# June Bundles of Joy - 2016



## GeralynB

:hugs:I didn't see a June 2016 group yet. Please let me know your due dates and I'll add you below :flower:

:pink: bumps- 17 :blue: bumps- 12

Due Dates

*June 2*
Chrissytina - October 16:angel:
DobbyForever - :angel: :angel:
Becyboo__x - :pink: Sydney Rose born June 5 7lb 1oz

*June 3*

Carlsberg- :yellow:
Wannabenewmum- :angel:
Aikyri- :pink: Agatha Daisy born May 19 7lbs. 14.5oz. 

*June 4*
ReadynWaiting- :angel:
opretriezz - :yellow:
MiraclesHappn - :pink: 

*June 5*

Starlight32 - :pink: Hannah born June 7 8lbs 11oz.
Hotpinklily84- :yellow:

*June 6*

karlilay- :pink: Poppy Olivia born June 5 8 lbs 13oz

*June 7 *
babybaba- :yellow:
AngelOfTroy - :pink:  Juniper Rosemary Ann born June 11

*June 8*
candicelayla - :yellow:
Dory85 - :pink: Georgia Lauren born May 1 5lbs. 10 oz. 

*June 9*


*June 10*
19yrOldGirl-:yellow:

*June 12*
minties - :yellow:

*June 13*
ashleyg - :blue:
boosted88253 -:pink:
lynnikins - :yellow: Malachi born June 27

*June 14*
tinkerbelle93- :yellow: Henry born June 11 7lbs. 1oz.

*June 15*
joo - :blue: 
cscbeth8421 - :yellow:
karabear1616 - :yellow:
Jasmine9 - :pink:

*June 16*
Southernbound-:blue:
medic76097 - :yellow:


*June 17*
tinky_82 - :blue: Casey born June 20 9 lbs. 2 oz
Boo44 - :blue: Arthur Harry born May 13 6lbs. 3oz


*June 18*
mommyxofxone - :blue: James born June 18 8 lbs. 1.1 oz.
Teeny Weeny - :pink: 

*June 19*

SecondNote - :pink:
Mum22ttc#3 - :blue: Arthur Jacob born June 18 7lbs 10.5oz


*June 20*

bubbles82- :yellow:

*June 22*
GeralynB - :pink: Juliette Anne Lanigan born June 15 8lbs 5oz
joeybrooks - :blue: Leo born June 9
Mrsgreen2015 - :yellow:

*June 23*
Squig34 - :pink: Róise Isabelle born June 3 5 lbs. 7 oz.

*June 24*
gaiagirl - :pink: 

*June 25*
Wishuwerehere - :blue: Benjamin John born June 17 6lbs 6oz 



*June 26*
Lil_Pixie - :pink: Georgia Florence born May 12 5lbs. 4oz. 

*June 27*

*June 28*
Vaniilla - :pink: Isabella born June 26 7 lbs. 7 oz.
Rhi_rhi1 - :pink: 
Kim T - :yellow:
Lavochain- :blue: Rupert George Harding born June 29 8lbs 13 oz

*June 29*
jalilma - :yellow: Kailani Sky born June 27 7 lbs 8 oz

*June 30*
Babyclements - :blue:
Backagain- :yellow:

*July 1*
Ehjmorris - :blue: Oliver Henry James born June 16 6 lbs 15oz

Blue
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Blue_zpsdyhpchws.gif

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Blue_zpsdyhpchws.gif[/IMG]


Yellow
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Yellow_zpscemqngmz.gif

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Yellow_zpscemqngmz.gif[/IMG]


Pink
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Pink_zpsvv6yfmpe.gif

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Pink_zpsvv6yfmpe.gif[/IMG]


Plain
https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_zpswhofgoag.gif


PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_zpswhofgoag.gif[/IMG]


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats to you! We have the same EDD! June 2nd and I'm hoping for a boy. In case that wasn't glaringly obvious haha. ;)

I am annoyed with my tickers though. I put in 6/2 for them both but got different dates. Gr.


----------



## chrissytina

Congrats! How are things going so far? I'm pretty tired and super hungry, otherwise I feel okay. :thumbup:


----------



## DobbyForever

Things are surprisingly mild. This is my fourth pregnancy, and my other ones I was so miserable even this early. Water goes through me like nothing, hungrier, and I can't focus/ get headaches really easily. The nausea is mild and only happens when I am cooking something fragrant. I am a raging mess though. Every little thing sets me off. 

Have you booked your prenatal yet?

Any particularly reason you are team pink?


----------



## chrissytina

Sorry to hear you are having a hard time! This is my first so I have nothing to compare it too. I am having a very hard time sleeping that is the worst part. I slept only three hours last night :( 

Yea the first few days I felt like something was up but I don't even feel pregnant anymore, I feel totally normal except the insomnia! I even took another pregnancy test bc I was kinda paranoid but it's definitely positive. 

I did have a pre-conception meeting before i was pregnant so I had most of my questions answered. but i made a pregnancy confirmation appt for a week from tomorrow. 

Team pink because my sister just had a little baby girl and I think it would be so cute if they grew up like sisters. My cousin and I were very close like sisters so I have a cute little picture in my head of that :hugs:

How about you, why a boy?


----------



## DobbyForever

That's interesting that you're having trouble sleeping. Is it from having to pee through the night or just not feeling tired enough to fall asleep? :(

I'm actually doing well. It was previous pregnancies that I was miserable. :)

Aww that is cute! Cousins can be really great. I didn't get close to mine until we were adults. How long ago did your sister have her girl?

Honestly, I would be happy either way. SO's parents are insane and only value boys, SO has always said he wants two boys then a girl (we considered gender selection but decided house was more important), and my mom is Thai so there's the first born grandson Asian mentality. My older brother is a prince in my grandmother and mom's eyes. "Girls take care of you in this life, but boys take care of your afterlife" so girls are worked hard and devalued. I just feel like everyone will be more excited for a boy, and I'm a people pleaser.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Early still but for now it's 6th June :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh and :yellow: think we want a surprise


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome and congrats!!! Are you thinking of waiting to find out when you give birth surprised or to be surprised at your anatomy scan?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I really want a surprise til the birth but I know I wouldn't be able to resist but OH said this likly will be our final baby I have a son and he does from previous relationships and he has took on my son who's dad never wanted to be around.. so we said 3 was what we wanted .. is love another but I guess we will see in time lol!


We'd like a girl as already have 2 boys but I'm not fussed what gender overly


----------



## jbell157

Yay Dobby! I was thinking about you and totally just stalked you on BnB. :haha: Congratulations!


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww cute Becy. Your profile picture is adorable. That's really great that you both were happy to accept each other's children into your lives. Have you told them that you are expecting?

Jbell, thanks so much! :)


----------



## chrissytina

I'm sorry to hear that about your family wanting a boy, I'm sure either way they will love the baby once it comes - boy or girl.

I'm not sure why I had the insomnia - maybe just nerves. But the last few nights it's been fine I've slept well :)


----------



## chrissytina

Becyboo__x said:


> Early still but for now it's 6th June :)

Welcome Becyboo_x and congrats!! :flower:


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm not too concerned about it, but I would like to be able to give them a boy. They'll be disappointed at first, but I know my family will quickly get over it. SO and his... no idea. They're not exactly right in the heads hahaha. I love SO, but he has Aspergers and I can't stand his family's dynamic.

Hopefully (or not hopefully?) the fatigue kicks in soon and you get some rest.


----------



## chrissytina

DobbyForever said:


> I'm not too concerned about it, but I would like to be able to give them a boy. They'll be disappointed at first, but I know my family will quickly get over it. SO and his... no idea. They're not exactly right in the heads hahaha. I love SO, but he has Aspergers and I can't stand his family's dynamic.
> 
> Hopefully (or not hopefully?) the fatigue kicks in soon and you get some rest.

Yep slept great last night - for almost 12 hours! BTW I have that same book that you have in your profile pic. I love it! In case anyone else is interested it's called The Pregnancy Journal by A.Christine Harris and it tells you everyday what's happening with baby.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats ladies!
I'm not entirely sure when I'm due as I got pg before 1st af after my last mmc. I'm going with June 4 for now and embracing this pregnancy for every day this baby is with me. This is my 4th pregnancy in 10 months so fx'd this is a sticky bean.


----------



## DobbyForever

chrissytina said:


> Yep slept great last night - for almost 12 hours! BTW I have that same book that you have in your profile pic. I love it! In case anyone else is interested it's called The Pregnancy Journal by A.Christine Harris and it tells you everyday what's happening with baby.

Yay! Glad you got a good night's sleep! And yes! I do love that journal! I happened upon it with my last pregnancy, and it was so much fun! I love What to Expect, but I get so excited I read the entire month in one sitting. I have a bunch of daily pregnancy apps, but none I'm too excited about. I love the journal since you learn about your baby, body, and it has room for notes. So as soon as I got my BFP I ran out and grabbed a new one.



ReadynWaiting said:


> Congrats ladies!
> I'm not entirely sure when I'm due as I got pg before 1st af after my last mmc. I'm going with June 4 for now and embracing this pregnancy for every day this baby is with me. This is my 4th pregnancy in 10 months so fx'd this is a sticky bean.

Congratulations! Really hoping this is your sticky bean! Is your doctor going to do an early scan?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

DobbyForever said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> Yep slept great last night - for almost 12 hours! BTW I have that same book that you have in your profile pic. I love it! In case anyone else is interested it's called The Pregnancy Journal by A.Christine Harris and it tells you everyday what's happening with baby.
> 
> Yay! Glad you got a good night's sleep! And yes! I do love that journal! I happened upon it with my last pregnancy, and it was so much fun! I love What to Expect, but I get so excited I read the entire month in one sitting. I have a bunch of daily pregnancy apps, but none I'm too excited about. I love the journal since you learn about your baby, body, and it has room for notes. So as soon as I got my BFP I ran out and grabbed a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Congrats ladies!
> I'm not entirely sure when I'm due as I got pg before 1st af after my last mmc. I'm going with June 4 for now and embracing this pregnancy for every day this baby is with me. This is my 4th pregnancy in 10 months so fx'd this is a sticky bean.Click to expand...
> 
> Congratulations! Really hoping this is your sticky bean! Is your doctor going to do an early scan?Click to expand...

I will call the mw tomorrow and they will schedule me to go around 7 weeks. It's hard to get excited but I have hope.


----------



## chrissytina

ReadynWaiting said:


> Congrats ladies!
> I'm not entirely sure when I'm due as I got pg before 1st af after my last mmc. I'm going with June 4 for now and embracing this pregnancy for every day this baby is with me. This is my 4th pregnancy in 10 months so fx'd this is a sticky bean.

Welcome Ready! Hoping only the best for you and baby :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think I've got tonsilitus :cry: 
but on a good note no bleeding this time at all still positive tests and my abdomin is starting to bloat at the sides :haha:
with my mc before chemical I got a bump (bloat) really quick as much as I'd love to again I don't want family noticing yet! Thank God for the colder weather coming :haha:


----------



## chrissytina

Becyboo__x said:


> I think I've got tonsilitus :cry:
> but on a good note no bleeding this time at all still positive tests and my abdomin is starting to bloat at the sides :haha:
> with my mc before chemical I got a bump (bloat) really quick as much as I'd love to again I don't want family noticing yet! Thank God for the colder weather coming :haha:

Oh no! Stay hydrated and rest:sleep:

This is my first pregnancy ever and all these message boards have so many woman who have had MC. I actually only know one person who has had one personally ( at least that I was told about), I didn't realize how common they actually are. My heart goes out to you ladies I honestly can't imagine. I guess i'm no where near out of the woods yet either...


----------



## Becyboo__x

I had my son and i was quite youngish then and I didn't really know much about anything pregnancy/baby related :dohh: learnt a lot from this forum and made many friends from all over the world which is nice.

I had 2 early mcs and 1 second tri loss and a chemical (I didn't even know about theming had to Google it :dohh:) just be positive and enjoy :hugs: it's worrying to think about things but just have to try best to not xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hello :wave: can I cautiously join? Got my :bfp: this morning, countdown to pregnancy puts my due date at 8th June, but NHS website makes my due date 6th June as it takes cycle length into account. 

I already have a metallic taste in my mouth today and I'm starving! Last time I was very very nauseous and sick for weeks and weeks, I literally couldn't go in the kitchen, so my plan for tomorrow is to make and freeze healthy stuff for my son in case I can't face cooking soon! 

Here's hoping for a Happy and Healthy nine months for us all!


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome, AoT! Love the pre-emptive cook prep! 

Chrissy, agreed. I think it's because it's such a private experience. I found out several of my coworkers, actually most, had at least one mc when I lost my bean earlier this year.

Becy, so sorry to hear you are sick! Hoping you feel better soon!!!

Ready, definitely enjoy stand live in the moment. Sending positive sticky thoughts your way. :)

Sorry if I missed anyone!


----------



## chrissytina

AngelofTroy said:


> Hello :wave: can I cautiously join? Got my :bfp: this morning, countdown to pregnancy puts my due date at 8th June, but NHS website makes my due date 6th June as it takes cycle length into account.
> 
> I already have a metallic taste in my mouth today and I'm starving! Last time I was very very nauseous and sick for weeks and weeks, I literally couldn't go in the kitchen, so my plan for tomorrow is to make and freeze healthy stuff for my son in case I can't face cooking soon!
> 
> Here's hoping for a Happy and Healthy nine months for us all!

Hi AOT and congrats!! Any particular gender you wish for ? Also would you like me to put your due date as the 6th or 8th ? 

Glad you've joined us !


----------



## AngelofTroy

chrissytina said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Hello :wave: can I cautiously join? Got my :bfp: this morning, countdown to pregnancy puts my due date at 8th June, but NHS website makes my due date 6th June as it takes cycle length into account.
> 
> I already have a metallic taste in my mouth today and I'm starving! Last time I was very very nauseous and sick for weeks and weeks, I literally couldn't go in the kitchen, so my plan for tomorrow is to make and freeze healthy stuff for my son in case I can't face cooking soon!
> 
> Here's hoping for a Happy and Healthy nine months for us all!
> 
> Hi AOT and congrats!! Any particular gender you wish for ? Also would you like me to put your due date as the 6th or 8th ?
> 
> Glad you've joined us !Click to expand...

I think 6th? I don't have a gender preference, OH is quite keen on having a girl this time but we'll be team yellow right up to birth again!


----------



## Babybaba

hi ladies!!!
can i join please!! :)

im 4 weeks pregnant today ( tuesday) and i found out i was pregnant on saturday at 3 weeks 4 days pregnant!! (I'm so hoping thats a good sign!!!)

i am booking in for our first scan on tuesday 13th october at 6 weeks, where i'll be scanned once a week until 12 weeks due to previous miscarriages. i am hoping and praying everything is different this time, as i had an operation in march 2014 to remove a septum in my womb which they believe was the cause of the previous miscarriages..

so as you can imagine i am extremely anxious, but trying my best to remain positive...

i just need the next 8 weeks to FLY BY!! lol but I'm sure we all feel that way! hehehe

oh yes due date...7th JUNE!!! ohhh my goodness i can't wait to hold our baby!!!

hope everyone is well, and we can help each other along the next few weeks!! xxx


----------



## chrissytina

Welcome Babybaba! Let me know if you have any particular gender wishes. Glad you've joined us!


----------



## Becyboo__x

By my cycle length and lmp on nhs my due date estimates 3rd of June so ill go by that until my dating scan confirms a date I think


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome, Baba! Sorry for your previous losses. So glad you are trying your best to enjoy now. Can't wait to see your scan!

Where are all my team blues at?!


----------



## karlilay

Hi everyone, do you mind if I creep in :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

karlilay said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind if I creep in :)

Hello :wave: congratulations!


----------



## opretriezz

Can I join? Still early for me as well but I have no one to talk to about this shocking news besides my husband lol As of right now my EDD would be June 4th. I had my blood work done yesterday to confirm so just waiting on the phone call with the results. I would be happy with which ever gender since it is my first.. but I am secretly hoping for a BOY :happydance: :blue:


----------



## chrissytina

opretriezz said:


> Can I join? Still early for me as well but I have no one to talk to about this shocking news besides my husband lol As of right now my EDD would be June 4th. I had my blood work done yesterday to confirm so just waiting on the phone call with the results. I would be happy with which ever gender since it is my first.. but I am secretly hoping for a BOY :happydance: :blue:

Welcome opretriezz and congrats! How are you feeling so far?


----------



## chrissytina

karlilay said:


> Hi everyone, do you mind if I creep in :)

Go for it! Do you have a EDD or just watching?


----------



## karlilay

EDD is 6th June. :)


----------



## Babybaba

hey everyone!!

and hello to all our new June MUMMAS!!!!

hows everyone feeling??

i've been feeling nauseous in the evenings mostly, and a full feeling in my womb, tingly nipples every so often....but thats pretty much it!!!

anybody got appointments booked in/coming up?

xoxo


----------



## AngelofTroy

Babybaba said:


> hey everyone!!
> 
> and hello to all our new June MUMMAS!!!!
> 
> hows everyone feeling??
> 
> i've been feeling nauseous in the evenings mostly, and a full feeling in my womb, tingly nipples every so often....but thats pretty much it!!!
> 
> anybody got appointments booked in/coming up?
> 
> xoxo

I've been SO hungry! I have had a little bit of nausea when I didn't eat regularly enough so keeping snacks in me. My last pregnancy my sickness was dreadful from 6 weeks so I'm preparing myself for a rocky time. I have a horrible taste in my mouth already, anyone else?


----------



## chrissytina

I've just been a little more tired than usual, but other than that I don't feel pregnant or different at all. I even took another pregnancy test yesterday to be sure I still was - but the line was very dark so I felt better :happydance:

This is my first pregnancy ever so I have nothing to compare it too, but my mom told me that with all three of us she didn't have any problems and really had no symptoms either. So hoping I get that lucky! 

I have a "pregnancy confirmation" appointment on Saturday where they just answer any questions you have and you can get to know the practice a little more. 

Glad to hear everyone so far is doing well!


----------



## opretriezz

I have been feeling okay. I could not sleep for the life of me last night which is rare, and I woke up at 4 am from hearing a noise which is also rare because I am a DEEEEP sleeper. Nausea for me is very litter, similar to you *AngelofTroy *, only if i do not eat regularly. Other than that, just super sore BBs.

Just got the call from the fertility clinic confirming my pregnancy :happydance:. He told me my HCG level is looking great, it is at 1,126. I go back in tomorrow morning for the 48 hour blood work to make sure its is doubling and I should get the results that afternoon/evening.


----------



## minties

Hello! I am very cautiously and nervously stepping in. I don't know my due date but hazard a guess at June 12th.

My OH doesn't know yet and I will be telling him in a couple of weeks (under lots of stress at the moment with his job).


----------



## Babybaba

Opretriezz, I've been up since 4am, feeling queezy and can't get back to sleep!!

I've been waking up at about 4am since a couple days before I found out! Why does that happen?

Gotta be at work at 9 hoping a get back to sleep soon! 

Minties welcome and congratulations!!! I don't know how you can keep it a secret from dh, I told mine like minutes after the test, and then said I wouldn't tell parents Etc until 12 weeks, but told parents 2 days later lol!!!! 

Xxx


----------



## karlilay

I waited most of yesterday to to Jonny too. Haven't told the kids yet. Don't plan to this soon, but have no idea when.

Iv got a acidy nausea feeling. And feel sick when I doing eat, trouble is, I don't really fancy anything.

My boots hurt, but they actually feel a bit better today, and iv got very little energy.

This is pretty much how I was with Madi, so I'm sure the sickness will come too..


----------



## AngelofTroy

I couldn't sleep last night! I work overnight so I'm up and down anyway but I usually sleep between wake ups and it was actually a good night as the boy I support only woke a few times for quick changes if position, but I just couldn't get back to sleep each time. :( Feel like poo today! I've got to collect my little boy from my dad in a few minutes and he doesn't know yet. (I told my mum, but last time my dad blabbed to my grandparents right away!).


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome to our new June mommas!

Great levels, Opre!

Afm, usually my body dies not handle hcg well. I'm a miserable wreck the moment I have levels over 3. But I feel fantastic! Maybe I am just so focused on work, we just opened escrow today on a new townhouse, and I wanted this baby so much and waited 7 cycles for it that I am just on cloud 9. And speaking of levels, I got mine done yesterday and I am at 4,751. Doubled 5x in one week :)


----------



## DobbyForever

And to each their own, but this is my 4th pregnancy. I highly suggest getting a flu shot. I got mine yesterday. If you have kaiser, I would suggest getting it through the GYN office. They can give it to you at any appointment rather than waiting in the clinic line. PLUS you have to make sure you do not get the spray or a shot that contains *insert medical name here* which is a live flu virus. I went ahead and got mine yesterday because I'm an elementary school teacher and the sniffling and coughing has already started in my room.

As for literature, the classic 4th edition of What to Expect is really informative. For journaling, I use "The Pregnancy Journal" by Cristine Harris. It has a day by day look into your baby's development, and the margins are great spaces for impromptu notes. It will also periodically ask you for waist, weight, symptoms, notes, and so on. Both books can be picked up at Target or any book store.


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! Can I join in?? Just got my BFP yesterday :happydance: haven't had a doctors appt yet, but I would be due around June 13!


----------



## chrissytina

minties said:


> Hello! I am very cautiously and nervously stepping in. I don't know my due date but hazard a guess at June 12th.
> 
> My OH doesn't know yet and I will be telling him in a couple of weeks (under lots of stress at the moment with his job).

Welcome and congrats! Any preference on gender?


----------



## chrissytina

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies!! Can I join in?? Just got my BFP yesterday :happydance: haven't had a doctors appt yet, but I would be due around June 13!

Welcome and congrats! Let me know if you have a gender preference :)


----------



## ashleyg

We are hoping for a boy!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! Loving that I am no longer Team Blue all by my lonesome :)


----------



## karlilay

Aw I'm not bothered at all buy what I have. I always thought I would want another girl, but I don't mind, and a boy would so much easier as Zachs room is bigger and both my best friends have had baby boys within the last 6 months.


----------



## ashleyg

DobbyForever said:


> Yay! Loving that I am no longer Team Blue all by my lonesome :)

Lol! We already have a girl , so id like to spice things up a little bit!


----------



## Babybaba

Urghhhh I did something stupid, the last test I took was Tuesday when I got pregnant 1-2 on a clearblue digi!

Well this evening after 45min ur one hold, drinking a ton of fluids all day and peeling like a racehorse I did a superdrug test expecting the line to be super dark now and it wasn't :( the line was there for sure but not as dark as I expected

I'm freaking out now!!! Why oh why did I do that!
I've now went out and bought some asda tests to do in the morning

Praying tomorrow it'll be darker, my nerves are actually away with it!! I feel like I'm loosing my mind! Lol! But true!

We just want this baby so badly!! 

Will keep you's updated xxx


----------



## chrissytina

BabyGaga don't worry...A few days after I got my first positive I took a test with first morning urine and it was lighter than the one I took a few days before. I also freaked out but then a few days later I took another one with late afternoon urine and it was super dark - darker than the test line. All subsequent ones I've taken were very dark as well. I think it's too early to be worried yet :)


----------



## opretriezz

*ashleyg* Welcome! This one will be my first and I am hoping for a boy as well!

*Babybaba* I am sure everything is okay. Could be because your urine was diluted. Keep us posted! I couldn't sleep last night.. I think Im just nervous. This is my first time ever getting a positive test so I no clue what to expect.

*DobbyForever* I am just getting over a cold thanks to the husband. I think it was just a sinus cold though since I had no fever.


Had my blood work done today, 46 hours after my first betas and my HCG came back at 1776. I was hoping it would be higher but she said there's no reason for me to worry, they would have like it to be at 1869. My progesterone levels were good, which is great because I was a little worried. She booked me to come in on Wednesday for my 5 weeks US to make sure everything is okay.


----------



## Babybaba

awwww thanks chrissytina, I'm just panicing i think....and i have drank so much today and peed loads....so hoping thats all it is...

i'll test in the morning and then leave it....i can't keep torturing myself and i just have to wait for my scan on the 13th!!!

Opretriezz thats great news about your bloodwork!! and not long until your first scan!!! i think you are going to be the first lady in our group to have a scan!! ohh its so exciting!!! you'll have to post a pic, and pretty soon our wee group is going to be full of lovely scan pics!!!

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

xxx


----------



## minties

I would prefer another girl because I still have all of Sophie's baby and toddler clothes but not too worried. I don't have any of the same urgent feelings to keep peeing on sticks or wanting a particular gender like I did the last 2 times. 

I don't know if it's just my brain telling me to feel sick, but man I feel rund down today! Like going to get a cold sort of feeling. Lots of cramps too.

Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry, on my phone so I am going to refer to y'all by what you posted. Sorry!

Whoever is peeing on sticks, don't torture yourself. It is not worth it. My morning after test was almost bfn. I almost died. Hugs

Yay for the betas! That is really close to doubling, and on average your speed slows down after 1200. I was doubling every 27 hours last week, but this week it's 34 hours.

Sorry you are feeling run down! Pull the pregnancy card at home and rest up today! :)

Totally love the wanting a boy to spice it p after a girl or wanting a girl since you have the stuff. :)


----------



## opretriezz

*minties* :hi: I did not see your earlier post. welcome!

When is everyone breaking the news? I would like to tell my parents ONLY early so my mom can come to some of my appointments. But wont tell anyone else after the 12 weeks.


----------



## DobbyForever

opretriezz said:


> *minties*
> When is everyone breaking the news? I would like to tell my parents ONLY early so my mom can come to some of my appointments. But wont tell anyone else after the 12 weeks.

We just went into escrow, and I am worried my parents will pull out of helping us if they find out I'm pregnant. So I am going to wait to tell them until we are moved in. So first week of November.

Planning on telling my boss after my prenatal. I want to wait until my first observation, so I can tell her after I have a great meeting. But I'm having trouble managing my pee schedule, so I might tell her sooner rather than later.

As for friends and other coworkers I will announce once I have the results for my panorama and know the sex.

Right now, only my SO, two very close friends, and one coworker know. Mostly because I know they won't spill the beans and sometimes I need friend support on stuff.


----------



## ashleyg

I told my MIL already and will tell my dad this weekend. We will do a FB announcement sometime after our first ultrasound appt!


----------



## DobbyForever

ashleyg said:


> I told my MIL already and will tell my dad this weekend. We will do a FB announcement sometime after our first ultrasound appt!

Any special plans for that announcement? Or are you going to post the ultrasound?


----------



## ashleyg

DobbyForever said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I told my MIL already and will tell my dad this weekend. We will do a FB announcement sometime after our first ultrasound appt!
> 
> Any special plans for that announcement? Or are you going to post the ultrasound?Click to expand...

I'm going to get professional pictures done and have one of these signs by her :baby:
 



Attached Files:







promoted.jpg
File size: 104.4 KB
Views: 2









pro.jpg
File size: 77.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## DobbyForever

ashleyg said:


> ashleyg said:
> 
> 
> I'm going to get professional pictures done and have one of these signs by her :baby:
> 
> OMG! Those are sooo cute!!! I love the I'm so cute one.Click to expand...


----------



## ashleyg

I know!! I was set on the Big Sister one but then I saw that one and I think we're going to do that. I can't wait to announce lol


----------



## opretriezz

Very cute Ashley! I was looking at Thanksgiving shirts for announcing to the family at Thanksgiving dinner.

Small update: I was able to sleep last night (finally!!). And I just woke up from a "nap".


----------



## AngelofTroy

We've told my mum, and 2 close friends. My best friend is also pregnant and due only 7 weeks before me which is so lovely!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't know yet when we'll tell others, I don't get a scan until 12ish weeks. All the family are coming for our son's birthday this weekend but I don't want to tell yet, so maybe next time we're all together.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My sister stole my news and told my mum :( God nos how she knew unless snooping I can't have any privacy :haha: was really annoyed that she didn't talk to me just went straight to my mum (she's older then me!) Not like she's a child/teen etc .. 

So my mum friends all know who I've stayed in touch with since my son from here .. but that was it now I miswell announce but I wanted to do it special with a scan picture and losing our last one we are still very wary obviously :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

How is everyone feeling today?


----------



## chrissytina

I told my DH, mom, dad, sisters and two good friends who are also TTC and knew I was. But then I made a pinterest board for the baby and I thought I made it private but I didn't :dohh: So then before I was able to delete it, a few other people found out. So now my DH's mom, dad and sister know as does one other girlfriend on Pinterest. SOOOO... I lot of people know already. The rest of the people I'll tell once I'm through my first trimester.


----------



## ashleyg

opretriezz said:


> Very cute Ashley! I was looking at Thanksgiving shirts for announcing to the family at Thanksgiving dinner.
> 
> Small update: I was able to sleep last night (finally!!). And I just woke up from a "nap".

I don't think I could wait that long to tell immediate family lol!


----------



## opretriezz

*ashleyg* Haha! I know!! Just being cautious and I'll be almost 13 weeks the week of Thanksgiving, so its perfect! 

*Becyboo__x* I've been feeling okay, a little sleepy and super sore BBs but that is all. I would be so upset if my sister spilled the beans :nope:

*AngelofTroy* Awesome! My best friend and SIL are both expecting but they are wayyy ahead of me. Both due January/February.


----------



## ashleyg

opre - we told everyone early with my daughter. I'm debating if we are going to do that again or wait until I'm around 10ish weeks. 

Anyone else already starting to get nausea and an upset stomach?? Last night I felt sick but I was hungry but then nothing sounded good lol. I can't believe these symptoms start so early!


----------



## opretriezz

Not that much yet for me. Only if I don't eat in between meals I will get nauseous. BTW.. love your dog! I have a GSD too, she's 3 years old.


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! I love her, she's my dog though lol ;) she's super attached to me and my daughter. She's 6, so a little older.


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww Becy, I would totally lose it if somebody spilled the beans for me. Hugs. You are a much better person than I am.

Chrissy, that sounds like something I would do. I lent my coworker my computer, and completely forgot all of my bfp pics were sitting on the desktop. He hasn't said anything so I think I am ok haha.

Opre, so glad you got sleep!!!

No nausea yet. Backache and sore boobs with mild cramps. The peeing and crying are killing me though.


----------



## opretriezz

Awww lol my GSD is mine too! She's my little tail, my husband gets jealous. 

I had some cramping last night. Started on the left then when I got up to brush my teeth I felt it all over. I had to lay done fast. Hoping it's nothing bad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Should be ok. I got mild cramping when I twist or turn certain ways. My last pregnancy, I had cramps after moving a heavy ish object alone. I was in so much pain I was on the floor for 15 minutes. Went to the doctor and my bean was just chilling. Doctor said they are more resilient than we think they are, and your body is in super protection mode. It will get you to stop doing things it does not like in ways you will mother like haha

Always wanted a GSD :( the size is too much though so I have a sheltie and an aussie


----------



## ashleyg

Has anyone noticed that the new FRERs dont progress like the old ones do?? I'm getting so nervous!

Here are my tests from this morning 

First test is from Thursday, middle is yesterdays, and bottom is this morning. There isn't much different and I'm worrying :(

The rapid result test definately show a darker line though
 



Attached Files:







p2.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 6









p3.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## DobbyForever

It's pretty similar to me. But I took way more tests more often this time around with the new frers than I did with the old ones. So hard to compare. My 11-16 dpo looked like it wasn't getting much darker, but once I took every other day out the progression was really clear.

I def see yours progressing though! Love the lines!


----------



## ashleyg

Even if I take out the middle and just look at the top and botto, it doesn't look that much darker :( I don't know why the rapid result shows a much darker line


----------



## AngelofTroy

I haven't used any frer but I don't think the new ones sound great so I wouldn't pay much attention to them. I've used cheap internet ones and I see a clear progression (still testing daily!)


----------



## karlilay

Should I be doing more tests? I only did two on Tuesday, as I was two days late?


----------



## ashleyg

AngelofTroy- yeah my cheap clinical guard ones show progression but those take a day or two in between to really show a difference lol. I can't help but worry about it. With my daughter the line progression was super obvious, but that was with the old FRER


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mine are only really clear every other day. I know my lines were faint with my son for a while and I was worried for ages and he's 3 on Tuesday!


----------



## ashleyg

The first trimester is just so full of worry lol I hate it! I went in for my 2nd blood draw today so on Monday I get the results to make sure that my numbers doubled. I think after I get that result I'll feel a lot better lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

It must be so reassuring having bloods done, I don't get those offered, my GP just took my word for it that I'm pregnant!


----------



## ashleyg

Oh my gosh I think I'd be such a nervous wreck until my first appointment! It still shocks me that not all doctors send you for blood work!


----------



## opretriezz

Wish I could help, I didn't take any FRERs, but I have heard many not liking them. Have you tried a digital?


----------



## ashleyg

I have! All of them said pregnant lol but I like to see the lines darken! I took a two more this morning and they are definately darker!!

Top test was taken two days ago, the 2nd blue dye was taken just now and so was the cheapie!
 



Attached Files:







yessss.jpg
File size: 14.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## DobbyForever

Karl, lol no. Don't keep testing. I only did because I had a huge stash built up haha.

Ashley, that blue dye test is excellent progression.

Blood tests aren't offered at my gyn unless they think you have an abnormality. I demand (politely but firmly request) mine because I have high anxiety disorder, so without having an early serial beta I will literally worry myself sick until my first appointment.


----------



## ashleyg

DobbyForever said:


> Karl, lol no. Don't keep testing. I only did because I had a huge stash built up haha.
> 
> Ashley, that blue dye test is excellent progression.
> 
> Blood tests aren't offered at my gyn unless they think you have an abnormality. I demand (politely but firmly request) mine because I have high anxiety disorder, so without having an early serial beta I will literally worry myself sick until my first appointment.


Thank you! I feel better after seeing it.

I could't NOT have a blood test done and just wait until my first appt. I would go crazy.


----------



## ashleyg

We are telling my dad tomorrow that I'm pregnant! I'm going to surprise him by putting a little note and two pregnancy tests ( a FRER and one digi that says 'pregnant') in a box. I'm so excited to see what he says lol. 

So I peed on two more tests tonight to get them ready for his surprise. The digi only took seconds to say pregnant and my FRERs test line is finally a little darker than the control. I feel much better :haha:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## opretriezz

Yay! How exciting. Let us know how it goes!


----------



## DobbyForever

Yay! I love that feeling when that happens! Excited to hear how he takes the news.


----------



## southernbound

Can I join? I'm due June 16th :blush:


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I will hop on here ASAP to tell you!


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Hi girls congrats all!! can I join please I actually had ivf treatment for the 3rd time and now I'm pregnant and my estimated due date is 10 june 2016


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Southern and 19! Congratulations and H&H 9 months! Do you ladies have a particular sex preference? Or are you staying team yellow?


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Think right now team blue I'm excited got a scan on 23rd x


----------



## opretriezz

Welcome and congrats Southern and 19yroldgirl!

That's great news 19, my SIL also did IVF and she's 5 months now. Yay for team blue :) lol.


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Thank you. It's been such an emotional process but worth it all now I can feel the fact I'm pregnant, it's strange but I love it x


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww, well I'm glad it worked out! Will this be your first?

And yay team blue!


----------



## southernbound

Would be happy with either but really hoping for a girl this time :) Especially DH. Hey, just throwing it out there, can we have a cool June name?  Like I think usually its january snowflakes, april raindrops etc etc. With my son's it was November Sparklers. Not sure what it typically is for June? Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

Indeed it's my first so embracing it all x


----------



## Becyboo__x

southernbound said:


> Would be happy with either but really hoping for a girl this time :) Especially DH. Hey, just throwing it out there, can we have a cool June name?  Like I think usually its january snowflakes, april raindrops etc etc. With my son's it was November Sparklers. Not sure what it typically is for June? Anyone have any ideas?

Usually it's June bugs which I'm not keen on :haha: 
I was January garnets back in 2010 on here .. Think June's a hard one it's a summer time I guess so needs a summery name :shrug:


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol I hate June Bugs. No offense to the 2015 ladies. But it's been done. BUT I don't have any ideas. Agreed it should be summery or maybe beachy and tropical? The birthstone has a long A name that isn't catchy: Alexandrite. June Watermelon Seeds? Idk. I pass on being in charge of that haha.

Congrats 19 on your first! This will be my first, but my 4th pregnancy.

Awww Southern, that's cute that DH wants a girl. Is it mostly because you have a boy already or is he really looking forward that daddy's little girl bond?


----------



## DobbyForever

Actually, June has three birthstones: Alexandrite, Pearls, and Moonstone. Dunno if you want to do anything with any of those.


----------



## AngelofTroy

June Sunbeams?


----------



## southernbound

DobbyForever said:


> Lol I hate June Bugs. No offense to the 2015 ladies. But it's been done. BUT I don't have any ideas. Agreed it should be summery or maybe beachy and tropical? The birthstone has a long A name that isn't catchy: Alexandrite. June Watermelon Seeds? Idk. I pass on being in charge of that haha.
> 
> Congrats 19 on your first! This will be my first, but my 4th pregnancy.
> 
> Awww Southern, that's cute that DH wants a girl. Is it mostly because you have a boy already or is he really looking forward that daddy's little girl bond?

My husband is the only boy in his family on both sides (all female cousins on both sides and all sisters) and he's the second oldest so he spent a lot of his life taking care of little girls and just feels like he has a handle on it :p


----------



## southernbound

Oooh I LOVE June pearls or June moonstones :)


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

I like June pearls too


----------



## chrissytina

Welcome southern and 19 and congrats ! I've added you both to the first post with your due dates. As far as the name change can I even change the name of the entire thread ? If I can I guess we can get a few different ideas and take a poll once we have some more women who have joined. What do y'all think?


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies!! Thought i would update you on how the announcement to my dad went :) He was super shocked and almost started to cry when he opened the box and read his note. My mom died 2 years ago and it was the "anniversary " of when she passed away a few days ago so everyone has been kinda down. I know he wishes she was here for all of this. But he is super excited to have another grand baby to spoil ;)


----------



## southernbound

I like the sunbeams too!


----------



## southernbound

Ashley that's so sweet! What a lovely surprise for him :)


----------



## 19yrOldGirl

That is super sweet, I'm holding onto my little secret from everyone atm. Not my choice other halfs but here's hoping he caves soon cause I'm bursting with excitement plus I seem to have developed a ickle plodge up front haha &#128514;


----------



## Becyboo__x

I like June pearls

Erm..

June Jewels.. Think my mind has gone lately can't think properly :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think the sickness is beginning for me ... Unless it's just a off day :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

morning ladies may i join? i just got my bfp at 12dpo, my due date is june 15th. happy with whatever gender. (although i would LOVE a sister for my girl)


----------



## chrissytina

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies may i join? i just got my bfp at 12dpo, my due date is june 15th. happy with whatever gender. (although i would LOVE a sister for my girl)

Hi mommyxofxone and congrats!


----------



## opretriezz

Welcome mommyxofxone!


----------



## chrissytina

Anyone have cats? I have three cats and they are all indoor, however one of them has gone out before but it was over two years ago and he was always supervised. My husband has been cleaning the litter but he works all day and I work from home and the smell is just killing me. Even after one poop I can smell it from across the house (must be that advanced sense of smell you get when pregnant). I want to change the litter but I'm worried. Any advice?


----------



## opretriezz

No cats here, just two dogs. When I cleaned the house over the weekend, I didn't have any surgical masks to avoid the smell, so I wrapped a tshirt over my face like a ninja lol helped me though. Not sure on the cleaning process for a cat litter.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I know you're not meant to clean cat litter when your pg because of toxoplasmosis risk, but I did last time. My OH said he'd do it but rarely remembered and I couldn't just leave it. My vet told me that as I've had cats since childhood I almost definitely have been exposed in the past and am immune anyway. Luckily in the new house now and cat does his business outside.


----------



## DobbyForever

I have two cats right now and I had a cat with my first pregnancy. The cat from the first pregnancy was indoor outdoor until about 3 years before I fell pregnant. Then, she was indoor only. Toxoplasmosis, like you mentioned, is only a concern with cats that go outdoors. The only way for your cat to contract it is through direct contact with the bacteria (usually in fecal matter of feral cats). You can contract it from your cat's rear end if they sleep in your bed or rub on your clothes, so the likelihood of you getting it is very slim. What is more likely, is that if your cat ever had it from the outdoors trips in the past that you already contracted the bacteria and your body dealt with it. So long story short, you are totally ok to clean the litter. Just wear gloves and a mask to be on the safe side.

I like June Pearls or Moonstones as well. And you can change the thread name by clicking your first post, edit, go advanced, and the title will be there whenever we decide on a name.


----------



## chrissytina

DobbyForever said:


> I have two cats right now and I had a cat with my first pregnancy. The cat from the first pregnancy was indoor outdoor until about 3 years before I fell pregnant. Then, she was indoor only. Toxoplasmosis, like you mentioned, is only a concern with cats that go outdoors. The only way for your cat to contract it is through direct contact with the bacteria (usually in fecal matter of feral cats). You can contract it from your cat's rear end if they sleep in your bed or rub on your clothes, so the likelihood of you getting it is very slim. What is more likely, is that if your cat ever had it from the outdoors trips in the past that you already contracted the bacteria and your body dealt with it. So long story short, you are totally ok to clean the litter. Just wear gloves and a mask to be on the safe side.
> 
> I like June Pearls or Moonstones as well. And you can change the thread name by clicking your first post, edit, go advanced, and the title will be there whenever we decide on a name.

Dobby you wrote: You can contract it from your cat's rear end if they sleep in your bed or rub on your clothes, so the likelihood of you getting it is very slim. Did you mean to say you CAN'T contract it that way? I was wondering about this


----------



## mommyxofxone

I have a cat. He's strictly indoor. But if you're cleaning the box seriously use gloves and wash your hands real well if you have one that goes outside just to be safe


----------



## chrissytina

mommyxofxone said:


> I have a cat. He's strictly indoor. But if you're cleaning the box seriously use gloves and wash your hands real well if you have one that goes outside just to be safe

My cats never go outside. A few years ago I would let them go out for a like 20 mins at a time but I was always watching them and they never ate anything animals. But they haven't been out in years and I don't let them at all now.

Still just freaking out a little but I think it should be fine. I called a neighbor to clean the box today.


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry, I'm sick so I was trying to cut corners haha. 

If your cat has it, you're going to get it regardless of whether or not your clean the litter if you interact with your cat. It's why my optometrist wanted me to stop sleeping with my cat/ get rid of her since I only have one strong eye. Considering it has been years since your cat has been outside, if (s)he ever had it you would have it by now and it poses no risk to your current pregnancy because it has already been in your body.

The likelihood of a well maintained cat getting toxoplasmosis, even if it is an indoor outdoor cat, is not as common as people make it out to be. In my area now, where there is a high population of feral cats and pet cats who do not receive adequate vet care, I would be concerned about it. In a neighborhood that is well maintained, you're much less likely to encounter this bacteria.

I hope that made sense. I'm tired. haha Basically if you were going to get it, you would have already gotten it and your body has already dealt with it. Or you haven't gotten it because your cat doesn't have it so you won't get it now.

Either way, you're totally safe. I still recommend using gloves and a mask because of the dust, other bacteria, and ammonia. But when I first got pregnant, I would have been a single mom and I cleaned the litter every day with a cat like yours. Made it to 10 weeks without any issues, just made sure to wear a mask and wash hands after. Lost that bean for totally non litter related issues :)

I would get other people to clean my litter boxes if that was an option, but only because I am terribly lazy and hate doing it haahahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

mommyxofxone said:


> morning ladies may i join? i just got my bfp at 12dpo, my due date is june 15th. happy with whatever gender. (although i would LOVE a sister for my girl)

Welcome!! sorry meant to say that earlier


----------



## chrissytina

Dobby that does make sense. And before I got pregnant my mom kept asking about the cats and if I was going to get rid of them but I even explained to her everything that you had already said. I thought to myself it's really not a big deal. But now that I'm pregnant I'm finding myself over-reacting to everything. :wacko:

Also I'm a software developer so I sit at a computer all day and google just calls my name and says to me: "type all sorts of scary stuff that could happen into my search box and I'll scare you more waaahahahahah!!!!" :comp:

They should list excessive googling as one of the common pregnancy symptoms :winkwink:

Anyway, I'm having a friend come over to clean it out of an abundance of caution.


----------



## DobbyForever

LOL right Google was this awesome tool to solve all your problems... then you start TTC or get pregnant, and it is suddenly your worst enemy!

I'm actually off to see my doctor about this. I cleaned the litter on Friday (and it had piled up) ad it was fine. BUT I cleaned out the terrarium which was not good since my snake found a new place to poop where he has been hiding it, and since I breathed that in I have had a sore throat. Granted, I was around two people last week with sore throats but going to see my gyn right now anyway for good measure.

I wish I had friends who would do that :( hardcore jealous


----------



## DobbyForever

I'm still pregnant ;) :)
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2015-10-05-11-12-36.jpg
File size: 11.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## ashleyg

Luckily my husband cleans the litter so I don't have to worry about it ;)

Lol dobby I still test too! 14dpo last night when I took this. I still haven't even missed my period :D
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## chrissytina

I just tested the other day too even though I'm almost two weeks past missing my period. There's just something fun about seeing that second line appear :happydance:


----------



## chrissytina

I know it's early still for us but has anyone come up with names? My DH and I have decided on Lucy for a girl and Max for a boy. Of course we might change our minds but probably not since it took us a while to both agree on them


----------



## ashleyg

Hahah I love seeing the lines appear too. Makes me feel better :haha:

For name we like Noah for a boy. I have no idea for a girl though lol


----------



## karlilay

No we've talked about names too! I like Poppy or Laragh for a girl and Florence for middle name. 
I like Hugo, Jackson and Max for a boy!


----------



## DobbyForever

I'll chime in with names at home.

Gyn said I'm probably not sick from snake poo lol. As for toxoplasmosis, she said in the rare event your cat has it that they only way to get it is through eating infected cat feces. So you would have to touch it, get poo on your hands, forget to wash, and then eat something.


----------



## opretriezz

We've had our names picked out for a long time lol for boy Nicolas Rene, after my grandfather and middle name is both husband and FIL's middle name. And if it's a girl Isabella Maria, after his grandmother and middle name is my grandmother who passed a few years ago from cancer.


----------



## chrissytina

DobbyForever said:


> I'll chime in with names at home.
> 
> Gyn said I'm probably not sick from snake poo lol. As for toxoplasmosis, she said in the rare event your cat has it that they only way to get it is through eating infected cat feces. So you would have to touch it, get poo on your hands, forget to wash, and then eat something.

Glad the snake poo isn't a problem :thumbup: Sounds like kitty poo isn't a problem either as long as you're careful. And since ours are indoors we are good! :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Glad its not snake disease Dobs! 

For names we quite like Tabitha for a girl and Quinn for a boy.


----------



## southernbound

Like opritriezz we've had names picked for a long time (which says something because our son was named while in labor :haha:)
Vesper Haven for a girl and Castor Killian for a boy


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww we had names picked out long before we got our bfp. Aidan for a boy (named after a character from a show SO likes and we used to binge watch together when we first darted dating plus it fits the A theme his family has) and my dad's name for the middle name. Aria for a girl (A theme and I love Aria from Pretty Little Liars hahaha). Middle name would be my mom's name. :)


----------



## boosted88253

Can I join y'all? 

June 13th EDD here :blue:.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I still can't believe this is real. Anyone having any symptoms yet?


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome Boosted! Are you Team blue, pink, or yellow?

Mommy, just my girlies growing haha


----------



## ashleyg

Mommy!!! I'm so glad you're here! :happydance: 

Omg I am SO exhausted. Like...I could get 10 hours of sleep at night, but by 1pm the next day I'm ready to collapse and sleep!! And on top of that my stomach is still Upset and just feels weird lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I have a weird belly and exhausted too. It's ridiculous. :(

I KNOW it didn't start this early with dd. Crazy. Glad it's not just me! And thanks I'm glad to be here!!!


----------



## opretriezz

Hello Boosted!  Yeah my stomach feels so full, but I'm constantly eating if not I feel sick :(


----------



## chrissytina

Welcome Boosted!!

Today is the first day I had some nausea but if I ate and eliminated any nasty smells it went away. Hoping it doesn't get worse than that. 

I love everyone's names! If DH and I hadn't already picked some I would have brought some of those up. But I'm really happy with our choices for now.


----------



## DobbyForever

I would like to introduce Little A :) I had some spotting (totally from the wrong hole lol don't ask) and got my scan. Just one little bug, but she was epic failing with the old US machine. Said the heart is too tiny to measure heartbeat just yet.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0001 4.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 7


----------



## southernbound

Aww dobby that's so awesome! !


----------



## chrissytina

Wow Dobby how cool! Glad everything looks good !


----------



## ashleyg

Hey ladies so I don't believe I posted it here, but I got my bloodworm back today! When I went in on Tbursday for the first draw, my levels were a 22. I went in on Saturday for the 2nd draw and they went to a 65...good numbers right? I am 4 weeks today


----------



## karlilay

Woke up feeling quite sick today. Hopefully it settles because I still don't really have any symptoms. Booked in with the midwife yesterday for bloods etc. November 3rd, I will be 8 weeks :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

We don't have any girl names! we know our boy name but we don't have any girl names yet! it's like pulling teeth. i can't get him to discuss.

i have to go out and buy prenatal vitamins today. omg! this is real! took another cheapie today. i knew the lines wouldn't be gettingthat much darker yet but i'm just happy there is still a line. af is due tomorrow. but don't think i'd be getting lines this dark if she was gonna show! 

13dpo, temp went up too.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901511&amp;d=1444126632


----------



## opretriezz

Yay Dobby! I'm so nervous for mine tomorrow. 

Ashley, numbers are good as long as they keep doubling. Are you getting them checked again?


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1006.photobucket.com/albums/af181/rebeccaclare1991/IMAG9530_zps0jxve6wm.jpg

Got my 3+ this morning :happydance: 
All tests dark as well (on my journal)
Huge relief for me after my chemical I only got to 2-3 last time then turned not pregnant.. so was a very happy morning :)!


----------



## DobbyForever

Ashley, those are great #s!

I'm so glad everyone's line and digis and temps are looking good! Yay for prenatals. Which ones does everybody use? I use the one a day with dha.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dobby-Beautiful scan pic!
Ashley-your numbers almost tripled which is awesome. 
I was afraid to post because I was worried this would end in m/c again. I've been using dollar store hpts since fri and there is little progression which made me panic. I took a frer today and feel better. Ill post the difference in case anyone else is concerned with progression.
 



Attached Files:







20151006_115108-1.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 6


----------



## ReadynWaiting

DobbyForever said:


> Ashley, those are great #s!
> 
> I'm so glad everyone's line and digis and temps are looking good! Yay for prenatals. Which ones does everybody use? I use the one a day with dha.

I use Progressive Prenatal Multi.


----------



## ashleyg

opretriezz said:


> Yay Dobby! I'm so nervous for mine tomorrow.
> 
> Ashley, numbers are good as long as they keep doubling. Are you getting them checked again?

Thanks! I'm not getting anymore done. I guess my dr didn't think I needed too lol



DobbyForever said:


> Ashley, those are great #s!
> 
> I'm so glad everyone's line and digis and temps are looking good! Yay for prenatals. Which ones does everybody use? I use the one a day with dha.

Thank you!



ReadynWaiting said:


> Dobby-Beautiful scan pic!
> Ashley-your numbers almost tripled which is awesome.
> I was afraid to post because I was worried this would end in m/c again. I've been using dollar store hpts since fri and there is little progression which made me panic. I took a frer today and feel better. Ill post the difference in case anyone else is concerned with progression.

Thanks!!

I've been super nervous about my progression too. I took another FRER this morning and the test time is darker than the control finally lol


----------



## ashleyg

Here's the FRER!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Both of your frers look amazing! Ashley, I'm glad you aren't getting more betas done and just enjoying it. I was getting so many done from TTC wonky cycles and checking up on this pregnancy, that my vein (they can only draw from one) actually started scarring! =/


----------



## ashleyg

DobbyForever said:


> Both of your frers look amazing! Ashley, I'm glad you aren't getting more betas done and just enjoying it. I was getting so many done from TTC wonky cycles and checking up on this pregnancy, that my vein (they can only draw from one) actually started scarring! =/

Yeah I am glad too. If my doctor doesn't think I need anymore done, then I'm happy with it! At my tests are darker so I feel good about it haha. 

Omg that sounds awful! I can't imagine how bruised it must have felt :nope:


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww yay! Sorry if you already said, but when is your first appointment?

It was not fun. The bruise wasn't too bad, it's more that once she hits the vein she has to jam the needle in through the scar. Not fun. I'm really not looking forward to having my blood drawn in two weeks and then two weeks after that.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have my first appointments booked :) 23rd October for a group appointment and then 28th for my 1:1 booking appointment. Eeeeee!


----------



## ashleyg

It hurts when I get my blood drawn once I can't imagine going that often lol. But it's weird because I have tattoos and that needle doesn't bother me at all. Only when I have to get blood drawn!

My first appt is on the 26th. 3 weeks away :(


----------



## DobbyForever

AoT, group appointment? Is that like the Centering Pregnancy thing Kaiser does? I didn't have a chance to read the poster, but I saw "group" on it.

Ashley, aw 3 weeks seems like a long time. Hopefully it goes by fast.


----------



## ashleyg

I hope so!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I am waiting til af s officially late to make my appt. Af due tomorrow. However with the symptoms I'm having Im nt worried anymore about her showing. I also just got spring grove prenatals this am.


----------



## DobbyForever

So many brands I haven't heard of. All I ever see are either OAD or the generic store brand.

Mommy, I am sure the witch is off in the woods pouting.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dobby-I saw a naturopath last year and she said the majority of the major brands (vitamins and supplements) you buy from the pharmacy are mostly fillers and little of what they should be. I buy my stuff off a website nationalnutrition.ca (I'm in Canada).


----------



## mommyxofxone

I did generic with dd so I just got whatever was in Walmart but I don't think it's a generic. Will check


----------



## mommyxofxone

Duuur its spring valley not grove. My head is already screwed up


----------



## medic76097

Hi ladies! Im due June 16th. We have two boys already and were team yellow for both, so this one will be team yellow as well!


----------



## DobbyForever

ReadynWaiting said:


> Dobby-I saw a naturopath last year and she said the majority of the major brands (vitamins and supplements) you buy from the pharmacy are mostly fillers and little of what they should be. I buy my stuff off a website nationalnutrition.ca (I'm in Canada).

Hm, even if the vitamins and minerals they have in them are either at or above the recommended values? I'm not particularly worried if there are extra things in there so long as I'm getting the recommended vitamins. I'm in the US though. I know there are more natural supplements out there and the whole folate versus folic acid debate. I still have about 40 days left of the one I am on, so if I switch it'll be a while anyway.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hello ladies! :hi:

I'm due June 4th based on my O date. Got my bfp on Friday :happydance: I'm right back to where I was with dd, super nervous about everything. I had pretty bad cramping a couple times during the middle of the night, last night I didn't though. Hoping this little bean is along for the ride! As long as all goes well this is my last pregnancy!


----------



## ashleyg

Miracles, I had some really strong cramps last night too! Some of the strongest yet...I hope thats a good sign that baby is nestling in for the both of us!


Afm: Still super tired but the lower back pain and hot flashes are hitting me hard today, omg. I was standing in Barnes & Noble looking at pregnancy journals (ahhh!!! I can't believe I'm doing that!) and the hot flash just hit me out of no where. It's ridiculous!! 

Also, pretty sure I got my first real wave of nausea this afternoon. I was starting to eat some leftovers that I had heated up for lunch, and after the first bite or two it almost came back up! I'm sad It was one of my favorite meals too.


----------



## ashleyg

And my cheapie is finally as dark as the control! These things take forever to darken
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 10.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Welcome, Miracle! Are you hoping for another girl or a boy or no preference? Cramping is good. Pain is worrisome. The cramping is just your uterus getting ready for the baby.

Ashley, sorry to hear about the hot flashes and nausea. Did you decide on a journal? I absolutely love mine hehe. I have two, but I don't like the second one as much. This one gives me something to read and/or write every day.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

DobbyForever said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dobby-I saw a naturopath last year and she said the majority of the major brands (vitamins and supplements) you buy from the pharmacy are mostly fillers and little of what they should be. I buy my stuff off a website nationalnutrition.ca (I'm in Canada).
> 
> Hm, even if the vitamins and minerals they have in them are either at or above the recommended values? I'm not particularly worried if there are extra things in there so long as I'm getting the recommended vitamins. I'm in the US though. I know there are more natural supplements out there and the whole folate versus folic acid debate. I still have about 40 days left of the one I am on, so if I switch it'll be a while anyway.Click to expand...

What she told me was there are better sources to get vitamins and a lot of the store brand and typical brands in pharmacies sell products that don't always contain the dosage they have on the label and have fillers in them as opposed to 100% pure vitamins. If cost is an issue Kirkland brand are good and inexpensive. She recommended brands like Progressive, Natures Way, Now Foods. I was using a lot of Jamieson brand vitamins and she said some are 75% filler. I'm guessing they don't have the same regulations as food labels. 
The fact that you are taking something is beneficial. My thought is if I'm going to spend the money I want to know my body is getting the best especially considering it goes to the baby.


----------



## ashleyg

DobbyForever said:


> Welcome, Miracle! Are you hoping for another girl or a boy or no preference? Cramping is good. Pain is worrisome. The cramping is just your uterus getting ready for the baby.
> 
> Ashley, sorry to hear about the hot flashes and nausea. Did you decide on a journal? I absolutely love mine hehe. I have two, but I don't like the second one as much. This one gives me something to read and/or write every day.

I got two! One of them is like a scrapbook journal type thing. It asks for pictures of your ultrasounds, monthly bumps, etc. The other one I got is mainly just thought provoking. Its basically all questions to answer!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have a What To Expect journal and had one for wach of my kids. I love it and still look back at them for reference to when things started in each pg.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm freaking out as well miracles. Right now because cp is right where it would be if af was going to open fire at any minute. So I'm freaked.


----------



## southernbound

I feel like freaking out is the norm at this point. I'm panicking at every twinge as well :haha:


----------



## DobbyForever

medic76097 said:


> Hi ladies! Im due June 16th. We have two boys already and were team yellow for both, so this one will be team yellow as well!

I don't know how I missed this! Hey medic! I remember you (and those pups)! So glad to see you joining us.



ReadynWaiting said:


> What she told me was there are better sources to get vitamins and a lot of the store brand and typical brands in pharmacies sell products that don't always contain the dosage they have on the label and have fillers in them as opposed to 100% pure vitamins. If cost is an issue Kirkland brand are good and inexpensive. She recommended brands like Progressive, Natures Way, Now Foods. I was using a lot of Jamieson brand vitamins and she said some are 75% filler. I'm guessing they don't have the same regulations as food labels.
> The fact that you are taking something is beneficial. My thought is if I'm going to spend the money I want to know my body is getting the best especially considering it goes to the baby.

Thanks for the info! Definitely going to have to start looking into those brands. I definitely still want something with DHA. SO is an Aspie and I have read that effective prenatal vitamins sometimes reduces the risk of that developing. Not sure how, but shrugs. Not too worried about costs (in this department). I'll spend whatever on the beanie and can budget somewhere else.



ashleyg said:


> I got two! One of them is like a scrapbook journal type thing. It asks for pictures of your ultrasounds, monthly bumps, etc. The other one I got is mainly just thought provoking. Its basically all questions to answer!

Aw cute! Love it!



ReadynWaiting said:


> I have a What To Expect journal and had one for wach of my kids. I love it and still look back at them for reference to when things started in each pg.

Do you like it? I wasn't impressed with the pictures they showed online, but I'm too lazy to go to a proper bookstore to check one out.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Dobby- the prenatal I take has DHA. It has just been this year that I switched to these, in the past I've used Kirkland, Materna and Life brands. My concern was that I'm older and have had a few losses and wanted to make sure my body was getting everything it needs. 
I love the journals mostly because it gives a daily idea of generally what is happening with Bean as well as with your body. There are places for notes and how u r feeling as well a place to personalize so when ur child is older they can read about the whole process of finding out ur pg, people u told, traits that u hope come from u and ur dh...etc. At the end there is a section about labour and delivery as well. I love to go back and look at it. 
It is The Pregnancy Journal not What to Expect. I was reading something online just before I typed the title. Pg brain starting this early??


----------



## ashleyg

Omg I feel and look bloated. I took a pic and compared it to my 7 week "bump" bloat with my daughter :nope: If this continues I'm going to be showing much much sooner!! :blush:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol RnW it's ok my pg brain kicked in the week I got the bfp. Crazy. Will definitely look into those brands. Aww I have that journal as well. It is my favorite thus far. :)

Ashley, awww yeah the bloat is real. I do hear that you show sooner when you have been pregnant before.


----------



## ashleyg

I know I've heard that too! I feel like it might be true for me lol. I didn't get bloated with my first this early lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

With my first I didn't get anything until 13 weeks like a little sticky out bit.. after that I've had 3 mcs 6-15wk and 1 chemical so this is like my 6th pregnancy :dohh: but I think it'll only count from full term pregnancies but with 15wk I was biggish then. I'm already bloated and a friend commented yesterday my face looks puffy :haha: good job she's a good friend isn't it :haha:


----------



## southernbound

The bloat struggle is real. With ds I wore my jeans until 8 months. With this one I'm nervous of how fast I'll grow :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yay my test line is finally as dark as the control!! 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20151007_075654_zpshqwei1ym.jpg


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ashleyg said:


> Miracles, I had some really strong cramps last night too! Some of the strongest yet...I hope thats a good sign that baby is nestling in for the both of us!
> 
> 
> Afm: Still super tired but the lower back pain and hot flashes are hitting me hard today, omg. I was standing in Barnes & Noble looking at pregnancy journals (ahhh!!! I can't believe I'm doing that!) and the hot flash just hit me out of no where. It's ridiculous!!
> 
> Also, pretty sure I got my first real wave of nausea this afternoon. I was starting to eat some leftovers that I had heated up for lunch, and after the first bite or two it almost came back up! I'm sad It was one of my favorite meals too.

I did the exact same thing the other day! Went to b&n to look for a journal. Did you end up deciding on one?? 

I occasionally think something will sound good but typically if I eat it once it sounds just awful after that. I normally love leftovers! No they are a no go. :(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

mommyxofxone said:


> I'm freaking out as well miracles. Right now because cp is right where it would be if af was going to open fire at any minute. So I'm freaked.

Mine did the exact same thing! It was so all over the place and always made me feel like af was on her way in. Same with my temps. When I got bfp I quit checking both


----------



## mommyxofxone

Angel- i can't wait til mine looks like that!!!!!!

Miracles- yup i'm gonna stop doing my temping and checking tomorrow. 

i think that's a great idea. will take my first bump photo today at officially 4 weeks :)


here's today's tests 14dpo. af day. :) 



https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901815&amp;d=1444217535
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=901817&amp;d=1444217542


----------



## DobbyForever

Beautiful lines! I agree, I stopped temping after I got a convincing bro.

Having a hard time figuring out if my newfound nausea and headache are from drinking tea all day, hitting week 6, or my cold.


----------



## boosted88253

DobbyForever said:


> Welcome Boosted! Are you Team blue, pink, or yellow?
> 
> Mommy, just my girlies growing haha

Team blue Dobby. We already have a girl want to have one of each!


----------



## DobbyForever

Way to go team blue!


----------



## boosted88253

DobbyForever said:


> Ashley, those are great #s!
> 
> I'm so glad everyone's line and digis and temps are looking good! Yay for prenatals. Which ones does everybody use? I use the one a day with dha.

I just ordered the Olly gummies, they look promising. With DD once morning sickness kicked in swallowing things was impossible so I'm getting prepared. Taking some others at the moment cant remember the brand.


----------



## boosted88253

DobbyForever said:



> Way to go team blue!

I'm assuming you are team blue too based on your tickers?


----------



## boosted88253

So who else just can't sit comfortably with pants buttoned? I'm sitting at work and I had to unbutton my top button cause just so uncomfortable! I must be more bloated then I think!


----------



## DobbyForever

boosted88253 said:


> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Way to go team blue!
> 
> I'm assuming you are team blue too based on your tickers?Click to expand...

I don't know if I put enough blue in there lol. Before I had tickers and I had text, everything was a different shade of blue hahaha. I refuse to put the Chinese Gender Prediction ticker in. Not because it won't fit but because I'm predicted to have a girl lol. I'm Team Healthy, but everyone wants a boy so I want to be able to give them a boy.



boosted88253 said:


> So who else just can't sit comfortably with pants buttoned? I'm sitting at work and I had to unbutton my top button cause just so uncomfortable! I must be more bloated then I think!

Me!!! I definitely unbutton and unzip my pants. I've been home sick all week and def rocking the sweatpants. SO is so sweet. He says I look good in whatever I wear. He's such a lying kissa**. But that's why I love him hahaha


----------



## boosted88253

DobbyForever said:


> boosted88253 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DobbyForever said:
> 
> 
> Way to go team blue!
> 
> I'm assuming you are team blue too based on your tickers?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't know if I put enough blue in there lol. Before I had tickers and I had text, everything was a different shade of blue hahaha. I refuse to put the Chinese Gender Prediction ticker in. Not because it won't fit but because I'm predicted to have a girl lol. I'm Team Healthy, but everyone wants a boy so I want to be able to give them a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> boosted88253 said:
> 
> 
> So who else just can't sit comfortably with pants buttoned? I'm sitting at work and I had to unbutton my top button cause just so uncomfortable! I must be more bloated then I think!Click to expand...
> 
> Me!!! I definitely unbutton and unzip my pants. I've been home sick all week and def rocking the sweatpants. SO is so sweet. He says I look good in whatever I wear. He's such a lying kissa**. But that's why I love him hahahaClick to expand...

Hahahaha yeah bless their hearts for saying sweet stuff but you know sometimes comfy stuff just isn't attractive. Feel so dumb for unbuttoning my pants already but feels so much better. 

I just tried the Chinese gender predictor and I actually got boy! So that's cool! But I'm with you definitely team healthy is the most important. And my daughter I'm sure would be thrilled about a sister, she calls all her friends at the babysitters her sisters lol. But she calls my friends son her brother too lol. My father in law told her she's going to get a little brother or sister, I don't think she gets it yet!


----------



## DobbyForever

boosted88253 said:


> Hahahaha yeah bless their hearts for saying sweet stuff but you know sometimes comfy stuff just isn't attractive. Feel so dumb for unbuttoning my pants already but feels so much better.
> 
> I just tried the Chinese gender predictor and I actually got boy! So that's cool! But I'm with you definitely team healthy is the most important. And my daughter I'm sure would be thrilled about a sister, she calls all her friends at the babysitters her sisters lol. But she calls my friends son her brother too lol. My father in law told her she's going to get a little brother or sister, I don't think she gets it yet!

Don't feel dumb. We're all doing it lol. I had my Slytherin sweatpants on with a matching "Waiting on my letter from hogwarts" tee on, so it's not the fugliest thing I have worn in life. But my hair was a frizzy mess. So I call bs on looking good.

Awww yay! I've had friends say it was right and friends say it was wrong, but I just feel like I want a boy so much I am going to end up with a girl. Although, supposedly my timing O and O-2 is good a boy. Shrugs. We'll know in one month!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I have the luxury of wearing yoga pants to work. The bloat is awful!


----------



## ashleyg

MiraclesHappn said:


> I did the exact same thing the other day! Went to b&n to look for a journal. Did you end up deciding on one??
> 
> I occasionally think something will sound good but typically if I eat it once it sounds just awful after that. I normally love leftovers! No they are a no go. :(

Hahah yes I got two! I couldn't pick which on I liked better :haha:

This morning I was super hungry but as soon as I started eating I felt sick :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Awww I want to wear yoga pants to work! I have a swivel chair at work I can swivel around the tables with. Did that a few times last year, but this year I have so many special needs kids that I always have aides in my room. So I have to pretend like I'm not dying x.x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Got my first appointment 15th October :)! Exciting


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Ashley which journals did you get?? Do you remember titles? I'm waiting for mine to come in the mail!

I am one of the lucky ones that gets to wear yoga pants or sweats and a t-shirt to work!! :happydance:

Has anyone done the ring swing test?? We were doing it at work today and of everyone that already has his it wasn't wrong a single time!! So crazy. Two ladies at work are pregnant and it gave predictions for them so I'm super anxious to see if they're right as well! Obviously it can't be 100% but it is strangely way more accurate than I ever would have guessed!!


----------



## chrissytina

ashleyg said:


> It hurts when I get my blood drawn once I can't imagine going that often lol. But it's weird because I have tattoos and that needle doesn't bother me at all. Only when I have to get blood drawn!
> 
> My first appt is on the 26th. 3 weeks away :(

Ashley that is the date of my first appointment too!


----------



## chrissytina

medic76097 said:


> Hi ladies! Im due June 16th. We have two boys already and were team yellow for both, so this one will be team yellow as well!

Welcome medic!


----------



## chrissytina

MiraclesHappn said:


> Hello ladies! :hi:
> 
> I'm due June 4th based on my O date. Got my bfp on Friday :happydance: I'm right back to where I was with dd, super nervous about everything. I had pretty bad cramping a couple times during the middle of the night, last night I didn't though. Hoping this little bean is along for the ride! As long as all goes well this is my last pregnancy!

Welcome Miracles and congrats!


----------



## chrissytina

Haha I just did the chinese gender predictor and got boy. My mom and my psychic (yes I have a psychic lol) say it's a girl. I guess we'll see!

For prenatals I have tried tons of different vitamins because I have food allergies and a sensitive stomach and what works best for me is Garden of life Vitamin Code Raw Prenatal and Nordic Naturals Prenatal DHA. You can get both on Amazon. Not cheap but for me they work really well, no stomach upset and they are really good quality. 

For books I have two which I love: The Pregnancy Journal by A. Christine Harris and What To Expect Pregnancy Journal by Heidi Murkoff. I like both for different reasons. The first one tells you every day what is happening with baby, the second allows you to write how you feel every day and keep track of everything. You can get from Amazon.

I've been experiencing hair loss since I found out I was preggers, so the doctor wants to take some blood and test for thyroid problems. I'm going to get to get it drawn :cry: I hate getting blood taken hopefully I don't faint but I might - I have before!


----------



## boosted88253

I'm incredibly jealous of those that can wear yoga pants to work!!!


----------



## chrissytina

Well when I went to the doc today to get my blood drawn for thyroid test I fainted. Passed out cold. They had to get the smelling salts to wake me:wacko:

They aren't even sure if they got enough blood to do the test. I'm terrified of my appointment in three weeks because apparently they have to take a ton of blood at that one. :cry:


----------



## boosted88253

chrissytina said:


> Well when I went to the doc today to get my blood drawn for thyroid test I fainted. Passed out cold. They had to get the smelling salts to wake me:wacko:
> 
> They aren't even sure if they got enough blood to do the test. I'm terrified of my appointment in three weeks because apparently they have to take a ton of blood at that one. :cry:

Oh no! Maybe some one can go with you to make you feel less nervous?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

chrissytina said:


> Well when I went to the doc today to get my blood drawn for thyroid test I fainted. Passed out cold. They had to get the smelling salts to wake me:wacko:
> 
> They aren't even sure if they got enough blood to do the test. I'm terrified of my appointment in three weeks because apparently they have to take a ton of blood at that one. :cry:

Aw :hugs: that must have been awful, I'm so sorry! Do you have any idea why it happened?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Chrissy I'm so sorry! That's nuts!!!


Chinese gender says boy for me. But they said that for dd too :haha: my mom is my psychic too and says boy! We'll see. 

Today af officially late. Have to call to make an appt yet. Will do tomorrow. :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Pretty sure if this test was a digi it would read "super pregnant" :haha: hubby is worried it means multiples lol

Ugh just came home to find I have a dead mouse or something under my house. Smell is coming through my vents and is an incredibly awful thing to deal with right now that I definitely have the pregnancy nose! :sick: :sick: :sick:
 



Attached Files:







2015-10-07_20.59.55.jpg
File size: 9.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## ashleyg

Hahah that test is super positive!

Anyone else not eating much during the day?? My stomach just feels awful and nothing sounds good :(


----------



## chrissytina

MiraclesHappn said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> Well when I went to the doc today to get my blood drawn for thyroid test I fainted. Passed out cold. They had to get the smelling salts to wake me:wacko:
> 
> They aren't even sure if they got enough blood to do the test. I'm terrified of my appointment in three weeks because apparently they have to take a ton of blood at that one. :cry:
> 
> Aw :hugs: that must have been awful, I'm so sorry! Do you have any idea why it happened?Click to expand...


I've fainted before when having a blood draw. I have very low blood pressure and really small veins. It's always hard for them to get the vein. They tried both arms and ended up taking from my hand which was really painful. I ate before I went because I thought that might help, but I guess it didn't. My husband will go with me next time. But ever since it happened I've felt really sick and nauseous. :nope:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Miracles holy hell is that positive! lol!!!!





ashleyg said:


> Hahah that test is super positive!
> 
> Anyone else not eating much during the day?? My stomach just feels awful and nothing sounds good :(

ashley yes. my stomach is just not like it was. I get hungry... but for like two pieces of toast. i eat that, hits the spot, i'm done. It's crazy. So far i've had two days with morning sickness and yesterday none- who knows what today will bring! lol





chrissytina said:


> I've fainted before when having a blood draw. I have very low blood pressure and really small veins. It's always hard for them to get the vein. They tried both arms and ended up taking from my hand which was really painful. I ate before I went because I thought that might help, but I guess it didn't. My husband will go with me next time. But ever since it happened I've felt really sick and nauseous. :nope:

i hate having my blood drawn!!!!! :( it's awful. i'm so sorry hun


----------



## DobbyForever

Haha deffo super pregnant.

Ash. I feel that way but I am really sick =/

Chrissy, I have the same. They can only draw from one vein and it stops after like two vials. It's actually starting to scar because of how many betas I have been getting since ttc :( def done the hand and finger pricks. Not fun at all


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies! Im cautiously Due June 15th with baby #2. I have one son who is 15 months. 

I have had 1 natural MC and one Missed MC at 12 weeks and last month was a chemical. ugh....

AF was due this past tuesday. Feeling good. Will contact my midwife on Tuesday to get my hcg level done and then we will be scheduling a viability scan for the end of the month, just to be sure things are progressing. I would never wish a missed MC on anyone. what an evil trick! 

How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## mommyxofxone

aw hun we have the same due date!!!! anyone schedule appts yet? i have my first one nov 9th


----------



## AngelofTroy

23rd October for a 'group appointment'?? And 28th for my booking appointment. 

Welcome cscbeth :wave:


----------



## cscbeth8421

mommyxofxone said:


> aw hun we have the same due date!!!! anyone schedule appts yet? i have my first one nov 9th

Heeeeyyyyy due date friend!


----------



## southernbound

Welcome new ladies! ! I got blood drawn today for a beta and I have an ultrasound scheduled for Tuesday :) I work in a hazardous plant so I need to be put on different duties asap when I get pregnant so everything gets checked super early. We saw a nice big g sac with my son at 4+2 so hoping this time at 4+5 will be the same.


----------



## mommyxofxone

4+2 today

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902221&amp;d=1444389866


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Getting nice and dark mommy!! :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

Hi ladies just got a BFP today and I'm freaking out lol My son is turning 1 next Saturday. I'm excited and nervous at the same time! Ahhhhhh


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Geralyn!
Nice line Mommy!


----------



## ashleyg

Welcome new ladies!! 

Mommy your test looks great! :D


----------



## ashleyg

I can't believe I am 4w4d pregnant already!! I have a Luke Bryan concert DH and I are going to this Thursday and I can't wait. After that, there's only a little over a week until my scan. I keep trying to countdown with other events that are happening in between now and my scan lol. I'm hoping that will make it go faster!


----------



## GeralynB

My period isn't even due until next Tuesday but I was just feeling a little off so decided to test. Sure enough a BFP! I'm surprised because last time I was pregnant I tested the day of my missed period and the line was really lite. This time I tested early and the line is pretty dark. According to the due date calculator I'm due June 22 so I'm only 3 + 2


----------



## GeralynB

This is from this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 11.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## chrissytina

GeralynB said:


> This is from this morning

Hi and congrats! :wave: Do you have a gender preference?


----------



## GeralynB

And this lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## GeralynB

chrissytina said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> This is from this morning
> 
> Hi and congrats! :wave: Do you have a gender preference?Click to expand...

Nope, no preference...I'll be happy either way


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wow those are crazy lines for only being 3+2!! Huge congrats to you!!

I'm so jealous of everyone that has scans so early! I haven't even called the doctors office yet, probably will beginning of the week next week but don't feel terribly rushed as, if I remember right, the doctor typically doesn't even schedule an apt with you until 8 or 10 weeks, I can't remember and they only plan on doing one ultrasound at like 19 weeks. I got an early one with dd because they thought I was pregnant with twins possibly. That just seems like such a long wait though! Ugh


----------



## GeralynB

MiraclesHappn said:


> Wow those are crazy lines for only being 3+2!! Huge congrats to you!!
> 
> I'm so jealous of everyone that has scans so early! I haven't even called the doctors office yet, probably will beginning of the week next week but don't feel terribly rushed as, if I remember right, the doctor typically doesn't even schedule an apt with you until 8 or 10 weeks, I can't remember and they only plan on doing one ultrasound at like 19 weeks. I got an early one with dd because they thought I was pregnant with twins possibly. That just seems like such a long wait though! Ugh

I was thinking the same...do dark lines this early possibly mean twins?? &#128513; Oh god I really hope not


----------



## MiraclesHappn

GeralynB said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> Wow those are crazy lines for only being 3+2!! Huge congrats to you!!
> 
> I'm so jealous of everyone that has scans so early! I haven't even called the doctors office yet, probably will beginning of the week next week but don't feel terribly rushed as, if I remember right, the doctor typically doesn't even schedule an apt with you until 8 or 10 weeks, I can't remember and they only plan on doing one ultrasound at like 19 weeks. I got an early one with dd because they thought I was pregnant with twins possibly. That just seems like such a long wait though! Ugh
> 
> I was thinking the same...do dark lines this early possibly mean twins?? &#128513; Oh god I really hope notClick to expand...

Haha!! I seriously almost said the same thing!! I have no idea but now I feel the need to Google it :haha:


----------



## ashleyg

I have so many of these things to use up. I love to see the test line pop up before the control :haha:
 



Attached Files:







chapie.jpg
File size: 19 KB
Views: 2


----------



## southernbound

Bloods came back. 228 :D about twice the normal range so feeling much more comfortable getting excited about this pregnancy


----------



## SecondNote

Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I got my BFP on Tuesday at 10 DPO. Estimated due date 6/19/16. I am freaking out a little being less than 4 weeks along... I found out with my first pregnancy just before 6 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## southernbound

So Happy to see you here second note!


----------



## Boo44

Hi girls can I cautiously join you?

I got my BFP on Tuesday at 9dpo if all goes well this is my baby #3 :)

Can anyone help me work out my due date? I have irregular periods last month was 31 days with a LP of 14 days and ovulated on day 17. But this month with my BFP I ovulated on day 12 so I'm sure my cycle was going to be shorter! It's really annoying me because I don't even know when I'm officially passed the period due stage!

I thought I was due June 19 but a PP who is due then got her BFP ties just like me and said she was 10dpo. So maybe I'm due June 20th? By my LMP the midwife will say June 22 but that doesn't take into account my early ovulation. 

If you've managed to follow any of that then thank you! Haha


----------



## mommyxofxone

hun you need to put your O date in here : https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator 

and that will give you a due date. was going to do it for you, but i noticed you didn't put dates, just days of your cycle. I always go by my O date, because i usually take three weeks to O , and that definitely is a different date than girls who have normal cycles.


----------



## GeralynB

So now I'm freaking out because the test I took this morning is lighter than the one I took yesterday. But today's test is what I would expect to see for how early I am....I don't know
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 15.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## GeralynB

The top one is yesterday the bottom is today


----------



## Boo44

mommyxofxone said:


> hun you need to put your O date in here : https://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy-due-date-calculator
> 
> and that will give you a due date. was going to do it for you, but i noticed you didn't put dates, just days of your cycle. I always go by my O date, because i usually take three weeks to O , and that definitely is a different date than girls who have normal cycles.

Thanks it says June 19 th so I'll go with that!


----------



## Boo44

GeralynB said:


> So now I'm freaking out because the test I took this morning is lighter than the one I took yesterday. But today's test is what I would expect to see for how early I am....I don't know

Don't worry I've been having this issue. For my my FMU is actually the most weak on my tests and SMU or even later gives me the darker tests. I've had a couple of days where I haven't seen progression and when I've tested later in the day it's been there xx

Also remember BHCG doesn't double that quickly so it would be normal for tests to be the same for 2 days in a row x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Geralyn is af late yet?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Boo!
Geralyn-my hpts are always darker with 2mu and those internet cheapies are not great for progression. I used a dollar store hpt and the test line was still half the colour of the control and then used a frer and it was totally opposite...test way darker than control. Do you have any frers to use?


----------



## ReadynWaiting

What are everyone's symptoms so far?
My boobs have been sore since my bfp and now huge with the lovely blue veins. Stomach has been wavering all week and today I feel totally pukey. Last but def not least I am freaking exhausted!


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Geralyn is af late yet?

No, not due until Tuesday. I tested early because I felt pregnant 



Boo44 said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> So now I'm freaking out because the test I took this morning is lighter than the one I took yesterday. But today's test is what I would expect to see for how early I am....I don't know
> 
> Don't worry I've been having this issue. For my my FMU is actually the most weak on my tests and SMU or even later gives me the darker tests. I've had a couple of days where I haven't seen progression and when I've tested later in the day it's been there xx
> 
> Also remember BHCG doesn't double that quickly so it would be normal for tests to be the same for 2 days in a row xClick to expand...

Ok, I'll try later on and see



ReadynWaiting said:


> Congrats Boo!
> Geralyn-my hpts are always darker with 2mu and those internet cheapies are not great for progression. I used a dollar store hpt and the test line was still half the colour of the control and then used a frer and it was totally opposite...test way darker than control. Do you have any frers to use?

I know it's probably nothing and i'm just worrying myself for no reason. I have another test I'll try later


----------



## GeralynB

What is a Frer test?


----------



## cscbeth8421

SecondNote said:


> Hi ladies! Mind if I join? I got my BFP on Tuesday at 10 DPO. Estimated due date 6/19/16. I am freaking out a little being less than 4 weeks along... I found out with my first pregnancy just before 6 weeks.

Heeeeyyyu secondnote! Fancy seeing you here!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

GeralynB said:


> What is a Frer test?

It's a first response test not sure what areas they do them If there global etc
A lot better then normal internet chespies though


----------



## Boo44

Also that second test the due hasn't cleared yet - I bet when it does the line will be just as dark x


----------



## SecondNote

Thanks for the warm welcome ladies. I am so happy to be here!

I took another test this morning and I am feeling really good about it. Left side is the test from 10 DPO and the right side is from this morning 14 DPO. :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Boo44

My symptoms so far are only extreme tiredness in the TWW (I really felt I was probably going to be pregnant as that's the only time I ever feel like that) and pelvic cramping. It started at 8dpo and I wondered if it was implantation and then my BFP appeared on 9dpo evening. Yay!

I don't have any sore boobs which is a bit odd. I'm not nauseous yet but am absolutely terrified for 6 weeks because that's when I got awful nausea and felt gross until 14 weeks both times. I'm literally panicked at the thought of it and don't know what to do about it :(


----------



## cscbeth8421

16dpo fmu. Like the progression! Blood level tuesday!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 0


----------



## AngelofTroy

Symptoms have kicked in for me today, I woke up feeling nauseous and (TMI) had loose stools this morning. No food sounds good but at least it's all stayed down so far! I've also been really emotional and moody like bad PMS, poor hubby!


----------



## GeralynB

Boo44 said:


> Also that second test the due hasn't cleared yet - I bet when it does the line will be just as dark x

You were right...it's just as dark as yesterday's after I let it clear. Ok I'm stepping away from the pee sticks now lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 7


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So exciting to see everybody's tests getting so dark!!! :happydance:


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Symptoms have kicked in for me today, I woke up feeling nauseous and (TMI) had loose stools this morning. No food sounds good but at least it's all stayed down so far! I've also been really emotional and moody like bad PMS, poor hubby!

Oh no! I'll be watching with trepidation .... Hope it's not as bad as last time x


----------



## mommyxofxone

i love all these tests!!!!! i'm gonna take another one in the am!!!! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm still taking tests every other day like a butter :haha: but I have a lot of ICs sitting around and after chemical I get abit worried but so far so good 6 weeks tomorrow further then before and fully dark tests :)! First appointment Thursday which will make everything a bit more at ease :)


----------



## GeralynB

So for my symptoms are felt slight cramps last week (implantation?), tired, super sence of smell(everything smells awful to me), very thirsty, and I can feel a corpus leutium on my left ovary which I also had last pregnancy


----------



## GeralynB

Oh and I've had a headache for the last 2 days &#128528;


----------



## joo

Hi everyone, I wanted to join yesterday but my test was so faint I didn't dare! I got a darker test this morning so I am just starting to accept I might just be pregnant! My due date is June 14th by LMP, please add me to the list :) I would really love a little girl, have wanted another girl since having my DD 2.5 years ago. However after a while of ttc #2 and a loss in August at 10 weeks, I am actually not bothered boy or girl. So grateful I have been blessed again. Looking forward to sharing our journeys together xxx


----------



## joo

Also, to the girls due June 15th - 22nd... wow that is crazy you got your BFPs that early! I am wondering if there will be some twins among you!


----------



## Boo44

joo said:


> Also, to the girls due June 15th - 22nd... wow that is crazy you got your BFPs that early! I am wondering if there will be some twins among you!

Welcome Joo! I like your name as that's my nickname for my son Jack, we call him Joo!

Yeah I'm due June 19th by my ovulation date which I'm sure of as I was tracking and temping. From reading on this website I've seen so many people get their BFPs at 10dpo so I tested at 9dpo and there it was! By 10dpo it was really dark. I don't think I could cope with twins as I'm a big worrier and would worry about all the possible complications for 9 months solid xx


----------



## SecondNote

Yeah I am due June 19th. I got my BFP at 10 DPO. I am super impatient and tested every day since 6 DPO. lol


----------



## joo

I'm not sure when I ovulated, but I tested at 2 days late and was a BFN. Next day I thought AF started so I didn't test, but it turned out to be brown spotting on/off all day. That night I noticed it was uncomfortable breastfeeding (which I felt last time) and I saw a pizza on tv and WANTED it so much. I woke up next morning really wanting hot sugary donuts, realised the spotting had gone so tested with second pee and got really faint line at 4 days late. I guess I am struggling to accept it. Really thought I didn't have a chance this month because we only DTD 2 possibly 3 times during fertile window and 2 of those times I was using balance activ gel for a case of BV, the gels apparently make the area inhospitable for sperm to survive. I was sure we didn't't have a chance, been doing lifting, had 2 big glasses of wine on Thursday night so just worrying now! I am so worried this could turn out to be a chemical. It's going to be a long 10 weeks to get past the point of my last loss. X


----------



## MiraclesHappn

joo said:


> I'm not sure when I ovulated, but I tested at 2 days late and was a BFN. Next day I thought AF started so I didn't test, but it turned out to be brown spotting on/off all day. That night I noticed it was uncomfortable breastfeeding (which I felt last time) and I saw a pizza on tv and WANTED it so much. I woke up next morning really wanting hot sugary donuts, realised the spotting had gone so tested with second pee and got really faint line at 4 days late. I guess I am struggling to accept it. Really thought I didn't have a chance this month because we only DTD 2 possibly 3 times during fertile window and 2 of those times I was using balance activ gel for a case of BV, the gels apparently make the area inhospitable for sperm to survive. I was sure we didn't't have a chance, been doing lifting, had 2 big glasses of wine on Thursday night so just worrying now! I am so worried this could turn out to be a chemical. It's going to be a long 10 weeks to get past the point of my last loss. X

So sorry to hear about your loss. Thoughts to you during first tri as it is stressful enough, I can't imagine how it must feel after experiencing a loss. 

I know you said you want another girl and from a sway point of view you have a great chance of that if you conceived while using a gel that changes ph and/or makes it difficult for sperm to survive. Didn't know if you already knew this but just thought I would mention it because now I'm super excited to see if you get a baby sister for dd! :)

Congrats and best of luck to you during the nine months to come!


----------



## southernbound

Happy to see you here joo! 

I'm due June 16th and I got a squinter but definitely there line at 7dpo and then a bfn on 8 dpo and a definite faint positive 9 dpo and then dark lines from then on.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi girls I'd love to join you. I got my BFP on Thursday evening at approx 9dpo (cd22). I have the same edd as geralyn, 22 June, which is 4 days after my son was born. I've had a chemical in the past (my first ever bfp) so am still very cautious. I don't even really know when AF would be due as I stopped bcp in July, waited 8.5 weeks for AF and then got bfp!!!

Anyway, I'm team yellow, I genuinely do not mind either way, would just love a sticky and healthy bean. Only OH and a close friend knows, not telling family for a while yet as after the chemical I know they'd worry. 

As for symptoms, I've had terrible heartburn, a headache and a little nausea. I'm feeling a bit crampy at the minute which I'm worried about as it was 4 weeks ago tomorrow that I started spotting with my long awaited AF. Fingers crossed all will be OK.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi Joey!!!! Welcome!!!

@joo I am due June 15th and was 12dpo when I got my bfp. It was one or two days prior to af being due. But that was the same with dd.


----------



## SecondNote

Welcome Joey!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Welcome to the new ladies!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Morning ladies, 19dpo today. just using up some tests. i have a few left.


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=902801&amp;d=1444650215


----------



## chrissytina

Welcome to all the new ladies and congrats! I've added you to the summary page at the front. Please let me know if you have a gender preference. :flower:


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi ladies, well I woke up this morning with cramping, just like AF (I had this 28 days ago when I got my first post pill period, after 8.5 weeks) and I was so worried.

I have been panicking all day, keep expecting to see blood when I wipe but so far so good. I've still a few days to go before AF would be due (last AF started out light two days before and was a little heavier before it finished).

I also tested again this morning and whilst the line was as dark as yesterday, it isnt really getting any darker, but it is just the wee cheap test strips, which I beleive do take quite a wile to get dark, especially as I havent even missed AF yet.

Sorry for the anxiety, after my previous chemical pregnancy it is hard not to worry.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## GeralynB

joo said:


> Also, to the girls due June 15th - 22nd... wow that is crazy you got your BFPs that early! I am wondering if there will be some twins among you!

I'm really hoping it's not twins but the universe may have other plans but we already have an almost 1 year old son and were only planning on 2 kids.



joeybrooks said:


> Hi girls I'd love to join you. I got my BFP on Thursday evening at approx 9dpo (cd22). I have the same edd as geralyn, 22 June, which is 4 days after my son was born. I've had a chemical in the past (my first ever bfp) so am still very cautious. I don't even really know when AF would be due as I stopped bcp in July, waited 8.5 weeks for AF and then got bfp!!!
> 
> Anyway, I'm team yellow, I genuinely do not mind either way, would just love a sticky and healthy bean. Only OH and a close friend knows, not telling family for a while yet as after the chemical I know they'd worry.
> 
> As for symptoms, I've had terrible heartburn, a headache and a little nausea. I'm feeling a bit crampy at the minute which I'm worried about as it was 4 weeks ago tomorrow that I started spotting with my long awaited AF. Fingers crossed all will be OK.

Hello, due date twin! :hi:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I knew it 6 weeks and sickness Is here :cry:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becyboo__x said:


> I knew it 6 weeks and sickness Is here :cry:

Same. Nausea has hit big time at 5 weeks 5 days, I'm getting by 6 weeks on the dot I'll be throwing up:'(


----------



## lynnikins

Hi ladies, i'll introduce myself

the name is Lynette im 29 and bump is 5 wks by LMP so that would put me EDD of 13th of June though i fully expect to have this baby in the final week of june lol
i have 4 boys aged 7,5,3(nearly 4),2 and a wee girl whos 7 months
Im from NZ but living in the UK for last 10 years.
I home-educate my kids and Im a bit of an Earth Mumma in some ways though I lack the discipline to cloth nappy/diaper my brood since number 3 arrived. Probably won't be online here much as I use FB mainly as don't get much time without the kids bugging me to get on the laptop when i have it open.

nice to meet you all and I look forward to learning more about you and experiencing this pregnancy alongside you all, 
Oh and my EDD is indentical to my EDD with DS1 which will make things interesting if we end up with 2 birthdays really close, this bump was unplanned but we will love and cherish it just like the rest of the brood


----------



## Boo44

Becyboo__x said:


> I knew it 6 weeks and sickness Is here :cry:

:cry:


----------



## SecondNote

Sorry to the ladies who are getting hit with morning sickness. I keep thinking "oh, I am lucky this time. I don't feel sick." But then I remember that I found out last time at almost 6 weeks. This time I found out before I was even 4 weeks so I am just too early still. Sigh.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I never had anything with my son found out late as well 8wk .. but no sickness at all I knew come 6wk I'd be sick :dohh: trying to find ways to keep it at bay now nothing worked previous times I'm just going to make sure I eat little and often plain toast and stuff like that friend said ice is a good one and actually helps ... I'm just struggling with what to drink .. I'm a big tea/coffee person but 100% gone off coffee and swaying off tea too :( 

Grapes I've started eating not sure they will help but good to snack on and keep hydrated too :shrug:

Anyone has any tips that do good feel free to share! I'll try anything specially with school run everyday to get through :haha:


----------



## SecondNote

This might be a silly question but when do you all plan on calling the doctor? I got my BFP almost a week ago and have yet to call the doctor to set up my first appointment. Is it too early to call or is it never too early? lol


----------



## joo

MiraclesHappn said:


> I know you said you want another girl and from a sway point of view you have a great chance of that if you conceived while using a gel that changes ph and/or makes it difficult for sperm to survive. Didn't know if you already knew this but just thought I would mention it because now I'm super excited to see if you get a baby sister for dd! :)
> 
> Congrats and best of luck to you during the nine months to come!

I do remember reading something along those lines in regards to timings when swaying for a gender, but didn't think anything of it while using the gels, just has a massive sulk because I thought I'd have no chance at all! Wow I am really excited to find out now. I will definitely be asking at my anatomy scan. Is everyone else hoping to find out baby's gender before the birth?


----------



## lynnikins

I find lemon flavoured drinks help my morning sickness and proper ginger ale and having ginger biscuits before getting out of bed else I cant eat for hours, not really had ms yet this time but I know its coming, just hoping I don't go off chocolate this pregnancy like I did last time :(


----------



## lynnikins

Oh and I already called the doctor to book with the MW as i know from my last 2 pregnancies that appointments book up early and so do scan appointments so I want to be sure to get them sorted asap, got my Booking appointment on the 29th, i'll be 7+3 then


----------



## joo

SecondNote said:


> This might be a silly question but when do you all plan on calling the doctor? I got my BFP almost a week ago and have yet to call the doctor to set up my first appointment. Is it too early to call or is it never too early? lol

I'm not sure where in the world you are, but where I live we self refer to the midwives and they send you your first appointment in the post. We usually first get seen between 8-10 weeks for a booking in appointment. Last couple of times I referred myself I was 6 weeks along xx


----------



## lynnikins

joo said:


> I do remember reading something along those lines in regards to timings when swaying for a gender, but didn't think anything of it while using the gels, just has a massive sulk because I thought I'd have no chance at all! Wow I am really excited to find out now. I will definitely be asking at my anatomy scan. Is everyone else hoping to find out baby's gender before the birth?

I don't know I think i might go team Yellow this time as I have boys and a girl already I might just wait though it will be hard as i've always found out


----------



## lynnikins

Where abouts in the UK are you joo?


----------



## joo

lynnikins said:


> I find lemon flavoured drinks help my morning sickness and proper ginger ale and having ginger biscuits before getting out of bed else I cant eat for hours, not really had ms yet this time but I know its coming, just hoping I don't go off chocolate this pregnancy like I did last time :(

You went off chocolate?! That must have been awful. I went off all meat and cake! I got given 2 birthday cakes on my birthday and couldn't stomach the sight of them :sick:


----------



## joo

East Riding xx


----------



## joeybrooks

I had severe pre eclampsia with my last pregnancy so I'm just gonna call my drs to see if they need to see me. If not I'll just make a referral to the midwife. Not doing anything just yet though as I'm still quite early. Think I'll wait til I'm closer to 6 weeks.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah was pregnant through christmas and my birthday ( like I will be this time too ) and couldn't stomach chocolate , i could do chocolate cake because its coccoa not chocolate but no chocolate bars or treats


----------



## GeralynB

I'll probably call in a couple of weeks. I'm in the US and they don't see you until 8 weeks. My sister is an ultrasound tech though and I'll have her do a scan at around 6 weeks to confirm heartbeat


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I will find out gender at our anatomy scan. Dh and I both want to know. Geralyn I'm so jealous you have an "in" with scans lol. 
With dd and ms I got right out of bed and ate rice krispies (no taste, no smell) which kept the gagging at bay. I tried to eat every hour so I never got hungry. I sucked on lemon candies for weeks, it helped huge!


----------



## joo

Ginger beer helped me, and eating, but me would return with 10 mins or so. I only got the odd random wave of nausea last pregnancy so was worried from the off. I actually said last night I can't wait to feel sick! Haha xx


----------



## Boo44

Oh dear I hate thinking about ms but I know I have to :( With DS1 I used to be so bad that I couldn't lift my head off the pillow in the morning unless I forced myself to eat a dry cracker first :| With both boys I found that carbs helped, especially really salty stuff. And ice cold drinks too. I'm working myself up a bit about it this time and it hasn't even started yet

I got my 2-3 on a digi today which was nice to see that progression x


----------



## lynnikins

the crazy things we say, im kinda feeling the same, at least if i get nausated or aversions then I know that things are going ok.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I actually just called the doctor's office about an hour ago to see about scheduling a first apt. Waiting to hear something back. I just felt like I should wait until 6 weeks to call, for some reason. Now I'm worried I waited too long and my doctor will be booked up or something. Stressful no matter what I do :dohh:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Oh and the biggest thing that helps me if I wake up and am nauseous, which is almost always due to being way hungry, is to drink an ensure plus. I find it easier than actually eating something and it fills me up enough that after it settles food typically starts sounding good again. That and the famous b vitamins. Also ginger capsules are good to keep on hand.


----------



## chrissytina

So far I've been really lucky. No MS at all. My mom didn't have it either. This is my first so maybe later I'll get it. Sorry for all those who feel sick!


----------



## Boo44

Do you take vitamin b6 on top of your usual prenatal vitamins? Does it help nausea?


----------



## lynnikins

I think i'll have to go get some prenatals in the morning,


----------



## GeralynB

ReadynWaiting said:


> I will find out gender at our anatomy scan. Dh and I both want to know. Geralyn I'm so jealous you have an "in" with scans lol.
> With dd and ms I got right out of bed and ate rice krispies (no taste, no smell) which kept the gagging at bay. I tried to eat every hour so I never got hungry. I sucked on lemon candies for weeks, it helped huge!

Yeah I took full advantage of that and had her do a bunch of scans especially in the beginning when I couldn't feel him moving yet...definitely helped put my mind at ease. 
Last pregnancy I felt sick from week 6-9 only in the evening. I'm not looking forward to that. I had a lot of food aversions during the first trimester so I'm currently eating whatever I want right now since I know soon I'll only want cereal and chocolate milk lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Secondnote I called te day after af was due lol. 4+1. They do teaching appts here- and that's scheduled for just before 6 weeks. They want to do my blood work and have all that done for me before i see the Dr at just before 9wks. I couldn't wait so I just called :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Boo44 said:


> Do you take vitamin b6 on top of your usual prenatal vitamins? Does it help nausea?

Yep! I actually take half a b6 pill in the morning and half a b50 complex before bed. A lady I work with said she uses a liquid form of a b complex and it worked almost immediately and she hasn't been nauseous a day since. You're just not supposed to take more than 100mg a day.


----------



## lynnikins

I should go to bed but im busy helping hubby work out harmonies for the Christmas Choir rehersal tomorrow night


----------



## GeralynB

I guess I need to start talking prenatal vitamins...it totally slipped my mind. 
My hips are hurting when I lay down...this happened last time too pretty early on. Guess it's time to break out the pregnancy pillow


----------



## Goodvibes0719

I forgot how miserable it was to get up in the middle of the night all disoriented just to go potty lol. I have no morning sickness yet. Which is unusual. I usually have it by 6 weeks. I did with both of my girls. Maybe that's a sign that this is a boy. The one we are wanting as our last!


----------



## southernbound

Oh gosh all the ms talk is terrifying me. With ds I had it from 5 weeks until after birth, including while in labor so the closer I get to 5 weeks the more nervous I get. I feel good now but it's like a time bomb :p 

On a happy note, scan in the morning! Yaaay!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anyone feel just miserable? I don't mean ms or discomfort but just ready to rip someone's face off? All day I have felt this way and have said to dh and ds that I need to be alone as I am so incredibly ittitabke. I hope tomorrow is a different story.


----------



## lynnikins

Got up this morning and had cramps while walking about :( gonna have to Remeber that I probably shouldn't do some of the physical stuff I normally do


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well *touch wood* I feel much better this morning. I'm wondering if it's because on Sunday I forgot to take my vitamins (b6 especially) that I felt so awful yesterday morning? 

I upped my dose yesterday to the full 100mcg and today I feel better. I don't know if it's just coincidence but I'm willing to try the higher dose for a few days and see.


----------



## lynnikins

It's good you are feeling better Hun


----------



## karlilay

Hello everyone haven't popped in for a while, will catch up with everything tonight. Hope your all well. I'm feeling good, I don't have MS but I do just feel off food. Other than that no other symptoms really.

I'm so jealous of everyone in the US who get early scans... I have my first midwife appt at 8 weeks. Where they will do bloods etc. Just seems to far away!


----------



## lynnikins

karlilay said:


> Hello everyone haven't popped in for a while, will catch up with everything tonight. Hope your all well. I'm feeling good, I don't have MS but I do just feel off food. Other than that no other symptoms really.
> 
> I'm so jealous of everyone in the US who get early scans... I have my first midwife appt at 8 weeks. Where they will do bloods etc. Just seems to far away!

Hey your in Northampton? Im in Wellingborough so not far away. my first appointment is 7+3 on the 29th, I know a Student MW in Northamptonshire she was supposed to come to my last home birth but was away the week DD was born, shes a Yr2 now so you might see her during your pregnancy. 

I get totally jealous of US ladies and early scans too, i've had early scans with ds3 because of bleeding but wouldn't want to go through that to get a scan, I am going to put away some cash though and get an extra scan with this baby privately so we can take the kids


----------



## mommyxofxone

karlilay said:


> Hello everyone haven't popped in for a while, will catch up with everything tonight. Hope your all well. I'm feeling good, I don't have MS but I do just feel off food. Other than that no other symptoms really.
> 
> I'm so jealous of everyone in the US who get early scans... I have my first midwife appt at 8 weeks. Where they will do bloods etc. Just seems to far away!

depends where in the us! my old home they didn't do them til 12 weeks. this one, they do them at 8-9 weeks. but i'd rather do the 12 so i can see an actual baby


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Ugh so I already got randomly hit by my first pregnancy migraine last night :( they always start off with me seeing spots of light and my vision gets all weird so I know it's coming then when it hits it is unlike any migraine I've ever had before. Luckily last night it hit right before bed so I was able to sleep it off as soon as it started but now I'm just super panicked and stressed about how I'm going to deal with these again with a toddler to care for and dh being gone so much. It went away fairly quickly throughout the night but left me with an empty stomach, weak and shaky and dry heaving this morning. Today of all days I have to work a double at work too. I just have no idea what I'm going to do about these. :nope:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Ok, really, 19DPO, i think this is a sticky baby. Emailed midwife and will hopefully get bloods done today. Feeling hopeful! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 0


----------



## joeybrooks

Wow, those are great dark lines!!!!!!!! Mine have been getting only slightly darker. Can anyone see much progression.

First test is dpo, second test is today at 13dpo.
 



Attached Files:







Test 09.10.15.jpg
File size: 14.4 KB
Views: 2









Test 13.10.15.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## GeralynB

joeybrooks said:


> Wow, those are great dark lines!!!!!!!! Mine have been getting only slightly darker. Can anyone see much progression.
> 
> First test is dpo, second test is today at 13dpo.

Definitely see progression.

Today is the day my period was do and no sign. And I got the darkest line yet this morning....even though I told myself I was stepping away from the pee sticks...I can't help myself lol


----------



## cscbeth8421

joeybrooks said:


> Wow, those are great dark lines!!!!!!!! Mine have been getting only slightly darker. Can anyone see much progression.
> 
> First test is dpo, second test is today at 13dpo.

That looks great for 13dpo!


----------



## joo

Looks good joey! X

I lost my last strip from a couple of days ago but did another this morning and panicked as nothing showed up for a minute or so. It ended up darker than the last one was. I really don't know how I am going to get through the next 7 weeks before my scan, I'm just so worried about every little thing :dohh:


----------



## karabear1616

would love to join! our due date is June 15th. kept getting bfn until 15dpo we got our bfp. I really want a girl since we already have a boy but hubby wants a brother for our little man. In the end we want happy and healthy.


----------



## chrissytina

Goodvibes0719 said:


> I forgot how miserable it was to get up in the middle of the night all disoriented just to go potty lol. I have no morning sickness yet. Which is unusual. I usually have it by 6 weeks. I did with both of my girls. Maybe that's a sign that this is a boy. The one we are wanting as our last!

Hi GoodVibes. I can't find your original post where you said what day your due and gender preference. Can you please let me know if you want to be added to the front page. Thanks


----------



## chrissytina

:growlmad: Anyone else like really really irritated and annoyed? I feel like I'm PMSing times 100. My cat, who I adore, is annoying me so much with his meowing I had to lock him away for an hour to get a break from it. Usually the meowing doesn't bother me. Poor kitty.

PS he is Siamese and they just like to meow. There is nothing wrong with him physically so don't worry!


----------



## Boo44

I'm so heading to Boots this evening and buying some vitamin b6. I felt nauseous this morning which is crazy as I'm only 4 weeks and a bit, and in my other two pregnancies it wasn't til 6 weeks :|


----------



## karabear1616

No not annoyed feeling yet but i was like that last time. 

My lower back is killing me in the early mornings and late at night. never had this with my other baby until the very end.


----------



## lynnikins

my back gives me issues every month during that time so its just been nonstop the last few weeks I don't get how I didn't realise it , i thought it was just having been carrying T around so much as shes quite clingy at the moment.


----------



## karabear1616

Thats what I thought too. My ds sees me and wants to be held, and I can't say no, he is too cute. So I am always carrying around 20 extra pounds of toddler.


----------



## cscbeth8421

Had HCG level done. Should have my results in an hr or so. I work in the hospital so im constantly refreshing my chart! lol I have my lab slip for Thursday as well. so now, i just wait... :coffee:


----------



## Boo44

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/0FDEEDDD-C4D3-4218-968F-DCB657C2DC95_zpsjge4n4ei.jpg

Girls I'm having a bit of a test freak out! So the top photo is last Thursday (11dpo) I haven't had any other frers but went and bought one today as I wanted to see progression (you know how it is!). So technically today is something like 16dpo. I think the line is darker but it's so thin! Why is that? Argh I'm such an idiot buying another test it has just made me worry!

My digi progressed to 2-3 and my ics have been getting darker. I think I just need to step away from the tests now


----------



## ReadynWaiting

chrissytina said:


> :growlmad: Anyone else like really really irritated and annoyed? I feel like I'm PMSing times 100. My cat, who I adore, is annoying me so much with his meowing I had to lock him away for an hour to get a break from it. Usually the meowing doesn't bother me. Poor kitty.
> 
> PS he is Siamese and they just like to meow. There is nothing wrong with him physically so don't worry!

I have been a miserable b!+ch for the past 2 days. I have no patience for anyone or anything. I hate this feeling but can't make myself chill out. I felt like ripping dh face off last night and he was being nice lol. I remember feeling this way for weeks with dd. Add in ms and look out people !!!!:growlmad:


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Boo those tests look like they have a different amount of dye in them so you can't compare them really. I think your test line looks darker though. I don't know why we drive ourselves batty poas. I spent over $100 last week on tests!!! How stupid is that? Haha


----------



## joo

Boo, that line is definitely darker, not sure why it would be thinner. :)

Yes, I am really irritable, and it comes out of nowhere. Also having lower back ache, which I am worrying about as that's what I had last time before my bleeding started. It's not something I usually get with af so I am praying it's just because I am older and body is more tired within carrying toddler around. Luckily OH is really chilled about me not cooking dinner or doing much housework, so I can take it easy if I need to.

I'm looking forward to the first scan pictures rolling in!


----------



## karabear1616

I think that is a good line. 

Joo: I am worried about the back aching too but just trying to not think about it too much and relax/ lay down when I can. luckily it isn't very frequent.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I had lower backache in the first couple weeks with dd and with this pg. it's just kind of an achy, yucky feeling. With my mc the pain progressed within hours of starting followed by bleeding. It was also accompanied with cramps that progressed (contractions) quickly. It's so hard not to think every little thing is the beginning of the end.
I had really sore boobs up until 2 days ago and of course panicked. I checked back on my notes with dd and the same thing happened with her. I hate 1st Tri. This is my 4th pg this year and I'm just trying to remain hopeful. 16 days until my scan.


----------



## karabear1616

Ready: That actually makes me feel much better. thank you!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kara we arcdue date buddies :). And def had lower back pain with dd ugh


----------



## karabear1616

maybe this means this is our baby girls:) 

Yay for due date buddies!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm irritable too, I was incredibly moody and emotional at the weekend but I've been able to get a handle on it a bit more this week. 6 weeks today!! 

No back ache here but pain in my hips that makes it very hard to sleep comfortably. Also my toddler has decided to wake up needing the toilet at 3am every night and then take ages to settle. He still wears a pull up at night, I'm quite happy for him to use it if he sleeps through!:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can anyone advise me .. 

I took B6 in my last pregnancy when I was really sick and I remember it working for a bit but I cannot remember where I got it .. OH couldn't find it only multi vitamins with it in.. but these he got said to ask dr before taking if your pregnant.. :shrug:

Atm I'm not struggling as such it seems to come and go I'm fine at night but the morning is awful I'm being sick water/yellow fluid (likly bile) .. :shrug: it hurts my stomach and chest :( not sure if it's normal tbh.. I'm trying to eat bland things like toast/multi grain porridge(its a small amount) and plain pasta but that's all I can manage atm


----------



## mommyxofxone

Morning ladies just wanted to share i FINALLY got my super awesome dark line, 

21 dpo, 5 weeks pregnant.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=903307&amp;d=1444826259


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Beautiful line Momny!
Becyboo I'm in Canada so not much help. I hope u feel better.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Re. B6 I'm taking the 100mg tablets alongside my pregnacare prenatals.


----------



## karabear1616

Awesome line!


----------



## joeybrooks

Girls, having some lower right back pain, like sharp pains on and off. It's not really really sore, but quite uncomfortable. Wondering if it is maybe a kidney infection. Anyone had anything similar?


----------



## lynnikins

beckyboo, if you havent eaten b4 morning sickness strikes then it will be water and stomach bile, and the effort required of the muscles in your chest and abdomen to throw up will caus soreness if you are regularly being sick, try eating small bland things little and often through the day. if you are feeling mal nourished or dehydrated get down to the nearest Early Pregnancy Unit or your GP so they can sort out some anti sickness meds


----------



## lynnikins

I found my Nausea today, DH made Tuna sweetcorn for his jacket potato at lunch and the smell of the Tuna was enough to have me gagging, then i went to morrisons and forgot about the fish counter and walked right past it and the nausea nearly had me puking in the isle


----------



## Boo44

Beccyboo don't try getting them from boots as they didn't have any when I went to get them last night! Apparently Holland & Barrett's sell them. It's supposed to be max 100mg per day. Apparently it's in food etc too so you have to be a bit careful taking them on top of usual prenatals I guess...

As for me, I don't feel pregnant in the slightest. I may regret saying that, but apart from feeling very tired on an evening I feel great. I found out 8 days ago so I'm still only 4 weeks but I feel like I've known FOREVER! It's dragging already!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi guys, can I join? 

I got my BFP today! My cycles are very irregular and I didn't suspect I'd got pregnant this month because I've not felt sick or tired (which I was by this stage with my son) and also because I have really irregular unpredictable cycles. But a few days ago I kept having cramps and sore boobs like I was going to have AF but it just didn't come, bought a test out today and an instant clear BFP in seconds. I'm so happy! 

I think I'm 5 weeks tomorrow. I keep having headaches and the odd dizzy spell but nothing else. By this point with my son I was tired, nauseous with really sore boobs and off so many foods. But that was 4.5 years ago. 

Just waiting for my husband to get home so I can tell him. I wish I'd tested a couple of days ago as that was our 2 year wedding anniversary so I could have put something in the card, nevermind. Even though I'm a 2nd-time mum I feel really nervous and scared like I'm doing it all for the first time again! x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Anybody feel worse after they eat? I feel really hungry but nothing really appeals to me and then I eat and feel pukey and gross. I remember thinking with dd this isn't how I expected ms but it is happening again. I think it was 7-8 wks when I went off everything and felt totally horrible.


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Congrats Tinkerbell!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you! 

I felt like that with my 1st pregnancy Ready. I'd also really fancy something and eat it then feel really put off by it after and wonder why I ever craved it in the first place. 

No sickness at all yet this time round. I so hope it lasts but it's early days!


----------



## Boo44

Hi tinker bell!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

When do you go about making a Dr's appointment? Can you ring straight through to the midwife to arrange your appointment? I remember last time I booked a regular GP appt and they then referred me to the midwife team, but I'm not sure if really you're supposed to just book straight with the midwife? x


----------



## lynnikins

Congrats tinker bell, 
I made my appointment on the phone just told the receptionist I wanted a Midwife appointment and she sorted it for me


----------



## SecondNote

I just called and made my appointment... October 30. I still don't believe I am pregnant even after 6 BFP's. So after the appointment I think it will finally feel real! Unless of course I get more symptoms before then lol.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't think I was given an appointment with the midwife until 8 weeks last time round, I'll probably phone the surgery tomorrow :)


----------



## GeralynB

I've felt good the last few days which is good because my son's first birthday party is Saturday and I've got a lot to do. We have 60 people coming to our house &#128513; I'm enjoying this feeling good while it lasts since I'm only 4 weeks today and didn't really have any real symptoms last time until 6ish weeks.


----------



## lynnikins

Yeah enjoy the feeling ok while it lasts. 60 people oh my thats alot i've had about 30 at my house at once and that was tough going


----------



## Boo44

I keep wondering if I could be one of those fantastically lucky people who don't get any sickness....but I don't fancy my chances if my last pregnancies are anything to go by!

I had a very vivid dream last night, that I went in at 36 weeks and had a baby girl and called her Ivy. I've obviously been thinking a lot about gender and babies! Woke up after it and couldn't sleep for ages thinking about it!


----------



## GeralynB

lynnikins said:


> Yeah enjoy the feeling ok while it lasts. 60 people oh my thats alot i've had about 30 at my house at once and that was tough going

We rented a tent and furniture so it'll be in our yard


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have no gender instinct, last time round I just knew he was a boy the minute I tested. I think we'll be team yellow this time :)


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh the evening time nausea has set in ...this is way earlier than last time &#128553;


----------



## candicelayla

chrissytina said:


> I didn't see a June 2016 group yet. Please let me know your due dates and I'll add you below :flower:
> 
> Due Dates
> 
> *June 2*
> chrissytina - :pink:
> DobbyForever - :blue:
> 
> *June 3*
> Becyboo__x - :yellow:
> 
> *June 4*
> ReadynWaiting- :yellow:
> opretriezz - :blue:
> MiraclesHappn - :yellow:
> 
> *June 6*
> AngelOfTroy - :yellow:
> karlilay- :yellow:
> 
> *June 7 *
> babybaba- :yellow:
> 
> *June 10*
> 19yrOldGirl-:blue:
> 
> *June 12*
> minties - :pink:
> 
> *June 13*
> ashleyg - :blue:
> boosted88253 -:blue:
> lynnikins - :yellow:
> 
> *June 14*
> joo - :yellow:
> 
> *June 15*
> mommyxofxone - :pink:
> cscbeth8421 - :yellow:
> karabear1616 - :pink:
> 
> *June 16*
> Southernbound-:pink:
> medic76097 - :yellow:
> 
> *June 19*
> Boo44 - :yellow:
> SecondNote - :yellow:
> 
> *June 22*
> GeralynB - :yellow:
> joeybrooks - :yellow:

I found out I'm due June 8, 2016. Dont know the gender yet. This is my first pregnancy at 14.


----------



## lynnikins

So anyone brave enough to share their age, I'm 29 will be 30 when bubs arrives


----------



## southernbound

I'm 23. I'll be 24 when baby comes :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm 22 and will be 23 when baby comes :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

candicelayla said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> I didn't see a June 2016 group yet. Please let me know your due dates and I'll add you below :flower:
> 
> Due Dates
> 
> *June 2*
> chrissytina - :pink:
> DobbyForever - :blue:
> 
> *June 3*
> Becyboo__x - :yellow:
> 
> *June 4*
> ReadynWaiting- :yellow:
> opretriezz - :blue:
> MiraclesHappn - :yellow:
> 
> *June 6*
> AngelOfTroy - :yellow:
> karlilay- :yellow:
> 
> *June 7 *
> babybaba- :yellow:
> 
> *June 10*
> 19yrOldGirl-:blue:
> 
> *June 12*
> minties - :pink:
> 
> *June 13*
> ashleyg - :blue:
> boosted88253 -:blue:
> lynnikins - :yellow:
> 
> *June 14*
> joo - :yellow:
> 
> *June 15*
> mommyxofxone - :pink:
> cscbeth8421 - :yellow:
> karabear1616 - :pink:
> 
> *June 16*
> Southernbound-:pink:
> medic76097 - :yellow:
> 
> *June 19*
> Boo44 - :yellow:
> SecondNote - :yellow:
> 
> *June 22*
> GeralynB - :yellow:
> joeybrooks - :yellow:
> 
> I found out I'm due June 8, 2016. Dont know the gender yet. This is my first pregnancy at 14.Click to expand...

Welcome hun :hugs: I'm due 2 days before you on the 6th and am feeling quite sick now, how are you feeling so far? The genders by peoples names show if they have a preference, but personally I'm team :yellow: I don't have a preference and I won't be finding out the sex until the birth. Some people find out at the 20 week scan and others can find out even earlier now from a blood test around 13 weeks I think? 

I hope you find lots of support from this forum as I always have. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm 28 will be just 29 when baby is born.


----------



## joo

I am 28, will be almost 29 when baby is here. I was 25 when I had DD.

Keep getting disheartened that I'm not feeling pregnant, as that's I knew last time that something was wrong. Then keep having remind myself that with DD I didn't get any symptoms until 6 weeks. I'm only about 5 weeks. Patience, patience, patience!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Told DH yesterday.. he got in from work and was really happy as he's been offered a bit of a promotion as the person in the job above is leaving. So I just said 'well we're going to need the extra money now' and he replied 'why?' Then I said 'for June' thinking it would click with him but he just looked confused and said ' why June???' And I said 'for our baby!' Then his face was such a mix of shock and happiness and he was like 'you're pregnant?!' and pretty much lifted me up for a hug. It was nice :) 


Joo I'm five weeks and no symptoms yet, other than the odd headache and dizzy spell. I'm crossing my fingers it stays this way because I feel great and don't miss the nausea and fatigue of last time!


----------



## joeybrooks

I am 34 now, as is DH, and we will both be 35 when baby is born. 

I was 31 when my son was born and we werent sure if we'd have another after the terrible labour and problems I had, but we decided to give it a shot before we got older. Praying that this bean sticks as we arent getting younger!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Joey I had a horrible delivery with my ds.. forceps in theatre due to foetal distress. It really traumatised me and made me wonder if I could do it again. I'm really hoping for a different experience this time. X


----------



## joeybrooks

Tinkerbelle, I feel for you. I developed pre eclampsia at 36 weeks and was admitted and induced 5 days later. The labour felt very chaotic to me, I was close to having a seizure and had to have a Dr come and administer Magnesium Sulphate, which was a horrible experience, I then was forced to have an epidural to lower my blood pressure and I had to have forceps and stitches.

Afterwards I contracted an infection somewhere and was on a 5 day course of IV antibiotics and had to have a blood transfusion, and to top it all off, I was so wanting to breastfeed, and under those circumstances, despite my best efforts, it just wouldnt work.

I beat myseful up so bad over it all, but after a few counselling sessions and a debrief at the hospital I have finally come to terms with it. I know it might not be like that again and I don't want that fear to stop me from having another child.

Now that I'm pregnant I thought the panic might have set in, but it hasnt and I'm hoping that it wont.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you had to go through all that. I'm glad you've managed to come to terms with it. :hugs: 

No panic here either, although I think I would have felt different if I was pregnant again a couple of years ago. I think I just got to the point where our desire for another child has outweighed fears over the birth, especially my hope for my ds to have a sibling :)


----------



## ReadynWaiting

I guess I'm the old one in here. I'm 37 and will be 38 when I give birth. 
Sorry to the ladies that have had bad experiences during birth. With dd I had a homebirth and loved it. Ds was a hospital birth and I hated being told to lie down and out of control of what I wanted to.


----------



## joeybrooks

Tinkerbelle, that is exactly how I felt. I just wanted another more than I was afraid of the birth, but like you, I dont think I could have said that a few years ago.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm 36 and will turn 37 a month after this little one gets here. I was 35 when I had my son. DH and I have know each other since we were 19 and got married at 29. We wanted to wait on kids and travel, buy a house etc


----------



## joeybrooks

Geralyn, we were very similar. OH and I have been together since we were 17 and got married when we were 33 lol!!! We travelled, bought a house and enjoyed it being just the two of us and then BAM, we wanted a child!!


----------



## chrissytina

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Sorry you had to go through all that. I'm glad you've managed to come to terms with it. :hugs:
> 
> No panic here either, although I think I would have felt different if I was pregnant again a couple of years ago. I think I just got to the point where our desire for another child has outweighed fears over the birth, especially my hope for my ds to have a sibling :)

Hi Tinkerbelle! What is your EDD?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think it's the 17th :) x


----------



## SecondNote

I am 28, will be 29 when baby is born.


----------



## Boo44

I'm 33 and OH is 35

I had two emergency c sections both at fully dilated 10cm :(

I was desperate for a VBAC with my second and laboured very quickly but ended up with a crash emergency under general anaesthetic so about as far away from a VBAC as you can be...

This time all being well as much as it pains me I think I will have to go for an elective c section as OH won't let me try that again he was more traumatised than I was!


----------



## chrissytina

I'm 31 and will be 31 when I deliver. This is my first child


----------



## GeralynB

joeybrooks said:


> Geralyn, we were very similar. OH and I have been together since we were 17 and got married when we were 33 lol!!! We travelled, bought a house and enjoyed it being just the two of us and then BAM, we wanted a child!!

And that's why we're due date buddies lol


----------



## candicelayla

candicelayla said:


> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> I found out I'm due June 8, 2016. Dont know the gender yet. This is my first pregnancy at 14.
> 
> Welcome hun :hugs: I'm due 2 days before you on the 6th and am feeling quite sick now, how are you feeling so far? The genders by peoples names show if they have a preference, but personally I'm team :yellow: I don't have a preference and I won't be finding out the sex until the birth. Some people find out at the 20 week scan and others can find out even earlier now from a blood test around 13 weeks I think?
> 
> I hope you find lots of support from this forum as I always have. XxClick to expand...

Thank you for welcoming me. I am finding a lot of support on here. I'm still scared but I'm not as scared as I was about being pregnant. 

As far as how I feel. I'm like you and still very sick. I can handle the sore breasts, the frequent urination, the headaches, the fatigue and even the constipation. But its the nausea and the heartburn thats killing me. It makes me wonder whats going on inside me. Im hoping the morning sickness passes because missing school is killing me and my first sonogram and baby appointment is next Wednesday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

We're both thirty and will still be thirty when I deliver. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

lynnikins said:


> So anyone brave enough to share their age, I'm 29 will be 30 when bubs arrives

I'm 23 .. 24 in less then 2 months though so be 24 when 2nd is here :)
OH is 25 but 26 next month :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

candicelayla said:


> candicelayla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chrissytina said:
> 
> 
> I found out I'm due June 8, 2016. Dont know the gender yet. This is my first pregnancy at 14.
> 
> Welcome hun :hugs: I'm due 2 days before you on the 6th and am feeling quite sick now, how are you feeling so far? The genders by peoples names show if they have a preference, but personally I'm team :yellow: I don't have a preference and I won't be finding out the sex until the birth. Some people find out at the 20 week scan and others can find out even earlier now from a blood test around 13 weeks I think?
> 
> I hope you find lots of support from this forum as I always have. XxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you for welcoming me. I am finding a lot of support on here. I'm still scared but I'm not as scared as I was about being pregnant.
> 
> As far as how I feel. I'm like you and still very sick. I can handle the sore breasts, the frequent urination, the headaches, the fatigue and even the constipation. But its the nausea and the heartburn thats killing me. It makes me wonder whats going on inside me. Im hoping the morning sickness passes because missing school is killing me and my first sonogram and baby appointment is next Wednesday.Click to expand...

Usually the nausea eases by 12ish weeks. It's good that you get an early sonogram, I have to wait until 12 weeks for that too.


----------



## lynnikins

I got cornered by some friends during a coffee meet up this morning and I got asked point blank if I'm pregnant again and since I really try not to lie to people I had to tell so four of my friends know


----------



## tinkerbelle93

lynnikins said:


> I got cornered by some friends during a coffee meet up this morning and I got asked point blank if I'm pregnant again and since I really try not to lie to people I had to tell so four of my friends know

How did they guess? I met some friends for lunch today and it was so hard not to say anything, I would probably have liked it if they'd asked outright because then it would have given me no choice x


----------



## lynnikins

this group of friends have been asking for months because i have 5 children age 7 and under they have been asking since T was about 2 months old when the next one is due and because i skipped my normal double shot latte for a herbal tea instead they didn't buy my excuse about trying to limit caffenne because of DD's sleeping habits of late,


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ah bet it feels nice to get it out. I keep thinking it would be nice to do a Xmas announcement to family but I'll already be 15 weeks by then x


----------



## Boo44

I've just done another FRER because the last one had that odd thin line and I have zero symptoms not even sore boobs...

Anyway this is the result I was thinking I would get on the last one

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/A5ED3B0F-FCC9-4993-B414-62F3DDBB0C82_zps3956m0yn.jpg

No more pregnancy tests for me!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lovely clear line x


----------



## AngelofTroy

My 3 year old has decided he doesn't nap anymore and last night stayed up until THREE IN THE MORNING and Hubby's alarm woke us all at 5.30am. Just in time for 6 week nausea, MS and exhaustion to kick in... Oh and did I mentioned I work nights twice a week?!! Yeah. I'm floored. My wonderful mum is playing with the inexhaustible terror while I lie down. :'(


----------



## chrissytina

Hi ladies. I just found out that I'm miscarrying. Been having cramping and passing blood clots. Went to the doctor and they did an ultrasound and said it's an inevitable miscarriage. 

I am upset obviously but not like really, really upset. The doctor said that it's almost positively due to chromosomal abnormalities and the fetus would not have survived anyway. Honestly I'm more upset about having to go through the process of TTC again. That was stressful and took 5 months before I got my BFP. So I'm not looking forward to all that: the ovulation tests, the BD even if we don't feel like it, the TWW... and then when it does happen just having to wait and worry if I will miscarry again. :nope:

Anyway I am the owner of this thread. How does that work? Obviously I don't want to moderate it anymore. Can someone take it over for me or maybe you'll have to start a new thread...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh Chrissytina I'm really sorry, massive hugs :hugs: Your doctor is right, early miscarriage is your body recognising something is not right so nothing could have been done to change it. I really hope TTC again is nice and quick when you get back to it. Xxx


----------



## joeybrooks

So very very sorry to hear that. Big massive hugs xx


----------



## Boo44

Oh chrissytina I'm so sorry :( I really hope it's all over quickly for you and that you conceive really fast when you do decide to TTC again x


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Chrissytina I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry for your loss Chrissytina :( 
:hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

:nope::hugs: Sorry for your loss hun,


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Does anyone know how to take over the thread (if it's even possible)?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so sorry Chrissy :(


----------



## joo

I'm so sorry Chrissytina :hugs: such sad news. 

A lady on another thread I am on started a group but sadly the pregnancy ended and understandably she did not want to continue on the thread. The other ladies had to start a new thread. I am not sure if there is any other way around, unless you unsubscribe and whoever takes over just uses their own first post as updates?

Rest up and take care, I hope you get your rainbow baby soon xxx


----------



## GeralynB

So sorry for your loss 

There is a way to have someone else take over the thread. I think maybe an admin has to do it. I will take it over if you want


----------



## chrissytina

Thanks ladies I think it's started to sink in and I'm really, really sad now :cry:

I did post in the technical support about transferring thread ownership. Hopefully they will be able to do that for us.


----------



## southernbound

Chrissytina I'm so so very sorry for your loss :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

chrissytina said:


> Thanks ladies I think it's started to sink in and I'm really, really sad now :cry:
> 
> I did post in the technical support about transferring thread ownership. Hopefully they will be able to do that for us.

:hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh Chrissy :hugs:


----------



## SecondNote

I am so sorry Chrissy.


----------



## chrissytina

joo said:


> I'm so sorry Chrissytina :hugs: such sad news.
> 
> A lady on another thread I am on started a group but sadly the pregnancy ended and understandably she did not want to continue on the thread. The other ladies had to start a new thread. I am not sure if there is any other way around, unless you unsubscribe and whoever takes over just uses their own first post as updates?
> 
> Rest up and take care, I hope you get your rainbow baby soon xxx

Joo I see your in your signature the angel. did you lose this one dear?


----------



## joo

No i had a missed mc in august at 10 weeks. i thought i was fine at first but then got so sad and emotional when it was all over, so i get what you are going through. Just take one day at a time, don't put any pressure on yourself to get back to normal straight away and just focus on feeling better, that's what got me through xx


----------



## ashleyg

Chrissy I am so so sorry.


----------



## chrissytina

joo said:


> No i had a missed mc in august at 10 weeks. i thought i was fine at first but then got so sad and emotional when it was all over, so i get what you are going through. Just take one day at a time, don't put any pressure on yourself to get back to normal straight away and just focus on feeling better, that's what got me through xx

Oh I see you are not from the U.S.A, :dohh: I'm from Chicago. In the U.S.A. 10/08/15 means October 8, 2015 so I thought you lost your little one in October. But I realize now in other parts of the world you put day/month/year not month/day/year. Very happy you didn't MC! Best wishes to you and all the other ladies here :flower:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Becyboo__x said:


> lynnikins said:
> 
> 
> So anyone brave enough to share their age, I'm 29 will be 30 when bubs arrives
> 
> I'm 23 .. 24 in less then 2 months though so be 24 when 2nd is here :)
> OH is 25 but 26 next month :)Click to expand...

I am also 23 but will be 24 this week. We are due with our second as well. Oh and dh is 25 too :haha: and I think I'm only 3 days behind you! So many similarities!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I always double take too Chrissy! Confusing. Anymore news about our June jewels group ? Hope someone can take it over


----------



## ReadynWaiting

Ladies I'm having some brown spotting which is making me freak out. I bled twice with my son so I know it happens but it's not settling me at all. 
I called my mw and she is going to bump my scan up to tomorrow.


----------



## GeralynB

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies I'm having some brown spotting which is making me freak out. I bled twice with my son so I know it happens but it's not settling me at all.
> I called my mw and she is going to bump my scan up to tomorrow.

Hope everything is okay 

I messaged an admin to see if I could take it over but haven't heard back


----------



## MiraclesHappn

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies I'm having some brown spotting which is making me freak out. I bled twice with my son so I know it happens but it's not settling me at all.
> I called my mw and she is going to bump my scan up to tomorrow.

 I'm pretty sure if you have it with one pregnancy you are more likely to have it with any following pregnancies. Try to not stress it! Best of luck with your ultrasound tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

MiraclesHappn said:


> ReadynWaiting said:
> 
> 
> Ladies I'm having some brown spotting which is making me freak out. I bled twice with my son so I know it happens but it's not settling me at all.
> I called my mw and she is going to bump my scan up to tomorrow.
> 
> I'm pretty sure if you have it with one pregnancy you are more likely to have it with any following pregnancies. Try to not stress it! Best of luck with your ultrasound tomorrow! Let us know how it goes!!Click to expand...

I know you are probably right. I just want this baby so much. This year has been really hard with 3 losses already. I'm not sure how I can deal with another.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: big hugs readynwaiting, hope everything is okay. Bleeding can be normal on early pregnancy but I get how worrying it must be. X


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, can i join you? Just got a bfp and would be 4 weeks today, due 27th June. Sorry to hear about your loss, op, hope you're taking it gently :hugs:

Readynwaiting, i had a lot of spotting with my first, to the point where I thought i was having periods. Try not to worry, it's pretty common x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome and congratulations :flower: x


----------



## lynnikins

welcome wishyouwerehere


----------



## mommyxofxone

ReadynWaiting said:


> Ladies I'm having some brown spotting which is making me freak out. I bled twice with my son so I know it happens but it's not settling me at all.
> I called my mw and she is going to bump my scan up to tomorrow.

aw hun try to be brave, i know it's hard. :hugs: thinking of you, and hope your scan goes well!!!



wishuwerehere said:


> Hi everyone, can i join you? Just got a bfp and would be 4 weeks today, due 27th June. Sorry to hear about your loss, op, hope you're taking it gently :hugs:
> 
> Readynwaiting, i had a lot of spotting with my first, to the point where I thought i was having periods. Try not to worry, it's pretty common x


:wave: hi hun welcome


----------



## iakyri

Hey there guys! I'm expecting my first little one, who's EDD is June 5th!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

What do I do about booking a 1st appointment? Do I ring my gp surgery and just ask if I can have a booking in appointment with the midwife and tell them on the phone how many weeks I am so they can book accordingly? 

I remember just making a GP appointment first last time and the dr did go through dates with me to work out how many weeks I was and advised me on folic acid ect before telling me to book a midwife appt at reception on the way out. I know all that stuff this time round though so surely can just say on the phone and get my booking in midwife appt that way?


----------



## joo

I did it online, i just googled midwife self referral in [your city]. first pregnancy i did itthrough the gp .


----------



## joeybrooks

Tinkerbelle I had thought I'd just do that too, but I called the GP the other day to see if they needed to see me or if I just went ahead and booked a MW appointment but she said that I needed to see the Dr for a booking in appointment.


----------



## mommyxofxone

over in the us you just call the mw office or obgyn and make an appt with them. i just called and made the appt with them.


----------



## mommyxofxone

iakyri said:


> Hey there guys! I'm expecting my first little one, who's EDD is June 5th!

:wave: welcome hun!!!!:flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks guys, I think I will just ring and ask the reception staff. Would rather avoid a pointless appointment as I seem so busy atm and its a long walk and consumes a lot of time.x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ayakri- welcome and congratulations :flower: x


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Thanks guys, I think I will just ring and ask the reception staff. Would rather avoid a pointless appointment as I seem so busy atm and its a long walk and consumes a lot of time.x

I rang the reception and asked them and they told me I can make an appointment from 5 weeks but my doctor told me everywhere is different some places just make a midwife appointment and no doctors appointment so you go in at a later date more 8-10 .. think as soon as you get booked in and noted down its all there


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'd just call the surgery, i'm not going through my gp this time. You might get a letter through with your first appointment


----------



## wishuwerehere

And thanks for the welcome everyone!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had a GP appointment already booked the morning of my bfp... Because I was asking about fertility after 6 cycles of no luck!!


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome new ladies! I added you to the front page.


----------



## GeralynB

Ladies I'm thinking of changing the front page to either all yellow storks or maybe a hoping for and It's a girl/boy column so we don't get confused when actual genders start being announced. Thoughts?


----------



## mommyxofxone

I think all yellow is the best and easiest until we know what were all having then you can change them when genders start rolling in!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks for the advice ladies, just going to ring and see what they say :) I always get so nervous about the appointments! 

Geralyn- I think all yellow would be easiest! 

Who's staying team yellow and who's finding out? We're 100% on staying team yellow this time so we can have a different experience than last time when we found out.


----------



## SecondNote

I agree with all yellow until we start finding out boy/girl. :)


----------



## GeralynB

Ok, thanks ladies. I was thinking yellow was easiest too.

I plan on finding out. I'm too much of a planner lol. I'll have my sister do a sono around 15 weeks to find out. Then we'll probably announce the gender at Christmas


----------



## lynnikins

I phoned the surgery and asked the receptionist to book me with the mw she asked how many weeks I was and did we plan to go ahead with the pregnancy and booked me in first appointment 7+3 on the 29th


----------



## karlilay

So exciting how fast it seems to be going. I will defo be finding out, I can't wait! :)


----------



## joo

I will be finding out if i can. we found out with my DD but I still managed to convince myself it was a boy. We didn't tell anyone we knew though, pretended we didn't find out. will probs do the same this time x


----------



## wishuwerehere

I did find it a bit confusing when i found the group, like 'how does everyone already know the gender??' Then i figured it out :haha: i think your idea is a good one


----------



## Boo44

I'm thinking we might find out this time and keep it a secret. But I really don't know because we've always been team yellow so this would be a big change for us! I'm sure I'm having a boy but that's only because boys is all I know!

My boobs are killing me the past 2 days, they haven't been sore until now! I have nights on wed/thurs so I'm just hoping any other symptoms hold off at least until after then...


----------



## lynnikins

im looking forward to the surprise of not knowing this time though it would be easier for planning so i don't have to keep boy and girl clothes out when DH is moaning about kids clothes already lol


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone know how to make a June signature for our group?


----------



## mommyxofxone

No but I hope someone can do it!


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is well! 
I have my 6 week scan tomorrow to check for a heartbeat. Positive thoughts and prayers are appreciated because I am so beyond nervous!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

ashleyg said:


> Hi ladies! I hope everyone is well!
> I have my 6 week scan tomorrow to check for a heartbeat. Positive thoughts and prayers are appreciated because I am so beyond nervous!!

Exciting! Thinking positive thoughts for you Ashley, I can't wait to see a picture!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck with your scan ashleyg!

I'm not sure if we'll find out the gender, we didn't last time and i know my husband doesn't want to, but part of me would like to this time around!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck at the scan ashleyg, how exciting :) x


----------



## karlilay

Good luck at your scan Ashley! Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Can I join please? I got my bfp today and I'm so terrified, I just want to go to sleep and wake up 12 weeks!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi vanilla, welcome and congratulations :flower: x


----------



## GeralynB

vaniilla said:


> Can I join please? I got my bfp today and I'm so terrified, I just want to go to sleep and wake up 12 weeks!

Welcome! What's your due date so I can add you to the front page


----------



## vaniilla

GeralynB said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Can I join please? I got my bfp today and I'm so terrified, I just want to go to sleep and wake up 12 weeks!
> 
> Welcome! What's your due date so I can add you to the front pageClick to expand...


25th of June based on periods. :flower:

I hope your scan goes well ashleyg :hugs:


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies! Had bloods done last week at 5 weeks. On tuesday they were 736, and on thursday they were 1666. Things are going well. Still holding my breath since ive had 2 MC's. Ultrasound scheduled for 10/30 at 10:30am. :) So next friday. Viability scan. Fingers crossed everything goes well! 

Good Luck Ashley at your scan today! Post a pic if you can!


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck ashley keep us posted!!!


----------



## vaniilla

cscbeth8421 said:


> Hey ladies! Had bloods done last week at 5 weeks. On tuesday they were 736, and on thursday they were 1666. Things are going well. Still holding my breath since ive had 2 MC's. Ultrasound scheduled for 10/30 at 10:30am. :) So next friday. Viability scan. Fingers crossed everything goes well!
> 
> Good Luck Ashley at your scan today! Post a pic if you can!

Those numbers look really good! I hope your viability scan goes well :flower:


is anyone else getting week envy on the pregnancy board? I remember getting it with lo too :haha: every week wishing I was a week ahead!


----------



## joeybrooks

haha I remember reading about week envy when I was pregnant with my son. I'm not getting week envy as such, i just wish someone could tell me that all would be ok so that I could actually relax and enjoy it. 

Providing all goes well, this is likely to be my last pregnancy, so I want to savour every moment of it (lol, I might not be saying this in a few weeks when more symptoms kick in). I have my booking appointment with my GP on 30 October so might feel a little more real after that.

I'm holding off telling my family just yet, I want to keep it as my secret for just a while longer so I think the fact that really only me and my husband (and one close friend) knows, it doesnt really feel real or something!!!


----------



## joo

Good luck ashleyg!

Welcome vaniilla. i get week envy but i think it's down to me having had a loss, i think "i should have been that now" or "I should have been having my scan this week" etc. I didn't have it with my first.

.I had a bit of nausea on Saturday, but nothing since. i can't help having a bad feeling, every time i go to the toilet i'm expecting to see spotting. I've told my LG I can't carry her any more funny, gosh she's getting heavy!


----------



## vaniilla

This will probably be our last too - I just want to get to a stage where the chance of another miscarriage is low. I don't think I'll be able to bring myself to contact the GP surgery until after 6 weeks. :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

I totally get week envy lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have week envy! My best friend is 6 weeks ahead of me and I'm so jealous that she's seen her baby already! I'm so happy we are pregnant together though, we were TTC together and she thought she'd have loads if problems as she has pcos and other issues, whereas I got pregnant with my son by accident... Well she conceived straight off the pill and it took me 6 cycles!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have week envy, it seems to be going really slowly! Only 5 days since I found out. Then again I know for a fact in a few months I'll be commenting on how it's flown :haha: I love it being our secret as well, I hate all the attention you get when you announce, I love my privacy lol. 

I'm not sure if this will be our last. I'm glad the age gap isn't too huge as that will make me feel better if we do just stick with 2. I'm definitely keeping an open mind about a third at some point in the future.


----------



## karlilay

Can I ask if anyone suffers anxiety? I really suffer with anxiety around anything health wise or any variations of normal for me. I am absolutley petrified of giving birth again, like I can't even get excited about being pregnant because everytime I feel excitement, within a split second I feel anxiety rise up and realise I have to give birth.

I am also insanely terrified I will get depression, either during or after birth. I think of all these stupid what if scenarios, like what if I dnt love my kids anymore, what if I want to kill myself, what if I feel like I can't cope and have a mental breakdown...

It's so overwhelming at times. :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

karlilay said:


> Can I ask if anyone suffers anxiety? I really suffer with anxiety around anything health wise or any variations of normal for me. I am absolutley petrified of giving birth again, like I can't even get excited about being pregnant because everytime I feel excitement, within a split second I feel anxiety rise up and realise I have to give birth.
> 
> I am also insanely terrified I will get depression, either during or after birth. I think of all these stupid what if scenarios, like what if I dnt love my kids anymore, what if I want to kill myself, what if I feel like I can't cope and have a mental breakdown...
> 
> It's so overwhelming at times. :(

:hugs: :hugs: I have anxiety, and had anxiety and depression in my previous pregnancy. I had CBT last time, I'd been on a waiting list since before I found out but it was helpful. It's not birth that scares me but I'm very scared of hyperemesis, as last time was horrible. I'm also scared of my relationship breaking down, we really struggled and fought during pregnancy and the newborn days and I felt so unsupported. But after counselling we've been great, we got married and he's a fantastic dad. But I'm still scared.


----------



## joeybrooks

Re the anxiety, yes, I suffer badly from anxiety. I had a very traumatic labour with my son and before even thinking about TTC#2 I started an 8 week counselling programme and I am also attending a mindfulness class.

i have to say that it has been a massive help to me. My anxiety is no where near what it was and the intrusive and negative thoughts that plagued me in the past (re the labour etc) have really been tamed by the mindfulness.


----------



## Boo44

Hope you have a good scan Ashleyg!

I already feel like it's dragging, I found out at 9dpo which I now think is just too early to find out - I've known for a full fortnight yet I'm not even 6 weeks yet and I don't even have symptoms! 
:dohh:

I haven't rung a dr or midwife yet either. Think I might book with the midwife around 8 weeks


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have been sent a group appointment? For Friday when I'll be 7+2. I didn't have one last time, does anyone know what it's about? Then my booking appointment is a week tomorrow at exactly 8 weeks.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Kar I have bad anxiety as well. Did you have a traumatic first birth Hun?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Karlilay- I suffer anxiety so can totally relate, I had a traumatic birth last time and feel worried about doing it again. At one point before ttc I even thought I'd want to opt for a planned section then face the unknown. After I had my son I also suffered with uncontrollable OCD which made life so miserable but I now have it under control thanks to a lot of CBT. I'd mention to your gp or midwife about your anxieties and fears of birth as honestly as possible, there's support you can get. And sounds like a lot of us have been there so don't hesitate to talk whenever you want :hugs: x


----------



## SecondNote

Last pregnancy I had bad week envy... this time not so much, at least not yet. It's so weird this time. Having my 18 month old seems to keep me so distracted from the fact that I am pregnant. Last time I thought about my pregnancy 24/7 and this time I keep almost forgetting! lol I do want to enjoy every minute this time because I also think this will be my last. I have always wanted 2 kids.


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou so much everyone. Just hearing that I'm not the only one with anxieties images me feel 100% better. That's why I haven't posted so much in here because I don't feel too much of a bond yet because of the anxiety.

I didnt have a bad birth, I got to the hospital both times at 10cm, and pushed and had them with no pain relief, but I just hate the feeling of pushing, with Zach I was trying to push him back in :haha:
Both time were just so different to how I expected, I really wanted and epidural both times, and there just wasn't time. When Madi was born, I resented her for the pain. I couldn't beleive how much it hurt and it traumatised me I think. I wasn't so bad with Zach but I had SPD and I wanted to labour standing up because it was literally the only position my hips felt like they weren't crunching, but I was told I couldn't, and I was made to get on the bed, which I hated and I screamed all the way though.

I would take a section in a split second if they asked me. I see my midwife 3rd Nob for the first time, I'll be sure to tell her. I used to have councilling for my anxiety, so I might just asked to be referred back to him.


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> I have been sent a group appointment? For Friday when I'll be 7+2. I didn't have one last time, does anyone know what it's about? Then my booking appointment is a week tomorrow at exactly 8 weeks.

Sounds like a 'preparing for pregnancy' or 'early bird' meeting - basically where they sit you all down and go through the risks of things like drinking and smoking in pregnancy and which foods to avoid etc. They don't usually make people do it when they've had a baby before!

I opted out of that one with freddie


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> Thankyou so much everyone. Just hearing that I'm not the only one with anxieties images me feel 100% better. That's why I haven't posted so much in here because I don't feel too much of a bond yet because of the anxiety.
> 
> I didnt have a bad birth, I got to the hospital both times at 10cm, and pushed and had them with no pain relief, but I just hate the feeling of pushing, with Zach I was trying to push him back in :haha:
> Both time were just so different to how I expected, I really wanted and epidural both times, and there just wasn't time. When Madi was born, I resented her for the pain. I couldn't beleive how much it hurt and it traumatised me I think. I wasn't so bad with Zach but I had SPD and I wanted to labour standing up because it was literally the only position my hips felt like they weren't crunching, but I was told I couldn't, and I was made to get on the bed, which I hated and I screamed all the way though.
> 
> I would take a section in a split second if they asked me. I see my midwife 3rd Nob for the first time, I'll be sure to tell her. I used to have councilling for my anxiety, so I might just asked to be referred back to him.

Aw karlilay sounds traumatic Hun sometimes quick deliveries can be just as traumatising as long drawn out ones. All I would say is perhaps ask for some counselling or CBT with a midwife counsellor or birthing team. You may find they give you great coping strategies that will help you enjoy (!) a natural birth. 

I've had two sections and I would say please avoid one if you can - it may be more 'controlled' but it also really hurts and i found it so hard afterwards with the recovery and the babies. You might find that bit makes your anxiety/mood worse


----------



## tinkerbelle93

karlilay said:


> Thankyou so much everyone. Just hearing that I'm not the only one with anxieties images me feel 100% better. That's why I haven't posted so much in here because I don't feel too much of a bond yet because of the anxiety.
> 
> I didnt have a bad birth, I got to the hospital both times at 10cm, and pushed and had them with no pain relief, but I just hate the feeling of pushing, with Zach I was trying to push him back in :haha:
> Both time were just so different to how I expected, I really wanted and epidural both times, and there just wasn't time. When Madi was born, I resented her for the pain. I couldn't beleive how much it hurt and it traumatised me I think. I wasn't so bad with Zach but I had SPD and I wanted to labour standing up because it was literally the only position my hips felt like they weren't crunching, but I was told I couldn't, and I was made to get on the bed, which I hated and I screamed all the way though.
> 
> I would take a section in a split second if they asked me. I see my midwife 3rd Nob for the first time, I'll be sure to tell her. I used to have councilling for my anxiety, so I might just asked to be referred back to him.

I spoke to a midwife a while ago and she said it would be very likely at my hospital to be offered a section on the grounds of trauma from last time, however I've since decided against this. How come you didn't get to hospital until so late? Maybe if you explained to your midwife they could try and ensure you will be admitted in early Labour and have an epidural? Xx


----------



## karlilay

That's exactly what I want to happen, if I could somehow put that in place, with an early labour, epidural I wouldn't worry! With Madi I just waited until my contractions are close together, and we live half hour from the hospital. With Zach I was terrified so I went in the night as soon as i got first contractions. I went in and cried and told the, I wanted an epidural and they said I was only 3cm dilated and to go home. 

I don't really want to go down top he c section route but i feel like I need more control of everything.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi ladies, mind if I jump in? 

I'm Jac :flower: I'm 4+2 I think. Due around the 26th of June. 

This is my fourth pregnancy. My first was my son, Xander, he's almost 4 now and since him I've had two mmcs. 

I'm amazed to be here so soon. Out average time to get pregnant was around 2 years, but we started a drug trial to hopefully prevent another mc and only started ttc this cycle! These must be super pills :haha: Hopefully this will be our rainbow!


----------



## ReadynWaiting

So my spotting turned out to be not so good. I went for my scan yesterday to find out yet another mc was happening. Time to start testing to see what the problem is and give my body a break to recover. 
Good luck to all of you lovely ladies and I hope the best for all of you and your lo's.


----------



## vaniilla

ReadynWaiting said:


> So my spotting turned out to be not so good. I went for my scan yesterday to find out yet another mc was happening. Time to start testing to see what the problem is and give my body a break to recover.
> Good luck to all of you lovely ladies and I hope the best for all of you and your lo's.

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs: I wish you all the luck for the future :hugs:


----------



## karlilay

Sorry to hear that... Sending hugs.


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie Welcome to the group :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lil_Pixie said:


> Hi ladies, mind if I jump in?
> 
> I'm Jac :flower: I'm 4+2 I think. Due around the 26th of June.
> 
> This is my fourth pregnancy. My first was my son, Xander, he's almost 4 now and since him I've had two mmcs.
> 
> I'm amazed to be here so soon. Out average time to get pregnant was around 2 years, but we started a drug trial to hopefully prevent another mc and only started ttc this cycle! These must be super pills :haha: Hopefully this will be our rainbow!

Welcome and congratulations! 



karlilay said:


> That's exactly what I want to happen, if I could somehow put that in place, with an early labour, epidural I wouldn't worry! With Madi I just waited until my contractions are close together, and we live half hour from the hospital. With Zach I was terrified so I went in the night as soon as i got first contractions. I went in and cried and told the, I wanted an epidural and they said I was only 3cm dilated and to go home.
> 
> I don't really want to go down top he c section route but i feel like I need more control of everything.

I would explain all this to the midwife, it's likely they would much rather try and sort out you getting there early and being allowed to stay if it means you not going down the route of a planned section to avoid repeating your last experiences x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Readynwaiting oh no so so sorry for your loss hun :( :hugs: x


----------



## cscbeth8421

ReadynWaiting said:


> So my spotting turned out to be not so good. I went for my scan yesterday to find out yet another mc was happening. Time to start testing to see what the problem is and give my body a break to recover.
> Good luck to all of you lovely ladies and I hope the best for all of you and your lo's.

Im so sorry. I hope you are able to get your answers. :hugs:


----------



## joo

Readynwaiting I'm so sorry :hugs: Take good care of yourself through this sad time. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> I have been sent a group appointment? For Friday when I'll be 7+2. I didn't have one last time, does anyone know what it's about? Then my booking appointment is a week tomorrow at exactly 8 weeks.

i have been sent to a 'teaching appt'. they're doing these now apparently very frequently. i didn't have anything like that with my dd. Times are apparently changing. they said they don't care how many kids i've had, i have to have it. Basically they get history in my appt on previous births, pregnancy, family history, etc. they also schedule bloodwork so that at the first real appt you have all that out of the way. mine said they also give me a packet of all kinds of stuff and free prenatals. which i already bought. lol



ReadynWaiting said:


> So my spotting turned out to be not so good. I went for my scan yesterday to find out yet another mc was happening. Time to start testing to see what the problem is and give my body a break to recover.
> Good luck to all of you lovely ladies and I hope the best for all of you and your lo's.

i'm so sorry hun :( thinking of you :cry:


----------



## joo

karlilay said:


> Can I ask if anyone suffers anxiety? I really suffer with anxiety around anything health wise or any variations of normal for me. I am absolutley petrified of giving birth again, like I can't even get excited about being pregnant because everytime I feel excitement, within a split second I feel anxiety rise up and realise I have to give birth.
> 
> I am also insanely terrified I will get depression, either during or after birth. I think of all these stupid what if scenarios, like what if I dnt love my kids anymore, what if I want to kill myself, what if I feel like I can't cope and have a mental breakdown...
> 
> It's so overwhelming at times. :(

Hello, I have an anxiety disorder and also suffer low mood (through my cycles, can't be classed as depression because it doesn't last long enough). I have had it since childhood, but it is so, so common especially amongst women and mothers. By some miracle I avoided PND with my DD, but I think it was in part due to me already being "in the system". Tell the midwife everything, you will be referred to the team within weeks (rather than months if you weren't pregnant) and they should look after you after the birth as well. We have a great perinatal team where I am and they look after you for up to two years after birth, again being seen straight away instead of months on a waiting list. They specialise in pregnancy/postnatal so the help is more fine tuned to what you need, they can see you in your home etc. Google perinatal team in [your city], but midwife should refer you to them anyway if you give your consent xx


----------



## Boo44

ReadynWaiting said:


> So my spotting turned out to be not so good. I went for my scan yesterday to find out yet another mc was happening. Time to start testing to see what the problem is and give my body a break to recover.
> Good luck to all of you lovely ladies and I hope the best for all of you and your lo's.

I'm so so sorry x


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome Lil_Pixie!

So sorry for your loss ReadynWaiting:hugs:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So very sorry for your loss readyn waiting :hugs: prayers your way that you get an answer and are blessed with a sticky bean in the future!


----------



## GeralynB

I am totally exhausted today. I took a nap with my son this afternoon and now at 7pm I'm ready for bed


----------



## MiraclesHappn

GeralynB said:


> I am totally exhausted today. I took a nap with my son this afternoon and now at 7pm I'm ready for bed

Napping with my daughter is basically an every day thing for me now which stinks because that was always my time to get stuff done. Hopefully the need to nap passes quickly! I know there is still so much time but I just look around and see how much I have to do before this baby gets here and it's overwhelming because I know how quickly the time passes. I need to find motivation for so many things!! Ugh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ha! I wish my kid napped! I can't nap :(


----------



## jalilma

Got a BFP this evening... 13dpo... Now at just had to keep away and I'll be having a June baby too!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

jalilma said:


> Got a BFP this evening... 13dpo... Now at just had to keep away and I'll be having a June baby too!

Congrats and welcome! Do you know your EDD?


----------



## ashleyg

Baby is perfect :happydance: and we heard the heartbeat and saw it flickering away. Im measuring right on track for 6w1d. 

They said the reason why I bled is because I have a small hematoma but they aren't worried because it's really tiny. 
First pic is baby and 2nd pic is baby and the sac next to the hematoma. I am SO relieved everything is okay! I have another appointment next Monday to double check everything
 



Attached Files:







us1.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 6









us2.jpg
File size: 37.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## AngelofTroy

ashleyg said:


> Baby is perfect :happydance: and we heard the heartbeat and saw it flickering away. Im measuring right on track for 6w1d.
> 
> They said the reason why I bled is because I have a small hematoma but they aren't worried because it's really tiny.
> First pic is baby and 2nd pic is baby and the sac next to the hematoma. I am SO relieved everything is okay! I have another appointment next Monday to double check everything

Yayyyy! So happy for you!


----------



## wishuwerehere

That's awesome ashleyg:happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma said:


> Got a BFP this evening... 13dpo... Now at just had to keep away and I'll be having a June baby too!

Congrats! Welcome to the group :flower:



ashleyg said:


> Baby is perfect :happydance: and we heard the heartbeat and saw it flickering away. Im measuring right on track for 6w1d.
> 
> They said the reason why I bled is because I have a small hematoma but they aren't worried because it's really tiny.
> First pic is baby and 2nd pic is baby and the sac next to the hematoma. I am SO relieved everything is okay! I have another appointment next Monday to double check everything

Great scan pics! that's fantastic news that baby is doing so well :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Jalilma- Congratulations and welcome to the group :) :flower: 

Ashleyg- Yay, that's fantastic news. So pleased for you :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay I have my first appointment booked. I have to go and see the GP first according to my doctors, so I'm booked to see her on Friday when I'll be exactly 6 weeks then she will refer me over to the midwife team. 

I've been feeling so tired but I think it's more down to the fact I usually have countless cups of coffee through the day and I've had to cut right back :( I don't miss alcohol at all but certainly miss being able to have all the caffeine I want!


----------



## joo

Congrats and welcome jalilma!

Great pics ashleyg xx


----------



## jalilma

MiraclesHappn said:


> jalilma said:
> 
> 
> Got a BFP this evening... 13dpo... Now at just had to keep away and I'll be having a June baby too!
> 
> Congrats and welcome! Do you know your EDD?Click to expand...

According to my lmp June 29...


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats jalilma


----------



## lynnikins

welcome to the newbies, 

I threw together a signature for the group,

if you want to add it then you place this https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/ocallaghanfamily/21101553057am_e8139.png 
link between these tags in the " siganture section of the User CP[/img ] without the space in the second tag


----------



## vaniilla

It says photo not found when I tried to add it to my signature, I don't know if it's me though as I'm terrible with technology!


----------



## lynnikins

https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/ocallaghanfamily/21101553057am_e8139.png[/IMG ][/URL ]


try that one taking the space out from before the final ]'s in the img and url


----------



## vaniilla

I can see it now! is anyone going to be making a square button for those of us who have little room on our sigs?


----------



## GeralynB

jalilma said:


> Got a BFP this evening... 13dpo... Now at just had to keep away and I'll be having a June baby too!

Congrats and welcome! I added you to the front page



ashleyg said:


> Baby is perfect :happydance: and we heard the heartbeat and saw it flickering away. Im measuring right on track for 6w1d.
> 
> They said the reason why I bled is because I have a small hematoma but they aren't worried because it's really tiny.
> First pic is baby and 2nd pic is baby and the sac next to the hematoma. I am SO relieved everything is okay! I have another appointment next Monday to double check everything

Great to hear the heartbeat!



lynnikins said:


> welcome to the newbies,
> 
> I threw together a signature for the group,
> 
> if you want to add it then you place this https://i60.photobucket.com/albums/h7/ocallaghanfamily/21101553057am_e8139.png
> link between these tags in the " siganture section of the User CP[/img ] without the space in the second tag[/QUOTE]
> Thanks so much for making it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Beautiful scans ashley! So glad everything looked good and healthy for your little bub!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulations jalilma :flower:

Ashleyg beautiful scan pics, I'm go glad everything is fine :happydance:

I really want one of those tickers from the bump.com but I've been on the website loads of times and I can't find the tickers :-( 

I'm 4+6 today bass on lmp but I think I'm only 4+2. I know it's probably too early for symptoms but I swear the smells are killing me! This morning thr bus smelled like feet. This afternoon it smells really vaguely of pee. My stomach is not in a happy place! 

I've made my first appointment with the trial consultant but I felt like tempting fate :-( I haven't called the midwife yet, I'm going to do a digi on Friday and I'll call after that. 

I don't want to leave it too long because I think I might get an early scan on the nhs this time and I don't want to leave it too late to get one. 

Is anyone else feeling a bit negative? I just can't shake the feeling that this isn't my rainbow, I don't know if it's because we got pregnant so fast or just because of the previous two mmcs but I really can't imagine taking an actual tiny person home next summer.


----------



## vaniilla

This is the development ticker https://global.thebump.com/tickers/fetus/info
and this is the fruit one https://global.thebump.com/tickers/fruit/info


I'm not feeling too positive, until I get past first tri with a positive scan I won't be able to relax! I know that cramps are normal at this stage but every cramp is making me think af must be here :dohh: I almost wish I hadn't tested and that I would have saved myself a week of worry.


----------



## jalilma

Lil_Pixie said:


> Congratulations jalilma :flower:
> 
> Ashleyg beautiful scan pics, I'm go glad everything is fine :happydance:
> 
> I really want one of those tickers from the bump.com but I've been on the website loads of times and I can't find the tickers :-(
> 
> I'm 4+6 today bass on lmp but I think I'm only 4+2. I know it's probably too early for symptoms but I swear the smells are killing me! This morning thr bus smelled like feet. This afternoon it smells really vaguely of pee. My stomach is not in a happy place!
> 
> I've made my first appointment with the trial consultant but I felt like tempting fate :-( I haven't called the midwife yet, I'm going to do a digi on Friday and I'll call after that.
> 
> I don't want to leave it too long because I think I might get an early scan on the nhs this time and I don't want to leave it too late to get one.
> 
> Is anyone else feeling a bit negative? I just can't shake the feeling that this isn't my rainbow, I don't know if it's because we got pregnant so fast or just because of the previous two mmcs but I really can't imagine taking an actual tiny person home next summer.

I had one mc in 2003 @ 12 weeks (baby measuring 8 +2) followed by a successful pregnancy... Here we are 11 years YEARS later and I still have that nagging apprehension. I think once you experience a loss that feeling always kinda sticks with you. I'm going to be super positive for both of us.... In June we will forget all these negative feelings! Hugs to you.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I know how you feel pixie! On one hand i feel like "don't get your hopes up u have only been pregnant for 10 seconds" and on the other hand i'm freaking out because I would like this to be my rainbow :( Think i'm trying to kid myself that i'm not fussed. 
:hugs:

I Wont be bothering with the midwife with ages, last time I rang at 5 weeks and when i had my m.c at 11 weeks i rang to see about a scan and was told that I had never even been referred. Which is in fact the only reason they let me have a scan, because there was no 12 week one already booked in. So I still feel a bit bitter about that. I might go and get a private scan first and then ring, and then ring back every day to remind the receptionist on how to do her job... until she tells me to get lost hahah


----------



## jalilma

vaniilla said:


> This is the development ticker https://global.thebump.com/tickers/fetus/info
> and this is the fruit one https://global.thebump.com/tickers/fruit/info
> 
> 
> I'm not feeling too positive, until I get past first tri with a positive scan I won't be able to relax! I know that cramps are normal at this stage but every cramp is making me think af must be here :dohh: I almost wish I hadn't tested and that I would have saved myself a week of worry.

Agree!


----------



## GeralynB

Any other mamas having #2? I'm worried about what it will be like having 2 and not being able to give all my attention to my son or to the new baby. How am I ever going to get anything done around the house?


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I know how you feel pixie! On one hand i feel like "don't get your hopes up u have only been pregnant for 10 seconds" and on the other hand i'm freaking out because I would like this to be my rainbow :( Think i'm trying to kid myself that i'm not fussed.
> :hugs:
> 
> I Wont be bothering with the midwife with ages, last time I rang at 5 weeks and when i had my m.c at 11 weeks i rang to see about a scan and was told that I had never even been referred. Which is in fact the only reason they let me have a scan, because there was no 12 week one already booked in. So I still feel a bit bitter about that. I might go and get a private scan first and then ring, and then ring back every day to remind the receptionist on how to do her job... until she tells me to get lost hahah

That's terrible when people are not good at their jobs, it must have made a difficult situation worse :hugs: I hope they're better this time around, if not make sure you put in a complaint as they'll have to take it seriously and do something about it!



GeralynB said:


> Any other mamas having #2? I'm worried about what it will be like having 2 and not being able to give all my attention to my son or to the new baby. How am I ever going to get anything done around the house?

We're having number 2 but Lo is at school so I'll have some time during the day but really I'm already thinking stuff the house :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No, this is number 3 for me! Although my first time having two at home, so i can kind of relate. My oldest is 7 and my youngest 18 months. I have already been freaking out about needing a new car with sliding doors so i can get a car seat in on both sides in a car park.


----------



## mommyxofxone

GeralynB said:


> Any other mamas having #2? I'm worried about what it will be like having 2 and not being able to give all my attention to my son or to the new baby. How am I ever going to get anything done around the house?

I'm having number 2 hun. but my daughter will be almost five when this one comes in june. She's extremely helpful and does a lot on her own so that's definitely going to help out a lot. she was very high maintenance as a baby so i never could've had another and had enough time for her and the house. with this one, she already tries to help out (just naturally so, i mean she wants to do all the laundry herself and gets herself breakfast) without any prompting so REALLY hoping this is how she is when baby comes instead of going the other direction.

but hun, people have done it for ages- waaaaaay before us. you'll do fine! after a little adjustment i bet you anything it'll just come naturally. :) :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Totally relate to the anxiety of 1st tri, it's so hard to err on the side of caution and not get overly excited. We're not telling anybody, including parents, until the 12 week scan. I'd love it if we could afford a private one in a week or so but we're going through a house move so it's not a priority sadly. 

Geralyn- this is my 2nd as well, my son will be four and about to start school but I do worry about having 2 children to care for rather than just being completely focussed and devoted to 1 baby like last time. My son is also not the best sleeper and still wakes 1-2 times per night which makes me feel a bit anxious too.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

RHI!! I didn't know you were here :dance: excellent! 

My sister had the same issues with getting referred in both her pregnancies. I don't blame you for feeling bitter! Thankfully my surgery has its own midwife so I'll just phone the Dr's and make my own booking appointment. Last time I had my appointment at 5 weeks though and I don't want to go that early. 

Vanilla thanks very much, I'll do my ticker when I get home from work


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> RHI!! I didn't know you were here :dance: excellent!
> 
> My sister had the same issues with getting referred in both her pregnancies. I don't blame you for feeling bitter! Thankfully my surgery has its own midwife so I'll just phone the Dr's and make my own booking appointment. Last time I had my appointment at 5 weeks though and I don't want to go that early.
> 
> Vanilla thanks very much, I'll do my ticker when I get home from work

Yes but only just! I'm not really sure if It will be June, I can only guess at ovulation, LMP suggests a june due date but it could well be July, i'm just gonna hang around here i think :haha: Nice to have a familiar face ! :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

I've made a basic small banner for the group - sorry it's a bit (a lot) pants :haha: 
https://i.imgur.com/lDrlzqy.gif


----------



## joo

#2 here. My DD will have been in preschool a few days a week for a couple of months, so i'm hoping it will give us a nice balance of time together and time just baby and me. 

i'm not feeling that positive either, just feels like last time - don't feel pregnant!


----------



## cscbeth8421

Hey ladies, i'm pretty aloof and can not settle in here till i get my ultrasound next Friday. I am here all the time reading in on everyone daily and am too feeling negative after my multiple losses. Until i see that flicker of a heart beating on the ultrasound, i just cant settle in here. I almost feel like im in denial. GOing to be a tough one if i loose this one as i work with two girls who are also pregnant and we are all due within weeks of each other. ugh....


----------



## tinkerbelle93

cscbeth- congratulations, fingers crossed for you it's your sticky bean, can totally relate I'm struggling to relax too. I hope the next few weeks fly by. x


----------



## GeralynB

My son will be 20 months old when the new baby gets here so will still very much need my attention. I guess it will all work itself out but I know it's going to be hard


----------



## vaniilla

cscbeth8421 - good luck with your scan next week! :hugs:


I keep having moments of calm and then a cramp comes along and my brain is immediately like, this is it, it's all over :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Geralyn I'm sure you'll be fine, I know so many people with similar gaps and it seems to work really well for them, a lot of them say it's great because you're already in that lifestyle and mindset of caring for a very dependent person so another baby just fits right in. Plus you will get the hard work over and done with, unlike me who is going straight back to the baby stage all over again just as my son becomes independent and off to school lol xx


----------



## jalilma

vaniilla said:


> cscbeth8421 - good luck with your scan next week! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I keep having moments of calm and then a cramp comes along and my brain is immediately like, this is it, it's all over :dohh:

Omg me too... I keep squeezing my boobs.. And they are still super sore.. Yes I'm using boob squeezes as reassurance... Also the slight waves of stomach uneasiness are also reassuring to me (with my last daughter I had a low level of all day nausea from about 4.5 weeks until 12-13 weeks.. Dr told me that's a good sign of progression since I had a mc in the previous pregnancy) it's a scary thing not really knowing what's going on AND having 0 control over it... Fingers crossed for all of us! Glad I'm not alone though.


----------



## GeralynB

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Geralyn I'm sure you'll be fine, I know so many people with similar gaps and it seems to work really well for them, a lot of them say it's great because you're already in that lifestyle and mindset of caring for a very dependent person so another baby just fits right in. Plus you will get the hard work over and done with, unlike me who is going straight back to the baby stage all over again just as my son becomes independent and off to school lol xx

Yeah DH and I didn't want to get too far out of the baby stage plus we're both 36 so didn't want to wait. This will be our last baby as we only want 2.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep me too Tinkerbelle! My son has just started school. Having time at home with baby sounds lovely too though - as does having all of Xander's summer holidays off work! 

I always wanted two close together, I didn't enjoy having a little baby at all. I.much prefer toddler upwards lol. I wanted to get all the scary baby stuff over with, things don't often work out how we'd planned. We've been ttc since Xander was born almost 4 years ago, I don't care about the age gap now, I just don't want him to be an only child. 

Rhi I'm at the very end of June too :dance: summer babies are awesome. . . And have cheap birthdays :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

lil_pixie - same here, we wanted a small age gap but it's taken much longer than we anticipated.


I'm making myself ill today, my cd21 progesterone level came back as 7 which is too low for ovulation, now I'm worried my numbers are too low :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Yep me too Tinkerbelle! My son has just started school. Having time at home with baby sounds lovely too though - as does having all of Xander's summer holidays off work!
> 
> I always wanted two close together, I didn't enjoy having a little baby at all. I.much prefer toddler upwards lol. I wanted to get all the scary baby stuff over with, things don't often work out how we'd planned. We've been ttc since Xander was born almost 4 years ago, I don't care about the age gap now, I just don't want him to be an only child.
> 
> Rhi I'm at the very end of June too :dance: summer babies are awesome. . . And have cheap birthdays :rofl:

haha nooo I already have a june baby ! and a husband with a june birthday. :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

But but . . Garden parties and BBQ birthdays though!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm excited to have a June baby! My son was due the end of December (although arrived start of January) so all the stages of this pregnancy will be over completely different times to last time. 

I'm also glad baby is due a couple of months before my son starts full-time school, if it had taken us a couple more months then we could have had a situation where my son's transition to school would coincide with there being a new baby in the house and him no longer being an only child, obviously that wouldn't be the end of the world but it would make me worry for him more.


----------



## joeybrooks

Wow, this thread moved so fast, I was only gone for the morning, but I'm all caught up. Jalilma (sorry if that's wrong), massive congrats!!!

Im jealous of the ladies that nap in the day, I work full time so napping is not an option, if I want to keep my job lol, but my son doesnt nap anyway. He would I think, but it's not worth it as he is up to all hours if he does.

I too feel quite anxious, I dont know why, it just feels surreal I think, almost more surreal than the first time as I really never thought I'd have another after what happened with my first. But, here we are and I feel super blessed and lucky and grateful!!!

I do worry a little about lack of symptoms, but when I think about it, I do have symptoms, I just dont have the time to dwell on them like I did the first time. I do feel nauseous and I'm exhausted. The most noticiable thing for me is my boobs, they are KILLING me, are rock hard and about two sizes bigger. They feel exactly like they did after having my son when they were leaking milk!

This is number 2 for me. My son will have literally just turned 4 if this baby is born on it's due date and will be just finishing school for the summer, so it will be nice to be off for all of that, although I do wonder if it will be a little overwhelming to have my DS and a new baby at home all day at the same time. 

I must admit I do baby my son a lot so I think a new baby will add to his independence, but I do want to make sure he knows that I'm there for whatever he needs and a new baby doesnt change that.


----------



## Boo44

GeralynB said:


> My son will be 20 months old when the new baby gets here so will still very much need my attention. I guess it will all work itself out but I know it's going to be hard

Geralyn my sons are 17.5 moths apart and when I fell pregnant with the second I was pure terrified. Actually it was nowhere near as hard as I imagined it was going to be. They are now almost 3.5 and 2yrs and are as thick as thieves, they adore each other. And I always think my eldest seems really lucky to have his little bro always there for him, like waiting outside the preschool gate, or playing with him at soft play. Neither of them are ever lonely and it's lovely. You'll be just fine!

I'm being very cautious with this one too. We keep saying things to each other like 'if this new baby does actually happen it will be this age when we do X....etc etc' I think first tri is so hard. 
If this baby is ok, it will be due days before my eldest son's birthday which is June 23rd. I adore his birthday in the summer. My birthday and my smallest sons birthday and my OH are all Dec/Jan so I definitely wanted another summer one!

My gaps will be 17 months and 2.5 years if all goes ok xx


----------



## vaniilla

I've always wanted a summer baby, my sisters birthday is in August and she always had better parties :haha: I'm glad it's not October again as three birthdays in one month would be expensive especially as it's just a few weeks after our wedding anniversary.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander's birthday is right before Christmas. Everyone's too busy and too skint, and it a nightmare trying to think of party ideas every year. Last year we went to an art cafe and all the kids painted their own mugs. This year we were thinking ice skating but will have to revise that now, maybe bowling? 

Baby #2 will have allllll the garden parties lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> cscbeth8421 - good luck with your scan next week! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I keep having moments of calm and then a cramp comes along and my brain is immediately like, this is it, it's all over :dohh:

I just wanted to say, I had lots of cramping at 4 weeks and even made a thread about it which reassured me as it seems common. I'm now 7 weeks and suffering terribly from morning sickness so although it's no guarantee I feel like this pregnancy is progressing well. :)


----------



## GeralynB

I'm happy to have a summer baby too. Mine and DHs bdays are in July and my son is October. We just had my son's first bday party last weekend in our yard and it was a little bit cold. October can go either way... Can be chilly or like today here it's 68 degrees and beautiful


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Joeybrooks is your son already at school then? Or a preschool? Just wondering as over here they don't start until the school year they turn 5 x


----------



## jalilma

Anybody here have older children? I have 16,13 and 10 year old daughters and my stepson is 8... I almost feel like this is my first baby all over again! :/


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> cscbeth8421 - good luck with your scan next week! :hugs:
> 
> 
> I keep having moments of calm and then a cramp comes along and my brain is immediately like, this is it, it's all over :dohh:
> 
> I just wanted to say, I had lots of cramping at 4 weeks and even made a thread about it which reassured me as it seems common. I'm now 7 weeks and suffering terribly from morning sickness so although it's no guarantee I feel like this pregnancy is progressing well. :)Click to expand...

Thank you that is very reassuring to hear, I think my problem is that cramping is my only symptom so far and I always get cramps before af.

I spoke to the fertility clinic today and they said at my follow up appointment they'll be able to give me a scan so that gives me something to focus on at least.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I'm having number two and assuming all goes well there will be almost exactly three years between them. That was always my plan but as my daughter turned two she already seemed so much older than I had anticipated and I wish I would have only tried for a two year gap instead but oh well! The plan is for this to be our last, which is sometimes a good feeling and other times bittersweet. I will have two kids with me everywhere I go as I'm fortunate enough to take them to work with me, so that will be a big change at first I'm sure! 

I'm super excited about another summer birthday! Due date based on lmp is just 10 days before DHs birthday and dd has a birthday in July which I absolutely love!! Summer parties are the best!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm having loads of cramping almost daily. Some is also nerve related I'm sure cause if I move my hip its OK :whacko:

This will be my second summer baby :)


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma - lo is almost 5 but might as well be 10, I've pretty much forgotten everything - some bits selectively :haha: and will be attending antenatal classes. 

mommyxofxone - it's a relief that it's quite a few of us having cramps as it shows how normal they are. 

I can't believe DS is 5 tomorrow! :wine:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink I'm in manchester and my son started full time school the september after his third birthday. There's not many places that offer full time school nursery anymore but all the schools do in my area. We've got our first parents evening tomorrow. Eek! 

Pretty much constant cramps here too. Very similar to af cramps, I think most women feel the same and we all freak out a bit about it :hugs:


----------



## iakyri

A little late on this, but I suffer from anxiety and was on meds for it before finding out that I was pregnant. I'm surprisingly not freaking out so much right now, about the pregnancy or the future labor but I'm worried about what might happen if my anxiety does act up, since I can't just take one of my pills anymore :/ Definitely a sucky spot to be in, especially when I'm now having to cope with pregnancy and anxiety at work without any real backup for either! 

I wish you luck, too! Lots of yoga breathing :) 



karlilay said:


> Can I ask if anyone suffers anxiety? I really suffer with anxiety around anything health wise or any variations of normal for me. I am absolutley petrified of giving birth again, like I can't even get excited about being pregnant because everytime I feel excitement, within a split second I feel anxiety rise up and realise I have to give birth.
> 
> I am also insanely terrified I will get depression, either during or after birth. I think of all these stupid what if scenarios, like what if I dnt love my kids anymore, what if I want to kill myself, what if I feel like I can't cope and have a mental breakdown...
> 
> It's so overwhelming at times. :(


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm in NI so classed as UK. My son is only 3 and 4 months. He is in pre school from 9-1 every day and will start primary school next year. He is a June birthday so going to be only just turned 4 when he starts. He was originally due July which would have meant all this would be happening a year later and he wouldn't be so young, but I was induced 3 weeks early due to pre eclampsia.


----------



## lynnikins

My boys are 7,5, 3 3/4, 2 and my daughter is nearly 8months


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lil_pixie I didn't realise some places did that, is it still technically paid childcare/nursery but in a school setting type thing? 

Joey Brooks- the cut off month here is August/sep so a September baby will be the year below at school then if it was born in August a few weeks earlier. Ooh just thinking your children could end up sharing a birthday? That would be cool x


----------



## mommyxofxone

It really is so good to hear because these are definitely af style and hurt. I've checked countless times for spotting or blood and even freaked myself out to think ectopic pregnancy at one point. Just can't wait to get to the first real appt Nov 9th so I can see that heartbeat. Right now it could just be a figment of my imagination with some pregnancy symptoms lol anyone else ever freak out about that? Guess that goes with our anxiety huh

Baby has decided all food tastes bland. And it doesn't like coffee. Omg. I'm never going to wake up again


----------



## vaniilla

You'd be surprised how common thinking it's all in your head is, a lot of women feel like that until they have a scan - I know I went to my 12 week scan expecting them to say go home you're not pregnant :haha: 

I would really like some symptoms soon other than cramps! come on nausea, where are you!?


----------



## mommyxofxone

I don't want nausea lol!!!! I have all food is bland and never hungry


----------



## Lil_Pixie

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Lil_pixie I didn't realise some places did that, is it still technically paid childcare/nursery but in a school setting type thing?

No it's free, Monday to Friday 9-3, breakfast club, school dinners in the hall with all the other school kids. Parents evening and school christmas pay. It's really odd, there are people I work with who's kids go to preschool part time or go to school and pay for the rest of their care but there are no schools like that where I live. Saved Saved me over £500 a month in nursery fees!


----------



## vaniilla

I feel sick this morning but can't tell if I'm anxious or pregnancy ill :dohh:



forgot to add, what does everyone think they'll do regarding gender? I'm 80% sure I want to stay on team yellow!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lil_Pixie- Oh right that sounds really cool, they definitely don't offer that anywhere round here, sounds especially good for children who are more than ready for school earlier than 5 x 

Vanilla- We're 100% staying team yellow. We found out last time at 20 weeks and it was great, I just want to now experience what it's like to not find out. x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Woke up feeling sick. Haven't been sick though. Same in all my pregnancies; I get the nausea and the saliva (like the kind u get before u vom) but never actually throw up.... It's nice not to throw up but sometimes you think it would be easier to just be sick and have it over and done with plus no one is very sympathetic when u only feel sick haha


----------



## joeybrooks

Ladies, I am feeling so rough this morning. Threw up a little before I left for work and sitting in work just trying to mentally talk myself out of being sick. It is a horrible feeling and I just want to crawl into bed with a basin!!!

Re sharing a birthday, I'm not sure how my son would feel about that lol. This year we were in Turkey on his birthday so didnt have a proper party and he is STILL asking me when his birthday is. If I was in labour for his next birthday, the poor child would flip out lol!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was exactly like that with my last pregnancy Rhi, it's horrible. No sickness or nausea so far with this 1, I feel so unpregnant. x


----------



## vaniilla

joeybrooks said:


> Ladies, I am feeling so rough this morning. Threw up a little before I left for work and sitting in work just trying to mentally talk myself out of being sick. It is a horrible feeling and I just want to crawl into bed with a basin!!!
> 
> Re sharing a birthday, I'm not sure how my son would feel about that lol. This year we were in Turkey on his birthday so didnt have a proper party and he is STILL asking me when his birthday is. If I was in labour for his next birthday, the poor child would flip out lol!!!

oh no, I hope the you're feeling better now :hugs:



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Woke up feeling sick. Haven't been sick though. Same in all my pregnancies; I get the nausea and the saliva (like the kind u get before u vom) but never actually throw up.... It's nice not to throw up but sometimes you think it would be easier to just be sick and have it over and done with plus no one is very sympathetic when u only feel sick haha

I had the same thing with DS, it was a nightmare feeling you're constantly on the verge of being sick.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm actually feeling a bit jealous :dohh: sure I'll be regretting that soon enough! 

Hope you're both feeling better :hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Woke up feeling sick. Haven't been sick though. Same in all my pregnancies; I get the nausea and the saliva (like the kind u get before u vom) but never actually throw up.... It's nice not to throw up but sometimes you think it would be easier to just be sick and have it over and done with plus no one is very sympathetic when u only feel sick haha

I get this too. I know exactly how you feel - people are definitely less sympathetic if you're not actually puking :-( i mainly just feel dead tired atm, like i slept for 8 hours last night but woke up with the same headache and exhaustion i went to bed with :-(

It does usually get easier at the end of first tri though!! So we should hopefully be feeling better in time for Christmas :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> I feel sick this morning but can't tell if I'm anxious or pregnancy ill :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> forgot to add, what does everyone think they'll do regarding gender? I'm 80% sure I want to stay on team yellow!


Probably find out. We have two boys so I'm sure it will be another boy :haha: which is great because it will save me a tonne of money ... However I'm all out of names. We struggled so badly with our last I really don't know how we would pick one again. A girl name would be easy ! Plus if it's a girl we will need the time to buy every pink thing in sight ahaha


----------



## jalilma

Team yellow...and I am going from oh crap here comes af cramps and swinging right to oh crap I'm about to throw up nausea.... Its rather delightful.


----------



## jalilma

P.s. I don't know how many of you ladies got your bro before af (this is the first time I've done that) and then continue to test until af is officially late.... Today (dpo 15) my test line is finally (what I would consider) not longer faint... But I big glaring positive (about the same color as the control line) I know that a positive is a positive regardless of the line color... But it sure is nice watching it get strong instead of getting af isn't it?


----------



## joeybrooks

I think we will find out. We found out with our son and I think it really helped the bonding process. I'd love to be able to wait, but that is just not in my nature. 

I genuinely do not mind either way. Another boy would be amazing and my son would love a wee brother, but then again, a girl would be lovely as it would be so different this time around.


----------



## GeralynB

We will find out. I am fine either way just want to know


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma said:


> P.s. I don't know how many of you ladies got your bro before af (this is the first time I've done that) and then continue to test until af is officially late.... Today (dpo 15) my test line is finally (what I would consider) not longer faint... But I big glaring positive (about the same color as the control line) I know that a positive is a positive regardless of the line color... But it sure is nice watching it get strong instead of getting af isn't it?

I'm not testing anymore, I have irregular cycles and af could be due all the way till Sunday but all tests have different amounts of dye and I know that a faint one now would make me unnecessarily worry.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm not sure if we will find out the gender. we didn't with dd2, and my DH doesn't want to, but I'm kind've feeling more like I want to this time.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I wish we could not find out! It would be such an incredible experience! However I mentioned it a long time ago and dh told me he didn't like the idea and I could not find out if I wanted but he was going to which I thought was a horrible idea so I got my heart set on a unique gender reveal idea that I'm really excited about instead. Well he just told me the other night we could not find out, but now I just want to use my reveal idea as this is planned to be my last pregnancy. Also if it's a boy, which I'm sure it is, I'm going to need some time to get used to the idea in my head because it seems so foreign. Not to mention I'll need everything new basically. But I'm still absolutely totally jealous of all of you who have the strength to wait!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We'll be finding out. 

We went back and forth with Xander over whether or not to find out, but I was so so sure he was a girl (at the time my siblings had 11 girls and two boys) I'm not sure I would have bonded very easily if is have been expecting a tiny little girl and my big bruiser guy had showed up :haha: 

I don't care at all what we have but I want to know in advance  

How has everyone calculated their due dates? Based on lmp I'm 5 weeks today but I'm sure I didn't ov till cd19 so I think I'm 4+3. Not sure which one I want to go by. . .


----------



## vaniilla

I just did it based on LMP, my cycles go anywhere from 28 - 34 :dohh:



A cold that wont go away and a mild chest infection + nothing to take = grumpy lady :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mine are the same but we didn't dtd till cd17 so it can't have been a short one :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

my cd21 progesterone level came back as 7, I don't know if that meant I ovulated before or a few days later? :wacko:


----------



## mommyxofxone

we are definitely finding out :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

All I know is we dtd on cycle day 14 but I don't usually ovulate until at least day 17 and it's usually 19. But I got my bfp on Monday CD26 which seems very soon if I didn't ovulate until the 19th day! So I'm going off of lmp hah.


----------



## vaniilla

I wonder how fast those of us on subsequent pregnancies will show?


I'm off to pick up birthday boy from school, they grow up too fast :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm in two minds I found out with my son but I'd like a surprise this being our last one but I'm too impatient :haha: and think OH wants to know anyway.. he didn't find out with his son.

So who knows I guess nearer the time we will decide he wants another boy think he's scared to have a girl :haha: my son wants a brother :haha: and I'm not really set on a gender I'm happy with whichever :)


----------



## cscbeth8421

Yep. Still pregnant. :thumbup:

Ultrasound week from tomorrow....so.anxious. Need to know something is growing in there....
 



Attached Files:







FullSizeRender.jpg
File size: 19.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## joo

We will be finding out. It's definitely not in my nature to wait it out either! Plus i know I have always wanted girls so I am also scared of the bonding if I have a boy. That sounds awful :( i know I would love him straight away but just want to know asap so Can start bonding.

I am 6+2 by LMP, but think i ovulated later going by the super faint Bfp i got at 2 days late.

I sent off my referral to the midwife team today xx


----------



## jalilma

cscbeth8421 said:


> Yep. Still pregnant. :thumbup:
> 
> Ultrasound week from tomorrow....so.anxious. Need to know something is growing in there....

Mine was Def as dark at the control line... So it's getting darker... I have never tested before af so this is anxiety producing for me! Ugh.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I went by my LMP on an online calculator which doesn't take cycle length into account. I'm pretty confident I ovulated around day 14 anyway which is what the calculators assume. 

I remember with my son when I went and had the scan I was put a whole week behind despite being so sure of the dates, no idea why that happens?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I want an ultrasound but I also Don't want to get ahead of myself . I miscarried the day before I was supposed to have a private one =( had to ring and cancel and that really added to the sting. Not to mention loosing the 50 quid deposit !


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi that's awful I can't believe they didn't return your deposit! 

We found out about our last mmc at a private scan and we didn't have to pay at all. 

I'm not sure if we'll get an early nhs scan this time. I'm not sure where I've heard that they'll give you an early scan if you've had two mcs in a row but something tells me that might be the case. If not we'll definitely book a private scan again. I can't bear the thought of getting to 12 weeks again thinking everything is fine when it isn't. I can't change anything either way but I can at least find out sooner. 

I need to start eating better! Think I might go back to slimming world on Monday. I haven't been for months but I need to kick my bum.into gear!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Rhi that's awful I can't believe they didn't return your deposit!
> 
> We found out about our last mmc at a private scan and we didn't have to pay at all.
> 
> I'm not sure if we'll get an early nhs scan this time. I'm not sure where I've heard that they'll give you an early scan if you've had two mcs in a row but something tells me that might be the case. If not we'll definitely book a private scan again. I can't bear the thought of getting to 12 weeks again thinking everything is fine when it isn't. I can't change anything either way but I can at least find out sooner.
> 
> I need to start eating better! Think I might go back to slimming world on Monday. I haven't been for months but I need to kick my bum.into gear!

Yeah. It's alot of money for nothing isn't it. 

Assuming everything still seems to be going okay I will book one in about two weeks to have the scan for 8 weeks. 

I have heard that but I think like most things on the nhs they won't come out and just mention it, you'll probably have to push for it. Worth a shot though =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Not sure if the trial people will give me a scan but I doubt it. There's a place about 30 mins away that does scans for £50 so if not we'll go there again. 

Just looked at tons of maternity clothes. I may be getting ahead of myself :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ahaha. I will admit then that I eyed up a double buggy yesterday. Hahah. See any nice clothes ?! Ahaha 

50 Is brill. The deposit at the closest here is 50 as is is a national chain. We had one before that was closer and cheaper but the lady moved away and it shut =( pooo


----------



## vaniilla

We were going to pay for an 8 week scan (our nearest place charge £80) but the fertility clinic will be scanning me at my follow up which will be around then, I'm a bit sad they don't want me to tell the gp until I have the scan but it makes sense I guess.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's a little negative :hugs: I'm not sure why they would say that you. Seems a bit unkind really.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'd love an early scan but there's no spare money, it's so weird at the minute when you have no bump, no feeling movement and no scans yet know you're pregnant from a couple of lines on a test. 

Rhi that's terrible they don't refund people on that basis!


----------



## SecondNote

I am finally starting to feel nauseous today off on on. I just hope it doesn't get worse. Ick.


----------



## joo

I had nausea this morning too :wohoo:

I've been sat here worrying about my lack of symptoms for days, when I decided to read my journal from when I found out I was expecting DD, my first lot of nausea didn't start until 6+4, but actual morning sickness, feel I.g sick all of the time didn't kick in until about 8 weeks :dohh: It has reassured me a bit.


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't really been feeling nauseous and I keep thinking I am getting lucky this time but then I remember that nausea and food aversions didn't start until week 6 with my son. I'm really NOT looking forward to it.

Thank goodness my son still takes 2 naps...I took 2 naps with him today lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

With my DS I had symptoms from 3 weeks, before I even tested. I felt so sick all the time, extremely tired, very dizzy and everything smelt and tasted really different and funny. I certainly knew I was pregnant all the time. Now I'm 6 weeks and have no symptoms at all, even my boobs aren't sore anymore. But I have read that pregnancies can vary even for the same woman so I'm hoping it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## vaniilla

I've started having sore boobs this evening, I'm hoping it's a good sign and not af :dohh:

Tinkerbelle - you're right that every pregnancy is different, this time your nausea might be lighter, with LO I didn't have any symptoms apart from cramps till almost 8 weeks and then it was only food aversion/nausea.


----------



## jalilma

Talking about symptoms has anybody found they are eating different foods... Like I am putting sweet baby rays bbq sauce on just about everything... I had scrambled eggs yesterday and today for breakfast and I HAD to put bbq sauce on them... I had never even thought of doing that before! Hahaha My kids keep looki g at me like I'm nuts as I haven't told them yet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh just reading about ribs and food makes me ill. Omg I dot want any food 

And dd doesn't nao anymore and omg I need a nap


----------



## Lil_Pixie

The exhaustion hasn't hit yet but I'm dreading it. I've just changed my hours in work so I start at 6.45 every day and leave in time to.pick my little man up from school. It's made a massive difference to my work/life balance and I'm loving it, but man my days are long now :dohh: 

Just got up at 6.30 (day off work for half term :dance: ) and sent dh to tesco to get me a digi. I'm a bit scared!! 

In all of my pregnancies I've been obsessed with water, either hot water instead of a brew or cold cold water all of the time. By the end of my pregnancy with Xander I was drinking at least a litre of water just through the night. . . Last week I started having a hot water in the mornings but I thought it was just because I'm not allowed to eat or drink for an hour after my trial pills. This week I'm choosing hot water over the decaff I took to work. And wasn't even fussed about my one proper coffee yesterday. 

Coffee has always been my first aversion. I need my teeny bit of caffeine and it always turns on me :haha:


----------



## karlilay

Foods in General makes me feel sick. I can only really stomach brown bread sandwiches but not ones I make at home, they have to be brought from a shop :haha:

Symptom wise i has very few symptoms until 7 weeks, now I feel sick almost all the time and the nausea is crippling. I was just like this with Madi, but I was tried with Zach. Do I'm thinking it's probably another girl.


----------



## joo

With my DD I had food aversion from 6/7 weeks until the day I gave birth. It started with just tea, then all meats but especially chicken, and then Cake! This time I am drinking loads of tea. But it's too early for any food aversion for me yet.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Just got this little beauty :dance: 

I've got one more digi to do maybe Tuesday or Wednesday next week. But now that I've seen it written loud and clear I think I believe it :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20151023_075057.jpg
File size: 16.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Brilliant pixie!! 

I might go get a digital as I am driving myself crazy. My tests haven't changed at all since Monday !! I know people say not to stress out about progression but I would expect some change in 5 days.... Although my period tracker thing popped up today as the day my period should arrive based on my cycle tracker... So maybe too early for any progression!? 

Ughh. Should just ban hpts lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

First appointment this morning! But it's at 9.30 and I'm not even out of bed yet. My limbs feel like they're made if lead. Hubby gave Micah his breakfast and stuck cbeebies on so I could lie in, bit I really need to shower and have breakfast before my mum comes to babysit in 40 minutes!


----------



## vaniilla

great test Lil_Pixie! :flower: 


Rhi_Rhi1 If it's predicating today as your af arrival day then it's definitely too early to see progression, it's every two days it doubles so in a few days you should see it. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you vanilla. Going to just try and forget it haha. Going to get ready for baby music class. That's how I roll. Haha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I I was freaking out about progression last weekend, but then I ran out of money until pay day so I haven't tested since Monday. I know they say you can't rely on progression and I know it doesn't mean anything really. But it sure feels better :hugs: 

I like digis, there's no interpretation required lol.


----------



## joo

I ran out of tests last week and decided that was it I was done testing. I was at the shops yesterday and had a look at tests but managed to not buy them! 

Dry heaving this morning, feeling pretty rough :sick: luckily I don't have to be anywhere until this afternoon. It's finally starting to sink in. 

Hope everyone us feeling ok, try to relax and not worry xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Well I haven't been nauseous all week .. well I can function :haha: .. I'm just being sick every single morning just before we leave for school it's always the same time :dohh: but in fairness I'd rather this then feel nauseous. Woke up aching all over back,neck,arms and legs think slept funny but recently not had great sleep anyway.. 

Still very irratable aswell don't really want to be touched etc think OH hates me atm :haha:


----------



## joo

I much prefer to be sick and get it over with than constant nausea and dry heaving. I had some.marmite for breakfast which seemed to help - got to love B vitamins!


----------



## Boo44

I think I'm probably still a bit early but I'm almost 6 weeks and no ms for me yet. I don't know whether to be pleased or not! I keep thinking I've escaped and then remembering it was probably the 6 th week that I started with the boys. So this time next week may be totally different. 

I've known about this pregnancy for almost 3 weeks now and I still feel fine it's so odd! I think I'm off coffee and on tea which happened last time too. And I am a coffee fiend so it's weird. I'm also fancying salty crisps but not because of nausea, just because I fancy them all the time!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ended up cancelling my GP appointment this morning! I woke up really tired and just couldn't face it, it was for 9:40am and the doctors is good 45 minute walk away which my son would need the pushchair for which is so heavy and the walk is full of steep hilly streets. So I'm going to rebook for next week when someone can watch my DS. 

Exactly 6 weeks today! And yesterday was exactly a week after I tested. It does seem to be going slowly though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angeloftroy- How did you appt go? Was it the group one? x


----------



## AngelofTroy

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Angeloftroy- How did you appt go? Was it the group one? x

Hi, it was a group of 5 of us, 3 of us had donr it all before so OK, all stuff I already knew really but she did mention that there's a free physio class on offer at my local hospital for pregnant women helping to teach pelvic floor exercises and prevent joint and pelvic pain which sounds really good. It was nice just to talk and think about pregnancy 'in real life' and made it all feel more real! 

I felt sick and hungry on the way home, so bought a tub if Pringles and ate the walking along... I must have looked sooo pregnant! 

My mum has today off work as half term started early so shes taking Micah swimming now, and later she's going to watch him while I visit my friend who is also pregnant with her 1st, 6 weeks ahead of me. She knows so that'll be great to talk about everything more.


----------



## jalilma

Just a side note: not only do I love connecting with you ladies as we are all going through the same things but i just love reading how you all write as I'm in the states ha!


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy - I'm glad the appointment well :flower: I'm not sure what it is about pregnancy and crisps! I made DH bring me a big bag of cheese and onion last night :haha:


----------



## joo

A group appointment? Wow that's new to me! Glad it went well Angel , that's fantastic that you get free physio for exercises, wish I had that the first time around. Your trust must be quite ahead in maternity services (or mine is way behind the times ha!).


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Always amazes me how different each trust can be =). Glad it went well !!


----------



## joeybrooks

Girls, feeling sorry for myself. I had a sandwich with me for lunch, but my colleauge mentioned having stew and of course, nothing would do, I had to have stew. I had no money at work with me so my lovely husband went to the shop and got me some and brought to me at work. It wasnt warm enough so I went to the kitchen to heat it up and when I took it out of the microwave, I dropped it all over the floor. I could have cried :(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I feel like routine is everything to me right now. Like I rely on my daily ritual of work, lunch and a nap with DD to psyche myself up for the day and anything that tries to change that makes me nervous. I'm not usually like that but I think since that routine has made me feel pretty decent most of the time I just feel like I need it. Dh called shortly after he left for work and wondered if we could run some errands about a 30 min drive from here with him right after we get off work today and I just really don't want to do anything different :dohh: that takes away my nap time! :haha: it's so frustrating to me that this is the way I am right now but I have such a hard time shaking it. I also still have zero motivation for anything outside my daily routine and so much I need to do. I hate going to work almost every single day but if it weren't for working a few hours a day I probably wouldn't accomplish a single thing but lounging in bed watching movies with dd or something. Ugh!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I spoke too soon today :haha: I suddenly feelt really awful .. nauseous.. which I can't stand :( was sick breakfast sp I knew I needed to get something in me when I could to line my stomach a bit again.. weirdly few hours on it went again and I managed a crisp sandwich :haha: and thoroughly enjoyed it :haha: I'm struggling with the eat little and often as I just eat what I feel like? Might not be doing sickness any good but I just want to make sure I've got something in my belly I guess.

I can't wait til its gone now 100% rather be sick then nauseous and nothing happening it's horrid I feel a bit of relief after being sick.

I guess we will see how long it lasts usually every weekend I get worse I've noticed :shrug:


----------



## jalilma

Question (because I don't remember much from my previous pregnancies).... Does anybody else have a 'heaviness or fullness' feeling in their vagina? Weird right. It almost feels kinda swollen.. But (tmi) it isn't I checked. Its not painful at all just kinda annoying. Is this just one of those early pregnancy things?


----------



## karlilay

How's everyone? Today at about 4pm I got a sudden surge of energy, which I haven't had for two weeks at least. I'm not tired like I need sleep, just feel like all the energy has been zapped out of my body. So I made the most of it and got some house work done. I've been doing the bare minimum every day. I've got behind with my washing and the kids rooms are disgusting, but all done now.

I've also managed to eat a hotdog today! Which is good because I've been living off brown bread and apples. Of course now I am feeling good ish, I'm worrying something's goen wrong. First Tri is soooo testing!


----------



## SecondNote

Oh my goodness I am SO hungry like ALL the time the past few days. I can't get enough to eat. Every time I feel hungry I start to feel sick though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

karlilay said:


> How's everyone? Today at about 4pm I got a sudden surge of energy, which I haven't had for two weeks at least. I'm not tired like I need sleep, just feel like all the energy has been zapped out of my body. So I made the most of it and got some house work done. I've been doing the bare minimum every day. I've got behind with my washing and the kids rooms are disgusting, but all done now.
> 
> I've also managed to eat a hotdog today! Which is good because I've been living off brown bread and apples. Of course now I am feeling good ish, I'm worrying something's goen wrong. First Tri is soooo testing!


I agree it's so hard and lonely I find. :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I still feel really good and totally normal, struggling with the caffeine limit though.. apparently you're only allowed the equivalent of 2 cups of tea per day according to babycentre? I'm used to having loads of coffee so that's hard. 

1st tri is dragging so much! I'm lucky not to have symptoms but it's just the anxiety of wondering if something is off, plus it's so hard not to tell anyone. We're living with my parents for at least the next month and its so hard not to tell them!


----------



## joeybrooks

I am going to be the size of a house. I constantly feel hungry, even though I shouldn't, and when I feel like that I feel sick, so have to eat. I'll be rolling into second tri at this rate!!!


----------



## GeralynB

I gained 60lbs last pregnancy. I'm hoping not to repeat that


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was tiny in pregnancy, gained around 14lb in all and pretty much no obvious bump until 30 weeks, I would have liked to have looked pregnant though! X


----------



## lynnikins

a regular cup of instant coffee is about 57mg of caffeinne as black tea is about 40 mg per standard drink.
brewed coffee from grounds is about 100mg a cup, they used to say 300mg a day now they are saying 200mg a day for a pregnant woman, 
I swapped to decaf which is about 5-10mg per cup


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ah okay maybe babycentre are overestimating, 2 cups of tea per day seems so little! Hm haven't thought of decaf, I love the caffeine kick though! I think I'll stick with a coffee in the morning and another in the afternoon and cut out tea. 

Does anyone have a nickname for baby? This one has become 'baked bean' :haha: our son was 'bumblebee' but it stuck through the whole pregnancy and when he was born it was difficult using his name and not calling him that at first!


----------



## Becyboo__x

As bad as it Is with my son I didn't even check about coffee/tea intake I just drank as I pleased and he's fine :shrug: :haha:

Now I can't hack any just water :nope: sucks had the odd tea but I just don't fancy it anymore I'm a huge coffee person though but that's a definite no for me atm 

My son was called heffalump and that stuck even through his baby years :haha:
This one we always joked about the name "Cletus" so OH calls it Cletus the fetus :dohh: :haha: but I'm sure if we find out.. and if it's a girl he will stop that :haha:


----------



## SecondNote

I am usually obsessed with coffee but I am grossed out by it at the moment. I had an aversion to it in my first trimester last time, too.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've had an aversion to tea and coffee with all my pregnancies, but it hasn't kicked in yet. I'll stick to the nhs guidelines until I go off it. 

Sil just called me a massive weirdo for asking for hot water when she was brewing up. I've had my two cups of tea today though :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

According to the guidelines a cup of tea is the same caffeine content as a can of red bull? Surely not? 

Lol I can't believe how much I'm reading up on caffeine but it's really hard, not drinking alcohol for 9 months doesn't even bother me in the slightest but it's a different story with tea and coffee :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

^^ agreed, i need my tea!!


----------



## joo

I have been guzzling tea like never before! Luckily all I ever have in is decaf tea and coffee. When I was pregnant with DD i couldn't stomach tea or meats, this time so far I can't get enough of both!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not a tea drinker. Love my coffee though!


----------



## Boo44

So how much caffeine does 200mg actually equate to? I'm a terrible coffee addict and when not pregnant I'll have a flat white every day which has a huge caffeine content plus one or two Normal coffees and maybe some tea. I've actually cut right down to about one decaf coffee and one decaf tea per day now - woo! As of this morning my coffee aversion has kicked in and I'm craving tea. The exact same thing happened both of my other pregnancies

Right on cue today my nausea has built up :( I'm feeling so sad about it I was foolishly hoping I had missed it this time as I felt SO normal until yesterday. But I've just done two night shifts and the combination of the hangover from that plus the dreaded 6 week mark has had me feeling like crap today. I've felt a low level nausea all day and most of the afternoon slept on the sofa. I'm terrified this time I think I might have proper anxiety over it. I want to be able to look after my house like i like to, and do things and enjoy things with my boys like usual, not worry over how on earth I'm going to get through each day caring for them. Feel like I could cry!

Also who knows about the old wives tales is it right that crave sweet stuff it's a girl and crave salty it's a boy? Because I've been craving salt salt salt! And add that to the nausea appearing to the DAY the same as my others plus the tea cravings and coffee aversion, I'm fairly sure I have boy number 3 on board!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

There's 80 mg in a standard can of energy drink. But it's more complicated with tea and coffee as you can't always know the exact amount as can depend on how strong you make it ect. I remember from my pregnancy with DS 4 years ago it being on the news about coffee shops such as Costa and Starbucks and how the coffee sold there tends to have a high caffeine content and it being a worry for pregnant women who didn't realise.. I'm sure some of the large Starbucks coffees have the equivalent of 4 red bulls in a single cup x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh and I think it's just old wives tales boo, most of them are proven to not hold any truth at all. I know the sickness one has an element of truth in it, it's been shown in studies that women suffering from HG are a bit more likely to be carrying a girl.. but I think with general sickness it doesn't make a difference.


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Oh and I think it's just old wives tales boo, most of them are proven to not hold any truth at all. I know the sickness one has an element of truth in it, it's been shown in studies that women suffering from HG are a bit more likely to be carrying a girl.. but I think with general sickness it doesn't make a difference.

Yes it's fun to guess though isn't it :D! The Chinese gender predictor said girl for both of my boys so I don't bother with that one lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think all are different I asked my mum she has 2 girls her first my sister being horrendous with sickness and me her 2nd didn't have anything :shrug: I've had a boy no sickness and mcs I had sickness from finding out and this one I have since 6 weeks :dohh:

I've heard loads about being really sick it's more likly a girl every time I mention I'm not well to anyone they instantly say "oh maybe it's a girl this time" I think it can swing either way tbh sickness or no sickness :haha: it'd like to find out if it goes 1 way for each for me but this is my last baby :lol:


----------



## jalilma

For the past few days I've had cramps... Like at about to come cramps... And all I wanted was for them to go away because I was convinced something was wrong... Now I have officially missed af.. And today the cramps have gone away and I just want them to come back because now I think their absence means something is wrong.... I need a cookie or something.. I'm making myself nuts


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Oh and I think it's just old wives tales boo, most of them are proven to not hold any truth at all. I know the sickness one has an element of truth in it, it's been shown in studies that women suffering from HG are a bit more likely to be carrying a girl.. but I think with general sickness it doesn't make a difference.
> 
> Yes it's fun to guess though isn't it :D! The Chinese gender predictor said girl for both of my boys so I don't bother with that one lolClick to expand...

The Chinese chart makes Micah a girl too!:haha:


----------



## joo

I hope my fellow UKers got their extra hour in bed this morning. I did (because DD is at Grandma's!) :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> So how much caffeine does 200mg actually equate to? I'm a terrible coffee addict and when not pregnant I'll have a flat white every day which has a huge caffeine content plus one or two Normal coffees and maybe some tea. I've actually cut right down to about one decaf coffee and one decaf tea per day now - woo! As of this morning my coffee aversion has kicked in and I'm craving tea. The exact same thing happened both of my other pregnancies
> 
> Right on cue today my nausea has built up :( I'm feeling so sad about it I was foolishly hoping I had missed it this time as I felt SO normal until yesterday. But I've just done two night shifts and the combination of the hangover from that plus the dreaded 6 week mark has had me feeling like crap today. I've felt a low level nausea all day and most of the afternoon slept on the sofa. I'm terrified this time I think I might have proper anxiety over it. I want to be able to look after my house like i like to, and do things and enjoy things with my boys like usual, not worry over how on earth I'm going to get through each day caring for them. Feel like I could cry!
> 
> Also who knows about the old wives tales is it right that crave sweet stuff it's a girl and crave salty it's a boy? Because I've been craving salt salt salt! And add that to the nausea appearing to the DAY the same as my others plus the tea cravings and coffee aversion, I'm fairly sure I have boy number 3 on board!

Sorry to hear your nausea has appeared on cue. I would fully recommed Cyclizine, my nausea is now bearable during the day and I'm usually only sick once first thing in the morning, before I couldn't even sip water until later in the afternoon and I had a normal breakfast today and even half a coffee!! 

I have a feeling mine is another boy too as my symptoms are the same as with Micah so far. Do you have any more boy names?


----------



## AngelofTroy

joo said:


> I hope my fellow UKers got their extra hour in bed this morning. I did (because DD is at Grandma's!) :haha:

Thanks, yes I did too because we're staying with in laws for the weekend! Micah woke us really early but MIL was more than happy to take him off my hands and I went back to bed.. Bliss!


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> So how much caffeine does 200mg actually equate to? I'm a terrible coffee addict and when not pregnant I'll have a flat white every day which has a huge caffeine content plus one or two Normal coffees and maybe some tea. I've actually cut right down to about one decaf coffee and one decaf tea per day now - woo! As of this morning my coffee aversion has kicked in and I'm craving tea. The exact same thing happened both of my other pregnancies
> 
> Right on cue today my nausea has built up :( I'm feeling so sad about it I was foolishly hoping I had missed it this time as I felt SO normal until yesterday. But I've just done two night shifts and the combination of the hangover from that plus the dreaded 6 week mark has had me feeling like crap today. I've felt a low level nausea all day and most of the afternoon slept on the sofa. I'm terrified this time I think I might have proper anxiety over it. I want to be able to look after my house like i like to, and do things and enjoy things with my boys like usual, not worry over how on earth I'm going to get through each day caring for them. Feel like I could cry!
> 
> Also who knows about the old wives tales is it right that crave sweet stuff it's a girl and crave salty it's a boy? Because I've been craving salt salt salt! And add that to the nausea appearing to the DAY the same as my others plus the tea cravings and coffee aversion, I'm fairly sure I have boy number 3 on board!
> 
> Sorry to hear your nausea has appeared on cue. I would fully recommed Cyclizine, my nausea is now bearable during the day and I'm usually only sick once first thing in the morning, before I couldn't even sip water until later in the afternoon and I had a normal breakfast today and even half a coffee!!
> 
> I have a feeling mine is another boy too as my symptoms are the same as with Micah so far. Do you have any more boy names?Click to expand...

I was the same with Jack and Freddie and again now! For a boy I like Henry, Arthur, George and Hugo - very traditional! I think OH may take some persuading on Hugo though!

Does the cyclizine make you drowsy or nauseous without vomiting? I'm always terrified of side effects. But if it ramps up I'm off to get cyclizine for sure sounds like it's great for you!


----------



## Becyboo__x

joo said:


> I hope my fellow UKers got their extra hour in bed this morning. I did (because DD is at Grandma's!) :haha:

I didn't! OH snoring away.. then DS up at 5 shouting had to tell him 3 times to be quiet then OH had to get up and tell him again later he wasted pleased as today was his only ly in day :dohh: oh well!

Half term this week so no school runs


----------



## karlilay

No extra hour for me, kids made sure of that lol. Up and watched some films and done the house work now I'm just trying to curb my sickness with rich teas.

My pregnancy this time is identical to my daughters. With my son I felt fine, no symptoms exept tiredness. With this one and Madi, I feel like death warmed up. I'm freezing all the time, I feel sick all the time. I hate food. I be sick all through the night, it's grim!


----------



## joeybrooks

No extra hour and I really could have done with it. As I type I'm sitting in the car 2with Ethan asleep beside me taking this opportunity to close my eyes for Hal an hour. I've got a creak in my neck now though. Sleep when they're sleeping they say, so I gave it a go.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think I'm too early on to be able to compare symptoms between my pregnancies the main difference is that I'm not covered in spots. It's usually the spots that make me test. I have two boys so far =). 

Got up about normal time and I feel fine today ! Yay


----------



## tinkerbelle93

No extra hour sleep but it felt like we got out the house nice and early for once! 

Pregnancy feels the opposite to last time but then again that was over 4 years ago. I have no feeling to whether it's a boy or girl, me and DH aren't too fussed but I'm not looking forward to the opinions of other people- I've had soo many 'I bet you want a girl next time/hopefully you'll get a girl next' ect over the past couple of years that I really hope reactions won't be unenthusiastic/disappointed if it is another lovely little boy. I know I shouldn't care but it winds me up when people say that!


----------



## karlilay

We're not too fussed on gender really, but I ow old love my daughter to have a sister.

I get it all the time, three! You must be mad. 
Why would you want any more you've got one of each... Blah blah.... :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

we were sure for a while that we were done with just one- and we got all the time ' but.... don't you want to try for a boy? boys are so wonderful' right in front of my daughter. complete strangers. i have a hard time seeing the obsession with boys only because of how people act like girls are nothing!


i do hope this is another girl i would love her to have a sister. but i would be happy with either.


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> No extra hour for me, kids made sure of that lol. Up and watched some films and done the house work now I'm just trying to curb my sickness with rich teas.
> 
> My pregnancy this time is identical to my daughters. With my son I felt fine, no symptoms exept tiredness. With this one and Madi, I feel like death warmed up. I'm freezing all the time, I feel sick all the time. I hate food. I be sick all through the night, it's grim!

It's funny people always say they were better with boy pregnancies than girls. I think I must be an unlucky type because I was sicky with both my boys :|


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> So how much caffeine does 200mg actually equate to? I'm a terrible coffee addict and when not pregnant I'll have a flat white every day which has a huge caffeine content plus one or two Normal coffees and maybe some tea. I've actually cut right down to about one decaf coffee and one decaf tea per day now - woo! As of this morning my coffee aversion has kicked in and I'm craving tea. The exact same thing happened both of my other pregnancies
> 
> Right on cue today my nausea has built up :( I'm feeling so sad about it I was foolishly hoping I had missed it this time as I felt SO normal until yesterday. But I've just done two night shifts and the combination of the hangover from that plus the dreaded 6 week mark has had me feeling like crap today. I've felt a low level nausea all day and most of the afternoon slept on the sofa. I'm terrified this time I think I might have proper anxiety over it. I want to be able to look after my house like i like to, and do things and enjoy things with my boys like usual, not worry over how on earth I'm going to get through each day caring for them. Feel like I could cry!
> 
> Also who knows about the old wives tales is it right that crave sweet stuff it's a girl and crave salty it's a boy? Because I've been craving salt salt salt! And add that to the nausea appearing to the DAY the same as my others plus the tea cravings and coffee aversion, I'm fairly sure I have boy number 3 on board!
> 
> Sorry to hear your nausea has appeared on cue. I would fully recommed Cyclizine, my nausea is now bearable during the day and I'm usually only sick once first thing in the morning, before I couldn't even sip water until later in the afternoon and I had a normal breakfast today and even half a coffee!!
> 
> I have a feeling mine is another boy too as my symptoms are the same as with Micah so far. Do you have any more boy names?Click to expand...
> 
> I was the same with Jack and Freddie and again now! For a boy I like Henry, Arthur, George and Hugo - very traditional! I think OH may take some persuading on Hugo though!
> 
> Does the cyclizine make you drowsy or nauseous without vomiting? I'm always terrified of side effects. But if it ramps up I'm off to get cyclizine for sure sounds like it's great for you!Click to expand...

I'm still nauseous on and off but a lot less than without them, and I don't think I'm any more tired than I would be anyway.. Which is exhausted lol, but not a drugged sort of drowsiness. The only side effect I had was I felt jittery for the first 24-36 hours, like I'd had too many coffees, but that's gone now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Depends on the person Hun. My boss had a terrible time with er boy. Was much easier with her girl. 

Sil was way worse with the boy than either girl. My aunt had a terrible time with her boy too and sailed through with her girl.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

People only get ruder... We have two boys and I can only imagine how bad the "I hope u get a girl" comments are going to be. I'm happy either way really. But OMG it's annoying. Makes me want to wait until we know the gender to announce!


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> People only get ruder... We have two boys and I can only imagine how bad the "I hope u get a girl" comments are going to be. I'm happy either way really. But OMG it's annoying. Makes me want to wait until we know the gender to announce!

Oh definitely join the club! People say to me 'are you going to go for a girl one day?' and these are people that have no idea I'm pregnant and no idea about me at all really! I'm trying really hard to just say something like that would be lovely and a healthy little boy would be lovely too! 

In fact just this pm we were at the in-laws and they don't know yet. They have 5 grandchildren under 5 (including mine obv) and only one of them is a girl. My MIL was saying ooh I wonder how another girl would change the dynamics... Of course everyone was looking at me because my SIL and BIL are done and dusted. Makes me want a girl more for them than myself!! Sigh


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I had the easiest pregnancy ever with my daughter. Was never ever nauseous. This time around I've had some nausea, nothing compared to what some of you are experiencing. Besides being tired in addition to that it's pretty close to my first pregnancy so far but just the couple differences make me lean more towards boy.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> People only get ruder... We have two boys and I can only imagine how bad the "I hope u get a girl" comments are going to be. I'm happy either way really. But OMG it's annoying. Makes me want to wait until we know the gender to announce!
> 
> Oh definitely join the club! People say to me 'are you going to go for a girl one day?' and these are people that have no idea I'm pregnant and no idea about me at all really! I'm trying really hard to just say something like that would be lovely and a healthy little boy would be lovely too!
> 
> In fact just this pm we were at the in-laws and they don't know yet. They have 5 grandchildren under 5 (including mine obv) and only one of them is a girl. My MIL was saying ooh I wonder how another girl would change the dynamics... Of course everyone was looking at me because my SIL and BIL are done and dusted. Makes me want a girl more for them than myself!! SighClick to expand...

haha, it's the exact same with my our parents, all grand sons. So not a girl in sight !! So everyone always looks to us... ughh, it feels like pressure:dohh:


----------



## joeybrooks

I was chatting with a colleague and I said two would be my max and she said I bet you don't say that if you have another boy, you'll want to go for a girl! There is no way that I would consider a third child that I couldn't support financially or really be young enough for, just because of the sex! I'd be so happy with another boy, I genuinely don't mind!


----------



## GeralynB

joeybrooks said:


> I was chatting with a colleague and I said two would be my max and she said I bet you don't say that if you have another boy, you'll want to go for a girl! There is no way that I would consider a third child that I couldn't support financially or really be young enough for, just because of the sex! I'd be so happy with another boy, I genuinely don't mind!

Same with me. We're only having 2 children. If we have another boy then we'll have 2 boys and I'm perfectly happy with that


----------



## Lil_Pixie

GeralynB said:


> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> I was chatting with a colleague and I said two would be my max and she said I bet you don't say that if you have another boy, you'll want to go for a girl! There is no way that I would consider a third child that I couldn't support financially or really be young enough for, just because of the sex! I'd be so happy with another boy, I genuinely don't mind!
> 
> Same with me. We're only having 2 children. If we have another boy then we'll have 2 boys and I'm perfectly happy with thatClick to expand...

Me too! We couldn't afford more than two and I couldn't care for more than two. And I quite like the idea of two boys!


----------



## babyclements

Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm 4 weeks 3 days pregnant with my 3rd baby, I've 2 little boys 3 & 2 very excited to our next and more than likely last baby :) early days so just hoping everything works out :). Due June 30th


----------



## Boo44

GeralynB said:


> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> I was chatting with a colleague and I said two would be my max and she said I bet you don't say that if you have another boy, you'll want to go for a girl! There is no way that I would consider a third child that I couldn't support financially or really be young enough for, just because of the sex! I'd be so happy with another boy, I genuinely don't mind!
> 
> Same with me. We're only having 2 children. If we have another boy then we'll have 2 boys and I'm perfectly happy with thatClick to expand...

Two boys is absolutely wonderful I adore my life! I never would have said that until I had them because I would always have assumed I'd like girls as I'm quite a girly girl. But my word, if you get two boys you will be just as blessed! I literally thank God for them every single day x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I would love a 3rd, regardless of whether this one is a girl or boy, I just like the idea of a big-ish busy family. But that will be something we think about in a couple of years and completely dependent on what our finances look like, but will feel incredibly blessed either way.


----------



## mommyxofxone

In our family there are five girl grandchildren and my sil is due with the first boy in Feb.


----------



## GeralynB

babyclements said:


> Hi ladies, can I join you? I'm 4 weeks 3 days pregnant with my 3rd baby, I've 2 little boys 3 & 2 very excited to our next and more than likely last baby :) early days so just hoping everything works out :). Due June 30th

Welcome! :wave: I added you to the front page


----------



## Starlight32

Can I join? EDD is June 5 :)


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Can I join? EDD is June 5 :)

Welcome! I added you to the front page


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight32 said:


> Can I join? EDD is June 5 :)

Welcome and congrats! X


----------



## gaiagirl

Would like to join! EDD June 25


----------



## tinkerbelle93

gaiagirl said:


> Would like to join! EDD June 25

Congratulations :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Time is moving so slowly I think it will start going backwards


----------



## joeybrooks

I know, I cannot beleive how slow it is going. I really thought that a second pregnancy would go much faster because I am not solely focussed on just that, but nope, I feel like I should be ready to give birth any day now!!!


----------



## Starlight32

Time has gone so slow since I found out I was pregnant.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I agree it's dragging! I forget I'm pregnant a lot to be honest, only me and DH know so all day I don't talk about it to anyone else about it, add that to the fact I don't feel pregnant and a lot of the time I forget.


----------



## AngelofTroy

It's so slow, how am I not even 8 weeks yet??? I've been throwing up for what seems like forever now. O wake up exhausted and drag myself around until I can collapse and repeat. I hate first tri. :'(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think it's this coupled with Christmas. For me they are on a very similar schedule. Should be 13 weeks a few days before Christmas. So it's now making Christmas drag too haha


----------



## jalilma

Yesterday I was hungry... I mean h.u.n.g.r.y... So at dinner I ate... Rather a lot.. But whatever. It wasn't junk it was a well balanced meal I just had like 2 of them. Later my boyfriend made a comment of me 'going to be as big as a house' that really hurt my feelings (yes I'm hormonal) I take pride in being pretty fit and work out almost daily... Although the past 2 weeks not so much as I had cramps as a constant companion and was slightly apprehensive to push my body. But now that they have eased up I have eased back into my routine, and was just starting not to feel like a slacker. I know he didn't mean to be hurtful and probably disnt even realize it was hurtful as I just laughed it off. But darn men when are they going to realize commenting about a woman's weight is never a good path to take.


----------



## Boo44

I'm with you on the dragging thing - I've known for about 3 years so how am I only just 6 weeks????


----------



## lynnikins

the gender comments really annoy me with four sons in a row b4 DD then i had to start walking away from who started talking gender to me. 
already im getting " im hoping u have another girl" comments from those in the know,

soz i was awol we had a rental inspection on friday so the week was full getting ready then weekends are always busy with 5 kids around lol


----------



## Starlight32

I'm dreading the holidays. I use to love them, but I've recently developed an anxiety disorder (long story), and I'm not looking forward to having to socialize with my husband's family. They are wonderful, but I have been avoiding all social activities because of my mental problems that happened within the last 7 months. I won't be able to avoid socializing on the holidays.


----------



## GeralynB

gaiagirl said:


> Would like to join! EDD June 25

Welcome! I added you to the front page.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Feeling lowsy yet again I can't keep up atm with sickness it's here then it's not then its back :dohh: its gone to plain nausea now which is the worst lingering around want to be sick but nothing will come of it :nope:

We move house next Monday and I'm dreading to how I'll feel tbh specially with having to pack this week and make sure old house is as it was, DS off for half term and OH at work 9-5 I can see it being a pain and rush! 

Still not heard from a midwife either I don't expect to til around 10 weeks but wth moving situation vas I told my Dr he said hell sort one in right area for me so I'm not sure if I'll get a phone call or a letter about an appointment :shrug: they don't know my new address though only my contact number


----------



## SecondNote

Morning sickness (well all day sickness really) has hit me hard, ladies! I'm miserable. I work full time and I don't know how I am going to get through this. I just want to lay in bed all day. :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

SecondNote said:


> Morning sickness (well all day sickness really) has hit me hard, ladies! I'm miserable. I work full time and I don't know how I am going to get through this. I just want to lay in bed all day. :(

:hugs: Horrible isn't it.I


----------



## boosted88253

SecondNote said:


> Morning sickness (well all day sickness really) has hit me hard, ladies! I'm miserable. I work full time and I don't know how I am going to get through this. I just want to lay in bed all day. :(

I'm right there with you just feel yucky like all day and almost nothing sounds good to eat. I much preferred with DD I just had to be sick once in the morning (usually in the shower go figure) then I was totally fine the rest of the day.


----------



## joeybrooks

Is anyone that is having their second child feeling a little emotional about it. I keep flitting between thoughts of "I'm looking forward to my son having a sibling" to "how can I possibly love another human being as much as I love my son". I know it is probably normal and I know that I WILL love it as much, but it is all just a bit weird at the minute.


----------



## GeralynB

joeybrooks said:


> Is anyone that is having their second child feeling a little emotional about it. I keep flitting between thoughts of "I'm looking forward to my son having a sibling" to "how can I possibly love another human being as much as I love my son". I know it is probably normal and I know that I WILL love it as much, but it is all just a bit weird at the minute.

Yup I keep feeling like I won't be able to give my son all the attention he gets now and I feel sad about it and then of course I cry because I cry about everything nowadays


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm finding it so weird that I will have another baby different to my son, especially since he will start school so I will be staying at home with the new baby. I just can't picture it! Im really wondering so much more this time what they will look like, especially if it is another boy.


----------



## gaiagirl

Definitely feeling what you ladies are! Time is DRAGGINGGGGGG and that is disappointing because I truly thought it would move faster 2nd time around.

Have I really known for less than 2 weeks?!?!

Also...the reason I have waited almost 3 years to TTC is my anxiety over what will happen to my relationship with DS. We have a very close bond and spend soooo much 1:1 time, it makes me pretty sad to think about losing that. For him and for me. Obviously the pros have outweighed the cons as we decided we DO want a second, but still. It is a challenging part of this transition for sure.


----------



## SecondNote

You ladies make me feel so much better knowing I am not alone. I have been wanting to post for days about how I have been feeling guilty about getting pregnant again and not being able to spend as much time with DS. My emotions have been up and down every day ranging from feeling guilty to being really excited and then guilty again. This is a planned pregnancy and we really wanted it but there are moments I go "oh my goodness what did we do?!"


----------



## Becyboo__x

I agree also .. I've always wanted a sibling for my son I wish I could of gave him one earlier so he had not a big age gap in reality .. but oh well .. he's a bit older now he will be nearly 6 and a half when baby's due he's already started being a little different cuddling more etc he's never been that much of a cuddly child tbh but he's excited as well he just wants a brother :haha: 

But I do feel he's everything to me and I wish I only had him a lot but then I know I'll love them both the same and I'd hope DS feelt included and could help me out here and there and even be a role model to his brother/sister


----------



## karlilay

I'm on baby number three now, and I had the same fears when I was pregnant with Zach.mindid feel a bit guilty when he was born, but it lasted for only a tiny while.
The bond my kids have is amazing, and that's why we went for number three, I promise, you will love this baby as much as your first :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Gaia omg I feel totally the same. That special bond I have with dd. But that's also why we told her right off so she's used to the idea before baby gets here. Going to involve her as much as I can :)


----------



## joo

SecondNote said:


> [/LIST]6399979]This is a planned pregnancy and we really wanted it but there are moments I go "oh my goodness what did we do?!"

I thought the exact same this morning! I,m usually pretty excited, we tried for a year for this baby and suffered a loss, but i woke up this morning in a bit of a panic and worried if we'd made a mistake! Bloody hormones! When we brought DD home from hospital I remember the hormones taking over and I seriously suggested to OH we should have her adopted :wacko: Thank goodness he looked at me like I was crazy.


----------



## joo

It's going so slowly :( 

In more depressing news, i saw a lady today who is 28 weeks pregnant with #2 and she looks the same size as I am at 6 weeks! She was absolutely tiny. why am i showing so much and is my baby going to be a giant???


----------



## joeybrooks

Glad I posted that now, its nice to know I'm not alone. My son is my whole world and it almost feels as though I'm cheating on him or feel that he is not enough in some way. We too deliberated on whether or not to have another but a big factor in that was that we wanted him to have a sibling. Its just so hard especially at an already emotional time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Joo me too! I look huge :(


----------



## ashleyg

I am SO nervous to have two kids. The thought of it actually happening just hit me today and I'm panicking. We just got our daughter into a good routine a few months back and now I feel like it's going to be so hectic when baby #2 is here. She will be 21 months when her baby brother/sister is here so she'll be a bit older but I'm nervous that all this new transitioning is going to throw her off. 
I'm starting to panic and wonder if we tried too soon for another? But I've always wanted kids closer in age.

UGH. Hormones are making me overthink everything


----------



## vaniilla

I hope everyone's having a good week, it's half term here so we're spending the week with family - I normally have lots of wine and it's getting harder to not seem suspicious every time I'm offered! :dohh: still terrified of every cramp!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm feeling more guilty about not being a good mum right now than about when the baby is here. I know Micah will love having a sibling, but right now I'm too sick to do anything with him and he's watched more TV in the last few weeks than in the rest of his life put together! And he's definitely worried about me being so poorly, it's affecting his behaviour and making things doubly hard. :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I honestly never worried about it. There is a six year age gap though so I think that makes it very different. My only child was already at school all day. He loves having a brother. My youngest misses him like mad whilst he is at school.


----------



## Boo44

ashleyg said:


> I am SO nervous to have two kids. The thought of it actually happening just hit me today and I'm panicking. We just got our daughter into a good routine a few months back and now I feel like it's going to be so hectic when baby #2 is here. She will be 21 months when her baby brother/sister is here so she'll be a bit older but I'm nervous that all this new transitioning is going to throw her off.
> I'm starting to panic and wonder if we tried too soon for another? But I've always wanted kids closer in age.
> 
> UGH. Hormones are making me overthink everything

I went through this a LOT with #2, I think I had antenatal anxiety over it, I would wake in the night panicking how on earth I would deal with a brand new baby in a Moses basket needing me every second when my 18 month old was just next door too. Although it was stressful feeling like that when pregnant, it made it seem so easy when he was actually born, it was so much easier than I had imagined it would be. You'll be fine but you probably won't realise that until the baby is here! Don't worry it's a completely normal feeling

Angel - I'm so sorry you're still feeling rough, go back to the GP and ask if there's anything else you can have x


----------



## joeybrooks

My son is worrying about me being sick too. I was over the sink the other day retching and he was petting me asking me if I was ok. When I got up and my eyes were watering, he asked me if I was crying!! Felt so sorry for him.

I am just feeling so sick!! I woke this morning and panicked because I actually felt ok, and then bam, it came back again. It is just constant nausea and retching. Some dirtbird in work left a blue molded cup of tea on top of the fridge and that set me off!!!


----------



## lynnikins

i felt nervous about dealing with 2 when pregnant with number two but honestly number one doesn't remember not having siblings theres 21 months between 1&2 and 2&3, 3&4, 17 months between 4&5 and will be just 15 months between 5&6, they are lost when they are seperated from their siblings they thrive on each others company and I have regained some time to do some things because the older ones help occupy the younger ones so I can slip out of the room and go do laundry or cook or clean.
of course they have their moments where we are all going stir crazy because they are tired or grumpy but they love each other so much I love them all equally and we make the quality time we spend with each of them 1:1 so much more special because it happens less often.


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! Just popping my head in here! By my estimation I'm due somewhere between 28th May and 1st June! My date guesses are usually out by at least 4 or 5 days, even when I was quite confident of them with my 2nd! This is my 3rd baby, I already have 2 little girls, and I'm hoping for a boy this time, especially as this is likely to be my last baby for a long while at least! I've popped my head round the door of the May group too but there are some in there who are going for sexing scans before I have my dating one so it all feels a bit weird! 
Beca


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh my skin is breaking out terribly! I forgot this part.

It's kind of cool though to be going through a second time, because I have a pregnancy journal from my son's pregnancy and I can look and compare to the same day and how I felt et cetera. And wouldn't you know it? 5 weeks, acne.


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh actually it wasn't until six weeks with him! Darn, I hope it isn't worse this time.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh I hope it's not. Feeling sick is horrible! 
I'm missing my acne this time. I usually have it before I even test .... Hmmm


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've been reading for ages trying to find the courage to join and make it official! 
My guestimate on due date is 20th June. 
Looking forward to getting to know some of you. There are already a few names i recognise. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

My hair is greasy and gross :( was gorgeous was dd


----------



## joo

I never did get that pregnancy glow.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi becca and teeny weeny. Welcome and congrats :flower: 

Rhi I always get eczema on my chest in pregnancy. It drives me mad it's so itchy and I usually get it so early that that's the reason I tested last time. This time nothing at all :shrug: we are NOT worrying about this stuff! Every pregnancy is different. Maybe we'll skip the shitty skin and go for a pregnancy glow this time :haha:


----------



## jalilma

I swear I'm not complaining honest... But this about to pass out from fatigue is for the birds... I know it's all part of the process and I am happy about it... But feeling like my brain is going the speed of a slug is awful... And I have to go to some Halloween thing with my mom Which means I won't get home until like 7. I just want a time out.


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny Weeny said:


> I've been reading for ages trying to find the courage to join and make it official!
> My guestimate on due date is 20th June.
> Looking forward to getting to know some of you. There are already a few names i recognise. Xx

Welcome to the group! :flower:


----------



## Boo44

Girls can anyone suggest any fizzy sort of drinks that are not too full of calories or sugar? I can't stomach water at the moment or sparkling water and I've sickened myself to orange squash because I've had so much of it. I'm off tea and coffee now too :(

All day today at work I've felt dog tired like I could sleep for a year and queasy. I have a taste in my mouth that I can't shift. Argh I've got the first tri Blues good and proper :(


----------



## GeralynB

Teeny Weeny said:


> I've been reading for ages trying to find the courage to join and make it official!
> My guestimate on due date is 20th June.
> Looking forward to getting to know some of you. There are already a few names i recognise. Xx

Welcome! I added you to the front page


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Girls can anyone suggest any fizzy sort of drinks that are not too full of calories or sugar? I can't stomach water at the moment or sparkling water and I've sickened myself to orange squash because I've had so much of it. I'm off tea and coffee now too :(
> 
> All day today at work I've felt dog tired like I could sleep for a year and queasy. I have a taste in my mouth that I can't shift. Argh I've got the first tri Blues good and proper :(

Have you tried mixing a small amount if juice or cordial with fizzy water? Ginger cordial with fizzy water helps me some days, or just very diluted grapefruit juice with fizzy water.


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Girls can anyone suggest any fizzy sort of drinks that are not too full of calories or sugar? I can't stomach water at the moment or sparkling water and I've sickened myself to orange squash because I've had so much of it. I'm off tea and coffee now too :(
> 
> All day today at work I've felt dog tired like I could sleep for a year and queasy. I have a taste in my mouth that I can't shift. Argh I've got the first tri Blues good and proper :(
> 
> 
> Have you tried mixing a small amount if juice or cordial with fizzy water? Ginger cordial with fizzy water helps me some days, or just very diluted grapefruit juice with fizzy water.Click to expand...

Thanks I'll try those - anything tangy or spicy or salty seems to help me. I'm going to end up massively fat if I keep eating salt and vinegar crisps :(


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Had a nurse visit yesterday. Only exciting thing is that I now have a date set for my first true apt, four weeks from yesterday. Sigh. So far time has passed pretty quickly for me but that just seems so far out. I'll get to hopefully hear a heartbeat at the apt but unless my doctor thinks my uterus is measuring off based on how far along I should be it will be 18-20 weeks before I get an ultrasound :nope:

At my apt yesterday the nurse said I should be drinking 10-12 glasses of water a day. Does anyone get close to this?! I'm horrible about getting enough water! I knew I wasn't getting what I should but according to that I'm not even close to getting enough!

On a more exciting note dd's outfit for our pregnancy announcement photo shoot came in today so I'll get to start working on that soon to pass the time!


----------



## AngelofTroy

MiraclesHappn said:


> At my apt yesterday the nurse said I should be drinking 10-12 glasses of water a day. Does anyone get close to this?!

Now I feel 100x worse! Today II had only managed about 30ml of water by 8pm, and I've been sick 6 times.. So I'm pretty sure that makes it a negative intake of water! I'm always a bit better in the evening but I couldn't even manage my ginger cordial and ended up with a glass if diet coke... Which is so far all I've managed to keep down liquid wise in 24 hours. I'm sipping ginger ale now but poor baby must be so thirsty.


----------



## SecondNote

I am having a horrible time at drinking water lately! It makes me gag. :(


----------



## DobbyForever

Popped by to update I had vanishing twin then lost twin #2. I won't be around much if at all. Not really handling it well.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

DobbyForever said:


> Popped by to update I had vanishing twin then lost twin #2. I won't be around much if at all. Not really handling it well.

:hugs: I am so sorry to hear this Dobby. Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. :hugs: xx


----------



## karlilay

Sorry to hear that Dobby :hugs:


----------



## karlilay

MiraclesHappn said:


> Had a nurse visit yesterday. Only exciting thing is that I now have a date set for my first true apt, four weeks from yesterday. Sigh. So far time has passed pretty quickly for me but that just seems so far out. I'll get to hopefully hear a heartbeat at the apt but unless my doctor thinks my uterus is measuring off based on how far along I should be it will be 18-20 weeks before I get an ultrasound :nope:
> 
> At my apt yesterday the nurse said I should be drinking 10-12 glasses of water a day. Does anyone get close to this?! I'm horrible about getting enough water! I knew I wasn't getting what I should but according to that I'm not even close to getting enough!
> 
> On a more exciting note dd's outfit for our pregnancy announcement photo shoot came in today so I'll get to start working on that soon to pass the time!

I cannot drink water at all. I throw up everytime I brush my teeth because I have to swill with water.
I have been drinking weak blackcurrant and pure Orange. Ive also got a thing about 7up and ice. Obviously not drinking loads of it, but I could easily.

Got my first midwife appt next week and I'm so scared I'm going to cry, I am deathly afraid of giving birth, and I know it's all going to be a bit more real when I go to the midwife.
Scary and exciting all together.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry to hear that dobby :hugs:


----------



## wishuwerehere

People struggling with water have you tried mint tea or ginger tea? I find warm drinks easier than cold and mint/ginger help settle the stomach x


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so sorry for your loss dobby :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

So sorry Dobby :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I found previous when I had HG cold flat 7up keept me ok I had to shake it in a bottle :dohh: .. but this time I find I'm throwing up water I managed to keep down tropical berry drink (simler to gaterade) and I found having mints helped I have polos they seem to keep me going too.. other then that I've not found anything personally .. 

I feel better then I did but still being sick multiple times and don't feel like certain foods I'll be happy when I can eat something nice :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Is anyone else struggling to hide it from people ? I keep getting offered wine and I have barely any appetite so refusing lots of food too :dohh:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Very sorry for your loss dobby :hugs:

Wow you ladies all make me realize how lucky I have been, even with this one being slightly more difficult than my first pregnancy. I'm so sorry you all are having such a hard time!! Now I feel like I should be drinking enough water for all of us because I'm totally capable, just lazy and can't remember to get enough down most the time! I highly commend all of you who were this sick with previous pregnancies and went ahead and did it again! I don't know that I would be that strong. I hope out passes quickly for you all!

I have had a hard time not slipping up and saying something, for sure. I actually did mess up at work talking to a coworker who is pregnant for the first time, giving her advice and said "this time I will" instead of "next time I have a baby" not sure if she caught it but I just feel like almost everyone around me is not going to be very surprised when we announce, just expecting it. Feels like it's pretty obvious.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry dobby =(


----------



## GeralynB

Sorry Dobby


----------



## joo

Dobby, i'm so sorry about your sad news :hugs: rest up and take good care of yourself xx


I drink hot water and a slice of lemon, not for sickness, just usually I drink it instead of tea and still got my water quota.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dobby so sorry :( :hugs: x


----------



## Boo44

Mints are helping me too, and all of my drinks have to be super cold otherwise I can't stomach them. It's so random being completely off tea and coffee, it's been opposite to my other pregnancies when I craved the tea. I hope I can drink them again soon!

Main thing this time is complete utter exhaustion. I fell asleep on the sofa at 8.30pm last night and dragged myself off to bed and even when I woke at 7.30 this morning I felt exhausted like I could sleep again all day :( it's awful I feel so pale and yuk I'm sure people must be able to tell


----------



## joo

I am suffering insomnia!! Boo!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've had some slight nausea kick in which is at it's worse during the mornings and evenings but have been quite lucky in that aspect. My IBS seems to be a lot worse though which I will probably mention to the doctor. 

I have my 1st GP appt on Monday at 7+3weeks. The lady on the phone said I have to see the GP first because they organise the scans or something along those lines.. so will I have my scan letter before I see the midwife? Has anybody had their 12-week scan booked yet? x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

In my area the midwife seems to send off for the scan at the booking in app. I haven't even rang the GP surgery yet. I know the midwife won't get in touch until ten weeks so not much point. I hope the scan comes through quickly after that. I know the local hospital is behind. A friend told me in passing recently that she has a long wait to find out gender as the hospital is really behind on scans. =/ crikey. I'm the fussy type though and will probably have a few private scans in between.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh dear that's not good.. I thought they have to specifically do the 20-week scan between 19-21 weeks? I really hope there's not too much of a wait at our local hospital x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

With my son we didn't get our 12 week scan till almost 15 weeks. That was a loonng secret lol. 

I'm really lucky, my Dr's surgery has its own community midwife so I've got my booking in appointment next Wednesday (6+6 based on lmp) 

I'm not even 6 weeks yet so no sickness but man I'm tired! My stupid phone got muddled with the time change too and got me up at 4 am :dohh: at 5.45 I was still sat on the sofa staring at the wall thinking about moving. I'll be glad when this week is over!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does anyone know if the midwife will contact for an appointment or if you have to make am appointment with a midwife? 

I saw my GP at 5/6 weeks I think it was bit in moving which i said to him and he said he would sort something not sure what that means though! But I'm hoping someone might ring me :shrug: with DS I booked all my appointments through my doctors but that was quite awhile ago.


----------



## GeralynB

I feel like I've been pregnant forever already...why can't I be one of those people from that show I Didn't Even Know I Was Pregnant and just give birth lol


----------



## gaiagirl

I think if I didn't have time to mentally and literally prepare I would be a wreck! 

I am actually glad I have until June...I just want to be 16-32 weeks that whole time! Lol


----------



## gaiagirl

And dobby I'm so so sorry you have been through so much.


----------



## karlilay

When I had Madi and Zach, the midwife at booking in sorted your scan. But I haven't seen the midwife yet, I will next week. And I got a letter in the post a couple of weeks ago for my 12 week scan. 26th Novemeber.

Just remembered I have to have all the blood taken next week don't I. Gross!


----------



## GeralynB

I still need to call and make an appointment with my midwife. They won't see me until 8 weeks so I guess I should do that soon


----------



## Boo44

I haven't seen any dr or midwife yet either. I guess I'll contact the surgery at 8 weeks and wait to see the midwife. They only do bloods and send off for your scan anyway, and the scan won't be until 12 weeks so I'm not in a hurry. 

Trying to decide whether to have the first tri screening for downs/trisomy13/18. I never did with my last two. And I would definitely never even consider not continuing a pregnancy if I was high risk. But somethings making me wonder if I should have it this time as I'm a bit older. Am still only 33 though! Just being indecisive x


----------



## lynnikins

there was a 2 week wait from booking my mw appointment to actually getting it ladies so if your in the UK and already 6 wks I would get onto your GP surgery about getting booked in, MW will probably ring the hospital tomorrow while im there for my scan appointment they like to do that rather than send off for it here


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have opted out if the downs testing again. Both my sister in law and my best friend have had high risk results recently and had huge amounts of stress as a result only to be told after amniocentesis that it's fine. I opted out with Micah anyway because it wouldn't change anything for me and also even if you come back low risk that really doesn't guarantee anything. The majority of the most severely disabled children I've worked with have had brain injuries caused at birth or after, or have conditions that didn't show up until they were older. So as negative as it might sound, celebrating a low risk seems somewhat premature to me. You never know when or if a child's needs may change.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I hadn't thought of that yet, we had the testing with DS but I'm not sure this time. My brother and sister-in-law got a very high risk result with their daughter and it caused so much stress and definitely lowered their spirits for the rest of the pregnancy and my niece was absolutely fine x


----------



## GeralynB

I didn't have the testing with my son and won't have it with this baby. It just causes unnecessary stress imo


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I didn't have it with my son but after he was born I wondered if he would have had any urgent medical needs had he been norm with downs? I wouldn't like to think that he needed extra care we could have known about. 

That being said we'd never have an amniocentesis so not sure it's worth the worry either way really.


----------



## Boo44

Yes id never have an amniocentesis either. So basically the only reason to have it would be to prepare. But I'm a worrier and it only tells you a risk so I would be worrying about anything and everything that might not be an issue

Thanks ladies you've reminded me why I didn't have it with my sons and I won't again this time!


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry dobby :hugs: 

We opted out of 12 week scan too. Known too many people to be given terrible news and told to abort- parents didn't and baby fine!!! All that stress!!!! Can't manage that personally. 

My next appt is Nov 9th and I get a dating ultrasound never had one with dd. Excited :)


----------



## jalilma

Can I vent for one second .... I. Just. Want. To. Poop! That is all.... Constipation is for the birds when you are already feeling bloated!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I really don't know what for the birds means :rofl:


----------



## gaiagirl

I won't be doing screening either, although they look for anomalies and red flags at the typical 18-20 week US here. Nothing in addition to that though, I agree with all the reasons you ladies listed.

I have my first appt with same midwives as my last pregnancy on Nov 12 just before 8 weeks. They have already ordered me an early dating US though as I asked them to to alleviate anxiety I am having this time around. Hopefully it will be about 8/9 weeks...I haven't got the date yet!


----------



## Starlight32

Dobby, that is heart breaking news. Sending prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Starlight32

We were going to opt out of the nt scan but decided to do it for another chance to see baby.

I am also very constipated! I had to back off the cheese in an effort to help move things along.


----------



## jalilma

I ate some prunes and took a gas-x now I'm filling the house with green clouds... My kids are repulsed but I'm starting to feel better! Hahaha


----------



## DobbyForever

Thanks ladies. Tomorrow marks a week I lost Baby #2. I'm trying so hard not to just snap at everything and everybody.

Gaia, dunno if we already went over this but I love how great minds think alike and we have the same avatar. Or we used to anyway before I changed it to my little bub.


----------



## vaniilla

We had the nt testing with lo and will have it again, I like to be informed and would worry more not knowing. 

This week is going so slowly! I just want it to be December is that too much to ask?! I had a sharp cramp which woke me up last night and then I couldn't sleep out of worry.


----------



## lynnikins

I have been cramping in the last day or two hopefully its just normal theres no other signs to worry me, I have the same MW as last time and shes all happy with me and happy with my plans to go for a homebirth lol had to re-take my medical history and antenatal history to put into the new system as they have my daughters all on file but not the rest of the children.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've had some strange pressure/pains last few days I'm guessing its normal I thought to start it was gas pains tbh :shrug: but I wake up every morning with this then it goes after a bit .. I'm taking it as its just thinks getting prepared :lol: 

I've not feelt too bad last few days a bit sick but only being sick a few times .. its just on going tiredness and I have a achey pain in my right hip but I'm not sleeping great either with OH snoring all night :growlmad:


----------



## GeralynB

I have been feeling surprisingly good. Just very tired but so far not really nauseous. I know it could still come at any time but I'm really hoping I get lucky this time


----------



## AngelofTroy

Is anyone else avoiding family and friends? My cousins are in town on Saturday and I've not answered their calls because I know they want to see us and I won't be able to hide how ill I am. I don't want to tell wider family yet so I've just been hiding. :/


----------



## GeralynB

AngelofTroy said:


> Is anyone else avoiding family and friends? My cousins are in town on Saturday and I've not answered their calls because I know they want to see us and I won't be able to hide how ill I am. I don't want to tell wider family yet so I've just been hiding. :/

I've sort of been avoiding them too. I'm just too tired to do anything. Once I have my scan next week to confirm heartbeat then I'll start telling people


----------



## mommyxofxone

Luckily we told everyone at 5weeks so its out for us for that exact reason. Didn't want to have to lie about how I was feeling and if I seem icky there is a good reason for it. Kept quiet til 8weeks with dd but this time I just didn't want to keep my mouth shut lol

Yesterday was great. Today I'm back to borderline nausea and tired.


----------



## Dory85

Hey, mind if I join? I'm due around 9th June ish with my third child. I already have an 18 month old and just turned 3 year old and work full time so going to have my hands full.

AngelOfTroy I remember from my first pregnancy and the rough time you had feeding Micah.


----------



## joo

Welcome Dory :flower:

I am still having trouble sleeping. My nausea has switched from morning to tea time :sick: plus I have been stuck in for the last two days potty training my daughter. I'm not brave enough to go out tomorrow. Thank you for Frozen and other Disney films, The Gruffalo, and CBeebies!!!

I am just wondering when all of the scan pictures will start popping up, has anyone got an early scan booked?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> Hey, mind if I join? I'm due around 9th June ish with my third child. I already have an 18 month old and just turned 3 year old and work full time so going to have my hands full.
> 
> AngelOfTroy I remember from my first pregnancy and the rough time you had feeding Micah.

Hi Dory, I remember you too :wave: how are you getting on? I can't believe you've had a whole other child since we had our first and you're back again with me! Wow, super mum!


----------



## Starlight32

I had a scan last week and we saw the heart beat. It was amazing! We have to wait three more weeks to check on baby's heart beat again. It will be a looong wait!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Joo mine is Nov 9th :)


----------



## karlilay

Feel so guilty, last night I had horrendous tooth ache and had two nurofen. I completely forgot that you can't have them when your pregnant :(


----------



## joo

I haven't even had my appointment through the post for booking in, so goodness knows when I'll get my scan. Last time i was pregnant a few months ago, i received my pack in the post at 9 weeks and appointment was at 11 weeks so doubt my scan would have been on time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've still not heard anything we move Monday as well so I haven't got a clue what is going to happen.. if I don't hear anything ill have to contact a midwife in my area to go see as by 10 weeks usually have an appointment and a scan is booked :shrug:


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Hey, mind if I join? I'm due around 9th June ish with my third child. I already have an 18 month old and just turned 3 year old and work full time so going to have my hands full.
> 
> AngelOfTroy I remember from my first pregnancy and the rough time you had feeding Micah.

Hi Dory! Looks like we have quite similar age children, I also am pregnant with number 3 and my boys will be 4 and 2.5 when this one is born, as long as everything goes ok x


----------



## Squig34

Hello everyone can I join? I've been stalking for a while but I wanted to wait until I'd had a scan since you can see from my signature that I have a difficult pregnancy history. I'm due on 23rd June. I was due in June this year too so it's a bit weird going through another pregnancy at exactly the same time. I had my first scan this morning at 6+1, baby measuring bang on & great hb of 158 :)
Here's a pic of my little Squiggle :)
 



Attached Files:







20151030_105700.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## GeralynB

Squig34 said:


> Hello everyone can I join? I've been stalking for a while but I wanted to wait until I'd had a scan since you can see from my signature that I have a difficult pregnancy history. I'm due on 23rd June. I was due in June this year too so it's a bit weird going through another pregnancy at exactly the same time. I had my first scan this morning at 6+1, baby measuring bang on & great hb of 158 :)
> Here's a pic of my little Squiggle :)

Welcome!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome Squig. Beautiful picture. Xx


----------



## joo

Welcome Squig, congratulations x


----------



## vaniilla

karlilay said:


> Feel so guilty, last night I had horrendous tooth ache and had two nurofen. I completely forgot that you can't have them when your pregnant :(

 I'm sure a one off will not cause any harm to lo :hugs: I hope your tooth is feeling better today.



Squig34 said:


> Hello everyone can I join? I've been stalking for a while but I wanted to wait until I'd had a scan since you can see from my signature that I have a difficult pregnancy history. I'm due on 23rd June. I was due in June this year too so it's a bit weird going through another pregnancy at exactly the same time. I had my first scan this morning at 6+1, baby measuring bang on & great hb of 158 :)
> Here's a pic of my little Squiggle :)

Welcome to the group! :flower::hugs:


----------



## gaiagirl

Welcome Squig!

Omg I'm so sick and exhausted today. I think this is worse than with #1...maybe because I'm exhausted from parenting #1 all day now?!


----------



## joo

Same here Gaia, i feel so rough and sick, have insomnia and have a cold now too. Don't think i felt this ill with DD1. I caved and took some paracetamol last night, i think it's ok but different sources say different things about paracetamol in 1st tri :shrug: He's hoping we feel better and get that pregnancy glow soon. Apparently 2nd tri comes with a new lease of energy...


----------



## vaniilla

I'm looking forward to my boobs easing off, even taking a shirt off is a nightmare right now I feel guilty asking lo not to hug me as much. Roll on second tri!


----------



## vaniilla

Forgot to add we still need a group button for our signatures.


----------



## joo

Straight after i posted i was sick so bad :sick: DD was rubbing my back. Oh my word i felt so much better afterwards. I wasn't actually sick until 11 weeks with DD so I know I am feeling worse this time haha.


----------



## vaniilla

That's so sweet that dd was looking after you, I hope your nausea eases off soon.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think the brews are done for me now. I'm such a big coffee drinker usually but I didn't have a single tea or coffee or decaff even all day yesterday and when I got up this morning the living room smelled like tassimo coffee and I was not a happy camper :haha: 

Just having another hot water and a yogurt for brekkie. Not feeling sick really unless I get hot. I feel queasy when I run up the stairs or get out of breath but mostly I'm just balancing on the edge of I don't feel sick but my tummy isn't happy lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniila i know what you mean. been using a sports bra to sleep. they hurt all the time. the slightest touch OMG.

with dd, my bbs got HUGE first, they got to their full size by the end of 1st tri. i went up two cup sizes :shock: and stayed that way. but i think they stopped hurting at that point. 

I can't believe we're all almost half way done first tri. that's insane!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm nowhere near half way yet :dohh: 

My boobs are killing too. I didn't think of sleeping in a sports bra - I'll try that tonight, thanks!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ditto that pixie! Half way is ages away for me too. Ughh. My boob's never get sore during pregnancy. I get the odd ache that's it though. Spent 3 hours in bed this morning feeling queasy. 

None of my clothes fit. So I'm in a dress today. Even my leggings hurt my stomach. It's just super bloated and tender =(


----------



## lynnikins

my boobs are sore, slept braless last night which is first time in a while as i normally wear a nursing bra to bed due to often getting up to feed T in the night though that has been less often recently but ouch feeds are getting sore now, ive been nauseated since i got up, i think im dehydrated so need to drink but drinking is making me want to be sick :( not a happy pregnant woman today, the kids are bouncing off the walls excited as not only is it the rugby world cup final ( since im from NZ rugby is a big thing in this house ) its also the Glow in the Dark disco at church tonight which they have been excited for all month long


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I rejoined slimming world last week and my clothes are fitting better :haha: 

I've replaced all my brews with hot water so if nothing else I'm sure I'm drinking enough. I've been fairly green today though. Had to stop and take a few deep breaths till it passes a few times. 

I need to think of some good slimming world snacks I can have handy ready for when ms really kicks in. When I was having Xander I ate go ahead biscuits and malt loaf but I could do with making better choices really


----------



## Squig34

Sweet waffles are my go-to snack. Definitely not slimming world friendly though!

Joo I also have had a cold & cough this past week & I never get sick. It just makes everything so much worse when there's very little you can take for it although I have always heard that paracetamol is safe in first tri?


----------



## Boo44

Paracetamol is safe in the first tri xx

Pixie I'm making bad choices too, it's bread bread bread for me when I feel sick (ie all the time) or salty peanuts or crisps or anything a bit salty. I'm mainly upset about my liquid intake, I have tried all hot drinks and they make me worse. Cold squash was good but now turns my stomach. So I'm drinking Diet Coke all day long. The fizziness helps. But I'm terrified I'm going to pile the pounds on. 

Can anyone help me with healthier snack ideas for queasiness? I'm having to eat almost every hour to avoid sickness. MS plus gaining weight just seems not fair!!!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I wish I could think of anything I could drink without throwing up. I managed chicken noodle broth today which is the closest to water I've managed to keep down in a while.


----------



## Boo44

Chicken noodle broth sounds good Angel glad it stayed down :|


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyone else freezing? I had this with dd too I just can't seem to get warm :(


----------



## GeralynB

Ugh feeling sick today. Don't want to eat anything. And my son is super crabby because he has 3 teeth coming in


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh ffs, every drink turns my stomach, I've tried literally every soft drink I can find... OH sits down with a beer and THAT is what iI fancy??!! It's a cruel world :( I had a tiny sip and I swear I could drink a pint of lager! I won't obviously. But this is a cruel joke. I'm so crazy thirsty and all baby apparently wants is beer!! :rofl::cry:


----------



## joo

Non alcoholic beer angeloftroy? Or soda water (i find the light beers similar to.soda water anyway) x


----------



## Becyboo__x

If I can't drink much I have an Apple or grapes instead they seem to help me a lot


----------



## Squig34

I've found milk to be ok - makes a change from water. Also J2Os. Can't drink them all the time but water doesn't appeal a lot of the time - never happened me before!

Boo, maybe cream crackers for the carbs would be healthier than bread? I have previously found sliced melon helps with the nausea. & if you don't want to drink diet coke all the time, perhaps a flavoured (or plain) fizzy water would stay down?

Looks like we're all at the miserable nausea stage although I never get sick thankfully (iI know for some it makes them feel better, but I would panic at the unpredictability of it; what if I'm not somewhere convenient?)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeah tomorrow I'm going to buy some non alcoholic beer and try that. I've tried fizzy water but that's not working anymore. I have managed to keep down some isotonic drink this evening. :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Clausthaler is good Angel if you can find it!


----------



## vaniilla

I've had a cold for over two weeks now and my chest infection is still not fully gone :( 

Angeloftroy I agree re trying non alcoholic beer, let us know how it tastes!

I was really craving some gypsy tart today but dh refused to make me some.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I found my new favorite drink yesterday! Wanted something fizzy but don't like to drink soda because of all the sugar. Found a sparkling cranberry mango drink, made only with fruit juices and sparkling water. It is DELICIOUS!! Super excited to have something other than water that I love and feel good about drinking! 

Hope you find something that hits the spot for you angel!


----------



## GeralynB

Going to have my sister (she's a sono tech) do a scan on Wed. I'll be 7 weeks so should be able to confirm heartbeat


----------



## Starlight32

How exciting!!!! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## GeralynB

Nothing sounds good to eat...I'm hungry but everything is so unappetizing


----------



## Squig34

Exciting about your scan Geralyn! There should definitely be a hb at 7 weeks :)

That's how I feel about food a lot of the time too. It's all worth it for the prize of a baby but so miserable going through it!


----------



## vaniilla

That's so exciting! I hope your scan goes well Geralyn :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I just ate my third plain white bagel with butter in 3 days...following up Halloween candy last night. &#128546;

At least I managed 2 bowls of veggie chili yesterday.

Exciting Geralyn!

23 days until mine...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Nausea has really kicked in now! I really thought I'd got away with it but have been feeling so sick and off most foods the past 2 days, although nothing as bad as what a lot of you ladies seem to be suffering. 

I've just noticed there's now a July due dates group! So this is no longer the newest group :)


Geralyn how exciting about your scan, and how cool that it's your sister doing it!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've finally feelt okay today .. still off food nothing appeals to me but I'm just glad to not be throwing up just for a day :haha: I'm hoping it's gone or stays away for a few days we move house tomorrow and it will be hectic enough without me feeling sick :dohh:

Can't wait to get in with a doctors again and actually see a midwife to get my 12wk scan booked!


----------



## lynnikins

I'm forcing myself to eat meals as I do not feel like if with the nausea and I feel sick afterwards but need to eat esp as I'm still BF my DD,


----------



## mommyxofxone

Terrible isn't it. Nothing tastes good but I'm always hungry and then I'm nauseous cause I'm so hungry but food tastes like butt


----------



## jalilma

My issue with eating is I'm hungry so i eat and then the food just sits in my gut the rest of the day. I can manage a small breakfast then a decent lunch but then have like no desire to eat dinner.. But then am starving at like 1 am.


----------



## vaniilla

It seems like most of us are having problems with food, I keep meaning to eat small portions but I end up eating till I'm full and less than 30 minutes I can feel it coming back up :sick: 


I am already tired of getting up countless times to pee in the night :dohh:


----------



## SecondNote

My first scan is scheduled for November 30. Seems so far away! And I am a little disappointed because I wanted to announce on Thanksgiving (US) but I won't have my scan until after. :( boo.


----------



## GeralynB

I think we're going to announce the weekend before Thanksgiving now bc it seems a lot of the family has other plans or is working so I have to figure out how to do it


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Crikey lots of scans coming up ... Mine won't be until near Christmas I shouldn't think. I take it thanks giving is this month then ?! Kinda seems like Americans get two Christmases haha


----------



## Starlight32

Our 12 week scan is the day before Thanksgiving, so we are going to announce to the in-laws on Thanksgiving!


----------



## vaniilla

I have my scan on the 18th and I'm dreading the possibility of it being an internal scan, I've had one at the clinic before and I found it really uncomfortable and embarrassing especially as my doctor is male.


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> I have my scan on the 18th and I'm dreading the possibility of it being an internal scan, I've had one at the clinic before and I found it really uncomfortable and embarrassing especially as my doctor is male.

How far along will you be? Mine was external today at 8+5 if that helps?


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I have my scan on the 18th and I'm dreading the possibility of it being an internal scan, I've had one at the clinic before and I found it really uncomfortable and embarrassing especially as my doctor is male.
> 
> How far along will you be? Mine was external today at 8+5 if that helps?Click to expand...

either 8 weeks or 7+ something, I have no idea when I conceived only a rough guess, I'm speaking to a nurse regarding my cd28 progesterone test to try and get a date. I'm worried that being a size 18 they won't see anything on external.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have my 1st doctors appointment in a few hours, so will hopefully get referred for an appointment with the midwife fairly soon. I'm so nervous though, I always worry I'm going to get judged because I look about 14 and this is my 2nd baby :haha: x


----------



## mommyxofxone

i was told anything before 12 weeks has to be an internal scan :( yikes

i didn't want for the ultrasound either time to tell family and friends. just announced. :)


----------



## karlilay

I have my first appt at the midwife tomorrow, my anxiety is killing me I feel like cancelling it &#55357;&#56852;


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Why are you anxious karalily? X


----------



## karlilay

I've got a phobia about birth, and i know I'm gunna have a panic attack in there tomorrow when or if she asks me about it. :cry:

I want to talk about it, but I'm really worried. And I've just been pushing it to the back of my mind for weeks, but it's all gunna become really real tomorrow.


----------



## Squig34

Do your best to tell your midwife Karlilay so she can help you - if you think you might struggle to say it, why not write down what you want to say before you go?

Re scans, in my experience 6&7 weeks are internal, then external after that (8 weeks - ish on). Hopefully they'll be able to see baby through an abdominal scan Vaniilla. 

My next scan is Friday. Going to tell my dad & brother & SIL then, my mum & sister already know, as do DH's parents (had massive stress today getting my meds so DH had to announce in a rather more stressful way than he intended, although he was planning to tell them).

I had lasagne & chips for lunch, it was sooooo good. Now I'm lying here starving & nothing sounds nice :/


----------



## mommyxofxone

I SO hope I can have an external scan I don't want them messing down there lol


----------



## GeralynB

For my first pregnancy my sister did the scan at 6+4 and had to do internal but then at my midwife appt at 8 weeks they did an external


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla i'm an 18 too, and I had a private scan at 8 weeks last time and that was external. Unfortunately it was a mmc and the re scan at the nhs was internal. I was (irrationally) furious though because I don't think there was any need for the scan to be internal. I must have had 6 or 7 scans after my miscarriages to check the thickness of my uterus (I think it was ranging from 7 - 15 mm) and they saw those clearly enough externally.


----------



## Dory85

So many scans coming up but I don't even have a date yet. I do have my booking in appointment with my midwife this week though which I'm looking forward to but I'm also a bit apprehensive. My community midwife isn't the easiest person to sit in a room with and not say a lot. I don't exactly know why but I was secretly grateful that I had a few stand in midwives during my last pregnancy because I'm just not comfortable around her. Who knows, maybe it's a different midwife now?

How is everyone coping generally? We told one of our best friends today (she doesn't want children but loves ours) and her happiness seemed very forced. I'm feeling a bit weary of people being so shocked that we're even choosing to have a third child when it's none of their business and then having then cheek to ask if it was planned.

Maybe its pregnancy hormones getting to me? I'm feeling this pregnancy way more than my other two. I only vomited once throughout the entirety of my previous pregnancies but I'm sick about 50% of days at the moment and unbelievably tired to the point I feel like I'm at the end end of a night shift by the time it gets to 2pm. I hope it passes soon!


----------



## Boo44

I'm feeling very sorry for myself today all I did was pop into town but with the two boys and getting them in and out of the car and pushing the pushchair etc by the time I got home at lunch time I felt extremely nauseous and tired to the bone. I couldn't eat right to get on top of the nausea. I cancelled an afternoon trip to the park as I couldn't imagine having enough energy to even get out of the front door again. I feel so bad for my sons. Then when my husband gets home I take the opportunity to just basically die on the sofa but I feel so bad for him doing everything every single day. I just want to be able to function normally :( The thought of another 6 weeks of this is terrible!

Edit - I'm extremely grateful and feel blessed to be pregnant but I physically feel terrible right now. The exhaustion is overwhelming


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> I'm feeling very sorry for myself today all I did was pop into town but with the two boys and getting them in and out of the car and pushing the pushchair etc by the time I got home at lunch time I felt extremely nauseous and tired to the bone. I couldn't eat right to get on top of the nausea. I cancelled an afternoon trip to the park as I couldn't imagine having enough energy to even get out of the front door again. I feel so bad for my sons. Then when my husband gets home I take the opportunity to just basically die on the sofa but I feel so bad for him doing everything every single day. I just want to be able to function normally :( The thought of another 6 weeks of this is terrible!
> 
> Edit - I'm extremely grateful and feel blessed to be pregnant but I physically feel terrible right now. The exhaustion is overwhelming

:hugs::hugs::hugs: 

It sucks doesn't it. I just keep telling myself that it will pass.... It doesn't help much tbh but it's something!


----------



## gaiagirl

I am so there Boo. I feel short on patience and energy, and I already feel like my son is losing out to his sibling. I am also grateful and happy to be pregnant, but it is hard. HARD. I feel sick 80% of the time and have no energy to parent the way I have always, it feels like a struggle facing another month at least.

I know by about 10 weeks last time I was feeling better so I am hoping it is similar. November is a writeoff and December will hopefully be an awesome, festive and happy month!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm exhausted too and my son has an ear infection and getting teeth so he's extra cranky and not sleeping at night. DH doesn't usually get home until 9pm and by then I'm in bed so I only get help from him on the weekends. Can't wait for the 2nd trimester


----------



## joo

Since the other day when I was throwing up I haven't much nausea.

Tonight I ate half a jar of gerkins :blush: Will probably at the rest tomorrow...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Pickles!!!! I should get pickles!


----------



## gaiagirl

I got some yesterday! My weird pregnancy craving from both last and this time is: tuna melts. Like tuna salad with pickles on buns with melted cheese broiled in oven.

I haven't had one in about 3.5 years since last pregnancy lol. Guess what is on tonight's meal plan?

For the record I only allow them once a month with the whole tuna and mercury thing ;)


----------



## vaniilla

I had plain toast and a boiled egg for dinner :haha: nausea has just stepped it up today, I was feeling awful on the way back home from picking lo up from school, dh had to cook himself dinner for the first time in many years! , I can't wait for first tri (and hopefully nausea too), to go!

Boo - I'm so sorry for how bad you're feeling right now :hugs: pregnancy is tough, there is no shame in that and it doesn't take away from how wanted lo is :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Gaiagirl/vanilla thanks hun xx

I'm craving tuna too! Have had it the past two days, yesterday straight out the tin with vinegar on! Eek. Apparently you're allowed 3 cans or something a week so that's me done until next week :dohh:

Also craving meat - pork/bacon/chicken any will do! Must be the protein


----------



## vaniilla

I called up the local midwives today today to be told to call back next week because they don't book you in till you reach 7 weeks? :wacko:

I'm not craving anything at the moment, everything I look at makes me feel ill.


----------



## Starlight32

I don't have any strong cravings, but sometimes I have to work my way up to eating. Some of the normal foods I eat gross me out. I've always been fairly picky for food, and now it seems worse.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies.
I have just received my dating scan appointment for next Thursday. I am suddenly really anxious in case something is wrong. I was doing okay. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I got my dating scan appointment, its not until 27th November.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This scan is to check how far along I am honey. I have PCOS and irregular cycles so I am guessing I'm 7 weeks or more. 
The last time I had scans was bad news. I am praying that it will be good news next week. My NT scan will be early December if my calculations are right. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh. Lots of apps. I haven't even rang my GP office yet. Not really any point seeing as they are not interested until 10 weeks. Tick tock


----------



## vaniilla

I hope your scan goes well next week teeny :hugs:


angeloftroy- by then you should get some really nice clear and detailed pictures from the scan :flower:


forgot to add - someone please make a flashy blinkie/button, I really want one! :haha:


----------



## jalilma

I have a thing for tuna right now too!


----------



## mommyxofxone

sent dh out for a jar of pickles last night. ate half the jar omg.


----------



## Squig34

There's a lot of pickle craving going on here. I have a friend IRL who's craving pickles & she's expecting twins. Just sayin' ;)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No cravings for me yet but man I am nauseous today. Just made myself a bowl of cheese and broccoli pasta and I was putting some in a bowl for my son. There was a bowl in the sink from last night's stew (which had been rinsed and had no stew on it at all) and it made.my stomach roll. In fact stew is just a dirty word :sick: 

First weigh in at slimming world last night and I lost 3.5 lbs :dance:


----------



## vaniilla

well done on the great weight loss pixie! :dance:

I have to go pick lo up from school soon but I feel like my lunch is about to come back out (tmi sorry) :( it's days like this I wish I could drive!


----------



## karlilay

Been for my booking in appt today. Midwife was lovely, she listened to all my anxietys and seems to think a home birth would be fab for me. 

But I'm still not sure, shes also written in my notes I wish for early admittance for an epidural. Which is exactly what I want. It feels good to be listened to this time :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's good news. It's nice to have a decent midwife. What does that mean though... Early admittance for epidural ? Or is it as self explanatory as it sounds haha. =)


----------



## vaniilla

I want to know what early admittance for epidural is too, I wasn't able to have any pain relief with lo and it left me pretty traumatized so I'll be doing everything I can to get something this time.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ditto that vanilla. I have now had two painrelief free births as I labour too fast. Which is rubbish in my opinion. They are reluctant to give pain relief out is what I found. I was induced and sat on a delivery suite (is that what's it called ?! Ahah) with 5 other women and laboured with nothing until I was 8cm. Then they finally agreed to check me. Realised their mistake and sent me straight down to delivery but by then it was too late ! They kept telling me "it won't be this quick with your first " I did keep telling them it was my second... Oh well lol


----------



## joo

mommyxofxone said:


> sent dh out for a jar of pickles last night. ate half the jar omg.

Sorry! Hehe x

i never had any cravings with my pregnancies only aversions, but we were making burgers for tea so had a gerkin while I was cutting them up then couldn't stop haha!


----------



## jalilma

Squig34 said:


> There's a lot of pickle craving going on here. I have a friend IRL who's craving pickles & she's expecting twins. Just sayin' ;)

Pickles here too... Cut up in tuna salad.... Mmmmmmm!


----------



## joo

I had a very fast labour with my 1st too, it was only about 5 hours start to finish, most of it i spent at home because i thought if i went to hospital theu'd send me home, was in timeabsolute denial i was actually in labour with most people i knew having had false starts. Far too late for pain relief. The midwife were saying i'd want a home birth next time as probably won't make it to hospital in time but that terrifies me!


----------



## GeralynB

Just made my first appointment with the midwife for February 20. It's so funny to see that most people here are using midwives because it's not common in the US. Most people use doctors and look at me like I'm crazy when I say I'm using a midwife


----------



## GeralynB

I'm jealous of all of your fast labored...mine was 40 hours. I'm hoping it goes quicker this time


----------



## joeybrooks

Woah, 40 hours!!! I was induced at 12noon on Sunday and delivered 10am on Monday, so 22 hours labour and I'm told that 19 of those were active. Not sure if that is the norm or not but it was an absolute killer and the worst experience of my life.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My first was four hours and my second was an hour and a half. So maybe I should just suck it up and go without any pain relief. It seems to work for me, I can't imagine the epidural fella would get to me before I had already gone home :haha: 

I always go overdue though, 14 days over and 15 days, so maybe a fast labour is my reward for having the gestation period of an elephant hahah


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had one of those horrid stop start labours. I was having contractions on and off for 6 days before I was induced. Ended up with emcs anyway :dohh: 

Geralyn I think everyone in the UK has just midwives for thr most part. With my first pregnancy I didn't see a dr until I was 10 days overdue, and then it was only because I had pre eclampsia. 

This time I'm high risk so I think I'll see a dr twice :haha: 

I've got my booking in appointment in the morning and my appointment with the trial people tomorrow afternoon. Busy, needle filled day :dohh: hope I've got some blood left when I come home!


----------



## AngelofTroy

With Micah my waters broke at midday on Friday, but nothing else happened. There was meconium in the waters so I was induced and started contractions in the evening. My experience of labouring overnight was awful, my midwives kept me on the bed on monitors and tried to talk me into an epidural when all I wanted was gas and air which they said wouldn't be enough. An angel if a midwife took over at 8am (still only 4cm) and let me move about and gave me gas and air. Micah was born at 11.34am and I went from 4-10cm sooooo fast that nobody believed me! I don't know what to expect this time.


----------



## SecondNote

I had Doritos for breakfast. Sigh.

I was soo sick this morning and was in tears from gagging and looked over and saw a bag of Doritos and suddenly that was the only thing that sounded good. I ate some and immediately felt better. They were delicious. lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

SecondNote said:


> I had Doritos for breakfast. Sigh.
> 
> I was soo sick this morning and was in tears from gagging and looked over and saw a bag of Doritos and suddenly that was the only thing that sounded good. I ate some and immediately felt better. They were delicious. lol

I'm enjoying doritos too! Potato crisps are bleurgh but something about the salt and corn is good. 

I've hardly kept anything down today though, I'm so so thirsty and my head is pounding, I know I'm dehydrated but apparently this baby isn't allowing any liquids past my lips. I manages a small amount of plain yogurt and about 5 grapes.


----------



## karlilay

vaniilla said:


> I want to know what early admittance for epidural is too, I wasn't able to have any pain relief with lo and it left me pretty traumatized so I'll be doing everything I can to get something this time.

With Madi when I got to hospital I was 10cm dilated and pushed and she was born, it just wasn't how I expected. I had no time for anything, not even to get changed. Her heart rate dropped and they made me give birth on my side I hated it.

With Zach I was sure to go in adap so I could have some pain relief and get myself more set up and comfortable. When I got there I was told I was only 4cm dilated and go home, get some sleep (it was 3am) and come back in the morning, when I did go back in I was 10cm again and had a horrible time. Again.

I think she just means that if I go in to hospital and I'm 1 or 2 cm dilated they will try their best to keep me in so I can get an epidural. 
:)


----------



## vaniilla

That sounds very traumatic :hugs: I hope this time will go much better.

The hospital I was in was clearly very understaffed the day I gave birth, we went from being ignored - DH had to walk around the corridors trying to find a midwife and when he found one to check on me they rushed in with a doctor saying lo had to get out asap and all I remember is them yelling at me don't you want the baby out, you're going to have a cesarean if you don't push harder etc they were just assholes really, in the evening when DH went home they said lo needed to go to SCBU for monitoring so they took for him for a few hours and nobody was telling me a single thing and I was just sat there alone, it was horrible.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello ladies! Somehow I never stumbled upon this group until now. I would love to join! My due date is 6/22. This is my first pregnancy and it took awhile to get here so hubs and I are beyond excited/ nervous. We had our first scan already and won't go back for a 2nd appointment (no scan) until November 30th.


----------



## vaniilla

mrs.green2015 welcome to the group! :flower:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congrats Mrs green. Welcome :flower:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi MrsGreen. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Midwives are definitely becoming more popular in the states. I saw one with my first and seeing them again with this one. 

Well midwives but a different office. 

My first I went in at 3 cm dilated but my contractions were so close together and long lasting they kept me in. Had me walk around for a while and that helped. I had her naturally so no epidural. Hoping to do the same this time.


----------



## GeralynB

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hello ladies! Somehow I never stumbled upon this group until now. I would love to join! My due date is 6/22. This is my first pregnancy and it took awhile to get here so hubs and I are beyond excited/ nervous. We had our first scan already and won't go back for a 2nd appointment (no scan) until November 30th.

There are 3 of us now due on the 22nd. :happydance: Welcome! I added you to the front


----------



## Squig34

Welcome, Mrs Green :)

Wow sounds like some of you have had really bad experiences with labour & delivery :/ I hope it's better for everyone this time. I hope only to use gas & air too; I had it when I gave birth to my son earlier this year & it was pretty effective.

Karlilay, so glad to hear you had a good midwife who listened to you :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Super jealous of all the fast labors! I think I was technically in labor for 16 hours or so. The last three of those the nurse said I never moved from a 9.5, which was absolute misery. I truly believe now she just did not have a clue what she was doing and I could have delivered much sooner. She was absolutely awful. I was determined to do it without pain meds, and I did! That's the plan for me again just wishing I could skip the three hours of misery this time. And the awful delivery nurse. 

All I'm craving is basically every kind of sweet known to man! Ugh. I want them all, all the time. I'm going to be huge by the time this is all said and done :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was cheese and crackers. 

Slimming world allows me to eat almost anything at all. But no cheese. Or crackers :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

I can't stand eating apples. I've had 2 today


----------



## joo

That's the thing I don't like about labouring in the hospital, the midwives make you do what they want. It was nothing like OBEM where the ladies get to choose to give birth on the stool or swinging from that funny swing thing. I was made to get on the bed on my back with my knees on my chest, everything I didn't want. It probably didn't help that I was in a blind panic when I got there and was in no position to speak up for myself. I hope it will be different this time xx


----------



## GeralynB

In the states midwives are very pro mama and into natural birth etc so they are more likely to let you labor how you want vs. a doctor


----------



## MiraclesHappn

For some reason when I was eating dinner last night I made it through about half of it, just a chicken sandwich, and apparently it didn't sit well because I ended up losing it all. I've dry heaved a few times but this is only the second time I've actually thrown up. I felt awful because dd came in to check on me in the middle of my being sick and was just devastated and started crying really hard. I think she was just really scared for me, which made me feel even worse. 

On the plus side I was somehow able to manage eating the rest of my dinner so I wouldn't starve and I kept it down. No idea what that was about though as up til now I'd been feeling better most of the time. Bleh.


----------



## AngelofTroy

MiraclesHappn said:


> For some reason when I was eating dinner last night I made it through about half of it, just a chicken sandwich, and apparently it didn't sit well because I ended up losing it all. I've dry heaved a few times but this is only the second time I've actually thrown up. I felt awful because dd came in to check on me in the middle of my being sick and was just devastated and started crying really hard. I think she was just really scared for me, which made me feel even worse.
> 
> On the plus side I was somehow able to manage eating the rest of my dinner so I wouldn't starve and I kept it down. No idea what that was about though as up til now I'd been feeling better most of the time. Bleh.

They get used to it. :hugs: My son now shoves me out of the way of the toilet bowl when he needs a wee!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've made friends with dry crackers today :haha: nothing unmanageable but definitely feeling green. 

Just been for my booking in appointment and I'm waiting for my appointment with the trail team now. Had to park my car in a really busy car park. Next to another car! I felt sick lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> Super jealous of all the fast labors! I think I was technically in labor for 16 hours or so. The last three of those the nurse said I never moved from a 9.5, which was absolute misery. I truly believe now she just did not have a clue what she was doing and I could have delivered much sooner. She was absolutely awful. I was determined to do it without pain meds, and I did! That's the plan for me again just wishing I could skip the three hours of misery this time. And the awful delivery nurse.
> 
> All I'm craving is basically every kind of sweet known to man! Ugh. I want them all, all the time. I'm going to be huge by the time this is all said and done :dohh:

i think my labor in the hospital was about 8 1/2 hours, but i'm convinced it would've been slower, but the midwife stretched me. terrible. and without my consent. i went in at midnight and she was born at 835. i definitely want natural again though. mostly cause i'm terrified of needles 



joo said:


> That's the thing I don't like about labouring in the hospital, the midwives make you do what they want. It was nothing like OBEM where the ladies get to choose to give birth on the stool or swinging from that funny swing thing. I was made to get on the bed on my back with my knees on my chest, everything I didn't want. It probably didn't help that I was in a blind panic when I got there and was in no position to speak up for myself. I hope it will be different this time xx

Where are you located joo? over here my midwives let me do anything, and they encouraged me to get up and bounce on the ball or push on the toilet (seriously?) and use a bar or do anything to help get it moving. in the end i couldn't get off the bed.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Did u reverse in pixie?!? If not shame on you :haha: only joking lol. I remember after I passed my test I didn't reverse park anywhere for like 7 months. Pulling in forwards was just effort enough. They never really teach u the important stuff. Like driving the school run with two screaming children screaming in the back whilst a BMW drives up your ass. Haha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha I did reverse in! In terrified of reversing out. But I'd rather drive to very back and get a space I can drive into and out of :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Crikey you're braver than me. Well done though! Keep going like that =) we basically have the smallest parking spaces in the world .... That's how I justify it to myself when I can't do it haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

1st midwife appointment tomorrow! It also happens to be on my husband's day off and on my son's nursery day so we can both go together and child free which has worked out well. 

The gp sent off about a scan and said I should get a letter about it at some point, but I have no idea when. She also didn't ask me which hospital would be my first choice, which she should have done according to my leaflet? Really hoping it's the small local one x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Went to a different hospital tonight to visit my nan and I had to park between two cars! It was a corner space though so there was a lot of space. Still though - eek! 

Booking in appointment went well. There are so many notes added about the trial and the red cell antibodies I have though :dohh: I felt like such a demic. I didn't get my green notes because she needed to load them.onto the system but when I got home she'd posted them through my door. What a lovely lady! 

Appointment with the trial team went great too. It's a blind trial so there's no way to know if I'm taking the real drug but she really thinks Ai am :dance: she offered me some anti sickness drugs but I thought that was being a bit eager lol


----------



## GeralynB

I have my scan in a couple hours and I'm nervous all of a sudden. I haven't been nervous this whole time until now


----------



## Dory85

Geralyn, how did your scan go?

My 2 labours were polar opposites. First baby was verdue, long and slow. I bled and vomited throughout and ended up having an assisted delivery due to baby getting stressed. Second baby was 3 weeks early, arrived within an hour of getting to hospital, 3 minutes after reaching 10cm and not even a paracetamol. He was a dream baby!

Sickness seems to have died off the last few days here, thank goodness but I have noticed oi can feel my uterus which is exciting. Has anyone else noticed theirs? I don't remember when I noticed it previously.

Hope you're all keeping well


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the scan went well Geralyn :hugs:

I'm so envious of all you guys having booking appointments! I can't wait to have one, right now DH and you guys are the only ones that know and I need them to confirm it's not all in my head :haha:

I'm glad the book appointment went well pixie :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Looking forward to hearing Geralyn!

I am in Canada and midwives are fantastic here! Highly trained and regulated, but a very different experience than an OB/Gyn. I am using the same 3 midwives this time as last pregnancy. I had my son at home and plan to have this baby at home if all looks well by third tri. 

My labour was 18 hours, 12 hours of early labour with contractions 3-5min apart and then 6 hours active including 90 min pushing! Exhausting. I had a pool I rented to help with pain relief and that was all. It was heavenly...compared to how I felt the one time I got out to pee. Yikes :nope:

I delivered in the pool, but I am not sure I will again. I felt like it took some control away from me both during and immediately after delivery so I may get out to push this time.

Yikes...I can't believe I am going through it again. My goal is 6-8 hours total this time. Lol. If only we got to choose.


----------



## GeralynB

Scan went well! Got to see the little bean. Heartbeat was 140. There was also another "something ". It looked like a sac. My sister said it could have been another baby that didn't form or a subcronic hematoma


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad to hear the scan went well :flower:



So... we're due right at the end of June - possibly as late as 30th, DH's cousin is getting married in the first week of July nearly 4 hours away (we've had to book a room at the very pricey venue) I'm dreading dh telling his aunt who will no doubt hold a permanent grudge against us :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

Glad your scan went well, Geralyn!

I'm anxious to get to the doctor again in two weeks to check on baby again (no scan, just checking heartbeat).


----------



## Squig34

Glad your scan went well Geralyn!

Sorry to hear your aunt will probably take a bad attitude instead of just being happy for you, Vaniilla.

I have another scan tomorrow but I'm feeling a bit anxious because my symptoms haven't been as strong the past couple of days.


----------



## vaniilla

7 weeks is a normal time for symptoms to start easing off but I know it can still be worrying, I'm sure your scan tomorrow will give you reassurance.

Dory85 - I'm not sure if I can feel mine or not :haha: 


It still feels ages till my appointment with the fertility people, I really hope they'll scan me.


----------



## lynnikins

I'm struggling to eat now, it sucks


----------



## Lil_Pixie

This morning I didn't feel sick at all and that made me sad. Now I feel really really sick. And that makes me sad :dohh: :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

pixie :haha: I know the feeling, I was waiting for morning sickness but I want it to go now, I've eaten nothing but toast, boiled eggs and crackers for almost a week now, cooking and doing the laundry makes me wretch :sick:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh my god I want egg on toast!


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm feeling a bit annoyed now that I dont have any scans or appointments for so long. A girl in work was talking about her niece that just had her scan at 9 weeks, my MW booking appointment isnt even until 10+2, so goodness knows when I'll get my scan, although I do understand that it has to be before 13 weeks (isnt that correct?)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was 14+5 when I had my first scan with my son. I'm not sure how typical that is though


----------



## vaniilla

Scans are anywhere from 11-14 weeks which is too long a wait imo! if you call them up when you get the date you can try and see if you can get it moved a bit sooner. 

You totally should have eggs on toast :haha: it's tasty and good for you.

I'm having issues with the school walk, I get really thirsty but as soon as I drink it makes me really nauseous :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I will be 13 weeks the day before Christmas Eve so I am going to rage if I don't get my scan before then haha. I want to announce at Christmas =) my friend is like 21 weeks and doesn't know her babies gender yet as our local hospital has told her they are really far behind with scans and will have to wait :/ which doesn't really bode well for me does it haha.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I know i'm really jealous of all the us ladies having scans at the moment. Probably got 5 weeks to wait here...

I'm not feeling sick at the moment just really hungry all the time! Anyone else???


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> I'm glad to hear the scan went well :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> So... we're due right at the end of June - possibly as late as 30th, DH's cousin is getting married in the first week of July nearly 4 hours away (we've had to book a room at the very pricey venue) I'm dreading dh telling his aunt who will no doubt hold a permanent grudge against us :dohh:

why does she not like babies? i mean you're still coming to the event. you could say sorry i'll have a newborn and probably not feel like coming. jeez. 




wishuwerehere said:


> I know i'm really jealous of all the us ladies having scans at the moment. Probably got 5 weeks to wait here...
> 
> I'm not feeling sick at the moment just really hungry all the time! Anyone else???

First time with dd i didn't get a scan til 13 weeks. i'm shocked i'm getting one monday with this one, i won't even be 9. 






my sil yesterday told me my dh should def come to my ultrasound on monday, you know, in case i've miscarried and need support. :growlmad:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Mommyxofxone- that's terrible about your sil! As if us ladies in the first trimester don't worry enough already. We don't need other saying it too!


----------



## vaniilla

> why does she not like babies? i mean you're still coming to the event. you could say sorry i'll have a newborn and probably not feel like coming. jeez.

You would think so but she is just like that, everything has to go her way, she'll be thinking how dare they conceive on a month that's not convenient for me :haha:





> my sil yesterday told me my dh should def come to my ultrasound on monday, you know, in case i've miscarried and need support. :growlmad:

Omg, that's crazy! Why would anyone say something like that?!?! :hugs:


----------



## SecondNote

My scan is in 25 days... a loooong 25 days. Sigh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Because she always says things like that! So rude. She also is mad because she is convinced it's a boy because she wants a boy so bad.


----------



## Squig34

Mummyofone, what a horrible thing to say! Hope everything is just perfect.


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone - she sounds crazy, I hope further down the line she doesn't start issues over baby names!


DH does the morning school run with lo and I do pick up - I give him breakfast and get him dressed, dh just does the shoes & coat , I went to get him today and found him like this! https://s8.postimg.org/5go45j985/Shoeby.jpg two right shoes, I couldn't stop laughing :rofl::haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

So 1st booking in midwife appointment today! My old midwife has just retired so it was with someone completely new, luckily she was lovely. It's making it all seem very real! 

I feel terrible though, it's so strange.. up until 7 weeks I felt great- no sickness, not tired ect. Then exactly when I hit 7 weeks suddenly I'm so tired and feel so so sick all the time and can barely eat anything. My IBS has also got really bad, the midwife said this is due to hormones and should sort itself out after 12 weeks. I hope so as I can't take the medication for it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies I feel so much better sharing how crummy she can be. Better than keeping it inside!!!!


And tinker I'm so sorry. I also suffer from ibs but mine is because of a vitamin d deficiency. I take lots of d supplements (all safe for pregnancy) but its still kind of funny. Glad to hear about the 12 weeks though because that gives me some hope too. I just bought fiber one bars cause I have ibs-c and need something to help cause I also panic cause ibs can be so painful! I hope you can find some relief !!!!


----------



## vaniilla

Tinker I'm really sorry to hear your IBS is getting bad :hugs: I hope it eases off soon, even without medication they should be able to recommend something you can do/eat to relieve the symptoms a bit? :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla that's outstanding :rofl: 

My dh and I have the same routine, but I leave for work at 5.45 so dh has to get Xander up and dressed every day. I get a bit cross when he puts the wrong coat on lol. I'll cut him.some slack from now on! 

Sorry to hear about your is ladies :hugs: Hope you're both feeling better soon.


----------



## Boo44

Tinker belle I feel exactly the same :( I'm spending all day grazing on foods that will help my nausea. As the days go by less and less is helping though. I'm eating so much toast bread crisps - everything bad for me and I feel I'm gaining weight which I HATE :(
I can't drink barely anything without feeling off. I've had far too many fizzy drinks recently and it's getting me down now. I was always a banana and water for breakfast type of girl and now I have to have toast before I even get up or I'm ill. I just don't want to be the size of a house!!

On a positive note I had a scan today - baby is very cute and measuring 7+5 so almost spot on with my dates xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've just bought a load of sparkling water. I'll mix it with sugar free cordial instead of having pop


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've just bought a load of sparkling water. I'll mix it with sugar free cordial instead of having pop

That's what I always do too. It tastes so much nicer I think knowing its caffeine free.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> So 1st booking in midwife appointment today! My old midwife has just retired so it was with someone completely new, luckily she was lovely. It's making it all seem very real!
> 
> I feel terrible though, it's so strange.. up until 7 weeks I felt great- no sickness, not tired ect. Then exactly when I hit 7 weeks suddenly I'm so tired and feel so so sick all the time and can barely eat anything. My IBS has also got really bad, the midwife said this is due to hormones and should sort itself out after 12 weeks. I hope so as I can't take the medication for it.

Mine is also really bad. I don't know how yours effects you but at the moment I am almost afraid to eat.... Cos ya know.. what goes in. Haha. Ughhh


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks ladies :) 

I pretty much just drink very cold lemonade at the moment. It's funny because earlier on in my pregnancy I was complaining it was hard to cut down on teas and coffee, now just the thought of drinking them makes me want to throw up! 

Rhi I know what you mean, I'm okay if I'm staying in the house all day it's just going out and about that's the main issue, nothing worse than being in the middle of the shops doubled over in agony and needing to find a toilet asap haha.


----------



## Boo44

Tinker belle everything you say I could write! And we're due only one day apart too :) I can't face tea and coffee now either


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad it's not just me :) Fingers crossed it's a thing of the past by the time we hit 2nd tri.. I don't know what to do with myself in the mornings because usually my first go-to would be making a tea or coffee which would sort of set me up for the day so it feels strange! 

I'm also put off pretty much everything we usually have for dinner and most nights can't even stand to cook the dinner for DH and DS, so DH has probably done more cooking the past week than he has in a year!


----------



## Boo44

Oh I'm almost completely useless these days on an evening my exhaustion is awful and my nausea gets worse too. I'm in bed now at 9pm for the second night in a row. I pray to god these symptoms relieve soon :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I know what you mean, I think my DH can't wait either, the amount of stuff he's suddenly having to do lol! At least he won't take me for granted when I'm back to normal (I hope anyway haha) x


----------



## Squig34

Glad to hear your scan went well Boo :) did you get a pic?

I'm off tea & coffee too; I have been for a few weeks. & smells. Oh the smells. It's so much more acute this time. I've just finished baking a cake for a family party on Saturday, & the smell of all the chocolate :sick:


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I know what you mean, I think my DH can't wait either, the amount of stuff he's suddenly having to do lol! *At least he won't take me for granted when I'm back to normal *(I hope anyway haha) x

This is what I'm hoping for too :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

My sister just said she could try and see the sex on Dec. 23 so we can announce to our family on Christmas. I'll only be 14 weeks though so not sure if she'll be able to tell


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It's so cool your sister is an ultrasound tech! 

I don't think personally I would announce a gender based on what was seen at 14 weeks.. I'd definitely ask her to have a look and give you a guess but I wouldn't announce to family members incase you have to re-announce later lol x


----------



## mrs.green2015

I'm also completely useless. I used to do so much for hubs. Making his lunch, dinner, cleaning, laundry. He was very spoiled (although he works almost 70 hours a week and my job is pretty flexible) now I'm either exhausted or nauseous. I can't even go in the kitchen without wanting to die. Plus i swear this uterus stretching pain is very painful. It's not cramps and doc confined it's getting larger causing the pain. So basically this is a pretty rough pregnancy for me so far. And I think by the end of the 1st trimester hubs will either be starving or so sick of fast food he'll never eat it again. Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Has anyone started thinking about the tests to see what gender? Like the baking soda test? Lol I really want to do it but wonder if it's too soon. Did it with dd and it was right-did a week before we found out that time though. Really wanna do it now lol!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't know about that one. But we're doing all of them. I was plan in on researching it more next week to see when you do each one.


----------



## mommyxofxone

You take 2 tbs of baking soda and pee on it. If fizzes boy and if nothing girl. Don't know when you can start thought.


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies,

Sorry I'm so late to the game but hope it's ok to join you all? I'm taking things a day at a time and quite cautious due to two previous early losses, and I managed to completely miss that there was a June bumps thread, someone just let me know about this one when I started a June rainbows thread. Haven't even updated my signature yet, but I'm 7+4 today and trying to be more positive! Due around June 20th I think. I have a private scan booked for tomorrow which will hopefully show things are on track and make me feel better.

Hope you're all ok! xx


----------



## Squig34

The tests are pretty fun :) I'm pretty confident I know what this baby is though - I've had a strong feeling from the start as I did with my son & I was right with him. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Bubbles! I have one this morning in just over an hour. Bit anxious still although I think it's going to go ok.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had no idea with my son and no idea again this time gender wise! My husband was right last time though and says girl this time. Time will tell i guess but we're team :yellow: so a long wait ahead!


----------



## Starlight32

Is anyone's stomach already protruding? My stomach was flat pre-pregnancy, and now at 9 weeks, it's definitely protruding (it gets larger as the day goes on it seems, but I also don't wake up with it flat). This is my first, so it seems too early to have a stomach.


----------



## bubbles82

Thanks Squig, I hope yours has gone well today, looking forward to the update. I kind of wish I'd left mine until a bit later now, but too late to cancel it. 

I'm fascinated by the whole gender thing, predictions, tests etc. I was team yellow first time round and hopefully will be again, although DH is very impatient and always wants to find out. I feel like I should let him have his way this time, but seems a shame to spoil my surprise when he'll still find out eventually! All the tests and old wives tales said boy for me last time, and I was convinced boy from the start, was so shocked when my little lady arrived! We didn't even realise she was a girl for a while as we were all so convinced it was a boy we didn't bother checking! I have boy feeling again this time so who knows.


----------



## vaniilla

I might need to try this baking soda thing :haha: I've not heard of any of the gender tests.


I hope your scan goes well tomorrow Bubbles and welcome to the group! :wave:

Starlight32 - I'm permanently bloated - I seem to fluctuate between looking 4 months and 8 months pregnant :dohh:


Feeling really ill today, I woke up at 5 am with nausea and couldn't go back to sleep. :coffee:

anyone having vivid dreams yet? I dreamt I was in an action movie last night :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

I've had really vivid dreams recently (along with night sweats). I'll sleep for ten hours but still feel tired.


----------



## joo

Welcome to the group Bubbles, i hope your scan goes well tomorrow xx

I've started using my slow cooker a bit now because by tea time the thought of preparing food turns my stomach!


----------



## Squig34

bubbles82 said:


> Thanks Squig, I hope yours has gone well today, looking forward to the update.

Thanks, it wasn't as great as i'd have like but baby is still alive which is obviously the most important thing; otherwise the scan was only so-so. Squiggle is only measuring 6+4, 3 days bigger than last week, with hb of 138 vs 158. Apparently babys' heartbeats change the way adults' do, but it seems a big change for something that doesn't move yet. I don't have a pic because the scanner seemed pretty awful & there was just a fuzzy indistinct blob on the screen compared to the wonderfully clear shot last week.
So I haven't lost hope but I'm also not super hopeful that this pregnancy is going to turn out well. Next scan in a week, 13th at 10.15am.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry to hear the scan didn't go as well as you would have liked, but it still seems positive so far, hopefully the scan next week will give you a much clearer picture and a better scanner :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Sorry it didn't go as well as it could squig, what did the sonographer say?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm sorry it didn't go as well as it could have :hugs: do you think there could be a discrepancy in the size because of the scan quality? The margin for error is teeny tiny at this stage isn't it?


----------



## Squig34

Boo44 said:


> Sorry it didn't go as well as it could squig, what did the sonographer say?

She said there's nothing to worry about, everything is still within the normal ranges. Which is true. My history just makes me so anxious that things aren't spot on - I'm already doing everything I can with meds etc. But the midwives had no problem with me wanting to be seen weekly which is good as I don't think I could wait two weeks!



Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm sorry it didn't go as well as it could have :hugs: do you think there could be a discrepancy in the size because of the scan quality? The margin for error is teeny tiny at this stage isn't it?

You're right Pixie, it was a different scanner & a different midwife so both those things can have an impact. Yes a mm or two at this stage makes a lot of difference!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Is anyone's stomach already protruding? My stomach was flat pre-pregnancy, and now at 9 weeks, it's definitely protruding (it gets larger as the day goes on it seems, but I also don't wake up with it flat). This is my first, so it seems too early to have a stomach.

omg it's been protruding. i swear since i poas. Ridiculous. already in maternity pants. 

it's all bloat cause the uterus doesn't move above the pubic bone until 12 weeks. 



so squig it sounds like things are alright then, no worries yet i'm sure it'll all be fine!


vanilla are you gonna do the baking soda soon? i will try if other ladies will try! then we can do it again later closer to our scans. that'll be fun lol


----------



## vaniilla

https://www.babble.com/pregnancy/which-ones-work-7-gender-prediction-tests-put-to-the-test/ this link has some other things to try :haha:

I just did the soda one and it did nothing, stayed flat which predicts girl.

the mayan thingy says girl.

the chinese chart says boy. 

ring on a string says girl.


----------



## mommyxofxone

hang on i'll go take mine lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

nothing! my baking soda test was right with dd, hoping it was right again this time. will do again closer to gender scan but right now says girl <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

Most mine go towards girl .. 

OHs mum has some strange psyic powers she's never wrong either apparently on friends babies she's predicted! Scares me a little.. but she sees a girl


----------



## mommyxofxone

my mom is like that too becy, and she saw girl for dd when everyone else said boy. and this time she says boy. like before i was even pregnant she saw a boy. 

hoping she's wrong this time!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I went ahead and did it but went on the baking soda instead of pouring it so I couldn't see the initial reaction so idk :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

I've had 2 different psychics tell me I was going to have a boy and a girl close in age. I already have a boy so maybe this one's a girl. They'll be 20 months apart


----------



## lynnikins

ive completely gone off sweet foods, i have a bar of my favorite chocolate in the cupboard but the thought of it makes me feel ill, likewise i have 2 cakes in my kitchen but can't bare the thought of trying to eat it, liking cheese on crackers though lol and salted pretzel snacks, its crazy caus normally all i want during cold weather is warm and sweet food but right now i want cold and savoury


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm not into all of that stuff. I'll just have to wait for an ultrasound ahaha. And I'm a huge non believer in the world of psychics etc. Not to say I'm not interested to see if the predictions are accurate for anyone else. =)


----------



## bubbles82

lynnikins said:


> ive completely gone off sweet foods, i have a bar of my favorite chocolate in the cupboard but the thought of it makes me feel ill, likewise i have 2 cakes in my kitchen but can't bare the thought of trying to eat it, liking cheese on crackers though lol and salted pretzel snacks, its crazy caus normally all i want during cold weather is warm and sweet food but right now i want cold and savoury

I've been like this too, i keep wondering if it's just because I feel more sick this time, or if it's actually real opposite cravings and opposite gender. Although I obviously just want a healthy baby, I would have another girl if I could choose, so I think I keep trying to convince myself it's just the nausea making me want to eat certain things, and that it's still too early for cravings! Although I had a scan at 9 weeks with DD and I remember on the way back from that stopping at the shop to buy loads of jelly sweets which I would never normally do, and I was completely hooked on them for the whole pregnancy.


----------



## bubbles82

Sorry your scan didn't go as well as you wanted squid, but for what it's worth it all sounds good to me. I think it's just so hard to think positive after losses, you always see the possible negatives and assume the worst. I know there are massive changes in growth levels every day at this stage, and as others have said a small margin for error, so you could go back next time to find it has jumped ahead. 

I'll be wishing I'd listened to this advice myself this time tomorrow I'm sure, I typically measure behind at all of my scans, even though I'm positive on my dates from charting, and even when the sonographer isn't worried it always makes me assume the worst. I find it so annoying my closest friends who are pregnant with their second now have both been put ahead over a week both times at their scans!


----------



## Boo44

I'm a huge non believer too! My 'instinct' told me girl when I had my first so that was obviously not right, and Chinese gender said girl for both my boys :dohh:

I kind of have some faith in the nub theory but for both my sons their 12 week scans didn't have nubs so I was none the wiser!

Squig - sounds like everything will be just fine I have everything crossed for you x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My stomach bloats in the evenings, it's like a proper little bump! But I think that's just bloating and IBS haha, it's completely gone by the morning. I can't wait for 2nd tri- feeling movements, starting to show and hopefully being able to enjoy food again. 

Got my scan letter through, exactly 5 weeks from today. I'll be exactly 13 weeks, feels like ages but I can't wait.


----------



## vaniilla

I don't really believe in any of it either but I see it as a bit of fun and it gives me something to do :haha:

I can't wait for second tri movements either! such an exciting time :flower:

I felt so ill picking lo up from school today there were a few moments I came very close to throwing up, I'm dreading next week if it doesn't improve - it's a 40 minute walk in total, I might be permanently getting the bus!


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm so ill today! Just threw up my breakfast and I had to stay home from work. This is so much worse than last time.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I find psychics and psychic readings soo intriguing, although I've never personally had one. 

With my 1st pregnancy I just knew he was a boy right from the start, I would have been so shocked if they had told me girl. I'm sure there was some sort of study that showed that there is something to mother's instinct, something like 70% of mothers guessed correctly when obviously you would think it would be 50/50. This time though I have no feeling either way, neither does DH :)


----------



## GeralynB

So my sister showed my sono to the radiologist at her hospital and he said indeed there is a second gestational sac measuring at 5+1. There is no fetal pole or yoke sac. He said it's a possibility that the second baby implanted later and could still be a baby but the more likely scenario is that we lost that baby. My first midwife appointment is Nov. 20 and I'll have a sono then and we'll know for certain . I know I was saying I didn't want twins but I can't help but being a little sad. Ultimately though I'm just happy there's still one little bean in the with a nice strong heartbeat.


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl - I'm sorry to hear you'r having such a tough time with morning sickness today.

GeralynB - I'm really sorry if that's the case, anyone would be upset in your shoes.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry Gaia and geralyn totally understandable Hun


And yeah I just do the tests for fun! Definitely done believe them


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Geralyn :hugs: it must be frustrating not knowing for certain, I can understand why you're upset xxx


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies. I managed through the day and now DH is home for 3 days. Its DS bday and party so lots to do!

I also keep wanting to comment on all your posts but my keyboard is broken on my phone so typing is very painful and slow. Next time I'm on my computer I will definitely catch up!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

And today I am already 1/4 of the way to the finish line!! :happydance: 

Hopefully only a couple weeks until I start to feel some movements!


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl - I hope your ds has a great birthday :flower:

MiraclesHappn - you're so close to second tri! :dance:

It feels like time is dragging at the moment, it feels like my appointment is ageeeees away. :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had 2 days of hardly any sickness but today it's back :( :sick:


----------



## Starlight32

I can't wait to be in second trimester! I want the risks to decrease, I'm so worried these days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ican't wait for second tri either. first time around i felt SO great in second tri. really hoping the same this time. 

i THINK my nausea is done, but i'm feeling awfully tired instead now... :(


----------



## Boo44

OMG I would love my nausea to be done at 8 weeks :( usually more like 14/40 for me


----------



## Boo44

This is my scan from Thursday they measured me at 7+5 it was really clear!

Can anyone do Ramzi on this picture?

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/A14F1161-9695-4C8F-A5FE-AA15636EAF13_zpstfn3x0x1.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

great scan pic boo! :)


I thought nausea was supposed to ease in subsequent pregnancies but the nausea this time is much worse then it was with lo.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great scan pic boo, not sure how to do Ramzi but baby looks pretty much in the middle? X


----------



## GeralynB

Luckily this time around I haven't been too nauseous. Just a little bit but not like last time


----------



## joo

I'm thinking my nausea is worse this time around too vaniilla. It's been awful this week, can't get up off the sofa all morning. My poor DD is so bored and starting to act up a bit. I almost cried in asda today because they didn't have the ginger beer I NEEDED to feel better.

Great pic Boo :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow Boo what a clear picture! Sorry I don't have a clue about ramzii, I know sometimes they're flipped anyway.


----------



## Boo44

I have no idea how to do it either lol but yes it's bang in the middle and so I don't think it would work anyway :dohh:

Aw joo I really feel for you - I had an awful day yesterday I couldn't get off the sofa I felt so ill and so out of it :( Much better day today. I've discovered how much salt and vinegar Pringles help my nausea which isn't great for the waistline!


----------



## mommyxofxone

What is ramzii? Andi think the nausea depends on the baby. My sil is on her third and her nausea was the worst this time. She was so sick. Also was her first boy.


----------



## bubbles82

Hey ladies, hope you're all doing ok.

I had my reassurance scan today, which has done the exact opposite. My dates put me at 7+5, the sonographer sounded very positive and said everything looked fine, gestational sac, yolk sac, baby and heartbeat. But she measured me at 5-6 weeks. I told her this couldn't be right, so she took the measurements again a few times but furthest she got was 6+1, which would put me at 11 days behind. I wouldn't be so bothered about this if I wasn't positive on my dates due to charting and tracking ovulation, she is saying the earliest I could've ovulated is October 9th when I got my BFP October 7th, and I haven't had sex since the end of September once I'd confirmed ovulation, so it's impossible for it to have been later. I could understand a few days out for late implantation etc, but not nearly two weeks, and I know I didn't implant late as I got my BFP at 8dpo. 

I left feeling so upset and I'm so worried now, I can't seem to find many positive stories with similar experiences, just people who've gone on to miscarry. I can't bear the thought of having to wait weeks to my NHS scan to find out I've miscarried, but can't afford any more private ones, it cost me £100 today which feels like a complete waste of money now.


----------



## joeybrooks

The sickness is killing me. I can't keep anything down. Dr has prescribed ciclyzine but said only to take if I really. What is that supposed to mean (as I type this I think i. Au have already told you guys this, if so, ignore me lol).

They said to take one before work to get me through work, which it almost does, then I just spend my evening vomiting. Brushing my teeth is quite interesting, toothbrush in, vomit out, just have to keep at it until there's nothing left to throw up!


----------



## AngelofTroy

joeybrooks said:


> The sickness is killing me. I can't keep anything down. Dr has prescribed ciclyzine but said only to take if I really. What is that supposed to mean (as I type this I think i. Au have already told you guys this, if so, ignore me lol).
> 
> They said to take one before work to get me through work, which it almost does, then I just spend my evening vomiting. Brushing my teeth is quite interesting, toothbrush in, vomit out, just have to keep at it until there's nothing left to throw up!

You can take 50g Cyclizine 3 times a day hun, have a look at pregnancy sickness support's website for more advice. I was taking it but sadly it stopped working for me. Looks like I'm off work for another week. :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have a bit of appetite back although baby has no logic as I can happily scoff crisps and McDonald's chips, but decent home cooked meals make me gag. Oh well hopefully the multivitamins will compensate lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm same I seem to be ok eating crisps and chips .. anything else I can't seem to face :shrug: I'm not a big veg person anyway but I loved my roast dinners and now I can't even bare to cook one letalone eat one :lol: .. with my son I craved gravy on everything but saying that I think I eat anything with him never had any food issues.. chicken was a big one nearer the end kfc mainly :haha: .. 

I'm feeling ok ish today still a bit sick but not threw up thankfully yet .. I was really bad the other day literally throwing up everything from food to any liquids :nope: 
Hoping I get a letter through tomorrow so I can finally get an appointment with midwife if they make me see doctor again I will flip as I need a scan date booked and I need to have my bloods tested anyway with being prone to being anemic, make it worse I blacked out yesterday and fainted luckily beside OH and in our house I'm fine just feelt really strange had it before and its all down to my blood sugars and iron levels but I can't get in at doctors until they put me on their system even explaining to them I'm over 10 weeks now :shrug:


----------



## Starlight32

Hey ladies I'm looking for some thoughts. I'm thinking about cancelling the NT (12w) scan that I have in two weeks. I've been reading some concerning things about ultrasounds, and we are only getting the NT scan as a chance to see baby again. We already had two scans (5w (ectopic check) & 7w (dating scan)), and we will be getting the 20 week (anatomy) scan. Is anyone not getting the NT scan or have opted out of it in prior pregnancies?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Bubbles I'm so sorry your scan wasn't as reassuring as you'd hoped :hugs: I'm sure scans at this stage can be a week out either way. If that was the case and they measured you at 6+1 baby could have really been measuring 7+1 and there's always a few days for late implantation. It's so so hard but if the sonographer said everything looked healthy all you can do is take them at their word. Could to speak to your gp or midwife and explain your concerns? Maybe they'll refer you for an early scan?


----------



## vaniilla

I'm really sorry for the ladies suffering badly with sickness, don't let the doctor guilt you into not taking medication, as long as it's within the dose limit you should take it regularly :hugs:


----------



## bubbles82

Lil_Pixie said:


> Bubbles I'm so sorry your scan wasn't as reassuring as you'd hoped :hugs: I'm sure scans at this stage can be a week out either way. If that was the case and they measured you at 6+1 baby could have really been measuring 7+1 and there's always a few days for late implantation. It's so so hard but if the sonographer said everything looked healthy all you can do is take them at their word. Could to speak to your gp or midwife and explain your concerns? Maybe they'll refer you for an early scan?

Thank you for your comments I really appreciate it. I just can't get my head round it, I know I didn't implant late as I got my BFP early at 8dpo, so really struggling to find explanations for there being such a big difference in their measurements. I don't even have my booking appointment for another 2 weeks so haven't seen a midwife yet, and it's almost impossible to get an appointment with my GP lately, but I think I will try and phone them next week.


----------



## Starlight32

Prayers to you and your baby, bubbles!


----------



## Dory85

Bubbles, I've read quite a few stories in first tri where the dates don't match up so mamas worry but everything had turned out ok. I have everything crossed for you.

Thankfully, although I'm still nauseated I still haven't vomited again yet.

I had some really sad new this week. My sister had been adopting two brothers for over a year now (adoption order hasn't gone through yet) and sadly the older one hasn't bonded well at all so will be going back in to the system :-( the youngest's fate has yet to be decided. It honestly feels as though I'm grieving and I have no idea how to explain it to my 3 year old.

On a brighter note I have my scan date - November 27th.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh Dory how sad! How is your sister managing????


Scan is tomorrow :happydance: at 220! First Dr appt


----------



## Cmcxx

So glad I seen this post and so many ladies feeling similar to me . I have constant nausea - nothing appeals to me apart from ice poles and lucozade (I know bad craving ) but it's all that sits well &#128543; I'm finding it so frustrating and I never want to wish time away but honestly cannot wait for this to be over its horrific ! I haven't done the toilet (#2- sorry tmi) in 4 days X calling doc tmro to see if there's anything to help !!! All I think is 'it'll be worth it in the end ' hope u all feel better soon x oh I'm 8 and a half weeks had this for 3 weeks now x


----------



## lynnikins

Bubbles, 
sorry the scan didn't go as you hoped, scan measurments are known to be inaccurate though so i wouldn't worry too much if everything else is going as you expect it to and everything looked healthy with baby we are talking less than a 1/4 cm of difference making a couple of weeks difference in date so getting the right angle and baby lying the right way makes so much difference at this stage.

I don't get a scan till December probably and won't see the MW again till after christmas and I'll be seeing the Consultant around then too due to having had lots of babies already and big babies at that lol


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - that sounds like a really tough situation for your family :hugs: I hope things are resolved soon for the better.

bubbles - I agree with the other ladies, they can and do easily get the weeks wrong, what's important is that they are seeing a healthy baby which it sounds like they are :hugs:

I called the MW's today and made my booking appointment for the 25th of this month, it seems ageeees away :sleep: I've started getting heartburn alongside nausea, in the evenings I'm sat watching tv and a mouthful of bile will appear :sick::sick:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Dory - that sounds like a really tough situation for your family :hugs: I hope things are resolved soon for the better.
> 
> bubbles - I agree with the other ladies, they can and do easily get the weeks wrong, what's important is that they are seeing a healthy baby which it sounds like they are :hugs:
> 
> I called the MW's today and made my booking appointment for the 25th of this month, it seems ageeees away :sleep: I've started getting heartburn alongside nausea, in the evenings I'm sat watching tv and a mouthful of bile will appear :sick::sick:


How awful, are you taking anything for the bile/heatburn? Unfortunately for me i live with this all the time :dohh: So i just wanted to advise you that you can take omeprazole whilst pregnant. So it's worth getting an app with your GP to get a prescription. :)


----------



## vaniilla

Thank you for the suggestion, I didn't realize there was anything I could take, I will definitely try and get hold of some because it's making the nausea worse, I don't feel eating a single thing atm and water seems to make it worse :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Bubbles, so sorry your scan didn't give you the reassurance you were hoping for :hugs: if you can't get an appointment with your GP for a while, maybe you could just leave a message for him/her to ring you so they can refer you to the EPU (unless you can self-refer)? 

Great scan Boo, but agreeing that Ramzi is tricky since baby is right in the middle.

Starlight, I guess it's all personal preference. There's no way I'd turn down a scan & a chance to see my baby again, but that's because of my history. 

Geralyn, sorry to hear that you may have lost a twin :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Bubbles I have my fingers crossed for you, there's always lots of positive stories about what you've experienced. It must be really frustrating not having the reassurance you hoped for though x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm feeling a lot better today, for a few days last week I felt extremely sick and had a bad tummy and thought it was a combination of ibs and pregnancy nausea but my son has had sickness/diarrhoea all weekend so I think it may have been a bug. Luckily he's on the mend. 

Now I've had my doctors and my booking in appointment I think time is going to drag again, the next milestone is the scan which isn't for over a month, in the meantime there isn't going to be any other appointments or milestones like feeling movement/showing so it's just 4 weeks of getting on with life and not focussing too much on the pregnancy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

starlight its totally up to you hun. i turned down the 12 week scan. we are just doing the dating one, and the anatomy one at 18-20 weeks. I did the NT one at 13 with dd but they said she was too big for tests, which was great in the end, cause like you said i've known people that got it and the techs and drs scared them so bad saying something was wrong! and the babies were all fine. but i figured i don't need any added stress. 


My dating scan is today at 220 <3 wish me luck ladies. will update when i'm home


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck.mommyofone! 

I think scans differ in the UK to the USA.. if you're low risk you tend to just have 2.. the dating scan and NT are the same scan here I think. X


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck with your scan today mommyxofxone :flower:


In the UK the dating scan is the same thing as the 12 week scan unless you need an earlier one to due to risks or you have it done privately. I might be having a scan next week because my follow up appointment at the fertility clinic was booked months ago and they've asked me to keep it, it feels weird going to that appointment because it's the point where we would have been given injections had the clomid not worked!


----------



## mommyxofxone

apparently my new office always does dating scans. we opted out of the NT scan at 12-13 weeks. with dd we had it but, we didn't have the dating scan before it. 

who knows, they all seem to do their own thing! i'm just excited (and nervous) about seeing bean!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not sure what's going on atm we moved house and I had to register with a new doctors.. but I told my old doctors at about 5-6 weeks when I need to see a midwife I'll have moved etc and they said they would sort something but never did.. I told my new doctors everything and apparently I've got to see a doctor again what I've already done and then book with a midwife :dohh: I'll be nearly 11 weeks when I go for this appointment so I'll either have a late scan or on time of they can get me in.. but who knows, I'm just worried because they know I've had mcs and a recent chemical but aren't concerned etc I just want to know things are okay and I know I'm anemic I always am when pregnant and blacking out the other day confirms it for me :(!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh that's annoying, you would have thought they could have just referred you straight to the midwife at the new doctors, especially since all your dates ect should be on your records on their computer system anyway. We're moving in a few weeks but hoping as I'm already booked in there won't be too much hassle.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm going to ring my old doctors and ask because it's a bit of a pain specially with my son still not in a school in New area dragging him along to any appointment is never fun :haha: I tried ringing all day but was in a Que of 9 then later on 5 I just couldn't be waiting around to be the 1st call not for just am enquiry :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

That's crazy that you need to get a gp appointment, I would call the community midwife number and try to book directly through them, it's what I did.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes could you try ringing straight through to the midwife team? I know a lot of doctors want you to have a GP appt first (mine do) but since you've already had one all the stuff they type in will be on the system so you'll be down as pregnant and number of weeks already. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

This is what I was confused about I told them I've already had my doctors appointment and how many weeks I am and I really need to see a midwife asap but none seem to be taking notice I don't see why they booked me in with a doctor again but she just said I'll have to start from the start they have my nhs number and my previous doctors so like you said they have my medical records automatically just about :shrug: if I can't sort anything Ill just go to this appointment and tell them straight that I need to see a midwife the following week they have to understand surely specially for my health and babies I'm not fussed if my scan gets pushed back just want tests doing and to check everything is ok.

I'll look into community midwife never been in this situation before :dohh: always been straight forward


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think it is just madness. At my current gp surgery and at my previous they never wanted you to see a Dr before the midwife. The nhs is totally squeezed as it is. Having a GP confirm a pregnancy certainly seems like a gigantic waste of time doesn't it. Obviously this doesn't apply for people with more complicated medical histories. But generally speaking. 

I don't know anything about contacting the midwife team directly. As far as I was aware all midwives working "through" the gp surgeries are community midwives. They move around locations etc. Same as the health visitor team. This could be area specific though I guess. Baffling how service can be so different from one area to another. 

I hope you get an app sorted soon =)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Feeling so tired and drained recently, feel like I've been doing a really crappy job with my son, we mainly stay in at the moment and he's been watching so much TV. I guess it doesn't help that the weather's not great so I feel even less motivated. 

Taken a couple of 'bump' photos (even though there's no changes) and I'm going to try and remember to do one every week. Really curious to see how it develops, last time I was very small.. didn't show at all until very late on and even by the end of pregnancy had a very tiny, neat compact bump that could be easily hidden. I'm guessing I'm likely to be the same this time round but I do know a couple of women who were really small like me with 1st pregnancy then with the 2nd they got really big so I suppose it can vary pregnancy to pregnancy?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I think it is just madness. At my current gp surgery and at my previous they never wanted you to see a Dr before the midwife. The nhs is totally squeezed as it is. Having a GP confirm a pregnancy certainly seems like a gigantic waste of time doesn't it. Obviously this doesn't apply for people with more complicated medical histories. But generally speaking.
> 
> I don't know anything about contacting the midwife team directly. As far as I was aware all midwives working "through" the gp surgeries are community midwives. They move around locations etc. Same as the health visitor team. This could be area specific though I guess. Baffling how service can be so different from one area to another.
> 
> I hope you get an app sorted soon =)


I found out they stopped doing a urine sample to confirm now back with my son I had to take a urine sample in wait a few days go back for my results then book a doctors appointment then transferred to a midwife :dohh: this time I just told them and they booked me with a doctor to confirm my dates and check my wee for infection .. and that was it obviously with moving it has made it all turn upside down even though they have my details on both systems including where my previous doctors was.. I think I'm just going to my appointment Saturday and try see what they say I'm assuming they will get me in soon but I have no idea OH has a week off though for his birthday around 20th just hope to god we have a scan in that week or I doubt he will be able to get off again :(


----------



## vaniilla

I just googled community midwifes Bath and their number came up on the local hospital page so I called them, they told me to call back at 7 weeks and they booked my appointment to see the MW at my GP office. 

you're supposed to get bigger with second + pregnancy/ies because your abdominal muscles are weaker than the first time so it pops out sooner.

I feel guilty, we tried for years to get this pregnancy but I feel like the constant nausea, headaches and now heartburn are ruining it, it was nowhere near this bad with ds, plus I'll probably have spd again, with ds I was using crutches and developed obstetric cholestasis in the third tri which no doubt will return. Sorry for the moaning I'm just feeling sorry myself this evening despite not having it as bad as others.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: vanilla I've had very little good grace so far this pregnancy too. I feel like I never get out of first tri anx I just get all the sicky bit over again. 

When I gad my son and even with my other pregnancies I didn't care about feeling sick at all. I just felt so blessed every time. 

This time I think I feel angry. I'm sick of feeling sick and tired and it never gets me anywhere.


----------



## gaiagirl

Tinkerbelle, I feel the same. DH has been home 3 days and my sons behaviour was so much better and he was so much happier. It makes me feel awful because I know his poor behaviour last week was because he was cooped up with a sick and miserable mama...I need to make sure we get outside more the next week or so to stay sane.

Vanilla, I am feeling the same. So whiny and miserable...and stressed that I KNOW this will last at least another 3 weeks. I just hope it stops by 11/12 weeks because I am not coping well this time. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi ladies popping in to say nurse argues with me and said 9+5 for scan dating since af was what she goes by but luckily Dr said 8+2 so new date is June 18th and bpm was 175 and very wiggly!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=910143&d=1447107029


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great scan pic! So glad it went well :)


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad the scan went well mommyxofxone, the pic looks great!


I'm really sorry you're having a rough time time too guys, at least we can all support each other through it and hopefully the next 3-4 weeks will get rid of the horrible symptoms.


----------



## Boo44

Aww mummyofone what a lovely pic! The nurse sounds silly as dates don't really count for much once you have a scan and it's always the scan size they o by to determine the gestation x


----------



## Starlight32

My dating scan showed me two days later in gestation than LMP, but the doctor kept my due date according to the LMP because there was little difference. Is that normal? It makes sense because the scan date would have been based on the day I stopped birth control (vs the day I started with withdrawal bleed, which happened 2 days after stopping the pill).


----------



## AngelofTroy

gaiagirl said:


> Tinkerbelle, I feel the same. DH has been home 3 days and my sons behaviour was so much better and he was so much happier. It makes me feel awful because I know his poor behaviour last week was because he was cooped up with a sick and miserable mama...I need to make sure we get outside more the next week or so to stay sane.
> 
> Vanilla, I am feeling the same. So whiny and miserable...and stressed that I KNOW this will last at least another 3 weeks. I just hope it stops by 11/12 weeks because I am not coping well this time. :hugs:

My son has been exactly the same, acting up because he's been cooped up with me. :(


----------



## Squig34

Oops duplicate post.


----------



## Squig34

Lil_Pixie said:


> This time I think I feel angry. I'm sick of feeling sick and tired and it never gets me anywhere.

I hear you, Pixie - not counting this pregnancy I've endured 40 weeks of first tri alone & still no baby to show for it. I'm really pleased to be pregnant again but so fed up with the nausea. :hugs: to you and to you, Vaniilla - I know where you're coming from too!

Fab scan, mummyofone :)


----------



## Carlsberg

Please can I join? This is baby number 3 for us & having 2 girls already, would love a boy but really don't mind. I'm due 3rd June!


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations and welcome to the group Carlsberg! :D


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Awesome scan pic mummy!

I don't remember who said something about bump pics (I had a lot to catch up on) but I've been taking weekly pics. Kind of seems silly right now because there has been no change at all yet. I'm guessing with this being my second I'll show sooner and it will probably just take me by surprise and be all of a sudden one day! I had a very real feeling dream last night I was feeling movement, I am sooo anxious for that!! I loved it before besides I'm just not liking the fact that I've zero proof so far bub is Ok in there which is stressing me out. I keep thinking about ordering a doppler but figured I would drive myself mad with it. Besides I have just under two weeks to go until my first real apt.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ooooo miracles i've been taking weekly photos for myself, and there has been a change for me! i'm huge already at just 8 weeks. 

:wave: welcome carls!

and yeah i had the same issue with dd, because i o'd on almost the SAME day with her, they gave me a hard time about due date. (different office too) and i said but, i took opks, and my ff is telling me this is the date- and they said no. Well guess what day she was born? exactly on the one ff gave me! so i'm taking this date from the dr because it's only 3 days different but will be very interested to see which day it actually comes on!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm interested to see what my due date will be, I remember my son's went back 8 days at the scan. 

It was me saying about bump pics, I have hardly any from last time- just a few from 40 weeks which is such a shame as I won't be able to do comparisons. Mummys on here who already have 2+ did you have different sized/shaped bumps with each pregnancy or stay the same? X


----------



## Squig34

Welcome , Carlsberg :)


----------



## vaniilla

I've been taking bump photos too :haha: there is a bit of difference but it's probably just bloat still, boobs on the other hand have gone up a cup size, I woke up in agony this morning because I'd been lying on one, it's a nightmare sleeping!

I have a feeling I ovulated later then the date lmp predicts because my cycles are longer than 28 days, however it was a medicated cycle so who actually knows?!?


----------



## joo

I have a suspicion i o'd later too, just due to how long it took to get my bfp and how very faint they were when i thought AF was late. I reckon i could be up to a week earlier than my signature based on lmp.

Anyone else have days when the nausea has just gone? I try really hard not tp worry :-/


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mine went in a pattern for awhile I was ok in the week then come Friday I got nauseous until Monday again.. now I get it on and off can not be here for a week then come back badly.. I didn't have any with DS and I never once was worried either I'd rather not have it again tbh :lol:


----------



## AngelofTroy

joo said:


> I have a suspicion i o'd later too, just due to how long it took to get my bfp and how very faint they were when i thought AF was late. I reckon i could be up to a week earlier than my signature based on lmp.
> 
> Anyone else have days when the nausea has just gone? I try really hard not tp worry :-/

Yes. I have hyperemesis and am medicated but usually the meds don't work. I throw up 10-20 times a day.. But then about once a week, like today, I don't throw up at all! I never know what to do with good days as I don't plan anything anymore, and I feel bad for being off work.. But it's so unpredictable that I don't know when I'll be able to work.


----------



## vaniilla

I think nausea starting to ease off/go shows that the placenta is taking over more and more and your hormones are settling, I definitely don't think it's something to worry about.


AngelofTroy - don't feel bad for being off work, the rare days of no nausea are much needed respite for you and you should take it easy as much as you're able to.


----------



## iakyri

Hey guys! I'm 10 weeks 4 days today and have another (my third!) doctor's appointment today. Feeling super nervous, so I'd appreciate any good vibes thrown my way!


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck with your appointment iakyri, I hope it goes really well :flower:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Might ring gp office tomorrow. Have been putting it off TBH. It feels like a commitment. Especially since last time they forgot to refer me to the midwife team and I had to see the GP at 11 weeks to arrange a scan due to Miscarriage. The whole time they just seemed put out by the fact I should have been seeing the midwife. Problem with receptionists they almost never admit fault. 

Off point but a moan about receptionists; at the weekend one argued with my husband until she was blue in the face about what time our sons swimming lessons were at. Even though we take him every week at 9.30 she wouldn't stop insisting that we couldn't tell the time. As her computer screen said 10.30.... Surprisingly enough after she stomped off to prove us wrong (by actually checking with his teacher) she came back and said that someone (although not her) had entered it wrong on the system. No apology. Ughhh


----------



## gaiagirl

Welcome Carlsberg

Iakyri sending lots of good vibes, are you having a scan?

I started taking a 33 milligram vitamin b6 pill yesterday every 8 to 10 hours or so and I think it's helping! Still a little dry heaving and some nausea today but I definitely don't feel like lying down and dying so thats something.


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh, and 4 weeks today that I have known about this baby! In 4 more weeks I will be closing in on 12 weeks... That kind of feels manageable.


----------



## gaiagirl

Damn, spoke a bit too soon. Lost my breakfast in the shower. &#128567;&#128567;&#128567;


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tinkerbelle I did weekly photos starting at 12 weeks with my first. I'm 8 weeks now and larger than I was at 12 weeks. It's rounder (mostly bloat I'm sure) but very much there and protruding. I definitely look further along than I actually am


----------



## Squig34

I haven't started taking any bump/bloat pics yet - I kinda forgot but I think I'll start this week at 8 weeks :)

Iakyri, hope all is brilliant!

Joo, yes. I've been complaining a bit today about the nausea but last week around this time it abated (although didn't disappear) & I was worried something had happened but baby was ok & hopefully still is. I'm not feeling too bad now but I've just eaten & I've also been very distracted the past few hours, which I find helps - maybe some of that with you? Some mornings I wake with no nausea but it usually kicks in within a few hours. Some mornings I wake nauseous. It's all scary :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

We told my mom on Sunday and she was very excited for another grandchild. She said she suspected because the last time she was over she thought I looked very tired and that my face looked different


----------



## Dory85

Tinkerbelle- my first was a lovely neat bump, my second was much lower but still all bump and despite people saying I looked small, I actually measured 2 weeks ahead throughout. This time I'm 9 weeks, my uniform is tight (but bump is mostly soft) and people keep commenting on my size already. I'm the same size as a another girl who is 20 weeks with her first. I imagine it will slow down though?!

Afm- no word yet on what is happening with my nephews but they were having a meeting to discuss the youngest's attachment assessment yesterday so I'm trying to play it cool. I don't know what I want for the best - for them to stay together or for youngest to stay in the family.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Geralyn that's lovely she's excited and she must have good intuition. I'm currently living with my parents until we move next month and my mum doesn't seem to have suspected anything! 

At the minute it's still just DH and I who know. I guess I'm very lucky not to have bad symptoms in that respect also, it's not been at all difficult keeping it a secret. We've pretty much decided to announce the news at Christmas when I'll be 15 weeks :)


----------



## iakyri

Hey guys! Thanks so much for the well wishes. We didn't have a scan this time, but we got to hear the heartbeat and all is well! :) 

We did the progenity test for genetic abnormalities and gender, so we'll be finding out the baby's sex in a week or two! 

Has anyone else thought about names yet? Hubby and I have our favorite girl and boy name picked out!


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Might ring gp office tomorrow. Have been putting it off TBH. It feels like a commitment. Especially since last time they forgot to refer me to the midwife team and I had to see the GP at 11 weeks to arrange a scan due to Miscarriage. The whole time they just seemed put out by the fact I should have been seeing the midwife. Problem with receptionists they almost never admit fault.
> 
> Off point but a moan about receptionists; at the weekend one argued with my husband until she was blue in the face about what time our sons swimming lessons were at. Even though we take him every week at 9.30 she wouldn't stop insisting that we couldn't tell the time. As her computer screen said 10.30.... Surprisingly enough after she stomped off to prove us wrong (by actually checking with his teacher) she came back and said that someone (although not her) had entered it wrong on the system. No apology. Ughhh

Wow, I'm furious just reading that, I would make it a point to ask her for the time every time I see her now!



iakyri said:


> Hey guys! Thanks so much for the well wishes. We didn't have a scan this time, but we got to hear the heartbeat and all is well! :)
> 
> We did the progenity test for genetic abnormalities and gender, so we'll be finding out the baby's sex in a week or two!
> 
> Has anyone else thought about names yet? Hubby and I have our favorite girl and boy name picked out!

So exciting you'll be finding out lo's gender soon!

I think we're very close to choosing the boy name and still debating over girls names.


----------



## Starlight32

We have both picked out... but very much subject to change!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have 4 boys names I love so it will be a case of just deciding which to use, struggling with girls names though.. I like a lot but there's none I really love.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It's also harder second time as I feel pressure for it to go well with my son's name!


----------



## GeralynB

We are pretty much set on names although DH doesn't love the girl name but I guess we'll discuss it more if it is a girl. Anyone care to share names? We're keeping it secret from family and friends but I'll share with you ladies.
For a girl : Juliette Anne Hope
For a boy: Gavin Stephen Gerard 
We're sticking with the two middle names since my son has two middle names


----------



## mommyxofxone

We do have our names but I'm gonna hang on to them :)

Don't need any family finding me on here lol!!!! We are sharing with any friends and family that care to ask. We figure we like them so much might as well share. We don't change for anyone. And my mother tried desperately to get me to change dds


----------



## gaiagirl

Wow names! We have not even thought about it!


----------



## Dory85

I have no idea with names. We'll probably wait until we know the gender before we pick because we found boys names impossible. Aaron Jacob was literally the only one we agreed on!


----------



## AngelofTroy

If it was down to me I'd have names sorted but OH won't confirm anything until baby is born here!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Names for a boy are impossible. I have used the only two I like. To the point where I might aswell pick one at random lol. Cos I hate them all. Oh dear... It will definitely be a boy now haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We're definitely not going to share in real life, last time everyone knew we were having a boy and what name he was going to have months before he was born. It felt like there wasn't much to announce when we had him


----------



## vaniilla

We're not doing the whole names that will go with lo's name, the way we see it they're individuals so their name is a reflection of them not their siblings but I understand that's not how everyone sees it.

We have the opposite problem rhi_rhi, we can't agree on a girls name!

tinkerbelle-we won't be sharing the name irl either, people gave us such grief with lo !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Boys names are way too hard. I knew DS2 was a boy from 16 weeks. He didn't have a name until 2 weeks after birth! Xx


----------



## joeybrooks

I have a few ideas on names but nothing I am 100% set on!!

I had to go home from work early yesterday as I just could not keep anything down at all and was starting to feel dizzy and faint. I slept for ages and although I still couldnt keep anything down, I did feel a bit better. I'm hoping this sickness passes soon, it is really starting to get me down.


----------



## Starlight32

When should the doctor be able to hear the babys heart on the Doppler? I have a tilited uterus, will that affect it? I hope we hear the heart beat next week!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope youre feeling better today joeybrooks :hugs:

10 weeks is the earliest they can pick it up by Doppler I think and some doctors will wait until 12 weeks when it's easier to pick up.

A week till my appointment and I'm not sure if I'm more excited than nervous!


----------



## Squig34

We've had our names picked for years but they're a secret until baby is here. We aren't going to start using them once we know the gender, even, in case the name doesn't suit when we see the baby. So we're sticking with the nickname Squiggle until then.

In a remarkable show of hypocrisy though, I'm always interested to hear what names other people like ;)

Hope today is a better day, Joey.

I have a tilted uterus too Starlight, but I've not heard baby's hb til about 16 weeks so I don't know if there'd be an issue sooner.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Like I say boys names are hard; if we have another boy I would like Alexander. But my husband hates it as its the female version of my real name, even though I never use it. He thinks it would be the same as naming a baby after yourself ahaha. I like Henry but MIL called her bloody dog Harry, so we couldn't ever use it as a nickname so I think Henry is out. 
I like Max but I'm not sure I can completely forget the German Shepard association. Haha. 

Girls would be either Freya(freja?) 
Alice or Hermione. 

I love the name Hermione but again I'm not sure people can look past it as just being a character name. That's what happens to characters with unusual names it gets associated with them for ever. 
I mean you can call your child Harry no problem lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'll be brave and post my favourite names.. OH likes them but isn't 100% sold on either so we'll see ... 

:blue: Asa David 
:pink: Tabitha Rosemary Ann


----------



## vaniilla

How do you pronounce Asa? it looks interesting :flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ace-uh :) it's an old testament name, as is our son's name.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

As far as I know we have both of our first names picked out! Dh luckily has had a boy name picked out for forever, I like it too so was very grateful for that as I never find boy names I love. With dd we just happened upon her name on a list one day and I fell in love. It's pretty different but that's part of why I love it. Her name is a flower name and after she was born my sil named her daughter with a flower name then announced if she had another girl (which she's pregnant with right now actually) she was using another flower name. I'm really glad that was never my intention because it's irritating enough as it is but there is no way I would have a fourth girl in the family with a flower name. So I was never sure what to do but came up with a nature type name I love for a girl and I think we will be sticking with it! Funny side story, the day I found out I was pregnant I went about 30 min out of town for dinner with my family and when we got to the restaurant I noticed a building not too far away had their sign set up with my girl name! They change it all the time so it was such a strange coincidence in my opinion that I want to feel like it was a sign I'm having another little girl :haha: but I'm sure it means absolutely nothing! I took a picture anyways just in case! Would be a cool story to tell if we do in fact have another girl!


----------



## GeralynB

We had our son's name decided around 20ish weeks last time. This time as soon as we know the gender we'll most likely have a name


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi my son is called Alexander  we've always called him Xander though, since before he was born. 

My dh likes Jack, but I won't use it because I'm Jac (Jaclyn) and 3 very one would think I was naming my child after me. 

I love James but unfortunately it's Xander's middle name so that's out. Didn't think that one through at the time! 

We haven't discussed names much this time but we're definitely going to struggle. We quite like Tobias and Alice. I love Rose but dh won't hear of it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My boy favourites are George, Alexander, Isaac and Charlie. My DH really really likes Noah or Archie but I'm not sure on them. 

My DH wants Amelie for a girl. I have no idea! I think the middle name would be Louise as that's both mine and my mum's middle name so may as well continue that. 

Funnily enough none of the names we've discussed were contenders last time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

for us boys names were super easy. girl names were hard! but it's like as soon as we agree on one we're done. don't want to look anymore lol!


----------



## SecondNote

I can't get my husband to talk about names until we have the gender scan. He says "why should we go through the trouble of picking out two names when we only need one" Ugh. He's s party pooper lol. He did the same last time, too. So since we had a boy, we have never discussed girls names. It will be interesting if it's a girl this time.


----------



## Boo44

We will struggle with boys names only because I would like to LOVE it like I do my sons names Jack and Freddie

At the moment in the mix we have 

:blue: Arthur, Henry, maybe Jasper but might not go with Jack?
:pink: Ivy, Orla, Grace, Lily

I really don't feel like we'll have a girl I feel destined to have lots of boys so I find it strange discussing girls names! X


----------



## mommyxofxone

Love lily and ivy. Dh vetoed them on me


----------



## GeralynB

I still feel like this pregnancy hasn't really sunken in yet...like I'm really going to have another baby.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I hear you. I have that same thought all the time! It's unreal its happening. Will feel better when I get to feel baby kicks. Seems so far off.


----------



## gaiagirl

So far it's just a real pain in the ass...I feel bad saying that as I'm obviously grateful but really. So sick and unable to function as usual which is hard for me.

Having been through it though, I *know* this part will end and I'll enjoy pregnancy for awhile. And then of course the amazing wonderful prize that comes of it all.

But yah...for now. Not a huge connection to the baby part of it yet. Only 11 days until US though and I bet that will help for me!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I feel the same, but I guess it's only natural when you can't feel the baby move yet and have no bump. Plus June seems such a long way off.


----------



## joeybrooks

I absolutely love Ivy, I love the old names. 

I wasnt sick once yesterday!!!! I felt great for it too!!! Not sure what today holds, feeling nauseous, but trying to divert my mind and distract myself in the hope that I can not actually vomit. 

I know what I'm about to say is silly and also impossible, but when I was lying in bed last night I could swear I felt the baby moving, it was just like a tiny little fluttering in my tummy, but felt different from wind. I know it is way too early, didnt feel anything until 16 weeks with my son, but I thought I'd throw it out there lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

We've not chosen names yet .. OH has a girls in mind Emily but I'm not overly keen I used to love it but I'm not one for tradional names I dont think :shrug: DS got named about 10 minutes after he was born :lol: I had no idea what to call him until my sister suggested helps her working as a primary teacher :lol: 

But at the time his dad wanted to call him Joshua James.. so that name now sticks with me from him unfortunately. I'll be stuck again for boys names I know that I've always liked Ben but can't see me having a son called it weirdly .. Will be fun journey us agreeing on a name, always liked Aurora but I know OH will hate it :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

We are thinking Hannah for a girl. We are undecided about a boy name though, keep going back and forth.... FIL is putting pressure to name a boy after him.


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi my baby's due June 3rd &#128515;


----------



## mommyxofxone

hi wannabenewmum! welcome!!!! june 3rd what a nice date! 


I've been without ms for a full week today! however, i'm gagging on weird things. i took my normal pills this am and almost threw up. ugh. had to take them in milk. i feel like an old person :haha:

tiredness hits in the middle of the day. it's mild yet and i hope it stays like that. with dd it was wicked.


----------



## GeralynB

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi my baby's due June 3rd &#128515;

Welcome! I added you to the front page


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My tiredness is painfully bad. Yesterday I went to bed at 5 and slept through until 7.30 this morning. I have already had a nap today and now I'm sat close to tears because I need to sleep. =(


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear Rhi, it tough going dragging yourself through the day when you're exhausted.

Welcome wannabe!


----------



## SecondNote

My doctor offered me anti nausea medicine at my appointment 2 weeks ago but I turned it down. She said to call if I change my mind... well I think I am going to call and request a prescription. :( I can't take the nausea anymore. I am having trouble making it to work every morning. I was 30 minutes late today.


----------



## lynnikins

No idea on names got four boys so running out of boy names and DD got the only girls mane we could agree on


----------



## gaiagirl

SecondNote said:


> My doctor offered me anti nausea medicine at my appointment 2 weeks ago but I turned it down. She said to call if I change my mind... well I think I am going to call and request a prescription. :( I can't take the nausea anymore. I am having trouble making it to work every morning. I was 30 minutes late today.

I have my first midwife appt today and I think I am going to ask for a prescription as well. I know I have 2 more weeks of feeling this way and it is getting hard to keep up with daily life...


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Has everyone else made/had their first apps then ?! 

I haven't rang my doctors surgery yet to inform them and get passed along to the midwife, I keep putting it off. Time is creeping on now though isn't it !


----------



## GeralynB

My appointment is next Friday


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My booking in appointment is tomorrow at 8+6. Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So I saw a couple of different people post on other threads who are part of different due date groups and they had the most adorable signatures, which made me really want one. I couldn't remember if this group ever decided on anything or not but in my search saw an example that I loved, anyways I ended up having someone make some for June Dragonflies, because I really liked the dragonfly that flies around and thought it sounded cute :) If anyone else wants to use it I have the codes, plus I also have them for Team Yellow/Blue/Pink for the future. And if nobody wants to use the same one that is totally fine too I just really wanted one and that was the idea I stumbled upon but just wanted to offer!


----------



## GeralynB

MiraclesHappn said:


> So I saw a couple of different people post on other threads who are part of different due date groups and they had the most adorable signatures, which made me really want one. I couldn't remember if this group ever decided on anything or not but in my search saw an example that I loved, anyways I ended up having someone make some for June Dragonflies, because I really liked the dragonfly that flies around and thought it sounded cute :) If anyone else wants to use it I have the codes, plus I also have them for Team Yellow/Blue/Pink for the future. And if nobody wants to use the same one that is totally fine too I just really wanted one and that was the idea I stumbled upon but just wanted to offer!

Very cute! Do you have the codes? I can post them on the front page so everyone can use them


----------



## Boo44

joeybrooks said:


> I absolutely love Ivy, I love the old names.
> 
> I wasnt sick once yesterday!!!! I felt great for it too!!! Not sure what today holds, feeling nauseous, but trying to divert my mind and distract myself in the hope that I can not actually vomit.
> 
> I know what I'm about to say is silly and also impossible, but when I was lying in bed last night I could swear I felt the baby moving, it was just like a tiny little fluttering in my tummy, but felt different from wind. I know it is way too early, didnt feel anything until 16 weeks with my son, but I thought I'd throw it out there lol.

I don't think it's silly or impossible - I swear I've felt similar since last week - always in the same very low specific place and getting slightly more noticeable this week. 
My first I didn't feel until 21 weeks (!) and my second I felt at 11 weeks so I don't think it's impossible x


----------



## wannabenewmum

Congratulation everyone x 
I been lucky considering and only feel sick if I ain't eaten for a while biggest symptom to me is tiredness , roll on second trimester


----------



## GeralynB

I felt my son move at 12 weeks last time. When my sister did my scan this time she said it looked like I was going to have an anterior placenta this time so I might not feel baby until later this time


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome and congratulations wannabe :) 

I can't believe I'm 9 weeks tomorrow :) and some of us here must be 11 weeks+ now?

I've had my 1st appointment, no scan until 13 weeks though so still 4 more weeks to go. 

Rhi I am so ridiculously tired as well, I dropped my son off at nursery came home and napped 9-12! :blush: and now I feel ready for bed at 8 haha


----------



## Squig34

Miracle that's fab, I'll definitely want one if I make it to second tri :)

I'm not getting my GP to refer me for booking in until after my 10 week scan to make sure things are ok. I reckon the maternity unit will still fit me in at 12 weeks & I'll get all my bloods etc done as well as the dating scan at that appointment.

Sending nice thoughts to all you poor sick & tired ladies! My nausea is improved today but boob pain has really ramped up. I'm not complaining, I prefer that to the nausea, but I think it's a bit weird!


----------



## joo

I haven't even got an appointment yet! 

Struggling to eat anything other than mini cheddars, everything else turns my stomach. I can't stomach preparing a meal come tea time, so thought I'd cheat and use the slow cooker, prepare it all in the morning and then it's ready for tea time. Bad idea. The smell of the slow cooker all day made me run to the toilet heaving at tea time. I figured out I can't cook/eat anything saucy so looks like we are living on oven food from now on!


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Has everyone else made/had their first apps then ?!
> 
> I haven't rang my doctors surgery yet to inform them and get passed along to the midwife, I keep putting it off. Time is creeping on now though isn't it !

I have my booking appointment on the 25th which feels ages away!



MiraclesHappn said:


> So I saw a couple of different people post on other threads who are part of different due date groups and they had the most adorable signatures, which made me really want one. I couldn't remember if this group ever decided on anything or not but in my search saw an example that I loved, anyways I ended up having someone make some for June Dragonflies, because I really liked the dragonfly that flies around and thought it sounded cute :) If anyone else wants to use it I have the codes, plus I also have them for Team Yellow/Blue/Pink for the future. And if nobody wants to use the same one that is totally fine too I just really wanted one and that was the idea I stumbled upon but just wanted to offer!

I love the june dragonflies :flower: 


joo said:


> I haven't even got an appointment yet!
> 
> Struggling to eat anything other than mini cheddars, everything else turns my stomach. I can't stomach preparing a meal come tea time, so thought I'd cheat and use the slow cooker, prepare it all in the morning and then it's ready for tea time. Bad idea. The smell of the slow cooker all day made me run to the toilet heaving at tea time. I figured out I can't cook/eat anything saucy so looks like we are living on oven food from now on!

I know the feeling, I can't stand the smell of 99% of food atm, especially chicken but I'd promised to make dh chicken pie, I cooked it when I wasn't feeling too bad but once it came out of the oven I had to sit upstairs whilst they ate dinner :haha: I'm going to have to make DH cook. 

I can't drink water anymore, it's making my reflux hell, I was wretching all the way to lo's school today and was so worried I was going to be sick all over myself, go away nausea!!!


Has anyone had any success with taking prenatals at night? I feel like an idiot for going for pregnacare max - 3 bloody tablets :sick::sick:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Miracles I love it and want it!!!!! 

And yes I just had my first appt. Next one is Dec 11th


----------



## Starlight32

I'm so incredibly exhausted!!! I can't wait to get to bed every day.

I have my 3rd appointment next week! I had two earlier ones because of bad pain (thought ectopic).


----------



## Dory85

Squig - YES about boob pain. I was surprised I'd had none because previously that was the first thing I noticed but for some reason put it down to them deflating when I stopped breastfeeding. Then about a week ago they reinflated to their previous efforts and are sooo sensitive!

Sickness appears to have left me but nausea remains. Tiredness is a whole new level. I finally understand the term 'fatigue'.


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm in Canada so maybe different but usually first appt is 6-8 weeks then approx monthly until 32ish weeks. I have an ultrasound Nov 23 and next appt Dec 7.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had my first appointment at 8 weeks, then a scan at the early pregnancy unit at 9 weeks because of pain, and now I'm waiting for my 12 week scan on 27th November. :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm getting so much better with food now, managed a cottage pie with veg the other day. Now trying to make it up to baby after weeks of McDonald's fries and salt and vinegar crisps lol. 

Joo- I love my slow cooker but that is definitely the downside to them, cooking smells all through the day!


----------



## joeybrooks

A day and a half of no sickness (nausea, but not vomitting) and eating breakfast this morning and before I'd even finished, it was back up. I hope it isnt a sign of what the day has to come.

I havent told my employer yet but if this keeps up Ill have to say as I can't cope lol!


----------



## joo

I'm not sure i can ever use my slow cooker again. I made a curry in it a couple of weeks ago and a chilli in it a couple of days ago and my OH assured me they were really nice but i just cpupdn't get over that slow cookery smell. What's worse is OH reheated leftover chilli in the micro last night and he didn't cover the bowl like I have asked him to goodness knows how often, and now the kitchen stinks of slow cooked food again! 


What is everyone drinking please? I don't want to drink anything, i can sometimes have really weak and ice cold orange squash. Hit me with your drink ideas and hopefully one of them will appeal xx

ETA - water, fresh orange and tea and coffee are a definite no! X


----------



## joo

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'm getting so much better with food now, managed a cottage pie with veg the other day. Now trying to make it up to baby after weeks of McDonald's fries and salt and vinegar crisps lol.
> 
> Joo- I love my slow cooker but that is definitely the downside to them, cooking smells all through the day!

McDonalds and salt and vinegar crisps sound so good right now!


----------



## AngelofTroy

joo said:


> I'm not sure i can ever use my slow cooker again. I made a curry in it a couple of weeks ago and a chilli in it a couple of days ago and my OH assured me they were really nice but i just cpupdn't get over that slow cookery smell. What's worse is OH reheated leftover chilli in the micro last night and he didn't cover the bowl like I have asked him to goodness knows how often, and now the kitchen stinks of slow cooked food again!
> 
> 
> What is everyone drinking please? I don't want to drink anything, i can sometimes have really weak and ice cold orange squash. Hit me with your drink ideas and hopefully one of them will appeal xx
> 
> ETA - water, fresh orange and tea and coffee are a definite no! X

Fizzy water sometimes works for me, cloudy apple juice is good and a sparkling apple juice from sainsburys.


----------



## vaniilla

Flat sprite/lemonade and oasis are all I'm able to drink at the moment. 

I've had my first nap of the day :thumbup:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can totally relate to the chilli, we usually have it every week and DH still cooks it, I have to leave the kitchen when he's cooking it :sick: 

I'm drinking lots of very cold lemonade, and can also stomach fizzy apple quite well too x


----------



## Starlight32

The nausea has not been too bad for me the past few days, definitely manageable. I'm usually only feeling sick at night, so I go to bed and sleep it off.


----------



## Squig34

Joo, a lot of people have said that adding lemon or lime juice to water makes it drinkable. I don't like that but I can drink ice cold water & watered down orange juice, neither of which are useful suggestions for you!!

My scan this morning went well. Baby is measuring 7+5 & I'm 8+1 so that's all fine, with good hb of 138, same as last week. So relieved, especially with the growth &#128512; next scan next Friday morning, thankfully they're still happy to see me weekly.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 - I'm really happy to hear the scan went well :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Squig that's great news :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Rang my doctors surgery; someone will call me back in a couple of weeks apparently. 
A couple of weeks :O eeeek! haha. Hope this doesn't make my scan late.


----------



## SecondNote

I only thing I can really drink right now is lemonade.


----------



## mommyxofxone

joo i don't want water either. or anything. cranberry juice tastes good, and milk. so i usually drink those. and yes flat 7up is good too.


----------



## mommyxofxone

did we get the code for the dragonfly thig? want to add it :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hopefully this works! Here is what I got! 



Plain one PHP Code:


PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_zpswhofgoag.gif[/IMG]




Team Blue PHP Code:


PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Blue_zpsdyhpchws.gif[/IMG]




Team Yellow PHP Code:


PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Yellow_zpscemqngmz.gif[/IMG]




Team Pink PHP Code

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Pink_zpsvv6yfmpe.gif[/IMG]


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Let me know if anyone has problems with it!


----------



## GeralynB

I've been drinking lemonade and milk


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been drinking fizzy water with lemon squash in it. I can't stand anything too sweet! 

Vanilla you must be mental! I couldn't even choke down one pregnacare a day - they taste like meat. Yak! I'm taking boots own version, they're not as big and they don't taste rancid. 

I take it mid afternoon usually as I was taking my trial pill in the morning and they can't be taken together. 

Food smells really upset me. So does the smell of coffee - especially vending machine coffee in a paper cup - I swear I can smell the paper! The boy who sits next to me in work might find himself thrown out of the window before I make it to second tri. Coffee smelly ******* :rofl:


----------



## joo

:rofl:


----------



## joo

Appletiser is sounding good right now after some ladies mentioned apple juice earlier. Just had a hot chocolate which went down ok, managed to get caught out in this awful.weather, brrr !


----------



## vaniilla

I got caught in the hail/rain waiting for lo outside the school gate, even my underwear was soaked by the time we got back!

We've run out of bread I.e my staple food, all I've eaten so far today is two ginger biscuits and a cheese triangle.


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone else feel like they're just trying to make it through the day? I'm so tired all the time and feel nauseous. I feel bad for my son because I don't want to do anything


----------



## hotpinklily84

Can I join!..... I'm due June 5, 2016. I'm 10w5d.


----------



## wishuwerehere

GeralynB said:


> Anyone else feel like they're just trying to make it through the day? I'm so tired all the time and feel nauseous. I feel bad for my son because I don't want to do anything

Yes this is me! My younger daughter is poorly so she is really needy and I'm finding it quite hard how much she needs from me physically. I'm soooo tired!!


----------



## joo

Yes Geralyn! My.poor DD is so bored, I feel terrible because I just don't have the energy/feel too sick to actually play with her. I try to get us out to a playgroup once a day, we usually have one day when we don't.go out. But the Times when we're home she is watching a lot of tv and movies. I fell asleep at tea time when OH came home, he sent me up to bed. Apparently 2nd tri brings more energy...


----------



## gaiagirl

GeralynB said:


> Anyone else feel like they're just trying to make it through the day? I'm so tired all the time and feel nauseous. I feel bad for my son because I don't want to do anything

yes! and not making it easily. I'm nauseous and the anti-nausea meds are making me crazy drowsy and dizzy. DS is coming down with something and is miserable so we are just both wallowing in misery today...


----------



## Boo44

I feel like I'm living someone else's lifestyle at the moment. I used to be careful with what I eat, fruit for breakfast no snacks type of thing but this damn nausea has changed that completely. Now it's toast as soon as I wake up, pancakes crisps anything salty constant snacking trying to keep it at bay. Usually only drink water or tea or coffee now it's lucky if I get past 10am without having something fizzy. It's so depressing thinking how huge I'm going to be. I don't even like eating like this!

Please hurry up first tri and be over, the extreme tiredness and nausea is just too much now


----------



## karlilay

Accidentally unsubscribed. How is everyone. I feel like death, still being sick all the time. Started to get horrid acid reflux now too. No energy at all for anything, house is like a war zone. Can't wait for first Tri to be over, I have my first scan on 26th and I'm a bit scared everything won't be ok :(


----------



## Squig34

Have you had anything like bleeding or cramping Karlilay, or are you just anxious?

I'm actually losing a bit of weight, due to not eating sweet things I guess in spite of having chips nearly every day! But I'm glad because I still had a few pounds to lose after losing my son, so I'm starting from a more even place now I suppose which will hopefully be positive for my overall weight gain. I find it very hard to lose weight.

Welcome, hotpinklily!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Saw doctor again today after moving I had to start again for some reason booking in etc .. waste of appointment if I'm honest but oh well .. filled a form for midwife now which was immediately faxed at the doctors so I should hear next week about seeing a midwife and about my scan it's put down as urgent on the form as well so that's something I guess. Hopefully get a scan next week or week after :)

I've lost 6lb as well which worried me a lot I told the doctor about sickness and its getting worse leading to be stomach hurting but she said the usual its normal and will pass I just gave up there as I know they never want to give out tablets I think I'll have to survive hate how they say the more sick you are the healthier the baby it means nothing to me as I had nothing with my son and he was a healthy baby :dohh:

We will see I guess!


----------



## joo

I have found at my doctors if you want something like tablets or blood tests i have to actually ask them for it! Which i am not always confident in doing. .


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome hotpinklily and congratulations :flower: 

Karlilay sorry you're feeling anxious, I'm the same with my scan coming up next month. Last time I barely worried about anything, but this time every possibility goes through my head and makes me nervous. 

Becca- that's good you're finally getting somewhere, fingers crossed for a scan within the next fortnight. If you really are finding sickness too much then honestly don't be frightened to be assertive or directly ask the dr, sometimes it's the only way! 

I'm feeling so much better sickness wise. Most of the day there's no nausea at all, and although I'm still off a few things I can eat proper meals now, had fish and chips last night and enjoyed it, that would've been unthinkable a couple of weeks ago! So bloody tired though, just want to sleep all the time.


----------



## vaniilla

Becca - I agree you should outright ask for the medication, it really isn't for them to tell you how you're feeling and whether you can cope without them.

Karlilay - I'm feeling anxious too, I have an appointment next week and I'm terrified that if they scan me they won't find anything there and I have no reason to, I just keep thinking you never know. On the reflux - have a bit of milk if you can stomach it, chocolate and juice are supposed to make it worse.

The nausea is the same for me, I've lost just over 2kg now which is probably a good thing since I'm overweight but I'm getting bored of just eating plain bread and ginger biscuits!

Does anyone else find their nausea is worse after a nap? I keep having to nap and waking up feeling pants.


----------



## lynnikins

I battling nausea constantly, finding it hard to want to eat or drink anything as well,


----------



## mommyxofxone

thanks again miracles for the dragonfly thing! hope i can find the code again when we find out what team we're on :) 

how is everyone doing today? hoping you have something nice planned for the weekend. 

i'm 9 weeks today! finally here.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy 9 weeks mommyofone, I was 9 weeks yesterday, I'm looking forward to Friday when I'll be 10 weeks.. 1/4 of the way done then! And double figures sounds more pregnant haha. 

The weather is miserable here :( No sure what we'll do this weekend, I may be going over to my best friend's later. I'm thinking about telling her about the pregnancy but I don't know how to say it?


----------



## karlilay

Thanks everyone. Please call me Karli. Karli Lay is my full name lol, don't know why I didn't think of a better username and mods won't change it. 

I've had no bleeding or cramping, I am just an anxious wreck. :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm so jealous of you guys close to second tri! It's a whole month away for me boooooooooo!


tinkerbelle just tell her the way that feels best, I'm sure she'll be happy for you however you do it.


----------



## Squig34

Glad you've not had any worrying signs Karli. Anxiety isn't rational though & I'm hoping all is perfect for you in 2 weeks!


----------



## Boo44

Everyone else seems to have lost weight - I've got the awful nausea and tiredness but have gained at least 2lb :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Karli. The wait for the first scan is brutal. 

I've booked a private scan for a week on Tuesday but I was in an accident today. We were in dhs van and we hit the car in front - hard enough that it looks like the van will be a write off. 

I phoned epau but they won't do anything and dh is an absolute wreck about it and looking for assurances I just can't give him. 

I was already worried after the last two being mmc, now I just feel a bit defeated


----------



## GeralynB

Lil_Pixie said:


> :hugs: Karli. The wait for the first scan is brutal.
> 
> I've booked a private scan for a week on Tuesday but I was in an accident today. We were in dhs van and we hit the car in front - hard enough that it looks like the van will be a write off.
> 
> I phoned epau but they won't do anything and dh is an absolute wreck about it and looking for assurances I just can't give him.
> 
> I was already worried after the last two being mmc, now I just feel a bit defeated

Oh no! Can you go to the emergency room? They would do a sono for you there if you've been in an accident. Hope everything is okay


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> :hugs: Karli. The wait for the first scan is brutal.
> 
> I've booked a private scan for a week on Tuesday but I was in an accident today. We were in dhs van and we hit the car in front - hard enough that it looks like the van will be a write off.
> 
> I phoned epau but they won't do anything and dh is an absolute wreck about it and looking for assurances I just can't give him.
> 
> I was already worried after the last two being mmc, now I just feel a bit defeated

Oh pixie I hope you're ok. Baby is still well down in the pelvis sheltered behind the public bone, the uterus doesn't pop out until about 14 weeks. So even if you had a direct trauma to the abdomen it's actually well protected. I hope that helps a little bit xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

They would just refer me to the early pregnancy unit who have already said they won't see me unless I have bleeding and cramping. 

Thing is lack of bleeding is no comfort when my previous mcs didn't have any bleeding either :-(


----------



## karlilay

I would go to A&E I think. I hope your ok. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Everyone else seems to have lost weight - I've got the awful nausea and tiredness but have gained at least 2lb :(

I've gained back everything I lost from sickness as I'm eating loads to quell the nausea now. :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It does thanks :hugs: 

Plus I'm not a small girl so plenty of padding and the seat belt was over my stomach, not low down near thr top of my legs and I'm not hurt at all. I think I'm just worried because after 2 mcs in a row we felt like we were up against it with this one. If this ends in mc dh will be sure it's all his fault even though it won't be.


----------



## vaniilla

They should definitely see you, you've been in an accident! I would go to A&E too if they're going to refuse to be helpful :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lil Pixie, when pregnant with Ds1 I was in a motorbike accident and was thrown from the bike bouncing down the road and breaking my collar bone. 
Obviously, it all worked out fine. I was about 7 weeks at the time. There is no way that you have caused harm to baby... Please tell DH to relax and everything will be fine. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Teeny Weeny said:


> Lil Pixie, when pregnant with Ds1 I was in a motorbike accident and was thrown from the bike bouncing down the road and breaking my collar bone.
> Obviously, it all worked out fine. I was about 7 weeks at the time. There is no way that you have caused harm to baby... Please tell DH to relax and everything will be fine. Xx

Thank you so much for this. As a biker dh will appreciate this so much


----------



## Squig34

So sorry to hear you were in an accident Pixie - I agree with what others are saying about baby being well protected but I think it's outrageous that your EPU won't give you a scan for peace of mind, especially after your losses :hugs: are you in GB or NI?

Boo & Angel, don't forget it's normal to gain up to 5lb in first tri! This is the first pregnancy where I've lost weight, I usually gain about 3lb in first tri.


----------



## GeralynB

I have no idea how much I've gained or lost as I never weigh myself unless at the doctor. We'll see when I go to my midwife appointment next week


----------



## Boo44

Squig34 said:


> So sorry to hear you were in an accident Pixie - I agree with what others are saying about baby being well protected but I think it's outrageous that your EPU won't give you a scan for peace of mind, especially after your losses :hugs: are you in GB or NI?
> 
> Boo & Angel, don't forget it's normal to gain up to 5lb in first tri! This is the first pregnancy where I've lost weight, I usually gain about 3lb in first tri.

Oh dear I've already gained 2lb so I have 5 weeks of first tri left hope I don't gain more than 5lb :|

With my first I gained like 3.5 stone (I was so terribly swollen) and so with my second I checked the guidelines and it says recommended gain in pregnancy for my BMI (21-22 at the start) is 25-35lb. So last time I managed to gain exactly 35lb which was much less than the first time. 

I'm aiming for maximum 35lb again. I find I have to weigh myself geralyn because if I don't I just gain and gain that's what I did the first time! Last time I found weighing myself each week helped me keep on track x


----------



## Boo44

This is where I got the recommended weight gain for me from

https://www.calculator.net/pregnanc...e=135&cheightmeter=165&ckgbefore=50&x=78&y=14


----------



## Starlight32

I was underweight pre-pregnancy, so I've been trying to gain weight. As of last week, I've gained about 5 lbs.


----------



## Dory85

Sorry to hear about your accident Pixie. These things are frightening at the best of times.

I don't monitor my weight so no idea how much I've put on but I can't fasten my top button anymore so I'm definitely expanding.

I had another migraine yesterday. I barely get 2 a year but when I'm pregnant they really pick up.

My scan is also on 27th AngelofTroy. Nerves really started to set in last night. My best friend had a mmc when I was newly pregnant with Aaron and it's one of my biggest fears ever since.


----------



## vaniilla

I don't remember when you get your scan date through, is it long after your booking appointment or is it booked beforehand? 

Urghhh, Monday tomorrow and the school run begins again, if I could I would sleep all day!


----------



## mommyxofxone

vanilla depends on the office. My old office didn't even do scans, i had to go elsewhere, and only gave me a 12NT scan, and the 21 week anatomy as options.

This one, i had one at 8+2. 


pixie i'm so sorry to hear about the accident!!! hope everything is alright hun, did you wind up going to a&e? 


afm- nothing much to report. constipation is a killer though, i didn't have this with dd, not this bad anyway ugh. anyone else going through this?


----------



## joo

Vaniilla where i am the midwife rings and books it while you're with them at your booking in appointment, but i have seen other ladies in the UK say they get their scan appointment through the post.


----------



## Starlight32

I've has constipation too :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry to hear about the accident pixie! Did you end up having an early scan? 

I think you can take things for constipation like fibregel and lactolose? X


----------



## Dory85

Here it it's the booking appointment that the midwife fills out a referral to your chosen hospital for a scan. The date comes through in the post a couple of days later.

One of the doctors at work outright asked me if I was pregnant today and nearly fell over when I said I was only 10 weeks. I'm excited that I have a bump but terrified at how big it will end up!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh starlight I'm sorry you have it too! Awful isn't it? So uncomfortable!!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm in manchester squig  

Nope, no scan. Dh woke me three times on saturday night to ask me how I feel :dohh: not sure what he was expecting beyond bloody tired! 

When I got up yesterday morning though my boobs weren't sore and I wasn't feeling sick at all. I even skipped breakfast and nothing. I thought about it a while though and thr nausea started easing off last Wednesday and by lunch time my boobs were killing again anyway :haha: 

I don't have much nausea unless in hungry. I'm choosing not to worry about that but what I do have is like indigestion I suppose. Even if I eat a small meal I still feel stuffed and bloated and acidy hours later. I'm sure I read that's a result of pregnancy hormones relating the muscles in thr throat and slowing down digestion. 

And thr delightful insomnia. What fun that is! 

I haven't had my scan appointment through yet. Back at the mw next week so I'll have to ask her. 

I've booked a private scan for next Tuesday though - I'll be 9 weeks. It's been so long since I've had a positive scan - I'm so nervous!


----------



## Backagain

Hi Ladies

Is it OK if I join? It took me a while to find this group. 

My symptoms are exhaustion, nausea, bloating and occasionally sore boobs and foods don't taste the same any more.

We have told. Few friends and after a scare in hospital the nurse told my mum over the phone I was pregnant. We have decided to wait to tell the other grandparents and siblings and our sins at Christmas


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome backagain and congratulations :flower: x


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations and welcome to the group backagain :wave:

Pixie - it must be a very stressful time for you but try to keep positive and hopefully the scan will show that lo is thriving and growing well :hugs:


Two days till our follow up appointment, eeek!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome backagain :flower: 

Thanks vanilla. I do still feel pregnant so I'm hopeful. The ms is so so much easier than it was with Xander or my last pregnancy (but it didn't help me much then anyway!) I'm just counting being able to function as a win since I don't have a crystal ball  

I just want to eat crisp butties. All day long!


----------



## karlilay

Pixie, I've just literally just eaten a crisp sandwich! 

10 days till my scan... So nervous and exited :)


----------



## GeralynB

Backagain said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Is it OK if I join? It took me a while to find this group.
> 
> My symptoms are exhaustion, nausea, bloating and occasionally sore boobs and foods don't taste the same any more.
> 
> We have told. Few friends and after a scare in hospital the nurse told my mum over the phone I was pregnant. We have decided to wait to tell the other grandparents and siblings and our sins at Christmas

Welcome! When's your due date?


----------



## Backagain

GeralynB said:


> Backagain said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies
> 
> Is it OK if I join? It took me a while to find this group.
> 
> My symptoms are exhaustion, nausea, bloating and occasionally sore boobs and foods don't taste the same any more.
> 
> We have told. Few friends and after a scare in hospital the nurse told my mum over the phone I was pregnant. We have decided to wait to tell the other grandparents and siblings and our sins at Christmas
> 
> Welcome! When's your due date?Click to expand...

Hi Ladies

Thank you so much for all the welcomes! Means a lot.

My Due date is around June 30th &#128521;


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still waiting on a call from the midwife for my booking in app. Not even sure she will call this week. I'm toying with the idea of booking a private scan. There is one available this Sunday. I'm too nervous though as last time I miscarried the day before and because I couldn't give them 24 hours notice I lost my deposit(50quid). Dno what to doooo. It's hard being in limbo like this.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi I still can't believe they did that! My last mc was picked up at a private scan and I didn't have to pay at all. 

I've got one booked for next week - there's no way I could wait till 13 weeks


----------



## Squig34

Welcome backagain! 

Rhi how awful that in those circumstances, they wouldn't refund your deposit!

Pixie, wanting crisp butties sounds like a good symptom, as does no bleeding although I know you said you didn't have any with your mmc's. The fact you still feel pregnant is very positive too - all my losses bar two chemicals were mmc's & once I knew to look out for it, the biggest indicator for me was disappearing symptoms.

I've taken a few days off work to prepare for Christmas, but I've just had no energy today - it's hit me rather suddenly as I'm not usually this lethargic! Hopefully I'll be more productive tomorrow...


----------



## gaiagirl

One week today until scan day!

Welcome backagain!


----------



## joo

I am 10 weeks tomorrow and still haven't got my booking in appointment. i'm getting super impatient!

Welcome backagain congratulations! 

Dory I am showing too and also worried how big i will get! I have diastasis recti from when I had my daughter and I never bothered to repair it, so that's why I am showing so much I think. I will also look bigger for it as time goes on. I am going to ask the midwife at my booking appointment if there 's physio while i'm pregnant might be of any use or whether to wait until after baby ostensibly born.


----------



## joo

Every time i see someone post about crisps I want some so much! We don't have them in the house which is probably for the best :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We don't have any in but I'm cross about it :haha: 

Xander has had a terrible day at school. He's been crying all day, he's pinched someone and bitten someone. Even when he was a baby he never bit anyone! I'm. So horrified when we got home I sent him to his room and cried a little :dohh: he's usually such a lovely happy little guy :cry:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My 1st scan isn't until I'm 13 weeks so I still have a while. I'm not showing at all yet. I bloat very easily though, so once I've had breakfast I have a bit of a bump for the rest of the day lol. I really can't remember exactly when I started to show last time.
I looked on Pinterest and there's all these women with chalkboards doing lovely weekly bump photoshoots, I'd love to do something like that but realistically I'm too lazy haha x


----------



## Boo44

Hi girls I had a good weekend nausea wise and got a bit hopeful the worst might be over but today it's back with a vengeance and I think it's hit me harder because I had myself convinced things were on the up. Have spent most of the day close to tears and feeling sorry for myself :dohh: I really can't stand this nausea thing


----------



## lynnikins

I got my scan date through for December 4th I'll be 12+4 by then


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you're feeling so sick boo, nausea really is so unpleasant :( Really hope it subsides for you soon, when did it stop in your other pregnancies? x


----------



## iakyri

Hey ladies! I was wondering if anyone else has told their families yet? My in-laws had their Thanksgiving early this year (Saturday) and so we told them when they were all together. I'm going to be telling my family on Thanksgiving when we see them.

I had to give a "NO FACEBOOK" ruling to them all and it's so worrying that someone is going to slip. Man, sometimes I hate technology.

Also, I've been eating chocolate cake in the mornings. I think I'm starting to change from food aversions to food cravings -- or maybe they're evening out, lol. I'm going on a cruise at the beginning of December and I cannot WAIT for all the yummy food.


----------



## GeralynB

We have told my family and my MIL so far. We'll be telling FIL and BILs on thanksgiving and yes I had to give the no Facebook rule to everyone too


----------



## GeralynB

I just made myself a strawberry banana smoothie and threw some spinach in there because I have been eating zero vegetables lately. It was really good


----------



## vaniilla

The smoothie sounds nice :flower:


I still don't like the thought of any food apart from toast and laughing cow cheese triangles :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

Yeah there's not much I want to eat either. I'm eating so unhealthy :nope:


----------



## Backagain

iakyri said:


> Hey ladies! I was wondering if anyone else has told their families yet? My in-laws had their Thanksgiving early this year (Saturday) and so we told them when they were all together. I'm going to be telling my family on Thanksgiving when we see them.
> 
> I had to give a "NO FACEBOOK" ruling to them all and it's so worrying that someone is going to slip. Man, sometimes I hate technology.
> 
> Also, I've been eating chocolate cake in the mornings. I think I'm starting to change from food aversions to food cravings -- or maybe they're evening out, lol. I'm going on a cruise at the beginning of December and I cannot WAIT for all the yummy food.

My mum knows due to a slip up at the hospital and my sister knows as she is also pregnant and my best friend too (something in the water???). 

We are waiting to 'announce' till xmas eve. We are planning scans in xmas cards for parents and step parents and siblings too. We will also tell our eldest son (8) first on Xmas eve. Pretty excited. Just hope we can keep it a secret till then. We have always told a soon as we have found out, so this will be a nice surprise.


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Sorry you're feeling so sick boo, nausea really is so unpleasant :( Really hope it subsides for you soon, when did it stop in your other pregnancies? x

I think around 12-14 weeks so I was probably a bit premature thinking it might be getting better yet... I think it was just reading so many people saying they had turned a corner and wishing it might be me too


----------



## vaniilla

GeralynB said:


> Yeah there's not much I want to eat either. I'm eating so unhealthy :nope:

At least in the first tri baby doesn't get nutrition from what we're eating but our bodies stores, it's how I justify fanta for breakfast :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

Quite a few people know this time around as compared to last. My close friends (5 of them), my parents, a colleague. I will probably tell a few more next week after scan if all goes well...

We will likely tell grandparents/cousins etc when we see them Xmas eve. I think I will be about 13 weeks?

I borrowed my friends Doppler today...tucking it away until at least 9.5 weeks so I am not tortured by trying to find baby!

I am up and down with nausea - better if I take Diclecltin but then I get soooo tired. I have been managing some veggies with the meds though so probably best to be tired and eat more balanced?

Roll on 12 weeks.......


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We've told nobody yet! We plan to announce at Christmas by which point I should be exactly 15 weeks. I like our privacy and see no need for anybody to know beforehand. I'm quite excited though, we're in a much better situation now and a bit older than last time so hopefully everyone will be happy and there will be a lot of 'congratulations' this time round! X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've told my mum and two of my sisters, my boss and one friend (they all knew about the mcs and the trial so seemed daft not to) plus dh has told his parents. We'll tell the rest of our brothers and sisters and everyone else after our 12 week scan. Not sure about a fb announcement though. Might skip that all together or wait for 20 week scan. 

Ms is definitely still there :dance: I made toast this morning instead of cereals and the food smell really upset my tummy. It's enough to reassure me but not enough to ruin my day. With both my mmcs ms stopped completely overnight so I'm feeling good right now


----------



## Boo44

vaniilla said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Yeah there's not much I want to eat either. I'm eating so unhealthy :nope:
> 
> At least in the first tri baby doesn't get nutrition from what we're eating but our bodies stores, it's how I justify fanta for breakfast :dohh:Click to expand...

This makes me happy that other people do things like Fanta for breakfast!! Fanta is a lifesaver for me too. And salty crisps :|


----------



## joeybrooks

Well its not 10am yet and so far I've had half a bowl of rice crispies and 2 oreos!! I have been taking cyclizine 2-3 times a day now and it is definitely helping, I can feel when it is wearing off and do feel relief when I've taken it.

I have my MW appointment next Tuesday, I dont think I get a scan or hear heartbeat or anything at this appointment as it is just my booking appointment. I think I'll have to wait for my hospital scan for any of that.


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> Yeah there's not much I want to eat either. I'm eating so unhealthy :nope:
> 
> At least in the first tri baby doesn't get nutrition from what we're eating but our bodies stores, it's how I justify fanta for breakfast :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> This makes me happy that other people do things like Fanta for breakfast!! Fanta is a lifesaver for me too. And salty crisps :|Click to expand...

I might give crisps a try, but dh would eat them :haha:



joeybrooks said:


> Well its not 10am yet and so far I've had half a bowl of rice crispies and 2 oreos!! I have been taking cyclizine 2-3 times a day now and it is definitely helping, I can feel when it is wearing off and do feel relief when I've taken it.
> 
> I have my MW appointment next Tuesday, I dont think I get a scan or hear heartbeat or anything at this appointment as it is just my booking appointment. I think I'll have to wait for my hospital scan for any of that.

That's great news that the cyclizine is working and you're able to keep some food down :)

My dreams are getting weirder and weirder, I dreamt a lion, tiger, gorilla and a bear had gotten in the house :dohh: 

Our follow up appointment is tomorrow! eeeeeeek!


----------



## Starlight32

I've been craving bad foods too; most recently, chocolate ice cream. Is eating sugar hurting baby? I've been trying to balance with other stuff too.

I'm so nervous for my appointment this week. I hope we can hear baby's heart beat on the Doppler.


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha Vaniilla :) I find porridge has gone down well for breakfast so I'm not too unhealthy - I can't stomach sweet things anyway & I'm not fussed on crisps, though I do occasionally eat some if desperate... I have shepherd's pie in the oven for lunch. Potatoes & vegetables really appeal to me! (I hope the baby enjoys eating vegetables as much once it's born ;))

We've told our immediate families. I'll tell some of my closest friends over the next few weeks as I see them. Had to tell my colleague on Friday cos of all the hospital appointments. I don't think we'll formally announce though, & after the last time, we probably won't make it more widely known until after a successful 20 week scan, including to most of our extended family (we'll probably tell a few that we're closer to).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm eating loads now the nausea has mainly gone. I'll have a massive dinner then an hour later make a sandwich and big bowl of cereal! Certain things still set me off though, there's a bag of open fresh coffee in the fridge and every time I open the fridge the smell hits me and I want to be sick.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just ate 2 individual trifles for my lunch :blush:


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh no way, now I want a trifle. I'm stuck in work and the rain isnt taking time to come down, now I'm going to have to take on the weather and go find a mini trifle.


----------



## AngelofTroy

joeybrooks said:


> Oh no way, now I want a trifle. I'm stuck in work and the rain isnt taking time to come down, now I'm going to have to take on the weather and go find a mini trifle.

Sorry!:haha:


----------



## vaniilla

normally I would be drooling, trifle is normally my favorite pudding, but I've gone completely off most sweet things - DH gave me some chocolate buttons yesterday and I had to spit them out.

Does anyone else still not believe they're pregnant? I keep going to the toilet expecting af despite feeling horrible :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

It still doesn't feel real to me either even though I feel like crap


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Nope, it doesn't feel real at all. 

I feel like I've planned out my next mc but I haven't even considered there might be an actual baby next summer 

I'm not sure I remember what to do with one :dohh:


----------



## joo

It's feeling a little less real at the moment, my symptoms have all but gone over the last couple of days, except the odd time of feeling sick if I am really hungry. I am hoping it is because I have hit 10 weeks. Last time when I had a mmc my tummy went back to being squishy and all the bloating had gone, but still looking pregnant so far.


----------



## vaniilla

joo - it probably is, symptoms are supposed to ease and slowly disappear around 9 weeks and be gone by 12 weeks, not the case for everyone but for most women it seems. 

I'm dreading the school run, we live on top of a steep hill and the road will be all slippery and the walk to school is by a main road with loads of big puddles :dohh: I wish I could drive!!!


----------



## joo

With my DD my nausea hung around until about 14-16 weeks and my aversions lasted until birth, but this time the nausea seemed to be worse and aversions were to all food and drink but seem to have abated for now. Hopefully that's my lot for yucky symptoms this time then :)


----------



## GeralynB

Last time by 9 weeks I was feeling ok. I'm hoping I'm able to eat more by next week


----------



## vaniilla

I'm paranoid I'll be constipated soon from eating nothing but bread :dohh:

DH wants to go out for lunch tomorrow, the idea is making my stomach churn :wacko:

joo - Hopefully the nausea stays away for you :)


----------



## Boo44

Squig34 said:


> Ha ha Vaniilla :) I find porridge has gone down well for breakfast so I'm not too unhealthy - I can't stomach sweet things anyway & I'm not fussed on crisps, though I do occasionally eat some if desperate... I have shepherd's pie in the oven for lunch. Potatoes & vegetables really appeal to me! (I hope the baby enjoys eating vegetables as much once it's born ;))
> 
> We've told our immediate families. I'll tell some of my closest friends over the next few weeks as I see them. Had to tell my colleague on Friday cos of all the hospital appointments. I don't think we'll formally announce though, & after the last time, we probably won't make it more widely known until after a successful 20 week scan, including to most of our extended family (we'll probably tell a few that we're closer to).

Squig do you mind me asking what happened at your last 20 week scan to Adam? X


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh the constipation! I took a handful of cashews and that seems to have fixed everything. Like dd all I want is dairy. Omg cheese. I could live off cheese.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Here lately I've been craving canned spinach and milk, my only healthy cravings. Besides that I cannot get away from sweets. Everything with sugar. Ugh. 

We have only told my best friend and his wife so far. As long as all goes well and we hear a heartbeat we will be telling family on thanksgiving. So crazy to think in just over a week I'll hopefully be able to talk about it!


----------



## joo

I have only told one of my closer mum friends and a couple of ladies at a church group I attend. I am desperate to tell people, and not sure how long I can keep it a secret because I'm already showing, but we don't want to tell anyone until we have told OH's family. I have to wait for the scan so DD can run in with it and tell them she's going to be a big sister. Until then I am avoiding them because I am huge!


----------



## Boo44

Had my first midwife booking in appointment today. It went fine she just took bloods and urine sample and filled in about a million forms. She actually offered to try and listen to the heartbeat with a Doppler but I declined! I think because they never usually do that and I feel like it's too early and if she couldn't find it I would have freaked out! She's going to refer me for my 12 week scan and my consultant antenatal clinic because of my 2 caesareans

She actually kept saying things like 'oh back again so soon!' And 'time for one more!' in a a nice way because she was my midwife before too, but it's got me freaking out now that my age gaps are too small and what if I can't cope! :|

And as for cravings I've just had a fish finger sandwich for my tea. I was desperate for one!


----------



## SecondNote

I guess I am more relaxed this time because I have already told my parents, my MIL, my sister and her husband, a family friend and one of my best friends. I almost told my coworkers a few times because I felt so sick at work but I stopped myself. Really waiting until after my scan on the 30th to tell anyone else ideally.


----------



## Squig34

Boo44 said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha Vaniilla :) I find porridge has gone down well for breakfast so I'm not too unhealthy - I can't stomach sweet things anyway & I'm not fussed on crisps, though I do occasionally eat some if desperate... I have shepherd's pie in the oven for lunch. Potatoes & vegetables really appeal to me! (I hope the baby enjoys eating vegetables as much once it's born ;))
> 
> We've told our immediate families. I'll tell some of my closest friends over the next few weeks as I see them. Had to tell my colleague on Friday cos of all the hospital appointments. I don't think we'll formally announce though, & after the last time, we probably won't make it more widely known until after a successful 20 week scan, including to most of our extended family (we'll probably tell a few that we're closer to).
> 
> Squig do you mind me asking what happened at your last 20 week scan to Adam? XClick to expand...

No I don't mind you asking at all. He had developed severe early onset IUGR, which means he wasn't growing properly, & it had started early on in my pregnancy (my best guess is around 12 weeks as he grew properly until then & was very active) & I also had ogliohydramnios - low amniotic fluid. At my scan when I was 20+4, he was only about the size of a 16-weeker. There's nothing they can do so early. His wee heart had stopped by the time I went back the next week. It appears that my placenta didn't grow properly -so Adam wasn't getting the nutrients & oxygen he needed- due to a blood clotting problem (though my blood tests have all been normal) so this time I'm on daily injectible blood thinners & starting aspirin in the next day or two. I desperately hope it works this time.

Glad your appointment went well :) I don't think it sounds like you've left too small a gap between babies, & I think you'll cope :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

My babes will be 20 months apart and I sometimes worry how I'll manage


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 - That sounds like a very difficult time to have gone through, I'm really sorry for your loss :hugs: I hope this pregnancy goes very smoothly for you.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm so sorry squig :(

Geralyn you've got it mama. May be hard at first but youllfall into routine and be fine :)

Secondnote I told everyone at 5 weeks. Definitely more laid back this time too lol. Didn't want to make up excuses to sickness and tiredness if it was bad! Wanted it out in the open.


----------



## gaiagirl

So sorry Squig, I can't even imagine how painful that must have been. I hope you have an entirely uneventful pregnancy this time. 

I think everyone worries about gaps. I worry now that 3 seems harder than 2...maybe I shouldn't have waited? lol. It will have its pros and cons no matter what!


----------



## vaniilla

I agree that everyone worries about gaps - we wanted a relatively small gap but are going to have over 5 and were worried about bonding, but lo is very loving so I'm hoping it won't be a problem.

I can't believe I have to wait 6 hours for my appointment :wacko: I want to get it over and done with!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm eating way way way too much, I've had two breakfasts. I just feel nauseous whenever I'm not eating or if I finsish on the wrong taste. I can't explain it. I'm not even enjoying any food so its completely pointless. I don't want to gain a crazy amount again. :(


----------



## vaniilla

Are you able to eat lots of healthy food and then finish the meal off without having a bad after taste/eating something you like? if you're like me though all healthy food tastes pants, either way, try not to worry about it which I know is easier said than done, once the nausea goes you can focus on eating better :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Hopefully your sickness will settle soon Angel, now you're 11 weeks :hugs:

I'm not always nauseous first thing, so I try to get as much as I can done in the morning before it starts as I feel pretty bad in the afternoon & evening. Last night I was seeing clients, & I couldn't wait to get home, I felt so sick. I'm sure they noticed I wasn't myself as I was really breathless too!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Woke up this morning feeling good. For the first time in weeks. Good thing or bad thing though. Something else to obsess over. =/


----------



## joeybrooks

RhiRhi, I had a day like that last week, I woke up feeling great and panicked. About 40 minutes later I was bent over the sink, wish I'd enjoyed my brief respite whilst it lasted.


----------



## Starlight32

Does anyone know when it's important to start sleeping on the left side?

I've been trying to stay on my left side, but sometimes I wake up almost on my stomach (like on my left side but turned onto my stomach a bit). I also turn onto my right side in my sleep too. I'm such a mover in my sleep. I'm so worried I'm going to hurt baby!


----------



## Becyboo__x

12 weeks and I'm still not well! Cumon :haha: 

I can't say I feel worse though I'm still being sick I'm finding it difficult to find a drink I can manage I think I had a mini can of canadian dry ginger ale yesterday and I feelt better not sure if it was that but I didn't be sick.. I might have to go grab some more.. I'm not a big fizzy pop person since pregnant with my son I went off it and it never came back tbh weird.. 

Think the flu/cough is going round well OH has had it all :nope: 
Better note my son finally started his first day at his new school today after a long wait to get him in one after moving! Just need my scan and midwife appointment to come through post now and I'll be happier.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Does anyone know when it's important to start sleeping on the left side?
> 
> I've been trying to stay on my left side, but sometimes I wake up almost on my stomach (like on my left side but turned onto my stomach a bit). I also turn onto my right side in my sleep too. I'm such a mover in my sleep. I'm so worried I'm going to hurt baby!

I never really knew a certain way was/wasn't safe? I know stomach isn't really but I tend to sleep on my right side but that's due to OH snoring :haha: I dont think you can hurt baby at this stage I thought was well protected in there.


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> Are you able to eat lots of healthy food and then finish the meal off without having a bad after taste/eating something you like? if you're like me though all healthy food tastes pants, either way, try not to worry about it which I know is easier said than done, once the nausea goes you can focus on eating better :hugs:

I can't really eat much healthy food full stop! Lol. All carbs :( 

It's my first night back at work today, I'm so anxious.


----------



## Boo44

Squig34 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha Vaniilla :) I find porridge has gone down well for breakfast so I'm not too unhealthy - I can't stomach sweet things anyway & I'm not fussed on crisps, though I do occasionally eat some if desperate... I have shepherd's pie in the oven for lunch. Potatoes & vegetables really appeal to me! (I hope the baby enjoys eating vegetables as much once it's born ;))
> 
> We've told our immediate families. I'll tell some of my closest friends over the next few weeks as I see them. Had to tell my colleague on Friday cos of all the hospital appointments. I don't think we'll formally announce though, & after the last time, we probably won't make it more widely known until after a successful 20 week scan, including to most of our extended family (we'll probably tell a few that we're closer to).
> 
> Squig do you mind me asking what happened at your last 20 week scan to Adam? XClick to expand...
> 
> No I don't mind you asking at all. He had developed severe early onset IUGR, which means he wasn't growing properly, & it had started early on in my pregnancy (my best guess is around 12 weeks as he grew properly until then & was very active) & I also had ogliohydramnios - low amniotic fluid. At my scan when I was 20+4, he was only about the size of a 16-weeker. There's nothing they can do so early. His wee heart had stopped by the time I went back the next week. It appears that my placenta didn't grow properly -so Adam wasn't getting the nutrients & oxygen he needed- due to a blood clotting problem (though my blood tests have all been normal) so this time I'm on daily injectible blood thinners & starting aspirin in the next day or two. I desperately hope it works this time.
> 
> Glad your appointment went well :) I don't think it sounds like you've left too small a gap between babies, & I think you'll cope :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks for sharing that, how devastating for you to go through that. So glad all your blood tests have been normal and that the new regime they've got you on sounds like it will help xx


----------



## Boo44

vaniilla said:


> I agree that everyone worries about gaps - we wanted a relatively small gap but are going to have over 5 and were worried about bonding, but lo is very loving so I'm hoping it won't be a problem.
> 
> I can't believe I have to wait 6 hours for my appointment :wacko: I want to get it over and done with!


Yes I thought my age gaps were fine I mean my youngest is going to be 2.5 when this baby comes which compared to what I did first time (17 months) is a big gap! And my oldest will be 4 which honestly to me just sounds really old!

Angel welcome to my world - I'm stuck in a vicious carb cycle. I read some thing yesterday about magnesium and it's the lack of magnesium causing the sickness and carbs are a big no no. But every time I attempt something like a banana I end up gagging x1000


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Are you able to eat lots of healthy food and then finish the meal off without having a bad after taste/eating something you like? if you're like me though all healthy food tastes pants, either way, try not to worry about it which I know is easier said than done, once the nausea goes you can focus on eating better :hugs:
> 
> I can't really eat much healthy food full stop! Lol. All carbs :(
> 
> It's my first night back at work today, I'm so anxious.Click to expand...

I hope work goes well tonight, make sure you rest as much as you can.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've never heard anything about sleeping on your left side?? Would be pretty pointless for me as I always wake up in a different sleeping position anyway! 

Rhi- I've been really up and down with symptoms. First couple of weeks of knowing I had none and felt fantastic, then had a week of feeling dreadful then felt better again, at the minute I'm still up and down. Some days feel really sick, others I don't! 

Angeloftroy- I wouldn't worry too much about eating loads if it's helping with sickness, hopefully your sickness will subside soon now you're closer to getting into 2nd tri so there's harm doing what makes it better in the meantime. 

Age gaps are a tough one, I think whatever gap we'd gone for I'd be worrying about it. I don't think I would have been able to juggle 2 close together very well so the 4 and a half years we're having works nicely for me, but I do think of them in the future and family holidays and things and worry they're going to be on such different levels and not really bond or play. But we'll have to wait and see. 

I feel soo tired at the moment, and read on a pregnancy website that fatigue gets particularly strong around the 9 week mark which I guess explains it. Can't believe I'll be 10 weeks and 25% through the pregnancy on Friday!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Our first pregnancy after Xander would have been 21 month age gap, the second would have been 3yrs 10 months and now we're on 4.5 years. I always wanted a small age gap so they'd be friends and I'm. Worried about there being such a big gap now, but there's nothing I can do about that. 

Hope your appointment went well vanilla :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

there's definitely never a perfect age. You know i almost stopped cause i thought the age gap would be too big. but dd's been asking for a baby sister/brother so i think it'll be alright in the end.


----------



## GeralynB

Yes they say to sleep on the left side because of better blood circulation and also your liver is on your right side and sleeping on the left keeps the uterus off the liver.


----------



## GeralynB

9 weeks today...only 31 to go. Or if this one is anything like their older brother 29 weeks to go. 
If you went early with your first are you more likely to go early with subsequent pregnancies?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I haven't a clue. 

My sister did with both of hers. Xander was 10 days over so I can't imagine being early lol


----------



## joo

I was wondering about the sleeping on left side thing, i remember when pregnant with dd i had to train myself not to sleep on my stomach and fall.asleep on my left but would always wake up on my stomach or right side anyway. I remember it had something to do with kidney drainage as well. I have never been able to sleep on my tummy since beforey dd was born but now i always wake on my back. I seem.to remember it's preferable to sleep on left side but right side is ok and not recommended to sleep on tummy or back xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

In my pregnancy book it says first babies are more likely to be late and subsequent babies tend to come sooner. Although I know a lot of people who have had it the opposite way! My DS was 9 days late, very curious about this one!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can't imagine having a baby earlier than the due date either, I actually quite liked going overdue, I did my last shift at work at 38 weeks so it meant I had over 3 weeks to relax and put my feet up.


----------



## Boo44

Girls the sleeping on the left thing is only from the third trimester really or at least when the uterus is big and out of the pelvis! It's because lying flat on your back causes the uterus when large to press on the vena cava and makes you dizzy and feel ill and reduces blood return to the heart. Lying on the left takes the pressure off. That's why the resuscitation position for a pregnant person is left side too.

Really don't worry about sleeping on either side at this early stage - the uterus is still low down within the pelvis so miles off being big enough to press on anything in the abdomen!! Only thing it presses on now is the bladder x


----------



## vaniilla

I had my scan this afternoon and thankfully all looked well and we saw the little heart beating, baby was measuring 1.7cm which puts me at 7w 3d, a whole week and a bit behind but he said it's not definitive and that I should wait until the 12 week scan.


----------



## GeralynB

I actually liked going a little early...I wasn't at that "get this baby out" point yet and didn't have everyone asking me everyday "is the baby here yet" I wouldn't mind going a little early again


----------



## vaniilla

DS was 2 weeks early, it's thought to have been obstetric cholestasis responsible but I wasn't able to get the blood test redone before I gave birth so if it's the same thing we'll have another early baby.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Vanilla that's great your scan went well :) I was pushed back 8 days with my son, even at the 12-week scan but all was fine. 

I've read that at 10 weeks you can maybe start to feel the uterus as it's expanded to grapefruit-size? I've tried pressing on my tummy but not a clue what I'm supposed to be feeling for. x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Great news about the scan vanilla =) 

I toyed with the idea of booking one for so long there is none available locally until mid December =/ the midwife hasn't been in touch yet either. First tri is so boring.


----------



## joo

Well if I haven't got an appointment through the post tomorrow for my booking in appointment then I'm going to ring up to chase it up. I tell myself this every day :haha: but seriously i think they have forgotten about me!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

joo said:


> Well if I haven't got an appointment through the post tomorrow for my booking in appointment then I'm going to ring up to chase it up. I tell myself this every day :haha: but seriously i think they have forgotten about me!

I would. They did actually forget me with my last pregnancy. So I wouldn't put it passed them!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I would ring them! Do you have your scan booked yet or that going to be done through the booking in appt? I'd definitely phone as you can't put it passed them, especially now you're over 10 weeks.


----------



## Boo44

Vanilla in so glad your scan went well! How soul destroying to be put back but so good to see that little heart beating x


----------



## Squig34

Vaniilla, glad your scan went well & you saw a hb :) plenty of time yet for baby to catch up with your dates but I know they aren't concerned by a week or so's difference at this stage because the tiniest little bit out in measurements makes a big difference to the age they think baby is. & nothing to worry about if s/he doesn't catch up, some babies are just smaller!


----------



## jalilma

As if it's possible I am MORE tired the last few days then I have been... And I thought I was bone dead tired before. I just want to make it through the day without feeling like I'm going to fall right over and sleep .. Yes I am emotional.. And yes I am near tears as I write this and yes I'm stuck at work for the next 3 hours!


----------



## bebefox

Tentatively June 25th, but I'm leaning towards June 13th.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've got red spotting :cry:


----------



## joo

Oh pixie :hugs: are you going to see the doctor in the morning? I really hope everything is ok xx


----------



## GeralynB

Oh no pixie I hope everything is okay


----------



## Boo44

Oh no pixie how much? Are you going to get checked out? Xxx


----------



## GeralynB

bebefox said:


> Tentatively June 25th, but I'm leaning towards June 13th.

Welcome! Which date would you like me to put on the front page?


----------



## Squig34

Oh no Pixie! I hope it doesn't turn out to be anything to do with baby :hugs: will the EPU see you or is there an a&e which could scan you? Maybe St Mary's if you're near there?

Welcome bebefox!


----------



## SecondNote

I hope everything's ok pixie.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope everything is okay Pixie :hugs: x


----------



## gaiagirl

Keep us posed Pixie! <3


----------



## vaniilla

I hope you're able to see someone today pixie :hugs: I really hope all is well with you and little one :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks to much ladies. I'm going to call the epau today. With my first mc I called out of office hours and they made me go all the way to hospital just to see if I had a temperature :dohh: then go back the next day for a scan. I didn't want yo do that again so I waited till morning. 

Not going into work today, so I'll call the hospital at 8. I'll keep you updated x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thinking of you Pixie. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Thinking of you pixie x


----------



## Dory85

Pixie - I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thinking of you pixie xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thinking of you pixie xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

:hugs:


----------



## Backagain

Welcome bebefox

Pixie, hope all is well x


----------



## vaniilla

Thinking of you Pixie, I hope you've had some good news by now :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Thinking of you Pixie, hope all has turned out well :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Nothing to report yet, I have a scan at 5.30 tonight. We've spent the day sorting out Xander's birthday and trying to ignore it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope all is well for you Pixie, keeping busy sounds like a good idea hopefully 5:30 will come round quickly :hugs: x


----------



## mommyxofxone

thinking of you pixie everything crossed for good news.


----------



## karlilay

Sorry to hear you're bleeding Pixie, I hope the scan goes well...

Just got back from the dentist where he's put a temp filling in my tooth, I'm in so much pain. :cry:

A week today exactly till my scan. It's dragging so much.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry you've had to wait all day Pixie, but at least you're getting seen today. What is the bleeding like today?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope everything goes ok Pixie! :dust:


Still not got a MW appt through post or my scan date :(! Bummed I filled the form out Saturday and it said urgent as well but not heard anything still :nope:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ladies. I'm absolutely astounded :cry: 

Everything is perfect. Baby is measuring 8+3 just like I thought (I'm 9w today based on lmp but knew I'd ovd late) I wasn't expecting that at all. I was sure it was all over after the last two. 

I have a pic but it wouldn't upload. I'll try again later :cloud9:


----------



## Dory85

Amazing news :-D 
Do they know what caused the spotting?


----------



## joo

Fantastic news Pixie! 

Becyboo - I had to ring up today to chase because I haven't had my booking appointment or notes through the post (scan gets booked at the booking in appointment where I live). Apparently there had been some confusion because my last pregnancy ended in mc (3 months ago!) so I got lost in the system. They can't fit me in for my booking appointment until 2 weeks today when i will be 12 weeks so goodness knows when i will get my scan. I would definitely give them a ring for an appointment in case they have missed you. Were you wanting the NT screening? I think that has to be done by 14 weeks, I am worried I won't get seen in time :-/


----------



## GeralynB

Great news Pixie!!


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Ladies. I'm absolutely astounded :cry:
> 
> Everything is perfect. Baby is measuring 8+3 just like I thought (I'm 9w today based on lmp but knew I'd ovd late) I wasn't expecting that at all. I was sure it was all over after the last two.
> 
> I have a pic but it wouldn't upload. I'll try again later :cloud9:

Happy happy days!!! X


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh Pixie I am so relieved for you!! :hugs: what fantastic news!! :D


----------



## karlilay

So happy for you Pixie! :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

That's fantastic news pixie, I'm so relieved for you :hugs:


I'm feeling down about being a week behind, it feels like I've gained an extra week of nausea which seems like it's getting worse :(


----------



## iakyri

SO GUESS WHAT

We got our genetic tests back today and everything is negative...

WHICH ALSO MEANS THAT WE KNOW THE GENDER

I REALLY WANT TO SAY

BUT I PROMISED MY HUSBAND I WOULDN'T

....can you tell I'm excited???


----------



## GeralynB

iakyri said:


> SO GUESS WHAT
> 
> We got our genetic tests back today and everything is negative...
> 
> WHICH ALSO MEANS THAT WE KNOW THE GENDER
> 
> I REALLY WANT TO SAY
> 
> BUT I PROMISED MY HUSBAND I WOULDN'T
> 
> ....can you tell I'm excited???

Ooooo exciting!! When are you going to announce?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wow that's excellent news! I'm so pleased for you :dance: you can't even tell the gender on bnb? Gutted! Lol

Just passed a tiny little clot, I wonder if that is the source of the spotting? :shrug: I hope it goes away soon. I'm worried about it getting worse. It's really barely anything atm. Just when I go to the loo.


----------



## iakyri

He said I can say tomorrow after we tell our parents! :D


----------



## Squig34

Brilliant news Pixie! So relieved for you! :)

Iakyri, looking forward to finding out what you're having!

Feeling a bit anxious tonight. Some of my symptoms aren't as strong & I'm worried that baby won't have grown enough. Thankfully I have a scan in the morning. Hopefully it'll be good news.

Hope you girls with all the appointment hassle are able to get sorted quickly!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Pixie I am so very glad everything looks perfect! 

Iakyri so exciting you get to be the first amongst us to announce gender! Did you have a gut feeling about what it would be? Can't wait for your big news tomorrow! 

Squig I hope you come back with great news tomorrow as well! 

We are all getting pretty close to second tri which is super exciting! :happydance:


----------



## Dory85

I'm pretty sure the limit for NT scan is 13+6. I missed it with my first because I turned out to be 15+6 (don't ask) but don't worry. There is still a blood test they can do if you do miss the date window though.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well ladies, today is a sad day for me. I have been fighting a cold and I just sneezed, and peed my pants a little. For the first of what I'm sure will be many times to come :dohh: I swear this didn't happen until much later last time! Boo!


----------



## gaiagirl

Pixie that's great!!!!!!!

Iakyri will be looking forward to hearing :):)

Vanilla - I wouldn't put much stock in dating honestly...I wouldn't change my dates based on that anyways. But I'm sure exactly when I Od. Were you not sure?


----------



## karlilay

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies, today is a sad day for me. I have been fighting a cold and I just sneezed, and peed my pants a little. For the first of what I'm sure will be many times to come :dohh: I swear this didn't happen until much later last time! Boo!

This happens to me all the time. I dread to think no what I'm gunna be after baby no 3 :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

Good luck for your scan squig xx

It's strange some of you ladies are being made to wait so long for your booking appts. I rang our midwives last week and the next appt at my Drs midwives was in 3 weeks and she said ooh that's cutting it way too fine so booked me in this week at a different place just to make sure I was in the system on time


----------



## Boo44

I've never leaked pee - perhaps I've finally found a benefit of having two emergency sections :|


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Pixie that's great!!!!!!!
> 
> Iakyri will be looking forward to hearing :):)
> 
> Vanilla - I wouldn't put much stock in dating honestly...I wouldn't change my dates based on that anyways. But I'm sure exactly when I Od. Were you not sure?

It was a clomid cycle + irregular cycle so I'm not sure at all.


I get the pee accidents too, I was actually looking at some pelvic toners for after birth.


Squig I hope your scan goes well tomorrow :flower:

Iakyri I can't to find out what you're having!


----------



## GeralynB

I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and I'm having a scan. We'll know for sure if the second scan is gone or not. Or there's still a very small chance that a twin could be there


----------



## tinkerbelle93

That's great news pixie! 

Hope your scan goes well for you tomorrow Geralyn x 

Iakyri that's so cool you already know the gender, I was reading the other day how a blood test can tell you from 7 weeks now which is pretty amazing.


----------



## Becyboo__x

joo said:


> Becyboo - I had to ring up today to chase because I haven't had my booking appointment or notes through the post (scan gets booked at the booking in appointment where I live). Apparently there had been some confusion because my last pregnancy ended in mc (3 months ago!) so I got lost in the system. They can't fit me in for my booking appointment until 2 weeks today when i will be 12 weeks so goodness knows when i will get my scan. I would definitely give them a ring for an appointment in case they have missed you. Were you wanting the NT screening? I think that has to be done by 14 weeks, I am worried I won't get seen in time :-/

Midwife books a scan when I see her but I've still not heard back they didn't tell me anything I just filled out a form which I've never done and they faxed it to midwife that was for an appointment and urgent because of my dates.. but it's nearly been a week and I've heard nothing yet.. I'm assuming I'll get a letter but I dont know if I dont gear anything by Monday I'll ring doctors again and see whats happening.. I've rang up so many times and saw 2 doctors if they have missed me then I'd be angry feel like messed about so much this time around "/


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hope your scans go well today Geralyn and Squig :flower:

I've never leaked pee either. I wondered too if it was because Xander was a section baby :shrug:

I keep trying to upload my scan pic but it's saying the file is too large and don't know how else to do it.


----------



## Boo44

Is it the harmony test? I was surprised when I booked this week the midwife said the lab at our hospital is now doing it so newly pregnant ladies can choose it over the NT test if they like. You obv have to pay for it and it's something like £225 but I thought that was quite forward for around here!


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo - have you spoken to the midwives directly? I know when I've seen a doctor for other things plenty of times the referral just hasn't gone through, it's getting ridiculous how long they're dragging this out for you! 

Good luck ladies having a scan today :flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm offered a dna analysis later on because I'm rh- to see if I need the anti-d injection. With Micah they just gave it to be safe. Does anyone know if that test tells the gender?


----------



## joo

Boo44 said:


> Good luck for your scan squig xx
> 
> It's strange some of you ladies are being made to wait so long for your booking appts. I rang our midwives last week and the next appt at my Drs midwives was in 3 weeks and she said ooh that's cutting it way too fine so booked me in this week at a different place just to make sure I was in the system on time

They could have got me in next week at a different clinic but for my closest clinic i have to wait. It's just I don't drive and have to walk everywhere with my 2 year old so no chance of getting to the other clinic. It's just that if they hadn't messed up in the first place then I would have had my appointment by now at the clinic of my choice :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

Glad to know sleeping on the right side is not bad at this stage. I've been "training" to sleep on my left, but it hurts my hip to stay in one position! Sometimes I do switch to my right. I put a pillow in front of me the past two nights to try to stop myself from turining onto my stomach.

Pixie, so glad baby looked good on the scan!

iakyri, wow you already know the sex!!! Are you the first in the group to know??

I went to the doctor this week for the monthly checkup. He couldn't find baby's heart beat on the Doppler; so scary. He did a quick scan and we saw baby's heart beat and baby moving! It was so amazing. I feel guilty for getting another ultrasound (already had two others); thankfully they have all been short, so hopefully they have not bothered baby.

We are cancelling our NT scan and opting out of the quads blood screen.


----------



## Squig34

Everything is perfect; baby measuring 9+2; heartbeat 152bpm :) next scan same time next week. There was some movement too, those wee jumps they do :cloud9:

Geralyn, hope your scan goes well.

Glad all was good with your baby, Starlight!

Pixie, you might need to change the resolution on your camera settings & then take another pic - if the resolution is too high, the file will be bigger & won't upload to BnB for you!


----------



## Boo44

Squig34 said:


> Everything is perfect; baby measuring 9+2; heartbeat 152bpm :) next scan same time next week. There was some movement too, those wee jumps they do :cloud9:
> 
> Geralyn, hope your scan goes well.
> 
> Glad all was good with your baby, Starlight!
> 
> Pixie, you might need to change the resolution on your camera settings & then take another pic - if the resolution is too high, the file will be bigger & won't upload to BnB for you!

:cloud9: so perfect squig!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's a such great news squig :dance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great news Squig! :) 

How has/is everybody announcing? I want to tell my parents in a sweet way, we're probably telling them at Christmas so could incorporate into that? Maybe put the scan photo in the grandparents Christmas card or something? x


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Yay squig! So happy to hear that!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lil_Pixie said:


> Ladies. I'm absolutely astounded :cry:
> 
> Everything is perfect. Baby is measuring 8+3 just like I thought (I'm 9w today based on lmp but knew I'd ovd late) I wasn't expecting that at all. I was sure it was all over after the last two.
> 
> I have a pic but it wouldn't upload. I'll try again later :cloud9:

so happy for you hun!!!! :flower:



iakyri said:


> SO GUESS WHAT
> 
> We got our genetic tests back today and everything is negative...
> 
> WHICH ALSO MEANS THAT WE KNOW THE GENDER
> 
> I REALLY WANT TO SAY
> 
> BUT I PROMISED MY HUSBAND I WOULDN'T
> 
> ....can you tell I'm excited???



whaaaaaat you can't tell us?! 



Dory85 said:


> I'm pretty sure the limit for NT scan is 13+6. I missed it with my first because I turned out to be 15+6 (don't ask) but don't worry. There is still a blood test they can do if you do miss the date window though.

i know i went in at 13+3 and baby was growing one week ahead of schedule. So they couldn't do mine either. and they made it sound like it was my fault for booking the scan so late. Ummmmmm it was the only day they could get me in! wasn't my fault!



MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies, today is a sad day for me. I have been fighting a cold and I just sneezed, and peed my pants a little. For the first of what I'm sure will be many times to come :dohh: I swear this didn't happen until much later last time! Boo!

lol yeaaaaaah i did that the other day. lol glad it's not just me. 



GeralynB said:


> I have my first midwife appointment tomorrow and I'm having a scan. We'll know for sure if the second scan is gone or not. Or there's still a very small chance that a twin could be there

good luck today hun!



Starlight32 said:


> Glad to know sleeping on the right side is not bad at this stage. I've been "training" to sleep on my left, but it hurts my hip to stay in one position! Sometimes I do switch to my right. I put a pillow in front of me the past two nights to try to stop myself from turining onto my stomach.
> 
> Pixie, so glad baby looked good on the scan!
> 
> iakyri, wow you already know the sex!!! Are you the first in the group to know??
> 
> I went to the doctor this week for the monthly checkup. He couldn't find baby's heart beat on the Doppler; so scary. He did a quick scan and we saw baby's heart beat and baby moving! It was so amazing. I feel guilty for getting another ultrasound (already had two others); thankfully they have all been short, so hopefully they have not bothered baby.
> 
> We are cancelling our NT scan and opting out of the quads blood screen.

i keep waking up on my belly. just where i normally sleep. i remember asking mw with my first if that was alright and she said my body would stop when it wasn't ok. and it did, because it hurts. i don't try to sleep like that, but sometimes it just happens. i'm sure the ultrasounds didn't bother baby esp. if they were nice and quick :)



Squig34 said:


> Everything is perfect; baby measuring 9+2; heartbeat 152bpm :) next scan same time next week. There was some movement too, those wee jumps they do :cloud9:
> 
> Geralyn, hope your scan goes well.
> 
> Glad all was good with your baby, Starlight!
> 
> Pixie, you might need to change the resolution on your camera settings & then take another pic - if the resolution is too high, the file will be bigger & won't upload to BnB for you!

yay squig!!! so nice!






anyone guessing gender based on the old wives tale about bpm? mine was 175 which would suggest girl.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Got my midwife appointment in post today for Wednesday .. annoyed slightly but I'll be 13 weeks then so I'm hoping they book a scan sooner not sure when the date is here they shouldn't go over etc :shrug:


----------



## GeralynB

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Great news Squig! :)
> 
> How has/is everybody announcing? I want to tell my parents in a sweet way, we're probably telling them at Christmas so could incorporate into that? Maybe put the scan photo in the grandparents Christmas card or something? x

We're telling the rest of the family next week at Thanksgiving. I got my son a shirt with a picture of a turkey that says I'm thankful because I'm going to be a big brother. We're announcing gender on Christmas with a gift box filled with either pink or blue balloons


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We'll probably just let Xander tell the great grandparents. I'll text my brother and sister and that's it. Don't think we'll be doing a fb thing (although we will if dh wants to) other than that we'll just tell people as we see them I suppose.


----------



## joo

Becyboo it has to be done before 14 weeks if you want the NT screening, otherwise it doesn't matter if it's late, they can still.date the pregnancy. 

I was wanting my DD to run in with the scan picture at grandparents and shoutvshe's going to be a big sister. It's not looking likely new though as they will probably guess by then the way my tummy is showing. i was just going to avoid them the next couple of weeks but don't think i can get away with not seeing them for any longer. Wasn't planning on a FB announcement unless OH wants.to.and was just going to tell people when we see them x


----------



## Becyboo__x

We will likely do the screening always have for some reason .. so I'd imagine they will get me in end Nov/start December .. Might get a nice birthday present so that will be good! .. 

Everyone knows about this pregnancy never could of keep this secret with sickness and moving house was hectic tbh and I've been grateful for the help.. DS knows and asks about the baby often cutest thing was him touching my belly and kissing it the other day I told him baby only small atm but explained about feeling kicks etc later on .. 

This is my belly do far changed from bloat I've noticed to a different shape
https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9653_zpsrodszpsz.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Geralyn - how accurate is sexing based on a 14 week ultrasound? X


----------



## karlilay

You lot are so good at keeping secrets! I told everyone already, I look like death most of the time, and I'm always throwing up....

Glad everyone's scans are all going ok, can't wait for mine next week :cloud9:


----------



## GeralynB

Boo44 said:


> Geralyn - how accurate is sexing based on a 14 week ultrasound? X

It's accurate if they can see. It can sometimes be difficult to see depending on positioning etc. My sister is a sono tech and said if she can't see she'll do an internal and will definitely be able to see. I found out whit my son at 15 weeks


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anyone else have really greasy hair? I washed it 6 hours ago and it looks like I've left it a week. :( 

My scan is one week today! :happydance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My hair is always greasy :dohh: 

Everytime I cough my stomach hurts really low down . Has this happened to anyone else? I feel like I just can't relax at all till this spotting stops :-(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My hair is very greasy too, and my skin is also really bad! I hope that is something else that will settle in 2nd tri? 

Joo I'd love to involve my son in an announcement but I know it would go wrong haha. I think I will stick with putting a scan pic in the card. I hadn't thought about Facebook announcing, I didn't have Facebook when I was pregnant last time. I have it now but it's relatively small with mainly family members so I probably won't bother.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think it's been discussed before but who's staying team yellow and who's finding out? If you're finding out, how many weeks will it be at? 

We're now 100% on staying team :yellow: as we found out last time and would like to experience not knowing x


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> My hair is always greasy :dohh:
> 
> Everytime I cough my stomach hurts really low down . Has this happened to anyone else? I feel like I just can't relax at all till this spotting stops :-(

I get this too, It hurts more when I sneeze though and if i'm not curled up it's a sudden shooting pain, I also get if I suddenly lean over to get something, it's a common thing you get from pulling the ligaments which are already pretty stretched.


----------



## gaiagirl

3 pages of posts since I went to bed lol! I can't keep up!

I'm pretty sure we are staying yellow.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 - That's fantastic news! I'm really happy for you :flower:

we're just going tell them, I suggested doing something cute to dh but he said no :( We won't be doing a Facebook announcement - we didn't do it with ds either, we'll announce it after lo is born.


I have a 3 hour car journey this evening as we're visiting family for the weekend and I'm terrified, I get car sick at the best times and I'm not sure how the morning sickness will affect it since I can't take my travel tablets :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I thought we were staying team yellow but DH now wants to know. I guess we'll wait and see what happens at the 20week scan. 
I haven't told a single person, except DH and plan to keep it that way as long as possible! It definitely won't be until 14 weeks anyway after our NT scan so I know I have another month at least of keeping it a secret. I like the secretness of it. My bloat is out of control so I've been wearing baggy jumpers and a coat whenever I see anyone! Xx


----------



## SecondNote

My skin is horrible right now. I have been getting giant pimples on my face. It's like I'm 13 all over again. :( lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think we are staying team yellow, we did last time but for some reason I'm much more tempted this time! I think because we would love one a girl at some point. If this bub is a girl I'd be keen to stop at 2 children as my body doesn't take pregnancy well and I would love our family to be complete.. But saying that I would love another boy, it definitely wouldn't disappoint me to have another boy but I would be more likely to try for a third I think.


----------



## SecondNote

I am definitely going to find out the gender. I am too impatient to wait lol. I have 1 boy, and while I would love to have a girl I will be just as happy with another boy. We are 2 and done no matter what.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We'll definitely find out. 

It doesn't matter what we have we are done at two. We've spent the last 8 years since we got married ttc and struggling to conceive. I'm tired and I don't ever want to do it again. I just don't want my son to be an only child.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

After lots of thinking, I reckon we may well be finished after this one. I always envisioned 3 children but it just doesn't seem practical for us on so many levels whereas 2 works perfectly. I'm only going to be 23 when this one is born though and it seems so young to be totally finished, plus I don't know if I'll change my mind and want another as could potentially have the chance to for a fair few more years. DH isn't too bothered either way.


----------



## karlilay

This ones defiantly the last for us. And ill be finding out gender asap, I can't wait to find out what it is.... 

I'm not bothered either way what we have, but I would like a sister for my daughter.


----------



## joo

Lil_Pixie said:


> My hair is always greasy :dohh:
> 
> Everytime I cough my stomach hurts really low down . Has this happened to anyone else? I feel like I just can't relax at all till this spotting stops :-(

Pixie I get this too right across my bikini line and a bit higher, I have to bring my knees up to cough or sneeze, also if I stand up to quickly it hurts. I'm thinking it's round ligament pain?? I never got it with my first but heard the term mentioned quite a lot.


----------



## Boo44

Brothers are gorgeous too karlilay - the bond my sons have fills my heart over and over again!

It's so hard isn't it, I would like a girl because I don't have one! But how could I possibly not want another beautiful little man! Whatever the weather we are done at 3 :)

My oldest was found to have a multi cystic dysplastic kidney at my 20 week scan with him, and because of that we had to have a 16/40 scan last time to check baby's kidneys. So I'm assuming they'll say to do that again, and if I DID want to find out the gender I guess that would be the perfect time. I'm just a bit scared to find out, I genuinely can't decide whether I want to or not! OH just says he'll go along with whatever I want x

Edit - I tried to 'sway' for a girl in a very relaxed sort of fashion but it went a bit wrong lol. I read that you should DTD a few days before ovulation but I ovulated 3 days earlier than I thought I was going to, and ended up DTD only one day before! :dohh: There was also a lot of stuff about changing diet but I couldn't do that! So I'm fairly sure it didn't make any difference. Also my symptoms are exactly the same as with my two boys so I'm sure we're destined for a life of blue :D


----------



## joo

I will be finding out! Not in my nature to hold out for the surprise. We found out with DD but I wasn't 100% convinced, we kept it a secret and said we didn't know :blush: I didn't want a mound of pink things, I prefer everything in neutral so it can be reused. I originally wanted 4, then after DD I decided 3, but realistically if this one is a boy then we'll probably stop there even though I would love another girl. I am.really not enjoying being pregnant so far this time. OH said he'd like to have 2 and then have another a little later in life if we're able.


----------



## GeralynB

Got to see the little bean. All looks good measuring right on for my dates. Heartbeat was 173
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Squig34

Good news Geralyn :)

We'll be finding out at the 20 week scan if we get that far. I'm sure I'm having a girl this time (I was right last time with my son) so I can't wait til birth to confirm ;)


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie- Sometimes when I cough or laugh, my lower abdomin hurts for a second (like where my legs meet my body). Sending prayers to you and baby.

I've been freaking out all day. I discovered a reuseable water bottle I've been using at work every day is not bpa free :( I have read horrible things about bpa online... I'm so worried about baby!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Geralyn gorgeous photo!!!!! <3


----------



## gaiagirl

Cute pic Geralyn!

Starlight I would REALLY not worry about that...honestly.


----------



## iakyri

Hey guys! I'm back with the news!!

We're having a GIRL!

(Also when the front page gets updated can my due date please be moved to June 3rd? :) They moved us up!)

Question for you ladies that have been pregnant before: does anyone have experience with massage during pregnancy? I have a monthly massage contract that rolls over and I would really love to start going back soon. I've been having such an achy back.


----------



## GeralynB

iakyri said:


> Hey guys! I'm back with the news!!
> 
> We're having a GIRL!
> 
> (Also when the front page gets updated can my due date please be moved to June 3rd? :) They moved us up!)
> 
> Question for you ladies that have been pregnant before: does anyone have experience with massage during pregnancy? I have a monthly massage contract that rolls over and I would really love to start going back soon. I've been having such an achy back.

Congrats on team pink!!! 
Last pregnancy I went for massages. After the first trimester you can start going


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats Iakryi! Exciting! 

I have a massage booked for Sunday...I have no issues withave massage at any point in pregnancy. However I just realized I didn't tell the spa I was 9 weeks when booking to make sure the RMT was qualified for prenatal. Dammit I hope I don't have to cancel...life has felt ROUGH this week and I needed that spa time desperately!


----------



## Dory85

We will be finding out the gender. I am a planner and it will also make it much easier for my just turned 3 year old to understand that way.

I can't remember who was worrying about age gaps? There's 18 months between my first 2 and the first 6 months was tough enough that I wanted a bigger gap between the 2nd and 3rd but I don't regret it and would always do it that way again.
My 2nd and 3rd will have 25 months between them and I think this gap is a lovely gap, being that the first 2 are like peas in a pod. Perhaps we would have left it longer but my husband may well need radiotherapy /chemotherapy in the future and we were advised to bank sperm when that's the case. We didn't want the option taken away from us in the hurry to get his treatment started.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Iakryi, congratulations on team Pink. Xx

Geralyn, beautiful picture. Glad all is well. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Do they just do this gender early in other places? I'm from UK and never heard of it wish they did do it though unless it cost a fortune :haha: 

Congrats on :pink: lakryi :)!

Lovely scan Geralyn!

I did the baking soda thing yesterday but I don't know if your ment to add the baking soda to wee or wee to baking soda :dohh: .. mine didn't fizz loads but did a little.. was more just foamy so I'd say Boy if I did it right lol.. Everyone else says girl because I've had sickness but I don't believe in sickness or none meaning a gender.. I'll have a better idea when have a scan comparing to DS's which will be fun :)!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm so hungry. I haven't had a solid meal for 3 days now. I'm nauseous all the time and last night I ate three, yeah three whole chips and immediately threw them up =( had enough now. Feel like I have the flu I'm so run down etc. Ughh had enough now!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congratulations on team pink!! So exciting!


----------



## mommyxofxone

iakyri said:


> Hey guys! I'm back with the news!!
> 
> We're having a GIRL!
> 
> (Also when the front page gets updated can my due date please be moved to June 3rd? :) They moved us up!)
> 
> Question for you ladies that have been pregnant before: does anyone have experience with massage during pregnancy? I have a monthly massage contract that rolls over and I would really love to start going back soon. I've been having such an achy back.


huge congrats on the girl!!!! are you our first official gender ? i think so? how exciting!!!! 

Massages- i was told during my last pregnancy that the massage was fine, however, i was also told not to let them touch our calves, because they could cause a clot. so everything else fine, just no calves. 



Becyboo__x said:


> Do they just do this gender early in other places? I'm from UK and never heard of it wish they did do it though unless it cost a fortune :haha:
> 
> Congrats on :pink: lakryi :)!
> 
> Lovely scan Geralyn!
> 
> I did the baking soda thing yesterday but I don't know if your ment to add the baking soda to wee or wee to baking soda :dohh: .. mine didn't fizz loads but did a little.. was more just foamy so I'd say Boy if I did it right lol.. Everyone else says girl because I've had sickness but I don't believe in sickness or none meaning a gender.. I'll have a better idea when have a scan comparing to DS's which will be fun :)!

i didn't have sickness really with my dd, my skin cleared up and my hair was beautiful. They told me i was probably having a boy because of it and i was carrying low. Nope! bouncing (literally) baby girl! :flower:


----------



## Starlight32

iakyri- so exciting you're having a baby girl!!! How cool is it that you already know?!

We haven't decided if we are going to find out about sex.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: sorry you're feeling so shit Rhi :hugs: 

This pregnancy has been easiest as far as ms is concerned. It was fairly rough from weeks 6-7 but eased off quickly. I don't feel sick so much now, more just ropey. Nothing much appeals to me, I eat because my stomach feels off and then it feels worse :dohh: definitely manageable though. 

My sister gave us a free weekend at pontins so we're in prestatyn  Xander and dh are swimming but I'm still spotting so I'm just watching. My little man just swam a full width of the pool (about 8m I think) very proud mummy right now!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

iakyri- congratulations on team :pink: x

Geralyn- Lovely scan picture! 

Pixie- I also get this if I cough/sneeze/laugh too hard, a really intense pain on my lower abdomen, it can feel really really painful but soon goes away. 

Beccyboo- I was reading an article about the blood tests that show gender and they are available in the UK but can cost something like £300+ lol x 

Re the baking soda, that's reminded me of something I'm sure you can buy online which actually claims to be really accurate but I can't remember what it's called???


----------



## Becyboo__x

..
Is anyone else experiencing back pain? I know its likly going to happen but I can't remember it happening last time! Not this soon .. I've had period like pains tonight low down and now my lower back! When I press on it it's worse :( took paracetamol due to migraines earlier but this now has took over!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh and becy for gender scans they're normally 18-20 wks in the US but you can get a genetic panel done which they'll give you gender in that too. But I didn't want to pay for the panel! So we'll wait patiently for the ultrasound in January :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Not sure if I'm crazy or what but I swear I've been feeling movement!!


----------



## GeralynB

MiraclesHappn said:


> Not sure if I'm crazy or what but I swear I've been feeling movement!!

I felt movement with my son at 12 weeks. This time I have an anterior placenta so it will probably take longer for me


----------



## MiraclesHappn

GeralynB said:


> I felt movement with my son at 12 weeks. This time I have an anterior placenta so it will probably take longer for me

Aw that's a bummer for you! Glad to know it's hopefully not in my head though! I looked back and didn't feel anything until 15 weeks with my daughter but I think I'm noticing it sooner just because I know what to expect this time :shrug: 

I just worried it was all in my head because I'm just so desperate for some kind of confirmation bub is doing ok in there, but I'm almost positive that's what it was!


----------



## gaiagirl

I think 12 weeks is within the normal range for non-first timers! Exciting. Looking forward to that stage :)


----------



## Boo44

I'm feeling depressed now because my pregnancy app say for week 10 that 'it is during this week that your morning sickness will likely be the worst' - I do remember 10 weeks being bad last time although I think I caught a 24hr bug then too :( but also I've got night shifts next weekend so I'm terrified how I will be...


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> I'm feeling depressed now because my pregnancy app say for week 10 that 'it is during this week that your morning sickness will likely be the worst' - I do remember 10 weeks being bad last time although I think I caught a 24hr bug then too :( but also I've got night shifts next weekend so I'm terrified how I will be...

If it helps I had some improvement at 10 weeks, 8 & 9 have been worst for me so far.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My sickness improved was worse 6-10 coming and going but then hitting me really badly for a week at a time.. now I feel less sick but still off some foods and tired a lot.

I didn't feel any movement til about 19 weeks with my son .. I think it'll be about 16 weeks this time nor sure why just have a inkling :haha:

Had stomach ache all night :( tossing and turning all night all I can describe it as is like it's trapped wind! And it gives me horrible stomach pain meh! Hoping the weather holds up as well we live on a hill and I've got to catch buses Wednesday for midwife I don't want no snow!


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling depressed now because my pregnancy app say for week 10 that 'it is during this week that your morning sickness will likely be the worst' - I do remember 10 weeks being bad last time although I think I caught a 24hr bug then too :( but also I've got night shifts next weekend so I'm terrified how I will be...
> 
> If it helps I had some improvement at 10 weeks, 8 & 9 have been worst for me so far.Click to expand...

Thanks that does help! It's typical me to read something then worry, rather than just see what I'm actually like!

As for movement - I felt son no 1 at only 22 weeks I had an anterior placenta. Son no 2 I felt at 11 weeks. And this one I've felt popping in one specific place since 7 weeks and now at 10 weeks if I'm lying still I know it is definitely baby. Sounds completely crazy but it's definitely true :)

Am hoping to get some appointments in the post this week. After my midwife booking visit last week she said I'll be sent my scan date and my consultant antenatal clinic appointment xx


----------



## karlilay

How exciting. It's seems like there's so much going on now with our pregnancies. I feel like I've just talked about how awful I feel for weeks, but I can defiantly see the light now.
My sickness has gone, well I haven't been sick for three days now. There are times when I feel awfully nauseous, but no actually sickness.

Scans, and first kicks, expanding bellies. I can't wait for second Tri!


----------



## Starlight32

I can't wait to feel movement!!! It will be so wonderful.

When can they tell the position of the placenta?

My nausea is pretty much gone now too. I haven't threw up in over a week (I didn't threw up too much but I felt nauseous a lot).


----------



## GeralynB

My sister told me I had an anterior placenta at 7 weeks and it was confirmed by the sono tech at my midwife at 9+2. So I think they can see it pretty early on


----------



## Starlight32

Is it something they usually look for and mentioned? I had a scan at around 8 weeks and 12 weeks (a few days ago) and the tech didn't say anything, but she was mostly focused on baby's heart beat. I also wanted the scan a few days ago to be extremely quick (I want to limit u/s exposure), so she may have not checked placenta position?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 said:


> I'm feeling depressed now because my pregnancy app say for week 10 that 'it is during this week that your morning sickness will likely be the worst' - I do remember 10 weeks being bad last time although I think I caught a 24hr bug then too :( but also I've got night shifts next weekend so I'm terrified how I will be...

Ugh mine said that too. but my nausea has been gone two weeks now, it better not come back or i'll punch it!


I had an anterior placenta last time but didn't find out til later, and they didn't say anything this time- and i didn't feel movement until 20 + weeks with dd because of that. Wondering when i'll feel little one this time!


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Is it something they usually look for and mentioned? I had a scan at around 8 weeks and 12 weeks (a few days ago) and the tech didn't say anything, but she was mostly focused on baby's heart beat. I also wanted the scan a few days ago to be extremely quick (I want to limit u/s exposure), so she may have not checked placenta position?

I asked about it so I don't think they would normally just tell you.


----------



## gaiagirl

I have felt better the past few days BUT I'm on diclectin so I have no idea if its meds or just symptoms fading. I don't think I'll be brave enough to find out until around 11 weeks, when I might go a day without to see...


----------



## gaiagirl

Also...I'm wearing maternity pants this weekend. I am about the size now that I was at 14ish weeks with my first. How about you all?

The mat jeans are still a bit big but my other jeans are soooo uncomfortable. Maternity leggings are simply the best thing in the world though. 

My birthday is in a few weeks and I think I'm going to get a coat that works for maternity (this winter and spring), babywearing (next year), and then just regular. 

Anyone else starting to show and in maternity stuff?


Off to spa in an hour. Having a destress treatment which includes foot soak and foot massage, arm shoulder upper back massage. Soooo need it this weekend!


----------



## Boo44

Starlight32 said:


> Is it something they usually look for and mentioned? I had a scan at around 8 weeks and 12 weeks (a few days ago) and the tech didn't say anything, but she was mostly focused on baby's heart beat. I also wanted the scan a few days ago to be extremely quick (I want to limit u/s exposure), so she may have not checked placenta position?

It's extremely important to know if you've got an anterior placenta in some cases - for example if you've had previous caesarean/s and you have an anterior placenta, they should check at a later date if it is low-lying and over the scar area. Because that can cause all sort of trouble with accreta etc later on

If it's your first baby or you've never had uterine surgery then anterior or posterior or wherever doesn't really mean much at all, apart from feeling less movement if it's anterior. The only thing you have to know is if it's low-lying. So the placental position will always be documented on your 20 week scan report x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm a bit worried that everyone seems to be showing now and I'm not at all. I'm nearly 12 seeks with my second and in my normal skinny jeans. :/


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm bloated but not showing. I'm a big girl though so it'll be a while yet :haha: 

Still bleeding :-( I think it might be a little heavier :-( still no need for a pad and it's mostly brown but there is some bright red too. I can't help thinking it's just going to get worse. I have an appointment with the mw on tuesday, hopefully she can give me some advice (I didn't see anyone on Thursday other than the sonographer , and she only said the baby looked fine, but didn't offer any advice on the bleeding)

I read when I was having Xander that ms peaks in week 9. I had ms with him till 16 weeks but that hasn't been my experience this time at all. The only constant symptom I've had is the sore boobies. Nausea is really only there if I'm hungry now, and I don't need to eat twice as often to keep it at bay either (although I do have to have two breakfasts :haha: )


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm a bit worried that everyone seems to be showing now and I'm not at all. I'm nearly 12 seeks with my second and in my normal skinny jeans. :/

God please don't worry id give anything to be a lucky tiny pregnant person! 

Has anyone else gained weight? I think I'm like 2.5-3lb up :(

ETA: it's a miracle I've only gained that what with all the crisps and white bread and carbs...


----------



## Lil_Pixie

AngelofTroy my sister is tiny tiny, with her first pregnancy she didn't start to show at all till 26 weeks and with her second it was 20. Some people just don't show so soon at all :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm not thin at all, just don't look pregnant. I'm my usual slightly padded self lol. 
I haven't weighed myself recently.

Today has been a write off, after thinking I'd finally turned a corner I've barely left my bed, thrown up a lot and have the dehydration headache from hell. :cry:


----------



## Boo44

Ok ladies something has been bothering me - on thurs I got one of the midwife sonographers to scan me, bean was there measuring 9+4 which is exactly what I thought from my ovulation date and lovely heartbeat and it was bouncing around.

But I can't help looking at the picture and thinking there's not much fluid around the baby. Just from looking at all your pictures there seems to be much more around the babies! I'm hoping it's just the angle the picture was taken. I am such a worrier I drive myself crazy over stuff like this. 

What do you girls think?

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/4221E723-81FC-4CA1-8582-1EB5D81931ED_zpsohnwzhcf.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I've actually lost 3lbs. But my jeans are tighter... Work that out haha


----------



## GeralynB

Boo44 said:


> Ok ladies something has been bothering me - on thurs I got one of the midwife sonographers to scan me, bean was there measuring 9+4 which is exactly what I thought from my ovulation date and lovely heartbeat and it was bouncing around.
> 
> But I can't help looking at the picture and thinking there's not much fluid around the baby. Just from looking at all your pictures there seems to be much more around the babies! I'm hoping it's just the angle the picture was taken. I am such a worrier I drive myself crazy over stuff like this.
> 
> What do you girls think?
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/4221E723-81FC-4CA1-8582-1EB5D81931ED_zpsohnwzhcf.jpg

I just googled some images of 9 + 4 sonos and there are some that look like yours. I really don't know much about it at all but seems normal compared to the other photos. Definitely ask your midwife about it if you're concerned


----------



## mommyxofxone

gaiagirl said:


> Also...I'm wearing maternity pants this weekend. I am about the size now that I was at 14ish weeks with my first. How about you all?
> 
> The mat jeans are still a bit big but my other jeans are soooo uncomfortable. Maternity leggings are simply the best thing in the world though.
> 
> My birthday is in a few weeks and I think I'm going to get a coat that works for maternity (this winter and spring), babywearing (next year), and then just regular.
> 
> Anyone else starting to show and in maternity stuff?
> 
> 
> Off to spa in an hour. Having a destress treatment which includes foot soak and foot massage, arm shoulder upper back massage. Soooo need it this weekend!

ha in comparison to my first, i'm huge! i'm closer to higher in my teens. I didn't show at all til almost 20 weeks last time, and this time, you can just tell. It's puffed out in front and it's nice and rounded lol. So i've been in maternity since almost 7 weeks because its more comfy and i swear i poas and BLOAT there it was! so i've been in it for a while. maybe even before that.



AngelofTroy said:


> I'm a bit worried that everyone seems to be showing now and I'm not at all. I'm nearly 12 seeks with my second and in my normal skinny jeans. :/

nothing wrong with that! my sil is on her THIRD baby and only just started showing at 20 weeks. 



Boo44 said:


> Ok ladies something has been bothering me - on thurs I got one of the midwife sonographers to scan me, bean was there measuring 9+4 which is exactly what I thought from my ovulation date and lovely heartbeat and it was bouncing around.
> 
> But I can't help looking at the picture and thinking there's not much fluid around the baby. Just from looking at all your pictures there seems to be much more around the babies! I'm hoping it's just the angle the picture was taken. I am such a worrier I drive myself crazy over stuff like this.
> 
> What do you girls think?
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/4221E723-81FC-4CA1-8582-1EB5D81931ED_zpsohnwzhcf.jpg

I THINK (but i'm not positive) it's the angle with the actual ultrasound? but i'm not sure. From that photo looks like mine has way too much fluid? lol! I think if there was any concern they'd have told us in our appts yes? I know i saw my actual dr for my ultrasound, she's the one that did it, and said everything looked great. Did yours say anyting? No news is good news! whens your next appt?


----------



## joeybrooks

Please don't let the sickness get worse at 10 weeks, I can't take any more! I've lost 9lb in 3 weeks and haven't had a proper meal in a week (that has stayed down). I'm so tired and sick all the time it is really starting to bring my mood down. I took thur and fri of last week off sick and no doubt I'll hear about it tomorrow! I could barely function and it did me the world of good.

I've my midwife appointment on Tuesday and hubby and I have a very long overdue evening out planned for Tuesday night, so hopefully this week will be better xx


----------



## Boo44

Yeah I'm sure it's just the angle. It was just one of the sonographer midwives at work I asked to do it it wasn't an official scan. I remember from one angle she was showing me the yolk sac and I couldn't see the baby at all in that angle, just fluid! I need to not work myself up about this :| I'm a terrible over worrier x


----------



## Squig34

I think it's just the angle too Boo. 

Beccy, I had back pain the whole of my last pregnancy & I get it intermittently this time.

Congratulations on :pink: Iakyri!

I read that your hormones peak at week 10. Last time, I was really sick & tired in week 9 but started to improve from week 10. I was tired & sick last week so just waiting to find out what the next few days will bring for me. Hopeful that the nausea will start leaving by the end of this week!!

Joey, sorry to hear how sick you've been :(


----------



## GeralynB

I've been feeling a bit better so I hope week 10 doesn't get worse. We have a busy week next week...Thanksgiving is Thursday and my cousin's wedding is Friday. I know I'll be exhausted after those two days


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Which bit is the fluid, is it the dark pocket thing around baby? With my son I had 2 scans a week apart at 11 and then 12 weeks and that bit looks completely different on both of them, the later scan he looks really squished with no space. I don't really know what it means?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm not showing yet, I get a bump bloat but that's all. I'm sure I read before 12 weeks it's just the uterus thickening a little, it doesn't start expanding and you don't have fluid until past that point.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tinkerbelle I read its just bloat too but omg its huge. I haven't gained weight yet but my stomach looks like a proper bump!


----------



## gaiagirl

I can feel my uterus up above my pelvic bone now, so there's definitely bloat but I also think it's uterus pushing stuff upwards...


----------



## Dory85

I always read through everyone's messages and plan replies but when it comes to it I can't remember who said what?!

My bump is definitely not proper bump. It's too soft to be bump. Can you feel your uterus when you're lying down AngelofTroy? Mine is so much easier like that.

Movement wise my first had an anterior placenta and I felt flutters from around 18 weeks. My second was the same time but posterior. The only real difference for me was my movements second time round were much clearer throughout (occasionally hurting).

I have today and tomorrow at work and then I'm on annual leave to visit my parents. Typically this means I have sinusitis and conjunctivitis (thanks Aaron). Tomorrow we should find out what's happening for definite with my nephews and Friday is my scan which I'm relieved about since my sickness and tiredness has massively reduced. It's a pretty busy week!


----------



## Starlight32

I have a weird question...

We already have a glider, and I have found myself "gliding"/rocking in it to relax. Is this OK for baby? I don't want to rock baby all around in the womb while I'm using the glider pregnant.


----------



## Squig34

Dory, I expect your symptoms have reduced because you're getting to the end of first tri. Hope your scan is perfect :)

Starlight, I think that will be fine. After all, we move all the time & baby is busy buzzing around all over the place of its own accord. Don't worry :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't know what I'm feeling for with regards to feeling uterus? 

Starlight I would imagine that's fine, exercise is fine and so is sex so can't see that not being okay :) 

Still over 2 weeks until scan, not showing and not feeling movement yet, no more appointments.. it's all a bit boring at the moment! 

I've written a list of all the things we need to buy as we saved nothing from last time. There's so much stuff, I'm just trying to remember what things were a waste of money but I can't remember.


----------



## AngelofTroy

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I don't know what I'm feeling for with regards to feeling uterus?
> 
> Starlight I would imagine that's fine, exercise is fine and so is sex so can't see that not being okay :)
> 
> Still over 2 weeks until scan, not showing and not feeling movement yet, no more appointments.. it's all a bit boring at the moment!
> 
> I've written a list of all the things we need to buy as we saved nothing from last time. There's so much stuff, I'm just trying to remember what things were a waste of money but I can't remember.

Would you mind sharing your list? We borrowed a lot from SIL last time but this time she's also pregnant 3 months ahead. So we've given it all back!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still waiting on the midwife. Really hope she phones this week. I would like my booking app by next week ! (10 weeks) so surely she should have phone by now...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

So far have this which is just for the first few months, not thinking about weaning/highchairs and all the safety stuff ect yet. It just seems like so much so I'm trying to narrow down to what is really essential xx 


Spoiler
Pushchair and car seat/travel system 
Extras for pushchair (rain cover, clip-on umbrella, cosytoes ect.)
baby sling/carrier
Car window shades 
Changing bag 
Portable changing mat 
Breastfeeding sling/covers 
Breast pump 
Milk storage bags 
Bottles 
Steriliser and bottle brush 
Bottle warmer
Bottle storage bag
Muslin squares and bibs 
Dummies 
Breastfeeding support pillow 
Nursing bras and easy opening nightwear/breast pads and creams 
Nappies 
Wipes/cotton wool pads 
Nappy sacks 
Nappy creams 
Baby nail scissors/brush ect? 
Baby bath toiletries 
Baby bath and bath support 
Bath thermometer 
Hooded towels? 
Top/tail bowl? 
Changing mat
Video baby monitor
Room thermometer? 
Cot and cot mattress 
Cot mobile
Fitted cot sheets 
Blankets for cot/pram 
Baby sleeping bags 
Moses basket, mattress and stand 
Fitted moses basket sheets 
Bouncy chair 
Swinging chair 
Play mat/play gym 
Toys/rattles 
Clothes- sets of vests, baby-grows with built in scratch mits, soft hats, socks ect in each size, sunhat, cardigans, snow-suit and hat for colder months. 
Nursery furniture- drawers, wardrobe and changing unit. Cordless blackout blinds.


----------



## GeralynB

We still have everything from my son. The only big item I think we need to buy is the extra seat to make the stroller a double


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> So far have this which is just for the first few months, not thinking about weaning/highchairs and all the safety stuff ect yet. It just seems like so much so I'm trying to narrow down to what is really essential xx
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> Pushchair and car seat/travel system
> Extras for pushchair (rain cover, clip-on umbrella, cosytoes ect.)
> baby sling/carrier
> Car window shades
> Changing bag
> Portable changing mat
> Breastfeeding sling/covers
> Breast pump
> Milk storage bags
> Bottles
> Steriliser and bottle brush
> Bottle warmer
> Bottle storage bag
> Muslin squares and bibs
> Dummies
> Breastfeeding support pillow
> Nursing bras and easy opening nightwear/breast pads and creams
> Nappies
> Wipes/cotton wool pads
> Nappy sacks
> Nappy creams
> Baby nail scissors/brush ect?
> Baby bath toiletries
> Baby bath and bath support
> Bath thermometer
> Hooded towels?
> Top/tail bowl?
> Changing mat
> Video baby monitor
> Room thermometer?
> Cot and cot mattress
> Cot mobile
> Fitted cot sheets
> Blankets for cot/pram
> Baby sleeping bags
> Moses basket, mattress and stand
> Fitted moses basket sheets
> Bouncy chair
> Swinging chair
> Play mat/play gym
> Toys/rattles
> Clothes- sets of vests, baby-grows with built in scratch mits, soft hats, socks ect in each size, sunhat, cardigans, snow-suit and hat for colder months.
> Nursery furniture- drawers, wardrobe and changing unit. Cordless blackout blinds.


Blimey.... :haha: 

I think the only thing I NEED to purchase is a double stroller. 

Some of the things on your list can be doubled up :) 

I.e a good baby monitor will also tell you the room temp
and some baby changing bags have fold down changing mats built in :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wish I'd kept more stuff now! I also need to write a hospital bag list haha. 

Writing that has brought back a lot of memories, I remember with the bathing/top and tailing my book said you couldn't use water direct from the tap, you had to boil some up then wait for it to cool to the right temperature. It was so much hassle, do you really need to do that?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Never heard that... sounds silly lol. I just cooled down hot water using cold hahah


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I never did that either tink. 

I'm not getting a baby bath or top and tail bowl. Last time we only used the baby bath to soak pooplosion vests :haha: 

Won't bother with baby wash either. We'll just wash baby in warm water. 

I haven't even thought about a list yet. Last time there was a tear out list in the mamas and papas catalogue and we just followed that.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I liked having the baby bath as it reduced water usage but we're moving to quite a small house and they're so big and bulky, I don't want our home to be overtaken with loads of baby paraphernalia everywhere! I can't wait to start shopping though! Going get mattresses, bedding, car seat and breastfeeding bras/pump New but try and find everything else second hand.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh we got rid of so much too. i need to get crib sheets and ugh i don't even wanna think about it !


----------



## GeralynB

If we have a girl this time it'll be expensive having to buy all new clothes


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mommyofone I'm the same, I haven't done most of our Christmas shopping yet, then we're moving into a new house at the same time as Christmas, still need to raise funds for all the solicitor fees then on top of that buy a lot of furniture and bits and pieces for the house! So it's going to be a while before I can properly get organised for baby :( 

I find you can get 2nd hand baby clothes for hardly anything, especially the first few month sizes, there's so much about they don't seem to hold their value at all.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh I'll definitely have to do that if its a boy ! I have all neices and will have to check out a nice consignment shop 

I have a couple of summer girly things I saved but most were given away or sold!

And tinkerbelle congrats on the moving I'd be way too stressed to do it around Christmas!!! 

We go to Florida next week and I'm freaking out.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

We still have everything from dd and due date is only one month before her birthday so clothes would all be the right size for the right season if we have another girl but everything I have aside from a few toys is pink and girly so if this bub is a boy I'll also be starting over completely :dohh: not looking forward to that at all!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ours is a month and a half before dds birthsya. Luckily I have boy and girl toys but only for older kids. Tossed all our baby stuff. Duuur


----------



## Boo44

Got my scan date in the post today - it's next thurs and I'll only be 11+4! But I'm not having any kind of screening so I guess it's just to date the pregnancy so the gestation doesn't really matter x


----------



## karlilay

I have nothing at all. I sold my cot a month before I found out I was pregnant :lol:

I'm hoping to buy most second hand though. I could afford new but I don't see the point at all. I will buy new bottles and steriliser ect, but things like Moses basket, cot, pushchair etc I will but second hand.

Three more sleeps till my scan I'm so so excited!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Seems to be lots of scans coming up, we're all approaching 2nd tri now I think it's going so fast now! 

2 weeks until my scan and I still haven't decided on screening, I need to do some research as I know literally nothing. DH just says it's up to me ans has no opinion either way which doesn't help.


----------



## GeralynB

I told my midwife I didn't want the screening but she was trying to push it on me because she said I'm advanced maternal age (36). She wants us to go talk to a genetic counselor. All very annoying since I said I didn't want it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Then don't go geralyn! They can't force you! I wouldn't do it if I felt that strongly!

I'm not doing the nt scan. 

I dont get to see baby again til Jan at the anatomy scan. Seems like forever!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Just looked at the front page. 41 of us due June! Wow! So exciting!


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Then don't go geralyn! They can't force you! I wouldn't do it if I felt that strongly!
> 
> I'm not doing the nt scan.
> 
> I dont get to see baby again til Jan at the anatomy scan. Seems like forever!

I didn't have it with my son and the midwife didn't say anything about it at all. There are 11 midwives in the group and you see a different one every time. I probably won't go to the genetic counseling...it seems like a waste of time for me.

Is anyone planning on getting a doula? I didn't with my son but am seriously considering it this time around. I'd like to have a natural birth and there were a bunch of things sat time that didn't go as planned so thinking a doula might help


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

You are all approaching 2nd tri... i'm just sat here waiting on my booking in app still lmao. :/ 

Jealous!!


----------



## Boo44

I don't think that's fair tinkerbelle because I'm sure he'll have an opinion if for instance you got a high risk result and had a lot of heartache because of it despite everything being fine or something like that. Once I spelled out to my OH what a high risk result could or could not mean he knew he didn't want the testing. We both agree for US there's no point as we would never do invasive testing or end a pregnancy. But it's a big decision to make alone when it's not just your baby you're thinking of its his too! X


----------



## Dory85

We opt in for the NT screening. Mainly because I would want to mentally prepare if baby was high risk.


----------



## vaniilla

I know how you feel rhi! it still feels like the weeks are going nowhere fast.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wouldn't do invasive testing and would carry on with the pregnancy but would want to mentally prepare if it were a high risk, but then I'd hate for the pregnancy to be ruined by a false high risk result like my brother and SILs. It's tricky, im going to talk again to my DH, and see if we can read through some balanced online information.


----------



## Starlight32

We opted out of the NT scan to limit ultrasound exposure as much as possible. My next scan is the anatomy scan!


----------



## gaiagirl

We are not doing any screening other than the 18 weeks US that looks at everything and looks for typical red flags etc.

Had US today!!!! Measured 9+3 with a whopping 176 heart rate. Dancing around and wiggling like crazy :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well ladies I just returned from my first actual appointment! Dr. Said based on my uterus I'm measuring about 18 weeks so she sent me right in to ultrasound after, which showed an absolutely beautiful bub! Baby measured 13 weeks, won't know until my next apt next month if Dr will change my due date because of this. Everything with this apt was identical to my first apt with DD! Hopefully everything else goes well like it did with her! Fx'd! Now I'm just so anxious to start telling everyone!!
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-23_16.52.01-1.jpg
File size: 171.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyxofxone

Any photos Gaia?? Glad it went well!

I'm not doing nt cause I've known too many to get that high risk result! Then they find out whoops nope baby fine. Some were even told to terminate by their drs. Glad they didn't!!!!


I just got hit with our ultrasound bill. And the blood work. Omg. I can't believe the pricing. My bill is now almost 600 and insurance covered like 80 bucks? This is after insurance.


----------



## GeralynB

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies I just returned from my first actual appointment! Dr. Said based on my uterus I'm measuring about 18 weeks so she sent me right in to ultrasound after, which showed an absolutely beautiful bub! Baby measured 13 weeks, won't know until my next apt next month if Dr will change my due date because of this. Everything with this apt was identical to my first apt with DD! Hopefully everything else goes well like it did with her! Fx'd! Now I'm just so anxious to start telling everyone!!

Beautiful picture!


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies I just returned from my first actual appointment! Dr. Said based on my uterus I'm measuring about 18 weeks so she sent me right in to ultrasound after, which showed an absolutely beautiful bub! Baby measured 13 weeks, won't know until my next apt next month if Dr will change my due date because of this. Everything with this apt was identical to my first apt with DD! Hopefully everything else goes well like it did with her! Fx'd! Now I'm just so anxious to start telling everyone!!

wow miracles! so awesome! what does it mean to show 18 weeks?? so lovely. forgot how gorgeous those 12 week scans are!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

GeralynB said:


> Beautiful picture!

Thank you! I'm just in love already! My ultrasound tech is amazing and printed 7 pictures for us! This one is just my favorite :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I can't figure out how to upload from my phone. I tried and it said too large :(


Nice pic Miracles! 

I can't believe how much you have to pay?! That's insane :(


----------



## Starlight32

When's everyone's next appointment?

My next check up is at about 16 weeks. Should the doctor be able to hear the heart beat on the Doppler? I don't want another 'rush to u/s' scare like last week because he couldn't find it on the Doppler.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My scan is on Friday then I have a midwife appointment on the 17th December.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Beautiful scan miracles! 

Mommyofone wow that's a lot, I have no idea how healthcare and insurance works in the US? How come it only covers so little?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Usually easy enough to find the heart beat at 16 weeks starlight =). 

I'm still waiting on the midwife to phone me for my first app. Hopefully this week she will phone ! I'm going to give her until next Wed (10 weeks) then I'm going to phone the drs surgery and chase it up. I get that they don't want to book it until a certain week or w.e but it's a long bloody appointment and I would like some notice!! 

MY mil text my husband this morning to ask him if I was pregnant, As she dreamt that I was !! Blimey. Can't keep anything a secret these days can ya haha


----------



## Squig34

Great news Gaia!

Lovely pic Miracle & great news :)

My next scan is Friday. If all is well, I'm seeing my GP on Monday to get referred for booking in. I thought I might be really sick & tired this week, but so far, I'm not much worse than usual. Hopefully that's ok & doesn't mean anything untoward!


----------



## Starlight32

AngelofTroy, our next appointment is on the same day!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhi- that's so strange! :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Well ladies, had my MW appointment this morning. I told her about the sickness etc and I'm not clinically dehydrated thankfully, but she did say that I might want to think about taking some time off work whilst the sickness is so bad and I'm struggling with that and the tiredness.

She was slightly concerned about my BP. It was 125/88 and at my booking appointment last time it was 90/50. She did say that the higher BP isnt due to this pregnancy, it just never really went back to normal after the pre eclampsia last time. She said it isnt concerningly high at the minute, but they wouldnt want the bottom number anywhere over 90 and it doesnt leave much room.

So, I am going to try to take things very easy and listen to my body and I have an appointment with my GP next week and depending on how things are, I might take some time off.

I have my scan booked for 8 December, can't wait!!


----------



## GeralynB

My next midwife appointment is Dec 18. Then my sister will be doing a sono Dec 23 to find out the gender . Can't wait!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've got a midwife appointment this afternoon and then a private scan tonight. Forgot my bloody notes though so I've had to leave work early to go home for them :dohh: 

Passed a clot last night about as big as a prune and so far no spotting since. Hopefully that was the cause of it and it'll be finished with now? I was wondering if it could have been caused by the car accident we had at the weekend? Don't know really but as long as squidge is still fine tonight I'm not bothered. 

Haven't got my appointment yet for my 12w scan. Hopefully the mw will have it with her when I see her today.


----------



## vaniilla

MiraclesHappn - great scan pic!

gaiagirl - I'm never able to upload any pics either! have you tried using an image hosting website?

rhi - that is weird! I would be asking if she dreamt of the gender :haha:

joeybrooks - definitely listen to your midwife and take it easy.

Pixie - I hope your appointment and scan go well tonight , it might well have been the accident or just something that sometimes happens, hopefully that's the end of it and you don't need to worry about it anymore :hugs:

AFM - still feeling very sick, I've not been online much because I've been having horrendous migraines, DS was off school on Friday and Monday so I've been looking after him and DH is now ill so refusing to cook, it's going to be a hard week :(


----------



## GeralynB

If you are trying to upload photos I use a photo editing app and it makes the images smaller.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> MiraclesHappn - great scan pic!
> 
> gaiagirl - I'm never able to upload any pics either! have you tried using an image hosting website?
> 
> rhi - that is weird! I would be asking if she dreamt of the gender :haha:
> 
> joeybrooks - definitely listen to your midwife and take it easy.
> 
> Pixie - I hope your appointment and scan go well tonight , it might well have been the accident or just something that sometimes happens, hopefully that's the end of it and you don't need to worry about it anymore :hugs:
> 
> AFM - still feeling very sick, I've not been online much because I've been having horrendous migraines, DS was off school on Friday and Monday so I've been looking after him and DH is now ill so refusing to cook, it's going to be a hard week :(


Yeah it is weird. It's not even like it can be a cover for her maybe finding out somehow as we haven't mentioned it to anyone and i haven't even had my first app yet so no giant bounty pack to give it away haha :haha: 

What's stranger is that I had a dream I was pregnant and that is what made me test! 

I don't even believe in this dream stuff. I make fun of it :haha:


Sorry you're not feeling well. It's hard having a migraine and not being able to just sit in a dark room with ure head down. :hug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

gaiagirl said:


> I can't figure out how to upload from my phone. I tried and it said too large :(
> 
> 
> Nice pic Miracles!
> 
> I can't believe how much you have to pay?! That's insane :(


i know :( it's really stressing me out. hoping dh will still say we can do gender scan. :(



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Beautiful scan miracles!
> 
> Mommyofone wow that's a lot, I have no idea how healthcare and insurance works in the US? How come it only covers so little?

I don't know! Last time it didn't cost half as much! they covered so much more. i'm not sure whats going on. but i have to do the panel again in the spring and the gender scan in jan so that's gonna just keep adding to the bill. i'm freaking out. :cry:


----------



## GeralynB

My 50 lb. pitbull jumped on my stomach this morning. I know it's probably fine as there is a lot of cushion to keep baby safe but I can't help but worry


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mommy, US insurance always confuses me. I'm sorry your bill was so much, I can imagine how stressful it is to find the finances. Xx

Rhi, I also had a BFP dream before testing. Perhaps there is something to dreams after all. Hopefully not all of them as i am having some crazy arse dreams right now about zombies and such! Lol 

Miracles, that's a lovely scan picture. 

We must have plenty more scans coming up. Mine isn't until 17th December which seems like forever away. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> MiraclesHappn - great scan pic!
> 
> gaiagirl - I'm never able to upload any pics either! have you tried using an image hosting website?
> 
> rhi - that is weird! I would be asking if she dreamt of the gender :haha:
> 
> joeybrooks - definitely listen to your midwife and take it easy.
> 
> Pixie - I hope your appointment and scan go well tonight , it might well have been the accident or just something that sometimes happens, hopefully that's the end of it and you don't need to worry about it anymore :hugs:
> 
> AFM - still feeling very sick, I've not been online much because I've been having horrendous migraines, DS was off school on Friday and Monday so I've been looking after him and DH is now ill so refusing to cook, it's going to be a hard week :(
> 
> 
> Yeah it is weird. It's not even like it can be a cover for her maybe finding out somehow as we haven't mentioned it to anyone and i haven't even had my first app yet so no giant bounty pack to give it away haha :haha:
> 
> What's stranger is that I had a dream I was pregnant and that is what made me test!
> 
> I don't even believe in this dream stuff. I make fun of it :haha:
> 
> 
> Sorry you're not feeling well. It's hard having a migraine and not being able to just sit in a dark room with ure head down. :hug:Click to expand...

Have you been turning down alcohol lately? :haha: I'm sure my MIL knows simply because I've turned down her offers every time we've seen her.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I feel so impatient recently feelt it went quick for a bit then slowed down I was looking forward to getting to 12 weeks to feel better which I do but it's still lingering and I feel I'm going to be sick often :dohh: migraines are taking over as well need to tell midwife tomorrow see what she thinks but I think I'll just get told same as usual .. same with sickness as well. Least a scan should get sorted hoping she will ring and do it like I had previously made it quicker waiting for a letter is torture! Not sure on my dates either they keep putting me at 3rd June but first doctor said end may! By my cycle length .. so I'm either 3 days out or dot on :shrug: I'm hoping I can get a scan this week but might be asking for too much but OH has just started a new job (well Friday) so it might get hard for him to get a day off!


----------



## SecondNote

My scan is Monday. I can't wait!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Beccy- I hope your scan is booked for very soon and that your OH is able to get it off, all sounds quite stressful with not knowing! 

Gaiagirl- I always found images were too big to upload but if you get a photo resizing app and make them smaller they're usually able to load. 

Secondnote- Whoo how exciting, I feel like I've got ages until my scan. Is anyone else having their first one around the same time as me (11th Dec)? I'm going to already be 13 weeks by that point which feels late, we had the same scan at 11 weeks last time, which would have been this week!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Been to the midwife this afternoon and everything is fine - got my 12 week scan appointment through for 16th of December 

Had the private scan this afternoon and everything was perfect :cloud9: baby measured a little ahead at 9w 4d with a hb of 168bpm (is that fine?) 

Also, the bleeding has stopped!! What a great day


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So glad everything is perfect with baby pixie!! That is wonderful news!


----------



## GeralynB

Lil_Pixie said:


> Been to the midwife this afternoon and everything is fine - got my 12 week scan appointment through for 16th of December
> 
> Had the private scan this afternoon and everything was perfect :cloud9: baby measured a little ahead at 9w 4d with a hb of 168bpm (is that fine?)
> 
> Also, the bleeding has stopped!! What a great day

Glad everything is fine! And yup that heartbeat is perfect


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay that's such great news Pixie! :) 

Realised it's exactly a month until Christmas tomorrow and how last year's Christmas doesn't seem that long ago. Which then got me thinking how by next year's Christmas all our babies will be 6/7 months old and even be able to sit round the table and eat a bit of Christmas dinner, such a strange thought!


----------



## gaiagirl

tinkerbell I was just thinking the same! I think xmas dinner may end up being this LOs first meal. We will be doing baby led weaning as we did with DS so we will just let them go nuts :)

Pixie that's great! I bet that was the source of spotting, things like that don't show on US so likely they couldn't see the little clot before. My little one was 9+3 and 176 bpm yesterday :)

AFM I'm working a full day today and already threw up in staff washroom :( ugh. Thought things were improving but today is rough.

Will look for a photo editing app!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm really hoping to do BLW as well, I was really intrigued by it with my son but my mum and other older family members had never heard of it and were really discouraging so being a young 1st-time mum I just sort of went along with what they said. This time I'm going to do what I want though! 

I just think it's such an odd thought because right now it's just a teeny tiny foetus in the really early stages of pregnancy, yet by next year Christmas, which will come round fast, the pregnancy and even the newborn stage will be totally over and there will be a big, chunky, sitting-up, maybe even crawling baby who will be able to sit in a highchair and eat dinner!


----------



## GeralynB

Took this photo of my son that we're going to use for our FB announcement in a few weeks and our Christmas card
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 64 KB
Views: 6


----------



## GeralynB

I did BLW with my son and it worked great


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ahh I love it, great picture and announcement! Your LO is soo cute x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I loved BLW, Micah took to it like he'd always been eating! We had so many struggles with breastfeeding that it was such a relief to just plonk down normal healthy food and let him dig in! What a wonderful but strange idea that our teeny not even bumps yet will be eating Christmas dinner with us next year!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Geralyn I love that picture!

We did blw with Xander and it was brilliant. He could eat a Sunday lunch at 7.5m we'll definitely do it again.


----------



## iakyri

...I know that first time mothers aren't generally supposed to feel the baby move until later on, but today I've been feeling... off? My uterus feels abnormally full and as I'm sitting here, I swear I feel pressure and fluttering!

Not sure if I'm really feeling the baby moving or if I'm just crazy, lol.


----------



## GeralynB

iakyri said:


> ...I know that first time mothers aren't generally supposed to feel the baby move until later on, but today I've been feeling... off? My uterus feels abnormally full and as I'm sitting here, I swear I feel pressure and fluttering!
> 
> Not sure if I'm really feeling the baby moving or if I'm just crazy, lol.

I felt my son at 12 weeks


----------



## Becyboo__x

Heartburn... Why!! Ive only ever had it once in my life and that was 3rd tri with my son... Think it's worse having it at this stage with sickness and not being able to stomach much :( normally I'd drink milk and that would be my saviour but I can't stomach milk atm! :( I hope it just vanishes tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Been to the midwife this afternoon and everything is fine - got my 12 week scan appointment through for 16th of December
> 
> Had the private scan this afternoon and everything was perfect :cloud9: baby measured a little ahead at 9w 4d with a hb of 168bpm (is that fine?)
> 
> Also, the bleeding has stopped!! What a great day

That's fantastic! I'm so glad the bleeding has disappeared. 



GeralynB said:


> Took this photo of my son that we're going to use for our FB announcement in a few weeks and our Christmas card

That's so cute! 


GeralynB said:


> I did BLW with my son and it worked great

We did BLW too, some of the comments were really annoying, MIL who is usually quite on our choices kept making remarks that all of her children were fed on purees and turned out fine and couldn't understand why people were into all these fads :dohh: 

It turned out well for us I think - DS is the least fussiest child I know - he eats all cuisines and fruit/veg, seafood being his favorite (whitebait and smoked salmon his top two).


----------



## karlilay

I'm in so much pain with my sciatic nerve :(


----------



## Squig34

Fabulous update, Pixie!

Cute announcement Geralyn.

Sorry to hear you're in so much pain Karli.


----------



## Boo44

Omg geralyn your little boy is SUCH a cutie!!

Fab news about your scan pixie xx

I'm having a weird day I was ok this morning and have worked a full day at work I didn't get home until 6.30pm and felt like I'd been hit by a truck. Fell asleep on the sofa at 7.30pm and feel so nauseous too :( I've also had a headache nearly every day this week it's not dehydration because im drinking more than I was a couple of weeks ago, but tonight it hasn't shifted with paracetamol :( Off to bed feeling sorry for myself, hopefully I'll wake up in a better mood tomorrow!


----------



## SecondNote

Geralyn I absolutely love your announcement photo! Too cute. :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Here it is!
 



Attached Files:







2015-11-24_15.40.02.jpg
File size: 20.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Starlight32

Great news Pixie!

Does anyone have a stuffy nose from pregnany? I googled it, and it's a symptom apparently.. which explains my horrible stuffy noise recently.


----------



## GeralynB

Thanks everyone! I'm itching to share the picture but I'm going to wait until 12 weeks


----------



## GeralynB

gaiagirl said:


> Here it is!

Lovely picture!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw lovely pic gaiagirl! I'm getting so excited for my scan now x


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl lovely scan picture :flower:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Precious announcement picture! Love the idea!! You captured such a good picture of him too! I worked half the day on our announcement for family, will be telling them on thanksgiving. Will pick it up tomorrow, hopefully it turns out good! Will also start editing our announcement pictures for Facebook tomorrow as I'm planning on putting them up over the weekend! 

I was taking pictures of our ultrasound pictures and dd asked if I was taking pictures of her baby brother. Her and dh are absolutely convinced this one is a boy and after seeing baby on the ultrasound yesterday I can't stop myself from wanting to say "she" all the time so I just have no idea what this one will end up being :shrug: it will be interesting to see for sure!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Great news Pixie!
> 
> Does anyone have a stuffy nose from pregnany? I googled it, and it's a symptom apparently.. which explains my horrible stuffy noise recently.

yup, stuffy nose and nose bleeds constantly here :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

I am SO stuffed up but I also had a cold last week so I can't tell which is which...DS seemed over his cold way faster though so maybe what's left for me is pregnancy congestion.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I have had a horribly stuffy nose at night for almost two weeks now. Makes me unable to breathe out of my nose which means I wake with a super dry mouth and sore throat. Then I have sinus drainage so bad I dry heave almost every morning when I try to clear it. Dd is getting a cold now too so I don't think it is just a pregnancy symptom for me but I think this pregnancy is making it stick around way longer than it should and is making it way worse than it should be.


----------



## gaiagirl

MiraclesHappn said:


> I have had a horribly stuffy nose at night for almost two weeks now. Makes me unable to breathe out of my nose which means I wake with a super dry mouth and sore throat. Then I have sinus drainage so bad I dry heave almost every morning when I try to clear it. Dd is getting a cold now too so I don't think it is just a pregnancy symptom for me but I think this pregnancy is making it stick around way longer than it should and is making it way worse than it should be.

Sounds exactly like my last week! The post nasal drip makes me gag and dry heave so much in the morning it is truly awful. Plus I'm awake for an hour in the middle of the night trying to clear my head and get rid of my sore throat.


----------



## gaiagirl

My husband just came into the den after using a handsoap that I CANNOT STAND since getting pregnant and I had to make him leave and go upstairs lol. Ugh even his lingering scent is making me queasy.


----------



## Dory85

I've been absolutely loaded with cold and conjunctivitis for the past week. One thing I noticed this time and last time though I'd that it really hits my sinuses (I'd never had problems before). They get so bad all my teeth ache on one side.

I'm on annual leave for a week now which should give me some time to recover and see my nephews after we found out the youngest will not be going back to the care system!

Scan on Friday and looks like I'm going alone because hubby double booked himself :-/


----------



## AngelofTroy

gaiagirl said:


> My husband just came into the den after using a handsoap that I CANNOT STAND since getting pregnant and I had to make him leave and go upstairs lol. Ugh even his lingering scent is making me queasy.

Ugh you have my sympathies! I've had to hide the hand wash from the downstairs loo as it was setting me off!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have the stuffy head and headaches too, I don't have a cold so I guess it's another lovely pregnancy symptom! I wake up with such a headache and blocked nose every day, then the yuck makes me sick every morning. I've so had enough now. I'm 12 weeks! This is what I've been counting down to! Symptoms GO ALREADY!!


----------



## Boo44

I'm with you too - I can't stand my hubby's aftershave any more and I can't gel my son's hair on a morning any more as it knocks me sick x


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> I have the stuffy head and headaches too, I don't have a cold so I guess it's another lovely pregnancy symptom! I wake up with such a headache and blocked nose every day, then the yuck makes me sick every morning. I've so had enough now. I'm 12 weeks! This is what I've been counting down to! Symptoms GO ALREADY!!

Happy 12 weeks! Still seems so far away for me...!


----------



## joeybrooks

Boo44 said:


> I'm with you too - I can't stand my hubby's aftershave any more and I can't gel my son's hair on a morning any more as it knocks me sick x

Totally OT but just wondering what gel you use on your son's hair. My son has crazy hair and I always dampen it in the morning and comb it, but he comes home from nursery like a scarecrow. 

I'd like to use a little gel on it but wouldnt like to use anything too harsh or anything that would make it crispy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Headaches were one of my first symptoms. 

Is it 12 weeks symptoms are supposed to subside or 14 weeks? When does 2nd tri officially start, I think there's a week difference between UK 2nd tri and American 2nd tri isn't there?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think second tri is 13 weeks ? :)


----------



## Starlight32

I think second trimester starts at 14 weeks? Or technically like 13.3 weeks?

My nose seems to get worse as the day goes on; it's been more stuffy at night recently.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm moving over at 13 weeks. As soon as I can!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Don't blame ya! 1st tri is ZZzzz and stressful and ughhh. haha.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'll class myself as 2nd tri after my NT scan at 13+5. 
Time seems to be going sooooooo slowly! Xx


----------



## Boo44

joeybrooks said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm with you too - I can't stand my hubby's aftershave any more and I can't gel my son's hair on a morning any more as it knocks me sick x
> 
> Totally OT but just wondering what gel you use on your son's hair. My son has crazy hair and I always dampen it in the morning and comb it, but he comes home from nursery like a scarecrow.
> 
> I'd like to use a little gel on it but wouldnt like to use anything too harsh or anything that would make it crispy. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated!Click to expand...

We just use a really cheap superdrugs own brand! It's quite good because it doesn't leave the wet look. But my boy has such fine floppy hair that by the end of nursery school it's usually gone back to normal!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

gaiagirl said:


> My husband just came into the den after using a handsoap that I CANNOT STAND since getting pregnant and I had to make him leave and go upstairs lol. Ugh even his lingering scent is making me queasy.

This is me! But unfortunately with my OWN deodorant! I special order it too as it's organic and so I really just want to use up what I have before I order a new scent but ugh every time I use it I have to put on a sweatshirt that will mask some of the smell :sick: 

The only upside to the sinus drainage problem for me is that so far it only makes me gag upon waking and my stomach is completely empty so at least I'm not actually throwing anything up! :haha: it could seriously go anytime now though.


----------



## karlilay

Feel sick with nerves for scan tomorrow. Can't eat anything :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Karli. Waiting for a scan is torture. What time is your scan? 

I'm not sure when 2nd tri starts, last time I just counted it as after my fist scan but that was 14+5 :haha: 

Is it 14 weeks ish?


----------



## karlilay

It's 11.50. I'm so worried and I don't know why. I wasn't with either of the other two :(


----------



## vaniilla

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow Karli :hugs:

I had my booking appointment, now it feels like I begin the long wait for the next appointment and first scan. :sleep:

joeybrooks - have you tried a detangling spray? we used to use it when lo was younger and it worked quite well, I can't comment on gel as I've never put products in his hair.


----------



## GeralynB

We're announcing to the rest of the family tomorrow at Thanksgiving. Then all our family and a few friends will know. I'm glad to let the secret out.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Trying to decide if i should wait until next week to ring the gp office again and chase my booking app, or ring tomorrow? 

I'm only 9 weeks, but surely I should have the app by next weekish, and no one has phoned me to schedule it.... I'm only fussing as here the midwife sends off for your scan app at the booking app. Has anyone waited beyond 9 weeks without hearing anything ?!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

karlilay said:


> It's 11.50. I'm so worried and I don't know why. I wasn't with either of the other two :(

Good luck :hugs: Sometimes being on forums such as this can make you paranoid.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi I'd definitely phone. The missed you last time and missed my sister in both of her pregnancies. 

If they've already got you in the system they can just give you an update but I wouldn't wait too much longer just in case


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Karli good luck with your scan, try and keep busy in the meantime :hugs: 

Rhi phone them now, it's not going to do any harm to check.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Trying to decide if i should wait until next week to ring the gp office again and chase my booking app, or ring tomorrow?
> 
> I'm only 9 weeks, but surely I should have the app by next weekish, and no one has phoned me to schedule it.... I'm only fussing as here the midwife sends off for your scan app at the booking app. Has anyone waited beyond 9 weeks without hearing anything ?!

I would call today and chase them up and then every other day! it's a pain that you need to chase them up but it's better than them completely forgetting.


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> This is me! But unfortunately with my OWN deodorant! I special order it too as it's organic and so I really just want to use up what I have before I order a new scent but ugh every time I use it I have to put on a sweatshirt that will mask some of the smell :sick:

:haha: omg i totally hate that we can smell ourselves LOL!!! hope it eases for you soon hun.



karlilay said:


> It's 11.50. I'm so worried and I don't know why. I wasn't with either of the other two :(

try not to hun. my sil had said some things to me before my first ultrasound if you remember (that i should have dh go in case i lost the baby. real sweet) and it freaked me out so bad. I wound up having a terrible morning, everything kept going wrong, and it was all because i was stressed and worried! i wound up snapping at everyone and just kept freaking out. And broke down crying several times til i figured out why i was so upset. Try not to think about it too much, everything is going to be fine, and you'll get to see your beautiful little one! I think we'd know in our hearts if something was wrong before we had a scan. :flower:



GeralynB said:


> We're announcing to the rest of the family tomorrow at Thanksgiving. Then all our family and a few friends will know. I'm glad to let the secret out.

oh cool how are you going to do it?!

i found out i was pregnant with my first on this day 5 years ago, which was thanksgiving :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah thanks girls. I think I will ring. I hate to be the moany type and some snotty receptionist will probably just tell me "the midwife will call u back" but like my husband and pixie just said ; last time they did genuinely forget about me and I only discovered this when I needed a scan for my m.c at 11 weeks only to be told "oh you're not even in the system" 

SO yeah if they can do it once.


----------



## Squig34

Gorgeous pic, Gaia!

:hugs: Karli. Hoping all is perfect tomorrow.

Some people go by 13 weeks for 2nd tri, some by 14. I personally use 13!


----------



## joo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Trying to decide if i should wait until next week to ring the gp office again and chase my booking app, or ring tomorrow?
> 
> I'm only 9 weeks, but surely I should have the app by next weekish, and no one has phoned me to schedule it.... I'm only fussing as here the midwife sends off for your scan app at the booking app. Has anyone waited beyond 9 weeks without hearing anything ?!

Yes i'd still not heard by 10 weeks so i rang the midwife team and thy had lost my referral, some mix up due to my last one beige cancelled when i had a mc, & they couldn't get me in for 2 weeks. So i have my booking appt next week on the 3rd (i'll be 12 weeks) & they will ring for my scan appt while I am there. I'm hoping they will find a scan appointment quite soon as don't want to wait until 14+ weeks. I would give them a ring just in case you've got lost in the system so you're not late booking in like me xx


----------



## GeralynB

I got this shirt from Etsy and will have DS wear it and wait for someone to notice lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## gaiagirl

Cool shirt Geralyn! We did a big bro shirt when we told my parents but couldn't take the suspense when they didn't notice so within minutes I said "Do you like his shirt?" hahaha.

I consider 1st tri to be when the 13th week ends so at "13 weeks".

Looking forward to hearing Karl!


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm considering changing my date to June 24 based on LMP, the scan and thinking back to when my O cramps were. Seems silly to change it by one day since it isn't even that meaningful but in these early days even 1 day seems appealing! WWYD?

ETA: I originally thought based on Ov test that I Od on Oct 3 buy I had cramps on Oct 2 so that was likely it. Making date June 24.


----------



## karlilay

Tha is everyone. I guess what will be will be, & I've always been a great believer in that :) will update when I get home. How long should my scan take?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Regarding due dates, will I get my 'proper' due date based on the 12 week scan? I'm sure that's what happened last time, according to my cycle I was due 22nd Dec but the scan put me at 30th Dec and that seemed to be the date the midwife went by.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck karli what times your scan x


----------



## gaiagirl

My scan this week took about 15 min. Checked out everything, measured baby, showed me baby moving around, took snapshots and measured heart rate.


----------



## karlilay

Thanks Gaia. It's 11.50 tomorrow. The letter, which I've actually lost, says it takes an hour. I don't remember it being that long either time before. It's so nerve wracking, I've had no issues, no bleeding or pain, but still convinced myself I'm gunna go and she's going to say no heart beat :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm scared too, mine is on Friday. You'd think being really ill would reassure me but it doesn't! I did think I felt a flutter yesterday though, not sure enough to tell anyone 'in real life' but it felt familiar and not like gas lol. I hope it was baby!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Finally I have my first appointment. Next Friday at 11.30 waahayy. I didn't even have to ring in the end. She rang me.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife appointment went ok just the usual my wee said I was dehydrated though and had ketones which I had a feeling about with being sick and struggling to keep much down even drink Iwas stuck on ginger ale which helped me but might not of with hydration .. going to attempt to drink water more because I'm getting vicious headaches too recently.. 

Waiting now for my scan through the post guessing be next week now hopefully will go quick just want to know baby is ok tbh.

I have awful stitch pain at the top of my stomach? Has anyone else had this I thought just stretching pains or something but I can't remember any of this with DS just is quite painful walking and coughing etc :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think my scan letter says the whole thing can take up to 2 hours, but that includes waiting time ect 

I hope I get seen on time, last time they were running an hour or so late which is frustrating when you've been told to drink loads of water and not wee until afterwards! But we're at a different, much smaller hospital this time and everyone says they generally see you on time.


----------



## karlilay

Oh god I hope they don't make us wait, Jonny isn't allowed any time off in Dwcember at all and he needs to get back to work ASAP. His boss will loose his shit if he's hours late... :rofl:

It also said to take the letter with me but I can't find it for the life of me :(


----------



## karlilay

Oh god I hope they don't make us wait, Jonny isn't allowed any time off in Dwcember at all and he needs to get back to work ASAP. His boss will loose his shit if he's hours late... :rofl:

It also said to take the letter with me but I can't find it for the life of me :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I shouldn't think it will matter as long as you have your notes plus the id and documents they ask for, you'll be on their system for the appointment and time and definitely won't be the first to.misplace the letter x


----------



## karlilay

i have no ID. But I'll take my notes with me :) thank you


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It may differ depending on where you go, but for some reason I have to take ID and then something like a bank statement or utility bill as well??


----------



## Starlight32

Hope your scan goes well! Very exciting. I was very nervous for mine too (still nervous all the time actually)


----------



## karlilay

Tinker belle I'm going to have to ring now because I have no idea what mine said to
take. I hid the letter from the kids when it came and now can't fine it so it's been ages. Where abouts are you? I'm in Northampton.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I didn't have to take any Id or anything when I had Xander. Tbh I just put my letter away with my notes - I didn't even read it! I'll have to get it back out and check :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

karlilay said:


> Tinker belle I'm going to have to ring now because I have no idea what mine said to
> take. I hid the letter from the kids when it came and now can't fine it so it's been ages. Where abouts are you? I'm in Northampton.

Peterborough, possibly just my hospital! I have no idea why they require it. Good luck today x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have no idea where my letter is and my scan is tomorrow :blush:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have never needed it either... Infact I don't think the lady on the scan desk has ever even looked up when I have been speaking to her haha. "Name. Thank you. Sit down" haha busy people. Tbf I'm dreading it. It's easily the busiest department in my hospital. If I don't get an appointment before 11 am I will ring and try and get it swapped. They are always hours behind


----------



## karlilay

Thanks everyone. Apparently I need the blood thing and my notes. I am sooooo nervous!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies, so exciting that we are all getting our scans.

I was chatting with the midwife at my appointment the other day and she asked if I'd had PND with my first. I told her that I didnt think that I did at the time, but looking back, I think I did. 

I feel so bad saying this, but I actually think I am still suffering with it a little as it went untreated. Looking back, I am not the same person I was before I had my son. I know we all change when we have children, but instead of finding joy in it all, I quite often feel very down.

I absolutely adore my son and am a great mummy to him, but I dont think I find the joy in the things I should. It's making me sad writing this because it has really just clicked, but I do think I have been suffering from depression since then.

A lot has happened in this time, I had a very traumatic birth experience and a difficult recovery. I got sick shortly after the birth and had to spend some more time in hospital. Following this I developed fibromyalgia, which is a chronic pain condition, all of which I know is sure to lower your spirits, but I can for the most part manage my pain and all of the other stuff is in the past.

Now I know these feelings might be because I am now pregnant again and I am struggling badly with tiredness and sickness but I am just feeling so down.

It is coming up to Christmas and I love Christmas and normally I'm buzzing and I just cannot seem to find any enthusiasm at all (I'm faking it, but not feeling it).

Please help me, tell me there is light at the end of the tunnel and I'm not going to feel like this forever.


----------



## Squig34

Karli & Angel, good luck with your scans!

Joey :hugs: I absolutely believe that things can & will get better if you get some help. It sounds like you went through so much. I actually know a girl who has been living with PND for two years because it wasn't diagnosed & she was dismissed when she asked for help. She has a blog & I can send you the link if you'd like. I think you should ask your midwife for mental health support.


----------



## joeybrooks

Thanks Squig, I'd appreciate that. When I had my son I was terrified to admit that I wasnt feeling 100%, I didnt want to show any vulnerability or weakness, but looking back, I realise that it was foolish and that I do need some help.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: Joey I had pnd after having my son, the traumatic birth certainly helped in triggering it off. Luckily I had an amazing health visitor who was very quick to spot the signs and book me a drs appt, then the doctors were so helpful with offering counselling, therapy or medication. The midwife this time was really helpful too when I discussed my history, offering a consultation to discuss birth options/asking if I wanted further CBT sessions. They're definitely there to help if you speak out so make sure you're really honest about everything. I can totally relate though, it's a dark time :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

I can't wait to hear about everyone's upcoming scans!

Happy Thanksgiving to those who are celebrating today :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy thanksgiving to you too starlight :) and everyone else celebrating!

we are excited about it and seeing family :)


----------



## Starlight32

We are going to tell the in-laws today!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Is anyone else suffering headaches? I never had this before when pregnant nor did I drink hardly any water either :shrug: midwife told me I'm dehydrated a bit and headaches will be not drinking enough water.. I'm brought 2l bottles yesterday getting through them but headache just lingers :( I feel miserable specially towards OH who doesn't seem to understand how crappy I feel.. I did take paracetamol but I can't surely be taking them daily :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yep I have headaches too, I think mine probably are dehydration but I struggle to drink much with the nausea.


----------



## vaniilla

Headaches and migraines are daily here, I'm using 4head 24/7 and it's giving me some relief thank goodness, my mw told me it's the dehydration making it worse too.

Does anyone else have a problem with blood tests? I've got to go to the hospital for mine as the midwife wasn't able to get any out, it happens every damn time! :(

Also - how long did everyone wait for their scan letter to come through?


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> We are going to tell the in-laws today!

We are too!

Happy Thanksgiving!

I was thinking of getting my placenta encapsulated to help with baby blues this time around. Anyone do this?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I said exact same to my midwife about struggling with sickness so I can't keep a lot down it tends to be whatever I can get in me :shrug: water is staying diem now but it doesn't seem to make me feel hydrated at all :dohh:

I thought scan letter came within a week of it being sent off but its been awhile tbh since I had one with mine being needed before 15 weeks I'm hoping It comes next week


----------



## Boo44

Happy Thanksgiving to all you people who are celebrating x


----------



## karlilay

I'm backkkkk! All was fine, baby was wiggling away, I forgot how amazing it is to see.

I have a couple of pictures and a nub shot, which I asked her to take and she was happy to, so anyone got any guesses...?


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely scan pic karlilay, I have no idea how you make guesses on nubs though!


Forgot to say Happy thanksgiving to all the American ladies :flower:


----------



## Starlight32

Glad to hear the scan went well! <3

My back and chest breakdowns seem to be lessening. Should I be worried?


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay Karli! Such a relief hey?

I have no idea on the nub thing either. I get ramzi but haven't looked into nub since 2012 when pregnant with DS and totally forget.


----------



## Squig34

Great news Karli & gorgeous scan pic! I'm no good with nubs. Ramzi was right for my last pregnancy though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy thanksgiving to the American ladies x 

Karli lovely scan picture, so clear! Glad everything was good. I have no clue about nub/skull theory, I read an online article explaining it once but still have no clue when I see scan pictures. 


I'm so poorly today! Ds came down with a bit of a cold and temperature a few days ago which DH also got, but they've not been too bad at all. I've now come down with it but have it 10x worse- splitting headache, keep being sick, blocked nose and barely stand I'm so shaky. There was no way I could get up and sorted and do the 2 mile round walk to get DS to nursery so he's ended up staying at home bored :(


----------



## gaiagirl

Squig34 said:


> Great news Karli & gorgeous scan pic! I'm no good with nubs. Ramzi was right for my last pregnancy though.

Squig, looking back to my scan pic would you agree that Ramzi would predict girl? It looks like the placenta is just so slightly to the right on the bottom, abdominal US.


----------



## gaiagirl

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'm so poorly today! Ds came down with a bit of a cold and temperature a few days ago which DH also got, but they've not been too bad at all. I've now come down with it but have it 10x worse- splitting headache, keep being sick, blocked nose and barely stand I'm so shaky. There was no way I could get up and sorted and do the 2 mile round walk to get DS to nursery so he's ended up staying at home bored :(

Same happened two weeks ago! DS had a slight cold and I got it terribly. I am STILL sicker than he is or was!


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Happy thanksgiving to the American ladies x
> 
> Karli lovely scan picture, so clear! Glad everything was good. I have no clue about nub/skull theory, I read an online article explaining it once but still have no clue when I see scan pictures.
> 
> 
> I'm so poorly today! Ds came down with a bit of a cold and temperature a few days ago which DH also got, but they've not been too bad at all. I've now come down with it but have it 10x worse- splitting headache, keep being sick, blocked nose and barely stand I'm so shaky. There was no way I could get up and sorted and do the 2 mile round walk to get DS to nursery so he's ended up staying at home bored :(

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: make sure you're resting as much as possible, being ill in pregnancy really sucks, I had a chest infection & cold the week I got my bfp and it was a nightmare. DH currently has a cold, I hope he keeps his germs to himself!


----------



## Dory85

I might be a bit slow to the part here but today I wondered what the chances are of one of us having surprise multiples?! Personally I think I would vomit if they said there were 2. 2 to 4 would be a big jump!

Scan day tomorrow but lucky me has the dentist first. I think I'm the most nervous this time round because my last 2 have been dream pregnancies so probability means it's more likely to go wrong this time. We have also had an AWFUL year for bad news. It includes things such as losing a nephew and being told my husband likely only had 6 months to a year left to live in January (fortunately they were wrong about that). 
I'm going on my own and am so worried that something will be wrong and I'll have to drive all the way home and tell my husband.
I officially have the day before nerves!


----------



## AngelofTroy

No multiples here as I had a scan at 8 weeks. Who hasn't had a scan at all yet? There probably are some multiples about!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you vanilla, DH is back from work and sorting DS so I can relax more. I want a lem sip so badly but you're not allowed them! 

Gaiagirl hmm maybe pregnancy can compromise the immune system a bit? Hope you're back to normal soon too x 

No scan here yet although I doubt multiples as pregnancy tests were no stronger, symptoms are no stronger and I'm not even showing the slightest bit.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Definitely no multiples here. I've had two scans  

Karli I'm so glad everything went well today. Beautiful pic! 

I've felt so sick again today. Didn't get up in the night to take my pill so I couldn't have breakfast before work. An hour long bus journey on an empty stomach is a massive fail


----------



## karlilay

Thanks so much Pixie. I love coming in here to have a chat with you all, I love this group already. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't know anything about the nub theory. The longer I stare the more confused I get. Nice pic tho :) 


I haven't had a scan so I'm probably the one carrying triplets. I joke. I would think it would be unlikely. This is the most Ill I have ever been with a pregnancy though. I'm secretly hoping it means a change of gender though! I love my boys and after my loss I'm more than grateful for a healthy baby, but I want to buy dresses dammit hahah


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've not had my scan yet.. but multiples don't run in our family so I'd doubt it we spoke about twins and both said we'd be freaked out :haha: would go from 2 to 4 :dohh: would be nice but would also be hard!


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> I'm backkkkk! All was fine, baby was wiggling away, I forgot how amazing it is to see.
> 
> I have a couple of pictures and a nub shot, which I asked her to take and she was happy to, so anyone got any guesses...?
> 
> View attachment 914075

Karli if that bright white line is the nub then it's parallel with the spine and I'd say girl! X

ETA I can't imagine asking the sonographers where I live for a nub shot, they'd probably look at me like I had two heads!


----------



## Boo44

Looks a girly skull to me too


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Definitely no multiples here. I've had two scans
> 
> Karli I'm so glad everything went well today. Beautiful pic!
> 
> I've felt so sick again today. Didn't get up in the night to take my pill so I couldn't have breakfast before work. An hour long bus journey on an empty stomach is a massive fail

Pixie I couldn't even contemplate doing anything before breakfast even yet never mind a journey! I was feeling quite pleased today because I tried porridge for the first time since I got ms, and I lasted after it until almost lunchtime :happydance::happydance: this is major for me because I'm desperate to be able to stop having two slices of white toast every day to stop my nausea as I'm sure it's a major contributor to my weight gain

I don't know what's wrong with me but I'm developing a weight obsession actually. I literally can't stop eating 'bad' stuff that I know helps nausea. But I'm beating myself up about the weight thing.. It's odd because with my second I didnt gain too much at all and I've started the same weight as I did then, but I feel I'm gaining much quicker now. Probably because I'm older and my body is giving up quicker, like oh not another one!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boo44 said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> I'm backkkkk! All was fine, baby was wiggling away, I forgot how amazing it is to see.
> 
> I have a couple of pictures and a nub shot, which I asked her to take and she was happy to, so anyone got any guesses...?
> 
> View attachment 914075
> 
> 
> Karli if that bright white line is the nub then it's parallel with the spine and I'd say girl! X
> 
> ETA I can't imagine asking the sonographers where I live for a nub shot, they'd probably look at me like I had two heads!Click to expand...

I can't imagine asking either :haha: I'd feel abit awkward for some reason


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm gaining weight fast now, despite the nausea. I am beating myself up about it too. I want a bump but I'm putting it on all over instead.. Which is not surprising as I eat so much at the moment to try to stave off the nausea that accompanies the slightest hunger! 
I guess if worst comes to worst I'll just have to lose all the weight again like last time. But it'll be harder as I can't power walk for hours a day getting baby to sleep if I have plodding toddler along for the walk!!


----------



## joo

I haven't had my scan yet, I am showing and have been feeling lots of movement this week but highly doubt it's twins because my BFP was late and so faint and don't think my symptoms have been strong enough. I'm likely showing already due to my 1/2 tub of Pringles per day habit (thanks to the ladies here who were raving about salt and vinegar crisps!) And my new fizzy drink habit because I can't stomach water or fruit juice any more.

I have been ill twice already this pregnancy :( It's awful being ill when you're already feeling sick and tired Isn't it. It seems to take me longer to feel better too.


----------



## vaniilla

No twins here, we were worried after the consultant saying it was more likely with clomid but just the one in there!

Boo44 - that's great news that you're keeping porridge down, hopefully the ms will go away completely soon.

I'm not weighing myself, I didn't even look at the scales at the booking app :haha: I don't care about it right now there isn't anything I can change so I don't want to feel bad.

I felt so bad last night, full of guilt at LO no longer being the only child and him having to share attention, this time last year I was crying he had no siblings :dohh: go away stupid hormones!

joo - hopefully that's your lot and no more getting ill for the rest of your pregnancy!


----------



## Boo44

joo said:


> I haven't had my scan yet, I am showing and have been feeling lots of movement this week but highly doubt it's twins because my BFP was late and so faint and don't think my symptoms have been strong enough. I'm likely showing already due to my 1/2 tub of Pringles per day habit (thanks to the ladies here who were raving about salt and vinegar crisps!) And my new fizzy drink habit because I can't stomach water or fruit juice any more.
> 
> I have been ill twice already this pregnancy :( It's awful being ill when you're already feeling sick and tired Isn't it. It seems to take me longer to feel better too.

Yay welcome to the salty crisps and fizzy drink club! Hopefully we won't need to be in this particular gang for much longer...

I've been feeling lots of definite movement too which is really strange knowing how early I am!


----------



## Starlight32

No twins here.. already had a few scans. I wouldn't mind twins as I'm a twin myself (identical so it's not genetic), but I would worry even more because it would put the pregnancy at high risk. I'm already worrying enough with one baby!


----------



## joo

:haha: I have been nagging my OH for crisps for a couple of weeks since I saw it on here and needed them. He does our food shopping and I banned them a while ago so he keeps.forgetting to buy them. I mad him go back out this week for crisps and appletiser.

The movements are weird because it is so early but definitely there. I recognised it straight away from being pregnant with DD, that strange rolling.sensation. I'm glad for you girls on here because if I told anyone in real.life I'm sure they wouldn't believe me!

I was hoping for twins first time around, this time I am hoping for just one. I think it would be better for twins first time around when you don't know any different. I can imagine I would find it much harder this time knowing at least half of what to expect and then also having DD to.look after/entertain and a house to run! Plenty of people.manage it though (my heroes!) X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I always loved the idea of twins, but in reality I think I'd find it exhausting with 2 babies! I'm mainly hoping it's one for the reason twins are more high risk in general for pregnancy/delivery problems, having preterm/low weight babies ect. 

I was just reading up on twin stats, 1 in 67 births in the UK are multiples but obviously that includes ivf and fertility treatment babies. Identical twins are 1 in 285 births and everybody has the same chance of them. But with non-identical twins they can run in families and other factors like age/ethnicity can make you more likely. Thought it was very interesting. 

I just eat anything and everything, I'm definitely not thinking about weight gain yet. I stayed very very small last pregnancy though so didn't have to worry about losing weight post baby. Intrigued to see what I'll be like this time.


----------



## Dory85

A friend of mine actually told me she found her twins easier because they entertained each other.
Hubby's mum was an identical twin but don't think it passes that way. I have some distant relative twins (possible great aunts?) but that's it. I imagine I would have been far more unwell if it was twins.
Good luck for tomorrow AngelofTroy.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I suppose they would play and entertain each other I've not thought of it that way. 

You're right twins will only run on the woman's side, and only non-identical as they are caused by a tendency to release more than one egg during a cycle. Identical twins are completely random when one egg splits in two. X


----------



## GeralynB

Twins run in my family plus my age...guess that's why I had almost twins but the second sac was gone at my 2nd sono


----------



## Starlight32

I'm feeling some heartburn (or indigestion?) I think from Thanksgiving. I didn't eat all that much overall, but I was a lot for basically one sitting.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have dropped from 128lb to 123 lb this month. Crikey. I have been trying to get to 120lb for about two years hahaha. Bitter sweet. However none of my jeans will do up ! So I'm stuck in a dilemma really; I haven't had a scan so I don't want to go out and buy maternity jeans just yet but I'm super uncomfortable. Ughh


----------



## joeybrooks

I havent had a scan yet and as cool as twins would be in theory, I would really panic if it was two. Any child is a blessing and if there were two I'd deal with it.

When I was first pregnant, I'd have loved twins. My son wasnt born 10 minutes and I remember thing, my god, imagine if I'd had twins!!!!!

I suppose I do have a few things going in the favour of multiples, advanced age (34, not that advanced I suppose), I have twin cousins, I got my BFP at 8DPO, this pregnancy is very differnt from my last as I've suffered terribly with sickness.

Anyway, following my post yesterday, I'm feeling a lot better and my mood is a lot better. I know I still need to deal with the issues and will speak to my GP on Monday, but just getting it out yesterday has really helped.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so nervous! Scan in 3 hours!! I found my letter at least :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just got my letter through for my scan.. 9th December

A bit annoyed but nothing I can do I'll be nearly 15 weeks when I have it :( but I guess I might get a clearer view of baby might even tell the gender better at that stage :haha: just seems ages away


----------



## Dory85

My scan is in an hour and I've gone full circle between excited and terrified. One of my friends at work is taking me because she says no one should have to go alone, bless her.

Been to the dentist this morning for a filling and ended up with a pearly white one because I'm pregnant. It's the little things...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

AngelofTroy and Dory... Good luck at your scans today. Xx

No twins here. I would have loved twins. This is the worst I have ever felt through pregnancy but there is only one in there! 

My scan isn't until 17th December which is so far away. It's so close to Christmas that I am praying super hard it's good news. We won't tell people until after this, and I am desperately trying to hide this bump/bloat which looks huge already! :-( xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just ate my lunch at 11.30 because I couldn't wait any longer ! :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

Good luck for scans today girls!

I'm on night shifts this weekend and I'm terrified :|


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy & Dory good luck with your scans today!


Boo44 - I hope the night shifts go smoothly for you :hugs:

Teeny Weeny - I really hope everything goes well at your scan next month, try and stay positive.

Becyboo - are you not able to call them ask for a sooner date?

I only had my booking appointment 2 days ago but I keep running every time I hear the 
postman :dohh:


forgot to add - I've started taking ginger tablets and I think they're helping!


----------



## joo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I have dropped from 128lb to 123 lb this month. Crikey. I have been trying to get to 120lb for about two years hahaha. Bitter sweet. However none of my jeans will do up ! So I'm stuck in a dilemma really; I haven't had a scan so I don't want to go out and buy maternity jeans just yet but I'm super uncomfortable. Ughh

I used to use hair bobble to do up my jeans then went on to bump bands before i went out and bought maternity jeans, just kept me in my regular clothes a bit longer xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory and angeloftroy- good luck with your scans! 

Beccy- that's good you finally have a scan date, did your OH manage to get it off work? 

Joeybrooks-glad you're feeling a bit better :hugs: 


I'm still poorly today :( and feeling very sorry for myself. My son is being such a handful as well and my head feels like it's going to explode it's so painful I just want to crawl into bed


----------



## jalilma

No scan here yet... Bf keeps swearing its twins.... I sincerely hope not....


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I did my pants up with bobbles last time too. Or what about leggings Rhi? 

Good luck with your scans ladies! 

So sorry you're feel bad Tinkerbelle :hugs: I was feeling rotten yesterday and Xander was running rings round me :-/ any chance you could talk your son into a nap?


----------



## GeralynB

Leggings are my friend...it's all I've been wearing


----------



## Starlight32

I'm totally freaking out. I'm 13 weeks today based on dating scan (ticker is LMP). My symptoms have really decreased: no nausea, breasts & nipples don't hurt, acne decreasing.

We saw baby last week and heard the heart beat, but I cannot stop worrying :( Is this normal? I'm so scared it's a bad sign that all my symptoms are pretty much gone.

I'm jealous of the ladies feeling movement; I'm feeling nothing :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> I'm totally freaking out. I'm 13 weeks today based on dating scan (ticker is LMP). My symptoms have really decreased: no nausea, breasts & nipples don't hurt, acne decreasing.
> 
> We saw baby last week and heard the heart beat, but I cannot stop worrying :( Is this normal? I'm so scared it's a bad sign that all my symptoms are pretty much gone.
> 
> I'm jealous of the ladies feeling movement; I'm feeling nothing :(

Dont worry everyone is different I didn't have any symptoms with my son no sickness nothing at all .. it's hard I think to go between scans and not worry I got a Doppler in the end and that made me feel better hearing baby.. 

I didn't feel him either til 19 weeks! I'm not feeling anything as of yet with this one this is my 4th pregnancy including mcs


----------



## Dory85

Scan went well. They put me ahead by one day so due date is now 8th June. I'll change my ticker properly when I get a chance.
The lady gave me 5 photos, all for free because I'm a nurse which was kind of her (they're normally £2 each).


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 - Glad to hear the scan went well :) 

that was nice of the ultrasound tech, I have no idea how much they charge here for photos!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Becyboo__x said:


> Is anyone else suffering headaches? I never had this before when pregnant nor did I drink hardly any water either :shrug: midwife told me I'm dehydrated a bit and headaches will be not drinking enough water.. I'm brought 2l bottles yesterday getting through them but headache just lingers :( I feel miserable specially towards OH who doesn't seem to understand how crappy I feel.. I did take paracetamol but I can't surely be taking them daily :dohh:


I get them mildly, nothing bad, usually in evenings. a hint of them :)



karlilay said:


> I'm backkkkk! All was fine, baby was wiggling away, I forgot how amazing it is to see.
> 
> I have a couple of pictures and a nub shot, which I asked her to take and she was happy to, so anyone got any guesses...?
> 
> View attachment 914075

Ohhh! classic girl nub!!!! i am putting money on a girl! :) 





afm:

NO twins in our family, and dr even looked carefully to make sure she wasn't missing a second one, so just one in my belly! thank goodness. i think i'd be too overwhelmed if it was two! 

Did everyone have a nice thanksgiving? We are going to see the new bond film tomorrow :) i haven't seen a movie with just dh and i since..... one of the other bond films. Not the last one but the one before! and we haven;t had a proper date since 2013. Wow!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad your scan went well!

That was nice! 
I about fainted with the charge were going to need to pay .. it was one free and £2 for more with DS but this hospital it's £5 for one :nope: and £10 for 3 .. I find that a bit crazy tbh..


----------



## joo

Last time my 12 week pic was free and I got 1, the 20 week was £5 for 5 or 6. You could pay extra and get them all on a disc.

I really, really, really want some Danish blue right now :cry:


----------



## Squig34

Glad your scan went well Dory! 

Hope yours is good too Angel :)

Starlight, you're pretty much second tri now & lots of women find their symptoms easing by now, so try not to worry.

Gaia, I see where you mean about the possible placenta. Yes I believe that you're right according to Ramzi. I can't figure out from my pics. I just think I'm having a girl but I don't know which side baby has implanted on.

So sorry for the girls who are ill on top of the pregnancy sickness - get well soon!

I'm having a singleton too. I'd have loved twins but given my history, I'll be over the moon with one live one to take home!

AFM, everything was perfect with my scan this morning, Squiggle was measuring 10+2, hb 167 bpm, wriggling away, kicking & waving :) next scan same time next week. Here's a pic - starting to look like a baby!
 



Attached Files:







20151127_114640.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## vaniilla

lovely scan pic squig, you can see quite a lot of definition :)


I looked online and it looks like our hospital charge £10 but most people seem to given 3/4 for that, in Cornwall with DS it was an optional donation.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight that's completely normal, most of the books say to expect a decrease in symptoms exactly at that point and for a lot of symptoms like sickness to stop completely. 

I'm not feeling movement or showing yet, last time I didn't feel movement until around 17/18 weeks x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I believe it used to be optional here. There was like a jar on the desk on the way out. Now it's five pounds. I bet it has gone up mind. 

My last nhs scan was so crappy I begrudged paying for the pictures tbh. I found compared to the scan I had paid for privately just a week before it was a bit naff. Then again it was "free"


----------



## Boo44

£4 per picture at my local hospital!!


----------



## karlilay

My pictures yesterday were £5 each or buy two get one free. My baby was soooo wiggly though it was hard to take a good one. I keep re living the scan in my head, it was just so lovely! :cloud9:

My symptoms have mostly gone now, I feel sick occasionally, but it's been days since I've actually been sick and my boobs are feeling better. Second tri is amazing. I booked my gender scan yesterday. I shall know what my little pip is on 19th October :happydance:


----------



## Boo44

Aw yay karlilay I hope I feel like that soon! By your scan I'd say your baby is a pink one! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## AngelofTroy

Waving!https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20151127_155607_zpsiqdrrhn9.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20151127_155538_zps3o8bcpak.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Aww! Gorgeous pics! That looks like another girly nub to me Angel! Not that I'm any kind of 'expert' on nubs lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Aww! Gorgeous pics! That looks like another girly nub to me Angel! Not that I'm any kind of 'expert' on nubs lol

The whole image looks so different to Micah's at 12 weeks. I'll have to post a photo and compare. Although I remember everyone on bnb voted girl for Micah!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww lovely pic. I won't warrant a guess haha. Last time I had a thread for my sons scan pic and basically everyone said girl. So I don't have a clue haha


----------



## vaniilla

that's such a cute pic angeloftroy, you can see their little hand! :cloud9:

I'm so jealous of all you ladies in/about to be in second tri!


----------



## AngelofTroy

This was Micah: https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/FB_IMG_1448638049670_zpsengwvbek.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Looks like they've got themselves some improved scan machines since then!! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think girl Angel great scan pictures! Glad all was well


----------



## Squig34

Very cute pics Angel! :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awwwwwwwww love all the scan photos!!!!!!


----------



## lynnikins

It was a week today till my scan I'm getting excited


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Wonderful scan pictures ladies! I love seeing pictures of all the beautiful bubs! 

We told family yesterday! Can't decide if I want to post our fb announcement yet or wait another week. I don't know why because more people are finding out quickly I'm just worried about posting then getting bad news. But I think I'm always going to worry about that so why wait?


----------



## mommyxofxone

There always seems like there is something to worry about miracles! I say go for it. :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Awesome Angel! Cute pics.


----------



## gaiagirl

Starlight I think it was? Sorry I can't look back...please don't worry about symptoms at 12+ weeks. It's totally normal as you move to 2nd tri!

Also movement with #1 is more likely to be felt around 20 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

My scan came through! 12th of December! :dance: it says on the letter if we want a photo it's £15, yikes!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

That's a day after my 1st scan vanilla... £15 for a pic??? There's no way it costs them half of that to print an image


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the time goes quickly for us, it feels like it's ages away!

I'm hoping it's a typo and that they missed out the S in photos :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

£15 must be multiple images surely! But still, expensive all the same. 
Everyone will have their scan before me. :-( 17th here. Roll on the next 3 weeks. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Vanilla what hosptial is that?!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I cannot believe you all have to pay for the pictures! That is just crazy to me. We got 7 printed for us and they didn't charge a dime over what they bill insurance for the apt/ultrasound anyways.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> £15 must be multiple images surely! But still, expensive all the same.
> Everyone will have their scan before me. :-( 17th here. Roll on the next 3 weeks. Xx


Noo I'll be the last for sure. I haven't even seen the midwife yet. So my scan hasn't even been ordered yet :haha: I really wanted it to be before Christmas but it's looking unlikely =(


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> Vanilla what hosptial is that?!

The RUH in Bath. 

RHI - I got my scan date 3 days after my booking appointment so yours might come pretty soon after seeing the midwife.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Teeny mine isn't until the 16th so we'll be waiting together  

Just got my scan letter out, pics are £5 each at my hospital.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hubby works in Bath. We're in Bristol :) we should get a cuppa sometime!


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> Hubby works in Bath. We're in Bristol :) we should get a cuppa sometime!

We totally should :thumbup: I love Bristol, there's so much more to do than here, one of lo's birthday presents was membership to @bristol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

holy cow! i can't believe you pay for your photos!!!! We got 5 and didn't pay anything, they just kept printing them out! 


that's just nuts!!!


11 weeks today, can't believe it. seems like it's really flying. can't wait to hit that 2nd tri though! although most of my symptoms are gone. I haven't had nausea since week 9 and no tiredness (no more than normal anyway) have some joint pain occasionally, can't sleep on my stomach anymore, and i have constipation but that's about it. 

Oh, my gums bleed now when i brush my teeth. had that with dd too. so gross. lol 


how is everyone feeling? any good plans for the weekend? we are seeing the new bond film today!


----------



## Squig34

Vaniilla & Angel, DH's family lives in Bristol & near Bath :) we're over several times a year - lovely part of the world!

I'm not charged for scan pics either. There's a sign up saying all donations for them are appreciated, but I've never been asked. Saying that, I expect next week will be my last scan in the EPU & I do intend to make a small donation.

We saw the new Bond film a couple of weeks ago, Mummy - enjoyable :)


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone - second tri will be here before you know it!

I'm getting the bleeding gums too, yuck!


Have fun seeing the bond movie! DH dragged me along a week or so ago, I would have rather seen a romance! :haha:

we're going to see a puppet show version of jungle book today, I like Saturdays - DH takes lo to swimming and football so I have the house all to myself till 1pm!


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Hubby works in Bath. We're in Bristol :) we should get a cuppa sometime!
> 
> We totally should :thumbup: I love Bristol, there's so much more to do than here, one of lo's birthday presents was membership to @bristol.Click to expand...

I love @bristol, we usually go on 'toddler takeover' days when it's half price but I think we'll get a membership when Micah outgrows those. Let me know when you're free and we'll do something. :) 

And Squig - let us know when your around next :thumbup:


----------



## Starlight32

It's so weird to hear you guys have to pay for pictures. Are they fancy? Our tech will print out sonogram pictures on small, thin sheets of paper; it's free but nothing elaborate. I feel guilty because I was almost rushing the tech during the last scan because she was trying to get a good photo but I didn't want the scan to go any longer than necessary, plus I had to pee.

I'm feeling guilty for eating ice cream while pregnant. Can sugar hurt baby?


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> mommyxofxone - second tri will be here before you know it!
> 
> I'm getting the bleeding gums too, yuck!
> 
> 
> Have fun seeing the bond movie! DH dragged me along a week or so ago, I would have rather seen a romance! :haha:
> 
> we're going to see a puppet show version of jungle book today, I like Saturdays - DH takes lo to swimming and football so I have the house all to myself till 1pm!

i love the newer bond films with daniel craig! he's great :) 

dh sounds great taking lo everywhere! dd and i are attached at the hip and he's never seemed to try to do anything special with her really. He did take her to some of her soccer practices this fall when i was really having trouble with nausea, but other than that, he really only does grocery shopping with her. so that's once a week? he seems quite content. Ah but things are going to change once new one gets here. He'll have to do more with her or take the baby so i can do stuff with her.


----------



## mommyxofxone

starlight i had milkshakes a lot during pregnancy with dd. it was really my only craving. my mw said it was totally fine. You can't cut out everything or you won't be able to eat anything lol. i have ice cream in the evening, not a ton, but it keeps me full and eases my stomach. both pregnancies i really love dairy.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> It's so weird to hear you guys have to pay for pictures. Are they fancy? Our tech will print out sonogram pictures on small, thin sheets of paper; it's free but nothing elaborate. I feel guilty because I was almost rushing the tech during the last scan because she was trying to get a good photo but I didn't want the scan to go any longer than necessary, plus I had to pee.
> 
> I'm feeling guilty for eating ice cream while pregnant. Can sugar hurt baby?

I wish they were fancy, it might go some way to justify the cost but no it's just plain little pictures on the thin rolls of paper. They do 4d now too but you have to £100 for it.


----------



## gaiagirl

I got 4 pics for free at my early US but at the 18 week anatomy one they do charge $10 for pics here as well.

Vanilla - Saturday morning is swim lessons for DS and DH too! I try to clean the whole house though which has been tough the past month. I LOVR a clean house to start the weekend though so worth it.

Last week of swim lessons though! Darn!


----------



## joo

Teeny Weeny said:


> £15 must be multiple images surely! But still, expensive all the same.
> Everyone will have their scan before me. :-( 17th here. Roll on the next 3 weeks. Xx

You will probably have yours before me, i'm not going to see the mw until late next week and yet to book.my scan xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander had his last swimming lesson today :cry: he did get his ASA grade 1 award though :dance: and he mastered breast stroke! 

We did get a pic off the epau, she just printed it off for us. I suppose we have to pay since otherwise the nhs would be paying for it. We don't have to pay for prescriptions or dental care in pregnancy anyway - £5 for a scan pic is hardly scandalous :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow Pixie that's really impressive that your son can do breaststroke already! Micah does swimming lessons on a Monday and loves it but it's all pretty much doggy paddle :haha: 

We told Micah that he's going to be a big brother today, he gave us a round of applause he was so happy bless him! :cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol mine is working on floating, opening eyes underwater and generally being in pool without drowning. Nowhere NEAR breaststroke. That's awesome.

We still haven't properly told DS, I'm not sure he would really get it as a reality until he could feel or hear or see a baby? We will tell him before xmas but I don't expect much reaction!


----------



## vaniilla

How come they're finishing so early? DS still has two weeks of lessons left in the term.

That's fantastic pixie! he sounds like a natural in the water :)

He's currently working towards his ASA level 3, I think he misses ducklings because he occasionally asks why they don't do any singing :haha: he does football first thing in the morning on Saturdays, apparently all the kids were miserable today as it was so cold! :cold:

angel - that's such a cute response! we told LO on wednesday because we had to take him to the booking appointment, he was happy but insists it's a boy :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander has just finished with water babies so we'll have to find him some regular lessons now. Not sure where though as our local pool only offers water confidence lessons for 3 year olds so we'll have to look around. 

Lol Angel Xander isn't very good at front crawl at all. He can keep going forever and he can come up for a breath so he's fine but he doesn't seem to move very far :dohh: he's super at diving/retrieving dive rings from the bottom of the pool and breast stroke though. 

The other kids in his class were all 5 so he was a bit behind them which I think he found frustrating. They had to start each lesson by swimming two widths and all the other kids were always finished with two before he'd got across the pool once. Hopefully we can get him in a class now with kids a bit more on his level. 

I can't wait to tell Xander! 2.5 weeks to go


----------



## gaiagirl

Found baby on doppler for first time! 164BPM :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Not had a great evening! DH managed to lock DS in the car with the keys! Cue a very distressed 3-year-old who couldn't understand why we couldn't get him out, he was roaring for a cuddle and obviously I was just stood there helplessly :( It was around his bedtime and he was so tired that luckily he fell asleep which meant we were able to phone and wait for DH's friend who is a mobile mechanic to come and get into the car. Omg it was stressful though :( 

On the plus side I think my bout of illness is about over, no headache or blocked nose and managed to get out today which is good.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well I finally just gave in and posted our announcement on Facebook! 

Vaniilla - DD is also insistent this baby is a boy! She says the ultrasound pictures are pictures of her baby brother. DH thinks the same but my gut is girl. My gut was right last time but I have also heard about so many siblings being right, like they have a special instinct! So I have no idea what will happen.

Tinker - I locked DD in the car when she was under a year old at work. It was awful. Luckily she didn't get too upset though!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was soo angry at my DH at first, but realised it's an easy mistake to make and that I was a bit harsh. My mum says my dad did the same with me when I was a baby so it's easily done I suppose! 

I don't have any gut feeling but I've had a few dreams involving the baby like giving birth/having scans ect and whenever I find out the gender in them it's always a boy, not sure if that will mean anything.


----------



## GeralynB

We've had a very busy few days...Thanksgiving Thursday, a wedding last night, and visiting today with family who's in from out of town. I'm exhausted and ready to relax the next few days


----------



## gaiagirl

Tinkerbell....I did that but it was this summer in an already HOT car. It was the worst experience of my life, he was sweating and upset and I had to call the police as the tow truck would be 20 min and no way was that ok. Police brought a tow truck with them thank god. I was so shaken up I decided to zap strap a spare key under the car because I NEVER want to experience that again.


----------



## karlilay

13 weeks today! Does that make me in second tri now?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Gaiagirl- Oh no that sounds awful! My DH was borrowing a new car from his work, luckily our normal car is older and doesn't do the immediate locking once the doors are shut. 

Geralyn- Those sorts of things are always the most tiring aren't they? Hope you get a lot of time to relax now. 

Karlilay- I'm always confused as to whether you have to hit exactly 13 or 14 weeks to be 2nd tri? I'd just count you as 2nd tri, I'm going to count myself as 2nd tri once I hit 13 weeks tbh! 

Has anyone else had bleeding gums when brushing teeth? I've had it a few times now since finding out about the pregnancy and it's worrying me :( I am very vigilant about brushing my teeth but I've not been to the dentist in nearly 8 years (!) because I hate it, and even now with the free dental care in pregnancy I'm even more scared to go because I don't want to be told I've got gum disease or something. Going to stock up on some corsodol daily I think.


----------



## AngelofTroy

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Gaiagirl- Oh no that sounds awful! My DH was borrowing a new car from his work, luckily our normal car is older and doesn't do the immediate locking once the doors are shut.
> 
> Geralyn- Those sorts of things are always the most tiring aren't they? Hope you get a lot of time to relax now.
> 
> Karlilay- I'm always confused as to whether you have to hit exactly 13 or 14 weeks to be 2nd tri? I'd just count you as 2nd tri, I'm going to count myself as 2nd tri once I hit 13 weeks tbh!
> 
> Has anyone else had bleeding gums when brushing teeth? I've had it a few times now since finding out about the pregnancy and it's worrying me :( I am very vigilant about brushing my teeth but I've not been to the dentist in nearly 8 years (!) because I hate it, and even now with the free dental care in pregnancy I'm even more scared to go because I don't want to be told I've got gum disease or something. Going to stock up on some corsodol daily I think.

I get the bleeding gums, my dentist said its common in pregnancy as we're extra sensitive. Be careful with using corsodyl too often as it stained my Hubby's teeth!


----------



## Dory85

My gums have been bleeding when I brush my teeth. I was at the dentist for a check up on Friday and one of the first things he asked me when he found out I'm pregnant was if they were bleeding. He said its still important to make sure you brush your gums even though they bleed so he obviously isn't concerned. 
We're away visiting family (between Bath and Chippenham!) at the moment. How odd that lots of us have connections to this area!


----------



## Squig34

Yes Tinker, very common, mine have started bleeding now too. But I was told that good dental care is particularly important in pregnancy, so I would make an appointment with your dentist soon :)


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Found baby on doppler for first time! 164BPM :)

That's so exciting! did it take long to find?



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Not had a great evening! DH managed to lock DS in the car with the keys! Cue a very distressed 3-year-old who couldn't understand why we couldn't get him out, he was roaring for a cuddle and obviously I was just stood there helplessly :( It was around his bedtime and he was so tired that luckily he fell asleep which meant we were able to phone and wait for DH's friend who is a mobile mechanic to come and get into the car. Omg it was stressful though :(
> 
> On the plus side I think my bout of illness is about over, no headache or blocked nose and managed to get out today which is good.

Good news that the illness is gone :flower:

yikes! I don't blame you, I would have been terrified too, thankfully it all got resolved in the end, it sounds like you were outside your house? it would have been much worse at somewhere like a petrol station.



MiraclesHappn said:


> Well I finally just gave in and posted our announcement on Facebook!
> 
> Vaniilla - DD is also insistent this baby is a boy! She says the ultrasound pictures are pictures of her baby brother. DH thinks the same but my gut is girl. My gut was right last time but I have also heard about so many siblings being right, like they have a special instinct! So I have no idea what will happen.
> 
> Tinker - I locked DD in the car when she was under a year old at work. It was awful. Luckily she didn't get too upset though!

I had a really strong gut feeling with ds that it was going to be a boy, I've had no feeling either way this time so who knows! I wonder which of you will be right in the end?



karlilay said:


> 13 weeks today! Does that make me in second tri now?

13 + 6 is officially second tri I think but I would just count it from now if I were you! congratulations! I can't wait to join you in second tri!

I was so excited to fill out my maternity exception form but the midwife said the free dental care only applies if you see an nhs dentist :( I have an appointment next month so I'm going to try and negotiate with him :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Almost everyone who's seen our scan pictures has said girl, but I just checked an old thread from Micah's scan and they said girl there too. :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

We told my immediate family a while back, told our son and my grandparents last night and then put it on Facebook. Now my mum is texting me asking me to ring round the wider family before they read it on Facebook. :/


----------



## vaniilla

oh dear, are you able to do a simple group text?


----------



## AngelofTroy

My gran is telling my dad's side for us because she loves spreading good news. I guess I'll ring my mums siblings in a few minutes. Ahhh. I get kinda shy ringing with news! 

My husband's middle sister doesn't know yet.. 
I mean I'm sure she does but she's avoiding us. His oldest sister is pregnant and the middle one was very unhappy about it as she's trying for her first (since her wedding in June) and said some nasty things when the older sister announced. We tried to be sensitive and messaged her that we has good news and she hasn't replied and isn't answering her phone since. :/ I hope she'll be happy for us eventually.


----------



## vaniilla

That's terrible, she should definitely be more graceful than this! I have been there, in the 4 years it's taken for this pregnancy I've known countless relatives and friends who've had 2-3 kids in that time and I still made an effort to be happy for them even if not super involved. 

I'm not calling anyone :blush: my mum will be sharing with close family once we have the 20 week scan and dh is doing similar with his family, I find calling relatives too awkward.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's not very nice at all. We were ttc Xander for 3 years and have been ttc this one since he was born and sometimes it really sucks (my sister had 3 kids in the 3 years were were trying for Xander) but they didn't take the last baby on the shelf and there's no need to be unkind, even if some distance is needed. 

I wouldn't even consider telling my aunties or wider family. I'll tell my Nana and brother and sister and dh will tell his grandparents and brothers, everyone else can find out when they find out. I hate sharing news, it makes me so u comfortable!


----------



## Dory85

I really feel for you Angel. When I fell pregnant with my first, my brother was undergoing his 8th round of ivf in 9 years. It was a bit frosty from his wife and then I was looking for his online blog one day after my daughter was born and found a forum where his wife had slagged me off constantly about some really personal things since finding out I was pregnant.
Things never really recovered and although we're civil I have very little to do with them now because the things she said were a personal attack on me as a person. Jealousy is horrible.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm so mad at my husband. He had raw chicken that he cooked. My stomach hurt a bit this morning and apparently he is now unsure how well he washed the utensils/kitchen surfaces/etc. I'm totally freaking out. I hope it's not listeria or something that will really hurt baby. I'm so angry at him.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Gaiagirl- Oh no that sounds awful! My DH was borrowing a new car from his work, luckily our normal car is older and doesn't do the immediate locking once the doors are shut.
> 
> Geralyn- Those sorts of things are always the most tiring aren't they? Hope you get a lot of time to relax now.
> 
> Karlilay- I'm always confused as to whether you have to hit exactly 13 or 14 weeks to be 2nd tri? I'd just count you as 2nd tri, I'm going to count myself as 2nd tri once I hit 13 weeks tbh!
> 
> Has anyone else had bleeding gums when brushing teeth? I've had it a few times now since finding out about the pregnancy and it's worrying me :( I am very vigilant about brushing my teeth but I've not been to the dentist in nearly 8 years (!) because I hate it, and even now with the free dental care in pregnancy I'm even more scared to go because I don't want to be told I've got gum disease or something. Going to stock up on some corsodol daily I think.

my bleeding gums just started at 10 weeks. I had it with dd. It's not as bad yet as it was with her but jeez it's annoying. kinda gross too lol. but totally normal :hugs:




AngelofTroy said:


> My gran is telling my dad's side for us because she loves spreading good news. I guess I'll ring my mums siblings in a few minutes. Ahhh. I get kinda shy ringing with news!
> 
> My husband's middle sister doesn't know yet..
> I mean I'm sure she does but she's avoiding us. His oldest sister is pregnant and the middle one was very unhappy about it as she's trying for her first (since her wedding in June) and said some nasty things when the older sister announced. We tried to be sensitive and messaged her that we has good news and she hasn't replied and isn't answering her phone since. :/ I hope she'll be happy for us eventually.

i'm so sorry you're going through that. When i was pregnant with my first, i told a co-worker who had been trying for about 8 months. She pretended to be happy when i told her, but then was talking about me behind my back and definitely was pissed. She was angry that "some people just get pregnant no problem" and it took me 5 tries to get dd. It wasn't just done like that, but she never asked, and she didn't say it to me, so i couldn't just tell her that because i didn't witness her saying it. but she definitely treated me different. She had ivf 3 months later that worked first try but she NEVER treated me the same again. :( I hope it works out better for you since you're all family!!!!!!



Starlight32 said:


> I'm so mad at my husband. He had raw chicken that he cooked. My stomach hurt a bit this morning and apparently he is now unsure how well he washed the utensils/kitchen surfaces/etc. I'm totally freaking out. I hope it's not listeria or something that will really hurt baby. I'm so angry at him.

Oh starlight don't worry i'tll be alright. It's very rare that there is really anything bad. Take some vinegar water (safe for you and baby and pets) and just spray everything down. Or just some dish soap. Whatever makes you feel more comfortable hun. try not to worry you'll be alright. 





afm i've had one dream with gender, it was a boy. I woke up totally convinced baby is a boy- almost woke dh in th emiddle of the night lol.


----------



## gaiagirl

It took maybe 2-3 min to find, I found it hiding behind the placenta! So cool to hear both.

Starlight chicken would be salmonella not listeria. Salmonella can make you sick for sure but the only risk to baby IF you got sick (which chances are 99% that you will not!) is dehydration from vomiting and diarrhea. Salmonella does not cross the placenta. Baby will be fine!


----------



## gaiagirl

Just told DS about baby who he says will be "George" lol. He looked at scan pics and said..."but that baby is just a round circle." True, buddy. It'll get cuter ;)


----------



## AngelofTroy

gaiagirl said:


> Just told DS about baby who he says will be "George" lol. He looked at scan pics and said..."but that baby is just a round circle." True, buddy. It'll get cuter ;)

Aww that's lovely. Micah wants to name ours "Boy Trophy Girl" or "Tree Brother Girl" :haha::dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol unique!


----------



## gaiagirl

Starlight ---- I am saying this with love and empathy as I tend towards being a worrier and get anxious as well...but I have noticed how much you have been worrying about what you can and cannot be exposed to etc. I HIGHLY recommend this book: https://www.amazon.com/The-Panic-Free-Pregnancy-Separates-Medications/dp/0399529896

It's written by an OB/Gyn and is science based and really lays out the facts on all the mythical pregnancy worries. I think it might be perfect for you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Also starlight worrying and panicking causes stress which isn't ideal for the pregnancy. In fact I bet that would be more harmful Hun. Try to take a breath its on you are gonna be OK. I know its scary the first time but you'll make it through! Just try not to stress out too much OK?


----------



## Starlight32

Yeah I've been really worried :(. I'm having some cramping now and I dont know if that's normal, I really pray baby is doing good.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

gaiagirl said:


> Just told DS about baby who he says will be "George" lol. He looked at scan pics and said..."but that baby is just a round circle." True, buddy. It'll get cuter ;)

DD has also named this baby "George Ralph" from the Curious George cartoon and the movie Wreck It Ralph :haha:

Love the comment about baby just being a round circle!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angeloftroy your SIL sounds unreasonable, I can understand it may be a bit disheartening for her but to begrudge other people's baby news just because you've been ttc for a few months is strange! 

I'm getting nervous about announcing now! It felt like we had loads of time of it being our little secret but the weeks are flying by. I'm mainly optimistic although there are a couple of people's reactions I'm not sure about, I've learnt pregnancy and baby news can always be a funny one and its not uncommon to have someone who isn't particularly thrilled for jealousy or whatever reasons, same as mentioned above I suppose!


----------



## Starlight32

I feel sympathy for those who have trouble conceiving (although they shouldn't hate someone who is pregnant). My husband and I conceived right after I stopped birth control; I most definitely count my blessings.


----------



## Boo44

We don't do Facebook announcements or really make a point of telling anyone really! I have my scan on Thursday this week and God willing if all is ok it will be a relief to be able to tell some people at work because work has been really tough especially this weekend with 12hr night shifts :|

Our parents know and we'll tell siblings after our scan and that's it. Everyone else will just find out as and when I see them or when they hear from others! Although I will text a few friends. I get so embarrassed posting it on Facebook I never have!


----------



## joo

With DD we conceived straight away after coming off the pill but this time it's taken us a year and a mmc to get pregnant with this one, so I can definitely understand both sides. I still feel guilt being pregnant now even though it took a while! I can understand why people who are having fertility troubles want to hide away when someone close is expecting, but i think you can manage this without being rude! For some.reason though infertility seems like such a taboo sometimes, i know i didn't feel.like I could.talk to my family about it. I felt like some blame was placed on me too when I had a mc. When we told MIL last weekend we are.expecting again, the first thing she said to me whide giving me a congratulatory hug was, "Don't over do it _this_ time"!! Not the reaction I was hoping for.


----------



## AngelofTroy

The thing is, it took us 6 months this time, which is less that she's been trying. I do understand her not being over the moon, but to ignore us completely seems a bit harsh. Although we half expected it after her reaction to their sister's pregnancy. :(


----------



## Starlight32

Yeah we don't have social media, so no Facebook announcement for us. 

I had a bowel movement earlier; I'm hoping that was why I was cramping.

Joo, that was so rude of your MIL :(


----------



## GeralynB

All of our family and a few close friends know now. I'll hold off until 12 weeks to announce on FB


----------



## Starlight32

My tummy hurts :( I'm not sure why. It doesn't feel like morning sickness. Is a tummy ache normal?

Can't wait until Friday when I'll officially be in the second trimester. Then another 3 weeks until doctor appt.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I keep getting stomach ache if that's any help can't say if it's normal or not but I know there is a lot of bugs going round atm as well which is never great.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm burping a ton, it seems to temporarily help my stomach, not sure if I caught something or just super gassy? It's been like this since yesterday though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight I can be the same sometimes since being pregnant, :blush: DH certainly isn't impressed

Joo that's so rude of your MIL I'd be fuming if someone said that, I guess some people just don't think? 

Angeloftroy I agree. Ttc for a few months is definitely not long term ttc so it's not like she's struggling with infertility. She just sounds a bit horrible and bitter, tbh I think with someone like that even if she was pregnant she would still have reacted in the same way and not been happy about sharing pregnancies.


----------



## vaniilla

joo - I agree, what a horrible thing of your MIL to say! :hugs: people really don't think before they open their mouths sometimes.

We've tentatively made our shopping list/budget for baby things today, we have 0 storage so have only kept a few small boxes worth of things from lo - mainly toys and some bedding, anyone else? or just us being overkeen :haha:


stomach ache here too, I've had diarrhea (tmi sorry!) the past two days :dohh:

the nausea is starting to go for me but the exhaustion is getting worse, I napped for two hours this morning and by 4pm I was forcing my eyes open- I could feel myself drifting off :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We've made a list too Vanilla (which I posted on here a few days back) but it's going to be a while before we can start to buy stuff- need to get Christmas and our house move out the way first. I can't wait to start shopping though, I think I might get a couple of little things after our scan like a baby grow or something just because. 

I can't wait to see little baby, it still feels so surreal that I'm pregnant. I keep feeling anxious about caring for a baby again, because it's been so long since DS I feel like I'm doing it for the 1st time all over again.


----------



## gaiagirl

Annnnnnd DS is starting another cold. Sigh. He went to strong start which is a free preschool program at local schools, and I swear 2.5 days afterwards he gets sick every time. It's like he has no immune system at all...


Ahhhh I'm panicking about the sleepless nights ahead now and if I will get this one!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm not looking forward to the sleepless nights with a newborn again but DS was sleeping 6-8 hour stretches by 6 weeks so hopefully this little one will do the same


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol I meant this WEEK with my sick 3yo. He doesn't sleep well when sick at all :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aw yay we finally had a message from SIL and it was happy for us so I guess she just needed time to process.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^ That's lovely Angel. Xx

I am absolutely dreading telling people. I might just wait for people to start asking! I have never told until after my NT scan anyway which gives me a few weeks yet. 
I find bringing it up really awkward. Xx


----------



## joeybrooks

Wooow, I've missed so much as I dont tend to be on much over the weekend.

Squig, just wondering, what hospital are you booked into. I'm in the Royal, same as last time, wish I had another option as I didnt have a great experience last time, but hey, the others are too far away.

Re DH taking DS out, he is absolutely great. He takes him to Funky Monkeys, Museums, Zoo, Swimming, Park, Motorbike shops, Pet shops - they are really great together and have so much fun. I'd actually say DH is more independent when out with DS than I am.

My parents and in-laws know, my sister and her partner, a few work colleagues and a few friends. My mum can't wait to tell her sisters etc but we have agreed to wait until after the scan on 8 December to tell anyone else.

I have a GP this afternoon to have a chat about how I'm coping with the sickness/tiredness/low mood - maybe a few days off work will help but we will see what the Dr says.

My son knows that there is a baby in mummy's belly and he wanted to pet it last night before bed, he also wanted me to pet the baby in his belly, so I'm not really too sure how much he understands it lol. He does know that I can't carry him anymore because the baby might fall out!!!

I think that is all from me for the time being. I put my Christmas tree up at the weekend and my son was beside himself with excitement, it was so lovely to see.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm still so burp-y this morning! I feel like I might even have heartburn before even eating. Is this normal for almost second trimester? I think I prefered the nausea.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Gaiagirl fingers crossed your LO isn't too bad and you don't catch the cold, I've already had 2 illnesses this trimester and its such a crap combination! 

I know what people mean by it being awkward bringing it up and announcing it. I'm going to tell my best friend on Wednesday when I meet her for lunch, I'm just hoping she won't be annoyed I've waited this long as I told her straight away with my son and she told me straight away when pregnant with her daughter. 

Tbh I don't think my son is going to overly understand either until it actually happens. I feel strange that it's his last Christmas as an only child!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm thinking about taking the "let them find out approach" for my coworkers (manager already knows). It will be weird to tell them....


----------



## gaiagirl

Well it's 4 30am here and I've been awake with an on and off hysterical child since 130. I could cry I'm so frustrated and tired. He is never going to a public play place again, ever! I'm going to just secluded him in a bubble.


----------



## AngelofTroy

gaiagirl said:


> Well it's 4 30am here and I've been awake with an on and off hysterical child since 130. I could cry I'm so frustrated and tired. He is never going to a public play place again, ever! I'm going to just secluded him in a bubble.

I feel you, my son is also poorly. It sucks! Let's build a bubble!


----------



## SecondNote

I am so far behind on posts because I was on vacation over the Thanksgiving weekend. I still am catching up. Hope everyone is doing well!

Today is finally my scan day. I am so excited (and nervous)! I have to work a full 8 hours before my appointment though. It's going to go so slow. Ugh.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry your lo is ill gaia, I hope he gets well soon :hugs: DS had a bad cold last week and had to come in our bed and then developed an ear infection, it's definitely the time time of the year for bugs! 

Angel - I hope your ds gets well soon too.


I slept terribly last night, I woke up feeling sick and with stomach cramps, hopefully it doesn't happen again tonight!

SecondNote - Good luck for your scan today!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh gaia :hugs: being up all night is torture. Will you be able to get a nap in today? 

10 weeks today :dance: only two more weeks till our 12 week scan. Hopefully it will go fairly fast since its my 30th and Xander's 4th birthdays between now and then. I can't wait to start feeling movement and feel more confident that squidge is ok in there


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Joey my daughter does the same thing! Typically she will tell me there is a baby sister in mommy's tummy and baby brother in her tummy. She always says the ultrasound pictures are pictures of her baby brother but one day she was picking one picture to be the baby in her tummy and one to be the baby in daddy's tummy :haha: I can't wait til there is big movements she can feel, I think this will make it more real to her. We also got our tree up last night and let DD decorate it with some help from her younger cousins. I love the way it looks! 

As for me I'm STILL battling this stupid cold! I swear it is just getting worse with time. It's beyond frustrating. I wish it would just leave already because I had been feeling better before it.


----------



## vaniilla

MiraclesHappn - that's so funny that she was picking pictures to decide who's tummy baby is in :haha: sorry to hear your cold is still lingering, make sure you're drinking as much fluids as you can and resting up.

I can't wait to get the house decorated! we're picking the tree up this Saturday and putting the decorations up. :xmas16:


----------



## joo

We have a sick house at the moment too. I've had this cold for nearly 2 weeks now. DD was ill on Friday, vomiting (1st time in her life!) She Isn't herself bless her. Incidentally my milk went a few weeks ago, she is still dry nursing but this is the first time she has been properly sick so I'm feeling sad her immune system is taking the hit. 

I feel for all you ladies struggling with being poorly or with poorly little ones. Let's hope it's all out of the way in time for Christmas xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

gaiagirl said:


> Well it's 4 30am here and I've been awake with an on and off hysterical child since 130. I could cry I'm so frustrated and tired. He is never going to a public play place again, ever! I'm going to just secluded him in a bubble.

i'm so sorry :( that's terrible. My dd knows there are two play places actually she can't go to because they don't clean everything properly so she gets sick every. single. time. so she stopped asking to play there. i got so sick of her being sick and then me getting sick, we just avoid those places like the plague! 



SecondNote said:


> I am so far behind on posts because I was on vacation over the Thanksgiving weekend. I still am catching up. Hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Today is finally my scan day. I am so excited (and nervous)! I have to work a full 8 hours before my appointment though. It's going to go so slow. Ugh.

good luck with your scan hun!



vaniilla said:


> I'm sorry your lo is ill gaia, I hope he gets well soon :hugs: DS had a bad cold last week and had to come in our bed and then developed an ear infection, it's definitely the time time of the year for bugs!
> 
> Angel - I hope your ds gets well soon too.
> 
> 
> I slept terribly last night, I woke up feeling sick and with stomach cramps, hopefully it doesn't happen again tonight!
> 
> SecondNote - Good luck for your scan today!

i'm so sorry hun :(



MiraclesHappn said:


> Joey my daughter does the same thing! Typically she will tell me there is a baby sister in mommy's tummy and baby brother in her tummy. She always says the ultrasound pictures are pictures of her baby brother but one day she was picking one picture to be the baby in her tummy and one to be the baby in daddy's tummy :haha: I can't wait til there is big movements she can feel, I think this will make it more real to her. We also got our tree up last night and let DD decorate it with some help from her younger cousins. I love the way it looks!
> 
> As for me I'm STILL battling this stupid cold! I swear it is just getting worse with time. It's beyond frustrating. I wish it would just leave already because I had been feeling better before it.


i hope you feel better soon!!!



joo said:


> We have a sick house at the moment too. I've had this cold for nearly 2 weeks now. DD was ill on Friday, vomiting (1st time in her life!) She Isn't herself bless her. Incidentally my milk went a few weeks ago, she is still dry nursing but this is the first time she has been properly sick so I'm feeling sad her immune system is taking the hit.
> 
> I feel for all you ladies struggling with being poorly or with poorly little ones. Let's hope it's all out of the way in time for Christmas xx

oh yuck poor kid. dd has only ever vomited once in her life too. scary isn't it?! she woke up choking on vomit in the middle of the night. ugh. luckily she doesn't seem to be one for vomiting, more of a diarrhea kid. if she gets stomach viruses at all. i'm sure that'll change once she's in school yuck.




afm- 11 weeks now, constipation is as bad as ever :( i really hate it. spending the next two days cleaning like crazy- dd and i leave for vacation on wednesday to florida, so if i'm not around a lot that's where i am. Will try to keep up but will be hard from the cellphone. i'll be back dec 9th. 

my anxiety for flying is going nuts, which is NOT helping anything because between that and the constipation? omg.


----------



## GeralynB

We're going to Florida the end of February for 2 weeks. Have fun on your trip Mommyofone. What part of the US are you from?


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone - have you got something similar to fybogel (active ingredient ispaghula husk) in the US? it's natural fiber which really helps and is safe in pregnancy. 

We're flying to Barcelona for 3 nights on valentines day next year but it's only a 2 hour flight, is your flight long and is there anyone you can talk to for your flight anxiety? :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Gaia, sorry to hear your son is sick but cute & funny about naming baby & not being impressed as yet with a circle ;)

Angel, those are some creative names from Micah! 

Enjoy your trip Mummy!

Starlight, I think that gas from either end is a very normal feature of all trimesters of pregnancy.

Joey, I'm booking into the Royal too. I'm sorry to hear you didn't have a good experience last time; I couldn't fault the care I've had & actually it's my first choice (way back at the start of my pregnancy journey, I wanted to go to the midwife led unit at the Ulster, but that's not even an option anymore). The midwife who delivered our son couldn't have been more compassionate but I suppose it can be luck sometimes as to who you get, they're probably not all quite so lovely!


----------



## gaiagirl

DH got him settled and asleep and then DS and I slept until 9am. Poor DH had to get up at 7 and go to work. I work this afternoon but I'll manage. It's frustrating he seems to be a kid who just picks EVERYTHING up. 

Excited to hear about upcoming scans you ladies have. Our next one won't be until February probably? Maybe end of Jan...around 18-20 weeks.

Next midwife appt is one week today though! 

Vanilla we are putting our tree up this weekend too, really looking forward to it.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ooh I think we're putting our tree up on sunday. We've got the santa train on saturday and then dh is taking us out for a surprise. Sunday we're taking Xander to a Disney Princess christmas party but that's in the evening so we'll probably put up the tree sunday afternoon (I hope!) I love christmas so much


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Been reading. But not posting, feeling a bit nervous maybe a bit detached? Not sure what the word is. My mc happened around 10/11 weeks so I'm a bit on edge atm and as I haven't had a scan I have no reasurrance that everything is okay in there. Finally see the midwife on Friday. Then who knows how long for a scan eh. Trying to keep my mind on other things =) like Christmas!! Wahayy. My tree is going up Saturday night in time for nikolaus arriving on Sunday


----------



## joo

Oh rhi :hugs: I have been feeling a bit like that over the last few days too. After feeling so positive for a bit I'm now imagining turning up to my scan (whenever that will be) and them telling me there's no hb. I keep thinking I should try my Doppler out as I found DD at almost 11 weeks, but can't bring myself to dig it out, I guess in case I can't find a hb then worry myself sick over it! Do you think your midwife will try and find the hb on Friday? I think I might ask mine on Thursday (if I'm feeling brave), but they never checked hb with DD.

Putting decorations up at the weekend, we have just finished painting and wallpaper so excited for Christmas in our new living room.

Starlight, I'm burping loads too :sick: with DD I bumped loads in 2nd tri and it turned into awful heartburn towards 3rd tri until birth. It's all started earlier this time. I find the burping eases off a bit after I have drank milk (if you can stomach it).

Mommy of one, my DD usually gets diarrhoea instead of vomiting too. Although at the moment she is refusing to poop and managed to hold it in the whole time she has been ill. I have been extremely lucky she is rarely I'll though xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

How far are people going to be travelling to their hospital? 

I really don't want to go the hospital we used last time which is our closest one and around a 20 minute drive. The 2 other nearest hospitals are 40 minute drives though.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ours is probably a 5 minute drive. The next closest is 40 mins away but it's through manchester city centre so depending on the time of day could be hours. 

:hugs: Rhi. I'm struggling with imagining an actual baby in there too. Hopefully your scan won't be too far away.


----------



## SecondNote

My announcement
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Squig34

Hope your scan goes well SecondNote; cute announcement :)

Our hospital is 10 minutes away although more in rush hour.

I've just had some bleeding. It came out of nowhere; I haven't even had any spotting this pregnancy. I'm not sure yet that it's cause for panic; it's kinda watery pinky blood & I've no pain so not really the scenario in which they tell you to go to hospital & I don't fancy sitting in A & E for four hours cos they don't consider me a priority. Just keeping an eye on it for now. It could be the blood thinners I'm on I suppose.


----------



## Dory85

Waiting for news SecondNote 

Our hospital is 15-20 minutes without traffic. Ideally I would prefer to go to the MLU but that's in Newcastle City Centre so rush hour would be ridiculous and even with my son I wouldn't have got there in time.


----------



## mommyxofxone

GeralynB said:


> We're going to Florida the end of February for 2 weeks. Have fun on your trip Mommyofone. What part of the US are you from?

Pa :) and wow that's a long time in Florida! (I actually hate Florida ha)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aww lovely announcement SecondNote! 

I do worry about not getting there in time, with DS they kept telling me not to come on the phone and by the time we got to the hospital I was over 7cm which was torture for someone like me who does not cope with pain well at all. Plus he then needed intervention to get out asap so was born 40 mins after we'd got there. 

But I really really do not want to go back to that hospital! I'll have to discuss it further with my midwife, she didn't seem to think going to one of the further hospitals was a bad idea when I mentioned it last time but we didn't discuss it in depth.


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> mommyxofxone - have you got something similar to fybogel (active ingredient ispaghula husk) in the US? it's natural fiber which really helps and is safe in pregnancy.
> 
> We're flying to Barcelona for 3 nights on valentines day next year but it's only a 2 hour flight, is your flight long and is there anyone you can talk to for your flight anxiety? :hugs:

Yes actually I'm taking metamucil which is helping but still having a hard time. I have ibs normally due to vit d deficiency and apparently it makes it that much worse for us in pregnancy to be constipated. Plus I am super anxious/nervous around the holidays which doesn't help!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh and our hosp is 20 minutes or so away. Sorry I'm on my phone hard to reply just right! 

I'm exhausted just finished cleaning the house


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Aww lovely announcement SecondNote!
> 
> I do worry about not getting there in time, with DS they kept telling me not to come on the phone and by the time we got to the hospital I was over 7cm which was torture for someone like me who does not cope with pain well at all. Plus he then needed intervention to get out asap so was born 40 mins after we'd got there.
> 
> But I really really do not want to go back to that hospital! I'll have to discuss it further with my midwife, she didn't seem to think going to one of the further hospitals was a bad idea when I mentioned it last time but we didn't discuss it in depth.

Was everything ok in the end?
The midwife on the phone didn't believe that I was in labour last time and told me to have a warm bath but I refused and told her I was going in to be checked - I was 10cm and delivered 3 minutes after arriving on labour ward. He was delivered by the assessment midwife with the emergency buzzer going!
Sometimes I think it can be difficult for them to assess labour over the phone but that is what they're expected to do.


----------



## SecondNote

Thanks ladies! I will update when I get a chance tonight. I still have 1 hour and 40 minutes to wait before my appointment. Ahh


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sometimes there's nothing you can do to get there on time. My eldest sister had a baby in July. She lives one street away from me so still 5 mins from hospital and she was pushing in the car park. She did make it (she was raced though A&E on a trolley lol) but by maybe two or three minutes :haha: 

My middle sister lives 5 mins away too and she had an accidental home birth on her bathroom floor. Twice! 

Oh squig :hugs: what an awful worry you just don't need. Will you be a to get in for a scan tomorrow?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My closest hospital is about 15/20 mins Drive away. I'm sure I can make it in time although my labours keep getting shorter! 4 and a half dropped to an hour and a half with my youngest that's still plenty though compared to some of the stories above ! Yikes. I might make sure my bathroom floor is squeaky clean haha. I would prefer to use a birthing Centre but I think the nearest is peterborough and that's 40 mins when it's not busy. So probably not a great idea.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Pixie, I'll phone the EPU in the morning if needs be, I bet they'd fit me in. But I'm resting in bed now & the bleeding has stopped, so unless there's more or it gets heavier etc, I probably won't bother & will just wait til Friday's scan (how nonchalant I sound now...). I actually had a heavier bleed at almost this exact gestation with my son, & he was fine so am trying not to think the worst.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Been reading. But not posting, feeling a bit nervous maybe a bit detached? Not sure what the word is. My mc happened around 10/11 weeks so I'm a bit on edge atm and as I haven't had a scan I have no reasurrance that everything is okay in there. Finally see the midwife on Friday. Then who knows how long for a scan eh. Trying to keep my mind on other things =) like Christmas!! Wahayy. My tree is going up Saturday night in time for nikolaus arriving on Sunday

I don't blame you for feeling that way, first tri is worrying enough without the stress of previous losses, you're doing the right thing though by remaining positive and focusing on christmas, this phase will be over sooner than it feels :hugs:



tinkerbelle93 said:


> How far are people going to be travelling to their hospital?
> I really don't want to go the hospital we used last time which is our closest one and around a 20 minute drive. The 2 other nearest hospitals are 40 minute drives though.

it's less than 2 miles away but we have a one way driving system so it might take up to 20 minutes in traffic!

the hospital with LO was a similar distance but DH was working 2 hours away and had to get home by train, I ended up spending half of my labour home alone in a freezing bath worrying I was going to drown as it was too painful to get out or make it hotter, I feel ill when I remember it all. 



SecondNote said:


> My announcement

It's lovely :)


mommyxofxone said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> mommyxofxone - have you got something similar to fybogel (active ingredient ispaghula husk) in the US? it's natural fiber which really helps and is safe in pregnancy.
> 
> We're flying to Barcelona for 3 nights on valentines day next year but it's only a 2 hour flight, is your flight long and is there anyone you can talk to for your flight anxiety? :hugs:
> 
> Yes actually I'm taking metamucil which is helping but still having a hard time. I have ibs normally due to vit d deficiency and apparently it makes it that much worse for us in pregnancy to be constipated. Plus I am super anxious/nervous around the holidays which doesn't help!Click to expand...

:nope: I'm sorry that it's not helping much, is there anything else you can take? are you taking lots of vitamin D? :hugs:



Squig34 said:


> Thanks Pixie, I'll phone the EPU in the morning if needs be, I bet they'd fit me in. But I'm resting in bed now & the bleeding has stopped, so unless there's more or it gets heavier etc, I probably won't bother & will just wait til Friday's scan (how nonchalant I sound now...). I actually had a heavier bleed at almost this exact gestation with my son, & he was fine so am trying not to think the worst.

I think you're doing the right thing, hopefully there won't be anymore bleeding in the morning so you don't have to think about it tomorrow. 


Naps are making me feel terrible during the day, anyone else have nausea and horrible heartburn after a nap? :sick:


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Aww lovely announcement SecondNote!
> 
> I do worry about not getting there in time, with DS they kept telling me not to come on the phone and by the time we got to the hospital I was over 7cm which was torture for someone like me who does not cope with pain well at all. Plus he then needed intervention to get out asap so was born 40 mins after we'd got there.
> 
> But I really really do not want to go back to that hospital! I'll have to discuss it further with my midwife, she didn't seem to think going to one of the further hospitals was a bad idea when I mentioned it last time but we didn't discuss it in depth.
> 
> Was everything ok in the end?
> The midwife on the phone didn't believe that I was in labour last time and told me to have a warm bath but I refused and told her I was going in to be checked - I was 10cm and delivered 3 minutes after arriving on labour ward. He was delivered by the assessment midwife with the emergency buzzer going!
> Sometimes I think it can be difficult for them to assess labour over the phone but that is what they're expected to do.Click to expand...

That's really annoying when they do that! I've heard so many times of them not believing women and telling them to stay home because nothing will happen for ages :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Naps don't make my nausea worse Vaniilla, it's just always bad in the evenings though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory- yes everything was fine in the end, he just had foetal distress during the labour and needed to be out urgently but once born we had no issues. I was actually having contractions for a good two days at home but it took my waters breaking before they said I could come in. 

Rhi- Peterborough is where I had my LO but there's no birthing centre here to my knowledge?


----------



## GeralynB

SecondNote said:


> My announcement

So cute!



mommyxofxone said:


> GeralynB said:
> 
> 
> We're going to Florida the end of February for 2 weeks. Have fun on your trip Mommyofone. What part of the US are you from?
> 
> Pa :) and wow that's a long time in Florida! (I actually hate Florida ha)Click to expand...

We're neighbors...I'm in NY. We rented a condo right on the beach. I'll be so ready to be out of the cold by February.

Our hospital is 40 minutes away


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Dory- yes everything was fine in the end, he just had foetal distress during the labour and needed to be out urgently but once born we had no issues. I was actually having contractions for a good two days at home but it took my waters breaking before they said I could come in.
> 
> Rhi- Peterborough is where I had my LO but there's no birthing centre here to my knowledge?

I Think i used the wrong name for it, it's just the midwife led unit and i believe its actually attached to the main hospital :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

I am on loooads of d. Thing is there is no pain so its not the ibs thank goodness but it just makes me nauseous when it backs up like that :( I'm managing. Hope it eases up some

Geralyn ah OK I have family in NY and in nj actually and also in fl were everywhere haha


----------



## Starlight32

Wow so many posts today, I can't really keep up!

Glad to hear burping is a normal thing, although I'm sorry to hear other ladies have to experience it. It's been very uncomfortable and it's making it hard to eat. My stomach always seems full. Does it ever subside during the pregnancy, or am I in it for the long hall? 

My hospital is about 20 minutes away. It could be more like 30 in traffic through. 

I've been drinking prune juice to deal with constipation. It makes me very gassy in the lower end though... not a great idea to drink a ton right before having to leave the house for an extended period of time!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Naps make my nausea terrible. 

Be careful with prune juice you really only need a tiny amount of it!


----------



## Starlight32

Yeah I learned the tiny amount thing the hard way. I was farting so much (luckily I was home!). Going forward, I will just do a tiny bit per day to keep things moving along... hopefully that helps the constipation!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Prune juice doesn't really do anything for me sadly. Tried that first. Lol starlight no wonder you are burping so much !


----------



## SecondNote

My appointment went well. Heartbeat was 163. Official due date is still June 19th. I can finally relax a little after having my first scan. :)
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gaiagirl

Great news second note!


----------



## Squig34

Great news SecondNote & lovely pic!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

SecondNote that's excellent news :dance: 

I dreamt last night that I'd had my 12 week appointment but I couldn't remember if I'd had my scan or not and I couldn't read my notes. My family started posting on fb and telling everyone but I wasn't ready :dohh: I have a pregnancy dream every night but it's usually about bleeding again. 

Hope everything is brighter for you this morning squig :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful scan Secondnote. Xx
Squig, sorry to hear about the bleed. I hope it's all stopped now. Xx

I am planning another home birth, so hopefully no trip to the hospital in labour! Are any other ladies planning one? Xx


----------



## Dory85

SecondNote - pleased for you  and it showed the same as your lmp!

I considered a home birth but Aaron was quite blue when he was born and I decided I would much rather have a natural hospital birth again and then I will never question whether things would have happened differently if I'd been in hospital.


----------



## Starlight32

The prune juice hasn't worked yesterday or today yet.... Feeling really stopped up right now!!

Happy to see everyone's scans! Has the doctor used the Doppler on anyone yet at their appointments?


----------



## vaniilla

That's great news secondnote! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Teeny Weeny said:


> Beautiful scan Secondnote. Xx
> Squig, sorry to hear about the bleed. I hope it's all stopped now. Xx
> 
> I am planning another home birth, so hopefully no trip to the hospital in labour! Are any other ladies planning one? Xx

I hadn't even thought of it really but midwife suggested seen as I had no complications last time and haven't as of yet and OH instantly said he thinks it's a good idea and then I thought it is as well so we are hoping to go ahead with home birth.. a little scared if I'm honest but it will be nice for our last baby I think and different :)


----------



## Dory85

Forgot to ask if anyone is anaemic? My Hb was 109 and the cut off is 110 at this stage so I'm borderline but there was no mention of correcting it? It would explain why I feel so knackered all the time.
I guess I'll have to wait til my next antenatal appointment on Christmas Eve to ask about it?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I haven't had my blood results yet but I'll definitely be paying close attention. Mine went down to 6.9 when I had Xander and I had to have blood transfusions. The blood they gave me caused me to develop antibodies and now I'm waiting to see someone about whether or not I'll be able to have blood this time if needed. I'll be doing 3 very thing I can to get my numbers up there before the birth!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dory85 said:


> Forgot to ask if anyone is anaemic? My Hb was 109 and the cut off is 110 at this stage so I'm borderline but there was no mention of correcting it? It would explain why I feel so knackered all the time.
> I guess I'll have to wait til my next antenatal appointment on Christmas Eve to ask about it?

I was with my son .. from beginning I had to go on prescribed iron tablets til after birth.. but this time I still don't know if I am I told midwife I tend to be anemic and it explains me being tired all the time but I guess it's waiting with me.. I don't know if it's only slightly they don't do anything mine was pretty low as far as I remember


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Squig how are you doing now? I'm glad you're not letting yourself stress over it as that would just make things way worse. I hope things are well for you! 

I love the latest announcement picture and scan picture, both are wonderful! 

My hospital is not far away at all, maybe 10 minutes without the possibility of high traffic to ever slow me down. However with DD I was told I could not labor at home due to being GBS+ and needing two rounds of antibiotics before delivery. 

I have found naps usually make me feel crummy here lately, mostly because this cold gets way worse anytime I'm asleep so recovery afterwards is a little rough. 

I had forgotten until last night I have test results that should come in this week from my last apt and now I'm super nervous. If everything is fine they just don't call you but I just know I won't be that lucky. I'll get a call about something I'm sure. I hate the waiting :(


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny Weeny said:


> Beautiful scan Secondnote. Xx
> Squig, sorry to hear about the bleed. I hope it's all stopped now. Xx
> 
> I am planning another home birth, so hopefully no trip to the hospital in labour! Are any other ladies planning one? Xx

No chance of a home birth, DS had the cord stuck around his neck and then his head got stuck, in the end he was delivered by an ob, I know it might not happen again but I still want to be near doctors should I need help again. 



MiraclesHappn said:


> Squig how are you doing now? I'm glad you're not letting yourself stress over it as that would just make things way worse. I hope things are well for you!
> 
> I love the latest announcement picture and scan picture, both are wonderful!
> 
> My hospital is not far away at all, maybe 10 minutes without the possibility of high traffic to ever slow me down. However with DD I was told I could not labor at home due to being GBS+ and needing two rounds of antibiotics before delivery.
> 
> I have found naps usually make me feel crummy here lately, mostly because this cold gets way worse anytime I'm asleep so recovery afterwards is a little rough.
> 
> I had forgotten until last night I have test results that should come in this week from my last apt and now I'm super nervous. If everything is fine they just don't call you but I just know I won't be that lucky. I'll get a call about something I'm sure. I hate the waiting :(

I hope your results come back good :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory85 said:


> Forgot to ask if anyone is anaemic? My Hb was 109 and the cut off is 110 at this stage so I'm borderline but there was no mention of correcting it? It would explain why I feel so knackered all the time.
> I guess I'll have to wait til my next antenatal appointment on Christmas Eve to ask about it?

I was with dd. I had to take an iron supplement too. They made me get the slow release one or something so it wouldn't bother my stomach? 

also this time around i'm on high amounts of d which i researched that can help with the anemic part and i am not anemic at all.

i am normally vit d deficient so i am on a ton because they say normal moms have trouble keeping up the d levels needed during pregnancy. i know i'm definitely not as tired this time around- i think i was deficient in my first pregnancy but no one checked.




second what a lovely scan
!!!! 


i can't wait til my next one in jan!

next appt is dec 11th hoping they'll use the doppler. i'll be 12+6


----------



## GeralynB

My next appointment is Dec 18 and then my sister will do a sono Dec 23 so we can find out the gender and announce it on Christmas to the family


----------



## mommyxofxone

So exciting geralyn!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My midwife suggested a home birth to me as my delivery was straightforward, but I just feel more comfortable knowing that professionals/equipment are nearby if need be.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I loved my home birth but I know it's not for everyone. Midwives do try and promote it more now don't they. I like that you get one to one attention. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Geralyn, I can't believe you will know gender before Christmas. You lucky lady. Xx


----------



## joo

The midwife who came to see us at home a few days after the birth said I'd be better off planning a home birth in subsequent pregnancies because my first labour was so fast, she said I probably won't make it to hospital in time. The thing is, I'm a petite 5ft and my baby was 8lb 4oz. I needed an episiotomy and forceps to help deliver her, and as soon as she was out the midwife and doctor said there was no way I could have done that myself. I also suffered a 3rd degree tear and had to go straight to theatre after delivery. After that I don't know how they can say I'd be better off with a home birth. I wanted one the first time but no chance next time!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No chance of a home birth here either. Xander was born via emcs. 

I'll try for a vbac this time but I'm also 5ft tall and Xander was 9lb 15 oz so I very much doubt I'll be giving birth this time :dohh:


----------



## joo

We just make big babies pixie! :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I love the idea of a home birth so much, but with my son being an emergency delivery I don't think it would be the best idea. I'm also not great with the pain and would like an epidural this time.


----------



## AngelofTroy

13 weeks today :happydance: (ticker is one day out) does that mean I can move over to second tri?

Edit: changed my ticker, I wanted to see my peachy peach!


----------



## Squig34

Wow some big babies there indeed :)

Angel, I think 13 weeks counts as second tri :)

Hope your results are better than you're expecting, Miracle!

Thanks for asking about me - I did have a bit more bleeding through the night but it got no heavier & it's tapered off to brown now & mostly just when I wipe. EPU said no need to come in & I have a scan on Friday. Hopefully it's just one of those weird things with no consequences. Just odd that I had no warning (ie spotting) but I can't remember if I said I did a lot of walking yesterday morning, which may have caused it. I took the day off work & have been in bed pretty much all day resting, & I cancelled my clients tonight. My nausea is coming on now which is typical for evening (if I haven't had it all day already!) so that's reassuring.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I wouldn't mind a home birth. I seem to have "easy" births. Two babies no pain relief and no stiches. 

I'm also only a shorty at 5ft and my youngest was 9lb
What puts me off is the what ifs. After my waters broke we discovered their was meconium(sp?) And his heart rate started to plummet. They pressed a button and a whole team of people arrived at the end of the room in moments. Fortunately he was fine and the Dr looked him over and they all left. But what do u do if you are 20 minutes drive away. =/


----------



## vaniilla

joo - I had an episiotomy and forceps too - lo was only 6lb 6oz but I'm a tiny 5ft too.

Squig34 - I'm glad it's turned brown and going now, I don't think it's anything to worry about either. 

Angel - I would say go for it! save me a seat over in second tri :haha:

I told my MW that labour with lo was 5 hours, should I go to the hospital earlier and she said no, I may well have a long labour this time :wacko: thanks!


----------



## Boo44

Think second tri starts at the end of 13 weeks (so basically 14 weeks) but I wouldn't blame you for wanting to get out of first tri early! Can't bloody wait!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm curious as to how big this LO will be. DS was 9 days overdue but still a diddy 6lb 3 oz. However it's very common in my family to have a tiny baby first then all subsequent babies to be a lot bigger. Both my grandmas had 6lbers first then every baby after that was 9lb+


----------



## GeralynB

Teeny Weeny said:


> Geralyn, I can't believe you will know gender before Christmas. You lucky lady. Xx

It pays to have a sister who is a sono tech!

My son was 11 days early and was 8lbs 6 oz. If he came on time I'm sure he would have been 9 lbs or more


----------



## Boo44

I only make little 7lb babies and both boys so it's something like only the 25th percentile. I'm happy with that! :haha:

Squig - keeping everything crossed for you and glad it's gone to a brown loss only. Last night I read some of your journals and enjoyed them a lot. I'm praying for an excellent outcome for you! I've been to conferences where Professor Quenby has spoken and I find her very inspiring x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A quick question.... I seem to have no symptoms today. Is this normal? Help! Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

My son was 8lb 6.5oz he was 6 days over due .. I'm hoping this one is no bigger tbh 
I'm thinking as well I had to have stitches last time does that effect a home birth as I imagine it will happen again


----------



## Boo44

I felt loads better at the end of last week, then I did three 12hr night shifts over the past weekend. I coped well from an exhaustion point of view which I thought would be the problem, but it's completely messed up my ms again. I've been so nauseous today just like the days of week 7, thought I'd left those behind for good :(

Right now I have a gross mix of heartburn and nausea. Please can this just stop soon???


----------



## Dory85

My first was a long labour with plenty if time for stretching. She was 8lb 11oz. Ended up with meconium, episiotomy, Ventouse and fetal distress.
My second was super quick (his face ended up bruised as a result), 7lbs and barely a graze.
They were literally complete opposites so try not to worry!


----------



## mommyxofxone

My first was a natural baby (just meaning no epi or pain meds) and 8lbs 2oz. Wondering what this one will be like. 


Has anyone flown during pregnancy? I fly in the am and its adding to my stress. Just nervous.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Boo :) I take it you are a medical professional given the long shifts? I'm under treatment now from Dr Alex Heazell in St Mary's in Manchester, but I believe that Prof Quenby's treatment is part of my solution as only after that did I get farther than 8 weeks. I don't know how you are holding up still going to work with that sickness. Is it possible for you to take a few days off?

Teeny, I think given how far along you are, it's normal for your symptoms to ease significantly. The past two days I've had almost no nausea during the day, although it comes roaring back in the evenings. While that's reassuring today, I'm looking forward to it packing its bags for good!

Edit: Mummy I flew to Tenerife (4 hours each way) around 8 weeks last year. It didn't cause any issues with my pregnancy, my son was fine for weeks afterwards until the blood clotting disorder developed.


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny Weeny said:


> A quick question.... I seem to have no symptoms today. Is this normal? Help! Xx

Yes, most definitely you're in the part of pregnancy that is supposed to be energy levels returning and nausea disappearing, try to see it as a good thing.



Boo44 said:


> I felt loads better at the end of last week, then I did three 12hr night shifts over the past weekend. I coped well from an exhaustion point of view which I thought would be the problem, but it's completely messed up my ms again. I've been so nauseous today just like the days of week 7, thought I'd left those behind for good :(
> 
> Right now I have a gross mix of heartburn and nausea. Please can this just stop soon???

nausea & heartburn sums up me atm too, I hope yours goes away again and stays away.



mommyxofxone said:


> My first was a natural baby (just meaning no epi or pain meds) and 8lbs 2oz. Wondering what this one will be like.
> 
> 
> Has anyone flown during pregnancy? I fly in the am and its adding to my stress. Just nervous.

I flew at just over 12 weeks with DS on a 3 hour and a bit flight to go to a family birthday party, I felt a bit travel sick on the way up and down but other than that felt fine.


----------



## GeralynB

I flew twice during my last pregnancy and will be flying again during this one when I'm around 23 weeks


----------



## Boo44

Yes I am squig. Thankfully I'm part time since I had children so it's actually quite manageable, our long on-calls don't come round all that often. Although I was sooo nervous at the weekend :| I didn't expect the shift pattern to bring my nausea back but I think it was my body clock all messed up and back to front that did it...


----------



## joo

Becyboo__x said:


> My son was 8lb 6.5oz he was 6 days over due .. I'm hoping this one is no bigger tbh
> I'm thinking as well I had to have stitches last time does that effect a home birth as I imagine it will happen again

My friend had a home birth and needed stitches, she just had to go in to hospital later on. I'm not sure if it's the same protocol in other areas though x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok whew I know they say it's fine but like hearing real experiences vs what the drs say


----------



## gaiagirl

I had a home birth with DS and it was great, planning same again if everything looks good. My midwife gave me two stitches, not sure how different it is there but midwives in Canada are fully trained in resuscitation and post natal care. For homebirths two MW must be present for delivery, one to attend baby and one for mother. I feel very comfortable with it as studies have shown it to be as safe or SAFER for women in Canada in low risk pregnancies. 

Starlight I have a doppler and heard baby on the weekend at 10 weeks exactly. With DS the midwife found him at 9+3.


----------



## Starlight32

What's a home birth like? I don't know if it's common here. It would be less stressful though! I'm not a fan of hospitals. 

The indigestion was rough today but I feel better after drinking some milk! Thanks for the tip and sorry I can't remember who said it earlier!


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig34 said:


> Gaia, sorry to hear your son is sick but cute & funny about naming baby & not being impressed as yet with a circle ;)
> 
> Angel, those are some creative names from Micah!
> 
> Enjoy your trip Mummy!
> 
> Starlight, I think that gas from either end is a very normal feature of all trimesters of pregnancy.
> 
> Joey, I'm booking into the Royal too. I'm sorry to hear you didn't have a good experience last time; I couldn't fault the care I've had & actually it's my first choice (way back at the start of my pregnancy journey, I wanted to go to the midwife led unit at the Ulster, but that's not even an option anymore). The midwife who delivered our son couldn't have been more compassionate but I suppose it can be luck sometimes as to who you get, they're probably not all quite so lovely!

I suppose I just had a really bad time and it was going to happen anywhere. The care I had right up to my son being delivered was second to none, it was the stay for 8 days afterwards that was a nightmare. Those wards are not made for a longer stay and they don't have enough staff to cover them, again not their fault though.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tired!! OH snoring again woke at 2am with no stopping him so result was coming downstairs and sleeping on sofa :nope: I had to be up at 7 for DS for school he's still in bed! Sometimes all I ask is for him to do one day I won't even get my birthday morning either I can guarantee tomorrow!

Oh well I'll suck it up! .. 
7 more days including today til my scan! Seems ages away though :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Happy birthday for tomorrow becyboo, I hope you get your lie in!


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Happy birthday for tomorrow becyboo, I hope you get your lie in!

Thank you, Oh I wish I'll be up at 7 for DS which tbh I'm used to I've always done it but think being pregnant its really taking its toll on me :haha: usually go back to bed if possible for few hours but it's hard waking to go back again


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy Birthday for tomorrow Beccyboo. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Happy birthday tomorrow beccyboo <3


----------



## vaniilla

joeybrooks - yes x 1000, wards are definitely not made for staying in, I don't know how you managed 8 days, I only stayed 3 nights but it was hell on earth, there were babies screaming left right and center non stop.

You weren't allowed to feed in bed 'because it might disturb the other mums', what?!?! unlike the screaming all night? you had to go all the way down the corridor to a brightly lit room everytime lo wanted a feed. :wacko:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Jesus vanilla that's mental! 

I was in 3 nights too but it wasn't so bad. The only thing they bugged about was not closing the curtain unless you were feeding. 

They taught me how to feed in bed lying down so I wouldn't have to get up so much in the night (didn't work out as my boobs are too small :dohh: ) and even showed me how to cosleep with him and put him in bed with me after a particularly restless night. 

Of course they also lost my notes, have no record of the blood loss which caused me to need transfusions and told me if I tried to breastfeed such a big baby he'd starve . . . So not all great lol


----------



## vaniilla

I saw the lactation person for about 5 minutes right after giving birth and she didn't reappear after that!

They sent us home without doing having done the full newborn checks, we had to return on Monday thankfully and the doctor was like this form is pretty much all empty :dohh: 

did they find your notes in the end?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

They did, but they still don't know where all my blood went. 

I found the midwives In maternity triage were nasty rats, but after that everyone was lovely. 

I keep seeing people post on fb about mulled wine. I want to punch them in their stupid festive faces! I wonder if I could find non alcoholic mulled wine? 

Of out for a meal tonight to celebrate my friend coming to the end of her breast cancer treatment. Going to an Indian restaurant - I hope the smell doesn't do me in! Taking my little tornado too so fingers crossed it doesn't descend into chaos!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> They did, but they still don't know where all my blood went.
> 
> I found the midwives In maternity triage were nasty rats, but after that everyone was lovely.
> 
> I keep seeing people post on fb about mulled wine. I want to punch them in their stupid festive faces! I wonder if I could find non alcoholic mulled wine?
> 
> Of out for a meal tonight to celebrate my friend coming to the end of her breast cancer treatment. Going to an Indian restaurant - I hope the smell doesn't do me in! Taking my little tornado too so fingers crossed it doesn't descend into chaos!

Marks and Spencers do non alcoholic mulled wine :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aahhh christmas win!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ewww mulled wine is gross haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm not a mulled wine fan either. Will miss having a little bit of alcohol but it's mainly about the food for me! 

12 weeks in 2 days. There's still absolutely no different at all figure wise when I'm not bloated. I'm still in my usual skinny jeans and tops and look exactly the same. I hope I don't take ages to show again. 

Told my best friend at lunch today she's really excited. Although we have a night out on Saturday night with some other girls and I'm just not looking forward to it. I'm not a massive fan of packed bars and clubs but it's even worse when you're completely sober.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm sadder about the lack of decent cheeseboard than the lack of mulled wine tbh!


----------



## joo

I am gutted I'll be missing out on the seafood, pate and blue cheese this Christmas and new year :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

joo said:


> I am gutted I'll be missing out on the seafood, pate and blue cheese this Christmas and new year :(

Stilton and smoked salmon are both on the OK list according to NHS website now :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm a boring vegetarian who also doesn't drink alcohol or eat cheese. so I don't think I'm missing out on anything anyways haha.


----------



## joo

Running off to check the NHS website...


----------



## AngelofTroy

www.nhs.uk/conditions/pregnancy-and-baby/pages/foods-to-avoid-pregnant.aspx


----------



## joo

Oh it's the Danish blue i want :( will have to make do with stilton!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha rhi I'd be a size 8 if I didn't eat cheese! 

Can't you have camembert and brie too ask long as they're cooked? 

I thought sea food was ok too? 

Pate is rank! surprisingly my 3 yo loves it :dohh: 

I don't drink much or often at all really but I do love a glass of wine when I'm doing christmas dinner. Will probably get some non alcoholic wine too


----------



## GeralynB

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm a boring vegetarian who also doesn't drink alcohol or eat cheese. so I don't think I'm missing out on anything anyways haha.

I'm a vegetarian too but I love cheese and wine


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh I love cheese. I just can't eat it. If you follow my meaning hahah. It doesn't agree with me:haha:


----------



## joo

Lil_Pixie said:


> Can't you have camembert and brie too ask long as they're cooked?
> 
> I thought sea food was ok too?

Yes you can have them if cooked, but I'm all about the soft blues! I thought we couldn't have shellfish but just seen it is fine as long as cooked :happydance: 

I usually look forward to the pringles and nibbles but i've been living on that for a couple of weeks now so the novelty has worn off.


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm terrible, I have everything but alcohol while pregnant. And I will have sips of wine in later pregnancy too...

I've looked at the science and assessed risks for myself and I feel they are overblown and often non existent. I think I've had raw sushi like 4-5x already this pregnancy!


----------



## vaniilla

Belvoir do a mulled wine punch too, I've always loved the smell but not the taste of mulled wine :haha:

you're welcome to our pate and blue cheese, DH and my sister are the only ones in the family that eat them! 

I can't believe I won't be having brie and chutney on crackers or good red wine :cry:

The nhs page says no white rind cheese unless they're cooked, baked Camembert and regular goats cheese it is then! :haha:


----------



## Squig34

I love the smell of mulled wine too but not the taste. The M&s mulled punch is pretty good :)

Agh all those horrible cheeses ;) I am not a fan of cheese. Or pate, or most seafood. So in that respect pregnancy doesn't cause me any upset! I'd love a McDonald's vanilla milkshake though! I might risk it anyway at some stage... or a mcflurry. Yum :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Is your cheese not pasteurized in UK? Our brie is I'm pretty sure. Vaniila you can always bake it! Brie baked with cranberries and brown sugar on top is amazing.


----------



## gaiagirl

Squig you should! I have never even heard of anyone getting listeria from soft serve...if you're worried you could find out when they clean the machine and go right after?


----------



## GeralynB

gaiagirl said:


> I'm terrible, I have everything but alcohol while pregnant. And I will have sips of wine in later pregnancy too...
> 
> I've looked at the science and assessed risks for myself and I feel they are overblown and often non existent. I think I've had raw sushi like 4-5x already this pregnancy!

Agreed...I think everything is fine in moderation. Last pregnancy I tried having a glass of wine at a wedding when I was around 28 weeks and my body just didn't want it.


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Is your cheese not pasteurized in UK? Our brie is I'm pretty sure. Vaniila you can always bake it! Brie baked with cranberries and brown sugar on top is amazing.

I have no idea, weirdly I've never tried it baked but I will follow your suggestion :flower:

squig I would too - it's only unpasteurized egg ice cream you should avoid and theirs contains no egg so you should be fine.


----------



## GeralynB

gaiagirl said:


> Squig you should! I have never even heard of anyone getting listeria from soft serve...if you're worried you could find out when they clean the machine and go right after?

I had soft serve frozen yogurt almost the whole time during my last pregnancy


----------



## Boo44

I could take or leave cheese so that I'm not bothered about. It's seafood I am a MASSIVE fan of, and miss terribly! I'm still not actually sure which seafood is ok however so I can prob eat some of it

I think a glass of alcohol here or there is absolutely fine personally. Actually I barely drink alcohol even when pregnant, but il be having a glass of prosecco on Christmas morning as usual. I mean they keep changing the guideline re alcohol so there's obviously not much in it for the odd bit of alcohol. 

Clearly I would never say drinking excessively is ok in pregnancy due to feral alcohol syndrome x


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, of course frequent drinking is not ok! I also don't touch a drop in first trimester. Second I may have a few sips, Third I may have a small 1/4 glass on raRe occasion.


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 - You're able to have almost all fish/seafood as long as it's cooked , the amount will depend on the amount of mercury it contains - you're supposed to avoid eating big predator fish like shark and Marlin because they eat lots of other fish and so accumulate more mercury in their system then other fish and too much mercury is a no no.


I don't think I could drink if I wanted to - the smell with this and the last pregnancy makes me feel ill, I can't stand it on DH's breath either :sick:


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes, agree on mercury. I limit my tuna sushi reluctantly ;)

Alcohol doesn't appeal at ALL to me either at this point so that is easy to miss...for now ;)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mcflurrys and mcmilkshakes are fine aren't they?? 

I had 2 glasses of wine before I found out I was pregnant, but will probably just not bother touching it at all for the rest of the pregnancy, I'm not a big drinker anyway :)


----------



## Boo44

Oh no girls, I've just had some brown discharge :cry: it's my scan tomorrow. I keep thinking about my friend who last month went for her 12 week scan and baby had died at 11 weeks. I know it's not nice to talk about in here, but I'm totally on the ceiling :(


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 said:


> Oh no girls, I've just had some brown discharge :cry: it's my scan tomorrow. I keep thinking about my friend who last month went for her 12 week scan and baby had died at 11 weeks. I know it's not nice to talk about in here, but I'm totally on the ceiling :(

Brown spotting shouldn't be a cause for concern but I understand it's stressful nonetheless, I hope it all goes well tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: It's highly unlikely brown spotting would be a sign of anything bad. Have you had an early scan? Obviously it's devastating but what happened to your friend is very uncommon, usually the baby would have been lost a lot earlier xx


----------



## GeralynB

Boo44 said:


> Oh no girls, I've just had some brown discharge :cry: it's my scan tomorrow. I keep thinking about my friend who last month went for her 12 week scan and baby had died at 11 weeks. I know it's not nice to talk about in here, but I'm totally on the ceiling :(

Hope all goes well at your scan tomorrow


----------



## gaiagirl

Thinking of you Boo, try not to worry though that sounds very benign. Loss at 11 weeks is very unlikely so just stay calm and you will feel much better tomorrow!


----------



## Boo44

Thanks ladies. I've seen baby at 7+ and 9+ weeks. There doesn't seem to be any more right now it was just on one wipe after using the toilet. Strange though as I had pink spotting after straining for the loo at 6ish weeks, yet I haven't had any issues like that today. I've had days with cramping but not particularly today. I always look for reasons for things to make me feel better but I can't find one here...


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, I'm praying for you and baby. <3

I rarely ate off limits pregnancy food even not pregnant, so I'm not missing anything being pregnant!

I'm still giving trouble eating because if bloat if indigestion. I have to eat very small portions. I'm worried about keeping up my weight for baby. I started out underweight pre pregnancy and gained about 8 pounds in the first 11 weeks. I've since lost 2 pounds. I hope I'm eating enough for baby.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ladies I decided to change my due date to 24th based on a few things. Only one day, but it was bugging me to keep thinking of myself as a day ahead!


----------



## GeralynB

gaiagirl said:


> Ladies I decided to change my due date to 24th based on a few things. Only one day, but it was bugging me to keep thinking of myself as a day ahead!

I changed it on the front page


----------



## AngelofTroy

gaiagirl said:


> Ladies I decided to change my due date to 24th based on a few things. Only one day, but it was bugging me to keep thinking of myself as a day ahead!

I've also changed mine to the 7th x


----------



## gaiagirl

Omg all I ever want it salty, carby, vinegary and spicey stuff.

Stressful tantrum filled bedtime = binging on buffalo potato chips and pickles &#128550;


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Gaia that's all I want to eat too! 

Bus drove straight past me this morning. I cried :dohh: then a man sat next to me with a coffee and I wanted to punch him in the face. It's barely 7am and I want thr day to be over :-(


----------



## gaiagirl

I can't wait for second trimester!!!!!


----------



## karlilay

I'm the complete opposite with what I want to eat. Sweets and fruit all day!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Good luck with your scan today Boo!x


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, keep us updated! <3

One more day until second trimester!!! (my ticker is going by lmp but the dating scan had me two days ahead, which matches with when I actually stopped the birth control) the dr still kept my due date at the fifth because he said its close enough...


----------



## Squig34

Boo I hope all is perfect today! I know how stressful the brown discharge is but no pain or cramping with it are good signs. I'm still spotting brown but I'm fairly confident all is well with baby given my symptoms. I'll find out tomorrow I guess (ok I'm a little anxious!) Keep us posted! :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Hi lovely ladies good news and all is fine. I also got moved forward 2 days so I'm especially happy with that! New due date is 17th June :)

So relieved and happy and thank you for your support xx

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/8C8FDAE4-69AE-4AD0-BF9E-F16E3424C35F_zpsoeydfovw.jpg


----------



## Squig34

Great news Boo & gorgeous scan! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yay! Beautiful picture Boo! Gorgeous baby :)


----------



## Boo44

Thanks! If that's a nub I'm thinking boy :dohh: looks like I better get used to being the odd one out!

Only slight worry is that my placenta is anterior so they'll have to watch it due to my 2 previous sections and the scar.... But I'm just so happy baby is ok today x


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, great news!!!

On a side note, the time difference is funny.... It's 6am here and you already had a scan today! Lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Wow lovely scan Boo!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Still another 6 days til my first scan! I feel like I'm going crazy :lol:

It's my birthday today and I'd rather have my scan :rofl:


----------



## Squig34

Happy birthday Beccy :)


----------



## GeralynB

I've changed all the due dates on the first page.

Lovely scan! Glad all is well 

Happy birthday Beccy!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy birthday beccy x 

Great scan boo! Glad everything was good x


----------



## Dory85

My due date still hasn't been changed - its the 8th June now, not the 9th.


----------



## gaiagirl

Yay Boo that's great! Three boys would be a handful but cool for them growing up together. :)

Happy Birthday Beccy! Mine is in one week today!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Happy birthday Becky! 

Beautiful pic boo. So glad everything is fine  


It's my birthday on tuesday  I don't have any plans though :-( I forgot to sort anything out :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Finally have my FIRST appointment tomorrow. 

Quick question! Booking app; I need to take my pee with me right ? haha. 
I'm dreading it tbh, I have to take my 21 month old with me. They also say it takes an hour but have never timed them so i'm hoping that's an over estimate :/ the whole thing is a massive waste of time anyways. ticking boxes and deciding on birth plans for a baby the size of a pip. lol.


----------



## joo

I had my booking appointment this morning and they managed to book my scan for this afternoon! After a stressful afty of rushing around from the doctors to home then 2 buses to the hospital ( my poor DD has done really well walking around at speed all day) and being upset because OH couldn't come at such short notice, it all turned out well. We got there 5 mins late but thy were running behind anyway and then OH managed to get there in the end too. We have one baby in there and I am hoping I can now start to enjoy this pregnancy and relax a bit. I will catch up on the thread soon x
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151203_172910.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## joo

Oh and they have moved my due date from the 14th to the 15th June lol x


----------



## GeralynB

I've updated the front page.

Beautiful scan Joo!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great scan Joo! Glad everything was good and your DH could come. Do you not drive? I don't, and I'm finding it's so difficult now DS is older and out of the pushchair. 

Rhi I just asked for the sample pot thing at reception and did a quick wee before the appt, but yes you do need to take it in. 

I think the 1 hour thing is an over-estimate. I'm sure mine took maybe 15/20 minutes.. but everything was very straight-forward for us and pretty much all the questions about health history/genetic problems/all the other risks ect didn't apply to us so it was quite a quick process of going through the form.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Joo what a hectic day! So glad everything was great at your scan, and your dh made it though :dance: 

Rhi I think mine took 30 mins ish and I wasn't asked for a sample :shrug:


----------



## Boo44

Happy birthday Beccy! Lovely scan Joo x


----------



## Squig34

Aw Joo, glad all was well, lovely pic :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mine took a good hour but she did have a student in with her. I took a urine sample in.


----------



## joo

Thanks Pixie, hope your day turned out better in the end :)

Thanks tinkerbelle, I don't drive, I walk everywhere with DD. She has walked for a while but days like today are so stressful because I had to rush for buses and appointments. It was an adventure for her going on the bus though. Today she has been a superstar. Thinking I might buy a buggy board when baby comes so I can start walking places at normal speed again :haha:

Rhi, mine took about 50 mins today, she gave me a pot to pee in today and one to take home for future appointments x

Boo, I'm glad everything was well at your scan :) lovely picture xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

12 weeks tomorrow and still not feeling the symptoms easing at all :( I'm so ridiculously tired all the time, no amount of sleep seems to be enough. Today I had to drop my son off at nursery at 8:30 then I came home and decided to lay down in bed just to close my eyes and ended up falling asleep until early afternoon. So now the house is a tip, the ironing pile is huge and I still have an essay to finish for my ou course. Thought I'd be feeling the fatigue lifting a bit by now??


----------



## Starlight32

Happy birthday beccy!

I've given a pee sample for all pregnancy appointments so far (total 4).

I'm still so tired too. But I've been waking up in the middle of the night the past few nights and having trouble getting back to sleep.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

How many hours sleep do you all generally get? X


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've been in bed 9 hours, because I'm staying with in laws and they've kindly got up with my toddler this morning! But he was up at midnight and got into bed with me, then I went to the loo at 3am and woke him, took ages getting back to sleep and he woke for the day at 5.20am.. It's now 7am and I feel like death! (I worked overnight the night before too)


----------



## Starlight32

I usually get 9 hours of sleep. I like to go to sleep early and get up early.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tbh usually 9 hours .. I'm a light sleeper though so that never helps.. depending when OH is working too as he wakes me when he gets up by accident obv :lol: last night I fell to sleep at 9 ish but woke up every other hour :dohh:!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have my midwife appointment soon. Still feeling a bit meh about the whole thing. I miscarried around this time with my last pregnancy. No private scans available in my area for at least two weeks and then I will probably be able to have the nhs one by then. Ughhhh. So lame =( I just feel like this appointment is a huge waste of my time. Trying to cheer my self up before I go in there with a face of thunder ahaha.


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, I've been very anxious for appointments too. I'm praying all goes well for you today <3.


----------



## Squig34

I have terrible insomnia & get about 4 hours a night...

Good luck today Rhi.

Everything perfect with Squiggle :) measuring 11+2; hb 152. Will be seen again on Friday unless I get booked in on Tuesday. Lots of movement & kicks :)
 



Attached Files:







20151204_104613.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that sells baby carriers/slings like the more funky ones not basic ones?.. 

it's really annoyed me getting coupons with bounty packs and there all in different countries so yes you get things free but shipping then adds up to nearly the item price anyway :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

I usually get around 8ish hours of sleep but DS and I currently bedshare and usually around 4 or 5 am he starts tossing and turning until he gets up at 6:30 or 7. So it's not a solid 8 hours


----------



## vaniilla

Great scan pics joo, Squig & boo! I'm glad they went well.

I hope your midwife appointment goes well Rhi, hopefully they don't take long to sort out a scan date. :hugs:


I still can't eat anything apart from very plain food, we were staying in a hotel last night with free breakfast, I put sausages,eggs, beans and bread roll on my plate thinking it all looked delicious and all I was able to eat was the bread roll :(.


----------



## karlilay

Hope everything goes well Rhi... 

I sleep like a baby, I usually sleep 9-10 hours a night, I am one of these people that really needs sleep. I am dreading having a newborn, although both my others went 3-4 hours straight from hospital. 

Anyone else got a bump, I'm wearing a maternity top today!


----------



## karlilay

Vanilla I was like that till 12.5 weeks and it just lifted, I've been drinking coke this week which I couldn't bring myself to do before and I've actually had some full meals at dinner time. It will get better, promise xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: rhi x 

No bump at all here. Well I look about 5 months pregnant by the end of the day but it really is just all bloat. Can't wait to show!


----------



## Tinky_82

Hi ladies, would it be ok if I joined? I'm almost 12 weeks and have my first scan next Wednesday so getting really nervous now.


----------



## vaniilla

karlilay said:


> Hope everything goes well Rhi...
> 
> I sleep like a baby, I usually sleep 9-10 hours a night, I am one of these people that really needs sleep. I am dreading having a newborn, although both my others went 3-4 hours straight from hospital.
> 
> Anyone else got a bump, I'm wearing a maternity top today!

I have a small bump but nothing that my normal clothes aren't hiding for now. I was huge with ds and will probably become huge soon!



Tinky_82 said:


> Hi ladies, would it be ok if I joined? I'm almost 12 weeks and have my first scan next Wednesday so getting really nervous now.

Congratulations and Welcome to the group! I think everyone is nervous before a scan, I hope yours goes well next week :)


Karli - That's reassuring to hear, I hope it's the case for me too!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw squig I'm so glad your gut instinct was right and bub looks perfect in there!!

Beautiful scan pics all around! Now that everyone is having first scans or getting close to, it seems like gender scans are within reach and I'm just so excited to find out what everyone (those finding out) is having! 

Welcome Tinky! I hope your scan goes well! When is your DS birthday?


----------



## GeralynB

Tinky_82 said:


> Hi ladies, would it be ok if I joined? I'm almost 12 weeks and have my first scan next Wednesday so getting really nervous now.

Welcome! What's your due date?


----------



## GeralynB

3 more weeks until I find out the gender! Eek! I can't wait


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Booking went okay. Routine as expected. I went to great lengths to get a pee pot and bring a sample and then left the damn thing at home. So had to do one there anyways haha. Came home and checked the scan places website and they must have had a cancellation cos I managed to nab one for Sunday!! 

SO nervous! Like I could cry nervous.

Oh edd she reckons is 29th June


----------



## Tinky_82

I'm due 19th June by my dates. My son's birthday is on the 11th so thir birthdays are likely to be pretty close.


----------



## Dory85

Becyboo__x said:


> Does anyone know anywhere in the UK that sells baby carriers/slings like the more funky ones not basic ones?..
> 
> it's really annoyed me getting coupons with bounty packs and there all in different countries so yes you get things free but shipping then adds up to nearly the item price anyway :dohh:

Do you mean the ergonomic ones? Connecta are really popular and Slumber Roo do a good range. I help run our local sling Library and we have lots of discounts via referral codes so might be worth contacting your local one?

No proper bump here but definite bloat that increases as the day goes on and I can't fasten my trousers anymore. I can feel bump at the bottom because it's hard but I feel I'm still at the is she/isn't she stage at the moment.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi I'm so glad you managed to get a scan! I was really struggling too before I had a scan. It's so hard to feel connected or make plans when you don't feel confident :hugs: 

Welcome and congrats tinky :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome Tinky :flower: xx

Rhi that's great you managed to get a scan. 

I agree it's going fast, it seems strange that there will be lots of gender scans coming up now most of the 12-week scans have been done. I was thinking how weird it is that I could technically find out at the gender at the end of this month if I booked a private scan. 

Also just noticed there's now an August bumps group, always feels strange when a new month appears!


----------



## Boo44

Anyone else having difficulty doing their trousers up?! Feel so big so quickly this time! :|

12hr shift today and tomorrow and I'm feeling particularly nauseous. Sigh wish it would shift!!!


----------



## Boo44

I've just read back all the bloat and bump and trouser comments - should have done that before i asked my question!! :dohh:

Rhi so happy you got scanned! 29th June was my due date with my first son :)


----------



## Squig34

Glad your appointment went ok Rhi & you've managed to get a scan on Sunday :) my son's due date last year was 29th June :)

Yay Tinky, welcome!

Oh Vaniilla, that sucks, how disappointing! The past four days or so, I've still been nauseous in the evenings but it's much improved during the day; I hope you experience significant relief very soon!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I thinkk I may be starting to show the slightest hint of a bump. Tummy is protruding ever so slightly even when it's not bloating. I hope it's the start of something. 

My stomach feels a bit.. squished? I don't know, like there's this constant pressing and pressure on my bladder type thing? 

Who's children still aren't STTN 100% of the time? My son sleeps through maybe 50% of the time, but the other half of the time he's up between 1-3 times per night. It just makes me feel very nervous that it will be the same story when baby is here and that I'll be up and down with 2 every night.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My son wakes about the same as yours, not every night but when he dies its up to 3 times a night, about 3 nights a week. Last night he got in with me at midnight and chatted away on and off all night until he was up at 5am, I'm exhausted!


----------



## joo

This week some people (who i'd already told i was pregnant anyway) definitely noticed my bump.and couldn't believe how quickly it appeared. My tummy muscles split with DD and I never did anything to repair it so I was fully expecting to show really early. I will probably look ready to pop by 6 months :) my mw has referred my to physio so hopefully i can start working on those tummy muscles.


----------



## karlilay

Here's my bump.... :flower:


----------



## Boo44

Aww that's so cute karlilay! I couldn't show mine as I'm spreading sideward too so I just look really podgy at the mo :(


----------



## joo

I am starting to get the wobbles about having a baby and preschooler to look after, everything is getting to me from getting us all.fed and dressed leaving the house, getting DD to nursery and then eventually school on time around breastfeeding/weaning, even panicked thinking forward to next Christmas how will I function as will probably still be up in the night! Anyone who has 2+ little ones, please reassure me xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

This is what mine looks like :lol:
https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151202_140120_zpsc0reqyfg.jpg


----------



## karlilay

Aw Joo don't worry, Madi was 23 months when Z was born, and I didn't struggle. And he was a hard baby. The worst thing I felt honestly was guilt because I had to split myself. But I just made time for her when he was asleep. Babies are so adaptable. This one will just slot into what you do already.


----------



## Dory85

18 months between my two and it wasn't easy but nowhere near as hard as I thought it would be. Breastfeeding was a godsend as it was an instant method of calming baby of toddler needed me.
I did find a sling a god send.
I got into the swing of things much quicker 2nd time round. My biggest worries were getting them both washed/dressed/bathed and eldest fed and ended up with no preparation time because Aaron was in and out of hospital until hubby went back to work but it went surprisingly well


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Booking went okay. Routine as expected. I went to great lengths to get a pee pot and bring a sample and then left the damn thing at home. So had to do one there anyways haha. Came home and checked the scan places website and they must have had a cancellation cos I managed to nab one for Sunday!!
> 
> SO nervous! Like I could cry nervous.
> 
> Oh edd she reckons is 29th June

That's great news that you were able to get a scan! not too long to wait and hopefully it'll allow to you relax and enjoy being pregnant again.



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Welcome Tinky :flower: xx
> 
> Rhi that's great you managed to get a scan.
> 
> I agree it's going fast, it seems strange that there will be lots of gender scans coming up now most of the 12-week scans have been done. I was thinking how weird it is that I could technically find out at the gender at the end of this month if I booked a private scan.
> 
> Also just noticed there's now an August bumps group, always feels strange when a new month appears!

it seems crazy there's an august group! just think in a few weeks it will be September and the end of summer 2016 babies!



karlilay said:


> View attachment 915671
> 
> 
> Here's my bump.... :flower:

Lovely bump :flower:



Boo44 said:


> Aww that's so cute karlilay! I couldn't show mine as I'm spreading sideward too so I just look really podgy at the mo :(

I'm sure you look great! :flower:



Becyboo__x said:


> This is what mine looks like :lol:
> https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151202_140120_zpsc0reqyfg.jpg

lovely bump! it looks really neat.


I haven't taken a bump pic this week, I'm not as/at all slim as you ladies are so won't have a definite bump for a while longer I think.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great bumps Karli and Beccy! x


----------



## Starlight32

I'm getting a bump! It's small but my stomach was flat pre pregnancy so any bump is a big change! I ordered maternity pants already lol


----------



## gaiagirl

I definitely have some bump going on. Can only wear loose shirts or it looks funny...in that is she or isn't she way!

My 3yo will sttn IF I sleep next to him, more or less. But if I go to bed in my bed he will undoubtedly wake around 1-2am for a cuddle. He doesn't like to sleep alone. I think in the new year we will have to switch it up a bit and maybe have DH go to him at night as I don't want a big issue when baby arrives.

He was a horrible sleeper up until 2+ so this current deal is a massive improvement and honestly seems lovely in comparison!


----------



## GeralynB

I bedshare with my 13 month old on a floor bed in his nursery. He STTN now but I want to try and leave him on his own. Not sure how that will go because he always cuddles up next to me halfway through the night


----------



## Tinky_82

Lovely bumps ladies - by the end of the day I get quite a serious bloat bump which is difficult to hide (we haven't told anyone except my sister, best friend and 2 work colleagues).
My 28 month old will now sttn but has only done so since turning 2. He's been ill the past few days though so lots of waking and in bed with me - a bit of a reminder of the way nights will be come June.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nice bumps ladies =) . 


I woke up this morning with the most horrendous stomach pains (indigestion type not cramping) I have suffered for years with these types of pains as my gp can't be bothered to investigate it and instead just dumps me on tablets. It gets so bad some times I just spew green bile and that helps for a while. It's so much worse during pregnancy though as even an apple can set it off. When I say it's sore though I Dont mean like "oh that's a bother" I mean like I would rather give birth! So I go up at 5am to take my meds but spewed them all up. Now I have to go out and get a Christmas tree. I was looking forward to going but OMG that wind is awful !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh no Rhi. I hope it lets up soon and you feel better quickly. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Nice bumps ladies =) .
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with the most horrendous stomach pains (indigestion type not cramping) I have suffered for years with these types of pains as my gp can't be bothered to investigate it and instead just dumps me on tablets. It gets so bad some times I just spew green bile and that helps for a while. It's so much worse during pregnancy though as even an apple can set it off. When I say it's sore though I Dont mean like "oh that's a bother" I mean like I would rather give birth! So I go up at 5am to take my meds but spewed them all up. Now I have to go out and get a Christmas tree. I was looking forward to going but OMG that wind is awful !

I have had problems with stomach pain really horrible ones but I suffer from IBS I noticed it comes and goes but with that I've always said I'd rather give birth then have the pain I get its awful.. 

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Nice bumps ladies =) .
> 
> 
> I woke up this morning with the most horrendous stomach pains (indigestion type not cramping) I have suffered for years with these types of pains as my gp can't be bothered to investigate it and instead just dumps me on tablets. It gets so bad some times I just spew green bile and that helps for a while. It's so much worse during pregnancy though as even an apple can set it off. When I say it's sore though I Dont mean like "oh that's a bother" I mean like I would rather give birth! So I go up at 5am to take my meds but spewed them all up. Now I have to go out and get a Christmas tree. I was looking forward to going but OMG that wind is awful !

You need to insist that it gets sorted out, I get very anxious having to argue with doctors but it's very important for them to find out the source, they have a legal duty to give you a good level of care - the fact that you've seen them before and the problem hasn't gone away shows that you need further investigation. Don't let them keep fobbing you off and insist they give you a referral :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

I woke up at 5am for no reason...gotta love pregnancy insomnia. I'm now sitting in the waiting room waiting to get blood drawn that my midwife ordered. I had to fast for it and I'm starving!


----------



## GeralynB

I definitely have somewhat of a bump going on. Way more of a bump than I did with my son. I hate this stage though bc people look at you like "is she pregnant or did she just eat too much for lunch?"


----------



## Starlight32

I'm still suffering from indigestion too. I think that's what it is. So much burping and gas pain in my chest. I pray it's not a common bile duct stone causing the pain. The estrogen in birth control pill gave me gall stones 7 years ago, and I had to get my gall bladder removed.


----------



## SecondNote

I figured since it was Saturday and I will be 12 weeks tomorrow that I could try to go without my nausea medicine today... nope. It went miserably. Apparently my morning sickness is still there in full swing and my medicine has been working wonders. I don't know why but feel guilty for taking medicine. I have Emetophobia which is a fear of throwing up so I am in tears when I have morning sickness.


----------



## gaiagirl

I thought I would try a day without at 11 weeks Second Note but I still feel iffy on it so I'm way too chicken.

Now I'm thinking I'll try when the pills run out...I think I have a week until I have to refill prescription.

I'm taking Diclectin, you?


----------



## SecondNote

I'm taking Zofran.


----------



## Squig34

Cute bumps Karli & Beccy :) I'm just bloated. I've actually lost weight but I look fatter. The benefit of being pregnant around now is that people will probably just assume I've overindulged at Christmas! ;)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I tried without my Metoclopramide last week and had a really sick day on the second day without. I'm still sick on it about two days a week, 3 or 4 times. But it was worse without it. I don't know when to wean myself off. I'm much better than a few weeks ago but still poorly.


----------



## Dory85

I was just coming here to whinge and find everyone else is having the same problem lol.
I've just returned to work after a week of annual leave and thought my morning sickness was gone. I was very wrong. Spent most of the morning trying to do my drug and rounds hanging over my medication trolley whilst trying not to vomit or faint :-/ not looking forward to more of the same tomorrow.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hang in there ladies. By the time xmas has come and gone we will all be well into second tri and things will look way up for 2016!


----------



## Boo44

Still nauseous here too, still having to eat regularly to kee it at bay. Have been in tears today about my changing body. Now I'm telling people I'm pregnant there's been a lot of 'oh I did wonder because your boobs are huge/tummy looks bigger/you look very tired'. It's really getting me down now x


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Officially second tri today based on my pregnancy app! :happydance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Jealous!


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Jealous!

Me too! I just want it to be christmas eve already :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

I've been is second tri since yesterday (14 weeks based on dating scan.. need to change ticker!), and it's been worse than first tri :( I'm glad to me further along, but the indigestion and chest pain is horrible.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all I've been quite quiet as I've been off work. Went to see go on Monday and she signed me off for four weeks as she was worried about my blood pressure, as I had pre eclampsia last time. I'm v worried that it is happening so early but it isn't too high yet, just way higher than booking in last time and at the high end of ok. I'm trying to take it easy and have been resting a lot but I think my son senses something is amiss as he is really playing me up!


On the upside I'm not vomiting as much, mind you I'm also not eating much but at least what I do eat is staying down.

Love all the scan pics, mine is on Tuesday.


----------



## GeralynB

My best friend was over today and told us she's pregnant and due the end of May. I'm so excited our little ones will be so close in age!


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, that's awesome!


----------



## gaiagirl

That's great!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Got my scan later today. I'm so nervous I don't know if I should cry or be sick. Ughhh. Is it normal to assume the worst? I am now thinking I would rather not know and I want to cancel. =(


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi_rhi I'm sure it's normal to be nervous - I hope all goes well. 
Joeybrooks - hopefully your blood pressure will come down with some rest and relaxing.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Got my scan later today. I'm so nervous I don't know if I should cry or be sick. Ughhh. Is it normal to assume the worst? I am now thinking I would rather not know and I want to cancel. =(

It is, I'm assuming the worst for my scan next week too so just not thinking about it, stay brave though because once you have your scan and see everything is well you will feel a 1000 times better :hugs:



joeybrooks said:


> Hey all I've been quite quiet as I've been off work. Went to see go on Monday and she signed me off for four weeks as she was worried about my blood pressure, as I had pre eclampsia last time. I'm v worried that it is happening so early but it isn't too high yet, just way higher than booking in last time and at the high end of ok. I'm trying to take it easy and have been resting a lot but I think my son senses something is amiss as he is really playing me up!
> 
> 
> On the upside I'm not vomiting as much, mind you I'm also not eating much but at least what I do eat is staying down.
> 
> Love all the scan pics, mine is on Tuesday.

I hope your blood pressure stays down, taking lots of rest will hopefully help.

Good luck with your scan on Tuesday :flower: 



Starlight32 said:


> I've been is second tri since yesterday (14 weeks based on dating scan.. need to change ticker!), and it's been worse than first tri :( I'm glad to me further along, but the indigestion and chest pain is horrible.

Are you able to drink milk? I've found it helps as I've had horrible indigestion from around 6/7 weeks. Make sure you sit up as much as you can too. 

It still feels like time is on slow motion at the moment! even the scan next saturday feels ages away :dohh: I just want to be in second tri and to see everything is okay with the baby. 

I have an old doppler I was given with ds but never used, it says that it works from 27 weeks?!?! everyone on here seems to be hearing a lot sooner, are you using a better doppler or do they all say 27 weeks on the manual?


----------



## Starlight32

My stomach is feeling better today. I was able to eat breakfast. I hope the indigestion stay at bay so I can eat for baby. 

I'm anxious for my next appointment to check on baby. I keep fearing the worst myself. 11 days. 

Rhi, how did your scan go??


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you :) 

I had my scan! I was sooo nervous, right up until she turned the screen and showed us the heartbeat :) eeee! SO relieved now. Even measured a day ahead, which shocked me as i thought for sure i would be behind because of my really long cycles. 

10+5 pic :) It's a bit fuzzy as i took the picture and sent it to myself through f.b haha. How low tech eh. :haha: 

Now i'll just freak out until my 12 weeks nhs scan :haha: 

excited to see if this is boy #3 ! Or girl #1 ! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







scan 1.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Squig34

Great news Rhi! :)

Joey, hopefully the time off will bring your BP down & you won't experience complications this time. Are you higher risk for pre-e again having had it once?

:hugs: Boo.

That will be nice Geralyn :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> My stomach is feeling better today. I was able to eat breakfast. I hope the indigestion stay at bay so I can eat for baby.
> 
> I'm anxious for my next appointment to check on baby. I keep fearing the worst myself. 11 days.
> 
> Rhi, how did your scan go??

I hope your stomach starts to feel better soon. (For good ) Indigestion is horrible :growlmad:


----------



## vaniilla

That's great news rhi! I hope it's alleviated some of your worries.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just 3 more sleeps til we get to see our rainbow for the first time! I'm hoping Monday and Tuesday speeds by! :lol:

Nausea has gone now .. I'm still sick now and again but I can handle that I just couldn't the nausea .. hopefully it will disappear completely soon I can eat now but still can't drink hot drinks.. certain foods make me be sick as well which is odd.. 

Tiredness is the main one atm still .. I see midwife again on the 17th so I'm hoping she can give me results on my bloods or confirm about being anemic ..


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Nice scan pic Rhi! Glad everything went well and you are able to relax some!


----------



## joeybrooks

It's a strange one because one of the things that makes you more likely to get it is having had it before and yet I've heard the chances of getting it again are less if you are with the same partner, clear as mud lol!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo :hugs: I'm sure you look great, I'm just embracing the changes as this is probably my last pregnancy and we'll all have time to get into great shape after our babies are here. 

Joey- I hope you manage to put your feet up and your blood pressure is back to normal, sorry it's been a concern. 

Rhi- Great news and lovely scan picture! 

Beccy- So strange you're one of the furthest along yet one of the last to have a scan! I still have 5 sleeps to go until my very 1st scan, seems ages but I know it will fly.


----------



## gaiagirl

Great news Rhi! Such a relief.

Can't remember who asked about doppler but I know they do say it's hard to find up to third tri. Worth a try I guess, I have been able to find baby consistently since 10 weeks so I bet you will.

Still so damn nauseous and getting annoyed. I was feeling better by now last time and this time im still sick WITH meds. Frustrating. 

Pulled out maternity box and realized lots of it is spring summer stuff so may need to get a few things come January. Definitely getting by for now though.


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Boo :hugs: I'm sure you look great, I'm just embracing the changes as this is probably my last pregnancy and we'll all have time to get into great shape after our babies are here.
> 
> Joey- I hope you manage to put your feet up and your blood pressure is back to normal, sorry it's been a concern.
> 
> Rhi- Great news and lovely scan picture!
> 
> Beccy- So strange you're one of the furthest along yet one of the last to have a scan! I still have 5 sleeps to go until my very 1st scan, seems ages but I know it will fly.

Tell me about it :lol: it's all because we moved when I was due to get my midwife appointment which I couldn't do much about I saw a doctor early on but he was ment to refer me to a midwife but never did so I had to 're book at a new doctor start from beginning and wait for a midwife appointment :dohh: .. I might get put back yet but first doctor said 31st may .. 2nd said 3rd June and midwife 1st June :haha: I'll be happy to know a better date only 2 more sleeps! I'm excited but nervous think nerves always come nearer scan


----------



## karlilay

I was really really nervous too, I'm sure everything will be fine :).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Who is yet to feel any movement from baby? I know a few have mentioned they have had slight movement but I still haven't felt anything x


----------



## karlilay

I've only felt proper movement once. Nothing since... :)


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Who is yet to feel any movement from baby? I know a few have mentioned they have had slight movement but I still haven't felt anything x

I've not felt anything yet, I've had moments where I've thought it might be but it could just as easily been wind :haha:


----------



## Dory85

I haven't felt any inkling of movement yet bit don't really expect to - it still pretty early. With my first I was 18 weeks before I felt any and was told that was pretty early because my placenta was anterior.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I felt bubbles popping last night. I'm not even 11 weeks yet though, so I think it was more likely something stretching or wind maybe. :)


----------



## Starlight32

I'm seeing the doctor today as an emergency appointment because of my stomach/chest pain. I pray I do not have a stone. Hopefully the doctor will at least order a blood test to check my enzyme levels.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've felt bubbles and a few weird feelings but not sure what that is yet.. My first I didn't til 19 weeks so I don't expect to just yet tbh .. :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> I'm seeing the doctor today as an emergency appointment because of my stomach/chest pain. I pray I do not have a stone. Hopefully the doctor will at least order a blood test to check my enzyme levels.

Hope you are okay :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Becyboo__x said:


> I've felt bubbles and a few weird feelings but not sure what that is yet.. My first I didn't til 19 weeks so I don't expect to just yet tbh .. :)

I can't remember my first as it was 8 years ago. But my second was around 14 weeks. :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I haven't felt anything yet but I'm only just 11 weeks so I don't expect to for a good few weeks yet! 

9 days to my dating scan. Fingers crossed everything is still ok in there!! It's my birthday tomorrow and I made a little deal with myself that as shitty as 29 was 30 is going to be amazing! Little squidge just better do his/her part to make that happen :haha: 

Rhi I'm so so glad your scan went well yesterday :hugs: I was busy doing christmas things with Xander (santa train, christmas markets and fairytale christmas party) so I didn't comment but I was stalking for your update :dance:


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope they get to the bottom of it Starlight. I had a suspected passed stone last pregnancy and hoping it doesn't happen again. 

I think I may be feeling some movement but it could just be gas bubbles I guess.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks pixie =). Hopefully 9 days wi fly by. 

I dno about you but I'm desperate for second tri. 

Oh congrats on 11 weeks!!


----------



## vaniilla

starlight I hope the doctor is helpful, hopefully it's not stones :hugs:

I can't wait for second tri, I'm worried alongside scared that after my scan this week they'll put me back a week like they did at the early scan, then second tri will be even further away! :dohh:


----------



## joo

Thanks for the ladies who reassured about having two little ones to look after - I think I was starting to panic a bit as my daughter was being a pain in the neck that week and then also starting to remember the behaviour/challenges when she was younger and wondered how on earth I will manage with two booths acting up! 

I have been feeling baby since just 11 weeks, I didn't dare say it out loud s thought nobody would believe me, but it was those definite rolling movements I recognised straight away from DD. I felt a lot over two weeks but not so much now. Have since found out it's normal to feel subsequent babies earlier. Think I was about 16 weeks until I could feel DD 

Starlight, hope you get sorted at the doctors and it's not stones xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope everything is okay starlight x 

Happy 30th for tomorrow pixie! 

Vanilla I was put a week back as well with my son and also hoping that won't be the case with my scan on Friday! Don't want to have to set my ticker back lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Hope the doctor gets to the bottI'm if it Starlight! Glad you're going in.

Excited about your upcoming scans ladies, love hearing the awesome news and seeing the pics. So long until mine...I don't even have a date but Def end of Jan.

I do have a MW appt today and she will probably listen for baby (but having a doppler makes that a bit less exciting haha).

I have felt a few pops but pretty sure they were just gas. I didn't feel my son until 18-20...can't recall. Not expecting anything until close to 16+. I think I may have anterior placenta as well so maybe even later.


----------



## GeralynB

I thought I felt something the other day. I felt my son at 12 weeks but I have an anterior placenta this time so maybe it's not baby I'm feeling


----------



## Starlight32

The doctor appointment was a bust. All he said was that it's impossible to get stones in the bile duct without a gallbladder (mine's been out for 7 years), so he didn't order any blood tests or a sonogram of the area. He said it's just indigestion. It seems a bit painful and too much in my chest to be indigestion, and tums & Pepcid don't help.

The only good thing about the appointment is that we got to hear baby's heart beat on the Doppler!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry the doctor wasn't willing to do any tests Starlight, hopefully the pain will subside soon for you :hugs: 

I don't even know what type of placenta I had last time.. are you supposed to ask if you want to know?


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Sorry the doctor wasn't willing to do any tests Starlight, hopefully the pain will subside soon for you :hugs:
> 
> I don't even know what type of placenta I had last time.. are you supposed to ask if you want to know?

It's was written on my 20 week scan reports both times.


----------



## Boo44

I've definitely felt this baby move since a ridiculously early gestation of like 9/10 weeks. People will laugh but it's true

My first I felt at 21 weeks, and my second I felt at 12 weeks so it's been earlier each time xx


----------



## Starlight32

I'm really hoping I'll be able to feel baby by Christmas; what a great gift that would be! I'll be 17 weeks then though, so it still seems early for first baby.


----------



## jalilma

Starlight32 said:


> The doctor appointment was a bust. All he said was that it's impossible to get stones in the bile duct without a gallbladder (mine's been out for 7 years), so he didn't order any blood tests or a sonogram of the area. He said it's just indigestion. It seems a bit painful and too much in my chest to be indigestion, and tums & Pepcid don't help.
> 
> The only good thing about the appointment is that we got to hear baby's heart beat on the Doppler!

Sometimes I get indigestion so bad my stomach and chest and throat are really painful. Once or twice I would have sworn I was having a heart attack. I'm on prilosec 20 mg daily but when it flares up I take up to 40mg twice a day. Having pain in the center of your chest is a huge indigestion sign... Amongst other things so it's best to be checked out... At any rate I would say if you continue to suffer a ppi medication might be a good bet for you and they are safe in pregnancy. Feel better soon.


----------



## Squig34

Sorry you didn't get any help, Starlight.

That's weird, Joey!

No movement for me yet but then I wouldn't know what I was feeling! I've got my booking appointment on 22 December so two weeks tomorrow. I'll get a scan on Friday but I doubt I'll get another before booking but that's reasonable I suppose. Although I'll take it if offered!


----------



## GeralynB

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Sorry the doctor wasn't willing to do any tests Starlight, hopefully the pain will subside soon for you :hugs:
> 
> I don't even know what type of placenta I had last time.. are you supposed to ask if you want to know?

I asked


----------



## vaniilla

Sorry the doctor didn't do any tests starlight, I hope it eases soon it sounds horrendous.

I've been getting dull cramps above the pubic bone lately, I don't know if that's down to walking or just regular pregnancy pain!


----------



## Becyboo__x

vaniilla said:


> Sorry the doctor didn't do any tests starlight, I hope it eases soon it sounds horrendous.
> 
> I've been getting dull cramps above the pubic bone lately, I don't know if that's down to walking or just regular pregnancy pain!

I get that often I walk quite often due to not being able to drive so everything includes walking :lol: but it could be that or just general I'm getting sharp shooting pains recently too but that's once a week thankfully :lol:


----------



## joo

Bacne (acne of the back). Thank goodness it's winter!


----------



## Starlight32

I have breakouts on my back and chest. It's hard to cover my chest breakouts because they go up to my neck. I've had it since like 7 weeks so I'm use to it by now. It's better to have it in winter though, it actually doesn't bother me very much (I do hope it fades when baby is born!).

I thought it was going away at one point, but it came back a bit (I do think it is slightly better.. I started doing a better job at washing those areas though; that could be it lol)


----------



## gaiagirl

Starlight it does make sense that it would be indigestion/acid reflux. It can be incredibly painful.

Midwife couldnt find HB on doppler today...I'm not really worried as it's hit or miss for me right now and I did just hear it Saturday but still kind of a letdown and unnerving. I think she was worried she worried me...she encouraged me to come back in 2 days if I couldn't find it at home.


----------



## Starlight32

My doctor couldn't find baby's heartbeat at 12 weeks. He did a sonogram and we heard it. And he was able to find it today which totally made the appointment worth it :). I think you're still early at 11 weeks.


----------



## gaiagirl

Found baby with 168 bpm hiding behind what I'm sure is anterior placenta.


----------



## karlilay

Is anyone else suffering sciatica? I get it so bad at night my right leg gives way.


----------



## Starlight32

No nerve pain yet! My nerves are very sensitive so I wouldn't be surprised if it showed up at some point. 

We have our anatomy scan in 5 weeks!!


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Found baby with 168 bpm hiding behind what I'm sure is anterior placenta.

I'm glad you found it, sorry that the midwife was making you worry - it's still early to be hearing baby on a doppler - they're still tiny!



karlilay said:


> Is anyone else suffering sciatica? I get it so bad at night my right leg gives way.

I'm sorry to hear that :hugs: I don't get sciatica but I got a lot of random leg cramps in the night with lo so it's probably going to happen again. 


I have a cold AGAIN, that's the third time now this pregnancy :cry: 


is 12 weeks too early to buy a changing bag? the one I want is on offer atm and I was thinking if all goes well at the scan to buy it but I'm not sure.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I felt my first at 15 weeks I think. This time around I felt the small muscle twitch type movements at 11 weeks and thought I was crazy but dr ended up finding heartbeat right where I'd been feeling the movement. Yesterday I finally felt some bigger, more rolling type movement twice. Super anxious to be able to feel it from the outside so dd can feel some! I'm so interested to see her reaction! 

Who all is finding out gender this month? Not too many I don't suppose but I thought there were a couple!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ill be finding out mid January I assume I'll know a date tomorrow


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No it's definitely not too early vanilla! 

We won't be buying anything till probably 16+ weeks but only because it's christmas and I have no available funds :dohh: 

I'm not really sure what sciatica is. I get a lot of pain in my hip/bum when I'm sat on the bus but I just assumed it was because I've eaten nothing but bread and cheese for so long I'm crumpling under my own weight :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Depending on when we get our scan for it will either be end of January or anytime in February. I really want to know before we go to Barcelona as I want to pick up some baby things there.

Lil_Pixie - glad to hear I'm not crazy :haha: hopefully it's not sold out by Saturday!


----------



## GeralynB

We find out the gender December 23!


----------



## joo

I think i willhave my anatomy scan at the end of January, hoping to find out gender :)

I don't get sciatica thankfully, but i am struggling a bit with my back, makes me walk a bit funny sometimes. MW referred me for physio so just waiting for that appointment to come through x


----------



## SecondNote

I had bad sciatica last time. I am already getting it a little this time which seems early to me. Hopefully it doesn't get too bad.


----------



## SecondNote

I don't have a date for my anatomy scan yet but it should be around January 25th.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

According to dates at the moment I'll be 20 weeks on 29th January, seems weird that the anatomy scan could be next month! We're still set on staying team :yellow: but I can't wait for all the gender announcements coming from everyone within the next month or so. 

We won't be buying anything yet, I really wanted to get a few little things on Friday after the scan but with Christmas and the house move, money is so unbelievably tight that I can't justify spending anything that isn't completely essential at the moment. 

3 sleeps until my first scan. I'm getting really nervous about approaching 2nd tri, and especially telling other people. It's been nice having it as our little secret for the past 2 months and I really hate being the focus of people's attention.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have booked my gender scan for the 16th of January =) !!! Eee. I haven't even had my scan letter yet for my 12 week one. I assume it will come this week. Tick tock. I wasn't waiting about for my anatomy one. My friend recently waited until 22 weeks for hers as "they are backlogged" this really installs alot of confidence in the maternity facilities haha. I'm not suggesting the are crap at their jobs though. Just that the services are stretched enough. I had to wait until I was 15 days over due with my youngest to have an induction as they had no beds available. Eeeek


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm nervous about the birth and the thought of an overcrowded and under staffed mat unit makes me feel worried. I'm sure I read in the UK July is usually when most babies are born for some reason so hopefully I won't go too overdue. Although I'm sure I've read the birth rate is falling in general at the moment.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well where I live there always seems to be a baby boom and we don't even have a hospital it's in the next town over. In a bbc article about birthrates they said that my town had the fastest growing number of births and that it had risen 63 percent. It's no coincidence that we also have a large migrant workforce though. It's an industrial town so it attracts them in droves. It's good for the town having a large boost in tax paying occupants. I just wish they would put some Of the damn money back into the town.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 - That's so exciting you've booked your 16 week scan! hopefully they don't keep you waiting as long for the 12 week scan. 

It's never how it works though on the taxes front, it seems to disappear in a black hole, makes you wonder what on earth they're doing with it!


----------



## Tinky_82

I spent a day in an almost totally empty maternity ward in May 13 - a whole room with 8 beds to myself. Come July when I had ds they were totally full. Weird. I wasn't trying for another summer baby I just wanted any baby - but maybe some people do?


----------



## AngelofTroy

A lot of people I k ow actively avoided a summer baby as they're the youngest in the school year so that is weird! I guess they're all conceived when the dark evenings kick in and nobody has anything better to do! :sex: ;) 

I'm stilllllll sick at 14 weeks, every time I hit a new week I somehow expect the sickness to up and do one but no such luck. :haha:

My anatomy scan is 15th January but pretty sure we're staying team :yellow: again. Tbh I'm keen to find out this time, I'm stressing as I don't want to have to be pregnant again after this, as I just feel so awful, but a part if me will be disappointed if I never have a girl. So I feel like if I knew then at least there's a 50% chance that I'd know this was the last time I'd ever have to go through this. Every single guess on my scan picture was girl and OH has been adamant that he can 'tell' this is a girl.. I'll be happy with either but I would love a girl this time just so that I can stop, does that make any sense?!


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy - I know what you mean, we don't mind on gender and yet I very much doubt we'll be able to have another one and a part of me will feel sad if we never get the chance to have a girl. I have no feeling on gender at all this time which isn't helping, I was so sure with ds!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I get ya. This could potentially be my third boy.I just want a different gender. I'm convinced it's a boy though tbh. Then there is people like ohh I have a boy and a girl but I really want xxx and I'm like no way shut up. You get what you're given you already have one of each hah hah.


----------



## joo

Angeloftroy i feel exactly the same. I originally wanted 3 or 4 but after all the ttc and heartbreak and just generally feeling rubbish i would really like to be done this time. I really wanted 2 girls an but also would be gutted if we never have a boy, but of those one turns put to be a boy then we are probably finished. I feel slightly relieved saying that yet also slightly sad!


----------



## GeralynB

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'm nervous about the birth and the thought of an overcrowded and under staffed mat unit makes me feel worried. I'm sure I read in the UK July is usually when most babies are born for some reason so hopefully I won't go too overdue. Although I'm sure I've read the birth rate is falling in general at the moment.

It was super busy at the hospital when I gave birth to my son last October. They didn't even have a room for me at first. My midwife was hardly in the room because she was so busy and I had a really crappy nurse. I'm convinced my 40 hour labor would have been a lot shorter if it wasn't so busy and I had a better nurse. This is why I'm strongly considering a doula this time around.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I didn't really give it too much thought with how old/young they would be in regards to the school year.. I have 2 friends with early September babies who are 4 and they've both said it's frustrating because they are more than ready for school but have to wait another year (plus childcare costs are expensive haha) so I guess it can work both ways. 

I do understand what you mean totally with the gender thing.. we always said (without giving it too much thought) that we'd have 3-4 kids and since having our son I'd always thought how much I'd love to have another little boy next and felt really excited at the prospect of having son next and having 2 boys. However, now we've sat and actually properly gone through the practicalities and pros/cons of how many children we can realistically have, and realised this is probably going to be the last, I suddenly feel a bit worried that I will be disappointed if it's a boy. It's not overwhelming luckily and I think being team :yellow: will solve it, but I totally understand where you're coming from.


----------



## Squig34

Happy birthday Pixie!

Glad you found the hb Gaia.

My anatomy scan won't be until early February, but we're definitely finding out the gender.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy birthday Pixie


----------



## Becyboo__x

Scan tomorrow!
Nervous but excited just hope all is okay tbh think it's lying there and waiting to see that baby on the screen and its actually real!


----------



## GeralynB

The school year cutoff is different here. In NY it's December 1 so my son with an October birthday will be one of the younger ones in his class. The cutoff is not the same every where in the US...it's different in every state


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I worry a little about potty training with this lo being at the younger end of the class (kids start full time school at 3 in my area) so baby will only be 3yrs 2 months when he/she goes to school. But Xander was trained well before then so I'm not even sure why I'm worried about it. 

Thanks very much ladies! I'm. So very happy to be leaving my 20s behind. My 30s are going to be wonderful!


----------



## vaniilla

Surely nobody has that much control over when they fall pregnant? you'd have have to be pretty darn fertile :haha: I'm just grateful to be pregnant at all, the month has never featured in our plans.

Happy birthday Pixie!

Good luck with your scan tomorrow Becyboo__x :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

That's true, I mean even for a completely 'normal' fertile couple it can be anything from 1 month to 6 months to get pregnant so people who manage to plan down to the month when their baby is born are pretty lucky! 

Happy birthday Pixie :) 

Good luck with your scan Beccy, I think I'm one of the last to be scanned??


----------



## Boo44

Angel I feel sure you're having a girl! By the nub theory at least... I do totally understand what you're saying xx

Rhi I also have two boys who are the most bloody amazing people in the world and I could not bear to think if either had been girls as they are so brilliant together! I would love to give them a sister this time. Like you I feel sure it's s boy. My scan got 50/50 boy vs girl guesses lol so none the wiser. Either way we are definitely finished this time x


----------



## Boo44

Also Angel if it helps I also still feel crappy a lot of the time. Still very nauseous, still have the awful taste in my mouth and still exhausted and headachey and falling asleep on the sofa every night.... #sadface


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Now we're very close to announcing I'm not looking forward to gender comments, I'm just dreading certain family members saying they hope we have a girl. I know it doesn't matter what people think but pregnancy makes me very sensitive.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

That would be so nerve wracking knowing the hospital is going to be so cram packed full of others delivering babies at the same time. Especially if it means sometimes there isn't even a bed! I was very fortunate with my daughter that we were the only two patients on the entire floor the whole time we were up there until hours before we were to be discharged. I doubt I will be THAT lucky again but it would be nice for it to be pretty calm once more. 

Can't wait for a scan update from you tomorrow Beccy!


----------



## Starlight32

We didn't think of the month either! I'm glad there will be no chance of snow on route to the hospital though.


----------



## gaiagirl

My son is Nov Baby and K cutoff here is Jan 1. I'm already torn about whether to send a him at 4 or 5. I'm leaning towards waiting a year but we will see.

Hell, I am so sick today. I can't belive how bad it still is with meds. This is so different and so much worse.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm with vanilla - I'm just lucky and shocked to be here at all, there could be no timing it for us. 

When I had Xander it was pretty busy, there was a lady in maternity triage using gas and air and screaming like a crazy lady waiting for a bed. And then I came in, my contractions had stopped but I had pre eclampsia and they sent me through before her. At the time I barely noticed, I was feeling so shitty, but afterwards I felt really guilty about it! 

The hospital was full the whole time though, there were no empty beds on the ward and one of the ladies that was next to me had had an emergency section at 24 weeks. It was so awful that she had to sit on the ward with us and our massive babies while hers was so poorly, it took them two days to get her a private room.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Good luck with your scan today Becy!


----------



## Dory85

Not maternity but I work on an Acute Medical Unit as a nurse and it is insane at the moment. This week we have had a 3 hour wait for ambulances to even bring their patients in the building and pre alerts being clerked in the corridors. It's the scariest I've ever seen it but there are simply no beds. The ambulance service is currently receiving as many calls as they would expect on new year's Eve (not all appropriate either).

Fortunately the trust I work at is lucky enough to have a sister hospital so if maternity gets too busy they transfer to the other hospital but that is why I chose to have my babies in a different trust. I didn't want the risk of it being so busy that I suddenly had to make an hour trip instead of 15 minutes.


----------



## Squig34

Good luck today Beccy!

Dory that's awful. It's the inappropriate patients that get my goat. It should be poss to fine them for wasting resources and/or being idiots...


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 said:


> Good luck today Beccy!
> 
> Dory that's awful. It's the inappropriate patients that get my goat. It should be poss to fine them for wasting resources and/or being idiots...

I agree that it's really bad when people waste resources and doctor's times, it's like they think the world revolves around them! I've always thought they should tax the source of the problems more i.e nightclubs, think of how much is spent on cleaning up roads, police and A&E departments because of drunk people.

The ward I was on was packed too, there were no empty beds and it was noisy chaos and they really didn't enforce the visitor rules - one bed next to me had a large group of friends there all the damn time and they were so loud! I got wheeled into the ward so went straight into a delivery room, but was ignored soon as my butt touched the bed :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

14+6 got put back 1 day so I wasn't far off due 2nd June baby healthy and wriggling around :) 

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9674_zps6ddnzrif.jpg

Gender guessing is going to drive me crazy now .. OH thinks boy .. I'm unsure compared to Ds I think girl but :shrug: 20 week scan is 18th January


----------



## karlilay

Aw gorgeous scan pics! 

My baby was planned down to the last detail. My other twos birthdays are 1st Dec and 4th Jan, December absolutley cripples me. We wanted a baby when the weather was nice, we haspve massive back garden and I would love nothing more than a bbq and bouncy castle in the garden for a party.
So there was a gap from April - June where I wanted to have the baby. Luckily we fell first time, first month of trying. Else we would have tried next year...

Been sick a few times over the past few days. And I thought I was over it. 

9 days till my scan!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lovely scan pics, amazing how much more developed baby looks then scans from 11/12 weeks! x


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> 14+6 got put back 1 day so I wasn't far off due 2nd June baby healthy and wriggling around :)
> 
> https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9674_zps6ddnzrif.jpg
> 
> Gender guessing is going to drive me crazy now .. OH thinks boy .. I'm unsure compared to Ds I think girl but :shrug: 20 week scan is 18th January

Lovely photos! they're so clear and detailed! I'm glad it all went well :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lovely pics! I would guess girl !


----------



## Squig34

Great news Becy :)


----------



## Tinky_82

My scan also went well little one was posing and wouldn't keep still. I got put ahead 2 days so currently 12 + 5 due June 17. My gut instinct says girl but not bothered either way - I'd welcome guesses.
 



Attached Files:







20151209_105153.jpg
File size: 24.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad all went well for you too Tinky! Lovely picture! I'm useless at guessing I've been checking nub on mine since I got home :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Congrats Becky and lovely pics - I only got one printed out this time which is a shame.


----------



## karlilay

tinky , your babies nub looks like mine, they say if it's flat to their spine. It's a girl. Which I think yours looks like. Here's mine for comparison.

I will find out next Sat if it's a girl or boy, son I'll be sure to update!


----------



## Boo44

Karlilay I will be SOOO surprised if your baby isn't a girl! That is a textbook girl nub id put money on it! :) How exciting you find out so soon!

Congrats tinky and Beccy! So glad the scans went well :) Tinky we are due the same day! :cloud9:

I'm no good with nubs any more unless they're really obvious like karlilays! The tiniest movement in baby can alter the angle of the nub on the picture so it can be tricky to tell the relation to the spine accurately!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think nub is not even visable on mine! I've been trying to look for ages now.. a few say girl but others say boy but that's to do with the babies face :lol: not sure how a face can determine a gender :rofl: everyone was sure ds was a girl and all wrong

This is a single picture but again I can't see a nub 
https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9676_zpsyxy8ltga_edit_1449664587913_zpsnn3sbqvm.jpg https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9675_zpsqgmiyhji_edit_1449657816039_zpsrupddjmw.jpg


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congrats Tinky, great pic although I'm not sure whether to guess boy or girl. 

Karli I can never usually see/tell where the nub is but it's soo clear on yours, I'm so intrigued now to find out what you're having.


----------



## vaniilla

Tinky_82 - lovely picture :)

Karli - it's so exciting that you'll find out the gender so soon! :dance:


3 days till our scan, I'm really worried they'll put me back again, I'm also worried that if they put me back it'll mean another internal scan, I'm a big prude at the best of times and these scans just make me feel very anxious and ill.


----------



## Tinky_82

Thanks Karlilay - looking forward to finding out what you're having x


----------



## karlilay

Me too, I'm fed up of gender guessing now :)

How lovely to scroll through the past few weeks and see all these lovely pictures!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Lovely scan pics Beccy and Tinky!


----------



## gaiagirl

Adorable scans girls! I'm useless with guesses.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lovely scan pictures ladies and great to know that both babies are doing well. 
I am rubbish with guessing gender so I'll be no help! Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Excellent scan pics ladies! I don't even know what a nub is so I'm no help :dohh: 

11+2 today and I've puked for the first time. I feel so rotten :-(


----------



## Tinky_82

Oh I'm sorry lil_pixie hopefully it was a hormone peak and will improve from now on. I'm still nauseous if I haven't eaten.


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Excellent scan pics ladies! I don't even know what a nub is so I'm no help :dohh:
> 
> 11+2 today and I've puked for the first time. I feel so rotten :-(

Oh no :( I hope it was a one off and won't return :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

2 sleeps until my scan! I'm really nervous, but have been so busy that I've not thought of it much and its flown round.

Sorry you've been sick pixie, hopefully it was a one off.


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't thrown up this whole pregnancy just been nauseous until today. I thought I was in the clear since I'm now 12 weeks. I guess not


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I had my first gender dream last night, ultrasound tech announced in my dream baby is a boy. Even in my dream I was totally shocked! The feeling didn't go away when I woke either. I've gotten way too confident in my gut feeling that it's going to be difficult to get used to the idea of a boy if I'm wrong this time around! I'm just so ready to know and start planning!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can you put me on the 2nd June Geralyn please :)


----------



## GeralynB

Becyboo__x said:


> Can you put me on the 2nd June Geralyn please :)

Sure can


----------



## joo

I've been feeling sick again for a few days, I was sick yesterday morning. It's so not fun when your LO still poops in the potty and you have to clean them up while barfing but trying to not let them feel bad about pooping!

I hope we're all feeling better really soon ladies xx


----------



## Starlight32

I'm still so tired all the time. And today I've had cramping :( I pray everything is ok. 

Lovely scans ladies!


----------



## gaiagirl

Joo I am so with you. I only have to deal with poops about 3x a week when I'm home alone with DS. I make DH do the rest...trying to convince DS to poop on the big potty so it goes right into the water. Hopefully soon. 

I'm floored by how rough it still is close to 12 weeks! Hoping its only 2 more max...

Starlight cramping is totally normal as things move and stretch. Are you familiar with round ligament pain and how it feels? As uterus moves up out of pelvis you can get a lot more RLP and can feel pretty sharp and uncomfortable. Could also be gas or constipation cramps.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight I'm getting cramping too, like the pp said it's completely normal.

I hope everyone's nausea eases off :hugs: mine is improving provided I don't eat anything, smell anything or have to watch anyone eat! 

Tinkerbelle I think we both have a scan tomorrow? I'm feeling really nervous!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes mines tomorrow at 10:30am, what time is yours? I'm starting to get nervous too!


----------



## Starlight32

I've been getting sharp pain where my leg meets my body. It's worse on my right side. I think this is round ligament pain? I had it for an hour last night in bed after jumping up to use the bathroom. I though rlp only lasted a few minutes?

Can't wait to hear about your scans! Has pretty much everyone had a scan by this point??


----------



## Squig34

Good luck tomorrow Tinkerbelle & Vaniilla! I have my usual weekly scan at 9.45am tomorrow too :) I hope you don't have to get an internal Vaniilla. I've had so many, it simply doesn't bother me any more & they now use this new hi-tech scanner which shows which ovary you ovulated from & your uterine position!

I'm 12 weeks today too & had expected the nausea to be gone by now but it hasn't for me either. Sorry so many of us are still suffering! Pixie I hope the vomiting was a one - off & you'll start feeling better now.

Tinky, great about your scan too :) 

What is this nub you all keep looking for???


----------



## joo

Gaiagirl - we have had or first poop in the toilet this morning, hallelujah! :wohoo: we had an engineer servicing our boiler so she had no choice bit to use the toilet upstairs. we are going tp the shop to buy a cheap toy after promising her for months when she poops on the loo she can buy a small toy. I usually make OH sort her out too :haha:


----------



## joo

Just got my anatomy scan appointment - 26 January. It's almost 7 weeks, sooo far away!


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Yes mines tomorrow at 10:30am, what time is yours? I'm starting to get nervous too!

I can't tell the date anymore, I actually thought it was Friday today :dohh: it's on Saturday at 1pm, I have a feeling the time is going to drag!



Starlight32 said:


> I've been getting sharp pain where my leg meets my body. It's worse on my right side. I think this is round ligament pain? I had it for an hour last night in bed after jumping up to use the bathroom. I though rlp only lasted a few minutes?
> 
> Can't wait to hear about your scans! Has pretty much everyone had a scan by this point??

sound like RLP but it can last longer if you've strained the muscles a bit or they've been stretching a fair amount - when I get the cramps they last a lot longer than a few minutes. 




joo said:


> Gaiagirl - we have had or first poop in the toilet this morning, hallelujah! :wohoo: we had an engineer servicing our boiler so she had no choice bit to use the toilet upstairs. we are going tp the shop to buy a cheap toy after promising her for months when she poops on the loo she can buy a small toy. I usually make OH sort her out too :haha:

That's great news! :dance: I remember being over the moon when DS finally sat on the toilet, he was always scared of falling through it even with a toddler seat.



joo said:


> Just got my anatomy scan appointment - 26 January. It's almost 7 weeks, sooo far away!

Hopefully it will go quickly! they always say second tri goes the fastest. 

We're seeing lo in his first school play today :cloud9: :cry: I can't believe how fast they grow up!


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 said:


> Good luck tomorrow Tinkerbelle & Vaniilla! I have my usual weekly scan at 9.45am tomorrow too :) I hope you don't have to get an internal Vaniilla. I've had so many, it simply doesn't bother me any more & they now use this new hi-tech scanner which shows which ovary you ovulated from & your uterine position!
> 
> I'm 12 weeks today too & had expected the nausea to be gone by now but it hasn't for me either. Sorry so many of us are still suffering! Pixie I hope the vomiting was a one - off & you'll start feeling better now.
> 
> Tinky, great about your scan too :)
> 
> What is this nub you all keep looking for???

I don't know what's wrong with me and internal's , it just feels too exposed! doesn't help that so far all of them I've had done have been carried out by a grumpy man!

I hope your scan goes well tomorrow :) it will be interesting to see all the changes and growth you'll be able to see!


----------



## Dory85

My anomaly scan is 25th January and I agree. It's aaages. Thank God we have Christmas, New Year and DD starting funded nursery to keep me busy.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still waiting for the date for my 12 week scan. My area seems to be so unorganized compared to others. Ughh. I don't even think it will be before Christmas at this rate. =(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight I've had on and off cramping through this pregnancy and also experience pains where the tops of my legs meet my body. 

Squig I'm not actually sure what a nub is, I know where people mean when they talk about the angle of them on scans but don't know what it actually is. If you google it there's a website that explains about boy/girl angles with pictures. 

Looking at the appointments on the sheet from the drs I see the midwife so much less with this being a 2nd pregnancy, can you choose to have the same amount of appointments as a 1st time mum or are they just not available to you at all?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

The thing I hated most about internal scans is dh sitting there watching me take my pants off :dohh: I don't know why but it makes me so uncomfortable. 

Vanilla we've got Xander's first Christmas play next week, I'm so excited! 

There are two old men sat opposite me on the bus and they smell like an ashtray :'( Yuk!


----------



## GeralynB

So here's a funny story about internal sonos. When I was pregnant with my son we went for an early sono to confirm heartbeat. My sister (the sono tech) was doing it. After she got the transducer inserted she was like "oh I forgot something in the other room " and asks DH to hold it lol Good thing I don't get embarrassed easily. That obviously wouldn't happen to anyone else..only because it was my sister


----------



## lynnikins

tinkerbelle , if you want to see the MW you can always call the clinic and book to see someone but they normally won't book as many appointments for low risk second+ timers as there arent enough mw's to handle that kind of demand, i know i need to get my mw appointments booked at the previous one or at least a month in advance to be able to see her unless its really urgent and then they advise me to go to the EPU anyway till 20 wks then to labour ward with anything urgent as the community care teams have to handle both Antenatal and Postnatal care and the Home birth lot too unless the trust is lucky to have a seperate HB team. My MW though is always happy to discuss stuff on the phone with me if I need to talk to her about something thats worrying me for any reason.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:wave: hi ladies sorry i've been mia, just got home from vacation! how is everyone doing? can you ladies fill me in on anything important i missed? i can't possibly read all those pages lol! just a brief summary would be awesome.

any scans coming up?

i get to have my next ob appt tomorrow but no scans til jan. i get to hear hb though and i'll be happy with that for now!


----------



## mommyxofxone

can you believe we'll be in second tri soon?! omg!


----------



## gaiagirl

joo said:


> Gaiagirl - we have had or first poop in the toilet this morning, hallelujah! :wohoo: we had an engineer servicing our boiler so she had no choice bit to use the toilet upstairs. we are going tp the shop to buy a cheap toy after promising her for months when she poops on the loo she can buy a small toy. I usually make OH sort her out too :haha:

That's great! Do you mean on the adult potty rather than little toddler one, or first poop in any potty at all?!?! Exciting either way but bigger if it was her first non diaper poop!

DS has been out of diapers since 28 months but he still uses the little potty that I have to dump out and even that is incredibly difficult this past 2 months!


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm surprised you ladies have to have internal US so close to 12 weeks. I had abdominal at 9.5 weeks and it was totally fine! Ugh I don't think I would even want an US if it was internal...that weirds me out! 

Speaking if internal, I need a PAP but have never had one in pregnancy. I'll likely wait until close to 20 weeks because I don't love idea of first trimester inserting speculum etc...anyone had one in pregnancy? Tips?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander never used a little potty - he loved making us take him upstairs every 10 mins :dohh: compared to smelly potty poops I'm very grateful!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had a private abdominal scan at 9 weeks but my epau has a policy of internal scans before 12 weeks :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lol Geralyn I would have found that so awkward yet funny! 

Mommyofone hope you had a good holiday, I have my scan tomorrow morning. Then I think there's literally just a couple more ladies left to be scanned. I just cannot believe how fast it's all going!


----------



## Becyboo__x

mommyxofxone said:


> :wave: hi ladies sorry i've been mia, just got home from vacation! how is everyone doing? can you ladies fill me in on anything important i missed? i can't possibly read all those pages lol! just a brief summary would be awesome.
> 
> any scans coming up?
> 
> i get to have my next ob appt tomorrow but no scans til jan. i get to hear hb though and i'll be happy with that for now!

Hope you had a good time :)

I had a scan yesterday few pages back I think the pictures are :) all healthy :)
Have another soon as OHs mum is insisting to get us a early private scan for gender :lol:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We have the issue with my son where he will still only poo in a nappy. He's been potty trained wee-wise for over a year with no issues at all but when he needs a poo he insists we put a nappy on him. I have no idea what to do, at 1 point we just stopped buying them but he refused to go at all for days and the dr told me this wasn't the right way to go about it, but no other advice has worked so far. It's very common apparently.


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> I'm surprised you ladies have to have internal US so close to 12 weeks. I had abdominal at 9.5 weeks and it was totally fine! Ugh I don't think I would even want an US if it was internal...that weirds me out!
> 
> Speaking if internal, I need a PAP but have never had one in pregnancy. I'll likely wait until close to 20 weeks because I don't love idea of first trimester inserting speculum etc...anyone had one in pregnancy? Tips?

I need one and was told to book one at the 6 week postnatal check up, I don't think they do them here during pregnancy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink my nephew did the exact same thing till well after he turned 4. Honestly one day he just stopped doing it on his own. My sister just used to say he won't be doing this when he's 10, leave him be and she was right. 

I'm having to remind myself the same thing when it comes to being dry though the night - Xander is 4 on sunday and is nowhere near ready to go to bed without a nappy.


----------



## joo

gaiagirl said:


> joo said:
> 
> 
> That's great! Do you mean on the adult potty rather than little toddler one, or first poop in any potty at all?!?! Exciting either way but bigger if it was her first non diaper poop!
> 
> DS has been out of diapers since 28 months but he still uses the little potty that I have to dump out and even that is incredibly difficult this past 2 months!
> 
> In the adult toilet! She pees on the toilet all of the time but eventually poops on the potty after holding it in for too long. we took her out to buy a toy for going on the adult toilet but it's broken! so we went out to a different shop for something else's and that has broken too :dohh:Click to expand...


----------



## joo

tinkerbelle93 said:


> We have the issue with my son where he will still only poo in a nappy. He's been potty trained wee-wise for over a year with no issues at all but when he needs a poo he insists we put a nappy on him. I have no idea what to do, at 1 point we just stopped buying them but he refused to go at all for days and the dr told me this wasn't the right way to go about it, but no other advice has worked so far. It's very common apparently.

Aw tinkerbelle that is rough. i have heard that it's so common. my dd with holds her poops but this started before potty training. It has been a gradual thing but she is slowly going a bit more regularly. I hope you get sorted with your son, but most likely will be a wait it out and he'll suddenly do it scenario xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you ladies, it's very reassuring knowing how common it is. I'm soo hoping it sorts itself out before baby is here so I'm not changing 2 lots of pooey nappies every day :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> We have the issue with my son where he will still only poo in a nappy. He's been potty trained wee-wise for over a year with no issues at all but when he needs a poo he insists we put a nappy on him. I have no idea what to do, at 1 point we just stopped buying them but he refused to go at all for days and the dr told me this wasn't the right way to go about it, but no other advice has worked so far. It's very common apparently.

I never had that problem my son took awhile to stay dry at night mainly but he always climbed onto the big toilet for #2 used to love going even sing :lol: I'm not sure what you can do Ive not heard of it before only kids not wanting to wear pants etc .. I hated potty training with my son he was hard I hope you can find a way around it I'm sure you will before baby is here though! :)


----------



## GeralynB

I had a Pap smear when I was pregnant last time at 8 weeks. It was no problem


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Like vanilla said I'm not sure they do them in pregnancy in the UK. I needed one when I was pregnant with Xander and I was told to go a few months after he was born instead.


----------



## joo

For some.reason they don't do smears while pregnant here. like vaniilla said i was told to book mine after my DD was born after I'd healed. I also had booked to have some swabs a while back for recurrent BV, had to wait a month for the appointment by which time I'd found out i was pregnant so they wouldn't do them, only did a lower swab . I wonder why it's so different here.


----------



## vaniilla

joo said:


> For some.reason they don't do smears while pregnant here. like vaniilla said i was told to book mine after my DD was born after I'd healed. I also had booked to have some swabs a while back for recurrent BV, had to wait a month for the appointment by which time I'd found out i was pregnant so they wouldn't do them, only did a lower swab . I wonder why it's so different here.

The nhs website says this :

Cervical screening and pregnancy

In most cases, it is not recommended that a woman has a cervical screening test while she is, or could be, pregnant. This is because pregnancy can make the result of your test harder to interpret.

So I guess they wait until it's easier for them to get good results.


DS was easy thankfully to potty train but in the second week he went through a short (but disgusting ) phase of going to the potty but pooping in his hand and bringing it to me, once I was on the phone and held my hand out without realizing what was going on :sick::sick::sick: It took him nearly a year to willingly sit on the toilet though, cleaning potties not fun! 

Night time readiness needs a change in the brain to take place, they have no control over it so it happens when it does, we switched ds to pants and waterproof sheets when we stopped having more than 3 accidents at night and it went from there - not allowing water 2 hours before bedtime really helped.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Woo hoo tinkerbelle! Can't wait to see photos. 

I had the internal at 8 weeks yuck. They always do them at my office before 12 weeks though. 

As for the pap it wasn't even suggested this time. With dd they got mad when I declined it. (Different office)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I had a pap at 12 weeks both times. Caused me no pain or harm so I don't think it's anything to worry about! As someone said the results can just be harder to read/a little unreliable because pregnancy can cause abnormal cells but if that happens they just suggest a redo after delivery/recovery.


----------



## gaiagirl

Good to know ladies, thanks. I don't really want that weighing on me to do with a 3yo and newborn so will likely get it in new year. 

We got pretty lucky with potty learning and it was an easy transition...DS also was out of night diapers by 2.5 and has never had an accident at night *knock on wood*. I can't imagine the next one will be that easy, but hey maybe they will be a great sleeper instead and I'll take that! hahahha


----------



## Starlight32

Gaiagirl, I had a pap when I found out I was pregnant. I was about right weeks. It's typical in the practice I see.

I had two internal scans and it didn't bother me. I did read that internal means the ultrasound is closer to baby though which apparently is not too great.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I didn't think there was any evidence that ultrasound exposure is harmful? 

I'm yet to have a smear (under 25) but never been bothered by sweeps, swabs, having my coil in/out or internal examinations in labour.. although I'm sure someone mentioned a few pages back about a man doing something like that for them. I don't think I'd be comfortable with that thinking about it!


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I didn't think there was any evidence that ultrasound exposure is harmful?
> 
> I'm yet to have a smear (under 25) but never been bothered by sweeps, swabs, having my coil in/out or internal examinations in labour.. although I'm sure someone mentioned a few pages back about a man doing something like that for them. I don't think I'd be comfortable with that thinking about it!

That was me :haha: Same grumpy fertility specialist every time :dohh: I would have really liked for a woman but it was never an option given even when I asked.


----------



## mommyxofxone

There is some talk about ultrasounds and dopplers causing potential harm buuuut I thought for the ultrasound those were older machines and the new ones didn't cause any issues. I do know some drs say not to use dopplers very frequently though. But inhonestly don't know what harm it does.


----------



## gaiagirl

It's kind of a grey area...it has shown harm on rodent fetuses in high doses (higher than our machines). So the potential is there...but there hasn't been any evidence or at least statistically significant evidence with humans. They've been using them routinely in pregnancy for 30 years in N Am so clearly it isn't a high risk.

I still hope to stick to 2-3 US and occasional doppler use until I feel regular movement though. But I really doubt there is any reason to be worried about more US.


----------



## gaiagirl

Crazy to think though that my mom had 0 US with me and I don't think much doppler/fetal heart rate monitoring at ALL. Not even once in 40 weeks!


----------



## karlilay

Morning sickness I s back big time :(


----------



## Tinky_82

That sucks Karilay with my first it came back for a few days at about 13.5 weeks them went for good. 
With this one its still there, particularly in the evening.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

karlilay said:


> Morning sickness I s back big time :(

:hugs: that seriously sucks. Hopefully it fades off again soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Eek first scan in an hour and a half, feeling so nervous!


----------



## karlilay

Thank you both, my little boy is off school with a sickness bug so might be that :( 

Good luck Tinkerbelle, :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Only half an hour now? 

Good luck tink, please update us soon!


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck Tink


----------



## Starlight32

Tink, let us know how it goes!

I want to limit Doppler and ultrasound use but it hasn't really happened. I've had 3 scans and the dr has used the Doppler twice. Luckily all were short though. Of course it's nice to have reassurance too, just some studies about them freak me out. I did skip the NT scan because I figured it would be more than a few minutes long.


----------



## Boo44

joo said:


> For some.reason they don't do smears while pregnant here. like vaniilla said i was told to book mine after my DD was born after I'd healed. I also had booked to have some swabs a while back for recurrent BV, had to wait a month for the appointment by which time I'd found out i was pregnant so they wouldn't do them, only did a lower swab . I wonder why it's so different here.

Lots of women have ectropions on their cervix in pregnancy too which can be irritated or bleed after a smear also. Main reason is the difficulty interpreting though. You're right they definitely don't do them in pregnancy in the UK in fact they delay routine ones that are due, until at least 8 weeks postnatal. Of course if you had a problem with your cervix in pregnancy they would send you for colposcopy, it's just the smear that is no good. I guess that's the difference between NHS and private health services, with the private guys you seem to get an 'MOT' and they literally do everything whilst the NHS would only do what's necessary and proven...


I'm due my 3 yearly smear in Jan so will have to wait until after baby xx

At work today and feeling nauseous and exhausted. Also have had SO MANY headaches this pregnancy, I think they're tension the headaches but I'm totally sick of them now! Think I thought I'd be better by now...


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Eek first scan in an hour and a half, feeling so nervous!

I hope it went well! 



karlilay said:


> Thank you both, my little boy is off school with a sickness bug so might be that :(
> 
> Good luck Tinkerbelle, :)

Oh no, I hope you both feel better soon. :hugs:


in just over 24 hours is my scan, I'm absolutely petrified :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Hope all has gone well Tinkerbelle!

Everything was fine with Squiggle at my scan. I have my booking in appointment now on Tuesday - moved from the following week. Hopefully baby will cooperate by stretching out properly to be measured, couldn't get an accurate size this morning although size even slightly curled up was right on target so no concerns & hb of 160.


----------



## Starlight32

Have you guys made your pregnancies 'public' yet? 15 weeks today and only a handful of people know. Not sure when I'll tell the rest of work....


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squig, fab news on the scan. Xx
Tinkerbelle, I hope all went well at your scan. Xx
Starlight, I am holding off telling people as long as possible. Only DH and I know at the moment. We haven't told a soul, not even parents or the children! X

6 days until my scan. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Everyone knows here, we posted in Facebook after the 12 week scan.


----------



## karlilay

Everyone knows here too. I let every one know at 11 weeks:)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Haven't told a soul. Although we are convinced the mil knows after her texting us to out right ask us after she dreamt it.(that I was pregnant).. Weirdo hahah. (I think I mentioned awhile back). I hadn't even seen her for a month when she sent the txt message so god knows where she plucked it from. My husband responded by telling her "oh that's a funny dream" so yeah there is no way she hasn't figured it out lmao. She obviously just took the hint that he didn't want to admit it and hasn't pushed it. I saw her last weekend and she said "you feeling okay you look tired" she sooo knows lol. Gonna make her stew a bit longer haha.


----------



## GeralynB

We've told everyone


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We haven't told anyone extra. We told two of my sisters and our parents straight away. I think Carl wants to tell everyone next week after the scan so that's what we'll do. I don't feel ready yet but I don't want to spoil my last pregnancy worrying either. 

Squig I'm so glad the scan went well :dance: how long will you have weekly scans for?


----------



## vaniilla

Nobody knows yet, we're telling MIL on Sunday as she's coming down to see us and I'm telling my mum over the phone, DH will have free rein to tell everyone after the scan/when we reach second tri.


----------



## Tinky_82

Telling my parents tonight. In laws were told after scan. Other than that just a handful of people.


----------



## Dory85

We went public with the news yesterday. There was a lot of 'wow' and 'you're mad'.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Everyone knew quite early on with us


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Scan was all good! :cloud9: I forgot how emotional it is seeing the little baby wriggling on screen, and it always seems to take you by surprise when you see it there haha. 

My official due date is now 14th June which is 3 days earlier than the original one, so it was nice to be told I'm a teeny bit further along than I thought, I really expected to be put back! I've been comparing the pictures to my son's scans.. I'll post a picture up later to see if anyone has any gender guesses. 

I can't believe how quickly we were seen, at my old hospital with my sons scans it was always super busy and each time we were seen about an hour after the set appointment time. We came 15 mins early to this one and were seen straight away. I'd been scanned and had my bloods done and back in the car in under half an hour so we had time to go into town for some coffee and cake which was nice. Weirdly enough I saw a mum I talk to from my son's nursery in the hospital and found out she's pregnant with the exact same due date as me.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad to hear the scan went well tinkerbelle, yay to being put forward!


such a strange coincidence that she's due on the same day, I wonder which will have their baby first now :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

Tinkerbelle would you like your due date changed on the front page?


----------



## Tinky_82

Glad it went well Tink - looking forward to seeing the pics


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes please Geralyn x


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Glad to hear everyone's ultrasounds have been great! 

We went ahead and just announced on Facebook about a week after seeing baby. I was sad to not have it as our secret but so nice to be able to talk about it and have people understand my occasional not feeling good/mood swings :haha:

Does anyone else have trouble when laying on their back/right side yet? I simply cannot do it! And it's so crazy to me that it's already a problem this early!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It's still pretty much a secret with us.. I told my best friend last week but that's it. DH's boss knows as he needed to make sure he could get the time off for the scan, but that's about it. Oh and the woman I bumped into at the hospital, but you don't really have a choice when you're both sat there clutching Bounty packs :haha: 

I so want to tell my parents now but my dad is abroad working until next week and we wanted to tell them together! Rest of our family/friends we will tell when we see them Xmas/Boxing Day time, by which point I'll be 15 and a half weeks!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink I'm so glad everything was perfect at your scan :cloud9: 

I had to go to a different place for my midwife appointment at 9 weeks. While I was sat in the waiting room the woman to come out before I went in was one of the mums from Xander's class, then when I came out there was one woman waiting and she was also a mum from Xander's class :dohh: 

No trouble sleeping on my back/side/stomach just yet - I'm already sick of getting up twice to pee though!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Just a question... can you choose where you have your ultrasound scan? 

I've been booked my 20-week scan at the hospital where I gave birth to my son, as this hospital does not do them. However, since I had a traumatic birth with my son going to the hospital has been a massive trigger for anxiety and I'm planning on giving birth at a different one. The thought of going there next month is making me feel really anxious, do you think it would be possible to for me to have it changed to a different hospital? I would rather travel then go back there.


----------



## Tinky_82

Geralyn could you please change my due date to the 17th? Thank you


----------



## mommyxofxone

gaiagirl said:


> Crazy to think though that my mom had 0 US with me and I don't think much doppler/fetal heart rate monitoring at ALL. Not even once in 40 weeks!

i know right? my mom either. she had one scan with my brother i think maybe? but that was 4 years after me.



karlilay said:


> Morning sickness I s back big time :(

so sorry hun :(



Starlight32 said:


> Tink, let us know how it goes!
> 
> I want to limit Doppler and ultrasound use but it hasn't really happened. I've had 3 scans and the dr has used the Doppler twice. Luckily all were short though. Of course it's nice to have reassurance too, just some studies about them freak me out. I did skip the NT scan because I figured it would be more than a few minutes long.

The NT scan i believe is about an hour. I had it with dd. but passed this time.



Starlight32 said:


> Have you guys made your pregnancies 'public' yet? 15 weeks today and only a handful of people know. Not sure when I'll tell the rest of work....

everyone has known since 5 weeks here.



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Scan was all good! :cloud9: I forgot how emotional it is seeing the little baby wriggling on screen, and it always seems to take you by surprise when you see it there haha.
> 
> My official due date is now 14th June which is 3 days earlier than the original one, so it was nice to be told I'm a teeny bit further along than I thought, I really expected to be put back! I've been comparing the pictures to my son's scans.. I'll post a picture up later to see if anyone has any gender guesses.
> 
> I can't believe how quickly we were seen, at my old hospital with my sons scans it was always super busy and each time we were seen about an hour after the set appointment time. We came 15 mins early to this one and were seen straight away. I'd been scanned and had my bloods done and back in the car in under half an hour so we had time to go into town for some coffee and cake which was nice. Weirdly enough I saw a mum I talk to from my son's nursery in the hospital and found out she's pregnant with the exact same due date as me.

Can't wait to see the photos!!!! And i also can't wait til all those yellow birds on the front page start changing colors :)


afm- ob appt today, hopefully will hear hb! taking dd along and letting her hear it! exciting!

Most of my symptoms have disappeared- which kind of freaks me out, even though it happened with dd too- it's still freaky. will be happy to hear the hb today.


----------



## GeralynB

Tinky_82 said:


> Geralyn could you please change my due date to the 17th? Thank you

No problem


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Glad the scan went well Tinkerbelle. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Just a question... can you choose where you have your ultrasound scan?
> 
> I've been booked my 20-week scan at the hospital where I gave birth to my son, as this hospital does not do them. However, since I had a traumatic birth with my son going to the hospital has been a massive trigger for anxiety and I'm planning on giving birth at a different one. The thought of going there next month is making me feel really anxious, do you think it would be possible to for me to have it changed to a different hospital? I would rather travel then go back there.

Yes, absolutely you have a choice on where you have treatment. Have you told your midwife? she should be able to arrange/rearrange it so that you never have to go into that hospital.


----------



## gaiagirl

That's great Tinkerbell. Looking forward to pics.

12 weeks! Yes! Let's hope it is a turning the corner week...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks ladies :) 

Thanks vanilla, I'll phone my midwife. She's been very supportive about my previous birth and anxiety ect so hopefully it won't be an issue :)


----------



## Squig34

Glad your scan went well Tinkerbelle :)

Pixie, I think that's the last of the weekly scans now. I'll get scanned on Tuesday at booking in & then find out their plan for monitoring me, which I hope will include scans every few weeks to keep an eye on growth, which is the thing I'll now be most anxious about.

We've told family & are telling close friends as we see them, but to the world at large (& mostly work), it will be after the 20 week scan & we won't be announcing on FB.


----------



## vaniilla

Spd has arrived, my hips have started getting very sore walking back home on the school run, I ended up needing crutches with ds, I dread to think how I'll manage the walk later on. :(


----------



## Dory85

My NT scan only took about 15 minutes with each baby. 

I'm not having my hospital appointments and scans at my local hospital because I have had all my babies at the second closest one. I just told my midwife and she arranged it all.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm getting lots of aches in my abdomen today, I guess this is stretching ligaments? It's not like period pain, or cranos, just a dull ache like I've pulled a muscle or something. Off out to OH's work Christmas do so I hope the pain stays manageable.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

1 of the scan pics, any guesses?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> 1 of the scan pics, any guesses?

Great picture! 
Glad all is well .. I think :blue:


----------



## Tinky_82

Cute pic Tink - I have no gender guesses sorry


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - your husband doesn't work in finance does he? :haha: DH has his work christmas thingy today too.

Lovely scan pic! I have no idea though on gender, I'm terrible at guessing.


----------



## Boo44

Lovely pic tink so glad all is well! Your baby looks so big because you're further on than us when you've had your scan! That pic doesn't show the nub so it would be hard to guess xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm hopeless with gender guesses!

Bacon and cottage cheese butties is perfectly reasonable right? :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm gonna guess ... Baby ! =) and I bet I'm right. Haha I'm useless with the gender theory stuff. If I just look and pluck a guess out of thin air I think girl =)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm hopeless with gender guesses!
> 
> Bacon and cottage cheese butties is perfectly reasonable right? :dohh:

Er no :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

All I've been craving is everything unhealthy- McDonald's chicken burgers, chips and gravy, chocolate cookies and chocolate brownies. And I've been indulging in these things wayy too much, trying to be healthy so we had chicken and veg stir fry for dinner tonight (didn't enjoy it at all) and I'm not touching any chocolate but it's so hard!


----------



## Tinky_82

Yum chips with gravy - I fancy that now. I crave tomatoes and sensations sweet chilli crisps - one good one bad at least. 
Angel - I get some days with quite bad aches - it's worse than I remember last time but think it all sounds normal.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Just looked on my scan notes and I have an anterior placenta, is this the most common kind? Does the position of the placenta stay the same or can it change? 

Does anterior placenta mean I'll show later/feel movement later?


----------



## GeralynB

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Just looked on my scan notes and I have an anterior placenta, is this the most common kind? Does the position of the placenta stay the same or can it change?
> 
> Does anterior placenta mean I'll show later/feel movement later?

Both anterior and posterior are equally as common. I had posterior with my first pregnancy and anterior with this one. Usually you feel movement later with anterior. I've also heard that you can have bad back labor with an anterior placenta. I hope that's not the case for me. The placenta can move a tiny bit but not much throughout the pregnancy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I had anterior with mine and I felt dd at 21 weeks or so. And I had back labor. But I preferred that to the few frontal contractions I experienced! 

Tink photo gorgeous! Wish we could see the nub! I'll guess boy for fun. :)

Afm back from appt. Baby's hb is in 150s and all is well. Will be scheduling appt for gender on Monday :)


----------



## Starlight32

Miracles, I've been trying to sleep in my left side but I do switch to the right side occasionally if my left side gets too uncomfortable. Why is sleeping on your right side uncomfortable?

For those who haven't gone public, when do you think you will? I'm thinking about telling work at 19 weeks when we are back from the holidays.


----------



## Dory85

I'm bored. Sitting up with my 3 year old because she's gone from fine ti almost definitely having croup in about an hour. It's mental how kids do that?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

My kids sick too Dory ugh.


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh to sick kids, mine isn't currently but he has had 4 colds since Sept! It's crazy he is usually 90% fine until night time and then he's is the sickest human on the planet from 7pm to 7am. Exhausting.

I think mines anterior this time too and I'm a bit sad it might mean later movement but I'll take it over anything close to the cervix!

Quite a few ppl know but certainly not public knowledge. I'm posting a pic of DS holding a cute sign on xmas day so then it will be widely known :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Starlight32 said:


> Miracles, I've been trying to sleep in my left side but I do switch to the right side occasionally if my left side gets too uncomfortable. Why is sleeping on your right side uncomfortable?
> 
> For those who haven't gone public, when do you think you will? I'm thinking about telling work at 19 weeks when we are back from the holidays.

I have no idea why, I didn't have a problem sleeping on either side with my first pregnancy but with this one if I try to lay any way other than on my left side my heart beats really hard and I sometimes get headaches/have a hard time catching my breath. It's so hard to lay on one side all night long.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight we're going to tell extended family and our friends when we see them over Xmas so I'll be 15/16 weeks by then x


----------



## Squig34

Glad all was well, Mummy :)

Pixie, that sounds vile to me ;) I appear to be growing the healthiest baby ever here; it loves salad but chips & sweet things are a big no-no...

Sorry about the SPD Vaniilla - that's so early for it to start! Good luck with your scan today!


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> I'm bored. Sitting up with my 3 year old because she's gone from fine ti almost definitely having croup in about an hour. It's mental how kids do that?!

Oh no, I hate croup it always sounds a lot worse than it is, one of the times ds had it as a baby we had to take him to hospital, I hope your lo gets well soon. :hugs:



mommyxofxone said:


> My kids sick too Dory ugh.

I hope they get better soon.



Squig34 said:


> Glad all was well, Mummy :)
> 
> Pixie, that sounds vile to me ;) I appear to be growing the healthiest baby ever here; it loves salad but chips & sweet things are a big no-no...
> 
> Sorry about the SPD Vaniilla - that's so early for it to start! Good luck with your scan today!

Thank you! I was up early today so I've had plenty of time to drive myself ill with worry :dohh: 3 hours to go eeeeeeek!

Yea, it started a few weeks later with ds but it seems earlier this time, I had hip dysplasia on both sides at birth which was only picked up when I was almost a year old so had to have corrective surgery, it's made my hips susceptible to getting sore after a long walk and pregnancy just causes havoc.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Vanilla good luck with your scan! Be sure to update as soon as you can :) x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Good luck with the scan vanilla. What time is it?


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck today vanilla!

13 weeks here today! finally!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy 13 weeks mommyofone :)

I'm so so tired, according to all the books the 'fog should be lifting' now with the fatigue ect. but nope I still feel as rubbish. 

Is anyone else not showing at all? I have bloat which looks like a bump most of the day but when I'm completely unbloated and I stand infront of the mirror I really struggle to see ANY change from pre-pregnancy. I just thought a bump might have been really starting to show now I'm nearly 14 weeks. Still fit fine into my skinny jeans and normal clothes too.


----------



## Starlight32

I can definitely tell a difference with no clothes on because my stomach protrudes out! But I wear loose clothes, so I don't think others can see my bump when I'm dressed. I can notice a difference, but it's my body. I can't wait to be at the point where I have a cute bump that people can see!


----------



## vaniilla

The scan went well, it took ages as we had to go in twice because baby was moving around too much for the nuchal measurements, I'm only three days behind not loads like fertility specialist thought! I'm so relieved it went well. :flower:

Can my due date be changed to the 28th please?
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay great news Vanilla! And beautiful scan :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Beautiful pic vanilla :dance: do glad everything went well in the end - winner that you got to see baby twice!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fab news Vanilla. Bubba looks gorgeous. Xx


----------



## karlilay

Lovely picture Vanilla!

Can I ask, has anyone had a gender scan at 16weeks before? I haven't with the other two but I am on Saturday with this one and I want to start buying stuff, we don't earn a lot so I want to be able to stretch the stuff we need over the weeks, but I'm worried it will be wrong.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Great news vanilla and lovely scan


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> Lovely picture Vanilla!
> 
> Can I ask, has anyone had a gender scan at 16weeks before? I haven't with the other two but I am on Saturday with this one and I want to start buying stuff, we don't earn a lot so I want to be able to stretch the stuff we need over the weeks, but I'm worried it will be wrong.

I haven't but I was planning to this time .. BUT everywhere is 16+3 and that's the week before Christmas I'm worried they won't be able to tell being earlier on still even at 16+ we have our gender scan 18th January so seems not far away after Christmas :shrug: but OHs mum was paying for this but she says the place she was looking at says 17 weeks and I'm that on Christmas eve :rofl: 

It shouldn't be wrong I've not heard of it being common to be wrong I don't think we will be buying til after hospital gender scan just to be on safe side


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lovely scan vanilla! 

Becyboo inhave to wait til 18-20 weeks for mine :/


----------



## vaniilla

Thank you guys :) by the time we went in for the second time I was about to pee in my pants :haha: I literally ran out at the end!

Karli - when you have the gender scan they should be able to say how confident they are with the gender, if there was any doubt I'm sure they would say.


----------



## karlilay

Becyboo__x said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Lovely picture Vanilla!
> 
> Can I ask, has anyone had a gender scan at 16weeks before? I haven't with the other two but I am on Saturday with this one and I want to start buying stuff, we don't earn a lot so I want to be able to stretch the stuff we need over the weeks, but I'm worried it will be wrong.
> 
> I haven't but I was planning to this time .. BUT everywhere is 16+3 and that's the week before Christmas I'm worried they won't be able to tell being earlier on still even at 16+ we have our gender scan 18th January so seems not far away after Christmas :shrug: but OHs mum was paying for this but she says the place she was looking at says 17 weeks and I'm that on Christmas eve :rofl:
> 
> It shouldn't be wrong I've not heard of it being common to be wrong I don't think we will be buying til after hospital gender scan just to be on safe sideClick to expand...

The place I'm going say from 16 weeks, and I iwll literally be 16 weeks that day. My 20 week one is 19th Ja so hoping that they can confirm what I'm told at 16 weeks. Although im desperate to know gender, I would still pay the £60 to be able to take my kids along to a scan. They're so excited to come! 

I'll post pics on here after. Anxiety getting at me know though that I might go and there be something wrong with baby...
Does the worry ever stop?!


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous pic vanilla :)

I think gender at 16/40 is pretty accurate karlilay 

Has anyone else had pinkish discharge on and off? I've had it 3 times now once was the night before my scan then twice since :|


----------



## gaiagirl

Lovely Vanilla! We started out as DD buddies but are now 4 days apart...will be interesting to see who has baby first in the end. We all know how much DD really mean lol.

I think gender at 16 weeks would be pretty accurate. 

I am starting to slip from my team yellow resolve eeeek. I haven't decided but I'm so convinced it's a girl I feel like maybe I should find out in case it isn't and I need to spend the last 20 weeks wrapping my head around that. I am SO undecided now.


----------



## Starlight32

We have 4 weeks to go before we can find out gender. I'm excited to know but I don't have a preference, just a healthy baby. I always thought I would want a girl though but now I feel so much love for the baby in my belly that gender doesn't seem to matter!


----------



## gaiagirl

I felt that way last time too! This time it's our last so a boy means accepting I'll never have a daughter and that will undoubtedly be hard for me.


----------



## vaniilla

DS decided to arrive 2 weeks early, it'd be nice if this one followed suit as I'm pretty impatient :haha:


Karli- I agree, the worry never goes away, I just know come next scan I'll be a wreck again.


----------



## Becyboo__x

gaiagirl said:


> I felt that way last time too! This time it's our last so a boy means accepting I'll never have a daughter and that will undoubtedly be hard for me.

I was explaining this to OH today I've had mixed guesses from family and friends on here.. I'm undecided they say the mother has a good intension what they are expecting I'm clueless I just know its nothing like with my DS which could mean nothing lol! But I said today it's hard to say I'll never ever have a daughter with this being our last OH has a son and I have a son, I wouldn't mind another boy as I do just want a healthy baby but it plays on my mind too much about it all never helps people telling me "its defiantly a girl I just know" :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

This is likely to be our last too, and I totally understand about the never having a daughter thing! But we're firmly staying team :yellow: 

If we do have a boy then it's definitely not going to be 'gender disappointment' as such because when we were planning on having 3-4 children I was actually desperate to have another little boy next. Also with my 1st pregnancy there was absolutely no preference whether he was a girl or boy. I see people on other threads who already only have a girl or girls and they just don't want a boy full stop, whereas for me it wouldn't be disappointment with another lovely boy at all, just a sadness at NOT ever having a daughter.


----------



## joo

Starlight32 said:


> Miracles, I've been trying to sleep in my left side but I do switch to the right side occasionally if my left side gets too uncomfortable. Why is sleeping on your right side uncomfortable?
> 
> For those who haven't gone public, when do you think you will? I'm thinking about telling work at 19 weeks when we are back from the holidays.

We just put itbon fb today. Tried just waiting and telling people face to face over this last week but found it too awkward popping it in to conversation! X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> The scan went well, it took ages as we had to go in twice because baby was moving around too much for the nuchal measurements, I'm only three days behind not loads like fertility specialist thought! I'm so relieved it went well. :flower:
> 
> Can my due date be changed to the 28th please?


Ohh lovely pic!! I'm the 28th also :happydance:


----------



## joo

Great can pic vaniilla, i'm glad everything went well xx


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> This is likely to be our last too, and I totally understand about the never having a daughter thing! But we're firmly staying team :yellow:
> 
> If we do have a boy then it's definitely not going to be 'gender disappointment' as such because when we were planning on having 3-4 children I was actually desperate to have another little boy next. Also with my 1st pregnancy there was absolutely no preference whether he was a girl or boy. I see people on other threads who already only have a girl or girls and they just don't want a boy full stop, whereas for me it wouldn't be disappointment with another lovely boy at all, just a sadness at NOT ever having a daughter.

Yeah I don't get this at all when people have a girl and say they definitely only want girls and not a boy! I've seen that too. Seems odd to me, like a bit of everything would be wonderful! 

I've gone backwards and forwards over this a hundred times - before we TTC I was absolutely convinced I only wanted a girl because I have my boys. I was scared to try in case we got a boy. But then we tried for a few months and when I got that BFP I swear all of that disappeared. As soon as the baby was an actual 'thing' and not just an idea, I just want whatever this baby is. I just want THIS baby to be healthy and be in my arms come June. 
So before I was pregnant I thought I would want to find out gender so I could cope with the idea of another boy. But now both me and OH are thinking we won't find out just like we didn't the previous two times, because now there is a baby inside me there's just no way I would need to 'cope' with any gender, I just can't wait to meet him or her!

I'm actually really happy I feel this way as I did worry about the possibility of gender disappointment xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Lovely pics Vaniilla glad it went well


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo yep I totally know what you mean, I'd definitely feel the same way now if I had a girl instead of DS and would be worrying at the thought of never having a son. I think a lot of it is linked to the general sadness of this being the last baby, I'd forgotten how magical and emotional the first scan and seeing the little wriggling baby for the 1st time is, and then it dawned on me after that it was likely to be the last 12 week scan I'll ever experience! Its quite hard when you really think about it!


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Boo yep I totally know what you mean, I'd definitely feel the same way now if I had a girl instead of DS and would be worrying at the thought of never having a son. I think a lot of it is linked to the general sadness of this being the last baby, I'd forgotten how magical and emotional the first scan and seeing the little wriggling baby for the 1st time is, and then it dawned on me after that it was likely to be the last 12 week scan I'll ever experience! Its quite hard when you really think about it!

Aww yeah hun you're so right it is really sad isn't it! Three was always our number so this little one will be my last of everything - sob!

You can never understand how amazing it is to have a little boy that loves you back so completely until you have one. Just as I'm sure you can never understand what it is to have a daughter until you have one. Which is why I would love to experience both in an ideal world but we all know life doesn't always work like that! (My brother has 4 girls!!!)


----------



## vaniilla

I try not to think about this being my last even though I know it's highly unlikely we'll have more, I really want to enjoy it this time around. They say fertility is high after giving birth? I don't know if that means people with pcos too? wishful thinking on my behalf probably!

My dads side are notorious for having girls : my dad = 2 girls, uncle 1 = 4 girls, uncle 2 - 4 girls, 1 boy, uncle 3 - 6 girls, auntie 1 - 3 girls and then my first cousins on dads side have all had girls (5 so far between them!) 



boo - you've put it across better than I can, I 100% agree with you.


----------



## Dory85

Is anyone else quite tall? I'm 5'9" and having a bit of nightmare trying to find maternity trousers long enough. Last time there were quite a few places did longer length trousers and Next did an extra long which was perfect but most places have stopped. Even leggings are usually too short for me. 
I'm hoping Santa brings me some new boots so I can hide my half mast trousers &#128514;


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I'm tiny, I'm forever rolling up all my trousers so I'm no help :dohh:

I'm struggling to find any maternity jeans that are *not* skinny style!!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The skinny ones are too bloody baggy!. I wear a size ten. Today my size ten skinny maternity jeans arrived and they just sag all around the bloody knees etc. I hate that. I think it looks so messy. Looks like I have lost weight and can't afford new clothes or something... Ughhh. But they were half price so nvm haha.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

This is definitely our last but tbh right now I feel really really glad about it. After the last two pregnancies ending in mmc I'm not enjoying this one at all and I'm so glad I won't ever have to do it again. 

I'm not sure how I feel about never having a girl. On one hand one of each would be lovely but on the other two boys would mean they have each other. I think I won't know how I feel about it till it we know what we're having.


----------



## Squig34

Glad all was well Vaniilla, lovely pic :)

George at Asda does some good maternity jeans & not too expensive.

Boo, I had pink spotting on & off (also brown) with my son until 14 weeks. He was always fine. Chances are it's nothing for you either, but I understand the worry.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I got some maternity jeans last pregnancy but because bump was so small they were always so big they wouldn't even stay up at all! I think I just got some normal jeans 1 size up nd they did fine.


----------



## Boo44

I just accidentally unsubscribed from this group and have spent half an hour trying to find it!! :dohh: I had no idea which section of the forum it was in and couldn't find it lol. Usually just come to it via my user CP :)

Thanks squig, it's just like my discharge has a slightly brown tinge to it tonight when I wipe. It seems to be so random times and I never had it with either of my other pregnancies so it does unnerve me a little bit :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

I never got any maternity stuff with DS I got huge and I mean huge.. but I just had baggier tops and wore jumpers near the end with it being Autumn/winter when I got to my biggest.. but I still fit in my everyday jeans :lol: .. this time I'm likly going to live in leggings :rofl: and elastic waist trousers :lol: difference this time it'll be spring/summer when I'll be at my biggest not looking forward to any heat waves with a big bump!


----------



## Starlight32

Joo, I think that's why I haven't told anyone at work. It's not that I want my pregnancy to be a secret, I more find it difficult to bring up naturally. It's easy to tell those I'm close with since they obviously get excited, but the other coworkers won't have that attachment/excitement.

I'm looking forward to dresses in the spring when our bellies really big!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm tall. 5'9" too. I have just ordered some long skinny jeans from new look. Otherwise eBay have some new ones for tall women at around £35. Xx


----------



## gaiagirl

I have some Seraphine maternity leggings that are super long, I'm about 5'7" and have to roll the bottom up a few inches. 

I love maternity clothes, I find them so comfy. I have a lot actually, from last time and a few things I got on Black Friday this year as well. I basically wear only maternity bottoms at this point but tops I can still just wear my looser stuff for now.


----------



## GeralynB

Last time I found out at 15 weeks with my son. This time I'm going at 14 weeks on Dec 23 so we can announce the gender at Christmas to family. My sister said it's pretty accurate at that time. 

This will be our last also and I feel fine with whatever gender. Although I might be a little sad not ever having a girl but I think I'll get over that once baby is actually here


----------



## gaiagirl

I agree I will definitely get over it, I'm sure I'll have moments throughout life of wondering etc. But my biggest issue right now is just that I'm so convinced in my mind that it's a girl...it almost feels like I should find out just so I don't spend 40 weeks imagining this kid as a girl and then &#128558; total shock. 

Maybe it wouldn't be a big deal though, maybe my mind would just shift instantly. 

So hard to know what is best...I'm feeling my team yellow resolve slipping for sure though.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've got a new aversion. To one of m ly kitchen cupboards :dohh: it's so bad my mouth waters if I even think about the cupboard and if Carl opens it I start gagging. There's such a rotten smell in there. It's just the cupboard with the sauces and flour and stuff in so I have no idea what's got me so upset but I'm actually starting to feel afraid of the kitchen :rofl:


----------



## joo

:haha: pixie! I feel like that about my slow cooker. Can't even think about opening the lid without that slow cooker smell coming back to haunt me and my mouth filling with saliva before the retching starts! I think I'm going to have to give it away. Although that's not a practical solution for your kitchen cupboard! X


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - get your oh to check there's nothing in there causing the smell and then maybe stick a car air freshener thingy to the outside? 

I can't stand the smell of most cooked food still, we're going to a restaurant today and I'm dreading it :sick:

MIL is over today so we're going to be telling her we're having another baby.


----------



## joo

I was sick again this morning :sick: Can't decide if it's because I was talking about my slow cooker or if it's because I stayed in bed longer than usual this morning.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm ok with restaurants but can't stand food smells in the house at all. 

There's definitely nothing off in there. It's just a combination of all the flour, pepper, sauces and seasonings in there I think. But an air freshener is a brill idea! 

Joo I can't stand my slow cooker either but I've just put it away where I won't have to look at it :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

My sickness just went then I had a few days I was randomly sick but I haven't for awhile now.. having my first coffee in what feels like forever! certain food is still off putting though I feel all I want to eat us McDonald's :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

gaiagirl said:


> I agree I will definitely get over it, I'm sure I'll have moments throughout life of wondering etc. But my biggest issue right now is just that I'm so convinced in my mind that it's a girl...it almost feels like I should find out just so I don't spend 40 weeks imagining this kid as a girl and then &#128558; total shock.
> 
> Maybe it wouldn't be a big deal though, maybe my mind would just shift instantly.
> 
> So hard to know what is best...I'm feeling my team yellow resolve slipping for sure though.


I also have a very strong feeling it's a girl. I'll actually be shocked if it is a boy. I can't stay team yellow...I'm too much of a planner. I can't wait to find out on December 23.


----------



## AngelofTroy

gaiagirl said:


> I agree I will definitely get over it, I'm sure I'll have moments throughout life of wondering etc. But my biggest issue right now is just that I'm so convinced in my mind that it's a girl...it almost feels like I should find out just so I don't spend 40 weeks imagining this kid as a girl and then &#128558; total shock.
> 
> Maybe it wouldn't be a big deal though, maybe my mind would just shift instantly.
> 
> So hard to know what is best...I'm feeling my team yellow resolve slipping for sure though.

I feel exactly the same! It doesn't help that my husband refers to baby as 'she' all the time. My team yellow resolve has completely slipped but OH really doesn't want to know and I'd HATE knowing all by myself.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have no strong feelings on gender. i go back and forth. it's like oh it's a boy. oh, it's a girl. oh, i have no freaking idea.

i have been in maternity pants for weeks lol


----------



## Starlight32

I can't wait to get maternity pants for work!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I guess I should dig out my old maternity wear!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have two boys so a girl would be lovely. Although after a loss it's less important to me now. It was so very important to me . So much so that I cried when I found out I was having my second boy. Now I'm not sure I give a rats arse haha =)


----------



## joo

I would love another daughter, but I looked at my scan photo last night and suddenly noticed what I think is the nub and I really suspect I have a little boy. Not sure if I am doing what I did when pregnant with DD - trying to convince myself I'm having a boy so I can get used to it as I was terrified I would feel disappointed if she came out a boy. I am more frightened of feeling disappointed than I am of having a boy, if that makes sense? I am feeling quite positive and have settled on about 3 boys names :) anyone any good with nub theory? It's all new to me.
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20151203_172910.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Boo44

I have no freaking idea what this baby is! Wish I had a 'feeling' like some of you - the only time I ever had a strong feeling was with Jack and my feeling was that he was a girl! :haha:

Joo I think that nub does look quite boyish - possibly, if that's what the nub is! I'm not 100% sure lots of the time lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh boy, I think DS might be starting another cold. How is it even possible?! He hasn't even gone anywhere. Kids are relentless!


----------



## GeralynB

I was also sure DS was a boy and he was. Can't wait to see if my feeling is correct on this one.


----------



## Starlight32

I don't have a feeling... it will be interesting to find out!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't have any feeling what this one is .. I keep getting told "you'll be able to tell" but I just haven't got a clue just that it's different to previous which is 50/50 still.

My mum was sick with her 1st girl .. then was only sick with me to begin with.. craved savoury stuff too which indicates boys but she only had 2 girls.. her mum was the same :lol:

I'm getting mixed reaction this time with DS everyone said he was a girl.. this time everyone's mixed my side think scan face looks like a boy which I'm a bit stumpt on how a scan face can be boy/girl .. I thought skull shape was more girl

We wanted to find out before Christmas private scan but the place OHs mum was wanting to take us is booked up til 2nd January so :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

After seeing baby on the scan it felt like a boy so that's I'm leaning towards, we have the boy name fully picked out now so it makes it easier as we're still arguing over girl names :haha:

I've made two purchases now - 

a new changing bag & a bouncer, I'm going to stop myself getting more till next month now so I stop feeling so scared I'm jinxing things despite there being no logic behind it :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

He seems fine now I think I'm just paranoid. I can't take another virus just yet.

Vanilla I am the same. I don't need to buy much but I want to...irrational fear totally holds me back!


----------



## Squig34

I knew I was having a boy last time & this time I'm sure it's a girl! I can't wait to find out but that won't be til February!!


----------



## vaniilla

February seems ageeeeeeeees away! last time it felt like second tri was longer than first and third combined :sleep:


we haven't kept too many things from ds being a baby- his buggy and a large box is what we have, a lot of things we gave to family and friends - we wanted to keep more but as the years went by it became very upsetting holding on to things.


----------



## medic76097

moderator edited



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites

(This includes the Private messaging function)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'd be interested :)


----------



## gaiagirl

I kinda like keeping the group on BnB personally :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I just knew ds was a boy from the minute I found out I was expecting, the 20 week scan felt more like they were simply confirming what I already knew, rather than me finding out. I would have been shocked if we'd been told girl so I think it was better we did find out early because I think it would have been a bit strange to think boy for the whole pregnancy then give birth to a girl. 

This time I have no idea! Pregnancy is very similar to last time but I don't believe that symptoms can indicate gender. I'm still set on team yellow, although accepted there's so much less choice with shopping! 

Still no bump growing! I keep thinking I'm going to be really small again, I'm nearly 14 weeks and still a flat stomach. 6 more weeks and I'll be halfway through the pregnancy yet can't imagine I'll suddenly get big in that time.


----------



## Dory85

I like the idea of a Facebook group - BnB isn't very phone friendly.

The only feeling I have at the moment I'd heartburn. From cottage pie (and yesterday ALL day).

Seriously though, no idea on gender here but will be interesting to see because symptom wise I think it's more similar to my pregnancy with my daughter so far.

I have officially moved into maternity trousers. I simply don't fit into my others any more. I have an obvious bump. Small but obvious. Previously I had a late blooming bump both times but this is my third so I guess the stereotype is true for me this time.


----------



## Starlight32

I don't have a Facebook...

We have only bought a glider. It's so comfy, and I find the rocking motion very relaxing!

We have a girl name picked out. A boy name will be a struggle. My husbands family has a naming tradition for boys that we don't want to continue, and I don't think his family will be happy about that.


----------



## medic76097

moderator edited



> You may not link to third party forums, chatrooms, competing pregnancy/parenting resources, competing groups/pages or unapproved social networking Web Sites

(This includes the Private messaging function)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm not sure about a Facebook group.. this thread is so active at the moment and it's really nice, so I don't know if a second group and having 2 separate places may effect that.


----------



## medic76097

Sort of lame to have the post reported. Anyway, there is a group should anyone want to join.


----------



## gaiagirl

I wonder if they have a notification anytime "facebook" is mentioned? 

Thanks though, I might join closer to the time...I'm just a bit private with FB. Does it require being friends on FB to join?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yeah I hope it's OK we stay here I feel more comfortable doing it here if that's OK ladies?


----------



## medic76097

gaiagirl said:


> I wonder if they have a notification anytime "facebook" is mentioned?
> 
> Thanks though, I might join closer to the time...I'm just a bit private with FB. Does it require being friends on FB to join?

Just to be my friend. But you can do it on a limited profile so I can't see anything and just add you to the group. Once you're in the group then you can see what's posted thee


----------



## medic76097

There's no reason for anyone who's not comfortable to join. It was a fun thing for my last two and I made some really great friends from all over the world. There are ways to limit the amount you share with friends


----------



## Dory85

Such a shame that it was reported. I find BnB really difficult to follow on my phone which is why I don't comment much.

I don't put loads on my facebook at the beat of times and my privacy settings are top because of my work. Nothing we post on the Internet is ever 'private'.


----------



## Squig34

Fair enough to have a FB group but I find this thread easier to use. There's another June thread which moves at lightning speed, I don't know how people keep up, but this one is very manageable!

Still feeling sick. & I got only a few hours' sleep due to insomnia. It's only Monday. Ugh.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Got my "12 week" scan next week. Bit gutted that it is for 1 in the afternoon. Everybody knows the later in the day you get there the further behind they are. You can expect to wait an hour over your appointment time even if it's at 10am lol. Ughhhhh. Oh well. I have my gender scan booked for the 17th of January =) excited about that one!! Does anyone know if the 12 week scan includes giving blood/urine. My letter doesn't say but I remember you do that at one of the scans.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Got my "12 week" scan next week. Bit gutted that it is for 1 in the afternoon. Everybody knows the later in the day you get there the further behind they are. You can expect to wait an hour over your appointment time even if it's at 10am lol. Ughhhhh. Oh well. I have my gender scan booked for the 17th of January =) excited about that one!! Does anyone know if the 12 week scan includes giving blood/urine. My letter doesn't say but I remember you do that at one of the scans.

Mine was 1.15 and I actually went in early as I was the first appointment after lunch. :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Got my "12 week" scan next week. Bit gutted that it is for 1 in the afternoon. Everybody knows the later in the day you get there the further behind they are. You can expect to wait an hour over your appointment time even if it's at 10am lol. Ughhhhh. Oh well. I have my gender scan booked for the 17th of January =) excited about that one!! Does anyone know if the 12 week scan includes giving blood/urine. My letter doesn't say but I remember you do that at one of the scans.
> 
> Mine was 1.15 and I actually went in early as I was the first appointment after lunch. :)Click to expand...

Ohh that would awesome. Don't want to get my hopes up though. 

I still have to find a babysitter for my other two as "no children allowed" but my appointment is during school holidays. Yikes. Might have to come clean about being pregnant haha. Unless I can come up with a good lie:haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi have you done the standard blood/urine the tests to check for vitamin levels etc? My dr did that during my first visit/scan at about six weeks. They might have you do that if you haven't, but I don't think there is a blood test to do with 12 weeks specifically. 

I had such bad pain where my left leg meets body, I had trouble walking this morning. I'm sitting now and hoping it gets better today. I don't want to struggle at work.


----------



## Becyboo__x

When do you take folic acid until? 
I thought it was until you go into 2nd tri? But I've heard you take it all way through.. confused I'm sure I didn't with DS they told me to stop after 2nd tri


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Got my "12 week" scan next week. Bit gutted that it is for 1 in the afternoon. Everybody knows the later in the day you get there the further behind they are. You can expect to wait an hour over your appointment time even if it's at 10am lol. Ughhhhh. Oh well. I have my gender scan booked for the 17th of January =) excited about that one!! Does anyone know if the 12 week scan includes giving blood/urine. My letter doesn't say but I remember you do that at one of the scans.
> 
> Mine was 1.15 and I actually went in early as I was the first appointment after lunch. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh that would awesome. Don't want to get my hopes up though.
> 
> I still have to find a babysitter for my other two as "no children allowed" but my appointment is during school holidays. Yikes. Might have to come clean about being pregnant haha. Unless I can come up with a good lie:haha:Click to expand...

The 12 week/nuchal scan blood test is for the downs screening if you've opted for it, but there are no other blood tests and I wasn't asked for a urine sample.

My scan was at 1:15 too and we only waited around 10 - 15 minutes to be seen, hopefully it's similar for you. At least it came through and they didn't mess it up again. So exciting you have a private scan in January! I wish I could convince DH to let me have one but he says if we want to pay for 4D at the 20 week scan no other scans :( .

I don't understand why some places say no children, RUH allows them, I think they all should.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Got my "12 week" scan next week. Bit gutted that it is for 1 in the afternoon. Everybody knows the later in the day you get there the further behind they are. You can expect to wait an hour over your appointment time even if it's at 10am lol. Ughhhhh. Oh well. I have my gender scan booked for the 17th of January =) excited about that one!! Does anyone know if the 12 week scan includes giving blood/urine. My letter doesn't say but I remember you do that at one of the scans.
> 
> Mine was 1.15 and I actually went in early as I was the first appointment after lunch. :)Click to expand...
> 
> Ohh that would awesome. Don't want to get my hopes up though.
> 
> I still have to find a babysitter for my other two as "no children allowed" but my appointment is during school holidays. Yikes. Might have to come clean about being pregnant haha. Unless I can come up with a good lie:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The 12 week/nuchal scan blood test is for the downs screening if you've opted for it, but there are no other blood tests and I wasn't asked for a urine sample.
> 
> My scan was at 1:15 too and we only waited around 10 - 15 minutes to be seen, hopefully it's similar for you. At least it came through and they didn't mess it up again. So exciting you have a private scan in January! I wish I could convince DH to let me have one but he says if we want to pay for 4D at the 20 week scan no other scans :( .
> 
> I don't understand why some places say no children, RUH allows them, I think they all should.Click to expand...

I'll have to give blood again then :cry: My bruise from my booking app is only just settling. haha, i'm such a peach/wimp :haha: 

Maybe i'm getting the apps confused with the consultant clinics, they are in the same place at my hospital and i would always see one after my growth scans, and on the way in i remember having to leave a sample on a tray with my name on it. 

I'm just on the website eyeing up 4d scans! Yikes, 159 quid. I have never had one though and this is probably our last baby. So i might just go for it. :dohh: Babies are so expensive even in the womb haha


----------



## vaniilla

I tried to gloss over the cost with dh :haha: they are very pricey for what you get though, I'm not quite sure why it's so much?

I hope your blood test goes well, I go over to the blood department at the hospital when I need them, midwives and regular nurses are never able to get anything from my arms and usually go in my hand which makes black out :sick:


----------



## Dory85

At my 12 week scans I have always had urine tested and blood taken for Downs screening.
I have also seen a consultant each time but I know not everyone has that, it just depends on your medical history.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I much prefer them to take blood from my hand but I've given up asking because they always pout about it :dohh: 

I'm still considering a gender scan but I'm so undecided - I don't mind waiting till 20w for thr gender at all but I don't want to go from 12-20 weeks without checking in on squidge. 

Oh! They listen to the hb at the 16 week appointment though don't they?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Depends on the midwife! with my last baby they did. Some of my friends have told me that very recently they decided not to do it anymore ! Could be midwife/area specific though.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lil_Pixie said:


> I much prefer them to take blood from my hand but I've given up asking because they always pout about it :dohh:
> 
> I'm still considering a gender scan but I'm so undecided - I don't mind waiting till 20w for thr gender at all but I don't want to go from 12-20 weeks without checking in on squidge.
> 
> Oh! They listen to the hb at the 16 week appointment though don't they?

They should do I remember with DS they did at 16 week appointment I'm going this Thursday I'll be 16 weeks dot on so I'll see then :) I'll ask otherwise if they can as I was looking forward to tbh anyway :lol: 

I've never heard of them taking blood from the hand I've always been told to get my arm out :lol:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yes i agree the fb thing in theory can be so nice. One of my other forums though with dd we did groups, i was a member of three separate ones. And they ALL ended badly. People got nasty, got competitive, and i wound up being harassed several times. nasty messages, groups turning against one member and singling them out and ganging up and attacking. not a pleasant experience. happened three separate times. 

so i prefer to stick to bnb.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Gender scan booked for Jan 18th :cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

mommyxofxone said:


> Gender scan booked for Jan 18th :cloud9:

Same day as my 20 week scan :)!


----------



## medic76097

Here in Canada, we know a lady who comes to your home and does the 4d scans. The cost is reasonable. We paid about 75$ Canadian for a 20 min peek at baby at 10 weeks
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Dory85

I'm pretty sure the NICE guideline in the uk says not to listen for the heartbeat at 16 weeks because it can't always be found and may make the mother anxious. That's what I read 3 years ago anyway. In spite of this my midwife has listened in with both of my previous babies.


----------



## joo

I came out of my 16 week appointment and cried because the mw didn't listen to the hb when all of my what to expect sort of apps said they would (even though i had a hopper and had found hb at 11 weeks and could listen whenever i wanted). This time my mw at booking appointment said my next appointment will be at 16 weeks and i can have a little listen to the hb if i want. I think it must depend on the mw you get on the day.


----------



## Squig34

Wow that's cool Medic :)


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> Gender scan booked for Jan 18th :cloud9:

Not too far away! :happydance:





Becyboo__x said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> I much prefer them to take blood from my hand but I've given up asking because they always pout about it :dohh:
> 
> I'm still considering a gender scan but I'm so undecided - I don't mind waiting till 20w for thr gender at all but I don't want to go from 12-20 weeks without checking in on squidge.
> 
> Oh! They listen to the hb at the 16 week appointment though don't they?
> 
> They should do I remember with DS they did at 16 week appointment I'm going this Thursday I'll be 16 weeks dot on so I'll see then :) I'll ask otherwise if they can as I was looking forward to tbh anyway :lol:
> 
> I've never heard of them taking blood from the hand I've always been told to get my arm out :lol:Click to expand...

They only really go for the hand if they've tried your arms several times or if they're a consultant who's useless and skips the arms altogether because they're not sure if they can feel anything :dohh:

*Pixie* - have you considered anything in between 20 weeks and giving birth scan wise instead? that's also a long stretch before getting to see lo/being born.


How is everyone's nausea doing? Mine is only here now mornings and from 6/7pm onwards, I can eat more things but still no chicken/meat in general or anything smelly.

Migraines still a constant thing here too, I had to walk to pick up DS with a throbbing head.


----------



## gaiagirl

Very cool Medic! We don't have that in the area I am in (Vancouver Island, BC) but they do offer them locally for around $100. 

Still plugging away with the nausea. It was bad this morning and I was throwing up bile at 630am. It is always worse mornings I am up early for work...luckily only 2x a week. My worst time seems to be morning and then 3-8pm.


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, the doctor has listened to baby's heartbeat at every appt (just 2 though) so far since the dating scan.. I wonder if I get to hear it again at the appointment this week! I just hope the Doppler doesn't bother baby.


----------



## GeralynB

Last pregnancy my midwife listened to the heartbeat at every appointment starting at 12 weeks


----------



## mommyxofxone

i've always had them listen both pregnancies since 9/10 weeks. :)

nausea for the most part has been gone for weeks, however, i will have an occasional day where it's there. nothing awful. just, hanging out.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla - no I hadn't, just because I'm hoping to feel more confident about the pregnancy by 20 weeks,and I should be feeling baby moving by then which should hopefully help me to relax. 

I think I'm just freaking out a bit because it's my dating scan tomorrow, dh is ready to tell the world and my mind is still stuck on if, hopefully and maybe :dohh: I don't feel ready to tell the world yet, and I don't think that will change tomorrow


----------



## AngelofTroy

My nausea is still there but much better. However I tried not taking my meds today and was retching again so I've taken one and gone to lie down.


----------



## joo

I am still sick when i brush ny teeth in the morning and still usually feel sick in the evening. It went for a bit when I was ill with a virus but come back st about week 12 :-/


----------



## Starlight32

My nausea seems to be gone. The symptom of this morning: constipation.


----------



## vaniilla

I hope everyone feels better soon, hopefully in a few weeks the nausea will be a thing of the past.

Pixie - I know what you mean, apart from parents/siblings I've told DH I don't feel confident telling anyone else yet. I hope the scan tomorrow gives you some confidence and goes really well :flower:


I bought a cotbed today :haha: I saw it for sale on a local parenting site and it's only £25, it's a nice oak mamas & papas one, so much for no more purchases till January :dohh: but it's a secondhand bargain, that doesn't count right? :haha:


----------



## karlilay

Hey everyone, haven't popped in for a few days, been really poorly with a horrid sickness bug. Really wiped me out. Time spent in bed has given me the time to feel the baby though, felt it between 8-9pm every day since Fri.
My gender scan is Saturday. I'm so excited, so are the kids. I can take them on this one. 

My morning sickness has gone near enough and I can eat all my favourite foods again. I feel really lucky, but this happened with Madi and it came back at 26 weeks so I'll enjoy it while I can.


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - I hope you feel better soon. So exciting you'll know the gender this weekend! it'll be the first pink or blue bump of the group! :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mine comes and goes it's loads better then it was but the odd I'll feel sick and likly be sick but its a one off :shrug: least it's now manageable


----------



## karlilay

I think I'm obviously the most impatient. Vanilla, I'v tried not to buy, but I have been given a gorgeous white nursery wardrobe, and a tommee tippee perfect prep machine. I cause a major debate on FB the other day because I posted some pictures of bedding sets and got jumped on about cot bumpers that I nearly ordered. I still want one though, but jeez people went mad about it!


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope you feel better soon Karilay. Excited to find out the colour of your bump.
My morning sickness has faded to just being a hint now with very little retching so that's good. I hate this bit though as until you feel regular movement it doesn't really feel like you're pregnant.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

14 weeks today, officially 2nd tri :happydance: 

I'm telling my mum and dad on Friday. Wanted to tell them straight after we'd had our scan but my dad's been working abroad and I wanted to tell them together. I'm really nervous about telling them actually! 

Then we're telling my extended family on Boxing Day, but I'm nervous about that too because I originally thought only a few people were going to the gathering but there's actually going to be loads of extended family and the thought of announcing to so many feels really cringey, I hate fuss and attention. Then we're not bothering with a FB announcement or anything like that. I'm enjoying it being our secret, I'm not really looking forward to everyone knowing lol


----------



## vaniilla

karlilay said:


> I think I'm obviously the most impatient. Vanilla, I'v tried not to buy, but I have been given a gorgeous white nursery wardrobe, and a tommee tippee perfect prep machine. I cause a major debate on FB the other day because I posted some pictures of bedding sets and got jumped on about cot bumpers that I nearly ordered. I still want one though, but jeez people went mad about it!

Yikes! people do love to get riled up! I know they're not recommended but technically nothing is :haha: if they were as bad as people make them out they would be banned! 


I bought the bedding set on ebay when we were ttc a year or so ago as it came with matching toys, curtains and pictures (shock horror it comes with a bumper!) :haha:


----------



## Boo44

I popped to get checked out yesterday because of the brown and light pink discharge I had on wiping last week and on Sunday (tiny amounts but still...)
They checked inside and my cervix is completely fine and they did me a scan. Baby was so cute, moving its arms around and I could even see it opening and closing its mouth, so amazing! Only thing is, she mentioned off the cuff that my placenta is low but obv it's very early. 
Me being me has got myself in a right tizz mainly because I've had previous sections. Everywhere I read says a placenta isn't low until it's low at 20 weeks and even then most will move. But because I've had my sections I think mine is less likely to move. So I'm terrified of placenta praevia now and feel all sad like I can't relax :| 

Wish I could chill like others can x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: Boo. Is it needing another section that worries you? x


----------



## AngelofTroy

My son has decided not to sleep through at 3 years old, he woke 6 times last night! Then I overslept and didn't take my meds on time and have been vomming all morning. Ffs when does this get better?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angeloftroy :hugs: That sounds rough, I hope the sickness eases for you soon. I can relate to the non-sleeping toddler, my son still has nights like that every now and then and I always think how babies are supposed to be the ones who give you broken sleep not three-year-olds!


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> My son has decided not to sleep through at 3 years old, he woke 6 times last night! Then I overslept and didn't take my meds on time and have been vomming all morning. Ffs when does this get better?

Oh no, I'm really sorry to hear that. I hope you all get a good nights sleep tonight and hopefully tomorrow will be a better day. :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

I bought a beautiful handmade crib set last time I was pregnant and my son never slept a day in his crib.:haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm holding off a bit I'm a bit of a last minute person anyway but with DS I brought a Moses basket for him which he only fit in for a month :lol: I don't think I'll do that again I still have his and the stand which is there if I want it but likly going for something else baby can go in from new born and can stay in a bit longer :lol: I'm not really a person to get bedding etc again with ds wasn't worth it in the end we will see .. doesn't help the bedroom baby will go in eventually is blue (was like it when we moved last month) unless were having a boy may have to get it neutral :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I want to do a nursery up for baby before they arrive, we didn't have our own place when DS was born so all of his things were in our room with us. This time I want to do a proper bedroom with a theme and bedding and everything, even if it is a waste of money haha. So can't wait to get buying things, realistically I don't think we'll be buying until I'm around 5/6 months. 

Is it too early to discuss prams? I love looking at pushchair, not sure what I'd like this time. I got through quite a few with DS!


----------



## karlilay

I spend my whole life obsessing over prams. I can't decide if I want a Bugaboo Cam or a Silvercross Wayfrarer, but I was actually looking at the new Quinny Buzz today in Smyths and love that too!


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> :hugs: Boo. Is it needing another section that worries you? x

No I think it's the possibility of having major bleeds throughout the pregnancy that has me worried I'm no good with the Unknown...

I got a bugaboo donkey when ds2 was born as ds1 was only 17 months. I'm so glad I did it's been amazing and now we just use it as the single. I think for this baby if all goes ok I will treat myself to a new cover for it as the one we have has faded in the sun. I'm quite pleased I don't need to buy a new buggy this time as I find it quite stressful choosing! :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Glad all was well with baby, Boo, & I hope your placenta moves up & spares you a lot of worry.

We won't be buying anything u til after 20 weeks at least.

I had my booking in scan & appointment today & all is well, baby still measuring a day ahead. I have a great monitoring plan; scan next week & then fortnightly until 20 week scan, unless I need to be moved to weekly. Next part of the plan will be decided at 20 week scan (9th Feb). Plus I'll be induced around 36 weeks if baby hasn't already arrived by then, so I'll probably have a May miracle instead of a June Dragonfly, but I hope you don't mind if I stay in this group based on my due date! Squiggle wouldn't really cooperate for pictures, so I don't have the cute profile of baby's face like most people get! ;)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We're not bothering with the bedding set this time. Last time we bought one but didn't use the bumper, he never bothered with the mobile and he couldn't use the quilt till he was one anyway so it was a massive waste. 

We had a moss basket but Xander never really fit in it so I'll have to have a look around for something more suitable this time. 

I'm trying not to think of all the things we'll need :dohh: My sister just had her second and last baby in July though so I'll just try to buy most of what I need from her for super cheap :haha: she's got a much better job than me and has beautiful stuff that I couldn't afford anyway so it's all a win for me! 

I do need a pram though :-/ I've got a buggy but my pram has seen better days. 

I'm planning on breastfeeding but want to be more relaxed about it this time. Dh has promised to help with night times so I'm even going to get her baby tassimo so he can make bottles super easily (thr tommee tippee bottle maker thingie)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig I'm so glad your scan went well today - it sounds like they're taking great care of you!


----------



## Boo44

Squig I'm so glad you have such a concrete plan in place :) please do stay in the June group I'd miss you!

Both other times I've started by purely breastfeeding but then changed to combination feeding after a while to get some sleep and it's worked nicely for us. All I hated is warming a bottle in the night so I'm definitely planning on getting a perfect prep tommee tippee machine this time for the middle of the night!


----------



## vaniilla

I want to get a perfect prep machine too, they sound brilliant but I'm still a little scared of getting one that I'll end up full time bottle again, I was made to feel so bad by the midwife for combi feeding ds that I worry about this time around. 

*Squig *I'm glad it all went well and that you have a good plan set in place, don't worry about the date lo will be born - babies rarely come on their due date and most of us due towards the end of the month could very easily end up giving birth in July!

These migraines are driving me mad :(

We didn't buy bedding sets with lo either but this was a second hand one pretty much like new for £12 - I got it more so for the matching curtains, lampshade and cute little pictures :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wish we had someone who could pass us stuff down :lol: no one has really had a baby in our family's I'm first to have kids in mine and OHs all siblinds are under 14 bar one who has a 3 year old boy :haha: I have a few bits from DS but mainly obviously boy clothes/things so depending what gender this one is .. 

I couldn't breastfeed with DS milk didn't come in for nearly a week :nope: I had so many problems as well specially with him being a hungrier baby :( I am going to this time of all goes ok clueless about it all though I barely got any support back with DS.

I plan on using a carrier/sling this time majority think OHs mum said she'd buy us the pushchair sceptical though as she's already told me the style she likes which isn't my taste at all I feel bad when people offer to buy something and want you to go for a certain type :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad all went well Squig!


----------



## vaniilla

becyboo - talk to her about it and tell her that you'd prefer a different type and show her the one you'd like - after all as the one that'll be pushing it around you should decide!


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's the same with the private scan though she offered to pay but seems to only want to go to a certain place I've said others aswell to her as one they are cheaper anyway and two we could of gone before Christmas which you thought was great but still wants to go to the other :dohh: which is fully booked til 2nd Jan and after which seems a waste when we have our scan anyway like 18th Jan .. I don't know :rofl: I definitely won't be having something if I don't like it as you said I've got to use it everyday just so difficult sometimes to disagree :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Great news squig =) 


I have nothing to buy really. I'm going to replace the mattress in my son's Moses basket and maybe build up the courage to buy cloth nappies. Something a person shouldn't really admit but : I have wanted to use them for years with both my boys but I think I'm too lazy lmao. I can hardly keep up with my wash pile as it is. Haha. 

I do need a new buggy. Will need a double. Ughhh. No fun. My choices will be either buy a tank or spend a fortune. I like prams but doubles are crap lol. 

I CO slept and exclusively breastfed my youngest so with the assumption that I can do that again. That should keep things nice and cheap =) if u sleep topless they will just latch themselves on. Hahah. Nice long sleep for me. =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was really lucky with Xander - even though he was such a big baby I had no issues breastfeeding. He was ebf till 6 months when he started eating food, I carried on feeding him till 19 months 

It would have been great had I not daydreamed about getting hit by a bus so I could get some sleep :dohh: 

I need more help thus time so I think I'll be combined feeding


----------



## vaniilla

You should *rhi*! I need the the courage to buy newborn cloth nappies as we only switched to cloth when lo was round 4/5 months old, I don't know why newborn in cloth nappies sounds more daunting :haha: I need to find our nappies and give them a deep clean - they've been in a box for years now! 

Would you consider a carrier and single buggy for the early days? maybe by the time you need a buggy for baby your lo can go on a buggy board? (I have no idea of age so just making wild assumptions here !) you might be able to find a reasonably priced one double on ebay.


apart from the mattress and car seat we're buying everything second hand, I bought the buggy in 2013 for DS so it's new enough to use again thankfully.

I have no idea what it'll be like breastfeeding! I know I was producing lots of milk but DS wouldn't latch - to me or bottle, it was a nightmare.


----------



## GeralynB

Beckyboo I had the same problem...my milk didn't come in for over a week and my son was starving so I ended up formula feeding. I think I'll try breastfeeding this time and see how it goes.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> You should *rhi*! I need the the courage to buy newborn cloth nappies as we only switched to cloth when lo was round 4/5 months old, I don't know why newborn in cloth nappies sounds more daunting :haha: I need to find our nappies and give them a deep clean - they've been in a box for years now!
> 
> Would you consider a carrier and single buggy for the early days? maybe by the time you need a buggy for baby your lo can go on a buggy board? (I have no idea of age so just making wild assumptions here !) you might be able to find a reasonably priced one double on ebay.
> 
> 
> apart from the mattress and car seat we're buying everything second hand, I bought the buggy in 2013 for DS so it's new enough to use again thankfully.
> 
> I have no idea what it'll be like breastfeeding! I know I was producing lots of milk but DS wouldn't latch - to me or bottle, it was a nightmare.

He will be 2 in Feb. So I would imagine his days in a buggy are numbered but I think I remember walking my oldest to nursery in a buggy and if that's the case he was well over three. I would seriously consider using a sling actually and if I could find the perfect one, that would be awesome. I had a ergo with my youngest. It was so damn expensive and everyone says it is amazing and you are supposed to be able to carry 4 year olds in them. I struggled to carry an infant around in one for half an hour at a time =/ I should probably hit the gym :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad everything went well Squig! 

I'm hoping to breastfeed, I managed a month with DS then combi-fed until he was about 2 months then it was just formula, seemed to cost a fortune. He cluster fed which was really difficult, it was always at midnight until 5am!


----------



## Boo44

I had absolutely no bother breastfeeding my second he latched and fed fine. But I still felt come 8 weeks that combination feeding was the way forward for us. Nobody ever made me feel bad at all. What has it got to do with anyone else anyway? I'm sure some people would think that if breastfeeding was going ok then I should've continued but I'd much rather be happy. I think because this is time number 3 for me I feel very relaxed about that kind of stuff (unlike first time when I felt I HAD to BF and Jack ended up bright yellow jaundiced and readmitted for weight loss and on the bilibed lamps and I STILL felt I should ebf!)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I was really lucky with Xander - even though he was such a big baby I had no issues breastfeeding. He was ebf till 6 months when he started eating food, I carried on feeding him till 19 months
> 
> It would have been great had I not daydreamed about getting hit by a bus so I could get some sleep :dohh:
> 
> I need more help thus time so I think I'll be combined feeding

Well that prep machine thingy looks awesome. I think it will make night feeds alot less difficult. Nothing worse than fumbling around in the dark trying to make a bottle. With one eye open and everything is all blurry :haha: spilling it all over the shot. 

Wish they had invented bottle prep machines when my oldest was a baby haha.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Just bought a prep machine! The black one is £59.99 on Amazon right now which is the lowest it's been! My son had tongue and lip ties and I fought and fought to ebf until 8 weeks when I caved at the advice of a lactation consultant and gave formula 'top ups' which led to combi feeding until 8 months. This time I feel much like Boo, Micah thrived on a combination of my milk and formula, but on my milk alone we were all suffering. I'll probably ebf for a while to get my milk in if I can but I'm happy to combined feed once bf is established. I think personally it was better for us.


----------



## Squig34

I'm hoping to be able to bf but also to express for 1-2 bottles a day to give me a break occasionally. However, I guess I'll just take it as it comes since I've no previous experience on which to base the possibility -or not- of success! Although my boobs have gotten so big, baby might struggle to feed from me!! How many times should you expect your size to go up? I've already gone from DD to F & I'm not even 13 weeks yet; been in the F cup for a few weeks now.


----------



## joo

I have been looking at everyone's prams recently too. I still have ours from DD, it was well used, didn't anticipate just how much walking I would do when I chose it. I have a lovely Urbo, but not sure it will stand up to another 18 months of the amount of walking we do. 

I am still breastfeeding - well dry nursing, as my milk dried up about 6/7 weeks ago. Also, I have just come to the end of my breastfeeding peer supporter training, so I will be out in the community helping new mum with all of the issues previously mentioned here and more! It's such a shame when I hear someone say they didn't get any support in the beginning :(


----------



## Boo44

Oh I'm so tempted to buy the perfect prep now that's a great price! Think I'm just a bit paranoid about buying things too early especially now with this placenta... But that has me so tempted!


----------



## AngelofTroy

joo said:


> I have been looking at everyone's prams recently too. I still have ours from DD, it was well used, didn't anticipate just how much walking I would do when I chose it. I have a lovely Urbo, but not sure it will stand up to another 18 months of the amount of walking we do.
> 
> I am still breastfeeding - well dry nursing, as my milk dried up about 6/7 weeks ago. Also, I have just come to the end of my breastfeeding peer supporter training, so I will be out in the community helping new mum with all of the issues previously mentioned here and more! It's such a shame when I hear someone say they didn't get any support in the beginning :(

I really looked for support too. I went to a bf group run by health visitors and I knew something was wrong, bit I was told over and over that he was feeding fine and a 'poster boy for a good latch' despite dropping several percentiles and being miserable all the time. He was 8 weeks by time I saw a bf counsellor and was told he only swallowed once after 10 mins feeding and referred me to a lactation consultant who diagnosed the lip and tongue tie. But by then my supply was affected and he was struggling so I had to give formula and pump all hours to up my supply again. It was he'll tbh. You'll be doing such an important job as a bf counsellor. :hugs: 

P.S. I have an Urbo too and walk a lot, hoping mine holds up for this baby as I love it!


----------



## vaniilla

I was given a leaflet for a bf class.... Which was an hour away and for someone who couldn't drive there was no way I hell I was going on several buses whilst sleep deprived! 

I don't see how people are able to use carriers until 4! I imagine a back carry is okay for short spells of time but definitely not longer walks. 

I'm sure you'll be great joo :D

We have a bugaboo bee + which is good for buses and bath's narrow doors! I will need to buy the newborn insert thingy though as DS was 2 when we bought it.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I had no problem BFing DD, she nursed until about 18 months. I wasn't going to buy anything at all for feeding this time around but a friend of mine got me worried about latch and things, which is always a very real possibility so as much as I would love to just believe it will be as simple as it was with DD I should probably be realistic and prepare in case we have issues this time around.


----------



## Starlight32

Wow so many messages today!

I'm hoping to do combination feeding for our baby. We'll see how it goes!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Those perfect prep things look good, I think we used to buy those ready made little cartons for night and I'd pour one into a bottle when DS woke, but they're expensive over time.


----------



## gaiagirl

I need to restablish my stash of cloth diapers and replace elastics in the bumgenius ones I kept. I really don't need to buy much else luckily! I'm not doing a double stroller, but I might get the attaching glider board for my bumbleride for DS to stand on.

I had a slow start to BF just with a sleepy baby who didn't latch well for first day or two but he made up for lost time lol. Exclusively BF to 6 months and then still nursing a teeeeeeny bit at 3 years old. We are just kinda weaning now as milk is almost gone and I would like to end this part of our relationship before starting up all over again! 

So frustrating to hear how little support was there for you ladies. I always recommend to friends that they get contact info for BOARD CERTIFIED lactation consultants and BF friendly doctors before giving birth so the info is at their fingertips if needed.

Tongue and lip ties seem to be so much more common now than in the past, and are so poorly addressed. A close friend had to have her DDs lasered and it was such an ordeal but changed everything for them. I would not hesitate to have a tie clipped or lasered ASAP if this baby had one...luckily I have a friend who went through it and can point me in right direction if need be!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig when I had Xander mine went from a B to a C and a D. They didn't get any bigger. 

I'm not sure that boob size makes much difference, it's just about finding a position that's comfy for you and baby. 

They wanted me to hold Xander like a rugby ball under my arm when he was born so he didn't rest on my tummy but I hated it. I think because I have small boobs it was so uncomfortable. The midwives in hospital also showed me how to feed lay down in bed but I couldn't do that either :dohh: 

I didn't really buy anything for feeding when I had Xander. I got two free bottles in the post and I got a microwave steriliser (which I now use for cooking veg lol) for when I expressed, but I was never able to get more than 5 oz and I don't think I'll bother this time.


----------



## Boo44

Squig with my other two mine went from A-B then possibly a C at the most by the end I don't seem to do big boobs!! Although this time id say they've grown more already than the whole pregnancy last time. Boob size definitely doesn't make a difference for milk supply or breastfeeding you'll be fine!

Mastering the art of lying down breastfeeding makes a huuuuge difference, one midwife taught me how to do it in the hospital and it makes night feeds so much easier!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's my 12 week scan today. I'm so nervous! 

Carl's boss has.given him the morning off though so at least I don't have to go on my own thankfully. I was really dreading it, plus we're getting a maccys brekkie this morning before we go. Mmm sausage bagel win!


----------



## Dory85

I breastfed both my children past s year and my eldest into pregnancy. I am also a breastfeeding peer supporter, trained by NCT so u get fed up of professionals giving out poor advice when they don't know any better.
I had a rough start both times. Sophie, with sleepiness, pain and oral thrush. Aaron with sleepiness, jaundice, meningitis (he was solely tube fed for 4 days when he was a week old) and undiagnosed tongue tie which had to be snipped twice.
We're very lucky to have an IBCLC local to us. She already knows I'm pregnant again lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I couldn't imagine carrying an older child around :haha: but that's a personal option by 3 my son was walking almost everywhere and he was very heavy and I'm only a small 5ft3 :haha: I definitely plan on carrying baby this time until a certain point , I've heard so much about it and loads of different types you can get whichever suits you :) buggy will be for longer journeys :)

Nice to see so many others that have breastfed I'm hoping to find support groups nearer being due online mainly as there's nothing close local I have to travel a fair way just to get to my midwife :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope all goes well Pixie! :yipee:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> It's my 12 week scan today. I'm so nervous!
> 
> Carl's boss has.given him the morning off though so at least I don't have to go on my own thankfully. I was really dreading it, plus we're getting a maccys brekkie this morning before we go. Mmm sausage bagel win!

Eee good luck =) I'm so jealous! Mine isn't for another week! Enjoy=)


----------



## Squig34

Lots of luck Pixie, can't wait to hear all about it!

& enjoy your McDonald's ;)


----------



## Dory85

I carried both of my children. Aaron was in a sling from birth because I refused to buy a double buggy (18 months between them). He still goes in the sling daily and I can't remember the last time he used a buggy.
 



Attached Files:







20140711_162430.jpg
File size: 24 KB
Views: 2









20140515_174059.jpg
File size: 40.8 KB
Views: 2









20151105_193048.jpg
File size: 19.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## karlilay

Someone from school has given me a perfect prep! They're amazing. My friend has one. The only issue is the beeps are noisy. But I'm planning to have mine upstairs. I don't plan to BF at all, and I didn't BF with either of my other two. So this will be a big help :) you can use any bottle too, which is fab because I hate the tommee tippee ones, I'm going to buy Nuby ones this time.

My other two had Mam so I fancy something different. :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yea.my sister doesn't use tommee tippee ones with hers either. 

Everything is fine :cloud9: baby measures spot on at 12+2 so due date is 27th of June


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dory85 said:


> I carried both of my children. Aaron was in a sling from birth because I refused to buy a double buggy (18 months between them). He still goes in the sling daily and I can't remember the last time he used a buggy.

:thumbup:

If I had 2 closer in age I'd not want a double tbh I'm not keen on pushchairs as it is just the bulk of them they can be a God sent at times but with my son being nearly 6 now I'd love to be able to have a go at carrying this time

Lovely photos!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

karlilay said:


> Someone from school has given me a perfect prep! They're amazing. My friend has one. The only issue is the beeps are noisy. But I'm planning to have mine upstairs. I don't plan to BF at all, and I didn't BF with either of my other two. So this will be a big help :) you can use any bottle too, which is fab because I hate the tommee tippee ones, I'm going to buy Nuby ones this time.
> 
> My other two had Mam so I fancy something different. :)

Do you find that you get jumped on when you say that you won't be breastfeeding ? I find the health care providers etc can be very pushy even when you do tell them you are breastfeeding. 

Also what is it that people don't like with the tippee bottles? I preferred them personally. =) 

I think my sling had its uses. Like going to the beach. Or when we went somewhere with no pram access. But for the most part I found it awkward. Hard to move about. Baby hurt my back and when it was hot I would nearly melt Hahah. I think I'm the minority though. Everyone I speak to can't praise slings enough. I'm probably just super fussy. I want to give it another go though as a double buggy just seems so much hassle.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I found a sling difficult but I've bought a second hand Ergo this time which I'm excited about. I need a newborn insert though.


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, glad to hear your scan went well!

My next appointment is tomorrow! Anyone else have an appointment coming up? I'm seeing a different doctor in the practice this time; I'm curious if this doctor will do/say anything different. The doctor I saw last time didn't say much, just tried to find baby's heart beat with Doppler.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow morning but for to go all the way to the doctors today to for flu jab as they couldn't get one on he same day. I dont drive so 40 minute round trip in the rain with a toddler 2 days in a row.. Yay. So glad I still have the buggy for days like today!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Pixie, glad to hear your scan went well!
> 
> My next appointment is tomorrow! Anyone else have an appointment coming up? I'm seeing a different doctor in the practice this time; I'm curious if this doctor will do/say anything different. The doctor I saw last time didn't say much, just tried to find baby's heart beat with Doppler.

I have my 16 week mw appointment tomorrow at 11 :) first mw was lovely chatted to us for ages but I'm seeing a different one this time as she was a temp.. hoping this ones as nice and I'm really hoping I get to hear the heartbeat! Excited to start talking about home birth too


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> I found a sling difficult but I've bought a second hand Ergo this time which I'm excited about. I need a newborn insert though.

 An ergo is what I had. I just use sling as a general term for all baby carrying devices. :haha: it definitely has the best reviews about and my husband loved it. I think maybe some of the issues I had are with my height. It doesn't matter how much I adjusted it. There always seemed to be droop. I'm only 5ft mind. The big band part would always droop down by my crotch and its not supposed to go there :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Wow many appointments tomorrow!! I'm also hoping to hear baby's heartbeat again.

I read online that the doctor might also start measuring stomachs around 16 weeks. I wonder if they will start doing this tomorrow!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Wow many appointments tomorrow!! I'm also hoping to hear baby's heartbeat again.
> 
> I read online that the doctor might also start measuring stomachs around 16 weeks. I wonder if they will start doing this tomorrow!

I think they do start measuring? forgot about that :)
I can't remember with DS :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just read on nhs website they measure from 25 weeks with first and 28 with any after :shrug:

Ill see what they say tomorrow


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Great news on the scan Pixie. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy - that sounds like a pain! I hope the weather stays dry for your appointment.

Pixie - I'm glad to hear your scan went well :D

DS didn't take to the tipee bottles either, we used a combination of dr browns and born free.

Feels like I'm in the stage where nothing happens again! it's still a month till my next MW appointment :sleep:


----------



## karlilay

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Someone from school has given me a perfect prep! They're amazing. My friend has one. The only issue is the beeps are noisy. But I'm planning to have mine upstairs. I don't plan to BF at all, and I didn't BF with either of my other two. So this will be a big help :) you can use any bottle too, which is fab because I hate the tommee tippee ones, I'm going to buy Nuby ones this time.
> 
> My other two had Mam so I fancy something different. :)
> 
> Do you find that you get jumped on when you say that you won't be breastfeeding ? I find the health care providers etc can be very pushy even when you do tell them you are breastfeeding.
> 
> Also what is it that people don't like with the tippee bottles? I preferred them personally. =)
> 
> I think my sling had its uses. Like going to the beach. Or when we went somewhere with no pram access. But for the most part I found it awkward. Hard to move about. Baby hurt my back and when it was hot I would nearly melt Hahah. I think I'm the minority though. Everyone I speak to can't praise slings enough. I'm probably just super fussy. I want to give it another go though as a double buggy just seems so much hassle.Click to expand...

No, not really, my friends are more pushy than any HV or Midwife etc. Ive never had any negatives from anyone really. I wouldn't mind though. I don't feel like I need to justify myself at all, but I'm happy to tell people why I want to bottle feed of they ask and if they have an opinion of it then I feel like that's their issue and not mine. :D

Tommee Tippee bottles just leaked when I tried them with Zach. And both of my others had tongue tie so he couldn't latch onto them at all. Mam have always been fab for me, but there is so much involved in taking them all apart and sterilising them its all a bit of a faff I can do without when I have two school runs etc to do.

I've never had a sling, but I fancy imagine it would be that comfortable when it's hot, and I like to throw all the kids stuff under the pushchair.


----------



## GeralynB

1 week until my sister does my gender scan!! And I have a midwife appointment on Friday.

I still use my Tula with my son sometimes ...depends where we are. When he was a really little squish I wore him all the time but now he's so heavy. Usually I have DH wear him now


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have a rose and rebellion and a long wrap. I looked after my niece when my sister returned to work and I was still on mat leave so I used it a lot while I had the two of them and obviously no double buggy. Other than that I didn't use them much but they were nice to have  

My appointment was fine. I need to take aspirin aparently but I'm not sure why? I'm. Sure it's because my bmi is over 30 but I don't know what it does :shrug:


----------



## GeralynB

Is your blood pressure high Pixie? They often say to take aspirin to help


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh! No its fine, but I had pre eclampsia when I had Xander (although not till 41 weeks)


----------



## GeralynB

Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh! No its fine, but I had pre eclampsia when I had Xander (although not till 41 weeks)

So maybe they're just trying to prevent it this time with the aspirin


----------



## tinkerbelle93

How exciting your gender scan is so soon geralyn! Is anybody else finding out soon?


----------



## karlilay

I'll know Saturday :)


----------



## Squig34

Great news on your appointment Pixie!

I'm keen to try baby wearing too, though I would also get a pushchair for going for walks I think (might help me get a bit trimmer again after the birth!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I picked up a buggy board second hand which is already coming in handy, Micah on the board and all my Christmas shopping in the buggy! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> I have a rose and rebellion and a long wrap. I looked after my niece when my sister returned to work and I was still on mat leave so I used it a lot while I had the two of them and obviously no double buggy. Other than that I didn't use them much but they were nice to have
> 
> My appointment was fine. I need to take aspirin aparently but I'm not sure why? I'm. Sure it's because my bmi is over 30 but I don't know what it does :shrug:

This is the official thingy the NHS use : 

There is a risk that you will develop pre-eclampsia, because of this you
are advised to take one 75mg aspirin tablet a day from 12 weeks of
pregnancy until your baby is born.

The reason you are at risk is because you have one of the following:
&#8226; high blood pressure in a previous pregnancy
&#8226; chronic kidney disease
&#8226; auto immune disease such as systemic lupus erythematosus or anti
phospholipid antibody syndrome
&#8226; diabetes
&#8226; chronic hypertension.

Or, two or more of the following moderate risk factors:
&#8226; first pregnancy
&#8226; age 40 or more
&#8226; more than 10 years since your last pregnancy
&#8226; Significant obesity &#8211; a BMI of 35 kg/m2
or more at the first visit
&#8226; family history of pre-eclampsia
&#8226; multiple pregnancy.

Why take aspirin?
One 75mg tablet of aspirin daily has been found to reduce the risk of
women developing pre-eclampsia. It has a thinning effect on the blood
and so improves circulation to the placenta and the growing baby




My hips are starting to really hurt, the walk back today was not nice, I've been sat down for half an hour now but it still hurts quite a bit, I called the midwife number but no one ever picks up and they take up to 48 hours to get back to you! :nope:


----------



## gaiagirl

Pixie great news about scan! Yay!

They started measuring fundal height at 16 weeks last time so I'm assuming it'll be similar this time.

For wearing baby, ring sling is by far my fave way to go for newborns. Wraps are nice too if soft and broken in. I don't think I used a soft structured like ergo until closer to 3/4 months. 

Angel - if it's hot where you are you might find ergo with insert wayyyy to warm this summer. It's pretty hot. I highly recommend a ring sling! Totally easy to use. My daily go to from 0-9 months. I liked my tula after that. I might get a Lenny Lamb ssc this time over tula though. We will see. I'm so excited to start buying carriers lol. Yes, plural.


----------



## GeralynB

I used a K'tan when my son was a newborn and I think the Tula was like 4 months


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad your scan went well pixie :happydance: 

Can't wait to find out what you're having karli, can't believe this group is at e point of gender scans now!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Totally missed your scan update pixie. The thread was moving quite fast for a short time. Great news.

I hate being at the arse end of the group lol. I can't tell gender for another month. A month exactly! Haha and my "12 week" scan isn't until next bloody week. Oh well at least I managed to get in before Christmas which is what I was bothered about. If I hadn't of booked that private scan I would be out of my mind with worry by this point.

Still haven't told a soul. Getting awkward though as my friend out right asked me last week if I was still trying. I can't hardly tell her though before my in-laws and parents etc. Now I'm 12 weeks but I'm still waiting on that scan. The scan seems like the flag doesn't it. Like "okay Now I can tell people" but now I'm wondering if I can hold out. After my scan next week it will be three weeks until my gender scan and then I can announce both At once and not have to endure weeks of "Ohh I hope it's a girl" " are you hoping for a girl" etc.
I can't take it. IF I had to have chosen I would have picked to have all boys over all girls so in that respect it's fine. But a mix would be better. Even so, people need to hold their wheest. =)


----------



## Boo44

Karlilay you sound a bit like me! Slings are definitely not my thing at all. I love my pushchairs, the babies love them and I don't find them an inconvenience at all in fact they're great for popping bags under! Makes me laugh when people act like pushchairs aren't a good thing, probably just different parenting styles but I think no single person is ever going to be a perfect parent!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi we're very similar dates wise, I'm at the back with you :haha: 

Don't think I'm going to bother with the gender scan. I won't be able to afford it till 23rd of Jan and my anomaly scan is on 8th of Feb so doesn't seem worth it.

I can't believe some people are finding oug gender this month and I'll have to wait till Feb though :dohh:


----------



## joo

Another fan of breastfeeding lying down here. Don't know how I would have got any rest between 6weeks (when I was brave enough to try it) and 15months!

Rhi I am 5ft too and had trouble with a lot of carriers/slings I tried. 

I ended up loving my mei tai, still used it occasionally up until a few months before I conceived again. It was so worth it when I had appointments in town an had to get the bus, I would get so anxious at the thought of using the pram and most of the time bus would already have 3 prams and we'd be turned away. This time I am hoping to babywear from the start, I always really wanted a ring sling with DD but left it too late, or I like the look of close caboo.

Pixie, great news, so go a everything was well at the scan! Can't wait for the genders to be revealed soon, so exciting!


----------



## gaiagirl

I hope I didn't come off negative on strollers? I have a Bumbleride Indie and love it, it definitely got a lot of use! I prefer wearing baby for newborn stage but by 6 months I like stroller for things that require carrying bags etc! They all are useful tools that have their place!

Loved side-lying nursing, so happy when we got that down at a few weeks old. Life. Changing. lol

Bought this for LO today! Likely won't have a room for 1st 6 months, as I don't want to change that up on DS yet but will hang it over side-carred crib to start.
 



Attached Files:







12341127_957905387610888_489340640864623035_n.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Starlight32

My hips have been hurting too, mostly when sleeping. I've been trying to sleep on my left side, and of course that's the hip that's acting up!

We could know gender in less than 4 weeks if we decide to find out!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I was just sitting on the couch and stretched back, took a deep breath and had a kick or roll, some kind of movement, from the little one so hard it totally shocked me and took my breath away. Of course I sat for like 15 minutes trying to feel it again but it never happens when you want it to! Hoping this will soon become a regular occurrence! I love feeling movement!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I didn't do any baby-wearing with my son but I'd love to buy a sling/carrier for this one, seems very complicated though as there's so many types and makes! I wouldn't know what to get. I love having a pushchair (well before LOs turn into heavy toddlers) and find it easier to walk long distances with one for some reason. 

Miracles yay for feeling movement! I have no idea when I'll feel anything, I've read with an anterior placenta it's normal not to feel first movement until 21/22 weeks! I felt my son at 17 weeks and was looking forward to the whole 'movements felt earlier' with a 2nd pregnancy but looks like this won't be the case. Can't believe it could potentially be another 8 weeks. 

Rhi tell people when you feel most comfortable, if you think that announcing the pregnancy and gender together would make you feel much better then go for it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I gotta get a nice carrier this time that won't hurt my back! 

And rhi my scan is Jan 18th at 18 weeks so you're def not last :)


----------



## vaniilla

Arhhhhhhhh I nearly finished my post and accidentally closed the page :cry:

rhi - I'm due on the same day so in the same boat! :haha:

pixie - I agree, February is ageeeees away!

joo - I bought the close caboo for this lo and it's so easy to use! (I've tested most of DS' teddies on it as you do :haha:

gaia - I love that it's so cute :)

starlight - I'm sorry to hear your hips are hurting too, I'm buying a cheap long maternity pillow and hoping that it helps.

MiraclesHappn - that's amazing! it won't be long before you're feeling movements frequently. 



I had a passive agressive argument with the MW, I feel the care I'm getting is pants - the advice they gave on a sheet of paper is not valid, it says to get a referral to a occupational therapist - no longer given

the advice is that physical manipulation is the best way to reduce pain - not offered

it says to wear a support belt - no longer offered on nhs

midwife says buy a belt online - physio last time said to NEVER do that because they are not approved by the right person and might offer no support. 

so basically, suck it up and use crutches and take painkillers, thanks mw, what great advice, she offered a group session showing me how to use crutches, I had this with DS too - I want treatment for my hip not to wait for it to get so bad I physically can't walk. :nope:


----------



## Dory85

Vaniila - can you self refer to physio? I know we can locally. Or ask your GP to refer you if not?


----------



## Tinky_82

Vaniilla they should be referring you - the earlier spd is managed the better - my hips have been getting a bit sore so was reading up the other night. I'd go to your GP and see if they will refer.


----------



## vaniilla

The midwife said they would likely only give me a group physio sessions?!?

I'm thinking of just paying for an occupational therapist myself but have no idea how much they cost or how to find a good one. 

I'll try giving the gp a call and seeing what they suggest.


It's DS' last day of term today so at least I can avoid the long walk for a couple of weeks!


----------



## Starlight32

vanilla, what kind of pillow are you getting? Are your hips making it hard to walk? I was having pain while walking the other day, but it seems to be at bay for now and only hurting bad while laying on the hip.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> vanilla, what kind of pillow are you getting? Are your hips making it hard to walk? I was having pain while walking the other day, but it seems to be at bay for now and only hurting bad while laying on the hip.

I've heard good things about the argos pillow at £14 so I think I'll get that.
https://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/3768789.htm


I know the dreamgenii is supposed to be good too I just don't know if I can sleep lying directly on top of something!

They are hurting when I walk, I'm fine for the first half an hour or so but after that it starts to get sore and then my left side seizes up and hurts every time I lift my foot.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Vanilla, I'm hoping the pillow can give you some relief. Xx

I had my NT scan today. Everything was perfect. Baby all wriggly! :cloud9:
I am due 18th June 2015, please could it be changed on the front page. :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny Weeny - lovely scan pic! I'm glad it all went well :)


I got my combined screening result today as 1 in 20000/low risk so I'm feeling very relieved!


----------



## Tinky_82

Cute pic teeny glad all went well


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Teeny weeny so glad your scan went well - beautiful pic! 

Vanilla excellent results - I don't really know anything about downs screening - do they just tell you low or high? 

We told Xander about the baby last night and it was perfect :cloud9: he kept asking is there a baby in there? Right now?? And patting my tummy. Then he bent down and whispered into my tummy "hello baby, my names Xander and I'm your big brother" 

Then he opened my mouth and started yelling into it (in case the baby could hear better that way :rofl: ) and things got a little weird 

He thinks the baby will probably be a little girl, and they'll be best friends as long as the baby doesn't break his fireman sam truck :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife today .. what a mess that was it's basically stupid where I have to go its not nearby and I got lost no bus came so I had to walk 30-40 minutes :( I was exhausted by the time I got there and late they was ok about it and more concerned about me being tired. Any more appointmen ts are being moved to a local place thank god! .. next isn't until 28 weeks so not for ages ..

Heard heartbeat they offered and told me not to be too alarmed if can't be found .. which they couldn't to begin with but the main midwife tried and found it lower down :) everything else good too iron levels,wee and blood pressure. I forgot to ask if they could tell me the heart rate not sure if they can :shrug: Low risk for downs as well.

Now its the wait til my 20 week scan just another 4 weeks :haha:


----------



## joo

Lovely pic teeny! I'm pleased everything went well.

I had that pillow when i was pregnant with dd. I didn't get on with it all that well because I tossed and turned so much during the night which was annoying because o had to move the pillow to the other side each time. I was still tossing and turning after she was born so turned out we needed a new mattress. Saying that if i need one i will probably get it again, got it last time for 9.99 in the sale.


----------



## GeralynB

Teeny weeny- great scan picture and I changed your date

Pixie- that is so cute! Kids are so funny


----------



## Squig34

Lovely pic Teeny!

Pixie that's so cute & funny :D I'm having to wait til Feb with you, my anomaly scan isn't until 9th Feb, I'll be 20+5.

Vaniilla sorry they were so unhelpful. Worth at least asking your GP about physio?

Miracle, how exciting to feel movement!

Second tri today! Hopefully the nausea will now pack its bags...


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just had my 15 week appointment with such a lovely midwife! She was covering for my usual midwife who is off sick. I mentioned it is a long wait now until 28 weeks and she made me an extra 25 week appointment and fitted it around my son's nursery times so he'll be able to come along and hear the heartbeat!


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie - it had the number risk and the category of low risk too. That's so cute when you told ds about the baby! that's so cute that he's talking to your tummy :cloud9:

becy- sounds like a chaotic day! thankfully you were still able to see the midwife and next time won't have to go all that way! Some of the dopplers they use show the heart rate so it's worth asking next time. 

Joo - that makes me think I should buy two to make it easier with rolling over :haha: waking dh up in the night is close to impossible so I would be getting no help with turning it.

squig - I'm with you on that one! I hope the nausea packs it in for you.

AngelofTroy - I'm glad you saw a lovely midwife, it's always a relief seeing someone nice. 


I ordered myself a mama pack as I didn't get one with ds and I'm feeling a bit ill remembering that DH had to argue with the bounty rep when lo was born, the woman wouldn't bloody leave! I dread having to face the same again :( :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

teeny! we're duedate buddies now!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We are! But all my babies have been late so you'll probably have your beautiful baby before me anyway! ;-) xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

We might be going for a gender scan Tuesday :lol: I pestered OH he wants to go anyway but it's awkward around Christmas time and his shifts .. we could Saturday but OH has his son so think that's a no next one is Tuesday I just hope he has a short shift not long or we can't go :dohh: .
I'm apprehensive tbh I want to know so much what were having but again I'm nervous :haha:


----------



## SecondNote

I want to do a gender scan before Christmas so bad! But the place I found starts gender scans at 15 weeks. I will only be 14.5 by Christmas Day. :(


----------



## Starlight32

Yay for the ladies who got great NT results :)

We heard baby's heart beat again today! I feel like I'm now entering limbo land because I don't have another appointment for another four weeks. I have my anatomy scan a few days before, but it's still about four weeks away.


----------



## GeralynB

I bought a big box that I'm going to wrap and bought both pink and blue balloons so once we find out the gender on Wednesday I will put the correct color in and open the gift on Christmas in front of our family to announce


----------



## Tinky_82

I love that idea Geralyn. I was thinking of doing something like that for my mums birthday as we'll have had our scan the day before (Jan 29 so ages away though)


----------



## Starlight32

Cute idea Geralyn!


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> We might be going for a gender scan Tuesday :lol: I pestered OH he wants to go anyway but it's awkward around Christmas time and his shifts .. we could Saturday but OH has his son so think that's a no next one is Tuesday I just hope he has a short shift not long or we can't go :dohh: .
> I'm apprehensive tbh I want to know so much what were having but again I'm nervous :haha:

That's so exciting! I hope it turns out to be a short shift so you're able to go!



GeralynB said:


> I bought a big box that I'm going to wrap and bought both pink and blue balloons so once we find out the gender on Wednesday I will put the correct color in and open the gift on Christmas in front of our family to announce

That's such a cute way of announcing it! :cloud9:


----------



## gaiagirl

That's exciting Geralyn! Can't wait to hear about it.


----------



## Starlight32

Is anyone else planning on doing a cute gender announcement if they find out?


----------



## GeralynB

I've been obsessed with eating salad lately. It's all I want to eat. I guess that makes up for all the McDonalds french fries I ate in the first few weeks


----------



## Starlight32

I've been craving salads too!


----------



## karlilay

I'm still craving fruit. Oranges mostly, pure orange juice, apples, melon. Can't get enough!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wish i craved salads and fruit! All i want is chicken burgers and fries with kfc gravy. 

Geralyn that sounds like a great way to reveal the gender :)

Me and DH finally got a date for moving into our new house, we were hoping to be in before xmas but we dont get the keys until 15th January, hopefully it will fly by.


----------



## Squig34

Salads for me too & definitely no chips!

That's a cute announcement Geralyn.

Hope everything goes smoothly for your move Tinkerbelle :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm abit of a mix .. I craved and tbh only could eat chips at the beginning .. gravy is another one.. but I also was eating lots of fruit apples,grapes, peaches a bit further on..

Now I'm still wanting savoury stuff but my mum craved all savoury all way through both and had 2 girls so I'm not pinpointing a gender to that :lol: 

Hope the move goes well tinkerbelle


----------



## vaniilla

All I'm craving is grapes and pears! I still can't stomach the thought of most cooked food and all meat, Christmas will be interesting!


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I wish i craved salads and fruit! All i want is chicken burgers and fries with kfc gravy.
> 
> Geralyn that sounds like a great way to reveal the gender :)
> 
> Me and DH finally got a date for moving into our new house, we were hoping to be in before xmas but we dont get the keys until 15th January, hopefully it will fly by.

I hope your move goes well :)


----------



## jalilma

I just want to feel pregnant and not just bloated with huge boobs! Hahaha


----------



## GeralynB

Apples and oranges are another thing I can't get enough of


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lol jalilma that is exactly me at the moment! No nice little baby bump just bloat and my boobs have got ridiculous. I need to buy new bras as mine are all about 2 sizes too small now. Cant wait to actually look pregnant.


----------



## Starlight32

I hate maternity pants. I ordered 2 pairs for work, and I can't stand the panel that goes over my stomach. I might be wearing dresses until June....


----------



## gaiagirl

I am pretty into salad as well, compared to 4 weeks ago...which is great! And last night I had: grapefruit juice, a pear, a kiwi, two strawberry Popsicles. So I'd say fruit is huge here too lol.

Making homemade macaroni and cheese tonight and that sounds good too :) I'll add cauliflower to get some veggie in.


----------



## Starlight32

Ohh I've been craving mac & cheese but have been avoiding cheese because of my constipation issues lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Well it was OK but the only flour I had left for the cheese sauce (after making a ton of gingerbread biscotti) was gluten free with buckwheat lol. So it wasn't my best batch.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm still craving green olives, my husband bought a HUGE jar and it is going down faaaast!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> I hate maternity pants. I ordered 2 pairs for work, and I can't stand the panel that goes over my stomach. I might be wearing dresses until June....

The one on my jeans just keeps folding over on itself lol. So frustrating. It's like I need to wear then because my stomach is hard and it hurts to wear my regular jeans but I have no bump at all :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've just got a pair from red herring in debenhams and they're amazing! I hate maternity pants that sit completely under my tummy - partly because since having Xander I've got a lot of tummy and partly because they dig in and it bugs. 

The say they're under bump so they don't have the massive elastic that comes to your boobs but they still come up to my belly button - the panel is really thick so it doesn't fold over either - best maternity jeans I've ever had! They feel so nice on my horrible bloated tum


----------



## Squig34

I'm not in maternity clothes yet but things are definitely getting tight with the bloat...

Oh Vaniilla I hope your tastes have changed by next week & you're able to enjoy your Christmas dinner! I'm looking forward to all the potatoes & vegetables, yum :)


----------



## Tinky_82

With my last pregnancy I was starting to need to extend my jeans with belly bands as everything was quite low and was wearing maternity wear by 15 weeks. So far this time even though I have a decent bump there has been no pant extension required because my bump is so much higher - weird.


----------



## joo

Pixie your son absolutely melted my heart, how sweet!

I'm not in maternity yet, but do have a bump. i have got a few of my old maternity tops out but they just look too big. I could do with some mat jeans now but haven't got any, trying to hang on for Christmas so I can spend my gift money on new mat clothes. I am getting by with a hair band on my button and just got my bump bands put the other day but thy aren't quite tight enough so keep having to pull my jeans up every 2 mins! 

starlight I didn't get on well with over the bump trousers, the panel was always far too big until the last 10 weeks or so of pregnancy. i liked my under the bump jeans, which i also wore for about 6m pp because they were so comfy! But a lot of places also do the midi bump band, in between under the bump and over the bump, sounds a bit like what Pixie was describing although hers were marketed as under bump.

Hd my flu jab yesterday, arm is so sore now i forgot how much they hurt. my DD had the nasal spray vaccine at the same time, wish i could have had that Haha x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I haven't made a flu jab appointment. I absolutely refuse to go to the flu clinic and sit around for ages. Sod it haha.


----------



## Starlight32

The only dress pants I've been finding is full panel ones!

Ugh I tripped :( caught myself but my bump went flying into my thighs. Anyone gave experience with tripping? I'm so upset because I've been trying to be so careful yet I still find ways to trip.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I made it clear through my first pregnancy without ever needing maternity clothes which was awesome! Most of the time I was in scrubs which helped but I also wore a pair of my regular prepregnancy jeans the day I ended up delivering her. They always fit just fine under the bump and gave me no trouble. I would like to be the same this time around but I'm doubting I'll get that lucky as I'm showing much sooner with this one. I'm carrying really high so far so regular jeans are still fine so far! We'll see how long it lasts this time! I won't buy any maternity clothes this time either I'm sure though, I'm not in regular non work clothes enough to spend the money on them and my work clothes are comfy!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i've been in maternity for weeks due to bloat!!! omg! it was bad. Now it'sf inally subsiding and leaving a real bump. But i still wasn't this big until 20 weeks with dd- sometime AFTER 20 weeks.

jealous of all you scanners coming up, i have to wait til jan 18th. 

feels so much further this time cause with dd i was 8 weeks on christmas day, this time i'll be 15. that's nuts! then not that long til we find out at 18 weeks. 


i THINK my constipation is finally over :yipee:


----------



## GeralynB

I have a midwife appointment today and am having a sono. Excited to see little bean again but why do I always get nervous right before


----------



## Lil_Pixie

This was me on my due date with Xander - even my over bump maternity jeans were struggling over that :haha: 

I don't need maternity clothes yet,but I needed new jeans and didn't want to buy regular ones that will be no good in a few weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0792.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## jalilma

Lil_Pixie said:


> This was me on my due date with Xander - even my over bump maternity jeans were struggling over that :haha:
> 
> I don't need maternity clothes yet,but I needed new jeans and didn't want to buy regular ones that will be no good in a few weeks

I'm going to be the first to say it.... Holy moly! You look so tiny to have a belly that big! Sheesh! I can see how that would be a struggle.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Wow Pixie what a great bump! Can't have been too comfortable though? 

I've rang about having my scan changed to where I want to give birth. The midwife referred to it as 'transferring my care over to that hospital' and that we'd sort it at my 16-week appointment. But I'll still have my midwife appointments at my local GPs ect won't I? Just any scans or consultant stuff if I need it will be at the hospital? xx


----------



## GeralynB

This was me the morning of the day my water broke. I gained 60 lbs with my son
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Squig34

Wow Pixie, some bump! I'm sure you were glad when it turned to baby!

Geralyn you don't look like you're carrying 60 extra lbs there!!


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone - YAY for no more constipation :haha: 

GeralynB - good luck with your scan and appointment today! nerves before scans are just the norm I think, it's just our hormones playing tricks on us! great bump pic! :D

Pixie - your bump looks lovely even if big, I was huge by the time ds was born - it was aaaalll out front. I found this pic on the bump thread - I was 38 weeks and two days before DS was born! I looked like I'd swallowed several watermelons!
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=127697&amp;d=1287572497

Joo - I agree! why don't we get the nasal spray too! 

I'm going to buy maternity clothes this weekend - I still fit in my current clothes but my trousers are starting to press into the bloat/bump and it feels uncomfortable after a while.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I thought I got big :lol: .. this was a week before I had my Son

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2015-10-22-12-49-00_1_zpsncfeykqh.jpg


Other news...

I HAVE A PRIVATE GENDER SCAN TOMORROW!!! At 2pm!
Nervous isn't the word!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Think I am getting an abcess (in my tooth) on a Friday evening.... Brilliant. To make it worse my dentist removed me from his books for not going to for a year (no warning tho) and when I tried to rejoin I was told "sorry full try next year" I then tried all the other dentists in town to be told they were also full. The only place that would give me an application form to join is the private place at the bottom of my street (of course they would have places lol) but what with it being Christmas I decided a 50 pound joining fee (per person) could wait until the new year. Ohhh buggering hell =( does some sort of nhs emergency dentist have to see me if it gets bad ?! Or am I out on my own?! Like tough luck eh ?


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely bump becy - I'm so excited for you! our first pink or blue bump of the group! :dance:


----------



## jalilma

vaniilla said:


> mommyxofxone - YAY for no more constipation :haha:
> 
> GeralynB - good luck with your scan and appointment today! nerves before scans are just the norm I think, it's just our hormones playing tricks on us! great bump pic! :D
> 
> Pixie - your bump looks lovely even if big, I was huge by the time ds was born - it was aaaalll out front. I found this pic on the bump thread - I was 38 weeks and two days before DS was born! I looked like I'd swallowed several watermelons!
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=127697&amp;d=1287572497
> 
> Joo - I agree! why don't we get the nasal spray too!
> 
> I'm going to buy maternity clothes this weekend - I still fit in my current clothes but my trousers are starting to press into the bloat/bump and it feels uncomfortable after a while.

No nasal flu spray because it's a 'live' vaccine... Pregnant women or people with compromised immune systems can't have it... Therefore... We get the dreaded needle! :(


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Think I am getting an abcess (in my tooth) on a Friday evening.... Brilliant. To make it worse my dentist removed me from his books for not going to for a year (no warning tho) and when I tried to rejoin I was told "sorry full try next year" I then tried all the other dentists in town to be told they were also full. The only place that would give me an application form to join is the private place at the bottom of my street (of course they would have places lol) but what with it being Christmas I decided a 50 pound joining fee (per person) could wait until the new year. Ohhh buggering hell =( does some sort of nhs emergency dentist have to see me if it gets bad ?! Or am I out on my own?! Like tough luck eh ?

They should do if you look around or possibly call 111, being in pain and pregnant should be enough for your dental care to be taken seriously you would hope.

Oh that's terrible that they didn't give you notice! How sneaky of them. Have you looked a bit further afield? not ideal but it's best to get it at looked at asap before you get a bad infection and it gets worse.


----------



## Becyboo__x

You all look fabulous! I'm scared to get bigger this time mainly because I'm small height wise and I look very odd with a huge bump!

I think there's 2 of us finding out tomorrow! 
There's 1 pink already as well?

I don't know why I'm so nervous :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am getting an abcess (in my tooth) on a Friday evening.... Brilliant. To make it worse my dentist removed me from his books for not going to for a year (no warning tho) and when I tried to rejoin I was told "sorry full try next year" I then tried all the other dentists in town to be told they were also full. The only place that would give me an application form to join is the private place at the bottom of my street (of course they would have places lol) but what with it being Christmas I decided a 50 pound joining fee (per person) could wait until the new year. Ohhh buggering hell =( does some sort of nhs emergency dentist have to see me if it gets bad ?! Or am I out on my own?! Like tough luck eh ?
> 
> They should do if you look around or possibly call 111, being in pain and pregnant should be enough for your dental care to be taken seriously you would hope.
> 
> Oh that's terrible that they didn't give you notice! How sneaky of them. Have you looked a bit further afield? not ideal but it's best to get it at looked at asap before you get a bad infection and it gets worse.Click to expand...

That's an idea. They'll be shut though now for the weekend won't they. Hopefully I'm just getting ahead of myself. It would be typical though to actively put off joining the expensive dentist until the new year and ending up with an abcess. My tooth hurts to touch and I have a slight bump between my tooth gum line area and my nostril. It could be sinusitis ? :shrug: I'll wait it out and hope for the best haha. If it is an abcess and I can wait till Monday I'll just walk to the dentist and beg them to fix it. I have had an abcess before and I know if it gets like it did before I would happily give them my house/car/kids etc if they promised to fix it :haha:


----------



## iakyri

Hey guys...

Sorry I've been MIA, but my life has gotten extremely complicated with FOB/husband. I won't go into it, but it's really stressful.

I've got an appointment in the afternoon on Monday and it's the first in a while. I'm so worried that the baby won't be okay, since I haven't started feeling any movement or anything (which I know is usual this early) but... I don't know, I'm just terrified of a missed miscarriage :/

Hope everyone else is doing well <3


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Think I am getting an abcess (in my tooth) on a Friday evening.... Brilliant. To make it worse my dentist removed me from his books for not going to for a year (no warning tho) and when I tried to rejoin I was told "sorry full try next year" I then tried all the other dentists in town to be told they were also full. The only place that would give me an application form to join is the private place at the bottom of my street (of course they would have places lol) but what with it being Christmas I decided a 50 pound joining fee (per person) could wait until the new year. Ohhh buggering hell =( does some sort of nhs emergency dentist have to see me if it gets bad ?! Or am I out on my own?! Like tough luck eh ?
> 
> They should do if you look around or possibly call 111, being in pain and pregnant should be enough for your dental care to be taken seriously you would hope.
> 
> Oh that's terrible that they didn't give you notice! How sneaky of them. Have you looked a bit further afield? not ideal but it's best to get it at looked at asap before you get a bad infection and it gets worse.Click to expand...
> 
> That's an idea. They'll be shut though now for the weekend won't they. Hopefully I'm just getting ahead of myself. It would be typical though to actively put off joining the expensive dentist until the new year and ending up with an abcess. My tooth hurts to touch and I have a slight bump between my tooth gum line area and my nostril. It could be sinusitis ? :shrug: I'll wait it out and hope for the best haha. If it is an abcess and I can wait till Monday I'll just walk to the dentist and beg them to fix it. I have had an abcess before and I know if it gets like it did before I would happily give them my house/car/kids etc if they promised to fix it :haha:Click to expand...

If it gets bad you would be able to access out of hours dental treatment through the nhs, I'm not sure how it works but I know my sister has had to use it before. I hope it doesn't get any worse for you. :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

Little bean was looking good with a heartbeat of 158.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Boo44

Are you finding out gender soon geralyn? Gorgeous pic x


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Wow Pixie what a great bump! Can't have been too comfortable though?
> 
> I've rang about having my scan changed to where I want to give birth. The midwife referred to it as 'transferring my care over to that hospital' and that we'd sort it at my 16-week appointment. But I'll still have my midwife appointments at my local GPs ect won't I? Just any scans or consultant stuff if I need it will be at the hospital? xx

Yes, this is exactly how my antenatal is. I see my community midwife at my GP but all consultant appointments, scans etc are at my chosen hospital so they send all my blood results and things to each other.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Here is my bump days before delivering my daughter
 



Attached Files:







DSC01423.jpg
File size: 37.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm only 5ft tall so my bump looked fairly rediculous - plus I had to out my knickers on with a coat hanger :rofl: I gained 31lbs in that pregnancy but it must have all been baby/water/placenta etc because it all came off within 2 weeks. 

Vanilla that bump was amazing! 

I can't wait to have a bump this time, I really loved it even though it was massively in the way - I got stuck in the bath so many times!


----------



## Squig34

Lovely bumps!

Exciting about tomorrow's gender scans :)

Glad all was well Geralyn.

Rhi Google the out of hours dentist - it's probably in your local hospital; it is here anyway. The pain will only get worse over a whole weekend & you don't need that!


----------



## Tinky_82

Looking forward to tomorrow's gender scans let's get some more colours on our 1st page. 
Hope you get sorted out Rhi - tooth pain is the worst!! If you can get in try brushing the area with corsodyl - it might help a little. 
Wow you ladies had some impressive bumps - I only got really big the last two weeks or so but I had nothing on most of you. I'm very concerned about a bigger baby this time.


----------



## GeralynB

Boo44 said:


> Are you finding out gender soon geralyn? Gorgeous pic x

We find out on Wednesday


----------



## mommyxofxone

So excited to see these bumps change color! I have one month before mine! So jealous. I'll be the last to find out won't I?

Any other ladies notice they're leaking a lot of fluid down there? It's awful today has been a really bad day for it yuck


----------



## AngelofTroy

I still feel and often am so sick every morning. 16 weeks on Tuesday surely it should be gone now. :(


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> So excited to see these bumps change color! I have one month before mine! So jealous. I'll be the last to find out won't I?
> 
> Any other ladies notice they're leaking a lot of fluid down there? It's awful today has been a really bad day for it yuck

My anomaly scan isn't until the 25th January so think I'm in the last few to find out gender. That is unless we book a private scan before then which I've been hinting at but I'd unlikely.


----------



## Boo44

My anomaly scan is not until 29th Jan :(

Angel I am still so so nauseous every morning so you're not alone. I was so sure it would be gone by this stage


----------



## Tinky_82

Mines January 29 so am I the last? - it's ages away! 
I'm still nauseous st 14 weeks - it was definitely all gone by this point with my first!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I don't even have my scan date so it will likely be very end of January or the beginning of February. I'll be one of the last to find out, but I guess with Christmas and new year and back to school etc that it won't seem too long to wait. Xx


----------



## Squig34

I think I'm currently last in the finding out gender list - my anomaly scan isn't til 9th Feb!

Angel & Boo & Tinky, sorry to hear you're still all so sick. I'm still getting nausea too, but the last 2 days it's not been as bad, so I hope it'll be gone completely shortly & I hope yours is too cos it's miserable!

Mommy, no leaking fluid here. Sounds messy but it's maybe just increased cm rather than fluid? Maybe you should ring your midwife though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think If I hadn't of booked my gender scan privately I would have been last. I haven't even had my 12 week scan yet and no idea when the anomaly one would be I think Christmas is going to help the time fly by =)


----------



## vaniilla

I'm hoping Christmas will make things fly by too! 

I'm 18 weeks on the 26th of January so most likely my scan will be in February, which is ages away as January always go really slowly for me, it's dark still, Christmas has gone and it's ages till spring and sunshine!


Good luck to the ladies having a scan today! :dust:


----------



## vaniilla

Tinky_82 said:


> Looking forward to tomorrow's gender scans let's get some more colours on our 1st page.
> Hope you get sorted out Rhi - tooth pain is the worst!! If you can get in try brushing the area with corsodyl - it might help a little.
> Wow you ladies had some impressive bumps - I only got really big the last two weeks or so but I had nothing on most of you. I'm very concerned about a bigger baby this time.

You never know what it will be like this time! I had a big bump (height probably a huge factor) but I had a huge amount of amniotic fluid - lo himself was only 6lb 6oz! 

Why do you think you'll have a bigger baby this time?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Today is the day.. 
I think it will drag til its time to go :lol: I keep thinking to ask sonographer to write it on paper and not tell Mr straight out :lol: but that sounds crazy :rofl:


----------



## Tinky_82

vaniilla said:


> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow's gender scans let's get some more colours on our 1st page.
> Hope you get sorted out Rhi - tooth pain is the worst!! If you can get in try brushing the area with corsodyl - it might help a little.
> Wow you ladies had some impressive bumps - I only got really big the last two weeks or so but I had nothing on most of you. I'm very concerned about a bigger baby this time.
> 
> You never know what it will be like this time! I had a big bump (height probably a huge factor) but I had a huge amount of amniotic fluid - lo himself was only 6lb 6oz!
> 
> Why do you think you'll have a bigger baby this time?Click to expand...

DS was 9lb 9oz and a difficult delivery, I've read the second is often bigger and just worried about another difficult delivery. Plus I look huge already but I know that's not baby.


----------



## Tinky_82

Mommy if you're worried about the fluid there's no harm in getting it checked. I had loads of discharge last pregnancy but around 15 weeks I had a day it was really watery - I was worried and midwife said go to epu - all was fine but they diagnosed thrush. I had concerns about fluid another 3 times after that - each time fine.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beccy, that's not crazy! Lots of people do for gender reveal at showers I think! Do you have any idea what you might be having? Good luck for later. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Teeny Weeny said:


> Beccy, that's not crazy! Lots of people do for gender reveal at showers I think! Do you have any idea what you might be having? Good luck for later. Xx

I haven't really got an idea I'm in between lots people think boy but others say girl .. reality I think it'll be a boy I think I'm destined to just have boys :lol: can't see me having a girl xx


----------



## Starlight32

mommyxofxone, I have had discharge since I got pregnant. I wear a panty liner every day.

Tinky_82, What is thrush?


----------



## Dory85

Tinky_82 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow's gender scans let's get some more colours on our 1st page.
> Hope you get sorted out Rhi - tooth pain is the worst!! If you can get in try brushing the area with corsodyl - it might help a little.
> Wow you ladies had some impressive bumps - I only got really big the last two weeks or so but I had nothing on most of you. I'm very concerned about a bigger baby this time.
> 
> You never know what it will be like this time! I had a big bump (height probably a huge factor) but I had a huge amount of amniotic fluid - lo himself was only 6lb 6oz!
> 
> Why do you think you'll have a bigger baby this time?Click to expand...
> 
> DS was 9lb 9oz and a difficult delivery, I've read the second is often bigger and just worried about another difficult delivery. Plus I look huge already but I know that's not baby.Click to expand...

I would try to keep an open mind. I had a rough time with DD, had everything except an epidural, 18 hours active labour, fetal distress, episiotomy and she was 8lb 11oz. My son was 3 minutes of active labour, not even a graze and was a dinky 7lb - he was honestly the easiest baby in the world but I was expecting a 9lber.


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory85 said:


> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow's gender scans let's get some more colours on our 1st page.
> Hope you get sorted out Rhi - tooth pain is the worst!! If you can get in try brushing the area with corsodyl - it might help a little.
> Wow you ladies had some impressive bumps - I only got really big the last two weeks or so but I had nothing on most of you. I'm very concerned about a bigger baby this time.
> 
> You never know what it will be like this time! I had a big bump (height probably a huge factor) but I had a huge amount of amniotic fluid - lo himself was only 6lb 6oz!
> 
> Why do you think you'll have a bigger baby this time?Click to expand...
> 
> DS was 9lb 9oz and a difficult delivery, I've read the second is often bigger and just worried about another difficult delivery. Plus I look huge already but I know that's not baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I would try to keep an open mind. I had a rough time with DD, had everything except an epidural, 18 hours active labour, fetal distress, episiotomy and she was 8lb 11oz. My son was 3 minutes of active labour, not even a graze and was a dinky 7lb - he was honestly the easiest baby in the world but I was expecting a 9lber.Click to expand...

That is so good to hear - thank you. Your first birth sounds similar to mine except it was a ventouse delivery in the OR.


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight32 said:


> mommyxofxone, I have had discharge since I got pregnant. I wear a panty liner every day.
> 
> Tinky_82, What is thrush?

It's a yeast infection - not harmful and treated with canesten pessaries or cream during pregnancy. Usually it causes an itch but I didn't get that.


----------



## Starlight32

Does the doctor check that usually when they do the pap and std testing at the start of pregnancy? No itch here but I have gotten a lot of discharge throughout the entire pregnancy.


----------



## Tinky_82

They diagnose with a swab but not standard during a pap. It might not be that though as it's common to get a lot of discharge in pregnancy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tinky_82 said:


> Mommy if you're worried about the fluid there's no harm in getting it checked. I had loads of discharge last pregnancy but around 15 weeks I had a day it was really watery - I was worried and midwife said go to epu - all was fine but they diagnosed thrush. I had concerns about fluid another 3 times after that - each time fine.



Thanks hun! I think it's just lots of cm. It doesn't smell like anything other than cm stuff you know? i THINK i had this issue with dd, hard to recall, and i read it's very common in the start of second tri. and i'm just 14 weeks today, so not too odd apparently. but very uncomfy!!!!




Starlight32 said:


> mommyxofxone, I have had discharge since I got pregnant. I wear a panty liner every day.
> 
> Tinky_82, What is thrush?


i wore one last night for sure!


----------



## Starlight32

I really hate the long stretch between doctor appointments. I'm such a worrier. 23 days until anatomy scan..........


----------



## tinkerbelle93

So do we have 2 people finding out gender today? Beccy and Karli? How exciting :) 

All you ladies had such great bumps, going to dig out a pic of mine, it was rubbish in comparison!


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9715_zpszs4rynn9.jpg

Its a :pink:

:yipee:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations on your little princess Beccy. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Tinky_82 said:


> Dory85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> Looking forward to tomorrow's gender scans let's get some more colours on our 1st page.
> Hope you get sorted out Rhi - tooth pain is the worst!! If you can get in try brushing the area with corsodyl - it might help a little.
> Wow you ladies had some impressive bumps - I only got really big the last two weeks or so but I had nothing on most of you. I'm very concerned about a bigger baby this time.
> 
> You never know what it will be like this time! I had a big bump (height probably a huge factor) but I had a huge amount of amniotic fluid - lo himself was only 6lb 6oz!
> 
> Why do you think you'll have a bigger baby this time?Click to expand...
> 
> DS was 9lb 9oz and a difficult delivery, I've read the second is often bigger and just worried about another difficult delivery. Plus I look huge already but I know that's not baby.Click to expand...
> 
> I would try to keep an open mind. I had a rough time with DD, had everything except an epidural, 18 hours active labour, fetal distress, episiotomy and she was 8lb 11oz. My son was 3 minutes of active labour, not even a graze and was a dinky 7lb - he was honestly the easiest baby in the world but I was expecting a 9lber.Click to expand...
> 
> That is so good to hear - thank you. Your first birth sounds similar to mine except it was a ventouse delivery in the OR.Click to expand...

Sophie was also ventouse ;-)


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team pink! So far two pink bumps in the group. I wonder who will be the first blue


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay congrats on team pink Beccy :pink:!! Did she cooperate well? How long did it all take? I've never had a private scan before, the 3d pics are awesome. 

My DS was emergency forceps with episiotomy, he was a teeny 6lb 3oz despite coming at 41+2. 

He was picked up as being in distress soon after getting to the hospital at 7cm and having not had any pain relief so there was no cause to pinpoint why (I guess that's the same with a lot of things like this). This time I hope to get to hospital earlier and definitely want an epidural lol x


----------



## Starlight32

So exciting becy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Yay congrats on team pink Beccy :pink:!! Did she cooperate well? How long did it all take? I've never had a private scan before, the 3d pics are awesome.
> 
> My DS was emergency forceps with episiotomy, he was a teeny 6lb 3oz despite coming at 41+2.
> 
> He was picked up as being in distress soon after getting to the hospital at 7cm and having not had any pain relief so there was no cause to pinpoint why (I guess that's the same with a lot of things like this). This time I hope to get to hospital earlier and definitely want an epidural lol x

She was naughty and had legs crossed I had to jiggle about a bit to try get her to move lol was awkward but I saw the nub and sonographer was saying looks like a girl and I could see the 3 lines clearly then she said was a girl as far as she can see :) it only took about 30 minutes maybe less .. scanned in detail then preview in 4d.. then gender and I waited for pictures to process :) I had one at 32 weeks with ds that was a birthday gift though :)


----------



## Starlight32

Becy do you have a time picked out for your baby girl?


----------



## karlilay

We're also team.....


----------



## Boo44

Yay for pink! Congrats Beccy and Karli!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Becy do you have a time picked out for your baby girl?

Nope we are clueless on names :dohh:



karlilay said:


> We're also team.....
> 
> View attachment 918405


Congrats! I saw your post on another thread :)!


----------



## Starlight32

So exciting Karli!!! Do you have any names in mind??


----------



## karlilay

I like Poppy :) I'm so excited...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congrats on team pink also Karlilay. Xx


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for all the pink bumps!


----------



## karlilay

That's eveyone, did I see a dragonflies pink thing somewhere in here... I can't find which page it's on.


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Karilay and Becyboo - so exciting


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Pink_zpsvv6yfmpe.gif[/IMG.] 

Remove dot in last bracket xx


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Woooo! Three pinks?! How awesome and exciting!!!!!! Omg so jealous! Geralyn you're next right?! And then who's after that? I can't keep track but I'm super excited and thrilled for you ladies!!!!


----------



## Starlight32

We could know on Jan 11 if we choose to find out; that's our anatomy scan. So impatient to see baby!!


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Woooo! Three pinks?! How awesome and exciting!!!!!! Omg so jealous! Geralyn you're next right?! And then who's after that? I can't keep track but I'm super excited and thrilled for you ladies!!!!

I think I am next. I find out on Wednesday


----------



## karlilay

It's really exciting were all starting to find out isn't it! I have been say looking at stuff all afternoon, and I've only really briefly looked before. There is just so much girl stuff. It seems forever since I did girl, I am excited to buy sweet colourful little dresses and outfits.


----------



## gaiagirl

Exciting ladies!!! This is making my team yellow resolve slip even more...eeeek.


----------



## Becyboo__x

The problem with knowing is going crazy on stuff I cant help myself which I know is normal :lol: I haven't brought anything big tbh we are waiting til next year for that stuff ... after Christmas is out way and were back to normal again :lol:

I brought 2 sets today leggings and dresses :) one was in the sale at sainsburys for £2.40!! which I was so shocked with tbh.. I got some body suits too but that was it, my mum brought a lovely dress with body suit under its adorable .. :) I got some bits awhile ago in Tesco sale just body suits and babygrows and neutral outfits. I have a bag full of clothes :dohh: I need to stop for a little bit I think .. but harder when summer stuff is on sale which ill need for baby :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congrats Karli, confirms the girly nub on your 12 week was correct! 

A very pink June so far!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats on team pink ladies!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations on your girls ladies!! I'm slipping from team yellow big time, I wanna know!! But OH says he doesn't and I don't think I could know without letting on. Hmph.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm guilty of buying baby things as of two days ago. Bought some onesies, receiving blankets, and a towel. They were on sale and so cute. I'll hold off on any more stuff for a while. It was my first purchase since buying the glider last month.

I tend to think boy things are cuter. The items I bought were labeled for boys but could really be gender neutral in my opinion.


----------



## karlilay

Thanks everyone. I'm not sure I could ever stay team yellow. There really isn't too much choice for unisex in any of the shops round here. And i worry I would
Just want to buy boy/girl stuff when I have birth.
Lovely surprise though! 

I brought a few bits today but only from Tesco as town centre was insane with Christmas and Jonny has tonsillitis so I didn't want to drag him out in it really. Here's my kids with some bits they chose
:)


----------



## karlilay

A couple of baby grows, I also have the bibs to go with them. A pack of dummies, a onesie and vest. And a headband I made.


Not buying anymore till after Christmas :)


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 - Your birth is very similar to mine - emergency episiotomy and forceps with a small baby, also desperate for an epidural next time! 


Congratulations to all the ladies on team :pink:! :dance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats girls =) and I'm over here still waiting on my 12 week scan lol... Jel. 

I want to shop haha. 

SOme of you had huge bumps. I had a 9lb baby and never go half as back as some of the pics I saw a few pages back. Blimey. I want another quick natural birth. I find it's easier to get discharged if you don't accept anything lmao(I do however appreciate that I have had easy births). Had my last baby and went home within 3 hours. The doctor even came down to delivery to do the checks so we could go. TBH though I think they are happy to do it as it means you don't go up and use a bed haha. 

I was desperate to get home as we had the registry office booked for the following morning. Can't believe we made that appointment lmao. Woman marrying us thought it was pretty hilarious mind.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I love baby girl stuff! The dresses and frillies! Oh man I'd love to do girly again! 

Rhi me too I did a natural birh with dd. Went in midnight on Saturday morning had her 835 Saturday morning and went home Sunday by noon! I was so ready to go home. I don't like hospitals! I know some ladies like staying and being pampered but I also know I'm paying out the nose each night so I'd rather go home! Plus well I can't sleep in those beds


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I do like the girls clothes but equally love the boys things you can get. Unisex stuff is soo limited, there always seems to be a tiny little corner of it and most of it isn't that nice at all. That's the only thing that puts me off being team yellow. 

We're definitely sticking to it though! Although I'm worried about accidentally finding out, surely they look over that area during the scan? So couldn't you technically notice yourself? x


----------



## Starlight32

The idea of an epidural scares me, but I am also a wimp when it comes to pain... I'll probably end up getting it!

The clothes marked as "unisex" usually seem a bit bland for my tastes. The onsies I bought were mostly blue and green, but I think those are both perfectly fine for girls too (while I wouldn't put a boy in pink..)


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I do like the girls clothes but equally love the boys things you can get. Unisex stuff is soo limited, there always seems to be a tiny little corner of it and most of it isn't that nice at all. That's the only thing that puts me off being team yellow.
> 
> We're definitely sticking to it though! Although I'm worried about accidentally finding out, surely they look over that area during the scan? So couldn't you technically notice yourself? x

If your on team yellow just tell them if you don't want to know if they can not go over the nub bit :lol: they will just measure baby and do checks, I'm sure you wouldn't notice unless baby was showing it off :lol: I wouldn't of known with this one if sonographer didn't go in between the legs but soon as she did I saw the lines xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't cope well with pain at all, stayed at home until 7cm and that was just far too much for me. I found the pain horrendous and felt out of control, I can't remember a huge amount of what happened between the car journey and delivery because the pain was bad. Plus baby got distressed and I had a scary delivery with intervention anyway, so I just ignore the whole 'epidurals lead to intervention' stuff I read. I definitely want one this time!


----------



## karlilay

Same Tinkerebelle,


----------



## Tinky_82

I'm the opposite - had an epidural last time as I was beginning to panic, would love to be able to do without this time but we'll see if I need it I'll get one. 
Love the outfits Karilay.


----------



## Boo44

Your kids are gorgeous karlilay x


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've got these unisex bits:

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20151018_102145_zpselniq9it_edit_1445201637002_zpsv5ou5wyz.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20151018_102208_zps0daswj1x.jpg


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: Karli & Becy!

Cute clothes Angel.


----------



## mommyxofxone

adorable clothes! our gender neutral stuff is not that cute lol


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Super jealous the ladies that had babies and got to go home shortly after! I had dd without any pain meds, it was a struggle to get there but absolutely worth it in the end! Even still I had to stay in the hospital for so long it seems. Got admitted at like 11 in the morning on Friday, had her at 3 in the morning on Saturday and didn't get to go home until 4 in the afternoon on Monday. She would not sleep in the hospital bassinet, we couldn't get much sleep, it was miserable. The only nice thing was having three decently healthy meals brought to me a day which helped me to eat regularly. Besides that it was dreadful and I hope it doesn't happen again!


----------



## GeralynB

I was in the hospital so long last time. Admitted 7:00pm on Wednesday, DS was born 10:32am Friday, went home Sunday afternoon. I really hope my labor is quicker this time


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angel those clothes are lovely, I need to find more unisex stuff like that. So many shops just seem to stock the plain white or beige-y things, whilst the specific all boy or girl things are really bright and nice. 

I gave birth Sunday lunchtime then was home Monday night. I know a lot of people are out the same day with subsequent births of straightforward.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was admitted at 8am tuesday morning and went home on Friday. 

I had an emcs and two blood transfusions though. Hoping for a natural birth this time but considering my son was 9lb 15 oz I'm not too sure I've got great odds as far as a vbac is concerned.


----------



## Boo44

I stayed in 2 nights with my first and 1 with my second - I had complicated emergency c sections at fully dilated with both of them though (second one I was put under general anaesthetic :( ) This time I am hoping for a planned section so will be in 1 night if all goes well x


----------



## karlilay

I am the opposite to a lot of you. I had both my kids as soon as I got to the hospital with no pain relief. With Madi i stayed in over night but when I had Zach they discharged me two hours later and it was a bit of a culture shock to be honest. One minute I was having a baby, next I was putting my 2 year old to bed.

The lack of control and quick births actually scared me and I've got a pretty bad phobia of giving birth now. I suffer from anxiety anyway but I am literally petrified.

This time I would like an epidural, and the I would quite like to stay in for a while or even over night. I would love the time just me and the baby to bond. :)


----------



## GeralynB

Here you have to stay at the hospital 2 nights for a vaginal birth and 3 nights for a c section


----------



## mommyxofxone

Unless no pain meds then you go home after one night. Eeeeeeek geralyn you find out so soon! Do you have an instinct on what it is?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I stayed in one night after a vaginal birth with pethidine and gas and air only. One was more than long enough IMO, I had no sleep and midwives couldn't make up their minds about cosleeping (one put him in my bed and showed me how to feed him to sleep on my side.. Then another snatched him away and gave me a SIDs lecture!!) And I had to leave him in a room with a bunch of other babies and very scant supervision while I had breakfast and wasn't allowed to leave until I'd eaten! This time I'll turn down a stay in hospital if they let me. Besides I will miss Micah.


----------



## Starlight32

Yeah the hospital I will deliver has women stay 2 nights for vaginal and 3 nights for csection. I'm registering for the hospital this week! I was suppose to do it last week but forgot; sending the paperwork tomorrow!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wow that's mental. Both my sisters were discharged about 3 hrs after a natural birth, and it's standard to only stay 1 night for a section.


----------



## Tinky_82

I stayed 2 nights - 1st due to the type of birth and the second because I was struggling with breastfeeding. I have to say staying that second night was the best thing I could have done. I suddenly clicked with breastfeeding - if I'd gone home I think I'd have given up - I really wanted to breastfeed.


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Unless no pain meds then you go home after one night. Eeeeeeek geralyn you find out so soon! Do you have an instinct on what it is?

I have a strong girl feeling. I had a strong boy feeling with my son so we'll see if I'm right again


----------



## Starlight32

So exciting you'll know soon!!


----------



## karlilay

Can't wait to hear what you're having Geralyn!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I had DS at 10.33pm I had to stay in overnight I went hope the next afternoon after all checks, hoping this time I can go ahead with home birth and be at home 

GL for your scan Geralyn!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Finally got my 12 week scan today. Not looking forward to it though. My face still hurts. I'm sure I have some kind of infection either sinus or abcess but it hasn't gotten anymore swollen over the weekend. I have a nurse app this morning but I'm convinced because there is nothing to see they won't do anything. I can feel that it is swollen but it looks fine. So painful =(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Can't wait to find out what you're having Geralyn! Maybe we will have the 1st blue bump? Or yet another pink! 

Good luck with your scan Rhi, sorry about your face/mouth, sounds very painful :( 

I also hated the overnight hospital stay. I'd given birth at 11am and by 10pm I was asking to go home with DH, I just wanted to be in my own bed and home. They wouldn't let me for some reason and it was horrible being on a ward with other women/babies, DS was really sleepy and didn't wake much but the baby on the next bed screamed the whole night and I had no sleep.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

They wouldn't do anything for my face because I'm pregnant. So I'm supposed to sit around and die from some infection that will eventually eat my face ?! Lmao surely it will just get worse though with no treatment. Ughhhshjdjd.


----------



## karlilay

Phone the dentist Rhi! I had an abcess a few weeks ago, and my doctors gave me antibiotics over the phone!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck Rhi!

I'm sure they can give you something if your in a lot of pain I had a abscess when pregnant with DS and had antibiotics ones that were ok in pregnancy


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, that sounds horrible! I hope you find relief soon. 

3 weeks until our anatomy scan. I feel like it's do far away. I'm having a lot if anxiety wondering if baby is ok. We heard heart best Thursday but I tripped later that day and put my leg out to catch myself; my torso went forward into my thigh. Could this have squished baby?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My dentist took me off his books. I rang the nhs "emergency" dentist. I have to ring back tomorrow at 8am and they will "maybe" see me if they have spaces. OMG the pain is so bad ATM I fear I could pass out. I was near enough crying in the drs office but no one seems to care =(


----------



## Squig34

That's awful Rhi. Try taking some paracetamol in the meantime maybe to get some relief. I had an infected tooth a couple of years ago & it was agony - I didn't realise in time that it was an infection & it had about 4 or 5 days to bed in before I got treated as I was away over the weekend. Good luck with your scan!


----------



## karlilay

Rhi you need to ring the doctors back. Infected teeth are dangerous. The infection can get into your blood stream and to your baby.

I had ibuprofen a couple of times this oregnancy with my abcess, the pain is horrendous. And worse than labour.

So excited to hear from Geralyn.


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope you find someone to help Rhi - sounds awful


----------



## GeralynB

Rhi I had to have 2 root canals in the spring. Definitely not fun. 

2 more days until my gender scan!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Finally got my 12 week scan today. Not looking forward to it though. My face still hurts. I'm sure I have some kind of infection either sinus or abcess but it hasn't gotten anymore swollen over the weekend. I have a nurse app this morning but I'm convinced because there is nothing to see they won't do anything. I can feel that it is swollen but it looks fine. So painful =(

good luck at your scan! do post photos so we can do the nub guess! :) i'm so sorry about your face, and yes antibiotics are definitely ok during pregnancy!!! i can't believe no one will help!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Can't wait to find out what you're having Geralyn! Maybe we will have the 1st blue bump? Or yet another pink!
> 
> Good luck with your scan Rhi, sorry about your face/mouth, sounds very painful :(
> 
> I also hated the overnight hospital stay. I'd given birth at 11am and by 10pm I was asking to go home with DH, I just wanted to be in my own bed and home. They wouldn't let me for some reason and it was horrible being on a ward with other women/babies, DS was really sleepy and didn't wake much but the baby on the next bed screamed the whole night and I had no sleep.

they don't give you your own rooms?! dd wouldn't sleep in the hosp unless i was holding her that first night (and the nights when we got home) so i didn't get much sleep at all. they finally came in and took her to the nursery for like 3 hours until the next feeding so i could get some sleep. i was totally exhausted. DH was sleeping happily on the little couch, and i was a mess. i had labored from midnight all night long until 830 am, was up all day and had visitors, that night she wanted just me. And he was f'ing sleeping! i was so mad! how is it that men always act like they need it worse than us?! we just pushed out a freaking baby, and they watched. I wonder who has it worse?!

but i labored and recovered in the same private room which i was so thankful for. And my dd was the only girl born in the few days before and that day we were there. kind of special. the nurses were so excited to see a girl lol


----------



## GeralynB

Thankfully we get private rooms in the hospital I'm delivering at. 
I don't know if I posted my pic for nub guesses. What does everyone think? This is from Friday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, sorry I haven't been posting much. Hope you are all well - exciting to see some genders popping up on the front page now!

I had a scan last week, everything is looking good, and my edd has been moved a couple of days to the 25th June.


----------



## karlilay

Lovely picture. I guess girl!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still in massive amounts of pain. Gonna go back to the drs tomorrow and have a bitch fit I think. 

Had my scan though and everything looks good. The images are appalling though. Can't believe they charged us for them. Not sure there is a nub to guess at. Uploaded them anyways. :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2114_1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 8









IMAG2117_1.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## iakyri

So many little pink bumps! Congrats everyone :)

I have a doctor's appointment today and I'm feeling so nervous!! I haven't heard the baby's heartbeat in so long, now, that I'm panicked something has gone wrong. Just 5 more hours!

ETA: I'm so sorry you're dealing with that pain, Rhi :( I hope you get something to help with the pain soon


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck to all the ladies with scans this week! Sorry I haven't been on much.

Rhi I would make myself a thorn in everyone's side until I was assessed by a dentist or doctor. That sounds intense and an abscess can get ugly fast. Hope you find some help!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Have managed to get a new patient app at a nearby dentist! Didn't mention the potential abcess. I knew they wouldn't want to deal with it. As they only had initial appointments available
I'll just casually throw it in during the app. Lmao. That's not until four tomorrow.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Geralyn I think boy :)

Rhi I think girl :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw lovely pics Rhi, don't think I can see any nub so no idea! 

:wave: wishuwerehere 

mommyofone- Nope, no private room. For labour and birth obviously you get a private suite but after that you're onto a ward, the one's at my hospital have about 4 beds to a ward. That was the case for me anyway with a fairly normal birth/recovery and just 1 overnight stay, I think maybe in different circumstances there are private rooms available. x


----------



## joo

Aw Rhi that sounds awful! Awful that nobody seems to care at the Dr s & dentist too :( Glad you finally got your scan and all.was well. I can't believe you pay though, 12 week pic is free here!

I can't remember who said they had emergency forceps with episiotomy - sounds similar to my delivery too. I didn't deal very well with the pain either and completely lost control and panicked. It was all so fast and I stayed home thinking I must be in early Labour, when I got to the hospital I was already 10cm and too late for any pain relief. Nearly 2 hours later though I had to have emergency forceps with episiotomy (got a lovely 3rd degree tear too) and had to go in to theatre after, so I was in hospital for 3 days. I'm hoping I have a straight forward delivery this time so I can go home same day. Last time I was lucky enough to get my own room because of an anxiety disorder but this time I feel I'll be able to go in the shared rooms if I do need to stay in. 

My hospital have started offering a service where people can pay for a single room per night, so long as they aren't already in use by mums who really need it. I think it's about £80/night. Does anyone else have that at their hospital?

Geralyn my guess is :blue:

Congrats on the ladies who have already found out. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becyboo__x said:


> Geralyn I think boy :)
> 
> Rhi I think girl :)

I think the same ^ :)

I can't remember if I asked for guesses on my scan picture on this thread, I know I put a picture in gender predictions. It seems like ages ago already! Anyway anyone want to guess? 


https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20151127_155538_zps3o8bcpak.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is anyone able to like explain the nub to me. I keep trying to guess everyones pics and I think I have it. Then I go on Google and it shows in detail which bit is the nub and I'm like whhaat. Back to Square one haha


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn I think boy :)
> 
> Rhi I think girl :)
> 
> I think the same ^ :)
> 
> I can't remember if I asked for guesses on my scan picture on this thread, I know I put a picture in gender predictions. It seems like ages ago already! Anyway anyone want to guess?
> 
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20151127_155538_zps3o8bcpak.jpgClick to expand...

Like this is a really lovely clear pic but to me there are like four nubs :haha:


----------



## boosted88253

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Is anyone able to like explain the nub to me. I keep trying to guess everyones pics and I think I have it. Then I go on Google and it shows in detail which bit is the nub and I'm like whhaat. Back to Square one haha

I'm with you I don't get it at all!


----------



## Dory85

joo said:


> Aw Rhi that sounds awful! Awful that nobody seems to care at the Dr s & dentist too :( Glad you finally got your scan and all.was well. I can't believe you pay though, 12 week pic is free here!
> 
> I can't remember who said they had emergency forceps with episiotomy - sounds similar to my delivery too. I didn't deal very well with the pain either and completely lost control and panicked. It was all so fast and I stayed home thinking I must be in early Labour, when I got to the hospital I was already 10cm and too late for any pain relief. Nearly 2 hours later though I had to have emergency forceps with episiotomy (got a lovely 3rd degree tear too) and had to go in to theatre after, so I was in hospital for 3 days. I'm hoping I have a straight forward delivery this time so I can go home same day. Last time I was lucky enough to get my own room because of an anxiety disorder but this time I feel I'll be able to go in the shared rooms if I do need to stay in.
> 
> My hospital have started offering a service where people can pay for a single room per night, so long as they aren't already in use by mums who really need it. I think it's about £80/night. Does anyone else have that at their hospital?
> 
> Geralyn my guess is :blue:
> 
> Congrats on the ladies who have already found out. Xx

That's the same for all nhs inpatient services, I believe. In my whole career I have yet to see anyone take it up yet. I thought it was at least double that though and on my unit we don't have enough cubicles for all the patients that need them so can't really offer them to others.


----------



## Squig34

Yep I was going to say I have no idea where I'm supposed to be looking to see a nub, or what it looks like...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Geralyn and Angel I think boy. I don't know anything about nub, just a feeling looking at the scan pictures. Xx

Rhi, I'm not sure. I'll have to take another look. Glad to hear you managed a dentist appointment. They'll definitely help once they see you. Xx


----------



## medic76097

Looks like a girl. Skully theory is better for guessing. You can't really see a nub or any sort of genitals from a cross section of the baby. You'd need a potty shot to really be able to tell. The scan only takes a section of the baby to show at a time that's why you don't see the stuff on the background. It's showing a cross section of the baby like if you took a slice of bread from a loaf.... That's all you're seeing is the front of that section of toast if that makes sense. It could be fingers or toes, or the cord, or a knee if baby has pulled legs up. It could even be a part of the cord that baby is holding but you can't see its hand. 

Scan photos are hard to make out sometimes. But my guess is girl. Based on skull


----------



## Boo44

Angel yours has a lovely girl nub. It's iike karli's I'll be surprised if it's not a girl. 

Sometimes I can't tell but sometimes it's really clear!


----------



## Boo44

This link explains it really well to me, it's how I feel like I know about nubs!

https://genderdreaming.com/forum/ul...rn-what-look-lesson-boy-girl-nubs-inside.html

Also it's funny because it depends who you ask but I thought the skull theory wasn't very good!


----------



## Boo44

Rhi there's no visible nub on your second pic but maybe a boy nub on the first?

And geralyn I would say girly nub on yours but everyone else seems to think the opposite! :haha: someone will be right!


----------



## SecondNote

A little TMI

Well, ladies. I made it though my last pregnancy without throwing up and I had been doing good avoiding it this time too... Until this morning. I am no match for a stomach virus on top of morning sickness. First time throwing up in 23 years. And it was multiple times. I want to cry.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

SecondNote said:


> A little TMI
> 
> Well, ladies. I made it though my last pregnancy without throwing up and I had been doing good avoiding it this time too... Until this morning. I am no match for a stomach virus on top of morning sickness. First time throwing up in 23 years. And it was multiple times. I want to cry.

:hugs: I understand. Fourth pregnancy. First one I have been sick with. Bloody horrible. Hope you feel better soon =( stay hydrated


----------



## GeralynB

In the gender prediction thread I posted everyone guessed girl...not one boy guess. We'll see on Wednesday....hopefully baby cooperates


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Feeling so poorly, felt more tired than usual today but didn't think anything of it but then this evening I've suddenly got boiling, my head is so painful and everything aches! Currently tucked up in bed, my son has just got over an illness and now I think it's my turn. I've been ill 3 times from my son already since being pregnant, it's definitely doing something to my immune system because I'd never pick up what he had before. And I still have half my Xmas shopping to do :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's so strange about paying for a room in the hospital. I've never heard of that before but one of my colleagues had a baby last week and he was telling me that's what they did. He said it was about £75 a night in their hospital. 

I have no idea on gender guesses and my scan pic is pretty poop but does anyone want to have a guess?
 



Attached Files:







20151216_154951.jpg
File size: 14.2 KB
Views: 9


----------



## karlilay

I would guess yours is girl too Pixie!

I can't beleive how many girls are cooking. Everyone I know is pregnant with girls!


----------



## AngelofTroy

This will sound mad but I feel a bit down when everyone is getting told girl, like there's a finite number of us can have girls and each one makes me more likely not to!


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> This will sound mad but I feel a bit down when everyone is getting told girl, like there's a finite number of us can have girls and each one makes me more likely not to!

If it makes you feel better I'm pretty sure we're having a boy :haha:

I hope everyone has been doing well, I'm sorry to hear a few ladies are still having issues with nausea :hugs:

Just 4 days left till christmas!!! :xmas8:


just think, any day now there'll be a group for September babies! that's it - no more summer 2016 babies!


----------



## joo

AngelofTroy said:


> This will sound mad but I feel a bit down when everyone is getting told girl, like there's a finite number of us can have girls and each one makes me more likely not to!

Angel I am feeling the same way. X :hugs:


----------



## joo

I am also sure I am having a boy, just waiting on 20 week scan to confirm it.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have no feelings either way really but I can't imagine it not being a boy


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm leaning boy =) blimey three boys!! Batten down the hatches!! Crazy house haha


----------



## mommyxofxone

Angel I feel the same. I bet I'll have a boy just cause I want a girl lol. Going back (on phone) to look at scans and post my guesses! 

Shame I won't have one for you ladies to guess cause I only had the 8 weeks scan and it was nubless lol!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok so geralyn: girl
Rhi : boy
Angel: boy (sorry hun if that's the nub to me it looks boy but I'm new at this too so ignore me)
Pixie : randomly guessing girl cause I don't see a nub lol


----------



## SecondNote

AngelofTroy said:


> This will sound mad but I feel a bit down when everyone is getting told girl, like there's a finite number of us can have girls and each one makes me more likely not to!

lol don't feel crazy. I have been thinking the same thing as you!


----------



## Boo44

Rhi I feel exactly the same as you - mine is bound to be a boy. 3 boys here we come, eek xx


----------



## Boo44

GeralynB said:


> In the gender prediction thread I posted everyone guessed girl...not one boy guess. We'll see on Wednesday....hopefully baby cooperates

Yep and I agree with them!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I was in a ltttc group when I had Xander. There are 7 of us that got pregnant that year or have had more children after and between us we have 10 boys and 3 girls. Sometimes a group can have way more of one gender :hugs: I used to feel the same about people getting pregnant, someone once told me they hadn't taken the last baby on the shelf and it's always stuck with me. 

This is the same - no one can take the last girl on the shelf and we each have the same odds regardless of what anyone else gets :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Geralyn - I'd guess girl for you but the others I have no idea sorry. Looking forward to finding out some more genders this week - is it only Geralyn before Christmas?


----------



## Starlight32

The hospital I will deliver has private rooms too. I don't think I'd like to be surrounded by a bunch of people.

I saw the doctor again today. I was worried about baby and also wanted to check on the discharge. All looked good! I forget who else was having a lot of discharge... but apparently it's normal (I wanted to check for an infection..).

I'm horrible at guessing genders. But someone else having a girl doesn't make your chance any less!


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Angel I was in a ltttc group when I had Xander. There are 7 of us that got pregnant that year or have had more children after and between us we have 10 boys and 3 girls. Sometimes a group can have way more of one gender :hugs: I used to feel the same about people getting pregnant, someone once told me they hadn't taken the last baby on the shelf and it's always stuck with me.
> 
> This is the same - no one can take the last girl on the shelf and we each have the same odds regardless of what anyone else gets :hugs:

In my group of 6 mummy friends, so far we have 9 boys and 2 girls! :dohh: there must definitely be something boy in the water where we live x


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey everyone. Haven't been on images. Hope everyone is well. My sickness had subsided for about two weeks but in the past few days is back &#55357;&#56873;

The hospital I stayed in had about 18 beds on the one ward, although they were in like little coves (6 beds per cove) so it was very noisy.

I ended up getting moved to am fi aye room as I was so sick but I had to put up a fight. Thank god I did as I was in for almost a week!


----------



## gaiagirl

Lol Angel I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight it was me! The discharge thing only was really bad the one day it seems. Now I'm better again. Thank you for asking!!!!!


----------



## ashleyg

Found out we are having another GIRL!


----------



## karlilay

Morning everyone. Got my 16 week appt tomorrow, then I won't see the midwife for ages. Will have the kids with me so hope she will listen for a heartbeat, we did get to see the heart beat and listen at the scan in Saturday, and they loved it.

Not sure if I should be asking anything tomorrow?! Might try and blag a thrush cream prescription though. Am I th wonky one that suffers badly with thrush while pregnant?

Sorry if my girl comment upset anyone. It's not just this group, I'm in another where they're all having girls too. And that definitely doesn't mean you won't get your girls.

I actually wanted this one to be a boy, because beleive me, I have two others. One of each, and my 7 year old girl was a dream, but she is such hard work now, where as Zach is a pleasure. 

Hope everyone's ok... :)


----------



## karlilay

Congratulations Ashley!


----------



## ashleyg

Thank you! Hoping I get a little more excited about it soon...I was really wanting a boy since we already have a little girl. But I'm sure they will be the best of friends once baby is a little older


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Ashley. Xx
I do think it's hard when you have a tiny preference over gender. I know first hand it subsides quickly though. 
This really is a pink group at the moment. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey another girl. Congrats =)


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! I know it's silly to be disappointed but I do love this baby and I'm so thankful for her...just a little sad I won't get to experience a little boy right now! 

I'm looking at cute baby girl stuff online to try and get me a little more excited lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My suspected sinus infection/abcess has made my face numb. Oh dear!


----------



## karlilay

You need to ring the doctors first thing, I tink its disgusting they're leaving you with a suspected abcess. Hope you're ok, how are you managing with the pain?


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Ashley 
Rhi that's awful - you need to insist on being seen today.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I rang. They won't do anything until they get my swap back from the hospital. Which might be xmas eve. MIGHT. Sounds awful but I might go to the 8-8 and not mention that I am pregnant and get antibiotics that way. I'm not sure why they are being so funny about it. Something about making sure I get the right antibiotics... Sounds like tish tosh to me. I'm managing the pain with paracetamol =/ but now my face is numbing it's not as bad.


----------



## joo

congrats ashleyg!

Thank you so much to the people who have said they are/have been disappointed when they found out gender. For the last few weeks I have been really struggling, it's much worse than last time . But more so I just feel awful and guilty for feeling the way I do! I never thought I would :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> Morning everyone. Got my 16 week appt tomorrow, then I won't see the midwife for ages. Will have the kids with me so hope she will listen for a heartbeat, we did get to see the heart beat and listen at the scan in Saturday, and they loved it.
> 
> Not sure if I should be asking anything tomorrow?! Might try and blag a thrush cream prescription though. Am I th wonky one that suffers badly with thrush while pregnant?
> 
> Sorry if my girl comment upset anyone. It's not just this group, I'm in another where they're all having girls too. And that definitely doesn't mean you won't get your girls.
> 
> I actually wanted this one to be a boy, because beleive me, I have two others. One of each, and my 7 year old girl was a dream, but she is such hard work now, where as Zach is a pleasure.
> 
> Hope everyone's ok... :)

Awh that was nice they got to listen at the scan :) I would of loved to take DS but he's at a age where he's likly to get side tracked by everything specially medical stuff :rofl: he loves asking questions lol! I didn't ask much when I went just general I think unless you have anything you want to know or concerns.. I tend to get thrush when pregnant I think I'm starting to :nope: once it starts it just keeps coming back til usually end 30 weeks.

OH wanted another boy he was worried having a girl when she's older and I think girls are harder growing up just by my mum having 2 she suffered with us :lol: but secretly I think he's glad we finally will have a girl just a bit sceptical as we're used to boys :lol: he has his son and I have mine which OH has basically taken on as his own as well .. so it's new to us :haha:!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on a girl Ashley


----------



## Starlight32

Yay for more people knowing sex! Makes me feel like we are getting further along!!


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I rang. They won't do anything until they get my swap back from the hospital. Which might be xmas eve. MIGHT. Sounds awful but I might go to the 8-8 and not mention that I am pregnant and get antibiotics that way. I'm not sure why they are being so funny about it. Something about making sure I get the right antibiotics... Sounds like tish tosh to me. I'm managing the pain with paracetamol =/ but now my face is numbing it's not as bad.

That's terrible, I can't believe how long they're expecting you to wait around! :hugs:


----------



## karlilay

That really is awful. I cent beleive the fact your pregnant makes them not want to fix it faster. I feel so blessed with my doctors they're amazing.

Get some Amoxicillin, they're safe during pregnancy.


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi try calling the midwife number - they may be able to push things along - worth a try


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Still poorly :( 

I'm also getting worried.. not sure whether I'm overreacting but DH cooked some sausages on Sunday night and I had some in a bread roll. Halfway through eating it I realised they were still a bit pink in the middle so stopped. He'd cooked them for well over the required time so I didn't think anything of it, just left the rest. Anyway, last night which was less than 24hr after this I suddenly got really poorly with fever, headache and was also sick. I keep worrying I've got that weird food poisoning thing that I've read can cause miscarriage or brain damage to baby :( There's not a lot I can do as apparently you need to wait a few weeks to be able to get a blood test. I'm just hoping it's a coincidence and I've just got a normal illness.


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for a girl Ashley! 4 pink bumps in the group!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats ashley! 

Rhi I'm so sorry you're having such trouble! As bad as a tooth abscess can be I'm so surprised they aren't taking it very seriously. 

Joo I know what you mean. As we get closer to finding out I feel like I almost have anxiety about it. I am so ready to know so I can start getting used to the idea but I'm also dreading finding out because I will feel horrible to have any disappointment.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ashleyg said:


> Found out we are having another GIRL!

congrats ashley that's so lovely!!!!! 



joo said:


> congrats ashleyg!
> 
> Thank you so much to the people who have said they are/have been disappointed when they found out gender. For the last few weeks I have been really struggling, it's much worse than last time . But more so I just feel awful and guilty for feeling the way I do! I never thought I would :(

i actually cried during the ultrasound with my girl! i was so expecting a boy. BUT that disappointment thankfully only lasted til i was out and realized i could get girly stuff lol. but i know people (sil) who are still disappointed their children aren't boys like they wanted. (she has two children, one is 3 and one is 8 months, and she's still sad they're girls) I think i'll be happy either way but again, i still have that tiny preference (ok big) for another girl. :)



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Still poorly :(
> 
> I'm also getting worried.. not sure whether I'm overreacting but DH cooked some sausages on Sunday night and I had some in a bread roll. Halfway through eating it I realised they were still a bit pink in the middle so stopped. He'd cooked them for well over the required time so I didn't think anything of it, just left the rest. Anyway, last night which was less than 24hr after this I suddenly got really poorly with fever, headache and was also sick. I keep worrying I've got that weird food poisoning thing that I've read can cause miscarriage or brain damage to baby :( There's not a lot I can do as apparently you need to wait a few weeks to be able to get a blood test. I'm just hoping it's a coincidence and I've just got a normal illness.

hun is dh sick at all? if there was something wrong with the meat he'd have gotten ill too i believe, i think likelihood is that you have a coincidence. since he ate the same sausages if it was food poisoning i think you'd both have gotten it. You could always CALL your dr and ask, even if you can't get a blood test, you'd want to put your mind at ease i think. give them a call :)


----------



## jalilma

Starlight32 said:


> The hospital I will deliver has private rooms too. I don't think I'd like to be surrounded by a bunch of people.
> 
> I saw the doctor again today. I was worried about baby and also wanted to check on the discharge. All looked good! I forget who else was having a lot of discharge... but apparently it's normal (I wanted to check for an infection..).
> 
> I'm horrible at guessing genders. But someone else having a girl doesn't make your chance any less!

Me too... With the discharge.. I constantly feel wet down there (sorry tmi)... The first day or two I kept thinking I was bleeding.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks mommyofone, DH is fine and since he ate the same I'm hoping that's a good sign. I'm feeling a bit better now but going to mention it the drs just incase. 

Congratulations on team pink Ashley! :pink: 

Angel I had exactly the same thought as you, I was thinking well there HAS to be some blue bumps so the more pink this group gets, the more likely I am to have to be part of the ones to bring up the boy numbers. But in reality it's 50/50 for all of us and what everyone else is having can't affect or change what our babies have decided to be.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have a gender preference and feel really guilty about that. When I had my MC I would have done anything for it to be okay regardless of gender. My mindset changed while TTC but as I fell pregnant and the weeks have passed, that gender preference is back. 
I am hoping that once I know I will quickly get used to the idea. I have suffered gender disappointment before but it was short lived. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Tinkerbelle sometimes sausages can look a little pink in the middle when cooked - the main thing is that they're piping hot all the way through. I hope you'll be ok as someone said before if your dh is fine then it's more than likely you will be too.


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies for all of the congratulations. I know I will get more excited as the weeks and months go by. But I think I'm just still in shock at the thought of having two daughters lol. That's not at all what I imagined would happen! DH is really excited too. It's so funny because he always said he wanted a boy...but he is over the moon that it's another little girl. It's so cute!

I've just been spending time online looking at cute baby girl things to try and get me out of this funk. I'm sure it will pass eventually.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I saw a dentist... He said the Tooth was discolored but that could be from a previous trauma. He was unsure if the pain in my face was from my tooth. He said it "might be the cause" as I'm not swollen or screaming in agony I'm not a priority lol. He wouldn't even give me an X-ray because I'm in first trimester and I have to go back in SIX weeks. In fairness it does feel less painful today than it has done but I'm still fed up. =(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry rhi :( hopefully the pain will continue to be reduced :hugs: 

Thank you tinky, I'm feeling less worried as my dad has come in from work with exactly the same symptoms as me, and he didn't eat that dinner so pretty confident it's just a normal illness now :) 

15 weeks today :) still not much on the bump front though :( there's a definite tiny bump now but I don't look pregnant to other people until I'm bloated.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry rhi that sounds ridiculous they didn't do anything for pain!!!! What the crap!

Angel I soooooooo want two girls :)

And tinkerbelle I'm so glad your illness is probably just regular one and you feel better about it! One less thing to worry about right? 


I am dealing with mild headache yikes. Nothing awful. Pretty sure hormone related. Went to bed with it and still here. That only happens in pregnancy thankfully for me but still sucks


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Tink. I think if your husband ate it then it should be all okay. I think sausages can be a bit pink and be okay =)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhi I hope so, he cooked them for wayy longer than the stated time as well. I probably overreacted but it was just a bad coincidence to suddenly come down with identical symptoms to the food poisoning that can cause all these problems in unborn babies, I just naturally always assume the worst and start panicking!


----------



## SecondNote

I have one son and I would love for this baby to be a girl. However, some days I almost think I would rather have a second boy. The thing is people are constantly saying to me "I hope it's a girl!" Like constantly. Everybody. It is almost making me start to feel defensive. What if it's a boy? Am I going to disappoint everyone? Almost making me feel like I should be disappointed if is a boy.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

That drives me mad secondnote, especially since I've had people say that before ive even become pregnant! I love love love having a boy and think 2 boys would be absoloutely wonderful, the thought of that and my DS having a baby brother makes me so happy, its just the whole 'last baby' situation and worrying that maybe I'll somehow be missing out if i dont have one of each? I just cant stand other people's comments, im always very conscious not to make comments like that to others because i think its rude.


----------



## vaniilla

SecondNote said:


> I have one son and I would love for this baby to be a girl. However, some days I almost think I would rather have a second boy. The thing is people are constantly saying to me "I hope it's a girl!" Like constantly. Everybody. It is almost making me start to feel defensive. What if it's a boy? Am I going to disappoint everyone? Almost making me feel like I should be disappointed if is a boy.

The comments are one of the main reasons I don't want to announce we're having a baby until we know the gender so we can skip some of the 'don't you want a girl' questions! I have this feeling that if we have two boys people will ask if we'll keep trying until we have a girl :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

Those types of comments are so annoying. I've already had people ask me if we don't have a girl this time if we're going to have a third to try for a girl. I just say no. Shop is closed after 2


----------



## Boo44

Since people have found out I'm pregnant I've had a mixture of 

"So is this the girl then?"
"Going for a girl this time?"

It completely boils my piss...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Im glad its not just me. Im always very aware and conscious to make sure i never make those types of remarks to people, its just unnecessary- you dont know whether that person even has any gender preference in the first place, plus you dont know what somebody's situation is and what they've been through to be having another baby in the first place. It's just annoying and inconsiderate. 

On a positive note i feel much better which is good considering tomorrow will be xmas shopping last minute madness.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg I had no idea you boy mamas got the same thing! Makes me feel better. I always get "soooo are you gonna try for a boy?" And "boys are so lovely" in front of my girl! Wtf! What is she, chopped liver? I mean come on!

People can be so rude. I started telling them if they wanted a boy they should have it. I get really angry about it. Makes me want a girl even more


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mommyofone- if anything ive always felt you get it worse with having boys, I always feel like there's a totally strong bias towards girls for some reason? I know what you mean though, it makes you feel so defensive of your child when people insinuate they are less than pefect.


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Mommyofone- if anything ive always felt you get it worse with having boys, I always feel like there's a totally strong bias towards girls for some reason? I know what you mean though, it makes you feel so defensive of your child when people insinuate they are less than pefect.

This.

Boys are made out to be the lesser choice, like the booby prize in some way. Ridiculous as boys ROCK and it's probably someone who didn't have one who decided society would think like that!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm having a lot of anxiety when it comes to being in a car. I don't drive, but being a passenger is starting to make me nervous now that my bump is getting bigger; I'm very paranoid of a car accident :(

Anyone have else anxieties like this? How do you overcome it?


----------



## medic76097

We have two boys and people are already asking if we are trying till we get a girl. To be honest I don't want a girl. I've started tellin people we don't want a girl and someone had the balls to tell me I was rude for saying it ...after the woman basically told me our family would only be complete if we had a girl


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Trying to decide what to do about my face still! I already got refused antibiotics on Monday when I went in. Have since seen the dentist who suggested it was my tooth causing the problems not the sinuses. However he didn't do anything. Now I'm left wondering if I'm supposed to just leave it =s I mean if the dentist didn't prescribe anything then how am I going to get the doctor to do it for a dental problem?! 

Don't see how it's going to go down on its own though :s 

Why are they making this so difficult.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Interestingly noone has suggested that we 'should' want a girl this time and I've expressed no preference outside if this forum. If they had I'd probably want a boy to spite them!:haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight I don't get anxiety as such but when pregnant I am even more aware of the potential for accidents in cars. I also hate when my son goes in a car without me - I never like this but it's worse now I'm pregnant.


----------



## Tinky_82

I hate pregnancy dreams. I dreamt last night I was bleeding but no one in the hospital would see me to check on baby - i was waiting for a whole day. It felt so real and I can't stop thinking about it.


----------



## karlilay

I get 

'Why did you want another one. You can't have any other different sorts'
You already have a boy and girl!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I got it this time saying people constantly saying I need a girl and I'll be having a girl .. as we said it's our last one.. but overly we didn't mind either way I wanted a girl I'll admit but I'd of still loved a boy and eventually got over never having a daughter. But when people say a certain gender it always had made my emotions go wild and then I feel selfish 



I'm not even feeling pregnant lately :shrug: maybe it's because I have other things on my mind I don't know :shrug:


----------



## Squig34

Glad you don't have food poisoning Tinkerbelle & hope you're feeling better soon.

All went well with my scan yesterday, Squiggle's growth was where it should be & I got some really nice pics :) just hope this trend continues! I also had my placenta looked at & apparently it looks much better than in my last pregnancy & the blood pressure in my uterine arteries is normal when it was previously high. So still a long way to go, but positive for now!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great news squig! 

Is anyone else still tiny? Im not noticably pregnant at all yet


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Great news squig!
> 
> Is anyone else still tiny? Im not noticably pregnant at all yet

I keep going from nothing to a bump and back again :nope: Ive seen a lot get this and then you randomly get a bump overnight :lol: I'm 17 weeks tomorrow and still don't feel mine has changed much. But with DS I didn't get a noticeable bump til after 20 weeks :shrug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nope I have lost 10lbs last I checked. So my tummy just looks the best it has in ages Hahah. Should make the most of it I think lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhi- I've no idea whether I've gained or lost weight, I've never been one to weigh myself at all. Although I remember the midwife did at the booking appointment so when I see her next week I might ask to be weighed so I can compare to whatever figure she had written from last time. I've read it's common to have gained about 5lb at this point but I guess it can vary! 

Beccy- That's the same with me, I have a few days of having a really round obvious bump and look very pregnant then it will just disappear back down to there being hardly any difference which makes me think it's just bloating. I'm not sure if I'm expecting a bump too soon just because it's my 2nd pregnancy.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I look fat. :-( I've put on so much weight already. I think I might try and eat healthy, diet almost. 

Good luck today Geralyn. Can't wait to hear what bubba is. Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I actually haven't had too many gender comments but I think because I've made it well known I'd be just fine to get to reuse my girl stuff one more time and be done. I've had a couple people ask if we will still be done if it's another girl and I just tell them absolutely, I think that would be much easier anyways! It drives me crazy when people up the number of children they plan to have just to try for a certain gender. What happens if you don't get what you want? Are you going to resent that child? Why risk it? I do have a preference but just because it is what would be easier and what I know, I wouldn't continue on having more babies solely to get the gender I want. Idk pet peeve of mine because it just doesn't seem like a reason to bring a child into this world. Rant over! :)

Squig I'm so glad baby is still doing exactly as it should! Are you starting to feel more relaxed now?


----------



## Starlight32

Tinky, I feel crazy worrying about accidents etc because no one else seems to have these kinds of anxieties, but the fear I'm having is very real. I don't drive, but being a passenger makes me very nervous. We have to travel 40 minutes (one way) for Christmas and the weather is suppose to be rainy; I'm very nervous.

The doctor told me this week that I need to gain more weight. I'm not sure how much I can eat during the day. I feel bloated and indigestion if I eat too much. I've gained about 8-9 lbs from my pre-pregnancy weight, but I was underweight when I got pregnant. My stomach is much bigger than it was before, but my clothes are loose so I don't think anyone can tell.

Squig, glad to hear your appointment went well <3


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight I'm very similar with car journeys. I don't drive but I hate being a passenger if we go on motorways or if the weather is bad, I feel so nervous that I feel sick. I have to sit in the back nowadays, I feel too scared in the front!


----------



## GeralynB

I go for my sono around 3pm


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, is it safer to sit in the back? I almost don't want to go to the Christmas festivities because I feel like it's not worth the risk, even though we have never been in an accident.

Geralyn, keep us posted! So exciting!


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Mommyofone- if anything ive always felt you get it worse with having boys, I always feel like there's a totally strong bias towards girls for some reason? I know what you mean though, it makes you feel so defensive of your child when people insinuate they are less than pefect.

oh jeez it's way different over here. In our families the boys are the prized ones, because they are the ones that carry on the name. The girls are just extras. My aunt thinks she's better than a lot of people because she had two boys, and her son just had his first boy, and obviously a boy is what matters. it's disgusting. 

I think in the us (at least where i am) boys are considered the most important. my sil actually said about her two girls that theyre 'just another grand daughter' and has said on multiple occasions she wishes they were boys. because now she has to try for another- because her husband has said he wants a son to play basketball with. as if girls can't play any sports! OMG! Some days it seems so backwards. 

i am the only one in that family that WANTS two girls. they all have them, and i want them! they all want boys! all the comments i get when i'm out, some people don't know i'm pregnant yet, and i bet the comments will start coming out. even when i wasn't pregnant strangers asking me when i'll be trying for a boy since all i have is you know, just a girl. !!!!!!!!!! sorry makes me so angry! :growlmad: 




geralyn! good luck at your appt today!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

starlight, can you tolerate milkshakes? my friend was told she wasn't gaining enough too and started drinking a few of those a week so she could put on a little. and it is good for calcium so she drank those. id on't think i've gained any weight yet either, but i sure look like i have! all belly.


and don't be afraid of the ride. We visit my family weekly.... they're 45 minutes away. and we have to visit all our family on christmas- so 35 minutes to one home, then another 10 to the other, then 45 back. you'll be alright, just amke sure the belt isn't across your belly.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have just had my scan letter through. It's not until the 11th February! That feels like forever away. All of the ladies finding out gender will know by then. I am maybe thinking of a private gender scan in early January. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

mommyxofxone, I've been eating ice cream and drinking whole milk. Hoping this helps me be at a good weight for baby.

I read online the seatbelt should be at the hips, but I'm short so I feel like baby is really close to my hit/pelvic area. I pray the drive goes well this week.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mommyofone- I suppose attitudes can vary depending on where you're from, that sounds really annoying! 

Starlight- I'm not sure if it's safer statistically to sit in the back, it just makes me feel more at ease not being able to see as much of what's going on, and I have a massive fear of head-ons. 

Geralyn- Eeek so exciting! I don't think I've guessed yet, I'm predicting another pink bump :pink:


----------



## Starlight32

Anyone not finding out sex? I think I remember Angel said she wasn't? My husband and I aren't sure if we want to or not! I think picking names would be easier if we knew. I think we have our girl name picked, but we don't know for sure about a boy name. My husband's family has a boy naming tradition that we won't follow... not sure if there will be backlash.


----------



## Boo44

Great news squig!

Good luck geralyn X

I'm definitely not tiny! I think I've put on 6lb already. But that's not too bad for me being almost 15 weeks and considering just how much stuff I eat in the first tri! I usually plateau and be ok from now on because I don't have to stuff white bread down my throat every day any more. I've had porridge for breakfast all week which is an accomplishment and I feel like I'm starting to get more of me back...


----------



## gaiagirl

Ladies you move so fast I find it soooo hard to keep up! 

I get so annoyed by comments about wanting a girl too. So defensive, even though I kind of want a girl. Still irritates me so much. 

I'm definitely showing, it's kind of surprising how early this time. I have gained about 4 lbs so far...not too bad. I'm still 10 lbs lighter than I was at 15 weeks with #1 because I started outo 10 lbs lighter this time.

Just had first puke in WEEKS! I don't feel that ill but the gag reflex is so strong so with a full tummy of coffee and juice and a gag trigger...it just came up :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I hope everything is okay Geralyn. Unless you are in a different time zone to me as its nearly 5.30pm here. Xx

Gaia, boo to the puking. I hope you don't feel too bad now. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

I like its only 1pm in geralyn's time zone; two more hours until 3 if that's the case. 

A full stomach makes me want to vomit too. It actually happened a few weeks ago even though I didn't even eat that much! I try to eat small portions now.... My appetite is so much less now.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Starlight. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight we're not going to find out :) Seems there aren't many team yellow on here? 

Booked my 16 week appointment with the midwife for next Wednesday. We're transferring my care over to a different hospital so I'll have the 20-week scan rebooked so won't know what date until then. 

Need to go out in a min to do loads of last minute Xmas shopping bits. Just want to get it all over and done with then we can count down the next 3 weeks until we get the keys to our house!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've lost 1.5lbs this pregnancy - I went back to slimming world on Monday and was amazed I haven't gained! 

My ms seems to have gone, and while I'm so glad I don't feel crud I'm freaking out a bit that it's going to be a bad thing :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can't believe I'm 17 weeks tomorrow I remember waiting for my first scan and saying it seemt ages away! Just over 3 weeks til 20 week scan


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, my nausea seemed to subside around 13 weeks too, if I'm remembering correctly. 

Becy, I hope these next three weeks go by fast for us!!! I can't wait for the scan and to be halfway.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I am 15 weeks on Saturday. Three weeks after is my gender scan. Seems like forever and at the same time its like "omg I'm almost half way!"


----------



## Boo44

I'm having a scan in 2 weeks to check baby's kidneys are forming normally because my first son had a multi cystic dysplastic kidney on the anomaly scan. I was going to remain team yellow but I actually think I'll just ask them at the 16 week scan what the gender is, as I already feel like I know it's a boy anyway, and it will save me the hassle of finding a girls name xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

We have boy and girls name. Have since about 5 weeks. That's one of those weird ocd things of mine. I just HAD to have names! So I could relax 

Anyone thinking baby room colors? My daughters is dark purple but I really have no idea what to color if boy or girl. Dh will NOT go for pink so that's out. It's been on my mind a lot lately.


----------



## Boo44

We will recycle our nursery for the third time!! :haha: I did it completely gender neutral in a light lemon colour with white furniture before my son was born as we were team yellow. We were team yellow again second time so didn't need to change it, and I don't feel the need to change it again for this one! Just need to get my just turned 2 year old out of the cot and into his big brothers room before the baby needs it, but we have ages for that yet xx


----------



## Starlight32

Baby's room will be light blue regardless of sex because we aren't repainting lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh lol well my old nursery is in our old home soooo can't reuse it. This one is still in builders paint so I definitely need to switch it up lol. I want blue I think. Dd keeps saying green and dh wot talk about it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Waiting as patiently as I can on you geralyn :haha:


----------



## iakyri

Our appointment went well on Monday. 2nd trimester ultrasound will happen around 20 weeks for us. 

I love all the nursery talk, but it just reminds me of how much we need to do! Carpet needs to be pulled, new floor put in, and paint! Not looking forward to
It. We chose pink and grey as the colors. 

We also decided on her name, which will be Agatha Daisy :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I want to do teal regardless of sex as I think we're team yellow but i don't think OH will go for it. I like blue for a girl.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I really think a darker blue if its a boy? I just did the playroom in the spring in a gorgeous light blue and dh isn't in love with it. I don't know how he'd feel about more blue sadly. I LOVE blue!


----------



## Starlight32

I think blue rooms work for both girls and boys. I like the color blue for both genders even though it's typically thought of as a boy color.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh yes I agree. My daughter doesn't want blue though cause its one of er favorite colors. She's already jealous lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

No news from Geralyn yet?? 

I'm excited about doing the nursery, we lived with my parents when we had DS so I didn't get to do a bedroom for him as he just completely shared with DH and I. 

I've been looking about on Pinterest ect. for ideas, but think I'll just do something quite basic so we can add to it as they get older and tastes change, I don't want to spend loads then re-do it later on.


----------



## AngelofTroy

iakyri said:


> Our appointment went well on Monday. 2nd trimester ultrasound will happen around 20 weeks for us.
> 
> I love all the nursery talk, but it just reminds me of how much we need to do! Carpet needs to be pulled, new floor put in, and paint! Not looking forward to
> It. We chose pink and grey as the colors.
> 
> We also decided on her name, which will be Agatha Daisy :)

Lovely name choice :)


----------



## karlilay

Love all the nursery talk. My little girly will have to go in with Madi eventually, so no nursery here.

We also have a name, she will be called Poppy Olivia. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm liking this room combo:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/96c9910b4ec3feace1cd77762f7e209f-1_zpseyoztks5.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We are out of bedrooms now lol. So no nursery here. We bedshare anyways for the first year so not a huge worry then they can go into the youngests room and he can move in with his brother. If it's a boy I probably won't even bother doing anything to it. Only decorated it a few months ago! 

Boy names I'm stumped. Possibly Seth 
It's hard when you have already used two. You start to feel like you're scraping the barrel haha. 

Girl names: Freya, Hermione, Alice or Lorelei. 

Easier because I have never had to use one haha


----------



## Boo44

That's gorgeous Angel!

Poppy Olivia and Agatha Daisy are both great names. I just love flower names for girls! The main contender for this bump if it was girly is Ivy xx


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> We are out of bedrooms now lol. So no nursery here. We bedshare anyways for the first year so not a huge worry then they can go into the youngests room and he can move in with his brother. If it's a boy I probably won't even bother doing anything to it. Only decorated it a few months ago!
> 
> Boy names I'm stumped. Possibly Seth
> It's hard when you have already used two. You start to feel like you're scraping the barrel haha.
> 
> Girl names: Freya, Hermione, Alice or Lorelei.
> 
> Easier because I have never had to use one haha

You're exactly the same as me! :haha: I do feel like I'm scraping the barrel for a boy's name. I LOVE Seth! But our surname starts with an S and my husband says it sounds wrong. Probably Alfred (Alfie) or George at the moment x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

George is a top contender if we have a little boy, i also love alexander or isaac. Girls names im really stuck for. I love daisy but DH refuses, he says there's a daisy at his work in her 40s and that it seems odd on an older person, its a shame as ive always loved it. There are loads of nice girls i can't use as well because there are so many girls in my family so a lot are taken.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I like Tabitha for a girl or Asa for a boy


----------



## AngelofTroy

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm liking this room combo:
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/96c9910b4ec3feace1cd77762f7e209f-1_zpseyoztks5.jpg

I think I'd add in some pink and yellow like this if baby is a girl.
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/img-thing_zps0vfyfyma.jpg


----------



## SecondNote

Nora is my top pick for a girl. I haven't thought of a boys name yet. My DS is Eli.


----------



## Starlight32

We like Hannah for a girl. 

Our current top boy name is Leo. My concern with Leo is that he will be asked if its short for Leonardo etc (not a fan of that name). I also like Caleb, but my husband isn't too keen on it. Suggestions are welcome! We would like something Biblical but it's not a strict requirement if we really like a name.


----------



## Boo44

Elijah, Jonah, Isaac, Adam, Matthew, Luke


I wouldn't think Leo was automatically short for Leonardo so I wouldn't worry about that. There's Leon as well


----------



## Squig34

I love hearing what names other people like & I agree that I wouldn't assume Leo is short for Leonardo; I know 2 Leos.

Great that you have picked your names Iakyri & Karli :)

Very pretty room Angel. Our 'nursery' is our spare room which is mostly white with a purple feature wall. Purple is my favourite colour so that's how it's staying, girl or boy! We'll add some things like bedding & mirror & pictures in a theme but I haven't chosen one yet.

Geralyn, eagerly awaiting your news too!

Teeny, Pixie & I will be having our gender scans only just before you, she's 8th & I'm 9th, so you're not going to be super far behind! I suppose with all my extra scans, I might know a bit before then, but I'm not counting on it.

Starlight, hope your journey goes well. I'm sure it will be fine but it's definitely no fun travelling in poor weather.

No bump here, just bloat! But some of you girls were so tiny to start with, it probably doesn't take much for you to show! 

Miracle, I wouldn't say I'm relaxed as there's still a long way to go, but I'm certainly relieved & pleased that the scan gave no cause for concern.

I think that's everything - there was so much to catch up on!!


----------



## Starlight32

I like Elijah but not sure it flows with our surname. 

I ordered maternity dresses online but it looks like all but one is a bust. I can wear flowy dresses I already have for now...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hannah is my name so great choice :haha: i would never assume leo is short for leanardo either. 

I don't think we will choose a name before baby is here, choosing a name for DS was easy because we had one we both loved above all the others.. but this time nothing stands out on it's own, and we seem to just like names rather than really love them. I think we might do the whole 'see what the baby looks like' to choose a name, although i always think there's no point choosing a name solely based on it suiting the baby as a newborn because a year down the line they can look soo different and have the opposite sort of personality to what you expected.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, do you like your name? Always nice to have first hand info from someone with the name!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg angel that's gorgeous I love the color!!!! That's what I want if its a girl!

No news from geralyn? Hope all is alright


----------



## GeralynB

Sorry to keep you waiting ladies!


It's a girl!!!!! :pink:


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, so exciting!


----------



## GeralynB

All pink bumps in the group so far!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats geralyn! And I don't think we mind waiting as long as its good news and everything is alright!!!

What's that five girls now? Wow!!!!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congratulations to all the team pink ladies! Hoping all is well for every. Happy Holidays

P.S. The June dragonflies banner is insanely cute


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Congrats geralyn! And I don't think we mind waiting as long as its good news and everything is alright!!!
> 
> What's that five girls now? Wow!!!!

Yup, baby looked great and was moving around a lot!



DobbyForever said:


> Congratulations to all the team pink ladies! Hoping all is well for every. Happy Holidays
> 
> P.S. The June dragonflies banner is insanely cute

Hi Dobby! Nice to see you pop in


----------



## GeralynB

So I was originally told I had an anterior placenta and was expecting that I wouldn't feel baby for a while. I felt my son at 12 weeks. Well over the past week I've been feeling movement and I thought it couldn't be but turns out I have a fundal placenta and it probably is baby I'm feeling


----------



## DobbyForever

:). Was just thinking about you lovely ladies and wanted to let you know. Hugs


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hi dobby! 

What's a fundal placenta???


----------



## Boo44

Congrats geralyn I can't believe you can tell at 14 weeks! X


----------



## gaiagirl

Exciting Geralyn! Amazing how much pink is going on here haha.

For those pink ladies so far...did you DID right at O or a few days before? I did literally as I ovulated so that puts me in the sliiiiiightly higher change of boy category. 

Fundal means at the top of the uterus I believe.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the pink bump Geralyn. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Huge congratulations on team pink Geralyn.
I wonder who's going to have the 1st boy.


----------



## karlilay

Hi Dobby, hope your well... :)

Congrats Geralyn! You were right.. Great intuition! 

We DTD a day before OV :)


----------



## Boo44

Hi dobby! Good to see you in here xx

Well I'm feeling quite good about my nub theory guesses I've been right for everyone so far! 

I may have said this before but with the q'a about timing it's come to me again - I had thought about swaying for a girl but my cycles were so irregular since Freddie that it didn't really work. We ended up DTD the day before ovulation x


----------



## Boo44

GeralynB said:


> So I was originally told I had an anterior placenta and was expecting that I wouldn't feel baby for a while. I felt my son at 12 weeks. Well over the past week I've been feeling movement and I thought it couldn't be but turns out I have a fundal placenta and it probably is baby I'm feeling


This gives me a tiny bit of hope. Because apparently my placenta is anterior and extremely low. However I feel regular movements which are 100% always on the left of my pelvis. So I'm kind of hoping maybe it's a slightly lateral placenta and therefore there's still a chance it's not directly over my section scars *praying*


----------



## joo

Congrats geralyn!! glad.everything is well. Wow, I really can:t believe it's all pink so far. I don't think.I will have the first boy, my next scan ism't until end of Jan, surely there will be some.blue bumps before then!

We dtd before O and I was using balance activ gels to treat BV so was not expecting to get pregnant that cycle! All that being said we are still convinced it's a boy, only person so far to have guessed girl is OH's mum. I have a couple of girls names and have settled on my boy's name - they are all different to last time, all the ones s on our list from.last time just don't seem to fit now. Last time it was a flip between Seth and Elijah (Eli) for a boy, I still like them but just don't seem for us this time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

We DTD day before and on O ..

Congrats on pink Geralyn!

17 weeks today!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats! Geralyn :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm guessing the next round of gender scans will be lots of boys. It has to even out at some point. 
Anyone really hoping for blue this time? Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Dobby, I hope all is well with you <3

I think we bd 4 and 2 days before ovulation and then on ovulation day (I wasn't tracking ovulation, just going by the dating scan). I think thats puts us at a good 50/50 chance of girl or boy, based on timing alone.

I don't have a preference! I'm just excited for the scan... I hope these next 2.5 weeks go by fast.


----------



## vaniilla

I hope all is well with you Dobby :hugs:

Congrats on team pink Geralyn!

0 preference here now, if I didn't want to go out and buy clothes I would be wanting to stay on team yellow!

I hope everyone has a great christmas tomorrow! we're very excited over here! :xmas5:


----------



## Starlight32

I think it would be fun to be team yellow, but I'm also really curious! 

We want the scan to be as short as possible to limit ultrasound exposure, so that may also play a factor. I don't want the tech to spend extra time finding out baby's gender if baby is not in a good position.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

When I first got my BFP I was 100% staying team yellow. Oh how my resolve has slipped! Lol xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Had an apt yesterday. Measured 20 weeks this time. Baby had a nice strong heartbeat. Got to set up a date for our anatomy scan, 3 weeks from today! Jan 14th. The only thing with that is there is no way of knowing with my husband's job if he will be home at the time and since I want to do a reveal for us and get pictures I could have my results waiting in an envelope until he gets home again. So the date I have set might not be when we actually find out. I'm just really excited to see baby again!

Joo, with the gel you said you were using at the time it sounds like you very possibly might have swayed girl!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We're team :yellow: all our newborn clothes are neutral brights anyway!


----------



## GeralynB

For my son's nursery I did a nautical theme. Now that we're having a girl I want to do a boho theme. Here's some pics of my son's nursery
  



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 61 KB
Views: 16


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Omg another pink bundle! Congrats Geralyn! 

Yes it will be interesting to see if there's a big wave of blue bumps next, or maybe this group will just be particularly pink. 

Starlight- I do like my name, although it was a very popular choice the year I was born so there were always others with the name in my year at school ect. Although I can't really talk considering my son's name was the number 1 name for the year he was born!


----------



## vaniilla

That nursery is lovely! :cloud9:


----------



## Starlight32

tinkerbelle93, all the girl names I like seem to been in the top 100 (closer to top 10 lol). I also like Emma and Emily, those are like super popular around here these days!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I don't know if i could handle not knowing gender! there have been times wehre i thought, ok lets do this! and dh is like 'no.' 

lol

I also was testing the waters to see if this is our last or if we can have more and he flat out said he's done. 

do you ever know in your heart this is the last pregnancy? i guess i always figured dd was the first but not the last, however, i don't feel like this is the last either. don't know if that means anything or not. 

I can't wait to find out what team we're on. Hoping to stay nice and busy.


----------



## GeralynB

I love the name Juliette but DH isn't completely sold on it so I guess we'll look for some other names but I'm really hoping I can convince him. If we would have had a boy his name would have been Gavin.


----------



## AngelofTroy

"Poop deck" :rofl:


----------



## Starlight32

Juliette is a nice name!! Has your husband said any names he likes??


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Juliette is a nice name!! Has your husband said any names he likes??

He mentioned Kiera and Courtney last night but I don't like them. (Sorry if that's anyone's name or kids name...just my opinion)


----------



## GeralynB

AngelofTroy said:


> "Poop deck" :rofl:

Haha when I saw that I had to have it for the changing table!


----------



## Starlight32

My husband wanted the name Kyra (maybe pronounced the same as Kiera?), and, while I do like the name, I can't see my child with it. I also like Courtney, but it's a similar situation where I really like the name but not my taste for my baby. I actually feel like that with a lot of names lol


----------



## gaiagirl

I have a list of girl names going...I'll share here because we don't know each other in real life lol.

I don't have any top picks at this point but here are ones that caught my interest:
Adelaide/adeline
Cora/coraline
norah
mila
odette
claire
elyse
piper
freya
imogen
Madeline
lydia


----------



## Becyboo__x

We think we're going for Alice :)


----------



## Starlight32

gaiagirl, my personal favorites from your list are Cora, Mila, Freya, and Madeline!

Becy, Alice is a nice name!


----------



## GeralynB

My DH has a bit of gender disappointment. He wanted another boy. Mostly because he says he doesn't know what to do with a girl (he's the oldest of 4 boys) I think once baby gets here he'll love having a girl


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight, I'm the same all of our choices are in the top 25 at least! Emily is one of our girls contenders too but that always come in the top 3 here in the UK. It's funny how the lists can really vary depending on whether you're in the USA or the UK. 

Geralyn- I think my DH would like a boy, I think the idea of a little girl makes him nervous and I think he'd be one of those OTT protective dads lol. I'm sure your DH will be really excited in no time.


----------



## Squig34

Congrats on :pink: Geralyn!

We don't have a preference; we just want a live baby to take home. I think I'm having a girl too though!

We've had our names picked for ages so no real thinking required! Not revealing them until baby is here though!

Gaia, loads of lovely names on your list. I really like Adeline (& Coraline).

Becy, Alice is a pretty name. Alice is my friend's sister's name so I wouldn't choose it, but I like it :)

Dobby, nice of you to drop by! I hope things are going well for you.

Not sure if I'll be popping in tomorrow so happy Christmas to you all!


----------



## Boo44

My OH was sooo happy when our boys were born - he's the eldest of three brothers and really wants to recreate that as they're all really close even now. He literally doesn't get it when I say i'd quite like a girl!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aww that's really nice your husband is keen to recreate the set-up he had, and that he's close to his brothers. 

Beccy- love the name Alice, it's exactly the sort of name I like. 

I think it's harder choosing a 2nd time round, it has to match the 1st one doesn't it? 

Told my mum and dad today, they're so happy which is great. I've now told 2 more friends and my grandma, so it's slowly stopping being our secret. It feels so weird!


----------



## Starlight32

Our families know and the friends we talk to regularly know. My work doesn't know yet. I don't go back until January after Christmas break. I wonder if I'll be obviously showing by then (with clothes on)!


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> I don't know if i could handle not knowing gender! there have been times wehre i thought, ok lets do this! and dh is like 'no.'
> 
> lol
> 
> I also was testing the waters to see if this is our last or if we can have more and he flat out said he's done.
> 
> do you ever know in your heart this is the last pregnancy? i guess i always figured dd was the first but not the last, however, i don't feel like this is the last either. don't know if that means anything or not.
> 
> I can't wait to find out what team we're on. Hoping to stay nice and busy.

I always said I would definitely be done at 2 if we had a boy and a girl but the second I knew my second was a boy I was terrified of committing to that.

Hubby said he was done at 2 but when we were advised to freeze his sperm as prep for his radiotherapy/chemo I realised I really wanted another. This time I am sad that this is our last planned baby but very accepting of it.


----------



## medic76097

My hubby said he was done at two. He's got a girl from his previous wife. But oops number three is coming for us and I talked to him last night about possibly four and he was on board.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wow! Yeah I pretty much got shot down for even talking about more. But he had to be talked into this one too


----------



## mommyxofxone

:xmas9: merry Christmas everyone probably won't be on tomorrow but wanted to drop by and send good wishes <3


----------



## GeralynB

This will be our last one. We always said we wanted two.

Merry Christmas Everyone!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Merry Christmas ladies (and bumps!) :xmas9::xmas3:


----------



## Starlight32

Merry Christmas <3


----------



## gaiagirl

Merry Christmas! Hope your LOs enjoy it if you have them, and you enjoy your last sleeping in relaxing christmas if you don't! lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

Has anyone else got milk already?!! I swear I'm only 16 weeks and I squeezed my breasts today as they felt odd and got a drop of milk from each!? Is that normal? I don't remember it until the end with my son.

Edit: just read that my anti sickness meds (Metoclopramide) are used as to increase/stimulate lactation!! Maybe this will lead to a more positive experience with breastfeeding this time!


----------



## Dory85

I don't think my milk has ever completely gone from feeding my son?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mine started doing that around 16 weeks last time Troy =)


----------



## gaiagirl

I think my milk has gone, my son was still nursing once a day but has now not nursed in almost a week. Big big change for us, but to be honest I'm glad it happened before milk came back and he resisted more! So right now I doubt there is anything, I can't express anything...although expressing has always been hard for me.


----------



## Dory85

gaiagirl said:


> I think my milk has gone, my son was still nursing once a day but has now not nursed in almost a week. Big big change for us, but to be honest I'm glad it happened before milk came back and he resisted more! So right now I doubt there is anything, I can't express anything...although expressing has always been hard for me.

My daughter weaned when I was about 18 weeks pregnant with my son. She just lost interest and I'm convinced it's because my milk dried up in preparation for producing colostrum again.


----------



## joo

My milk dried up about 7/8 weeks ago, the last couple of weeks my daughter has just gone on each breast for a few seconds and said it's not working and gone to bed. I keep asking if we can just cuddle instead but she always insists she wants her milk even though it doesn't work. Other pregnant nursing mums told.me their milk came back at about 16 weeks. It's so toe curlingly uncomfortable though!


----------



## Boo44

My boobs are so humongous and sore right now that I can't imagine anything worse than a toddler sucking on them! Eek


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes this morning I had a bit of boob leakage, can't believe how early it is! Hope everyone had a lovely Xmas xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i find i get like whitish stuff in the nipples during a shower? but i'm not actually leaking? it's kind of weird. never had that before.


anyone else get those 24 hour headaches? i had them a couple times with dd. starts middle of day, sleep it off- but it doesn't actually go away. wake up next day and still in pain? goes away about the same time it started the next day. :( it throbs. i have one of those. second one this pregnancy. yuck.


----------



## AngelofTroy

mommyxofxone said:


> i find i get like whitish stuff in the nipples during a shower? but i'm not actually leaking? it's kind of weird. never had that before.
> 
> 
> anyone else get those 24 hour headaches? i had them a couple times with dd. starts middle of day, sleep it off- but it doesn't actually go away. wake up next day and still in pain? goes away about the same time it started the next day. :( it throbs. i have one of those. second one this pregnancy. yuck.

Yes I've had those a few times now :( horrid.


----------



## Boo44

Mommyofone I've really suffered with headaches this pregnancy especially a few weeks ago I had one every day and no matter how much I drank or rested or even took paracetamol I still got them :(

They're a bit better now but I think it's a progesterone effect and some get it and some don't - yuk xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

So nice to know its not just me you know? I think it's finally subsiding. However my body feels pretty rough and I'm concerned I'm getting a cold. Anyone experience illness while pregnant? I've never been sick while pregnant so this'll be new for me.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've had about 3 cold/flu type illnesses already in this pregnancy, I think my immune system is a bit weaker or something I'm not usually this poorly x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo I thought it might be not even fluids either so tried extra last night and nothing yuck just like you said. 

And tinkerbelle any suggestions? Stayed home from church and just trying to relax. Have neices birthday party today so trying to make it to that. But ugh.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I find the 4head roll-on helps a bit.


----------



## mommyxofxone

What is that?! Lol! Never heard of it!


----------



## AngelofTroy

www.4headaches.co.uk/


----------



## mommyxofxone

Pretttty sure we don't have that in the US


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh god! I've had a headache every day for ages :-( it's really getting on my nerves now - I never get headaches usually


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh sorry, maybe there's something similar?


----------



## GeralynB

Who's got the next gender scan? I'm excited to see more pink and blue bumps in the group!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I know someone is before me- but mine is the 18th


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm the 17th so still a wee while.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My anatomy scan is the 15th but I don't think we'll find out the gender... Unless I cave!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Definitely not me. :-( xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mommyofone- just paracetamol, a cup of coffee and stick on forehead strip, it's so hard not being able to have proper flu medicines! 

We were all ill Xmas day, ds spent the whole day sleeping and vommiting! Shame as it was the first Xmas he's been excited about lol. Luckily he's much better now and enjoying his new things. 

We've also announced to everyone now, nice to have positive reactions and lots of congratulating as last time we were both really young and had not been together long so reactions were a bit mixed. Everyone is saying they think girl, but I think that's just because we already have a boy. Surprisingly not had any 'hopefully it's a girl' comments which is nice. 

Can't wait to see all the blue/pink bumps on the first post at the end of next month!


----------



## Starlight32

Our anatomy scan is the 11th, we could find out gender then!

I think work might find out when I go back in January.. my stomach is looking more obvious with clothes on (I think!). I can't wait to see if anyone says anything! lol


----------



## SecondNote

I have an appointment tomorrow and that is when we will finally set up my next scan, where I can find out there gender! It should be about 4 weeks from tomorrow.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok so mid Jan for us three then. 

Tinkerbelle I'm so sorry about being ill for Christmas!!!! That stinks! Hope you all are well now!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

18th January mine is but I already know gender but I can't wait to see her again :yipee:

Then I'm not seeing midwife til March


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have my 16-week appointment on Wednesday, then there are no more routine appointments until 28 weeks I think? It seems like a long time. I'm moving to a new town in 3 weeks time so will have a new doctors surgery and midwife so I'm guessing all my details will just be transferred across and I won't see her until 28 weeks? 

I just can't believe how fast the weeks are flying!


----------



## Boo44

Oh tinkerbelle so sorry for your son being sick on Christmas Day that's one of my nightmares!

My anomaly scan is Jan 29th but I'm having a scan next week at 16 weeks to check baby's kidneys so I miiiiight ask what the sex is then if everything looks ok. Which is all totally new for me since we've been team yellow both times before. But I think this time we'd quite like to know! Might keep it a secret though even if I do find out, even from family


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo- I so thought about doing that, keeping a secret from the other family members. But I know I'd slip and call it he or she when I saw them so o can't trust myself. 

I can't wait to see baby again and find out what it is!!!


----------



## Starlight32

Yeah we still can't decide if we want to find out sex...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight well you still have plenty of time. :)

And tinkerbelle you don't have to go monthly? We do here


----------



## gaiagirl

My anatomy scan in Jan 29, and I'm leaning to not finding out but still undecided. 

We have appointments every month until 30 weeks then every 2 weeks until 36/37 then weekly after that.


----------



## karlilay

I can't wait to see my baby again either. I am petrified they're gunna tell me she's grown a willy though, I wouldn't be bothered of course but accidentally brought loads already. And it would break Madison's heart! 

My next scan is 19th Jan. Then I don't see the midwife until March. It seems so far away.


----------



## Dory85

My midwife said she is quite happy to see me at 24 weeks like she would a first time mum so I'm going with that. I think they're keen to keep me on the radar given my anxiety history and the awful year we're about to leave behind.

It just popped up on my Time hop that this time 2 years ago my belly button popped out when I was pregnant with Aaron. He was due on 21st May so I guess that's likely to happen again soon. It really makes me cringe. I cried when it happened with Sophie lol.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory my belly button popped out so much I looked ridiculous, I totally forgot that will inevitably happen again. 

Mommyofone- nope for 2nd time mums there's a 16 week appt then nothing until 28 weeks! Then they are a bit more regular after that.. I think fortnightly then weekly right at the end maybe?


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> I can't wait to see my baby again either. I am petrified they're gunna tell me she's grown a willy though, I wouldn't be bothered of course but accidentally brought loads already. And it would break Madison's heart!
> 
> My next scan is 19th Jan. Then I don't see the midwife until March. It seems so far away.

I keep thinking this :rofl: I noticed instantly the lines indicating girl then the lady agreed but seemt unsure :lol: which wasn't very good for me knowing 100% she did say girl and obviously checked more .. but it was just the way she said it made me feel she wasn't positive :dohh: but I guess she would of said if she wasn't sure. I've brought a lot as you know and we've got more in the girl side after finding out wouldn't matter as you said just fact of buying stuff etc

Oh your scan is a day after mine :)!


----------



## Becyboo__x

On other news .. 
I feel awful flu I think .. OH had cold and obviously it's came my way :( hope it passes quickly feel like death been getting up early too which is odd. I've been feeling the on/off movement as well but nothing big yet


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> My midwife said she is quite happy to see me at 24 weeks like she would a first time mum so I'm going with that. I think they're keen to keep me on the radar given my anxiety history and the awful year we're about to leave behind.
> 
> It just popped up on my Time hop that this time 2 years ago my belly button popped out when I was pregnant with Aaron. He was due on 21st May so I guess that's likely to happen again soon. It really makes me cringe. I cried when it happened with Sophie lol.

My midwife put me down for an extra appointment at 25 weeks too as I said it seemed a long time until march, but she was covering for my usual midwife and I'm worried she'll be like, why are you here?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Dory my belly button popped out so much I looked ridiculous, I totally forgot that will inevitably happen again.
> 
> Mommyofone- nope for 2nd time mums there's a 16 week appt then nothing until 28 weeks! Then they are a bit more regular after that.. I think fortnightly then weekly right at the end maybe?

wow that's awesome. here, no matter what baby, you HAVE to go monthly. however our insurance covers all of that thankfully so free for us to go but jeez. they dont' do a damn thing but listen to the hb. 

i will be thankful when i can feel baby regularly. will give me piece of mind. i'm 15 weeks and nothing yet. with dd nothing til after 20 weeks. REALLY hoping its sooner than that this time.


----------



## joo

I have my 16 week mw appointment tomorrow and my anatomy scan is 26 Jan. 

Boo, we did that with DD, we were told she was a girl at 20 was scan but we told everyone else, including family, that we didn't find out :shhh: . I didn't want everyone pestering us with names, or a big pile of pink stuff because i am super picky.


----------



## Starlight32

We see the doctor every 4 weeks, then more towards the end.

I still can't feel baby move :( Sometimes I think I feel something, but it could also be gas/intestines. Nothing for sure.


----------



## GeralynB

Our anatomy scan is January 22. My sister said she was 98% sure it was a girl. I could always go back to her to have her confirm if we want but we'll probably just wait.


----------



## Starlight32

Has anyone seen the dentist while pregnant? I'll be 20 weeks when I see the dentist next month. Should I be concerned about laying on my back during the cleaning?


----------



## joo

starlight my next dentist appointment is my due date :haha: you will be absolutely fine laying on your back, it will be 5 mins or so and they will.likely sit you up a bit anyway. My last clean inwas sat up. They just won't do xray i think xx


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Has anyone seen the dentist while pregnant? I'll be 20 weeks when I see the dentist next month. Should I be concerned about laying on my back during the cleaning?

They usually don't have you laying totally flat. You should be fine


----------



## Starlight32

Yeah I can't remember how flat the chair usually is during the cleaning. I'm also hoping I have no cavities. My doctor always says my teeth look great, but I read that pregnancy hormone can make your teeth/gums have more problems. Has anyone ever gotten a filling during pregnancy?


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Yeah I can't remember how flat the chair usually is during the cleaning. I'm also hoping I have no cavities. My doctor always says my teeth look great, but I read that pregnancy hormone can make your teeth/gums have more problems. Has anyone ever gotten a filling during pregnancy?

I just went to the dentist right before I got pregnant so won't have to go again until after baby is born


----------



## Dory85

I've had a filling whilst pregnant. It was fine and I got upgraded to a white one for free because I'm pregnant.

Still no movement here but I'm not worried at all, just impatient. Plenty of heartburn and reflux though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm not feeling anything yet but have an anterior placenta so not expecting to yet. 

Anyone else with an anterior placenta? 

Not much bump yet, jeans are getting a bit tight but I don't look that pregnant yet. It's so weird now everyone knows. We've told DS but he doesn't seem to really understand! He kisses my tummy and says hello baby when we encourage him to but seems a bit confused, I don't think he really understands that the baby is going to get bigger and bigger and eventually come out and live with us. I'm going to buy some story books explaining about babies and new siblings I think.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

My anatomy scan is the 14th, so far I haven't seen anyone that's before that? I'm sure there is, though! 

I definitely have a bump now! Quite a bit sooner than last time which was expected but kind of hard to accept. So ready to feel regular movement!

On the headaches thing, I get them terribly. Best thing I can suggest is to drink a Mt. Dew, or other pop with caffeine, and if you're able to lie down in a dark room with an ice pack on your forehead right after drinking it helps wonders every time for me! And I get migraines so bad I feel like i'm having a stroke. Still kicks them to the curb


----------



## joo

With DD I had anterior placenta and can't remember when exactly I started feeling movements but I think it was around 18 weeks. I just checked my old journal and certainly by 21 weeks I was feeling proper kicks and movements that I could see on the outside too. I am actually quite relieved now I've just read my old journal. I felt this baby lots around 11 & 12 weeks but nothing since then and I have been dreading my appointment tomorrow, feeling less and less hopeful. So hopefully they will find heartbeat tomorrow and MW will put my mind and rest xx


----------



## Starlight32

Are the white fillings bad because they have bpa? I was just doing some online reading. I pray I don't have a cavity.

Miracleshappen, my scan is just a few days before yours, but we are in the fence about finding out sex...


----------



## Dory85

White fillings are composite, I believe so safer than silver because of the mercury content.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink I was expecting Xander to be exactly the same but he seems to really get it. He talks to my tummy all day and when we make plans he asks if we'll be doing it before the baby comes or will the baby come with us. 

He's no help with names though :haha: yesterday he decided the baby should be called Xander's Friend Ford. Bless him 

So baby is due 27th of June, we've just booked to go to Butlins on 22nd of July :dohh: dh is trying to convince me a planned section would mean baby would be about 5-6 weeks old. I'm not about to make birth choices based on a holiday though!


----------



## GeralynB

My hips have really started hurting at night. 
I was originally told I had an anterior placenta but at the last scan was told it's fundal. So I imagine that it's anterior fundal


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Tink I was expecting Xander to be exactly the same but he seems to really get it. He talks to my tummy all day and when we make plans he asks if we'll be doing it before the baby comes or will the baby come with us.
> 
> He's no help with names though :haha: yesterday he decided the baby should be called Xander's Friend Ford. Bless him
> 
> So baby is due 27th of June, we've just booked to go to Butlins on 22nd of July :dohh: dh is trying to convince me a planned section would mean baby would be about 5-6 weeks old. I'm not about to make birth choices based on a holiday though!

I have a park Dean holiday booked for the beginning of June! It was booked in August. I'm hoping we can cancel it to be honest. We added cancellation cover to the cost but so far have only paid the deposit. I was really looking forward to it but I don't really fancy it that pregnant lol. :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Has anyone seen the dentist while pregnant? I'll be 20 weeks when I see the dentist next month. Should I be concerned about laying on my back during the cleaning?

I don't understand. Is laying on your back during pregnancy a no no ?! I have no clue lol. I do know that I saw a ridiculously useless nhs dentist last week who wouldn't treat my abcess and sent me off with an X-ray booked for February. My face got so bad eventually a nurse practitioner prescribed me some antibiotics. 

Anyways I need a root canal etc and I'm going to have that done during pregnancy. So I'm sure a cleaning is perfectly safe =)


----------



## Dory85

GeralynB said:


> My hips have really started hurting at night.
> I was originally told I had an anterior placenta but at the last scan was told it's fundal. So I imagine that it's anterior fundal

I was just coming here to post similar. I had spd with my first and sacroiliac pain with both. Today has been the first day this pregnancy where it's bothered me so much that I got grumpy because we still had to walk back to the car. It's still hurting now and it's got me stressed. Hubby has spinal damage from an inoperable tumour so I really can't afford to have mobility issues too!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We were going to go camping in France with family at the end of August but have decided against it now. I think it's a personal choice, a lot of people wouldn't dream of taking a tiny baby on holiday but I've read people saying that it's actually way easier taking small, portable babies who sleep a lot away than it is bigger older babies/toddlers. 

I'm not sure what we're going to do for a holiday, June due date makes it really awkward to book a holiday in summer, I think we'll do a midweek center parcs break in February/March time just so ds will have been on a holiday for the year.


----------



## Boo44

I feel this baby move every day but they are very light and faint movements nothing big yet. I also have an anterior low lying placenta so I wonder if I'm feeling it move above it or to the side of it or something but I'm definitely feeling regular movement 

Dory I'm sorry about your hips and it sounds terrible about your OH :( is he ok? X


----------



## SecondNote

I have my 15 week appointment in about an hour and I'm suddenly nervous.


----------



## karlilay

Were going away end of July. Only to Haven. Baby will hopefully be 6-7-8 weeks old.

I don't feel my baby at all :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

No movement here yet!


----------



## GeralynB

We're going to Florida for 2 weeks at the end of February. No trips planned after that. With my son we took him away for the first time when he was 6 months to Puerto Rico.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We could have booked the last week in August but that's coming home on the 2nd of September and I'm not sure when Xander goes back to school. I'm going to ask as soon as he goes back and see if we can change the date - baby might only be 2 weels old at the end of July. Eek! 

It's only to butlins at least but 6 weeks old would be way better than 2!


----------



## SecondNote

My scan is set for Januray 18... so excited!

Everything went well at my appointment. I am always so relieved to hear baby's heartbeat.


----------



## GeralynB

Glad your appointment went well secondnote. I always feel nervous right before too.

I just saw there's a September group. Can't believe we're in our second trimester already!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ohhhh second note we have same scan date :)

My next ob visit is the 8th

Seriously can't believe how much faster this one is going

Rhi you're not supposed to lay on you back as much later in pregnancy cause of breathing issues I believe. I remember then (and now still) I was freaking out cause I woke up a lot on my back. Asks my mw in first pregnancy and she told me not to worry about it honestly. 

Starlight I went to the dentist when I was pregnant with my first I think I was about twenty weeks or so and I remember my gums bleeding REALLY bad. But I didn't have an issue with laying down. They told me to just tell them if I was uncomfortable. 


Saw star wars today in an imax theater. SUPER FREAKING LOUD. When it first started and those huge big booms were announcing the movie my stomach received a rather abrupt jerk that was definitely NOT gas! I couldn't believe it. Guess it got startled? Was shocking. Nothing since. But wow.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Starlight32 said:


> Are the white fillings bad because they have bpa? I was just doing some online reading. I pray I don't have a cavity.
> 
> Miracleshappen, my scan is just a few days before yours, but we are in the fence about finding out sex...

When do you think you guys will decide if you're going to find out or not? Before your scan or just see how you feel at the time? I think it would be a wonderful surprise I just don't know that I could handle not being properly prepared :shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Felt first movements <3


----------



## Dory85

After our posts about movement yesterday I felt my very first tiny nudges last night in bed 

Then this morning I spewed for the first time in weeks. What a treat!


----------



## Tinky_82

Yay for feeling movement mommy and Dory. I think I'm feeling baby but not 100% certain yer - can't wait for proper kicks. Do you think it's baby if I feel nudges at the side?
Dory sorry about being sick hoping it's just a one off. Nausea has returned for me the last two days thought it would be well gone by now.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have also had a return if nausea, and I'm still not off my meds I'm too scared to stop! 
I felt movement a while ago but nothing recently. :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm not well :( woke up after having hot sweats most night with a cold and really bad throat I literally feel like death :( it sucks ..


----------



## Tinky_82

Oh no feel better soon Becyboo - hope it's a short lived thing.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Saying that .. I've now been sick twice noooo!! I really hope sickness isn't returning


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry to hear you all are not feeling great. Hopefully it passes quickly! Exciting about the first movements though!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm getting a prenatal massage today. Can't wait.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm ill AGAIN :( have some sort of vomiting/diarrhoea stomach bug I think, spent all of last night either running to the toilet or being badly sick. The stomach cramps were agony too, DH managed to get today off work thank goodness. 

I now keep getting scared I'll get an illness when I go into labour, that would be awful.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory85 said:


> After our posts about movement yesterday I felt my very first tiny nudges last night in bed
> 
> Then this morning I spewed for the first time in weeks. What a treat!


oh no dory i'm so sorry!!!!!



Becyboo__x said:


> I'm not well :( woke up after having hot sweats most night with a cold and really bad throat I literally feel like death :( it sucks ..

nooooooo!!!!!! 



tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'm ill AGAIN :( have some sort of vomiting/diarrhoea stomach bug I think, spent all of last night either running to the toilet or being badly sick. The stomach cramps were agony too, DH managed to get today off work thank goodness.
> 
> I now keep getting scared I'll get an illness when I go into labour, that would be awful.

nooooooooooooooo!




oh ladies i'm so sorry you're ill!!!! i hope you recover quickly!!! :( feel for all of you!


----------



## Squig34

Sending get well soon wishes to those of you who are ill :hugs:

Glad your appt was reassuring SecondNote.

Still no movement here but I'm not 15 weeks yet. I haven't really put on much weight, only about 2lbs but I lost a couple at the start so I'm back where I started. Bit bloated. My MIL says that can be normal, but I'm mildly concerned that it means baby isn't growing - I'd be grateful to hear all your experiences. 

Pixie that's hilarious about Xander's choice of name :rofl:


----------



## joo

Sorry to hear you ladies are ill or struggling with nausea again :hugs: 

i had my 16 week appointment, i wasn't keen on the mw - luckily i'll likely not see her again. My last swab showed I am carrying group b strep, so i am feeling really bummed about that. I won't see a mw until 28 weeks now xx


----------



## Starlight32

Miracles, we will probably decide the day of the scan lol. 

Does anyone use a Doppler, and do you know if it's safe to use multiple times per month? I've been to the doctor 4 times this month (long story) and they have used the Doppler every time. I hope it doesn't bother baby too much. 

Still not feeling movement, or nothing definite. 

Hope you ladies feel better soon!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Tinker at least we're due in the summer when illness is hopefully less likely! I couldn't imagine being due during this time when illness is so common. Scary thought to be sick during labor as well as having a newborn constantly exposed to sickness. Super grateful to be due in summer again!

Starlight - :haha: I can't wait to see what you end up deciding!!!


----------



## Boo44

Wow squig you've only put on 2lb? Well done you!

Has anyone else put on like 7lb?!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Wow squig you've only put on 2lb? Well done you!
> 
> Has anyone else put on like 7lb?!!

At least.. I normally gain around 5 in December without being pregnant!! :haha: So I've given up weighing myself for a few weeksn


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Wow squig you've only put on 2lb? Well done you!
> 
> Has anyone else put on like 7lb?!!
> 
> At least.. I normally gain around 5 in December without being pregnant!! :haha: So I've given up weighing myself for a few weeksnClick to expand...

Oh phew! Yes when I say 7lb I'm sure after the past week it's a lot more!


----------



## Tinky_82

Boo44 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Wow squig you've only put on 2lb? Well done you!
> 
> Has anyone else put on like 7lb?!!
> 
> At least.. I normally gain around 5 in December without being pregnant!! :haha: So I've given up weighing myself for a few weeksnClick to expand...
> 
> Oh phew! Yes when I say 7lb I'm sure after the past week it's a lot more!Click to expand...

I've put on about 7lbs - glad to hear I'm not alone. I walked a lot in my last pregnancy and still do now but it's at toddler speed so not very effective - think I'm gonna have to try and get some evening power walks in.


----------



## Starlight32

I put on like 9 lbs during the first 12 weeks because I was underweight and concerned about miscarriage. I can't seem to gain any weight since week 12 though :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't have scales but I'm going to ask to be weighed at my next appointment, Ive definitely put on weight though. I think I only gained around a stone during my pregnancy with DS, but this time I've been less active and eating loadsss


----------



## mommyxofxone

I haventvput on any yet. But I don't know why!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've lost 2lb. Hardly worth dancing about but at least it's not a gain! I really don't need to gain anything at all if I can manage it.


----------



## GeralynB

joo said:


> Sorry to hear you ladies are ill or struggling with nausea again :hugs:
> 
> i had my 16 week appointment, i wasn't keen on the mw - luckily i'll likely not see her again. My last swab showed I am carrying group b strep, so i am feeling really bummed about that. I won't see a mw until 28 weeks now xx

I had group b strep last time and just had to have antibiotics through IV at the hospital


----------



## joo

i was told i'd be offered antibiotics at restart of labour, but i'll need them.for a minimum of 2 doses which is unlikely I'll make it to hospital in time for that. Baby still has a low risk, unless o develop another factor like finding it in my urine, or premature labour etc. I think I am going to ask for another test at about 36wk and try and decide from there. Most likely I will have to go private for the test as most NHS places don't routinely offer it. Was hoping to avoid antibiotics as really didn't cope well with restricted labour last time, but we will definitely be in hospital for 2-3 days to make sure baby is ok. Feeling a bit more positive about it today xx


----------



## vaniilla

I hope everyone is doing well :)

I have no idea on my weight but I'm still not eating as much as usual so hopefully I've not gained too much!

Time is dragging for me still, at least a month till my next scan and not much going on in the meantime! I have a bump now so I've bought lots of maternity clothes, but mostly for summer lol


----------



## Dory85

I WISH they would give us the option to be screened for group b strep at 36 weeks in the uk. Aaron had meningitis when he was a week old but that apparently doesn't make me eligible for screening this time round.

It took me a long time to come to terms with the fact that I could have lost my boy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh dory that sounds awful!

we are tested standard at 36 weeks. but they also test us for everything under the sun. like the gestational diabetes. they don't look at history. just send you for a test. it's really frustrating. thinking about passing it off this time around.


19 days til scan. but who's counting ;)


----------



## Starlight32

As for maternity clothes, I'm mainly looking into dresses since I find the pants uncomfortable. I found one dress so far. A lot of winter styles are out now though and I want items that will also work for summer so I don't have to buy more later.


----------



## joo

Dory did they find put if group b strep was the cause? The info I was given said if you have already had a baby with it then you don't need screening in subsequent pregnancies and that you will be automatically offered antibiotics for all your labours. The antibiotics in labour don't protect against late onset infection though. I signed a petition a while back about introducing the screening for all pregnant women, it so simple and should be available to all xx


----------



## GeralynB

I have a lot of maternity clothes from last time. My son was born in October so I have a lot of summer clothes. I wore a lot of dresses that weren't maternity but were cotton and stretchy.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

When I had my 12 week scan the nurse at the hospital weighed me and at that point I had lost 2 lbs since booking. So 10lbs down for first trimester. This is normal for me though. Pregnancy always kills my appetite etc. I'm around a 22.2 for bmi so even with the weight loss I'm still at a BMI they are happy with. =) 

Been really ill with a cold/cough. Meh. 

Can't remember when my apps are. Need to dig out my notes. Hah. 

I'm too cheap to buy maternity clothes. I got two pairs of jeans and that will probably do it =) In summer I will just wear dresses =)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I never brought maternity clothes with DS and likely won't again only if it's a MUST :lol: I'm cheap too :lol: .. for some reason I fit in size 10 jeans throughout my pregnancy with DS and I was huge :dohh: I plan on just having leggings this time and dresses I have a few floaty ones I wear everyday with leggings .. plan later on just long tops with leggings and hot weather if we get any :lol: maxi dresses .. 

I gained near enough a stone with DS throughout but lost it after having him quick .. I've gained 2lb so far but it tends to go on and back off again atm. Not fussed on my weight I don't even own any scales :lol:


----------



## Tinky_82

I ruined lots of my normal clothes last time by over stretching so will need to buy more. 
Had a midwife appt today and heard heartbeat which was lovely. A little confused by what she wrote for heartbeat though - it says 122 Pcv (I think) 278 - does that mean anything to anyone? X


----------



## GeralynB

My back just went out. I was putting DS in his high chair and felt a sharp pinch in my lower back and now I can hardly move. Ugh


----------



## Starlight32

I have some non maternity dresses that will work for a bit, but I think they could get too short for work when my tummy gets really big. 

We got a new dryer and it smells weird. I'm hoping it airs out quickly because it's giving me a headache.


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry about you back Geralyn - sounds painful. 

Ladies I'm worried about what was written under heartbeat on my notes as it doesn't make any sense to me - see image. She didn't listen for very long - is it possible she heard something bad but didn't say anything? I'm 15 weeks and 5 days along.
 



Attached Files:







20151230_175241-1.jpg
File size: 24.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dory85

Tinky_82 said:


> Sorry about you back Geralyn - sounds painful.
> 
> Ladies I'm worried about what was written under heartbeat on my notes as it doesn't make any sense to me - see image. She didn't listen for very long - is it possible she heard something bad but didn't say anything? I'm 15 weeks and 5 days along.

Hb could well be your haemoglobin levels and therefore nothing to worry about at that level.

In my maternity notes there is no mention of the cause of Aaron's meningitis but he was 9 days old so I think that's technically late onset?

I packed all my non maternity trousers away a few weeks ago having recently bought new pairs to replace the ones I stretched too much when I was pregnant with Aaron. I won't be making that mistake again lol.


----------



## Squig34

Boo44 said:


> Wow squig you've only put on 2lb? Well done you!
> 
> Has anyone else put on like 7lb?!!

I struggle so much with food when I'm pregnant, it's probably not surprising because I can hardly eat anything! But I'd only put on 7lb by 21 weeks with Adam & of course he wasn't growing properly, which is why I'm a bit antsy. I lost it all when I gave birth, but put it all back on again with the emotional eating afterwards! I don't want to gain much if I can help it because I'm a bit overweight to begin with, but I'm kinda wondering why I'm not growing if baby is (hopefully).

Sorry to hear about your back Geralyn, get well soon.

Tinky, my maternity notes don't have that annotation. There's HB but separately a column for Fetal Heartbeat. So I don't know what it means but maybe check if there's another column? I know the midwife wouldn't want to worry you, but at the same time, if there's a concern, I'd like to think they'd have told you. I don't know when my baby's hb will be measured again, it was during my visits to EPU but not antenatal clinic, just checked for presence I think. I hope everything is fine :hugs:

I ordered a few maternity clothes in the sale, but I can't find the things I ordered last year :/ don't need them yet though!


----------



## Tinky_82

Thank you Dory I feel daft now. Although my notes are confusing!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tinky I'm sorry hun, I can't make any sense of maternity notes. Isn't there an explanation of the abbreviations on one of the pages? 

Squig I hadn't gained anything at all by 20 weeks with Xander, and he was obviously growing just fine since he ended up a baby hippo :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Tinky_82 said:


> Sorry about you back Geralyn - sounds painful.
> 
> Ladies I'm worried about what was written under heartbeat on my notes as it doesn't make any sense to me - see image. She didn't listen for very long - is it possible she heard something bad but didn't say anything? I'm 15 weeks and 5 days along.


Tink that's haemoglobin (Hb) a crude blood measurement of 'iron' levels and 122 is a great level for first tri. The other one is your platelet (PLT) measurement and is also normal xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I survived my first non medicated day without vomitting!:happydance:


----------



## Boo44

Woo hoo Angel that's great!!


----------



## southernbound

Hi!!! I'm basically a stranger here, I apologize! Life got crazy and I kind of forgot about BNB :( I'm mostly caught up and so excited to see everyones pregnancies progressing. We find out the gender tomorrow!!!


----------



## Tinky_82

Thank you so much boo.

Yay Angel - that's great.

Southernbound looking forward to finding out what colour bump you have .


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was looking tinky for awhile I couldn't find anything only about iron levels like OP says seems right :) 

Exciting Southernbound!


----------



## Becyboo__x

18 weeks tomorrow madness!!
I knew Christmas time would go fast


----------



## SecondNote

I can't wait to hear what you are having, southernbound!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great news angel x 

Can't wait to see what colour your bump will turn southbound x maybe the 1st blue?? 

NYE tomorrow then it will be the year we have our babies :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Yay! Exciting news from both of you Angel and Southern!! I hope you are able to keep having good non medicated days! 

Do you have any gut feeling about gender?? Can't wait to see what you find out!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Woo hoo southernbound very exciting!!! Can't wait to hear!!!

Afm still not huge on food. Do you think that's alrgiht? Don't remember when food picked up with dd but swore it was by this point. Bump is huge. I go next Friday for my next ob visit hopefully they'll say all is well. Counting down the days til my scan. Seems forever and yet so vey soon! 

Anyone else getting oddly irritable lately? Must be hormones. But goodness me my mother has been driving me up the wall which doesn't help at holidays cause we see them so often!!!!! Yikes.


----------



## Starlight32

I've been emotional but I've always been emotional so it might not be a pregnancy specific thing. 

Exciting that you're finding out gender tomorrow!

So happy it's almost the year we will have our babies <3 2016


----------



## Becyboo__x

My 18 week bump shot .. 
I don't feel pregnant I look it but I'm still not feeling her move hate the worry! All I get now and again is like bubbling low down which is exactly where she was when scanned 

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20151230_174830_zpsue7ufyxk.jpg 

Anyone else got any bump shots?


----------



## karlilay

My bump is still fat mostly! I have this pic from christmas, I have no bra on so excuse my saggy boobs!

I fely my little miss yesterday and today a tiny bit, I'm sure yoirs will move in her own time. Maybe she's a lazy monkey. We can only dream :rofl:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've gained 9lb, I weighed myself today. Time to slow down on the mince pies maybe lol.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great bumps ladies! I still don't have much change :( 

At night when I lay down I can feel something firm under my skin on one side of my stomach, it's very strange could it be my placenta or something??


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww, Cute bumps girls :) 

No bump here! I don't usually show until around six months, which is odd because i'm only a wee thing (height etc) My mum is the same way, when she had my sister no one believed she had been pregnant. She just showed up on the playground with a baby one day and everyone was all "where on earth did that come from" hahah.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just look fat.


----------



## mommyxofxone

rhi that's how my mom was- no one knew.

as for me, i'm shorter than her, and WOW you can tell with me. i balloon out, it's awful. i get gigantic. and it hurts at the end lol.

i can't imagine since i already look pretty huge. i figure i'll get to that painful part even faster this time. i have quite the bump. this is last weeks, dd jumped in my photo from this week and didn't want to put her on the net
 



Attached Files:







10250273_10208143516202555_2978939652146252182_n.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## karlilay

Love all the little bumps. I think it's so funny when we're this pregnant how we want a bump so desperatly and then when we're 38 weeks we would do anything to lie on our bells and see out feet again :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Who had a gender scan today? Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

We saw SIL today who is 29 weeks and OH kept saying I was bigger. I hope he's just teasing me. I feel crap about my body right now.


----------



## Starlight32

Becy cute bump! I'm glad you posted because my bump looks like yours (mine seems slightly lower though?). Now I know that my bump is "normal" lol.


----------



## Squig34

Love all the bumps!

Angel were you sick today?

When is your scan southernbound? Exciting that you find out the gender today!

Happy New Year ladies!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Fab bump mommyofone! 

I wish I'd taken pics of my bump with ds, I have a few 40 week ones but that's it. And it's hard to remember so I can compare it to this time. I do remember being 5/6 months and in a lot of clothes I had to tell people that I was pregnant as they genuinely couldn't tell at all. 

I think southernbound has her scan today? 

What's everyone up to for NYE? (Or maybe some of you ladies have already had nye with the time differences??) I'm in with a dominos and Netflix, exciting!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Squig34 said:


> Love all the bumps!
> 
> Angel were you sick today?
> 
> When is your scan southernbound? Exciting that you find out the gender today!
> 
> Happy New Year ladies!

Not sick today either!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy New year everyone :)! (For tomorrow obv :winkwink:)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Nothing planned but in fairness its the same every year I don't drink anyway pregnant or not .. I'm sat watching tv with the dog while OH is upstairs on ps4 the usual :lol:


----------



## boosted88253

I have my anatomy and gender scan January 19th we will find out but have it put in an enevelope for the gender reveal party my friend is throwing for us that will be on the 23rd! Can't wait. We are hoping for boy, so hopefully this next round of scans will be boys like others have said!

I have felt a couple of kicks just with in the last couple of days.


----------



## Squig34

AngelofTroy said:


> Squig34 said:
> 
> 
> Love all the bumps!
> 
> Angel were you sick today?
> 
> When is your scan southernbound? Exciting that you find out the gender today!
> 
> Happy New Year ladies!
> 
> Not sick today either!Click to expand...

Yay! :)


----------



## Boo44

I'm just fat my hips and ass have got huge and I also have a bump. Was the same with my first but with my second I was much more neat. Feeling really bad about myself right now xx


----------



## vaniilla

Happy new year everyone! I can now say our baby will be born this year! :haha: somehow it makes is seem closer.

Good luck to southernbound with your scan! 

Glad to hear you're feeling better Troy:)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It does seem closer now saying they will be born this year! 

Hope the scan went well southernbound :) 

I have the tiniest of bumps but my boobs have got absolutely huge and look really horrible without my bra. 1st pregnancy and feeding didn't do them any favours but I think they will be truly ruined after this one :haha: 

I've also completely forgotten about doing kegals or whatever they're called so new year resolution to remember those every day!


----------



## Becyboo__x

What are kegals? 

:lol:


----------



## mommyxofxone

boosted88253 said:


> I have my anatomy and gender scan January 19th we will find out but have it put in an enevelope for the gender reveal party my friend is throwing for us that will be on the 23rd! Can't wait. We are hoping for boy, so hopefully this next round of scans will be boys like others have said!
> 
> I have felt a couple of kicks just with in the last couple of days.

nooooooo i want a girllll and my scan is the 18th! 

lol



nye we went to moms and had a dinner and played cards, relaxed. dd got to stay up til almost 9- she was absolutely exhausted and so happy to go to bed. i have been seeing all over my fb all these kids younger than her staying up til midnight with their families and i never understand how they manage. dd would never make it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

No news from Southernbound? Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander made it to 11.30! I was very surprised - although he did have all of his cousins playing with him in his room till 9.30. Conisdering there were 7 kids in his single room they were amazing - and grandma (mil) helped Xander clean his room when they went home. 

For the first time in years we stayed up see the end of 2015 - it was a shitty one.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oliver didn't understand really but stayed up until 9, then promptly woke up screaming at midnight from all the firework noises! He ended up coming in our bed because he was so upset.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Eugh.. 

I can't say this is the worst I've ever felt but why am I being sick again! I don't feel like eating either or drinking everything I look at I just think meh :( 

Felt it coming most of the day OH hasn't helped either in from work and within 30 mins gone upstairs on ps4 which is fine but I've had cold and bad cough lately and I'm home all day with a bored child and puppy to watch general it's ok but not when I feel ill :(


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Boo - your body is doing something amazing in growing a baby, & for that reason I bet you actually look fab - try not to be too hard on yourself.

Never mind kids staying up, DH & I totally faded for the first time in years & we were both asleep by 11.30!


----------



## GeralynB

So quiet in here the last few days. So we're trying to decide on a name. I have loved Juliette for years but DH doesn't love it. He mentioned Stella last night and I am starting to like it but just not sure


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Those are both lovely names  I really like Stella but I can't imagine it as a name for a child 

If we have a boy it'll most likely be called Gabriel Thomas, for a girl we like Georgia but we're not sure about it really.


----------



## Boo44

Geralyn I love the name Stella it's so pretty! My best friend at uni was Juliette but she always got Jules - I Always thought it was such a waste of a pretty name!

Pixie - Gabriel is gorgeous! Wish my OH would say yes to names like that but he won't

I'm sticking with Ivy Grace at the moment although OH likes Orla yet I've gone off that recently. 
I like Alfred (Alfie) and Benjamin (Benji) and quite a few other boys names


----------



## Becyboo__x

Names is a nightmare for me well i love a name but OH is iffy on it .. he likes it but then dont :( .. and I found every name I like he or family say something it relates to :nope: 

I'm dead set on Alice .. I love it but I can't find a middle name to go nicely yet and because OHs last name starts with "Al" he thinks its too much which did make me think a bit.. :shrug: (family started saying she'll get called after the song "Alice the camel" :growlmad:)

I'm stuck other then that though I don't like hardly anything and getting OH to agree is just stressful :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

This one was likly Benjamin if I was having a boy :) always loved the name


----------



## Tinky_82

I am so stuck with names - hopefully I'll get more of an idea once we find out who's in there. 
I love all the names you guys have mentioned.
This morning my 2 and a half year old ds informed me there was a little girl in my tummy! It came out of nowhere bless him. I don't mind which I have but a girl would be lovely so one of each. Find out on 29th.


----------



## Boo44

I was thinking, why do you think boys are generally the less desired sex? Take this group for instance, in general (but obviously not everyone) has stated a girl preference, even those who already have girls. I have two wonderful boys and I would definitely have a girl preference this time. We've all discussed the recent group of girl scans and the 'worry' we might have a boy scan as someone has to! It's funny isn't it, I wonder where the generalisation of boys being less desired comes from


----------



## GeralynB

Boo44 said:


> Geralyn I love the name Stella it's so pretty! My best friend at uni was Juliette but she always got Jules - I Always thought it was such a waste of a pretty name!
> 
> Pixie - Gabriel is gorgeous! Wish my OH would say yes to names like that but he won't
> 
> I'm sticking with Ivy Grace at the moment although OH likes Orla yet I've gone off that recently.
> I like Alfred (Alfie) and Benjamin (Benji) and quite a few other boys names

If we do go with Juliette I'd prefer Jules as a nickname over Julie


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo that's so funny. Boys are always a but special in my family as until recent years there were so few of them. I have 13 nieces and 5 nephews. Two of my siblings have 4 girls and one boy, there are 6 of us and we all have one boy each - I'm the only one that got a boy first and my sisters were spitting they were so jealous lol. My mum had three girls and she only had us last two because she despirately wanted a boy, she was gutted when we kept being girls but after me she gave up :haha: 

Tbh right now I'm leaning towards wanting a boy but only because I really like our boy name :rofl: truly I don't think I have a preference at all.


----------



## karlilay

Boo44 said:


> I was thinking, why do you think boys are generally the less desired sex? Take this group for instance, in general (but obviously not everyone) has stated a girl preference, even those who already have girls. I have two wonderful boys and I would definitely have a girl preference this time. We've all discussed the recent group of girl scans and the 'worry' we might have a boy scan as someone has to! It's funny isn't it, I wonder where the generalisation of boys being less desired comes from

I actually had no preference really. I thought I wanted a girl and then inreally wanted a boy. But I'm happy it's a girl. For me the girl things are relationships as they grow. Zach is the most lovely little boy, if I could
Clone him if have 100. But I know as he grows he will distance himself, and that's fine. Because I want him to concentrate
on his wife and family. I feel like Madi will never go far from me.
I live next door to my mum, and my gran lives up the road. I imagine, not saying this is true at all, that she will ask me for advice with boyfriends, she will ring me for a chat, she will want me at the birth of her babies and help
with her wedding. I would love this to happen with Zach, I hope his future wife likes me, but I can't imagine having my mother in law in the labour room with me.... And we get in really well. 
She hardly sees my kids but sees Jonnys sisters little girl every day. It's that mother daughter thing I want, and I am so glad that Madi will always have a sister, especially when I'm gone.


----------



## Boo44

Yeah I find that difficult like the suggestion that boys will definitely distance themselves and girls won't. My OH is the eldest of 3 brothers all in their 30's and all of them live within 10 mins of their family home and are really close to their mums and each other. Equally I know girls that left home at 16 and aren't close to their mums at all. 

I wouldn't like to think that just because I have boys I can assume they will go off and distance themselves from me simply because of their gender.

The reason I'd likes girl is ridiculous really - I'd love to shop in the girls section and brush and style her hair. I have 6 nieces and adore doing their hairstyles! :haha:


----------



## Kim T

Hi ladies, 

I'm a bit late joining. I don't think it has sunk in yet that we are expecting #3, so maybe posting will make it more real lol!

I hope you are all well :flower:


----------



## Dory85

Girl's names at the moment I like are Lena and Georgia. Alice was my option if Aaron was a girl but it's getting more common now and I've got a Sophie already.
Boys names were pretty stuck on. I like Sebastian which was a contender when we had Aaron but still quite unsure. I love Rowan but DH wasn't keen when I suggested it to him previously.


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Boo that's so funny. Boys are always a but special in my family as until recent years there were so few of them. I have 13 nieces and 5 nephews. Two of my siblings have 4 girls and one boy, there are 6 of us and we all have one boy each - I'm the only one that got a boy first and my sisters were spitting they were so jealous lol. My mum had three girls and she only had us last two because she despirately wanted a boy, she was gutted when we kept being girls but after me she gave up :haha:
> 
> Tbh right now I'm leaning towards wanting a boy but only because I really like our boy name :rofl: truly I don't think I have a preference at all.

That's refreshing pixie! My brother has 4 daughters and I know he wanted a boy. Seems he got the girls and I get the boys! My parents have 6 granddaughters and 3 grandsons. We're quite girl heavy just not from me :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My mum has three daughters, I see my mum in work but I very rarely visit (she's very rarely home to be fair!) She probably sees Xander once every few months. 

My Mil we see at least once a week, sometimes two or three times. She's obsessed with Xander and he adores her, and whenever dh is working near her house he always pops on for a brew and to raid the fridge. She has three sons and while they aren't paticularly close. To each other they are all very close to their mum. I have a great relationship with her too

That being said she wanted to be at Xander's birth and got a firm no. I feel bad that she has no daughters to go with, but to be fair my mum wasn't invited either :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

Kim T said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I'm a bit late joining. I don't think it has sunk in yet that we are expecting #3, so maybe posting will make it more real lol!
> 
> I hope you are all well :flower:

Welcome! And congrats


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo maybe as this is a group for women.. You might find it the other way round if it were men? 

But I also don't get it, I have a tiny preference for girl but that's purely because I already have a boy. If I already had a girl then I would definitely be hoping slightly more for a boy. I have noticed on forums that the general desire is for girls, the only people who seem to have gender disappointment with a girl are ones with daughters already whereas i notice people having their 1st baby or who already just have girls really don't want a boy? x


----------



## Tinky_82

Welcome Kim and congratulations. 

I always wanted a boy 1st - I think because growing up I always wished I had a big brother (I'm the eldest of two sisters).


----------



## Becyboo__x

My family is all girls literally all my mums side had 2 girls each down to my great grandma no boys .. I was first to have a boy in our family :) so th st was special everyone thought I would have a girl because of the girly gene :lol: .. 

I wanted 3 children (2 boys and a girl) :lol: I can't say I prefer a gender from when I was younger I noticed I was a little shit though and growing up noticed girls are hard work I'm dreading the teen years, some reason I feel it'll be easier with my son :shrug: .. but OH has a son and I have a son so last one we just would love a girl and we got one (secretly though I want to do her hair and buy nice pretty clothes :lol: as OP said)


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to the group Kim! there are three of us now due on the same day!

I guess many women prefer a girl simply because you tend to have more in common and can relate to them easier (not always just in general). I would have liked a girl because it would have been nice to have one of each, if ds was a girl we'd be wanting a boy :haha: 

I'm happy for once with myself, I usually hate how I look and being overweight brings me down but I just said to myself screw it, it took me 4 years to get here, I don't care how I look or if I gain weight, I want to enjoy being pregnant without feeling bad so hopefully that feeling lasts!

I can't believe how close some of you ladies are to halfway! serious week envy over here :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have a preference for a girl as I would like one if each and I have a boy already, but I was happy to have a boy first.


----------



## Squig34

Welcome Kim!

I would like a girl & a boy if we only have 2. If we have 3, I'd like another girl, but that's largely because I have 2 pretty girls names ;) I think it's nice to have both genders as you get to experience different things with them though obviously you get what you get!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

The one thing that worries me about having a girl is clothes and hair :dohh: Xander has permanent bed head and I can't even do my own hair (just run my fingers through it and tie it up) if I had a little girl shed probably look like a little hobo :haha: I picked Xander up from his grandma's last week and she'd wet his hair and brushed it down, till I saw that she'd done it it honestly never entered my head as an option. Although truthfully I'm never going to do that!

I did my nieces hair once for school because my sister had had a baby that morning. She'd had the baby in the bathroom so was in bed and when I took them up to say bye to their mum I'd done such a terrible job my sister got up to re do it (baby was probably and hr old lol)


----------



## Starlight32

We don't have a preference either! Scan in 9 days!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have two boys, i prefer boys! as it is our last some variety would be nice haha but i'm not terribly fussed. sick of people going on and on and on about it to me. Not a single person so far has managed a simple congratulations. it has been " congrats... oh i hope its a girl" or some variation on that.

It has made it a bit crap tbh and i haven't even bothered telling anyone because of it. My husband told his family and i told my sister and just assumed she would tell everyone else. mehhh. My friend told me today she is having a baby in August, and i just sat there and didn't say a word(about my being pregnant too) because i couldn't be doing with it. Maybe it's hormones ?! but it was the same last time. haha.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'll be thrilled with a boy or a girl, I only really think about it when I'm on bnb!


----------



## Dory85

Does anyone know if we can take antihistamines? My legs have been horrendously itchy this pregnancy to the point that I scratch them til they bleed but tonight they're swelling where I'm scratching them too.


----------



## Dory85

On a more positive note I've had more definite movement today. It's made me feel so much better after a low few days!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have 1 sibling, my brother who's 8 years older than me. I guess I am a bit closer to my mum but my brother has 2 little girls and my mum is just as involved with them as she is with my DS. My SILs parents live hours away so my parents are a lot closer to the girls then them, so not always true that girls will stay close and boys not. Same with sibling relationships, I see a lot of people getting upset about not having a close age gap or not having another girl because they think the relationship won't be as special but me and my brother see each other a lot and are close as we've stayed living in the same town and have had children at the same sort of time, even though there's 8 years between us. Our kids are close which is lovely. Whereas I know sisters who are close in age but barely see each other and have little in common, so you really just don't know.


----------



## Tinky_82

I think you can take them but only as a last resort and not regularly - I'd get advise from doctor first though to check plus check on the cause of the itching.


----------



## SecondNote

My gender scan is in 15 days. Super anxious! 

I don't have a preference really. Only slightly leaning girl because I fell in love with a girl name lol. I don't have a boy name yet (already used my favorite with my son).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I already have a boys name picked out! A first name AND the 2 middle names, despite saying I wouldn't pick until the birth :haha: I have girls names down to 4 now as well.


----------



## Starlight32

We have an almost definite girl name picked out (Hannah) but still unsure about the boy name. Leaning towards Leo. Surname begins with L though and I'm worried people will think it's a nickname for Leonardo. The other boy name I currently like is Caleb.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi ladies, sorry haven't been on much and I find it moves so quick I haven't even read back past today! 

I have a little preference for a girl because I have a boy...would like both. I lovvvve raising a boy though and would feel good about doing it again :)

I do feel that laterin life with adult kids I would be sad not to have a daughter. Of course boys can be close with their families but how many daughter in laws are close with their MILS? Not THAT many...I think weddings and babies etc are just a bit different with your daughter than with your son. Maybe not, but I kinda feel that they are. 

So in only having 2 I know that if this is a boy I won't have that experience and it may be something I'll grieve a little over time.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Im experiencing some pain kind if in my cervix after going to the toilet, even a number 1. It's worrying me. Could this be a sign if an incompetent cervix? Does anyone else have this?


----------



## Squig34

I get some random cramps but I wouldn't say in my cervix or linked with going to the loo. What kind of pain? How long does it last? I don't know if pain is associated with an incompetent cervix, but it would do no harm to ring your maternity ward & get their advice since you're worried.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What kind of pain is it? I get a really sharp shooting pain quite a lot


----------



## karlilay

I've had really bad chest pains the past two days. Sorry to hear about your pains too Angel.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeah they're quite sharp, sort of sore pains. They certainly aren't unbearable just worrying, and they occur whenever I strain at all. Like its putting pressure on the muscles or stretching something.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Finally started feeling movement every night and every morning :yipee:
15 days til 20 week scan as well


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Excellent becy! I haven't felt anything at all yet. I felt Xander at 17 weeks, I was hoping to feel movement earlier than that this time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lil_Pixie said:


> Excellent becy! I haven't felt anything at all yet. I felt Xander at 17 weeks, I was hoping to feel movement earlier than that this time.

I was worried because I felt mason at 19 weeks and i always heard usually you feel sooner with second but I had nothing but I've read as well apparently girls are lower down and you don't feel as much :shrug: I know mason kicked me full on from 19 weeks :lol: I'm only feeling prodding and prominent pushes and moving about its all really low down though when I put my hand there.

Hope you feel soon! For me it just randomly came


----------



## GeralynB

I've heard ligament pains are a lot worse the second time so maybe that's what you're feeling


----------



## Starlight32

I had the weird shooting pain in my vagina or cervix too. I was worried about a problem but it seems to have subsided for now. In think I've been feeling baby move at night but not sure 100%. It's like little taps here and there but nothing consistent. I also don't feel anything in the morning or during the day.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 said:


> I was thinking, why do you think boys are generally the less desired sex? Take this group for instance, in general (but obviously not everyone) has stated a girl preference, even those who already have girls. I have two wonderful boys and I would definitely have a girl preference this time. We've all discussed the recent group of girl scans and the 'worry' we might have a boy scan as someone has to! It's funny isn't it, I wonder where the generalisation of boys being less desired comes from

Like i've stated before, boys are actually preferred around here, and that's another huge reason i want another girl. They act like girls are worthless, and i want another girl because darn it she can do anything a boy can do (within limits of course) . My bil said he wants a boy (they have two girls) so he can play basketball with it. Wtf? why can't he play with his daughters? but he only wants boys and so does his mother. she's sulked for YEARS because her first two were girls and for the first? she actually said 'it's just another grand daughter. nothing special' 

dh wants another girl because we have all girl stuff and the ONLY reason he'd want a boy is because sil and bil would be pissed and they are both praying we have another girl.

I always wanted a sister. in our family, the boy was so lame, he stayed indoors while i went out and did the sports and was the rough and tumble one. But i hope whatever it is it plays with my daughter. cause i felt more like an only child.


I've had complete strangers ask me (way before we were even trying) if i was gonna try again for a boy because they're so wonderful and lovely. RIGHT in front of dd! i said no! i love my girl! it was so bad at one point i twas like seriously if you want a boy that bad people you should try for yourself and stop pushing boys on everyone. ugh! 



So lol that's why i want a girl. My neighbor had a sister and they are inseparable even when we were kids and i see all these great photos of them out together and huge gatherings with family and sister outtings, and my brother hasn't even ever been to my house. in the almost 3 years we've been here. Very sad. we've never been close no matter what i tried. so i finally gave up.


----------



## mommyxofxone

0oo0o0o0o and i've been having more tapping in the evening too! it's lovely feeling something isn't it?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I want boys because I Don't own a hairbrush ..:haha: my point is I would be fully useless Hahah. 


I have very short hair btw I'm not just really scruffy :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - it could be ligament pain, I have days where any kind of straining causes pain down there in general and I have to stand up and massage the area just to be able to pee! it could possibly be a uti too, it's not easy to tell what's what in pregnancy!

We have our names almost picked out too - we have the first and middle for a boy and a first name for a girl - not sure on a middle name so won't be thinking of one unless it's a girl :haha:

I've been getting the odd baby flutter but nothing regular yet.


constipation, heartburn and horrible nightmares are what's bugging me right now, thankfully I had a nice dream last night so hopefully they continue!


----------



## gaiagirl

I have had stabbing vagina pain this week too, I remember it from last time but not until much later! &#128547;


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay for people feeling feeling movements, I've got nothing at all. But I have an anterior placenta this time and have heard it can be normal not to feel anything until past 20 weeks. 

Had to cancel my 16 week midwife appt last week as was within 48 hours of me having sickness/diarrhoea, couldn't get another until 18 weeks. I'm worried it will be too short notice for me to have my 20-week scan booked at a difference hospital :/


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle- the MW appoint should not affect your scan, once they upload your information at the booking appointment the system automatically books you for your scans.


----------



## Boo44

Wow mummyofone that 'just another granddaughter' comment is just awful :o also if my brother/sister were desperate for me to have one sex or the other it would be awful as it puts so much pressure on what is supposed to be a happy time. Just like the 'oh hope you get a girl THIS time' comments, or the exact same 'you'll be wanting a boy to carry on the name' comments that my brother and his wife always got. 

I'm getting nervous now not about gender but about the baby being healthy or not. We had a bad experience with the anomaly scan with my first and were referred to a tertiary centre for further scans. My 16 weeks scan this week is specifically to check whether this baby has the same condition. I'm praying for a healthy happy little baby x


----------



## Boo44

Drives me mad when people say they're having the 'gender scan' at 20 weeks, they must be lucky enough to not realise the scan is actually to check baby doesn't have anything wrong x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo I was having that exact conversation with my DH earlier re the 'gender scan' comments! It's like no that's the least important part of the scan and some hospitals don't even tell you, when you read what they're actually checking for and what the point of the scan is it does annoy me how many people in RL I've heard refer to it as that, and only think about the scan in terms of finding out what they're having.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm nervous too. Especially as I'm nearly 18 weeks and haven't really felt anything yet. I had had definite movement with my son by now and I thought with your second it was meant to be earlier. :/


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This is number 4 and no movements felt yet. It is a worry. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

I call it gender scan cause its a hell of a lot easier than anatomy scan. :haha: but really I'm sure people know its anatomy scan they just say it cause they're super excited. 

Remember ladies who haven't felt movement does depend on the placenta position too :) maybe it's anterior so you wont feel as soon? I didn't feel dd til 22 wks. This one was 15+1. I was shocked it was so early.


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's not just positioning of placenta its the likely thing but mines at the back and I've only just started feeling irregular movements they come and go.. I've heard some people don't feel as soon with girls as they do with boys as there more active might be true for some and not for others :shrug: definitely is for me at the minute I had strong movement from DS from 19 weeks and this one's more prod here and there then quiet


----------



## Dory85

I'm on my third consecutive day of feeling movement but I have no idea where my placenta is so can't help there. Third baby and I felt at 18 weeks with my first so I don't really see that as a factor. I also don't see how gender would influence movement?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No movement here yet either, i'm just shy of 15 weeks though so not that surprising. This is my third so i'm sure it will be soonish. No idea about my placenta, now i think about it shouldn't someone have mentioned? I checked my notes and under placenta it is blank. LOL! Must be invisible.


----------



## joo

I think I always wanted girls for a few reasons really. I have always had an awful relationship with my mother and I brought up my brothers when we were all children and I guess deep down I always resented that. I cannot imagine myself bringing up boys because I think I always imagine myself with girls and having the mother daughter relationship I always craved. I also love all the girls' clothes and accessories and love all my girls names. I have been looking recently at boys stuff but still can't get excited about shopping for boys, it's all so boring! I have just always had this picture in my head of me with 2 or 3 girls OR 2 girls close in age and then a younger boy. I know it's mad. I think it's the picture or dream that I am "grieving" when I think I am carrying a boy, rather than not actually wanting a boy - it's just hard to separate these thoughts and feelings at the moment, all I can process is "I feel sad" or "I don't feel excited". I know I don't feel excited right now, but I have every faith that, if I am carrying a boy, I will fall in love with him and love raising him and it won't be anything like raising my brothers because he'd be my son... If any of that makes any sense?! Xx


----------



## joo

Welcome kim xx

No movement here either except from.about 12 weeks. I am sure I had felt flutters with DD by now and I had anterior placenta too. I am getting bigger though. I am also having stomach tightenings, I remember those started early with DD but not this early. Do you think that's ok?? I am not leaking any fluids or having any bleeding so I'm hoping it's ok xx


----------



## Boo44

Makes perfect sense to me Joo! I always imagined myself with two girls then a boy :haha: it's not that I won't fiercely love any child I am lucky enough to have, it's the feeling of 'I'm not happy right now' I guess. Which will pass. I think it was Angel who said it first but I hardly think of it when I'm not on here!
Also, just in case you do have a boy let me reassure you there ARE fantastic places to get gorgeous boy clothes you just need to know where to look! I would love a girl to dress up so I've always thought I'm not going to just put a boy in joggers and some kind of superhero t shirt, I'm going to make the most of shopping for them too! Baby Boden is amazing for lovely boy stuff x


----------



## Starlight32

I'm excited for the anatomy scan to make sure everything is OK; my husband and I keep saying 'we might know baby's gender in xx days' since we are not even sure if we will find out. Down to 8 days!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm looking at baby clothes on the internet now and i don't know if it's' because of the sales but it is ALL rubbish lol.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander doesn't own any joggers/trackies but I do like a superhero tee lol. I agree though little boy clothes are so cute. Plus Xander only needs two pairs of shoes lol 

Can't believe christmas is over. Just had to set my alarm for 5am :cry:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Vanilla I'm having my original scan appointment cancelled as I'm transferring all my care over to a different hospital a bit further away, so I'll need a new scan booked there :) 

Rhi I found out my placenta position by looking at the bit of paper they put at the back of your notes at the 12 week scan x 

Joo there are some gorgeous boys clothes out there, I think its just more of a challenge to find them (which in a way makes it more fun!) Ive always got a lot of enjoyment out of dressing my son. I second that baby boden is amazing for boys, I also love H&M and even prefer the boys things there to the girls. Sorry to hear you didn't have a great relationship with your mum :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Pixie - Jack loves his Star Wars and spidey t shirts it's all he asks for at the moment! But before he had an opinion I enjoyed the little polo tops, chinos and smart little jumpers lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My favourite for my son was stripy tops with dungarees but he's a bit old for dungarees now, im really excited to be able to go back to the baby section in general! 

Unisex stuff really is so limited though! I think it must be because most people find out the gender, my mum was saying there was so much more unisex stuff when I was a baby.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love dressing Micah too, bit I agree it was much better when he didn't have an opinion!:haha: And I third Mini Boden, I love them!


----------



## Kim T

Thanks for all the lovely welcomes!

With two boys, part of me hopes for a girl just to experience having children of both genders. But then i remember what i was like as a child/teenager and i go back to wanting a boy! Really all i want is a healthy easy baby like my first (i should be so lucky) haha!!


----------



## Dory85

In the uk o don't think they routinely look at placenta positioning until your anomaly scan so don't worry.

I've decided mine isn't anterior (lol). This morning i could feel hard bits in my uterus that I'm sure was baby through my bump so can't be anterior.

Last night I had my first proper kicks. The first one freaked me out because I forgot I was pregnant (!) and then it happened again straight away. 

Best feeling ever!


----------



## vaniilla

Joo - I'm really sorry you had negative relationship with your mother, I think your reasons for wanting a girl make a lot of sense :hugs:

I love joggers :haha: they're perfect for around the house, football and for walks in the countryside. We shop around at most places but find we have to buy trousers from zara/h&m simply because DS is tall but has skinny legs so the only jeans he fits in are slim fit and even they need tightening at the waist. :haha:

I'm so jealous of all you ladies having the anatomy scan soon! mine is ageeeees away :sleep:

I agree pixie, HOW is it 2016??? back to the school run today, I'm dreading how my hips will cope :( :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

No school here til tomorrow not looking forward to 7.30 wake ups :nope:!


----------



## Starlight32

One more week!! I've been praying that the scan goes well and that baby looks healthy. I'm excited but nervous too.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My anatomy scan isn't until the 10th of NEXT month. I have a gender scan in 13 days though. So at least it won't feel like forever till next appointment


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Just applied for my son's school place for September, can't believe he starts THIS year now! 

I can feel a really firm, hard lump through my stomach at the bottom when I lay down but surely it can't be baby because I can't feel the baby move yet?? It's so weird, going to ask my midwife about it next week. 

I have a very busy couple of weeks ahead as we get our keys to our new house next week. We viewed it in August so I've started forgetting what it looks like. Excited but not looking forward to the process of moving everything and painting ect. whilst trying to settle my son into his new nursery.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> No movement here yet either, i'm just shy of 15 weeks though so not that surprising. This is my third so i'm sure it will be soonish. No idea about my placenta, now i think about it shouldn't someone have mentioned? I checked my notes and under placenta it is blank. LOL! Must be invisible.

lol! invisible placenta. must be. :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

We were driving back from vacation yesterday and sitting for so long gave me the opportunity to feel more movement than normal. It's just still such tiny movement, I'm ready for the big stuff!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink I've just applied for Xander's too. If he doesn't get a reception place at the school he already goes to I'll be gutted. Eeek I'm nervous already! 

First day back at work is done  just on my way home to get Xander from school. I overslept and didn't take enough food with me though! I've felt sick all day for the fist time in ages. Must do better tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I remember the stress of waiting to find out for a school place last year, I literally ended up staying up all night, thankfully he got into our first choice after all the stress - being an eager beaver I applied all the way in September so the wait felt like a lifetime, I hope you all get the schools you want. 

I've just found out from my mum that my grandma has slipped into a coma and is not expected to make it through the night, she's been ill for a while but I never thought she wouldn't recover, me and my dad aren't so close so I haven't called him yet, I don't know what to say and for what I know he might have flown out already, I feel so guilty, should I have called already?. :(


----------



## Boo44

Oh vanilla that sounds awful I'm so sorry about your grandma X

My little one is in school nursery and we've applied for a reception place too. Applied as soon as it opened in October and the date to find out is 17th April!! It's so hard waiting to hear, I've applied out of catchment too so v nerve wracking


----------



## GeralynB

Sorry to hear about your grandma Vanilla


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My little boy is 2 in February I applied for his nursery place for when he turns 3 back in September. Haven't heard anything at all though. Not sure what the procedure is with it tbh. It's ridiculously out of catchment but my son goes to the junior school there so I really need him in the Same place. Hope they don't make me wait another year to find out haha


----------



## Boo44

Around here you can just get into any school nursery you like after your third birthday and it's easy to get in. It's the reception place that has to be applied through the council for. And a nursery place doesn't guarantee a reception place at all. Which is why I'm worried because he loves the school nursery and is very settled and I'm hoping we get in to the reception in sept. 

If he has a sibling in the school then that comes even before catchment in allocating places so you'll be totally fine rhi!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> Around here you can just get into any school nursery you like after your third birthday and it's easy to get in. It's the reception place that has to be applied through the council for. And a nursery place doesn't guarantee a reception place at all. Which is why I'm worried because he loves the school nursery and is very settled and I'm hoping we get in to the reception in sept.
> 
> If he has a sibling in the school then that comes even before catchment in allocating places so you'll be totally fine rhi!


Thanks. Hope so. They implied it was first come first served. I don't know if it's a national problem or what but we have a serious school shortage in my town. They keep building houses and nothing else!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo we have to apply for nursery through the council too. I'll be so sad for him if he has to move after being there full time for a year. 

Sorry to hear about your grandma Vanilla :hugs: it's always difficult with relatives you aren't close to. Will he be expecting you to call? Or maybe send a message?


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Boo we have to apply for nursery through the council too. I'll be so sad for him if he has to move after being there full time for a year.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your grandma Vanilla :hugs: it's always difficult with relatives you aren't close to. Will he be expecting you to call? Or maybe send a message?

I'm not sure what he's expecting, I'll probably wait till he gets back and call him then and hopefully he won't feel too bad. 


I don't think there are any state nurseries in Bath or at least none that I've heard of so you only apply through the council for reception places, it would have been nice if the school had a nursery. I really hope your lo gets into the school, it would be unfair if he didn't.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We're in catchment so I'm hoping there won't be issues, he's starting at the school nursery there in a couple of weeks so it will be so ideal for him to go to the reception as he's not great with big changes and new places. Over the next 9 months it's going to be new house in a new town, new nursery, New sibling and no longer being an only child then fulltime school!

I've read that from 16 to 20 weeks baby quadruples it's size, maybe why I'm so hungry at the moment lol?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry about your gran vanilla x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry to hear about your grandma vanilla :hugs: x


----------



## Tinky_82

So sorry about your gran vaniilla x


----------



## SecondNote

Sorry about your grandma, vaniilla. :(


----------



## SecondNote

I don't know if I am having a boy or girl yet, but I can't stops thinking about this girl name.

I have my heart set on Nora. But I also was wanting to use Mary as the middle name. My late grandma was Mary and my husband's grandma is Mary. 

Do you all think Nora Mary sounds good together?


----------



## joeybrooks

I adore Nora. My lovely wee aunt that I lost this year was called and I liked Nora Rose for a girl.


----------



## Boo44

I love Nora, I know a little 3 year old girl with that name and she is just beautiful x


----------



## vaniilla

Spoiler
thank you for the kind words guys, she passed on early this evening and thankfully dad had made it on time, I'm glad she didn't suffer in the end and passed away peacefully, she'd had a lot of illness for a long time.

Nora is a lovely name, it was on our list till DH said no, I think the combination sounds nice.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, exciting news about your new house!! Fingers crossed the moving process goes smoothly. 

Vanilla, prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thinking of you at this sad time Vanilla. Sending my thoughts to you and your family. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thinking of you and your family vanilla :hugs: Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> We're in catchment so I'm hoping there won't be issues, he's starting at the school nursery there in a couple of weeks so it will be so ideal for him to go to the reception as he's not great with big changes and new places. Over the next 9 months it's going to be new house in a new town, new nursery, New sibling and no longer being an only child then fulltime school!
> 
> I've read that from 16 to 20 weeks baby quadruples it's size, maybe why I'm so hungry at the moment lol?

That's what happened to us new house new area and new school :lol: but having time to settle into it all before baby comes luckily as well be nearly school holidays too which is perfect :lol: 

I can definitely say I've grown a lot between 16-18 weeks I noticed how my belly has ballooned randomly and I'm always hungry but in ever know what I want to eat :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sickness is driving me nuts it's on/off I thought it would vanish but :nope: I get a random urge I need to be sick not sure if stress is causing it though


----------



## vaniilla

Beccy - stress definitely will have an effect on your nausea, it might not be causing it but it will be exacerbating the problem, I hope it goes away for good soon, make sure you're doing all you can to relax and unwind.

I'm still not able to eat meat, most fish, spicy food, chocolate or anything rich and it's really annoying, I was hoping to eat normally soon! 

Is anyone else having problems with sleep? napping earlier in pregnancy has left me craving naps in the day - if I give in I'm up till 1 / 2 am unable to sleep! I'm forcing myself to stay awake this morning.:sleep::coffee:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Beccy I'm glad that baby is due in June as it will give DS a few months to adjust before starting school, I'd be feeling more worried with a September due date I think that would be a bit tough on him! And since he will start when baby is 3ish months, I'm hoping he/she will be sleeping a bit better than the newborn stage so the early morning school runs won't be too bad! 

Vanilla I'm struggling with sleep, I feel exhausted through the day but then I actually have the opportunity to sleep at night I feel really restless and keep randomly waking up in the early hours unable to fall asleep again.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thinking if you vanilla :hugs:

I'm struggling with sleep in that I can't get enough! I am always tired. I've come off my sickness meds this week and I'm back to throwing up a couple of times a day now as a result, but I felt it was time to try to manage without them. I can't believe I'm so sick in pregnancy and yet I'm still gaining so much weight surely the only benefit of hyperemesis should be less weight to lose at the end?!!


----------



## Squig34

So sorry to hear of your loss Vaniilla :hugs:

I am still struggling hugely with sleep - terrible insomnia. But my nausea is definitely improving; I still have it but it's less intense now so that I was actually able to do some things last night :)


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy - oh no, do you definitely have to stop taking the meds? are you able to slowly reduce it so you're not being ill quite as much.

I'm sorry to hear everyone is having trouble with sleep, it really sucks! you'd think mother nature would want us to build up some good hours of sleep before our babies arrive and it all goes out of the window!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry for your loss vanilla :hugs: 

I've been struggling with sleep. I'm really restless and can't get to sleep, then I randomly wake up loads of times in the night and get up for work at 5. I fell asleep on the way to work this morning :dohh: 

I thought my ms was gone but nope. I had to run home to be sick after work yesterday and I've felt like dog poo all day today. 

And I put 2lb on this week. Salad for lunch today!


----------



## GeralynB

My hips are really hurting at night and it is making it very uncomfortable to sleep. I toss and turn so much.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry for ladies still experiencing MS :hugs: 

I can't believe I'm 17 weeks today, and that there's a September bumps group too. It's just flying by!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm so sorry vanilla :( thinking of you during this difficult time :( 

i like the name nora! all my suggestions to dh got rejected though lol. he didn't like anything i liked. 

tink i agree. seems to be so fast, i can't believe 2 weeks til i find out what i'm having and four til half way. how did that happen? 


starlight your scan is in 6 days right? have you guys decided what you're gonna do yet?


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> AngelofTroy - oh no, do you definitely have to stop taking the meds? are you able to slowly reduce it so you're not being ill quite as much.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear everyone is having trouble with sleep, it really sucks! you'd think mother nature would want us to build up some good hours of sleep before our babies arrive and it all goes out of the window!

Well nobody said I had to but I was down to 1 a day and I've been on them a long time. Originally my GP would only prescribe them for 5 days at a time, and in the end I was on them for over 2 months. I couldn't cope before as I was sick 20+ times a day and nauseous all day. Now I'm only sick about twice a day and only nauseous all day once or twice a week, I figured I should try to cope without. I dunno. I go backwards and forwards, I still have some for bad days.


----------



## Tinky_82

Really sorry vaniilla that's sad. 
Sorry to ladies still sick I feel nauseous if hungry or tired but it's now very manageable.


----------



## karlilay

Will catch up properly when I take my sorry ass off to bed. I have got the worst cold ever.
Feel absolutely rubbish, and I would rather have morning sickness back than this. :(

14 days till me next scan, really nervous for this one, as it seeks so important, and daunting. I also fear my little miss might have grown a willy :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Any of you ladies have any experience of fibroids? I seem to have grown one since last scan. It's a bit painful but I gather they're not uncommon & my consultant isn't too concerned. Nor am I at this point really; baby's growth was fine which is the main thing for now.


----------



## Tinky_82

Squig I have no personal experience but know of two ladies who had lots of fibroids during pregnancy - both had healthy (overdue) babies. I remember them having a lot of discomfort though so hopefully you just get the one.


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies i have the first :blue: bump of the group!!!!

Had my 16 week scan today to check baby's kidneys. Sadly baby has the same kidney disorder as my first son which is quite scary but at least this time I have the experience of everything being ok before so that's good. When they told me the kidney wasn't good and had to check all over for other anomalies I was terrified hoping he would be ok. Now I know he's a he I wonder why I ever thought it could be a girl, it feels so right! This is the first time I've found out the sex and I'm so happy I did it has made it seem real and exciting. 

3 boys! A mum to three little sons! Am so excited.... keeping it a secret though for anyone who 'knows' me outside of here xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Yay for a blue bump boo - sorry he has the same kidney condition but you know what to expect this time around. 3 boys will be fantastic.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on your little prince Boo. sorry to hear he has inherited a kidney condition, but you sound like you have it all sorted. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Boo! Sorry to hear about his kidney, may I ask what the condition is? Hope everything is OK. :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for a boy! Anything they can do for his kidneys?


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Congratulations Boo! Sorry to hear about his kidney, may I ask what the condition is? Hope everything is OK. :hugs:

It's multicystic dysplastic kidney (one side). If it was both sides the baby wouldn't survive but thank god mine have it one side. With Jack they told us it was likely a one off but now it's looking more like it might be genetic! Basically means there is a bunch of cysts where that kidney should be. After birth the baby has to have lots of kidney tests to make sure the other kidney functions ok and then they just lead a normal life but with one kidney. Apparently it's extremely unusual to happen twice in one family :dohh:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So sorry to about baby's kidney Boo but that is wonderful it is only on one side! And so exciting to have a blue bump in the group! Time for things to start evening out some, which means my gut feeling is probably off this time around and I'll be announcing a blue bump soon as well! :haha: i'm sure your boys will all be the best of friends!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think I have a miniature bump now. I've ordered a few maternity bits off New Look as some of the sale items are really cheap, there's knitwear for about a fiver on there and lots of cheap tops so seemed a good idea for stuff I'm only going to wear for a few months. 

Congratulations on team :blue: Boo, it's nice to finally have a blue bump! 3 boys sounds lovely, I keep on questioning our decision for this being our last- 3 children just sounds so much busier and fun than 2. 

Sorry to hear about the kidney disorder, I hope it's less scary than last time now you have experience with it and hopefully it will be the same outcome as your other son. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, are they concerned about the kidney problem? Hope all ends up well. 

We still haven't decided about finding out... Leaning towards yes. 

My hips have been hurting in my sleep too! I have to keep rotating.

Someone asked me if I was pregnant. Guess I'm officially showing!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yay for blue!!!! =) congrats 

Sorry to hear about his kidney. How very bizarre that it would happen twice ! 

Boys names - Alexander 
Benjamin 
Seth
Silas 
Zachary 


I saw your other thread but I hit close on my phone tab and it will take me a million years to get back on my phone haha.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry about the kidney boo but so glad he's gonna be alright


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on :blue: Boo! awh sorry him having same condition with his kidney :hugs: I hope he is okay!

Sorry to hear vanilla :hugs: thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :blue: Boo! Sorry to hear that he has a kidney condition but glad to know that he should be able to live a normal life despite it - hoping for the best outcome for him!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Boo! Sorry to hear about his kidney, may I ask what the condition is? Hope everything is OK. :hugs:
> 
> It's multicystic dysplastic kidney (one side). If it was both sides the baby wouldn't survive but thank god mine have it one side. With Jack they told us it was likely a one off but now it's looking more like it might be genetic! Basically means there is a bunch of cysts where that kidney should be. After birth the baby has to have lots of kidney tests to make sure the other kidney functions ok and then they just lead a normal life but with one kidney. Apparently it's extremely unusual to happen twice in one family :dohh:Click to expand...

Thanks for explaining hun, how strange for it to happen twice. I hope it's less worrying for you knowing that Jack has been fine and that it doesn't affect him.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sitting on my own in the family room of Micah's new nursery while he has an hour's induction without me. Brought a magazine but baby started kicking for the first time!! Who needs other entertainment!:cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - Congratulations on team blue! I'm sorry to hear about the kidney problem but thankfully it only affects one, you can lead a very normal life with just one kidney - lots of people donate one and are fine afterwards too :hugs:

Rhi - I love the name Alexander :)


My hips are getting really bad, I'm considering going to a private osteopath this weekend or next, it's affecting my decision about not having a third, - I had hip dysplasia as a baby that was picked up too late (close to 11 months) so I had to have open surgery on both sides to shave down the bones and wore a cast for nearly a year afterwards, I was told no gymnastics or anything that would put too much strain on my hips - I think pregnancy counts! you would think I would be getting some more attention from the doctors now. :dohh:

Angel - that's wonderful! those first kicks are so exciting!


----------



## Boo44

Benjamin, George, Henry, Alfie, Elijah, Hugo

That's my list at the moment! <3

Trying to resist the urge to do lots of online ordering lol. I've never known the sex before!

Thanks girls for all your comments, fingers crossed things stay stable like they did with his big brother xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know it's in the early stages over here, but i haven't felt baby since yesterday early afternoon so of course, i'm freaking out. i'm trying not to. but i am. :( 

usually i feel it roll around in the evening before bed, but i can't feel anything if it's on the left side so i'm guessing it's over there. Usually it rolls to the right and thats when i feel it. 

just hoping it comes back over soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

George is top of my boys names too, I love it and I think it matches perfectly with your others names. Our list also includes Alexander, Isaac, Henry and Harry. I also love Edward, Thomas, Finley and Arthur but can't use those. 

Yay for first kicks Angel! :cloud9: I'm so impatient but I've seen a lot of people online saying they felt nothing until 23 weeks with anterior placenta, so could be ages to go.


----------



## mommyxofxone

henry really seems to be making a comeback over here.


----------



## Tinky_82

Yay for feeling proper kicks Angel. 
I'm struggling a bit on names as a lot of the ones I like are taken. 
So far boy - Casey or Alfie
Girl - Eloise or Jemima


----------



## karlilay

I have decided the theme for my girls bedroom. I will decorate it before baby comes and they will share when Poppy sleeps through. It's going to be baby pink and grey and I want these wall stickers on the wall behind both their beds....


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulation on being team blue Boo! Sorry to hear he's not the same kidney problems - hopefully it won't be too much of a worry. 

Angel how exciting!! I can't wait to feel some little wiggles. 

Ms has come back with a vengeance. I've felt so bad this week, I was sick on Monday and I've felt rough all day every day. And I'm Knackered! Stupid work lol. How is it not Friday yet?!


----------



## SecondNote

Yay, we have our first team blue! How exciting! I am sorry the news about the kidney is not what you were hoping but I am so glad to hear it only is on one side. 

My boy list so far: Owen, Evan, Nathan, Luke and Jude

My girl list: Nora, Chloe, Noelle, Ruby and Autumn


----------



## GeralynB

I've been looking on Pinterest at nurseries. I think I'm going to do purple and do a boho theme and have a lot of flowers, butterflies and dream catchers


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I love Alexander too. . . But I'm biased :haha: 

If we have a boy it's definitely be Gabriel Thomas

If we have a girl I'm not sure at all. We like Georgia but if it's a girl we'll have to put some serious effort into choosing a name


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Secondnote I love Jude and Noelle from your lists x 

Pixie Gabriel Thomas is a beautiful name! 

I love looking at pinterest for nursery ideas! DS keeps saying he wants to share a bedroom with the baby, I would love it if they chose to share when they're older.


----------



## SecondNote

Thanks, Tinkerbelle! Jude was our other choice with our DS but we went with Eli. I still love Jude. Noelle is one of my favorites for the girl option but I think it would take a lot of convincing to get my husband to agree. Sigh.


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - I'm sorry to hear your ms has returned, I agree how the hell is it not friday??? this week has been too long already.


Our nursery theme is the mamas and papas elfie and mop set it's unisex, we're painting the room but in the same colour it currently is as we're renting but hoping to buy when ds finishes infant school. 

These are some pics of the set I found online, it's simple as we're boring and like plain things :haha:

https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMDUy/z/EOsAAOSwMmBViH8K/$_57.JPG


https://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/MTYwMFgxMTk5/z/8doAAOSweW5U5ycj/$_57.JPG


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh my goodness, I haven't even thought about names yet! Lol 
I don't think I will for a while yet. It makes it harder when you have to choose both genders too. I'm not sure whether we will find out now so it may be mega hard to choose a few names, especially boys ones. My DS2 wasn't named for 2 weeks after birth. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ooh I really like that set vanilla 

Teeny I had my son's name chosen from about 5 months pregnant, I always think it would be nicer to wait and decide but pregnancy is soo long that I just end up thinking about names all the time and deciding! We're already 99% set on a boys name now. 

I'm finding girls names difficult. Ones I quite like are emily, Isabelle and Abigail. DH doesn't agree on any of them though, he likes amelie, freya and Matilda which I'm not sure on.


----------



## vaniilla

I've bought a few baby clothes, has anyone else noticed that unisex clothes are a rare thing these days? I looked in a few shops and only managed to buy some white sleep-suits and grey bodysuits, everything else in the shops was either blue or pink!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yep definitely! My mum always comments on how it's just a sea of blue on one side and pink on the other, whereas when I was a baby there was much much more unisex and whites and bright colours. I'm guessing it's because most people find out the sex these days?


----------



## AngelofTroy

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Ooh I really like that set vanilla
> 
> Teeny I had my son's name chosen from about 5 months pregnant, I always think it would be nicer to wait and decide but pregnancy is soo long that I just end up thinking about names all the time and deciding! We're already 99% set on a boys name now.
> 
> I'm finding girls names difficult. Ones I quite like are emily, Isabelle and Abigail. DH doesn't agree on any of them though, he likes amelie, freya and Matilda which I'm not sure on.

How about Elodie? It sprang to mind when I read your list, it's French and I always think it is very pretty.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mothercare have the little bird range which is bright and unisex, but I agree - everything Is pink or blue, and I don't like either of those colours!


----------



## Boo44

Yes there's a definite lack of unisex baby clothes I agree

Wow this baby is a real wriggler these last few days, I'm getting lots of much stronger movement now and I love it!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

We have had a set boy and girl name since before I fell pregnant. Obviously we had the boy name from last time. Girl name was a little bit of a challenge but I finally landed on one when we were still trying so it's nice not having to worry about choosing!


----------



## Dory85

Soooo I may have gone and booked a private gender scan... for tomorrow! We can take the kids so thought it would be exciting for Sophie to find out with us but typically she started funded nursery yesterday and has come home with a raging temperature and is currently sleeping on my lap.

Next do some gorgeous unisex babygros with really bold colours and patterns.


----------



## SecondNote

Ooh, Dory, you find out tomorrow? How exciting!


----------



## Boo44

Exciting dory! Come join me in the blue gang it's lonely over here :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No baby room/ nursery for us! We are FULL 

Our toddler is still using the "nursery" and will be for at least another year. The plan is to have the baby in with us a year, by then our youngest will be three and he go can in with his brother, it's awkward as his brother is nearly 8 . So i figure they can do that for a wee while and then the two with the closer age gap can eventually share when the youngest is a more suitable age (i.e in a bed and not going to choke on brothers lego) 

Awkward though as for the time being i'm really reluctant to do any major decorating as it will all change around so much!


----------



## Squig34

Ooh exciting Dory!

Loving lots of the names that you are all thinking about. There are so many pretty ones to choose from!

I don't mind gender specific clothes. M&s has some super - cute ones at the moment. I bought some long sleeved Christmas baby vests today - £5 for 3! I'm sure I'm having a girl & they will be so cute on her.

I have a posterior placenta, but I haven't felt any movement yet. Admittedly the pain from the fibroid would probably mask it, but I hope to feel something soon, it will be so exciting!

Great that you felt movement today Angel & that you're feeling lots too Boo.

Has anyone else's skin broken out in spots? Mine isn't great anyway (my mum informs me she got spots until she was about 40 so that's something to look forward to...) but it's much worse than usual. So much for a pregnancy glow!!

Love the nursery set Vaniilla :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Hi Squig yes lots of spots here - it sucks. I have not great skin anyway but when I was pregnant with DS my skin was great - not so lucky this time! 
Been feeling some definite movement the past two days which is nice.


----------



## Starlight32

Love the name Noelle!

Exciting Dory...Let us know!

I've been breaking out on my chest and back since about 6 weeks pregnant. 

I started feeling movement. I love it. I feel it very sporadically and start to worry if I don't feel anything for a while even though I know it's early.


----------



## gaiagirl

Boo, exciting about being our first blue bump :) I hope the kidney is much less worrying this time, and that his other is fully functioning. My friend just donated one of hers to her niece, clearly one is sufficient!

I'm leaning towards finding out the sex now...I just don't think I can wait!

Thinking of having midwife put results in an envelope so hubby and I can open together and celebrate :)

Shopping for gender neutral is annoying lol! I bought some clearance christmas and holiday stuff but I can't find much that's neutral...I won't lie it's a factor ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm being sick again most mornings .. could it be to do with stress? As I dont feel it's the same as morning sickness I had.. :nope:

I slept on the sofa last night which ended up an argument with OH .. obviously I had the worst sleep ever but we are going through a rough patch atm and It is that bad I don't even want to go to bed with him unfortunately. I have to be up everyday at 7 with my son so I've literally got only a few hours sleep today :nope:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm being sick again most mornings .. could it be to do with stress? As I dont feel it's the same as morning sickness I had.. :nope:
> 
> I slept on the sofa last night which ended up an argument with OH .. obviously I had the worst sleep ever but we are going through a rough patch atm and It is that bad I don't even want to go to bed with him unfortunately. I have to be up everyday at 7 with my son so I've literally got only a few hours sleep today :nope:


:Hugs: yeah it might be the lack of sleep/stress. You need to find some chill time =) I hope you and your partner can work through this soon. If not maybe boot him off to the couch.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I'm being sick again most mornings .. could it be to do with stress? As I dont feel it's the same as morning sickness I had.. :nope:
> 
> I slept on the sofa last night which ended up an argument with OH .. obviously I had the worst sleep ever but we are going through a rough patch atm and It is that bad I don't even want to go to bed with him unfortunately. I have to be up everyday at 7 with my son so I've literally got only a few hours sleep today :nope:
> 
> 
> :Hugs: yeah it might be the lack of sleep/stress. You need to find some chill time =) I hope you and your partner can work through this soon. If not maybe boot him off to the couch.Click to expand...

I wish things were different but I found out a lot of things why him and his ex split up he had a child with her.. but the reason they split has turned out to be the exact reason I'm feeling unhappy .. so he's not going to change :nope: we was fine but it's turned to a point I feel nothing anymore regardless being pregnant it would be the same if I wasn't .. too much is happening I just want to leave but I can't :nope: .. he said he'd sleep down here but it's pointless when I have to get up with my son for school he wouldn't do it.. so better I'm down here even being pregnant :lol:


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, I hope things take a turn for the better with you and your partner.

I felt good bit of movement earlier this week but not as much yesterday. I read inline this is normal early on, but it's making me nuts because I want to feel baby! Anyone else get a bit ansy on a low activity day with baby??


----------



## Tinky_82

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm being sick again most mornings .. could it be to do with stress? As I dont feel it's the same as morning sickness I had.. :nope:
> 
> I slept on the sofa last night which ended up an argument with OH .. obviously I had the worst sleep ever but we are going through a rough patch atm and It is that bad I don't even want to go to bed with him unfortunately. I have to be up everyday at 7 with my son so I've literally got only a few hours sleep today :nope:

Sorry you're going through a rough patch. 
It's very likely being tired causing the sickness - I am very noticeably more nauseous when tired. Try to get more rest and relaxation time.


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I'm being sick again most mornings .. could it be to do with stress? As I dont feel it's the same as morning sickness I had.. :nope:
> 
> I slept on the sofa last night which ended up an argument with OH .. obviously I had the worst sleep ever but we are going through a rough patch atm and It is that bad I don't even want to go to bed with him unfortunately. I have to be up everyday at 7 with my son so I've literally got only a few hours sleep today :nope:
> 
> 
> :Hugs: yeah it might be the lack of sleep/stress. You need to find some chill time =) I hope you and your partner can work through this soon. If not maybe boot him off to the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish things were different but I found out a lot of things why him and his ex split up he had a child with her.. but the reason they split has turned out to be the exact reason I'm feeling unhappy .. so he's not going to change :nope: we was fine but it's turned to a point I feel nothing anymore regardless being pregnant it would be the same if I wasn't .. too much is happening I just want to leave but I can't :nope: .. he said he'd sleep down here but it's pointless when I have to get up with my son for school he wouldn't do it.. so better I'm down here even being pregnant :lol:Click to expand...

I'm so sorry to hear you're going through a rough patch, you need to prioritize your health at this point - is it an option for him to stay somewhere else a few days so that you get a bit of space and time to think? you need your sleep and peace, it sounds like the new information has been a bit of a bombshell so you have the right to be alone if you need to be. After a while I would really recommend couple counselling, it makes it much easier when it's someone else objectively helping you work things out. Don't forget to seek our support from family and friends if you want it, there is no reason you need to be alone through the hard times.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So sorry to hear about the stress you're under right now Becy. I hope you can find a way to be happy and get back to feeling well again, whatever that may take. 

As for the spotty skin, totally a factor for me this time. I normally have very clear skin but it has not been clear a day since being pregnant this time. My skin is also very sensitive too, drives me crazy. So many things are almost exactly the same as my first pregnancy but so many are totally new!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry about what you're going through Beccy :hugs: I really hope things take a turn fo r the better, Vanilla has given some really good advice xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> We have had a set boy and girl name since before I fell pregnant. Obviously we had the boy name from last time. Girl name was a little bit of a challenge but I finally landed on one when we were still trying so it's nice not having to worry about choosing!

we are the same! we had the name for dd picked out in june and conceived her in november lol. this time, we took the middle name from the boys name and made it the first, and chose a new middle name, then we had to come up with a girls name, and that was actually really easy. we did that the first week we found out i was pregnant. i had to change the boys first name cause i met too many little boys with the same name that were royal terrors :haha: 






Becyboo__x said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I'm being sick again most mornings .. could it be to do with stress? As I dont feel it's the same as morning sickness I had.. :nope:
> 
> I slept on the sofa last night which ended up an argument with OH .. obviously I had the worst sleep ever but we are going through a rough patch atm and It is that bad I don't even want to go to bed with him unfortunately. I have to be up everyday at 7 with my son so I've literally got only a few hours sleep today :nope:
> 
> 
> :Hugs: yeah it might be the lack of sleep/stress. You need to find some chill time =) I hope you and your partner can work through this soon. If not maybe boot him off to the couch.Click to expand...
> 
> I wish things were different but I found out a lot of things why him and his ex split up he had a child with her.. but the reason they split has turned out to be the exact reason I'm feeling unhappy .. so he's not going to change :nope: we was fine but it's turned to a point I feel nothing anymore regardless being pregnant it would be the same if I wasn't .. too much is happening I just want to leave but I can't :nope: .. he said he'd sleep down here but it's pointless when I have to get up with my son for school he wouldn't do it.. so better I'm down here even being pregnant :lol:Click to expand...

UGH my dh would be like that about the couch as well. he can only sleep in the bed, and he will not be budged. i'm so sorry about things that are going on with your oh hun, do you think it's a real valid reason, and do you think that maybe you wish you could leave due to hormones at all? i'm just asking cause i tend to get irrational over nothing sometimes and it's all hormones. Not saying he isn't giving you issues but i'm just hoping that maybe it's not as bad as it feels. either way, i'm sorry you're going through this and i hope that it works out for you. try to just take it one day at a time and get some rest!



Starlight32 said:


> Becy, I hope things take a turn for the better with you and your partner.
> 
> I felt good bit of movement earlier this week but not as much yesterday. I read inline this is normal early on, but it's making me nuts because I want to feel baby! Anyone else get a bit ansy on a low activity day with baby??

just like i was saying the other day, freaks me out when i can't feel anything! i did get some tapping last night before i slept, and then i don't know if i dreamed it or if i really felt even more movement lol! :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still not having any movement. I have started the mammoth task of tracking down a double buggy. My almost two year old already weighs 30lb and apparently 33lb is the limit within the eu for basically every pram... But u can look at the exact same pram on the American version of the website and it gives you a weight limit of double per seat! So I'm going to have to just a bit of common sense. As it seems all prams sold here are tested to 33lbs(15kg) and as such the sales advisors keep telling me he is too big. As if my two year old is too big to use a buggy. He's a chunk but he's not "fat" I hate using that word when talking about children but yeah he's in like the 95th percentile.


----------



## Dory85

Looks like a girl for us! The sonographer said it was a textbook shot so little doubt really!

I tried to attach photos but they're too big and really don't know a simple way of making them smaller on here.


----------



## SecondNote

Aww, yay for a girl! :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

er stop pinching all the girls you lot ! haha. 

Congrats :) I have ten days to go still.... omg time is moving so slowly haha


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont know vanilla

Everyone is telling me it might be hormones but I did feel that at first but it's led to me not having any feelings towards him he just doesn't understand that 1 day doing things to help isn't going to solve everything :nope: I can't bare to look at him anymore that's all we argued earlier .. I walked in the down pour of rain to the vets carrying the puppy he was still in bed :nope: .. but he was asking why I'm not saying anything and tbh I barely said anything because there's nothing left to say.. and he just ended up walking out front room slamming the door and I don't know if he's gone out or upstairs I just heard slamming of doors and tbh dont fancy checking up there. I messaged him to explaining everything and whenever he comes from where he's gone its likly going to be a horrible conversation I imagine .. :nope:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Omg another girl?! Congrats Dory!! x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congrats on the pink bundle Dory. Xx
Rhi, I still use my baby jogger city select with my 3 1/2 yr old. It can be a double or single. I loved it and still do. It may be worth a look? 

However, it will be going so I can have a brand new buggy! Lol xx


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a girl! Can't believe there are so many pink bumps!


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats on pink again! 

Becy I'm so sorry to hear this, that sounds so stressful and I'm sure it's contributing to feeling sick. 

I really recommend counseling because sometimes you just get stuck in a rut of the same conversation and patterns and having a third party to facilitate just makes ALL the difference. Hugs.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becy we had counselling after Micah was born and it really helped us. 

Is anyone else finding this pregnancy SO SLOW. Everyone keeps sayings it's flying by but I feel like it's never ending and every day seems SO LONG. I want baby to be here already! I want my body back and to meet my baby damnit!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: Dory!

Becy, sorry to hear things are so rough at the moment. As several other ladies have said, I recommend couples counselling - if you're going to be able to work through this, you will need to keep communicating, but that can be hard, especially when you don't feel like talking to your partner. Good luck. Also, if you really must sleep downstairs, try taking the cushions off the couch & sleeping on them on the floor, that might help a little.


----------



## SecondNote

My husband finally started talking names with me last night. He says he is still liking Jude for a boy, like last time. He said he likes Rose for a girl. I actually like that, but my sister has a 4 month old daughter named Daisy. I feel like we would be stepping on her toes if we went with a flower name. He agreed but said he didn't have any other suggestions right now and also didn't give me much of any feedback on my on other names.


----------



## Becyboo__x

We won't be going to counselling it is likly good for some but it's not even at a point of wanting it to work out.. I know things won't change and I don't feel the same about him anymore I couldn't carry on like this and being around him etc :nope: spark has totally gone with us.

I have 2 leather sofas so can't take them apart I can easily sleep in the spare room on double mattress (it's part way being decorated) but that will be another thing to do better then sofa I imagine


----------



## Boo44

My little boy bump is feeling very lonely over here!! :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angel elodie is very pretty and exactly the sort of thing I like, I'll suggest it to dh although he's so fussy. How does everyone else choose a name with their OH.. I know a lot of women who get the final say in a name and just left to it but my DH has to agree to which makes it difficult. 

boo there needs to be more blue bumps definitely! I'm really intrigued as to what the final totals will be once we've all given birth, whether it will even out or not!


----------



## Squig34

I think Rose is lovely SecondNote & while a flower name, yes, it doesn't sound remotely similarly to Daisy, so I don't think you'd be stepping on your sister's toes.

I think Elodie is beautiful too. But I dread to think how people in NI - especially the country, where my family are from - would pronounce it, so it's not on my list. A lot of French names are gorgeous!

Becy, sorry to hear that's where it's at, especially since you're pregnant & needing support. Also, the mattress does sound like a better bet than the sofa!

Interestingly, there were quite a few boys due last June among people I saw around on here (not a representative sample I'm sure!) & I was having a boy too, & now it's mostly girls this year!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats on yet another pink bump! 

Secondnote, that actually happened to us. We had our daughter, who has a flower name and 8 months later my sil had a baby she gave a flower name as well. I will admit I was a little irritated but got over it. It did become more irritating after when I learned she decided to keep naming any future daughters with flower names. Luckily that was never the plan for us but if so it totally would have changed my mind about our future names. She never asked if that was our plan or if we minded, if she had it probably would have not bothered me as much. I would suggest just asking and see what they say. It seems like such a petty thing for me to be irritated about but like I said a little consideration would make a huge difference. Besides at the end of the day I like our name so much better so I feel like that's a definite plus :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Secondnote I love flower names

I have changed names each time I have had a son - but first was going to be Daisy, second would definitely have been Lily, and if this bump had been pink it would have been Ivy! 

I think in no way would you be stepping on any toes using Rose - it's not remotely the same. Nobody has rights to any name never mind any 'type' of name! 

When my first was born we used OH's grandfsther's name. My SIL had used the same name as the middle name for her first son who is a couple of years older. They didn't mind us using it at all. 

I think you should go with the name you love!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How about 'Rosie'? Secondnote. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations on being pink Dory.
Secondnote - the name rose is beautiful, it's on my list but hubby isn't sure.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> Looks like a girl for us! The sonographer said it was a textbook shot so little doubt really!
> 
> I tried to attach photos but they're too big and really don't know a simple way of making them smaller on here.

Congrats on team pink! :flower:



AngelofTroy said:


> Becy we had counselling after Micah was born and it really helped us.
> 
> Is anyone else finding this pregnancy SO SLOW. Everyone keeps sayings it's flying by but I feel like it's never ending and every day seems SO LONG. I want baby to be here already! I want my body back and to meet my baby damnit!

YES! I don't think it could be going any slower, I want to cry when I think that it's a month or so until our next scan and DH says no to a private one. :sleep:



Becyboo__x said:


> We won't be going to counselling it is likly good for some but it's not even at a point of wanting it to work out.. I know things won't change and I don't feel the same about him anymore I couldn't carry on like this and being around him etc :nope: spark has totally gone with us.
> 
> I have 2 leather sofas so can't take them apart I can easily sleep in the spare room on double mattress (it's part way being decorated) but that will be another thing to do better then sofa I imagine

I'm sorry to hear that things have reached this point, I hope you come to a solution you can be happy with, has he considered moving out for a bit to give you space? :hugs:



Teeny Weeny said:


> How about 'Rosie'? Secondnote. Xx

I think Rosie is a lovely name too, it was on our list but DH said no :(


----------



## GeralynB

I feel like it's going both fast and slow lol I can't believe I'm 16 weeks already but also it feels like a long way to go. I'm also nervous about having 2 kids and how I'm going to manage since my son will only be 20 months old when this baby is born


----------



## Tinky_82

I share your worry about having two Geralyn but I know we'll manage just fine. Has anyone bought any books to help explain new baby to your existing child/children? If so what have you bought? And was it useful?


----------



## Boo44

Geralyn you'll be fine! My son was 18 months when his little brother arrived. I think I had it easier than my friends who had their second child when their first was older (they've all had them when second is 3) as my first didn't really notice or mind at all! We never actually told him I was having a baby as he was too young to get it! He was never jealous not one bit. 
Your life will still just revolve around your 20 month old and their routine and your newborn will just fit in around it. I found it way easier than I expected

My oldest is now 3.5 and it's a bit different this time! We told him and he asked 'why do mummies just grow babies and not daddies?' So I said it was because mummies have the house inside their tummies for the baby to live in. And he said 'oh right....and daddies just have houses for food in their tummies?' :haha: how adorable


----------



## GeralynB

I hope so! Everyone is always saying how hard it is to go from 1 to 2 so I just get overwhelmed thinking about it sometimes


----------



## Tinky_82

Aww that's cute Boo


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ok hope I remember all I wanna comment on: 

Dory congrats!!!! And I agree with rhi stop pinching all the girls lol I have such a strong feeling this one is a boy even though I've always longed for anther girl. It will be loved just as much just will be slightly sad my child will never get that sister bond I so wanted as a child! 

Becyboo I'm so sorry you're having so much trouble but you can't live with a guy like that either. You need to be able to talk or you're going to create terrible tension for yourself and that's no good for you and the baby. I agree on the counseling. You should at least try. Is he the father of your other child? If so why would it only be now there are such issues?

As for the length of time the days seem long but at the same time I can't believe it's Thursday, when I swear it was just Monday. So time is speeding forward. I also am trying to stay busy so that's helping at least.


----------



## mommyxofxone

We also didn't do a book but my dd will be almost 5 when baby arrives so we just told her about it and she gets it. Also has tons of cousins that are babies so she's seen them all growing and gets the idea thankfully.


----------



## vaniilla

Some books which are brilliant and we looked at when we thought we'd have a smaller age gap!

There's a house inside my mummy
waiting for baby
The new baby


----------



## Starlight32

Time has gone so slow since getting pregnant. I'm getting impatient because I want it to be June so I can hold my baby! 

Glad I'm not the only one who feels baby on and off, with some active times and other non active times. I love feeling baby move. It's amazing. And 4 days until our scan!!

So excited for the ladies who know girl or boy. I think we do want to find out if baby's position allows. Does them checking for gender take a long time on the ultrasound? I know they will already be looking at all the other anatomy. I don't want to prolong baby's exposure to the ultrasound.


----------



## GeralynB

It depends if baby's legs are in a good position then they can tell pretty quickly what the gender is


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory congrats on team pink!! 

I really think I'm having a boy. Won't find out for another month though :dohh: 

Becy I'm so sorry things have gotten so bad :hugs: since Xander was born I've felt like this with my dh a few times, it changed our relationship so much and I never really noticed how selfish he could be until I was so close to the end of my rope with Xander already. We never had counselling or anything either but things just always seem to settle down after a few weeks and I stop wanting to kill him. I think the stress of a young child must have been the biggest issue for us as I don't think that happened to us once last year. 

Sometimes things can be worked through and sometimes they just can't. I hope you come to a resolution that your happy with in any case :hugs: 

As for names I barely get a look in at all! When we had Xander my dh gave me a list of four names to choose from and said he wouldn't consider anything else (Tobias, Xavier, Joshua and Xander) the only thing I was able to insist on is Xander's birth certificate is Alexander, although that name isn't used at all. 

If we have a boy my dh will have picked the full name again. We haven't settled on a girl name yet so I'm not sure but my dh will definitely be a picky bugger about it :dohh:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I haven't named any of my children, so this time I get full choice! 
I don't really like many names at all for my baby. I love lots of names don't get me wrong, but very few I can imagine having a child of mine called. 
We are going to find out gender so that will narrow down any choices I have to make. I find boys names so very hard. Xx


----------



## Squig34

So cute, Boo!

20 weeks or less today until I meet my baby! Since I'm getting induced early.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm getting a bit nervous about the anatomy scan (although still very excited). What normally happens? How long does it take? Does the tech day much? Also is a full bladder needed (they didn't say anything about it when I scheduled it)?


----------



## Becyboo__x

We had a huge row last night .. I sleept awful I stayed on sofa he offered to but I said no because I have to be up for school so it makes no sense bar the fact I'm pregnant .. he smoked up there he knows not to in the house which I flipped my lid on big time. How can someone be so selfish to do that plus he drank nearly full bottle vodka + some JD .. :nope: I get he was upset/angry etc but why .. 

He went today to his mums for a bit so I have no idea I'm more bothered right now about money and how the he'll I'm going to live but that's my fault.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> I'm getting a bit nervous about the anatomy scan (although still very excited). What normally happens? How long does it take? Does the tech day much? Also is a full bladder needed (they didn't say anything about it when I scheduled it)?

It depends on length time takes to get the checks done if baby cooperates etc think 30 minutes if not less.. if all straight forward.. they check organs/skull measurement/length measurement just everything needed to make sure everything is ok.. then obviously gender if you choose to know. They usually go through everything as they go along telling you what certain part is if it's a good size for gestation. I think 20 week one you don't have to have a full bladder .. I never did with DS and at my gender scan that said to drink fizzy pop before :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

I too would be furious with someone smoking in the house and with him drinking heavily alongside it, it's a huge fire risk too. It really isn't fair on you what you're having to go through :hugs: financially things would eventually work themselves out, there are people out there who can help you should need the support :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

vaniilla said:


> I too would be furious with someone smoking in the house and with him drinking heavily alongside it, it's a huge fire risk too. It really isn't fair on you what you're having to go through :hugs: financially things would eventually work themselves out, there are people out there who can help you should need the support :hugs:

I can't blame anyone else I did this but I was at the end of my tether that's all and I keep saying to him I just don't feel the same so we either stay like this and it get worse for me or I be honest :shrug: I feel bad for it but honesty is better then living a lie right? .. it's just changing a lot stuff over then I should be ok but it's until then I'm worried about general bills and everything which I'll struggle with I'll be ok I think just going to be tough for awhile xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

the scan takes about 20 mins if i remember. Although this does depend on the baby and how helpful they are feeling  

With my last baby they couldn't tell the gender as he had his legs shut, luckily i already knew. They wont spend any time looking for it at all really. Not in my experience at least; they will take a quick peek and if they can immediately see then they will let you know. Otherwise the priority is really getting everything else checked :) I suppose it all depends on the person and on how their day is going haha. My local department is swamped so it always feels rushed; 

At my 12 week scan i had to be sent to fetal health as they had so many people to see they had taken over an extra department to get it all done. Then when i came back down to get my bloods done she informed me that there was no one to do my bloods for the NT test and i would have to go over to the main hospital across the road and wait at the path clinic. Charming. I was thinking bloody hell gimmie the needle and i'll give u some blood now. Path labs in main hospitals= Ughhhhhhhh. You take like a ticket and then sit down, you always get like ticket number 89 and they are calling out number 12 when you arrive. Hahha.


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> I'm getting a bit nervous about the anatomy scan (although still very excited). What normally happens? How long does it take? Does the tech day much? Also is a full bladder needed (they didn't say anything about it when I scheduled it)?

They have to take a lot of measurements and pictures of all the organs and checking that all looks good. It all depends if baby is in the right position. Last time I had to come back a week later because they couldn't get the picture they needed of the heart and kidney. Everything was fine baby just wasn't cooperating. I think the sono was maybe 30-40 minutes


----------



## vaniilla

He's an adult, only he is responsible for his actions. Honesty is definitely the right thing to do, it's no easier for you than it is for him. I guess the main point is that if you can't see things improving now or in the long run then something's got to give, you can't live under that much stress, it's not good for you or baby.



Rhi1 - I have to have all my bloods done at the path clinic so I know what you mean about the waiting around.


----------



## Becyboo__x

vaniilla said:


> He's an adult, only he is responsible for his actions. Honesty is definitely the right thing to do, it's no easier for you than it is for him. I guess the main point is that if you can't see things improving now or in the long run then something's got to give, you can't live under that much stress, it's not good for you or the baby.


Thank you it means a lot someone else understands, right now only my mum does who I have nearby :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny Weeny said:


> I haven't named any of my children, so this time I get full choice!
> I don't really like many names at all for my baby. I love lots of names don't get me wrong, but very few I can imagine having a child of mine called.
> We are going to find out gender so that will narrow down any choices I have to make. I find boys names so very hard. Xx

i get so confused when i hear things like this. how come you haven't named your children? we're not in the stone age where the men get to do everything- and WE are the ones that carry the children the length of time, men are really only the sperm donors, how the hell do they get to name the kids totally? it really just doesn't make any sense to me. My sil is having her third, and the way they work it is she names the girls and he names the boys. boy is due next month and he won't make up his mind. baby's name has changed like 50 times. AND he has the worst taste in names. but my sil DOES believe in the men are the head of the household and we women submit to the husbands (even though he's a REALLY REALLY bad guy) but it just floors me when people say they don't get to name their kids! whaaaaat??? sorry lol i just honestly do not understand! 




Starlight32 said:


> I'm getting a bit nervous about the anatomy scan (although still very excited). What normally happens? How long does it take? Does the tech day much? Also is a full bladder needed (they didn't say anything about it when I scheduled it)?

My ob says allow an hour for the anatomy scan. I know with dd it didn't take very long at all. she did dance all over the screen so they had to get a good shot but once they did no problem! they also tell us to drink a little soda or orange juice (i opted for the orange juice) to get baby to move a bit so we had a better chance in seeing the parts. I think the ultrasound causing trouble is when you get them constantly. and the technology behind them now is much less harmful than they used to be. So one ultrasound definitely won't hurt baby. They look at all the parts an measure and make sure everything looks good. Depends on your tech on whether they say much. my last said nothing except it's a girl. She called in a dr just to make sure, and she said yup, definitely a girl. and call the place and ask about the bladder, for mine i will not need a full bladder, i asked a few times to make sure lol.


regular ob appt for me today! leaving here in like an hour to go to that.


----------



## GeralynB

Oh yeah forgot to add you don't need a full bladder and depends on the tech if they say anything. Most of the time mine tells me everything they are looking at and that everything looks good


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mommy, it really wasn't a big deal. I couldn't choose a boys name so quite simply my DH did and with our daughter he had always wanted to use his grandma's name which I loved also so that was okay too. 
Nothing more than simply I am indecisive and loved the idea of a family name. Xx


----------



## boosted88253

Boo44 said:


> My little boy bump is feeling very lonely over here!! :haha:

I hope to join you on the boy bump side! Anatomy scan on the 19th but will keep envelope sealed till the following weekend for gender reveal party! The wait is killing me!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

You know when you like a name but it's like EVERYONE is using it. 
I'm not too bothered about name trends but it's still annoying. Or when a name is made "chavvy" Can't think of a better way to explain it hahah. My younger sister is called Layla (she is 19 though) she hates her name and she says it's because it used to be unique but now it's "chavvy" haha. I think what she means is it became popular haha. She has a way with words. 

I used to really like Freya (freyja) Seems everyone has gone and used it though recently. Shouldn't really worry about it for the time being as i'm probably having a boy hah.


----------



## vaniilla

That's the problem I have with the girl name we've chosen (Isabella) is quite common and someone I know and don't really like has named their baby this :dohh: DS' name doesn't even feature in the top 100 so it makes me feel guilty too - it almost seems like we're putting less effort into the name! DH is the problem, he doesn't like anything I suggest.


----------



## Starlight32

I like Freya be haven't known anyone with that name. I don't personally know an Isabella either but I hear it's popular now. 

Thanks on the anatomy scan info! 3 days!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't know anyone named Freya or Isabella! Lovely names :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Has anyone had a feel for their uterus yet? I've noticed over the last few days my stomach is tender when I'm bending down or when Xander pokes or rests his head on my lower tummy. 

I thought my uterus was supposed to still be really low but when I lie down I can feel it just under my belly button. 

I felt like I'd felt a few nudges yesterday but they were in my mid tummy so I dismissed it. My first movements with Xander were very low down, but now I'm not so sure :shrug: 

We went to my sisters last night, she's got a 6 month old son (he was due 8 weeks before my last lo which ended in mmc) and she's giving us practically everything! Crib, moses basket, chair, car seat, towels, crib sheets, blankets, sleeping bags, go egg, play mat and activity bar thingie, clothes, a full set of unused bottles, a steriliser and SO many clothes! The only thing she wants money for is the perfect prep machine if we want it but I'm not sure that we do. I'll hopefully be breastfeeding and while dh will be giving some formula feeds this time since it'll just be individual feeds here and there we'll probably just use cartons. 

My sister works at the same place as me but she's a big cheese and I'm a worker bee so she's has much more money - Xander is always dressed nicely but her kids are dressed in clothes we can't really afford. Is it wrong to hope I have a boy just so we can have Leo's clothes? :rofl: he has a full bag of shoes. Xander never has more than two pairs per size. 

Also if we have a girl it'll be baby no name. There are no girls name I like!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Pixie my uterus was already right under my belly button at like 11 weeks, but I always have a big uterus for some reason. I also have had some pretty strong movement up high, most the time though I still feel it low so I think wherever your uterus is you can definitely be feeling baby move! 

All of our name choices, DDs name and our two picks this time, I have never met anyone with the name. I love giving my kids totally unique names. Just hope one day they don't hate me for it or that their names don't randomly skyrocket in popularity and become super common or anything.


----------



## mommyxofxone

uterus gets faster with the second i know baby is right by my belly button they confirmed it with doppler. i also can feel it rolling across my body ughhhh


----------



## mommyxofxone

also think i'm gettng a cold :( feeling a bit run down today. :(


----------



## Squig34

I've been able to feel my uterus for a couple of weeks!

Good luck Becy. Sounds like you'll be much happier in the long run even though things will be initially tough.

I know a Freya & several Isabellas. They are pretty names which I guess is why they've become popular.

My nausea is well gone now; not completely but enough that I can manage to do useful things some evenings. However, my appetite has awakened! & I just can't get enough of chewy sweets like Haribo & Moam. I'm not craving them, but once I start eating them, it's so hard to stop... I still can't stand even the thought of chips though, never mind actually eating one. Weird eh?


----------



## vaniilla

pixe - that's amazing! I wish I had any close relatives with babies, DS is the only grandchild on both sides, none of DH's cousins have any kids either and all of mine are abroad.

mommyxofxone - I hope it's a one off and doesn't develop into a cold for you.


I'm not sure where my uterus is, it feels too uncomfortable when I try to push down and see where it is but I'm getting small movements quite high so it must be somewhere near my belly button. 

How am I still only 15 weeks? why is it going so slooooooooooooooooowlyyyyyyyyyy???


----------



## gaiagirl

My uterus is a few fingers under my belly button which MW said is right on par with 16 weeks.

I haven't felt definite movement yet...was kinda expecting to by now so hopefully soon.

I think I'm going to try a day totally nausea med free today. I cut down to 2 a day from 4 awhile ago but have been to nervous to try! I think I might be ok today...fingers crossed!!!!


----------



## karlilay

Hey everyone. Got my 20 week scan next week, seems to be flying around. Got a definite bump now too, and feeling baby all the time! 

I have been able to feel my uterus for a few weeks now, when I'm laying in bed at night I just have a hard little lump :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is anyone else thinking about home birth? I'm seriously considering it ATM. Have midwife on Monday so will mention it then. I'm not hopeful as I always go overdue(14 and 15 days ) and therefor not confident I won't be induced like last time. Hospitals are fully naff though and I would much prefer to just stay at home. Besides going over I always have fast delivery with no pain relief. I looked at pool hire and that seems reasonable too.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, I had one last time and I will have one this time. It was amazing, totally pain relief free. Quick and just lovely! 
I didn't have bad hospital experiences at all and have only ever laboured with gas and air, but the experience at home was truly wonderful. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No home birth for me. Xander was an emcs and while I did say I want a natural birth this time I'm seriously considering an elective section. I just can't imagine I could have a 10lber the first time that I couldn't give birth to and then the second time have a smaller child I could give birth to. 

I'm wondering if I'd be able to have a growth scan this time? I don't want to try again if this baby is as big as Xander. I feel like I'm making a desicion without all of the information.


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, I'm still a bit unsure about lighter movements... only the stronger ones definitely feel like baby. Mine are usually low, like a bit above my underwear line.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyones second baby about the same weight or smaller than their first? First was 8 lbs and I'm slightly terrified of a bigger one


----------



## Teeny Weeny

First was my biggest at 8lb 14oz, then smaller at 8lb 5oz and then 8lb 7oz respectively. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Part of me loves the idea of a home birth as that was the most relaxed part of my labour last time but as I needed assistance last time with bubs in distress I think it's best if I go to hospital. I would love a water birth though so am going to look into it but there's only one pool at our local hospital.


----------



## Dory85

My first was 8lb 11oz and my second was only 7lb and in tiny baby clothes!


----------



## karlilay

Mine we 8.5 and 9.5. I am dreading this one!

My midwife keeps pestering me to have a home birth. I want a epidural so there is no chance.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Whew that makes me feel better there is a chance! 

I had hosp birth last time no pain meds and doing the same (hopefully) this time as well


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm hoping to have a home birth :)


----------



## joo

I love the idea of a home birth. My last labour was fast and drug free but ended in emergency forceps and episiotomy then had to go straight to theatre for a 3b tear and blood loss. She was 8lb 4oz but looked bigger, the midwife and doc said I wouldn't have been able to do it on my own. So this scares me about staying at home. Plus I'm not sure I'd be able to if I am still carrying Group B Strep, doubt they'll even let me in the pool.

Our boys name is Jude but we also considered Robin and Rupert. I have quite a few girls names, Judith, Robyn and Nina are the front runners so far. I love Ivy but I haven't suggested it to OH because our surname begins with Wall, so it sounds a bit naff, could imagine the comments we would get. My daughter is called Harriet (sometimes Hattie) so it has to go with that. Having to choose a name when you already have children can make it harder because it has to "match" but also easier as well because it instantly rules a load of names out. 

Congrats on Pink bump dory. I'm so jealous of all the pink so far!! Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can feel a hard lump under my tummy, I'm guessing it must be my uterus but it's always completely on one side? 

I love the idea of a home birth, if I'd have had a straight-forward birth last time and didn't want to have pain relief this time then there's no way I'd go to hospital. I really hope to at least be in and out of hospital on the same day this time. 

I think the best way to tell if a name is popular is to google the top 100 names for your country and see where it falls. My son's name was number 1 the year he was born! And you definitely notice a lot of them around. All my favourite names fall in the top 20 though. 

My 'bump' is still teeny tiny, I really think I'm going to be the same as last time and not look pregnant until 6 months+. I have my '16 week' appointment next week at 18 weeks due to having a stomach bug and cancelling. I really hope there will still be time to change my 20-week scan date and location!!


----------



## joo

Does anyone else completely balloon at tea time or in the evening?? When I wake up I have a tiny bump just a squishy fat tummy, with the right clothes I might even not look pregnant, but come evening i look about 7 months with a big hard bump!


----------



## Boo44

Joo - I love the name Ivy! This baby was definitely going to be an Ivy... Also I really like Jude and think it goes nicely with Harriet. 

I just have no idea what this baby will be called, there aren't enough names in the world!!

Squig - I went through a major fruity chewy sweet craving phase too :D

Just realised I forgot to make my 16 week midwife appt- I should really do that this week as I'm 17 weeks now. With all the fluster around the scan and the kidney thing last week I completely forgot :|


----------



## Boo44

I'm still doing it over here for the poor little boy bumps that nobody in this gang seems to want! :haha:


----------



## joo

Boo44 said:


> I'm still doing it over here for the poor little boy bumps that nobody in this gang seems to want! :haha:

Aw I am not feeling so bad because we have settled on our name so I have started the attachment and bonding process I guess, I don't think of a boy now I think of a Jude! I also wanted Philip or Phillipa for a girl so I could have a "Pip" but OH was not having it.

Boo will you get any more scans or checkups now they have confirmed the kidney complication? Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Joo I'm the same, by lunchtime I have a proper bump that lasts all day and do look pregnant. But in the mornings I look no different to pre pregnancy so I know it's not a genuine baby bump! 

Lol boo hopefully there will be some more blue bumps soon, although if I'm joining you in the blue corner then we won't know until June! 

I've not had many comments re gender which is nice but people seem pretty disinterested in the pregnancy in general, I think it must be a 2nd baby thing as it used to be the first topic of conversation when meeting up with people last time but now it's barely mentioned.


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I can feel a hard lump under my tummy, I'm guessing it must be my uterus but it's always completely on one side?
> 
> I love the idea of a home birth, if I'd have had a straight-forward birth last time and didn't want to have pain relief this time then there's no way I'd go to hospital. I really hope to at least be in and out of hospital on the same day this time.

I started feeling that hard lump no idea what it was though! I can't remember some things with DS :lol: I haven't been feeling much again though been night/early hours I feelt movement then nothing then comes back another day

I don't know if my labour was ok first time I got to 8cm at home because they had no room at hospital and I had to wait for a free delivery suite etc but I didn't have him for 5 more hours only had gas and air .. I had to have stitches though from tearing not sure if any of that means I can't have gone birth with stitches etc I had to stay in as well overnight because he either wee'd or pooed while coming out so was in case of infection etc .. spose I'll bring it up at my next appointment in March![/QUOTE]


----------



## Starlight32

I might be a part of the blue bump club in two days :) I think we will find out sex as long as baby is in a good position and it doesn't prolong the ultrasound.


----------



## GeralynB

We still don't have a name. I don't feel the need for it to match my son's name. The only thing I do want is two middle names since my son has two middle names. The only thing we know for sure is that one of the middle names will be Anne after my mom. My son's name is Collin David Philip. His two middle names are after my and DH's fathers


----------



## Boo44

joo said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still doing it over here for the poor little boy bumps that nobody in this gang seems to want! :haha:
> 
> Aw I am not feeling so bad because we have settled on our name so I have started the attachment and bonding process I guess, I don't think of a boy now I think of a Jude! I also wanted Philip or Phillipa for a girl so I could have a "Pip" but OH was not having it.
> 
> Boo will you get any more scans or checkups now they have confirmed the kidney complication? XxClick to expand...

Yes I'll have specialist fetal medicine scans throughout the pregnancy now x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Our names are Emma for a girl and James for a boy. :) 

A little over a week til we know. Although I'm quite sure its a boy.


----------



## joo

Yea tinker belle mine comes out after lunch too. 

I have started wearing maternity jeans, bought myself some new from next and oh my word have not taken them off all week, comfiest pants I have ever owned!! Also bought a pair of jeans and shirt from maternity in new look sale last weekend for grand total of £17!! Got my maternity wardrobe for £80!!! I have a couple of tops left from last time and still need to find a decent pair of leggings that don't go baggy at the knees (any recommendations ladies??) and probably a couple of bras but I'm well impressed so far.

My little girl stopped nursing this month. It's been over a week now :'( I have struggled coming to terms, keep getting a bit ready when I dwell on it even though I was more than ready to stop! But we made it to 34 months and would do it all again in a heartbeat. X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well my youngest was 9lb but was very easy etc no stitches or anything like I said. so I think big babies must just be a non issue for some women. Even though I'm tiny myself. I just always feel slightly neglected in the hospital. I overheard two midwife's arguing in the corridor about who "had to take me down to delivery" it was charming. After they had told me over and over again to back to bed even though I was in agony. Turns out I was 8cm dilated and they just weren't interested. They had this opinion that I didn't know my arse from my elbow as it "was my first baby" regardless of the fact that it was my second and I had in fact told them this multiple times. They treated me like a child. I'm cursed with youthful looks haha.


----------



## joo

Boo44 said:


> joo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I'm still doing it over here for the poor little boy bumps that nobody in this gang seems to want! :haha:
> 
> Aw I am not feeling so bad because we have settled on our name so I have started the attachment and bonding process I guess, I don't think of a boy now I think of a Jude! I also wanted Philip or Phillipa for a girl so I could have a "Pip" but OH was not having it.
> 
> Boo will you get any more scans or checkups now they have confirmed the kidney complication? XxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes I'll have specialist fetal medicine scans throughout the pregnancy now xClick to expand...

Great that they will be looking after you both xx


----------



## joo

Mommy lovely names, they are timeless and will never go out of fashion xx

Rhi oh my word that's awful. That's what scares me about hospital, they completely took all of my control and they are so dismissive. Most of the midwives I see amtenatally are dismissive too :(


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, I like the name Emma! My husband vetoed it though. 

I'm getting overwhelmed looking at all the stuff we have to get... crib, car seat, stroller, etc.... so many options for each too. How to choose??


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think because so.much of the time birth isn't really medical mums are easily dismissed as mistakes won't be flagged up anyway. 

The biggest issue I have at the minute is I developed antibodies in my blood from the transfusions I had after Xander was born. I have a letter off one consultant saying I will require "blood cropping" in this pregnancy but no one seems to know what that means. Everyone I've seen so far just says they've never heard of it but they're sure it'll be fine. The last one I saw said the computer says emergency blood won't be compatible but thr paper she printed off doesn't say that so she won't look in to it. My blood group is AB so not the easiest to match anyway if I can't have O+ blood, and when you factor in the antibodies too I'm not sure it'd be possible to find. I had to have two transfusions after Xander son don't want to leave it until I need the blood and can't have it. I'm seeing a consultant next month and he better start looking into this for me. It's not something a midwife is expected to know but someone better figure it out! 

I feel bad for sating this because a few weeks ago I didn't care what I was having at all. I still mostly don't mind, but I a little bit hope it's a boy. . .


----------



## vaniilla

Weight isn't always an indicator of how things go at birth - lo was 6lb 6oz and I had to have an episiotomy with forceps.


Starlight - two days till you find out the gender! :D

Pixie - Are you rhesus negative? I'm AB+ and can have blood from all the blood groups as a result. 

Rhi - that's terrible, I hope the midwives you deal with this time are better, we too were dismissed like children! - I was told to calm down because I was being hysterical over nothing :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

Joo congrats on 34 months that's
amazing. I understand how you feel, it's been 3 weeks now for us and it's very bittersweet. &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

I had a home birth with DS and am hoping to again, I am a bit more nervous this time...just for the logistics of where DS will be and how he will feel etc etc.

I think I've felt baby a couple times today :)


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Our names are Emma for a girl and James for a boy. :)
> 
> A little over a week til we know. Although I'm quite sure its a boy.

I love James. We considered it last time


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla - I'm AB+, but I got anti FYA antibodies from the transfusions I had when Xander was born. No one is sure now whether I can have emergency blood or whether any blood I have also needs to have the Anti FYA antibodies to be compatible. 

Apparently there's a very small chance there could be a similar reaction as the rhesus negative one.

I know the babies cord blood will be tested but I'm not sure what for.


----------



## Squig34

Home birth isn't an option for me but it was never on my radar anyway. I did want to go to a midwife led unit which has lots of birthing pools, but that's not an option now either. I can imagine that being in your own surroundings would help you feel more relaxed, but I always wanted to be at a hospital in some capacity! I hope it's possible for those of you who want a home birth to have one though :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> I might be a part of the blue bump club in two days :) I think we will find out sex as long as baby is in a good position and it doesn't prolong the ultrasound.

Do we only have one blue bump still!? 

Good luck with the scan =) hope baby cooperates


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Everyone is convinced I'm on team blue again here. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

pixie - they should definitely put that on your notes and have some blood set aside for you at the hospital, AB+ is the second rarest blood group and won't be easy to source in an emergency - they need to take precautions. 

I'm not for a home birth - I don't want to associate my home with labour and I want pain relief this time! I'm hoping they'll be able to give me a mobile epidural. I wish I could use gas and air but it made me want to vomit :sick:


----------



## Boo44

Teeny Weeny said:


> Everyone is convinced I'm on team blue again here. Xx

I'm no expert teeny but the nub on your scan pic looks more girly to me x


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies..
Thought i might see if i can join this group too as my due date is july 1 so it could go either way :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Boo44 said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is convinced I'm on team blue again here. Xx
> 
> I'm no expert teeny but the nub on your scan pic looks more girly to me xClick to expand...

All family think blue. Funnily enough when I posted my scan in the gender prediction forum everyone said girl and there were no boy guesses at all! 
Either the nub theory works or family intuition does! 
It will be interesting to see. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to the group ehjmorris :D


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you :) i cant wait to find out what sex! As for names we are using oliver henry james for a boy (middle names are in respect of my first who is an angel) and ava may rose for a girl.


----------



## GeralynB

Welcome! I added you to the front page


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

8 days til my 20 week scan!

Even though I know gender be nice for it to be confirmed again just in case :lol: but I can't wait to see her again and that she's okay! Been 3 weeks since I went for private scan gone so fast!


----------



## GeralynB

My anatomy scan is on the 22nd and it'll be nice for gender confirmation since I was only 14 weeks when I found out. My sister said she was 98% sure if was a girl when she did the scan


----------



## Tinky_82

Welcome ehjmorris.

Ladies who are feeling movement - how far to the side do you feel it? I felt some taps way over in my right hand side this morning but it seemed too far over - what do you think?


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies..
> Thought i might see if i can join this group too as my due date is july 1 so it could go either way :)

HI ehj!!! nice to have you here! Love the names :)

i think i'd be too anxious (i'm super anxious) to have a home birth, i would make something go wrong i bet that normally wouldn't.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hi ehj :wave: 

I am hoping for a midwife led birthing unit within the hospital so I'm nearby if anything were to go wrong. The ve had three close friends need emergency intervention so although my previous birth was relatively simple I don't think I'd feel relaxed at home. 

Movements are still so sporadic here, I got loads the other day and then none for two days, slight tapping today. Nothing to write home about. I wonder if I have anterior placenta this time?


----------



## GeralynB

I definitely felt more movement early on with my son but that was a posterior placenta. This time I've felt a few movements but not too much. I have an anterior fundal placenta this time


----------



## Boo44

Teeny Weeny said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Everyone is convinced I'm on team blue again here. Xx
> 
> I'm no expert teeny but the nub on your scan pic looks more girly to me xClick to expand...
> 
> All family think blue. Funnily enough when I posted my scan in the gender prediction forum everyone said girl and there were no boy guesses at all!
> Either the nub theory works or family intuition does!
> It will be interesting to see. XxClick to expand...


It's definitely one of the clearer ones to me! How old are your daughters and your son? Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome ehjmorris! I love your name choices although I'm biased as my son is Oliver :) sorry to hear of your loss :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Boo, eldest son is 13, my DS2 is 5 1/2 yrs and my DD is 3 1/2 yrs. 
whatever the gender my daughter says it must be called catcat! Lol xx


----------



## Starlight32

Baby had an active night and active day <3. I love feeling baby move! Baby was quiet for a few days last week so this is a nice change.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so impatient to feel regular movement. I get so excited when baby moves and then I feel nothing for days sometimes. :(


----------



## Starlight32

I'm the same way Angel! I get so excited just to feel baby move several times in one hour. I haven't felt baby in the past 30 mins or so, I guess baby changed positions or is sleeping. Who knows when I'll feel a good bit of movement again! Hopefully soon though lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

16 week midwife appointment tomorrow. I hope she is positive about my home birth suggestion haha. If not I suppose I'll Just tell her to get stuffed and change midwife haha. =) I read they don't do the heart beat at this appointment anymore so that's a bit rubbish. I haven't heard the heartbeat yet. I wonder when I will ?!


----------



## SecondNote

Sigh. This is a little long. Just looking to vent.

Well I got really upset with my husband yesterday and it made me cry. It's the same argument we had last time, when I was pregnant with DS. My husband thinks middle names are pointless. To me, they mean a lot and I think it's a good way to honor people. I always have loved my middle name and honestly I think I would have felt left out if I didn't have one. So anyway, last time after some arguments (and me crying) hubby agreed to using my late grandpa's name as my son's middle name. He is Eli Thomas. I thought after last time he would be more willing to discuss middle names, since they are so important to me. I brought it up again yesterday and he rolled his eyes at me and said something like 'middle names are pointless, they don't mean anything! I don't know why you are making a big deal about names. I don't think we should use a middle name.' Of course I started crying. I couldn't believe he was starting this again. I thought he would just agree to letting me pick a middle name again. Ugh. Anyway, he really is a great dad to our son and he is very agreeable with most stuff regarding baby, but I don't know why he is so against middle names. It's so frustrating to me. :(


----------



## Squig34

Welcome ehj :) lovely names & sorry to hear of the loss of your son. When was that?

SecondNote, sorry your husband is being frustrating over this. If it doesn't really matter to him but it does matter to you, then it seems like the obvious solution to use middle names! Especially since your first son has one.

Still no movement here. I hope it's soon.

Teeny - catcat :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Me too about the movement. I feel rolling once a day but that's it. 

Rhi can you ask to hear the hb? That sounds ridiculous honestly! What do they do then? 

Secondnote I'm so sorry about your husband being a pain about the middle names. I so hope he comes around. If it means that much to you he should listen. It's not fair to tell you something important to you is pointless. He's lucky its not me. I'd find soemthing important to him and do the same thing. Sometimes that's all that gets through to my husband. It's like but why is it ok if its important to you?

Don't know of I mentioned at my appt they said my bp was on the low side. Anyone have experience with that?


----------



## GeralynB

I just felt baby moving a bunch while I was in the bathtub


----------



## gaiagirl

I still have only felt movement a few times and reallllllly faintly. Hoping for more soon.

I think we have decided to find out the sex after all...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, the MW listened to the baby at my appointment last week. I didn't ask, but she did mention that it can take a while to find. Xx

Mommy, I have really low blood pressure too. I was advised to drink more. Mine is always low, even at 40+ weeks. 

Still not felt baby move here. :-( xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Secondnote, surely if DS has one all the more reason for new bubba to have one? Xx


----------



## Boo44

Ugh my ms is really kicking my butt again the last few days, I've felt like I did at 8 weeks! Really nauseated and completely exhausted again :( It has now lasted soooo much longer than it did with my other two pregnancies, not sure why that is!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry your sickness is worse again Boo :( I've worked overnight and the family cooked roast garlic and steaks last night :sick: my major aversions are garlic and red meat... they haven't washed up and the scraps are all piled up in the kitchen where I have to prepare food and meds... The whole house stinks and I've thrown up trying to work in the kitchen. This is hell!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have more regular movement now seems to be forming a pattern :) 

So tired again recently :nope: I need to start sleeping earlier at night I think :nope: I just can't hack it and my son started not going to sleep he goes for 7-7.30 but stays up for a bit well is in bed reading books etc which we've always done but he's been full of life staying up later then me obviously means he dont want to get up in a morning for school :dohh: he fell asleep earlier last night but was still like a zombie this morning :lol:


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, what was your bp?

I felt definite movement in the bed before getting up today. I think that was the first definite movement I felt in the morning!


----------



## vaniilla

Secondnote - I agree that if your other lo has one then it wouldn't be fair on baby not to have one, my parents never did middle names with us (mainly because my dad is against them :dohh:) and I've always hated being the odd one out, had my older sister been given one I would be very upset.

boo - I'm sorry you're having problems with sickness again, I hope it goes away soon.

Angel - oh no, remind your oh next time to clear it all away - I wouldn't go in the kitchen at all if it really smelled of meat/chicken, just the thought of it makes me feel ill. 

My maternity budget has now been spent £150 on maternity clothes with 90% of it being Next sale items :haha: 

I only feel movements very sporadically every couple of days or so, I can't wait until it becomes more regular. 

I keep waiting for the post every day hoping my anatomy scan comes through, I want a date to look forward to! 


Weird dreams anyone? I had a dream I was drunk and had 2 husbands last night. :wacko:


----------



## Dory85

I am feeling regular daily movement now, down close to my knicker line. It's easy to miss if I'm busy though. I notice it most when I'm sitting down or lying in bed.
I love it most when I'm having an awful time at work where a patient's relative is going on about something trivial. It's like my little secret distraction.


----------



## Boo44

I'm feeling regular movement now too. So much so that yesterday when i didn't feel anything by midday I was a bit worried. Baby tends to shuffle whenever I eat :haha: They are more shuffles and light movements though, and quite low down too, not the big movements of later in pregnancy. But I do have an anterior placenta so that might be why x


----------



## ehjmorris

A couple more weeks and ill be able to feel more besides just flutters :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

While laying in bed last night I got to feel some consistent and stronger movement that I finally could feel from the outside as well. Dh was also able to feel it :) now I'm just so anxious for it to be obvious enough movement that DD can feel it too. The movement is my favorite part of pregnancy for sure! Even with small little kicks to my bladder last night as well :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny Weeny said:


> Rhi, the MW listened to the baby at my appointment last week. I didn't ask, but she did mention that it can take a while to find. Xx
> 
> Mommy, I have really low blood pressure too. I was advised to drink more. Mine is always low, even at 40+ weeks.
> 
> Still not felt baby move here. :-( xx

thanks hun- that's what i was told, just drink more. but omg, i was having enough trouble getting my 6 glasses down, she increased to 8. My mom says she had low bp with me the whole time, just kept going down. but they said as long as i'm feeling ok it's fine. still weird. never had that before! 




Boo44 said:


> Ugh my ms is really kicking my butt again the last few days, I've felt like I did at 8 weeks! Really nauseated and completely exhausted again :( It has now lasted soooo much longer than it did with my other two pregnancies, not sure why that is!

oh i'm so sorry hun :( this may sound really stupid, but are you constipated at all? i get nausea when i'm constipated- if it's really bad. I try to make sure i don't get to that point.



Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, what was your bp?
> 
> I felt definite movement in the bed before getting up today. I think that was the first definite movement I felt in the morning!

90 over something. lol. i know that helps right? i have no idea, she mentioned it but really fast, so i ahve no clue. 




vaniilla said:


> Secondnote - I agree that if your other lo has one then it wouldn't be fair on baby not to have one, my parents never did middle names with us (mainly because my dad is against them :dohh:) and I've always hated being the odd one out, had my older sister been given one I would be very upset.
> 
> boo - I'm sorry you're having problems with sickness again, I hope it goes away soon.
> 
> Angel - oh no, remind your oh next time to clear it all away - I wouldn't go in the kitchen at all if it really smelled of meat/chicken, just the thought of it makes me feel ill.
> 
> My maternity budget has now been spent £150 on maternity clothes with 90% of it being Next sale items :haha:
> 
> I only feel movements very sporadically every couple of days or so, I can't wait until it becomes more regular.
> 
> I keep waiting for the post every day hoping my anatomy scan comes through, I want a date to look forward to!
> 
> 
> Weird dreams anyone? I had a dream I was drunk and had 2 husbands last night. :wacko:

My baby is the same. not much tapping, here and there, but that rolling pressure sensation is almost daily. it's very uncomfy but i'll take it. I always have very vivid dreams, but not this frequently. i've had them daily this week and they're REALLY weird 




ehjmorris said:


> A couple more weeks and ill be able to feel more besides just flutters :)

at 15+2 i felt my first kick hun, could be any day now!



MiraclesHappn said:


> While laying in bed last night I got to feel some consistent and stronger movement that I finally could feel from the outside as well. Dh was also able to feel it :) now I'm just so anxious for it to be obvious enough movement that DD can feel it too. The movement is my favorite part of pregnancy for sure! Even with small little kicks to my bladder last night as well :haha:

I can't feel any from the outside yet. I've seen my belly move from the kicks, but you can't feel it outside. dh even saw it but said he can't feel it. can't wait til dd can feel it either. that'll be pretty great.



afm, i still have some sort of virus. although most of me feels perfectly fine my tonsils are swollen and hurt a tad throughout the day. feels sore. at least that's really my only symptom now.


----------



## SecondNote

Thanks ladies. I agree, since DS has a middle name, our June baby definitely needs one too. I just don't know why my husband gets so agitated when I bring it up. Sigh. I guess once we agree on a first name I will pick a middle name myself and that will be that.


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> Secondnote - I agree that if your other lo has one then it wouldn't be fair on baby not to have one, my parents never did middle names with us (mainly because my dad is against them :dohh:) and I've always hated being the odd one out, had my older sister been given one I would be very upset.
> 
> boo - I'm sorry you're having problems with sickness again, I hope it goes away soon.
> 
> Angel - oh no, remind your oh next time to clear it all away - I wouldn't go in the kitchen at all if it really smelled of meat/chicken, just the thought of it makes me feel ill.
> 
> My maternity budget has now been spent £150 on maternity clothes with 90% of it being Next sale items :haha:
> 
> I only feel movements very sporadically every couple of days or so, I can't wait until it becomes more regular.
> 
> I keep waiting for the post every day hoping my anatomy scan comes through, I want a date to look forward to!
> 
> 
> Weird dreams anyone? I had a dream I was drunk and had 2 husbands last night. :wacko:

It's not OH cooking it was at work, I work within a family giving respite support to their son. OH knows better!:haha:


----------



## Boo44

Angel that sounds awful! Some smells are awful for me, mainly aftershave and cleaning products :| 

No I'm not constipated at the moment, I have been but not right now! So just ms deciding to torture me a bit longer!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had my midwife app. Went well. Heard the heartbeat :) was lovely! Husband is jealous haha. Find out the gender is 6 days now!!! 

So if anyone wants a last minute guess....
 



Attached Files:







2015-12-21 15.48.30-1.jpg
File size: 17.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My eldest sister has a middle name but me and our middle sister don't have one. We sometimes joke that my mum couldn't be bothered putting the effort in after the first one but honestly it never really bothered us much. 

I think I might have felt some movement yesterday but I'm just not sure at all :shrug:


----------



## karlilay

Rhi i think boy :)

Talking of bad smells, today i fried a rotten egg for about 5 seconds before realizing. i Threw up in my kitchen and then in my garden when i ran outside with the frying pan. I am absolutely traumatized by the whole situation, and im not even joking :rofl:


----------



## karlilay

Middle names, my kids both have one each. But this one i would love Poppy Olivia Florence.... Jonny thinks its too much :(


----------



## gaiagirl

karlilay said:


> Rhi i think boy :)
> 
> Talking of bad smells, today i fried a rotten egg for about 5 seconds before realizing. i Threw up in my kitchen and then in my garden when i ran outside with the frying pan. I am absolutely traumatized by the whole situation, and im not even joking :rofl:

Omg that sounds horrific!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ewwww. I don't like egg normally. I would have deffo barfed haaha


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh, yuck, smells get to me sooooooo much! 

My son has two middle names! Micah Charlie Joseph, they are both family names.


----------



## Starlight32

We are having a girl <3 !!!

Mommyx, I think my bp is on the lower side usually but the doctors never say anything about it. Pre pregnancy, a doctor said it was low because I was so thin. I drink a ton of water!


----------



## SecondNote

Aww! Another team pink. Congrats! That's so exciting. :)


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks secondnote :)

Everything they saw looked good but she wouldn't turn so they weren't able to get all the heart pictures. We are going back in two weeks. I pray her heart is all good!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations Starlight! I cannot believe that's another team pink! Hope the next scan goes well and they're able to look at everything they want. 

Rhi no idea re gender guesses, I don't think there's even a nub visible? I'm going to just say boy for the sake of it as we need more blue bumps here. 

I'm yet to feel any movement, not even little flutters or anything :( I have my '16-week' midwife appointment on Wednesday at 18 weeks. 

I'm a little nervous as I'm having my care transferred over to a different hospital, due to having a traumatic birth with my son at my nearest one. My 20-week scan was already booked for my nearest hospital though and I rang the midwife shortly after asking if I could have the scan changed to the different hospital once we'd transferred over my care. She was confident that if we transferred my care at the 16-week appointment, 4 weeks would be plenty of time for me to be able to get a scan at the new hospital. However, I had a tummy bug and couldn't make the 16-week appt and had to reschedule for my appointment in 2 days. I'll be just over 18 weeks and I'm terrified it'll be too late to change the scan over. I know you can have it up to 21 weeks? So hopefully there will be time? 

I feel a nervous wreck at the thought of going back to that hospital and the scanning rooms are in the same building as labour and delivery, and I'm scared it will trigger off all my fears of giving birth again :(


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks tinker bell! I hope you can change hospitals. Do you not like the people at the close one? Sorry if you already mentioned it. 

I haven't felt any movement since this morning. I hope the ultrasound didn't traumatize baby. I was hoping it would be short but the ultrasound part was probably an hour if not a bit longer because of baby's position. She was able to find sex pretty fast though.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 - Congrats on team pink!


Tinkerbelle - they should be able to change it, your reasons are more than valid it will just be a case of when they can fit you in - it may well have to be closer to 22 but it will the upside of the scan being clearer.


----------



## GeralynB

Another pink bump in the group! Congrats!

My son has two middle names and I'd like to use two middle names for this baby too


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- I had to go back a second time to get pictures of the heart last time too. There is a certain picture they need of the aorta that is very difficult to get if baby is not in the exact position


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations on team pink Starlight wow there's quite a pink bias at the moment I wonder how it will end up in the end.

My son as two middle names in honour of family members and this next one will too.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Starlight, congrats on team pink. Xx

Tinkerbelle, The '20' week scan is between 18 and 22. Mine is at 21+5 so I'm sure you'll be sorted by then. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks ladies trying not to stress too much. 

Starlight its mainly because I just can't stand to go back there because it's the same place I had the traumatic birth, so the association is strong, I hate even driving past on the motorway as it triggers negative feelings. So a totally different hospital seems like an obvious choice and makes me feel a million times more happy and relaxed about giving birth again :)


----------



## Starlight32

Tinker belle, I hope you're able to switch! I have an anxiety problem when it comes to specific places etc, it's horrible.

Geralyn, it's a relief to hear others have had the same picture problem based on position. I hope baby is in a better position next time!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you :) I'll definitely be able to switch for birth just hoping I can also have my scan as I don't want to go back there at all!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi I think boy


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So much pink! Congrats starlight!! Very exciting!


----------



## Squig34

Glad your appointment went well Rhi.

Congratulations on :pink: Starlight!

Sounds like you should get sorted ok Tinkerbelle; I hope there's no hassle as I can really get why you don't want to set foot back in that hospital :hugs:

Karli that is so gross about the egg!! Also I think the name you've chosen is lovely!

Our children will have 3 names each too; 2 'new' ones & a family one.


----------



## Boo44

Rhi I have no idea! How strange that I'm still the only blue in the gang! And if you get blue and nobody else when we've both already got two sons!

There's 2 bits of your scan that I could convince myself are the nub, one is the bit that looks more like a line and I would say girl for that. The other bit higher up looks more boyish but I think it might be part of the leg! :haha: Will be excited to find out either way. I don't really trust my guesses any more as my nub at 11+6 was very girlish but he's a he! Although the key thing there is that it was way too early for the nub theory I think xx

Congrats starlight! I think having to return for repeat scans to get the heart is very common x


----------



## SecondNote

It depends on what day you ask me, but most days I am convinced I am having another boy.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm not 100% but I'm starting to lean a lot more towards boy. Boys seem to run quite strongly on DHs side, he is his dad's only child but his dad is 1 of 3 boys and then his dad is also one of all boys ect so I do wonder whether sometimes men are more likely to produce a gender over the other? Although in sure when I tried to research it I read all men have 50% male and female sperm so maybe it is just chance and these patterns are coincidence?


----------



## ehjmorris

Speaking of movements early this morning when I couldn't get back to sleep! I felt my first ever tap yay :) it was only once and just below belly button


----------



## Boo44

We're boy heavy in general as OH is the eldest of three brothers (and absolutely delighted we will have the same!) and I have three older brothers too! But my brother doesn't really fit this rule as he has four daughters and the other brother has 1 daughter. 

It's basically 50:50 male vs female sperm. But I do think that if you have one gender you're ever so slightly more likely to have the same gender next time, and by the time you get to a third the balance still swings even more slightly in the favour of the same gender. Maybe? I'm sure I read that somewhere!


----------



## ehjmorris

Miracles happen - i totally agree, movements are the best part of pregnancy!

SecondNote - i love the idea of middle names, we are having two :)

Rhi rhi - thats great news! im gonna guess boy

Karlilay - that sounds awful.. i love eggs but not rotten ones lol

Starlight - congrats! Wow team pink is taking the lead so far, is that two girls so far? Any boys? Im so bad with remembering everything these days lol sorry

Tinkerbell - i hope you can change in time but im sure they wont mind if its just after 20 weeks


----------



## Starlight32

Ehjmorris, known genders are on page one... 7 girls and 1 boy! Boys are rare in the group so far.


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you!


----------



## joeybrooks

I had a fall on Boxing Day and had to go to hospital for anti d injection and got a scan. It was still quite early but they said it looked very like a boy, so it looks like I might be blue too but will find out more in 19th. 

I was delighted with another boy although I have to admit slightly sad that I'll never have a little girl as this is our last. I'm v happy though as I did want another boy.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi I'm guessing boy! 

Starlight omg congrats on the girl! I can't believe how many pinks!

How exciting ladies!! 

We have just one middle name but I can't imagine not having one. Like when we were talking about it wasn't even an option not to have one. We have a lot of family names (my side) wrapped up into this one whether it's boy or girl. Makes it special.


----------



## Kim T

7 girls and 1 boy so far... Wow.. Jealous of all the girls lol!

I'd love the mother daughter relationship and as this is the last; i'm hoping for a girl (i know, i know.. i should be happy either way!), but I'm pretty sure i'll have another boy. Which is fine.. I'm preparing myself now for being a mom of 3 boys. I can barely handle being a mom 2 boys haha!

We will be sticking with team yellow though. I figure that way i'll be so overwhelmed, excited, and in love with what i just pushed out that i won't care whether baby is a boy or a girl!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Joey sorry about your fall, that sounds scary :hugs: But yay for another blue bump! x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I might have the next blue then ?!! Unless anyone else is having a scan before this weekend? 

Already have two boys but I'll gladly take another =) 
I like girly baby clothes but that's where it ends Hahah. Much prefer boys over the longer term. Except when I want to pick the Disney movie. A girl could come in handy when I want to watch little mermaid but have to sit through monster inc etc for the millionth time haha

Constantly out numbered ha


----------



## Starlight32

I woke up this morning and my tummy feels sore. It felt uncomfortable during the scan yesterday but went away by the time I went home. I felt her moving around yesterday after the scan but haven't felt anything this morning (not exactly unusual as I haven't felt regular movement upset, but I would feel better if I felt her). I'm worried the tech was pushing too hard yesterday :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

My scan is on Friday but I'm still undecided as to whether we'll find out the sex. I keep going backwards and forwards!


----------



## vaniilla

joeybrooks said:


> I had a fall on Boxing Day and had to go to hospital for anti d injection and got a scan. It was still quite early but they said it looked very like a boy, so it looks like I might be blue too but will find out more in 19th.
> 
> I was delighted with another boy although I have to admit slightly sad that I'll never have a little girl as this is our last. I'm v happy though as I did want another boy.

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear you've had a fall but glad to hear you're better. Congratulations on (possibly) being on team blue! :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

As I mentioned, everyone seems to think I'll even out the blue bumps soon. I dont mind, baby boys are super gorgeous and end up 'mummies boys' over time usually. This is true here. My DD is such a 'daddies girl', where my DS comes to me more. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My son is obsessed with monsters inc and toy story but also loves frozen and Princess things! 

I'm actually getting very excited at the prospect of another boy. I've decided I really can't say this is definitely one million per cent our last baby, I'm only going to be 23 when he or she is born so I don't think I can confidently know I won't want another in 5 or so years?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

We have our anatomy scan on Thursday and hopefully will be able to do our small reveal to find out that evening. I have had a major girl feeling but it looks like the odds are very much leaning towards boy so this is probably the time my gut feeling will be wrong! :haha: there's just no way this pink streak can continue without adding some blue first!!! Crazy!


----------



## vaniilla

So many ladies having a scan soon! so exciting :D 


I can't wait to have mine, whenever that will be! We're not telling friends we're having a baby until we know the gender - we want to avoid the stupid comments!!!

Starlight32 - try not to worry baby will be fine, they do tend to press down quite hard to get a good picture, I was quite sore by the end of the 12 week scan but it will be your muscles that are hurting.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> I woke up this morning and my tummy feels sore. It felt uncomfortable during the scan yesterday but went away by the time I went home. I felt her moving around yesterday after the scan but haven't felt anything this morning (not exactly unusual as I haven't felt regular movement upset, but I would feel better if I felt her). I'm worried the tech was pushing too hard yesterday :(

Don't worry =). I remember that feeling from previous scans. Even later on when I had growth scans at 30 + weeks I would get a sore tummy after. No harm done =)


----------



## GeralynB

The tech was probably pressing too hard and it's totally not necessary. It doesn't help get a better picture. My sister and some of the other techs I've had hardly press at all and then some press way too hard for no reason. Don't worry though..baby is fine


----------



## mommyxofxone

joeybrooks said:


> I had a fall on Boxing Day and had to go to hospital for anti d injection and got a scan. It was still quite early but they said it looked very like a boy, so it looks like I might be blue too but will find out more in 19th.
> 
> I was delighted with another boy although I have to admit slightly sad that I'll never have a little girl as this is our last. I'm v happy though as I did want another boy.

i'm so sorry about your fall :( that sounds horrible. glad everythign is well though and you got a peek at baby.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Well I might have the next blue then ?!! Unless anyone else is having a scan before this weekend?
> 
> Already have two boys but I'll gladly take another =)
> I like girly baby clothes but that's where it ends Hahah. Much prefer boys over the longer term. Except when I want to pick the Disney movie. A girl could come in handy when I want to watch little mermaid but have to sit through monster inc etc for the millionth time haha
> 
> Constantly out numbered ha

lol girls don't guarantee that. my daughter still picks monsters inc and tough movies over girly princess movies. we never watch frozen (which is fine by me) but she likes all kinds of things, def. not just girly movies.



AngelofTroy said:


> My scan is on Friday but I'm still undecided as to whether we'll find out the sex. I keep going backwards and forwards!




Teeny Weeny said:


> As I mentioned, everyone seems to think I'll even out the blue bumps soon. I dont mind, baby boys are super gorgeous and end up 'mummies boys' over time usually. This is true here. My DD is such a 'daddies girl', where my DS comes to me more. Xx


in our home dd is our mommy's girl! it's lovely. i like being preferred :) wonder whatll happen with this one. i'll just die if she goes to her dad instead. :(


----------



## GeralynB

I'd say my 14 month old son is pretty attached to both me and my husband. He's always calling for "Dada" when he's at work and loves playing and cuddling with him as much as me.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Cheers for the extra guesses ladies =) but yeah there isn't really a nub is there. Very bad images. The rest look like grey windows. You can't even pick out the baby . It's no wonder they took the money upfront. Jammy gits. Haha


----------



## vaniilla

RHI - I think Bath do a similar thing I think with photos and taking money upfront - I got 4 photos but I'm 99% 3 are of the same photo! 

My guess is useless, pretty much all scans look the same gender wise to me? :haha:

DS is equally attached to us both I'd say, when he was younger he went through phases of wanting either just me or just DH to do everything for him for a week or so :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My DS is very attached to me, but it can be a bit exhausting when only I'm able to settle him down when he wakes up in the night and he will only have me put him to bed. Plus when he's upset or hurt himself only cuddle from me will do!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah is closer to me but he is definitely attached to his dad too. He is quite a mummy's boy but I am with him 90% of the time as I work nights and so am with him all day.


----------



## Boo44

Have come in to find out if anyone else knows genders today but there are too many posts to read back on at the moment lol!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm starting to panic a bit about giving birth again. I think until now it's not been bothering me because I've not been thinking about it at all. But last night I started to think about birth plans ect and did a bit of online research abut giving birth and then found myself reading about emergency forceps like what I had with DS, I saw an image of an emergency forceps delivery in theatre similar to my own and it really triggered things and I got into such a state, shaking and crying. I just don't know how I'll be if I have a similar experience this time. 

And now I'm also getting panicked that they won't let me change my scan tomorrow, I definitely know now I don't want to go back into that hospital :(


----------



## karlilay

I have a really bad phobia about giving birth, so i know how you feel Tinkerbelle. :(

:hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

I'm not really afraid to give birth again. I just hope my labor is shorter than the 40 hours I had last time and that I progress so I can have the natural birth I want


----------



## boosted88253

Ok so does anyone have any favorite stores for maternity pants/jeans? I am not a fan of full panel at all, I feel like I'm the odd one out on that because the gap seems to have almost no choices in anything but. The full panel just seem itchy and not comfortable. From my daughter I have one pair of slacks that are my favorite: they are just a low stretch panel in the front and regular looking in the back: love love love them! I want to say they called them the ultimate panel? Now they have this demi panel that is low stretchy but goes all the way around - don't like this as much. Also, note, I'm 5'11" so long lengths are a must at least 34" inseam which narrows my choices down some more.

So, does anyone have some favorite stores to share?
Suggestions on new styles?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'm starting to panic a bit about giving birth again. I think until now it's not been bothering me because I've not been thinking about it at all. But last night I started to think about birth plans ect and did a bit of online research abut giving birth and then found myself reading about emergency forceps like what I had with DS, I saw an image of an emergency forceps delivery in theatre similar to my own and it really triggered things and I got into such a state, shaking and crying. I just don't know how I'll be if I have a similar experience this time.
> 
> And now I'm also getting panicked that they won't let me change my scan tomorrow, I definitely know now I don't want to go back into that hospital :(

Good luck with everything :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Yesterday it seems that my little nudges have progressed to proper little kicks. Amazing! 
I'm also starting to get that 'full' feeling in my pelvis like my uterus is pressing against the inside? I know what I mean but it's difficult to explain.
My pelvis is getting increasingly sore at my si joints so looking like I might be getting spd again. Fortunately I had it reasonably mild previously. I spend the entire 12 hours at work on my feet with an extra half hour for lunch and after I'd sat down for lunch it felt like I was a pensioner trying to get my hips working again lol!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Did anyone not do pelvic floor exercises with previous pregnancies? :lol:

I didn't with ds I got advised to but thought it wasn't important :rofl: since having him I've noticed I have bladder weakness if I need to go usually I have to etc .. :dohh: 

not sure if it's that now but I don't think it's leaking fluid etc if I go to the toilet I feel after like something is leaking not major just slightly :shrug:

Other news 5 more days til my scan :yipee: confirm I am having a girl :lol: and see if she's growing okay!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have that full sort of feeling and pressure on bladder too. Still no movement though :(

I didn't do the exercises as often as you're supposed to beccy and I do notice my bladder is weaker now!


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks to those who eased my mind about the sore stomach. I think everything is ok because I'm feeling movement, I'm just such a worry wart. I felt baby moving a bunch last night <3 she is quiet this morning though. 

I'm going to specifically tell the tech when I go back for the other pictures to please not push hard. I don't understand why she was pushing if she didn't have to :(

Boosted, I hated the maternity pants that I've tried. I'm going to try to just wear dresses and yoga pants.


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I hope the appointment goes well today and they can reassure you about changing your scan to the other hospital. :hugs:

I had my mw appointment today, it was so cute hearing baby's heartbeat! :cloud9:
I can't believe I'll be 24 weeks when I next have an appointment, ages away! 

come on scan letter where are you?!!!?!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Struggling with maternity jeans here too. I'm short so trying to find petitie maternity jeans seems impossible. Especially ones at a good price. They are too baggy. I like a skinny pair. Dno how anyone can out up with bootcut etc. Like they sag at the knees etc and I like to wear boots but the maternity ones bunch up on the boots. Looks bloody awful


----------



## vaniilla

I'm the opposite *rhi *, I only really wear bootcut :haha: Next do differing lengths of trousers.


----------



## Starlight32

My next ob appt is tomorrow! Then two weeks until they do the other scan to get the missing pictures and another two weeks until the next ob. I can't wait to be at 24 weeks. That's considered v day right?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> I'm the opposite *rhi *, I only really wear bootcut :haha: Next do differing lengths of trousers.

Can you wear them with boots?! The name suggests so. But when I try it looks messy.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I'm the opposite *rhi *, I only really wear bootcut :haha: Next do differing lengths of trousers.
> 
> Can you wear them with boots?! The name suggests so. But when I try it looks messy.Click to expand...

you can but only if you wear your trousers over your boots rather than tucked as they're quite wide at the bottom, They do skinny jeans too though.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Becyboo__x said:


> Did anyone not do pelvic floor exercises with previous pregnancies? :lol:
> 
> I didn't with ds I got advised to but thought it wasn't important :rofl: since having him I've noticed I have bladder weakness if I need to go usually I have to etc .. :dohh:
> 
> not sure if it's that now but I don't think it's leaking fluid etc if I go to the toilet I feel after like something is leaking not major just slightly :shrug:
> 
> Other news 5 more days til my scan :yipee: confirm I am having a girl :lol: and see if she's growing okay!

i didn't. because i read so many times the woman who did didn't have any difference from woman who didnt. my mother said the same. she did them. didn't do a darn thing.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I didn't do them last time and haven't this time. I know i should, I'm just a lazy moo :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I do when I remember... haha.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Had my 16w appointment today. She didn't listen to the heartbeat - boo!


----------



## mommyxofxone

seriously? that's so weird! mine always listen! like first thing almost. and pretty much all they do lol.


----------



## joo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Struggling with maternity jeans here too. I'm short so trying to find petitie maternity jeans seems impossible. Especially ones at a good price. They are too baggy. I like a skinny pair. Dno how anyone can out up with bootcut etc. Like they sag at the knees etc and I like to wear boots but the maternity ones bunch up on the boots. Looks bloody awful

Rhi, I have the same problem because I am petite 5ft and usually places only do petite OR maternity and not both because, you know, short people don't get pregnant ever. 

I managed to find a lovely pair from Next for £30 a couple of weeks ago, not proper jeans but denim leggings but more jeansy than leggings if you get what I mean. They are over the bump and in the short size option. They don't go baggy at the knees so go well with boots. Comfiest jeans I have ever owned! I wore them all week because they were so comfy I didn't want to wash them &#128514; and you couldn't tell because they didn't lose their shape.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'd seen a few other ladies say it so I was half expecting it - aparently they don't listen to the hb till 20 weeks. 

Although I know there are other UK ladies on here who did get to hear it. I just wanted to know everything was OK in there


----------



## joo

I am on a local mums group on Facebook and everyone else is getting to listen to the heartbeat at 16 weeks waah &#128546; also my next appointment isn't until 28 weeks!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have my '16 week' appointment in an hour (although I'm 18 weeks) so will see whether they have a listen or not. 

Seriously hope I can have my scan changed, I feel really anxious!


----------



## SecondNote

5 more days until my scan, ladies! It's close... but still seems so far away lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

joo said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Struggling with maternity jeans here too. I'm short so trying to find petitie maternity jeans seems impossible. Especially ones at a good price. They are too baggy. I like a skinny pair. Dno how anyone can out up with bootcut etc. Like they sag at the knees etc and I like to wear boots but the maternity ones bunch up on the boots. Looks bloody awful
> 
> Rhi, I have the same problem because I am petite 5ft and usually places only do petite OR maternity and not both because, you know, short people don't get pregnant ever.
> 
> I managed to find a lovely pair from Next for £30 a couple of weeks ago, not proper jeans but denim leggings but more jeansy than leggings if you get what I mean. They are over the bump and in the short size option. They don't go baggy at the knees so go well with boots. Comfiest jeans I have ever owned! I wore them all week because they were so comfy I didn't want to wash them &#128514; and you couldn't tell because they didn't lose their shape.Click to expand...

Ditto on being 5ft. Nightmare isn't it. :haha: i got two pairs from asos in a size 10 in the normal range of maternity because they were cropped at the ankle (see my thinking haha) so the length worked out, but for some reason they are HUGE not just around the knees but the waist. Surely a petite 10 is the same as a normal 10. or is it because the are maternity?!. I had to keep pulling them up and the knees were so baggy lol. Wont be wearing them i don't think! 

I shall try Next thanks :) being cheap hasn't got me very far so far, The asos ones were reduced to 11 pounds haha.


----------



## vaniilla

I find it strange they don't listen to the heartbeat in some places, I wasn't asked today - she just said pop up on the bed so I can have a listen for the heartbeat, it took a few minutes to find (probably not helped by me being overweight). I agree that it's a good reassurance, it's been over a month since my scan and I have weeks left until the next one.

I hope your appointment goes well tinkerbelle.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just had a big snotty type lump of discharge :sick: is that normal. Way TMI but I did enjoy a bit of 'self love' earlier.. could I dislodge my plug? Surely if sex is OK then that was OK?


----------



## GeralynB

I'm short too and found some petite maternity jeans on Amazon.

I think DH is warming up to the girl name I love. I have loved Juliette for years and any other names I've considered I don't love as much. I'm hoping he agrees to it.


----------



## joo

Rhi, I got the dark blue ones & they are so comfy and flattering, but the black ones must be a different material, I found they crinkled and creased and gathered around knees and inside leg &#128533;. I also tried the £23 under bump ones and they were ok too but not as comfy. Got a pair from new look for £11!! must have been large fitting as got a 10 and I'm usually a 12 in jeans but as usual had about half a metre fabric to spare over my feet - our struggle is real!!! I will look out for cropped ones, never thought of that! 

Good luck tinkerbelle , I hope they sort your scan out :) I had emergency forceps too, so far I have managed to avoid thinking of the birth. I hope you can all sort something out to set your fears to rest xx

13 days left for my scan :( it's really dragging since Christmas and new year finished.


----------



## GeralynB

AngelofTroy said:


> I just had a big snotty type lump of discharge :sick: is that normal. Way TMI but I did enjoy a bit of 'self love' earlier.. could I dislodge my plug? Surely if sex is OK then that was OK?

I think it's fine.


----------



## GeralynB

I have zero energy lately. I feel bad because I used to take my son out almost every day to do something. Now the thought of getting him dressed and myself dressed is too much. Plus it's been so cold out and I don't want to do anything.


----------



## boosted88253

Starlight32 said:


> Thanks to those who eased my mind about the sore stomach. I think everything is ok because I'm feeling movement, I'm just such a worry wart. I felt baby moving a bunch last night <3 she is quiet this morning though.
> 
> I'm going to specifically tell the tech when I go back for the other pictures to please not push hard. I don't understand why she was pushing if she didn't have to :(
> 
> Boosted, I hated the maternity pants that I've tried. I'm going to try to just wear dresses and yoga pants.

I wish I could wear yoga pants to work! I would be perfectly ok with that. And dresses I need to try but I've never been a dress person :( feel awkward!


----------



## joo

GeralynB said:


> I have zero energy lately. I feel bad because I used to take my son out almost every day to do something. Now the thought of getting him dressed and myself dressed is too much. Plus it's been so cold out and I don't want to do anything.

Oh Geralyn be kind to yourself :hugs: I've just had a patch where I wasn't feeling getting dressed and was just generally lounging about not getting much done. Your son won't remember and staying in sometimes won't do any harm. We are watching a Disney film every afternoon at the moment :-O that's when my energy slumps. X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I'm sure its fine, cm just does all kinds of freaky things when we're pregnant :haha: 

We're currently sat watching pepa pig and I'm not sorry. I'm out to work at 5.45 every day, by the time I get Xander from school I'm pooped :dohh: it won't do him any harm to spend his afternoons at home for a while. 

I think I felt some movement on sunday and Monday but nothing since. I really hope I feel something soon. I don't feel safe with this pregnancy at all


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> I just had a big snotty type lump of discharge :sick: is that normal. Way TMI but I did enjoy a bit of 'self love' earlier.. could I dislodge my plug? Surely if sex is OK then that was OK?

It's okay :thumbup: 

I basically googled the exact thing like a month ago :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Managed to get my scan changed yay. Also heard the heartbeat which was nice and reassuring considering I don't have movement yet x


----------



## vaniilla

GeralynB said:


> I have zero energy lately. I feel bad because I used to take my son out almost every day to do something. Now the thought of getting him dressed and myself dressed is too much. Plus it's been so cold out and I don't want to do anything.




Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I just had a big snotty type lump of discharge :sick: is that normal. Way TMI but I did enjoy a bit of 'self love' earlier.. could I dislodge my plug? Surely if sex is OK then that was OK?
> 
> Don't feel bad, you can only do what you can do and children are happy as long they're doing something - TV counts!
> I'm with you on the cold, I had a horrible migraine going out in the cold yesterday.
> 
> It's okay :thumbup:
> 
> I basically googled the exact thing like a month ago :haha:Click to expand...

Me too :haha: I thought I must have an infection or something, pregnancy really isn't glamourous!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Managed to get my scan changed yay. Also heard the heartbeat which was nice and reassuring considering I don't have movement yet x

That's great news, it must a big relief.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yay tink I'm so happy for you :)

Thanks for the reassurance ladies, certainly not glamorous :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Glad things went well Tinkerbelle :) I think you should consider looking into counselling to help you deal with the trauma you experienced during your son's birth. You don't have to keep living with that :hugs:

I got some nice maternity jeans from George at Asda (although I never got to wear them properly & now I've lost them; starting to suspect I accidentally gave them to the charity shop when I did a clear out).


----------



## vaniilla

I've just booked our summer holiday - the end of August, baby will be around 2 months old, I think we might be crazy to go camping with a baby :haha: 


Squig- I hope you find them, I've found the george maternity jeans to be nice (even though I have to roll them up a lot as they're loooong).


----------



## Starlight32

Baby has had less movement tonight than yesterday night. I know there's a lot of variation at this stage, but I miss feeling her move a bunch!

Angel, I've gotten green ish discharge too, like even in a clump like a boogie. I went to the dr and she checked me out; she said everything looked normal. It doesn't happen too often so maybe she didn't see it, but she checked the discharge she did see and no infection etc.

Tinker belle, what a relief you were able to change the location!

Geralyn, yay for your husband coming around to the name you like!

Pretty sure we are sticking with Hannah for baby girl. <3


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla how will you manage baby in a tent? I wanted to take Xander when he was little but I wasn't brave enough to give it a go.

We're going to butlins in July but other than packing everything we'll need I don't think it'll be a problem. I hope! I'm really looking forward to it anyway 

Hannah is a beautiful name, hopefully she'll be more active for you today 

I got my maternity pants from red herring at debenhams and they're spoo comfy!


----------



## vaniilla

We're staying in a pod rather than a tent this time so it should be easier, we've camped quite a few times when ds was small and it's easier to manage then it sounds.

Starlight32 - Hannah is a lovely name :)


Pixie - I'm sure you'll have lots of fun :D

Come on scan letter! :sleep:


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks for the lovely comments about Hannah. We started calling her that already <3. I'm looking forward to June when she is born. 

She was much less active last night than the night before. I guess I was spoiled the previous night with feeling all her movements. When should movements become more regular and less movement would warrant concern?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks for all your supportive comments girls x

Geralyn don't worry for the first 3 months I barely took my son out other than nursery and even in the house he watched so much TV! The cold weather makes it so difficult too, I can't even just let him in the garden because it's so cold and muddy and wet. 

We get our keys tomorrow so I am packing and sorting currently. Oliver has been taken out by my best friend, I've looked after her daughter many times but this is the first time she's had him so I'm a little nervous but he was so happy to go!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Ugh I've had my third dream about finding out baby is a boy and in the dream I'm always devastated. The ONLY thing I care very strongly about is a healthy baby and while it will be weird to get used to the idea because I have a very strong girl feeling again and I also come from a family of mostly girls so raising a boy will be a whole new experience, I cannot imagine being so upset. Other than that literally the only reason I have a preference is because this is our last and with a due date so close to my DDs it would be nice to have every single thing we need for this baby already, vs buying everything a second time. If the dreams are meant to prepare me for the news we are expecting a boy they're doing a horrible job because all they do is worry me and piss me off tbh. I woke very frustrated this morning because I can think of many things that would be so nice about a little boy and while it will be a shock I will only be devastated if we get get bad news about baby's health, nothing else. Grrr it's dampening my mood for our reveal even. Now I'm just ready to know so I can stop having such ridiculous dreams. Sorry about the rant :blush: just not how I wanted today to start.


----------



## mommyxofxone

miracles i'm sorry about the dreams. i've also been having really whacked dreams but none about baby (Recently anyway) i did have some about baby a while ago, and it was a boy. it was already here and i was pushing him in a stroller with dd at my side. try to ignore them if you can. 

i am also a shorty! 5ft here! i can't believe how many of you are also short! :haha: nice to know i'm not alone! :)


and here is my 17+4 bump (yesterday)

my 17+4 bump ladies

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=922682&amp;d=1452776305


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lovely bump! I still have nothing and it's my third ! 

Miracles- sorry about the dreams, it doesn't sound like fun! I have alot of crazy dreams during pregnancy. It's a good job i'm an unwavering atheist or i would have some questions haha. I dreamed of my m/c before it happened. I dreamed i was pregnant with this baby. My mil also had a dream i was pregnant about the same time (a week before i even took a pregnancy test) She kept bugging us to know if i was pregnant when i was barely even sure myself lol! 

I think perhaps that dreams just take feelings (however small) and crazy them up haha. They say it's your brain processing things don't they ? All of my dreams are crazy over the top. 


I did also dream i was having a girl this time, If it is a girl i have to admit i might be a tad spooked hahah


----------



## GeralynB

Lovely bump! Here's mine from yesterday
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## jalilma

So for about a month now I have had this pain on my left side about an inch in from my hip... Sometimes it's worse than other times but it's just always kinda 'there'. Mentioned it to my dr. He said it may be my bowels or muscle.. I feel it's more muscle... Well this morning I woke up with the same pain in my right side.. Except it hurts all the way to my vagina! It hurts to stand, walk ... basically move. It def. Feels like round ligament/some sort of muscle or joint issue. I don't have bleeding or anything else. I guess I'm just looking foward to somebody being like 'yeah that happens to me too'... Ugh this pregnancy has been way more painful than any of my other ones!


----------



## karlilay

I have booked our holiday too, for a caravan in Yarmouth on a Haven site. Baby will be 4-6 weeks depending on when she arrives. I really hope she's a good sleeper else it won't be a very fun holiday lol. 

Here's my last bump pic.


----------



## GeralynB

I had that kind of pain but later in my pregnancy last time. But I've heard round ligament pain starts earlier and gets worse with each pregnancy


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been having headaches and hip pain. My midwife offered to refer me for acupuncture but I declined :haha: 

I haven't taken a bump pic yet, I meant to start this week. Although at 5ft tall and a size 18 I've got plenty of tum already!


----------



## jalilma

GeralynB said:


> I had that kind of pain but later in my pregnancy last time. But I've heard round ligament pain starts earlier and gets worse with each pregnancy

This is number 4.. And if that's true I'm honestly afraid that I will be incapacitated by the time I'm ready to deliver! :(


----------



## GeralynB

karlilay said:


> I have booked our holiday too, for a caravan in Yarmouth on a Haven site. Baby will be 4-6 weeks depending on when she arrives. I really hope she's a good sleeper else it won't be a very fun holiday lol.
> 
> Here's my last bump pic.
> 
> View attachment 922702

Great bump! What app did you use to add the week and fruit?


----------



## karlilay

It's called baby Pics Geralyn... Pink writing :)


----------



## GeralynB

karlilay said:


> It's called baby Pics Geralyn... Pink writing :)

Oh thanks! I have that app. I'll have to look at it


----------



## vaniilla

I barely scrape 5ft, I think I secretly overcompensated because DH is 6'4 :haha: 

Lovely bump pics ladies! being big I think I just look bloated.


I'm getting awful hip pain but having to self refer as my mw said they no longer refer you, is there anything they still do?

I've heard they've scrapped antenatal classes too, we've booked an nct refresher this time but I'm not sure we were in position with DS to have been able to afford them.
 



Attached Files:







16 weekss.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

More and more services are being scrapped aren't they. I happened to notice a sign up outside my midwives office informing people that Health visitor appointments were now by appointment only! As in no more drop in services to have you baby weighed etc. Oh deary, I know alot of mum rely on those drop in clinics. I know i did with my first, with my second it was more like "well he is deffo fatter so i wont bother" haha.


----------



## vaniilla

I used the drop in service quite a bit with DS too, it was good to be able to go in and have him weighed and briefly discuss development, I'm too disorganised for appointments!


----------



## Boo44

Starlight - Hannah is a gorgeous name <3 My mum says I was always going to be Hannah until a few weeks before I came her best friend had a girl and called her Hannah (they hadn't discussed it at all, it was just a coincidence!) That was 33 years ago and it's just as nice a name now as it was then X

Miracles - if it helps I had a very very realistic dream that this baby was a girl, and he is a boy! Think dreams just go a bit whack in pregnancy I wouldn't read anything into them at all 

Girls - has anyone else had 'Braxton Hicks' this early? Just this evening my 'bump' has been feeling a bit weird and a bit hard. Not painful at all. I can't remember when I got them with my others but I do think they say you get them earlier the more pregnancies you have?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Boo I've had Braxton hicks for quite a while now!

I think the thing that bothers me the most is it makes me feel guilty having any slight preference at all. I'm just so nervous right now that something will be found wrong with baby and I'm going to feel downright awful for thinking more about gender than I have the health. I should be excited but I'm just so worried now.


----------



## Boo44

MiraclesHappn said:


> Boo I've had Braxton hicks for quite a while now!
> 
> I think the thing that bothers me the most is it makes me feel guilty having any slight preference at all. I'm just so nervous right now that something will be found wrong with baby and I'm going to feel downright awful for thinking more about gender than I have the health. I should be excited but I'm just so worried now.

When I found out my baby has a kidney problem I couldn't have cared if he's a boy girl or monkey as long as he's ok xx Don't worry hun these feelings are completely normal x


----------



## Squig34

Loving all the bump pics! I still just look fat which suits me for now as I have nearly 4 weeks til my 20 week scan (sorry I can't remember if I've said that already) but I hope I stop looking fat & more like I have a bump after that!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We were planning on camping in France in August but decided against it, as baby will be at most 2 and a half months. 

I'm not sure what to do about a holiday. DH wants to do a caravan Haven/parkdean type thing somewhere not too far as it's much easier than camping but no time seems good to go. March/April will be too cold for a seaside holiday IMO, May/June will be too close to due date and July baby could only be 3 or so weeks old. Then August is out of the question because I'm not willing to pay triple the price. So I think we'll stick with 4 nights at centerparcs in Feb/March just so DS can have had a holiday this year. 

Saying that, we did take our son camping abroad at 8 months which I can imagine really isn't any easier.. maybe even a bit harder as he needed more things and was heavier/more mobile and still waking up a lot in the night. It's a tough choice to make!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have a holiday booked for mid June that I haven't got Around to cancelling yet. Definitely not going away that pregnant haha. Will be no fun at all. And caravan holidays will just be awkward with a tiny baby as I like to cosleep etc. I can't imagine trying to share one of them dinky beds haha. I'm such a fuss pot tho. I took my newborn away to my parents mobile caravan for about a month, it was perfectly fine. However that was 8 years ago. I have obviously got fussy in my old age haha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We're going to butlins 22nd of July so baby will be between 2 and 6 weeks old. Ideally I'd prefer baby to be at least 3 or 4 weeks but really all they do at that age is sleep and poop. There's so so much for Xander to do and I'm a big kid so I love all the shows too :haha:


----------



## Dory85

I have an appointment booked for my pelvis pain too. I was putting it off because I feel a bit silly while it's still at the 'sometimes it hurts, sometimes it doesn't' stage but I know it's meant to be better to get physio from the beginning if you do need it.

Anyone else been really hit by heartburn? I've been popping rennies like sweets during 7am handover lol. 

I couldn't get my work uniform trousers on today so finally admitted defeat and got my ward manager to order maternity uniforms. That will be me in maternity for everything except pyjamas then!


----------



## Boo44

I've downloaded that baby pics app I thought £2.29 was quite steep but it looks good! Then turns out I have to pay even more to get the dates and things!

Anyway here's my bump

https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/538DB8A3-0B21-4715-935B-DAA7038D1267_zpsbdmfel6j.jpg

And excuse my PJ bottoms lol I put them on as soon as I get in!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well I have thrush :( so sore and uncomfortable. My midwife said im ok to use a pessary so i have... But I feel really wrong using it. Has anyone else? It feels risky. And the lab messed up my bloods before Christmas so I had to go back to the midwife today to get more drawn. 1hr round trip walking with a 3 year old in the cold and dark for 5 minutes!! Hmph.

On the plus side we have our scan in the morning!! We're taking Micah with us as noone could watch him and he's so excited bless him. His quote of the day has to be this one, "I think we'll see if it's a girl in the scan pictures.. Because it'll have long hair" :haha: made all the more hilarious by the fact that he and his dad have pretty long hair so no idea where he gets that from!


----------



## karlilay

Bless him! I love things kids say! 

I had a pessarys yesterday, I had loads when I was pregnant with Madi. I have thrush constantly when I'm pregnant :(


----------



## Boo44

Haha aw bless Micah! Are you going to find out?

PS it's definitely a girl from the nub!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think we are going to find out... Eek! It still feels a bit like 'cheating' to me though after being so steadfastly team yellow last time!:haha:


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> I think we are going to find out... Eek! It still feels a bit like 'cheating' to me though after being so steadfastly team yellow last time!:haha:

Haha welcome to my world!! Good luck xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

How exciting angel I'm guessing a girl too! 

Is anyone else staying team yellow? Feel as though I'm the only one now. 

Also where is good to be measured for a bra? I've never actually been measured before but boobs are getting so big and uncomfy now. And how much does a decent bra cost? X


----------



## Boo44

Please somebody join me on the :blue: side soon!!!

Mothercare do lots of nursing and pregnancy bras and measure for them too. I always like M&S for bra fittings but I've never been when pregnant x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This cutie is my baby GIRL. :cloud9: xxx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Picture is sideways. :-( xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> Please somebody join me on the :blue: side soon!!!
> 
> Mothercare do lots of nursing and pregnancy bras and measure for them too. I always like M&S for bra fittings but I've never been when pregnant x

SUNDAY! :haha: I think shall be joining you on Sunday :thumbup:

I'm going to have two very annoyed little boys otherwise! 
I have already been told "girls are banned" Last time he was desperate for a sister. Now he will be annoyed apparently (he is almost 8) I think it's mostly because we have a three bed and now someone is going to have to share. No one wants to share with "the girl" :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> We were planning on camping in France in August but decided against it, as baby will be at most 2 and a half months.
> 
> I'm not sure what to do about a holiday. DH wants to do a caravan Haven/parkdean type thing somewhere not too far as it's much easier than camping but no time seems good to go. March/April will be too cold for a seaside holiday IMO, May/June will be too close to due date and July baby could only be 3 or so weeks old. Then August is out of the question because I'm not willing to pay triple the price. So I think we'll stick with 4 nights at centerparcs in Feb/March just so DS can have had a holiday this year.
> 
> Saying that, we did take our son camping abroad at 8 months which I can imagine really isn't any easier.. maybe even a bit harder as he needed more things and was heavier/more mobile and still waking up a lot in the night. It's a tough choice to make!

The price is why we're doing camping but in a pod rather than having to put up a tent, it's scandalous how much they hike the prices in August! I do recommend it.




Dory85 said:


> I have an appointment booked for my pelvis pain too. I was putting it off because I feel a bit silly while it's still at the 'sometimes it hurts, sometimes it doesn't' stage but I know it's meant to be better to get physio from the beginning if you do need it.
> 
> Anyone else been really hit by heartburn? I've been popping rennies like sweets during 7am handover lol.
> 
> I couldn't get my work uniform trousers on today so finally admitted defeat and got my ward manager to order maternity uniforms. That will be me in maternity for everything except pyjamas then!

Heartburn has been my best friend since first tri, it's awful and I can only have milk - rennie and tums makes me feel ill. There isn't much you can do, make sure you're not drinking lots of water in one go and sit up for at least an hour after eating seems the main advice.




Boo44 said:


> I've downloaded that baby pics app I thought £2.29 was quite steep but it looks good! Then turns out I have to pay even more to get the dates and things!
> 
> Anyway here's my bump
> 
> https://i1354.photobucket.com/albums/q693/rshipley20/Mobile%20Uploads/538DB8A3-0B21-4715-935B-DAA7038D1267_zpsbdmfel6j.jpg
> 
> And excuse my PJ bottoms lol I put them on as soon as I get in!

Lovely bump :)




AngelofTroy said:


> Well I have thrush :( so sore and uncomfortable. My midwife said im ok to use a pessary so i have... But I feel really wrong using it. Has anyone else? It feels risky. And the lab messed up my bloods before Christmas so I had to go back to the midwife today to get more drawn. 1hr round trip walking with a 3 year old in the cold and dark for 5 minutes!! Hmph.
> 
> On the plus side we have our scan in the morning!! We're taking Micah with us as noone could watch him and he's so excited bless him. His quote of the day has to be this one, "I think we'll see if it's a girl in the scan pictures.. Because it'll have long hair" :haha: made all the more hilarious by the fact that he and his dad have pretty long hair so no idea where he gets that from!

Sorry to hear about the thrush, I've never used one before but I can imagine it might be a bit uncomfortable, hopefully you won't have to use them for long.

Oh no, that really sucks when they do that with blood tests - not getting enough, ticking the wrong box and even putting it in the wrong tube is partly why I'm at the hospital for all my tests. I hope they did it properly this time!

Good luck with the scan! :happydance:


Teeny Weeny said:


> View attachment 922790
> 
> 
> This cutie is my baby GIRL. :cloud9: xxx

Lovely scan pic, congrats on team pink! :D


----------



## GeralynB

Teeny Weeny said:


> View attachment 922790
> 
> 
> This cutie is my baby GIRL. :cloud9: xxx

Congrats!!!! I really can't believe how many girls are in the group!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well ladies we have had our ultrasound, we were told the tech saw nothing alarming so health appears to be good! Thank goodness. Also, I cannot help even out the score here as we are also team pink!!! So incredibly excited!


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, can't wait to hear about your scan! Hopefully the thrush goes away soon. It's easily treatable, right?

I get all kinds of strange belly pains. My stomach is no longer sore from the scan thank goodness. Heard baby's heart beat today at the doctor and still feeling movement. I'm still a bit peeved if the tech was pushing unnecessarily through! Pregnant bellies are sensitive! (At least mine is!)

My bras are getting too small as well. I hate the bra shopping process because it's difficult to find ones that fit right. I was hoping to get away without buying new ones, but my boobs are popping out and it's uncomfortable.

Teeny and miracles, so exciting about your baby girls!


----------



## joo

Teeny Weeny said:


> View attachment 922790
> 
> 
> This cutie is my baby GIRL. :cloud9: xxx




MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies we have had our ultrasound, we were told the tech saw nothing alarming so health appears to be good! Thank goodness. Also, I cannot help even out the score here as we are also team pink!!! So incredibly excited!


Congratulations both of you! I can't believe there is only 1 boy that we know of so far, when I was pregnant with DD there was a boom of girls too (probably why they never have any clothes in her size on the racks when we shop) then 6 months later when my friend was due her son there was a boom of boys.

We are doing a Haven site in September when baby will be coming up to 3 months old. We went last year for the first time and my daughter loved it.

Boo I have been having Braxton Hicks for a while too, I remember getting them early on with DD. It seems to be more when I have a full bladder or after an orgasm. They are not so strong at the moment but I know they will get stronger as time goes on. Have you noticed a pattern with yours?

For the last week or two I have been feeling some movements but nothing as strong as the first times back at 12 weeks xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow two more pink bumps - congratulations Teeny and Miracles. 
Exciting that we have lots more scans coming up in the next few weeks. 
Angel I had a pessary with DS - a tad unpleasant feeling but all fine.


----------



## vaniilla

MiraclesHappn - Congratulations on team pink! :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations teeny and miracles! I can't get my head around the amount of pink so far, as I've said it will be interesting to see what the final tally is. 

Can't wait to hear about your scan today Angeloftroy!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: Teeny & Miracle!

Lovely bump Boo :)

Tinkerbelle (I think it was you asked) - I get measured in M&S & have done both in this pregnancy & last time. They recommend non-underwired bras, & the cost will depend on your size probably - I'm wearing an F cup & there is little choice & they're quite expensive!

Angel - good luck today! So funny about Micah's theory :D also I've used pessaries for thrush while pregnant; they do the trick & no harm to baby.


----------



## ehjmorris

Congrats teeny and miracle :)
I hope to be bringing some blue to this group! But ill love either the same

Sorry about the braxton hicks ive never had them but i imagine they arent very comfortable


----------



## AngelofTroy

We're team :pink: !!!


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, so exciting!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey another one! Congratulations =)


----------



## Boo44

Wow so exciting Angel! Glad my nub guessing is getting quite accurate :haha:

Three more girls since I logged on last night! Mad

Joo, my bladder was particularly full last night when it started. And I'm too scared to orgasm at the moment lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congratulations on all team :pink: !


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160113_103432_1_zpstc7djhyv.jpg

My 20 week bump pic from yesterday, I have my scan Monday :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Woohoo angelof troy! Congrats :)

Oh btw i found out my date for 20 week scan... 9th feb except ill be 19w3d :) im not complaining so ill see bub at 18w1d to find out gender then again like a week later almost


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: Angel! All these girls are amazing!

Great bump Becy.

Ehj, mine is on 9th Feb too :) I'll be 20+5 though. At my hospital you have to be at least 20 weeks, although it doesn't seem to be the case almost everywhere else, where it appears they operate on the principle of 'close enough'. But it means I'll get an extra scan on 2nd February, so I'm not complaining :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yay for another team pink AngelofTroy. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I can't believe how many girls there are! 

The ultrasound tech confirmed that I have an anterior placenta which explains why I've only felt her now and again.


----------



## GeralynB

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies we have had our ultrasound, we were told the tech saw nothing alarming so health appears to be good! Thank goodness. Also, I cannot help even out the score here as we are also team pink!!! So incredibly excited!




AngelofTroy said:


> We're team :pink: !!!

Congrats ladies!!! So crazy how many of us are having girls! When I was having my son it seemed everyone was having boys


----------



## karlilay

Congratulations to you all that have found out! Angel I'm made up for you. One of each is really lovely! Xxxx


----------



## karlilay

I bloody hope mines still a girl on Tuesday!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Yay Angel!! Huge congrats to you! I'm so happy you get to have one of each and feel good about being done having babies if you decide this is for sure your last. You definitely deserve it with all the sickness you've endured!! 

Looks like there is no worry for those with scans coming up that are hoping to be pink about all the pink being taken already, seems this group just has an endless supply of pink to go around! Who has the next scan coming up??


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i'm having my scan on Sunday, but i'm sure i'm having a boy! Based on having two already and the fact that it will give the inlaws something to moan about if it's "another boy"

Sighhhhh. 

one more "i hope it's a girl" and i will scream. With the last boy once we found out, it felt like everyone had a "oh well nvm" attitude. Which is just lovely. 

We are not personally fussed! Especially after loosing the last at 11 weeks :(


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy - Congrats on team pink! :D


Rhi_Rhi1 - That's terrible, people really don't think before they open their mouths! The gender really doesn't matter and people need to butt out, I haven't told anyone I'm pregnant for that exact reason. Next time be more blunt with them, I would!


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> I bloody hope mines still a girl on Tuesday!

I'm thinking same for Monday :rofl:
Keep telling my mum be a lot of stuff to need to swop over and try sell! Seen as I haven't keept receipts :lol:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ahhhh omg three more girls!? how is that possible! now for sure i'll have a boy on monday lol. i can't wait, i'm getting so excited!


----------



## SecondNote

I have my scan on Monday, too! Can't wait!


----------



## Boo44

I'm getting a bit sick of all the hope it's a girl and better be a girl and all the pink is used up and hope there's enough pink to go round comments. Maybe it's just me but the bias against boys is quite ridiculous! OH says I should take time out from online forums and maybe he's right! Good luck to all having scans soon xxx


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for all the upcoming scans! I have my anatomy scan next Friday


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lots of scans upcoming!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> I'm getting a bit sick of all the hope it's a girl and better be a girl and all the pink is used up and hope there's enough pink to go round comments. Maybe it's just me but the bias against boys is quite ridiculous! OH says I should take time out from online forums and maybe he's right! Good luck to all having scans soon xxx

Sounds exactly like my husband. Haha :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> I'm getting a bit sick of all the hope it's a girl and better be a girl and all the pink is used up and hope there's enough pink to go round comments. Maybe it's just me but the bias against boys is quite ridiculous! OH says I should take time out from online forums and maybe he's right! Good luck to all having scans soon xxx

Aww I love my boy so much, I don't think anyone is anti-boy seems like quite a few want boys too it's just so bizarre how many girls there have been in one thread it did start to feel like it wasn't actually 50-50 anymore! I think that's why there have been more comments like that on this thread. I'd have been happy with a boy as my boy is fantastic! I just felt I'd feel more inclined to have a third if I'd had a other boy (although maybe I wouldn't have) and as I really don't enjoy pregnancy I'm relieved. (I may still change my mind about one more but right now I can't wait to get being pregnant out of the way for good!!) I hope I haven't offended you at all as I love chatting with you. I never admitted my slight gender preference this time 'in real life' as I've been ashamed of myself for feeling it tbh, and so this was a bit of a release. Boys are awesome and I wouldn't trade mine for the world. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

boo444 opposite here! everyone wants a boy. all boys are better than girls is pretty much the general consensus! makes me ill.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm not sure many of the people in this group have had much of a preference have they? :shrug: I thought it was mostly people who were just excited to have found out the gender either way.

After almost 4 years ttc and two mmc I want a live, healthy baby to take home.

Are we on something like 10 girls and 1 boy now? It seems so strange to be so uneven - it's just a talking point really


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - you summed up my feelings on this :) 

I'm so envious of everyone having scans! I hate the wait, I want to start buying newborn fluff(cloth nappies) and I can't bring myself to until I see baby is okay. 

I'm tempted to call the hospital and see for when they've booked it :haha: does that sound nuts?

edit : just called them :haha:, they said I'm penned in for the 9th of February,ageeees away!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol vanilla mines on the 8th. Dh doesn't see the point in having a private scan now but I'm desperate to know squidge is ok in there


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm nervous for Sunday. I haven't felt anything that could be considered definite movement yet. I did just hear the heartbeat at the midwife's on Monday though. Even so. I always get so nervous when they start the scan. That first moment when they are quiet... Aaa!


----------



## vaniilla

Exact same issue here, DH says the money on the scan could go towards something the baby actually needs. I hate it when he thinks practically :haha: I wish they were cheaper, I'm sure I'd have more luck with him if they were closer to £50.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think this one on Sunday is 70 it only feels like 40 though. As the deposit was 30. Logic haha. I can't bleeding wait tho. Aaaa. My anatomy is on the 10th


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: Boo I've felt this thread has a little bias against boys as well, but I think the majority of comments from people hoping for pink are those with only a boy already who are more hoping for 1 of each, rather than a girl over a boy. 

I'm not feeling too bothered about the gender at all, I'd quite like a girl purely because we already have a gorgeous son but it's really not something I think about that much at all, I'm excited to be having a baby and have barely thought about the gender. I do get a bit upset when I see people who already have girls getting disappointed and upset at the thought of having a boy, I just don't get it? X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congrats angel! X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had a 'just gender' scan at baby bond. It was £39 which I thought was a bargain! My anomaly scan isn't for 4 weeks and after some pink spottin Wednesday it put my mind at ease. Xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

I would love a boy! I have 2 girls already but have always wanted a boy. Obviously i will be chuffed whichever gender this baby is but i am genuinely hoping to be team blue.

On a different note, is anyone noticing a really extreme sensitivity to smell? Like, I'm constantly asking "what's that smell?" And my husband has no clue what I'm talking about. He thinks I'm going a bit mad because he keeps catching me sniffing random things trying to work out where what to him is a virtually nonexistent smell is coming from!


----------



## GeralynB

I love my boy and would have been totally happy to have another boy. DH really wanted another boy and I think was a little disappointed when he found out we were having a girl but I think he's warming up to the idea now


----------



## karlilay

I didn't care either way, but after forking out £60 for a gender scan and then buying so much stuff, which may not have been wise on my part, I bloody hope it's still what they say it was. I would be saying the same if it was a boy?!


----------



## vaniilla

wishuwerehere - I've had the smell issue before the MS kicked in, cigarette smoke is particularly bad for me - I can smell it down the road even when I can't actually see the person smoking! I find myself having to run away from people who smell of it in the supermarket too.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

you all just need a wash.. haha oj


----------



## Becyboo__x

I would of been happy with either.. we both have a boy each and yes I wanted a girl but I love my son and would of been happy with another.. OH wanted another boy but that's due to him always being worried of having a grown up girl and feeling he would constantly be worrying where she is etc :lol: .. my son wanted a brother :lol: 

Defiantly not agenst boys here!


----------



## Squig34

My colleague smokes & today & yesterday when she's come into the office after having a cigarette, I've really caught a whiff of the smoke, which hasn't bothered me before. Is there a change in hormones around now or something??

Vaniilla, that's 3 of us on 9th Feb now!!!


----------



## Tinky_82

I absolutely adore my son and would be delighted if this bump was blue. But as other ladies have said it'd be nice to experience one of each.
Two weeks until our anatomy scan and I think we'll find out if we can.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

i JUST WANT TO SHOP GRRRR 
i have filled up my basket on like 5 different websites lmao. Some stuff is all girly and some stuff is all boyish ! So i have made separate baskets lol. Unisex stuff is rare! Mostly I want everything from disney.com but the shipping is 100 dollars, which is like 60 quid ? ughhhhh


----------



## Becyboo__x

Is there not clothes on Disney.co.uk Rhi?

I've never been online to Disney only in stores which they don't have much stuff :(
I'm happy my mums going back to America end May to get some bits :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's £3.95 delivery on UK site x


----------



## karlilay

I slend my whole life shopping for baby clothes I've got serious issues.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The UK site is poooop =(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> The UK site is poooop =(

:haha:

I thought so likly simlar to store with not much!


----------



## mommyxofxone

My preference is definitely girl. but that's because i've always wanted a sister and that bond is so special (my brother and i barely talk, he SUCKED as a sibling growing up), and i have lots of girl stuff. I also don't like how everyone keeps wanting this one to be a boy, so that also pushes me more towards girl. Obviously, whatever it is i'll be super happy and it'll be loved no matter what. but yeah, i definitely have a preference. and i don't feel bad about it either.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I feel like this is the time that gender is the main topic of conversation because it's something to look forward to amongst the worry of having the anatomy scan. I don't see how one persons preference for a gender could possibly offend another person but that's just my opinion. I respect people have slight preference for their own reasons, as did I and felt this is a safe place for everyone to discuss their feelings since people in the real world who aren't at the same place in a pregnancy don't necessarily know what we are feeling. Nobody has said anything negative about a certain gender. In the end it has been agreed upon everyone that a healthy baby is the ultimate desire.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Well said miracles. I just don't want people being mad cause I have a preference. I can't help how I feel. But at least I'm honest about it.


----------



## Boo44

If by 'people being mad' you mean me, then you've completely misunderstood me. I was merely pointing out how everyone was saying stuff like hope the pink doesn't get used up or hope they hear girl, and that as the only boy confirmed I was feeling like nobody else actually wanted to be blue. Far from being mad, I don't actually know anyone here and everyone is obviously entitled to say what they want! I probably would have chosen pink if I had a choice purely as I have two boys, but that's life!
And far from needing reminding that everyone just wants a healthy baby - I'm the only one (thankfully) who has been told their baby has a congenital problem, so I hardly need that pointing out to me!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Not meaning anyone in particular honestly. Everyone around everywhere lately (even on forums and home life) seems to be really hung up on this one being a boy. And I know it'll be treated better by in-laws if its a boy :( that makes my heart hurt for dd. I know she will be treated different. She already isnt a top favorite becasue she has her own personality and doesn't follow in step with the other girls but if I have a boy? Good lord forget it. So I guess I'm just slightly stressed over what she'd go through if that makes sense?

To me my baby is my baby. Loved deeply no matter what. I just can't wait to have it. But I worry how others will treat her. Does that make sense?

Sorry. Having a hard time even wrapping my head around what's bothering me. But I think it's just that. Because I know I'm going to be thrilled with either. 

But it would e easier on all of us if its another girl. 

But I feel pretty confident its a boy


----------



## GeralynB

My cousin gave us 5 huge bags of baby girl clothes. So happy because it'll save us so much money. I have so many boy clothes. Some stuff still has tags on it. Two of my friends are pregnant so hopefully one of them will have a boy so I can give them clothes


----------



## Starlight32

I've been so sensitive to smells too even with how stuffy my nose has been!

I didn't feel baby as much tonight moving but I saw her as a lump in my stomach. Has this ever happened to anyone?? It was a bit strange to see and feel part of her as a lump in my belly!


----------



## ehjmorris

vaniilla said:


> Pixie - you summed up my feelings on this :)
> 
> I'm so envious of everyone having scans! I hate the wait, I want to start buying newborn fluff(cloth nappies) and I can't bring myself to until I see baby is okay.
> 
> I'm tempted to call the hospital and see for when they've booked it :haha: does that sound nuts?
> 
> edit : just called them :haha:, they said I'm penned in for the 9th of February,ageeees away!

That is three of us having scans on the 9th, i just want to see the baby again :)


----------



## ehjmorris

I agree, at the moment i am just excited to see what the baby is, i dont care which sex it will be as long as its healthy and survives

Everyone is different and that is okay :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Geralyn it's amazing to have such generous friends and family isn't it! When we had Xander one of my sisters had just had her 4th (her first boy - she was one of those who was planning to keep going till she got her boy :haha: ) she gave us pretty much everything we would need clothes wise for the first few months. 

This time if we have a girl my eldest sister has lots of girl clothes that she's saved from her 3 year old, and if we have a boy we'll have a constant stream of clothes from her 6 month old. He'll be 11m older than baby so everything will be in the right seasons etc too. 

She obviously knew about the mcs and thr drug trial etc, the rest of my family are crazy fertile and we've spent 9 years working on having 2 kids( its a bit of a kick when i'm the youngest, we started ttc when j was 21 and im 30 now, my eldest sister had her youngest last year at 37 after ttc 1 month and her dh is 60! How i ended up the infertile one is seriously the universe being a massive joker) She's kept literally everything from Leo for us, I think it was her way of rooting for us!


----------



## joo

If we have a girl we are set because I obviously still have all clothes from DD and her two cousins are A few months older so we sometimes get bits handed down from them. OH is the youngest of his siblings and we are the last to have children so with DD we were given a crib and other stuff so we've been incredibly lucky. If we have a boy we'll have to pretty much start from scratch with clothes bigger than 0-3m because the boys in our family are now 9 and 16 so all their stuff is long gone! But considering we have everything else we need we're still pretty much sorted :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am an auntie again. :happydance:
My SIL had her gorgeous little boy Harry today. I can't wait for baby cuddles! :baby:
He is her first, and by all accounts she had a quick and easy labour. It gets me all excited for June. Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

As far as clothes go I have everything because this little lady is due right before her sisters birthday so all our clothes will hopefully fit during each season. I will buy her some new clothes for each size so she isn't only in hammy downs but that's about it. I've got a longer list than I had thought of things to buy this time around but nothing is really expensive and not near what I would have to get if we'd had a boy. I'm hoping by next summer I know someone having a girl so I can start giving our stuff away. I've had a couple ladies I know through work give me tons of stuff or sell it super cheap so I'd love to help someone out like that as well.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Oh yeah and I'm half way already today! This is just absolutely flying by for me!


----------



## ehjmorris

Yay half way already, congrats miracles :) ive got 3w6 days till im half way lol seems like ages but its actually going quick especially when i have appointments coming up in the next few weeks


----------



## Boo44

Teeny Weeny said:


> I am an auntie again. :happydance:
> My SIL had her gorgeous little boy Harry today. I can't wait for baby cuddles! :baby:
> He is her first, and by all accounts she had a quick and easy labour. It gets me all excited for June. Xx

Congratulations xx there's nothing better! Harry is a lovely name, I think this little man will have Harry as his middle name. OH and I are going on a date night tonight and my plan is to discuss names


----------



## mommyxofxone

i am screwed either way with clothes! i tossed a ton of baby clothes.

my sil gave me clothes once for dd when she was very little. Turned out she also sent us fleas :dohh: that free box of clothes wound up costing me over $100 for flea products for the cat.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Boo. I'm super excited to meet him. Enjoy your date night with Hubby. Xx
I love the name Harry. If I was having a boy I think we would have used the name Arthur in his name somewhere. 
Boys names are seriously hard. My two are Chance and Riley. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Teeny Weeny said:


> Thanks Boo. I'm super excited to meet him. Enjoy your date night with Hubby. Xx
> I love the name Harry. If I was having a boy I think we would have used the name Arthur in his name somewhere.
> Boys names are seriously hard. My two are Chance and Riley. Xx

So funny you should say that because the front runner at the moment is Arthur Harry! :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Teeny Weeny said:


> Thanks Boo. I'm super excited to meet him. Enjoy your date night with Hubby. Xx
> I love the name Harry. If I was having a boy I think we would have used the name Arthur in his name somewhere.
> Boys names are serioufsly hard. My two are Chance and Riley. Xx

Congrats :) baby cuddles are the best


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Arthur Harry. Very royal!! Made me think of Henry viii and his brother Arthur =)

I love Henry/Harry but my mil called her dog Harry and that's too close to comfort for me. Seeing as lots of people "nickname" Henry into Harry. Stupid dog !


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Arthur Harry. Very royal!! Made me think of Henry viii and his brother Arthur =)
> 
> I love Henry/Harry but my mil called her dog Harry and that's too close to comfort for me. Seeing as lots of people "nickname" Henry into Harry. Stupid dog !

My dad is Harry and I'd really like to use his name this time - I can't use Harry as a first name as Jack has 3 friends called Harry alone so we already have 'big Harry and little harry' etc! I do like Henry so that's a possibility for his first name, but what I like about Arthur is how it matches his brothers and how I could call him Artie <3 Bummer about the dog thing, dogs use up so many good names!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nawww I do Like it! Artie it's so cute =)
I think it's great being able to include family names in the middle etc so long as your family have nice names like Harry. I used some up already. Grandads names etc so it would be my husband's turn to pick one now. Unfortunately his family are German. Which means Names like Rudolph would be a contender :haha:


I like the ultimate dog name; Max. Haha.


----------



## jalilma

I am hoping for a boy as we have 3 girls and one boy... Another boy would be perfect (the youngest is a boy). We are staying team yellow though.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander's middle name is James after dhs brother. If we have a boy his middle name will be Thomas after dhs grandad. 

My dad passed away when I was 11 and my nan was really upset we didn't name Xander after him, unfortunately his name was Stephen and I'm not passing that bad boy along :rofl: in fact my entire family has pretty duff names so whatever name we choose it'll be after someone in dhs family.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I always want to use family names but none are that nice :lol: ..

Family wise I have - Jennifer, Derek, Annie, Hayley, Andrew 
Annie isn't bad but it clashes with surname :lol: Alice is another in OHs family whichvi really want to use but I'm unsure if it clashes again with surname!

I thought about Hayley as that my mums name but changing it slightly to Hallie I like that name but its another to clash with surname!!! Argh lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Boo, I love the name Arthur Harry. Xx

Beccyboo, I love Annie and Alice. I might even suggest Annie to DH! Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Alice has been on my list every time! Obviously not had a reason to use it yet though. 
I haven't given much thought to girl names though, i'm sure it's a boy ! 

Not long to go now. Tomorrow morning :D EEeeee!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck tomorrow Rhi! So exciting! Can't wait to hear from you! 

Becy how have things been on your end lately? Any better? I hope yes for your sake!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck for tomorrow Rhi. It's amazing how much these babies have grown since we last saw them. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

A couple of scan pics:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160116_142417_zpsovsqet9l.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160116_142353_zps6nh1yxko.jpg


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Teeny!

Happy halfway Miracle :)

Looking forward to hearing tomorrow's result Rhi!

I'm very keen to get to Tuesday now for my scan, I know baby is alive but I need to know how growth is going. Plus I've put on 3lbs in the past week which is no doubt due to my craving for those fruity chews! :/


----------



## Squig34

Cross post Angel, lovely pics! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lovely clear pics Angel. Xx


----------



## GeralynB

My son's name is Collin David Philip. The two middle names are for dh's dad and my dad. If we had another boy his name would have been Gavin Stephen Gerard. Dh's name is Stephen (Steve) and the Gerard would have been for me as my name comes from the name. The only thing we know is that one of this baby's middle names will be Anne after my mom.


----------



## Starlight32

I think a boy baby would be Leo Steven. I like Leo, and Steven is my father in laws name.

We haven't set a middle name in stone for Hannah but are leaning towards Hannah Marie.


----------



## GeralynB

Just got this today. Inspiration for baby girl's nursery. Can't wait to get started
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely scan pics Angel :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've kept none of DS clothing and nobody I know is pregnant or just had a baby so I'm not going to get any hand me downs sadly! 

It always seems to work like that, when I was pregnant with DS it was just me. Then when he was 1/2 quite a few friends and family members had babies, and now it's just me pregnant again! Always feel envious of those who share a pregnancy with a friend/cousin/sister x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Angel lovely photos!!!


Geralyn love the colors!


I'm so anxious for my scan on Monday


----------



## ehjmorris

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Alice has been on my list every time! Obviously not had a reason to use it yet though.
> I haven't given much thought to girl names though, i'm sure it's a boy !
> 
> Not long to go now. Tomorrow morning :D EEeeee!

Yay good luck tomorrow


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck today Rhi. 
Finally getting some proper kicks/pokes here - I was about to sneeze last night when I got a jab in the centre of my tummy - completely took me by surprise. 
I have all of DS clothes kept in the loft - a lot of which were given to me - I'll be using as much of that as I can.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck today rhi x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Good luck today Rhi! I can't wait to hear :)

I had a proper poke yesterday, it really took my breath away! I almost thought someone had poked me from the outside!! 

I have a ton of clothes from Micah and a lot are unisexish. This little lady will be dressed mostly in boys' clothes but I love that :) we bought a few bits yesterday: 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160116_141729_zpsyvhrwqy4.jpg


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Beautiful clothes where are they from? X


----------



## ehjmorris

They are so adorable


----------



## Boo44

Such lovely clothes! The leggings are just so cute <3

I'm sick of my anterior placenta now, I can feel baby daily but it's all still very light and not like a big kick or anything X

Good luck with your scan Rhi


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> Such lovely clothes! The leggings are just so cute <3
> 
> I'm sick of my anterior placenta now, I can feel baby daily but it's all still very light and not like a big kick or anything X
> 
> Good luck with your scan Rhi


I Had an anterior with both of my previous pregnancies. It's so very annoying. I can't feel anything yet so I reckon I have another one!


----------



## Boo44

I had anterior first time and a nice posterior one second time and the difference in movements was huge!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mine is anterior too and I don't feel her often at all. The clothes are from John Lewis :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have a posterior placenta but still don't feel her. She is snuggled right down with her back to my front and has done the last 2 scans. It must be her preferred position. She doesn't like to move from there! I guess all her movements are on my inside and the little flutters now and again are her changing position. 
She seems like a chilled out little baby when we have scans and doesn't like to co-operate! 
I do wish I could feel bigger movement though. She makes me worry. Xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I had the most strange experience last night.. my puppy lies on my bump she's only small and barely weighs anything :lol: but baby always moves when she's resting on me but last night i had a huge outburst of pain not constant I felt and she was pushing out so hard! Canta think what it was head/bum etc didn't feel like a foot etc but my god it was painful :lol: OH felt and pressed too hard :rofl: 

But was so odd anyway noticed my stomach is getting harder though!
Not looking forward to walking to scan tomorrow in the snow! We live on a hill that's the main reason :dohh:

Sons birthday too 28th we was taking him space centre as every year it's snowed badly do we couldn't go we was going next Saturday so I hope it stops for him!

Good luck for your scan Rhi!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What time is your scan today Rhi? I can't wait to hear all about it! 

16+6 and still no movement. I'm trying very hard to be rational but yesterday I started to feel a bit pessimistic and I've woken up this morning with the same sense of doom. I'm desperate to know how the baby is doing in there but I'm struggling to find any positivity today.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I LOVE those blue rompers!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It's a girl! We are basically in shock haha.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> It's a girl! We are basically in shock haha.

Congratulations on :pink:!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Wow what's going on with all the girls? Congrats on team pink rhi xx


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> It's a girl! We are basically in shock haha.

So exciting! X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A lovely little pink bundle for you Rhi. Xx
Come on blue bumps, where are you? Xx


----------



## Boo44

Starting to feel quite special over here! :D :blue:


----------



## ehjmorris

Congratulations :) another little girl

Dont worry Boo within the next few weeks im sure we will have another boy! unless those waiting for birth to find out


----------



## ehjmorris

Rhi can you show us a picture?


----------



## Boo44

ehjmorris said:


> Congratulations :) another little girl
> 
> Dont worry Boo within the next few weeks im sure we will have another boy! unless those waiting for birth to find out

That's what everyone has said ehjmorris :haha:

Yes pictures please Rhi!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

In nature there are slightly more boys born every year. This group doesn't seem to be helping that number! 
The year I had DS1, he was the only boy on the ward. It felt quite special. 
I'm sure we'll have more gorgeous boys soon. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Lil_Pixie said:


> What time is your scan today Rhi? I can't wait to hear all about it!
> 
> 16+6 and still no movement. I'm trying very hard to be rational but yesterday I started to feel a bit pessimistic and I've woken up this morning with the same sense of doom. I'm desperate to know how the baby is doing in there but I'm struggling to find any positivity today.

Sorry you're not feeling positive 16+6 is still generally early for movement - sending lots of :hugs: your way. Hope you feel reassured soon.


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow congratulations Rhi x


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Rhi!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats rhi! i'm shocked another girl!!!!!!!


omg i can't wait mines tomorrow at 3 :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck tomorrow Mommy. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks teeny :)

When I had dd she was the only girl the delivered that whole week too. Kind of special! Whatever this bean is I can't wait to have it!


----------



## Boo44

I met five other mums when my first was a baby and we are still all great friends now. Between us we've now produced 10 boys and 2 girls - I'm not used to this being the only boy thing!


----------



## joo

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> It's a girl! We are basically in shock haha.

Oh wow!! I'm so shocked I really thought the boys would start rolling in now. Congratulations Rhi xx



Boo44 said:


> Starting to feel quite special over here! :D :blue:

Your boy is going to have his pick of the girls by the looks of things Boo!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I can't believe this ratio!! Yes Boo all our girls will be fighting over your handsome little man!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

PICS ! 

I have been out all day :haha:
 



Attached Files:







scanpic2.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 8









babyscan.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, so exciting!!!

Baby was so active last night. I've felt her a bit here and there today. Hoping for another active night <3


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I haven't felt ANY movement yet, and I'm 19 weeks in 2 days, 2nd pregnancy as well! 

My placenta is anterior, it really does make such a difference.. with my son (posterior placenta) I was feeling big strong kicks constantly by this point! 

Baby had a lovely strong heartbeat at my appointment a week ago so everything is good, just must be the placenta causing this, I'm small and slim and don't have much bump either.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi I'm so happy for you! 

I'm not sure if I'm leaning towards boy because I want it to be a boy or because I just can't imagine myself with anything else. I think it's probably the latter because when I really think about it I don't have any hopes or worry about gender at all.

We've had a really relaxed day, I've spent the whole afternoon watching private practice and sitting very still. Still no movement :-(


----------



## karlilay

Congrats Rhi!

Is anyone else so nervous for 20 week scan. I cant sleep with nerves over it :(


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> Congrats Rhi!
> 
> Is anyone else so nervous for 20 week scan. I cant sleep with nerves over it :(

Me, I am. I'm just desperately hoping the kidney issue hasn't gotten worse or different and they don't find anything else. Anomaly scans are so nerve wracking xx


----------



## karlilay

Aw Boo :( I forget about your little mans poor kidneys.... hopefully everything will be ok. Is there a possibility of it getting better or is it impossible? Sorry i dont know too much about these things. 

I never worried with the others, i just popped along and was excited to see my baby. This time i feel awful. Its really scary... :(


----------



## joo

karlilay said:


> Congrats Rhi!
> 
> Is anyone else so nervous for 20 week scan. I cant sleep with nerves over it :(

Me too, can't decide if it's because of my previous loss or not but don't remember being worried with DD, just excited to see her again and find out gender. This time I have put it in my head they're going to pick something up, I always feel doomed especially after they told me they picked up group b strep. 

I'm also a bit bummed because it looks like we'll be keeping our previous pram just updating the colours on it. I tried to convince OH but he was only looking at really cheap ones I didn't like and he wants to go on holiday so looks like I'll have to make do. I don't think he appreciates just how much walking I do and how many miles that pram must have done - don't get me wrong I love it and it's done really well, but I'm not convinced it will last. I said what if the chassis breaks? He said "then we'll just get a new one" but I said we can't "just" get a new one, how can we if we can't just do that now?? We'll have to save for one and then I will be without a pram. Arrgh!! I am just not bringing it up any more.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Rhi! Cute pics :)

Still no movement here & I have a posterior placenta so I can't really understand why I've felt nothing :(

Gorgeous clothes Angel!

Good luck tomorrow Mommy.

I found my 'lost ' maternity clothes today at last so I'm delighted. It's the little things, eh? ;) they're currently in the machine & I should have tons of stuff now to last me, once I start wearing them.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yes, mine is in two weeks! 

I found out the gender obviously, so i only just seen baby today! I know that they weren't looking in detail for anything untoward though. They did spend along time checking everything but nothing like when they do the anatomy scan. I'ts so worrying isn't it. Feels like I have told everyone we are having a girl and I just spent a fortune on baby clothes (oops) I'm still in shock haha. Now i'm back to being nervous :/


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> Aw Boo :( I forget about your little mans poor kidneys.... hopefully everything will be ok. Is there a possibility of it getting better or is it impossible? Sorry i dont know too much about these things.
> 
> I never worried with the others, i just popped along and was excited to see my baby. This time i feel awful. Its really scary... :(

Don't worry about it! No his abnormal kidney won't go normal or anything, but his other one looks perfectly fine and I will worry all pregnancy about it staying like that I'm sure! Also the consultant had a very thorough look at 16+4 and couldn't see any other problem but I'm a worrier so am scared for the next scan!

Will you find out gender at the 20 week scan joo or do you have a gender scan booked? I forget!


----------



## joo

Just the 20 week anatomy scan, a week on Tuesday :) x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes I'm nervous, I've been nervous about everything compared to my 1st pregnancy. Last time I was just so laid-back about everything and nothing played on my mind. This time round I panicked over the wine I drank before I found out, have been scared for the 12-week scan because of the possibility of a missed miscarriage, then had really bad anxiety waiting for the Downs test results.. all things like that that I didn't even really consider last time! I think I'm just a lot more aware these things can happen to anyone this time round. I'm more clued upon the 20 week scan and have read about what they're looking at and it is very scary. I am looking forward to seeing baby again though obviously :) x


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on team pink Rhi!


I bought a few more baby things today - a baby mat, and a few more nappies to our newborn stash - I'm waiting till we know the gender before I buy more nappies because there are lots of cute boy/girl ones which I like. 

I hope everyone had a good weekend, blahhhh Monday tomorrow. :sleep:


----------



## SecondNote

Congrats Rhi! 

I find out tomorrow. So excited! I won't be able to sleep! lol


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> congrats rhi! i'm shocked another girl!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> omg i can't wait mines tomorrow at 3 :)

So exciting! Do you have a hunch of what it might be?

I still have to wait 12 days :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't even know when my 20-week will be as I've changed hospitals so am waiting for the letter still! I saw the most gorgeous boy nursery and bedding set today and it did make me start to reconsider not finding out, I've yet to see any unisex things I really love. But we're still firmly team yellow anyway, I'll just have to shop around a bit more. 

Ooh can't wait to hear what you're having Secondnote :) x


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehjmorris said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> congrats rhi! i'm shocked another girl!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> omg i can't wait mines tomorrow at 3 :)
> 
> So exciting! Do you have a hunch of what it might be?
> 
> I still have to wait 12 days :(Click to expand...

I'm not sure! I think boy but I thought dd was a boy so I can't be trusted haha. I'm just so excited. And 12 days isn't tooooo bad! Always seems to drag to it doesn't it?!


----------



## ehjmorris

Boo44 said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Aw Boo :( I forget about your little mans poor kidneys.... hopefully everything will be ok. Is there a possibility of it getting better or is it impossible? Sorry i dont know too much about these things.
> 
> I never worried with the others, i just popped along and was excited to see my baby. This time i feel awful. Its really scary... :(
> 
> Don't worry about it! No his abnormal kidney won't go normal or anything, but his other one looks perfectly fine and I will worry all pregnancy about it staying like that I'm sure! Also the consultant had a very thorough look at 16+4 and couldn't see any other problem but I'm a worrier so am scared for the next scan!
> 
> Will you find out gender at the 20 week scan joo or do you have a gender scan booked? I forget!Click to expand...

Oh boo i must of missed this, im sorry about his little kidne!


----------



## Starlight32

I was nervous about the anatomy scan, and I'm nervous about the follow up next week because I don't want the tech to push so hard and hurt my tummy. I'm definitely going to ask them to not push hard because I was sore for a few days after the first time around. Do you think the tech will understand and listen? I don't want to come off as a brat, but I don't want to be sore because of it either. What if the tech says she has to push that hard to get the pictures?

We are starting to look at what we will buy for baby in the next few weeks. Does anyone use a portable crib or something of the sort for when baby naps downstairs, not in their bedroom, during the day. I read the safest place for baby to sleep is a standard crib, so I'm kind of torn if we should get a portable crib for downstairs napping during the day when we are awake and downstairs.

Squig, I have a posterior placenta and didn't feel definite movement until 17w6d (almost 18 weeks as I was up late for New Year's Eve that night).


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight my baby wouldn't nap anywhere but her crib or on me. So the portable was out. We are planning on getting one with this one (pack n play) but I will still be putting baby upstairs in its crib for naps if I can. Quieter and easier for us because of dd


----------



## ehjmorris

Ur telling me! Its okay we will know soon what our lil one is then i can really start to plan everything and call it by its name :)


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight I would ask the tech not to press so hard. They don't need to press hard to get the pictures. My son napped in his swing the first few months.


----------



## ehjmorris

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> PICS !
> 
> I have been out all day :haha:

Beautiful pics! And definitely a girl :p


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Who's next up for a scan. I know there is one today!?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mommy and Secondnote I think. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck to the ladies having their scans today, I hope it all goes well :)


So sick of hearing about snow! all we've had is ice :(


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mines today at 12.10 but I already know :lol:
But seen as the tech seemt iffy to me I'll confirm I guess .. 

Still hoping everything's okay with baby tbh!


----------



## Becyboo__x

vaniilla said:


> Good luck to the ladies having their scans today, I hope it all goes well :)
> 
> 
> So sick of hearing about snow! all we've had is ice :(

We had it for a day then it rained last night and it's all gone now :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah, it's all gone here. Thankfully :) Horrible stuff! 

Went into town and tried not to buy too much, was made alot easier by the fact the shops are still crap. Hate January, When stores are still trying to flog their left over Christmas rubbish and the new stock hasn't come in. 
Sods law; every nice thing i saw was for a boy! haha. 

Picked my double though, going to shell out and get the bugaboo donkey (hopefully) 
It's pricey but it's the only one that seem to do everything we need it to do.


----------



## Boo44

Rhi we have the bugaboo donkey and it's been brilliant. Am going to get a new cover for this baby :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> Rhi we have the bugaboo donkey and it's been brilliant. Am going to get a new cover for this baby :)

Glad to hear it has a fan! I showed my MIL, i thought she was going to have a heart attack. 

My dad's exact words "how much?" .... "F***ing hell for a bloody pram, what a joke, they really are taking the p***" 

Then i sort of spaced out as he moved the subject onto how "it's the same with weddings, and bridal crap, They hear the word wedding or baby and it doubles in price, shouldn't be allowed" 

I did still manage to convince my parents to gift us some money towards it though :haha: So that's nice :) 

It really does look lovely, and it doesn't SEEM to be that big (i got the tape measure out) haha. 

What new colour are you getting new ? I love the ice blue :) So i'm deffo getting that colour for little mister. They don't seem to have any of the artsy ones in at the moment? I'm sure they had a banana pattern years ago.


----------



## Boo44

How old will yours be when the baby comes again Rhi? My first was 18 months when second arrived so that's when we splashed out on the donkey and I've used it practically every day since! They are now 2 and 3 and the big one will still sit in it sometimes when we're out and about. The best thing is using it as a single with the basket on the side. I swear every single time I take it out I get a 'ooh that's a good pram with the side basket!' haha. 

I like the light blue colour and also want to look at the greens and greys I think.

It gets through most SINGLE doors, it's really not that wide I can shop fairly comfortably with it.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

He will be 2 years and 4 months. I like that once he stops using it I can turn into a single =) cos that's a huge issue really. Buying a double that won't get any use after 9 months or so was a big worry


----------



## Starlight32

Baby had been moving a bit all morning! I usually don't feel her moving in the morning time so this is a nice wake up surprise. 

Geralyn, do you think the tech will get offended? I'm definitely going to mention it, I just want to make sure I go about it the right way. Maybe I'm overthinking lol.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starling you could just say your stomach is a bit tender and ask them to be gentle? 

We've just got the armadillo flip XT from mamas and papas. Should be 479 but we got it for 239 because they're discontinuing that colour. Xander will be 4.5 so we only need a single, and now that I have a car and won't be walking everywhere we definitely focused on price! 

Good luck to the ladies having scans today!


----------



## vaniilla

We got a new cover for our bee, the bee3 covers are extendable which is what won me over, we've gone for grey melange as I love the colour. I love the donkey! it looks lovely, I see a few of the parents on the school run with them and they look very practical. 

Why is it monday? why does the school run feel longer on monday? :haha:

ordered more nappies today as a site is having a closing down sale. 

I'm looking forward to seeing the scan updates :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

it's only 9 am and scan is at 3! yikes! but i'll update when i can ladies! :) very exciting stuff!


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9797_zpsa6t8f6po.jpg

20 week scan :)
All healthy and everything good! Confirmed still on team :pink:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww yay :) lovely pic!


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous clear picture that one Beccy! Glad all was fab

Vanilla - my friend has the new chameleon hood which is extendable and it's so good! Can't wait to get an extendable one for the baby this time for our donkey x


----------



## Tinky_82

Beautiful scan Becyboo


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely scan pic beccy :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

lovely scan beccy! glad you're still team pink!


----------



## Squig34

Good news Becy & sweet pic :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congrats on a healthy baby Becy! And major congrats as well on another team pink Rhi! 

Yayyyy it's finally the day for you mommy!! Can't wait for your update soon! :D good luck to anyone else with scans today as well!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm looking forward to hearing about everyone's upcoming scans!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lovely picture beccy!

We have the Urbo from Mamas and Papas from Micah and hopefully it'll last for this little lady too. I want to get a new liner for inside as his has ripped at the top but other than that it's good to go I think. I am gutted I just missed out on a custom liner on eBay with a vintage bicycle print. Hoping another comes up!


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight I would just mention you were sore after your last scan and hopefully they'll be understanding


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm nervous for my anatomy scan and it's two weeks away! 
Pregnancy is such a worry isn't it. 

I went out and purchased pink clothes today. For the first time EVER. haha. 
I kept ending up back in the boy section though, i'm naturally drawn to dinosaurs and trucks hahah.


----------



## karlilay

Aw Beccy, her little nose :cloud9: glad everything all all fine, my 20 week one is tomorrow at 11.20 I'm so nervous I haven't eaten today, my anxiety is really getting the best of me atm.

I really hope everything's ok, I feel her all the time, in fact she's kicking right now. I just want good news, I have no reason to beleive it will be anything but, but still terrifying :(


----------



## karlilay

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm nervous for my anatomy scan and it's two weeks away!
> Pregnancy is such a worry isn't it.
> 
> I went out and purchased pink clothes today. For the first time EVER. haha.
> I kept ending up back in the boy section though, i'm naturally drawn to dinosaurs and trucks hahah.

I am too Rhi! I love dinosaurs! And cars and trucks, i buy Zach way more than both girls put together. 
I brought some hooded towels today, some newborn dummies and a little soft toy.

Iv got a Quinny bUzz for this baby, it's immaculate and comes with everything, it was £65 off a local selling site!


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I know what you mean, I'm really nervous for the scan too, the worry never goes does it?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so nervous about my anomaly scan in 3 1/2 weeks. I don't feel baby girl and it makes me worry. I just hope and pray that all is okay. Seems like forever away too. Xx


----------



## joo

That's a great pic Becyboo! I'm pleased everything was as it should be.

I love seeing all the scan pictures, it's making me really excited for mine a week tomorrow!

I have the Urbo too but it's had a hard life and it's also our 3rd one they sent us due to front wheel locking on the other two. This one started locking towards the end of us using it with DD but OH seemed to fix it, although we didn't use it much after so not sure how fixed it is. We've been really fortunate OH's parents have offered to buy us a pram but we have been refusing so far. It's so different to last time because I'm a SAHM this time so we just don't have the budget we Had before. I have come around to the idea of updating our old pram after speaking to M&P spares and pricing it up, but if it breaks then he is going to have to fork out for a new one! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi girls can totally rock the dinos! ;)

My dd is in LOVE with dinos. 

2 hrs til scan omg. I'm going crazy!


----------



## GeralynB

My scan is Friday and I can't wait to see baby again!


----------



## mommyxofxone

That's so great geralyn. This will be my last (as long as everything is OK)


----------



## joo

Good luck mommy!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

mommyxofxone said:


> Rhi girls can totally rock the dinos! ;)
> 
> My dd is in LOVE with dinos.
> 
> 2 hrs til scan omg. I'm going crazy!

I know but i want something different hahah :haha: until she has a say it shall be bunnies and fairies :winkwink: 


I just can't help myself looking at the boys stuff, i think it's because it's what i'm familiar with.


----------



## Starlight32

Our baby girl will have a dino bath towel. It's so cute!


----------



## Dory85

What a lovely clear scan pic &#9825;

I've been to my GP today and it's confirmed that I have SPD again but primarily in the back this time. He's going to refer me to an obstetric physio if there is one but failing that, just the standard but I've heard they're pretty limited in what help they can give.


----------



## Boo44

Checking in for any more news from today's scans!


----------



## SecondNote

I am waiting to get called back. Eeee! I am so nervous.


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Naww yay :) lovely pic!




SecondNote said:


> I am waiting to get called back. Eeee! I am so nervous.

Called back for what secondnote! X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Scaannnnns!!!


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't bought anything for baby yet mostly because I found out the gender so early (14 weeks) and I want to make sure she is still a she at our scan on Friday before I buy anything.


----------



## SecondNote

I am shocked. It's a girl! I really can't believe it. But I'm so excited!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Another pink!

Congrats secondnote!


----------



## karlilay

Congrats SecondNote xxxx


----------



## Starlight32

Secondnote, what exciting news!

We are looking into baby stuff and I'm wondering.... what's better, bouncer or swing?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Secondnote, congratulations on your pink bundle. Xx


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Secondnote, what exciting news!
> 
> We are looking into baby stuff and I'm wondering.... what's better, bouncer or swing?

We had a bouncer swing combo. You could take the seat off to use just the chair. https://m.albeebaby.com/graco-duet-..._a_7c1838266&gclid=COH03IOdtMoCFc4YHwodyyMGvw


----------



## GeralynB

Secondnote congrats!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congratulations =)


----------



## ehjmorris

SecondNote said:
 

> I am shocked. It's a girl! I really can't believe it. But I'm so excited!

Congrats :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Starlight32 said:


> Secondnote, what exciting news!
> 
> We are looking into baby stuff and I'm wondering.... what's better, bouncer or swing?

I have both, we purchased the swing because it was a lot bigger and was on sale too! Plus my mum gave me two bouncers lol im not sure why i need two tho


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Secondnote x


----------



## joo

SecondNote said:


> I am shocked. It's a girl! I really can't believe it. But I'm so excited!

Congratulations!! I can't believe it!! I have just had to tell OH about this group's gender scans. How many girls do we have so far now? Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think it's 12 now?


----------



## GeralynB

12 girls 1 boy so far


----------



## AngelofTroy

GeralynB said:


> 12 girls 1 boy so far

:wacko:


----------



## GeralynB

I'm interviewing a doula on Thursday but don't really know exactly what to ask her.


----------



## mommyxofxone

:blue: !


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on :blue: mommy!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

We have another blue ?!?! Yay =) congrats !


----------



## SecondNote

Aww yay! congrats on team blue mommy!


----------



## Tinky_82

Congrats Mommy x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations mommy!!


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on team pink secondnote! :D


----------



## Boo44

joo said:


> SecondNote said:
> 
> 
> I am shocked. It's a girl! I really can't believe it. But I'm so excited!
> 
> Congratulations!! I can't believe it!! I have just had to tell OH about this group's gender scans. How many girls do we have so far now? XxClick to expand...

Haha I had to do the same thing with my hubby - he was pretty proud :haha:

EDIT - ooh yay mommyofone just seen the blue news, welcome to the gang! I was sure I couldn't be the only one forever!!!


----------



## Boo44

Geralyn I haven't bought anything yet either, I'm pretty 'superstitious' I just don't like to get too comfortable until I'm further on! I have my eye on some gorgeous baby boden stuff and a cath kidston blanket and the bugaboo new cover but I'm holding off buying any of it just yet. The one thing that is underway is my mum knitting him a beautiful baby blue cardigan which she started the minute we found out! <3


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: SecondNote & :blue: Mommy! 12 girls & 2 boys! So exciting to see what the next few weeks bring & whether things even out :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congratulations Secondnote and mommy!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team blue!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies! Will update with photos later!!!!


----------



## babyclements

Wow, finally another boy! I've been more stalking the pages than actually posting! My scan isn't till February 10th! Very excited! Jealous of everyone who knows :)


----------



## joo

Congrats mommy!! Hurray another :blue: at last! I am so sure I will be joining you and Boo next week. I got OH to get all of our baby things out of the loft tonight but I have decided I am not going to sort through clothes until next week when we hopefully find out the gender because I don't want to get all emotional over all my daughter's girly clothes when I'm feeling pretty good about things at the moment :cloud9: 

OH got his holiday today so I definitely won't be getting a new pram. May be I can convince him to treat me to a nice baby sling instead :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> :blue: !

Woohoo a boy!congrats :)


----------



## Starlight32

Mummyx, very exciting!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies! We are thrilled :) and everything looks good. They made me wait an hour for my appt :dohh: so dd was a bit wound up by the end but she managed.


----------



## mommyxofxone

anyone have the code for the dragonfly team blue?


----------



## GeralynB

Yes, what are the codes? I need to put them on the front page


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone - Huge congrats on team blue! I'm pretty sure I'll be joining you guys in a few weeks too! :dance:


----------



## gaiagirl

Congrats ladies! Finding out is so exciting. I can hardly wait. 2 weeks!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Mommy on a gorgeous boy. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Blue

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Blue_zpsdyhpchws.gif[/IMG]


Yellow

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Yellow_zpscemqngmz.gif[/IMG]


Pink

PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_Pink_zpsvv6yfmpe.gif[/IMG]


Plain


PHP:

[IMG]https://i1303.photobucket.com/albums/ag147/kwynia25/June_Dragonflies_zpswhofgoag.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Becyboo__x

That took me awhile to find :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My anatomy isn't for twenty days =( I'll be exactly 20 weeks though. Just feels like ages.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I managed to use the logo in my signature. :happydance:

Thanks Beccy for locating and posting them. :thumbup: xx


----------



## Starlight32

My husband told some of his family about what name we are thinking about for baby girl, and they apparently don't like it. I wasn't there, so I don't know their reaction, but I predicted it wasn't a good idea to tell them. Neither of us want to change the name because of them, but my husband definitely needs to grow some thicker skin as he was a bit upset.

They apparently were hoping we would do a family name, but my husband has already decided he doesn't want to go in that direction. I liked some of the names, but I think I like Hannah better.


----------



## Squig34

My scan this morning went well, my little Squiggle is growing as (she) should - no I don't know the gender yet!- so am very relieved & now feeling confident enough to start a pregnancy journal! Next scan in 2 weeks then big scan the following week, yay :)


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, glad baby is looking good!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squig, so pleased that bubba is growing well. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad everything went well at the scan *Squig * :)


Starlight32 - that's how it always goes isn't it, families seem to sometimes have strange ideas about naming babies, ultimately it's your decision and Hannah is a very lovely name.


It' a maximum of 3 degrees here today, too cold! come on spring, where are you!!

20 days here too Rhi, I really think it's too long to wait - I've started to have nightmares that baby has dissapeared and I'm not pregnant anymore, it doesn't help that I've not had any proper movements. My pregnancy app said this week I should have moments and that has me really worried even though I know it's supposed to be a guide, it was very much worded you should rather than you may :dohh:.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight I think Hannah is lovely. No one likes the same things though and it's the same with baby names. Unfortunately it always feels a bit personal when it's a name for your baby. Everyone does it though. How often have you found yourself biting your tounge at the names your friends have chosen etc ? I know I have lol. Sometimes it's best to say nothing as no one ever has a bad word to say after they already named =) :hugs: Hannah may well actually be our middle name choice yet (after dh gran) 

Glad all is well squig =) 

I'm not feeling much. Yesterday I had some bubbles and considering this is my third that's rubbish haha. I wouldn't worry (I know ughhh right) I never feel much at this stage.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hannah is a lovely name! 

Personally we won't tell family or friends our possible names, but then we won't decide 100% on the name until she's born.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Beccy- thank you for finding the codes!!!


Starlight- i'm sorry hun. that's how my family was when i told them dd's name. My father even said 'you still have time to change it' i said no i'm not doing it. Basically we decided when we did tell the name, we had to be confident enough in it, that we didnt' care what anyone else thought. this is OUR baby, we got to name it, not our parents, they had their shot! make sure if hannah is what you both love you don't get swayed!!!!! We named our dd the name we wanted even despite what my family said and now, they said they actually think it fits her. :dohh: thanks for all the turmoil mom! this time around they really like our name so that's just weird.



thanks everyone for the well wishes. i still can't believe we have that many girls and just the two boys! i will have to start rooting for team blue! that's just nuts! dd is thrilled it's a boy, i was both expecting it and shocked. Going to have to get used to saying 'my son' lol! :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Got my letter through and our 20 week scan is on Monday, can't believe how quickly they managed to fit it in. Definitely staying team yellow though I think!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Is anyone in the UK applying for Maternity Allowance? I'm not eligible for SMP because my hours aren't fixed and I'm classed as a 'worker' not an employee. I'm struggling to find out what I'm eligible for. :/


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Glad everything looks good with baby squig! I can't believe you didn't have them peek at gender! I bet that took some self control! 

We gave our daughter a unique name we'd never heard before and we just didn't tell anyone til she was born. Doing the same this time around. I think it's fun to keep something a secret to reveal at the end anyways!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Troy--- Have you tried that website. Errr. Entitled to. I think that's what is called =) sorry not much help as I don't work.


----------



## mommyxofxone

miracles that's what my sil does too, keeps them til the end. which is totally fine too :) i just find it's easier for me for bonding and imagining baby if i use the name. My sil's second baby has a beautiful name, and her first, she stole my second girl name if i ever had one we had another name, she took it! and i didn't find out til it was born. but i had just told her not long before we wanted that name too. i was pretty pissed!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla I'm feeling exactly the same hun :hugs: I find myself sitting perfectly still and holding my breath, as if breathing in and out is distracting me from feeling anything :dohh: My 20 week scan is the day before yours and Rhi's so still a while to wait for me too. Wish I just had any reassurance that baby is ok. I can't wait for the days I can give baby a poke and it'll poke back :haha: 

Starlight don't let anyone put a downer on your name choice. My dhs extended family are really bratty about Xander's name. His birth certificate says Alexander, but he was always Xander from when we found out the gender. Dhs grandparents hate Xander and refuse to use it - makes them look rediculous though, the only people that call him Alexander are the dr/dentist and he always asks them not to call him that because he doesn't like it. It just makes them look like strangers to him. 

We told a few people that we're thinking of Gabriel Thomas for a boy, most people have been fine but my bil hated it and was very vocal. He thought bruce or rocky would be good names so I'm not letting his opinion cloud me at all :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry Angel, mines all sorted by my employer. I did have a chunk of info on the different worker types and their rights from a nvq I did last year though, I'll have a look on my laptop when I get home tonight


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> My husband told some of his family about what name we are thinking about for baby girl, and they apparently don't like it. I wasn't there, so I don't know their reaction, but I predicted it wasn't a good idea to tell them. Neither of us want to change the name because of them, but my husband definitely needs to grow some thicker skin as he was a bit upset.
> 
> They apparently were hoping we would do a family name, but my husband has already decided he doesn't want to go in that direction. I liked some of the names, but I think I like Hannah better.

We don't tell family and friends the name until baby is born. I don't want to hear other people's opinions about it and it's a nice surprise at the end.



mommyxofxone said:


> miracles that's what my sil does too, keeps them til the end. which is totally fine too :) i just find it's easier for me for bonding and imagining baby if i use the name. My sil's second baby has a beautiful name, and her first, she stole my second girl name if i ever had one we had another name, she took it! and i didn't find out til it was born. but i had just told her not long before we wanted that name too. i was pretty pissed!

I would have been mad too!


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=923632&amp;d=1453163740


----------



## GeralynB

Thanks for the codes! I added them to the front


----------



## Becyboo__x

No problem :thumbup:


----------



## jalilma

We have decided on a girls and boys name (since we are team yellow) and I have sworn SO to KEEP IT A secret. We had names we liked but family/friends made a stink and in turn made me rethink (in a people pleaser) :/ in good news... Ive been feeling some pretty consistent 'pokes' lately :)! in some rather not great news... Night times leg/foot cramps have started... Ugh! Congrats on all the recent scans! I have no idea when my 20 weeks scan is... It will be scheduled when I have the regular check up next week.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I haven't had cramp since my mw prescribed me vitamin D and calcium tablets. Silver linings eh :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Cute pic Mommy!

Angel, try Citizen's Advice, they should be able to help you work out your entitlements.

Miracles, they're too busy so I didn't really feel I could ask for more time but I'll find out soon enough :)

We aren't revealing our names either til baby is here. Our baby, our choice. & Hannah is a pretty name Starlight! I like Gabriel too, Pixie :)


----------



## SecondNote

So remember how my husband is so against middle names and would get mad when I brought them up? He also refused to talk first names until we knew boy or girl. Well since we found out yesterday we are having a girl not only did he immediately agree to my girl name (which I have mentioned to him a lot in the past) but I told him he could pick the middle name and he got all excited and researched names that would go well with the first name I picked... and now we have a name. 

Nora Joy :)


----------



## karlilay

Nora i really love its so so gorgeous!

I've been to my 20 week scan today, was a bit of a nightmare as i had to be sent out for a wee, some star jumps, repeat star jumps, and layed on each side and back. I was in there for about an hour, because my baby is a pain in the bum. But everything was fine! So happy and relieved. 
Shes defo still all girl aswel, wasnt shy about showing her bits!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Second note I'm so glad you got the name you wanted and your dh came round to a middle name. How strange that he just went with it in the end! 

Has SMP gone up quite a lot? I'm sure it used to be about £420 a month when I had Xander, and it looks like it's around £560 now? I hope so! My employer gives us 6 months at 100% pay so I was going to take 6 months off, but smp looks like it'll be similar to what I'll be earning when I go back to work after childcare is taken off so I'll take 9 months instead :dance: 

Has anyone thought about when they'll go on mat leave yet? I've had a little look but nothing has been decided yet


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - I'm glad your scan went well. 

Secondnote - I love the names you've chosen :)


Angel - I too would suggest CAB, they're quite helpful with these things, I think you can even get advice on the phone these days.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Secondnote sooooo glad he was OK on middle name!!!! So wonderful to hear!!! 

Who else has a scan doesn't someone have one today to find out gender? Or did I get confused?


----------



## jalilma

Lil_Pixie said:


> Second note I'm so glad you got the name you wanted and your dh came round to a middle name. How strange that he just went with it in the end!
> 
> Has SMP gone up quite a lot? I'm sure it used to be about £420 a month when I had Xander, and it looks like it's around £560 now? I hope so! My employer gives us 6 months at 100% pay so I was going to take 6 months off, but smp looks like it'll be similar to what I'll be earning when I go back to work after childcare is taken off so I'll take 9 months instead :dance:
> 
> Has anyone thought about when they'll go on mat leave yet? I've had a little look but nothing has been decided yet

I do wish I was in your position... Looks like I can afford only 6 weeks off... Actually more like 4 weeks... But daycare only takes infants at 6 weeks of age. I am beyond upset and my SO doesn't seem to understand why i "just can't take more" apparently he doesn't understand bills vs income. :(


----------



## GeralynB

Nora Joy is very pretty!


----------



## Boo44

Whoever said about restless legs - I suffer soooo badly with these and what I've found helps is peppermint foot and leg gel from the body shop when rubbed in it really soothes them!


----------



## Boo44

Nora is gorgeous! And Joy is my middle name :D

And how anyone can 'not like' Hannah is beyond me it's so pretty and classic!

We will say names on places like here etc but we won't say the name officially to people until birth x


----------



## SecondNote

Thanks ladies! :)

And I agree, Hannah is such a beautiful, classic name.


----------



## ehjmorris

Squig34 said:


> My scan this morning went well, my little Squiggle is growing as (she) should - no I don't know the gender yet!- so am very relieved & now feeling confident enough to start a pregnancy journal! Next scan in 2 weeks then big scan the following week, yay :)

That's great news im glad everything is going well :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Starlight32 said:


> My husband told some of his family about what name we are thinking about for baby girl, and they apparently don't like it. I wasn't there, so I don't know their reaction, but I predicted it wasn't a good idea to tell them. Neither of us want to change the name because of them, but my husband definitely needs to grow some thicker skin as he was a bit upset.
> 
> They apparently were hoping we would do a family name, but my husband has already decided he doesn't want to go in that direction. I liked some of the names, but I think I like Hannah better.

I love the name Hannah, at the end of the day it is your choice


----------



## ehjmorris

jalilma said:


> We have decided on a girls and boys name (since we are team yellow) and I have sworn SO to KEEP IT A secret. We had names we liked but family/friends made a stink and in turn made me rethink (in a people pleaser) :/ in good news... Ive been feeling some pretty consistent 'pokes' lately :)! in some rather not great news... Night times leg/foot cramps have started... Ugh! Congrats on all the recent scans! I have no idea when my 20 weeks scan is... It will be scheduled when I have the regular check up next week.

At about midnight i actually got a nudge :) and then i felt it move haha but the leg cramps have been starting for me too! Last night i felt like my legs and feet were on fire :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyone else told baby measuring big? Thy told me he's 9oz and should be 6-7 tops. Was just shocked. As she was giving me an earful for him being too small before they started


----------



## Squig34

Good psychology SecondNote ;) you've chosen such a pretty name :)

Glad all was good Karli!

Pixie, I haven't looked, but I was under the impression SMP was more than £650 a month! I hope it is, or I might have to take a month less :/ 6 months full pay is great! I get 4 months which is generally considered pretty good here.

I want to take as much time off afterwards as possible so I plan to start with 2 weeks annual leave & then ML 1 week before baby comes. So I'll probably go off around the start of May as I'm being induced early - less than 4 months to go!


----------



## Boo44

Oh squig just saw your news about squiggle's scan, how wonderful. I'll be stalking your journal for sure!


----------



## joeybrooks

Well I went for what I thought was my anomaly scan today only to realise it was a growth scan?? At the end of my 12 week scan the midwife said that my next scan would be between 18-20 weeks and to ask the receptionist to make the appointment, which I did. Thrums out they had booked just another growth scan???

Ah well, it was lovely to see baby again and now my anomaly scan is booked for DHs birthday in two weeks.


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks for the lovely comments about Hannah. I'm not going to let the in laws get me down. I earned my husband they may not like it because it's not a family name, but he told them we were leaning towards Hannah anyway. 

Baby was 10oz last week; the doctor said that was on target, I was a bit over 19 weeks then.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi all

I felt like sharing a bump comparison pic with you all... on the right is my son at 17 weeks and left is this baby at 16w5d.. close enough to 17 weeks... do they look similar to you?
 



Attached Files:







2016-01-20 11.01.10.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## mommyxofxone

Shape looks slightly different to me? But I don't think it actually means anything


----------



## ehjmorris

Nah probably not lol i was just looking


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm jel I still just have nothing! Slightly different shape I think =)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

joeybrooks said:


> Well I went for what I thought was my anomaly scan today only to realise it was a growth scan?? At the end of my 12 week scan the midwife said that my next scan would be between 18-20 weeks and to ask the receptionist to make the appointment, which I did. Thrums out they had booked just another growth scan???
> 
> Ah well, it was lovely to see baby again and now my anomaly scan is booked for DHs birthday in two weeks.

Oh dear. Plonkers eh! Extra scan though =) so that worked out haha


----------



## Starlight32

It's so cold. I wish I had pants I fit into! I ordered another pair of maternity pants to try.... Less than thirty degrees and I'm in dresses.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can't believe I'm 21 weeks tomorrow seems to go so fast 
Still not got a name or a few that I'm wanting to use :nope: I didn't with my son either til he was born which was no problem but I just want to be more prepared :shrug: so fussy with names I think especially girls


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - I've had to google what that is in degrees but that is cold you must be freezing! get hold of some maternity trousers asap. it said it was -2 here this morning, feeling like -5 with chill factor, I was wrapped up and still freezing :cold:


----------



## Boo44

Has anyone else put on quite a lot of weight? I still feel fine in fact since Christmas I've been eating really well, much healthier since the main ms has gone, no white bread or crisps etc and much more fruit. I haven't put any weight on since New Year's Day because of that - BUT if I calculate my total gain so far it's like 11-12lb which seems way too much. Anyone else?

My pregnancy has SLOOOWED right down its awful. Can't believe I'm STILL 18 weeks. It is completely dragging


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have a stone from pre pregnancy :lol:
I did 2 stone altogether with DS


----------



## ehjmorris

Ive only put on 4kg which is like 8 to 9lb this whole pregnancy so far, im sure it will sneak up on me soon!

Hey your closer to 20 weeks than i am haha i think so far it has gone some what quick but will feel like its dragging soon


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've maintained so far this pregnancy, not expecting that to last much longer though!


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> I've maintained so far this pregnancy, not expecting that to last much longer though!

I have no idea how that is even possible. Unless maybe I just didn't eat...


----------



## vaniilla

I've gained half a kilo since being weighed at 9 weeks however I'm still 1kg less than when I fell pregnant due to weight loss in first tri - it has a lot to do with your start weight, I am overweight and therefore not expected to gain much weight unlike someone close to a normal weight.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still minus 8 because of the 10 I lost. I suppose you could say I have gained two but I'm sticking with minus 8 ahaha.

Once I gain the 10 lb back I'm sure it will pile on !


----------



## Boo44

Wish I hadn't asked now this is depressing!

My start BMI was 22 so just average


----------



## Tinky_82

Since pre pregnancy I've gained 7lb but I lost 3 pounds in 1st tri due to ms so technically I've put on 11 lb but overall gain is 7. I'm feeling huge already - much bigger than this point last time.
Not sure the question was answered but smp is £139.58 per week.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm jel I still just have nothing! Slightly different shape I think =)

You can have some of mine :haha:


last appt i had gained 4 lbs. And i look like i've gained a ton all in the belly but i really haven't. curious how much at the end i will gain, as last i gained 31 but i was eating like i'd never been fed before, and this one isn't making me do that. but the belly is steadily growing!


----------



## Boo44

mommyxofxone said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I'm jel I still just have nothing! Slightly different shape I think =)
> 
> You can have some of mine :haha:
> 
> 
> last appt i had gained 4 lbs. And i look like i've gained a ton all in the belly but i really haven't. curious how much at the end i will gain, as last i gained 31 but i was eating like i'd never been fed before, and this one isn't making me do that. but the belly is steadily growing!Click to expand...

I'm aiming for 35lb as that was manageable to lose easily after my last one :thumbup:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo I think I'm much bigger than anyone else on this group. I'm a uk size 18, at this point q healthy pregnancy pretty much depends on me not gaining any extra weight!


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - I'm an 18 too and are pretty much in the same position re not gaining weight. I have a healthcare worker visit every 6 weeks to weigh me as my bmi is just over 35, so depressing.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Really that's mental! My bmi is 39 (gulp!) And I don't have to do anything like that. I do have to take asprin though (partly bmi and partly pre eclampsia when I had Xander


----------



## vaniilla

The midwife referred me to them - to be honest I wasn't sure what I was saying yes to - she said they would like to put me in touch with the healthy eating team to get some advice, I didn't expect a woman with scales knocking on my door :wacko: 

It would be mostly for the pre-eclampisa as you have to tick a few things to get the aspirin, weight alone isn't considered a risk. I am dreading the GD test at 26 weeks though, it sounds horrible.


----------



## Boo44

Pixie and vanilla it sounds really tough not gainin any weight I salute you!

I'm on aspirin too as I had pre eclampsia first time around


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had it last time and it was fine. Just a blood test, some super cold cold lucozade and a 2hr wait. Hardest part was gulping down that much lucozade in 15 mins :haha: it's mostly just boring. So glad I had it though since Xander was so big there would have been questions raised, but I know for certain I didn't have gd and he was a very healthy baby. He had to have so many heel pricks done though to check his own blood sugars even though mine were perfect. 

Worst part for me this time is I've put on 42 lbs in the last 12-18months, especially after the last mc. I could be so comfortable right now if I'd stuck at that stupid weight :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - I haven't actually done anything to not gain weight, lack of appetite has helped, I still can't eat a lot of things -I'm practically vegetarian now. 

But it involves a blood test before and after which for me means going to the hospital and hoping the nurses are any good on the day - phobia of needles and being hard to bleed don't go well together, that and the taste of lucozade makes me wan to vomit :sick: it also means DH has to take time off work as you're not allowed to do it alone at the hospital?! 

Pixie hopefully they won't wont put this lo through lots of heel prick tests, I'm sure everything will be okay again. Don't feel bad about the weight gain, it is what it is, focus on it after lo is here and you've had time to recover.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I haven't weighed myself in a couple of weeks but I reckon I'm at least 10lb up from pre pregnancy.. But considering I lost 5lb in first tri that's really over a stone! :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yikes the GD test doesn't sound like very much fun. Lucozade Is gross


----------



## mommyxofxone

i am nervous about the gtt test as well, but that's because my first mw with dd told me i didn't have to fast- and when i took the test i failed. it was the hour one. well they told me there i shouldn't have had the oj and should have fasted. i was very upset!!! i had to take the three hour! ugh! that was so boring but easy to do. just annoying. 

i'm going to ask if it's really necessary this time, cause i really don't want to do it again.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have put on so much weight. :-(
I was a size 10 before and now I'm very much bigger all over. I try not to worry too much as I know i will lose it after baby is here. I have put on well over a stone. 

Feeling pretty crap today. I don't feel well to start, but the fact I can't feel baby move is really getting me down. Even a few little pokes here and there would help put my mind at ease that she is okay. Pregnancy is such a worry. :-( xx


----------



## Squig34

I've put on about 3 or 4 lbs, but I think it definitely looks like more. However, given the sweet tooth I seem to have developed in the last few weeks, I'll have to be careful not to pile it on - I started overweight too!

Boo I feel like my pregnancy has really slowed down these past two weeks too! & I'm not 18 weeks until tomorrow!

Ehj, your bump looks about the same size to me but a little higher or something this time? Looking great anyway!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla aren't they always at the hospital? It is here, and the waiting room is tiny so you're not allowed to bring anyone along :shrug: sorry about the needle thing, thankfully it doesn't bother me and lucozade isn't my favourite but I can drink it if it's really cold. 

That was just because of his size, I think it might be over 9lb 10 or something is considered over sized and they have to make sure baby is healthy. I can't imagine this baby will be any smaller than my last one but I feel confident I'm not doing anything to make the baby be bug. With Xander I gained 31lbs, and lost 31lbs within 2 weeks of the birth so I didn't gain anything other than pregnancy weight. Hopefully I can do that again. 

Teeny I'm sorry you're worrying :hugs: have you not felt any movement at all up to this point or has it disappeared? Either way it's normal as I know you know, it's just a scary scary time :hugs: 

I think I might have felt the first movements last night. First I felt a poke, and then it felt like there was a washing machine in there :haha: like squidge was doing flips in there. I hope it was - the 2 months between 12 and 20 week scans is just as scary as the wait for 12 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

My midwife said they tend to do the gd test at the gp surgery, I still don't understand why DH has to come - apparently walking to the blood room on an empty stomach and back to the chair makes you unstable and likely to fall?!?!

It's been going slow here for ages, I feel like I should be close to third tri now!


They kept thinking DS was huge because my stomach was measuring huge -the week he was born they were going to scan for possible inducement but he was a diddly 6lb. I'm terrified of weight gain - I was size 8/10 when I fell pregnant with DS and went up to a 16 in pregnancy, it just never shifted and I gained more after he was born.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Pixie, it's just that I haven't really felt her at all. I know why. The scan last week showed her real low down with her back to my front. The tech said that's why I'm not feeling her. 
Roll on February, where they will check she is all okay and I can stop worrying so much. I just hope and pray that she is okay. Xx


----------



## boosted88253

So did the boy tally in this group rise to 2?!?!

I had my anatomy scan yesterday, baby is growing fine. It would not show it's face however so I get another ultrasound next month to get all the missing facial detail. It did cooperate and reveal it's gender though.....

Gender is in a sealed envelope with my friend! She's putting a party on Sunday for us so we have to wait till then! Gonna go crazy till then! Ultrasound tech was really good and found looked for it without us even realizing. I have no clue what I'm looking at during these ultrasounds unless she pointed it out to us. DH is saying girl because he never saw anything that looked like boy parts but I'm not putting my bets on that!


----------



## Boo44

Big hugs Teeny, I find pregnancy incredibly worrying too. I sometimes wonder if my anxiety is a bit too high really. I seem to find something new every week like today I'm worried that I feel a bit 'damp' down below. It's just discharge and I keep telling myself it is too early at 18 weeks to start worrying about waters and stuff like that. I will drive myself crazy the pregnancy will feel so long. I worried about all the same stuff in my other pregnancies too. It just feels like such a precious responsibility...


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boosted woooo! Can't wait to hear! And yes right now we have two boys! 

Teeny- it really is worrying. I've been feeling baby for a while now but its not constant yet so I'm always worried when I feel nothing. You just can't help it! I totally understand!

I went out and bought some boy bits today and I feel so much better. I was really getting depressed and didn't know why. It's cause I didn't have any time to shop! I hate feeling like I have nothing. So dd and I got some onesies and gowns, mittens socks feetie jammies etc. Not a ton but a few bits. Wow I feel so muh better. :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo mommy, post a picture of what you bought? I love ogling baby clothes!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Definitely! Just can't from phone but will on computer tomorrow! Keeps saying files are too large arrrrrgh


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aww I'll look forward to it. I. Glad shopping helped you feel better. I had an anticlimax feeling after finding out the gender but shopping helped me too.. Now I've got to stop shopping... :dohh:


----------



## boosted88253

AngelofTroy said:


> Aww I'll look forward to it. I. Glad shopping helped you feel better. I had an anticlimax feeling after finding out the gender but shopping helped me too.. Now I've got to stop shopping... :dohh:

Hahaha, I'm waiting so patiently to be able to start shopping, next week it's on!


----------



## ehjmorris

Boo44 said:


> Wish I hadn't asked now this is depressing!
> 
> My start BMI was 22 so just average

My bmi before my son at the start of last year was 22 so normal but then when i fell pregnant it was 25 so overweight now its 28 :(

I plan on getting back to my pre pre pregnancy weight if i can


----------



## ehjmorris

Teeny Weeny said:


> Pixie, it's just that I haven't really felt her at all. I know why. The scan last week showed her real low down with her back to my front. The tech said that's why I'm not feeling her.
> Roll on February, where they will check she is all okay and I can stop worrying so much. I just hope and pray that she is okay. Xx

Maybe you can ask ur gp to book you a reassurance scan?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

^^^ It's so hard to get scans here and i understand the departments are over stretched anyway. I wouldn't like to use resources just for my anxiety. 
It's 3 weeks until our scan so not too long now. I saw her only last week but it seems most are feeling movement and I'm worried I'm not. 
Thank you for thinking of me honey. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Teeny Weeny said:


> ^^^ It's so hard to get scans here and i understand the departments are over stretched anyway. I wouldn't like to use resources just for my anxiety.
> It's 3 weeks until our scan so not too long now. I saw her only last week but it seems most are feeling movement and I'm worried I'm not.
> Thank you for thinking of me honey. Xx

I completely understand your anxious to see ur lil ones is okay, i am exactly the same! Once you have a loss and get pregnant again its so hard not to relax about everything

3 weeks will fly by hun, you will see her really soon :)


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, I ordered another pair of maternity pants. These go under the bump. The over the bump ones were so uncomfy because I hate things touching my tummy. I hope the ones I ordered fit well and look halfway decent!

I find myself worrying a bunch if it's been a few hours since feeling baby move. When does movement become more constant? And how constant is constant? Lol


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, I ordered another pair of maternity pants. These go under the bump. The over the bump ones were so uncomfy because I hate things touching my tummy. I hope the ones I ordered fit well and look halfway decent!
> 
> I find myself worrying a bunch if it's been a few hours since feeling baby move. When does movement become more constant? And how constant is constant? Lol

Every baby is different. With my son he was never a big mover. I would feel him everyday but not all day. Usually at night he'd give some good kicks. I swear he was mellow in the womb and has been a mellow baby ever since


----------



## Tinky_82

I think at this point they still have quiet days and busier days. I had about 3 days of hardly anything and then yesterday I felt the most movement so far including kicks from outside.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I still don't feel much at 20 weeks.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm feeling more now at 21 weeks but its usual early morning or late at night.. but it's more harder pushes and flips then before but you either have a laid back baby or a really active baby as someone else said at this stage I wouldn't worry too much


----------



## Squig34

I don't feel anything yet. As I understand baby movement, the key is to understand your baby's pattern? You can always look up the charity Count the Kicks to find out more. My hospital is actually doing a project (not really the right word!) around fetal movement , so mums get a booklet all about it, to promote awareness & understanding.

I feel quite sick this morning but I only got about 3 hours sleep & I think that less sleep=more nausea!

Excited for your gender reveal Boosted :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry about the nausea Squig - I definitely think mines worse when I've had less sleep. 

Teeny if you're worried I'm sure midwife would listen with a doppler. Last pregnancy I did that as I was worrying and she could hear baby moving as well as heartbeat so reassured me.


----------



## Starlight32

Snow this week :( gosh I'm paranoid about a slip!


----------



## karlilay

I took my little girl sledging the other day Starlight, you will b fine :)

My belly is still so sore from 20 week scan :(


----------



## Starlight32

Karlilay, when was your scan? (Sorry, can't remember). My tummy hurt pretty bad the next day. Did the tech push hard? I have to go back Monday and plan to tell the tech to please not push hard!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

19 days until scan. Had a horrible nightmare about it last night and I'm also paranoid that she will be a he now haha.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, I ordered another pair of maternity pants. These go under the bump. The over the bump ones were so uncomfy because I hate things touching my tummy. I hope the ones I ordered fit well and look halfway decent!
> 
> I find myself worrying a bunch if it's been a few hours since feeling baby move. When does movement become more constant? And how constant is constant? Lol

I hope the new ones fit better, I'm the opposite - I need them to be over bump :haha:

Movement isn't supposed to become regular until towards the end of second tri as at this point they're still small and can move into positions where you can't feel anything.




Starlight32 said:


> Snow this week :( gosh I'm paranoid about a slip!

Do you have snow cleats to clip onto your shoes? they can be quite helpful. No snow here but the days we've had ice have been scary as we're on a steep hill, I've avoided the pavement altogether!


I just got my 20 week scan letter, it's now on the 8th but it seems silly they only offer evening and weekend times for the 12 week scan, surely the anatomy is more important? 

My letter says to drink a pint of water/squash an hour before the scan, I thought you didn't need a full bladder for this scan? :wacko: 

It feels like it's been too long, esp as my dating scan was at 11 weeks - it will have been 9 weeks when we have the scan. 

I've not been posting as much I'd like, for some reason the site is running very slowly for me - roughly 30 seconds for a page to load.


----------



## karlilay

It was Tuesday, and because she couldn't get all the measurements i was prodded and poked for a good hour. She didn't move alot yesterday either so they probably prodded her a bit hard too :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm definitely still schocked i can feel baby. i couldn't feel dd until well after 20 weeks. i think it was after my scan with her so .... 21 weeks at LEAST. i was over that though. So this time i'm shocked. i still can really only feel him in certain spots, and like i was suspecting it's because of my anterior placenta. 

oh and i got those photos to work, here they are angel :)

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=924122&amp;d=1453380296

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=924116&amp;d=1453380272

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=924118&amp;d=1453380282

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=924120&amp;d=1453380289

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=924124&amp;d=1453380313


----------



## AngelofTroy

They are adorable!! My LO loves dinosaurs! :)


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone - Those are all so cute! I especially love the fox set :cloud9:


Half of our newborn nappies have arrived, I'll put up a photo once everything is here, I can't believe how tiny they are!

Karli - I hope the soreness goes away soon, it's ridiculous how hard some of them press! I'm sure lo is okay although they probably found the prodding annoying too. my bladder hurt after mine- she kept thwacking it to 'wake up' baby and made me nearly pee my pants!


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> They are adorable!! My LO loves dinosaurs! :)

mine toooo! which is why it's all dinos lol!



vaniilla said:


> mommyxofxone - Those are all so cute! I especially love the fox set :cloud9:
> 
> 
> Half of our newborn nappies have arrived, I'll put up a photo once everything is here, I can't believe how tiny they are!
> 
> Karli - I hope the soreness goes away soon, it's ridiculous how hard some of them press! I'm sure lo is okay although they probably found the prodding annoying too. my bladder hurt after mine- she kept thwacking it to 'wake up' baby and made me nearly pee my pants!

thanks hun! i actually really love the fox too but they only had one of those. otherwise i'd have bought a little more :)


----------



## karlilay

Not felt her move at all today, not sure what i can do to try and encourage it, but im a bit worried now :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

kar i read sometimes they get tired and won't move one day at all in this stage


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou, i had a lemonade with ice and now shes going mental. Wish i had a camera because you can see my belly moving lol. Little buggar, was worried!


----------



## Tinky_82

Cute clothes mommy - I love bright stuff on babies. When ds was born it was really hard to find - nice to see there's plenty out there.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Those clothes are super cute! :) 

I really don't think it's of any importance to be feeling the baby at this stage, by that i mean I wouldn't worry, they are only tiny and unless they are in the right position in makes perfect sense to not feel them for days at a time. OBVIOUSLY later on it is vital etc etc. Although It's hard not to worry isn't it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Fizzy pop is a big one for me making her move and eating certain things as well even try getting your partner or even kids to talk to your belly :lol: that sometimes makes movement


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160121_085313_zpskmkcabga.jpg

My 21 week bump I think I've got smaller :dohh:


----------



## SecondNote

Aww, love the boy clothes mommy! Soo cute. Reminds me of when my son was so small. :)

I am sooo excited to start clothes shopping! I always used to pass the girl section thinking how cute everything was and now I get to buy some! Haha. It's going to be so surreal.


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou, yeah i try not to focus on movements too much, but she moved pretty consistently already so it was strange not to feel her till 1.30 ish. Shes had a good wiggle sine then though :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Lovely bump Becyboo I think my bump has shrunk a bit too - I think it's now less bloat more baby.


----------



## Squig34

Super cute clothes, Mommy!


----------



## vaniilla

I feel so hideous, maybe this is mother nature's way of saying well you're pregnant now so you don't need to be attractive anymore to the same species, it just feels like I'm sweaty all the time, I could probably power the south-west power grid, not to mention my hair needs washing every day and my skin is having serious break outs.

anyone else having problems? :wine:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> I feel so hideous, maybe this is mother nature's way of saying well you're pregnant now so you don't need to be attractive anymore to the same species, it just feels like I'm sweaty all the time, I could probably power the south-west power grid, not to mention my hair needs washing every day and my skin is having serious break outs.
> 
> anyone else having problems? :wine:

NAwww :hugs: Usually I feel the exact same during pregnancy. I don't know if it's because this one is a girl but I am mostly the same as before. 

With my boys I was greasy, spotty and had to wash my hair every single day and i still felt horrible! My face would break out and my chest!


----------



## Squig34

My skin is a mess too Vaniilla! & I'm definitely much warmer than usual at night & overall I feel stinkier despite washing! You're not alone! ;)


----------



## joo

I feel gross too, even after washing. i haven't had much of a break out lately but my skin is so awful it's become really sensitive. My moisturiser stings and my cheeks are all red- not what I had in mind when i ready about this pregnancy glow :-/


----------



## AngelofTroy

My skin is messed up too, I have eczema on my cheeks and hands and acne everywhere. :(


----------



## boosted88253

Squig34 said:


> I don't feel anything yet. As I understand baby movement, the key is to understand your baby's pattern? You can always look up the charity Count the Kicks to find out more. My hospital is actually doing a project (not really the right word!) around fetal movement , so mums get a booklet all about it, to promote awareness & understanding.
> 
> I feel quite sick this morning but I only got about 3 hours sleep & I think that less sleep=more nausea!
> 
> Excited for your gender reveal Boosted :)

Thank you! I'm patiently waiting, it's hard!!


----------



## boosted88253

Cute clothes mommy!


----------



## Boo44

They say something about girls stealing your looks or something don't they? Maybe you're all having girls! I'm not a lot to write home about by any means at the moment but my skin has been very clear ever since I got my BFP which is unusual for me! And I'm team blue xx


----------



## joo

My skin cleared up with DD, it has cleared up this time (I usually get pimples on my shoulders and just generally crappy skin on my face) but it's just so sensitive at the moment. Angel I am suffering with my hands too, they're so dry and cracked and sore. I've been using coconut oil on them as apparently it's some wonderful cure all oil but haven't noticed any difference, I put I down to the Weather though xx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry/glad that it's not just me feeling like this, I was hoping pregnancy would have me looking like a youthful goddess of sorts :haha: 

I'm getting dry hands too, I'm sure it's the weather as I get every winter.

I don't know if anyone else reads the guardian but they've had a large number of articles on childbirth lately, I had a moment earlier thinking god that will be us in the not too distant future, I really don't want to think about it :ignore:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I think it just depends on your pregnancy. I know with both of mine now my skin clears up! Hair is looking nicer than normal and I haven't had any pimples. And different genders. So doesn't seem to matter for me. I normally have super greasy hair and its been so much nicer since second tri


----------



## GeralynB

I have my anatomy scan tomorrow. I'm nervous but excited at the same time


----------



## Starlight32

Such cute dino clothes!!

Do you sometimes feel movement that feels less like a kick and more like roll? I don't know how to describe it. I feel it sometimes and it seems like it's where baby would be, but then I start to wonder if it's something else inside? I also feel taps which is more like baby poking/kicking out I guess?

I'm having bad stuffy nose and sinus pressure!! Anyone else?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight baby still has plenty of room to do flips in there. The rolly/washing machine feeling is probably baby gymnastics!


----------



## Tinky_82

^^wss 
I keep waking up with a stuffy nose but not sure if it's a cold or not.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My nose feels blocked this morning but I know it's my abcess flaring back up =( I had to go private in the end to get my teeth looked at by anyone that wasn't a complete moron. The nhs dentist was basically a revolving door of people given 5 minutes each. Well put it this way : I seen the nhs dentist in December who was unconcerned with my abcess or my gum pain etc. I finally booked myself in privately and found out my two front teeth are dead! And have given me stage three gum disease :/ due to have the pulp removed next week. What a nightmare it has been. Is it really that hard to get a decent dentist ?!


----------



## Squig34

Boo44 said:


> They say something about girls stealing your looks or something don't they? Maybe you're all having girls! I'm not a lot to write home about by any means at the moment but my skin has been very clear ever since I got my BFP which is unusual for me! And I'm team blue xx

This is the excuse I was giving DH a few days ago ;) (not that he is criticising how I look, far from it!)

Wow Rhi that's awful. I'm glad you're getting sorted but it's ridiculous you're having to pay for it. I have 'pregnancy gingivitis' - admittedly mostly cleared up now but will likely come back in 3rd tri - it's typical in 1st & 3rd tris. I know what you've said sounds like you're well past that though. Good luck getting sorted.

Hope all is well Geralyn!


----------



## vaniilla

GeralynB - good luck with your scan tomorrow!

starlight - constant blocked nose and nosebleeds here :sick:

Rhi - wow, that's crazy! are you on antibiotics now? there must be a way to treat the gum disease, it sounds very painful. I wish I could say I'm surprised but I'm not, my nhs dentist experience made us go private, most of my treatment was fixing their mistake, it makes me so angry! if I was loaded I'd sue.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, im sorry to hear about the problems with your teeth. I hope the new dentist gets you sorted out quickly. :hugs:

My little sister is so good to me. She bought me some beautiful bits for baby girl. I love Ted Baker. However, it made me spend more money as I bought DD the matching coat to the snowsuit for next winter so she can be the same as baby! :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

those are so cute and floral! :)


----------



## Starlight32

I noticed blood when blowing my nose the other day. It wasn't gushing out though, is that still a nosebleed? I'm not sure why blood was mixed with my snot! Haha that sentence is a bit icky.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> GeralynB - good luck with your scan tomorrow!
> 
> starlight - constant blocked nose and nosebleeds here :sick:
> 
> Rhi - wow, that's crazy! are you on antibiotics now? there must be a way to treat the gum disease, it sounds very painful. I wish I could say I'm surprised but I'm not, my nhs dentist experience made us go private, most of my treatment was fixing their mistake, it makes me so angry! if I was loaded I'd sue.

No I was on them over Xmas and it has gone down. The abcess is there but it's not active.. well it's started to hurt again today. It's more annoying than agony tho but that's probably because my tooth is dead. 

I Agree about being angry though. I love the nhs(for the most part haha) but the dental care is really lacking. I'm seeing a hygienist once a month after I have the pulp taken out. So that should take care of the gums. Thank god =) 

The difference in the quality of care was shocking. Nhs dentist charge 20 quid to poke u in the mouth for five mins and ignore your mouth basically. Private dentist charges 51 pounds and spends an hour looking at my teeth. Including xrays. Etc. 

I do need a root canal but he wants to wait until after baby. So he is going to remove the pulp and "dress it" until later in the year. I'm moving the kids over to this dentist I think. Under my denplan they are covered for their appointments AND to see the hygienist.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Rhi, im sorry to hear about the problems with your teeth. I hope the new dentist gets you sorted out quickly. :hugs:
> 
> My little sister is so good to me. She bought me some beautiful bits for baby girl. I love Ted Baker. However, it made me spend more money as I bought DD the matching coat to the snowsuit for next winter so she can be the same as baby! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 924292

OMG... Off to the Ted baker website !!!! So cute. I'm not going to buy anything though. I'm still worried she will grow a Willy by the next scan hahah :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Me too Rhi. But the sonographer said she was 'very sure'. Let's hope so! 

i have a cold, and pretty much every time I blow my nose there is blood. It's a pregnancy thing and nothing to worry about. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh, I nearly forgot. I got to cuddle my 5 day old nephew yesterday. He is so tiny (7lb). He smelled so gorgeous. I love babies! Lol xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Rhi that sounds horrible - I gave up on nhs dentists as they seemed to just fix things if they caused a problem which can be too late. The private dentists seem to do preventative stuff which I prefer - keeping in top of issues.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> GeralynB - good luck with your scan tomorrow!
> 
> starlight - constant blocked nose and nosebleeds here :sick:
> 
> Rhi - wow, that's crazy! are you on antibiotics now? there must be a way to treat the gum disease, it sounds very painful. I wish I could say I'm surprised but I'm not, my nhs dentist experience made us go private, most of my treatment was fixing their mistake, it makes me so angry! if I was loaded I'd sue.
> 
> No I was on them over Xmas and it has gone down. The abcess is there but it's not active.. well it's started to hurt again today. It's more annoying than agony tho but that's probably because my tooth is dead.
> 
> I Agree about being angry though. I love the nhs(for the most part haha) but the dental care is really lacking. I'm seeing a hygienist once a month after I have the pulp taken out. So that should take care of the gums. Thank god =)
> 
> The difference in the quality of care was shocking. Nhs dentist charge 20 quid to poke u in the mouth for five mins and ignore your mouth basically. Private dentist charges 51 pounds and spends an hour looking at my teeth. Including xrays. Etc.
> 
> I do need a root canal but he wants to wait until after baby. So he is going to remove the pulp and "dress it" until later in the year. I'm moving the kids over to this dentist I think. Under my denplan they are covered for their appointments AND to see the hygienist.Click to expand...

The dental care definitely is a big problem and it's partly because of the way it's managed, the difference in standards is shocking, none of them are really NHS staff they just accept work for them - taking the money and doing shoddy work in a lot of cases. 

Kids being covered is a bonus, our dentist sees children as nhs patients if their parents go there.

Has anyone seen this of your organs moving in pregnancy? I saw it on fb and thought it looked cool if not a bit scary :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/d7n3eIH.gif


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah, I just want to get ahead of the problem now, My initial treatment has been totaled at 460! That's before i decide what to do with my teeth long term, as obviously they are dead, they are slightly faded atm but no one other than a dentist can really tell. The worry is though that they could crumble over time or go black :/ 
Because the two that are damaged are the top front ones(one is already pinned in place since i was 11) placing a bridge is going to be very difficult. 11 year old me has some explaining to do. I'm very annoyed at her. My children will never be allowed roller skates hahah. 


Teeny - Fingers crossed. I had two techs doing my scan and the first one got up and walked off whilst the other was still looking and the other one asked her if she wanted to confirm and she said "ohh sorry i already decided several minutes ago" 
They then explained it was an obvious girl due to "having three lines which is the important thing" I can't see three lines, but w.e haha. Then the one that had wondered off came back with a pink bag "your first pink thing" haha. So hopefully they can't both be wrong eh. 

Starlight - yeah the blood is another charming pregnancy side effect. Glamorous we are not. haha.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh god my teeth are awful, I do have an nhs dentist and she's lovely but she's really young and beautiful and I feel like a Jeremy kyle reject when I have to visit. I've avoided it for a while :dohh: 

Someone asked my boss if I was pregnant today. When I had Xander I loved growing a bump and felt really comfortable with it. This time it just looks like even more fat to me and I hate it. My mum told me I look way more than 17w and should just cut my losses and book a section :dohh: it just makes me cringe. I need to get some loose floaty tops to cover it ip


----------



## GeralynB

In the winter my sinuses get very dry because of the heat in the house. Sometimes there's blood because of that. Using a humidifier and saline spray helps. My skin gets so dry in the winter. I hate it.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I definitely have the bumpy skin all along my jawline and whatnot. Don't think it's necessarily acne thought but it's something I've never had before in my life. My skin is also so incredibly sensitive it drives me crazy. This one is definitely stealing my beauty as the old wives tale says. And I've started back up with the stuffy nose and blocked sinuses in the mornings. Such a joy! Luckily that clears up throughout the day. 

Boosted it's you with the gender reveal, correct? What are you doing for the reveal? I've done one with both babies now and just love gender reveals! There are so many cute ideas out there it was hard to decide on just one each time!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Oh and rhi I'm glad someone is finally taking your dental health seriously! That's so frustrating that it took so long to be taken seriously. 

Good luck today geralyn!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Such cute dino clothes!!
> 
> Do you sometimes feel movement that feels less like a kick and more like roll? I don't know how to describe it. I feel it sometimes and it seems like it's where baby would be, but then I start to wonder if it's something else inside? I also feel taps which is more like baby poking/kicking out I guess?
> 
> I'm having bad stuffy nose and sinus pressure!! Anyone else?

sorry hun that stinks! and yes i have a LOT of rolling. like a bowling ball. that was some of my first movement going on in there. it's crazy. i have a lot more kicks and less rolling these days but i still get it occasionally.

also second tri is known for sinus issues. i had terrible sinus headaches for a while there. But now it's moved on finally. i was waking up with a streaming nose ugh. nothing worked but plugging the nostril with tissues.



Teeny Weeny said:


> Rhi, im sorry to hear about the problems with your teeth. I hope the new dentist gets you sorted out quickly. :hugs:
> 
> My little sister is so good to me. She bought me some beautiful bits for baby girl. I love Ted Baker. However, it made me spend more money as I bought DD the matching coat to the snowsuit for next winter so she can be the same as baby! :haha:
> 
> View attachment 924292

love the clothes!!!! so cute!!!!! awww girl bits!



geralyn good luck today!!! 




afm nothing huge to report. baby has been pushing really hard on my intestines this am, and i had to push back because it hurts! also felt first proper kick that you can feel from the outside this am as well. strange he's SO strong already? i know i didn't feel it from the outside with dd until much later than this!


----------



## joeybrooks

Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh god my teeth are awful, I do have an nhs dentist and she's lovely but she's really young and beautiful and I feel like a Jeremy kyle reject when I have to visit. I've avoided it for a while :dohh:
> 
> Someone asked my boss if I was pregnant today. When I had Xander I loved growing a bump and felt really comfortable with it. This time it just looks like even more fat to me and I hate it. My mum told me I look way more than 17w and should just cut my losses and book a section :dohh: it just makes me cringe. I need to get some loose floaty tops to cover it ip

I am a uk 16 although I suspect that with all the vomitting I may now be a 14. I find that when I put loose and floaty things on it just makes me look big where as maternity tops and trousers are a blessing as they just make me look pregnant and not fat, thankfully.

I too look very big for 18 weeks, if one more person asks me if I'm sure there is only one in there I will not be responsible for my actions.

Peacocks had a great sale on and had quite a few maternity pieces included in it, have a look online and see if there is anything you like. I got a pair of black maternity leggings from H&M which are a godsend, I could live in them and am regretting now buying 7 pairs, one for each day!


----------



## Squig34

Cute clothes Teeny!

That picture is cool Vaniilla although I'd like to slow it down a bit so I can guess where I am ;) sadly my tummy didn't start out that flat!


----------



## joo

Oh wow Rhi that's shocking!! I'd be tempted to book a follow up appointment with the NHS dentist you saw, but when you get there aka if they remember you and what they did and then what's actually going on in your mouth!! Or at least send a written complaint in, it's ridiculous they didn't pick any of that up.

I am having the blocked sinuses and bleeding in the nose again, my nose streams when I wake up and I have to roll up a nose tampon :haha: I thought I'd cracked it for the last month because I put a bowl of water on the bedroom rad and turned it down to 3 and have been waking up fine, but no it's back again. I've also had a headache for 3 days now, go to bed with it and wake up with it. I only take 1 paracetamol a day but it doesn't touch it.

I'm really jealous of everyone feeling movement. I'm still only occasionally feeling something really faint and can go days at a time with nothing. 

Joey what are the H&M leggings like? I was actually going to post in here for advice because I am after some black maternity leggings but didn't have much luck with last pregnancy, they all went really baggy at the knees.

Have any of the UK ladies received their maternity exemption card yet? It struck me last night I haven't got mine, can't remember quite how far along I was with DD when I got it last time xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Does this look overly large for 19 weeks? I am sooo much bigger than last time - I started off with extra weight.
 



Attached Files:







20160122_114322-1.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## mommyxofxone

not at all tinky esp with it not being the first. i'm about that, and i'm 19 weeks tomorrow


----------



## joo

teeny I am pretty similar at 19 weeks, may be a bit bigger if it's after 6pm x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think your bump looks great. I've tried to upload mine but it says the file is too large :dohh: 

Joo I'm so glad you mentioned that! I forgot to send off for mine, the firm's still in with my notes. I'm going to so that right now!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Joo - I don't have mine yet either! 

Tinky- I think you look lovely =) that's a great bump for this stage! I still have nothing. Cept my jaffa cake tum. I am loving the jaffa cakes Lately haha


----------



## joo

Pixie what form do we have to send off? I haven't been given any forms x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My midwife gave me a form at my booking in appt to send off for my exemption card. I held on to it because I hadn't got far enough to need it in my previous few pregnancies but I foot all about it


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I filled mine out in the office, so if you didn't take one away with you. Perhaps you did it when filling out all the other paperwork


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think it's called an FW8 form


----------



## Squig34

What is the maternity exemption card? Is it just an English thing? I've never heard of it. Here we get a form MATB1 at the 20 week scan, could that be it or is that something different?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No this is so we can have free prescriptions and dental care


----------



## joeybrooks

Tinky, I'd say that looks exactly like me and I'll be 19 weeks on Monday. Again, much bigger this time than last time and I'm actually starting to find it a bit uncomfortable, it actually feels really heavy and it's hard to sleep with it.

With regards to the exemption card, I'd be interested in that too, I also have only ever had a MATB1 form??

The H&M Leggings are great but mine are baggy at the minute, I suspect it is because I got too big a size though as I thought I'd air on the side of caution. I'm a size 14-16 and got XL and I really should have got Large. They have some lovely wee tops too and I managed to get a lovely one for the summer in their sale. I dont love how maternity clothes look but I love how they feely, I wish I could just wear them all the time.


----------



## joo

Joey I got some lovely H&M tops but one of them I need black jeans or leggings because it's denim and I am not cool enough to pull off double denim. I might have to look online because they didn't have leggings when I went in.

I don't remember filling any forms in while there either so I bet it's been overlooked, I will double check in my bounty pack in case she put it in there. The MATB1 is for your maternity leave xx


----------



## vaniilla

I filled in my mat exemption form at the booking appointment and handed it in at reception, it arrived roughly two weeks later. The ladies that haven't received it yet or aren't sure, call your midwife to chase it up for you as you should have had it by now if you've applied.


----------



## Tinky_82

Thanks ladies. 
I'm freaking out - accidentally touched sheep poo. My parents took ds to a family farm on Tuesday - today I puy his wellies on and we went for a walk - I realised later that there's what looks like poo on the side and I remember them saying he stepped in sheep poo. How worried should I be? I washed hands as soon as I got home and the poo wasn't wet.


----------



## mommyxofxone

You SHOULD be OK but I'd be freaking out too. I know those wellies (I don't know what those are lol) would be getting seriously washed!

And here were preparing for possibly 3 feet of snow to fall tonight through Sunday! And I can't sled cause I'm pregnant! That just figures.


----------



## Tinky_82

I thought of calling midwife but I don't think there's anything they can do. I'll get my hubby to wash them later - I've left them in the car. I guess my parents didn't know about the danger otherwise they'd have cleaned them :-(


----------



## Tinky_82

mommyxofxone said:


> You SHOULD be OK but I'd be freaking out too. I know those wellies (I don't know what those are lol) would be getting seriously washed!
> 
> And here were preparing for possibly 3 feet of snow to fall tonight through Sunday! And I can't sled cause I'm pregnant! That just figures.

I'd love some snow - last time we had some I was pregnant with DS so he's never seen snow.


----------



## Starlight32

I started feeling movement for the outside not long after I started feeling movement on the inside. I love feeling her kick my hand when it's on my tummy!

Rhi, The dental stuff sounds a bit tough.. glad to hear you found a competent dentist!


----------



## Dory85

Tinky_82 said:


> Thanks ladies.
> I'm freaking out - accidentally touched sheep poo. My parents took ds to a family farm on Tuesday - today I puy his wellies on and we went for a walk - I realised later that there's what looks like poo on the side and I remember them saying he stepped in sheep poo. How worried should I be? I washed hands as soon as I got home and the poo wasn't wet.

You should be fine, especially as it's not lambing season which is the biggest risk (I'm a farmer's wife and we own a farm)!

Is anyone else having pelvis trouble? My SI joints were hurting but then I cracked my hip accidently a couple of times and that's eased off for the most part but now my hips clunk every step I take and I have to be really careful how I walk (waddle) otherwise they feel like they're going to pop out the joint. It feels a bit like toothache in my pelvis?! Can't wait for my physio appointment to come through :-(


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I hope your appointment comes in soon, I'm having problems with my hips too and find that a hot water bottle is helping along with a rub from DH. Hip pain is supposed to be accumulative - what you do during the day gradually builds up, make sure you're taking as many opportunities to sit down. 


I'm so jealous you have a farm! my grandparents and an uncle (dads side) live on a farm, I used to love visiting them as a child, it's an amazing place for kids to grow up on.


----------



## ehjmorris

Tinky_82 said:


> Does this look overly large for 19 weeks? I am sooo much bigger than last time - I started off with extra weight.

No i dont think so at all, this is me at 17weeks...
 



Attached Files:







20160122_065943_opt-1.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Tinky_82

Lovely looking bump ehj


----------



## joo

Me at 19+3 (at about 8.30pm when I am at my largest!) I think this is the first bump pic I have taken. I really haven't been as attentive to this pregnancy, I think I managed to get a bump pic every month with DD.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## joo

Oops don't know how it managed to get turned around!
Xx


----------



## SecondNote

My Dad was so convinced I was having a girl he bought this dress a week before I found out. He gave it to me as soon as I told my parents it's a girl. I think he's excited! lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 8


----------



## joo

Aw that is so cute!! I would never trust any of the men in our family to go & choose an outfit for baby :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Bless him Secondnote, that's sweet of him.
Lovely bump joo.


----------



## GeralynB

The anatomy scan went well. Every thing looks good and she's still a girl. The odd thing is my placenta is now posterior. It originally was anterior and at 14 weeks was fundal and now posterior. Apparently it's normal and can move especially in the very beginning of pregnancy. Here's a pic on the sono. She has such a different profile from my son's sono pictures. It'll be interesting to see what she looks like
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## joo

Lovely scan picture geralyn, I'm pleased everything went well. 

I think my placenta must have moved early on then, I went from being able to feel baby moving and rolling and seeing a bulge around my belly button (I think because of my diastasis recti) at 11 & 12 weeks to nothing except the faintest of movements in the last week or so. Baby and placenta must have settled somewhere else. 

I'm going to ask the midwives at the hospital when I go for my scan about this FW8 form, I remember that from DD and definitely didn't fill anything in or take anything home with me. Luckily I am not in any need of the exemption right now.

Is anyone else waking up loads in the night? I can get back to sleep ok but just seem to wake every time I turn over so I'm not feeling very refreshed in the morning xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Lovely scan Geralyn - glad it went well. 
How many ladies have their anatomy scans this week? Ours is in Friday - getting nervous now.


----------



## Squig34

Love all the pics of bumps, scans & clothing! My 'bump' is still clearly uterus & tummy (spare tyre;)), not the lovely round smooth bumps you all have...

Joo I have been suffering from insomnia this whole pregnancy & now I'm also waking about 3x a night to pee.

Yesterday I decided to try some coffee (I usually love it but this pregnancy the smell has turned me). I still don't much like the smell, but the taste is fine & the caffeine gave me such a boost as I haven't had much for months! Busy day today so am starting with a mug of coffee :)

& kept my most exciting news til last - I'm pretty sure that last night I finally felt movement for the first time :happydance: it was like little pokes on the left. I tried poking back to see if I could get more, but no. They were pretty strong (relatively you know), I definitely felt them, not flutters that I wasn't sure if it was something. So I guess I'll know over the next couple of weeks of that really was movement :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig that's so exciting!! I've been feeling really unsure about it being baby too but really we were feeling things last week or last month that we thought were baby I'm sure it must be.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig that's great news, those first proper kicks are so exciting!

Plenty of night waking here too, I wake up needing to pee and then hip pain doesn't let me go to sleep for ages, I've started to have naps again in the day as a result. :dohh: 

ahhhhhh how am I not 20 weeks yet?!? how can time be going so slowly :sleep:


----------



## Dory85

Tinky_82 said:


> Lovely scan Geralyn - glad it went well.
> How many ladies have their anatomy scans this week? Ours is in Friday - getting nervous now.

Our anomaly scan is Monday morning. Been thinking about it loads and crossing my fingers everything is OK. 

I had a dream last night that I was admitted to my own ward to wait for induction. Ant and Dec were there too - that was weird...


----------



## Starlight32

I wake up during the night too. Usually the hip I'm sleeping on aches or my nose is really stuffy. My nose gets so stuffy during the nighttime!

Yay for feeling movements! My favorite part of the day is feeling baby girl move. 

I had my anatomy scan two weeks ago but going back on Monday so they can get the pictures they didn't get. I'm so nervous about it :( i hope the tech listens when I ask her not to push so hard. 

Karlilay, is your tummy still feeling sore?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Don't mind the fact that I'm in my swimsuit but it's much harder to be able to tell what my bump looks like covered in clothes. But this is 21 weeks. Some days I feel just huge and other times I'm happy with where I am, think it depends on how much I've eaten that day :haha:

Yay squig!! How exciting! It only gets better as they get bigger! Baby girl over here was moving up a storm last night! Big obvious movements I could feel from the outside which was nice. Think her and her sister were both excited daddy is back! :) 

Glad everything looked good at your scan geralyn!

As for the waking in the night I usually only wake to pee. I've finally been having the crazy pregnancy dreams regularly now. Although last night I slept totally awful, hope it's not a preview of what the nights to come will be like
 



Attached Files:







rsz_20160122_081537-2.jpg
File size: 44.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Boo44

Some gorgeous bumps here!

Secondnote - how lovely of your dad that is soooo nice!

Geralyn - glad the scan went well and im still so impressed that your sister could tell the gender so early on so accurately! I know she's a tech but still! Just shows really they could tell everyone earlier but they always say they can't :)

Squig - I too am back onto coffee and I'm so happy about it! I'm such a coffee addict normally and it really didn't sit well with me for weeks on end which was a trial. I started being able to tolerate tea, and now have moved back into coffee. Happy days!!

Joo - I wake every time I turn over too, and have been peeing every night. Gone are the relaxing sleeps!

Well I'm sick of my anterior placenta now. It's been a weird one, I felt movement SO early but it hasn't progressed at all which I now know must be my placenta. So I do feel baby daily but very light and I have to concentrate on it. Would love some big kicks x


----------



## mommyxofxone

geralyn - so glad your scan went well!! and that she's still a girl :)

Squig- thats awesome news congrats!! i love kicks!!!

vanilla- i know what you mean, i'm only just 19 weeks. i can't believe it! feels like we're almost done by now lol. haven't we been pregnant for ages?

Dory- i always had weird dreams with dd like that. I haven't had them yet this time, i'm having whacko ones but not like that. With dd the one i remember the most was i was giving birth in a hosp and then i passed out from pain. when i woke up no one would give me my baby or show her to me. said she was just 'gone' really freaked me out. i could pass on those this time.

Starlight- omg my hip gets so sore too and i have to turn. i think i'm comfy but apparently not. And it's like the outter part of my hip? the one that's on the bed proper. and it's so sore and hurty. :(


afm- i'm 19 weeks! that's about all i've got. :) we got a lot of snow so i'll be out there frolicking in it today with dd. as much as one can when they are part whale.


----------



## GeralynB

Boo- the techs can definitely tell gender earlier but they usually have to look harder and since the purpose of the scan is not to determine gender they don't want to spend the extra time looking.

I put my deposit down for newborn photos today. So excited!


----------



## joo

Tinky_82 said:


> Lovely scan Geralyn - glad it went well.
> How many ladies have their anatomy scans this week? Ours is in Friday - getting nervous now.

Tuesday morning for us, so excited!


----------



## jalilma

I was actually able to get a little video of a little baby kick! Omg!


----------



## karlilay

Starlight32 said:


> I wake up during the night too. Usually the hip I'm sleeping on aches or my nose is really stuffy. My nose gets so stuffy during the nighttime!
> 
> Yay for feeling movements! My favorite part of the day is feeling baby girl move.
> 
> I had my anatomy scan two weeks ago but going back on Monday so they can get the pictures they didn't get. I'm so nervous about it :( i hope the tech listens when I ask her not to push so hard.
> 
> Karlilay, is your tummy still feeling sore?

Its better now, thankyou. Was sore for a few days though. Baby is very active now, and i feel her all the time, so was reassuring that she was kicking away, it felt like a pulled or stretched muscle. On my right hand side. 

I have a constant cold too. I get rid of one and get another.

Just mention that you had belly ache last time, and think the other tech pressed a bit hard, hopefully they'll get the hint. :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Waiting to see if my 3 year old comes down with chicken pox :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mine is Monday at 12 :) Feeling very nervous. 

Can't believe I am 20 weeks on Tuesday and halfway there. It's startling to feel like I don't have a huge amount of time now and I keep feeling frightened about the birth, if I try to read or watch anything about it then it makes it so much worse so I'm thinking the best thing to do is ignore it and deal with it when it happens!


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - good luck for your scan on Monday! 

I'm feeling the same re birth - I refuse to think about anything to do with it. :ignore::ignore:


----------



## joo

I haven't been thinking about it either :-/ the last time I thought about it was when they told me they picked up group b strep and I was just so down for a few days so have left it at the back of my mind. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

joo said:


> Lovely scan picture geralyn, I'm pleased everything went well.
> 
> I think my placenta must have moved early on then, I went from being able to feel baby moving and rolling and seeing a bulge around my belly button (I think because of my diastasis recti) at 11 & 12 weeks to nothing except the faintest of movements in the last week or so. Baby and placenta must have settled somewhere else.
> 
> I'm going to ask the midwives at the hospital when I go for my scan about this FW8 form, I remember that from DD and definitely didn't fill anything in or take anything home with me. Luckily I am not in any need of the exemption right now.
> 
> Is anyone else waking up loads in the night? I can get back to sleep ok but just seem to wake every time I turn over so I'm not feeling very refreshed in the morning xx

Yes! At the moment im finding it hard to get comfortable and stay there, it doesn't help that I have to pee a million times haha


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck to anyone having scans this week I hope all goes well - hopefully we'll be able to know the colours of a few more bumps as well.


----------



## ehjmorris

Tinky_82 said:


> Good luck to anyone having scans this week I hope all goes well - hopefully we'll be able to know the colours of a few more bumps as well.

6 days for me... hurry up haha


----------



## karlilay

If i think about labour i go into all sorts of wild panic. :(

I really hope my midwife has some options for me, because i just dont know what to do. I want to have an epidural, but both times before ive got to the hospital 10cm and no time. I am just useless at pushing and i hate it so much, when theyre finally born, i struggle to bond with them. I dont know what to suggest though, if i try and tell her how bad my birth fear is, she just tells me to have a homebirth :(


----------



## Tinky_82

ehjmorris said:


> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to anyone having scans this week I hope all goes well - hopefully we'll be able to know the colours of a few more bumps as well.
> 
> 6 days for me... hurry up hahaClick to expand...

5 for me


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Karli that's such a shame your midwife isn't being very helpful! I would just be very blunt that you want a hospital birth but to get there nice and early and have pain relief options, just stress how scared/anxious you are and it would affect your mental health after giving birth and contribute to PND ect. Do you have a different midwife you could talk to? X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

17 days for me ! Haha. Good luck to everyone having a scan this week. We should have some more gender revels then ?! 

Karli. I think the same as tink, maybe try and talk to someone else.


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - I agree speak with a different midwife, if you specifically want an epidural and have a history of not getting to the hospital on time then hospitals are able to admit you earlier for the purpose of giving an early epidural - I remember reading it in one of the leaflets I was given by my midwife. You have a choice as to how you give birth and you have a right to be supported as much as possible to achieve this. 

I'm going in early for an epidural, I wasn't given any pain relief with DS and it really traumatized me so I'm putting my foot down this time.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm not worried about the birth. I just really hope it's quicker than my last (40 hours) and that I can do it all natural. I'm hiring a doula this time so hopefully that will help


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm actually not worried about birth either. i'm more worried about where dd is gonna be while i'm in there. she's supposed to be staying with my family and well she's never been away from home. she doesn't WANT to stay with anyone else. so i'm nervous about all that.

last time was all natural and 9 hours. and this hopefully will be slightly shorter but still planning all natural again.


----------



## joo

Karli, have you or could you try the tact of telling midwife what you want to happen, I.e I want to be able to go in to hospital early labour so I can get pain relief, I want this because of x, y, z? I have often felt the midwives are very dismissive, then by the time labour happens it's too late as you're often in no state to regain some control (that was my experience last time). Do you know if you qualify for a doula? Where I live you can have a doula if you meet certain criteria and they can help you 6 weeks before due date, be with you at the birth and be your advocate, and 6 weeks after if that's what you want. I really could have benefited last time because as I said I had absolutely no control and no choice how I laboured and gave birth so I really could have done with someone who knew my wishes and rallied for me when I couldn't.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm so worried about the birth. I have my appt with the consultant in 2 weeks and I've got a vbac workshop on Wednesday but I feel like there are too many things I can't control and I feel like I'm making a decision without all of the information - how big the baby will be and whether or not a blood transfusion is possible if needed. I had 6 days of contractions and 8 hrs of induction before the emcs with Xander - anything shirter/easier than that will be a win as far as I'm concerned


----------



## boosted88253

MiraclesHappn said:


> I definitely have the bumpy skin all along my jawline and whatnot. Don't think it's necessarily acne thought but it's something I've never had before in my life. My skin is also so incredibly sensitive it drives me crazy. This one is definitely stealing my beauty as the old wives tale says. And I've started back up with the stuffy nose and blocked sinuses in the mornings. Such a joy! Luckily that clears up throughout the day.
> 
> Boosted it's you with the gender reveal, correct? What are you doing for the reveal? I've done one with both babies now and just love gender reveals! There are so many cute ideas out there it was hard to decide on just one each time!

Yes, it's me with the gender reveal and it's today I'm so excited!!!

My friend wanted to throw it for us so I said sure. Me and dh still do not know what it is but my friend does. She is going to fill pink or blue paint into a balloon and then we are going to pop the balloon, probably with a bow! I'm not sure what else she has planned but that is the main event. I will post a pic later!5 hours left! :happydance:


----------



## joo

That sounds amazing boosted! I hope it goes well, I bet you can't wait to find out xx


----------



## boosted88253

joo said:


> That sounds amazing boosted! I hope it goes well, I bet you can't wait to find out xx

I'm absolutely dying to know! Woke up early cause I couldn't sleep to excited!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

That's sounds really exciting boosted! X


----------



## Starlight32

We might not be able to get to the follow up anatomy scan tomorrow because of weather. I'll be 22 weeks Friday. Will they be able to look at the rest of the heart another week (I'm wondering if appt spots will be cut throat as the place closed Friday and may be closed tomorrow)? Or can they only look at the heart up to a certain gestation point in pregnancy?


----------



## mommyxofxone

They can look repeatedly cause my friend was told her dd would possibly have a heart defect and monitored throughout. Baby born fine :)

And boosted best of luck can't wait to hear!!!


----------



## Boo44

They can look at the heart at any time starlight

Hope all you Americans aren't too snowed in. Although I do wish we could have some proper snow, just not like a massive storm type thing!

I've decided today I'm going to have to go and buy some bigger bras tomorrow. I'm always very small chested 34A. With my last pregnancy I stayed in normal bras all the way to the end and only needed bigger ones when I was breastfeeding. For some reason this time my boobs have tripled in size and I HATE them! I hate big boobs I just do not identify with them! But I need some soft t shirt type plain white bras to wear under my tops now and to stop trying to cram them into my tiny bras!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh dear boo :haha: 

Debating making a journel just to post pictures of all the baby related crap I buy lol. No one is "real life' is interested. Seems odd though.


----------



## karlilay

Im interested Rhi! Make one then we can compare crap :lol:


----------



## Squig34

Ah everyone here will be interested Rhi!

All the best, boosted- that sounds like a fun, if messy, gender reveal ;)

Karli & Tinkerbelle, would elective caesarians be an option for either of you, given the trauma you have experienced with previous natural births? I'm not worried about the birth either, but I can totally understand why you (& Pixie) are feeling anxious, given what you've all been through before :hugs:


----------



## karlilay

I would love one. Honestly my baby is breech atm and i would love nothing more than for her not to turn and have to have a section. The thought of natural birth teriffies me, the thought of a section, although ive read up on risks, healing time etc, makes me feel so much more relaxed. Im not sure i would ever be offered one though.


----------



## Boo44

I'm the opposite I'm going to have to have an elective section this time and I really don't want one. It's so painful afterwards and I can't drive or exercise for 6 weeks. Would have loved a normal delivery x


----------



## karlilay

I dont drive and i dont often exercise so i should be fine :rofl:


----------



## karlilay

No seriously though, i would love just a controlled natural birth. I will talk to my midwife, i hope she listens xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw boosted that sounds wonderful! My sil actually shared a picture with us with that same idea :) hopefully whoever is shooting is a good shot! Haha Are you having quite a few people there when you find out? We've done the same where we waited to find out with my close family and have done it in a fun way each time. It's simply the best!! Make sure someone gets pictures of your reactions! :) I can't wait to hear how it goes!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It's amazing all the different births that people want/need etc

I Would rather stay home with no pain relief than go to the hospital just because i hate the place so much haha. 

Hope you can sort something out though karli, as it's important that you don't/shouldn't have to stress about it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Doing alright here just have 3 feet of snow!!!/


----------



## GeralynB

We have about two feet of snow here. 
Starlight and Mommyofone where on the east coast are you?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It's something I have considered before but after a good think about it I think the cons outweigh the pros. Theres still a good chance I will have a good, straightforward and positive birth experience so I'm still hopeful for that and don't want to sacrifice those good odds for a section which is major surgery and a lot of recovery. I can totally understand why some people do opt for this though and think it is the best choice for some people. 

Karli could you not try to elect for a section? You can request one on mental health grounds and they have to consider you x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyone heard from boosted? Geralyn im in Pennsylvania ;) you're in NY right?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I want to know how boosteds reveal went! 
I keep checking back

I did make a journal though.. I think the link in my siggy works, if anyone is interested. It's bare atm. Lets call it a work in progress eh haha.


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, I'm in Maryland. I'm a bit anxious about the weather. I hate snow.

I'm going to try to call tomorrow morning and move my appt for another day. Part of me doesn't even want to have this follow up scan to get the pictures they couldn't get because of the soreness from the scan two weeks ago, but I think it's a requirement from the ob. And of course I want to make sure baby's heart is OK in case action needs to be taken after delivery (I pray baby is all OK).


----------



## Boo44

Also a scar which I hate! Another reason to steer clear of a section. Oh and the fact it significantly complicates any future pregnancies. Sigh. I was never against sections at all until I had two emergency ones and feel like it is definitely not a great option. Oh and also I feel like I failed because I didn't give birth naturally. But that's just in my mind I know it's not true :)


----------



## Dory85

I had a pretty rough labour first time round and did some reading in preparation for my second and it was everything I wanted - minimal medical intervention, I didn't even have paracetamol and didn't feel like I needed it. It was all down to not being afraid and accepting that it's a natural process and hence not tensing up. I'll try and remember to find out what it was called tomorrow (I just got home from a 13 hour shift).

Our scan is tomorrow morning so I've been having lots of dreams about birth. I'm not really scared about it, more excited about the spontaneity of it and how it will go this time.

I know I sound like a broken record but my pelvis aches so much, like tooth ache. I have to tell you all because I hate to whinge about it at work lol!


----------



## joo

Moan away Dory! That's what we're here for :) I find that in real life, especially because it's not my first pregnancy, when people ask how I'm feeling or how the pregnancy is going they actually just expect a quick "everything is good thanks for asking". If I start talking about how I'm really feeling their eyes glaze over or they look like they want to change the subject quickly haha! Xx


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Anyone heard from boosted? Geralyn im in Pennsylvania ;) you're in NY right?

Yup, on Long Island


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Where are the next lot of gender reveals ?!?! Haha


----------



## ehjmorris

Morning ladies

How are we all? Not much to report here except i too am now suffering with sore hips! Its so hard to get comfy and i know its still early but i dont remember my in previous pregnancy the baby being so low that it hurts to sit haha


----------



## AngelofTroy

Baby girl is well and truely squashing my insides already! It hurts!


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Where are the next lot of gender reveals ?!?! Haha

My next scan is Feb 10th and I'm hoping for boy confirmation so I can shop. She was sure last time but I'm nervous to buy anything!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ehjmorris said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> How are we all? Not much to report here except i too am now suffering with sore hips! Its so hard to get comfy and i know its still early but i dont remember my in previous pregnancy the baby being so low that it hurts to sit haha

Good night :haha: 

Seriously though. Sorry your hips are giving you grieve so early on. Some sort of belt might help? Sorry not my area of expertise. Hope it eases up :hugs:


----------



## boosted88253

It's a girl! Will post a picture when I'm not on my phone!


----------



## ehjmorris

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> How are we all? Not much to report here except i too am now suffering with sore hips! Its so hard to get comfy and i know its still early but i dont remember my in previous pregnancy the baby being so low that it hurts to sit haha
> 
> Good night :haha:
> 
> Seriously though. Sorry your hips are giving you grieve so early on. Some sort of belt might help? Sorry not my area of expertise. Hope it eases up :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes time difference haha!

Yeah im not sure why they are hurting this time, i cant wear one of those belts because the baby site so low and its painful as it is wearing pants lol the joys


----------



## ehjmorris

boosted88253 said:


> It's a girl! Will post a picture when I'm not on my phone!

Woohoo another princess, congrats :)


----------



## ehjmorris

So by end of this week how many more reveals will we have? Mines on sat at 8.30am :)

13 girls 3 boys.. interesting


----------



## Starlight32

Boosted, how exciting! How was the reveal?


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on a girl!


----------



## GeralynB

ehjmorris said:


> So by end of this week how many more reveals will we have? Mines on sat at 8.30am :)
> 
> 13 girls 3 boys.. interesting

3 boys? Am I missing someone? I only have 2 on the front page


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw Yay! Congrats boosted! Glad you have your answer. Can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## ehjmorris

GeralynB said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> So by end of this week how many more reveals will we have? Mines on sat at 8.30am :)
> 
> 13 girls 3 boys.. interesting
> 
> 3 boys? Am I missing someone? I only have 2 on the front pageClick to expand...

So sorry mistyped i mean 2!


----------



## GeralynB

Ah ok good thought I missed something.

I just saw there's an October group already! That much closer to meeting our little ones. And my son will be 2 in October so that really seems crazy to me!


----------



## boosted88253

The cake


----------



## boosted88253

The paint after we popped the balloon:


----------



## boosted88253

Ok ladies I need help with names now!

I had a boy name picked out lol. DH has thought of Jeslyn (Jess for short). Any other ideas? They must start with J! Thanks ladies!


----------



## ehjmorris

boosted88253 said:


> Ok ladies I need help with names now!
> 
> I had a boy name picked out lol. DH has thought of Jeslyn (Jess for short). Any other ideas? They must start with J! Thanks ladies!

Um im not very good with names but what about:
Jocelyn
Jacqueline 
Jessica 
Jennifer 
Jillian
Josie.....


----------



## GeralynB

boosted88253 said:


> Ok ladies I need help with names now!
> 
> I had a boy name picked out lol. DH has thought of Jeslyn (Jess for short). Any other ideas? They must start with J! Thanks ladies!

Pretty sure we're going with Juliette. That's a J name. :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on team pink Boosted. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Did anyone else run through the 19 kids and counting names? :rofl: 

June
Jessica
Joy
Jada
Jade
Jocelyn

Ehjmorris have you tried sleeping with a pillow between your knees? 

I think babies tend to sit lower the second time around don't they? I'm not sure, Xander never engaged so I don't think it counts for me :shrug:


----------



## joo

boosted88253 said:


> Ok ladies I need help with names now!
> 
> I had a boy name picked out lol. DH has thought of Jeslyn (Jess for short). Any other ideas? They must start with J! Thanks ladies!

I like Judith for a girls J name if that is any help, but only so I can shorten it to Jude and it goes with my DD's name xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congrats boosted! 

20 week scan at 12, really nervous and crossing my fingers all is good. On the plus side I can now feel movement, there was a lot last night and it all seems to have come from nowhere as only a few days ago I was yet to feel anything.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Jemma
Josephine
Joanna
Jocelyn 
Jennifer
Judy
Judith
June
January
Janet
Jane
Juniper (I love this!)
Juno
Juliette
Julie
Jemima


----------



## ehjmorris

Lil_Pixie said:


> Did anyone else run through the 19 kids and counting names? :rofl:
> 
> June
> Jessica
> Joy
> Jada
> Jade
> Jocelyn
> 
> Ehjmorris have you tried sleeping with a pillow between your knees?
> 
> I think babies tend to sit lower the second time around don't they? I'm not sure, Xander never engaged so I don't think it counts for me :shrug:

I already sleep with a pillow between the legs but sadly it isnt working, oh really? I never heard that but thats not to say it isnt true, i hope he or she moves up soon


----------



## ehjmorris

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Congrats boosted!
> 
> 20 week scan at 12, really nervous and crossing my fingers all is good. On the plus side I can now feel movement, there was a lot last night and it all seems to have come from nowhere as only a few days ago I was yet to feel anything.

Thats fantastic news that you can feel movement now, its the best part :)
Let us know how ur scan goes :) and add a pic


----------



## Tinky_82

Huge congratulations on team pink boosted - hope you had a lovely time at the reveal.
Yay for movement Tink - I hope the scan goes well.


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations on team pink boosted! :)


Yay for feeling movements tink!

I keep waking in the night with both of my arms numb, and I'm sure my bad dreams are due to worrying about the baby.

All of our newborn nappies are here , here is our stash :) 

https://s10.postimg.org/nqsqvfth5/IMG_0817.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/igsdhvym1/IMG_0818.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/6ozwtcem1/IMG_0821.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm feeling more and more all the time really hard kicks! Or punches :lol: 
Having vivid dreams too but it's about random people :dohh:

Not having a great time atm .. Think I'm stressed unless its still on/off sickness not sure .. or a mixture.. I can't eat breakfast I know that :lol: but stress is to do with relationship.. few might have seen but we basically was on the bridge of separating due to me getting fed up of laziness and feeling like I was looking after a teenager not having a partner. I decided to give it a chance because I don't need added stress of sorting myself out financially etc and I didn't want to be a single parent again .. but it's escalated a lot my feelings have gone and I'm literally sleeping in a different room to OH now :nope: we haven't spoke in about 2 days now either. And I'm sick of hearing off a lot of people "it's likly just hormones" it might be that but I physically am fed up I feel like I'm on my own anyway I do everything like I'm alone :shrug: but anyway :haha: I dont know what's going to happen but it will go one way or another I guess.


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry your relationship is no better Becyboo. Does he just make no effort?
I had a horrible nightmare the night before last - really freaked me out as it combined two of my worst phobias - confined spaces and spiders!


----------



## vaniilla

Beccy - Have you spoken to him properly about it yet? sometimes it helps to be objective - write up a list of the most important things you want to happen ASAP as it can be easier to face a problem when there is a specific goal - i.e him to do a specific activity or chore, work on an issue he has and see where you go. I'm sorry to hear that things aren't resolving themselves, I know you don't want to be in the situation where you're having to give him an ultimatum but if things aren't improving then something needs to be done. What does he say about it all? does it seem as if he genuinely wants to work on things and change?


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: boosted! Great pics :)

Good luck Tinkerbelle!

Vaniilla those nappies are so cute! Where did you get them? I take it they are all washable & reusable? I'm going to use disposables for the first couple of weeks til that stump of the umbilical cord falls off (on advice from other mums!) but I'm keen to be more environmentally friendly (not to mention hopefully saving money) after that! Do you just soak the nappies in a bucket (of what?) & then just machine wash as with the old terrycloth nappies?


----------



## vaniilla

They're a combination of second hand and brand new, we did cloth nappies with DS but they're not suitable till baby is a few months old. 

Nope - no soaking, this actually damages most modern cloth nappies - you can store them in a bucket or as most do these days in a wet bag - having two wet bags makes it easier as you can just unzip it and stick the whole wet bag in the washing machine without needing to touch dirty nappies.

Most people will do an extra rinse before washing so that they have more water in the drum and it still works out better - I've read you need to wash a cloth nappy 120 times to use the same amount of energy to produce 1 disposable.

https://s16.postimg.org/5appygc3l/grovia_suds.jpg?noCache=1453722343 - this is the advice I follow as online you'll see people telling you a million things and recommend you add various things but this keeps it simple.


----------



## Squig34

Wow that's some difference in energy use! So I could just Google 'cloth nappies' & find websites or are those different from cloth nappies? Do they come with instructions? ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tinky_82 said:


> Sorry your relationship is no better Becyboo. Does he just make no effort?
> I had a horrible nightmare the night before last - really freaked me out as it combined two of my worst phobias - confined spaces and spiders!

The first problem was which I knew from the start he's a gamer .. which I have no problem with but because before we only partly lived together due to him working unsocialble hours etc it never bothered me.. now he's only working part time after losing his job just after moving.. he's on ps4 more I spoke to him about it and he agreed he would help more and not sit on it all day etc .. but it just turned to feeling nothing anymore I don't even like being around him :nope: it's awful but I just see in the future we won't be together .. its just me doing everything like I do normal housework anyway but he got a dog in December which he does nothing for its me cleaning after her walking her literally everything .. which I'll do but it's a shared commitment etc. It's me expected to make meals everyday make sure we have food in*do all washing and drying. We've already spoke about it all and things are just not getting any better :shrug:



vaniilla said:


> Beccy - Have you spoken to him properly about it yet? sometimes it helps to be objective - write up a list of the most important things you want to happen ASAP as it can be easier to face a problem when there is a specific goal - i.e him to do a specific activity or chore, work on an issue he has and see where you go. I'm sorry to hear that things aren't resolving themselves, I know you don't want to be in the situation where you're having to give him an ultimatum but if things aren't improving then something needs to be done. What does he say about it all? does it seem as if he genuinely wants to work on things and change?

I just don't want to have to ask for everything I noticed as well when I do ask simple things like can you wash the pots for example he moans and its not worth it in the end I asked him to quickly make my son some dinner (tuna pasta) he complained about doing that I ended up washing the pots because it just wasn't worth it to hear moaning about a small thing.. :shrug: seems petty but I see him as lazy and he's admitted he is but I'm not looking after a grown man I see people as equal both do bits I'll do more obviously but I just feel he's selfish and I'm getting took for granted.I'm not happy I feel really miserable tbh :nope: he wants things to work because he don't want to be a part time dad again as he says his ex left him because he was lazy same reasons I'm having.. we've spoke about that and nothing changes you'd think he would realise if 1 person left me because of that if I stay like it it's going to happen again?!=
.. I really don't know it's at a point now where I just give up just trying continue with what I do everyday :shrug:


----------



## Dory85

After a horrible dream last night where I miscarried at 19 weeks we had a wonderful scan with no obvious problems and baby girl hasn't grown a willy!


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 said:


> Wow that's some difference in energy use! So I could just Google 'cloth nappies' & find websites or are those different from cloth nappies? Do they come with instructions? ;)

You can find them for sale everywhere - facebook, nappy selling sites, ebay and sometimes on sites like preloved. They should come with instructions, you get used to it quite quickly though as they're very straight forward.



Becyboo__x said:


> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry your relationship is no better Becyboo. Does he just make no effort?
> I had a horrible nightmare the night before last - really freaked me out as it combined two of my worst phobias - confined spaces and spiders!
> 
> The first problem was which I knew from the start he's a gamer .. which I have no problem with but because before we only partly lived together due to him working unsocialble hours etc it never bothered me.. now he's only working part time after losing his job just after moving.. he's on ps4 more I spoke to him about it and he agreed he would help more and not sit on it all day etc .. but it just turned to feeling nothing anymore I don't even like being around him :nope: it's awful but I just see in the future we won't be together .. its just me doing everything like I do normal housework anyway but he got a dog in December which he does nothing for its me cleaning after her walking her literally everything .. which I'll do but it's a shared commitment etc. It's me expected to make meals everyday make sure we have food in*do all washing and drying. We've already spoke about it all and things are just not getting any better :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Beccy - Have you spoken to him properly about it yet? sometimes it helps to be objective - write up a list of the most important things you want to happen ASAP as it can be easier to face a problem when there is a specific goal - i.e him to do a specific activity or chore, work on an issue he has and see where you go. I'm sorry to hear that things aren't resolving themselves, I know you don't want to be in the situation where you're having to give him an ultimatum but if things aren't improving then something needs to be done. What does he say about it all? does it seem as if he genuinely wants to work on things and change?Click to expand...
> 
> I just don't want to have to ask for everything I noticed as well when I do ask simple things like can you wash the pots for example he moans and its not worth it in the end I asked him to quickly make my son some dinner (tuna pasta) he complained about doing that I ended up washing the pots because it just wasn't worth it to hear moaning about a small thing.. :shrug: seems petty but I see him as lazy and he's admitted he is but I'm not looking after a grown man I see people as equal both do bits I'll do more obviously but I just feel he's selfish and I'm getting took for granted.I'm not happy I feel really miserable tbh :nope: he wants things to work because he don't want to be a part time dad again as he says his ex left him because he was lazy same reasons I'm having.. we've spoke about that and nothing changes you'd think he would realise if 1 person left me because of that if I stay like it it's going to happen again?!=
> .. I really don't know it's at a point now where I just give up just trying continue with what I do everyday :shrug:Click to expand...

I hate to say but he needs a kick up the backside, all I can see (as an outsider) is him shirking all responsibility, saying I know this is my flaw, but I have no intention of doing anything about it. I would talk to him again but make it clear that it's really not acceptable that a) he's not taking initiative to do things around the house and b) moaning like a teenager when prompted. It really is not good enough for him to say he doesn't want the relationship to end because it's placing all responsibility on you again - it shouldn't be a case of leave him or put up with it, if he wants it to work he needs to pull his weight.

You're his partner not his mother, he needs to treat you much better than this, I'm not sure what to suggest without sound horrible or harsh but the reality is you're putting up with all the housework, childcare and stress of making the relationship work while he just moans and shrugs like he has no control over how he behaves. Does he know how close you've come to leaving him before? maybe a part of him thinks things will calm down and you'll forget about it.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm a bit concerned about my butt cheek.... 

Since getting pregnant, I've noticed sometimes my butt check with twitch/spasm for a second. (Was not paying attention to right or left cheek). Yesterday morning, one of my cheeks (don't know which one) was at a constant spasm in the morning while laying in bed, still didn't think much of it. It must have went away upon getting out of bed. 

Since since last going to bed, my left butt check has been twitching. It's constant. It was hard to sleep. I just woke up and it's still twitching, even after showering and walking around (I notice it while I'm sitting). Has anyone had something like this?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight- sorry hun i don't know anything about twitching butt cheeks, but, my eye twitches sometimes lol! 

Boosted- i can't believe it another girl!!! congrats hun!!!!! 

Geralyn- my friend named her daughter Juliet Love. I simply adore it! what a sweet girl she is too!!


Vanilla- question for you. my friend was doing cloth diapers and she said she had them in the wet bag and they actually had maggots in there. Let me just say that turned me off to that possibility of ever happening in this house. what could she have done wrong? She only had one wet bag too.

Dory- so glad you still have a girl :)



afm nothing to report. just hanging out! can't believe i'll be half way this saturday.


----------



## vaniilla

I have never,ever heard of maggots in nappies! I've been around cloth nappies for a while because me and my sister were cloth nappied (disposables only became popular back home once I was potty trained.) and I've never come across of issues like this. There are a few possibilities - it may have been too long between washes, or a fly could have gotten in the bag and laid eggs. Using liners and flushing away poop and washing often is a good way of preventing this - especially during warmer weather, and 2 wet bags because you'll want to wash it every time you wash your nappies to keep it clean.

https://www.fluffloveuniversity.com...g-with-mold-mildew-and-bugs-in-cloth-diapers/ covers the issue :flower:


----------



## mommyxofxone

after all that, dh said no way in hell to cloth nappies lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm using cloth this time :) can't wait!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Scan went great, so relieved! Baby is so active so it took the woman a while to get all the measurements etc. 

It was also the 1st time I'd been to the hospital (we chose to transfer my care to a further hospital) and I like it, it's smaller and seems more personal and less clinical than the one I gave birth to DS at. 

I also had to give DS's weight and gestation at birth and it came up with him as being a smaller than expected baby and they've prescribed me aspirin to take daily as well as booking 3 more growth scans from 28 weeks and a consultant appointment. This surprised me as nothing was even mentioned about my son being too small or anything to do with this pregnancy when I was under care at the previous place, but the hospital explained that other places sometimes don't do this. 

We were good and didn't find out the gender! We had to look away when she was scanning the leg area. DH is convinced later on in the scan he saw something that looked like a willy, but then said maybe it was the cord :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Glad the scan went well :) i dno how you can be so patient! but good on you ! :) 
I have never heard of that either!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink so glad the scan went well! How strange about the growth only being mentioned at this new hospital, how big was your son? It sounds like they're taking good care of you! 

I've got some sort of growth chart thingie because Xander was larger than average but I don't think I get any scans. Wish I would - it'd make the vbac/elc issue much clearer! 

Has anyone felt any movement when they're travelling. I've felt some movement a few times on the bus but dismissed it because I didn't think I'd feel anything with the motion of the bus, but this afternoon I felt probably 6 or 7 really distinct whacks to the bladder. I can't think of anything else it could have been an getting a drop kick to the bladder is very noticeable/unconfortable. It wasn't subtle at all!


----------



## Tinky_82

Glad the scan went well Tink. 
Lil pixie I think I've felt movement when in the car.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

He was 6lb 3oz so not overly small, but he was born at 41+2 and they said they'd expect a baby to be bigger at that gestation, and also going by the fact I'm an average height too. I think she said some hospitals just go on weight alone and don't take gestation into account which is probably what my old place does and why it wasn't mentioned.


----------



## Starlight32

I've felt movement while in a car several times (passenger, as I rarely drive and haven't since getting pregnant). I usually don't feel movement while I'm moving my body around around though, like walking. I feel baby moving most when I'm sitting or lying down. 

Tinker belle, glad the scan went well!

I'm super nervous about my scan today because I don't want them too push hard! I'm also of course paranoid about slips with the weather and roads getting there.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

No sorry, not felt anything like that yet pixie, although i'm always driving when i'm out and about so at this point i would probably not notice in the same way i would if i was sat still on a bus/train.


----------



## vaniilla

Tink - I'm glad the scan went well, it sounds like they're keeping on top of things and looking after you and lo. You're stronger than us by staying on team yellow, we have no resolve :haha:

Pixie - no movement when moving, no movement at all really here - I hope it starts soon as I'm starting to feel more and more worried with no sign of reassurance.


----------



## Squig34

Glad your scans went well, Tink & Dory :)

:hugs: Becy.

Hope all goes well for you too Starlight!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Tinker my dd was only 6.6 at 40+6. They caught that she was SGA at an ultrasound during 3rd tri though and had been monitoring me with ultrasounds and non stress tests up until I delivered her. She was pretty consistently measuring 12-15% in size during that time and they said if she dropped to 10% they would consider her to be IUGR and would induce. Luckily that never happened and hopefully I don't have that problem again but they never even said anything about her size after she was born. I thought she ended up being a pretty decent size after all the fuss about it.


----------



## Dory85

Forgot to add that I was right about my placenta being posterior. I'm surprisingly pleased about that because my son's movements were so clear and constant.


----------



## Boo44

Is anyone else peeing ALL the time? Just today I've noticed I'm needing a wee loads. No pain. I was wondering if it's because I've reintroduced caffeine but usually I drink a ton of water so I wouldn't have thought that would make a difference .... But yes, peeing looooads today. I even dipped my urine and it's clear. Maybe it's just uterus pressure although I've never had it with my other pregnancies....


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Nothing had ever been said about him being too small before, they just put all the figures in a computer and it flagged it as a previous low weight baby. Not a big concern but it's nice to be offered the extra care, and makes me feel more that choosing this hospital was the right decision :) 

Feeling strong movement so much now! I can't believe it, it's gone from literally nothing to tons in a few days which seems odd.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo I'm sure coffee and caffeine does make you wee more than drinking the same amount of non caffeinated fluids so it could be that x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo I'm desperate to pee all the time the last few days I nearly didn't make it home in time earlier :haha:


----------



## joo

Glad your scans went well tinkerbelle and Dory xx

Oh my goodness I have major butterflies, it's my turn tomorrow at 11:30! My OH has the day off work- I am thinking he will have to sit out with DD to start with and then they will let them come in if all ok, does that sound about right? I hope they both get to come in though. Did anyone have to bring a pee sample? I have misplaced my letter but don't remember it saying on there.


----------



## Boo44

Glad it's not just me!!!


----------



## GeralynB

Hormones can make you have to pee more. 

I'm feeling a lot more movement the last few days


----------



## mommyxofxone

I finally don't have to pee every five seconds. I totally was I swear every five minutes in the bathroom peeing!!

This baby pushes SO hard on the right side of my intestines. Like make a lump and I have to push on it to stop him. It hurts something fierce! Never had this with dd. When I push he stops and moves but omg when he's doing it its painful. And he's only 9oz. What the hell am I gonna do when he's baby sized?!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck joo. I've never had to bring a wee sample to any scans but I guess it can vary place to place x


----------



## AngelofTroy

mommyxofxone said:


> I finally don't have to pee every five seconds. I totally was I swear every five minutes in the bathroom peeing!!
> 
> This baby pushes SO hard on the right side of my intestines. Like make a lump and I have to push on it to stop him. It hurts something fierce! Never had this with dd. When I push he stops and moves but omg when he's doing it its painful. And he's only 9oz. What the hell am I gonna do when he's baby sized?!

I have this too!! And Micah never did this to me either! This little lady is seriously squashing my insides, and at night I can feel all the food I've eaten that day just sitting high up and unable to get anywhere because she's just parked her bum right on my intestines!! :sick:


----------



## Dory85

Didn't need a urine sample here. At every single scan I've had throughout my three pregnancies they have commented on my ability to store ridiculous amounts in my bladder lol. I guess it's my skill as a nurse.

I just had an email confirming my annual leave and I'm feeling much more positive. The other pregnant girls at work are finishing up at 29 weeks and 32 so I was dreading trying to stay as long as I did last time but with my annual leave, the longest stretch I have between now and maternity leave is 4 weeks. It will fly by. First to get this 3 and a half weeks done and then I have 2 weeks off &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Starlight32

I'm so upset. The tech was the same. I told her to not push. She did better. Baby was not cooperating. The dr came in and I guess the tech felt rushed and started pushing :( I wish I would have spoke up. My tummy hurts now.


----------



## Boo44

Aw starlight sorry it's sore again. Was baby ok? X


----------



## GeralynB

Did they get the pictures they needed?


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight I'm sorry to hear she pushed too hard again :hugs: I hope it all went well.


----------



## Starlight32

They got their pictures and said all looked ok. I've only felt some movements since the scan though so I'm paranoid the scan hurt baby. I know I'm being overdramatic but it's hard to not worry when I'm feeling her movement less. I didnt feel a lot of movement this time yesterday so hopefully baby is ok and just sleeping. Hoping I feel her tonight to ease my mind.


----------



## Boo44

You'll be fine hun if scans were dangerous in that way they wouldn't have been doing them freely for 30 odd years remember that. It's just disappointing to feel sore again but it will pass. Baby is so cushioned in there!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry starlight, my baby was so wriggly and wouldn't cooperate today and the tech really pressed hard too. I didn't notice it hurting at the time but walking to the car after I felt so achy on my tummy and a bit bruised! Not nice. Don't worry baby will be fine :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Beginning to realise how uninterested everyone is in this pregnancy, probably with it being the 2nd one. My nan rang earlier for a catch up and asked about everything but the baby and pregnancy, it's the same every time and also with absolutely everyone else too. Then my brother came over earlier (who has also never asked anything about baby since we announced) and DS trotted over with my 20 week scan picture and said 'look it's our baby!' and my brother looks surprised then realises and goes 'I completely forgot about that to tell the truth' :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks ladies. Baby's movements picked up a bit tonight so I'm feeling better. My tummy is feeling less sore for now; I'll have to see what the morning begins (I remember it being worse the next day after the first scan). 

For those dealing with weather, how are you coping with the snow/ice? I'm very concerned about slipping! We have so much snow; it's going to be melting during the day and freezing again at night for a slippery mess every morning for a long time....


----------



## karlilay

Starlight my baby didnt move alot the day after scan either when the lady hurt my belly. Im not surprised. :( Shes back to wiggling all the time now :)

Good luck today Joo! <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

They pressed quite hard when I had mine but she did say she needed to to get measurements as baby was being naughty I was happy she did what needed to get the details especially as it was the brain/head which was hardest for her to get to .. :dohh: I was feeling on/off movement then still but the last nearly week I've had more prominent movement harder kicks/punches :) ..

I'm struggling with peeing atm which is normal usually but I had this in 3rd tri when DS was head down and about ready .. friend has described exact same symptoms as me and she had a kidney infection :dohh: so I might need to get my wee looked at to be safe! ..


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Thanks ladies. Baby's movements picked up a bit tonight so I'm feeling better. My tummy is feeling less sore for now; I'll have to see what the morning begins (I remember it being worse the next day after the first scan).
> 
> For those dealing with weather, how are you coping with the snow/ice? I'm very concerned about slipping! We have so much snow; it's going to be melting during the day and freezing again at night for a slippery mess every morning for a long time....

Buy some metal ice grips for your shoes - they go onto your normal shoes, they make a very big difference as it allows your feet to grip the ice.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

20 weeks today! Halfway there I can't believe it. 

Good luck today joo! 

Are any other ladies staying team yellow?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I got on here hoping to have an update from Joo already! Hurry up I'm anxious to know how things go! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> I finally don't have to pee every five seconds. I totally was I swear every five minutes in the bathroom peeing!!
> 
> This baby pushes SO hard on the right side of my intestines. Like make a lump and I have to push on it to stop him. It hurts something fierce! Never had this with dd. When I push he stops and moves but omg when he's doing it its painful. And he's only 9oz. What the hell am I gonna do when he's baby sized?!
> 
> I have this too!! And Micah never did this to me either! This little lady is seriously squashing my insides, and at night I can feel all the food I've eaten that day just sitting high up and unable to get anywhere because she's just parked her bum right on my intestines!! :sick:Click to expand...

i am SO glad it's not just me. I'm sorry you're dealing with it to, but glad it's not something really not normal. I'm shocked at how strong they are already!!!! at the strength they have i doubt we'll make it to due dates. i'm also afraid of the pain that'll come later on lol



Starlight32 said:


> I'm so upset. The tech was the same. I told her to not push. She did better. Baby was not cooperating. The dr came in and I guess the tech felt rushed and started pushing :( I wish I would have spoke up. My tummy hurts now.

so sorry hun, i had some minor cramping after mine- but they also did an internal YIKES during my anatomy scan which personally i think was completely ridiculous but i'm glad the heart is fine!!! hope your pain eases up, and that that was your last ultrasound for the pregnancy. I'm sure baby is just fine. :)



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Beginning to realise how uninterested everyone is in this pregnancy, probably with it being the 2nd one. My nan rang earlier for a catch up and asked about everything but the baby and pregnancy, it's the same every time and also with absolutely everyone else too. Then my brother came over earlier (who has also never asked anything about baby since we announced) and DS trotted over with my 20 week scan picture and said 'look it's our baby!' and my brother looks surprised then realises and goes 'I completely forgot about that to tell the truth' :dohh:

oh jeez!!!! I'd have been pretty down about that hun. And people haven't really been asking much about this one except my mom who is really excited this time around. Overly so. She really wasn't with the first and really is this time. I really hope its just cause she was prepared and knew about me trying where with dd she had no idea. Really hoping it's that instead of it being a boy. :/



Starlight32 said:


> Thanks ladies. Baby's movements picked up a bit tonight so I'm feeling better. My tummy is feeling less sore for now; I'll have to see what the morning begins (I remember it being worse the next day after the first scan).
> 
> For those dealing with weather, how are you coping with the snow/ice? I'm very concerned about slipping! We have so much snow; it's going to be melting during the day and freezing again at night for a slippery mess every morning for a long time....

We are above you in pa with 30" of snow. i just don't go out. most of our roads are one lane anyway and have been told to stay home by the state! and i know a ton of md is like that as well (i have friends and family down there). But i put on snow boots when i take dd out to play. However it's raining and icing out there now so probably an inside day today. poor dd. It's gonna be all washed away. :(



tinkerbelle93 said:


> 20 weeks today! Halfway there I can't believe it.
> 
> Good luck today joo!
> 
> Are any other ladies staying team yellow?

Hurrah!!! congrats on half way!!!!! 







Any news from joo?



afm, nothing new! just hanging out. our original plans of sledding at the inlaws i had to cancel cause it's gonna rain. :(


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats to the ladies reaching halfway! so many of you are close to viability too! 

I hope your scan goes well today Joo :)


I weighed myself today and I've lost 1.3lb in two weeks, I know I shouldn't worry but given that I'm already worrying about baby and not having any movements it's not helping me stay relaxed.


----------



## SecondNote

I am loving all of the gender reveals. Good luck today Joo!


----------



## joo

We are having a boy!!! :blue: 

I think I will remember the look on my OH's face forever, same face as when he held his DD for the first time, proud as punch :cloud9:

Can't wait to go shopping but will have to wait for the weekend xx


----------



## Starlight32

Joo, so exciting!!!

Mommyx, I've been trying to just stay inside too but I did have an appointment yesterday; it was nerve wrecking to have to venture out. I'll be happy when the snow is gone!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AWww :) congrats Joo, that's brilliant :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Huge congratulations Joo x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay another blue bump :) congratulations joo x


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Joo!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on :blue: joo


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations on a healthy scan and blue bump joo! :dance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulations Joo!


----------



## karlilay

Congratulations Joo, boys are brill, i loved having one of each :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Joo. Glad all is well with your little man. Xx


----------



## SecondNote

Yay for team blue, Joo! Congrats!


----------



## ashleyg

Hey ladies! I know I'm not active in this thread very often but I wanted to share my shocking news with you all...

Idk if some of you remember that I had done a 15 week gender scan and found out that baby #2 is a girl. I was disappointed because I had really wanted a boy since I already had my daughter. Anyways! I had my 20 week scan yesterday and told the tech I wanted to double check the gender was still a girl while she was checking everything else out with baby. 

So...she started to do the gender check first and I see her jaw drop. I start panicking and ask her what's wrong if everything is okay...if baby is a girl :haha: and she pauses for a few seconds then goes "sooo...........it's not a girl. It's a boy." 

My jaw hit the floor lol. I kept having her double and triple check that it was actually a boy. But he DEFINATELY is a little guy hahah he was flashing himself all around so there was absolutely no doubt this time. Safe to say DH and I are completely shocked! I had to run around yesterday after the scan and return all of the pink clothes I had bought for what I had thought was our girl! Luckily we didn't buy any big ticket items that we have to return..only thing is the rocking chair but that is easy to exchange. I spent all of last night re-bookmarking ideas for a BOY nursery now lol. 

Anyways! I thought you all would get a kick out of that little story. SO you can change me to team blue!! :blue: :happydance:

I attached a picture of his potty shot and his profile! Clearly all boy haha.
 



Attached Files:







potty.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 11









profile.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :blue: Joo!

Bit of a surprise then Ashley but sounds like it was a good one ;)


----------



## Starlight32

Ashley, wow what a shocker! Just goes to show ultrasounds can't always be accurate!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Haha congrats on team blue, Ashley! That will be a story to tell when he's older :) so we've gained 2 blue bumps today, now 4 in total?


----------



## jalilma

ashleyg said:


> Hey ladies! I know I'm not active in this thread very often but I wanted to share my shocking news with you all...
> 
> Idk if some of you remember that I had done a 15 week gender scan and found out that baby #2 is a girl. I was disappointed because I had really wanted a boy since I already had my daughter. Anyways! I had my 20 week scan yesterday and told the tech I wanted to double check the gender was still a girl while she was checking everything else out with baby.
> 
> So...she started to do the gender check first and I see her jaw drop. I start panicking and ask her what's wrong if everything is okay...if baby is a girl :haha: and she pauses for a few seconds then goes "sooo...........it's not a girl. It's a boy."
> 
> My jaw hit the floor lol. I kept having her double and triple check that it was actually a boy. But he DEFINATELY is a little guy hahah he was flashing himself all around so there was absolutely no doubt this time. Safe to say DH and I are completely shocked! I had to run around yesterday after the scan and return all of the pink clothes I had bought for what I had thought was our girl! Luckily we didn't buy any big ticket items that we have to return..only thing is the rocking chair but that is easy to exchange. I spent all of last night re-bookmarking ideas for a BOY nursery now lol.
> 
> Anyways! I thought you all would get a kick out of that little story. SO you can change me to team blue!! :blue: :happydance:
> 
> I attached a picture of his potty shot and his profile! Clearly all boy haha.

Wow! Such a sweet little face!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

omg! haha what a shocker! Congrats on team blue afterall ! haha :) 

Made me nervous though haha


----------



## GeralynB

Wow! Usually they get it wrong the other way saying it's a boy but it's really a girl. Congrats on a blue bump!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Welcome back Ashley. Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congratulations Joo!

Oh my goodness ashley! Crazy! But so exciting since I know how much you wanted to have one of each! Glad you figured it out now before delivering a boy! :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Congratulatios on your baby boy joo! Yours was another nub I was almost 100% sure of along with Karli and Angel and I was right for all 3 -yay! Shame I couldn't tell on my own scan :haha:

So glad team blue is getting stronger - go team! :blue:


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Ashley - bit of shock


----------



## ashleyg

Thanks ladies! It will definately be a story to tell when he's older LOL. For over a month we were calling him "she" and using the name "olivia" which is what we had picked out for our girl haha. 

It's so weird though that it happened to me :haha: You always heard these stories but I never thought I would be someone it would happen to. so crazy! We went to the same gender scan place as we did for my daughter and they were right with her, so I thought they were right this time too. 

I KNEW all along it was a boy though. I had dreams and just that intuition that we were having a boy so when they told me girl I was really shocked that I wasn't right lol. I knew my daughter was a girl the moment I found out I was pregnant and it was the same with this baby. So crazy!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Did they tell you how sure they were of accuracy at the time? Was he in an awkward position? I guess it was 15 weeks so on the early side so ladies who've had scans later on I wouldn't panic too much :) 

I always hear these stories, although I've never met anyone in real life who was told the wrong gender. It's a good job you asked them to check again today, can you imagine all the stress of trying to re-organise everything if you'd found out at birth??


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My BIL had this in real life 20 yrs ago. They told him girl and his wife delivered a boy. I can't even imagine! ;-) xx


----------



## ashleyg

Tinkerbell - On their website they say they have 100% accuracy lol. My husband is calling them tomorrow to let them know they were very very wrong! I went at 15 weeks with my daughter too so I assumed it would be correct this time too. At the gender scan, he was being really really difficult to get into a good position to check gender, but eventually the tech was able to see everything. 

But my tech at the 20 week scan basically said that his umbilical cord was in the way and was hiding his boy parts lol. They were very very clear at this scan though! 


Teeny Weeny - omg haha I couldn't imagine delivering a totally different gender than what you were told! That would be the biggest shock ever lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

100%? Haha will be interested to know what they say when your husband phones them :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

By delivery most people have everything they need/want aimed at gender. Seriously, can you imagine having to change everything and get your head around a baby you had imagined as someone different. Lol xx


----------



## ashleyg

Tinkerbell - hah, we will see! They'd better offer us our money back or give us at least a free 3D session haha

Teeny Weeny - that would have been such a stressful situation to come home too lol! I seriously can't even imagine that oh my gosh


----------



## Starlight32

I'm shocked their website says they are 100% accurate. Sounds like a bold statement to make!


----------



## ehjmorris

joo said:


> We are having a boy!!! :blue:
> 
> I think I will remember the look on my OH's face forever, same face as when he held his DD for the first time, proud as punch :cloud9:
> 
> Can't wait to go shopping but will have to wait for the weekend xx

Congratulations joo! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Ashley- congrats on team blue! I find it strange they're able to say 100%, all the companies I've seen in the UK have to specify that it's no guarantee of the gender being accurate and they make you wait til at least 16 weeks.


----------



## ehjmorris

ashleyg said:


> Hey ladies! I know I'm not active in this thread very often but I wanted to share my shocking news with you all...
> 
> Idk if some of you remember that I had done a 15 week gender scan and found out that baby #2 is a girl. I was disappointed because I had really wanted a boy since I already had my daughter. Anyways! I had my 20 week scan yesterday and told the tech I wanted to double check the gender was still a girl while she was checking everything else out with baby.
> 
> So...she started to do the gender check first and I see her jaw drop. I start panicking and ask her what's wrong if everything is okay...if baby is a girl :haha: and she pauses for a few seconds then goes "sooo...........it's not a girl. It's a boy."
> 
> My jaw hit the floor lol. I kept having her double and triple check that it was actually a boy. But he DEFINATELY is a little guy hahah he was flashing himself all around so there was absolutely no doubt this time. Safe to say DH and I are completely shocked! I had to run around yesterday after the scan and return all of the pink clothes I had bought for what I had thought was our girl! Luckily we didn't buy any big ticket items that we have to return..only thing is the rocking chair but that is easy to exchange. I spent all of last night re-bookmarking ideas for a BOY nursery now lol.
> 
> Anyways! I thought you all would get a kick out of that little story. SO you can change me to team blue!! :blue: :happydance:
> 
> I attached a picture of his potty shot and his profile! Clearly all boy haha.

Omg! Wow i wasnt expecting that at all haha congrats on the baby boy tho, thats fantastic news


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats joo !!!!

And wow! What a shocker angel!!! I'd love to hear that phone convo lol!!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Well ladies I've finally come down with the dreaded stomach flu everyone around here has been passing around. I'm worried about the effects it could have on baby. Has anyone dealt with this during pregnancy before? Unfortunately this strain seems to be extra brutal as well.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies I've finally come down with the dreaded stomach flu everyone around here has been passing around. I'm worried about the effects it could have on baby. Has anyone dealt with this during pregnancy before? Unfortunately this strain seems to be extra brutal as well.

I don't know much about it sorry. I'll state the obvious though; stay well hydrated and try to rest. Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## babyclements

MiraclesHappn said:


> Well ladies I've finally come down with the dreaded stomach flu everyone around here has been passing around. I'm worried about the effects it could have on baby. Has anyone dealt with this during pregnancy before? Unfortunately this strain seems to be extra brutal as well.

Unfortunately I've had it with both my boys pregnancies, once at 34 weeks (as someone came to baby shower with it!!! :/) and once at 10 weeks. Baby will be fine, just try and drink as much fluids as you can to stay hydrated, that's all you really can do. Other than that baby won't be affected by it.


----------



## babyclements

I've a sore throat and what seems like the start of a cold today,
So I treated myself to a new diaper bag and set pieces to go with for the new baby! Very excited lol :) can't really buy anything as don't know if boy/girl so diaper bag helped fulfill the urge to buy something to feel like I'm preparing :) I can't really buy anything as I pretty well have everything after having 2 babies in the last 4 years!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## ehjmorris

Love the bag! I just purchased one too, and a breast pump so that i had something new for this baby as we have everything else we need


----------



## mommyxofxone

Miracles I'm so sorry!!!! I usually get sick this one of year and usually something terrible. Soo im still waiting. 

And baby Clements thank you for being so reassuring about it! I've been nervous about stomach flu and its potential issues too so this even made me feel better and I'm not even sick yet. Love the bag BTW!!!!


----------



## babyclements

It's not nice having a big or stomach flu while pregnant at all, but the one thing I could be happy about was as long as I just kept drinking (even if it seemed to
be coming back as fast) baby would be fine. Gatorade or lucozade sport if in UK/Ireland and lots and lots of water!!!!


----------



## babyclements

ehjmorris said:


> Love the bag! I just purchased one too, and a breast pump so that i had something new for this baby as we have everything else we need

Are you in the US? If so you can get a free pump through your health ins!! I used the same
Pump for My two boys (got new tubes and bits for each child) but think I'll also need a new one for this baby. The old one may need a rest :)


----------



## ehjmorris

babyclements said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> Love the bag! I just purchased one too, and a breast pump so that i had something new for this baby as we have everything else we need
> 
> Are you in the US? If so you can get a free pump through your health ins!! I used the same
> Pump for My two boys (got new tubes and bits for each child) but think I'll also need a new one for this baby. The old one may need a rest :)Click to expand...

No i am in Australia, qld 
Its okay because i got it on sale and wasn't as expensive as the rest of them


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Thanks ladies! It was pretty vicious for a while, I couldn't even keep ice chips down which started to concern me but since then I've kept a few ice chips down for a couple hours. Working on some more before bed and fingers crossed I make it through the night just fine. I've felt baby moving almost constantly through the whole thing so she seems to be managing, just probably confused about what has been going on lol. I also have an apt tomorrow to hopefully provide some reassurance. Now I'm just terrified for when it hits dd as there is no way she will avoid it and it was just awful. Dh is gone for work now too so bad timing all around. If it wasn't for worrying about my little ladies it wouldn't be so bad.


----------



## ehjmorris

Im sorry for those ladies suffering with a cold or bug atm, touch on wood that i wont come down with something 

I hope you feel better soon :), unfortunately there isnt much you can do when pregnant and sick except drink even more water than normal lol and rest if you can


----------



## karlilay

Sorry that some of you are poorly. Hope you feel better soon <3

I got my changing bag yesterday too!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm sorry to all the ladies having dealing with bugs/illness :hugs: DS has developed a bad cough out of nowhere, he was up all night coughing. 

Miracles - I hope you feel better soon, hopefully you get some reassurance at the MW appointment. 

Karli - yay to getting your changing bag! I love their bags, so practical and cute, I got a similar one ( I went for the sunflowers style), it was my first purchase and had me so worried as it was before 12 weeks. :haha:

babyclements - I love that bag! :)



Who can believe there is now an October group! it seems like yesterday somebody opened up this group.


----------



## Starlight32

Ladies who are not feeling well, I hope you feel better soon. 

We are thinking middle names for Hannah. Family names include

Hannah Alexandra
Hannah Catherine
Hannah Marie
Hannah Susan

I also like the idea of a one syllable middle name if anyone has any suggestions. I like Hannah Kate but unsure because I know so many Kates/Katelyns including a close friend.


----------



## AngelofTroy

From your list I like Catherine but here are some nice one syllable ideas:

Hannah Rae
Hannah Clare
Hannah Joy
Hannah Wren 
Hannah Faith


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh interesting. I'm currently trying to find away to make Hannah work as a middle name. It was my husband's Great grans name and I kind of promised. It's just we have chosen Alice as a first name and having two, two syllable names sounds a bit off to me...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry to the ladies suffering bugs and illness, it's always ten times worse in pregnancy, especially with not being able to take much too. 

Starlight I like Alexandra and Catherine as middle names. I'm Hannah Louise, as that's my own mum's middle name as well. If bump is a girl then her middle name will likely be louise as well :) 

Love the changing bag karli, I had a pink lining one as well when my son was a baby they're so pretty.


----------



## Starlight32

I like Hannah Joy but I'm not sure it works with our last name! I'm going to make it a suggestion to my husband. I like short middle names (as you can see, none of our family name options are very short!)

Tinker belle, I like your name but we can't do an L middle name for last name reasons and at the risk of poor initials!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Ladies who are not feeling well, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> We are thinking middle names for Hannah. Family names include
> 
> Hannah Alexandra
> Hannah Catherine
> Hannah Marie
> Hannah Susan
> 
> I also like the idea of a one syllable middle name if anyone has any suggestions. I like Hannah Kate but unsure because I know so many Kates/Katelyns including a close friend.

Catherine is my favourite from the list =)


----------



## ehjmorris

Starlight32 said:


> Ladies who are not feeling well, I hope you feel better soon.
> 
> We are thinking middle names for Hannah. Family names include
> 
> Hannah Alexandra
> Hannah Catherine
> Hannah Marie
> Hannah Susan
> 
> I also like the idea of a one syllable middle name if anyone has any suggestions. I like Hannah Kate but unsure because I know so many Kates/Katelyns including a close friend.

What about 
Hannah Mae or may...


----------



## Squig34

Get well soon Miracle!

Cute changing bags! I was looking in Cath Kidston yesterday as there are still some things on sale, & I thought they didn't have any changing bags, but looking at what you ladies have bought, I guess they did - I expected something more like a satchel than a handbag, as those are what I've seen before.

Starlight-
Hannah Rose 
Hannah Jane
Hannah Gail
Hannah May

Feeling a bit anxious today & still nearly a week til my next scan :/ I don't really think anything is wrong, but I wish I had more movement for reassurance - I haven't felt anything since Saturday.


----------



## Tinky_82

So sorry about the ladies who are sick - hope you feel better soon.

Ooh changing bags - I hadn't thought about getting a new one but I like the idea - my old one has always been very bulky.

I'm a bit worried about lack of movement - I was feeling DS so much more at this point last time - I'm still only getting an occasional nudge or roll but did feel kicks from outside last week. I was told my uterus is tilted (no mention of this last time) do you think that could be a reason?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry so many of you are feeling poorly. I've escaped my husband an son's cold so far but still feeling nauseous at 21 weeks... *sigh*

I still have my old changing bag from Next which I love so I've washed that and will use it again. 

I feel movement every day but it's slight and nothing from the outside.


----------



## Dory85

Ladies who don't think you can feel movement from the outside - have you tried? I thought my movements were so gentle I didn't even bother but was in the bath the other day and I could even see them!


----------



## GeralynB

I only feel slight movement and not from the outside


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I made a journal, it's really boring haha. I'm not sure what's supposed to be in it haha. 

Who else has one ? Link me up ! :) So i can stalk/be a nosey nelly!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I made a journal, it's really boring haha. I'm not sure what's supposed to be in it haha.
> 
> Who else has one ? Link me up ! :) So i can stalk/be a nosey nelly!

I have one! babyandbump.momtastic.com/general-journals/2307903-angeloftroy-mum-newlywed-pregnant-baby-2-a.html

I'll check your out now x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Brill, i need more journals on my sub list. :) Will have a nosey! Everyone's are so long and detailed its fun haha


----------



## Boo44

My movements are very light and not from the outside also

Starlight - I like Hannah Grace or Hannah Beth

Ladies, I haven't DTD since October 6th when I got my BFP! I'm too terrified of preterm labour and my waters going. I don't know how long OH will last poor thing! We were doing 'other' (sorry tmi) but I'm so scared of the big O in case it triggers anything! Sigh

Does anyone else feel a bit 'damp' sometimes? Not like waters or anything but the crotch of my underwear sometimes seems damp! Wow I'm really sorry about the gross post everyone!!

I'm going to get a new changing bag, I had a cath kidston one with my first and another CK one with my second. This time I think I'm going to get a babymel one. It's always a treat I allow myself each time, a new changing bag! We use them literally every day after all!


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160127_143938_zpskgagt8oz.jpg

Things I got today need to stop for a bit!

Woke up this morning feeling awful first stomach cramps which is ibs usually I get it twice a year normally .. weird but yea I felt so tired and crap then it went onto just pain like Braxton hicks :nope:I had so much to do today as its my sson's birthday tomorrow and I'm not prepared at all :(


----------



## Squig34

Cute clothes Becy.

Yes Boo, I have that dampness too, bit unpleasant!

I don't even feel movement from the inside, never mind the outside, Dory! Cool that you could see it though :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I nearly got that dress ! So cute =) might go back for it now haha


----------



## Boo44

Beccy I love the flowery little trousers!


----------



## jalilma

I love seeing all the things you are all buying... I have bought exactly 4 board books... That is all. :/ I feel like I'm behind in the game... Like I will be caught at 38 weeks and suddenly realize I have nothing at all for the baby! I have a cute blur knit hat and a pink hat with a bow in my Amazon cart to buy since we are team yellow and that how we plan on announcing once the baby is born but other than that... I have zip. I don't even have things from my youngest as she is 11!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm not seeming to find dungarees or some nice trousers etc for girls only dresses and leggins maybe that's what they mainly do.. I have no idea shopping for a boy normally its jeans/joggers and dungarees :lol: but I wanted more dungarees etc. 

But I loved the floral ones do had to get them!

Think I'm done clothes wise now just need blankets and smaller things. Then it's pushchair/carrier/prep machine/bouncer/cot etc :dohh: wish I had stuff still from DS but it was never things I I could easily store


----------



## mommyxofxone

Becy I'm trying to figure out lol what kind of pants to buy! Always had dd in dresses!


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - yep ,the dampness is a real pain! Heat isn't heping, I've always been on the warm side but pregnancy has sent it on overdrive and I'm permanently roasting, the school run gets me sweaty and horrible, I have to change the minute I get home. 

Beccy - those clothes are so cute! is that bambi I see? :cloud9:

I hope your son has a lovely birthday tomorrow :) 

I can't wait to properly buy clothes but there are hardly any nice neutral things around! 

I like being organised so have bought so far : cloth nappies, cotbed, bouncer, playmat, caboo carrier, feeding pillow, changing bag, pram bits, stuff for the hospital bag and a few white tiny baby sleepsuits. I'm waiting till March to order the nursery furniture, mattress and car seat. I want to buy a pump but I want to wait until lo is here and see how breastfeeding goes. 

I feel like a broken record - it seems like my scan has been 2 weeks away for the past month :sleep: who has scans coming up soon?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mine is still two weeks away also! Two weeks exactly. ughhh


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Two weeks and a day. Forever away! :-( xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> My movements are very light and not from the outside also
> 
> Starlight - I like Hannah Grace or Hannah Beth
> 
> Ladies, I haven't DTD since October 6th when I got my BFP! I'm too terrified of preterm labour and my waters going. I don't know how long OH will last poor thing! We were doing 'other' (sorry tmi) but I'm so scared of the big O in case it triggers anything! Sigh
> 
> Does anyone else feel a bit 'damp' sometimes? Not like waters or anything but the crotch of my underwear sometimes seems damp! Wow I'm really sorry about the gross post everyone!!
> 
> I'm going to get a new changing bag, I had a cath kidston one with my first and another CK one with my second. This time I think I'm going to get a babymel one. It's always a treat I allow myself each time, a new changing bag! We use them literally every day after all!


No, net yet but i know what you mean :haha: 

I didn't know CK did changing bags. Will have to go look, i'm currently on the hunt for a new one.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo- I can count on one hand how many times we've had full sex! What with the sickness and nausea and my general feat of anything going wrong the stars don't often align!:haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I could count it with my thumbs ..... lmao


----------



## SecondNote

I have been feeling a little movement most days, but nothing really consistent. Anyway, the past few days I have been craving grapefruit which is unusual for me. I noticed that every time I eat one the baby dances! She must love grapefruit! Haha. :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Boo44 said:


> My movements are very light and not from the outside also
> 
> Starlight - I like Hannah Grace or Hannah Beth
> 
> Ladies, I haven't DTD since October 6th when I got my BFP! I'm too terrified of preterm labour and my waters going. I don't know how long OH will last poor thing! We were doing 'other' (sorry tmi) but I'm so scared of the big O in case it triggers anything! Sigh
> 
> Does anyone else feel a bit 'damp' sometimes? Not like waters or anything but the crotch of my underwear sometimes seems damp! Wow I'm really sorry about the gross post everyone!!
> 
> I'm going to get a new changing bag, I had a cath kidston one with my first and another CK one with my second. This time I think I'm going to get a babymel one. It's always a treat I allow myself each time, a new changing bag! We use them literally every day after all!

I can relate with both problems haha!i havnt dtd either since i got my bfp and my poor partner isnt coping to well lol, for one i just dont feel like it at all and with my ever growing belly getting in the way its not very sexy haha and the other reason is also wondering if something might happen... i had no worries with my previous pregnancy but now I just feel off if that makes sense lol

Oh and for the "wet feeling" i get it all the time, unfortunately for me its a lot of tmi discharge... pregnancy can be so much fun :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Mine is on sat, so watch this thread for another reveal :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lucky ladies! Mydh won't leave me alone. I can get him to back off for most weekdays but we def dtd once one weekends. It's not comfy at all anymore :(


----------



## Boo44

These are the new cath kidston ones I do love the smart navy spotty one. My others were both floral ones

https://m.cathkidston.com/baby/changing-bags/list?ctry=GB&gclid=CMW_99r6ysoCFWsJwwodLAIBsA


----------



## GeralynB

I still haven't bought anything yet but I have all the big things left over from my son.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We're dtd about once a week atm. I'm not really in the mood but dh knows that so I get a full massage every time :haha: worth it! 

My anomaly scan is a week on Monday. Still feels like a lifetime! 

Definitely no doubt about today's movements. I must have felt baby at least 15 times. This evening we had a new bed delivered for Xander so u was sat cross legged on the floor building it with dh and baby was going mental. The kicks were really really strong :cloud9: 

Went to a vbac workshop at the hospital tonight. 40 mins of my life I won't get back :dohh: I was suprised to learn I could have a water birth though! I didn't think they had the facilities to monitor baby under water. I'd love to try a water birth!


----------



## Boo44

I haven't bought a single thing! I keep putting things in my checkout basket online and then chickening out at the last minute. It seems so early to me to buy things! I keep thinking after the next scan I might buy something :)


----------



## Squig34

I think I might need to pop into Cath Kidston again...

Yay for lots of movement Pixie!

1 week & 6 days still until my anatomy scan. Time is still crawling! I don't think it will still be a secret at work by then, I'm getting fatter by the day! I hope it's at least partly due to baby & not just that I'm eating so much - it seems to be where my stomach is that's growing! Is it too early for internal organs to be starting to get a bit squashed?

Looking forward to hearing your result on Saturday ehj :)


----------



## Tinky_82

I haven't bought anything yet either but will start if everything ok at scan.
Squig organ crushing can definitely be starting -when this one has what I'm assuming is a growth spurt I have a few days of feeling like my lungs are being squished until my body adjusts. 
2 days until our scan - nervous but very excited.


----------



## ehjmorris

Tinky_82 said:


> I haven't bought anything yet either but will start if everything ok at scan.
> Squig organ crushing can definitely be starting -when this one has what I'm assuming is a growth spurt I have a few days of feeling like my lungs are being squished until my body adjusts.
> 2 days until our scan - nervous but very excited.

Sat cant come quick enough lol


----------



## joo

I'm not dtd either I have zero sex drive after months of feeling sick and tired and now just feeling gross.

I haven't bought anything yet. I had a few hours to myself this aft so thought I'd crack on with going through DD's baby clothes to see what I could re-use. My plan is to keep my absolute favourite outfits and sell the rest to fund new clothes. Couldn't do it. Cried the whole time &#128514; what am I going to do?? I can't part with it! Going to have to be ruthless and get OH get rid of it all!


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks for all the middle name suggestions! I thought I liked Hannah May but after reading other Hannah middle name posts, someone pointed out that it sounds like anime. That turned me off from it lol. My husband is not suggesting much for the middle name. He likes Alexandra (from his family), but I think it's too long for my tastes. 

Boo, I change my underwear a lot when home because I have a lot of discharge some days. We have not dtd since I got pregnant. I'm too paranoid.


----------



## Dory85

Uk ladies - aldi baby event starts today. We got rid of most of our baby stuff after Aaron when they diagnosed DH's tumour so we plan on getting the cheap monitor, muslins etc.

Does anyone else have really sicky babies? I remember feeling like the only one who got through 5 or 6 muslins a day. My milk is very plentiful when it comes in!


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory mine was quite a bit until I cut out whole milk and cream from my diet (skimmed was ok) I think the cream must have affected my milk or something and made it too rich for him.


----------



## vaniilla

DTD once a week or just over here (only started from around 9 weeks though) and it's not a long drawn out affair :haha:

So exciting with all the scans coming up! 

We have baby clothes which we kept from DS at my parent's place since we have 0 storage so when we next visit in two weeks time I'll make a note of what we already have. 



Anyone else have a weird ultrasound dept? I had to change my appointment from 9 am to 4pm and I don't understand - for the 12 week scan you get either an evening app (after 5pm) or a weekend slot so it's easier for partners, for the 20 week scan this doesn't apply even though it's done by the same people in the same place :wacko: 


Tink - how exciting! two days will be here in no time! :)


----------



## karlilay

I dont know how you all resist the urge to buy. I have a wardrobe full of clothes, a pushchair, changing bag, perfect prep, towells, dummies, nappies. Every time i go anywhere i end up with something :)




I feel better reading lots of you are having discharge too. I have it, but i was embarrased because it thought it was pee, its really watery. 

Starlight, how about Hannah Rae <3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I haven't purchased much yet. Still waiting for the first payday since Christmas haha. Which is Bad enough but we also had our car mot this month.January is so damn long and of course the gender scan was 80 quid haha. Nightmare month. Cannot wait for pay day. Although it's all accounted for haha. Eyeing up buggys though constantly


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - that all looks so cute! I love the cute moses basket too :)


----------



## Starlight32

My husband is now saying either Hannah Alexa (I vetoed Alexandra, it's just too long for my tastes) or Hannah Marie.


----------



## karlilay

Both cute, and sound nice with Hannah, i think Hannah Marie sounds really sweet. :cloud9:


----------



## Dory85

Think we have decided on the name Georgia. I like Georgie too but already know one. Middle name we are currently leaning towards Alice, which I toyed with when naming Sophie, but nothing is set.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I still just don't feel confident enough to buy things yet really. I still can't believe there's going to be a baby :dohh: I thought the vbac workshop would make it feel real but it didn't. I'm hoping after the 20 week scan if everything is fine I'll relax and start buying 

Although we've just budgeted all our spare cash into savings to buy our house so we're stretched pretty thin right now. We don't need much though since my big sister is giving us almost everything. 

Dory Xander was never sick. I bought muslin because all the lists said I would need them but I never figured out what they were for :rofl: I think I only used bibs for a few weeks, once my supply settled and I stopped squirting him in the face I gave up on them. 

Georgia is a lovely name. It's dhs first choice for a girls name, I really like it but I'm not sure I'm sold on it for us. I've decided to just stop thinking about names until we know the gender


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've not bought anything yet! I'm kind of putting it off because I'll end up stressing about the money. We've just moved house which cost a fortune with all the legal fees etc then on top of that a fair bit needs doing to it and there's still a few big essential furniture bits and curtains etc that we need to get. I'm sure we'll be fine but I need to get that all out the way before I start thinking about baby things, can't wait to start shopping though.


----------



## babyclements

karlilay said:


> I dont know how you all resist the urge to buy. I have a wardrobe full of clothes, a pushchair, changing bag, perfect prep, towells, dummies, nappies. Every time i go anywhere i end up with something :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better reading lots of you are having discharge too. I have it, but i was embarrased because it thought it was pee, its really watery.
> 
> Starlight, how about Hannah Rae <3


Ohhhh! Love all the stuff :) 


I have 1 week and 6 days to find out the sex of baby and anatomy scan. I can't wait, but nervous also, just hope everything is ok!! And yes on heb moist here, wearing panty liners daily, I never feel "fresh"!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehjmorris said:


> Mine is on sat, so watch this thread for another reveal :)


so excited for you hun!!! I can't wait to hear!



Lil_Pixie said:


> We're dtd about once a week atm. I'm not really in the mood but dh knows that so I get a full massage every time :haha: worth it!
> 
> My anomaly scan is a week on Monday. Still feels like a lifetime!
> 
> Definitely no doubt about today's movements. I must have felt baby at least 15 times. This evening we had a new bed delivered for Xander so u was sat cross legged on the floor building it with dh and baby was going mental. The kicks were really really strong :cloud9:
> 
> Went to a vbac workshop at the hospital tonight. 40 mins of my life I won't get back :dohh: I was suprised to learn I could have a water birth though! I didn't think they had the facilities to monitor baby under water. I'd love to try a water birth!

that's so awesome you have the option! i still have to take a tour of my hosp and see what they offer (oops) but they won't let us bring dd which means i have to arrange with family for them watching her, but i do really have to set the stupid thing up. 




karlilay said:


> I dont know how you all resist the urge to buy. I have a wardrobe full of clothes, a pushchair, changing bag, perfect prep, towells, dummies, nappies. Every time i go anywhere i end up with something :)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel better reading lots of you are having discharge too. I have it, but i was embarrased because it thought it was pee, its really watery.
> 
> Starlight, how about Hannah Rae <3

love all your stuff so nice! I can't resist the urge either. just trying to control myself. but it's not easy.



Starlight32 said:


> My husband is now saying either Hannah Alexa (I vetoed Alexandra, it's just too long for my tastes) or Hannah Marie.

i like marie. that's where my vote goes. Hannah alexa is ok but doesn't seem to flow as nice imo. (which doesn' tmatter cause it's your baby :haha: )



Lil_Pixie said:


> I still just don't feel confident enough to buy things yet really. I still can't believe there's going to be a baby :dohh: I thought the vbac workshop would make it feel real but it didn't. I'm hoping after the 20 week scan if everything is fine I'll relax and start buying
> 
> Although we've just budgeted all our spare cash into savings to buy our house so we're stretched pretty thin right now. We don't need much though since my big sister is giving us almost everything.
> 
> Dory Xander was never sick. I bought muslin because all the lists said I would need them but I never figured out what they were for :rofl: I think I only used bibs for a few weeks, once my supply settled and I stopped squirting him in the face I gave up on them.
> 
> Georgia is a lovely name. It's dhs first choice for a girls name, I really like it but I'm not sure I'm sold on it for us. I've decided to just stop thinking about names until we know the gender

i have trouble believing there is really a baby in there too. besides the symptoms and the wild random kicking and hurting lol! but sometimes, for some reason it's still hard to believe! And i can't even imagine two kids. just seems alien.

afm- hips started hurting and lower back. yikes. too early for this.


----------



## wishuwerehere

If I'm having a girl I don't really need to do much shopping bar cot mattresses...so the frugal side of me hopes it's a girl lol. Finally got a date for my scan though- 8th feb  looking forward to seeing them again!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My hospital doesn't even offer tours anymore. You have to take an online tour and it's a total Crock of shit lol. It just shows you the new part that has two rooms in it. When in reality it's a dump lol. No ensuite anything. They couldn't even provide me with a working fan last time and when I asked for a hot water bottle for my labour pains they had to soak warm towels.... Crazy ? 

THe new part (it's only two rooms)though has water rooms and en ensuites. I have never seen it. It's always been occupied by someone having a 13 hour labour and probably not even using the pool. Everyone around here knows u ask for the pool rooms to get the better facilities haha. So this time I'm staying home. Least I have a hot water bottle :haha: my god I sound bitter lol.


----------



## Tinky_82

You can't have tours round mine either and I don't think there's anything online. No en suites either - oh the joys of the frequent walks down the corridor to pee!!! they've just developed a midwife led unit so maybe that has ensuite. I'd like a water birth this time but haven't done much research.


----------



## wishuwerehere

That's rubbish that lots of hospitals aren't offering tours now - ours does although we're planning another homebirth. I guess it's a budget thing? :-(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

All of the delivery rooms have an ensuite wet room at my hospital. Plus there's a bath in the delivery rooms. There's one birthing pool in the delivery suite and one on the birthing suite. The birthing suite is amazing. It has a double bed that folds down from the wall so partners can stay the night . . . If I'm honest it makes me really angry that women who have a low risk pregnancy and straightforward birth can have their partners stay with them, but women who have had sections or traumatic births are left on their own.


----------



## Tinky_82

My poor dh had to make do with cushions from a chair as I laboured over night - the midwifes were lovely though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Must be a fairly new unit then pixie? The room I gave birth in had signs on the wall "warning asbestos" obviously it's safe if left alone but not exactly cosy ya know. Haha. It's tough though really cos they can't exactly tear it down and have no maternity facilities whilst they rebuild. They are massively outdated across the country though it would seem. 

I Agree there needs to be facilities in all hospitals for all partners to be able to stay


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yea I suppose it must be. One of the bigger local maternity units closed when I was pregnant with Xander. Now we just have bolton (where I'll go) and St Marys in manchester which is like a new super centre. Bolton is fairly small so appointments tend to run on time etc. The wards aren't so good though. The room I was in when I had the last mc didn't have a loo and I was so unconfortable running down the corridor to the toilet every 5 mins.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Yea I suppose it must be. One of the bigger local maternity units closed when I was pregnant with Xander. Now we just have bolton (where I'll go) and St Marys in manchester which is like a new super centre. Bolton is fairly small so appointments tend to run on time etc. The wards aren't so good though. The room I was in when I had the last mc didn't have a loo and I was so unconfortable running down the corridor to the toilet every 5 mins.

Yeah that's miserable :hugs: just outdated facilities. I honestly wish there was more of a contribution system for the NHS, I know that's a slippery slope though. I mean like voluntary, as in I would happily pay to see my gp if the fee was reasonable, but yeah slippery slope. I wonder if it would help though.


----------



## vaniilla

I have no idea what the RUH (Bath) is like but I'm hoping not be spending too much time in hospital if I can help it, on their site it says on the maternity ward they have 8 4-bedded rooms and 7 single rooms (5 with en-suite facilities) so here's hoping if I have to stay overnight it will be in a single!


----------



## GeralynB

The hospital we're using has a new maternity ward. Everyone gets private rooms and there is an extra bed for DH. There are no birthing pools though. I really wish there were. Last time I got into the shower during labor there and that really helped


----------



## Boo44

I had my first negative comment today about having three boys - a nurse at work was saying to me how she has three (grown up) sons and it's ok until they get older and then it's awful because that saying about a son only being yours until they take a wife is soooo true, and you're always the mother in law being careful what you say and it's just not the same....etc etc. I was just sat there wide eyed thinking is she really saying all this to me?! Rather than upset me it just made me think wow some people really have issues and aren't happy in their lives! My OH is one of three brothers and all of them are really close and very close to their mum. When I told him this evening he just said but that's not everyone, and I would turn to my mum. 

So yeah, I'd better get prepared for more comments the same after he's born!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It's clearly other people that have the issue. My husband is really close to his mum, and his sister is really distant. It's not really a gender thing, more a stereotype. :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

My brother is JUST as close to our mum as I am. He's 25 and took my mum out for a meal 'just because' this week and he rings her every day.


----------



## Squig34

Some people just don't think Boo. My brother lives next door to my mum & although they drive each other mad, they see each other every day (& I should add that he's married, so his wife is over most days too!)

I haven't even though about hospital tours. Maybe I'll take a look online tomorrow sincerely hope they have single ensuite rooms!!!


----------



## Starlight32

I have the hospital tour booked and saw the online tour not too long ago. It looks nice. I'm surprised your husbands can't stay overnight! The hospital has private rooms with a bathroom and a few other things, I can't really remember


----------



## Lavochain

Hi there, I was just wondering if I could join the group, even though I'm late. I was originally in the July group but we found out I'm further along a while back and I haven't been on much since due to house renovations. 

Hopefully no one will mind and if so, I'm Emily, 19 from the UK. We are due the 28th and are finding out the sex tomorrow morning!


----------



## GeralynB

Lavochain said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering if I could join the group, even though I'm late. I was originally in the July group but we found out I'm further along a while back and I haven't been on much since due to house renovations.
> 
> Hopefully no one will mind and if so, I'm Emily, 19 from the UK. We are due the 28th and are finding out the sex tomorrow morning!

Welcome!


----------



## ehjmorris

Lavochain said:


> Hi there, I was just wondering if I could join the group, even though I'm late. I was originally in the July group but we found out I'm further along a while back and I haven't been on much since due to house renovations.
> 
> Hopefully no one will mind and if so, I'm Emily, 19 from the UK. We are due the 28th and are finding out the sex tomorrow morning!

Welcome to the group :)
Let us know how you go, what time is yours? Mines at 8.30


----------



## tinkerbelle93

The maternity unit I gave birth to ds at was only a year or so old at the time and good facilities (every room with an en suite etc) but I'm going to an older, smaller one this time. It feels more cosy and personal though, the previous one was so big and cold and clinical feeling. 

Boo sorry about the negative comments, I would love to be in your shoes with 3 little boys with close age gaps. I hate when people stereotype like that, I know a fair few women who live nowhere near their mothers and aren't close to them at all, it's just an individual person thing.


----------



## Tinky_82

Welcome Lavochain, I hope the scan goes well.
Our anatomy scan is at 2.20 today and if everything is ok we'll find out the sex.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome lavochain :) good luck at your scan! 

Good luck today ehjmorris!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

And good luck tinky too! Can't wait to log in later and see gender updates :)


----------



## joo

Good luck for your scans today ladies xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck with all the scans =)


----------



## Lavochain

Thank you for the warm welcomes. Good luck to everybody else having a scan, mine is at 12:30. We decided to have a private one done as we can't wait any longer, it'll be great to see spud again. It is so long imbetween isn't it!


----------



## ehjmorris

tinkerbelle93 said:
 

> Welcome lavochain :) good luck at your scan!
> 
> Good luck today ehjmorris!

Thank you :) 13hours away my time


----------



## Starlight32

Let us know how the scans go!

Baby girl has me all worried today. I felt a few nudges this morning while laying in bed, but I usually feel a lot more. I also felt less movement from her last night while eating dinner/relaxing. I know this is probably normal, but the worrying doesn't stop.


----------



## Lavochain

Starlight32 said:


> Let us know how the scans go!
> 
> Baby girl has me all worried today. I felt a few nudges this morning while laying in bed, but I usually feel a lot more. I also felt less movement from her last night while eating dinner/relaxing. I know this is probably normal, but the worrying doesn't stop.

Try not to worry hun. Spud did this to me the other day, they've been pretty active since 15 weeks and I felt nothing over a couple of days this week and was near convinced that something was wrong. We went to listen to the hb on Wednesday and it was very strong and healthy. Needless to say Spud is active again and keeps popping when I sneeze lol I wish we could control when they're awake, it would make life so much easier.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't have regular movements yet but I know from my previous pregnancies that it is normal =) I'm pretty sure they are asleep like 80 percent of the time anyways =)


----------



## vaniilla

Lavochain Welcome to the group! :wave:


Good luck to the ladies having scans today, can't wait to read the updates! :D


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks all. I felt a new more nudges a few minutes ago. I guess I'll put my worry wartness on hold for now so I can start my day.


----------



## GeralynB

So DH has agreed on Juliette for baby's first name (yay!) and Anne will be one of her middle names (my mom's name) but we're not sure on the second middle name. We definitely want two middle names because my son has 2. I like Hope but the dilemma is that my son's middle names are for both our fathers and we're doing one middle name for my mom and DH's mom would be left out. Her name is Donna which I don't want to use but we were thinking of using Lanigan which is her maiden name. So baby's name would either be Juliette Anne Hope or Juliette Anne Lanigan. DH thinks it's weird using a last name as a middle name but it's actually one of his brother's middle names and I told him you never go by your middle name anyway. What do you think?


----------



## mommyxofxone

I love the name geralyn! and we're using my grams maiden name for my ds's middle name. It's a lovely tribute i think personally. :)

Our OLD hosp (i haven't been to this one yet) allowed tubs for birthing. HOWEVER due to liability when it came time to push you had to get out, in the middle of those contractions, and labor on the bed. All cold and wet. I was like um no. They tried to get me in the tub to make it easier. but iknow myself, and i'm clumsy. ANd i was really worried about how i would handle getting out of a tub about to push a baby out. seriously? no thanks.


ej i can' tbelieve your scan is tomorrow!

lav welcome hun and good luck on your scan as well!


Going out today to moms (45 min away) and hoping she and i can get out and do some more baby shopping. also dd has a birthday party soon and i have to get the kid a gift. So will have to look for that as well.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've heard a few say something about this .. but is anyone else leaking? I dont want to say its pee :rofl: but I don't know what it is :shrug: .. I've not felt as much movement lately as well. 

Might start wearing a liner!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Good luck to everyone with scans coming up! Can't wait for your updates!!


----------



## Squig34

Exciting about all the scans today!

Welcome, Lavochain :)

Geralyn, I think I would go with the option of using your DH's mum's name, since you have included all the other grandparents. & I think it flows nicely anyway - a surname for a middle name isn't so unusual :)


----------



## Lavochain

Just a flying visit as we are in our favourite reateraunt having some lunch. We went for the scan and the baby is really healthy, or should I say HE is healthy. We are having a boy. He wasn't very cooperative and was facing my placenta but we got a few nice bottom shots :blush:

Hope you're all well and look forward to catching up later.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww :) congrats on :blue:


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Lavochain! 
Our scan went well, baby very cooperative and all the measurements were good.
Well we are also on the BLUE team :happydance:
Had to buy a few bits after the scan.
 



Attached Files:







20160129_170117-1.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lavochain and Tinky, a huge congratulations on team blue. Xx


----------



## SecondNote

Aww! The team blue list is growing. How exciting!


----------



## Boo44

Welcome lav and congratulations to you and tink and welcome to team blue!

Have any of you other team bluers got any idea of names yet?

I couldn't resist buying my baby boy some bits in next today even though I never usually buy this early! 

The baby grows are first size and I think will be to take to the hospital, and the little outfit is 0-3 - I just adore baby boy leggings! <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Boo44

In fact Tinky - we're due the same day and both team blue! :cloud9: happy 20 weeks! I'm so pleased to finally reach 20 weeks


----------



## Boo44

double post sorry


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congrats on team blue ladies :dance: 

Baby's movements have got super strong over the last few days :cloud9: I've felt at least 10 strong movements today. 

I am so crabby today :dohh: well this week really. I've just got no patience at all. I'm making stupid mistakes too - emailing senior managers to sign off attached documents and then forgetting to attach them. I feel very under pressure at work and I'm feeling really run down. I usually love the pressure and I love my job, but everyone is pissing me off :-(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo we've not found out the gender yet but we already have a boys name :rofl: I love it too. This is our last baby, I'll be sad to see the name go unused lol. Not sure Gabriel Thomas is so lovely for a girl though :haha:


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team blue ladies!


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats Tink! Lovely outfits ladies. We have lots of clothes as we picked them up during the sales but we can get some more specific 'boy' bits now. My mum couldn't help herself and went a bit mad in M&S, we also found a cute jumper in boots on sale - I looove a sale ;) I will post pics later on. 

Pixie - It must be nice to feel such strong movements. I can't wait until mine are more routine. He is definitely a wriggler.

I understand the moods. I'm always crabby or crying lately.


----------



## Lavochain

Boo44 said:


> Have any of you other team bluers got any idea of names yet?

We are calling our boy Rupert. His full name will be Rupert Edmund George Harding, the two middles names are traditional family names from both sides.

I'm so glad we settled on one quickly, our girls name has been chosen since conception!


----------



## jalilma

Was able to schedule our 20 week scan for Feb 10. (Funny that out first scan was Dec 10)... I'm holding fast to remaining team yellow... Although it's so hard thinking we will be close to being able to know! Oh well I figure at that point I made it 20 weeks without knowing what's 20ish more! :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Boo44 said:


> In fact Tinky - we're due the same day and both team blue! :cloud9: happy 20 weeks! I'm so pleased to finally reach 20 weeks

And to you Boo, were your others on time? 
DS was 11 days late, hoping this one is a bit more punctual. 
Love your bits from next - I'm planning a trip there for a few boys bits closer to due date.


----------



## Tinky_82

Casey and Alfie are two names on our list but I've more research to do and we may not decide fully on name until we meet him.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lavochain and tink congratulations on team blue! :blue: it's nice to have gained some more blue bumps the past few days, although I think I'm going to be alone in the yellow bump corner soon. 

Loving all the outfit pictures! 

Boo we really like George for a boy. I also like Alexander but keep thinking it will just be shortened to Alex automatically by everyone. Other possibilities are Charlie, Freddie, Harry or Isaac. Our ds is Oliver so conscious that it needs to pair well with that.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink Xander's name is Alexander  Dr's sometimes call Alex for him and we never even realise it's us :dohh: he's always always been called Xander.


----------



## joo

Congrats on the blue bumps!!!

Boo I have had my heart set on Jude since we found out I was pregnant, but I also had Rupert and Robin on my list this time. I keep asking OH tO think about names but getting nowhere so far.

I managed to sort through all of DD's baby clothes today. It was harrrd :cry: but I have got a small bag of my favourite dresses and outfits from the last 2 years for if we ever have another girl or to make in to a memory bear. I now need to get rid of 6 massive bags full of newborn to 18-24m clothes. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Aww I'm loving all the name talk!

Pixie - Gabriel Thomas is super gorgeous! I'm sure you'll come up with just as gorgeous a name if bump turns out to be pink though. Are you finding out?

Lav - ahh Rupert is such a good name! We love traditional old type names 

Tinker belle - erm I love every name on that list we clearly have good taste! Haha. Freddie is my middle son's name (ahh that's the first time I've referred to him as that! :cloud9:) and I love it. I'm so pleased we chose it. He really suits it and we get compliments all the time on it. However now that bloody one direction lad has called his new baby Freddie I bet it will become more popular...

Joo - yes I remember you saying Jude and I love it I think it is a really nice name

Tinky - my boys were both 2 weeks early and because they were born by section I'm having a planned section this time at 39 weeks if I get that far xx

Our favourite name at the moment is Arthur Harry, although I do like Hugo as well and Henry and George. Still a while to decide xx


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :blue: Tinky & Lavochain!

Love all the pics of cute clothes.

Pixie, you could always adapt to Gabriella Thomasina ;)

Still loving hearing the names everyone is choosing :) it's so interesting!


----------



## babyclements

Ladies, I went coupon crazy with all the coupons I got after signing up for stuff!! Them and a great deal at target I got a stockpile of diapers all sorted!!! My diaper bag came too :) I'm putting it away till June :) :) my scan isn't till February 10th :( jealous of everyone's so far!

Congrats on all the new team blues!!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lavochain

Wow babyclements you are certainly organised. I'm pretty much the same and have been eyeing nappies tonight, we settled on some more clothes for now though. :p 

Joo, we have almost identicle name lists then! Jude is a beautiful name.

Boo, I love love the name Arthur! If it hadn't have had a popularity surge here we would have chosen it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think I'm going to head to aldi for the baby event tomorrow and see if I can pick up some essentials, their nappies seem very reasonable. We used them for ds when he was a toddler but not sure if the newborn ones would be any good? I only used pampers when he was tiny and nothing else seemed as soft? Any nappy recommendations? 

And baby wipes, do most people just use cotton wool and water at first? I've seen you can buy those baby wipes that are purely water and wipe now although they're a tad prices. Can't remember what we did for ds.


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, we are around the same gestation. Do you think our baby girls could be going thru a growth spurt or something so we are feeling less movement? I felt nudges on and off today but they were small. I haven't felt the major rolling or kicks today. 

Tinky and lavochain, so exciting you found out you are having baby boys!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congratulations on the new blue bumps of the group!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies

So at first it was difficult to to get bub to uncross its legs lol i had to crawl on all fours, but we are also team blue! 
I am so in love with him already :)


----------



## Starlight32

Ehjmorris, yay for baby boy!


----------



## ehjmorris

Here he is :)
 



Attached Files:







20160130_085242_opt.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lavochain

Definitely a day for boys, congratulations!

That is a lovely photo. Our lo had his chin on his chest so we saw so little of his face. :dohh:


----------



## ehjmorris

Here is the money shot! Haha
 



Attached Files:







20160130_085312_opt.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations ladies- the boys are doing well at catching up with the girls!

My maternity uniform arrived yesterday and I look massive in them! I'm in 2 minds whether it's worth just continuing to wear scrub tops and hoping my ward manager doesn't bring it up.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on team blue EHJ. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations on also being team blue EHJ - boys are awesome. 
Tink - I used cotton wool and water for the first few weeks then switched to unscented sensitive wipes I think.


----------



## joo

Another boy! :happydance: congrats ehj xx

We used aldi nappies through toddlerdom too but used huggies on newborn and then asda little angels when huggies stopped doing them. I am also wondering about which nappies to go for, we usually shop at Aldi now but don't want to stockpile on their nappies if they're a load of rubbish. Also I think different nappies work better on boys or girls. I think I will get a mixture of asda and Aldi and see how we go. As for wipes, at home we used cotton wool and water and put we used wipes, a mixture of huggies and asda sensitive ones, said on the packet it is just like cotton wool and water or something along those lines. I have seen those little tubs/cases and you can make your own reusable baby wipes.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo I've missed so much! We went out for a meal with friends last night. So many team blues!! Congratulations all, sons are wonderful! I am quite disappointed actually that we won't get to use our boy name, Asa. This little lady is most likely iur last baby, and I really love the name especially paired with our son's name, Micah.

I think we're probably going with Tabitha for this baby, although Heidi and Cora are also on the table. 

I can't keep track of who posted which name choices but I particularly love Arthur, Gabriel and Hugo :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you ladies :) i was actually shocked it was a boy lol 

I will catch up on posts soon and congrats to all the new team blues!


----------



## karlilay

Wow girls, congrats on all these lovely boys. This is defo my last baby and i feel a bit jealous when i hear of new boys coming, just because i love the name we picked, which was Jake. And my little Zach is just at the most awesome age at the minute, i really enjoy all the boy stuff, the running around at the park with a football, all the lego etc, sad to think he will continue to grow and i will more than likely be back to Princesses and Peppa Pig :haha:

My little pink bump, has been called Poppy since we found out she was a girl. I dont see that changing now :) I really love Florence though, but OH hates it :(

Anyone got much planned for the weekend?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Poppy is a lovely name, OH's neice is a Poppy and it suits her so well. She's a sweetheart and adores our 3yo despite being nearly 9. She dotes on him and acts like a mini parent! 

We have had a lovely lie in this morning as Micah is staying at my parents overnight. OH is cooking me breakfast and I'm still in bed at 9am!! :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on another :blue: ehj! Nice that the boys are levelling up a bit with the girls now :)

Think I'm going to go & test drive a car this morning :)


----------



## Lavochain

Poppy is a nice name although Florence is too. I've been lucky that me and the OH have agreed on all names. I totally get the sadness with not being able to use a name you love. Our girls name was Daphne and I was desparate to use it but it isn't meant to be this time. We're planning on more kiddies so fingers crossed!

I will be carrying on renovating our house this weekend, it is nearly there in the most part but the nursery needs cleaning out. My kitchen wallpaper is going up today so I'm very excited :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations on team blue ehj :blue: :)

We're not up to too much, I have lots of open uni work to do whilst DH is at work then when he's home later we need to sort through unpacking more boxes and DS needs a haircut at some point. Also have a big list of things like bills and tv license that need setting up for the new house. So quite a boring day really! 

Girls name wise we have lots and they're always changing too. Emily is a strong contender that we both like. I also like Matilda, Ava, Millie, Abigail and Elspeth. DH likes Amelie or Maisie. 

Angel I've always loved the Heidi it was a favourite childhood book and its such a sweet pretty name yet so uncommon.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink we just used regular baby wipes. Our hospital (according to my sisters lol) has always been very strict on cotton wool and water, but aparently not on the post section ward :haha: all the midwives carried wipes in their pockets for nappy changes (since mums who had had emcs or complications weren't always able to get up to baby) I figured if the midwives weren't too fussed I wouldn't bother. Xander never had nappy rash or anything g anyway or I would have switched. Surprising since his wrists and ankles/feet were cracked and bleeding. 

I want to get some yarn today to make a blanket for a friend's baby shower next weekend. I need to pick her up a gift too - any suggestions?? My mind is blank!


----------



## vaniilla

EHJ - Congrats on team blue!


on the wipes front we used a combination of waterwipes and reusable cloth wipes - for the first tarry poos we used cotton wool pads and water, we'll be doing the same with this lo.


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Oo I've missed so much! We went out for a meal with friends last night. So many team blues!! Congratulations all, sons are wonderful! I am quite disappointed actually that we won't get to use our boy name, Asa. This little lady is most likely iur last baby, and I really love the name especially paired with our son's name, Micah.
> 
> I think we're probably going with Tabitha for this baby, although Heidi and Cora are also on the table.
> 
> I can't keep track of who posted which name choices but I particularly love Arthur, Gabriel and Hugo :)

Sounds like you've had a lovely evening/morning angel!

Arthur and Hugo are my two names the ones I can't decide between at the moment! I think Jack Freddie and Arthur sound like three nice brothers :)

I know what everyone means about not getting to use a name you love - this baby would have been Ivy and I'm sad I won't get to use it! However, Jack was going to be Daisy and Freddie was going to be Lily, so I can't like it THAT much if I change every time iykwim! I felt strongly when I was pregnant last time that if I didn't get to use Freddie I'd be really disappointed <3

Angel I love Cora! It's very pretty and goes nicely with Micah. Asa is a cool name, you never know one day you may get to use it... It's just the thought of going through first tri again, I know I couldn't do it!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lavochain said:


> Just a flying visit as we are in our favourite reateraunt having some lunch. We went for the scan and the baby is really healthy, or should I say HE is healthy. We are having a boy. He wasn't very cooperative and was facing my placenta but we got a few nice bottom shots :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all well and look forward to catching up later.

wow congrats!!!!!!! 



Tinky_82 said:


> Congratulations Lavochain!
> Our scan went well, baby very cooperative and all the measurements were good.
> Well we are also on the BLUE team :happydance:
> Had to buy a few bits after the scan.

congrats!!!! 



Lil_Pixie said:


> Boo we've not found out the gender yet but we already have a boys name :rofl: I love it too. This is our last baby, I'll be sad to see the name go unused lol. Not sure Gabriel Thomas is so lovely for a girl though :haha:

you can always do gabriella and call her gabby!



Boo44 said:


> Welcome lav and congratulations to you and tink and welcome to team blue!
> 
> Have any of you other team bluers got any idea of names yet?
> 
> I couldn't resist buying my baby boy some bits in next today even though I never usually buy this early!
> 
> The baby grows are first size and I think will be to take to the hospital, and the little outfit is 0-3 - I just adore baby boy leggings! <3

ours is James <3



joo said:


> Congrats on the blue bumps!!!
> 
> Boo I have had my heart set on Jude since we found out I was pregnant, but I also had Rupert and Robin on my list this time. I keep asking OH tO think about names but getting nowhere so far.
> 
> I managed to sort through all of DD's baby clothes today. It was harrrd :cry: but I have got a small bag of my favourite dresses and outfits from the last 2 years for if we ever have another girl or to make in to a memory bear. I now need to get rid of 6 massive bags full of newborn to 18-24m clothes. Xx

oh i just did that yesterday. terrible isn't it?



ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> So at first it was difficult to to get bub to uncross its legs lol i had to crawl on all fours, but we are also team blue!
> I am so in love with him already :)

Congrats ej!!!! 



Lil_Pixie said:


> Tink we just used regular baby wipes. Our hospital (according to my sisters lol) has always been very strict on cotton wool and water, but aparently not on the post section ward :haha: all the midwives carried wipes in their pockets for nappy changes (since mums who had had emcs or complications weren't always able to get up to baby) I figured if the midwives weren't too fussed I wouldn't bother. Xander never had nappy rash or anything g anyway or I would have switched. Surprising since his wrists and ankles/feet were cracked and bleeding.
> 
> I want to get some yarn today to make a blanket for a friend's baby shower next weekend. I need to pick her up a gift too - any suggestions?? My mind is blank!

I always get my friends things they don't think of. like they always put big items. But i get the littles. Like the best diaper cream, laundry det for baby, toothbrush, sometimes the first box of baby oatmeal or rice, things they don't normally think of so that when suddenly they're told they're supposed to be brushing teeth they already have the stuff. They don't hve to go searching for it. Or the soothing lavender bath stuff for nighttime. orajel for the teething. ice teethers. anythign that will make everyday life easier. 





afm my day plans were changed. Gram was admitted to the hospital yesterday :( not looking good. i spent the day helping mom clean the carpet. gram had broken a lamp and cut her foot on it, and bled all over the room. so dad took her to the hosp and we cleaned. :(


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, I like the name Heidi, it's uncommon around here but not considered unusual.

Tinkerbelle, I like Emily a lot! I suggested it to my husband a while ago, but I guess it's not his style. Ava is nice but a tv show turned me off from it a while ago (it was just a weird character thing, I still like the name but can't get over it for my own child now that it's in my head). Matilda is nice too!

My husband's top middle name choices are now Hannah Alexis (keeps changing because I vetoed Alexandra then later Alexa) and Hannah Marie. I don't think I think the first name ending with an a sound and the middle name starting with one. Marie has a google situation though that I'm not thrilled about (I guess I'm just being too picky, shouldn't have googled the names together). I'm considering Hannah Nicole but that has a lot of Ns, and my husband doesn't like that there isn't a family connection.

Does anyone have any other Alexandra name suggestions that is similar but doesn't start with A? I can't think of any.....

Mommyx, prayers to your family <3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lexi is a shorter version of alexandra


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks, Rhi. We want to avoid an L middle name because of initials though. 

I'm looking at other names with Greek orgin... Daphne, Melody, Cleo are Greek names I like for a possible middle names, I guess I'll keep those on the back burner in case my husband ends up really wanting to do a Greek middle name.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm a Rhea and my full name is Alexandria =) Rhea is also Greek =) I don't love it though and it's my name lol. Thought I would suggest anyways as it fits technically


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, are you Greek by chance?? Thanks for the suggestion! I am also trying to avoid back to back a end sounding names (that's why I vetoed Alexa and suggested Alexis to my husband lol)... Am I just too picky?? Lol

Baby girl finally ended up moving a bit last night in bed and this morning. This gave me such relief after a fairly quiet day. I love feeling her move. It's the best part of pregnancy. People tell me I'll get annoyed later when it gets harder though, but I'm very much enjoying feeling movement right now.


----------



## Lavochain

Starlight32 said:


> Thanks, Rhi. We want to avoid an L middle name because of initials though.
> 
> I'm looking at other names with Greek orgin... Daphne, Melody, Cleo are Greek names I like for a possible middle names, I guess I'll keep those on the back burner in case my husband ends up really wanting to do a Greek middle name.

Daphne would have been my Daughters name if we weren't having a boy. I do like Hannah as a name but agree its difficult choosing a middle name that fits. My OH aunt is called Hannah Maria, we really dislike her but her name is quite nice.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Rhi, are you Greek by chance?? Thanks for the suggestion! I am also trying to avoid back to back a end sounding names (that's why I vetoed Alexa and suggested Alexis to my husband lol)... Am I just too picky?? Lol
> 
> Baby girl finally ended up moving a bit last night in bed and this morning. This gave me such relief after a fairly quiet day. I love feeling her move. It's the best part of pregnancy. People tell me I'll get annoyed later when it gets harder though, but I'm very much enjoying feeling movement right now.

You can't be too picky. It's quite important :haha: no not Greek my mum just didn't like "boring" names. Hahah


----------



## Boo44

Names like Alexandra :

Victoria, Charlotte, Beatrice, Isabelle, Catherine, Harriet

These all strike me as nice traditional names which have a bit of 'something' about them

ETA: just realised you're looking for a Greek name! My niece is Thea but I'm not sure Hannah Thea goes very well. I do like Theadora though!


----------



## Starlight32

We are considering a Greek middle name because of my husband's family. They are upset because Hannah is not a Greek name, but I don't know if they will even care about the middle name if it's not Alexandra (family name). It's frustrating because I feel bad that we aren't thinking about a Greek first name, but neither of us liked any of them for our baby when we browsed them.


----------



## joo

I like Hannah Alexandra I think it goes nicely, but it all depends on surname as well I suppose.

I have a Harriet Abigail. I am struggling for a middle name for Jude, but still waiting on OH's contribution to the name pile. I think he likes Seth still, which was one of the main contenders last time if DD was a boy but it's been and gone for me.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I work with an Alexandria and her name is Sandy. 

Starlight above everything else your baby's name has to be something you and your dh love and agree on. Don't let yourself be too weighed down with everyone else's views. 

I know I've said this before but my nan is very cross that I didn't name my son after my dad. I love her very much but I won't give my child a name for his while life based on keeping her happy. Plus I don't like his name :haha: 

Seriously where are all the maternity clothes?! When I had Xander I got pretty much everything from asda. The only place I can find that does maternity clothes in store is debenhams and I don't want to spend that much on clothes I'll wear for 5 months. Urgh!! I was at the Trafford Centre for ages, my feet are hurting and my back is hurting and all I got was a pair of jasper conran jammies for Xander :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Pixie almost nowhere now has maternity stuff in store, it's all online. New Look might have some in store, & obviously places like Mothercare & Mamas & Papas, but otherwise, you need to get on t'internet ;)

Tinkerbelle, what are you studying?

Mommy, sorry to hear about your Granny.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I just accidentally spent £43 on baby clothes in the Frugi sale... :blush:


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/300x400.clip.BBA502TQD_1_6da4420a-c80c-11e4-a273-0aaea4356669_2_zpsuabebvio.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/300x400.clip.DUA505DDO_1_6da5f4d8-c80c-11e4-a273-0aaea4356669_2_zps4ozskcfl.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/300x400.clip.DUS513_1_6d942bc2-c80c-11e4-a273-0aaea4356669_zpsvzsfnnla.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/320x320.fit.DRS522_1_6d945976-c80c-11e4-a273-0aaea4356669_zpsu6fd9cmp.jpg


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous!! I've never even heard of frugi before!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Angel, how beautiful are the clothes. I may have to have a spending spree! Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Live frugi. Is this a new sale ?! I looked in the new year's sale a few weeks ago and it was shockingly poor.basically Christmas tat. That stuff looks lovely though!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't know but there's loads in the sale now, mostly the smaller sizes. 

https://www.welovefrugi.com/m/sale/view_all_baby_toddler/view_all


----------



## joo

Pixie, my last pregnancy I got most of my clothes from.next because nowhere did it in store so I bought loads to try and sent loads back. This time I have bought everything from H&M and a couple of bits from New Look, they both had nice stuff in. The only places where I live that still stock maternity in store is H&M, New Look, Mothercare, Mamas and Papas and Debenhams.

Angel I love those clothes! I have never looked at babies clothes on Frugi but they do some breast feeding friendly dresses xx


----------



## Squig34

'Accidentally' Angel ;) those clothes are so gorgeous though! I wish I'd had gender confirmed & could feel more confident about my pregnancy so I could buy things.

I'm babysitting for a friend & their cat has come over to sit on my stomach but it has really long nails & keeps snagging my pinafore...


----------



## Lavochain

I've never heard of Frugi but those clothes are cute. I got some more bits in Sainsburys yesterday for under £3 each, I've just filled half of my wardrobe with Rupert's clothes. Better take it easy for now. 

Really sorry to hear about your grandma hun. I hadn't seen your post until now (hugs)


----------



## Boo44

This time I've got some lovely maternity work trousers from mothercare. And my jeans are from topshop, their 'joni' ones fit like a glove but I bought some 'Leigh' ones as I love the look of them but the 12 hang off me and the 10 are far too tight. Which is frustrating. New Look is best for tops, they're cheap but look nice and you don't feel bad giving them away to charity or friends or the bin (!) at the end of pregnancy x


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Mommy so sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs:

Angel I love the dinosaurs!! I've never seen girly dinosaur clothes around here! Precious!

I just returned from a consignment sale and bought so so much stuff for baby. Tons of new jammies and other clothes I felt I couldn't live without. The best part though is that I only spent a total of about $22, which was actually for four big bags of clothes for all three of us! I got dd some stuff to grow into and some nice flowy shirts that should work as maternity tops for me.


----------



## vaniilla

Love, love, love frugi! I have a few of their items on bookmark until we find out the gender :haha:

I hated not being able to try on any maternity clothes instore - I ended up buying all of my maternity clothes at Next online.


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> Lavochain said:
> 
> 
> Just a flying visit as we are in our favourite reateraunt having some lunch. We went for the scan and the baby is really healthy, or should I say HE is healthy. We are having a boy. He wasn't very cooperative and was facing my placenta but we got a few nice bottom shots :blush:
> 
> Hope you're all well and look forward to catching up later.
> 
> wow congrats!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Lavochain!
> Our scan went well, baby very cooperative and all the measurements were good.
> Well we are also on the BLUE team :happydance:
> Had to buy a few bits after the scan.Click to expand...
> 
> congrats!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Boo we've not found out the gender yet but we already have a boys name :rofl: I love it too. This is our last baby, I'll be sad to see the name go unused lol. Not sure Gabriel Thomas is so lovely for a girl though :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> you can always do gabriella and call her gabby!
> 
> 
> 
> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome lav and congratulations to you and tink and welcome to team blue!
> 
> Have any of you other team bluers got any idea of names yet?
> 
> I couldn't resist buying my baby boy some bits in next today even though I never usually buy this early!
> 
> The baby grows are first size and I think will be to take to the hospital, and the little outfit is 0-3 - I just adore baby boy leggings! <3Click to expand...
> 
> ours is James <3
> 
> 
> 
> joo said:
> 
> 
> Congrats on the blue bumps!!!
> 
> Boo I have had my heart set on Jude since we found out I was pregnant, but I also had Rupert and Robin on my list this time. I keep asking OH tO think about names but getting nowhere so far.
> 
> I managed to sort through all of DD's baby clothes today. It was harrrd :cry: but I have got a small bag of my favourite dresses and outfits from the last 2 years for if we ever have another girl or to make in to a memory bear. I now need to get rid of 6 massive bags full of newborn to 18-24m clothes. XxClick to expand...
> 
> oh i just did that yesterday. terrible isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> So at first it was difficult to to get bub to uncross its legs lol i had to crawl on all fours, but we are also team blue!
> I am so in love with him already :)Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats ej!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Tink we just used regular baby wipes. Our hospital (according to my sisters lol) has always been very strict on cotton wool and water, but aparently not on the post section ward :haha: all the midwives carried wipes in their pockets for nappy changes (since mums who had had emcs or complications weren't always able to get up to baby) I figured if the midwives weren't too fussed I wouldn't bother. Xander never had nappy rash or anything g anyway or I would have switched. Surprising since his wrists and ankles/feet were cracked and bleeding.
> 
> I want to get some yarn today to make a blanket for a friend's baby shower next weekend. I need to pick her up a gift too - any suggestions?? My mind is blank!Click to expand...
> 
> I always get my friends things they don't think of. like they always put big items. But i get the littles. Like the best diaper cream, laundry det for baby, toothbrush, sometimes the first box of baby oatmeal or rice, things they don't normally think of so that when suddenly they're told they're supposed to be brushing teeth they already have the stuff. They don't hve to go searching for it. Or the soothing lavender bath stuff for nighttime. orajel for the teething. ice teethers. anythign that will make everyday life easier.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afm my day plans were changed. Gram was admitted to the hospital yesterday :( not looking good. i spent the day helping mom clean the carpet. gram had broken a lamp and cut her foot on it, and bled all over the room. so dad took her to the hosp and we cleaned. :(Click to expand...

I'm really sorry to hear about your grandma, I hope she gets better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry to hear about your gran mommy.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry about your grandma, mommyofone :hugs:

I get maternity tops from new look and trousers from h&m. Last time I sold the trousers after as i think they keep a bit nicer than vest tops.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I really don't remember having anything with my son :dohh:
I've been getting pains in my stomach now its gone to more period type pains? And I feel I'm leaking unless thats poor pelvic muscles I'm not sure if she's pushing down on my bladder a lot :shrug: ..


----------



## mommyxofxone

becy i get those weird pains too. i think they're moving around onto something down there. I never had them with dd but this time around yikes.

Saw gram yesterday, not looking good. they're talking hospice care. they can't get her to eat and her back is broken in two places, and of course then there's the mass in her head. she fights them all night long and tries to get up. but when we visit in the am, she sleeps all day cause she's exhausted from the night.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry to hear that mommyofone :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> becy i get those weird pains too. i think they're moving around onto something down there. I never had them with dd but this time around yikes.
> 
> Saw gram yesterday, not looking good. they're talking hospice care. they can't get her to eat and her back is broken in two places, and of course then there's the mass in her head. she fights them all night long and tries to get up. but when we visit in the am, she sleeps all day cause she's exhausted from the night.

I'm so sorry to hear that :hugs:


----------



## joo

I'm sorry to hear about your gran mommy xx


----------



## Boo44

Sorry to hear about your grandma mommyofone

Beccy why don't you pop to your local assessment centre for a check over if you have pains and possibly leaking? They can check for you. I'm sure it's just discharge etc but there's no point worrying over it x


----------



## Starlight32

Tmi. Today I have weird pains in my butt. I don't know how to describe it. Sore? Its more noticeable when I'm walking about. I would think constipation but I've recently have a bm today. What could this be?


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry about your nan mommyxofxone, hugs xxx

Afm I spent most of yesterday at the hospital with what I thought were contactions :( its not wind pain as ive already gone to the toilet that morning, the tightenings are quite painful and uncomfortable but baby boy is doing okay so far, just gone home to rest and see if anything progresses... i am terrified ill loose this baby too


----------



## Lavochain

Starlight32 said:


> Tmi. Today I have weird pains in my butt. I don't know how to describe it. Sore? Its more noticeable when I'm walking about. I would think constipation but I've recently have a bm today. What could this be?

Ouch! I get this a lot and it is a pain (if you can excuse the pun) no advice though sadly as mine just seems to come and go without warning. :dohh:



ehjmorris said:


> Sorry about your nan mommyxofxone, hugs xxx
> 
> Afm I spent most of yesterday at the hospital with what I thought were contactions :( its not wind pain as ive already gone to the toilet that morning, the tightenings are quite painful and uncomfortable but baby boy is doing okay so far, just gone home to rest and see if anything progresses... i am terrified ill loose this baby too

Oh no. I hope you are okay. Glad to hear he is fine right now, you did the right thing getting checked over! I have no words other than I'm wishing you well. :flower:


----------



## GeralynB

ehjmorris said:


> Sorry about your nan mommyxofxone, hugs xxx
> 
> Afm I spent most of yesterday at the hospital with what I thought were contactions :( its not wind pain as ive already gone to the toilet that morning, the tightenings are quite painful and uncomfortable but baby boy is doing okay so far, just gone home to rest and see if anything progresses... i am terrified ill loose this baby too

I'm glad baby is doing good and hopefully you don't have any more contractions


----------



## Dory85

ehjmorris said:


> Sorry about your nan mommyxofxone, hugs xxx
> 
> Afm I spent most of yesterday at the hospital with what I thought were contactions :( its not wind pain as ive already gone to the toilet that morning, the tightenings are quite painful and uncomfortable but baby boy is doing okay so far, just gone home to rest and see if anything progresses... i am terrified ill loose this baby too

I have everything crossed for you. Take it easy and we're all here if you need a moan or are struggling.


----------



## Tinky_82

ehjmorris said:


> Sorry about your nan mommyxofxone, hugs xxx
> 
> Afm I spent most of yesterday at the hospital with what I thought were contactions :( its not wind pain as ive already gone to the toilet that morning, the tightenings are quite painful and uncomfortable but baby boy is doing okay so far, just gone home to rest and see if anything progresses... i am terrified ill loose this baby too

I'm sorry ehj that sounds scary but it's great that your little man is ok. I hope the pains stop and stay away.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Tmi. Today I have weird pains in my butt. I don't know how to describe it. Sore? Its more noticeable when I'm walking about. I would think constipation but I've recently have a bm today. What could this be?

Is it shooty arse?! Feel like you're being shot up the butt ?! But I prefer Keith lemons explanation.


----------



## Dory85

The last few days my pelvis has been much better and I've been worried about looking ridiculous when my physio appointment eventually came through.

Skip to today when I couldn't roll over in bed and popped to the shops to get breakfast things early on and my hips were clicking and tooth achy with every step. I can't work out what helps and what makes it worse - I wasn't even at work yesterday! 

Fortunately about 10 minutes after I got in this morning I had a call from the physio department who have had a cancellation with their women's health specialist this week and her waiting list is 10 weeks long so they've bumped me up the list to see her.

I'm kind of hoping it's a bad day so that I don't look like an idiot lol but I guess they should still be able to feel why things are sore and what will relieve it?


----------



## Dory85

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Starlight32 said:
> 
> 
> Tmi. Today I have weird pains in my butt. I don't know how to describe it. Sore? Its more noticeable when I'm walking about. I would think constipation but I've recently have a bm today. What could this be?
> 
> Is it shooty arse?! Feel like you're being shot up the butt ?! But I prefer Keith lemons explanation.Click to expand...

I have never heard it termed that lol - you mean like sciatica type pain? That's such a good description! That's how my sacroiliac pain has started each pregnancy if that's what you mean Starlight?


----------



## vaniilla

ehjmorris said:


> Sorry about your nan mommyxofxone, hugs xxx
> 
> Afm I spent most of yesterday at the hospital with what I thought were contactions :( its not wind pain as ive already gone to the toilet that morning, the tightenings are quite painful and uncomfortable but baby boy is doing okay so far, just gone home to rest and see if anything progresses... i am terrified ill loose this baby too

That must have been terrifying for you :hugs: I'm glad to hear lo is okay, hopefully you won't have any pain. :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you ladies :)
Im just resting at home, im starting to think its bh as its not progressing into anything and bub is okay
Im just really sore


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ehjmorris said:


> Thank you ladies :)
> Im just resting at home, im starting to think its bh as its not progressing into anything and bub is okay
> Im just really sore

:hugs: sorry you had such a scare. You keep your feet up !


----------



## Starlight32

Ehj, hopefully you start feeling better today <3 so glad baby is ok. 

What does bh feel like?

Mystery butt pain is gone (well at least for now). I was a bit gassy yesterday so maybe it was bm related??


----------



## Squig34

I hope those pains were a one - off ehj & don't come back; that sounds very scary.

Sorry to hear the update on your Gran, Mommy.

Hope the physio helps, Dory!

I had really painful RLP yesterday & last night. It made my back sore too & I couldn't get to sleep for ages as I was so uncomfortable. Thankfully it's gone now. I also think I felt more movements on Saturday & Sunday :) Scan tomorrow I'll be so relieved to have it, it's been a long wait this time.


----------



## ehjmorris

Starlight32 said:


> Ehj, hopefully you start feeling better today <3 so glad baby is ok.
> 
> What does bh feel like?
> 
> Mystery butt pain is gone (well at least for now). I was a bit gassy yesterday so maybe it was bm related??

Apart from now ive never had them, but its like the start of labor when the cramps feel like period cramps except when it feels like a knife stabbing my uterus too


----------



## mommyxofxone

ej- i'm so sorry about your troubles in the hosp!! glad everything is seeming better now though!!!

Dory- i've been having some serious hip pain as well. going to be discussing with my mw on the 8th when i go. i'm concerned because i never had this with dd. ANd it's really bad this time, and i'm only half way. yikes.

my gram was able to answer the phone yesterday at the hosp and i got to talk to her, tell her we love her etc. even dd got to talk to her, which was really great for both of them. she knew us which was the best. Finding out what happens to her (where she goes from here) today.


----------



## Dory85

For me braxton hicks are when my bump goes really hard for a few seconds. Sometimes it feels really uncomfortable but it passes quickly. If you have the big O your uterus contracts so the way your bump feels then probably feels the same.

Sorry to hear you're also having hip pain Mommy. I think half of the problem is not knowing how much or quickly it will progress!


----------



## mommyxofxone

i agree dory. since this is my first time experiencing it, it's really odd. I had like nothing minus mornign leg cramps in second tri with dd. This one seems to be so different. i just hope it's phase and will disappear as fast as it came but... i also don't really expect that.

my bh contractions with dd were the same. tightening and upper belly. everything went hard. However, those are also the same contractions that started my labor when it was time. my mw told me i wasn't in labor. came in an hour after that phone call cause they weren't stopping and so close together. was admitted and had baby girl 9 hours later.


----------



## iakyri

Hello lovely ladies. I hope all is well with you.

I'm going through a hard time lately so I've been very distant from here and honestly I don't have the energy to go back and read all of what I've missed.

Short story is that I am temporarily staying with my grandparents (who raised me) while my husband gets the help that he needs from a therapist. Dealing with a separation while pregnant is definitely not easy :/ Going from living in my own house with my own rules and freedoms and with a sure-plan for the future to living in one-room at a house with other people and no idea if my marriage is going to fail is terrifying.

I hate that I have no place to put a real crib and that I can't do a nursery. I still have the house, where he's staying, but I don't want to put more money into things that I might not be able to keep if things go south, as I can't afford the house on my own.

On top of that, I got horrible news from my job that we're relocating 30 miles south (an hour+ commute) in only a month.

Sorry for the word-vomit. It's just... stressful and I don't really have anywhere else to vent, especially with the pregnancy involved.


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> ej- i'm so sorry about your troubles in the hosp!! glad everything is seeming better now though!!!
> 
> Dory- i've been having some serious hip pain as well. going to be discussing with my mw on the 8th when i go. i'm concerned because i never had this with dd. ANd it's really bad this time, and i'm only half way. yikes.
> 
> my gram was able to answer the phone yesterday at the hosp and i got to talk to her, tell her we love her etc. even dd got to talk to her, which was really great for both of them. she knew us which was the best. Finding out what happens to her (where she goes from here) today.

Big hugs xx


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> i agree dory. since this is my first time experiencing it, it's really odd. I had like nothing minus mornign leg cramps in second tri with dd. This one seems to be so different. i just hope it's phase and will disappear as fast as it came but... i also don't really expect that.
> 
> my bh contractions with dd were the same. tightening and upper belly. everything went hard. However, those are also the same contractions that started my labor when it was time. my mw told me i wasn't in labor. came in an hour after that phone call cause they weren't stopping and so close together. was admitted and had baby girl 9 hours later.

Yeah thats it, my belly would go hard but i mainly feel it in my uterus and then it will go loose and come back


----------



## ehjmorris

iakyri said:


> Hello lovely ladies. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> I'm going through a hard time lately so I've been very distant from here and honestly I don't have the energy to go back and read all of what I've missed.
> 
> Short story is that I am temporarily staying with my grandparents (who raised me) while my husband gets the help that he needs from a therapist. Dealing with a separation while pregnant is definitely not easy :/ Going from living in my own house with my own rules and freedoms and with a sure-plan for the future to living in one-room at a house with other people and no idea if my marriage is going to fail is terrifying.
> 
> I hate that I have no place to put a real crib and that I can't do a nursery. I still have the house, where he's staying, but I don't want to put more money into things that I might not be able to keep if things go south, as I can't afford the house on my own.
> 
> On top of that, I got horrible news from my job that we're relocating 30 miles south (an hour+ commute) in only a month.
> 
> Sorry for the word-vomit. It's just... stressful and I don't really have anywhere else to vent, especially with the pregnancy involved.

Im sorry your having such a difficult time right now and i do hope it gets better for you, sending bug hugs


----------



## vaniilla

iakyri - I'm really sorry to hear, it sounds you've got too much going on :hugs: I really hope the therapy works for your DH and that you're able to work things out. :hugs:


----------



## Lavochain

iakyri said:


> Hello lovely ladies. I hope all is well with you.
> 
> I'm going through a hard time lately so I've been very distant from here and honestly I don't have the energy to go back and read all of what I've missed.
> 
> Short story is that I am temporarily staying with my grandparents (who raised me) while my husband gets the help that he needs from a therapist. Dealing with a separation while pregnant is definitely not easy :/ Going from living in my own house with my own rules and freedoms and with a sure-plan for the future to living in one-room at a house with other people and no idea if my marriage is going to fail is terrifying.
> 
> I hate that I have no place to put a real crib and that I can't do a nursery. I still have the house, where he's staying, but I don't want to put more money into things that I might not be able to keep if things go south, as I can't afford the house on my own.
> 
> On top of that, I got horrible news from my job that we're relocating 30 miles south (an hour+ commute) in only a month.
> 
> Sorry for the word-vomit. It's just... stressful and I don't really have anywhere else to vent, especially with the pregnancy involved.

I'm sorry to hear of your troubles. I really hope that your husband gets better and you can relax more before LO is here. All the best. :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Iakyri, sounds like a touch situation. Hopefully things turn around for the best. 

I guess I've never felt bh. Does everyone get them? Sometimes my bump feels weird but I don't think it's bh; I think it just gets sore.


----------



## vaniilla

Hip pain seems to vary day to day for me, some days are not bad and others are agony - we had to rush through DTD (tmi sorry :haha:) last night as my right hip completely seized up, DH had to roll me on my side so I could go to sleep as I couldn't physically move!

Is anyone having a scan this week?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Big hugs iayakri :hugs: xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Starlight32 said:


> Iakyri, sounds like a touch situation. Hopefully things turn around for the best.
> 
> I guess I've never felt bh. Does everyone get them? Sometimes my bump feels weird but I don't think it's bh; I think it just gets sore.

I have no idea, this is the first ive had anything like it


----------



## Squig34

Iakyri, sorry to hear what you're dealing with & sending you best wishes for things to work out :hugs:

Vaniilla, I'm having a scan this morning - just one of my regular growth scans; anatomy (& hopefully gender) scan then next week. This week has been going faster than the previous few at least!


----------



## Tinky_82

Iakyri I'm so sorry you're going through that, it sounds awful. I hope things get brighter soon. Try and keep as positive minded as you can.
I don't remember experiencing bh last time so wouldn't know what they feel like. 
I've just seen in my notes that my placenta is anterior which would explain why I've not been feeling much movement.


----------



## Lavochain

Vanilla - I wish it was this week! I haven't got mine for another fortnight, I really want to see him again and get a better look at his face, if it isn't facing my placenta again.

On that note, does anyone else have a placenta that is really visable in scan photos? My private scan photo shows quite a big placenta however she didn't raise any concerns, which makes me think it is is normal range but quite healthy. It said in the T&Cs that if anything didn't look right they would have referred me to the hospital. She just said how good his heart looked. :wacko:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Gosh iakyri that sounds really hard. I had to move back in with my parents when i had my first daughter and it was very tough but we got through it, and you will too. Try and focus on little things you can do to make your space your own, healing from from your stresses with your husband and on you and your baby and look after yourself :hugs:

I have a fair amount of braxton hicks, don't know if I notice them better because this my third, but my tummy goes hard and it's incomfy for 10-15 secs then it's gone.

My right hip is really problematic, it seizes of i sit in one position for too long. I'm also having problems with numbness in my foot and lower legs and don't know what could be causing this?


----------



## Starlight32

The set few days have been wonderful with feeling lots of movement from baby girl. Hopefully today I feel a decent amount of movement again. I've felt some rolling around this morning. 

Ladies in the US, are you going to apply for fmla? When are we suppose to do this?


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 - I hope your scan goes well today :) so exciting that you might be finding out the gender too!


6 days till our scan and it still feels a long time ago, 9 weeks feels too long to between scans!

I don't remember having BH with ds so I'm not sure what they feel like - I put down all stomach pain to ligament pain :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Squiggle seems fine. I didn't see my usual consultant as she's on leave, so it was the quickest appointment ever, there's the hb, baby is moving, take a few measurements, looks fine, bye. No pictures, no letting me have a bit of a look. It all seemed very squashed so I'm not sure what the level of amniotic fluid is like. I'm not concerned as things do seem fine, but am glad it'll be a longer & closer look next week!

Wish, could it be sciatica?

Could one of the English ladies remind me what the form that was being talked about a few weeks ago was again? - some sort of maternity exemption form?

Also, does anyone know of an Internet site where you can order the strep b test? NHS doesn't test for it as standard. My usual consultant would probably order it for me if I wanted, but it not that expensive so I don't mind paying for it if I could just be sure where to get it?


----------



## Tinky_82

Squig do you mean the matb1? You get it from midwife/doc after 20 week scan.
I'd like to know about the strep b test too.


----------



## Squig34

No I think it was another one Tinky - I'd never heard of it anyway! It's not a huge deal as no-one has asked me for any proof of anything, but, just wondering!


----------



## vaniilla

is that an Ireland specific thing with the no strep b testing as standard?my midwife gave me a pot for it at the booking appointment who told me it's the norm now. (I had to pee in the sample pot straight after a shower and then hand it to reception to be sent off for testing) I would still get your consultant to do it simply because they test the urine sample, I'm not sure how accurate analyzing the result yourself would be or sending it off to a company. 


That Mat exemption form is not week/tri specific - you can apply for it as soon as you've seen a midwife or gp as they need to sign it - mine was sent off at 9 weeks.


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> The set few days have been wonderful with feeling lots of movement from baby girl. Hopefully today I feel a decent amount of movement again. I've felt some rolling around this morning.
> 
> Ladies in the US, are you going to apply for fmla? When are we suppose to do this?

Not sure about the fmla as I'm already a SAHM


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm sorry some of you are having a hard time at the moment. :hugs: I hope everything works out. 

The maternity exception card form is usually sent off after the booking appointment so definitely ask if you don't have one yet. It gives you free prescriptions and also free swimming!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Iakyri, sounds like a touch situation. Hopefully things turn around for the best.
> 
> I guess I've never felt bh. Does everyone get them? Sometimes my bump feels weird but I don't think it's bh; I think it just gets sore.

I had a ton with dd, but they didn't start until way into my second tri. I've had them a little bit already (apparently they happen throughout but you can't always feel them during your first pregnancy?) mine always seem to last a long time. longer than the 30ish seconds they tell you you'll feel. they're 'practice' contractions or so my mw told me with dd. 


My hips are better today- i think sleeping with the pillow between the legs is helping tremendously. 

oh and here the strep b thing is just automatic. they swipe you somewhere later in the pregnancy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've STILL not sent off that form :dohh: I'll have a look and let you know when I get home from work/visiting my nan/the school run. There's still so much stupid day left! 

Squig so glad things are going well. Will you continue having regular scans after the anomaly scan? 

My anomaly scan is next Monday, hopefully if all is well we'll find out the gender then too. 6 more sleeps to go!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I've been having tons of BH lately. I actually started getting them really early on this time around but have been getting them more frequently the last couple weeks. I had a lot with DD too though, guess my body really likes to try and be as ready as possible!


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - our scan is on the same day! what time is yours? I hate having to wait till 4pm, I think it's going to be a looooong day!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Still going through a rough stage only will get worse anyway we've split up and he's now said he is going to go soon .. which is best but obviously it's going to get stressful from when that happens when I'll need to sort everything out and change everything back singly which financially I'm very worried about. 

I've started getting cramps again in my legs! Leaving my calfs bruised :shrug: it's awful I hate cramp as it is but this seems more painful then non pregnancy! Only another 5 weeks til my midwife appointment might go quick who knows!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla mines at 9.30 - don't know how I got so lucky! 

Boo I think cramps is a calcium thing. With Xander I had rotten cramps up til I got heartburn and got addicted to rennies :dohh: 

This time my mw prescribed me vitamin D and calcium pills. I'm not sure why but I haven't had cramp once since :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ugh, I'm still putting on too much weight. I just need to keep eating to feel human. TMI but my thighs are getting sore where they're rubbing together when I walk!! :( I think having loose maternity jeans that I have to keep pulling up isn't helping. I'm so embarrassed. My maternity wear is all size 14 and I was a 10-12 before. It's depressing. I had to work SO hard to lose the weight after my son, and I walked for miles every day with the buggy, I can't do that this time with a slow coach 3yo in tow. :( I just want to be able to stick to my normal diet with maybe a small extra snack but as soon as my sickness settles my pregnant self seems to need massive portions and snacks every hour or two! I'm still sick a few times a week.. How can I have sickness AND be gaining too much weight? Surely the only *benefit* of sickness and nausea should be keeping the weight down!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I never got anything with DS only heartburn in 3rd tri which I never had in my life :lol: and never want it again :rofl: I was addicted to the basic range of heartburn chalky ones :lol: I couldn't have anything else all made me feel sick. I've always drank loads of milk so I should be getting enough calcium but in fairness I might need to look into taking supplements again now I'm not being sick, didn't take them after 20 weeks with DS mainly due to forgettin, this time I stopped because of sickness might be worth it if it might help!


----------



## Lavochain

Becyboo__x said:


> Still going through a rough stage only will get worse anyway we've split up and he's now said he is going to go soon .. which is best but obviously it's going to get stressful from when that happens when I'll need to sort everything out and change everything back singly which financially I'm very worried about.
> 
> I've started getting cramps again in my legs! Leaving my calfs bruised :shrug: it's awful I hate cramp as it is but this seems more painful then non pregnancy! Only another 5 weeks til my midwife appointment might go quick who knows!

Those kind of cramps wake me up during the night a lot so I deffinitely feel your pain. I hope it goes quickly for you, my next isn't until March as she is on holiday. :dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

My scan is next Monday too! It's at 3.30 so long wait, fortunately i have work to keep me busy!


----------



## Squig34

Angel, I've only started putting on weight since about 15 or 16 weeks, & I've managed to load on about 8 or 9 lbs in a month... I also had to get a random blood sugar test this morning - particularly unfortunate as I ate 3/4 of a box of chocolates last night (which is unusual!)

Becy, sorry to hear you couldn't work things out but from what you've said before, it sounds like you'll be a lot happier if you can figure out your finances. Good luck.

I had a horrendous leg cramp a few nights ago. It's only been the once & since I drink milk & take a vit D supplement every day, hopefully it'll remain at just the once!

Everyone here already gets free prescriptions which may be why we don't get the exemption form.

Vaniilla, as far as I heard, it's unusual for the NHS to test for strep b routinely, so it must be a policy that your hospital has. Today I was told to wait until a couple of weeks before the birth to test though, as it's something which can come & go :shrug:



Lil_Pixie said:


> Squig so glad things are going well. Will you continue having regular scans after the anomaly scan?
> 
> My anomaly scan is next Monday, hopefully if all is well we'll find out the gender then too. 6 more sleeps to go!

I think so - my notes say to review again around 24 weeks so I've booked in 2 more appointments after the anomaly scan which will take me to 24+5 so I guess I'll find out then.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've put on 17.5lbs :cry: the recommended gain for my BMI at 22 weeks is only 9.1 - 14.6lbs. And I LOST weight from HG in the first 10 weeks. Then I started piling it on despite the sickness as eating helped. I feel awful.


----------



## Tinky_82

AngelofTroy said:


> I've put on 17.5lbs :cry: the recommended gain for my BMI at 22 weeks is only 9.1 - 14.6lbs. And I LOST weight from HG in the first 10 weeks. Then I started piling it on despite the sickness as eating helped. I feel awful.

Try not to worry honey. Santa brought my toddler a balance bike - he loves it and it means we can go faster and cover greater distances on walks when he uses it - I almost need to jog to keep up - definitely recommend as I am struggling with weight gain partly due to lower walking speeds than previously. I've also started going to gym an evening a week and power walking on the treadmill - I think it helps.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Tinky_82 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I've put on 17.5lbs :cry: the recommended gain for my BMI at 22 weeks is only 9.1 - 14.6lbs. And I LOST weight from HG in the first 10 weeks. Then I started piling it on despite the sickness as eating helped. I feel awful.
> 
> Try not to worry honey. Santa brought my toddler a balance bike - he loves it and it means we can go faster and cover greater distances on walks when he uses it - I almost need to jog to keep up - definitely recommend as I am struggling with weight gain partly due to lower walking speeds than previously. I've also started going to gym an evening a week and power walking on the treadmill - I think it helps.Click to expand...

Thanks, sadly my son has a balance bike and a scooter and yet has no coordination at all and I just end up carrying them whenever we go out as he gets frustrated after 2 minutes. We will have a buggy board but he gets bored on there quickly. Maybe I should join a gym. Or start swimming in the evenings as its free? I'm just exhausted by the evenings. I work 2 overnights a week and can't catch up as I have my 3yo all day.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 - I was told that I had to do the strep b test early on in pregnancy because although it can come and go if the numbers are below a certain level they're unlikely to go higher or something like that and if you have it over a certain amount you'll be given the injection regardless around labour time :wacko:

Angel -, ds was always terrible with a balance bike too, we'll keep ds' one for next lo but I'm not too hopeful. Have you considered a type of trike or a regular kids bike?

You shouldn't feel awful, are you eating as healthily as you possibly can? (hard in pregnancy I know) but you may well be carrying a lot more fluid, I had a LOT with ds, they thought he was going to be big because of my fundal measurements.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have gained 4lb now. It took a while cos of the first tri loss. I'm just going to embrace the cake


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> Squig34 - I was told that I had to do the strep b test early on in pregnancy because although it can come and go if the numbers are below a certain level they're unlikely to go higher or something like that and if you have it over a certain amount you'll be given the injection regardless around labour time :wacko:
> 
> Angel -, ds was always terrible with a balance bike too, we'll keep ds' one for next lo but I'm not too hopeful. Have you considered a type of trike or a regular kids bike?
> 
> You shouldn't feel awful, are you eating as healthily as you possibly can? (hard in pregnancy I know) but you may well be carrying a lot more fluid, I had a LOT with ds, they thought he was going to be big because of my fundal measurements.

I've not been eating very healthily tbh, and prepregnancy I cycled 5 miles to work and haven't since BFP so its understandable.


----------



## vaniilla

I still wouldn't worry too much, maybe make small changes? weight loss sucks speaking from my own miserable experience with it but it's not something you should focus on now -you have horrendous nausea which needs to be kept at bay which is much more important.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks, I'm reading good things about a high protein diet for nausea in pregnancy helping to curb the need for so many carbs. I'm going out tomorrow to buy some protein based snacks!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck with that Angel - I do think your circumstances given your awful nausea are mitigating in terms of weight gain, you have to eat what you can eat & I'm so sorry for you still to be suffering so badly. I still have it, but mostly not as bad as the first 15 or 16 weeks. I think I would really struggle if I were still that sick, & I don't have a toddler to look after :hugs:


----------



## iakyri

Thanks for all the well-wishes <3



Starlight32 said:


> The set few days have been wonderful with feeling lots of movement from baby girl. Hopefully today I feel a decent amount of movement again. I've felt some rolling around this morning.
> 
> Ladies in the US, are you going to apply for fmla? When are we suppose to do this?

Thankfully I have about 9 weeks vacation time saved up so I'm hoping that I don't need FMLA. From my understanding with my HR department, it automatically kicks in if you are out for over 30 days? I could be completely wrong on that -- probably worth a visit to talk to HR?


----------



## joo

Squig it's the FW8 form for your maternity exemption card. I had to request it from my GP reception. 

As for the group B strep, I have just gone through all this as it got picked up on a swab at 12 weeks. They don't routinely test for it but if it comes up on a swab you're already having done then they tell you about it. Apparently it is not as sensitive/accurate as the enriched culture medium that you can buy. I have had some confusion here whether or not they will test me again for it later on in pregnancy, some say yes and some say no, so I have looked in to buying the test. It's only £35 and recommended from 36 weeks onwards. If it comes pack positive then you will definitely be carrying it by labour, if it is negative then there is a slim chance you could carry it by the time you go in to labour. Here is the website, scroll down a bit and there are some companies you can contact for the test kit https://gbss.org.uk/who-we-are/testing-for-gbs/ecm-test-where-how/ xx


----------



## joo

Iakyri sorry things are difficult for you right now, I hope things get sorted quickly xxx


----------



## Dory85

Leg cramps are here for me also. I'm semi aware of when it's starting though so quickly stretch my foot the other way. I remember leaping out and hugging the wall previously lol.

People at work have taken to asking when I'm finishing work now and are surprised when i say its not for ages. I swear I look huge in my uniform :-(

Physio tomorrow :-/


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I hope your physio goes well tomorrow.

people are not usually very good at guessing - as soon as you look pregnant most people seem to think you must be close to your due date :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Angel don't worry, I've gained 13lbs. Actually 11 of those were leading up to new year and then since January 1st I've only gained 2lb. But I'm still over the recommended gain for my BMI as well. It gets me down most days. I'm actually considering joining slimming world - it's totally supported in pregnancy, they ask you to get signatures from your midwife to say if you shouldn't be losing weight but just trying to maintain a bit. I just want to curb the weight gain. My OH says its silly and I don't need it, but I feel awful this pregnancy!

Joo - if they've got group B strep once this pregnancy then you need antibiotics for delivery. You don't need to pay to have it again

Squig - glad your appointment went well but hope you get a better scan soon! Will you ask the gender?

Beccy - did your pain and leaking stop or did you get checked out?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh I remember leg cramps. My midwife said its potasium/magnesium related. They put me on magnesium tabs to try to head it off this time. None so far so hoping it helps. Ate a banana everyday when pregnant with dd. Seemed to help some.


----------



## joo

Boo, as I was only carrying it I can have the antibiotics but don't have to as it is transient and I may not be carrying by the time I give birth. It might be different in other places, but here some people get tested again at the end of pregnancy to check if still carrying. It is different if you actually have the infection, it's picked up in your urine or you have other risk factors like bleeding or early labour, then you must have the antibiotics :) 

I will be asking to be tested again at my next appointment, but I do find it worrying it hasn't been mentioned anywhere in my notes :shrug: regardless of whether I have the test or get to hospital in time for antibiotics we have to stay in for about 3 days to monitor baby and give him antibiotics if necessary. There is a petition on change.org about makin the tests routinely available on the NHS, it's shocking that it isn't! Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Can anyone explain strep b to me ? feeling rather ignorant here :/


----------



## joo

Gbss.org.uk is a good site. Basically my midwife just told me it was picked up on my swab, I was carrying it but it might go, she gave me a leaflet and told me to look on that site and that's all she said on the matter. I have had to ring and speak to people about it to get any sort of info on what care my baby and I will receive, it's been really stressful and worrying! And of course it might all be for nothing as more than likely everything will be absolutely fine :)


----------



## Boo44

Glad you'll get checked out again then joo! I think if I'd had it on a swab at any stage I'd ask for the antibiotics, only because I've seen firsthand what GBS can do. But then if it means extra tests afterwards I can see why some people would prefer to avoid it xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Becyboo__x said:


> Still going through a rough stage only will get worse anyway we've split up and he's now said he is going to go soon .. which is best but obviously it's going to get stressful from when that happens when I'll need to sort everything out and change everything back singly which financially I'm very worried about.
> 
> I've started getting cramps again in my legs! Leaving my calfs bruised :shrug: it's awful I hate cramp as it is but this seems more painful then non pregnancy! Only another 5 weeks til my midwife appointment might go quick who knows!

Becy i am so sorry you have to go through this while pregnant, i wish you all the best


----------



## Starlight32

I sometimes wake up in the middle of the night with a calf cramp! It slows me down to the bathroom because I can't walk right away. 

I've gained almost 20 pounds. I love baby bump but starting to feel self conscious about weight too; I'm not use to seeing scale numbers go up.

I still haven't decided about going back to work or staying home. I'm trying to weigh my options. It's a hard decision!


----------



## GeralynB

I had group b strep last time. I really hope I don't have it again because I had to go into the hospital right away when my water broke to have IV antibiotics. I don't want to have to have the IV if possible as I'm trying for a natural birth. I'm taking a probiotic to try and avoid it this time


----------



## ehjmorris

AngelofTroy said:


> I've put on 17.5lbs :cry: the recommended gain for my BMI at 22 weeks is only 9.1 - 14.6lbs. And I LOST weight from HG in the first 10 weeks. Then I started piling it on despite the sickness as eating helped. I feel awful.

Ive put on 13lbs so far :), although i was already classified as overweight for my bmi when i was 15weeks but i dont care ill lose it after bub


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boo44 said:


> Angel don't worry, I've gained 13lbs. Actually 11 of those were leading up to new year and then since January 1st I've only gained 2lb. But I'm still over the recommended gain for my BMI as well. It gets me down most days. I'm actually considering joining slimming world - it's totally supported in pregnancy, they ask you to get signatures from your midwife to say if you shouldn't be losing weight but just trying to maintain a bit. I just want to curb the weight gain. My OH says its silly and I don't need it, but I feel awful this pregnancy!
> 
> Joo - if they've got group B strep once this pregnancy then you need antibiotics for delivery. You don't need to pay to have it again
> 
> Squig - glad your appointment went well but hope you get a better scan soon! Will you ask the gender?
> 
> Beccy - did your pain and leaking stop or did you get checked out?

Pain eased, leaking feeling is still there but in positive it's just her really low and pushing on my bladder I know she's always stayed very low down. I know it's not my waters though. I'm just wearing liners when I need to


----------



## jalilma

Ladies.... I am having such conflicting problems right now. (I'll try to make it short) over the last few years I have really gotten into fitness decided I wanted to do a bikini competition... Was working hard on that goal, then I became pregnant ... Which was totally planned and I was Ok with taking a little detour.. My workouts suffered because in early pregnancy I felt like death and couldn't stay awake much past 7 pm. Finally I'm getting back into a routine.. But nowhere near where I had been. Now I have anxiety about gaining weight... Yet I have anxiety about not gaining weight all at the same time. So far I have gained about 8 lbs.. Which I know is average yet it's killing me to admit. I look in the mirror and get sad that I'm looking a little fluffy but get worried at the same time that I'm not showing much and worry the baby is too small. See I'm a royal mess! Ugh I just had to get that out... Its been a rough few days.


----------



## GeralynB

20 weeks today! Halfway there


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

jalilma said:


> Ladies.... I am having such conflicting problems right now. (I'll try to make it short) over the last few years I have really gotten into fitness decided I wanted to do a bikini competition... Was working hard on that goal, then I became pregnant ... Which was totally planned and I was Ok with taking a little detour.. My workouts suffered because in early pregnancy I felt like death and couldn't stay awake much past 7 pm. Finally I'm getting back into a routine.. But nowhere near where I had been. Now I have anxiety about gaining weight... Yet I have anxiety about not gaining weight all at the same time. So far I have gained about 8 lbs.. Which I know is average yet it's killing me to admit. I look in the mirror and get sad that I'm looking a little fluffy but get worried at the same time that I'm not showing much and worry the baby is too small. See I'm a royal mess! Ugh I just had to get that out... Its been a rough few days.

Can't offer much advise in terms of weight gain, it's just one of those things that can't be helped :hugs: Although i do understand. Don't worry at all about baby being too small, I have never had a big baby bump ever and my children have all been big! my last was 9lb, my first was "only" 7lb 7 but people thought i was only 25 weeks pregnant at term. So you see my point ? you really cannot tell much from a bump size etc.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Jalilma just remember if you were in such good shape before getting pregnant and have continued to workout I'm sure the weight will come off almost immediately after baby is born! It did for me with my dd and I wasn't even doing close to what you are. 

I also had group b strep with dd and would love to avoid it again but doubt that will happen. It definitely sucked to not be able to labor at home and to be hooked to an iv while having a natural birth. Also I hated staying in the hospital the extra time for her to be monitored. My prenatals have probiotics which I hope helps but a lady at work has been taking strong, really good quality probiotics for forever and they picked up strep b at the beginning of her pregnancy so I'm not as hopeful now.


----------



## Squig34

Thanks for that info Joo, really helpful so I'll investigate further! I don't think I'll get to 36 weeks though. But after all we've already endured, I want to rule out as many other risks as possible so I'm keen to get tested.

Boo, I'm hoping to find out the gender, yes - so hopefully baby will co-operate!


----------



## mommyxofxone

GeralynB said:


> I had group b strep last time. I really hope I don't have it again because I had to go into the hospital right away when my water broke to have IV antibiotics. I don't want to have to have the IV if possible as I'm trying for a natural birth. I'm taking a probiotic to try and avoid it this time

Oh i'm so interested to see if the probiotic helps! i'm finding it's so good for so many things! i didn't have strep b with dd but i am on probiotics (i have ibs thanks to a vit d deficiency) all the time anyway. I'm just genuinely interested in them! :) And happy 20 weeks!!!! 



nothing much here. still hip pain etc. gram was given 3 months to live tops. mind kind of preoccupied.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry to hear about your gran mommy :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

The physio was lovely. She prodded me a bit, talked about my pain and then talked me through core building and measured me for a support.
She said that hopefully it will help keep the pain from getting any worse but if not I am on her books now til my due date so I can just ring her directly. 
The good news is its standard pelvic girdle pain (spd) so no permanent damage or any manipulation needed.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Had a chat with Xander's teacher yesterday and they are referring him to the SENCO team (special educational needs coordinator - I think!)*We've got a meeting with the school next Wednesday

I know it's awful but I'm so gutted :'( she said he's working at and above his age range in all 17 assessment areas, but there is some behaviours like being still or shouting out/impulse control etc that she feels he has no control over. This week he's had three instances of poo smearing too (once at school!) Which just isn't normal behaviour for a 4 year old.*

She said he's one of, if not the most articulate child she's ever had in a nursery class and his language skills are outstanding, but she feels there's something there although she didn't say what (maybe add/adhd or similar?) He doesn't respond to praise or criticism at all. He isn't bothered about being told off or losing toys or being on the sad book. Nor is he pleased by rewards or stickers etc. He's either well or badly behaved based entirely on what he feels like and there is no way to sway him from that.*

I just don't know what to do or what we're doing wrong. I feel like we were stupid thinking we should have a second child when we didn't even see all the issues our son was having.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lil_Pixie said:


> Had a chat with Xander's teacher yesterday and they are referring him to the SENCO team (special educational needs coordinator - I think!)*We've got a meeting with the school next Wednesday
> 
> I know it's awful but I'm so gutted :'( she said he's working at and above his age range in all 17 assessment areas, but there is some behaviours like being still or shouting out/impulse control etc that she feels he has no control over. This week he's had three instances of poo smearing too (once at school!) Which just isn't normal behaviour for a 4 year old.*
> 
> She said he's one of, if not the most articulate child she's ever had in a nursery class and his language skills are outstanding, but she feels there's something there although she didn't say what (maybe add/adhd or similar?) He doesn't respond to praise or criticism at all. He isn't bothered about being told off or losing toys or being on the sad book. Nor is he pleased by rewards or stickers etc. He's either well or badly behaved based entirely on what he feels like and there is no way to sway him from that.*
> 
> I just don't know what to do or what we're doing wrong. I feel like we were stupid thinking we should have a second child when we didn't even see all the issues our son was having.

Sorry to hear what your going through :hugs:

I can't relate entirely my son is 6 now but from a young age has been a bit of a tough child to understand he's always been above where he should be learning wise and at school been given harder work due to him getting bored. But every teacher has noticed something strange/different about his behaviour he can either be lovely or a devil.. which I thought he'd grow out of more but he hasn't.. he doesn't respond like he should to praise I recently have been told and other things like you've mentioned too. I suspected adhd from when he was young but no one has mentioned that to me as of yet.. I still to this day suffer with taking him out though he is like a baby when I nip to a shop or we go somewhere throwing himself on floor/running off etc :nope: nothing I do changes it either. He has recently been assessed by a behaviour member in the school to watch him and see if they can pick up on anything but I've not heard back from that yet.

I hope things get better


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Had a chat with Xander's teacher yesterday and they are referring him to the SENCO team (special educational needs coordinator - I think!)*We've got a meeting with the school next Wednesday
> 
> I know it's awful but I'm so gutted :'( she said he's working at and above his age range in all 17 assessment areas, but there is some behaviours like being still or shouting out/impulse control etc that she feels he has no control over. This week he's had three instances of poo smearing too (once at school!) Which just isn't normal behaviour for a 4 year old.*
> 
> She said he's one of, if not the most articulate child she's ever had in a nursery class and his language skills are outstanding, but she feels there's something there although she didn't say what (maybe add/adhd or similar?) He doesn't respond to praise or criticism at all. He isn't bothered about being told off or losing toys or being on the sad book. Nor is he pleased by rewards or stickers etc. He's either well or badly behaved based entirely on what he feels like and there is no way to sway him from that.*
> 
> I just don't know what to do or what we're doing wrong. I feel like we were stupid thinking we should have a second child when we didn't even see all the issues our son was having.

I'm sorry you're going through a tough time :hugs: things like this are always a big shock to parents and instinct calls on us to blame ourselves but this in no way down to you, you have done nothing wrong, nobody has, all children are different and have different areas where they need support. Hopefully through working with the SENCO team you can find out what is behind some of the behavior and can put something in place which will help him.


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry to hear about your son Lil Pixie but as others have said you shouldn't think it is in anyway your fault. It's good that he's being assessed and if anything is found there are ways to help him with his behaviour. Sending lots of :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Im thinking of you and your family xx

Pil pixie, i agree its nothing you have done and kids are different, maybe they might find something that can help


----------



## Starlight32

I'm so upset because they are painting the conference room on our floor at work. I'm so worried about toxins hanging around for weeks.


----------



## Lavochain

Thinking of you Lil_Pixie. 

Try not to worry Starlight, people have jobs where they ingest chemicals whilst pregnant, like hairdressers, and they are fine. I understand your worry though as I am the same.


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> I'm so upset because they are painting the conference room on our floor at work. I'm so worried about toxins hanging around for weeks.

I just had my basement painted. Don't worry you'll be fine.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I wouldn't worry about a bit of paint, i imagine walking around the streets is doing people more damage these days :haha: Just a bit of perspective, by which i mean; you'll be fine :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight32 said:


> I'm so upset because they are painting the conference room on our floor at work. I'm so worried about toxins hanging around for weeks.

I called my midwife as they were varnishing areas of the building I work in and the smell was strong - I was told not to worry.


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry lil pixie. but you're taking care of him, that's awesome. don't feel guilty please!!!


----------



## Squig34

How could you know Pixie without other kids to compare with? & Xander is clearly very capable & intelligent. I understand why you're upset, but it's not because of anything you have or haven't done or a reflection on you as a parent or reason not to have another baby. Don't blame yourself. Hopefully something positive will come out of this assessment so that if Xander needs help, he gets it. :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

I was a special education teacher for 15 years before I had my son. You have done nothing wrong. I have a wonderful poem for anyone who is beginning a journey with a special needs child.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thank you so much ladies. A big chunk of me just wants to tell the teachers to leave him alone and yell that there's nothing "wrong" with my child. But I know that's totally silly and honestly I'm grateful he hasn't been labelled as a naughty child and written off. He's not naughty, in a 1-1 setting he's so amazing and kind and beautifully behaved, but when he's around other people it's like he can't calm himself down. 

It was just a lot to process I think. Xander's behaviour is so good when he isn't in a group - we didn't even have terrible twos! Part of me hopes something does come up so he can get extra support, his development isn't affected right now but as he gets older he's going to need to concentrate and right now I'm not sure he's able to do that. 

Had to pick him up early from school today, think he might have tonsillitis. Poor little munchkin :'( his voice is all warped but it sounds so cute :haha: 

Baby is beating holy hell out of my bladder :cloud9: 4 more sleeps till scan day!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope he's feeling better soon pixie :hugs:

I can't wait till tomorrow, time goes quickly for me during fri/weekend, it'll be scan time before I know it! The six nations is starting this weekend, I'm so excited that I've ordered myself some non alcoholic beer :haha:


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much, I just don't find I have time to keep up! 

Had our scan, I cracked like an egg and found out we are having a GIRL! Yay!

All looked well except one little random unexplained "bright spot" in baby's right chest that they have no clue about. Bright is usually calcification they say but we have to go back for a follow up to check in 6 weeks. Anyone heard of this? Seems relatively common but Google says usually it's associated with heart or bowels and this was just in chest...a bit freaky!

Pixie big hugs, try and think of it as a tool to get extra support to help xander succeed...I can imagine how hard that was to hear though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Pixie- It's great that he is getting the support he needs etc rather than just being dumped in the corner etc. Maybe with the right procedures in place now he will come through it, he is only very young still :) Not my area of expertise sorry! :hugs: 


gaia- No idea :/ how odd that they couldn't tell you more, it has to be good that they weren't super concerned though :) CONGRATS on a girl :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> I hope he's feeling better soon pixie :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow, time goes quickly for me during fri/weekend, it'll be scan time before I know it! The six nations is starting this weekend, I'm so excited that I've ordered myself some non alcoholic beer :haha:

Is that rugby ? :haha: :blush:


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much, I just don't find I have time to keep up!
> 
> Had our scan, I cracked like an egg and found out we are having a GIRL! Yay!
> 
> All looked well except one little random unexplained "bright spot" in baby's right chest that they have no clue about. Bright is usually calcification they say but we have to go back for a follow up to check in 6 weeks. Anyone heard of this? Seems relatively common but Google says usually it's associated with heart or bowels and this was just in chest...a bit freaky!
> 
> Pixie big hugs, try and think of it as a tool to get extra support to help xander succeed...I can imagine how hard that was to hear though.

Congratulations on team pink! 

It sounds good that they're not worried about it, hopefully they'll be able to confirm it's nothing to worry about at the follow up scan. 



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I hope he's feeling better soon pixie :hugs:
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow, time goes quickly for me during fri/weekend, it'll be scan time before I know it! The six nations is starting this weekend, I'm so excited that I've ordered myself some non alcoholic beer :haha:
> 
> Is that rugby ? :haha: :blush:Click to expand...

yes it is :haha: it's about the only sport we both like! I hate football and hate being made to watch it.


----------



## GeralynB

gaiagirl said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much, I just don't find I have time to keep up!
> 
> Had our scan, I cracked like an egg and found out we are having a GIRL! Yay!
> 
> All looked well except one little random unexplained "bright spot" in baby's right chest that they have no clue about. Bright is usually calcification they say but we have to go back for a follow up to check in 6 weeks. Anyone heard of this? Seems relatively common but Google says usually it's associated with heart or bowels and this was just in chest...a bit freaky!
> 
> Pixie big hugs, try and think of it as a tool to get extra support to help xander succeed...I can imagine how hard that was to hear though.

I don't know about the bright spot but congrats on a girl!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm going to meet with another potential doula today. I met with one already but didn't love her.


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: Gaia! I hope the bright spot doesn't turn out to be anything you need concern yourself about.


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations on team pink Gaia. I've never heard of a bright spot before. Hope it turns out fine.


----------



## Starlight32

Gaia, yay for baby girl! Praying that the bright spot is nothing of concern <3

Thanks for all the paint related comments. I have somewhere to go next week while they are painting. I'm hoping the smell on the floor is gone by the next week. I can't imagine being there if it still smells! Does anyone remember how fast paint smell goes away? It's been forever since I painted.


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats Gaia, I wouldn't worry as they are usually pretty fast if it is anything of concern. 

Starlight - We have been painting for the past couple of months and water based paint smells go within the day if in a well ventilated room. 

Have any of you ladies had proper kicks yet? I've felt LO moving from early on and have just had two tremendous thuds against my tummy! It made me jump :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies

Im a little concerned, when i had those bh they did an ultrasound to make sure bubby was okay while there the tech mentioned my son is measuring smaller than he should he and i know i had the exact same thing with my angel but unfortunately i dont know what that is going to do... im worried I'm going down the same path and he will just pass away like his brother 
They didn't find any reason as to why eli passed but it's not helping knowing there isnt a reason it couldn't happen again :( 
Im sorry im just struggling atm


----------



## ehjmorris

gaiagirl said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much, I just don't find I have time to keep up!
> 
> Had our scan, I cracked like an egg and found out we are having a GIRL! Yay!
> 
> All looked well except one little random unexplained "bright spot" in baby's right chest that they have no clue about. Bright is usually calcification they say but we have to go back for a follow up to check in 6 weeks. Anyone heard of this? Seems relatively common but Google says usually it's associated with heart or bowels and this was just in chest...a bit freaky!
> 
> Pixie big hugs, try and think of it as a tool to get extra support to help xander succeed...I can imagine how hard that was to hear though.

Congratulations on team pink :) sorry i have no experience with this but I hope it isnt anything serious


----------



## Lil_Pixie

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im a little concerned, when i had those bh they did an ultrasound to make sure bubby was okay while there the tech mentioned my son is measuring smaller than he should he and i know i had the exact same thing with my angel but unfortunately i dont know what that is going to do... im worried I'm going down the same path and he will just pass away like his brother
> They didn't find any reason as to why eli passed but it's not helping knowing there isnt a reason it couldn't happen again :(
> Im sorry im just struggling atm

:hugs: how scary for you. Did they say how much smaller he was measuring? Is there anyone you can make an appointment with to get them to have a good look at baby?


----------



## Tinky_82

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im a little concerned, when i had those bh they did an ultrasound to make sure bubby was okay while there the tech mentioned my son is measuring smaller than he should he and i know i had the exact same thing with my angel but unfortunately i dont know what that is going to do... im worried I'm going down the same path and he will just pass away like his brother
> They didn't find any reason as to why eli passed but it's not helping knowing there isnt a reason it couldn't happen again :(
> Im sorry im just struggling atm

Sorry youre worrying - Have they booked you another scan in a few weeks?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ehj- how much smaller is he ? Also when is your next scan? Maybe pass on your concerns to your midwife and see what can be done to give you some extra reassurance. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im a little concerned, when i had those bh they did an ultrasound to make sure bubby was okay while there the tech mentioned my son is measuring smaller than he should he and i know i had the exact same thing with my angel but unfortunately i dont know what that is going to do... im worried I'm going down the same path and he will just pass away like his brother
> They didn't find any reason as to why eli passed but it's not helping knowing there isnt a reason it couldn't happen again :(
> Im sorry im just struggling atm

:hugs: it's understandable that you would be very distressed but sometimes measuring a bit behind isn't very uncommon - all babies develop at a different rate and sometimes the 12 week scan is a bit off but I can see why you would worry. Are they going to do extra monitoring/scans for reassurance? :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: ehj - totally understand why you're worrying if you've been through this before. I have the same questions as the other ladies - is he just small for his gestational age or do they think it's IUGR? If so, is there a specialist you could be referred to? When are you getting another scan? Sorry you are going through this. My last angel had IUGR but it was due to placental insufficiency & this time I'm on blood thinners which seems to be helping. I do know another girl who had two small babies (they both survived) & in this, her third pregnancy, she's been on aspirin & Clexane & her baby is growing ok. I think the docs felt it was also placental insufficiency in her case too & I know you said they found no cause with Eli, but I wonder if it would be worth you asking re blood thinners at this stage anyway? :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

gaiagirl said:


> Hi ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much, I just don't find I have time to keep up!
> 
> Had our scan, I cracked like an egg and found out we are having a GIRL! Yay!
> 
> All looked well except one little random unexplained "bright spot" in baby's right chest that they have no clue about. Bright is usually calcification they say but we have to go back for a follow up to check in 6 weeks. Anyone heard of this? Seems relatively common but Google says usually it's associated with heart or bowels and this was just in chest...a bit freaky!
> 
> Pixie big hugs, try and think of it as a tool to get extra support to help xander succeed...I can imagine how hard that was to hear though.


congrats on team pink hun how lovely!!!! My friend's daughter had a bright spot on her ultrasound. she was told it was tahe heart. they had several ultrasounds. but at that first one they scared the crap out of her, telling her the baby would have a birth defect etc, and she should consider termination. She had another ultrasound a few weeks later? spot was gone, baby was born perfectly fine and healthy. Everything crossed for you hun that it's nothing at all.



ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Im a little concerned, when i had those bh they did an ultrasound to make sure bubby was okay while there the tech mentioned my son is measuring smaller than he should he and i know i had the exact same thing with my angel but unfortunately i dont know what that is going to do... im worried I'm going down the same path and he will just pass away like his brother
> They didn't find any reason as to why eli passed but it's not helping knowing there isnt a reason it couldn't happen again :(
> Im sorry im just struggling atm

ehj my best friend was told her son was measuring super small and should consider termination because he had downs. the next ultrasound she was told it wasn't downs, it was a genetic mutation. She did test after test and they said whooops, no he's going to be ok most likely but he may have a chromosomal disorder. So she went through ALL of that, i mean so many tests and weeks of heartache (she had a miserable pregnancy was always worried) . he was born absolutely perfect!!!! 

my mother always told me we'd know in our heart if something wasn't right, what are you feeling mommy? because measuring slightly smaller doesn' tmean a damn thing, he could just be a smaller child thats it. or the dates are off slightly. They told me ds is huge at 18 weeks, but after reading some articles, it says basically no, they all just grown at different rates in there. try not to worry yourself!!!


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
> Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x

I'm so very sorry to hear this. My thoughts are with you. :hugs: xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
> Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x

oh hun i'm so sorry. :cry: i know no words i can say can heal your wounds and broken heart, but know we are all thinking of you and sending you thoughts and prayers during this difficult time. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
> Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x

Thoughts are with you and your family :hugs: 
So sorry to hear fly high angel xx


----------



## Tinky_82

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
> Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x

I am so incredibly sorry to hear that. Very sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Gaia - you've probably seen this but I googled white spot in the chest and found an old mumsnet thread with a very similar scan, and the mum subsequently found out that the spot was most likely harmless swallowed blood from an early bleed that the mum wasn't even aware of. 

https://www.mumsnet.com/Talk/pregnancy/108585-bright-white-spot-in-chest-at-20-week-scan

wannabenewmum - so sorry for your loss 

Ehj - are they following you up hun? My friend's baby has recently dropped on the growth charts and Shea having more regular scans from now on but they've told her they aren't concerned. :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Thanks ladies
He is measuring between 10 and 12 days smaller...
I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday but im not expecting anything.

When eli was born they tested everything possible and my placenta was in the 95th percentile so that was fine and they made me have an amniocentesis last time because of his short limbs/ measuring smaller but came back normal. When he was born he looks absolutely normal in size/ length.

Maybe he is just going to be small? And my dates are right i know when I ovulated and lmp..

Oh and i am getting extra scans due to my loss so I can definitely monitor closely


----------



## ehjmorris

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
> Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x

Wannabenewmum i am truly sorry, we are all thinking of you at this difficult time xx


----------



## Squig34

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
> Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x

I'm so sorry to hear this. How far along were you? Did you choose a name & would you like to share if so? It's so terribly hard :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

ehjmorris said:


> Thanks ladies
> He is measuring between 10 and 12 days smaller...
> I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday but im not expecting anything.
> 
> When eli was born they tested everything possible and my placenta was in the 95th percentile so that was fine and they made me have an amniocentesis last time because of his short limbs/ measuring smaller but came back normal. When he was born he looks absolutely normal in size/ length.
> 
> Maybe he is just going to be small? And my dates are right i know when I ovulated and lmp..
> 
> Oh and i am getting extra scans due to my loss so I can definitely monitor closely

I was told recently that 10 days' difference at this gestation doesn't give the docs any cause for concern & from what I understand unless baby is 10th centile or less, it's small for gestational age rather than IUGR. I hope your next scan shows some improvement & that somehow you will find a way not to worry too much. :hugs: sending lots of good thoughts & wishes to your little one.


----------



## vaniilla

wannabenewmum said:


> Hi , thought I should up date you , so you can update your post, our baby grew his angel wings , this would be the first time I been on Since ,
> Hope everyone's pregnancy happy and healthy x

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: my thoughts are with you and your family. :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

:shrug:


Squig34 said:


> ehjmorris said:
> 
> 
> Thanks ladies
> He is measuring between 10 and 12 days smaller...
> I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday but im not expecting anything.
> 
> When eli was born they tested everything possible and my placenta was in the 95th percentile so that was fine and they made me have an amniocentesis last time because of his short limbs/ measuring smaller but came back normal. When he was born he looks absolutely normal in size/ length.
> 
> Maybe he is just going to be small? And my dates are right i know when I ovulated and lmp..
> 
> Oh and i am getting extra scans due to my loss so I can definitely monitor closely
> 
> I was told recently that 10 days' difference at this gestation doesn't give the docs any cause for concern & from what I understand unless baby is 10th centile or less, it's small for gestational age rather than IUGR. I hope your next scan shows some improvement & that somehow you will find a way not to worry too much. :hugs: sending lots of good though & wishes to your little one.Click to expand...

Ill attach a picture of the measurements they did but it says <5th% :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







20160203_070218-1_opt.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## gaiagirl

ehjmorris that must be worrying but there has to be babies in that lowest percentile, or it wouldn't be a percentile! Still definitely express concerns with your doc and make sure they monitor enough to help reassure you! Hugs.

Wannabemum so sorry to hear about your loss xoxo


----------



## gaiagirl

AngelofTroy said:


> Gaia - you've probably seen this but I googled white spot in the chest and found an old mumsnet thread with a very similar scan, and the mum subsequently found out that the spot was most likely harmless swallowed blood from an early bleed that the mum...

Thanks! Oh yes I've been ALL over Google. It's frustrating because of hundreds of posts out there on bright spots, only 1 or 2 referred to spots in chest not associated with lung. Mostly its all about the heart or other organs. And there's literally no info on entire web about what this even COULD be. Probably that means that it's nothing and I should stop obsessing...and be glad it's not associated with any organ. It's probably as my midwife suspected, calcification on a ligament or tendon. I just hate unknowns :( And waiting.


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh and I do have an anterior placenta and it's such a bummer! Still barely feeling any movement at all.


----------



## Starlight32

Wannabenewmum, prayers to you and your family <3


----------



## karlilay

23 weeks today, my ticker is a day behind.
One more week till V day. That came around so so quickly!


----------



## Boo44

Wannabeanewmum I'm so genuinely sorry for you and hope you're ok xxx


----------



## Dory85

karlilay said:


> 23 weeks today, my ticker is a day behind.
> One more week till V day. That came around so so quickly!

V day seems like such a bigger deal for me this time round.


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> 23 weeks today, my ticker is a day behind.
> One more week till V day. That came around so so quickly!
> 
> V day seems like such a bigger deal for me this time round.Click to expand...

And me! I can't explain it, I'm so much more anxious this third time than ever before. It's like 3 weeks away for me, my pregnancy is going sooooooo slowly :coffee:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm anxiously waiting for V day too. Although it scares me too that our baby still has so much developing to go. My friend's 18 month old was born ON his V day and is a little miracle! He went through so much and still has a long way to go, he is on oxygen at home and is often in hospital still but he's such a happy boy! An absolute inspiration!


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> 23 weeks today, my ticker is a day behind.
> One more week till V day. That came around so so quickly!

Is it 24 weeks? 
Think my brain had gone to mush I keep thinking it was later on madness! 
When's 3rd tri counted from? Xx


----------



## vaniilla

So many ladies close to V day! I agree that it's a definitely a big relief reaching that milestone. 


two days for those of us having a scan on Monday, I wish it was today I feel so nervous waiting!


I've always known third tri as 27 - 41 but some count it as 28 - 40.




One of my wisdom tooth is hurting- it seems to start stop coming through every couple of months with 3 of them taking it in turns, blaahhhh.


----------



## GeralynB

I just had all 4 of my wisdom teeth out last May. Glad I did as it was long overdue


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I am also a week away from v day as of today and feel really anxious about getting there. Last time I didn't give it much thought but it feels so important this time!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Months are flying by I feel! Gone so much faster this time then with DS

Only 4 weeks til my midwife appointment then I'll be nearly in 3rd tri madness! .. 

Feeling crappy still I know it's stress ..I can't avoid it though with the separation and sorting myself financially it's not great .. :nope: its likly I'm going to be penniless for a good month+ I don'tknow how II'll be able to live if I'm honest .. I feel like locking myself in a room and just crying feel such a failure to my son and baby


----------



## Starlight32

I've never heard of v day until this site. What is it exactly? One week away until 24 weeks!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehjmorris said:


> Thanks ladies
> He is measuring between 10 and 12 days smaller...
> I have my anatomy scan on Tuesday but im not expecting anything.
> 
> When eli was born they tested everything possible and my placenta was in the 95th percentile so that was fine and they made me have an amniocentesis last time because of his short limbs/ measuring smaller but came back normal. When he was born he looks absolutely normal in size/ length.
> 
> Maybe he is just going to be small? And my dates are right i know when I ovulated and lmp..
> 
> Oh and i am getting extra scans due to my loss so I can definitely monitor closely

I agree with i think it was gaia who said it's still a percentile!!! babies grow at different rates for sure! don't worry yourself until you know something definite. you don't need the stress!



Dory85 said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> 23 weeks today, my ticker is a day behind.
> One more week till V day. That came around so so quickly!
> 
> V day seems like such a bigger deal for me this time round.Click to expand...

same for me. very strange. i can't wait. three more weeks.



vaniilla said:


> So many ladies close to V day! I agree that it's a definitely a big relief reaching that milestone.
> 
> 
> two days for those of us having a scan on Monday, I wish it was today I feel so nervous waiting!
> 
> 
> I've always known third tri as 27 - 41 but some count it as 28 - 40.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of my wisdom tooth is hurting- it seems to start stop coming through every couple of months with 3 of them taking it in turns, blaahhhh.

I like counting third as 27! makes it closer lol. Feels like i'll never get there. and at the same time i can't believe i'm this far along. 



Becyboo__x said:


> Months are flying by I feel! Gone so much faster this time then with DS
> 
> Only 4 weeks til my midwife appointment then I'll be nearly in 3rd tri madness! ..
> 
> Feeling crappy still I know it's stress ..I can't avoid it though with the separation and sorting myself financially it's not great .. :nope: its likly I'm going to be penniless for a good month+ I don'tknow how II'll be able to live if I'm honest .. I feel like locking myself in a room and just crying feel such a failure to my son and baby

i'm sorry hun. :( seriously if there is anyway locking yourself in and crying will make your feel better i'd do it. it would release some tension built up in you i think. Sometimes, you just gotta cry. 



Starlight32 said:


> I've never heard of v day until this site. What is it exactly? One week away until 24 weeks!

V day is viable day. Thats the day that if you went into labor after that point your baby would be most likely to be saved and live! We all wait patiently for v day.



afm- 21 weeks today. Just waiting around really to see what happens with gram. i feel like i'm in limbo.


----------



## jalilma

I have read literature (in in the states so I don't know if it's different in different places) that even at 22 weeks there is (albeit low without health issues) a decent chance of a baby being born and surviving then there was even just a few years ago. I personally don't want to test that stastic but it's just amazing to see what medical advancements are able to do for even the tiniest babies.


----------



## Dory85

V day is the day that if you gave birth the chances of baby surviving are greater than it not. Therefore it becomes the day that medical staff are supposed to make every attempt to resuscitate baby if they need it. I think earlier than that and the baby has to actively show very good attempts at breathing etc (I think) before they will intervene.


----------



## Squig34

Ehj, I guess you can only keep hoping - I personally know some IUGR babies (well adults now!) so I absolutely think that all is by no means lost & normal amniotic fluid is a good sign, as is the fetal movement (my son barely moved as he wasn't getting the nourishment to give him energy to do so). But I'm no medical expert so I hope the docs can give you lots more information to give you hope & help you to keep positive too :hugs:

I'm consistently getting more movement now which I'm so pleased about. Hope it's stronger soon too - I know I might regret saying it when I'm getting my ribs & bladder kicked, but I'm so looking forward to feeling my little one wriggle around in there much more :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear of your worries ejh. Hopefully baby is just going to be a small baby. My friend had 3 small babies. All perfect, but she only made small ones. I hope this is the case for you. Xx

Is anyone still left to find out gender (that wants to know)? 
I know we have some scans next week and just wondering if anyone is going to find out pink or blue. I'm hoping to confirm pink. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have my 20 week scan on Wednesday, also hoping to confirm pink, as i have crazily purchased just about everything ! ooooops!


----------



## Starlight32

No more scans for me! Next ob appt is this week though. I'll almost be 24 weeks. Do you think the dr will bring up glucose testing?


----------



## GeralynB

You usually do glucose testing between 26 and 28 weeks


----------



## Dory85

Does everyone have glucose testing in America? In the UK it's only if you have one of the risk factors.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory yup they do it on all pregnant woman. But I don't meet the risk creteria so I'm thinking I'm going to try to decline.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Teeny my anomaly scan is on Monday, I don't know the gender yet as I haven't had a scan since 12 weeks. Hopefully we'll be finding out providing everything is ok with baby. 

I haven't felt much movement since Thursday. Baby seems to have a crazy active day followed by a few quiet days. I definitely felt movement yesterday but I'm not too sure about today - I've barely sat down all day! Once Xander is in bed I'll have a good rest and see if I can get a wiggle out of squidge to put my mind at rest


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny - We're hoping to find out the gender on Monday provided baby cooperates :haha:


----------



## Boo44

I've got a big scan on Wednesday which I'm fairly terrified about! It's technically my anomaly scan but I'll be 21+5. And because I was scanned at 16 weeks by a fetal medicine consultant that was sort of my anomaly anyway when they found the kidney problem. Hoping all is ok in there still...

And if all is ok I'll be asking them to check he's still a he, and then I might get spending! X


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, my baby seems to be really active some days and and not so much others! Yesterday evening, I didn't feel much movement until I laid down, even though before laying down, I was sitting still on the couch.


----------



## Lavochain

ehjmorris - I hope all is well with your baby. :hugs:

wannabenewmum - I'm so sorry for your loss, I know that words can't heal the pain but I really hope you and your family find your way through this. 

Good luck to all who have scans on Monday/this week. I am impatiently waiting for mine which is on the 15th. He was measuring a week ahead in my private scan so it will be interesting to see if that was just a little growth spurt or not. 

My LO has been active at the same time every night and the flutters are now full blown kicks, he really made me jump last night!


----------



## Squig34

Teeny, my anomaly scan is on Tuesday; I'm hoping to find out the gender.

Pixie, hope you were able to feel plenty of movement last night & feel reassured.

Boo, hope your scan goes well & the kidney problem is no worse.

Good luck to everyone else with upcoming scans too :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A busy week for scans this week then. I hope that babies are well and that pixie, vanilla and squig can all see gender. 
Boo, I hope babies kidney is no worse and all is okay still with little man. 
Mine is Thursday so still a few days wait. 
I'll be stalking this thread tomorrow for updates. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

ds has been incredibly active, and has certain times of day where i know i'll feel him so i've calmed down with all of that. 

however my gram passed early this am, so she's at peace now. thanks to all of you who send well wishes and prayers our way.


----------



## Lavochain

mommyxofxone said:


> ds has been incredibly active, and has certain times of day where i know i'll feel him so i've calmed down with all of that.
> 
> however my gram passed early this am, so she's at peace now. thanks to all of you who send well wishes and prayers our way.

It is never easy to lose someone however I am glad that your Gram is at peace.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

mommyxofxone said:


> ds has been incredibly active, and has certain times of day where i know i'll feel him so i've calmed down with all of that.
> 
> however my gram passed early this am, so she's at peace now. thanks to all of you who send well wishes and prayers our way.

:hugs: Thinking of you at this difficult time. :hugs: xx


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> ds has been incredibly active, and has certain times of day where i know i'll feel him so i've calmed down with all of that.
> 
> however my gram passed early this am, so she's at peace now. thanks to all of you who send well wishes and prayers our way.

I'm so sorry to hear she's passed away :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

So sorry to hear your sad news mommy :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, prayers to you and your family <3


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear of your Gram's passing, Mommy :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry to hear that mommy :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So sorry to hear about your Gram mommy xxx


----------



## ehjmorris

Thinking of you and your family mommy xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies I appreciate it

Anyone else notice they can't get their cars/dogs off their bellies ? My cat was bad with dd but I was also working so he didn't have full access all the time. I swear he spends the whole time im on the couch ON my stomach. Used to lay next to.


----------



## vaniilla

My wisdom tooth is in agony, I was tempted to get an out of hours service but it's a £100 fee just for the call out so I'm waiting till 8:30 to give my dentist a call and hope they have something for today.

mommyxofxone - I've heard that pets can tell from your smell that something is different about you, they're supposed to be able to sense pregnancy so get more protective over you.

Good luck to all the ladies with scans today! at 4:15pm I think mine is the latest, between tooth ache and worrying I didn't get a whole lot of sleep last night, I hope today goes quickly!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry to hear about your gran mommy. X


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry to hear that, mommy :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thoughts are with you mommy :hugs:


Quick question ..

I'm getting period like pains? Is that ok I keep thinking it's BH stomach is going hard and aching but it's mainly period type pains low down and shooting pains nearer foof :lol:

This pregnancy has been such a worry compared to my son's pregnancy :nope:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I know the hardening pains are normal enough, I haven't had the foof shooting pains though so wouldn't like to say if it's normal. I guess so though :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

This is awful :lol: if it don't ease ill ring someone scares me so much .. my belly hurts and lower back .. shes moving really low down which hurts more. I think it might be BH If anything wish I could hibernate until she's ready!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Find a good cave and i'll join you. SO DONE !


----------



## Squig34

Hope you got your tooth sorted Vaniilla! Good luck to you & the other ladies with scans today.

I've just bought a new car, that's my productivity for the week over now ;)


----------



## Starlight32

I'm stressed about out dryer situations. I need to stop stressing for baby. It's been an eventful 6 weeks trying to get a dryer though
1. Try 1 was receiving a dryer from place #1. It came and smelled toxic (ended up calling fire dept). Thankfully place #1 let us return the drye even though no refund policy. 
2. Try 2 was ordering a different dryer from place #2. It took 3 weeks to come in, and snow delayed it another week. They called the morning of the delivery saying btw the dryer is broken, want us to order you a new one? It will take 3'weeks. We cancelled the order. 
3. Try 3 was ordering the same dryer as try 2 at place #3. Scheduled delivery within a week of ordering. It came and didn't smell (so happy!) but the door hinges did not come on the left as we ordered it (still usable but inconvenient because of where the dryer is positioned from the washer). They said they couldn't fix it on the spot (it was suppose to come set up correctly) but to call the schedule them to come out another day, like it was no big deal. We did. They came out yesterday and broke the dryer (although did not admit it, they acted like they didn't know what was going on, but they broke the piece off that senses dryer door is shut i.e. allows dryer to run). 
4. Try 4 with a new dryer from place #3 is suppose to come next week. Gosh, I'm praying it doesn't smell. 

Thankfully baby is moving around in there this morning, but I really need to reduce my stress level.


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x - I have no idea on BH but I've had the period like pains very low down every now and then for a week or so, I've put it down to all the stretching/ligament pain.

Squig34 - thank you :) My dentist thankfully was available so I have an app at 2, two hours before my scan so hopefully no injections/swollen face :haha: New car! that's so exciting, what did you go for?

starlight - don't forget your sense of smell is very heightened in pregnancy, I can smell a lot of things that DH can't. 

Are you able to speak to anyone about the stress you're feeling? try to focus on the positive things and try to do things that make you happy like watching a funny movie or reading a good book.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Becy I get loads of shooting pains in my foof :haha: not comfy at all! 

Had my scan this morning, it took a while to get all the measurements and by the time she was done my section scar was killing, but everything is perfect :cloud9: 

It's a girl!!! :dance: we were struggling so much with names but as soon as she said girl I knew her name - Georgia Florence :cloud9: 

Xander so wanted a baby sister, he's going to be so happy


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm putting it down to "normal" for now I never had this with DS well never noticed! :lol:


Congrats on :pink: Pixie!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations on :pink: Pixie. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> I'm stressed about out dryer situations. I need to stop stressing for baby. It's been an eventful 6 weeks trying to get a dryer though
> 1. Try 1 was receiving a dryer from place #1. It came and smelled toxic (ended up calling fire dept). Thankfully place #1 let us return the drye even though no refund policy.
> 2. Try 2 was ordering a different dryer from place #2. It took 3 weeks to come in, and snow delayed it another week. They called the morning of the delivery saying btw the dryer is broken, want us to order you a new one? It will take 3'weeks. We cancelled the order.
> 3. Try 3 was ordering the same dryer as try 2 at place #3. Scheduled delivery within a week of ordering. It came and didn't smell (so happy!) but the door hinges did not come on the left as we ordered it (still usable but inconvenient because of where the dryer is positioned from the washer). They said they couldn't fix it on the spot (it was suppose to come set up correctly) but to call the schedule them to come out another day, like it was no big deal. We did. They came out yesterday and broke the dryer (although did not admit it, they acted like they didn't know what was going on, but they broke the piece off that senses dryer door is shut i.e. allows dryer to run).
> 4. Try 4 with a new dryer from place #3 is suppose to come next week. Gosh, I'm praying it doesn't smell.
> 
> Thankfully baby is moving around in there this morning, but I really need to reduce my stress level.


hun you know new dryers usually smell right? you're supposed to run them when you get them brand new to work off the smell. It's totally normal. Mine stunk so bad when we got it, the guy explained it, ran it, and never smelled again after that.



Lil_Pixie said:


> Becy I get loads of shooting pains in my foof :haha: not comfy at all!
> 
> Had my scan this morning, it took a while to get all the measurements and by the time she was done my section scar was killing, but everything is perfect :cloud9:
> 
> It's a girl!!! :dance: we were struggling so much with names but as soon as she said girl I knew her name - Georgia Florence :cloud9:
> 
> Xander so wanted a baby sister, he's going to be so happy

wooo hoooo congrats on the girl!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations on pink pixie! Georgia is a gorgeous name x


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on team pink pixie! 

I'm off to the dentist now but only 2 hours until we find out the gender! :dance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats pix! Good luck with the dentist/scan vanilla :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck vaniilla!


----------



## jalilma

My ticker is off by a few days... I just don't know how to change it. So.... Today is my half way day!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team pink!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry to hear the news about your grandma mommy :hugs: 

Congratulations pixie! So wonderful that you know ds will be thrilled!


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations pixie, lovely news xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thanks very much ladies 

Vanilla good luck for your scan, hope they don't keep you waiting - update us as soon as you can!! 

Is there anyone else still waiting to know the gender?


----------



## Squig34

Great news Pixie! Congratulations on :pink:. You've chosen a pretty name :) I'm still waiting to find out gender; my scan is tomorrow morning.

Vaniilla hope baby cooperates! I got a Hyundai ix20 - such a smooth drive! :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Had my scan just now. The sonographer was horrible, really blunt, completely ignored my husband, didn't tell me anything she was doing, acted really annoyed when i asked if she could see the sex. Then the cord was in the way anyway. So bit bummed out but baby is healthy and looking good, which is the main thing


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What a total pain! she sounds like a right cow, i had one like that for my last 20 week scan, which is why i paid for the gender scan as i know how their attitude can be to looking for the gender "it's not the point of the scan" I think some of them really have a bee in their bonnet :haha: 


Also it's not nice when they just stand there not saying anything is it :/ 

Is there any chance of having a gender scan? some places will do one for like 40/50 quid to just peek at the gender quickly. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry you had a bad experience wishuwerehere sounds awful! They should be explaining everything they are doing :nope: and being their job they chose it etc you would think they'd be happy even doing it several times a day!

I had a crap first scan I was nearly 15 weeks at that one but she wasn't very happy etc just rushed through it we didn't feel acknowledged or anything :nope:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I just felt really bad for my husband, he asks a lot of questions and normally they are happy to talk to him but it just felt like she was offended by his presence. And it felt really strange to not be really told what she was looking at or for. Yeah we will get a private scan, that was potentially my last ever scan, I don't want to leave it on a negative.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry you had such a crappy experience at your scan. They obviously do that lots of times a day but they should understand how important it is to the parents that they get their questions answered and reassurance if they need it. Some people are just moody trudys!

I have an anterior placenta and the sonographer was lovely. I asked about there being an issue with my section scar if the placenta is anterior so she went back to check it again so she could show me where it was in relation to my scar. She showed us the brain and the spine etc and explained everything as she was doing it. She also checked the gender three times before she showed us and it must have been clear because I saw it the first time :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm back from our scan! everything they could see looked very good but baby was lying awkwardly so we've got to go back for the heart and face measurements, she was very nice if not a bit heavy handed to try and get baby to move.

We're on team Pink! :pink: Isabella will still be the first name, now just need to pick out a middle name :)

wishuwerehere - I would complain, she sounds very horrible and unprofessional, there is no way that kind of treatment is acceptable!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats vanilla =)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats to both team pink ladies though, very exciting :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Vanilla on team pink. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Thank you guys :flower:

It says I have an anterior placenta which probably explains the minimal movements. Is this quite common? it seems quite a few of us have this.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on :pink: vaniilla


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations to the new pinks! What tally are we on now then blue vs pink? X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I feel kicks that are up or down into my bladder but nothing at all on my stomach. Not sure when I'll start feeling more kicks but I get enough to reassure me at least


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on team pink! 

We're at 15 pink bumps and 7 blue bumps right now!


----------



## Tinky_82

Congrats vanilla. 
Wishuwerehere sorry about your experience - that's awful they didn't tell you what they were looking at.
I have an anterior placenta and still mostly feel kicks low down by my bikini line.
My dog jumped on my stomach on our walk today - he never does that. I think all is ok no bleeding or cramping just a bit sore - I had car keys in my pocket so they caused the pain I think. Hopefully I'll feel movement to reassure me soon.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congratulations on a little girl vanilla!! 

Wishyouwerehere - so sorry you had such a bad time. Do you know how long it will take before you can get a private scan? I'm so grateful for the ultrasound tech at my Dr's office, she is an incredibly nice person and is always so wonderful for us. She's never complained about my requests from her for our gender reveals either. Wish everyone was as good as she is!


----------



## Boo44

My placenta is also anterior and my kicks are very low down x


----------



## babyclements

I have my scan on Wednesday :) hopefully baby will be in good position and we can find out if baby boy/girl :) Quite nervous, hope he/she is healthy :) :) My scan isn't till 2pm USA time, Haven't decided if we are going to tell anyone else the gender yet. May keep it to ourselves, not sure yet :D


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :pink: Vaniilla!

Sorry the sonographer was so rude, wish, but glad baby is healthy :)

I'm lying in bed getting lots of little kicks & pokes :)

Tinky I hope you've had some movement to reassure you by now.


----------



## Dory85

I've just been looking at the bump pics thread and now I feel huge. In my previous pregnancies people always commented that I was small or neat and I'm pretty fit when I'm not pregnant so this is all new to me.

My placenta is posterior. I didn't feel kicks til about 18 weeks if I remember right and very low down. Now they are mostly low but occasionally under my belly button (which has become an outie - Urgh). Getting a lot more rolling and visible movements now though.


----------



## ehjmorris

Lil_Pixie said:


> Becy I get loads of shooting pains in my foof :haha: not comfy at all!
> 
> Had my scan this morning, it took a while to get all the measurements and by the time she was done my section scar was killing, but everything is perfect :cloud9:
> 
> It's a girl!!! :dance: we were struggling so much with names but as soon as she said girl I knew her name - Georgia Florence :cloud9:
> 
> Xander so wanted a baby sister, he's going to be so happy

Congratulations on team pink :)


----------



## ehjmorris

vaniilla said:


> Thank you guys :flower:
> 
> It says I have an anterior placenta which probably explains the minimal movements. Is this quite common? it seems quite a few of us have this.

Congrats :)


----------



## Starlight32

Yay for more girls! So excited for you ladies who found out gender!

I took a bump pic at 22 weeks but haven't gotten around to posting it. I think I'll have to take another bump pic at this point! Lol


----------



## vaniilla

Only 2 days until ladies start reaching viability! It's crazy how fast it's all going!


----------



## wishuwerehere

So exciting that people are coming up to v-day! I remember that feeling really huge with my last pregnancy.

I have booked another scan for Thursday, only £40 and hopefully we'll get a peek at gender this time. I figure as we're paying as well they'll have to be a bit more polite!


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey all, well I had my scan yesterday and it was cofirmed that we are having another wee boy (and even better is that everything looks perfectly healthy). I am over the moon and so chuffed that Ethan is getting a little brother. I grew up with one sister and our relationship was great, so I'm hoping that two little boys can be the same.

I'm a little disappointed at other people's reactions though, why would people assume that because it isnt a girl I'm not happy. I'm lucky enough to not only have one child and be pregnant with another, but to have two healthy children, I am more than blessed. Someone even assumed that I'd be having another one now that I've got another boy so that I can get a girl.

Hope everyone is keeping well.


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations on team blue joey :dance: People are strange like that, I have no idea where it comes from! two boys is lovely and I would have been over the moon to have another one, I'm sure they will be very close. Don't pay any attention to silly comments :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations on team blue Joey. It's lovely for your son to be getting a brother. Xx

Honestly, the stupid comments never stop. This is #4 for me and 99% of people ask me as their first question if it was planned? 
FFS, it's none of your business! But, for your information it took us 16 months and a MMC. When I mention this it usually shuts them up! 
I think people just don't think before opening their mouths. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats on team blue =)


----------



## Starlight32

I think I'm leaking urine. It feels a bit damp but it's not discharge it smells weird. I hope it's not amniotic fluid. Amniotic fluid doesn't smell right?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on :blue: Joey


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> I think I'm leaking urine. It feels a bit damp but it's not discharge it smells weird. I hope it's not amniotic fluid. Amniotic fluid doesn't smell right?

I have this but my pelvic muscles are useless from having DS :lol: .. 

I've heard amniotic fluid smells sweet not like urine at all and Is colourless put on a pad if your worried you should be able to tell then :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Are you sure it's not discharge? I have an absolute abundance some days. I think the hormones give a smell (not unpleasant) that seems to change. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope you are all doing wellxx

Well i had my anatomy scan today and bub is still measuring smaller in most areas, tbh im not expecting to have a big baby but its still worrying he might just stop growing

I got for my ante natal appt next week so that they can either keep my due date or change it... but i know when i had my period, ovulated and had sex so I don't understand...


----------



## Squig34

Is the hospital concerned ehj?

Congratulations on :blue: Joey!


Scan went well. Anatomically all is perfect & growth is within normal limits (measuring about 20 weeks & I'm 20+5). Weight 12oz & hb 148 - both normal. Pics below. & as expected, it's a girl :)
 



Attached Files:







20160209_113055.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 9









20160209_113110.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ehj, do they think the measurements are small because your DD is off a little? They don't usually change the date after the 12 week scan do they? 
Will you continue with frequent scans still too. I'm sorry to hear that the scan didn't ease your worries. 

Squig, congratulations on team pink. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry i still haven't worked out all the code words lol what's dd?

Im not entirely sure what they are goingto do from here because i know my dates and i will always go off lmp
His weight was 8.3oz


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Is that on the notes somewhere? No one mentioned a weight to me :shrug: 

Did they say everything looked normal and healthy, just on the smaller side? I'm sorry you're having such worry, I hope you get some reasonable answers and support at your next appointment :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> I'm back from our scan! everything they could see looked very good but baby was lying awkwardly so we've got to go back for the heart and face measurements, she was very nice if not a bit heavy handed to try and get baby to move.
> 
> We're on team Pink! :pink: Isabella will still be the first name, now just need to pick out a middle name :)
> 
> wishuwerehere - I would complain, she sounds very horrible and unprofessional, there is no way that kind of treatment is acceptable!

Congrats on team pink hun!!! how exciting! and i love that name!!!! if i had had my way dd would be isabella. dh said no, but i have no idea why!




vaniilla said:


> Thank you guys :flower:
> 
> It says I have an anterior placenta which probably explains the minimal movements. Is this quite common? it seems quite a few of us have this.

i have the same placenta, and did with dd too. didn't feel her til 21 weeks for teh first time. this time he kicks everywhere but where it is. However, he just started kicking through it too. he's gaining power! 




joeybrooks said:


> Hey all, well I had my scan yesterday and it was cofirmed that we are having another wee boy (and even better is that everything looks perfectly healthy). I am over the moon and so chuffed that Ethan is getting a little brother. I grew up with one sister and our relationship was great, so I'm hoping that two little boys can be the same.
> 
> I'm a little disappointed at other people's reactions though, why would people assume that because it isnt a girl I'm not happy. I'm lucky enough to not only have one child and be pregnant with another, but to have two healthy children, I am more than blessed. Someone even assumed that I'd be having another one now that I've got another boy so that I can get a girl.
> 
> Hope everyone is keeping well.

congrats on the boy! lovely news!!! If i had had a boy first, i'm sure i'd have wanted two boys. i had a girl first, and i wanted another girl. That special brother bond or sister bond always seems so amazing! and i keep getting comments about how being a boy mom is so much better. Seriously? Half those people dont even have a girl. Makes me sad for my girl! people are so rude!



Starlight32 said:


> I think I'm leaking urine. It feels a bit damp but it's not discharge it smells weird. I hope it's not amniotic fluid. Amniotic fluid doesn't smell right?

I bet it's just discharge hun. And that can smell weird. and urine can smell like ammonia. and fluid smells sickly sweet i've read. I only know cause my discharge in the last pregnancy and this one at times has been so abundant that i looked it up cause i freaked myself out. was always just discharge.



ehjmorris said:


> Hope you are all doing wellxx
> 
> Well i had my anatomy scan today and bub is still measuring smaller in most areas, tbh im not expecting to have a big baby but its still worrying he might just stop growing
> 
> I got for my ante natal appt next week so that they can either keep my due date or change it... but i know when i had my period, ovulated and had sex so I don't understand...

i doubt they'll change it. some people just have small babies. please try not to worry! it's so hard not to but try.



Squig34 said:


> Is the hospital concerned ehj?
> 
> Congratulations on :blue: Joey!
> 
> 
> Scan went well. Anatomically all is perfect & growth is within normal limits (measuring about 20 weeks & I'm 20+5). Weight 12oz & hb 148 - both normal. Pics below. & as expected, it's a girl :)

congrats hun!!! so exciting! another girl!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehj- my boy measured 9oz at his 18 weeks scan. they told me that's totally normal. it's the 58%. and normal babies are 6-7 oz at 18 weeks. I wouldn't worry at all! sounds like he's above the norm! 


had my appt yesterday, hb 154, all normal. told i can't decline the gtt which is bull i can do whatever i want with my body i was told by the dr. i was shocked the mw said no i had to do it. I dont' have any risks wth? i'll talk to dh about it. just trying to save money.

They said he's in the 58% at 9oz at 18 weeks. They said totally normal. i never heard of that in the womb before lol.


----------



## ehjmorris

Lil_Pixie said:


> Is that on the notes somewhere? No one mentioned a weight to me :shrug:
> 
> Did they say everything looked normal and healthy, just on the smaller side? I'm sorry you're having such worry, I hope you get some reasonable answers and support at your next appointment :hugs:

Oh yes apart from being small everything is looking good :) i am just happy he is alive and healthy, its just hard not to worry


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> ehj- my boy measured 9oz at his 18 weeks scan. they told me that's totally normal. it's the 58%. and normal babies are 6-7 oz at 18 weeks. I wouldn't worry at all! sounds like he's above the norm!
> 
> 
> had my appt yesterday, hb 154, all normal. told i can't decline the gtt which is bull i can do whatever i want with my body i was told by the dr. i was shocked the mw said no i had to do it. I dont' have any risks wth? i'll talk to dh about it. just trying to save money.
> 
> They said he's in the 58% at 9oz at 18 weeks. They said totally normal. i never heard of that in the womb before lol.

They didnt mention his weight at all to me i just happened to see it when they went back to look at all the measurements


----------



## Boo44

Squig - ahh what wonderful news for you! Isn't it great how you just 'knew' the sex both times. I have never ever been able to tell in fact I thought my first was a girl! :haha: You must be so relieved after your experiences of iugr with Adam xx

Joeybrooks - congrats on team blue! My boys are 18 months apart and are as close as anything I absolutely adore it :cloud9: I also like sexes the same for siblings although really, we get what we're given don't we! Join the club with those stupid comments you can imagine what I'm getting now I'm having my third of the same sex! 'Is this the girl then?' 'Oh never mind you'll have to try again' blah blah blah


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Everyone always has something to say :dohh: we keep getting oh good, you're done now then with one of each, it's perfect. Makes me want to say actually I wanted another boy! I can't say that though because people would think I'm not happy and I'm over the moon. 

Dhs boss has 4 boys and they desperately wanted a girl, I think they carried on having kids just for a girl really. He told dh this morning when he found out we're having a girl "some people have it so easy" 

Dh replied I'm not sure you can call 4 years ttc and two miscarriages easy! I think he made his boss a bit uncomfortable but the silly bugger deserved it.


----------



## Squig34

Boo - yes, it's a great relief to have gotten this far with everything looking normal. I know we're not definitely out of the woods yet, but that things are on track thus far is great. I've been telling lots of people at work today, it's quite exciting :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

ehjmorris said:


> Sorry i still haven't worked out all the code words lol what's dd?
> 
> Im not entirely sure what they are goingto do from here because i know my dates and i will always go off lmp
> His weight was 8.3oz

I meant due date in that context honey. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Everyone always has something to say :dohh: we keep getting oh good, you're done now then with one of each, it's perfect. Makes me want to say actually I wanted another boy! I can't say that though because people would think I'm not happy and I'm over the moon.
> 
> Dhs boss has 4 boys and they desperately wanted a girl, I think they carried on having kids just for a girl really. He told dh this morning when he found out we're having a girl "some people have it so easy"
> 
> Dh replied I'm not sure you can call 4 years ttc and two miscarriages easy! I think he made his boss a bit uncomfortable but the silly bugger deserved it.

Oh my word I can't believe some people! Who would actually say that? My brother has 4 daughters. I'm sure he was hoping for a son, he used to say it quite often. But he would never say anything to me about my boys. We get what we're given. It is very hard to want one gender or another but when you see what people go to just to get to the end of a pregnancy or to achieve even one healthy baby we just feel so lucky like you said x


----------



## GeralynB

So My son hit me in the eye this morning in his sleep. Just got back from the eye doctor and my cornea is scratched in 2 places :/


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Everyone always has something to say :dohh: we keep getting oh good, you're done now then with one of each, it's perfect. Makes me want to say actually I wanted another boy! I can't say that though because people would think I'm not happy and I'm over the moon.
> 
> Dhs boss has 4 boys and they desperately wanted a girl, I think they carried on having kids just for a girl really. He told dh this morning when he found out we're having a girl "some people have it so easy"
> 
> *Dh replied I'm not sure you can call 4 years ttc and two miscarriages easy! I think he made his boss a bit uncomfortable but the silly bugger deserved it.*

This is pretty much what I've said to two relatives now, I was like seriously? you think I put my body through surgery and drugs just to have a girl? why can't people just keep their stupid opinions to themselves :dohh: I think in a lot of people's minds having a baby is a very easy thing to do, some think you can time it down to the month and therefore the only problem you could possibly face is the gender.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 - Congrats on team pink! :) I'm glad baby is healthy, lovely clear pics!


I have to wait till our next scan for pictures, I was given 3 free this time but one is of a potty shot and two are of baby's arm as she was lying curled up in a ball head down. 

mommyxofxone - I'm glad that it's a normal thing lots of us have, the lady scanning said to the woman writing the notes that the placenta was not in the way of the exit whatever that mean!?, she didn't say anything to me though!


EHJ - that sounds like a good weight to me, I remember DS was tiny, consistently in the 25% percentile (he was under the 10% when he was born) and he was very healthy.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aww Yay squig you were right!! So exciting! That's wonderful that everything looks perfect with your little lady! So very happy for you!


----------



## wishuwerehere

My placenta is posterior (just looked at the notes from my scan) and i feel a lot of movement from my belly button down so i could imagine having it at the front could definitely affect that!


----------



## babyclements

Congrats everyone on their gender results and health happy babies in there !! I have my anatomy scan tomorrow, hope to find out gender!!! My last appointment was 5 weeks ago, I hope the next 20 weeks go as fast as the last 5 have!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Vanilla low down covering can have potential issues. I know my friend had that and she wasnt allowd any sex and she wasn't allowed to pick anything up either. I remember having to watch her at work. She was fine but you have to just make sure not to strain anything. It's like placenta previa or something?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How exciting babyclements. I hope baby cooperates for you. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have my scan in the morning =) thankfully nice and early so hopefully get seen quick!


----------



## Squig34

When you have your scan, are you supposed to also supposed to see the midwife? Or does it depend on your hospital? I had the scan but didn't go down to the antenatal clinic afterwards so I didn't get my MATB1 form! I'll ask at my next scan if I forget to ring before then.


----------



## Boo44

Squig we get our MatB1 routinely at the 28 weeks appointment here X

So my OH just felt my baby kick from the outside for the first time :cloud9:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck tomorrow too Rhi. Xx


----------



## Dory85

My trust don't do an antenatal appointment at 20 weeks, just the anomaly scan. My midwife is giving me an extra appointment at 24 weeks so I'll get my matb1 then - I can't wait to hand in my maternity leave request lol. 

I've been struggling more with my pelvis since the weekend. This morning it felt fine and I went to work l, wearing my support like a good pregnant lady but by 12 I was almost in tears and having to take painkillers and I was on a relatively easy area for my ward. One of the nurse practitioners had to come and give me a hand and the GP even hugged me. How embarrassing! I was doing 3 people's work during a major incident due to admissions though.


----------



## ehjmorris

Good luck all ladies with upcoming appointments :)
Sorry havnt had much time to get on and read everything, but i am thinking of everyone


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> My trust don't do an antenatal appointment at 20 weeks, just the anomaly scan. My midwife is giving me an extra appointment at 24 weeks so I'll get my matb1 then - I can't wait to hand in my maternity leave request lol.
> 
> I've been struggling more with my pelvis since the weekend. This morning it felt fine and I went to work l, wearing my support like a good pregnant lady but by 12 I was almost in tears and having to take painkillers and I was on a relatively easy area for my ward. One of the nurse practitioners had to come and give me a hand and the GP even hugged me. How embarrassing! I was doing 3 people's work during a major incident due to admissions though.

I'm sorry to hear your hip problems are getting worse, it's such conflicting advice - the pelvic partnership site says that if your hips are misaligned a support belt can cause even more pain. Have you seen anyone recently for your hip? The fact that it's getting worse warrants some further help. :hugs: 




Good luck with your scans babyclements and rhi!


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> Dory85 said:
> 
> 
> My trust don't do an antenatal appointment at 20 weeks, just the anomaly scan. My midwife is giving me an extra appointment at 24 weeks so I'll get my matb1 then - I can't wait to hand in my maternity leave request lol.
> 
> I've been struggling more with my pelvis since the weekend. This morning it felt fine and I went to work l, wearing my support like a good pregnant lady but by 12 I was almost in tears and having to take painkillers and I was on a relatively easy area for my ward. One of the nurse practitioners had to come and give me a hand and the GP even hugged me. How embarrassing! I was doing 3 people's work during a major incident due to admissions though.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear your hip problems are getting worse, it's such conflicting advice - the pelvic partnership site says that if your hips are misaligned a support belt can cause even more pain. Have you seen anyone recently for your hip? The fact that it's getting worse warrants some further help. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scans babyclements and rhi!Click to expand...

I'm under the women's health specialist physio for it. It was her who fitted me with the support belt. She said it probably won't make the pain go away but would hopefully stop it progressing and the rate it normally would. I had pain in the front last night which is a first this pregnancy. I wish I knew how bad it will be at its worst.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dory85 said:
> 
> 
> My trust don't do an antenatal appointment at 20 weeks, just the anomaly scan. My midwife is giving me an extra appointment at 24 weeks so I'll get my matb1 then - I can't wait to hand in my maternity leave request lol.
> 
> I've been struggling more with my pelvis since the weekend. This morning it felt fine and I went to work l, wearing my support like a good pregnant lady but by 12 I was almost in tears and having to take painkillers and I was on a relatively easy area for my ward. One of the nurse practitioners had to come and give me a hand and the GP even hugged me. How embarrassing! I was doing 3 people's work during a major incident due to admissions though.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear your hip problems are getting worse, it's such conflicting advice - the pelvic partnership site says that if your hips are misaligned a support belt can cause even more pain. Have you seen anyone recently for your hip? The fact that it's getting worse warrants some further help. :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck with your scans babyclements and rhi!Click to expand...
> 
> I'm under the women's health specialist physio for it. It was her who fitted me with the support belt. She said it probably won't make the pain go away but would hopefully stop it progressing and the rate it normally would. I had pain in the front last night which is a first this pregnancy. I wish I knew how bad it will be at its worst.Click to expand...

 It varies person to person and pregnancy to pregnancy - it might not get much worse and hopefully wont, my hip pain started much sooner this pregnancy but with DS at this point I was in crutches so it's not progressing as fast as last time. I hope the belt stops it getting worse for you :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Good luck with your scans babyclements & Rhi :)

Gosh Dory that sounds so miserable. Sorry to hear you're in so much pain :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

good luck with scans today ladies!

dory- i'm so sorry about the hips. my mw suggested the belt too. i took at look at it in the store and tried it on and i gotta be honest i didn't feel a darn thing different. didn't feel like it lifted or eased anything. :(


----------



## jalilma

Today is scan day.... Why do these things get me so nervous?!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck today jalilma. Xx
Rhi, did your scan go okay? Been waiting for an update. I hope so lovely. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma said:


> Today is scan day.... Why do these things get me so nervous?!

I hope your scan goes well today! :hugs:


I'm looking forward to reading everyone's updates :flower: 


I purchased my first clothes for baby today!
I got them on the pumpkin patch online sale 21 items for £47! it's mostly little t-shirts :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

All good =)


----------



## Boo44

Had my scan today 21+5 feel like I've waited forever for it! Little boy is looking great :) His kidney is 100% multicystic as we knew, but all else looked good and he is so so gorgeous! <3

I was so nervous I feel like a bit of a weight has been lifted. She checked all sorts for me - she made sure my placenta is away from my scars and she checked my cervix which is nice and long and she looked in such detail. So grateful right now. 

Hope the other scans for today went well xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.4 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi and Boo I'm glad all was well at your scans today. What a huge relief. 
Mine is tomorrow and I'm feeling rather anxious about it. I'm hoping all is well. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad the scans went well you too :flower:

Boo that's such great news and you can relax about baby's health now :hugs: lovely scan picture :)

Teeny - I'm sure it will all go well tomorrow, stress is very normal before scans :hugs: I was up all night the night before mine and wasn't able to eat anything until after the scan. :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Here's a pic of my Baby girl =). Sorry my last post was blunt. Was struggling with the 3g etc. Going to book one of those fancy (4d) scans soon. Does anyone know when is best ? They say from 24 weeks so I don't know :haha: also my pram came =) and we have eyed up a newborn photogrpaher. Finally! We were struggling to find one we really liked the look of near by!
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2272_1.jpg
File size: 16 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely scan pic rhi :flower:

Woohooo for pram arriving! What does it look like?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beautiful pic Rhi. Xx

I have bought the Stokke scoot and ltd edition pink origami rose cabriofix for baby girl. Xx

I love seeing what prams other ladies choose. Such a variety to choose from. X


----------



## wishuwerehere

Glad all scans went well! Are many people left to have one at 20weeksish?

I'll be using my old babyjogger, although i am upgrading it to a travel system as my dd1s carseat is now past it's use by date! So getting a new maxi cosi that i can put on it with adaptors. However we sling a lot so I'll probably buy a bew baby carrier a bit nearer the time.


----------



## Tinky_82

Yay for good scans Rhi and Boo. 
I'll be using our baby jogger but getting a carrycot for it as I think it would make getting out and about easier.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad all scans went well!

I'm feeling better after being in agony with back pain and stomach hurting.. must of been over doing it and stretching? .. I wore my belly band for a few days and seems to of subsided. Feels such a long wait for another appointment not til 28 weeks I guess it's only 4 more weeks though so not too bad!

It's V day for me tomorrow!! Another milestone down


----------



## Dory85

Teeny Weeny said:


> Beautiful pic Rhi. Xx
> 
> I have bought the Stokke scoot and ltd edition pink origami rose cabriofix for baby girl. Xx
> 
> I love seeing what prams other ladies choose. Such a variety to choose from. X

I don't think we're getting a pram this time because it barely got used previously. We are very much a slingy family for practically reasons.


----------



## vaniilla

I love the stokke buggies, if ours hadn't been used for so little I would bought one :cloud9:


This is our buggy (our old bugaboo bee+ with a new hood, wheels and cocoon thingy)
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0804.jpg
File size: 44.3 KB
Views: 6









IMG_0805.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Boo44

All the Prams sound lovely! I can't really buy another one as we bought a bugaboo donkey brand new when I had my second as we had 18 months between them. It's been great but looks a bit battered now. I think we'll get a new hood and footmuff to spruce it up a bit!

Ah so in love tonight with my little boy. Think we've almost decided on calling him Arthur Harry <3 I don't plan on telling anyone his name irl. We also can't decide whether to tell people we know the sex or not!


----------



## Boo44

vaniilla said:


> I love the stokke buggies, if ours hadn't been used for so little I would bought one :cloud9:
> 
> 
> This is our buggy (our old bugaboo bee+ with a new hood, wheels and cocoon thingy)

Love the grey and red combo! I can't decide which colours to go for x


----------



## Squig34

What an adorable pic Boo! So glad everything else was good apart from his kidney which you expected. Nice name too. I like Arthur.

Glad your scan was good Rhi, cute pic :)

Hope all went well Jalilma & babyclements!

Good luck tomorrow Teeny!

I've no idea what pram to get. There are just so many to choose from. What are the key features I should look for from those of you in the know?? I'm going to start looking next month, I'll have at least made V-Day by then!


----------



## karlilay

Haven't popped in for ages. Congrats to all of your that have found out you genders. You have all got such gorgeous photos, my 20 week one was dreadful. My baby was squished in a ball. 

We have a quinny that i brought second hand off the local selling site and a Maxi Cosy Pebble to go on it. I desperately wanted a Bugaboo Cam, but i just cant justify price when i will want a stroller in 5 minutes. I swap prams all the time....


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I literally just needed a pram that wasn't too expensive (as i spent 700/800 ish) on one not even two years ago for our youngest. And also one that our youngest could sit in, I couldn't find a sit down buggy board that didn't look like a complete pain in the arse. I wanted a bugaboo donkey but couldn't justify the cost when our youngest might not use it for long enough(he is two next week!). I found an Obaby zuzu for a pretty amazing price with everything included (literally saved hundreds) and just ordered it on a whim ! haha. It came today and i like it, pheww. haha :haha:
 



Attached Files:







mypram.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 7









pram2.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I love the stokke buggies, if ours hadn't been used for so little I would bought one :cloud9:
> 
> 
> This is our buggy (our old bugaboo bee+ with a new hood, wheels and cocoon thingy)
> 
> Love the grey and red combo! I can't decide which colours to go for xClick to expand...

Go for the ones you like the most - the beauty of them is you can buy more in the future. Have a look on ebay too, there are very some good quality second hand ones too for when you want a different look.



Squig34 said:


> What an adorable pic Boo! So glad everything else was good apart from his kidney which you expected. Nice name too. I like Arthur.
> 
> Glad your scan was good Rhi, cute pic :)
> 
> Hope all went well Jalilma & babyclements!
> 
> Good luck tomorrow Teeny!
> 
> I've no idea what pram to get. There are just so many to choose from. What are the key features I should look for from those of you in the know?? I'm going to start looking next month, I'll have at least made V-Day by then!

How are you going to use it? 
does it need to fit into a small boot?/ Do you have enough storage at home?
do you want a buggy that comes apart in two or folds down in one?
do you use public transport much? 
how easy are the parts to replace?

Try them out in the shop and see which ones are easy to steer and if you can steer any with one hand. 

If you're going to use it on public transport more than a car then go for something lightweight and easy to fold down if possible. 

I know lots of people go for the travel systems but in reality we used the baby bits of our old travel system very little and the carrycot used to take up a lot of boot space.


----------



## GeralynB

Anyone using a doula? I've met with 3 already and not really loving the ones I met.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nah. Never really understood what a doula does? I think the idea of a strange women standing about whilst I give birth would put me on edge. I'm sure plenty disagree though as they are obviously popular... More so overseas though I think. I for example don't know of anyone who has used one obviously though I don't speak for the whole island :haha: 

I Think it's important you really click with her though. Are there any kind of websites that come with recommendations etc ? Kinda like when you use them to search for nannies etc ?


----------



## Starlight32

I don't really understand a doula either. What do they do?

We have an ob appt tomorrow. I'm hoping everything goes well. I guess they will be just doing the usual, urine sample, weight, measure stomach, and heartbeat?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight they kind of coach you through the birth I think. They're increasing in popularity here in the US. 

I did a natural birth and didn't use a doula but I seriously don't think I would've listened to anyone anyway. I wasn't listening to the people who were trying to get me to try stuff.


----------



## GeralynB

Mostly people use doulas when having a natural birth. They're an extra support person/coach who know different techniques for natural pain relief and can advise different positions etc


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's V day for me! big milestone being a rainbow baby!! :yipee:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy v-day Beccyboo. Xxx


----------



## vaniilla

Happy V day Beccy :D

Doula's aren't the done thing so much here because the vast majority of births are midwife led who are all pretty well versed in birthing techniques, even in a hospital labour ward. Most birthing rooms will have birthing balls/stools so that women can try out different positions in birth.

From what I've seen doula's here are more used by women who feel they need extra support through labour or are having a home birth and want guidance or like the women who prefer to have a private midwife they want someone who can give them more 1 on 1 attention and support, but it's considered expensive and most women are just happy with state provisions.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Happy vday =)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Not been on here in a while as internet needs sorting in our new house. 

Congratulations to all the ladies who've found out genders! So exciting :)

Happy V Day beccy can't believe we're all coming up to that point now!


----------



## Lavochain

Hi Ladies, our internet isn't being nice lately so I'm relying on phone data!

Congrats to all who have found out gender recently, lovely scan photos. It makes me really excited to see our boy on Monday, not long now although I am nervous too. 

Congrats on V day Becy, it is a great milestone which are definitely needed at this point in pregnancy! 

Hope you're all keeping well.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Happy V day! Can't believe we're getting to V days already!


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, happy v day!

I'll be 24 weeks tomorrow :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Wow happy v-day! :happydance:

I knew someone who hired a doula - she was a single mum and didn't want her mum there so she was more like a paid birth partner. It worked for her anyway, although made me feel a bit sad!

Having my private scan in just over an hour so hopefully we might find out the gender!


----------



## vaniilla

wishuwerehere - I hope you're scan goes well, hopefully baby will let you have a peek at the gender! :dance:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Yay wish! I hope you get a look! So exciting! 

I really don't even think we have doulas around here. I just hada natural birth on my own the first time, like mommy said don't think I would have listened to anyone else anyways during that time.


----------



## GeralynB

Happy V day!


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy v day! i can't wait to be at that point. got a little while yet.

Woke up to dd calling out at 640 am, didn't know what something was in her bed. :dohh: she had vomited during the night and didn't know it. slept in it ! yuck!


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day Becy!

Hope baby cooperated at your scan wish :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

We are team :blue:!!! So chuffed  had a much more positive experience, told the sonographer about our scan on Monday so she had a good look at him for us, really was lovely and everything looking great.


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on team blue! :D I'm glad you had a better experience this time and were able to get a good look at baby. 



Our follow up scan has been booked for the 26th, hopefully baby will be more cooperative and let them look at her heart/chest and face!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on team blue wishuwerehere. Xx


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :blue: wish!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats on blue wish!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on :blue: wish


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats Wish! I'm glad that your experience was better. My private scan was very enjoyable also.

I think I've had my first BH today, at least the first I've felt. It wasn't painful but very irritating. Rupert was moving about too which didn't ease things. He is such a wriggler and has huge feet by the feel of things.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So after a very irritating and stressful day I can finally post a scan update. 

Baby girl is all fine and weighs in at 1lb! She wasn't very co-operative and we were in there ages.
Also, she is breech at the moment. :dohh: I know she has plenty of time to flip and I hope and pray she does. All of my others have been head down the whole time. I want a home birth again and really do not want a hospital birth. :nope: 

So after a VERY stressful day for other reasons I can finally relax in the knowledge that baby girl is healthy, although a little naughty already! :cloud9: xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations on team blue wish! Glad you had a better experience.. It's so gutting when you get someone rude for these types of things, I had a really rude, snappy GP do my sons 6 week baby check and it's always stuck in my mind, these things really supposed to be happy milestones and memories to look back on.


----------



## wishuwerehere

That's awful tinkerbelle, if someone had been snappy with me 6 weeks pp i think i would've had a meltdown!


----------



## Tinky_82

Congrats on team blue wish. 
Glad all was ok teeny - and loads of time for her to turn the right way -they're still moving around loads.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad the scan went well teeny :flower: they're still relatively small so will probably turn a few times before it becomes important.


----------



## southernbound

Hello lovely mamas! I am (once again) horribly late to the game but thank you so much to the designer of the lovely June baby signatures. We are officially team blue! Excited for DS to have a brother to play with :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats southern!!!!


----------



## southernbound

Thanks mommy! :D


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on team blue southernbound! :D


----------



## southernbound

Thanks Vanilla!!


----------



## Squig34

Glad your scan went well Teeny!

Congratulations on :blue: southern!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on the blue bumps! Blue is starting to catch up


----------



## Starlight32

I do the glucose test in 3 weeks. Any advice of what of expect?

My ob also mentioned getting the tdap shot. I'm up to date but she said the recommended for pregnant women to get it regardless because it helps pass immunity to baby. I'm all for vaccines, but getting it during pregnancy scares me. Has anyone done this?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't even know what tdap is.... Sorry


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> I do the glucose test in 3 weeks. Any advice of what of expect?
> 
> My ob also mentioned getting the tdap shot. I'm up to date but she said the recommended for pregnant women to get it regardless because it helps pass immunity to baby. I'm all for vaccines, but getting it during pregnancy scares me. Has anyone done this?

I didn't get it during my last pregnancy and probably won't this time either. They also offered it to both me and my husband in the hospital right after I gave birth but we didn't get it. My son got all his vaccines though


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulations on team blue! 

Starlight thr glucose test is fine, just really boring! It's just a blood test, a sugary drink (the drink differs from place to place) a loooong wait and another blood test. 

I will definitely definitely be getting the vaccine. My nephew got whooping cough last year 2hen he was 4 weeks old and honestly it was terrifying. He was in isolation in the hospital for a week, for that time he wasn't allowed to be touched beyond feeding and changing. He had to have help breathing, he turned blue everyone he coughed for three months. My sister and her husband were too scared to sleep and he was so distressed when he couldn't breathe it was heartbreaking. My sister did have the vaccine when she was pregnant but with hindsight it was very likely she already had whooping couch when she got the jab, and she probably passed it on to her son so no way to avoid it really. 

I don't think I've ever had the whooping cough vaccine, but I'll definitely be having it during pregnancy (not that I'm sure it'll do much good, I've already had three MMR vaccinations and I'm still not immune to rubella, I'll have two more once the baby is here)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on team blue Southernbound. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Congrats on team blue xx


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Congratulations on team blue!
> 
> Starlight thr glucose test is fine, just really boring! It's just a blood test, a sugary drink (the drink differs from place to place) a loooong wait and another blood test.
> 
> I will definitely definitely be getting the vaccine. My nephew got whooping cough last year 2hen he was 4 weeks old and honestly it was terrifying. He was in isolation in the hospital for a week, for that time he wasn't allowed to be touched beyond feeding and changing. He had to have help breathing, he turned blue everyone he coughed for three months. My sister and her husband were too scared to sleep and he was so distressed when he couldn't breathe it was heartbreaking. My sister did have the vaccine when she was pregnant but with hindsight it was very likely she already had whooping couch when she got the jab, and she probably passed it on to her son so no way to avoid it really.
> 
> I don't think I've ever had the whooping cough vaccine, but I'll definitely be having it during pregnancy (not that I'm sure it'll do much good, I've already had three MMR vaccinations and I'm still not immune to rubella, I'll have two more once the baby is here)

I'm also a strong advocate of vaccination and will have whatever the health service advises me I should have in pregnancy. It is nothing to do with us and everything to do with the babies! There have been influenza and whooping cough outbreaks around here in the last 2 years and I won't be taking any chances either. Wow so sorry for your poor little nephew despite your sister having the jab, that sounds terrifying :hug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

So tdap is whooping cough ?! I have never been offered it despite having a baby as recently as 2014. Definitely going to be asking what the deal with that is haha. Not sure why I haven't been offered it before.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I missed the whooping cough jab with Micah as it came in when I was just over 38 weeks and they said it needed 2 weeks to work to cover baby... I really wanted it as well as there was an outbreak locally at the time. Luckily he was fine but it annoyed me as he was 10 days late so would have covered him afterall.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Also sorry I have totally not read the thread properly. 

COngrats on blue southern :) those boys are really catching up now. Knew they would. :)


----------



## Squig34

Starlight, I know a number of pregnant ladies who had the tdap. I had my flu vaccine at about 15 weeks & all the signs up in the antenatal clinic are about getting the whooping cough vaccine after 28 weeks. I will definitely be getting it too. As Boo says, it's not about us, but about the baby, & it has no real immune protection for the first period of its life apart from what the mother has passed on.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I will have the whooping cough vax, too many people don't vaccinate their children and whooping cough can be deadly for a newborn. For me personally that extra bit of protection is great.


----------



## vaniilla

I'll be the getting the W cough vaccine, I have a big phobia of needles so dreading it but needs must. 


We fly out to Barcelona tomorrow! I'm really excited but dreading all the house work and packing I have to do today or the long drive this evening to the IL's to drop DS off.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm getting torn about the tdap. I want to protect baby but I also read online about it not really being safe (such as causing still birth). I'm going to at least tell her I don't want it at 28 weeks and wait a bit later as the cdc recommendation is 27 to 36 weeks. I also read that since the recommendation in 2011, only 20% of pregnant woman opt to get the shot. I just don't want to lose baby :(


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight I understand your worry :hugs: talk through it with your doctor and ask if there is any publication she can point you to, there are negative publications about pretty much everything which is why it's important to only look at the most recent information and to make sure it's from a source that doctors use/trust.


----------



## Boo44

Is tdap actually the same thing as whooping cough I don't know!

Has anyone heard from babyclements wasn't she having a gender scan this week? X


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Congratulations on the new blue bumps! And welcome back again southern ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> I do the glucose test in 3 weeks. Any advice of what of expect?
> 
> My ob also mentioned getting the tdap shot. I'm up to date but she said the recommended for pregnant women to get it regardless because it helps pass immunity to baby. I'm all for vaccines, but getting it during pregnancy scares me. Has anyone done this?

ok first- glucose, it's really easy. Is it the three hour or one hour? my advice? Fast. My first time doing it the mw told me oh no i could eat normal. i gave her a list of everything i would be eating. i failed by 7 points. went in the next time for the three hour and talked to the tech. she said i NEVER should've been told to have the orange juice, and that's probably why i failed. It was a pretty big glass. So this time, i'm fasting! 

As for the vaccine, if you are up to date, i wouldn't get it. they give the baby the dtap when it's a baby anyway and baby gets your antibodies. But that's just me. plenty of woman get vaccines in their pregnancies, however, i'm more cautious with stuff just because i don't like introducing anything foreign into my body while pregnant. if that makes sense. I"ve turned down the flu vax (the only one they recommended this time) because i've read some things about guillian barre syndrome affecting pregnancy woman (and my gpa got it from a flu vax so i figure i'm more susceptible to it) plus i have never ever gotten the flu vax so why would i risk a reaction to a vax i've never had for the first time in a pregnancy? YOu have to do what you feel right with. My mw doesn't care that i don't want it. She said i just have to tell you about it, and did, then i never heard about it again.



GeralynB said:


> Starlight32 said:
> 
> 
> I do the glucose test in 3 weeks. Any advice of what of expect?
> 
> My ob also mentioned getting the tdap shot. I'm up to date but she said the recommended for pregnant women to get it regardless because it helps pass immunity to baby. I'm all for vaccines, but getting it during pregnancy scares me. Has anyone done this?
> 
> I didn't get it during my last pregnancy and probably won't this time either. They also offered it to both me and my husband in the hospital right after I gave birth but we didn't get it. My son got all his vaccines thoughClick to expand...


They offered it to me after birth as well. But if we're current why are they pushing it too? dd got all her vaxs that they recommended too so i didn't bother getting the vax. i figured, i just pushed this child out of me, you've been taking a ton of my bloods, leave me the f alone.



Starlight32 said:


> I'm getting torn about the tdap. I want to protect baby but I also read online about it not really being safe (such as causing still birth). I'm going to at least tell her I don't want it at 28 weeks and wait a bit later as the cdc recommendation is 27 to 36 weeks. I also read that since the recommendation in 2011, only 20% of pregnant woman opt to get the shot. I just don't want to lose baby :(

Hun if you're not comfortable (and i know you worry a lot) then DONT do it. because you know what, you're gonna freak out and worry a ton. You can always get it right at the end after giving birth (i had dd in md and they offered it after) and baby will get her vax at her regular check ups. Don't let anyone bully you into it if you're not comfortable with it. that's what they tried with me after i gave birth and that made me want it even less. Everything is about pushing fear into people. And they said i had plenty of antibodies, WHY are you making me do it again! just follow your heart hun. and for any woman that decide to have it done that's awesome too- as long as its their decision. i just hate when us mamas feel backed into a corner.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm dd has a valentine party at her grams so we'll be off to do that today, and she seems totally back to normal? what a freak thing! so weird.


----------



## southernbound

Thanks sweet ladies! It's so odd, with my sons group boys were an OVERWHELMING majority (I mean it was really well and truly odd how many more boys. The 7 of us that still talk daily and keep up all had boys, not a girl among us and all but one already had all sons.) so it's so odd to me (and exciting!!) to see so many pink bumps!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on :blue: southern


----------



## MiraclesHappn

V day over here! Woo-hoo!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

22 weeks today!

My sil's baby who had a scheduled section for the 22nd, came last night! he wasn't even due til the 27th. So i now have my first nephew :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy V day Miracles. Xx

Happy 22 weeks due date buddy and congratulations on your little nephew. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Yesterday was technically v day for me! My ticket is still going by lmp (bcp withdrawal bleed, my dating scan matches the day I stopped the pill) and not dating scan... But my dr said he would keep the due date at June 5 because it was "close enough". I thought that was silly. So technically I'll be 24 weeks tomorrow by the dr records.


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day Miracle & Starlight!

Congratulations on your new nephew, Mommy :)

Yes babyclements was having her gender scan, but I only see her updates on this thread so can't shed any light I'm afraid!

I picked up my new car today. Lovely to drive & glad to have the whole thing sorted now.


----------



## Starlight32

I've been having burning pain under my left boob, like near the left lower ribs. It comes and goes, but I notice it more when I'm slouching while sitting or laying down on my left side (taking my bra off last night seemed to help, I'll try that again tonight too). Has anyone ever had this?


----------



## GeralynB

I remember during my last pregnancy that around 23-24ish weeks the underwire on my bra was digging into the top of my bump and it was so uncomfortable. So I bought a bunch of bras without underwires and wore them the rest of the pregnancy


----------



## Tinky_82

I agree I was wearing maternity bras pretty early last time as everything else was too uncomfortable.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My anxiety is ridiculous right now. I am do down and stressed. Is anyone else suffering?


----------



## Lavochain

I think I'm ready for maternity bras now too. I've had to buy some stretchy trousers and very oversized blouses today as well. I finally feel pregnant!

Are any of you ladies having issues with public toilets? I can't believe how dirty some of them are and I can't wait for home as I used too. My stomach was truly churning tonight after the experience I've just had! :dohh:

I'm going for my scan tomorrow and I'm really nervous. He always seems to stop kicking the day before a scan.


----------



## Lavochain

AngelofTroy said:


> My anxiety is ridiculous right now. I am do down and stressed. Is anyone else suffering?

I have suffered with severe anxiety for years and I've been so down today. I understand completely how difficult it is. The anxious and irrational thoughts keep coming.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lavochain said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> My anxiety is ridiculous right now. I am do down and stressed. Is anyone else suffering?
> 
> I have suffered with severe anxiety for years and I've been so down today. I understand completely how difficult it is. The anxious and irrational thoughts keep coming.Click to expand...

:hugs: have you spoken to your midwife or anyone about it? I'm thinking of bringing it up next appointment but I'm a bit scared.


----------



## Lavochain

AngelofTroy said:


> Lavochain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> My anxiety is ridiculous right now. I am do down and stressed. Is anyone else suffering?
> 
> I have suffered with severe anxiety for years and I've been so down today. I understand completely how difficult it is. The anxious and irrational thoughts keep coming.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs: have you spoken to your midwife or anyone about it? I'm thinking of bringing it up next appointment but I'm a bit scared.Click to expand...

I did mention it at booking but if I'm honest my midwife is very laid back and doesn't seem to interject on anything. I think if I pushed it more then she'd listen but I'm not sure if it would make me more anxious to have yet more people involved in the pregnancy. I'm trying to self manage and have my husband and mum to vent to. I don't know what kind of services are available or how long a referral would take. My experience with mental health services aren't great I'm afraid but your area may differ. Don't be scared though, they are There to point you in the right direction or for support.

If you need to offload to someone who gets it then feel free to give me a shout btw I know how painful it can be when your mind won't allow you to think logically. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> My anxiety is ridiculous right now. I am do down and stressed. Is anyone else suffering?

:hugs: I'm a longtime sufferer :( It flares up, pregnancy makes it worse (as i'm sure you know) it must be the hormones, but coupled with feeling uncomfortable and having an extra person to worry about it really sets it off :nope: I took beta blockers through my last pregnancy to calm the physical side effects (racing heart etc) :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've not been too bad during pregnancy but I did see my gp for anxiety issues last summer. I was referred for cbt and to be honest it was very quick - maybe a week or so. Unfortunately I didn't feel like I got anything from it but I got the support I asked for very quickly :hugs: 

Please don't be scared. If you're not sure about asking your midwife you could always make an appointment with your gp?


----------



## Dory85

I was kept under a consultant for my anxiety last pregnancy and they signed me off work at 28 weeks and wanted me to stay off for the remainder of my pregnancy because I was having palpitations, sickness and contracting. Instead I reduced my hours and went supernumerary which worked well.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm having a lot of anxiety too. Currently it's about the tdap. I'm going to talk to my ob about putting it off to my 31 (almost 32 weeks) appt instead of getting it at the 27 (almost 28 weeks) appt. I do think I want to get it, although I very much pray baby does not die from it.

For those who got the tdap in a prior pregnancy, what week were you at when you got it?

I stopped wearing underwear bra and I'm still having under left boob pain.


----------



## Squig34

Does anyone know if it's safe to take lozenges to soothe a sore throat when pregnant? I don't even know how it's possible for me to have a sore throat since I had my tonsils out when I was 8, but I do!!


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight I think I had it at about 32 weeks last pregnancy - I'll probably do something similar this time. I know it's scary and remember researching and worrying - I felt it was such a tough decision but made the one I and my husband were most comfortable with in the end. 
Squig - I've posted about lozenges in your journal.


----------



## karlilay

I've had to come off here for a week or so because my anxiety has been awful. Does anyone else get intrusive thoughts with it? I do, and it's the worst part, I just have to let it go and just try and stay away from triggers and I just try to accept the thoughts as just thoughts. 

I am petrified of labour. Like a I have a real phobia of it, the thought of it sends me into a wile panic and that's why I stayed off of here. I can't read anything about people wishing their pregnancies away because my head just can't comprehend that anyone wants labour t come. I actually had a panic attack in the kitchen the other day because I was like, shit! I'm going to have a baby.
My health anxiety is pretty much focused on PND too and I'm convinced I'm going to hate the baby. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> My anxiety is ridiculous right now. I am do down and stressed. Is anyone else suffering?

:( so sorry hun. i just went through this last week. was just really really down. feb is always a bad month for me anyway, but gram had just passed and i'm having issues with my aunt in florida making up lies to my only living grandparents because they want them to leave my side of the family out of the will! talk about greedy. i don't even want the money, but i don't want my nan thinking lies about me! I do hope that it passes soon for you hun :( thinking of you.




Lavochain said:


> I think I'm ready for maternity bras now too. I've had to buy some stretchy trousers and very oversized blouses today as well. I finally feel pregnant!
> 
> Are any of you ladies having issues with public toilets? I can't believe how dirty some of them are and I can't wait for home as I used too. My stomach was truly churning tonight after the experience I've just had! :dohh:
> 
> I'm going for my scan tomorrow and I'm really nervous. He always seems to stop kicking the day before a scan.

best of luck in your scan today hun!


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't believe i'm finally at 22 weeks, feels unreal, and thinking about it, it's like wow it's forever until june. and then i thnk but omg, not its not really. we'll all be under 100 days soon, can you believe that? 

june really isn't that far! we have 3 FULL months left, with only half of feb left. But, only march, april, and may. then they'll start popping out in june. Seems so soon!!!! anyone else feel that way? 


Nothing new to report here really. Hips are getting worse and worse, sometimes i almost feel crippled getting up from the couch. eases in the am but by nighttime i'm a mess again. yikes. supposed to do some cleaning today but i'm finding it hard to move around too much- HA and only being 22 weeks, i'm afraid by the end i won't be able to move at all!


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> I've had to come off here for a week or so because my anxiety has been awful. Does anyone else get intrusive thoughts with it? I do, and it's the worst part, I just have to let it go and just try and stay away from triggers and I just try to accept the thoughts as just thoughts.

Yes - this about intrusive thoughts is SO me. That is how my Type A OCD manifests itself at the best of times and something I can manage quite easily when I'm not pregnant, especially with my OH's help who is my rock (and much more sensible than me lol). In pregnancy I find there are just too many variables to worry about and too much I'm not in control of so I find it worse. Coupled with the fact we don't seem to have it very 'easy' with the congenital kidney things 2 out of 3 of our babies have had on scan. I just keep reminding myself how very lucky we are and what there is to be happy about rather than worry. But day to day I'm a bit of a mare, eg just been to soft play and I felt a bit damp, totally panicked and brought the boys home. Now I'm home I think it was probably just discharge but I still worry! This is my no 1 panic at the moment xx


----------



## Lavochain

Hi all, I've been for my scan and oh my, what an experience! He wouldn't stop moving and they couldn't get every measurement so I'm going back on the 29th. He is a naughty baby with long legs by the look of it. She has no concerns at all about anything which has put my mind at ease as I was worried because he hasn't kicked me for a day or so. It turns out my placenta is anterior and he is breech atm so this probably explains why. My little monkey. :haha:


----------



## southernbound

Massive hugs to all those suffering from anxiety. I too have struggled with it my whole life and I finally have a handle on it in every day life but pregnancy brings it up again as you all know. I second the anxiety about labor. Its definitely the biggest trigger for me right now.


----------



## joeybrooks

For the ladies that have mentioned intrusive/negative thoughts etc, have any of you ever tried mindfulness.

I do suffer from anxiety but it comes and goes but mid 2015 it got particularly bad (there was a trigger, but my reaction was out of proportion) and I sought some help.

I was referred to a therapist where I got to discuss how I was feeling and to make sense of things etc, but with regards to the thoughts, we did a little work on mindfulness and I attended a night class on it and found it a massive help.

For those of you that might not be familiar with it, it was all about focussing on the present, anything that has happened in the past is in the past, all the thinking about it in the world isnt going to change it. As for thinking about the future, especially negatively, it makes you see how it is simply a narrative that you are creating, one that may or may not happen, but if you think it, then your body also experiences it, as well as the sadness, worry, despair etc.

I hope what I have written above doesnt sound patronising because I know first hand how difficult it can be but mindfulness really did help me see things more clearly and gave me techniques for recognising the negative and intrusive thoughts and stop them before they developed. It gave my thinking something to anchor to to bring me out of the past/future and into the here and now.

The mindfulness coach told us that Mark Twain said something along the lines of "my life was filled with tragedies, and half of them actually happened".


----------



## Lavochain

mommyxofxone said:


> can't believe i'm finally at 22 weeks, feels unreal, and thinking about it, it's like wow it's forever until june. and then i thnk but omg, not its not really. we'll all be under 100 days soon, can you believe that?
> 
> june really isn't that far! we have 3 FULL months left, with only half of feb left. But, only march, april, and may. then they'll start popping out in june. Seems so soon!!!! anyone else feel that way?

It really isn't, is it! I can't believe how quickly the first half has flown. 

Sorry to hear about your hips :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

joeybrooks said:


> For the ladies that have mentioned intrusive/negative thoughts etc, have any of you ever tried mindfulness.
> 
> I do suffer from anxiety but it comes and goes but mid 2015 it got particularly bad (there was a trigger, but my reaction was out of proportion) and I sought some help.
> 
> I was referred to a therapist where I got to discuss how I was feeling and to make sense of things etc, but with regards to the thoughts, we did a little work on mindfulness and I attended a night class on it and found it a massive help.
> 
> For those of you that might not be familiar with it, it was all about focussing on the present, anything that has happened in the past is in the past, all the thinking about it in the world isnt going to change it. As for thinking about the future, especially negatively, it makes you see how it is simply a narrative that you are creating, one that may or may not happen, but if you think it, then your body also experiences it, as well as the sadness, worry, despair etc.
> 
> I hope what I have written above doesnt sound patronising because I know first hand how difficult it can be but mindfulness really did help me see things more clearly and gave me techniques for recognising the negative and intrusive thoughts and stop them before they developed. It gave my thinking something to anchor to to bring me out of the past/future and into the here and now.
> 
> The mindfulness coach told us that Mark Twain said something along the lines of "my life was filled with tragedies, and half of them actually happened".

I love this! 

For the most part pregnancy doesn't cause me much anxiety. The birth certainly does! The thing I'm most afraid of though (besides answering the phone, answering the door or going onto shops :dohh: ) is driving! I feel like I'll kill us every time I get in the car and avoid it whenever I can. This week is half term so I have to drive Xander 40 mins to his grandma's house before work and I can't sleep at night thinking about getting in my car in the morning.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so hungry today. I cannot stop eating. Gaining weight like nobody's business. :(


----------



## Squig34

Angel that is me now too. I'm struggling to get my sweet tooth under control.

Lavochain, glad things seemed good & hope baby cooperates next time to get the rest of the measurements!

Sorry to hear that so many of you are suffering from anxiety. I don't personally, but my DH has in the past so I know a bit about its effects. :hugs: to you all.

My little Squiggle is pretty active tonight & DH felt some kicks when he put his hand on my tummy :cloud9:


----------



## Starlight32

Baby girl has been so active today! I love feeling her movements!

My thighs feel like they are getting fatter (rubbing together). I was hoping to only get bigger in my tummy but that's not happening.


----------



## Dory85

Sorry for all the people struggling with anxiety. Mine has been pretty stable recently. 
Braxton hicks have really stepped up but that gets me excited about the future.
Ended up being sent home from work yesterday. I had a rubbish morning sickness day and had to leave the same patient 3 times during ward round to be sick. My pelvis was sore and aching down my legs too. I rang and said I would be back today but my pelvis is still feeling quite painful. Crossing my fingers it's just a bit stiff. This is my last shift before annual leave so should (in theory) get a bit of a rest)!


----------



## gaiagirl

Ladies I am so with you on the anxiety. I have spent the past 2 weeks so stressed and anxious. Granted I actually HAVE an anomaly on my scan that still hasn't been identified. But the amount of time I'm spending googling and obsessing and generally letting it take over my day to day life is not healthy. Luckily I'm seeing an OB tomorrow who will do a scan in her office and tell me what she sees/thinks. I so hope it brings at least some clarity because I'm close to losing it.

On the up side, I feel baby girl more now, despite the anterior placenta. Still infrequent and gentle movements but it is reassuring.

Hugs to those struggling too, last pregnancy I had it so under control but this one has been one curveball after another.


----------



## southernbound

Gaia what kind of anomaly if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## gaiagirl

I don't mind, it is a "small linear echogenic focus in the posterior medial right thorax". Radiologist said it was not clear what caused it, midwives have not seen it in a report before. Not associated with any organs, nothing else of note in report. My research has found nothing at all that sounds or looks similar. It is really odd!


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh and I should add that "echogenic focus" means bright spot.


----------



## southernbound

Huh! That is so very odd. I never saw that in particular when I was a nurse but we saw lots of odd bright spots and they usually turned out to be nothing of consequence. Massive hugs for the concern and I hope you get results very soon!


----------



## babyclements

Hi all sorry for taking so long to get back to you all :) my scan went great baby is healthy and growing just as he should be! Yep another boy for me 3 boys :O. I'm still trying to get my head around that! Anyways it's been crazy here, we have painters in and I've been d along with the madness of 2 kids and a house of painters has to offer. We also got a new car (my car couldnt handle another car seat) so I'm officially a minivan driver lol :o I'm sorry everyone's dealing with anxiety, I deal with it too and it's very hard to not allow your head to get away on itself. Deep breaths and remembering that all these cases that could happen are most likely not going to happen. Happy happy happy thoughts


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Nice to see you babyclements and congrats on another little boy. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats clements =).


----------



## Boo44

Glad to hear from you babyclements and excited to have another person having their third boy! We can share experiences :) Glad baby is all heathy and perfect xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My friend is pregnant with her 5th ATM. She has 4girls. Really hoping she has a boy so I have someone to pass all my stuff to :/ I literally just sent like five boxes of clothing to my mums house for her to store and she was like "are you joking , just get rid of it". I'm such a hoarder lol I totally can't. I have odd shoes laying about for years on the off chance I find the spare haha.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats babyclements


Weeks are just flying by can't believe I'm 25 weeks tomorrow already!


----------



## Starlight32

Babyclements, very exciting to have another baby boy!

Sleeping is getting uncomfortable. Baby has been hanging out in my right side and last night I turned onto my right side so now I'm worried I smooshed her! I know that would be hard to do. But I hope I feel her move soon to ease my mind a bit.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hugs to everyone struggling with anxiety :hugs: I can't pretend i know what you're going through, but take care of yourselves x

Really suffering with my back today, it keeps cracking and crunching. I think my pelvis is obviously relaxing a lot at the moment and everything is just resettling but it's hard to take it easy with 2 kids and work! Happy though because dh has just been offered a pay rise so we can go look for a new car :happydance:


----------



## jalilma

finally able to update! My scan went pretty well... The baby however is already causing problems and would not stop moving around! Moving every way besides how they needed! They mentioned that they were not able to get a really good look at the heart and not to be surprised in my Dr wanted another scan in a few weeks to try to get a better look. The US tech did check the sex however we closed our eyes (in fact my boyfriend turned his back so he wouldn't be tempted to peek) so amazingly we are still team yellow! I honestly thought I would cave in and find out so I'm pretty proud of myself at the moment.


----------



## karlilay

How exciting. :) Glad everything went well, my baby was a monkey at the scan too xx


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on the scans ladies and yay for another team blue!


----------



## GeralynB

Is anyone planning on doing maternity photos? I'm trying to find an outfit.


----------



## mommyxofxone

huge congrats on the scans going well everyone and i can't believe another team blue! wooo hooo! how many boys and girls do we have now? Boys are catching up!

geralyn we JUST had this convo last night, and dh was totally unhelpful. I can't decide! last time we had maternity photos done at 28 weeks (too early) and i didn't want them, he talked me into them. This time, my sil would do them and shes pushing me into them, but i really don't know if i feel like being whaleish cause i'm already massive. i don't know. And i don't have an outfit either. last time i just wore jeans and a nice shirt- but, my sil kept my shirt. so, i don't have it this time. I'd have to find a nice one.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh I would be too embarrassed haha. I'm booking a newborn photography shoot though but myself and dh won't be in the images. When I have seen then done online though I think it always looks nice in a floaty skirt etc


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on :blue: babyclements!

I love the idea of a maternity shoot but we have very few, if any, free weekends between now & May (since my baby is coming early) so I don't know if it will be possible. We do have a couple of photographer friends we could ask though.


----------



## GeralynB

I did them last time when I was pregnant and wore jeans and a nice top last time. I want my husband and son to be in them. I already booked our newborn session and will have family photos done then too. The newborn photos with my son and my husband and I are some of my favorite pictures! I can't believe he was ever so little and how fast they grow! He's 16 months old today and he's a full blown toddler now...running around and talking like crazy! It makes me a little sad sometimes how fast he's grown and how he's not going to be the baby anymore once his sister gets here.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I don't think i fancy maternity photos! I'd feel embarrassed :blush: we'll have newborn photos done though


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am doing maternity photos with DH. He has done a few photography courses and has a very good camera! 
However, DH ideas and mine are quite different! lol I'm not sure a lot of them could ever be seen by anyone else.


----------



## Dory85

We're not booking any shoots because we're not really fans of posed photographs. I'm sure we'll do what we did previously at some point and book a day out with the guy who photographed our wedding. He is amazing.

V day here and I felt movement at the top of my bump for the first time. It took me by surprise a bit.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy v day Dory. Xx


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I plan on getting some maternity pictures done. I usually just have one of my sisters take pictures for me with my camera and then I edit them. The only session I plan to pay for is hopefully have some done at the hospital after baby is born. I definitely want some maternity pictures with dd in them as she is so precious with how much she loves to talk to and kiss my bump. Want some to capture those moments.


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, happy v day!


----------



## gaiagirl

So the OB did an ultrasound today and was very thorough. he found absolutely nothing concerning at all, and he thinks it was a tech error. He said the baby looks healthy and not to worry at all :)

I am going to do maternity pics with DH and DS and probably some alone as well. And newborn pics. I'm going alllll out because this is the last time!


----------



## Dory85

Gaia that is brilliant news. I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gaia, fantastic news. What a huge relief for you. Xx


----------



## Squig34

Great news Gaia!


----------



## Starlight32

Gaia, such a relief baby is doing good!


----------



## wishuwerehere

That's great news gaia :happydance:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh gaia what great news! and happy vday dory!!

My sil is a photographer and really really really is pushing me to do maternity. she's gonna do hosp photos when he arrives and a newborn shoot. i'm also a photographer and did the same for her but i like being the one taking the photos, not in them lol.


----------



## GeralynB

That's great news gaia!


----------



## southernbound

Gaia I'm so pleased for you! What a relief! 

Most likely doing maternity photos here. I hate the way I look but we had a lot of fun doing them with DS 1 so we'll likely do them again and of course tons of newborn photos. 

Plus, my brother and SIL who have been TTC for what seems like forever are adopting a baby girl and shes due the same week I am so we'll probably take some "Cousins coming" photos and then take pictures of the babies together when they're here :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160217_215115_zpsvu4ksihe.jpg

25 weeks and feeling it!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies, I feel like I can finally breathe again and enjoy the pregnancy. I am hoping the next 18 weeks are much better than the last!

Becy you look fantastic!


----------



## Starlight32

Beccy, you look great! And my bump is about the same size as yours, I think. 

I went to the ob yesterday because I was have having pain. It was mostly in my upper belly/ribs. I was getting a bit worried about preeclampsia because I read that upper abdominal pain can be a sign, but my blood pressure wasn't high (100/50) and I did a urine sample as usual, and they didn't say anything about finding protein. 

I'm not sure what the pain was, but the stomach pain eventually subsided last night. Now I have rib like pain on my left side, which is what I've had for a few weeks now. Anyone else struggling with rib-like pain?


----------



## mommyxofxone

not rib pain but bits of my bump will get sore, the other week the top half was so sore, yesterday the bottom half. :( 


my bump from yesterday:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=930110&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1455887608


----------



## karlilay

I love everyones bumps <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

I took my son to gymnastics today and was chatting to another pregnant lady, I thought she wasn't much bigger than me and she's due at the end of this month! I feel so fat now!


----------



## vaniilla

Gaia - I'm glad to hear all went well at the scan! :)


I'm not having any maternity photos either, we'll do some nice photos at home once baby born (DH has a degree in photography and worked in the field before the hours/travelling became too much with family life), I think he's excited to get his fancy equipment out :haha:

Our pumpkin patch baby clothes arrived, they look so cute and tiny! I'm looking forward to my scan next week and checking that baby is healthy, hopefully they'll be able to check gender again so I can relax about having bought girly clothes!

Happy Viability to everyone who's reached it now! it's crazy to think when I reach it some of you will have reached third tri!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Not properly been oh here in ages, our internet goes live next week which should make things easier! 

I'm really struggling with hormones at the minute :( I feel stressed and anxious constantly and so tearful all the time, it's really come on the past couple of weeks for some reason. 

I hadn't thought about maternity pictures. I think I would like a couple of nice ones of me with bump as a keepsake but I definitely wouldn't go for a shoot with DH or anything like that. Are people booking the newborn photo sessions now? Where do you find a photographer? The professional studios are very pricey, I know there's a lot of talented people on facebook but wouldn't know how to find them? 

Loving all the gorgeous bumps! X


----------



## southernbound

Starlight, I haven't had the rib pain this time but with my son it was CONSTANT from 25 weeks on. I chalked it up to his positioning. 

Tinkerbell, I've personally never used a studio. Like you said, pricey and so much less flexible with all the fun things you can do with different locations etc. I've always found mine on facebook either through friends or family. Seems like everyone knows a photographer. Maybe just put up a status seeing if anyone knows any photography students or aspiring photographers who would be interested and see what you get? :D


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Okay a few questions, not sure if we've been over these before.. 

Where is good for maternity jeans? And how much maternity things do people buy? 

Do people bother with buying the clothes specifically for breastfeeding? 

Cot or cot bed? I'm thinking cot bed this time because my son outgrew his cot before age 2 then it was either waste money on a toddler bed and mattress for him to use for a year or so, or put him straight into a full size single which is what we did and he seemed way too tiny in it. 

When do you get measured for nursing bras? Is it best to wait until after baby as boobs get a lot bigger don't they? 

And what pushchairs are people buying? I'm thinking of buying another Babystyle Oyster for a travel system then switch to a decent stroller when baby is nearing one. Do people think they look okay, not too cheap or naff? 

x


----------



## Squig34

Great bumps!

I got maternity jeans online in George at Asda. I haven't bought tons of clothes, I probably spent about £150 as I got lots of things in the sales. I'm just going to wear everything loads, it's only for about 4 months so I didn't think worth buying any more than that!
I'm going to get a cot which converts to a toddler bed. No idea about pram yet.
M&s offers a measuring service.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Okay a few questions, not sure if we've been over these before..
> 
> Where is good for maternity jeans? And how much maternity things do people buy?
> 
> Do people bother with buying the clothes specifically for breastfeeding?
> 
> Cot or cot bed? I'm thinking cot bed this time because my son outgrew his cot before age 2 then it was either waste money on a toddler bed and mattress for him to use for a year or so, or put him straight into a full size single which is what we did and he seemed way too tiny in it.
> 
> When do you get measured for nursing bras? Is it best to wait until after baby as boobs get a lot bigger don't they?
> 
> And what pushchairs are people buying? I'm thinking of buying another Babystyle Oyster for a travel system then switch to a decent stroller when baby is nearing one. Do people think they look okay, not too cheap or naff?
> 
> x

I got one pair of maternity jeans from red herring at debenhams, and another pair second hand off eBay. Any other maternity clothes I need I'll get off eBay - it's only for a few months so not worth spending money on. 

I didn't get nursing clothes at all, I got loose tops and wore a vest underneath, pulled the top up and the vest down - I was comfortable feeding in public and didn't show any skin  I didn't even have maternity bras, but I'm not blessed in the booby department :haha: 

Errrm, we got a cot bed with Xander and he's just moved out of the toddler bed when he turned 4 so lasted a long time for us. This time we'll get a cot because we have a 2 bedroom house and we need the space, Georgia will be sharing with Xander and will go into a bunk as soon as possible so they can have space to play.

We've got the armadillo flip XT from mamas and papas - mostly because it was half price because they've discontinued the fabric :haha:


----------



## Lavochain

Lovely bumps, glad I'm not the only one who is really feeling pregnant now. My bump has appeared from nowhere almost.

We have gone for a cotbed. I'd been eyeing the mothercare carnaby one for ages and it recently went on sale for practically half price. It is lovely and sturdy .

We've had our pram since the boxing day sales :blush: My Mum treated us to the Cosatto giggle in Toodle pip as it had a special offer with it. I can't wait to use it now.


----------



## Starlight32

Baby girl has been so active. Seems like she has finally decided to go to sleep now. Do your babies seem to have a schedule? Mine doesn't.


----------



## GeralynB

We're leaving tomorrow for two weeks in Florida. It'll be nice to get out of the cold! I'll try and keep up in here but probably won't be on as much so may not get to update the front page right away if there are any new gender announcements


----------



## vaniilla

Where is good for maternity jeans? And how much maternity things do people buy?

 George and Next were good for me, H&M wouldn't even get near my thighs! 


I got most of my maternity clothes in the Next sale and bought roughly as follows :

4 tops 
2 vest tops 
3 dresses
2 pairs of jeans
1 pair of jean shorts
swimming costume
2 pack of tights

the dresses and tops I'll continue to use even after baby is born.



Do people bother with buying the clothes specifically for breastfeeding? 

I've bought nursing sleep bra's because they're comfortable and a two pack of regular nursing bras to make it easier hopefully.

Cot or cot bed? I'm thinking cot bed this time because my son outgrew his cot before age 2 then it was either waste money on a toddler bed and mattress for him to use for a year or so, or put him straight into a full size single which is what we did and he seemed way too tiny in it. 

Cot bed here - it lasts longer and we're buying a mattress again which has a separate side for baby and toddler onwards. 

When do you get measured for nursing bras? Is it best to wait until after baby as boobs get a lot bigger don't they? 

Nursing bras can be measured for during third tri, they are made to allow for your boobs getting bigger when your milk comes in.


And what pushchairs are people buying? I'm thinking of buying another Babystyle Oyster for a travel system then switch to a decent stroller when baby is nearing one. Do people think they look okay, not too cheap or naff? 

We're reusing our bugaboo bee plus, a travel system is not for us even if we were buying new because :

we're buying a car seat which goes from birth to 4 years old so not suitable for using with a buggy which seems to be a big selling point for people. (works out cheaper than a baby seat and then ERF bigger seat).

They tend to be big and bulky, our travel system got very little use and took up too much space. 


I'm not familiar with the buggy but I would go with your own experience of them, I'm sure nobody will be looking at your buggy in terms of cheap or not.


----------



## gaiagirl

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Okay a few questions, not sure if we've been over these before..
> 
> Where is good for maternity jeans? And how much maternity things do people buy?
> 
> Do people bother with buying the clothes specifically for breastfeeding?
> 
> Cot or cot bed? I'm thinking cot bed this time because my son outgrew his cot before age 2 then it was either waste money on a toddler bed and mattress for him to use for a year or so, or put him straight into a full size single which is what we did and he seemed way too tiny in it.
> 
> When do you get measured for nursing bras? Is it best to wait until after baby as boobs get a lot bigger don't they?
> 
> And what pushchairs are people buying? I'm thinking of buying another Babystyle Oyster for a travel system then switch to a decent stroller when baby is nearing one. Do people think they look okay, not too cheap or naff?
> 
> x

I'm in Canada so I think likely different brands and stores but I have a lot of maternity clothing. Most from last time or passed on from friends. Some I have bought used. I don't buy much new but I find it is so much more flattering than just buying larger clothes...

I love nursing tanks and tops. I have 2 Boob brand hoodies that are pricey but amazing. I have probably 8 tanks, some from last time and some from friends. I have bras but will buy another closer to. I have PJS too lol. I nursed for 3 years previously so it's a worthy investment for me haha! I find that in early months you need a sleep bra or tight tank with built in bra so you can use nursing pads. If I tried to go without I woke up soaking.

We still have a crib my son abandoned at 8 months old...we are side carring it from Day 1 up next to our bed.

I have never been measured...just tried on and bought what was comfy. My boobs weren't much bigger after the first 3 months though, when supply regulated they just went to about their normal size. Maybe because my child nursed so frequently they never had time to get engorged ;)

We have a bumbleride indie and will be using it again. No double needed for us.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Okay a few questions, not sure if we've been over these before..
> 
> Where is good for maternity jeans? And how much maternity things do people buy?
> 
> Do people bother with buying the clothes specifically for breastfeeding?
> 
> Cot or cot bed? I'm thinking cot bed this time because my son outgrew his cot before age 2 then it was either waste money on a toddler bed and mattress for him to use for a year or so, or put him straight into a full size single which is what we did and he seemed way too tiny in it.
> 
> When do you get measured for nursing bras? Is it best to wait until after baby as boobs get a lot bigger don't they?
> 
> And what pushchairs are people buying? I'm thinking of buying another Babystyle Oyster for a travel system then switch to a decent stroller when baby is nearing one. Do people think they look okay, not too cheap or naff?
> 
> x

we have stores here called Ross- and they're like where the main stores send stuff they didn't sell. Or they have little imperfections. I got two pairs there this time, and the rest from my sil. i got really lucky this time. 

i bought nursing tanks last time, it really helps in the summer, becasue i was SO hot all the time, i felt like i was melting. But they really did help a ton. i don't know how quickly i'll slim this time and don't wanna stretch out any of my normal tanks.

we still have our crib from dd, but we also only used it as a crib. My family bought her the big girl bed so i didn't need to convert it to the bed like it did. 

i never got measured for a nusring bra. i got the same size as the one i was wearing in maternity- and that was fine, they didn't get any bigger for me after. But half the time they measured me wrong in maternity anyway and i had to do it myself.

as for strollers we are just using the old one, which dd is now suddenly not wanting to give up (only thing she's protested so far)


----------



## Dory85

Today we went and bought Picasso. Moving to an mpv from a Fiesta is a huge change but needs must. It feels enormous!


----------



## gaiagirl

We are car shopping right now too! We managed with a Toyota Yaris this long, but no way can we do it with 2 kiddos. We are looking at a Hyundai Santa Fe today...I would like to buy within 1 month ideally. We will see.


----------



## wishuwerehere

We're after the c4 grand picasso Dory! We had a 3 year old one and we loved it but some little sod set fire to it last September so we've been driving a relatives ancient clunky old van whilst we sort insurance and waited for dh's pay review so we're hoping to get a bew one in the next month too 

Tinkerbelle, i get my maternity jeans from h&m (and my non maternity ones tbh, it's obviously just a cut that works for me so perhaps if you like their clothes normally it's worth a look). 
Breastfeeding vest tops are useful, as someone else said you can wreck your vest tops whipping your boob out all the time! I HATE nursing bras with a passion as most are so utilitarian and ugly so i get mine from hotmilk, but soft ones for sleeping in in the early days are a good idea whilst you're still pretty leaky! I'd get a couple of bras before baby is born and get measured again if you need to.
We've always had a cot then gone straight to single bed, just worked out as i was given a cot and I wasn't going to buy a toddler bed just for a couple of years use. Both daughters have gone into a single fine at 20 and 22 months.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 - Congrats on the new car! I've always loved the feel inside of a Picasso. We bought our car just over 2 years ago (Honda FRV) so won't be getting a new one for a while as it's a 6 seater and quite roomy but I do love looking at new cars. 


*TMI alert**** *

I have thrush, I've been given a cream by the doctor who thinks it's due to antibiotics and eating way too much bread :dohh: I've never had it before, has anyone had this before and how long does it usually stick around for? Also, she only prescribed an external cream, should I not have been given a pessary or tablet too?


----------



## Starlight32

If I'm feeling up to it tomorrow, we are going shopping for a crib, mattress, car seat, and possibly some other items. Any advice on cribs, mattresses, car seats, etc if we end up making it out?


----------



## wishuwerehere

Vaniilla, sorry you have thrush, it can be really miserable! Fortunately I have always found with treatment it clears up really quickly, like relief within a day or two. I have had it once when pregnant and I think I had a pessary then (pretty sure you're not supposed to have the tablet when pg) personally I would get back to docs asap and ask for pessary as it's not worth being uncomfortable!


----------



## Squig34

I got a pessary too when I had thrush in my last pregnancy Vaniilla. I just don't think that thrush clears as quickly without it (I used to get it a lot, nothing to do with pregnancy!). I'd ring your doc too.

Happy car buying to all!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We have a soda fabia and I really love it! For a small car it's really roomy and the boot is pretty big. We might look at getting a bigger car next year, but I've only had my licence for 6m so I don't want a bigger engine just yet.


----------



## karlilay

We have a little corsa, i dont drive and we are very rarely all in the car together. Zach normally opts to stay with mum next door if we go anywhere near a shop lol. 
I managed to squeeze them all in. Zach is on a booster, Madi has nothing but i have ordered her a 'Mifold' booster which should arrive in March, way before baby is born, and then baby will be in Maxi Cosy Pebble. 



Please ignore their faces lol!


----------



## karlilay

Oh just want to say, theyre both in highbacked boosters now, until the baby comes anyway. Needs must, and we cant afford a bigger car.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh I want a bigger car! Takes ages to save though.. I won't get one on finance as I'm terrified that we will go to get a mortgage in the next few years and the stupid car would ruin our affordability or w.e they call it ahaha. Stupid cars. Grrrr. I think it's great if you need a small car like a fiat 500 but all the Cars I look at are several hundreds of pounds a month =/ seems like madness to me. Want/need something with seven seats though....


----------



## Dory85

My current two are still in stage 1 car seats so the only way we could fit another car seat in was to get an mpv. We're a long way from stage 2, never mind no seat at all!


----------



## vaniilla

Thanks for the advice ladies, I'm calling the GP on Monday and asking her to give me a pessary, so strange that she didn't give me some in the first place! :dohh:

Starlight - let us know if you manage to get out and buy the baby things.

I'm waiting till next month to get the rest of what we need, it will feel weird having everything ordered, I have a feeling it's going to make the time drag even more! I ordered a medela freestyle pump the other day so I'm hoping it lives up to the hype!


----------



## wishuwerehere

We'll have a stage 0, erf stage 1 (which is massive) and highjack booster. My DH is really adamant he doesn't want anyone in the boot on the motorway so we needed a car that could fit 3 seats comfortably across the back. Really wanted an alhambra but a bit out of our budget!

I feel like I have quite a bit left to get which is ridiculous considering he's my third! Nothing big just little bits. And boy clothes :haha: my mum is coming to visit this week so I'm hoping I can convince her to go shopping with me.


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> Dory85 - Congrats on the new car! I've always loved the feel inside of a Picasso. We bought our car just over 2 years ago (Honda FRV) so won't be getting a new one for a while as it's a 6 seater and quite roomy but I do love looking at new cars.
> 
> 
> *TMI alert**** *
> 
> I have thrush, I've been given a cream by the doctor who thinks it's due to antibiotics and eating way too much bread :dohh: I've never had it before, has anyone had this before and how long does it usually stick around for? Also, she only prescribed an external cream, should I not have been given a pessary or tablet too?

I did a lot of reading cause my poor friend had thrush. and from what i read it said to use probiotics. they are natural and completely safe in pregnancy. so you just take one (by mouth if that isn't obvious lol) and it should help with the bacteria in your gut that causes thrush and all that. 

i also take probiotics regularly and have taken them throughout the pregnancy too. :)


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Dory85 - Congrats on the new car! I've always loved the feel inside of a Picasso. We bought our car just over 2 years ago (Honda FRV) so won't be getting a new one for a while as it's a 6 seater and quite roomy but I do love looking at new cars.
> 
> 
> *TMI alert**** *
> 
> I have thrush, I've been given a cream by the doctor who thinks it's due to antibiotics and eating way too much bread :dohh: I've never had it before, has anyone had this before and how long does it usually stick around for? Also, she only prescribed an external cream, should I not have been given a pessary or tablet too?
> 
> I did a lot of reading cause my poor friend had thrush. and from what i read it said to use probiotics. they are natural and completely safe in pregnancy. so you just take one (by mouth if that isn't obvious lol) and it should help with the bacteria in your gut that causes thrush and all that.
> 
> i also take probiotics regularly and have taken them throughout the pregnancy too. :)Click to expand...

she did mention probiotic yoghurt, she even suggested apply it directly down there! I said I'd prefer the old fashioned edible way :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh yeah i've heard of that (really weird lol) i just take it in pill form. :)


----------



## Starlight32

We are a one car family because I don't like to drive (although I can but prefer to avoid it). My husband wants a larger car but I don't want to finance anything if we don't have to. We are still working on getting our mortgage down!


----------



## Dory85

Probiotics and eat lots of garlic! I *think* the probiotic you need for thrush is acidophilus.

Aaron has chicken pox which would explain why my wonderful little sleeper has been having a rough week :-(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry your little man is poorly dory, so much around at the moment. Hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't know where I've got ill from :nope: my son has a cold which I got but mine has turned into flu and a awful chesty cough which one had since last Friday :( .. I can deal with snuffly nose but not my chest :nope: I'm struggling to sleep without waking up in coughing fits I'll be glad when it goes!


----------



## Boo44

Wow Karli I'm way impressed you have got your baby car seat in already, I've barely bought anything yet!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Me neither! We bought a pack of vests and one little outfit. My sister is giving us lots of stuff but I haven't even started making a list yet :dohh: 

Baby has been very quiet the last few days,I thought perhaps my uterus had grown and baby was kicking more out rather than straight down. Today I had my hand on the top of my bump and she kicked it hard enough to jolt my hand a few times in a row. Funny thing was although I could see her movements I couldn't feel them at all. I'm guessing she hasn't been quiet at all :haha:


----------



## karlilay

It's not in, I just got it and thought I'd test to make sure it fit. I've got pretty much everything. But OH just got a pay rise so getting it all while we have the money. :)


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I'm sorry to hear your little one has the chickenpox, I hope it passes quickly for him :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

The chicken pox totally confuses me - my children haven't had it yet they've had proper contact with people bang in the infectious period (ie played for a full day in the same room and shared snacks etc with a child who came out in spots that very night) I wish they would get it now they're both a bit older. I know I'm immune as I've had my bloods checked before so I was really hoping they'd get it now whilst I'm pregnant and NOT when I have a newborn or when their uncle gets married later this year! Eek


----------



## Starlight32

We looked at cribs, mattresses, and car seats today. We are researching the items we liked at the store today before we make a purchase. Does anyone know anything about these brands?

We liked three cribs. The brands: Delta, Sorelle, Baby Cache

We liked three mattresses. The brands: Serta, Simmons Kids

The only car seat we really liked was a Chicco.


Pixie, sometimes when baby is doing very tiny movements, I can see her slightly move my stomach but I can't really feel them from the inside (but I can feel them with my hand if I place it over the area). Very strange!


----------



## ehjmorris

gaiagirl said:


> We are car shopping right now too! We managed with a Toyota Yaris this long, but no way can we do it with 2 kiddos. We are looking at a Hyundai Santa Fe today...I would like to buy within 1 month ideally. We will see.

I was car shopping too lol i have just purchased a mitsubishi asx on Friday :) i am loving it!


----------



## Squig34

Dory, hope your wee man recovers quickly!

Any further updates on your little one's growth ehj?

I have a scan tomorrow thankfully - it was my son's first anniversary yesterday & I've been pretty anxious about movement & growth this past week. I know the two issues are linked so hopefully the scan will help put my mind at rest.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 - :hugs: it's understandable that you'd be nervous, I really hope that everything goes really well tomorrow so that you can have some peace of mind. :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Thinking of you squig this time of year will be very hard for you, fingers crossed little miss is behaving in there and practicing her rainbow moves :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

We seriously cannot seem to catch a break around here. Normally DD and I both have pretty good immune systems due to work but it seems like one of us is sick all the time. It's especially rough as DH is still gone for work so it's been just the two of us all month. We made a trip down to see him on his only day off a little over a week ago and she ended up throwing up and miserable with stomach flu. Now she's down with a fever and pretty nasty cough. Ugh. 

Good luck with your scan tomorrow squig!


----------



## jalilma

vaniilla said:


> Dory85 - Congrats on the new car! I've always loved the feel inside of a Picasso. We bought our car just over 2 years ago (Honda FRV) so won't be getting a new one for a while as it's a 6 seater and quite roomy but I do love looking at new cars.
> 
> 
> *TMI alert**** *
> 
> I have thrush, I've been given a cream by the doctor who thinks it's due to antibiotics and eating way too much bread :dohh: I've never had it before, has anyone had this before and how long does it usually stick around for? Also, she only prescribed an external cream, should I not have been given a pessary or tablet too?

Me too.... Came on out of the blue... Usually I can link it to something... New soap, staying in a wet bathing suit too long ECT. Using a 7 day cream from the pharmacy. Hope you are feeling better soon, they truly are miserable!


----------



## ehjmorris

Squig34 said:


> Dory, hope your wee man recovers quickly!
> 
> Any further updates on your little one's growth ehj?
> 
> I have a scan tomorrow thankfully - it was my son's first anniversary yesterday & I've been pretty anxious about movement & growth this past week. I know the two issues are linked so hopefully the scan will help put my mind at rest.

Not yet, i go for another growth scan on the 10th march :) so im hoping he has grown a little bit more.

I hope your scan goes well :) i must have missed you mention your son previously, i do hope you are okay and I know how difficult this is for you, my sons anniversary will be on the 8th july

Ive also been worrying about the same this past week as i feel him move then dont for ages!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I hope your scan goes well today squig - take care of yourself, this mist be a difficult time for you :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Dory85 - Congrats on the new car! I've always loved the feel inside of a Picasso. We bought our car just over 2 years ago (Honda FRV) so won't be getting a new one for a while as it's a 6 seater and quite roomy but I do love looking at new cars.
> 
> 
> *TMI alert**** *
> 
> I have thrush, I've been given a cream by the doctor who thinks it's due to antibiotics and eating way too much bread :dohh: I've never had it before, has anyone had this before and how long does it usually stick around for? Also, she only prescribed an external cream, should I not have been given a pessary or tablet too?
> 
> Me too.... Came on out of the blue... Usually I can link it to something... New soap, staying in a wet bathing suit too long ECT. Using a 7 day cream from the pharmacy. Hope you are feeling better soon, they truly are miserable!Click to expand...

oh no, sorry to hear it's gotten you too. I hope yours passes soon!


There is now a November group! it won't be long before we'll start seeing 2017 due dates, why does it feel like other people's pregnancies are going faster than mine? :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

You've never had thrush? 
Lucky lady :lol:

In fairness I've only had it a few times especially in pregnancy it's common apparently.. you should get a pessery and the cream as far as I'm aware? .. That's the usual and it goes within a week if not sooner .. I think I have it as well now starting :nope: hope not though


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope your scan goes all good squig! :hugs:
Thinking of you


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just noticed I'm in double digits tomorrow!! 
99 days to go! Crazy


----------



## mommyxofxone

so pretty sure the pain i'm dealing with is spd. I did some reading (and i shouldn't have) and now i'm freaking out. Can anyone tell me an experience that they had personally? I don't usually freak out about stuff but this is awful. I may not be able to have birth naturally and may need a c-section? And it may continue to pain me and need surgery AFTER birth?! Someone help calm me down?! :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> so pretty sure the pain i'm dealing with is spd. I did some reading (and i shouldn't have) and now i'm freaking out. Can anyone tell me an experience that they had personally? I don't usually freak out about stuff but this is awful. I may not be able to have birth naturally and may need a c-section? And it may continue to pain me and need surgery AFTER birth?! Someone help calm me down?! :cry:

That is very much the worst possible case scenario/very rare and would be accompanied by other problems for it to impact on birth. I had very bad spd with DS, I was in agony, I was using crutches just to walk to the toilet at home and it didn't impact on my labour at all.


----------



## mommyxofxone

thank you SO much vanilla, that really does help a ton. i'm always just figuring i'm gonna be that worst case scenario. this pregnancy is so different.

Are you having any of it with this baby?


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> thank you SO much vanilla, that really does help a ton. i'm always just figuring i'm gonna be that worst case scenario. this pregnancy is so different.
> 
> Are you having any of it with this baby?

Pregnancy does that to us, you would think they would moderate what they write more! I have had it this pregnancy too, it started much sooner but touch wood so far not as severe as last time so no need for crutches.

You can see a physio if you haven't already, being pregnant means that should be able to see someone quite soon. 

I've always found it ironic that the hormone responsible is called relaxin, it doesn't feel like it! :haha:


----------



## southernbound

ehjmorris said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> We are car shopping right now too! We managed with a Toyota Yaris this long, but no way can we do it with 2 kiddos. We are looking at a Hyundai Santa Fe today...I would like to buy within 1 month ideally. We will see.
> 
> I was car shopping too lol i have just purchased a mitsubishi asx on Friday :) i am loving it!Click to expand...

Me three! We settled on a Toyota highlander and put down the down payment but they're so hard to find in our area we have to wait for it to come in. Bleh. Should be in well before new bubs though :D


----------



## karlilay

Is anyone elses baby breech? Mine is killing me, i wish she would flip round just a little, her head is right under my ribs, and little feet kick my cervix if thats even possible. It hurts like hell though!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't know what position mines in... I feel everything still really love down nothing higher up


----------



## gaiagirl

Thinking of you Squig. Looking forward to your update! 

It's funny how irrelevant car discussions are when half of us live on another continent lol.

We are buying used and not financing. I hate debt and we want to buy a different home in 4-5 years so I don't want any car payments affecting that. Buying used is not fun though, I just find it stressful!


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://spinningbabies.com/learn-more/baby-positions/other-fetal-positions/sidewaystransverse/

I went on this karli.. don't think it will help but there is things you can do to help move baby etc .. I think I'm still transverse atm all kicks are low down under belly button or lower


----------



## Teeny Weeny

karlilay said:


> Is anyone elses baby breech? Mine is killing me, i wish she would flip round just a little, her head is right under my ribs, and little feet kick my cervix if thats even possible. It hurts like hell though!

Yes! My little miss. I hardly feel her kick though. :cry: Only small low down movememts. I REALLY hope she turns soon. Xx


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> so pretty sure the pain i'm dealing with is spd. I did some reading (and i shouldn't have) and now i'm freaking out. Can anyone tell me an experience that they had personally? I don't usually freak out about stuff but this is awful. I may not be able to have birth naturally and may need a c-section? And it may continue to pain me and need surgery AFTER birth?! Someone help calm me down?! :cry:

I had spd in my first pregnancy and again this time round.
In my first pregnancy my midwife fobbed me off a bit, telling me it was all normal but I struggled with anything that involved more muscle action with one leg than the other. I managed though and it had no impact on my labour whatsoever.

This time it came on much earlier but is nearly all in my sacroiliac joints and hips. They crunch when I walk. I saw a women's health specialist physio (asked for referral via my gp) and she explained everything, gave me exercises and fitted me with a support belt. I don't feel much help from the belt but I certainly hurt a lot more if I have forgotten to put it on. Spd is why I walk with a bit of a waddle, nothing to do with my bump.

Baby has felt so high up the last couple of days and kicks are higher too. It might be coincidence but I'd be grateful if she could move down so that I could get comfy lol.

Aaron is doing well with his pox, thank you for everyone's well wishes. He has them in his eyes and ears now but other than needing extra cuddles he seems just fine.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies for your kind words it really does help so much. I don't think I can afford physical therapy atm but I'll see what they say. 

As for breech baby they can turn all the way til they're delivered so try not too worry too much on all that. Ds is alllllllllllllll over the freaking place, I swear he gets around so much more than dd ever did


----------



## Starlight32

How can you tell baby's position? I feel her all over the place! She likes to curl up on my right side sometimes but I don't know if she is head down or what.

Does anyone have a Chicco travel system?


----------



## karlilay

Both of my others were breech until 36 and 38 weeks, she's been breech the whole time, and my I met up with my friend who's a midwife on Mon for a cup of coffee, she had a quick feel and told me this one was up that way too. It's so uncomfortable. Especially when I sit. 

Still got thrush, month 4 of having it now. Can't wait till baby is out and it goes away!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ladies, how much pain is normal when you are exerting yourself? I was walking my son to nursery and he ran ahead near a road so I had to sprint after him. I got a pain in my bump so bad I couldn't talk through it after! It subsided fast and now walking back at my own pace I have some pain but nothing like that. Should I worry? Going to spend the morning on the sofa, vacuuming will have to wait I think!


----------



## Squig34

Thanks ladies. The scan was fine. The past couple of scans baby has been measuring a bit behind, although still within normal limits. She used to be a bit ahead so I don't know how or why things changed, but she's growing, putting on weight & moving plenty so I'm trying not to worry. I guess she'll just be on the smaller side of average. Certainly my consultant isn't worried & she has a little fat tummy which is a good indicator against IUGR. I'M moving to weekly monitoring now! Bit of a hassle having to go to the hospital every week, but I'm glad they're willing to keep a close eye on baby :)

My baby is breech too - or was yesterday - but it's not causing me any discomfort. Sorry to hear you're in a lot of pain, Karli.

Those asking about pain; apart from back pain, I don't have much at the mo so I can't help. I did get much more RLP in the teen weeks, but it's settled down a lot, at least for now.

Woo, double digits Becy!


----------



## Tinky_82

AngelofTroy said:


> Ladies, how much pain is normal when you are exerting yourself? I was walking my son to nursery and he ran ahead near a road so I had to sprint after him. I got a pain in my bump so bad I couldn't talk through it after! It subsided fast and now walking back at my own pace I have some pain but nothing like that. Should I worry? Going to spend the morning on the sofa, vacuuming will have to wait I think!

How are you now angel? I've never had anything like that but do get a stitch like feeling sometimes when I'm wslking/jogging.


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - it'll be your body's way of saying slow down, you probably gave your ligaments a good yank, I get RLP on the last bit of the walk on the school run so I sit down for a few minutes after I've picked him up.

Squig - I'm glad to hear the scan went well, it doesn't sound like there is anything to worry about and a fat tummy is a great sign! :hugs:


Beccy - wow on double figures! 

I still feel really behind, like this pregnancy is going super slow. I'm feeling nervous for my scan on Friday!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Tinky_82 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Ladies, how much pain is normal when you are exerting yourself? I was walking my son to nursery and he ran ahead near a road so I had to sprint after him. I got a pain in my bump so bad I couldn't talk through it after! It subsided fast and now walking back at my own pace I have some pain but nothing like that. Should I worry? Going to spend the morning on the sofa, vacuuming will have to wait I think!
> 
> How are you now angel? I've never had anything like that but do get a stitch like feeling sometimes when I'm wslking/jogging.Click to expand...

I'm OK thanks, a bit sore when I bend like I've pulled a muscle maybe? Working overnight tonight :( just pushing through trying to make it to tomorrow evening!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I imagine it's fine I get pains often now.. I had really bad sharp pain when I was cleaning/hoovering where I couldn't even stand up I tend to over do things stupidly.. I get pain now from just walking to pick my son up from school. 

I hope it eases off for you, try take it easy


----------



## Boo44

Anyone else feel very heavy and like a 'tight' bump just on walking?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Anyone else feel very heavy and like a 'tight' bump just on walking?

Yes, I'm struggling with the walk to nursery already :(


----------



## ehjmorris

Me! My bump gets so tight and i get cramps just from walking like 5 minutes lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

26 weeks!

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160225_082427_zpsugpenw9r.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Glad it's not just me then... I figured it was because I have terribly low fitness levels Hahah


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm getting lightening crouch lately :nope: not nice!
Never had any of this with DS


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry everyone who's feeling uncomfortable! I have problems with my hips and I still get numbness down my legs so it's probably a sciatic thing but i'm on my feet at work and stuff so i think keeping mobile is helping. 

Becy i love your yellow trousers! Where are they from?


----------



## Becyboo__x

wishuwerehere said:


> Sorry everyone who's feeling uncomfortable! I have problems with my hips and I still get numbness down my legs so it's probably a sciatic thing but i'm on my feet at work and stuff so i think keeping mobile is helping.
> 
> Becy i love your yellow trousers! Where are they from?

I got them in the sale at Sainsburys :)


----------



## GeralynB

We're enjoying our vacation and the warm weather in Florida. My son is loving the beach! He sits digging in the sand and chasing seagulls. Here's a bump shot from this morning
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Had an apt yesterday. Dd got to go and was super excited to listen to baby sisters heartbeat. My doctor was amazing and let her help with the entire thing, so precious! I measured 29 weeks :shrug: did this the entire pregnancy with dd as well. If there is no change by my next apt she said she is going to schedule an ultrasound. Oh and I have to go for my glucose test sometime before my next apt. Bleh. Can't believe it's already that time!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Oh and I'm down to double digits tomorrow! :shock:


----------



## mommyxofxone

seems like forever til double digits uggggh!


waiting on my support belt. should arrive today! :thumbup:


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely bump pics! :cloud9:

mommy - I hope your support belt arrives today and helps. 

Feels like ages till double digits and Viability day here! :sleep:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Heard the heartbeat today! Measuring 26 weeks so almost bang on. My midwife let Micah help too, he's so excited!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm measuring 28.5 :nope: hoping it's okay tbh ..

But I always measured ahead with DS 
Got to wait another 12 days until my midwife appointment hopefully goes quick feel like its been forever!


----------



## Dory85

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm measuring 28.5 :nope: hoping it's okay tbh ..
> 
> But I always measured ahead with DS
> Got to wait another 12 days until my midwife appointment hopefully goes quick feel like its been forever!

I measured 2 weeks ahead throughout my previous pregnancy and he was just 7lb when he was born. I thought guidelines were only to scan for growth if more than 3 weeks out at more than one consecutive appointment? Though it's not a problem if it eases your worries I suppose.


----------



## southernbound

It's V day!!!! Yay!

And I second not being worried about measuring ahead. I measured HUGE with ds1 for most of the pregnancy and he was perfectly average size at birth :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm not worried about measuring ahead, but it is very uncomfortable. With xander I measured 3 weeks ish ahead tight up until 41 weeks when I measured 6 weeks ahead. 

I am expecting a large baby but the consultant has already told me it's very unlikely I'll have a growth scan. They're expecting me to have a big baby so they don't see the need for a scan the confirm it :shrug: 

My sister has been WhatsApping pics of my bump around work today - apparently the fact that I'm uncomfortable and waddly already is hilarious - to everyone that's not me :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

I measured on target last week. I wonder if I'll stay on track throughout the entire pregnancy. 

Glucose test in one week!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I usually measure behind and I think I am this time as well, although I don't have an appointment until 28 weeks so just guessing by looking. If I am I will have to go for a scan (had a couple last time) but the most frustrating thing is all the stupid 'are you sure you're pregnant?' comments! Like I made it up to cover eating a bit too much cake...

It's dd2s birthday today and I am so excited! She doesn't really understand but she'll love doing presents and a bit of cake later :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day to those ladies who have recently reached that milestone :)

Poor you Pixie!

Because of all my growth scans, I don't know how my bump is measuring, but although baby is a bit behind, her weight is pretty much bang on, so overall she must be growing normally (or else she'll just be a little chubby baby like her mummy!)


----------



## Boo44

It's finally finally finally my V day! Feels like it has taken forever to come. Hopefully it will fly by from here!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> It's finally finally finally my V day! Feels like it has taken forever to come. Hopefully it will fly by from here!

Happy V day! Roll on June!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Happy v day =)


----------



## vaniilla

wishuwerehere - Happy Second birthday to your DD! :cake:

Happy V day! :dance:


Just over 5 hours till my scan, I'm a bit nervous and hoping it will go well.

another one here that measured ahead last time - the week I gave birth I was due a growth scan! and he came out a diddy 2.8kg :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, happy v day!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm tiny and i never get a big bump but i would say 9lbs is a decent size considering. 
Even the midwife last time said "how did that come out of there" :haha: oh well!


----------



## karlilay

Rhi when I left work with Madi, people had no idea I was leaving and I was 36 weeks pregnant lol. Both of mine have been big and I hardly have had a bump, this one however, I am massive!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh blimey, I'm bigger than normal for this stage but people can keep saying things to me like "oh where's the bump" or "omg you're so small still" 
It's fine for now but the women with the huge bumps get all the sympathy at the end Of pregnancy lol. Small bumpers like us get "ohh such a neat bump" you can't complain without someone pointing out that "ohh i was huge at your stage so you don't know how good you have it" It's like AAAAAAAAAAAA :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I agree rhi! I know that generally i do have a fairly easy ride of pregnancy and i do try and acknowledge that, but i like to thing i am entitled to have a bit of a moan occasionally about being uncomfortable without being knocked down!

Can lo be getting hiccups this early? I think that's what I'm feeling atm, he's had them on and off for about a day!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tomorrow is v day for me! oh my goodness i'm so looking forward to being at that point! 

My belly was measuring 2 weeks ahead two appts ago, and this last time right where it was supposed to be. i think i was ahead with dd as well. They also told me (during active labor) she would in no way be bigger than 7 &1/2 lbs. she was 8 lbs!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope your scan goes well vaniilla 

Happy v day Boo

Can't believe I'll be in third tri next week madness! Last stretch :yipee:


----------



## vaniilla

I can't believe how close you ladies are to third tri! I can't wait to get there, I feel like I've done everything you're supposed to in second tri.


The scan went well, I had a really rude technician who made me worry unnecessarily, she kept saying a flap in baby's heart wasn't closed and that we'll have to wait for baby to be born to see what happens, cue other technician in room coming over to explain that it's completely normal at this stage and that it doesn't mean anything is wrong with baby. 


I've bought everything left on our list tonight and I'm feeling very poor now! we went for the britax dualfix which is our biggest purchase by far (we're not buying nursery furniture as my mum wants to buy that), why do they have to be so expensive! :cry:


----------



## gaiagirl

Honest thoughts on names:

Freya
Cora


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Honest thoughts on names:
> 
> Freya
> Cora

I love Cora, it was on our name list but a friend of DH's has named their baby that recently.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Cora is on our list too! And I suggested Freya as I really like it but my OH doesn't. So I love both names basically!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

This baby is an Alice but Freya was the other choice. Dropped it in th end as there is just too many of them here ATM. My mil works in an infant school and when I suggested it she said "oh another one" :haha: which confirmed what I had thought tbh. Names are different everywhere though. You can drive 20 mins down the road and a whole different set of names are the current faves. I prefer Freya to cora personally :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> I can't believe how close you ladies are to third tri! I can't wait to get there, I feel like I've done everything you're supposed to in second tri.
> 
> 
> The scan went well, I had a really rude technician who made me worry unnecessarily, she kept saying a flap in baby's heart wasn't closed and that we'll have to wait for baby to be born to see what happens, cue other technician in room coming over to explain that it's completely normal at this stage and that it doesn't mean anything is wrong with baby.
> 
> 
> I've bought everything left on our list tonight and I'm feeling very poor now! we went for the britax dualfix which is our biggest purchase by far (we're not buying nursery furniture as my mum wants to buy that), why do they have to be so expensive! :cry:

so sorry vanilla. i HATE when they are so rude about things. I swear some of them must really hate their jobs cause they're awful!!!! And glad you have all your stuff though, at least it's a load off your back so you won't be freaking out closer to birth. Now you can take it easy!



gaiagirl said:


> Honest thoughts on names:
> 
> Freya
> Cora

I don't really care for Freya (dumb reason but i knew a very weird german shepherd when i was a vet tech that was a really hard patient) but i do like Cora!


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies! I prefer freya a little but my son is an F name and I feel a bit oDD about alliterating them???? I don't know!

I think Freya is growing quickly here too, one baby in my local mom group was just named that. Sigh. Everything I love always gets popular!

I love Cora too, I am 99% sure this little girl will be one of the two...

Happy weekend to you all :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gaia, I love Cora. Xx


----------



## Squig34

I like both names Gaia. Probably prefer Cora if I had to choose one!

Vaniilla, glad all was well & sorry to hear that foolish tech worried you unnecessarily.


----------



## Dory85

I love Cora and Freya. I agree that Freya is more popular (and growing) if that's something you're trying to avoid.

I am so done with second trimester now. Third trimester feels like that final stretch. I do feel like I'm on the countdown to leaving work now which is exciting.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Time was passing really quickly until about 2 weeks ago. The wait for v day has seemed like forever but is finally here. 
My next personal goal is 28 weeks and 3rd trimester. I am hoping that once I reach that time will speed up again. 
I know I'll miss being pregnant once she is here so I do try and remind myself to enjoy it, however slow if feels as this really is the last time. Xx


----------



## Boo44

I love the name Cora! (I also love Dora and Nora those are totally my cup of tea). I'm less keen on Freya only because it went from being nice and a little bit different to one of those 'cool' names that everyone is now using to be different and has ended up over popular! That may well be just around here though. Also I feel I need to back this up by saying I don't actually think using popular names matters, my son is called Jack after all! But yes, I prefer Cora :)


----------



## Boo44

Happy V day Teeny xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy v day teeny!!! i always forget we have the same due date!!! :) 


I also have FINALLY reached v day. And to celebrate, ds was kicking me for 4 hours straight last night, good and hard too. crazy baby!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I like Freya better :) but both names are nice and whenever you name her and she is here the name you choose will just fit her. We gave my daughter a really unique and different name so I kind of worried about it before we went with it, what if she hates us for giving her a lifetime of people mispronouncing her name type thing. But now I absolutely could not imagine her as anything else. 

Also I probably have a preference to Freya because I like unique names and I've never met anyone with that name but do know a couple Coras, who have kind of ruined the name for me :haha:


----------



## wishuwerehere

I love cora (and nora!) it's lovely and a bit unusual.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy v day mommy. Xxx


----------



## Starlight32

Both Freya and Cora are nice names. I prefer Freya a bit I think, but I understand you're thinking that you don't want two F names. 

I don't know any Freyas or Coras personally.


----------



## vaniilla

Happy V day teeny & mommy! :dance:


----------



## babyclements

Ladies, 
We are trying to choose a boys name for the little one. What do you think of Jameson?


----------



## gaiagirl

I think it's nice babyclements, classic but also a bit different.

I feel like I'm keeping up better on the posts lately lol. Maybe you have all slowed down just enough ;)

I can't decide if time is passing slow or fast...it's kind of a weird hybrid.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hey ladies sorry i havnt been so active on here...
I love the name cora, i havnt met either a cora or a freya but i think both are nice and different.

Jameson is also nice and different babyclements, do you have any idea on middle names yet?


----------



## Boo44

gaiagirl said:


> I think it's nice babyclements, classic but also a bit different.
> 
> I feel like I'm keeping up better on the posts lately lol. Maybe you have all slowed down just enough ;)
> 
> I can't decide if time is passing slow or fast...it's kind of a weird hybrid.

I think the posting has slowed right down on here over the last couple of weeks!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> gaiagirl said:
> 
> 
> I think it's nice babyclements, classic but also a bit different.
> 
> I feel like I'm keeping up better on the posts lately lol. Maybe you have all slowed down just enough ;)
> 
> I can't decide if time is passing slow or fast...it's kind of a weird hybrid.
> 
> I think the posting has slowed right down on here over the last couple of weeks!Click to expand...

In a nice way though I think? Like I can keep up and reply to people. For a while I kept seeing 3+ pages of new posts and putting off checking it and it'd grow and grow!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I think perhaps because second tri is kind to many of us. Not many worries, not too much pain and just generally enjoying being pregnant. Well, this is true for me anyway. 
In really enjoying being pregnant and love watching my bump grow. I still don't feel many movements which is a little sad, but I reckon she is just a chilled out baby. 
Have a good Sunday ladies. We have friends over for dinner and they don't know we are expecting! That will be a shocker as they see me! 
As well as our family of 5, we have an extra 2 adults and 5 children to cook for. I'd best get off here and start getting myself ready and then start the cooking. Xxx


----------



## Dory85

I woke up in a wet patch this morning... back to wearing a bra to sleep in :-/


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh dear dory. Not fun.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

That's early Dory. Perhaps you'll have a great supply from the off. Xx
I haven't had any leakage yet. In not sure that I ever have though if I think about it.


----------



## Dory85

Teeny Weeny said:


> That's early Dory. Perhaps you'll have a great supply from the off. Xx
> I haven't had any leakage yet. In not sure that I ever have though if I think about it.

If previous experience is anything to go by I am one of the lucky ones who has milk in abundance when it's needed


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I do after birth. I have breastfed all my little ones. My DD was 2.5yrs when she gave up! Just never get milk before. I bet you I wake up all milky one day soon now for saying that! Lol xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Did anyone see that breast milk photo that was doing the rounds on f.b ? the one showing the colours of the expressed milk. I know the whole point was to be impressed by how the milk had changed to feed a baby who was a bit poorly, but i was just impressed at the amount of milk the woman had expressed haha. I had breastfed two children and have spend a fair amount of money of decent pumps (medela swing etc) and cannot get anywhere close to the amount i would need to be able to bottle(with expressed) and boob :( I would like to be able to get the hang of it this time, as I am far to shy to breastfeed in public (despite being a huge advocate of it haha) my anxieties just wont allow for it. So i basically get no "freedom" at all for like a year. I can sit with the pump for like 40 mins and only get a few ounces !


----------



## Starlight32

What breast pumps will you all use? I'm leaning towards getting the spectra.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my body didn't like the pump :( but i'm getting a new one this time around, should be pretty nice cause insurance is covering all of that thankfully.

however being pregnant is not wonderful this time as it was with dd. Having a hard time with this spd at night. turning is the worst but now my hip goes numb (whichever i'm laying on) and then i turn, the other one goes, then i turn onto my back, and my tail bone goes. i just can't win.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear you are suffering Mommy. :-( xx

I don't pump so I'm no use! I feed anywhere and everywhere! I think other people are more embarrassed than me. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

I had no luck with the pump last time despite having a really good flow - I had more success expressing by hand but only enough for a small bottle. Planning on an electric pump this time thinking medula. 
Sorry to those who are suffering. I have started to get extremely hungry!


----------



## gaiagirl

I also had no luck really with my medela swing, I think 3oz was the most I ever got and that was a rare occurrence. Usually more like an ounce. My supply was always fairly tightly regulated to what my son needed it seemed. Of course it started out higher but then fairly quickly I seemed to produce just enough. 

Once when he was 6 weeks or so he nursed and then fell asleep so I thought I would pump the other side and start building a stash...well he woke 20 min later hungry and wouldn't take a bottle and I had nothing left and it was a MISERABLE 90 min until he was satisfied. That turned me right off pumping. I never really pumped much after that to be honest. The hassle was more than the payoff for me.

I am fine with nursing anywhere, although at first it was a bit intimidating. I found when I figured out nursing in a carrier it helped :)

I'm frustrated with DS sleep lately. We have part time bedshared forever and generally he sleeps pretty soundly in his own space...especially since night weaning almost a year ago. But lately he is so clingy and wanting to be RIGHT THERE in my personal space. Of course this coincides with me getting uncomfortable and especially needing space. :( I'm trying to get him sleeping alone all night but he claims "needs an adult to keep me safe" sigh. Of course daddy does not cut it at 130 am...makes me so nervous for when baby arrives. I don't mind him coming into bed with us around 130/2 because we have a king and will side car crib for baby so lots of space. But come on kid...I need like a 4 inch buffer zone!


----------



## vaniilla

babyclements said:


> Ladies,
> We are trying to choose a boys name for the little one. What do you think of Jameson?

I think it's a lovely name, it does make me think of the irish whiskey but that's more of a UK thing and not something that would cross your mind in the US.



Starlight32 said:


> What breast pumps will you all use? I'm leaning towards getting the spectra.

I've bought a medela freestyle as it's a double and I've read people get what they need in 15-20 minutes, I had a swing with DS but it took ages to get anything out (think around an hour!).


Second tri is going slower for me than first tri, I just want to get to third tri to feel secure in this pregnancy, now we've bought everything a part of me feels like we're tempting fate.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I could never pump much at all, but my supply suffered a lot when my son had struggles feeding at the beginning (Lip and tongue ties). I pumped at work for a while as I work.nights.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

maybe i just need to try feeding in public again, although i'm not sure it will happen, my anxiety can be so bad some days that i wont even go out to the shops lol. Not that i'm a recluse, far from it. I'm sure those that know will get it haha. Doing anything that would possibly draw attention is a huge no no for me :( even though my rational mind knows that the majority of people could give less of a **** what i'm doing with my boobs lol. 

Maybe I could try a double pump :/ or find a natural way to increase my supply?


----------



## Dory85

I swore I was too embarrassed to feed in public with my eldest but I made friends with other feeding mummy's and it was a huge confidence boost. I feed anywhere and everywhere now.

My son also had a tongue tie, Angel and it was horrid. I have a medela swing and its fine for us but I express quite well too.

When Aaron had meningitis at 9 days old I was using a hospital grade pump because he was solely tube fed and they all commented on how much milk I had lol (though it had obviously just come in also).


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I tried pumping to get a stash before we went back to work, it was not fun for me at all but I managed to get a decent amount then decided it was stupid to mess with bottles and warming milk and whatnot just to avoid feeding her while at work so I never used a bit of the milk from my stash. I did find though that if she woke for a night feeding she would only eat from one side before going back to sleep and while she was nursing that side I could pump the other at the same time and get a decent amount. I don't even have a pump this time as I know I won't use it unless baby has a latch problem or something that requires it. 

I am not a huge fan of nursing in public and I would never do it without a cover but with a cover I am much more comfortable. I don't see how that could ever make someone uncomfortable as you cannot see a thing. I just ordered a good proper cover a few weeks back as last time I just always used a receiving blanket.


----------



## Boo44

I've never really pumped any milk, if I wanted to give a bottle I would just give formula, it has never really worried me the breast milk vs formula debate and pumping was fairly painful and not very fruitful the once or twice I tried it!


----------



## Dory85

MiraclesHappn said:


> I tried pumping to get a stash before we went back to work, it was not fun for me at all but I managed to get a decent amount then decided it was stupid to mess with bottles and warming milk and whatnot just to avoid feeding her while at work so I never used a bit of the milk from my stash. I did find though that if she woke for a night feeding she would only eat from one side before going back to sleep and while she was nursing that side I could pump the other at the same time and get a decent amount. I don't even have a pump this time as I know I won't use it unless baby has a latch problem or something that requires it.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of nursing in public and I would never do it without a cover but with a cover I am much more comfortable. I don't see how that could ever make someone uncomfortable as you cannot see a thing. I just ordered a good proper cover a few weeks back as last time I just always used a receiving blanket.

Maybe that's my problem - I couldn't care less whether my baby feeding makes someone uncomfortably or not. If it does they need to open their eyes to the real world!


----------



## Boo44

Mums have been breastfeeding in public since the dawn of time I think it's just much more of a 'thing' these days, and by that I mean both people having an opinion on it, but also people jumping to sell stories to newspapers about how they were kicked out of primark for feeding in public etc :dohh:

I'm quite lucky then that I also don't mind feeding in public at all, with the tops that lift up and down at the same time it can be really discreet (for my own benefit not for anyone else's) and I'm quite happy to do it if I need to x


----------



## Dory85

Lol. I'm very hostile today?!


----------



## Starlight32

We bought a travel system today! Chicco cortina travel system.

We ordered a crib online (none of the kind of wanted was in stock at the store). 

Finally getting stuff!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol dory I think I'm fairly hostile every day at the minute :haha: 

I did feed xander in public, but I wavered between feeling fairly confident and utterly panicked depending on the day/situation. It definitely got easier as time went on and if I was with Carl I always felt much better. 

I'm not bothering with a pump this time. If baby needs to have a bottle I'll just give her a bottle. Tbh I'm considering having dh give a bottle of formula through the night anyway. Xander was a terrible sleeper and I was really miserable. I'm very worried about how I'll cope this time


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> We bought a travel system today! Chicco cortina travel system.
> 
> We ordered a crib online (none of the kind of wanted was in stock at the store).
> 
> Finally getting stuff!

I just had a look at the travel system online, it looks lovely! which colour did you go for?


----------



## ehjmorris

Morning ladies, how are we all :) 

As for the bf'ing or pumping i have unfortunately not had any experience with either of them so I'm looking forward to it, i have purchased a breast pump for just in case its the NUK luna brand... ill attach a pic shortly if no one has heard of it 

So for the past couple of days my lil mans kicks/movements have been increasingly stronger, for about 2 and a bit weeks I have been able to feel him from the outside but now he really makes my stomach move and its quite funny to watch, i will literally be sitting there and wallop haha


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, we got the 'Cadiz', it's light gray and greenish. The other option we saw was red/black, and I liked the gray one better (and it was on sale!).


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Lol dory I think I'm fairly hostile every day at the minute :haha:
> 
> I did feed xander in public, but I wavered between feeling fairly confident and utterly panicked depending on the day/situation. It definitely got easier as time went on and if I was with Carl I always felt much better.
> 
> I'm not bothering with a pump this time. If baby needs to have a bottle I'll just give her a bottle. Tbh I'm considering having dh give a bottle of formula through the night anyway. Xander was a terrible sleeper and I was really miserable. I'm very worried about how I'll cope this time

I'm also thinking of combi feeding once my supply has regulated, just a bottle here and there. Although I didn't want to last time we had to on medical advice when he stopped gaining weight and I actually think it worked really well for us.


----------



## vaniilla

it sounds really nice :) (I am biased though as I love grey!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Lol dory I think I'm fairly hostile every day at the minute :haha:
> 
> I did feed xander in public, but I wavered between feeling fairly confident and utterly panicked depending on the day/situation. It definitely got easier as time went on and if I was with Carl I always felt much better.
> 
> I'm not bothering with a pump this time. If baby needs to have a bottle I'll just give her a bottle. Tbh I'm considering having dh give a bottle of formula through the night anyway. Xander was a terrible sleeper and I was really miserable. I'm very worried about how I'll cope this time

I'm also thinking of combi feeding once my supply has regulated, just a bottle here and there. Although I didn't want to last time we had to on medical advice when he stopped gaining weight and I actually think it worked really well for our family.


----------



## Boo44

I plan to combi feed too, I did it with my second and it enabled me to breastfeed him much longer than my first without going completely insane. I didn't need to for medical reasons but having my husband give a bottle before bed really made things much brighter for all of us x


----------



## Squig34

I don't have much to add to the debates as I haven't really done any research yet, but I would appreciate your inputs to this query on movement - I felt baby a good bit last weekend & probably the very start of the week, but less so since then & not as strong. I think my uterus has stretched again in the past few days which could go some way towards explaining things if baby has more space to move. I do feel her throughout the day & don't have to be lying down or anything. However I want to know if I should be concerned from what I've explained ? I'm 23+4. Growth scan on Tuesday anyway. Plenty of movement at my previous scans but that was then!


----------



## Tinky_82

For anyone anxious about breastfeeding in public - I found a cover really helped me - before I brought it I was really fumbly and panicky, as I was struggling with the latch. The cover was great - it's an apron with a boned top so you can see down - have eye contact, check latch etc but no one else can see - I recommend.


----------



## Tinky_82

Squig34 said:


> I don't have much to add to the debates as I haven't really done any research yet, but I would appreciate your inputs to this query on movement - I felt baby a good bit last weekend & probably the very start of the week, but less so since then & not as strong. I think my uterus has stretched again in the past few days which could go some way towards explaining things if baby has more space to move. I do feel her throughout the day & don't have to be lying down or anything. However I want to know if I should be concerned from what I've explained ? I'm 23+4. Growth scan on Tuesday anyway. Plenty of movement at my previous scans but that was then!

Squig I had two days of lots of great movement followed by two days of almost nothing niw back to lots again - I think it's normal at this stage but if you're ever concerned I'd call midwife they're really happy to check you.


----------



## ehjmorris

Squig - sorry im not much help with the movement part of things, but i personally would definitely go and get checked just for my reassurance, i made that mistake last time.
Im in no way trying to scare you, your lil one could just be sleeping atm and will soon give u a good kick :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Squig I have days where she moves big and crazy, very frequently. Then I have days where her movements are much more subtle and less frequent. I think it's totally normal for them to have some less active days what with all the growing and developing they're doing. Also probably depends on what position they get in. 

We just went to the zoo and I'm in misery after all the walking. I feel like such a wuss.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm 26 weeks and also questioning movement. 

I felt a lot of strong movement last night and this morning (in bed before I got up). I have been feeling baby on and off all day, but the movements don't feel as strong. Normal?


----------



## gaiagirl

I think it's really not until closer to 28 weeks that movement is really regular. I remember at 28 weeks with DS he had like 2 days of almost no movement and it was so stressful :(

Of course this time with anterior placenta I don't feel much yet. Definitely every day, a few times a day, but for MOST of the day I don't feel a thing.


----------



## ehjmorris

All I know is my son is very very active, so when i feel he hasn't been as normal i listen to him on my doppler


----------



## Dory85

Mommy - have you tried sleeping in a folded duvet and with a pillow between your knees? The physio suggested it to me.

Baby is VERY active here so shouldn't be long for those ladies worrying (though I do have a posterior placenta too). As well as the kicks she has really stepped up the rolling movements and yesterday she kicked my phone off my bump twice!


----------



## Boo44

Tinky_82 said:


> For anyone anxious about breastfeeding in public - I found a cover really helped me - before I brought it I was really fumbly and panicky, as I was struggling with the latch. The cover was great - it's an apron with a boned top so you can see down - have eye contact, check latch etc but no one else can see - I recommend.

You can get really pretty ones in cath kidston! X


----------



## vaniilla

squig - have you been walking around more? the more you're moving around the more likely they are to be asleep. I don't think it's anything to be concerned about as it's supposed to be normal for them to have days where they're more quiet, I have days of lots of movement followed by very little. If you're worried though I would call your midwife and see what she suggests re monitoring movements :hugs:



Happy Leap day everyone! :D


----------



## Squig34

Actually now that you ask, I have been Vaniilla! I've been off work so moving around more rather than sitting at a desk. 

I got a fair bit of movement last night & some good strong kicks this morning. I just wasn't sure when you need to start counting or how normal it is to have, at this stage, some quieter days (or so they seem!) I think it is normal now from what you've all so appreciate all your responses! 

Will have to investigate the breastfeeding covers in Cath Kidston Boo, I love her stuff! :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Boo - I suppose buying another breast feeding cover wouldn't hurt


----------



## ehjmorris

Any one else suffering with back pain? By the afternoon/ night i can hardly move, i even sleep with a pillow between the legs but that doesn't help at all
Im not sure how im goingto last lol


----------



## Starlight32

I ended up feeling baby love more later mast night and earlier this morning. Her movements are more rolling (where I feel her all over at one time) rather than feeling her in one place. Is that normal as she gets bigger?


----------



## Boo44

Tinky and squig - look for Peekabooboo Breastfeeding Covers on Facebook or google it and they do cath kidston prints, that's where I got mine I don't think they do then in the actual CK shops xx I love the star print one!


----------



## mommyxofxone

MiraclesHappn said:


> I tried pumping to get a stash before we went back to work, it was not fun for me at all but I managed to get a decent amount then decided it was stupid to mess with bottles and warming milk and whatnot just to avoid feeding her while at work so I never used a bit of the milk from my stash. I did find though that if she woke for a night feeding she would only eat from one side before going back to sleep and while she was nursing that side I could pump the other at the same time and get a decent amount. I don't even have a pump this time as I know I won't use it unless baby has a latch problem or something that requires it.
> 
> I am not a huge fan of nursing in public and I would never do it without a cover but with a cover I am much more comfortable. I don't see how that could ever make someone uncomfortable as you cannot see a thing. I just ordered a good proper cover a few weeks back as last time I just always used a receiving blanket.


i got a TON of milk when i first had dd, cause the hormones those first few weeks are excellent. so i really got tons. but later, it just stopped with the pump! I'm with you, i'm not really huge on nursing in public. I don't care if people do it (i usually don't even notice, unless they make a point of it by like becoming half naked which some of them do). i'm gonna get a scarf for nursing this time, and i'll have to get over it and learn to do it, cause with another it's not as easy is it




Squig34 said:


> I don't have much to add to the debates as I haven't really done any research yet, but I would appreciate your inputs to this query on movement - I felt baby a good bit last weekend & probably the very start of the week, but less so since then & not as strong. I think my uterus has stretched again in the past few days which could go some way towards explaining things if baby has more space to move. I do feel her throughout the day & don't have to be lying down or anything. However I want to know if I should be concerned from what I've explained ? I'm 23+4. Growth scan on Tuesday anyway. Plenty of movement at my previous scans but that was then!

ds does the same thing. he'll have SUPER active days, and then like nothing the next day. it's crazy. or a few jabs that seem lighter. last time i asked my mw she said , well yeah he's tired! i was like oh ok lol



Dory85 said:


> Mommy - have you tried sleeping in a folded duvet and with a pillow between your knees? The physio suggested it to me.
> 
> Baby is VERY active here so shouldn't be long for those ladies worrying (though I do have a posterior placenta too). As well as the kicks she has really stepped up the rolling movements and yesterday she kicked my phone off my bump twice!

whats a duvet? and yeah i did the pillow between the knees, i figured out that my HUGE issue was sleeping with my ankles crossed. so i tried uncrossing them and made a huge difference. also slept with a feather pillow under my hips and seemed to help as well! hoping this is the answer i've been looking for!!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ejhmorris .. I have lower back pain last few days.. putting it down to baby's position atm a I can think of as I know it's not anything else well I have no other symptoms. Mines like a stabbing of a nerve though in my back!


----------



## Dory85

A duvet is the blanket you normally have on your bed to cover you.

My pelvis feels like it's been worse since I've been annual leave. I joke that it's not spd but actually repetitive strain injury from manhandling my toddlers when we're out. In reality I gauge my pain in how much of a sense of humour failure I'm having. Currently taking painkillers daily.

My spd is all in the back of my pelvis (sacroiliac joints) and hips rather than the front as it is for a lot of people.


----------



## joeybrooks

With regards to pumping etc I'm hoping to borrow a hospital grade pump. Last time I really really wanted to breastfeed and I managed to give my son breast milk, but it was all pumped. I was in hospital for a week after the birth and I hand expressed at the start and then when I had my flow established, I pumped. I had an amazing supply, filling a bottle from each side every few hours but when I got home, the pump I had was insufficient for this volume and I was just so sick (recovering from pre-eclampsia, High BP, traumatic labour, infection etc) that I just did not have the energy to commit to trying to get baby to latch. 

I really beat myself up over it and took a long time to come to terms with the fact that I couldnt breastfeed and it was only a few months later when I registered with Surestart that they said they could have lent me a really good pump so that I could have continued pumping until I felt strong enough to try to work on latching etc.

Anyway, this time I'm hoping all will go well and I'll be able to do it but I'm not niaive enough to beleive that it will be easy (I was last time, I thought there was nothing to it). 

I too would be a bit embarassed to do it in public, but I will. Will look into one of those covers though.

As for movement, my wee man is wriggling around in there like mad. His kicks are very strong when I go to bed for the night and can be seen from the outside, and throughout the day I feel lots of little kicks. He always reacts when daddy comes home from work and carries on (loudly) with DS1.

This pregnancy is absolutely flying in. With my first, I was like a precious flower that was so well looked after and rested etc, with this, I'm like an old weed that just about makes it to the end of each day when I remember that I'm pregnant lol. I think because OH and I are both working full time and have a 3 year old at home, it is hard to find the time to "relax" (not that we done much of that before I was pregnant, but we did come close once or twice lol).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Been in a bit of pain the last week or so.. Have bad back/pelvis/lower abdomen pain when I walk and it feels like there's loads of pressure on my pelvis and down below feels all sore.. TMI but had a look and I'm all swollen with varicose veins down there and it hurts to walk anywhere! So not too happy at the minute, is it worth seeing a doctor? 

Can't believe some ladies are heading into 3rd tri now! Really seems like 5 mins ago we were all waiting for 1st scans x


----------



## ehjmorris

Becyboo__x said:


> Ejhmorris .. I have lower back pain last few days.. putting it down to baby's position atm a I can think of as I know it's not anything else well I have no other symptoms. Mines like a stabbing of a nerve though in my back!

Yes! It pinches and i automatically seize up, i also thought it could just be babys position as it eventually goes away


----------



## ehjmorris

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Been in a bit of pain the last week or so.. Have bad back/pelvis/lower abdomen pain when I walk and it feels like there's loads of pressure on my pelvis and down below feels all sore.. TMI but had a look and I'm all swollen with varicose veins down there and it hurts to walk anywhere! So not too happy at the minute, is it worth seeing a doctor?
> 
> Can't believe some ladies are heading into 3rd tri now! Really seems like 5 mins ago we were all waiting for 1st scans x

Hey tink not sure if this is even the same thing but a friend i knew had a blood clot in her groin, it was later on in her pregnancy tho but she couldn't walk from the pain, maybe go and get checked out, cant hurt right? It could just be a lot of pressure, i sometimes get the pain from my hips to my vagina when walking, its not fun at all


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I would go and see the doctor, maybe they can offer you something for the discomfort or at least suggest something you might be able to do, it sounds painful.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinker i'm so sorry, i have the vein thing but in my leg, but i did note my hoo ha is SUPER swollen. I also have the spd down there too, but i don't think they are related but good lord.

I have a cold too, sucks, first cold while pregnant ever, but i'm always sick in march. also noted my shoulder and left arm were in so much pain last night i came down to get a pill which i never take meds but i couldn't sleep it was so uncomfortable. pretty sure it's from picking up dd and putting her in the cart at the store, cause i supported her the most with the left arm. yikes. won't be doing that again. :( how sad when we can't pick up our own babies.


----------



## Starlight32

Has anyone ever heard of arms reach cosleeper or used it before?


----------



## Dory85

We have bought a crib (we're in the uk so smaller than a cot) and will be taking the side off to essentially make an arms reach co sleeper.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm debating between an arms reach co sleeper to use as a free standing bassinet or a mini crib for when she's in our room at first.

Just curious, what's the mattress dimensions on a UK crib? I'm wondering how it compares to a US mini crib.


----------



## vaniilla

A crib is usually 38cm x89 cm, a cot is typically 60cm x 120cm and a cotbed is 70cm x 140cm, with the arms reach co-sleeper you can get it in two sizes from what I know.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i had a cosleeping unit with dd. she HATED it. I had to physically hold her, me being close just wasnt' enough. Hoping this one doesn't have the same thing only because my sleep gets so light everytime she twitched i'd wake up freaking out.

my sil has offered her bassinet, we'll see if i can use it or not. not sure what to do this time around, only cause i know baby may have totally different ideas. gonna try the crib. if it doesn't work, it doesn't work. but i'll try.

ahhhhh i can't believe some of us are already in double digits!!!! I can't wait to join you!


----------



## GeralynB

V day for me!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy V day Geralyn. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

GeralynB said:


> V day for me!

Happy V day! :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Regarding cots, do people put the cot in with them in their bedroom? I just assumed most people did since the majority of people have baby in their bedroom for a few months, but everytime I see photos on forums and facebook of nurseries people have decorated before they've given birth the cot is always set up in them? X


----------



## wishuwerehere

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Regarding cots, do people put the cot in with them in their bedroom? I just assumed most people did since the majority of people have baby in their bedroom for a few months, but everytime I see photos on forums and facebook of nurseries people have decorated before they've given birth the cot is always set up in them? X

I think most people have a moses basket or cosleeper in their room then move out into the cot in the nursery when baby is bigger.

We sidecar a cot onto our bed, but we can't do anything in the 'nursery' atm as dd2 is in there currently!


----------



## karlilay

Ive got a cot in my room, hoping to put her straight in that. Madi was a nightmare to put over to a cot from a moses basket, so thought id cut out the middle man. :)


----------



## joeybrooks

Karlily, you are scaring me with how organised you are (i can see your stash on the shelves). So far I have bought a swinging crib, a baby bath, nappies and 2 babygros!!!!!


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Regarding cots, do people put the cot in with them in their bedroom? I just assumed most people did since the majority of people have baby in their bedroom for a few months, but everytime I see photos on forums and facebook of nurseries people have decorated before they've given birth the cot is always set up in them? X


We're not sure if we're getting a cot or just using a moses basket in our room but we're getting the cot bed set up in the nursery ready for when baby is able to sleep alone. 


We ordered our furniture last night to arrive in just over two weeks time, we're waiting for it to arrive to paint the room and put up it all up, it feels weird having nothing left to buy :wacko: I keep thinking maybe I've forgotten something but DH is adamant that the budget is now gone so no more things.


Look at the epic mess that is our nursery atm .... https://i66.tinypic.com/mkaaok.jpg


----------



## Becyboo__x

Last stretch tomorrow! Or whenever it's counted from :lol: 
Came round so quick! Someone said today they couldn't believe I'm nearly 7 month pregnant saying I don't look that big I thought I looked huge :lol:

Moved boxes in my ticker always a nice thing to see!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy v day geralyn :)

Yay for 3rd trimester beccy :)

I agree joey, karli you're so organised! So far I have a few baby grows and have just ordered a huge box of nappies and wipes but that is literally it atm. I really need to start shopping and getting organised really. 

Ah that does make sense about having a Moses basket in bedroom and cot in nursery. I think I may still have the cot in our room though, we are in a 3 story with just me and DHs bedroom at the top so if baby dislikes Moses basket it will be a pain to dismantle the cottage and drag it up. Also I'm sure my son was out the Moses basket by a few months old but stayed in our bedroom until a year old. 

How long does everyone plan on keeping them in their bedroom? Although I suppose it depends on the baby. X


----------



## Boo44

How exciting!

Vanilla your picture did make me laugh!

Karli you must smile every morning opening your eyes to that gorgeous prepared and organised baby area!

Wishuwerehere I could've written your post! We can't prepare anything because DS2 is still in the nursery. I need to get the side off the cot and get him used to a bed (and staying in it!) then eventually he'll move into his big brothef's room in bunk beds. Baby will be in our room in a Moses basket for a few months anyway 

Geralyn happy v day!

Beccy when does third tri start? Seems v far away to me!

As for me I had consultant clinic today and was given my CS date - 13th June! Hope I make it that far. I'll be 39+3. They can't book any elective section before 39 weeks so there's no point even asking, but DS2 did come at 37+6 and I had pre eclampsia with DS1 before 39 weeks so we'll see!


----------



## karlilay

I am awful. I can't stop buying stuff. Jonny got a pay rise and he works in a garage as a panel beater, it seems a lot of people have been crashing their cars recently because he's been going a bonus most weeks. That's whale the reason I can get it all now, in April when all the tax credits etc are renewed, I doubt we will have a lot of spare money so it's nice to be able to do it now. 

The amount of stuff I've got for a bargin is unbelievable, the cot cost me £10 from someone I used to go to school with, it's new because it was a spare at her parents. 
The car seat, which is a maxi cosy pebble, was £20 off a local selling site. 
And the wardrobe was free. :) 

I feel like it's coming around so quickly, only three more days and I'm in third Tri. Scary stuff!


----------



## Becyboo__x

On here 3rd tri says 27 weeks 

But other places say different I'm just going to go by 27 weeks


----------



## AngelofTroy

Vanilla - our soon to be nursery is even worse than that! I'll take a photo tomorrow! :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> How exciting!
> 
> Vanilla your picture did make me laugh!
> 
> Karli you must smile every morning opening your eyes to that gorgeous prepared and organised baby area!
> 
> Wishuwerehere I could've written your post! We can't prepare anything because DS2 is still in the nursery. I need to get the side off the cot and get him used to a bed (and staying in it!) then eventually he'll move into his big brothef's room in bunk beds. Baby will be in our room in a Moses basket for a few months anyway
> 
> Geralyn happy v day!
> 
> Beccy when does third tri start? Seems v far away to me!
> 
> As for me I had consultant clinic today and was given my CS date - 13th June! Hope I make it that far. I'll be 39+3. They can't book any elective section before 39 weeks so there's no point even asking, but DS2 did come at 37+6 and I had pre eclampsia with DS1 before 39 weeks so we'll see!

You will probably have your baby before me then, Micah was 10 days late and I fully expect to go over with this one too!


----------



## GeralynB

I haven't really bought anything yet. And haven't even started the nursery yet. I do have most of the big items from my son but don't have any clothes and need to get the piece to make our stroller a double


----------



## ehjmorris

Happy v day ladies :) it really did come around quickly, ive still got 1 week 1 day to go 

As for the sleeping arrangements we are going to have a bassinet in our room and then transfer to cot, although i would like to see if bub will sleep in cot during the day to help make the transition easier but it all depends on him really

This is bubs room so far, i have stashed all the little things we have like nappies, bottles, wipes, lotions etc under the change table until i can get some storage containers, the only thing we are waiting on is for the cupboard and set of drawers and we are done, then i can make it look all pretty haha
 



Attached Files:







20160227_192810_opt.jpg
File size: 15.9 KB
Views: 6









20160227_192837_opt.jpg
File size: 15.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dory85

You're all very organised. The most I have done is accept donations of baby clothes from friends, though I suppose the new car is technically because of baby.

I tend to put stuff of til the last minute. With Aaron I packed my hospital bag as we I was in labour and we were leaving the house. I wouldn't recommend it - that was when I realised I only had one newborn vest and he ended up needing tiny baby size so he was swamped!


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> I am awful. I can't stop buying stuff. Jonny got a pay rise and he works in a garage as a panel beater, it seems a lot of people have been crashing their cars recently because he's been going a bonus most weeks. That's whale the reason I can get it all now, in April when all the tax credits etc are renewed, I doubt we will have a lot of spare money so it's nice to be able to do it now.
> 
> The amount of stuff I've got for a bargin is unbelievable, the cot cost me £10 from someone I used to go to school with, it's new because it was a spare at her parents.
> The car seat, which is a maxi cosy pebble, was £20 off a local selling site.
> And the wardrobe was free. :)
> 
> I feel like it's coming around so quickly, only three more days and I'm in third Tri. Scary stuff!


Wow I was admiring that wardrobe can't believe you got it for free! Good bargain hunting x


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> On here 3rd tri says 27 weeks
> 
> But other places say different I'm just going to go by 27 weeks

Wow! congrats on reaching third tri! that's come around really fast!




AngelofTroy said:


> Vanilla - our soon to be nursery is even worse than that! I'll take a photo tomorrow! :dohh:

Now this I have to see :haha:


DS was 2 weeks early, I'm hoping this baby will do something similar as I'm too impatient :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My oldest was 2 weeks late nd my youngest was 15 days late :/ You will all have one month old babies by the time i have mine :haha: i laugh now but it wont be funny come June haha, i will be insufferable, just ask my Husband :haha: First person to make a "still pregnant then" comment will be getting it haha


----------



## Starlight32

Glucose tolerance test today... hoping I pass!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Glucose tolerance test today... hoping I pass!

Good luck! I hope it goes well :)


----------



## joeybrooks

I am having a swing crib for our room and a moses basket for downstairs and when baby goes to his own room, he will be in the cotbed. Ethan was in our room for 6 months and he was really ready for his own room when he went and settled so well. I was worried as our house is three stories and we were on the floor above him but he was fine and we had monitors etc.

Last time round we started just carrying the moses basket upstairs every night but it was a nuicance, so after a few months we got the swing crib and it was brilliant as it was more sturdy and bigger so Ethan was still able to be in it at 6 months.

I got this swing crib (sold the last one as it was too bulky to store) for £20 off gumtree and it was a bargain as it is in perfect condition, just to buy a new mattress which isnt that expensive. We still have Ethan's cotbed but will buy a new mattress, even though his one cost us a fortune, I'm just worried about bacteria etc as Ethan was sick on it quite a few times and it has been stored in our shed where it might have gotten damp.

I still have the bouncer and highchair and rocking swing thing, as well as Ethan's pram which has a carrycot, carseat and pushchair attachment, so that's quite a few big things that I won't have to buy. 

I think if I can just get the nursery set up to resemble something that a child might survive in (at the minute it is the transition room for my dry washing before it gets ironed and put away) I might feel a bit more organised. My new leave year starts in April and as I'll be going off on maternity at the end of May, I have a lot of leave to use, so I might try to take a few days off to get sorted whilst Ethan is at nursery.


----------



## Lavochain

Hi everyone, how are things? I really can't believe how quickly this is all going, I'm terrified and very excited at the same time! 

We're going to be decorating our nursery soon too, I love seeing how organised some of you are. I can't wait for ours to be ready for him now but we've been renovating a whole property so it's been on the back burner, we've already got all of the 'ingredients' though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Glucose tolerance test today... hoping I pass!

Good luck!:flower:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck with the gtt today starlight!

I'm convinced this one will be late, dd1 was 39+6, dd2 was 40+0, so just mentally following a pattern...he'll probably be early now to throw me off lol.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My DS was 9 days overdue but I didn't really mind, I had a really small bump and no pains or aches so wasn't in a hurry to get the pregnancy over with. Plus I'd worked until 38 weeks so it gave me a bit of time to chill out between working and being busy with a newborn! 

The constant nagging and asking from people was annoying though I agree, nobody knows our due date this time round, it's the 14th but I always say 'mid to late June' instead haha x


----------



## karlilay

Is anyone suffering with Acid Reflux? I suffer with it anyway, but the last two days have been horrendous, I feel like I have a lump of food stuck in my throat, and keep burping and bringing up food and drink. :( Not sure what to do or what I can take.


----------



## vaniilla

karlilay said:


> Is anyone suffering with Acid Reflux? I suffer with it anyway, but the last two days have been horrendous, I feel like I have a lump of food stuck in my throat, and keep burping and bringing up food and drink. :( Not sure what to do or what I can take.

I still have it very badly too, I slept with 3 pillows last night as I kept feeling like I was going to be sick. 

Make sure you're doing the usual - have small meals and making sure you don't eat 3 hours before lying down, cut down on chocolate, spicy food and acidic fruit juice.

If it continues to be a problem though there are a few things the gp can prescribe which should help though they will probably want you to have tried OTC antacids first.


----------



## karlilay

This all started because I drank a pint of pure orange. I keep craving fizzy drinks and when I don't have them I get a headache, so I was trying to find something with sugar. Can't win. 

My diet really hasn't helped because I just can't stop eating, but you're right. I use to take Lanzprazole but I'm not sure if they're safe during pregnancy.

Iv also got a bloody hernia in my belly button &#55357;&#56877;


----------



## vaniilla

karlilay said:


> This all started because I drank a pint of pure orange. I keep craving fizzy drinks and when I don't have them I get a headache, so I was trying to find something with sugar. Can't win.
> 
> My diet really hasn't helped because I just can't stop eating, but you're right. I use to take Lanzprazole but I'm not sure if they're safe during pregnancy.
> 
> Iv also got a bloody hernia in my belly button &#65533;&#65533;

I'm not sure if it's safe in pregnancy but there are effective meds out there that you can take so don't feel you have to put up with it. 

I would say have the fizzy drinks, it will give heartburn but not as much as orange juice - just go for decaf if you can (fanta and sprite are both decaf) but try and let them go a bit flat if you can. 

With the eating I think it's just the norm in pregnancy to eat lots but try to eat little but very often and keep all the nice food for daytime and stick to bland stuff for the evening so you don't have heartburn all night, I've read that keeping a glass of milk by your bedside if you get it at night helps. 

A hernia sounds painful!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi xander was 10 days late so I'll be a moody trudy with you I imagine :haha: tink I wish I'd been that graceful but I wasn't at all! I was so fed up 

We don't have a nursery, we live in a 2 bed house so baby will be with us for 6m and then move to a cot in Xander's room. We've got a folding crib off my sister, just need to pick up a new mattress, it's pretty big so hopefully it'll last 6 months
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-03-12-54-46.jpg
File size: 17 KB
Views: 0


----------



## GeralynB

Collin was 11 days early so I hope his sister decides to be a little early too. I'm just hoping my labor isn't 40 hours like last time


----------



## Squig34

Happy (belated) V-Day for yesterday ladies! Today is V-Day for me at last! I can hardly believe this milestone is finally reached and I'm now 2/3 the way through!

A lot of my friends are taking Gaviscon for acid reflux/heartburn.

Good luck with your GT Starlight. I think it was also you asking about the Chicco Next to Me crib? As it so happens, I saw an offer online with Bounty for it & I have to say, I'm pretty impressed with the reviews. We were just going to get a moses basket which would've been about 1/3 the price, but I'm seriously considering this crib & going to speak to DH later.

I also spotted an offer which got me looking at the Jane Crosswalk Matrix Light 2 travel system. I can't find many reviews; what I've seen are good, but wondering if any of you ladies have an knowledge or experience of this brand/specific model?


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig, with DS1 I had the Jane Hello Nurse travel system, they dont sell it anymore but I loved it, it was fantastic value for money and very sturdy and I'll be using it again this time around.

How are you doing. Remind me, you are going to the Royal, arent you??? I wonder if we will cross paths given that we are only a few days apart lol.

Have you tried Samuel Johnston for your pram, they are great and their big shop out in Mallusk has so much!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Happy v day Geralyn!
Happy third tri BecyBoo!




tinkerbelle93 said:


> Regarding cots, do people put the cot in with them in their bedroom? I just assumed most people did since the majority of people have baby in their bedroom for a few months, but everytime I see photos on forums and facebook of nurseries people have decorated before they've given birth the cot is always set up in them? X

I have a separate bedroom for baby. did with dd too. We did co-sleep for a month, but then switched her in there as soon as she was ready for it. i became a super light sleeper after dd so everytime she made a squeak i woke up, so i was barely sleeping. i needed my sleep space.






Starlight32 said:


> Glucose tolerance test today... hoping I pass!

Good luck hun! thinking of you!



nothing huge to report here!
Think my gtt will get discussed next week at my 25 week appt. ALso figuring soon i'll have to start going every 2 weeks instead of monthly right? I think that starts at 28. So they'll porbably start setting those up when i go next visit.


----------



## jalilma

karlilay said:


> This all started because I drank a pint of pure orange. I keep craving fizzy drinks and when I don't have them I get a headache, so I was trying to find something with sugar. Can't win.
> 
> My diet really hasn't helped because I just can't stop eating, but you're right. I use to take Lanzprazole but I'm not sure if they're safe during pregnancy.
> 
> Iv also got a bloody hernia in my belly button &#65533;&#65533;

Me! But I have it whether I'm pregnant or not :( I take prilosec (and sometimes tums as well). Totally safe because I know would feel like death without it


----------



## Squig34

joeybrooks said:


> Squig, with DS1 I had the Jane Hello Nurse travel system, they dont sell it anymore but I loved it, it was fantastic value for money and very sturdy and I'll be using it again this time around.
> 
> How are you doing. Remind me, you are going to the Royal, arent you??? I wonder if we will cross paths given that we are only a few days apart lol.
> 
> Have you tried Samuel Johnston for your pram, they are great and their big shop out in Mallusk has so much!

Oh thanks for that tip - I'd never heard of Samuel Johnston then just today I saw the online link when I was looking at prams, but I didn't realise it was based in Mallusk! That will definitely be worth a look :)

I'm at the Royal indeed, but I'll be induced at the end of May if baby hasn't already arrived (I think she'll come earlier than induction) so unfortunately we probably won't bump into each other - unless your little one has other ideas!!

I've been moved to weekly monitoring now. I'm nauseous & getting migraines so I've been off work since last week but since the rest hasn't helped as much as I thought it would, I'm going back next week & I'll just have to stick it out for another couple of months! You suffered very badly from sickness too if I recall; are you feeling any better now?

Thanks for your opinion on the pram too :)


----------



## Boo44

Ahh happy V day squig, happy days xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had a Jane! I'll post up some pics of mine in action on your journal(rather than spam up the whole thread haha) when i get back in from the school run, i also had the matrix part of it. Still do actually. but had to get a double :(


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig34 said:


> joeybrooks said:
> 
> 
> Squig, with DS1 I had the Jane Hello Nurse travel system, they dont sell it anymore but I loved it, it was fantastic value for money and very sturdy and I'll be using it again this time around.
> 
> How are you doing. Remind me, you are going to the Royal, arent you??? I wonder if we will cross paths given that we are only a few days apart lol.
> 
> Have you tried Samuel Johnston for your pram, they are great and their big shop out in Mallusk has so much!
> 
> Oh thanks for that tip - I'd never heard of Samuel Johnston then just today I saw the online link when I was looking at prams, but I didn't realise it was based in Mallusk! That will definitely be worth a look :)
> 
> I'm at the Royal indeed, but I'll be induced at the end of May if baby hasn't already arrived (I think she'll come earlier than induction) so unfortunately we probably won't bump into each other - unless your little one has other ideas!!
> 
> I've been moved to weekly monitoring now. I'm nauseous & getting migraines so I've been off work since last week but since the rest hasn't helped as much as I thought it would, I'm going back next week & I'll just have to stick it out for another couple of months! You suffered very badly from sickness too if I recall; are you feeling any better now?
> 
> Thanks for your opinion on the pram too :)Click to expand...

Well my first was born 3 weeks early as I was induced due to pre-eclampsia. I'm hoping all will go straight forward this time around and I wont have to go early, but they have already said that I won't be allowed to go overdue.

I've been going to the community midwife every two weeks to have BP checked and Urine samples, so much closer monitoring also. I'm not back at hospital until 11 April (or so I hope). 

SJ also have a store in Belfast City Centre which is relatively big also, it is at the bottom of high street, but Mallusk def has a bigger selection. Do you live in Belfast???


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

karlilay said:


> This all started because I drank a pint of pure orange. I keep craving fizzy drinks and when I don't have them I get a headache, so I was trying to find something with sugar. Can't win.
> 
> My diet really hasn't helped because I just can't stop eating, but you're right. I use to take Lanzprazole but I'm not sure if they're safe during pregnancy.
> 
> Iv also got a bloody hernia in my belly button &#65533;&#65533;

You can get omeprazole on prescription, i take them them all the time anyways, but i was first prescribed them when i was pregnant a few years ago


----------



## karlilay

Oh brilliant, i didnt realise they were safe for pregnancy. I have some here, i only need a few weeks worth and then it all tends to calm down. Feel absolutley whacked today, like i could sleep. And i can never ever sleep in the day. Cant wait for tea, bath and bed. Pretty sure ill be anemic at my next MW appt. She said she is taking blood so we shall see.....


----------



## Becyboo__x

Even being the first to be due on the list I guarantee I'll go overdue :lol: DS was 6 days over can see this one being very simler 

27 weeks today! 13 weeks to go


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dd was a due date baby so def interested to see what he's gonna do!


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Vanilla - our soon to be nursery is even worse than that! I'll take a photo tomorrow! :dohh:
> 
> Now this I have to see :haha:Click to expand...

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160303_173216_zpsjcsylxzf.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160303_173223_zpsvmhkj7kk.jpg

*hides face*


----------



## Squig34

Ha ha, good luck Angel! ;)

Joey I do live in Belfast. I've never noticed that shop in High St but then I don't go into the city centre much. However, I work near it so I'll have to pop over some lunchtime. Thanks :)


----------



## Dory85

I worked out I only have 11 weeks left if this baby goes to the same gestational age as Aaron :-O


----------



## Boo44

Karli - ranitidine is the best thing for any kind of heartburn or reflux in pregnancy. Can get it cheap as chips in tesco or on prescription


----------



## mommyxofxone

Someone told me to drink a hot cup of water for heartburn! My pregnant friend said it really worked too. I'd give it a shot. So sorry you're dealing with it

I cannot WAIT til April when I can paint the baby room then I'll organize. Right now it's a huge mess. But I'm ready to start nesting but know I can't while it's not painted or I'll have to tear it apart again


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Vanilla - our soon to be nursery is even worse than that! I'll take a photo tomorrow! :dohh:
> 
> Now this I have to see :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160303_173216_zpsjcsylxzf.jpg
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160303_173223_zpsvmhkj7kk.jpg
> 
> *hides face*Click to expand...

That's brilliant :haha: I'm glad it's not just me! we had all of our camping stuff in ours as of last month so it's looking neat to me now :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Glucose test wasn't bad but I won't know the results until next week. 

We are getting her crib this weekend!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Back when I only had the one child I had a a room in my house that looked like that.. I basically pretended it was my garage haha. When my second came along I begrudgingly cleared it out. Now I have to actually throw things out :haha: I'm one of these that likes to keep the hoover box for three years just incase lol


----------



## teamgreenbean

Hi mamas! Our initial EDD was July 2016, but at the 20 week scan he was measuring over 1 week ahead so now he is coming in June!! Anyone else have that happen

Also, he's been a very active baby even from early on. Felt fluttering at 13 wks with irregular mild movements since 15-16 and definitely kicks & someraults since 18/19! Now his favorite thing it seems it to dance on my bladder the moment it's full! I will get the initial feeling that I need to pee, and seconds later he is notifying me,tapping like crazy fast!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Helllo :) congrats :) I also have a very active baby ATM. I don't think an hour goes by just lately where I don't feel her going loopy in there. Must be fun for them haha !


----------



## Starlight32

Hello! I love feeling my baby girl move. I start to worry if it's been a while without feeling anything!

I ordered a Boppy pillow. I hear it's good for breast feeding and tummy time. I'm excited for it to arrive!


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome teamgreen :D I get a lot of bladder kicks, mainly at night which makes me need to pee constantly!

rhi - our nursery was essentially our garage/loft as there is 0 storage in our house apart from a tiny cupboard in the living room - now that baby is getting the nursery we've had to sacrifice the downstairs WC as a store room :haha:



Anyone else with constant nose bleeds? I'm sick of having a blocked nose, I've woken up with a nose bleed on both sides twice today arghhhhh :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Hello! I love feeling my baby girl move. I start to worry if it's been a while without feeling anything!
> 
> I ordered a Boppy pillow. I hear it's good for breast feeding and tummy time. I'm excited for it to arrive!

Boppy pillows are the best! I didn't bring it to the hospital last time but will definitely be bringing it this time


----------



## Squig34

Welcome teamgreenbean :)

I don't feel my baby as much as I'd like! (Which would be all the time, but I suppose she has to sleep sometime ;))

I ordered the Chicco Next to Me crib yesterday :) first major purchase for baby!

Rhi we keep the boxes forever too! They're in the attic though, & it's in preparation for moving (which won't be for years, but I'm a bit of a hoarder...)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh I ordered the chicco crib also :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

teamgreenbean said:


> Hi mamas! Our initial EDD was July 2016, but at the 20 week scan he was measuring over 1 week ahead so now he is coming in June!! Anyone else have that happen
> 
> Also, he's been a very active baby even from early on. Felt fluttering at 13 wks with irregular mild movements since 15-16 and definitely kicks & someraults since 18/19! Now his favorite thing it seems it to dance on my bladder the moment it's full! I will get the initial feeling that I need to pee, and seconds later he is notifying me,tapping like crazy fast!!

they told me that during one of my scans but she came at her original due date anyway. but that would be awesome if he comes early for you! Welcome to the group! :winkwink:



Starlight32 said:


> Hello! I love feeling my baby girl move. I start to worry if it's been a while without feeling anything!
> 
> I ordered a Boppy pillow. I hear it's good for breast feeding and tummy time. I'm excited for it to arrive!

i love my boppy. that's one of the things i didn't get rid of and i don't know why but i'm really glad. i may get a new cover maybe. but they're wonderful. not bringing mine to the hosp because with my luck i'll forget it.



afm 25 weeks tomorrow! so glad. 2 weeks til third tri.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Welcome teamgreenbean  

Baby has been very active here too, the past two days I swear she's been trying to kick her way out of my foof! Geeze I don't remember xander ever kicking me in the crotch but it hurts about as much from the inside as it does from the outside!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Welcome teamgreen! Glad you could join us! My due date with dd got moved by two weeks, they thought I was father along then I thought but she actually measured two weeks smaller. This time around baby has measured 6 days ahead at first scan then 3 at second. I measure way bigger each time so I might have an ultrasound at next apt to check my due date and her size again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

My braxton Hicks are so wicked. I remember them with dd but they were higher up. They are lower with this one but still take my breath away slightly. 

I hate them lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Welcome team green! 

I've been looking at that chicco next to me cot also, do people recommend the side sleeping cots? 

Feeling slightly more organised now, have one pack of nappies, eighteen packs of baby wipes and a few baby grows. 

I got an oyster pushchair off eBay yesterday as well, it was only £70 and looks immaculate but after testing it lots today I'm convinced one of the back wheels makes a funny noise. 

Angel our 'nursery' is very similar, we only moved in six weeks ago and it's basically a dumping ground for everything. Plus the walls have a terrible paint job so will need sanding. It's going to take ages!


----------



## gaiagirl

Welcome team green.

What are you all doing for glucose testing? I did the fasting test last time but kind of don't want to again...

No nursery for us until later. We are cosleepers anyways ;)


----------



## vaniilla

gaiagirl said:


> Welcome team green.
> 
> What are you all doing for glucose testing? I did the fasting test last time but kind of don't want to again...
> 
> No nursery for us until later. We are cosleepers anyways ;)

I don't get a choice as far as I know on the glucose testing - fasting is the only option, my midwife has been a shambles and it's probably not arranged so I'm going to have chase her up at my app next week. :dohh:


----------



## karlilay

I am jealous of all you ladies who get to decorate a nursery, i am in a two bed with the three kids. Ive never done a nursery before :( 

Really having a woe is me couple of days, felt utterly shit yesterday, just exhausted and acid reflux was a nightmare, today my never ending thrush has spread to the creases in between my foof and legs. Its killing :( Off to docs in a minute to get some cream.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Karli that sounds brutal :-( hope it clears up for you soon. I'm in a two bed too so no nursery for us either. Maybe around Christmas time we'll decorate Xander's room for both of them but that depends on how he is. He started smearing poo on his walls, hasn't done it for a couple of weeks but I'm not sure he's over it and there's no way I'm decorating his room until I'm sure he won't do that anymore. 

He was referred to camhs this week so hopefully if there's an issue we can find it sooner rather than later. I'm still gutted that my smart funny little guy is struggling enough to need camhs though :-(


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:
 

> My braxton Hicks are so wicked. I remember them with dd but they were higher up. They are lower with this one but still take my breath away slightly.
> 
> I hate them lol

Mine are completely different this time too but in the opposite way. Previously they were just at the bottom but this time my whole bump goes solid for about 30 seconds.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Sorry your little man is struggling pixie, it's really great that you've gotten some help and support for him, i hope it helps :hugs:

Welcome teamgreen! Always nice when scans move your due date forward!

Karlilay, thrush is so miserable, i hope you get it sorted soon.

My little man has been wiggling loads, i have a posterior placenta so i feel a lot anyway but he's going mental at the moment! Is anyone else really hungry at the moment? The last couple days i just can't stop eating, hoping he's having a growth spurt and i'm not just greedy...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry about the thrush karli hope it will clear up for you. 

I'm also having a miserable time re down there, TMI information but the varicose veins have got worse, they're just confined to the foof area for some reason too? It looks awful, plus my episitomy scar has gone all sore and swollen too. It's a constant pain but I doubt there's anything the doctor can do.


----------



## Boo44

I'm starving all the time at the moment too! I'd done really well and managed to slow my weight gain right down but it looks like that is going out of the window...

My baby is so active right now despite my anterior placenta I feel him very very often and he's always moving whenever I wake in the night 

Pixie sorry to hear Xander is struggling what has been going on with him? X


----------



## jalilma

Had my regular appointment today... Always reassuring to hear that heartbeat (eventhough I have a non stop mover in there)! All of my girls were over 8 lbs with my oldest being over 9.... Today my belly is measuring 3 weeks ahead... I haven't gained a ton of weight (a total of about 10 lbs)... My Dr looked at me and said if I had to guess I'd guess this one isn't going to be a tiny one. I def not buying anymore newborn onsies! :/


----------



## vaniilla

Karli I'm sorry to hear your thrush is getting worse, it really is horrible.

Pixie I hope the referral gets him the help he needs :hugs:


We're hopefully moving next year so the only decorating we'll be doing is painting the walls in the same colour just to make it look neat but baby will spend less than a year in there.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, sometimes when I blow my nose, I notice there is red blood coming out with snot. Gross right.

Glad the Boppy was a good buy! I ordered two really cute slip covers too!

We got a Delta crib... Hopefully it will be put together this weekend!


----------



## Dory85

Anyone still suffering with morning sickness? I'm back to work today after a fortnight of annual leave and have already emptied thr contents of my stomach. It must be early mornings? 

Typically I become quite nauseated and light headed again from around 30 weeks so not looking forward to that :-/


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry about the thrush ladies, I think I have it at the moment but will try to wait until midwife appt on Wednesday. 
Tink my episiotomy scar keeps getting sore too - glad it's notjust me.
Dory I still get really nauseous if I'm tired or hungry. 
I need to decorate our spare room for ds to move into and buy him some furniture - probably from ikea. 
Hope everyone is enjoying their Saturday ds and made cupcakes for the grannies this morning.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory85 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> My braxton Hicks are so wicked. I remember them with dd but they were higher up. They are lower with this one but still take my breath away slightly.
> 
> I hate them lol
> 
> Mine are completely different this time too but in the opposite way. Previously they were just at the bottom but this time my whole bump goes solid for about 30 seconds.Click to expand...

Oh that's how mine were with dd! so they switched to more like what you had last time. I wasn't expecting them to feel different so when i first felt one i freaked out. i just thoguht bh were bh. that you couldn't just feel them differently. shows what i know :haha:




happy 25 weeks today to me and teeny!!! 2 more weeks til 3rd tri. (right? it's 27 weeks?) next ob appt is this coming wednesday. also have to schedule hosp tour. anyone done that yet?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

And less than a week until double digits too Mommy! 
I don't have a MW appointment for another 4 weeks nearly. I'll have my anti-d at that appointment too. I haven't seen anyone since 22 weeks and that was my scan. 

I'm planning another home birth so no hospital tour for me. 

Have a good weekend ladies. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

can't wait til double digits!!

i think they'll discuss more bloods and gtt with me at my appt on wed too. ugh. i'm still going monthly i THINK they'll be doing every two weeks after this next one. Not sure. this office is so different than my last.


----------



## Squig34

I have the GTT at my 29 week appt I think & that's all I know about it!

Sorry to hear about the thrush Karli, hope they can give you something to help.

Tinkerbelle I hope you can find some relief too.

Dory I'm not actually throwing up, but I'm still nauseous. It's worsened again in the past few weeks & I'm starting to get some reflux. Nice.

We're not decorating a nursery either, it's our spare room (we have a 3 bed but the third room is DH's den & I'd like him to keep it). Might look into something once baby moves in there, not sure. Time & money, can I be bothered? ;)


----------



## Boo44

Dory I still have morning nausea - well I didn't, but this week it's back! I also have been feeling really tired again. I've bought some spa-tone from Holland & Barrett's just in case I'm a bit anaemic. I used it after both of my previous sections and my Hb levels rose nicely. Am actually quite pleased because I found an apple flavour today which is better than the previous one which was like drinking molten metal! Bleurhh

Squig I have heartburn now too :( Am gutted about this as I HATE heartburn. I'd never had it in my life until I was pregnant the first time. It's such a horrible sensation. I've woken in the night to take gaviscon the last three nights in a row. Sigh. Think I'll just put myself on regular ranitidine and be done with it!

The other pregnancy symptom I've had every single time is restless legs on an evening and they are also back. Argh I think my 'glowing' mid trimester is over!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

27 week bump 

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160303_082833_zpslz9lkz08.jpg

Shes moving all the time especially at night that's her main time to move fully I'm sure she's still lying across as well or moving in different positions which ies normal I think for this many weeks

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160305_133614_zpsk2coausy.jpg

Few bits I got today .. son picked the outfit first one he's chose himself. Rest were sale items fluffy suit was only £6 3-6 month so should be good for it getting colder :)


----------



## vaniilla

Beccy lovely bump pics :)

I love the baby clothes, especially the fluffy suit.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy Mothers Day to all the UK ladies. Xxx


----------



## mommyxofxone

omg that fluffy pink outfit is sooooooo cute!!!

happy mothers day to all you uk ladies! ours isn't until may!


----------



## vaniilla

Happy mother's day to fellow UK mums :flower:

DS and I went to the cinema and shopping today, we're having a meal out next week as DH has to work today. 

I ended up buying more baby clothes today as boots had some really cute things on half price I am going to stop buying clothes now though and put my sensible hat on! :haha:

This coming week will be good - all of us will have reached viability day! Some of you will be in single weeks when I reach third tri! it's starting to go a bit fast now.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy Mothers Day to all UK mums/mums to be! :flower:


----------



## Starlight32

Happy Mother's Day <3

Becy, cute bump!

We got the crib together but it smells a bit :( I'm going to copy and paste from another thread because I'm on the tablet and typing is more difficult lol...

We got the crib and mattress yesterday. I was worried about the mattress smelling, so I took a good smell of it before buying; the one we decided on barely had any smell (definitely the best in the store for the ones we were considering). 

I didn't think about the crib itself having a smell though. After my husband put it together and had it in the room, I walked in and noticed a smell. My husband claims he doesn't really smell anything, but I notice it and I'm worried that it's not going to go away or it will take a long time. We have the window in the room open and fans going to try to air it out. Has anyone had a similar experience? 

The crib is Delta Bennington in white.


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Happy Mother's Day <3
> 
> Becy, cute bump!
> 
> We got the crib together but it smells a bit :( I'm going to copy and paste from another thread because I'm on the tablet and typing is more difficult lol...
> 
> We got the crib and mattress yesterday. I was worried about the mattress smelling, so I took a good smell of it before buying; the one we decided on barely had any smell (definitely the best in the store for the ones we were considering).
> 
> I didn't think about the crib itself having a smell though. After my husband put it together and had it in the room, I walked in and noticed a smell. My husband claims he doesn't really smell anything, but I notice it and I'm worried that it's not going to go away or it will take a long time. We have the window in the room open and fans going to try to air it out. Has anyone had a similar experience?
> 
> The crib is Delta Bennington in white.

Is it a new or used crib ?


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, it's a new crib. We picked it up from BRU yesterday and my husband assembled it in the nursery.


----------



## mommyxofxone

New furniture smells Hun. Having the windows open willl help no worries


----------



## Starlight32

I feel silly for not thinking of airing it out outside a bit (like the individual wood pieces) before having it set up and assembled in the room. I have the window in the room open, ceiling fan going, 4 other fans, and air purifier. Right now it just kind of smells like the outside since the window has been open for 9 hours. I'll close them when it gets dark and re-open then tomorrow morning; hopefully the smell will be lessened.


----------



## Boo44

Starlight why are you worried about the smell? I have never aired furniture before assembling it x


----------



## vaniilla

The furniture will smell for a bit but not long and it won't have any negative health effects, it's just the fact that it's fresh out the box/factory that it smells a bit.


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, smells really bothers me and it's been worse since getting pregnant. I don't want to breath in those toxic fumes! We have the door closed in the room so it doesn't get to the rest of the house, but dealing with this is stressing me out.


----------



## Dory85

You'll probably find they wouldn't be allowed to market the crib for babies if there was anything remotely toxic about it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Exactly what Dory said. They couldn't sell it if it was toxic hun. I don't air out furniture either, it's just a new furniture smell. But it won't hurt anything.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm sure the smell will be gone by the time baby arrives


----------



## gaiagirl

I know what you mean Starlight, I hate that smell too. It will be long gone before baby arrives. It's a good thing you have a solid 3 months! Not that it's really that bad anywayd, but I am bothered by production material fumes too. So I get it.


----------



## joeybrooks

From what I remember Ethan's new cot smelt a bit too, it was just like a new wood smell, which I really quite liked, but the smell was well gone by the time he arrived, and even more so by the time he went into it at 6 months.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The stink will go :) speaking of smells, i'm having my living room carpeted this week and I CANNOT WAIT. I'm gonna be like a loon, sat about sniffing my new carpet lmao. I LOVE the smell of a new carpet, it's like new car smell etc. I always get carpet laid then my mum will be like "did u hoover that carpet yet" and i'm sat there on my fuzzy carpet like "yup" nooo chance haha. not going to hoover it and ruin the new smell lmao. We can just drag bits of fluff around the house for a week. hahahah. Okay maybe a day but still. haha :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife appointment tomorrow don't know what happens at this one .. Think 28wk is when you start to get measured but not sure what else other then routine tests by my notes it dont say anything about talking about birth plan til later on etc 

As well when are appointments is it 28/34/36/38? That's whaty notes say for second+ pregnancies and do you go in after 34 or do they start coming to you, I remember midwife coming to me further along


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beccy, I have always been to the MW. They've never been to me but it could be different in different counties etc. 

Rhi, I love new carpets. We have wooden floor in the living room and just today I was thinking how I miss carpet. However, with 2 dogs it's just not practical. 
I'm jealous that you are having sumptuous soft carpets laid! Lol xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My next appointment is next Monday I will be just under 25 weeks. I thought it was odd as its my third and expected to not see midwife again until 28. No idea what the point of it will be... I suppose I'll give her some pee and she will listen to baby... :haha: I find it so awkward when they listen to the heartbeat.. they always look at you for a reaction and I'm really reserved especially around strangers I just sit there like *dumb smile* I don't know what to do ah. I'm sooo awkward at life :haha:


----------



## karlilay

My midwife phoned me the other day and told me she was taking my bloods at 28 weeks


----------



## Becyboo__x

Think you have bloods and wee tested.. I'm hoping to get bloods because of my iron levels mainly I was really anemic throughout with DS and on tablets but so far I've been fine with this one even though I don't feel my iron levels are great :lol:


----------



## karlilay

I was anemic with Madi pretty sure i am now too, climbing the stairs absolutely kills me... I wonder who will pop first out of me and you! xx


----------



## GeralynB

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> My next appointment is next Monday I will be just under 25 weeks. I thought it was odd as its my third and expected to not see midwife again until 28. No idea what the point of it will be... I suppose I'll give her some pee and she will listen to baby... :haha: I find it so awkward when they listen to the heartbeat.. they always look at you for a reaction and I'm really reserved especially around strangers I just sit there like *dumb smile* I don't know what to do ah. I'm sooo awkward at life :haha:

I don't get overly excited either...I mean I'm happy to hear the heartbeat or see baby in a sono but I'm not squealing or jumping up and down or anything.

I have an appointment Friday. I think they just take urine sample, blood pressure, weight, fundal height, and listen to heartbeat. DH is always like "these visits are so pointless, they don't do anything " I said "you should be happy they seem pointless bc that means healthy mommy and baby"

I'm also thinking of having a 3D sono done. I didn't have one with my son but think it might be fun to do one this time and get another peak at the little lady before she comes


----------



## Boo44

Yes second antenatal screening (so basically blood count and blood group and antibodies again) is at 28 weeks in the UK. In order to check you for anaemia and make sure you haven't developed any blood antibodies since booking bloods

I'm also wondering if I'm anaemic, I haven't been in any other pregnancy but I'm feeling so tired every day and falling asleep really early each night. That's why I've started taking spa-tone x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boo44 said:


> Yes second antenatal screening (so basically blood count and blood group and antibodies again) is at 28 weeks in the UK. In order to check you for anaemia and make sure you haven't developed any blood antibodies since booking bloods
> 
> I'm also wondering if I'm anaemic, I haven't been in any other pregnancy but I'm feeling so tired every day and falling asleep really early each night. That's why I've started taking spa-tone x

I had that but I gave up on it because it made me sick :lol: definitely worth bringing up the iron tablets I got before helped me a lot!


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> I was anemic with Madi pretty sure i am now too, climbing the stairs absolutely kills me... I wonder who will pop first out of me and you! xx

I was shocked when I was told all results are normal I was about to want a 're test :lol: specially when I was literally falling asleep by 5pm every night :dohh: I'm able to stay awake now but I just feel lousy and exhausted :nope: I think they'll tell me that's just pregnancy :haha: 

I think you :winkwink: and I will be envious :rofl: being overdue and fed up :lol: I guarantee I'll go over just praying I don't have to be induced 

Wanted to ask too I saw your doing placenta encapsulation? I looked into it but I'm more gob smacked by the cost just for someone to dehydrate it and ground it to put in capsules :lol: but I think the benefits I've read about are amazing! Just don't think I could pay it :shrug: xx


----------



## GeralynB

I'm planning on doing placenta encapsulation


----------



## vaniilla

I have a feeling I'm anemic again too, dreading getting iron tablets as I'm constipated as it is :dohh: 

I'm not doing the bloods at the 28 week midwife app, I'm taking a blood form and having it done at the hospital when I have the GTT so it's two in one go by competent people. 


Spoiler
I have some sad news, my grandma is very ill and it's come on very suddenly, she was rushed to hospital yesterday and they're saying she's had a bleed on the brain/aneurysm, it's looking very unlikely that she'll recover as they don't feel they can operate. It's barely two months since my other grandma passed away, it feels worse knowing I'll have no grandparents, it feels like a whole layer of our family has dissapeared.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I hate iron tablets too because of the constipation, what is the drink stuff you can buy? I just remember having a sample sachet in the bounty pack. 

I looked into placenta encapsulation but it didn't seem worth it when looking at the cost vs the benefits. I was expecting there to be something really special about it but didn't seem to have any more benefits than just taking regular multivitamins? 

Started getting more organised with baby stuff which is a good feeling :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

My next appt is Wed. 

Here they do monthly ones (regardless of what pregnancy number youre in) then at 28 weeks you go every two weeks, then at 36 you go weekly til birth. 

This one on Wed probably doing my next blood panel and gtt. Yuck.


----------



## Starlight32

I got a 145 on the gtt so I'm doing the three hour test tomorrow...

My iron was low. I need to supplement. I hate pills but I have to suck it up. And hello constipation.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight my mw with my first told me to get the slow release tablets and drink with orange juice. Something about helping with constipation? I haven't needed iron this time but may after next bloods. 

Sorry about the gtt :( I had to do the threee hour one with my first as well.


----------



## vaniilla

It's finally viability day! :)

happy V Day to Rhi , Kim T & Lavochain! 


Starlight - I'm sorry to hear you're having to redo the GTT :hugs:


Ordered our high chair (oxo tot sprout), we had a bloom fresco for DS but after 5 years it was ready to go.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy Viability day Vanilla, Rhi, Kim and Lavochain. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My vday is tomorrow but thank you both anyways :) 

I guess my EDD is wrong on the first page ? My bad. It was moved back a day by the nhs scan, they don't care what the private scan said haha and it was only a day difference so i didn't really see the fuss. If it had been a week i would have put up a fuss i think lol

So i believe Vday is today... but the drs wouldn't.. :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I went to the wrong place today I knew I would I went to health centre instead of children's centre :dohh: dont help I had to walk 30 min luckily it was just back up the road 10 minutes and I went early too , the joys of not being able to drive :lol:

Overall went okay bloods sent off I should know in a week about my iron levels.. I measured fine but she said I look small :nope: so she will 're check when I next go at 33/34 weeks so can't be much of a concern obviously it worried me though! :nope: hopefully she will grow a lot by then which I assume she will as they gain their chub around now :lol:


----------



## jalilma

Yep I'm anemic... :/ I mean I already have problems pooping.... Guess I'll start on iron and colace!


----------



## Squig34

Happy V-Day ladies!

Vaniilla so sorry to hear about your Granny. I have no grandparents left on my side, but DH still has his two Grannies so it doesn't feel quite so much like that layer stripped away as you describe :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I was starving and had my lunch at 11am... Now eating my second lunch at 12.40... :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

My midwife has everyone do the 2 hour GT righr off the bat. It stinks having to sit there that long but I guess less people have to come back to retest that way


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've never had a GTT. Never been asked or offered. 
It's amazing how different care can be. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Teeny it depends on risk factors in the UK. I have to have it because of my bmi and also because Xander was a big baby. 

Vanilla I'm so sorry about your gran :hugs: 

I didn't realise they checked for antibodies again at 28 weeks. I'm. Not sure I can handle any more antibodies :dohh: I haven't my appointment with haematology tomorrow to look into the red cell antibodies and hopefully find out if I'll be able to have a blood transfusion if I need one. I feel like I'll be able to make more headway into deciding between a natural birth or planned section once I've got more info about the antibodies. 

This week I've been able to see my tum moving when squidge kicks for the first time (I'm a big girl ) I find myself watching my stomach instead of working a lot of the time :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny yeah in UK they only do for risk factors involved. Here in the US they don't give a crap and make EVERYONE have it done. I asked not to and they made it sound like that would be a huge deal


----------



## Squig34

Here's some good news for mums to be ;) (shame I don't like dark chocolate)

https://www.bounty.com/family/news/great-news-for-chocolate-lovers

Angle, that has happened me a couple of times!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Don't tell me that I'll be scoffing :lol: 
That said I'm wanting savoury foods over sweet with this pregnancy. I couldn't eat any chocolate at the start :( Christmas was the worst for that too!


----------



## vaniilla

I still can't eat any chocolate :( I can't eat cake either which my waist line will probably appreciate in the long term :haha: 

I still can't eat chicken, I'm worried it will continue once lo is here - it's pretty much the only meat I used to like and I hate quorn. Did anyone have any strong aversions they overcame after birth?


----------



## Starlight32

Jalilma, how much iron are you supplementing? Doctor told me 350mg ferrous sulfate. Seems like a lot. 

Pixie, I love seeing my tummy move when she kicks! I could spend all day doing it!


----------



## jalilma

Starlight32 said:


> Jalilma, how much iron are you supplementing? Doctor told me 350mg ferrous sulfate. Seems like a lot.
> 
> Pixie, I love seeing my tummy move when she kicks! I could spend all day doing it!

Not sure yet... Had the test done at an appointment concerning a well mothers program my insurance offers... Still waiting to hear back from my Dr.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla when I was pregnant with Xander I had so many aversions but the worst one by far was soup. I would gag if someone just said the word. If I smelled food, but couldn't see what it was to be sure it wasn't soup I'd freak out a bit. All the tins of soup in my house had to be turned to face the other way so I couldn't see them lol. I'm fine with soup now, I think know all the aversions went away as son as xander was born, I know all my cravings did because I missed them! 

Started to get obsessed with smells again, cleaning products are my favourite so I've never spent so.long cleaning my house :haha: also loving cleaning my hands but I've washed them. So much they're itchy and sore :'( 

I loved smells and cleaning when I was having xander and really.missed the joy I got from it once he was born. I'll be sad to see them go again.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I didn't have any massive aversions with DS but had an overwhelming urge to eat soap and laundry powder! No particular cravings this time round just wanting to eat all the time.


----------



## Boo44

Is anyone here falling asleep at like 9pm every night and feeling tired but ISNT anaemic? I've never been anaemic before and my levels were great at booking and I'm on pregaday and spa tone so I doubt I am. Obv will get it checked in 2 weeks, but could this tiredness just be pregnancy?


----------



## karlilay

I literally cant make it to 9pm! I fall asleep about 8.30 and sleep solidly until 6.30. Its awful, and i feel so drained. I don't know about my levels yet, ill get them checked next week, but i feel okay otherwise.

This baby is really really taking it out of me.

If you ladies with food aversions want to pass a few a long that would be good. I pretty much want to eat everything. Constantly.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Is anyone here falling asleep at like 9pm every night and feeling tired but ISNT anaemic? I've never been anaemic before and my levels were great at booking and I'm on pregaday and spa tone so I doubt I am. Obv will get it checked in 2 weeks, but could this tiredness just be pregnancy?

Me! I'm almost always in bed by 9. I think it's pregnancy, but also working nights and having a child who wakes at 5am! You work odd shifts too don't you? That takes it's toll.


----------



## Starlight32

I was going to sleep around 7pm when my iron levels were normal but now I go to sleep closer to 8pm/8:30pm. I get up around 4am though


----------



## Squig34

Nope I'm still having massive problems with sleep. Yesterday I woke at 3.20am & this morning at 2.20am so only about 3.5-4 hours of decent sleep each night. Lack of sleep is giving me migraines too.

My main & also most consistent aversion this pregnancy is chips. I couldn't get enough of them from about 4-5.5 weeks then I woke the next day & couldn't look at them. I can eat any other kind of potato, but not chips! Sadly my aversion to sweet things ran out at 16 weeks & all the weight I've put on (about a stone) has been since then :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Vanilla when I was pregnant with Xander I had so many aversions but the worst one by far was soup. I would gag if someone just said the word. If I smelled food, but couldn't see what it was to be sure it wasn't soup I'd freak out a bit. All the tins of soup in my house had to be turned to face the other way so I couldn't see them lol. I'm fine with soup now, I think know all the aversions went away as son as xander was born, I know all my cravings did because I missed them!
> 
> Started to get obsessed with smells again, cleaning products are my favourite so I've never spent so.long cleaning my house :haha: also loving cleaning my hands but I've washed them. So much they're itchy and sore :'(
> 
> I loved smells and cleaning when I was having xander and really.missed the joy I got from it once he was born. I'll be sad to see them go again.

Make sure you're keeping a good moisturizer by the sink so that every time you're washing your hands you're moisturizing them afterwards, it will also really help if you make sure you're washing them with something very mild - possibly water down your current hand wash?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Finally made it to 24 weeks! :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congrats on v-day rhi rhi! Totally missed mine going past last Saturday....

I don't have many weird food aversions but i have emetophobia and being pregnant has kicked my food prep stress into overdrive. I'm constantly chopping meat up into teeny tiny pieces to check it's done and i overcook everything! 

Definitely got cravings though - mainly for poached eggs which is weird but probably my body craving protein because of my freak out self not eating half the meat I prepare!


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy v day rhi!!! 


i cleaned the floors of the whole house yesterday. and omg, my spd is making me sorry for doing that yesterday!!!!!!


mw appt this am. so tired. i thought the 830 one would be a good idea, because i wait less as normally i'm in there sitting forever. but now i'm rethinking that choice lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I was super nervous about making it to Vday this time around, i don't know why. I just cant shake this feeling like i'm not going to make it to term, i think i'm super paranoid about it because of my miscarriage and i hate to mention it out loud for fear of sounding like a loon. 

It's my dreams :/ and as a very firm atheist i feel like a prat haha. I had a dream I was pregnant (found out i was) dreamt it was a girl (it was) I dreamt about my miscariage before it happened (and then it did) now i keep having dreams about going into labour early! Either i'm loosing the plot or ... well no that's it. I'm going crazy :haha: I will likely go two weeks over due just like with the other two lol.


----------



## Boo44

I have zero food aversions now and want to eat everything in sight! I'm trying to follow a sort of healthy eating slimming world type plan but have still put on 17lb by almost 26 weeks. Hmm 

Oh my word I have emetophobia too and over-cook everything! But I'm like that when I'm not pregnant as well lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=933472&amp;d=1457527208

25+4 bump. i'm larger than i was at 26 weeks with dd! i'm more like where i was at 32


----------



## MiraclesHappn

With dd I got a really strong aversion to guacamole and avocados, it never went away :shrug: this time around I don't really have any that have stuck past first tri.

I have hit a really tired streak here lately and I feel so useless. I have been napping with dd everyday when I should be working on the house and even with a good afternoon nap I still could go to bed at like 7:30. Hoping it passes so I can keep on with the nesting and get done what needs to be done around here.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> I have zero food aversions now and want to eat everything in sight! I'm trying to follow a sort of healthy eating slimming world type plan but have still put on 17lb by almost 26 weeks. Hmm
> 
> Oh my word I have emetophobia too and over-cook everything! But I'm like that when I'm not pregnant as well lol

Ive put on 23lb at 27 weeks. :( I have an aversion to garlic still but I could really do with an aversion to chocolate or cake.


----------



## Tinky_82

I have a major aversion to quorn - I ate loads before getting pregnant but the idea of eating it now makes me incredibly nauseous. 
Midwife appt this afternoon - haven't been since December so will be nice to hear heartbeat. 
Is anyone whose on second or more pregnancy really worried that everyone isn't as excited about this baby as they were the first? I'm really worrying about it as my in laws in particular just don't seem excited.


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I have zero food aversions now and want to eat everything in sight! I'm trying to follow a sort of healthy eating slimming world type plan but have still put on 17lb by almost 26 weeks. Hmm
> 
> Oh my word I have emetophobia too and over-cook everything! But I'm like that when I'm not pregnant as well lol
> 
> Ive put on 23lb at 27 weeks. :( I have an aversion to garlic still but I could really do with an aversion to chocolate or cake.Click to expand...

I've given up chocolate for lent so I'm ok there, I do it every year but come Easter Sunday I'll be in a diabetic coma I think!!


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=933472&amp;d=1457527208
> 
> 25+4 bump. i'm larger than i was at 26 weeks with dd! i'm more like where i was at 32

Lovely bump! :flower:


----------



## joeybrooks

Tinky_82 said:


> I have a major aversion to quorn - I ate loads before getting pregnant but the idea of eating it now makes me incredibly nauseous.
> Midwife appt this afternoon - haven't been since December so will be nice to hear heartbeat.
> Is anyone whose on second or more pregnancy really worried that everyone isn't as excited about this baby as they were the first? I'm really worrying about it as my in laws in particular just don't seem excited.

I feel the same. I feel terrible that I dont feel excited. I am happy and looking forward to it etc, but with my first I was so excited. However, with my first I was oblivious to what was coming and thought it was all going to be so wonderful and labour and the first few months are damn hard, so not as easy to get excited when you know what to expect, if you know what I mean.

I also think it is a lot to do with you are just so busy second + time around. First time all I could do was daydream about what it would be like when the baby arrived, but this time, I just dont have the time.

As for in-laws, my first was the first grandchild for my parents, so they were absolutely beside themselves with excitement and I have to say they are very enthusiastic and are buying bits and pieces in etc, but I just think it is different.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've found there's a lot less interest and excitement with this one, people barely ask anything whereas it was the opposite with my little boy. However I'm way more excited than I was last time.. We were really young when I was pregnant with DS and I was really scared and nervous most of the time. We didn't have much money and still lived at home so weren't exactly prepared. So it feels nice to be in an ideal situation now doing things 'properly', it's a lot less stressful and like I can properly enjoy the pregnancy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

There's been a lot more interest in this pregnancy from my family than there was in the previous two. I think people tend to be less interested when you've already got children, my family seem to have gained interest again because it's been a bit of a struggle to get here. 

Just had my appt with haematology and it was WEIRD! I was expecting to see a consultant and maybe a midwife, but the midwife came out and called me into a room and there was the midwife plus 4 other consultants and specialists sat in a circle in this little room. It was scary, I didn't like it at all :'( 

They said there's no issues with me if I need a blood transfusion, if they can't match my blood exactly or they hey don't have time they can give me emergency blood. They said it would cause side effects but it is an option. The level of antibodies in my blood was 16 at booking in and will be tested again at 28 weeks. Provided the level doesn't go over 32 everything should be fine, although baby may be jaundiced at birth. If the level goes over 32 baby may need a transfusion/there may be more serious issues, but for now everything seems fine. So why did I need to see that many people all at once?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

146 hb today and still low BP. Also got the dreaded paperwork for the gtt. Will be taking that 3.19. So just over a week.


----------



## Tinky_82

Glucose in my urine today - first time this pregnancy (was a regular occurrence last time but tested negative for gd) if glucose again next appt I'll have the gtt.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm thinking about returning the crib this weekend. Still smells after almost a week of airing out :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I honestly think that it should smell after a whole week, especially if it isn't getting used etc. I wouldn't worry yourself, try and forget about it :) if i put a freshly washed bedset in the drawer and don't touch it for a week i still expect it to smell (at least slightly) of fabric conditioner when i take it out later. Okay not a great example but i know what i mean haha. Smells linger especially once you have tuned in on them. Hence my earlier post about sniffing my new carpet. I fully expect my house to smell of new carpet at least slightly for about a month


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Tinky_82 said:


> Glucose in my urine today - first time this pregnancy (was a regular occurrence last time but tested negative for gd) if glucose again next appt I'll have the gtt.

Oh dear, hopefully it doesn't show up again next time! how annoying. :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol Rhi is that expect or hope?! 

Xander's nursery set was all unvarnished natural wood and it smelled for months. We got it before I was even 12 weeks and it was in a room on its own for probably 6 months. I'd say it had a smell for all of that time. As soon as xander moved in there and it was all in use the smell went away really quickly. 

I feel like such a terrible mum :-( xander wasn't well in school on Wednesday so I kept him home with me yesterday but he was fine. He was running around and playing, he didn't need any calpol or him inhaler, we even had a dance party in the living room, and he played Frisbee with his dad and helped to clean carls motorbike. We sent him back to school today and they've phoned up and said he's exactly the same as he was on Wednesday, really poorly and crying all the time. They must think we're horrid!

I left work at 11.15 to go and get him, got half way out of town and the stupid bus took a wrong turn and got stuck so we had t get off. I had no clue where I was so I've had to walk back to the bust station and I've just got another bus an hour later. Obviously I cried all the way back to the bus stop :dohh: I told them if be at school in an hour and I'm not even out f town, luckily carls van was finished at the garage much earlier than expected so he's gone to get it and then gone to school, he'll go back to work when I get home. 

I feel so fed up and miserable!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

This is why I hate busses!! :hugs: get ya self a cuppa !


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Lil but don't feel like a bad mum - kids can be so up and down with viruses and you made the best decision with the information you had. Try and relax when you get home x


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - you shouldn't feel like a bad mum, you did the right thing, if they look like they're improving it's always best to try and send them to school. kids are strange creatures and you can't tell how they will feel later in the day - we've sent DS to school before after mentioning he's not well to the head and had to go and collect him 2 hours later. I hope he's feeling better soon :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh lil don't feel bad. kids are so weird. i've done stuff like that too. dd seemed sick. canceled plans. she was fine. took her somewhere the next day, super sick. felt stupid every time. it's def. been more than once!

tinky- i'm so sorry about the glucose in your urine. really hoping it's a one time thing :(

and starlight a week is not long enough to air something. And if you get a new one, it's going to start all over again hun. don't undo what you've done already with airing it. we still have THREE months before babies arrive (or just about) i think it'll be ok by then! 

haven't you ever gone in new house? smells for like years. but, you don't notice because you get used to the smell and living in it. i've been here three years. my mom says it still smells new. i can't smell it!


----------



## Boo44

Starlight32 said:


> I'm thinking about returning the crib this weekend. Still smells after almost a week of airing out :(

This is completely normal - buy a new one and you'll have a new smell to deal with! New smells are normal :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Braxton hicks.. why! I didn't have them or anything with DS I've heard about Braxton hicks though and been advised what they are like :nope: I'm thinking it must be that .. thankfully it lasted about 5/10 min and has gone for now.. I thought I was actually getting contractions :nope: 

Feel crappy today though for some reason! 28 weeks today might be all fun and games from here :lol:


----------



## mommyxofxone

i got god awful braxton hicks with dd. i am already getting them with this one, and they suck too but not as bad as they will later.

becy, apparently they are more noticeable in subsequent pregnancies but they're supposed to be there throughout the first too? I know i was feeling them by 28 weeks the first time. And this time since like 15 ish weeks. right when i started feeling him move. :/


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

24+1 bump :) plus Ds2 haha
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2561_1.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Boo44

That's a lovely high bump Rhi!

Ok girls so does anyone else feel their face is a bit ... rounder or 'fat'?

I'm really paranoid about this because I got pre eclampsia the first time and one of the warning signs was my very swollen face. But at the time I didn't notice because I wasn't looking out for it and when you see yourself every day you don't really think of it. 

I was with a friend today who was very complimentary in general saying I'm very neat and don't look pregnant from behind blah blah but then she said you can tell you're pregnant because of your face :( So I said oh no what do you mean and she said it's not fat but 'you know how pregnant people get a wider nose- it just looks pregnant' Eek. So now of course I'm paranoid that my face is swollen :( I know I don't have pre eclampsia as my rings all still fit and my ankles are still fine and most importantly my blood pressure is fine...

But yeah feeling a bit down about that now!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you! it is quite high isn't it !? I'm already struggling with the steering wheel being 5ft doesn't help as i can't really move the seat back and still reach the peddles :haha: 

ohh no ! Bless, some people really put their foot in it don't they haha. I think faces can get "puffy" i dno about noses though :haha: 

Sorry it has made you paranoid though :hugs:


----------



## jalilma

Boo44 said:


> That's a lovely high bump Rhi!
> 
> Ok girls so does anyone else feel their face is a bit ... rounder or 'fat'?
> 
> I'm really paranoid about this because I got pre eclampsia the first time and one of the warning signs was my very swollen face. But at the time I didn't notice because I wasn't looking out for it and when you see yourself every day you don't really think of it.
> 
> I was with a friend today who was very complimentary in general saying I'm very neat and don't look pregnant from behind blah blah but then she said you can tell you're pregnant because of your face :( So I said oh no what do you mean and she said it's not fat but 'you know how pregnant people get a wider nose- it just looks pregnant' Eek. So now of course I'm paranoid that my face is swollen :( I know I don't have pre eclampsia as my rings all still fit and my ankles are still fine and most importantly my blood pressure is fine...
> 
> But yeah feeling a bit down about that now!

Old wives take is if your nose gets wider you are having a girl...


----------



## Dory85

I sent Aaron to nursery once with a mild temperature because he seemed ok in himself. I ended up getting called to pick him up and the gp sent him to the children's ward for assessment because he was so unwell. Turned out he had tonsillitis and was poorly for about a week. Things can change very quickly.

He's been projectile vomiting on me since tea time. Not what I need when I'm about to do 4 twelve and a half hour shifts over 5 days :-/


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Thank you! it is quite high isn't it !? I'm already struggling with the steering wheel being 5ft doesn't help as i can't really move the seat back and still reach the peddles :haha:
> 
> ohh no ! Bless, some people really put their foot in it don't they haha. I think faces can get "puffy" i dno about noses though :haha:
> 
> Sorry it has made you paranoid though :hugs:

I didn't think my face was puffy though until she said that! OH says it isn't at all and I've been staring at it in the mirror now. Has anyone else got a different face this early on???


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

bet it isn't she just said it cos its a "thing" like when people say you are "glowing" my mum said "you're all bump" people just grab at things to say i think and end up putting their foot in it haha.


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - your face probably isn't puffy and she is just seeing things because she thinks that's what happens when you get pregnant, I have never even heard of those, who on earth looks at face and nose and thinks yup pregnant.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks girls! In her defence I did talk about my worries re pre eclampsia face so that probably why she talked so much about it. Sigh anyway I need to move on and give myself a virtual slap!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think I just didn't notice them with DS .. definitely didn't have anything like I'm having this time.. was a pretty smooth pregnancy no pains just got heartburn in 3rd tri. 

This ones been one thing after another :lol: .. scared me at first having back pain and pelvis pain along with tightenings :nope: I get worried about preterm labour I think god nos why. I got it a few times throughout the day but think I'm all good :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Bump looks great Rhi!

my 28wk bump
https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160310_224819_zpsiqnu5ccr.jpg


----------



## Starlight32

Just popped in really fast to say I passed the three hour glucose test with flying colors! I think I may have eaten too much sugar before the one hour, probably should have fasted.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight that's exactly how I failed my one hour with dd. I had a large glass of oj that my midwife okayed! Lab said totally not OK! Will be fasting this time. Glad you passed!

Lovely bumps ladies!!!

And you ladies are lucky with the nice compliments from friends and family! I get nice ones from friends but my mother flat out says I look huge and looking at me "causes [her] pain". Rude!

I also got my first " are you due soon?" Question yesterday. Ugh. Nope 100 days!!!! 

Double digits tomorrow finally!!!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm glad I can have Metamucil without feeling guilty from the sugar!

So, we took down and crib, boxed it, and it's sitting in the garage waiting to be returned this weekend. I really hoping baby's room airs out soon. The entire room smells awful like the crib :(. I'm so distraught thinking her room is messed up forever.


----------



## karlilay

Does anyone else feel like their baby never sleeps? Mine moves all day and all night. I'm a bit worried she's gunna be a nightmare. :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I get main movement evening and night what feels like she's bursting her way out :lol:
Daytime is more quiet which I hope changes when shes born can see her not sleeping at night :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah it is pretty much all day every day ! And last night i couldn't get to sleep she was kicking me so hard, that annoying backwards kind that feels like u are being kicked in the ass from the inside ? not sure how to put it into words lmao. i was up till gone 1 waiting for it to stop!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - Woohooo on passing the 3 hour test! :dance:


Lots of movement at night here too ,mainly sharp kicks to the bladder which I'm sure is part of the reason I'm getting up lots of times to pee in the night :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lovely bumps ladies! 

Starlight honestly new smell is completely normal, but I hope you find a new crib you're happy with. Her room won't be ruined! Please try not to stress too much over these things, they can really take over your mind and do more damage than good. 

Has anyone looked into hypnobirthing? Not sure if it would be my thing but I'm so nervous about labour that I just want to do as much as possible to try and ensure I have an okay experience. Are there classes you can go to, or do you learn techniques through books or whatever? X


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> I'm glad I can have Metamucil without feeling guilty from the sugar!
> 
> So, we took down and crib, boxed it, and it's sitting in the garage waiting to be returned this weekend. I really hoping baby's room airs out soon. The entire room smells awful like the crib :(. I'm so distraught thinking her room is messed up forever.

oh yes metamucil saved me first tri omg. i have some on hand. definitely great stuff. my dr. actually put me on magnesium instead though in second tri to stop the constipation AND leg cramps. so far? i've been great!!! maybe ask about it?

And hun don't worry, try to calm, you'll be alright. room won't be ruined. 



karlilay said:


> Does anyone else feel like their baby never sleeps? Mine moves all day and all night. I'm a bit worried she's gunna be a nightmare. :rofl:

OMG yes! i worry about that too! kid is very 'aggressive' lol!


----------



## mommyxofxone

99 days left! double digits!!!!! finally!!!!!!! <3


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> I'm glad I can have Metamucil without feeling guilty from the sugar!
> 
> So, we took down and crib, boxed it, and it's sitting in the garage waiting to be returned this weekend. I really hoping baby's room airs out soon. The entire room smells awful like the crib :(. I'm so distraught thinking her room is messed up forever.

Can you set the crib up in the garage to air out? Any crib you get is going to have a smell to it but try not to worry about it. It's not going to smell in a couple months


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yay for double digits too Mommy. 

I wish little miss would kick all day. I don't feel too much throughout the day still. :-( 
I don't get any real hard kicks or big movements. With the others I was feeling so much more by now. Xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

My movements have changed in the last few days - think he's got less room to somersault now!


----------



## wishuwerehere

And a bump shot - ignore all the crap on the bed, my DH is putting shelves up! 

https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpszkruzpwp.jpeg


----------



## Tinky_82

Tinkerbelle - I had a hypnobirthing cd last time that I listened to a few times a week from 3rd tri onwards - while I can't say it gave all the benefits it promises I think it really helped me stay calm and relaxed throughout labour - and I still use the techniques when I'm feeling stressed. Will be doing it again. 

Lots of movement here also but for those worrying their baby will be awake a lot at night because that's when they feel most movement - don't - I very rarely felt ds move overnight and was looking forward to him sleeping well at night when he arrived - I was WRONG! He was a terrible sleeper until he turned two!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

This baby seems very lazy compressed to DS but my just be the anterior vs posterior placenta differences. Although I doubt there's any connection between that and how they are once out the womb? My DS still wakes up in the night at 4! Has anyone been in the situation with 2 that both don't sttn? 

I'll definitely look into a CD tinky, I'm a bit skeptical but want to try everything I can to have a good experience.


Great bump wish!


----------



## Boo44

Wishuwerehere you are so cute!

What are the names updates for everyone then? Anyone decided yet or changed their minds? We're still thinking most probably Arthur <3 OH even referred to him as that the other day and it was like an exciting little secret! Although I'm still not deciding too definitely and the other options are Henry and Hugo xx


----------



## Dory85

I read a book about natural birthing last time by Maggie Howell with a lot of hypnobirthing theory because I wasn't completely convinced with hypnobirthing itself. It is the best thing I did in the entirety of my pregnancy.

Following an 18 hour labour, assisted delivery with entonox and diamorphine I went on to give birth to my second without so much as paracetamol and felt totally like things were progressing as they should (even when my active labour took 3 minutes).

I felt great afterwards but with my first I felt like I'd been hit by a bus.


----------



## wishuwerehere

I've never done hypnobirthing, but i am quite interested in the general theory - might look up that book dory! 

Name wise it's changed a couple of times but I think we're settled on Benjamin now. Although I call him Jim lol! I love Arthur, it was on our shortlist!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think we're set on George for a little boy. I love Alexander but wouldn't want him being called Alex (until he was old enough to decide a preference himself anyway) and I'm pretty sure that would happen. DS is Oliver and I think it makes a nice sibling pairing with George? 

Not too certain about girls names but keep going back to Abigail. I also like Emily but unsure whether it's a bit plain.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Still James <3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Cute bump :) ! 

Still going with Alice =)


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks ladies, I've developed some kind of fear of smells while pregnant. We actually are airing a crib on the covered porch now.


----------



## vaniilla

Arthur was the name we'd picked out too if baby had been a boy :) First name is still Isabella but we're no closer to a middle name. 

DH had the day off work today so we tidied, painted the nursery and put up the cotbed, the room is so so tiny!we've had to measure 100 times and I'm still worried the wardrobe won't fit. 

I hope everyone has a nice weekend :flower:


----------



## Dory85

Just looked it up again - it was called Effective Birth Preparation: Your Practical Guide to a Better Birth and by Maggie Howell.

I remember reading how animals labour without uncontrollable pain and fear and accepting that your body is doing what is right and natural. It was all very empowering actually.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We're about 75% set on Tabitha. Middle names will probably be Rosemary after my auntie and Ann after both of OH's grandmother's. 

I think I might get that book. Last time I did a yoga class that had hypnobirthing elements and it helped when I was allowed to follow it, but the night shift midwives were insistent I stay on the bed to be monitored in uncomfortable positions. The angel of a midwife who arrived in the morning was fab, let me follow my instincts and he came quickly after she arrived. I'm so nervous that I'll be ignored again. I want to be more authoritative about my needs this time.


----------



## Boo44

Some lovely names! <3


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We're still set on Georgia Florence. Xander knows the name and refers to her as baby Georgia 20 times a day so no changing it now :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Will definitely look up that book Dory 

For middle names we have Louise for a girl as it is mine and my mums middle name so sort of carrying on that. For a boy we will have Edward which is my dads name, however I'll need to think of another name to go after it as our surname begins with wood. 

I can't get enough of creme eggs at the moment!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Some really lovely names! Thanks for the book title dory, i've got a big pile of pregnancy and parenting books i'm halfway through lol but that sounds really good. I'm wavering a bit about having another homebirth because of ssome negative comments i've had so i need to remind myself why i'm so keen to do it again!

For middle names it has always been John - my husbands dad and my grandad, two lovely positive men who we both really wanted to honour.


----------



## Tinky_82

Some lovely names. We're quite stuck with names and are struggling to set on ones with both like, on the list of possibles are Casey and Luca I like some others but DH doesn't. I think we'll keep working on a shortlist and wait to meet him. DS seems to like the name Casey.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

We don't even have a shortlist of names yet. To be honest, I don't give much thought to it. I'm sure once she comes her name will just come to me. I hope so anyway! Lol xx

I love the names you ladies have chosen. Especially Arthur and Tabitha. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I really like Luca tinky, it was one I suggested to DH but it was an outright no from him :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angel I feel the same about being more authoritive and speaking up if I'm not happy in labour. 

Has anyone got a spare room but not bothering with a nursery? I've been wondering if there's any point as we're going to have the cot in our room anyway, then don't know if we're having a girl or a boy which does make finding things harder, especially as I want something that isn't too babyish that LO can grow into. So may just clear and organise the room and have LOs things and furniture in it and a plain blind, but not paint or wallpaper or choose curtains and decor until we move LO and bed into there.


----------



## Starlight32

We still like Hannah. Undecided on middle name. 

We order the Lotus Everywhere Crib and bassinet. We are going to use it instead of a pack and play. I hope it's as nice as it looks online!


----------



## AngelofTroy

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Angel I feel the same about being more authoritive and speaking up if I'm not happy in labour.
> 
> Has anyone got a spare room but not bothering with a nursery? I've been wondering if there's any point as we're going to have the cot in our room anyway, then don't know if we're having a girl or a boy which does make finding things harder, especially as I want something that isn't too babyish that LO can grow into. So may just clear and organise the room and have LOs things and furniture in it and a plain blind, but not paint or wallpaper or choose curtains and decor until we move LO and bed into there.

We're probably not painting or anything, but the carpet needs replacing so we'll strip it and put down some half decent laminate flooring. Our cot is white and I'll probably go for white furniture for simplicity and she can put her own mark on the room when she's old enough to show a preference. 
Our son did actually move into his own room quite early as he slept better there, but I don't know what this one will be like. The Moses basket will be in our room but the cot won't fit, so when she outgrows the Moses she'll have to move into her room.


----------



## GeralynB

Definitely speak up if you're not happy during labor. The nurses kept wanting me to lay down so they could monitor my son's heart rate every so often and I told them no every time. They are still able to monitor heart rate if you are sitting or standing it's just not as convenient for them because they have to hold the monitor.

As for names we are going with Juliette. Middle names will be Anne and Lanigan...Anne is my mom and Lanigan is MILs maiden name. 

I had my midwife appointment yesterday. Heard baby's heartbeat and they measured fundal height and both were good. I have to take the glucose test next week. Hopefully it's fine as I had no problems with my son. I've gained 16 lbs so far. I wonder how much I had gained at this point with my son. I gained 60 lbs with him and hoping not to do that again


----------



## jalilma

My boyfriend is set on Kingston Myles for a boy.... I don't mind the name in fact I think it's pretty cute... I just don't know how practical it is for real life.


----------



## karlilay

Still Poppy Olivia &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy 26 weeks to me and teeny! finally in double digits <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm back to square one with names :dohh: only name me and fob agreed on was Alice and it ment something in the family.. but I never can be set on something always end up changing my mind :nope:

I really liked a name but no one makes me feel good about it fob hates it but I couldn't care on his input :lol: I shouldn't care what anyone thinks as their entitled to their opinions etc but there's always something said like "can you imagine shouting her name" etc .. 
The name is Genavieve (Genevieve) the more I think about it the more I'm going off it I love how it's pronounced but not spelt :rofl: I also liked Evangeline but it reminds me of Nanny Mcphee :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I really like Genevieve, it's a very pretty name, have you looked on nameberry for similar name suggestions?


----------



## Boo44

Teeny Weeny said:


> We don't even have a shortlist of names yet. To be honest, I don't give much thought to it. I'm sure once she comes her name will just come to me. I hope so anyway! Lol xx
> 
> I love the names you ladies have chosen. Especially Arthur and Tabitha. Xx

Wow that's refreshing I can't imagine just choosing one after the birth!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

DS2 wasn't named for 2 weeks after birth! He was just 'baby boy' xx


----------



## joeybrooks

We have a shortlist of:

George
Noah
Oscar 
Oliver 
Eli

Ds1 is called Ethan and I think they all go nicely with it. He wants to call the baby Richard after Richard rabbit from Peppa. You'd think george would satisfy him, but nope, he wants Richard lol.


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh...... In 13 minutes I've only 99 days to go!!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think Ethan and Eli make a lovely sibset!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Love all those names Joey


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy double digits Joey! 
All of those names go nicely with Ethan. I think I like Oscar best. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Happy double digits joey!


My pgp has gotten so much worse, I'm not sure if the DIY on friday exacerbated the problem but for 2 nights now I've been in absolute agony, I was only able to walk halfway to the toilet last night and DH had to come and help as I physically couldn't move. :(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Vanilla. How awful. Rest up and I hope you feel better soon you poor thing. Xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh vaniilla, sorry to hear that! Hopefully the diy was the issue and you'll be feeling better with some rest x

Joey i love those names, i think ethan and eli are really cute together! And happy double digits :happydance: I am nearly there too, just a few more days 

Beccy I really like geneveive, I suggested it as a girls name and dh was adamantly against it! I guess it's a bit marmite lol.

Any cloth bum mums in this group? Trying to work out how many nappies i'll need for 2 in cloth as dd2 is unlikely to be pt'd by the summer...


----------



## Squig34

Our name is still a secret til baby is safely in our arms. But I love the names you're choosing. Becy I love Evangeline :)

Vaniilla sorry to hear your pain has gotten so much worse :(


----------



## vaniilla

Thank you guys, I really hope it's a one off or at the very least that the gp can give me some crutches, I can't be like this for 3 months!




wishuwerehere said:


> Oh vaniilla, sorry to hear that! Hopefully the diy was the issue and you'll be feeling better with some rest x
> 
> Joey i love those names, i think ethan and eli are really cute together! And happy double digits :happydance: I am nearly there too, just a few more days
> 
> Beccy I really like geneveive, I suggested it as a girls name and dh was adamantly against it! I guess it's a bit marmite lol.
> 
> Any cloth bum mums in this group? Trying to work out how many nappies i'll need for 2 in cloth as dd2 is unlikely to be pt'd by the summer...

We've done cloth nappies and are doing them from newborn this time :flower: you'll need to allow up to 10/12 a day for newborn/early weeks stage for baby. Is DD2 on cloth nappies already? it depends on how heavy a wetter she is but will need 4-8 nappies a day

Depending how often you want to wash you'll need around 20 for baby and 20 for DD2.

https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/news/cloth-nappies.html is really good for advice, I still use for it reading up on bits and pieces. 

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zyIwqdDqIsLg.kpSzCIM3jBFY - it might be good to visit a nappy library and see which nappies you like the look of and speak to other local mums.

I hope that's of some help :flower:


----------



## Dory85

I have officially started swelling :-(
Just finished my third 12 and a half hour shift in a row and when I took my socks off I had huge indents lol. I look like a snowman or something!

My hips are killing. Can't wait for my day off tomorrow!


----------



## wishuwerehere

vaniilla said:


> Thank you guys, I really hope it's a one off or at the very least that the gp can give me some crutches, I can't be like this for 3 months!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wishuwerehere said:
> 
> 
> Oh vaniilla, sorry to hear that! Hopefully the diy was the issue and you'll be feeling better with some rest x
> 
> Joey i love those names, i think ethan and eli are really cute together! And happy double digits :happydance: I am nearly there too, just a few more days
> 
> Beccy I really like geneveive, I suggested it as a girls name and dh was adamantly against it! I guess it's a bit marmite lol.
> 
> Any cloth bum mums in this group? Trying to work out how many nappies i'll need for 2 in cloth as dd2 is unlikely to be pt'd by the summer...
> 
> We've done cloth nappies and are doing them from newborn this time :flower: you'll need to allow up to 10/12 a day for newborn/early weeks stage for baby. Is DD2 on cloth nappies already? it depends on how heavy a wetter she is but will need 4-8 nappies a day
> 
> Depending how often you want to wash you'll need around 20 for baby and 20 for DD2.
> 
> https://www.thenappylady.co.uk/news/cloth-nappies.html is really good for advice, I still use for it reading up on bits and pieces.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?mid=zyIwqdDqIsLg.kpSzCIM3jBFY - it might be good to visit a nappy library and see which nappies you like the look of and speak to other local mums.
> 
> I hope that's of some help :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply, we've been using cloth with dd2 since she was born but just trying to figure if doubling the babies means doubling the stash!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh vanilla I'm so very sorry!!!! That's terrible!!!


----------



## SecondNote

Joey, I love all of those names but I vote Eli. My son is Eli so I am biased though. ;)

We are set on Nora Joy. :) I can't keep my mouth shut and anytime someone asks I tell them so now a bunch of people are already calling her Nora lol.


----------



## gaiagirl

I'm still totally torn between Freya and Cora. I am having a hard time with middle names for those as well. Any suggestions?

We have extra rooms in the house but we aren't moving baby into a separate room until likely 6+months and even then I doubt it would be for the whole night. My son will get his new big boy room for his 4th birthday in Nov and then after xmas probably we will set up baby in his old room/nursery.

Vaniilla I hope you're feeling better. I went bowling Saturday and I was in so much pain afterwards! It was crazy!


----------



## vaniilla

wishuwerehere - If you still have the newborn nappies you used for DD2 then you shouldn't need any more nappies to begin with, I would see out of your stash how many you're using with DD2 in a day and then making sure you have enough left over nappies for baby to use in a day or two.

Gaia - I would personally go for Cora simply because it's more unique but both are lovely, I'm no help on the middle name front as we can't seem to find one either. I hope the pain has gone away now :hugs:


I'm all ready for a newborn! I'm up every night to pee without fail at 1 am, 3 am, 5 am and 7 am. :dohh:

squig - you're almost in double figures!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I hope then pain gets a bit better for you vanilla :hugs: 

Have my 28 week scan in a week and then an appt with the consultant after, not sure what they will discuss.. Probably just explain how things look on the scan? 

So tired at the moment, DS is tiring me out so much :( he's going through such a difficult phase at the moment, he just cries and whinges and strops constantly. He's 4 and it's like having a 1/2 year old. He keeps waking in the night too. Just praying he won't when baby is here!


----------



## Starlight32

Gaia, Freya and Cora are both lovely names! I don't think you can go wrong with either. I have a bit trouble saying the name Cora (not sure why, seems simple enough but I have trouble with those types of r sounds sometimes), so I would personally go with Freya. What middle names have you been considering?

Doctor appointment today. Decided to get the tdap. I'm nervous but I think it's the best decision for me based on the research I did. I think my arm will be sore for a few days; as silly as this sounds, I'm scared for a the shot because I haven't gotten a shot in so long! I can't remember what it's like to get one.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had app this morning, very quick, heartbeat then urine. Was in and out in under 10 minutes. four weeks until next app for bloods etc to be done.


----------



## Boo44

gaiagirl said:


> I'm still totally torn between Freya and Cora. I am having a hard time with middle names for those as well. Any suggestions?
> 
> We have extra rooms in the house but we aren't moving baby into a separate room until likely 6+months and even then I doubt it would be for the whole night. My son will get his new big boy room for his 4th birthday in Nov and then after xmas probably we will set up baby in his old room/nursery.
> 
> Vaniilla I hope you're feeling better. I went bowling Saturday and I was in so much pain afterwards! It was crazy!

I like Cora a lot more than Freya because it's much less popular. But also I think it's sooo pretty! I'm not sure what kind of name you like but here are some middle name suggestions

Cora Grace
Cora Alice
Cora Florence
Cora Elizabeth


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have the gtt coming up this saturday, and i'm suddenly freaking out. I'm so afraid i'll fail


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I only prefer Freya because I know someone with a Cora and i don't like her (the mum not the little girl) haha. How silly am i! 

Do u not have some family names u can use in the middle perhaps ?


----------



## SecondNote

I like Cora :) probably why I like Nora (which I am naming my girl) haha


----------



## gaiagirl

Thanks ladies! I'm thinking Cora Elise sounds lovely, but that name has no meaning. However my sons middle name also has no significance. Cora Yvonne would have meaning BUT it would leave one grandmother on my side out which I feel like would cause issues lol.

It's funny because where I live Freya is less common than Cora! But not by much, both are fairly seldom used. I do think Freya will get more popular soon...but so could Cora! Ahhhh! 

Tinkerbelle my son is going through an intense phase too. I find every several months he has a peak in intensity then eases up. Mine has been having tantrums and being very clingy plus taking forever at bedtime and waking up early! And he still often wakes at night. So you are definitely not alone! Honestly I feel like ages 0-5 are just one big roller coaster. At least you are a year away from when most say they get way easier!


----------



## Starlight32

Freya and Cora are both uncommon here (I think; I don't know anyone with those names!) but I would guess that Cora is the more popular of the two. 

I got the tdap today. My arm feels a bit sore but nothing alarming. I'm now doing bi weekly appointments instead of monthly. Down to the final stretch!

How much clothes do you need for baby at first? I don't know what sizes to get and how much of what! We got some good deals at a cosignment store today though.


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> i have the gtt coming up this saturday, and i'm suddenly freaking out. I'm so afraid i'll fail

I hope it goes well, try not to worry about it :hugs: I have mine next week and trying not to think about it and hope for the best.


----------



## Squig34

Gaia, I think Cora Elise is beautiful! But if you want to go down the family names route, could you not give her two middle names after both grandmothers?

In DH's family, they don't use family names. In mine they do. So I haven't completely decided, but I think I'm going to give our baby two middle names, one family & one not (it's adding the family name that I'm not certain about, the other two names are picked!)

I know Vaniilla! Scan tomorrow, double digits on Wednesday & 26 weeks on Thursday, just about as exciting as a week gets, eh? ;)

Glad your appointment was all good, Rhi :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Cora Elise is beautiful! Love Elise as a middle name, always seems to flow well with most names.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, I suggest fasting for the one hour if you can and the appt is in the morning. I drank a bunch of milk before, not realizing how much sugar milk has in it, and I think that played into why I failed the one hour. My three hour results were really low with fasting.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight that's such a difficult question! 

Generally speaking I'm not bothered about outfits for when baby is small, she'll just wear sleepsuits or rompers if it's too warm. I'll get probably 10 vests and sleepsuits in each size but we may skip newborn. 

Xander probably only fit into newborn sleepsuits for a week or two, many were too small from birth :dohh: I might see if I can find some up to 1 month/ 12lb sleepsuits though. Saw some beautiful sleepsuits in mamas and papas yesterday but they were £22 for 3, and the newborn size was up to 10lb so I didn't bother, too much of a waste of money :-/


----------



## Boo44

I tend to have 7lbers so the mamas and papas newborn (up to 10lb) is definitely worth it for me as mine don't reach 10lb until 3 or 4 weeks old so it's nice to have something to fit at first. There's nothing I dislike more after having the other two, than planning ahead and buying 0-3 and then they come out 7lb and I have nothing to fit them! Having said that, the next newborn size is only up to 7lb something so that is pushing it a bit. I've bought next up to 1 month size and one set of M&P newborn and I'm hoping that will sort us out for the first few weeks along with presents people are sure to buy us!


----------



## Boo44

Also am I third trimester yet? I'm finding second trimester board a bit less easy to follow these days, yet I'm not ready for labour talk in the third tri board!


----------



## vaniilla

I think you're officially in third tri when you hit 27 weeks, I keep heading over there for a read as like you I can't relate to much in second tri anymore.

starlight - I agree that it's tricky to know how many clothes to buy, I've bought way too much but it was all around £2 a piece on the pumpkin patch sale or our local secondhand kids shop, that and DS was tiny so I'm hoping baby will be similar and get good use out of them - newborn clothes were too big for him.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It is hard to say, my last didn't wear newborn at all as he was too big! 
Would always rather have clothes that are too big, then to have lots of useless stuff that is too small from the word go. Can always go back out and buy smaller items if baby is smaller rather than larger. 

Easier for ladies who have had babies already, generally speaking of course. I could have a 6lbr yet i suppose ! haha.


----------



## Dory85

My first was 8lb 11oz so I decided to just get a couple of newborn and the rest 0-3 because the next baby is generally a bit bigger... only for the second to be 7lb and he needed tiny baby size lol!


----------



## Starlight32

This is what we have. I did end up buying a few higher sizes for pieces that were really good deals at the cosignment shop. 

1 nb button shirt

5 0-3 onesies
1 0-3 romper
3 0-3 footed sleepers

2 3-6 onesies
2 3-6 long sleeve onesies
3 3-6 stretchy pants
3 3-6 lightweight sweaters
1 3-6 footed sleeper

1 6-9 footed sleeper
1 6-9 lightweight sweater
1 6-9 long sleeve shirt

2 9-12 lightweight sweaters
1 9-12 onesie
3 9-12 stretchy pants

1 0-9 wearable blanket


----------



## Becyboo__x

I counted my stuff the other day to make sure to stop buying or continue :dohh: I 100% need to stop :lol: 
never thought about new born stuff DS was 8lb 6.5oz so was pointless having new born, if shes small I'll have to make a last minute trip to get smaller things but I think she will be a chunk.

I have 

35 - 0-3 bodysuits (too many think I went mad in sales)
15 - 0-3 sleepsuits 
Only a few outfits most are 3-6 I realised .. thinking tbh she might be in sleepsuits/lighter clothes when born.

Have few bits in 6-9/9-12/12-18

I have overloaded on bibs about 30 but can never have enough of them!

Tights :lol: went a little crazy but most came with outfits. Think around 20 pairs :rofl:

Looking at second hand buggys atm as I made many mistakes with DS buying brand new and changing within few months :lol: hoping to bag a bargain!

Struggling atm with heartburn I got it nearer end with DS never get heartburn only in pregnancy it seems! .. but this time it's leading me to be sick which is burning my chest/throat :( nothing helps either all medications make me sick :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

My son was only in newborn sizes for just a week or 2. He basically lived in sleepers for the first few months of his life. They are the easiest for the many diaper changes you need to do in the beginning and the most comfortable. Also you might go through 2 or 3 outfits in a day especially in the beginning when they spit up a lot, pee or poop through their diapers. As they get older you don't have to worry as much about it but man I got puked on and peed on many times those first couple months lol


----------



## gaiagirl

Starlight - Personally I would say you need way more, but I tend to err on the side of way too many baby clothes. Lol.

For example I have a whole small tote of just newborn and 0-3 stuff. 

I also don't like doing baby clothes laundry often, since I cloth diaper. So I buy more (used for most part) and wash less! Haha! Honestly though, I think my son went through minimum 3 outfits a day as a newborn.


----------



## Boo44

Starlight32 said:


> This is what we have. I did end up buying a few higher sizes for pieces that were really good deals at the cosignment shop.
> 
> 1 nb button shirt
> 
> 5 0-3 onesies
> 1 0-3 romper
> 3 0-3 footed sleepers
> 
> 2 3-6 onesies
> 2 3-6 long sleeve onesies
> 3 3-6 stretchy pants
> 3 3-6 lightweight sweaters
> 1 3-6 footed sleeper
> 
> 1 6-9 footed sleeper
> 1 6-9 lightweight sweater
> 1 6-9 long sleeve shirt
> 
> 2 9-12 lightweight sweaters
> 1 9-12 onesie
> 3 9-12 stretchy pants
> 
> 1 0-9 wearable blanket

I might be repeating myself here but honestly 0-3 month size was waaaaay too big for both of my newborns and I was so glad I had other sizes ready. I guess you could wait until nearer the time and see if you're predicted a big baby then they might go straight into 0-3 but generally speaking they swamp most new babies xx


----------



## gaiagirl

Yes I agree. I would have at least a couple NB sleepers and onesies. My son didn't fit 0-3 until he was about a month.


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/Screenshot_2016-03-14-22-01-21_zpstqs1ngvu.png

Just won this :) wasn't wanting to spend a bomb on anything or new as I did with DS and changed it all the time :dohh: didn't want to go down that route again. But I got it for £64 excluding post .. carrycot was never used :) (I never used one with DS tbh) .. but it looks immaculate :)


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks all! Three of the 0-3 onsies and the three 0-3 sleepers look really small so I haven't bought any nb. The brand of the small looking stuff is Gerbers; does anyone know if this brand is known for running small?

We could definitely stand to get a few more onesies and sleepers, nb or 0-3 for frequent changing. The onesies were priced well at the cosignment shop so we could go back and get some more. The sleepers were not as reasonably priced at the cosignment store; we got a good value pack at a big box store, so going back and getting more of those is probably the best bet.

I am a twin so I was tiny when born. Not sure how big baby girl will be!


----------



## gaiagirl

Yeah, Gerber makes tiny stuff.


----------



## Starlight32

I did a Google search and people are saying that you should think of Gerber as a size down. So I guess it's like I really have 3 nb onesies and 3 nb sleepers. 2 0-3 onesies and 0 0-3 sleepers. We will make another Goodwill and Cosignment shop trip before baby is born!


----------



## vaniilla

Beccy - that's a brilliant price! I love the print, it's very cute :)


----------



## GeralynB

Yes, gerber runs small. I would definitely get more than what you have. Are you having a shower? If you are I would wait until after to see what you get as gifts. People tend to buy a lot of newborn and 0-3 size clothes


----------



## Squig34

What a bargain Becy!

I bought some tiny baby things the other day - I think Squiggle will only be about 5lbs. But I'll probably get something in newborn size too just in case I'm wrong!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I still have tons of things to buy and it's dawned on me there's only 3 more pay days before my due date eek. 

I booked a holiday last week, wasn't going to originally but it will be the last one just the three of us. I'll be 35 weeks pregnant but it's not too long a journey. 

Love the pram Beccy! 

I also found a really cheap second hand travel system as I think I will only use it for 9 or 10 months like I did with DS then buy a pushchair.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I need to go through what we've got, what we can reuse from my son and what we've bought. My son was in newborn for ages and even in one or two tiny baby and yet he was 8.5lb! Yet I've still bought too much 0-3 and not enough newborn! My SIL is due any day with a baby girl though so I expect we'll get newborn stuff from her.


----------



## Starlight32

Besides clothes, what else does everyone have it buy?

I'm still looking for a baby bath. Suggestions are welcome! Currently debating between the two below but looking for something safe and easy to use. 

Angelcare bath support
https://m.target.com/p/angelcare-baby-bath-support-turquoise/-/A-14300806

The First Years tub sling
https://www.walmart.com/ip/14254249...bf1-f519-4d05-b9df-3092d9b8c91d&selected=true


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had a tippitoes bath that I liked, need to get it down from the loft. 

We still need to get furniture for the nursery, that's our main expense left.


----------



## vaniilla

We've had nothing to buy for baby for almost a month now, the furniture is being delivered this Saturday and once that's up the nursery will be finished.

The only thing left on my list is pyjamas and a thin dressing gown for the hospital and my hospital bag will be all packed. 


Starlight - We're reusing a baby bath seat thingy from DS, it's very similar to the angelcare one you're looking at.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We're getting the angel care thing you're looking at. We didn't bother with xander but baby will need a seat so we can put them in the bath together 

I still need so so much! And we only have 3 paydays too. Crap!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

My dd was also in newborn clothes for so long it seems like. At a week past due she was only 6.6 so she was tiny. This baby feels so much bigger with all the moving and everything that she does but I'll be shocked if she is much over 7lbs at the biggest. I have quite a bit of both newborn and 0-3 clothing, some from dd others that I bought but I have not counted :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I still need a baby bath and support, more nappies, more bibs and muslins, a few more clothes, changing bag, changing mat, monitor, cot/mattress/bedding, extras for the pushchair like parasol ect, sunshades for car, bottles and steriliser, dummies, nursing bras and vests and a million other things :wacko:


----------



## Starlight32

I'm dreading shopping for nursing bras. I hate shopping for bras in general. And I hate spending a bunch of money on bras.


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> i have the gtt coming up this saturday, and i'm suddenly freaking out. I'm so afraid i'll fail
> 
> I hope it goes well, try not to worry about it :hugs: I have mine next week and trying not to think about it and hope for the best.Click to expand...

thanks hun- i hate freaking out about this stuff. at least once it's over it's done i hope.



Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, I suggest fasting for the one hour if you can and the appt is in the morning. I drank a bunch of milk before, not realizing how much sugar milk has in it, and I think that played into why I failed the one hour. My three hour results were really low with fasting.

I failed by seven points the first time i took it with dd, and the lab was angry that my mw okayed every part of the meal i was having with my first, and they said it was really my drs. fault. so i'm definitely fasting! going in first thing in the am and doing it, and then i'll feast on my way home lol



Starlight32 said:


> Thanks all! Three of the 0-3 onsies and the three 0-3 sleepers look really small so I haven't bought any nb. The brand of the small looking stuff is Gerbers; does anyone know if this brand is known for running small?
> 
> We could definitely stand to get a few more onesies and sleepers, nb or 0-3 for frequent changing. The onesies were priced well at the cosignment shop so we could go back and get some more. The sleepers were not as reasonably priced at the cosignment store; we got a good value pack at a big box store, so going back and getting more of those is probably the best bet.
> 
> I am a twin so I was tiny when born. Not sure how big baby girl will be!

gerbers def. runs super small. I remember having a 12 m outfit that fit my girl like a 3-6 month. And i only bought one nb this time, cause my girl was so long she didn't fit into any nb last time, went right into 0-3! so i skipped the nb size.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, both the ob and lab said I could eat beforehand. I read online that eating protein rich foods is better than fasting for the gtt (like a lot of people said they eat eggs). I don't eat eggs and get most of my protein from milk. So I drank a bunch of milk without looking at the sugar in it!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, having a small panic this afternoon. Going to call my midwife, have been having pink and red spotting since last night and it's starting to panic me. Initially thought it was because me and hubby dtd the night before and he'd irritated my cervix but it's got redder and more persistent sonce so now i'm not sure. Has anyone else had any second tri bleeding? Had lots in first tri with dd1 but never this late on before...


----------



## vaniilla

wishuwerehere said:


> Hi everyone, having a small panic this afternoon. Going to call my midwife, have been having pink and red spotting since last night and it's starting to panic me. Initially thought it was because me and hubby dtd the night before and he'd irritated my cervix but it's got redder and more persistent sonce so now i'm not sure. Has anyone else had any second tri bleeding? Had lots in first tri with dd1 but never this late on before...

It could still be from DTD, there's increased blood flow to your cervix and it's all more sensitive so it could still be irritated, It's a good idea that you're calling your midwife for some reassurance so that you're not worrying. :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry to hear that wish, hoping it is just an irritated cervix but it should definitely be checked. I have no experience other than I had cervical ectropion ( not spelt correctly ) which I was told might cause bleeding last pregnancy.


----------



## gaiagirl

No experience but I do think it could be from dtd. I hope that's all it is.

Did you know the location of your placenta? Was it covering cervix at all?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope everything is okay wish :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh wish I'm so sorry I hope it's nothing. I'd be freaking out! 

Talked to my office today, they said fasting is great and always affects the tests in a positive way and gives more accurate results! So fasting for the gtt on Saturday is a actually preferred! And yeah lab said fast as well :)


----------



## Squig34

Hope all is well wish & that your midwife was able to offer some reassurance.

Some of the stuff you're mentioning isn't even on my list yet. Getting it isn't that stressful to me, it's knowing WHAT I need to get.

What baby monitors do you all have experience of & any recommendations? I think I'm happy enough with bog standard, no need for video or mattress pads (baby will be in with us for hopefully at least 6 months).


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, I'm trying to decide on baby monitor too. The only fancy thing I was thinking looked good is the temperature reading.


----------



## SecondNote

I hope everything is ok, wish! 

Anyone else have sore joints? Since yesterday I swear every joint in my body has started aching and hurting. One minute my wrist is throbbing, then my knee, then my hip, my fingers and so on. :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We'll be getting one of the Motorola ones with the video and temp reading. 

We just had a standard sound monitor when we had xander but I had so many panic attacks when he was tiny and I couldn't stand for him to be out of my sight so I would go to bed with him at 6.30 every night. I'm hoping a video monitor will make me feel a little better. 

My sister has a Motorola one and loves it so we'll go for something similar


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, thanks for the good wishes. Midwife seemed happy it was from dtd as it's just spotting but i should go back to her if it persists or gets worse. My placenta is clear of my cervix so hopefully nothing to worry about there. My dh is going to be a bit gutted though because i'm going to be a bit cagey about having sex now!

I love my video monitor, still use it for my 2 year old. It's a samsung one I think, ILs bought it for us and it was a fantastic gift.


----------



## vaniilla

wishuwerehere - I'm glad to hear the mw thinks it's nothing to worry about :)


we've gone for a motorola video one too after a recommendation from a friend. 

Secondnote - yes to aches, I'm getting carpal tunnel in my hands now and I've been waking with numb arms for a while now. A nice bath is quite relaxing I've found and helps with the aches.


----------



## Tinky_82

Good news wish.
We have an angel care one with the pad under the mattress (no video as I think I'd get obsessive with it) I love having the pad under the mattress though it makes dh and I feel reassured - even when he was in the room with us. We've had a couple of false alarms but at least we know it works.


----------



## Starlight32

How does the under the mattress thing work?


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight32 said:


> How does the under the mattress thing work?

It picks up very slight movements to monitor breathing. If it doesn't sense anything over a mibute or so it beeps and parents go running. The alarm went off a few times when ds was young as they can have odd breathing patterns, he was always fine but glad we got the alert. Since then it's gone off a few time cos he moved right to the top of the bed. I'd like to keep using it until he's a teenager


----------



## mommyxofxone

We just hae a standard monitor. Reminds me I have to make sure it still works lol. We didn't do video cause I freaked out after friends had someone hack into theirs and start talking to the kid ! Yikes!!!!

And the joints- I hae issues with my knees :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I also use the onion pad one =) 

GLad to hear all is okay wish


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Also how annoying is that ad! Go away lol whenever I try and close it I end up on the website :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







Screenshot_2016-03-15-23-30-08.jpg
File size: 28.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Starlight32

So the movement monitors work even under the thick mattress? I'd its under the mattress, is the cord too close to baby?


----------



## babyclements

So my husband I I have been hoping to move out of Houston (we moved here 6 years ago) he's from Houston, I Ireland, I've siblings in NY and been wanting to move there awhile now. He is in NY this week at conferences with work and he called me to say that a job offer within his company that may be coming his way in NY, it's within his line of business and exactly what he wants to move up into. He has been working closely all week with the guy hiring!! Crazy thing is it would mean moving ASAP, in a matter of weeks, before baby is here!!!!!!! I've a feeling I'm gonna be packing a 4 bedroom house to move across country before June :O


----------



## gaiagirl

Crazy but exciting!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Starlight32 said:


> So the movement monitors work even under the thick mattress? I'd its under the mattress, is the cord too close to baby?

It works through the mattress, but once when my son was older 10 months ish he managed to pull a length of the cord into his cot which scared me a lot. I'll be very careful about where I secure the cord this time. There are wireless options that clip onto a nappy, I believe they're called a snuzi?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I want a video monitor but I don't know where to look.. Can you get a decent one for forty/fifty ish pounds? Have a feeling that budget could be a bit low x


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I want a video monitor but I don't know where to look.. Can you get a decent one for forty/fifty ish pounds? Have a feeling that budget could be a bit low x

https://www.johnlewis.com/motorola-...2187309&s_kwcid=403x741182&tmad=c&tmcampid=73 

this one seems to have good reviews :flower:



We've decided to get a snuzpod for co-sleeping, hopefully it will do the trick as DS was a nightmare sleeping unless he was being held close.


----------



## Tinky_82

AngelofTroy said:


> Starlight32 said:
> 
> 
> So the movement monitors work even under the thick mattress? I'd its under the mattress, is the cord too close to baby?
> 
> It works through the mattress, but once when my son was older 10 months ish he managed to pull a length of the cord into his cot which scared me a lot. I'll be very careful about where I secure the cord this time. There are wireless options that clip onto a nappy, I believe they're called a snuzi?Click to expand...

That's a bit scary angel! We put the wire down through the slats of the cot and secure underneath. We also used it with a moses basket - you put it underneath the whole moses basket in that case - not the mattress.


----------



## AngelofTroy

It was scary! We had it through the slats under the mattress but it must have been too loosely secured. He was (and is) a fiddler!


----------



## GeralynB

babyclements said:


> So my husband I I have been hoping to move out of Houston (we moved here 6 years ago) he's from Houston, I Ireland, I've siblings in NY and been wanting to move there awhile now. He is in NY this week at conferences with work and he called me to say that a job offer within his company that may be coming his way in NY, it's within his line of business and exactly what he wants to move up into. He has been working closely all week with the guy hiring!! Crazy thing is it would mean moving ASAP, in a matter of weeks, before baby is here!!!!!!! I've a feeling I'm gonna be packing a 4 bedroom house to move across country before June :O

Where in NY would you be moving? I'm on Long Island. That's exciting that you might be moving but definitely stressful too


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I'm always so intrigued by the things you ladies talk about buying that we don't have in the US. I think the mattress monitor thing is such a cool idea! I'm not sure of anything we have here that is similar but there could be something I just don't know about. I had to Co sleep with dd and it was amazing so thinking of doing the same again so I don't even know how something like that would work but like I said, such a cool thing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

baby clements that's wild! but awesome! meaning you'd be around siblings for the birth of this one!!! i hope it all happens super fast so you can settle once you're there!


----------



## Starlight32

Babyclements, wow that would be a big move! How would you feel about changing obs at the end of pregnancy? Could be an exciting opportunity for your family though too!

Miracles, the US does have movement monitors. I've never looked into them too much because a cord being around baby's crib scares me, but I like the idea of them (besides the cord).

One think the UK has that the US doesn't (or not many hospitals have) is the 'gas and air' (laughing gas here, nitrous oxide) for labor; I find that interesting because I see people here talking about gas and air a lot.


----------



## Boo44

mommyxofxone said:


> We just hae a standard monitor. Reminds me I have to make sure it still works lol. We didn't do video cause I freaked out after friends had someone hack into theirs and start talking to the kid ! Yikes!!!!
> 
> And the joints- I hae issues with my knees :(

Eek this is totally scary what happened? I'm not into video monitors either, I think I would get too obsessive over it. Both times before we've used our Motorola one which is just a sound monitor and temperature. I found it was more than enough for me. I don't want to be monitoring the position of the baby and looking every 5 seconds I don't think I'd ever rest!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight I've noticed US ladies commenting before about how gas and air isn't used over there, which just seems so strange to me. I think it's the difference for a lot of people between wanting an epidural or not.


----------



## GeralynB

Yea Canada does gas and air as well but not the US. The US is not really mother/baby friendly when it comes to birth. There are so many things I don't like about it. You really have to know your rights and not be afraid to speak up to the doctors/nurses. My last birth would have surely ended with a c-section if I was using an OB as opposed to a midwife 

I finally picked a doula and am having a meeting with her on Monday to go over our birth plan . We took a Bradley method class with her during my last pregnancy so both DH and I are already familiar with her.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Geralyn what's the Bradley method? 

Had mw today, everything was fine, just BP, pee and hb really but she's also taken bloods to check liver function because I've been so so itcy. My arms and legs have been bruised and bleeding from scratching so much but I can't stop!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad your appointment went well pixie and hopefully the results will come back all normal X

That's good you've chosen your doula Geralyn.. Yes I've heard certain places in the states are quite 'clinical' when it comes to birth? Like with the no gas and air and not being encouraging about different birthing positions and that sort of thing.


----------



## gaiagirl

That's so strange, I didn't know US didn't do gas! Canada does and one local midwife even has it for home births. Not mine though, so just good old hot water for me...and breathing lol.

Canada has angel care and snuza which are both breathing/movement monitors. We have angel care and the cord is a bit concerning if not secured but my son was really not alone in his room much haha. 

I'm considering a doula this time but I'm really on the fence. It's around $750 which we don't really have extra after buying a new vehicle and taxes etc but with our son being here I feel it may be a good support for me in case he needs to help or be with my son.


----------



## Squig34

Glad all was well, wish!

Glad you had a good appt Pixie & hope your blood test is clear although the itching sounds miserable :(

That sounds exciting but also hectic babyclements - good luck!

Double Digit Day for me!

Seems like Motorola is getting good recommendations for monitors then?


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Geralyn what's the Bradley method?
> 
> Had mw today, everything was fine, just BP, pee and hb really but she's also taken bloods to check liver function because I've been so so itcy. My arms and legs have been bruised and bleeding from scratching so much but I can't stop!

I'm so sorry to hear about the itching :hugs: make sure you're wearing loose as possible clothing, try doing what you would do for chicken pox - aqueous calamine and warm baths, icing the really itchy bits helps too. I had OC with DS and I'm dreading it coming back, I really hope it's not what you have and that the itchiness subsides :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

lil pixie - the Bradley method is just different techniques (breathing, positions, counter pressure, massage, etc) to help you and your partner in a natural child birth


----------



## Lil_Pixie

vaniilla said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn what's the Bradley method?
> 
> Had mw today, everything was fine, just BP, pee and hb really but she's also taken bloods to check liver function because I've been so so itcy. My arms and legs have been bruised and bleeding from scratching so much but I can't stop!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the itching :hugs: make sure you're wearing loose as possible clothing, try doing what you would do for chicken pox - aqueous calamine and warm baths, icing the really itchy bits helps too. I had OC with DS and I'm dreading it coming back, I really hope it's not what you have and that the itchiness subsides :hugs:Click to expand...

It's not likely to be OC so I'm sure it'll be fine, I just wanted to make sure I got it checked out so I don't have to think about it again. Mw said she'll call me tomorrow if it's anything to worry about.

I've been having my showers as cold as I can stand and running my hands under the cold tap because it's so much worse when I'm warm. 

Dh has swapped sides in bed with me so I'm next to the window and I'm sleeping with them open and keeping my feel out of the covers. I was thinking of trying e45 cream? I'm not one for moisturising normally so no idea what's left help lol 

Is it likely to come back since you've had it before or is it just luck of the draw?


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Geralyn what's the Bradley method?
> 
> Had mw today, everything was fine, just BP, pee and hb really but she's also taken bloods to check liver function because I've been so so itcy. My arms and legs have been bruised and bleeding from scratching so much but I can't stop!

I've itched throughout all my pregnancies and scratched til I bleed but I've never had OC. Things that help me a little bit are not having baths or showers too hot, moisturising and trying not to shave too regularly. Mine is mostly on my legs but on my arms to a certain extent too.

Reflux and heartburn has got me vomiting after eating everything today. I'm feeling very sorry for myself and fed up.


----------



## Boo44

I wonder if this is just an 'itchy stage' of pregnancy - I've been itching like mad too! Mainly my heels of my feet on a night. Obviously I wanted to make sure it wasn't OC so I had my liver bloods checked last week and they were completely normal. Still itchy though! Will get them to recheck my bloods in a couple of weeks to be on the safe side. But have heard a lot of people being itchy around this stage without OC. My skin is wrecked and my hands are covered in dermatitis! Not sexy lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm itchy too and my hands are falling apart, I made my fingers bleed putting on a coat the other day! Just where they're so dry and papery. :( I had bloods.taken yesterday and they're all fine though.


----------



## Starlight32

So my husband now wants to have two names in mind for when baby is born and name her after birth. So baby girl will either be Hannah Marie or Emma Christine (that's our plan for now at least). I had suggested Emma to my husband early on and he had vetoed it, but I guess he changed his mind lol


----------



## wishuwerehere

It's nice to have two names ready starlight, then you can pick the one that suits her best 

People who work, how long have you got left until you go on maternity leave? I have 10 weeks tomorrow and definitely counting down now!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

29 weeks today only 11 weeks to go!

Kind of still feels ages away :lol:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

My sil had oc with both pregnancies and was so miserable at the end. Both times they induced her a few weeks early because of it. Fingers crossed for all of you ladies suffering that it is not that! Hopefully you can find some relief from the itching as well!


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> 29 weeks today only 11 weeks to go!
> 
> Kind of still feels ages away :lol:

Just think that at the end of the month you'll be in single weeks!


I can't wait for third tri, I feel that second tri should have long gone by now! every week that goes by I feel more confident that no matter what happens baby will be okay, you'd think the worry would reduce by now but really, I don't think it ever does. :wine:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would like it to be June now ! hahah


----------



## jalilma

Lil_Pixie said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Geralyn what's the Bradley method?
> 
> Had mw today, everything was fine, just BP, pee and hb really but she's also taken bloods to check liver function because I've been so so itcy. My arms and legs have been bruised and bleeding from scratching so much but I can't stop!
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about the itching :hugs: make sure you're wearing loose as possible clothing, try doing what you would do for chicken pox - aqueous calamine and warm baths, icing the really itchy bits helps too. I had OC with DS and I'm dreading it coming back, I really hope it's not what you have and that the itchiness subsides :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's not likely to be OC so I'm sure it'll be fine, I just wanted to make sure I got it checked out so I don't have to think about it again. Mw said she'll call me tomorrow if it's anything to worry about.
> 
> I've been having my showers as cold as I can stand and running my hands under the cold tap because it's so much worse when I'm warm.
> 
> Dh has swapped sides in bed with me so I'm next to the window and I'm sleeping with them open and keeping my feel out of the covers. I was thinking of trying e45 cream? I'm not one for moisturising normally so no idea what's left help lol
> 
> Is it likely to come back since you've had it before or i
> Have you ever heard of PUPPS.... I had that the last 10 weeks with my last pregnancy. I was super itchy....literally went away within a few hours of birth. Its not harmful... Just annoying. I used benadryl to sleep. Hope you feel better soon.Click to expand...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I feel like its flying! And think some of us will have May babies and it will be April in less than a fortnight. 

Don't know of we've been over this before but has anybody had a water birth before? What was it like? X


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> We just hae a standard monitor. Reminds me I have to make sure it still works lol. We didn't do video cause I freaked out after friends had someone hack into theirs and start talking to the kid ! Yikes!!!!
> 
> And the joints- I hae issues with my knees :(
> 
> Eek this is totally scary what happened? I'm not into video monitors either, I think I would get too obsessive over it. Both times before we've used our Motorola one which is just a sound monitor and temperature. I found it was more than enough for me. I don't want to be monitoring the position of the baby and looking every 5 seconds I don't think I'd ever rest!Click to expand...

i wouldn't stop looking either! apparently some of the monitors can connect to the internet. And like anything else, can be hacked. someone apparently hacked into the monitor and had been watching the house. heard on the news it's common because then they can SEE inside your house, they try to look through monitors and so forth. but the guy started yelling at the baby, i think he was crying? they ripped it out of the wall an never plugged it in again. 



Becyboo__x said:


> 29 weeks today only 11 weeks to go!
> 
> Kind of still feels ages away :lol:

Congrats hun!!!! and yeah, it doesn't feel like it'll ever get here! happy 29 weeks.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:



> I would like it to be June now ! hahah

meee tooooooo


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah but some of us will have July babies (probably me ) hahaha. NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## wishuwerehere

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I feel like its flying! And think some of us will have May babies and it will be April in less than a fortnight.
> 
> Don't know of we've been over this before but has anybody had a water birth before? What was it like? X

I had a home water birth with dd2 and it was amazing. Definitely hoping to do it again. It didn't remove the pain of contractions per se but it took the weight of my body and soothed any other discomfort i had so i could really focus on pushing. When i had dd1 i had a 'dry' birth and a second degree tear but my water birth i only had a graze. It also felt more natural and easier to pull her up to my chest myself, and the time right after she was born felt much more focussed in on the two of us because of this as we didn't have midwives moving her about or in my face. I would totally recommend it :thumbup:


----------



## karlilay

I haven't had a water birth, but I have booked into my birth center and hope to have one this time! I hear good things :) two days off 29 weeks for me too. I'm so uncomfortable :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you wish I'm definitely considering one. 

That's true rhi I guess there will be a range of May, June and July babies! 

To be honest I'm not bothered about going overdue.. I might not ever be pregnant again which is a sad thought :( plus I'm not in too discomfort or pain yet bit I guess that could change!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I am SO uncomfortable. My back, hips and stomach are killing me. I'm not sure I'll be able to drive for much longer, my hips hurt so much when I lift my leg and yesterday I was struggling to lift my foot to put it on the brake. When I'm in bed I'm like a beached whale :rofl: I can't move or turn over or get up. I need support rails like an old woman lol

There is one birth pool on the delivery suite at our hospital and we are able to have a vbac water birth at our hospital so it's a possibility! I'd love to try it  

I think I'll be having a July baby unless i choose a section


----------



## gaiagirl

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Don't know of we've been over this before but has anybody had a water birth before? What was it like? X

I did! It went smoothly for most part but I have some reservations about pushing in water this time. I LOVED it for pain relief. But I kind of felt like it possibly changed the first hour after birth for me. I had to get out right away because there was blood and they wanted to check that out, my son was screaming on hubby's chest, I also wonder if water temp was slightly low and affected his blood sugar which made nursing a bit tricky for us the first 24 hours. I'm going to discuss further with my midwives before delivering this time but I'm unsure whether I'll push in water or get out to push this time. 

I definitely want a pool again though!


----------



## gaiagirl

Woo-hoo posted 99 days!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mine will definitely be June unless it arrives before 38 weeks. 

Just ordered pretty much the whole NEXT unisex range of baby clothes as I had a voucher left over from my Birthday. 

I have my 28 week scan on Tuesday, a little worried we will accidently find out the gender haha. What are scans like in general at that point? I remember having one at 35 weeks with my son and you couldn't really make out much as baby is so big and taking up room. Will it be a similar sort of thing at this stage?


----------



## Dory85

I had a 28 week scan with my first and it was my clearest scan of them all!


----------



## GeralynB

I would love a water birth but they don't have tubs where I'm giving birth. Last time I labored in the shower and that helped a lot so will probably try to do that again. 

They don't do scans here after 20 weeks unless it's medically necessary


----------



## Squig34

I'd have loved a waterbirth but it's not an option for me due to the monitoring baby will need. I know several girls who've had them & a mixture of giving birth both in & out of water - they certainly got the thumbs up.

Dory, I feel so sorry for you too! 

6.5 weeks of work left for me, wish, but that's cos I'm having my baby in May & I need some time to get ready!! I can't wait to go off though!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig my hospital has monitors that can go in the water, maybe yours does too? 

I've only got 7 more weeks in work, even though baby will definitely not be here in may :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

9 more weeks at work for me, and 12 more until I'm due (although I expect to go over).


----------



## GeralynB

My lower back on my left side is killing me from picking up my son all the time. I'm trying not to do it as much but sometimes it can't be avoided like to put him in his highchair, car seat, etc


----------



## vaniilla

GeralynB said:


> My lower back on my left side is killing me from picking up my son all the time. I'm trying not to do it as much but sometimes it can't be avoided like to put him in his highchair, car seat, etc

I'm sorry to hear you're getting back pain, make sure oh is giving you lots of back rubs!


I didn't have a water birth but I did spend over an hour in the bath at home and it was really helpful until it got freezing cold and I was unable to get out :dohh:, I'm in two minds whether to ask for it at hospital or just go for an epidural straight away but you can go in and decide it's not for you.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

They don't routinely here either geralyn they just want to keep an eye on the growth as DS was apparently a bit on the small side for his gestation at birth. 

Dory that's interesting I just assumed everything would be more crowded and less visible now. Can't wait to see bubs again either way :)


----------



## Dory85

I didn't try a birthing pool but I did try baths with both my labours and hated them. I'm pretty sure I'm in the minority though. When I'm contracting I need to be stood up and not bent at all. I actually delivered my second standing up lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I feel like its flying! And think some of us will have May babies and it will be April in less than a fortnight.
> 
> Don't know of we've been over this before but has anybody had a water birth before? What was it like? X

It does feel like it's going quick like the months seem to just come and go but then I feel June is ages away and it usually starts going slower nearer the time I'm just impatient :rofl: .. I'm betting I'll go overdue I don't mind as long as it's before they want to induce etc family think she will come 31st may that's my step dad's birthday :)! And it's wit week the week when I'm due which would be lovely for birthdays in future :winkwink: I guess it's a waiting game. I'm not prepared yet either I need this time to sort everything :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think water births are each to their own .. you either get on with it and love it or complete opposite .. I've never had one but just know from watching of them it's not for me. I couldn't move much with DS it hurt to lay down/stand up so I ended up on my knees on the bed leaning over the backrest :lol: and had him like that only way I felt ok :dohh:


----------



## gaiagirl

The tub I rented was deep enough that I could be leaned over the sides on my knees and was still under water. I think a bathtub would be really uncomfortable because of how shallow it is. This was very different!


----------



## ehjmorris

AngelofTroy said:


> 9 more weeks at work for me, and 12 more until I'm due (although I expect to go over).

I also have 9 weeks left of work and he should be here mid june :)


----------



## gaiagirl

Ugh I just stepped on scale to see a 24 lb increase! I'm not happy. Its evening and I just ate so hopefully in morning it will be 22ish but that is still a bit high for me. I think I have to really watch my diet more than I have been :(


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh god I haven't weighed myself since mw did at booking - not looking forward to my next appt! I am still eating like I'm pregnant with twin baby elephants :dohh: 

Re the bath - I hated being in the bathtub during labour, it felt very restrictive, but my hired tub was massive and felt very, well, womb like lol. There was plenty of room to kneel, but I agree it's definitely a something to do only if you feel comfortable


----------



## joeybrooks

I would love to try a water birth, it was what I wanted with my first, especially after visiting the beautiful birthing rooms at my hospital that had the pools, but because I had pre eclampsia and complications, I never got near any of those lovely rooms. I remember asking in my gas and air delerium where the lovely rooms with the sofas etc were and with such sympathy in her eyes, the midwife just said "aw love, you won't be going to one of those". She then explained to my mum that I was in a room that doubles up as a theatre in case anything went really wrong. I didnt know that until afterwards though, thankfully.

I'm not sure if they will give me the option of trying a water birth this time, I suppose it is something I really need to ask. I know I wasnt allowed to opt to go to my local midwife led unit (which I'd have loved to go to, it is all newly built) due to my high risk, but maybe if all is going well towards the end they might let me try the water birth.

I havent checked the scales since my booking in appointment. I spent the first 14 weeks being sick, the next 10 weeks eating with trepidation in case I was sick and it's only the last wee while that I've been back to eating normally, so I'm trying not to worry too much about my weight. I know my belly is very big, bump has taken on a life of it's own, but I really dont feel like I've gained weight anywhere else - how could I running after my crazy 3 year old.

On that subject, I was off yesterday for St Patrick's day and had a lovely day planned with him and it just went all wrong. He played me up all day, was so grumpy and disobedient. When I told him off he just laughed at me and I just felt so out of control and sad. We get so little quality time together as I work full time that I was really looking forward to a fun day (there was a party/fun day on in a local park and I took him there and he just cried the entire time to go home).

I know I am too soft on him, when I issue threats he doesnt take them seriously, probably because I don't follow through on them which I know I'm going to have to change. He is with my husband a few days a week when he is off and my mum has him a few afternoons a week too, and he doesnt behave like this with either of them, but he knows I'm a soft touch, which I am, but the guilt of being a working mother I think stops me from being too hard on him.

For about the last year too he wakes in the night and I get into his bed beside him, but with said bump being as big as it is and the associated aches and pains, it is getting more difficult to do this. There is no point in me sending my husband down as he just wants me and he will have a meltdown if I dont go into him. Again, because I have work the next day and he has nursery, the easier option is just to get in beside him so that we can all sleep, but I know this has to change as I can't keep it up the bigger I get, and especially when the baby comes.

Another thing is that he has gotten so so so clingy to me. I can't leave the room without him panicking and running after me. Basically if I'm not in view, he freaks out, and yet he is ok with daddy and granny when I'm at work!

Can anyone relate and offer any advice!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Apparently there is a swine flu "breakout" in my town atm... I think people are getting a bit carried away calling it a breakout but a little boy died last week and it had been all over f.b (ya know how it is) and i did wonder what had happened as noone was saying anything and there was nothing in the paper. This morning the paper says he died from swin flu :( poor little bubba, only in nursery! Now they are saying that the hospital have been treating others from the town etc and my sons school sent home letters at the beginning of the week warning us about flu in the area (which now makes more sense then it did at the time) I never even had my flu jab! ooops.


----------



## mommyxofxone

gaiagirl said:


> Woo-hoo posted 99 days!

happy 98 days (says today) !!!!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Apparently there is a swine flu "breakout" in my town atm... I think people are getting a bit carried away calling it a breakout but a little boy died last week and it had been all over f.b (ya know how it is) and i did wonder what had happened as noone was saying anything and there was nothing in the paper. This morning the paper says he died from swin flu :( poor little bubba, only in nursery! Now they are saying that the hospital have been treating others from the town etc and my sons school sent home letters at the beginning of the week warning us about flu in the area (which now makes more sense then it did at the time) I never even had my flu jab! ooops.


It's always SOMETHING to scare us with i swear. I haven't heard anything about the flu this winter, but all about this damn zika virus and theres a bunch of cases in our state. Last year it was ebola ! always something. i try to just ignore it all. Or i'm going to put my house in a bubble.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi I don't think swine flu is much worse than regular flu really. My mum had it when the initial breakout was all over the news, she already has copd and an autoimmune disease and is always sick and she wasn't too ill with it at all. I think it's only of those many things that's generally fine but has the potential for extreme cases. What a shame for the little boy :-( things like that give me nightmares. I wish we could protect them from everything. 

Joey sorry to hear about your troubles with your son :hugs: I've got no advice unfortunately, we're having big issued with our son too :-( I don't feel link I have any control over him at all at the minute and my stinky pregnant attitude is making things infinitely worse - I go from fine to tearing my hair out stressed/crying/angry in seconds but I can't help it. I feel like there's no peace in my life at all right now. 

As for the sleep thing I know it's awful when our kids are upset but maybe it'd be a good idea to make a clean break from getting in his bed on a Friday night so he has time to adjust a bit by Monday? You could explain to him that your feeling tired and sore so daddy will turn know him back in through the night but he's got to sleep by himself. I find xander copes much better with things he doesn't like if we talk it through first and he knows it's coming. Plus it makes me feel better. Thankfully xander wakes quite a lot through the night but just to be tucked back in, he hates sleeping near people - if we longer over a cuddle too long he tells us to get out of his room :haha:


----------



## Dory85

Just back from the midwife and I'm measuring 2 weeks ahead. It's kind of a relief after all the comments on my bump being big.

She's also breech but that's not a concern yet. I was do pleased it's not my normal midwife because she hurts when she takes blood and scratched me with the needle once.


----------



## karlilay

Does anyone else do certain silly things that make you stop and think twice, and remember that your actually growing a baby!?nor is that just me? I talk a lot about her, I'm always buying stuff etc, but I made these little headbands for her today and the bigger bows for Madi and just had this Sudden realisation I was having baby! And another daughter! Something I've wanted into so long. I feel like I forget with all the rushing around after the kids, and busy life, but I am just so thankful and excited to meet her!


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - I think about it a lot, I still can't get over that the month I got my bfp I was due to start injections, I was so sure it wasn't going to happen that it still hasn't fully sunk in that we're having another baby yet! 

We used the dr sears behaviour book when DS was younger and I'd really recommend it, he has some really good suggestions on how to deal with sleep and discipline issues without being too authoritarian.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Joey my son is 4 and also wakes in the night shouting for me and I also have to get into bed next to him and snuggle up until he goes back to sleep! I've also tried sending my husband to his room but he has a meltdown as only I will do. Recently it's only been once in the night but sometimes it's a few times and im panicking because there's no way I can combine that with doing night feeds too! 

I've looked in one of my parenting books and it says I need to get into the habit of not getting into bed next to him at bedtime to get him off to sleep as he's then reliant on that to get back to sleep whenever he wakes in the night. It suggests doing it gradually like starting off with laying down next to them but on top of the covers then start just sitting on the bed next to them ect ect until you eventually can just tuck them up on their own and they will get to sleep themselves. So I'm going to start trying that X


----------



## Starlight32

Just wanted to pop in and say I hope everyone is doing well!

Karli, cute bows!

How does the mw or ob know baby's position without an ultrasound?


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Karli, cute bows!
> 
> How does the mw or ob know baby's position without an ultrasound?

They can usually just feel the baby's position by pressing on your stomach


----------



## gaiagirl

Joey I am finding this age tough and pretty demanding...day and night. My son is just over 3 but I am 10000% sure he will still wake once at night when he's 4 too. He's just always been that way. We have been able to slowly shift to DH doing bedtime and even sometimes DH going in when he wakes. I am trying not to worry much about getting things a certain way before baby because I suspect that no matter what progress we make...he will wake and want mom at night when the turmoil of new baby hits. I think likely he will just join us in our bed halfway through the night once baby is here and I can't sleep in his room. 

Behaviour wise, I recommend Janet Lansburys blog and Laura Markhams peaceful parenting book. Also Daniel Siegels books called The Whole Brain Child and No Drama discipline are awesome.


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> Just wanted to pop in and say I hope everyone is doing well!
> 
> Karli, cute bows!
> 
> How does the mw or ob know baby's position without an ultrasound?


What Geralyn said - they learn to feel baby's position with their hands. If position isn't optimal or they're unsure at 36 weeks they will book a scan to confirm.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Happy 27 weeks to me and teeny! 

that's third tri right? 

Gtt this am, and i'm freaking out. i hate this damn test.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy 3rd tri too Mommy! Good luck with the GTT test. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Congratulations on reaching third tri mommy and teeny! :dance:

I hope the GTT goes well today mommy :dust:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hope the gtt goes well mommy :hugs: mines on Monday - I'll have to find something to entertain myself with so it's not so miserable 

Xander has a sickness bug :-( he was sick at my sisters last night while we were visiting. They'd just decided to have hotdogs for tea and he sobbed the whole way home because he wanted to have hotdogs with aunty Nic. Then he was sick three times in the night and again all over the sofa this morning. 

He's not even complaining - he's still happy and charming (more so than usual since he doesn't have the energy to bounce off the walls lol)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. Test went as easy as can be expected. Getting results Monday she said.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm taking my gtt test right now. My midwives make you do a 2 hour test and im starving since you have to fast


----------



## vaniilla

I hope you both get good results on the GTT :flower:, mine's on Thursday and they've set it for 8:30am so that I do it early, here's hoping the phlebotomist is good.


----------



## gaiagirl

Good luck with tests! Mines Monday but I'm doing the 1 hour non fasting one this time. Hopefully it's not as awful as the one I did last time.

Lil_pixie that is so awful, I hate hate hate puking bugs. I hope it passes soon and you don't get it!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is everyone doing this test =s I have no idea what it is for or anything..... Never been mentioned?!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

in the UK women only have the gtt if they hit a trigger. Usually bmi or previous child's birth weight I think.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh I see. Thanks ! My last was 9lb I consider that pretty beasty hahahah. It's not though really is it lol. I know about the bloods at 28 weeks and that's it. No-one has mentioned whooping cough yet so I don't know if I'm supposed to sort it myself. Suppose I'll ask at next appointment.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was told to make an appt for wc vaccine while I was there last week. 

I think it's over 4.5 kilos for the gtt


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hope your boy is better soon pixie!

Rhi i've never done the gtt and haven't had it mentioned this time, I don't think it's standard in the uk. My friend just had her for her second baby because her first was 10lbs born so they felt she was at higher risk of diabetes.


----------



## Starlight32

Fingers crossed the gtt goes well for everyone!

I got the tdap last week at 28 weeks. 

We got some more clothes at the cosignment shop. We got a great deal on a sleep sack! Has anyone used these?


----------



## Dory85

Another risk factor for gestational diabetes is an immediate relative with insulin dependent diabetes so I have the gtt because my mum has it but I've always passed no problem (in the uk).

I think it's because the cost of the test is not worth it if you are low risk.

I caught up with one of my best friends today and she passed me on a boat load of maternity clothes which is a relief because I can barely fit in the jeans I bought now. Leggings are the future!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight we used sleeping bags with xander till he was 2/3 and I couldn't recommend them enough! Xander was probably 8 weeks old the first time he pulled a blanket over his face and I completely freaked out. I have trouble with anxiety anyway and putting him to bed has always been scary from me (even now I sneak in his room to make sure he's breathing) sleeping bags at least gave me the peace of mind that nothing could get on his face. Plus in the winter he couldn't kick off his blankets and be cold! 

This baby will definitely have sleeping bags for night time sleeping from day one if she hits the minimum weight (the ones we had from xander the minimum weight was about 8.8lbs so I'm not expecting it to be an issue


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Fingers crossed the gtt goes well for everyone!
> 
> I got the tdap last week at 28 weeks.
> 
> We got some more clothes at the cosignment shop. We got a great deal on a sleep sack! Has anyone used these?

We used them DS and think they're brilliant! we've bought a few for dd too, I've bought two purflo sleeping bags which I'd recommend as they're suitable from a quite low weight/birth and last till around 4 months, I found blankets too stressful!


Urghhhh, stretch marks are already starting to appear on the underside of my belly, I was hoping I got all that I was going to get with DS :cry: I've gained just under 2kg in total so far but being short my bump is just getting bigger and bigger :cry:


----------



## Boo44

vaniilla said:


> Starlight32 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed the gtt goes well for everyone!
> 
> I got the tdap last week at 28 weeks.
> 
> We got some more clothes at the cosignment shop. We got a great deal on a sleep sack! Has anyone used these?
> 
> We used them DS and think they're brilliant! we've bought a few for dd too, I've bought two purflo sleeping bags which I'd recommend as they're suitable from a quite low weight/birth and last till around 4 months, I found blankets too stressful!
> 
> 
> 
> Urghhhh, stretch marks are already starting to appear on the underside of my belly, I was hoping I got all that I was going to get with DS :cry: I've gained just under 2kg in total so far but being short my bump is just getting bigger and bigger :cry:Click to expand...

2kg? As in 4.4lb! That's amazing!! I'm on like 18lb, eek. I gained 3.5 stone with my first and 'only' 2.5 stone with my second (so that's like 35lb I think?) and this time my aim is to keep it under 28lb and a nice round 2 stone. It is sooo hard though. My appetite has really ramped up this past couple of weeks and it's Easter next week!!! I'm so jealous of the ladies who barely gain any weight (and have no idea how that's even possible!!)


----------



## Starlight32

We won't put any blankets in the crib because of sids risk. We have one summer sleep sack and 2 winter ones now (heavier and larger as she won't need them for a bit; they were such a great deal at the cosignment shop that's I couldn't pass it up). I'm hoping to find more summer appropriate ones at the cosignment shop before she is born.


----------



## Tinky_82

We used sleeping bags 2. For summer I'd recommend getting some 1 tog or 2.5 tog as ds was too warm in anything else in the summer.


----------



## GeralynB

I gained 60 lbs with DS so I'm happy with the 18 lbs I've gained so far. Hopefully I won't gain as much this time


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We used sleeping bags until DS decided he hated them at around 12 months, maybe because he was mobile by that point and felt restricted? But they were great and we'll be using them again. Just seem to find it harder finding summer ones for some reason. 

I'm not even sure what weight I've gained, I've not weighed myself since the first appointment. But I feel pretty small, and bump is quite neat and little for how far I am.


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight32 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed the gtt goes well for everyone!
> 
> I got the tdap last week at 28 weeks.
> 
> We got some more clothes at the cosignment shop. We got a great deal on a sleep sack! Has anyone used these?
> 
> We used them DS and think they're brilliant! we've bought a few for dd too, I've bought two purflo sleeping bags which I'd recommend as they're suitable from a quite low weight/birth and last till around 4 months, I found blankets too stressful!
> 
> 
> 
> Urghhhh, stretch marks are already starting to appear on the underside of my belly, I was hoping I got all that I was going to get with DS :cry: I've gained just under 2kg in total so far but being short my bump is just getting bigger and bigger :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 2kg? As in 4.4lb! That's amazing!! I'm on like 18lb, eek. I gained 3.5 stone with my first and 'only' 2.5 stone with my second (so that's like 35lb I think?) and this time my aim is to keep it under 28lb and a nice round 2 stone. It is sooo hard though. My appetite has really ramped up this past couple of weeks and it's Easter next week!!! I'm so jealous of the ladies who barely gain any weight (and have no idea how that's even possible!!)Click to expand...

That's because I gained it all the first time around and never lost it but gained even more once DS was born :dohh: I really shouldn't be gaining much or the midwife that comes to weigh me would start to tell me off! It's stressful having to be weighed, it's annoying they're putting so much pressure on. It helps that I'm still not enjoying much food.


----------



## Boo44

vaniilla said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Starlight32 said:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed the gtt goes well for everyone!
> 
> I got the tdap last week at 28 weeks.
> 
> We got some more clothes at the cosignment shop. We got a great deal on a sleep sack! Has anyone used these?
> 
> We used them DS and think they're brilliant! we've bought a few for dd too, I've bought two purflo sleeping bags which I'd recommend as they're suitable from a quite low weight/birth and last till around 4 months, I found blankets too stressful!
> 
> 
> 
> Urghhhh, stretch marks are already starting to appear on the underside of my belly, I was hoping I got all that I was going to get with DS :cry: I've gained just under 2kg in total so far but being short my bump is just getting bigger and bigger :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 2kg? As in 4.4lb! That's amazing!! I'm on like 18lb, eek. I gained 3.5 stone with my first and 'only' 2.5 stone with my second (so that's like 35lb I think?) and this time my aim is to keep it under 28lb and a nice round 2 stone. It is sooo hard though. My appetite has really ramped up this past couple of weeks and it's Easter next week!!! I'm so jealous of the ladies who barely gain any weight (and have no idea how that's even possible!!)Click to expand...
> 
> That's because I gained it all the first time around and never lost it but gained even more once DS was born :dohh: I really shouldn't be gaining much or the midwife that comes to weigh me would start to tell me off! It's stressful having to be weighed, it's annoying they're putting so much pressure on. It helps that I'm still not enjoying much food.Click to expand...

Come to think of it you might have told me that once before when you said you hadn't put weight on and I commented how you had managed it! Sorry to have such a baby brain. Sounds to me like you're doing great with such a small gain this time xx


----------



## Squig34

I see that you have mentioned purflo sleep sacks Vaniilla, I'll have to look into those as I don't expect my baby to meet the minimum weight requirements for the others. What do you otherwise use - vest, babygro & blanket? Do you only put a vest on in the sleep sack?


----------



## mommyxofxone

We used swaddle blankets mostly with dd. Hope he likes them too. 

I didn't have any risks for gd but in us they push you to do it anyway. My dd was only 8lbs but they really don't care, and give you a bunch of crap if you decline that one. 

I gained 30lbs even with dd and I dont know how I ate everything in sight shouslve been more. This time so far only 10 lbs. I'm much happier with that but figuring I'll make up for it in third tri. We gain like 1-2 lbs a week in the end right? I can't remember.

Dd was sick all week with fever and finally better today. Got home from gtt (was up at 6am to be there at 7am) and was hoping to catch a nap to find dh now has it as well and guess what?! I have to watch dd and check in on him occasionally. I'm sleeping on the couch so he can't cough me awake all night!


----------



## Starlight32

I've gained about 20lbs so far. I'm wondering if I'll really start packing it in in the last 11 weeks. The doctor said that it should be about a pound per week. That's what I've been doing since about week 14. I gained some weight in first trimester too though to get back to normal bmi range. 

Glad sleep sacks seem like a good purchase! I definitely want to use lighter weight material for after baby is born because it will be summer.


----------



## gaiagirl

I've gained 20, the weight I took a few evenings ago was inflated by night time snacking lol. I suspect it will be 35 lbs by end again as it was with DS. 

We used swaddles and then sleep sacks with DS so I have both and will use whatever works. Might be too hot to swaddle in July and August though. I found sleep sacks awesome for bedsharing because baby was warm with no blankets around them, I kept my blankets at my hip and below.


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> I've gained about 20lbs so far. I'm wondering if I'll really start packing it in in the last 11 weeks. The doctor said that it should be about a pound per week. That's what I've been doing since about week 14. I gained some weight in first trimester too though to get back to normal bmi range.
> 
> Glad sleep sacks seem like a good purchase! I definitely want to use lighter weight material for after baby is born because it will be summer.

The word 'packing' has just made me think about mu hospital bag. When is everyone packing theirs? I was so disorganised I packed mine in labour last time and it was awful so I really want to do get it out of the way.

Just the thought makes it very real. I'm so excited - I can't wait to meet her!


----------



## karlilay

I can't remember at all what I packed in mine last two times. I remember with Madi I didn't have enough stuff because I had to stay in and with Zach I had way too much because I was in and out in about three hours.

When do people pack their bags?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I would pack it by term at the very latest maybe 35/36 weeks just to be safe =) 

HAVe always purchased sleep sacks so I seem to have quite the wee collection but never really use them. Not sure why. We will use bundlers/gowns at night with or without a sleep bag for an easy life haha. I hate doing poppers up at 2am etc haha


----------



## karlilay

5/6 weeks to sort my life out doesn't seem long enough, time is going so quick!! This is my last 'twenty something' week &#55357;&#56883;


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig I've always found getting the right covers/clothes from bedtime to be a nightmare :dohh: 

Xander was a December baby so it was vest, baby grow and warm blankets or sleeping bag from day one. In the summer he often just slept in a nappy and a short sleeved romper with no covers,but by then he was 7m so much bigger. I think I'll pick up some big muslins or something for very hot days, or maybe just put her to bed in a baby grow and vest? I'll just make sure I've got options and see what feels right at the time. 

I would definitely recommend a room thermometer (like a gro egg or on the baby monitor) to help you decide, especially through the night, sometimes it's hard to tell how warm it is. One time I was sick and had a temp and I took all of Xander's blankets away thinking it was roasting, good job I saw the gro egg on the way out - his room was freezing! 

Dory I can't wait to pack my bag but it's definitely not time yet :haha: it's bonus month in work so I'll probably get jammies, dressing gun and slippers etc that I'll take to the hospital, but I'll use them for a while before I start on my bag


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi what are bundlers/gowns?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> Rhi what are bundlers/gowns?

sometimes it's easier to just link :haha:

https://m.johnlewis.com/mt/www.john...tton-bunny-bundler-white/p1713650#page_loaded 

=)


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I've not packed it yet but will do in a few weeks or so, I've bought everything for it from my list and baby's bag with the exception of summer pyjamas and a lightweight dressing gown as I've been waiting for shops to stock summer/spring things.

Rhi - we didn't get any sleep gowns last time but I agree they do sound like they would make things much simpler, I think we might need to buy some this time around!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was thinking about packing a bag recently I can't get it off my mind I think I worry in case anything happens and I'm not prepared :lol: especially having a home birth it wasn't something I was even going to do but I need to pack one in case I get rushed in hospital or anything. I don't like having others to do it for me :rofl: .. 

Still got a lot to get like bouncer and things like that not sure if to wait til after in fairness as it wouldn't be a problem as long as I have the essentials .. 

DS is off school the week I'm due :lol: so that might be fun, can't believe I'm 30 weeks in 4 days!


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow i wasn't even thinking about hosp bags. And then we gotta do the stupid birth plan too. Yikes. 

my first was born in august. i def swaddled anyway. She was totally fine. wouldn't sleep without it. You just put something really light under it, sometimes just a diaper is perfectly fine. :) It was like 103 degrees the day i birthed her lol! don't forget you'll probably have the air on as well in the house so it will be just like when we sleep. instead of a cover, it's a swaddle :thumbup:


----------



## gaiagirl

We don't have any air conditioning and our bedroom is regularly 28-30 Celsius in the summer. We are pretty sure we will get a portable air conditioner for our bedroom this year though...I think it will be way too hot otherwise!


----------



## Starlight32

Gaia, wow that's hot! We keep our house around 72F (22C) in the Summer, but our bedrooms tend to run a bit warmer in the Summer because they are upstairs. 

I'll probably back my hospital bag at 35 weeks ish. 

The hospital gives a list of items to bring: 
Toiletries (shampoo, deodorant, brush)
Robe
Nursing bra
Nipple cream
Underwear
Baby clothing
Car seat

Anything missing in their list that we should pack??


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What about pyjamas, slippers, nappies breast pads and maternity pads?

And toothbrush and toothpaste for your toiletries bag


----------



## mommyxofxone

That's right I totally forgot the toothbrush the first time lol! Luckily I was only in one night so I brushed when I got home. Knew I forgot something. 

And our house is kept at 78 in the summer. And just started turning the air to 76 at night cause its just too hot upstairs otherwise. They really should hae separate units for upstairs cause it is always so muh hotter! 

Ok now that I'm in third tri I'm ready to be done. Anyone else lol


----------



## Boo44

Omg I can't believe you girls are already talking about packing your hospital bags!!! June still sounds so far off to me, still 3 months to go until my section!

I've only bought a few little bits like baby grows and vests and a blanket. My mum has knitted a gorgeous little cardy which I LOVE. I am nowhere near buying all the toiletry stuff I need, I'll do that much nearer the time

Time still feels very slow to me. I have a scan to check his kidney and growth etc this week so that's good xx


----------



## karlilay

Went to a Easter fun day with the kids today and got talking to one of the mums of the little girls in Zachs class, she then went onto say that her third labour was awful, most painful, and traumatic. Now I'm crapping myself!


----------



## Dory85

karlilay said:


> Went to a Easter fun day with the kids today and got talking to one of the mums of the little girls in Zachs class, she then went onto say that her third labour was awful, most painful, and traumatic. Now I'm crapping myself!

A couple of people have said similar to me too about third babies being the most painful. They also said they were very quick though so I am taking it with a pinch of salt. I imagine it might feel that way of the pains start off quite intense rather than building up gradually.

It is what it is I guess


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anyone else getting nauseous again?


----------



## mommyxofxone

No not nauseous but freaking exhausted again!!!! And dh and dd both have flu like symptoms so I'm really afraid I'm next. Theyre both sleeping right now but omg. 

I'm also pissed cause dh slept in our bed last night so I stayed on the couch to limit my chance of catching it (if I wasn't pregnant I wouldn't care) but now he's freakig sleeping on the couch. I have no where else to go and he used the blanket I just freaking washed for myself to use. I don't know what es thinking! Yesterday he stayed upstairs on his own so he wouldn't get me sick but now he's down here!!!!! Is there anything I can do to disinfect my couch before I sleep there tonight?


----------



## Starlight32

Oh yeah good call on the toothbrush and toothpaste! I feel uncomfortable without brushed teeth!


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> Anyone else getting nauseous again?

Yes! From about half 8 at night til 2am and then again when I wake up til about 11. I have been vomiting again too.


----------



## GeralynB

You ladies are making me feel so not prepared! I haven't even thought about packing a hospital bag. Last time I had way too much stuff and hardly used any of it. 

I got a dresser for the nursery this weekend. I want to refinish it so I need to get started on that


----------



## Jasmine9

hey ladies .. I am back to this forum ..... i am 27 weeks pregnant with a baby girl my due date is june 15 !! i am a first time mom and beyond excited and happy about it .
can't wait to share and read everything over here


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Anyone else getting nauseous again?
> 
> Yes! From about half 8 at night til 2am and then again when I wake up til about 11. I have been vomiting again too.Click to expand...

Sorry you're feeling it too. :hugs: It's getting me so down as i thought I'd got through that already. I haven't thrown up yet but I'm sure it's coming as I've dry heaves a lot. :(


----------



## Squig34

No vomiting, but have had worse nausea the past several weeks. The odd bit of reflux too but nothing too serious yet - hoping I don't get heartburn!

Boo, hope all is well with your scan - when is it?

Hospital bags aren't on my radar yet either!

Our crib arrived yesterday. Need to order a seat base for the car seat too & pay a visit to Asda to get some bibs & muslin etc.

Welcome & congratulations Jasmine :)

UK ladies - I'm going to a baby shower next month; what do I bring? Is it a gift for the mum? Showers are still not a big thing here although they are certainly becoming more popular but it's 5 years since I was last at one... (which proves my point!)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig either is fine. Most bring baby gifts (it's a minefield lol, I always end up getting a gro egg) one or two people will get mum a gift instead. 

Xander spend the whole day in children's A&E yesterday after we took him to the out of hours gp and he sent us over. Poor monkey only had one wee between Friday night and Sunday afternoon so he had to stay till he kept some fluids down. Eventually they have him some anti sickness pills and he managed to keep enough water down to come home. He seems to be over the sickness now but he's still so tired :-( he's gone to my sisters while I have the gtt but she's not happy with me. She had 5 kids and if they get sick she'll kill me :-/ oops! 

Gtt is no longer done with colleagues cold lucozade at my hospital, now it's nasty lukewarm syrupy stuff. Yuk!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh dear pixie! what a nightmare :/ Hopefully he is feeling better soon. poor wee fella:( 
Good luck with the GTT! and with your sister :haha: 

Squig- anything is fine really, It's hard as people are not into registrys in the uk , it seems in america u actually pick your own gifts. How very unbritish :haha: Even when people give me a wedding invite with a suggestion in it i think "ohh would u like money would u.... well now that you asked. Jog on" haha :haha:

so i always just stick to baby clothes :/ as you don't know what they do/don't have etc


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm with the ladies having sickness .. :nope: 

Mine comes and goes .. Was sick this morning but saw it coming felt rough all yesterday and this morning :( tea seems to help settle mine down I noticed! Which is a relief.

My pushchair came today! I'll share a picture in a minute.. £64 what a bargain! It's in such brilliant condition the lady was lovely too and seemt very posh :lol: I got carrycot that never was used and seat unit footmuff/raincover .. it's so lightweight and easy to push perfect height too for me :lol: 

Last of all I'm getting foof pains! Shes doing something low down sending shooting pains :dohh: it makes me jump :rofl:


----------



## Becyboo__x

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/PicsArt_03-21-08.31.22_zps2xdesxxx.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

Jasmine9 - Congratulations and welcome to the group!

Pixie - I'm sorry to hear your lo has been so poorly, I'm glad to hear he's on the mend now.

Squig - I've never been to one but I would get something nice for the mum as I'd assume most people will take along something for the baby.

beccy - woohoo to buggy arriving! It looks new! 

Nausea still here too, it comes at random times - I'll be halfway through eating something and I'll suddenly feel I have to spit it all out. 


We finished the nursery this weekend and I overdid it again so my hips are paying for it :dohh: that's it though now, no more big jobs I just have to ignoring the urge to bleach everything, stupid hormones.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jasmine9 said:


> hey ladies .. I am back to this forum ..... i am 27 weeks pregnant with a baby girl my due date is june 15 !! i am a first time mom and beyond excited and happy about it .
> can't wait to share and read everything over here

congrats hun!! glad to see you join us :) you have my original due date! :flower:



Lil_Pixie said:


> Squig either is fine. Most bring baby gifts (it's a minefield lol, I always end up getting a gro egg) one or two people will get mum a gift instead.
> 
> Xander spend the whole day in children's A&E yesterday after we took him to the out of hours gp and he sent us over. Poor monkey only had one wee between Friday night and Sunday afternoon so he had to stay till he kept some fluids down. Eventually they have him some anti sickness pills and he managed to keep enough water down to come home. He seems to be over the sickness now but he's still so tired :-( he's gone to my sisters while I have the gtt but she's not happy with me. She had 5 kids and if they get sick she'll kill me :-/ oops!
> 
> Gtt is no longer done with colleagues cold lucozade at my hospital, now it's nasty lukewarm syrupy stuff. Yuk!

i'm so sorry about your boy!!!! i hope he feels like himself again soon, and your sisters kids don't get it! yikes! goodluck with the gtt!!!!



Becyboo__x said:


> https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/PicsArt_03-21-08.31.22_zps2xdesxxx.jpg

what a lovely looking pram!!!! 


afm- calling this morning eeeeeeek to get my results of my gtt! i'm nervous! and to see if i'm anemic so i can get on pills.


----------



## Boo44

I thought I was anaemic because I'm so tired but my Hb is 135! Which is actually more than it was at 9 weeks, lol. 

Sorry people are feeling sick again. I've had the odd morning of nausea here again but more like I was at 16 weeks when eating would settle it pretty quickly. My worst problem at the moment is heartburn :( I get it after every single meal now. And definitely every night. I'm taking gaviscon every day and it's going to be a long 12 weeks!

Pixie oh your poor son I hope he picks up soon there's nothing worse. I have an extreme phobia of vomiting bugs and them spreading to everyone and the like. Your sister is a LOT better than me, no way would I ever have my nieces or nephews if they had that! I do have issues surrounding it though! 

Squig the scan is Wednesday thanks for checking :) when are you getting your next one?

Beccy wow that pushchair is fab, what a great deal


----------



## GeralynB

Jasmine9 said:


> hey ladies .. I am back to this forum ..... i am 27 weeks pregnant with a baby girl my due date is june 15 !! i am a first time mom and beyond excited and happy about it .
> can't wait to share and read everything over here

Welcome and congrats!



Squig34 said:


> No vomiting, but have had worse nausea the past several weeks. The odd bit of reflux too but nothing too serious yet - hoping I don't get heartburn!
> 
> Boo, hope all is well with your scan - when is it?
> 
> Hospital bags aren't on my radar yet either!
> 
> Our crib arrived yesterday. Need to order a seat base for the car seat too & pay a visit to Asda to get some bibs & muslin etc.
> 
> Welcome & congratulations Jasmine :)
> 
> UK ladies - I'm going to a baby shower next month; what do I bring? Is it a gift for the mum? Showers are still not a big thing here although they are certainly becoming more popular but it's 5 years since I was last at one... (which proves my point!)

In the US the gifts are usually for the baby . Moms usually make a registry of the gifts they need so you can just choose a gift from that.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Low iron and failed one hour gtt. Have to take three hour on Friday. I'm totally bummed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry about your iron and gtt mommy, it seems lots of people go on to pass the 3hr though. 

Our baby's room is taking shape! 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160320_080130_zpshm2nmmlb.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Mommy, that is a bummer. Hopefully you'll pass the 3hr test.
I always have low iron in pregnancy. Just remember to take your tablets with orange Juice or similar for better absorption. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Double digits =) ! Feeling huge =/
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2652.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks ladies. I picked up my iron which was what I expected to be low. I did fail the one hr with dd and passed the 3 but I'm sill really nervous about it. :( I hope I pass again this time. :( says two values hae to be really high to have it and the 1 hr just is a test to see if you're at risk? So disappointing. 

So exciting angel about the room! And rhi I'm about the same size I bet will take my usual Wed photo and share wih you guys. I feel massive as well.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sorry to hear about the ladies with nausea and your issues with the gtt mommy :( I wasn't really worried about that test but am dreading the results of the gbs swab. Need to read up on some natural ways to hopefully help prevent it. I've had horrendous heartburn here as I did with dd and I'm just so tired of it. Also my bump is so big, people keep thinking I'm due any day :dohh: I can still wear my regular jeans and clothes though so that makes me feel a little better!


----------



## Boo44

I keep getting told my bump is very small to be due in June :| makes me nervous tbh

Is anyone else getting ridiculous bum pain? Like I can't get down on the floor and play Lego with my boy without literally not being able to get up again after due to sharp pain in both bum cheeks!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boo44 said:


> I keep getting told my bump is very small to be due in June :| makes me nervous tbh
> 
> Is anyone else getting ridiculous bum pain? Like I can't get down on the floor and play Lego with my boy without literally not being able to get up again after due to sharp pain in both bum cheeks!

People are saying the same to me.. even my midwife said she thought I'd be bigger :shrug: .. made me very wary she's not growing or something. I look back at when pregnant with my son and I look about the same size if not slightly bigger so I'm unsure.. but I'm with you on that one :hugs: 

Going on the floor is a big no no for me now :rofl: I'd struggle to get up :lol: I'm getting the sharp pains though but more shooting up from my thighs to my back/belly .. I didn't have any of this with my son!


----------



## Dory85

MiraclesHappn said:


> Sorry to hear about the ladies with nausea and your issues with the gtt mommy :( I wasn't really worried about that test but am dreading the results of the gbs swab. Need to read up on some natural ways to hopefully help prevent it. I've had horrendous heartburn here as I did with dd and I'm just so tired of it. Also my bump is so big, people keep thinking I'm due any day :dohh: I can still wear my regular jeans and clothes though so that makes me feel a little better!

How on earth do you still fit in regular clothes?! I've grown out of my own clothes, maternity jeans and am currently stuck with leggings!

My patients are also commenting that I must be due soon and I am measuring 2 weeks ahead but I did in my last pregnancy too and everyone told me I was small then so I don't think it means a lot really. Don't worry ladies!


----------



## GeralynB

MiraclesHappn said:


> Sorry to hear about the ladies with nausea and your issues with the gtt mommy :( I wasn't really worried about that test but am dreading the results of the gbs swab. Need to read up on some natural ways to hopefully help prevent it. I've had horrendous heartburn here as I did with dd and I'm just so tired of it. Also my bump is so big, people keep thinking I'm due any day :dohh: I can still wear my regular jeans and clothes though so that makes me feel a little better!

I was GBS positive last time and really hope I'm not this time. I've been taking a probiotic in hopes of avoiding it this time


----------



## Squig34

Boo44 said:


> Squig the scan is Wednesday thanks for checking :) when are you getting your next one?

I had one this morning. Everything was fine except that baby's growth is slowing so I have to take some time off work this week to rest (the issue is the mental effort as my team is very understaffed at the moment & mothers doing brain-intensive jobs can find it affects the baby's growth, apparently). I have another scan this Friday & then next Wednesday. The midwife says that the rest /break from work this week & then the long Easter weekend with another break should allow the situation to be corrected. If not, I'll have to go off work. I don't care about going off per se, but I'd rather stay at work if it means that things have improved! All has been going so well that this was quite a shock :(

Also, my SIL is getting those pains in her bum!

Good job on finishing the nursery Vaniilla!

Pixie, sorry to hear wee Xander has been sick, hope he's better soon.

Lovely pushchair Becy, great price too!

Sorry to hear you failed the GTT Mommy, good luck for the 3 hour.


----------



## Boo44

Oh wow squig I had no idea about the mental exertion leading to growth problems. Hopefully the rest will help her to catch some of that back up :hug: must be worrying, but then this whole being pregnant business is so worrying isn't it... Sounds like you're being well looked after and closely watched at least!


----------



## Squig34

It was news to me too Boo!


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, so you know what your draw levels were for the one hour gtt? Mine was 145. Also how much iron are you supplementing? I've been taking supplements too, 45mg elemental iron.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight yes my draw was 156. So did you fail too? Cut off in my office is 139. My hct was 11.2 and supposed to be 11.5 so not very low but they recommended 325 mg furras sulfate? It's like 65 mg of iron. 

Was looking up tons of people failing the one hour but passing the three (just like my first pregnancy) but I'm still pretty worried.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My sister in law is in labour! I can't wait to meet her baby girl, hopefully she'll jog my memory as to what you actually do with a newborn!


----------



## Dory85

Oh wow Angel, that is exciting! Hope everything goes smoothly!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dory85 said:


> MiraclesHappn said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the ladies with nausea and your issues with the gtt mommy :( I wasn't really worried about that test but am dreading the results of the gbs swab. Need to read up on some natural ways to hopefully help prevent it. I've had horrendous heartburn here as I did with dd and I'm just so tired of it. Also my bump is so big, people keep thinking I'm due any day :dohh: I can still wear my regular jeans and clothes though so that makes me feel a little better!
> 
> How on earth do you still fit in regular clothes?! I've grown out of my own clothes, maternity jeans and am currently stuck with leggings!
> 
> My patients are also commenting that I must be due soon and I am measuring 2 weeks ahead but I did in my last pregnancy too and everyone told me I was small then so I don't think it means a lot really. Don't worry ladies!Click to expand...

I wore my normal clothes with DS all way through no maternity things etc but this time I can only just do my jeans up! And it's uncomfortable :lol: I'm now stick in leggings/jeggings they are most comfy and stretchy :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies, well I spent most of last evening in the hospital. Went to community midwife and my bp ranged from 143/92 - 173/109 so she sent me straight to the hospital, where of course it was ok, apart from one time when my sister made me laugh and it went up again. 

They want me to have my BP checked every two weeks and any headaches, upper abdominal pain or visual disturbances and I've to straight to the doctors. I'm really hoping I don't get pre-eclampsia again this time but it's not looking great.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh no :hugs: Fingers crossed you don't get it again.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, yeah I had to do the three hour and everything was fine. My doctor told me to take the same iron dose as you but I couldn't find any pills that size I could swallow. She told me the amount I'm taking is OK along with extra iron in diet (eating fortified cereal). My levels were borderline so they weren't extremely low. 

Joeybrooks, sending prayers your way <3 sounds like a scary evening. I'm glad things seemed OK at the hospital though. How are you feeling? How did you know something was wrong?

Baby girl is stressing me out a bit with her movement. She's never had a distinct pattern, but I could usually count on her being fairly active in the morning time before I got out of bed. It's been less the past two days. I still felt movement but not as much, just like little taps. I was going to call my ob yesterday because I was worried, but then her movements picked up in the afternoon and evening. I'm hoping her movements pick up soon today.


----------



## joeybrooks

Starlight, I had an inkling, things have been quite stressful for me, as I was saying in a post a few days ago, my son has been really playing up and work is quite tough at the minute. I'll be looking after myself though, if it keeps going the way it does, I'll take some time off.

I'm due 20 June and will be going off mid may, using Annual Leave and starting Maternity leave on 6 June, that's provided my BP doesnt play up anymore and I'm not signed off by the Dr before that.

Thanks ladies for your prayers and thoughts!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My SIL had a healthy baby girl this morning! I'm so excited! It'll be lovely too for my son to see what a real baby is like before his sister is born too.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Squig the scan is Wednesday thanks for checking :) when are you getting your next one?
> 
> I had one this morning. Everything was fine except that baby's growth is slowing so I have to take some time off work this week to rest (the issue is the mental effort as my team is very understaffed at the moment & mothers doing brain-intensive jobs can find it affects the baby's growth, apparently). I have another scan this Friday & then next Wednesday. The midwife says that the rest /break from work this week & then the long Easter weekend with another break should allow the situation to be corrected. If not, I'll have to go off work. I don't care about going off per se, but I'd rather stay at work if it means that things have improved! All has been going so well that this was quite a shock :(
> 
> Also, my SIL is getting those pains in her bum!
> 
> Good job on finishing the nursery Vaniilla!
> 
> Pixie, sorry to hear wee Xander has been sick, hope he's better soon.
> 
> Lovely pushchair Becy, great price too!
> 
> Sorry to hear you failed the GTT Mommy, good luck for the 3 hour.Click to expand...

I can imagine it was quite a shock :hugs: I'm sorry to hear work is quite stressful atm, I really hope your scan on Friday is able to give you some reassurance. Taking it easy off work will definitely help :hugs:


Angel - congrats to your SIL!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Troy- That's lovely news :) congrats on a new family member!


----------



## vaniilla

joeybrooks said:


> Starlight, I had an inkling, things have been quite stressful for me, as I was saying in a post a few days ago, my son has been really playing up and work is quite tough at the minute. I'll be looking after myself though, if it keeps going the way it does, I'll take some time off.
> 
> I'm due 20 June and will be going off mid may, using Annual Leave and starting Maternity leave on 6 June, that's provided my BP doesnt play up anymore and I'm not signed off by the Dr before that.
> 
> Thanks ladies for your prayers and thoughts!!

I hope your blood pressure stays low and that you're not getting pre-eclampsia, I hope things calm down a bit around you, is there anyone that can give you a hand around the house so you have some time to yourself to unwind?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh no Joey, fingers crossed everything will be fine X 

Congrats to your SIL angel! I've not held a newborn in over 2 and a half years so have completely forgotten what it's like. 

Had my 28 week check up scan this morning (to keep an eye on growth as DS was a bit small for gestational age) and everything looks great with baby appearing spot on for dates which is a relief. Baby is currently breech which explains why I feel like something's kicking me down there all the time! But it's nothing to worry about at the minute.


----------



## joeybrooks

My husband is a great help, but we both work full time, so it can be hard to find the time to get everything done. My mum minds our son whilst we are at work, so it isnt really fair to ask her to do any more. My son really only wants me to do everything for him, I know it is just a phase but it is killing me. Spoke to the midwife yesterday about him and we have discussed ways in which I can take a step back and have other people do things for him, so hopefully that will help.


----------



## mommyxofxone

joeybrooks said:


> Hey ladies, well I spent most of last evening in the hospital. Went to community midwife and my bp ranged from 143/92 - 173/109 so she sent me straight to the hospital, where of course it was ok, apart from one time when my sister made me laugh and it went up again.
> 
> They want me to have my BP checked every two weeks and any headaches, upper abdominal pain or visual disturbances and I've to straight to the doctors. I'm really hoping I don't get pre-eclampsia again this time but it's not looking great.

oh no i'm so sorry!!!!! i hope that you don't get it again, and seriously why can't we ever have kids without all these scares? thinking of you hun and sending prayers. :hugs:



Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, yeah I had to do the three hour and everything was fine. My doctor told me to take the same iron dose as you but I couldn't find any pills that size I could swallow. She told me the amount I'm taking is OK along with extra iron in diet (eating fortified cereal). My levels were borderline so they weren't extremely low.
> 
> Joeybrooks, sending prayers your way <3 sounds like a scary evening. I'm glad things seemed OK at the hospital though. How are you feeling? How did you know something was wrong?
> 
> Baby girl is stressing me out a bit with her movement. She's never had a distinct pattern, but I could usually count on her being fairly active in the morning time before I got out of bed. It's been less the past two days. I still felt movement but not as much, just like little taps. I was going to call my ob yesterday because I was worried, but then her movements picked up in the afternoon and evening. I'm hoping her movements pick up soon today.

really? my iron pill is SUPER small? i just pop it with the rest but my mw did say not to take it at the same time as the prenatal. so now i have to break up the cycle. (annoying.) 

I hate when the babies play these games and we can't feel them as well, it's very frustrating. 




AngelofTroy said:


> My SIL had a healthy baby girl this morning! I'm so excited! It'll be lovely too for my son to see what a real baby is like before his sister is born too.

congrats hun!!!! whats the name?!


----------



## karlilay

Just got back from midwife. She said I look awful and to drink spa tone while we wait for blood results.
Measured baby and said I'm two weeks behind, which ive never been with any of my pregnancies.


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Oh no Joey, fingers crossed everything will be fine X
> 
> Congrats to your SIL angel! I've not held a newborn in over 2 and a half years so have completely forgotten what it's like.
> 
> Had my 28 week check up scan this morning (to keep an eye on growth as DS was a bit small for gestational age) and everything looks great with baby appearing spot on for dates which is a relief. Baby is currently breech which explains why I feel like something's kicking me down there all the time! But it's nothing to worry about at the minute.

I find its the head in my ribs that is most uncomfortable ;-)


----------



## mommyxofxone

vit d level came back normal. whew!


----------



## gaiagirl

Joey I hope things stay level for you and you avoid PreE this time! xo

Angel congrats!

Karli I hope everything is OK, have you been ill recently? Fundal height measurements aren't always that accurate. Let us know iF they do an ultrasound to check on baby!


----------



## AngelofTroy

No name yet, I'm disproportionately worried that she'll choose a name on our list!:dohh: 

Sorry to hear of your bp scare joey, and karli I hope you feel better.


----------



## Boo44

Karli get the apple flavoured spa tone - I'm taking it and it's just like normal apple juice! Which is a major improvement on the plain one which is like drinking metal


----------



## karlilay

I thinks it because I'm naturally so pale, and I'm so so out of breath all the time I look awful. Bloods will tell though she said she'll let me know what they say asap.

Here's chart for baby it's all new on me, my other two were huge.
I think she said if I measure behind again at 34 weeks I have to go for a growth scan...


----------



## GeralynB

I had a meeting with my doula yesterday. It got me excited and nervous for the birth but I really feel positive about having a natural birth. 

I started some projects for the nursery yesterday. I really feel a rush to get everything going and feel time is slipping away


----------



## Squig34

Joey I hope you don't develop pre-eclampsia again but at least they're monitoring you closely. Still, I know you want baby to bake as long as possible. Could you get signed off work for a week to let you rest?

Angel, congratulations on your new niece!

Karli, I hope all turns out well. Apart from 34 weeks, do you have any monitoring in between times?


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hey everyone, haven't been around much but just checking in. My dd1 is quite poorly and we're not sure what's wrong, exhausted, no appetite etc so being pregnant has sort of taken a backseat atm as we see docs to try and figure out what's up. 

Joey I hope you're doing ok and resting up to keep that bp down! fx'd you don't get pre e again.

Very exciting about your nice angeloftroy, congrats!

Karli I wouldn't worry about fundal height mine is always behind, they just have to be on top of it as a precaution :thumbup:

Gremlin that's great that you're feeling positive about a natural birth. You think you'll definitely go with this doula then? Did you have a doula with your first?


----------



## Boo44

I've bought a few things clothes wise for my little man recently, all of them more unisex as I love dressing my boys not all blue! The little knitted cardy is by my mum especially for him <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GeralynB

This is the doula we are using. I didn't have one with my first but I think having one this time will be very beneficial for many reasons


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 said:


> I've bought a few things clothes wise for my little man recently, all of them more unisex as I love dressing my boys not all blue! The little knitted cardy is by my mum especially for him <3

That is so cute! :cloud9:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

A doula is like a midwife then ? or not at all ? they don't seem very common here... so sorry to seem ignorant. 

Boo that cardigan is super cute :) I have a few like that myself! none made by my mum though!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo that cardi is gorgeous!

Rhi a doula is separate from a midwife. It's like a private counselor (I guess you'd say) that is there to couh and guide you through the birth. :) very common over here. 

Karli so strange about the growth but I bet it's nothing! Too many times they scare us with size! My girl they said was small and she was a pound bigger than they said.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, my ob said not to take it with prenatal or any calcium/dairy. She said to take it with vitamin C though. I had to change up my vitamin/pill schedule too lol. 

I had some ice cream after my breakfast and she started moving, and she was moving off and on all day, so today was a great day movement wise. She must have known I didn't want to stress again after yesterday morning. I love feeling her move so much, but I do find myself a bit obsessed about it. 

Angel, such happy news about your SIL having her baby!


----------



## Squig34

Adorable little cardi Boo!


----------



## vaniilla

I've got myself a gp appointment for this morning so that they can refer me to the physio, apparently the form they asked me to send off never made it there?!? I can't continue like this though, I used to wake up sore but now I'm sore before I even get in bed. 

wish - I hope your dd is feeling better soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Is there any point in me booking a 28 week midwife appt? I rang last week but the surgery said they were fully booked and to contact my midwife directly to sort an appointment. But yesterday I had my 28 week scan at hospital which obviously checked over baby, heartbeat, growth, fluid ect then I had my urine checked, blood pressure checked and bloods taken. So I can't think of anything else that would be included in seeing the midwife? X


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Is there any point in me booking a 28 week midwife appt? I rang last week but the surgery said they were fully booked and to contact my midwife directly to sort an appointment. But yesterday I had my 28 week scan at hospital which obviously checked over baby, heartbeat, growth, fluid ect then I had my urine checked, blood pressure checked and bloods taken. So I can't think of anything else that would be included in seeing the midwife? X

I think you've had a full work up there! So I would just ring your midwife and say you've had all that done and book in for your next appt prob like 34 weeks or whenever they say X


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou all ladies, I'm just hoping she was layed a funny way. I haven't been offering anything in between now and 34 weeks sqig, I don't think my midwife was concerned at all which was reasuring. 

Boo I love that cardi! I have a few that my gran has knitted, I can't wait for her to wear them. I have a serious clothes addiction and I'm it buying 3-6 month stuff because 
I have got insane amounts of newborn, upto a month and 0-3. My Next VIP came today!



Did anyone watch one born last night, it got me soooooo excited!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I watched it, i only watch to pass judgement on the families lmao. I spend the whole time telling my DH "look at this weirdo family" etc etc :haha: That last baby was teeeeny tiny though, was a bit nawww.


----------



## vaniilla

Those clothes are too cute! :cloud9:

I've only caught minutes of OBEM as my mil watches it but I can't imagine anything worse than watching labour, I like to pretend that aspect of pregnancy doesn't exist :haha: I don't watch any of the bodyshocker programs either though.

rhi- for me they're ALL weirdos :haha: you have to be imo to want cameras and the country watching, no wonder they all have droves of relatives - the millions at home and the camera crew in there what's a few more people?


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw karli those clothes are precious!! I have way too much for baby girl already too but a good chunk is from dd so I try to use that excuse to make myself feel better :haha:


----------



## karlilay

I have no excuse Miracles! I am just obsessed, I love buying kids clothes, my other two have far to many aswel. And I walk around in Primark leggings and boots with a hole in..

I love One Born! And I have a phobia of labour but it just makes me so excited. I showed Zach this morning because he wanted to see and he was amazed, he said it was gross though, and would I wash Poppy before he held her when I brought her home :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Starlight, my midwife phoned me this morning to see how I got on at the hospital and I told her what happened and how my BP settled. She asked when they were going to see me again and I said that they'd been happy to leave it until I see her again on 4/4. She wasnt happy with that and asked that I make a GP appointment for Easter Week. I'll see how I'm feeling then and if BP is elevated or I'm feeling stressed, I think I will get signed off for a week just to rest up and see if I can stabilise it a bit. I've two half days left this week and only a day and a half in work next week, so I hope that will help.

Geralyn, I feel the same with the nursery. I know there is plenty of time left, but I also know that I might go early and I also know that my BP might not play ball and although there might be time left, I might not be fit to do it.

Luckily our son's nursery sat almost untouched as when he was going into his big boy bed we moved him to the other bedroom as it was warmer. The walls were a lovely green colour (hard to describe, I think they called it bubblegum green) but I'd like to add some decals to it, maybe a nice quote or some clouds. Due the coldness of the room I think I'd also like to have a bit of carpet put down, it's only a small room so I dont think it would be overly expensive. There are sliding robes in there so no need for any other furniture, but I want to get the carpet down before I put the cot and other bits in. 

We have two swinging cribs, one for our room where the baby will be until around 6 months and the other for downstairs instead of a moses basket, they are both being stored in the nursery until a later date but it is killing me not being able to have it all sitting just how I want it as I am normally so organised. My husband just doesnt get it though and thinks I'm a tiny bit crazy trying to get a room ready for a baby that won't be here for a few months and wont actually be going into the room for almost a year lol!!!

As for OBEM, I love it, didnt see last nights but I'll get it on catch up. I watched it when I was pregnant with my first and I just remember thinking about it during labour and thinking that it must be propeganda created to ensure that women continue to have babies. Let me tell you, if they filmed my labour, there is not a woman on the planet that would even let a man near her, never mind get her pregnant. But hey, I know my labour wasnt typical so I'll allow them to continue delivering that message for the sake of the human race.


----------



## mommyxofxone

i've never seen one born but i've wanted to! i dont know if that's over here? i love watching birth things! how weird is that! I watched those birth shows before dd and i remember my mom asking me what i was doing and saying it was a bad idea! i thought it was good. get an idea that sometimes it DOESNT go the way we planned but in the end it still goes well! we still get our babies! 

when are we supposed to write our birth plans out? does anyone remember? i feel so stupid this time around. i can't remember anything, and don't even know what i'm gonna put in it. I was so aware of all that stuff the first time.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I am sure when i was pregnant with my first there was a space in the notes for you to write a birth plan (that was 8 years ago) with my second no one even mentioned a birth plan once! and there was no space to include one, so i didn't take one with me.. So i am wondering what i am supposed to do in terms of writing one down ?? do i just write it down and hand it to them haha ?!


----------



## jalilma

You know I can handle not being able to take meds for a cold while pregnant cause I don't typically take them anyway, I can even rock with the stuffy nose keeping me up at night cause i haven't been sleeping all that great anyway.... However... This whole " you better cross your legs fast enough when you sneeze or you're gonna have a bad time" thing is kinda annoying.


----------



## vaniilla

UK ladies have a look in your maternity notes, mine have a tab with birth preferences/page 34 on it which is like a tick chart of various option durings labour. It should be fine though to have it written on a separate piece of paper as long as it's clear and not a block of text.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can't watch OBEM! The last time I watched an episode was during labour the day I had DS, Ive tried to watch it since but it makes me terrified. 

I am so so disorganised compared with you ladies. I still have over half the stuff to buy and nursery is still a junk/storage room..


----------



## Tinky_82

I loved obem when I was pregnant with DS - now I can't bring myself to watch it or anything involving labour.


----------



## Boo44

Had a scan today to check baby and his little multicystic k idney and growth etc. He weighs 2lb 13oz and looked very cute. No change in his kidney which is good news. Still getting 32 and 36 week scans to keep an eye on him. Couldn't get a picture today as he turned when she was trying and was hiding his face in the placenta!

These are the other things I bought for him from John Lewis I love them!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 54.8 KB
Views: 9


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tinky I'm glad it's not just me! Although I just went on YouTube and managed to watch a water birth clip from obem so I'm getting there :) 

Glad your scan went well boo and I LOVE the cardis!


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - I'm glad your scan went well :flower: I love the cardigans, they're lovely.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Glad your scan went well Boo, it must be such a worry. The clothes are lovely! You know I've completely forgotten to buy and cardigans :dohh: I've got it in my head it will be hot in June and keep forgetting we live in England! Luckily MIL is a knitter and probably has something up her sleeve.


----------



## Boo44

I'm planning on babygrows with a cardy on top when we're out and about - that will be his staple outfit for a good few weeks! I love hand knitted stuff my mum has made the little blue one and she's also making a tiny white one to come home in <3


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My son was an early January baby and i have no idea how you dress a newborn when it's really hot weather? Do they feel the cold more than older babies?


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, so glad the scan went well!

Baby's movements are less jarring recently. I see/feel my tummy getting pushed in and out, but I don't really feel intense kicks or rolls is that normal around this time?


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> My son was an early January baby and i have no idea how you dress a newborn when it's really hot weather? Do they feel the cold more than older babies?

My first son was also a June baby so I remember a lot from then. Mainly that it's so rare in the UK to get weather where it's genuinely too hot for them! Most summer days he needed a normal short sleeved vest and some form of baby grow. Rarely he would just have the vest on but that really was rare, and when he was a couple of months older. As a newborn they still need the babygrow - just maybe not the hand mits and little hats! A lightweight blanket over them in the car seat or pushchair. And a little cardy probably. It's great as no forcing a newborn into a snowsuit (which I had with my second who's a December baby!) x


----------



## Starlight32

What's the weather like in June and Summer months where you all live? Just curious how it compares to where I live.


----------



## karlilay

My other two were Dec and Jan so I have no experience of a summer baby. 

I have j just brought heaps of sleepsuits and a few little romper type outfits in upto a month, then most of her summer stuff is rompers and will layer with a cardi if it's not war enough.

Starlight, I'm in the UK. Not sure where you are but June is anyone's guess, could be warm could be cool, could rain all month. There is no telling! :haha:


----------



## Boo44

June is so unpredictable! The whole summer is basically unpredictable in the UK! Usually around 18-22 degrees if lucky. And like Karli says, often cloudy and could rain a lot too. Occasionally we get a 'heat wave' which would be like a few days of sunshine in a row and everyone gets VERY excited about it :haha:

Don't know why I live here tbh!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Last year I got married in April on a sunny but windy day.. SIL got married in June and it was no warmer than our wedding.


----------



## Tinky_82

However when ds was born in July 13 (UK) it was sooo incredibly hot. There was a thermometer in my room during labour and it read 30 degrees c in the middle of the night. DS spent most of his 1st month in nothing more than a nappy as it was so hot (we don't have air conditioning as it's rarely hot) and we could only take him outside after 6pm. Hoping it's not like that in June.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

June can have hotter days then July/August but they are generally unpredictable mini heatwaves like boo said. I always remember going download festival Every year mid June and burning like mad! If I had to guess at the weather I would say overcast and drizzly..... :haha:


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Last year I got married in April on a sunny but windy day.. SIL got married in June and it was no warmer than our wedding.

My brother's mid September wedding was nicer weather than my July one :) 

I think as long as we have short sleeved vests and rompers and the odd little cardy we'll have all possibilities covered lol. I can't imagine having a baby in a properly hot country I think I'd worry constantly!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I remember last year there was a bit of an April 'heatwave' too, I'm buying a few more maternity clothes at the minute and it's hard knowing what to get! Plus I need new shoes and not sure how long the boots weather is going to last x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I went on holiday to devon in september the year before last to avoid the school price hike (shh don't tell the school haha) and i remember feeling extra smug as august had basically peed it down the entire time. Well we had a heatwave and it was so so warm!
I like to staycation but i refuse to go away in august/july. Whilst i understand the concept of supply and demand there is no way i would pay up to 2 thousand pounds to sit in a caravan by the coast when there is as much chance of it peeing down as it would if i go a month later for 500 quid! 
Not sure how i got onto the topic of caravans holidays but nvm :haha:


My ribs are so sore, anyone else ?!


----------



## Starlight32

Early June here averages about 80F/~27C and end of June averages like 85F/~29C. I can't remember about the rain. I think just an average amount. I'm hoping it won't be too hot early June!


----------



## Dory85

My son was born in may and I remember him dripping with sweat after tea time feeds because our skin contact made him so hot (and we live in the freezing north east uk lol). Inside he was only in vests.

Just had a call to say I'm anaemic and I need to pick up a prescription. It tipped my hormones over the edge and I had a little cry. It's just not what I need but explains why I'm asleep before half 9 EVERY night. Hubby has had increased pain and some sensory loss so we're waiting for his oncologist appointment in April to see if they'll book another mri. As a nurse though I'm pushing for him to have one sooner because it's all pointing at tumour growth. They said if it grew again they would start radiotherapy (just in time for my due date probably).

I just feel weary. I already do EVERYTHING because hubby can't manage. I really thought 2016 would be a better year for us :-(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> My son was born in may and I remember him dripping with sweat after tea time feeds because our skin contact made him so hot (and we live in the freezing north east uk lol). Inside he was only in vests.
> 
> Just had a call to say I'm anaemic and I need to pick up a prescription. It tipped my hormones over the edge and I had a little cry. It's just not what I need but explains why I'm asleep before half 9 EVERY night. Hubby has had increased pain and some sensory loss so we're waiting for his oncologist appointment in April to see if they'll book another mri. As a nurse though I'm pushing for him to have one sooner because it's all pointing at tumour growth. They said if it grew again they would start radiotherapy (just in time for my due date probably).
> 
> I just feel weary. I already do EVERYTHING because hubby can't manage. I really thought 2016 would be a better year for us :-(

:hugs: :hugs: 

I can't imagine what you're going through with your husband's illness. Hopefully the iron tablets will at least help you feel more energetic. 

Also I'm not anaemic but I'm almost always in bed by 9.30 anyway, pregnancy is exhausting.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhi my son is starting school this September and I've now realised how much I've taken for granted the out of school holidays prices! I've managed to get us a last min deal at a Haven site in May which is 4 nights for £90 but during the half term its over £700 for exactly the same :wacko: We also like our winter breaks at center parcs but that's not going to be possible anymore, this baby is going to have so many less holidays than DS!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hugs Dory :hugs: X


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, prayers to your family. <3

I've actually been staying up a bit later (830 instead of 730) since taking the iron. It might be a coincidence now that it stays lighter longer though.


----------



## Becyboo__x

30 weeks today! Crazy 10 weeks to go

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160324_082845_zpsqafznppv.jpg


Sister brought her these :)!
https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160324_084725_zpsmhitl9mz.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dory :hugs: I really can't imagine how stressful that all must be :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Rhi my son is starting school this September and I've now realised how much I've taken for granted the out of school holidays prices! I've managed to get us a last min deal at a Haven site in May which is 4 nights for £90 but during the half term its over £700 for exactly the same :wacko: We also like our winter breaks at center parcs but that's not going to be possible anymore, this baby is going to have so many less holidays than DS!

My son is almost 8, i'm terrible i just go when i want :haha: He has almost perfect attendance though, I will be cheeky and plan it so that he only sometimes only has to miss a friday or a monday and do a long weekend etc. I.e look at when the training days are. Some times you get a week where they go back to school from half term on like a Wednesday and i think YEAH RIGHT, i'll have that for a holiday then haha so he only has to miss 3 days etc. One September they started back on a Thursday so i booked a holiday for that week and it was easily half the price of the week before. I have never been queried on it tbh. If i did get caught then i suppose i would just pay the fine, my sons school doesn't have much in place though, i know some schools send people to your house after so many days off, but we never take more than 5 school days at a time and we never go abroad (So no tell tell tans) 
Also i find the teachers don't really care, they get it and just don't say anything :haha: When he does take a full 5 days out i just ring on the first day and say he was complaining of a sore stomach, on the second day i say yeah he has been vomiting(then u have to wait 48 hours to send him in anyways) then on the Thursday i ring back to say that i'm too ill now from him passing it on to everyone else and i think it would just be best to wait until Monday and i wouldn't like his school friends/staff to catch it. Usually works.. :blush:


----------



## joeybrooks

LOL at the UK girls. I'm in Northern Ireland and it is anyone's guess really. My son was born in June 2012 and the May had been absolutely beautiful, I remember spending my early maternity leave sitting in the sun and June was questionable, as I remember looking out my hospital window and for the 11 days I was in, it was warm, but it lashed down the entire time. 

I was in a daze for the followign 3 months so I really could not tell you what the weather was like although I do remember the day we went to register him. It emptied down and such a rookie, I forgot the rain cover for the pram. In such a lovely act of kindness, a tour guide guy that was trying to sell tickets to the sightseeing bus took his plastic poncho off and gave it to me to put over the pram - that has stayed with me all this time, when very little else has, thought it was a lovely thing to do.

I went really off track there!!!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Thinking of you and your family dory. So sorry you are having to deal with all of that :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

jalilma said:


> You know I can handle not being able to take meds for a cold while pregnant cause I don't typically take them anyway, I can even rock with the stuffy nose keeping me up at night cause i haven't been sleeping all that great anyway.... However... This whole " you better cross your legs fast enough when you sneeze or you're gonna have a bad time" thing is kinda annoying.

yeah try crossing your legs with spd! yikes! it's like slamming your hoo ha with a sledge hammer so that makes you move slower, and then you sneeze, and sometimes you cant get your legs tight enough so you tinkle anyway. :cry:



tinkerbelle93 said:


> I can't watch OBEM! The last time I watched an episode was during labour the day I had DS, Ive tried to watch it since but it makes me terrified.
> 
> I am so so disorganised compared with you ladies. I still have over half the stuff to buy and nursery is still a junk/storage room..

our pack and play comes today! i have almost everything however, the room has just had everythign shoved in there. So it looks like a trash heap. i'll have to get a photo lol! 



Boo44 said:


> Had a scan today to check baby and his little multicystic k idney and growth etc. He weighs 2lb 13oz and looked very cute. No change in his kidney which is good news. Still getting 32 and 36 week scans to keep an eye on him. Couldn't get a picture today as he turned when she was trying and was hiding his face in the placenta!
> 
> These are the other things I bought for him from John Lewis I love them!

so glad about his kidney!!!! and love the clothes!



Starlight32 said:


> Early June here averages about 80F/~27C and end of June averages like 85F/~29C. I can't remember about the rain. I think just an average amount. I'm hoping it won't be too hot early June!

My first was born in august. it was 103 degrees. lol. but last year we had a really wet june remember? I only remember because my mom was so happy she didn't have to fill the pool in july like normal! she had to drain it instead. (she's in MD as well)



Dory85 said:


> My son was born in may and I remember him dripping with sweat after tea time feeds because our skin contact made him so hot (and we live in the freezing north east uk lol). Inside he was only in vests.
> 
> Just had a call to say I'm anaemic and I need to pick up a prescription. It tipped my hormones over the edge and I had a little cry. It's just not what I need but explains why I'm asleep before half 9 EVERY night. Hubby has had increased pain and some sensory loss so we're waiting for his oncologist appointment in April to see if they'll book another mri. As a nurse though I'm pushing for him to have one sooner because it's all pointing at tumour growth. They said if it grew again they would start radiotherapy (just in time for my due date probably).
> 
> I just feel weary. I already do EVERYTHING because hubby can't manage. I really thought 2016 would be a better year for us :-(

i'm also slightly anemic too hun. i think most pregnant woman are. Did you ever have your vit d level checked? I'm so sorry about dh. That would make me super stressed out. :( Thinking of you. 2016 hasn't exactly been a good start has it. :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

yesterday, 27+4. i've been taking them the original due date turn overs, so according to the old date this would be 28 weeks.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=936058&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1458821252


----------



## Dory85

Thanks for your thoughts and wishes ladies. I guess we just wait for an mri and cross our fingers? Either way I think the next step lain wise is regular morphine because at the moment he takes that on top of his other meds as and when he needs it.

Anaemic ladies - what meds have they put you on an how often? I've been put on ferrous fumarate which I expected but it's three times a day. Does that sound right? I administer it at work but usually only once or twice a day but I wonder if that's prophylaxis and not treatment dose?

Dreading the constipation and potential further nausea :-/


----------



## karlilay

Dory85 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and wishes ladies. I guess we just wait for an mri and cross our fingers? Either way I think the next step lain wise is regular morphine because at the moment he takes that on top of his other meds as and when he needs it.
> 
> Anaemic ladies - what meds have they put you on an how often? I've been put on ferrous fumarate which I expected but it's three times a day. Does that sound right? I administer it at work but usually only once or twice a day but I wonder if that's prophylaxis and not treatment dose?
> 
> Dreading the constipation and potential further nausea :-/

Sorry to hear about your OH... :hugs:

I haven't got my blood results back yet, but I had Ferrous Fumerate with Madi 3x a day and it made me ill :cry:

PpMeasows midwife is pretty sure I'm anemic anyway, and she has suggested I take Spa Tone, while we wait for blood results.


----------



## vaniilla

I had my GTT today, I'm glad it's over and done with as my arms are looking very bruised today, it was a midwife who wasn't very experienced - she took 3 times for the first set and 4 attempts for the second set, I really hope the results come back good I don't want to go back there. 

Whilst I was waiting in the DAU two overdue women came in to be induced, I was feeling pretty jealous ! :haha:


No experience of summer birthdays here either - DS and me are October and DH is January.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> Thanks for your thoughts and wishes ladies. I guess we just wait for an mri and cross our fingers? Either way I think the next step lain wise is regular morphine because at the moment he takes that on top of his other meds as and when he needs it.
> 
> Anaemic ladies - what meds have they put you on an how often? I've been put on ferrous fumarate which I expected but it's three times a day. Does that sound right? I administer it at work but usually only once or twice a day but I wonder if that's prophylaxis and not treatment dose?
> 
> Dreading the constipation and potential further nausea :-/

I'm really sorry to hear about your OH, I hope you get a date for the mri asap :hugs.


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory - really sorry about your OH, that must be awful for you all. 

Lovely bumps to the ladies who've posted. 

Working on getting ds new bedroom sorted so I can move him in and then prep for the new arrival in the nursery. I have a feeling ds will refuse to sleep in his new room though but it doesn't matter as baby won't be in there for at least 8 months.


----------



## SecondNote

I haven't been on in a few days and am still trying to catch up... hope you ladies are all doing well.

I have been itchy all over for 4 days now and have been debating on calling my doctor. I called last week about a headache I had for 3 days straight and I don't want to be that person that calls weekly. Sigh. I am a bit of a worrier. Anyway, I finally called a little bit ago and she wants me to get a blood test to test liver function for possible Cholestasis. I read it's fairly rare so I am not too worried yet but it still makes me uneasy. Getting my blood tested tomorrow. I wanted to go today by I have to fast first so it wouldn't work out. Sigh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory I'm taking 325 mg furras sulfate. I know my levels so asked if just the one pill would be OK. They okayed it thankfully. So far I haven't had constipation but I'm also on magnesium. (Which is supposed to stop that) 

I take my 3 hr gtt tomorrow yikes


----------



## Boo44

Dory we use ferrous fumerate and the start dose is often 220mg three times per day. It can be taken once or twice daily though depending on the iron levels. 

I'm not anaemic but I've been on the pregaday and taking spa tone every now and then too. I'm totally constipated even without iron supplements :( I can't stand it!!!


----------



## Boo44

SecondNote said:


> I haven't been on in a few days and am still trying to catch up... hope you ladies are all doing well.
> 
> I have been itchy all over for 4 days now and have been debating on calling my doctor. I called last week about a headache I had for 3 days straight and I don't want to be that person that calls weekly. Sigh. I am a bit of a worrier. Anyway, I finally called a little bit ago and she wants me to get a blood test to test liver function for possible Cholestasis. I read it's fairly rare so I am not too worried yet but it still makes me uneasy. Getting my blood tested tomorrow. I wanted to go today by I have to fast first so it wouldn't work out. Sigh.

m

Definitely best to get checked - I'm sure they'll be fine. I've had my liver bloods done last week as my heels are itchy on a night. They were normal but my feet still itch! Might ask them to re-do my bloods in a couple of weeks x


----------



## SecondNote

Boo44 said:


> SecondNote said:
> 
> 
> I haven't been on in a few days and am still trying to catch up... hope you ladies are all doing well.
> 
> I have been itchy all over for 4 days now and have been debating on calling my doctor. I called last week about a headache I had for 3 days straight and I don't want to be that person that calls weekly. Sigh. I am a bit of a worrier. Anyway, I finally called a little bit ago and she wants me to get a blood test to test liver function for possible Cholestasis. I read it's fairly rare so I am not too worried yet but it still makes me uneasy. Getting my blood tested tomorrow. I wanted to go today by I have to fast first so it wouldn't work out. Sigh.
> 
> m
> 
> Definitely best to get checked - I'm sure they'll be fine. I've had my liver bloods done last week as my heels are itchy on a night. They were normal but my feet still itch! Might ask them to re-do my bloods in a couple of weeks xClick to expand...

I'm glad yours came back normal! Yeah, getting retested is a good idea if you are still itching in a week or so.


----------



## ehjmorris

Dory85 said:


> My son was born in may and I remember him dripping with sweat after tea time feeds because our skin contact made him so hot (and we live in the freezing north east uk lol). Inside he was only in vests.
> 
> Just had a call to say I'm anaemic and I need to pick up a prescription. It tipped my hormones over the edge and I had a little cry. It's just not what I need but explains why I'm asleep before half 9 EVERY night. Hubby has had increased pain and some sensory loss so we're waiting for his oncologist appointment in April to see if they'll book another mri. As a nurse though I'm pushing for him to have one sooner because it's all pointing at tumour growth. They said if it grew again they would start radiotherapy (just in time for my due date probably).
> 
> I just feel weary. I already do EVERYTHING because hubby can't manage. I really thought 2016 would be a better year for us :-(

Thinking of you xxx i hope the tabels help at least a little bit


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, my ob is having me take over the counter iron. I'm taking 45mg elemental iron. It's less than the 325mg ferrous sulfate (which is 65mg elemental) but my ob said it was fine because my levels aren't that low. I've been continuing Metamucil to keep things regular. It's been working so far.

Hoping the upcoming gtt tests go well!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Doing my 3 hr gtt tomorrow ladies wish me luck


----------



## mommyxofxone

i'm starving and nervous. omg. i hate these glucose things. i wonder why they don't just use test strips there in the office while we are there? you'd think they could just do it and give us our results. takes like 2 seconds in a glucometer!


----------



## GeralynB

This is the second time this week I've woken up in the middle of the night and can't fall back asleep. I really hate pregnancy insomnia


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Mommy. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, what time is your appt? Hopefully it's soon so you can just get it over with!

I spoke too soon about having more energy. I was so tired this morning, and I didn't wake up any more than usual last night. 

I have been getting calf cramps during the night. Anyone else???


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks teeny x

Starlight appt was 6 am. Two sticks down and two left. That last one hurt bad so I'm gonna ask for a new tech this time. It was brutal. 

As for the leg cramps I had them bad with DD. I ate a banana daily and helped. This time they put me on magnesium and I haven't had them (yet) :)


----------



## joeybrooks

For UK ladies of one or more, first time around were you prescribed the urine testing strips to test at home??

Last time I was given them and told to test daily from a certain point (can't remember when, but I'm almost sure it was before my BP began to creep up).

I've been having BP issues already this pregnancy and already 1 + protein, which is now away again, so I thought they'd have prescribed me them again this time so that I could check at home. When I asked the midwife, she said they don't do that anymore as ladies were checking at home at the wrong times and getting/reading incorrect results etc, but I did think that they would offer them to someone with a history of Pre Eclampsia and signs of increasing blood pressure???


----------



## Dory85

I've never heard of anyone being prescribed urine testing sticks except for the occasional non pregnant diabetic but then I've never needed them.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've never been given them or hears if them! If they were useful last time though then I would push for them :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Has anyone used breastfeeding covers before? Looking online and there's ones on kiddicare for £25 but eBay seem to do lots for a few quid. Is there any difference?? 

Wow just seen there's now a December bumps group! A few more weeks and people will be expecting 2017 babies.


----------



## vaniilla

Mommy I hope your GTT results come back good.


I got my results GTT today and thankfully got the all clear, I'm really surprised my iron levels were good as I took iron tablets for most of my pregnancy with DS. 

I hope everyone has a good Easter :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Joey I've never heard of them either :shrug: 

Tink I've never used them, but I did see one in babies r us today - I didn't pay any attention to the price though. I bet you can get prettier ones online though!

I'm so so so itchy every minute :-( spoke to the pharmacy today but they wouldn't recommend anything . I cried a little :dohh: I just want to sleep without waking up itching


----------



## Becyboo__x

Is anyone else's belly button popped out :lol: didn't have this with DS but this one its came out freaked me out at first :lol:


----------



## Dory85

Becyboo__x said:


> Is anyone else's belly button popped out :lol: didn't have this with DS but this one its came out freaked me out at first :lol:

Mine has popped out each time and started about 21 weeks this time. I hate it and you can see it through my clothes. I cried the first time it happened, though my hormones are mental. 

Today I sobbed because my mum transferred me some money today to buy easter eggs for the kids bit cos she's left it so late there were none suitable and they'll get normal chocolate instead. Irrational but it really upset me.


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Joey I've never heard of them either :shrug:
> 
> Tink I've never used them, but I did see one in babies r us today - I didn't pay any attention to the price though. I bet you can get prettier ones online though!
> 
> I'm so so so itchy every minute :-( spoke to the pharmacy today but they wouldn't recommend anything . I cried a little :dohh: I just want to sleep without waking up itching

What about Piriton from boots?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Belly button is on its way out lol!

And thanks for the good wishes ladies. Got my results and passed with flying colors. Not even one elevated number!


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, great news!

My belly button looks weird. A few of my dresses are thin material and you can see it poking through a bit. It's weird.


----------



## gaiagirl

No popping belly button here yet and it didn't at all last time...we will see! Easter chocolate and turkey dinner might be the kicker.

Am I in third tri yet? I think probably another week but I will be sticking to browsing the third tri page instead of second now...

I can't remember if I posted this yet but passed my GTT and iron is good, but platelets were very slightly under normal. 150K is considered normal and mine were 146K. I have to have them rechecked a few times before baby arrives. I'm not worried but if they dip down to 110K i might not be able to have a home birth which would be upsetting.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Belly button is on its way out. It pretty much turned inside out with my DS!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Great news mommy!

Glad I'm not the only one with the belly button coming out :lol: the funniest thing is I've never seen mine before not properly :haha: think as well I'm going to have to get a maternity belly bar or take it out :shrug: had it pierced since I was 15 .. but its getting sore, I have a flexi bar in anyway so should be ok but noticed over the weeks getting tender


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So happy you got positive results mommy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

gaiagirl said:


> No popping belly button here yet and it didn't at all last time...we will see! Easter chocolate and turkey dinner might be the kicker.
> 
> Am I in third tri yet? I think probably another week but I will be sticking to browsing the third tri page instead of second now...
> 
> I can't remember if I posted this yet but passed my GTT and iron is good, but platelets were very slightly under normal. 150K is considered normal and mine were 146K. I have to have them rechecked a few times before baby arrives. I'm not worried but if they dip down to 110K i might not be able to have a home birth which would be upsetting.

I would say go over when you feel ready to :) third tri seem a lot more relevant posts I think now.. 

I hope things stay okay for you and you can have a home birth!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Becy I had mine for quite a while. Last pregnancy I used a pregnancy bar and even with that it stretched the skin and it never looked the same after, it was always slightly wrinkly. This time I have not had it in at all and the last few days it's started to hurt for some reason :shrug: hopefully you have better luck with a pregnancy bar than I did!


----------



## Becyboo__x

MiraclesHappn said:


> Becy I had mine for quite a while. Last pregnancy I used a pregnancy bar and even with that it stretched the skin and it never looked the same after, it was always slightly wrinkly. This time I have not had it in at all and the last few days it's started to hurt for some reason :shrug: hopefully you have better luck with a pregnancy bar than I did!

This is why I might not bother with one I've never heard anything amazing about them :lol: .. I'm just used to having it when I take it out I feel odd :dohh: .. but with DS I kept it in it stretched but not too much .. I don't think it will heal though if I take it out :shrug: but I might have to if it gets worse. I worry it'll tear and that grosses me out more then anything :rofl:


----------



## Squig34

Dory, so sorry to hear that you are dealing with so much stress & worry for your DH on top of pregnancy being so tough on you :hugs:

My bellybutton hasn't popped out thankfully.

Tinkerbelle, there are some nice covers on peekabooboo. I haven't ordered any yet but I likely will get some from somewhere - not at £25 a pop though!

I can't remember if I posted to say there had been a bit of a blip with baby's growth having slowed at my scan last Monday, so I had to take some time off this past week. Growth had shown good improvement by yesterday's scan; obviously the mental rest helped & with the long weekend, hoping for further improvement by Wednesday. It was a great relief.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm mortified!

I didn't check this morning .. I can't wear metal and haven't for years in my belly .. so I have the flexi .. jesus :cry: .. I've took my bar out and its staying out! 

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMAG9922_zpsshwrfyap.jpg


----------



## mommyxofxone

gaiagirl said:


> No popping belly button here yet and it didn't at all last time...we will see! Easter chocolate and turkey dinner might be the kicker.
> 
> Am I in third tri yet? I think probably another week but I will be sticking to browsing the third tri page instead of second now...
> 
> I can't remember if I posted this yet but passed my GTT and iron is good, but platelets were very slightly under normal. 150K is considered normal and mine were 146K. I have to have them rechecked a few times before baby arrives. I'm not worried but if they dip down to 110K i might not be able to have a home birth which would be upsetting.

over here in the us says you're in third tri :) :happydance: so glad about your results being alright, that's great news, minus the plateletts. 




Squig34 said:


> Dory, so sorry to hear that you are dealing with so much stress & worry for your DH on top of pregnancy being so tough on you :hugs:
> 
> My bellybutton hasn't popped out thankfully.
> 
> Tinkerbelle, there are some nice covers on peekabooboo. I haven't ordered any yet but I likely will get some from somewhere - not at £25 a pop though!
> 
> I can't remember if I posted to say there had been a bit of a blip with baby's growth having slowed at my scan last Monday, so I had to take some time off this past week. Growth had shown good improvement by yesterday's scan; obviously the mental rest helped & with the long weekend, hoping for further improvement by Wednesday. It was a great relief.

So happy to hear about the scan showing improvement!!!!! so excellent! :flower:






anyone left to do gtts and so forth? or have we all passed it now?


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies :hi:

Hope you are all doing well, sorry I havnt posted much. I have however been really busy with work.

Is anyone else really ready for bubs to arrive? Im only 26weeks but feel like ive been pregnant forever, ive only got 6 days left till im in third tri, as of yesterday i have 12 weeks till he arrives :) as much as i love his kicks i am so uncomfortable all the time now!

As for the belly button mine is almost ready to pop out, those of you still wearing a belly bar, i dont know how you do it, but well done

Has anyone else started to pack anything yet? I just had this feeling tonight that i wanted to pack the hospital bag just in case... weird I know


----------



## Squig34

Ouch, Becy!

Ehj, I was just talking about packing my hospital bag this morning; I'm going to get mine ready over the next couple of weeks. I've only got 9 weeks tops til baby is here!

I haven't had the GTT yet Mommy - some of the other UK ladies say we only get it if there's glucose in our urine. I don't know if NI is the same as England & whether or not I'll have to do it at my 29 weeks appointment, which is 12th April, but my urine has so far been clear!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hey ehj! So crazy how close it is right? And 12 weeks do you have a c scheduled? And yeah I'm totally done too lol I'm ready to have this boy!

Squig I didn't have any in my urine either but in the US they don't care. Just make you do it anyway 

Happy 28 weeks to me and teeny!


----------



## Boo44

Squig you get it in the UK if you have a risk factor for gestational diabetes - so previous gestational diabetes, previous large (>4.5kg) baby, first degree relative with diabetes, or if your genetic origin is from a certain list of countries etc etc. If you fit none of those categories you're low risk and so don't get tested. They obv have more money in the US as its been proven here that testing everyone isn't worth it for the tiny pick up rate, just testing high risk people makes sense!


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> Hey ehj! So crazy how close it is right? And 12 weeks do you have a c scheduled? And yeah I'm totally done too lol I'm ready to have this boy!
> 
> Squig I didn't have any in my urine either but in the US they don't care. Just make you do it anyway
> 
> Happy 28 weeks to me and teeny!

No c section but induction at 38 weeks for my own anxiety, from my first loss i am completely terrified of getting to 40 weeks or over and something happening, i know it probably doesn't sound like a good enough reason but the hospital understand what I'm going through so thank god for that

Oh and congrats on 28weeks you two


----------



## mommyxofxone

That's right duh I'm sorry ehj I'm never gonna remember so I'm sorry in advance when I ask again :dohh:

Had a scare tonight ladies found some brown discharge and they had me lay on my side and drink water and report back in an hour. Basically as long as baby moving (a ton!) And no red discharge he should be fine. 

Could've been all the cleaning and furniture moving in her playroom I did the middle of the week. Ridiculous! I hate being nervous. Hopefully all done now. 

Gonna take it easy the rest of the weekend she told me to make sure I'm relaxing a lot. How am I supposed to clean my house?!

Anyone else had brown discharge?


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, sounds scary but glad you spoke to the doctor. When's your next appointment? I have no experience with brown discharge. Did they say anything else about it, like what may have caused it?

Baby was active almost consistent all day Thursday and Friday, and today she had a less active day! She's back to being active tonight, but the more quiet period worried me. I almost called my ob. Thankfully her movement picked up.


----------



## ehjmorris

Its okay! I forget everything haha

Speaking of cleaning i am in the middle of a cleaning phase atm! Its exhausting, im sorry you had the scare, take it easy :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight next is April 6th I think the date is? First Wed in April. They said technically the body can just create brown discharge , I could've lifted something, who knows! Straining from a bowel movement even! (Def not that) and she said it's cause of the cervix having so much more vessels to it now. But as long as not red he's OK. And because of the amount of movement he should be fine. 

But omg this is the first time I've ever been actually terrified for the baby. I've been worried about tests and things like that but since feeling him move I've been so much more at ease. But it definitely sucked!


----------



## Boo44

Hope it's all settled mommy xx had you just DTD? That can cause irritation of the cervix too. They gave you good advice it is because of the cervix being hyper rich blood supply. I think it's actually quite,common x


----------



## Dory85

I had a letter at work yesterday - one of my colleagues has been diagnosed with TB! She probably caught it off a patient with everything we're exposed to but they've decided not to carry out screening for the rest of us because the risk of us having it too is low.

I'm a bit cross about it tbh. I work directly with the person who has been diagnosed.


----------



## karlilay

Can i just ask, is it only me suffering from bad mood swings?
I really hope its just my hormones. I am so down to earth normally, but i do suffer with Anxiety.

This past few days has been horrible, just feel depressed for no reason, foggy head etc. Just burnt three bits of toast before i managed a good bit, i know ill come out of it in the next few days i always do, but my mood is so up and down, and im so terrified im going to get PND :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Happy chocolate day !!! =)


----------



## GeralynB

I took my gtt a week ago and haven't heard anything so I'm assuming I passed. My midwives don't call unless you fail. 

Here I am up in the middle of the night again for no reason. This pregnancy insomnia is really killing me


----------



## jalilma

Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, sounds scary but glad you spoke to the doctor. When's your next appointment? I have no experience with brown discharge. Did they say anything else about it, like what may have caused it?
> 
> Baby was active almost consistent all day Thursday and Friday, and today she had a less active day! She's back to being active tonight, but the more quiet period worried me. I almost called my ob. Thankfully her movement picked up.

That was me on Friday... The baby was still moving a good amount but a bit less then "normal"..... However yesterday little bean was dancing for the better part of the day. I too was super close to calling my ob. Glad we are both back to baseline.


----------



## jalilma

karlilay said:


> Can i just ask, is it only me suffering from bad mood swings?
> I really hope its just my hormones. I am so down to earth normally, but i do suffer with Anxiety.
> 
> This past few days has been horrible, just feel depressed for no reason, foggy head etc. Just burnt three bits of toast before i managed a good bit, i know ill come out of it in the next few days i always do, but my mood is so up and down, and im so terrified im going to get PND :(

I had a day where I cried literally all day over nothing... For instance... All i wanted was a hot shower but since my hot water heater isn't the best All I could end up getting was a 10 min warm-ish shower... Yep cried about that for a good half hour... Oy vey.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 actually no, dh has been sick for like a week and a half so no DTD for us. I think it's all the furniture I moved but I didn't think it was heavy at all. 

Today he's still moving like crazy, brown is MUCH lighter. But slight cramping again on right side. Wondering if need water like dehyrdated slightly? I know that went away yesterday after drinking a ton.


----------



## Starlight32

Has anyone read about belly mapping? I never heard of it until I saw something online about using baby's movements to try to determine position. I still can't figure out her position though! I feel most of my movements around my belly button, like a hard lump moving about that area... I'm guessing butt or head?? I also feel movements low by my pelvis and occasional feet or hand like movements on my sides up halfway when I'm laying down. 

Where do you ladies feel most movement?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Movement for me is everywhere. Depending on time of day. Really high under my ribs quite often but I get the jumpy movement ATM. Where it's top and bottom at the same time. You can see my entire belly jump haha! 

Also Easter bump! Weeble over here haha
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2717.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am still getting horrible mood swings and am waiting for CBT therapy atm. 

Today my MIL told me I look as big as SIL when she gave birth. :cry:


----------



## Starlight32

Happy Easter!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh angel how rude! Sounds like the comments my mother says though. She winces when she looks at me. Says I give her "physical pain"


----------



## Squig34

:( sorry to hear that some of you are getting some negative comments on how you look. I don't know why people feel it's necessary. Plus, you're having a baby. You're supposed to have a bump. Grr. :hugs:

I can hardly believe that some of you are in the 30s or almost! won't be long til the single figures arrive; June is getting so close!

We've been visiting the inlaws which is always nice, but I'll be glad to get back to my own bed tonight - I'm already finding it more difficult to get comfortable with the bump; I thought that didn't happen til a bit further down the line!! ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

My mood swings have calmed I was worse from 15-24 weeks :lol: I was awful .. but in reality I think fob never helped with that .. since being alone I've been better :rofl:

I'm struggling with waking at silly times and having broken sleep .. I got prescribed iron tablets ..but can't get them due to my doctors telling me the prescription has gone to my old area .. :wacko: which I cannot physically get to and there's no way of them doing it at my local area .. annoyed me but I'm only borderline under so it's not serious.. I can easily do other things to help with iron.. I just think it's taking it out of me right now.

I feel June is going to come round quicker then I expect and I'm not fully prepared :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

I have had a lot of mood swings recently. I was kind of the same pre pregnancy though because I've always been a bit emotional. 

Is anyone thinking about wearing a post pregnancy compression thing after delivery? I just started reading about them. Apparently they can help your abs come back together to prevent/lesson diastasis recti that occurs during pregnancy. I never really knew about diastasis recti, but now that I started researching, I'm paranoid about it (sorry for sounding so vain).


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Becy boo- that's a total pain. Iron is pretty cheap from the chemist though =) so not ideal cos it should be free on prescription but if you need it? I was spending a fortune on iron for my husband. I was buying it on prescription for ages and that's like 8quid?! The chemist was like "what you playing at" and it ended up being half the price to just buy it without the script. Duhhh me. Eh?! I didn't really think about it though tbh. I suppose it's like when people get ibuprofen on prescription(madness) I just never thought iron would be cheap lol. And he was severely anaemic so it wasn't like a low dose etc.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> I have had a lot of mood swings recently. I was kind of the same pre pregnancy though because I've always been a bit emotional.
> 
> Is anyone thinking about wearing a post pregnancy compression thing after delivery? I just started reading about them. Apparently they can help your abs come back together to prevent/lesson diastasis recti that occurs during pregnancy. I never really knew about diastasis recti, but now that I started researching, I'm paranoid about it (sorry for sounding so vain).

Like a waist trainer? Yeah I might try something like this. Don't worry you don't sound vain ! I'm always keen to get back to "normal" asap. The jelly feeling freaks me out haha.


----------



## mommyxofxone

nothing can save my belly lol! it's dead. all squishy. and striped like a bullseye thanks to the stretch marks. it's quite hideous really. but that's ok i've accepted it as it is. 

i hope you all had a lovely easter (those of you that celebrate it!) and that your littles got lots of candy!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Becy boo- that's a total pain. Iron is pretty cheap from the chemist though =) so not ideal cos it should be free on prescription but if you need it? I was spending a fortune on iron for my husband. I was buying it on prescription for ages and that's like 8quid?! The chemist was like "what you playing at" and it ended up being half the price to just buy it without the script. Duhhh me. Eh?! I didn't really think about it though tbh. I suppose it's like when people get ibuprofen on prescription(madness) I just never thought iron would be cheap lol. And he was severely anaemic so it wasn't like a low dose etc.

I had to have big tablets on prescription with DS .. All way through but I've been okay with this one until few weeks ago bloods were abit low .. i was going to get some from Holland and barrett but I'm clueless with vitamin stuff .. I don't know if them kinds are he same as prescribed? Ones with my son were like size of 20ps :lol: .. I get free prescriptions luckily have maternity card for it .. so that's no problem it was just being told to go to my old area to pick up some tablets :nope: I'd rather not for time left unless I was severe anaemic like I was with DS


----------



## Boo44

I keep feeling...angry at the moment! Like I suddenly see red and can't control my temper and end up shouting at OH or the kids. Does anyone else have this?

Also having lots of restless legs now which is standard for me in pregnancy but I HATE it :(

Beccy if your iron is a bit borderline you should REALLY get the tablets because between now and labour it can drop quite a bit and there's nothing worse than trying to care with a newborn when you're anaemic - basically they have to give you the I f your midwife has said you need it!

I've noticed a change in my movements today, more sort of rolling the nice jabs and kicks. Going to keep an eye on that this evening


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mine was fine at 28 weeks with xander, by the time he was born it'd dropped to 9.something and after I'd had him it was 6.1 and I had to have a few blood transfusions. I didn't lose a large amount of blood so was told it dropped so low because I was already anaemic when I went in so my body didn't cope with normal blood loss :dhrug: 

I haven't heard back about mine yet but I'll be seeing my mw at 28 weeks so I'll find out then


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm having mood swings quite badly too, although this hassle been the case for much of the pregnancy! 

I'm a little worried about PND as I suffered with it after having my son and it was such a long process to recover from. But I do feel generally happier in pregnancy this time round so hopefully that will mean it's less likely to happen. I also think having a summer baby will help a bit, DS was born start of January and the freezing cold weather, being stuck indoors, pitch black mornings and evenings really don't improve things! I always feel generally happier in the summertime like a lot of people.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tinker how is your vit d level? I get real down in the winter and found its another thing related to my d deficiency! Summer babies are lovely :) and all that beautiful sunshine! Ah I'm ready for June <3


----------



## Squig34

Boo I noticed similar about ten days ago & my midwife said that around 25, 26 weeks that tends to happen; the movements change and are more like rolls & shimmys than kicks. Definitely keep an eye on things & contact your midwife if you're worried but it sounds like it's normal. I do get some pokes & kicks still but a lot of the time, it's a feeling like something moving under my skin.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks squig it's a really weird feeling! Like my bump shifting to one side rather than a baby kicking me...!


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, the things I'm looking at are like this:
https://bellybandit.com/belly-wraps/belly-banditr-original
https://www.upspringbaby.com/shop-shrinkxbelly

I hate things touching my belly though so I can't see myself wearing them and not sure if it's worth it. Getting closer to the end, I'm starting to feel anxiety about my postpartum body.

My movements have changed a bit too. More like rolling than kicks. I talked to my ob today about the periods I don't feel movements and he said that's normal as baby sleeps but to call if movements change.


----------



## mommyxofxone

When do we start counting kicks again?


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> When do we start counting kicks again?

I didn't think we were supposed to count kicks anymore. I thought it was more about knowing their movement pattern and being aware of any changes?

I lost a bit of my plug last night. I forgot how much of a delight that is *urgh*!


----------



## karlilay

Boo44 said:


> I keep feeling...angry at the moment! Like I suddenly see red and can't control my temper and end up shouting at OH or the kids. Does anyone else have this?
> 
> Also having lots of restless legs now which is standard for me in pregnancy but I HATE it :(
> 
> Beccy if your iron is a bit borderline you should REALLY get the tablets because between now and labour it can drop quite a bit and there's nothing worse than trying to care with a newborn when you're anaemic - basically they have to give you the I f your midwife has said you need it!
> 
> I've noticed a change in my movements today, more sort of rolling the nice jabs and kicks. Going to keep an eye on that this evening

You sound just like me! I wrote in here the other day about mood swings because i am fine one minute, then i just loose the plot over something so silly. I feel ok now though, i tend to only feel like that for a couple of days, then its passes. 

And my legs are murder at 8pm ish! :nope:


----------



## vaniilla

I can't believe that ladies in our group are now 30+ weeks!! Is possible for it to feel like things are going fast and slow?

I'm sorry to hear everyone is having problems with mood swings :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

My ob didn't say anything about kick counting when I asked him about movement. He said to call if I notice a change in movement. Baby's having a quiet morning today but it seems pretty normal for her to have her quiet moments.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yep its definitely going fast! 

I feel sad about this pregnancy coming to an end as its probably going to be the last pregnancy I have. I really don't mind going overdue. But at the same time I'm now at that point where I'm really excited to meet this baby and also find out whether it's a little boy or girl joining our family :cloud9: 

Does anyone have any experience or advice with baby carriers or slings ect? I want to use one with baby as the walk for doing the school run is not overly buggy friendly but I have noo idea where to start.. There are SO many different kinds and the prices vary so much!


----------



## vaniilla

A sling meet is the best place to start as you can try out the various different types, there are lots of really good slings and carriers but depending on build/stature and preference everyone has a type that works really well for them . It's best to try out as many before hand as they're all quite pricey so you want to make sure it's the right one for you. We've got a caboo sling for the first months and will be going out to try some structured ones when we need to.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, I don't have any experience using a carrier but decided to buy a Boba 4g baby carrier to (hopefully!) use with our baby. We haven't even tried it on yet though so I can't say much about it. I did a good bit of research and decided it looked like a good pick, but we'll return it if it turns out to be a bust. 

Tula baby carriers also looked good when I was doing research, but those were a bit more pricey and not sold in bigger stores, so returning it would be more of a hassle if we didn't like it. I think if I could have tried a Tula first to know I liked it, I would have went with it because of the great reviews.


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Yep its definitely going fast!
> 
> I feel sad about this pregnancy coming to an end as its probably going to be the last pregnancy I have. I really don't mind going overdue. But at the same time I'm now at that point where I'm really excited to meet this baby and also find out whether it's a little boy or girl joining our family :cloud9:
> 
> Does anyone have any experience or advice with baby carriers or slings ect? I want to use one with baby as the walk for doing the school run is not overly buggy friendly but I have noo idea where to start.. There are SO many different kinds and the prices vary so much!

I have used slings with both my children and will do with this one. I started by finding a sling Library near me and going along to try lots of different ones out to see which suited me and my needs.

With my daughter I primarily used a woven wrap but that wasn't as practical when my son came along so we used a stretchy and a ring sling when he was teeny and then mostly just the connecta. 

I still have a stretchy and a ring sling ready for this baby but might get a buckle carrier of some form too. To be honest I'm part of the North East Sling Library so get free hires as one of the perks so I don't really need to commit to buying, I just can't help it!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've got an Ergo :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have an ergo, my husband uses it more than me though tbh. I have found it difficult because of my height, it doesn't matter how much i adjust it the big strap at the bottom that should go across you gut area lol, ends up around my arse/front arse :haha: i'm only 5ft mind and my husband has no such issues(so we know we are using it right lol) but he is 6ft! I'm sure most average/normal sized people have nothing to worry about though. haha. I have looked at other wraps and carriers, i don't like the look of those long woven types, I actually just look on in horror as they find somewhere to tuck all the excess fabric; it looks like such faff to me. Again i have probably watched someone make a mountain of a mole hill and it has put me off but there ya go lol. Moby stretchy slings look really good though :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

:shrugg: didn' t know about not counting kicks anymore! not that i mind, that whole ordeal is stressful too. move on command baby! lol. my next appt is next week i can ask then.

I made it all night without peeing!!! :yipee: it's the little things lol


----------



## GeralynB

I use the K'tan for newborn stage and then I love the Tula and sometimes use a ring sling


----------



## Dory85

From personal experience and experiences of people who have used our library I wouldn't recommend a Moby. There are a lot of fakes for a start which use fabrics and dyes that haven't been tested for safety (which is how they're often available so cheaply) and they only stretch one way meaning to have a nice tight wrap you generally need to be quite experienced or wrap it around baby (which is what most mamas are trying to avoid when using a stretchy).


----------



## gaiagirl

I liked my moby as my first carrier when DS was a newborn but it was hot even in November. I can't see myself using it in the summer.

My favourite carrier for newborns is a ring sling, I have 3 this time! Lol. I also love lenny lamb structured carries and tulas. And I like to have a few woven wraps as well...I baby wear a lot ;)


----------



## Boo44

Wow. Who knew carrying a baby around could be so complicated?!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Anyone else have sore feet? Not swollen just sore. I basically can't go anywhere. I walked from like the car into Tesco do a small shop and I'm in agony. They just ache =( basically been sat in since Friday cos I can't face going anywhere.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Raspberry leaf tea? and birthing ball?

I can't remember when I started with DS but know I want to again .. 

Online says 1 cup tea from 32 weeks and up it after few weeks etc .. 

Birthing ball I'm reading people using one from like 25 weeks which I find crazy .. apparently doesn't effect anything at that stage but I'm more wanting to use it when babys head down and encouraging to keep there .. I'm thinking after my next appointment see if she can tell me where she's lying etc and go from there as ill be 34+ then..


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've just bought a ball this weekend. Not so much for baby's position but so I can hopefully stay up a bit later :dohh: my sofa is soo uncomfortable now and I can't sit up straight on it, my back hurts or my hips hurt or I can't breathe lol. I'm hoping sitting up straight on a ball might be a bit more comfy.


----------



## Tinky_82

Blew up my ball at the weekend - same as Pixie - sitting on a sofa just got too uncomfortable last time and I'm starting to get it again - i loved my ball last time but didn't start bouncing until mid 30 weeks. 

Feeling very sorry for myself- have a really bad cough which makes me throw up - I'm drinking honey and lemon and gargling salt water but nothing is helping. I feel so weak and worried bubs is being affected. Anyone any tips?


----------



## Squig34

Tinky, although it tastes pretty awful (to me, I don't like aniseed), Covonia medicine is brilliant for coughs.

I'm finding sitting pretty uncomfortable these days too. Any recommendations for birthing balls?

Dory, is it normal to start losing bits of plug so early? I didn't know that could happen! I find out so many useful things on here!

Scan in the morning again to check baby's growth; am hoping for further good improvement. I'm also going to a sling meet on Saturday to try out some wraps/slings - I'm very keen to babywear too :)


----------



## Dory85

Squig34 said:


> Tinky, although it tastes pretty awful (to me, I don't like aniseed), Covonia medicine is brilliant for coughs.
> 
> I'm finding sitting pretty uncomfortable these days too. Any recommendations for birthing balls?
> 
> Dory, is it normal to start losing bits of plug so early? I didn't know that could happen! I find out so many useful things on here!
> 
> Scan in the morning again to check baby's growth; am hoping for further good improvement. I'm also going to a sling meet on Saturday to try out some wraps/slings - I'm very keen to babywear too :)

I'm pretty sure it's normal. It just gets replaced if you're not going into labour. I presume it's to do with it being my third baby and so more likely to be dilated a little earlier on (but I might have made that up).


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo44 said:


> Wow. Who knew carrying a baby around could be so complicated?!!

I know right?! :wacko:


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, keep us posted on your scan!

When do your practitioners start to feel for baby's position??


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh tinky I'm so sorry about the cough! That sounds terrible!

And yeah I feel like I'll be crippled by the end :(

Starlight with my first twy checked at 36+ weeks. But this is a different office and I have no idea how they work! I will ask at my next appt cause I don't want to bring DD to those spots.


----------



## Dory85

In the UK midwives start to palpate babies position routinely from about 28 weeks but I think it's only at 36 weeks that they get concerned if baby isn't cephalic.

We don't get internals routinely in the uk because studies have shown they don't tell us a lot about when baby will arrive etc. I've only ever had them if there has been a concern (bleeding) or when I've been in labour.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies!


----------



## Starlight32

Hi all!

I wonder when my ob will check for baby's position. Does it hurt when they feel around? My tummy is so senstivie!

Baby has had hiccups four times in two days. Anyone else's baby hiccuping a lot?


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Anyone else have sore feet? Not swollen just sore. I basically can't go anywhere. I walked from like the car into Tesco do a small shop and I'm in agony. They just ache =( basically been sat in since Friday cos I can't face going anywhere.

I'm not having sore feet from pregnancy but I normally get very sore feet walking so I'd really recommend a pair of sketchers walk shoes which are the only shoes atm not giving me achy feet.



Squig34 said:


> Tinky, although it tastes pretty awful (to me, I don't like aniseed), Covonia medicine is brilliant for coughs.
> 
> I'm finding sitting pretty uncomfortable these days too. Any recommendations for birthing balls?
> 
> Dory, is it normal to start losing bits of plug so early? I didn't know that could happen! I find out so many useful things on here!
> 
> Scan in the morning again to check baby's growth; am hoping for further good improvement. I'm also going to a sling meet on Saturday to try out some wraps/slings - I'm very keen to babywear too :)

I hope your scan went well!



Starlight32 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I wonder when my ob will check for baby's position. Does it hurt when they feel around? My tummy is so senstivie!
> 
> Baby has had hiccups four times in two days. Anyone else's baby hiccuping a lot?

I can't remember, when they do start looking though tell them you're sore and ask them to go lightly. 


tink - I'm sorry you've got a horrible cough , lots of lemon juice squeezed directly into your mouth is good if it starts to give you s sore throat. Make sure you're having lots of hot drinks. I hope you feel better soon.

Afm - glad to finally be in third tri! DS and me are staying at my parents place till Saturday as we've enrolled him img an Easter camp - I have 8-5 all to myself so I'm using the chance to relax and let my hips calm down a bit.


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniila! congrats on third tri!!!

starlight ds gets hiccups ALL the time!!!! for forever it seems.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Becy I've been using RRL since 14-15 weeks so you should be good to start anytime now! I've also been getting super uncomfortable sitting just about anywhere, never thought of a birthing ball. Frequently my entire body just aches and burns like crazy no matter what I'm doing or how I'm positioned. It's really starting to wear on me.


----------



## Squig34

Scan this morning was fine; Squiggle's tummy has grown at least a few days. Here are some pics of our daughter :cloud9: she has her daddy's nose but overall probably looks more like me - that's what the midwife & some of my colleagues think anyway. Proper growth scan on Monday.
She's still moving a lot - last Monday she was breech, cephalic on Friday & now head up again diagonally across. I'm not sure if I am feeling when she hiccups; she had hiccups this morning but I couldn't feel them.
 



Attached Files:







20160330_103039.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 6









20160330_103056.jpg
File size: 15.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I haven't felt any hiccups yet either squig. So glad things were fine at your scan - excellent pictures! 

Starlight it's not painful when they feel the baby, although it's fairly uncomfortable when they check if the head is engaged 

Baby was CRAZY yesterday - she flipped herself round on Monday so her head was at the top, and spend the whole day yesterday ki king me in the foof :dohh: she's been very quiet today so I'm not sure where she is, I'm just getting little wiggles but no kicks or pokey feet - she must be facing inwards I assume. Hope she perks up a bit though, I was expecting her to have a rest today as it seems to be her pattern but I do hate the quiet days :-(


----------



## vaniilla

Squig34 said:


> Scan this morning was fine; Squiggle's tummy has grown at least a few days. Here are some pics of our daughter :cloud9: she has her daddy's nose but overall probably looks more like me - that's what the midwife & some of my colleagues think anyway. Proper growth scan on Monday.
> She's still moving a lot - last Monday she was breech, cephalic on Friday & now head up again diagonally across. I'm not sure if I am feeling when she hiccups; she had hiccups this morning but I couldn't feel them.

Those scan pics are so cute! She looks just like a little newborn. I'm glad to hear it went well :flower::flower:

I'm not feeling any hiccups this time around, I'm not sure if it's because I was.a normal weight with DS but he seemed to constantly having them it seemed. 

Last time I bought a budget yoga ball from the supermarket for around £5 and it did the job just fine, I'll have to check dh hasn't throw it out!

(I'm on the the iPad so excuse any spelling mishaps)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lovely scan pics :)! 

Good idea vanilla, i will have a look online at some new shoes :) I have been wearing my converse(oops!) and i found today it was my ankles that were hurting the most :( I can hardly put my clutch down! I do have an expensive pair of running shoes that i got when i decided i was gonna be super duper fit one summer and they are AMAZINGLY comfy. and so so supportive BUT they are chunky and not nice looking haha. Maybe comfort over looks for a while eh ?! :/


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw super cute scan squig! X


----------



## lynnikins

I was at the Mw yesterday, i passed my GTT but shes concerned about my iron so has done a full panel with my 28wk bloods and is readying to get me a script for liquid iron, baby was measuring large on Fundal height though i will need to look at my notes to be sure what the measurement actually was lol but it was off the top of the chart anyway she said if its large next time she will get me a growth scan, else my consultant im sure will have a fit


----------



## Tinky_82

Midwife appt this afternoon - glucose in my urine again so I have a GTT booked in next Wednesday. Hopefully it'll be just like last pregnancy when I regularly had glucose in my urine but GTT was fine. But if I do have GD it's best to know.
Everything else was good and bubs is cephalic - explains the bony pokes I'm getting high up - must be an ankle. 

My birth ball was from amazon - the only thing that might be worth noting is that because it's a birth ball it's designed never to burst (up to 300kg) it will just deflate slowly so not chance of injury.


----------



## Boo44

Squig34 said:


> Scan this morning was fine; Squiggle's tummy has grown at least a few days. Here are some pics of our daughter :cloud9: she has her daddy's nose but overall probably looks more like me - that's what the midwife & some of my colleagues think anyway. Proper growth scan on Monday.
> She's still moving a lot - last Monday she was breech, cephalic on Friday & now head up again diagonally across. I'm not sure if I am feeling when she hiccups; she had hiccups this morning but I couldn't feel them.

Oh my! She is so beautiful! <3


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh squig she is lush, look at that little nose!


----------



## ehjmorris

She is beautiful squig!

Oh where do you get the birthing balls from? I think id like to have one for later one.

Good luck for those with upcoming gtt tests, i already had mine at 22weeks and passed perfectly thank god, i have a question... ive noticed in the last 5 days bub has dropped and his movements are all in the middle and just on top of my pubic hair line... his movements are more like rolls now then kicks, has anyone elses baby dropped? He hasnt seemed to come back up either even when i try laying butt up on pillows or leaning on all fours lol


----------



## Dory85

AmazING pics squiggle! 



lynnikins said:


> I was at the Mw yesterday, i passed my GTT but shes concerned about my iron so has done a full panel with my 28wk bloods and is readying to get me a script for liquid iron, baby was measuring large on Fundal height though i will need to look at my notes to be sure what the measurement actually was lol but it was off the top of the chart anyway she said if its large next time she will get me a growth scan, else my consultant im sure will have a fit

I was also off the top of the chart but the midwife said as long as I gain gradually she isn't concerned. Have you had big babies previously? 

I had to talk to my ward manager at work today because I was getting all out of puff and palpitations from running up and down the ward all day (we walk approx 8 miles in one shift). She's agreed to re allocate me to our assessment area which means more sitting down and if that doesn't help I am going to use my annual leave to reduce to 8 and a half hour days until I finish in 5 weeks time.


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, definitely comfort over fashion! Lol

Squig, glad scan went well <3

Ehj, my. Baby moves all around but I do have twitches down low, around pelvis area.

I've been feeling a lot of pressure from baby in various places around my bump. It's like she pushes out and I feel pressure and see a lump sticking out!


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck to the ladies with upcoming GTT's :dust:

Anyone else having problems with nose bleeds? I seem to get one every other morning, two days in a day row now I'll wake up to one. :sick:


----------



## Tinky_82

Poor you vaniilla - I haven't had a nosebleed but whenever I blow my nose there's some blood there. Not sure what causes it?


----------



## Starlight32

I see blood when I blow my nose too! It's been happening since about the beginning of my pregnancy.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi ladies, hope you all had a nice Easter. I was off Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday, so was my husband and we had such a lovely time with Ethan. It is so rare for us all to be off together. Ethan was in great form (tantrums from the last few weeks seems to have eased off a bit, thankfully) and we had a really lovely time together as a family.

I had to go to the hospital on Monday morning as I was worried about baby's movements. I was feeling him moving but he wasnt follwoing his usual pattern and it seemed to be reducing over a few days. I knew things would probably be ok, but I couldnt risk it. Of course when I got there he was like an Irish Dancer, even tried to kick the doppler out of the midwife's hand, but they did say that he was measuring quite big and if he was still that way at my next scan 11 April, they will test me for Gestational Diabetes.

All is good with me, the few days off done me the world of good although my back and hips are killing me, but I presume that is from all the walking I have been doing. 

All the talk of slings got me thinking, I really didnt think there was so much to it, so I looked up to see what there is in N.I and saw that there was a local sling library and they meet on the last friday of every month, so if it is the route I decide to go down, it's good to know that the support will be there.


----------



## Starlight32

Joeybrooks, glad you were able to go in and get checked to make sure baby was ok! Hopefully no GD. 

My baby was really active at our ob appt this week too. She kicked the Doppler!


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Aw squig! She is just gorgeous! Incredible pictures! 

I know someone mentioned hiccups which I had been thinking about the other day because I could see when dd got them based on movement and it was ALL the time!! So far this lo has not had them that I've ever noticed but she moves so much crazier than dd did.


----------



## Squig34

Joey where is that sling meet? The only one I could find is on the first Saturday of the month in the Ikea cafe (which suits me as I live in Belfast) - it's on this Saturday so I'm going to go & try some out! Glad you had a lovely break with your family & especially that baby was ok.

My nose bleeds when I blow it too; seems quite common in pregnancy but not nice to wake up to nosebleeds, Vaniilla :(

I hope the new post helps Dory so that you don't have to use your annual leave. I can't get over you walking 8 miles in a shift!!


----------



## gaiagirl

Squig very sweet pics! 

3rd tri for me tomorrow...and the swelling has started. I don't actually remember swelling with #1 but yesterday my ankles were swollen...it seems early for that! It was warm out and I walked a lot. But still!


----------



## Becyboo__x

29 weeks (left) and 31 weeks (right)
Just of had a growth spurt in 2 weeks :lol:

https://i1382.photobucket.com/albums/ah279/rebeccarawson0312/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_20160331_152202_zps9a2eribg.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

Joey I'm glad lo was okay, it's always better to go in and relieve any worries.

April tomorrow! This year is going so fast.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad everything was good with baby Joey! Fingers crossed for no GD. 

Fab bump Beccy, there's such a difference between the 2 pics! 

I've only had a few nose bleeds during this pregnancy so not a regular problem but strange for me as I usually never ever get them, there must be a link between them and being pregnant but I've not looked it up. 

I agree vanilla, it's flying. Hopefully now it's April the weather will pick up, I'm enjoying the longer evenings.


----------



## Squig34

Oh yes I meant to say there's definitely been a good growth spurt there Becy! Good to know your little girl must be doing well :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Third trimester for me! Yay i am so relieved i got to this point as this is when I lost my son


----------



## Tinky_82

Joey glad all is well.
Beckton that's a beautiful bump. 
EHJ congratulations on 3rd tri. 

Today my coughing led to me bringing up a big bit of blood which totally freaked me out so went to docs. Turns out I have a chest infection so I'm on antibiotics - I hate taking anything when pregnant but we don't want this thing to turn into something more serious! I have my gtt next Wednesday when I'll just be about to finish the antibiotics - do you think they'll affect the results?


----------



## Starlight32

Nice bumps to all who have posted pictures!

Ehj, happy to see you in third tri <3

Are anyone else's ribs hurting?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay for third tri EHJ :) 

Oh no cheat infection doesn't sound pleasant tink, sorry you're having to take antibiotics. No idea whether they effect the test or not.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tinky I for the one hour I was told to take meds normal but I'd ask to be safe. 

Ehj congrats on third tri!!!!!

Starlight I swear everything hurt today including ribs !


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

So.... we will have babies being born next month !!! Not me mind but I'm sure we will have some early babies =) any early June ladies with inductions/sections already booked ?


----------



## karlilay

One side of my ribs is awful i feel like she is wedged underneath it. 

Im due first week of June, but my other two were both late so i pretty sure mine will be a June baby. I nearly had a panic attack when i saw that before i read it properly. :rofl:

I am not ready for birth!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh yeah we will very likely have some babies born next month, how exciting! 

Probably not me, unless baby comes before 38 weeks which I doubt as DS was a week late. 

Anyone not set on a name yet? We go backwards and forwards but really aren't sure. We have lots of boys names we love and it's hard to choose, then we have the opposite problem with girls names in that we can't find many we like and have none we really love.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm end of June and always go alllll the way over (the whole two weeks) so you can all prepare to "listen". To my daily moaning haha. What usually happens is everyone else in the groups has their baby about four weeks before me and I'm just sat talking to myself cos everyone off busy with their babies haha :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Oh yeah we will very likely have some babies born next month, how exciting!
> 
> Probably not me, unless baby comes before 38 weeks which I doubt as DS was a week late.
> 
> Anyone not set on a name yet? We go backwards and forwards but really aren't sure. We have lots of boys names we love and it's hard to choose, then we have the opposite problem with girls names in that we can't find many we like and have none we really love.

We are stuck for a middle name but first name has been set in stone since we had our last and he was a boy. Easy picking a girl after two boys ! =) we were going with hannah after my husband's gran(oma) but when he checked the spelling (cos his family are German) with his mum she says oh it was actually johanna. Pronounced yo Hannah (I believe) I full on hate it LMAO. I didn't mind using a family name when I thought it was going to be nice :haha: she was like "what about ure other gran; Ingrid ".... nooooo. No haha.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Babies next month, how exciting! Definitely not me. I am always late and fully expect to go the whole way through June before she arrives. 

No name here at all. A very vague short list but that's it. 

It's been exactly one year today since I had my loss. I feel a bit sad but so glad and appreciative that I have my rainbow baby on the way. 

Have a good day ladies. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Not set on a name here either, hoping we'll know the right name from our shortlist when we meet him.


----------



## Starlight32

We are set on the first name but still unsure about the middle. I'm getting paranoid the ultrasound was wrong and baby is actually a boy and we don't have a boy name and we have a bunch of girl stuff. Lol.

I think Squig is having her baby in May!

My ribs hurt like crazy sometimes. It's like a burning pain!

Teeny, that's a hard anniversary. I'm so happy you have your rainbow baby on the way <3


----------



## vaniilla

ehjmorris said:


> Third trimester for me! Yay i am so relieved i got to this point as this is when I lost my son

:hugs: happy third tri! 



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm end of June and always go alllll the way over (the whole two weeks) so you can all prepare to "listen". To my daily moaning haha. What usually happens is everyone else in the groups has their baby about four weeks before me and I'm just sat talking to myself cos everyone off busy with their babies haha :haha:

Famous last words :haha: they always say the third pregnancy is totally different so you never know! DS came on his own at 38 +2 days so I have no experience of being overdue, the thought that this time I might be pregnant for an extra 4 weeks does bring me out in hives! :haha:

First name is set, we've been calling her Isabella since we found out it's a girl but no middle name :( we have 0 idea!


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, do you have any family names you can use as a middle name? We want to use a family name as a middle name but not sure if it will be Hannah Marie or Hannah Christine. Or something else entirely.


----------



## jalilma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm end of June and always go alllll the way over (the whole two weeks) so you can all prepare to "listen". To my daily moaning haha. What usually happens is everyone else in the groups has their baby about four weeks before me and I'm just sat talking to myself cos everyone off busy with their babies haha :haha:

Don't worry I'll hang with you! I'll probably end up being a July baby too!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, do you have any family names you can use as a middle name? We want to use a family name as a middle name but not sure if it will be Hannah Marie or Hannah Christine. Or something else entirely.

None that we could use/like :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vanillia 38+2 would be a dream for me ! I would love to go into labour randomly :( 
No inductions or stretch and sweeps. Just wanna stand up and have my waters break at random or something to that extent haha. 

jalilma- thanks ! :) 

I hope it's true what they say about third babies but my midwife basically laughed at me when i said something similar :/ she was like "yeah i wouldn't expect this time to be any different if i was you" I don't think she was being mean but UGhhh. Don't shatter my dreams. I'm gonna have sex 10 times a day from 36 weeks onwards :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I dont like barely any names I go from loving something to not keen :( thought best way is to make a list and narrow down which are favourites etc .. then when here decide what fits best :lol: .. I have 3 names but I'm just not smitten with them :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just noticed i moved boxes in my ticker :yipee:


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig, I think that was the same one I saw, but I thought it was the last friday of the month in Ikea cafe. I was surprised we even had one so I doubt there are two, it is probably the same one. It is handy for me too as I am in Belfast also.


----------



## GeralynB

We have the name set. 
With my son my water broke at 38 + 1 and he was born at 38 + 3. I wouldn't mind going a little early again as I'm sure the waiting at the end is killer


----------



## Tinky_82

I don't finish work until 39 weeks so I'm hoping this guy stays put until 40 weeks so I have a chance to prepare. DS was 8 days late reckon it'll be the same again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

congrats becyboo!

I'm due the 18th so i could go either (dd was born right on her due date) so since it's smack in the middle, it'll probably still be june either way! earlier would be nicer :haha: but i'm not holding my breath! 

for names yes we're set, have been set since finding out i was pregnant lol, first name is still james and middle is my grams maiden name who just passed in february. I didn't like the mens first names so we just did the last.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: teeny, must be a difficult day. But glad your rainbow is giving you something to smile about :) 

Karli I am so not ready for birth either! :wacko: I can't even remember what labour feels like. I feel like I'm doing it for the first time! I remember you saying you were nervous about not getting to hospital until late on, did they sort anything to help? X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have an open uni exam at 38+1 and have just kind of assumed I won't have had or be having baby at that point. I hope not anyway, although I would be able to redo it at a later point.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My son was 11 days late so I'll probably be more like mid june.


----------



## karlilay

tinkerbelle93 said:


> :hugs: teeny, must be a difficult day. But glad your rainbow is giving you something to smile about :)
> 
> Karli I am so not ready for birth either! :wacko: I can't even remember what labour feels like. I feel like I'm doing it for the first time! I remember you saying you were nervous about not getting to hospital until late on, did they sort anything to help? X

I will never be ready for birth. I am honestly terrified. But trying to not even think about it. 
The midwife said we will sort a proper birth plan next time i see her which is 34 weeks. But i have opted to be booked in to our lovely new birth center which is amazing, and try for a water birth. I also said depending on how bad i felt, and how bad my anxiety was when i went into labour i will ring the hospital and see if the room with the pool is available there too. 
There is only the one room with a pool, but i feel like i would probably be better there because if i want an epidural i can ask for one... 
My midiwfe said that sound likes a good plan and she would book me into the birth center at 36 weeks. The thought of giving birth sends me into all kinds of panic, i asked for a c section last time i saw the midwife :blush:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: I know how you feel I had a traumatic time having DS and it took me ages to have the courage to ttc again. Tbh so far I've mainly been ignoring the fact in going to give birth again and not thinking about it, but I'm not sure whether that's the best approach now it's getting closer. I think I need to think of a proper birth plan and also consider the fact it could end up like last time and accept that :/ 

Your birth plan sounds good, being in the water could make all the difference. What did the midwife say when you asked about a section? X


----------



## karlilay

She said no way. She knows deep down I don't really _want_ a section. I just don't know what else to do.nim thinking of ordering a hypnobirthing CD but I'm not sure how it will help really.
I was ok with the contractions both times before and actually got to the hospital 10cm with Madi and 9cm with Zach it's just the pushing I hate, so I'm hoping the pool will be nice and hopefully help me. I have had a weird obsession with baths this pregnancy, i normally shower but I've had 1/2 baths a day so I'm hoping it may be a sign, and hoping the water helps.

I'm sorry you had a bad time. In reality I'd just like an epidural but I hear so many horror story's they have scared me out of that too now :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm going to get a hypnobirthing book and CD I mean anything is worth trying? I've seen a lot of people say its rubbish but also read about people saying it transformed childbirth for them so I'm going to look into it x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still debating a home birth. The biggest worry for me is arriving on time. My first was born in 4 hours and my second labour was around 1.5 hours. My mum was the same and her third was nearly born in the carpark =/ I already told my husband that if I don't think I can make then I'm bloody well not getting in the car. If it's rush hour it can well take 25 mins and there are so many red light between here and there. And if my husband is at work he will have to come get me first (30 mins) then go directly back the same way for the hospital... its actually stressing me out. My husband says "no point getting worked up about it now" .... easy for him to say Lmao he won't be giving birth on the a14 :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I loved my home birth. I would recommend it to anyone toying with the idea. So much better than my hospital births that weren't that bad anyway. Xx


----------



## Dory85

My first was 10 days over my dd and took forever but my second shot out at 37 weeks so God knows what will happen this time. I think I'll be mortified if I go over because I didn't last time but I would like to cook her a little longer this time. I always wonder if Aaron's meningitis was partly because he was almost prem.


----------



## Boo44

Well we're definitely going to be June 13th at the latest! I have a planned section booked for that day which is when I'm 39+3.

I'm actually totally paranoid and almost sure I won't make it that far. With DS1 I developed PIH and was induced bang on 39 weeks so he was a 39+1 baby. I was a mess with swelling and high blood pressure. Second time I had a sweep at 37+6 (because the week after fell on Christmas Day so they did it early) and he came that night! My BP was up a bit that time too but not so that I would have needed inducing. 

So if I get to 39+3 it will be the most pregnant I've ever been... I'm terrified I go into labour earlier. Although I've had 2 emergency c sections, both times I laboured all the way up to 10cm and with my second it only took 2.5 hrs to go from 4 to 10cm. So the labour bit could well be fast and I so want a planned stable experience this time. I definitely don't want to repeat last time when I was put to sleep for my section at 10cm because it was such an emergency :sob:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I keep getting on/off shooting pains right on my cervix.. feels like scratching I've read and heard it's baby on a nerve or pushing on cervix .. which is making me think she's head down.. from my bump pics my bump dropped between 29/31 weeks .. 

But I'm hoping it's normal anyway I can't remember much from DS :lol: .. just know she's been a pain from the start :haha: compared to 1st time.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm not sure if I'm experiencing bh. I thought it was just baby moving but not I'm not sure. It's like an quick pain/discomfort in my pelvis. Does bh spread to the entire bump?


----------



## ehjmorris

Becyboo__x said:


> I keep getting on/off shooting pains right on my cervix.. feels like scratching I've read and heard it's baby on a nerve or pushing on cervix .. which is making me think she's head down.. from my bump pics my bump dropped between 29/31 weeks ..
> 
> But I'm hoping it's normal anyway I can't remember much from DS :lol: .. just know she's been a pain from the start :haha: compared to 1st time.

Ive been getting this too! In the last week he has dropped down, and all his movements have gone from kicks to roll type ones down below and i have a huge amount of pressure aswell


----------



## Tinky_82

Becyboo that sounds like something known as lightning crotch - I got it lots last time.
Starlight I'm not sure - if it's just your hips it might be spd?


----------



## Squig34

Starlight, you're right, I'll be induced towards the end of May at latest if baby girl hasn't arrived - so only about 8 weeks at most left for me!
When I get BH, the whole bottom of my bump goes hard but I don't think so much the top (so it's probably fat!!)

Boo how exciting to know your date :)

Yay for moving up a box Becy!

:hugs: for yesterday Teeny.

Great news on reaching 3rd tri ehj, I'm sure once you reach your son's milestone in a couple of days, that will feel like a real achievement too :hugs:

Joey, there's a Facebook page for the sling library - you could Google it, but I think it's something like Sling Library NI or maybe baby wearing. I didn't end up going this morning as we were at a wedding yesterday & DH was doing the evening music so we weren't in bed til 1.30am & then I slept amazingly! (Not counting the two terrible leg cramps!) so I didn't get up til 10.30. I'll try to find the link & pm you - I hope to go next month so if you decide to go too, it would be nice to say hi :) I knew you're going to the Royal but I couldn't remember if you actually lived in Belfast too.


----------



## Starlight32

I think what I'm feeling is pressure from baby. My bump always seems kind of hard but I don't have anything to compare it to since I haven't had any bh that I'm aware of.


----------



## mommyxofxone

my bh spread to my entire bump and definitely unmistakable. pretty intense sometimes! take my breath for a moment. they were the same with dd.

Happy 29 weeks to me and teeny!

i can't believe some of you are already under 10 weeks for plans to meet baby!!!! that's nuts! i can't wait til we start having them!!

i can't wait til birth, my hips will be so happy lol


----------



## vaniilla

I think homebirth is great but I feel my hips are too small for it! DS had the cord wrapped around his neck and then his diddy head got stuck, with a failed ventouse and eventual forcep delivery I imagine it would have been a massive rush to get me to hospital, I would have found that too traumatic.

Happy 29 weeks *mommy *and *teeny *!!!:happydance:


we just got back home after a week of staying with family, it'll be good to sleep in my own bed agin. :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I wrote a huge post earlier and lost it :-( 

Finally caught that sickness bug :cry:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've never experienced Braxton hicks! 

Oh no pixie, I had a tummy bug during first tri and it was horrible :( get well soon


----------



## Starlight32

I may have asked something similar last month (sorry!). I want to ask again now that I'm more organized with baby stuff. How many sleep sacks and daytime clothes is good for baby? I want make sure we have enough. We won't be going anywhere for the first few months so we just need stuff for around the house.

Also how many nursing bras? I bought one today and ordered two online.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm really not sure how much clothes and sleep sacks to buy so will be interested to see what people say. 

I think I had 3 nursing bras? But breastfeeding didn't work out and only lasted a few weeks. I think this time I will just get a couple then if breastfeeding works out really well will invest in more, and some good decent ones. 

Has anyone used washable breast pads? Saw something to do with them on a facebook group. Always founds the breast pads I used with DS were rubbish. Any recommendations on which ones to buy? x


----------



## Tinky_82

If your in the UK I liked the asda ones but hated the tesco ones - only brands I think I tried. I'll try a search for washable ones.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I wrote a huge post earlier and lost it :-(
> 
> Finally caught that sickness bug :cry:

:hugs:
I'm up late cos I just finished a lovely midnight vom session. :haha:Dh is also ill so I'm just gonna have to suck it up.... 2 year old won't go sleep.. long night ahead of me I fear. Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh Rhi that's crap! Xander and Carl have already had it so at least I'm up puking on my own, I appreciate the luxury now lol. Can't even keep water down at the minute but hopefully it'll be over by tomorrow evening. I had a jubblee earlier and that stated down for a few hours at least. 

Straight I've just gone for 10 vests and 10 sleepsuits - some babies puke a lot :dohh: sleeping bags we're aiming for three for the same reason. 

I've gone through all the clothes my sister gave me and I don't need to buy anything at all :dance: I've got all the clothes, towels, blankets,sheets and coats I'll need for a while. Just need two more sleeping bags and some big muslins and we're set for baby without spending anything so far. It's all so very pink though - bil is horrified that I've also taken a few bits of my nephews stuff - a couple of short sleeved rompers and a yellow fisherman coat. They're really cute though!

Starlight I've no idea about nursing bras - I'm not blessed in the boob department so don't need much in the way of support lol. I just used regular unpadded stretchy bras last time.


----------



## Starlight32

I originally didn't want to buy nursing bras but I've been (almost) exclusively wearing sports bras since 20 weeks (I do wear one non underwire "regular" bra for certain dresses that really don't work with sports bras), and my sports bras won't work with nursing well. I'm not sure when/if I'll ever fit into the bras I worn pre pregnancy and early pregnancy because my rib cage has expanded so much. Does it ever go back down? Lol


----------



## Dory85

I have worn nursing bras for over 3 years now because I'm always pregnant or breastfeeding - underwire feels weird to me lol.

I use little lamb washable breastpads. They are made with bamboo so very very soft.


----------



## Tinky_82

Lil pixie and Rhi I'm so sorry you're ill - sounds horrible. I hope you're both on the mend asap. Rhi hope you all managed some sleep.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks I managed some sleep inbetween bouts of sickness and ... well let's not get graphic eh ;) 

Husband is still being sick also. It's the lovely kind that comes with the stomach cramps. Baby is super active but I'm sure it's just a coincidence? She won't be bothered by me being sick ? 

I'm sure the boys will both start being sick soon. Poor husband had gadget show tickets for today =( bless him. Typical eh. I'm desperate to keep some water down. So off to Start knocking back pints of water. 

Hope your are on the mend pixie.


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi try just ice cubes for a while I find its the best way to introduce water. 
I'm sure baby is fine maybe a littlemore active cos of the different noises caused by your illness.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I feel a lot better this morning thanks. My knees are shaking and I feel like if I don't sit down I'll fall down but as long as I'm sitting in feel OK. 

I haven't been sick since about 1am but I was up all night hovering, I was able to keep water down if I took tiny sips but I was so thirsty :-( my lips are all cracked and sore now :dohh: 

I'm not as mobile as I'd like and I was sick outside the back door so many times yesterday :dohh: no way I was going to make the stairs! 

Rhi baby was very active all night here too. Nothing quite like having a washing machine in your belly when you're trying not to be sick lol. I don't think she was bothered beyond the jiggling though.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi & pixie - I'm sorry to hear you're both poorly, I hope you're both feeling better soon. I don't think baby is very aware of what's going on, it's probably all the extra activity and you noticing it a bit more :hugs:


----------



## karlilay

My first real moan - other tHan my thrush, the past two days I've had the most God awful pain under my right ribs. Where my ribs join my bump and all the way round my back. I feel like ihave someone thing squished in there. Was worried it was my liver or something but I had bloods and they were fine so guess it's a pregnancy thing. I'm in so much pain though :(


----------



## Starlight32

I hope those who are sick get better soon <3 

My ribs are still hurting. Also the area under my ribs hurts which concerns me. When I spoke with the doctor about it, she said the pain is from squished organs.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lil_Pixie said:


> I wrote a huge post earlier and lost it :-(
> 
> Finally caught that sickness bug :cry:

:cry: so sorry hun!!!!!! feel better!



Starlight32 said:


> I may have asked something similar last month (sorry!). I want to ask again now that I'm more organized with baby stuff. How many sleep sacks and daytime clothes is good for baby? I want make sure we have enough. We won't be going anywhere for the first few months so we just need stuff for around the house.
> 
> Also how many nursing bras? I bought one today and ordered two online.

i think i have 2 nursing bras. a beige and a black. and then i have a sleep bra. that usually doesn't fit til later. But i use it for the stupid nursing pads lol. I don't remember how many sleep sacks. Usually the sleep sacks don't get gross- so i only had like one. I had the swaddle blankets- i had three of those. Then this time i still have my swaddles and inherited lots of sleep sacks. For normal clothes i have a few onesies for each age group- and a few of the sleepers with the legs? none in newborn cause my dd didn't fit in any of those and usually the second is bigger. :/ She usually lived in those newborn nightgowns so i got some of those for him too. they were amazing!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> I'm really not sure how much clothes and sleep sacks to buy so will be interested to see what people say.
> 
> I think I had 3 nursing bras? But breastfeeding didn't work out and only lasted a few weeks. I think this time I will just get a couple then if breastfeeding works out really well will invest in more, and some good decent ones.
> 
> Has anyone used washable breast pads? Saw something to do with them on a facebook group. Always founds the breast pads I used with DS were rubbish. Any recommendations on which ones to buy? x

i heard WONDERFUL things about the breastpads. my sil had her friend make them, so, this time i ordered some from etsy. I got a decent price on them, much better than anything i've seen in stores and she got great reviews. i got these: https://www.etsy.com/listing/270687899/9-pairs-of-4-reusable-organic?ref=shop_home_active_2

cause it was 18 pairs for the same price as 8 on amazon.



Starlight32 said:


> I originally didn't want to buy nursing bras but I've been (almost) exclusively wearing sports bras since 20 weeks (I do wear one non underwire "regular" bra for certain dresses that really don't work with sports bras), and my sports bras won't work with nursing well. I'm not sure when/if I'll ever fit into the bras I worn pre pregnancy and early pregnancy because my rib cage has expanded so much. Does it ever go back down? Lol

depends on you honestly. it took me like 4 years to get my normal chest size back. I go up two cup sizes during pregnancy and nursing. then i go back down. They never look the same exactly though lol.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Thanks I managed some sleep inbetween bouts of sickness and ... well let's not get graphic eh ;)
> 
> Husband is still being sick also. It's the lovely kind that comes with the stomach cramps. Baby is super active but I'm sure it's just a coincidence? She won't be bothered by me being sick ?
> 
> I'm sure the boys will both start being sick soon. Poor husband had gadget show tickets for today =( bless him. Typical eh. I'm desperate to keep some water down. So off to Start knocking back pints of water.
> 
> Hope your are on the mend pixie.


:cry::cry: i'm sorry rhi! i hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm no big reports. i swear this kid moves constantly though. I wake in the night and he's moving. i sit he moves i walk he moves, i eat he's moving, always moving.

He has this habit of pushing himself (i guess it's his head or butt) right into one soft spot on my belly and just stays there, and causes physical pain. i have to move him back in. ugh. dd never did that this early, and it was like a foot- never constant pain.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Struggling with lower back pain all normal though lucky me :lol: .. 
Bending is awful and mainly getting out of bed or even turning in bed! Then there's the bath I'm so glad my bath had 2 handles on it or I don't think I could ly down :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Big hugs hope you're all feeling better soon :| Pixie was that the bug that Xander had when your sister looked after him? It's taken a while to get to you! Did your sisters kids escape it?

I'm so phobic of stomach bugs. Think I'm going to go and ask for some CBT to help me with it actually as I can't carry on with children dreading them as much as I do!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo it's been going around for a while - there were 8 kids in Xander's class off with it. I doubt I caught it from him this long after. I'm feeling loads better now, I don't feel sick any more but I'm so weak! Hope I feel better tomorrow - me and Xander are off for half term  

I hate that panicky feeling you get before being sick but other than that I don't worry too much about it. I hope you can get some support hun, sickness bugs and smeggy kids are best friends!


----------



## Boo44

That is exactly the attitude I wish I had and I'm goin to work hard to get there! Glad you're feeling better now x


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, that reminds me, I need to get some gowns! I read those are good for baby until the cord falls off. My baby also pushed out and puts pressure on part of my stomach. My ribs hurt so much that the pressure doesn't bother me, my mind is always on my darn rib pain. 

Is breast leaking pretty much inevitable? I need to get some pads too!


----------



## Dory85

I read all the posts about rib pain this morning and at the back of my mind I was thinking how early it was. Now for the last 2 hours I've been in agony under my left side and I am so sorry lol!
It feels like she's constantly pushing against them yet I can't actually physically feel her under there if that makes sense?


----------



## Starlight32

I can't feel her pushing my ribs either. I was thinking it was just from my uterus getting bigger as she gets bigger. The pain has been pretty bad today for me.


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, that reminds me, I need to get some gowns! I read those are good for baby until the cord falls off. My baby also pushed out and puts pressure on part of my stomach. My ribs hurt so much that the pressure doesn't bother me, my mind is always on my darn rib pain.
> 
> Is breast leaking pretty much inevitable? I need to get some pads too!

If you're planning to breastfeed I'd say breast pads are essential for the first few months.


----------



## Starlight32

I'll put breast pads on the list of things I need to buy! What do you ladies suggest- disposable or washable?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

In the past I have always used disposable but found them to be quite itchy. I'm going with reusable this time =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm fairly sure I'd just lose reusable ones :dohh: so I'll be getting disposables.

I escaped rib pain when I had xander - fingers crossed I'm so lucky again! My back was agony last night though :'( sitting on the ball did help a bit but I think I'd hurt my back being sick. Feels much better today though so fingers crossed the ball can keep it at bay for a bit longer


----------



## karlilay

My ribs are still bad today which is day three. It wouldn't be so bad if it was only at the front but it goes all the way round to my back. I'm sure its the way i sit, because when i lay on the opposite side or lean on the opposite side etc its doesn't hurt at all. Whatever organ it is is obviously really squished.

Just wondering if anyones planning a water birth or had one before. What did you wear?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm hoping for a water birth this time, I hadn't thought about what I'd wear though. I guess I'll get a two piece swim suit so I can cover my boobs but not wear the bottoms? I've seen ones with a skirt but I don't think I'll really care about modesty at that point!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not sure how I'll get on with BF since ds only had expressed milk but so far I've only bought a big box of disposable lansinoh pads. I've heard it's good to have a pair or two of raw silk pads for the early weeks for when it's sore.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh God I'm not look good forward to that pain again :-( lansinoh cream will be my best friend in the early weeks. That part is short lived though thankfully. 

For the UK ladies I've just been on slumbersack.co.uk and they have 0.5 tog sleeping bags and 0-3 month sleeping bags which are suitable for a smaller birth weight (0-6m minimum weight is 4 kilos) 

Dh and I were just wondering about summer bedding over the weekend, I'll definitely be getting one of those 0.5 tog bags 

Has anyone started picking up things for your maternity bag/after birth yet? Things like nipple cream and pads or toiletries for the hospital? I feel like I need to get a wiggle on but it still feels like ages away yet. Only two more paydays though!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Just walking to the doctors for my whooping cough jab, 20minute slow walking and I'm in so much pain in and around my bump!


----------



## joeybrooks

I think I might start just throwing a few things into my hospital bag or at least make a list. I had a list last time and all of what was on the list, but when I got taken into hospital at 36 weeks, no one could find any of the stuff and my mum had to go to the local shopping centre and get me all I needed. This time I'll just try to get the bag packed and let it sit there just in case.

I have to see my midwife again today so I'm hoping my BP is stable. I am also going to mention to her the terrible pain I'm having in my back and hips.

Time is absolutely flying by, I cannot beleive I have one more week until I am 30 weeks. It seemed to take a lifetime first time around to get to this point. It seems so long ago that I told my parents etc, but the time in between has just passed so quickly.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm so dehydrated =( sorry if tmi but my urine is soooo orange it's almost rust coloured. I have a thumping headache etc and generally run down. Youngest started throwing up last night so I'm tired as heck. Moaaaan moooan. Lol sorry :haha:


----------



## karlilay

:( Hope your better soon. Can you get some diralyte?


----------



## vaniilla

I hope you feel better soon :hugs: try keeping a large bottle of water nearby and drinking small amounts frequently, being so dehydrated will be contributing to your headache.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, that reminds me, I need to get some gowns! I read those are good for baby until the cord falls off. My baby also pushed out and puts pressure on part of my stomach. My ribs hurt so much that the pressure doesn't bother me, my mind is always on my darn rib pain.
> 
> Is breast leaking pretty much inevitable? I need to get some pads too!

yes pretty much. even if you don't bf, your body will be leaking as it's preparing to bf. I got the washable ones from etsy i shared the link recently- my sil did both the disposables and then the washables, and she LOVES the washables.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm so dehydrated =( sorry if tmi but my urine is soooo orange it's almost rust coloured. I have a thumping headache etc and generally run down. Youngest started throwing up last night so I'm tired as heck. Moaaaan moooan. Lol sorry :haha:

i'm so sorry hun!!! drink loads of water!!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Could you manage an ice pop rhi? Jubblees were my saviour. So sorry your littlest boy is sick now too :-( is dh around to help?fingers crossed you're all better soon


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm nothing much to report. Glad this is the last week of the 20s though, makes it more real. just will try to do things to keep myself busy. next ob appt is wednesday woo hooo!


----------



## joeybrooks

Just back from my MW appointment, BP was ok, 122/89 and I mentioned the pain in my back. She gave me a big ball and showed me some exercises to do on it to help the pain, she just told me not to bounce on it lol.


----------



## karlilay

I feel like i need to announce to the world my baby has unwedged its head from my rib cage. The relief is amazing! :D


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi are you able to keep fluids down now? If not I'd be tempted to call your midwife as you may need some intravenous fluids.


----------



## Dory85

I woke up this morning and my rib pain is gone, thank god!

I took my eldest for a repeat appointment at audiology today and her hearing has got even worse so she has been referred to ent to see a surgeon. I asked how long the referral time is and they said 6 weeks. Great stuff lol.


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry about your daughter Dory - hopefully you can get some answers soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhi hope you're feeling better soon me and DS had norovirus over Xmas and it was hideous! 

Glad you're in less discomfort now karli! 

Hope you get some answers for your daughter Dory. It's so frustrating when you have to wait ages. 

I think baby has spun round as kicks are much higher now. Still in so much pain down there though with varicose veins! My foof area always feels really sore and bruised :( I am just praying they will go after I have baby :wacko:


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope you feel better soon rhi!

Dori, good luck with your daughter, hopefully they wont make you wait that long

Afm, nothing much to report i have another growth scan on Wednesday as ive been referred to a specialist, he is okay though so might just be precaution 

I feel like im in limbo part now haha not quite 30 weeks but then i think about how long i have left (10 1/2 weeks) and it doesn't seem so bad


----------



## mommyxofxone

Aw dory I hope you get answers I'm so sorry


----------



## mommyxofxone

My washable nursing pads came in! They look amazing!


----------



## vaniilla

Dory I hope you're not kept waiting for the referral for too long, I would call up regularly as they sometimes have cancellations.

Mommy - which brand are the nursing pads? What are they like?

Ehj - I hope the growth scan goes well. Every time I think it's 12 weeks to go it feels ages away! I swear my brain and body are out of sync by a month, I keep thinking surely I must be further along than this! :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

I got them from etsy from a store called cuteandfunky.etsy.com. 

They're super soft and seem like theyre really gonna be great!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I can keep fluids down now thanks ladies :) thanks for the concern etc. Will have a proper look through the thread and catch up in the morning. hope everyone is well :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

I feel like time is flying by too. I think it still hasn't sunk in that I will have another baby soon.

I arranged to have my placenta encapsulated today. I didn't do it last time but I have heard so many great things about doing it that I decided to have it done.


----------



## ehjmorris

vaniilla said:


> Dory I hope you're not kept waiting for the referral for too long, I would call up regularly as they sometimes have cancellations.
> 
> Mommy - which brand are the nursing pads? What are they like?
> 
> Ehj - I hope the growth scan goes well. Every time I think it's 12 weeks to go it feels ages away! I swear my brain and body are out of sync by a month, I keep thinking surely I must be further along than this! :dohh:

Haha i was thinking the exact same thing the other day, i look huge yet still have little bit to go


----------



## Dory85

Thanks for the well wishes yet again. They're pretty sure it's only glue ear but I've been chasing them since she turned 2 and she is quite speech delayed, though has come on so much in the last year or so.

I know exactly what you mean about feeling heavily pregnant and then realising we're only three quarters of the way there. I feel like my due date is ages away but after this week I have 2 weeks at work, a weeks holiday and then just the one week left.

I really need to get organised and buy everything I will need for the birth and immediately following lol.


----------



## Starlight32

Jealous of you ladies whose rib pain have left! Mine has been bearable today though feeling it on and off. I only had a few bad stretches of painful times so far.

Weird question. What will you ladies do with diapers? Will you use a diaper pail?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Can't believe I'm 30 weeks tomorrow! 10 weeks to go really isn't long. 

I'm so sad for the pregnancy to end though! It's extremely likely to be the last, I keep touching my bump thinking how I'll probably never experience my body looking this way again and feeling kicks ect. Is anybody else planning on this pregnancy being the last? 

I'm so ready to meet baby at the same time. Especially with being team yellow I'm getting really impatient to find out!


----------



## Starlight32

Tinker belle, I'll miss having baby inside me and carrying her with me. I feel like I'll be so sad to not carry her with me all the time. I know that sounds weird. I'm actually worried about getting depressed after baby is born. But I'll love having her here so much. I guess it's hard to explain....


----------



## Tinky_82

Probably the last pregnancy for me as well and I get a bit sad thinking that this is the last time. I really love the feeling of having them safe in my tummy and know I'll miss the feeling. 
Starlight - we just have a separate bin for nappies that we empty regularly.


----------



## Boo44

Gah the late teen weeks of this pregnancy went sooooo slowly and now I feel exactly the same about the late 20s! How am I still not 30 weeks yet?! This is the slowest pregnancy I've ever experienced I swear!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I agree boo! This pregnancy has been the longest yet. 

tinkerbelle- This is probably my last pregnancy too. Don't have the space for any more, although we did speak recently and we both would have preferred to have four children but it just isn't possible; there is no way we can buy a 4 bed house in the time frame we would like in order to keep the age gaps "decent" and we both wanted to be "done" by 30, when you have your first at 19 it really does seem mad to still be having children in your mid 30's :haha: I would like my 30's to be free from changing nappies! hahah.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Jealous of you ladies whose rib pain have left! Mine has been bearable today though feeling it on and off. I only had a few bad stretches of painful times so far.
> 
> Weird question. What will you ladies do with diapers? Will you use a diaper pail?

With my first I used one, but soon got fed up with the faff. Some people love them, i never remembered to buy more cassettes for them(if that's what they are even called lol) The bag things basically lol. I just put them straight outside in my outside bin. I'm using reusables this time though :)


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - I'm glad it's not just me that feels it's going slowly, it doesn't help being due right at the end of the month and seeing all you ladies 30+ weeks! :haha:

Tink - happy 30 weeks! It's difficult to say really, I have pcos and clomid didn't work for me until I had surgery which sadly only works temporarily, that said I would really like 3 but I don't want more surgery so I think we'll just be NTNP and hoping something happens but accepting that it's unlikely.

I've heard that you're quite fertile after giving birth? so I might capitalise on that if I can convince DH :haha:


Starlight - we had a sangenic nappy wrapper thingy, it was a pain getting hold of the cassettes which were overpriced so it wasn't used for long and they kept unwrapping. I'm getting an ubbi pail this time with a liner for cloth nappies but you can use it with disposables too - I like the fact that you use regular bin liners with it!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah, you are supposed to be super fertile after birth, but then they say it's hard to get pregnant whilst breast feeding ?! so i don't know what to believe anymore :haha: Maybe it's easier if you don't breastfeed? I know i don't even get my period whilst i breastfeed so i surely can't be ovulating ?! i'll have baby then it will be about a year and a half before that beast rears its ugly head haha.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yep I've heard you're very fertile after giving birth, but don't think it applies to exclusively breastfeeding mums as that had a contraceptive effect doesn't it? I couldn't imagine being pregnant again this year!

Rhi I had my son at 19 also so me and DH are also keen not to drag out the baby/toddler years too much.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I feel old! I had my first in my early 20's and now I'm mid 30's. My eldest is 13. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I felt it was flying by .. but now I feel it's going a bit slower the days seem to be dragging by :dohh: but that might be due to my son off for Easter holidays til 18th :lol:

But I'm counting down to my next midwife appointment which is 19th so only .. 2 weeks to go :lol:
Ill be nearly 34 weeks then. I think I'll just be glad when May is here will seem closer then I think!

I had my son at 18 and 24 with this one.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, the ubbi pail looks nice! We got a diaper champ. It wasn't too expensive and doesn't require special bags. It looks harder to clean than the ubbi though. We were thinking about getting one pail for upstairs and one for downstairs. I might get the ubbi for upstairs. Does it hide odors well? We will probably change bags once per day, but I want to limit lingering smells in between, especially in the bedroom!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, the ubbi pail looks nice! We got a diaper champ. It wasn't too expensive and doesn't require special bags. It looks harder to clean than the ubbi though. We were thinking about getting one pail for upstairs and one for downstairs. I might get the ubbi for upstairs. Does it hide odors well? We will probably change bags once per day, but I want to limit lingering smells in between, especially in the bedroom!

I hope it does, the vast majority of reviews seem to say it keeps smells locked away well - I've seen a few negative comments on smell but at least one was from someone who only changes it once a week?!??! :wacko:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

What changing bags has everyone bought? 

My pram has been all repaired now so just got to get it from kiddicare on Saturday :) And just need to order some extras like a parasol ect


----------



## vaniilla

I got a pink lining in sunflowers in an sale online as I really liked my old one.


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- we have a diaper pail but I always throw poopy diapers outside in the garage. I feel like it always smells.

This is our last baby and I will miss being pregnant but at the same time I'm excited to not be pregnant. I had my son at 35 and will be 36 when this one is born turning 37 in July


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Been MIA because DD and I also very randomly came down with a stomach bug again. Never had anything like this with her and this is the second time around this pregnancy. As far as I know it's not something that's going around here and we were both fine the entire day, I got way too exhausted and hungry that day because of grocery shopping then a scare with my Grandpa which led to an er trip by ambulance. Didn't think it was anything but that until I started throwing up. Still figured I just let myself get too tired and hungry until about an hour after I threw up DD started in. Thought maybe it was food poisoning but dh had the same thing and was fine. All I know is it was miserable for both of us to be sick at the same time. I could barely manage to be out of bed at all yesterday due to being flat out exhausted and just super uncomfortable. Hoping today is better. Crazy to me that I log in and see a couple of you had it as well! So sorry as I know it's truly awful!


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Yep I've heard you're very fertile after giving birth, but don't think it applies to exclusively breastfeeding mums as that had a contraceptive effect doesn't it? I couldn't imagine being pregnant again this year!
> 
> Rhi I had my son at 19 also so me and DH are also keen not to drag out the baby/toddler years too much.

Nope not at all, exclusively breastfeeding means nothing. You are just as susceptible to fall pregnant immediately again. pretty sure dh is getting snipped right after as i don't want to do this again. i'm done pregnancy!

I do NOT think i'm going to miss it! but then the years will pass and i will i'm sure lol.


Anyone else having trouble with baby causing them pain? I mean he pushes his (i guess it's his butt) butt right out as hard as he can and it hurts so bad, it causes it to feel sore and bruised. i hvae to use both hands to move him back in, and then he just does it again somewhere else. dd was never like this, i just feel like he's constantly looking for a new way to hurt me!

MW appt tomorrow, starts the first of the every two week visits. wow that's gonna go fast!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

This is definitely our last baby, and while I'll miss being pregnant I'm honestly glad I'm almost done with this stage of my life. We started ttc our first when was 21, I'm 30 now and just about to get no2. I don't want to live this anymore, I want to enjoy the family we have created and put this behind me. 

I haven't got a changing bag yet - I really need to find one! Any recommendations? 

My sister got pregnant with her last when her son was about 6 weeks old, but tbh she's super fertile anyway. All of my family is except for me :dohh: I wonder if for breastfeeding mums you get an extra fertile window once your cycle returns instead of immediately after the birth? 

Miracles so sorry you and dd have been sick too :hugs: it's so rotten. Carl and Xander were up being sick in the night again so they must have caught the bug I had at weekend. Thankfully this one was short lived and xander is much better today. Fingers crossed that's the end of it. I'm so sick if cleaning sick!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

6 weeks pixie?? Wow first tri is exhausting as it is anyway let alone with being a brand new parent as well. 

Has anyone got the chicco next to me cot? What age can they stay in it until? X


----------



## gaiagirl

Sorry to hear about all the illnesses! Seems like we had a late germ season here too, but I have no clue how we have escaped it. We all have allergies now because the pollen in our area is unbelievable. 

Exclusive breastfeeding definitely affects fertility. However you have to never use any pacifiers or bottles and nurse at least every 3 hours around the clock for that to apply. Luckily...or unluckily...for me that was the case. My period did not return until 16 months pp. I am trying a soother with this kid so we will see! Hubby will get snipped but likely after the new year.

We are 99.9% done...I am sure I'll miss pregnancy and newborn days but knowing it's my last I'm trying to enjoy it and appreciate the time before it's gone. 

I feel a tad antsy to get to 30 weeks as well, but it doesn't feel slower than my first. I'm just too busy!


----------



## Boo44

How is everyone doing with weight gain?

I always wanted 4 children and OH wanted 3. Now I have them, and I'm 34 yrs old I think this is probably it. There are other reasons too - I will have had 3 sections and wouldn't want to risk another. Plus now we know we have some kind of genetic kidney thing going on it seems riskier somehow. Oh and also I would hate for people to think I'm 'trying until you get a girl' which is what people keep saying to me :dohh: as if that even comes into it!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was doing really well weight wise but I'm up 9lbs now :-/ 

I'm 100% back on slimming world this week though so fingers crossed I can still control any unnecessary weight gain


----------



## vaniilla

Miracles - I'm sorry to hear you've all had a horrible bug too :hugs: I hope you're all feeling better today. 

Pixe - I hope DS and OH are better today and stop being sick. 

Mommy - yes! baby does that all the time, right at the top of my bump so it feels like she's trying to ram her feet through my ribs! you can see a hard lump there, DS was the same :dohh: 

re weight gain - I'm up 3.3kg on pre pregnancy weight and 4.4kg on booking appointment as I'd lost weight from not eating so on paper it looks like I've gained more. I don't think about it until that women comes here to weigh me, I'm eating as well as I can but I'm not going to put myself down over it, pregnancy is hard enough without adding stress!

It is normal for weight gain to jump around 28 weeks though as baby goes through a big weight growth spurt.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I just weighed myself and i'm around 10 pounds up :/ ughhhhh. which is like 4.5 kilo?
Oh dear.. I think it is all bump though.. I have decided my stomach has eaten my arse haha
 



Attached Files:







1459861634651_1.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## gaiagirl

Oh wow you ladies have not gained much. I am up about 25 lbs! I expect to gain 10 more, I gained 35 with my son as well.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I cannot believe how little you ladies have gained. I'm up about 30lb now. I honestly want to cry.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh and definitely definitely definitely our last baby and I won't miss pregnancy for one single second!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

25-35 lb is considered "normal" weight gain from what i understand :) So i wouldn't worry much about being a bit over that tbh! and everyone knows if "they" say 35 is normal that u can usually add about 10 lbs to it haha.


----------



## Boo44

I thought I was doing ok having managed to claw my weight gain back to 19lb but you lot have gained hardly anything! I gained something like 49lb with Jack (omg) and then I read up that 25-35lb is the guideline so I managed to hold it to 35lb with Freddie. But I have a family wedding in October and so I don't want to gain too much this time so I'm aiming for 2 stone. But I think I'm dangerously close already considering how much I swell at the end usually :( 

Angel I am so with you. I have seriously disliked being pregnant this time! I feel so bad saying it!!!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I gained 31lb with xander. I'm. On 9lb now so if I gained 1lb a week for the rest of my pregnancy that'd be 21lbs. 1lb a week seems reasonable doesn't it? I'm hoping that once the pregnancy is over and water retention has settled I won't have gained anything extra but we'll have to wait and see. 

I haven't enjoyed this pregnancy either although I've not had it rough at all as far as sickness etc goes. I just still don't feel confident that there'll be a baby. I'm worried all the time and I can't wait for it to be over. 

Blood tomorrow to check my red cell antibody levels. I think if the results are good maybe I'll start to relax


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've not weighed myself once this pregnancy, we don't have scales so I'll ask in a few weeks at my next appointment. I think bump is on the small side but thighs, bum and hips seem to have filled out a bit! 

I can't wait to have a drink haha. I'm not a big drinker at all but not being able to have any for the past 7 months has really made me look forward to a nice cold wine spritzer once baby is here! Especially with it being summer.


----------



## Boo44

1lb a week is the 'normal' amount to gain in the third tri pixie :thumbup:

If I gain only that from now on by my section at 39 weeks I'll have gained 29-30lb total. I hate gaining weight sooooo much


----------



## AngelofTroy

Eek if I gain 1lb a week from now then I'll have gained 40-42lb....


----------



## GeralynB

I've gained 18 lbs as of my last midwife appointment. I gained 60 with my son so I'm happy with what I've gained so far this time


----------



## Dory85

I'm a breastfeeding peer supporter. Breastfeeding does work as a contraceptive provided you are exclusively breastfeeding, it is the first 6 months and periods haven't returned. I fell pregnant with my son whilst breastfeeding and continued to feed until around 20 weeks pregnant.

Re nappies, we just chuck disposables out straight away. We dry pail cloth nappies in a proper nappy bucket with a lockable lid.

I have no idea how much I weigh but I never weigh myself when I'm not pregnant either.

My son us NOT sleeping tonight. He's been at nursery all day so is shattered but is currently watching kung fu panda and drinking milk on the sofa. Sophie had forest school today so she's dead to the world!


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Yep I've heard you're very fertile after giving birth, but don't think it applies to exclusively breastfeeding mums as that had a contraceptive effect doesn't it? I couldn't imagine being pregnant again this year!
> 
> Rhi I had my son at 19 also so me and DH are also keen not to drag out the baby/toddler years too much.
> 
> Nope not at all, exclusively breastfeeding means nothing. You are just as susceptible to fall pregnant immediately again. pretty sure dh is getting snipped right after as i don't want to do this again. i'm done pregnancy!
> 
> I do NOT think i'm going to miss it! but then the years will pass and i will i'm sure lol.
> 
> 
> Anyone else having trouble with baby causing them pain? I mean he pushes his (i guess it's his butt) butt right out as hard as he can and it hurts so bad, it causes it to feel sore and bruised. i hvae to use both hands to move him back in, and then he just does it again somewhere else. dd was never like this, i just feel like he's constantly looking for a new way to hurt me!
> 
> MW appt tomorrow, starts the first of the every two week visits. wow that's gonna go fast!Click to expand...

Me! Haha he likes to do the same thing, this past week and a bit he has been so slow that he hurts my hoo ha and my hips get sore too


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry for those who have been getting sick, its awful! Hope it all subsidies soon.

As for me i have put on a total of 28lbs :/ i feel huge, but eating sweets isnt helping me haha
I do however eat mainly fine, it will be a struggle to lose it all after thats for sure

I also had a bit of a scare yesterday, I was driving to work when I just felt really off and almost passed out! Luckily i was able to stop the car and put hazzards on so no one hit me or i hit someone else, the last few days ive had headaches and just generally feeling unwell in the morning but nothing else has come of it, so not sure what to think there


----------



## gaiagirl

Ehjmorris - that is scary, while driving. Have you had blood pressure checked lately? Dizziness is totally normal in pregnancy but I would want to check in on BP if that happened to me.

Lil_pixie I have felt really anxious this pregnancy too, which is starting to get to me. I need to spend more time on my mental health and I am going to start by finding some prenatal yoga and controlling the narrative in my mind a bit better. I am finding it reallllllllllly hard to make me and baby a priority when there is a very needy 3yo in the picture!


----------



## Starlight32

I've gained about 20 pounds. It's weird seeing the scale go up so much, but it can be expected during pregnancy! I'm thinking about ordering shrinkx belly to possibly try after delivery to try to get my ab gap to close. I really don't want diastasis recti. I'm not as worried about losing weight gained, but it will be hard to fix my abs after they are stretched during pregnancy. Baby girl is worth is though!

I hope you ladies who feel under the weather start feeling better soon!

Vanilla, I ordered the ubbi for our upstairs! I think it will be good for night time diaper changes.


----------



## vaniilla

EHJ - I agree that you should have your bp checked, that must have been scary.

Starlight - that's great! which colour did you go for? I can't decide :haha:

I have my midwife app this morning and since it's half term I have to take ds, lets hope we're not waiting ageeees.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh good luck. I always have to drag my youngest along and so far it's been an experience... haha. He basically touches everything! Or covers the entire room In raisins or crys because the midwife is touching me. Oh dear. I'm thinking of leaving him with my mum next week when I have my "28" week appointment. So he doesn't get upset watching the bloods be drawn etc.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh dear Rhi what a nightmare :haha: 

I've got the midwife today too and xander is coming with me. Then this afternoon I've got an appointment with the trial team. Not ashamed to admit I fully intend to bribe him with the lego game on my phone. Still and quiet are not my little man's strong points :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Why are my appointments always so much later than everyone else's haha. I want my bloods over and done with lol. 

Make sure you fully charge that phone pixie :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hey ladies
I didnt get a chance to get my bp checked but i do have a midwife appointment next week, on other news my scan was really reassuring, although he is still small all over they are leaving my due date as the 29th june, im still hoping they let me have him 2 weeks early, only time will tell. I go back for another scan in 2 weeks.

Here is my handsome boy!
 



Attached Files:







2016-04-06 17_opt.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad your scan went well EHJ, that's a lovely scan pic :cloud9:

rhi - if you can leave with him someone you should as it'd probably make it easier, thankfully DH starts work late on wednesdays so he comes along and stays in the waiting room with him.

Story of my life, they hadn't checked my ferretin levels as they were supposed to at the hospital so I've got to go back to the hospital for a repeat, the midwife tried but as usual couldn't get any blood, urghhh :( I've got my whooping cough vaccine next week, eeeek!

My next mw app is at 31 weeks as apparently they want to keep an eye on baby's growth as I'm measuring 30 weeks.


----------



## Tinky_82

Doing my gtt today they do a two hour wait here so another hour and 10 to go. Get the results tomorrow.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lovely scan picture! 

I had my whooping cough vaccine on Monday just at the nurse's office and my BP was higher than it normally is, but still normal. I don't have another midwife appointment til 34 weeks, on the 29th april. 6 weeks between appointments seems a long time for third trimester doesn't it?


----------



## Starlight32

Hope all the appointments go well! Keep us updated!

Vanilla, I got white because it was less expensive lol but the other colors looked nice too! I was actually hoping they would recheck my iron but my ob said they don't for those who are boarder line. And the whooping cough vaccine wasn't bad. Just had a sore arm for a bit. 

Ehj, so cute! I hope things look OK in two weeks.


----------



## Tinky_82

Ehj he looks so cute glad all is well.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinky, hope the gtt goes well! I felt the three hour one went by so slowly. But you're almost halfway done with yours!

Angel, that does seem long! I'm going every two weeks now but that's standard here at this point.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Ehj, he is very handsome indeed. Gorgeous picture. Xx

Tinky, I hope you pass the test and the next hour passes quickly. 

My next appointment is at 34+4 so ages away, but then goes to every other week. 

I have just received my spatone with added vit c to increase my iron levels. 
Has anyone tried it. I got the results yesterday, so rather than get tablets from the GP I thought I'd give these a try. 
Apparently, there are far less side effects from taking the liquid iron. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> Lovely scan picture!
> 
> I had my whooping cough vaccine on Monday just at the nurse's office and my BP was higher than it normally is, but still normal. I don't have another midwife appointment til 34 weeks, on the 29th april. 6 weeks between appointments seems a long time for third trimester doesn't it?


I have the same schedule basically.... one next week which is technically my 28 weaker then nothing until 34. Then I think it will be 38 then due date ! 

Not sure if the 36 week appointment is for those who already have children ? 

I have a 4d scan on Saturday =) :happydance: i only had to remortgage my house to pay for it so it better be good. :haha: seriously though. it better be lol. Or I'll be wanting a refund lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

ehjmorris said:


> Hey ladies
> I didnt get a chance to get my bp checked but i do have a midwife appointment next week, on other news my scan was really reassuring, although he is still small all over they are leaving my due date as the 29th june, im still hoping they let me have him 2 weeks early, only time will tell. I go back for another scan in 2 weeks.
> 
> Here is my handsome boy!

Adorable !


----------



## vaniilla

Tinky_82 said:


> Doing my gtt today they do a two hour wait here so another hour and 10 to go. Get the results tomorrow.

Good luck! I hope you get good results :flower::flower:



AngelofTroy said:


> Lovely scan picture!
> 
> I had my whooping cough vaccine on Monday just at the nurse's office and my BP was higher than it normally is, but still normal. I don't have another midwife appointment til 34 weeks, on the 29th april. 6 weeks between appointments seems a long time for third trimester doesn't it?

6 weeks is the norm for second pregnancies unless they want to monitor you more closely, it does seem ages though especially as you'll be so close to being full term! 





Starlight32 said:


> Hope all the appointments go well! Keep us updated!
> 
> Vanilla, I got white because it was less expensive lol but the other colors looked nice too! I was actually hoping they would recheck my iron but my ob said they don't for those who are boarder line. And the whooping cough vaccine wasn't bad. Just had a sore arm for a bit.
> 
> Ehj, so cute! I hope things look OK in two weeks.

I think I need to have a better look as all the sites in the UK sell them all for the same price, it would make choosing easier!





Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Lovely scan picture!
> 
> I had my whooping cough vaccine on Monday just at the nurse's office and my BP was higher than it normally is, but still normal. I don't have another midwife appointment til 34 weeks, on the 29th april. 6 weeks between appointments seems a long time for third trimester doesn't it?
> 
> 
> I have the same schedule basically.... one next week which is technically my 28 weaker then nothing until 34. Then I think it will be 38 then due date !
> 
> Not sure if the 36 week appointment is for those who already have children ?
> 
> I have a 4d scan on Saturday =) :happydance: i only had to remortgage my house to pay for it so it better be good. :haha: seriously though. it better be lol. Or I'll be wanting a refund lolClick to expand...

Good luck with the 4d scan, hopefully you'll get lots of good pictures :happydance: DH refuses to budge on us having one :growlmad: we have a growth scan at 34 weeks so I'm hoping we'll be able to see something.


----------



## karlilay

Teeny Weeny said:


> Ehj, he is very handsome indeed. Gorgeous picture. Xx
> 
> Tinky, I hope you pass the test and the next hour passes quickly.
> 
> My next appointment is at 34+4 so ages away, but then goes to every other week.
> 
> I have just received my spatone with added vit c to increase my iron levels.
> Has anyone tried it. I got the results yesterday, so rather than get tablets from the GP I thought I'd give these a try.
> Apparently, there are far less side effects from taking the liquid iron. Xx

Im literally sat drinking it now. I am only having the one sachet a day but its going good so far. Iron tablets made me so so ill last time, no side effects at all from this though :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ehj glad scan went well, what a cute picture! :cloud9: 

Angel I agree 6 weeks seems ages! Ive been surprised at the lack of appointments you get with a second pregnancy.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Karlilay, thanks for the response. I've just had my first one, the Apple flavour and all I can taste is metal! Yuck. I'd rather use these though than iron tablets if I can. Xx

Rhi Rhi, I'm jealous! I had a 4d scan with DS2 and it was awesome. We didn't with DD and I don't think we will this time. :-( Can't wait to see your gorgeous princess. Xx


----------



## joeybrooks

I have been thinking about changing bags too, I want a really nice one this time but don't want to pay a fortune either. You carry it around so much for the first year or so I want one that does all that it needs to, but not too girly as my husband quite often will be taking the baby out alone and won't carry a girly bag lol.

As for baby's movements hurting, i was aching last night. I dont know what he was up to, but it felt like he was dragging himself around in there and scraping my insides, almost like big muscle cramps.

This is my last pregnancy. I had my first when I was 31 and I'll be 35 when this one is born. Before turning 30 I wasnt sure I even wanted children, but as soon as I hit 30, it seemed to be all I could think about. I was very lucky in that it only took a few cycles to conceive first time and we conceived first cycle this time. 

I have mixed feelings about the pregnancy being my last, whilst I enjoyed being pregnant with my first, this one has been more difficult. I had terrible sickness for about 17 weeks and working full time and having a 3 year old too didnt make it any easier. I'm conscious that this is the last time I will be pregnant and I am cherishing it, but also looking forward to having the baby in my arms.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Just had my mw appointment - everything was fine, although she had to stab both arms because she forgot to do the antibody bloods :dohh: Xander was fairly good, but a bit restless. Very polite though  

She measured my bump for the first time this week - 34 weeks! Eek! Next appointment at 31 weeks although it should be 34. 6 weeks seems like a very long time at this stage!


----------



## Boo44

I've got to arrange my whooping cough vaccine via the nurse too I should ring and do that. My BP was 120/70 so that's fine but I prefer 110/60 lol I'm a worrier and don't want the PIH back that I had first time.

Does anyone have tight wedding rings yet?

As for spa tone - I swear by the stuff! The apple one to me I can't taste the iron at all. The plain one though I have to mix with fresh orange juice as that's like drinking metal! My Hb was 136 this week which is higher than when I booked and she said it was very good for a third pregnancy. In her words 'third pregnancies often ruin you (!) with low iron and more pains than the other two' oh and she helpfully said that 'third babies present unique challenges' - ray of sunshine she was!!!! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehjmorris said:


> Hey ladies
> I didnt get a chance to get my bp checked but i do have a midwife appointment next week, on other news my scan was really reassuring, although he is still small all over they are leaving my due date as the 29th june, im still hoping they let me have him 2 weeks early, only time will tell. I go back for another scan in 2 weeks.
> 
> Here is my handsome boy!


awww hun he's gorgeous congrats!!!!!!!!! 



Tinky_82 said:


> Doing my gtt today they do a two hour wait here so another hour and 10 to go. Get the results tomorrow.

Good luck hun, no fun and then the waiting for the results is even worse i think!



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I have the same schedule basically.... one next week which is technically my 28 weaker then nothing until 34. Then I think it will be 38 then due date !
> 
> Not sure if the 36 week appointment is for those who already have children ?
> 
> I have a 4d scan on Saturday =) :happydance: i only had to remortgage my house to pay for it so it better be good. :haha: seriously though. it better be lol. Or I'll be wanting a refund lol


good luck on your scan!!!!! hope you share the photo! you'll have to remind us on saturday for i know at least i'm gonna forget :haha: i can't remember anything. so crazy about your appts. my next one is today, and then it's the same schedules as a first child, so every 2 weeks until i think it's every week at 36 weeks.



Boo44 said:


> I've got to arrange my whooping cough vaccine via the nurse too I should ring and do that. My BP was 120/70 so that's fine but I prefer 110/60 lol I'm a worrier and don't want the PIH back that I had first time.
> 
> Does anyone have tight wedding rings yet?
> 
> As for spa tone - I swear by the stuff! The apple one to me I can't taste the iron at all. The plain one though I have to mix with fresh orange juice as that's like drinking metal! My Hb was 136 this week which is higher than when I booked and she said it was very good for a third pregnancy. In her words 'third pregnancies often ruin you (!) with low iron and more pains than the other two' oh and she helpfully said that 'third babies present unique challenges' - ray of sunshine she was!!!! :haha:

my dr never mentioned the whooping cough :shrug: guess i'm good. but yes on the wedding ring! i have it on a necklace around my neck as i type this. took it off earlier this week. felt like it was getting slightly tighter so just in case i took it off. did the same with my dd, because my great grams fingers swelled during pregnancy and they had to cut it off. ( :haha: the ring not the finger) 

So just in case i took mine off now.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm i don't know weight gain- as of last appt it was 10 lbs, much lower than with dd. But i go to the midwife today so i can ask when i'm there. I don't keep track at all this time, i just know nothing is gonna change it. So i'm just waiting to see. Once we get out of this cold weather and i start wearing lighter clothes i bet that'll help too! 

This is my first of the every 2 week appts. Exciting and terrifying at the same time!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I took my wedding ring off about a month ago. It was fine most of the time but was irritating me at work and I kept taking it off and leaving it on my keyboard. I was worried I'd lose it/leave it there overnight so I took it off and put it away.


----------



## Boo44

Mommy all pregnant women in the UK are advised to have it after 28 weeks to protect the newborn from whooping cough prior to their own injections. I think there was an outbreak last year or before. I'm not sure about US but I think the injection might have another name


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo it's called dtap here and they just mentioned to me today. I remember them saying the exact same thing with DD, that there was an outbreak and all of that. I just personally do not agree with having vaccines while pregnant. Besides they give the baby that one here at 2, 4, and again at 6 months. I've had the vaccine and we all have but I def don't want it while pregnant.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Went to dr this am and everything looking good! Baby measuring right on schedule and HB was 147. Also my blood pressure is back to normal yay!


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, our appt schedules are similar. Every 2 weeks starting at 28 weeks then every week at 36 weeks. My practice does this schedule for everyone, so it's the same regardless of the number of pregnancies. Glad baby is measuring in schedule!!

Boo, the CDC recommends it between 27 and 36 weeks I think. I was super nervous about it when I got it at 28 weeks. My blood pressure was actually higher than normal at the appt!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, our appt schedules are similar. Every 2 weeks starting at 28 weeks then every week at 36 weeks. My practice does this schedule for everyone, so it's the same regardless of the number of pregnancies. Glad baby is measuring in schedule!!
> 
> Boo, the CDC recommends it between 27 and 36 weeks I think. I was super nervous about it when I got it at 28 weeks. My blood pressure was actually higher than normal at the appt!

yes definitely the way they do it here in the US. I think other countries (i THINK) are the ones that do less if another pregnancy. Cause i'm not getting a break on visits lol

I was told the strep b one is at 36 weeks, so that's when i have to start leaving dd at home, when they start doing internal checks and things. :wacko:


----------



## GeralynB

My practice doesn't do any internal checks at the end. They don't even check you that much during labor either


----------



## Becyboo__x

Seriously :( I never had braxton hicks with ds this baby just seems to be giving me everything .. I felt awful this morning then just had pains :( then I keep feeling like I need the toilet but nothing just feels like constipation.. Only thing that comes out is trickles or wee :nope: sorry to be so blunt. 

I was going to go hospital as I walked past today going post office .. But i opted not to as I think I'm okay not anything to bother them with etc plus I had my son and his bike with me lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

GeralynB said:


> My practice doesn't do any internal checks at the end. They don't even check you that much during labor either

i don't know how this practice does it. The last one checked from 37 weeks on, every time, and then during labor i honestly can't remember lol i was slightly preoccupied


----------



## GeralynB

I think I've been having Braxton hicks the last couple days. I didn't really have them with my son so not really sure how they feel. Yesterday I just felt so slight cramping low on my bump. So I'm thinking that's what it is?


----------



## Dory85

My braxton Hicks make my entire bump go solid for about 30 seconds. It's usually when I do something like get up from sitting quite quickly. It can be quite uncomfortable but passes quickly.

My pelvis has been particularly painful today, so much that I think I'm going to call in sick to work for tomorrow. I just don't think I'll manage the shift and I know we have escalation beds open so it must be busy.

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow. I'm not supposed to because it's not my first baby bit they have booked me in because my fundal height was slightly bigger than it should have been on my growth chart.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't get that growth chart - is it standard or tailored to the individual? Mines only got one cross on it right now but it looks ridiculous - I'll take a pic when I get in lol


----------



## Tinky_82

Just had my gtt results - I passed which is good but wonder why I get glucose in my urine. My last sample was from 1st thing in the morning so it can't be related to what I eat. 

Some sad news here though - my nana died yesterday - she'd recently been diagnosed with terminal cancer (lung secondary to breast ) but we didn't expect her to pass so soon so it's a bit of a shock. She lived in Cyprus so I can't go to the funeral.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi all, been a bit awol but enjoying catching up with everyone's posts.

Tinky i'm sorry about your nanna :hugs:

Re appointment schedules, i had one this week but now I won't see anyone until 34 weeks. Feels like a very long time, I don't know if it's just because i'm low risk? I'll go to 2 weekly appts after that. My bp was up a bit at this appt so hopefully I won't have any problems in the interim!

Also feel like time is dragging! Hoping it'll pick up once i'm past 30 weeks...so over being pregnant now!
Here's a 28 week bump pic, don't feel i've grown that much lately but i was bang on 28 ins at my mw appointment 
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpstabc7zyx.jpeg


----------



## vaniilla

Tinky_82 said:


> Just had my gtt results - I passed which is good but wonder why I get glucose in my urine. My last sample was from 1st thing in the morning so it can't be related to what I eat.
> 
> Some sad news here though - my nana died yesterday - she'd recently been diagnosed with terminal cancer (lung secondary to breast ) but we didn't expect her to pass so soon so it's a bit of a shock. She lived in Cyprus so I can't go to the funeral.

I'm so sorry to hear about your grandma :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Wishuwerehere that is such a gorgeous bump!

I've had a bit of brown discharge tonight. Baby is still moving about so I'm not particularly worried (I'm seeing midwife tomorrow). This happened in my previous pregnancies but not until a bit later on if I remember right.


----------



## Tinky_82

That's a gorgeous bump Wishuwerehere.


----------



## Boo44

Does anyone else always have a (mild) headache when they wake on a morning? I have done on and off this pregnancy. My BP is normal and no protein in my urine so it's not pre-eclampsia. I'm wondering if it's the fact that I'm on aspirin throughout pregnancy and take it before bed every night? I don't think I'm dehydrated I tend to drink at least a pint of water every evening which is much more than I do when not pregnant. The other thing I'm wondering is if it's tension related as my neck is always tight and I'm always worrying about something or other...

Tink so sorry about your grandma hun xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink I'm so sorry about your grandma :hugs: 

I had glucose in my urine with Xander but I didn't have gd or a high sugar diet. No idea what caused it :-/

Boo I'm on aspirin too and I take it every night before bed and I don't get headaches :shrug: I was getting them most days but I put it down to the light above my desk at work as I didn't get them at weekend. I moved desks recently and the headaches stopped.

Picked up a pair of pyjamas with black bottoms and a black nightie from asda for my hospital bag. It's a start!


----------



## Boo44

Hmm maybe it's more tension then pixie. Or the fact that I don't wear my glasses enough it could be eye strain...


----------



## Starlight32

Tink, prayers to your nana and family <3

Wish, cute bump!

Boo, sometimes I get what feels like a sinus headache (seems worse in mornings). Could it be that?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh tinky I'm so sorry about your Nana :( thinking of you Hun :hugs:

My BH contractions are some what intense. My whole bump goes hard and I can feel it start low and then move through the whole thing. It takes my breath away as well. But I had them like that with DD and they said for some reason that's just how it is for me, and with this one it started around 14 weeks. They're very uncomfortable. :(


----------



## jalilma

I ate 2 chicken sandwiches from chick-fil-a tonight.... I'm not even ashamed


----------



## Starlight32

I'm pretty sure I haven't had bh. What I thought might have been them now just seems like baby pushing out and making my bump feel weird. Is it bad to not get them? Has anyone else had no bh?

Jalilma, I ate a bunch of ice cream today. Lol. I don't think the cfa sandwiches are even that big right? I don't eat chicken but I can't imagine it's super huge.


----------



## ehjmorris

Tinky_82 said:


> That's a gorgeous bump Wishuwerehere.

Tinky I am so sorry to hear about your nana


----------



## ehjmorris

Boo44 said:


> Does anyone else always have a (mild) headache when they wake on a morning? I have done on and off this pregnancy. My BP is normal and no protein in my urine so it's not pre-eclampsia. I'm wondering if it's the fact that I'm on aspirin throughout pregnancy and take it before bed every night? I don't think I'm dehydrated I tend to drink at least a pint of water every evening which is much more than I do when not pregnant. The other thing I'm wondering is if it's tension related as my neck is always tight and I'm always worrying about something or other...
> 
> Tink so sorry about your grandma hun xxx

Me! This last week I have headaches, I go to sleep with one and wake up with one... not bad tho but noticeable 
Im not on anything tho and my bp was fine last time I had it checked


----------



## wishuwerehere

My bp is up (not horrifically so i just normally have very low bp but i've been craving salted poachched eggs and eating them every day which can't have helped!) and I've had a few morning headaches recently, i might need to talk to my midwife about it again before 34 weeks...although i too wear glasses and haven't had my prescription checked for 2 years so that could be a factor!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> I'm pretty sure I haven't had bh. What I thought might have been them now just seems like baby pushing out and making my bump feel weird. Is it bad to not get them? Has anyone else had no bh?
> 
> Jalilma, I ate a bunch of ice cream today. Lol. I don't think the cfa sandwiches are even that big right? I don't eat chicken but I can't imagine it's super huge.

In all honesty you could be having them and just not realizing. Especially as it is your first baby. They are not painful =) not for most people anyways. Even so you don't necessarily get them on a schedule and you may get them later on in pregnancy. This is my third and it's the first time I have had them this early or in this consistency. You may feel them over the next few weeks more intensely as due date gets closer =)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good morning ladies. 
Baby girl has never been very active, but today she feels really slow moving. I'm thinking of phoning the hospital to go in for the fetal check. I hate to think I'm wasting their time as I'm sure if I go she will start moving around like never before. 
It's a hard one. I think I'm just being paranoid but then a part of me thinks it's better to be safe. Aaargghhh... 40 weeks of worry. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Teeny Weeny said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Baby girl has never been very active, but today she feels really slow moving. I'm thinking of phoning the hospital to go in for the fetal check. I hate to think I'm wasting their time as I'm sure if I go she will start moving around like never before.
> It's a hard one. I think I'm just being paranoid but then a part of me thinks it's better to be safe. Aaargghhh... 40 weeks of worry. Xx

Always ring and get checked hun. They're very big on Count the Kicks (and there's a great website) so encourage all women to get checked if they notice any change at all xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I always feel uncomfortable, like I'm a paranoid time waster! She has always been quiet, I have never had big kicks from her. I guess I'll only worry so best phone them. My sister is taking my two little ones out at 10.30 so I'll grab a bus to the hospital after that. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny - I agree , it's not wasting anyone's time, they would very much rather be safe than sorry. Call them up and see what they say, don't feel bad for going in, it's what they're there for.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I agree =) they won't think you are wasting their time. My friend went in for reduced movement about a week ago and had her baby an hour after arriving at the hospital ! (Emcs) she was almost term so all is okay :) but she posted this huge post of f.b about it and it really has made me paranoid now. Although it's almost always nothing to worry about =) no harm in getting checked.


----------



## Tinky_82

I agree teeny - they would always rather you got checked of you're worried - it's scary as no one else but us can monitor the movements.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lovely bump wish x 

Sorry about your grandma tink :( :hugs: 

Teeny I agree with everyone else, go and get everything checked Xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Teeny they see plenty of people worried about movement whose babies will do a dance as soon as they're put on the monitor, noone will think you're wasting time, it's much better to get checked!


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, I think you should call about movement if her movements haven't picked up. Hopefully you're feeling more movements now. I know how it's such a worry <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have felt her move so I don't know whether to cancel the appointment. What would you ladies do? Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Are the movements the typical movements you usually feel and how long have you felt them? If you went a long stretch without much movement, I would lean towards keeping the appt because if movements slow down, you might regret cancelling and need to call in again. Would getting checked bring more peace of mind?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks for the reply honey. 
I have felt her move but it has been slight. Getting checked will make me feel happier she is okay. Waiting for a bus now. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the appointment goes well :hugs: I remember going in when I was pregnant with DS and they gave me squash and biscuits.


----------



## joeybrooks

For peace of mind, I'd probably just go. I was the same on Easter Monday. For a few days prior, I hadnt felt much movement and what I had felt, didnt follow the pattern I was used to. I tried to convince myself it was nothing, but I just couldnt relax, so I went to the hospital, and of course baby kicked the doppler out of the midwifes hand!!!! 

No one at the hospital made me feel silly and said that if I was concerned again, not to hesitate to ring again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

keep us posted teeny thinking of you hun


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just waiting. Been here nearly an hour already. :-( xx


----------



## vaniilla

Are you being monitored or are you waiting to be seen? I was there being monitored for hours.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Hope everything ends up alright teeny! 

I had an apt on Wednesday with a scan to check baby's size as I'm always measuring big. As I predicted this baby is huge compared to DD! At this stage with DD she was measuring 12-15 percentile, this baby is 57th. She is already estimated to weigh only 2lbs less than DD did at birth at 41 weeks. My little pork chop :) no wonder this is so much harder on my body than the first time! I'm so curious now as to what her size will be at birth and whether she will come early. So crazy to think I could have her next month!


----------



## Dory85

How are you getting on Teeny?

No more spotting here and the midwife confirmed that there is no reason to be concerned. I'm still measuring ahead and baby is still breech but free so she might turn yet. I have to have repeat bloods at my next appointment in 2 weeks.

I read about lots of you ladies taking your other children to your appointments so took Sophie this time in the hope it will help with the transition from bump to baby. She loved it!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Just finishing up being monitored. Baby was being a pickle and so the lady had to give me a quick scan as she wouldn't cooperate. They have located a nice steady heartbeat so all is looking okay. :happydance:
Hopefully a few more minutes and I can go. I'm so relieved. When she was being a pain I was a little worried, especially when the MW said I'll have to get the scanner. :nope: It has put my mind at ease. xx


----------



## GeralynB

Glad all is well Teeny


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad it went well Teeny, it's great they did a scan to check everything is okay :flower:

Miracles - That makes it sound really close, imagine if you did give birth next month!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Glad everything is okay teeny :) Everyone seems to be having appointments atm?! I can't remember the last time i saw my midwife lol. Oh well, I'm having one next week i know that much! Super excited for scan tomorrow, i really hope baby plays ball! I want some good shots. I have seen some 4d scans and been like NAWWW that's amazing and then others where i have been like "ohhh what is it, it looks like a blob" :haha:


----------



## jalilma

Ok some regrets over my dinner choice last night.... I started out at around 125 prepregnancy and very fit ... Almost wanted to crawl into a hole when I saw my weight at the dr today. I have been putting on approx. 2 lbs a week since 14 weeks... This is the most I have ever weighed and I still have 12 weeks to go! Besides my baby belly I'm not sure where it all is ( and obvious huge boob size change I can't find much difference). Dr. Told me to watch my calorie intake. Yes I cried when I got to the car... I'm feeling very much like tweedle dee And tweedle dumb today. &#128555;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Jalilma, you'll lose the weight once baby is here. Don't fret too much right now. I have put on LOADS of weight. Too much. I hate my body right now, but I know I can lose it after birth. 
If we can't eat what we want now then when can we? I'll go back to healthy eating and exercise once I have recovered. 

Baby girl is still breech. :-( Cheeky monkey. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Teeny Weeny said:


> Jalilma, you'll lose the weight once baby is here. Don't fret too much right now. I have put on LOADS of weight. Too much. I hate my body right now, but I know I can lose it after birth.
> If we can't eat what we want now then when can we? I'll go back to healthy eating and exercise once I have recovered.
> 
> Baby girl is still breech. :-( Cheeky monkey. Xx

Try not to worry about her being breech teeny - it really doesn't mean a great deal at this stage because they flip so much.

My baby is breech and my midwife says most babies are head down by 34 weeks (my next appointment) but even then it's not til 36 weeks that they consider your options.

My first was oblique breech at 38 weeks and head down by 31. My SIL had a transverse baby that turned spontaneously at 36 weeks.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Dory. I think baby is actually oblique breech too! In my notes I noticed it said oblique so I'm guessing so. I don't mind a breech baby as long as they let me deliver vaginally. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad everything is good teeny! I wouldn't worry about baby being breech at this point at all, my baby was breech when I was scanned at 28 weeks, I think over 1 in 4 babies are at this point but by due date the vast majority are head down :) 

Miracles my baby is also apparently looking much bigger than DS was on the 1st percentile at birth, whereas apparently this baby is estimated 50th? I'm not sure how accurately they can really determine the weight and size on the scans though Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

What percentile is normal then? At 18 weeks I was told he was in the 58th percentile. 

Can anyone feel baby wiggling completely around your belly? He like crawls along the top and middle and bottom. It's crazy. He was head down at my last appt but he def moved all across the top this afternoon and back to normal again


----------



## Squig34

I've only been absent a couple of days & had about 15 pages to catch up on! So this will be an epic post!

Tinky, I'm sorry to hear about your nan :hugs: good to hear you passed your GTT.

Teeny, so glad to hear you went in & all is well. I went in yesterday myself because I hadn't been feeling baby much since Tuesday. Turned out she was moving loads but I just couldn't feel her as she'd shifted position again - transverse. (She's been head down a couple of times but keeps changing). As Tinky said, it's such a big responsibility for us as we're the only ones who can feel movement.

ehj, what a gorgeous picture! I know why you're concerned about your baby's growth & wondered if they have said what centile he's on? My little girl is around the 30th but is perfectly healthy as far as I can see. She's been fairly consistently along that curve & that's actually more important an indicator than just knowing a centile, as far as I understand. 

I've put on about 19lbs. That would sound better if it hadn't all been since 16 weeks... I actually lost weight in first tri - which I'm taking account of in my weight gain.

I got the mothercare slouchy changing bag. It only seems to come in one colour, but it was on offer at £26 & it's massive!

Tinkerbelle I think you asked about the next to me crib. I think it's until around 6 months or baby can sit up. There might be a weight limit too but it should say if you look it up. I bought one; I think it'll be great :)

Boo, I would guess it's the tension in your neck causing the headaches - that caused migraines for me & I woke pretty much every day for 6onths with a headache until I realised & got checked out. It's been on & off the past few years due to pregnancy & taking or not taking the medication. But it's been much better recently as I can't sleep on my front, which was the major issue for me as I was twisting my neck. Physio might help - see your GP. It's not normal!

Sounds like I'm an odd one out as you're all on your last pregnancies whereas I hope to have at least one more. Really I'd have liked 3, but the third would have to wait til I'm 42 or 43 because of childcare costs & trying at that age would have a whole other set of challenges, especially for someone who is already a recurrent miscarrier. But 2 will still be wonderful :)

On cloth - can UK ladies recommend good, reasonably priced brands? I don't want cheap Chinese - made tat; I don't trust the quality.
Everyone experienced in cloth- Are 2 dozen nappies enough? There's also some talk here about diaper pails; I've heard of bags that you can put the nappies in & then straight into the machine - what's best? Also, which inserts are best?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I don't really understand percentiles but I'm sure the midwife scanning me said 1st percentile means less than 1% of babies are that size or smaller at that gestation so 50th would mean somewhere in the middle and average I think?? Not sure. 

I like the look of the chicco cot but I'm scared of DS being able to too easily access the baby sort of thing? He often comes in during the morning and snuggles with a bit of TV on ect whilst I shut my eyes for an extra twenty minutes so I wouldn't want baby within his reach!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not a fan of chinese nappies either (I know lots of people swear by them) but they're just pockets, a pocket nappy imo is only as good as the absorbent stuffing so once you factor that in it's just not worth it for me (plus I'm generally too lazy to stuff nappies :haha:)

Have a look at these sites, they're where I get most of my nappies from and have lots of different types of nappies. 


https://www.fill-your-pants.com/
https://www.kingdomfluff.co.uk/

and one I've yet to use but many on here do is https://www.milliesnappies.co.uk/en/12-nappies


We wanted to get the chicco but went for the snuzpod in the end because I want to zip it up at night, I'm paranoid about rolling onto baby :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

Has anyone heard of the poddle pods or sleepeasy things like a sort of cushion for the baby. Are they worth the money? 

Bump earlier this week x
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Boo44

Eek am 30 weeks! Finally......


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy 30 weeks boo and lovely bump x 

I think I've seen those poddle cushion things but they're something like £100? I'm not really sure what they do?


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Happy 30 weeks boo and lovely bump x
> 
> I think I've seen those poddle cushion things but they're something like £100? I'm not really sure what they do?

Hmm I've never had one before but apparently they're great for being able to settle baby as they feel like they're being cuddled even when they're put down in them. So just to have around the house to give me free hands as my boys wouldn't go in the Moses basket in the day and they're a bit small for the Bouncer chair for a while aren't they. Some people put them in the cot. But I'm not sure if I'd worry about suffocation. Apparently they are expensive..


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I just looked them up, they do look really nice actually! But I think a tad out of budget for me. I might see what LO is like first as DS had no issue napping in his Moses basket or pram carrycot. Theyre also only for up to six months so I'd worry about baby becoming dependent on being all warm and snuggly in one to sleep then having to take it away when they get too big? 

I used to let DS sleep in swinging bouncy chair and also his car seat but apparently that is now a big no as there have been lots of cases of strangulation ect which I didn't realise at the time.


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - Happy 30 weeks! 

I've heard mixed things on those bean bag type chairs - people seem to either love them or find they did nothing. They are supposed to be very good for babies with reflux but are quite pricey, I would probably wait until baby is here and then see if you feel you need one. I've seen them go on ebay but I'm not sure on the safety of reusing them.


----------



## Boo44

Yes some good points there thanks girls. I'll wait and see what he's like before spending the money I think x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Happy 30 weeks boo! So is my baby so far the biggest percentile? Someone has to be in this with me lol! I was never told DDs so I have nothing to compare to.


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny and Squig, so glad all is ok with your babies! Glad you went to got checked and saw all was ok. 

I'm feeling overwhelmed with all the purchases we have been making. I think we are done with all the big stuff though....I hope! We have spent so much money. 

Vanilla, the ubbi arrived! It seems nice. It's harder to open than I thought but hopefully that means the seal is good so less smells will escape. 

I think I mentioned this before, but I'm getting more and more nervous about body after baby. I spent a good part of the day researching ab separation and worrying :( so vain, I know! I want to be able to fit into my old clothes though. I hate shopping and can't afford a new post pregnancy wardrobe.


----------



## ehjmorris

Teeny Weeny said:


> Just finishing up being monitored. Baby was being a pickle and so the lady had to give me a quick scan as she wouldn't cooperate. They have located a nice steady heartbeat so all is looking okay. :happydance:
> Hopefully a few more minutes and I can go. I'm so relieved. When she was being a pain I was a little worried, especially when the MW said I'll have to get the scanner. :nope: It has put my mind at ease. xx

Im glad you got her checked, I had a scare last friday and I went in and straight away he kicked the doppler haha, it can be extremely scary but glad all is okay :) my lil man is also breech atm, he is putting a lot of pressure down below!


----------



## ehjmorris

Squig34 said:


> I've only been absent a couple of days & had about 15 pages to catch up on! So this will be an epic post!
> 
> Tinky, I'm sorry to hear about your nan :hugs: good to hear you passed your GTT.
> 
> Teeny, so glad to hear you went in & all is well. I went in yesterday myself because I hadn't been feeling baby much since Tuesday. Turned out she was moving loads but I just couldn't feel her as she'd shifted position again - transverse. (She's been head down a couple of times but keeps changing). As Tinky said, it's such a big responsibility for us as we're the only ones who can feel movement.
> 
> ehj, what a gorgeous picture! I know why you're concerned about your baby's growth & wondered if they have said what centile he's on? My little girl is around the 30th but is perfectly healthy as far as I can see. She's been fairly consistently along that curve & that's actually more important an indicator than just knowing a centile, as far as I understand.
> 
> I've put on about 19lbs. That would sound better if it hadn't all been since 16 weeks... I actually lost weight in first tri - which I'm taking account of in my weight gain.
> 
> I got the mothercare slouchy changing bag. It only seems to come in one colour, but it was on offer at £26 & it's massive!
> 
> Tinkerbelle I think you asked about the next to me crib. I think it's until around 6 months or baby can sit up. There might be a weight limit too but it should say if you look it up. I bought one; I think it'll be great :)
> 
> Boo, I would guess it's the tension in your neck causing the headaches - that caused migraines for me & I woke pretty much every day for 6onths with a headache until I realised & got checked out. It's been on & off the past few years due to pregnancy & taking or not taking the medication. But it's been much better recently as I can't sleep on my front, which was the major issue for me as I was twisting my neck. Physio might help - see your GP. It's not normal!
> 
> Sounds like I'm an odd one out as you're all on your last pregnancies whereas I hope to have at least one more. Really I'd have liked 3, but the third would have to wait til I'm 42 or 43 because of childcare costs & trying at that age would have a whole other set of challenges, especially for someone who is already a recurrent miscarrier. But 2 will still be wonderful :)
> 
> On cloth - can UK ladies recommend good, reasonably priced brands? I don't want cheap Chinese - made tat; I don't trust the quality.
> Everyone experienced in cloth- Are 2 dozen nappies enough? There's also some talk here about diaper pails; I've heard of bags that you can put the nappies in & then straight into the machine - what's best? Also, which inserts are best?

Hey squig
Ill attach a picture of my results from my recent scan.. ( i was exactly 28 weeks) and i also want more babies, maybe just one more
 



Attached Files:







20160409_094621_opt.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> Happy 30 weeks boo! So is my baby so far the biggest percentile? Someone has to be in this with me lol! I was never told DDs so I have nothing to compare to.

I have no idea actual size wise because we don't get scanned after 20 weeks unless there is a clinical indication but fundal height I am over the hundredth centile. I have good size babies though and I suspect the fact that she's breech probably affects it too.


----------



## Squig34

He is a wee tote ehj but I see that his abdominal circumference is really great - & I've been told that's one of the most important markers ref IUGR. Head measurements are not dissimilar to my little girl's although your son's BPD is higher. So hopefully it'll all turn out well for you :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory85 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Happy 30 weeks boo! So is my baby so far the biggest percentile? Someone has to be in this with me lol! I was never told DDs so I have nothing to compare to.
> 
> I have no idea actual size wise because we don't get scanned after 20 weeks unless there is a clinical indication but fundal height I am over the hundredth centile. I have good size babies though and I suspect the fact that she's breech probably affects it too.Click to expand...

Same here. Fundal height was 34cm last week at 28 weeks which is miles outside of the centile chart :haha: 

Just had a call from the hospital. They'd received some blood results but had no clue why the blood was taken :dohh: my hb count has gone down to 9.6 (I think, might have been 9.1) so they're not sure if iron tablets will be suitable since its dropped so far. Also the repeat liver/bile tests I had for obstetric cholestasis are no longer normal :-( 

I seriously can't even remember all of the things I'm worried about in this pregnancy anymore :dohh: they don't have the results yet of the red cell antibody tests but I'm pretty nervous about that one too. 

They were having trouble finding my medical notes (the trial team has had them) so she's going to call me back later today with a plan. 

I can't wait to have my little girl in my arms where I know she's safe. June can't come quick enough!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm sure this baby girl will be over 9lb. I always have good size babies. 

Ehj, j have a friend that just had small babies. Nothing medically wrong, but all small 5lb babes at birth. 
im sure your baby will be perfect. I love the small babies, they so cute. My first DS was so chubby he never really looked like a newborn! Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Lil Pixie. What happens from here now? I'm sorry you now have more to worry about. Xx

Finally 30 weeks. 3/4 done! The final countdown can begin. A happy 30 weeks to Mommy too. Xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Squig34 said:


> He is a wee tote ehj but I see that his abdominal circumference is really great - & I've been told that's one of the most important markers ref IUGR. Head measurements are not dissimilar to my little girl's although your son's BPD is higher. So hopefully it'll all turn out well for you :)

I hope so! They said there isnt any skeletal problem he is just going to be small, im only 152cm and was born at 25 weeks so im not big and my partner isnt huge either


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Teeny and Squig, so glad all is ok with your babies! Glad you went to got checked and saw all was ok.
> 
> I'm feeling overwhelmed with all the purchases we have been making. I think we are done with all the big stuff though....I hope! We have spent so much money.
> 
> Vanilla, the ubbi arrived! It seems nice. It's harder to open than I thought but hopefully that means the seal is good so less smells will escape.
> 
> I think I mentioned this before, but I'm getting more and more nervous about body after baby. I spent a good part of the day researching ab separation and worrying :( so vain, I know! I want to be able to fit into my old clothes though. I hate shopping and can't afford a new post pregnancy wardrobe.

i'm thinking more about that THIS time around, only because i know it'll be harder to lose the weight i think. With dd, i didn't think about it at all. I breastfed and by 3 weeks pp i was in my regular jeans no problem. i lost a ton of weight from breastfeeding. THEN around 6 months i gained because my supply slowed- she had started eating some solids and i kept eating like i had! I did manage to lose it all that summer and go back to pre-preg weight but it happens. 



Dory85 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Happy 30 weeks boo! So is my baby so far the biggest percentile? Someone has to be in this with me lol! I was never told DDs so I have nothing to compare to.
> 
> I have no idea actual size wise because we don't get scanned after 20 weeks unless there is a clinical indication but fundal height I am over the hundredth centile. I have good size babies though and I suspect the fact that she's breech probably affects it too.Click to expand...

My first was a nice 8lbs 2oz. I remember them telling me it would be around the same as the parents. I was 6, dh was 7, and the biggest in both our families was 7 something. So i was NOT expecting an 8 lber! but i wound up being really glad she was so big. she was nice and strong. but it was more like having a month old instead of a newborn. Expecting this one to at least be 8 lbs.



Lil_Pixie said:


> Same here. Fundal height was 34cm last week at 28 weeks which is miles outside of the centile chart :haha:
> 
> Just had a call from the hospital. They'd received some blood results but had no clue why the blood was taken :dohh: my hb count has gone down to 9.6 (I think, might have been 9.1) so they're not sure if iron tablets will be suitable since its dropped so far. Also the repeat liver/bile tests I had for obstetric cholestasis are no longer normal :-(
> 
> I seriously can't even remember all of the things I'm worried about in this pregnancy anymore :dohh: they don't have the results yet of the red cell antibody tests but I'm pretty nervous about that one too.
> 
> They were having trouble finding my medical notes (the trial team has had them) so she's going to call me back later today with a plan.
> 
> I can't wait to have my little girl in my arms where I know she's safe. June can't come quick enough!

i hear you. i worry about weird little things. ANd i'm worrying about how much this one is moving around. I just assumed he'd be head down by now. and even though he is most times, he def. doesn't stay there! i felt him hiccup no kidding all around my stomach last night in the middle of the night. :dohh: come on baby! my biggest fear is a c-section. So i'm just hoping he gets his baby butt in gear.

i'm sorry about the blood work stuff- that would really tick me off that they didn't have them right there! would def make me suspicious about the results. What is the plan from here?



Teeny Weeny said:


> Oh Lil Pixie. What happens from here now? I'm sorry you now have more to worry about. Xx
> 
> Finally 30 weeks. 3/4 done! The final countdown can begin. A happy 30 weeks to Mommy too. Xx

Thanks teeny to you too!!!! Can't believe it, 10 weeks left! 

oh and it's snowing :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

mommyxofxone said:


> Happy 30 weeks boo! So is my baby so far the biggest percentile? Someone has to be in this with me lol! I was never told DDs so I have nothing to compare to.

I'm having regular scans because of his kidney issue and at 28 weeks the estimated fetal weight EFW was on the 74th percentile. 

Thing is you can't compare and contrast because that centile is taken from my 'personalised' growth chart from my height and weight at booking and ethnicity etc etc so 74th for me might be 50th for someone else and so on

Baby sizes always makes me laugh. I have a ton of nieces and nephews as I'm the youngest sibling. Every single one of them on my side was 6lb something or other without exception. So on my side of the family when I had my boys and they were 7lb 7oz and 7lb 3oz that was completely average. Thing is, on OHs side of the family his siblings produce 9lb ers in fact his last nephew was 11lb 11oz born (!!! that is the honest truth!!!) and so when my first boy was born my FIL genuinely wouldn't pick him up for weeks as he was 'too small' they acted like he was completely unusual! :dohh:


----------



## mommyxofxone

lol boo! that's crazy! all my sils had little babies. My ones first was 7lbs and the other two were 6lbers. 

my other sils first was 6lbs (and dropped to 5lbs something after leaving the hosp and yeah i agree was very small i had never held a baby so tiny! i was so afraid i'd break her!) and then her second was an 8lb 1oz! 

So i'm def. curious. as i had the biggest first, i'm wondering what this one is gonna do!


----------



## Dory85

My husband was 9lb 14oz when he was born (vaginally) and I was 8lb 11oz so I was terrified I was having an enormous beast with my first. She was 8lb 11oz though and still felt titchy.


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry about your results Lil pixie - hopefully they can sort out treatment asap. Are you feeling very tired?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm tired and light headed a lot of the time. Hopefully I'll feel better once my levels are better. 

Hospital just called back, I have to go in now for some more tests, and they're going to start me on treatment for obstetric cholestasis and get me the iron so I can start it right away. Both the red cell antibodies and the cholestasis have an increased risk of stillbirth - I'm sure they both carry a small increase but I don't want any increase at all!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had my 4d scan =) was awesome! baby is all good and is head down (wahay) bit ahead of dates by their estimation but only slightly. The print out/graph puts her in the 60.4 percentile. :) got some really good shots. But then again I'm biased. Haha.
 



Attached Files:







edited_IMAG2829.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 6









received_149142382148684.jpg
File size: 17.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, are you really itchy with the OC? Hoping OC stays under control <3

I don't even know what to expect her size to be! I was small (5lbs) but a twin so I don't think I can go by that. My husband doesn't know his brith weight.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm tired and light headed a lot of the time. Hopefully I'll feel better once my levels are better.
> 
> Hospital just called back, I have to go in now for some more tests, and they're going to start me on treatment for obstetric cholestasis and get me the iron so I can start it right away. Both the red cell antibodies and the cholestasis have an increased risk of stillbirth - I'm sure they both carry a small increase but I don't want any increase at all!

Ohh. I must have missed a previous post. I hope everything is okay ?! :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Eek Pixie, how stressful for you. Hope it's all pretty straightforward :-/

That 4d scan has made me sooo jealous. Those pictures are amazing!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope everything is okay pixie :hugs: 

Rhi those pictures are great , 4D scans still absolutely amaze me!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A beautiful girl Rhi. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Aww gorgeous pics Rhi she's pretty!!

Big hugs pixie, my SIL had OC with 3 out of 4 of her pregnancies and all was fine. At least they know about it now and can get you on the treatment. It usually means induction between 37-39 weeks but that will depend on your levels. I think the stillbirth risk is only post term so that's why they induce, to take that risk away. :hug:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi those are lovely pictures!! So glad she was behaving for you 

All done at the hospital now, they've taken blood to test for everything! I've got to have an extra scan for the baby and a scan on my liver. I have to go in every Friday for 30 mins monitoring and repeat blood tests and baby will be here at the latest 38 weeks.


----------



## Tinky_82

Glad they're taking good care of you and baby Lil Pixie. 

Rhi - she's a cutie pie - lovely pics.


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Rhi those are lovely pictures!! So glad she was behaving for you
> 
> All done at the hospital now, they've taken blood to test for everything! I've got to have an extra scan for the baby and a scan on my liver. I have to go in every Friday for 30 mins monitoring and repeat blood tests and baby will be here at the latest 38 weeks.

:thumbup: when are you 38 weeks? Our babies might come at very similar times!


----------



## GeralynB

My son was 8lbs 6 oz and was 11 days early. If he came on time I'm sure he would have been over 9 lbs. 
I'm having a 4d scan next sat...can't wait!


----------



## Boo44

This baby is getting stronger I can feel it, his kicks are really big now and take me by surprise! He's also been head butting my bladder all day I've been peeing for England!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo I'll be 38 weeks on 13th of June, which is the day I'm due to start mat leave so I may bring my leave forward by a week


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Boo I'll be 38 weeks on 13th of June, which is the day I'm due to start mat leave so I may bring my leave forward by a week

13th June is the date of my planned section :)


----------



## vaniilla

I've written a response 3 times now! stupid laptop :dohh::dohh:

Starlight - I agree, it definitely feels like a lot of spending! it doesn't help that every time we think we have everything something comes up, part of me thinks it's just the stress and hormones making me buy. 

Rhi - Those scan pics are so cute! I'm glad the scan went well :flower:

Pixie - I'm really sorry to hear you have OC, hopefully with the extra monitoring and medication they'll be able to keep on top of it and keep the itching to a minimum. I was also going to say that the increased risk in miscarriage only applies if you go overdue. I've not had it yet but I didn't have it with DS till 30 odd weeks so I'm still likely to get it again. 

Geralyn - I hope your 4d scan goes well next week :)

Teeny - Happy 30 weeks!


AFM - we put up our co sleeper this weekend, it still hasn't fully sunk in that we're having another baby!

https://i68.tinypic.com/2akciu0.jpg


----------



## Squig34

Sorry to hear you have all this extra stress Pixie, but best that they know about it & now are treating you & you have a good plan in place.

Gorgeous pics Rhi! :)


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Awww Rhi she is gorgeous!! Those pictures are stunning! 

Oh my gosh I could literally scream right now. I have had restless leg every time I lie down for a nap or bed the last couple of days and did not realize how dang miserable something so simple could be!! It's driving me mad! I feel like somebody posted about it at one point but don't remember who or what was said. Do any of you suffer and have any advice?? I'm desperate at this point!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh rhi shes beautiful Hun!!!!

And pixie so glad they're figuring everything out and there's a plan in place. Omg do you realize it's like 2 months til we all start popping out babies?!


----------



## Boo44

MiraclesHappn said:


> Awww Rhi she is gorgeous!! Those pictures are stunning!
> 
> Oh my gosh I could literally scream right now. I have had restless leg every time I lie down for a nap or bed the last couple of days and did not realize how dang miserable something so simple could be!! It's driving me mad! I feel like somebody posted about it at one point but don't remember who or what was said. Do any of you suffer and have any advice?? I'm desperate at this point!

Oh no it was me that gets RLS and its utter misery :( I feel for you! It sounds so harmless and silly yet it can completely take over and cause such a lot of stress. I've found that The Body Shop peppermint leg gel really helps - get OH to rub it in every time they're restless and see if it helps you. It's the only thing I've found that helps!


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, the cosleeper looks nice! Does it attach to the bed somehow? What kind is it?


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, the cosleeper looks nice! Does it attach to the bed somehow? What kind is it?

Thank you :flower: it's got tethers which attach it to the bed frame. It's a snuzpod 2. 


Miracles - I don't have any experience of it but it sounds awful, have you mentioned it to your midwife? there must be something that can help. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Regarding the restless legs ; Is it bananas you can eat for restless leg ? Or is that leg cramp ? Or is that the same thing ?! I get restless legs alot in general but I have only twice ever had that crampy leg pain that wakes u up in the middle of the night... ya know the one that makes u hop around in the middle of the night holding your leg.... funny to picture not so funny at the time :haha: but yeah I think eating banana's are supposed to help =) 

EVeryone who was due towards the end of the month looks to be getting induced etc early?!... ohhh fiddle sticks I'm going to be all alone come July :haha: 

Sorry for all the extra faff you have to go through now pixie. Glad that it is being managed though =) and that you are okay etc. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Anything else to help with leg pains ? :lol: I'm allergic to bananas :nope: 

I'm struggling more now with aching thighs :( I struggle to get up from sitting or lying started to get the odd night cramps in my calves again too but there not as frequent


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I get cramp and restless legs too :-( it kept me up for hours last night. I'll definitely try eating more bananas - thanks Rhi!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Becyboo__x said:


> Anything else to help with leg pains ? :lol: I'm allergic to bananas :nope:
> 
> I'm struggling more now with aching thighs :( I struggle to get up from sitting or lying started to get the odd night cramps in my calves again too but there not as frequent


I believe it's the magnesium in the banana that does the magic =) so maybe magnesium supplement? =)


----------



## vaniilla

Not enough calcium, potassium and magnesium can cause leg cramps or make them worse - sweet potato, yoghurt and even raisins have more potassium than bananas so try and eat lots of those.


----------



## ehjmorris

Ive been having restless leg for a couple of weeks now and I havnt been able to find anything to relieve it, i also have been getting leg cramps it makes me cry from the pain! Ive been eating bananas when I can to help and i noticed they went away when I did


----------



## mommyxofxone

Becyboo__x said:


> Anything else to help with leg pains ? :lol: I'm allergic to bananas :nope:
> 
> I'm struggling more now with aching thighs :( I struggle to get up from sitting or lying started to get the odd night cramps in my calves again too but there not as frequent

i had leg cramps BAD in my first pregnancy. i ate bananas daily which calmed them a lot. HOWEVER i can't eat them this pregnancy cause they cause constipation too. So, my midwife put me on magnesium tablets. I've had one instance of a cramping leg, none since, and i've not had any constipation problems either. it's a wonderful supplement! i'd ask your ob!

i got the leg cramps daily, in both legs, and i got them so bad i could feel them alllllll day long the soreness in the legs. So, not having them this time has been amazing.


----------



## Starlight32

I e been getting leg cramps at night too! I will go to get up to use the bathroom, then it hits me! I have to stay in bed until the worst passes.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks everyone I'll ask at my next appointment about supplements


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rhi she is beautiful! Lovely photos :) 

Pixie I hope they get on top of things now. And everyone suffering leg cramps etc I would ask about magnesium supplements. 

We had our tour of the hospital today, there are only 2 pool rooms available, I really really want one! I swim once a week and it's the only time I feel comfortable. Although they said they are 37.5 degrees C, that sounds a bit chilly, has anyone had a water birth? Did you feel cold? I think I need a hot tub to give birth in!:haha: We resealed our bathroom yesterday and I'm desperate for a bath as.I feel so much happier in water.. Willing it to dry fast!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Lovely pics rhi - and i'm sure i'll be around at the end of june, i'm due 25th and both my girls were near/on their due date!


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - have a bath at home in that temperature (once the seal dries) as silly as it sounds it should give you a good idea, I think it should feel warmer slightly at the hospital as they tend to be very hot places. 

I'm dreading the school run for the last term, I currently get a bus but it's a uni bus and won't run past end of May, it's a 20minute fast walk each way and with my hips getting worse and the inevitable hot weather I'm going to hate it :(


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Regarding the restless legs ; Is it bananas you can eat for restless leg ? Or is that leg cramp ? Or is that the same thing ?! I get restless legs alot in general but I have only twice ever had that crampy leg pain that wakes u up in the middle of the night... ya know the one that makes u hop around in the middle of the night holding your leg.... funny to picture not so funny at the time :haha: but yeah I think eating banana's are supposed to help =)
> 
> EVeryone who was due towards the end of the month looks to be getting induced etc early?!... ohhh fiddle sticks I'm going to be all alone come July :haha:
> 
> Sorry for all the extra faff you have to go through now pixie. Glad that it is being managed though =) and that you are okay etc. :)

Leg cramps and restless leg syndrome is definitely different things - I get the restless legs so bad and no banana would cure it that's for sure! The only thing I've found which someone mentioned on third tri boards last time is this peppermint gel and that's only temporary :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've also thought the temperature sounds a bit cold for water births, although I like the bath so boilingly hot I turn red most of the time! 

I'm not looking forward to the nursery run either, it's not a long walk but my hips and pelvis are in soo much pain for some reason, and my varicose veins burn like crazy when I'm walking. Never had any of those problems last time and was working on my feet most of the time.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love my hot baths too, I miss the scalding hot baths so much! 

I'm finding the nursery run a bit tricky, I am fine when I walk slowly but we're usually late and any speed causes cramps that take my breath away. :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I can't walk fast at all any more, and I've noticed this week very felt loads better while we've been off work/school. I'm back in work tomorrow so I'll have the walk to the bus stop but one more week until the school run starts again. Vanilla could you leave earlier/walk slower? I'm like a snail now but once I get breathless or achey I can't pull it back at all :-/


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh! As for the pool, I've never been in a birthing pool but xander has swimming lessons from birth in a hydrotherapy pool which is about 31deg I think and that feels nice and warm - I think the environment you're in has a lot to do with how you perceive the temperature. Like it'd feel awful to climb into a bath at home that temperature but feels lush to get in a pool :shrug:


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> I love my hot baths too, I miss the scalding hot baths so much!
> 
> I'm finding the nursery run a bit tricky, I am fine when I walk slowly but we're usually late and any speed causes cramps that take my breath away. :(

I have a very hot bath almost every night now! I know you're not supposed to in first tri but it's ok now isn't it? Hope your bathroom is ready very soon!

Think I've overdone it slightly today I've walked probably about 2 miles in total we've been looking around car garages and decided to walk. I'm not that bad when I'm out I still feel quite normal walking around but now I'm home I've seized up and my legs are killing me!


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> I can't walk fast at all any more, and I've noticed this week very felt loads better while we've been off work/school. I'm back in work tomorrow so I'll have the walk to the bus stop but one more week until the school run starts again. Vanilla could you leave earlier/walk slower? I'm like a snail now but once I get breathless or achey I can't pull it back at all :-/

It's a long stretch of road and I can walk slower but no matter how fast/slow I walk after a wile my hips start to ache, plus I have a small but steep hill to walk to our house.


Boo - the hot water thing is supposed to apply through all pregnancy, spas won't let pregnant women use hot tubs and steam rooms for that reason, I think it's supposed to be to do with blood pressure or something like that.


----------



## Dory85

I can't believe all the ladies who are walking to and catching buses still! Even just at work I've had to change the area I'm working in with my manager so that there's less walking. Otherwise I get so breathless and it makes me feel faint and sick. You women are hardcore!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory I feel like that all the time too. Xander's at his grandma's again this week and last half term I got so ill walking to the tram stop I had to get off the tram and take all my coat and cardy off etc. This week I'm going to try the bus - the walk is about half and there's no hill. 

Vanilla that's crap :-( I can't manage any kind of hill or slope.


----------



## Boo44

vaniilla said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> I can't walk fast at all any more, and I've noticed this week very felt loads better while we've been off work/school. I'm back in work tomorrow so I'll have the walk to the bus stop but one more week until the school run starts again. Vanilla could you leave earlier/walk slower? I'm like a snail now but once I get breathless or achey I can't pull it back at all :-/
> 
> It's a long stretch of road and I can walk slower but no matter how fast/slow I walk after a wile my hips start to ache, plus I have a small but steep hill to walk to our house.
> 
> 
> Boo - the hot water thing is supposed to apply through all pregnancy, spas won't let pregnant women use hot tubs and steam rooms for that reason, I think it's supposed to be to do with blood pressure or something like that.Click to expand...

Oh dear I've been doing it every night :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

You're all putting me to shame. I'm sat here feeling miserable because I have to go on the school run in the morning. And I drive there :/ I get light headed just walking around Tesco's for twenty mins. It's awful. I fainted a few times in my last pregnancy but no one ever seemed fussed lol. Everytime I rang the midwife and got a very "yeah and?" Type response. It's from low blood pressure and they don't really care about low blood pressure. I don't think much can be done. So I'm just being lazy this time. Haha


----------



## Tinky_82

I've overdone it a bit as well today - lots of cleaning and a walk and feel so stiff now. 
I had a bath at about 37 degrees the other day - it was ok and I usually like my baths super hot.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo it has to do with our temps going up and making babies go up too (like when we have fevers bad for baby cause can't regulate their temp) or so ive heard. 

I also miss scalding baths but I still take hot ones. I did all pregnancy with DD too, but I didn't know about it with her. 

Rule of thumb is if you can just climb in versus ease yourself in I read. 

I can't take as many baths cause hurts my hips getting out :(


----------



## vaniilla

I can't drive, if I could I'd be taking the car everyday, walking sucks, I overheat so quickly, even if it's cold outside I'm hot and sweaty by the time I get to ds' school. :(

Tinky - take it easy, hopefully you won't feel as stiff tomorrow, it's so easy to overdo it in pregnancy and I'm sure nesting is partly to blame!

Rhi - I agree dizziness is awful, when our bus is late I can feel my head spinning sometimes, I feel drunk but thankfully not fainted so far. It's annoying the midwives are so dismissive to you!

Boo - it's more of a precaution and as long as someone knows you're in the bath and you listen to how you're feeling it shouldn't be a problem, I'm sure you'd be able to tell you're getting dizzy/lightheaded and would climb out before you fainted.


----------



## Starlight32

I know I asked this before but we got some more baby clothes and I was wondering if you guys think we have enough 0-3 stuff to start with?

4 short sleeve snap shirts
2 long sleeve snap shirts
7 onesies
5 footed sleepers
1 non footed sleeper (not sure what else to call it lol)
3 sleep sacks

Any thing we could stand to get more of? I don't want to over buy but want to be prepared for at least the first 4 to 6 weeks without having to buy anything right away. I do laundry about every day now but I'm not sure how that will be when our baby arrives. Also some of our 0-3 are Gerbers (all the snap shirts, 3 of the onesies, and 3 of the footed sleepers) so they seem to run a bit smaller. We have more things in larger sizes (3-6) but I imagine those will be too big right after birth??


----------



## gaiagirl

It's hard for me to say because I'm an over preparer, and I don't do laundry as often. But I would personally want more. Babies go through a lot of clothes sometimes. Like 3 changes minimum a day...at least mine did. With milk leaking on him and spit up and diaper leaks and explosions...just my 2 cents.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Starlight32 said:


> I know I asked this before but we got some more baby clothes and I was wondering if you guys think we have enough 0-3 stuff to start with?
> 
> 4 short sleeve snap shirts
> 2 long sleeve snap shirts
> 7 onesies
> 5 footed sleepers
> 1 non footed sleeper (not sure what else to call it lol)
> 3 sleep sacks
> 
> Any thing we could stand to get more of? I don't want to over buy but want to be prepared for at least the first 4 to 6 weeks without having to buy anything right away. I do laundry about every day now but I'm not sure how that will be when our baby arrives. Also some of our 0-3 are Gerbers (all the snap shirts, 3 of the onesies, and 3 of the footed sleepers) so they seem to run a bit smaller. We have more things in larger sizes (3-6) but I imagine those will be too big right after birth??

Personally I would want more than this. Micah was refluxy and went through several outfits a day and for months I always had at least two full outfits in the changing bag at all times! Also I don't know about the brand but 0-3 was way too big at first even for my 8.5lb son, we had newborn, 'up to one month', 'first size' and even some tiny baby. They all fitted slightly differently so it was trial and error but I know the newborn sized outfits he wore in the hospital were huge and I went straight out and bought a couple of tiny ones just so we had some pictures of him in something that didn't swamp him!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Honestly. I would say double it. Just the clothing not the sleep sacks. You very well might use 4 vests in one day sometimes :)


----------



## vaniilla

I too would double it, we were pretty lucky that ds was hardly ever sick but for those first weeks we were not very efficient with the washing and drying, I would have been panicking if I had to worry about having enough clean dry clothes. 


I have my first physio appointment today and then the midwife is coming over to weigh me, urghhh I hate that bit! :argh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh I hope your physio goes well vanilla :) 

Afm- is it odd that my ankles hurt?! It's just my ankles for the most part but it is making walking so so difficult. I mentioned before about it and since then I swapped to wearing my running trainers at all times and it held it off for about a week but now they are sore again ! Is it the extra weight maybe ?! I'm fine otherwise.


----------



## vaniilla

It not strange at all, it'll be the shift in gravity and the extra weight making things worse, could they be swelling slightly? the crappy hormone that causes your hip ligaments to loosen does the same thing to your ankles. I'm not sure there's much you can do apart from staying hydrated, resting them as much as possible and maybe icing them and wearing the comfiest/most supportive shoes you own.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh thank you, that does make sense, i never thought about it like that. stupid hormones! I keep checking but they look the same tbh, but i keep expecting to look down and have elephant feet haha. my comfy shoes are ugly.... C'mon June! :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig34 said:


> I've only been absent a couple of days & had about 15 pages to catch up on! So this will be an epic post!
> 
> Tinky, I'm sorry to hear about your nan :hugs: good to hear you passed your GTT.
> 
> Teeny, so glad to hear you went in & all is well. I went in yesterday myself because I hadn't been feeling baby much since Tuesday. Turned out she was moving loads but I just couldn't feel her as she'd shifted position again - transverse. (She's been head down a couple of times but keeps changing). As Tinky said, it's such a big responsibility for us as we're the only ones who can feel movement.
> 
> ehj, what a gorgeous picture! I know why you're concerned about your baby's growth & wondered if they have said what centile he's on? My little girl is around the 30th but is perfectly healthy as far as I can see. She's been fairly consistently along that curve & that's actually more important an indicator than just knowing a centile, as far as I understand.
> 
> I've put on about 19lbs. That would sound better if it hadn't all been since 16 weeks... I actually lost weight in first tri - which I'm taking account of in my weight gain.
> 
> I got the mothercare slouchy changing bag. It only seems to come in one colour, but it was on offer at £26 & it's massive!
> 
> Tinkerbelle I think you asked about the next to me crib. I think it's until around 6 months or baby can sit up. There might be a weight limit too but it should say if you look it up. I bought one; I think it'll be great :)
> 
> Boo, I would guess it's the tension in your neck causing the headaches - that caused migraines for me & I woke pretty much every day for 6onths with a headache until I realised & got checked out. It's been on & off the past few years due to pregnancy & taking or not taking the medication. But it's been much better recently as I can't sleep on my front, which was the major issue for me as I was twisting my neck. Physio might help - see your GP. It's not normal!
> 
> Sounds like I'm an odd one out as you're all on your last pregnancies whereas I hope to have at least one more. Really I'd have liked 3, but the third would have to wait til I'm 42 or 43 because of childcare costs & trying at that age would have a whole other set of challenges, especially for someone who is already a recurrent miscarrier. But 2 will still be wonderful :)
> 
> On cloth - can UK ladies recommend good, reasonably priced brands? I don't want cheap Chinese - made tat; I don't trust the quality.
> Everyone experienced in cloth- Are 2 dozen nappies enough? There's also some talk here about diaper pails; I've heard of bags that you can put the nappies in & then straight into the machine - what's best? Also, which inserts are best?

Squig, do you get the City Matters magazine that the city council send around. If so, have a look in that. They have a scheme whereby you get a free trial of reusable cloth nappies and if you decide you like them and want to use them, you get a really good percentage off the ones you buy. I'm sorry I'm being so vague here, I googled it and can't find much about it; this is last years: https://www.belfastcity.gov.uk/News/News-54303.aspx

If you dont have the magazine at home let me know and I'll hunt mine out and see if I can get the details for you.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

my local council offer a nappy scheme, but u have to have a baby over 4 months old! i'm still working on my stash, i keep trying to be practical and just buy what i need but there are so many pretty nappies haha. I find myself spending 20 pounds on one nappy :/ I have about 6/7 birth to potty types but i'm sure they will be useless for a wee while so i have stopped buying them for now. I'm waiting on a delivery of around 10 two part types in size one. and 4 wraps. I also threw in a couple of pop ins and a milovia because they were cute :/ I'm going to get the new nursery rhyme stars from tots bots in a few months i think. Just because i can't resist them. haha

I also need a bucket but i can't for the life of me believe that they expect me to pay 15 pounds for a "nappy pail" which is essentially a bucket with a lid :S So i'm going to try home bargains for that i think. 

Also waiting on some wipes; i had a hard time deciding between the cotton ones and the bamboo ones but went with cotton in the end due to drying times. Rainbow coloured of course 


Sorry i forgot to say; i went with little lamb nappies for newborn stage :) I understand these to be good value for money. I couldn't justify the cost of the "bigger brands" for something that wasn't going to last years.


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks ladies! We will go back out later this month to look for more baby clothes! I think I feel like we have more because we also bought other sizes. But then I look at the small sizes and realize that we don't have a lot for her to wear right away. Lol we might actually have more 3-6 stuff than 0-3 stuff. I guess the cosignment store has a better selection of those lol.


----------



## joeybrooks

Ah squig, I think I found it:

https://www.belfastcity.gov.uk/bins-recycling/recycling/clothnappyscheme.aspx

You get a two week free trial and if you do decide to go for it, if you spend over £50 on the nappies (excluding accessories) you get a £30 refund. Not sure how much they cost etc, but you couldnt be bad to that.

My sister told me that she wants to take me to House of Fraser to pick my changing bag!!!!! So excited, not sure what to go for as I just had the one that came with the pram first time around but it was never big enough. I carried it every day for almost 2 years, so it is worth getting it right!

I have my 30 week appointment this afternoon. I'm expecting it to be a long one as I have to get my Anti D injection and bloods done too I think (can anyone enlighten me). 

Also, not sure what baby is doing with his bum, but it feels as though he is dragging it across my tummy. It kind of feels like a tightening/cramp, but it isnt, there is definite movement. It does hurt though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

joey- i'm having my bloods done tomorrow at my "28 week" appointment, if you haven't done them again yet then i would imagine you would be getting them yes :) 

I need to book whooping cough jab soon, i wish they would just do it at the appointment and save the time. oh well. 

Exciting about new bag! I went with a pink linings one, but not one that said yummy mummy on it. I was very specific about not wanting it to say yummy mummy :haha: I don't know why though?! I think cos people always saying "i love those yummy mummy bags" and it makes me cringe :haha: However i did match my bag to my dog so i shouldn't be giving anyone bag advice :haha:


----------



## Boo44

mommyxofxone said:


> Boo it has to do with our temps going up and making babies go up too (like when we have fevers bad for baby cause can't regulate their temp) or so ive heard.
> 
> I also miss scalding baths but I still take hot ones. I did all pregnancy with DD too, but I didn't know about it with her.
> 
> Rule of thumb is if you can just climb in versus ease yourself in I read.
> 
> I can't take as many baths cause hurts my hips getting out :(

Mommy this sounds funny but I've always thought it - I just love your avatar it looks to me like a scan picture of your baby breastfeeding even though I know that's the placenta haha. It's gorgeous! Ok that's my strange thought for the day lol

Yep starlight I echo the others and think you'll need more and also I would go for smaller than 0-3 as well because they swamped my babies for at least a few weeks :dohh: but I don't know how American sizes work or if it's different there x


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks, Boo! 0-3 fits babies starting at 8lbs here I think or so says the tags lol (but it probably depends on brand too). But baby could be smaller than that so I should probably pick up some nb sizes next time we go out!

I have my 32 weeks appt today. I'm expecting it to be pretty standard and fast. I wonder if the doctor will mention baby's position or if it's too early.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - have you had a look on facebook? second hand nappies are my favourite thing, half the price and all the prewashing has been done for you. Which bag did you go for? 

boo - I always think the same thing about the avatar, I'm glad it's not just me :haha:

Starlight - I hope your appointment goes well :) 


I have my vaccine on wednesday :argh: I'm taking DH so I don't run away, I've walked out of them in the past because I'm a massive chicken :dohh:

10 minutes until the lady with the scales visits, eeeeeek! :wine:


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- I'd definitely get more clothes. Also, I would have a few newborn size pieces in case you have a smaller baby. My son was 8lbs 6 oz when he was born and wore newborn for the first few weeks


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> I know I asked this before but we got some more baby clothes and I was wondering if you guys think we have enough 0-3 stuff to start with?
> 
> 4 short sleeve snap shirts
> 2 long sleeve snap shirts
> 7 onesies
> 5 footed sleepers
> 1 non footed sleeper (not sure what else to call it lol)
> 3 sleep sacks
> 
> Any thing we could stand to get more of? I don't want to over buy but want to be prepared for at least the first 4 to 6 weeks without having to buy anything right away. I do laundry about every day now but I'm not sure how that will be when our baby arrives. Also some of our 0-3 are Gerbers (all the snap shirts, 3 of the onesies, and 3 of the footed sleepers) so they seem to run a bit smaller. We have more things in larger sizes (3-6) but I imagine those will be too big right after birth??


i would get some more, it's hard to remember though. My girl was 8lbs 2oz but was long so didn't fit into any of the leg ones. she was a chunky little sucker but because of her length she didn't fit the newborn very much, so this time i only bought two HOWEVER i have a massive stash put away from friends that gave me some left over clothes, so i have a ton of newborn actually. Have you seen any gowns? i LOVED those in the early stages too. great for sleeping. we used them a ton with dd!you can just roll them up and change the diaper! i have two this time for ds too. :flower:

https://www.amazon.com/Carters-Girls-2-pack-Sleeper-Preemie/dp/B00YNSLIRY/ref=sr_1_8?s=apparel&ie=UTF8&qid=1460377385&sr=1-8&nodeID=7147444011&keywords=baby+gowns



Boo44 said:


> mommyxofxone said:
> 
> 
> Boo it has to do with our temps going up and making babies go up too (like when we have fevers bad for baby cause can't regulate their temp) or so ive heard.
> 
> I also miss scalding baths but I still take hot ones. I did all pregnancy with DD too, but I didn't know about it with her.
> 
> Rule of thumb is if you can just climb in versus ease yourself in I read.
> 
> I can't take as many baths cause hurts my hips getting out :(
> 
> Mommy this sounds funny but I've always thought it - I just love your avatar it looks to me like a scan picture of your baby breastfeeding even though I know that's the placenta haha. It's gorgeous! Ok that's my strange thought for the day lol
> 
> Yep starlight I echo the others and think you'll need more and also I would go for smaller than 0-3 as well because they swamped my babies for at least a few weeks :dohh: but I don't know how American sizes work or if it's different there xClick to expand...

aw thanks! i'll have to take a better look at it!!! in america too our sizes for 0-3 usually start at about 8 lbs. SO i was afraid to get newborn since the first was 8 lbs, i just figured this one would be at least that. so i wouldn't need much of the others unless they're super stretchy.



vaniilla said:


> Rhi - have you had a look on facebook? second hand nappies are my favourite thing, half the price and all the prewashing has been done for you. Which bag did you go for?
> 
> boo - I always think the same thing about the avatar, I'm glad it's not just me :haha:
> 
> Starlight - I hope your appointment goes well :)
> 
> 
> I have my vaccine on wednesday :argh: I'm taking DH so I don't run away, I've walked out of them in the past because I'm a massive chicken :dohh:
> 
> 10 minutes until the lady with the scales visits, eeeeeek! :wine:

lol what lady with the scales? and i'm a total chicken too. Before i had dd i never sat still, and i always tried to run out of blood work and all that !


----------



## vaniilla

Mommy - my bmi is over 35 so I have a midwife come every 4-6 weeks to weigh me, she's only here for about 5 minutes and leaves. Thankfully I'm on the low side of what I should be gaining but even if I wasn't, it's not like she can do anything!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's weigh in day for me at slimming world and I feel really heavy today :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla- I went for the one with Dalmatians on haha. 
No I hadn't thought of buying them second hand TBH. I did initially look on eBay but was soon shocked at how well they appeared to be holding their value. So I did look at but not very thoroughly. 

I did just purchase this.(Pic added).. I ummed and arrd for like a week(maybe a fortnight lol) not even really sure I understand how a pocket nappy works but trial and error right ?! I assume this will be fairly useless for a newborn though?:blush:


I love it though... I can't believe I'm so invested in a nappy lmao.. what has my life become lol
 



Attached Files:







milovia_unique_magic_alice_microfleece_pocket_diaper_2.jpg
File size: 70.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vaniilla

Try the facebook groups, they have better choice/price/availability then ebay.

Milovia nappies are too cute! that one is particularly adorable! :cloud9: I'm after one of their wet bags but waiting till next month when DH can't go crazy :haha: 

keep an eye out on real nappy week as there should be some good offers around.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh :) i think i'm too skint for real nappy week now haha. I shouldn't have even purchased that tbh, but i kept seeing it go out of stock everywhere and i freaked out :dohh: 

I wanted the goose one also but i can't find it anywhere, I agree about them being super cute though i think i'm going to get the matching wet bag but next month also.
This print is just my fave thing atm. 

I paid using paypal so Dh would have got the notification instantly, i bet he rolled his eyes so hard ! haha.


----------



## Boo44

I feel like the only one not cloth nappying and yet in real life I don't know a single person who does!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo I'm not either - I have enough trouble with the washing I've already got!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm don't do cloth either, I think they look lovely but I'm just too lazy! :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I lost a pound this week :dance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't know anyone in real life who does it either, i just gave in to the cuteness this time haha. I'm not too worried about the extra washing, although i say that now... haha


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> I lost a pound this week :dance:

Yippee!! Well done you. Wish I could lose some


----------



## vaniilla

Cloth is very addictive :haha: I don't know anyone in real life that does them either (apart from my mum who hates them :haha: ) 

weenotions and their custom nappies are too hard to resist, I'll have to get one for Isabella!

 I want one similar to this :cloud9:

Pixie - that's great news on the weight loss :D


----------



## Boo44

PS pixie I didn't realise you did SW - what sort of things do you have for breakfast? I'm sick of fruit and muller light yoghurt but I like to keep my hex-b for Wholemeal bread at lunch time so I've been avoiding porridge. And no way do I have time for a fry up each morning! I'm looking for some ideas. I don't follow it religiously by any means but I'm trying to watch my eating habits a bit this pregnancy x


----------



## mommyxofxone

I don't do cloth diapers either. 
I knew a few people who did them in real life but one had a wet bag and found maggots in it :sick: so I was like nope I'm good thanks!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo44 said:


> PS pixie I didn't realise you did SW - what sort of things do you have for breakfast? I'm sick of fruit and muller light yoghurt but I like to keep my hex-b for Wholemeal bread at lunch time so I've been avoiding porridge. And no way do I have time for a fry up each morning! I'm looking for some ideas. I don't follow it religiously by any means but I'm trying to watch my eating habits a bit this pregnancy x

You can have two As and two Bs in pregnancy so you could have porridge for breakfast and 3 slices of hovis crustless bread at lunch? 

I don't really eat bread so If I don't have fruit and yogurt I have two Bs with of bran flakes with a banana on top


----------



## Dory85

I had a rubbish day at work today. I got their at 7 and had been put on an area it was previously agreed I didn't have to work on and then they pulled my hca to work elsewhere. I complained and a nurse practitioner was sent to help me.
Then one of the other nurses had her mum in our clinic and we found out she has a massive tumour and metastases so basically had to tell my friend her 46 year old mum is going to die. Obviously she needed to be with her mum so u had to go and take over her patients unexpectedly. Finally the night shift agency nurse didn't turn up to take over so I was half an hour late finishing.

I changed 2 of my weeks of off duty to annual leave. I'm just not managing 12 and a half hour shifts anymore. So now I finish work on Sunday and I can't bloody wait lol!

TMI - when I got in from work I had a wee and when I wiped it was really wet so I wiped again and a ginormous bit of my plug came out. It was vile but the most I've lost before labour in the past so a bit shocked. I'm sure it will be fine bit it was just a bit alarming.


----------



## joeybrooks

Well I had a nightmare of a day at the hospital. First off im covered in bruises coz they couldnt gets blood. Then the baby is measuring (scan) off then chart so I've to get tested for diabetes and to top that off my BP was very high so I had to go on a machine for a half hour for it to Ben repeatedly checked.

Dr was happy enough not to medicate me yet but said that I need to take it easy especially as it was high when I was just relaxing. I explained that I'm working full time and have a 3 year old and that my life consists of very little sitting relaxing. She suggested seeing my gp to get some time off work, so I'm hoping that will help.


----------



## Boo44

Pixie - I didn't know you got two a's and b's in pregnancy that is good info! Thanks X

Dory - wow what a horrible day :( I'm not surprised you feel like you can't do 12.5hr shifts at this stage, you do right to get some extra leave X

Joey - oh no what a day for you too :( BP in pregnancy is my real stress point I get so OCD at the thought of pre eclampsia as I had a bad experience with my first. I really hope you avoid any more raised BP and that it was just the stress of the waiting around for all those different tests xx Was your last baby big? X


----------



## joeybrooks

Boo i had pre eclampsia with my first so was induced at 36 weeks and he was 6lb 9.5, so quite big for that gestation. She was surprised they didn't test me for it last time.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, the shot wasn't too bad for me. I was nervous about it hurting but going in I barely felt anything. My arm was sore a few days after but nothing bad. 

Another clothes question for you ladies lol.. Is it difficult putting a onesie over baby's head? I'm nervous about that! We have been finding some snap onesies at cosignment shops, but have only found 2 snap 0-3 onesies. We have some Gerbers snap shirts for before the cord falls off. But the other onesies we have (and ones that are easiest to find) go over baby's head. 

Mommyx, thanks for the link! I do want to get some of those but I'm having the same over the head worries. Am I just imagining it to be way harder than it actually is? Lol sorry for being such a newbie!

Boo, I really want to do it but can't get myself to make the investment, even though disposal diapers are way more expensive in the long run.


----------



## Starlight32

Joeybrooks, I hope your bp comes down! Sounds like a rough day :(

Mommyx, I'm reading one page at a time because I'm on the iPad lol and that just totally turned me off from cloth diapering! Yikes! Did they not do laundry fast enough? I would have to wash the cloth diapers every day. 

My appt went well today, ob said everything looked good! I see him again in two weeks.


----------



## Boo44

joeybrooks said:


> Boo i had pre eclampsia with my first so was induced at 36 weeks and he was 6lb 9.5, so quite big for that gestation. She was surprised they didn't test me for it last time.

That sounds awful joey I really hope nothing like that happens this time! I was also induced for pre eclampsia but not until 39 weeks. My son was 7lb 7oz. You're right, over 6lb is pretty big for 36 weeks!


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory thar sounds like a terrible day I'm really sorry about your friends mum. Glad you can take some annual leave to give yourself a break.

Joey - sorry about a bad day for you too. I hope the BP issue was just a one off.


----------



## ehjmorris

As for cloth nappies im not using them, I do however have them because my mum thinks its a great idea lol


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> I had a rubbish day at work today. I got their at 7 and had been put on an area it was previously agreed I didn't have to work on and then they pulled my hca to work elsewhere. I complained and a nurse practitioner was sent to help me.
> Then one of the other nurses had her mum in our clinic and we found out she has a massive tumour and metastases so basically had to tell my friend her 46 year old mum is going to die. Obviously she needed to be with her mum so u had to go and take over her patients unexpectedly. Finally the night shift agency nurse didn't turn up to take over so I was half an hour late finishing.
> 
> I changed 2 of my weeks of off duty to annual leave. I'm just not managing 12 and a half hour shifts anymore. So now I finish work on Sunday and I can't bloody wait lol!
> 
> TMI - when I got in from work I had a wee and when I wiped it was really wet so I wiped again and a ginormous bit of my plug came out. It was vile but the most I've lost before labour in the past so a bit shocked. I'm sure it will be fine bit it was just a bit alarming.

That sounds like a very trying day to put it mildly! I'm sorry to hear about your friends' mum but it can't have been easy on you take on all the extra work. 

Sunday can't come soon enough! hang in there :hugs: 12 hours is hard work on it's own without the added pressure of pregnancy. 




joeybrooks said:


> Well I had a nightmare of a day at the hospital. First off im covered in bruises coz they couldnt gets blood. Then the baby is measuring (scan) off then chart so I've to get tested for diabetes and to top that off my BP was very high so I had to go on a machine for a half hour for it to Ben repeatedly checked.
> 
> Dr was happy enough not to medicate me yet but said that I need to take it easy especially as it was high when I was just relaxing. I explained that I'm working full time and have a 3 year old and that my life consists of very little sitting relaxing. She suggested seeing my gp to get some time off work, so I'm hoping that will help.

That's terrible, I hope it wasn't all the same nurse doing the bloods because they're not supposed to attempt more than 3 times (or less if it doesn't look like they'll be successful) before passing you on to a better phlebotomist. :hugs: 

I think getting time off work will really help, at the very least you deserve some rest as you're doing too much atm. I hope your bp calms down soon.



Starlight - they feel harder to put on they are, that could just be because DS used to scream the house anytime you tried to dress or change him! They're made to be stretched over the head so should go on fine, whether baby cooperates is another matter. :haha:



Cross your fingers for me ladies! Our boiler isn't working again, last time we had no hot water for two days, typically half an hour before the engineer arrives it starts working again and the problem isn't fixed and we're slapped with a call out charge. 

It's not working again ( DH had to have a sponge bath last night :dohh: ) and an engineer is supposed to arrive before noon, please don't start randomly working again and landing us with a fee :nope:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, no hot water? That sounds terrible! Is it old?


----------



## vaniilla

The house itself is over 200 years old, the boiler is supposed to be around 5 years but it feels older. It's after 12 now and no plumber yet urghh :(


----------



## Squig34

Joey sorry to hear you're dealing with this. Hope your GP signs you off & that helps your BP. Funny that you had a 30 week appt but mine was a 29 week appt (at 29+5) in the same hospital! Thanks for the council links. I do get that magazine but haven't recently so maybe it's on its way.

Dory, that sounds like a dreadful day :hugs:

Glad your appointment went well Starlight.

Hope your boiler gets fixed Vaniilla!

Well done with the weight Pixie :)

I had my 29 week appt today & baby continues to do well; her growth is now more or less in line with my dates so everything has improved, & she's put on another 6oz since last week; now around 3lb 1oz. She's breech so her feet are dancing on my bladder (I knew all about that without needing a scan ;))


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol squig my little girl likes to do that too :haha: so glad her growth is back on track and everything is looking good. I'm very interested to find out an estimated weight for our little one. I'm sorry nosy!

Does anyone else feel like they're desperate to pee everything they walk? Every time I stand up I feel like I'm going to pee myself :dohh: 

Massive hugs Joey :hugs: fingers crossed some rest helps your BP. 

Dory what a busy work day you have! I'm so jealous that you're finishing this weekend - there's no way at all I could manage a job like that now, just walking to the loo ruins my day lol. 

I was very brave today and I drove into Manchester city centre on my own. I've never driven to work before - it's so busy and there are always so many road closures and diversions it's pretty scary. Needs must today though, Xander is sleeping over at grandma's so it was either drive to work or leave my car at mils house. It was fine! I think I might drive to work for my last 4 weeks, I'm getting pretty tired now.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dory :hugs: 

squig that must be a really good weight ?! i just had a scan(28+5) and estimate was 2lb 15 0z and that is apparently the 60th percentile.. :) Unless i read it wrong! Hope she turns around soon, plenty of time though! 

Vanilla - that sucks about you boiler

pixie- i have been driving for nearly 3 years and i have driven outside of my own small town TWICE. So i applaud you, honestly haha. :) well done. x 

Joey- rest up :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Ladies with breech babies (I feel like there's a few of us?) Do you all feel your kicks down low? Midwife reckons my baby is frank breech because I can literally make our her feet when she pushes them out and they are pretty much next to her head. I don't know how she finds that comfy lol?!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Any new name ideas ladies? 

My 3yo has thrown us by suggesting Juniper.. Thoughts?


----------



## GeralynB

I'm officially in the big and uncomfortable , can't sleep, aching back, I don't know how I'm going to take care of a toddler for 10 more weeks part of the pregnancy &#55357;&#56850;


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - That's great news! it sounds like she's a great weight :)

Pixie - woohooo on the driving! I'm glad it went well. I'm the same with weeing, I go to the toilet before bed but by the time I've walked to the bedroom I feel like I need to go again! :haha:

Angel - It's a nice unique name :) We're 70% decided on Ivy for a middle name now but would change it if we came across something we love. 

Geralyn - I'm sorry to hear you're having trouble sleeping, have you got a maternity pillow? 


Boiler not fixed :( this is two days with no hot water now, I can't keep having kettle washes! :dohh: they need to order a part which may or may not arrive tomorrow :( I feel like a hobo! and angry, it shows that the £95 they charged us a few weeks ago for 'unnecessary callout' is bollocks as it's clearly broken.


----------



## Boo44

Aww vanilla I'm jealous I love the name Ivy this bump was going to be Ivy until he turned out to be a boy haha. 

Pixie - I get that feeling some days that every time I stand I need to pee. I think it's just pressure! I hate it though. 

Squig that is fantastic news I'm so happy for you!

As for names we're stuck on Arthur still but I'm doubting myself as I made the mistake of mentioning our shortlist to family and my dad wasn't keen. It will either be Arthur or Henry and I really can't decide at the moment...


----------



## Boo44

Aww vanilla I'm jealous I love the name Ivy this bump was going to be Ivy until he turned out to be a boy haha. 

Pixie - I get that feeling some days that every time I stand I need to pee. I think it's just pressure! I hate it though. 

Squig that is fantastic news I'm so happy for you!

As for names we're stuck on Arthur still but I'm doubting myself as I made the mistake of mentioning our shortlist to family and my dad wasn't keen. It will either be Arthur or Henry and I really can't decide at the moment...


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Boo, I think we have very similar taste in names. You know I love Arthur and had I been having a boy that would have been the name of choice. I've recently been thinking about the name Ivy for baby girl. It's a definite contender. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Juniper is pretty angel - I've never come across it as a name before. 

Lil pixie - I think it's the pressure - I go through periods of feeling like that and then it stops but might be worth getting your urine checked. 

Working mummies - is anyone starting to get a bit fuzzy headed at work and struggling to concentrate? I find the afternoon quite hard. 

Also has anyone developed hives for no obvious reason? For two nights in a row now I've woken at 2am with itchy hives on my knees and top of thighs - then it eases. I've not changed anything so not sure what's causing it.


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny Weeny said:


> Boo, I think we have very similar taste in names. You know I love Arthur and had I been having a boy that would have been the name of choice. I've recently been thinking about the name Ivy for baby girl. It's a definite contender. Xx

Same here, we were also going to go for Arthur, I really love the name.


----------



## mommyxofxone

OK on phone didn't have time to get on proper this am will try to reply decently :dohh:

Joey omg I'm so sorry you're going through all of that! Next time ask for a pro for the blood. I learned you can request someone when my poor bro was in Hosp and they had bandaids all over his arm from failed blood draws :( they said if you have those issues ask for a new nurse!

Starlight yes I don't think my friend was washing nearly enough for that to happen but it was like yikes I don't even lol I'd be afraid if I opened the bag! As for the onesies they stretch decently well. My kid has a HUGE head it was like 98th percentile and the onesies fit her fine. :)

Whoever asked about the walking and peeing omg yes. As soon as I stand. It's terrible. 

AFM DD seems to be getting sick again. Seemed really cranky today and wasn't eating much. Took temp and 100°. Poor kid. She sometimes gets sick with the season change and it does seem like spring is finally just around the corner. Poor kid. Relay hope it's nothing awful. So many terrible things going around.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory sounds like a horrible day :( :hugs: 

Re breech babies I felt like I was being kicked in the foof constantly! Bit that's stopped now so I definitely think baby has turned. Will see of that's the case at my scan next week. 

Joey that all sounds quite stressful, fingers crossed you'll have no problem getting signed off and can try and rest and relax as much as possible x 

I've never used cloth nappies. They look lovely but I'm already stressing out trying to buy and organise everything else that I just can't be bothered to look into it. 

Name wise we're pretty much torn between Henry or George for a little boy. Still unsure on a girl name though. 

Watched an episode on the BBC i player cbeebies about having a new baby sibling with DS which was quite good, was on a series called 'my first' 

31 weeks today! Only 9 more to go eek :wacko:


----------



## Boo44

vaniilla said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Boo, I think we have very similar taste in names. You know I love Arthur and had I been having a boy that would have been the name of choice. I've recently been thinking about the name Ivy for baby girl. It's a definite contender. Xx
> 
> Same here, we were also going to go for Arthur, I really love the name.Click to expand...

Aww thanks I'm not sure why I'm having cold feet about it now. Will have to see!

What are your other children called?


----------



## ehjmorris

Dory85 said:


> Ladies with breech babies (I feel like there's a few of us?) Do you all feel your kicks down low? Midwife reckons my baby is frank breech because I can literally make our her feet when she pushes them out and they are pretty much next to her head. I don't know how she finds that comfy lol?!

My bub is breech, he really likes to kick my hooha Haha


----------



## Starlight32

vamilla, wow that's a old house! I hope the hot after is back running now. 

Pixie, I hate driving. It's been a long time since I've even done it. I haven't done it while pregnant. I don't even like being a passenger while pregnant. 

Squig, glad the appt went well!

I still don't know baby's position. I have movement around my belly button a lot. When I lay down, I feel movement closer to my ribs sometimes. I feel pressure down in my pelvis too and sometimes movement there. It's like all over the place. My belly button area probably gets the most movement though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had my 28 week app yesterday... all fairly standard. Urine. Bp. Fundal height. Bloods. Then I go home and look at my notes and she hadn't written a single thing in them. Is this normal ?!? It's like I have no record ever of my bp. Or fundal height. I don't even know what it was as she just says "yeah fine". Then went to her desk... where I assumed she was adding to my notes. Literally the only thing in there is my next appointment date. Is it because it's all going well so no need or should she be writing this down ?!


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I had my 28 week app yesterday... all fairly standard. Urine. Bp. Fundal height. Bloods. Then I go home and look at my notes and she hadn't written a single thing in them. Is this normal ?!? It's like I have no record ever of my bp. Or fundal height. I don't even know what it was as she just says "yeah fine". Then went to her desk... where I assumed she was adding to my notes. Literally the only thing in there is my next appointment date. Is it because it's all going well so no need or should she be writing this down ?!

No that is definitely a mistake she should have documented every little thing legally! It's her only evidence if God forbid you became unwell, then the care providers could see how you were at that stage of pregnancy and that all was well. Either she completely forgot, or she wrote it on an extra sheet and forgot to put it in there. Either way I would ring and let them know x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I had my 28 week app yesterday... all fairly standard. Urine. Bp. Fundal height. Bloods. Then I go home and look at my notes and she hadn't written a single thing in them. Is this normal ?!? It's like I have no record ever of my bp. Or fundal height. I don't even know what it was as she just says "yeah fine". Then went to her desk... where I assumed she was adding to my notes. Literally the only thing in there is my next appointment date. Is it because it's all going well so no need or should she be writing this down ?!
> 
> No that is definitely a mistake she should have documented every little thing legally! It's her only evidence if God forbid you became unwell, then the care providers could see how you were at that stage of pregnancy and that all was well. Either she completely forgot, or she wrote it on an extra sheet and forgot to put it in there. Either way I would ring and let them know xClick to expand...

There is nothing in there from EVER though, she hasn't written a single thing in since my booking app :/ every chart is empty.... The only thing in there is the original print outs from my booking in app, so my original weight. Not a single BP recording, the only thing that has been added this whole time is when the hospital attached the scan notes both times(and my blood work results from booking).

I just figured there was nothing worth adding, but then i come on here and everyone seems to know their fundal height and bp etc. Also feeling fairly disheartened as i spent about 5 mins explaining to her i was worried about having a fast labour and not making it to the hospital etc; when i was done she just continued to stare at me blankly then said " oh well, we will see i guess" :nope: I'm a terribly nervous person so i just don't know how to respond. So i just smiled and then left :/ I really don't know how to go about ringing up to say "OI YOU why you not :dohh: writing anything in my notes"


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, just call and say you've just noticed there are no notes in your book and was it a mistake? Midwives should always write in there. Xx

I've booked my whooping cough vaccine for tomorrow. Has anyone already had it? Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - that is not right, you really need to complain because this is serious, she needs to have been writing on your notes . The only way anyone can see what is going on in your pregnancy and what is a normal bp for you etc is through your notes, by her not writing in anything it's the same as you having not seen anyone. :hugs: I'm sorry you've had such an incompetent midwife. 


Teeny - I had mine today, DH was there but I still felt woozy when it went in.

I have my blood test at the hospital today and have to take DS with me.

Starlight - They can change position a fair amount still, some babies move right up to a few days before delivery so it varies a lot.


Day 3 of no hot water, here's hoping we're not waiting much longer!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks, i think i will complain.

I can't see how it will fix it but at least she might sort her self out lol. Obviously though i can't have anything added in now(as how would she know what to write in) and my next app isn't for 5 weeks. So i guess i'm just going to have blank notes for a few more weeks! :/ haha. 

I can't even see where they would write tbh, there is no space, the entire thing just consists of computer print outs from my booking app and my ultrasound results and one graph for my fundal height. Not even a space for a birth plan or anything... never seen anything so crap lol. 

Vanilla- i hope you get your water sorted today!


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, I don't have access to my ob notes, and it drives me crazy. They have record of it on their end, but they don't update their patient portal with it. The last appt I see is from October with my original weight and bp. I think they don't update weight and ob with ob patients on the portal at the practice I see. They have other stuff like the tdap and blood results though. The nurse usually tells me my bp and I can see my weight on the scale, but it would be nice to have it updated on the portal record.

Teeny, I got it at 28 weeks. The shot didn't hurt but my arm was a bit sore a few days after.

Vanilla, you're a trooper so go so long without hot water!! That's rough! I hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Vanilla. Is the part due in today? I hope it's fixed real soon. Cx


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I had my 28 week app yesterday... all fairly standard. Urine. Bp. Fundal height. Bloods. Then I go home and look at my notes and she hadn't written a single thing in them. Is this normal ?!? It's like I have no record ever of my bp. Or fundal height. I don't even know what it was as she just says "yeah fine". Then went to her desk... where I assumed she was adding to my notes. Literally the only thing in there is my next appointment date. Is it because it's all going well so no need or should she be writing this down ?!
> 
> No that is definitely a mistake she should have documented every little thing legally! It's her only evidence if God forbid you became unwell, then the care providers could see how you were at that stage of pregnancy and that all was well. Either she completely forgot, or she wrote it on an extra sheet and forgot to put it in there. Either way I would ring and let them know xClick to expand...
> 
> There is nothing in there from EVER though, she hasn't written a single thing in since my booking app :/ every chart is empty.... The only thing in there is the original print outs from my booking in app, so my original weight. Not a single BP recording, the only thing that has been added this whole time is when the hospital attached the scan notes both times(and my blood work results from booking).
> 
> I just figured there was nothing worth adding, but then i come on here and everyone seems to know their fundal height and bp etc. Also feeling fairly disheartened as i spent about 5 mins explaining to her i was worried about having a fast labour and not making it to the hospital etc; when i was done she just continued to stare at me blankly then said " oh well, we will see i guess" :nope: I'm a terribly nervous person so i just don't know how to respond. So i just smiled and then left :/ I really don't know how to go about ringing up to say "OI YOU why you not :dohh: writing anything in my notes"Click to expand...

The whole point of hand held notes is that you have a snapshot record of your pregnancy that you can have with you at any point in case of a problem. It is minimum standard to have fundal height and fetal heart and BP and urine measured and documented every time! Sounds like your notes or the system has been messed up. You don't need to ring and accuse them of anything but I definitely think you should ring the community midwife office and just say you've noticed your handheld notes are completely empty and is that normal?! (Which is isn't!)


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, I'm not sure if I understand the notes system in the UK, but could you possibly call and say you noticed your copies were blank and were wondering if they had a copy of the filled in notes to send you?


----------



## vaniilla

I hope it arrives today! edit : estate agents called, the part won't be available for 3 days, we'll have been a week with no hot water, I think I want to cry :wine:

Starlight - that's annoying that they're not updating their system.


----------



## Becyboo__x

50 days I never thought I'd see that number :lol: 

It makes me look forward to the 30s meaning a month left :winkwink: 

Nothing going on bar I'm not having very good sleep, sons been sick past few days not a clue why he's better now but was still being sick this morning just hoping he's not like it Monday when back at school .. Midwife on Tuesday for 34 week appointment think that's next thing to look forward to :lol:


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes like starlight said over here we don't really get notes.

I find it hilarious the nurse people that take my vitals put it in the computer and i always get this sourpuss lady who literally turns the screen so i can't see it, and then when my midwife or dr comes in they readjust so i can see if i wanted, it's really odd. sourpuss doesn't want me to see anything... but... it's about me? there's nothing bad on there :dohh: it's just vitals! 

i can access my portal as well but doesn't have vitals. basically just has my urine test. I think. i'm gonna double check. nope no notes in my thing. i mean i can see results of all labs and that i was in for a visit but thats it.


----------



## Boo44

Sorry your son has been ill Beccy hope he's better soon. Wow 50 days! I think almost 31 weeks sounds far on but then my section is 9 weeks away which just sounds FOREVER :dohh:

I had a terrible sleep last night too I was up 3 times to pee and every time I was on my back I felt like I was completely stranded like a turtle turned on its shell! Argh the glamour....


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think that seems really soon boo! How exciting !! Sometimes i feel like the days are standing still and then i think it was only a moment ago we were all waiting to find out genders etc. I think the 30 week -38 week stretch is slow but nothing compared to the wait for that first scan ! :)


----------



## vaniilla

beccy - 50 days! wow that sounds so close! I'm sorry to hear your son has been poorly, I hope he's on the mend now.

boo - 9 weeks will be gone in no time! I can't wait to be in single weeks, the 20's have lasted forever it seems.


----------



## Boo44

You're right the 20's just lasted forever! Even my mum was like are you STILL only 27/8/9 weeks?! 30 something sounds much nearer the end psychologically!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Don't know if a bugs going round but he's not really been around anything to catch anything :lol: just really random unlike him to be sick he's OK in himself just randomly being sick morning/evening. Not eating much either but I don't expect him to if he feels sick etc just feel bad I can't do anything 

I think it's gone quite fast this pregnancy but I still think 7 weeks seems ages away compared to saying it in days :lol: I'm just ready to have some normality back just headaches and every morning feeling iffy and not being able to eat a lot of things I love :lol:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sending love to your poorly boy Beccy. Xx

Vanilla, seriously, 3 days. :-( xx


----------



## Dory85

My spd has moved round to the front as well today. I knew it was coming because my pelvis has reached some fantastic new levels of cracking recently. Fingers crossed it doesn't progress. 

Weirdly it's coincided with me thinking baby is probably head down and a little lower than before.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hey ladies .. I need to vent

I am having a horrible day, well this entire pregnancy hasnt been the best.
My partner and I have to see a genetics councillor next week and talk about our familys height and stuff to see if they can find a reason as to why bub is measuring smaller by 4 weeks in some areas :(
My anxiety is through the roof as it as from losing my son, the only similarities between the two bubs is their sizes from scans.

I am feeling like such a failure atm


----------



## Boo44

Oh ehj big hugs. I can't pretend to have been through anything like that but we randomly also have a genetics appt next week on 20th to see if there's a reason 2 out of our 3 babies have had the same kidney abnormality which is NOT supposed to run in families :( I'm also terrified what they are going to uncover. I just want baby to be here and be ok. OH doesn't seem phased by it at all. I don't know if it helps to know you're not alone!


----------



## ehjmorris

Thank you, it helps im not alone :) my partner also isnt phased and thinks im making a big deal out of nothing, he doesn't understand just how bad it is affecting me.
I just want him here safe!
I really am getting to the end of what I can handle, im sure this stress isnt good on him


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: I'm sorry you're going through so much stress, it sounds like a difficult situation to be in, you'll get through it though :hugs: hang in there, hopefully at the appointment next week they can shed some light :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Massive hugs ehj :hugs: :hugs: Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sounds stressfull ehj :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Ehj, I hope you're feeling ok today <3 prayers to your little baby. Keep us updated on your appointment. 

Boo, hoping your appointment goes well too <3 let us know what they say about your little one.

My rib pain was bad yesterday! I'm hoping it lets up a bit today. 

I thought I felt baby go breech last night but I can't be sure since I've never known her position. I usually feel what I think are her little feet up higher but last night I felt a larger lump by my ribs which could have possibly been her head I'm guessing.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've also had a sudden appearance of a hard lump up by my ribs which I'm hoping is her bum and not her head.. I'm so nervous about breech. My best friend's baby is currently breech at 38 weeks and she's scheduled for a c section on Wednesday. 

Ehj I hope all is well and that the appointment brings good news. Try to stay positive, lots of babies show up smaller and then are born bigger than expected and even more are just small but perfectly healthy. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My baby is definitely head down and I have a huge lump up my my ribs also =) I am assuming bum. :). I was convinced she was breech though until I had my scan and the midwife had a good feel on Tuesday and confirmed =) hoping that is it now and she stays that way !


----------



## Becyboo__x

:hugs: ejh

I hope they find answers for you and can reassure you everything is okay


----------



## AngelofTroy

That's a relief Rhi, hope Starlight and I are feeling the same then. 

I don't have an appointment until the 29th, I'm hoping the midwife will check position then? My friend whose baby is breech found out through an extra growth scan she was sent for and her midwife hadn't realised at all, which really scares me!


----------



## Becyboo__x

33 week bump 

I'm thinking she's head down but I'm not sure if they can still move positions at this stage.. Ds went head down and didn't budge until I had him :lol: but I'm getting the big lump sticking out assuming a bum


----------



## MiraclesHappn

So sorry about the stressful time you're going through ehj. Hopefully they are able to reassure you with what conclusion they come to. 

It seems like everyone I know around here that was close to my due date has had their babies early! Within the last three days I believe two of the girls had babies about 5 weeks early. Makes me nervous about the idea of a preemie!


----------



## Dory85

My midwife told me a couple of reasons she thinks my baby is breech.

Firstly, when she wobbles the hard lump under my ribs it moves separately to the rest of the baby because it moves the neck. A bum should move the whole thing. Secondly, the hard lump at the bottom (bum) is softer than the one at the top (head) but I never noticed that until having experienced breech.

My next appointment is in a fortnight but I do think she's head down now. My pelvis has been more painful overnight and today too which would be right if she has engaged at all.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehjmorris said:


> Hey ladies .. I need to vent
> 
> I am having a horrible day, well this entire pregnancy hasnt been the best.
> My partner and I have to see a genetics councillor next week and talk about our familys height and stuff to see if they can find a reason as to why bub is measuring smaller by 4 weeks in some areas :(
> My anxiety is through the roof as it as from losing my son, the only similarities between the two bubs is their sizes from scans.
> 
> I am feeling like such a failure atm

don't !!! my friend was told her baby was measuring small and had all kinds of problems and went to many many counselors appts and had so many issues. he was born perfectly healthy !!! no issues! Stay strong !!! some babies are just smaller! thinking of you hun



Boo44 said:


> Oh ehj big hugs. I can't pretend to have been through anything like that but we randomly also have a genetics appt next week on 20th to see if there's a reason 2 out of our 3 babies have had the same kidney abnormality which is NOT supposed to run in families :( I'm also terrified what they are going to uncover. I just want baby to be here and be ok. OH doesn't seem phased by it at all. I don't know if it helps to know you're not alone!

thinking of you too hun. :( pregnancy has enough issues without needing other things going on! 


praying for both of you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

AFM my midwife told me last appt that huge bulge i was feeling was his butt and he was definitely head down. but, i KNOW for a fact i've felt him move all over my belly as i've felt the hiccups moving across the top! 

i also know he had somethine really hard at the top of my bump last night too cause it was literally sore (he creates that feeling a lot) and pushing into my ribs. This has been such an uncomfy pregnancy i'm hoping he comes slightly early cause ow. i just hurt. almost all the time. omg.


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: ehj. You're not a failure.

I think Arthur is a great name! My friend's brother just named his son Arthur :)

Angel, I think Juniper is a cute name :)

Dory, sorry to hear your SPD is getting worse.

I think it's something like 1 in 4 babies are still breech until 34 weeks. A friend told me that her yogabellies instructor said that just rolling your hips in a circle helps baby to turn, & another lady in my journal recommended looking up Spinning Babies. I'm going to do that & perhaps it will be helpful for some of you too.

Rhi not sure re weight - that's still on the curve around the 30th centile according to my notes :shrug: I'm quite happy with it but it does sound to me like it should be higher too!!

Great bump Becy!

30 weeks today! 6 weeks tomorrow til induction! It does feel like a milestone to have reached the 30s :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I love the name Arthur too! 

Great bump beccy x 

Random but what bags are people using to pack their hospital stuff in? Holdall? Suitcase? X


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - Happy 30 weeks! :dance:

tinkerbelle - 

I bought one of these and it holds everything well. 

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/13156338...49&var=430934684066&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That bump is stunning beccy! 

Tink I'll be taking a holdall, we have a plain Adidas one utility I saw one in accessorize which I loved so I'm going to try talking dh round to buying it for me :haha: 

I've definitely had some days where baby is jumping on my bladder, but I think she's head down right now. She's been very active this week which I'm grateful for - hospital tomorrow for monitoring and I think I've got a scan next Tuesday. I've definitely got an appointment next Tuesday but It doesn't say what it's for :dohh:


----------



## karlilay

Am I the only one hoping my baby stays breech so I can get a section?!:haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol Karli I can choose a section if I want to - I really want the chance to give birth!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

karlilay said:


> Am I the only one hoping my baby stays breech so I can get a section?!:haha:

Yes! :haha:
I will try a natural birth even if she stays breech. The thought of a section scares the crap out of me. :blush: Plus, I am desperate for another home birth too. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla- Awesome bag! cheers for that :) might get one myself cheap and cheerful ! 

Karli- Yes! :haha: I love the idea of having an end date as i always go over due (15 days +14 days) and i think being able to count down would be awesome, and also getting to not go over due is a plus. The recovery is just not something i fancy though myself. If it can be avoided i certainly would like to at all costs. It depends on what fills you with more dread though, the recovery process or labour its self.


----------



## karlilay

Labour all day every day. Both my kids are at school full time and I live in the same road as most of my family so I could literally stay in bed all day, midwife won't give me a section though, and joking aside I don't blame her. But given the choice I would opt for a section this time. 

Anyone feel like their growth has slowed down a bit, I don't feel like I'm getting any bigger at all?!


----------



## Boo44

I think I'm the opposite to a few of you here as I have a planned section and I really wish I could have given birth naturally :( I feel like such a failure in that respect and it feels like everyone else manages it so why couldn't I? I got to 10cm dilated with both my boys, the first time he was OP and wouldn't turn with forceps so it was a section. The second time I laboured wonderfully and quickly and I was so positive but at 10cm just as I started to push, he got very distressed and they rushed me down and put me to sleep for a crash section. So I didn't even see him born. Everyone told me to have a planned section this time but it makes me sad! Would love a normal birth x


----------



## Squig34

Aw Boo you're not a failure! :hugs: You did what had to be done to get your sons here safely. Several of my friends have recently ended up having to have sections because of distress to baby. I hope I can give birth naturally too; I REALLY don't want a section, but when it comes to my little girl's safety, I will also do what has to be done. I will have a very low threshold for intervention too :/


----------



## Dory85

I love the spontaneity of labour so would be disappointed if it came to a section. I thought I would try for vaginal breech if it came to it but after reading the mortality rate is significantly different and I don't think I would be able to have faith that everything would be fine. I would still discuss it if needed. Not sure whether I would let them attempt an ecv either.


----------



## Boo44

Squig34 said:


> Aw Boo you're not a failure! :hugs: You did what had to be done to get your sons here safely. Several of my friends have recently ended up having to have sections because of distress to baby. I hope I can give birth naturally too; I REALLY don't want a section, but when it comes to my little girl's safety, I will also do what has to be done. I will have a very low threshold for intervention too :/

Thanks squig xxxxx


----------



## karlilay

Aw boo is ope I didn't upset you. I have been very lucky to had my babies naturally as I know a lot of people can't so I am very luckily to have experienced it. I'm just pertrified of labour and suffer with crippling anxiety and the thought of a pre scheduled c section sounds wonderful to me. Also not sure if my foof will ever be the same after baby number three :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo44 said:


> I think I'm the opposite to a few of you here as I have a planned section and I really wish I could have given birth naturally :( I feel like such a failure in that respect and it feels like everyone else manages it so why couldn't I? I got to 10cm dilated with both my boys, the first time he was OP and wouldn't turn with forceps so it was a section. The second time I laboured wonderfully and quickly and I was so positive but at 10cm just as I started to push, he got very distressed and they rushed me down and put me to sleep for a crash section. So I didn't even see him born. Everyone told me to have a planned section this time but it makes me sad! Would love a normal birth x

:hugs: boo I felt like a failure too after xander was born. I still feel a bit awkward when people ask (they always ask because of his sze :dohh: and there's always a bit of a cop out attitude when say he was a section. 

I really hope I can give birth this time, but I'm pretty sure being induced early has made that less likely. Ultimately though I just want here here and safe, it doesn't matter how that happens. 

At least I found the recovery from my section with Xander really easy so that's one thing I'm not concerned about 

Got another letter through tonight - I'm at the hospital Tuesday, Wednesday and Friday next week :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> Aw boo is ope I didn't upset you. I have been very lucky to had my babies naturally as I know a lot of people can't so I am very luckily to have experienced it. I'm just pertrified of labour and suffer with crippling anxiety and the thought of a pre scheduled c section sounds wonderful to me. Also not sure if my foof will ever be the same after baby number three :rofl:


Ooh no Karli you didn't upset me at all, everyone is different! I hope you have a lovely calm and peaceful time this time and a much better experience :) These are just my issues that I've had ever since being unsuccessful at VBAC. I think lots of people assume I want my planned section when really I don't iyswim!

My undercarriage is intact though so that is a plus point! :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Thanks for the support ladies, means a lot even if we arnt close
And good luck boo also, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, I'm hoping that hard lump was her bum then! 

I also sometimes think she's transverse because I feel pokes on both sides of my stomach. Apparently transverse is worse than beech because the c section has to be bigger or something (read that online so not sure how true). 

Becy, cute bump!


----------



## Starlight32

Tinker belle, I'm taking holdall type bag (had to google what that was lol I think it's like a duffel bag). I started putting some stuff in the bag already. Hoping to get more packed this weekend!

I'm scared of a c section but vaginal birth scares me too. I'm hoping I can do a vaginal birth without any problems because c section recovery sounds rough. 

I've also decided that I'm not going to do ecv is baby if not head down and opt for a c section instead.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Baby was playing up this morning. She was very quiet! She was also very quiet yesterday morning. I'm assuming she is developing a new pattern. Had a lot down with a snack and managed to get twelve kicks in ten mins. So I'm not so worried now. She did the same yesterday morning then was fine for the rest of the day. Had some awful Braxton Hicks though. I'm sitting through one now and it actually made me clench my teeth. Blimey! Ten more weeks .... yikes. 

I agree about the ecv starlight. I would refuse one also.


----------



## Squig34

Pixie, just ask them if they'll give you a bed so you can move in for a few days ;)

It's our wedding anniversary on Sunday so we're going away for the weekend. We haven't had a proper holiday since last May (& I don't count it due to getting almost no sleep due to noise by dogs & children!) so I am really looking forward to it :)


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, I don't like when baby worries me with less movement for a time! Glad your baby started moving. I'm feeling movement down low this morning. I usually feel more around my belly button.

Squig, I hope you have a nice anniversary!

Lots of rib pain again today. I might try a sleep nursing bra again. It was more comfortable than my sports bras when I wore it yesterday.


----------



## Dory85

I take it back that I think baby us head down. I have no idea anymore and am going to try not to speculate (yeah right) but I'm back to hard lump in my ribs that moves separately to the rest of baby and horrendous heartburn. I wish if she was going to stay breech she would just engage and give me some extra breathing room lol. 

Looking forward to my last 2 days at work, starting tomorrow. One of the ward clerks is baking for me so I'm going to spend my shifts stuffing my face. Excellent plan!


----------



## mommyxofxone

mine moves all the way down, and all the way up, and over here, and over there, he does stay head down a lot but he definitely gets all around too when he can. his favorite spot is my left side. sometimes, i can feel what feels like his whole back against my side, as the hard spot is very long, like the length of a baby. not just a butt or head.

i worry about the c-section all the time :dohh: i try not to cause i know that they can still turn all the way til birth but it's one of those things you can't help isn't it, esp when you have a fear about it. it's just.... something that seems to be constantly on my mind. 

I also need to do that stupid birth plan! 

Was hoping dh would get the baby room painted for me this weekend so i can start putting the room together cause it's driving me batty but he's dragging his feet for some reason. anyone else experiencing that? i'd do it myself if i could bend right or climb a ladder but seriously i can't, esp with the SPD. and i'm too gigantic. 

So i need him to get his head out of his butt and paint the room!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

At the 28 week scan baby was breech but then I started feeling kicks high up and movement felt different species assumed they had turned, but since yesterday I'm feeling really low kicks again, so thinking baby is turning around quite a bit? 

I'm not too concerned at the minute as still plenty of time to change. I'm not too scared at the thought of a planned section, just hate the thought of another emergency delivery. I had emergency forceps with my son so although it wasn't a section it was still a very rushed dash to Theatre with a big team of people and he was pulled out in under a minute. Ideally I just really really want a nice, straightforward natural birth this time.


----------



## Starlight32

It's late morning and I feel like baby is moving less than normal. I've felt movements but not as much. I'm thinking about calling in 2 hours if they don't pick up. So stressed :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I find a lay down with a bar of chocolate always get my bub moving. :hugs: hoping she picks up soon for u


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Starlight, I'm hoping that baby is wriggling away right now. It's so hard not to worry. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> It's late morning and I feel like baby is moving less than normal. I've felt movements but not as much. I'm thinking about calling in 2 hours if they don't pick up. So stressed :(

I hope movements have picked up now :hugs: if not don't hesitate to go in.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Always go in if you're concerned :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Is anyone else absolutely ravenous at the moment?! My appetite is out of control!

Also I got up FOUR times to pee last night. Ridiculous


----------



## AngelofTroy

My thirst is ridiculous but my hunger isn't as bad as it was. I feel like all I do is down water and yet I feel nit just extremely thirsty all the time but physically dehydrated like I was in first tri when I couldn't even sip water. It's so weird. My pee is dark too, I dont know where all this water is going?!

And yes, got up to pee several times last night!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've been ravenous all pregnancy I eat absolutely loads! Less than 2 months until my due date and still not got everything sorted :/


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am always hungry! Probably explains all the weight gain. :-( 

UK ladies... Lansinoh breast pads are on offer on Amazon at the moment. 240 (4 packs of 60) for less than £12. I have just ordered some. Xx


----------



## karlilay

I've actually gone right off food, good job really cause I have piled it on! Just wanna drink loads. And sleep all day. I sleep about 10-11 hours at night. And I'm still dead :(


----------



## southernbound

Ditto on the constantly hungry. Also on the getting up to pee ALL THE TIME. It is definitely the third trimester. I'm about ready to meet this baby :laughing:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I need to pee every time i move at the minute :dohh: 

Been to the hospital for monitoring today, midwife said everything looked fine, but i dont like the print out shes put in my notes at all. 

I was on the monitor for about 20 mins, and it says average heary rate was 150bpm, with 15 accelerations (over 160bpm) in that time and no decelerations. But then it says "at 29 weeks 95.4% of normal fetuses have fewer variations" that doesn't sound normal at all and I dont understand what it means. Its just repeating in my mind over and over :-(

Also i received my appointment for a growth scan for 28/4 so i have no idea why im at the hospital next tuesday - i wonder if its because of the antibodies?


----------



## Dory85

I am also constantly thirsty no matter how much I drink.

Has anyone else started with the cramping that comes in third trimester? I've had it a couple of times and it always puts me on edge.

Littlest has croup AGAIN. I feel like I have spent more than half his life listening to his stridor from the next room because he has laryngomalacia too. I never sleep well when he's like it.


----------



## joeybrooks

Well had to see community midwife yesterday and BP was up so she sent me to hospital again. When I got there it had come down and my urine was clear so I was ok to go (after 3.5 hours there). However before I left I had to see the Dr and she was asking me questions about my first pregnancy. I told her I had pre eclampsia and she asked if I was sure, did someone tell me. I was amazed that either they haven't referred to my previous notes at any stage and that there isn't an official record in these notes of my history. I had it pretty bad first time and would have hoped that they would have referred back to see the severity. I will chat to my midwife about it when I see her on Tuesday but just thought it was strange.


----------



## Squig34

That's bad that they didn't know Joey!

Yay for almost being finished work Dory - & getting lots of baked goods :)

Pixie, was that a CTG? I had one recently so if so, I'll look at my notes to see if I can help shed any light.


----------



## Starlight32

I ended up calling the ob and going in for a nst. I was feeling movement but it didn't seem like as much in a four hour time period. She started moving a bunch though on the way there, in the waiting room, and during the nst! Of course I'm thankful and would rather go in for nothing than something. The nst showed I was having contractions but I couldn't feel them. The ob checked my cervix and said it was closed so he is not worried. I've been happy with her movement so far tonight after getting home. I hope she keeps up her movements over the next 7 weeks!

I drink a lot and have realized my urine doesn't get light or almost clear until a lot of water. I thought it got lighter after less water before but maybe I never paid enough attention. I pee about five times a night on average I think.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I'm sorry your ds has croup, it really is horrible hearing them struggle, I hope he gets well soon.


Starlight - I'm glad to hear everything is okay :hugs: how are you nearly 33 weeks! 

I have the thing with urine being bright yellow, I drink a lot of water though so I've put it down to prenatal vitamins :haha:


joey - that's crazy, they have some nerve to ask you if you're sure! you should be able to ask them, they should know your medical history already if you're at the hospital. Maybe a referral has been missed along the way? hopefully your midwife can sort it out. 

I'm going crazy with no hot water, I actually dreamt about it last night! :dohh: they better come and fix it on Monday, I can't be dealing with this nonsense anymore.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yea squig that's what it was!

Dory I'm not sure what cramping you mean? Sorry your LO has croup - I hope he's on the mend! 

Joey I'm sorry your BP is still being a pain :hugs: it's ridiculous that they didn't read your notes! They should surely be aware and paying close attention to any indications of pre-eclampsia


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm really not surprised they didn't have your notes tbh... my hospital don't even have a record of my previous births :/ at least not digitally. I imagine deep down in the basement somewhere there is a folder ahaha. Hopefully it gets sorted asap! Good luck with the midwife. 

GLad to see everything was okay starlight. =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory85 said:


> I am also constantly thirsty no matter how much I drink.
> 
> Has anyone else started with the cramping that comes in third trimester? I've had it a couple of times and it always puts me on edge.
> 
> Littlest has croup AGAIN. I feel like I have spent more than half his life listening to his stridor from the next room because he has laryngomalacia too. I never sleep well when he's like it.

Oh dory i feel the same with the thirst, but more in the evening, and it's hard cause i try to pee it all out before bed. I've been managing at only one pee trip a night but i know that won't last. :( Sorry about the croup. i swear my brother had that every other day. We always had a humidifier in his room. And i remember that god awful sound of the barking cough. i hope he gets better soon.



vaniilla said:


> Dory - I'm sorry your ds has croup, it really is horrible hearing them struggle, I hope he gets well soon.
> 
> 
> Starlight - I'm glad to hear everything is okay :hugs: how are you nearly 33 weeks!
> 
> I have the thing with urine being bright yellow, I drink a lot of water though so I've put it down to prenatal vitamins :haha:
> 
> 
> joey - that's crazy, they have some nerve to ask you if you're sure! you should be able to ask them, they should know your medical history already if you're at the hospital. Maybe a referral has been missed along the way? hopefully your midwife can sort it out.
> 
> I'm going crazy with no hot water, I actually dreamt about it last night! :dohh: they better come and fix it on Monday, I can't be dealing with this nonsense anymore.

omg i hope they fix your water soon, that's nuts it's not fixed!!!



joeybrooks said:


> Well had to see community midwife yesterday and BP was up so she sent me to hospital again. When I got there it had come down and my urine was clear so I was ok to go (after 3.5 hours there). However before I left I had to see the Dr and she was asking me questions about my first pregnancy. I told her I had pre eclampsia and she asked if I was sure, did someone tell me. I was amazed that either they haven't referred to my previous notes at any stage and that there isn't an official record in these notes of my history. I had it pretty bad first time and would have hoped that they would have referred back to see the severity. I will chat to my midwife about it when I see her on Tuesday but just thought it was strange.

that is ridiculous they don't have it in your notes! although i've been correcting my office evertime i'm in there over little things and they can't seem to make the right note in the computer- like things i'm allergic to or what meds i take, they go over the list everytime and there is ALWAYS something missing. it's frustrating.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, I don't know how you're dealing without hot water! I'm hoping it's fixed Monday for you. 

Joey, they sound so disorganized! How frustrating... they better sort it out!

I finally bought some nursing pads. They haven't arrived yet though. I nights a pack of disposables and a pack of reuseables. I'm hoping a like the reuseables because it will save money in the long run.


----------



## Tinky_82

The records they had on the 'system' for my previous birth were wrong - it said ds was born at 38 weeks - nope he was 41 + 1! The midwife had done my growth chart based on 38 weeks so had to redo!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Happy 31 weeks to me and teeny!!!! Ahhh! 9 left! Anyone starting to get the nesting bug?!


----------



## karlilay

Im 33 weeks (tickers wrong) and no nesting yet. I kind of want a nice de cluttered house but i havent got the energy :(


----------



## Starlight32

I've been trying to get organized but I also feel tired and lazy. Planning on doing more baby laundry today and that's probably about it.


----------



## karlilay

Gah i havent even washed any baby stuff yet, i really need to and start thinking about a hospital bag. Just makes it all a bit real and a bit scary :(


----------



## Tinky_82

I desperately want to nest but can't until we get ds in his new room - almost there. 

Can I ask an opinion - we had stored ds car seat in loft and sadly it somehow got badly mouldy - I threw away the cover and we planned on getting a replacement cover but I can get black mould marks out of the straps (which can't be replaced ) I think we need a new car seat - £99 but DH disagrees - the replacement cover is £60 so I'd rather pay the extra and get a new one. Do you think I'm being silly insisting on a new one?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

This happened to ours. I threw it out and plan on a new one. Mould spores aren't good honey. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'd get a new one especially as the cover is already over half the price. 

My husband is nesting :haha: he started freaking out the other day about mould on the sealant in our bathroom and called someone to survey our house! The guy was here all of 10 minutes and told him it was normal stuff nothing he couldn't wipe off himself.. :haha: just like I'd told him!! It wasn't even bad! We spent last weekend resealing the bath and rerouting to put his mind at rest!


----------



## Dory85

I feel like I've been nesting for maybe a month but it's not a bad thing because I have so much to do and never get the time to do it.

I washed clothes and sorted them yesterday. I'm so excited now. Sophie asked of baby Georgia will be coming to live in our house yesterday too so I think she's really understanding now &#9825;

One day left at work... I'm going to be skipping out of there tomorrow night!

I think Aaron's croup is passing but I ended up with Sophie in our bed last night because he disturbed her coughing so much and she sleeps diagonally!


----------



## Squig34

I'd get the new car seat too Tinky considering the price of the replacement cover. TBH I'd probably get it anyway, as Teeny said, mould spores aren't good.

Pixie I checked my notes, but I can't see anything like what you said - there isn't even a section that makes reference to anything like that so I'm afraid I can't tell you anything useful.

I am SO nauseous today. It actually gets worse when I lie down. I know that many of you are far worse off than I am with pain & discomfort, but this is definitely one of the most miserable episodes I've yet endured.


----------



## Boo44

Squig I feel nauseous and physically not great these last couple of days too, very tired and lots of heartburn. I think I've left the 'blooming' phase behind me now!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had a stage of feeling better physically but that seems to have ended! This thirst is insane, and I get such a horrible headache and all over aches if I don't drink enough. And by enough I mean insane amounts. I worked out today that I have drank around 4 LITRES of fluid, 3.5 of which were plain water. Should I call my midwife about this?


----------



## Boo44

Wow Angel that is a lot! I've been drinking a lot of water too but not that much. Have you had glucose in your urine? I'm sure it's just one of those pregnancy things but you could mention it...

I've still been having a headache most days which is rubbish. My BP is absolutely fine and I'm definitely not dehydrated. I've booked to see an aromatherapy massage midwife to see if that helps! She also does stuff for restless legs so I have high hopes


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've never had glucose in my urine so far but I haven't seen a midwife in a month. I have an appointment on the 29th April and I'll definitely mention it then but I'm not sure if I need to before? 

Sorry you have been having headaches, boo. I hope you find something that helps.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Headaches I've been getting recently a lot usually have to take something for it as well or it gets worse :nope: lately I've become really thirsty all the time but I don't drink water at all so that isn't exactly good :dohh: I don't know if it's normal tbh or not but its worth mentioning about headaches to midwife I had to when I was having them badly and dizziness


----------



## Squig34

Definitely worth mentioning headaches to midwives. Migraines can be caused by pregnancy, dehydration, tight muscles & be normal, but headaches are also linked with pre-eclampsia.

I feel much better today (which is nice as it's our wedding annniversary), though I often do in the mornings, but I was actually sick last night! I think it must've been something I ate, I've NEVER been sick while pregnant before.

I meant to say, I think the nesting desire is kicking in for me but I don't really have time to do much yet so hopefully it'll still be there when I finish work & can really get stuck in :)


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 30 weeks teeny and and mommy!

Happy 33 weeks starlight & Karli!

Nesting kicked in big time a while ago, I've steam cleaned the sofas, rugs, washed all the curtains, skirting boards and bleached everything to within an inch of it's life :dohh: I've had DH force me to stop though as it's made the hip pain worse so I'm limited to one thing a day.



tink - I would be replacing, I remember DS' old car seat straps got black mould and despite lots of bleaching it never came off. 

I'm sorry to hear a few are getting nausea :hugs: treat the nausea like you would heartburn - stick an extra cushion or two when you lie down and avoid anything that makes you feel worse. Do you have any ginger tablets you could take?

Angel - you should speak to your midwife, with the amount of water you are drinking you are definitely not dehydrated and your symptoms are being caused by something else.

boo - I'm sorry you've been getting heaches, 4head has been my best friend this pregnancy, it always helps me so give it a try.

Squig - Happy wedding anniversary! :D do you have any plans for today?


AFM - still feels like I should be further along than this! quite a few mums at DS' school have asked when I'm due but I'm being vague, I know two of the other mums went over due and they drove them mad asking everyday and I don't want to get that!!!

Taking DS on a open top bus tour of Bristol since the weather is nice today and he loves them :haha:

we've been teaching him to ride his bike without stabilisers for the last few days, he can ride for a bit by himself but as soon as he realises you've let go he gets upset and puts his feet on the floor :dohh: does anyone have any tips to give him more confidence?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm not nesting yet, but we need a new bed and to move the bedroom around to make room for baby and I'm starting to freak out over it not being done. We have a king-size sleigh bed right now and it won't fit in the room when we move it around, the plan was to sleep on a mattress on the floor to get rid of the bed while we're waiting for the new one, but that was a few months ago and there's no way I can manage that now. I have to pull myself up on something if I get on the floor :dohh: 

Have most people started washing baby clothes? I haven't even thought about that yet :dohh: in fact we mostly stocked up on 0-3 and up to 2 month clothes because we were expecting a 10 lber, we need to see where we're at with newborn now that she'll be here earlier. 

I think baby must have has a growth spurt, she's been very active every day for over a week which hadn't been her pattern up to now. I wonder if she's just got suddenly bigger and her movements have become stronger? I'm grateful in any case! I've had nightmares every night about something happening to her :-( 

Sorry to hear about the headaches :hugs: I've found since being pregnant I have no tolerance for artifical sweeteners - one diet coke or muller light and I get a headache every time. Angel I drank that much Water when I was pregnant with Xander (I was drinking at least one litre through the night) but I didn't feel ill or anything, I just had a water craving. Might be worth a call to your mw?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Tinky_82 said:


> I desperately want to nest but can't until we get ds in his new room - almost there.
> 
> Can I ask an opinion - we had stored ds car seat in loft and sadly it somehow got badly mouldy - I threw away the cover and we planned on getting a replacement cover but I can get black mould marks out of the straps (which can't be replaced ) I think we need a new car seat - £99 but DH disagrees - the replacement cover is £60 so I'd rather pay the extra and get a new one. Do you think I'm being silly insisting on a new one?

How are you gonna get the mould straps out cause you're not supposed to wash them, as it'll ruin the fireproofing or something to that affect. so i definitely think you should get a new seat. just my opinion! 



Dory85 said:


> I feel like I've been nesting for maybe a month but it's not a bad thing because I have so much to do and never get the time to do it.
> 
> I washed clothes and sorted them yesterday. I'm so excited now. Sophie asked of baby Georgia will be coming to live in our house yesterday too so I think she's really understanding now &#9825;
> 
> One day left at work... I'm going to be skipping out of there tomorrow night!
> 
> I think Aaron's croup is passing but I ended up with Sophie in our bed last night because he disturbed her coughing so much and she sleeps diagonally!

That's so awesome about your last day of work! and i've been trying to be patient with the nesting bug cause i can't physically paint so been relying on dh to get it moving. he's SUPPOSED to do it today! i would be very thankful if he actually does it! i haven't washed any clothes yet cause i'm not sure what to wash! i feel like i've never done this before even though i have lol!So sweet about your girl getting excited too!!! and i can't sleep with dd cause she kicks and punches. I already feel like dh sleeps way too close to my bump and takes over the bed! :dohh:





Boo44 said:


> Squig I feel nauseous and physically not great these last couple of days too, very tired and lots of heartburn. I think I've left the 'blooming' phase behind me now!

Blooming phase? whats that? LOL! i didn't have one this time around!



Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm not nesting yet, but we need a new bed and to move the bedroom around to make room for baby and I'm starting to freak out over it not being done. We have a king-size sleigh bed right now and it won't fit in the room when we move it around, the plan was to sleep on a mattress on the floor to get rid of the bed while we're waiting for the new one, but that was a few months ago and there's no way I can manage that now. I have to pull myself up on something if I get on the floor :dohh:
> 
> Have most people started washing baby clothes? I haven't even thought about that yet :dohh: in fact we mostly stocked up on 0-3 and up to 2 month clothes because we were expecting a 10 lber, we need to see where we're at with newborn now that she'll be here earlier.
> 
> I think baby must have has a growth spurt, she's been very active every day for over a week which hadn't been her pattern up to now. I wonder if she's just got suddenly bigger and her movements have become stronger? I'm grateful in any case! I've had nightmares every night about something happening to her :-(
> 
> Sorry to hear about the headaches :hugs: I've found since being pregnant I have no tolerance for artifical sweeteners - one diet coke or muller light and I get a headache every time. Angel I drank that much Water when I was pregnant with Xander (I was drinking at least one litre through the night) but I didn't feel ill or anything, I just had a water craving. Might be worth a call to your mw?

i get sinus headaches, i wonder if that's what everyone is dealing with? they are terrible and almost like migraines :( i keep having nightmares that he comes really early and has brain damage :( i guess since i'm expecting an 8 lber at least i'll be taking a new born onesie just in case but a 0-3 sleeper or something as well. Maybe a gown? this way he's covered if he's really long. i'm not bringing anything with legs or feet cause dd didn't fit.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinky, I would definitely get a new car seat. The price difference isn't that much, and it's probably safer just to get a new one. 

Squig, I've been feeling a bit nauseous these days too, but it hasn't been too bad, nothing like first tri. I hope it improves soon for you!

I've been washing baby stuff as I get them, but I haven't completely washed the last batch of items yet. I started on it this morning!

Husband is planning on putting the mini crib together today. It's going to make things cramped in our bedroom, but it will be nice to have it set up and ready to go!


----------



## Boo44

Good point it might be sinus type headaches as I am all bunged up every morning, yet another delightful effect of pregnancy :| I'm always super cautious about headaches as when I got PIH with my first son I had a daily headache on waking. But my BP was high and I was super swollen too which I'm (yet) to get this time. Will be keeping a close eye on it though. I wish there was less to worry about! :dohh:


----------



## GeralynB

I went for a 3D ultrasound yesterday and baby girl is breech which I had a feeling she was. I know it's still early but it worries me that she's not head down yet. She had her legs up and was hiding her face so we're going back next Saturday to try again to get some good pictures


----------



## Squig34

Thanks Vaniilla yes we've gone away to a local hotel for the weekend (only about half an hour away as when I booked, I wanted to be sure we weren't too far from my hospital although I don't think really I've anything to worry about ref very early delivery now) & we've been having a lovely time :)

I think your DS's confidence on the bike will just come in time, but if you can run along beside him while pretending to hold on, he'll maybe get the hang of it sooner - I can vaguely remember my parents helping me to get the hang of riding my bike without stabilisers - on a new bike that was actually too big for me to touch the ground...


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can't help but try bargain hunt :lol:

Just got this basically new for £2.83 but I gave them £5 because I felt bad it had barely been used and is immaculate etc


----------



## Boo44

Happy anniversary lovely Squig x


----------



## Squig34

Boo44 said:


> Happy anniversary lovely Squig x

Aw thank you :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Enjoy the rest of your anniversary Squig. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - that sounds lovely :)


He did a lot better on his bike today, he's started putting his feet down! he just needs to learn to use the brakes next and how to stay on longer than a minute. It makes me embarrassed that I can't ride though! :blush:

becy - that's a great bargain!

geralyn - I hope you're able to get some pictures of her face next week :flower: I'm so jealous of you ladies having a 3d scan!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Happy anniversary squig <3. 

Geralyn I know what you mean. I often freak out over the breech thing and I know it's still kind of early! I just can't help it. I think about it a lot more than I care to admit


----------



## Boo44

Geralyn I hope she turns for you I'm sure she will. I know what you mean though like how can there be enough room for them to flip fully at this stage?! But there must be as babies do it all the time...

I have my next check-up scan this Wednesday and I'm hoping (as well as everything being stable and ok obv) that she will be able to give me a picture. He wasn't playing ball at all last time and no pictures to be had!


----------



## Boo44

I've had a much better day physically today than yesterday I've managed a 2 mile walk and the exercise has made me feel less sluggish! Also have done some ironing and helped out much more than usual. My poor OH! hope I've made it up to him a bit today xx


----------



## ehjmorris

Happy anniversary squig :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Happy Anniversary Squig.
Vaniilla - I was reading about teaching children to ride the other day - one suggestion was to take the pedals off so they get their balance on it first.


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, happy anniversary!

Geralyn, I've been worrying about her being breech too. I can't really tell how she's positioned. I kind if think head down but that's just a guess based on where the nst had her heart beat (closer to pelvis). 

We did some walking today but I also ate a lot of ice cream. I feel bloated now from it.


----------



## jalilma

So last night surrounded by our closest friends.. My boyfriend became my fiancee!:cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







imagejpeg_0.jpg
File size: 24.9 KB
Views: 7


----------



## GeralynB

jalilma said:


> So last night surrounded by our closest friends.. My boyfriend became my fiancee!:cloud9:

Congrats!!! 


I had a feeling she was breech by the way my bump looks and where I feel her kicking. I had my midwife appointment Friday and she was feeling around and said she was head down. I was really surprised because I was sure she was breech. Then the ultrasound yesterday confirmed she was breech. So either she flipped overnight which I don't think so or the midwife was wrong. I messaged my doula and she suggested some things I could do to try and get her to flip but said not to worry yet.


----------



## ehjmorris

jalilma said:


> So last night surrounded by our closest friends.. My boyfriend became my fiancee!:cloud9:

Congratulations :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

jalilma said:


> So last night surrounded by our closest friends.. My boyfriend became my fiancee!:cloud9:

Congratulations! 

Squig I hope you had a wonderful anniversary 

School place day today and Xander got his first choice school :dance: he's already been at that school full time for a year so I would have been gutted if he didn't get a place. 

The pills I was given for the OC were amazing and the itching pretty much went away for a week, but it's been building back up over the last few days, my hands are very itchy this morning :-( I'm hoping I've just built up a tolerance for the pills and it's not because the levels have increased. Mystery appointment in the morning so maybe I'll find out then :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

Jalilma - Congratulations! :D

Pixie - That's fantastic news on him getting your first choice school! :dance: I remember the stress of waiting, this time last year I was literally up all night hitting refresh waiting for the news!

I'm sorry the itching is coming back, hopefully it's not because your levels are rising :hugs:


Fingers crossed they come and fix our water today :wacko:


----------



## Tinky_82

jalilma said:


> So last night surrounded by our closest friends.. My boyfriend became my fiancee!:cloud9:

Yay, congratulations!


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations Jalilma that's lovely news!! :cloud9:

Pixie - so good about Xander's school :) We heard today as well and Jack got our first choice too, the school he goes to school nursery at. Am so happy as we applied out of catchment for a faith school so it wasn't assured at all. Glad I can relax now. I feel so tired today as I barely slept for checking for the email! :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

Jalilma, so exciting! <3

Pixie, I hope the OC can get under control. Can they try to increase your dose?

How do schools work there?? Is this like elementary school you're applying to?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations jailima :) 

Also got our first school choice, it's our catchment school so we had very good odds but it's still such a worry! Oliver currently goes to the nursery there which is in the room next to reception class and most of his nursery friends will also be going in September so it really won't feel like a massive change for him. 

32 weeks tomorrow :wacko: Need to get organised!


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats on getting your first choice tinkerbelle! :D

We were so glad DS got his first choice last year, we're moving next year though and will have to go through the whole thing again! :dohh: 

starlight - it depends where you live but most places in England you get to list up to 3 schools you would like your child to go to (6 in London) for a reception place - ( 4/5 years old) and you place them in order of preference, the local authority then check against the admissions criteria and your child is given your highest preference that your child qualifies for.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

congrats on your engagement !! :) 

my son is only 2 and i'm already worried about his school place, i'm hoping the sibling allocation is enough to get him into the same school as his brother. Unfortunately i live almost opposite an undersubscribed school, so it makes me worry. my sons school is oversubscribed and it's also all the way across town. 

Congrats to everyone who got the places they wanted today :) i'm going to not think about it for a year haha. too stressful !


----------



## GeralynB

The nursery is getting painted today. I need to start getting everything organized!


----------



## mommyxofxone

jalilma said:


> So last night surrounded by our closest friends.. My boyfriend became my fiancee!:cloud9:

congrats!!!! that's awesome!



GeralynB said:


> I had a feeling she was breech by the way my bump looks and where I feel her kicking. I had my midwife appointment Friday and she was feeling around and said she was head down. I was really surprised because I was sure she was breech. Then the ultrasound yesterday confirmed she was breech. So either she flipped overnight which I don't think so or the midwife was wrong. I messaged my doula and she suggested some things I could do to try and get her to flip but said not to worry yet.

ds can flip multiple times during the day, i know my dr felt him early last appt and said he was head down and then that night i felt him actually turn he other way, and then back again! so they most definitely can flip that fast.



Lil_Pixie said:


> jalilma said:
> 
> 
> So last night surrounded by our closest friends.. My boyfriend became my fiancee!:cloud9:
> 
> Congratulations!
> 
> Squig I hope you had a wonderful anniversary
> 
> School place day today and Xander got his first choice school :dance: he's already been at that school full time for a year so I would have been gutted if he didn't get a place.
> 
> The pills I was given for the OC were amazing and the itching pretty much went away for a week, but it's been building back up over the last few days, my hands are very itchy this morning :-( I'm hoping I've just built up a tolerance for the pills and it's not because the levels have increased. Mystery appointment in the morning so maybe I'll find out then :shrug:Click to expand...

i'm sorry about the itching. really hoping it's not getting worse. :(



vaniilla said:


> Jalilma - Congratulations! :D
> 
> Pixie - That's fantastic news on him getting your first choice school! :dance: I remember the stress of waiting, this time last year I was literally up all night hitting refresh waiting for the news!
> 
> I'm sorry the itching is coming back, hopefully it's not because your levels are rising :hugs:
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed they come and fix our water today :wacko:


best of luck for the water today!!!! i hope it's back on!



vaniilla said:


> Congrats on getting your first choice tinkerbelle! :D
> 
> We were so glad DS got his first choice last year, we're moving next year though and will have to go through the whole thing again! :dohh:
> 
> starlight - it depends where you live but most places in England you get to list up to 3 schools you would like your child to go to (6 in London) for a reception place - ( 4/5 years old) and you place them in order of preference, the local authority then check against the admissions criteria and your child is given your highest preference that your child qualifies for.

Here its whatever 'district' you live in so they can send the bus and get the kid to school. How is transportation done then if you're 'picking' your schools? just curious!


----------



## mommyxofxone

My friend gave me an excersaucer, a jumperaroo, a new infant seat, new playmats, a stroller the seat snaps into, and later when i have empty car space again a new swing, and tonssss of clothes!!!

and dh got his room painted yesterday :cloud9:


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=940370&amp;d=1460980174


----------



## vaniilla

Geralyn - how exciting! :D

Mommy - I love that colour! his room looks brilliant.

Transport is up to the parents, the council only get involved if the school you've been allocated is over 2 miles away and that's usually in the form of a taxi.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My sons school is over 2 miles away.. but i picked it. SO tough luck haha, It's okay when my car is running, when ever my car is at the garage or in for it's mot though it's such a drama doing the school run. I can hop on the bus; which starts by driving in the opposite direction haha and continues to do so for about 20 mins, selfishly picking up random people from the side of the road :haha:. Until it stops in the center of town and just sits there with the engine running for 5 minutes. THEN it travels in the actual direction of my sons school, 30 mins :/ and it's usually full of screaming... children. The bus home is also full of screaming children although usually from the secondary school just down the road from my sons primary. They are such a joy :/ 

This is on my mind as my mot is due next month hahah, i'm already having a mini panic attack just thinking about it... blimey. Also it smells and i'm scared to let my two year old touch the seats :dohh: And i'm too fat to walk lmao

It's amazing though that a 4/5 min car journey can be such a hassle on a bus! I mean if i come out of the school late (after 3.20) and miss the first bus home (which always happens) I can be standing around waiting until 3.50 just for the next bus to arrive, when i drive i'm home with my cup of tea by 3.35!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhi I'm pretty sure siblings always get first priority, they accept all siblings first before looking at children in catchment I think. 

I love that colour mommy! 

I still have tons of buy :wacko: 

Not prepared at all yet!


----------



## Boo44

Rhi I was going to say the same thing, as far as criteria go, it's looked-after children followed by sibling link then finally catchment distance from the school as the crow flies. So if you have one child in you should be quite sure of the others getting in :thumbup:


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Jalilma! :)

Great news Pixie, Boo & Tinkerbelle that your kids got into the school you wanted.

Geralyn about 25% of babies still aren't head down by now. Mine has been head down twice, breech, & transverse. She's currently breech & has been for a couple of weeks but I hope she'll turn soon & stay turned!


----------



## Boo44

Had my whooping cough vaccine today and wow that thing hurt! I think it was the nurse that gave me it, just really hurt! Managed to successfully attend the appointment with my 2 and 3 year olds though and they were really well behaved so that felt like a mini achievement!


----------



## Starlight32

Boo ,yikes about the shot! It must really depend on the nurse. The shot felt like almost nothing although my arm started feeling sore soon after. 

What all does everyone need to buy before baby comes?

Interesting to see how schools work over there! Is it like that for older children too?


----------



## mommyxofxone

I need diapers, wipes, teethers, some baby laundry detergent but that's the big stuff for the most part we have everything else!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I feel like baby did a complete flip last night, and now I'm worried she's breech. All of what I thought were kicks are now down low. What scares me is my best friend is having a csection tomorrow because her baby is breech and her midwife said she wouldn't have realised if she hadn't have needed an extra scan.. :wacko: Nobody has checked my baby's position yet. Will they check at 34 week appointment? 

P.s. happy belated Anniversary and engagement to those celebrating!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel my mw checked baby's position at my 28wk appointment so I'd say definitely yes. If your concerned make sure you mention it to the mw and her her to double check :hugs: 

Can you not feel with when baby's head engages? Xander never did so I have no experience but I always thought I'd be able to tell :shrug: 

Mystery appointment today, I've been awake half the night wondering what it is (probably just a mw appointment :dohh: ) but if it is I must remember to get my MATB1 form - it's already 5 weeks late, there'll be no mat leave for me if I keep forgetting :dohh: :dohh:


----------



## Tinky_82

Thanks Lil pixie - I'd totally forgotten about my matb1 - last time they just gave it to me.


----------



## vaniilla

I hope the mystery appointment goes well today pixie :flower:

boo - I had the same thing, it really stung when she did it - my arm is still sore if you touch it :dohh:

I don't think we have anything to buy, my hospital bag is packed as is baby's and I've been buying all the little things like toiletries and bulk boxes of wipes over the last month and this weekend I bought a beach shelter and camping travel cot.


30 weeks today! I really thought I would feel different getting to this bit, like things would feel further along but nope :haha: I still feel like it's all happening slowly.


----------



## Becyboo__x

34 week appointment today 

They checked position at my last appointment but was told still can move at that stage she'll be checking again today because it was one of my questions for her anyway I'm positive she's head down anyway I've noticed a lot of changes with movements and position

As for feeling them engaged I can't remember with DS he did because I remember being engaged and not knowing much about it back then :lol: 

I'll update once I'm back :)

Feel huge


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy 30 weeks vaniilla


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm pretty sure she's popped in and out of being engaged this time. But she's not now anyway. I'm so paranoid of having to have a csection, I'm sure it's fine but I've never had any sort of operation and the idea scares me.


----------



## Dory85

I definitely knew when my first 2 engaged. Suddenly it was much more difficult to walk any distance without discomfort and even sitting made my pelvis sore. Mone have tended to engage in the days before before birth though so could have been a combination of that and labour starting.

As far as I am aware, it is unusual for babies to be breech 31 weeks + but still entirely normal and most will flip by 34 weeks but even then only 3-4% are breech at 37 weeks (and some turn after then too) so it's pretty uncommon to have a breech presentation once you're in labour.

I do think my baby has turned head down now but I'll find out at my 34 week appointment next week. My boobs are leaking daily now which is annoying.

I'm off birthday shopping today because Aaron is 2 in a fortnight and we're at center parcs next week so won't really get a chance before then. I'm so stuck on what to get him - the only things he's interested in are dinosaurs and penguins!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks Dory :) 

As for presents there are soooo many dinosaur themed things, my 3.5 year old had loved them since age 2ish and has quite a collection! 

This build and play dinosaur has been (and still is) a massive hit since the Christmas before last (he was 26 months) and is only £8 in ASDA. :) 

https://m.direct.asda.com/little-tikes-build-play-dinosaur/000785368,default,pd.html


----------



## vaniilla

Good choice, I love penguins too :haha: DS started his lego obsession around that age so I would recommend some sort of duplo set, maybe a duplo dino valley set.


Nearly 11 and the plumber isn't here :growlmad:


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, my baby's position hasn't been checked yet either. I'm thinking about asking my ob about it at my 34 week appointment. 

Pixie, let us know how the appointment goes!

Becy, cute bump pic!

Vanilla, still no hot water??!

I never did get my hospital bag ready like I had planned. Hopefully this weekend!

One of my boobs has had this yellow crusty stuff on it since like 20 weeks. But it's not liquidy or leaking. Is this normal? I'm starting to get paranoid that I won't be able to breastfeed :(. My boobs really haven't gotten bigger and they don't feel like they have milk in them or anything.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My two year old likes Duplo :) and anything with paw patrol on it, which i begrudge as i hate buying toys that are like pound land tat for loads of money just because they have a tv character on them :/ He also really loves his toot toot toys, the cars and the people, he got the house for christmas off my mum and that seems to be a big hit and also the safari park is another fave in this house :) https://www.amazon.co.uk/VTech-Baby...dp/B00K5PJHEU?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies. We don't hear in N.I until next week about school places but I'm hoping I won't have any bother. Our son didn't get into his first choice nursery because DH and I work, they take socially disadvantaged children first, regardless of where they live. I fought and appealed it and he eventually got offered a place but he had already started and settled into another nursery and it wasn't fair to move him as he was happy there. I'm so happy I didn't as the nursery he is at is amazing and he really loves it.

I'm majorly nesting but trying to do that whilst trying to keep BP down isn't easy. Got the carpet in the nursery and as it was Ethan's nursery it didn't need repainted or anything. Just want to get new curtains.

Also my first attempt at crocheting and I managed to make a lovely little blanket for the car seat. It was supposed to be a massive blanket for my sons bed but I started it before I was pregnant then lost it and when I found it, it was perfect for the car seat so I just gave up lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## joeybrooks

This is the nursery pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Joey the nursery looks lovely! I love the colour, and the blanket is beautiful 

I'm half way through crocheting a basket weave blanket for baby, I also have the wool to make a rainbow blanket and a wrap for photographs but I haven't got any of it out for ages - I'm so far behind with life style the minute :dohh: 

Mystery appointment definitely isn't with a midwife. I've been here for an hour and so far I've seen the HCA to do BP and urine, if I was seeing a mw she would do that so I wouldn't have seen the HCA :shrug: 

Midwife from the day unit phoned me this morning just to make sure I had all the right appointments booked and see how I was feeling which was lovely. She's been through to see me in clinic to see if they could move some of my appointments together to make it easier for me. Unfortunately they can't but she said to visit the day unit before I leave and they'll get me a better appointment for monitoring. What a lovely lovely lady! I wish they were all like that


----------



## vaniilla

Joey - I love the nursery! it looks lovely, that blanket looks amazing, you're very skilled at crochet.

Pixie - I'm glad the midwife was nice :) I hope you find out what the appointment is about soon!

I'm really fed up now, no plumber, no call from plumber either, he was supposed to be here 2 hours ago :( I called up and had a go at the estate agents, I reminded them they're making a heavily pregnant woman lug boiling water up a flight of stairs every day.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife still says I'm measuring under only by few cms but I can't see how :lol: everyone's telling me I look huge .. But it's not a problem anyway, everything else fine bar my iron I had to have my bloods re took because they were 106 last month and they messed my prescription up so I couldn't get it it's been re ordered so I can start them today hopefully .. But if it drops under 100 I can't have a home birth but I have time to get it normal she said still yet 

Baby's head down which I've already noticed for weeks anyway with change of movements and i can just tell she's down but she's also quite far into my pelvis now :) she just said to watch out for contractions because she's quite low already and go straight hospital but hopefully she stays put for awhile still yet!


----------



## GeralynB

I still need to buy diapers, wipes, the attachment for the stroller to make it a double, and I also want to get another swing or bouncy seat to have in the playroom which is in the basement so I don't have to carry the one I already have up and down the stairs


----------



## mommyxofxone

dh actually complained about all the stuff we have. like the excersaucer, the jumperaoo, and the swing. He was like 'well what are you doing? why are you keeping all of these?" ummmmm because we're having a baby? it's not forever either. He may like one and not the other. sometimes i don't get him.

Also just finished typing up my birthplan. Yikes, hope its alright. we get a hosp tour tonight and my next mw appt is tomorrow.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We only have 3 newborn disposable nappies.. :haha: they were in box with Micah's newborn clothes.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol I haven't got any nappies or wipes yet! 

Appointment was with a consultant. I didn't like her very much but the appt was very positive - the red cell antibodies result at 38 weeks was much better than at 12 weeks :dance: no further monitoring is required for that until baby is born when they test her cord blood, but it's not expected to be an issue 

The cholestasis for now is just being monitored with the apps I already have (liver scan, growth scan and weekly monitoring and blood tests) I'm moving over to fully consultant led care now so I'll have all my antenatal appointments at the hospital instead of the community mw, but I'll see her next week because the consultant had no appointments. Thankfully it's not the same consultant I saw today because she was a bit of a snobby cow :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - wow I can't believe they're telling you to look out for contractions, that makes it seem really close which I guess it isn't now.

mommy - I hope the hospital tour goes well tonight :)

Pixie - I'm glad the appointment went well and you got good results, hopefully that will ease some of the worries you've been having. 

We have 3-4 packs of newborn nappies as for the first week or so we want to use disposables at night and during the hospital stay, we have two 12 pack boxes of waterwipes as I love bulk buying and they were on a good deal.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hopefully the next consultant is less of a cow haha. 

I mostly have cloth nappies to buy. I would like a new breast bump and a few other bits but generally speaking i'm not too worried. Nothing to update as i'm miles behind most of you haha. I don't have an app for 5 weeks ! errm... nice weather . :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I can't decide if I want a breast pump or not. I used one with xander but I'm not sure Ivan be bothered - think I'll probably just buy some pretty made cartons of formula for bottle feeds


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I might buy it just so it looks like i tried... lmao, I think in all honesty I used those cartons more than i expressed! I did that with both my children and neither had a problem breastfeeding. I just lied and told the midwife they were being exclusively breastfed. Which they were 95 % of the time. I just couldn't be bothered with the nipple confusion lecture; especially when i'm not convinced it is real at this point :haha: 

I just can't be bothered having to think about expressing before i go out for the day. There are just some places i will never be comfortable breastfeeding (although i am a big supporter of the public feeder) I just can't get over my anxiety enough to do it myself. I never go out though, I pop out occasionally and besides that i go to the park or to peoples houses. I do all my shopping online so it's not an issue for me to not feed in public as it very rarely comes up. lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I need mattresses for cot/moses basket/carrycot, more bedding, changing bag, pump, feeding pillow, nursing bras and breast pads, few more clothes, cot mobile, extra bouncy chair for downstairs and some sort of sling/carrier :wacko:


----------



## karlilay

Had a missed call on my phone from my doctors surgery, and it was a HV. She was lovely and just asked if i wanted anyone to pop round for a home visit before the birth, just a chance to ask questions and get some breast feeding, safe sleeping, and a chance to talk through birth options and aftercare. Iv had two babies already and they never offered this, but i think its brilliant. 
Shes coming round Fri at 1.30. Im hoping i can talk through my birth anxiety and get some advice on PND if i get it. 
Then i have a midwife appt next Wed, then a home visit from her the week after. Its flying!


----------



## Becyboo__x

vaniilla said:


> Becy - wow I can't believe they're telling you to look out for contractions, that makes it seem really close which I guess it isn't now.

It scared me but I guess she's just informing me incase anything does happen with her being quite low I don't think she expected it in fairness she was quite surprised when feeling the position but she could stay there until my due date or over still yet just all depends what she wants to do :lol: I'm hoping she stays put until 37+ anyway which I think will happen only 44 more days until due date seems closer in days plus I have a home visit Monday to talk about my home birth so that will put things more into reality I think nervous!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I also have a HV home visit appointment, on the 6th May. I'm a bit scared to be honest! I know I'll be tidying like mad before it haha so it'll stress me out.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My hv sent out a letter asking if I wanted them to come round before the birth ... I said no lol. I don't even like them hanging about afterwards ahaha. Must be a new thing they are doing though if so many of us have heard about it !


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I never had a home visit before birth with DS.. didn't meet the HV until after I had him. Is it a new thing or is it dependent on your area? X


----------



## Squig34

Happy 30 weeks Vaniilla! I hope the plumber has been by now?

Boo & Vaniilla my whooping cough jab was painful too, & my arm hurt for several days afterwards.

Glad you got good results, Pixie!

Lovely job on the blanket & nursery Joey :)

I don't have loads of nappies or even clothes; I'm not really sure what size to buy as I don't know how big baby will be. Have got most of the other things though, just need a bath and/or bath support, baby monitor, & mirror for the car. I've probably left something out but I have a list & am slowly getting there! Need to sort out my stuff to get my hospital bag packed.


----------



## vaniilla

I had my health visitor appointment today, she spent most of the appointment talking about the privatisation of the nhs :dohh: she wasn't able to answer any of my questions of labour as she said only a midwife can do that but she did give me useful leaflets for breastfeeding groups and drop in locations.


Squig - he finally showed up to fix it - over 3 hours late! when he finished he said it's going to cost the landlord the same as if he'd replaced it, I wish they had! we wouldn't have had to put up with it so long.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mine is a "welcome to the area" visit.. We moved over a year ago! She didn't even know I was pregnant when she rang, she was ringing regarding my 3yo!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I would much prefer a home visit! They don't commonly do those ere :(

On our Hosp tour or rather waiting for it! This place is massive!!!


----------



## GeralynB

What is a health visitor?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

They're evil little joy stealers who come to your house to tell you everything your doing wrong :rofl: 

LOL Geralyn a HV is like the second stage of support once we've been discharged by the midwife (about a week pp depending on complications) they do home visits to check on mum and baby and ask a million questions and run clinics every week where you can get baby weighed or go for advice. They're mostly very nice but can sometimes be a bit uppity. I had a friend who's HV wanted to inspect the baby's sleeping area and insisted on going in the bedroom to make sure they were doing it right. Not a chance would I have allowed that! 

I hate the health visitors just because most of my anxiety issues are around people being in/near my house. I hate visitors - I hate even my mum or my sisters visiting, the HV puts me in a total tizzy for a week, and then once she's gone I can't relax for days because my home feels all intruded on :-( 

To be fair the only thing the HV made a stink over last time was Carl helping out more, she made him make me a packed lunch every day before work because I was living on toast and coffee :haha:


----------



## karlilay

Aw my old HV was lovely, and this is new one, but she sounds nice too. Im not too sure what they can tell me that i don't already know when ive done it twice before, but it might be nice to talk through some of my anxiety's.

Watched One Born last night and it gave me the rage. The lady who decided before she got there that she wanted an epidural and then the midwife spent how ever long trying to convince her otherwise, and questioning why she wanted one. I just wanted to scream at her, because thats her right! No wonder people get such bad anxiety like me, when i felt like no one supported my choices in labour and i got no pain relief at all.
Really hope it will be different this time.


----------



## Dory85

karlilay said:


> Aw my old HV was lovely, and this is new one, but she sounds nice too. Im not too sure what they can tell me that i don't already know when ive done it twice before, but it might be nice to talk through some of my anxiety's.
> 
> Watched One Born last night and it gave me the rage. The lady who decided before she got there that she wanted an epidural and then the midwife spent how ever long trying to convince her otherwise, and questioning why she wanted one. I just wanted to scream at her, because thats her right! No wonder people get such bad anxiety like me, when i felt like no one supported my choices in labour and i got no pain relief at all.
> Really hope it will be different this time.

It's really difficult to make sure someone is making an informed decision without them feeling judged. I honestly think that's why there is such a breast/bottle debate. For example, I had diamorphine with my first and it didn't help. In hindsight I wish I'd never had it due to the poor effect it had on me and my daughter. I requested it solely out of fear of pain. My midwife could totally have talked me down if she'd tried.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I liked my HVs last time, I didn't have a home visit or anything that time, just saw them at the baby clinic for weighing. I have a bit of resentment towards them though as they kept reassuring me my son was feeding well even when he was dropping percentiles like crazy, I eventually got a referal to a lactation consultant and he had a lip and tongue tie which several HVs had missed. They also missed that he wasn't transferring milk for the majority of his marathon feeds.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Karli I had the total opposite, 2 midwives almost bullying me into an epidural! I'd been clear that I didn't want one before labour and although I wasn't coping with the pain I stuck to my wishes throughout. I accepted pethesine, and then they wouldn't let me try natural methods, moving around or even gas and air as they said if the pethedine hadn't helped then there was "no point in trying" wtf? I eventually got another midwife and gave birth with gas and air.


----------



## ehjmorris

Lil_Pixie said:


> Lol I haven't got any nappies or wipes yet!
> 
> Appointment was with a consultant. I didn't like her very much but the appt was very positive - the red cell antibodies result at 38 weeks was much better than at 12 weeks :dance: no further monitoring is required for that until baby is born when they test her cord blood, but it's not expected to be an issue
> 
> The cholestasis for now is just being monitored with the apps I already have (liver scan, growth scan and weekly monitoring and blood tests) I'm moving over to fully consultant led care now so I'll have all my antenatal appointments at the hospital instead of the community mw, but I'll see her next week because the consultant had no appointments. Thankfully it's not the same consultant I saw today because she was a bit of a snobby cow :rofl:

Oh i must of missed when you said you had cholestasis... i have been suffering with itchying really badly and am off tomorrow to get tested for ICP, what do they do exactly if you do have it?


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies

So as you know i had my 30 weeks scan today to check lil mans growth... well he hasnt grown much at all in the two weeks, they said they arnt concerned just yet and will have me back in 2 weeks again and decide at 34 weeks what the plan is.

Here is the results from the scan from 2 weeks ago and today... im worried that its slowing down a fair bit....
 



Attached Files:







20160409_094621_opt.jpg
File size: 28.5 KB
Views: 11









20160420_171234_opt.jpg
File size: 22.2 KB
Views: 12


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My HV last time was so lovely! But we live in a different area now so I'm hoping I won't get an awful one. 

I'm terrified of getting a mean midwife for labour and birth, the stories where they don't listen or refuse to believe mums scare me so much.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Has anyone had random cramps and diarrhoea that have came and gone? I was a bit worried last night as I woke up with painful cramps and then had an episode of diarrhoea, I managed to go back to sleep worried that I'd be up and down all night, but woke up feeling normal this morning and eating and drinking normally today. Baby is moving normally. Is it a pregnancy thing?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I get that exactly how you've described but I have IBS that's flared up more since I've become pregnant so it's happened every now and then throughout the whole pregnancy. It's extremely painful though :(


----------



## karlilay

Dory85 said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Aw my old HV was lovely, and this is new one, but she sounds nice too. Im not too sure what they can tell me that i don't already know when ive done it twice before, but it might be nice to talk through some of my anxiety's.
> 
> Watched One Born last night and it gave me the rage. The lady who decided before she got there that she wanted an epidural and then the midwife spent how ever long trying to convince her otherwise, and questioning why she wanted one. I just wanted to scream at her, because thats her right! No wonder people get such bad anxiety like me, when i felt like no one supported my choices in labour and i got no pain relief at all.
> Really hope it will be different this time.
> 
> It's really difficult to make sure someone is making an informed decision without them feeling judged. I honestly think that's why there is such a breast/bottle debate. For example, I had diamorphine with my first and it didn't help. In hindsight I wish I'd never had it due to the poor effect it had on me and my daughter. I requested it solely out of fear of pain. My midwife could totally have talked me down if she'd tried.Click to expand...

I totally understand, it's just so hard because they were both nurses and had both said they researched it and that's what she had decided on. And then to be quizzed by the midwife it just make me angry for her, when I was in labour with Zach I went to see my midwife in her lunch hour so she could give me a stretch and sweep (i was in labour and it kept stopping and starting) and she told my mum to try and leave off half hour when we got home because by the time we got to the hospital, I wouldnt have time for an epidural. 
I know it was all good intentions, she knew I could do it without, but it was really what I wanted, and I had the choice taken away from me, for the second time :(


----------



## karlilay

AngelofTroy said:


> Has anyone had random cramps and diarrhoea that have came and gone? I was a bit worried last night as I woke up with painful cramps and then had an episode of diarrhoea, I managed to go back to sleep worried that I'd be up and down all night, but woke up feeling normal this morning and eating and drinking normally today. Baby is moving normally. Is it a pregnancy thing?

I have been getting this for the past two weeks on and off. It comes on so quickly and then I sit on the toilet and wonder how I'm gunna make it through labour again :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

mommy - how did the hospital tour go?

I struggled to get any pain relief, I was crying and howling but they refused to even check me for ages because they were convinced I wasn't far along, I was even told to calm down because I was being hysterical for nothing! by the time they checked they decided I was too far along for an epidural and that I wouldn't keep still enough for them to get the anaesthetist anyway :growlmad:

Angel - I've had bouts of diarrhea on and off all pregnancy with cramps every now and then, hormones and your digestion slowing down cause havoc.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I really really hope our midwives this time listen to us all! We're informed educated women afterall and we know our own bodies. The right midwife can make all the difference and this time I've been advised to ask for somebody else if I don't feel we're a good match. The midwives during the night insisted I could only be monitored on the bed for example, but in the morning an angel of a midwife let me get up on my ball and just held the monitors in place if they slipped. And she moved the bed so the gas and air could reach. Such simple solutions that made all the difference!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ehj- hun don't worry yet! they're not worried so try not to be!!!! i totally understand but stress won't help you either hun. deep breaths and hang in there love.

karlilay i was told this time i should ASK for a nurse as soon as i get in there that's on board with my plans. Like, i should say hey i'd like a nurse who's on board with natural birthing so they can help me through it. which is pretty cool! i didn't know you could request nurses so i think you should try it! if there is something in particular you want!

Angel i get cramping and bouts of diarrhea as well. i have ibs normally, but not this kind so actually i've been better since being pregnant! i'm sure i'll go back to being in pain all the time after. I have ibs-c so i have a problem where i can't go at all rather than the diarrhea one.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Vaniilla the tour went pretty good! it was long and boring, and out of like 12 couples we're the ONLY ones that have done this before and i'm pretty sure we were the youngest, or at least we looked 12 in comparison to everyone else. We only did the tour since we've never been to this hosp before so it was kind of funny everyone else all surprised not only are we second time parents but we did it FIVE years ago. The showed us labor and delivery, got to learn their procedures, and we got to see a baby that was born just 2 & 1/2 hours prior. pretty cool. the only thing i thought was super odd was they only give you breakfast? they don't feed you meals like they did at the other hospital? very odd. 

DD spent the night at my moms last night so she had her first ever sleep over away from home! apparently she did very well, and after my mw appt today i'm going down to see & collect her. :) DH went to work at 6 so i've been alone in this house for the first time in my life! kind of creepy! we moved in here with her so i've never been alone lol. just me and the cat!


----------



## GeralynB

Having a HV come sounds annoying...I don't want anymore visitors than necessary with a newborn


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Sheesh it was always my understanding that MWs were supposedly so much better than doctors about listening to your needs during labor and being supportive but it sounds to me like unfortunately that isn't the case a lot of times. I had nobody question my judgement or try to push anything upon me that I didn't want but I did have a pretty awful nurse who was not a great support when I was in tremendous pain and I'm pretty sure was not accurate in her cervix checks so I spent way more time in agony when I could have been delivering my daughter instead. She was a travel nurse though so I know it is impossible to get her this time thank goodness because everyone else was great.


----------



## vaniilla

that's very strange that they only serve breakfast! I wonder why that is. We'll probably be the youngest at the hospital tour, doesn't help that I look very young either :dohh:

I'm glad DD had fun at her first sleepover! 


anyone else constantly thinking about what baby will look like?


----------



## Dory85

Nurses make the worst patients and I'm not one for keeping my mouth shut. Last time the midwife didn't believe I was in active labour so wasn't prepared to check me until after monitoring (baby had a high hr). After 20 mins I informed her I was removing the monitor if she didn't. He was born 3 minutes later. I think it's a bit scary to trust your instinct over their advice sometimes though.

Plenty of cramping here but mo diarrhoea. TMI - my discharge amount has reached new levels though and I lose bits of plug every day. I'm crossing my fingers it means I won't go overdue but know it means nothing really.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ehj I can't read those on my phone, and I'm not sure I could understand them in any case, but I wanted to send you a massive hug :hugs: it's so hard not to worry, even when the Dr's aren't concerned, but it's very reassuring that they feel confident leaving things another two weeks. There are so many other indicators of health other than size :hugs: 

For the cholestasis they can't do anything to treat it, I take antihistamines three times a day to control the itching and that's been amazing! Might be worth trying Piriton or something if the tests are negative? 

I've been tested for a million underlying issues not related to pregnancy (definitely hepatitis but I can't remember the other thibgs) and I'm having a scan on my liver tonight, I'll have a growth scan next week to make sure it hasn't restricted the baby's growth and I have weekly blood tests to monitor levels and weekly monitoring of the baby. 

Provided the levels stay within acceptable limits I'll have the baby around 38 weeks, but if they get too high they'll get her out sooner. 

:hugs: fingers crossed your results are good hun, let us know how it goes. 

I've had cramps and diarrhoea most days by now since I started taking these stupid iron tablets. Got to be honest I did question my ability to handle labour :haha: they were bad cramps, honest! I've been taking three iron tablets a day for two weeks and my hb levels have gone from 9.8 to 9.9 :dohh: not sure it was worth it!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ehj - not my area of expertise (not that any area is is) just wanted to send hugs :hugs: hopefully if the doctors are not too concerned at this point then that's good :) 

how stressful for you though x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I hated the way I was treated in labour last time, I was talked out of an epidural (then needed a spinal anyway for forceps) and I also felt there was no regard for my privacy and dignity during the labour and birth. And even afterwards.. I had a catheter as you do with an epi/spinal and had lots of family (in laws, parents, grandparents, brother and sil) come and visit that evening so had the bag thing covered up with the blanket, then someone came in announcing loudly they just needed to check it and really indiscreetly pulled up the blanket so everyone could see the big bag of my wee.. That was just one of many times I felt they could have been a little more considerate? I know they say about leaving your dignity at the door when you go in and give birth but it should still be considered :shrug:




karlilay said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone had random cramps and diarrhoea that have came and gone? I was a bit worried last night as I woke up with painful cramps and then had an episode of diarrhoea, I managed to go back to sleep worried that I'd be up and down all night, but woke up feeling normal this morning and eating and drinking normally today. Baby is moving normally. Is it a pregnancy thing?
> 
> I have been getting this for the past two weeks on and off. It comes on so quickly and then I sit on the toilet and wonder how I'm gunna make it through labour again :rofl:Click to expand...

Haha I'm exactly the same, whenever I get a bad bout of IBS and end up doubled over in agony on the loo I always then remember how labour is more painful and start panicking :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Ehj, what is your instinct telling you? I'm no expert either so I don't really want to say much; it looks to me like it's mainly baby's AC which is dropping back although it's still good at around the 50th centile. However, I think if you want more of an explanation about why they aren't concerned yet & an idea of what will be done after your next scan if this trend continues, then they should explain that to you - can you speak to your consultant, even on the phone? After your loss, it's a shame they aren't setting a lower threshold for you; your anxiety is so understandable :hugs:

What bedding do I need? I have a couple of fitted sheets for the crib & a couple of blankets... as well as the crib, I have a carrycot.


----------



## joeybrooks

I have to be honest and admit I remember very little about labour. It was so traumatic and out of control I think I have subconsciously pushed it out of my mind. I remember there being a lot of people, a few doctors, an anaesthetist, a few midwives and my birthing partners. They were all trying to explain to me what was happening and although I knew it was bad, with the gas and air I was just so chilled I didn't seem to care. I did have ptsd after it and had to have two separate 8 session courses of counselling g before I considered getting pregnant again but tbh I think it is worse for my husband and my mum because they were both very much aware of what was happening and were totally helpless. My husband jokes about how hard it was on him but I know deep down he is terrified of it happening again.

The midwives I had during labour were fantastic, I knew they were in control of everything and they did let me know what was happening at every stage. My hardest part and almost more upsetting than the traumatic labour was the 7 day stay I had afterwards. As we all know the hospital does its best to get you out as quick as possible so to be fair they really are short stay places, but having to be there for a week was like living hell. I'm a stickler for rules and follow them to a tee, so it pissed me off that everyone ignored the two visitors at a time rule. I was trying to figure out breastfeeding and my neighbour had that many visitors they were practically behind my curtain. 

I know labour isn't easy or simple for anyone, but having gone through what I had I was just ignored. I was still so sick, had an IV, needed a blood transfusion and was struggling with breastfeeding and one of the midwives actually said, when I asked if I could have a clean sheet because my son peed on mine (it was 11pm and I'd been waiting 2 hours for it, so I asked again), there are 19 other women on this ward, we will get to you when we can. I just felt so patronised and dismissed on that ward. My midwife actually told me to put in. Y birth plan that I am not to be sent to that ward post delivery. I really hope they can honour that but it would make for an awkward stay on the ward if they couldn't.

Sorry I really went off on one there but it still really bothers me.

On a lighter note I have my GTT test tomorrow morning as the baby is off the chart in terms of size and apparently already weighs 4.5lb. Really hope it is negative.


----------



## Boo44

I had a check up scan today and the EFW is 4lb 15oz - I'm terrified at how big that seems?? Both my other boys have been 7lb something so I was hoping for similar. She said the abdomen would be bound to measure bigger due to his cystic kidney so that's ok. But his legs are measuring at 34 weeks! Anyway he looked good and his kidney is stable. I'm just hoping he's not 'too big' and that the newborn clothes I've bought fit him!

Ehj :hug: did they not want a Doppler and AFI in one week rather than just do a straight 2 week wait? I'm not an expert and would be reassured if they are xx you could always ring and ask if you've got questions since you went xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm convinced my baby isn't head down, I think she's transverse at the moment. If I'm concerned will they scan me to check does anyone know?


----------



## ehjmorris

From when she was doing the measurements baby only grew less than half a week in 2 weeks, that doesn't sound right to me, also he didnt stick much weight on either. 
I know they say they arnt worried, i just want him here safe!

Im not sure why they are doing just 2 weeks straight without any more monitoring but i have a doppler at home I can listen to him on if i feel worried, im definitely going to be keeping and eye on his movements


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm convinced my baby isn't head down, I think she's transverse at the moment. If I'm concerned will they scan me to check does anyone know?

I wouldn't have thought so until 36 weeks because it's only then that they would talk about options. 

I am so aware of my braxton hicks these days. They're accompanied by pressure in the nether regions and so uncomfortable!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo can you work out estimated birth weights from their weight at this point? 

Although I'm not too sure on the accuracy of estimating weights on scans? I had a scan at 38 weeks with DS and they estimated him being over 7lbs at that point, he was born over three weeks later at 6lb 3oz. My SIL also had growth scans which were very inaccurate so I'm a bit skeptical. Not sure what the actual figures are on their reliability though X


----------



## Squig34

Ehj, they do say not yo rely on doppler if you feel movements are lessening - go to hospital if you're worried. Hmm half a week's growth in two weeks does sound like very little; I suppose babies can have growth spurts so I guess you'll know better in a couple of weeks, but don't let them fob you off if he hasn't grown at least 2 weeks then.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm convinced my baby isn't head down, I think she's transverse at the moment. If I'm concerned will they scan me to check does anyone know?

After 36 weeks they will =) if midwife can't tell etc.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Growth scans are so odd.... my first baby they kept telling me to expect a tiny baby (5lb) like they were adamant about it and he was 7lb 7 which I believe was the average at the time.. I think it has gone up slightly now. My second I was told to expect big and they guessed at 8 from growth scans and he was 9. Seems like alot of guess work! I think they are good for checking there has been growth but I think pretty useless at guessing a birth weight etc =)


----------



## Starlight32

Just wanted to pop in tonight and say I hope everyone is doing well <3

Trying to think of all the last minute things I still need...

Does anyone not sleep in a bra these days? I keep hearing it's bad but my ribs/ top bump area hurts so bad that I can't stand a bra. I guess saggy boobs are in my future.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't sleep in a bra, there's no way I could handle that with how sensitive they are right now. My boobs are tiny though!


----------



## gaiagirl

Omg I have never slept in a bra, except when newly nursing and leaking everywhere. Otherwise not a single night in my life! 

Sorry I haven't checked in much, I find it hard to keep up!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I ALWAYS sleep in a bra - my boobs hurt when I don't. I only have little diddies though so I don't have underwired bras - most of them are just like stretchy crop tops :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I only wear a bra for the really heavy breastfeeding nights... you know when it's just going everywhere lmao. I have an awful habit of feeding from the same boob all night. Basically the side nearest to baby gets used and the other one ends up the size of my head. Gives dh a chuckle though.. but sometimes it just goes crazy and pours milk everywhere. I need a bra then... Ova wise I don't bother. I have often slept on or with a towel in order to avoid wearing a bra. I'm so fussy haha


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> Just wanted to pop in tonight and say I hope everyone is doing well <3
> 
> Trying to think of all the last minute things I still need...
> 
> Does anyone not sleep in a bra these days? I keep hearing it's bad but my ribs/ top bump area hurts so bad that I can't stand a bra. I guess saggy boobs are in my future.

I very rarely wear a bra to bed normally - it's too uncomfortable. I recently started having to wear my feeding sleep bras again though because otherwise they leak and rolling unto a wet patch in the middle of the night is not pleasant.


----------



## Boo44

I never wear a bra in the night apart from when I'm breastfeeding at the beginning and even then it's more a crop top type nursing bra. My boobs have grown MASSIVE this pregnancy for the first time ever. Can't wait to get my 34A boobs back after!!!

Yeah I think the estimated weight from scans can be totally off she said they quote it can be 1lb wrong either way. Am sure my boy will be another nice 7lber fingers crossed x


----------



## AngelofTroy

One more month at work. I can't Cope with working overnight shifts much longer. I had 1.5 hours sleep last night.


----------



## Becyboo__x

34 weeks today

Crazy still feels ages away though yet-!


----------



## vaniilla

I hardly wear a bra during the day let alone at night, too uncomfortable and even when I wear 'comfy' bras the band around the bottom always makes my skin really sore. 

Angel - that is crazy! I wouldn't be able to function today on that little sleep, are you able to sneak in a nap during the day?

Becy - happy 34 weeks! 


I can't wait till next year! we're finally buying a house (we're going to start looking just before christmas and hopefully find the right place before Summer) and I can't wait to get out of this house, it's very pretty with high windows etc etc but needs so much work and our neighbours on the right are students, every september we're hoping it's not morons, this year we've had idiots that party till late most Fridays with their stupid loud music and yelling. :growlmad: I can't leave soon enough!


----------



## Dory85

Becyboo__x said:


> 34 weeks today
> 
> Crazy still feels ages away though yet-!

Last night I realised I'm at my 34 week appointment I'll be 34+2. I had my second and 37+2. I tried to think of all the things I need to get done it that time including normal things like nursery and swimming lessons and it suddenly felt very close lol!


----------



## Becyboo__x

& here's my 34wk bump I really can't imagine getting any bigger!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My boobs have got absolutely enormous! I feel like a cow. My bump is pretty tiny though, I feel like its barely grown the past few weeks but you can feel that baby definitely has. It just feels like my skin then big hard baby parts underneath with not a lot of water and cushioning. It's so painful when he/she moves. 

Happy 34 weeks Beccy! That sounds so far along now! And great bump X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I love the shape of your bump becy. Mine just looks odd I think ! 

Like I have eaten too many pies ?! :haha:

Here is my 30 week bump ! :)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2892.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Starlight32

Cute bumps!

Thanks for the bra responses ladies. My googling made it seem like everyone wears a bra to bed. I use to always wear a bra to bed (sports bra) but I haven't been able for the past 10 weeks because it aggregates my rib pain. I've also been pretty lax about wearing one during the day when I'm home. My breasts aren't very big and they actually look smaller now because of my bump. Pre pregnancy, I was really thin and I think it made my breasts look bigger lol.


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely bumps becy & rhi:flower: Rhi I don't think your bump looks strange at all.


Our growth scan came through for 3 weeks time, why did they have to book it at 2pm :dohh: and why don't they pick up!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I love the shape of your bump becy. Mine just looks odd I think !
> 
> Like I have eaten too many pies ?! :haha:
> 
> Here is my 30 week bump ! :)

Mine went a odd shape then dropped now like this :dohh:

You look great-!!
Happy 30 weeks



Starlight32 said:


> Cute bumps!
> 
> Thanks for the bra responses ladies. My googling made it seem like everyone wears a bra to bed. I use to always wear a bra to bed (sports bra) but I haven't been able for the past 10 weeks because it aggregates my rib pain. I've also been pretty lax about wearing one during the day when I'm home. My breasts aren't very big and they actually look smaller now because of my bump. Pre pregnancy, I was really thin and I think it made my breasts look bigger lol.

You sound exactly like me I always wore a bra to bed I still do from time to time but more sports bra now which is more comfortable I got a few from primark which are really good tbh. I found I've had to take wire out most my bras because that's making it more uncomfortable. My boobs look non exsistant now with the bump so far out :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Lovely bumps becy & rhi:flower: Rhi I don't think your bump looks strange at all.
> 
> 
> Our growth scan came through for 3 weeks time, why did they have to book it at 2pm :dohh: and why don't they pick up!



Cos they are giant pains in the bum! haha. 

It's always so hard to get someone on the phone in hospitals. I needed a scan on my neck last year (swollen lymph nodes) and i went to the dr and they gave me a bit of paper with a number and a password on and then told me to sort it myself (thanks?!) and it rang every day for a week, I thought there must have been a problem with the number, but on like day 6/7 i just didn't give up; it was something around 49 minutes, I remember cos i was sat at my mums and we left it on speaker whilst drinking coffee and timed it lmao. Eventually they answered the phone like "YEAH?" When i asked them if it was normal for someone to ring for that long they explained it was a busy department... right well, then maybe someone should think of a better way to allocate appointments then. Blimey !! :growlmad:


----------



## vaniilla

That would have made furious! if it takes them that long to answer the phones then either hire more staff or make the system computerised! 

after calling all morning someone picked up, put me through to department who told me it wasn't their job but they would do me favour and change my appointment anyway :wacko: I have to wait for them to call back now. :dohh:


----------



## MiraclesHappn

I'm glad I'm not the only one worried about having a big baby this time based on growth scan! My first was pretty petite so it will be so weird to have a chunk this time around. I got her newborn clothes packed and hung up in the closet and am really hoping she fits in them!


----------



## karlilay

Im the opposite this time. My first two were 8.5 and then 9.5 and i expected to have another big one, but im measuring behind all the way, and i measured my own tummy yesterday and got 30cm three times. Which would make me nearly 4 weeks behind, so im thinking this one is going to be smaller. Will be a culture shock for sure, Zach looked like he could have gone to school when he was born :rofl:


----------



## GeralynB

MiraclesHappn said:


> Sheesh it was always my understanding that MWs were supposedly so much better than doctors about listening to your needs during labor and being supportive but it sounds to me like unfortunately that isn't the case a lot of times. I had nobody question my judgement or try to push anything upon me that I didn't want but I did have a pretty awful nurse who was not a great support when I was in tremendous pain and I'm pretty sure was not accurate in her cervix checks so I spent way more time in agony when I could have been delivering my daughter instead. She was a travel nurse though so I know it is impossible to get her this time thank goodness because everyone else was great.

I feel like it depends where you live. In the UK having a midwife is the norm and there are so many of them so they might not be as sensitive and understanding of the mother. Here in the US most people use doctors and midwives are not the norm. I think the women that choose to become midwives here do it because they really care and want to make a difference. My experience with midwives has been amazing. If I had used an OB with my son I would have definitely ended up with a c section but my midwife was willing to wait the 40 hours my body needed to do what it had to do. After 24 hours with broken waters an OB would have been pushing for a section


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm very interested to find out how our little girl is measuring up in our growth scan next week. Xander was 9lb 15oz and I'm measuring 5 weeks ahead so it's been assumed she will be pretty hefty - no way to really know until she's here though


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Just wanted to pop in tonight and say I hope everyone is doing well <3
> 
> Trying to think of all the last minute things I still need...
> 
> Does anyone not sleep in a bra these days? I keep hearing it's bad but my ribs/ top bump area hurts so bad that I can't stand a bra. I guess saggy boobs are in my future.

I haven't worn a bra since first tri. like 9 weeks? whenever the bbs stopped hurting i dropped the bra. i never wear one to sleep. I wear them after birth to keep a pad in cause omg i leak so bad during the night.

my mw appt was yesterday, uterus is measuring 30, i gained 2 lbs (total 14) bp low again so more iron for me yay, and that's really it. nothing exciting. next appt 2 weeks.

oh and my 31+4
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=940982&amp;d=1461241117


----------



## vaniilla

mommy - cute bump pic :flower: I'm glad I'm not the only one who's ditched the bra :haha:


https://i67.tinypic.com/dln56w.jpg 
Our wool liner came, I'm sticking it on top of the cocoon :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Awesome bump! mommy (my god that was strange to write haha) 

Vanilla that looks so comfy and i'm soooo tired it make me want to go for a nap, odd yeah? haha. 

If i ditched the bra i wouldn't have any boobs, my bra GIVES me my boobs lmao, or at least gives the appearance of boobs lol.


----------



## Dory85

Been thinking about my 34 week appointment and how she'll be checking my Hb again. Has anyone NOT taken the iron tablets they were prescribed? I took mine for about a week but then stopped because I just couldn't function at work. I was only borderline though. My level was 102 and the cut off is 105. My ferritin was only 9 though which is pretty low so I'm wondering what they'll do if my Hb has dropped again?


----------



## Dory85

I did speak to one of the consultants at work when he was checking me over for a funny turn and he said he didn't think it would be a concern but then he is a medical consultant, not obs and gynae.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory what about them was causing you problems? 

I had been taking three pills a day (went up from 9.8 to 9.9 so hardly worth it) for some reason they've put it down to 2 a day so I can't imagine they're doing anything for me at this point. 

I'll keep taking them though, a few Dr's have suggested I only needed the blood transfusions after my section because my hb was only 9.6 when I arrived.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dory85 said:


> Been thinking about my 34 week appointment and how she'll be checking my Hb again. Has anyone NOT taken the iron tablets they were prescribed? I took mine for about a week but then stopped because I just couldn't function at work. I was only borderline though. My level was 102 and the cut off is 105. My ferritin was only 9 though which is pretty low so I'm wondering what they'll do if my Hb has dropped again?

Mine were 106 and she said that was borderline and I needed iron tablets but mainly due to me having home birth I can't let them drop any lower.. I didn't get mine because they messed my prescription up so didn't take them for 2 weeks .. Was taking multi vitamins though with iron just from supermarket. I had my blood re took Tuesday to check it again started taking prescribed as she did me another one Wednesday I'm going to stick to mine due to I want to go ahead with home birth and I'm terrified of anything going wrong and blood transfusions etc she said it should help for time have left I'm hoping it does


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am using spatone and I will take iron tablets prescribed from the doctor. 
Last pregnancy my iron was low 2 weeks before my due date and they were questioning my home birth plans. I took my iron with orange juice religiously every day and got my levels up quickly. 
Always take with vitamin c for better absorption. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Dory what about them was causing you problems?
> 
> I had been taking three pills a day (went up from 9.8 to 9.9 so hardly worth it) for some reason they've put it down to 2 a day so I can't imagine they're doing anything for me at this point.
> 
> I'll keep taking them though, a few Dr's have suggested I only needed the blood transfusions after my section because my hb was only 9.6 when I arrived.

They made me feel more sick than I already did. I went from struggling through my mornings to having to sit down to draw up iv's and set infusion pumps which is ridiculous in such an acute environment.

They did prescribe 3 a day though which seems excessive to me given my Hb levels though I don't know if they did that because of my ferritin.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been feeling sick a lot lately but I didn't even consider it might have been the iron tablets :dohh: maybe two a day will be easier? 

I'm sure I read there was an alternative if the regular iron tablets were causing you trouble?


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - Are you able to just have two? I'm taking spatone when it arrives as my levels are only slightly low, are you able to have it too and just use the tablets to top it up? it definitely can't be nice having to put up with nausea whilst trying to work.


----------



## karlilay

I stopped taking my iron because they made me ill too :(


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> Dory - Are you able to just have two? I'm taking spatone when it arrives as my levels are only slightly low, are you able to have it too and just use the tablets to top it up? it definitely can't be nice having to put up with nausea whilst trying to work.

I'm not working anymore but still reluctant to go back on them when I already struggle with nausea with my 1 and 3 year old.

I've thought about spa tone but then my brain asks me why they don't just recommend that instead of the tablets if it would do the job. I might look into it later tonight.


----------



## vaniilla

I hope someone can offer some advice - every now and then I'm getting period like pain in my pubic bone area that lasts for a few minutes and I don't know what it is, I thought braxton hicks weren't supposed to hurt and my stomach doesn't go hard or anything? I'm just here and it started randomly again :shrug:


edit - I think I'm going to call the midwife, I'm getting cramps every 2/3 minutes, it's probably nothing but walking around isn't changing things and it's starting to worry me.


----------



## karlilay

I have just logged onto here to say ive been getting pains all day today :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: vanilla let us know what the mw says! 

Karli are you concerned? Make sure you get checked out if the pains are worrying you


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Vanilla hope all is okay be sure to update us! :hugs:

I agree if you're concerned then get checked karli X


----------



## AngelofTroy

Vanilla and Karli, hope the pains are nothing to worry about and go away soon :hugs: Update us when you've spoken to the midwife vanilla xx


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Been thinking about my 34 week appointment and how she'll be checking my Hb again. Has anyone NOT taken the iron tablets they were prescribed? I took mine for about a week but then stopped because I just couldn't function at work. I was only borderline though. My level was 102 and the cut off is 105. My ferritin was only 9 though which is pretty low so I'm wondering what they'll do if my Hb has dropped again?


I would definitely take them if at all possible if I were you - 6 weeks is plenty of time for the level to drop below 10 and then you're left with hardly any reserves for labour. Nobody's Hb will go up from now onwards so anything to keep it above 10 is definitely desirable. My cousin had a baby this week and her Hb was borderline at 28 weeks so they left it, and she had a bit of a bleed after a nice normal delivery but has ended up with needing a transfusion and they think she'd probably dropped to 9 or so pre-labour, and so had no reserves

I can definitely recommend spa tone, it has helped me get my Hb up after delivering twice now, and I've found an apple flavoured one which is actually fine, and my Hb was nice and high at 28 weeks (although I still feel like rubbish and feel sickly all the time so that must just be pregnancy for me!!)


----------



## mommyxofxone

OK first what is spatone? 

And vaniila and karlilay please keep us posted!!

I know wih my last pregnancy thy put me on a slow release iron tablet to help with sickness? I've not had any issues with the iron this time around (and didn't first time) but I think it's good to look into slow release if you can!


----------



## Tinky_82

Vaniilla and Karilay I hope it's all ok but best to check if you are worried. 
I had some pains bit it was digestive system related plus I overdid it at work.


----------



## karlilay

I'm not very concerned because the baby has dropped in the past two days, she either engaged or her bums dropped into my pelvis. She has been so high up in my ribs it's really really changed everything. The pains ive had aphave been mainly sciatic but lots of pain just under my belly button somewhere, it feels like stretching muscles. I can feel the baby in a whole different position to where she's been for the last 33 weeks so I'm sure my body is just adjusting, things are better since I came up to bed with the kids and layed down though. :) Thanks everyone xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had my 32 week growth scan today and all is looking fine with baby. I've also been told to take iron but I really don't want to, the constipation is just awful when I take it. Can I take spatone instead and just improve diet? 

I'm terrified of a blood transfusion, it's one of my big fears regarding labour and birth.


----------



## Boo44

mommyxofxone said:


> OK first what is spatone?
> 
> And vaniila and karlilay please keep us posted!!
> 
> I know wih my last pregnancy thy put me on a slow release iron tablet to help with sickness? I've not had any issues with the iron this time around (and didn't first time) but I think it's good to look into slow release if you can!

Spatone is basically a liquid which comes in sachets and contains a dose of iron. Compared to iron supplementation in the prescribed form the dose is quite tiny. But used alongside some iron tablets or just used when pregnant in general, it can be great to keep levels stable. The only issue is it tastes of strong metal! But a new Apple flavour one tastes fine to me x


----------



## Dory85

I've had a look at spatone and the elemental iron really is tiny. There's lots of personal stories on the Web where people's Hb's dropped massively. Think I'm going to have to suck it up and at least try to take one tablet a day.

After tomorrow though. Hubby has his oncologist appointment tomorrow. DD's consultant appointment came through for the end of next week too which is a relief.


----------



## joeybrooks

Has my GTT today. Will get the results tomorrow. Between the second and third set of bloods I got really light headed and nauseous and that last hour was a killer because there was no way I was throwing up and having to repeat the test. Turns out I have caught my sons tummy bug. It is horrible, I can't keep anything down and the wretching is giving me so much bump pain. Also spending so. Ugh time with my head in the toilet is bringing back terrible first tri memories.


----------



## Boo44

joeybrooks said:


> Has my GTT today. Will get the results tomorrow. Between the second and third set of bloods I got really light headed and nauseous and that last hour was a killer because there was no way I was throwing up and having to repeat the test. Turns out I have caught my sons tummy bug. It is horrible, I can't keep anything down and the wretching is giving me so much bump pain. Also spending so. Ugh time with my head in the toilet is bringing back terrible first tri memories.

Oh no joey :hugs: I hope it passes over quickly


----------



## Tinky_82

I hope the bug is short lived Joey :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh no Joey that sounds horrendous! Hope it's over quickly :hugs: X


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry joey that sounds awful :( 

Anyone else struggling with exhaustion now? I work nights twice a week so that's probably a big part of it but I am just beyond exhausted now. I fall asleep reading to my 3yo on a daily basis and I could cry every morning at the thought of having to actually do stuff all day before bedtime!!! My iron has been good all along so I doubt it's that, but I will ask them to check at my appointment next week because this is getting ridiculous! I've not seen a midwife or anyone in nearly 6 weeks and my appointment is a week today.. Feels like they've forgotten me!


----------



## Starlight32

I hope everyone who isn't feeling well starts to feel better soon <3

I've been binging on ice cream this week. I'm nervous about my weight gain now.


----------



## vaniilla

Thank you for the kind words guys. After posting I called the hospital who told me to go in, I was admitted overnight and just got back home. It was quite scary, I was having mild contractions all night but they did a scan and internal checks and my cervix was still high and closed, I have to say it felt very daunting being in the delivery ward till midnight. Some paracetamol and codeine helped with the pain and by morning the contractions had stopped. They think it was caused by a UTI, hopefully it doesn't happen again!!!

Karli - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better now :hugs:

Tink - I'm glad the growth scan went well :) 

Joey - get well soon :hugs: I hope you get good results for your GTT.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

AngelofTroy said:


> Sorry joey that sounds awful :(
> 
> Anyone else struggling with exhaustion now? I work nights twice a week so that's probably a big part of it but I am just beyond exhausted now. I fall asleep reading to my 3yo on a daily basis and I could cry every morning at the thought of having to actually do stuff all day before bedtime!!! My iron has been good all along so I doubt it's that, but I will ask them to check at my appointment next week because this is getting ridiculous! I've not seen a midwife or anyone in nearly 6 weeks and my appointment is a week today.. Feels like they've forgotten me!

it does feel like forever between appointments doesn't it. Can never understand why the appointments get less when you have had more than one child. I asked about it before and was told it's because the risk of preeclampsia was lowered; i pointed out that as it was my second child that was true but as it was also my first child with my current partner that it actually meant my risks were the same. She wasn't impressed and just waffled on about nhs policy etc etc. I wasn't ever concerned about preeclampsia i just like to keep them on their toes :haha: 

my mum keeps saying "are you sure it's not every 2 weeks, it used to be every 2 weeks from 28 weeks" And i'm like well ... it's not haha and i'm sure. :haha: 

Sorry you are feeling so exhausted though :hugs: final stretch now hun! :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Thank you for the kind words guys. After posting I called the hospital who told me to go in, I was admitted overnight and just got back home. It was quite scary, I was having mild contractions all night but they did a scan and internal checks and my cervix was still high and closed, I have to say it felt very daunting being in the delivery ward till midnight. Some paracetamol and codeine helped with the pain and by morning the contractions had stopped. They think it was caused by a UTI, hopefully it doesn't happen again!!!
> 
> Karli - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better now :hugs:
> 
> Tink - I'm glad the growth scan went well :)
> 
> Joey - get well soon :hugs: I hope you get good results for your GTT.


Glad to hear everything is well! I was concerned when you hadn't posted when i woke up this morning! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad everything is okay vanilla! X


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, glad you're doing ok!


----------



## mommyxofxone

joey you're a trooper keeping that crap down with a stomach bug! omg! way to go! i hope your results come back fine!

angel- YES i am!!! but my bp also has dropped down again so i'm sure that has something to do with it for me.

vaniila- i'm so glad everything is ok!!!

starlight- i ate ice cream, and milkshakes constantly with my first. I gained exactly 30 pounds by the end. right in the recommended weight gain range. i didn't worry about it too much because i dreamed about it, and that's what dd seemed to really really want. this one? not so much.

Rhi- i think it's really weird you have less appts too. Ours here is the same for first baby and each after. so my next appt is in 2 weeks. it helps pass the time! 



afm- does anyone know about measurements? with dd if i was 30 weeks i was measuring two ahead at 32. With this one, i'm 31 measuring 30 my midwife said that was totally fine but does anyone know what that actually means? does it mean he's on the smaller end?


----------



## karlilay

Vanilla - im thinking i might have a uti too :( I cant get to the doctors though, i don't drive, so going to have to wait until Monday. Baby is kicking and happy in there, i just feel a constant need to wee and a bit of pain at the end of a wee. 

HVs are on their way round for home check. Wonder what they want. Theyre not going upstairs for shiz, its like a war zone up there :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla so glad everything is OK :hugs: it sounds very scary, fingers crossed you don't have to go through that again 

Angel I'm struggling now too. Even just on Monday I was feeling fairly good, but every day has gotten harder to drag myself through. Today I had a list of about 18 people I needed to visit in my building to complete some assessments. I could get a chair and sit at all of their desks but I only made it through 6, the thought of just walking to the rest of them broke my little heart so I went back to my desk :dohh: 

As far as iron goes. Mine was fine at 25 weeks (11.2 I think) and had gone down to 9.8 by 28 weeks so it definitely could be a factor. Have you got long left to work? :hugs: I hope you can get some decent rest over the weekend


----------



## Tinky_82

Glad all is well vaniilla - that must be scary.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Vanilla so glad everything is OK :hugs: it sounds very scary, fingers crossed you don't have to go through that again
> 
> Angel I'm struggling now too. Even just on Monday I was feeling fairly good, but every day has gotten harder to drag myself through. Today I had a list of about 18 people I needed to visit in my building to complete some assessments. I could get a chair and sit at all of their desks but I only made it through 6, the thought of just walking to the rest of them broke my little heart so I went back to my desk :dohh:
> 
> As far as iron goes. Mine was fine at 25 weeks (11.2 I think) and had gone down to 9.8 by 28 weeks so it definitely could be a factor. Have you got long left to work? :hugs: I hope you can get some decent rest over the weekend

My last shift is the night of the 18-19th may. Yawwwwwwwwwwn


----------



## Dory85

So pleased to hear they settled down vanilla.

My hv has also made arrangements for an antenatal visit next week (except I'll be at centre parcs). I had one last time and it was just questions about whether there has been domestic violence, how you intend to feed and a LOT of leaflets. I think they just do it to identify families whom might need extra support.

Oncologist appointment was ok. She agreed he needs another mri and wants to take them back up to 6 monthly. She's also referring him to the pain management team because of the amount of painkillers he has to take daily. Finally she thinks we ate lacking support so is referring him to the palliative team/mamillan to see if there is any support or funding because we're not entitled to any benefits and he is likely to deteriorate at some point. So a bit of a downer but at least we're not feeling quite so abandoned now?


----------



## karlilay

MY HV was lovely. She wants to refer me to Perinatal MH team to manage my anxiety around the birth. And my fear of developing PND. I cant wait to talk to someone who understands the fear i have of natural birth because no one 'gets it; irl :(


----------



## Dory85

That's brilliant Karli. I didn't even realise such a team existed!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thats great Karli, I am also hoping to get a referral as the CBT I was referred for still hasn't come through despite me apparently being a 'priority' because I'm pregnant. I did a telephone assessment which scored me at 21/21 for anxiety! And quite high for depression too. I was told I'd get 6 sessions asap but I've only got 6 weeks if pregnancy left and I've heard nothing so I guess I'm not getting any help. Luckily things are better than they were but I am still struggling a lot and am very very anxious about how I will cope mentally when baby is here and I know I'm at serious risk of developing pnd but nobody seems interested! I have a HV home visit on May 6th.


----------



## karlilay

Thats a shame :( I have had CBT before and i loved it. I actually loved having a therapist that i went to talk to once a week, it was so nice to have that time to myself to talk through stuff.

Im not sure what will happen now, but hopefully they will support me through the labour and birth a bit and just give me extra monitoring. I do feel like its all slipping into place finally though and feels good to not worry so much, and actually enjoy putting stuff into my hospital bag.

The visit was really nice and relaxed, she asked about BF and i said i havent with the others but i might this time, she wasnt pushy at all and gave me a leaflet if i wanted to have a look. Hopefully you will have a good visit too angel and maybe it will speed your CBT up xx


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I'm sorry you're left waiting around, definitely chase them up, it's sad that you even have to, you shouldn't have to chase up treatment that's so crucial :hugs: 

Karli - I'm glad your hv was nice :)


Dory - I'm glad to hear you're getting some support now, big virtual hugs for you, it must all be stressful for you to cope with, I hope that you're able to get some support and funding :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Vaniilla, so glad to hear all turned out to be ok.

Dory, sorry to hear the appointment wasn't as positive as you'd hoped; I hope they can get you & your DH some extra support, I'm sure it would really help.

Get well soon, Joey.

Good news that you're getting some support Karli!

I must be the only one who doesn't have low iron levels! In fact I'm probably one who's overall suffering least physically or mentally, despite my otherwise high risk pregnancy! It's hard to remember when I'm feeling achy & nauseous, but actually I'm pretty lucky! Had our first antenatal class last night. Pretty useful & informative &#9786;


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies. Thanks for all the well wishes. It was a rough day and night but the ug has passed and I'm feeling a wee bit better. Oh and my test came back clear so no diabetes, so pleased!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol squig I think I'm just a whiner :haha: 

Dory I'm glad you feel a bit more supported,but I'm so sorry your family has to go through this stress :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

lol Squig good for you! My iron was 136 at 30 weeks I was pretty pleased with that :D


----------



## vaniilla

My iron levels are low but the midwives can't decide between them :haha: one called up to say your ferritin levels are low and we would like to prescribe iron, literally the next day another midwife calls unaware of the first midwife calling and says good news your iron levels are low but not so low you need to take anything. Make of that what you will :rofl:


joey - fantastic news! :dance:


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> My iron levels are low but the midwives can't decide between them :haha: one called up to say your ferritin levels are low and we would like to prescribe iron, literally the next day another midwife calls unaware of the first midwife calling and says good news your iron levels are low but not so low you need to take anything. Make of that what you will :rofl:
> 
> 
> joey - fantastic news! :dance:

Are you in the uk? I'm pretty sure the guideline is that Hb needs to be 105 or above at 28 weeks. Ferritin etc is only looks at after because it tells us more about the other levels.

They should write your levels in your notes (if you've had an appointment since).


----------



## Squig34

Good news on the GTT Joey :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awesome news Joey!!!


Anyone else have episodes of braxton Hicks during the day where they get like five or more in a row? My mw told me if I have a ton in a half hour (what the hell is a ton?) I'm supposed to call but it's always been like this for me. Like I just had three or four but I never would've even thought of it at all minus what she said on Wednesday. I mean it's normal for me. But I'm a tad freaked out now


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I assume my levels are all good... but my notes are blank (already had that rant LMAO) so I have no idea.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I assume my levels are all good... but my notes are blank (already had that rant LMAO) so I have no idea.

Rhi, you should have received a letter with your blood results to pop in your notes. Xx

Joey, glad to hear the sickness bug has gone and you passed the GTT. 

Mommy, I don't think I get BH, so I'm no help at all! If you are concerned perhaps call the MW and ask her. I'm sure it's all normal though. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Teeny Weeny said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> I assume my levels are all good... but my notes are blank (already had that rant LMAO) so I have no idea.
> 
> Rhi, you should have received a letter with your blood results to pop in your notes. Xx
> 
> Joey, glad to hear the sickness bug has gone and you passed the GTT.
> 
> Mommy, I don't think I get BH, so I'm no help at all! If you are concerned perhaps call the MW and ask her. I'm sure it's all normal though. XxClick to expand...

Does everyone get a letter with their results on? I don't... I am really naughty though (I could lose my job for it) and get the doctors at worm to look up my results for me.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I did when I was pregnant with Xander, but this time I had my 28 week bloods done twice and didn't get a letter either time. The only thing in my notes is the HB results, and that's only because they hand wrote it on the cholestasis bloods sheet :shrug: no clue what other tests they did or whether they were fine. 

Mommy I get a lot of bh. Sometimes just a few times a day, other times every few minutes for a while. It was the same when I had xander, they just got more frequent the bigger I got so I haven't been worried about it at all.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> My iron levels are low but the midwives can't decide between them :haha: one called up to say your ferritin levels are low and we would like to prescribe iron, literally the next day another midwife calls unaware of the first midwife calling and says good news your iron levels are low but not so low you need to take anything. Make of that what you will :rofl:
> 
> 
> joey - fantastic news! :dance:
> 
> Are you in the uk? I'm pretty sure the guideline is that Hb needs to be 105 or above at 28 weeks. Ferritin etc is only looks at after because it tells us more about the other levels.
> 
> They should write your levels in your notes (if you've had an appointment since).Click to expand...

I don't know the exact numbers as they do my bloods at the hospital and I had to repeat the 28 weeks one as they'd forgotten to do ferritin levels, hopefully they should write them in my book at the next MW appointment.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had a letter so just presumed that was the norm. When I had the NST at the hospital, the MW even printed them again for the doctor for a prescription of iron. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Ive never recieved a letter about my bloods.. 

Midwife just told me when I went for appointment or she rang me to tell me but usually find out at appointments about my levels.


----------



## MiraclesHappn

Mommy yeah I get lots of bh and have for a while. I got them quite a bit with dd too. My dr said "you'll call me if you get more than 6 in an hour, right?" And I agreed knowing I was totally lying because I'd be calling about every day. In my opinion if I have a day where they're so frequent it's out of the ordinary for me then I will call besides that I don't worry about it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great news Joey X 

Karli that sounds great they're being so helpful. I'm getting very bad anxiety and feel really nervous about the birth and PND. Going to mention it to my midwife at the next appt.

I didn't receive a letter about bloods either. I heard nothing so assumed all was normal, then the consultant mentioned at my 32 week appt that I needed iron and had I been feeling tired and out of breath, 4 weeks after I'd had the bloods taken! Would have been nice to have known sooner as I have been feeling shattered. 

Aldi have their baby event on again this weekend. It's worth a look as I got some cot bed sheets which were 2.99 each and nice quality as well as some blankets, hooded towels and avent dummies that were a fair bit cheaper than other places X


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lil_Pixie said:


> I did when I was pregnant with Xander, but this time I had my 28 week bloods done twice and didn't get a letter either time. The only thing in my notes is the HB results, and that's only because they hand wrote it on the cholestasis bloods sheet :shrug: no clue what other tests they did or whether they were fine.
> 
> Mommy I get a lot of bh. Sometimes just a few times a day, other times every few minutes for a while. It was the same when I had xander, they just got more frequent the bigger I got so I haven't been worried about it at all.

thanks yeah i wasn't either until she said that! just seemed really odd for her to mention!



MiraclesHappn said:


> Mommy yeah I get lots of bh and have for a while. I got them quite a bit with dd too. My dr said "you'll call me if you get more than 6 in an hour, right?" And I agreed knowing I was totally lying because I'd be calling about every day. In my opinion if I have a day where they're so frequent it's out of the ordinary for me then I will call besides that I don't worry about it.

glad it's not just me. With dd i got them around 20 something weeks and they stayed (maybe not this many in a certain amount of time) until birth and actually they were my contractions for labor. But this time i started having bh at like 14 weeks and like you said i'd be calling every day!!! 6 in an hour is nothing! i get them like that, i'll have a whole group of them every day, and then theyr'e gone for the day. i guess as long as the timing isn't suspicious i won't be calling!


32 weeks! omg! 8 weeks left!


----------



## Starlight32

Joey, great news!!

I'm so confused about BH. The nst I had last week showed I was contracting but I didn't feel anything!


----------



## karlilay

thought id share my 34 week bump :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lovely neat bump! Can't believe some of you are reaching 34 weeks now, sounds so much further than the early 30s x


----------



## Starlight32

Karli, cute bump!

Trying to get the energy to start up packing my hospital bag again lol just feeling lazy today


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou! I just did baby girls hospital bag. Feel like iv fogotten loads, but sure i haven't. just got to do mine now.


----------



## Boo44

Karli your bump is so neat and tiny! I think I'm spreading all over now, I've gained 23lb :( Am reaching the stages where I worry about swelling and BP now and I really don't want to swell up like a balloon....

Wow I haven't even considered my hospital bag yet! I have so much still to buy! My mum commented to me that I need to leave some for presents, and not just buy it all myself, so now I don't know what to get lol. I think my friends will throw me a baby shower as we usually do for all of us as well. 

What I still need:

Changing mat
Bibs
New Moses basket mattress
Moses basket sheets
Newborn nappies
Couple of bottles
Filter for the perfect prep machine (my friend is selling hers £25 second hand good as new so I'm buying it and she said it needs a new filter soon)

Think that's about it! Sure I'll think of something else I need


----------



## Boo44

Hooded towels! Forgot that :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've still not even started :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Boo aldi are doing nice quality hooded baby towels for 2.99 atm, we've stocked up although I'm not sure if I ever really used them for DS! 

I haven't even thought about a hospital bag yet :wacko: going to aim to have it sorted by 35 weeks.


----------



## karlilay

I only did mine because HV commented i should when she came round Monday.
I have in mine :
- Nappies
- Wipes
- Cotton Wool 
- 5 Sleepsuits
- 5 Vests
- Dummy & Bottle (carton of milk, my hospital provide milk but this is just incase)
- 2 hats
- Blanket
- Hooded towel
- 2 Bibs 
- 3 Muslins
- Cardigan

Am i missing anything?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Karli it looks great to me - unless you wanted to take scratch Mits? I've always hated them lol


----------



## karlilay

Thanks Pixie, the sleepsuits all have fold over hand things. So i haven't brought any, might pick up a couple of pair in Tesco though and pop them in.

I forgot to mention my daughter found her special bunny i brought fro her hospital bag, from her memory box. It was filthy, i have never washed it, but she asked me if Poppy could have it, so i have washed that and popped that in too :cloud9:


----------



## Dory85

We're at center parcs Monday to Friday next week and I plan to pack my hospital bag when I get back. I think I have everything for it but stuff like toothbrush etc will be added as I'm leaving the house.

We check out on the Friday and have to be back for my midwife appointment at half one, then my daughter is seeing ENT at 3. It will be hectic. 

Also, I know I said I wouldn't speculate any more bease I really had no idea but I'm pretty sure baby is still breech (or has turned back). I have had lots of hiccups and they feel very high up so I tried belly mapping/ palpation again and that bum lump I felt previous is a head lump again. Feet have been right round in my side for at least a week, maybe even a fortnight. That would make sense if she was frank breech which I think is the most common breech presentation. I know I'm over thinking but I'm starting to get a bit worried. Especially as it's my third baby so they usually know what to do from the start.

I'm keep telling myself at least if she's breech I won't have to worry about going overdue. Every cloud has a silver lining?


----------



## karlilay

Bless you Dory, my baby has started having hiccups daily now. In the morning, but i feel mine in my pelvis just above my pubic bone. Im sure they don't worry about position until 36 weeks. Madi was breech until nearly 38 weeks and Zach was until 36 weeks. 

Im sure she will turn. :)

If not at least you can plan, and if you end up with a section, she should be early. xxx


----------



## Starlight32

Karli, that's a lot of baby clothes in your hospital bag. I wasn't planning on bringing very much baby clothes. How long do you usually stay in the hospital?

I did some more packing. This is what I have so far:
Lanolin nipple cream
Camera and charger
Phone charger
Toothbrush and toothpaste
Shower toiletries

I still need to pack:
Clothes for baby (long sleeve snap shirt, footed pjs)
Receiving blanket
Clothes for myself (just t shirt and shorts)
Nursing bra
Flip flops for shower

Am I forgetting anything??


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight hospital stay can vary here in the UK, generally speaking if it's a straight forward birth you can be out the same day (although with first babies a lot of hospitals like you to stay overnight) but having a section or other complications can mean staying a few nights or more. Really depends! But I would pack a few changes of babies clothes as even with a short stay baby may get through a few changes with vomit or nappy explosions ect!


----------



## karlilay

When i had Zach i was in and out in about 4 hours, he wore 2 different vests, one sleep suit and a hat. That was it. 

When i had Madi she was born really quick and spent most of the time throwing up mucus and i stayed over night, i got through everything id taken. So like to be prepared :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight with the poop and puke possibilities with a newborn 5 outfits could last a day. I was planning on taking 5 too - I was in for 4 days with xander but my dh had to take home dirty clothes and bring new ones every day. 

Will you need a Cardigan for baby starlight? When I had xander the midwives were checking the babies temperatures and telling mums to put cardies on if baby's temp was a bit low. 

Maternity pads and breast pads?


----------



## jalilma

This shirt makes me smile!
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160422_092844.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 1


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aww cute top and bump jailima :)


----------



## Boo44

Yes maternity pads breast pads and big massive stretchy knickers!!


----------



## Boo44

Can anyone kind of describe their baby's movements to me?

I feel like baby boy has changed a bit recently. I still feel him on and off all day, but they are sort of smaller movements. I genuinely feel like he's shorter on room in there although I know that's not the case. I will occasionally get a 'kick' but it's now more like shifts - my whole belly will kind of stretch at the top and feel uncomfortable at the bottom like he's stretching out. I saw him on scan this week and his head is right down and his bum at the top. I feel like 32 weeks is a bit early for him to be stuck like this and for movements to change... He's absolutely fine I've seen it on scan, I just don't know what I'm asking really lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My baby is head down at the moment, movement is very on and off with no regular pattern really! I don't get kicks that much at all, just shifting as you've described although I quite often get a little heel or something poking out at the side! My bump is quite tiny and baby feels big so the shifting and turning always feels very uncomfortable.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Can anyone kind of describe their baby's movements to me?
> 
> I feel like baby boy has changed a bit recently. I still feel him on and off all day, but they are sort of smaller movements. I genuinely feel like he's shorter on room in there although I know that's not the case. I will occasionally get a 'kick' but it's now more like shifts - my whole belly will kind of stretch at the top and feel uncomfortable at the bottom like he's stretching out. I saw him on scan this week and his head is right down and his bum at the top. I feel like 32 weeks is a bit early for him to be stuck like this and for movements to change... He's absolutely fine I've seen it on scan, I just don't know what I'm asking really lol

I have every sort of movement I can imagine! Despite having an anterior placenta this time, I am pretty sure this baby moves more than Micah ever did. I get constant jabs, pokes, wriggles, full on stretches and also tiny scratchy movements. I don't think she's head down though, I think she's a squashed transverse-ish position, or I think it's called oblique? I think it's normal for movements to be less defined (but still regular) once they are settled head down.

One thing I notice is this baby isn't very hiccuppy, I think I've only felt them once, whereas Micah had hiccups every day, and after every fees as a newborn too!


----------



## Boo44

Yes mine has only had hiccups once! He often does this kind of 'shudder' thing where my bump sort of vibrates!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Movement changed for me when I noticed I had dropped.. Been getting just more body movements then kicks for past 3 weeks .. Or sticking body parts out etc 

Sometimes I don't get movement throughout the day much it all happens morning and evening/night.

DS had hiccups majority of 3rd try and as a newborn .. This ones going same way so far hiccups every night :lol:


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks ladies! Definitely want to remember pads and extra underwear for myself! I'm still waiting in my breast pads to arrive so I'll have to out them in the bag too. 

We were just planning on using the clothes the hospital gives us for baby until we go home (we only need a "going home outfit"). Is this a bad idea? Vaginal birth is a two night stay and c section is three nights so I don't want to be short on clothes!

I've been feeling a lot of pressure in my pelvis. Possibly babies head? I also feel little pokes on my side (feet?) and she moves a lot around my belly button (it goes up and down). I've been getting the whole bump shakes less these days. Sometimes I feel hiccups down low in my uterus.


----------



## Dory85

My baby currently has the hiccups lol &#9825; it's still much easier to feel them above my belly button, next to the lump that I think is her head.

We don't get given anything for baby in the UK Starlight. I believe they will provide formula if we have none and there is a medical need but that's all. We have to provide everything else ourselves.

Most movement here is rolling around my skin with the very occasional kick but even hands and feet are just pushes.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Came home about 3 hours after having my youngest so idealy I would like to repeat that. However I will pack for a nights stay. My husband can always sort anything beyond that point and bring it in. 

Change of clothes for me 
Nightie for labour 
Pjs + slippers + dressing gown incase over night stay 
2 pairs of granny panties 
Maternity pads 
Breast pads 
Wash bag/toiletries 
Water bottle
Kindle + Magazine
Cash/ change 
Phone charger/phone


Scratch mits 
Hat (unless it's too warm)
Socks 
Cardigan
One outfit 
2 Sleep suits 
3 Vests 
Cotton wool
Nappies 
Blanket 
Wipes 


Food!!!


----------



## Starlight32

The hospital here will give us diapers, wipes, formula, pads, and mesh underwear but I've heard of woman bringing their own if they prefer to do that. I'm not entirely sure what kind of clothes they give baby to wear during the stay though. I'll have to ask someone who has given birth in the same hospital I'm using to make sure I don't want to bring more of our own baby clothes.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight I gve birth in your state and my Hosp basically gave us everything for DD. She was given long sleeve tops and a hat, and all the diapers, the blanket, wipes, nose sucker thing, all that. 

I also had all natural labor so inwent home the next day.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, what county did you delivery? Just curious if it's the same hospital (long shot I know lol). We will be in Howard county.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Harford :)


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- my hospital gave everything we needed for baby and we only needed the going home outfit.

It's been a stressful couple days. DHs grandmother passed away so we had the wake and funeral. My mom was watching my son and when I got home last night he had a fever and then again today. Brought him to the doctor and he has a double ear infection and throat is very red. I'm exhausted as I haven't gotten much sleep the last few days. We were supposed to have our maternity photos tomorrow but I had to reschedule


----------



## Becyboo__x

39 days to go can't believe I'm in the 30's now! Crazy


----------



## AngelofTroy

I can't believe you US ladies get so much provided! You lucky things! Last time I got scolded for having to use some of the hospital maternity pads, I brought loads of my own in fact but as my waters leaked slowly all through my 24 hour labour I got through most of them before he was even born. They reluctantly gave me a single pad when I ran out and I had to send my mum out to buy more!


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I agree, I can't believe how much you ladies get! we took wet wipes into hospital with ds only to be told we weren't allowed to use them, they kept giving up piddly amounts of cotton wool and saying it was 'medical grade and v expensive' and why don't we have our own :dohh: 

Geralyn - I'm really sorry to hear about your dh's grandma and your ds being ill :hugs: I hope he recovers from his ear infection soon.


----------



## mommyxofxone

GeralynB said:


> Starlight- my hospital gave everything we needed for baby and we only needed the going home outfit.
> 
> It's been a stressful couple days. DHs grandmother passed away so we had the wake and funeral. My mom was watching my son and when I got home last night he had a fever and then again today. Brought him to the doctor and he has a double ear infection and throat is very red. I'm exhausted as I haven't gotten much sleep the last few days. We were supposed to have our maternity photos tomorrow but I had to reschedule

i'm so sorry geralyn, sorry for the loss and the illness, the lack of sleep, and the rescheduling of the maternity shoot :( that really sucks. i hope you get a break and get to rest. i'd be absolutely shattered.



AngelofTroy said:


> I can't believe you US ladies get so much provided! You lucky things! Last time I got scolded for having to use some of the hospital maternity pads, I brought loads of my own in fact but as my waters leaked slowly all through my 24 hour labour I got through most of them before he was even born. They reluctantly gave me a single pad when I ran out and I had to send my mum out to buy more!

angel don't forget we pay for our healthcare so they should give us some stuff to go home with- we pay through the nose. 

Last time they actually told me to take EVERYTHING from the baby cart (her stethoscope, measuring tape, diapers, wipes, everything) cause they were gonna have to THROW IT OUT cause it's been by another baby and touched another baby. so just take everything. Don't know if this hosp will give me as much. 

~*~*~*~


afm: ds is being a bit on the quieter side this am. if i push in a spot he will push back but his normal dancing is definitely quieter today. he usually does have one day a week where he chills out but it never fails to freak me out! as we get closer and closer i tend to freak out more over little things, just hoping he's alright in there, coming all this way.

i scheduled tentatively my maternity session for may 7th (the day before mothers day) we'll see how that all goes.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh and we finished (for the most part) our baby room! still have some decals to come but everything else is up and together :cloud9:

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=941546&amp;d=1461500724


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, sounds like a rough time. <3 hope things start looking up soon. 

Mommyx, cute nursery! And it makes sense about the hospital difference. Our insurance pays so much for the delivery and hospital stays (yikes, could you imagine not having insurance and having a baby?!), and then we have to pay our insurance premium every month. Do you have any out of pocket costs for delivery? I need to check my insurance policy. Everything has been covered 100% so for except for about $4 of the anatomy ultrasound (I can't remember if that was the doctor portion, the hospital portion, or a mix of both). 

My baby has been a bit quiet this morning too. I'm hoping she perks up after I eat breakfast. I was walking this morning and organizing the house, and it's harder for me to feel her when I'm on the move.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Geralyn I hope your DS is better soon and sorry about your DHs grandma :hugs: 

Wow you US ladies get a lot at the hospital. I do not understand how insurance ect works there? What happens if someone has no insurance but gets pregnant? Does everyone pay the same amount or does it vary? Does it cover everything? 

We've decided not to bother with doing the nursery up I think, we will wait until we know baby's gender which will make things easier :) 

Lovee the nursery mommy that's a gorgeous shade of blue X


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love your nursery mommy


----------



## vaniilla

Mommy the nursery looks lovely!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Beautiful nursery mommy - that blanket is gorgeous! 

It makes sense that they should provide things for you considering you have to pay. Is it expensive? 

Is that what our national insurance is for? 

The midwives never mentioned using cotton wool and water last time, but I thought maybe it was because it was a section ward :shrug: the midwives used wipes too. I've bought some cotton wool but I won't use it unless they make a fuss - it's such a faff! 

Xander got us up before 5.30 this morning and I'm so tired :'( I haven't even got dressed! I can't wait for bed time. . .


----------



## Dory85

Managed to get myself a TENS machine with 2 sets of pads for the bargain price of £2.50 at our local NCT sale today. Now just to cross my fingers that she turns cephalic so that k actually get to use it lol!


----------



## joeybrooks

It's our taxes that pay for the NHS which makes our healthcare free but in saying that you still get free healthcare if you've never paid a penny of tax in your life. I often wonder what happens in the US if you are pregnant and dont have insurance and haven no means to pay. What happens then?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes NHS is tax payers funded but there's private healthcare available too if you can afford it isn't there? Is that something you have to do with an insurance type plan or can you pay for individual procedures sort of thing whilst still using nhs care? X


----------



## Starlight32

If you don't have insurance, you have to pay out of pocket for everything. During my glucose test, a pregnant woman without insurance came in and had to pay 200 something for the test. I imagine regular doctor appointments, delivery, etc would be many thousands of dollars! I think you would have to file for bankruptcy if you couldn't pay? I'm actually unsure how that part works. It's been recently mandated that everyone has insurance, "obamacare", but I'm embarrassed to say that I don't quite understand how that entire thing works, except that you pay a penalty if you don't have insurance. 

Insurance is (usually) provided by employers (you can add dependents onto it, like spouse and children). My husband and I have about 200something a month taken out of our pay directly (so not taxed) that goes to our insurance premium (the employer pays the remaining premium for employees, how much the employer subsidizes the premium for the employee varies by employer). Employers offer different health plans that have different prices and different coverage.


----------



## Dory85

I am a nurse in the NHS. Every member of the public is entitled to seek private health care however most that do this seem to do it for individual procedures/treatments, often due to the speed or discretion they desire. 

The NHS is making a huge loss. Primarily because people take more out of it than they pay out. A member of the public that had never missed a tax payment due to being out of work etc would still only pay enough into the nhs to fund one basic hip replacement op and everything that comes with it.

That means, my husband hs exceeded his 'quota' at 33 due to his tumour. I have exceeded mine at 31 due to my mental health history, ear problems and 3 pregnancies. My 3 year old is well on her way to exceeding hers following multiple hearing tests and likely surgery. My almost 2 year old has probably nearly maxed his from having meningitis and the spending time in paediatric HDU. 

I don't think the NHS will be around as it is at the moment for our children's children :-( we are very very lucky!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yes we're definitely soo lucky to have the NHS, it's something you can forget and really take it for granted. 

Re baby wipes, I used them straight from birth with DS, I hated using cotton wool and water! I used the huggies ones which are supposedly pure and natural. Nobody said anything to me about it. 

You can buy those 'water wipes' now which really are pure, I think they're literally just water with a drop of grape juice or something and absolutely nothing else.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We have private health care and dental as a benefit from my employer but very few people use the health care. The only people I've ever known use it are people waiting for something like physio and cancer treatment. We have to pay something like 10% of the cost of treatment up to a total of maybe £300. One of my friends had very aggressive cancer treatment last year so it was worth paying that little bit for her to have private care. I suppose very wealthy people might always have private medical care but I've never met anyone like that!

I don't know why I always thought it was national insurance that paid towards the NHS :shrug: we really are very lucky! 

Dory I didn't realise the amount we paid in was that low - I can't imagine anyone would get through their life without "overspending"

I always get confused when it comes to private Dr's and hospitals still being nhs care. My dh was circumcised last year at a private hospital but it was still done on the NHS.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Depends on your payment plan really. Like ours we have to pay a deductible. When we reach that they pay the rest. We reached it already for the baby for this year. My bill for my ultrasound was 900 something. 

Then for insurance we luckily don't have to wait for referrals though. Something wrong you just make an appt and go. So no waiting around which I like.


----------



## vaniilla

water wipes are what we use in conjunction with reusable wipes, I've bought them in bulk this time to make them cheaper :haha: 

I've always said we'd be happy to contribute more towards the nhs, it's such an important institution it makes me feel awful to think it might not be around one day.


Private hospitals don't always do a great job for nhs patients, DH had knee surgery a few years in a private hospital as an nhs patient and they had to be chased up by the gp because they were refusing to do follow up physio despite being paid for it.


----------



## joeybrooks

We are very fortunate to have the NHS. I know not everyone's experience will be positive but on the budget they have, they do an amazing job. I too would happily pay more towards it or at least would like to a larger chunk of my taxes to go there (I too work for the health service in NI and see the effects of the cuts). 

I just cannot get my head around those that CANT pay though. I mean say you are 18, not working and have no family, what on earth do you do, is there no like benefits or state funded hospitals for those people. I don't think we realise just how lucky we are.


----------



## Tinky_82

I'd pay more for nhs too - I think it's a fantastic service and we are incredibly lucky.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife coming today to talk about home birth etc 
Just got off phone to her and my bloods came back 100 :nope: .. They were 106 before last weeks so not good .. I've been taking prescribed iron tablets though since Wednesday got to have them re taken at my next appointment which is next Tuesday .. If no change at all I can't have a home birth which is no biggy I don't mind either way tbh rather be safe ..

Had an awful night couldn't get comfy then had pains around 3am on and off til 6 :( son was sick early hours all over bathroom again don't have a clue what's wrong he's never sick but since living here he's been sick at least once every 3 month can't be a sickness bug surely and he eats the same as me :shrug: went to toilet this morning too and noticed black #2! Terrified me :lol: I couldn't think what it was but then realised its the iron tablets I'm just glad it's a sign they are working! But not glad if there going to make me have tummy problems :nope: then had BH most morning which has crippled my lower back :dohh: isn't pregnancy fun!


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> Midwife coming today to talk about home birth etc
> Just got off phone to her and my bloods came back 100 :nope: .. They were 106 before last weeks so not good .. I've been taking prescribed iron tablets though since Wednesday got to have them re taken at my next appointment which is next Tuesday .. If no change at all I can't have a home birth which is no biggy I don't mind either way tbh rather be safe ..
> 
> Had an awful night couldn't get comfy then had pains around 3am on and off til 6 :( son was sick early hours all over bathroom again don't have a clue what's wrong he's never sick but since living here he's been sick at least once every 3 month can't be a sickness bug surely and he eats the same as me :shrug: went to toilet this morning too and noticed black #2! Terrified me :lol: I couldn't think what it was but then realised its the iron tablets I'm just glad it's a sign they are working! But not glad if there going to make me have tummy problems :nope: then had BH most morning which has crippled my lower back :dohh: isn't pregnancy fun!

I hope your iron levels pick up in time for your next appointment.

I'm sorry to hear you've slept so badly :hugs: hopefully it won't be as bad tonight. I'm sorry to hear your ds was ill again, I wonder what could be causing it too, it might be worth taking him to the gp although I'm not sure what they'd suggest.

Anyone else having problems when their baby is head down? she's head down most of the time it seems and it's making walking tricky, it feels like she's going to fall out with the amount of downward pressure I'm getting.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I feel loads better for her being down tbh. I'm sure she has just dropped a bit further over the weekend as I can almost sit without being in pain. Before I had literally no gap between my ribs and baby and at one point I was throwing up (more like reflux) every time I bent over. I'm sure this is because I'm so short so therefor have no torso space haha. 

Becy- I hope your bloods go back up =) 
Sorry you were up all night. I was up most of the night myself so you have my sympathies. My youngest has a temperature. Which is so frustrating as I can't see anything wrong with him. Besides having a fever and a slightly stuffy nose he appears fine today... I have a very sore throat though so I assume it's just a cold he has if I have it too. At least when they are vomiting you know what's up.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla. I get pelvis pressure like she is pushing against my pelvic bone!

Breasts pads arrived. The reuseables I got look great from what I an see (I got the Avent brand). The disposables don't look as nice. I got the generic brand because it was cheap.


----------



## vaniilla

I think height is causing problems for me, I swear when I stand up it feels like she's too low and when I'm sat down I usually get cramps and pain in my ribs from her pushing out :dohh:


DH won't be finding out until it's here but I ordered a custom nappy, I couldn't help myself :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

yes i'm having terrible pain from him being head down. He likes to keep his butt by my belly button and then smashes his head all the way down. Sometimes after taking a few steps (on top of the SPD now) it hurts SO bad it feels like he's gonna fall right out. I remember that feeling although not until much later with dd.

I have to say i can't wait til i'm on labor watch, i really want this baby here and this pain to stop. I need my pelvis to work again. I feel like a doll that a kid reattached the legs funny- it's all just not right there. 

gonna be really hard to entertain my little one too up until baby comes out. I can't play with her. we go out and she's like lets run! i physically can't. Lets sit ont he floor and play! I cant it hurts. so i'm lame. but i keep telling her once baby is out i can do everything again . but hard explainging to her.


----------



## vaniilla

I know the feeling, I keep having all these ideas for great days out and keep forgetting that it will all involve walking which I can't do :dohh: Is your dd much into board games? DS is obsessed and we spend a lot of time playing orchard games and dominoes. I leave taking him out places to when dh is there so we can drive and I can sit on a bench.


Due date feels so far away to me, it was scary being on delivery ward but hearing all the babies being born around me made me feel impatient! it feels ages away.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It doesn't feel like she's about to fall out but I feel like I'm going to pee with every step (I don't need a wee at all when I'm sat down) today I've been getting pain in my foof too, like someone a kicking me when I'm walking. Also pressure and pain in my bum when I sit down. Could those thing mean baby's head might be starting to engage? Xander never engaged at all so I have no clue what I'm looking for. 

Vanilla it seems ages to me too. But then I think she'll be fully baked in 6 little weeks and that seem ridiculous too!


----------



## Boo44

I'm also finding physical things more difficult like sitting playing Lego with my son means I take about 10 minutes getting up again like a little old woman!!

Also having major name struggles here at the moment. 

Arthur Harry or Henry Arthur??


----------



## vaniilla

I vote for Arthur Henry, I'm biased though as I love, love the name Arthur.


----------



## jalilma

About not having means to pay for insurance/not have insurance in the US. There is a state program called Medicaid that will give you free insurance (if you fall below a certain income limit). Which will cover everything... Drs, delivery, postpartum ect. If you make 'too much money before taxes' though you are pretty much on your own though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I love both boo, Henry is a contender for us as well X


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> I love both boo, Henry is a contender for us as well X

Henry is really growing on me! My dad is Harry and I would love to use that to honour him however we know millions of little Harrys. So it would be Arthur Harry. But obv if we use Henry then we can't use Harry, which is ok I'd go for Henry Arthur. 

I think

Jack Freddie and Arthur

sounds better than

Jack Freddie and Henry ... but I'm really undecided. 

Any obvious issues or suggestions very much welcomed


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Love love love Arthur. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Arthur Henry sounds nice 

Jack Freddie I like 

Freddie was boys option for me love that name or Benjamin


----------



## AngelofTroy

I like Arthur Henry best :)


----------



## Dory85

I like Arthur as the first name. Sorry that we're not all consistent lol. Think we've decided on Georgia Lauren for our girly. We were discussing today how it's pretty much a definite.

Who knows which way up this madam is but when I get braxton hicks it feels as though she could fall out at any moment. I'm also very swollen down below but I think thats just the weight because I don't think she's engaged.

One of our friends is due 2 weeks before mw and is being induced on Friday because her waters broke last night. After the insane, unattractive jealousy, I was so freaked out that we could potentially be so close to meeting our babies!


----------



## AngelofTroy

We are torn between Tabitha and Juniper :/


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Angel, I love Tabitha. X

Dory, i think it's mad that as of Sunday we will all be able to say our babies are due next month. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Juniper is good for a June baby! Georgia is a girl contender for us, we also have George for a boy x


----------



## ehjmorris

I love Arthur Henry and tabitha for a girl :)
Sorry i havnt been active on here, i do read but havnt posted

Hope you are all well :) i also have been getting kicked down below for some weeks now and every now and then throughout the day I'll get huge pressure and stabbing pains too, im not sure what that is tho haha he is still breech from scan last week


----------



## vaniilla

I love the name Juniper so I would go for that one.

I felt like crying today, stupid bus didn't show after waiting ages, I had to walk home feeling very sick and dizzy. DS finishes at 3:15, we didn't get home till 4:30, hopefully tomorrow is better.


----------



## Starlight32

My doctor told me at my appointment today that baby's head down!

Vanilla, I think I have the height problem too! I'm 5'2 and sometimes she is pushing down yet my rib area still hurts. Also is your hot water heater back to working??

Boo, I think Henry sounds good but either name is a classic! What's your husband think?


----------



## karlilay

I hope i don't get judged for this, but can i ask an honest question. Is anyone really anxious or nervous about having a new baby again?

While i cant wait to see her and hold her, ive been poorly for the past couple of days and so has Zach and were just running on empty i cant help feeling sometimes a pang of. OMG what have i done, how am i going to cope with a newborn again. It just fills me with anxiety :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

7


karlilay said:


> I hope i don't get judged for this, but can i ask an honest question. Is anyone really anxious or nervous about having a new baby again?
> 
> While i cant wait to see her and hold her, ive been poorly for the past couple of days and so has Zach and were just running on empty i cant help feeling sometimes a pang of. OMG what have i done, how am i going to cope with a newborn again. It just fills me with anxiety :(

It's taken us 4 years, two miscarriages and a drug trial to get this far, and I honestly feel like this almost every day. 

I'm crapping it, xander didn't sleep for a year and while he was amazing and there was a lot of joy in that first year I can honestly say it was the hardest year of my life and I am very anxious about repeating it. I'm worried that I won't cope by myself with both kids all summer. I'm worried about what a new baby will do to Xander's behaviour. I'm scared that Carl won't help out with night times like he promised and I'll hate him again like I did when Xander was a baby. And sometimes I'm even scared that I won't feel like it's all worth it. 

When I'm being rational I think having a baby is a massive adjustment and it's normal to be worried. I remember my sister saying she was worried she wouldn't love/like her second the same. I'm sure once the baby is here we'll be just fine :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - your worries are totally normal, there is no reason why anyone would judge you over it, having a baby is always daunting let alone when you've done it before and know what's coming alongside looking after your other children. :hugs: 

I've not had any of those worries yet because it's still not fully sunk in yet, I know that sounds crazy but this pregnancy feels like it's going so slowly that I can't picture myself with a newborn at all, I was the same with DS. 


We're officially getting 2017 babies being conceived now! how did that happen??!?!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can relate, especially with having a slightly bigger age gap (four and a half years) it's like Ive finally been getting a bit of 'normality' back..full nights sleep every night, easier to get out and do stuff, easier to leave DS with DH or grandparents if I ever want to do anything child-free and now we're going straightt back to a newborn baby :haha: I do get very anxious about the sleepness nights again and also worry I won't be able to give DS all the attention he should have. I did find the first year super hard with DS as well. It's funny as so many of my friends absoloutely adore the baby and particularly newborn stage but I've found soo much more enjoyment in the toddler and child years. 

Vanilla I know it's crazy! People are finding out they're pregnant with babies who will be born when ours are all 7 months :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Another rubbish night. Toddler still has a temp. It's been 48 hours so I'm off to the Dr with him today. He threw up just after we got home from the school run so he's not getting better. Bit odd to start being sick so long after getting a temp ?! He gets ear infections quite often so I wonder if it is that =s


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh no hope he's better soon rhi! X


----------



## AngelofTroy

I know exactly how you feel Karli, and I can also relate to so much of what has been said in response. I'm terrified that I won't cope with the lack of sleep, I'm very concerned that hubby will not live up to promises and I'll be left to do majority of the care like last time, I honestly don't know if we would survive that, and I also feel like I was just getting my life and my freedom back and keep thinking what have I done?!!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope he gets better soon rhi :hugs: if it is an ear infection the antibiotics tend to kick in pretty quickly.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I hope your little man is okay Rhi. Poor little fella. :-( xx


----------



## Starlight32

I'm nervous about my first and screwing up. It's also going to be a huge change financially for us (especially if I leave my job) so that's a bit nerve wrecking. Of course I'm excited anout my baby, but I get a knot in my stomach sometimes. 

I think she's dropped! My stomach looks slightly lower and I feel pelvic pressure, especially this morning while walking! My rib area / top bump still hurts though.

Also having some constipation. I finally had a bm yesterday, but it was a struggle and I don't think very much.

Hope everyone not feeling well feels better soon <3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It's his ears again. Bless him. No antibiotics though as it is just red atm. He has always had antibiotics in the past for it but the Dr thinks he will just end up with an immunity to them if we don't wait it out. So just gotta keep going with the calpol etc.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Poor thing. Hopefully the calpol will make him comfortable Rhi. Wishing him a speedy recovery. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi I hope he gets better soon. 

Karilay - I think it's all pretty normal to feel like that - I know I have moments of wondering how I'll cope - particularly when ds has been ill - it'll be hard to have two poorly boys. Going through and questioning stuff is helping you mentally prepare for what is coming. Having done this before we have a pretty good idea how much work a newborn is but we know it's all worth it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Vaniila- she's into some board games but prefers to move. def my fault, ever since she could walk she'd go to the door and bang on it with her shoes so i'd take her outside. And we'd go. As she grew the first thing out of her mouth in the am is 'where are we going today?' we did manage 2 hours at the park yesterday, and lots and lots of outside time after that too. we did a mile walk and i made it. big deal!

As for the height thing, i'm 5' exactly. So yeah, not much room for baby anywhere. he hurts.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Funny saying about age my sons 6 and half nearly :lol: 

So quite a big age gap, I worry a lot about what he will be like around her as he's never really been around babies he loves other kids but I have no family with children I'm the only one so far so it will be somewhat new to him to be around a newborn everyday .. He is excited and he's counting down on a chalkboard we have in the wall and wants to help etc when she's here but I think reality will hit when she's here I worry he might act up more then he usually does not jealous as such as he's never been a clingy child but he likes attention. It's one them things where I think time will tell :dohh: hoping with him in full time school that will help anyway


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou everyone. My anxiety flares up occasionally and I get these crazy moments, and then I worry about getting PND eat, but it's nice to know a lot of the worries and anxieties are normal. 

My two are 7 & 5 and I know they will just love her, they are both obsessed with babies. But it's just me, I worry if I'm tired I will be short with them, or they might feel a bit pushed to the side.

Just got back from town and brought all the stuff for my maternity bag, all very real now.


----------



## GeralynB

karlilay said:


> I hope i don't get judged for this, but can i ask an honest question. Is anyone really anxious or nervous about having a new baby again?
> 
> While i cant wait to see her and hold her, ive been poorly for the past couple of days and so has Zach and were just running on empty i cant help feeling sometimes a pang of. OMG what have i done, how am i going to cope with a newborn again. It just fills me with anxiety :(

I feel like this all the time! I didn't enjoy the newborn stage...I mean looking back I loved having him so little but I'm really not a baby person...I'm more of a kid person. My son is 18 months and I love this age much better. He's a little person and it's amazing to see the world through his eyes where everything is new and exciting


----------



## Squig34

I hope that things aren't as bad this time for those of you who have described a very difficult time with a newborn the last time. I'm not really anxious yet, except for my concerns about the impact of little sleep on my DH's mental health, especially as he'll be starting at uni in September. 

Baby is still breech so I've to get a section date booked next week if she hasn't turned. I still hope she will & I think if she does (before the section), they'll let me try induction. However, her growth has slowed again. I did point this out but the consultant wasn't concerned. I am. Not panicked or anything, but concerned as this has happened before. Everything else looks fine & I finish work next week so hopefully that won't be too little, too late.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

squig, i really hope she turns around for you! :hugs: Hopefully if the consultants are not worried then that is a great sign ?! :) you will have your baby next month then ?! Very exciting!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you're feeling concerned squig :hugs: 

I'm the same geralyn, Ive really felt in my element with DS from when he was 18 months ish and still do now. I'm definitely more of a toddler/child person than babies. I guess it's better that way as the baby bit is so short lived! 

Exciting you've sorted your maternity bag karli! X


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - I hope she turns around :hugs:

Tink - happy 33 weeks!

rhi - I hope they get better on their own so that he won't need antibiotics.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: squig. Did you raise your concerns with the Dr? Hopefully her growth will bump up again when you finish work, like it did last time?is there any way you could finish a bit sooner?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm having crazy nesting urges but we only moved house three months ago and there is still SO much that needs doing. So I can't really properly nest :( very frustrating.


----------



## Squig34

I did Pixie but she wasn't concerned regardless & just said that weekly growth scans are roo regular. She has a special interest in IUGR so I guess she's seen lots of cases before & knows her stuff, plus baby is within normal limits, but still. However, my instincts aren't screaming the way they did with my son so I'm inclined to agree that things are fine, at least for now, & maybe it's just a blip. I probably could finish sooner but it would be a bit of a rush & it's a long weekend; I only have 5 days left to work anyway!

I meant to say earlier I'm sorry to hear about your DH'S grandmother, Geralyn.


----------



## Boo44

I can relate to a lot of what you ladies have been saying. Recently I've been getting really nervous about a few things - my fuse has been so short with my boys recently and I feel guilty. Then I think well how on earth will I cope when there's a newborn as well? And people keep saying how exciting it is that I only have 3 weeks of work left, but I'm here panicking that I find home more difficult than work sometimes and will I be ok on maternity leave or will I find it harder?!

What I can say is that I have been here before - as my second pregnancy neared the end, I used to lie awake at night and genuinely panic, imagining a newborn in a Moses basket next to me - how on earth would that work out with my little 18 month old in the room next door? I cried over it so many times! But I found that because I felt so much physically better when the baby was here, I was able to cope with so much more. And my newborn slotted right into our routine that our toddler had set, which I found much better, to have a routine there to follow that we didn't have first time. I'm hoping everything slots into place like that again xx


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, hoping she flips head down and growth picks up <3


----------



## karlilay

Just got back from midwife, got bladder infection or something, she needs more wee and i need antibiotics. I knew i had anyway since the pains last week but hoped it would clear.

Ive also got somesort of eye infection :(

Off for a growth scan next week too because Baby has jumped a centile line or two. Never had a growth scan before, will i get to see baby?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I feel so weak and rubbish today. Once a week I seem to get an upset tummy, loose stools, and the nasty taste in my mouth and heightened sense of smell that I thought I'd left in third tri. Are our hormones still changing? I feel like I reach a hormone peak that pushes me over the edge every week or so and then I adapt and feel OK for a few days. Does that make sense?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry about your bladder and eye infection karli x hopefully they will clear nice and quickly. 

Yeah growth scans are just the same as going for other scans (in my experience anyway) which obviously involves looking at baby and getting pictures too :) they're just looking out for and measuring different things. 

Sorry you're feeling so crappy angel x I have no idea about hormone levels but I'm guessing it's normal to be up and down like that? 

Random but has anyone had it mentioned from growth scans about baby having long or short legs? Our baby seems to consistently have 'short' legs compared to the rest of them at every scan. Does this indicate they're going to be small and have the short legs out of the womb and as they get older too? X


----------



## karlilay

AngelofTroy said:


> I feel so weak and rubbish today. Once a week I seem to get an upset tummy, loose stools, and the nasty taste in my mouth and heightened sense of smell that I thought I'd left in third tri. Are our hormones still changing? I feel like I reach a hormone peak that pushes me over the edge every week or so and then I adapt and feel OK for a few days. Does that make sense?

I feel *EXACTLY* the same. I love the good days, but the bad ones are awful and my belly has been awful too :( Opened my fridge this morning and nearly threw up. Youre not alone xx


----------



## vaniilla

karlilay said:


> Just got back from midwife, got bladder infection or something, she needs more wee and i need antibiotics. I knew i had anyway since the pains last week but hoped it would clear.
> 
> Ive also got somesort of eye infection :(
> 
> Off for a growth scan next week too because Baby has jumped a centile line or two. Never had a growth scan before, will i get to see baby?

I'm sorry to hear about the infections, I hope they clear up soon. 

I've got 2 weeks till mine, you should be able to see baby but not sure how clearly as they're supposed to be cramped at that point. I wonder if they'll have a look if I ask them to triple check gender? 





AngelofTroy said:


> I feel so weak and rubbish today. Once a week I seem to get an upset tummy, loose stools, and the nasty taste in my mouth and heightened sense of smell that I thought I'd left in third tri. Are our hormones still changing? I feel like I reach a hormone peak that pushes me over the edge every week or so and then I adapt and feel OK for a few days. Does that make sense?

I'm sorry you're feeling down today :hugs: hormones annoyingly are raging till a week or so after giving birth :nope: Hormones are making me fed up too, I'm so emotional, it doesn't help that DH has gone off sex completely, I had a big cry over it this morning despite having 0 libido myself! 

Are you eating anything that could be causing the upset tummy? I would try to add things to your diet known for dealing with diarrhea and hopefully it'll help a bit.



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Sorry about your bladder and eye infection karli x hopefully they will clear nice and quickly.
> 
> Yeah growth scans are just the same as going for other scans (in my experience anyway) which obviously involves looking at baby and getting pictures too :) they're just looking out for and measuring different things.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so crappy angel x I have no idea about hormone levels but I'm guessing it's normal to be up and down like that?
> 
> Random but has anyone had it mentioned from growth scans about baby having long or short legs? Our baby seems to consistently have 'short' legs compared to the rest of them at every scan. Does this indicate they're going to be small and have the short legs out of the womb and as they get older too? X


I've not heard anything on it before but I do know that legs are the last part to get in proportion and it doesn't happen till around 31 weeks so it sounds normal to me unless they say it's significant. I wouldn't think it would affect baby growing up at all, it will catch up by birth or not too long afterwards I would imagine. 





Spoiler
sorry tmi, but piles omg, so painful! I didn't get them with DS but it seems I wasn't able to avoid them this time, I've ordered some cream and hoping it works, reaaaaaally don't want to go to the gp over this :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've never had a growth scan so far but I've got one tomorrow. Although I'm a few weeks behind you Karli so baby is probably less cramped in there! 

Mw today was fine although my BP is up a bit. Not too much and everything else was fine so nothing to worry about just yet. I had pre-eclampsia with xander so I feel like I've been waiting for it to start creeping. 

She also mentioned the stupid brown splodge on my face :dohh: called it a "pregnancy mask" it looks like a bog brown birthmark across my forehead and on my temples. It makes my face look dirty but no amount of scrubbing will help. Has anyone else's face changed colour? I think it's the same thing that makes your nipples change colour and puts a line down your stomach - I never did get the line though. Apparently I like to wear my pregnancy weirdness right on my face :dohh: 

Angel I have had a bad stomach and felt sick a Ltd but I put it down to the iron pills :shrug: hope you feel better - do you think maybe you could be eating something that's setting it off?


----------



## mommyxofxone

i have the line! but that's it. my face actually gets nice and clear, no blemishes at all when pregnant. Which is nice!!! but as soon as baby is out it'll go back to just being meh.

last few nights i've been waking more and more to pee :( 

and i reallllly have to do my hosp bag. my hosp actually sent me a list of things i need to bring for me and baby, which was really nice, there's not much on it! they provide a ton.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I look so rough and the amount of people that tell me is unreal :lol: my family all notice I look tired etc or Ill :haha: .. Fob said I'm getting fat everywhere mainly digging at my thighs :dohh: then sainsburys a lady I've got to know well who works there notices how tired/fed up I look :dohh: swear these bags under my eyes are never going to ease off!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still over three weeks to go until my next appointment =( that is such a long time I feel for third tri. I think if they are monitoring u this infrequently then what is the point at all lol. In a Bad mood today. Hahah ignore me. Woke up covered in blood (started having nose bleeds) and I have never had them before ever. Super gross. My heads pounding =( I'm tired and my arm hurts from my whooping cough jab. My husband was like "if ure not well ring the midwife" but I'm just like " and say what ?! That my nose is bleeding" LMAO . Sure that will go down well. I think my toddlers sleepless nights have caught up on me. I'm basically going to cry every five minutes. Lol. Blimey. Basket case haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

My arm really bloody hurt after the whooping cough jab! Never had that before with an injection :shrug: 

I'm so achy it's unreal.. my back and pelvis and legs are in so much pain all the time. I never had this with my last pregnancy at all and I was working full-time on my feet, so I have no idea why it's like it this time. 

Just wondering what people recommend re breast pumps? It's something I have completely forgotten about. I'm reluctant to fork out loads of money for an expensive one as a) I don't even know if breastfeeding will work out and may end up using formula and b) If I do breastfeed then I will want to do it straight from the boob 99% of the time, I don't have a reason to need to express tons (like some women do if they're going back to work) so the pump would only be for use every now and then I guess. Any suggestions? Are manual pumps okay to use? X


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Sorry about your bladder and eye infection karli x hopefully they will clear nice and quickly.
> 
> Yeah growth scans are just the same as going for other scans (in my experience anyway) which obviously involves looking at baby and getting pictures too :) they're just looking out for and measuring different things.
> 
> Sorry you're feeling so crappy angel x I have no idea about hormone levels but I'm guessing it's normal to be up and down like that?
> 
> Random but has anyone had it mentioned from growth scans about baby having long or short legs? Our baby seems to consistently have 'short' legs compared to the rest of them at every scan. Does this indicate they're going to be small and have the short legs out of the womb and as they get older too? X

Ever since she has been scanning me (regularly because of baby's kidney) the fetal med consultant has commented on him having long legs. My OH is tall over 6' and she just says he's his daddy's boy. This last week his femur length was off the scale and measured average for 34 weeks when he was just turning 32 weeks. Am getting worried about him being big


----------



## Tinky_82

Tink I had a manual pump and couldn't get on with it at all so planning on getting an electric one this time if I can breastfeed. 

Hope the infections clear quickly Karilay.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Tinky are you going to wait and see how feeding goes beforehand? 

More purchase questions.. Moses basket mattresses, why do they vary so much in price? Is it worth buying a pricier one? 

Ditto breastfeeding pillows. I had one with DS and uneasy really good so buying one again but process vary so much?


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - we bought a moses basket mattress that costs £10 ( https://www.kiddicare.com/p/Kiddica...Pram_Mattress_73_x_29cm.htm?product_id=544560 this one from kiddicare) 

they sleep on it for so little and they don't weigh much to need something very supportive, it just needs to be firm, it will all feel the same to baby. 

For a breastfeeding pillow I bought a second hand widgey that came with spare covers on ebay.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I just used a regular V pillow as a breastfeeding pillow. I didn't want to spend loads on an expensive one.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I still have my boppy pillow for bfing.


----------



## Tinky_82

Tink - yes I'm going to see how breastfeeding goes first. I can always express some by hand in the early days if needed.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, I'm getting the spectra s2 as a breast pump but it's covered by insurance. You may want to wait to buy something expensive if you're not sure how often you'll use it. I also got a Boppy breastfeeding pillow, but I haven't used it yet so I can't speak of it. I'm hoping it was worth the purchase.


----------



## Becyboo__x

35 weeks today 



& it's been 3 years since losing my last baby today :(


----------



## vaniilla

Happy 35 weeks becy, I'm sorry to hear about your angel :hugs: 

crazy to think when I'm 35 weeks you may well have given birth already!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lovely bump and sorry for your loss :hugs: Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Beautiful bump becy! Sorry about your angel :hugs: be kind to yourself today 

Just had the growth scan, baby is estimated to weigh 4lb 14oz and is on the 95th centile so following in his big brothers footsteps :haha: 

I'm so glad,I felt like if she was on the 50th ish I would have been really worried that she wasn't growing since she's always been expected to be big.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks everyone :hugs:

My induction date is being booked for 12th-14th June but they understand my history etc but I've told them how I want it to go etc if no complications and baby's healthy then I'll leave her be and so far everything's fine.

Glad your scan went well pixie


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I read that and thought "i wonder what's up? why is her induction being booked for so early in the month" Then i was like DUHhhh, she's weeks ahead of me haha. I was like so confused for a second :/ I assume that is you induction date for if you go overdue ?! 

You could very well have a month old baby by the time i have mine! I had an induction with my last at 15 days over and my first was born at 14 days over, so i'm looking at mid July unless baby decides to surprise us all. If i have an induction I estimate it will be around the 11th of July! :( that sounds like bloody ages :(


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, you look great. And prayers to your little angel <3
Why are you getting induced?


----------



## karlilay

Looks like i could have a May baby. Doctors were on about inducing me between 38-39 weeks because the baby could be a giant, need to wait for growth scans. So could be anytime from 21st May. That sends the royal panic into me lol, the only good thing i guess if i am induced, i will be at the hospital and they can hardly refuse me an epidural this time, if im already there. :D

Just been to get eye drops for my eye infection and antibiotics for my bladder infection, along with my continuous thrush cream, and nasal drops for my hayfever. Im feeling like a million dollers lol!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, haven't posted in a while, I'm hopeless at keeping up! My dd2 has had chickenpox and dh been away so been a bit manic here, but we're going furniture shopping this weekend for some storage for little mans stuff and then I think i'll feel much more prepared!

Crazy that we're starting to talk about inductions! Beccy you look great, sorry to hear about your loss :hugs: karlilay sorry you're feeling poorly, feel better soon!

Re breast pumps, i have a medela swing which i love. I only had a manual with dd1 and just found it uncomfortable and awkward so i got a nicer one with dd2 and didn't regret the extra cost! A really liked my breastfeeding pillow too but they're easiwr to pick up cheap second hand or whatever


----------



## wishuwerehere

Also been stressing about dd2 with a baby and how she's going to manage but i was so happy recently - a friend has had her lo and Flo was so chuffed with her, she just wanted to cuddle her all the time!

This photo melts my heart and makes me feel more confident that she's going to manage ok when her brother is here:
https://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y178/Dark_side_ofthe_moon/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zps3w9mtd3q.jpeg


----------



## vaniilla

wish - that's such an adorable photo! she's going to be a brilliant big sister :flower: I'm sorry to hear she's got the chickenpox, I hope she recovers quickly.

Karli - that sounds so soon! it will be good if you can get an epidural this, I'm pushing for one too - you can put in your birth plan if you want one and one of the things they can do is admit you sooner in labour to make sure you get one apparently. 


Rhi - that does sound ages but hopefully it won't be as late as that. I feel like a broken record, seriously how am I not full term yet!!! Can it be June now please?


----------



## Tinky_82

Lovely bump beccy - sorry about your angel.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Eek that's so soon karli! That's true in some ways it will solve a lot of your fears regarding giving birth if you do need to be induced X 

Wish that's such a cute picture, your DD looks so pleased!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Karli do you think maybe the extra control you'll get from being induced might help with your worries? Let us know how your growth scan goes! 

Consultant app was fine. Everything looks good with baby, and she's pretty much where we expected her to be growth wise. 

They said they'll probably check my cervix at 36 weeks and if it's completely unfavourable they would recommend a planned section at 38 weeks as induction without drugs with an unfavourable cervix has about a 10% chance of success. I'm fairly sure that's where we'll end up, it's not my first choice but I'm happy to go with their advice. I just have the zingy spine needle. Yak!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Any 31/32 weekers not expecting to go early ?! Need to take a roll call haha so i can see who i will have left to moan with :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol they did say that so far my blood results have been really stable so if I was desperate for a vbac there's a possibility I could push delivery closer to my due date. Not likely :haha: they've already given me an end point and they can't take it back now!


----------



## jalilma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Any 31/32 weekers not expecting to go early ?! Need to take a roll call haha so i can see who i will have left to moan with :haha:

Me! All my babies needed 'help' getting the eviction notice! Not keen to think this one will be any less stubborn.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

If this baby comes at the same gestation as DS then they will arrive on the 23rd June. I definitely won't be having a July baby as I'll be 42 weeks on the 28th :) 

I want an epi but not too early as I hate the idea of being confined to the bed for ages and ages. But then im also scared of being told its late to have one, the thought of going through the whole of labour and the pushing stage without one terrifies me.


----------



## Boo44

Becyboo__x said:


> Thanks everyone :hugs:
> 
> My induction date is being booked for 12th-14th June but they understand my history etc but I've told them how I want it to go etc if no complications and baby's healthy then I'll leave her be and so far everything's fine.
> 
> Glad your scan went well pixie

We could have a baby the same day as my section is booked for 13th June! I'll be 39+3. I wish I didn't have to have a section and it makes me sad, so having the end point is about the only good thing about it...!

Sorry about your loss. How many weeks were you when your baby became an angel? Are they pictures of the baby in your sig? Looks so sweet xxx Your bump is great for 35 weeks and so neat. 

It's strange having some people 35 weeks and some 31, this is where the differences start becoming more obvious! It's making me wish my pregnancy would hurry up again :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Does anyone know if kiddicare are "paperless" I just had an order from them and i'm very confused. My original email said about half my items were on back order (2-3 weeks) but i didn't mind as i knew that when i ordered i just wanted them at the current price ! However my entire order (minus one item) just showed up. errr. No invoice in the box though. I'm worried the last item will get forgotten if it is actually on back order and how do i prove i never got it in the box ?! just incase it never shows up :S how very odd to not include an invoice ?


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: for your angelversary Becy.

Glad your scan went well Pixie.

I've heard the medela swing is good too.

Re legs, my consultant told me the femur often measures about a week behind but isn't an indication of anything being wrong & in fact my midwife has commented a couple of times on Squiggle's long legs despite this, so I don't think you need to worry.

Super cute pic Wish!

Karli, I hope that does help you to manage your anxiety. I thought I would be the first to go but it might be you now :)


----------



## vaniilla

I've ordered 99% of our main things from kiddicare and they're quite good with these things, just drop them a call or email and they're quite quick to respond, you won't need to prove anything. They send things out randomly I remember, some bits arrived individually.

Squig - happy 32 weeks!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh that's good to know thanks =) I usually buy in their store(the warehouse is quite close by) so I had no idea. Thanks !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

One of the photos hubby took today. 32+5


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have hardly bought anything for baby. What are you buying ladies? Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny - that's a lovely photo :flower:


We don't have anything left to buy expect for a tula carrier which I'm waiting on as DH wants to try it out first. We had to buy a lot since we have a big age gap and didn't have much space to store baby things from DS.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lovely picture teeny!

I've about finished now thankfully just got to pick steriliser up and few tubs of formula. I need a bag as well but I'm more of a backpack person then a changing bag :shrug:

Got everything I think 
Cot
Moses basket
Clothes (outfits 0-3/3-6, sleep suits, body suits, tights, bibs, socks, hats)
Blankets 
100s of nappies 
Wipes
Bath stuff
Sudacrem
Bouncer
Playmat
Pushchair 
Prep machine 
Bottles 
Mobile
Carrier
High chair (was DS's)

Likly forgot many things can't think right now


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same as me vaniilla my sons 6 and half nearly I kept nothing but his highchair which was at parents in storage and his Moses basket .. But that's it I had so much for him as well it makes me mad for not keeping it as was all good stuff :dohh:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Any 31/32 weekers not expecting to go early ?! Need to take a roll call haha so i can see who i will have left to moan with :haha:

I reckon i'll be end of June, both mine were close to their due date.


----------



## Boo44

Something feels a bit weird today, I've been getting niggly pains all day down both sides of my bump and sort of in the groins. I think it must be ligament type pain but it's very odd I've never had it before. I can even feel it throbbing when I'm just sitting still! Also baby feels almost painful when he moves, like there's no room and when he does a big shift I have to brace myself for the discomfort! Not really liking feeling like this it's all new :| Anyone else had painful movements?


----------



## Dory85

I have the odd painful movement but not many. Might be worth asking your midwife? My pains (other than spd) tend to be when she pushes against my hips or pelvis.

On the plus side, I think baby might be head down now. Crossing my fingers for my antenatal appointment tomorrow! Also have my 3 years old's ent appointment with the consultant tomorrow once we've travelled back from center parcs so it's a very busy day!

My first was born at 41 weeks and my second at 37 weeks so who knows when this one will arrive. I think it's more likely to be later than earlier though and my son was just not right at 37 weeks so an early baby really puts me on edge. 39 weeks would suit me!


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - I get stitch like pain shooting down my hips/pubic bone if I walk too long but not feeling any throbbing, I agree that you should mention it to the midwife but it may well be baby pressing on a nerve.

Dory - I hope she's head down at the appointment tomorrow! 



So miserable with piles, sorry it's tmi but it's freaking me out, I didn't have this with DS/ever before, anyone have any experience or tips? :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry vanilla, ive never had them thankfully. 

I do get painful movements where I need to brace myself but not the other pains you describe. Could just be where baby is lay? As the others said if your not comfortable speak to your midwife hun. 

I'm a bit sad that I won't see mine anymore, she was fuming that I've been told not to see her anymore but she's going to make sure to do the home visits when baby is here. 

I'm so tired! My brother has separated from his wife and things have got really nasty, for the time being his wife isn't allowed near the house or kids and he works evening and nights and has 5 kids (I don't want to be mean but my sisters have nicknamed them the wildlings :dohh: ) tonight it's my turn so I've been looking after his brood since about 3.30, he should be home by 10.30 but then I need to get home and I'm up at 5 for work. My head is pounding, they're all still awake and his house is trashed :dohh: I fail at life right now!


----------



## Squig34

Boo, I think worth ringing admissions or at least checking with your midwife, that sounds pretty awful.

Poor you Pixie! That's tough on top on pregnancy when you need even more sleep than usual! 

Gorgeous pic Teeny :)

Hoping you hear that baby has turned tomorrow Dory!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh yes teeny that pic is stunning!


----------



## GeralynB

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Any 31/32 weekers not expecting to go early ?! Need to take a roll call haha so i can see who i will have left to moan with :haha:

My son came 11 days early but for some reason I feel like little lady will not come early.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Sorry on phone hard to reply! Vanilla yes I have hemmerroids. I got them after birth with my first and they go away for the most part but have come out happily withh this pregnancy and the pressure of the kid! 

You can get soemthing called tucks which is amazing for the area. Leave them (it's a container of pads) in the fridge and put right on your bum. I haven't had to use cause not bothering me but I did need them after birth!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Wanted to ask too anyone getting a weird shooting sensation in the cervix? It's been quite a few of them today and man they can really hurt!!! I remember a couple with DD but not like this yikes. 

Next mw appt Tuesday.


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, I'll feel brief pain sometimes when baby moves but it hasn't been bothersome. 

Teeny, great picture!

I may have asked this before.... Has anyone had upper bump pain (like top of uterus). I've had it since 23 weeks but it's really acting up today. My doctor had told me it was things getting smushed. I hope it's nothing of concern.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I have once or twice but not very much hun. Hope it's feeling better :hugs: 

My brother was 45 mins late so I didn't get home till midnight :-( I didn't get up when my alarm went off at 5. Then I missed my bus and had to run in the snow to make the next one :dohh: Dick move but I wasn't thinking. Plus I may have peed a little :rofl: 

Today can't end quick enough


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh Pixie that all sounds awful! :hugs: 

Boo - I get a lot of painful movements but not the pulsing you describe. Maybe ask?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh dear pixie :/ that sounds ....eventful :haha: you don't work weekends do u ?! Hopefully catch up on some sleep tonight ! :) 

Movements can be painful here sometimes but not pulsing.. my Braxton Hicks have really stepped it up a notch though the last few days. I actually had one or two I had to grit my teeth through!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I've been sitting on my birthing ball instead of the sofa as much as possible, but I've noticed that it gives me braxton hicks, is that normal.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Vaniilla I've had it about 3 times now with this one never had them before .. I've not done anything about it though it wasn't too bad first seemt to go quick fast but atm it's still there just not painful thankfully midwife said to either just get something from pharmacy or leave it just use wipes when going toilet etc .. 
Hope it goes for you :hugs:

Woke at 3am with heartburn then like I needed to be sick and obviously I did a lot I blame the cookie I had earlier that night :lol: was horrible .. 

Is everyone normal on there measurements? I noticed that I was ok just above 50th centile my last measurement I have gone just below 50th .. If I stay under that I don't know if it's ok or not? I don't know if to take a lot of notice about growth charts because the amount of people that have said they get told something like weight/size and then when they have baby and it's totally wrong :shrug: DS was said to be well over 9lb and they wanted me to have him earlier because apparently he was going to be huge but he was 8lb 6.5oz so not what they expected at all glad I didn't agree with them and trusted my instincts :lol:


----------



## Boo44

Thanks girls I took paracetamol and went to bed last night and feel much more normal today :thumbup:

I'm wondering if it was because on wed I had a pregnancy aromatherapy massage and the whole thing was done with me on a birthing ball leaning forward on my pelvis. I know that's not a bad position but it's not one I'm usually in so I might have just tweaked the muscles down the sides of my bump maybe...

I'm taking the day off today to rest anyway xx hope everyone else is ok!


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> Wanted to ask too anyone getting a weird shooting sensation in the cervix? It's been quite a few of them today and man they can really hurt!!! I remember a couple with DD but not like this yikes.
> 
> Next mw appt Tuesday.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll order some on amazon. I have a phone app with the gp so hopefully she doesn't ask me to go in, I can't imagine much worse :argh:

It sounds a bit like sciatic/nerve pain, have you tried lying on your left for a bit to see if it makes a difference?




Starlight32 said:


> Boo, I'll feel brief pain sometimes when baby moves but it hasn't been bothersome.
> 
> Teeny, great picture!
> 
> I may have asked this before.... Has anyone had upper bump pain (like top of uterus). I've had it since 23 weeks but it's really acting up today. My doctor had told me it was things getting smushed. I hope it's nothing of concern.

I get it a lot, mostly when I'm sat down and you can see she's pushing upwards.



Lil_Pixie said:


> I have once or twice but not very much hun. Hope it's feeling better :hugs:
> 
> My brother was 45 mins late so I didn't get home till midnight :-( I didn't get up when my alarm went off at 5. Then I missed my bus and had to run in the snow to make the next one :dohh: Dick move but I wasn't thinking. Plus I may have peed a little :rofl:
> 
> Today can't end quick enough

Yikes, I would be ducking out of further childminding duties, his situation is hard but you're pregnant and shouldn't be dealing with this. I hope the rest of your day goes better.




Becyboo__x said:


> Vaniilla I've had it about 3 times now with this one never had them before .. I've not done anything about it though it wasn't too bad first seemt to go quick fast but atm it's still there just not painful thankfully midwife said to either just get something from pharmacy or leave it just use wipes when going toilet etc ..
> Hope it goes for you :hugs:
> 
> Woke at 3am with heartburn then like I needed to be sick and obviously I did a lot I blame the cookie I had earlier that night :lol: was horrible ..
> 
> Is everyone normal on there measurements? I noticed that I was ok just above 50th centile my last measurement I have gone just below 50th .. If I stay under that I don't know if it's ok or not? I don't know if to take a lot of notice about growth charts because the amount of people that have said they get told something like weight/size and then when they have baby and it's totally wrong :shrug: DS was said to be well over 9lb and they wanted me to have him earlier because apparently he was going to be huge but he was 8lb 6.5oz so not what they expected at all glad I didn't agree with them and trusted my instincts :lol:

It's a constant burning pain, it's making sleep hard and making me so grumpy and snappy, I hope it eases off soon.

Oh no, I'm sorry to hear you were sick last night, hopefully it was a one off. Make sure you're sleeping with an extra pillow or two if it continues to happen :hugs:

I think she's been on the 50th percentile all the way through but it can change a bit here and there, I think it has to be a drastic change for them to worry. They are very often wrong on weight, I was due to be scanned the week DS decided to make his appearance - they were worried he was huge and he was 6lb! 



Boo44 said:


> Thanks girls I took paracetamol and went to bed last night and feel much more normal today :thumbup:
> 
> I'm wondering if it was because on wed I had a pregnancy aromatherapy massage and the whole thing was done with me on a birthing ball leaning forward on my pelvis. I know that's not a bad position but it's not one I'm usually in so I might have just tweaked the muscles down the sides of my bump maybe...
> 
> I'm taking the day off today to rest anyway xx hope everyone else is ok!

Enjoy your day off! 

a pregnancy ball can well cause cramps/braxton hicks because the position it puts you in helps strengthen your pelvic floor muscles.



Is anyone else constantly told they look huge? I measured 33cm at my 31 week appointment which isn't that far off I thought? so why do people keep telling me I'm huge? I feel I should tell people to stop telling me I'm massive - it's not helping my confidence!


I've told the mums at school I'm due in early July :haha: a few mums have gone overdue and they've been driven mad being asked everyday if anything has happened yet and I'm hoping to avoid that :haha:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Vanilla I have varicose veins but on the legs and foof area, although apparently these are basically piles in other places??! My downstairs burns constantly from them it's so painful and it looks awful, I'm terrified they won't go away after birth :/ 

Beautiful picture teeny X 

Pixie that sounds mental! 

I've also lied a bit with my due date, I say 'end of June' if anyone asks. I was overdue with ds and the constant asking was annoying


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thermometers.. Avent or gro egg?? Can you turn off the light on the gro egg or is it constantly glowing?


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I'm sorry to hear you're suffering with them, they should go after birth I've heard :hugs:

We had a gro egg with DS so got one for this baby too, as far as I know the light can't be turned off but it's a very light glow, it's not bright and it's helpful as the colour indicates if the temperature is in the right range.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

vaniilla said:


> Tinkerbelle - I'm sorry to hear you're suffering with them, they should go after birth I've heard :hugs:
> 
> We had a gro egg with DS so got one for this baby too, as far as I know the light can't be turned off but it's a very light glow, it's not bright and it's helpful as the colour indicates if the temperature is in the right range.

^^ same! I loved my gro egg, I was always worried about what to dress xander in and honestly used it every day till he was at least two


----------



## vaniilla

we still use the gro egg in his room :haha: our house is draughty and cold so we need to keep an eye on room temp still.


My worst nightmare, the gp has said I have to go in so they can look at my bum :cry::sad2: It's at 5 and if DH can't off work I'll have to take DS with me who is at a phase of telling everyone everything he sees :wine:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny that is a lovely picture :)


----------



## Starlight32

I feel huge. I can't comfortably fit in some of my maternity clothes anymore. I don't know what I'm going to do for another five weeks. Or more if she's late.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Becy our growth is on the 95th centile but that's normal since that's exactly where she was expected to be. I think it's normal for them to go up or down one line but maybe not more than that?I'm not sure, that's what they looked at when Xander was a baby but I don't know if it's different before they're Born. 

Vanilla I'm so sorry I would hate that :hugs: I really hope you don't have to take DS with you. Hopefully they can at least give you something that will help


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'll ask on Tuesday when I go again .. She never seems concerned she's nice enough etc I've been with her majority way through but I'm not a worrier either I just go with it if I'm fine etc but I only noticed recently that on the chart in my notes I was only slightly above the 50th line 2 weeks later I was just below :shrug: few cms each time if it goes the same then I'll be back on the 50th if not I'll still be below. I don't know now what I feel I thought I was huge already but there's says I feel I'm not :dohh: 

Vaniilla :rofl: maybe if you need to take ds find something he will play with or take a lot of notice of so he might not be do aware what your doing :haha: might still not work though :lol:


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> I feel huge. I can't comfortably fit in some of my maternity clothes anymore. I don't know what I'm going to do for another five weeks. Or more if she's late.

I've only got one pair of maternity jeans left that I fit in and even then I only wear them for an hour or 2. I live in leggings since my jeans were so tight my midwife struggled to measure my fundal height.

I was also very vague with my last edd. I used to tell people the month and come off Facebook completely at at around 36 weeks. I think I'll do similar this time too.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Everyone knows my due date 

But Facebook wise I've just changed my settings to no one can write on my wall .. Until after baby is born then change it back 

Think I'm more annoyed that fobs mum might spoil things that's main thing hoping she don't obviously we have to tell her but if she goes to the next level and announces I would scream :lol:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh no vanilla I can relate as my DS tells everyone everything and it's so embarrassing! I can't shower or go to the loo infront of him because everyone will get told the details :haha: can you maybe buy him a comic to look at or take a tablet and see if he will look at that and you have the curtain drawn type thing?


----------



## Dory85

Baby is head down and engaged so midwife reckons she's unlikely to turn again. What a relief!


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - that's great news! :) 40 days to go too! 



DH wasn't able to get the time off so I'll have to take DS after all, I really wish I didn't have to go, I'm a massive prude not to mention squeamish and stuff like this makes me feel anxious.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fab news Dory. Did you notice a change in the areas you feel movements? 
I'm trying to figure out if my baby girl is still breech. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla that sucks! My husband has had alot of bum problems (he had surgery in the end because the internal ones were bleeding so badly he needed a transfusion!) And our GP never insists on looking. Which is why I think he likes her haha. She always just says "piles is piles and u don't need me poking around to tell u what u know" but he does always get referred back to the hospital and obviously then they get a good long look lmao. I had them for like two or three days after giving birth and they thankfully just went on their own!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Great news dory :) 

Question about maternity pads... How many to buy? Does the bleeding calm down after a few days, in which case will I just need big maternity pads for a week then be able to switch to nighttime ordinary sanitary towels? I swear my memory has completely erased this from when I had DS. Also which brands are best?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My bleeding was much lighter with my second, but i think it was a fluke, i basically bled really heavy for about a week, and i had to use the thick maternity pads for that, then for another week i spotted, like a really light period. THEN I passed a clot the size of my hand. I actually caught it in my hand as i was so taken off guard by it! My husband rang the delivery suite at the hospital to ask them and they said it is probabily why my bleeding had been so light but it was no big deal ... Sorry if tmi haha. I have got about two weeks worth of maternity pads this time : I just got mine delivered from kiddicare to bulk out my order for free postage haha. I usually use asdas though or boots tbh i think they are all the same.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think I probably used the big ones for about 5 days, but obviously my foof hadn't been in the wars :haha: after that I used the thin ones or always ultra night, I think the bleeding lasted about 3 weeks


----------



## wishuwerehere

I used the big ones for about a weeki think. I change them a lot so i'll buy anout 100 i reckon, got 50 so far. Then the slim ones but i'll just pick up a few packs and buy more afterwards depending on how the bleeding goes.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh and uk ladies, maternity and breast pads are 3 for 2 at boots atm, i bought some today and some of those mats which i like to put on my sofa and bed which aare also in 3 for 2 :thumbup:


----------



## Squig34

Good news on baby turning Dory :) Squiggle is definitely still breech; she just had the hiccups & her head is high up. My gut feeling is that I'll end up having to get a c-section :/

2 working days left! :happydance:


----------



## Dory85

Teeny Weeny said:


> Fab news Dory. Did you notice a change in the areas you feel movements?
> I'm trying to figure out if my baby girl is still breech. Xx

Not really. I was actually talking about that and no definite 'she's turned' moment either when the midwife went 'ooooo that's definitely a head'. 

It is such a weight off my shoulders though. My 3 year old had her ENT appointment today and is finally on the waiting list for grommets. I feel like I can finally relax a bit, though the wait is l around 2 months apparently.


----------



## Dory85

Bleeding wise, I know when breastfeeding the heaviness tends to vary. Heavy during lots of feeding and lighter in between because it makes your uterus contract.

First time round I bled for 6 weeks and second time I can't remember but think it was slightly less. I also passed an enormous clot a couple of hours after delivery though (they actually checked it wasn't part of my placenta because it was so massive lol).

Squiggle - my baby was still breech at 32 weeks so fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory I had a cloth like that too! The midwife carried it away in both hands - it was like a dinner plate. I was thankful I was still numb from the section :haha: 

So glad your baby turned Dory. Squig fingers crossed yours turns soon too! 

:hugs: I'm fairly certain I'm heading for a section too hun. Not my first choice but I'm gonna suck it up and block out any memory of the zingy back:-/


----------



## wishuwerehere

Glad you've had a positive day dory! Re being breech, i think my baby has flipped a couple of times since 28 weeks so i guess they can still be turning fairly late!

Really nit picky question now but i got rid of my 0-6 grobags so i need some new ones - what tog have people gone for?? Never had a June baby so not sure if 1 tog is more appropriate?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I've gone for 1 tog bags, although might buy some thicker ones now I'm thinking about it X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm waiting to see how the weather pans out before committing to a tog =)


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, great news about baby being head down! And I actually bought another maternity dress even though I didn't want to spend money for something I'll wear fir like five weeks. I think I will be able to wear it after though. Plus I can't bear being uncomfortable at work in the dresses that are too small!

I'm seeing the ob every week now. It makes me nervous to be weighed every week. I already feel a bit down about gaining weight.


----------



## Dory85

I spent about 3 hours having contractions last night :-0

They were painful enough that I couldn't sleep and stretched right round to my back but we're mild enough that I was pretty sure it wasn't the real thing. 

I had this on maybe 2 or 3 occasions before real labour in my last pregnancy so I'm hopeful it means when it's time it will go as well as it did then.


----------



## Boo44

wishuwerehere said:


> Oh and uk ladies, maternity and breast pads are 3 for 2 at boots atm, i bought some today and some of those mats which i like to put on my sofa and bed which aare also in 3 for 2 :thumbup:

Thanks for this tip I'll go and get some today xx


----------



## vaniilla

I've bought around 4/5 large packs of maternity pads so far, I've gone for the chunky ones as they're softer and the plastic covered ones caused havoc on my stitches last time :sick: I tend to have heavy periods anyway so need heavy flow pads so they'll get used one way or another!


We have a few grobags - 2 that are 1.5 tog, 1 that is 2 tog and a 1 tog travel sleeping bag. 

I hope all the UK ladies have a nice bank holiday :)

Dory - that would have scared me! I'm glad they didn't progress.



I can't believe how close some of you are to being full term!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

All the talk of bleeding, stitches and placenta is making me feel so queasy and dizzy, I'm such a wimp! 

I've heard it's less common to need stitches second time round (if natural and straightforward delivery obviously)? It would be nice not to have any this time. 

Hope all the UK ladies are having a good bank holiday weekend :flower:


----------



## Starlight32

This reminds me to check my pad supply. Does the bleeding feel like period bleeding?


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I'm a wimp too! I had stitches due to an episiotomy and I refused to look at them the whole time it was healing, midwife / health visitor kept trying to get me to look - hell no :rofl:

Starlight - for me it was like regular periods but much heavier, it felt like my body trying to make up for all the missed periods in pregnancy by having them all at once! I know some people don't bleed as much though.


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> All the talk of bleeding, stitches and placenta is making me feel so queasy and dizzy, I'm such a wimp!
> 
> I've heard it's less common to need stitches second time round (if natural and straightforward delivery obviously)? It would be nice not to have any this time.
> 
> Hope all the UK ladies are having a good bank holiday weekend :flower:

I needed an episiotomy first time round and was so paranoid about tearing at the same place second time round but only had a little graze.

I'm pretty sure I'm contracting again and lost quite a bit of plug this morning but I'm trying to hold off calling the midwife in case it is nothing. I'm worried about leaving it too late for help too though because Aaron was so quick when he decided he was coming. I think I'm going to give it til around 5 and then I might ring in for advice if they're still coming because it's been irregular but painful since half 9 last night (now half 2 in the afternoon).

Starting to get a bit worried she might be early. Crossing my fingers it's just my cervix preparing.


----------



## Boo44

Hope everything is ok dory xx

Starlight the bleeding post delivery for me was much heavier than a period but then I don't get heavy periods... I think you'll need big thick pads for at least a few days then can maybe switch down to thinner ones


----------



## Squig34

Hope all is well Dory & she stays put for several more weeks!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory I hope everything is OK :hugs: let us know how you are x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dory I hope everything is okay ?!


----------



## Dory85

Everything is OK at the moment. I'm still contracting but much less regularly. For an hour they were every 3 minutes and I was convinced she was coming but now they're ranging fron 10-30 minutes. I wonder if that means they're dying off? Still losing lots of plug and have ridiculous amounts of pressure, like my cervix is sore or something? I wonder if it's just cervical changes.

I think the plan is to see how things go overnight and if I'm still contracting in the morning I'm going to call them. I don't think they check for dilatation though unless you're in established labour?


----------



## Boo44

Dory I would ring the assessment unit and tell them - established labour only counts for people >37 weeks so they would want to know about any persistent pains or contractions at your stage. They would probably do a speculum. At the very least I'd ring and tell them and see what they say x


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I agree with Boo. Go and get checked honey. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> Everything is OK at the moment. I'm still contracting but much less regularly. For an hour they were every 3 minutes and I was convinced she was coming but now they're ranging fron 10-30 minutes. I wonder if that means they're dying off? Still losing lots of plug and have ridiculous amounts of pressure, like my cervix is sore or something? I wonder if it's just cervical changes.
> 
> I think the plan is to see how things go overnight and if I'm still contracting in the morning I'm going to call them. I don't think they check for dilatation though unless you're in established labour?

They did a full internal on me when they were worried about my contractions, they definitely checked if the cervix is closed (speculum and then by hand) and i'm sure they would check for dilation if it was open. Don't put it off, you're not doing anything wrong by getting checked out, if something is happening it's better to get it picked up quickly then letting it develop, if it is labour they can take steps to stop or slow things down.


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, keep us posted!

My ob checked my cervix when I was having contractions on the nst just to make sure.


----------



## Dory85

It's 3am and we stuck with the original plan of waiting to see how the night went because contractions have pretty much stopped.

Got up about half an hour ago and had a massive wee and when I wiped there was lots of mucus with streaks (like a show). So I came back to bed and had a panic of should I ring them now.

10 minutes later (and 2 contractions) I felt wet like I hadn't wiped properly so went to the loo expecting more mucous and basically I think my waters may be trickling?!

I'm trying not to panic and have layed down with a pad in to be sure. I'll get up again after 20 minutes and see if there is any more. It wasn't wee because it was clear with a little pinkish in it.

What the hell do I do for childcare at 3am?! I don't even have a crib mattress yet. Only just packed my hospital bag today (and it's not finished).


----------



## Squig34

Dory I hope you've rang in by now. I have no idea what the start of labour is like but it does sound like you need to be assessed. I understand childcare is tricky at 3am & I hope you got sorted if you needed! Thinking of you & will be checking for an update!! Good luck if you are having your baby!


----------



## Dory85

I'm waiting for an ambulance to be transferred to a different hospital because SCBU is full here.

Waters have definitely gone and I'm contracting regularly so they've given me steroids and said it's 50/50 whether I deliver in the next couple of days. If not they will induce me at 36/37 weeks.


----------



## Squig34

Hopefully baby will hold on, but as I'm sure you know, there's every chance she'll be completely fine at over 34 weeks - good to hear that you were able to get a dose of steroids! Lots of luck & good wishes!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Gosh Dory, I hope you're OK. As Squig says, baby is mostly cooked at 34+4 weeks and will probably just need a little help at the very beginning and thrive very soon, especially as you've had the steroids, that's great news. Keep us updated hun. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey! I hope you are doing okay I'm glad you managed to some get steroids. :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Dory. As the others have said baby is pretty much baked, especially if you've had some steroids. Will you need to stay in hospital hun? Please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow hope you're doing ok Dory. Glad they've got steroids on board.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thinking of you Dory. Xx


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh dory, big hugs to you and baby. I'm sure you guys will be ok, you're in the best place and 34 weeks is not too far off full term. Take care :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I guess a few of you will be having babies this month, but for the most part we are having babies NEXT month. Where did the time go? Xx


----------



## karlilay

Hope everything is ok Dory.. <3

I went to labour ward for monitoring yesterday, as baby had reduced movements. All ok though, and feeling very real now i've been there!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope it all goes well Dory :hugs: you're in the best place and they'll make sure you and baby are looked after.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope all is okay dory!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Karlilay, glad all is well. Xx
I'm hoping no news is good news Dory. X


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope all is well Dory, thinking of you and baby. :hugs: Xx 

Glad all is okay karli X


----------



## Dory85

Baby Georgia Lauren weighing 5lb 10oz. We were blue lighted to another hospital for the scbu space and she arrived within 2 hours with just entonox.

Sadly hasn't managed to bf yet which is a new experience for me but it's still very early.
 



Attached Files:







20160501_115244.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 32


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh wow !

Huge congratulations Dory 

I hope you and baby Georgia are doing okay! She's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory huge congratulations! Glad she's here safely, well done, it must have been scary. I had a quick read of babies born at 34 weeks and difficulty breastfeeding was the thing mentioned most but lots managed it in the end.


----------



## karlilay

Aw Dory &#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476;&#55357;&#56476; She is beautiful! Big congratulations! Xxxxxx


----------



## Dory85

Thank you. I lost my s*** a couple of times in a panic in case she was poorly but she's surprised us all!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

OMG dory she's beautiful. Huge congratulations!!! I'm. So glad she's doing so well, and what a fab weight too - it's mental to think there are actual full tiny people in there. 

I realise we've been planning a and preparing for them for months but still - they're real fully formed little people now!


----------



## karlilay

Pixie, I just had the same realisation when I saw the picture of Georgia. I just showed OH and said look, look a real baby. :rofl:

It's mad, I wonder how this month will go for us all, and how many more will surprise us early.


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> OMG dory she's beautiful. Huge congratulations!!! I'm. So glad she's doing so well, and what a fab weight too - it's mental to think there are actual full tiny people in there.
> 
> I realise we've been planning a and preparing for them for months but still - they're real fully formed little people now!

It really is mental. I keep looking at her and wondering how she fit even though she's tiny really. Looking forward to seeing the other miniature people when they're cooked!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow huge congratulations Dory! She's absolutely gorgeous :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Huge congratulations dory, she is beautiful :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Dory. She is beautiful. A fantastic weight too. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow!!! Huge congrats and what an awesome birth Weight too =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Great news dory :)
> 
> Question about maternity pads... How many to buy? Does the bleeding calm down after a few days, in which case will I just need big maternity pads for a week then be able to switch to nighttime ordinary sanitary towels? I swear my memory has completely erased this from when I had DS. Also which brands are best?

I bought a TON. i bled like a stuck pig in the hospital. i mean, terrible. left bloody footprints a few times as it was dripping down my legs disgusting. I was so embarrassed. I passed a clot the size of a jelly fish no lie. HOwever, after those first like 24 hours? i was fine. i hardly bled at all. So i guess i got it over with early? I have no idea. all i know is i still have all the pads i didn't use from the first one! 



tinkerbelle93 said:


> All the talk of bleeding, stitches and placenta is making me feel so queasy and dizzy, I'm such a wimp!
> 
> I've heard it's less common to need stitches second time round (if natural and straightforward delivery obviously)? It would be nice not to have any this time.
> 
> Hope all the UK ladies are having a good bank holiday weekend :flower:

I didn't need stitches the first time (was a natural labor) although the midwife said i had a 'tiny spot' that could be stitched (like one suture) and i said then just let it alone!!! She said oh ok it is stopping on its own. Then whhhhy are you going to stab me with needles and thread if it doesn't need it?



Starlight32 said:


> This reminds me to check my pad supply. Does the bleeding feel like period bleeding?

mine didn't feel like anything i don't think? just that i was bleeding. I just had to check frequently cause i didn't feel it.



Dory85 said:


> Baby Georgia Lauren weighing 5lb 10oz. We were blue lighted to another hospital for the scbu space and she arrived within 2 hours with just entonox.
> 
> Sadly hasn't managed to bf yet which is a new experience for me but it's still very early.

HUGE congrats dory!!!! she's perfect!!! omg i can't believe you went so early! can't wait to hear your story when you have time <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

AFM: 33 weeks, and so glad i can finally say my baby is due next week!!!

anyone thinking about having the mirror to watch the birth? i declined with my first but i think i may want to see this one!

seems so different this time with knowing what to expect. I hate it but i'm definitely wishing for may to fly by so we can be on labor watch over here. I'm so ready.

I still can't believe dory had her baby !!!!! omg!


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, Congrats on your baby girl <3 What a surprise!!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Oh wow dory, congratulations! What a gorgeous girl, and a brilliant weight as well, so glad she's doing well.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anyone thought about clothes for post partum? I am unfortunately not one of those women who will be leaving hospital in her jeans, and I remember last time feeling like I had no clothes for when people visited. I have a few nursing tops but that's it.


----------



## karlilay

I have worn leggings every day since about 8 weeks, and i plan to just continue with them Angel :lol:

Iv brought some long vest tops from Primark, and some floaty vests, then leggings and most probably my slippers. In reality ill probably be wearing a onsie/dressing gown for weeks.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I'm probably just bringing more maternity jeans like I've been wearing. That's what I did when I went home last time


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had one pair of maternity leggings and I literally just snagged them and now there is a hole in them. I was going to pack them. I have dug out a pair of my gym trousers they are cozy so maybe I will just bung them in. I got a package from h&m this week with all new jeans and tshirts etc. All for myself after I have had the baby. In the past I have been fine to wear my normal clothes immediately. This is my third though so maybe I'm pushing my luck... I might pack one pair. Probably not the "super skinnies" I fear I may have been getting ahead of myself there. In my defense they were on sale. :haha: I ordered a breastfeeding cardigan type thing from frugi for the summer so I will pack that and button up shirts =) 
I want to go immediately home if I can so I'm not going to take much really. I will only take my slippers if I end up being induced again. But once I go over due (if?) I will repack my bag for a longer stay.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Omg the first baby! Wow huge congratulations Dory she is absolutely gorgeous! And a really good weight for gestation. Hope you're doing okay X


----------



## Squig34

Wow Dory, Georgia did not want to hang around! So glad she arrived safely & is doing well - congratulations on your beautiful little girl! :cloud9:

Karli, glad all was ok with your little one.


----------



## Dory85

Now that it's happened I guess I can shed some light? 

Bleeding - the first half a day has been horrendous. I leaked through 3 different pairs of trousers/pj's and have been sat on hospital flat pads all day. It's not quite as quick now but still heavy.

Trousers - I have been wearing size 16 pj tops fron primary (I'm normally a 10/12) and maternity leggings. Previously I was straight back into non maternity clothes but my leggings are honestly soo comfy on my sore deflating bump.

Afm - I will do a birtg story when I get a chance and signpost you all. I still think it's crazy how I went from practically nothing to full blown labour. If I hadn't brought my leave forwards i should have been on shift today at work :-O

I have managed to latch her on and give her one big suckle of colostrum. Fingers crossed her next blood sugar check is ok without the formula top up.


----------



## Boo44

Wow my heart just did a huge flip when I realised you have had your baby dory I wasn't expecting that!!!! I hadn't checked the thread since I said to ring in and get checked out last night. 

Huge congratulations on the birth of Georgia Lauren!!! 5lb 10oz is such a great weight for a 34 weeker you've done a great job there :)

Oh my goodness girls this is getting real now! I think I should actually go and buy the stuff I need and start thinking about packing a bag. Maybe ok being too blase!


----------



## vaniilla

Huge congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl dory, she's beautiful. I hope you both have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, I've been worried about what I'm going to wear after delivery. I'm guessing I'll wear home gym shorts and a t shirt (probably the same thing I'll wear there lol). I hope I can fit into them. Even they are seeming a bit smallish these days. I like big comfy clothes so I don't like squeezing into things.


----------



## Boo44

Angel I basically wear my maternity jeans for about a month after the birth! So I'll take some of those and some stretchy leggings with a baggy top to wear immediately after :)

There's a chance I may have overdone it today because our friends visited and we met them at a national trust place and I've walked over two miles including pushing my 2 year old in the buggy, and going up some pretty big hills... Thing is I would never have done something like that my first pregnancy but there really is no let up with little children it's not like I can just choose not to parent one day! Anyway we have had a lovely time, then I came home and stood and did the ironing because I felt suddenly like wonder woman. I'm now in a hot bath and thinking I hope I'm not crippled tomorrow because of this! :|


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I haven't really thought about it. I'm fairly sure I left the hospital in maternity jeans and a tee-shirt when I had xander (probably whatever I arrived in I imagine :haha: ) 

Now that someone's mentioned it though I think I need to get my bum to primark to stock up on vests and floaty tops. I mainly live in dresses and leggings these days but that's no good for breastfeeding. Guess I'll be wearing jeans all summer :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm wearing home a floaty shirt with a sewn in cardigan that my grandma bought for me, I didn't realise she had until mum brought it over, I feel I can honor her memory and involve her in the birth this way as she was so excited for us. I'm taking an extra maternity top incase of accidents and leggings for the way home. 

I went to the hospital in a night dress and and dressing gown last time, I shaved my legs whilst I was in labour so my legs were covered in nicks, hopefully there won't be a repeat of that :haha: I'll be wearing a nightgown this time too. 

Boo - I hope you're not too sore in the morning!

I washed all of our nappies from DS today, it felt very nostalgic hanging them all out to dry!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm confused about pp clothes too. Last time it was January so just jeans and a top with a feeding vest underneath worked perfectly, but with it being summer and possibly very hot I'm not sure what to sort out.


----------



## Dory85

Where is Geralyn? I feel like she's not posted in forever. I hope things are ok for her.


----------



## jalilma

Dory... Many congrats... Like others have said I can't believe we are all in the "baby arriving" window! She's beautiful


----------



## mommyxofxone

i know right? 48 days left for me. sounds so much better at this point to use how many days left than how many weeks i am. at least that number changes daily :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Dory massive congratulations. Your little girl is so beautiful and a great birth weight. Hope you are both well and can go home soon. Glad breastfeeding is improving and hope it works out for you. I can't believe a real life new baby is here now. It's getting scary!


----------



## ehjmorris

Our babies are due next month!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on the first baby of the group Dory!! She's beautiful! Is her birthday May 1? I'll add on to the front page.

I had a 3D sono yesterday and baby is transverse. She was breech 2 weeks ago so I'm hoping she's making her way to the head down position. I can't believe how clear the pictures are...she looks very much like her big brother.


----------



## Dory85

GeralynB said:


> Congrats on the first baby of the group Dory!! She's beautiful! Is her birthday May 1? I'll add on to the front page.
> 
> I had a 3D sono yesterday and baby is transverse. She was breech 2 weeks ago so I'm hoping she's making her way to the head down position. I can't believe how clear the pictures are...she looks very much like her big brother.

Thank you. She is a May 1st baby - more than a month early?!

Good to hear you're doing OK too. Did you have any idea she was transverse? I had no clue with Georgia actually did her turn to cephalic. There was a hairy moment after my waters broke where they said she was breech and had to scan me to confirm but she wasn't.

Managed to latch her own for about 10 minutes last night so she's still getting 3 hourly top ups and they make her so windy and upset. They've told me not to buy any formula because it is essentially medicine for her so they provide it for free. We had to choose which formula but I had no idea because I've never used them so just aptamil? Scbu should review her again today.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Do you just need to stay in hospital until she isn't needing the top ups dory? 

How are you feeling? Make sure you take care of yourself hun :hugs: 

I keep having nightmares that either the baby is here and I keep leaving her (in the car, at work, at home etc) or I'm still pregnant but something is wrong :-( she's usually most active at night but she was quiet last night which didn't help. She's wiggling away now though so all is fine. 

I've been feeling really rough this weekend. Yesterday I have two naps and still went to bed at 8.30 :-( I keep getting lightheaded and shaky all the time. I think it's probably due to being anaemic? I don't know but I'm not having fun :-( 

Fingers crossed she's on her way round Geralyn! It'll be interesting to see how similar she looks once she's here. 

Tink I fed xander for 19 months so even though he was a December baby I must have still been feeding quite a lot that first summer. I think I must have worn vests and loose tops with jeans. But that doesn't feel very summery at all. 

Maybe linen trousers or short jeans instead? Or short leggings and a dress but with a vest under so we can lift the dress up? I'm honestly fretting about this and I don't know why after I figured it all out with xander. I suppose when they're very small we could just pull out top down and put a muslin over one shoulder? No good once they're big enough to grab though :haha:


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Do you just need to stay in hospital until she isn't needing the top ups dory?
> 
> How are you feeling? Make sure you take care of yourself hun :hugs:

I asked yesterday if they were able to give a rough estimate of how long we would be in but she said preemies born at 34 weeks vary so much. She did say to be prepared because although the occasional starts very well (like Georgia) they all tend to have their share of problems and not many escape light therapy for jaundice. So basically it could be days or weeks.

Once scbu are happy with her she still has some time on the ward under midwifery led care which is less medicalised. The first step is maintaining her blood sugars and temperature on solely breastmilk though and she's only managed 3 tiny breastfeeds so far.

Personally I am knackered lol. I've had very little sleep because she is on 3 hourly feeds and obviously the night she arrived I only had about 2 hours sleep. I'm hoping to catch up a bit today.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Glad you've managed to get her latched on, fingers crossed she'll get stronger and it'll get easier. How are your older kids doing? Have they met her yet?

This has totally got me trying to get organised as well! He's got clothes and a change table sorted but no bed lol. I might get dh to do the sidecar cot next weekend! I might start making someblists for my hospital bag as well....


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha I think it's sent a few of us into a bit of a panic


----------



## AngelofTroy

Having to go to L&D as my 3yo jumped on my bump and I'm Rhesus negative but hope it's just a shot and back home.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Angel. Hope he didn't jump too far (Xander likes to dive bomb lol) are you hurt? Let us know how you get on x


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope you're ok Angel.
Dory glad she's started to breastfeed for you. 
I finally feel like I'm getting prepared at last - ds new room is finally ready and I managed to get half of the baby clothes washed. 
For coming home I've ordered a couple of shirt dresses which I plan on wearing with maternity leggings. I need to buy some nursing tops - where's best to get them from - I've never used before.


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Do you just need to stay in hospital until she isn't needing the top ups dory?
> 
> How are you feeling? Make sure you take care of yourself hun :hugs:
> 
> I asked yesterday if they were able to give a rough estimate of how long we would be in but she said preemies born at 34 weeks vary so much. She did say to be prepared because although the occasional starts very well (like Georgia) they all tend to have their share of problems and not many escape light therapy for jaundice. So basically it could be days or weeks.
> 
> Once scbu are happy with her she still has some time on the ward under midwifery led care which is less medicalised. The first step is maintaining her blood sugars and temperature on solely breastmilk though and she's only managed 3 tiny breastfeeds so far.
> 
> Personally I am knackered lol. I've had very little sleep because she is on 3 hourly feeds and obviously the night she arrived I only had about 2 hours sleep. I'm hoping to catch up a bit today.Click to expand...


Oh dory the feeding sounds tough especially for an experienced and active breast feeder like yourself. Do you HAVE to give formula top ups? Btw excuse me if I'm asking ridiculous questions, clearly she can't be left without any intake (!) but what I'm asking is, how do they say to give the formula? Is it tube fed or syringe or do you have to do bottle? I just really really hope that Georgia is still allowed to find her way to breastfeeding despite being early. I will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Boo44

ETA - well done on the 3 breastfeeds mama you are doing so well for her! It must be exhausting for a 34 weeker learning how to suck xx


----------



## Squig34

Hope you get some rest today Dory & that Georgia's good start keeps going!

Angel, hope all is ok & it is just a shot then home.

Another one with packing the hospital bag on my list for today ;) all the stuff is there, it's just not in a bag!

Tinky, places like h&m, Asda, new look, mothercare, ASOS, all do nursing clothing. Mostly online. Could also be worth your while checking eBay.


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I hope the hospital visit is short :hugs:

Dory - I hope you're able to catch up on some sleep today, I hope lo continues to thrive so you can go home sooner than later :hugs:

I have 3 nursing tops so far - 1 is a maternity shirt too so I wear it out and about :haha: I'll probably buy a breastfeeding vest thingy and just wear normal tops over the top most of the time.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I won't buy anything specifically for breastfeeding besides the cover up cardigan I already got and nursing bras. I just make sure to choose outfits with buttons down the front. So shorts and a shirt or a button up the front dress. Etc. I find that nursing clothing is really boring looking. And often tends to still have a pouchy stomach I don't think I would mind if they were reasonably priced but places like mother care charge a fortune and places Like asda never have any bloody stock in my size lol.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've gone into the final ticker box! :lol: 
Exciting!

Feel sick today :nope: I had hardly any sleep tossing and turning all night couldn't get comfy at all :nope: keep feeling like I'm going to be sick in my sleep as well :shrug:


----------



## wishuwerehere

Wow becy you're so close now! I feel sick in bed a lot too now, I usually wake up about 3am with hearburn and can't get back to sleep after that. It's horrible but at least the end is in sight!

Re nursing clothes i'm just going to grab a few vests on ebay. I just wear normal clothes with a cest underneath usually, although it might be different in the summer i guess!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Everything is feeling so scary and close! I've had weird dreams too, I dreamt I went into labour and was panicking because I've not done my hospital bag :haha: I feel stressed as we still have tons of decorating to do in the house, baby items left to buy, holiday next week and Im not sorted at all.. Then I have a big essay for my open uni work due next week and need to prepare for a 3 hour exam when I'm 38 weeks :wacko: ahh can't wait to get the next few weeks over with! 

Glad she's started feeding Dory, fingers crossed it gets easier. Have your kids met her yet? Still can't believe one of the babies is here! It's surreal! 

Hope everything is okay angel :hugs: 

Not long now for you beccy! Eek x


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, how are you feeling? Are you hurt from the jump? I hope all is good <3

Dory, great job on the breastfeeding progress <3 sounds so hard!

I've also been wondering about nursing tops. The only tops I've seen are tank tops and a few maternity/nursing tops. I don't look at the expensive places though lol. I did order one top that's for maternity/nursing but haven't recieved it yet. I'm reluctant to buy tank tops until I know my size. I don't plan on going out much at first so I think I won't need a lot of breastfeeding friendly clothes right away.


----------



## AngelofTroy

It was quite a jump! It hurts in a bruisey way but no tightenings or anything worrying. They had me on the monitor for a while but baby seems fine so I was given the anti-D injection and discharged with instructions to watch for bleeding etc. We had to wait over 3.5 hours in total, not how we wanted to spend our bank holiday! And my poor mum had to jump out of bed and come and watch Micah early this morning. I have to ring tomorrow and see if I need a second jab?


----------



## GeralynB

I had no idea she turned transverse. I have a midwife appointment on Friday so we'll see what she says. 

I haven't packed my hospital bag yet. I don't even know what I'm bringing yet. I feel like I packed so much last time and didn't really use any of it. The nursery is still not finished yet either. I feel like I have a lot to do and no energy to do it. I'm so tired all the time now. 

I had a slight moment of panic the other day thinking about the delivery. My last was 40 hours. I really want to go all natural this time but it's overwhelming when I actually think about it.


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, glad to hear baby looked good during monitoring, and hopefully the bruise feeling disappears fast. 

I have my bag almost packed. I still need to pack clothes for myself (like underwear, nursing bra) and breast pads.

I still have a lot of organizing to do as our house seems like such a mess because we have been getting so many things in such a short span of time. I'm so tried. I'm aiming for next weekend to be productive.

Geralyn, are you using a doula? I forget if you found one you liked!


----------



## GeralynB

Yes, I did find a doula. She actually was the instructor for the Bradley Method class we took when I was pregnant with my son so DH and I are both familiar and comfortable with her. I'm hoping that it helps having her there. Last time it was really hard for me when DH was tired and falling asleep (which was understandable because he had been awake for so long) but still I needed someone for support


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad everything seems okay angel although sounds scary. Im always worried about my DS and bump! X 

That's great you found a doula geralyn. Fingers crossed baby gets into a good position. I'm also starting to freak out a bit about labour and birth now :/


----------



## Dory85

Pleased to hear everything looks ok Angel. 

My kids have met her yesterday - Sophie was SO excited and ran over to her cot shouting 'baby Georgia'. I've tried to attach photos but can guarantee they're upside down or something. 

SCBU have upped her top up volumes but the Sister from special care came and she is actually someone who does a lot of overtime on my ward so I had a good chat with her. She thinks we'll keep the top ups until at least day 5 when we see if she's lost weight of managed to gain. Definitely no discharge until then and her sugars need to be monitored and stable once she's exclusively breastfed. She will also need to have been our of the incubator for 24 hours with no temperature problems. She agreed that Georgia's tone looks like she's developing jaundice too but formula helps quicker than breastmilk with that so she might avoid light therapy.

She is fully supportive of me doing the tube feeds myself because I tube feed adults daily at work anyway and somebody has been in to help me hand express which she gets given before her formula because it's better for her. Looks like my milk is starting to come in so they're hopeful I'll be able to pump tomorrow instead which should increase the amount she gets. She's still very sleepy so not interested in feeding from the breast every 3 hours but I'm happy with where we are for now and using formula like a medication.

I'm still keeping up with all you ladies so that I can follow you all to birth like you did with me 
 



Attached Files:







20160501_160328.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 15









20160501_160527.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Beautiful pics dory - she looks really big!


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Beautiful pics dory - she looks really big!

Thanks. She does look massive in them pictures. She's only dinky really but doesn't really look premature because she's quite chubby and fits into her skin properly iykwim?


----------



## ehjmorris

Gorgeous pictures! I cant wait for all of us to have our lil ones :)


----------



## GeralynB

Great pictures dory!


----------



## mommyxofxone

she's looking so good dory!!!

angel glad you're alright hun!


I have been putting off my hosp bag. ANd i have to pack dd her own bag to go to my moms for those nights (hopefully just the one) but the whole idea of doing it means it's really happening lol

i have no idea what to pack for him to go home in, i just don't know! even though i've done it before, i feel like i haven't!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My dh was asking me about a coming home outfit yesterday. He looked at me like I'd stolen his puppy when I told him it'd be a sleepsuit :rofl: 

Dory that sleepsuit Georgia is wearing is adorable! Did you have to rush to get some tiny baby clothes? 

We haven't even thought about what to do with Xander yet. It'll depend on whether it's a school day and who in our families might be off work for us to impose on :haha: we'll be given a date a couple of weeks in advance so we'll deal with that at 36 weeks.


----------



## Dory85

The sleeps it she's wearing in that photo is a first size one and her feet only go to the knees in it lol. Hubby went out yesterday and got some tiny baby sleep suits and vests and my mummy friends locally have been amazing. They have done a Facebook group search and located some girls tiny baby bundles and are organising collection and dropping them off with my husband. I'm very lucky to have such good friends.
My friend who is a midwife is on shift tomorrow and then the next two nights and has promised me she will arrange so I can catch up on some sleep. I'm so excited to show her off.


----------



## Squig34

Sweet pics Dory & such an adorable reaction from your eldest daughter :) great to hear you have such good support around you too :)

Glad everything was ok Angel!

I've been washing some baby clothes & they're in the dryer now so should get my bag sorted. It's been a busy day so I'm quite tired now but a couple of weeks ago, I rashly said I'd bake a cake for work tomorrow so I've still got to do that :/

Exciting, Becy!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Glad everything was alright angel. My dd2 kicked me in the bump the other day whilst having a tantrum (she's well into the terrible twos and i had put the lid back on her cup after she poured it all over the floor - total meltdown!) and it wasn't very nice so totally empathise with how scary it must've been!

Dory those pics are gorgeous! Crazy to think she'll be over teo months old when some of out babies are born!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Beautiful pictures Dory! 

We packed the hospital bag today, but realised we still have a few bits to get. (Cardigans in case it's colder, muslin cloths and scratch mitts as Micah's have vanished! Snacks etc). 

Has anyone else got an irrational fear that baby will be a different gender than they predicted?! Packing the girl's clothes I suddenly felt foolish for believing she's a girl. They only looked once at 20 weeks... How accurate is that?!


----------



## Tinky_82

Lovely pics Dory, glad she's doing so well. Your friends sound amazing. 
Angel glad all is well with you. I am also a bit worried about the gender but I think they're usually pretty accurate.


----------



## Becyboo__x

They should be pretty accurate about gender but there is obviously always a chance you hear about people who have their baby and it's the opposite to what they got told but it's less common .. 

I always said I'll believe what they are when they are here :lol: I only had 20 week scan with ds and was told boy and had boy .. But I had scan at 33 weeks surprise one for my birthday and they checked then as well :shrug: told twice with this one a girl but one didn't seem 100% :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm fairly confident.... I had two people check at 16 weeks. My 20 week nhs scan was double checked also as I had a trainee who was practicing and then a qualified scanner RE do everything (not at my request lol) then I had a 4d ultrasound at 29 weeks and the lady checked then also =) if I have a boy now it will be quite the shock ahaha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I did ask the lady to double check at my growth scan last week too :haha: she said baby had her legs in the way so she couldn't get a good look but she'd still say girl. 

If this baby comes out a boy Xander will never forgive us :rofl:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

There was no mistaking my DS being a boy :haha: even the tech said 100% which they don't normally say. At 20 weeks they're usually very accurate anyway, I'm sure the stories you hear are from when people find out quite early? Or when they were told at the scan it looked like one gender but wasn't certain? 

Ah lovely pics Dory! She's so cute. And it's true she could be over two months old when some of us give birth!


----------



## Boo44

There is no doubting my baby is a boy the consultant has more than once commented on the size of his tackle!! :haha:

Bought a few bits and bobs from boots yesterday - mat pads and breast pads and they had lansinoh half price so I snapped that up! Also got some mulsins in the baby event which are really cute! I don't have a specific going home outfit picked out but I've bought a lot of neutral stuff, despite knowing he's a boy I don't want him in gaudy blue stuff from the minute he arrives, I like me a good newborn in whites and creams personally! I still feel like I have so much to buy I still need:

Moses basket mattress
Moses basket sheets
Hooded towels
Stretchy nighties for me
Bibs
Changing mat
Newborn nappies
Newborn/first size grow bags
Couple of bottles

I have 2 weeks left at work and thinking I'll go and get all this stuff once I've finished work xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I still need to buy: 

Mattresses for everything
A changing bag. 
Monitor. 
Extra changing mat for downstairs. 
Shades for the car window. 
Suitable postpartum clothes for me. 
PJs and nightie and big knickers for hospital 
A few little bits like antibacterial hand gel, cotton pads ect. 
Could do with a few more clothes but will probably stock up after they're born when we know the gender.


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I'm glad you're okay :hugs: I have the fear that baby is the wrong gender all the time and we saw girly bits twice :dohh: I keep thinking what are we going to do! all we have is baby girl clothes with the tiny bit left over from ds :haha: I'm considering asking at the growth scan!

Dory - beautiful photos! hopefully she won't need light therapy, it sounds like she's coming along nicely :)

I put a few extra outfits in the hospital bag and it's fully packed now, I'm hoping to take baby home in the tiny baby outfit that DS wore as it has such special meaning for us.

The only thing left to do is buy a few new bras and a vest for breastfeeding, I keep checking our list thinking just in case we've missed something out :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, great pictures!

Angel, I've been having that fear too. We have almost all girl clothes and girly things, so it would be stressful to have to buy different things if baby turned out to be a boy. We also have her name picked out and such, not sure what we will name baby if baby is a boy.


----------



## Starlight32

I had the GBS swab today at my appointment. I'll find out next week if I have it. Fingers crossed I don't!

My ob mentioned evening primrose oil. She said said women start it at 35 weeks to soften the cervix. Has anyone done this or is planning on doing it? I looked up side effects and am leaning towards not doing it, although softening the cervix towards the end seems like a good idea. 

Ob also told me today that they wouldn't stop labor at this point and gave me instructions of when to call if I have contractions etc. It's getting more real, but I'm getting more nervous about labor. 

UK ladies, this is unrelated.... Does anyone follow the premiere league? My husband follows it and was excited today that Leicester City will win the title.


----------



## Dory85

Birth story has been posted for anyone who was interested. I wrote it on my phone so sorry if auto correct has messed it up!


----------



## joeybrooks

Was delighted that Leicester won. Not a Leicester fan but was great that an outsider could win it instead of the usual few teams. I'm pretty sure everyone, bar Spurs fans, we're rooting for Leicester.

Went out tonight and my sister bought me my changing bag. I went for the pink lining mama et Bebe one with the birdcage design. I fell in love with it as soon a s I saw it and although we did keep looking around, I knew I was coming back to get it.

I also ordered the crib mattered for the swinging crib, got two 1 tog 0-3 month sleeping bags and got some vest tops that I'm going to wear with pj bottoms in hospital.

I will need some more nursing bras and maybe some nursing vests and possibly a breast pump but want to see how breast feeding goes before making those purchases. I have more or less my hospital bag all packed and should the baby arrive tomorrow ( I think dory has put the fear of god into us all) I think I'm pretty much sorted.

I'm really starting to feel the benefit of being off work, my BP is staying nice and steady and whilst it is still high it seems to be under control. I was looking back on my diary from my first pregnancy though and at this stage, all was going swimmingly. The s*** hit the fan at 34 weeks and things went from bad to worse to induction, so I'll remain mindful off that. 

I'm off to read dory's story. Night night all xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Just looked up the evening primrose oil as hadn't heard about that, apparently raspberry leaf tea is good too?? 

Glad you're feeling the benefits of being off Joey, fingers crossed it stays that way :) 

The last week to book a midwife appointment for this week and was told they were fully booked and said the midwife would phone me up to book it, but she still hasn't and I'm 34 weeks today! Need to chase it up. 

Going to read your birth story now Dory!


----------



## wishuwerehere

I'm also a little worried about the sex being wrong, i mean there was a pretty obvious willy on the scan so i'm not sure why but i think this is my last baby and if it was a girl it would be a bit hard to suddenly u-turn and realise we weren't having a son! 

I still need mattresses, grobags and mostly things for me for my hospital bag! Waiting for dh's boss to pay him back expenses for a business trip and then i'll go do a bit more shopping 

I drank raspberry leaf tea last time, it's a very unusual taste which I certainly associate with the end of pregnancy now! I did have a very short labour but i think that's just me so I can't say if the tea helped or not. I will drink it again this time though, just in case!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I used everything with ds and I can't say any helped I was 6 days over it might of helped a little but I'll never know for sure my labour wasn't too bad but again I don't know if that helped with that of not :lol: 

I used evening primrose/RLT/clary safe oil/pineapple/birthing ball 

This time I'm thinking to not bother and just let it go how it goes :lol: but I'm not sure what to do 

Midwife today I'm hoping I measure okay as last time I was under 50th centile so went from over to under :nope: if I stay under I'll be worried more even if she's not. Hoping my iron is at the right level aswell it went up from taking tablets last time just needed abit more so I can have my home birth. After this one only 2 more to go unless I go over I'll have 1 more but I'm hoping not :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - fingers crossed the swab results come back clear :flower: dh follows the football and he's been very excited at Leicester winning, even I'm impressed, their odds at the start were 5000/1!


Joey - I'm glad the rest is doing it's job, hopefully this time things remain calm until the end :hugs:


Happy 32 weeks to us ladies due on the 28th!


Becy - 30 days to go as of today! :dance:



I have my physio app today, let's hope they have the support bands in stock now! a tubi grip ... how on earth are you supposed to put that on????


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy 32 weeks vaniilla!

I struggle to put my sports bras on there more comfy then normal bras :lol: but that's a task I can't imagine a support band :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Waahayy 32 weeks!! =) I always sort of celebrate a day early anyways haha. My original edd was the 28th and the early scan I had matched up but then the crappy nhs one put me back a day and my midwife changed it. And wrote on my notes 29th but when I went in for my last appointment she opened my file on the computer and said "blah blah 28th of June blah blah blah" so I ain't correcting her hahah. If I get an induction again it's one less day to wait lmao :haha: although last time I waited until 42 weeks as there was no beds. Fingers crossed for a quicker outcome next time !! =) 

GEtting real now especially with a baby in the group!! :) I half arsed panicked at the weekend and threw a whole bunch of baby clothes etc into a bag haha. They haven't even been washed though. Infact I may have even left the tags on... oh dear. Will sort that today. I still need to get a few bits for my bag; cheap panties (asda) a new pair of pj bottoms. Spare phone charger. And a bag of change (money) 

Need some sunshield thingys for the car and I'm after a new thermometer. We have all been ill lately and one thing I have noticed is how unreliable my thermometers are. Can't be stressing out over the babies temp haha. I finished my nappy stash I have around 30 so I'm hoping I'm good to go! 

I really want to order baby a "first outfit" from frugi so if someone could talk me out of it that would be great :haha: baring in mind it will probably cost 30 quid =/ ughhhh but I want it lol.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I love frugi so can't be doing any talking out :haha: however a few outfits are on sale so I would go for one of those as a happy middle, sale is the only way DH was happy for me to shop there this time around :haha: 

https://www.welovefrugi.com/sale/view_all_baby_toddler/+0-3_months/+newborn/+girls

Take a pic of your nappy stash if you can, I'm a sad, sad woman that likes staring at them :rofl:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Haha sorry Rhi, I can't talk you out of it. Me and dh were saying over the weekend that we want to get baby something lovely to come home in. Although it'll have to be a lovely sleepsuit because I'm not feeling dressing a baby that small in proper clothes. Although we have bought some dresses and leggings etc in 0-3 which we didn't do with xander. Baby girl clothes just look more comfy. 

I need an actual bag to pack my hospital bag, I don't have one yet :dohh: but this is what I was thinking of putting in it - how does it look? 

Jammy pants x3 
Vests x2 
Stretchy bra
Nightie (unless it's a section, then I'll ditch the nightie) 
Undies x 5
Maternity pads
Breast pads
Socks
Slippers
Light dressing gown

Toiletries:
Toothbrush
Toothpaste 
Shampoo
Body wash
Deodorant
Lansinoh 

For baby: 
Sleepsuits x 5 (newborn and up to 1/2 months)
Vests x 5
Nappies (size 2)
Water wipes and cotton wool 
Cardigan
Hat
Socks
Blanket
Car seat 

Does that seem reasonable? I don't want to over pack but last time I was in for 4 days and Xander pooped through 3 sleepsuits in the first couple of hours. 

It's feeling so real. 6ish more weeks and today for the first time I've phoned in sick :-( I've been feeling so weak and shaky all weekend and I just couldn't stand the thought of dragging myself out before 6am this morning.


----------



## Squig34

Happy 32 weeks Vaniilla! (&Rhi! :))

Hope you're feeling better soon Pixie.

Joey, glad being off is helping.

I'm going to a cloth nappy meet this weekend & will then start building a stash. I know that some of you have told me where to buy them in this thread, but I can never find the links again - would be grateful for some pm's when cloth bum mum's get a chance :)

Where do I find your birth story Dory?

Pixie, that's pretty much what I've put in my bag. But I've got nighties because they button down the front so easier for skin to skin & breastfeeding (I hope I can!). Waiting to see consultant now & get my delivery date confirmed! 

I don't follow football either, but I think it's nice too when someone unexpected wins & shakes things up a bit :) nice for those fans who have made a pot of money at the bookies too!


----------



## Starlight32

Where do we go to read Dorys birth story?

Joey, glad your bp is doing better!

Becy, fingers crossed your appointment goes well! Keep us posted!

Pixie, I hope you feel better. I've been very uncomfortable with my ribs and upper bump pain, and getting through the work day is hard (I have to wear a bra lol). 

I've been trying to walk a lot more. I try to aim for 30 minutes in the morning and 30 minutes in the evening (if weather is nice). It's suppose to be rainy all week though so my evening walk may be sabotaged. 

I finally think I figured out the tightness and pressure on my stomach are bh (I originally thought it was baby going transverse but two appointments have confirmed head down). If they are bh, I have been getting a fairly decent amount. They haven't been bothersome yet though.

I looked at the hopsital site again where it lists what to bring. It says to bring a robe. I guess because the gown opens in the back so breast feeding wouldn't be possible with it? Now I'm wondering if I need to run out and buy a robe!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla- thanks for nothing hahaha :haha: bad influence I will have a look and see if any of my pics will upload of my "stash" =) 

Pixie- I have just used my changing bag. For baby stuff and and old changing bag of my sons for my stuff. It saved me having to buy a new bag =) 

Joey- that was my first choice bag too!! So lovely but I ended up with my second choice as it happend to be half off the week I purchased it. I'm a cheapskate lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG2953_1.jpg
File size: 34.8 KB
Views: 6









IMAG2920_1.jpg
File size: 34 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife went fine usually things are okay I tend to just get on with things :lol: like I told her aches and stuff nothing can be done about it anyway 

Heart rate perfect and everything else .. Measuring 35cm I'm nearly 36 weeks but not worried now about that I'm just above 50th centile I noticed my midwives never measure me properly though like tends to be rushed .. 

3/5ths engaged head right down .. But I know it's irrelevant with 2nd+ babies? Because they can go in and out of being engaged but it's still good news to me and exciting .. I know exactly where she is I can feel her head anyway midwife even told me to feel today :) I'm having a lot of pressure really low down and tbh it's sometimes like she's digging out :dohh: I expect she will be overdue but still like hearing she's going the right direction


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Squig I sent u a message =)

Becy- all sounds promising! Maybe you won't even go overdue!!?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Pixie I've ordered a holdall off eBay for me, I just typed hospital bag on google and a few different mics holdall type things came up. Wasn't too pricey. Then I think I will just pack as much of babies stuff as I can in a changing bag.


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> Beautiful pictures Dory!
> 
> We packed the hospital bag today, but realised we still have a few bits to get. (Cardigans in case it's colder, muslin cloths and scratch mitts as Micah's have vanished! Snacks etc).
> 
> Has anyone else got an irrational fear that baby will be a different gender than they predicted?! Packing the girl's clothes I suddenly felt foolish for believing she's a girl. They only looked once at 20 weeks... How accurate is that?!

I only had one scan with dd for gender, and they said her legs were crossed but they were pretty positive it was a girl but could't say ever with a girl that it'd be 100%. However, she was born a girl. lol. But i def had tht feeling!!!! this time i saw the winky out there in the open so i know full well its a boy!



Starlight32 said:


> I had the GBS swab today at my appointment. I'll find out next week if I have it. Fingers crossed I don't!
> 
> My ob mentioned evening primrose oil. She said said women start it at 35 weeks to soften the cervix. Has anyone done this or is planning on doing it? I looked up side effects and am leaning towards not doing it, although softening the cervix towards the end seems like a good idea.
> 
> Ob also told me today that they wouldn't stop labor at this point and gave me instructions of when to call if I have contractions etc. It's getting more real, but I'm getting more nervous about labor.
> 
> UK ladies, this is unrelated.... Does anyone follow the premiere league? My husband follows it and was excited today that Leicester City will win the title.

ugh i gotta do the swab next time. praying it comes back normal for you. I've known people that do the primrose oil. I never used it but my friend def did. She went the full time so i'm not sure if it really helped or not? 





afm 33+4 today and my next appt. Last one before they do the gbs test at the end of may, and then i go every week and i'm pretty sure they do internals that whole time. Seems so far away, but yet, it's like WOW it's all getting real now! we're due next month!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

eeeshh! What are the internals for ? Just curious as i know it's not typical to do them here :) I have never been "touched" down there until i have gone over due :haha: Is it just to get an idea of what is going on ? 

I also have no idea what a GBS swab is ?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

rhi at 36 weeks here they check you for group b strep by doing a swab of your hoo ha. it's standard in all pregnancies here to make sure. it can seriously affect your child during birth if you do have it. It's easy to treat though, you just get an iv antibiotic during the birth and thats that.

The internals start around then usually, and they check for your dilation and effacement starting at that point as well. just to let you know how you're progressing. i'm going to try to ask about the policy at this practice to see when they plan on doing all of that. and if this office checks every week because my last did.


----------



## GeralynB

Last time in the hospital I wore the hospital gown the whole time...it was just easier. Also baby wore the hospital supplied clothes until we went home. I don't plan on bringing too much this time. 
My midwives don't do internals at the end. There's really no reason for them other than checking for dilation which doesn't really tell you much anyway


----------



## Dory85

GeralynB said:


> My midwives don't do internals at the end. There's really no reason for them other than checking for dilation which doesn't really tell you much anyway

indeed - I was one centimetre dilated with a long, posterior cervix at 5 am and delivered at 9 am. It means zilch.

My birth story is in the birth stories and announcements board or you could look at all my posts on my profile and find it that way?


----------



## Boo44

Routine healthcare is sooo different between UK and US isn't it! I know we say it all the time! Here it is thought to be a completely unnecessary thing to do internal examinations on pregnant women unless there is a specific reason to do so (possible pre term labour, some bleeds etc) in fact it is discouraged to do them due to the (v tiny) risk of infection. Yet in the US it's routine to do them weekly just to let you know what's going on down there! Couldn't be more different lol

Rhi it's a shame your hospital doesn't induce until so late, ours has moved to T+7 for all routine inductions now. Hope your girl decides to be a bit different and come early!

I'm having a section as we know 39+3 but my last I went into labour after a sweep at 37+6 (it was only done then as the week after was Christmas and then New Year so they couldn't get me in!). So despite having a date I'm still planning on lots of DTD and pineapple and walking etc etc from 37 weeks. If I could get my waters to go that would be fab....lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Phoned the midwife on a whim and I have been put in for an appt tomorrow afternoon, just nobody phoned to tell me. Good job I rang today! 

I feel so stressed trying to sort everything now! It's come round so fast.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> Routine healthcare is sooo different between UK and US isn't it! I know we say it all the time! Here it is thought to be a completely unnecessary thing to do internal examinations on pregnant women unless there is a specific reason to do so (possible pre term labour, some bleeds etc) in fact it is discouraged to do them due to the (v tiny) risk of infection. Yet in the US it's routine to do them weekly just to let you know what's going on down there! Couldn't be more different lol
> 
> Rhi it's a shame your hospital doesn't induce until so late, ours has moved to T+7 for all routine inductions now. Hope your girl decides to be a bit different and come early!
> 
> I'm having a section as we know 39+3 but my last I went into labour after a sweep at 37+6 (it was only done then as the week after was Christmas and then New Year so they couldn't get me in!). So despite having a date I'm still planning on lots of DTD and pineapple and walking etc etc from 37 weeks. If I could get my waters to go that would be fab....lol

Thank you, i hope so too! It was supposed to be T+10 but they had no beds so i was booked in on the day that had the next available space which was T+ 13! when i arrived at 8 am they made me wait around all day like a spare part until deciding at around 2pm that they infact had no space for me and i was to go away and come back the next day :/ They didn't seem fussed at all that i was already so far over :growlmad: so i wasn't induced until 42 weeks, and gave birth the next day at 42+1! labour only took an hour mind but i was miffed because they confirmed i was around 4cm dilated when i went in to be induced but for some reason ( and i'm convinced it was because they were busy on delivery) they refused to just break my waters, even though a week previous my midwife had told me they were bulging so much when she had given me a sweep if she had been allowed she would have just broken them then. She told me to ask them to just break my waters and it would be over nice and quick, but they weren't interested and made me sit around for an extra day with the pessary thing in :/ I'm also a bit convinced it's because they had a student practicing doing the inductions and when i said about breaking my waters they looked at the student actually said "it's up to u really what do u want to do" Wondered off.. came back and said "we have decided to induce with the pessary" :shrug: really confused me. I felt bullied though tbh. (was 3 of them telling me) so just went with it :(

When they did finally go (my waters) they were full of poop :( Which is a risk when u go overdue so i'm quite worried about it happening again tbh :(


----------



## karlilay

Glad everyones ok, just wanted to say i read through this thread daily, but with the kids to run around after its just impossible to reply. And then when i get the chance the thread moved on, and then what i want to say is irrelevant :lol:

Wondering if anyone getting pains in their cervix? These arn't sharp pains, but it feels like a nerve or something occasionally, ive been getting it all day today, actually accompanying my ever increasing BH. Am i right in thinking shes probably engaging?
Zach never did until i was in labour, and my last pregnancy after that was 8 year ago so i don't remember at all?!

Just washed all the moses basket sheets, they're now hanging out on the line. Debating weather to wash all her blankets. I go right against the grain and dont wash anything, i love it all when its all brand new. All the babies clothes in my hospital bag still have tags on, but i feel like i want her blankets to smell nice :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Karli I wash everything... as I'm paranoid about where it has been. I mean can u imagine the state of some of those production lines and alot of the clothing and blankets etc have traveled along way to get here. I like it seeing it all new too so I begrudge it haha. But it's probably filthy although I don't have any hard evidence to prove it thats just my theory lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't wash new things either Karli! I love it all new :)


----------



## Dory85

I am SO tired. 

Georgia is badly jaundiced so has been started on multiple phototherapy and is absolutely zonked. She won't even root today, just goes to sleep. I'm having to tube feed her every 3 hours and express so I'm only getting an hour of sleep between each feed.

It's Aaron's birthday today and Sophie cried when she had to go home after visiting yesterday. Combined with baby blues, I'm feeling pretty rubbish today :-(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hugs Dory :hugs: you must be exhausted X 

I don't bother washing new stuff either! The tiny outfits are going in the hospital bag with the tags on. Surely they can't be that dirty plus the baby is going to get covered in all sorts during birth and not even given a proper bath after :haha:


----------



## karlilay

Aw Dory that sounds rough. I hope Georgia improves soon. I can't imagine being away from my other two, ive never left them for a night yet. But they will soon forget when your home and they have a new baby sister &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## AngelofTroy

:hugs: Dory, could one if the midwives take over a tube feed or two to let you rest?


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Dory, that's very rough on you - & you'd think in hospital is where you might get the chance for a bit more sleep! 

So, looks like I'll probably have a June Dragonfly after all! Baby has turned head down so my induction date is set for 2nd June. It's not the date I wanted (due to DH's exams), but I'll be 37 weeks then & apparently outcomes are better for baby if you wait til at least 37 weeks (when you have a choice!) so obviously I'll go with that advice! 4 weeks on Thursday :)


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> I am SO tired.
> 
> Georgia is badly jaundiced so has been started on multiple phototherapy and is absolutely zonked. She won't even root today, just goes to sleep. I'm having to tube feed her every 3 hours and express so I'm only getting an hour of sleep between each feed.
> 
> It's Aaron's birthday today and Sophie cried when she had to go home after visiting yesterday. Combined with baby blues, I'm feeling pretty rubbish today :-(

Aww dory that all sounds really tough :( I hope this 3hrly feeding will sort out her jaundice with the phototherapy and that she'll be more interested in breastfeeding really soon xxxxx

Tmi girls but does anyone else have a lot of discharge at the moment? (Sorry) mine appears to be slightly green in colour! Is disturbing me...

Also does anyone else find their baby's kicks are very strong now? I'm just sitting here and he kicked and my whole body flinched. Other people are noticing it now! It wasn't like this with my others. I'm worried he's huge tbh...


----------



## Boo44

Great news squig that they're happy with her to go to 37 weeks! Xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo my baby's kicks hurt now. In face I was napping over the weekend with xander next to me, I thought he'd poked me in the ribs so I jumped up to tell him off and it was the baby :rofl: 

Babysitting the wildlings again but this time they're really living up to their name :-( apparently if a really stroppy 8 year old screams the place down while refusing to get off her bike and trying to punch me there's very little I can do about it these days :dohh: 

I was everything for newborns but probably only from the first few months. I love nice neat new clothes so it cheeses me off to have to wash them lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

Kicks can be extremely powerful/painful here too!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

OMG autocorrect hates me :dohh: 

:hugs: Dory, I'm sorry you're having such a rough time. As the others have said is there no way the midwives could help? It must be so difficult to be away from your other kids too. Are you still at the hospital further away from home? I really hope Georgia starts to get a bit stronger soon and things start to feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Unfortunately, on baby blues day of all days, things have got a bit rubbish.

Turns out her bilirubin levels were on the border for transfusion so her next bloods could mean she needs even more treatment.

I also noticed her chest caving a little when she was breathing but she wasn't wheezy or anything. They called SCBU doctors who came and reviewed her and she was whisked off in minutes to SCBU because she was cold and deteriorating. She's in a closed incubator now and staying on their unit for the time being. My tiny room seems so huge and empty without her here :-(


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Dory. I'm sure you're so worried about her. Will be praying for a quick recovery for Georgia.


----------



## Boo44

Oh dory you poor thing, I will also say a little prayer that Georgia picks up really quickly in the incubator with her phototherapy and doesn't need any transfusions xxx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - lovely stash! :) I really like your duck changing unit, it's so cute! I do have a small obsession with ducks though! frugi do a ducky pair of dungarees but they're only available on ebay for £30+ and DH is saying no :(

Dory - I'm really sorry to hear about the feeding issues :hugs: is there anyone that can help out? hopefully she'll overcome the jaundice soon :hugs: Happy birthday to your DS!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hugs dory xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh dory :( :hugs: I hope she picks back up again quickly. Sending positive vibes! x


----------



## Tinky_82

Sending loads of hugs and positive vibes your way Dory, I hope Georgia is back in with you soon. Try and get some sleep if you can it will help you feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Massive hugs Dory :hugs: thinking of you and Georgia, hope she picks up quickly Xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Huge hugs Dory :hugs: I hope little Georgia picks up and avoids a transfusion :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

Aw dory that is so tough on you. Baby blues are the worst without all of those other worries on top of it, especially as you are away from your other kids. Try to use this time to get as much sleep as you can so that when Georgia is out of the closed incubator you are stronger and less tired. 

It sucks being stuck in hospital, I was in for a week after I had Ethan but it was me that was sick, not him and I'd no other kids, so it wasn't nearly as bad as it is for you.

Massive hugs and hope Georgia is doing better soon xx


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, I think my practice only does internals at 38 weeks or later. However my cervix was checked at 33 weeks because of the contractions that showed up on the nst. 

Rhi, being that overdue sounds scary!!

Dory, prayers to your baby girl <3

Squig, great news about being able to keep baby in until 37 weeks! When were you being induced before?

I wash everything. I'm a bit ocd about it! Lol


----------



## Dory85

Thanks ladies. I'm feeling a but more optimistic today and just waiting for breakfast before I go and see her. Hopefully she's off one of the lights for her jaundice now. 

Just wanted you to know I'm still following you all even if I don't respond. It's just a big overwhelming right now x


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: let us know how she's doing. Glad you're feeling a bit better X


----------



## vaniilla

I hope she's doing better today dory :hugs: I'm glad to hear you're feeling better.


----------



## Squig34

Understandable, Dory! You need to focus on your baby but I hope there is some positive news & I'm looking forward to hearing your update :hugs:

Starlight, I'd previously been told 36 weeks so I was working on that basis. But an extra week isn't much longer to wait, especially when it's better for baby :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

34 week appointment today, having to take four year old DS with me, very nervous he will play up. What happens at the 34 week appt is it just the usual blood pressure, urine and then a bump measurement? X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Think so tink, plus they'll give your bump a poke to see where baby is. 

I've just been to see the consultant with my 4yo. It wasn't as bad as it could have been lol. He was a bit fussy but not a moody trudy so I'll count that as a win. 

Dory I'm so glad you're feeling a bit better today, please let us know how she is :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> 34 week appointment today, having to take four year old DS with me, very nervous he will play up. What happens at the 34 week appt is it just the usual blood pressure, urine and then a bump measurement? X

They do bloods too if you've had any abnormal ones recently. My GP rang yesterday to say I was more anaemic and was like 'don't worry, she's already here' lol!

Georgia is doing well. Her jaundice levels have improved loads and she is only on one light now. They are moving her back across to the warming cot today too.

I am being discharged today without her because they estimate that she still needs a week or so in special care. I was mortified initially but this way I get to help my other 2 transition and my husband will get a chance to visit her (siblings can't visit scbu).


----------



## GeralynB

I was awake from 12:30-2:30 because my tooth started hurting. Finally fell asleep and the friggin dog starts barking at 4:30. I've been awake since then thinking about all the stuff that has to be done around here before the baby comes and it's sending me into panic mode. My 18 month old will be up soon so I probably won't fall back asleep


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, keep us posted about her <3

I'm ticked at my husband. Her hurt himself playing soccer (football for the uk ladies? Lol). He did the same thing last year and was on crutches for three months. I was worried this would happen right before our baby was born, but he assured me last year was a fluke. It's just stressful with him hurt as he is out of commission now for a bit I imagine (it just happened last night so I'm not sure how bad it is yet). Our hopsital tour is tomorrow. I was looking forward to it, but now I feel sad that I'll be going alone.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - hopefully she'll do really well and won't need to be in for a full week :hugs: it's great news that her jaundice levels have improved so well.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh dear sorry to hear about your husband Starlight, finger crossed it's not too bad and he'll recover really quickly! xx


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Dory, keep us posted about her <3
> 
> I'm ticked at my husband. Her hurt himself playing soccer (football for the uk ladies? Lol). He did the same thing last year and was on crutches for three months. I was worried this would happen right before our baby was born, but he assured me last year was a fluke. It's just stressful with him hurt as he is out of commission now for a bit I imagine (it just happened last night so I'm not sure how bad it is yet). Our hopsital tour is tomorrow. I was looking forward to it, but now I feel sad that I'll be going alone.


Oh no, I'm sorry to hear that, I hope he recovers soon :hugs: DH doesn't play football anymore for the same reason, he injured it 4 years ago and needed surgery and then last year he damaged it again playing football again and needed crutches for a while. I hope it's not as bad this time around and that it will be sorted out within a few weeks. It's hard because you can see what's going to happen but I know for DH he saw it as fun exercise and he was worried he'd become overweight/unfit without it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

karlilay said:


> Glad everyones ok, just wanted to say i read through this thread daily, but with the kids to run around after its just impossible to reply. And then when i get the chance the thread moved on, and then what i want to say is irrelevant :lol:
> 
> Wondering if anyone getting pains in their cervix? These arn't sharp pains, but it feels like a nerve or something occasionally, ive been getting it all day today, actually accompanying my ever increasing BH. Am i right in thinking shes probably engaging?
> Zach never did until i was in labour, and my last pregnancy after that was 8 year ago so i don't remember at all?!
> 
> Just washed all the moses basket sheets, they're now hanging out on the line. Debating weather to wash all her blankets. I go right against the grain and dont wash anything, i love it all when its all brand new. All the babies clothes in my hospital bag still have tags on, but i feel like i want her blankets to smell nice :lol:

i'm getting the pains in the cervix. I asked my mw about it yesterday actually. she said it just means he's REALLY low, and i have a better chance hopefully he won't come late because he is at the exit. they're super sharp for me though and have stopped me in my tracks on multiple occasions.




Squig34 said:


> :hugs: Dory, that's very rough on you - & you'd think in hospital is where you might get the chance for a bit more sleep!
> 
> So, looks like I'll probably have a June Dragonfly after all! Baby has turned head down so my induction date is set for 2nd June. It's not the date I wanted (due to DH's exams), but I'll be 37 weeks then & apparently outcomes are better for baby if you wait til at least 37 weeks (when you have a choice!) so obviously I'll go with that advice! 4 weeks on Thursday :)

that is great news!!!!! 



Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, I think my practice only does internals at 38 weeks or later. However my cervix was checked at 33 weeks because of the contractions that showed up on the nst.
> 
> Rhi, being that overdue sounds scary!!
> 
> Dory, prayers to your baby girl <3
> 
> Squig, great news about being able to keep baby in until 37 weeks! When were you being induced before?
> 
> I wash everything. I'm a bit ocd about it! Lol

I have washed almost everything. I have to wash a few outifts so i have something to bring to the hosp. I even got the special dreft baby wash again cause i love the smell <3

I asked my drs about the internals, they looked at me like i had two heads. They said 'why did they check you every week at the end?' i said i don't know i thought that was normal? they said they only do it if i'm having contractions, or i'm at 40 weeks and they wanna see what its doing. But normally they don't touch me unless asked- which they have no problem with. BUT the good news is now i don't have to find weekly baby sitters for dd! i'll probably have them check me at some point but they said seriously she's so good even if i decided to be checked she could hang out at the front desk for a minute.




Dory85 said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> 34 week appointment today, having to take four year old DS with me, very nervous he will play up. What happens at the 34 week appt is it just the usual blood pressure, urine and then a bump measurement? X
> 
> They do bloods too if you've had any abnormal ones recently. My GP rang yesterday to say I was more anaemic and was like 'don't worry, she's already here' lol!
> 
> Georgia is doing well. Her jaundice levels have improved loads and she is only on one light now. They are moving her back across to the warming cot today too.
> 
> I am being discharged today without her because they estimate that she still needs a week or so in special care. I was mortified initially but this way I get to help my other 2 transition and my husband will get a chance to visit her (siblings can't visit scbu).Click to expand...


SO glad she's doing better hun. And that you're gonna be able to be discharged and get some things in order for everything for her to come home. i'm sure she'll be home in no time <3 praying for you all.



Starlight32 said:


> Dory, keep us posted about her <3
> 
> I'm ticked at my husband. Her hurt himself playing soccer (football for the uk ladies? Lol). He did the same thing last year and was on crutches for three months. I was worried this would happen right before our baby was born, but he assured me last year was a fluke. It's just stressful with him hurt as he is out of commission now for a bit I imagine (it just happened last night so I'm not sure how bad it is yet). Our hopsital tour is tomorrow. I was looking forward to it, but now I feel sad that I'll be going alone.

ugh!!! men! i'd be furious as well.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Midwife appt was yesterday, everything going well. My uterus the last few appts was growing two weeks behind, this week it's RIGHT on track. so that's good i guess. they said it's fine two weeks difference, just wasn't expecting him to suddenly catch up to speed again.

Whatever that all means honestly. lol.

My bp finally is back to normal again. That extra iron pill is fantastic. But now i can't poop. lol! fix one, get a new problem. :dohh:

was glad to hear the internals are something this practice does weekly which is nice, i can ask at anytime to be checked though. Does anyone think they may get checked to find out whats up when they reach like 37, 38 weeks or so? i figure i'll be curious and do it.

next week is the only week where i don't have an ob appt then the next is my 36 gbs swab and then after that, i go weekly. Scary! its so close! it's the moment we've all been waiting for! 

but it's terrifying lol


----------



## karlilay

Think my MW and HV want to refer me to a consultant now, as my anxiety is so bad about the birth they may push for a csection, which is what i feel like i wanted so desperately all this time, why do i suddenly feel so scared and upset about the whole thing :(


----------



## Squig34

Dory, so glad to read of a great improvement - will keep praying. Also glad there is a silver lining in your discharge & not being with Georgia all the time.

Starlight, hope DH's injury isn't as bad this time & also that he can go on the hospital tour with you.

Mommy, glad your appointment was good.

:hugs: Karli.


----------



## Tinky_82

Karilay I'm sorry you're feeling so anxious. I think you need to find out the options available to you and go with the one you feel mist comfortable with. With a csection you will know the when, where and how so nay be easier for you to mentally prepare. I hope you get the best option for you.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory glad to hear she's doing well, hopefully she will be home very soon :) 

Karli :hugs: I hope you get the birth you want, I definitely think choosing a section is the best way for some people, even if others don't understand. It's great your midwife and HV have noted your anxiety and referred you X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: karli 

I think it's easy to wish for the section when it wasn't a realistic option, but now that it's been brought up and you need to seriously consider your options it's only natural that you would think a little differently :hugs: 

Just take it one thing at a time, speak to the consultant and see what your options are. Listen to all the advice but every experience is different and it's so difficult to know what the right thing to do is (I'm having a nightmare with vbac vs elcs and I have no true worries or concerns with either). 

I probably had a fab experience as far as sections go so if you want to know anything just ask hun :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

34 week appt was okay.. It was quite busy and she was running behind so it seemed like such a quick check of blood pressure, urine and bump measurement then out the door. DS was an absolutely angel though! She said I don't need to come for the 36 week appt as they always do a check up at the growth scans. So next time I see the midwife will be 38 weeks. Realised I haven't had any discussion regarding birth or birth plans, not that it matters I guess :shrugs:


----------



## Boo44

Glad to read your update dory so pleased Georgia's jaundice is loads better! Won't be long before she's home with you all and feedin away despite her early start xxxxx

Geralyn I hope you get some sleep today I'm suffering with insomnia now too it's just never ending and I feel for you 

Mommy I'm glad they're not routinely doing internals on everyone every week I thought it seemed a bit much!

I had an interesting day, I had a lot of back pain and low pelvic pain and pressure then I had some red spotting and brown discharge all day so I went to get checked in the assessment unit. I had a CTG and an internal and both were fine. They think it might be a UTI so they've sent off my sample and a swab too. Feel like I had a good check over. Only thing was the midwife I saw last week had me measuring big off the scale on my personalised chart and the one today said my bump was 33cm which would be perfect on my chart but if you compare it to the last one it looks like it has dropped? Anyway we decided it's fine as I have another scan in 2 weeks and tbh I think she over measured me last week. Am more hopeful I'm not growing a beast now! Haha


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I would call up and clarify, she may have been so busy that she didn't think it through, the 36 week appointment is when you go through your labour choices so it's an important appointment, don't be fobbed off by her excuse!

boo - I'm glad to hear all is well, hopefully you won't have to wait too long for the results. I was measuring 33cm at my 31 week appointment, the midwife said it was still within the normal range, should I be worried :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Lol no I think it's all about progression on the chart so if your baby sits at the top of the chart all along then that's normal for you but if it suddenly dips down that's when they worry? I'm having scans anyway for his kidney so I think she would have had to organise me one if I wasn't already sorted x


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, my husband feels the same way about soccer (football)! But he obviously won't be playing for a while now. He says he is not too bad. I hope he is not just putting on a brave front. 

Mommyx, I've been having pooping problems too. I try to counter it with Metamucil. 
Apparently my practice will ask starting at 38 weeks if you want an internal. Not sure what I'll do!


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- your story reminds me of my husband last time I was pregnant. He filled in on his brothers flag football team one Sunday and came home complaining about his ankle. It got really swollen so we went to get it X-rayed and it turned out to be a sprain. That Wednesday my water broke. I would have killed him if he broke his ankle especially because I told him not to play because he could get hurt. He was limping around the whole time while I was in labor but at least he wasn't in a cast


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Has anyone got a bit of a drive to their hospital? Ours is on average about 40 mins in the car, the drive is on the A1 mainly so can be quick but if there's a breakdown or accident then you're a bit stuck :/ I wasn't bothered about this but now I'm starting to feel a bit anxious and thinking I'll need to keep the distance in mind when deciding when to leave. But then I worry if we get there too early having to drive back all that way ect. But obviously don't want to leave it late. We do have a much closer hospital where my DS was born but I hate it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Mines literally 5 min drive if not less and 15 min walk but I'm having home birth so shouldn't need to go guess I'm lucky :lol:

Think if was any emergency would just be better going to nearest but it I can see what you mean about going all that way to get sent back :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

36 weeks and I'm feeling it!

Sleeping is ridiculous I think I've got a trapped nerve in my lower right side of my back :nope: which I've never experienced before but if anyone else has you feel my pain :lol: I feel like an old lady :rofl: didn't feel as much movement last night which is her usual party time before but I think it's to do with likly me doing too much, she's moving this morning so I'm not too concerned I can't wait til she's here now


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - maybe they'd take that into account and allow you to stay at the hospital a bit sooner? Hopefully on the day there won't be any traffic.


Becy - Happy 36 weeks!!! you're in the 20's!!! not long until you get to meet her now :D I have major week envy! I can't believe I've still got 8 weeks of the school run :argh:


----------



## ehjmorris

Happy 36 weeks! Your so close now im jealous haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy 36 weeks Beccy!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Ah so bad at keeping up with this thread! Moves so quickly now! 

Can't believe you're 36 weeks becy, you're so close now. I stop work at 36 werks so very jealous, haha! 
I live a few minutes from my hospital but am also planning a home birth so the distance isn't a problem either way. Maybe there are some allowances for going in early if it's a very long way?

Afm, I'm having really awful sciatic pains and limping around work like a dog someone kicked :-( not really getting anything done now!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My hospital is near too, but my mum had that problem with my brother where she went in and was sent away. She stayed on hospital grounds as it was july and warm,.walked around and spent some time in the car until it got unbearable and they agreed to admit her!


----------



## vaniilla

Wish - I hope the next 3 weeks go quickly for you! I'm sorry to hear you're having sciatic pain, you should ideally see a physio.


AFM - DD's frugi bits arrived today, as you can see I have a thing for bird prints :haha: they're 0-3 but seem bigger than her other 0-3 stuff. 
https://i64.tinypic.com/20ffbbm.jpg


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, oh gosh... How long did it take for him to heal? My husband is walking better this morning thankfully. 

Tinkerbell, the hospital is about a 20 minute drive without traffic, but it can be an hour with traffic. 

I've been feeling baby low but then not... Like she is down but then moving back up!


----------



## Squig34

Cute clothes Vaniilla! 

I'm washing more baby things today as the weather is quite good so I can dry them outside. I'm off work now! Becy you & I have the same amount of time left now, even though you're 3 weeks ahead of me :) Happy 36 weeks! 

Boo, glad you got properly checked out & I hope the UTI clears quickly.

Dory, hoping Georgia is continuing to do well & you're ok at home.

My hospital is only 15 minutes away but parking is a nightmare, so I hope that if Squiggle decides to come before her induction, she starts earlyish in the day so there's no hassle!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Vanilla , thanks. I do need to sort a referral i know. I love frugi, those clothes are so cute!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 said:


> Glad to read your update dory so pleased Georgia's jaundice is loads better! Won't be long before she's home with you all and feedin away despite her early start xxxxx
> 
> Geralyn I hope you get some sleep today I'm suffering with insomnia now too it's just never ending and I feel for you
> 
> Mommy I'm glad they're not routinely doing internals on everyone every week I thought it seemed a bit much!
> 
> I had an interesting day, I had a lot of back pain and low pelvic pain and pressure then I had some red spotting and brown discharge all day so I went to get checked in the assessment unit. I had a CTG and an internal and both were fine. They think it might be a UTI so they've sent off my sample and a swab too. Feel like I had a good check over. Only thing was the midwife I saw last week had me measuring big off the scale on my personalised chart and the one today said my bump was 33cm which would be perfect on my chart but if you compare it to the last one it looks like it has dropped? Anyway we decided it's fine as I have another scan in 2 weeks and tbh I think she over measured me last week. Am more hopeful I'm not growing a beast now! Haha

i'm glad as well! more for the child care aspect. i know i'll want to know around one point what its doing cause i'll be curious! and i know i was dilated and effaced for weeks before i actually had her, so i know it doesn' tmatter but still! i wanna know. It's weird must be the new state cause where i used to live i know that office still doesn't it (friend goes there) and well everyone else i knew when i lived there had it done too! crazy! even c-section mommies! 

how long does it take to get your results for the uti back hun? and i was measuring small last time and then it jumped up back to normal this time. babies are crazy!



Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, my husband feels the same way about soccer (football)! But he obviously won't be playing for a while now. He says he is not too bad. I hope he is not just putting on a brave front.
> 
> Mommyx, I've been having pooping problems too. I try to counter it with Metamucil.
> Apparently my practice will ask starting at 38 weeks if you want an internal. Not sure what I'll do!

yes i'm gonna have to start the metamucil again. :( i know get things all situated again now before birth time. those after birth poos are not for the weak of heart lol!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Has anyone got a bit of a drive to their hospital? Ours is on average about 40 mins in the car, the drive is on the A1 mainly so can be quick but if there's a breakdown or accident then you're a bit stuck :/ I wasn't bothered about this but now I'm starting to feel a bit anxious and thinking I'll need to keep the distance in mind when deciding when to leave. But then I worry if we get there too early having to drive back all that way ect. But obviously don't want to leave it late. We do have a much closer hospital where my DS was born but I hate it.

mine is actually 15-20 minutes as long as traffic is ok, we have a few routes to get there if necessary though which is good. we also have valet parking too so if i'm in labor and get there they'll just do it and it's free if you're a hosp patient, which is awesome.



Becyboo__x said:


> 36 weeks and I'm feeling it!
> 
> Sleeping is ridiculous I think I've got a trapped nerve in my lower right side of my back :nope: which I've never experienced before but if anyone else has you feel my pain :lol: I feel like an old lady :rofl: didn't feel as much movement last night which is her usual party time before but I think it's to do with likly me doing too much, she's moving this morning so I'm not too concerned I can't wait til she's here now

i hate when they change up the times they do their moving. it's scary!!!! baby here doesn't usually start til around 830 then it's party time. He however danced a LOT last night so it could be different today, i just don't know yet! and happy 36 weeks hun!



wishuwerehere said:


> Ah so bad at keeping up with this thread! Moves so quickly now!
> 
> Can't believe you're 36 weeks becy, you're so close now. I stop work at 36 werks so very jealous, haha!
> I live a few minutes from my hospital but am also planning a home birth so the distance isn't a problem either way. Maybe there are some allowances for going in early if it's a very long way?
> 
> Afm, I'm having really awful sciatic pains and limping around work like a dog someone kicked :-( not really getting anything done now!

i'm so sorry about the sciatic pains :( those are wicked!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

not a lot to report here. woke at 345 this morning and just couldn't get back to sleep. laid there til dh's alarm went off at 5, then i got up, got a glass of milk, and then back to sleep like nothing. That's like with dd, i would wake at like 3 am and NEED to get milk!!! it's crazy. So i guess he needs the calcium or something it's the only thing i crave now. Going to have to put some nice cold water in the bathroom too for when i wake in the middle of the night to pee, i've been feeling parched!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My hospital is about 15 mins away BUT with about 6/7 sets of red lights and if u hit all of them it's a nightmare and once u get one u get them all :/ 
The parking at my hospital is always full! and tends to operate on a one in one out type system as it is so busy! 
The maternity ward has like 3 spaces out front for emergencies but these are always taken... so tbh i'm most worried about getting parked once we get there. It could take longer than the drive over. It really depends on what time of day it is etc, I mean Saturday/ Sunday during visiting hours = OUCH that could be a while. We recently used the A+e when my son fell over late and night and needed stitches and i would say the carpark was 80 percent full then and it was 11.30 at night :/ These old hospitals were just not built for modern living and now there is nowhere to extend out to. Infact the maternity unit just built out over what little space there was in order to build some new theaters/ baby unit/ new pool rooms. 
There used to be a helicopter landing area round the back and that's been built on now. I wonder what happens when all the space is gone :/ ? 

Vanilla; they are super cute, i'm totally addicted to frugi and my new love is maxomorra clothing. Not purchased anything yet from there though. This month my car is due it's MOT so i'm grasping at the pennies and praying for a miracle lol. Did u get the duck parsnip pants already ?! I want them!!!


----------



## vaniilla

I love maxomorra too, all scandi brands really :haha: nope I've not got it yet :cry: These are what I want

I'm waiting till next month and getting them hopefully 

. I hate MOT month, it always falls at the same month as several other big bills so Feb/March we're always broke :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Omg they are adorable!!! I want the new maxomorra stuff with the icecreams on for my 2 year old! but he wants the cars so we are at a stand off.. either way it will have to wait until after the car. That's what i hate the most the waiting, i'm sat about until next week waiting to do things and saying "well lets see how the car goes first" 

Last year it was 600 pounds :( and the year before over 300. So i know what you mean it totally breaks our pockets also! My dad is always like "don't u have savings for this" I'm like "every time i save money something breaks" Never ending circle lol. 

Positive vibes needed ! hahah. 

Also whenever my car is in the garage being repaired it is always gone for like a week, so not only does it skint me but i then have to walk the school run (4 miles round trip but i'm not up for it atm lol) and my dad slipped up recently in conversation about how my brother had one of his cars to get to work as his car was off for the MOT. I'm now fuming cos he never offers me a car (he has about 4) and my brother got GIVEN one to borrow to drive to work. Just himself no kids etc.... So i'm raged. I know what my dad will say "ure brother has been driving longer" but he also got banned!! so i'm gearing up for a fall out lmao as i feel i should be offered the same courtesy ? Unless i'm just being a prat ? :/ Sorry rant ... lol


----------



## vaniilla

You definitely should be getting offered a car, unless the car in question is a tank or HGV then I don't see how length of time driving is even relevant??? you're hardly a boy racer! Tell him he needs to treat you equally!

I hope it doesn't come back as too expensive this year, hopefully they'll call after a day of it being in saying it's done, there is no way in hell I would be walking that distance! It takes me an hour just to walk a mile. Is there a bus you can get?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It's only a shogun so it's a rather large 4x4 but I have never even bumped my car. So yeah I think I will protest it. I know I will ask and he will make some jokey comment which will end up " yeah okay then Hahah" and that will be the end of it. And I will cry haha. 

THere is a bus but it takes an hour where my car takes 5 mins so I'm being a total bratty snob but I really don't want to use it lmao. It always smells funny :/ :haha:

Like if I drive I would be home 3.35 but with the bus I will still be stood waiting at the stop by the school at 4.00 I really can't stand still for that long =/ my blood pressure gets so low these days I can hardly leave the house long enough to do the shopping etc


----------



## wishuwerehere

Rhi that sucks, I'd definitely say something! Something like that happened to me a little while ago, my mum gave her old car to my sister then my dad offered to sell me his....i was like 'either we both pay, or neither do surely!' Feels so hurtful when you aren't treated the same!

And i'd be grumpy about the bus too, they're so hot and stuffy which is really awful with low bp. Hope your car is sorted soon!


----------



## vaniilla

I hope he sees sense and lets you borrow the car. I agree, buses are so smelly and hot! 


Dory - I hope Georgia is doing well :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I know if movement changes or is less to do something ...

But I don't know if things are ok etc I think I'm fine but the last 2 days I've been busy tbh and not took notice of movements as much being pre occupied.. Usual movement is night and morning literally rolling about and sticking out etc bellys like a water bed but last night she was that active had a bit this morning but again now she's not like usual I'm going to see when I get in bed if changes because usually she goes mad then .. I'm thinking is she actually getting to the point where it's difficult to move loads she will have room I know that but I'm wondering if things slow down abit because it's tighter and they are curled more?

I get her back sticking out or bum and a hand/foot on the opposite side a lot but that's like a vicious prod :lol: then nothing else. If nothing changes I'll go in tomorrow but I'm thinking I've over done it last few days and I've not noticed as much with movements


----------



## Boo44

Beccy everything I've read and been told from the Count the Kicks campaign says clearly that movements do NOT slow down at the end of pregnancy. It would make sense to me too thinking they have less room, but apparently that's the wrong thing to believe. So if the mother thinks there has been a change in pattern they should always get checked out. Even if that's just to give them a quick ring and for them to tell you to have a cold drink, lie in your left side for 30 mins and ring them back after that, at least you have let them know xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Usually after eating or during she starts but I've just had late tea and nothing :shrug: .. She's prodding here and there but not what I usually get. 

I'll see what happens and go in if nothing


----------



## karlilay

mine was like this last week and I ended up at labour ward. They were so so nice! I
Would ring. You can never be too careful.


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - I agree with the other ladies, please call up and see what they suggest, if you're noticing a change in pattern no matter how subtle it's always best to be on the safe side.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im just feeling a lot of pressure and I've had like a trapped nerve feeling in my lower back last few days :nope: 

Do I ring midwife before or just go in to hospital?


----------



## karlilay

I had to ring a number that was on the front of my green notes. They rang labour ward and we're expecting me :)


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Geralyn, oh gosh... How long did it take for him to heal? My husband is walking better this morning thankfully.
> 
> Tinkerbell, the hospital is about a 20 minute drive without traffic, but it can be an hour with traffic.
> 
> I've been feeling baby low but then not... Like she is down but then moving back up!

I'm not sure how long it took to heal. After my son was born I was too busy and tired to notice and my husband knew better than to complain about it lol

I got a bunch of toiletries to pack in my hospital bag. I think I'm going to get started on that in the next few days


----------



## Boo44

Becy - ring the assessment unit or if your hospital doesn't have a 24hr assessment unit, ring the labour ward. They would always want to be expecting you

Girls who are getting Braxton hicks - can someone describe to me what they actually feel like? I know it sounds ridiculous considering this is my 3rd baby but I don't think I've had them before! In the last 2 days on an evening I've been having episodes of my whole bump going hard accompanied by a massive pressure down below and in my pelvis. The tightness lasts for about 15 secs then stops. I wouldn't say it hurts but the pressure isn't exactly comfortable!


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - I did the same thing as Karli and they were expecting me at labour ward. I hope it goes well :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope things are okay Beccy, keep us posted X


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope all ok beccy, right thing to get checked.


----------



## Dory85

Hi all  sorry for not posting - it's just so busy trying to keep home life going and getting to and from SCBU.

Georgia is doing well health wise. Her jaundice levels have come up again since coming off the phototherapy but she's still below the treatment line so they'll measure them again tomorrow morning.

Her cultures came back negative which is great because it means there's no infection and they have stopped the antibiotics.

She is just very very sleepy. She never opens her eyes or cries of anything but they keep reassuring me that it's normal for some prem babies because they don't necessarily realise they've been born.

She was transferred to our original hospital this afternoon and it's a lovely little unit. This unit also gives us free parking and friends have a couple if hours a day that they can visit which is nice because no one has had a chance to meet her yet.

I met the consultant whilst he did her post transfer review and he said he thinks the thing that will hold her discharge is her feeding. I'm so pleased because that will come in time and she can be tube fed in the interim. She still hasn't fed from me since before I was discharged but I'm determined to wake her up tomorrow.

Tomorrow is also day 5 so her big weigh in to see how much she's lost and whether she is officially 'failing to thrive'. Last time they weighed her she was 5lb 2oz so had lost a bit but that's normal.

Sorry for the easy; it just feels like so much has happened!

Hope things are ok for you Becy. Keep us updated.


----------



## Squig34

Dory, hope it's good results today. It's nice that your friends & family can start meeting Georgia now :)

Becy, also stalking for an update from you, hope all is well.

Rhi, I don't think you're being unreasonable; I'd be raging too! The bus makes me feel sick even when I'm not pregnant, & I'm not transporting kids! DH & I both had to get new (to us, not brand new) cars within 6 weeks of each other, so that was a chunk of our savings. Needs must, but I agree that there's always some bill arises just when you think you might have a spare bit of cash!!

I'm just having to stay away from baby clothes sites. Too tempting! However, I do have a question - a colleague at work knitted me some lovely cardigans, so I have 3. With a vest & babygro, do I still need cardis in the summer, & what about a coat? Light jacket? Etc! I hadn't really thought about outerwear (I've got some blankets & hats) until it was mentioned at last night's antenatal class. Do I really need sun hats if baby will be in a pram, & likewise is a parasol necessary for a pram (carrycot) which obviously offers some shade? If you've bought a travel system which has a rain cover, is that only for the pushchair or will it fit the carrycot too? Panic is apparently kicking in now after me thinking I was almost ready with all the stuff! ;)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol squig just relax 

Yes to cardies - good old British weather you can never tell lol. If it's warm then fine but just always have one in your changing bag just in case - and definitely one for the hospital,it's disgustingly hot in there but if baby isn't keeping her temp up they'll tell you to put a cardy on (I didn't take a cardy and panicked every time they came near with the thermometer lol) 

I haven't bothered with a summer coat, they tend to be thinking and waterproof and I can't see a reason why baby would be getting wet, cardies look comfier so that's what I've gone with mostly (except my nephews fisherman jacket which i fell in love with lol) 

I wasn't sure about sun hats but I figured we can't be in the shade all the time so just picked up a 2 pack from asda lol 

Parasol - depends on the pram. We've got the armadillo flip which has a massive hood so we haven't bothered. The pram we had with xander we definitely needed a Parasol. 

Your rain cover will fit the carry cot and pram body but not car seat if it's a travel system. 

Hope everything is OK Beccy :hugs: 

Dory fingers crossed Georgia's weigh in goes well. You're so busy now but do pop in with an update when you can, we all want to hear how you and Georgia are doing. Good luck know waking her up today!


----------



## Tinky_82

^^wss Squig.

Dory glad she's doing well and in your original hospital. I hope the weigh in goes well and she's feeding from you again soon. I find it sweet she may not realise she's been born. 

Beccy - is all ok? X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thanks everyone for thinking of me I feel loved :lol:

I had an early night unlike me got up though several times needing a pee but by time I went nothing hardly .. Odd 

Not feeling her much :( wanted to wait it out because I know I have kept very busy lately and might of just missed movements. I tried everything last night putting music near my belly usually has an effect .. But only slightly .. Rolled a cold can on my belly with no reaction .. Drank about s pint of cold milk which again slightly made a change but was very short and not my usual :shrug: 

I guarantee she will go crazy soon as I go in :dohh: but I know the risk isn't worth taking. I have my landlord coming at 11 so I'm just waiting for her then I'll ring number on my notes and see if my mum will take me down luckily it's where she works and only 5 min away

I think I'll be fine anyway guys :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I'm glad the.infection results came back clear, I hope the weigh in goes well today and that the jaundice levels stay within the right levels. :hugs:

Becy - let us know how it goes at the hospital.


----------



## Boo44

Squig I have one lightweight 'coat' for the baby, it was my son's and from M&S, it's more like a sweater material and is good for evenings or the colder typical British summer days! I would say that vests babygrows and a few cardies along with some blankets and lightweight hats will be more than enough. Also remember when baby first gets here as long as you have the bare minimum you can assess what you think you need and just go and get it! All the shops will still be open :) (I remember my mum telling me that and it helped!!)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Going at around half 11 

It never helps when a story pops up about someone going in for reduced movements for 2 days (simler to me) at 34 weeks and had to have a c sec because of heart trace not being normal :nope:

I'm not a paranoid person I'm pretty laid back tbh but I'm hoping things are ok she was fine Tuesday at my midwife appointment


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope the appointment goes well beccy definitely the right thing to get checked X 

Dory great news that Georgia is doing well. Really hope her weight is good when she's weighed today. Aw that's so sweet about prem babies being so sleepy because they sometimes don't realise they've been born! 

I have a few very lightweight jackets and a couple of cardigans. We really don't have a huge amount of clothes, I'm planning on buying lots of bits when baby arrives. It's true you don't need absolutely everything for when baby comes, I always panic about staying organised but you can just pop to the shops after, or even order bits online at any point :)


----------



## Boo44

34 weeks today, eek


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, my bh (or what I am assuming are bh) feel like my bump gets tight and I feel pressure. My bump around my belly button goes 'flat' and looks kind of like a square. They haven't been painful, just a lot of pressure. 

Becy, keep us posted! <3

I had vaginal(?) pressure yesterday. I think she was low for most of yesterday. I also have to pee even more than normal. Anyone else hating "long" (20+ minutes lol) travels because of having to pee?

We had the hospital tour. It seems very nice! They confirmed they do provide everything for baby, so we just need a going home outfit and car seat. 

Geralyn, my bag is mostly toiletries! I put shower stuff into smaller travel bottles so my bag isn't totally crammed lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I haven't even packed toiletries! :dohh: And I thought I was done?! I have a make up bag with moisturiser and Toothbrush etc that I take to work so that'll get chucked in when I go on maternity leave but I should put some shower stuff in too. OH bought a sackload of snacks the other day so I think we're covered there. I was induced last time and we ordered pizza. :haha: 

Beccy- I hope you're OK, let us know what they say. 

Dory- I hope Georgia continues to get stronger and you can breastfeed again soon. How is pumping going?


----------



## Dory85

Georgia is the most awake she's been today. She had her eyes open for almost 10 minutes when they were doing her heel prick test.

Jaundice levels are *just* under the treatment threshold so they are doing them again later in case they're rising fast.

She weighs 5lb 1oz today which I think is close to what she's 'allowed' but she's on the treatment for failure to thrive regardless.

I got lovely snuggles and a 5 minute feed on both sides with almost no difficulty. She obviously tires quickly because she's so small but I'm thrilled she fed!

Keep us posted Becy and I might be over reacting but anyone who's braxton hicks change I would be calling for advice because that was the first clue that my labour was starting. Mine started to band round into my lower back and felt like baby was going to fall out because there was so much pressure underneath and in my cervix (my cervix was SO sore).
 



Attached Files:







20160506_113423.jpg
File size: 21.4 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so pleased that you managed to feed Georgia. She looks so diddy in that picture. And you look amazing! Xx

Beccy, I hope that baby starts being active again at the hospital. Keep us updated. Thinking of you. Xx

AFM, I have the most swollen feet and ankles. It was actually painful to walk last night. The bottom of my leg is red because the skin is so tight. Another 6 weeks of this swelling. :-( Feeling sorry for myself! Xx


----------



## Squig34

Dory what a cute little girl! Sorry to hear they're having to treat her as 'failure to thrive', but great news on you getting to feed & Georgia opening her eyes :)

Becy, hope all is well with you.

Boo, happy 34 weeks!

Angel that's funny re the pizza - did you see the recent article about the guy who ordered pizza to a train because there was no dining car??


----------



## Becyboo__x

As I thought everything's fine tbh I still didn't feel much movement not her usual anyway I told them this but apparently after monitoring they see no problems etc .. She just said might just be harder for her to move but it should pick up again could be position she's in etc 

So it's a relief everything is ok but I don't know why she's changed in pattern suddenly and heart rate was going all the way down to 117 then racing back to 160 :nope: I didn't think that was good but I guess they know what is not good


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 said:


> Becy - ring the assessment unit or if your hospital doesn't have a 24hr assessment unit, ring the labour ward. They would always want to be expecting you
> 
> Girls who are getting Braxton hicks - can someone describe to me what they actually feel like? I know it sounds ridiculous considering this is my 3rd baby but I don't think I've had them before! In the last 2 days on an evening I've been having episodes of my whole bump going hard accompanied by a massive pressure down below and in my pelvis. The tightness lasts for about 15 secs then stops. I wouldn't say it hurts but the pressure isn't exactly comfortable!

For me, the whole bump gets hard, and they take my breath away for a minute. i have to kind of stop what i'm doing and breath through them. They were ALWAYS like this for me. they kind of suck. They last almost 45-50 seconds long. And i've been getting them since 14 weeks this time. i only got them after 28 with dd. but same thing, always very strong. I kind of hate them lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becyboo__x said:


> As I thought everything's fine tbh I still didn't feel much movement not her usual anyway I told them this but apparently after monitoring they see no problems etc .. She just said might just be harder for her to move but it should pick up again could be position she's in etc
> 
> So it's a relief everything is ok but I don't know why she's changed in pattern suddenly and heart rate was going all the way down to 117 then racing back to 160 :nope: I didn't think that was good but I guess they know what is not good

Mine was going from the 120s when she was sleeping I think all the way up to 190+ when she was wiggling a lot and they were happy with that. They said babies get very excited sometimes!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mine is always around the 150 mark and goes up to over 200 sometimes and they're always happy with it. They said lots of variation and accelerations is ideal. 

Today is was sitting at 230 for a while but they said it was because someone was on their mobile phone :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

That's a relief then!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dory- great news about the feeding :) she is adorable! Such a wee dot !!!! :) 


Afm- nothing going on here at all.... Zzzz. Don't even have my next mw for another two weeks !! No extra scans or anything so it is feeling like a steep slow climb. Obviously though i should just be grateful for the smooth ride but the heat is bothering me and i feel like time is going backwards again :haha:


My hospital bag stuff arrived today; Pjs, slippers etc. So i will back that this weekend i guess :) 

I purchased a few bits when i was out yesterday! Ooopsieee
 



Attached Files:







taggiesclothing.jpg
File size: 23.5 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi where are they from? I love them!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I got them from tk maxx but they are "taggies" if u go on the tk maxx website they might have some online :) ?! I also got another set in pink with elephants on. I go in my local tk maxx at least once a week haha i stalk them for bargains :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi they are beautiful !
Beccy glad all was well.
Dory so pleased to here she doesn't have an infection and had a good feed from you today. I'm sure she'll be home before you know it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory she's so cute and tiny! Glad she's making progress with the feeding and you look great x 

So glad everything is okay beccy! Hope that's eased your mind now X 

Love the baby bits rhi I always forget to look in tk maxx. 

Happy 34 weeks boo! :flower:


----------



## Squig34

Those are gorgeous Rhi - I have a voucher for tk maxx (if I can find it) - I'll have to pop in!

Becy, so glad to hear all was well :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Becy Glad to hear all is well, I tried to comment in your journal earlier but my laptop kept crashing! :) 


The website is good(tk maxx) they seem to get alot of deliveries. I just love the random finds that you often struggle to get with high street stores. Seem to get alot of German brands in there. I also managed to snag up a rag doll in the charity store. It is an imajo doll! and it was 2 quid :happydance: it looks unused! So i'm going to give it a good clean and put it by for baby girl :) but i can't believe what people will throw out haha. 

I just got another taggie bargain on Ebay! Addicted to these outfits now :haha: This was 8 quid delivered (bnwt) Someone take my bank card and save me from myself. :dohh:
 



Attached Files:







taggies 3.jpg
File size: 71.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 said:


> 34 weeks today, eek

Happy 34 weeks! :D



Starlight32 said:


> Boo, my bh (or what I am assuming are bh) feel like my bump gets tight and I feel pressure. My bump around my belly button goes 'flat' and looks kind of like a square. They haven't been painful, just a lot of pressure.
> 
> Becy, keep us posted! <3
> 
> I had vaginal(?) pressure yesterday. I think she was low for most of yesterday. I also have to pee even more than normal. Anyone else hating "long" (20+ minutes lol) travels because of having to pee?
> 
> We had the hospital tour. It seems very nice! They confirmed they do provide everything for baby, so we just need a going home outfit and car seat.
> 
> Geralyn, my bag is mostly toiletries! I put shower stuff into smaller travel bottles so my bag isn't totally crammed lol.

Yes on the peeing, holding it in for just a few minutes makes it painful to walk :dohh: 

I'm glad to hear the hospital tour went well :) 

30 days to go for you! :dance: 



Dory85 said:


> Georgia is the most awake she's been today. She had her eyes open for almost 10 minutes when they were doing her heel prick test.
> 
> Jaundice levels are *just* under the treatment threshold so they are doing them again later in case they're rising fast.
> 
> She weighs 5lb 1oz today which I think is close to what she's 'allowed' but she's on the treatment for failure to thrive regardless.
> 
> I got lovely snuggles and a 5 minute feed on both sides with almost no difficulty. She obviously tires quickly because she's so small but I'm thrilled she fed!
> 
> Keep us posted Becy and I might be over reacting but anyone who's braxton hicks change I would be calling for advice because that was the first clue that my labour was starting. Mine started to band round into my lower back and felt like baby was going to fall out because there was so much pressure underneath and in my cervix (my cervix was SO sore).

adorable photo! great news that she was able to feed, I hope the weight gain starts to pick up :hugs:




Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm so pleased that you managed to feed Georgia. She looks so diddy in that picture. And you look amazing! Xx
> 
> Beccy, I hope that baby starts being active again at the hospital. Keep us updated. Thinking of you. Xx
> 
> AFM, I have the most swollen feet and ankles. It was actually painful to walk last night. The bottom of my leg is red because the skin is so tight. Another 6 weeks of this swelling. :-( Feeling sorry for myself! Xx

I'm sorry to hear about the swelling, try Ice packs and keep them up, maybe get oh to give them a rub with a moisturiser kept in the fridge? :hugs: 




Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Becy Glad to hear all is well, I tried to comment in your journal earlier but my laptop kept crashing! :)
> 
> 
> The website is good(tk maxx) they seem to get alot of deliveries. I just love the random finds that you often struggle to get with high street stores. Seem to get alot of German brands in there. I also managed to snag up a rag doll in the charity store. It is an imajo doll! and it was 2 quid :happydance: it looks unused! So i'm going to give it a good clean and put it by for baby girl :) but i can't believe what people will throw out haha.
> 
> I just got another taggie bargain on Ebay! Addicted to these outfits now :haha: This was 8 quid delivered (bnwt) Someone take my bank card and save me from myself. :dohh:

I love those baby outfits! I've just had to stop going on ebay altogether because I've spent too much, whoever takes your card is welcome to change my ebay password :haha:

the heat is awful I agree! I feel hot when everyone else feels cold atm so the heat makes me feel like I'm melting.

I wish our tkmaxx was like that, it will sometimes have nice things but mostly it's giant poofy dresses that wouldn't be out of place in a ballroom competition. 


AFM - hating the heat, walking around is just pants, I feel the urge to pee constantly and she's very low and feeling like she'll fall out! 

I think because I'm due at the end of the month it feels like it's going slower because I feel I should as far along as you ladies due earlier, come on May, hurry up and goooooooooo! :sleep:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had a big glass of wine tonight as I was so stressed out and OH said it wouldn't so any harm. Now I'm feeling really guilty and regretting it. Please tell me someone else has had a drink?!


----------



## Squig34

I don't drink anyway but one glass of wine will definitely not do any harm!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

meh one drink wont do any harm. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Boo44

Angel I had a vodka and Diet Coke a few weeks ago :thumbup: one glass of wine will do nothing! 

I've also been eating a lot of sea food I can't help myself ...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had two big glasses of wine in the early stages before I found out, so at a time when it's likely to be much more harmful than it would be now! I know 1st tri drinking is a no no but at this point it's okay to have one occasional small drink isn't it? 

Ah lovely outfit rhi I can't wait to find out what I'm having and be able to get the really cute gender specific clothing!


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, you said baby's movements seemed different... How so? Just curious because I'm not far behind you.


----------



## AngelofTroy

My 3yo just woke up with stomach ache and threw up. He's asleep again now bit I can't sleep, I'm just up googling horror stories about ladies going into labour from a gastric bug and just read one where vomitting caused placental abruption. Basically sending myself into a full blown panic attack here. :cry:


----------



## GeralynB

I had a glass of wine on New Years Eve. You're fine 

Just had a midwife appointment today and baby is breech. My son was head down so early on so didn't have to worry about this last pregnancy. Any tips to get her to turn?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Angel I had a really violent stomach bug myself about a month ago and everything was okay. The internet is terrifying! The biggest concern with tummy bugs is becoming dehydrated. :hugs: hopefully it passes you by. 

Gerayln I think there is a website called spinning babies that people go on. I have been led to believe their is a fountain of baby turning knowledge there ! =) hopefully she turns around soon. 


Afm; I'm only awake because my arm woke me up (very random) it's basically bright red and burning like its been out on a sun bed all night whilst I've been sleeping. I think I have scratched it raw in my sleep. Now that I'm awake it's given my cough enough time to bother me and this will probably be me now for the day.... ughh.


----------



## karlilay

Went for growth scan yesterday, was told baby is too fat. And I need to basically put myself on a diet. :shock:

Weight at 35+5 is 6lb9oz. I have no idea what they will do from here on out, I have te midwife on Monday so will see.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Karli that's mental! My baby's ac measurement was off the chart and no one was bothered about it at all. I don't believe you can change it with what you eat anyway, baby will take what she wants from you regardless. 

Did they tell you what centile baby is on?


----------



## Becyboo__x

That's a hard one Karli I don't think it would matter especially at this point aswell baby will take whatever it likes :lol: diet will be pointless I'm guessing if baby keeps on how she is looking at 8lb+? But then again who knows I've heard a lot about growth scans and baby not being as big as predicted etc .. 

What's the plan then from now? 


Quick question.. Last midwife appointment she said if my urine wasn't normal for next time then I'll have to be tested to diabetes.. Has anyone been through that etc? Not worried just don't know the process of it? My step dad said usually it's indicating a bigger baby.. Which wouldn't surprise me even measuring a little under I think she will be simler to my son if not bigger :lol:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hey ladies, hope you are all well..

I have a question, earlier i was having what felt like actual contractions ranging from 4 to 10ish mins apart, i had a warm bath which seemed to help and am now just having light period cramping. Its not like my bh i normally get which is why i thought it was contractions... i didnt go get checked because obviously nothing since but got me wondering if anyone else has had this yet


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Becy I would have thought that would just be the gtt a few of us had a little while ago? It's just a blood test, nasty drink and a second blood test after two hours. 

Did you have glucose in your urine? I haven't had it this time but did with xander for the last few weeks. I'd already had the gtt so it wasn't that :shrug: always worth getting it checked though


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> I had a big glass of wine tonight as I was so stressed out and OH said it wouldn't so any harm. Now I'm feeling really guilty and regretting it. Please tell me someone else has had a drink?!

you'll be fine hun. i haven't had any drinks (although i so wish i had lol) but i have known plenty of people that had wine throughout the pregnancy and babies were fine. Afterall, they used to tell people a glass of wine a night was totally fine!!! They only changed it in the usa recently that you shouldn't have any, but people were drinking during pregnancy for ages. 



ehjmorris said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all well..
> 
> I have a question, earlier i was having what felt like actual contractions ranging from 4 to 10ish mins apart, i had a warm bath which seemed to help and am now just having light period cramping. Its not like my bh i normally get which is why i thought it was contractions... i didnt go get checked because obviously nothing since but got me wondering if anyone else has had this yet

i haven't, i had bh like that around that time honestly, but not any others. If you are concerned at all though i'd give your ob a ring and let them know that it happened just so it's on the chart? how are you feeling ehj? 


~*~*~*~*~


afm: happy 34 weeks to me and teeny! can't wait to be full term! and, my maternity session is today <3


----------



## Dory85

ehjmorris said:


> Hey ladies, hope you are all well..
> 
> I have a question, earlier i was having what felt like actual contractions ranging from 4 to 10ish mins apart, i had a warm bath which seemed to help and am now just having light period cramping. Its not like my bh i normally get which is why i thought it was contractions... i didnt go get checked because obviously nothing since but got me wondering if anyone else has had this yet

I would ring the assessment unit and ask for their advice. 36 hours before my waters broke the very first sign something was happening was mild contractions that then died off but my cervix still felt sore (kind of like period cramping). The next day they came again but more intense. They would get regular and then die off so I didn't call. Then I woke in the night and my waters had broken.

They might say to keep an eye but they might say to go and be reviewed. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angel I had a horrendous tummy bug a few months back, there was a big outbreak of norovirus or something like that. It's highly unlikely to cause harm to baby although fingers croseed you're able not to pick it up! Me and DS were very poorly with it but my DH managed to escape it completely. 

Ehj how are you feeling now? If you're worried I would phone the midwife just to let them know and see what advice they have. 

Karli seems strange they have suggested dieting? I do hear growth scans can be a pound out either side so they're not overly accurate, my growth scans with DS were very inaccurate as were a lot of people I know with their scans. 

Feel so disorganised and stressed. We go on holiday on Monday and I just can't be bothered to be honest, feel like there's too much to sort here. We moved house 4 months ago now and there's still SO much left to do :( 

How much help does everyone get from their OHs? My DH works around 50 hours per week minimum but quite often with OT he's doing 60 hour weeks. I don't work but I am doing an open uni degree which does take up a fair bit of time and obviously have our DS to take care of. Anyway I do absolutely everything in the house- cleaning, washing, ironing, cooking dinners, making packed lunches, organising the bills and finances, all of DS's care. Recently I've been struggling so much, I feel exhausted and drained and in a lot of pain and struggle to keep up with everything but DH just doesn't help with anything and feels he shouldn't have to because how many hours he works and the fact I stay at home. So I don't know of I'm being unreasonable given how tired he is and how hard he works, but then again if he just did a few little things it would make the world of difference and can't he take into account how pregnant and knackered I am? :/


----------



## Squig34

GeralynB said:


> I had a glass of wine on New Years Eve. You're fine
> 
> Just had a midwife appointment today and baby is breech. My son was head down so early on so didn't have to worry about this last pregnancy. Any tips to get her to turn?

Other tips I was given include doing circles with your hips; getting down on all fours with your bum in the air; leaning forwards on a supportive surface & standing with your legs apart; & walking upstairs sideways. 

Tinkerbelle, your DH clearly does work hard but so do you with all the housework & childcare, never mind your degree & advanced pregnancy. I think it would be appropriate for him to help you at least a little - sounds like he's coming home & putting his feet up but you aren't getting that opportunity! 

Karli that seems odd - your baby is obviously sturdy but I wouldn't have thought she was so big that there's any call for talk about diets etc!

Ehj, I hope you called the hospital for advice.

I went to a cloth nappy meet this morning. Got lots of useful info & am getting signed up for a trial pack which I should get in July & then I can decide on how to build my own stash :) plus there are some discounts & incentives where I live so I should get a good bargain! I also purchased a stretchy wrap all ready to wear my baby once she's here! :)


----------



## ehjmorris

I havnt called yet, as its died off now, for the past 3 days now i feel as though i have been kicked down below, also bub is still breech atm.
i will see how i feel tomorrow but if it definitely does it again ill go in and get checked out
Thank you for your opinions


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink my dh works probably a similar number of hours and has a very physical job. We share childcare in that he starts work later to get Xander up and off to school every day (which includes all school clothes ironing, library books and snack money etc) and I start work at 7am so I'm home in time to pick Xander up again. 

I would usually do most of the cooking and washing and dh does a lot of cleaning in the mornings before school but tbh I've been feeling so shit I've barely done anything. Dh has made us a bbq for lunch, now me and Xander are sitting in the garden in the sun and dh has painted the bedroom and is now moving all the furniture around and cleaning up. 

I know working long hours is tiring but honestly I've done that and I've been heavily pregnant and the exhaustion and fatigue don't even compare. Your dh could help out even if it's just with a bit of cleaning or making time for you to grab a nap. My dh wasn't helpful at all when Xander was born and honestly I hated him for it because I was so tired and sad all the time. This time I'm hoping things will be better. 

Glad you're feeling better ehj 

Angel as the others have said I also had a sickness bug, fingers crossed you don't catch it but I don't think it'll impact baby if you do


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - as the other ladies have said a glass of wine won't have done any harm to lo. I hope your ds is feeling better soon, it would have to be a rare excotic kind of virus to affect baby so don't worry about it :hugs: 

Geralyn - I think positions on a birthing ball are supposed to help but it's still not a worry for baby to be breach - second + children can turn as late as before labour so she still has plenty of time to turn. 

Karli - I agree their advice sounds crazy, how is dieting going to help? baby's weight isn't simply down to what you eat.

Tinkerbelle - DH works on average around 45 hours a week but at certain times of the year or on slower months he will work closer to 60 hours, I don't work and usually do most things around the house , he does the morning school runs and does a lot of cleaning on the weekends. Since becoming pregnant he's done a lot more, right up till 24 weeks he was doing the all the laundry as I couldn't stand the smell of detergent and most of the cooking and all of the ironing. You need to have a talk with him, if you need more help then you should be getting it.


----------



## Starlight32

Karli, is your fundal height measuring ahead (sorry, I can't remember)? Why did you get a growth scan? Seems like a strange thing for your midwife to say. 

I had period-like cramps almost all day yesterday and I think I'm starting to feel them again today. I'm going to ask my ob about it Monday.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Lil_Pixie said:


> Becy I would have thought that would just be the gtt a few of us had a little while ago? It's just a blood test, nasty drink and a second blood test after two hours.
> 
> Did you have glucose in your urine? I haven't had it this time but did with xander for the last few weeks. I'd already had the gtt so it wasn't that :shrug: always worth getting it checked though

I never had anything major with Mason think the odd trace of something but was never high etc I had higher traces this once of glucose I'm just not really familiar with it or any testing I saw a few talking about the gtt but I was clueless what it was :lol: just midwife seemt abit serious about diabetes which scared me


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yea it makes sense that it.might indicate diabetes, but it can't always mean that as it didn't in my case, and the test is nothing to worry about at all. Hopefully everything will be fine but your almost baked in any case :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Becyboo__x said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Becy I would have thought that would just be the gtt a few of us had a little while ago? It's just a blood test, nasty drink and a second blood test after two hours.
> 
> Did you have glucose in your urine? I haven't had it this time but did with xander for the last few weeks. I'd already had the gtt so it wasn't that :shrug: always worth getting it checked though
> 
> I never had anything major with Mason think the odd trace of something but was never high etc I had higher traces this once of glucose I'm just not really familiar with it or any testing I saw a few talking about the gtt but I was clueless what it was :lol: just midwife seemt abit serious about diabetes which scared meClick to expand...

I've had glucose in my urine towards the end of every pregnancy and had the gtt because my mum is insulin dependent but my numbers have never been close (and I measured big this time and last time).


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> Went for growth scan yesterday, was told baby is too fat. And I need to basically put myself on a diet. :shock:
> 
> Weight at 35+5 is 6lb9oz. I have no idea what they will do from here on out, I have te midwife on Monday so will see.

This is crazy! At my 32 week growth scan my baby estimated weight was 4lb 15oz which was way over the 95th centile for my personalised growth chart, and the consultant even commented 'I can tell this is a well growing baby as there is a layer of fat around the tummy' (eek). Me on the other hand is really trying to eat a healthy diet and even following slimming world to a point, I'm hoping to gain less than 30lb total this pregnancy which is less than I've ever gained before and people keep commenting on my small bump. 
Unless you're pigging out every single day then your diet has nothing to do with it! You're growing a healthy baby and have a healthy functioning placenta and that's that! If she really said to go on a diet she needs her head checking and to stop giving terrible advice


----------



## Boo44

ETA - I made myself sound super slim and fit there, in reality I'm still suffering with pregnancy face and fat nose and hate looking in the mirror every day, just in case that makes anyone feel any better! :haha:


----------



## Boo44

What do you girls think of the name Albie? We would call him Albert officially but Albie as a nickname?


----------



## vaniilla

I think Albie is a lovely nickname, I like it :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I love it, I have a cousin called Albert who's 19 now and it has grown well on him :) and albie is cute and goes well with your other sons names. X


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I really like the name Albert.  xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love Albie/Albert :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Those of you on your 2nd+ child, are you buying a present from the baby to your older child? If so what are you getting?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm planning to but not sure what! Completely forgot about it. I also want to take DS out so he can choose a present to give to the baby from him.


----------



## Tinky_82

Angel yes we've bought a thomas the tank engine shed from baby for ds. We thought about something sentimental but ds would probably prefer a toy of some sort - he loves thomas so will hopefully like it.


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> Those of you on your 2nd+ child, are you buying a present from the baby to your older child? If so what are you getting?

He's already gotten two presents from DD - a wooden double decker bus and a wooden jail for his doll people. 


We'll probably get him some lego for when we bring her home. 



I'm having small sips of orange juice, really craving it but it gives me horrendous heartburn/reflux. :growlmad:


----------



## GeralynB

I think I'll get a Mickey Mouse stuffed toy to give to my son from baby since he loves Mickey.

I've been in serious nesting mode all day. I've been cleaning and getting rid of stuff and organizing. I'm exhausted now but still feel like there's a lot to do


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> Those of you on your 2nd+ child, are you buying a present from the baby to your older child? If so what are you getting?


this is my second child, and no we won't be doing a gift from baby. I honestly think it's pretty silly for a baby to give a gift to a sibling, it's definitely a newer idea and i guess i'm just old fashioned. I see no reason for a child to be rewarded for getting a sibling. I honestly don't see the point. Plus my family for my birthday my grandmother would get my YOUNGER brother a gift on my birthday! i didn't get it then either, it was because he couldn't handle having me opening something and not him. I never got anything as i was older so i 'understood' apparently? i didn't like it then and i don't now. dd knows she doesn't get things on other people's days, and i don't think it should be any different for siblings coming into the world either. But again, thats just my personal opinion. 





AFM had my maternity shoot today!!! Actually very pleased. She gave me a sneak peek but i can't wait to see the rest <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

I do know what you mean mommy, I actually remember getting a gift "from the baby" when my brother was born and saying to my mum "he didn't buy it did he!" :haha: But as DS has chosen his sister a present (a pink version of his favourite baby toy... I'm so not into gendered toys but he was insistent!) I thought I'd get something small in return. Preferably sentimental.


----------



## Squig34

Boo I think it's cute too :)

I'm not pleased to have been awake for the last 45 minutes at this time of day! So much for getting rest before baby (since I don't have any other children yet!!) but I'm finding my bump is just getting sore at times & I can't get comfortable. I often feel quite sick (not nauseous if that makes sense) from the discomfort - is this normal?


----------



## karlilay

Thanks everyone for reassuring words. The fat comment certainly knocked me for 6. I was stunned. I am only quite small, 5.5 and size 10. I normally weigh around 9.5 stone when I'm not pregnant, and I really don't think I've put that much weight.

She did at one point mention that if I kept eating like I am haha, that my baby's shoulders would get stuck. So maybe that's what she was worrying about. It seems silly to me though as Zach weighed 9lb 5 born and I had no issues with him.

I have no idea what centile she is following I will find my notes. A high one I guess lol, but my belly isn't measuring a head at all. I just grow big babies. I'm not sure what the plan is from here, I know my midwife wants to refer me to a consultant anyway for my anxiety around the birth so I should find out this week.


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> Thanks everyone for reassuring words. The fat comment certainly knocked me for 6. I was stunned. I am only quite small, 5.5 and size 10. I normally weigh around 9.5 stone when I'm not pregnant, and I really don't think I've put that much weight.
> 
> She did at one point mention that if I kept eating like I am haha, that my baby's shoulders would get stuck. So maybe that's what she was worrying about. It seems silly to me though as Zach weighed 9lb 5 born and I had no issues with him.
> 
> I have no idea what centile she is following I will find my notes. A high one I guess lol, but my belly isn't measuring a head at all. I just grow big babies. I'm not sure what the plan is from here, I know my midwife wants to refer me to a consultant anyway for my anxiety around the birth so I should find out this week.

What is this woman thinking?! Telling someone whom she knows has a severe birth anxiety that if you eat a certain amount you'll have a shoulder dystocia???? how is that helpful in the slightest? I'm really mad about that. It's just not true. You've successfully delivered very large babies before and she's scaremongering. Anyway at least you're seeing a consultant soon about your issues hopefully they'll be a bit more sensible :dohh:

Oh dear well now I have THREE names to consider and I was struggling with two! I've never been this indecisive about a name so late in pregnancy it's stressing me out!!


----------



## Dory85

Squig34 said:


> Boo I think it's cute too :)
> 
> I'm not pleased to have been awake for the last 45 minutes at this time of day! So much for getting rest before baby (since I don't have any other children yet!!) but I'm finding my bump is just getting sore at times & I can't get comfortable. I often feel quite sick (not nauseous if that makes sense) from the discomfort - is this normal?

Yes! With all three of mine I had the be lying slightly off centered (never both legs straight out) otherwise it made me feel sick. It was the same if anything was pushing my bump.

Centile wise for growth (I didn't have growth scans) although Georgia is titchy she was on the 95th for her gestational age which means her fundal height should have been normal and I consistently measured 1-2 weeks ahead. I don't really have much faith in their size estimates anyway.

Georgia has been moved out of the isolation room and into a room with a tiny 4lb baby who is a little older than her. I find myself getting irrationally angry because he has his eyes open loads and wriggles around all over. There's talk of him going home this week but Georgia literally just lays there sleeping in exactly the same position. She feeds at most 3 hourly intervals if I'm there but they're titchy and I don't think there's enough nutritional value without her top ups.

I think I'm having a period of moving to tearful to angry basically and I can see it happening. I avoid thinking/talking about certain things because I fill up (which I imagine is entirely normal). A man had a bit of road rage with me at the supermarket yesterday and I seriously lost it with him. I'm lucky it didn't progress.

I'm taking the other 2 to play with my best friend's kids today which I'm hoping will give my head a shake a bit.


----------



## Boo44

Squig - I've been awake on and off all night and spent 5.30-6.30 wide awake too! I hate this uncomfortable stage so much. I know what you mean about the bump discomfort making you sickly, I'm the same. A lot of my first tri issues are coming back with morning nausea and insomnia!


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory I'm sure what you're feeling is normal for what you're going though but it may be worth talking to a midwife / hv as they may be able to help. 
Hoping Georgia is home very soon for you.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - you're going through a stressful time so it's understandable that you are feeling the strain, I agree that talking to someone is important, it's not good for you to be keeping your feelings bottled up, you have to let them out or they'll manifest in other ways :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Dory it sounds to me like you're going through the loss cycle - loss of the birth experience & aftermath you were expecting & anger is a totally normal part of that. Like other ladies have said, speak to your midwife to make sure you're getting support because it is a difficult time for you. Still praying for little Georgia.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm all for nice weather can't complain but I'm stuck with clothing :rofl: 

I can't wear dresses because I usually wear leggings under anyway which don't help and dresses don't support my bump which makes me feel uncomfortable :dohh: shorts are a no go with how big my thighs are right now :lol:

Leggings are what I'm living in atm I just hope I can deal with the heat or I'll turn into a cranky crazy heavily pregnant lady :lol:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Karli I agree with everything boo has said. Plus I didn't realise how much we ate really had such a direct link to baby's weight? Unless you were starving yourself completely I thought it was down to other factors? I ate like a pig when I was pregnant and DS was on the 1st centile. 

Big hugs Dory :hugs: I really hope Georgia is home with you all very very soon. Thinking of you Xx 

Haha I'm having the same problem beccy. With this sudden heat wave I've realised I don't have much maternity stuff for very hot weather but my normal stuff looks silly. But I'm so reluctant to buy any more maternity things at this stage. I had a look on eBay to see if I could pick up some cheap maternity dresses but everyone else seems to have has the same idea and they're getting bid up to similar prices as they'd be new!


----------



## mommyxofxone

So sorry dory you are going through all of this :( I'd be insane.


To all the mama's in the USA with me, happy mothers day to us <3


----------



## ehjmorris

Happy mothers day ladies :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy Mother's Day to everyone that it's that day for today :flower:


I've had to sit down Im usually standing a lot and doing things I can't really sit still :dohh: but walking is becoming ridiculous even a short walk to the shop :nope: I know she's low because I can feel it but today more I'm feeling her literally so low like she's actually going to fall out :dohh: and the pressure/sharp pains are awful :lol: obviously I read up about it and all I'm seeing Is people saying it could be start of dilation.. Well I bloody hope not!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm so comfortable in dresses and wore them all winter (didn't do anything outside in them! Lol) but now I'm down to two or three that still fit comfortably. I don't want to buy anything else at this point either!

Feeling a decent amount of pelvic pressure these days. 

Happy Mother's Day <3


----------



## GeralynB

Happy Mother's Day! I just had a prenatal massage and it was glorious


----------



## Boo44

Happy Mother's Day to you guys!

I'm a bit disappointed this UK wide heatwave hasn't really ever come to much here in the north because of some sea mist or fog or something - yesterday was positively cloudy and cold, and today the sun made it out at lunch time but it's 3pm now and has clouded or misted over again! Boo hoo I was excited for a bit of sun! 

Dory it must be so odd having your baby at hospital and trying to continue on outside hospital and also needing to be with her in there. I'm not surprised you're going through grief cycle, like Squig said it wasn't exactly what you would plan or expect so it's a shock for you. It must be hard seeing the other little baby alert, and comparing Georgia to them. I'm terrible for comparing my kids and it only ever leads to misery but I think it's natural. She will get there and you will all get through this and I'm sending hugs until then xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think it's going to be a short lived heatwave anyway.. We're off on holiday tomorrow and it's raining for most of it :dohh: Random question but has anyone been to peppa pig world? We were thinking of going as its not too far from our holiday but I've looked up the prices and nearly 80 quid for the three of us! 

Happy mothers day to all the US ladies Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

It's hot and sunny here and we've driven to the beach for the day! But I've had some pain and irregular contractions. Nothing to write home about I don't think but enough to stop me relaxing! I've been willing her to be early as I was so late last time but I didn't mean this early. It could be just that I'm coming down with the funny tummy DS had Friday night.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My cold has flared up again so onto week three of that. My cough is now so bad and because I have been coughing for so long it's agony. My stomach feels like it is splitting in two and I can't stop having coughing fits =( ughhh. Not to mention nearly peeing myself everytime it gets bad lol! Basically spent all weekend hiding in the house as I'm so run down. So another wasted weekend. Also the ice cream van is taking the pee.. where the hell is it !?!? :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> My cold has flared up again so onto week three of that. My cough is now so bad and because I have been coughing for so long it's agony. My stomach feels like it is splitting in two and I can't stop having coughing fits =( ughhh. Not to mention nearly peeing myself everytime it gets bad lol! Basically spent all weekend hiding in the house as I'm so run down. So another wasted weekend. Also the ice cream van is taking the pee.. where the hell is it !?!? :haha:

Rhi I had something similar and turned out it was a chest infection - might be worth checking with your GP. I peed myself so many times coughing!


----------



## Squig34

Goodness UK ladies, we're even getting lovely weather here in NI, so I can't believe some of you are missing out! :(

Tinkerbelle, I haven't been to PP world but my niece & her little friend went & loved it! £80 is steep though!!

Get well soon Rhi!

Keep us posted Becy - you're full term tomorrow even if baby does come & I'll be having mine at 37 weeks; they'll both be fine!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Squig34 said:


> Goodness UK ladies, we're even getting lovely weather here in NI, so I can't believe some of you are missing out! :(
> 
> Tinkerbelle, I haven't been to PP world but my niece & her little friend went & loved it! £80 is steep though!!
> 
> Get well soon Rhi!
> 
> Keep us posted Becy - you're full term tomorrow even if baby does come & I'll be having mine at 37 weeks; they'll both be fine!

Full term tomorrow? Isn't it 37 weeks? 
I not be there til Thursday but I'm highly doubtful she will come anytime soon anyway even having everything like this I'm not one to moan but I can't walk :lol: and stairs are killing me off I lived in a bungalow when pregnant before so never experienced it :haha: I think I'll go right near my due date if not over which I can't imagine already being in pain :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm in manchester and it's been 25 degrees today. Far too hot for me :dohh: my feet have swelled up so much! 

:hugs: Dory, I think anger is very understandable. I would be really cheesed off about the little baby too. Was that baby born a similar gestational age? I really hope tomorrow is a better day hun :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

We went to the beach today too and at a family friend's place for a bbq, the heat is fine on a day like today where we drive everywhere but it would kill me on the school run! 

Angel - I'm sorry to hear about the annoying contractions.

Happy mothers day to all celebrating today :D


Rhi - I'm really sorry to hear that cold is still lingering, I hope it goes away soon.


I had 4 leg cramps in short succession this morning ,I hope it's not a permanent thing in the mornings for me now! :dohh:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160508_195753_zpsjb5yodcj.jpg

Check out this bad boy. Stupid weather :dohh: I'm so excited that I've learned to upload pics :rofl: 

Happy Mother's day ladies


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oooooo Pixie that looks uncomfortable! :(


----------



## Boo44

Oh no pixie that looks so uncomfortable I hated swelling with my first it was awful!!!! I still have my wedding rings on but this warmer weather will soon see to that I'm sure, they felt a bit tight today :|


----------



## Squig34

Ouch Pixie!

Sorry Becy, it is 37 weeks but I misread your ticker as 36+6. This is despite having previously noted that you're exactly 3 weeks ahead of me... baby brain eh?


----------



## Dory85

I'm not sure it's even worth going to the gp for support at the moment because it's still early days and I imagine, as you say, that it is a normal part of grieving for the birth and newborn experience that I expected and didn't have. It's so up and down. I'll be almost crying all the way to the hospital and then as soon as I see her I'm on top of the world. It wears me out so I feel sorry for my husband lol.

I pulled up my big girl panties today and asked the scbu nurse what sort of time frame I should expect to be looking at. Tomorrow is weigh day and if she has gained and continues to feed well this week AND starts to maintain her temperature a bit better, we might be looking at having her home at the end of the week.

There are a lot of conditions that all have to be met but they tie in with each other. Once she gains weight and gets some fat somewhere other than her cheeks, she should be able to regulate her temperature better.

It does seem ridiculous that in our heat wave she is wearing her woolly hat and cardigan and today had 8 blankets on and was still too cold &#9825;

Where are you Boo? I live in Durham and the SCBU is in Gateshead and it's been absolutely boiling today! There's not a great deal further north than us?


----------



## Starlight32

I'm looking forward to being term!

Dory, hope weigh day goes well <3


----------



## Tinky_82

Ouch Pixie that looks uncomfortable.
Dory hoping weigh day goes well.


----------



## joeybrooks

Pixie that looks very uncomfortable. Hope it dies down.

Squig I was so disappointed when I opened then blinds this morning and it was miserable as we been Invited to a bbq but thankfully it turned into a gorgeous day and the bbq was a lot of fun.

It is my birthday tomorrow and I have a hospital appointment and my husband has to work night shifts,so I will be having a very quiet one. I'm going to ask tomorrow why no one as referred to my notes from last time and hopefully find out what their plans are for me as they have said that I won't be allowed to go beyond term.

Happy Mother's Day ladies ,hope you all had a lovely day.


----------



## GeralynB

I have appointments with an acupuncturist and a chiropractor this week to try and get this baby to turn. I really hope she turns soon before she runs out of room and it becomes harder


----------



## Squig34

Hope weigh day goes well Dory!

Happy birthday Joey!


----------



## Boo44

Well ladies I've had an eventful night, at midnight last night I woke up with my pj's very damp, and it became very clear that my waters were leaking, I kept getting uncontrollable gushes of completely clear fluid. I ended up having to come in as I had a few tightenings. Everything has completely settled now and I've had antibiotics and one steroid shot. This is all weird for me as my waters have only ever gone in labour before so I'm a bit freaked out. Am waiting to see the Drs but I guess they'll bring my section forward a week or two IF he stays in longer. I'm praying he bakes a bit longer in there....


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh wow Boo, I hope you're OK. I'm glad everything has settled now and that they're monitoring you. I hope he stays in and bakes a little longer. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Boo glad you got in & got some steroids but I hope your little man stays inside for another couple of weeks :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Boo glad you're in and being monitored closely. Hope your little one cooks a bit longer for you.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I hope weigh in goes well 

Boo - I hope the doctors have good news for you today and hopefully baby will get to stay for a weeks longer.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks ladies I was so unprepared I was planning for my section on 13th June and so felt like I had a bit of time yet, I hadn't packed a single thing... So I was scrabbling round at 2am packing myself a bag! :dohh:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thinking of you Boo. Hopefully little man wants to bake a little longer. 
I can't believe these June babies so eager to meet their mummies already! 
It makes me think that I should start packing stuff for us! ;-) xx


----------



## Dory85

Wow Boo, that sounds so similar to me almost down to the day gestationally (except obviously my labour took off at quite a rate).

Have you seen the doctor? I guess you know but if baby is born at least 24 hours after the steroids they will benefit from them. I was also told there was a 50/50 chance of it progressing in to labour but if it hadn't progressed they were going to induce me at 36 weeks.

Have they given you an ultrasound to check fluid levels and checked for dilatation?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope everything is okay Boo!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey! good luck boo. These babies are keen!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope all is okay boo!


----------



## karlilay

Hoping everything is ok Boo. Sorry your emotions are so up and down Dory, I can only imagine how hard it is.

Beccy, I'm really struggling atm too. I'm not big but the baby is nearly 7lb already and walking around and general day to day is killing me. Putting the kids socks and shoes on, walking anywhere, absolutley kills me.


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> Hoping everything is ok Boo. Sorry your emotions are so up and down Dory, I can only imagine how hard it is.
> 
> Beccy, I'm really struggling atm too. I'm not big but the baby is nearly 7lb already and walking around and general day to day is killing me. Putting the kids socks and shoes on, walking anywhere, absolutley kills me.

I'm positive this ones bigger then average I don't expect a small baby though even though midwives all are shocked when they look at me and ask how big previous was saying I don't look too big but to me I feel and look it! :rofl: 

I can't even remember feeling like this with Mason maybe I've forgot it all but walking I feel after 5 minutes I want to just give up and ly down :haha: I dread that I'm going to go overdue


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, that sounds eventful. Prayers to you and your little one! <3 Can baby stay in even if your water is gone?


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Wow Boo, that sounds so similar to me almost down to the day gestationally (except obviously my labour took off at quite a rate).
> 
> Have you seen the doctor? I guess you know but if baby is born at least 24 hours after the steroids they will benefit from them. I was also told there was a 50/50 chance of it progressing in to labour but if it hadn't progressed they were going to induce me at 36 weeks.
> 
> Have they given you an ultrasound to check fluid levels and checked for dilatation?

I've seen a doctor who needs to get the neonatal team to come and see me to discuss specifically the risks with his multicystic kidney and whether that changes anything re delivery timing. 

I haven't had a dilation check because my waters were just gushing out so it's obvious they've gone, and I'm not having any contractions (touch wood) so I guess the less examinations the better for infection risks etc. My bloods are all normal and BP and temp etc. Tbh I'm just sitting here completely bored and going crazy!

Starlight - it comes down to which gestation baby is better off inside vs outside if the waters have gone and I have a feeling they'll say 36/37 weeks... but if I am allowed home I'll have to monitor my own temp etc and come back twice a week for checks anyway. 

Just a lot of waiting around at the moment xx


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, keep us posted! <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

Becyboo__x said:


> Happy Mother's Day to everyone that it's that day for today :flower:
> 
> 
> I've had to sit down Im usually standing a lot and doing things I can't really sit still :dohh: but walking is becoming ridiculous even a short walk to the shop :nope: I know she's low because I can feel it but today more I'm feeling her literally so low like she's actually going to fall out :dohh: and the pressure/sharp pains are awful :lol: obviously I read up about it and all I'm seeing Is people saying it could be start of dilation.. Well I bloody hope not!

that's exactly what i'm worried about, the start of dilation! i'm having the same pains, and he smashes into my nerves and the front of my legs hurt like front sciatica pain instead of the normal back stuff? it's awful. My next appt is the 20th i'll be 36 weeks and they'll be doing the gbs swap, i'm going to have them check while they're in there. 



Boo44 said:


> Oh no pixie that looks so uncomfortable I hated swelling with my first it was awful!!!! I still have my wedding rings on but this warmer weather will soon see to that I'm sure, they felt a bit tight today :|

i had to take my wedding rings off, just too uncomfy. i wear my wedding band around my neck.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 said:


> Dory85 said:
> 
> 
> Wow Boo, that sounds so similar to me almost down to the day gestationally (except obviously my labour took off at quite a rate).
> 
> Have you seen the doctor? I guess you know but if baby is born at least 24 hours after the steroids they will benefit from them. I was also told there was a 50/50 chance of it progressing in to labour but if it hadn't progressed they were going to induce me at 36 weeks.
> 
> Have they given you an ultrasound to check fluid levels and checked for dilatation?
> 
> I've seen a doctor who needs to get the neonatal team to come and see me to discuss specifically the risks with his multicystic kidney and whether that changes anything re delivery timing.
> 
> I haven't had a dilation check because my waters were just gushing out so it's obvious they've gone, and I'm not having any contractions (touch wood) so I guess the less examinations the better for infection risks etc. My bloods are all normal and BP and temp etc. Tbh I'm just sitting here completely bored and going crazy!
> 
> Starlight - it comes down to which gestation baby is better off inside vs outside if the waters have gone and I have a feeling they'll say 36/37 weeks... but if I am allowed home I'll have to monitor my own temp etc and come back twice a week for checks anyway.
> 
> Just a lot of waiting around at the moment xxClick to expand...


omg that's scary! what's with all these babies trying to come early! i'm not going far from the house the next month that's for sure omg! Hoping everything goes well hun, thinking of you!!!! i also had NO idea it was an option to leave baby in without waters, so i learned something new today.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm: nothing huge to report here, had a lovely mothers day, you ladies are all freaking me out by trying to have babies super early, i'm now 34+2 so :shock: it could be sooner rather than later.

Started having more issues sleeping, something is always uncomfy. 

taking dd to the zoo today and 40 days left!!!!!! :thumbup:


i really gotta pack my hosp bag.:dohh:


----------



## ehjmorris

Roughly 37 days left for me yay! So excited for this to be over

How are you all holding up?


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - I hope you don't have to wait too long to speak to the neonatal team. I hope the contractions stay at bay :hugs:


I'm very ready for June and baby to be born, I dread the school run every day now, I'm going to be 37 weeks when my bus service stops completely and it makes me want to cry thinking about it. I'm trying to see if I can budget for a taxi, I don't know any of the mums well enough to ask for lifts all the time. It's just 2 miles roundtrip but with my hips it may as well be 20 :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thinking of you Boo, hope you can talk to the doctor soon.


----------



## GeralynB

Boo- hope baby decides to stay put a little longer 

When your waters go they are constantly replenishing themselves until baby is born so it is possible to keep baby inside. That's also why once your water breaks you have constant leaking until baby is born


----------



## Dory85

They gave me a speculum but couldn't see so did the internal. I wonder if that was because I was contracting though because I was blue lighted and put straight into labour ward where the neonatal team were waiting for me. I have everything (mostly legs!) crossed for you though. Even with our ups and downs and I know Georgia has been very lucky considering.

Afm - Georgia has but on 60g over the weekend which is her first weight gain. She now weighs 5lb 3 oz :-D

Her jaundice levels are still rising and are up to 235. The treatment level is 240 so they're doing them again tonight and if she's over the threshold they're going to try the bili blanket because she struggles to keep warm. Today she had 9 blankets, vest, babygrow and cardigan on and was still on the lower side, bless her.


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - that's fantastic news that she's put on some weight! hopefully she'll continue to gain steadily :hugs: hopefully she won't need to use the special blanket but it's good to know there is a plan should the levels not improve.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory that's fab news about Georgia's weight gain :dance: fingers crossed her levels haven't gone up but things are moving in the right direction  

Oh geeze boo :hugs: I hope baby stays put a while longer - let us know what the Dr says

Two more days in work for me :dance: can't wait to turn off that stupid 5am alarm!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

brilliant news dory! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Fab news on the weight gain Dory. Hopefully they won't need the special blanket. Xx

Still thinking of you Boo. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Hi girls all stable here no signs of contractions it will be 24hrs at midnight since my waters went. All my infection levels came back very low and everything is settled...for now. They've told me the first 24-36hrs are when the labour risks are highest so I'm in hospital until lunchtime tomorrow and if there's no signs of labour by then they're letting me go home. I have all sorts of plans in place for outpatient monitoring and scans and a section around 36 weeks but we'll just have to see what transpires over the next day or two. Thanks for all the good wishes!

Dory am so pleased Georgia has gained weight, that must be a great feeling. Yes I guess they examined you so quickly because you were contracting I think that's the main difference x


----------



## joeybrooks

Dory glad to hear baby Georgia is making progress. Poor wee pet still not warm with all those layers. 

Boo the sounds all v scary, hope you get to go home and baby cooks for just a wee bit longer.

Vanilla, that school run honestly sounds like hell at the minute. I know you don't know any of the mums well enough to ask for a lift but I'm sure if any of them knew how you were struggling they would offer in a heartbeat, I know I would, especially as it wouldn't be a permanent arrangement.

I had appointment with consultant today. She was happy with my BP which strongly was the same reading that got me sent for monitoring last time. No protein in. Y urine either so I'm happy with that. She checked the size of the baby and he is still measuring massive so, providing BP stays under control and there are no other concerns, she is going to see me at 38 weeks to discuss induction at 38-39 weeks.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Fricks sake! What is it with us? Fairly certain my waters have gone :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Fricks sake! What is it with us? Fairly certain my waters have gone :dohh:

Wow Pixie! Have you gone in to be checked? We have some very eager babies in this group don't we?!


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow pixie, I hope not - these June babies sure are eager!
Boo glad all is holding on in there!
Dory great about Georgia weight gain hopefully her levels stay below the threshold.


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Fricks sake! What is it with us? Fairly certain my waters have gone :dohh:

Wtf?! At this rate BabyandBump isn't going to have any June babies at all. 

I take it you're going to the hospital? Keep us posted.

Boo - pleased everything seems to be on hold for now. Baby is definitely in the better environment in there!


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Fricks sake! What is it with us? Fairly certain my waters have gone :dohh:

Wth?! Keep us updated Hun xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm just on the monitor now. Having regular tightenings but they're not painful. Just waiting for a Dr then they'll do through test that dory had. 

Tbh I've never had discharge that gushes with every step :dohh: maybe as much as a super heavy period? So doubt it can be anything else


----------



## Boo44

Mine was leaking whilst I was laying down as well, just uncontrollable. And smelt very different to wee too. Sounds like yours have gone - how odd if that makes 3 of us?!?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep, definitely gone. Just waiting to be moved to delivery suite to get steroids and maybe something to stop the contractions. If everything settles down I'll be discharged tomorrow with a plan to get her out at 34 weeks


----------



## Squig34

Goodness Pixie, I hope all turns out ok & you don't go into labour for another few weeks! This is bizarre with so many ladies going early! Will keep checking for updates!

Edited - we cross posted. Hope baby stays in for another week. Glad you're getting the steroids too. I take it you won't be doing those last two days at work!!

Good news from you both, Dory & Boo :)

Glad all ok at your appointment Joey & that your BP is good!


----------



## Boo44

Wonder why you're being delivered at 34 weeks and me at 36 pixie! Fingers crossed the tightenings settle and you get the steroids on board xxx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That was just the Dr in triage. I'm. Kind of hoping another Dr says later tbh. 36 would be way better!


----------



## Boo44

Very very odd as I've missed my last work days too!


----------



## GeralynB

Wow all these babies want to come early. It's making me nervous because I'm not ready yet and baby is still breech. My water broke last time at 38+1 so hopefully this baby turns and cooks a bit longer


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yikes this is nuts!
3 of you going so early!!!!!

I didn't have my water break til I was literally pushing (they did it for me) so if it happens this one I'll probably freak out. 

I can't even believe it! Fx they can keep your babies in longer!!!!


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, did your water break?

The thought of my water breaking makes me nervous :( I don't know if I would know it's my water. 

In other new, I had an appointment today and tested negative for GBS. 

I hope everyone and their babies are hanging in there and doing well <3. It's been a crazy May.


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> Pixie, did your water break?
> 
> The thought of my water breaking makes me nervous :( I don't know if I would know it's my water.
> 
> In other new, I had an appointment today and tested negative for GBS.
> 
> I hope everyone and their babies are hanging in there and doing well <3. It's been a crazy May.

I used to think I wouldn't know either. With my first they broke mine for me and my second exploded when u was pushing but it was obvious. Initially it was every time I moved and within half an hour if was kind of just pouring lol.

I hope your babies are still inside and your contractions have settled. Did they try to stop your labour, Pixie? I think 34 weeks is when the guidelines say they don't have to try and stop it because if your body tries to go in to labour at that point there isn't much that can be done.

On the other hand it was explained to me that from around 34 weeks, babies do as well as full term but need help with the things that the placenta should be doing (ie feeding, keeping warm, maintaining blood sugars) which proves exactly true for Georgia.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

They gave me a pill to stop the contractions and kept me on the monitor till 3.30 when they spaced apart to one every 15 mins or so. They've just popped me back on for half an hour and then all being well they'll move me to a ward 

No sleep for me though because I had a massive gush of waters. My jeans were literally making puddles as I waddled to the toilet :dohh: 

Had a pair or jammy pants in my bag but if that happens again I'm buggered :dohh: 

I haven't eaten since lunch time yesterday, which would usually be fine but because I've been awake all night I'm starving!


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> They gave me a pill to stop the contractions and kept me on the monitor till 3.30 when they spaced apart to one every 15 mins or so. They've just popped me back on for half an hour and then all being well they'll move me to a ward
> 
> No sleep for me though because I had a massive gush of waters. My jeans were literally making puddles as I waddled to the toilet :dohh:
> 
> Had a pair or jammy pants in my bag but if that happens again I'm buggered :dohh:
> 
> I haven't eaten since lunch time yesterday, which would usually be fine but because I've been awake all night I'm starving!

I'm so pleased all is well even it just holds off for a week or so to give time for the steroids to work.

They just made me undress my bottom half and get into bed with huge absorbent pads under me. Then it was only the sheets that needed changing when they over saturated. Might be worth asking?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's what I did when I had xander but up to that point it was just leaking like a really heavy period so I was OK. Until I wasn't :haha: 

Probably gonna be needing those tiny baby clothes now then! I haven't bought one single thing for this baby because dh keeps getting in there first - I'm doing some bloody baby shopping now lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Goodness, I wake up to another eager baby. Pixie, I hope baby stays put a little longer for you lovely. Thinking of you all.. Dory, Boo and Pixie. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What the actual ...... blimey. Keep us posted pix. These babies are far to keen!


----------



## Boo44

Pleased to report an uneventful night here so all being well I'll be allowed home around lunch time xx

Pixie glad baby is still inside there too. I need to stock up on some massive pads if I'm going to be walking around with waters coming away it's so odd. Although sounds like I had less than you possibly...

Starlight don't worry you would definitely know. There is simply no mistaking it. 

I was induced with both my others and my waters were popped for me as part of labour. My waters going at 34 weeks in my third preg was the last thing on my radar and yet it was still obvious. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Starlight32 said:
> 
> 
> Pixie, did your water break?
> 
> The thought of my water breaking makes me nervous :( I don't know if I would know it's my water.
> 
> In other new, I had an appointment today and tested negative for GBS.
> 
> I hope everyone and their babies are hanging in there and doing well <3. It's been a crazy May.
> 
> I used to think I wouldn't know either. With my first they broke mine for me and my second exploded when u was pushing but it was obvious. Initially it was every time I moved and within half an hour if was kind of just pouring lol.
> 
> I hope your babies are still inside and your contractions have settled. Did they try to stop your labour, Pixie? I think 34 weeks is when the guidelines say they don't have to try and stop it because if your body tries to go in to labour at that point there isn't much that can be done.
> 
> On the other hand it was explained to me that from around 34 weeks, babies do as well as full term but need help with the things that the placenta should be doing (ie feeding, keeping warm, maintaining blood sugars) which proves exactly true for Georgia.Click to expand...


This is exactly what has been explained to us too, that he will be at risk of jaundice and feeding problems and will need help keeping warm. And will need antibiotics. I feel like Georgia has given us the heads up on what to expect bless her! She said a stay could range from a day or two to a week or two there really is just no planning it xx


----------



## Squig34

Pixie, mothercare & tesco & matalan all do tiny baby clothes. Also George at Asda & even sainsbury's. Mothercare & tesco do really tiny baby stuff (3&4lb) but your little one is bigger than that even this early I think? I hope you get to 34 weeks but definitely your chance to buy some cute little things! Thinking of you!

Boo, hope all ok overnight & contractions haven't started?

Dory, any word on Georgia's bilirubin levels today yet?

I have a scan this morning. I think baby may have moved position again... my back is also so sore & I'm getting some painful BH too. I'm at high risk of an early baby anyway, & with all you ladies going into early labour, every twinge is getting me worried! I'm really not prepared for baby to arrive yet, my house is still upside down! ;)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory: Any update on Georgia yet today? 

Boo and Pixie: How are you feeling about going early? Have you got help with your older boys?

AFM, nothing much to report. My uncomfortable contractions on Sunday have disappeared completely and I have my 36 week midwife appointment today.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig I had no sign at all, I felt fab yesterday at work and I was just getting Xander an ice pop lol. Baby should be about 5.5lb now so thankfully not as tiny as she could be. That makes me feel.much better. 

I think was on that monitor for about 10hrs overnight and baby (who is also called Georgia :haha: ) is definitely very happy in there for now so that helps a lot too 

Just waiting for my boss to get to work so I can ring in lol 

Hanley squig me too! We are not in the least bit prepared :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

No signs to prepare me either, just had a completely normal non strenuous day on Sunday then they went in bed at midnight - random. And I haven't had contractions (or yet anyway). I'm a bit nervous about knowing what to do at home but I've got a lot of plans for coming back for checks. Angel both sides of our family are always here and helping out and I've had so many offers of help so I'm really lucky xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Me too. Xander stayed over at one my sisters last night, but my other sister had also arranged (without us knowing lol) a school uniform for today and sorted getting him to school if Carl didn't get there. Problem is we all have kids and they don't go to the same school so it's not easy, but they'll do whatever is needed to work it out


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm suddenly sleeping better which I'm not going to question :lol: 

But last night I started getting a dull pain at the top on my ribs on the right side :shrug: feels like it's bruised I'm sure she's stretched out and wacked me one there or something :nope: I don't have anything this week planned not got another appointment til next Wednesday when I'll be 37+6! Crazy I'll only have 1 more appointment after the next one unless go over :lol: 

Hope your scan goes okay Squig and your appointment Angel


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope things are okay Pixie and Boo! :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - I'm glad you'll be able to go home today, hopefully you won't have to return now until baby is 36 weeks at least.

Pixie - oh my goodness, I hope she stays inside there for at least another week :hugs: Make sure you eat a big breakfast this morning.


Dory - I hope Georgia is doing better with her jaundice today :hugs:

Angel - happy 36 weeks! I hope your midwife appointment goes well.


AFM - 33 weeks today and nothing new really, I have my growth scan on Thursday and the weigh in woman.


----------



## Dory85

Georgia's bilirubin was 237 at midnight lol. I honestly think it's just going to creep and creep until she needs phototherapy I just wish it would creep quicker if it is going to hit 240 so that we can get it over with and it won't delay her discharge.

She dropped her temp overnight too so that's still not fine bit it's easily resolved by wrapping her up.


----------



## Dory85

Oh and I had a nightmare getting clothes to fit Georgia. Some shops have limited tiny baby but then she dropped again and need the size down from that. I recommend shopping online if you have time!


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - does it definitely have to be at 240 for them to do the phototherapy? it seems to creep up a lot so it might just be better for them to do the treatment even though it's slightly under.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Do babies still have growth spurts this late in the game? In 2nd trimester I was always ravenous and felt nauseous if I didn't eat all the time, I put on too much weight but I couldn't not, then the last few weeks I'd been eating small meals and feeling full really quickly. My weight gain had plateaued at 35lband I was hoping it'd stay that way but this morning I had 2 Crumpets and some fruit at 7am, it's 9.20 now and I could eat a full massive lunch already! What's going on?


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Do babies still have growth spurts this late in the game? In 2nd trimester I was always ravenous and felt nauseous if I didn't eat all the time, I put on too much weight but I couldn't not, then the last few weeks I'd been eating small meals and feeling full really quickly. My weight gain had plateaued at 35lband I was hoping it'd stay that way but this morning I had 2 Crumpets and some fruit at 7am, it's 9.20 now and I could eat a full massive lunch already! What's going on?

Don't they gain there last bits around about now til the end? Like the chub :lol: 

I'm the same so sounds pretty normal I'm hungry all the time I have to eat in the morning I've never been a breakfast person either .. Then I'm eager for lunch constantly snacking :dohh: but I can only eat smaller things as I feel full quick but then hungry 5/10 minutes later


----------



## vaniilla

I think they must go through a growth spurt, either way I've had two kitkats for breakfast so far :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

Pixie have they started you on erythromycin antibiotics? I'm on them for 10 days but they're awful! They make my heartburn awful and make me feel sick but the box says don't take antacids with them so I'm not having my gaviscon! Awful


----------



## Lil_Pixie

!!! I've been given antibiotics but I've no clue what they are. They are tiny though? 

I don't know that I can live without the rennies :-/


----------



## wishuwerehere

Goodness all these eager babies! Hope you're ok pixie and boo and your lo's stay put for a bit longer :hugs:

Dory i hope georgia is doing ok

I thought that at this point babies were laying down fat so definitely possible to have a growth spurt! I'm much less hungry now than i was in 2nd tri but I think it's just a space issue lol. Anyway i am at work and procrastinating! 13 more shifts to go :happydance:


----------



## Squig34

Glad the babies are staying put for now Boo & Pixie!

Dory, the not knowing must be stressful - I hope Georgia 's levels do something decisive soon (preferably going down of course!)so you know what you're dealing with. Yes most of the really tiny baby stuff seems to be online, but I think can typically be collected the next day or maybe after two.

Angel, hope your midwife appointment goes well.

Happy 33 weeks Vaniilla! 

Just found out that an appointment was made for me on 7th June, but never written down on my card... They won't let me cancel it yet though, even though I know I'm going in on 2nd to have the baby! She's not moving so much at the mo, so am glad I have today's scan already arranged.

Also I find I'm eating a bit less - I fill up more quickly now & eating a bit less sweet stuff - no bad thing there!


----------



## Starlight32

I've been starving today. My ob told me yesterday that I should be putting on a bit more weight so I'm trying to not feel guilty about eating ice cream breakfast... I'm assuming she didn't mean to eat more ice cream though lol

Pixie and Boo, it must be so hard getting around having losing your waters! Do you have to stay laying down to keep it from gushing?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol starlight that's what I thought until I was lay down at 4.30 this morning and the niagra falls came out of my lady garden :rofl: 

It's either barely anything at all or it gushes. I'm down to my last pair of bottoms :dohh: Carl is going to have to go the the shops for me. 

Lol that sounds like permission to eat ice cream to me :haha: 

Happy 33 weeks vanilla! 

Boo do you find you're feeling very worried? I don't feel like she's safe anymore and I'm half panicked :-(


----------



## Dory85

I spoke to the nurse and she doesn't think Georgia's jaundice will delay her discharge but she might need to go back in to have them checked after discharge. She was feeding like a full term baby this morning and the consultant is reviewing her this afternoon so I'm hoping for some indication from him.

I think most of the fat stores are put on from around 34 weeks which is why babies born then need help to get those stores but are generally ok (because the rest of them has finished developing). That said - Georgia is over a week old and I also can't stop eating. I blame breastfeeding. I'm also dying of thirst constantly lol.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - I hope your scan goes well :)

Dory - that sounds really positive that she's feeding well, I hope the review this afternoon goes well.

Pixie - Are you able to wear hospital gowns? I find hospitals too hot so having the back all open was nice for me. I think it's normal to be scared but she's in the safest possible hands and having the antibiotics and the steroid shot means she's on a very good footing already and as Dory said, they're fully developed at that stage they just need help until they've gained enough weight.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Glad to hear both babies are hanging about now :) 

And dory i hope your little one will be home soon :) 

Afm- hardly anything to mention, certainly nothing compared to the thread recently haha. I still have 48 days until due date. :/ i'm still ill. This morning my two year old stabbed me in the side of the head with a fork. So basically i'm just feeling sorry for myself just now. My bp is so low that this morning i had to take my son to school twenty mins late as i had to build up the courage to drive the car/wait for the dizzy spell to pass. I know though from previous pregnancies no one gives a rats arse about low bp. I passed out on several occasions with my youngest and it was very much a "well what do u want us to do" response. So i'm just plodding on in relative silence. Finally have a midwife appointment next week; which feels like i have been waiting for ever for (well 5 weeks) Then i suppose it should step up in frequency ?! 
I almost don't see the point though tbh. The appointments last about 5-10 mins and she doesn't write on my notes lmao. I might as well have not been for any appointments. :haha: 

now i should find something positive to say to balance out being a moany cow lol; I'm happy the weather has cooled down again! haha :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Dory, it's fab that Georgia is feeding well.
FX'd for discharge real soon. Xx

Pixie, being worried is a normal response my lovely. Have you mentioned your worries to the hospital team that they may reassure you lovely. Xx

I feel absolutely done for the day. I had to go to the shops earlier and walked about 3 miles. I am so slow these days and I feel so heavy. I really don't know how I'm going to manage these last 6 weeks. This is the first pregnancy where I feel absolutely shattered and uncomfortable. :-( x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Soo.. That wasn't as uneventful an appointment as I thought it would be. Baby's heart rate was slow first check and up and down the second time so I've got to go the antenatal assessment unit for a trace. Also two midwives are pretty sure baby is breech, so I've been referred for a scan sometime in the next week. I'm scared. :(


----------



## karlilay

Dory great to hear about Georgia! She sounds like she's coming in leaps and bounds. 

Teeny I feel like that, my other two didn't really bother me but I feel absolutley done in this time. The school run kills me. 

Angel, I hope your ok. We are so similar and that would have made my anxiety go insane. Was your trace ok? Hope baby isn't breech for you... &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## GeralynB

I've been awake since 4:30am because my son has teeth coming in and was awake crying. I'm so exhausted and won't be able to nap today because I have too much to do. I've been tired and crying the last couple days. Whenever I'm tired I get hormonal and just feeling sorry for myself and cry. I'm just frustrated that it's so hard to do anything anymore because I'm so big and uncomfortable. Chasing a toddler around all day doesn't make it easy. Ok enough venting . I have a acupuncture appointment in a few hours. I really hope this baby turns soon.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Angel, hope your trace shows baby is absolutely fine in there. Keep us updated. 
I hope baby isn't breech but she still has time to turn. 
I find out tomorrow if my baby girl is still breech too. Xx

Geralyn, I think pregnancy is getting to us all now. When you have other children/work etc there is never such a thing as relaxing. Our bodies endure so much. I hope the acupuncture makes you feel a little better. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm still waiting for my trace, had to get to the hospital. Just going in now. 2 midwives independently said she was breech and they found the heartbeat really high up on my stomach so pretty sure she is. :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Angel, is there still time for her to turn? 

Let us know how the trace goes, they are much more reassuring because you can watch the HB the whole time :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks ladies, there is still time for her to turn but it's getting a bit close. Shea obviously still capable of flipping as a week and a half ago she was head down! :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Angel, little rascal turning around again! I hope your trace shows that all is well - keep us updated. I'm sure it is scary, but at least it was picked up & they're now monitoring you :hugs:

Dory, great news to hear that Georgia is feeding well & her jaundice won't delay her discharge.

My scan was fine. Baby hasn't grown much since last week but seems grand with no cause for concern. I'm keeping my birth options open & have a section booked for 31st May (2nd June obviously wasn't available) so i'll have to get steroids if I go that route although I gather from what the consultant said that I might've been anyway :shrug: but generally things are ticking along ok. I still have a bit of nausea, but nothing like it was since I've stopped eating bread!!


----------



## Boo44

Lots to catch up on - Angel really hope the trace was fine and that baby girl decides to flip of her own accord xx

Squig - so happy squiggle is behaving in there and you have a section date! Remind me again why you're having a section I seemed to think you were having an induction

Geralyn it's so hard looking after toddlers and being pregnant part of me wonders if that's why things have gone a bit tits up for me this time, I'm just so pulled in different directions and have literally had no naps this pregnancy!

Dory - I am so happy and lifted to hear that Georgia is feeding like a term baby now. I really want to BF my baby at least for a little while and I definitely don't want to have that decision taken out of my hands by prematurity :( it's been what I've mainly been worrying about these last 36 hrs. How have you managed to encourage bfing despite her admission? I'd love any tips X

Pixie - thinking of you and looking forward to news xx

AFM - I'm home now and being pampered by parents until OH gets home. Tbh I just want him to hurry back from work so I can go and have a sleep and act normal!


----------



## Boo44

I just went to sit on my sofa and a load of waters came out and went up the back of my MASSIVE maternity pad and onto my trousers. It's so weird I can't believe I might be like this for 13 more days!


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - I'm glad your scan went okay.

Geralyn- I hope the acupuncture helps, sleep is tough enough when pregnant let alone having to stay up all night, I hope you're able to get to bed earlier tonight. 

Angel - I'm sorry to hear she's breech, I hope she turns around ASAP. Good luck with the trace :hugs:

Rhi - I'm glad I'm not the only happy at the cooler weather/rain, if I could get rid of the humidity too I'd be over the moon. :rain:

for the blood pressure start putting more salt in your food, are you a coffee or tea drinker? ty having a small cup before the school run and it'll hopefully help, it's pants that they don't offer anything or take it seriously.


----------



## Squig34

Boo you're not wrong, I'm also booked for an induction on 2nd June! It's what I'd prefer, but I think that a section will probably be better (safer) for my baby. So for now I have both options booked while I make my final decision! My consultant is happy with whatever I want, so it's really just up to me. Weird about your waters!


----------



## Dory85

Ladies - the consultant says we're aiming for home now :-D

He wants to see if her weight gain tomorrow is really good again and that's about it provided everything else is stable! Bilirubin levels were done again and have finally started coming down, she cried for a feed before she was due today and her temperature has nearly been stable for 24 hours. So at an absolute push it could be as early as tomorrow afternoon but at the moment we're aiming for Thursday. I'm so excited, I can't stop smiling!

I will post properly later re establishing breastfeeding because I want to make sure I do it properly and I have to pick the eldest 2 up from nursery. Just wanted to come by and share the news :-D


----------



## karlilay

Well done Georgia! So happy for you Dory xxxxx


----------



## Tinky_82

So happy for you Dory - brilliant news.
Angel I hope all is well with the trace and that the wee rascal turns again.
Rhi I second what vanilla says about salt. I have low blood pressure and if I'm low on salt I get all shaky and nauseou until I eat something salty.
Geralyn I'm also finding these last week's tough going - I was muc less uncomfortable last time but this time bubs is sitting really low which makes walking uncomfortable. I hope the acupuncture goes well.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Dory that is the best news I've heard all day. Really happy for you and your family. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Oh yay dory that is wonderful news!! So so happy for you all. What a superstar she is. Thanks so much for coming back to write about establishing the feeding I will really appreciate that advice xx

Squig - I'm pleased I didn't just imagine your IOL! how lovely your consultant sounds letting you decide xx

I third the salt thing. That is exactly what I get like in the first tri, all shaky and gross and poorly and beige foods and salty crisps are the only things that help!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory that's amazing news :dance: well done mummy and baby Georgia!! I'm so glad things have turned around so fast for your precious girl, you must be so proud of her. 

I missed the post re feeding advice but I'd really appreciate that too. Xander was exclusive breastfed and up to yesterday I'd never even considered I'd have an issue. Any advice you have around feeding would be really helpful 

I third loving the change in weather - 25deg is too stupid hot and all the kids were miserable and hot too. Xander screamed at bed time every night because he was tired and too hot. 

Just realised along with all the random tightenings I've been having for months I think I'm having one painful tightening about every 15/20 mins. 

Bum.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Trace was fine, I'll update and catch up properly later! Xx


----------



## karlilay

Good to hear Angel. Been refreshing since you went along. Glad everything is ok. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Dory that's amazing news :dance: well done mummy and baby Georgia!! I'm so glad things have turned around so fast for your precious girl, you must be so proud of her.
> 
> I missed the post re feeding advice but I'd really appreciate that too. Xander was exclusive breastfed and up to yesterday I'd never even considered I'd have an issue. Any advice you have around feeding would be really helpful
> 
> I third loving the change in weather - 25deg is too stupid hot and all the kids were miserable and hot too. Xander screamed at bed time every night because he was tired and too hot.
> 
> Just realised along with all the random tightenings I've been having for months I think I'm having one painful tightening about every 15/20 mins.
> 
> Bum.

How long are they keeping you in pixie?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

48 hours. I have no idea why the Dr's I saw last night said I could go home today. 

Tbh I'm getting really cheesed off, everyone I speak to tells me something different but no one is telling me anything I really need to know - like what will or potentially could happen to my child because of this. I'm getting so fed up.


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> 48 hours. I have no idea why the Dr's I saw last night said I could go home today.
> 
> Tbh I'm getting really cheesed off, everyone I speak to tells me something different but no one is telling me anything I really need to know - like what will or potentially could happen to my child because of this. I'm getting so fed up.

When my waters broke I was told the first 24-48 hours were the biggest tell of whether premature labour would start or not so maybe that's why? 

I breastfed my previous 2 for over a year and into pregnancy as well as being a qualified peer supporter so I just want to put it out there that I am a very experienced breastfeeder and have been really really fortunate. Its not this easy for lots of mums so don't be disheartened if it's the not the same as my experience.

First thing is obviously skin to skin if you're able after birth because that's what kick starts your hormones to be released and start producin more colostrum. Most babies will feed within the hour after birth but remember their tummies only hold about 5ml initially which is tiny! Georgia didn't have any interest whatsoever and so didn't feed until about 3 hours after she was born and then it was more stimulation for my milk rather than nutritional content for her. She was getting formula via ng tube every 3 hours regardless of whether she fed from me or not.

I would literally strip her off and do her nappy and try and feed her every 3 hours and then she would have her tube feed. I tried to make sure I cuddled her and had skin to skin as often as I could to help my milk come in and get her to show an interest.

I had to ask about 4 different members of staff for help hand expressing and in the end it was the scbu Sister that arranged for it. If baby does need SCBU I would definitely recommend asking the for help before the midwives. Then I would give the colostrum from that and subtract it from the formula that she needed (if that makes sense).

My milk came in after about 36 hour this time which is really early so again don't be disheartened and just keep up with the hand expressing. Once my milk was in I was able to start using a breast pump and that was when feeding started to take off. 

I would feed if she would every 3 hours, then do her tube and then express for the next tube. She was off formula by the end of day 2 because i was making so much milk. Night time is the most important time for expressing because it's when your body releases most of its hormones for milk production, therefore needs that stimulation.

As you know, day 3 and 4 were pretty awful for feeding and I'm not sure she took any from me but I continued to express every 3 hours. Eventually she started feeding from me for literally a couple of minutes here and there. I started doing trying her at the breast after every nappy change and she went from 2 minutes before falling asleep to doing the occasional 10-15 minute feed now. Today she's even been rooting for more when I put her down after she falls asleep which is a huge breakthrough.

Despite all this, remember to focus on your latch and getting baby to have a big wide mouth and full mouth of breast tissue which is tough because obviously their mouths are so teeny. The last thing you need is sore nipples though.

If you are expressing the hospital should give you access to hospital grade breast pumps. I don't think they have to provide them on discharge but it's definitely worth asking and perhaps finding out who the infant feeding coordinator is in your hospital. I was fortunate because I knew the name of the one in my hospital and she was the one who discharged me so I asked her.

I have found you have to be very assertive though because no one seems to offer anything. They either assume you know or that you don't really care.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thank you so much dory I really appreciate it. I wasn't sure if we needed to run out and get a decent pump now (I wasn't planning on getting one this time)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So glad everything was fine Angel. Let us know how it went when you've got the time x


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - that's annoying, is there anyone you can pin down to give proper answers as to what happens next if you go home? it seems like you're being left in limbo.

Dory - that's such fantastic news! :dance:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was getting really fuming. I'll make sure someone gives me some proper info before we leave though


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> 48 hours. I have no idea why the Dr's I saw last night said I could go home today.
> 
> Tbh I'm getting really cheesed off, everyone I speak to tells me something different but no one is telling me anything I really need to know - like what will or potentially could happen to my child because of this. I'm getting so fed up.
> 
> When my waters broke I was told the first 24-48 hours were the biggest tell of whether premature labour would start or not so maybe that's why?
> 
> I breastfed my previous 2 for over a year and into pregnancy as well as being a qualified peer supporter so I just want to put it out there that I am a very experienced breastfeeder and have been really really fortunate. Its not this easy for lots of mums so don't be disheartened if it's the not the same as my experience.
> 
> First thing is obviously skin to skin if you're able after birth because that's what kick starts your hormones to be released and start producin more colostrum. Most babies will feed within the hour after birth but remember their tummies only hold about 5ml initially which is tiny! Georgia didn't have any interest whatsoever and so didn't feed until about 3 hours after she was born and then it was more stimulation for my milk rather than nutritional content for her. She was getting formula via ng tube every 3 hours regardless of whether she fed from me or not.
> 
> I would literally strip her off and do her nappy and try and feed her every 3 hours and then she would have her tube feed. I tried to make sure I cuddled her and had skin to skin as often as I could to help my milk come in and get her to show an interest.
> 
> I had to ask about 4 different members of staff for help hand expressing and in the end it was the scbu Sister that arranged for it. If baby does need SCBU I would definitely recommend asking the for help before the midwives. Then I would give the colostrum from that and subtract it from the formula that she needed (if that makes sense).
> 
> My milk came in after about 36 hour this time which is really early so again don't be disheartened and just keep up with the hand expressing. Once my milk was in I was able to start using a breast pump and that was when feeding started to take off.
> 
> I would feed if she would every 3 hours, then do her tube and then express for the next tube. She was off formula by the end of day 2 because i was making so much milk. Night time is the most important time for expressing because it's when your body releases most of its hormones for milk production, therefore needs that stimulation.
> 
> As you know, day 3 and 4 were pretty awful for feeding and I'm not sure she took any from me but I continued to express every 3 hours. Eventually she started feeding from me for literally a couple of minutes here and there. I started doing trying her at the breast after every nappy change and she went from 2 minutes before falling asleep to doing the occasional 10-15 minute feed now. Today she's even been rooting for more when I put her down after she falls asleep which is a huge breakthrough.
> 
> Despite all this, remember to focus on your latch and getting baby to have a big wide mouth and full mouth of breast tissue which is tough because obviously their mouths are so teeny. The last thing you need is sore nipples though.
> 
> If you are expressing the hospital should give you access to hospital grade breast pumps. I don't think they have to provide them on discharge but it's definitely worth asking and perhaps finding out who the infant feeding coordinator is in your hospital. I was fortunate because I knew the name of the one in my hospital and she was the one who discharged me so I asked her.
> 
> I have found you have to be very assertive though because no one seems to offer anything. They either assume you know or that you don't really care.Click to expand...

Oh wow this has made me terrified! Only because I'm not sure I'm assertive enough! My second baby who was term (37+6) latched on lovely to me and never really had a problem so potentially having a baby who needs that much help is really nerve wracking. I'm going to save this page and refer back to it! And how good that you're a peer supporter so I can ask you afterwards!!


----------



## Boo44

Pixie - I was allowed out after 36 hrs but like dory I was told 24-48hrs is the critical time for labour. Although I guess it can still happen any time. 

I've been sent with strict instructions to monitor my temp and go back if it's below a certain level or above another level - it's actually a small window of temp that you're allowed! And to take the antibiotics for 10 days which are crucial but are absolutely crippling me with heartburn :( And the consultant was really strict about ANY pain to let them know / she said it can be the smaller niggles that do the dilating so not to wait for significant pain. So now I'm just in limbo - I hate it! And what I don't know is how much am I allowed to do? I have two small children, obv I'm not lifting them but can I do stuff in the house? Can I empty the dishwasher? Can I drive? I just don't know!!

I'm back at the day unit on thurs and for a scan so I'll ask then.

What they should do pixie is get a neonatal dr to come and see you and tell you wha you can expect if Georgia is born now. The dr who saw us was very positive and said exactly what dory did about baby likely needing help feeding and keeping warm. Although she did say some 34 weekers don't even need the NNU and can stay with mum so it's a bit more wait and see like everything else...

All I wanted was my consultant to come and tell me what the plan was if nothing happened. When she did that I relaxed and felt a bit more like I knew what was going on. I hope you get that soon too. Big hugs I know exactly how awful it is


----------



## Squig34

Yay, Dory! :happydance:

Angel, glad all was well with the trace - looking forward to your update.

Pixie, I hope you get some proper information. The not knowing is awful. But a story to encourage you - a friend's little girl was born at 32 weeks & a teeny 2lb8oz. She had got the steroids too. LO was in hospital for 4 or 5 weeks but there isn't a thing wrong with her, she's home now a good few weeks & well over 5lbs now (yes still small, she's like a wee doll, but considering where she started!). I think the fact you got the steroids is brilliant for Georgia. Although I do hope those contractions aren't labour so she can bake a little longer. Keep us posted!

Boo, hope things remain stable for you! (My consultant IS lovely :))


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can a baby turn so late into pregnancy?

Since I went in with reduced movement I've had rib pain .. Tonight less heaviness low down like she's totally moved from being 3/5 engaged and far down :shrug: I can only see what I think is the back/bum that sticks out very often but can't seem to tell if her heads down or up 

Think I'm just concerned if she's breech and being nearly 37 weeks is that too late for her to turn back :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becy I am 36 weeks exactly and got told Baby is breech today. They are scanning me tomorrow to confirm but they won't try to turn her until 37 weeks.


----------



## AngelofTroy

So baby's heart rate at my appointment today was 110 which is pretty low, I could tell it was slow from the sound even. My midwife got me to move around a bit and we got it up to 120ish but she wanted me to be checked as it kept dipping. Luckily the 30 minute trace showed no problems and heart rate stayed about 140 so the slow period was unexplained. They weren't concerned about it after the trace went well but I'm quite glad that I'm having this scan to confirm breech position tomorrow just in case. Her movements have been normal so that's reassuring. I'm so stressed now and I had an unrelated stressful morning anyway - issues with plumbers! So all in all I'm very ready for today to be over.

Thinking of you all, 
dory - great news about Georgia :)
Boo and Pixie - I hope your babies stay in a while longer and that it's not too difficult to achieve some semblance of normality while leaking waters!


----------



## GeralynB

These June babies sure are giving us a run for our money...coming early...being breech...behave now children lol

I've heard it is possible although more difficult to turn from a breech position all the way up to delivery say so there is always still hope but they sure do like to make us nervous


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Becy I am 36 weeks exactly and got told Baby is breech today. They are scanning me tomorrow to confirm but they won't try to turn her until 37 weeks.

I've just noticed a difference that's all pressure has lifted and movement is not in the same place :nope: would explain why I was feeling less .. I don't have midwife til next Wednesday and I'll be 37+6 which worries me a lot with 2 weeks to go by then :nope: she might not be breech but it's such a change what I'm feeling to normal .. Just not sure what the plan would be if they confirm she's moved if wait til my due date to see if she turns or what :nope: 

I hope she turns for you in time! Naughty babies


----------



## Squig34

What are you thinking of if she stays breech, Angel - trying to turn her or going for a section? Glad she is moving normally!


----------



## joeybrooks

Wow there is so much going on in this thread!

Ladies, I hope your babies stY put for a while longer and are nice and cooked when they do arrive.

Dory, so pleased Georgia is improving and thank you so much for the breastfeeding advice. I wanted so desperately to breastfeed my son and suffered mentally when it failed so I know how difficult it is and I'm really hoping this time I can do it. Looking back I understand why it didn't work, he was 4 weeks early and I'd had a very traumatic labour, pre eclampsia, a blood transfusion and an infection so I just hadn't the energy to pursue it. Because I was in hospital for a week though he did get a weeks worth of it as I was able to pump after hand expressing for the first few days. It's great to know you know so. Ugh and I hope you will be able to help me (and others) through what may lie Ahead.

Geralyn I know what you mean about pregnancy thing it's toll on us. I have an almost 4 year old stalker, sorry, son, who quite literally cannot stnd to let me out of his sight for a second. When I'm cooking dinner and him and daddy are having play time, he comes into the kitchen and says mummy, just want to see your face!!

My husband has been on nights for the last few weeks so that is hard too because he is exhausted and trying to get sleep when he can which means he really can't hel out too much, but even if he could, my son just wants me and as lovely as that is, it is killing me. 

I was at the Drs today (not pregnancy related) and my BP was 124/90 and he was reluctant to let me leave. I told him I am seeing the ,id wife tomorrow and that I'd seen the consultnt yesterday and my urine etc was fine, so he let me go but if one. Ore person tells me to relax and tKe it easy to keep my BP down I am going to kill them. Do they think I want to be running around all day, dealing with dramas over weetabix in the wrong bowl or hunting the house for the yellow motorbike because the Orange one simply won't do!!

Also woke up this morning and my top was soaking so now my boobs are leaking. Anyone else???


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, it's nice they are letting you decide cs or induction. Why do you think cs would be safer?

Becy, how have your movements been? I was upset this morning because I felt like baby wasn't moving as much, but she seems to be back to normal movements tonight. 

Dory, glad to hear Georgia is coming home soon!! What great news!

Angel, keep us posted on baby's position.

Geralyn, fingers crossed your baby turns and stays head down!

Pixie and Boo, hope you ladies are hanging in there <3 you both are so strong!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm back on the delivery suite. This time in a neonatal delivery room and wearing a gown in case of a section :dohh: 

Tightenings have started back up again but this time they're painful. Baby's heartrate is dipping right before each contraction and then increasing with the contraction. They said they're not too concerned yet but because she's had no waters for over 24 hrs and is only just 33 weeks she may deteriorate fast so they're covering all bases. 

I am still having the pills to stop contractions but I'm fairly sure that's a write off :dohh: 

I can't believe how much my bump has deflated! I can bend to the floor and everything!


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, prayers to you and baby!! <3 keep us posted when you can.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Pixie :hugs: hope everything can run as smoothly as possible for you at this point.


----------



## Squig34

Starlight32 said:


> Squig, it's nice they are letting you decide cs or induction. Why do you think cs would be safer?

It's mainly my instinct in my circumstances that this way is safer for my baby. The consultant told me that a CS is marginally safer for baby than a vaginal birth. I don't think that it's necessarily the case in general that CS is better & if I were going full term & going into labour on my own, I think it would be fine to have a normal birth - so please don't start worrying yourself!

Pixie, I hope all is going smoothly though I suspect from your lack of update that your little Georgia may be here or well on her way - thinking of you & sending lots of luck!

Baby hiccuping is a weird feeling. As much as I generally love feeling her move, I won't miss the hiccups once she's here!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thinking of you Pixie :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Almost 2am here. Was awake in bed 1230 to 130 trying to feel movement and only felt like three. I usually feel her a bunch in the middle if the night. Got up to eat a snack and feeling a bit of movement. Hoping it picks up. So worried.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Starlight, I hope movements pick up for you. If not, call the MW and go in for monitoring. Xx

Pixie, thinking of you and baby. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Morning ladies oh pixie another eventful night I hope everything turned out OK and will be praying for you X

Squig I 'don't like' the hiccups feeling too much either!

Starlight hope baby picked up moving for you. 

Last night I woke at 3 and convinced myself baby wasn't moving (he was most likely asleep!) and that he's quieter now my waters have gone. So I was also awake drinking lots of cold water and he started kicking me probably wishing I'd go back to sleep! I have a feeling I'm going to be a paranoid mess for a while until this goes one way or the other. Today will be a quiet day of checking temps and taking antibiotics then I might feel a bit more confident after a scan tomorrow..

Angel hope your scan goes ok today


----------



## Dory85

Oh Pixie. I'm guessing that your Georgia is on her way or you're resting from being up all night. I hope all is well and I'll be checking for updates.

Looks like the Georgia's of the group may well be the troublemakers ;-)


----------



## Squig34

Starlight, did baby start moving or did you call in?

Boo, glad baby responded to the water. It's such a big responsibility for us to monitor them before they're born!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm so stressed about everything now that she's breech and the heartbeat scare yesterday. My midwife has referred me to the antenatal mental health team and I have CBT tomorrow but I'm just not coping. I feel ridiculous that I can't deal with low risk complications like this when so many women, including many of you, are dealing with so much more. 

I'm so overwhelmed. Neither me nor hubby slept much last night, we have the scan in a couple of hours, then I have my penultimate night shift at work tonight, CBT therapy session right after work finishes, then a home visit from the health visitor tomorrow straight after I get home. My house is a mess as I haven't been able to focus on anything and I'm worried she'll judge me as a bad mum, and I'll be exhausted and emotional. But I'm also reluctant to cancel as a) I'll probably cry on the phone if I do, and b) I do want to meet her before baby comes and I doubt I'll get another appointment in time.


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm so stressed about everything now that she's breech and the heartbeat scare yesterday. My midwife has referred me to the antenatal mental health team and I have CBT tomorrow but I'm just not coping. I feel ridiculous that I can't deal with low risk complications like this when so many women, including many of you, are dealing with so much more.
> 
> I'm so overwhelmed. Neither me nor hubby slept much last night, we have the scan in a couple of hours, then I have my penultimate night shift at work tonight, CBT therapy session right after work finishes, then a home visit from the health visitor tomorrow straight after I get home. My house is a mess as I haven't been able to focus on anything and I'm worried she'll judge me as a bad mum, and I'll be exhausted and emotional. But I'm also reluctant to cancel as a) I'll probably cry on the phone if I do, and b) I do want to meet her before baby comes and I doubt I'll get another appointment in time.

Firstly - you are not being ridiculous. We all deal with what we've been given and deal in different ways otherwise the world would be a very boring place. The concept of making, bringing and being entirely responsible for a new life is pretty terrifying.

Also, the health visitor is not there to judge (so what if she does. Unless you're potentially going to cause harm there is nothing they can do). As part of my nurse training I spent 6 weeks with a health visitor in one of the most deprived areas of Gateshead. Not once did we have to call social services or put in safeguarding referrals and I honestly witnessed poverty and social deprivation at its finest (heroin addicts included).

I think maybe you would actually benefit from the hv at this point with all the anxiety you're experiencing. She could highlight you as someone who may need extra support and as your main access to various services once baby is born that can only be a good thing? You're going to do just fine. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## Tinky_82

I hope all is ok pixie - it sounds like Georgia was on her way.
Starlight did movement pick up? They do have longer periods of rem sleep now but if you're worried go get checked. 
Angel do sorry about your anxiety but everyone around you just wants to help and they won't be judging you. I hope the scan goes well.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh Angel :hugs: honestly movement and heartrate are the two things that send me into a panic too. They're not minor things at all. And in any case you get to feel how YOU feel, based on your own experiences and no one else's. I'm glad you've got some cbt today, I really hope it helps. Let us know how your scan goes :hugs: 

Apologies if I've already said some of this, it's just the message I sent to my mum and sisters copied and pasted lol 

Tired 

I got the midwife last night before I went to sleep to check on baby because I hadn't been able to get her to move for about three hours. They put me on the monitor and she was fine, just fast asleep from the steroids, but I was having regular mild contractions (these ones hurt though!) And her heartrate was dipping before each one so they sent me back down to the delivery suite. 

They put me in the neonatal delivery suite (which is huge) and made me change into a surgery gown just in case. They said she looked OK but because my waters have been gone for two days and she's so premature she could stop tolerating contractions at any time, but they thought the heartrate issue was probably because I was dehydrated so they put me on a drip. . .

She was absolutely fine and the drops in her heartrate did stop. They examined me at 4.30 and the contractions aren't doing anything at all other that hurting me (luckily or unluckily whichever way you look at it Lol) so they sent me back up to m2 with some paracetamol and codeine and I got about 90 mins of sleep. 

Anyone have any wise ideas of how to stop contractions that aren't doing anything anyway? I won't be allowed to leave today unless they've stopped. I just really want to go home and go to bed. I had contractions like this with Xander for a week, I can see this going on a while :-/

I think I've had about 2.5 hrs of sleep since I got up on Monday morning and I'm struggling now. I'm really glad the contractions aren't going anywhere because she needs more time but if they aren't progressing they should just sod off :dohh: 

Plus side the delivery suite staff have way more time to talk to me. They've assured me that baby isn't at more risk or being upset or hindered by my waters being gone. As long as there's no infection she's still perfectly safe which I've been worrying about. Like you boo they sad if I did get out of here it'd be with a strict 4hrly temp check and antibiotics. I'm feeling paranoid to the Pont for panic about her now, I'm so scared she'll get sick and I won't notice. And she definitely moves less. 

Lol I'm not entirely sure I'm speaking to Georgia Florence at all at the minute :haha: 

Starlight I hope you got some movements :hugs: let us know


----------



## Dory85

I felt 2 movements between my waters going and delivery (6 hours). The doctors kept asking but weren't especially worried.

Also - my Georgia also had decels when I was contracting and my heart rate was through the roof so I had stat fluids too. Personally, I think my heart rate was pain related. Have you been given something more long acting for your pain?

They continued to monitor the decels on the ctg in my experience and there was talk about a section but they wanted to give a bit more time to see if my contractions would settle down and I delivered anyway. I know there are lots of different things when looking at ctgs though so I can't speculate any more than that.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm trying not to worry about the movements as I was on the monitor for most of the night and once I'd had the fluids (my heartrate was high too) the decels stopped and she looked brilliant. 

I'm not sure they'll give anything else since I'm not dilating :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Squig, it's nice they are letting you decide cs or induction. Why do you think cs would be safer?
> 
> Becy, how have your movements been? I was upset this morning because I felt like baby wasn't moving as much, but she seems to be back to normal movements tonight.
> 
> Dory, glad to hear Georgia is coming home soon!! What great news!
> 
> Angel, keep us posted on baby's position.
> 
> Geralyn, fingers crossed your baby turns and stays head down!
> 
> Pixie and Boo, hope you ladies are hanging in there <3 you both are so strong!

It's on and off when I went in Friday I wasn't feeling a great deal but they said was fine with heart trace etc .. Then started feeling a lot over the weekend then it's now changed again still moving but different I swear she's moved position the pressure has gone I was struggling to walk but now I feel she's turned I'm hoping not I'm just worried it's late that's all :nope: I'm still feeling movement but it's all in my sides and ribs now.



Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm back on the delivery suite. This time in a neonatal delivery room and wearing a gown in case of a section :dohh:
> 
> Tightenings have started back up again but this time they're painful. Baby's heartrate is dipping right before each contraction and then increasing with the contraction. They said they're not too concerned yet but because she's had no waters for over 24 hrs and is only just 33 weeks she may deteriorate fast so they're covering all bases.
> 
> I am still having the pills to stop contractions but I'm fairly sure that's a write off :dohh:
> 
> I can't believe how much my bump has deflated! I can bend to the floor and everything!


Big :hugs:

I hope everything is okay


----------



## Dory85

https://patient.info/doctor/preterm-prelabour-rupture-of-membranes

The link is professional reference that adheres to the uk guidelines for prom. I find the website really helpful and I know my gp uses it as his reference guide. There is a link for the nice guideline for preterm labour at the bottom too.


----------



## Boo44

Angel you are a wonderful mother and the girls are right who is to say what is worrying for one person or another? I would also be very upset with a scare like you had yesterday with the heart rate you don't have to question your feelings at all. Hopefully the scan will bring some reassurance and it's SO good that you've already got the anxiety team referral and CBT sorted. That just shows how responsible you are. If it were me I would think about not working tonight with all that's on your plate, but only you know what's best in that respect xx

Pixie - so good everything settled. Every day counts! I swear this baby moves less now the waters have gone or perhaps it just feels different. I told them multiple times but because his CTGs were so good when I was in they were reassuring. And he IS moving. So I'll just keep an eye. I think I felt more confident being on that monitor twice a day but I can't do that the whole time! 

I think Squig and dory have said it best - wow it is SUCH a responsibility trying to get these new lives into the world safely and that goes for the worlds most uncomplicated pregnancy and also for the high risk ones. When you're in there you feel a bit of relief that someone else is 'helping' make sure all is ok, but monitoring yourself at home for movements etc is just something else! I keep saying this to OH, I just feel soooo responsible x


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Pixie, that sounds truly exhausting!

Angel, you're not being ridiculous. Yesterday was scary & anyone would've felt the same! Don't worry about the state of your house - I'm sure it's no pigsty & you've been dealing with more important things. I agree with what Dory said & I'm inclined to agree with Boo that you should consider not working your last shift tonight :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - Don't feel ridiculous, you're justified to feel the way you do and nobody chooses to feel worried, anxious or panic :hugs: it's a horrible thing to do through. I really hope the CBT helps and that the health visitor is nice, as the other ladies have said they're not there to judge you they're there to introduce themselves and see how you're feeling. I hope your scan goes well today.

Pixie - I'm really glad to hear that the contractions aren't doing anything yet, I'm sorry that they've not gone away :hugs: I hope you're able to get some sleep soon you must be exhausted.

Starlight - I hope movements picked up for you.

AFM- ds woke up vomiting this morning so we're having a sofa day.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow, everything is fine! She isn't breech afterall?! And growing brilliantly. 6 lb11oz already!! We're in shock! 3 midwives all said she was yesterday!!


----------



## karlilay

Angel please don't worry about your house etc. Or what the HV thinks of you. I also was referred to the MH team this time, but i have chosen not to have any CBT etc because i have had it all before. They have kept me on radar though incase i start having panic attacks again or get PND so the help will be there if i need it.
My HV is coming around again in an hour or so, last time she came, i had layed in bed all day with a sickness bug and when i opened the door my house smelt like indian food from the night before, there was towels and breakfast stuff everywhere and probably food mashed in the carpets lol. 
She couldn't care less.... and neither will yours. They are there to support you. 

Brilliant news that the baby is the right way up though, and what a little chunk. Mine was 6lb 6 at 35+6 :) 

I hope your feeling better today. I really hope when you finish work you get a chance to rest properly and start to feel a bit better. Im always a message away. I feel the same as you for the most part, you're not alone. <3


----------



## Dory85

Angel - they did that with Georgia. When I was in labour 2 midwives in different hospitals said breech and then they confirmed she was actually cephalic when they were scanning fluid levels.

In other news... guess which little baby is coming home TODAY?!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> Angel - they did that with Georgia. When I was in labour 2 midwives in different hospitals said breech and then they confirmed she was actually cephalic when they were scanning fluid levels.
> 
> In other news... guess which little baby is coming home TODAY?!

What fantastic news! I'm so glad she's coming home with you :happydance:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Angel, I'm glad baby is head down after all and a lovely weight too. X

Dory, this made me smile. I'm so glad you are taking Georgia home. Enjoy every second. Xx

AFM, MW appointment was fine. Baby is finally cephalic! My next appointment in 2 weeks is s home visit in preparation for my home birth. It's getting so close.


----------



## karlilay

Dory im so happy for you. Enjoy your gorgeous girl <3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Brilliant news dory =) ! 

And that must be a relief angel. 

DOES anyone know if I have left it too late to book a home birth. My 34 week appointment is next week and as of yet no one has mentioned the birth. I was briefly asked "happy to deliver at hospital?" At my booking in app. But I can't believe that has sealed my fate ? Right lol ? I'm not entirely sure I want a home birth but like like I said no one has discussed it with me. My appointments last around five mins and I'm sort of ushered out of the door. I'm not sure I actually sat down at my last appointment.... oh yeah I did to get my bloods done then I left. But normally I hand over urine. Lay down on bed get bump measured then I stand up and she starts towards the door.. is this normal ?! Should my apps be longer :s


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It's not too late to Ask for a home birth Rhi. They start to talk about it at 34 weeks and ask more at the 36 week appointment. It's up to you to choose the birth you want and don't let the MW tell you otherwise. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> Wow, everything is fine! She isn't breech afterall?! And growing brilliantly. 6 lb11oz already!! We're in shock! 3 midwives all said she was yesterday!!

I'm glad to hear she's not breech!



Dory85 said:


> Angel - they did that with Georgia. When I was in labour 2 midwives in different hospitals said breech and then they confirmed she was actually cephalic when they were scanning fluid levels.
> 
> In other news... guess which little baby is coming home TODAY?!

That's such great news! :happydance::hugs:


I've noticed a few members work in medicine here so I hope you can give me some advice, DS is throwing up bright yellow liquid, is this normal? I've booked a phone app with the gp but who knows when they'll call back.


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, it's so great you're taking her home today <3

Angel, glad she's not breech! What a relief! Crazy that the midwives said breech yesterday (unless she turned overnight?)

Baby girl started moving after my 2am snack. I slept from 245 to 530 (I'm usually up at 4am but I skipped my morning "workout"/walk today). I was still paranoid about movement upon waking though and have been on edge. I have felt her moving thankfully (been up for an hour as it is 630 now). I think I'll be on edge for most of the day after last night.


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> Wow, everything is fine! She isn't breech afterall?! And growing brilliantly. 6 lb11oz already!! We're in shock! 3 midwives all said she was yesterday!!
> 
> I'm glad to hear she's not breech!
> 
> 
> 
> Dory85 said:
> 
> 
> Angel - they did that with Georgia. When I was in labour 2 midwives in different hospitals said breech and then they confirmed she was actually cephalic when they were scanning fluid levels.
> 
> In other news... guess which little baby is coming home TODAY?!Click to expand...
> 
> That's such great news! :happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> I've noticed a few members work in medicine here so I hope you can give me some advice, DS is throwing up bright yellow liquid, is this normal? I've booked a phone app with the gp but who knows when they'll call back.Click to expand...

Sounds like bile. Does he have an empty stomach? If yes then that will be why. Entirely normal and tastes rank (I did it in labour this time round).


----------



## Boo44

Dory - yay!!!! So happy for you!

And Angel - wonderful news for you too xxxx


----------



## jalilma

Dory85 said:


> Angel - they did that with Georgia. When I was in labour 2 midwives in different hospitals said breech and then they confirmed she was actually cephalic when they were scanning fluid levels.
> 
> In other news... guess which little baby is coming home TODAY?!

Awesome news! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hubby and I just had the biggest argument ever. :cry: I was so relieved and happy when we found out that baby isn't breech and wanted go go celebrate with a slice of cake somewhere or something and he said he's still stressed about our shower problems. (Plumbers refusing to accept responsibility for screwing it up). I just got so so OTT angry at him, I just couldn't believe that anything else was his priority in that moment and then it just escalated and he said I don't help him deal with anything and that the problems with the plumber are all my fault because I hired him (and I begged him to help me because I didn't feel confident getting quotes) and I told him he always puts me down and ruins my self confidence and that he clearly doesn't care about this baby or me. And I just started screaming over and over :cry: and he walked out and went to work leaving me so distressed, I didn't even realise he'd gone at first. :cry: He has apologised for taking his stress out on me and said he'll make it up to me tonight but I'm so shaken I can barely breathe. I'm scared I'll have hurt the baby somehow. I can't believe he walked out when I was so upset, he said he was scared I'd hurt him, but none of my screaming was aimed at him it was just all too much, I just can't stop crying. It's ridiculous because it was good news this morning but I didn't cry yesterday and now I'm just this mixture of relieved and angry that we were stressed for no reason and just overwhelmingly devastated that it didn't seem to affect him, that other minor life stresses were more important to him than my health or the baby's. :cry: I don't know what to do now. I want to go back to the hospital and get her heart rate checked again because I feel like it must have damaged her for me to get so upset but I have to pick up my son in an hour. :cry: I feel like such a failure and so upset that OH thinks I would hurt him, like I'm less of a human being for that. I can't get myself out of this headspace. 

I don't have to work tonight at least, my boss said the boy I support is throwing up and she doesn't want me to catch it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh angel i'm sorry you're having such a bad time today :( sounds like hormones have got you super emotional. It's probably highly due to the stress of everything with the baby and the relief, coming down from that crazy worry has made it that much worse. I'm sorry hun. take some deep breaths and don't worry it's gonna be fine. Baby will be fine, no worries, and dh will calm down too and all is going to be just fine <3 :hugs:

dory i'm so glad baby is going home today!! what wonderful news!!!!


afm: this baby is so freaking heavy, it's so hard getting around. I can barely walk at all anymore, i'm trying my best. DD did let me nap yesterday which was pretty nice, she napped upstairs and i napped on the couch with the cat. But i just feel so lame cause i can't do anything at all it seems. trying to stay busy is really hard when you can't do anything! 

I know baby can turn constantly up til even birth but i find myself just as paranoid about the being breech thing. I'm so nervous he's the wrong way!!! next appt isn't until the 24th now so i can't even ask yet.


----------



## GeralynB

Angel and Dory - great news!

Angel- sorry about the fight. Sometimes I think men don't know how to manage their stress appropriately...he was probably very stressed about the baby and then blamed it on the plumber because he couldn't just let all the stress he was feeling go. Hopefully things settle later on today when you get to talk


----------



## Tinky_82

Great news Dory! 
Angel great that she's not breech. Sorry you're going through such a rough time but baby will be fine. It might not feel like it but hubby probably did the best thing leaving - it doesn't sound like the situation would have been resolved otherwise as you are both so stressed and emotional. Try and sit quietly and imagine yourself somewhere relaxing (walking on my favourite beach works for me) I learnt the method through hypnobirthing cd but use it all the time. Baby is fine though.


----------



## karlilay

Does anyone know how to tell if baby is back to back? Mine is in such a funny position, i wonder how to tell?


----------



## vaniilla

Dory, thank you for the advice, I think you're right as he was on an empty stomach, hopefully it's gone by tomorrow.

Angel - I agree with the other ladies, even though it was a frightening and very anxious situation for you baby won't have been affected :hugs: I hope you're both feeling calmer after you have a chance to talk :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Angel, great news that baby isn't breech, & :hugs: for the fight. I'm inclined to agree that both of your reactions are a displacement of all the stress you both experienced yesterday. I am sure your DH was very worried but doesn't know how to deal with all that emotion so it (wrongly) got redirected onto you & this plumber issue. I think you will find that he didn't mean all that he said, once you get to talk. I understand why it was hurtful to hear but I hope you can have a really good conversation & work through it. & baby will be just fine. 

Teeny, good news that your baby is head down too :)

Starlight, so glad baby started moving (but are you crazy getting up every day at 4am??!! ;))

Dory, fantastic news! :wohoo: so pleased for you! :yipee: enjoy your first night at home with all of you together :)

Vaniilla, hope DS is better soon!

Karli, no idea, I only know due to ultrasounds!

Nothing baby related happening here today, was out for a delicious afternoon tea with my mum :)


----------



## karlilay

Midwife just been for her home visit. Was brilliant. Has written in my notes i wish to have early admittance for epidural, and will ring the labour ward when she gets back to the surgery and give them my details so they will know when i ring up.

I feel like i am being listened to, which is so nice.

Bit worried though, as i have yet another UTI by the look of it and +1 protein in my wee, which i have never ever had before. She wasn't in the least fazed about the protein but its really worried me. BP is fine, 120/68 and no other Pre E symptoms but i suffer badly with anxiety and its all based around health.


----------



## Dory85

If you have a uti the protein is highly likely to just be an element of that. Try not to worry


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou Dory, got to send (another) wee sample in tomorrow, this is the second uti in 3 weeks :( When do you get to get Georgia, or is she home already? :D


----------



## Dory85

She's been home since about half 2 :-D

Got the health visitor AND the midwife coming tomorrow as well as my parents arriving who are visiting until Saturday.

We've had to enforce our first rule which is no touching or cuddling baby Georgia when she is sleeping. They honestly won't stop touching and fussing over her.
 



Attached Files:







20160511_164430.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aww it's so sweet that they are fussing over her though! Bless them!


----------



## vaniilla

That's such a cute photo Dory :) It's lovely how taken they are with their little sister.


Karli - I hope the UTI goes away soon, the +1 protein could be because of discharge, I've had a +1 for protein a few times and they've always put it down to that.


----------



## Squig34

So sweet Dory!

Karli, I almost always have +2 leukocytes (assuming that's the same thing) & thus far, it hasn't turned out to be a UTI.


----------



## Boo44

Aww dory what a lovely picture! What gestation was she born and what would she be the equivalent of today? Have realised you have smaller gaps than me which makes me feel good as everyone comments on my age gaps! My sons will be almost 4 and 2.5 when baby comes. It was the first age gap of 18 months that was small but I feel like this gap is doable... I hope!

Hope you haven't got a uti again Karli, remember last week I went in with some blood discharge and pressure and they said I had leukocytes 2+ and protein 1+ and ketones and wondered if I had a uti, well it came back clear. I think the only one that is a bit more specific for uti is nitrites on the dip xx

AFM all quiet on the western front. All temps ok so far. Fluid still clear. No pains. I'm just feeling a bit emotional tonight that I've been cheated of the end of my pregnancy - I never got my last day at work, I will miss my 'surprise' baby shower that I happen to know about, I can't go anywhere alone or look after my boys alone now. And because I know I'm having a section I know I'll still be being 'babysat' afterwards as far as not being able to lift or drive. I hope this doesn't come across as ungrateful as I know I'm lucky to have so much support, I just feel a bit cheated of a normal pregnancy! Even silly stuff like all our plans to DTD to get things moving as of next week, or having a warm bath! Argh sure I'll snap out of it soon xx


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Aww dory what a lovely picture! What gestation was she born and what would she be the equivalent of today? Have realised you have smaller gaps than me which makes me feel good as everyone comments on my age gaps! My sons will be almost 4 and 2.5 when baby comes. It was the first age gap of 18 months that was small but I feel like this gap is doable... I hope!
> 
> Hope you haven't got a uti again Karli, remember last week I went in with some blood discharge and pressure and they said I had leukocytes 2+ and protein 1+ and ketones and wondered if I had a uti, well it came back clear. I think the only one that is a bit more specific for uti is nitrites on the dip xx
> 
> AFM all quiet on the western front. All temps ok so far. Fluid still clear. No pains. I'm just feeling a bit emotional tonight that I've been cheated of the end of my pregnancy - I never got my last day at work, I will miss my 'surprise' baby shower that I happen to know about, I can't go anywhere alone or look after my boys alone now. And because I know I'm having a section I know I'll still be being 'babysat' afterwards as far as not being able to lift or drive. I hope this doesn't come across as ungrateful as I know I'm lucky to have so much support, I just feel a bit cheated of a normal pregnancy! Even silly stuff like all our plans to DTD to get things moving as of next week, or having a warm bath! Argh sure I'll snap out of it soon xx

She was born at 34+4 and today would have been 36 weeks which ties in with everything I've read about discharge from scbu.

Do you always get the 'wow, you've got your hands full' comments? I love my small age gaps and people always assume they were unplanned pregnancies. In fact the only unplanned was my first!

I was thinking earlier that I'm kind of glad that if I was fated to have a prem baby I'm glad it all happened as quick as it did (though a bit later would gave been nice). At least my worrying was brief initially.

I've shared before and I'll share again... a paediatrician friend of mine told me after Georgia was born that it was entirely normal to grieve for the birth and newborn experience that I expected but didn't get. I thought she was being ott but I really felt like I was grieving when I came home without her. I guess the same applied for the pregnancy experience. Life isn't always fair.


----------



## Squig34

I also think it's normal Boo for you to need time to adjust to how things have changed & there's no need to feel guilty about that! :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

My baby's movements were normal today. I'm hoping tonight isn't another stressful night with lesser movement. I feel like I obsess about movement too much but find it hard to not.

Boo, I agree with the above that you need time to adjust <3 you have been through so much (same for pixie and dory!).


----------



## Dory85

I've been up all night with Georgia cluster feeding and have refreshed this page so many times expecting Pixie to have delivered her baby!


----------



## Tinky_82

So glad she's home Dory and her siblings must adore her. Great news that she's cluster feeding but tough on you, hope you can catch up on some sleep today. 

This group has been quiet overnight - I hope you ladies are ok.


----------



## Becyboo__x

37 weeks today!

Full term :yipee:


----------



## Boo44

Congrats on full term becy!!! Wow look at that wonderful bump. I almost feel emotional I've watched that bump grow :) the end is in sight now ladies...

I'm off for my checks this morning. I'm beginning to think that if all is ok on scan etc that I can reclaim some normality hopefully as they should give me a section date, and even though it's earlier than originally intended, and obv I have the risk of my waters being gone, if all stays calm then I can still treat it just like my elective CS. This is what I'm hoping anyway! 

Dory hope your nips aren't too sore!! Oh wow we have all that to come don't we, cluster feeding is something else

Pixie I hope you either got home or are ok and settled in hospital. Looking forward to an update x


----------



## Squig34

Happy full term Becy!

Hope your appointment goes well Boo.

Looking forward to an update, Pixie.

I'm off to the Balmoral Show today :) unfortunately my wrap didn't arrive on time for me to use it to tie up my bump. I bet it'll be here when I get home ;)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry ladies. 

I was discharged last night, but they gave me paracetamol and codeine for the contractions as I was leaving and oh lordy did they knock me out. I spent the whole ride home only able to open one eye :haha: 

Back at the hospital now for an appointment with the consultant and I've been fully freaking out as expected because little miss hadn't moved at all since about 3am. My sister told be to eat chocolate Lol. Not my usual choice but it must have worked because I've had three or four rolls since I got to the hospital. I'm going to ask to go to the day unit for monitoring 

Contractions died down yesterday and were OK over night, probably woke me up a couple of times but no rhythm to them. They're picking back up again now though:-( 

Boo I wanted to ask you are Your waters still leaking? I had a constant leak until yesterday afternoon and two really big gushes on Monday and Tuesday nights, but I haven't noticed anything at all since I got home last night :shrug: 

Also noticed some green discharge this morning that I don't think will make them happy (although it was just like the early pregnancy discharge so if it wasn't for this I wouldn't have thought anything of it) 

And I'm really dizzy, that can't still be from the codeine surely 

Dory I'm so so happy to see that Georgia is home with you and keeping you up all night. 

Beccy you look AMAZING! 

ladies I'm really sorry, I'm reading all your posts but my the time I get to the end it's either not relevant or I've gotten confused and can't remember what I wanted to say :dohh: I am reading and keeping up with you though!


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, yay for full term! Great picture!

Pixie and Boo, let us know how your scans/monitoring go today. 

Ugh tripped up the stairs this morning. I didn't hit anything, just caught myself with my foot. It was enough to scare me though because I'm constantly anxious about slipping etc. She's been moving so I'm trying to tell myself to stay calm.


----------



## mommyxofxone

karlilay said:


> Does anyone know how to tell if baby is back to back? Mine is in such a funny position, i wonder how to tell?

i don't know honestly, my first was born back to back, and they didn't know til she was coming out :dohh:



Dory85 said:


> She's been home since about half 2 :-D
> 
> Got the health visitor AND the midwife coming tomorrow as well as my parents arriving who are visiting until Saturday.
> 
> We've had to enforce our first rule which is no touching or cuddling baby Georgia when she is sleeping. They honestly won't stop touching and fussing over her.


awwww so sweet dory!!!! so cute together! i can't wait for that!



Boo44 said:


> Aww dory what a lovely picture! What gestation was she born and what would she be the equivalent of today? Have realised you have smaller gaps than me which makes me feel good as everyone comments on my age gaps! My sons will be almost 4 and 2.5 when baby comes. It was the first age gap of 18 months that was small but I feel like this gap is doable... I hope!
> 
> Hope you haven't got a uti again Karli, remember last week I went in with some blood discharge and pressure and they said I had leukocytes 2+ and protein 1+ and ketones and wondered if I had a uti, well it came back clear. I think the only one that is a bit more specific for uti is nitrites on the dip xx
> 
> AFM all quiet on the western front. All temps ok so far. Fluid still clear. No pains. I'm just feeling a bit emotional tonight that I've been cheated of the end of my pregnancy - I never got my last day at work, I will miss my 'surprise' baby shower that I happen to know about, I can't go anywhere alone or look after my boys alone now. And because I know I'm having a section I know I'll still be being 'babysat' afterwards as far as not being able to lift or drive. I hope this doesn't come across as ungrateful as I know I'm lucky to have so much support, I just feel a bit cheated of a normal pregnancy! Even silly stuff like all our plans to DTD to get things moving as of next week, or having a warm bath! Argh sure I'll snap out of it soon xx

boo glad you are doing well and i totally understand, i'd be really upset i didn't get what i wanted :( 


pixie glad you are well too!!!! keep those babies in there


----------



## mommyxofxone

AFM last night around 830 bh started. They were not as long or intense as normal, but i was drinking quite literally like a fish. So i was shocked i was having so many and so close together. i called the office around 950 finally just to say ok what do i do- i was told to do what i was already doing, lay down, drink water. if they didn't calm after an hour i was to go in and be checked, and said i was doing everything right. So, i did as she said, and they were getting closer, 4 min apart, but then suddenly just stopped! luckily that was that. i went to sleep. had one each time i peed, but that was that, nothing else. baby still doing his normal movements this am. going to call the office and see what they think this am, and to see if they wanna check me over and see if i've dilated or what exactly is going on. just cause my next appt is the 24th now. quite a ways to go til then.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo, I think it's completely normal to feel that way as everything has changed somewhat and you now have to process that on top of all the normal pregnancy thoughts and worries. 

Mommy, glad you're going to ring and see if they need to check, always better to know what's going on I think. 

I had my CBT therapy today where I basically just unloaded all my worries on this poor woman for 45 minutes and she barely had time to reply! :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

did it make you feel better angel?

just waiting for the office to turn on their phones


----------



## Boo44

Pixie my waters are still leaking, just little bits but I notice that if I bend over I'll get a small gush or if I cough. So glamorous, not. It has been completely clear ever since they went, no green or pink or anything. And I'm still pain free - so it sounds like we have quite a bit different!

Well I got my section date 23/5/16 which is when I'm 36+ weeks my monitoring was fine. The scan was ok, I feel a bit worried that the growth looks to have slowed but they have said the dopplers etc are fine and at this stage that's what's important. I'm back on Monday for more checks xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow Boo 11 days!! How are you feeling about meeting him sooner than planned? 

Mommy - it did help a bit to offload on someone. It's nice to have some time that is just for me as well, that's pretty rare!

I hope you ladies are all feeling OK.


----------



## karlilay

I'v had a few little pains today, i bet they wont amount to much as the other two were late, but i am so utterly fed up of being pregnant now, it almost makes me wanna give birth, and we all know what a wimp i am about that :rofl:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I hear you Karli, I am so ready for this little girl to arrive! The only good thing I thought of when I thought she was breech was the thought that a planned section would probably only be 3 weeks away at 39 weeks.. and I'll admit that although I want a natural birth I was gutted to have to add a potential further 3 weeks to that estimate :blush:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still in for about eight weeks I reckon haha. So that should be fun =/


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> 37 weeks today!
> 
> Full term :yipee:
> 
> View attachment 945052

Happy 37 weeks/full term! :flower:





Squig34 said:


> Happy full term Becy!
> 
> Hope your appointment goes well Boo.
> 
> Looking forward to an update, Pixie.
> 
> I'm off to the Balmoral Show today :) unfortunately my wrap didn't arrive on time for me to use it to tie up my bump. I bet it'll be here when I get home ;)

Have fun at the show! :flower:




Lil_Pixie said:


> Sorry ladies.
> 
> I was discharged last night, but they gave me paracetamol and codeine for the contractions as I was leaving and oh lordy did they knock me out. I spent the whole ride home only able to open one eye :haha:
> 
> Back at the hospital now for an appointment with the consultant and I've been fully freaking out as expected because little miss hadn't moved at all since about 3am. My sister told be to eat chocolate Lol. Not my usual choice but it must have worked because I've had three or four rolls since I got to the hospital. I'm going to ask to go to the day unit for monitoring
> 
> Contractions died down yesterday and were OK over night, probably woke me up a couple of times but no rhythm to them. They're picking back up again now though:-(
> 
> Boo I wanted to ask you are Your waters still leaking? I had a constant leak until yesterday afternoon and two really big gushes on Monday and Tuesday nights, but I haven't noticed anything at all since I got home last night :shrug:
> 
> Also noticed some green discharge this morning that I don't think will make them happy (although it was just like the early pregnancy discharge so if it wasn't for this I wouldn't have thought anything of it)
> 
> And I'm really dizzy, that can't still be from the codeine surely
> 
> Dory I'm so so happy to see that Georgia is home with you and keeping you up all night.
> 
> Beccy you look AMAZING!
> 
> ladies I'm really sorry, I'm reading all your posts but my the time I get to the end it's either not relevant or I've gotten confused and can't remember what I wanted to say :dohh: I am reading and keeping up with you though!

Codeine can make you really dizzy so that could be it. I hope your contractions die down again, hopefully the people at DAU should be able to reassure you :hugs:




mommyxofxone said:


> AFM last night around 830 bh started. They were not as long or intense as normal, but i was drinking quite literally like a fish. So i was shocked i was having so many and so close together. i called the office around 950 finally just to say ok what do i do- i was told to do what i was already doing, lay down, drink water. if they didn't calm after an hour i was to go in and be checked, and said i was doing everything right. So, i did as she said, and they were getting closer, 4 min apart, but then suddenly just stopped! luckily that was that. i went to sleep. had one each time i peed, but that was that, nothing else. baby still doing his normal movements this am. going to call the office and see what they think this am, and to see if they wanna check me over and see if i've dilated or what exactly is going on. just cause my next appt is the 24th now. quite a ways to go til then.

I'm glad you're calling up, I hope everything is okay.




Boo44 said:


> Pixie my waters are still leaking, just little bits but I notice that if I bend over I'll get a small gush or if I cough. So glamorous, not. It has been completely clear ever since they went, no green or pink or anything. And I'm still pain free - so it sounds like we have quite a bit different!
> 
> Well I got my section date 23/5/16 which is when I'm 36+ weeks my monitoring was fine. The scan was ok, I feel a bit worried that the growth looks to have slowed but they have said the dopplers etc are fine and at this stage that's what's important. I'm back on Monday for more checks xx

I can't believe your section is less than two weeks away! I wouldn't worry if they think it all looks good, not long till you meet your lo now! :dance:


AFM - I woke up at 4 this morning with cramps and 0 movements, went downstairs at 5 to try and get her moving but nothing happened so I got a taxi to delivery suite at 6, I was having quite painful contractions every 3/4 minutes, they did two internals and a speculum but my cervix was closed. They couldn't figure out why it was happening.:shrug: I got given codeine and paracetamol at 10 for the pain which really helped and at 12 although I was still contracting it wasn't as strong or regular so they said I could go home and to go back if the pain gets bad again or they pick up. 

Pixie - I think the codeine definitely makes you dizzy, I'm sure being up since 4am didn't help or having no food but while waiting for DH in the car park I suddenly felt like I was going to pass out and had to lie on the floor! I still feel dizzy now.

I'm a bit annoyed they don't know what's going on, they just said it's the body getting ready for labour and unless they do a check we won't know if the contractions are doing anything. :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

My goodness, more ladies with contractions! I guess I haven't been in a due date group before, but it seems to me this must be unusual that you're all going between 33-35 weeks??

Pixie, what did they say, esp re the discharge? 

Mommy, are you dilated? 

Vaniilla, hope you are having a more uneventful afternoon!

Starlight, sounds like baby is fine but I know what you mean about the fear of slipping & falling. I've found myself much clumsier in pregnancy, though it's more dropping things than anything else.

The show was great & we got lots of free stuff :D I'm pretty tired now though! But beautiful weather, which doesn't happen here that often!


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig I really wanted to take Ethan to the balmoral show but he hates crowds and noise so I didn't think it would be the best idea. I was all set to go to the cinema today as a belated birthday day out but no way I was sitting inside on a day like that. Instead granny took Ethan put for a while and I had some nice relaxed time and then he returned with a new paddling pool and the fun really began. Yesterday I was at an antenatal class at my local sure start and there was a girl chatting about being booked for a section between (I can't remember what she said but it was the dates you had mentioned) I just looked at her and thought squig, is that you. But this was her fourth so clearly it wasn't!

After the class yesterday I had to go straight to hospital following 4 high BP readings and trace protein. I got there at 3pm and didn't get out until 8pm. There were a few high readings and still protein but because BP was going up and doing and not staying consistently high they were happy for me to go home although all of what is happening at the minute is like a carbon copy of last time when I developed pre eclampsia. 

So I now have to have my BP taken twice a week and my boss phoned me today to say they had referred me to occ health. I know they have to but how reduce loud, my maternity leave starts in 2 weeks and I'm pretty sure that unless they want me to do my ob from my bed, there is very little adjustments that can be made.

There has been so much going on. Dory I'm so glad Georgia is home, I hope she is continuo g to do well. The girls with the leaking waters, I hope all stays ok and yous don't have to deliver just yet. 

I'm sorry if I've forgotten anyone, I'd a lot to catch up on.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, how are you feeling now?

Mommyx, did you move up your appt?

Boo, so exciting baby will be born in 11 days!!

Joey, hope your bp is doing ok now. 

I'm going to try to increase my walking since I'm term soon! I went for a walk this afternoon and got a few bh this evening (not painful, just pressure/tightness).


----------



## Dory85

Squig34 said:



> My goodness, more ladies with contractions! I guess I haven't been in a due date group before, but it seems to me this must be unusual that you're all going between 33-35 weeks??
> 
> Pixie, what did they say, esp re the discharge?
> 
> Mommy, are you dilated?
> 
> Vaniilla, hope you are having a more uneventful afternoon!
> 
> Starlight, sounds like baby is fine but I know what you mean about the fear of slipping & falling. I've found myself much clumsier in pregnancy, though it's more dropping things than anything else.
> 
> The show was great & we got lots of free stuff :D I'm pretty tired now though! But beautiful weather, which doesn't happen here that often!

It is definitely not normal that so many seem to be going early lol. That said, there is still potential that they could leave you waiting around.

In my second pregnancy I had contractions on and off for weeks before he arrived which is why I wasn't concerned when they happened with Georgia. Since she was born lots of professionals have agreed with me that they would have done the same.


----------



## vaniilla

I love shows, we normally go to the bath & west but it's early June and I don't think I'd be too good walking miles and miles.

Joey - I'm sorry to hear your blood pressure is spiking again, I really hope you don't develop pre-eclampsia :hugs: is there a possibility to be signed off work sooner? 

Dory - I hope Georgia is continuing to thrive at home.

Starlight - I'm feeling much better, I'm still getting the odd contraction but I'm just ignoring them as they're clearly nothing. I'm doing the opposite :haha: I'm trying to reduce walking as much as possible on advice from physio and the pain in my hips.

Boo & tinky - Happy 35 weeks! :flower:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ugh, I barely slept last night as I was up with diarrhoea several times again. It seems to happen once a week, at first I blamed viruses etc but surely it must be a pregnancy thing as it is every week, lasts about 12 hours and then goes, and I can eat and drink normally without symptoms changing/feeling sick of anything. If I Google it I just get posts abot 'clear outs' to prepare for labour but obviously as it happens often and doesn't lead to anything it can't be that every time!

I just get exhausted and dehydrated once a week. :(


----------



## vaniilla

Do you think something might be causing it? are you eating anything that might be making it worse? apart from drinking lots of water after every episode and possibly an electrolyte I'm not sure what you can do. It sounds miserable though as it's affecting you at night.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeah it's always at night, I wondered if it could be the raspberry leaf tablets at first but then last week I didn't take them and the same thing happened. :/ 

I blamed fatty foods anither time but i ate healthily and drank plenty yesterday too. 

I know that diarrhoea can cause uterine contractions, and I'm wondering now if the opposite it also true? Maybe something the baby is doing or my BHs are setting off something in my bowels because they are pressing on them? So confused.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have on/off of it but I'm putting it down clearing out and iron tablets .. Soon as I was on them for a few weeks I started to have issues and I was told they can cause it and certain food can .. 

Not too bad now feel I go more but that's about it :shrug:


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> Yeah it's always at night, I wondered if it could be the raspberry leaf tablets at first but then last week I didn't take them and the same thing happened. :/
> 
> I blamed fatty foods anither time but i ate healthily and drank plenty yesterday too.
> 
> I know that diarrhoea can cause uterine contractions, and I'm wondering now if the opposite it also true? Maybe something the baby is doing or my BHs are setting off something in my bowels because they are pressing on them? So confused.

I always thought it was contractions that caused some people to have clear outs. I'm pretty sure that's what made me vomit during 2 of mine so maybe it is your braxton hicks causing it?

Sorry your spd I'd bad vaniilla. My pelvis is a million times better since Georgia was born. My hips are still a bit sore but they don't cracking when I walk or anything anymore. Separating my legs in bed is still an issue but I imagine that will get better as the hormones leave my body.

Georgia is doing well and my milk supply is calming down again (thank god). It makes such a difference to feeding when my boobs don't ache constantly! The health visitor is coming again next Thursday to weigh her but I'm confident she'll gain as well as my others did.


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, great news about Georgia and your milk!

I had a few more bh last night and this morning after walking. I'm trying to find other exericises to prepare my body for labor. I've read squats are good but they hurt my knees so that's out. I've been doing the "butterfly stretch" thing (not sure on the correct name... It's where you sit on the ground and put your feet together in front of you). Any other suggestions?


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - Good news on the feeding front, how long does it normally take for boobs to stop hurting when you breastfeed? I felt fluey when my milk came in with DS, does that continue long? (sorry for questions but I never managed to bf ds, I'm pretty sure pethidine being given so close to him being born affected him and his 0 interest to feed but they put it down to other things).

I'm glad to hear your hips are much better, I hope the rest of your hip pain goes away soon.


Starlight - it sounds like you're doing a lot already, I can't think of anything else, perhaps practice good labour positions? the hospital midwife was telling me leaning forwards opens your hips more.


----------



## mommyxofxone

happy full term becy! i can't wait to be there.


And no i didn't get my appt moved up. i tried! i really did. I asked if i should go in yesterday but they seemed less than impressed. I was pissed, because they were the ones saying to call if i had more than 6 in an hour and i was having them 1 every 4 minutes at one point. I was like should i just check in with you? and no you're fine was what i got. i honestly don't think they even told the mw or drs, pretty sure i just spoke to a nurse. Who just gave me her general opinion, you know one of those speeches they give to moms about general rules- i could tell she was either rambling off a list from her head or off a paper as she repeated it perfectly like 10 times. I was like um ok then, i wouldn't call if you didn't tell me i needed to call because it could be serious. I also had multiple contractions yesterday, seems like the new norm is def a few every hour, at least one every half hour. which is fine if that's what it is. 


also turned in paperwork at the hosp for my breastpump after confirming with my insurance and the actual pharmacy. went all the way up, turned it in. get a call later says they can't fill it because of my insurance. called insurance, they said no that's not true at all. i'm glad i'm doing it early cause i'd be pissed if i was in labor and dealing with insurance!!!!


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> Dory - Good news on the feeding front, how long does it normally take for boobs to stop hurting when you breastfeed? I felt fluey when my milk came in with DS, does that continue long? (sorry for questions but I never managed to bf ds, I'm pretty sure pethidine being given so close to him being born affected him and his 0 interest to feed but they put it down to other things).
> 
> I'm glad to hear your hips are much better, I hope the rest of your hip pain goes away soon.
> 
> 
> Starlight - it sounds like you're doing a lot already, I can't think of anything else, perhaps practice good labour positions? the hospital midwife was telling me leaning forwards opens your hips more.

I think how long they are sore varies from person to person. It was weeks and weeks with my daughter because we had a poor latch which caused nipple damage and then we both got thrush. With my son I'm sure it was getting significantly less sore and then he got meningitis and didn't feed for a few days so that threw everything off. Obviously with Georgia there has been the expressing thing to deal with. At a guess maybe a week or two provided there are no other obstacles? It does improve significantly though and suddenly you look back and don't know where/when it happened but it is so easy.

The best thing you can do if you're feeling gluey is encourage more feeding (which in reality is one of the last things you will feel like doing)!

If it hurts or you are unsure - seek help! La leche have been a lifeline for me throughout every breastfeeding journey and they are entirely free. Much more helpful and knowledgeable than most people I've come across in the nhs.


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies well I have news!!

Arthur Harry clearly did not want to wait around for his planned delivery date and surprised us by arriving at 0712hrs this morning - the best thing is.... by normal natural delivery after 2 previous Caesarean sections!! I am completely elated

He is 6lb 3oz at 35 weeks exactly so he's a good weight

I had a very quiet and peaceful nights sleep last night and woke up at 0530 feeling a tiny bit of pressure in my bottom like I needed a poo. Nothing major at all. I'd been having no tightenings, no pains, no nothing ever since my waters went last Sunday. When I went to the loo at 0530 I noticed there was the tiniest bit of pink on the pad, and they had told me to look out for the waters going pink or green and to go back in. So I woke OH and said there was some pink and we'd probably have to go in after dropping the boys at school. 
After this I had a pain in my bottom and thought hmm maybe I shouldn't wait. We rang MIL and whilst waiting for her I probably had 4 pains. They were quite bad in my scar area and I was nervous. I didn't think I was in labour though. We left and arrived at the hospital at 0630. I refused to let OH put me in a wheelchair as I thought I was overreacting for just a bit of pink (!) When we got in the room I think I realised I was having contractions but I must have had less than 10 in total. 
I lost it a bit as it was very painful. They examined me and said I was 10cm! I felt lacking in confidence as I've been 10cm both times before with my babies and still ended up with sections. They told me to push. To be honest it was excruciating and I didn't think I could do it but I pushed and he was born with just gas and air 40 mins after arriving. I needed a few stitches after but otherwise fine although my bottom is really hurting now!!

Arthur is gorgeous. He has an IV drip in his arm due to the prolonged membrane rupture and needs 48hrs antibiotics. He's latched to feed a couple of times but is a bit sleepy so this last time I've had to hand express and we've given him it by syringe. I'm sure we'll be in a couple of days whilst we get this all sorted, but I'm just so happy he decided to arrive and that I had a natural birth I literally never thought I would be able to say that!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh gosh Boo!

Huge congratulations and great weight! :cloud9:

I hope your both doing well


----------



## Squig34

Well done Boo & huge congratulations on the arrival of Arthur! :happydance: Looking forward to a pic when you get a chance :)


----------



## Boo44

Here he is!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow beautiful!! Congrats boo. That is a great weight.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh my goodness Boo!!! He absolutely gorgeous, what a handsome boy and I love that he was so eager to meet you and that you got your natural birth! Huge congratulations!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

What a beautiful boy :cloud9:


----------



## Dory85

Another baby! Well done Boo! I don't know much about weights but with G bei g 5lb 10oz at 34 weeks and everyone being amazed and also with A being 7lb at 37 weeks he sounds a lovely hefty weight.

Has he been able to go to postnatal with you? I think the cut off for scbu as routine was 35 weeks in my hospital. 

Great news about the breastfeeding so far. It's normal for babies to be a bit sleepy after birth and often the second night they cluster feed but he might be sleepy for longer with him being early.

We'll done again :-D


----------



## Squig34

Aw, lovely boy! :)


----------



## karlilay

Yay another baby! He is beautiful Boo, well done. And a natural birth too, amazing :cloud9:

Congratulations <3


----------



## jalilma

congrats Boo! So very cute!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Boo. I'm so pleased you had a natural delivery. He is super gorgeous and I love his name. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Omg boo! Congratulations!! He is just gorgeous and I'm glad you decided to go with Arthur its such a lovely name! He's exactly the same weight my DS was when he was born at 41 weeks so that's really good. 

Oh and how great you had a natural birth after 2 sections! I remember you mentioning how much you'd prefer to have that option and it really happened.


----------



## Tinky_82

Huge congratulations boo! Well done, so pleased you got a natural birth and he sounds like he's doing great.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Well ladies I'll just jump on this bandwagon lol

I arrived back at the hospital yesterday for my consultant appointment and he was concerned about infection so I was readmitted. It took them till early afternoon to decide it was definitely an infection and baby needed to come out. 

I'd been having contractions for days but they weren't progressing so we assumed it'd be another section,but the Dr's advised in this case it's safer for me to be induced on a drip than it is for a 33 weeker to be born via section as she really needs the birth to clear her lungs - so that's what we did. 

Holy crap does that drip hurt! They started it at 3.30 and I probably only managed an hour before I needed the gas and air, I found it really difficult being hooked up to all the monitors and not being able to move through the pains, for an hour or so they let me stand up next to the bed and I managed so much better but baby's heartrate didn't like it so they put me back on the bed and it was horrific. 

By 8pm I said I needed an epidural, I just couldn't bear to sit still through those pains. It took them about an hour so they didn't get it in till 9, but it was amazing! It didn't take away the feeling in my legs or pressure/urge to push at all, but by 10.30 the Dr was back and baby wasn't coping. I was 5cm when they put the epidural in so the Dr was arranging a section, but the midwife asked them. To examine me again because it looked like I might be ready to push and I was 10cm! :dance: 

I was given the chance to push her out but it wasn't long because she was struggling. I had to be cut but I pushed her out in 25 minutes! As soon as she was born she was put on my chest which was lovely, before being taken over to the corner with the Dr's. 

She recovered right away but all he'll broke loose with me, I lost 2 litres of blood and there were Dr's everywhere. One of them was literally scooping clots out of me while the others tried to stitch me up and stop the bleeding I was woozy and losing consciousness and it was just awful. 

I spend the rest of the night in the high care ward being monitored constantly and have just been moved to the post natal ward a little while ago. 

Our baby is called Georgia Florence, she was born at 33+3 and weighs 5lb 4oz. She's doing as well as we could have hoped considering her age and the infection. She's already jaundiced and struggling with her blood sugars but is breathing really well. 

Dory how much did you say I would want to express? I've got 2.5 mls 3 times today but I don't really know what I'm aiming for :dohh: 

It's really shitty being on the postnatal ward without a baby :- ( 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/IMG-20160513-WA0002_zpsxehiajez.jpg


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Well ladies I'll just jump on this bandwagon lol
> 
> I arrived back at the hospital yesterday for my consultant appointment and he was concerned about infection so I was readmitted. It took them till early afternoon to decide it was definitely an infection and baby needed to come out.
> 
> I'd been having contractions for days but they weren't progressing so we assumed it'd be another section,but the Dr's advised in this case it's safer for me to be induced on a drip than it is for a 33 weeker to be born via section as she really needs the birth to clear her lungs - so that's what we did.
> 
> Holy crap does that drip hurt! They started it at 3.30 and I probably only managed an hour before I needed the gas and air, I found it really difficult being hooked up to all the monitors and not being able to move through the pains, for an hour or so they let me stand up next to the bed and I managed so much better but baby's heartrate didn't like it so they put me back on the bed and it was horrific.
> 
> By 8pm I said I needed an epidural, I just couldn't bear to sit still through those pains. It took them about an hour so they didn't get it in till 9, but it was amazing! It didn't take away the feeling in my legs or pressure/urge to push at all, but by 10.30 the Dr was back and baby wasn't coping. I was 5cm when they put the epidural in so the Dr was arranging a section, but the midwife asked them. To examine me again because it looked like I might be ready to push and I was 10cm! :dance:
> 
> I was given the chance to push her out but it wasn't long because she was struggling. I had to be cut but I pushed her out in 25 minutes! As soon as she was born she was put on my chest which was lovely, before being taken over to the corner with the Dr's.
> 
> She recovered right away but all he'll broke loose with me, I lost 2 litres of blood and there were Dr's everywhere. One of them was literally scooping clots out of me while the others tried to stitch me up and stop the bleeding I was woozy and losing consciousness and it was just awful.
> 
> I spend the rest of the night in the high care ward being monitored constantly and have just been moved to the post natal ward a little while ago.
> 
> Our baby is called Georgia Florence, she was born at 33+3 and weighs 5lb 4oz. She's doing as well as we could have hoped considering her age and the infection. She's already jaundiced and struggling with her blood sugars but is breathing really well.
> 
> Dory how much did you say I would want to express? I've got 2.5 mls 3 times today but I don't really know what I'm aiming for :dohh:
> 
> It's really shitty being on the postnatal ward without a baby :- (
> 
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/IMG-20160513-WA0002_zpsxehiajez.jpg

I knew you wouldn't make it weeks longer for some reason. Huge congratulations and another fantastic weight. These babies are very well nourished!

Feeding wise you're not aiming for volumes, especially at this stage because expressing is not indicative of your supply. 2.5mls three times daily is a VERY good amount so early in though. It's frequency that you need to focus on. Ideally every 3 hours including through the night.

I agree it is awful having your baby kept from you. Are you able to go and see her whenever you like? You might find that helps you mentally rather than sitting thinking about it all the time.

Ladies, remember to brace yourself for day 2 or 3. I never had baby blues with my first 2 but they were awful this time, maybe given the situation. Remember that it will pass and you will feel better. Those first days are tough and you're allowed to feel sorry for yourself if you want to.

I will sleep with a smile on my face tonight 

I think Georgia seems VERY yellow again today so I'm paranoid about her jaundice. If it doesn't get any worse or better I might ring the gp or hv on Monday.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh wow congratulations pixie! Omg I can't believe we have 3 babies here now :wacko: 

Georgia is beautiful! Glad you got a natural birth although the aftermath sounds scary so hope you're doing okay. That's great she's breathing so well and hopefully everything else will pick up super quickly. Huge congratulations she's so cute :cloud9:


----------



## Squig34

Wow Pixie! Sounds like you have been through the wars but well done & congratulations! Georgia is a wee cutie. Big :hugs: though for being on the ward without her. Good news on her breathing & I hope the jaundice clears soon.
I know Dory will be able to give you a more detailed answer, but from what we were told at our antenatal classes, 7.5ml of colostrum is very good :)


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - huge congratulations! Such a fantastic weight and it's great you were able to have a natural birth, thankfully you got the hospital on time it sounds like it was close!


Pixie - oh my goodness I can't believe she's here! I hope her sugar levels and jaundice resolve themselves soon. It sounds like you've had quite a hard labour :hugs: I'm glad you're in the postnatal ward and haven't had to spend more time in high dependency. I hope you and Georgia have a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

Wow boo and pixie, another two babies! Congratulations to you both and all the best for the next few days xx


----------



## Dory85

Just looked at the front page where Geralyn has been updating. It's exciting to see babies starting to arrive even if they are a month early; as long as they're healthy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I can go and see her but because is was.in the high care ward I wasn't allowed to move until 6pm. They took me. Down in a wheelchair three times today but told me I and to be back in bed in 20 mins and I wasn't allowed to a stand up. They finally took the catheter out at 6 and let me.move a little and I feel so much better, but now I'm feeling strong enough to get there I it's 11pm :dohh: so I'll have to wait till tomorrow. 

I'm so stinky since they wouldn't let me shower today, my plan for tomorrow is to have a shower and then go and have my first cuddle. 

It doesn't even feel like she's mine, I haven't even touched her since she was delivered


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Another baby! Well done Boo! I don't know much about weights but with G bei g 5lb 10oz at 34 weeks and everyone being amazed and also with A being 7lb at 37 weeks he sounds a lovely hefty weight.
> 
> Has he been able to go to postnatal with you? I think the cut off for scbu as routine was 35 weeks in my hospital.
> 
> Great news about the breastfeeding so far. It's normal for babies to be a bit sleepy after birth and often the second night they cluster feed but he might be sleepy for longer with him being early.
> 
> We'll done again :-D

Arthur has been on the postnatal ward with me the whole time, he has his sugars checked and he needed 3 above 2.6 and they would stop doing them, but he's just had a 2.2 so it looks like they'll still need to check them tomorrow. He's just having encouraged feeding every 3 hrs st the moment and seems to latch on quite well sometimes and is a bit sleepy other times so we'll see what happens... I keep forgetting he's early as touch wood he's just with me normally at the moment. I'm fully expecting jaundice as my first was term and very jaundiced on day 2, he ended up with a bili paddle and an extra night in hospital so I'm bracing myself for Arthur turning yellow before the weekend is up xx


----------



## Boo44

Oh pixie I've just seen your news! Congratulations to you and well done you on a successful birth! Sounds like you went through the wars but that bleed will have been due to the infection. Georgia looks completely beautiful. I hope you get a cuddle soon. Wow these babies have put us through the mill, I'm so pleased I have you and Dory to discuss it all with!


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, the office sounds ridiculous. I feel awkward talking to the nurse over the phone when I call but she's always given me an appt when I asked. How have you been feeling recently?


Boo and a Pixie, so very exciting <3 congrats on birthing wonderful babies!


----------



## jalilma

Congrats pixie!


----------



## ehjmorris

Boo44 said:


> Hi ladies well I have news!!
> 
> Arthur Harry clearly did not want to wait around for his planned delivery date and surprised us by arriving at 0712hrs this morning - the best thing is.... by normal natural delivery after 2 previous Caesarean sections!! I am completely elated
> 
> He is 6lb 3oz at 35 weeks exactly so he's a good weight
> 
> I had a very quiet and peaceful nights sleep last night and woke up at 0530 feeling a tiny bit of pressure in my bottom like I needed a poo. Nothing major at all. I'd been having no tightenings, no pains, no nothing ever since my waters went last Sunday. When I went to the loo at 0530 I noticed there was the tiniest bit of pink on the pad, and they had told me to look out for the waters going pink or green and to go back in. So I woke OH and said there was some pink and we'd probably have to go in after dropping the boys at school.
> After this I had a pain in my bottom and thought hmm maybe I shouldn't wait. We rang MIL and whilst waiting for her I probably had 4 pains. They were quite bad in my scar area and I was nervous. I didn't think I was in labour though. We left and arrived at the hospital at 0630. I refused to let OH put me in a wheelchair as I thought I was overreacting for just a bit of pink (!) When we got in the room I think I realised I was having contractions but I must have had less than 10 in total.
> I lost it a bit as it was very painful. They examined me and said I was 10cm! I felt lacking in confidence as I've been 10cm both times before with my babies and still ended up with sections. They told me to push. To be honest it was excruciating and I didn't think I could do it but I pushed and he was born with just gas and air 40 mins after arriving. I needed a few stitches after but otherwise fine although my bottom is really hurting now!!
> 
> Arthur is gorgeous. He has an IV drip in his arm due to the prolonged membrane rupture and needs 48hrs antibiotics. He's latched to feed a couple of times but is a bit sleepy so this last time I've had to hand express and we've given him it by syringe. I'm sure we'll be in a couple of days whilst we get this all sorted, but I'm just so happy he decided to arrive and that I had a natural birth I literally never thought I would be able to say that!!!!

Huge congratulations boo! Enjoy every lil bit of him :)


----------



## GeralynB

Huge congratulations Boo and Pixie!!! 3 babies all ready...can't believe that we're all at the point that our babes could arrive at any time...feels like we were all just getting our BFP a few weeks ago


----------



## ehjmorris

Congrats pixie! I hope you have a speedy recovery, and get to cuddle her as much as you want very soon


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow congrats pixie =) well done on the natural birth etc and I hope you get a good cuddle today... I was just looking at her picture like "that baby is the same age as my baby" great weight :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Pixie. I hope you get your cuddles this morning. Xx


----------



## karlilay

Massive congratulations Pixie. She is beautiful <3 Sorry to hear about the bleed, and i hope you're recovering ok. While its a bit scary these babies arriving early, its so nice you three have each other to talk to :)

I am full term today. (ticker is a day out) so no 'early' baby for me. I feel like a whale :D


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow Pixie! Well done, I hope you get to have lots of cuddles today. The bleed sounds scary I hope you're ok. Hopefully Georgia's levels normalise soon. 

Karilay that is such a neat bump for 37 weeks!


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - happy 37 weeks/full term! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats Pixie


These babies defiantly don't want to hang around 
Bar mine which will stay in there until fully overdue :rofl:


----------



## joeybrooks

Rhi thanks for that comparison it just scared the life out of me. I'm looking at those babies thinking how am I gonna push that out lol. 

As much as I don't want any of these early labours, I am getting so impatient. I have everything all ready, nursery set up, hospital bag packed and now I'm twiddling my thumbs!!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 40.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vaniilla

Joey - your nursery is lovely! :)

I agree, time goes too slowly when you don't have anything to do - I've been sat around waiting for almost 10 weeks now, I think I'll empty the hospital bags and repack them :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy Full term Karlilay. X

Beautiful nursery Joey. X

I'm bored now but still have so much to do. I have yet to pack a single thing! I still need to buy a few important bits such as a Moses basket mattress and new cot mattress too! 
I hope I deliver close to due date. It feels like these last weeks are dragging on. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Pixie!! She's beautiful! Sorry you had a complicated birth. 

I can't wait to meet my baby girl, I'll be term on Tuesday but I am fully expecting another month of waiting yet. :( 

Joey, that nursery is lovely :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations boo and pixie! Sorry you had a difficult birth pixie :hugs: can't believe that's 3 babies now!


----------



## mommyxofxone

:shock: omg pixie and boo!!! huge congrats on your babies!!! i can't believe that's three early suckers! that's amazing. and all doing so well and such nice weights!!!!! <3 and that no c-sections were needed! so wonderful to hear!!!!!




Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, the office sounds ridiculous. I feel awkward talking to the nurse over the phone when I call but she's always given me an appt when I asked. How have you been feeling recently?
> 
> 
> Boo and a Pixie, so very exciting <3 congrats on birthing wonderful babies!

Been feeling decent, just hurty. the bump aches and is starting to itch as well with the newer stretch marks. the bh seem to have calmed a bit, which is good. only a week and a half til my 36 wk appt. 



afm: 35 weeks today, and i'm massive. I actually had some nasty ladies comment in the store yesterday- asking me if i was 'stealing a watermelon' under my shirt. they then asked when i was due, and when i said june their mouths dropped open and covered them with their hands with a look of horror. so rude! they then kept trying to talk to me about it but i just ignored them. that was so uncalled for. 

I am so done this time around, i can't wait to not be gigantic and be able to move like me again.


----------



## GeralynB

I have a chiropractor appointment today to try and flip baby. She was transverse a few days ago but now I feel like she moved again and maybe head down. I don't feel her head up high like I did when she was breech. I really don't know though. My appointment with midwife isn't until next Friday


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, someone told me I was huge yesterday. They tried to 'cover' by saying "oh you're just so skinny everywhere else so your bump looks big!' but then went on to saying how she hopes I'm using lotion to percent stretch marks etc. I see two small marks on the side of my bump, but honestly the skin on my bump looks stretched out even though it doesn't specifically have stretch marks (yet). I think it's just the type of skin I have. 

I'm still carrying really high although I'm feeling her low by my pelvis sometimes. When baby drops, does this bump drop too?

Geralyn, good luck with the chiropractor today! If she's already flipped, will the session make her flip back? I don't know how it works!


----------



## Dory85

I'm sorry to hear people are being insensitive about the size of people's bumps. I had similar from patients and colleagues but am pretty used to patients thinking I need their opinion.

How are pixie and boo getting on? You've both been on my mind a lot because I found those early days so tough mentally. I hope things are going from strength to strength for you both.

Afm - on Monday we intend to go to various places and do thank yous. I'm generally a verbal thank you person but I feel like we got so much from the midwives and nurses this time and want to let them know how much we appreciate what they've given. Any suggestions for anything other than chocolate or biscuits? The most important one for me is scbu where she stayed for a week but I also want to get something small for the other scbu and postnatal ward as well as the midwife who delivered Georgia as she was brilliant and even given the situation it was the calmest, most supportive birth I've had.


----------



## vaniilla

Geralyn - I hope your appointment goes well :)

Dory - I think that's a lovely thing to do, I'm not sure what to suggest present wise apart from chocolate/biscuits. Maybe a nice mug or tea? I would say flowers but I'm not sure if those are allowed as many hospitals seem to have a no flowers rule but I'm not sure if that's just for the wards. Whatever you get I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated.

Edit : I'm getting period pain cramps every 3/4 minutes again, I didn't have any of this with DS, this pregnancy is determined to cause issues! I'm waiting an hour an taking paracetamol if they don't ease off, no point in calling dau as they'll ask me to go in so I can be stuck to a machine for 6 hours before being sent home. :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Well Vaniilla, I'll be carefully watching your space given recent goings on (although I hope baby doesn't arrive just yet)...

Dory, perhaps a fruit basket? For the specific people you want to buy for, maybe a little pamper pack eg a nice mug with a small candle & some nice hand cream in it or something? 

Sorry to hear people have been getting rude comments! We're growing babies, there's no call for such rudeness. 

Karli, you definitely don't look like a whale but I understand the feeling! Happy full term :)

Joey, the nursery looks fab!

I had my baby shower this afternoon. It was lovely. My friend also passed on tons of clothes so it's lucky we're to have another day or two of dry(ish) weather so I can get everything washed & hung out to dry ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I really need name suggestions :dohh:

I'm so fussy and it's beginning to even irritate me now how bad I am :lol:

We had a list but I go off most over time nothing stands out to me? I like uncommon names not overly strange just abit different iykwim 

We had 
Alice (I've just really gone off it)
Molly (still a top one but concerns me fob's mums dogs called it)
Genavieve (fob hates it)
Annie (fob hates it)

Feel free to overwhelm me with names I went through nameberry think 1000 names and couldn't find anything :(


----------



## ashleyg

Hi ladies! I posted this in third tri but thought I'd ask here too :)

Planned repeat C-section & getting labor started? Question!!!!

***I want to start this off by saying I'm not asking about starting labor NOW since I'm only 35.5 weeks. I'm asking about it when I'm a little further..


I went to labor and delivery a few weekends ago because I was having consistent contractions all day long and finally decided to go in after they weren't going away. I wasn't dilated or anything when I was checked but I was given something to stop them and was sent home with a prescription for pills to stop any contractions at home. I had my 34 week dr appt last week and my Dr. basically told me that once I hit 35 weeks that if I have any contractions/go into labor they won't try to stop it. Obviously he knows that I'm having a C section since he delivered my daughter via c section. 

But anyways! My question is I'm already SO uncomfortable at almost 36 weeks that I'm dreading having to go another 3 or so weeks Has anyone that has had a repeat c section tried to get labor started naturally (ex. nipple stimulation, sex, etc) around 37/38 weeks?


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, what about Anna? Just a suggestion because Annie is on your list and it is a bit similar... not sure if it's your and fob style though. I personally think Anna is a lovely name. 

Ashley, no experience here but want to say that I hope you are able to get more comfortable. Would your doctor do a vbac if you went into labor, or would he do the c section earlier than planned?


----------



## joeybrooks

Is anyone else having real pressure down there. I keep getting tightenings across my bump and also like a massive wave of pressure down there. The tightenings aren't sore, just uncomfortable but the pressure is sore and momentarily takes my breath away!


----------



## ashleyg

Starlight -thanks. He would just do the c section a little earlier than scheduled. The last 3 days or so I was getting a ton of contractions and tightness and cramps in my lower back and stomach. I was hoping it was going to lead to something but it just stopped. So idk if trying to naturally induce in another week or two would help move things along since I was getting those for a while


----------



## Starlight32

Joey, I've had some pressure/tightening but nothing painful. I'm guessing it's just bh??

Ashley, I have been crampy on and off and my ob said its just the body I preparing the labor. I don't think it means something is definitely happening but call your ob if yours get bad!


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies arthur and I are still in the hospital he's almost 48hrs old now and just dealing with the usual things that prematurity brings - mainly finishing these antibiotics and waiting for blood cultures to check he escaped infection with my waters going. His blood sugars have been a bit low, he latches on well but I've been giving top ups to help his sugars. There is an outside chance of going home later today but I'm bracing myself for it not working out... He looks a bit jaundiced to me and I asked the dr about it and he said he didn't look too bad but they could check his level..

Hope Georgia and Georgia are doing well!

Becy I love the name Alice sometimes we second guess our favourite choices I was the same all the way through with Arthur and the minute he appears it was the one that suited him the best and I shouldn't have questioned it!


----------



## Boo44

joeybrooks said:


> Is anyone else having real pressure down there. I keep getting tightenings across my bump and also like a massive wave of pressure down there. The tightenings aren't sore, just uncomfortable but the pressure is sore and momentarily takes my breath away!

I had some Braxton hicks just like this joey xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becy - how about: 
- Anne/Anna with nickname Annie 
- Harriet 
- Poppy
- Elizabeth (hundreds of good nicknames!)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Nothing happening here, pretty sure she isn't engaged or anything. I was hopeful that she would be on time or a bit early when I had contractions last weekend but I spent over an hour rotating on my ball last night and then (TMI) we :sex: but not even BH last night or this morning. :(


----------



## karlilay

Hey ladies, i have woken today with this really sharp pain across my tummy. Baby is happy, with steady heartbeat and wiggling around as normal, no plug etc etc. Any idea what it could be? It doesn't come and go, its constant.


----------



## Squig34

I think you should call in Karli if you're having constant pain. 

Can't help with any of the other questions! 

Boo, I hope Arthur isn't jaundiced but good that they're listening to you & will check. It would be great if you got home!

Baby isn't moving as much as I'd like these past few days but that sometimes happens when I'm busy & I've also been very tired. Just keeping an eye on things & will ring in if necessary; I have a scan on Tuesday too. She was fine on Friday even though I didn't think she'd been moving as much. It's so hard to know sometimes!


----------



## karlilay

I agree Squig it is hard to know, especially when your busy etc. I have the two others to run around after and i can guarantee at one point in the day i will have a 5 minute think of 'oh has the baby moved enough today?!' then i generally worry and then she normally boots me in the ribs lol.

My pain has gone now, it was awful but i couldnt move. Sitting still wasnt helping so i moved around the house slowly and it just decreased, just cleaned the garden and its gone all together now, so thinking it was probably trapped wind. Of course ill keep my eye on it though and ring later if it comes back or anything. 

Hope you've all had nice weekends. 

How are the little babies of the group doing today?


----------



## Boo44

Hope squiggle gets moving soon Squig. I still maintain I found monitoring movements such a responsibility and Arthur definitely stopped moving as much towards the end even though they say they shouldn't. 

Today was meant to be a surprise baby shower for me! My mum and family had organised it, it sounds so lovely lol. Hopefully we can have it in a week or two with a special guest, Arthur Harry x


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - I hope Arthur's results come back clear so you can go home if not today then very soon :hugs: the baby shower sounds lovely :)


joey - it sounds like braxton hicks to me too.


My contractions did stop as I thought they would, I can see this being a recurring theme until I give birth!

I'm really scared of going overdue :nope: DS was 2 weeks early but my waters going is what started labour, who knows what/when it will start this time around, the thought of still doing the school run for another 7 weeks fills me with dread.


Angel - do you have a breast pump? I know expressing is one of the things people swear by giving contractions.


Karli - it's impossible to say, our bodies aren't very helpful in pregnancy, it could be ligament pain, it could be baby pressing on a nerve, it could be prelabour or braxton hicks, the only way to tell is if the cramping continues or develops into something else.


----------



## Becyboo__x

My waters never went I was 8cm when I went to hospital and they had to break my waters because they were buldging likely stopping things happening sooner then they did tbh .. But another 5 hours and I had him when I went in .. I was 6 days over anyway :lol: had my induction booked and the lot 

This one I can't see coming anytime soon I'm thinking due date or over more over .. I've had all sorts of pains and pressure where I thought she might come but I just know it's not happening yet, aswell as movements I've noticed the pattern change but just my instincts I know nothings wrong she's just lazy as she perks up suddenly and continues normal again :shrug: 

In a way I'm hoping she stays put atm my mums gone on holiday today for 2 weeks :lol: just want my mum here for when it happens


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, someone told me I was huge yesterday. They tried to 'cover' by saying "oh you're just so skinny everywhere else so your bump looks big!' but then went on to saying how she hopes I'm using lotion to percent stretch marks etc. I see two small marks on the side of my bump, but honestly the skin on my bump looks stretched out even though it doesn't specifically have stretch marks (yet). I think it's just the type of skin I have.
> 
> I'm still carrying really high although I'm feeling her low by my pelvis sometimes. When baby drops, does this bump drop too?
> 
> Geralyn, good luck with the chiropractor today! If she's already flipped, will the session make her flip back? I don't know how it works!

I did the lotion and all kinds of special 'butters' for stretch marks. :( nothing worked! i look disgusting now. :( And yes your bump usually looks noticeably lower when she drops- however i just read that second babies don't usually drop til like active labor?



vaniilla said:


> Geralyn - I hope your appointment goes well :)
> 
> Dory - I think that's a lovely thing to do, I'm not sure what to suggest present wise apart from chocolate/biscuits. Maybe a nice mug or tea? I would say flowers but I'm not sure if those are allowed as many hospitals seem to have a no flowers rule but I'm not sure if that's just for the wards. Whatever you get I'm sure it will be greatly appreciated.
> 
> Edit : I'm getting period pain cramps every 3/4 minutes again, I didn't have any of this with DS, this pregnancy is determined to cause issues! I'm waiting an hour an taking paracetamol if they don't ease off, no point in calling dau as they'll ask me to go in so I can be stuck to a machine for 6 hours before being sent home. :dohh:

i have been getting weird period pain as well, i never had that with dd, and it's just a constant dull ache. but not all the time. like i'll get it for a while, it'll fade out, and then later i'll have it again. I have no idea!!! 




joeybrooks said:


> Is anyone else having real pressure down there. I keep getting tightenings across my bump and also like a massive wave of pressure down there. The tightenings aren't sore, just uncomfortable but the pressure is sore and momentarily takes my breath away!

The tightenings sound like bh, and mine ALWAYS take my breath away. i have been getting a lot more ina day than i used to. they suck.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Has anyone been given guidelines for second time mommies, on when to call or go to hosp? I have been wondering what kind of time frame i'm supposed to wait for with things before i go in or call. i'm getting nervous as it's getting that much closer.


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope Arthur and both Georgias are doing well :)

Sorry i cant help with the pains across the belly, but i have also been suffering with a lot of bh lately that take my breath away and the awful feeling of bulging pressure down below and he is still breech, i was told on Thursday that i will now be delivering my son at another hospital thats near the city due to being high risk and other factors with him, mind you the hospital is about 45mins away if not longer depending on traffic, compared to 5 mins for the one here :( i am glad tho that we are both being kept a close eye on but now that im delivering there im not sure if they will let me have him earlier like the other hospital agreed upon, we shall see.. hope that made sense and didn't confuse anyone lol and sorry for the long post!

I also worry about movements because im so busy i forget to take notice of when he moved throughout the day and have a lil panic attack, but so far he is all good


----------



## Starlight32

I've also been having troubles determining movement. I did a lot of walking yesterday and she did start moving a good bit after I settled down. I also walked this morning so I'm waiting to see if her movements pick up. I'm feeling her move, but it hasn't seemed as much as usual. My in laws are throwing a shower today so I'll feel guilty if I have to go in to get monitored, but obviously baby is number one priority. 

Mommyx, I don't think lotion helps with stretch marks because it just depends on the skin! The person who was going on about that to me was really annoying me, trying to tell me I need to use lotion etc. I barely know this person so it wasn't even like "friend to friend" advice. She also told me I shouldn't eat too much or baby would be too big and I would have to have a c section. I haven't had any growth scans because my fundal height has always been right on, but I don't think eating more = bigger baby anyway??


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh, back in the hospital waiting for another anti D injection. Last time I waited 4 hours and it was quiet.. Today looks pretty busy :dohh: OH was driving and we were distracted as unsure of the way and stopped really suddenly at a red light, the car jerked forwards 3 times and the belt tightened across the bottom of my bump. :dohh: Baby is moving fine and it barely hurt but I rang just to check and they wanted me in. I was too embarrassed to tell the midwife what happened so I said it was a cat running across the road!! :blush: It was so stupid. OH feels awful but it's just one of those things. I'm on my own here as OH had to take DS home for dinner. My dinner has consisted of some pecan nuts I had in my bag and a vending machine flapjack!


----------



## Dory85

Glad you're ok Angel - better to be on the safe side with the injection I suppose.

My first labour was so long that I tried to stay home as long as I could with my second foe fear of similar. As I've said before, I got to the hospital, spent 20 minutes on the monitor and then she checked and I was 10cm and fully effaced. I stood up to go to labour ward and his head started coming. I had similar happen this time too (stood to go to do them a urine sample and her head was coming so I couldn't move). They'd checked me three hours before and I'd only been 1cm with an unfavourable cervix. They showed more concern (because she was prem) once I was having 3 contractions in 10 minutes so I'd go for that or if you need more pain relief than what you have.

Afm - not much new happening. My parents have visited to meet Georgia (they live 350 miles away). She's pretty settled at the moment and just sleeps and feeds. I'm taking her to SCBU tomorrow because we left one of her teddies behind and to say our thank you's to them. I'm also dropping the breast pump back at the other hospital so will stop in at work while I'm there because they're doing a coffee morning for dementia awareness. I'm looking forward to showing her off. It's weird that she's 2 weeks old today because she's only been home a few days.


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, that sounds scary but glad things seem ok. Are they monitoring you or just the shot? I hate car rides. I have to go in one today, about 45 min both ways. Already feeling anxiety over it. Plus now I can't even go that long without having to pee.


----------



## Boo44

The one good thing about a shortened pregnancy was that my total weight gain ended up at 25lb which is far and away the least I've ever gained in pregnancy and I managed to go 3 pregnancies without any stretch marks on my tummy - woop! I do have them on my hips as a result of pregnancy but I can cope with that


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You need a new ticker Boo! 
Any update on the gorgeous Arthur? Xx


----------



## iakyri

Hey ladies. Sorry I haven't been around much to lurk or to update. I was in L&D the week before last due to high blood pressure. Stayed two nights and was sent home on bed rest with blood pressure meds, which have been doing a decent job in keeping it down. 

I saw the doctor Friday and I have a scheduled induction on Thursday the 19th. Worried about it and that it might end in a c section. Just three more days to go! Guess she is going to end up a May baby :)

I'm going to try and include a picture of her nursery, but I'm on mobile and not sure if it'll attach. 

https://imgur.com/uMCL0Lc
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Iakryi, those nursery colours are gorgeous together. 
Sorry to hear you have had troubles with BP but on the plus side you get to meet baby girl so soon. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I hope you're doing okay and not having to wait too long in hospital.

Iakyri - lovely nursery :) not too long till your induction now!


----------



## AngelofTroy

4 hours and counting.


----------



## AngelofTroy

They were apparently drawing it up at 7.10... It's now 9pm... Waiting on porters??!! I'll happily walk down and get it from the lab myself if it helps!!


----------



## Squig34

That's ridiculous Angel! Glad baby was otherwise ok though.

Iakyri, lovely nursery - good luck for Thursday :)

Love your new ticker Boo! I take it Arthur didn't have jaundice?

Dory, 2 weeks already! I know Georgia was born on 1st May, but that time seems to have flown in!


----------



## iakyri

Eek :/ BP is up for the first time since I've been on the meds: 177/106 and so I'm laying down drinking water and hoping it doesnt give me a repeat reading. 15 mins on my left side had it back down to 144/91 but dr. said two readings over 160/100 and I need to come back in to L&D. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Boo44

Late update here, we made some great strides forward today and Arthur's septic screen came back negative so he was taken off his IV antibiotics for good, also his blood sugars stabilised and so he doesn't have to have constant heel pricks any more. We were very close to going home but then his jaundice level came back just slightly over the treatment line, so he's still in tonight with me, on the phototherapy bed. Bless him it looks awful but he's taking it well. All being well if his levels stabilise tomorrow we are going home. Please say a prayer for that! We won't have done badly at all for 35 weeks if we get home after 3 days so I'm staying positive :) xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm just drained and exhausted

Georgia is doing amazingly well. She's spent three days in neonatal intensive care, tomorrow she's being moved to high dependency :dance: she's off the cpap machine (is that what it's called?) And now just has a little nasal tube but even that has been reduced. She's pulled it out a few times without I having an impact so they're going to try get without it at all very soon. 

The red cell antibodies did have an impact and she developed jaundice but her levels have dropped well below the treatment line and she doesn't need the light anymore. 

She's awake a lot more than i expected! And is just perfect.i got to have sent you skin with her for over an hour today :cloud9: 

The only issue we're having is I have no milk at all and I'm devastated. I've gone romantic expressing 2.5 mls to less than 0.3 mls and I jst don't understand why :cry: Georgia's nurse today is also the neonatal feeding specialist and she sat with me for ages. She tried hand expressing with me and a pump and she could ingredients get anything either. I feel like I'm completely failing right now

I was discharged today which has been hard but realistically she's still got a fair way to go so i couldn't stay forever. 

I haven't had a minute yet to catch up but I promise I'll have a good read tomorrow!


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, good gosh you've been waiting so long!

Iakryi, wow so close to delivering your baby! Sending good vibes for you bp to keep low. 

Pixie, oh no why no milk? Did you see a lactation specialist? Praying it comes in for you <3


----------



## GeralynB

I'm laying here trying to go to sleep and baby girl is making massive movements that I've never felt her do before. Maybe she's flipping?? Anyone know what it feels like when they flip?


----------



## Boo44

Big massive hugs pixie so glad Georgia is already coming out of intensive care and onto high dependency what a super star. The skin to skin sounds amazing :cloud9: My milk isn't in yet either they said Friday was day 0 so today is the start of day 3, and average is day 4 according to the midwives? I had to try hand expressing the other day and I got less than 1ml colostrum.... is there still a chance your milk will come in and you'll be able to express soon?
Thinking of you lots as you're discharged without her - stay strong mummy you're doing brilliantly xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I've been told to hand express 8-10 times a day. On day 1 I was able to get 2.5 mls of colostrum each time but yesterday I got nothing at all. It should really be increasing :-( 

Today is day 4 and I was so hoping I would wake up with milk but nope. 

There's still time I guess, I fed Xander for two years so there should be no problems. It may just be the 2litre blood loss and cocktail of drugs I've had 

First night home was OK. Up to express at 3 so got about 5 hrs sleep. This morning it's off to the hospital to see baby, then a post natal check. Hope you get Xander from School then back to the hospital when Carl gets home. by the time Georgia comes home a new baby, at home with my other little one will feel like a doddle :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sounds like all the early babies are doing really well! 

I didn't get out of the hospital until nearly midnight. Over 6 hours. They lost my injection and noone knew what was going on, the porters disappeared and then said they hadn't received the order. It was such a mess. I have lost all confidence in the hospital and I could hear all these ladies being induced and I was so jealous.


----------



## Dory85

Pixie, great news that Georgia's level of care has been stepped down but I'm so sorry you've been discharged without her. I know how devestated I was when I had to leave my little G. I think I cried solidly for an entire day and then had extreme highs and lows on the days I visited her. Fingers crossed she bounces back quickly. If I remember right she was born more that 24 hours after steroids which is a really good thing for her lungs.

Thinking of you.


----------



## Squig34

Glad to read how well the early babies are doing!

Big :hugs: Pixie for your milk supply issue. You're not a failure. I hope your milk comes in but giving Georgia your colostrum was a fantastic start for her & this is out of your hands, not something you've done.

Boo, FX for getting home today!

Last night I dreamt that they took my baby out to have a look at & then were going to put her back in for another few weeks. They rubbed her with moisturiser so she was really slippery & I was afraid of dropping her. Then my boobs started leaking rivers of milk. Of course this all made perfect sense at the time, although my dream ended before they actually put her back inside me :saywhat:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dreams are weird here too, ever since they thought she was breech I keep dreaming that they won't believe me when I tell them she's head down and cut me open against my will and yank her out. :( I also had a dream that a scan showed she had 2 heads!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yes she was, it was about 2 days I think. 

Starlight Georgia's nurse yesterday was the feeding specialist which is very lucky, today she isn't working as a nurse, she's just doing feeding so she's going to visit me. 

Angel what a mess! Are you going to make a complaint? I found the care very washy in antenatal too but since then it's been outstanding. Hopefully you'll be better looked after when you go in to have baby. Are the anti-d injections brutal? The steroids were pretty stingy and all the midwives kept saying you shout try that lol! 

Oh shit! Carls gone to work without giving me my injection :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

They're pretty painful but not unbearable or anything. I was so happy to get mine yesterday I practically cheered!:haha: Can you give the injection yourself? Or go to a walk in? Hope you can sort it. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Argh 

I think I over did it yesterday I did my usual tidying the house went outside with my son for a few hours sorting abit of the garden and then playing football (I've not played with him stuff like that for awhile :dohh:) felt bad but I felt fine .. My ex came over for abit and played aswell and with my son. He stayed awhile aswell even though I had a lot to get done school uniform ironed and both of us bathed etc it got late aswell I didn't end up getting into bed til 10:45 because he wanted a takeaway and offered to get me one too.

Woke up in agony :( my thighs are hurting I had no sleep I couldn't even turn in bed without just getting sharp pains :shrug: then strange dreams as others have said. 
I'm thinking it must be from doing too much in 1 day even though it doesn't seem like loads etc :nope: just feel awful hoping muscle soak bath might help


----------



## Becyboo__x

Glad the early babies are okay aswell!


----------



## AngelofTroy

37 weeks tomorrow and I have had enough. I am on a mission now, going to walk as much as is humanly possible, try my breast pump out and put chillies on everything until she is out! I know I probably have at least a month to go but I need to feel like I am doing something!


----------



## Dory85

Forgot to say that milk coming in can be delayed my pph and transfusion so fingers crossed that's all it is. Sounds like you've got the best support available (the infant feeding coordinator did my discharge and when I found out who she was I took complete advantage lol).

I'm normally fine with needles and yes, the steroids hurt after. I remember telling my husband about it when the midwife left the room. The struggled to cannulate me in labour too. I had a person trying to get a grey one (massive) in one each side and in the end they settled for a green (still pretty big). I felt so guilty because I do that to people at work numerous times on a daily basis lol!


----------



## vaniilla

Boo - fingers crossed that his levels are good so you can go home today :hugs: 

pixie - I'm sorry you're having feeding problems, hopefully it'll pick up soon, but you shouldn't feel bad, it's not because of anything you've done. I hope Georgia is able to go home soon.

Becy - have lots of rest, a warm bath should help too but the only thing that will really help is taking it as easy as possible and some paracetamol if you're getting pain. 


Angel - that's crazy, they may as well have admitted you just for an injection! hopefully you don't have too long to go - how far along do you have to be to get a sweep? (I always picture a miniature broom when I say that!). 


AFM - 34 weeks tomorrow, same old same old re:feeling like it's dragging now. :coffee::sleep:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't think the do a sweep until 40 weeks :( although I will be begging at my 38 weeks appointment next week. I'm not above crying on my hands and knees and/or bribery!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel before you resort to your hands and knees be sure you can get yourself back up again :rofl:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Angel before you resort to your hands and knees be sure you can get yourself back up again :rofl:

:haha:


----------



## karlilay

Were really creeping into June now arn't we?! I cant wait to see all your babies faces... and just thinkg Georgia, Arthur and Georgia will be a good month or so older than some of the earliest June babies. <3

Just submitted another wee sample to the docs, for UTI... :( Annoying, and don't know if there is any danger to baby if i have a active infection when she's born, but dare not google, it is awful for my anxiety.

Dory, ive been wondering with all thats been happening with you, hows your husband doing?


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, I'm trying to walk as much as possible now that I'm 37 weeks too! I did good over the weekend but already slacking this morning because I didn't walk as long as I should. And the weather might not cooperate this afternoon.

Term bump. Is it normal to be carrying this high at 37 weeks?
 



Attached Files:







0515161513.jpg
File size: 32.2 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Squig34

Lil_Pixie said:


> Angel before you resort to your hands and knees be sure you can get yourself back up again :rofl:

:haha: so true! 

Starlight, I saw a friend of mine on Saturday who is over 38 weeks & still carrying very high. Plus my SIL'S first didn't engage til she was in labour. So I don't think you need worry.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Angel I have never been offered a sweep until 41 weeks =( I think its because there is no 40 week appointment for second timers+


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Angel I have never been offered a sweep until 41 weeks =( I think its because there is no 40 week appointment for second timers+

Oh poo I'd forgotten that!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Angel, I'm trying to walk as much as possible now that I'm 37 weeks too! I did good over the weekend but already slacking this morning because I didn't walk as long as I should. And the weather might not cooperate this afternoon.
> 
> Term bump. Is it normal to be carrying this high at 37 weeks?

You can suddenly drop or it can happen quicker .. With ds I was really big and he suddenly went a strange shape and was really low last few weeks :lol:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've got a 40 week appointment with my 2nd?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well i don't know why? odd that. 

Your antenatal appointments


Your midwife or doctor will discuss the options and choices about what happens if your pregnancy lasts longer than 41 weeks. Your midwife or doctor should: 
use a tape measure to measure the size of your uterus
measure your blood pressure and test your urine for protein


40 weeks

You will have an appointment at 40 weeks if this is your first baby.
Your midwife or doctor should give you more information about what happens if your pregnancy lasts longer than 41 weeks. Your midwife or doctor should:
use a tape measure to measure the size of your uterus
measure your blood pressure and test your urine for protein


41 weeks

Your midwife or doctor should:
use a tape measure to measure the size of your uterus
measure your blood pressure and test your urine for protein
offer a membrane sweep
discuss the options and choices for induction of labour 
42 weeks

If you have not had your baby by 42 weeks and have chosen not to have an induction, you should be offered increased monitoring of the baby.

Just double checked and pulled that from the nhs website. :( bummer!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm not having a sweep anyway didn't with my son so I don't really need to go unless I wanted to ask anything etc.
I got the option to have a 40 week appointment wasn't a must etc .. :shrug: so I don't know


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - as the other ladies have said it's normal for baby to still be high, some don't drop until a bit before labour.

You can book appointments outside of the routine if you want to see your midwife (they just don't like to tell people).

I have my 34 week appointment and hospital tour this wednesday, although I've been to the delivery suite enough to know my way around now :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I can't remember anything about losing your plug ...

Is it normal to around now? And nothing happen.. I've got a tiny bit of stringy mucus stuff hoping it can slowly come out over a few weeks :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Mine has been coming out for months becy. Hopefully it does mean something though!! =) I'm going to query my midwife about having a 40 week appointment. I want a damn sweep haha. I can feel myself getting annoyed about being overdue already LMAO


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> I've also been having troubles determining movement. I did a lot of walking yesterday and she did start moving a good bit after I settled down. I also walked this morning so I'm waiting to see if her movements pick up. I'm feeling her move, but it hasn't seemed as much as usual. My in laws are throwing a shower today so I'll feel guilty if I have to go in to get monitored, but obviously baby is number one priority.
> 
> Mommyx, I don't think lotion helps with stretch marks because it just depends on the skin! The person who was going on about that to me was really annoying me, trying to tell me I need to use lotion etc. I barely know this person so it wasn't even like "friend to friend" advice. She also told me I shouldn't eat too much or baby would be too big and I would have to have a c section. I haven't had any growth scans because my fundal height has always been right on, but I don't think eating more = bigger baby anyway??

i ate loaaaaaaads with my first! i mean like two of each meal. It was nuts. i was starving. she was 8lbs. i only gained 30 lbs. i didn't hold back if i was hungry i ate. this time i'm hardly eating because i'm just never hungry. it's so different! curious to see how big he'll be and how much weight i'll gain at the end. 


*iakyri* thats nuts you're gonna see your baby so soon!!! congrats hun and lovely nursery. <3

so glad all the early babies are dong so well!!!!!!


I started losing my plug around 36 weeks with dd. I lost part of it this time around 30 weeks, which kind of made me nervous but nothing since. I keep looking though! Nothing yet.

also yesterday had a decent sized lunch (for me anyway) and haven't been hungry since. I mean i had a small salad, two slices of pizza, and the tiniest little bit of cake (birthday party for my bil). then i felt full all day. i had a small dinner hours later, and then i started going to the bathroom. Like couldn't sleep well all night, an was up a few times with bms (sorry tmi) but i haven't been able to go like that since being on the double iron pills. I'm concerned cause i dont know if it was just something i ate, a virus of some kind, or a clear out? got me nervous.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'll see what happens and ask Wednesday at my 38 week appointment 
I know if it comes out in a big blob then labour is likely going to happen soon had a read.. 

Doesn't help looking up signs of labour and it comes up with groin/pelvis pain/period type cramps/nausea and vomitting/lower back pain :lol: I'm getting all of that being past full term now I don't know why suddenly being sick has came about!


----------



## vaniilla

Everything I've read about the plug has been confusing, it coming out can be a sign of labour or it can be your body preparing weeks in advance since it can grow back. I never lost mine with DS so I'm guessing it went at some point during labour.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just think at this stage it's not going to come out and grow back again maybe earlier stage just having nearly 2 weeks left (unless go over) it not grow back be odd if it does :lol: I lost mine with ds and had bloody show day before I had him


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I lost mine it one huge clump with my first and had him within 24 hours :)


----------



## jalilma

Yesterday was a surprise shower for me.... Feeling way more prepared than I was! Thank goodness for that... In was starting to panic. I honestly don't remember ever losing any plug with any pregnancy (this is number 4)! Although this time I have had waaay more BH then any other time...


----------



## Dory85

I lost bits of my plug from around 28 weeks. With all of my pregnancies it has only been when it was brown with streaks of blood that labour was around the corner and when it's been like that it has come in abundance.

Georgia met my work colleagues today and they are all in love with her. One of the matrons asked if she is 'good' which I hate as a phrase in general and then later in the conversation told me that having her in a sling (she was in the ring sling) was making a rod for my own back. Grrr! She's waaaay more superior than me though so I felt like I couldn't tell her she's wrong. Instead I just stood there and was like 'nooo, it didn't create any problems for my other 2'.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sounds like all the babies are doing good :) I still can't believe 3 are already here, and it's at a point now where I wonder whether there will be more baby news when I log on here :) 

I honestly would prefer to go overdue! Going 2 weeks over would mean 6 more weeks which sounds like enough time to prepare. I'm not organised at all yet! 

Starlight I love your bump! It looks great, I don't think it matters being high or low at this point. 

Dory I dislike the 'are they good?' questions regarding newborns too, basically it's 'are they easy for you' but it sounds silly suggesting a baby can be good or badly behaved!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I lost mine it one huge clump with my first and had him within 24 hours :)

Exactly same with me :lol: 
I've not had anything earlier until today where it's getting to be stringy snot coloured stuff sorry tmi :lol: :shrug: I know it's normal but think being how many weeks I am it can only be a good sign thinks are going in the right direction!


----------



## Dory85

We'be borrowed a Poddle Pod from a friend to see if Georgia likes it before we buy one for her and OMG - I have been able to do so much without holding her. She is also winning all the cute points in our house today (I tried to post a photo but it was too big).

If this continues I would definitely recommend them! Baths on the other hand, she definitely does not like. She screamed the house down :-O


----------



## vaniilla

Thanks for the recommendation, I'm going to look up poddle pod it sounds good.

I too don't like the making a rod comments, are people really incapable of understanding that you can't spoil babies/carry them for too long? I remember getting those comments with DS.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm kind of upset about my appointment today although I may be being over dramatic...

I go to a practice and have primarily been seeing two obs. The ob I saw today didn't measure my fundal height so I asked him about it! He said he could tell by sight I was good with fundal height but quickly measured anyway. He said I was on target. But my husband could see the computer, and the ob wrote "36" cm instead of 37. Doesn't that mean I'm a week behind? I don't know if I should be worried or not. Also, he said my weight wad good, but the ob I saw last week told me I should gain weight (I did gain about half lb though) so I was worried about baby growing/ fundal height. 

I'm seeing another ob next week. There's eight in the practice so I have options but I have preferred two all pregnancy. Now I'm worried the ob I saw today is too lax.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - Fundal height is only a concern as far as I'm aware if it's out by more than two weeks and it should ideally follow a pattern. Do you know your previous fundal measurements? You might have always measured a week behind but that doesn't mean baby is small. 

On the weight gain, all the ob's will follow the same guidelines on how much you should gain but it will be a personal preference on what they like to see and some will prefer you to be on the smaller side and others prefer a more moderate increase.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yes Starlight, my midwives have all told me that 2 weeks either side for fundal height is absolutely normal.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Really done my pelvic floor in =( I have never really had a problem. But that cough I had (still have lightly) has really left me struggling. I can't hold it at all =( I'm actually wearing maternity pads as anything else is too thin. I can't even do a kegal as the pressure from baby is so intense. Really hope this isn't something long lasting =(


----------



## Becyboo__x

I never did pelvic floor exercises with ds got told to but thought nothing of it like an idiot :dohh: I regretted not after :lol:

I've suffered since having him not majorly but it's not great .. I've not been too bad with this one but coughing/sneezing I worry I might pee myself regularly :dohh: 
All I can suggest is trying to do the exercises even a little if possible :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hey ladies, its so hard to catch up with this thread it moves so quickly!

Hoping the 3 babies are happy & healthy 

Sorry for any of you suffering with problems atm, ive recently come down with a cold and cant seem to shake it :(
On a positive note I saw the specialist today and have agreed to let me have him on the 15th june, unless any problems pop up from now 
He is still really small so we will be in hospital for at least a couple days while they do all tests necessary and make sure both of us are okay! 
Im relieved this hospital is listening to my needs and doing everything possible to make this as comfortable for me as possible

Hugs xx


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, I've always measured right on target except for my 37 weeks appt where I measured 36. I'll ask the ob I see next week if it's still behind because I don't want baby to not be growing :( so scary. I'm still gaining weight, it's just been about a half pound per week in the last tri instead of a pound. I think their scale isn't as accurate as my scale at home becuase I'm wearing different clothes etc when I go to the ob. 

I keep forgetting to do kegels!

Ehj, what a relief the hospital is listening to your concerns!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> I'm kind of upset about my appointment today although I may be being over dramatic...
> 
> I go to a practice and have primarily been seeing two obs. The ob I saw today didn't measure my fundal height so I asked him about it! He said he could tell by sight I was good with fundal height but quickly measured anyway. He said I was on target. But my husband could see the computer, and the ob wrote "36" cm instead of 37. Doesn't that mean I'm a week behind? I don't know if I should be worried or not. Also, he said my weight wad good, but the ob I saw last week told me I should gain weight (I did gain about half lb though) so I was worried about baby growing/ fundal height.
> 
> I'm seeing another ob next week. There's eight in the practice so I have options but I have preferred two all pregnancy. Now I'm worried the ob I saw today is too lax.

don't worry about it hun. i had a few appts this time around where my fundal height dropped down to two weeks behind. MW was never worried. and then this last appt i was measuring back on track if not slightly ahead. Baby must've just had a growth spurt. They grow on their own terms remember. :) Two weeks behind or ahead is totally fine!That being said though, it's a huge reason i don't see men, is because they never seem like they take my concerns seriously. I only want to see a lady, because they listen to my concerns and always answer them! men are just like 'you're overreacting' but.... they don't know what it is to be a mama and be worried.



Becyboo__x said:


> I never did pelvic floor exercises with ds got told to but thought nothing of it like an idiot :dohh: I regretted not after :lol:
> 
> I've suffered since having him not majorly but it's not great .. I've not been too bad with this one but coughing/sneezing I worry I might pee myself regularly :dohh:
> All I can suggest is trying to do the exercises even a little if possible :hugs:

I never did them with dd. My mother did them, and had the same kind of stuff i did anyway, so i just figured well hell if it's got the same result i'm not bothering! I've never done them. I tried with dd but the sensation of it all irritates me for some reason so i just don't do it!



ehjmorris said:


> Hey ladies, its so hard to catch up with this thread it moves so quickly!
> 
> Hoping the 3 babies are happy & healthy
> 
> Sorry for any of you suffering with problems atm, ive recently come down with a cold and cant seem to shake it :(
> On a positive note I saw the specialist today and have agreed to let me have him on the 15th june, unless any problems pop up from now
> He is still really small so we will be in hospital for at least a couple days while they do all tests necessary and make sure both of us are okay!
> Im relieved this hospital is listening to my needs and doing everything possible to make this as comfortable for me as possible
> 
> Hugs xx



Aw i'm so happy you've got a date set! that's so awesome to have it there, so you KNOW when you're going to have him!!!! love it. and i love that you can relax a bit now! knowing they're listening!!!






AFM- i swear he's getting heavier and heavier and it's getting harder to sleep. I've been waking 2-3 times now for a pee pit stop. So annoying. This am i woke at 530 while dh was getting ready to go to work and i just couldn't go back. so here i am an hour later catching up on bnb....


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - I honestly don't think it's something you need to worry about, fundal measurement is not an exact science and if there had been a concern for growth your ob would have said. 

Ehj - that's great that you have a date, I'm glad to hear the hospital is doing what's right for you and baby, hopefully nothing comes up in the meantime. I hope your cold goes away soon, pregnancy seems to make all bugs last ages.




AFM - 34 weeks today, nothing new just the same old.


I can sympathise there, my pelvic floor is living up to the floor bit of the name, I don't get leaks every day but I'm having to wear tena light's :dohh: I don't know where the leaks are coming from but they're happening, I think long walks and sneezing are causing it but I'm not feeling anything when it happens. Glamorous, glamourous pregnancy :wine:


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies Arthur and I were discharged yesterday on day 3 after he had some successful phototherapy, I was so happy to come home! My almost 4 year old has been very emotional and whingey I think he's found it hard me being in hospital and he's quite sensitive so he's obviously been worrying but hopefully now we're home we can get some sort of routine back for him. My 2.5 year old on the other hand is completely unaffected by the whole thing!

Arthur is so completely gorgeous and utterly tiny, Im scared I'll break him! He had an unofficial weigh in before we left as he needed antibiotic dosing, and he was 5lb something. I've never had a 5lb er before! Tomorrow is his official weigh day 5 and im so hoping he hasn't lost enough to be readmitted... He's feeding well although my nipples are sore and need toughening up! It sometimes takes him a while to latch, but once he's on he feeds well and my milk is in and I can see it dribbling down his chin so that's good :) Hopefully he'll get quicker at latching as he gets bigger. I forget he's not meant to be here yet!

Can't wait to hear about all your babies - but then I'm only supposed to be 35+4 today so I might be waiting some time!


----------



## ehjmorris

Thats great news boo :) enjoy being at home with your lil man and other kids, hopefully you will get into a routine soon


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Glad to hear you are home and Arthur sounds like he is doing fab. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Great news boo, so glad he's home. 
EHJ great thar you have a date that you're happy with.
For the ladies worried about pelvic floor - I struggled to get mine back after my ds was born - I was doing the exercises but they just weren't working so I bought some kegel weights - they worked so well - I didn't have to use them for long and things were back as they were - very much recommend - NOT to be used in pregnancy though but handy knowledge for afterwards.


----------



## AngelofTroy

How are our 3 earlies doing, I keep hoping for more baby pictures :blush:


----------



## Tinky_82

Ladies are any of you getting period type aches on and off? I don't remember with ds bit have been getting them for a couple of days now.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm getting no pains. :-( But I do think that it's really common this late into pregnancy honey. Just keep an eye on the pain and make sure it's not contractions. Xx
I wish I was having pains though. Just something, anything to make me think that my body is getting ready! I think as I have zero going on I'm in this for the long haul.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Only one month to go Tinky! 
I'm holding out for tomorrow as it feels like another milestone reached. Xx


----------



## jalilma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Really done my pelvic floor in =( I have never really had a problem. But that cough I had (still have lightly) has really left me struggling. I can't hold it at all =( I'm actually wearing maternity pads as anything else is too thin. I can't even do a kegal as the pressure from baby is so intense. Really hope this isn't something long lasting =(

Me too... Just getting over a cold and it was horrible... At one point in was worried my water broke!


----------



## Dory85

I'm so pleased you've both been discharged Boo. How are you finding having him home? I was on such a high for the first few days and it's all catching up with me. I have entered official newborn days with sleep deprivation a plenty. 

I'm pretty sure Georgia has laryngomalacia (floppy larynx) because she males the exact same noises as my son did and has a stridor. It's pretty common in a mild form but when we saw the consultant for my son he was concerned about whether he had reflux too because that can cause further problems and I'm pretty sure Georgia is suffering with reflux, bless her. I'll ask the hv about it on Thursday (weigh day).

As requested Angel. Let's gets that oxytocin flowing...
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1463495560646.jpg
File size: 57.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Dory85

How is your Georgia, Pixie?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh Dory she is so beautiful!!


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - that's such a cute photo! :cloud9: is that the poddle she's lying on? I'm sorry to hear she's suffering from reflux and possibly larynx problems, what can they do for it?

Boo - it's great news that ds has been able to go home!

Tinky - I get period pains alongside mild contractions, it normally comes on when I've done too much. They're quite normal but if you get tightenings alongside them or they get more painful you should call your midwife to be on the safe side.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Tinky_82 said:


> Ladies are any of you getting period type aches on and off? I don't remember with ds bit have been getting them for a couple of days now.

I've been getting them the last few weeks some days it goes others it sticks around. Had them yesterday quite a lot but nothing today think it's common just if it gets intense etc and have other symptoms then ask midwife about it incase


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy full term Angel

And happy 34 weeks vaniilla


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy full term Angel. Xx

How is everyone approaching the end so quickly! My pregnancy suddenly feels like time is standing still. :-( 
I hope this feeling passes, otherwise it will be a VERY long month. Lol xx


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - was it you considering a homebirth? I can't remember who it was but a lot of you are full term/close to and it must be coming up soon.


----------



## Squig34

Happy 34 weeks Vaniilla & 37 weeks Angel!

Such a cutie, Dory :)

Great news on getting home Boo! My little Squiggle is about 5.5lbs & she's a week behind Arthur! (34+5). Sounds like he's making great efforts with bf'ing so hopefully you'll both get your rhythm soon.

Pixie, hope all good with you?

Great that you've got a date you're happy with ehj :)

AFM, today I confirmed that I'll be having a section so it's 31st May - 2 weeks today! I'm getting steroids next week. I need to find out other stuff like when to fast from - I've to be there at 1.30pm so I'd like to think I can eat & drink in the morning!


----------



## GeralynB

Tinky_82 said:


> Ladies are any of you getting period type aches on and off? I don't remember with ds bit have been getting them for a couple of days now.

Yes, I have been getting them on and off the last couple weeks.

I just had maternity photos done today. Can't wait to see them


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ehj I'm so glad they're listening to you and have given you a date - I can't wait to see more babies! 

My pelvic floor isn't my friend right now, it's fine but when I need a wee I need to go NOW! I never did the exercises either- honestly I don't think anyone ever does 

I'm not sure where I last updated with Georgia, so I'll start from today. 

She's just amazing! She's been moved from neonatal intensive care and into high dependency over night. She's not jaundiced anymore, she doesn't need any air at all and they've removed all the wires that were monitoring her. All she's left with at the minute is the iv fluids, a feeding tube and an o2 monitor. 

After I arrived this morning they moved her from an incubator to a cot and put her in clothes for the first time and it just changes everything :cloud9: she's so so tiny but she's just ploughing on all the time. 

They started giving her milk yesterday (formula because I didn't have any milk at all :cry: ) but this morning they removed it all because she hadn't digested any of it. My milk came in over night and she's been on 50/50 feeds and has started digesting it perfectly so maybe the formula was just too much :shrug: 

She's maintaining her temp fine but it has been disgustingly hot in there today so they have said not to be too disappointed if she has to go back in the incubator. 

Carl is there now and he's just text to say they may move her into special care over night and remove the o2 monitor as she just doesn't need it :dance: . The only thing that might stop her is she hasn't tried feeding at all yet. Until yesterday she was only on an iv for fluids, no milk at all. 

Pics as requested :cloud9: I swear my little rainbow is going to take on the world one day, she is so so strong. 

Yesterday 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160516_111150_zpsrh6alwq4.jpg

Today 
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160517_124325_zpslavcf2wk.jpg


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - she's adorable! it's fantastic news that she's no longer in high dependency, hopefully she'll start feeding soon and get to go into scbu.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh wow Pixie, what a strong and beautiful little lady you have there!! Has Xander been able to meet her yet?


----------



## Dory85

Pixie - thanks so much for the update and what fantastic news! She sounds like she's improving by the day. 

Chuffed for you that your milk has come in too. Get on that pump and get expressing to try and keep it there.

Personally, I found once they removed the monitors I relaxed a bit because I was obsessed with them. Still couldn't stop staring at the apnoea monitor light though lol.

Fingers crossed the cot means more cuddles for you too. It did for me. Putting her in your top will help her temperature and your milk production too.


----------



## Tinky_82

Pixie what a fantastic update! So glad to hear how well she's doing and pleased your milk has come in.


----------



## ehjmorris

Tinky_82 said:


> Ladies are any of you getting period type aches on and off? I don't remember with ds bit have been getting them for a couple of days now.

Yes mine have been happening for about 4 weeks now, accompanied by some quick sharp stabbing pains down below, cant quite figure out where tho


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy 34 weeks vanilla and full term angel! 

That's great you're home with Arthur boo :) sounds as though he's doing amazing! 

Oh my goodness both georgias are so so cute and teeny :cloud9: sounds as though all the early babies are doing so well. 

I had my 36 week scan today, baby estimated to be 5lb 10oz at the moment but consultant seems to think its growing slightly on the smaller side when looking at charts and said she's not keen for me to be overdue as apparently placenta deteriorates and baby can actually get smaller after that point? So she said either no more scans but to book in an induction on or before due date, or I can have another scan at 39 weeks so they can recheck and decide then. I chose the scan option as that seemed to make more sense. I went into natural labour with DS and don't like the idea of being induced but in a way it would be easier with sorting childcare and the 45 min car journey to hospital.


----------



## ehjmorris

Lil_Pixie said:


> Ehj I'm so glad they're listening to you and have given you a date - I can't wait to see more babies!
> 
> My pelvic floor isn't my friend right now, it's fine but when I need a wee I need to go NOW! I never did the exercises either- honestly I don't think anyone ever does
> 
> I'm not sure where I last updated with Georgia, so I'll start from today.
> 
> She's just amazing! She's been moved from neonatal intensive care and into high dependency over night. She's not jaundiced anymore, she doesn't need any air at all and they've removed all the wires that were monitoring her. All she's left with at the minute is the iv fluids, a feeding tube and an o2 monitor.
> 
> After I arrived this morning they moved her from an incubator to a cot and put her in clothes for the first time and it just changes everything :cloud9: she's so so tiny but she's just ploughing on all the time.
> 
> They started giving her milk yesterday (formula because I didn't have any milk at all :cry: ) but this morning they removed it all because she hadn't digested any of it. My milk came in over night and she's been on 50/50 feeds and has started digesting it perfectly so maybe the formula was just too much :shrug:
> 
> She's maintaining her temp fine but it has been disgustingly hot in there today so they have said not to be too disappointed if she has to go back in the incubator.
> 
> Carl is there now and he's just text to say they may move her into special care over night and remove the o2 monitor as she just doesn't need it :dance: . The only thing that might stop her is she hasn't tried feeding at all yet. Until yesterday she was only on an iv for fluids, no milk at all.
> 
> Pics as requested :cloud9: I swear my little rainbow is going to take on the world one day, she is so so strong.
> 
> Yesterday
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160516_111150_zpsrh6alwq4.jpg
> 
> Today
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160517_124325_zpslavcf2wk.jpg

What a difference it does make, she is so precious and im glad she is getting there step by step, are you guys able to get cuddles yet?

When ever I see pictures now, im like okay you can come out now lil man haha but im only 34 weeks today so a bit more cooking for me


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, wow your baby will be born soon! What made you decide to go with a c section?

Tinkerbelle, sounds like an eventful appointment. I'm hoping the next scan goes well <3 I'm worried about being over due because of those risks!

Glad the early babies are doing well <3

I'm trying to get baby to drop. I couldn't walk this afternoon because of weather. I'm trying to widen my pelvis by doing things I read online. It probably won't even work!


----------



## Boo44

Love reading the updates on the Georgia's it sounds like they've had quite a different ride than Arthur. I'm lucky he didn't go to SCBU at all. Both girls are completely gorgeous! I'll attach a pic of baby boy
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## GeralynB

This is from today's maternity shoot. I can't believe he's not going to be the baby anymore
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo Arthur is so beautiful! I'm so glad he didn't need to go to special care - those extra days really do make such a difference

Starlight I know it's a little different but Georgia didn't engage until labour and it wasn't a problem at all


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, cute picture!

Pixie, I'm getting paranoid that my pelvis is too small or something. The ob will check my cervix next week at my appt so I'm planning on asking her a bunch of questions. I'm that annoying patient!

We got more clothes at our shower so I think we are set... just have to do more laundry and organizing now!


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I think that an extra scan sounds like a good idea, at this point baby's growth may not be worrying at the next scan and you might not need the induction after all. 

Boo - Arthur is so cute, I'm glad to hear he's doing well :)

Geralyn - lovely photo, he's adorable. 


Pixie - I hope Georgia has been able to stay in the cot today and is doing well :hugs:


We have our hospital tour today, I'm excited! I can't wait until we go in for the real thing.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's exciting vanilla - our hospital doesn't offer tours :/ how sad is that ?! I have had two children there mind so i know what to expect i guess. (80's chic with broken tvs :haha: ) 

Pixie- super cute picture :) 

gerayln- i can't quite believe it either, it's odd when the youngest gets promoted to big brother!! I hope he takes to it well. He is a bit clingy bless him. 

afm- finally have an appointment tomorrow! Felt like a long slog (5 weeks just over) 
Just noticed that she never even gave me a pot to pee in. So i have to go out in the rain and do that now. I think baby is super low atm, i have that tell tell bowling ball feeling between my legs and it's very painful to walk anywhere. On and off period type pains also. This is all fairly standard though and i still always end up overdue so i'm not by any means encouraged by it. My cough has almost completely gone; which is great as it means i have stopped wetting myself hahaha. 


Anyone have anything left to buy ? 

I'm going to buy a wrap/sling. As my ergo is too big for an infant(i don't have the insert) and not very practical for around the house. 

I need nappy bags for my hospital bag. ughh. 
I used all my maternity pads lol so i need more of them. 
Going to get some liners for the nappies as i'm not sure what to expect from the early days poop in my pretty new nappies haha. 
Will need to get some snacks for my hospital bag. 

mostly i'm prepared now. These days everything can be delivered within 24 hours so it's not a big deal is it really ? You could probably wait until the day after baby arrived to buy everything haha. I'm wishing i had purchased the halo bedside sleeper thingy now, it's 200 quid so i'll wait and see. Like I said I can always just order it when i need it. 

The biggest thing for me right now is the state of my house. Being ill coupled with being a whale has really screwed my routine up. everywhere looks like a bomb has gone off. My husband has been trying but he has basically be working then coming in and helping with dinner etc. doing all the hoovering; but it's the general bombsite look of the place that is the problem haha. To top it off the council missed our wheelie bin yesterday so i don't even have an outdoor bin :/ So i get to drive that to the dump and get rid of it/empty it somehow (cheers eh) and in the mean time i have rubbish piling up. I'm having to use my green bin for general waste (which should be garden waste only) so i'm going to have to empty that also. ughhhh. Really getting my monies worth from that council tax eh haha.


----------



## joeybrooks

So pleased that all our early babies are doing well, they are all so adorable.

Geralyn, I love the maternity photos. I'd love to do something like that.

I'm off work now and have been fortunate enough to be able to keep on top of the house work, even though I'm supposed to be relaxing. It would stress me more if it wasn't ok so I'm helping myself in a roundabout way.

I really don't have much left to buy. I need some nursing bras but just gonna get a few cheap ones until my milk comes in and I can get properly measured. I had a repair to get done to the hood of my car seat and I collected it today, all for the grand total of £10! My nursery is sitting perfect and I've so little left to do I just packed my baby bag lol. I do need to sort out an overnight bag for myself as with my BP behaving the way it is, I can see a night or two at the hospital on the horizon. I have my proper hospital bag all ready to go but not taking that in if the baby isn't coming yet.

BP yesterday was 173/105 but with some gentle relaxation we got it downa little. Midwife said it is very important that I take it easy and relax as I'm not on any BP medication but as I'm sure all of you with other children and working partners will understand how difficult that can be.

Midwife struggled to hear heartbeat yesterday and said she thinks he is sitting back to back. She also mentioned a lot of fluid around the baby, "they have mentioned that, haven't they". Eh no, they haven't. I asked if that was good or bad and she said it was neither, it just was, so cue Google and of course I read horror stories so I'm staying away and will ask midwife again to elaborate when I see her.


----------



## Dory85

Rhi - it sounds like everything is coming together for you. You're right - pretty much everything can be bought online and delivered the next day now. We were not prepared for Georgia arriving and had no idea how long she'd be in hospital for. We had everything sorted the day after she was born because we didn't even have a mattress for her on the day.

How is your Georgia doing today, Pixie? Is she still out of the incubator. I have opened a window today for the first time since our G came home. I've been so paranoid about her getting cold. Does she have a little woolly hat?

Boo - I hope Arthur is settling in well?

I find I'm checking the thread all the time now that the first ladies are reaching 37 weeks. I hope we'll continue to have a Babies that were Due in June thread when they've all arrived though I expect it won't move as fast as this one because we'll all be so busy.

Afm - I'm off to breastfeeding cafe today just to build my support network really. Georgia has fed a lot less over the last 24 hours and I'm finding it more difficult to trust that she will feed when she needs it than I did with my previous babies. It's weigh day tomorrow though and she should be at least back to her birth weight by 2 weeks old so we'll see how she's doing. I'm not sure if I mentioned before that she has a posterior tongue tie that I feel we're coping with quite well other than reflux. I've been undecided whether to go ahead and get a referral to have it snipped but if she's not gaining weight j absolutely will. My son had to have his done twice but he had a 90% anterior tie.


----------



## Dory85

Nearly forgot my daily contribution to Angel's oxytocin surge ;-)
 



Attached Files:







20160518_120557.jpg
File size: 27.2 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Squig34

I'm just dying with the cuteness of all your adorable babies! They are just so snuggleable! I'm glad to read that all of them are making good progress :)

Happy 34 weeks ehj!

Starlight, my gut instinct is that a section is best for this baby. It's not what I wanted, but her wellbeing is the most important thing.

Rhi, I got a stretchy Hana Baby wrap as I was advised the material is a bit lighter since our babies are little summer ones. Can't wait to try it out with my actual baby in it!!
We also still need to buy baby's furniture. It's all coming from Ikea; we know what we want, it's just a question of buying it & me making space to fit it in the room that will be hers... We're only going to build the changing table & chest of drawers initially as that's all we'll need.


----------



## Dory85

Squig34 said:


> Rhi, I got a stretchy Hana Baby wrap as I was advised the material is a bit lighter since our babies are little summer ones. Can't wait to try it out with my actual baby in it!!

The Hana Baby Wrap is lovely. It's the one we recommend in our sling library to parents interested in a stretchy wrap. Good choice!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm still very disorganised. I need to buy mattresses for the pram carrycot, the Moses basket and the cot. I need a changing bag. I also need a pump and some more clothes appropriate for nursing but I think I will wait and see how it goes first. I really want a sling or wrap but I've been left so confused by how many there are that I've been put off! 

My house is an absolute mess at the minute too! We're currently sleeping on a mattress in the spare room whilst we sand and paint our bedroom. There are clothes everywhere. I need to order some blinds, and there are numerous bits of DIY that need doing :wacko:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah i have been eyeing up the hana :) Thank you both! 

I think i'm looking at the shorty? I'm wondering if it makes much difference ? I'm about 5ft but have never used a stretchy type before so i hadn't even thought about it not fitting :S ? but the fact they make a short one makes me think i need it?


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Boo -* So glad you're home now!!! that's such great news!


*Tinky - * I didn't have it with dd either but yes i've had a few of them here and there, but nothing that can be timed. just enough to be like hey! that hurts!


*Angel * happy full term!!!!

*Vanilla * Happy 34 weeks!!!!

*Teeny- * I kind of feel the same way, i feel just stopped in time. but then i think wow this weekend i'll be 36 weeks!!! that's awesome and means only 4 weeks left! because of the size of this kid and the way he keeps pressing i'm really hoping i don't go the full four, but i'll be happy if he waits til 37 at least. 

*Pixie -* Oh she is so lovely, and i'm so glad she's doing so well!!!! all these photos are making me jealous :haha:

*Starlight * have they said something to you about your cervix not being big enough? i was checked with dd the when i was first pregnant and they said it was plenty big in there lol. But i hope the walking and things help you, it never did anything for me!!!

*Rhi - * your hosp doesn't have tours? that's so weird!!!! And jeez, 5 weeks is a long time in between appts. My breastpump arrives today or tomorrow, but the only other things i need are later, when baby has like teeth, or the infant tylenol for when we do shots and things if there is a reaction. other than that i don't need anything thankfully! oh and diapers and wipes. i have a few but waiting to see baby size before really buying. Our hosp provides all that while there so it shouldn't be an issue really! And i agree about the house. I have just cleaned all the upstairs on monday, couldn't do anything yesterday as had places to be but the first floor is on the agenda for today and i'll feel better i believe. Its a mess.


*Ehj* happy 34 weeks!


----------



## Becyboo__x

38 week appointment today 

All perfect she's really far down and as midwife says ready anytime now I'm the right position and really low so it's a waiting game :lol: she said aswell she won't come out of where she is at this stage which is good news!
Bloods still borderline which I thought by now would be abit higher as I've been on iron tablets they obviously are just keeping it stable at least that's something .. Her heads right down, back on my hip which hurt like hell when she pushed to feel! And her knees are curled up around my stomach :)

Still losing parts of my plug she also said this is good signs at this stage because it doesn't grow back this late into pregnancy just to watch for it fully coming away now :) having so many pains right down in my foof :nope: I really struggled the walk to school but I've been on my feet most the day anyway getting last bits with fob as he wanted me to help him pick some bits after I kept pestering him as he hasn't got her a single thing yet etc :lol: 

But fingers crossed anyway she won't be late if so not too late! :lol:

I have another appointment too never asked she said 1st June so I'll be 39+6 and I get a sweep offered then


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Just spent the last couple of hours reading this thread, congrats to those who have already had their June babies.
Hope you don't mind me joining/lurking, not sure how I've missed this thread so far :dohh:
I'm due on the 19th with my fifth, he will be our first little boy :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Just spent the last couple of hours reading this thread, congrats to those who have already had their June babies.
> Hope you don't mind me joining/lurking, not sure how I've missed this thread so far :dohh:
> I'm due on the 19th with my fifth, he will be our first little boy :)

Welcome. :flower: It's always nice to welcome new ladies. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Helloo. Welcome =)


----------



## Tinky_82

Boo - great that Arthur is doing so well - he's so handsome. 

Geralyn - what a sweet picture

Dory - she's beautiful 

Welcome mum22tt #3

AFM - I've been sent for a growth scan on Friday due to a slow growth curve but I think everything should be fine - they're just following the new guidelines with personalised fundal height charts. I'm 35+ 5 and measuring 35 but my fundal height has only gone up by 1 week in 2 weeks.


----------



## Squig34

Tinky, I think they take growth spurts, going by my own experience - some weeks Squiggle doesn't seem to have grown but she catches up within the fortnight. So probably nothing to worry about but good that they're checking you out.

Becy, good news!

Welcome, mum22ttc#3.

Rhi, the sizes depend on your clothes size. I got the shorter wrap. I'm a size 12 & I can comfortably get that size on & then tie it at the back. I expect it might even tie around the side once baby is born & my tummy is flatter. I think it's size 16+ is the larger wrap. So I imagine the small will be ample for you!


----------



## Tinky_82

Squig34 said:


> Tinky, I think they take growth spurts, going by my own experience - some weeks Squiggle doesn't seem to have grown but she catches up within the fortnight. So probably nothing to worry about but good that they're checking you out.
> 
> Becy, good news!
> 
> Welcome, mum22ttc#3.
> 
> Rhi, the sizes depend on your clothes size. I got the shorter wrap. I'm a size 12 & I can comfortably get that size on & then tie it at the back. I expect it might even tie around the side once baby is born & my tummy is flatter. I think it's size 16+ is the larger wrap. So I imagine the small will be ample for you!

Thanks Squig I think it may be linked to work as well - it's been pretty full on this past fortnight but should ease up now. I'll just try not to worry.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

hearing about growth scans etc freaks me out... i haven't been measured since 28 weeks (where she didn't even make a note of it(?! am i alone in this ?! whenever i come on here i get the impression everyone else is having much more hands on care... i also don't have a personal growth chart!?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> hearing about growth scans etc freaks me out... i haven't been measured since 28 weeks (where she didn't even make a note of it(?! am i alone in this ?! whenever i come on here i get the impression everyone else is having much more hands on care... i also don't have a personal growth chart!?

I've only been measured 3 times, once at 28 weeks, once at 32 and again at 34, even then the midwife don't seem to interested, just kind of lightly lays the tape measure on my stomach and writes down a number. Fundal height has never been accurate for me so it doesn't bother me to much really.
I do have a customised growth chart though, I'm not sure how accurate mine will be as have never had one before, I have heard they're not overly reliable though :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hi mum22ttc#3 and welcome :flower: 

My fundal height measurements were always wildly out but no one ever cared much. I don't think they mean too much really unless there's no growth at all :shrug: 

Rhi it definitely sounds like your care has been much less involved than everyone else's. I was always counting progress by ticking down the appointments, it would have pissed me off to have to wait so long between appointments 

Georgia has had another great day :dance: they were due to remove her iv fluids over night tonight but because she's done so so well they've taken her off early. She still needs the cannula but only for her antibiotics, so she won't be hooked up to anything most of the time. 

And she's been moved to special care! :dance: :cloud9: literally the only thing left now is feeding. She hasn't had a try at breastfeeding yet but they have said at her gestation it's a bit of a stretch, but because she was such a great weight it's worth a try 

Also, from only being able to express 2mls and Georgia being 100% formula fed yesterday morning, they'd initially switched to half and half bm/formula and tonight they've changed it to 100 breast milk because there's enough to last her till tomorrow afternoon and she doesn't need any top ups! 

Unfortunately things aren't going so well at home :-( xander has just cried hysterically for an hour because he misses Georgia and wants her to be home with us. He's sad that she doesn't have any numbers anymore (meaning the monitors) because he needs the numbers to know she's doing well and he's scared to sleep because he'll have nightmares about her. He's only 4 years old and we've been so careful to be positive about everything (in fact everything has been positive! She hasn't had one setback) it's amazing how much these little minds pick up :cry:


----------



## Tinky_82

Oh Pixie, great news about Georgia - she is such a little trooper and you're doing brilliantly. I'm so sorry about Xander - it must be so hard for him to understand what's going on and he sounds pretty sensitive like my ds. It's so sweet how much he cares about Georgia but it must be horrible seeing him so upset. I have no advice I think will help but sending :hugs:

Rhi it does sound like your care is a bit lax - I think I've had one extra appt as my midwife gives the same number of appointments to 1st time and subsequent mothers. I think Wales (where I live ) has recently introduced even more stringent guidelines than the rest of the uk hence my referal.


----------



## Squig34

Pixie, great news about Georgia! Poor wee Xander, kids worry so much about things you wouldn't think of but if he's telling you what he's worried about, then at least you can do your best to reassure him :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

That's great news about Georgia, Pixie. My little G was 34+4 and although she didn't manage it much and sometimes at all, she was able to latch and had her suck reflex do hopefully it's the same for yours. 

Afm - Georgia gets weighed tomorrow and I'm really obsessing about it. I hope I'm just being a bit neurotic for no reason but I'm paranoid because she lost more weight than my other babies and doesn't feed as well as they did either because she gets so tired. Crossing my fingers she's hit her birth weight.

I'm going to mention her reflux to the hv tomorrow too. She's choked 3 times today with bulging eyes, flailing arms, arched back and I've had to throw her forwards to try and clear it. I think it might be time to get her tongue tie assessed again and see if they can cut it with it being so far back. If that doesn't help I think I'll need to take her to the gp.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> hearing about growth scans etc freaks me out... i haven't been measured since 28 weeks (where she didn't even make a note of it(?! am i alone in this ?! whenever i come on here i get the impression everyone else is having much more hands on care... i also don't have a personal growth chart!?

I thought they did it at every appointment :shrug: 
They have me since I think 28 weeks.. So every 2 weeks from then .. 

Then gets put down in my notes but in fairness she doesn't go to much effort it's barely point in doing it as she does it so quick :nope: but think it's needed so they can roughly see that baby is growing..


----------



## GeralynB

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Just spent the last couple of hours reading this thread, congrats to those who have already had their June babies.
> Hope you don't mind me joining/lurking, not sure how I've missed this thread so far :dohh:
> I'm due on the 19th with my fifth, he will be our first little boy :)

Welcome! I added you to the front page


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> hearing about growth scans etc freaks me out... i haven't been measured since 28 weeks (where she didn't even make a note of it(?! am i alone in this ?! whenever i come on here i get the impression everyone else is having much more hands on care... i also don't have a personal growth chart!?

I didn't see anyone between 28 and 34 weeks Rhi and I don't think I have a personalised chart, I certainly haven't seen it. I've only had an extra scan because at 36 weeks she was suspected breech otherwise I'd know very little.


----------



## Starlight32

I don't think we have anything let to buy before baby comes. We never got a swing so we may have to get that mast minute. I think I asked this before... but does anyone get by without a swing/bouncer?

I need more nursing friendly clothes but I'm not sure what to get and where to get it. 

Squig, definitely with your gut. It's good they let you decide. I would get one too if it was best for baby!

Mommyx, the ob hasn't said anything. I just have a paranoid feeling that my pelvis is too tiny or something and that's why baby hasn't dropped. I'm feeling so much pressure on my pelvic bone and not on my cervix. 

Mum22, welcome! :)

Dory, keep us updated on her weight. Hopefully the reflux improves <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

38 weeks today!

Just 14 more days to go!!

Losing more and more plug too which must be good :) she's really low think they say it's lightening? When there heads engaged and you feel a lot lighter etc .. My bump doesn't even feel as big either now


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

So the cold from hell has finally lifted. And I'm getting Tooth ache again. This is a nightmare. In the same Tooth I had the work on a few months ago. I need some antibiotics I think =( I wonder if the midwife can prescribe anything for it ?! I have a 9.30 appointment. Otherwise I best ring the drs and get a separate appointment. I hope they don't make a huge fuss again. They really hate giving out anti biotics for dental problems. They want you to use the dentist. Which is fine but I already had the work done and he said there was a Chance it would get re infected whilst I waited to have the full root canal (after baby) if I go to mY dentist he will give me antibiotics but charge me a consultation fee.... so I dno what to do =( really fed up =(


----------



## vaniilla

Welcome to the group mum22tt #3! :wave: 


Dory - I hope Georgia's weigh in goes well today :hugs: I hope they're able to do something asap for the tongue tie and reflux.




Tinky - I hope the growth scan goes well even though it sounds like you won't need it it's still nice to see lo again :)

RHI - I only had a growth scan because of my bmi and it was the shortest scan - 2 minutes tops - DH was parking the car and by the time he'd come in we'd long finished.

I'm sorry to hear you're having tooth ache again, see your gp or dentist asap - midwives can't prescribe anything. Tell your doctor that you've seen a dentist for this problem and that you were made aware that the infection might return which it sounds like it has, they really have no basis to turn you away. :hugs:


Becy - Happy 38 weeks! brilliant bump pic :) you're so close now! all the signs seem really positive, hopefully she'll be here very soon :dance:


AFM , I had the hospital tour yesterday and they didn't tell me anything new, the delivery room they showed us is the one I stayed in :haha: I know my way around there pretty well now and was hoping they would discuss visitors etc but they didn't. 


One more day till the weekend and one week till half term! :happydance:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I rang the drs surgery and the woman on the phone basically told me to go away. She actually said "dental is dental and medical is medical you will need to go away and speak to your dentist not us" Charming. Basically going to cry. I have to go down there now aswell for my appointment =(


----------



## vaniilla

Is it the doctor or receptionist that said that? neither really have the right to say that, you're not going in to to the surgery for a root canal but for antibiotics which also falls under the remit of the doctors. I would complain, this is ridiculous.


----------



## joeybrooks

Rhi do you still haven t pay the fee at the dentist as you're pregnant. All my fees, provided it isn't a non nhs procedure, are waived whilst pregnant.


----------



## karlilay

Oh Rhi i feel so sorry for you, along with my constant thrush, and UTI i also have developed a abcess yesterday, i rang the doctors and they put some amoxocillin straight out. Iv only had them for just over 24 hours but feel better already, and i couldn't even talk yesterday.

Maybe ring up the dentist. And say you can't get there for one reason or another and can they just prescribe you some. I hate going all the way to the dentist for them to say they can't treat you and then prescribe you antibiotics.

Not much going on with me, i nearly phone labour ward last night because the baby was hurting me with movements constantly from 1pm-9pm ish. they were so big and aggressive and she wouldn't sleep at all or rest i thought i was either going into labour or there was something wrong with her. I actually fell asleep at 9pm, because i'd been up all night with horrendous tooth ache so didnt ring in the end, but i did spend alot of yesterday taking various pain killers and antibiotics so im hoping maybe that had a little something to do with her wiggling. She seems back to normal patterns today though.


----------



## AngelofTroy

When my husband needed antibiotics from the dentist they left me his prescription to pick up from reception!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Midwife appointment went fine. Not much to say really.

Vanilla- it was the receptionist. I told her I just wanted the antibiotics and she basically didn't care "dentists. Can actually prescribe antibiotics" then she said bye and that was that. 

My dentist doesn't take nhs patients so I have to pay for all treatments etc even if pregnant. It's gone away a bit now so I will see how it goes but if it comes back I'll just have to suck it up and ring and pay. At least the antibiotics will be free ahaha. 

THanks for the sympathy I do just want to sit and cry. How pathetic is that lol. Not even a huge issue but I'm at the end of my wick emotionally. I would probably cry at just about anything. Some guy was driving right up my butt on the way home and I was like "OMG leave me alone" ready to cry because people are driving too close to me :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Karli :hugs: hope you feel better today


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - honestly you should call back, don't tell her what it's about just say you need an appointment, legally she has no right or qualifications to decide what is and isn't eligible for an appointment, the most she can do is attempt to allocate appointments on urgency but you're not required to tell her anything. I would remind her of this should she try to fob you off again!


----------



## Starlight32

Looks like I caught something. My throat hurts! I'm concerned baby will be affetcted by it :( I took my temperature this morning and no fever.


----------



## iakyri

Hey ladies. About to head to the hospital for my induction. 

Woke up with terrible heartburn, a massive headache, and so so so incredibly thirsty after maybe 2 hours sleep. Apparently I'm being a massive witch to husband already judging by his expressions but I can't help it :( I just want some water. Ugh!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

iakyri said:


> Hey ladies. About to head to the hospital for my induction.
> 
> Woke up with terrible heartburn, a massive headache, and so so so incredibly thirsty after maybe 2 hours sleep. Apparently I'm being a massive witch to husband already judging by his expressions but I can't help it :( I just want some water. Ugh!

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had my weigh in and I'm up 4kg so about 8- 10lbs from my booking in app? That seems good. But I'm wondering how on earth it's possible haha. Oh well should be easy to loose at least !?


----------



## Starlight32

Iakryi, praying for a wonderful delivery! <3 

Rhi, 10 lbs since you got pregnant? Sorry not sure what a booking appt is lol. I've gained about 20 to 25 lbs this pregnancy so far (varies depending on when the last time I've pooped haha). I think I'll gain about 30 total, I guess it depends if she's late.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Iakryi, praying for a wonderful delivery! <3
> 
> Rhi, 10 lbs since you got pregnant? Sorry not sure what a booking appt is lol. I've gained about 20 to 25 lbs this pregnancy so far (varies depending on when the last time I've pooped haha). I think I'll gain about 30 total, I guess it depends if she's late.


Booking app is just a term for the first appointment =) 

I'm not sure what I weighed before I got pregnant. I didn't really weigh myself regular. I know I had major food aversion and sickness in first trimester so I'm assuming I must have lost some after that weigh in...


----------



## Becyboo__x

I was 8st7 at booking in now I'm 10st2 :lol:

But it's mainly water and baby I was same last time and ended up about back pre pregnancy weight about month after he came


----------



## joeybrooks

Rhi I'm the same. I've gained 4kg between booking appointment and the diBetes test I done a few weeks back, so might be more now. Last time I against 5 stone, although a lot of that was to do with pre eclampsia and the fluid. It was also because I'd done weight watchers strictly for like 10 years and maintained a 5 stone loss so when I got pregnant, I used it as an excuse to eat all round me. This time I hadn't been great with my diet prior to getting pregnant so there was no need to go off the rails, I hadn't been on them to start with lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

yesterdays 35+4 week bump. i'm officially larger than i was with my first at 39 weeks. I didn't get a 40 week shot cause she was born that morning. But i'm officially freaking out about baby size as she was 8lbs 2oz.


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=946352&amp;d=1463656654


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck iyakari - I hope it all goes quick and smooth for you. 
That's a gorgeous bump mommy and so high.
Rhi sorry the surgery were no help to you - hoping the infection stays at bay.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wowza that's an impressive bump!! So high =)


----------



## mommyxofxone

don't be fooled! i have a maternity support belt to keep it up cause of the spd. :( It's incredibly heavy!!!


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Iakyri! 

Wow mommy, that bump! :)

Becy, sounds like exciting things are happening! 

Rhi, surely even if private the dentist could just leave you a prescription without since he knew this infection was a possibility? I wouldn't leave it - nothing to do with baby, but because of the pain - it will get more painful fairly quickly if my own experience a couple of years ago is anything to go by. I didn't realise what it was & was in agony for days as I was away for the weekend!!

Dory, hope you get good news on Georgia's weight.

I've been told to inject my blood thinners in a different area now in preparation for my section. It's a bit of a nightmare - more painful, difficult to see because my boobs keep getting in the way (I have to see what I'm doing), & the wounds keep bleeding when I dry myself after my shower, which never happened before :( thankfully it's only another 12 days or so, but it's a but miserable.


----------



## GeralynB

Iyakari- good luck today!

Starlight- we have a swing/ bouncer combo and used it all the time. I actually want to buy a second bouncer to go downstairs in the playroom so I don't have to carry the other one up and down


----------



## vaniilla

iakyri said:


> Hey ladies. About to head to the hospital for my induction.
> 
> Woke up with terrible heartburn, a massive headache, and so so so incredibly thirsty after maybe 2 hours sleep. Apparently I'm being a massive witch to husband already judging by his expressions but I can't help it :( I just want some water. Ugh!

Good luck! I hope it goes well. Don't worry about your dh, it's understandable you're not going to be in the best of moods after so little sleep and with lots of pregnancy induced problems.



mommyxofxone said:


> yesterdays 35+4 week bump. i'm officially larger than i was with my first at 39 weeks. I didn't get a 40 week shot cause she was born that morning. But i'm officially freaking out about baby size as she was 8lbs 2oz.
> 
> 
> https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=946352&amp;d=1463656654

Lovely bump :flower: It's totally normal to be bigger second time around.


Squig34 said:


> Good luck Iakyri!
> 
> Wow mommy, that bump! :)
> 
> Becy, sounds like exciting things are happening!
> 
> Rhi, surely even if private the dentist could just leave you a prescription without since he knew this infection was a possibility? I wouldn't leave it - nothing to do with baby, but because of the pain - it will get more painful fairly quickly if my own experience a couple of years ago is anything to go by. I didn't realise what it was & was in agony for days as I was away for the weekend!!
> 
> Dory, hope you get good news on Georgia's weight.
> 
> I've been told to inject my blood thinners in a different area now in preparation for my section. It's a bit of a nightmare - more painful, difficult to see because my boobs keep getting in the way (I have to see what I'm doing), & the wounds keep bleeding when I dry myself after my shower, which never happened before :( thankfully it's only another 12 days or so, but it's a but miserable.

The blood thinners sound painful, are you able to use emla cream or similar in the meantime? I hope the 12 days go by quickly for you.


----------



## Squig34

What is emla cream?


----------



## vaniilla

emla is a numbing cream nurses sometimes use before injections, I find it really good, you should be able to get some from a chemist I think.

Izzy's custom nappy is here! It's sad how excited I am :haha:

https://i.imgur.com/umYcaJb.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/yIGVfoG.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow I love it!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Love it vaniilla!



Quick question unlikely anyone can answer 
Because I'm on my own .. Separated etc 
Obviously it's going to be tough to arrange everything.. I was on my own with my son so I know exactly how hard it is etc .. But her dad is around and is being involved thankfully .. Anyway I'm getting to a point of not knowing what to do anymore were not getting back together he seems to think when she's here I will want him back and won't stop going on about it.. I've made it clear it's not happening he can see her as much as he likes and help but that's all I want. He's telling me he's staying at mine when she's born :nope: I said he can on the sofa but he said he's not he's staying in my bed which sounds petty but I don't want to sleep in a bed with him if I'm honest .. Plus he snores really bad and I'm a very light sleeper so I will wake regardless. 

I don't feel bad because I feel it's not right he expects to stay here :shrug: sorry if I sound nasty but I said he can come up whenever he wants he lives close anyway and I can go to him etc he can spend all day here for all I care just I don't want to be sleeping in the same bed :lol: I want my privacy at night and space (I get night feeds it would help but it's just not something I want to have to do)


----------



## iakyri

Update: 3cm and 75% since this morning. No change since my water broke and I'm maxed on pitocin. He said if there's no progress by this evening they're going to give me a c section.


----------



## Squig34

I hope things start progressing for you Iakyri! 

Super cute nappy, Vaniilla :)

Becy, I think not wanting your ex in your bed is totally fair enough! That's an intimate thing & you aren't together anymore. Stick to your guns - I hope he's not stupid & ignorant enough to push it once your baby is here.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

iakyri said:


> Update: 3cm and 75% since this morning. No change since my water broke and I'm maxed on pitocin. He said if there's no progress by this evening they're going to give me a c section.

I really hope that you progress naturally honey. If not, then wishing you a safe section. 
Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies so glad all is well

Eek iakryi our 4th baby is on their way then, good luck!

Dory - just catching up with your posts, I'm also in the weighing nightmare now - wow I didn't miss these days! Arthur is 6 days old today so yesterday was weighed again for first time. He had lost 9% - they said that was fine and see me day 10. I pointed out he's premature and so I'm a bit unsure and would prefer they check him before then as he doesn't have much to lose. So they're weighing him again tomorrow. He's still slightly jaundiced but it's definitely not worse I think it's probably a bit better. My nipples are very sore and cracked and I've had some advice from a lactatiok specialist and it looks like he has a shallow latch because of being so small. So I'm trying different positions to help and also expressing for a bit of supplementation. I really hope he gains something soon

Also dory, how did you know about the tongue tie? I don't think Arthur has one but I find it interesting

Pixie it sounds like Georgia is doing so well!


----------



## vaniilla

Becyboo__x said:


> Love it vaniilla!
> 
> 
> 
> Quick question unlikely anyone can answer
> Because I'm on my own .. Separated etc
> Obviously it's going to be tough to arrange everything.. I was on my own with my son so I know exactly how hard it is etc .. But her dad is around and is being involved thankfully .. Anyway I'm getting to a point of not knowing what to do anymore were not getting back together he seems to think when she's here I will want him back and won't stop going on about it.. I've made it clear it's not happening he can see her as much as he likes and help but that's all I want. He's telling me he's staying at mine when she's born :nope: I said he can on the sofa but he said he's not he's staying in my bed which sounds petty but I don't want to sleep in a bed with him if I'm honest .. Plus he snores really bad and I'm a very light sleeper so I will wake regardless.
> 
> I don't feel bad because I feel it's not right he expects to stay here :shrug: sorry if I sound nasty but I said he can come up whenever he wants he lives close anyway and I can go to him etc he can spend all day here for all I care just I don't want to be sleeping in the same bed :lol: I want my privacy at night and space (I get night feeds it would help but it's just not something I want to have to do)

That to me is a big, big red flag. He cannot make these demands on you, it really is not okay for him to say he's going to sleep in your bed as if you don't have a choice. I think given his delusions it wouldn't be wise to let him sleep over at all. You don't need to justify this at all, no one has the right to go into your private personal space. :nope:

It is okay for you not to be happy with what he is saying, it is not okay for him to not respect your decisions. You are not nasty! don't let him or anyone else tell you otherwise, don't be guilttripped into doing things.

Be firm, put your foot down, if he knows he can have his way on this he'll push and pressure on other things too. You're not together anymore and even if you were he cannot dictate what happens, tell him if he doesn't follow your rules then you'll have to lay down more formal ones.


----------



## vaniilla

iakyri said:


> Update: 3cm and 75% since this morning. No change since my water broke and I'm maxed on pitocin. He said if there's no progress by this evening they're going to give me a c section.

I hope things progress well for you and if not I hope the c-section goes well :hugs: 


Boo44 said:


> Hi ladies so glad all is well
> 
> Eek iakryi our 4th baby is on their way then, good luck!
> 
> Dory - just catching up with your posts, I'm also in the weighing nightmare now - wow I didn't miss these days! Arthur is 6 days old today so yesterday was weighed again for first time. He had lost 9% - they said that was fine and see me day 10. I pointed out he's premature and so I'm a bit unsure and would prefer they check him before then as he doesn't have much to lose. So they're weighing him again tomorrow. He's still slightly jaundiced but it's definitely not worse I think it's probably a bit better. My nipples are very sore and cracked and I've had some advice from a lactatiok specialist and it looks like he has a shallow latch because of being so small. So I'm trying different positions to help and also expressing for a bit of supplementation. I really hope he gains something soon
> 
> Also dory, how did you know about the tongue tie? I don't think Arthur has one but I find it interesting
> 
> Pixie it sounds like Georgia is doing so well!

Good luck with the weighing tomorrow it all sounds stressful, DS wasn't premature but we had to stay 3 nights in hospital because of feeding issues and that was bad enough, hopefully the new positions will help with the latch and soreness issues.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm glad others understand what I mean I have said he can see her anytime and he won't miss out etc I wouldn't do that but it was a limit him being here 24/7 because we split up for a reason and just because we have a child together doesn't instantly mean he can just do what he likes its my house now not ours :shrug: 

Hopefully it he will just deal with it although he keeps calling me selfish.
He made it worse earlier telling me he's filming the birth :nope: I asked politely I don't want him filming it etc hoping that sticks :nope:


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Becy he sounds like he's not properly listening to you and your needs and you might need to be firmer with him.


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - tell him that if he pulls out a camera that you will have escorted out of the room and building, being present at the birth is a privilege not right, if he can't respect your choices he doesn't have to be there. 

Calling you selfish is immature and ridiculous, how does he expect to co-parent properly in the future if he can't respect you now? I would be giving him a wide berth and keeping all talk to a minimum before he makes it too difficult to deal with him.


----------



## Starlight32

Iakyri, hoping you progress or have a c section smoothly. <3 keep us posted when you can!


----------



## Squig34

Becy, tell the midwife you don't want him filming so you have someone to enforce your wishes on the day. He doesn't have the 'right' to be there unless you allow/want him to.


----------



## iakyri

Agatha Daisy was born at 8:16 pm CST. She weighed 7lb 14.5 oz and 20 in long

I hope that was coherent as I fall asleep sitting up attempting to write this. More details later.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations on the birth of Agatha. What a great weight too. Rest up and enjoy your new baby daughter. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations iakyri!!!! Xxx


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations iakyri! !


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Iakyri! :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats iakyri


----------



## Becyboo__x

Squig34 said:


> Becy, tell the midwife you don't want him filming so you have someone to enforce your wishes on the day. He doesn't have the 'right' to be there unless you allow/want him to.




vaniilla said:


> Becy - tell him that if he pulls out a camera that you will have escorted out of the room and building, being present at the birth is a privilege not right, if he can't respect your choices he doesn't have to be there.
> 
> Calling you selfish is immature and ridiculous, how does he expect to co-parent properly in the future if he can't respect you now? I would be giving him a wide berth and keeping all talk to a minimum before he makes it too difficult to deal with him.

I'm having a home birth so its in my own home I can't really force him out etc no one really can but I doubt it would get to that he's pretty much a clown and full of humour .. He's not a nasty person etc he would joke about things more then be serious but when I'm in labour I highly doubt I'm going to be aware what he's doing and I feel he will do as he pleases either way :nope: but hopefully it will be too full on for him to think about getting video out .. Plus I'd rather him be supportive then sit there videoing :lol: 

Luckily it's not planned birth so it will be one of them things it'll happen randomly and he'll just rush over not bring things :lol: I'm hoping it doesn't go as rough as I imagine with us dealing with being apart but I'm standing my ground regardless I won't have a functional life if he starts making it difficult :nope:


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - it's still worth asking the midwife on the day to tell him off if he tries filming, hopefully he won't even remember the camera. Less than 2 weeks till your due date now! :D

Iyakyri - Congratulations! I love her name :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations iyakri! Wow four babies now :) 

Hope everyone is doing okay, I've not been about much. Using this weekend to get properly organised, still got tons to sort out :wacko: 

Can anyone help with names.. Completely torn between George, Archie and Henry for a little boy. My son is Oliver so needs to sound nice with that :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulations on the birth of baby Agatha. What a beautiful name! I hope you managed to about the section :hugs: 

Let us know how you both are when you can :hugs:


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Congratulations iyakri! Wow four babies now :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, I've not been about much. Using this weekend to get properly organised, still got tons to sort out :wacko:
> 
> Can anyone help with names.. Completely torn between George, Archie and Henry for a little boy. My son is Oliver so needs to sound nice with that :)

I like Archie best :) then Henry 
George is nice just became very popular after Prince George 

Do you have any guesses what you might be having yet? Any instincts etc? I wish I kept yellow I'm just so impatient :lol: x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I like Henry =)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I too like Henry. Xx

I have had on wiping, a real amount of discharge. A bit like snot! Lol Is this part of my mucous plug do you think? I know it can regenerate so means nothing at the moment but it's the ONLY thing that's different! X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

If it's different for you then it could be a sign that your plug is going. For me though that's a common daily pregnancy problem (ewww right?) 


Ohhh another baby ! Four babies now... I'm green. 
COngrats =)


----------



## ehjmorris

iakyri said:


> Hey ladies. About to head to the hospital for my induction.
> 
> Woke up with terrible heartburn, a massive headache, and so so so incredibly thirsty after maybe 2 hours sleep. Apparently I'm being a massive witch to husband already judging by his expressions but I can't help it :( I just want some water. Ugh!

GOOD LUCK! cant wait to see pictures :)


----------



## Starlight32

Iakyri, congrats, so happy for you <3

Tinkerbelle, I like Henry! Does your husband like one more than the others?

This cold has me run down. I didn't walk at all yesterday and won't today either. I'm hoping I can get a bit back into it by the weekend.


----------



## Tinky_82

I like Henry best.
Starlight sorry about the cold it's horrible being ill when preggers - make sure to rest. My cold knocked my fitness out of the window - I was going to the gym twice a week before it but too scared to go back now after a break.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Becyboo__x said:


> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations iyakri! Wow four babies now :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, I've not been about much. Using this weekend to get properly organised, still got tons to sort out :wacko:
> 
> Can anyone help with names.. Completely torn between George, Archie and Henry for a little boy. My son is Oliver so needs to sound nice with that :)
> 
> I like Archie best :) then Henry
> George is nice just became very popular after Prince George
> 
> Do you have any guesses what you might be having yet? Any instincts etc? I wish I kept yellow I'm just so impatient :lol: xClick to expand...

My mum and DH are convinced its a little boy so I'm starting to think so too :) it's definitely very exciting but shopping has been so boring haha, I'm hoping recovery after birth is really fast so me and DH can have a shopping day with baby during his time off.

Also another question.. I'm taking iron tabs based on being low at my 28 week bloods, do I have to keep taking them now indefinitely?


----------



## mommyxofxone

*starlight* so sorry you're feeling so run down atm, i hope you feel better soon!!!! nothing like feeling crappy on top of being pregnant :(

*vaniilla* wow i love that !!! it's gorgeous!

*Becyboo* first, i would tell whoever you're having deliver you how uncomfortable it makes you at the thought of the video being done. that would not fly in my delivery room!!! I'd also warn him ahead of time that you will have him thrown out, and if he doesnt back down, tell him simply then you won't have him in the room at all. I'd honestly tell him then i'm not letting you know i'm in labor and you can visit after baby is out. Its your home, and he has to respect YOUR wishes, especially with something so huge. And like hell would he be sleeping in my bed either! F that! i'd get a new knob with a key and i'd hide it so he couldn't go in just in case he got any ideas!

*Iakyri* huge congrats on agatha!!!!!! what a lovely weight!

*tinkerbelle* i like henry as well! I also am pretty sure after birth you'll get to stop some of the injections? I know i had to stay on iron a bit after birth but then stopped. It's a good question. I'd def ask at next appt!!



afm i don't have my next appt til tuesday. but at least it's not much longer now. seemed forever before that. I am having such a hard time sleeping at night with the spd. anyone have any special ways they're sleeping or suggestions? i'm up a lot during the night these days, and simply turning is excruciating.


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinkerbelle93 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations iyakri! Wow four babies now :)
> 
> Hope everyone is doing okay, I've not been about much. Using this weekend to get properly organised, still got tons to sort out :wacko:
> 
> Can anyone help with names.. Completely torn between George, Archie and Henry for a little boy. My son is Oliver so needs to sound nice with that :)
> 
> I like Archie best :) then Henry
> George is nice just became very popular after Prince George
> 
> Do you have any guesses what you might be having yet? Any instincts etc? I wish I kept yellow I'm just so impatient :lol: xClick to expand...
> 
> My mum and DH are convinced its a little boy so I'm starting to think so too :) it's definitely very exciting but shopping has been so boring haha, I'm hoping recovery after birth is really fast so me and DH can have a shopping day with baby during his time off.
> 
> Also another question.. I'm taking iron tabs based on being low at my 28 week bloods, do I have to keep taking them now indefinitely?Click to expand...

Everyone was convinced I was having a girl with my first but they was wrong :lol: I bet it's so exciting to find out when they are born! Nice surprise but I can imagine how difficult it is shopping wise buying bits of neutral and waiting more til there here to properly shop

I think I had to take them from then too .. I'm still on them now and been advised to stay on them til after baby is here. My bloods still coming back every 2 weeks borderline so barely increased but keeping it stable? If I stopped they would likely plummet :nope: might depend on your bloods each time if they go alot higher you might be ok to come off them I'm staying on mine because of it being borderline and I'm terrified of having a blood transfusion :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Couldn't get appointment with my dentist until next week, unless i wanted an emergency appointment which i believe is around 150 quid! The pain is slowly getting worse and i know i'm about to be in for a fun weekend. haha. 

Honestly can't believe this is happening to me twice in the same pregnancy. ughh. and for the second time i can't get any treatment. I'm still registered with an nhs supporting dentist and they will be open tomorrow so maybe i should ring there in the morning and see if i can get an emergency appointment which will of course be free. Not holding out hope though tbh. I know from past experiences that getting emergency appointments around here is like finding oil. You can usually expect to ring every day at 8am for a week until you get something. Blahhh. I can't believe how difficult it is to just get my hands of some bloody anti biotics. It's shameful really. each person passes the buck and you get left in pain and no one cares and then people wonder why emergency services get abused (emergency clinics/ a+e)


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh my i'm sorry about the dentist :( that really stinks!!!! 

and do they do the bloods so often there? we get the one in the beginning of preg and one again around 27 weeks here, nothing more til birth.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on the newest baby of the group!! 

Mommyofone- I'm up at night a lot too. It's very difficult to roll over now and my hips hurt. I sleep with a pillow between my legs but it doesn't help too much

AFM- I have a midwife appointment later today. They'll be checking the position of the baby. I really hope she flipped but I have a feeling she might be transverse again


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi is there a walk in dentist you can go to?

My growth scan was fine but I'm still a bit worried because I don't see how they can tell if growth has slowed. He measured fine for dates but that was obvious as he's been measuring at 95th percentile up to now. We'll see how fundal height measurements go I guess. He's predicted to be smaller than his brother by a pound or so based on today's scan.


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I really like the name Henry too :)

Mommy - I read somewhere to use a satin flat sheet and I have to say it's made turning much, much easier. I tried a pregnancy pillow but it was doing nothing for me, the only thing that helps is rolling up a single blanket and sleeping with my arm and leg over it. 

Rhi - I'm really sorry about the dentist situation, you really shouldn't take the treatment you're getting from the gp - refusing medication or pain relief is grounds for complaint on their own criteria , you need to book an urgent appointment. 

Geralyn - I hope your appointment goes well and hopefully she's not breech.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, have you called 111. They have a list of emergency NHS dentists that may be local to you. You don't want pain for the weekend. Xx


----------



## Squig34

Yes Rhi, I agree with Tinky. There should be an emergency dentist & if you leave it, you won't be able to eat or sleep or take painkillers...

Tinky, the two most important measurements are abdominal circumference & the level of amniotic fluid. What did they say about those? My SIL was told the last couple of times that her baby was measuring big. Last time was 2 weeks ago but today right on track & the medical people aren't worried. Apparently accuracy is only about 50/50. What did they say exactly?

I need to check at my appointment on Tuesday if my section is Tuesday 31st or Thursday 2nd - may have been a miscommunication ref blood tests. But either way, it's less than 2 weeks!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The emergency dentists are shut lol. We have one it's the one I mentioned before. Where u have to ring Every day at like 8am and if u are lucky they will see you the same day. If not you continue to ring back Every morning but it usually takes so long that you get in at your own dentist before the emergency one. You all must have a much better dental system in the areas that you live =( our service seems to be a bit crap eh. I will ring the emergency dentist when it opens in the morning. It's only actually open until 2 hahah so fingers crossed eh. In the mean time I'm going to go and bang my head off a brick wall =( haha.


----------



## Squig34

There's one in the hospital here. Maybe you should move Rhi, doesn't sound like health care is up to much where you live! ;)

How is everyone else? How are the babies?


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, my ob said to take iron until after delivery. Check with your care provider to be safe. Taking too much iron is bad!

Geralyn, any update on baby's position?

Rhi, I hope the dentist stuff works out. Sounds horrible :(


----------



## GeralynB

I just got back from the midwife and baby is frank breech. After they did the sono to confirm the position I just started crying right in the office. I think it was a combination of me being so tired the last few days and just feeling done with being pregnant and the thought of now possibly having to have a c section instead of the natural birth that I want that sent me over the edge. They also scheduled me for a manual version at 37 weeks in case she hasn't turned by then. So now I'm just going to continue to go to the acupuncturist and the chiropractor and hope this baby flips in the next 2 weeks


----------



## Starlight32

Gerayln, fingers crossed she turns <3 you have a lot to deal with right now, I don't blame you for crying in the office!


----------



## Squig34

Aw Geralyn, I hope baby turns for you!


----------



## Tinky_82

Geralyn I really hope she turns for you. Crying is completely understandable :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Geralyn, I hope baby girl turns herself soon. To give some encouragement, one of my friends had a footling breech until 37 weeks and then she turned by herself. She was booked a c section and everything and obviously didn't need it. 
There is hope, but i understand that it's upsetting to have to think about your birth plans changing. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

:hugs: Geralyn, I know how upset I was when they thought my baby was breech. I hope she turns for you but if not, my friend just had a caesarian for the same reason and found it calm and lovely. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I hope baby turns how stressful for you. I don't blame you for crying tbh. Everything sets me off ATM so that definitely would have. 

I rang the emergency dentists and managed to get an appointment for 5 today. It's quite a wait but better than waiting all weekend for my dentist to open. I just want some bloody amoxicillin. At least the chemist is open until midnight haha.


----------



## AngelofTroy

AFM, I am so done with pregnancy now. Even the baths which were helps ng my aches and pains are uncomfortable now because I'm too flat on my back and I ended up in a weird half on my side position in the bath!! :haha: We've been keeping busy, OH had 3 days off last week to have some nice family time before she arrives and it was lovely but I'm all 'weekended out' now and we still have a good festival to go to today and my mum coming for Sunday lunch tomorrow. I'm looking forward to both but I'm also secretly excited for routine and normality when DS goes to groups and preschool in the week!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, I'm so glad you managed to get an appointment.  xx

Angel, I feel the same. At least you are full term and on the countdown. I have week envy when I see you early June ladies tickers! Lol 
The weekend sounds like fun, enjoy yourself. I totally understand wanting routine and normality though. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wish these horrible dreams would not stick about it worries me I can't remember most of them but it makes me wake up feeling somethings wrong weirdly.. 

This morning hasn't helped I've not felt her move like normal hoping she picks up after being up and about for abit but at this stage it scares me more just know she's ready now etc :nope:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I know how you feel becy, now that she would be fine outside I want her out where we can watch her! It is just too much responsibility on my own. My baby girl has started being quiet in the mornings which I hate as obviously I am sleeping through movements at night so it feels like a long time without feeling her. She soon picks up and starts beating me up more and more progressively every day and by the evening I'm begging her to stop! :dohh: But it means I start every day worrying and feeling like should I go and get her checked and it ruins every day a bit.


----------



## Becyboo__x

She's picked up more more well moving about no kicking but that's usual now she's curled around my stomach with her knees so that's what I usually feel now.. 

I feel exactly the same I think I got more anxious after I started reading about the shuddering type feeling.. I kept feeling like a shaking feeling :shrug: obviously I read up about it and kept seeing things about the cord could be wrapped around the neck :nope: why I try not to look things up :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

I sometimes feel her shake too. I really hope the cord isn't around her neck :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Fingers crossed baby girl turns for you geralyn X


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's apparently common I never had this with ds so it's new to me .. I just saw aslong as they move normally after its okay etc .. Obviously there is always bad comments what it could be saying having seizures or something about the cord but I'm not too worried I think it's very unlikely .. I've seen many people deliver and baby has cord tangled or around neck etc but been fine :shrug: I don't know if ds did they sorted him quite fast and brought him up to my chest 

Think it's again about movements aslong as you check movements and they are still normal not to be too worried etc, I'm still feeling lots now at 38+ some quieter moments but then suddenly goes crazy :lol:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Both my boys had their cords round their necks at delivery. The MW just untangled them and no Sid reflects whatsoever. Xx


----------



## Squig34

What's this craic about babies shaking & cords around their necks??

Glad you got an appointment Rhi!

I'm fed up being pregnant now too & I'm only 35+2! ;) I don't know how I could go to 40 weeks... & also as you say Angel, it's the worry of being the only one responsible for baby's wellbeing. Squiggle has perked up a bit yesterday & today after several fairly quiet days. DH went to ikea today to buy her furniture. The car is packed to the rafters! We only need the changing table & chest of drawers for now, but as it's a matching set, we bought everything & will store the rest in our friend's garage until needed :) I'm glad it's got now!


----------



## mommyxofxone

*geralyn* i have the pillow between my legs too but good lord it doesn't seem to help most days anymore. :( i'm so sorry about the breech thing and i totally would've cried too. BUT remember they can turn all the way up til birth so try not to be all upset, although i know how you feel. I wish i could tell where baby is personally as well because i have no idea.

*vaniilla* satin sheet ! my husband would kill me lol! he would flip the heck out cause the sheets all fall off the bed lol. and i have to have my hips on a pillow too. wonder if i can just use one just under me? like over the pillow? i might have to try that. :) 




36 weeks today!!!! one more week then i'll be ok with him coming anytime lol. get out baby! i'm done!


----------



## vaniilla

Geralyn- I'm sorry baby is breech, I hope she turns soon for you :hugs:

mommy - it's worth a try over the pillow, anything to make night time easier is worth it I think.

DS had the cord twice around his neck and it's the main reason I had a forcep delivery, he was very floppy and blue when he was born so they kept him in scbu for a few hours but they decided that he was fine in the end. 

Rhi - I hope your dentist appointment goes well.


----------



## Boo44

Becyboo__x said:


> She's picked up more more well moving about no kicking but that's usual now she's curled around my stomach with her knees so that's what I usually feel now..
> 
> I feel exactly the same I think I got more anxious after I started reading about the shuddering type feeling.. I kept feeling like a shaking feeling :shrug: obviously I read up about it and kept seeing things about the cord could be wrapped around the neck :nope: why I try not to look things up :dohh:

Becy I had that shuddering feeling a lot in pregnancy I asked about it on here and he didn't have the cord around his neck when he was delivered x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Never heard of the shuddering thing before... sorry. 

Dentist went fine. In and out in like 2 mins haha. Got antibiotics and was home within 20 mins. Glad cos I have reached my threshold tbh. I have give birth twice and once with no pain relief so I like to think I have a high tolerance for pain but I'm hitting the limit now ahaha. I have covered my mouth in some numbing gel LMAO. I'm basically dribbling all over myself :haha: I'm not really sure it's pregnancy approved but a one off can't hurt eh.


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, what a relief you got an appt!!!

My throat is still hurting :( when will this subside? So nervous about being sick with baby..


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sounds like a good job you got those AB today Rhi. I can't even imagine having tooth pain on a weekend with no medication. I think toothache is one of the most painful problems to have. It's a pain where that's all you think about. 
I hope the medicine gets to work soon. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Starlight, sorry you're suffering. Hopefully the sore throat passes quickly. How long have you had it? Could a trip to the doctors be needed honey? Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - glad to hear you got antibiotics, hopefully they'll kick in soon, there is nothing worse than tooth ache I don't know how you've put up with it this long.


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, it's been hurting since Wednesday night. Woke up Thursday not feeling well at all. Friday it was feeling a bit better but it's still hurting!! I've been monitoring my temperature and it's been normal. I'm guessing I caught a cold :( I was so careful to not catch anything while pregnant but managed to get something at 37 weeks. My due date is in two weeks, and I pray I'm healthy when baby arrives.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Honey, you will be better. They say baby arrives when the time is right. For example, Mum is relaxed and well without stress. 
Get well soon. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boo44 said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> She's picked up more more well moving about no kicking but that's usual now she's curled around my stomach with her knees so that's what I usually feel now..
> 
> I feel exactly the same I think I got more anxious after I started reading about the shuddering type feeling.. I kept feeling like a shaking feeling :shrug: obviously I read up about it and kept seeing things about the cord could be wrapped around the neck :nope: why I try not to look things up :dohh:
> 
> Becy I had that shuddering feeling a lot in pregnancy I asked about it on here and he didn't have the cord around his neck when he was delivered xClick to expand...

I read it's normal and happens I just never had it before I wish I didn't read though because there's always some horror story that scares you to death :( I'm okay with it though as she moves a lot it's just random times she shakes/shudders like she's stuck and trying to move out a position :shrug: i think I even said it to midwife aswell last appointment and she said with less room they can get more squashed so that might be even causing it I have no idea just glad I'm not the only one to have it x


----------



## Boo44

Becyboo__x said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> She's picked up more more well moving about no kicking but that's usual now she's curled around my stomach with her knees so that's what I usually feel now..
> 
> I feel exactly the same I think I got more anxious after I started reading about the shuddering type feeling.. I kept feeling like a shaking feeling :shrug: obviously I read up about it and kept seeing things about the cord could be wrapped around the neck :nope: why I try not to look things up :dohh:
> 
> Becy I had that shuddering feeling a lot in pregnancy I asked about it on here and he didn't have the cord around his neck when he was delivered xClick to expand...
> 
> I read it's normal and happens I just never had it before I wish I didn't read though because there's always some horror story that scares you to death :( I'm okay with it though as she moves a lot it's just random times she shakes/shudders like she's stuck and trying to move out a position :shrug: i think I even said it to midwife aswell last appointment and she said with less room they can get more squashed so that might be even causing it I have no idea just glad I'm not the only one to have it xClick to expand...

Aww hun I was terrible worrying this time. Arthur used to shudder like he was shivering it was very strange and I didn't like it at all!


----------



## mommyxofxone

hope everyone is having a lovely sunday <3 we are all so close now. can't wait til more babies start popping out!


----------



## Starlight32

I feel like I've been having bh on and off all morning. Hoping it's my body getting prepared but I know bh don't really do anything.


----------



## Squig34

Will I still need to wear maternity clothes for a while after baby arrives or should I be able to get back into my ordinary clothes? I know you don't lose all the baby weight by giving birth!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig I'm not weighing in till tomorrow but I'm fairly sure I've lost all the baby weight. I'm still wearing one pair of maternity jeans (the pair without a band) but only because I don't have any other jeans. I'm. Wearing everything else from my normal clothes 

Georgia has just had her last dose of antibiotics, and is having her cannula removed :dance: 

She's breastfeeding beautifully, but it tires her out and she doesn't wake up again so is having a lot of tube/cup feeds still. But from now on its just feeding and then she'll be home :dance: 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/20160522_093236_zpsu5csxjcn.jpg


----------



## Squig34

Beautiful girl! Glad to hear how well she's doing! Great progress :)

Ok good to know re clothes, thanks - I'm going to stay with my parents for several weeks once Squiggle arrives so I need an idea of what to pack :) I'm thinking tunics & leggings may form a staple part of the wardrobe! 

Tomorrow I'm going to buy some nursing bras in hope of needing them - 20% off at m&s, plus I have some money vouchers :)

DH is building some of Squiggle's furniture today too so I'll be able to start putting some stuff away :happydance:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies
Hope you are all well, thats great news for you and Georgia lil pixie

Afm i was having contractions every 2-5 mins lasting 20 to sometimes over a minute long that lasted for 3 and bit hrs, i went to maternity ward but they died off after that :( its good though he isnt coming now but i was a lil disheartened 
We shall see if it is going to be a regular thing, i sure hope not!


----------



## Tinky_82

Thanks for the update Lil pixie - she's such a pretty little lady and such a strong girl!

Sorry about the contractions ehj - hopefully they stay away for a few weeks now for you.


----------



## Squig34

Glad the contractions stopped ehj but I understand you being keen to meet your little man on the other hand!


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, I'm thinking gym shorts and t shirts for a while after baby is born because I like to be as comfortable as possible. I also need more nursing bras but haven't wanted to order too many in case my cup size changes when milk comes in. 

Pixie, great news about your baby breastfeeding so well!!

Ehj, hoping the contractions have settled for you. 

Bh and cramping have settled since this morning. Trying to do last minute stuff around the house. Hospital bag is finally fully packed. And (not to jinx it!) my throat has been feeling better compared to yesterday... Still resting as much as possible though because I want to get over this cold completely. Praying it doesn't have a residual cough because coughing is painful with my bump.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anyone had a tightness that lasts for hours? Like one long braxton hick?! Today I had braxton hicks but now it's settled into a continuous tightness all around my bump and back. It's not painful but quite uncomfortable!


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, I get tightness that lasts for a bit too, but I assume it's not bh because it seems constant?? I actually had it this morning after the bh and while I felt crampy. It's like tightness/pressure that's not painful but a bit uncomfortable.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm having the tightening too :lol: not painful like you've said just uncomfortable!

I thought something was happening if I'm honest but hasn't lead to anything


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becyboo__x said:


> I'm having the tightening too :lol: not painful like you've said just uncomfortable!
> 
> I thought something was happening if I'm honest but hasn't lead to anything

Same! OH said "please have the baby tonight, I really don't want to go back to work tomorrow":haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Pixie, Georgia is gorgeous. She looks so alert too. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Exciting times Angel and Beccy. I hope this is the start of things for both of you. Xx


----------



## GeralynB

I've been feeling nauseous the last 2 days and so tired. I feel like it's the first trimester again


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, I've been feeling some nausea recently too. It hasn't been overwhelmingly bad but something I noticed late in third trimester. And I've been so sleepy! I got a lot of sleep this weekend while trying to recover from the cold.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Oh I'd of hoped it was the start of something but I think it's just everything preparing I feel ill go overdue I'm hoping for next weekend or Monday :lol: but just because it's half term and would be ideal 

Nothing else is happening unfortunately I'm eager to know if my waters will go this time not experienced it yet without someone intervening etc


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, how do home births work if you're late and have to be induced?

I would like to go on my due date provided baby is ready! Lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You are allowed a homebirth right up to induction at 42 weeks. 
I have the MW doing their home visit on Tuesday and as of next Saturday I can have baby girl at home if I go into labour anytime after that.  xx


----------



## Boo44

Squig34 said:


> Will I still need to wear maternity clothes for a while after baby arrives or should I be able to get back into my ordinary clothes? I know you don't lose all the baby weight by giving birth!

In this pregnancy I gained a total of 25lb. By giving birth I lost 12lb. So I'm still about 13lb over my usual weight at 9 days postpartum. I don't need maternity clothes they all look strange and baggy, but then my usual clothes (the tight fitting ones) are not very flattering as a stone over my usual is more than enough to make them look too small! But my normal baggier tops fit nicely xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Still very uncomfortable, backache and very tight all around like someone has overinflated my bump! I'm expecting to go overdue so just lying down on my left side trying to relax and ignore the weird sensations. There's no timable contractions as such just lots of tightness and discomfort and some pain. :/


----------



## Boo44

Pixie - Georgia is gorgeous! Has she been jaundiced? Arthur had phototherapy for one night after birth and still looks slightly jaundiced but his bilirubin has been checked again and is under the treatment line so it's just a case of waiting it out.

Glad Georgia is feeding well! I'm breastfeeding Arthur but due to his prematurity he has trouble latching nicely. His latch is very shallow and I've had real trouble with sore scabbed nipples :| he then lost 9% body weight by day 5 and I was told I had to supplement his feeds whichever way I wanted. So I got a pump and have been pumping a couple of times a day and giving him that as well as researching a LOT about latching and trying different holds to deepen his latch. Very time consuming! Especially with 2 toddlers!


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Pixie - Georgia is gorgeous! Has she been jaundiced? Arthur had phototherapy for one night after birth and still looks slightly jaundiced but his bilirubin has been checked again and is under the treatment line so it's just a case of waiting it out.
> 
> Glad Georgia is feeding well! I'm breastfeeding Arthur but due to his prematurity he has trouble latching nicely. His latch is very shallow and I've had real trouble with sore scabbed nipples :| he then lost 9% body weight by day 5 and I was told I had to supplement his feeds whichever way I wanted. So I got a pump and have been pumping a couple of times a day and giving him that as well as researching a LOT about latching and trying different holds to deepen his latch. Very time consuming! Especially with 2 toddlers!

Boo - Google the 'flipple' technique. If you can do it, it really helps get a deeper latch. It's how I managed to continue feeding my son whilst waiting for his tongue tie referral. Remember nipple to nose, wait for a big wide mouth (don't be tempted to settle; if you wait baby WILL open wider). In time it will get easier to latch because he will know what to do. In the meantime use plenty of lansinoh or rub expressed breast milk into your nipples. Moist wound healing should be encouraged.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks dory I did come across the flipple on one of my googling sprees and I do think it has helped. I also switched to rugby hold which eased my nipples a bit as he pressure was on different parts of the nipple. My left one is much better now and he seems to be able to latch on that side in cross cradle fairly well. But my right is still sore. Lots of lansinoh being rubbed in!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Becy, how do home births work if you're late and have to be induced?
> 
> I would like to go on my due date provided baby is ready! Lol

I just got told if nothing happens 12 days overdue I'll be induced think setting a induction date ready either at my next appointment or at 41 week appointment I had one set last time but went on my own 6 days over .. Would mean going into hospital as far as I know aswell if I have to be induced so I'd prefer it happened before

I was told though I don't have to even need to be induced if I prefer not to and baby is ok not destressed etc but I kind of looked at her confused and said why would anyone chose to wait longer :lol: 

I'm going in 39+6 I don't know why though everyone keeps saying 2nd+ baby you don't have that appointment but I've been offered a sweep for then :shrug:


----------



## ehjmorris

Thanks girls :)

Ooh this could be the start for some of you, I wish I was closer to full term!
Unfortunately that contractions continued all night, they did do the test last night to see if I would go into labour this week but it was negative... its all a waiting game ive only got 23days left :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

This afternoon's tightenings and pains came to nothing. :( a waiting game indeed.


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> This afternoon's tightenings and pains came to nothing. :( a waiting game indeed.

I feel I'm having exactly the same as you :lol: 
But I'm getting a weird overdrive of movement she's going crazy pushing out really hard and that's causing a lot of pain along with pushing down!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becyboo__x said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> This afternoon's tightenings and pains came to nothing. :( a waiting game indeed.
> 
> I feel I'm having exactly the same as you :lol:
> But I'm getting a weird overdrive of movement she's going crazy pushing out really hard and that's causing a lot of pain along with pushing down!Click to expand...

Exactly the same!! I just told OH I feel like she's going to 'pop' my bump! :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> This afternoon's tightenings and pains came to nothing. :( a waiting game indeed.
> 
> I feel I'm having exactly the same as you :lol:
> But I'm getting a weird overdrive of movement she's going crazy pushing out really hard and that's causing a lot of pain along with pushing down!Click to expand...
> 
> Exactly the same!! I just told OH I feel like she's going to 'pop' my bump! :haha:Click to expand...

:lol:

That's so odd I'm actually having such strange feeling tonight but I can't see things happening I'll be shocked if it did but tonight is by far different to any other so far! 

Who knows we might have our babies sooner then we think :winkwink:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lovely update on Georgia pixie! She's so cute. 

Always hope there's going to be more baby news when I log on here, another week or so and a lot of you will be hitting due dates :wacko: 

Finally went out today and got all the essential bits for my hospital bag and packed it all up. I'll probably go over the list again and add a few bits and bobs but for now its packed with all the necessities so it won't be too much of a disaster if I go into labour! 

I'm so not ready for baby to come yet though! I have an open uni end of year exam in a week, we still need to buy mattresses for baby and I've had to get my dad to sand and paint our bedroom due to DH having too much work on and its not going to be finished until next weekend. I'm currently sleeping on a mattress on the floor in the spare bedroom :haha: 

So if baby can sit tight for a bit that would be great. Although we're getting so eager to know whether a boy or girl will be completing our family :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

I've been having a ton of bh as well. But that's been for days now. I get about one an hour. It sucks. But that's how I went ino labor (bh) wih my first so wondering if it'll be the same


----------



## Dory85

Hmm. I expected to come on here today and see a new baby with what everyone was posting yesterday lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

No such luck here :( Even had sex to try to move things along but if anything it settled things!!

Anything happen your end Becy?


----------



## Boo44

Come on babies!!


----------



## Boo44

Angel I keep meaning to tell you, the midwife that delivered Arthur was called Tabitha! Made me think of you :)


----------



## karlilay

I lost my first bit of plug yesterday :happydance:

My baby is also killing me with movements. It really hurts now when's she's awake. I am miserable with tooth ache atm though so I don't want her to come :( I have the midwife this week, I'm kind of hoping they will send me in to be induced for one reason or another. I've always been terrified of being induced but I just want her here now, and I want to get all my teeth sorted, I want to be able to take ibuprofen, and drink wine :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Lots of exciting updates - I hope for those of you farther along that the babies either settle or arrive but don't keep playing games with you! Little rascals! :) For those needing more baking time for whatever reason, I hope you get it! Nothing interesting happening here, but I'm fine with that; I want baby to stay in til next week! Plus I still have things to do! I got some of her stuff put away yesterday as DH built some furniture, so I'm pleased about that.

I think leggings & tunics might be my go-to clothes post birth! & tracksuit bottoms which are not something I typically wear but if needs must :) I have a couple of nursing tops too & hopefully I'll be able to use those. All my jeans are quite low rise so I think they'd hurt my scar. I found out I can get gas & air while having my epidural/spinal which is a relief, because I'm really quite anxious about that so hopefully it will help with the nerves.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oo what was she like? 

How did you decide on Arthur's name in the end? Was it easy once he was born? We're still in Tabitha/Juniper limbo. I've sort of decided that if she's born in May then we won't use Juniper as part of why I feel it fits is the whole June thing, but otherwise I'm still torn. 

Anyone else still working on names?


----------



## Dory85

karlilay said:


> I lost my first bit of plug yesterday :happydance:
> 
> My baby is also killing me with movements. It really hurts now when's she's awake. I am miserable with tooth ache atm though so I don't want her to come :( I have the midwife this week, I'm kind of hoping they will send me in to be induced for one reason or another. I've always been terrified of being induced but I just want her here now, and I want to get all my teeth sorted, I want to be able to take ibuprofen, and drink wine :haha:

I have always wanted to avoid caesarean as much as I can but when I was in labour with Georgia but they thought it was just irritation I remember thinking there must be SOME way I could convince them to give me a section lol. And I've done one birth with no pain relief and one with 3 puffs of gas and air...


----------



## AngelofTroy

Karli I hear you on the wine! :wine: And I also find myself hoping that they decide to hurry her along, obviously I don't want anything to be wrong but her movements are really painful and I hate second guessing every symptom. She's doing her quiet in the morning thing and panicking me now but last night she felt like she was trying to break out Alien style! I think the BH-that-hurt really bother her as she goes crazy during and after which I'm going to mention to me midwife tomorrow. I'm worried her heart rate might be sky high when she's like that. I've never caught those moments on a monitor but even when she was jumping around on the trace one time her HR went up to above 190 for a while. They said it was fine during movement if it went right back down which it did, but last night's antics were more ferocious than that and for a lot longer. :/ 

Squig, we put our furniture up a while ago but still have to attach it to the wall before I can unpack everything. OH has been promising for a while but I think I'll have to get the drill out myself soon!


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> No such luck here :( Even had sex to try to move things along but if anything it settled things!!
> 
> Anything happen your end Becy?

:nope:

Non stop thumping me though til whatever time I woke at 3 and was overly hungry :lol: woke again at 6 but she's more quiet now likely stayed up too late partying :lol:

I actually was nervous last night I kept feeling a popping feeling? Which obviously made me think of my waters! There was 1 pop I actually heard which was more near my hip it hurt for one but don't have a clue what it was :nope: 

But nope nothing here I've been sick though randomly don't feel sick at all just randomly was, think we have a name chosen now thankfully I've irdered dummy clips with the name on so I must be confident keeping it quiet though til she's here incase change again :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh karli I hear you on the toothache :hugs: I'm confused as the pain virtually gone but the swelling is getting worse !! I hope it drains away on its own. I look like I have had work done on one side of my lip lmao. Like lip fillers or w.e ? But just on the left side ahahhs.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I definitely can't wait to have a wine, especially now it's nice weather. 

We're still stuck on names Angel. We had a first and middle name firmly picked by this point last time so it's annoying me that we don't this time! We're stuck between Henry, George or Archie for a boy then dont have much at all if baby is a girl :wacko: I have a feeling we'll be those people who can't settle on a name until baby is a couple of weeks old! 

Sorry a out the toothache karli :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becy, my hips pop as in the joints, could it have been that?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Just wanted to apologize if I'm being rude and missing people out in replies etc. I hate for people to feel ignored. It's just hard to keep up ! And hard when you are wrapped up in your own stuff (toothache etc) the thread will probably get crazy soon with babies being born so I just wanted to say it now ahaha. =)


----------



## joeybrooks

Angel I'm hearing you on the OH DIY thing. I've been asking DH now for weeks to please put together the crib. It just needs the legs put on but he's just like relax, the baby won't be here for a few weeks yet. He actually said sure he won't need it right away anyway, seriously, where are you planning to put him on his first night??? Why not just do it, to shut me up if nothing else.

My bump was so hard last night when I fell asleep and still that way this morning, it was like a big cramp. It isn't too bad now though and there has been some normal movement so I assume all is ok.

I'm now seeing midwife twice a week to keep an eye on BP. So far the end of this pregnancy has been identical to my last so if my calculations are correct, I will be admitted on Thursday and induced a few days later. I'm hoping that's not the case as I don't want all that drama again but I'm mentally prepared for it.

We are back to square one with names. We had a decent list of about 12 and now we hate them all. Back when I was just pregnant they were ok, but as it becomes more of a reality it's like, you can't call a child THAT!

My maternity leave kicks in today as I have been off sick. Does anyone know if I would still have to go see occupational health (my manager made a referral for me two weeks ago) given that I am now on maternity leave and won't be going back to work until the baby is born?


----------



## Starlight32

Is anyone else set on getting an epidural? I never thought any other way because my pain tolerance is so low. I'm hoping I can hold off for a bit though so I can move around while laboring because I read that moving around helps keep labor moving along.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight I never wanted to have an epidural at all. I was managing fine while they let me stand up next to the bed but as soon as they made me lie still on the bed I couldn't manage at all any more and begged for one :haha: 

Honestly it was AMAZING! I could still feel my legs and feet etc, nothing went numb, and while I didn't feel the contraction pain it didn't take away any of the pressure or urge to push/feeling of pushing. I went from 5-10 cm in 2.5 hrs (1.5 of which I had the epidural) so it didn't slow anything down and I pushed her out in 25 mins which is excellent for a first baby. 

Although I had help there from a 5lb baby and a room full of Dr's staring at me and the clock and ticking down to a section lol


----------



## karlilay

I think we all know I am hoping on an epidural. I counted yesterday and it's written by the midwife in 5 different places in my notes :haha:

I just need to make sure I get there in time, and then beg. I said to Jonny I might make myself look like an idiot because I will literally beg, but I can't do it again without one :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm dead set against an epidural. prefer to do it with nothing. I feel like this works better for my body. Just lets it do its job etc and of course statistically lowers the risk of intervention etc etc and for me the biggest anxiety surrounding birth is having to stay in the hospital(not giving birth ) the thought of being admitted for even a night makes me want to cry TBH. So I try and just get in and get out haha. I have it in my head that this is just quicker if I do it "natural" 

OF course the very fact an epidural exists is amazing and I'm all for people using them if they want =) if my biggest priority was not feeling pain then I think I would be all over it ha. Unfortunately I'm too preoccupied with getting out of the hospital. I know I should just stay home but I can't bring myself to that Decision. Weirdo right ?! Aha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm hoping for an epidural this time round. 

Last time I stayed at home for a long part of my labour and was over 7cm by the time we got to hospital, but by that point I'd stopped finding the pain manageable and felt completely out of control which was quite traumatic. Then baby went into distress anyway and I was wheeled to theatre for emergency forceps with a spinal block, narrowly avoiding a section. So staying natural and avoiding an epidural didn't do anything to improve how delivery went and I ended up with a spinal block and a catheter etc anyway. 

In a way I know it would more ideal not to have an epidural because you can be up and getting showered ect sooner after the birth and be able to go home quicker if things are straightforward which I want. But going by last time I found the pain at 7cm to much to handle so I have no idea how I'd cope with doing the whole thing!


----------



## Tinky_82

I'm pretty similar to tinkerbelle - I got to 8cm and then my labour stalled and I didn't feel in control of the pain so started to panic. They were going to break my waters which would make the pain worse so I had an epidural beforehand. As it turned out I had a ventouse delivery with a spinal block in theatre and just managed to avoid a c section. I'd love to do this one without an epidural as I want to get home asap but if I'm panicking I'll get one.


----------



## Dory85

I adamantly did not want an epidural with any of mine. I think it's a control thong for me. If I'm numb, I'm not on control. I had diamorphine with my first and it was awful hence using very little for my other 2 (though speed was a big help there).


----------



## mommyxofxone

Yeah no epi for me either. didn't do it with my first and def not doing it (as long as everythign goes to plan that is) this time either. Too many horror stories over here with epidurals for me thanks! 

people i know personally too not just things i read online. 


and i like the control thing too like dory. I was able to feel everything and felt in control of things. i think if i couldn't feel my legs or parts of my body i would literally freak the f out


----------



## karlilay

Mine is purely because I hate the feeling of pushing, I haven't had anything at all with th either two and got to hospital 10cm dilated with both but the pushing just traumatises me for some reason, and I then I loose all control and go crazy. I am worried I will have a panic attack this time, which is the last thing I need in labour. I was trying to push Zach back up with my hand &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Dory85

Our friends had a baby 2 days before Georgia was born. Their baby was 6lb 12oz born and Georgia was 5lb 10oz. Their baby was 8lb 2oz at the last weigh in and Georgia was 5lb 12oz. How crazy that 2 babies so close together (and he was born at 37 weeks on the dot) can be so dramatically different.

GP confirmed Georgia has laryngomalacia today but we're well practiced because my son has it too.
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1464004122047.jpg
File size: 36.3 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia should be 35 weeks today, she's 11 days old and she should be home by weekend :dance: they said I'll need to room in with her at the hospital for 48 hrs probably from tomorrow. 

She'll be on vitamins, folic acid and iron until she's 1 so they've shown me how to do that (basically mini calpol lol) Then it's just resuscitation training, car seat challenge and home!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry to hear that Dory :hugs: I don't know anything about it, will it have a big impact on Georgia?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh God :dohh: The Georgias :rofl: I'm just gonna call my Georgia G :haha:


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Georgia should be 35 weeks today, she's 11 days old and she should be home by weekend :dance: they said I'll need to room in with her at the hospital for 48 hrs probably from tomorrow.
> 
> She'll be on vitamins, folic acid and iron until she's 1 so they've shown me how to do that (basically mini calpol lol) Then it's just resuscitation training, car seat challenge and home!

Our SCBU only did rooming in for first babies. Fortunately it went well when she got home though. Our G is on supplements already too which means they are prescribed instead of having to pay for them. Silver linings and all that ;-)

Laryngomalacia is also known as floppy larynx. In its mildest form it is just a stridor from where the larynx is too soft and partially collapses. My son often sounds like he has croup as a result. I'm used to hearing it but it makes me laugh when random people stare at you because your baby is making a very off noise. Georgia's seems a little worse than his because her mouth sometimes looks a bit cyanosed when it happens but we're just observing for now. It tends to get worse up until 4-6 months so fingers crossed it's just a noise issue.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Apparently they do it for all breastfed babies to make sure they gain weight when transitioning from scheduled feeds to demand feeding :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Id never opt for a epidural but that's my personal opinion.

I didn't have much choice with ds they wouldn't let me go into hospital because of no room/beds I was 8cm when I went in and it took another 5 hours of labour til he came .. But I had to have my waters broke by them aswell think that's why he didn't come quicker tbh with them not braking. But they told me it was too late to have much to help etc but always heard bad things of epidurals more then good and id rather not risk having future problems I guess :shrug:

Having home birth it's not an option anyway it never helps I can't remember the pain :lol: i just remember saying delivering the placenta was worse :rofl:


----------



## Dory85

After pains were horrendous this time round. They made me want to be sick. I'd have had an epidural for those bad boys because there's no baby at the end of it. Just lochia in all its glory. Bork!


----------



## karlilay

Omg Dory :haha:

I never had after pains with Zach, so I'm hoping I don't get them this time, or hopefully not too bad. How long do they last?


----------



## Dory85

I think it was about 3 days. They were gone by the time I was discharged but they were the only thing I need pain relief for postnatally.

I've never had them before so wasn't prepared. They hurt in my back too?!


----------



## karlilay

Oh wow, they sound gross. Should I stick up on paracetamol/ibuprofen?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I'm not planning on an epidural either, I haven't had one with my other 4 so really hoping I don't this time either.
I agree with dory though I would certainly take one for after pains, I didn't get them until after dd3, dd4 was even worse so I'm dreading this time around. :)


----------



## GeralynB

If my baby flips and I don't have to have a csection then I plan on not having an epidural. I have a doula this time to specifically help with that. 
As for after pains last time I had 1 day where I felt really crampy but that was it and it wasn't too terrible


----------



## Teeny Weeny

On the subject of epidurals, to be honest, the thought scares me. 
I have even thought that if I needed a c section then I may need a GA. I can't even imagine someone putting a needle in my back. :-( 

I don't remember the after pains from last time. Perhaps I look back with rose tinted glasses! lol 

It's hard to comprehend that babies will start being born again soon. We had the gorgeous early 4, I wonder who's next? Xx


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Oo what was she like?
> 
> How did you decide on Arthur's name in the end? Was it easy once he was born? We're still in Tabitha/Juniper limbo. I've sort of decided that if she's born in May then we won't use Juniper as part of why I feel it fits is the whole June thing, but otherwise I'm still torn.
> 
> Anyone else still working on names?

She was nice! Arthur ended up Arthur as OH was adamant in the end. I was umming and ahhing even after my waters went and we knew time was short. I questioned it because my parents hadn't seemed keen. That didn't bother OH at all. I genuinely liked Henry too but I think I always liked Arthur best. So basically he was born and the midwife said does he have a name? And I said no! So OH gave me about 10 mins and then told her he was Arthur. Even for the first few hours when I said Arthur I wasn't sure but as soon as my family came and said it was a perfect name for him I allowed myself to love it again! And now it's perfect and suits him brilliantly and I shouldn't have questioned myself. 

I think you like Tabitha in the way I liked Arthur. I think you'll just know when she's here xx

Girls I can actually join in on a discussion about labour and natural delivery! :happydance: I've had two epidurals in the past, I never had any bother with them and found them a huge relief as I have a terrible pain threshold and lost it a lot in labour. Karli I think it will be perfect for you. This time I had no chance for an epidural as I arrived at hospital 10cm so I just had to push. I genuinely felt excruciating pain and thought I might die. The team leader midwife came afterwards and told me it was labours like that where she felt sorry for the women as its just so full on and no time to prepare or even take paracetamol or anything! Just push it out and that's it. Eek

I would take normal delivery over an epidural labour any day because of how easy recovery was. But yeah, the pain....:wacko:


----------



## Dory85

Regarding after pains. I was taking painkillers half an hour before pumping in order to try and ease them. 

For me, other mammals give birth without screaming or epidurals etc because birth is a natural process. I think we fear it too much and are too ready to intervene rather than trusting our bodies. After my first labour I felt like I'd been hit by a bus but my other 2 I could have walked out within hours.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh, I've had significantly reduced movements and change in pattern today, and after chugging an ice cold fizzy drink and still only feeling one sluggish movement when usually she would go mad, I reluctantly rang the assessment unit.. But the woman was really dismissive! She asked if I had felt movement at all today (um.. I'd have been in a long time ago if I hadn't!) And when I said yes but her pattern was different and more rolls, no real kicks or reaction to stimuli, she said "rolls still count as movement lovely" in an exasperated voice! I've been advised to lie on my side for 2 hours in absolute quiet with my hands on my bump and ring back with a kick count after that... I'm pretty sure I will just fall asleep if I do that! 

She's moved 8 times in 10 minutes already!! so I am pretty sure they won't want to see me, it's just that my community midwife is always so hot on me reporting any change in pattern etc to the hospital, but the hospital definitely do not care! Not sure what to do now. I have a midwife appointment at 9.30 and I have a feeling if I mention it.then she'll want me to go in, and I won't have any childcare then, and last time I was in it was 6 hours! At least at the moment hubby is home and DS is asleep!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Her movements have picked right up now so I rang back and said I felt she was moving normally now again. I do find the whole varied advice thing very annoying though, does anyone else have that?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad she's moving again normally angel. That does sound so frustrating though when one health professional stresses the importance of something only for the woman on the phone to be patronising like you're overreacting when you're just following what you've been advised to do! I do find the varied advice confusing though but definitely the right thing to phone up and keep an eye on things.


----------



## Boo44

Angel that pees me off sooo much. There has been so much work done on education around fetal movements and those midwives in the hospital should be the biggest advocates of that. It is nothing to do with number of movements and everything to do with mother feeling a change of normal pattern. If that happened again I would ring and say - I have significant worries I don't want to lie down for 2 hours I'm telling you the movements are changed and I want to be checked. Full stop!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Angel that pees me off sooo much. There has been so much work done on education around fetal movements and those midwives in the hospital should be the biggest advocates of that. It is nothing to do with number of movements and everything to do with mother feeling a change of normal pattern. If that happened again I would ring and say - I have significant worries I don't want to lie down for 2 hours I'm telling you the movements are changed and I want to be checked. Full stop!

Thank you! That's what I thought too! Do you have any links to anything official that I could quite if it happens again? She scared me today.. Especially after lots of pain yesterday.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

There were posters up all around my hospital saying exactly that. And the midwives on the day unit told me the same thing all the time. After my waters went I told everyone that would listen that Georgia wasn't moving enough and she was usually so active. They just kept monitoring her heart and saying she was fine, but even the trace was almost completely static because she didn't move at all and I knew she wasn't OK. I was received when they said she had to come out because I didn't feel like she was safe and then she was born with sepsis. They should always always listen to us, just because something falls within their scope of normal doesn't make it normal for every baby. 

Angel I'm really glad baby has picked up movements :hugs: don't let that snooty midwife put you off, if you feel like things aren't right again just keep calling :hugs: 

Just been back to slimming world for my first post baby weigh in. . . I've lost 18lbs! :dance: I only gained 8lbs so I'm 10lb under my pre pregnancy weight


----------



## Boo44

Angel - just quote Count the Kicks as they're a national organisation and have revolutionised reduced fetal movement. Just say their guide is to go in and you want to come in. Who cares if they think you're neurotic? 

Pixie - wow that's amazing! I was 23lb up in total for pregnancy and lost 12lb the day I had Arthur but I haven't changed a single lb in the 10 days since he was born so I've still got 11lb to lose to get back to pre preg weight! Breastfeeding NEVER helps me lose weight even though everyone says it does for them. I find I lose the weight after I stop!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Haha well I am up over 35lb (I stopped weighing myself when I hit the 35lb mark a couple of weeks ago!) I have stopped caring now. My midwife wasn't concerned at my 36 week appointment. I guess I'll have a big job ahead of me losing the weight but I'm just not going to worry about it for a while. Last time I was even bigger and I gave myself 3 months to not worry or count calories, just to focus on breastfeeding and surviving.. Then I lost it all and more over the next 9 months. I'll be very happy if I can do the same again.


----------



## Tinky_82

Angel - totally agree with what the other ladies have said - different advice can be infuriating. I mentioned in passing at my scan review on sat that it took my little one a little while to get moving that morning (usually I feel him first thing ) but I wasn't concerned as once he started moving I was happy but midwife still insisted on ringing day assessment unit to check if they were happy (they were).


----------



## Starlight32

I like hearing everyone's decision on epidurals during labor! I had a cerxix check today and I thought that was too painful! Lol. I'm 1 cm dilated and 50% effaced. The ob also talked about going overdue. They will do an ultrasound at 40 weeks to make sure it's safe with fluid levels to go an extra week, and an induction will be done at one week overdue if needed.

Angel, so glad her movements picked up. How frustrating about the differing advice though!!!


----------



## GeralynB

I feel nauseous and just really uncomfortable like I can't get in a comfortable position. I'm just overall feeling off. I didn't feel this way with my son. I can't take 4 more weeks like this


----------



## AngelofTroy

Hardly any movements overnight or this morning so in for a trace now. Been up since 2.30 worrying! Heart rate looks OK to me, 141-150 but waiting for more info.


----------



## Boo44

Well done for trusting your instincts angel xx hope all is fine xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Let us know how u get on =) 140 is this bubs usual heart rate =)


----------



## Tinky_82

Great that you're getting checked angel - I hope all is ok.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Only 9 days to go!
Single digits :yipee:


----------



## Dory85

Between my waters breaking at 2am and giving birth I only felt one movement. They kept asking about movement but didn't appear concerned. Maybe movements slow down for labour or something? 

Saying that, I was constantly on ctg and had an uss to check fluid levels and presentation so maybe they did a quick check then?


----------



## Dory85

Forgot to say to keep us updated Angel. Have you been in before for reduced movement? My friend was induced after her 3rd episode of them.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thinking of you Angel. Xx

Beccy, sooooo close now! Single digits, I'm jealous. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Hardly any movements overnight or this morning so in for a trace now. Been up since 2.30 worrying! Heart rate looks OK to me, 141-150 but waiting for more info.

We're all different so it won't be the same for everyone but I had this aswell and went in I literally had no movement all night and morning was still simler when I went in but then it started again and heart trace was normal like yours but was going crazy at points but they said was all fine. I didn't feel kicks either for abit just rolls and that's movement they told me too just different which was the concerning part "different"! 

Hope things are okay :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: let us know how you get on Angel.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm waiting for a doctor to talk to me, who knows how long that will take! They said all looks normal but that if I feel things are different then they want a doctor to check me.. Which is reassuring I guess but I want to get out of here now! I have a community midwife appointment at 9.50/(in just over an hour) which I wanted to make because it was a double appointment especially booked in advance to discuss my anxiety and my birth plan.. the midwife here just said I can cancel it as I've had all my checks here but I wanted to talk about lots if things and noone here will have the time. :/


----------



## Becyboo__x

Teeny Weeny said:


> Thinking of you Angel. Xx
> 
> Beccy, sooooo close now! Single digits, I'm jealous. Xx

Hopefully she comes soon dreading going over!


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I hope you're able to speak to a doctor soon, hopefully you won't miss your appointment but if you do are you able to speak to one of the midwives whilst you're in the hospital? 

Becy - wow single digits!!! :dance: P.S your ds looks so much like you!


----------



## AngelofTroy

They are going to discharge me, the doctor was reassuring but said that if it happens again then they'll probably suggest daily monitoring!! I don't know if I can face this daily for potentially 3-4 weeks!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I think something would happen by then Angel or they would do something see what today goes like and what midwife says etc :hugs:

Happy 38 weeks too!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thank you, and congratulations on single digits!


----------



## Becyboo__x

vaniilla said:


> Angel - I hope you're able to speak to a doctor soon, hopefully you won't miss your appointment but if you do are you able to speak to one of the midwives whilst you're in the hospital?
> 
> Becy - wow single digits!!! :dance: P.S your ds looks so much like you!

Do you think? I only see parts of me in him a few features rest I just see his dad :lol: 

I'm excited to see what this one will look like!

Happy 35 weeks too!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Full term today! 

Glad everything was okay angel :hugs: 

Wow 9 days to go beccy that's crazy.. And happy 35 and 38 weeks vanilla and angel. We're all so close now.


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - happy full term/37 weeks :D 

I still feel like it's ageees away for me, I think it won't feel close until I go into labour :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol vanilla, not that long - you're due one day after me :rofl: 

Angel I'm so glad everything was OK :hugs: daily monitoring sounds a bit extreme but you've done the right thing by going in, don't let it put you off going again. Hope you make your appointment! 

I'm supposed to be rooming in at the hospital wed and Thurs to hopefully get little G home by Friday, ive just ran to the hospital to feed her before the midwife comes and they've said it might not be necessary. Apparently she just needs to go 48 hours without any tube feeds and gain or maintain her weight - her last tube feed was 6am yesterday so she's already over 24 hours in! :dance: well might get her home by tomorrow or Thursday instead. 

Dory - did you have home visits from a neonatal nurse? How often do they come?


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, keep us updated. How's movement now? Glad you went in to get checked when you got worried. 

Becy, so exciting! You're getting close!

Tinkerbelle, yay for being term! Such a nice feeling!

Baby girl will be here in 3 weeks max! I'm praying I go into labor on my own and that I don't have to get an induction in 3 weeks though because it sounds scary. Who has been induced in the past? What's it like?


----------



## Squig34

Sorry ladies, I need to catch up but just popping in to report some minor drama with me - had a scan this morning which was good as baby hasn't really moved today. 
Dopplers, amniotic fluid & heart rate all fine, but am up for a CTG as she isn't moving much as I thought - a bit on the u/s but I can't feel it. Then I'm going home to get some stuff to be admitted while I get the steroids so they can monitor me (or really baby). I should hopefully get home again. Another scan on Friday & then Tuesday. Section date is in fact 2nd June; it's bloods on 31st May. Kinda glad to wait til Thursday as I'll be 37 weeks & that's better for Squiggle.


----------



## Squig34

Big hugs Angel - glad all was ok & that they're taking you seriously - I know daily monitoring would be a hassle, but better the peace of mind & knowing baby is ok - you're so close!

Pixie, great ref G's tube feeding :)

I wouldn't have an epidural either if it weren't for the fact I'm having a section... I feel as you do Teeny ref needles in my back. I'm actually quite anxious about it but have been told I can ask for gas & air while it's being done.

Everyone is getting so close now! So exciting that more babies will start arriving in only a week or two!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Wow next Thursday isnt far at all squig! 

It's so exciting now everytime I come on here I wonder if there's going to be baby news and who's next. Also will be interesting to see who's going to have their babies on the same day ect. But strange that there could be 2 month gaps between the first and last babies!


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, keep us updated <3 sounds like an eventful day.


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Full term today!
> 
> Glad everything was okay angel :hugs:
> 
> Wow 9 days to go beccy that's crazy.. And happy 35 and 38 weeks vanilla and angel. We're all so close now.

Yay full term!

Happy 37 weeks


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Dory* I've heard the afterpains are worse after each. my mother said after her second the pain was bad so i'm a tad nervous about that part! 


*Angel * so glad her movements are back up and you're being discharged. did you make your mw appt? i get the same kind of mixed info from the nurses and staff from the office. my midwives and drs all seem to be on the same page though thankfully. Happy 38 weeks!!! omg! so close!

*Becyboo* congrats on single digits that's mad!

*tinkerbelle * happy full term!!!!!!

*Vaniilla * happy 35 weeks!


*Squig* wow that's awesome you have a date set up! so soon!!! eeeek!!!!





i can't believe we'll be popping babies out soon!!!! i have my 36 week gbs appt today, so gonna ask if anything is happening in there. My normal bh are not sometimes accompanied by menstrual cramping which is way different than dd. So i wanna ask about that. My appt isn't until 630 so i'm anxious about all that! 

i got a ton of clothes from a friend for ds and omg they smell so bad so i'm washing those right now. going to take literally 3 loads. But then it'll be done. Ranging from newborn to 12 months. so i should be good for the first year!!!! i don't need anymroe clothes!


----------



## Tinky_82

I hope all is ok Squig and little one can keep cooking until next Thursday. 
Great news about Georgia's feeding pixie.
Starlight no induction for me and I really want to avoid it again this time. Though on the April birth thread there were loads of really positive induction stories which made me feel a bit more positive about having one if needed.


----------



## GeralynB

The hospital called yesterday and told me they scheduled the manual version to turn baby for June 1 but I don't think I'm going to do it. My gut tells me not to...I feel like the procedure will be stressful on the baby and if she's not turning on her own there might be a reason (short cord, etc) so I don't want to force it. I'm continuing going to the chiropractor and acupuncturist and hoping she turns on her own. I have an appointment with my midwife June 3 and a sono to see her position and then discuss the next steps.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - I hope the ctg monitoring goes well, just over a week until you meet lo!

pixie - that's great news, hopefully she'll be able to go home on Thursday.

Mommy - I hope your appointment goes well today.


I didn't think I would ever want an epidural, I'm absolutely petrified of needles and wasn't able to sit in on any of ds' vaccines but during labour I really, really wanted one and would have done anything to have it or any pain relief - I had a period of wishing a brick would land on my head and knock me out! :rofl:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm 3/5 engaged on my notes.. Does that mean anything?


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm 3/5 engaged on my notes.. Does that mean anything?

Im that too .. Means 3/5ths down into pelvis .. 1/5th I think is fully down likely ready but you don't usually get told that I'm sure as things happen by then. My notes said that at 36 weeks and again at 38 

Just means baby is head down in the pelvis so really it's good news that baby is going in the right direction x


----------



## Dory85

It's a bit confusing. Becy is right that 3/5 engaged means three fifths of baby are engaged in the pelvis but some midwives write 3/5 palpable meaning three fifths can be felt and two fifths are in the pelvis.

Apparently babies can pop in and our (though my midwife said it's uncommon). Anecdotally, when my each if my babies has been engaged they have arrived within the week (2 of them within 48 hours)!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Geralyn, I totally understand not committing to the ECV. When baby was breech I was undecided whether I would consider or not. 
Hopefully, my baby girl hasn't turned again to breech ( although I feel like she has) and will know for sure tomorrow evening but I'm not sure that I would have the ECV if she is.
I know there are pros and cons to both the turning and a vaginal birth. I think I would personally try a vagjnal breech delivery. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Forgot to say that we registered Georgia's birth today. Georgia Lauren is officially a real person &#9825;

I also finally got a chance to clean the house properly today. I was going to do it once maternity leave started but as she arrived before then it's just been annoying me instead.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dory85 said:


> It's a bit confusing. Becy is right that 3/5 engaged means three fifths of baby are engaged in the pelvis but some midwives write 3/5 palpable meaning three fifths can be felt and two fifths are in the pelvis.
> 
> Apparently babies can pop in and our (though my midwife said it's uncommon). Anecdotally, when my each if my babies has been engaged they have arrived within the week (2 of them within 48 hours)!

I think it will be what you've said even not writing palpable because my midwife felt where the head was etc so likely said from doing that feeling 3/5ths etc.. I wish it ment mine was coming within a week :lol: I've been same for past 3 weeks nearly :dohh: she also told me about they can go in and out of being engaged but I was thinking at 38 weeks surely they wouldn't crazy if they did :lol:


----------



## Squig34

CTG was fine thanks & baby is moving a bit more now but I'll get 2 CTGs a day. Also got the first dose of steroids. It really stung - I don't know if you ladies who also had them found that too? But thankfully the pain settled quickly. Just kicking my heels now. Not sure if I need to change into my nightie even!

Yay for Georgia being a real person now Dory :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol squig the steroids are real stingers :haha: glad everything's OK :hugs:


----------



## GeralynB

Teeny Weeny said:


> Geralyn, I totally understand not committing to the ECV. When baby was breech I was undecided whether I would consider or not.
> Hopefully, my baby girl hasn't turned again to breech ( although I feel like she has) and will know for sure tomorrow evening but I'm not sure that I would have the ECV if she is.
> I know there are pros and cons to both the turning and a vaginal birth. I think I would personally try a vagjnal breech delivery. Xx

The group of midwives I'm with doesn't do vaginal breech deliveries and there are very few OBs that will do them. I don't want to switch care providers this late in the game either. So my only option if she doesn't turn on her own would be a c section which was definitely not what I wanted but I will be ok with it knowing I've done all I could to try and turn her. These babies make their own birth stories and we have little to do with it lol


----------



## Tinky_82

Becyboo__x said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I'm 3/5 engaged on my notes.. Does that mean anything?
> 
> Im that too .. Means 3/5ths down into pelvis .. 1/5th I think is fully down likely ready but you don't usually get told that I'm sure as things happen by then. My notes said that at 36 weeks and again at 38
> 
> Just means baby is head down in the pelvis so really it's good news that baby is going in the right direction xClick to expand...

Eek I'm 1/5 but assumed it went from 1/5 to 5/5 but I know second babies pop in and out.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Dory, yay for registering Georgia and manage the housework! Well done you. X

Squig, glad bubs is okay. Are you in hospital now until delivery? Xx

Geralyn, you have a great positive outlook on the situation. I hope she does turn, but at least you are prepared if she doesn't. When will you have to make the decision if she doesn't turn? Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

AngelofTroy said:


> I'm 3/5 engaged on my notes.. Does that mean anything?

I'm 4/5 as of today so midwife said his head is just resting inside. She did say though that it doesn't mean anything with 2nd or subsequent pregnancies as baby can keep popping in and out.

I asked her as I'd gone over with 3 of my others (one was induced early) what was the likelyhood of going over again, she did say that it does usually follow a pattern so I'm totally expecting to go over again. :)


----------



## GeralynB

Teeny Weeny said:


> Dory, yay for registering Georgia and manage the housework! Well done you. X
> 
> Squig, glad bubs is okay. Are you in hospital now until delivery? Xx
> 
> Geralyn, you have a great positive outlook on the situation. I hope she does turn, but at least you are prepared if she doesn't. When will you have to make the decision if she doesn't turn? Xx

I'm not sure when any decisions will have to be made. I guess we'll discuss it at my next appointment which is June 3.


----------



## Squig34

Teeny Weeny said:


> Squig, glad bubs is okay. Are you in hospital now until delivery? Xx

Hopefully not! As long as movements are ok, I should get out either tomorrow or Thursday. Then I have a scan on Friday & one on Tuesday, as well as bloods & prep for my section. So any issues should be picked up quickly if an earlier delivery is required, but hopefully it'll all be ok for 2nd June as planned. (I could probably stay in if I want, or at least come in a few days beforehand which the consultant mentioned his morning, but I'd rather not unless necesary).


----------



## Boo44

Wow lots going on in here! Good luck squig you are so close now! Hope she starts moving better

Angel tbh once anyone has 3 episodes of reduced movements they should be induced. Daily CTG just seems like a strange plan to me. Like what is the end point of that how long do they plan to do that for in a term baby? Odd. Anyway glad she had a nice normal tracing xx

Pixie how very exciting that little G will be home so soon! <3

As for us we *may* have gotten past the terrible nipple pain stage with practicing different holds and using lansinoh like its going out of fashion... Arthur has had a morning of cluster feeding which makes me nervous as to how I'm going to deal with two toddlers if he has me stuck to the sofa...but I'll cross that bridge as and when!


----------



## karlilay

Can I have some non judgemental advice :( For just over a week ive had horrendous tooth ache, it changed from an ache to a throb and I knew I had an infection, so I rang the doctors who put me some Amoxocillin out and I have been taking them ever since. While they've cleared up the infection mostly it really hurts at night so I took myself off to the dentist today.
He was lovely but struggled to find why I had pain, no crack in teeth, couldn't even identify which tooth it was, no loose fillings etc, and pretty much said he was going in blind without an X-ray and he couldn't xray me this late in pregnancy.

Was told to come home and have to manage the pain basically until I give birth.
The pain this afternoon after all the poking and prodding has been horrendous, and Iv been on the ohone to the docs who are brill and have put me more Amoxocillin out.
I am ashamed to say though I couldn't take the pain anymore and have just had two nurofen. It's settled it right down and I can barely feel anything now.

I also took a regular dose of nurofen last week for a day and a couple of random times since, but not any for a good few days after I googled and saw what apeffect they could have on my baby.

Do you think I have hurt her :cry: I'm so upset, but I was in so much pain I can't bear to think she could be poorly because of me and I feel so selfish.

Iv probably had 8 doses of nurofen over the space of ten days. I told the doctor he wasn't overly concerned but said not to take anymore, and to take co codamol, but I suffer with such bad health anxiety I darent take them in case I have side affects, and he's told me they can affect my babies breathing at birth. I can't live with this pain and just paracetamol :(


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - as the doctor said she should be fine just don't take it anymore :hugs: I would give the codamol/codeine a go, I was given them twice in hospital for pain relief and they told me the risks are very low, the first time they didn't even mention any risks, they just asked if I wanted pain relief and told me what they were giving me. I hope the pain goes away asap, no judgement here, I suffered from really bad infections until I found my now dentist 2 years ago and toothache is one of the worst pains out there imo.


Squig - I'm glad the ctg went well :)


AFM - having horrible braxton hicks, stupid road is closed due to some problem with water pipes or something similar so I had to walk the school run. I had to do a walk that takes me 30 minutes at least in 15 minutes, I'm not looking forward to trying to sleep on my hips tonight :wine:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't blame you karli. Pain from toothache is right up there. There is just no escaping it. I'm "lucky" the damage to my front teeth is done so they have been dead for years (fell over ten plus years ago) so the pain I feel in my front teeth is minimal. I could only feel my abcess at the weekend as it spread so far into my gums I could feel it in other teeth etc. The antibiotics have taken the infection down but I can still feel the lump but no one can see it. Each time it gets bigger and I gradually get used to having it there it's under my nose cavity so luckily it's well hidden. I'm actually excited to have my post birth root canal!! 
I honestly don't think you will have done baby any harm at all but I really wouldn't take any more. You are so close to delivery now let's just hope you can have the proper dental work done soon =) I think codeine is safer =)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Time is still dragging for me I don't feel any closer than I did in weeks 25-31 and they were slow going. Being due at the end of the month sucks lol. There is a July thread but it's a bit dead in there and it's quite late to be sticking my head in lol. I'm dreading when I'm still sat in here moaning first week of July you'll all be out in the sun pushing your new babies about :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - that's my line :haha: why is it going so sloooooowly!


I've been home for an hour and a half and still having painful braxton hicks, it seems like this is what I'll have to put up with every day on the school run now :(


----------



## Boo44

Karli - the risks of codeine are totally tiny. To affect your baby you would need to be on it constantly through pregnancy as then they're at risk of withdrawal. But taking a few now this close to the end is not risky. Ibuprofen is riskier xx


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, I don't think I would get the version if baby was breech either. Fingers crossed the other methods work in turning her. 

Squig, glad you're feeling more movements. I hope the hospital stay isn't too bad. 

I've been having bh on and off all day and my bump has seemed so hard! I was worried about her movements for a bit but feeling her more now. Does anyone else have troubles feeling baby move during bh?


----------



## karlilay

I am in so much pain I literally can't cope. I have been sat here in tears for the past two hours. I can't take any more paracetamol until 12.45. I just don't know what to do


----------



## Becyboo__x

Itching? Anyone else having this..

Over the last few days I've had a itchy ankle .. Which left a dry mark now both are really itchy :nope: don't think they are swollen I get asked every appointment about it all but never had a problem until now .. I have my bloods done everytime too and all normal bar my iron levels. :shrug: 

I don't think it's that OC that's all I see about when looking up about itching .. I have eczema aswell which never helps but never on my ankles so I ruled that out sometimes it flares up during pregnancy more etc but ankles are one place I never have it.


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> I am in so much pain I literally can't cope. I have been sat here in tears for the past two hours. I can't take any more paracetamol until 12.45. I just don't know what to do

Silly as it sounds I always used the teething liquid for toothache/pain it numbed the gum. But obviously not always a everyday item you have in house etc otherwise I don't know what else you can do when your already taking things for it :shrug:


----------



## Tinky_82

Karilay I'm so sorry - tooth ache is the worst kind of pain. Teeth are weird and it could be a tooth away from the sore area causing the pain (something to do with the nerves in the jaw) so difficult to pinpoint the problem. Is it worse with hot or cold?
Have you tried rinsing your mouth with warm salt water? It's a long shot but it may ease it a bit. 

Becyboo - I've had some itching which turned out to be heat related - ankle seems a strange place but mine was at front of my knees. Slathering E45 a few times a day helped and keeping the skin uncovered.


----------



## gaiagirl

Hi ladies! Congrats to those who have welcomed babies already! I reallllly cannot keep up with posts here but I do check in time to time.

Still plugging away at work (reduced) and home and feeling just about right that there is one month today until I am due. I am not really ready but also very done with pregnancy so one month seems about right!


----------



## Tinky_82

Karilay I've just had a quick look at pressure points for relieving toothache - it says on one that it should not be used in pregnant ladies but the others might be worth trying.... https://www.herbalshop.com/acupress...thaches-the-pain-associated-with-gum-disease/


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou I'm willing to try anything. I have some clove oil downstairs I think. Jonny has told me to take two more nurofen but that's it and purely to get some sleep tonight as I haven't slept for days. We have looked at te reasons I shouldn't be taking them and found it so rare that we think these two won't hurt, I will make sure I take these antibiotics properly this week and I am going to ring the midwife tomorrow and ask her to listen to baby etc. she might send me for a scan I guess, but baby is happy she's wiggling around in there same as always. I just cannot cope with this pain. These are the last two nurofen I possess anyway, and I will try the codeine tomorrow. I feel really shitty for writing that down, and it is selfish but I just can't cope :(

Thankyou Beccy :) I don't have anything like that here but I will pop to the shop and get some tomorrow x


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig I was at hospital today too. My BP was up again, no surprise there, and yet again when I got there it was ok and after checks and bloods etc they sent me home. I have another community midwife appointment on Thursday so no doubt I'll end up back there again.

Are you in "A" ward. I loved that ward, the midwives were so lovely and I met some lovely girls, who I still see quite often and its great as our boys were all born around the same time. I'm glad the baby is moving ok and hope you can get home soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you're in so much pain Karli :( can you use ambesol on your gums or anything like that? 

I'm currently up ordering last min baby things. The main big thing I have left to buy is a cot mattress. It's a cot bed though so is going to last 3/4 years so I need something decent but prices vary so much. They range from £25 to hundreds. How much has everyone spent on their mattress? Any recommendations for a good value but good quality one? X


----------



## Squig34

Glad your BP settled Joey but it's so up & down you'd think they'd keep you in for 24 hours or so for proper monitoring! 

Yes in A ward. Hardly anyone else here & I'm a bit antisocial today so haven't made any effort to talk to anyone else. The midwives do seem nice although right now I'm pretty annoyed with them as it appears it's going to be necessary for me to get up at MIDNIGHT to ask them to keep the noise down as they are talking & laughing at the tops of their voices, with a radio beeping & people practically shouting through it, & the door to their room wide open. Now someone has started clattering dishes. I'm not actually very sleepy yet, but it shouldn't be necessary for me to point out that such a racket is unacceptable when it's nighttime & patients are trying to sleep. Such a lack of consideration is something that makes me really mad.

Karli, you need some sleep. I had horrendous toothache a couple of years ago & it was very hard to cope with the lack of sleep. I hope the codeine helps but also the nurofen so you get some sleep tonight.


----------



## Starlight32

Karli, the pain sounds horrible :(. I've been having some teeth issues (hoping it's just sensitive gums from being pregnant) that are minor and they still really bother me! Teeth issues can be so painful. 

Tinkerbelle, this is the crib mattress we got https://t.toysrus.com/product/index...kTo=wlDetails&gName=CONSTANTINE&fName=LIKAKIS (obviously haven't used it yet). Not sure what the big brands are where you are but this one seemed to get good reviews.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Back from appt! He's measuring at 38 weeks! She said he has like no room at all, I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. Hes very low and head down. She said it's a very good possibility I won't make it to my next appt on thursday. :happydance:


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> Back from appt! He's measuring at 38 weeks! She said he has like no room at all, I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. Hes very low and head down. She said it's a very good possibility I won't make it to my next appt on thursday. :happydance:

Sounds like your cervix is more favourable than mine was 3 hours before Georgia was delivered! Fingers crossed it's positive for you and doesn't stay like that for days / weeks.


----------



## Squig34

Exciting news Mommy, good luck :)

I just woke up front sleeping a bit awkwardly half on my front & now I'm worried I've squashed the baby. They'll listen in to her if I want, but this isn't a usual time for her to move anyway & my eyes are sore from being awake at this time...


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Aww squig if you were squishing her she'd have given you a beating to get you to move. Georgia used to got mad if my bump pushed against my desk in work or I leaned forward and squished her feet order my boobs - she always made sure I knew about it :rofl: 

:hugs: karli, I hope you got some sleep and are feeling a bit better this morning 

I ended up rooming in last night instead, she'd already had her tube out from 24 hrs yesterday so it was 48 hrs at 6am. She's maintained her temp all night, if she's maintained or gained her weight and passes through car seat challenge we'll be home today :dance: 13 days old and 35+2! Fingers crossed


----------



## karlilay

Sorry I didn't read back through was just posting and hoping for replies because I was feeling so sorry for myself. 

Squig, hope your ok. I'm sure you won't have squashed her &#10084;&#65039;

Very exciting news Momymy! Sounds like you could be next ;)

Night was bad, like bad bad. I had the nurofen and they did nothing, so I had some more paracetamol at around 2 and woke at 6.30, it's just this constant throbbing pain and I can't get away from it. It's better when I'm up though, I am going to go and get some of that stuff today, ambesol?, and take my fills days course of antibiotics, I had a full day yesterday so in theory it should kick in today, and if there's no improvement by tomorrow morning, I am going back to the dentist. He can't leave me like this surely? It's so bad, it makes me excited for labour :rofl: :rofl:

Do you think it's worth me ringing the midwife and explaining what's going on, and asking if there's anything she can do? Or is that silly?


----------



## karlilay

Pixie, fingers xd little Georgia can come home today! So exciting for you! X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Had awful sleep! Keep waking at random times I felt sick this time but didn't get up etc but this morning I've been sick just bile :nope: 

Lost a big chunk of plug too :shrug: not like the small bits I have been before 
Don't think it'll go to anything at the minute I've got people coming tomorrow to fit my kitchen floor :dohh: and British Gas Friday to sort stop clock out :lol: needing th to really come before baby :dohh:


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh squid that's awful, very inconsiderate. I hope if you have to stay any longer it is a bit more relaxed. I'm sure you didn't squash baby, they are more resilient than we think. Some of my antenatal examinations on my belly have been pretty rough, so much so that if I had done it myself, I'd probably be asking for anti D lol.

Hubby is off today so it will be nice for us to have a wee day just the three of us, it has been ages since he has had a day off. I've another midwife appointment tomorrow and will probably end up back at hospital so I'll enjoy today lol. 

I agree with you squig, as mich as I don't want to have to stay in, I do wish they would just monitor me for 24 hours as the 15 minute trace thing they do just isn't a true picture.


----------



## Squig34

Hope you have a lovely family day Joey :)

Baby was indeed fine & not squashed as it turns out. She's still not moving loads but more than yesterday morning - & that was pre steroids! However she hardly moved last night or overnight (& i only had 2 hours' sleep so i'd have felt her) after them, apart from a little (reassuring) dance party for a while about 10.15pm, so I'm anticipating another night in here until I can feel movement again - the CTGs are reassuring, but not much help to me if I'm at home relying on what I can feel! I'd like to get out for a few days over the weekend at least to finish one or two things & have a last night out with DH, even if I end up having to come back in a couple of days before my section. 

Pixie, FX for Georgia getting home today!

Becy, sorry to hear you're feeling so miserable.

Karli, a call to your midwife could do no harm but I'm surprised you haven't already begun to feel relief from your antibiotics; I hope they kick in today!


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, how exciting!! That's the same dilation and effacement as me at 38 weeks!

Squig, I've had that same squishing scare before too. I hate waking in weird positions. 

Karli, hoping the dentist appt goes well. Did the dentist tell you what was casusing the pain? Is it a cavity?


----------



## Starlight32

The bh slowed last night and I felt baby moving all around! I felt better about her movement after that. I had a few more bh in the middle of the night and this morning. Is it normal to have so many painless bh?


----------



## mommyxofxone

*karli* i would def call the midwife! see if she can help at all, you should not have to deal with such pain!!! :( 




also think it's really weird she asked me how big i thought he would be because she was shocked my first was an 8lb baby, she said 'you really think he could be bigger than that?! you're so tiny!!" i was just staring at her lol why are you asking me?!


----------



## vaniilla

mommyxofxone said:


> Back from appt! He's measuring at 38 weeks! She said he has like no room at all, I'm 1cm dilated and 50% effaced. Hes very low and head down. She said it's a very good possibility I won't make it to my next appt on thursday. :happydance:

That's fantastic! it sounds like your ds will be here very soon :happydance:



Lil_Pixie said:


> Aww squig if you were squishing her she'd have given you a beating to get you to move. Georgia used to got mad if my bump pushed against my desk in work or I leaned forward and squished her feet order my boobs - she always made sure I knew about it :rofl:
> 
> :hugs: karli, I hope you got some sleep and are feeling a bit better this morning
> 
> I ended up rooming in last night instead, she'd already had her tube out from 24 hrs yesterday so it was 48 hrs at 6am. She's maintained her temp all night, if she's maintained or gained her weight and passes through car seat challenge we'll be home today :dance: 13 days old and 35+2! Fingers crossed

I hope you're able to go home, I can't believe she's already 13 days old! what's the car seat challenge?




karlilay said:


> Sorry I didn't read back through was just posting and hoping for replies because I was feeling so sorry for myself.
> 
> Squig, hope your ok. I'm sure you won't have squashed her &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Very exciting news Momymy! Sounds like you could be next ;)
> 
> Night was bad, like bad bad. I had the nurofen and they did nothing, so I had some more paracetamol at around 2 and woke at 6.30, it's just this constant throbbing pain and I can't get away from it. It's better when I'm up though, I am going to go and get some of that stuff today, ambesol?, and take my fills days course of antibiotics, I had a full day yesterday so in theory it should kick in today, and if there's no improvement by tomorrow morning, I am going back to the dentist. He can't leave me like this surely? It's so bad, it makes me excited for labour :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Do you think it's worth me ringing the midwife and explaining what's going on, and asking if there's anything she can do? Or is that silly?

Hopefully the antibiotics will kick in at some point today and take away a lot of the pain, have you thought anymore about giving codeine a go at bedtime? 



Becyboo__x said:


> Had awful sleep! Keep waking at random times I felt sick this time but didn't get up etc but this morning I've been sick just bile :nope:
> 
> Lost a big chunk of plug too :shrug: not like the small bits I have been before
> Don't think it'll go to anything at the minute I've got people coming tomorrow to fit my kitchen floor :dohh: and British Gas Friday to sort stop clock out :lol: needing th to really come before baby :dohh:

I'm sorry to hear you've been ill :hugs: could it be a sign something is happening? That along with the big bit of plug sounds like something is happening to me. 



joeybrooks said:


> Oh squid that's awful, very inconsiderate. I hope if you have to stay any longer it is a bit more relaxed. I'm sure you didn't squash baby, they are more resilient than we think. Some of my antenatal examinations on my belly have been pretty rough, so much so that if I had done it myself, I'd probably be asking for anti D lol.
> 
> Hubby is off today so it will be nice for us to have a wee day just the three of us, it has been ages since he has had a day off. I've another midwife appointment tomorrow and will probably end up back at hospital so I'll enjoy today lol.
> 
> I agree with you squig, as mich as I don't want to have to stay in, I do wish they would just monitor me for 24 hours as the 15 minute trace thing they do just isn't a true picture.

I hope you have a nice family day with DH :flower:




Squig34 said:


> Hope you have a lovely family day Joey :)
> 
> Baby was indeed fine & not squashed as it turns out. She's still not moving loads but more than yesterday morning - & that was pre steroids! However she hardly moved last night or overnight (& i only had 2 hours' sleep so i'd have felt her) after them, apart from a little (reassuring) dance party for a while about 10.15pm, so I'm anticipating another night in here until I can feel movement again - the CTGs are reassuring, but not much help to me if I'm at home relying on what I can feel! I'd like to get out for a few days over the weekend at least to finish one or two things & have a last night out with DH, even if I end up having to come back in a couple of days before my section.
> 
> Pixie, FX for Georgia getting home today!
> 
> Becy, sorry to hear you're feeling so miserable.
> 
> Karli, a call to your midwife could do no harm but I'm surprised you haven't already begun to feel relief from your antibiotics; I hope they kick in today!

I'm sorry you'll be staying in longer, but as you say it's much more reassuring to be on the ctg then rely on movements. 



mommyxofxone said:


> *karli* i would def call the midwife! see if she can help at all, you should not have to deal with such pain!!! :(
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also think it's really weird she asked me how big i thought he would be because she was shocked my first was an 8lb baby, she said 'you really think he could be bigger than that?! you're so tiny!!" i was just staring at her lol why are you asking me?!

That's funny that she asked you that, are you supposed to have a crystal ball ? :haha: 


AFM, permanently confused by movement, I'm sure her pattern has changed but I'm struggling to remember it so I think I'll need to start writing it down, I'm struggling to reason what's normal and what's reduced :dohh:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had a call from the infant feeding specialist at my hospital this morning :) I confided in my midwife yesterday that I was very anxious about breastfeeding this little one after problems with my son's feeding went unnoticed for a long time, and she said she would refer me.. I'm amazed and so happy that we won't fall through the net this time. She was very reassuring about my son's problems and said that I had done well and that he obviously did get milk from me even if he wasn't efficient at feeding and that I did all the right things. And she told me that she will meet us and view a feeding in the first few days after my baby is born, if it is in the week then it should be the day she arrives! And I have her number and email and to contact her anytime! 

Lovely lovely woman!


----------



## GeralynB

Tooth pain is the worst. Last pregnancy I went to dentist after DS was born and had so many cavities. The dentist said that being pregnant sucks all the calcium from our bodies so it's very common to have tooth issues when pregnant. I've had a slight tooth ache the last few days...probably another cavity. Hopefully you can get some relief soon Karli


----------



## karlilay

Thanks everyone. Midwife told me to stop taking ibuprofen, I knew that anyway, but the temptation to be out of pain was too much last night.

Just had my first ever codine, it's set my anxiety off quite bad, but just hoping it helps because at this point I'm willing to try anything. Had two antibiotics today, and been and brought some anbesol, I will take the pain for today, but if it doesn't clear a little bit i will be back on the ohone tomorrow morning. I can't cope with this much longer that for sure,


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh and for you ladies tracking weight i've gained 19lbs this pregnancy so far.


----------



## Squig34

Good news Angel :)

Pixie, did G fit in the car seat ok?

Vaniilla, good idea to make a note until you're used to the new pattern.

Starlight, glad to hear baby has been moving more :)

Second CTG good also & getting a little more movement compared to this time yesterday but still limited so in overnight as previously reported. My consultant actually came round to see me earlier & said I can go home tomorrow if I'm feeling good movement. Otherwise I have a scan with her on Friday morning so will stay in for that & take it from there. & also decide whether to come in a couple of days early next week - depends how I sleep really, no point coming in early to get 2 hours sleep a night when I could be getting more at home!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Seriously .. 

I've heard a lot about these trapped nerves but all today I've struggled to walk without my leg giving way.. And it's been majority of the day not stopped :nope: I thought it didn't last too long and eased off? The way I describe it is like contractions in my thigh and hip! Went in the bath and all I could feel was her lower then ever and grinding on my hip which cringes me :lol: then a popping again 

Feeling generally weird today!


----------



## Dory85

Squig - do keep us updated. I'm following intently.

Pixie - how is littlest Georgia doing? Bet you're giddy to get her home.

Afm - Georgia gets weighed again tomorrow because she had dropped a centile. I do think she's put on weight but I can't help doubting things.


----------



## chrissytina

Hey ladies! 

I am the original person who started this thread, then I miscarried and someone graciously took the thread over for me. I was due June 2 so it's coming up, so I was thinking about all the June babies that are coming very soon! Good news is I'm pregnant again and in the second trimester with baby doing good, due Dec 4th :) 

Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a smooth and speedy delivery. And congrats to the moms with babies already born :)


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> I had a call from the infant feeding specialist at my hospital this morning :) I confided in my midwife yesterday that I was very anxious about breastfeeding this little one after problems with my son's feeding went unnoticed for a long time, and she said she would refer me.. I'm amazed and so happy that we won't fall through the net this time. She was very reassuring about my son's problems and said that I had done well and that he obviously did get milk from me even if he wasn't efficient at feeding and that I did all the right things. And she told me that she will meet us and view a feeding in the first few days after my baby is born, if it is in the week then it should be the day she arrives! And I have her number and email and to contact her anytime!
> 
> Lovely lovely woman!


That's great! That's all you need, someone to watch you doing it and help iron out issues before they become too ingrained. I sought help from a lactation consultant this time purely because one of my friends knows her and I asked for advice. Just a tweak of the latch and a bit of supplementation advice and I felt more confident. Am so glad you'll get nice help this time!

I'm actually struggling a bit knowing what to do with feeding. I felt strongly I wanted to BF at least for s while and when he was early I felt even more so that he should have breast milk. I feel very proud that despite the absolute mess we were in on day 4 with bleeding nipples and Arthur being so tiny and clearly having a shallow painful latch, we've come through it and now feeds are almost pain free. And thanks to supplementing with pumped breast milk twice a day he's gradually putting on weight (although he hasn't reached his birthweight yet :|)

Thing is, I don't know how I want to feed him long term and it's stressing me out a bit. With my other boys, Jack I switched to formula at 4 weeks as I just couldn't breastfeed I found it so hard and he was really jaundiced and he literally never stopped crying. From the day I decided to stop I was so much happier and so was he. With Freddie I put zero pressure on myself, I was the only one of my friends who had a baby at that time so I just did my own thing, breast fed him for 8 weeks but with the odd bottle of formula mainly on a night and it was so relaxed and he did just great. This time I've had basically all my friends have babies recently or since Freddie and have realised 'most' people seem to just BF. I think unknowingly I was putting a bit more pressure on myself to be more like them this time. Thing is, I have 2 toddlers and so being tied to the sofa like I have been the past 2 nights with cluster feeding is really difficult and the mummy guilt is huge. I can do it whilst OH is on paternity leave but when he's back at work how will I do it? He literally needs boob all afternoon and evening long and if I try to stop him or put him down he cries. How will I take my little one to the toilet or make their tea?! But then on the other hand, millions of people EBF with other children as well so if they can do it why can't I? Oh and if I stop Arthur is my last baby so that is emotion-laden as well! 

These are the thoughts going round in my head today and I don't know what to do as far as feeding goes. I like a plan, so it's winding me up!!


----------



## Boo44

PS I know cluster feeding is normal to bring up my supply, it's just extremely difficult with the others to sort!


----------



## Tinky_82

Hi Chrissy, thank you for popping in - sorry for your loss but massive congratulations on this pregnancy. 

Boo it must be hard breastfeeding with two little ones - I'm not sure how I'll manage either. I have bought a caboo carrier and apparently you can eventually breastfeed with them in that so I'm hoping it will help me multitask.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> I had a call from the infant feeding specialist at my hospital this morning :) I confided in my midwife yesterday that I was very anxious about breastfeeding this little one after problems with my son's feeding went unnoticed for a long time, and she said she would refer me.. I'm amazed and so happy that we won't fall through the net this time. She was very reassuring about my son's problems and said that I had done well and that he obviously did get milk from me even if he wasn't efficient at feeding and that I did all the right things. And she told me that she will meet us and view a feeding in the first few days after my baby is born, if it is in the week then it should be the day she arrives! And I have her number and email and to contact her anytime!
> 
> Lovely lovely woman!
> 
> 
> That's great! That's all you need, someone to watch you doing it and help iron out issues before they become too ingrained. I sought help from a lactation consultant this time purely because one of my friends knows her and I asked for advice. Just a tweak of the latch and a bit of supplementation advice and I felt more confident. Am so glad you'll get nice help this time!
> 
> I'm actually struggling a bit knowing what to do with feeding. I felt strongly I wanted to BF at least for s while and when he was early I felt even more so that he should have breast milk. I feel very proud that despite the absolute mess we were in on day 4 with bleeding nipples and Arthur being so tiny and clearly having a shallow painful latch, we've come through it and now feeds are almost pain free. And thanks to supplementing with pumped breast milk twice a day he's gradually putting on weight (although he hasn't reached his birthweight yet :|)
> 
> Thing is, I don't know how I want to feed him long term and it's stressing me out a bit. With my other boys, Jack I switched to formula at 4 weeks as I just couldn't breastfeed I found it so hard and he was really jaundiced and he literally never stopped crying. From the day I decided to stop I was so much happier and so was he. With Freddie I put zero pressure on myself, I was the only one of my friends who had a baby at that time so I just did my own thing, breast fed him for 8 weeks but with the odd bottle of formula mainly on a night and it was so relaxed and he did just great. This time I've had basically all my friends have babies recently or since Freddie and have realised 'most' people seem to just BF. I think unknowingly I was putting a bit more pressure on myself to be more like them this time. Thing is, I have 2 toddlers and so being tied to the sofa like I have been the past 2 nights with cluster feeding is really difficult and the mummy guilt is huge. I can do it whilst OH is on paternity leave but when he's back at work how will I do it? He literally needs boob all afternoon and evening long and if I try to stop him or put him down he cries. How will I take my little one to the toilet or make their tea?! But then on the other hand, millions of people EBF with other children as well so if they can do it why can't I? Oh and if I stop Arthur is my last baby so that is emotion-laden as well!
> 
> These are the thoughts going round in my head today and I don't know what to do as far as feeding goes. I like a plan, so it's winding me up!!Click to expand...

I have the same thoughts Boo! Although I really really want breastfeeding to work out this time, I can't help but remember how convenient it became when we gave some formula, it was a relief for OH to give some feeds, my son was content for the first time and it eventually made my return to work easier... I think I would like to combined feed at some point once breastfeeding is established, I just want it to be my decision this time, at a time that we choose as a family rather than a desperate and reluctant thing we fall into out if necessity. 

I too feel pressure from friends.with babies, but I also feel that formula doesn't scare me like it did back when Micah was small. I know he thrived on a mixture of my milk and formula, and I know it's not evil or poisonous and his immune system is one of the best of all his friends (touch wood) despite most of them being exclusively breastfed. He has no allergies that we know if and is a healthy weight with a varied diet.. So if we feed this baby very similarly to how we ended up feeding him then I'll feel confident that we are doing right by her.


----------



## Dory85

Boo - get yourself a sling ;-)


----------



## Boo44

Angel you are so right. I have absolutely nothing against formula, I'm just finding it hard to work out how much I actually want to breastfeed, for how long. I'm probably just overthinking it. But combined feeding worked brilliantly for us as a family last time and if Arthur turns out like his brothers then we can't go far wrong xxx


----------



## GeralynB

chrissytina said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I am the original person who started this thread, then I miscarried and someone graciously took the thread over for me. I was due June 2 so it's coming up, so I was thinking about all the June babies that are coming very soon! Good news is I'm pregnant again and in the second trimester with baby doing good, due Dec 4th :)
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and wish everyone a smooth and speedy delivery. And congrats to the moms with babies already born :)

Congrats on your rainbow baby!!


----------



## Squig34

Boo, I understand wanting a plan, but I think go with the flow for as long as feels right. Every day you have already BF Arthur has given him a boost. There's so much you have to factor in! I hope to BF & that baby will eventually take an expressed bottle or two a day from her daddy. But I plan to start weaning around 6 months to prepare for going back to work & having to put her in a nursery.

Dory, I've seen people on my sling page talk about bf'ing in a sling. I can't work out how you can BF AND have baby close enough to kiss - surely the boob doesn't move like that?!? (Although I will investigate further). Also hope you get good news tomorrow on Georgia's weight.

Chrissy, congratulations on your pregnancy! Wishing you a smooth & complication free one :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Angel you are so right. I have absolutely nothing against formula, I'm just finding it hard to work out how much I actually want to breastfeed, for how long. I'm probably just overthinking it. But combined feeding worked brilliantly for us as a family last time and if Arthur turns out like his brothers then we can't go far wrong xxx

:) Exactly! I think you'll know when it's the right time and you don't need to necessarily have it planned out in advance. Personally I will start thinking about it when I'm 100% confident of my supply, which might be a while given my anxiety!

Dory - do you have any advice about breastfeeding in a sling? As someone who found both breastfeeding and baby wearing quite complicated last time, I imagine juggling the two to be a nightmare!! But I would love to be able to!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo I can't imagine trying to breastfeed with two little ones to look after. When I had xander I spent hours and hours feeding continuously. What I did find though was as he got older feeds got shorter and shorter and by probably 8 weeks in it was miles more convenient. I'd always intended to give occasional formula feeds this time around, but they gave her some before my milk came in and they had to suck it all back out of her stomach the next day because she couldn't digest it is probably still will but not for a little while. There's no right or wrong at all, you just need to do what suits you and your family. 

Karli I hope the antibiotics start to kick in soon, tooth ache is by far the he worst type of pain. 

Georgia is home :dance: 

Vanilla the car seat challenge is the baby sitting in the car seat for a set amount of time with an oxygen monitor on to make sure she can maintain her oxygen levels in that position. Georgia passed with flying colours. 

She did great demand feeding over night but a jubblee I or Dr wanted her to spend one more night because she'd been fed every three hours - but she woke up to feed so it shouldn't matter! Thankfully the neonatal Dr said no, make sure she hasn't dropped a massive amount of weight and let her go. 

So she gained 15g between Saturday and Tuesday. And gained 3p grams from Tuesday to Wednesday when she was exclusively breastfeeding :dance: she's now 5lb 5oz :cloud9: 

She's had all her newborn checks which were fine, but she can't have her hearing screen because she had septicaemia so there's a chance of deafness or permanent hearing loss. She has to have a full hearing review but not until she should be 2-3 weeks old so early July. 

It's lovely to have her home but I'm pretty scared to go to sleep. The babies had apnoea monitors in SCBU And I wanted to steal one :dohh:

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/20160525_151347_001_zpsv6aaduox.jpg


----------



## joeybrooks

Hi Chrissy, thanks for popping in. I went back to check on you a few times and noticed you were pregnant and was so delighted for you x thanks for starting this thread as it has been a godsend and to Geralyn for taking it over.

Boo try not to stress too much about feeding. I sent myself into and absolute emotional meltdown with my first because I wanted to bf so badly but it wouldn't work. It took me a very long time to be able to accept that I done all I could and that I made the best decision for the benefit of my baby. I really want to again this time but am a lot less naive this time and know that it might not work. Another thing seems to be that you are looking what others have done or are doing and are allowing yourself to be swayed by that. Ignore others, if all of my counselling for post natal/feeding issues tought me anything it was to stop thinking about what others think and do and make decisions for myself. They don't matter, it's something I found very liberating as I spent all my time trying to live up to others expectations and standards.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay for Georgia being home! What a lovely sibling picture :cloud9: 

Congratulations on your rainbow chrissytina x 

I feel more relaxed about feeding. I did about four weeks bfing with DS but I felt so upset as I'd been adamant all pregnancy I'd feed for at least six months if not longer and put so much pressure on myself that I felt terrible switching to formula. But this time round I'm just going to take it day by day and even if I only manage a week then I'll be pleased with achieving that week and not sweat it. Combining formula with breast sounds good, can it upset their tummies at all? I know I read somewhere you shouldn't use different brands of formula for that reason so didn't know if babies are okay having different types of milk?


----------



## Starlight32

Chrissytina, thanks for stopping in and congrats on your rainbow baby <3

Pixie, yay for Georgia coming home!!

I'm getting stressed about movement again. I've felt some tonight but not nearly as much as usual. Going to call tonight if they don't pick up. Monitoring movement is very stressful for me :(


----------



## Boo44

Thanks for all the words of advice ladies I know you're all right I should definitely not bother what others think. My OH tells me the exact same thing every day!


Pixie how exciting that Georgia is home!! Wow I didn't realise she had septicaemia how completely scary for you. And how wonderful she is gaining so well! Wish Arthur would regain his birthweight soon! Arthur passed his newborn hearing screening on day 1 but they gave him gentamicin due to the prolonged rupture of membranes and his blood level came back high. So apparently it can cause deafness. So we have lots of audiology tests coming up soon too xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Pixie what a beautiful picture Xander adores his little sister. So please she's home and sounds like she's doing brilliantly. 

Karilay how are you feeling now? Have the antibiotics taken effect?


----------



## GeralynB

Yay for Georgia being home! Beautiful picture !


----------



## AngelofTroy

What a beautiful picture of Xander and Georgia! I'm so glad she's home for you. Septicemia must have been very scary. :hugs: 

Hi Chrissy :wave: huge congratulations on your rainbow.


----------



## Squig34

Great news on Georgia getting home Pixie! :happydance: I don't seem to have registered either that she had septicaemia & I hope her hearing hasn't been damaged & she passes her test with flying colours! Gorgeous pic of her with Xander & great news on her weight gain - our little girls weigh about the same; Squiggle is a little heavier but she's a few days gestationally further along & not contending with all that Georgia has to.

AFM, all ok here. I got a much better night's sleep so I don't know how much baby was moving. Will see how the CTGs go & what I can feel today. Good hb this morning though. Ward is filling up though!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm not sure if I'd mentioned it tbh, we didn't know it was septicaemia until she was in special care and almost over it. They'd just said infection and bug and tbh dodged when we'd asked - probably because it's a very scary word. But then I read it in her notes and was really upset, if I hadn't have read it the hearing lady would have been the one to tell us when she explained why Georgia couldn't have her hearing screen. 

So glad you got a better night squig,when I was in the antenatal ward they were so noisy! Slamming and emptying the bins at 2 am and chatting at full volume when doing meds etc. Are you hoping to go home today squig?


----------



## Becyboo__x

39 weeks today!

Think she's just staying there :lol: gaining extra chub :lol: wouldn't surprise me tbh! 

Defiantly got lower I've noticed and noticed things are changing feeling different and strange but no sign of her coming just yet well nothing major


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Pixie that pic is gorgeous =) making me brood! Ahah. 

Really low bump becy! Not long eh. 

Afm- I had the worst Braxton Hicks ever last night. They lasted hours. If it wasn't for the fact I have had two children so know the difference between sore and agony (lol) I would probably have gone in. My stomach kept moving into a freaky cone shape ahah. Walking didn't do anything. A hot bath sorted it in the end and I managed to sleep =)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Walking to my last CBT session, I've been more stressed than even with the reduced movements this week, I was meant to be trying a technique where file away daily worries for a specific "worry time" set aside each day, but obviously that would be dangerous if I applied it to movements so it hasn't worked at all.. Now I'm stressed about not having done my counselling "homework"!:dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - That's a beautiful photo of your two little ones :cloud9: I hope her hearing hasn't been affected :hugs:

Squig - I hope the monitoring goes well today :flower:

The one night I stayed in the postnatal ward weeks ago there were two men sleeping in the room as Bath allows it and it was awful, they were both snoring like pigs all night, in the morning one of them was telling the nurse his partner didn't sleep a wink and he didn't know why, I felt like shouting none of us did because you kept up up!

Becy - Happy 39 weeks!!! lovely bump pic :flower:

Chrissytina - Congratulations on your rainbow baby :hugs: 

Angel - good luck with your CBT session.


----------



## Dory85

Breastfeeding in a sling is pretty difficult to be honest. I've only managed it a couple of times and you normally need at least one hand to ensure baby doesn't remove a nipple!

Best piece of guidance I can give is to be competent with your sling and be competent with breastfeeding before you try it. You will need to lower your sling or wrap while you feed and then adjust again afterwards unless you have stretch Armstrong boobs.

Pixie - Aaron failed his hearing tests along the postnatal ward and then had to have follow ups after his meningitis to re test and he was fine.

Regarding sepsis - it is essentially an infection that has taken hold enough for more than one body system to be affected. So whilst it is serious, they weren't lying to you when they said infection.
I try to avoid the word sepsis when talking to relatives at work because the recent coverage in the media has really blown it out of the water. Try not to worry. She's fixed and she's home now


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, happy 39 weeks! 

Squig, keep us updated about baby's movement. I hope they are good today. 

Karli, how's your tooth feeling?? Fingers crossed things have improved.

Hoping everyone is doing well. I'm having troubles keeping up with the thread! Lol

I read online (lol) that eating dates fruit can help soften the cervix. I'm thinking about trying it. Has anyone else ever heard this?


----------



## AngelofTroy

My midwife told me about the dates study on Tuesday and she recommended eating 6 a day for the last month.. I started that day at 38 weeks so I don't know if it'll work but they're really good for you anyway and I'm willing to try anything that's safe and recommended! 

I'm also walking loads, cycling sometimes (only on a quiet cycle track) swimming once or twice a week, taking 2 raspberry leaf tablets daily, using my ball every evening, eating extra strong mints!! I'm thinking of trying nipple stimulation with my electric breast pump once we've set up and cleaned the steriliser at the weekend but I'm not sure as I read they can cause contractions that are too strong.. Anyone know? I might just see if it does anything at all.


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, thanks! I just saw your post in the other thread I made (I checked it after I posted lol). 

I'm late to trying dates too since I'm almost 39 weeks and things I've read said woman started at 35/36 weeks. I'm finally walking again now that my cold has cleared up. I'm doing about 45 minutes per day. I haven't tried anything else. Sex seems safe but I'm not up for that. I heard the same thing about nipple stimulation causing too strong contractions, so I think I'll avoid that until I'm overdue (I would just manually do that though).


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sex hasn't done anything for us! Oh and I got hubby to try a couple of accupressure points I found online and it felt good but no baby lol.


----------



## GeralynB

Yes, dates are supposed to shorten your labor. I just bought some the other day. Can't believe how close some of you are to having your babies! Still seems so far off for me


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Still getting Braxton Hicks. Really cannot be putting up with this many for potentially a month. Ughhh =(


----------



## Boo44

Angel that is such a good CBT technique I've used it in the past when I've had my OCD worries before, rather than giving all my time to ruminating and worrying I've thought 'save it til 6pm and worry about it then' - totally works as you either forget by that time or find it has passed a bit and you worry less. It does take practice though, and you're right, it wouldn't work for reduced movements! :dohh:

Becy - gorgeous bump!

Squig, hope you're ok so excited to hear about squiggle!

Come on ladies we need more babies!!


----------



## karlilay

Thanks for asking Starlight :) Yesterday was horrific, I can honestly say I have never been in so much pain, I spent a lot of it crying. I read online that a hot water bottle would draw out an infection so sat with one on my face an it's really brought it out and today I feel like a whole different person. Had son breakfast this morning and waved my youngest off on a school trip. Now making cakes with my nephew . Hoping the infection will fully go before baby girl makes her appearance :)


----------



## Starlight32

Angel and Geralyn, are you eating six dates per day? I had three this morning. They are good, just a bit chewy! I'll do the other three in the afternoon. 

I got this kind... Do you ladies know if this is the correct kind? Never really knew anything about dates lol https://www.sunsweet.com/products/pitted-dates/

Karli, so glad you're feeling better today!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yay Karli, I'm so pleased that your pain is improving :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yay Karli, I'm so pleased that your pain is improving :)


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Angel and Geralyn, are you eating six dates per day? I had three this morning. They are good, just a bit chewy! I'll do the other three in the afternoon.
> 
> I got this kind... Do you ladies know if this is the correct kind? Never really knew anything about dates lol https://www.sunsweet.com/products/pitted-dates/
> 
> Karli, so glad you're feeling better today!

Yes, 6 a day. Those are the right kind


----------



## ehjmorris

Was gone for a few days and i missed heaps!

Karli, glad your tooth is getting better!

Hope all is well squig, have the movements improved?

I also read about eating dates, however ive got gd and i wont be allowed to have them :(

On a good note i got my date for my csection which is 15th june (20 days away! Yay) he is still breech thats why its a csection, unless he magically flips between now and then

How are we all travelling? Babies should be arriving shortly :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I hate dates so won't be trying that haha. 

Beautiful bump beccy! You look great x 

Glad you're feeling better today karli fingers crossed its long gone very soon. Sounds like its been so unpleasant for you :( 

Sorry you're having Braxton hicks rhi I can't really relate as I have never ever experienced them through 2 pregnancies weirdly enough but soubds painful and uncomfortable. Hope you get a break from them x 

Can't believe how close we are all getting. 

I feel so uncomfortable, my bump is so little. I was looking at some bump pictures from 29 weeks and there's not a massive difference imo but you can feel the baby has obviously grown a lot and it feels so squished and cramped in my tummy. I can feel every movement so intensely and touching my stomach it feels just like a layer of skin and then baby parts underneath, I have no idea how my fluid levels are showing as normal! 

I have my 39 week scan in under 2 weeks where they'll decide whether to induce me before due date or not :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yep 6 dates a day, i bought enough to last me a couple of weeks but my 3yo loves them and they're going down fast!:dohh: 

I have walked for over an hour today and am off swimming in a minute while my son has his lesson. I find some days I am so focussed on bringing on labour and other days I barely have the energy to get off the sofa, is anyone else like that? I walked so fast back from my CBT appointment, I felt sure it'd at least start some BH, but all I got was a bit of a stitch and heartburn. :(


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow everyone is getting so close! Is anyone still working? I have another week and a bit and wish I'd finished earlier.
Karilay I'm glad your tooth is getting better.


----------



## Dory85

Well Georgia is now 6lb 1oz so she isn't back to the centile she was born on but it looks like she's beginning to settle on the one below that.

She wee'd on me at baby clinic because the hv took ages with the scales. That was.... warm....


----------



## vaniilla

When you said 6 dates a day I thought you meant playdates and I thought wow that's a lot! :haha: the fruit is delicious though, we constantly buy them so I'm glad they're good in pregnancy. 

EHJ - wow 20 days! that's exciting that you have a date to look forward to now :)

Karli - glad to hear your tooth is feeling better, hopefully you're past the worst of it now.

Dory - I remember being peed on, is it any easier with a girl? I remember ds peed on DH's face a good few times. If her growth is settling then it can only be a good thing even if it is slower surely. I can't believe she's almost a month old!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I always thought you shouldn't apply heat to dental pain as it draws the infection out into your face and cause swelling. You should draw it into your mouth instead. Then again if it has worked then shut me up haha. :) 

Ewww dates. I read on the internet that if you have had a fast labour (under 2/3 hours) then you shouldn't take rasberry leaf tea . Any thoughts ? and would this apply to dates? I'm not sure i should be trying to speed up something that only takes an hour anyways :haha:


----------



## karlilay

It has caused swelling but I think the fact that it's drawn it out is the relief because I think the infection was trapped inside the tooth, hopefully it will drain now. It's still manageable today, have eaten breakfast and lunch :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, my last labour was 2 hrs and I'm drinking RRLT! Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh I've had basically no heartburn this whole pregnancy, only if I've stuffed myself silly or something, then all of a sudden today I have heartburn from hell... What's going on? I haven't eaten any differently and baby has dropped down and was 3/5 engaged at my appointment on Tuesday, I thought that was meant to relieve heartburn?! Gaviscon and milk have done nothing. :(


----------



## Boo44

I have never heard of dates bringing on labour! Sounds gross lol

Dory well done to Georgia for gaining weight. I'm desperately hoping Arthur is back to his birth weight (6lb 3oz) tomorrow when I take him to get weighed. He still feels so fragile! Any new pics of Georgia?

I'm going to try again to attach a picture of Arthur but every time I attempt it it says file is too large!

Karli oh no that sounds incredibly painful you poor thing :(

My labour lasted 47 minutes having never delivered normally before and I didn't have any raspberry leaf tea or anything. I know he was early, but if they're going to come fast they're going to come fast no matter what you do!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Rhi I've read the same time, my last labour was 2 hours 20 minutes so I've decided to give RLT a miss, it already takes me forty to get to the hospital so if anything I could do with it going back up an hour.
The reason I wanted to take it was because I had also read it helps with pp bleeding and as this is my 5th it's something that has been mentioned as apparently there's a slightly increased chance after your 4th pregnancy. :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

All this talk of fast labour is scary! With DS I had my first contractions on Friday night and he wasnt born until Sunday morning soo I'm hoping I'm not likely to have an overly fast labour this time! You never know though I suppose. 

Hope your last week of work flies by tinky! 

Wow 20 days ehj, that's the day after my due date actually. It sounds so much closer putting things in days rather than weeks! 

I'm still not very prepared if baby decides to come now! One of the mattresses arrived today for the pram carrycot. So I at least have somewhere to put it if it does decide to come :haha: my dad is finishing painting my bedroom this weekend then we can get the cot and everything properly set up. 

I have a 3 hour open uni exam next Wednesday morning so I've been consumed by revising and worrying about that more than anything else!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Because I was induced last time in really unsure about how fast labour will go naturally and how long to wait at home. I never had any contractions at home last time and I was monitored closely the whole time due to my waters going and having meconium. 

I've just got back from a swim followed by a good 15 minutes swinging on a swing at the park! :haha: My dad is back from a holiday today and my brother leaves for a holiday on my due date, so I've always said I have an 11 day window, starting tomorrow, when she needs to come!


----------



## GeralynB

My last labor was 40 hours so I'll take a faster one this time lol
Dates don't bring on labor they're just supposed to make labor shorter and easier


----------



## Squig34

So much to catch up on since this morning!

Karli, glad you've finally gotten some relief.

Tinky, how are you still working??? If I'd been going full term, I'd have been planning to go til 37 weeks (although now I think even 36 would be quite enough) so I can't imagine going til 38 even though I can understand wanting more time at the other end.

CTGs & hb monitors show that Squiggle IS moving but I have continued to barely feel her. I got about a dozen strong movements this morning on the CTG & hardly anything since then - 6 hours ago. So staying in tonight & starting to lose hope of getting home tomorrow :( fed up being in now; getting bored & they aren't bringing me all the food I'm ordering - yogurt, fruit ie healthy stuff. I only have biscuits in for snacks which I'm getting sick of & I asked for hot water to make tea an hour ago. The midwife said she would bring it but hasn't; no point asking again as it's now nearly dinner time - & the ward is still really quiet! Passed out earlier for a nap from sheer exhaustion despite the noise & woke myself snoring :haha: sorry I know I'm moaning now but I'm getting fed up being here now.

:haha: Dory. Are you happy enough with Georgia's weight if it settles consistently on the lower centile? (I mean it sounds fine to me in that scenario but you're her mummy).

Interesting re the dates & labour. Apparently there are pressure points in the back & shoulders which stimulate labour which is why you have to be careful with deep massages in pregnancy - probably the acupuncture points you mentioned Angel - very effective for some women! I'd have been visiting a friend of ours who does such massages if I'd been having to go full term in hopes of earlier arrival ;) we haven't had sex since I conceived, just to be on the safe side (we were previously recommended to wait until at least 20 weeks & then we just felt too nervous) so I don't think that would work for us as I'll have seized up now ;)


----------



## karlilay

I will be trying nothing at all to bring in labour and hopes she decides to stay in there for another year at least &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Haha I feel the same some days karli! X


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - I'm sorry you're having to stay longer :hugs: is anyone able to bring you some fruit and healthy snacks? things from home to make it a bit more pleasant. Maybe a good book too although I know it's hard to think about other things whilst in hospital.




I'm having a pretty crappy day, today can't go fast enough, I'm pretty sure it's whats causing the painful braxton hicks blarghh. :wine:


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm not doing anything to help it all I did last time but I don't know why I haven't this time :shrug: might be being more busy I'm not sure I was going to drink RLT but never brought any :lol: .. I only have birthing ball but I've only used that twice 

I'm having constant movement lately but my stomach is solid so it really hurts!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: sorry you're having a crappy day vanilla hope the Braxton hicks ease off for you. 

Sorry you're having the stay even longer squig, really hope you get out tomorrow. Definitely would think about getting someone to bring some nice snacks to you? Nothing but biscuits doesn't sound too appealing! 

Anyone have any strange cravings? Ive had a constant strong urge to eat soap for a couple of weeks now, it was exactly the same in the final weeks of my last pregnancy :wacko:


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry you have to stay in another night Squig, hopefully her movements change a bit and you can have the weekend at home. Did you say you have a scan tomorrow? 

Wow tinkerbelle that's a strange craving! I don't really have any which I'm a bit dissapointed about. 

Some of you ladies are so close now - I can't wait for more babies to arrive.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Nothing as weird as soap but I've had a major craving for extra strong mints!


----------



## Squig34

Weird craving Tinkerbelle - funny that you had the same one last time!

:hugs: Vaniilla, hope tomorrow is a much better day.

DH brought me some bananas & my own pillow :happydance: yes scan tomorrow lunchtime. CTG again showed lots of movement so definitely good, but I've continued to feel hardly any. Will of course keep updating, but I think getting home tomorrow is also starting to look less likely. This ward is really filling up too; 7 or 8 of us here now so I guess it'll be noisy. If I'm still in at the weekend, I'll ask for a couple of hours out to sort things at home; I don't imagine that should be a problem. Plus side is that DH is getting some great sleeps without me tossing & turning all night & my pregnancy pillow taking up half the bed ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

No cravings at this stage 

Just want cake :lol: trying to limit as I'm piling on the pounds lately :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - that's great news on the bananas and pillow front, hopefully it won't be too noise tonight. Do you use earplugs? I find them too fiddly but I know some people swear by them.


cravings - I'm finding paper and raw flour delicious :rofl: the looks I got from dh are priceless. I'm making myself keep away from both!


----------



## joeybrooks

I wonder if anyone can help me. I'm almost sure it is dory that works in healthcare but if anyone else can help that'd be great.

As you know I'm having orblema with my BP, with comm midwife getting high readings and hospital readings are fine. The hospital questioned the size,of the cuff they are using as there is a big difference between the adult and large adult readings. I've been reading online the measurements for different sizes of cuffs but can't seem to find an answer for the hospital cuff, mostly are for home monitors.

The machine they use in the hospital is the one that measures the baby's heartbeat etc and there is a navy adult cuff and a maroon large adult cuff. I measures my arm half way between my shoulder and elbow and it is 33cm, does anyone know the correct and most accurate size off cuff.

I know this probably feels very trivial but with my history I do worry.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, why might you need to be induced before your due date? I can't remember, sorry!

I went to L&D today because I was worried about baby's movements. They monitored baby for about an hour and everything looked good. The doctor thinks the contractions I'm having are making it harder to feel baby move. I've been having almost constant contractions and my belly seems so hard, so I guess that makes sense. I'm feeling her move now. I hope the last bit of my pregnancy is not a constant worry about movement.


----------



## Starlight32

Just lost my mucus plug or part of it. It was like snotty tan stuff that got on the toilet paper when I went to wipe.

The ob checked my cervix today and I am 2 cm dilated now (was 1 cm on Monday). I know it doesn't mean much but at least I'm progressing a bit??


----------



## GeralynB

Haven't had any strange cravings but have been craving fruit like crazy


----------



## Dory85

Starlight - my plug changing colour was one of the first signs labour was imminent for me! Fingers crossed. 

Squig - I am happy for Georgia to stay on this centile. They were pushing for her to get back to her original but apparently prem birth weights aren't exactly true so I'm not sure if that would even be possible.

Joey - I have no idea what the specific cut off is to use a different size BP cuff but the general mentality in my experience is blue for average body weight and maroon for significantly larger (ie more obese than overweight iykwim). Cuff size can have an influence and that would be important to me if I was specifically looking at a blood pressure. Also doing a reading from both arms and making sure the patients feet are flat on the floor (no crossed.legs) with a relaxed arm. Hope you figure this all out soon! 

I craved play doh when I was pregnant. I haven't thought about it until this discussion and it weirdly disappoints me that the smell isn't as satisfying as it was lol. Bonkers?!


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight I lost my plug the day before I went into labour so it sounds promising.


----------



## Boo44

Dory - Arthurs birth weight was something like the 90th centile for 35 weeks and I agree it mustn't be a true weight iyswim, I can't believe he could stay up on that centile for good! Weigh in this morning and I'm nervous. I'm ready for him to start nicely gaining now 

Starlight that sounds promising I have my fingers crossed!


----------



## Boo44

How do the two Georgias do in the night? I never know how much of Arthur is just him, and how much is prematurity, but he seems to settle nicely in his Moses basket which is a novelty for me as my others hated it! And only 2 breastfeeds per night one of which was very short last night. Poor thing can't win as it just makes me worry he's sleepier than he should be!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I craved extra strong mints too! And also smelling cleaning products :haha: 

Eeek starlight that's really exciting - I can't wait for more babies to start arriving 

When we were discharged from the hospital we were given a document that listed everything that happened to Georgia while in hospital (all the tests and procedures and drugs etc) and at the grand weight of 5lb 4 Oz one of the things in terms list was macrosomia (+97th cenitle) lol! Well she's not on that centile any more because she's two weeks old and so far has only gained one ounce. Really I would expect her to drop massively from there. Xander was born on the 91st centile and settled between 25th and 5oth. Carl and I are both very short, our kids are never going to be big! 

Neonatal nurse is coming today so maybe she'll be weighed again :shrug: I hope she's not lost any! 

Boo Georgia doesn't do bad (I've only had her for three nights though!) Last night she woke for feeds every two hours but she goes back down awake and takes herself off to sleep - fingers crossed that continues!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I lost mine the day I went into labour :lol: well as far as I know.. I woke up at 7ish and had bloody show and plug .. Then I had him by 10.33pm that night :dohh: I was 6 days over though so expected it by then!

I'm still losing bits of mine more now then before but not taking much notice I have a good feeling she's not coming yet. I had awful contractions last night in my lower back and horrible cramps in my stomach :( know exactly what they were I remember and totally different to BH. Had horrible sleep woke at 2ish yet again in comfy and really hot/sweating.. But eased off this morning just feel really tired.

Think I'm getting constant BH lately too my stomach is solid majority of the time and it hurts a lot with her pushing out constantly and being so tight I don't know if I can take much more :rofl:


----------



## Dory85

I have a friend who is a paed consultant and asked her about the weight thing because Georgia was born at 5lb 10oz (90th centile on my personal growth chart) and went right down to just above 5lb at 5 days despite 3 hourly top ups from birth AND thr occasional feed from me. It just didn't make sense.
She explained that premature babies are made up of a higher percentage of water than full term babies do essentially will inevitably need to lose more weight (as a percentage).
Georgia is settling on a line but the hv has already told me if she drops another line she will be put under a paed and have a prescribed feeding plan including 3 hourly top ups and expressing again. I'm not used to it because my other 2 were good weights, barely lost at 5 days and actually jumped centiles! 

In SCBU Georgia slept brilliantly and the nurses all talked about how she was such a content little baby. The day I got her home she wouldn't be put down. She has reflux and wind which I suspect is caused by her tongue tie but trying to see how it goes at the moment. She has a stridor when she sleeps because of her larynx but seriously grunts and groans at an adult volume due to the wind and reflux even when propped up. She hasn't poo'd for 48 hrs though so I'm hoping when that comes we might have at least one better night.

Good luck for your weigh in. Let us know how they go. There is always something to be worrying about with children!


----------



## Dory85

Photo opportunity seeing as a few of you just need a hormonal push in to labour (every time I posy a photo I pray it's the right way up lol)
 



Attached Files:







20160527_094821.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## AngelofTroy

Loving the sibling picture, keep em coming! I definitely need the hormonal push, maybe I'll watch obem on catch up tonight! 

Sorry Georgia is having problems pooing and with tongue tie, I know what a struggle TT can be! I hope she has gained at next weigh in. :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

I saw some more tan mucus this morning when I wiped.. not as much as last night. I'm having sharp pain in my crotch and pelvis. I couldn't do my 45 minute morning walk because of the discomfort. I ended up just getting a shower to relax.

Becy, yesterday afternoon I felt like my stomach was constantly tight too! Then at L&D, the trace showed I was having contractions every few minutes, but most weren't very strong (70-90 on the monitor). I did have some that got up to 120 and 130 though, and I noticed those caused more discomfort than the others.


----------



## Squig34

Aw gorgeous pic Dory!

Sounds promising Starlight - good luck! & glad baby's movements were ok.

Pretty noisy on the ward last night so am pretty tired BUT I can go home today :happydance: I've had some normal movement this morning when I should have. Still waiting to get my CTG but saw my consultant & she's happy that everything else is good & I'm coming back each morning for daily monitoring over the long weekend. Would rather do that than stay in... but I'll be delivered if necessary before Thursday; hopefully not though!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I lost my plug the day before DS was born x 

Starlight I'm having extra growth scans due to my DS being small for gestational age when he was born, this baby seems to be growing well but is on the smaller side so consultant wants me to have a scan at 39 weeks and if he/she is growing at the same rate then she says she wants me induced at 40 weeks, as apparently once you're overdue baby usually starts to drop weight rather than gain? 

lol dory play doh is a strange craving too, I remember trying to eat some as a child as it smells so sweet and lovely but then tastes insanely salty haha. 

Loving the sibling picture! Keep the baby pictures coming everyone :)


----------



## Starlight32

Ok so I've been to the bathroom a few times this morning and sometimes when I wipe, the tp is tinted tan, but no plug/mucus is on the tp. Does that sound normal?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> I saw some more tan mucus this morning when I wiped.. not as much as last night. I'm having sharp pain in my crotch and pelvis. I couldn't do my 45 minute morning walk because of the discomfort. I ended up just getting a shower to relax.
> 
> Becy, yesterday afternoon I felt like my stomach was constantly tight too! Then at L&D, the trace showed I was having contractions every few minutes, but most weren't very strong (70-90 on the monitor). I did have some that got up to 120 and 130 though, and I noticed those caused more discomfort than the others.

Maybe it's that I'm so confused about what it is I'm having simler to you sharp pains and the tightness is new last week or so it's got more intense I'm not sure if it's BH or just slight contractions etc :shrug: I'm just feeling uncomfortable more then it being overly painful 

Hopefully they might come soon!


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> Ok so I've been to the bathroom a few times this morning and sometimes when I wipe, the tp is tinted tan, but no plug/mucus is on the tp. Does that sound normal?

Sounds like your cervix I'd dilating to me but I'm not a midwife. Maybe ring and ask for advice if you're unsure?


----------



## Boo44

Dory that makes sense to me!

Arthur lost 9% by day 5 and I was put on 3hrly feeds and top ups with expressed milk plan. Well, I contacted a lactation consultant who said I should do that, the midwives were oblivious. Despite all that he's still not back at his birth weight! It's strange for me as both my other sons lost weight but had gained it back and more by day 10 so to be on day 14 and not at birthweight yet is just strange!

Having said that he is now 6lb 2oz!! He was 6lb 3oz (2.8kg) born - so today the scale was flipping between 2790g and 2800g and I was dying for it to settle on 2800 as that is his exact birth weight but it landed on 2790g so we are sooo close! One more weigh in with the midwives next week and hopefully we'll be discharged. She said today he looks a much better colour which is good as to me he still looks tinged yellow!!

Poor Georgia with her TT and reflux, why can't these little poppets just have it easy?! 

She is gorgeous xxx

Starlight it does sound promising, come on plug!!

Squig yay so glad you can go home and have daily monitoring sounds like the best of both worlds for you xx
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 11


----------



## ehjmorris

He is so adorable! I cant wait for my lil bundle to be here :)

Yesterday and today i have been feeling off, ive been to the toilet numerous times a day and still not feeling queasy 
Anyone else not well?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't know what percentage Georgia lost, she'd lost 3oz when she was weighed on day 6 (her first weigh in since birth) but she wasn't given any milk at all until day 4 so I thought she'd be much lower than that. 

So close boo! I'm sure Arthur will be over that by his next weigh in, and great news about the jaundice improving. It bounces around so much I half expected Georgia to be back in an incubator every day - she came close but only had to be under the lights for a few days. 

Sorry to hear about Georgia's tt and reflux :-( is there anything you can do/get to help?


----------



## Dory85

Boo - it was day 18 that Georgia finally hit her birth weight again and as I said, she's now following a line so I think it's probably a prem thing.
We did 3 hourly feeds, top ups and expressing while she was in hospital but I can't imagine it would be easy at home with 2 other young children etc. Fingers crossed it doesn't come to that.

Georgia is also still pretty yellow and everyone comments on it but because she's breastfed it can take over a month to significantly improve apparently.

They have offered to snip her tt but it's posterior so once she got there they could decide that it's not possible to snip it so I'm hoping to see how it goes. My son's was awful in comparison. Reflux is mostly a positional thing really. I'm reluctant to medicate as I've heard awful things about gaviscon. I'm just trying different things at the moment really. It has been suggested to cut out dairy by the local IBCLC (lactation consultant) for the area but that means no chocolate so definitely a last resort!!!!


----------



## Dory85

Boo - I love his woolly cardi! I laughed so much when we were having a heat wave and went to scbu to find Georgia under 12 blankets with a cardi and woolly hat on too &#9825;


----------



## Starlight32

Thinking about calling the doctor office when they open at 8am if I see it again. So far I haven't seen anything else when I wipe (lol how weird is it always checking the tp?!)


----------



## Boo44

Haha yeah he doesn't go anywhere without his cardy knitted by his grandma! <3 I love a good knitted cardy!

Yeah they told me the jaundice could take a while to clear as he's breastfed. It's a shame really as its the first thing people see!


----------



## Boo44

I looked in my notes today (which I still have as we haven't been discharged from the midwife yet) and they have my labour length down as 2hrs 22mins. I have no idea where they got that number from as he was born at 0712hrs and I only woke up from sleep at 0530am and my first pain was about 0545 so even if you count that it's 1hr 27mins!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> I looked in my notes today (which I still have as we haven't been discharged from the midwife yet) and they have my labour length down as 2hrs 22mins. I have no idea where they got that number from as he was born at 0712hrs and I only woke up from sleep at 0530am and my first pain was about 0545 so even if you count that it's 1hr 27mins!

How strange! I still can't believe how quick your labour was. You must've been in shock!


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> When you said 6 dates a day I thought you meant playdates and I thought wow that's a lot! :haha: the fruit is delicious though, we constantly buy them so I'm glad they're good in pregnancy.
> 
> EHJ - wow 20 days! that's exciting that you have a date to look forward to now :)
> 
> Karli - glad to hear your tooth is feeling better, hopefully you're past the worst of it now.
> 
> Dory - I remember being peed on, is it any easier with a girl? I remember ds peed on DH's face a good few times. If her growth is settling then it can only be a good thing even if it is slower surely. I can't believe she's almost a month old!

I don't know but i know my dd could pee straight in the air when she was a baby. i called it the volcano pee. She would just shoot straight up! it was wild! never heard a girl could do that lol. 



Starlight32 said:


> Thinking about calling the doctor office when they open at 8am if I see it again. So far I haven't seen anything else when I wipe (lol how weird is it always checking the tp?!)

when i lost my plug with dd i went into labor no kidding a half hour after. And i totally understand checking the tp. I am guilty of checking since 27 weeks, when i had the discharge scare. So i'm constantly nervous. But i now check more for plug. i've lost tiny bits of it, but nothing that means anything. I would ring the dr. and just ask though. 



afm not really feeling much of anything here! besides the normal spd which is getting worse, the heaviness of this gigantic child, and the almost constant bh. they've actually started when i walk to now which is new. before it was only while resting. but i'm really ready to have this baby. tomorrow is 37 weeks and as far as i'm concerned i'm ready whenever he is.


----------



## Squig34

Cute pic of you wee man, Boo!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Not pregnancy related but that was my baby girl yesterday on her birthday. I can't believe she is 4 already. :kiss: xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Loving the baby pics too. It makes me want baby girl here even more. Hopefully not too long now. 
As of tomorrow I can have a homebirth! Cleared by the MW yesterday. X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Eeek teeny that's so exciting! Love the pic of your little big girl - it's scary how fast they grow! Xander was my baby a few weeks ago and he seems massive now little G is home :haha: 

We've got a bit muddled with Georgia's birth weight :dohh: Google said she was 5lb 4oz but the conversion chart in her red book says she was 5lb 6! 

So we'll go with 5lb 6 as her birth weight, she was 5lb 8oz when she was discharged on Wednesday and the neonatal nurse weighed her today and she's 5lb 10oz :dance: I literally can't find one single tiny baby Cardi - I can't wist until she's in a bigger size and I can get clothes for her!

Starlight how are you feeling? Did you speak to your Dr? Hope everything's OK - and that the plug was a great sign!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Went out for Nandos tonight and got the hot one, with the XXextra hot sauce on the side... It didn't even taste hit to me. I think I've burnt all my taste buds recently trying to eat all the spicy foods!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh God - I think the lemon and herb from there is spicy :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

AngelofTroy said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> I looked in my notes today (which I still have as we haven't been discharged from the midwife yet) and they have my labour length down as 2hrs 22mins. I have no idea where they got that number from as he was born at 0712hrs and I only woke up from sleep at 0530am and my first pain was about 0545 so even if you count that it's 1hr 27mins!
> 
> How strange! I still can't believe how quick your labour was. You must've been in shock!Click to expand...

Even more so because I'd never had a vaginal birth before! I was definitely in shock for a while I just assumed id be having a planned section. Part of me still can't believe it's real but I'm so happy it is!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can anyone advise me on waters braking?

I've never experienced it only from being broken in hospital .. 
I felt like basically I needed a wee really badly .. I walked to go upstairs and felt a trickle? Then it seemt like I went for the longest wee ever which was very odd .. Obviously I didn't check if it was wee or not :dohh: I wiped and wasn't wee colour? Sorry tmi but I had to smell the tp :lol: and it didn't smell like wee just a strange smell and was more like damp paper :shrug: 

I've put a pad on to check if it happens anymore is that all I can do? 
Worried if it is waters what happens? Do I look out for contractions etc? Anyone who's experienced it I'll be very glad to hear how it went with you


----------



## Squig34

Sounds like your waters Becy - ring in to your hospital. They can break & not lead to contractions as we know from here! & also some girls on the antenatal ward with me.

Good news on almost being at home birth stage Teeny! Lovely pic of your big girl :)

Pixie, you can get some preemie clothes online from Tesco, Mothercare, Asda, Matalan, Sainsbury's (you might even get the Tu stuff instore) for tiny baby. Stores vary a bit; some that size is up to 6lb & some to 7lb. (I did some looking when I thought Squiggle would be really tiny). But of course her shape will make a difference too!

I've been snoozing all afternoon & going to go to bed early tonight too :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Becy I put a pad on and then lay down for half an hour - when I stood up in was certain it was my waters x

Squig she's getting away with a few 6lb things but the 7lb clothes we've got are enormous on her. We're going to take a trip to mothercare tomorrow to look for a changing bag so we'll have a look then


----------



## Dory85

I found tiny baby and the size down from that impossible to find in shops. Everywhere only had about one thing in. Instead some friends of mine put messages out on local facebook selling groups and I got given a free bundle. She's still only in babygrows though because we can't get any 'proper' clothes to fit her. Our friend's baby that was born 2 days before Georgia has already outgrown newborn size and Georgia hasn't even started wearing them lol.

When my waters broke I had a bigger wee than I though and about 5 minutes later couldn't understand why I still felt wet so went back to the bathroom and when I pulled my knickers down they leaked everywhere. There was no doubting it. Mine were a pinky/clear colour and felt kind of thick/syrupy, not like water. When I walked I felt them leaking and even sitting down everything was soaked but I was told mine were leaking quite heavily.

Seeing as you're term I think I would ring and tell them because they would probably want to confirm and record the time.

Georgia had an awful choking episode today. I took her out of her car seat and clear liquid just started pouring out of her nose. She was doing that thing newborns do if you blow in their face and it went on for long enough that I wondered if I should call 999 :-( Currently talking to the lactation consultant again who wants to see her and I'm going to go back to the GP on Monday.


----------



## Squig34

How scary Dory :( I hope the GP can tell you what happened so you know how to prevent it or stop it if it happens again. What do newborns do if you blow in their faces?


----------



## GeralynB

When my water broke with my son I heard a pop and then a small trickle and water just kept leaking. Contractions didn't start for a few hours after


----------



## Boo44

How scary dory :(

Becy I had a damp patch (big) on my pjs and put a pad on and lay down. When I turned over in bed it was just coming away. Like uncontrollable. And when I stood up it dripped out! Mine was also syrupy and sweet smelling. And completely clear in colour


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory that sounds scary - I hope someone can tell you what it was.

Becy my waters were broken for me so no experience. But what you've described sounds like it could be your waters - keep us posted.


----------



## Dory85

Squig34 said:


> How scary Dory :( I hope the GP can tell you what happened so you know how to prevent it or stop it if it happens again. What do newborns do if you blow in their faces?

They can't breathe. It's a reflex they grow out of but I admit to having the occasional giggle when the wind has caught them in the face.
They go rigid like, eyes bulge, arms flail and lips get pursed. It's all a bit dramatic for a puff of air ;-)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory that sounds so frightening. I hope it doesn't happen again. 

As for waters, mine went in the bath so I didn't notice at first, but once I was out they leaked quite fast, I rang up and they had me put on a pad and it was full in 10 minutes. There wasn't much chance of confusing it for anything else.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Gosh that sounds really scary dory! Really hope it doesn't happen again. X 

Keep us updated beccy. My waters went at home, I'd already been having strong contractions for hours then in the middle of a really strong one they just suddenly fished out in a quick splash. I think it varies soo much though by the sounds of it. 

I agree online is probably best for tiny baby sizes, there is never much on shops! Dory I prefer babies in grows anyway, I think this baby will just mainly wear grows and vests for the first few months. I remember trying to cram my DS into little jeans at two months old, I was so desperate to use his outfits but then you realise how short lived the stage of them being able to go out in grows is :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Thank you everyone 

I don't know what's happening .. I'm having a home birth so don't ring hospital I just ring midwife to inform them etc but I know to put a pad on to check etc I've got one on now after I had a bath but after toilet I just feel wet :shrug: and like few days the syrup type texture not water .. It might be leaking I guess? I'll see what happens tonight and call tomorrow if more comes


----------



## Dory85

Will they not want to confirm it's your waters with a speculum? Just if you don't go into labour within 24 hours, home birth or not the risk of infection increases significantly and they would probably want to induce you?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I thought it smelled a bit like bleach :shrug: but to be fair there was an infection in my waters which may have contributed to that. It was thick and syrupy though.


----------



## Starlight32

Loving all the cute pictures on the thread!

Teeny, great news about being cleared for a home birth! Will this be your first one or have you had others?

Becy, no experience with water breaking but my dr said it's a good idea to change underwear and see if it gets wet again. Definitely call and keep us posted. <3

More plug came out throughout the day. The color became less tan and more clear/snot colored as more came out. I'm having constant bh which seems to start at 130pm (it's 5pm now) like it did the past few days. I get one after the other. The doctor saw this on the trace yesterday and seemed to think it was normal though. They are getting more and more uncomfortable.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've been told to put a pad on overnight and ring in morning it will be less then 24 hours anyway still then.. And if nothing is there then it likely wasn't my waters midwife said she will come and check me if needs be and check my cervix


----------



## Becyboo__x

Starlight32 said:


> Loving all the cute pictures on the thread!
> 
> Teeny, great news about being cleared for a home birth! Will this be your first one or have you had others?
> 
> Becy, no experience with water breaking but my dr said it's a good idea to change underwear and see if it gets wet again. Definitely call and keep us posted. <3
> 
> More plug came out throughout the day. The color became less tan and more clear/snot colored as more came out. I'm having constant bh which seems to start at 130pm (it's 5pm now) like it did the past few days. I get one after the other. The doctor saw this on the trace yesterday and seemed to think it was normal though. They are getting more and more uncomfortable.

All sounds like your going in the right direction!


----------



## joeybrooks

Ladies I've been woken this morning with awful menstrual type cramps and back pain. I'm assuming this is all just part and parcel of late pregnancy but please tell me it is going to stop, they are very sore.


----------



## Dory85

Any news from Becy or Starlight (or anyone else? 

Georgia only woke once last night and everyone slept in til quarter to 8. Amazing!


----------



## Dory85

Joey - that's how it starts for some women :-D I think at least one of you will have a baby soon!


----------



## ehjmorris

Maybe some new babies arriving :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

All my positive signs from a week or two ago have disappeared :( last Sunday I had painful contractions.. This week I've barely had any BH even.
:(

Looks like some of you are heading in the right direction though, hoping to see some more babies arriving today! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Looks like we are on labour watch again for some! So exciting! 

Starlight, I had a HB with my daughter. It was awesome. I am so looking forward to another one. I did want one with DS2 but I was induced so that was no good. I totally advise a HB if anyone is considering it. Xx


----------



## Squig34

No advice for anyone but also hoping to hear news of some more babies arriving soon!

Heading up shortly to hospital for monitoring. Baby not moving this morning yet (I know she's ok though; I'm not saying this in a concerned way). I slept a bit better last night with being away from hospital though you all know how uncomfortable sleeping is generally so it wasn't as good as I'd have liked! Feeling ok though.

Hope everyone has a good day :)


----------



## Dory85

I keep refreshing the page every 5 minutes. I won't be able to stop until every pregnant lady has posted to check in lol.


----------



## joeybrooks

What do I do, just take a pain killer and see if that helps. He only time I remember cramps like this was my first period after coming off the pill. It is so sore it is making me feel sick. I feel like such a sissy. I'm assuming I don't need to phone the hospital or anything??


----------



## AngelofTroy

You could try a bath Joey, and yes paracetamol will probably help. If this is this start if labour for you then it probably won't do anything but I read baths are supposed to be good at weeding out false labour from real labour.


----------



## Dory85

I find keeping active helps my labour pains even if it's simply walking around the room or rocking from foot to foot. The worst thing for me us laying or sitting still and I'm one of the minority who finds water doesn't help.


----------



## Tinky_82

Lol Dory I'm like you - anxiously checking to see if any new babies have arrived yet! I was really excited when there'd been no posts overnight. 
Joey I'd take a paracetamol and take a bath and see what happens.


----------



## Tinky_82

Joey also try drinking lots of water.


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's defiantly not going to be me announcing yet :lol:

I don't think it was my waters I've had nothing on pad since and laying down to standing up isn't doing anything I think it would be still leaking even a little if it was that .. Nothing came of it either, she's moving around as usual no sign of infection etc


----------



## karlilay

A week to go for me. No signs at all. Baby has tucked herself behind my placenta I think she's very quiet, but heart rate is steady and she's happy.

She's 3/5th engaged. So maybe not long. Although I'm in no rush ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

joeybrooks said:


> What do I do, just take a pain killer and see if that helps. He only time I remember cramps like this was my first period after coming off the pill. It is so sore it is making me feel sick. I feel like such a sissy. I'm assuming I don't need to phone the hospital or anything??

Hope your okay :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Buying the last few bits for baby and I have forgotten so much! 

What did/do/will you ladies use to moisurose baby? I've read good things about coconut oil but hubby hates the smell, anyone use almond oil? Or are nuts a no-no? I read olive oil creates too much of a barrier? I think we used it last time. Any advice?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I just use baby oil if needs be but otherwise just normal supermarket ones always been okay with them, I have to get anything with nothing added though due to eczema and sensitive skin I seem to pass on :lol: .. 

I've not really thought about it if I'm honest bath things seem to be one thing I've forgotten about :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

Eek I'm so excited! Especially to hear which names you all choose and to see what our one yellow baby turns out to be!!

Come on labours!!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Hi everyone, this thread moves so fast! I haven't been contributing much as i've still been at work and i'm a few weeks behind so wasn't quite in the same end of pregnancy headspace yet. However, I finished work yesterday so I'm hoping to catch up with everything over the next couple of days! So exciting that some babies could be arriving soon , and I can't believe it is june next week!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Joey how are you today?? X 

I was expecting there to possibly be a new baby or two today as well! It's a very good possibility this time next week there will be a few more! 

Angel I think I'll just use plain water for washing baby and not bother with moisturiser? I liked the burt bees stuff for DS as it smells lovely but kept reading plain water is best, DS ended up with eczema anyway as a toddler which we had aveeno cream for :) 

I'm getting last minute bits too. I need some shades for the car windows and a changing bag. All the changing bags I like are expensive but I'm starting to think it's going to be my bag for a good year or so and go everywhere with me so may as well get something I love. I need a carrier or sling as well but it's so mind boggling I'm putting that off until baby is here!


----------



## Dory85

We don't use any products really. My son was prescribed aveeno for his eczema buy I'm even a bit anti baby wipes for disposable nappy changes.
All those chemicals can't be good for newborn skin? I know baby massage groups I've been to have used a mixture of almond oil and veg oil when there's no history of allergies.


----------



## Tinky_82

Anything going on with you Starlight? You sounded pretty close yesterday. 
Angel I just used water at the beginning and a bit of baby oil or olive oil if needed. Then later progressed to lavender based baby stuff.


----------



## jalilma

So exciting listening to all the pre-labor baby stuff.... However, this is where you will find me for the next few weeks! It's been so hot the last few days I could cry!
 



Attached Files:







received_1059785137439678.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 11


----------



## wishuwerehere

I would use grapeseed oil which is a neutral carrier oil for massage. You can drop a bit of lavender oil in when they get bigger too


----------



## mommyxofxone

wow nothing from some of the ladies! i wonder if they've gone into labor?

we dtd last night as the eviction time has started. So we're going to try to dtd everyday until baby comes out. baby's movements seem to have changed slightly since it too. Not as painful (although he was very painful last night) but sometimes he changes things up and will strike at a not normal time. trying not to be concerned. I know he's seemed to have move to a good birth position as i know hes facing the right way for sure, and his foot was up high near my ribcage. I didn't sleep well. had some bh, pressure low down like i had to make a bm and didn't, and some menstrual like cramping. just weird pains.

just hoping it's soon cause he hurts. he's moved already this am- but normally in about a half hour he wakes for the day and starts beating on me, so if nothing around then i guess i can ring in. really hoping i don't have to.


----------



## Starlight32

Joey, I hope you're doing ok!

Squig, how are movements now?

The constant bh stopped around 630pm last night. I had a few this morning on and off but they haven't been very bothersome. I can feel baby so low today!


----------



## Squig34

Ooh still hoping to hear of some babies then! I don't want Squiggle arriving before Thursday so seeing some pics of other ladies babies in the meantime would be great :)

We went this morning to get shown how to fit the car seat do that's probably the last really major thing we had to do. Still need to do a bit of packing. All was fine with CTG this morning as expected :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Jaililma must be hard with it being so hot, we've only had one or two really hot days where I am in England but it's so true how much more you feel the heat! There's not really been a proper summer here yet so I don't think we'll get the very hot weather (or what we regard as hot lol) until after baby is here. 

Hope you're feeling more comfortable soon mommy, I'm not trying any eviction methods I can't be bothered, DTD also seems completely unappealing to me the past couple of weeks and still does at the moment. I can't see it happening before baby arrives then it's another six week wait :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

It's 88 here today and not even mid day so not the hottest yet. Enjoyed a nice hour in the baby pool with my girl as well. Yikes to hot days!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I swear it feels like she's trying to scratch her way out of my cervix.. Eek. Her head was engaged on Tuesday so surely she can't have her hands there?


----------



## Starlight32

Is way too hot here but I think it's only going to get hotter as the summer goes on!

Bh stil going on and off. I don't see baby girl coming anytime soon though!


----------



## Squig34

O_O Angel!

Starlight we cross posted earlier so I didn't see your message, thanks for asking - baby has been sticking her limbs into me so although I'm not feeling tons of movement (I am feeling some), I know she's moving cos I keep getting wee hard lumps :)

Going out for a meal tonight; must be the first time in a week or more that I've bothered to put makeup on ;)


----------



## Tinky_82

Angel I get that - I think it's something to do with him hitting a nerve when he drops down low - not pleasant! I think this little guy keeps popping in and out of being engaged because some days it's worse than others.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies thanks for your concern. The cramps subsided a bit when I got up and walked about and paracatemol eased them a bit, saving my bath for before bed. The cramps are back a bit but worst of all is the tightenings and baby's movements which are causing unbearable, jump out of your seat, pressure pains.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh Joey that sounds horrid! I'm so sorry!


----------



## Dory85

Joey I was convinced you must have had her. I guess you're next from the sounds of things!


----------



## Dory85

Is your baby a girl? Did I just have some kind of premonition without realising?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sounds familiar Angel :lol:

I've been getting it for last few weeks she was 3/5ths at 36 weeks so since then I've had nothing but feeling like she's going to claw her way out :dohh: 

These tightenings are ridiculously painful mixed with BH my stomach just feels swollen all the time now her back hurts the most pushing really hard and she tends to get comfy aswell I have to move her or I'm in agony :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

I've been feeling most movement in my pelvis these days which feels different than earlier in pregnancy when I felt more movement around my belly button. Hopefully this means she is going to engage if she hasn't already. My bump looks slightly lower but it's not dramatic. 

Joey, keep us posted!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Dory85 said:


> Is your baby a girl? Did I just have some kind of premonition without realising?

Think it's a boy :lol:


----------



## Tinky_82

Joey that doesn't sound pleasant - hopefully it progresses or stops soon for you.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Enjoy your meal out squig x 

Thanks for updating us Joey, I was starting to think maybe you'd had baby as well! I hope if it isn't the start of anything that it subsides soon. Sounds pretty unpleasant x 

Hope you're feeling a bit more comfortable soon too beccy!


----------



## Squig34

Joey did you ring in to the hospital? That pain doesn't sound normal & there were a couple of girls on the antenatal ward when I was there due to pain. Then you'll be in the right place if baby arrives!


----------



## joeybrooks

Lol dory its a boy.

Squig I'm just about to have a bath and I'll see how that goes, it the pain is still there I'll give them a ring. I'm sure it is nothing but with my history and current BP issues going into labour on my own isn't something I fancy.

I too hope that if it isn't going to come to anything that it would do one, it's really very uncomfortable. 

Totally OT but have any of you read the unmumsy mum book. I follow her on Facebook and got her book the other day. It is hilarious, and it must be good because it is only the second book I've managed to read since ethan was born (clearly the gruffalo etc doesn't count).

I've to see my midwife on Tuesday where I presume my BP will be up and they will send me to hospital AGAIN, at which point I'll be over 37 weeks so I'm hoping they just bring me in, just to get rid of me if nothing else.


----------



## Squig34

They will certainly prefer to get you to 37 weeks is possible - have they suggested early delivery for you? It makes sense with your BP issues. How did the bath go, did it help or did you ring in?

All well here. I got a fairly decent rest although my hips are sore, probably from all the lying down yesterday ;) glorious day here; might even get out for a wee waddle later!


----------



## AngelofTroy

9 days.. Single digits. Wish I felt more hopeful. I just went back and read my journal from when I was at this point with my son and I was so hopeful it'd be any day, and I still had almost 3 weeks to go. :(

I know I should relax and let her come in her own time but I'm so impatient and miserable. All I think about is baby coming. :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

:yipee: for single digits Angel!

I have 4 days left! And I feel the same I'm miserable and would love baby to come now I'm so uncomfortable it's unreal I think having other children takes its toll too even mine being 6 he's full of life luckily helps a lot with things but I have 0 energy right now :lol: 

I'm just glad I'm not getting the "is baby coming yet" off people luckily i seem to just get asked how long have I got now by school staff and people at shops


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've been having a lot of this egg white stuff/slippery whatever you want to describe it as but nothing else becoming silly checking everytime I go toilet now :lol: 

These nerve pains are taking it out of me it's from my back to my bum! I can't bend without being in agony :dohh: going out today for walk/park with dogs,ds and sister so might be something to take my mind off it!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: I remember those days from when I was having Xander. I used to go to bed every night hoping I'd wake up with contractions - those days were so long :hugs: 

Glad you got some rest squig! Only a few days to go now! 

Neonatal nurse has just been - little G is up to 5lb 13oz! She's put on an oz a day since we moved to fully breastfeeding. I'm so proud of my little dot :cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well done Georgia! That's great gaining :) 

We're off out today too becy, picnic up a hill with a big tower at the top!:haha: (ALL my activities now are planned around getting her OUT! :rofl:)


----------



## Dory85

Pixie - it sounds like your little Georgia might be overtaking mine in the weight stakes sometime soon.

Angel - yay for single figures. As if I needed a reason to be checking back even more often for baby news!

Becy - the egg white thing sounds like what it was like for me whenever I lost bits of my plug.

Afm - Georgia slept on her reflux wedge 7pm til 10pm had a small feed and then slept til 11am this morning with only one more feed at half one in the morning. I've been told to trust her and not wake her for feeds but I'm so paranoid because she's small and not feeding overnight was the first sign Aaron had that he was unwell when he had meningitis. She seems fine in herself though. So far she has never really been one for crying.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay for single digits angel I hope she's not keeping you waiting too much longer. Ditto for you beccy. 

Well done Georgia what fab weight gain! 

Dory sounds like Georgia is letting you get plenty of sleep, although totally understandable you're cautious after your little boy, how old was he when he had meningitis? X


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Yay for single digits angel I hope she's not keeping you waiting too much longer. Ditto for you beccy.
> 
> Well done Georgia what fab weight gain!
> 
> Dory sounds like Georgia is letting you get plenty of sleep, although totally understandable you're cautious after your little boy, how old was he when he had meningitis? X

He was 9 days when he was admitted so it was late onset.

I washed and changed Georgia, gave her a mammoth feed and now she's sleeping again lol! My son was barely rouseable when he was poorly so I keep reminding myself.


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Well done Georgia! That's great gaining :)
> 
> We're off out today too becy, picnic up a hill with a big tower at the top!:haha: (ALL my activities now are planned around getting her OUT! :rofl:)

We will get these babies out! :lol: 

I'm okay doing things it's the after effect :rofl: but generally hurts now whenever she moves! Feel battered


----------



## mommyxofxone

AngelofTroy said:


> 9 days.. Single digits. Wish I felt more hopeful. I just went back and read my journal from when I was at this point with my son and I was so hopeful it'd be any day, and I still had almost 3 weeks to go. :(
> 
> I know I should relax and let her come in her own time but I'm so impatient and miserable. All I think about is baby coming. :cry:

angel i hear you. i've been having labor dreams every single night for 3 nights. i keep hoping they mean something but doesnt seem so. :(



Becyboo__x said:


> I've been having a lot of this egg white stuff/slippery whatever you want to describe it as but nothing else becoming silly checking everytime I go toilet now :lol:
> 
> These nerve pains are taking it out of me it's from my back to my bum! I can't bend without being in agony :dohh: going out today for walk/park with dogs,ds and sister so might be something to take my mind off it!

i hear you i've been checking everytime i go to the bathroom as well. always hoping to find some pieces of plug or anything!!!!




We have started dtd in the evenings if we can and he's up to it. and i got some pieces of yellow snot on the tissue today (first time in a while) so really hoping that its more plug and things are getting started cause damn my spd is killing me. 


has anyone done nipple stim before? i'm considering starting it this week. I did it with dd the day i went into labor but i'm not sure if it had anything to do with it. But i'm really considering doing it again this time!!!! i also have to look up how again lol!


----------



## Squig34

Way to go with weight gain Georgia! 

Your worry is very understandable Dory, but you do know the difference - keep trusting yourself :hugs:

Had monitoring this morning & CTG showed LOADS of movement - but I couldn't feel most of it. Movement reduced compared to yesterday but not to the extent that it was before I was admitted. I got checked out by the Dr & can go back up to be admitted if I'm still concerned - other indicators are fine. I'm not particularly concerned at the moment but am going to concentrate on what baby is doing today & aim to get the really urgent things done in case I do have to go back in. I'm ready for a nap first though! ;)


----------



## AngelofTroy

mommyxofxone said:


> AngelofTroy said:
> 
> 
> 9 days.. Single digits. Wish I felt more hopeful. I just went back and read my journal from when I was at this point with my son and I was so hopeful it'd be any day, and I still had almost 3 weeks to go. :(
> 
> I know I should relax and let her come in her own time but I'm so impatient and miserable. All I think about is baby coming. :cry:
> 
> angel i hear you. i've been having labor dreams every single night for 3 nights. i keep hoping they mean something but doesnt seem so. :(
> 
> 
> 
> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> I've been having a lot of this egg white stuff/slippery whatever you want to describe it as but nothing else becoming silly checking everytime I go toilet now :lol:
> 
> These nerve pains are taking it out of me it's from my back to my bum! I can't bend without being in agony :dohh: going out today for walk/park with dogs,ds and sister so might be something to take my mind off it!Click to expand...
> 
> i hear you i've been checking everytime i go to the bathroom as well. always hoping to find some pieces of plug or anything!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have started dtd in the evenings if we can and he's up to it. and i got some pieces of yellow snot on the tissue today (first time in a while) so really hoping that its more plug and things are getting started cause damn my spd is killing me.
> 
> 
> has anyone done nipple stim before? i'm considering starting it this week. I did it with dd the day i went into labor but i'm not sure if it had anything to do with it. But i'm really considering doing it again this time!!!! i also have to look up how again lol!Click to expand...

I am planning on trying it! We are also dtd most days now and I'm using epo and raspberry leaf capsules. Giving it my all!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Just climbed up here... Not so much as a braxton hick! :dohh:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160529_134740_zps9kyfarft.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160529_134845_zpsyhmukanu.jpg
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160529_135513_zpsnloumx9z.jpg


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's a beautiful place though Angel! Maybe it'll get you later when you sit down and rest? fingers crossed! I think when I was having Xander I read that most people go into labour over night or wake in the morning with contractions. 

It's fairly warm today but it's cloudy - I'm. Jealous of your lovely weather!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Angel it might come later..

I was fine out but about hour after I got back I felt it all at once :lol: back pain leg pain :lol: 

I'm not doing much though I just feel she will come when she wants to I doubt nothing will encourage her it just causes me pain :dohh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Looks like a lovely walk angel, fingers crossed things get going for you soon! I'm highly skeptical of baby eviction methods though. Nothing worked for DS so I just think baby must decide, no harm trying everything though! 

So exciting how any of us could go into labour at any moment though, I'm getting excited for more baby announcements over the next couple of weeks :)


----------



## Dory85

I'm also sceptical of baby eviction methods etc.

With my daughter I walked 6 miles a day, drank rlt and took epo. I went 10 days overdue and had an 18 hour labour.

I didn't try anything with my other 2 and had one at 37 weeks and one at 34 weeks. Both were super speedy too.


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, that place looks gorgeous!! Maybe some bh will come on later. If anything, you sure got a good workout walking up there!


----------



## Dory85

I'm genuinely a but worried about Georgia now. She's feeding ok and having wet nappies but is still very sleepy and I'm having to wake her for feeds (10 hour sleep overnight and then 5 hours and straight back to sleep after another feed).

If it wasn't bank holiday we would go to the gp tomorrow unless she gets worse. I don't want to call 111 and have to drag her to hospital late at night if they are unconcerned as she's feeding ok with wet nappies.


----------



## karlilay

Does anyone know if labour/contractions can start out painless. I have had some pretty regular tightnings for the past few hours, it kind of feels a bit pressurey in my bum but other than that no pain, but my belly goes solid?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Top - now 39+

Bottom - DS 40+ (this was my last bump picture)

She's dropped again last few days!


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> Does anyone know if labour/contractions can start out painless. I have had some pretty regular tightnings for the past few hours, it kind of feels a bit pressurey in my bum but other than that no pain, but my belly goes solid?

Sounds normal .. Well to me it does. 

I've been getting that last few weeks especially recently with tightenings my stomach goes solid aswell


----------



## karlilay

Yeah ive been getting it for weeks, but this has been every four minutes for hours now?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory85 said:


> I'm genuinely a but worried about Georgia now. She's feeding ok and having wet nappies but is still very sleepy and I'm having to wake her for feeds (10 hour sleep overnight and then 5 hours and straight back to sleep after another feed).
> 
> If it wasn't bank holiday we would go to the gp tomorrow unless she gets worse. I don't want to call 111 and have to drag her to hospital late at night if they are unconcerned as she's feeding ok with wet nappies.

If you're worried I wouldn't hesitate to call 111, no harm in having reassurance :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> I'm genuinely a but worried about Georgia now. She's feeding ok and having wet nappies but is still very sleepy and I'm having to wake her for feeds (10 hour sleep overnight and then 5 hours and straight back to sleep after another feed).
> 
> If it wasn't bank holiday we would go to the gp tomorrow unless she gets worse. I don't want to call 111 and have to drag her to hospital late at night if they are unconcerned as she's feeding ok with wet nappies.

I would call 111 hun, I can't remember what is considered normal but if you are at all worried then it's better to ask than spend all night/tomorrow worrying. Also they could probably point you to an out of hours GP rather than A&E so you could get an appointment rather than waiting hours. :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, does her pediatrician have an after hours/weekend number you can call and talk to someone to see what they think?

The pharmacy mailed the wrong pump. I ordered the Spectra and they sent the Medela. Of course they are closed today and tomorrow! I left a message and sent an email but still going to call Tuesday morning. I know it's not a huge deal, but I spoke to them extensively on the phone prior to submitting the insurance forms, and they said they would definitely send the Spectra (some places apparently substitute pumps if they are out of stock). Just frustrated.


----------



## AngelofTroy

karlilay said:


> Yeah ive been getting it for weeks, but this has been every four minutes for hours now?

I think they can, yes. I'd ring up and ask a midwife, they'll most likely tell you to call back if they get painful but they may want to just check that you aren't one of the really lucky ones and dilating without pain!


----------



## karlilay

Bloody hell Angel, imagine how awesome that would be :haha:

Dory i would ring 111 to... <3


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory is 111 nhs direct where you are? Your doctors might have a national out of hours doctors number (we do in wales) so you can get her an appt with a gp tonight. Alternatively can you ring your midwife? I think I remember you could still call them for a few weeks after birth.


----------



## Dory85

We were discharged from the midwives the day after she was discharged from scbu.

111 is nhs direct here but that is the only way to get an out of hours gp appointment locally for our area (we only have appointment based urgent care next to a&e).

Typically she's woken by herself and had a very brief 2 minute feed, trying to make a liar out of me. Still not a single cry in 24 hours now. Something just doesn't sit right with me.


----------



## Squig34

Trust your instincts Dory, you're Georgia's mummy & I believe therefore that you know her best. I would call & insist on being seen :hugs:

Squiggle is still not moving much. My instinct is that she's fine, but I'd like more movement. She usually starts moving more around this time so waiting to see what happens. Don't want to be admitted unnecessarily, but obviously will go if baby needs it!

Angel that looks gorgeous!


----------



## Tinky_82

Yes Dory if you're worried I'd call and get her seen if only for your piece of mind. 
I'm surprised you were discharged from midwives so soon.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Dory. Did you get support from the neonatal team once you came home? Could you contact them for advice? G has never been seen by a midwife as we were signed off before she was discharged, but the neonatal team or SCBU are available to us if we need them. 

As the others have said if you're concerned about Georgia don't worry about making a fuss. It's worth it just for your own peace of mind to get her checked over.


----------



## Boo44

Dory Arthur is very sleepy too. He only had one feed overnight last night also and the night before only two which lasted maximum 10 mins each! I'm happy he's ok the rest of the time and he does have the odd brief 10 mins of looking around then back to sleep again. Maybe it's prematurity? I don't know but he's certainly sleepier than my others were. 

How come you've been discharged from the midwife so quickly! Ours are hanging on to us for dear life until he meets his birth weight! 

I'm paranoid about Arthur for some reason. I was so relaxed with Freddie. But this time I'm quite nervous. Don't get me wrong I'm loving it and he's doing great. But he has hiccups at least 4 times a day and sometimes has a bit of spit up if I don't wind him after breastfeeding. So now I've convinced myself he has reflux. I know exactly why I'm thinking of that - because two of my friends have had reflux babies in the past year so I'm looking for it. Sigh it was easier the first two times as my friends didn't all have babies so I was naive and of course they were both fine!


----------



## joeybrooks

Angel, there are people that dilate without pain. That's my new wish lol.

Dory trust your instincts, should it be nothing so what, I don't think anyone will blame you after what you have been through previously and Georgia being premature.

I've had a terrible headache and lots of swelling today but no more pain so didn't bother phoning hospital. I am of course a little concerned that my BP could be up but I'll,keep an eye on things and hopefully after a nice shower and something to eat I'll be ok. I hate all this worrying.

It was such a beautiful day here today. Hubby was working but my mum came over for a few hours and kept DS amused while I relaxed for a while. It was glorious.


----------



## Dory85

She woke for about half an hour and now is sleeping in her bouncer like she was before. I've started logging feeds and sleeps in case we do have to go to the hospital. 

We were discharged by midwives the day after Georgia was discharged and no further input from SCBU. We're under the health visitors now but no planned appointments since our weigh in last week. I'm a bit annoyed about it tbh. When Aaron was unwell we had been discharged but no picked up by the health visitors and I had to do a lot of chasing to get him seen. I formally complained and such a similar thing has happened again except my premature baby should even be born yet. It's ridiculous. I feel so unsupported.

She is a generally sleepy baby (as was Aaron who arrived at 37 weeks) and normally only feeds once or twice overnight but normally won't be put down/ wakes for feeds/ cries during nappy changes etc. She doesn't seem unwell but she's suddenly changed and I don't know what to think. After 10pm last night she only fed once in 13 hours?!


----------



## Dory85

P.S. I'm impatient to see these new babies so god knows how you're all feeling!


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, hoping Georgia is all ok but definitely call someone if you're worried <3

I just don't see myself going into labor naturally. I can't explain it. I have a feeling I'll be induced in two weeks. I'm praying my cervix will be favorable so it's (hopefully) more straight forward if an induction is inevitable. 

Has anyone ever had a sweep? I heard my practice will do one at 39 weeks if dilated enough so I may be able to have one this week.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I had two sweeps last time, neither put me into labour though. This time as a second time mum they apparently won't do one until 41 weeks!


----------



## Boo44

Yeah dory one feed in 13hrs isn't great is it. Is she jaundiced? I'm obsessed about sleepiness being a possible jaundice effect. And yes Arthur cried when I change him and also cries to be fed much more regularly now in the day. I would ring them. 

I could write a book on how useless it has been for us since we were discharged. The midwifery assistant shrugged off his 9% weight loss on day 5 despite me telling her my nipples were cut to shreds and I wasn't happy with his latch. She even wrote in my notes he was latching well! They didn't tell me to supplement I just did it. He would have been seriously dehydrated by day 10 which is when they wanted to leave us until! I kept saying do you realise he's a 35 weeker? Like maybe you should come more often especially as I have concerns?!!! :dohh:


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> I had two sweeps last time, neither put me into labour though. This time as a second time mum they apparently won't do one until 41 weeks!

I'm having one Wednesday :lol:

I never had one with DS didn't really hear much good of them though some even said they can make it prolong which I never understood but I guess I just opted not to.. But I've got an appointment at 39+6 and she said I can have one then :shrug:


----------



## Boo44

I went into labour with my second the night of a sweep at 37+6! It was only done so early because it was Christmas and new year and so they did it before. 

Angel you could always do a DIY sweep?! Clean washed hand and gently feel for your cervix and see if it's soft and stretchy!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Squig hope movements pick up to stop you worrying x 

Glad you're in less pain now joey x 

I have no idea karli but I'm guessing it's possible, these things can vary soo much woman to woman and pregnancy to pregnancy, are you still having the tightenings? 

Boo that sounds so frustrating! Especially her writing latch was good in the notes :wacko: 

Starlight I had a sweep with my last pregnancy, I went into labour 2 days after but apparently that would have been nothing to do with the sweep so it wasn't effective for me. 

I feel like I'm maybe getting a UTI, have an intense uncomfortable urge to wee but don't actually need to empty my bladder. Just drinking lots and hoping it will subside, I'm pretty prone to them unfortunately for some reason.


----------



## Tinky_82

Boo and Dory I'm sorry it sounds like you're not getting the support you should be! I'd have thought with prem babies you should have a 24hr number you can call for help and advice for at least a month.

Starlight I had a sweep last time but my cervix was posterior so she couldn't really do it - I went into labour a week later. 
Squig have movements picked up?


----------



## joeybrooks

Boo and dory, are you in a surestart catchment area? If so it might be a good idea to engage with them as they have a health visitor and midwife who do weekly drop in clinics and sessions to answer questions etc. they might not be able to address all concerns but will have links with the right people.

I didn't register with them last time until after a Ethan was born (I work in social work and foolishly thought it was just for needy/deprived families, which is not the case), and they were great as they held weekly weigh ins and a 2 hour stay and play where they were there to answer all questions and concerns. Because I, still registered with them I've been getting a lot of help antenatally this time such as weekly antenatal checks and a great ante natal block of sessions.


----------



## Squig34

I thought Sure start was just for deprived families too Joey!

Movements didn't pick up so I came up to admissions. Been here nearly 3 hours; just waiting to see Dr now. Had 2 CTGs & they were fine (had 2 cos the first, although it met the criteria, was a bit odd) & also felt some reasonable movement. So I'll be happy to go home if they'll let me & just come back in the morning for the daily CTG I'm supposed to have anyway - there's nothing they'd be doing for me overnight that makes me feel I need to stay in now that I'm more reassured. To be fair, I thought baby was fine, but my fear started to rise so I thought it best to come up.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory I'd def call as well. I know my DD had a day where I literally couldn't rouse her to eat. She would NOT wake up. Took her to the dr and tey said she was just having a tired day and not to worry. But I felt so much better having her seen. 

Karlilay yes they def can. That's how mine started with DD. Just tightening. But they were able to be timed. In fact my office told me this time (different office last time) said anything under ten minutes consistently I'm to call in becasue it def could be labor. 

Starlight ugh I had sweeps with my first. Both times the same midwife who didn't ask first, checked my cervix and did it. And let me tell you the contractions and pain I felt was terrible! And didn't make me go into labor. And when I was in labor she was the one on call and she freaking did it again! My contractions went from painful to having it be like being on pitocin. Terrible. 


AFM started losing I think bits of plug today. Tiny little yellow globs and not all the time. Lost a little this am and a little this evening. Hoping it's a good sign. Can't wait to see who pops next! 20 days left for me and seems like it'll never get here.


----------



## karlilay

Well, they last for about three hours, and then died off. I was actually gutted. It makes me laugh, I have spent the past 9 months so terrified of giving birth, I've not stopped to think about how utterly excited I am to have a baby in the house. 

This week my kids are off school, and even though I obviously don't want her to come until she's ready, this week would be so awesome. We could all just chill, no school runs, no uniform, no packed lunches. Come on babies!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm glad the false alarm got you excited karli! I would also love baby to come this week, as my mum is off work for half term and could be around to help out more. I've given up trying to hurry her though. Yesterday I could not have worked any harder. I was on my feet almost all day, climbing up and down steps and hills, taking steps 2 at a time, and sideways... I even ran up and down some steep steps for good measure. I must have been quite a sight!! :haha: All I have to show for it today is very sore calves and I'm exhausted. :(


----------



## karlilay

Haha Angel, I did have plans for a big walk today, but Madi has a really swollen gland under her neck or it could be an abcess, he cried a lot yesterday and wasn't herself, so I'll be mostly visiting out of hours with her today I guess. 

I cant wait to see everyone's babies. I can't believe it's nearly June! :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Poor Madi, I hope you get an appointment soon and that she feels much better. :hugs: And at least you've learnt through me that the walk probably wouldn't have done anything anyway! :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Glad your false alarm helped give you some excitement about what's in store, Karli. Hope Madi is better soon.

Was hoping for some labour updates this morning! We had to wait until nearly 1am to see a doctor last night. I know it's not the staff's fault so I don't blame them, things happen, but that was well over 2 hours so I was a bit raging anyway as baby's movements had really picked up by then so I knew she was fine & I just wanted to go home. I have to go back up now this morning for my daily CTG; they'll be looking at me wondering what I'm doing back again... not much movement this morning yet but I'm sitting quietly for a while before I have to go out, so hopefully there will be some. I could do with a quiet last few days!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Squig - I hate all the waiting around in hospitals, do they need to see you this morning if you were in at 1am? I'd ring and ask if that.could count as it's the same 24 hour period surely? 

Dory - how is little Georgia this morning? 

Any updates from anyone else? 2 days until June!


----------



## Tinky_82

Aww Angel I'm sorry the walk didn't help - I'm not sure anything does but lots of walking can't hurt (well it'll hurt hips and calf's but nothing else).

Karilay I hope madi is ok.

AFM I was getting lots of bh on my ball last night but got off just in case as dh is really busy at work this week so he'd prefer this one to come after Friday.


----------



## ehjmorris

I feel so bad, you ladies that can still walk heaps, makes me feel so lazy! My feet and legs get swollen and i get extremely exhausted very quickly :( i cant wait for this to be over tbh, not to mention the stupid gestational diabetes and the testing everyday its getting annoying!

Sorry for the rant

How are you all?


----------



## Tinky_82

I didn't realise you had GD EHJ - are you able to control through diet or do you need medication? Have you tried swimming? It's a great way to relax and take the weught off your joints. 

Dory any update on Georgia?


----------



## ehjmorris

How are the two Georgias and Arthur going? 

Tinky- no medication thank god, i go back tomorrow to talk about my results ive been getting the last few days and go from there, everyone keeps mentioning swimming but im a sook especially when its cold haha


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory how is Georgia today? 

Sorry everything eased off karli I was thinking there would be baby news! 

Ehj I'm the same I can't walk long distances, I get in a lot of pain from doing the five min nursery run! It seems to be to do with my varicose veins for some reason. I'm just praying they will go after labour :/ 

Can't believe how close it is until June now! I have my open uni exam on the 1st so just trying hard to revise for that even though I'm itching to start nesting and thinking about baby stuff.


----------



## ehjmorris

I dont even have the energy to nest atm haha im just to tired lately 

I hope your exam goes well

Karli- anything else happening?


----------



## Squig34

I can only waddle slowly! Even that gives me loads of BH!

I did go in this morning but baby is behaving today & i've had good movement :) antenatal appointment tomorrow & also the bloods & whatever other prep for Thursday! 

Dory what about Georgia? 

Good lucK with your exam Tinkerbelle! 

Hope baby is accommodating, Tinky - Saturday would be a good day then?

Ehj, don't feel at all guilty, just rest up as you need - that's what I'm doing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh i hear you ladies. the SPD makes me barely able to move at all. i really really hate that part. i want to go and do things to stay busy while waiting for baby and i physically can't. it sucks. 

Nothing new for baby news except i've started losing bits of plug definitely. lost some yesterday morning and last evening and then some this am. 


Today is memorial day here in the us so we'll be having a cookout at mils.


----------



## ehjmorris

Squig- so is Thursday the day for you? Sorry ive got really bad preg brain atm, if so thats not long at all im jealous I still have 15 days to go!


----------



## Starlight32

I get tightenings/bh continuously for hours some days. I've been having them since 530 this morning and it's 830 now. They are just a bit uncomfortable. My practice told me that I wouldn't be able to walk or talk through true labor and I'm to call when strong contractions (for 1 minute each) have been happening every 3 to 5 minutes for 1 hour. Does this sound right?


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- yes I wasn't able to walk or talk through true contractions. 

I have a midwife appointment on Friday to see position of baby. I also have a ECV booked for Wednesday but I'm going to cancel it. I don't think she's flipped yet but am still hopeful. I guess we'll discuss options on Friday. I also decided if I do need a c section that I will be getting my tubes tied at the same time...so that's one positive.
Last night I woke up and was having some cramping but it stopped after a little while.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ooh hope it's the start of something starlight! 

Really hope she will turn for you geralyn.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> I get tightenings/bh continuously for hours some days. I've been having them since 530 this morning and it's 830 now. They are just a bit uncomfortable. My practice told me that I wouldn't be able to walk or talk through true labor and I'm to call when strong contractions (for 1 minute each) have been happening every 3 to 5 minutes for 1 hour. Does this sound right?

Not totally true. I was in real labor with my first and only had bh. I was able to walk and talk through them. They were every 3-5 minutes. they told me it wasn't labor til they hooked me up to the monitor. They were REALLY strong and the nurses actually gasped. then they had me walk around the hosp to try to encourage dilation. but i was able to walk and talk until almost pushing time. it just depends on YOUR body.


----------



## Starlight32

The tightenings seemed to have subsided a bit. Now I feel her moving around like crazy.

Mommyx, how dilated were you when you got to the hopsital with your first?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory - please update when you can. I keep checking back here and on your thread about lethargy/sleepiness from yesterday. I hope everything is OK with Georgia :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Yes Dory I'm also checking in to see if Georgia is ok. I hope the other babies are too.


----------



## Dory85

Sorry, we've been out this morning. Georgia is still very sleepy and not arguing about being put down but has been waking for feeds since about 7pm last night so I'm happy for now. I keep checking her temperature which is fine. I wonder if she's feeling a bit under the weather because my other 2 are loaded with cold.

Sorry about the ladies with spd. If it helps, mine has almost entirely gone now except for click joints and a bit of pain if I turn awkwardly.

Once my contractions were at their peak I absolutely could not talk or walk through them. I kind of went into 'the zone'. With Georgia they took my contractions seriously once I was having 3 significantly painful ones in 10 minutes but they were 4 in 10 briefly before she was delivered.


----------



## AngelofTroy

So glad to hear that G is waking for feeds :happydance: it could well be a cold or virus, I hope they're all feeling better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Glad to hear Dory. Hope everyone is well soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad to hear dory I was also wondering how you both were x


----------



## Squig34

ehjmorris said:


> Squig- so is Thursday the day for you? Sorry ive got really bad preg brain atm, if so thats not long at all im jealous I still have 15 days to go!

It is indeed :) so glad I don't have to go any longer, especially with so many other ladies reporting how uncomfortable they are! By Thursday it'll be less than 2 weeks for you though; that will fly in!

Dory, glad to hear of Georgia waking more. Hope she continues to improve. Keep us posted!

How are the other Georgia & Arthur?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Trying out my breast pump...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

What pump do you have angel? Maybe a silly question but can you store and use milk expressed in pregnancy?


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm sure if you can express any now you can freeze it surely?

My milk is not even there same happened with my son didn't til 5/6 days after I had him :nope: but think I'm giving first feed (going to try anyway) then combining


----------



## AngelofTroy

tinkerbelle93 said:


> What pump do you have angel? Maybe a silly question but can you store and use milk expressed in pregnancy?

Mine is a calypso or something? I think you can freeze colostrum in syringes but I didn't get that much and I didn't have any syringes. I was hoping it'd start some contractions tbh and also needed to remind myself how it works!


----------



## Boo44

Arthur's fine thanks he's taken to cluster feeding and my nips feel like they're going to drop off! Planning to add some bottles soon anyway as things are going to get hectic around here - OH is back to work tomorrow and it's half term so I'm flying solo with 3! First thing I'll do is go to my mums haha x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Milk doesn't come in til after birth it's colostrum before that Hun totally normal. 

I've started a little leaking of colostrum too which didn't happen with my first!

Starlight I was 3 cm when I got o the hosp and an hour later was 5 I couldn't physically not move til I was like 8 ish. Remember we're all different.


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Arthur's fine thanks he's taken to cluster feeding and my nips feel like they're going to drop off! Planning to add some bottles soon anyway as things are going to get hectic around here - OH is back to work tomorrow and it's half term so I'm flying solo with 3! First thing I'll do is go to my mums haha x

I've never bottle fed (I'm too lazy) so excuse my ignorance but I just feel like bottles would be more effort? Or are bottle fed babies genuinely more settled? I know how it over fills their bellies so makes them sleep heavier but I'm sure I read they wake less but when they're awake they're awake for longer (ie same sleep/awake totals just different intervals).

I do solo bed time by sitting between the eldest two and reading a story whilst I feed Georgia. I would need an extra hand to do that with a bottle?


----------



## karlilay

Ive only ever bottled fed Dory and can honestly say I find it no fuss at all. My babies both went 4 hours between feeds straight from the hospital. Madi was having 3oz and Zach just over when they came home. She slept through from 5 weeks, from 9-7 ish but Zach never slept through until 12 months, he had a bottle at 3am most mornings.

As for the bedtim stories, yes I guess you would need another hand, but you learn some incredible ways to hold bottles and use your hands when you've got other kids :D


----------



## Starlight32

Totally craving ice cream but I don't want to gain a bunch of weight at the end lol. I'm up about 25 lbs total and hoping to not pack on a bunch more. 

Angel, how did pumping go?

Mommyx, I have a really low pain tolerance so I imagine labor is going to be very painful for me! These tightenings I've been getting must just be my uterus practicing for the real thing lol. 

Hope all the babies are doing well <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

The pumping got a bit of colostrum which I wasn't really expecting, didn't have anything sterilised to store it in so had to chuck it :( it didn't start any contractions or anything, but it did me good to remember how to set it up.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We'll be introducing an occasional bottle soon too

Two reasons really. One - dh will be able to do either the last feed before bed or first feed in the morning so I can get some sleep, and two - I've got about 20 bottles of expressed milk in the freezer that came from the hospital and I don't want to waste it. 

Starlight eat the ice cream! I love ice cream :haha: 

Weigh in day today and another 1.5 lb down so I'm down 11.5 lbs from my previous pregnancy weight :dohh: really hoping to round that up to a full stone next week. 

Little G is doing great thanks. She's started closer feeding now and is struggling a bit with wind but not too bad. She's still going 3-4 he's between feeds in the day but wakes every two hours through the night so I'm only getting about an hour at a time. I'm tired but nothing like how tired I was when we had Xander so it's all good


----------



## tinkerbelle93

How is Arthur over two weeks old now boo?? 

Dory I found that introducing a bottle at night solved cluster feeding issues. DS would feed normally and easily in the day but from 9pm to 1am straight he would cluster feed, so introducing a bottle of formula meant straightforward bfing in the day then a bottle at 9 which stopped the hours of feeding.. So even though that bottle needed to be prepared and washed/sterilised it was nothing compared to what we were dealing with before :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight I don't have a huge pain tolerance either but I have super intense bh normally so I guess I'm just used to them. So when dh told me to go to the hosp I thought he was full of crap til the monitor was put on me


----------



## Dory85

God, I must be really really lazy lol. I have 6 litres of expressed milk in my freezer from when Georgia was in SCBU so was going to do an evening bottle every day but the sterilising, warming and projectile vomit out the nose meant it's only happened once :-/ 
I may donate it through informal milk sharing because I don't think we'll use it with 6 months and we can't fit any actual food in our freezer lol.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, wow that's crazy! I had so many bh today but they have been mild. I've been getting one almost every ten minutes. 

I'm going to sleep early so I can get up earlier than usual to get extra walking in (if I get out if bed at 330am when the alarm goes off lol).


----------



## Boo44

tinkerbelle93 said:


> How is Arthur over two weeks old now boo??
> 
> Dory I found that introducing a bottle at night solved cluster feeding issues. DS would feed normally and easily in the day but from 9pm to 1am straight he would cluster feed, so introducing a bottle of formula meant straightforward bfing in the day then a bottle at 9 which stopped the hours of feeding.. So even though that bottle needed to be prepared and washed/sterilised it was nothing compared to what we were dealing with before :)

This exactly! Arthur is clustering a LOT which is fine when the bigger two are in bed, but he doesn't seem to have any short feeds any more, so on a morning I'll sit down on the sofa to BF him and we'll still be there 45 mins later and if I take him off he'll cry and root for more which can go on for ages! If I give him a bottle of formula then he will potentially settle. Will have to see! EBM doesn't settle him from a bottle as I only get like 1-2oz which he wolfs down and it usually makes him hungrier! lol. The evening formula bottle works exactly how tinkerbelle described and when I start that it will mean I can go up to bed much earlier and DH will do it x


----------



## Squig34

Previous c-section mums - I was watching a DVD last night ref birth & bf'ing & it said that mums who have a section often find that their milk (I think particularly the mature milk rather than colostrum but not completely sure) is slow to come in & hand expressing can help. What have your experiences been ref milk supply? There is a bf co-ordinator at my hospital who I will ask to see so i'll not be unsupported, but milk supply after a section was something I wondered about & the DVD confirmed that there might be an issue. Best to be informed :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig I didn't have an issue. When I had xander my milk came in on day 4 which I think is pretty average :shrug: in any case Xander's weightloss in the first few days was about 7oz (he was allowed to lose up to 1lb so that was fine) and my milk came in and he started steadily gaining with no issues whatsoever. 

Day 4 might be the later end of normal - I think day 3 might be more typical but it didn't really matter. Even this time my milk didn't come in till day 5 but we've still managed just fine. 

While you're waiting for your milk to come in you'll have colostrum and squiggle will have enough. I was hard expressing for G and honestly I found it really difficult, and baby is much better at getting the milk than expressing, but if you want to do that the hospital can give you syringes to store the milk


----------



## Dory85

I think it's so easy to worry that baby isn't getting enough when you breastfeeding after birth. Their tummies really are teeny tiny though and I found it reassuring to remember that. I was shocked at how much they gave her for top ups and she was often a bit sick.

Even if your milk takes a while and baby needs formula temporarily, plenty of breast stimulation and skin to skin should get it there in time. When G was having formula I saw it as her medicine because it was necessary to get her well enough and heavy enough for discharge.


----------



## vaniilla

I hope everyone is well, I can't remember how far back I should be reading but it's June tomorrow and officially our month! :dance:


I'm hoping to start expressing soon so I can build a supply of colostrum, expressing worked really well with DS and we were doing roughly 50/50 of breastmilk and formula. I'm hoping since it's a double pump it'll be easier to do more breastmilk but we'll see as I managed to express a lot of milk with ds but I don't know if that'll be the case again.


Squig - 2 days until you meet lo! I'm really excited for you :flower:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

June tomorrow! And Im 38 weeks today :)

Wow 2 days now squig so exciting :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Finally our month!


----------



## Starlight32

Can't believe tomorrow is June!

I've been having bh every five to ten mins since 1am this morning (it's almost 6am now). I did manage to get a bit of sleep during them though so they may have stopped or slowed during that time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy 38 weeks Tinky 

2 days til I'm due! 

Is anyone or has anyone felt the urge they need to go to the toilet constantly? (#2) but can't go .. It's not constipation etc I'm getting pain in my lower back and bum on/off I read about it and obviously all I find is its a sign needing to go but can't and it could be contractions starting :nope: but I don't think it is that's just my instincts though but I've had on/off pains since last night


----------



## Squig34

Yay for June tomorrow & more babies arriving soon! Can't wait to hear about them & see pics :)

Waiting around hospital to get all the preparation for my section done this afternoon & find out when to come in etc. Scan this morning was fine & Squiggle's movement is much better. So not coming up here tomorrow unless I have to - hoping for a last full day at home! I can hardly believe that we're finally going to have our own baby the day after tomorrow - I'm all teary just thinking about it.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beccy, I think your body is giving you subtle signs that labour is near. I cannot believe you only have 2 days until due date. Xx

Squig, glad all is okay. Enjoy your day at home tomorrow and I'm looking forward to hearing all about baby's arrival on Thursday. Xx


----------



## GeralynB

Squiq- so exciting! Baby will be here so soon


----------



## karlilay

Squig, so so excited for you and too see your little baby squiggle. :)

Yes Beccy, been 3 times today. I wake up in the night too and feel like I need to go, and I was a once a day/every two days kind of a person before.

I feel like I've been kicked in the foof today, so so uncomfertable!


----------



## Tinky_82

Some promising signs ladies - I'll reckon we'll have a few new babies in the next week - so excited. 
I'm having lots of period type cramps today in my lower tummy and back - hopefully things are getting ready. I still have sorting to do in the house and 3 more days after today in work.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh beccy me as well. Happening a lot. And squig so soon!!!! Ahhhh! Can't believe it's almost June! 

Starlight anything come of the contractions? Did you ring your Dr?


AFM taking DD strawberry picking this am and then to te store to get a last minute father's day gift (that's the 19th but since I don't know when baby is gonna come trying to be on top of things!). 

My mil lent me her exercise ball so I'm gonna start bouncing each day while my dd takes her "quiet time"

Hope it does something. And omg anyone else peeing like 5times at night ? Ugh.


----------



## Tinky_82

Mommy I loose count of the number of times I get up over night - some nights are much worse than others!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Same tinky. Just feels like at least once an hour now. It's insane. I can't wait til this boy is here I want to be done!


----------



## GeralynB

I've been doing a lot of nesting. Just steam cleaned the carpets and washed all the couch cushions. I have my ECV scheduled for tomorrow but I'm going to call in a little bit to cancel. I'm losing hope this baby will flip :( I have 2 more chiropractor appointments this week and an appointment with the midwife on Friday to see her position


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becyboo__x said:


> Happy 38 weeks Tinky
> 
> 2 days til I'm due!
> 
> Is anyone or has anyone felt the urge they need to go to the toilet constantly? (#2) but can't go .. It's not constipation etc I'm getting pain in my lower back and bum on/off I read about it and obviously all I find is its a sign needing to go but can't and it could be contractions starting :nope: but I don't think it is that's just my instincts though but I've had on/off pains since last night

Yes i have the same feeling i just think it is baby really low.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Really hope she flips geralyn you never know :hugs: 

I have such a long list of things to do. Been concentrating on my exam so can't wait until that's over tomorrow. Then I need to do a massive clean, tackle about two huge ironing piles, wash and dry all the baby clothes and bedding, buy a mattress for the cot, put some bits in the loft and do a big shop to stock up on food and toiletries and cleaning products. We also have some blinds to fit and a few little DIY jobs. :wacko: DH was saying he hoped baby comes in the next couple of days so he gets out of going to some boring long meetings at work and I was just thinking 'umm no!' He seems oblivious to everything that needs doing :haha: 

1 week exactly until my scan where I'll find out if they want to induce or not. I'm scared of induction but to be honest with having DS to sort childcare for and the hospital being a forty min drive it would have its advantages.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Is anyone else getting that lady in her bra pop up on EVERY single page on the forum? For me it's constant and i have a blocker on. (sorry off topic haha)

No nesting for me i'm far too lazy/miserable. I'm basically using half term as an excuse to not move from the couch. One of my children is in his pjs still haha, i just couldn't be bothered arguing with him. They have had the tv on in their playroom all day. 
in my defense it is tipping buckets outside so not like we could be doing much :haha: 

exciting that we will have more babies soon :) well one for sure this week!

36 weeks finally! I want to be at the point where i can say things like "i hope she comes soon" without feeling guilty (iykwim?) 
I feel huge. I'm the biggest i have ever been! I know i have had enough as i am already buying my non maternity clothes for summer. lmao. Constant deliveries of clothes i'm praying will fit :haha:

Last weeks bump pic! :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







35weeks.jpg
File size: 15.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm almost hoping for induction again, but i dont want to go overdue. :/ I am just so scared about the uncertainty of natural labour not knowing when it will happen and especially knowing at what point to go in. Im ao anxious today i feel like my heart is jumping out of my chest.


----------



## Boo44

So happy for you squig!!

Re the C section - I had 2 and never found a problem with my milk coming in it was about day 4 with both which is quite average. I wasn't readmitted with either


----------



## Squig34

Did you say you're definitely having a section if baby doesn't turn Geralyn, or will you try a breech delivery?

:hugs: Angel. Don't forget you can ring for advice anytime you need! When I was at Admissions the other day, a girl rang in who thought her waters had broken so the midwife said to put on a big sanitary pad (ie not just a liner) & if it was soaked through in an hour, to call back. I guess it was soaked as I'm pretty sure she rang back. & had to bring the pad. 

Tinkerbelle, induction isn't so bad - it's not the same process anymore where they keep giving you pessaries for days if they don't work the first time! But hopefully baby will be good & come on her due date ;)

Yout only need wait another week then Rhi, & then you're good to go! Epic bump :)

I'm first on the list on Thursday, yay! so a) hopefully less chance of getting bumped & b) we should be cuddling our girl in less than 48 hours!! Have to be there at 7.30am. Plus I can have sips of water til 6am, so I should be in pretty reasonable shape compared to the poor girls who have to wait til later & will be hungry & thirsty!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Squig I'm insanely jealous haha. :) how exciting!!


----------



## karlilay

Im soooooooooooo jealous too! :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lol rhi I've had the same problems with the bra lady taking over my ipad screen every time I click on anything! So annoying.


----------



## Boo44

I wish that bra lady would do one!!!!


----------



## Boo44

lol Rhi I was like that, I bought a few little normal clothes bits for summer and hung them in my wardrobe and can start wearing them now! 

Have you all decided on names then?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Same with the bra lady :lol: 
It's not even just once it's every single time go onto anything! Worse on phone as it's hard to close it :lol: 

I finally decided on a name thankfully took long enough but relieved!


----------



## GeralynB

The group of midwives I'm with won't deliver breech so I would have to have a section if she doesn't flip. If I do need a section I'm going to get my tubes tied at the same time.
Ladies that had vaginal and section...any difference in recovery?


----------



## Squig34

Yep we've had Squiggle's name chosen for ages - years - but we're not using it til she's born - we don't use it between ourselves even; I don't even use it to myself. But it will be revealed if all goes well on Thursday :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Geralyn I did notice a big difference in recovery. Honestly I didn't find the section very painful at all but it definitely took a lot longer for me to feel mobile. I remember struggling to walk and move around at home after the section so at least 5 days pp, whereas with the natural birth I was in a massive amount of pain for the first two days (even the soles of my feet were killing!) But my day 3/4 it mostly felt like nothing had ever happened. 

It took months for me to get up off the floor without help after the section. Again not because of pain but I just didn't have the same strength or mobility 

:squig: it's just one more day and you'll have little squiggle in your arms. Fingers crossed you don't have to wait on Thursday morning! Eeek I'm so excited


----------



## tinkerbelle93

So stuck on names! 

We were pretty set on George for a boy for ages and I thought it would probably be the one but then been having a rethink over the past few weeks. I really like Archie and think its lovely with Oliver (DS) but my parents and a lot of others aren't keen. But I love it. DH likes Henry best now and it was my great grandads name so a strong possibility too. Middle name will be Edward for my dad but our last name starts with wood so thinking it won't flow well and I need to put another name after it?? 

Girls names we are not sure of at all. I like Emily, Abigail and Alice at the moment.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dh took a few pics at his parents house yesterday. I look like a div but I love this pic :cloud9: 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-05/IMG-20160531-WA0002_zpsthhf3uha.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lovely pic pixie! Cute =) 

This baby has been Alice since basically day one. =) it was our girl name if our youngest had been a girl. My favourite name ever =) just struggling with middle names atm.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Pixie, what a gorgeous photo. Xx

I don't have a name picked yet. I'm not bothered as I'm sure she will 'look' like a name. I hope so anyway! 

Rhi, your bump is gorgeous. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My huge bump from today. :blush:


----------



## GeralynB

That's what scares me about having to have a section. I felt fine after my son's delivery. I wasn't in any pain at all really. And this time I'll have 2 babies to look after


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeney that bump puts mine to shame! Wowza =) love it! 

SOrry geralyn no idea about C-section's at all. When will they give u a section date if she hasn't turned ?


----------



## Starlight32

Had my cervix checked today. Still at 2cm. Now 70% effaced. Doesn't seem like much progress. 

Mommyx, I must have went through so many tp rolls this weekend! I have to pee a lot. 

Geralyn, I really hope baby flips. 

Lovely pictures everyone!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Beautiful picture pixie! Your DS looks so proud and happy :cloud9: Making me so excited to see my 4yo as a big brother! 

Lovely bumps teeny and Rhi x 

My bump is tiny again, it was last time too! Everybody is shocked when I say how far I am, I think I only look about 5 months along. I love baby bumps though and think big bumps look lovely! x


----------



## GeralynB

Just spoke to my midwife and they are scheduling me for a c section at 39 weeks. So if baby doesn't turn she'll be here in 2 weeks


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi the bra lady drives me nuts!
Squig - I'm so excited for you. 
Pixie that's a beautiful photo
Beautiful bump teeny - I can't post a pic of mine as it says wrong format!

I just got back from assessment unit - I tripped and fell over at work. I mostly hit my arm but midwifes said I should come in to be checked. All fine on the ctg. I'll be having words with the people who left the concrete block in a footpath though!


----------



## Boo44

Pixie such a gorgeous picture! Georgia looks really big and not jaundiced at all! I'm jealous I think Arthur still looks tiny and yellow tinged lol

Rhi Alice is a lovely name

Teeny I like all your names!

Ooh becy what have you decided?

Squig I can't wait to hear your news and name on Thursday <3


----------



## Boo44

Geralyn I healed quite quickly after my first section I was driving by 4 weeks and my scar healed quickly. I do remember finding it very painful to do anything using My abdominal muscles though, especially turning over in bed was really bad! My second was a crash section under general anaesthetic and I found it so sore afterwards it took me a good few weeks to feel back to normal. 

After my normal delivery I've felt extremely sore down below and found it very painful to sit or even stand for very long for about 10 days, just due to a very heavy dragging feeling! Then all of a sudden my stitches seemed to heal and now I feel completely normal! So a much quicker recovery


----------



## Squig34

Great bump Teeny!

Cute pic Pixie :) Xander looks like you I think; you have the same smile. Proud big brother :)

Geralyn, good to know you have a date but hopefully baby will still decide to turn in the next fortnight!

My feet & ankles are so swollen tonight. I'm not concerned about pre-eclampsia cos with all the monitoring, i've had my BP taken every day for a week, including this morning, but it seems all of a sudden when we've had hot weather for a while :shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

What a lovely photo Pixie! 

I have felt really down and frustrated today as i am 39 weeks now and back when they thought she was breech we were told we would probably have her now. I had 31st in my phone as possible c section date. I was scared of a c section at the time but now i am so fed up and i coukd still have 3 weeks to go. :cry:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Happy 39 weeks Angel 

Boo were keeping it quiet until she's here :winkwink: doubt many will like it either but I've come to the conclusion everyone has their own opinion


----------



## Becyboo__x

I have midwife appointment tomorrow don't see the point really as she's likely going to do same as normal even though she mentioned doing a sweep I still don't know why she has said that :nope: not complaining but just don't make sense being not my first etc. 

Not much can be done at this stage either it's just waiting not sure if she will book another appointment aswell or sort an induction date tomorrow :shrug: with DS it was booked at 40 weeks for 12 days over but don't know if it's different after 1st


----------



## Starlight32

Tinky, so glad you're ok! Falls are scary!


----------



## vaniilla

Tink - I'm glad you're okay :hugs:

Angel - happy 39 weeks!

Pixie - that's a beautiful photo :cloud9:

Great bump teeny!

Becy - I hope your midwife appointment goes well


That stupid bra advert is driving me bonkers, they have the opposite effect, I will now go out of my way to avoid brand since they want to spam me so much!! 


AFM - I'm awake at this hour (5am for non UK ladies) as I'm having painful braxton hicks, so frustrating so I've come downstairs so I'm not tempted to wake DH up :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

June!!!!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey!!! I have about as much chance of a July baby as a June one technically but even so. Yay!!! 

The bra lady must have heard us she has gone for me. 

Vanilla how are you feeling now? I get Braxton Hicks most evenings atm. With some dull period type pains. It's such a tease. 

Becy you are right about names you can't please everyone. :) I wish I was having a 40 week app so that I could push to have my induction booked. I know that seems pushy but with my last baby they didn't book it until 41 + and the hospital was so busy I ended up having to wait until 42+1 to have my baby (I'm sure I have moaned on about this before haha) it's a real sore spot for me still. They Even booked me in for 40+13 (which is late anyways) realised they had overbooked. Made me stand around (literally) until 2 pm (I arrived at 8) and sent me away. 
=(


----------



## mum22ttc#3

The first thing I thought when I woke this morning was yes it's June lol 19 days to go but it still feels so long away. I've been told a couple of times this week by people that they think I'm really low so will go soon, one was a midwife too so kind of got my hopes up for a few days until I realised that realistically I'm probably gonna follow pattern and go overdue.

We have a name now although it took until about 35 weeks to finally settle on it, we was going to use it for both dd3 and 4 so it kind of feels more right than the other name we was considering. Saying that though if OH let me I would change to something totally different, it's that we actually only agree on the two names.
Boys names have been so much harder than girls. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've just lost literally all my plug? A huge clump of it and I mean huge .. It must be majority of it .. 

Is this good? Or can it come away fully anyway obviously wont grow back at this point.. With my son it came out and I had a show and that was that :lol:
I swear I'm dilating aswell going to ask midwife about it later but this is the most plug I've ever saw on the tissue just a big clump of it like palm of my hand clump?


----------



## ehjmorris

Ooh i hope this is the start of things for you Becyboo


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Beccy, that is so exciting. Our first labour watch of June.  xx

I can actually say I will have baby this month. Finally. I just wish it wasn't going so slowly now! Xx


----------



## karlilay

With Madi I lost a massive handfull of it. I remember because I started at it for ages, looked like pork pie jelly :haha:

I don't think she's going to be long now &#10084;&#65039;

Nothing at all going on with me. No pains or niggles, or shows. I think I'm in for the long haul.


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> With Madi I lost a massive handfull of it. I remember because I started at it for ages, looked like pork pie jelly :haha:
> 
> I don't think she's going to be long now &#10084;&#65039;
> 
> Nothing at all going on with me. No pains or niggles, or shows. I think I'm in for the long haul.

Yep it was so much I was shocked wasn't having anything else just went loo and was like WHAT :lol: .. 

I was just thinking can it come out and nothing happens etc I've just experienced losing it and he was here that night :dohh: terrified!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I defiantly think a few will have their babies before me I can't wait to see the first June baby that arrives!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Becy I think it depends on the colour ? Like if it was bloody or not? I lost my plug with my oldest and it was snotty and bloody and HUGE and he came the next day. 
with this baby i have been loosing "snot" on and off for months and huge clumps of snot for the past two weeks on a regular basis, until it turns brown or red though i wont be getting excited :( 
You are further on though and if it was big enough to be the whole lot that is quite promising ! :) so fingers crossed 

what a disgusting topic hahah


----------



## Becyboo__x

:lol:

I think I've got beyond the tmi :lol: more weird talking to my mum about it :dohh: 

It was tinged brown mainly yellowy/green but I've never saw so much until today!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I agree with the above. With dd3 I lost it all at once, it was blood streaked and I had her a few hours later. This time I've been losing it for the past two weeks, more so the past week but so far nothing.
I hope it is the start of something for you, does sound promising the amount you've lost :)


----------



## Dory85

Becy, that sound really promising. With the two I remember losing my plug for it really upped in volume and became more and more bloody over about a 24 hour period until labour kicked off. Fingers crossed this is it for you!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ooo sounds promising Becy! I think I lost mine the day before I went into labour with Micah!


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - I think losing that much can only be a good sign, I hope it happens really soon for you, if other people's experiences are something to go by - a day or two! :D

Rhi- I hope they don't mess up booking in for an induction this time around (although fingers crossed yu won't need one!)

BH still here, the pain is still there like a moderate period pain. I thought they might develop a few hours ago as I was getting a lot of downward pressure in my bum with them but that's eased off.

They come every 3/5 minutes and last just over a minute, they're not majorily painful but they've been going on for over 5 hours now and it's starting to become pretty annoying. I did the drink a large glasses of water, walk around, lie on my left etc and it's not had any effect apart from making me need to pee constantly. :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Ooh Becy - FX!

Vaniilla, hope the BH stop for you & baby stays in another week or so if possible.

Tinky I meant to say yesterday that i'm sorry to hear you had a fall - what a stupid place to leave a brick! Glad you & baby are ok.

Angel, maybe you'll be lucky & baby will decide to come in the next day or two so that s/he (? Taking a blank) can enjoy the lovely weather!

Just been watching some newborn baby wrapping. The babies are so tiny & cute & I should be already holding mine in less than 24 hours! &#128516;&#128525;&#128562;&#128516;


----------



## ehjmorris

Cant wait to see pics!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol squig my little dot has just projectile vomited milk out of her nose. Cute is not the word I'm feeling right now :rofl: 

Squig I can't believe you'll have your baby this time tomorrow! I think I was definitely better off not knowing when it was going to happen. This just might be the longest day of your life :haha: 

Beccy that's sounds very promising! I never had a bloody show with xander and I didn't see any plug at all with Georgia, so I have no experience but I've heard lots of times that once you see the bloody show its almost time. 

Vanilla are you sure they're just bh? My bh were never painful but with xander and Georgia I had days of real contractions that weren't too painful but never seemed to progress.


----------



## Tinky_82

Becy that sounds exciting - I lost a smaller amount than you describe but similar colour and went into labour about 18 hours later so I see it as a great sign. 

Vanilla I agree with pixie - it might be worth a check up as I didn't think bh were supposed to be painful - just uncomfortable.


----------



## Starlight32

Yay it's June!

Becy, wow that sounds like a huge clump! Your cervix must be getting ready!

Vanilla, my bh have been similar to how you describe! They have been coming every 5 to 8 minutes for 45 sec to a minute each for hours. They make me have to pee too (more than usual lol). 

Squig, one more day until your baby is born!! So exciting!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am so anxious and stressed. I really cannot handle all the uncertainty at this stage. I am terrible with uncertainty. I keep having trouble catching my breath and my heart is racing all the time but I think it is the anxiety causing it and I am so moody. :(

I have been wondering if they would induce me or at least do a sweep early? I don't know. Probably not. My CBT has finished now and although I asked about the mental health midwifery team they didn't think I need to see anyone until after the birth.. So I'm in limbo. I tried everything to get baby out last week and now I have just given up. I have been reading old posts from when I went overdue with my son and it feels inevitable.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Appointment went as normal as you'd think tbh .. 

Everything fine I'm nearly fully engaged just tiny bit off fully she's so low now.
Told her about plug/brown bits and she just said sounds like everything's going in the right way .. Just waiting game now

Was concerned my notes say 37cm though :shrug: but I guess at this stage not a lot can be done hate that I've been booked in for another appointment :lol:


----------



## vaniilla

I've been to labour ward for monitoring twice over this before and after hours of monitoring (and an overnight stay the first time) and an internal exam I'm given codeine and told to go home once they stop and go back if it happens again but it feels like a waste of time.

I'm at midwife appointment half an hour early as dh was able to give me a lift, I'll see what they say but it'll probably not be much!


----------



## Dory85

Becy - with my son I measured ahead until I was in labour and then I measured behind. They explained that once baby is engaged, he/she hides in your pelvis so there is obviously less to measure with fundal height. Entirely normal.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Becyboo__x said:


> I've just lost literally all my plug? A huge clump of it and I mean huge .. It must be majority of it ..
> 
> Is this good? Or can it come away fully anyway obviously wont grow back at this point.. With my son it came out and I had a show and that was that :lol:
> I swear I'm dilating aswell going to ask midwife about it later but this is the most plug I've ever saw on the tissue just a big clump of it like palm of my hand clump?

o0o0o0o0o00o0o0oo0o i had that with bloody show and went into labor not even kidding half hour later my contractions started and never stopped! i was in the hosp all night and she was born in the am.



Teeny Weeny said:


> Beccy, that is so exciting. Our first labour watch of June.  xx
> 
> I can actually say I will have baby this month. Finally. I just wish it wasn't going so slowly now! Xx

i know what you mean. i'm trying to stay busy but it seems like it's still dragging. 



vaniilla said:


> Becy - I think losing that much can only be a good sign, I hope it happens really soon for you, if other people's experiences are something to go by - a day or two! :D
> 
> Rhi- I hope they don't mess up booking in for an induction this time around (although fingers crossed yu won't need one!)
> 
> BH still here, the pain is still there like a moderate period pain. I thought they might develop a few hours ago as I was getting a lot of downward pressure in my bum with them but that's eased off.
> 
> They come every 3/5 minutes and last just over a minute, they're not majorily painful but they've been going on for over 5 hours now and it's starting to become pretty annoying. I did the drink a large glasses of water, walk around, lie on my left etc and it's not had any effect apart from making me need to pee constantly. :dohh:

that's how my labor started. every 5 minutes bh and lasted a minute long each. And then i was in the hospital and in full on labor. I hope its' soon for you!!!!!



vaniilla said:


> I've been to labour ward for monitoring twice over this before and after hours of monitoring (and an overnight stay the first time) and an internal exam I'm given codeine and told to go home once they stop and go back if it happens again but it feels like a waste of time.
> 
> I'm at midwife appointment half an hour early as dh was able to give me a lift, I'll see what they say but it'll probably not be much!

good luck at your appt!!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory thats good to know! my next appt is tomorrow and i'm curious what they'll say. I really want to have another internal because it makes me nuts not knowing where i stand with all of it but at the same time, my dd will be with me so not exactly easy to have that done. I'd rather her not see it!

i'm so excited it's finally june!!!! we're gonna have babies this month!!! omg!!! 17 days and counting here. really hoping it's sooner, but at least we know we're finally in the home stretch for real. and when people rudely make comments and ask when i'm due i can just say this month or 'any day now'.


----------



## Boo44

Yay ladies it's June! Feels kind of emotional to me, like it's actually June! We waited so long for it. I've had my baby but June still feels special haha. So excited to hear your news. We will have to make a baby thread after they all arrive as I will miss catching up with you girls xx

Squig eek how fantastic it's tomorrow!!!!!

Becy fingers crossed that plug is the start! Can only be a good thing. Actually don't worry about 37cm, if she's totally engaged then her whole head is not measurable as its behind the pelvic bone so that's why the belly appears to 'shrink' in size - totally normal X

Angel I would totally speak to someone about how you are feeling - ring your community midwife team. You have not been referred to the mental health team for nothing and they would want to know how you feel. Even if they say no to a sweep or induction, at least they're in the know and that's what's important xx


----------



## Boo44

Also I wouldn't be so keen for your babies to come ladies, Arthur had me up in the night cluster feeding away I need match sticks for my eyes today and feel like death! I wish I'd had just that little bit longer to enjoy my full nights of sleep before they've disappeared for a good while!!!


----------



## vaniilla

mommy - that would be amazing but I don't think I'll be as lucky, did you have any other signs?

starlight - are you getting any other symptoms? it sounds promising.


----------



## karlilay

Angel i would ring the midwife, i have had lots offered to me through my anxiety, but i have refused everything, as i have this weird sense of calm come over me for some reason.

Just mention your heart rate is bad, you seem to be in a state of panic, which isnt good for the baby anyway, and is there any way she could give you a sweep. Im sure they will.


----------



## ehjmorris

I know its june now but 15 days cant hurry up lol he is now coming on the 16th instead of 15th :( but i have my baby shower this Saturday to distract me :)

Any new symptoms from you ladies?


----------



## GeralynB

Boo44 said:


> Also I wouldn't be so keen for your babies to come ladies, Arthur had me up in the night cluster feeding away I need match sticks for my eyes today and feel like death! I wish I'd had just that little bit longer to enjoy my full nights of sleep before they've disappeared for a good while!!!

I'm not looking forward to those sleepless nights again! Especially having a toddler this time too. I'm pretty nervous how this is all going to work


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Is anyone else super tired all of a sudden?
I'm not sure if it's because the kids are off, and we have no routine and the weather is dire that I can't keep my eyes open or if is normal this late into pregnancy. 

I have had a nap the last 3 days! Xx

Boo, sorry to hear you are tired. But all that feeding us making Arthur a healthy baby. Is his weight back up now? Xx


----------



## vaniilla

EHJ - I hope you have fun at your baby shower!


Midwife said that going through my notes she agrees with the doctors that I have an irritable uterus, it's not much help for me though as it doesn't mean anything!!! I have to keep an eye on my contractions and go into hospital if the the contractions become more painful but how much more painful she didn't know. My contractions/braxton hicks started at 4 am and they're still here, so fed up now! :(


----------



## ehjmorris

I hope it gets easier for you vanilla! It doesn't sound comfortable at all


----------



## AngelofTroy

Having the urge to pee more often and some dull aching, I think it is just baby's position but I rang my midwife and she wants me to see a GP right away to rule out a UTI. Got an appointment for this afternoon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

June! :happydance: 

I'm actually still pretty happy to be pregnant and stay pregnant, this is likely our last baby so I feel mixed emotions about it coming to an end! 

Wow exciting stuff beccy! I gave birth the day after I lost mine I also remember being shocked at the size and amount :haha: 

Eek one more day for you squig again so exciting :) 

I hope you're feeling better soon angel :hugs: I've had really bad anxiety this pregnancy I'm worried about how I'll feel PP, if I feel as bad as I have done then I'm def going to have to consider antidepressants again. 

Sorry about your fall tinky :hugs: have you finished work now? 

Hope you're more comfortable soon vanilla x 

I had my open uni exam this morning, it feels so good to now have the whole summer of no studying. Now need to get stuck into preparing for baby. Occurred to me today I'm not labour ready re hairy legs, bad chipped toenail polish :haha:


----------



## Squig34

Hope your exam went well Tinkerbelle! 

Angel, hope your appointment goes well & that they listen to you & do a sweep :hugs:

Enjoy your shower, ehj!

Got out for a lovely walk this afternoon. Hospital bag all packed. One or two things to throw into another bag for going to my parents, but otherwise I'm pretty ready - time for a nap now I think! :)


----------



## karlilay

Squig I'm so excited for you, how lovely to know she's coming!


----------



## AngelofTroy

No UTI according to the dip test but GP is sending it off in case as I am having pain. I guess it is probably baby sitting on a nerve somewhere. I didnt ask about a sweep or anything, i wasnt sure if GPs even do that? She didn't examine me.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope the discomfort eases soon and it's def not a UTI angel. I have no idea if GPs can do sweeps or not?


----------



## Boo44

Teeny Weeny said:


> Is anyone else super tired all of a sudden?
> I'm not sure if it's because the kids are off, and we have no routine and the weather is dire that I can't keep my eyes open or if is normal this late into pregnancy.
> 
> I have had a nap the last 3 days! Xx
> 
> Boo, sorry to hear you are tired. But all that feeding us making Arthur a healthy baby. Is his weight back up now? Xx

Thanks for asking! He was born 6lb 3 and last Friday he was 6lb 2 so very close to birth weight! I have to take him Friday to get him weighed and he'll be over his birth weight so we'll be able to be discharged from the midwife X

Tinkerbelle well done on finishing your exam! Good luck with the labour prep lol


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - Wooohooo on finishing your exams! I would be celebrating tonight with some shloer :wine: I used labour as the time to get ready, I shaved my legs mid contractions :haha:

Squig - I don't know how you can nap, I would be doing an all nighter out of excitement but it's a very good idea to get some rest now.

Angel - I hope the results come back clear, I'm not sure a gp can do them but you could go to DAU to get one surely if the gp or midwife asks them to?

Boo - That's great that he's almost at his birth weight :) 


AFM - spoke to labour ward, the person I spoke to was pretty indifferent, said to call back in a few hours and kept asking if I thought it was labour, how the hell am I supposed to know???? In the meantime I'm worried all these sore contractions are stressing baby out and I'm worried about facing another night of bad sleep. I don't know what to do now. :nope:


----------



## Squig34

Call back later & hopefully the shifts will have changed & you'll get someone helpful!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hope you're feeling better angel :hugs: when is your next mw appointment? I hope she'll do a sweep for you. 

Squig I'm so excited for your update tomorrow! And also so excited to find out your little lady's name! 

Boo and dory - do you find that Arthur and Georgia are very laid back most of the time? I've probably only heard Georgia really cry once and even that was for maybe 2 minutes. She squeals if she has wind but settles again straight away as soon as I pick her up and wind her. If she's fed and clean I can put her down awake and she's happy to just lay there, usually if she doesn't go right to sleep she'll want feeding again in a little while (maybe 20 or 40 mins) but she's very content. I'm not sure if that's because she's still not supposed to be here for another 4 weeks or its actually just her way. 

Xander was a very demanding newborn so this feels very strange! He screamed the whole time his eyes were open unless he was being fed. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop with G!

Neonatal nurse has been again today. Little G is now 6lb! Still gaining about an oz a day and doing great. She also had a blood test today to check her bilirubin levels - it's dropped loads and won't need to be checked again :dance: no more blood tests! Her little heels are covered in tiny cuts and her hands and feet are still bruised from all the cannulas. Its so wonderful to think that other than the neonatal nurse visits it's all behind us now.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm sure the put all the Twatty midwives on the phones in the labour ward! They're always indifferent and unhelpful! 

I liked squigs idea :haha: hope the night shift are in a better mood!


----------



## mommyxofxone

vaniilla said:


> mommy - that would be amazing but I don't think I'll be as lucky, did you have any other signs?
> 
> starlight - are you getting any other symptoms? it sounds promising.

bloody show and wasn't hungry at all. but that's about it. contractions started half hour after the show.



Boo44 said:


> Also I wouldn't be so keen for your babies to come ladies, Arthur had me up in the night cluster feeding away I need match sticks for my eyes today and feel like death! I wish I'd had just that little bit longer to enjoy my full nights of sleep before they've disappeared for a good while!!!

what? full nights sleep? what's that! i already am up every hour practically sometimes every half hour. I think newborn stage is easier!


----------



## Tinky_82

Vaniilla I hope they're more helpful when you call back later. 

A huge well done tinkerbelle! 

Hopefully all is clear and it's just baby preparing to make an appearance causing the discomfort angel. 

Squig tomorrow we'll all get to meet your baby girl - I'm so excited for you after all you've been through.

All ok at midwife appt today baby is free again. 
For those who were asking about birth plans - she randomly asked me today if I wanted one when I mentioned the midwife led unit - I said yes and she's coming to our house on Friday to do it. You may need to ask for one? ! I have tomorrow and next Tuesday in work and then I'm all done :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Hope you're feeling better angel :hugs: when is your next mw appointment? I hope she'll do a sweep for you.
> 
> Squig I'm so excited for your update tomorrow! And also so excited to find out your little lady's name!
> 
> Boo and dory - do you find that Arthur and Georgia are very laid back most of the time? I've probably only heard Georgia really cry once and even that was for maybe 2 minutes. She squeals if she has wind but settles again straight away as soon as I pick her up and wind her. If she's fed and clean I can put her down awake and she's happy to just lay there, usually if she doesn't go right to sleep she'll want feeding again in a little while (maybe 20 or 40 mins) but she's very content. I'm not sure if that's because she's still not supposed to be here for another 4 weeks or its actually just her way.
> 
> Xander was a very demanding newborn so this feels very strange! He screamed the whole time his eyes were open unless he was being fed. I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop with G!
> 
> Neonatal nurse has been again today. Little G is now 6lb! Still gaining about an oz a day and doing great. She also had a blood test today to check her bilirubin levels - it's dropped loads and won't need to be checked again :dance: no more blood tests! Her little heels are covered in tiny cuts and her hands and feet are still bruised from all the cannulas. Its so wonderful to think that other than the neonatal nurse visits it's all behind us now.

That sounds perfect, long may it continue, DS was a terrible feeder/sleeper so I know what a nightmare it can become, they wouldn't let us leave the hospital because he wasn't having more than 5ml at a time :wacko: 

That's fantastic that she won't be having any more blood tests and very good on the weight gain front, poor G, thankfully all those bruises and cuts can heal now and she won't need more. 



Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm sure the put all the Twatty midwives on the phones in the labour ward! They're always indifferent and unhelpful!
> 
> I liked squigs idea :haha: hope the night shift are in a better mood!

I'm a big chicken who's really not into confrontation, I was made to feel like a nuisance caller, I don't think I can bring myself to call again just incase it's the same person. :nope:




Tinky_82 said:


> Vaniilla I hope they're more helpful when you call back later.
> 
> A huge well done tinkerbelle!
> 
> Hopefully all is clear and it's just baby preparing to make an appearance causing the discomfort angel.
> 
> Squig tomorrow we'll all get to meet your baby girl - I'm so excited for you after all you've been through.
> 
> All ok at midwife appt today baby is free again.
> For those who were asking about birth plans - she randomly asked me today if I wanted one when I mentioned the midwife led unit - I said yes and she's coming to our house on Friday to do it. You may need to ask for one? ! I have tomorrow and next Tuesday in work and then I'm all done :happydance:

That's brilliant that you'll be able to have a midwife led unit birth, is that in a regular hospital or in a midwife hospital/birth place?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vanilla, what you doing ?! don't leave me !! haaha. I just had a look on the front page and everyone who is due near me has either already had their baby or is having an early section! I was paranoid about being all alone but now it looks like a certainty. Bugger :haha: 

Seriously though i hope you get some better advice on the phone later or at the very least a better nights sleep!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm not going anywhere, just around the bend :haha: She's not even slightly engaged, there's more chance of snow then me giving birth soon. :haha:

I might get DH to call, I seriously can't bring myself to :argh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I totally get the phone thing. i'm non confrontational, and it's not helped by my social anxiety. People don't understand that i would sooner die from an ailment sometimes than ring my dr back. OR ring and make a complaint or get a refund etc etc. 

I'm having terrible pelvic pain, never had it before and it's bloody horrible. It came on last night randomly and eased up a bit after a nights sleep but i cant lift my legs anymore. I cant walk up the stairs very well and climbing in and out of bed brings tears to my eyes ! and it just came on from nowhere! I have to go to my midwife appointment in the morning and i'm actually concerned that i can't drive the car as it's my left leg, so i need it more than the right (clutch lol) God knows why it just came on but i imagine it's just one of those tough luck pregnancy problems.


----------



## Boo44

mommyxofxone said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> mommy - that would be amazing but I don't think I'll be as lucky, did you have any other signs?
> 
> starlight - are you getting any other symptoms? it sounds promising.
> 
> bloody show and wasn't hungry at all. but that's about it. contractions started half hour after the show.
> 
> 
> 
> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Also I wouldn't be so keen for your babies to come ladies, Arthur had me up in the night cluster feeding away I need match sticks for my eyes today and feel like death! I wish I'd had just that little bit longer to enjoy my full nights of sleep before they've disappeared for a good while!!!Click to expand...
> 
> what? full nights sleep? what's that! i already am up every hour practically sometimes every half hour. I think newborn stage is easier!Click to expand...

That's what I thought because I was peeing 4 times a night and had some insomnia. But at least I COULD have slept if I'd been tired or wanted to. Which is a totally different kettle of fish to being desperate to sleep but a little tiny one not letting you when you want to! As we all know lol.


----------



## GeralynB

Just got my c section date...June 17


----------



## mommyxofxone

boo44 no way could i sleep through that! and the constant turning with the spd, and my hips now go numb and i have to turn every half hour. OMG. it's so bad!


don't think anything will come of this but i've been having bh every 14 minutes or so, combined with lower back pain and feelings of having to have a bm and nothing... not expecting anything but that's whats going on over here.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry Arthur is keeping you up Boo,can anyone help with your older boys so that you csn "sleep while he sleeps" in the day a bit? 

Afm i checked my own cervix tonight and had a bit of a wiggle around, i can't really tell about dilation as i could only reach my cervix properly with my index finger but jt is very very soft, a bit like very squishy pursed lips and my finger slips in easily. Since checking I've had BH again :) I inserted some evening primrose o for good measure!

I keep worrying though, if i had to go into the assessment unit or something and id messed around up there, would they tell me ofd? Would it affect tests?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh and i wondered, how many of us have written a proper birth plan? I haven't and I am thinking i will tomorrow.


----------



## Dory85

Georgia is my most chilled out baby so far. She rarely cries and often goes to sleep without any effort. I don't expect it to last though - my son was very laid back for the first few weeks and then he found his voice (born at 37 weeks).

I've decided against getting her weighed tomorrow. I just can't deal with the stress and I'm pretty sure she hasn't lost any so that's what's important.


----------



## Dory85

Get contracting ladies. I want to see these babies!
 



Attached Files:







20160601_140007.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Sorry Arthur is keeping you up Boo,can anyone help with your older boys so that you csn "sleep while he sleeps" in the day a bit?
> 
> Afm i checked my own cervix tonight and had a bit of a wiggle around, i can't really tell about dilation as i could only reach my cervix properly with my index finger but jt is very very soft, a bit like very squishy pursed lips and my finger slips in easily. Since checking I've had BH again :) I inserted some evening primrose o for good measure!
> 
> I keep worrying though, if i had to go into the assessment unit or something and id messed around up there, would they tell me ofd? Would it affect tests?


They say to not because of infection but each to their own in my opinion .. I understand the risk I have done it it can't be no more risk then having sex even clean male parts lol still going to be some sort of bacteria there.. I wouldn't even say you have done it they won't like that you have no professional would say to attempt it I've heard anyway.

I can easily touch my cervix and can put 2 fingers in my cervix which is likely why my plug came out

I've not wrote a plan it just never goes that way for me I'm letting it just go how it does they already know though and I'm pretty limited at home to what it can go like/what I can have etc I just wrote a few things on back of my notes


----------



## Lil_Pixie

OMG dory! How is Georgia a month old already?!


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> OMG dory! How is Georgia a month old already?!

It's her due date in a week lol


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I totally get the phone thing. i'm non confrontational, and it's not helped by my social anxiety. People don't understand that i would sooner die from an ailment sometimes than ring my dr back. OR ring and make a complaint or get a refund etc etc.
> 
> I'm having terrible pelvic pain, never had it before and it's bloody horrible. It came on last night randomly and eased up a bit after a nights sleep but i cant lift my legs anymore. I cant walk up the stairs very well and climbing in and out of bed brings tears to my eyes ! and it just came on from nowhere! I have to go to my midwife appointment in the morning and i'm actually concerned that i can't drive the car as it's my left leg, so i need it more than the right (clutch lol) God knows why it just came on but i imagine it's just one of those tough luck pregnancy problems.

I hope the hip pain is a one off freak thing :nope: 



mommyxofxone said:


> boo44 no way could i sleep through that! and the constant turning with the spd, and my hips now go numb and i have to turn every half hour. OMG. it's so bad!
> 
> 
> don't think anything will come of this but i've been having bh every 14 minutes or so, combined with lower back pain and feelings of having to have a bm and nothing... not expecting anything but that's whats going on over here.

I hope they do something for you, they can be pretty annoying and misleading.



AngelofTroy said:


> Sorry Arthur is keeping you up Boo,can anyone help with your older boys so that you csn "sleep while he sleeps" in the day a bit?
> 
> Afm i checked my own cervix tonight and had a bit of a wiggle around, i can't really tell about dilation as i could only reach my cervix properly with my index finger but jt is very very soft, a bit like very squishy pursed lips and my finger slips in easily. Since checking I've had BH again :) I inserted some evening primrose o for good measure!
> 
> I keep worrying though, if i had to go into the assessment unit or something and id messed around up there, would they tell me ofd? Would it affect tests?

I don't think they can tell if you've checked, I wouldn't tell them because as Becy said they'll have to say that it's not recommended. 



AngelofTroy said:


> Oh and i wondered, how many of us have written a proper birth plan? I haven't and I am thinking i will tomorrow.

My birth plan consists of the checklist I went through with the midwife today, I think she made notes on what I would like for pain relief etc 



Dory85 said:


> Get contracting ladies. I want to see these babies!

she's beautiful :cloud9: 



What would you all do? would you call up again? I'm not sure if painful bh are anything to worry about anymore, in the past they've always told me to go in but after that last call I'm not sure.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm a bit nervous for the sleepless nights too, especially with having DS off for the summer holidays. When he was tiny I slept when he slept and had loads of daytime naps but it's daunting knowing that's not going to be an option this time. And I'm one of those people that need loads of sleep. Going to buy a coffee machine I think! 

Yeah I don't get why they advice you not to check cervix but as much full on unprotected sex as you want is okay?


----------



## Squig34

Adorable pic Dory!

So pleased to read that all the babies are doing well with weight & that Georgia is done with blood tests.

I'd ring again Vaniilla; maybe if you think of doing it for baby you'll find it easier? But the night shift should definitely be on now.

Rhi sorry to hear of the pain; hope it eases.

Angel, maybe that will get things started, good luck!

I did write a birth plan - I didn't know you could for a section but mine is very straightforward - delayed cord clamping, immediate skin to skin with me or DH if I can't, & breastfeeding asap. Also gas & air while they're putting the epidural in. Mostly fairly standard stuff but good to write it down.


----------



## Starlight32

I had lightening crotch this morning and been having tightenings all day but they haven't been leading anywhere. At this point, I've had continuous tightenings for almost three days straight. 

Angel, I'm having lots if anxiety too. I don't like uncertainty but also scared to be induced if it comes down to it. I wish I had good advice. Hopefully you handle your anxiety better than me because I'm horrible at it :(

Tinkerbelle, congrats on finishing your exam!!

Vanilla, I have been worried about the constant contractions bothering baby too. On the nst last week, I was contracting a lot and all seemed ok. Praying all is still ok with her. 

Squig, best wishes for tomorrow!


----------



## joeybrooks

I've been having so many painful tightenings this evening. One caught me off guard when I was on my feet and I was doubled over with pain. They are coming and going and some sorer than others. Along with the tightenings it feels like baby is moving and also there is a lot of pressure in my back and bum. 

I have a midwife appointment tomorrow so provided it doesn't get any worse I'll see what she thinks. I didn't go into natural labour last time so I've no idea what to be watching for.


----------



## mommyxofxone

So far just consistently inconsistent. Lol. Losing bits of plug though. That's all that seems to be happening. Just bh contractions randomly. But having the tail bone pain and sometimes menstrual cramping.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My birth plan ; deliver baby 

Hahah. I'm easy I just go with the flow. Idealy I want a "natural" birth but I know what will be will be =) I want delayed clamping although I get the impression that they do that as standard now ? And I won't allow turning forceps but that's really it. I'm not sure what else in supposed to decide ? I just tell my husband what I want rather than write it down =)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Best of luck tomorrow Squig!

I've never know this baby to be so active! I posted videos on fb a few times and everyone is shocked on how much she moves :haha: hand or foot is constantly pushing and going across my belly the back and bum is so painful I can literally feel her spine at some points :rofl: 

Can't believe it's D day tomorrow! Makes me nervous but excited just hope she comes not too late!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

What's turning forceps?


----------



## joeybrooks

Good luck for today squig.


----------



## Dory85

Squig - hope everything goes to plan today I can't wait to see photos and will be thinking of you. Fingers crossed you don't need to wait around for too long.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck today Squig. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Eee squig I am so excited for you!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Goodluck!


----------



## Boo44

Wishing you all the luck and love in the world today Squig as you meet your take home rainbow baby <3 xxx


----------



## Boo44

I never made a birth plan as I didn't have chance but seeing as I was supposed to be having a planned section all I wanted was skin to skin. And I DIDNT want delayed cord clamping purely because my babies always suffer with jaundice and it increases chances of jaundice (might not bother some people at all!). In the end I got an extremely rapid normal delivery with like an hour of skin to skin and they delayed clamping the cord for ages which I didn't notice as I was too shocked lol. Anyway he was destined for jaundice due to prematurity :(

Rhi I can understand why you wouldn't want keillands forceps and the chances of you needing them are minuscule seeing as you've had two normal births before :) But if you got to fully and she was the wrong way would you rather a section?? I only ask as I've had two fully dilated sections and they're not fun!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thinking of you today squig :hugs: come back and update us when you can. Enjoy every second with your precious little girl


----------



## Becyboo__x

Officially DUE!!

Come on baby


----------



## Boo44

Yay becy!!! Gorgeous bump!!

Geralyn I hope you avoid a section but if you have one on 17th that was Arthurs original due date!


----------



## Dory85

I pondered about delayed cord clamping but with 2 previously jaundiced babies (born at term) I really wasn't sure. In the end they milked the cord because there wasn't time to wait for delayed clamping anyway and she still had crazy jaundice.

The only other things I've had on my birth plan previously were to encourage an active birth which I didn't get due to decels, IVT and constant monitoring but it wasn't an issue because it was another quick labour. I also had documented that I wanted to avoid epidural/spinal unless clinically indicated.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boo44 said:


> I never made a birth plan as I didn't have chance but seeing as I was supposed to be having a planned section all I wanted was skin to skin. And I DIDNT want delayed cord clamping purely because my babies always suffer with jaundice and it increases chances of jaundice (might not bother some people at all!). In the end I got an extremely rapid normal delivery with like an hour of skin to skin and they delayed clamping the cord for ages which I didn't notice as I was too shocked lol. Anyway he was destined for jaundice due to prematurity :(
> 
> Rhi I can understand why you wouldn't want keillands forceps and the chances of you needing them are minuscule seeing as you've had two normal births before :) But if you got to fully and she was the wrong way would you rather a section?? I only ask as I've had two fully dilated sections and they're not fun!

Ermm. I'm not really sure tbh. I have always had them on my no no no list in my head since before my first. Like you said I think the chances now are slim of having them but my understanding is that they are only used before a baby enters the birth canal? And that a C-section is safer. I'm sure when I first looked into them I read that there was alot of places they were banned. Obviously though in the heat of the moment you will do anything to save a stuck baby and I would just have to put my trust in the people with actual qualifications :haha: not my internet history lol. They do terrify me. I think it's only worse now as I have never even torn so I think I would totally freak out if they wanted to cut me to use them.


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - I hope today goes really well and smoothly :hugs::dust:

Becy - Happy due date! :D

Geralyn - hopefully you won't need the c-section and baby will turn on their own but it's good to have an end date if they don't :hugs:

:ignore: eeeek forceps, I'm still terrified when I think they had to use them with ds. 


Anyone else think this half term went too quickly? the dreaded school run on is making me have nightmares. :wine:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Becy I love your DUE avatar! :haha:


----------



## karlilay

This is the first time i have written any sort of birth plan. It just says epidural as early as possible, and no forceps. I would rather have a section.

I am pretty much a 'go with the flow'er' though, and as much as i want to be as pain free as possible, im going in there knowing babies do what they want and thats ok too. 

Squig so excited for you, cant wait to hear updates. Hope everything goes smoothly.

Is anyone else close to DD and no signs at all. I have no plug, no pains, nothing at all.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gorgeous Beccy. Happy due date. Xx

My birth plan is a natural, unmedicated, delayed cord clamping, physiological 3rd stage kind of labour! With minimal intervention. 
Or that is my hope for this labour. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Karli - I am the same, 5 days until due date and nada. No plug, hardly any BH, nothing. :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Excited to hear from squig. Hopefully she is feeling up to posting pics soon haha. =) no rush :haha: 

36 Week App in an hour. Got to take both kids with me and I just can't be bothered. It's only a five min drive down the road but ughhhhh ahaha. 

Right.... best go and pee in a pot.


----------



## vaniilla

I don't think not having any signs necessarily means too much, I had 0 clues of any kind with DS. 


Rhi - good luck with your 36 week app, I had mine yesterday and they took over an hour going through the forms.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck with your appointment Rhi


I agree no signs isn't always nothing :) I didn't with DS and one morning woke with my show and plug and I had him that night :) 

This one I'm just getting plug loads and loads of it but not much else other then back ache


----------



## tinkerbelle93

So excited for you today squig! Can't wait to hear an update :) 

DS was emergency forceps but I assumed they tried that first as the safer option as they were going to do a section if that didn't get him out. Although I'm glad they did work because that would have meant a section after they'd already done the episiotomy!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck with your appt rhi I hate having to my four year old to appointments although he was surprisingly good last time! 

Happy due date beccy! Beautiful bump :) 

My bump has dropped so much this morning.


----------



## Starlight32

Becy, happy due date!!!

Squig, camt wait to hear all about your baby girl's birth! <3 enjoy this time!

Yikes, forceps sounds scary. I never heard about them until now...

I had some snot stuff come out this morning. Not sure if it was discharge or more plug.


----------



## joeybrooks

I had forceps as baby wouldn't come out and had to have episiotomy. Obviously I've only had one labour so no frame of reference but it wasn't that bad. I couldn't have had a section as my BP was too high for that and at the point I'd reached Id have let the Dr walk up there himself to bring the baby out. Of course it's not something I would have planned but I felt very little and the recovery was fine, although I know it's not like that for everyone.


----------



## Squig34

Disappointing news - no baby today; they can't deliver me because there are no cots available in the nursery should baby need one. Might be able to come back tomorrow; they'll ring me in the morning to let us know whether we can come in. No further news. My consultant knows the craic but there's nothing to be helped.

Happy due date Becy - hopefully you will have more luck today with baby's arrival than I did!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig that's so crap! I'm really sorry :hugs: it's great that they're being cautious but how frustrating for you :-(


----------



## mommyxofxone

oh squig no that sucks!!!!!! i'm so sorry!


afm i'm still having bh since yesterday at noon, continued all day and night for me, nothing painful as i slept through them but one or two got me good when i was waking to pee. nothing close enough either but they're still there so i have some hope it'll be soon. 

here's yesterday's bump at 37+4

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=948966&amp;d=1464863977


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ah no how frustrating for you squig fingers crossed for tomorrow! 

Gorgeous bump mommy I have serious bump envy!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Just a quick question, for the last nearly two weeks I've had itching on my belly but over the last few days it has become so bad, it's really red and there's scratches that have bleed all over. This is my 5th pregnancy and I'm not measuring any bigger than my others so I don't think it's just that I'm bigger as my chart isn't showing me to be.
I've tried googling but everything I read on oc says I would have itchy feet and hands too, my legs have been a little itchy but nothing to bad. Would you phone the midwife or does it just sound like normal itching what with skin stretching and maybe the warmer weather?

I had to be tested for oc with dd3 as I had the same kind of itching on my feet and hands instead but never did get the results back as I went into labour two days later when I was due the results.

Becy- happy due date.
Squig- sorry your date got pushed back, I'd be gutted thinking today was the day for it not to be.
Rhi- hope your appointment goes well. :)


----------



## Squig34

Mum I would phone - it may indeed be the warmer weather especially if you aren't moisturising the area enough, but if you're scratching enough to bleeds, then it sounds serious enough to me to call!


----------



## GeralynB

Aw Squig sorry about today. Hopefully you'll be able to go tomorrow


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sorry it's not happening today Squig :( but at least it won't be long :hugs:

Nothing is likly going to happen with me I don't think :lol:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hopefully it will be tomorrow for you squig! 

Mum, i would call if its that bad its making you bleed, cant hurt to call


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh squig, that really sucks. Go have a lovely day, go out to eat ane get a massage or something. Hope they have room tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## jalilma

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Just a quick question, for the last nearly two weeks I've had itching on my belly but over the last few days it has become so bad, it's really red and there's scratches that have bleed all over. This is my 5th pregnancy and I'm not measuring any bigger than my others so I don't think it's just that I'm bigger as my chart isn't showing me to be.
> I've tried googling but everything I read on oc says I would have itchy feet and hands too, my legs have been a little itchy but nothing to bad. Would you phone the midwife or does it just sound like normal itching what with skin stretching and maybe the warmer weather?
> 
> I had to be tested for oc with dd3 as I had the same kind of itching on my feet and hands instead but never did get the results back as I went into labour two days later when I was due the results.
> 
> Becy- happy due date.
> Squig- sorry your date got pushed back, I'd be gutted thinking today was the day for it not to be.
> Rhi- hope your appointment goes well. :)

Look up pupps I had that last pregnancy. Its uncomfortable but not harmful and totally cleared with birth.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Officially on labor watch over here according to my dr. I'm still 50% effaced but that goes last apparently with second babies. But I'm 3cm and was only 1 last week. She said she'd be shocked if I made my next appt and she's expecting any time now!


----------



## vaniilla

Sguig - I'm sorry you weren't able to have baby today, I hope they'll have a cot free tomorrow :hugs:

mommy - lovely bump pic :flower: wow 3cm! hopefully that means you're no more than a few days away from meeting lo.



mum22ttc#3 - I would also call just to be on the safe side, I had OC with DS and although my hands were itchy my feet weren't, I spent loads of time scratching my belly and arms. 



AFM - contractions calmed down last night, now I only get the odd sore bh here and there but my lower stomach area feels like I've been doing push ups!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks all. I have tried calling the midwife but have had no answer. Is it worth calling maternity day care? I'm not sure if it's something they'd deal with or tell me to wait and get hold of midwife? :)


----------



## Squig34

In the UK, you call Admissions at your hospital. Or at least that's what I'd do here, & you'll get to speak to a midwife.


----------



## karlilay

Can i just ask, not sure if anyone knows. Can i refuse induction and request a csection? 

I don't want to be induced for various reasons, but as i approach due date, Sunday, and there are literally no signs, im worried it will be brought up as baby is big anyway.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear today wasn't the day Squig. FX'd for tomorrow. Xx

Karlilay, you can request a section over induction if that's what you would like. If you have a talk to the MW perhaps they'll sweep you earlier in the hope to get labour going. Xx

Mumttc, the itching sounds awful. I agree with the others to just give a quick call and see what the MW say. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sounds very promising mommy! 

Anyone else having signs? It's been over two weeks since the last baby now I think?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had my midwife appointment this morning at 10.30 and I'm just home now from the hospital. 
Had to go in for monitoring, bloods etc as had lots of protein in urine apparently. Plus a few visual disturbances and I got stuck there all day. Ughhh. 

Got to go back on Monday.... unimpressed lol.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - did they say if they know what's caused the spike in protein? hope all is well with you and baby.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I don't know anything about section over induction never got told I can pick it's always been induction .. But I guess you can ask about it can't see why you wouldn't be able to but I'm unsure .. I'm positive they won't do a sweep either my midwife offered me one but I spoke to her about that and she said she must of mistaken saying it .. They not do a sweep until 41 or book my induction until then either but I'm praying I naturally go into labour before next Thursday tbh .. 

I'm around 2cms dilated now but could be sat here awhile yet :lol: all I'm getting is really harsh tightenings and I had awful pounding headache which as a one off I had to take stronger tablets because it was diabolical :(


----------



## karlilay

I don't really want a section, obvioulsy I'd prefer to go natural. But induction scares me more than all of them. And it would be so bad for my MH I know to go through hours or labour and end up with a section anyway. I have an apt with midwife at 40+2 so I will talk to her then. When do people generally get offered inductions etc? And for what reasons? 

Sorry to ask all the questions, I don't think I will need either as ive gone naturally before both times, but I like to be overly prepared :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Here my MW said induction is up to 42 weeks. Ask for a sweep at 40+2, hopefully it will get you going. Xx


----------



## Boo44

You can refuse anything you like Karli it is completely up to you. So you definitely don't have to be induced if you don't want to be. You'd have to discuss section with them if natural labour didn't happen but definitely can refuse induction x


----------



## Becyboo__x

I understand I don't want to be induced either in fairness :nope: 

She said to me I'll be booked for 12th day at my next appointment 41wk if i want it but obviously you can chose not to and stick it out and be monitored that baby is ok etc ..


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou. That's made it much clearer. I know they can't force me, I'm really not good with people down there full stop, I don't even like to be checked in labour really. I don't want a sweep, ive never even had a smear test and I'm 28 next week. I was abused when I was younger though, it may well come from there but I'm just really uneasy about anyone down there. Unless there's a baby coming out of me that is, then I couldnt care less :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Rhi - did they say if they know what's caused the spike in protein? hope all is well with you and baby.

They have no idea. They just want to keep an eye on things. They were mostly talking about potential pre eclampsia but my bp is good =) just got to keep an eye on it. So will be back on Monday. 


I was so preoccupied with having to sort a babysitter as I left the midwife's office I didn't notice until just now that she made my next appointment for the 22nd! Does that seem a bit far away ?! I'm a bit pissed as I walked in and she says to me "hello you had protein in your urine at your last appointment did they let you know" I was just like err no. But I was really thinking who is they ?! You did my last appointment two bloody weeks ago!!!


----------



## vaniilla

that's crazy, why is your next appointment so far away?? even for second time around it's supposed to be every 2 weeks now. 

I had that on the phone yesterday, I called up the midwife's office and had to point out to the mw that I saw her just a few hours ago for my appointment :dohh: 

I hope the monitoring goes well on monday :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Should be every 2 weeks still Rhi seems abit far away :nope:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:hugs: karli that's totally understandable have you ever gone to speak to anyone about it? Especially if it's putting you off ever having a smear as they're so important X 

I'm possibly getting induced on due date for baby being small (will find out next tuesday) but from research online I've seen it says being induced at that time doesn't carry any extra risk of section or intervention ect? And I know it's supposed to be more painful and intense but I think it won't matter as much being at hospital all ready with pain relief on hand at any minute? I'm just trying to ease my mind a bit!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Midwife obviously doesn't give two shits lol. All I can think TBH. I will be 39 weeks by next appointment. If she didn't bother to tell me about my protein etc for two weeks she obviously isn't fussed. You would think with the protein and visual problems etc she would be more vigilant but nope... I'm obviously back in hospital on monday as that's what the consultant wants but she doesn't know that ... I think I will ask on Monday based on what happens etc if they think that App is too far away. Ya know in a diplomatic way . So I don't have to say "look at what a tit my midwife is " :haha:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Those of you worrying about inductions, I hope I can help ease some fears. My last birth was induced as my waters broke and then nothing else happened. As there was meconium present they needed to get him out asap, so I was given first a pessary and then a pitocin drip. Obviously I can't compare it to anything else but I coped with the contractions, I didn't need an epidural or any further interventions. My son was born 13 hours after the drip was started and his birth was straightforward, I used gas and air and my body knew what to do. 

Myself I am hoping to avoid induction this time only because I am impatient. If I was offered an induction for tomorrow I would 200% take it!


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, oh man you think they would have planned ahead with the cots since your c section was planned! 

Mommyx, cute bump! Sounds like baby is coming soon!

Mum2, I would call if worried about oc just to see what they say. 

Karli, I'm really scared about induction too :(

Angel, what is a pessary for induction?

I went to L&D today because I wasn't feeling her move this morning. I felt silly because I was just there for reduced movement last week but I couldn't shake the worry. Everything looked good and she's thankfully moving a lot now. Monitoring movement is getting very stressful. I love feeling movement and get upset when it's less than usual.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I ended up phoning maternity day care and they asked me to go up and be reviewed. I was put on the monitor to measure both baby's heartbeat and contractions, both were fine although I did have a few braxton hicks whilst there ranging from 60-80 and one on its own at 100 plus.
They also took my bloods for the oc test and are going to call tomorrow morning with the results. Thanks again :)


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - don't feel silly, going in every time you're worried about movement is important even if it were to happen more than once in a day. I agree, worrying and monitoring movement is exhausting. Hopefully you've not got much longer to go now.

mum22ttc#3 - I'm glad everything went well during monitoring, hopefully the blood results come back good.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

mum22ttc#3 said:


> I ended up phoning maternity day care and they asked me to go up and be reviewed. I was put on the monitor to measure both baby's heartbeat and contractions, both were fine although I did have a few braxton hicks whilst there ranging from 60-80 and one on its own at 100 plus.
> They also took my bloods for the oc test and are going to call tomorrow morning with the results. Thanks again :)

=) good luck withthe results. I had the monitor on yesterday and my Braxton Hicks were around the same. She kept asking me if I could feel them...:shrug: is that the same for you ?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck with the results mumttc X 

Rhi hope you get an appt sooner, three weeks seems ages at this point! 

Starlight I wouldn't feel silly for going in for lack of movements, glad is all is good with baby girl. 

My baby doesn't ever really kick as such? It's more turns and rolls and general movement type feelings, whereas DS kicked loads. 

We went to kiddicare yday and managed to get a cot bed mattress almost half price in clearance which was good. I'm child free today so going to continue blitzing the house and wash/dry all the baby clothes and bedding. Getting excited now!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck today Squig. 

Starlight, glad baby is all okay. Not long now honey. 

Rhi, you should have an appointment at 38 weeks, so book it for a week earlier. 

Tinkerbelle, fab find with the mattress. I have a new Moses basket one but I'm holding out for the cot bed until she is moving into it. 

Mum2ttc, please keep us updated on the results. 

I thought I'd wake to news of babies. Where are they? lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

Starlight32 said:


> Squig, oh man you think they would have planned ahead with the cots since your c section was planned!
> 
> Mommyx, cute bump! Sounds like baby is coming soon!
> 
> Mum2, I would call if worried about oc just to see what they say.
> 
> Karli, I'm really scared about induction too :(
> 
> Angel, what is a pessary for induction?
> 
> I went to L&D today because I wasn't feeling her move this morning. I felt silly because I was just there for reduced movement last week but I couldn't shake the worry. Everything looked good and she's thankfully moving a lot now. Monitoring movement is getting very stressful. I love feeling movement and get upset when it's less than usual.

I think the pessary is called cervadil? It is to dilate the cervix. 

You shouldn't feel silly for going in for reduced movements as it is so important, I know what you mean though, at one point I was there every week in a month what with heartrate concerns at an appoinment, reduces movements and 2 anti-d injections! :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

There is a cot today so we're heading back in. Hopefully it will be smoother today & there will be a baby!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> mum22ttc#3 said:
> 
> 
> I ended up phoning maternity day care and they asked me to go up and be reviewed. I was put on the monitor to measure both baby's heartbeat and contractions, both were fine although I did have a few braxton hicks whilst there ranging from 60-80 and one on its own at 100 plus.
> They also took my bloods for the oc test and are going to call tomorrow morning with the results. Thanks again :)
> 
> =) good luck withthe results. I had the monitor on yesterday and my Braxton Hicks were around the same. She kept asking me if I could feel them...:shrug: is that the same for you ?Click to expand...

Thanks. She didn't say anything about them I had to ask her, I could feel tightening every time the numbers went up though. She said they could be braxton hicks or real contractions she couldn't really say so not much help lol I think they were really only concerned with baby's heartbeat and they were so busy up there I don't think that helped either. :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Squig34 said:


> There is a cot today so we're heading back in. Hopefully it will be smoother today & there will be a baby!

Good luck today :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wishing you all the best for a smooth and safe delivery Squig. We can't wait for an update for our first baby this month. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck Squig!


On other news where's my baby? :rofl: 40+1
Everything seems to come then go :nope: 
DS back to school Monday and im dreading that :lol:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I hope everything goes smoother today squig! I can't wait to see your update :dance:


----------



## Dory85

Good luck Squig. I'll be checking in to see how things go. I'm sure you'll be in all our thoughts today.

Can't wait to see our first June baby to arrive in June! (Lol)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hopefully not long now Beccy. I'm feeling pretty fed up and I'm not even due. 
I remember the feeling well though. DS1 was 10 days late. Hang on in there and I hope she decides to come soon. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Fingers crossed it won't be too much longer becy =)

Afm- my bp is fine ATM =) I checked it myself this morning. If anything it is a little low but that's normal for me. 104/58 
I'm shattered after spending all of yesterday at the hospital. Back in quickly tomorrow to drop off some urine haha. Still having alot of tightening and some period type pains. I know it can be nothing but it is giving me at least some hope that I won't go overdue too much ?! Wishful thinking perhaps. 

WOnder what they will do if my urine doesn't come back clear again . Seems crazy to keep going in to test my bp and bloods etc. But then again if they leave it I don't see anyone for three weeks. I think if it wasn't for the flashing lights and headaches I wouldn't be going back tbh as I'm not sure protein alone is that big a deal?

I have queried my next app being at 39 weeks and that's what was available apparently. So tough luck?!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi that's really odd I understand if they are busy but I just think it's abit long to wait! I'd understand few days before/after :shrug: 
With your urine they should be keeping an eye on that well I only had 1 high trace this time and the mw was pretty much like we will need to watch that and keep testing regular if not more regular depending on how high ..

No baby before me Rhi :lol: :rofl: 
Not really I hope you don't have to wait like me I'm feeling okay in fairness so that's good but I'd rather be having some signs around about now! I'm thinking if nothing by weekend it'll be more mid week for me! Seems ages off!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh good luck becy hopefully you go this weekend! That would be good and not too far overdue. Get jogging lol.

My husband has been saying the baby is coming on the 4th for ages. I keep pointing out that would be too early but he just keeps saying "I have a feeling" what an idiot :haha: I think it's just because it's his birthday tomorrow. Haha.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ooh good luck today squig!!


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - good luck for today! I can't wait to see your update :D :dance:

Rhi - did he say 4th of June or July :haha: I would have to stomp on his foot if the latter :haha: 
Hopefully the hospital will make something of the results, you can't keep repeating the same steps over and over again!

Becy - hopefully not too much longer for you, I'm feeling impatient for you! 

How does it still feel like this pregnancy is going so slow??? If I was able to walk without pain or needing to pee I wouldn't feel so fed up, but I feel homebound permanently at the moment. :sleep::sleep:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla- Ohhh sorry I meant the 4th of June haha =)


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi and mum2, the nurses also ask me if I can feel the contractions in the monitor during the traces! Seems like a weird question lol

Squig, best wishes today! So exciting! <3

I woke up with back pain today but thankfully it subsided after getting out of bed. Lost a bit more plug last night and this morning and had some period like cramping. Feeling pretty normal now though, just getting the tightenings every few minutes.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Squig34 said:


> There is a cot today so we're heading back in. Hopefully it will be smoother today & there will be a baby!

wooo hooo early congrats on the birth today squig!!!!!!



Becyboo__x said:


> Good luck Squig!
> 
> 
> On other news where's my baby? :rofl: 40+1
> Everything seems to come then go :nope:
> DS back to school Monday and im dreading that :lol:

oh hun i'm so sorry! ugh 



Teeny Weeny said:


> Hopefully not long now Beccy. I'm feeling pretty fed up and I'm not even due.
> I remember the feeling well though. DS1 was 10 days late. Hang on in there and I hope she decides to come soon. Xx

i'm so sick of being pregnant wow. i was really hoping to at least be having something regular so i could plan on getting him out soon!!!!



vaniilla said:


> Squig - good luck for today! I can't wait to see your update :D :dance:
> 
> Rhi - did he say 4th of June or July :haha: I would have to stomp on his foot if the latter :haha:
> Hopefully the hospital will make something of the results, you can't keep repeating the same steps over and over again!
> 
> Becy - hopefully not too much longer for you, I'm feeling impatient for you!
> 
> How does it still feel like this pregnancy is going so slow??? If I was able to walk without pain or needing to pee I wouldn't feel so fed up, but I feel homebound permanently at the moment. :sleep::sleep:

i know what you mean. it hurts so bad. i'm sitting almost all the time. :( i can't really go anywhere. unless it's some new location to sit. lol



Starlight32 said:


> Rhi and mum2, the nurses also ask me if I can feel the contractions in the monitor during the traces! Seems like a weird question lol
> 
> Squig, best wishes today! So exciting! <3
> 
> I woke up with back pain today but thankfully it subsided after getting out of bed. Lost a bit more plug last night and this morning and had some period like cramping. Feeling pretty normal now though, just getting the tightenings every few minutes.


o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o how often are you getting your tightenings?


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm i had time-able ones with two breaks in between , like 2 hours, and then the last was an hour, went to bed, woke up this am with nothing. been up almost an hour and nothing! i'm so annoyed. i was so hoping to at least wake up with some more bh so i could feel like something was happening. :( i'm really grumpy!!!! :growlmad: this sucks.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I hope baby makes an appearance soon beccy are you the first overdue-er now?? 

Vanilla I know how you feel I'm so achy and in so much pain when walking! But then I was in so much pain for post birth recovery last time so not sure whether to will baby along or not :haha: 

Ooh starlight hope it's the start of something! We need more babies now we're into the third day of June!


----------



## GeralynB

Squig34 said:


> There is a cot today so we're heading back in. Hopefully it will be smoother today & there will be a baby!

Good luck!


----------



## GeralynB

I had a dream last night that my water broke.

I have a sono and midwife appointment today. I'll be discussing the c section ...I have a lot of questions as I don't really know a lot about it. Also will set up the tubal ligation. Now that I'm finally wrapping my head around and planning for the section the little stinker will probably flip and change all my plans again lol


----------



## Becyboo__x

At the minute I think so :( only one due 3rd carlsberg but not sure if she posts anymore don't think seen for awhile? 

I'm sure I won't be the only one unfortunately makes sense though they say it's likely to go over again if did first time unless your one of the lucky ones :lol:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Stuck waiting for a bus into town, making the most of my mum being off work for half term and going child free to pick up some last minute bits. I have birthday money so I'm going to replenish all my make up thats running out, I haven't bought any since my wedding last april! And I figure I'll need at least a decent concealer for under my eyes for a few weeks/months/years!!:haha: 

No signs here except (tmi) my cervix was much easier to reach last night, i put an epo capsule in and touched it accidentally whereas a few days before i could barely reach whilst squatting!


----------



## Squig34

Róise Isabelle was born today at 11.15 am UK time, weighing in at 2.46kg or 5lb 7oz in old money :) she is beautiful and we are delighted! :)

Róise is Irish for Rose and is pronounced like (John) Rocha.
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160603-WA0003.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Commented in your journal but will say congrats again and she is beautiful =)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squig, she is beautiful. Congratulations. Enjoy every precious moment. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh wow she is beautiful and I love her name! Congratulations!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations squig, she's beautiful :)


----------



## Boo44

Oh YAY Squig I've been obsessively checking for news! Róise is absolutely beautiful and has a gorgeous name! Congratulations to you and your whole family xxxx


----------



## Tinky_82

Have commented on your journal Squig - but congratulations again she is absolutely perfect!


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Squig!!! She's beautiful


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats squig!!! So beautiful and I'm so jealous lol!


----------



## Dory85

Oh my! What a gorgeous, petite little lady &#9825; How did it go? They must have got you to theatre pretty promptly?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats Squig she's beautiful and love her name!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ahhh congratulations squig! She is beautiful! :cloud9: I love her name, I love Irish names.. Hope you're both doing well :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Does anyone know if 127/70 is still a good reading for bp ? Google says it's fine =) it has crept up but it's not like woahhh haha


----------



## vaniilla

Squig - huge congratulations! she's so so adorable! I love the name too :flower:

Rhi - that's the average adult bp as far as I know (120/80) and although it's normal it's on high side of healthy so ideally it should be lower.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

When I checked this morning it was 104/58. Which is closer to normal for me as I get low bp. Maybe I shouldn't be checking my own bp. I mean if they wanted us to they would give us a machine right ?! Haha. Just the worst patient. Lol.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Does anyone know if 127/70 is still a good reading for bp ? Google says it's fine =) it has crept up but it's not like woahhh haha

I would assume so but that's because mine was 131/81 last night in the hospital and they didn't mention there being anything wrong with it :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> When I checked this morning it was 104/58. Which is closer to normal for me as I get low bp. Maybe I shouldn't be checking my own bp. I mean if they wanted us to they would give us a machine right ?! Haha. Just the worst patient. Lol.

It does increase steadily during the day and tends to peak around the middle of the day and activity will cause it to rise too. I think with blood pressure it's more about following a pattern and it not consistently going too high. Anything persistently over 140/90 is considered too high.


----------



## GeralynB

My normally low blood pressure was high last appointment (140/80) but not sure if that's because I was talking about baby being breech as the nurse was taking it and it was stressing me out. Hopefully it's ok when I go today


----------



## Dory85

Rhi - that is a perfectly normal blood pressure. Not high at all!


----------



## jalilma

Rhi... That's totally fine, esp for the 3rd trimester. My Dr says as long as mine stays under 140/90 that's ok. (luckily mine is never near that.)


----------



## joeybrooks

squig massive congratulations. I'm so happy for you. She is absolutely beautiful and I adore the name. my mum's name is resaleen so if I'd had a girl I'd have wanted something with rose in it.

hope you make a speedy recovery and are home soon x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Any word from starlight? Wondering if it turned into something. 

Still just dealing with starting and stopping bh over here. I've even tried some nipple stim but so far nothing. Will try dtd this evening


----------



## Dory85

I'm not sure what time zone Starlight lives in. She may be sleeping at the moment?


----------



## Lavochain

Oh goodness I have missed a whole lot! We've been super busy and the time seems to have flown. Congratulations to those with babies!! 

I'm hoping my LO isn't far now, he is measuring off the scale and I'm struggling with all the extra weight. I can't believe we are seeing babies here already. I hope everyone is well. 

Squig - Such a beautiful name for a darling &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## vaniilla

I hope all is well with starlight :dust::hugs:


mommy - same problem here, really sick of the achey BH coming and going all day.


----------



## joeybrooks

I spent 5 hours at hospital yesterday as BP was up but same story when I got there, it was ok and bloods etc clear, but there was 1+ protein in urine. My community midwife saw me again today and BP was 158/100 so she called the Dr I'd seen yesterday to see what he wanted to do. Because all tests yesterday were clear he was happy not to see me again but I have a midwife coming to my house on Saturday and Sunday to take readings and on Monday I have a Dr apt at the hospital to discuss delivery due to baby's size. I'm not really too sure what will, happen but she said I won't be going to full term so I suppose That might mean induction next week or early the week after.

I'd love to go into labour naturally but I had such a scare last time and things went from zero to critical so fast that I'd rather it all happen under controlled circumstances. I hope they understand that and don't think I'm just being impatient.


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, congrats on your baby girl! So happy for you <3

I just showered after getting home from work. I started feeling pretty bad today. My crotch area started hurting early on and walking was bothersome (I had to really slow it down). Baby seems low, perhaps lower than usual? My bump hurts and my back has started to hurt again. I feel run down. I'm going to get some rest tonight! Unfortunately sleeping has not been very comfy because I feel like my belly has a bunch of bricks in it! It feels so heavy especially when laying down on my side.


----------



## Squig34

Dory85 said:



> Oh my! What a gorgeous, petite little lady &#9825; How did it go? They must have got you to theatre pretty promptly?

Thank you :)
It all went well & quickly! Got the call about 8.30 to come in, arrived at the hospital about 9.30, taken down to prep/theatre at 10.40, baby born at 11.15!! All went smoothly.

Baby girl is doing great & I'm fine too - but I still have all the painkillers ;) was nervous about getting the spinal but sure once that was done, it was done! We are managing to BF too.

Joey I hope things go well for you.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

So glad things went so well for you today squig :hugs: and I'm glad they took you straight down this time! I found the spinal to be the worst bit too! 

Truly I was dreading the painkillers wearing off but the recovery from my section wasn't painful - I just wasn't as mobile in terms of speed getting around or getting to the floor etc.

Joey I really hope you can have the induction :hugs: birth is scary at the best of times but especially when you've already had one emergency delivery - I can honestly say Georgia's birth has scared me enough that I'll never ever do it again. 

Little G is 6lbs now, she's doing super and we still barely know she's even here. The night before last she made up for it though and was awake literally the whole night. I got about 90 mins sleep in total. She does that again and I'm getting the bottle out :haha: daddy can deal with her! Neonatal nurse and HV both agreed that even though she's only been feeding for a week bf is well established and introducing a bottle now should be fine


----------



## Tinky_82

How did your appt go Geralyn? 

Joey, given your last birth experience I'm sure they'll understand and get you induced. 

Starlight sorry to hear you are so uncomfortable - are you on your feet a lot at work? 

Squig thanks for updating us - great news about bf.


----------



## GeralynB

Baby is still breech. She's measuring 8 lbs. The sono tech said the fluid is normal but there's not as much being this far along and baby being as big as she is so it will take her a great effort to flip at this point. It's still possible but I'm now mentally preparing for a c section. I had the midwife walk me through step by step what the section would be like. I also told her that I wanted to save my placenta to have it encapsulated and that I wanted my tubes tied at the same time. She said both wouldn't be a problem. My blood pressure was normal today so I guess it was a little high last week because I was stressed talking about her being breech. They also did the GBS test today. I have another appointment next Friday. So unless baby decides differently her birthday will be June 17...2 weeks from today.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - glad to hear you're well despite having problems with sleep, are you using a pillow to take some of the weight of bump? mother nature is cruel! you think we'd be able to get lots of sleep/sleep whilst we still can. I have to stay up till midnight every day, if I got to bed any earlier my hips don't let me sleep past 5 :dohh:

anyone else feel like kicking their oh who always looks so comfy and asleep? I feel like investing in a mild cattle prod to jolt him every time I wake up with cramps. :devil:

Geralyn - I'm sorry she hasn't turned, it's good you have a date for section though as it gives you something to focus on and look forward to meeting your lo.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla I'm feeling like I wouldn't mind that cattle prod right now :rofl: 

Geralyn I'm sorry baby hasn't turned :-( I'm sorry the section is looking more likely but I'm really glad you can still have your placenta. Also great news on getting the tubes tied - saves a job later on lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Popping in at hosp. 
3cm 60% effaced walking around trying to help dilate. Contractions under ten minutes for the last 3 hours. Send prayers please ladies that this is it and it'll be easy enough!


----------



## ehjmorris

Squig34 said:


> Róise Isabelle was born today at 11.15 am UK time, weighing in at 2.46kg or 5lb 7oz in old money :) she is beautiful and we are delighted! :)
> 
> Róise is Irish for Rose and is pronounced like (John) Rocha.

She is just gorgeous, congratulations :)


----------



## ehjmorris

mommyxofxone said:


> Popping in at hosp.
> 3cm 60% effaced walking around trying to help dilate. Contractions under ten minutes for the last 3 hours. Send prayers please ladies that this is it and it'll be easy enough!

Good luck! I hope this is it for you :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Nope. Sent home after no change. But contractions still there :(


----------



## ehjmorris

Aw damn! Hopefully it starts showing some signs of changing


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry mommy I was all excited to get the the end of the thread when I read your update - hopefully it will progress quickly now for you.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thay sucks mommy, still 3cm and contrsctions sounds like you aren't far off!


----------



## Dory85

Don't be down heartened Mommy. One more centimetre and it's officially active labour. You can do this.

Geralyn, I think it's good that you are mentally preparing for a section now just in case. I will keep my fingers crossed that baby turns though. My friends baby turned late on and she remembers the exact time it happened.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

mommyxofxone said:


> Nope. Sent home after no change. But contractions still there :(

It's promising though =) it will be soon !! Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

FX things move again & quickly Mommy! 

Great to read your update on Georgia, Pixie.

I hope baby turns Geralyn, because I really understand wanting a natural birth, but actually a section isn't so bad if it's necessary - i'm a little stiff today rather than actually sore.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Suddenly reaslised we are less ready than I thought! Just had to find and wash the moses basket sheets and swaddle blankets. Her room is looking ready now though, just need to make space in our room for while she is in with us.


----------



## vaniilla

Mommy - you're so close! I hope things have picked up by now and you're in hospital having your lo. Have you tried expressing/nipple stimulation? it's supposed to be good for getting things going.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can anyone advise me on plug more 

I had that big bit few days ago with browny coloured tinge ... But nothing came of that.. Today I've had more browny coloured stuff :shrug: but not like a big chunk of anything just when I wiped?

I feel I'm going insane :lol: I wish I remembered more with DS even though it can go differently anyway but all I remember is having a show and contractions few hours later then he was here that night .. 

I'm not thinking this is anything but it's strange obviously to be happening in bits with the tinged colour it was like scanty colour brown mixed with the normal can colour :shrug:


----------



## mommyxofxone

nothing ladies :( i tried the nip stim yesterday didn't work, and i'm still here. i've got nothing.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I had to go food shopping .. Thought might of helped walking abit anyway .. 

But not having anything now feel achey but still having just browny coloured plug? Does that mean anything :shrug:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ahh that sounded so promising mommy hope things pick up again! Doesn't sound like it will be long. 

I'm still in the process of organising and preparing everything angel, getting the remainder of the clothes and bedding washed today! 

Beccy I'm really not sure what it could mean, but fx for you! 

I'm just so drained and sleepy despite a lovely lay in and coffee. I hope it's just a pregnancy thing as there's no way ill be able to manage a newborn whilst feeling this drained and exhausted! 

Breastfeeding mummies do you take the pregnacare breastfeeding vitamins? Not sure whether it's worth ordering some. X


----------



## Dory85

I don't take pregnacare vitamins but guidelines recommend all breastfeeding mothers should take a vitamin d supplement. We get most of it from sunlight naturally but the cloud cover is too great in the uk and it's difficult for our bodies to absorb from food.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinky, it's a desk job but I try to get up and move around as much as possible. It was hard yesterday with the bump and back pain!

Vanilla, I sleep with pillows and they help. My bump just feels so heavy especially when first laying down or changing sides. It's like baby needs to adjust before my bump is somewhat comfortable. 

Geralyn, sorry to hear baby is still breech. At least you have a plan in place in case she doesn't turn. Does your practice have obs to do the c section or do you have to go to another practice to find one?

Mommyx, sounds like your body prepping up!

Becy, my plug sometimes looks brown too. But sometimes it looks more like green or clear (like snot).. unless that's just thick discharge I'm seeing come out. 

I had more plug come out I think (it was snot looking) last night and this morning. The back pain has thankfully subsided but I slowed my walking down this morning because I kept feeling twinges in my back and bump when I picked up the pace. I was hoping to be able to really walk a lot until my induction date but I guess my body has other plans :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink I don't take vitamins either. Baby won't go short so it'd only be me that misses out, and tbh I'm sure G gets everything she needs from her abidec anyway. 

Georgia has a cold :-( she's all snuffly and was feeling a bit hot overnight. Not too bad but enough that I noticed and spent a good half hour panicking about septicaemia before I reminded myself to get a grip :dohh: 

I don't think I'll ever be able to relax with this child :-(

Mommy I'm sorry things didn't progress, but it does sound like the beginning of the end!


----------



## joeybrooks

I feel sully even saying this as I'm sure we Al know this but for anyone dtd to get things moving, remember that there will be a snot like discharge that won't mean anything. I don't know how it stays there so long but it normally get it come out a day or so later and get all excited that it is something and then remember.


----------



## Dory85

Pixie, I completely sympathise with you worrying about Georgia having sepsis. After Aaron had meningitis it took me a long time to come to terms with things and I still get panicky when I think about it. I find I still worry unnecessarily but it has become easier to understand that I might be being a but dramatic.

It sounds like we might have a couple of new babies very soon.

Afm - we're really struggling with what to do about Georgia's reflux at the moment. The GP was largely disinterested when I spoke to him but as time goes on I feel she is in more pain with it. I've reached the point where I need to decide whether to take her back again on Monday and possibly be seen as neurotic or to try going dairy free first. It's awful when she's writhing in pain and we just have to reassure her and cuddle her til it passes.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Got my results back finally today and it's not oc thankfully. Since I went up to day care though it's only getting worse, it's itchy all over now, arms, legs, neck, practically everywhere apart from my face. I've got an appointment Tuesday morning with my midwife so hopefully she will suggest something or at least some creams that may help. :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Have you had an allergic reaction to anything honey? Just a thought. Xx

Dory, sorry to hear about Georgia's reflux. Poor little thing. Don't worry about being seen as neurotic. She is your little girl and seeing her in pain must be heartbreaking. I hope someone can give you help for that really soon. Xx


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- my midwives are associated with the hospital I'm delivering at which is also a teaching hospital so the section will be done by one of the hospital's OBs as well as a resident. One of my midwives will also be in the OR with us for support and to facilitate skin to skin and breastfeeding right away 

Ladies who aren't having any labor signs don't get discouraged. With my son I didn't have any real signs and then my water broke at 38+1 so it can happen really fast.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Starlight are you still working? When do you finish? 

Sorry baby is still breech Geralyn, I guess there is hope she could still turn but it's good they're being accommodating with the placenta encapsulation and having tubes tied x 

Sorry about Georgia's reflux being bad dory, I hope you get the help you need to improve things. Must be so hard :(


----------



## karlilay

My baby is def coming out in the next couple of days. I remember this horrendous pressure so well. And always had my baby in a day or so of it. Today my foof has been unbearable. Along with the crunching in the top of my bum, and hips when I walk. She's estimated to be between 9-9.5lb, and Zach was 9.5. It feels exactly the same as him. 
As you can imagine, anxiety is through the roof, I'm trying to keep calm but am absolutely shitting myself :(


----------



## Boo44

Sending love hugs and prayers Karli that you get the kind of birth that you want and that the experience is not traumatic for you. Good luck <3

Geralyn I really hope Juliette turns for you before 17th xx

Squig I hope you and Róise are enjoying getting to know each other <3

Dory oh poor Georgia. How do you know it's reflux what are her symptoms? Has she woken up at all (in general not literally!) since the other day? Is she still jaundiced? My FIL said today Arthur 'still has a good tan' - urgh I hate him being yellow!


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou Boo, that means a lot. &#55357;&#56476; I'm not all miserable, I can't wait to see her. Just hope it goes to plan, but we all know that babies do tier own thing :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Karl's I've been having awful,pressure too and today down there literally feels like ive lay on the floor with my legs open and been kicked repeatedly, it feels,so bruised and I can barely move.

Squig how are you doing, are you still in?


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Karilay and Joey. Hope it's a sign of things beginning very soon. 

I'm now hoping not to go just yet as ds is running a temperature - hopefully it's just a cold but he wasn't himself this afternoon. My big worry is him getting chickenpox which I've heard has been around and what would happen if baby arrived.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Teeny Weeny said:



> Have you had an allergic reaction to anything honey? Just a thought. Xx
> 
> Dory, sorry to hear about Georgia's reflux. Poor little thing. Don't worry about being seen as neurotic. She is your little girl and seeing her in pain must be heartbreaking. I hope someone can give you help for that really soon. Xx

I don't think, there's nothing I can think of that I've had new or different.
I have read about PUPPPs and it does sound a lot like that but it also says that it's mainly in first pregnancy's, although a lot more common when carrying boys and this is my first boy so I'm going to mention it to the midwife Tuesday. :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

I have that same kicked in the hoo ha feeling. But pretty sure mines do to the checking and walking yesterday trying to get this kid out. But my goodness he hurts so bad. I can barely walk. 

Also having brown discharge but I know that's from yesterday as well. But it doesn't stop the uneasy feeling I get wen I see it. 

I hope someone gets to pop one of these babies out soon! Someone needs some relief sheeessh


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> Pixie, I completely sympathise with you worrying about Georgia having sepsis. After Aaron had meningitis it took me a long time to come to terms with things and I still get panicky when I think about it. I find I still worry unnecessarily but it has become easier to understand that I might be being a but dramatic.
> 
> It sounds like we might have a couple of new babies very soon.
> 
> Afm - we're really struggling with what to do about Georgia's reflux at the moment. The GP was largely disinterested when I spoke to him but as time goes on I feel she is in more pain with it. I've reached the point where I need to decide whether to take her back again on Monday and possibly be seen as neurotic or to try going dairy free first. It's awful when she's writhing in pain and we just have to reassure her and cuddle her til it passes.

Definitely go back to the doctors, possibly a different one as you need someone to take you seriously. I hope you find something that works for her reflux soon :hugs:




mum22ttc#3 said:


> Got my results back finally today and it's not oc thankfully. Since I went up to day care though it's only getting worse, it's itchy all over now, arms, legs, neck, practically everywhere apart from my face. I've got an appointment Tuesday morning with my midwife so hopefully she will suggest something or at least some creams that may help. :)

I'm glad to hear it's come back negative for OC but not so good that the itching is getting worse, will they re-test you? sometimes it takes a while for it to build up in your system and your symptoms are definitely getting worse, hopefully the midwife will suggest something that helps.




karlilay said:


> My baby is def coming out in the next couple of days. I remember this horrendous pressure so well. And always had my baby in a day or so of it. Today my foof has been unbearable. Along with the crunching in the top of my bum, and hips when I walk. She's estimated to be between 9-9.5lb, and Zach was 9.5. It feels exactly the same as him.
> As you can imagine, anxiety is through the roof, I'm trying to keep calm but am absolutely shitting myself :(

:hugs: I hope you have a much better experience giving birth this time.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

They haven't said about retesting, I'm assuming as it's usually done every two weeks which will take me up to due date anyway. I'm definitely going to ask Tuesday and hopefully she will also have my exact numbers as I wasn't given them over the phone.
If the midwife don't suggest anything then the hospital did say to make an appointment with my gp so I will do that Wednesday if nothing's said and it hasn't got any better. :)


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Dory oh poor Georgia. How do you know it's reflux what are her symptoms? Has she woken up at all (in general not literally!) since the other day? Is she still jaundiced? My FIL said today Arthur 'still has a good tan' - urgh I hate him being yellow!

It was just one really sleepy day, it was odd. She sleeps pretty much all the time anyway but she wasn't waking for feeds either.

She is a little bit jaundiced but I've been told it could be to do with her tongue tie and the fact that she's breastfed. It's definitely better though. Are they planning on re checking Arthur's levels again?

Her reflux has got worse as she's got older (ha, she's not exactly old!). She'll feed and posset normally when I wind her then it normally starts within a few minutes. She'll be asleep and wake up with a pained cry out until milk/clear fluid is vomited up or comes out of her nose. She writhes around while it's happening too and stretches and pulls her legs up. Almost immediately after she is settled again until the next time which could be minutes or hours after but not always after feeding. If we have her anything other than upright or on her tummy she is sick and unsettled.

I think I'm going back to the GP on Monday. If they advise a paeds referral I might try dairy free because it took 6 months for my previous children to get appointments.

She's got a little bit of baby acne now. She looks like a spotty teenager in the right light lol.


----------



## Boo44

Oh bless her sounds awful. How would dairy free help? Hope they take you seriously x


----------



## joeybrooks

Today's bump pic
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Tinky_82

Dory have you tried just cutting out anything creamy or with full fat milk? DS would always have reflux if I'd had something with cream in - i was worried he was lactose intolerant but it was just the cream.


----------



## Starlight32

Joey, great bump pic!

Dory, prayers that Georgia feels better soon <3

Mum2, glad to hear no OC! I hope the itching subsides. Sounds tough to deal with :(

Tinker belle, I'm going to stop working after baby girl shows up.

Karli, very exciting although the anxiety is understandable.

I had more brown colored plug come out. I'm not sure if the other snot looking stuff is discharge or plug, but we haven't dtd since September so it's not anything else that could be up there lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Karli I can completely relate I had a really traumatic time having DS and im just so anxious at the moment, I start freaking out and heart pounding every time I think im having signs of labour approaching. I really hope we both get lovely, relaxed positive birth experiences! 

Gorgeous bump joey! Everyone seems to have a way more impressive bump than me, I feel tiny :( 

Hope your DS isn't coming down with pox tinky. I'm not sure what they advice re new babies? I think if you've had it then baby is pretty much immune for the first few months due to you transferring antibodies in pregnancy? But not sure what they advice x


----------



## Becyboo__x

Loads of pressure for the past few days feels like constant tightenings! 

Had lots of brown plug come away thought this morning something was starting but it led to more pressure and tightenings .. Few cramping pains but that's it :shrug: just having more pressure still now pushing down and bump is solid rarely goes soft now. 

Hoping this progresses I can't see how it wouldn't specially being overdue :lol: I'm very impatient now with it being near enough day 3!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Awesome bump joey! 

BEcy I really don't think it will be much longer. Fingers crossed. =) 

Afm- still not term :haha: so I'm just sat about bored really. Still having alot of Braxton Hicks etc but nothing I can't cope with =) it's the pain in my foof I'm struggling to deal with tbh. I constantly feel like I'm going to wet myself =( like I'm desperate to "go" and this evening I got a pain so severe in my foof it felt like I had been full on kicked up there. I actually shouted out loud! It would have been very embarrassing if it had happened earlier in tesco haha. It keeps happening now but much milder. Very unusual pain tbh! Pregnancy is a funny thing haha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi it's not a water infection is it? I didn't realise they were a big deal but apparently they can bring on labour 

You're so close to term now! I really hope you're not waiting too long. I feel a bit guilty that I was supposed to be popping up the end of the pack with you and vanilla - I've let the team down :rofl: 

Beccy I really hope things are starting for you :hugs: 

Tink and karli honestly I think you two are warriors! You're both so brave to be here doing it again. After having Georgia I can honestly say the emergency delivery and hemorrhage has scared me enough to never do it again. You're already doing it ladies, and there's so much to be proud of in that


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm really looking forward to there being more babies so I won't be the only one sitting up all night bored! :rofl:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight you haven't dtd since September?!?!?!


----------



## karlilay

Think I'm in labour &#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;&#55357;&#56904;


----------



## Becyboo__x

It's time girls :)

Had my show blood lots of it
Contractions started too I can't sleep through them


----------



## Becyboo__x

Cumon Karli 2 babies same day we can do it!


----------



## Boo44

Eek up doing the night feed are we having two babies tonight?!


----------



## karlilay

Omg, as if. This is hilarious. No signs from me just pain, every 6 or so minutes now from 1am, lasting about 40 seconds. Trying to let Jonny sleep, but I think I should probably get up and ring labour ward. Thing is, I tried to feel my cervix earlier and couldn't reach it, so now terrified I'm going to turn up at the hospital and be sent home :( also terrified if I don't go hospital, it's gunna go really fast and I'm not going to get there in time.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope it is it for you Karli 
I woke at 2ish with period type pain which was aching like mad I slept through it thankfully but woke again saw blood and then I've had painful contractions every 10 minutes since I've had to get up .. 

Be ringing my mum soon I think to come over especially after the blood 

Keep us updated Karli!!


----------



## Dory85

Becy, if it's more blood than a show I would ring up. It happened with my first and I had to go straight in go be checked.

Can't believe 2 of you are in labour! It's 0430am and I am suddenly WIDE awake. Bet I can't get back to sleep because I'm checking for updates. Good luck ladies!

I can't remember who asked about dairy but basically cows milk protein is the most common allergy in infants and the symptoms can include a number of things that G has but it could just be coincidence too. There is only one way of knowing but a lot of studies show even if there is no allergy, dairy can be a big trigger for reflux. Honestly, I don't think it is dairy but I wouldn't know unless I tried. I think it's simply down to her being premature and a bit under developed. 

Ladies - time to get these babies here safely. I am thinking of you both!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm having a home birth so been told to stay home 
Ring midwife when I'm 5 mins or a little more apart contraction wise there 10 at the minute

It's my show not ridiculous red blood saw the mucus and blood more bloody just water blood when I go now but pains consistent :)


----------



## Dory85

How exciting Becy :-D 
Hopefully you'll have a swift and straightforward time. You'll have your baby here soon!


----------



## Becyboo__x

5 minutes apart now 

Rang midwife so there all on the way 
Forgot how painful this is :haha:

So if I'm not around for most day you know why :lol:


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Karli & Becy!

Great bump Joey :)

Dory, so sorry to hear that Georgia's reflux is getting worse & she's suffering so much. My friend had to go dairy free with her second baby as it was going through her bm.

Joey, we're in til at least Monday - Adam had extra digits on both his hands & one foot & Róise is exactly the same. Adam had no chromosomal abnormalities & Róise is checking out perfectly (although her chromosomes haven't been tested) but the paediatrician wants to have a chat with the geneticist anyway.

Boo, I a really enjoying getting to know my baby :) but she's been really sleepy today & won't breastfeed so we're having to supplement with formula. She's away basically being force fed at the moment :( I don't know how they expect her to bf when they're forcing her to eat food she doesn't want every 3 hours? I got no sleep last night (not due to Róise, who slept loads) so I haven't had the energy tonight to do much more than try for a couple of minutes to latch her on for each feed (she took a good bf at 8.15pm; that was the first & only all day). Hopefully i'll have more energy today & we'll have more success. I plan to keep trying with bf but I hate that she has to be force fed in the meantime. I can hear her crying; I feel like crying too!

I'm pretty stiff today so sleeping is difficult again but I'm resting more at least than last night. Plus have to get up every 3 hours to feed But I was at least able to take a shower!


----------



## karlilay

I'm just ignoring mine and trying to sleep in between they're really painful though and every 5-6 minutes for 40-50 seconds. I'm gunna have to get up and out f my warm bed and face reality arnt I :(


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh good luck all you ladies that are in labour this morning. I woke at 5.30 with the heat and couldn't get back to sleep, seems I've picked a great morning for it lol.

squig, are you on e ward or in Johnston house? sorry to hear that you are having difficulty sleeping and that Roise isn't bf great but I'm sure she will get the hang of it in a few days. hope all goes on with the geneticist, but it's good that she has no chromosomal abnormalities.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Midwife been I'm in labour 3cm dilated stretchy cervix had a sweep too 

Contractions every 5 minutes just got to keep active she's really low though they said she should be here today


----------



## Dory85

Squig34 said:


> Good luck Karli & Becy!
> 
> Great bump Joey :)
> 
> Dory, so sorry to hear that Georgia's reflux is getting worse & she's suffering so much. My friend had to go dairy free with her second baby as it was going through her bm.
> 
> Joey, we're in til at least Monday - Adam had extra digits on both his hands & one foot & Róise is exactly the same. Adam had no chromosomal abnormalities & Róise is checking out perfectly (although her chromosomes haven't been tested) but the paediatrician wants to have a chat with the geneticist anyway.
> 
> Boo, I a really enjoying getting to know my baby :) but she's been really sleepy today & won't breastfeed so we're having to supplement with formula. She's away basically being force fed at the moment :( I don't know how they expect her to bf when they're forcing her to eat food she doesn't want every 3 hours? I got no sleep last night (not due to Róise, who slept loads) so I haven't had the energy tonight to do much more than try for a couple of minutes to latch her on for each feed (she took a good bf at 8.15pm; that was the first & only all day). Hopefully i'll have more energy today & we'll have more success. I plan to keep trying with bf but I hate that she has to be force fed in the meantime. I can hear her crying; I feel like crying too!
> 
> I'm pretty stiff today so sleeping is difficult again but I'm resting more at least than last night. Plus have to get up every 3 hours to feed But I was at least able to take a shower!

Be gentle with yourself squig, this is typical baby blues time.

Try offering the breast before anything else every 3 hours. She has been through a lot being born so is worn out. She will wake up more in time. Plenty of cuddles and skin to skin should help.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Ooo hopefully some new babies today!!


----------



## Tinky_82

Becyboo and Karilay - you're both in my thoughts. I hope your labour's are progressing quickly and smoothly. 

Squig sorry you're feeling so tired etc. With the bf I had trouble for the first few days getting ds to latch - I kept asking for help while in hospital and we eventually got there. So I second what Dory said but try and have someone there to help each time. I had lots of different midwifes with lots of different techniques and one finally clicked.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck both becy and Karli, can't wait to see updates :)


----------



## Boo44

Was hoping for a baby or two by now but I'm probably a bit early!

Good luck becy and Karli. So excited for you both

Thanks for explaining that dory. I feel much more aware with this my third baby of things like reflux colic and allergies and all the possibilities it makes me nervous. These poor little newborns deserve an easy time but it can be such a rocky road for them can't it!

Ah Squig that happened to me too. Arthur had low blood sugars so they suggested supplementing. I let them cup feed him formula. His problem was prematurity and poor latch. Like dory said we persisted with BF and cup fed him after a 'feed'. He didn't crack the latch until end of day 2 but I had no milk in yet at that point so still had low sugars! They say sometimes a bit of supplementing helps them to wake up and get stronger and that in turn helps with the latch and getting breastfeeding sorted. So definitely don't feel guilty. Róise will get there in the end xx
Also as for the extra digits I'm sure she's just like her daddy but hope all checks out ok. We had a nervy time with Arthurs kidney and whether it was syndromic or not but it isn't x


----------



## ehjmorris

Ooh becy and karli, hope this is it for you :)

Sorry I don't have any advice on reflux 

Afm, hadmy baby shower today and got lots of nappies! which will come in handy haha was a good day overall 
11days and counting :)

Goodluck ladies


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Beccy and Karli - I hope things are progressing well for you both. I can't wait to see your updates! 

:hugs: squig. My experience was slightly different in that G was too premature to feed at all for the first week. I had no milk at all so she was given formula through an ng tube until I was able to express and then she was fed bm through the tube. 

I didn't understand how she would ever be hungry enough to wake for a feed and learn I'd she was full up all the time but it does work itself out. As she got a bit bigger I would do her nappy right before feeding time and wake her enough to try to breastfeed. If she fed for more than 5 mins she skipped the tube feed. The first few days she was too tired to feed more than once or twice in the day but it progressed to fully breastfeeding really quickly :hugs: :hugs: 

As tinky said is there there a feeding support team there? Use all the support you can get - you'll get there!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Beccy and Karlilay. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck girls!!! =) 

Just a few days then I'm going to yank this baby out hahah. Or at least start thinking about eviction attempts. No point telling me they are a waste of time (cos I know) but I can't just sit here whilst I go two weeks past due ...again =(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rhi I am the same, completely resigned to the fact that no eviction methods work but doing them all anyway!! Last night I was on my ball for hours, folloeed by sex, and a relaxation cd with clary sage oil.... Nowt! Tonight going for a curry with my family, walking rhe 30 minutes there and back too!


----------



## Squig34

Thanks for all the bf encouragement ladies :) there is a support worker but she doesn't do weekends; however the midwives are great so i've asked them for help. Róise has a wee touch of jaundice but the paediatrician thinks it will be well below the level needed for a blood test (it's 111). I'm not therefore overly concerned at this point.

Joey, i'm in Johnstone House so much quieter than E ward I would imagine, despite being a bit noisy!

Looking forward to seeing pics of your babies, Karli & Becy! Hope things are going smoothly!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ooh good luck beccy and karli! I'm going to be religiously checking this thread now all day! X


----------



## vaniilla

Becy and Karli - I hope things are progressing well :hugs::dust:

Squig - I'm sorry to hear she's having feeding problems, hopefully as she gets bigger it will get easier and the problems should start to resolve.

mum22ttc#3 - Happy 38 weeks! :) 

Starlight - happy due date! :D


----------



## karlilay

Baby arrived at 10.04, weighing 8lb 13.... She is perfect. Oh and I had no pain relief.... Again &#55357;&#56904;


----------



## vaniilla

Karli - huge congratulations! I'm sorry to hear you weren't able to have pain relief :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on your baby girl Karlilay. Well done on your natural birth. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sydney Rose was born 9.01am weighing a tiny 7lb 1oz!! To my shock she's tiny had my home birth natural no pain relief she came too quick I was in agony though absolute agony


----------



## Becyboo__x




----------



## vaniilla

She's beautiful becy, congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl :flower:

This thread is making me majorly broody today :haha:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congratulations Karli too!

We have same day babies!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulations ladies! Karli I'm really sorry to hear you didn't get any pain relief again :hugs: I really hope you feel good about this birth regardless :hugs: 

Beccy I can't believe she's was only 7lbs inside that stunning bump!


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations ladies!


----------



## jalilma

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Have you had an allergic reaction to anything honey? Just a thought. Xx
> 
> Dory, sorry to hear about Georgia's reflux. Poor little thing. Don't worry about being seen as neurotic. She is your little girl and seeing her in pain must be heartbreaking. I hope someone can give you help for that really soon. Xx
> 
> I don't think, there's nothing I can think of that I've had new or different.
> I have read about PUPPPs and it does sound a lot like that but it also says that it's mainly in first pregnancy's, although a lot more common when carrying boys and this is my first boy so I'm going to mention it to the midwife Tuesday. :)Click to expand...

When I had pupps it was on my 3rd pregnancy... And 3rd girl... My ob didn't do much.


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow Becy and Karilay a huge well done. Looking forward to seeing more pictures and birth stories when you get a chance. We'll done for no pain relief.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Wow congratulations karli and beccy! You had your babies an hour apart! 

She's so beautiful beccy and lovely name! Great you got your home birth too x

Can't wait to see picture karli, any name chosen? Sorry you didn't get pain relief but I hope you had a more positive experience :hugs: 

Xx


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats karli and Beccy !!! Any name yet karli?


----------



## Starlight32

Becy and Karli, congrats <3 so happy for you both!

Squig, I hope breast feeding improves <3

I've been having stringy pink/light brown discharge since last night (about 12 hours but I was sleeping through some of that). Some of it looks tinged red I'm debating in calling the ob. They said some spotting was OK and bloody show was OK but to call if it's like a period. It's definitely not like a period, but I was under the impression that bloody show only happens once? Ive been getting discharge with pink strings in it over a span of time (like sometimes it's there when I wipe and sometimes it's not). Has anyone ever had this?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Karli and Becy!!! Wow I am so jealous!:haha: 

Karli I am sorry you didn't get your epidural but I hope it was positive anyway and at least it is over now and she is here. Xxx


----------



## Dory85

Starlight that sounds very much like your show.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations Karli and becy. :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on your beautiful girl too Beccy. Xx

Starlight, give a quick call to ease your mind, but I'm guessing it's your show. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Karli & Becyboo* - wow huge congrats on your los!!!!! i'm totally jealous!!!!!!! :flower::flower: enjoy those little babies!!!!

*Dory* - they tried to tell me my baby had a milk allergy because she was vomiting and i found out it was my letdown :dohh: it was too fast it would literally choke her and she'd vomit sometimes right after, sometimes an hour after eating! i had to let down into a towel first. then she had blood in her poo so they said it was dairy again and i found out it was caffeine from like coffee, apples, and peanut butter! So i had to cut all that out and she never had a problem. And she now eats peanut butter and apples all the time.




afm. still here. bh slowed rather than strengthened. I was nauseous a bit last night and off food so i was hoping it was the start of something but seems not after all. we'll see how today goes. i didn't eat much of anything the 2 days leading up til labor with dd. went off food wed, and had her friday. lets hope it's starting something.


----------



## Becyboo__x

She's so quiet it's strange 
Ds is a little iffy but I thought he might be he's gone out for day with my sister just hope he's okay feel he will get a little off but I do worry with him


----------



## Starlight32

I haven't seen any more colored discharge recently while wiping but still having period like cramps. 

Becy, great picture! Fingers crossed your son adjusts to his baby sister well!


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> *Karli & Becyboo* - wow huge congrats on your los!!!!! i'm totally jealous!!!!!!! :flower::flower: enjoy those little babies!!!!
> 
> *Dory* - they tried to tell me my baby had a milk allergy because she was vomiting and i found out it was my letdown :dohh: it was too fast it would literally choke her and she'd vomit sometimes right after, sometimes an hour after eating! i had to let down into a towel first. then she had blood in her poo so they said it was dairy again and i found out it was caffeine from like coffee, apples, and peanut butter! So i had to cut all that out and she never had a problem. And she now eats peanut butter and apples all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> afm. still here. bh slowed rather than strengthened. I was nauseous a bit last night and off food so i was hoping it was the start of something but seems not after all. we'll see how today goes. i didn't eat much of anything the 2 days leading up til labor with dd. went off food wed, and had her friday. lets hope it's starting something.

I had a fast let down with my other 2 and they definitely physically vomited more than Georgia but it was effortless and pain free. This quite clearly hurts Georgia and chokes her sometimes (as in she can't breathe, not gagging). It's often clear too?

How have the new mummies found today? We've made the most of the lovely weather and been out to Open Farm Sunday.


----------



## Dory85

Becy - she's lovely and chubby for a 7 pounder!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Awww she's so sweet beccy x I'm sure your son will be fine in time it's so normal for them to be a bit funny at first x


----------



## Squig34

Wow Becy & Karli, your little girls came quickly after making you wait around! Well done & congratulations to both ofor you :)

Sydney is very cute Becy. Pretty name - although I love Rose & variants of it as you will have noticed with my daughter's name :)

FX for Starlight & Mommy! & really the rest of you too!


----------



## karlilay

I'm here! Sorry I didn't take my phone to the hospital, I got to the hospital at 6.30 after leaving Jonny to sleep for a few hours, had contractions from 1.30 but they were fine, every 5-6 minutes, I slept through them really. 
Thought I best go to hospital before kids woke because they get a bit anxious and I didn't want them to see me in pain or upset. 
Got there and was nearly 4cm so they out me in a room, they set up epidural etc for about 9pm, and they broke my waters, and at that moment I knew I wasn't getting the Epi. The anaesthesiologist had me on the edge of the bed but I could feel her head dropping. 
She very nicely said she would still give me one, but I said not to, I was pushing anyway.

I did freak out for about 5 minutes but put the gas pipe in my mouth p, I didn't actually have any gas, just needed to regulate my breathing cause I was panicking a bit, then I got some alright strength and just pushed and her head was born, next contraction Her body was born. It was insane. But very positive, I feel absolutely thrilled I did it without an epidural.

No cuts/tears just two small grazes. Which make weeing fun. Baby is sound asleep and has been since she's been born. Haven't heard her cry at all.

She's draining bottles like there is no tomorrow. :) I need to feed her will upload a picture soon. She is called Poppy Olivia. And she is perfect. I'm home now. And the kids LOVE her xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Gorgeous name honey. I'm pleased you are happy that you managed with the epidural. Enjoy your new princess. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Karli I'm so so glad you still got a positive experience without the epidural :hugs: 

Fab news that you're home already, I can't wait to see a pic of little Poppy! Congratulations mama 

Dory I'm so sorry Georgia is struggling. My nephew was similar when he was born and it took 18 weeks to get a referral. They got some relief in the meantime because he was hospitalised with whooping cough at 4 weeks and the Dr's prescribed him things to help while they waited. It turned out to be allergies to dairy and soy. It's disgusting that they can make tiny babies wait so long for help :-( 

Did you decide if you were going to cut dairy out of your diet to see if it helps?


----------



## Starlight32

I like the names of all the babies :). 

The period cramping seems to be coming in waves. It's not extremely painful (can walk and talk thru them) but definitely more uncomfortable than the tightenings I've been having since the period like cramping is involved. I tried timing some just to see, and they seem irregular. Real contractions are always regular right? I'm paranoid about not knowing I'm in labor or something.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Quick birth story 

I had cramping around 2am had water blood slept it off a little until 3am but then couldn't stay asleep and had show after that then stayed up and started getting contractions every 10 minutes rang my mum around 4.30ish to tell her then midwife .. They came about 5/6 contractions were 5 minutes apart then then they started getting stronger and unbareable tbh .. Midwife came and gave me a sweep and checked me the first time then went and they came back about 8 and i was in awful pain by then literally agony never known anything like it worse then my sons birth my far :( I was crying my eyes out :lol: but had her less then an hour after midwifes came again :dohh: I just needed to push by then and that was that no pain relief they brought gas and air but I didn't barely use it just couldn't contractions were coming too quick 

She came really quick but was very painful! Put me off having anymore that's for sure! Only had 1 small graze too :) no tears I had 2nd degree with DS but if it wasn't for my mum I don't know what I would of done she's always been my rock and got me through labour!


----------



## Tinky_82

Karilay, well done, I love the name. Glad you had a better experience this time.
Starlight - my contractions never got into a pattern so I wasn't convinced I was in labour until midwife checked me. Are any closer than 6 mins apart lasting for over a minute?


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - I don't think they need to be regular, I think it's only when they're regular and less than 10 minutes apart that it's considered active labour and you need to go to hospital but that doesn't apply to early labour. 

Karli - I'm really happy to hear that you managed to have a positive birth experience this time around. 

Becy - it sounds like you had a good birth overall even if very painful, I hope you have a speedy recovery. :)


----------



## Boo44

Haven't had chance to check all day 

CONGRATULATIONS

on the births of Poppy Olivia and Sydney Rose!

Gorgeous news :)

And well done both of you on your deliveries sounds like you both did brilliant. Yay!


----------



## Boo44

Becy I completely understand what you mean my birth was ridiculously quick and excruciatingly painful - the team leader midwife told me she felt bad for the ladies who had births like that - 10cm and too quick to get proper pain relief x


----------



## Lavochain

Yaay, more babies! 

Becy- She is beautiful! 
Karli - Congratulations and well done coping considering things didn't go as you expected.


----------



## Dory85

Wow, really? I would take my speedy, painful labours any day over my 18 hour one! I think because before I'd managed to get to the 'when is it going to end' stage they were already born and without any effort. In my long labour I felt like I was doing everything possible and getting nowhere.

I'm goin to ring the GP tomorrow about Georgia's reflux. If nothing comes of it or I have to wait for a referral, I will try dairy free.


----------



## Tinky_82

Well done Becy, sorry it was so painful but you did it.


----------



## Starlight32

They were five to ten mins apart when I was timing. I didn't time for long though because they aren't nearly painful enough. I'm doing some light walking right now in an attempt to move things along. Haven't seen any more colorful discharge come out since this morning.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I'm glad it was quick but it was very painful compared to my son he wasn't too long labour but no where near as painful :shrug: I didn't think I could do it I was muttering to myself come on baby please :lol: over and over must of sounded like a looney but I was in so much pain! 

But I'm just glad she's here I feel okay too only had 3 hours sleep but I'm overally okay she's quiet and I'm just achey


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope things start happening for you starlight!


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Wow, really? I would take my speedy, painful labours any day over my 18 hour one! I think because before I'd managed to get to the 'when is it going to end' stage they were already born and without any effort. In my long labour I felt like I was doing everything possible and getting nowhere.
> 
> I'm goin to ring the GP tomorrow about Georgia's reflux. If nothing comes of it or I have to wait for a referral, I will try dairy free.

Yeah that's just what she said, and it made me think! I think it's just the getting to hospital and being in agony and realising there's no time for anything other than to let it happen with maximum gas and air. I have nothing to compare it to as although I laboured to fully with both the others, I got an epidural with number 1 and didn't push either out!!

Come on starlight' contractions!!! We need 3 babies today!!

I think I'm right that we now have 6 of our babies born and Arthur is the only boy!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - how long are they lasting for? they can develop into strong, painful contractions quite quickly.


----------



## Boo44

Make that 7 born!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ooh fingers crossed things are happening starlight x 

Love her name karli and so happy you feel good about the birth experience x 

I had a long labour with DS but the thought of a speedy painful one with no time for pain relief terrifies me!


----------



## Squig34

Glad it was a much more positive experience this time around Karli - & cute name :)

Yes Boo, 7 babies & only 1 boy!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Not sure if I congratulated you both yet. I saw the updates this morning but was out and About and I can't remember if I posted. Congrats though =) well done to you both!! I'm super jealous I would give just about anything to go into spontaneous labour and not be two weeks past due date haha. Soooo jealous =(


----------



## karlilay




----------



## karlilay

Sorry I can't seem to add more than one photo to a post. Here she is. She hasn't cried once, she's an angel. :flower:


----------



## Boo44

She's gorgeous Karli! Love her babygrow with the little clouds xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Very cute =)


----------



## Tinky_82

She's beautiful Karilay x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Awwwww such beautiful girls!!!!


----------



## joeybrooks

Girls massive congrats to you both on your beautiful baby girls, they are gorgeous and your a such both brave strong ladies for getting through those labours.

I had the worst pains today I came close to phoning the hospital. It was the worst cramps all around my back and front and my bump was going rock hard and then the most intense pressure. It went on for about 2 hours like that although all day I'd been having it on and off to a lesser extent. 

I've been lying down since about 9.30 (it's almost 11 now) and haven't had another pain so I'm assuming it wasn't anything to get excited over but my god it was sore!


----------



## Starlight32

Great pictures!

The contractions are lasting about one minute every 7 to 8 minutes right now. They mostly feel like strong period like cramps. 

I think baby must be sitting on my bladder in a weird position. I'm having more trouble then usual emptying it. I always have to pee!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Keep an eye on that starlight. I couldn't pee when I had my youngest as babies head was stopping it. So I eventually started dripping blood... they couldn't even get a catheter in and it was more painful than the contractions. I hadn't been able to go all day but by the time I mentioned it. It was too late to do much as I was 8cm dilated. Labour only lasted an hour thankfully. Once the baby was delivered .... well let's just say I felt pretty bad for everyone at the tail end of the bed hahaha. Best wee ever :haha:


----------



## ehjmorris

Congrats girls on the birth of your gorgeous bubbas :)

All these babies being born is making me impatient haha
I hope the recovery goes as well as it can


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, yikes that sounds horrible :(

I don't know how you ladies did this... I'm finding the contractions to be really painful. They have been five to ten mins apart for a while now. The ob office wants them within 5 minutes before going into the hopsital so I'm seeing if they get closer. I'm so tired because I can't sleep while having them.


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight that sounds tough, walk around as much as you can is the only advice I have. I hope things move along quickly for you.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I used a birthing ball and that really helped with contractions. 

Good luck honey, you'll have your beautiful baby real soon. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Have you got a ball Starlight? My birthing class last time said to "rotate to dilate" whilst sitting on the ball to speed up early labour. The rotation plus the weight of baby's head on your cervix helps you to dilate faster. You can rotate your hips standing/squatting if not. :hugs:


----------



## ehjmorris

Hugs starlight xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hope things are progressing well starlight =) 

Afm I'm back over at the hospital later for "day care" really don't see the Point TBH but it's a good excuse to listen to baby etc =) hopefully protein is all gone so they stop fussing haha. Cos I can't keep going back for protein with no other problems. I haven't had any further visual issues etc so fingers crossed =)


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight that sounds tough :hugs: I hope things are progressing quicker now and hopefully you're very close to being able to go to hospital. 

Rhi - I hope your hospital appointment goes well and no protein this time!


AFM - I started expressing two days ago for 10/15 minutes a day, I'm going to up to twice a day in a couple of days time as I'm planning on building a small stash of colostrum before she's born as I'm hoping to combi feed on expressing and formula again. I got a few drops last night so I'm hoping I get a bit more today. 

It looks like it's going to be a too hot week :argh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope this is it for you starlight, eager to see an update :) 

Aw poppy is so cute and snuggly looking karli :cloud9: 

Just trying to get more organised today. Ended up arguing with DH last night because he wouldn't help me with something when I asked him, we made up and he apologised but I really kicked off shouting and yelling at him and now I feel really embarrassed about the neighbours probably hearing it all, it was at half ten at night they probably hate us lol x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Little early but .... full term bump pic!! =)
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3167.jpg
File size: 25.9 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I hope your appointment goes well Rhi and a gorgeous bump too. Xx


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> Starlight that sounds tough :hugs: I hope things are progressing quicker now and hopefully you're very close to being able to go to hospital.
> 
> Rhi - I hope your hospital appointment goes well and no protein this time!
> 
> 
> AFM - I started expressing two days ago for 10/15 minutes a day, I'm going to up to twice a day in a couple of days time as I'm planning on building a small stash of colostrum before she's born as I'm hoping to combi feed on expressing and formula again. I got a few drops last night so I'm hoping I get a bit more today.
> 
> It looks like it's going to be a too hot week :argh:

Vanilla - I might be wrong but I think the theory of pumping to increase output is only applicable after birth. I have a feeling that during pregnancy the hormones make it decrease if you pump (but doesn't impact supply post birth). You may be better off resting and keeping your expressing efforts until after baby is born 

Afm - I've spoken to the GP and they are going to see Georgia again this morning about her reflux. I want them to give her something to help but at the same time I want to avoid any more medication (she already had to take 2 syringes daily because she was prem).


----------



## Boo44

Starlight fingers crossed things are hotting up for you and that it's over soon! Keep going you're doing brilliantly

Vanilla good plan, combination feeding is working really well for us at the moment what with the other boys and the school runs and play group drop offs it allows a bit of planning and timing! How will you give baby the colostrum?

Tinkerbelle that made me laugh. I have ridiculous arguments with OH all the time and I nearly always overreact especially when I'm pregnant or sleep deprived haha. Sure your neighbours didn't notice....!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Hope this is it starlight! 

Just remember you'll have a baby at the end I know how painful it can be :hugs: 

I used my ball to get dilated more and it did help a lot! So did aromatherapy oil they mixed jasmine and clary sage and on my back and belly it seemt to do a good job!


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous term bump Rhi! Am almost jealous of al of you getting to term! He's 3 weeks old and I still can't believe he came at 35 weeks...!

Dory good luck at the Drs I hope whatever they and you decide that Georgia gets some relief bless her x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Tink. I think my neighbours must hate me too. I'm awfully loud. My husband always says "bloody hell I could hear you when I got out the car down the street. What's up?!" I'm such a fish wife haha.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Little early but .... full term bump pic!! =)

Lovely bump :flower:



Dory85 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> Starlight that sounds tough :hugs: I hope things are progressing quicker now and hopefully you're very close to being able to go to hospital.
> 
> Rhi - I hope your hospital appointment goes well and no protein this time!
> 
> 
> AFM - I started expressing two days ago for 10/15 minutes a day, I'm going to up to twice a day in a couple of days time as I'm planning on building a small stash of colostrum before she's born as I'm hoping to combi feed on expressing and formula again. I got a few drops last night so I'm hoping I get a bit more today.
> 
> It looks like it's going to be a too hot week :argh:
> 
> Vanilla - I might be wrong but I think the theory of pumping to increase output is only applicable after birth. I have a feeling that during pregnancy the hormones make it decrease if you pump (but doesn't impact supply post birth). You may be better off resting and keeping your expressing efforts until after baby is born
> 
> Afm - I've spoken to the GP and they are going to see Georgia again this morning about her reflux. I want them to give her something to help but at the same time I want to avoid any more medication (she already had to take 2 syringes daily because she was prem).Click to expand...

I'm expressing so I have a few early feeds in advance, I know it doesn't affect supply but it does make things easier.

I hope the gp appointment goes well and that they take it more seriously this time, maybe they'll be able to refer her for allergy testing?



Boo44 said:


> Starlight fingers crossed things are hotting up for you and that it's over soon! Keep going you're doing brilliantly
> 
> Vanilla good plan, combination feeding is working really well for us at the moment what with the other boys and the school runs and play group drop offs it allows a bit of planning and timing! How will you give baby the colostrum?
> 
> Tinkerbelle that made me laugh. I have ridiculous arguments with OH all the time and I nearly always overreact especially when I'm pregnant or sleep deprived haha. Sure your neighbours didn't notice....!

I'm glad to hear combi feeding is working well :) I'm expressing into tiny syringes (yanking the pump off super fast at let down so I can collect the tiny amounts or it'd be lost to the pump :haha:) so will feed her either directly from them or I'll use a cup as those first feeds are so tiny. 

I know people will say it would be easier to just breastfeed but I just can't get comfortable with the idea and I refuse to pressure myself into it like last time.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Starlight. I had contractions like that with both babies - with xander they lasted you days and with Georgia they lasted 4. I coped much better this time because I wasn't waiting or hoping for them to progress- I wanted them to bugger off lol. 

Both times I felt like by the time labour really got going I wouldn't have anything else in me after no sleep and being in pain for days and days but I did and it was fine. And you honestly will forget all about it :hugs: I really hope things are moving along for you now. 

I'm jealous too! I know it's stupid but I feel really sad that I lost the end of my last pregnancy and sad that the whole thing was full of worry. I'll never do it again and I just wasn't ready for it to be over yet. I mostly feel cheated that I'll never be able to experience a normal birth and the joy that comes with it. 

Rhi you look amazing! Is that almost everyone full term now? The babies will start coming thick and fast now :dance: I can't wait to see what team tink ends up in!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla the easiest thing for you is whatever you feel the most comfortable with - my entire family feels uncomfortable with breastfeeding. My mum has only just stopped leaving the room :haha: 

Have you tried hand expressing? The feeding support lead in the hospital told me it was more effective than a pump but since I couldn't get anything no matter what I did after the day I delivered I don't know if that's true :shrug:


----------



## vaniilla

I didn't know that! I need to look up how to do hand expressing, I didn't get any feeding advice with ds, the good thing about the pump is that it does both sides at the same time and hands free whereas there's probably some skill in hand expressing, I'm very willing to give it a go though if it works better.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

What? How is it hands free?! I hated pumping so much, but the thing I hated most was sitting there holding a pump with both hands - I couldn't even read on my phone :dohh: apparently I don't like to be sat with my own thoughts! 

For colostrum she was very sure hand expressing is better - I can imagine it's easier to catch the drops at the very least. I was only able to get some colostrum the day G was born and then I had nothing until my milk came in but I was told to hand express either straight into a syringe or into a clean pot and the suck it into a syringe.


----------



## mommyxofxone

any news from starlight? i'm sure she's next! eek! someone should be lol

rhi what a gorgeous bump!!!! 

mine is now officially pretty purple, covered with a million purple stretch marks. :( oh well. nothing i can do about all that. :(

would like to be done incubating here though any time now lol!


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> What? How is it hands free?! I hated pumping so much, but the thing I hated most was sitting there holding a pump with both hands - I couldn't even read on my phone :dohh: apparently I don't like to be sat with my own thoughts!
> 
> For colostrum she was very sure hand expressing is better - I can imagine it's easier to catch the drops at the very least. I was only able to get some colostrum the day G was born and then I had nothing until my milk came in but I was told to hand express either straight into a syringe or into a clean pot and the suck it into a syringe.

A hands free bra is brilliant,it means you can feed baby whilst expressing as doing both separately made me want to pull my hair out! :haha:


mommyxofxone - I have loads of stretch marks on my belly, I didn't think it was possible considering how many I got with DS but there are quite a few new ones that have come up in the last week or so.


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- getting into the shower helped me last time with contractions


----------



## ehjmorris

We are all so close to the end!

I can sympathize with the stretch marks, my belly and legs are covered in them :(


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My belly is like a road map from having Xander
My belly button is inches lower than it was before and the middle of my stomach has a crease down it like a pair of curtains. Georgia jumped ship before she could cause any more damage but to be honest there wasn't much scope for further damage :haha: 

Neonatal nurse has just been. Little G is looking fab, jaundice looks loads better and she's up to 6lb 6oz :dance: she's over a pound over her birth weight! 

Boo has Arthur been weighed again? Did he get back up to his birth weight?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Dory I hope the appointment goes well and you get something for Georgia's reflux, sounds really tough x 

Fabulous bump rhi! 

Yay for Georgia's gaining weight so well and jaundice going :) 

I wonder how starlight is getting on??? 

I have my scan tomorrow morning to see if they want to induce before my due date, so potentially only a week left for me. I'm so nervous.


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Vanilla the easiest thing for you is whatever you feel the most comfortable with - my entire family feels uncomfortable with breastfeeding. My mum has only just stopped leaving the room :haha:
> 
> Have you tried hand expressing? The feeding support lead in the hospital told me it was more effective than a pump but since I couldn't get anything no matter what I did after the day I delivered I don't know if that's true :shrug:


This is an extremely good point! What may seem easy to some people like popping a boob out might just not be easy at all for some if it makes them feel uncomfortable. Is such a personal thing and different for literally everyone! I have millions of friends with kids and babies now and I don't know anyone who does it exactly the same as me and also anyone who has done it the same each time with their own kids even!

I'm a funny one, I haven't really ever found breastfeeding physically difficult (although Arthurs latch has never been great) and breastfeeding in public doesn't bother me a bit, so far with Arthur I've fed him in coffee shops, in church, in a park, at a fun day on a picnic blanket etc etc. So I can do it and I don't mind doing that. Yet still, exclusive breastfeeding just isn't something I enjoy or feel totally comfortable with due to cluster feeding and just the complete unpredictability of it. Each time with my children when I've gained some kind of order about it by combination feeding is when I've felt happiest and most relaxed and really enjoyed parenting. 

I'm keeping going with breast milk until at least 1 month for Arthur although he's getting some formula now too. Then I'll just see how it goes. 

I admire women who BF until their children are toddlers. I admire those who can make the decision to not BF at all. I admire everything inbetween. I would never have known what an emotional and difficult thing feeding is until I experienced it!! :)


----------



## Boo44

Pixie that's great Georgia is gaining brilliantly! 

Arthur was 6lb 10oz last Friday (born 6lb 3oz) so he's over birthweight but still not particularly gaining brilliantly!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so glad to hear the early babies are going well. Boo, the gain looks good to me but then I'm no professional! Xx


----------



## Boo44

Pixie and dory I'm wondering how much awake time do the Georgias have? Arthur seems to basically just sleep! Today he's slept all day apart from feeds and about two episodes of 10 minutes with his eyes open. Is that normal?!

Also what do you 'do' with them ie put them on or in? He's spent most of the time in his pram carrycot in the garden or Moses basket! Should I be trying to entertain him or help him be stimulated? It makes me laugh how much like a first time mum I am this time!!


----------



## karlilay

I need to catch up so badly will go through tonight and catch up xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope you're doing well karli and that Poppy is settling in nicely at home :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia pretty much only wakes when she's hungry, but if she's still a bit hungry after she's been winded she'll lie awake for ages - up to an hour before she starts rooting again. If her belly is full she pretty much just sleeps though. 

Up to now she's been in the moses basket or in the garden in the pram the same as Arthur. She doesn't seem to know we're even there yet. The neonatal nurse said to just talk to her and get some black and white pictures for her to focus on. I think we'll get the chair/bouncer out though for her awake times. She's very content but I feel sad that all she can see is the moses basket sides!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Boring hospital appointment. Had some monitoring. Bloods. Etc. Protein is all gone now so no more farting about going backwards and forward to the hospital. I'm supposed to make an appointment with my community midwife for a week from now to check my urine. Irony is that I should have one cos I will be 38 weeks but she made me wait until 39 so now she has to give Me one anyways lol. :haha:


----------



## Boo44

Rhi glad the protein is gone and you don't have to faff on with extra appointments! 

Oh that's good pixie so Georgia is mainly just asleep? I can never believe Arthur can continue sleeping in the night when he's slept practically all day!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

How are the babies doing in the heat ? I know I'm not enjoying it ! I never do. I'm a ginger at heart haha.


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Pixie and dory I'm wondering how much awake time do the Georgias have? Arthur seems to basically just sleep! Today he's slept all day apart from feeds and about two episodes of 10 minutes with his eyes open. Is that normal?!
> 
> Also what do you 'do' with them ie put them on or in? He's spent most of the time in his pram carrycot in the garden or Moses basket! Should I be trying to entertain him or help him be stimulated? It makes me laugh how much like a first time mum I am this time!!

Georgia had been a bit more awake over the last few days I think. It's still very minimal though. She wakes for feeds and goes straight back to sleep between 6pm ish and 11am ish and the rest of the time she'll have maybe 20 awake minutes after feeds.

If we're out she is in the sling and if we're home she's either held upright by us, in her poddle pod or on her tummy on the sofa next to us.

Once she's awake a bit more I will get her playmate out but at the moment she'll just end up being sick on herself and going to sleep lol.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks girls that's reassuring. Argh tummy time I forgot about that!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I definitely feel like a first time mum again :wacko: 

Glad your appt went well rhi and that you get to have a 38 week appt anyway! 

It's really hot here too. It's meant I've managed to wash and dry about five loads of washing! Baskets are all completely empty! Although now I'm going to be up until midnight ironing. Definitely been feeling the heat though, being heavily pregnant really does make all the difference.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo the HV told me not to bother with tummy time until Georgia at least gets to term so I wouldn't worry. Her head is still like a ball on a string at the minute :haha: 

No pint anyway since she's just asleep wherever she is!


----------



## joeybrooks

I had my hospital appointment tent today and BP was high as well as trace protein, headache etc so they have kept me in. baby measuring at 8lb on scan so hoping he will come soon.


----------



## Dory85

It's not really tummy time because she's asleep lol. We just do it (against recommendations) because it settles her reflux.

Sorry to hear you've been admitted Joey. Have they given an indication of if and when they would induce?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you've been admitted joey, what are they planning to do? X


----------



## joeybrooks

They have given me BP medication to lower it and will monitor me but with those problems and the size of the baby they said they don't think they will leave induction too long.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Boring hospital appointment. Had some monitoring. Bloods. Etc. Protein is all gone now so no more farting about going backwards and forward to the hospital. I'm supposed to make an appointment with my community midwife for a week from now to check my urine. Irony is that I should have one cos I will be 38 weeks but she made me wait until 39 so now she has to give Me one anyways lol. :haha:

That's great news on the protein front. I would go to both appointments to make a point with the midwives :haha: it's good you'll be seeing someone at 38 weeks too. 



joeybrooks said:


> They have given me BP medication to lower it and will monitor me but with those problems and the size of the baby they said they don't think they will leave induction too long.

Did they say when they would consider inducing? it sounds like baby is a good size so shouldn't have any problems if they're born now hopefully. I hope it all goes well :hugs:


AFM - first day of school run with no bus, I got a lift from a mum on the way back but I've been having nasty BH since getting back at 4 :dohh:

The heat is unbearable, I'm permanently sweaty and bothered.


----------



## GeralynB

Now that I know the date of my c section it feels like time is at a standstill even though it's less than 2 weeks away


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry you've had to be admitted Joey but hopefully you'll get induced soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you're struggling in the heat vanilla. Ive never been heavily pregnant in the summer before and I've been surprised at what a difference it makes! 

I wonder how starlight is?


----------



## Dory85

Geralyn - I was wondering if you're still having a doula now you're having a section? My friends who have used them have all had vaginal births but I imagine it would still be helpful?


----------



## joeybrooks

starlight has been very quiet, hopefully a good sign.

They didn't say anything specific, think they want to see how BP behaves first. I'm kinda hoping I won't be leaving without my baby though. I'm done with pregnancy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I hope you're busy having a baby starlight! 

Joey baby is a great size and you're full term so I really hope they decide to get baby out sooner rather than later :hugs: 

Ladoes who've had your babies - what are you putting them to bed in tonight? And what about blankets? I hate the hot weather! G is still in tiny baby clothes and we only have vests and sleepsuits. This is the coolest things she's got :-/ 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-06/20160606_212130_zpsl5d06lnq.jpg


----------



## karlilay

I was just going to start a thread and ask the same thing, I'm a bit confused because Poppy is obviously only a day old, I feel like she should still be dressed but I have no idea what she should be wearing. This is her now, vest and sleepsuit. And a muslin thrown in for good measure incase she spews. But I feel like she might be too hot?


----------



## Boo44

I have Arthur in vest and sleep suit with a blanket too hmm maybe that's too much? I don't have a room thermometer so I've no idea!


----------



## karlilay

My room is warm Boo, but not overly warm so hoping Poppy I'm sure Arthur is too. I have just noticed the most adorable little one piece thing I was given in the wardrobe in newborn size, I literally can't wait for it to be tomorrow to put her in it, it's so nice to have some warm weather isn't it.


----------



## vaniilla

I would play it by ear, check their skin temperature with your hand and if they feel fine then leave them in what they're wearing. Even though it's hot I think the rule is still the same - what you wear plus one layer.


I hope things progressed for starlight. :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

I'm still putting Georgia in a vest and sleepsuit day and night. I'm so paranoid about her temperature because she had such trouble keeping it up in scbu.


----------



## GeralynB

Dory85 said:


> Geralyn - I was wondering if you're still having a doula now you're having a section? My friends who have used them have all had vaginal births but I imagine it would still be helpful?

I don't think we will. Only 1 person can be in the room and that will obviously be my DH. There really wouldn't be any point in having her there now. We have been talking and she's been a great support with helping me come to terms with having to have a section. She's also my acupuncturist so I've seen her a few times in the last few weeks. My midwife will be in the OR with us so she'll play more of the support role since an OB will now have to deliver the baby


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Aw Georgia and Poppy look so cute in their pjs :) 

I'm nervous about having a newborn in summer weather. DS was a chunky six month old by the time it was properly hot which seemed a lot easier. I've got a gro egg this time which has a guide about what clothes and sleeping bag for each temp so hopefully that will help!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Its 26.6 in our room right now. Dh is in boxers and I'm in a vest and pj bottoms same as G. I'm more worried about her being too hot than too cold and she wakes for a feed every 2 hrs so I'm going to leave her in a vest and pants for now. I think. Maybe :dohh: 

She's never had temperature issues and she's almost 4 weeks old so not new new but she's still just a little dink. My sisters said just a vest and nothing else but that seems too cold to me. 

Ugh a winter baby is easier than this!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My oldest was a June baby and I'm pretty sure it was vests at night only. Although he was born in 08 and I think that year was a scorcher compared to this.


----------



## Boo44

When I'm up feeding in the night I feel cold so I think a vest isn't enough for a newborn. I'm tucked up under my quilt so I'll leave him in vest and babygrow I think. 

My oldest is also June born and I don't remember this concern with him :dohh:


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> My room is warm Boo, but not overly warm so hoping Poppy I'm sure Arthur is too. I have just noticed the most adorable little one piece thing I was given in the wardrobe in newborn size, I literally can't wait for it to be tomorrow to put her in it, it's so nice to have some warm weather isn't it.

Lol you're like me, dressing my babies is my ultimate favourite thing to do! I love planning his 'outfits' even though it's one babygrow vs another at the moment :haha:
Someone put on Facebook the other day that their son lived in hand-me-downs from another friends' son, and that she had bought him about 4 new pieces of clothing in his whole life (he's 9 months) - I was like say whaa?!!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sydney's in a vest at the minute it's so warm in my room she's a good temperature at the moment if it out anything else on she would be sweating I noticed earlier she was :nope: usually though I put sleep suit on too always have one nearby incase anyway

Nothing fits either I brought all 0-3 because I thought I'd have a big baby chunky and 9lb :lol: 
But she was smaller and fits with still room in newborn! I had to go get a few bits today because everything buries her to which I can't see being nice in this muggy heat


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Its 26.6 in our room right now. Dh is in boxers and I'm in a vest and pj bottoms same as G. I'm more worried about her being too hot than too cold and she wakes for a feed every 2 hrs so I'm going to leave her in a vest and pants for now. I think. Maybe :dohh:
> 
> She's never had temperature issues and she's almost 4 weeks old so not new new but she's still just a little dink. My sisters said just a vest and nothing else but that seems too cold to me.
> 
> Ugh a winter baby is easier than this!

Oh bless her. She did well not to have temperature issues with being so early. My G was in woollies during the last hear wave because she was cold lol. I think I'll be happier once she has some more chub. Her thighs are only just starting to look cubbies than her ankles lol. She was only 6lb 1oz at last weigh in too which was barely above her birth weight. I might brave it and see if she has any rompers small enough to fit tomorrow. She's starting to fit in to the occasional newborn size baby grow now (length ways is better than round).


----------



## Lil_Pixie

She was in a an incubator for the first week or so so her temp was controlled for her. But from the day they tried her in a cot they'd warned she might be too young to manage and she never had a problem. Same with feeding, I think being such a good weight for 33 weeks really helped her. She was actually a bit chubby when she was first born :haha: it was just maintaining her oxygen levels she struggled with. 

Today we had Georgia in a jersey dress and leggings- the only thing she has that isn't a sleepsuit lol. The dress sleeves came to her elbows and the leggings to her angles so she was still well dressed, I just thought she'd be more comfortable with her feet out.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm seriously getting a little obsessed with starlight at this point :rofl:


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> I'm seriously getting a little obsessed with starlight at this point :rofl:

me too :haha: 



I'm really going to panic over clothes once lo is here, figuring out what to put them in this weather is a nightmare. 

Ds was 6lb 6lb oz at birth and he was below the 9th percentile for ages. but also quite short so none of the newborn stuff fit him for ages, early baby was our friend :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Morning ladies, still no starlight........ 

my BP was up overnight so I'm now getting two tablets a day. There was 1+ protein in my urine also. I didn't sleep great as the tablets they gave me can cause headaches and boy it didn't half!!!!! missing my ds so much. He came to see me last night and was trying to be so brave but his wee lip was trembling and his eyes were filling with tears. I could hear him blowing me kisses the whole way down the ward :-(

hoping to get some idea today as to what the plan is and I'll keep you updated.


----------



## Tinky_82

Joey :hugs: that must be so hard. Hoping you get a plan today. 

Still no Starlight news? Thought I'd see news of a new baby this morning - hoping everything is going well.


----------



## Boo44

Joey that sounds tough my biggest boy found it really hard when I kept disappearing into hospital. Hope they induce you soon. Really what are they waiting for?!

Arthur had a bottle at 11 and then slept until 4am! I breastfed him at 4. But I really do think I've got it wrong with awake times for him as he was wide awake after that feed. I've literally never seen anything like it, he lay perfectly happy but wide awake for over an hour in his Moses basket. Our room is so bright at the moment I think I'm going to have to darken it and work on stimulating him more after feeds in the day...


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Massive hugs joey :hugs: Xx 

Yep I was expecting news from starlight, hopefully soon. 

Scan this morning to see what the plan is re induction at forty weeks or not. Really nervous! 

DS and DH are also full of cold I do not want to be getting ill at this point! :wacko:


----------



## vaniilla

Joey - I'm sorry they've made you wait longer, I don't understand what they're making you wait for! I hope lo makes an appearance soon :hugs:


Tinkerbelle - Happy 39 weeks! Good luck with your scan today :)

Angel - happy due date! 


AFM - finally 37 weeks, DS came along at 38 + 2 so I'm hoping/praying/grasping at straws that dd will make a similar appearance.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Joey - :hugs: I hope they make a decision soon. 

Vanilla - nope you're not allowed to leave me! I think you might be the only person left (that posts still) that has my due date. And I always go to 42 weeks so I won't allow it. Nope.... :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: joey, Xander struggled when I was in hospital too. I was in for a week in the end and he was really clingy for the first day or so when I came home but he settled really quickly. 

Oh man Boo I'm so jealous! Georgia was up every 1.5 - 2 hours :dohh: she was wide awake for 3 hours in the afternoon/evening too so I thought she'd sleep for a while. Lol hope is a dangerous thing when it comes to newborns and sleep! 

Hope your scan goes well today tink, are you hoping for induction? 

Finally full term vanilla! Fingers crossed baby doesn't keep you waiting


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I'll be here to keep you company either way :haha: I wouldn't mind when she makes an appearance if it wasn't for the crappy school run followed by hours of bh to nowhere.


Pixie - that sounds rough, you always forget or in my case supress how bad lack of sleep can get, hopefully she'll start sleeping longer stretches soon :)


----------



## Dory85

I think Starlight must be busy. I know there's a time difference but she normally posts quite regularly ;-)

Joey - I'd your son coming to see you today? Aaron dealt with me in hospital ok but Sophie would cry and ask to stay with me when it was time to go. It really pulled at the heart strings.

Afm - we have been co-sleeping since Georgia came home but last night I put Georgia in her crib and she did 2 hours before she woke for a feed and I put her back in with me lol. Progress. I plan to do similar that I did with my son and wait until she's developed her circadian rhythm before I push crib sleeping too much. I wonder if it will be delayed because she's was prem?

Also, following the thread last night Georgia is wearing an actual outfit for the first time ever lol. It's one Sophie picked before she was born and it's a bit big but she looks smart as carrot in it &#9825;


----------



## Dory85

In her first outfit (humour me)
 



Attached Files:







20160607_092538.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 4









20160607_092312.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Boo44

Lol pixie that made me laugh. Hope is indeed a dangerous thing! I kept saying ooh he's woken at the same time twice I wonder if that's a routine? Then I remember he was 5 weeks early and is only 3 weeks old so therefore neither of my others were even born yet and the idea of a 'routine' is just ridiculous!! :haha:

Dory I keep wondering things like that, like will he smile a bit later because yes he's nearly 4 weeks but really he's only 39 weeks gestation? Haha. 

Bet Georgia looks perfect in her outfit

Oh dear pixie will you get any sleep today?

Off to get little man registered this morning! <3

Good luck with your scan vanilla, Joey I hope you get a plan soon, starlight I can't wait to hear from you and COME ON labour for Rhi and Angel and Tinky and tinkerbelle and ehj and all our other lovely ladies!

Hope Sydney Poppy and Róise had peaceful nights and their mummies are ok xxx


----------



## Dory85

Urgh, she's spewed yellow vomit ALL over her outfit. Back to a babygrow then lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Georgia looks gorgeous!

I can't believe I'm due today!


----------



## Dory85

Outfit number 2. It's meant to be a shorty rompers but goes to her ankles :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20160607_095823.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh dear dory- she did look adorable though! Also smart as a carrot is my new favourite saying :haha: 

Boo I was told she won't smile until she gets to 8ish weeks corrected age. The thought of waiting 15 weeks for even a little smile made me a bit sad so I had a Google but I didn't see anyone who said their babies smiled much earlier :-( although quite a lot of prem babies had caught up when it came to crawling and walking etc. Looks like we're in for quite a wait! 

Angel happy due date! Fingers crossed your little one doesn't keep you waiting


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Dory- she looks beautiful, love both the outfits.

Angel- happy due date, hope you don't have much more of a wait.

Vanilla- happy 37 weeks/ full term.

AFM- I have my 38 week midwife appointment in a hour so hopefully will get some cream to stop this itching, it's driving me crazy. Not much else happening so pretty sure I'll be going overdue again. :)


----------



## karlilay

Boo44 said:


> Joey that sounds tough my biggest boy found it really hard when I kept disappearing into hospital. Hope they induce you soon. Really what are they waiting for?!
> 
> Arthur had a bottle at 11 and then slept until 4am! I breastfed him at 4. But I really do think I've got it wrong with awake times for him as he was wide awake after that feed. I've literally never seen anything like it, he lay perfectly happy but wide awake for over an hour in his Moses basket. Our room is so bright at the moment I think I'm going to have to darken it and work on stimulating him more after feeds in the day...

Good boy Arthur! I can't wait to sleep again &#128514;



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Massive hugs joey :hugs: Xx
> 
> Yep I was expecting news from starlight, hopefully soon.
> 
> Scan this morning to see what the plan is re induction at forty weeks or not. Really nervous!
> 
> DS and DH are also full of cold I do not want to be getting ill at this point! :wacko:

Hope everything goes well with your scan :)



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Joey - :hugs: I hope they make a decision soon.
> 
> Vanilla - nope you're not allowed to leave me! I think you might be the only person left (that posts still) that has my due date. And I always go to 42 weeks so I won't allow it. Nope.... :haha:

I was late with the other two but not this one, I think you'll be in for a surprise ;)



Lil_Pixie said:


> :hugs: joey, Xander struggled when I was in hospital too. I was in for a week in the end and he was really clingy for the first day or so when I came home but he settled really quickly.
> 
> Oh man Boo I'm so jealous! Georgia was up every 1.5 - 2 hours :dohh: she was wide awake for 3 hours in the afternoon/evening too so I thought she'd sleep for a while. Lol hope is a dangerous thing when it comes to newborns and sleep!
> 
> Hope your scan goes well today tink, are you hoping for induction?
> 
> Finally full term vanilla! Fingers crossed baby doesn't keep you waiting

Poppy was up every two hours or so aswel, it's slowly killing me &#128584;



Boo44 said:


> Lol pixie that made me laugh. Hope is indeed a dangerous thing! I kept saying ooh he's woken at the same time twice I wonder if that's a routine? Then I remember he was 5 weeks early and is only 3 weeks old so therefore neither of my others were even born yet and the idea of a 'routine' is just ridiculous!! :haha:
> 
> Dory I keep wondering things like that, like will he smile a bit later because yes he's nearly 4 weeks but really he's only 39 weeks gestation? Haha.
> 
> Bet Georgia looks perfect in her outfit
> 
> Oh dear pixie will you get any sleep today?
> 
> Off to get little man registered this morning! <3
> 
> Good luck with your scan vanilla, Joey I hope you get a plan soon, starlight I can't wait to hear from you and COME ON labour for Rhi and Angel and Tinky and tinkerbelle and ehj and all our other lovely ladies!
> 
> Hope Sydney Poppy and Róise had peaceful nights and their mummies are ok xxx

Poppy is such a good girl, still hasn't cried, but my god does she eat, she is absolutley killing 3oz bottles every two hours at night. She's not fussy and goes straight back down, but I'm useless with no sleep.. Feel like a zombie &#128514;


Hope everything is going well with Starlight.
Dory Poppy has a romper on today that Madi picked when I was pregnant. Georgia looks beautiful... &#128156;


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Have you tried antihistamines? I took them for the OC and honestly they were amazing! Might be worth a try? The itching is brutal :-(


----------



## Dory85

Oh god, I love that more babies are arriving now. It makes my day scrolling down and seeing them in their gorgeous little outfits!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Lil_Pixie said:


> Have you tried antihistamines? I took them for the OC and honestly they were amazing! Might be worth a try? The itching is brutal :-(

I haven't tried anything yet apart from some baby lotion which didn't do anything. I was waiting to see the midwife today really just to see what she suggests and what I can and can't have. I will definitely ask about antihistamines though, thanks :)


----------



## Lavochain

All these little outfit posts are making me want to cry! They're so adorable. 37 weeks today so fingers crossed I might be able to add a baby to the front page soon. For now I'm just going to sort through his wardrobe (for the millionth time).


----------



## AngelofTroy

Finally lost some plug this morning, I know it doesn't mean anything but I'll take it over no signs at this point! 

TMI but I also got my hopes up that my waters were leaking when I woke up with damp pjs but I've had nothing since... So I'm guessing it was either sweat or a bit if pee... :blush:


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> Finally lost some plug this morning, I know it doesn't mean anything but I'll take it over no signs at this point!
> 
> TMI but I also got my hopes up that my waters were leaking when I woke up with damp pjs but I've had nothing since... So I'm guessing it was either sweat or a bit if pee... :blush:

Imagine if you had a due date baby!

On a serious note - it's a very positive sign for avoiding induction.

Where is Starlight! I'm obsessively refreshing and I really should be getting on with my own life lol!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So are we all full term now? 

Joey, I hope they have a plan of action for you soon lovely. It's so hard being away from the children. 

Angel, happy due date and yay for losing some plug! I hope labour happens real soon. 

Karlilay and Dory... Your daughters look beautiful in their outfits. 

Mumttc, I had severe itching early on and phenergan really helped. 

I'm looking forward to more babies arriving. I know I'm in the home stretch and due next week but I would love to go into labour just a little bit early. I am so impatient and really want to meet my princess now. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I love seeing the gorgeous babies in all the little outfits!


----------



## joeybrooks

DS will be coming to see me after nursery. He asked his daddy if he could do I don't want to stop him, as hard as it is. maybe I'll feel better when I know what is happening and when ill be home etc. 

The girls are adorable in their wee outfits.


----------



## ehjmorris

37 weeks tomorrow! I cant wait till he is here and join the convo on feeding, sleeps and outfits :)

8 days to go


----------



## karlilay

I am stalking this thread so much waiting for all your babies, I can't wait to see them all &#55357;&#56475;
Angel the sounds so positive! Poppy was born on her due date, they told me only 4% of babies are ;)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Not managed to get her in any nice outfits :lol: nothing fits her I didn't buy anything in newborn except a few sleep suits everything is far too baggy on her :lol:


----------



## joeybrooks

Just had an internal. I'm 2cm with a soft favourable cervix. I had a sweep and if I don't go into labour on my own I'm 24 hours ill be induced tomorrow. I am absolutely freaking out, all of a sudden I'm starting get.to.remember how sore labourers!!!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How proud does your son look Beccy. Beautiful picture. Xx

Joey, how exciting! You are having a baby soon. lol I hope you go into labour naturally, keep us updated. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

I love seeing all the photos of your cute babies :cloud9:

Joey - that sounds like good progress, maybe you won't need the induction after all :dust: 

Angel - I think at this point it can only be a good sign! fingers crossed you get more signs.




AFM - having some crampy braxton hicks today, I'm hoping DH can come out of work to help with the school run.


----------



## Lavochain

Beccyboo - What a beautiful photo. 

Joey - Exciting news. Good luck! 

I can't wait to see more babies. :happydance:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck joey, hope you go into labour yourself rather than having to be induced.

I've seen the midwife and she's said to use calamine lotion but for anything more than to see my gp. Am going to give the lotion a go this afternoon and if it doesn't make a difference overnight book an appointment for the morning.

She said baby is now 2/5ths engaged which she thinks is a good sign as its my 5th and that hopefully I won't be making the next appointment in two weeks, can't say I'm holding out much hope though tbh. :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I know they don't advise it but I often check my cervix and it is lower and more open today so I had a good poke around today sort of a diy sweep!:haha: Off walking to nursery and back now hoping it might speed things up!


----------



## joeybrooks

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Good luck joey, hope you go into labour yourself rather than having to be induced.
> 
> I've seen the midwife and she's said to use calamine lotion but for anything more than to see my gp. Am going to give the lotion a go this afternoon and if it doesn't make a difference overnight book an appointment for the morning.
> 
> She said baby is now 2/5ths engaged which she thinks is a good sign as its my 5th and that hopefully I won't be making the next appointment in two weeks, can't say I'm holding out much hope though tbh. :)

there is a cream called eurex that you can either get prescribed or buy over the counter and it is excellent for itchy dry skin.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh cervix checking.... I'm too scared to check that area tbh... I'm not really sure what I should feel for if I did ?! Very confusing


----------



## vaniilla

stick the calamine lotion in the fridge it'll feel a bit nicer. I'd also recommend oatmeal baths as it's quite good for chickenpox itching.




I'm too chicken to think about cervix checking, I refused to check my stitches when I had ds :haha: midwife kept trying to no avail!


----------



## Boo44

Arthur also doesn't fit in anything!! He's just graduated into newborn size (!) but they go up to 10lb and look ridiculously massive on him. He's far too long for first size now but still skinny enough... Definitely no outfits here yet!

Poppy looks so adorable and chunky! I saw that outfit in next and loved it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

ugh the cervix check i had when i had the false labor was so awful this time around. much worse than i remember ever having before!!! it sucked!

I lost plug yesterday and during the night, at least something is going on, even if nothing really is, it's SOMETHING to be like oh! i lost some plug! lol. Instead of the same old nothing all the time.

I have officially given up all hope of going early, and with only 11 days left i've resigned my hope to the realization i'm going the full 40 weeks. how disheartening. As long as i don't go overdue though i guess. i think i'll lose my mind if i go overdue.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ooh exciting news joey! 

Happy due date angel :) 

I'm loving seeing all these baby pictures! Poppy and Georgia look adorable in their outfits. How is your DS taking to his sister Beccy? 

I'm also squeemish about stuff like cervix checking and also couldn't check or look at my stitches at all after having DS, I wouldn't even check my coil strings when that was in, I would be useless working in healthcare. 

Scan looked all good this morning, baby has been following a good line of growth since twenty week scan but they still recommended I be induced so I'm booked in for one on my due date (1 week today!) which is quite scary, can't believe this will be my last weekend without this baby (unless it decides to come naturally first)


----------



## joeybrooks

Oh I couldn't do a sweep myself. that was such agony it would be like a firm of self harm to do it to myself.

I'm having horrible cramps on my right side. They are coming round to do their checks soon so ill let them know.


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Arthur also doesn't fit in anything!! He's just graduated into newborn size (!) but they go up to 10lb and look ridiculously massive on him. He's far too long for first size now but still skinny enough... Definitely no outfits here yet!
> 
> Poppy looks so adorable and chunky! I saw that outfit in next and loved it!

I thought first size and newborn were the same size?! (As in the size up from tiny baby and the first clothes most people put their babies in). I can't believe I'm on my third and didn't know that. Which is the smaller of the 2? How heavy is Arthur now?


----------



## joeybrooks

I think first size is smaller than newborn.


----------



## AngelofTroy

It all depends on the shop though, we had a first size sleepsuit from asda last time that was massive!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Asda is weird. Tiny baby I suppose to 6ln and first size is up to 9 :haha: 

In most shops tiny baby is 5lb 
First size is 7/7.5lbs 
Newborn is 9 or 10lbs 

Georgia is still in 5/6lb tiny baby clothes - even first size are still massive on her. I think she's short and round just like her mummy :haha: 

Ooh joey let us know how you're getting on! 

Hope your hubby was able to help vanilla :hugs: how're you feeling? 

STARLIIIIIIGHT!!!


----------



## Dory85

Ah right. My Georgia is starting to grow out of tiny baby length ways so she's worn a couple of bits of first size this week. Definitely isn't big enough for newborn yet. I'm still amazed that I didn't realise there was a difference. Maybe the early days were fuzzier than I thought lol.

Starlight has got to be having her baby. It's her first too I think so it might be taking a little while. Or maybe he Internet connection is broken lol. We'll all be so disappointed!


----------



## vaniilla

Tiny baby fits larger than it states or at least it does for gap and mothercare - DS was 6lb but tiny baby fitted him perfectly. Why do they all have to be so confusing??? why can't they all go on a) standard measures and b) weight, all of this new baby, early baby, new baby, old baby stuff is just plain confusing. 

DH is taking me and bringing me back home for the school run thankfully but it can't be every day as he's having to get permission from work. A mum at the school has said she's happy to give me lifts but asking for favours makes me feel really anxious and awkward. :dohh:




Rant/moan - feel free to ignore this bit :haha: I am so so so sick of people who normally wouldn't even say hi constantly ask when I'm due. Go away people! I don't want to socialise with nosy nosies. I'm being as vague as I can and all I get is haha but seriously, when are you exactly due? like really? take a hint, none of your business!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Micah never dipped below 7lb11 and yet he had a couple of tiny baby sleepsuits that fit nicely!


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> Tiny baby fits larger than it states or at least it does for gap and mothercare - DS was 6lb but tiny baby fitted him perfectly. Why do they all have to be so confusing??? why can't they all go on a) standard measures and b) weight, all of this new baby, early baby, new baby, old baby stuff is just plain confusing.
> 
> DH is taking me and bringing me back home for the school run thankfully but it can't be every day as he's having to get permission from work. A mum at the school has said she's happy to give me lifts but asking for favours makes me feel really anxious and awkward. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rant/moan - feel free to ignore this bit :haha: I am so so so sick of people who normally wouldn't even say hi constantly ask when I'm due. Go away people! I don't want to socialise with nosy nosies. I'm being as vague as I can and all I get is haha but seriously, when are you exactly due? like really? take a hint, none of your business!

I know exactly what you mean! Even now that she's born I still get stopped a gazillion times for the how much does she weigh and how old is she questions. I love people cooing over my baby but I'd also like to get on with my day. I actually pretend I don't hear people comment on how tiny she is sometimes. I'm so ungrateful :-/

They should do baby sizes by alphabet or something lol. When Georgia lost weight in scbu she dropped into the size down from tiny baby which was early baby. In my head I would put them the other way round. It's so subjective.


----------



## AngelofTroy

vaniilla said:


> Tiny baby fits larger than it states or at least it does for gap and mothercare - DS was 6lb but tiny baby fitted him perfectly. Why do they all have to be so confusing??? why can't they all go on a) standard measures and b) weight, all of this new baby, early baby, new baby, old baby stuff is just plain confusing.
> 
> DH is taking me and bringing me back home for the school run thankfully but it can't be every day as he's having to get permission from work. A mum at the school has said she's happy to give me lifts but asking for favours makes me feel really anxious and awkward. :dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rant/moan - feel free to ignore this bit :haha: I am so so so sick of people who normally wouldn't even say hi constantly ask when I'm due. Go away people! I don't want to socialise with nosy nosies. I'm being as vague as I can and all I get is haha but seriously, when are you exactly due? like really? take a hint, none of your business!

I can beat that.. The receptionist at Micah's nursery asked me if I had had my 'show' yet... Umm.. Is that really appropriate conversation in a foyer full of people from someone who barely says good morning usually?!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

All the mums at school that have ignored me for a year suddenly want to be my best friend :dohh:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lil_Pixie said:


> All the mums at school that have ignored me for a year suddenly want to be my best friend :dohh:


This is so true! Exact same here. :growlmad: xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Thinking of you Starlight. 
Such cute pictures of beautiful little ones. DS was born in summer 2013 which was a really hot one - he slept in a long sleeve body suit and sleeping bag but spent most days in nothing more than a nappy due to the heat - a shame as he didn't get to wear a lot of his clothes. 
I think I've lost some plug and have been crampy on and off today - hopefully things are getting ready. Last day in work today :happydance:


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad it's not just me who's experiencing this weird phenomena, they may as well say "hi, you may recognise me as the mum/woman you see everyday but never says hello and actually isn't too sure on your name, but I see you're pregnant and quite heavily too - please tell me all the intimate details." :haha:


Tinky_82 - wooooohoooo for last day of work!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wayyyyyy TMI but does anyone know if vaginal skin tags/scar tissue from previous tearing/stitching up can effect natural birth? I haven't had a midwife or anyone check down below this pregnancy but I have an odd potrusion of skin/scar tissue about 1.5cm long just inside my vagina towards my perenium that they weren't bothered by at my 6 week check after my son. She said if it didn't bother me during sex or anything to just leave it... Then today I had a look with a mirror as I could feel it protruding more, probably from pressure from baby. Now I'm worried it'll be in the way or get very sore during birth. Has anyone got any idea?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

:rofl: omg angel I can't believe she asked you that! 

I also hate it when people ask the due date and you give a vague 'late June' type answer and they really press for the exact date even though you've made it obvious you don't want to make it known.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was wondering that too. I remember reading a birth story where the woman mentioned she tore along the line of her previous episiotomy scar x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yes!! I have had texts/ messages the last few days from people like "what's your due date again" when I say end of June they reply "what date" .... why does it matter so much?! Also it's about this time all the "I've never had to wait until my due date" b**ches start to appear lol. I went to Tesco on Saturday and the woman in the cake isle started smugly telling me about how all her children were born before her due date. Maybe I'm over sensitive to it but I don't know you and I don't care.. would u like a medal ?! :haha: 

MY sister in law was like "so u have three weeks left" 
Mil - " it will be five knowing her Hahah" 

I was just sat there like ...... I get on with them both really well but I'm so oversensitive ATM I can't handle it. Even when someone looks at me all sad like "how are you feeling in this heat ?" And they are just trying to be nice I just want to tell them to go away. I'm sick of being a "pregnant" person and want to be "me" again . Does that make sense ? Or am I crazy hormone lady ?!


----------



## Dory85

I had an episiotomy with my first. No damage with my second and a minor first degree tear with Georgia in a completely different place


----------



## Becyboo__x

I had 2nd degree tear with DS .. Had it stitched up but it split again i never noticed til few years ago..I never got it sorted it's all healed and is scarred now like it midwife asked me after I had this one about it because it wasn't fresh I only grazed this time didn't effect anything :shrug: if you mean what I mean :lol:


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> Arthur also doesn't fit in anything!! He's just graduated into newborn size (!) but they go up to 10lb and look ridiculously massive on him. He's far too long for first size now but still skinny enough... Definitely no outfits here yet!
> 
> Poppy looks so adorable and chunky! I saw that outfit in next and loved it!
> 
> I thought first size and newborn were the same size?! (As in the size up from tiny baby and the first clothes most people put their babies in). I can't believe I'm on my third and didn't know that. Which is the smaller of the 2? How heavy is Arthur now?Click to expand...

In next where most of his stuff seems to be from, first size is up to 7-8lb and newborn is up to 10lb. He was 6lb 10 last week so I'd guess 7lb by now. He's verrrrry long limbed and scrawny despite being 7lb he looks tiny! First size is just way too short they were off the shoulder haha. 

Everybody who stops me says omg he's so small. So I recite how he was 5 weeks early. I feel like he's looking bigger but everyone just says he's tiny!


----------



## vaniilla

I had an episiotomy, the idea of it splitting in labour makes me want to throw up :sick::sick: I really hope not!


----------



## Tinky_82

Me too vaniilla hopefully it will all be fine for everyone.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh me too with the comments. Constantly. People that I've seen for ears suddenly are trying to get in on all of this. So annoying!!!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

It definitely feels like when you're pregnant standards of what is socially acceptable vanish. When you're not pregnant people don't just randomly comment on your body shape and size or start asking questions about your periods, but for some reason when you're pregnant anything goes! 

Boo 7lb probably seems tiny still if you think lots of newborns are already born a fair bit bigger than that, and you don't see many newborns out and about anyway as they grow so fast.


----------



## Boo44

Soooo true tinkerbelle! I couldn't stand that this time when I was pregnant, people commenting on my chin, my belly, even my big pregnancy nose! I felt so on show it was awful! People would never comment on this stuff if we weren't preggo


----------



## Boo44

These tesco newborn babygrows must be smaller and slimmer than all the other newborn size stuff he's worn - look, a perfect fit for once he's not drowning in fabric!!!
Georgias mummies go to tesco for nice smaller size babygrows!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's funny - Georgia has got away with one first size sleepsuit and it was from tesco!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am getting so nervous about going overdue again. My son had meconium in his waters when he was born at 41+3 and I am concerned it will happen again. It could have been dangerous.. I had to be induced, and I wasn't allowed my water birth. :( I feel like history is repeating itself. :(


----------



## GeralynB

10 days until baby...so close but yet seems so far away!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Arthur is so adorable! Ahh I'm getting so broody now with all these gorgeous little newborn pics :) 

Not long geralyn! 

Hugs angel I know how you feel due to my own crappy birth experience and feeling like history will repeat itself! I've always placed emphasis on having a good experience second time round to make up for what it was like with DS so it just feels like more pressure. 

Ladies who have been induced before what was the experience like? I'm a bit confused with the leaflet they've given me. It says they start off with a pessary medicine and give it 24 hours but often that doesn't even work??


----------



## AngelofTroy

Induction wasn't actually a bad experience, I just really want to experience a water birth. It was actually nice not labouring at home in a way as I didn't have to worry about when to go in.

With me they inserted the pessary and after a while sent me to walk up and down stairs.. It didn't work for me so after 12 hours they hooked me up to a drip of pitocin, and a continuous trace monitor. Within a few hours I had strong regular contractions and I had my son within 12 hours of the drip being started. I have nothing to compare to but the contractions were bareable and I managed them with gas and air, I actually had some pethedine quite early on but it didn't help I just felt sick, so I don't really count it! So induction doesn't always been an epidural. Hope that helps!


----------



## Boo44

It depends what kind of pessary if it's the bog standard prostin pessary like I had with my first, they insert one and then 6 hours later see if there's any change and insert another. This can go on at 6 hourly intervals for up to 3 or 4 pessaries then at our hospital if there was still no change you'd have a 'rest day' and start again!
That's v unlikely with a second or more baby though. Usually you'd need only one or two pessaries then if they could they would break your waters. Again with a second baby or more they would give you a couple of hours after breaking waters to see if the contractions would start up themselves before starting the drip. 

Even with my first I only needed one pessary then never needed the drip as after having my waters broken I started contracting myself and got all the way to 10cm. So fingers crossed you'll have a quick experience if you do need inducing xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I had my induction at exactly 42 weeks and I was already 4cm (had been for over a week) when I had the pessary put in. So I guess that would be considered favourable. 

Basically nothing happened all day etc. Dh went home at kick out time (ugh) and I just sat about bored but not in pain still etc. About 5 am the woman in my ward gave birth so they woke us all up to ask us to give her some privacy.. I left the room and paced the corridor completely confused as to where the hell the "day room" was. Then decided that in fact my back was sore and they could get lost. So I went back to my bed. They came over to have a moan at me when I told them they could get lost basically as I was tired and sore and wasn't getting up to wonder the corridors. So she said she would check me as I was clearly in pain (explains my mood haha) I took off my pjs and pants and the pessary flopped onto the floor Hahah. She had a look and said "oh 8cms you need to go downstairs" went downstairs rang my husband who arrived twenty mins later and then baby was born about half an hour after that. No pain relief or stitches needed etc. The worst part was having to be on the ward the night before with the rude staff etc.


----------



## Dory85

Omg Rhi I nearly woke Georgia up laughing at that... 'and the pessary flopped on to the floor'!


----------



## karlilay

AngelofTroy said:


> I am getting so nervous about going overdue again. My son had meconium in his waters when he was born at 41+3 and I am concerned it will happen again. It could have been dangerous.. I had to be induced, and I wasn't allowed my water birth. :( I feel like history is repeating itself. :(

Hope it makes you feel better, but I wasn't overdue. Poppy was born on her due date, and when they popped my waters for epidural, she had also pooped in me. When she came out the baby doctors took her and made her cry and she had apgr score of 9 at 1 minute :) No one was concerned at all, sometimes if jugs happens.... :) I really don't think you'll be long :)


----------



## karlilay

I love that the Georgia's, Arthur and Sydney Rose are all so so small and delicate, Pop is a beast.... I can squish her in first size stuff from Next and I could t with either of the others, so I'm loving that. She's got an 'upto a month' sleep suit on now though, which fits perfectly. Little chunk.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tink both times I was induced. 

I didn't need the pessary because they were already able to break my waters both times. 

The first time the drip didn't do anything (the cannula wasn't working) and I had a section 

This time I was already contracting but I'd dilated to 2 cm in 3 days so not much at all. The contractions started building within minutes of being put on the drip and I wanted gas and air after about 30 minutes. 

It was very painful and I did have an epidural but I'm absolutely certain I would have managed with gas and air had I been allowed to stand up and move a little (they let me for a while and I coped fine while I was standing) 

They started the drip about 5pm and Georgia was born at 11.30 so 6.5 hrs in total. Honestly the worst bit for me was the band that measures contractions was bothering me and every time I got a contraction it felt so tight and made me feel like I needed to be sick. I begged them so many times to remove that one and just leave the fetal heartrate one but they wouldn't


----------



## Lavochain

Arthur is a cutie (love his name too). 

I'm looking for some insight from those of you who've gone through this before. I've been experiencing some period like pains and back ache/tenderness for a couple of days. I've also been getting some sore and stabbing pains inside my lady parts. Could this be my body getting ready for something or is this just normal for how far gone I am now? I've always had extremely painful periods and the pain isn't near that level, it is just 'there' if that makes sense.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm still getting that lovely pain I mentioned a few days ago. The one that feels like being stabbed in the cervix. It's turned gross though now lol. I was walking out my bedroom and I got a particularly nasty foof jab/stab and then my leg was wet (delightful right) just loads of plug .... total barf Hahah. Ughhh. Pregnancy is the most disgusting thing. My vagina is sneezing LMAO. I am wondering if those pains might be slight dilation ? But that feels like getting ahead of my self. Anyways I hope none of you were eating :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

No starlight yet???


Just wanted to say I went into labor naturally at 40 weeks as well. And my waters were broken at 9 & 3/4 cm and there was meconium in it as well. I was still allowed to push naturally and she was fine as well came out angry and crying lol 

I also want to add I'm terrified this one will have it in there too!


----------



## jalilma

All but full term. Today I gardened and cleaned like crazy (just because I had an unexpected day off) went up and down the basement steps at least 10 times doing wash... And do you think I had even one Braxton hicks?! Nope not one crappy one! Ugh! I get tons on any other day but today nothing! Go figure. Having an accupressure appointment Friday evening... Not that I hold out much hope that it will start anything as I don't even think I've started to lose my plug yet... I still have my fingers crossed and my bags ready!
 



Attached Files:







20160607_105432.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Squig34

So much to catch up on! Love all the cute baby pics :)

Joey, what happened with you?

Agteeing that Starlight must be having or has had her baby; hope it's all gone well.

We are grand. Bf'ing is proving tricky but i've had some advice & support & am expressing & supplementing with formula. Róise is a good sleeper, but I'm still getting next to no sleep - partly cos I keep checking on her & partly the pumping & partly due to having to feed her so often & partly just cos it appears that life with a newborn is very busy!! Here's another picture of my wee dote :)
 



Attached Files:







20160607_205100.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Dory85

I recently read that meconium is not a concern in babies over 40 weeks unless it is fresh and continues during labour. Sophie had lots of fresh meconium and they had to do obs for 12 hours after birth. She was in fetal distress but that was decided from her heart rate reaction to contractions more than anything else.


----------



## joeybrooks

squig BP was and still is very high so I'm on A ward. last night was mental. Two girls laboured all night and the lights were on and machines bleeping etc. I'm being induced this morning so that was essentially my last full night's sleep for 3 years. 

I'm actually starting to really freak it, it's all coming back to me from last time so if everyone could just hope and pray for a shorter and more positive birth date per is certainly I'd be grateful. not too positive though in case I'm tricked into having good another lol.

are you home now squig??


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww good luck joey. Will be thinking on you today =) fingers and toes crossed it goes quick and easy for you :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

:hugs: best of luck joey!!! :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Thinking of you today Joey and hoping for a quick, straightforward induction :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Good luck Joey. Update us when you can. I don't think I can face looking for updates from Starlight AND you for days ;-) how exciting to have another baby here over the next few days!


----------



## Dory85

It's Georgia's due date today and she'll be 6 weeks old on Sunday :-D


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck today Joey. Wishing you a safe and speedy labour. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma - Happy full term/37 weeks! 


Squig34 - she's so so cute :cloud9: I hope bf gets easier for you :hugs:

Joey, what happened with you?

joeybrooks - Good luck with the induction today, I hope it goes quickly and smoothly.

Dory85 - Happy due date Georgia! It really shows how well she's doing for being quite early.


Rhi - Losing that much plug must mean something, everyone that loses lots seems to go into labour, I'm getting my hopes up for you :haha:


afm - cramps today all morning, not contraction cramps though, impending diarrhea cramps. urghhhh! :growlmad:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck joey! Can't wait to hear updates X 

Beautiful bump jailima 

squig she's so sweet and teeny tiny looking! 

Happy due date dory! Crazy you already have an almost six week old. 

Did the pains progress to anything else rhi?? 

Sorry you're in pain vanilla, could still be a sign of labour impending :)

I really hope starlight updates us soon


----------



## Boo44

Happy due date Georgia Lauren!

Good luck joey xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nope. Nothing. Had some back cramping for a while then I went to sleep and I feel fine today. The pains must be that lightening crotch that everyone talks about ? It's very similar to when your midwife gives you a stretch! Might be the best way to explain it. However you are not expecting it so its like owwww!


----------



## Lavochain

Good luck joey.

Just booked in to see the midwife at 2pm today. I've had some pretty serious swelling all night, can't even bend my fingers without it hurting. My mum had quite severe pre eclampsia with me so I guess you can't be too careful. I'm terrified of being admitted though.

Rhi_Rhi1 - that sounds just like what I've been having. It certainly takes you by surprise in the middle of Tesco!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lavochain I had really bad swelling the last time it was very warm. It went all the way from my feet to my thighs :dohh: my BP was fine and it was just because of the heat (and I had pre-eclampsia is my first pregnancy so I was worried too) fingers crossed it's just the hot weather :hugs: 

Rhi lightening crotch is not pleasant at all - plus it makes you look like a div when you jump up and yelp lol. I hope it eases soon. 

Joey my induction was only 6 hrs start to finish - it'd not always an age :hugs: I really hope it's quick for you. Update when you can. We'll be here - obsessively refreshing like we've got no life :rofl: 

Squig so lovely to see an update from you! So glad your little lady is doing well. I promise I'll learn to do one of those accenty things so I can write her name :dohh: It's such a beautiful name! How are you feeling? I hope your not too sore and the baby blues have been kind to you :hugs: 

Diarrhoea is a sign of impending labour vanilla! Ooh maybe it's nearly time for you too. I hope so! Keep us updated (about the labour watch, not the diarrhoea lol) 

Afm - Carl went back to work today and Xander went back to school. I know I'm a baddy for saying it but it is wonderful! There is so much peace in my life right now lol. Hospital this afternoon but not till 4 - it'll be my first outing with both kids. Eek!


----------



## vaniilla

Lavochain - I hope your midwife appointment goes well, hopefully the swelling is down to the hot weather.

Pixie - I wish but I doubt it, I've had it lots of times this pregnancy along with irritating bh, I don't know how I'll know I'm in labour when it happens :wacko:

I hope your hospital appointment goes well today :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hope everything is okay lavochain =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh! And happy due date to Georgia! It's mental to think she's been here so long already. She's officially a term baby :dance:


----------



## Squig34

joeybrooks said:


> squig BP was and still is very high so I'm on A ward. last night was mental. Two girls laboured all night and the lights were on and machines bleeping etc. I'm being induced this morning so that was essentially my last full night's sleep for 3 years.
> 
> I'm actually starting to really freak it, it's all coming back to me from last time so if everyone could just hope and pray for a shorter and more positive birth date per is certainly I'd be grateful. not too positive though in case I'm tricked into having good another lol.
> 
> are you home now squig??

A ward is awful! Lots of luck for today & praying for a positive experience this time around! 

Yes we got out late on Monday afternoon & came down to my parents in fermanagh that evening. I am so sleep deprived but somehow coping - it's obviously due to a cute baby - if I got so little sleep in normal circumstances (ie no baby & just working), I'd be in a heap!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Good luck Joey


----------



## Squig34

Lil_Pixie said:


> Squig so lovely to see an update from you! So glad your little lady is doing well. I promise I'll learn to do one of those accenty things so I can write her name :dohh: It's such a beautiful name! How are you feeling? I hope your not too sore and the baby blues have been kind to you :hugs:
> 
> Afm - Carl went back to work today and Xander went back to school. I know I'm a baddy for saying it but it is wonderful! There is so much peace in my life right now lol. Hospital this afternoon but not till 4 - it'll be my first outing with both kids. Eek!

Thank you :) I'm feeling really well thanks; not too.much discomfort remaining from my section (this may be due to regular painkillers! ;)) & no baby blues actually, no tears even when my brother was being an arse yesterday & telling me how to express... Needless to say, I ignored him since he doesn't even have breasts, but sometimes his attitude upsets me. I just laughed yesterday.
If you're on your phone & press & hold the 'o', you'll get the option for ó. I need to find out how to do it on the computer my self though!

Glad you are enjoying some peace & quiet! I'm going to practice some babywearing today after I shower :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

After going to the hospital this last week for appointments I'm almost thinking an induction would be less stressful. I'm so worried about not making it to the hospital/travelling whilst about to pop. That seeing the state of the parking over there this week has filled me with terror. We had to line up for 45 mins for a parking space. Not really sure how they are allowed to do that at a hospital but there ya go. It wasn't even like you could push past to get to the maternity drop off area and it's single file traffic! I kept thinking OMG what if an ambulance needs to get through we have literally no way of getting out of its way. The layout is hard to explain but they had car park attendants outside guiding the traffic and basically you had to keep looping the hospital until someone left and there was a space :/ I spoke to the nurse in the hospital who told me it is like that every day ! And to try and go into labour at night if I can :haha: bloody hell. It's already a 20 mins drive if the traffic is quiet. Freaking out about this more than giving birth !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, have a homebirth! You sound like a perfect candidate. 

The only problem with a homebirth is the keeping the house clean and tidy. I have a bit of OCD about it normally and now it's in overdrive. :-( 
I do so much cleaning and tidying incase it's the day. I could be going like this for another 3 weeks! Lol xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Squig, glad to hear you are feeling well. 
I'm so jealous of you ladies with babies. I can't wait to meet my daughter. Xx


----------



## Squig34

Rhi that's awful. Parking at my hospital is terrible too but you can get to the maternity bit to drop off a labouring woman & then go & park! Will they give you an induction if you want it?


----------



## Boo44

Squig that's hilarious your brother advising you how to express! Think my brother would rather die than think about me expressing haha :haha:

I'm ordering a poddle pod I've decided so I have somewhere to put arthur!!


----------



## joeybrooks

Well the pessary thing went in at 9am and she said she won't exam r me again for 24 hours. hoping it won't take that long as it took a total of 22 hours for my first who was only 36 weeks so hoping with it being the second and being further on I might be a bit quicker.

I'm just bouncing in a ball reading magazines waiting for hubby to get here. He too DS to nursery first and
wanted to go home to get tidied up before coming in. nothing is happening yet so I'm grand on my own but I do think the other women and staff think I've been abandoned.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Rhi, have a homebirth! You sound like a perfect candidate.
> 
> The only problem with a homebirth is the keeping the house clean and tidy. I have a bit of OCD about it normally and now it's in overdrive. :-(
> I do so much cleaning and tidying invade it's the day. I could be going like this for another 3 weeks! Lol xx

I did want one initially but now I'm freaked out about it. 
Then no one ever offered me one or spoke about it at my apps and I was too shy to bring it up... although we haven't spoke about the birth at all TBH... so meh.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck joey, hope it doesn't take too long for you :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Joey. I hope you get going quickly. Xx

Rhi, you could bring it up at your appointment next week. It's not too late. You can always change your mind and go to hospital anyway. It's not set in stone. It just keeps the option open. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Joey I hope things get moving for you. :dust:


Rhi - it's not too late to bring it up, that you've not properly discussed labour sends me into rage, they've given you shoddy care. 


I too have the worry about parking, maternity ward is always blocked up with cars queuing- to get in - in single and that's before you get to the drop off point, DH has missed out on seeing baby twice because he was stuck queuing for parking.

I'm getting cramps but seriously can't tell if they're anything, I've had so many bh for weeks that I can't tell what's what - this feels more like period pain rather than tightenings? now I'm past 37 weeks the hospital wont' care either :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Squig34 said:


> Rhi that's awful. Parking at my hospital is terrible too but you can get to the maternity bit to drop off a labouring woman & then go & park! Will they give you an induction if you want it?

You used to be able to so that at ours but because it was so congested the traffic jam blocked the access into it. :dohh: I eventually got out the car and went to pathology had my bloods done and walked back. My husband was still in the jam :haha: my poor car was overheating something rotten in the sun. 

I had an induction booked for both of my children as I always go to 42 weeks. I gave birth on my own the day before my first induction though so escaped it. So if I do get one it will only be for being overdue. Which is stressful but at least I will be at the hospital early enough to get parked :wohoo:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I don't think she has any intention of discussing the birth etc with me TBH. As she booked my next app for 39 weeks. You would think it would be something to discuss before then wouldn't you hah. I have to drop in a sample to be tested next week but the appointment isn't even with my midwife. I couldn't get one. =(


----------



## vaniilla

That is seriously pants, have you thought about calling the main midwife office and saying that you've not had a talk on birth preferences? (says the woman terrified of any sort of confrontation!) because it's something they're supposed to tick off - all the various options for what you want in labour - pain relief, intervention etc


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My GP midwife couldn't fit me in this week so I am going to the main hospital for my appointment tomorrow. Could you call your hospital and tell them the GP was full and you need to book a 38 week appointment. You'll get better care too. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks girls, i'm too non confrontational haha (chicken shit) i'll just stick with my initial plan of being annoyed and moaning to you girls, for as long as you can put up with me :haha: i'm a happy person really. I PROMISE lol. 


Just had a tk maxx delivery so that has cheered me up! :) new sunglasses! my two year old is unimpressed as it is almost always a delivery for him. Sorry kids this is all mine for once mwhah, although i am also sat waiting on a bike for my oldest son (it's his 8th birthday next week) i paid like 8 quid for delivery to be today and they said they would text me the delivery time on the day. They text me this morning "delivery will be between 8am and 6pm no tracking available" AWESOME ... not lol :dance: I only have to go out once to pick my son up from school for about twenty mins. What ya reckon that they will come then ?! :haha: 

i'm seriously starting to be concerned about starlight now, hopefully she is just busy being a new mum and hasn't had time to come back to us :)


----------



## Dory85

I did wonder if Starlight has had her baby and is in hospital but unable to get Internet access for some reason (dead phone, poor signal etc etc). I hope that's all it is anyway.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> I did wonder if Starlight has had her baby and is in hospital but unable to get Internet access for some reason (dead phone, poor signal etc etc). I hope that's all it is anyway.

She may just be taking a few days to concentrate on her new family. I know my friend is quite a private person and she didn't tell anyone her baby was born for several days after she had him. She just wanted time to focus on the 3 of them and bond. We were all going mad though!!


----------



## GeralynB

With my first I was in labor for 40 hours and then so out of it I don't think I even thought of updating anyone. Hopefully starlight is enjoying her baby by now.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

That parking system sounds ridiculous rhi! 

Oh hope things move along nice and quickly joey :) 

So with induction do you start off on a shared ward? When do you get moved along to your own room? I'm starting to hope I go naturally before Tuesday now but no signs at all :(


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> That parking system sounds ridiculous rhi!
> 
> Oh hope things move along nice and quickly joey :)
> 
> So with induction do you start off on a shared ward? When do you get moved along to your own room? I'm starting to hope I go naturally before Tuesday now but no signs at all :(


when we did the hospital tour we were told that women being induced stay upstairs on a ward of 4 or 6 beds until you're in active labour and then are moved downstairs to a delivery room, there's a rest room and a tv room for passing the time, I'd imagine other places will be very similar.


Geralyn -

Spoiler
update for the first page, minties sadly had a miscarriage and is now expecting a July baby.


----------



## Boo44

Yeah first labours are long and drawn out (often) and then you have the newborn stress so I'm sure she's just navigating her way through that before she comes here!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I was induced in a delivery room both times, but I'm not sure if thats because they were both urgent (in the sense that baby had to be out on the day) they broke my waters and put me straight on a drip because I was already 2cm both times


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

tinkerbelle93 said:


> That parking system sounds ridiculous rhi!
> 
> Oh hope things move along nice and quickly joey :)
> 
> So with induction do you start off on a shared ward? When do you get moved along to your own room? I'm starting to hope I go naturally before Tuesday now but no signs at all :(



In my exp, it's shared ward until in active labour then you do to delivery.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> I was induced in a delivery room both times, but I'm not sure if thats because they were both urgent (in the sense that baby had to be out on the day) they broke my waters and put me straight on a drip because I was already 2cm both times

I was 2 weeks overdue with my second and 4 cm dilated and still can't figure out to this day why they didn't just break my waters?! seems like they could have, and i did ask for it specifically and was told no. Odd right ?!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory85 said:


> I recently read that meconium is not a concern in babies over 40 weeks unless it is fresh and continues during labour. Sophie had lots of fresh meconium and they had to do obs for 12 hours after birth. She was in fetal distress but that was decided from her heart rate reaction to contractions more than anything else.

thank you dory!!!! really good to know!




joeybrooks said:


> Well the pessary thing went in at 9am and she said she won't exam r me again for 24 hours. hoping it won't take that long as it took a total of 22 hours for my first who was only 36 weeks so hoping with it being the second and being further on I might be a bit quicker.
> 
> I'm just bouncing in a ball reading magazines waiting for hubby to get here. He too DS to nursery first and
> wanted to go home to get tidied up before coming in. nothing is happening yet so I'm grand on my own but I do think the other women and staff think I've been abandoned.


thats a long time not to be examined again!!! omg! ridiculous.



Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> I was induced in a delivery room both times, but I'm not sure if thats because they were both urgent (in the sense that baby had to be out on the day) they broke my waters and put me straight on a drip because I was already 2cm both times
> 
> I was 2 weeks overdue with my second and 4 cm dilated and still can't figure out to this day why they didn't just break my waters?! seems like they could have, and i did ask for it specifically and was told no. Odd right ?!Click to expand...

wanted to say i have lightning crotch daily due to how low he is, it's horrid. but with the waters, i know it's more likely you'll have a c-section if they pop it just due to infection and so forth if you're not really ready.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That seems mental. If they'd broken your waters you might not of needed anything else! 

I felt bad because both times I jumped the queue :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

had a few bh during the night, one or two woke me up out of my sleep. still sporadic in time but good lord come on already!!!! i'm so ready and so frustrated.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> That seems mental. If they'd broken your waters you might not of needed anything else!
> 
> I felt bad because both times I jumped the queue :haha:

I gotta be honest i think they used me as a guinea pig partially and partially because they were too busy for me to go to delivery. 

A student carried out my induction (pessary etc) and she was far too excited about it, i told them i wanted my waters broken because this seemed pointless and they actually turned to HER and said "up to u" then they left the room came back and gave me some excuse which i cant even remember about standard procedure. I'm far too timid for my own good sometimes. NEXT TIME i think i would fight it more maybe ?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

That's terrible rhi definitely should have said something although I'm also timid and would have just gone along with it! 

Ughh I'm so tired. I went to bed late and then woke up at 5:30am and couldn't get back to sleep due to a combination of it being wayy too hot in my room (gro egg was red with a sad face) and nerves/anxiety about impending birth. Now I really really want a nap but need to pick DS up from nursery.


----------



## Lavochain

Hi ladies! On my way to MAU now as blood pressure is no good, 160/110 average. I've got no protein but with the other symptoms they want me to go in. Baby boy is still comfortable though with a good hr so that is good. I'm so scared. :wacko:


----------



## vaniilla

I hope it goes well at the hospital lavochain, try and stay calm as you'll be in good hands at the hospital.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Keep us updated Lavochain. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope all goes well Lavochain. 
I thought this morning that ds had hand foot and mouth but doctor has diagnosed impetigo and prescribed antibiotic cream - hope it clears soon. 
I was awake between 4 and 5am worrying and experiencing bh/wind! 
Hope things are going well Joey.


----------



## joeybrooks

Having lots of pains and tightenings. holding off on pain killers.for now but.will get some soon. They send hubby home if nothing I'm not in active labour by 10pm and seemed to suggest I'd be on my own then until tomorrow morning???


----------



## vaniilla

Joey - Hopefully it won't come to that, when are they next checking you?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hope all goes well lavochain! Be sure to update us X 
 
Thinking of you joey, hopefully it won't come to your hubby being sent home. X


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah that's the procedure at my hospital also. I had to sit on my own all night. Hopefully you can get going before he has to leave =)


----------



## joeybrooks

I'll be ok if it comes to.it. obviously I do think want to deliver alone but my labour last.time was very traumatic for him and although he wouldn't admit it he is struggling with it all and these complications again.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Thinking of you Joey - I hope everything goes smoothly and you've got your little boy in your arms in no time :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

I think if you were to later go into active labour they'll get him back Joey. Otherwise it's recommending that you both rest, as though that's possible on A ward...

Sending lots of luck Lavochain!


----------



## Tinky_82

Hoping things are progressing smoothly for you Joey. 

Lavochain - any news?


----------



## Lavochain

I hope things progress for you joey. It's my worst nightmare being left alone in hospital. 

My bp was totally normal over three separate readings so they sent me home. Rupert was also quite happy on the monitor so no concerns at all. 
I just must be suffering for the hot weather, I'm so thankful that I'm not due in August! 

I also learned that I'm 2/5ths engaged now so that may explain the pains I've been getting. Thank you all for the support. :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Glad to hear your BP was normal Lavochain. I love your chosen name by the way. Xx

Joey, I hope you get going before they send hubby home. Good luck. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Glad everything is good lavochain, the name Rupert is adorable! 

Thinking of you Joey can't wait for more updates X


----------



## vaniilla

Lavochain - glad to hear everything went well and that your blood pressure has dropped to normal again. I also love the name Rupert :)


AFM - I repacked my hospital bags as I'd originally just thrown things in. Just need her to make an appearance now! I'm sure this heat is partly to blame for the constant braxton hicks, can't wait to be done with them!

https://i66.tinypic.com/2dtzl38.jpg
The orange bag is staying in the car as it'll only be needed if I stay overnight.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

What's in the orange bag vanilla? Yeah I'm nosey. I'm worried I haven't packed enough overnight stuff. I packed Pjs and a toothbrush and I'm not sure what else tbh. Maybe I should look at it again. 

Lavo that's good news =) bloody heat though !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I haven't even packed a bag! Oops! Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> What's in the orange bag vanilla? Yeah I'm nosey. I'm worried I haven't packed enough overnight stuff. I packed Pjs and a toothbrush and I'm not sure what else tbh. Maybe I should look at it again.
> 
> Lavo that's good news =) bloody heat though !

Spare pyjamas (waiting to be delivered so yet to go in) because I'll need them if I stay overnight, I find the wards so hot that I get sweaty and I'm pretty sure I had at least one pad leak last time

a wash bag with travel sized shampoo and bodywash and a travel toothbrush/toothpaste 

spare underwear

extra maternity pads 

spare going home top incase I get poop on it like last time

spare outfit for dd


Not sure if to pack a towel too?




the purple bag is my ebay bag for around £6 :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I needed a towel hun


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope you're well Joey and Starlight and anyone else who may have started labouring last night.


----------



## Boo44

I had towels provided


----------



## ehjmorris

Almost finished packing my hospital and bubs bag, so hard to know what to take!


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - I can't believe G is 4 weeks old today!

I'll pack a towel I think just incase they don't have any and it'll just make things easier. I had a bath straight after having ds so I'm hoping for similar. 


I hope things have gone well for starlight and joey :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I didn't shower after having DS I think maybe because I had a spinal and catheter still in? But two women gave me a bed bath wash down type thing and changed all my clothes and underwear :oops: I totally forgot about that until reading this now. I hate all the indignity that comes with childbirth :haha: 

Lol teeny I would get packing quickly! 

Hospital bags looking good vanilla I also have a cheap ebay owl pattern hold-all for mine :haha:

Really hoping to hear some updates from joey and starlight today.. 

Anyone else going into labour? I definitely had lots of Brixton hicks yesterday, I've never ever had them before but it was lots of irregular tightenings and bump going rock hard. Uncomfy but not particularly painful. Really hope it's a sign the real things could come before Tuesday. Also have super sore boobs today:shrug:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have a midwife appointment in an hour, but as I'm a second time mum apparently I can't get a sweep until 41 weeks. I am so so miserable and unconfortable, I can't sleep in this heat despite having no covers and a fan on full all night, and my 3yo has been up and down every night until 10ish (so 3 hours after bedtime) and up at 5... I am so past it now, I NEED this baby out. The walk to nursery was more than I could manage really and now I have to walk twice as far (and back) to the midwife, when she won't even help me. :cry:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It's quite early for me but every day I think "oh is this something". And it isn't haha. Today it's the constant period pain and back ache. Still having shooty foof or lightening crotch haha. Very painful. It's not occasional either. I just watched an entire episode of sex and the city and it was just one after the other. Keep trying to find a way to sit or stand so it stops happening as its very sore ! 

My husband has borrowed my car as his was squealing... ugh. So I'm not going anywhere all day. He dropped our eldest at school on his way to work and my mil will pick him up. So I'm just going to sit and watch an entire season of sex and the city . Thank you sky lol.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Why won't they do 40 week sweeps for second time mums?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla I know! Still 3 weeks till her due date :haha: It feels strange because she's only been home for two weeks - it kind of feels like the the first two weeks didn't happen. Although I had to go to the maternity unity yesterday on see the trial Dr and as soon as I saw the NICU sign above the door my stomach turned over. Apparently I'm not quite over it yet, I think I'm just ignoring it :dohh: 

Urgh tink I didn't have a shower either. I had G at 11.30 pm on Thursday but I was in high dependency until 6pm on Friday and I wasn't allowed to stand up so I didn't get a shower till Saturday morning. I was so gross! My poor dh had to help me change and clean up and a trainee removed my catheter so there was an audience :-( not classy at all!

Oh bless you angel :hugs: do you think you could change her mind? You're past your due date so I just don't see why it should matter? You could just cry at her? It was a lot cooler here overnight so hopefully the weather is cooling for a while :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Actually... my "period" pains are quite bad now. I might need some paracetamol to take the edge off them =/ and my back is killing me! =(


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - I hope the bh turn into something soon for you :dust: 

Pixie - that's understandable, a newborn is stressful enough without having to go through a long hospital stay and worrying about her health :hugs: 

AFM I'm not going into labour anytime soon, I get a lot of braxton hicks but that's due to an irritable uterus so I'm used to them coming and going now. I'm really sick of random ligament pain though, and shooting hooha pain when I walk/stand.

I'm trying not to think about the fact that ds was born this time next week as I'll be getting my hopes up for nothing! 

Angel - try and put your foot down at the appointment, the guideline is just that - there is nothing to say they can't give you one sooner.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Turn that frown upside down rhi! Labour watch is the only time you've got to be happy about being in pain! 

And since its not happening to us we'll be extatic about it :rofl:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Haha pixie... evil :haha: true though.


----------



## GeralynB

I'm 38+1 today and this is when my water broke with my son. Very unexpected to me because I didn't have any signs last time. I keep thinking now my water could break at any moment but I'm sure she'll make me wait until next Friday for my scheduled c section


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

That's exciting though geralyn. Only a week to go =)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, are we on labour watch for you? Exciting. Xx

The end is in sight Geralyn. Not long to go now. Xx

AFM, nothing. :-( xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Rhi, are we on labour watch for you? Exciting. Xx
> 
> The end is in sight Geralyn. Not long to go now. Xx
> 
> AFM, nothing. :-( xx


I wouldn't think so. To go this early after two 42weekers would be odd ? It's a nice thought though =) 

I took a couple of paracetamol and it hasn't really helped. It feels like day one of my period which for me is the most painful day. Basically back pain and menstrual cramp pains. Just like a period though I can basically ignore it if I stay busy; which ATM means cleaning my pit of a house :haha: I'm just warming up the steam cleaner now :haha: and I keep coming back on here to refresh for baby news !! Where are all the babies at ?!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, I'm sure the next baby born is you! 
Keep us updated. Xx


----------



## Lavochain

You ladies have made me repack my hospital case. Thank goodness too as I hadn't thought about taking a towel :blush:

Rhi - Fingers crossed it is something happening. I'm actually getting the same aches and pains as you so maybe that's a good sign for both of us? Wishful thinking...
I think we're due around the same date too.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Naughty queue jumpers you two! 
If this is it for both of you then I am super jealous. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sounds positive Rhi and Lavochain! 

I had such a lovely midwife!! I haven't seen her before despite her being listed as one of my 2 key midwives :dohh: She was fantastic about my anxiety, had loads of information and ideas. Aaaaaand she gave me a sweep and said I'm a good 2cm and she touched baby's head!!! Bishop score of 4 if that means anything to anyone. 

She was even fine and supportive of me checking my own cervix and pumping antenatally and gave me some syringes to store colostrum. 

It is amazing and scary that midwives can be so different. 2 weeks ago the lady I saw, although nice, said that there was no way I would get a sweep at this appointment! 

I've got a half hour walk home now! Wasn't expecting to have been examined let alone swept!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hope it will get things started for you :) and she sounds like such a nice midwife


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lavo it would be totally awesome if the pains amounted to something. Yeah I'm due on the 29th technically but I put it at 28th there was no point arguing with the midwife over a day though :haha: 

Lol teeny! 

OMG... I'm off to pack a towel also.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Angel that's awesome!! =) take care walking in this heat. If it's as warm for you as it round my way. :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

AngelofTroy said:


> Sounds positive Rhi and Lavochain!
> 
> I had such a lovely midwife!! I haven't seen her before despite her being listed as one of my 2 key midwives :dohh: She was fantastic about my anxiety, had loads of information and ideas. Aaaaaand she gave me a sweep and said I'm a good 2cm and she touched baby's head!!! Bishop score of 4 if that means anything to anyone.
> 
> She was even fine and supportive of me checking my own cervix and pumping antenatally and gave me some syringes to store colostrum.
> 
> It is amazing and scary that midwives can be so different. 2 weeks ago the lady I saw, although nice, said that there was no way I would get a sweep at this appointment!
> 
> I've got a half hour walk home now! Wasn't expecting to have been examined let alone swept!

I was examined at like 5am and was 3cm and then had a sweep after and she came that morning at 9 :lol: but I was having mild contractions from 3am 

So hopefully that sweep will do it for you!


----------



## Dory85

Just back from weigh in with Georgia. She's 6lb 15oz now but has dropped an entire centile so they want to push her tongue tie referral through. 

Good luck to all those ladies who might give birth over the next couple of days. I will be checking in as often as possible but my 3 year old is having surgery tomorrow so I expect to be pretty busy. 

Angel - I'm sure my bishops score was 5 when I was overdue with my first and had a sweep. I went into labour less than 48 hours later. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Lavochain

Don't worry Teeny I'll probably still be here in 4 weeks with a giant baby growing inside of me. 

I'm glad you got a good midwife Angel, mine has been supportive throughout and it does make the world of difference! Hopefully things will get going for you.

Dory- not got any advice obviously but I hope things all go well.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Dory- I have no clue about tounge ties etc but wanted to say good luck with everything. :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay for them agreeing to the sweep angel :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory i'm so confused why wouldn't they just do the tongue tie right away? they know it can cause feeding issues! so frustrating!!!!

so labor signs here. just. waiting. still very low, occasional lightning crotch. pressure. bh. more snotty plug. that's it. very exciting.


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> Sounds positive Rhi and Lavochain!
> 
> I had such a lovely midwife!! I haven't seen her before despite her being listed as one of my 2 key midwives :dohh: She was fantastic about my anxiety, had loads of information and ideas. Aaaaaand she gave me a sweep and said I'm a good 2cm and she touched baby's head!!! Bishop score of 4 if that means anything to anyone.
> 
> She was even fine and supportive of me checking my own cervix and pumping antenatally and gave me some syringes to store colostrum.
> 
> It is amazing and scary that midwives can be so different. 2 weeks ago the lady I saw, although nice, said that there was no way I would get a sweep at this appointment!
> 
> I've got a half hour walk home now! Wasn't expecting to have been examined let alone swept!

I'm so glad you saw a decent midwife, I have no idea what a bishops score is but it's great that she gave you a sweep! hopefully not long now for you. :happydance:

What did she say about pumping? any extra info is great as it's what I'm doing. 



Dory85 said:


> Just back from weigh in with Georgia. She's 6lb 15oz now but has dropped an entire centile so they want to push her tongue tie referral through.
> 
> Good luck to all those ladies who might give birth over the next couple of days. I will be checking in as often as possible but my 3 year old is having surgery tomorrow so I expect to be pretty busy.
> 
> Angel - I'm sure my bishops score was 5 when I was overdue with my first and had a sweep. I went into labour less than 48 hours later. Fingers crossed.

I hope Georgia's referral comes through quickly. I hope your dd's surgery goes well tomorrow :hugs:





mommyxofxone said:


> Dory i'm so confused why wouldn't they just do the tongue tie right away? they know it can cause feeding issues! so frustrating!!!!
> 
> so labor signs here. just. waiting. still very low, occasional lightning crotch. pressure. bh. more snotty plug. that's it. very exciting.

That is exciting! so many of you now so close to giving birth, I wonder who'll go first? :happydance::dust:


----------



## jalilma

20 days until my due date and I have a freaking cold! The world is a cruel place! I. Am. Miserable... And I'm also stuck at work for the next 10 hours!


----------



## GeralynB

jalilma said:


> 20 days until my due date and I have a freaking cold! The world is a cruel place! I. Am. Miserable... And I'm also stuck at work for the next 10 hours!

Oh no hope you feel better soon


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Jalilma I'm sorry you're not feeling good :hugs: I hope you're on the mend soon 

Dory is it usually a long wait to get tongue ties sorted? Has she dropped a centile since birth or more recently? G has dropped from above the 91st to the 50th and is now tracking the 50th line and they're really happy with that :shrug: it's great that they're helping to get the tt fixed though 

I love that little girls are easier to dress. Xander didn't wear clothes till he was about 6 months because I didn't want him uncomfortable in jeans or chinos. 

Georgia has got two little dresses that fit and my brother brought this round - I can't believe he casually turned up with a cardy after all the trauma we had trying to get her one :dohh:
https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-06/20160609_132127_zpswdr1jzkp.jpg


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi and Lavochain hope it's things getting going for you both.
Dory I hope the surgery for your little one goes well. 
Nothing really happening here just some occasional cramping. I'm glad of it though as I'd rather bubs stay put until ds impetigo has cleared


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - she looks so adorable in that outfit!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nawww pixie. So cute!!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Since the sweep I have had period cramps and irregular contractions.. Trying not to get my hopes up l as I had 2 unsuccessful sweeps with my son...

Losing lots if plug today though even before the sweep some was brownish tinged.


----------



## Lavochain

Jalilma - Hoping you feel better soon. I hate colds, they really are miserable at the best of times! 

Pixie - She is a beauty. I so get what you're saying about boys clothing. I found a comfortable little outfit today in M&S but they only had smaller sizes and I don't want to risk it with his growth being off the chart so far. :/

Fingers crossed Angel! 

Ugh. the heat is too much today. I'm regretting going out but I've bought a nice towel lol


----------



## Dory85

Angel, that really does sound promising.

Georgia wasn't referred for her tongue tie straight away because it's a posterior tie and only 1 in 3 are troublesome. As she was in scbu and wouldn't have been able to go to the clinic anyway they wanted to see how it went.

She dropped almost a centile after the first couple of weeks and they were hoping she would stay there but she's not quite following the line. It might be the cause of her reflux too which I am desperate to sort. Gaviscon is such a pain in the bum and only helps a little so I'd love to stop it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Oh fingers crossed Angel! 

Hope you're feeling better soon jailima. My DH has a cold atm and I'm terrified of catching it off him at this point! 

Hope everything goes well for your little ones Dory. Must be really hard for you :hugs: 

Georgia is so cute in her little outfit! I'm getting impatient now for my own teeny baby seeing all these cute pictures! I'm also desperate to know the gender so we can go shopping for some nice things, 90% of the clothes I have are completely plain white vests and grows. 

Lavochain I'm finding the heat awful as well! I was melting on the nursery run.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia has loads of gender neutral stuff from asda - it was the only things that fit lol. I can't wait to find out what you're having! Do you have a gut feeling?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think there is something nice about dressing newborns in the plain white grows ect but I still can't wait to go shopping :) not sure but Im leaning more towards a little boy, everyone in RL seems to have made their mind of what it 'definitely' is, although half are saying girl and half boy :haha: there was no nub in the scan pics so can't hazard a guess on those either!


----------



## jalilma

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Oh fingers crossed Angel!
> 
> Hope you're feeling better soon jailima. My DH has a cold atm and I'm terrified of catching it off him at this point!
> 
> Hope everything goes well for your little ones Dory. Must be really hard for you :hugs:
> 
> Georgia is so cute in her little outfit! I'm getting impatient now for my own teeny baby seeing all these cute pictures! I'm also desperate to know the gender so we can go shopping for some nice things, 90% of the clothes I have are completely plain white vests and grows.
> 
> Lavochain I'm finding the heat awful as well! I was melting on the nursery run.

Thank you... Me too.
I'm also super excited to find out what I'm having. A friend gave me all sorts of gender neutral stuff... Which I really appreciate... But I Am itching to buy cute little boy or girl specific things!


----------



## Lavochain

I really admire you ladies how have waited to find out. I woke up one day and booked a scan because I was so impatient!


----------



## joeybrooks

ok ladies. here goes. baby Leo was born this morning at 7.15am. It was far from the experience I had hoped for and another very traumatic labour.

They gave me the propess yesterday at 9am and by about 9pm they had to take it out as my pains were coming too fast. They examined me, which was complete agony and I was 3cm. because of this the pains and my rising BP they brought me to the delivery suite. I had diamorphine which was fab and really took the edge off and some gas and air. They were going to ask me to have an epidural for the BP but because I'd got to 5cm on my own she said if I'd rather I can just keep going, so I did. I was ready to push at around 6am and I was so delight that Id had such a lovely natural (painful beyond belief) experience and then it all went wrong. when the placenta cam out I lost so much blood. I told them that when I sat up it felt like there was still a baby in there so she checked me and I was just full of clots. The Dr had to reach up.and pull them all out to try to stop.the bleeding which was almost as sore as giving birth.

so there you have it, I have my beautiful baby boy and this is 100% my last baby. sorry of any of the message makes no sense, I haven't slept since Tuesday.


----------



## Boo44

Yessss Angel how amazing! I'm so excited for you come on labour!!

Georgia looks so cute pixie!

You can get nice soft comfy boys things too you know you just have to be a seasoned boy mum like me :haha: and look in the right places. H&M do fab boy leggings

Dory that sucks they haven't referred her yet. My friend had a baby 5 days ago and he's having his tongue tie snipped today! Hope it helps. Do you have very sore nipples?

Will attach a pic of Arthur in his summer outfit - he's all curled up as if he's still inside!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 35.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Boo44

Oh joey congratulations on the birth of Leo!!! <3 So sorry it was a difficult birth it sounds like you did amazingly xxx


----------



## Lavochain

Arthur is such a darling!! 

Joey congratulations. That sounds absolutely horrific, I'm sorry I can't say much more than I hope you recover soon. Welcome to the world Leo.


----------



## jalilma

Congrats Joey


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations on baby Leo. Sorry to hear about the trauma after birth. :-( 

Angel, good luck. It seems like things are definitely heading in the right direction. 

Arthur looks so adorable Boo. What a cutie. 

Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Joey - Congratulations on the birth of Leo, I'm so sorry for how things went, I hope you recover quickly :hugs: 


Boo - Arthur is adorable in his little outfit :cloud9:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Joey congratulations on the birth of precious baby Leo 

I'm so sorry you had such a difficult time. The exact same happened to me. The Dr literally put her whole hand in there and started dragging out clots and it was sloshing onto the floor. It was completely terrifying :hugs: 

How are you feeling now? I felt like I'd been hit by a truck the following day, be kind to yourself :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Joey congratulations on the birth of Leo - I'm so sorry it was another traumatic one for you.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats joey . Really sorry you didn't have an easier time. Hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Squig34

Joey i'm so sorry to hear that things turned out to be so traumatic again but so pleased to hear of baby Leo's safe arrival - congratulations! 

Pixie, Georgia is a cute little birdie!

Boo, such an adorable pic of Arthur :)

Get well soon Jalilma. 

Good luck Angel! So glad you saw a great midwife :)

Good luck Rhi & Lavochain, hope the pains turn into babies soon!

We are well but my milk supply, even it pumping, still isn't great. I'm ordering a new pump later - my friend lent me one which would be great except the funnel is really too small for my nipples. Also I need to try to fit in more skin to skin & let Róise suck around the boob. But I had a nap this afternoon & woke up late. The nap was awesome though. My ankles are also still hugely swollen. They keep telling me to rest with my feet up. I'm doing what I can, but realistically who has time to sit doing nothing for hours with a newborn?????


----------



## Lavochain

I hope you have more luck with your supply soon Squig. I'm really interested in hearing stories from you ladies who are Bfing. It is something that I really want to do but getting my head around the information is a lot, especially when my mum couldn't BF with me.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Massive congratulations joey and welcome to the world baby Leo! I'm so sorry it was another traumatic delivery :( but hope you're recovering well and that Leo is doing well. 

What causes clots to happen like that? 

Boo Arthur is so dinky looking :cloud9: 

Ooh I didn't know you were team :yellow: as well jalilma :) how exciting X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats on the birth of Leo Joey!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol squig I love the advice you get as a new mum. It will go down, I think it took about a week for me to be able to bend my ankles and maybe two to feel like my legs were mostly normal :shrug: the midwife told me if I didn't rest I would rehemmorage - just as I was on my way out through door to visit G in NICU. I just told her there wasn't much I could do about it and left :dohh: 

I'm sorry you're having supply issues, is Róise not satisfied after her feeds? Skin to skin really does help! Now that my supply has picked up I can feel the let down when G is rooting. Stings lol. 

Xander ditched me to go play at his friends after school and he's not home yet. It feels very strange! His mum text and asked if he could stay for tea, by the time he gets home it'll be bedtime. Easy night for me but he's never been to a friends before. He's only 4 and he's got a better social life than me! 
Angel and Rhi! Any achey progress?


----------



## Starlight32

Have been at hosp since Monday so haven't been online. Won't be home until tomorrow. Rough delivery. Popping in to say baby girl was born Tuesday 1231am thankfully healthily. Hoping to catch up on thread and update more next week.


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats on the birth of your LO. Wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Joey and Starlight...sorry for the rough deliveries


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Starlight. I hope recovery is quick for you. Enjoy baby girl. Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations joey and starlight. Sorry you both had rough deliveries, hope your recoveries are speedy :)


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - congratulations on the safe arrival of your little girl, I'm sorry that labour was rough :hugs: I hope going home goes smoothly and you have a speedy delivery.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations on the arrival of your little girl starlight. Glad to hear an update from you :) sorry it was a rough delivery, wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Starlight and joey! 

No progression here, still periody achey with some contractions but nothing regular, and finding it painful to sit in some positions. Rotating on my ball now. 

I wish I'd been more active earlier but DS has been sleeping so awfully that I needes a nap when I got back from my appointment. Now I regret it!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Congrats Joey and starlight! Sorry to read it was a difficult delivery for you both! :(

Still nothing here. Next appt is the am though so will have them check and see if any change at all in dilation/effacement although I must say I'm very doubtful


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats starlight. :hugs: 

MY pains died off about half way through the day. Kept my mind off them by cleaning the house etc so not sure when they went away. The dull ache in my back hasn't gone so I can only assume its from the way baby is sitting. 

Now it's the evening I'm entering my daily round of Braxton Hicks lmao... getting a bit silly now.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congratulations starlight


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations starlight can't wait to hear more details!

Squig hope your supply picks up soon! Pixie I have that awful letdown stingy feeling I can't stand it! Happens at random times of the day too! I'm not looking to long term BF though. I wish it would stop lol


----------



## Lavochain

Ouch! TMI but I feel like someone is rotating a knife inside my foof.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - time to start doing lunges I think!


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight congratulations - sorry it was rough though. Looking forward to hearing how you're doing. 

Sorry about your supply Squig - I found eating oats helped mine - lots of oat and raisin cookies did the trick!


----------



## Boo44

Hope it's quiet in here tonight because you're all off having babies....


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Starlight! Sorry to hear you had a rough time though!



Lil_Pixie said:


> Lol squig I love the advice you get as a new mum. It will go down, I think it took about a week for me to be able to bend my ankles and maybe two to feel like my legs were mostly normal :shrug: the midwife told me if I didn't rest I would rehemmorage - just as I was on my way out through door to visit G in NICU. I just told her there wasn't much I could do about it and left :dohh:
> 
> I'm sorry you're having supply issues, is Róise not satisfied after her feeds? Skin to skin really does help! Now that my supply has picked up I can feel the let down when G is rooting. Stings lol.

I'm not feeding her because my nipples are a bit flat so I can't get her to latch on by myself (she can & has latched before in hospital ). I've ordered nipple shields. I think I might be a little dehydrated which is hindering supply so I'm trying to drink more. Hopefully that will help a bit.

I must try eating porridge for breakfast too - i'd heard that before about oats but forgotten, so thanks for that tip :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Congrats Joey and Starlight on the deliveries of your little ones :) i hope recovery gets easier for you


----------



## AngelofTroy

Keep getting woken by contractions that I can't sleep through, but only one every half and hour or so.. :/ plus a constant periody ache.

If it continues like this I won't know whether OH or my mum (who is having my son) should go to work or what tomorrow.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

OMG angel I'm so excited for you! 

Do they work far away? Would it take long for them to come home if you needed them?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Not too far, OH is about 40 minutes but by train so it depends on timetables. My mum's school is only about half an hour by car I think. I expect because I'm making plans this will come to nothing now! :haha: 

I'm really hungry so come downstairs and eating a babybel cheese... :wacko:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Just had my show...


----------



## ehjmorris

Goodluck angel


----------



## Dory85

Just flying in before we set off to the hospital. 

Congratulations to Joey and Starlight. I hope you are enjoying your babies! 

Good luck to Angel. When I get home tonight hopefully you will have your new addition also.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Angel. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck angel! Although I can't say I'm not green with envy. :haha:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck angel :)


----------



## Boo44

Dory why are you going to hospital at that time of morning? Oh good luck Angel can't wait for news!!!

Anyone have any advice on grunting/straining babies? Arthur has taken to doing this for up to an hour after his night feed - he lies quite happily in his Moses basket and he doesn't cry he just lies there and intermittently strains and grunts and there's no way I can sleep! He's not constipated at all and has had his wind up. Is it just a phase to go through?


----------



## Tinky_82

Yay Angel! I hope things are progressing for you - how close together are the contractions now?


----------



## AngelofTroy

They've stopped :cry: no sleep and I was so sure this was it, came down to try to eat breakfast and the contractions just went. :cry: I don't know what to do now.


----------



## Tinky_82

Oh I'm sorry Angel - what a tease but your body is gearing up. Can you have a sleep this morning and then have a long walk?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh no and it sounded so promising!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Angel something similar happened when I had DS.. Painful contractions all through the night getting more intense and regular, woke up and had my show, more contractions.. then they stopped completely! But after a few hours of nothing they fired up again big time and I had my son 12 hours after. Fingers crossed they will return xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo Georgia is exactly the same but she has been like that since she was in hospital. Probably from a week old I think. She just grunts and makes a woodpecker noise and strains till her face is red and then goes back to sleep. Most nights I end up waking her for a feed because I've got sick of.jumping out of bed and she's still fast asleep. I feel so much more relaxed in the night than when I had xander though and I think that's because if I wake up I can hear her. 

She's not upset or in pain and she settles again so I haven't worried over it. Plus she did it all through SCBU (not sure about NICU since I wasn't with her as much) so I think they would have mentioned it if it was an issue :shrug: 

Angel I'm so sorry! Fingers crossed you're just getting a rest before round two :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - it's quite normal, albeit infuriating, I'm sure they'll pick up again in the day :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Oh no Angel, sorry everything stopped :( hope it all starts again soon! 

Boo, it's not the same thing but could be worth considering - Róise was snuffling around this morning indicating that she might want to wake soon & feed. Of couse she dropped off soundly again when I lifted her so I swaddled her legs & put her back down & she's still asleep 2.5 hours later.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I dno much about the grunting; i would have assumed either some kind of wind or constipation but if it isn't that then i don't know. 

I only just past being "full term" and i'm irrationally annoyed at any one whom dares to have a baby before me. lmao. I'm scrolling down f.b just now like " ohh bugger off" when i saw a birth announcement. I'm clearly just a bitter old cow lol. 

There is a girl on my f.b who recently(i suppose not so recent now but ya know) found out she was pregnant at like 29 weeks, and they gave her a due date that is FIVE days before me. So obviously i am enraged and if she goes into labour before me i will probably throw a strop :haha: I mean COME ON.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow 29 weeks not even knowing, I cannot imagine how lovely that would be!! I would be irrationally angry too!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I am so jealous of everyone's aches and pains that can be attributed to labour. I have nothing going on and I'm fed up! 
I know I'm not due yet, but come on baby already! Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

How are you feeling now Angel? Was Micah overdue? Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I can't decide whether I should be trying to relax and rest and get the oxytocin flowing, or going for a long walk/deep clean my kitchen floor!? There is so much conflictinf advice. I have had a nap and a warm bath and only getting 1-2 milder contractions and hour so maybe it is time to try being more proactive again. My 3yo has been watching scooby doo for nearly 2 hours anyway... :blush:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeah Micah was 10 days over but I had no false starts.. In fact my waters broke and I still had no contractions and had to be induced. So this is all new to me.


----------



## vaniilla

I know a bath is known for slowing things down so I wouldn't have again soon unless you're in active labour. I think with the symptoms and contractions you've been having this is most likely the real thing.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I agree with vanilla, i think the plug plus the contractions etc probably mean it wont be long, it's just decided to screw you about.


----------



## jalilma

Rhi... I feel your pain. My friend (with my exact due date) had her baby last week and my cousin (with a due date a week before me) had her baby yesterday.... And I just sit here Like 'that's it I'm going to be pregnant forever!'


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

jalilma said:


> Rhi... I feel your pain. My friend (with my exact due date) had her baby last week and my cousin (with a due date a week before me) had her baby yesterday.... And I just sit here Like 'that's it I'm going to be pregnant forever!'

:haha: yup! you are totally entitled to be miffed they skipped the line:haha:

one of my oldest friends is pregnant but she isn't due until the first week of August, HOWEVER she has the option of a csection as she had one previous so she is opting for that, she doesn't have the date yet but surely it will be at like 38 weeks ?! which puts her at mid July? and if i have another induction then it wont be until like the 9th/10th of july. I will rage if some how my friend due in august gets her baby first. Although i'm being silly as she wont be 38 weeks until like the 18th of July but look how close that is !! :haha: she has text me twice this week like "whens your due date exactly" and i'm ignoring her cos it will just be so she can badger me and make overdue comments etc. :growlmad:


----------



## AngelofTroy

My back is so sore :( I can actually see a slightly swollen patch at the bottom of my spine in the mirror, almost the size of my palm, is that normal?!


----------



## Boo44

Thanks everyone I'm beginning to think he's getting a bit constipated due to increasing his formula vs breast milk I remember this with his brother...

Angel do you have swollen legs or ankles? That swelling sounds like sacral oedema which is common in pregnancy. All the glamorous


----------



## AngelofTroy

Getting contractions again now, Dave is coming home as I am finding it hard to look after Micah while in pain.


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - sounds like things are going again :dust: hopefully today is your day!



AFM - I can't remember what movements are supposed to be like at 37 weeks? I've had a big reduction in movement the last 2/3 days, I'm still getting the odd wriggle and I felt a small movement earlier after poking my bump for ages but I don't know if I should be worried?


----------



## Tinky_82

Vaniilla it's probably fine but I'd call just to check. My little one has one or two quiet days and then goes nuts but this has always been his pattern. 
Angel glad things are going again - come on baby!


----------



## mommyxofxone

o0o0o0o0o0o0o0o00o0o angel! sounds promising! i hope this is it for you!!!!!! 


I was able to start timing my bh again last night, and def woke to a few during the night, and had a few this am. i also had some brown plug tinged with what looked like a really thin string of blood in it, i don't know if it qualifies as 'show' but it was there. it didn't look like the disgusting show i had with dd lol

so just hanging out and waiting! next appt is this am at 1115, i will try to update right after. can't wait to see if i've made any progress. you know if i actually had gone into labor last week instead of it being false like it was, baby would be a week old tomorrow. But noooooo he decided to stay in instead the little turd!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Little turd :haha: 

Vanilla it's always worth getting checked out. Has she perked up at all? 

Angel I'm so glad things have picked up again :dance: how're you feeling?


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Little turd :haha:
> 
> Vanilla it's always worth getting checked out. Has she perked up at all?
> 
> Angel I'm so glad things have picked up again :dance: how're you feeling?

Not really, her movements have been nowhere to be seen since around 10 this morning. I'm so anxious to call though, I still can't get the last call with them out of my head.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Definitely call! Didn't you call delivery last time? Can't you call the day unit it? 

Don't let them put you off hun, you're not making a fuss, you're concerned about your daughter :hugs: or (as I've always done) get your dh to call :haha:


----------



## Dory85

Surgery went well and we're home already (we had to be in the ward at 7am). I survived being away from Georgia for 7 hours, as did she and my husband. It's a massive reassurance as my eldest wouldn't take a bottle and my middle couldn't use one effectively because of his tongue tie. When I got home she was having sleepy snuggles.

Boo, Georgia grunts like an old man so loudly that it keeps us awake. Much worse than the cute guinea pig noises she makes during the day.

Good luck to everyone in labour :-O

Does anyone who has given birth have a baby with a spotty face? Georgia has has it really mildly for about 4 days but is like a teenager today!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory - yep! It's not cute at all :haha: I'm a picker as well and it kills me to not mess with them lol 

We gave G a bottle last night too - she had 2.5 oz and then slept for 4 hours! Dory how many oz does Georgia have? I thought she'd have more than that but she must have been full because she usually gets up every 2 hrs in the night


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh baby acne ! My oldest had that. Poor fella had it all. Baby acne then the worst cradle cap I had ever seen (the yellow scabbing type Ughhh) then he got eczema and that's slowly easing up at last (he will be 8 next week). But yeah If it's only little white dots I think that's milk spots ? That's what my mum calls um anyways lol. Poor babies. Lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ooh sounds promising angel! 

4 more days until I'm induced really hope baby decides to come beforehand!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Little turd :haha:
> 
> Vanilla it's always worth getting checked out. Has she perked up at all?
> 
> Angel I'm so glad things have picked up again :dance: how're you feeling?
> 
> Not really, her movements have been nowhere to be seen since around 10 this morning. I'm so anxious to call though, I still can't get the last call with them out of my head.Click to expand...

Call the day unit/fetal health ?


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Dory - yep! It's not cute at all :haha: I'm a picker as well and it kills me to not mess with them lol
> 
> We gave G a bottle last night too - she had 2.5 oz and then slept for 4 hours! Dory how many oz does Georgia have? I thought she'd have more than that but she must have been full because she usually gets up every 2 hrs in the night

She had 2 bottles of ebm while I was gone (7 hours and I fed before I left). First one was 3 oz and the second was 4oz. If they're mostly bf then their tummies will hold less than bottle fed. There's a calculation on Kellymom for working out how much to give. I used the scientific calculation of 'a bit more than she had in SCBU because she's bigger now). Hubby said she was satisfied and slept after so that's reassuring. I'm hoping to run another half marathon with my Dad next year before he packs up running so at the back of my mind I'm aware I should be able to run for an hour on an evening eventually.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Very painful now but not that close, between 15-20/minutes apart at the moment and hospital wants me to be having 2 in 10 minutes befire I go in. Feel like I will be in labour forever. :(


----------



## vaniilla

I've spoken to the labour ward and the main midwife's office before which had the rude staff, I might call DAU but I'm worried they'll turn me away and I'm also worried they'll tell me to go in as I'd have to take DS with me. :dohh: 

Angel - I hope they get closer soon for you, are you on the birthing ball?


----------



## karlilay

Angel I'm so so excited for you! Vanilla I would never say not to ring but I just want to reassure you that in the days leading up to Poppy being born, her movements slowed right down. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have been on and off my ball, and pacing and using my breast pump... Nothing is helping speed it up. The only thing that helped temporarily was sleep! I had a 15 minute nap and then was woken by the strongest contraction yet and then had several close togwther but then they spaced out again. I don't know what is going on anymore.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm sure you will have your baby by tomorrow :) good luck ! :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Vanilla any pick up with the movements? 

Sounds frustrating angel but I agree with rhi and think you'll have baby by tomorrow! X


----------



## vaniilla

Not much change here, felt what I thought was a wriggle earlier, I'm having horrible braxton hicks though and if I go in now they'll keep me for hours and hours again monitoring them just to watch them lead to nowhere :dohh:

Angel - I agree with the other ladies that you'll probably have your baby by the end of today. Hang in there, you're doing great.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Nothing is happening now :( rang midwife and she said have a nap :(


----------



## Starlight32

Just got home today and still catching up. Hope all are doing well though <3

Joey, congrats on your baby! <3

Hannah was born Tuesday at 12:31am. 8lbs 11 oz. 

I went to the ob office Minday morning to get checked to see if I should go to hospital. They said I was 6cm and to go have my baby! I got to the hospital and requested the epidural. Received it about 2 hours later then the dr broke my water. I was at 9cm four hours later and ready to push at 10cm not soon after. I pushed for five hours. During that time, I was seen by my ob, a midwife in the practice, and two L&D nurse. As it got closer to midnight, they told me that a c section is needed because baby girl was not fitting past the pelvic bone. I was so scared, however, I am thankful she arrived safely. 

Recovery has been a nightmare and I hate the way my belly looks. I love my baby girl and yes she was worth it but I cry every time I relive the c section in my mind. Mamas with previous sections, how were your recoveries? When do you feel normal again?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulations on the birth of baby Hannah :dance: 

Im So sorry you had to have a section after going through all that hun :hugs: 

Honestly my recovery from my section was great. The scar healed really quickly and there was very little pain. One thing I did notice was a burning pain when I sat up or lay down but other than that it wasn't painful really. Obviously you did all the labour and pushing too so you're going to be much more sore from that :hugs: 

I was left with quite an overhang in my tummy but I was already a big girl and Xander was 10lbs so I was massive. The scar itself is tiny, neat and completely invisible really. I struggle to see it so it wouldn't ever stop me from wearing a bikini if my stomach wasn't so trashed anyway

As for your stomach :hugs: hun you're only a few days pp. Your tum will still be swollen anyway but I think after a section that's even worse. It will go down I promise :hugs: 

I probably felt close to normal after two weeks ish. The only thing that lingered was a struggled to get up and down off the floor without support from a chair or the sofa or something. Also my stomach is.numb in a wide strip around the scar.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh starlight I'm so sorry for all you went through. :(


I'm back from ob and have had the news no change since last week- and tey made me schedule induction for june 29th if he doesn't come on his own. I'm so sad. I'm seriously freaking out I don't want to be induced.


----------



## Boo44

Starlight congratulations on the birth of Hannah wow what a good size! That sounds a bit like my first labour although i was induced. I also got to 10cm and he was back to back and forceps failed so I had the sections after all those hours of labour. I think I struggled for about 2 weeks pain wise then it was much better. I'm also numb around the scar still. I got my body back to its usual size by 6 months. I'm not that happy with my scar but it has been used again since then so it's worse! Give yourself a bit of time you'll be great X

Angel I have everything crossed she comes tonight xx

Pixie did you give Georgia EBM or formula? When I was expressing breast milk for Arthur he would down it and search for more! After a good bottle of formula he seems to settle right down. Today he's been draining 4oz bottles so I might need to start making up 5oz

Dory my Jack had baby acne it was really bad around 3 weeks until about 6 weeks poor little thing. I used to dread people looking in the pram lol!!! Arthur doesn't have spots (yet) but his skin is all peeling now including his face he's like a little snake!


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight sorry you went through all that and ended up with a section anyway. I think I remember you worrying she wouldn't fit through your pelvis. Give yourself time, you'll recover faster than you think.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Some of my contractions are so painful and last nearly 2 minutes, but then I get nothing for 20-30 minutes. Micah is staying at my parents expecting a baby to visit tomorrow. :( I'm giving up and going to bed but I can't sleep properly because every time I relax enough to sleep I get another contraction. I am so exhausted and stressed.


----------



## karlilay

I would ring labour ward back Angel, why can't you go in and be checked? If your in active labour they might break your waters? 

Congratulations Starlight on baby Hannah, sorry it was tough, I hope recovery is quick for you...x

Poppy had 5 day check today, she is such a chunk she obviously hasnt lost any weight and gained 2oz, so she's now at 8lb15oz.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Angel- really sorry things are moving so slowly I don't really know what to advise as I have no clue what to do. Sorry :hugs: still hoping to see a baby announcement from you in the morning! Good luck 

KArli- so cute =) mine were all little chunks who never lost any weight. I love a squishy baby haha.


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Angel - hope they get into a proper pattern soon. It must be frustrating.


----------



## Lavochain

Starlight - Sorry to hear about your experience, having never been through this before I have no advice but I hope you heal well. At least you have your little girl. 

Angel - How frustrating, fingers crossed your body will make its mind up and you'll have your LO tomorrow! 

Poppy is adorable and looks so snug&#10084;&#65039;

I've been having vague period like pains today and some serious braxton hicks but no sign of my plug or anything. I feel like I'm going to be pregnant forever.


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Angel.

Poppy is so cute! Róise was down to 4lb 15 at her 5 day check but the midwife felt it was most likely that she'd already hit her lowest weight the day before & was actually on her way back up. Plus it was still within the 10%.

Starlight sorry to hear that Hannah's birth didn't go as you'd hoped, but glad she is here safely. I am recovering well from my section but was advised to keep pre emptively taking the pain killers. That has really helped. I have some bruising which is a bit painful but my wound is healing well. Still very definitely have a belly though! Altho I think it's a bit smaller than it was. You're a few days behind me so take heart & give yourself a chance to rest & heal - you'very had a double whammy to your energy :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

In hospital now, but they ate still saying it is early labour. I am in so much pain and only 3-4cm :(


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- congrats on the birth of your daughter! Sorry you're having a tough recovery. Give yourself time. Hopefully you'll start feeling better soon.

Good luck Angel!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Been awake for the past hour and half with really painful contractions. They go on for about a minute and really really hurt :( but there's no regular pattern and I've not lost any plug? 

Good luck angel x 

Congrats on Hannah's birth starlight, I share my name with her :) I'm sorry you ended up having a section x


----------



## Squig34

Good luck as well Tinkerbelle! 

Hope things have progressed for you Angel.


----------



## karlilay

Aw Sqig I woulnt know what to do with a teeny one, all mine have been over 8lb, Your little lady sounds like she's doing great. How are finding everything. It's such a whirlwind isn't it... X

Hope everything's going well Angel. Don't be disheartened by 'early labour' I went in at 3-4 and my established labour was recorded as 37 minutes so things could just ramp up. So excited to hear from you.

Good luck to yout Tink, I never list any plug at all this time. Well I did just before I oushed and then it all came away at once and slid down my leg :sick: :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck Angel - I hope your little girl is here or very close to being. 

Tink - how are you doing?


----------



## AngelofTroy

She is here! Went from early labour to pushing her out in under 10 minutes!! Update later!!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congratulations Angel!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can't believe my girly is a week old already tomorrow! 

Going to get her weighed and her heal prick done today she's got colic aswell :( seems to be okay though at night just through the day it's worse


----------



## karlilay

AngelofTroy said:


> She is here! Went from early labour to pushing her out in under 10 minutes!! Update later!!!

Haha i just wrote this would happen. Maybe had a premonition! :) so made up for you, congratulations and can't wait to hear all about it... X


----------



## karlilay

Becyboo__x said:


> Can't believe my girly is a week old already tomorrow!
> 
> Going to get her weighed and her heal prick done today she's got colic aswell :( seems to be okay though at night just through the day it's worse
> 
> View attachment 950580

Aw look at her &#128156; Poppy had to haver heel stabbed twice yesterday cause she didn't bleed enough, nearly broke my heart in two lol. Hope Sydney's goes a bit better :) luckily this time I seem to have an easy baby, but I remember the colic and reflux, and constant stomach issues with Zach, and it's tough. Hope your ok. Have you tried some Dentinox or Infacol in her bottles in the day? You might be breastfeeding sorry, I think they can have it before then too. Might help a bit. :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Wow Angel congratulations! 

Becy she is so cute


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations Angel. I told you second babies were different ;-) 

I've bloody knackered. I've had about 4 hours sleep because Georgia had horrid wind all night and was at the hospital so early yesterday with Sophie.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Angel. Xx

Beccy, that picture is cuteness overload! Xx

Dory, sorry to hear you are so tired. Is hubby around to help you today that you may catch up on some sleep? Xx

AFM, woke up with such a headache. :-( Finally, down to one week until due date. No signs, symptoms or pains.


----------



## ehjmorris

Congrats angel :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Congrats angel. =)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations angel :)


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - I'm so sorry you had to have a section after going through all the pain and stress of labour :hugs: I wish you a speedy recovery.

Angel - Massive congrats! I'm glad you didn't have to wait too long at the hospital.

Tinkerbelle - any updates? :dust:


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> Becyboo__x said:
> 
> 
> Can't believe my girly is a week old already tomorrow!
> 
> Going to get her weighed and her heal prick done today she's got colic aswell :( seems to be okay though at night just through the day it's worse
> 
> View attachment 950580
> 
> 
> Aw look at her &#128156; Poppy had to haver heel stabbed twice yesterday cause she didn't bleed enough, nearly broke my heart in two lol. Hope Sydney's goes a bit better :) luckily this time I seem to have an easy baby, but I remember the colic and reflux, and constant stomach issues with Zach, and it's tough. Hope your ok. Have you tried some Dentinox or Infacol in her bottles in the day? You might be breastfeeding sorry, I think they can have it before then too. Might help a bit. :hugs:Click to expand...

She weighs 7lb 4.5oz now so I'm happy she's gaining was worried as she wasn't taking much milk but apparently I was the same as a baby fell asleep lol! I was combining aswell she latches really well but I never brought a pump as I wasn't sure what I wanted to do etc .. But I'm sure my milk is making her have stomach pain she seems ok with bottled :shrug: but at least I gave her abit of mine. 

Heel prick she cried but only a little they couldn't get blood from her easily either said she's not a very good bleeder :lol: I have Infacol which I think may be helping well it's better then it was with her screaming randomly was awful :(


----------



## Squig34

Brilliant news Angel - congratulations! 

Karli/Becy - Róise had to get 3 heel pricks & still the midwife wasn't sure they'll accept it...

Becy Sydney is very cute!

Thanks Karli what surprises me most is how much time it takes looking after a newborn who sleeps so much!

Tentatively my milk supply seems to be improving but I've also got a new pump today so will try it out later - I need bigger flanges.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

For the ladies who's babies are yet to have their heel prices done if you put socks or booties on over their baby grow on the day to keep the baby's feet warm it really helps. Georgia's feet were a mess of cuts because she was having blood gasses done every few hours. 

Angel huge congratulations! I'm so glad it didn't take too long :hugs: 

Tink hope all is well! I'm so excited we have so many babies now! 

Georgia had me up all night long. She didn't settle at all till 1am and then she had me up every hour or so till 6 :-( Carl got up with her then though and left me in bed till 10.30 which was amazing. He even sterilised a bottle and defrosted some ebm to give her a bottle so I could sleep longer. Unfortunately he defrosted 3oz and the little madam wanted 3 oz and a quarter lol. She stayed awake for another hour till he got me upto feed her. Had a 2 minutes feed and is still asleep 2 hours later :haha: little sod! 

:hugs: Dory- fingers crossed tonight will be better!


----------



## Boo44

Yay Angel!! Can't wait to hear the news x


----------



## Boo44

Matchsticks for pixie today :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Officially fed up =( can't even do anything. Went into town this morning to buy wrapping paper but couldn't even manage that. My bp is so low that I just feel about ready to collapse at any moment. When I got home I checked it and it was at 81/52 which I think is quite low ? I has this problem in my last pregnancy except I actually did pass out in public. Shameful lol. 
SO I'm bored basically. Feel like in just gonna be Sat about for weeks missing out on the summer =(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi i hear you. i have the low bp too. that and the spd and i can barely move. Simple trips to the bathroom can be excruciating and i'm sick of all of it. :(

i'm so jealous seeing all the babies!!!!

Angel so happy for you being all done with all of it now!!!! hope it was a good birth experience!


dh and i dtd last night and since i've been losing more brownish tinted mucus plug, some have little bits of blood in it but it's not loads, just bits. Hoping its from dtd instead of the check i had, since i had nothing after the check.

39 weeks for me and teeny today <3 really hope i can meet my boy soon.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I've not had sex in so long that I think I have forgotten how :haha: hopefully it's the start of something mommy! Maybe I should have sex. My poor dh did suggest it a few days ago and I said "let's not get carried away with anything too drastic just yet" haha. Poor fella.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Angel!
I actually got a decent sleep last night. I usually sleep with my son but DH did last night but I'm still exhausted today. Everything is tiring! I can't wait to be back to my normal self and not have my back a hips hurting all the time.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Baby Henry was born this morning at 7:30am weighing 7lb 1oz :cloud9: 

Really pleased with delivery compared to last time as well. Will update more later :) 

Congrats angel! 

Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh wow another baby.... congrats !! =) 


Green with envy lol.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations tinkerbelle :)


----------



## vaniilla

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Baby Henry was born this morning at 7:30am weighing 7lb 1oz :cloud9:
> 
> Really pleased with delivery compared to last time as well. Will update more later :)
> 
> Congrats angel!
> 
> Xx

Congratulations on your little boy! I'm glad to hear labour went well.


----------



## Lavochain

More new arrivals! Congratulations Angel and Tinkerbelle. I'm so jealous! All the best to you both. Henry is a beautiful name too! 

I totally understand how you are feeling Rhi, everything is a chore now and I want to enjoy summer too. My OH is busy doing our garden and all that I've managed is to buy a shed. Not all that exciting. It doesn't help when our next door neighbours have their adorable grandson over, he's only 11 weeks and it makes me feel like I'm missing out on a squishy baby in this nice weather.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations on your little prince Tinkerbelle. Gorgeous name too. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I woke up today and I just feel like I will be pregnant forever! I just can't imagine going into labour anytime soon. I know it's a ridiculous thought but labour feels like it's a long way away. :-( xx


----------



## Boo44

Oh tinkerbelle how exciting! Congratulations!! Gorgeous name :cloud9: that was one of our choices too!


----------



## Tinky_82

Huge congratulations Tinkerbelle x


----------



## GeralynB

Tinkerbelle congrats on your yellow bump turning blue!


----------



## Tinky_82

Teeny I feel exactly the same - don't feel I'll be going into labour anytime soon!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Today is the first day I've actually really felt like it strangely. Perhaps because we are on the countdown now. I noticed that both of us and Mommy are next in line as the regular posters. 
Come on babies. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you everyone :) 

Labour seemed easier and a bit less painful than last time but the after pains are killing me! They feel as bad as labour contractions. Didn't have this with DS1 at all. Hoping they've eased dramatically by tomorrow.


----------



## Starlight32

Congrats Angel and Timkerbelle <3


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations tinkerbelle. 

I still feel nauseous at the thought of the after pains I had. I took paracetamol half an hour before feeding as much as I could without overdosing (possibly a bit easier for me because I was on timed feeds).


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations on the new babies, tinker belle and angel :hugs: 

Not feeling anything here, literally no indication that I'll be in labour anytime soon. Everyone in our house is hot and grumpy as well, ready for little man to show up and shake things up!


----------



## Lavochain

My tummy is really hard and low tonight and I'm getting all sorts of aches and pains. I also feel really grumpy and hormonal, I could argue with a brick wall right now, in fact I was earlier as the plaster keeps falling off when we move pictures!! :wacko:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congratulations Tinkerbelle!
And on :blue:


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Tinkerbelle! & doubly exciting to fid out you are team :blue:

I put 2 pairs of socks on Róise & the babygro had feet & still there wasn't enough blood...

Trying out my new breast pump. Expressing one side (I only have one flange of this size to try) & the other boob is leaking a bit...

I was babywearing earlier for the first time! Tried to post a pic but it's too big to upload apparently so i'll have to try to resize it.


----------



## karlilay

I didn't have after pains with the other two, the pains I had with Poppy were horrendous. Lasted for three days hear enough and way worse than any of my contractions... Keep up with the paracetamol/ibuprofen :)

Lavochain, I hope it leads somewhere for you. &#10084;&#65039;

I'm watching some re runs of One Born..... I would do it 100x more. So amazing!


----------



## GeralynB

I'm having a lot of cramping going on and just feeling exhausted. I wonder if I'll make it until next Friday.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Same here ladies. Just feel like I'll be pregnant forever! I mean I have the bh and so forth that can be time able but never geting worse/turning into anything closer so just waiting. So bummed


----------



## AngelofTroy

A lot has happened here so I will just copy and paste frim my journal. 

Juniper Rosemary Ann was born this morning at 3.05am, she is in Nicu at the moment as she has a suspected infection and trouble with blood sugars and oxygen levels. I will probably be in a few days and she isn't in the room with me she is on antibiotics and oxygen and expected to improve soon.

The birth was bizarre! I was in a lot of pain for a long time but was only in 'early labour' and they tried to send me home.. Then evrntually let me stay but didn't want to fill the pool as I wasn't in active labour yet... I was in so much pain by then I asked for an epidural but they said it was too early.. Then all of a sudden my waters broke and she was born within less that half an hour! Apparently my 'active labour stage' was 10 minutes!!

I am pumping and hand expressing colostrum every 3 hours but Juniper is fed through a glucose drip and nil by mouth at the moment, she did feed early on abmnd I was allowed to pacify her using the breast in the evening. She gets fractious in the incubater as she wants to suck but I don't want to give a dummy really in case it interfears with bf.


----------



## AngelofTroy

She is off o2 now actually and ok on high flow air.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel congratulations again - what a beautiful name! Absolutely stunning :cloud9: it sounds like a very kind persons name

I'm so sorry to hear she's in NICU :hugs: it's a very scary place. How are you feeling? That's great that she's off the oxygen already, I think sometimes they just need a bit of help to get started and then they pick know straight up again. Have they said what the infection is or how long she'll be on antibiotics? 

Are you not able to get her out to feed her when she's fussing? The nurses in our NICU gave G sucrose to calm her down when she was hungry before she started to have any milk and that really helped. Fingers crossed you can feed her soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thank you, I've only been allowed to 'feed' her once since she went to nicu but it did help. I hope we will get to try again tomorrow. Just got 0.6ml for her when she's ready. :) Midwife told me to try to sleep a bit longer now, as lack of sleep will hinder the bf... Not sure whether i should or stick to expressing 3 hourly. :/


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I just got up once through the night to express about 3 am. Georgia gets up 4-5 times a night to feed but my supply has been fine x


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Angel, I love her name. Sorry she's in the nicu but hopefully she'll be home very soon.


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm still in hospital. not recovering great from haemorrhage. Leo isn't latching so I'm pumping. good supply as I got 100 ml after 30 mins on both boobs. hope that with the right support I can get him latched as exclusive pumping is killing me and I could sustain it.

as much as I just wasn't home I am keen to make sure I'm better first. loving all the babys being born.

I can hand on heart say no more babies for me. I think a third pregnancy would be viewed as a suicide attempt.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Joey that's exactly how I feel. I told my dh I was sad because I felt like the decision had been taken out of my hands and the option of no3 was no longer available. He told me he was genuinely afraid that he'd be leaving the hospital without me or Georgia after the last one and he's making an appointment for a vasectomy asap :dohh: 

It seems so crazy that some people just find it so easy to make babies and can even deliver without any medical support at all and others would probably die if left to their own devices. 

That's excellent pumping! Sorry he's not latching :-( is he too sleepy or just not able to latch? Fingers crossed it's easily solved! I despise expressing, I think it might be a form of torture 

Have you had a blood transfusion? I felt much better after the transfusions bit they're still seriously gross :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Joey that sounds rough. Hopefully he gets the latch sorted soon. I've only really ever expressed by hand as I could never get on with my pump. :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

I've asked for a transfusion as it worked so well last ti.email but they are reluctant. my haemoglobin was 7.5 and has gone to 8.3 so as it is rising I don't think they will. I know it's not something they do likely but they could practically cure me in a few hours where as it will take months on iron tablets. 

I was so chuffed with how my labour had gone, I'd handled the pain so well and although agonising it was a positive experience. my mum had just left and was delighted and then I told them I didn't feel like I could sit up as there was something in my tummy. They kinda brushed it off until the bleeding started then they felt my tummy and discovered I was filled with clots. The Dr said the procedure she carried out would normally be done under GA but she hadn't time so I had just the gas and air and it was actually worse than delivering the baby.

so I am absolutely done. I am lucky to be here after two life threatening labours and I have two of the healthiest most handsome boys any mummy could wish for. Def time to count my blessings.
I spoke to a lactation consultant who has recommended some great nipper shields. she had given me one to try out and Leo was able to get a good hold of it. my nippers are just really flat and a bit inverted, so whilst I have a great supply and he is eager, we just can seem to get him latched naturally.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Here she is :) 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160612_091343_zps3z6hregx.jpg


----------



## karlilay

Oh angel <3 <3 All her hair! How is she today? Beautiful. 

Joey i'm so sorry for you, to go through such a positive labour and then the trauma. Big hugs xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

She is a beauty Angel. I hope she has a quick recovery. Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Joey, hopefully they will relent and give the transfusion. It does seem silly to prolong treatment if it could be sorted swiftly. 

I'm so sorry to hear that some of you ladies have had traumatic times and poorly babies. I am thinking of you all. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - she's beautiful, I hope she's able leave nicu soon.

Joey - I have pretty flat nipples too, have you considered using the pump just for a few minutes at a time to draw them out? I'm glad the nipple shields are helping, hopefully it'll get easier as he gets bigger.


Afm - I've finally stopped feeling this pregnancy is going too slow, I'm trying to enjoy what's left of it as realistically it's the last time I'll be pregnant, as much as I'd love a third there is no way I am going through surgery and years of ttc. In my mind I've still got another 3 weeks and a bit to go before I'll consider myself overdue so I'm just taking every day as it comes.


----------



## Lavochain

What a little angel with all that hair! She has a beautiful name too<3


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Joey. When I had Xander my hb went down to 6.1, I had two transfusions and was discharged when it got to 8.6 I think. 

This time it was 7.9 when I had the second transfusion but I have no idea what it was when I was discharged. I know I'll still be on iron tablets for months though :-/ 

They'd put two units of blood aside for me because they'd had to match my antibodies but they had a hard time getting the second one for me. I think in the end it was the consultants not letting me leave HDU that talked them round. The blood people didn't think I needed the second one and didn't want to give the blood up. I suppose it's their job to preserve what they have :shrug: 

Have they given you fluids? As well as the two transfusions I had 4 or 6 bags of fluid and something with jelly in the name but I can't remember what it was called. The combination definitely helped me feel better though. I had baby on the Thursday night and I felt dizzy and lightheaded even sitting upright for 5 minutes to visit G in NICU. By the next day I felt fine as long as I was lay down but I wasnt even able to stand to walk 5 steps to the loo till about 6pm. By Saturday so 48 hrs ish pp I felt tons and tons better. 

Once I started to feel better I recovered quickly but the first few days were rough :hugs: I really hope you start to feel better soon. Keep pushing for a transfusion if you feel like you need one - it can't hurt to try :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hugs joey sounds really tough :hugs: 

Ahh she's beautiful angel x 

I'm home now. Feels so strange! My DS adores his baby brother, it's so sweet to see :cloud9: 

Mini rant but people's facebook etiquette has really annoyed me. I barely go on mine and didn't even post anything about the pregnancy. Anyway within two hours of me giving birth DHs dad had it announced on his page with me tagged to it. Luckily my settings require me to allow tagged stuff onto my wall first but if they didn't then it would have gone up there before I'd even had the chance to tell my friends and other close family members! Then my mum posted an announcement today without asking with a picture of me holding Henry in hospital all sweaty with no makeup and bird nest hair. I bloody hate facebook.


----------



## joeybrooks

They Def won't do the transfusion. I'm disappointed as I know it would make me feel better but u did try. I think my levels are now over 8. funny thing is that first time they talked me into it and this time I'm begging for it. I think they need to remember that when levels are low in new mothers it's not like a normal patient who might be able to straight home to bed to rest. that should be a factor in their decision making.


----------



## vaniilla

Joey - what do they suggest you do? I'm not very clued up on it but I don't understand why they won't give you a transfusion, what's the alternative? 

Tinkerbelle- that would cause a big argument for me, I would have to tell them both to remove it from their facebook immediately, it's not their news to share and they have no right to put things up without your permission!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm having breast feeding issues. Any words of advice? I'm clueless so sorry if my post seems stupid. 

Hannah lost more than 10% of her birth weight by discharge. She latches great but won't suck much even after stimulation. She will either latch, suck a few, then stop and fall asleep. Or she will latch, suck, unlatch, cry/ be frustrated. I saw 4 lactation consultations at the hospital and they all said latch looked great, just keep to keep her awake. That's been very difficult and frustrating to us both. 

I decided to try pumping Friday. I barely got anything out. Is that normal? It was white so I think my milk had come in. 

Since I didn't have anything to feed her after pumping, we started supplementing formula Friday. She did gain 2 oz from Friday to Saturday and has started having poopy diapers. We have continued using formula and now only bf occasionally because I feel like I can't trust bf to give her enough to gain weight. Usually I attempt bfing then give the formula. 

The pediatrician was useless when I asked about supplementing. She was really pushing the bf and now I feel like I can't just go to formula. I want to bf but it's causing a lot of stress :(. 

I'm still pumping, but with both breasts combined, I only express maybe 20 ml each 20 min pumping session. Is that typical? It doesn't seem like a lot.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight you have to do what you feel right with. Bfing is not easy. At all. It's a pain in the ass esp in the beginning. I know a girl who tried for so long and her dh gave her such a hard time but finally she gave up it made her so depressed and poor thing didn't need to feel that way!!! Ignore the ped and go with your gut. If it's not making you happy and you're feeling stressed then your body is telling you something I think. 

Angel I love her name!!!! 

I'm so jealous. I lost some brown looking tinged plug last night had some stronger contractions then nothing. So still here. And I'm miserable. I could cry over everything right now I'm so depressed.


----------



## Boo44

Starlight it's really difficult - supplementing with formula is what I had to do to keep Arthurs blood sugars up when he was premature and wasn't latching well. He did eventually latch a bit better and I supplemented with expressed milk in a bottle for a while. He wasn't gaining weight with just breastfeeding and lost 9%. Eventually I didn't need to supplement any more and could just BF but i still chose to give a bottle of formula each evening. His weight gain has been pretty poor and he still looks tiny and quite skinny! 

Supplementing with formula will affect your breast milk supply unless you sit and pump every single time you give a bottle which isn't for everyone and is super hard! It's a bit of a rock and a hard place!

If you want to breastfeed get support from lactation consultants and professionals who know how to overcome almost every single problem from lack of weight gain to tongue tie to poor latch etc. I think dory might be able to give advice on all that too

If you decide BF isn't for you don't feel bad. Sometimes doing a mix of both works well for people. It's an extremely emotional time as it is and trying to do something to please other people just isn't the best thing!

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Also - I only ever got sort of 2oz when I pumped for about 20 mins. I think some people Can get loads but not me!


----------



## Lavochain

I've been having backache and stabbing pains all day and have just started having period like cramps along with tightening... I don't want to take too much from this but at least my body seems to be thinking things over. I haven't had any kind of show yet though, just increased discharge. :shrug:


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight - you have to do whatever is best for your family. A stressed out mama is no good for anyone. Don't let the doctor or anyone else pressure you into something that you don't want to do. 

Just got back from the doctor with my son and he has another ear infection. I'm glad I took him in because I knew he wasn't acting normal and don't want him to be sick especially since I'm having the section Friday


----------



## karlilay

Not long for you now Geralyn, sorry to hear your little boy isnt well :( I hope hes better soon.

Lavochain, all sounds promising, like your body is getting ready :)

Starlight, i cant offer any support or advice on BF as i have never done it, but just want to say i hope you don't feel too pressured and you make a decision you are happy with in regards to feeding. Poppy has had formula from day one is is thriving, she gained 3oz now since birth, its not all bad <3


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sounds like good signs lavochain :) 

Hope your son is better soon geralyn :hugs: 

Im breastfeeding Henry but he only feeds for a few minutes and isn't interested after that. They said really should be looking at ten minute feeds minimum so I am hoping they will start lasting longer. He just sleeps all the time and never really opens his eyes when he is awake. I also can't get him to burp afterwards? Just hoping it's newborn sleepiness and he'll be properly feeding soon. 

Hope things pick up with feeding starlight and you get the right help and advice and find whatever suits you both x


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight- I remember being told that how much you express is not a reflection of much breast milk you produce so don't be disheartened by how much you're getting, some will get loads and others will get drops but still be able to feed perfectly well. Check for wet nappies and bowel movements which will all indicate she's getting enough.

I would suggest seeing a consultant again but mentioning that it's impossible to keep baby awake (we had this problem even with formula feeding) don't let the doctors put you off, there will be a solution to your problem and I'm sure it will be one many women have experienced the same worries and they should reassure you. Have you tried speaking with la leche league? I've heard they've got great phone advisers and might point you in the way of someone.


Also post in the breastfeeding section , there are quite a few breastfeeding support ladies on here.


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks ladies. I don't know what to think :(

My milk supply seems really low based in pumping, even before we started formula. Before starting formula, I got less than 10ml (which is about 0.34 oz) from both breasts combined in a 30 min pumping session. Doesn't that seem low?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Juniper is being fed on a glucose drip, I am expressing colostrum as an extra but only getting 0.5ml each time. :( I hope my milk comes in tomorrow. She is off the oxygen and high flow air and in a normal cot wearing proper clothes, but tests show it is definitely some sort of infection, they have done a lumbar puncture this afternoon to test for meningitis. We should get the result tonight. It is very scary.


----------



## Lavochain

All of the best to Juniper<3 and fingers crossed!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Thanks ladies. I don't know what to think :(
> 
> My milk supply seems really low based in pumping, even before we started formula. Before starting formula, I got less than 10ml (which is about 0.34 oz) from both breasts combined in a 30 min pumping session. Doesn't that seem low?

believe it or not around half an oz can be normal, especially in the earlier days. 

A lot of things will have an impact - how often you are expressing, if you're using massage/warm compress before, which type of pump you're using. Do your breasts feel full after pumping? the pump may not be efficient at emptying them. 

I would aim to pump for a minimum of 15 minutes but an absolute maximum of 30 as it'll just make you sore otherwise. 

Don't feel guilty or feel that you have to pump, it's very stressful and doesn't work for everyone, I would focus more on getting baby to breastfeed as it will be easier in the long run if that is what you want.

Is she sleepy after every feed? if she's more awake after formula I would try on formula first and then switch to breastfeeding for the rest of the feed until she starts to stay on for longer if possible. 


this is the la leche league site https://www.lllusa.org/locator/



AngelofTroy said:


> Juniper is being fed on a glucose drip, I am expressing colostrum as an extra but only getting 0.5ml each time. :( I hope my milk comes in tomorrow. She is off the oxygen and high flow air and in a normal cot wearing proper clothes, but tests show it is definitely some sort of infection, they have done a lumbar puncture this afternoon to test for meningitis. We should get the result tonight. It is very scary.

I'm really sorry to hear that it's an infection, hopefully it'll be something that can treated easily with antibiotics I hope the results come back asap :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

I'm really sorry for a super quick post but my eldest isn't well (2 days after surgery) and I'm home alone.

Starlight- please don't worry about the volume you express. It has absolutely so indication of actual supply. Baby is much more efficient at feeding and this is reason most mums who chose to exclusively express end up quitting; because their supply dries up due to not enough stimulation.

Get your gorgeous baby and have skin to skin (no such thing as too much). Keep offering breast before formula and let her suckle. Even if she gets no nutritional value from it she will be stimulating your milk production. You should aim to offer at 3 hourly intervals.

Don't feel bad about the formula. I told myself it was medicine which would help her to get well. The most important thing is that your little girl is fed!

Definitely Google La Leche League and get in touch with them. I have had heavy support from them which each of my children and it's all free.

Best piece of advice I can give is to be wary of anyone that calls themselves a Lactation Consultant. Check that they are IBCLC certified. Most who make the claim have simply done a short course a d are no more knowledgeable than you or I. There are ALWAYS ways to improve latch. IBCLC consultants are also properly trained to assess the hardest to spot tongue tie which can have huge impacts on milk transfer we hence weight gain.


----------



## GeralynB

Angel- I hope everything is ok with Juniper. That's definitely scary


----------



## Dory85

Oh and strip off Hannah and change her nappy before EVERY feed. I was encouraged to do this in SCBU and still have to do it now. Wind her on your knee too, not over your shoulder because babies love that and just go to sleep lol.

Angel - sorry you're going through this. In my experience, if she's improving already its unlikely to be meningitis but what matters is that they will have started the treatment regardless. I think meningitis is the first infection they screen for in neonates. I know it was the first screen they did when Georgia was rushed back to SCBU and when Aaron was unwell (but he had classic symptoms too). As you know Aaron did have late onset meningitis and has no residual effects now. Consider me virtually holding you hand via the web. We're all here to listen.


----------



## Dory85

Angel, did they tell you what her CRP is? That will have been the infection marker that made them decide to do a lumbar puncture.


----------



## Boo44

Thinking of juniper and hoping she is back with you soon xx don't worry about your milk day 3/4 is common for it to come in x


----------



## AngelofTroy

Dory85 said:


> Angel, did they tell you what her CRP is? That will have been the infection marker that made them decide to do a lumbar puncture.

Thank you :hugs: her CRP was 5 yesterday but jumped to 44 today.


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> Dory85 said:
> 
> 
> Angel, did they tell you what her CRP is? That will have been the infection marker that made them decide to do a lumbar puncture.
> 
> Thank you :hugs: her CRP was 5 yesterday but jumped to 44 today.Click to expand...

I'm sorry :-( that is a huge jump for a baby. Let us know how things go because I'm sure we're all checking in. I wish you were local - I feel like I need to bring you things!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh Angel I just want to squidge you :hugs: 

Juniper is stunning, I'm so glad to hear she's off the air support and wearing clothes. I'm sorry she's got the infection. Like Dory's Georgia my Georgia also had to have a lumbar puncture to check for meningitis. Her infection turned out to be sepsis and the lp came back clear thankfully. Obviously we can't know what the results will say for juniper but she's being so well monitored whatever the infection is they're getting on top of it right away. Georgia was being treated for sepsis from birth, long before they had the results and I'm sure they're doing the same with your precious girl and treating her based on your circumstances :hugs: 

Please check in and let us know how she's doing when you can. It's such a scary time :hugs: were all here to listen :hugs: 

Dory do you know anything about those results? Georgia's was 107 at birth and dropped to 0.6 at discharge. I did wonder what the scale was and whether 107 was high or relatively low etc. The Dr's were very vague I think to spare us worry, plus the bulk of Georgia's investigations happened while I was in HDU so it was over before I even knew about it.


----------



## Tinky_82

Angel so sorry Juniper has an infection - I hope it's not meningitis and she starts to improve soon. It must be so scary - thinking of you and little Juniper :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thinking of you and juniper Angel :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh Angel I just want to squidge you :hugs:
> 
> Juniper is stunning, I'm so glad to hear she's off the air support and wearing clothes. I'm sorry she's got the infection. Like Dory's Georgia my Georgia also had to have a lumbar puncture to check for meningitis. Her infection turned out to be sepsis and the lp came back clear thankfully. Obviously we can't know what the results will say for juniper but she's being so well monitored whatever the infection is they're getting on top of it right away. Georgia was being treated for sepsis from birth, long before they had the results and I'm sure they're doing the same with your precious girl and treating her based on your circumstances :hugs:
> 
> Please check in and let us know how she's doing when you can. It's such a scary time :hugs: were all here to listen :hugs:
> 
> Dory do you know anything about those results? Georgia's was 107 at birth and dropped to 0.6 at discharge. I did wonder what the scale was and whether 107 was high or relatively low etc. The Dr's were very vague I think to spare us worry, plus the bulk of Georgia's investigations happened while I was in HDU so it was over before I even knew about it.

I'm an adult nurse but work on am Acute Medical Unit so know a little but about infection markers. 

On its own the CRP is just an inflammatory marker so is indicative of infection and the severity of it. It would normally be looked at with the white cell count and whether / how fast they are both rising. 

In my experience less than 4 is healthy. Up to 40ish indicates mild infection/viral. From there up to 200 is significant infection that requires immediate antibiotics. If sepsis is suspected they would also do a lactate level that would tell them more. The higher the number the greater the infection. The only case of bacterial meningitis I've come across (during my training) the CRP was greater than 200 and I've never seen anyone else with levels that high (but I don't work in ITU).

When G was in SCBU a full term baby was being treated for infection and her CRP was 137. It was the highest the unit had ever seen so she was isolated and screened for Meningitis. She was negative and got to go to the ward for trans care the next day


----------



## AngelofTroy

Not meningitis! :)


----------



## vaniilla

That's fantastic new Angel :D


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I'm so glad! That's wonderful.news. have they said what they think it is? 

I really hope tomorrow is a better day for you :hugs: has feeding got any easier now she's in a cot?


----------



## Dory85

Wonderful news Angel :-D


----------



## Boo44

Thank goodness angel!!!! Hope you get big juniper cuddles very soon


----------



## Tinky_82

Great news angel!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Angel I'm so glad! That's wonderful.news. have they said what they think it is?
> 
> I really hope tomorrow is a better day for you :hugs: has feeding got any easier now she's in a cot?

Feeding isn't great as she isn't that hungry on the drip, but I'n seeing an infant feeding specialist nurse tomorrow and expressing every 3 hours as well as small feeds when she wants them.


----------



## Boo44

Funny day for me today as this was the date of my elective C section and instead Arthur is exactly one month old! Bittersweet as I missed a lot and we've had to find our way with a prem baby, but his delivery was such an achievement and I'm happy I'm not being operated on today! :flower:


----------



## vaniilla

Happy one month Arthur :flower:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo that's so strange! G was supposed to be here this week too - she was coming at 38 weeks because of the cholestasis but we didn't have a date yet. 

I'm very glad that you didn't have to get chopped, they won't be prem for long :hugs: soon out babies will be term and then time will start in terms of their development. I'm sure the Georgia's and Arthur will catch up in no time :hugs: 

Happy non birthday Arthur!


----------



## Lavochain

I'm pleased to hear that Angel, fingers crossed she makes a speedy recovery. 

Happy not getting surgery day to you Boo! 

My bump has dropped again, it looks like it is going to drop off me. I am still having backache and some sharp pains but nothing regular. I want my baby. I can't even put trousers on myself anymore as the pain in my pelvis is so bad when I lift my legs. I've had enough of being pregnant and people are already asking when we are planning the next one! :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Wow a month! :) that's flown by (for me haha) 

Afm- I'm trying to be optimistic but I feel so run down. It's not even that I'm desperate to have baby here so much as I am desperate to not feel so rundown. My resting heart rate today is 136. I keep checking it to see if it has gone down and it doesn't budge below 120. So I can see spots etc when I move around. My bp however is if anything low. So I know there is no point telling midwife etc. I popped to asda on my own to get a few bits for my sons birthday and now I just feel like crap. I barely managed to get back to my car. I'm just that run down I feel like I could just fall down anywhere and pass out. On Saturday night I slept for 14 hours! I woke up tired =( 

I have no idea why I'm struggling so badly as I'm normally active right up until the very end of my pregnancies. 

Looking forward to my son's birthday at least although he has said he will allow the baby to share his birthday aslong as there is two cakes :haha: so come on bubba!


----------



## jalilma

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Wow a month! :) that's flown by (for me haha)
> 
> Afm- I'm trying to be optimistic but I feel so run down. It's not even that I'm desperate to have baby here so much as I am desperate to not feel so rundown. My resting heart rate today is 136. I keep checking it to see if it has gone down and it doesn't budge below 120. So I can see spots etc when I move around. My bp however is if anything low. So I know there is no point telling midwife etc. I popped to asda on my own to get a few bits for my sons birthday and now I just feel like crap. I barely managed to get back to my car. I'm just that run down I feel like I could just fall down anywhere and pass out. On Saturday night I slept for 14 hours! I woke up tired =(
> 
> I have no idea why I'm struggling so badly as I'm normally active right up until the very end of my pregnancies.
> 
> Looking forward to my son's birthday at least although he has said he will allow the baby to share his birthday aslong as there is two cakes :haha: so come on bubba!

It really sounds like you are dehydrated... That happens to me. Actually landed me in the emergency room a few weeks ago as I passed out. Maybe drink some gatorade (or something with electrolytes... Or eat something salty) the high pulse could be from anemia also. Hoping you start feeling better. The rapid pulse is awful it always makes me feel like crap too. :(


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I'm sorry to hear you're feeling so run down, I agree with the electrolyte suggestion. Hopefully it's not too much longer before you have your lo :hugs:

DS was born 3 days from now but I'm hoping she doesn't make an appearance until next week as I want to go out for father's day. (nothing to do with the place doing my favourite crumble :devil:)

Being the over-organised weirdo as dh calls me :haha: I've put dd down for waterbabies and looking for other things to join, has anyone done baby massage and would you recommend it?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I love waterbabies! Xander started when he was 4 weeks old  we need to arrange from little G to start lessons too. When does the next term start? 

Rhi my resting heartrate was that high and that was the main indicator that we had an infection. I also felt really weak and shaky the week before G was born and have wondered since if that was the start of the infection :shrug: maybe mention it to your GPS? I hope you feel better soon :hugs: 

Health visitor has just been, she's lovely!! Really supporting and kind, and little miss is 6lb 14oz! 38 weeks today, the HV is coming back on her due date - I'm very interested to see what she weighs then!


----------



## vaniilla

It starts in September :flower: but as it's first come basis it's better to get on the list soon I think.

G is a great weight! It's good that you have a nice health visitor, it's such a pain when they're useless/horrible.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight when i bf'd dd, i coudln't express anything. took me like an hour to get 1 ml. I also exclusively bf'd for a full 13 months. My body just didn't respond to the pump. So it really can mean absolutely nothing. Some of us just don't respond to pumps. Nothign wrong with that. so it's no sign at all on what you're actually producing.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks girls. I have an appointment tomorrow to have my urine checked (although as I said before I'm not getting a 38 week app for some reason) I will try and find someone to talk to then. Feeling really abandoned TBH. Sorry to keep being a moaner but I'm just so meh =( not sure if I mentioned but when I tried to get hold of my midwife after all that testing at the hospital etc she basically ignored my texts and calls and the only response I had was an automated nhs txt service informing me I had an appointment tomorrow. So I know she got my messages etc she just never personally acknowledged me =( probably hormones but it just adds to it all ya know.


----------



## vaniilla

Definitely not hormones! the treatment you've had is so so disappointing, not even just on a professional level but also on a human level, her attitude and behaviour is really just terrible.


----------



## Dory85

Pixie, remind me how much your Georgia weighed when she was born? She must be piling it on well because my G only reached 6lb 15oz on Thursday and she was 40+1weeks!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

She was 5lb 5oz when she was born, and dropped to 5lb 1oz. She's gaining almost exactly an ounce a day.


----------



## Dory85

So she was lighter than my G too (5lb 10oz) and now they weigh almost the same! You're definitely doing something right!


----------



## Boo44

Arthur was 6lb 3oz born and dropped to 5lb 10oz :sob: last week he was 6lb 10oz (10 days ago) so when I get him weighed this week I'm expecting 7.5lb. He looks chubbier in his face now and is filling his newborn baby grows from next which absolutely drowned him last wk!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We've been really lucky with feeding to be honest. Right from her first feed she had latched and fed beautifully. She's still nowhere near the centile she was born on but she's hovering between the 50th and 75th so I'm really happy with that. I've just got Xander's red book out and he'd dropped to between 50th and 75th by 3 months too. 

Georgia grew into first size this week too  she's got lots of stuff in newborn and 0-3 so I hope she's grown into those sizes when we go away in 5 weeks time.


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> We've been really lucky with feeding to be honest. Right from her first feed she had latched and fed beautifully. She's still nowhere near the centile she was born on but she's hovering between the 50th and 75th so I'm really happy with that. I've just got Xander's red book out and he'd dropped to between 50th and 75th by 3 months too.
> 
> Georgia grew into first size this week too  she's got lots of stuff in newborn and 0-3 so I hope she's grown into those sizes when we go away in 5 weeks time.

Wow I was just saying to my friend yesterday (who is struggling with painful feeds despite a TT operation on her baby) that I hadn't found a single person who had an easy ride with BF-ing and that it is sooo much more difficult than you'd imagine. Well I think I've found someone now - you! X


----------



## karlilay

I love how are your little ones are so teeny. OH has taken to calling Poppy 'Phil' because she looks like Phil Mitchell :rofl:

I weighed her yesterday and shes 9lb now exactly. She is such a porker. Do formula fed babies tend to gain quicker than BF babies? I dont really know too much about BF sorry to ask, just a question i've been wondering. 

Hows everyone elses kids getting along with the babies? My two were so excited when she was born, they calmed down for a few days, but now are absolutely all over her lol, i have to keep reminding them that she must be put down when shes asleep and not poked, kissed, stroked constantly. It is helpful having an older one though, Madi will be 8 this year, she sat and gave Poppy a bit of bottle while was sorting Zach this morning. <3


----------



## Boo44

Aww gorgeous picture Karli! Love their matching bows <3

My two are all over their baby brother too. Like constant kissing and asking where he is (when I try and hide him away for a nap lol) he's constantly got crumbs in his hair from their kisses and i can't imagine him having a peaceful nap when they're around! 

I think FF babies must gain quicker. My midwife said to me that FF babies often don't lose as much if at all by day 5, whereas BF babies often do. She may have been trying to make me feel better though haha. I've noticed that whilst I was EBF Arthur he remained pretty scrawny and jaundiced. Now I've added combination of formula bottles regularly he's definitely filled out and his jaundice has gone. That's just my experience though xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Adorable pic karli, i'm not sure if they do or not. I do know that i breast fed both of my children exclusively from birth and they never even lost their birth weight, in fact they had both gained a pound at their first weekly weigh in and continued to gain at that rate. I'm not sure if there is an actual statistic for it though ? like overall.


----------



## Dory85

Georgia had dropped on to the 25 centile at last weigh in.

I don't *think* formula fed gain at a quicker rate because they all use the same weight chart but I think there are less feeding problems generally and greater chance of over feeding. That said, my previous babies were also breast fed and jumped centiles.

I find it quite amusing that the babies who are a month old are lots smaller than some of the brand new babies.


----------



## Boo44

Have the Georgias smiled yet? Arthur hasn't - I can't wait for that! Freddie smiled at 3.5 weeks but he was a term baby x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Dory I know it is very strange. We were expecting Georgia to arrive this week weighing at least 9lbs, so while she is gaining well she isn't anywhere near what she was expected to be. 

Boo I have been so lucky with bf, I was with my son too. It's just always worked for me the way it's supposed to. I think perhaps it seems like everyone has issues feeding because if it's just easy and how it's supposed to be it often isn't mentioned because it's a non issue and maybe isn't worth mentioning :shrug: 

I've always felt that easy breastfeeding is down to the baby. Both Xander and Georgia instinctively had a great latch and good rhythm while feeding. I honestly don't know anything about it. They pretty much sort themselves out :haha: 

No, no smiles here. Xander smiled at 4 weeks but I've had a good Google and I didn't see any stories from. Any prem babies who smiled before they were around two.months ish corrected age which will make G about 15 weeks old. The thought of waiting 10 more weeks from now from just a little smile makes me feel really sad. I don't feel the same about all the physical milestones but I want her to see me and be happy I'm here. Right now I don't even think she knows I'm around :-(


----------



## joeybrooks

Girls I'm really struggling emotionally. I haven't stopped crying since I came home yesterday. I keep having panic attacks and my heart is racing. I've no energy and I'm scared I'm not going to be okay. I've spoken to the midwife and she said it is perfectly normal after what I've been through and with the hormones etc.

for those of you with two, how were you with your oldest after baby was born. All of a sudden my little baby is a big boy and I love him to the moon and back but it just feels different, like it's not a baby kind of love or something. It is breaking my heart and he is just such a lovely caring loving wee boy and I know all this must be affecting him so much. I just keep thinking why did I change things when they were perfect. 

I love my new baby and am bonding great I just don't know what to do. Please tell me this will pass, I'm so sad.


----------



## Dory85

No smiles here either but my 37 weeker didn't smile til 8 weeks. Georgia has been much more alert when she's awake the last couple of days, like she actually 'sees' us now and I'm convinced she's done a couple of coos.

How old is your baby now Joey? I didn't have proper baby blues with my first 2 but they hit me hard with Georgia. On day 3 I cried all day and everything tipped me over the edge but that was also the day I was discharged and had to leave her in SCBU. From there I had massive lows which would come from nowhere for about a week. It was exhausting but I feel so much better mood wise now (anxiety is another matter).

I think I remember feeling similar about my eldest but the guilt lessened. She now loves her siblings most of the time and I 100% think that given the choice she would have chosen to have them. Be kind to yourself.


----------



## joeybrooks

He Is 4 days old. The tears coincided with coming home and losing the medical care I had in hospital. also seeing when I got home how much thins are going to change.


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks so much for everyone's comments about the breastfeeding issue. I'm going to keep breast feeding when it works but also continue formula. She weighed 7lb 15oz at her appointment today. Next weigh in is Friday.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Massive hugs Joey :hugs: how are you feeling physically?do you think maybe they've discharged you too soon? 

You've been through such a traumatic experience joey, and your hormones will be all over the place, be kind to yourself :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

It does sound like baby blues to me which is even worse because of the timing. If it is the blues then it will pass soon (but may not feel that way). It's completely normal to feel overwhelmed given everything that's happened. You should still be under community midwives I think? Share with them how you are feeling and they can monitor and offer you support if you need it.


----------



## joeybrooks

physically my BP is still very high despite being on 2 tablets a day and my haemoglobin is still low but I'm on iron. If it wasn't for having the baby I would still want to be in hospital but I was struggling to care for him on my own (can't get him latched so was sterilising, pumping, feeding repeat). If I was formula feeding it would have no easier but giving up breastfeeding wrecked me emotionally last time so I kept it up. 

I had a good cry with the midwife today and she was lovely and very understanding. I'm glad because last time I bottled it up. I felt the exact same way last time and told no one and I think it progressed to PND which went untreated. 

I know this sounds daft but I also muss the hospital. All the Dr's and midwives were so caring and I kind of miss them. I was like this last time too as I'd become quite attached to one particular midwife (who it just so happens was like going after me one night in the ward and we had such a nice chat etc). she took so much time trying to get Leo to latch and was the first to be successful at it. 

if I just we this would pass I could maybe deal with it I'm just terrified I've changed everything. also its my son's 4th birthday on Saturday and I'm in no fit state to do anything for him.


----------



## vaniilla

It sounds like baby blues to me too, as the other ladies have said you've been through a traumatic experience, that alone is enough to push anyone let alone with the hormones and your body trying to recover :hugs: It's all a big change, a lot of the guilt will come from uncertainty and should ease as things become more of a routine and your hormones settle :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Joey I agree with all that has been said. I also felt very emotional at the thought of everything having changed and 'what have we done' changing everything. It passed really quickly and the older ones have settled nicely. A sibling is a precious gift to give to your son and soon enough you will feel totally different. It's not your fault and it will pass xxx


----------



## joeybrooks

Thank you all. I hope you're right and it will pass.


----------



## Lavochain

Hugs to you Joey, you've been through so much.:hugs:

I think I've started losing my plug. It wasn't a huge piece but definitely around half a teaspoon (sorry if tmi). We've got a shed being delivered Friday so it sounds about right!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Joey :hugs: it does all sound awfully traumatic tbh. I hope you start to feel yourself again soon =) 

Lavo get lost haha. Me next. Girl from the school playground clearly had her baby at the weekend. That bitch :haha: I was just like ughhhh. They gave her a truly horrendous name though so that made me feel better .... OMG evil. Bahahahha


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi that's terrible :haha: 

I want to know the name now :rofl:


----------



## Lavochain

I was asked today when my twins were due so I definitely need to pop soon! 

Truly evil lol I want to know the name too :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> Rhi that's terrible :haha:
> 
> I want to know the name now :rofl:

I will never tell. :haha:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Losing plug here too but that's it. Still same old bh contractions. I'm so sick of nothing happening.


----------



## Tinky_82

Joey, I'm sorry you feel like that. I read a blog post by a lady who felt exactly as you describe - she said it passed and she couldn't imagine having it any other way. It helped me feel a bit more prepared - ice tried to find it but can't at the moment. 

Losing plug here and loads of clear discharge - I finally feel like it's not far off. Had a bit of a cry earlier as realised how scared I am.


----------



## Tinky_82

Joey I found it https://www.baby.co.uk/mum_stories/the-moment-i-saw-my-toddler-after-giving-birth/


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hugs Joey :hugs: I'm definitely experiencing baby blues.. I feel so bonded with Henry but I burst into tears all the time and also keep losing my temper with DH and DS1. I'm so up and down its overwhelming. I also totally get what you mean about missing hospital! I was glad to go home with my first as it was so busy and staff weren't great but at the hospital we chose this time staff were all so lovely and caring and I felt so comfortable and settled there that it felt sad to be home and know I'll never be back in that ward where I shared my first moments with Henry. I'm hoping it's the hormones but I'm going to keep an eye on things given the PND I had last time. Hope you start feeling back to normal soon. 

Lovely pic of your girls karli. It's so lovely having a second+ baby purely for seeing the sibling relationships. My DS won't stop cuddling and kissing his baby brother and is constantly saying how much he loves him :cloud9:


----------



## Boo44

Come on Rhi! You have to say what the name is now!

Omg lavochain as if someone would say that!


----------



## Starlight32

Joey, I hope you start feeling better <3

I've had my cries too. I love my baby but feel overwhelmed a bit. I feel sad about the breastfeeding situation and upset when I think about my labor and c section. This time last week, I was laboring at almost 9cm and feeling really optimistic about birth. I didn't know I would be having a section 8 hours later. 

I'm also shocked at my postpartum body. I'm 5lbs from my normal weight, but my belly is so soft and not flat. I find myself hoping it goes back to flat but also feeling guilty that I'm focusing on it when my baby is most important.

You ladies sound really close to your babies coming! So exciting <3


----------



## Dory85

Starlight - after my first I was bothered by the changes with my body. I asked myself if I knew exactly what changes were going to happen, would I have done it and there was absolutely no doubt. It really helped me. Your body is different but it won't be like that forever and it has a wonderful baby who made it that way.


----------



## Boo44

Starlight please don't worry about your tummy. 5lb away from pre preg is amazing. I am 12lb above still and a month out! I can reassure you my tummy recovered from two sections and did go flat eventually. Give yourself some time, you will get there x


----------



## jalilma

You ladies are talking about flat bellies and all I can think about is ice cream.... Copious amounts of ice cream... And peanut butter sauce! &#128530;


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I still have a little bump and tummy is really soft, my waist has disappeared too! I'm not too bothered though because things will get back to normal in time. Not sure if its breastfeeding but I'm so so hungry and thirsty all the time and craving chocolate and cakes and everything bad.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I've had some what "smiles" my son did early but they say it's not proper smiles I've heard .. 

Also had a chuckle which I wasn't expecting :lol: 



Sure I already uploaded this one but can't remember ..
Suffering with tummy problems atm with her still :( she's having Infacol which helps a little but she's so unsettled and I can tell she's in pain :(


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - I love that photo it's so cute! :cloud9: she looks so happy :)

I'm sorry to hear she's having stomach upset, have you tried colief drops too?


----------



## Becyboo__x

Spoiler



A few photos I took :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

vaniilla said:


> Becy - I love that photo it's so cute! :cloud9: she looks so happy :)
> 
> I'm sorry to hear she's having stomach upset, have you tried colief drops too?

Never heard of them? I'll have to look my sainsburys only sells Infacol or gripe water and they can't have that until over a month or something .. She's ok at night but daytime just seems she can't be put down and kicks her legs really hard and whacking her hands around on top of screaming it's horrible


----------



## Dory85

All this talk of weight made me get Georgia's red book out and I realised they didn't actually plot her birth weight. She was born on the 7th centile and is just below the 25th now. I feel a bit crap about it tbh. I know I'm obsessing over weight but my other two had no problem. Even Aaron regained the centile he dropped with meningitis in about a week.

Has anyone else got babies that aren't gaining as they should? It's all new to me!


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm almost the opposite dory. ethan was born at 36+6 and was 6lb 9.5 and there was so much pressure one me re his feeding get and weight and wet nappies etc. It was what made me give up trying to breastfeed as it was like I was being given selfish wanting to bf when the poor child just needed to eat.

This time my big lump Leo was 8lbs 12.5 and no one really cares if he eats (joking). He is getting expressed breast milk as I haven't been able to get him to latch bit I am going to get help with it so hopefully it will work eventually (my husband helped me get him on tonight for 20 mind and he guzzled it. When I use the double pump I'm getting about 150 mls in a half hour so he is getting lots of it. Last night he went down at 11pm after a feed and I woke at 4.30 and he was flat out. I woke him and fed him but when I told the mw that today she said there was no need as there are no weight concerns. It is actually really nice to have that pressure off this time so I can only imagine the pressure you are under dory, especially with everything else that happened.


----------



## Tinky_82

Beautiful pics Becy. 
Sorry Dory I have no experience but I know how much I used to worry about weight.


----------



## AngelofTroy

As of last night Juniper is off the glucose drip and doing well with a mix of formula and breast feeding. Still on IV antibiotics for a few days, but we hope to be on a ward together by today or tomorrow and go from there. I am disappointed not to be exclusively bf at this point but she needed to be on greater volumes than I have at this point to come off of the drip, and on the drip she wasn't hungry enough to feed... So it was a catch 22. My milk is starting to come in now so hopefully we can get her onto more breast milk and less formula as time goes on.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Love the pics Beccy. She is adorable. Xx

Angel, I'm glad Juniper is doing better. It will be so much better for you to be together and I hope it happens today if she is well enough. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Great news about Juniper Angel - she'll be home before you know it. Have they said anymore about what kind of infection it is?


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - DS was born just under the 5th, until at least around 5 months he always hovered between under 5th and under 9th, some are just slow growers but it doesn't mean it's a bad thing.

Becy - they're drops that go directly into their milk, I've read lots of good things about them and I think they're suitable from birth.

Angel - That's great news that she's doing well, I hope you're able to room in today. 

Lavochain - Happy 38 weeks to us! :D 

I hate not knowing when baby will make an appearance, I like to be able to plan everything in advance and I'm worried about her arriving at silly o'clock and us having to take ds to hospital! :argh:


----------



## Lavochain

Great news about Juniper! <3

Happy 38 weeks vanilla! Where has the time gone? Hurry up babies.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I'm. So glad Juniper is doing so well! I had massive problems with milk supply in the first week but once things got going it progressed really quickly. 

On the Tuesday morning I had no milk at all, Georgia was being given 100% formula (which they had to remove from her stomach because she couldn't digest it, she was so distressed and hungry I was honestly hated myself) by that evening she was on 50/50 @and by Wednesday afternoon she was on 100% breastmilk. 

Once your milk starts to come in the volume they need is so small it doesn't take long at all to keep up with demand! 

Fingers crossed you can be on the ward together later today :hugs: 

Joey that's great that Leo is doing so well and there's less feeding pressure this time! I'm supposed to wake G after 4.5 hrs but she's never slept that long lol. 

How fab that he had such a good feed, hopefully you can build on that now until you get feeding to a point you're happy with. 

How are you feeling in yourself today?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Happy 38 weeks vanilla. :)

I'm also worried about not knowing when baby is going to arrive. In a way him waiting until induction would be a lot easier, I just do t want to wait that long. I'm also worried that he'll arrive quicker than dd4 who was only a 2 1/2 hour labour. We already live 40 minutes from the hospital and what with having to arrange childcare on top of that it is worrying me a little.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Angel I'm. So glad Juniper is doing so well! I had massive problems with milk supply in the first week but once things got going it progressed really quickly.
> 
> On the Tuesday morning I had no milk at all, Georgia was being given 100% formula (which they had to remove from her stomach because she couldn't digest it, she was so distressed and hungry I was honestly hated myself) by that evening she was on 50/50 @and by Wednesday afternoon she was on 100% breastmilk.
> 
> Once your milk starts to come in the volume they need is so small it doesn't take long at all to keep up with demand!
> 
> Fingers crossed you can be on the ward together later today :hugs:
> 
> Joey that's great that Leo is doing so well and there's less feeding pressure this time! I'm supposed to wake G after 4.5 hrs but she's never slept that long lol.
> 
> How fab that he had such a good feed, hopefully you can build on that now until you get feeding to a point you're happy with.
> 
> How are you feeling in yourself today?

The problem is that at 9lb she needs quite a lot, they have an equation for it and want her on 46ml every 3-4 hours! I just can't make that on day 3! They are happy with her last 3 blood sugars though and are letting her wake to feed now and said i can try smaller top ups if and when i think she has had a good feed :) I am pumping after feeds too to help supply as she hasn't been feeding brilliantly on me, but that is just one more thing to coordinate!


----------



## GeralynB

I think it's strange knowing she'll be here on Friday (unless she decides to come before that) but it does make it easier this time especially for arranging child care. I was so surprised when my water broke with my son at 38 + 1. I fully expected to be late with him.

My lower back is killing me! Like it feels like it's going to give out when I'm walking. I'm very ready to get my body back to myself


----------



## joeybrooks

pixie I'm feeling a good bit better today. Thanks to all you lively ladies, it is so nice to be able to share without any judgement. I know it's still early in the day but I haven't really felt tearful. I caught a glimpse of Leo's hospital wristband from the hospital earlier and it stirred emotions so I'm going to put it away in his wee memory box. 

my husband has to work ught share tonight but my mum is coming over to stay with me so I'm looking forward to that as we can have a good we chat etc and she is so amazing with my son (not ready yet to call him ds1 ornoldest). 

on a totally different subject we have been promising him a birthday party for ages and more fool me I thought I'd be in a fit state to hold it. His birthday is Saturday and I am not letting not pass without marking it so my mum has offered to throw a small party at her house for him for just family. It would mean none of his friend's were there though. However we have agreed that on a nice day in July we will hire a bouncy castle or a party center or something and have a party for him. does that sou do weird???


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory my first was born in the 98th percentile, and in a month she had gained a full pound. Even after 2 days in the hosp and to the peds she hadn't lost any weight on strictly bfing. It was insane!!! IMagine my shock when we got to her yearly appt and she was only 16lbs and in the 5th percentile. I wouldn't worry about it too much! it's just how they are in the beginning and doesn't seem to matter much in the long run! my girl is still in like the 7th percentile. she's just tiny.


anyone else getting super frustrated?! I had tons more plug last night and thought some was a little pink tinged, and it's getting harder to pee as i think his head must be super low and starting to block things, but OMG i want him to just come out. According to my dates on ff i'm due tomorrow. And i'm just sad he's not here yet. And then the induction date for the 29th is making me super anxious. i don't like it one bit.


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Angel I'm. So glad Juniper is doing so well! I had massive problems with milk supply in the first week but once things got going it progressed really quickly.
> 
> On the Tuesday morning I had no milk at all, Georgia was being given 100% formula (which they had to remove from her stomach because she couldn't digest it, she was so distressed and hungry I was honestly hated myself) by that evening she was on 50/50 @and by Wednesday afternoon she was on 100% breastmilk.
> 
> Once your milk starts to come in the volume they need is so small it doesn't take long at all to keep up with demand!
> 
> Fingers crossed you can be on the ward together later today :hugs:
> 
> Joey that's great that Leo is doing so well and there's less feeding pressure this time! I'm supposed to wake G after 4.5 hrs but she's never slept that long lol.
> 
> How fab that he had such a good feed, hopefully you can build on that now until you get feeding to a point you're happy with.
> 
> How are you feeling in yourself today?
> 
> The problem is that at 9lb she needs quite a lot, they have an equation for it and want her on 46ml every 3-4 hours! I just can't make that on day 3! They are happy with her last 3 blood sugars though and are letting her wake to feed now and said i can try smaller top ups if and when i think she has had a good feed :) I am pumping after feeds too to help supply as she hasn't been feeding brilliantly on me, but that is just one more thing to coordinate!Click to expand...

My Georgia just wasn't interested in feeding at all on the first day and on the second day she was too jaundiced to be allowed to spend any time out of multiple phototherapy (the feeding bags are only single therapy) so she had lots of formula in the beginning. Within 48 hours of her having attempts at the breast I was getting over 200 mls every 3 hours (I have no issues pumping). Remember it is all about supply and demand. Give it time.

Rang the health visitor about G's tongue tie referral today and it hasn't even been started yet. I'm so annoyed.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Had a 38 week appointment after all today ! So that was a surprise. I really like this midwife haha. Got everything booked in for the next month. My sweep is booked for the 6th .... how depressing is that it seems about a billion years away =(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

At last Rhi, some decent care. About time! ;-) 

I thought I was okay. I've just got so stressed after picking DD up from nursery. :-( 
It was raining, the dogs were soaking and being little gits, DD was crying because her feet were wet and to top it off they wrote her name wrong in the fathers day card she made. 
I got cross and did shout (whilst walking home) and I think some of the Mums heard me. Now I'm embarrassed and upset. Stupid hormones. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Geralyn - how exciting! it's looking like yours will the be the next baby of the group born :dust::dance:

Rhi - it'll go before you know it, try to think of it in terms of weekends. I'm glad to hear you saw a decent midwife this time!

I have my 38 week appointment tomorrow but I can't think there's much to do for it as she did my birth preferences last time. DS has his first gymnastics session after school tomorrow, I'll have to walk to it so I'm hoping he enjoys it :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah much better midwife. I still haven't spoken to anyone about anything that you would expect to have spoken about if that makes sense lol. Like no birth plan or preferences etc. I don't think I ever have in any of my pregnancies. I'm not even sure what it would entail ? Or am I missing out on important information ?! 

Teeny I understand I'm a ball of rage atm. Yesterday I slammed my living room door so hard I thought plaster was going to come off the walls !
It's hard work being large and uncomfortable. And one more "when are u due" I'll burst 

My belly button is causing me grief today. It's red raw. I forgot to buy plasters when I was out. It was bleeding earlier. I think it has torn open (old piercing) it's weeping and it smells. Ummm sexy. :haha: 

Midwife said today "wow considering the size of you that's an impressive bump" I'm only 38 weeks for fundal height so perfectly average I would guess. But I'm only 5ft so it is quite the gut to lump around lol. I anticipate another 9lbr haha


----------



## Lavochain

Teeny if it makes you feel any better I managed to fall out with everyone in my house last night. The frustration is getting to me too. 

At least you have some things booked in Rhi. Hopefully something will start before then though. I haven't spoken to anyone about birth plan etc either.... My midwife has been 'nice' throughout however I've been under consultant care and needless to say the hospital will be getting a complaint. I'm not going to go through the whole of it however they could have put my life at risk at one point, part of the reason I had a big break from forums. I'm really sorry to hear you've been having poor experiences too. They're far too stretched and patient care is suffering. 

Should I expect anything happening at my 38 week appointment tomorrow? :shrug: 

I've been having sharp and bludging pains around my bottom today. My Mum said that is what it felt like before her waters broke. I'm not sure but it is uncomfortable.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I hope your waters do break but for me those pains are just pains =( I have been in constant pain for weeks now. In that general area. Start jumping up and down lavo!


----------



## Boo44

Well I'm just in from having Arthur weighed and he's 7lb 15oz!!! I'm a bit shocked really he's gone from 6lb 10oz eleven days ago. I know why the big jump and it's because he's having more formula now than he was. I feel mixed emotions im sad my teeny baby is getting 'big' but also I'm aware when I tell people he's 4 weeks old they do a double take as he looks like a newborn :haha:
On the centile chart he's on just above the 9th centile for 4 weeks. But I've looked and for newborn then this weight is 75th centile. I wonder why they don't have an adjusted chart for preemies!


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Well I'm just in from having Arthur weighed and he's 7lb 15oz!!! I'm a bit shocked really he's gone from 6lb 10oz eleven days ago. I know why the big jump and it's because he's having more formula now than he was. I feel mixed emotions im sad my teeny baby is getting 'big' but also I'm aware when I tell people he's 4 weeks old they do a double take as he looks like a newborn :haha:
> On the centile chart he's on just above the 9th centile for 4 weeks. But I've looked and for newborn then this weight is 75th centile. I wonder why they don't have an adjusted chart for preemies!

Georgia's weight is plotted on a premature chart. It's the page before the normal chart in the red book. When they are 42 weeks gestationally they are plotted on the normal chart but with a corrected age. Without corrected age Georgia is on the 0.4 centile I think (iirc) but 25th corrected and on the prem chart.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lavo, I had a pressure pain in my bottom today too. It hasn't been anything for me, just a pain in the bum, literally! 

Boo, what a great gain for Arthur. 

Thanks for the reassurance that I'm not the only one feeling mardy lately. Come on babies, we are all ready to meet you now. Xx


----------



## Lavochain

I need a trampoline! Maybe some cute outfits will tempt him out... 


Well done to Arthur! <3


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Yeah much better midwife. I still haven't spoken to anyone about anything that you would expect to have spoken about if that makes sense lol. Like no birth plan or preferences etc. I don't think I ever have in any of my pregnancies. I'm not even sure what it would entail ? Or am I missing out on important information ?!
> 
> Teeny I understand I'm a ball of rage atm. Yesterday I slammed my living room door so hard I thought plaster was going to come off the walls !
> It's hard work being large and uncomfortable. And one more "when are u due" I'll burst
> 
> My belly button is causing me grief today. It's red raw. I forgot to buy plasters when I was out. It was bleeding earlier. I think it has torn open (old piercing) it's weeping and it smells. Ummm sexy. :haha:
> 
> Midwife said today "wow considering the size of you that's an impressive bump" I'm only 38 weeks for fundal height so perfectly average I would guess. But I'm only 5ft so it is quite the gut to lump around lol. I anticipate another 9lbr haha

For my birth preferences she went through a checklist in my maternity notes/folder and she ticked :
what pain relief I wanted 
where I was giving birth
the importance of skin to skin
bf or formula
whether I'd be happy with an intervention
Previous birth and method of delivery
vitamin k injection
previous tears/episiotomy
delivery of placenta
monitoring during labour


It is easier when they go through it with you but there's no reason why you can't write up something similar? having said that I don't think they bothered to look at my birth plan once with ds :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

OMG I miss all the cute boy outfits!!! When you have boys you think you want to shop on the girly side cos it's "nicer" it's not. It's a tacky pink fest over here lmao. My youngest picked out an outfit for the baby and because he loves peppa pig we ended up with a bright pink tutu bodysuit thing with peppa pig all over it..... yay =/ 

Boo that's an impressive gain ! =)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla I think I have never written one. Oh dear haha. I have told dh so hopefully that will do. =) I'm not really opposed to anything so I don't think I will. Thanks for the list though =) 
DO you know (or anyone else) what is standard procedure with cord cutting ATM ? I totally forgot to ask and the internet is giving me the run about lol


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, you're so close!!

Birth plan was never mentioned when I was pregnant. I just told them I wanted an epi when I got to L&D. The practices' on call midwife I was working with while my ob was in emergency surgery mentioned the possibility of a vacuum at one point or trying to turn baby (? I was in a state of exhaustion by then) although she said the ob would have to see if it was possible. My ob said it wouldn't work and would be too risky based on where she was in my pelvis.


----------



## vaniilla

I was told at my last app that cord cutting is now delayed as the norm on the nhs until it stops pulsating :)

Starlight - how have you been getting on?


----------



## Tinky_82

I was told the same as vaniilla about the cord. Hoping things get moving for the ladies who are 'next' (including me) I'm ready now!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia is between the 50th and 75th on the prem chart but only the 2nd - 9th on the regular one. They should definitely be using the prem chart and then correcting or our little dots will be falling off the bottom! 

Rhi I've never done a birth plan either :shrug: but again I wasn't too particular and as it was didn't get much choice in either birth anyway. 

Totally agree really the pink! Everything G has right now was either bought for us or passed on to us and it's just a sea of non descript pale pink :dohh: I like bight colours! It'll have to wait till she grows into the things we bought though because I'm not wasting money replacing what we already have. We've saved a load of Xander's stuff for her too :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Boo that's an amazing gain! Well done Arthur :dance: I know what you mean about pleases comments. 

Georgia has almost gained 2lb from her lowest weight. I took her to slimming world last night (lost 4lb!) And everyone was commenting on how tiny she is. I got a bit cheesed and told everyone she's not small she's Goddamn mighty :haha:


----------



## Lavochain

I was really sceptical about boys clothing at the start but it hasn't been too difficult, if you know where you're looking. I don't like pink and frilly either but definitely want a little girl eventually. The only thing I've struggled with for Rupert is finding comfortable trousers that aren't tracksuit bottoms.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, I've been feeling better. I stopped taking the oxycodon during the day because the pain has been manageable. It's only really unbearable when I first get out of bed after laying down a while. 

I'm having a hard time adjusting to motherhood. I just don't feel right :(. I think part of it is the breast feeding complications. She also sometimes cries and cries and I don't know how to calm her down. Usually walking around with her helps but it's been exhausting.


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad to hear you're feeling better, I hope the rest of your recovery is speedy :hugs:

I think it's normal to feel like that, I remember feeling so stressed and overwhelmed by the feeding problems as he wouldn't breastfeed and he'd really struggle with bottles. Have you tried any products for colic? that might be causing some of the crying :hugs: remember to be kind to yourself, it's a big change dealing with a newborn.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, I've been feeling better. I stopped taking the oxycodon during the day because the pain has been manageable. It's only really unbearable when I first get out of bed after laying down a while.
> 
> I'm having a hard time adjusting to motherhood. I just don't feel right :(. I think part of it is the breast feeding complications. She also sometimes cries and cries and I don't know how to calm her down. Usually walking around with her helps but it's been exhausting.

Being a new mum for the first time is HARD :hugs: try to remember that you're doing everything right. Sometimes babies just cry. A lot. Sometimes all you can do is ride the storm and keep cuddling/rocking/being there with them because it's nothing that can be helped. 

As vanilla said it could be colic? Lots of babies are honestly little assholes in the evening possibly sent from the depths of hell to burst your eardrums and make sure your dinner has to be eaten cold for the 178439th night in a row. 

You're still doing everything right! Take any help that is offered. It's not a failure or a weakness to hand baby off and have a nap or a brew in peace while you've got the opportunity. 

How are things going with the feeding? Don't let anyone pressure you in any direction hun. Only you and Hannah know what will work for you :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

38 week bump!!! Getttttt outttt :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3265.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lavochain

I'm thinking of you Starlight. I have no advice as this will be my first too but I do completely understand the pressure surrounding feeding. The information is so overwhelming and it is already causing me panic before my son is even born. You're doing what is right by your daughter and that is what matters. 

Impressive bump Rhi! I'd show mine but it seems to have gone missing over the last couple of days. I just look oddly shaped now.


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight I second what others have said - the first weeks are HARD and nothing csn quite prepare you. You're doing great. A wrap/carrier might help with the crying - you can go for a walk if you're able.


----------



## vaniilla

Lovely bump rhi :flower:


----------



## Boo44

Starlight I've done it three times now and it's been easier every time. OH and I always say we're tired now but 'never as tired as when we just had jack' - he cried a lot and I felt helpless and we literally tag teamed to eat and drink and attempt to sleep. I remember wondering how on earth I was going to cope and panicking that it was forever and that was it now he's here!! I think I finally found my groove around 6 weeks of age and felt like I knew a bit what I was doing. Keep going it will all come right in the end and what you're feeling is NORMAL!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I agree with the others starlight the first few days/weeks are hard when you are getting in your rhythm. It's a huge adjustment but it's normal and it will fly by =) :hugs:


----------



## Lavochain

I'm feeling extremely anxious tonight. Baby has obviously dropped and I've been feeling a few movements low down however they aren't as strong as usual and he hasn't been as active as he was before he dropped. I'm not sure if this is normal and I'm feeling less because he isn't in my ribs anymore. I suffer with anxiety anyway and don't want to be making something of nothing. I'm just really upset by it all of a sudden. I see the MW tomorrow but don't know if I should go to MAU tonight, I don't want to be sat up there again for them to say everything is fine, as they have on every other occasion. 

Sorry to ramble, I just need somewhere to vent as the thoughts are racing around my head.


----------



## Tinky_82

Starlight the one bit of knowledge that would have helped me in the early days is that everything is a phase and it WILL get better - it doesn't seem like it at the time and feels like it will be difficult forever but it won't be.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hugs starlight :hugs: just try and keep in mind that it will get better and does pass really quickly. The newborn phase feels like it's neverending at the time but in reality it's so short lived. 

I'm still suffering terrible after pains, sometimes they're as bad as my labour contractions and now always happen every single time I breastfeed Henry which is making me dread feeding time :( Paracetamol and ibuprofen aren't doing much is there anything they can prescribe me that's stronger but still okay for me to take when bfing?


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Tinkerbelle that sounds horrible. 

Lavochain - if you're worried I would say get checked - yes they'll hopefully tell you all is fine but you'll have the peace of mind then. It probably is because bubs has dropped a bit.


----------



## Dory85

Tinkerbelle - when I asked in hospital they said no but I know that's not true. Have a look on the breastfeeding network website. They have some really good information sheets.


----------



## GeralynB

Having contractions for the last few hours that are about 7 minutes apart so the midwife wants me to go to the hospital to be checked. So baby might be making an early appearance


----------



## Dory85

Ooo good luck Geralyn. I'll be looking in to see how you're getting on. Crossing my fingers that your gentle section goes as planned.


----------



## GeralynB

They're keeping us so should have my csection in the next few hours


----------



## AngelofTroy

Good luck geralyn xxx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck Geralyn :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Geralyn. Xx


----------



## karlilay

Good luck Geralyn! Yay, more new babies.

Is it bad that i feel jealous of you all that haven't delivered yet?! For the amount of anxiety and worry it caused me, i would do it all again tomorrow.

Not much going on here, ran into exhaustion like a brick wall yesterday. Was so snappy with my kids, and drank enough black coffee to flare my anxiety right up. I have felt completely 'normal' until yesterday, been doing all the house work, two mile school runs, swimming club etc etc, since day three, but i think my body is telling me i need a rest today. Soooooooo, i shall listen, and sit and watch films or something all day :D

Midwife is coming for the last time today. Could anyone tell me what she does on this one? 

Heres my little flower, i love to show her off, sorry :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Karlilay she is gorgeous. 
You can't win with pregnancy. You're jealous of us still waiting on our babies and I'm jealous of all the ladies that have their babies! 
I know I'll miss being pregnant as I won't be doing it again. But I am also so ready to meet baby girl. 

Take the time you need to relax. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck Geralyn. I hope all goes well. 

Karilay she's a beauty. Try and enjoy some r and r today.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Woke up with pains everywhere but nothing like contractions/cramps. More like stabbing. It's in my back my ribs my bottom basically everywhere and it's not nice. :( also tmi but I think babies head is so low it is making me feel like I need to "go" constantly! So I'm waddling about worried that I either have to use the bathroom or I'm going to be stuck feeling like I need the bathroom lmao. Aaaa!!! 

Good luck geralyn =)


----------



## ehjmorris

Goodluck Geralyn! Hope all goes smoothly :)

Afm, so excited to meet my lil man tomorrow :)


----------



## karlilay

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Woke up with pains everywhere but nothing like contractions/cramps. More like stabbing. It's in my back my ribs my bottom basically everywhere and it's not nice. :( also tmi but I think babies head is so low it is making me feel like I need to "go" constantly! So I'm waddling about worried that I either have to use the bathroom or I'm going to be stuck feeling like I need the bathroom lmao. Aaaa!!!
> 
> Good luck geralyn =)

I felt like this the day before I had Poppy! I think she's on her way! Xx

Ehj- so excited for you. :)


----------



## vaniilla

Good luck Geralyn :D :dust:


----------



## Boo44

Yes Rhi! Feeling like I had to 'go' was the only sign I had before Arthur made his speedy delivery and I only just made it to the hospital! Come on baby!!!


----------



## Boo44

Good luck geralyn!!! X


----------



## Boo44

Oh Karli how beautiful is poppy! What a gorgeous outfit! Arthur has a range of brilliant babygrows that he finally fits and I'm loving putting him in them :cloud9:

I feel jealous too I know what you mean. Although I had 3 I only managed natural birth once and it was excruciating but wow it was one of the best experiences of my life and I feel sad at the idea of never doing it again. Thing is I hated pregnancy and am getting old lol. Plus 4 kids would be ridiculous. I was hoping I would feel 'done' at some point and I could be happy with that decision but nope, I fear I'm one of those people who will be permanently broody and will always want more!


----------



## Boo44

Forgot a picture! Sorry for 4 posts in a row lol
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 43.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## Lavochain

Good luck Geralyn!! 

Poppy is beautiful, I adore her little romper. 

Arthur is a handsome chap too - that baby grow is cute.

These cute babies aren't making things any easier. Hopefully the MW will say my LO is engaged at today's appointment.


----------



## karlilay

I was also hoping to feel done after Poppy, but her birth was one of the best days of my life, I know it sounds cheesy, but I think her birth healed a lot of old wounds, and to be honest it's just made me extremely broody :haha:

I love sleepsuits. I have so so many, she's all tucked up in a sleepsuit now because I plan to do eff all today. Those little dungarees are to die for though, I'm not very good at dressing girls, I much prefer boys stuff, but couldn't resist them.

My hormones are all over the place today, I panic about PND so it's got me all wound up and second guessing stuff. I'm just so tired. But I feel a bit on edge, a bit like I could cry, a bit angry too. I haven't had the baby blues at all this time, so I'm hoping it's just that, but I feel really on edge today :(

How is he 4 weeks old, he's so so cute and small still. Poppy is a monster :lol:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

All these babies are so cute.... pack it in haha. Making me jealous =) 

Boo- don't say that haha. Today is the only day of the week I don't want baby to be born. Dh has meetings every Wednesday 45 minutes away. I would totally freak out if I went into labour and he was so far away.. of course that probably means it will happen. Maybe for good measure I should go and put on my nicest knickers. Sods law and what not :haha: 

I'm hoping I still feel okay about having three once this one is here. Four is just too many for us =(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck geralyn! 

Ehj how exciting you'll meet your LO so soon x 

Poppy and Arthur are both adorable! Henry is still in unisex sleep suits, I was looking forward to people buying us boy things but they've all gone for 0-3m sizes! 

I think I feel done now, I had a much better delivery to last time but I just don't like the experience of birth in general! I'm also pretty tired atm, Henry was constantly up and down between 3am and 6am last night and I'm getting scared of DH returning to work, especially as DS1 will be on summer hols soon.


----------



## Tinky_82

Aww Arthur is so cute with his big brother. 
Nothing happening here I have a midwife appt later so will see what she says.


----------



## vaniilla

Gorgeous photos karli & boo :cloud9: 


I'm not as worried about when I give birth this time, with ds DH was working over two hours away in central london with no car so had to get back on the trains and get a lift from his brother, this time he works just down the road so no spending half of my labour home alone this time! :wine:


I have my midwife app at 12, I'm hoping she's engaged even just a little!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> OMG I miss all the cute boy outfits!!! When you have boys you think you want to shop on the girly side cos it's "nicer" it's not. It's a tacky pink fest over here lmao. My youngest picked out an outfit for the baby and because he loves peppa pig we ended up with a bright pink tutu bodysuit thing with peppa pig all over it..... yay =/
> 
> Boo that's an impressive gain ! =)

Rhi - you don't have to go pink, I've actually found lots of lovely bright girl's clothes for Juni, she's not wirn any pink yet that I can think of and I think she really rocks her brother's dinosaur sleepsuit! 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160614_174337_zpsef9bneno.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Naww that is an adorable sleepsuit she is such a wee squish OMG look at those cheeks. 

I've managed to do okay with clothes but I can't stop my kids picking out girly tack lol. They are just excited I think. I mean I understand that a girl won't necessarily wear pink and be a "princess" try telling my eight year old that :haha: I expressed my distaste of pink to my MIL early on and she really took it literally. As in she keeps saying " I got this but it has s tiny bit of pink on it I hope it's not awful" and I'm like I only meant I hate it when everything is pink. Like head to toe. I also have a huge problem with toys that are made to be pink when they were just fine in primary colours. If that makes sense ? I'm sure it wasn't even a thing when I was a child


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am the same! My friend has passed on a few pink plastic toys like a push along walker and I'm reluctant to use it! :haha: Micah's was the same but in bright primary colours, I wish we'd kept it but like a lot of stuff it was SIL's and she's had a baby a few months ago so we had to give it all back!


----------



## wishuwerehere

Good luck Geralyn!

With girly clothes neither of my girls wore lots of pink - i've kept most of their clothes and their brother will be wearing them when he arrives! I tended to stick to unisex bright colours like yellow, green, red etc.

Lovely baby pics, love seeing big siblings with new los 

As for me, total tmi but have had a really upset stomach for about 24hrs, if anyone had a 'clearout' before labour did it last long and how soon after did you go into labour? Had a noticeable upseing in frequency and intensity of bh contractions too so hoping something might be going on...


----------



## mommyxofxone

with girly clothes my girl was always in purple and blues <3 i told people i didn't want pink if possible.


Congrats geralyn on your section today!!!!


i'm gonna be the last to go aren't i? so jealous.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

mommy- i wouldn't worry, statistically i think i will be the last to go or possibly the last to go, i'm one of the latest due for June and i always go to 42 weeks (at least!) Half the babies in here will be walking and talking by the time mine is born :haha: 

Wishu- i have that every few days atm, initially i got excited now i'm pegging it on third tri being a tease! haha. From what i know though it can be a symptom! :)


----------



## wishuwerehere

rhi that's what I've been reading! Basically could be something, could be nothing....Being hopeful, but I'm thinking I'll be one of the last to go as well tbh.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I love pink!  xx


----------



## Lavochain

I feel pathetic. I just can't cope with pregnancy anymore, I can barely lift my legs to dress myself. Been to the MW, BP is normal and babies heart rate is spot on, he is too comfortable. She even said that she thought I would have given birth before this. I'm now feeling like I'll be going to 42 weeks. What has really annoyed me is that the other day when I went to the hospital they put in my notes that my blood group is A+ when I'm A-. They can't even be bothered to check my notes properly! I give up. Nothing bodes well for the labor and the longer I go the more anxious I am getting.


----------



## vaniilla

I love pink too :) I also love white, DS wore a lot of white clothes which stayed pristine, I'm not sure if we were abnormally lucky because he was hardly ever sick or had spit up so we'll see what DD does to her clothes :haha:

Midwife said I'm 2/5 engaged and that she doesn't think I'll make it to 40 weeks but who knows, she seems to think all the braxton hicks will be having a positive effect, I hope so otherwise it's been 8 weeks of pain for nothing!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

My notes say 3/5 at my 36 week app and yesterday the midwife said she was full engaged and ready to go! I don't put much stock in it though TBH =( different if its your first I think ?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I turn everything that was once white grey in one wash :dohh: 

I don't mind pink but I just like really bright and vibrant colours for kids. The was of barely there pink G is living in right now is just so samey. Some really beautiful things but they just all seem to melt together onto one big pinknonpink blob in my mind lol 

Angel I love the sleepsuit! I've taken some of my nephews rompers but they're too big just yet  how is she doing today?did you find out what the infection was? 

I really hope it's not too much longer ladies! I can't wait until all our little ones are here  

Thinking of you Geralyn:huvs: update us when you can!


----------



## joeybrooks

starlight sending you hugs. There is nothing like experiencing motherhood for the first time. forth first 10 weeks I felt like I was in a a tunnel with no light at the end but when I finally became comfortable with my decision to switch to formula as breastfeeding wasn't working and I was to weak and sick to pursue it and the baby started to sleep through the night it got a lot easier and it will for you too.

Can I ask those of you experienced in breastfeeding some advice. I was having problems latching get so was pumping. I've about 5 full bottles of expressed milk in my fridge and when my books fill and the baby is sleeping I'm pumping again. I am getting about 140mls of milk from one boon and about 90mls from the other in about 20 minutes. everyone keeps saying that I should continue expresso get or feed get every 3 hours which I'd have to as they are aching if I don't so that my supply doesn't dry up but seriously, what should I be doing good with all this milk.


----------



## Dory85

Just got back from breastfeeding group where I chased my health visitor up about Georgia's tongue tie. She patronised me in a room full of people with the way she spoke to me and said I have to get the tongue tie assessed again NEXT WEEK and they will refer her if they think it might help. I'm so angry and deflated. I can't help but get the feeling they're going to refuse to refer. I got in the car to come afterwards and burst into tears. Why is it always so damp complicated?!

Any who. I've since contacted the lactation consultant I know and she is going to self refer me from her clinic. It means I have to go out of area to Sunderland when I'm actually in Durham so she'll get told off if they realise but at least it will get done.

If it wasn't so important to me I'd tell my hv to shove her assessment and just go ahead and formula feed. She has been useless for all 3 of my children.


----------



## karlilay

What a shame Dory, sorry to hear that :( I hope it gets sorted. 

I've just been signed off from the midwife, Poppy now weighs 9lb 3oz. Shes suffering with her belly a bit, so going to give her a bath tonight and see if that helps. 

Hope all is well with Geralyn?! xx


----------



## vaniilla

Dory that's horrendous, are you able to complain? she had no right to talk to you like that :hugs: I'm glad that the lactation consultant will put the referral through but it shouldn't have come to this.


Lavochain - I'm sorry you're having such a tough time :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

ehjmorris said:


> Goodluck Geralyn! Hope all goes smoothly :)
> 
> Afm, so excited to meet my lil man tomorrow :)

Aaah! How did I not know you were so close to meeting your precious boy?! 

Good luck for tomorrow,I hope everything is smooth and easy for you :hugs: update us when you can! I'll be stalking


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wow how frustrating is that dory, i would be livid! 
Hopefully it gets sorted swiftly. 

Lavo- :hugs: 


The nightly games have begun for me haha, lightening crotch and BH, surely this cannot just go on and on for weeks ?! it's so very sore and tiresome! :( It's like bang on time every night at 7 onwards i just sit around in pain, it's probably the time of the day, as in the day has taken its toll on me and that's why it is every evening but it's still frustrating. Normally i just go overdue with no symptoms what so ever, even when i have been 4cm dilated with previous pregnancies (for a week!) I would never have known it(if i hadn't been told lol) as i was perfectly painfree etc.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi I hope it doesn't for you. I've been dealing with almost constant bh since about 36 weeks. And there is no fing sign of anything changing! So much false labor. 

If I go in on Friday and no change I'm going to beat someone and also ask for a sweep I think.


----------



## Boo44

Karli I hope poppy enjoys her bath. Arthur was constipated the past few days and quite grunty but we've solved it with a bit of cooled boiled water and a nice warm bath with a tummy massage X 

Those mummies with babies on bottles how often do they have them and how many are they having per night?

Ehj - so exciting!!
Geralyn - thinking of you hope everything went smoothly
Angel - hope juniper's weight was good today are you any nearer getting home?
Starlight hope you're feeling better today
Dory - can't believe that!! What a witch. Why are some people so condescending, you have so much BF experience they should realise lots of mums know more than they do. I would complain...

Hope all the ladies waiting on their babies are ok!


----------



## karlilay

Thanks Boo, she also seems to be awake wayyyy too much during the day, today she was awake from 10.30am until just gone 2, I think she gets over tired. So i have jut used the bedtime baby Johnsons bath stuff? She had a bath at 6.39, and has completely flaked. She should wake any time now for a bottle, then hopefully she's down for the night.
I have been taking her nappy off and jut holding her little legs to her belly, I am going to give her some water tomorrow though.

Poppy's bottles generally go - 8am, 11.30am, 3pm, 6/7pm and then 9/10pm, she wakes at 1.30 and 4.45/5.15 and I get up for the day then. She's having 4oz. :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Karli I am so very jealous of your sleep! Georgie wakes about every 2 hrs so nights are typically 9 11 1 3 and 5 ish. Last.night it was more like 90 mins between some feeds 

Ladies who have any experience with expressing from birth did you get your period back fairly early? With Xander it didn't return till 8m pp but Georgia is 5 weeks old tomorrow and I swear I feel bloated and PMSey :-( 

I'm wondering if the delay in my milk, having barely any contact for the first week and not actually feeding for so long has caused my cycle to ramp up? Gutted!


----------



## Boo44

Wow that is a lot of awake time. Arthur has been the total opposite and asleep waaaay too much! Although he's started having up to an hour or so of awake time now after most feeds. And typically his most awake time is after his bath and feed, he can be awake for over 2 hours then! I can't believe you get up at 4.55/5.15 that is crazy!!!! How long does it take poppy to have 4oz? I'm still winding Arthur a lot so it can take a while

I'm sure he smiled at me today. He's had lots of windy 'smiles' but this was definitely a reaction to me :)


----------



## lynnikins

im still here waiting, but i fully expected to still be waiting as well lol


----------



## lynnikins

Lil_Pixie said:


> Karli I am so very jealous of your sleep! Georgie wakes about every 2 hrs so nights are typically 9 11 1 3 and 5 ish. Last.night it was more like 90 mins between some feeds
> 
> Ladies who have any experience with expressing from birth did you get your period back fairly early? With Xander it didn't return till 8m pp but Georgia is 5 weeks old tomorrow and I swear I feel bloated and PMSey :-(
> 
> I'm wondering if the delay in my milk, having barely any contact for the first week and not actually feeding for so long has caused my cycle to ramp up? Gutted!

I expressed from birth with ds1 and my cycle came back around 4 months PP i think, but that was 8 years ago so my memory could be out on the timeline I did also stop feeding/expressing completely by 8 wks as work circumstances didn't allow me to express


----------



## Lil_Pixie

lynnikins said:


> Lil_Pixie said:
> 
> 
> Karli I am so very jealous of your sleep! Georgie wakes about every 2 hrs so nights are typically 9 11 1 3 and 5 ish. Last.night it was more like 90 mins between some feeds
> 
> Ladies who have any experience with expressing from birth did you get your period back fairly early? With Xander it didn't return till 8m pp but Georgia is 5 weeks old tomorrow and I swear I feel bloated and PMSey :-(
> 
> I'm wondering if the delay in my milk, having barely any contact for the first week and not actually feeding for so long has caused my cycle to ramp up? Gutted!
> 
> I expressed from birth with ds1 and my cycle came back around 4 months PP i think, but that was 8 years ago so my memory could be out on the timeline I did also stop feeding/expressing completely by 8 wks as work circumstances didn't allow me to expressClick to expand...

Oh good! Hopefully not yet then 

Lovey to see you posting. Are you planning another home birth?


----------



## Dory85

I still don't have my period yet and no signs.

I exclusively breastfed Sophie from birth and got my period when she was 12 weeks but she was doing the occasional 6 hour stretch over night so I think that's why. 

With my son it came back around 9/10 months and I exclusively pumped for almost a week at 9 days old when he was unwell.


----------



## lynnikins

yeah the plan is for a homebirth, i feel so much more at ease and comfortable here and being that i always end up around 42 wks they would be pushing to monitor me heaps in hospital which im not comfortable with


----------



## Squig34

I've missed so much - sorry i've been MIA & not available to offer support - i've been so busy with feeding & expressing, i've hardly had any time. Plus baby isn't sleeping. I'm really struggling with bf'ing too- I don't know how to get her to latch although she's interested, & you should see the size of the nipple shields I was recommended to get - I don't think her mouth is big enough ;)

Joey, sorry to hear you had such a hard time. Hope you're recovering well. You could ask the hospital about donating milk, but you can also freeze it.

Angel, congratulations on the birth of Juniper! She is a cutie & such a sweet name :) sorry to hear she's been ill, but relieved for you that she's improving.

Ehj, unless i've gotten mixed up with dates, all the best for today!

Geralyn, hope all has gone well.

Love the other pics of babies & siblings. Glad to hear the Georgias & Arthur are doing well :)

Róise was back up to 5lb 4oz at her 10 day check (5lb 7 birth weight) & the touch of jaundice she had has cleared up. So she's doing well but is largely refusing to sleep at night. I'm so exhausted. But today she was given a ewan the dream sheep which seems to be helping her to settle. So FX!

Good luck to all the ladies still waiting on babies; I hope things happen soon & it certainly sounds like they are for some of you!


----------



## joeybrooks

squig was it the ardo ones?? Barbara the bf coordinator at the royal recommended them to me and they are working great. I've managed to get Leo to latch so many times now, I'm so chuffed. sometimes the shield can then come off after he has drawn my nipped out and feed without it.

my books are no sooner empty than I can feel them filling again. I'm very very grateful that I have such a great supply but it hurts!!

squigbare you going to go to any breastfeeding groups. I think when I can dace the world again I might go to the magic milk club. I look like a right eejit at the.minute trying to get him on though, I have to.get half naked, I think with the antics of me I'd definitely get thrown out of a public place, not.for feeding but for indecency.


----------



## GeralynB

Juliette Anne Lanigan was born 6/15 at 3:03am. 8lbs 5 oz 20 in. I started having regular timeable contractions Tuesday night so I called the midwife and she said to come to the hospital to get checked. I was 2cm so since I was 39 weeks they decided to do the c section then. It all happened so fast and I can't believe she's hear. Everything went great!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AngelofTroy

We tried exclusively breastfeeding but today's weigh in shows Juniper has now lost 11.5% of her birth weight. :( She seemed to bf ok, I have seen a bf specialist today and she found and divided a small tongue tie, but I don't think it will help. She is just so ravenous. She feeds and feeds which I know is normal but because the weight charts don't take inti account that she was so poorly If she gets to 12% lost then they will refer to paediatricians and keep us in here even longer. I just can't risk that so I've restarted forma top ups.. But needs SO much. She feeds for half an hour, gulping and guzzling, both sides, then takes 30-35ml formula and still wants more. I am double pumping after feeds to increase my supply but I will never keep up with this level of top ups. :( She ia still showing hunger signs now after draining both breasts and 5ml ebm and 30ml formula. :( I don't know whether to give more formula or what. ?! 

Shit. Midwife just did obs and her breathing is fast again.


----------



## Lavochain

Welcome to the world lovely Juliette! Congratulations Geralyn. <3


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations Geralyn!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations Geralyn :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on the birth of Juliette Geralyn. Xx

Angel, is Juniper okay? You mentioned fast breathing? Xx

Good luck today EHJ. Xx

Squig, nice to hear from you. Sorry to hear you are suffering with baby sleep issues. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Welcome to the world Juliette well done Geralyn. 

EHJ - good luck today I'm looking forward to seeing your little man. 

Angel I hope Juniper is ok. I'm sure her weight will catch up soon would the fact that she was on the glucose drip make her hungrier than other babies?


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Geralyn, Juliette is gorgeous! 

Angel, so sorry to hear about Juniper's weight loss. I don't know about more formula - but if she's still hungry & losing weight, maybe that's the way to go - what are you being advised to do? What's the story with the fast breathing? Thinking of you!



joeybrooks said:


> squig was it the ardo ones?? Barbara the bf coordinator at the royal recommended them to me and they are working great. I've managed to get Leo to latch so many times now, I'm so chuffed. sometimes the shield can then come off after he has drawn my nipped out and feed without it.
> 
> my books are no sooner empty than I can feel them filling again. I'm very very grateful that I have such a great supply but it hurts!!
> 
> squigbare you going to go to any breastfeeding groups. I think when I can dace the world again I might go to the magic milk club. I look like a right eejit at the.minute trying to get him on though, I have to.get half naked, I think with the antics of me I'd definitely get thrown out of a public place, not.for feeding but for indecency.

:rofl: yes the ardo ones but I had to order them online so I didn't have them in hospital so I haven't had any help with using them. Barbara was brilliantthe day I saw her though - it's just a shame I had to wait til Monday instead of being able to get help straight away on Saturday (although the midwives were good about trying to help me latch but the pumping was disastrous). Where is the magic milk club?


----------



## AngelofTroy

They have put her back on hourly observations due to her respiration date speeding up again :( The doctors will review her later. I don't really know what it means, they never said what the infection is, it says "query sepsis" somewhere on her notes though.

As for the weight thing, I think it is perfectly understandable that she has catching up to do, but they go by weight loss from birth weight rather than from when she started eating, and 12% loss is the cut off point for intervention. The formula top ups hopefully mean her weight will go up today. 

I am not coping well at all any more, I think the adreneline has worn off and the full on shock of what happened + baby blues + extreme sleep ddprivation (less than 2 hours a night due to pumping and feeding) has broken me. I cried to the poor midwives all night, I want to go home, I want to see Micah properly, I haven't been outside aince I arrived here in labour on friday. :cry: 

Everything feels overwhelming and I can't even make simple decisions let alone how to feed. :cry:


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> They have put her back on hourly observations due to her respiration date speeding up again :( The doctors will review her later. I don't really know what it means, they never said what the infection is, it says "query sepsis" somewhere on her notes though.
> 
> As for the weight thing, I think it is perfectly understandable that she has catching up to do, but they go by weight loss from birth weight rather than from when she started eating, and 12% loss is the cut off point for intervention. The formula top ups hopefully mean her weight will go up today.
> 
> I am not coping well at all any more, I think the adreneline has worn off and the full on shock of what happened + baby blues + extreme sleep ddprivation (less than 2 hours a night due to pumping and feeding) has broken me. I cried to the poor midwives all night, I want to go home, I want to see Micah properly, I haven't been outside aince I arrived here in labour on friday. :cry:
> 
> Everything feels overwhelming and I can't even make simple decisions let alone how to feed. :cry:

Firstly, baby blues will have hit and be making things seem even harder. Give it time. You have been through a lot so give yourself permission to grieve for what you expected with your newborn but haven't managed because she's been unwell.

Have they given you an idea of how long she needs antibiotics for? I'm sorry if I'm telling you how to suck eggs with this but I understanding is something that helps me cope. 'Query sepsis' or '? Sepsis' means that they think it's sepsis but have not got all the factors to confirm this as a diagnosis yet (normally blood levels within certain parameters). Have you told your if her bloods are improving?

Respiratory rate is very sensitive. It is often the first thing to indicate deterioration which will be why they are keeping an eye on it if it's sped up but so many things can affect it. When Georgia was in trans care she her breathing went really fast and she had chest recession. The paed examined her and within seconds they had dragged her cot out of my room and round to special care. They then screened her for infection but in hindsight they think it was all down to her not being able to maintain her temperature and getting cold. Terrifying but much better than what they were looking for. They have to err on the side of caution and treat as the worst case scenario. 

Afm - I contacted the tongue tie clinic that's out of my area yesterday and explained everything that's happened. They have given me an appointment for Wednesday where they will assess and snip if they think it would benefit. So for a week I asked my health visitors to ring the same clinic to book me in and they decided to go a different route that takes even longer than if I'd gone against policy and contacted them myself. It's honestly no wonder people who are struggling give up. I'm lucky that I know how the system works.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thank you so much Dory, I wish the staff here made as much sense as you! I was never told the results of her blood cultures, but they tell me her CRP, they didn't do one yesterday but will do today. Her numbers were: 
Day 0 (birth): 5
Day 1: 44
Day 2: 22
Day 3: 16
Today is day 5 and if it is under 4 they may stop antibiotics and discharge us. But with resp rate and weight issues maybe not. Noone can quite say. Her resp was high end of normal the the last 2 checks but theyre waiting for a doctor to review. Last one was 55 while asleep.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Congratulations Geralyn :happydance:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations geralyn! She's beautiful x

Massive hugs angel :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Geralyn - Congratulations on your little girl! :)


Angel - I'm really sorry that your dd is having problems, I hope they're able to get to the bottom of the resp rate and hopefully with the top ups she'll have gained weight :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Angel, I can understand you feeling overwhelmed. Can you go take a stroll around the grounds just to get some fresh air. 
Hopefully Juniper is fine, and with some formula you'll both be on your way to home soon. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Dory, that's fab you'll be seen next week. Hopefully the issues can be resolved quickly for you. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Angel firstly I know exactly how you feel. When Arthur came 5 weeks early I was in shock, we stayed in the hospital for 3 extra nights which sounds nothing to some but When you're in the middle of it, it is an eternity. You sit staring at the same walls and worrying. Everyone else gets to go home (your visitors even OH) and everyone else gets to sleep. I think realising this and accepting how completely crap it is actually helps you to cope. It won't be forever. I think the frustrating part is they say they'll do something but then every test takes a while to perform then a while to analyse then it takes a while for the Drs to get the result and come and tell you and make a plan. So even something as simple as checking her CRP is down can take best part of a day which to the staff seems routine and normal but to a new mum desperate to go home it seems unbearably long. Let yourself be mad and sad then brush yourself off and push for faster results and discharge if she is well xx

I also understand the desperation to see Micah. Jack was totally emotional and out of control when we were in the hospital. Trust me that one day back at home with mummy who although she has a baby is still just mummy will make everything ok. He will love his sister, it's totally worth it xxx

As for the feeding I think I would play ball until they let you go home. So like dory said, see formula as the medicine that keeps her weight and sugars up, then when she's on the right track and gets discharged you can EBF to your hearts content. They will soon let you know if her weight isn't on track after that. Good luck!

Squig - soooo nice to hear from you! So glad the shields have helped both you and Joey. Tbh I've never understood nipple shields at all! 

Geralyn omg Juliette is beautiful and what a fantastic hat :cloud9: congratulations to you and your family hope your C section recovery is smooth 

AFM - Arthur is being such a content little thing (TOUCH WOOD) and sleeps well considering he's a newborn yet I am sick of seeing my pale face and black eye rings in the mirror. So I'm off to buy some fake tan for the first time in my life!!!


----------



## Lavochain

Good luck today Ehjmorris, I look forward to seeing another boy added to the group! 
Thinking of you and Juniper, Angel. <3
Dory - Hopefully something is starting to get sorted for Georgia. :thumbup:

I'm really sick of being stuck in the house now but whenever I go out the car parks are so far away from destinations that I'm struggling with my pelvis. I really hope we all spontaneously go into labour soon. Another four weeks of this doesn't seem possible! :dohh:


----------



## Squig34

Hope it works out Dory! 

Angel, just more :hugs: it's no wonder it's overwhelming with the worry & the lack of sleep. Hang in there :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

Squig, Barbara had a spare one that she used for teaching so she gave it to me and I steralised it and it's working great. If nothing else is shows Leo that there is milk in there and gets him interested. I too ordered them online and am still waiting. You can imagine how protective I am of the one I have, which isn't easy given that it is see through and I've lost it about 20 times already.

Angel I'm so sorry for you. My baby blues hit when I was in hospital last time and it was horrible. I would also prepare yourself for your return home and seeing micah again in familiar surroundings. I was hit with a massive wave of emotions but I'm getting there.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Angel i just wanted to say that i read your post and i wanted to send you hugs :( i don't really know anything about hospital procedure or anything that is going on so compared to the other ladies can't really offer much in that way of advice but i am sorry you are having a rough time of it :hugs: it really does sound like a nightmare, I cried just because they made my husband go home when i had my induction, which seems pathetic in comparison. combination of hormones and stress will do anyone in :hugs: 

Gerayln- congrats ! :) love the hat!! 

Lavo- I completely agree, i just got back from the town. I had to go as my smoke alarms all started bleeping yesterday, so i needed new batteries :( I parked as close as i could and waddled my way through to the shops, i basically got the batteries turned around and walked back to my car, every step was like razor blades up my foof! and her head is so low that i was convinced i was either going to crap my pants or pee myself with every movement lmao. That plus the low blood pressure makes for an interesting trip out. Once i get in my car and sit down though it's like omg heaven and i'm instantly better! So if i don't stand up for the next few weeks i will be fine :haha:


----------



## joeybrooks

Magic milk club is in girls model school squig


----------



## Lavochain

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Lavo- I completely agree, i just got back from the town. I had to go as my smoke alarms all started bleeping yesterday, so i needed new batteries :( I parked as close as i could and waddled my way through to the shops, i basically got the batteries turned around and walked back to my car, every step was like razor blades up my foof! and her head is so low that i was convinced i was either going to crap my pants or pee myself with every movement lmao. That plus the low blood pressure makes for an interesting trip out. Once i get in my car and sit down though it's like omg heaven and i'm instantly better! So if i don't stand up for the next few weeks i will be fine :haha:

Exactly how it is feeling for me too. I don't have low BP though so it must be extra hard for you. How do we keep our minds off babies if we can't even stand though. :shrug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lavochain said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Lavo- I completely agree, i just got back from the town. I had to go as my smoke alarms all started bleeping yesterday, so i needed new batteries :( I parked as close as i could and waddled my way through to the shops, i basically got the batteries turned around and walked back to my car, every step was like razor blades up my foof! and her head is so low that i was convinced i was either going to crap my pants or pee myself with every movement lmao. That plus the low blood pressure makes for an interesting trip out. Once i get in my car and sit down though it's like omg heaven and i'm instantly better! So if i don't stand up for the next few weeks i will be fine :haha:
> 
> Exactly how it is feeling for me too. I don't have low BP though so it must be extra hard for you. How do we keep our minds off babies if we can't even stand though. :shrug:Click to expand...

I know it's so frustrating! I did get a bargain on a waist trainer in home bargains though, it is one of those ones that comes on the tv super early every day and some super chirpy American prattles on and about about how "awesome" it is, in her super perky voice lmao. It was 1.99 instead of like 35 quid so that has made it all worth my while :haha: 

I keep trying to cheer myself up about her potentially arriving in July, for one it means less school runs, if my sweep is booked for the 6th then i would assume induction would be about a week after that ? I can't remember when they are usually. Will be close to mid July though and then i might have almost none if any school runs with three kids until September! which would be bliss. Means i can have the baby, go home and sleep in for two months haha. Or ya know attempt to sleep in. At the very least i wont have to be dressed every day by 7.30 and that will make all the difference. So trying to be positive. On the other hand like you said; it's so very uncomfortable now and i'm basically a prisoner in my home. I'm loosing the summer sat here in pain :growlmad:


----------



## vaniilla

Ladies what's the mucus plug like? I don't remember getting any with DS but *TMI ALERT!!!* found a small amount of green stuff in my pad this morning :wacko: is that what it is ? :sick: 


the braxton hicks are really ramping it up, I've had painful one since 30 weeks now but before I had to walk 20 mins + for them to start, now I just need to walk for 5 minutes and I'll have cramps all evening urghhhhh :wine:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have green EVERY time i use the bathroom and apparently it is normal :/ i envy you if you are just seeing this now lmao, it's like vagina snot lmao. 

in the past when i have lost my actual plug it has been browny greeny in colour with blood streaked through it and like jelly. with my first son it was HUGE cos it came out in one go, like a bloody pork pie :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Glad to hear it's normal, it freaked me out though! I don't know how you stay calm, I'd be jumping up and down every time I saw any :haha: 

With DS this is pretty much exactly the time that my waters broke, a bit sad that this time around I'll be pregnant for longer.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

As a two time "42 weeker" i have lost all empathy for everyone else :haha: I can imagine you are feeling a bit bummed though! I would love LOVE to go at 38 weeks :D I would love to go at 41 actually haha. 41 weeks was when i got my first stretch mark with my youngest... how's that for lame?! haha. 

I hope it's soon for us! :) yeah the snot; It is still pretty disgusting even though it has been going on for a while now. I was totally disgusted initially but that was with my first son (8 years ago) so i'm clearly just disgusting lol. I think if you can make your BH come on like that by waking you should get out and stroll about! haha


----------



## vaniilla

If I knew the bh did anything I'd be doing lunges up and down the stairs with the breast pump strapped on :haha: that would be a sight to freak DH out so may just do it for that alone :haha:

Are you having a sweep done at 40 weeks? it may kick start things!


----------



## Tinky_82

Had my bloody show this morning. Went into mau as through the night I had gushes everytime I got up to pee so was wondering if my waters had gone. They couldn't see that they had so have been sent home wearing a pad and need to see if it gets wet - nothing so far - I think it was just increased discharge before the show. Cervix still high and closed no contractions but increased bh.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nope. It's booked in for 41 weeks =( I don't know if I'm going to get it or not. It didn't work last time despite being 4cm. Then I had the induction anyways and it was just far too much prodding and poking for me haha 

Haha I think you should do it anyways. Get lunging haha.


----------



## Lavochain

It is starting to sound promising for some of you! 

Is a sweep automatically done at 40 weeks? I've not had any speak of one or an induction. I'm quite surprised really as he is plotted well above the 90th percentile for everything. I'm really scared that I'm going to end up with a CS.


----------



## vaniilla

I'd ask for it to be brought to 40 weeks, it's a worth a try even though internals are horrible. 

Tinky - that sounds very promising! :dust:


Lavochain - at my 38 week app yesterday she said they'd offer an internal/sweep to get things moving at 40 weeks.


----------



## Lavochain

vaniilla said:


> Lavochain - at my 38 week app yesterday she said they'd offer an internal/sweep to get things moving at 40 weeks.

I had my appointment yesterday and she didn't even mention it. :growlmad: Considering I am a first time mum you'd think they'd be more informative. I'm sure they're going to leave me pregnant forever.


----------



## vaniilla

If you do get to 40 weeks (hopefully you won't!) you should ask for one at the appointment and there isn't a real reason for them to refuse you. It's weird that she didn't mention it though, did she not discuss what would happen at your next appointment at all? Midwives can be so weird sometimes!


----------



## Lavochain

They never discuss anything with me. I should have been taking Asprin since 12 weeks due to my Pre Exlampsia risk and wasn't told anything about it until 30 weeks! My MW is really nice but I don't feel in the loop at all. Hopefully he'll save me all of this bother and come out soon.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I've been told that they won't do a sweep until 41 weeks unless it's for a first baby and then it will be offered at 40 weeks, really not sure why or what the difference is :shrug:
I'm hoping that my midwife will offer one at my next appointment else I'm not going to be offered until 9 days overdue, as it will be induction 10-12 overdue there seems no point in a sweep that late.

AFM- I had bad stomach cramps early this morning and for the last couple of hours have been having braxton hicks every 10-15 minutes apart. I don't tend to get them in the morning usually. Apart from that I've had no other signs whatsoever :)


----------



## mommyxofxone

vanilla- i've been having plug for weeks :( and bh for weeks. I just had brown plug this am got real excited and nothing since. this sucks! 


as for the period while i was breastfeeding i had my period show up at 6m pp and once more at 12m pp, i stopped bf'ing at 13 months and i had it come back every 2 months for like a half year. but it took years to regulate again. 


2 days til due date. i can't even believe i'm still pregnant. My mw had said she'd offer me a sweep at the last appt but she couldn't reach my cervix :dohh: but i'm going to ask for one tomorrow. I'm both excited and terrified. 

Suddenly remembering what labor actually means and all that aftercare is freaking me out.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

They won't do it my area either until 41 and considering that's when my next app is anyways I don't suppose I have any choice now but to wait =/ 

Lavo your care sounds like mine but I'm on my third so at least I have a bit of experience with everything. Bless ya :hugs:


----------



## Lavochain

It seems to be pot luck with care depending on your area! At least I'll know what I'm looking for with the next one, if Rupert ever leaves that is. :haha:

These June babies aren't being very cooperative are they? My Husband has been saying for weeks that my labour would start today during the England v Wales game... absolutely no signals from Rupert and it kicks off in half an hour.


----------



## Tinky_82

I get a sweep at my next app - 40+5 . It's weird how much it differs from area to area.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I suppose that is what they mean by postcode lottery ? haha. It's like when i watch one born and the hospital on that looks like a bleeding hotel compared to my local birth pit lmao


----------



## karlilay

I was offered a sweep at 40 weeks, but I refused. 
Will catch up properly tonight... Lots of new posts.

Congratulations Geralyn! She is stunning.. :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'll have a sweep at 40+4 next week. Usually it's 41+ for second + mums but you can request one for after 40 weeks. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, I have been giving Hannah a bottle every 3 to 4 hours (depends on how much breast feeding we do between bottles). At night the pediatrician said she could go 4 to 5 hours. She drinks 30 to 60 ml per feeding. This is formula though, not breast milk as pumping doesn't work for me :(

Ehj, I hope all went well! 

Geralyn, congrats on your baby girl <3 I hope you're recovering well from the c section. 

Still trying to catch up on the forum so I'm probably missing bunches. Hannah hasn't had a bm in 24 hours and I just got off the phone with the pediatrician with what we can do to stimulate.


----------



## AngelofTroy

CRP has gone down to 7, which is great but needs to be below 4 to go home. She missed a dose of antibiotics today because her canula came out and then they wanted to wait for the CRP before putting a new one in, just in case she didn't need it. :dohh: So we will probably be in until Saturday. 

Weight wise I'm still getting different advice from every source. We are waiting on a weigh in tonight, she is up on NICU having her canula put in at the moment. The infant feeding specialist wants me to stop formula top ups if she has gained at all and stick to the ebm... There is no way I'm risking that tbh.. I may try to stop when she is around her birth weight but I am not letting her go over 12% loss and getting stuck here. Saying that we may still go over the 12% today and then I don't know what we will do as I can't force her to feed. I don't let her go over 3 hours as it is and double pump after every single feed, give ebm and formula as a top up until she refuses it. :/ The doctor said the next step would be to only give her 15 mins max at the breast each time as she might be using up too many calories and to give the rest as formula... So confused.


----------



## Dory85

Personally, Angel, I would trust what the infant feeding specialist says because doctors have little to no breastfeeding training. At best doctors have done a one day course so they are just as ill informed as the next person.

Her CRP is great. You may find it has come down tomorrow because her body should be working alongside the antibiotics and they also work on bit of a delay which is why they take 24-48 hours to work. Fingers crossed.


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight it's normal for babies to go a few days without a bm


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Fingers crossed you're out soon and back home angel x


----------



## Tinky_82

Ladies - question about waters - if they'd gone - how long would it take to soak a pad? I've only had a small patch on the pad but it's brown and I just don't know what to do.


----------



## Dory85

Tinky_82 said:


> Ladies - question about waters - if they'd gone - how long would it take to soak a pad? I've only had a small patch on the pad but it's brown and I just don't know what to do.

For me a thick maternity pad was full within an hour but I'm pretty sure you can have a slow leak. Boo and Pixie will know more because they were discharged for a little while with theirs. I would ring and ask advice in case it's meconium.


----------



## Tinky_82

Thanks Dory as I've been having my show I'm not sure if it's that causing the discolouration or not it does seem more blood than meconium.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I lay on my side for 30 minutes and when I stood up it soaked the pad in a minute or two hun x


----------



## Tinky_82

Yes it's definitely not that there's barely anything and I'm not feeling gushes. I think it's just discharge and my show but it's so difficult to know what to do. The discolouration is barely there.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's always worth getting checked out hun! For peace of mind if nothing else :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Angel I would go with what the Drs say whilst she's ill (well recovering) and in hospital and you are dealing with significant weight loss. Then after that I would go with what the infant feeding specialist says. I found that Arthur used up a lot of energy suckling at first. This is great if they haven't already lost weight and need all the energy they can get! Hope her CRP is less than 4 soon and that she doesn't go over the 12% xx

Tinky when my waters went it was like a gush then nothing, then I would move or stand and I would feel another gush. At one point I was stood up with my trousers down (pj's, when they first went!) and it literally ran out of me. Not great!!

Karli (and anyone else) how long does it take your baby to drink a 4oz bottle on average? Arthur can take up to 45 mins! I'm winding him 3 or at least 2 times during that though. Maybe I don't need to do that. In the night it only takes 20 mins


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Angel I would go with what the Drs say whilst she's ill (well recovering) and in hospital and you are dealing with significant weight loss. Then after that I would go with what the infant feeding specialist says. I found that Arthur used up a lot of energy suckling at first. This is great if they haven't already lost weight and need all the energy they can get! Hope her CRP is less than 4 soon and that she doesn't go over the 12% xx
> 
> Tinky when my waters went it was like a gush then nothing, then I would move or stand and I would feel another gush. At one point I was stood up with my trousers down (pj's, when they first went!) and it literally ran out of me. Not great!!
> 
> Karli (and anyone else) how long does it take your baby to drink a 4oz bottle on average? Arthur can take up to 45 mins! I'm winding him 3 or at least 2 times during that though. Maybe I don't need to do that. In the night it only takes 20 mins

My husband gave Georgia a 4oz bottle of ebm whilst I was with my eldest who was having surgery and he said it took about 10 minutes.


----------



## Boo44

Yes Arthur takes EBM faster than formula. I'm wondering if he's outgrown the newborn teat although he's only just tipping 8lb so I'm not sure!


----------



## Starlight32

Tinky, let us know what happens! I had a lot if clear mucusy discharge towards the end but the bloody and discolored discharge usually only came out when I wiped. 

My daughter finally pooped so that's a relief. I've been paranoid about pooping because the pediatrician said its a sign she's not getting enough food, and she lost so much weight after birth. 

Angel, I hope your baby's weight increases. I know it's hard to see her lose. :(

Boo, Hannah takes 2oz of formula in like 5 minutes but we usually spend 5 to 10 mins burping her or being in the lookout for spit up.


----------



## karlilay

Poppy takes about 10 mins. But I was trying to burp her half way through and she is so greedy she would just cry and not part with any wind, now I let her have as much as she wants in one go, which is generally about 2.5/3oz and then burp her, then she has the other ounce. Sometimes she doesn't have it at all, but the actual feeding takes no where near as long as burping. &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - that sounds like a difficult situation, I'm not sure what I would in your shoes, go with what you feel would be best, it's hard to know which doctor to listen to. :hugs:

Tinky - with DS mine went in one big gush followed by a few minutes of tiny trickles and then nothing. I would ring the midwives and ask if they want you to go in because of the coloured aspect.


----------



## Lavochain

I'm pretty sure that baby has decided to move upwards! At my appointment his head was really low down and I had started feeling his feet much lower, tonight sadly his feet are up at the top of my belly again. He clearly just doesn't want to meet us. :nope:


----------



## Tinky_82

I think I'm having contractions and no more coloured discharge so going to wait until morning and see what happens. I was in the assessment unit this morning and they didn't think it was my waters - just my show.


----------



## Boo44

Wow only 10 mins! Think I'll stop winding him so often because that 40 mins is taken up a lot with winding!


----------



## Starlight32

Mamas using formula or who have used formula in the past... which kind are you using? Hannah has bad gas (farts) and we are thinking about switching to something more gentle on the tummy. She also has had hiccups a lot after feedings (both bottle and breast so not sure if it's related).


----------



## karlilay

I was using Cow & Gate until today actually. I brought that because it's the most easy to get for me, but it didn't actually agree with my older two and Poppy's not getting on to well with it either. She's struggling to poo. So we've switched over to Aptimel today which is what I used before after tummy issues. Hopefully things will improve a bit. 
They do make comfort formulas so that will be the next step for us if this doesn't help :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Last night the only pump on the ward broke! They did eventually borrow one but by then there was a queue of women needing it. It was the last straw really for me. I made a decision not to pump after each feed anymore. It means we will probably be combined feeding indefinitely now but that actually really worked for us with our son once I accepted it. 

I will still pump the right when she doesn't feed well, if the pump is available, as I want to even out. She has such a preference for the left that I am lopsided!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh and her notes say sepsis now, no "query" anymore. Nobody has talked to us about it. I think someone else's baby had the same thing? I can't look through posts as internet keeps cutting out. But does sepsis mean it was a blood infection? Or is it just a word for infection? Google says both/:/


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- I used similac with my son and he did really well on it


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Happy due date Tinky. I hope those contractions were/are working. Xx

Angel, I'm glad you have made a decision on combination that works for you lovely. I have no clue on the notes about infection, but to say I'm thinking of you and baby Juniper. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It was Georgia hun. No one really talked to us about it either. I think because sepsis is a scary word :hugs: 

The neonatal dr told us she had an infection in her blood. And later it was mentioned that sepsis is the most common infection in newborns. Perhaps it's not that big of a deal to them :shrug: G had 10 days of antibiotics but she fought off sepsis much better than I fought the infection in my uterus! 

Oh man how did they only have one pump! I think expressing on the ward was by far the worst thing for me. I felt so uncomfortable and nurses just wandered in and I felt panicked every time.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Yesterday I had braxton hicks irregularly all day, nothing too painful but some definitely uncomfortable. I went to bed early to see if anything would happen but they disappeared.
Woke up about 20 minutes ago and have just had my bloody show, I phoned day care as it was more pinkish/reddish colour and they've said to just keep an eye on both blood and babies movements. I'm hoping it's a sign but also trying not to get my hopes up as I know some ladies lose theirs and still have days to go yet. :)


----------



## Tinky_82

Contractions fizzled out overnight but feel like they're starting up again now so we'll see what happens. 
Mum22ttc you sound in a similar situation to me - hopefully our babies are on the way.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> It was Georgia hun. No one really talked to us about it either. I think because sepsis is a scary word :hugs:
> 5
> The neonatal dr told us she had an infection in her blood. And later it was mentioned that sepsis is the most common infection in newborns. Perhaps it's not that big of a deal to them :shrug: G had 10 days of antibiotics but she fought off sepsis much better than I fought the infection in my uterus!
> 
> Oh man how did they only have one pump! I think expressing on the ward was by far the worst thing for me. I felt so uncomfortable and nurses just wandered in and I felt panicked every time.

I thought it was Georgia but I couldn't search the previous pages :hugs: All they have said to us is "infection" and when I've asked more they say "we often never find out for sure". How long were you in hospital with her Pixie?


----------



## Boo44

Karli just reading about the formula - someone told me HiPP organic formula is the best for windy uncomfortable babies. I used it with my second and it was brill. The only reason I'm not using it this time is the box is such a faff (!) and hubby didn't want to haha. So we're using aptamil


----------



## Dory85

Sepsis is an infection but different because most infections are viral and/or relatively mild. Sepsis is a severe infection caused when another infection progress so much that the body's other systems are also compromised. It is pretty high on the urgency list in adults medically but also something commonly seen in hospital and treatable so I think medical professionals become desensitised to it a bit. The public have recently seen lots on the media about it recently too so are a little over sensitive to it. Combining those two emotional responses imo can't lead to anything good.

I'm shocked they only had one pump. Even SCBU had two and there were only 8 cots (and no adult inpatients on the unit).


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We were in for 13 days but the last 3 were just to establish feeding. She'd been on oxygen and had a glucose drip and an NG tube but everything else had resolved itself by the time she finished her antibiotics on day 10. 

How are you feeling in yourself hun? Those days we spent in hospital were so so hard, especially with another little one at home :hugs: I so hope it's almost over for you :hugs: 

Oh! Not sure if I'd mentioned this or not. The neonatal outreach team signed Georgia off on Tuesday. She is officially a well baby :dance:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Tinky_82 said:


> Contractions fizzled out overnight but feel like they're starting up again now so we'll see what happens.
> Mum22ttc you sound in a similar situation to me - hopefully our babies are on the way.

I hope so to. I've never had this with my others, have just gone into labour and a couple of hours later given birth.
I'm getting period type of pains at the moment and a braxton hick here or there. :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Let's hope things ramp up Tinky and mum2ttc. I am just a tad jealous! Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Tinky & mum22ttc#3 - I hope things get moving for you again soon! 

Angel - I hope the infection clears up soon so you can go home :hugs:

Pixie - That's fantastic news! :dance: 

Starlight - we used aptamil with ds so are just using that again as we never had any problems with it.

Two days till father's day, it' starting to look like we'll be able to go to the restaurant after all! :D


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> We were in for 13 days but the last 3 were just to establish feeding. She'd been on oxygen and had a glucose drip and an NG tube but everything else had resolved itself by the time she finished her antibiotics on day 10.
> 
> How are you feeling in yourself hun? Those days we spent in hospital were so so hard, especially with another little one at home :hugs: I so hope it's almost over for you :hugs:
> 
> Oh! Not sure if I'd mentioned this or not. The neonatal outreach team signed Georgia off on Tuesday. She is officially a well baby :dance:

Yay for Georgia being officially well! She certainly looks it in her pictures, beautiful and so alert! I can't believe she isn't even due yet! 

I am struggling with being here, I miss Micah so much, but he doesn't like coming here. He visits most days but he acts up for my attention and usually Dave ends up taking him off to play somewhere or ha e a walk. He loves Juni though, and did hold her the other day! 

I think feeding/weight may keep us here longer too, CRP was 7 yesterday and they want it below 4 which could happen today or tomorrow, but her weight gain is not good. I feel like we would do so much better at home! :dohh: 

Her breathing is still often on the high end if normal (55-60) and she has funny patterns where she breathes faster and deeper for a few seconds then pauses then back to normal, but the doctor who does her observations was happy with her and my midwife said that just might be normal for her. :/ 

Dory - that makes sense, thank you. :hugs:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I've just rung maternity day care and am going in in half an hour as have only had a few movements in the last three hours.
Have also had 3 braxton hicks/ contractions in the last 30 minutes so hopefully they'll be able to tell me more :)


----------



## Squig34

Angel, i'M glad you've come to a decision that's right for you. Pumping is hard & time consuming; hopefully you'll find a great benefit to leaving it out. I still have to pump although I was shown yesterday how to use the nipple shields but I can't get Róise to latch by myself. She's getting her tongue tie snipped today after all (£60 it's costing me!!) so hopefully that will help.

Starlight, we're using Aptamil too.

Pixie, great news! :happydance:

Good luck Tinky & mumttc!


----------



## Lavochain

Good luck Tinky and mum! 

Sending well wishes Angel. 

I had to sleep sat up last night due to crippling indigestion. Every time I lay down I started vomiting stomach acid and nothing was helping. I've been getting backache again but can't tell if I'm tightening or not so it is probably just his position.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mum2ttc, keep us updated. Hope all is well with baby. Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Hope all is well mum22ttc - keep us updated. 

Nada going on here! Some period pains and the occasional cramp and a blood streaked mucousy discharge. Hopefully it's close though as have been feeling nauseous and shivery on and off like I was in labour last time.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I couldn't get back to sleep at all this morning after i was woken up by period pains, blimey they were awful, my stupid amount of stop start symptoms have become something of a joke now. my husband left for work and said sarcastically "hey let us know if the baby comes hahaha" What an arse :haha: 

I'm not getting excited for anything short of a bloody show at this point, as i have had everything else on and off for weeks! 

Well there is a full moon on Monday, lets see if that old wives tale works out eh :haha:

Hope everything is okay Mum22ttc.


----------



## mommyxofxone

bh contractions timeable since yesterday afternoon- i know i had them during the night as well. felt dreadfully uncomfortable everytime ihad to pee :( 

next appt today at 230 i swear if i hear no change someone is getting punched. going to ask for a sweep too most likely. I'm just so done with the start stop contractions and the spd and i'm ready to meet my boy.


BH started right up again this am too, which is great, usually he makes me wait a bit and then they start. it's like they never stopped from last night. Trying not to get too hopeful over here.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

It all sounds promising Mommy. Hopefully a sweep can really speed things up. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I forgot about the full moon :haha: hopefully it will work some magic on the ladies in this group!

Mommy - I hope a sweep gets things moving!



afm - any symptom is put down to my irritable uterus by the midwives, it's certainly living up the irritating bit of it's name :haha:


----------



## Lavochain

Is your show always tinged with blood or can it be milky in colour? Sorry if tmi but what I had appear in a blob the other day was purely white/milky and today when wiping I've had more of the same stuff, lots of little dots of it. It is definitely like snot and very disgusting, just not streaked like I was expecting. I've also been having deep throbbing pains at the bottom of my back. I think I may just be getting desperate lol :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Hopefully you ladies are progressing towards labor!

I wish I could pump. I gave up because it's not worth sitting at the pump for thirty mins just to get 10 ml. I'm really upset that the pump doesn't work for me. 

I've never heard of some if those formula brands, I'm thinking some are only in the uk?

Geralyn, we have been using Enfamil Newborn because our pediatrician recommended it. Did you ever try Enfamil with your son? We are thinking about trying out Similac if the Enfamil gentle formula doesn't work. I can't stand to see my baby in discomfort from gas!

Lavo, I think my mucus plus was sometimes clear/milky when it came out.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Baby didn't stop moving as soon as I was hooked up to the monitor, I knew it would happen.
It did measure 3 contractions in that time though ranging from 65-85. I was discharged after the 30 minutes and just told to keep an eye. Theyre still every 10 minutes and definitely more painful than my regular braxton hicks. Just hoping they won't amount to nothing now :)


----------



## vaniilla

Lav - Most of the pics I've seen of mucus plug are opaque and snot like, so just like what you describe. 


So glad it's friday! weekend weekend weekend!!! :dance:


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Lavochain said:


> Is your show always tinged with blood or can it be milky in colour? Sorry if tmi but what I had appear in a blob the other day was purely white/milky and today when wiping I've had more of the same stuff, lots of little dots of it. It is definitely like snot and very disgusting, just not streaked like I was expecting. I've also been having deep throbbing pains at the bottom of my back. I think I may just be getting desperate lol :haha:

This is only the second out of five that I've even had a show, before it's just been normal discharge like you did robe. Along with the braxton hicks/contractions that I've been having I've been having back ache too so that could defiently be a good sign :)


----------



## Lavochain

Oh, could be something for once then! 

Mum22 - My LO has done that every time I've gone up for reduced movements, they're so naughty :haha: At least you saw something and hopefully the contractions lead somewhere. Maybe we will have a burst of babies all at once.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Right ... had enough. I'm plugging in the Dyson :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'M SO BORED OF WAITING! Xx


----------



## Lavochain

I wonder how this thread must look to outsiders. We're all so fed up now :blush: Naughty June babies.


----------



## vaniilla

https://i64.tinypic.com/2djupfd.jpg

I took my bump pic for this week just now, I look and feel huuuuuuge :wine:


I wore my headphones whilst waiting for DS today so I could pretend to not hear people's stupid comments on how I'm 'still pregnant' 'wow you're big' 'I'd hate to be you right now ' :ignore::ignore::ignore:

Lavo - I agree :rofl: we're all heavily pregnant and fed up now, moaning is the only thing we have left! 


I'm half tempted to walk into town, I've not bought anything to give birth in just to wear afterwards :dohh: all my nightshirts that fit are covered in bleach spots because I seem to get it on everything :growlmad:


----------



## Lavochain

It may be huge and in the way but I like your bump! Mine has gone strange all of a sudden, it is flat then pokes out - not a good look.

I hate it when people do that, although my mum is having it worse than me as I work from home, so she can deal with all of the nosey colleagues etc :haha:

I'm getting some tightenings here with a bit of pain but they aren't timeable I don't think. So boring. :sleep:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Impressive bump vanilla! 

I'm wearing the same nightie that I gave birth to my youngest in haha. I found it at the bottom of my wardrobe and I'm too cheap to buy anything else :haha: you best get a wiggle on vanilla before you have to give birth in the buff :haha: 

Lavo I hope they pick up. I had some about lunch time that brought tears to my eyes. I'm gonna do "it" tonight. My poor husband lmao. I'll let him know later haha. Its gonna be like when Rachel asks Ross to get the baby out of her hahaha


----------



## Lil_Pixie

When i had xander I was just wearing a vest and nothing else. 

This time I bought a nightie but ended up giving birth in the dress I'd arrived in that morning :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I've been trying to convince DH to dtd for months but nada :cry: let me know what your trick is :haha:


Lavo - I hope they become more frequent, I would still time just because I'll do anything to pass the time right now.


I've convinced DH to drop me off at primark tomorrow for a nightshirt or two, for some reason I've only bought tops and bottoms :dohh: 

With ds I went to the hospital in a nightshirt, dripping wet out of the bath :haha: I'm pretty sure I was quite loud during the contractions too so I must have been an interesting sight being wheeled in through the hospital :haha:


----------



## jalilma

Took a trip to babies r us with my middle daughter... She bought the cutest baby shoes... All with her own money!
 



Attached Files:







20160617_112436.jpg
File size: 38.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## jalilma

Sorry I have no clue how to make pictures up and down!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

With DS1 I had to wear a horrible hospital gown but wore a nightie this time round, it went in the bin after though as it was covered in blood and whatever else :haha: 

I definitely prefer a nightie as opposed to a normal top for birth as it feels a bit more covered up? I just hate how undignified birth is haha, my poor DH was not allowed anywhere near the business end, I kept him up right by me so he could see as much of what was happening as I could (nothing), even when they invited him down to see the head come through I wouldn't let him :haha: and then afterwards I made sure he didn't see anything of the placenta lol 

Sorry all you ladies are getting bored waiting for your babies, I'm glad not to be pregnant but the sleep deprivation is definitely taking it's toll. I am shattered.


----------



## Lavochain

That is really sweet Jalilma! You both look lovely. 

I'll be wearing a nightie and pj bottoms, until they need to come off. I don't like the idea of feeling half naked infront strangers, although I know once you get to a point then you stop caring and just want the baby out! 

No definite contractions but lots of aches and pains in my back and legs. He has been hiccuping for the past hour, which is really starting to bug me. :dohh:


----------



## Dory85

With my second and third babies I gave birth in the clothes I arrived at the hospital in because they were so quick but needed lots of changes of pyjamas this time round because my lochia was so heavy it kept leaking *bork*

Today we got appointments through the post for Georgia's 8 week check and her injections. I'm dreading them more than my previous babies because she just seems too tiny to be having them already.

Things are crazy busy here. My family our visiting because my dad is doing an ultra marathon tomorrow and my two year old picked today to decide he is ready to potty train. I heard boys were later than girls so I was hoping Georgia would be a bit older buy so far so good.

Good luck to all those I'm early labour. I wonder what percentage of us actually give birth in June! (Georgia was only a day off being an April baby)!


----------



## vaniilla

Jalilma - lovely photo, that's really sweet of your dd :flower:


----------



## Boo44

Dory so funny as my 2 year old is officially starting toilet training as of tomorrow as OH is off for a week. Am absolutely dreading it! I hated every second with DS1. Although I hated it I seem to be unable to remember how we actually did it! Can you remind me how to do it!!! Argh I need wine tonight :haha:


----------



## Dory85

Boo - we just waited with Sophie. She was holding it in so we took her nappy off and she would ask for one on when she needed to go. We suggested using the potty instead and it was as easy as that?!

Aaron has been asking to use the potty for about a week but just farting in it lol. Today he's been doing wees (and a poo) on it every time but his nappy has been wet too. Tomorrow we'll stay on and keep his nappy off to see how it goes. Sophie would always use a nappy if she had one om because it was easier.

Good luck! I find leaving their nappy off a terrifying prospect lol!


----------



## Boo44

Yes Aaron is young to do it isn't he, my Fred is 2.5 and desperate to wear Spider-Man pants like his brother, but has never ever done a wee on the potty even though we've sat him on it tons and he is so much more verbally and language advanced than his brother was. I'm sure he'll be able to do it but I think we'll have to go cold turkey on the nappies and see how it goes. If he has a nightmare we'll just put them back on


----------



## Starlight32

I never considered wearing anything except the hospital gown for labor and delivery. I also wore just the gown in the maternal child unit lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

We are home!!!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yes! Excellent news angel :hugs: how did today's blood results and weigh in go?


----------



## wishuwerehere

Quick post to say benjamin john was born at 10:09pm on 17th june, at home in water. He weighed 6lb 6oz and has basically not stopped feeding since his first latch...
Pics to follow x


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations wishuwerehere! Looking forward to hearing about it when you get the time (ha)!

I knew you'd make it home angel. Enjoy!


----------



## Starlight32

Wish, so happy for you <3 

Angel, great news!!!


----------



## GeralynB

wishuwerehere said:


> Quick post to say benjamin john was born at 10:09pm on 17th june, at home in water. He weighed 6lb 6oz and has basically not stopped feeding since his first latch...
> Pics to follow x

Congrats!!

Starlight- we never tried anything other than the similac and he did well with it so we just stuck with it.


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations wish - we'll done.

Angel - great news.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Angel, fabulous news. Xx

Wish, a huge congratulations on the birth of Benjamin. Xx

Happy due date to me and Mommy! 
How did your check go Mommy? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Popping in real fast 325 am here and 7cm and just waiting on the boy. In the Hosp hanging out with dh in between contractions. Will update later today after hes here &#128150;


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Wow, good luck honey. It won't be long now. Another due date baby for you. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Haha, well done for finding the time to post mommy! Now I can almost guarantee you'll be on my mind when he arrives. Fingers crossed for a smooth ride :-D


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Just a quick post too. Arthur Jacob was born this morning after a pretty quick labour in the end weighing 7lb 10.5oz.
We are being kept in for observations at the minute as there was meconium in his waters but so far they've all been fine. :)

Congratulations wishuwerehere and good luck monmy :)


----------



## Lavochain

:haha::haha:Congrats wish. Welcome little Benjamin! <3

Happy due date ladies. I hope your little one is here soon mommy. 

Happy homecoming Angel and Juniper. :hugs:

ETA - How can we keep up! A huge congrats to you mum22. <3 Fingers crossed you can go home soon.

I'm so jealous! :haha:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on baby Arthur mum2ttc. Xx

These babies are coming fast now. I guess I know that now my Baby girl will be here in 2 weeks max. No signs at all. Nothing. Feeling completely and utterly fed up. I'm going to allow myself a little pity party and then get over it! Xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations mum22ttc - well done.
Good luck mommy - almost there.
I'm so jealous - after my show on Thursday I thought he'd be here by now! Lost more plug last night and more bloody show but only the occasional sporadic contractions and pressure but no pattern. Fed up now! Hurry up baby!


----------



## Lavochain

Fingers crossed you two are next! At least the end is near. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Great news Angel!

Congratulations Wish & mum22! 

Good luck mommy!

FX for the ladies still waiting! My SIL'S DD was Thursday so she is as fed up as you ladies are & I'm impatient to meet her LO & also hear of the births of your babies, so it's got to be tough for you (sure I was impatient at 37 weeks to meet Róise!!)

Bf'ing not going well here. My supply when pumping is a bit better but baby won't even entertain the nipple shields. I think I should've got more support in hospital & after to establish bf as well as supplement. I'm not sure now that we'll crack it . I'm seeing someone tomorrow for help though & will keep trying with the latching today - Róise got her tongue tie snipped yesterday & I can see the difference but maybe she's not used to being able to extend her tongue more yet. I also think she's suffering from silent reflux, my poor baby :(


----------



## vaniilla

wishuwerehere - Congratulations! It sounds like labour went really well :flower: 

Angel - I'm glad to hear you got to go home :hugs:

Happy due date Teeny!


mommyxofxone - I'm sure by now your baby is here, big congratulations! :happydance:


mum22ttc - Congratulations! hopefully the observations will remain good and you'll be able to go home :flower:


Tinky - I think you'll be giving birth sooner than you think! I would see this as your last weekend :hugs:


Someone should make a June babies group since so many have no given birth!


----------



## Lavochain

vaniilla said:


> Someone should make a June babies group since so many have no given birth!

You must be psychic as I was just going to ask if we were having one! I'd love to keep in touch with all the June babies, if mine ever arrives. :haha:

:hugs: Squig.


----------



## karlilay

Babies!!! Yay! Congratulations to you both!

It won't be long for you ladies left :hugs:

Nothing much going on here, changed Poppy's milk yesterday to Aptimil and I thought I had a chilled baby before well, she's amazing right now. She managed to poop by herself this mroning which is the first time in days, I've been holding her legs up, with a dummy in, baths and tummy massages to get her to go. I was so proud of her :rofl: she also pooped all over my bed when I was changing her but you can't win them all. 

Angel I'm made up for you. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## karlilay

Oh and Dory, I have such bad anxiety over Poppy's injections already and she's no where near yet. I never was remotjely fussed with the others. She feels too small, but I can't even imagine little G having hers. Bless her. I'm sure they will both be fine. :)


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Yay congratulations wish and welcome to baby Benjamin! Glad you got your home water birth x 

And congrats Mumttc on your little boy Arthur! X 

Ooh exciting mommy! Thinking of you X 

Yay for being home Angel! Bet you're so pleased. Hope little juniper is settling in well :) 

AFM- I'm so tired! Henry is a complete boob monster, we've taken to calling him Henry Hoover lol. There's cluster feeding issues too.. I was awake between 2am and 5am last night as he wouldn't be put down and wanted to be constantly fed. It's okay at the moment as DH is off work so gets up with older DS at 7 whilst I catch up but he's back in a week. I'm considering introducing a bottle at that specific time if it continues which will hopefully prevent it?? Have you ladies who are combi or ebm feeding had any issues with nipple confusion ect? Henry will only be 2 weeks when DH is back at work and I keep reading you need to wait longer to introduce bottles or dummies but online many people seem to have introduced them earlier x


----------



## Boo44

Wow popping in to see 2 new babies and one almost here! Another Arthur how cute!!! And congratulations on Benjamin wish xx good luck to those in labour

Hope you've settled in at home Angel xx

Squig hope the lactation consultant helps xx

11am and on our third pair of pants ... send help!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I hope the potty training eases up honey. I remember it well.
My DS was way harder than my DD. However, my DD liked to poop in the garden! Yuck. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm terrible with needles full stop and injections ar my kryptonite! I wasn't in the room for any of DS' injections.

Karli - that's great on the new formula :)


I hope potty training goes smoothly for you boo. 

We went for the pants free approach/naked waist down for the first week as he only had accidents when wearing pants, second week we had barely any accidents with pants on, I hope dd will be similar!


----------



## jalilma

Awwwww so excited with all the baby news.... Nada over here.... And by nada I really mean not a single thing!


----------



## mommyxofxone

James was born 527 am 8 lbs 1.1 oz 20 1/2"

Better update later


----------



## joeybrooks

I ma expression get and breastfeeding, sometimes with a nipped shield and sometimes without. I introduced a dummy on our first night home as one of the midwives said he was a very sulky baby. If anything it has helped with beast feeding as it seems to have taught him to suck. It is also a good way to know if he is hungry or just sucky as he will reject the dummy if he wants milk.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations mommy :)


----------



## Lavochain

Congrats mommy! <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Mommy. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My huge due date bump.


----------



## vaniilla

Congrats mommy!!! :dance: 

Lovely bump teeny :)


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations mommy!

Wow teeny you are definitely looking ready to go :)


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations mommy the boys are catching up! :cloud9:

I found a dummy helpful too as it satisfies the sucking need but if they're actually hungry there's no way a dummy will work so it's obvious if they actually need milk! 

Also Arthur has had breast bottle and dummy all within the first month and all despite being premature and he's not had any confusion he could switch between all 3. He's not been great at latching but that was from day dot way before I introduced anything else. And actually his latch improved a lot as time went on xx


----------



## Boo44

Beautiful bump teeny


----------



## Lavochain

Fabulous bump teeny!! Hopefully it won't be there for much longer :winkwink:


----------



## Tinky_82

Huge congratulations mommy.

Teeny that's a beautiful bump


----------



## AngelofTroy

Anyone know if it's ok/normal for lochia to increase when I do my pelvic floors? I forgot to do them this last week then I did them last night and passed a 50p sized clot. I didn't make the connection til I did them today and I got bright red flow again after a couple of days of brown. :/ 

The mid wife had literalky just left! :dohh:


----------



## Lavochain

I'm hoping that it is quiet because there are more babies on the way!


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I would say it's normal, pelvic floor excercises affect the whole area down there so it will have a similar affect to contractions.


----------



## Dory85

Angel - I also think it's probably normal because it increases when feeding or with normal exercise too. 

Potty training is going better than expected but he needs a lot of reminding. I'm hoping it's just because there's lots of distractions with my family visiting

I've been thinking about the whole process of Georgia being born etc and getting to this point now she is nearly 8 weeks and soon won't technically be a newborn anymore. My heart could burst just looking at her!
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1466275039946.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 17


----------



## Squig34

Aw cute baby girl Dory!

My SIL had a little girl this afternoon - she's 8lb 3ozs & Róise is only 5lb 10 (she actually put on 6oz in 4 days...) so they will look so funny together! :)


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - she's so adorable, she looks lovely :cloud9:

Squid - congrats to your sil! We recently found out that my soon to be sil is expecting a December baby so there'll be just 6 months between them, it'll be good as it'll be the first cousin for DS & DD.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations on your new little niece Sqiug. Xx

Dory, she is so cute. Love her position. Makes me want this baby even more! Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, congrats <3

Teeny, cute bump!

I'm terrified for next week. My husband is going back to work. Hannah cries non stop. She can't be put down for a second or she will start screaming. I don't know how I'm going to eat or use the bathroom. I cried today because I feel so overwhelmed with all her screaming. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## Tinky_82

I'm sorry Starlight is it colic do you think? Otherwise I suggest putting on some music you love and you and hannah dancing to it. I was really struggling to BF DS and randomly put music on - it relaxed me which in turn relaxed him and it helped enormously. Sending you lots of :hugs: the first weeks are tough but rest assured you are doing a great job. 

Squig - congratulations to your SIL Roise will catch up before you know it. 

Nothing really happening here - some random painful tightenings but don't feel it's going anywhere!


----------



## Lavochain

She is beautiful Dory. I'm so envious of those of you with your LO's.


----------



## joeybrooks

ethan has a terrible.cough at the minute which is worse at night. I've been bringing him into our bed since the baby come home as I hate the thought of all of us in here together and telling him he has to stay on his room on his own. Last night was a nightmare as every time he coughed Leo woke. he is in with me now and is wrenching he is coughing so much. I think it is asthma but it is proving impossible to get him to take his inhaler. its just rubbish timing as it means even less sleep for us all.


----------



## Squig34

Aw Joey, sorry to hear Ethan is ill. & on top of that you're getting even less sleep than usual... Hope you can find a way to get him to take his inhaler.

Starlight, ask your doctor, I don't think constant screaming sounds normal & it's distressing for both you & Hannah (& DH!) I very much doubt it's anything you're doing wrong; colic if that's what it is is certainly not your fault. :hugs:


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyone elses dh sleep the day after delivery ?! He's fast asleep over there and this afternoon I heard his parents saying how sad it was he hadnt had sleep in 24 hours... umm..... I pushed out a kid and he's had a few hours today! I've had TWO tops since yesterday at 6 am


Seems baby is just like his sister and wants to be held. Like the fourth trimester. Going to be a long night.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, does he cry when you out him down (or did your daughter do the same)? I really need tips to deal with it. I love the cuddles but I hate hearing her cry when I have to go make a bottle, use the bathroom, etc..


----------



## joeybrooks

starlight could you try a wrap or a slung. that way she is close to you but your hands are free.


----------



## Dory85

Starlight - have a read about the fourth trimester. It's very normal for them to want to be cuddled constantly (but doesn't mean it's easy). They have spent 9 months as a part of you and don't realise they are a separate person so is scary to be put down.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg yes starlight. She was VERY vocal about being snuggled at all times. I remember sitting on the bed all day holding her while she slept for her naps because she literally would not let me put er down or shed scream. It lasted a full month where someone had to hold her at all times. My hormones were whacked and she hated everything but being held. But at a month she let me start. 

Funny because she's very independent and confident now. 

He's not even a day old but I will say he looks like he's following in her steps. So at least I know what's coming this time, prepared if I have to do the co-sleeping thing again and the carrying everywhere. But it's because I've done it before! It's not easy. And emotionally draining. I remember with her to crying to the ped saying I can't do anything! She said she can cry for ten minutes while you shower. Its ok. And made me do a trip out daily. Just to get out. Visited my old work weekly and went everywhere. It really really helped. 

He's actually sleeping on my arm right now. I'm no where near as emotional about it this time but again it's cause I'm expecting him to be the same. And honestly everything is a phase, you'll get trough and then have to tackle a new one. But, you WILL get through it. And I'm always happy to help if I can so def reach out ok? You're not alone


----------



## vaniilla

joeybrooks said:


> ethan has a terrible.cough at the minute which is worse at night. I've been bringing him into our bed since the baby come home as I hate the thought of all of us in here together and telling him he has to stay on his room on his own. Last night was a nightmare as every time he coughed Leo woke. he is in with me now and is wrenching he is coughing so much. I think it is asthma but it is proving impossible to get him to take his inhaler. its just rubbish timing as it means even less sleep for us all.

I hope he gets better soon :hugs: have you tried the calpol plug in? I found it helpful when ds has horrible coughs. I hope he starts using his inhaler soon.





Starlight32 said:


> Mommyx, congrats <3
> 
> Teeny, cute bump!
> 
> I'm terrified for next week. My husband is going back to work. Hannah cries non stop. She can't be put down for a second or she will start screaming. I don't know how I'm going to eat or use the bathroom. I cried today because I feel so overwhelmed with all her screaming. I must be doing something wrong.

As the other ladies have said you've done nothing wrong, they just don't like to be put down, we went through a horrible time when ds was a baby as he wouldn't sleep at night unless someone was holding regardless of how much we rocked, DH used to drive him around the neighbourhood to get him to sleep. I would speak to a doctor about the crying, it might be normal or it might have an underlying cause but it's definitely not because of anything you've done. :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

I forgot to say I'm pretty sure Georgia has developed an umbilical hernia. It's nice and soft so I'm going to leave it til her 8 week check to bring it up but was wondering if anyone else has experience with them? It's basically a huge outie belly button that gets worse when she cries. From what I've read I think they just keep an eye on them?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My nephew had one. It was massive! They said they'd leave it till after he was one because they usually resolve themselves. He's 10m now and it's been gone a while


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I think Henry is colic-y too. The past couple of days he's had a 2 hour period where he just screams and screams whilst looking like he's in pain with a really red face :( he doesn't want feeding or cuddles or changing. Last night was between 11pm and 1am. I've tried infacol drops but didn't make a difference. 

He is really content most of the daytime and mainly naps with nice long feeds inbetween that satisfy him. But at night we have the colicy crying then he never really settles that we'll after, cluster feeds ect. I'm also scared of DH going back to work in a week!


----------



## karlilay

I'm sorry to hear some of the babies are crying a lot. I am overly lucky with Poppy, as she hasn't cried at all yet, but Zach was terrible when he was small. He was the most unhappy baby ever, he had reflux and some wheat allergy which he outgrew. Hang in therem it will get better. Maybe a sling/carrier would help. :hugs:

Absolutley nothing interesting to update here, Jonnys back to work tomorrow after two weeks off though and I can't wait, he is more annoying than all three kids put together. 
:haha:


----------



## Boo44

Hi ladies sorry some of the babies are colicky hope you all find something to settle them xx

Dory my best friends baby has an umbilical hernia. It was visible from a couple of weeks old. Like Georgias it got bigger when he cried but I could see it anyway even when he was relaxed. Unfortunately a few weeks ago (he's now 5 months) it strangulated and she went to A&E and was rushed to a bigger hospital so he could have it operated on. He's fine now. I'm not meaning to scare you they obv usually don't do that its just my experience of it. X


----------



## Boo44

Arthur in his first outfit that isn't a babygrow!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Teeny Weeny

What a cutie Boo. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Gorgeous picture Boo! 

i'm sorry some babies are restless, my DS cried all the time for months, Juni is much more settled. We are settling in at home now, it really feels to me like Juni is a day old rather than a week, havinf to adjust all over again. My milk supply dropped a lot when I gave up the pumping and I panickes, so I have hired a hospital grade pump to try to boost it again. It is a lot easier to pump at home where I'm not sharing the pump with three others and where I can store milk and sterilise easily. OH can give a top up bottle easily while I pump too, he only has one more week off work though. I feel like we lost a week of our chance to settle as a family. :( 

The midwife weighed her today and she has lost 20g again, but tbh I expected it as the amount of formula we fed her on friday in a desperate attempt to leave the hospital was not sustainable! Poor girl. The midwife was lovely and not at all worried, she said if we take that day out of the equation then she has gained an acceptable 30g a day since her lowest, and that she looks healthy and all signs are good. They are preacribing me domperidone to boost my supply which I took with Micah. I am sad that I'll never get to experience breastfeeding without stress and weight gain issues. I had so hoped to have a good experience this time. Juniper is much more content than Micah was at this age though. She rarely cries unless she is having her nappy changed or just before a feed if she has to wait for any reason. 

They apparently didn't take enough blood for the heel prick test at the hospital so they have to do it tomorrow. I am a bit upset about it as I had thoufht her blood test days were behind her. And the hospital took SO many blood samples, surely they could have used one of those? They lost her initial cord blood sample too. There were so many repeat tests because of mistakes. :( 

Anyway, they'll be back for that tomorrow but they are weighing her again on Tuesday as daily weigh ins are just too stressful. I asked what would happen if she doesn't gain and she just said "she will, you're on top of this". Gulp. I really want to crack this. 

Sorry for the essay, I copied it from my journal but wanted to update you ladies too.


----------



## Lavochain

Hi there Arthur, you cutie! 

Sorry to hear that you have had lots of mistakes happen with Juniper, Angel. I'm glad that the midwife is happy with her weight though.

I understand why a lot of you are concerned about husbands going back to work. I don't think Dads get long enough at all. Although you made me lol Karli :haha:

Nothing to report here really. My pelvic area aches so much!


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I'm really sorry for how stressful this all is :hugs: hopefully the medicine will increase your milk supply and the weight issues should completely go though it sounds like it's already resolving itself. I hope the prick test goes well tomorrow :hugs: it horrible when they make mistakes.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Arthur is such a cutie! I can't get enough of Henry, I'm so much more aware this time how quickly it flies and how different he will be this time next year :cry: 

Hugs angel :hugs: sounds stressful but sounds as though weight gain issues are already sorting themselves out. I also think 2 weeks paternity leave really isn't enough, especially for mummys who've had longer stays in hospital. I don't feel ready for my DH to go back and wish we could've afforded for him to take an extra week or so off.


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks for everyone's advice about thr fourth trimester. I've been reading up on it and I understand, I just feel so guilty having to put her down for a minute! We do have a carrier but I can't seem to get it to work right with my c section incision because of the way it fits. It hurts when I try to wear it. I'm grateful she has been sleeping through the night in her crib (for the most part... don't want to jinx it lol). But during the day, I can't put her down even for a minute without her crying and I feel so guilty hearing her cry when I use the bathroom or go to the kitchen to get a bottle. I've given up eating while home alone and I would never attempt to shower while home alone either. I couldn't bear for her to cry during that time.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We are in a&e. Juni wouldn't wake for feeds or for anything really this evening. Not for more than a second anyway, and her resperation rate seemed high. Her colour was wrong. 

Anyway they rushed her through and her o2 was borderline low but dr wasn't worried, O2 is ok now but her breathing is fast again. Ahe has a new canula in one day without a canula... ONE DAY. 

Waiting on blood results to see if she needs another lumbar puncture. :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

:hugs: Poor Juni, I hope the blood results come back good so that she won't need the lumbar puncture :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

Bloods are ok and they nearly sent us home but then they saw her breathing pattern that we worry about and they have decided to order a chest xray and keep us in overnight for observations. Micah is going to be so upset when he wakes up tomorrow and we are still in hospital.


----------



## Lavochain

Thinking of you all Angel, it can't be easy. At least they are being observant and doing the tests, hopefully all will be fine and you get an answer. <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

Strange experience pumping in busy A&E!


----------



## Tinky_82

I'm sorry Angel that must be worrying but you're I'm the right place.


----------



## jalilma

Tonight, all day really I have felt restless and actually had a few crying spells.... Now the baby just seems low and every time it moves hurts like crazy in my pelvis. I'm also kinda nauseous (although that could be the pizza I are that I shouldn't have) it's probably all just wishful thinking on my part.... But I can't help that 'different' feeling I have been having all day....


----------



## Tinky_82

Just a quick message to let you know that Casey was born at 3.29 this morning weighing 9lb 2oz. His birth was a tad dramatic - my waters went on route to the hospital and thought he was going to come at the side of the road - his head was almost out. Instead he was born in the back of an ambulance outside the hospital. I got my natural birth though - just gas and air. He seems fine and has fed off both boobs already. I lost a bit more blood than I should and have a second degree tear so am on a drip to help my blood clot. 
Hope the ladies waiting get their babies soon.

Angel - any update on Juni?


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Tinky!

Angel, thinking of you & Juni & hoping for a good update for you :hugs:

FX Jalilma!

I am so tired. Róise isn't sleeping more than 2 hours a time & often less. Surely it's too early for cluster feeding?


----------



## Lavochain

I've been having those symptoms too Jalilma and as of yet NOTHING :dohh: I hope that it turns out to be good signs for you though!

Wow, congrats Tinky! I'm glad you got your natural birth although you wouldn't have had a choice by the sounds of it. Casey was obviously very ready to get out lol A speedy recovery to you :hugs: 

I wonder where Rhi_Rhi is?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Tinky. What a birth story! Xx

Angel, I hope you are able to be home with Juniper soon. Micah will not remember any of this once you are all settled at home. Xx

Still waiting on baby. So I'm the only one overdue at the moment. I'm sure some of you late June ladies will be having your babies before me. :-( 
Trying to stay as positive as possible. It's hard! Xx


----------



## Lavochain

Big :hugs: teeny. I'm ready to give up too so goodness knows how you are feeling. <3 I feel like I'm just being dragged along with it now.


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> Strange experience pumping in busy A&E!

I hope the x ray results come back good :hugs: hopefully they can figure out what's causing the breathing pattern. 



Tinky_82 said:


> Just a quick message to let you know that Casey was born at 3.29 this morning weighing 9lb 2oz. His birth was a tad dramatic - my waters went on route to the hospital and thought he was going to come at the side of the road - his head was almost out. Instead he was born in the back of an ambulance outside the hospital. I got my natural birth though - just gas and air. He seems fine and has fed off both boobs already. I lost a bit more blood than I should and have a second degree tear so am on a drip to help my blood clot.
> Hope the ladies waiting get their babies soon.
> 
> Angel - any update on Juni?

Wow, congratulations! I love the name you've chosen :flower: sounds like quite a dramatic birth but I'm glad to hear you had a natural birth and were able to get to hospital in the end , I hope you recover quickly. 




Teeny Weeny said:


> A huge congratulations Tinky. What a birth story! Xx
> 
> Angel, I hope you are able to be home with Juniper soon. Micah will not remember any of this once you are all settled at home. Xx
> 
> Still waiting on baby. So I'm the only one overdue at the moment. I'm sure some of you late June ladies will be having your babies before me. :-(
> Trying to stay as positive as possible. It's hard! Xx

I know it seems like an eternity but you really don't have that long to go, try to focus on a date otherwise you'll spend everyday waiting for something to happen and it will make it feel like it's going slower. 




AFM - I have a feeling that I'll be going over which I guess I don't mind but I'm really fed up of these bh now, go away pointless contractions! 


I hope Rhi is doing well :flower:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm here. I'm just in a slump of self pity so not been posting as I have just been checking in quickly from my mobile. 

Angel- :hugs: hope everything is okay 

Tinky- congrats ! That's my biggest fear about birth though ahaha. Oh dear. 

Nothing new with me. I'm settled in for the long haul now =( I got excited that I might have an "early baby" for once but now I'm just accepting that I'll be here till mid july. Blahhh


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I felt like that yesterday Rhi. I was reading but didn't want to post.

I have a sweep on Wednesday hopefully so maybe I should look forward to that! 
I'm dreading all the stupid comments on school run this morning. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yeah good idea teeny. Fingers crossed the sweep works!! I'm dreading the school run I've just parked up at my sons school now and luckily it's hammering it down so no one will want to stop and chat. :haha: 
I'm not even due yet but ppl think it's okay to make comments because I always have to get induced. It's really not that hilarious having to hear "we knew you'd still be pregnant after the weekend haha" "you just can't get those babies out on ure own can ya " etc etc. I soooooo want to go into spontaneous labour =( they are killing my spirit lol.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I really messed up. I lifted my two year old up to stop him falling in a puddle and the second I did it I felt the worst pain in my pelvis. Like right in the front. Was so sudden and sharp I nearly threw up on a busy zebra crossing =/ then realised I couldn't walk anymore. I waved my son off then tried to get back to my car. Ten mins of shuffling in tears with my two year old getting soaked and I made it. After sitting down for ten mins I decided to attempt to drive home. I made it but I'm in agony. I can't move my legs at all without extreme pain and they just don't budge fluidly at all I have to almost push them to get then to move. I'm on the couch and I'm in so much pain that I can't even face trying to stand up again. Not sure what I'm supposed to do tbh. Seems trivial but I have never felt so much pain :/ pulled muscle ?!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, that sounds awful. It does sound muscular from perhaps awkward lifting but call your MW to ask them. Don't suffer in silence, they should be able to offer advice to get you moving again. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Rhi - do you have spd? It sounds like you've done something to the ligaments at the front of the pelvis which is more relaxed than normal during pregnancy. Call your midwife. She might get you urgent physio (incase you need crutches to walk or something).

Hope Juni is ok Angel.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations tinky :)

Hope you and baby are well angel and that you get to go home soon.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Wow congratulations tinky! How long were you in labour for? 

Hope you and juni are doing well Angel x 

Sounds painful rhi I'd ring the midwife x


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Rang midwife and no answer =( I have an appointment tomorrow so I suppose I can wait it out until then. That way I'll know if it's still "bad" or maybe it will clear up overnight. I don't think I have spd I get the occasional pains in that area but from what I understand spd would have been agony not just niggling pains ? Can't believe how stupid I am. Ughh. I just cried climbing the stairs to use the bathroom. Not sure how I'm going to pick my son up from school. My husband said he can leave work if I need him too but "they" will be unhappy. So I would rather not drag him out =( I got lucky the two year old fell asleep on the couch after the school run and he is still laying there now snoring haha.


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations Tinky! Xxx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - that sounds really painful, get a hot water bottle on the area and call the main midwife office or even DAU should be able to advise you, I hope it calms down for you. :hugs:


----------



## karlilay

Congratulations Tinky! He was in a rush to meet you bless him. 

Rhi that sounds awful :( Hope it eases up for you a bit. 

Not long Teeny, hope the sweep works for you.

Hope your little lady is ok Angel &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## karlilay

Poppy has had belly ache all morning. She fed fine all night, then had a full bottle at 7.30am, and has only had a couple of ounces since then. An ounce out of two separate bottles :( She's knock out so hoping she wakes up with a bit of a better belly and starving.

She's been farting away in her little basket so hoping its cleared. I've got some gripe water to give her when she's had her bottle.


----------



## jalilma

Rhi.... So right... Woke up feeling back to my usual self this am! P.s. hope you are not having too much pain that sounds awful


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Has anyone heard from Ehj? Did I miss an update? 

Jalilma I was feeling so shitty at the end of my pregnancy, and then I woke up one morning feeling great, really normal and well. And labour started that evening, I think my body was giving me a second wind 

Rhi that sounds awful! Could you get in at the Dr's? I really hope it eases :hugs: would a warm baths help?

Teeny your bump is stunning. I wonder if I'm the only one that saw it and thought well, that's not teeny! Lol 

I've missed so many babies! Congratulations mamas :dance: 

Angel how is everything? Thinking of you:hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Tinky, congrats! So happy for you <3

Angel, hoping everything is well. 

Rhi, that pain sounds awful!

Lots of tears this morning here. My baby wouldn't stop crying. My mom had to come over to help and I just feel like such a failure as a mom because I couldn't handle it myself.


----------



## karlilay

Starlight is she sick a lot? I'm just trying to think of somthing that might be upsetting her to make her cry so much? Maybe reflux ...? Wish I could help more.
Will she take a dummy? Poppy wasn't keen on the Mam ones which I had stocked up during pregnancy as my other two loved them, but I brought some TT ones which she loves. Not sure if Hannah is feeding a lot, but she might just have a high sucking need, and a dummy could help if you haven't tried.

Have you also tried swaddling? I'm not sure how to do it, but iv read a lot of babies love it.
Zach used to love the swing we had because he was moving constantly.

I feel for you so much, having a newborn is absolutley draining, without feeling like you can't out her down, and having to listen to her cry. Sending you :hugs:


----------



## Lavochain

I think something might be happening here. I'm having some regular and really strong tightenings. They aren't painful as such but really intense and aren't going away with walking, in fact they seem to be brought on by walking! Not sure if it is a false alarm though. They're around every 6 minutes and about 30 seconds each. I'm also getting a strange fluttering feeling down below.


----------



## karlilay

Oh yay Lavochain, sounds promising. This time I started having pains every 5 minutes for 40 seconds from the offset... Keep walking, that's the best advice I can give anyone in labour. Speeds it right up... :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sounds like baby boy might be making his appearance soon Lavo. Good luck and keep us updated. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lavo if u go into labour I'll be green with envy haha especially after the day I'm having lol. Seriously tho good luck =) 

THanks for the suggestions girls. I'm waiting it out for my midwife appointment tomorrow. Pain is no better at all. But I can't get up to use the bath etc so hopefully once my husband gets home I can have a good soak etc. Reserved some crutches in Argos just in case! Sounds melodramatic doesn't it haha but I literally can't bear any weight on my pelvis at all and if it's not better tomorrow i will need something so I can at least get to my appointment !


----------



## Dory85

Rhi - it sounds like severe spd but maybe you managed to pull the ligament when you moved quickly so are having the same pain. Spd was awful :-( try to keep your legs together and good posture with feet flat on the floor. You will probably find lying in bed is painful and have difficulty turning over. Take painkillers!

Been really busy here so no proper update but thinking of you all!


----------



## AngelofTroy

No news here, just waiting on test after test. I hate all of the waiting.


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - I hope you hear something soon :hugs:

Lavo - hopefully it means things are going in the right direction for you!


Rhi - hopefully you'll feel a bit better by tomorrow, if lying down is agony I would say sleep on lots of pillows or on the sofa tonight, when pgp is at it's worst for me I can't face lying down and being upright sort of helps. 


AFM - I had sore contractions this morning every 10 - 12 minute for a few hours but as always after a few hours it fizzled into nothing thanks to my irritable/ing uterus, I could actually kick DH! called him at work and his reaction? look on the brightside, at least he won't miss the england match tonight :growlmad: seriously? do I look like I'm in the mood for jokes??? :dohh:


----------



## joeybrooks

starlight I second the dummy. Leo would be so unsettled when I put him down and one of the hospital midwives said he was a very sucky baby so we got him a dummy and it has worked great.


----------



## Lavochain

That sounds awful Rhi. I hope that you've pulled something that heals itself quickly, or that your midwife will help you at least!

I'm still getting the contractions but they've spread out a bit. They seem to get more frequent with walking however my feet are hurting from pacing around. I'm not having any great pain but a few have taken my breath away. I'm just scared that my body is going to let them fizzle out now.

Vanilla - That sounds like something that my Husband would say!


----------



## Boo44

Karli for bad tummy and constipation:

Try the ready made carton aptamil for a feed or two
Clockwise tummy rubbing
Nice warm bath and washing around the bottom (!)
Cooked boiled water one or two ounces

These are the things I tried for Arthur and it worked :) He went from every single nappy being dirty when he was breastfeeding to almost only once every 48hrs now! Hope Poppy is ok xx


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats on all the new babies!!

Dory- my son had an umbilical hernia as well as a hydrocele which is fluid around the testicle. Both are very common and they both cleared themselves up in a couple months. The hernia doesn't hurt them but my doc said it could possible take up to 2 years to clear itself up. Just ask your doc about it.

Starlight- so sorry your baby is crying so much. You definitely haven't done anything wrong. When you put baby down what are you putting her in? Crib, swing, bouncer? you might want to try a soft wrap such as a K'tan that won't bother your csection incision. Also, like the other ladies said it could be reflux or it could be that the formula your using isn't agreeing with baby. I would ask your doc about it.

AFM- I'm feeling much better than I did. Still can't really bend over and can't lift heavy things like my son but I'm able to walk around and get some thengs around the house. Juliette is a really mellow baby (my son was too) I'm hoping she isn't tricking me lol She basically just eats, sleeps, and poops and only cries when she gets hungry. My son doesn't hate her lol which I was worried about but we'll see how that goes as time goes on and he realizes that she's not leaving. 

For all the ladies waiting for their babies maybe the full moon will be some help. Here's hoping!


----------



## Squig34

Angel hope you have news soon.

RhI sorry to hear you're in so much pain :(

Someone in here mentioned baby acne - I think Dory or Boo. I think Róise is getting it too- looks like little pimples? Is there anythingI can do to treat it or do I just have to let it run its course? How long does it last?


----------



## Boo44

Aww yes Jack had it, my oldest. Lasted about 3 weeks proper yellow pimples! Poor thing. Nothing you can do about it, it will all disappear soon enough XX


----------



## AngelofTroy

Going home! No infection just residual effects!


----------



## vaniilla

That's great news Angel! :hugs: 


The spots sound like milia, it's just blocked ducts/ trapped skin flakes and very common, DS had it too. It doesn't cause any pain and will clear up within a few weeks without you needing to do anything .


----------



## Dory85

Georgia has a bit of baby acne. It's not as bad as it was bit definitely still there. I asked the health visitor about it and she said it normally takes weeks to months to clear up but to just let it run its course.
Milia is slightly different. That's like tiny white spots that are there at birth but clear up pretty quickly. Baby acne is like red pimples. A Google image search should show you


----------



## vaniilla

I thought people meant the white spots, they're pretty similar though.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Glad all is well Angel. Enjoy being at home with juniper and Micah. Xx


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> I thought people meant the white spots, they're pretty similar though.

Yep, ones red and ones white and appear at different times but both go away by themselves


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks for all your suggestions. Surprisingly she napped in her bassinet twice today! I was able to nap while she was napping. I hope today wasn't a fluke and she continues to nap there so I can put her down during naps. 

We have tried a pacifier/dummy and sometimes it works for a few minutes. Today I gave her it while I had a very quick lunch! We also bought swaddle blankets but something happened at the hospital that made us adverse to swaddling. A nurse swaddled her so tightly that she started choking on her spit up because she couldn't turn her body to let it roll out. It was horrifying! I ordered another swing today (we bought one but returned it after assembling because it didn't work right!).


Lavochain, sounds like baby may be in the way!

Geralyn, glad your recovery is coming along well! I really struggled with it and still am. I have to wear the abdominal binder when I'm walking around and carrying her or I feel pain. Waking up after being in a laying down position all night is also still painful. 

Vanilla, we just watched the England game! That's something my husband would say about soccer/football lol

Angel, great news!


----------



## Lavochain

That is fantastic news Angel, hopefully this is the start of things getting better. You can go home and be with all of your family <3

I'm in pain with my stomach and pelvis but the contractions are all but gone. I'm fed up, I didn't think I'd have reached 39 weeks of pregnancy but it looks like he wants to stay put until the end now.


----------



## jalilma

Right there with you lavo!


----------



## Squig34

Great news Angel!

Starlight, if you aren't already, try using a pillow to support your tummy when sleeping - it's kinda like when you're pregnant! Hopefully the pain will ease soon.

I was wondering what the little white spots were; she has had them all over her nose since birth although they seem to be clearing now. But the little pimples are red looking. Poor baby; I hope they don't develop any more.

Dory, I'm very wary of Google image searches ;)


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- I'm glad you got some rest! Little by little things will get easier. My son used to love to be swaddled. You don't have to make it too tight. Also keeping baby upright after feedings before putting her down to sleep will reduce the chance of her spitting up because she has time to start digesting. I usually hold her upright for 15 minutes or so. It also gives her a chance to get all her burps out. I've been wearing the binder too! It definitely helps. Are you talking anything for pain? The first few days I wasn't keeping up with pain meds and I was much more sore. So now I've been taking the prescription Motrin and it helps so much.


----------



## Tinky_82

Ladies I know you guys have spoken about it but i can't find it- is it just paracetamol we can take for after pains if BFing? These are so much worse than last time!


----------



## Tinky_82

AngelofTroy said:


> Going home! No infection just residual effects!

Great news Angel


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats Tinky 

Sorry if I've missed anyone else who's had their babies! 
I've not been around for abit things have become a little busy :lol: Sydney has had colic but seems abit better now. Running off hardly any sleep too like most people I guess! Worse at night she sleeps good but I struggle with having 2/3 hours at a time I never have been able to have naps etc because I wake feeling worse. Being on my own is obviously difficult too fob sees her but with us not bring together in same house it's taking its effect on me :lol:

Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

39 weeks! Got midwife today even though I ended up seeing one last week after all. They never cancelled this app. So I suppose it's better sense to go then to have the appointment Go to waste. Plus I can moan about my sore pelvis and constant contractions that never go anywhere Hahah. Basically moan moan moan haah. 

My sister is going with me just to help me walk as I'm still in a fair amount of pain from whatever the hell I did yesterday although I can get up ND down the stairs so it's definitely getting better and the pain is less =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi I'm really glad you're feeling a bit better today :hugs: maybe if you moan enough the mw will give you a sweep just to shut you up? :haha: 

Starlight I just want to give you a cuddle :-( my early weeks with Xander were just like how you're describing and I was so so miserable and anxious all the time. If we were out I felt like I was being judged every time Xander cried and I couldn't stop it and at home he just was never happy and never event went to sleep :hugs: honestly it's nothing you're doing, you're doing everything right, babies have to learn everything from scratch and crying is the only response they have. 

Have confidence in yourself, you're doing a wonderful job. If things get too much make sure Hannah is fed and clean and walk away for a while. Things will get easier, they're not newborns for long at all and every phase passes and makes way for a new one in no time at all :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I hope your appointment goes well, hopefully she'll suggest something for the hip pain.


Starlight - that's great news that she' starting to nap in her bassinet, that should increase with time :hugs: 


Happy 39 weeks to Lavo and me ! :dance: Only a week till our due date now!


----------



## karlilay

Starlight, I'm so glad to see things are getting easier. It will just get easier and easier as time goes on, and you'll slip into a lovely little routine. 

Beccy, nice to see you back. Wondered how you/Sydney were doing. I struggle to with night times and Poppy sleeps 10-2-5.30 but it does absolute wipe me getting up and down all night. I've been getting up at 5.30 because I feel worse if I fall back asleep.

Rhi, glad you're feelin better today. Hope the midwife appt goes well.

Lavo..... Any news?
Not long now muffin! &#55357;&#56476;


----------



## karlilay

Pixie, how is Georgia? I see she's nearly due, so mad to think she's been here all that time and she should have still been in your belly :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> Starlight, I'm so glad to see things are getting easier. It will just get easier and easier as time goes on, and you'll slip into a lovely little routine.
> 
> Beccy, nice to see you back. Wondered how you/Sydney were doing. I struggle to with night times and Poppy sleeps 10-2-5.30 but it does absolute wipe me getting up and down all night. I've been getting up at 5.30 because I feel worse if I fall back asleep.
> 
> Rhi, glad you're feelin better today. Hope the midwife appt goes well.
> 
> Lavo..... Any news?
> Not long now muffin! &#65533;&#65533;

Wow 4 hours! That's what she should be doing but it's more 2/3 but having colic and she's only just started taking 3ozs doesn't help I guess it's 12/3/6 usually doesn't seem bad but I'm falling asleep in evening :dohh: 

I get up whenever she wakes as I know it'll be around 6 and then Mason gets up at 7 anyway for school so I sort him then :dohh: at least when they start taking more milk they will sleep more :lol:!

How's Poppy?


----------



## Lavochain

I don't know if to be happy that I'm 39 weeks or sad that the little monster won't get out :haha: 
Happy 39 weeks vanilla! 

Rhi, I hope your appointment goes alright and they do something for you! 

Hoping the rest of you ladies are ok too. Sorry I haven't got time to read through everything, we are erecting and painting a shed, obviously that is what you need for a baby! :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

karlilay said:


> Pixie, how is Georgia? I see she's nearly due, so mad to think she's been here all that time and she should have still been in your belly :)

I know it's mental! When she was first born 33 weeks didn't feel that early, but as time goes on and she's been here for so long it feels like we were really very lucky with her. Especially getting her through NICU/SCBU in only two weeks. She's been such a little warrior :cloud9: 

She's doing beautifully thanks  yesterday she wore her first newborn size sleepsuit and it was like a mini celebration :haha: she's woke up a little now and has one or two awake times each day and actually started looking at me this week :cloud9: it's the first time I've felt like she even knows I'm there. 

She's still very settled, never really cries and self settles in her crib or basket beautifully - a skill Xander didn't have till way past his first birthday so I'm bouncing off the walls with joy lol 

She sleeps for 3 hrs usually the first part of the night but it's all downhill from there she usually wakes around 12, 2, 3.30, 4.30 and 6 ish. I'm TIRED!


----------



## Starlight32

Geralyn, I was taking oxy a few days after the surgery but tried to stop it as soon as it was bearable to not take it because of constipation. I'm just taking Advil now, mostly before bed in hopes that it alleviates some of the first nighttime feeding pain when I wake up. 

Rhi, I hope your appointment goes well today. 

For those babies who are at their birth weight, do you wake them up to feed during the night or do you let them wake up on their own? I sometimes see her stirring and now sure if she is waking up to eat or just moving in her sleep. I'll go make a bottle and she will be back asleep. I just wake her up at that point though to eat since it has usually been three or four hours since the last feeding.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I don't wake G. Not that she sleeps much through the night :haha: but I wouldn't wake a baby to eat unless they are having weight issues. 

We were advised by the neonatal team to wake her after 4.5 hours but she was only 5lb then. I'll stick with that till Monday but once she's term I'm ditching it.


----------



## joeybrooks

starlight on our first night home I woke Leo after 4 hours because I was worried he needed fed. I told the midwife this and she said that because he was a term baby and had no weight issues that there is no need.


----------



## karlilay

The only time I wake Poppy is 11pm ish if she hasn't woken for a feed. She normally has one at 10-11. But I physically can't stay awake past 11 and I find my self falling asleep holding her so obviously that not great lol. Other than that I tend to leave her until she's really awake, I got into doing what you r doing and was wasting sooo much milk. So I tend to leave her to really root and wake and then she will take a full bottle. 

Lavo, I'd love a new shed. :haha:

Beccy, Poppy is good, she's so so easy, not sure weather it's because she has to be and just slots right in or weather she is just chill. She has had a few stomach issues, so changed her milk to Aptimil and she's been 100x better. 
Have you tried Gripe Water for Syndey? I give Poppy 2.5ml a day and helps her bringing her wind up and ease stomach aches. 4 hours seems a lot but when I close my eyes I feel like there is no gap and I'm awake again. I'm managing with lots of black coffee though :)

Pixie, I'm glad Georgia is doing so well :cloud9: poppy has just about out grown newborn/first size now. She is a beast. Just had her weighed and she's now 9lb 6oz. Porker.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Can anyone recommend any nappy rash cream? 

I don't want to be buying all sorts to try :dohh: sudacrem isn't what I like to use and I've always found it to sting when I've used it on myself .. I have johnsons newborn nappy rash cream which did work a little but I'm finding it's really sore for her and even changing her more often isn't helping it :(


----------



## karlilay

Bepathan :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> The only time I wake Poppy is 11pm ish if she hasn't women for a feed. She normally has one at 10-11. But I physically can't stay awake past 11 and I find my self falling asleep holding her so obviously that not great lol. Other than that I tend to leave her until she's really awake, I got into doing what you r doing and was wasting sooo much milk. So I tend to leave her to really root and wake and then she will take a full bottle.
> 
> Lavo, I'd love a new shed. :haha:
> 
> Beccy, Poppy is good, she's so so easy, not sure weather it's because she has to be and just slots right in or weather she is just chill. She has had a few stomach issues, so changed her milk to Aptimil and she's been 100x better.
> Have you tried Gripe Water for Syndey? I give Poppy 2.5ml a day and helps her bringing her wind up and ease stomach aches. 4 hours seems a lot but when I close my eyes I feel like there is no gal and I'm awake again. I'm managing with lots of black coffee though :)
> 
> Pixie, I'm glad Georgia is doing so well :cloud9: poppy has just about out grown newborn/first size now. She is a beat. Just had her weighed and she's now 9lb 6oz. Porker.

I thought about changing milk.. She's on cow and gate I just used the same as I did with Mason .. But I don't know what to do health visitor said it she gets no better she can see about prescribed milk but I don't think that's needed. Gripe water says over a month they need to be so I didn't get it I got colief drops but they have been strange maybe it should make them go toilet but not as much as she was :( I know how you feel be been dosing off a few times when doing feeds but I'd never fall asleep fully :lol: think worst for me is at 3/4am that kills me :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

Becy - we're going to be using childs farm nappy cream this time as we use all their other products on ds who has quite sensitive skin and it's never given any reaction so it's what I'd recommend. The best thing for nappy rash is supposed to be lots of nappy off/air time. 

Karli - so cute!! :cloud9: I'm glad that the wind issues have resolved, I've never used gripe water before but I'll be picking up a bottle now :)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

For those that are formula feeding how much were your lo's taking at a few days old. Arthur is only 3 days but is taking 4 ounces every 3.5-4 hours, twice now he has had to have an extra ounce too so 5 ounces in total. The midwife when leaving the hospital said to aim for 1-2 ounces for the first couple of days and 3 ounces by the end of the week so I'm a little worried he maybe over feeding? :)


----------



## karlilay

Poppy has been having 4oz from day 2. :)


----------



## vaniilla

Does anyone know if hiccups count as movement? all this constant worry on movements is so stressful, I'm finding it the hardest part to deal with now :dohh:


----------



## Dory85

Starlight - I'm pretty sure feeding cues are the same for breast and bottle fed babies. I was given an info sheet after my first with the poster on this link and found it really helpful.
https://www.breastfeedinginsheffield.co.uk/mum-and-baby/baby-feeding-cues/
Georgia rarely sleeps longer than 4 hours but on the occasions that she does she is normally showing a few cues so I wake and feed her because she has poor weight gain and dropped two centiles. I didn't wake my other 2 children once their jaundice had passed.


----------



## Lavochain

I'm assuming they count vanilla as it means baby is doing something in there. Like you though I'm starting to get paranoid about movements! Why can't they be here safe in our arms now? :shrug:

Do any of you pump? I have an Ameda lactaline dual pump but I'm not sure if I want to buy a manual one so I have more control over rhythm etc. I just don't know what to go for.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vanilla no I don't think hiccups count. I hope movements pick up. Are you going to get checked?


----------



## Lavochain

I didn't know that Pixie :( I had been counting them. :dohh:

Poppy is a beauty, Karli!


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Vanilla no I don't think hiccups count. I hope movements pick up. Are you going to get checked?

I was worried that would be case, I had very little movement last night - she always has a party in there around midnight and then 5 am but she has had the hiccups a lot, just not much else :dohh: I don't know about going in, I have the school run in an hour and would have to take ds with me. :dohh:


Lavo - I've never tried a manual pump, the advice I've always read is that they're good for occasional use but tend to take longer than an electric so not the best for everyday use but I have read before that some get more milk with the manual pumps. Have a look at the various baby sales and possibly get a manual on offer/half price, it can't hurt to try.


----------



## joeybrooks

Lavo I am using the lactoline double electric pump and I love it as you can control speed and suction. I prefer it to the hospital one. I have a manual one too so that if I'm out I can take it with me if my boobs get too full.

vanilla, hiccups do not count towards as movement. I read that in the literature they gave me the time I went in with reduced fetal movement.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hiccups don't count Vanilla. If you are worried, please go get a check up. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

All this talk of pumping is making me worry I haven't even thought about a breast pump. I hope to exclusively breast feed (as I did with the others) so I presumed I wouldn't need one. 
Are those of you pumping, combination feeding or for other reasons? Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny i just got a pump just in case. no intention of using it. glad insurance covers it!!!!!

and stopping in to drop off a photo of my little man, going to attempt to write up the birth story.
 



Attached Files:







13435444_10209603944472349_1757910225553735767_n.jpg
File size: 14.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Dory85

Lavochain said:


> I'm assuming they count vanilla as it means baby is doing something in there. Like you though I'm starting to get paranoid about movements! Why can't they be here safe in our arms now? :shrug:
> 
> Do any of you pump? I have an Ameda lactaline dual pump but I'm not sure if I want to buy a manual one so I have more control over rhythm etc. I just don't know what to go for.

The ameda lactaline double pump was what I was loaned by the hospital when G was still in SCBU. It managed to keep my supply going for 10 days so it's definitely good enough and I was impressed but I'm lucky that i don't normally have trouble expressing. I wouldn't bother with a manual unless you specifically need one.

I haven't expressed since bringing G home and I don't intend to. Once she's 6 months and eating solids she can go without milk when I'm not there. My previous 2 did and they just made up for it when I got back.

Some mums like to build a stash of milk for if they are separated from their baby. Even without a pump it is possible to hand express though.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

He is gorgeous Mommy. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Thanks Dory. 
Fortunately, I don't intend to be separated so I think I'll hold fire for now. My others fed like champs so I'm hoping baby girl does too. Xx


----------



## Lavochain

He looks so snug Mommy! 

I want to pump so I've got a stash for when I leave him. The anxiety surrounding it all is crippling me though, I don't think we have a BF group in my area and I'm worrying that I'll fail, all the information is overwhelming me. I do antiques fairs and wouldn't be able to keep him with me all day. 

Vanilla I hope you're ok. I'm glad that others here actually have some correct information. No one thought to tell me what count as movements, even though I've been several times!


----------



## Dory85

Random but this week I noticed Georgia's eyelashes have come in. When she was born she didn't have any because she was so early.


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny - I'm hoping to combi feed at least, I had a really bad experience with kidney/bladder infection and 0 breastfeeding support last time that I'm a little terrified of breastfeeding :dohh: the pump is to try and make myself feel better.


I called up DAU and got a useless midwife again :( she said to try rocking on all fours to get her moving, I said how long should I try it for? don't know was the answer, so when I should call back? don't know was the answer again. great. :( 

forgot to add, she said hiccups show everything is fine as it's still movement :dohh: I don't know what to think now, do they realise they're putting women off calling by sounding so put out by answering the phone.


----------



## Lavochain

vaniilla said:


> Teeny - I'm hoping to combi feed at least, I had a really bad experience with kidney/bladder infection and 0 breastfeeding support last time that I'm a little terrified of breastfeeding :dohh: the pump is to try and make myself feel better.
> 
> 
> I called up DAU and got a useless midwife again :( she said to try rocking on all fours to get her moving, I said how long should I try it for? don't know was the answer, so when I should call back? don't know was the answer again. great. :(
> 
> forgot to add, she said hiccups show everything is fine as it's still movement :dohh: I don't know what to think now, do they realise they're putting women off calling by sounding so put out by answering the phone.

That sounds like the reception that I usually get! I've been told an ice cold drink is good. Rupert generally goes fidgety if I have anything icy.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am hiring a medela symphony pump which is what I used in hospital. 

I am struggling so much with feeding Juniper. I have been advised to wake her to feed every 3 hours, and breast feed first, then top up with expressed milk with formula... and pump to then to stimulate and to give as future top ups. Then there is sterilising in between. 

When I wake her up she is sleepy. She doesn't feed from me well and I am always waking her and tickling her. Then I give her a small bottle, 30-50ml whatever she'll take. Then she wakes up, wants the boob afterall.. By time i pump it is often 1-2 hours after I woke her, and I have to wake her 3 hours after the feed started. I am at breaking point. :cry: 

There is no way to fit in all those things and eat and sleep. I want to do skin to skin, but I don't know how to fit anything in. 

The midwife is coming to weigh her this afternoon. I just want to do things naturally. :cry:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hiccups don't count vanilla, you might want to just go in ? I find it odd how different some areas are, my midwife care has been relaxed at best but my local fetal health unit is very on the ball with movements, u have to go straight in. I told my midwife that i thought she was a bit quieter this morning but then picked up before out appointment and she reminded me to just go straight in if i think there is a problem. sorry you keep getting ice cold cows on the other end of the phone! :hugs: 

Teeny- crossing my fingers for you! hope you are not left waiting too much longer 

AFM- appointment was fine, that's it now for apps until someone comes out to do my sweep at 41 weeks (please please please don't let it come to that!) 
i'm still in constant pain, from my pelvis, hips, back, cervix (shooty crotch) and of course the BH contractions, but because i have been like this for over 2 weeks now i know it's not a sign of anything and i'm just stuck in constant pain :( Midwife basically just said it's a waiting game and i still have a good chance of going to 42 weeks even with all these symptoms because I always go to 42 weeks. Feel like crying :( Like right now i'm sat on the couch with the most intense braxton hicks, but this is constant for me now. in about twenty mins they will stop and i will get period pain/back pain for a good hour or so and then this will repeat all evening. It's too much to take now that i can hardly walk on the count of my pelvis pain. YIKES. 
I need this baby out!


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - That sounds like a gruelling routine :hugs: Are you able to pump at the same time as giving expressed milk? You're doing so much and trying so hard, you shouldn't be so hard on yourself :hugs: I hope the weigh in goes well :hugs:



Rhi - I really hope you don't go to 42 weeks this time, I really hope the sweep does what it needs to do. Sitting makes them worst for me, if I want to bring them on I just have to sit and lean forwards :dohh: it's really crappy that we have these bh that go nowhere - is there a chance you could have irritable uterus too? you're so far on that I'm not sure I would even recommend a belt, they can help but at around £40 for a few weeks and which might not even help is tricky. Have you thought more about crutches? I used them around the house with ds, they really help with the midnight wee trips.


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, that sounds so overwhelming :( Hannah would fall asleep at the breast and wouldn't eat. Pumping doesn't work for me so I just started feeding her formula. I got too stressed having to wake her up at the breast so breast feeding just never worked :(. I still offer the breast now but don't force it. Sometimes she takes it and sometimes she doesn't. I'm going to be devastated when my milk goes away but it seems inevitable. 

Vanilla, get checked if you're still worried! 

Rhi, fingers crossed baby comes soon!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanillia did u go?

Starlight- sorry i haven't been much help with replying to your posts etc, been a bit self absorbed as of late haha, How are you getting on now ?! are u getting some rest etc? 


Angel - :hugs: 


I have no idea about anything to do with pumping etc, i breast fed exclusively yet can't get a bottles worth out of a pump; even after months of regular feeding and that was with an electric medela type. I'm sat atm wondering if i should bother trying a different pump ? or just not bother.


----------



## Squig34

Angel, that's too much - I don't pump every three hours simply because I can't for the reasons you say. It's usually every 4-4.5 & overnight more like 7. You can't keeput that up so don't put pressure on yourself - find something that works better for you (although I know you need to feed Juni regularly). You need to sleep as well! :hugs:

Pixie, great that little G is doing so well :)

Vaniilla, I hope you've gone in if movements haven't picked up. Hiccups definitely don't count, I can't believe the midwife said otherwise. They also say that using a home doppler in case of reduced movements isn't satisfactory to provide reassurance. 

I'm using an ameda lactaline too. I'm not that impressed TBH but it fit the bigger flanges I needed. 
Teeny, I'm pumping to combi feed. Because Róise was so small, they put her straight on formula the day after she was born as she wouldn't latch. I still hope to bf. With hindsight I feel I should have been given much more support in hospital to express & try to get the baby latching. I'm seeking out loads of help & support now but it's tough!

Midwives told me that metanium is the best cream for nappy rash.

Mum22, adorable squishy cheeks! :)

I'm sure I've missed someone, sorry...

Good luck to all still waiting!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I really hope the BF works out Squig. 
I do admire all of you ladies working so hard for your babies to have breast milk. You should be so proud. 

Still nothing to report here, only backache. And I only have backache because I've been non stop cleaning, tidying and prepping dinner. :-( 
As soon as I rest it will go away so I know it's not a sign.


----------



## Lavochain

I hope you don't go that far Rhi. 

Vanilla, I hope everything is ok and baby was just being lazy <3

It has got to be your time soon Teeny! 

AFM - I feel like I'm going to throw up. My back is agony and I've only been lying down, every time that I try to stand I'm getting really intense pain and pressure in my lower stomach and 'in that area'. We went out to go for a wander around the garden centre earlier and I could barely leave the car, so we came straight home. Am I going to be housebound for the best part of three weeks?


----------



## vaniilla

I called back and spoke to a different midwife who told me to go in, thankfully the school mum who gives me lifts dropped us off at the hospital. it went well and she started moving, I've got to come back on Friday for a scan. 

thank you for all the advice, I would have been too chicken to call again otherwise.


----------



## Lavochain

Good girl, moving at the last minute lol Now you've got to go into labour before Friday.


----------



## vaniilla

Lavo - I hope that's a good sign, surely it can't continue unless it's leading somewhere! :dust: 

Teeny - Sudden bursts of energy seems to be what a lot of people get when labour is just around the corner!


We got back home half an hour as we waited at the hospital for DH to pick us up, sitting up at the hospital whilst being monitored has triggered horrible braxton hicks and ligament pain so I'm making DH sort out dinner. I really wanted chips but we don't have any :(


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, she napped again in her bassinet this morning. I just tried putting her down there again now because she fell asleep in my arms. Time will tell if she wakes up screaming in a few. I'm hoping I can get a quick dinner in lol


----------



## Dory85

My friends 5 week old started smiling today. I am so jealous and impatient to see Georgia smile!


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Random but this week I noticed Georgia's eyelashes have come in. When she was born she didn't have any because she was so early.

Omg we said the same thing! Arthur didn't have any when he was born and now he has blonde ones! :cloud9:

I have t been on all day and I've missed so much! Sorry I can't reply to everyone! 

Angel that is far too much to expect of one person. You can't BF pump give formula and then sterilise and spend the time feeding her too, you have another child apart from the fact you need to sleep and take care of yourself! I hope Juniper gains some weight soon and you can drop some of that mad schedule xxx


----------



## Boo44

Arthur has given us a few smiles but it's very hit and miss!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 48.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Dory85

Ah gorgeous!


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies:flower:

I am sorry I havnt been on, still trying to adjust to this new life and boy can it be hard sometimes!

Well Oliver Henry James was born on 16/6/16 at 8.47am weighing 6lbs 15 and half oz and 51cm long!

We are so in love but so unbelievably tired at the same time lol he is such a great baby most of the time but the last couple of nights has been hard as he just wants to be held, oh and the breastfeeding has been somewhat of a challenge as he has a short tongue so I have had to resort to using a nipple shield which is really helpful, but he doesn't latch on properly he just sucks the nipple which im sure most of you are aware hurts like hell!

I do plan on catching up on all the posts if I can, but I just wanted to say congratulations to all those who have had their babies and to those still waiting, good luck :)

Oh and here is a pic of my lil spunk :p
 



Attached Files:







received_10206937366695971.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## vaniilla

Gorgeous photos boo & EHJ :cloud9:

starlight - I hope you were able to have dinner :hugs:


----------



## Lavochain

Congratulations EHJ! 

Ahh such adorable babies everywhere! I want my baby :brat:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Haha lavo. I just ordered a new ring sling for the baby to make myself feel better whilst I sat about bored. 

On the plus side the extra time has meant more time to get my two year old out my bed! He has slept in his own room all night since Saturday night =) yay. 

Adorable pics ! Ughhhhh haha


----------



## joeybrooks

starlight I feel so sorry for you. being a new parent is hard enough but for baby hannah to be so unsettled it must be difficult. as the girls have all said you are doing a great job and hopefully she will settle soon.

squig it's a shame you didn't get the support at the hospital. when they asked if I was going to bf I said yes bit I'm going to need a lot if support as I failed last time. I had someone come in two nights in a row and milk me (colostrum) and even though they had provided the pump someone still popped on every few hours to try to get the baby on. I had Barbara who made it possible tbh as she gave me the beast shield and I also had a peer to peer volunteer call in and she allocated me a peer support worker. have you the details of the peer to peer programme??


----------



## Dory85

ehjmorris said:


> Hi ladies:flower:
> 
> I am sorry I havnt been on, still trying to adjust to this new life and boy can it be hard sometimes!
> 
> Well Oliver Henry James was born on 16/6/16 at 8.47am weighing 6lbs 15 and half oz and 51cm long!
> 
> We are so in love but so unbelievably tired at the same time lol he is such a great baby most of the time but the last couple of nights has been hard as he just wants to be held, oh and the breastfeeding has been somewhat of a challenge as he has a short tongue so I have had to resort to using a nipple shield which is really helpful, but he doesn't latch on properly he just sucks the nipple which im sure most of you are aware hurts like hell!
> 
> I do plan on catching up on all the posts if I can, but I just wanted to say congratulations to all those who have had their babies and to those still waiting, good luck :)
> 
> Oh and here is a pic of my lil spunk :p

Congratulations ehj! He looks lovely.

Has anyone checked him for tongue tie? 'Short tongue' doesn't technically exist, it normally means the frenulum underneath is too tight for them to stick it out (tongue tie). It often prevents them from latching deeply because they don't have full tongue movement.

This link should tell you more:

https://milkmatters.org.uk/2011/04/15/hidden-cause-of-feeding-problems-however-you-feed-your-baby/

It might not be but 'short tongue' definitely sounds like it could be and if it is the sooner it is sorted, the better


----------



## lynnikins

sorry i keep forgetting to come in here, 

who else other than me is still waiting, offically 41 wks tomorrow though my brain wants to say 41 weeks was yesterday. Ive taken the kids to the park every day for the last 4 days to just walk up the hill and back and two nights in a row taken a walk to the shop without the kids after they are in bed, its dang uncomfortable because walking just triggers BH and nothing else


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations ehj! Lovely pic!

Gorgeous pic Boo :)

Joey I haven't heard of the peer to peer programme. Maybe it wasn't mentioned because I wasn't going to be in Belfast for several weeks. Barbara was great when I saw her too but that wasn't til Monday & I could really have done with some help from Saturday. But a bf support lady down here has aranged for me to get preemie nipple shields so hopefully they will help, not being so massive!

Baby girl is getting bigger - 6lb 3 today which means she put on 15oz since last Monday!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Anyone else hurt like hell? I mean like my full body physically aches by the end of each day. I'm so tired.


----------



## ehjmorris

Yes me!


----------



## Starlight32

Ehj, congrats <3

Hannah did nap today but she napped for so long that she's wide awake now! I just tried to put her in her crib again. I haven't heard any crying so far so hopefully she's going to sleep now. How long do your babies nap for during the day and do you wake them if it's gone too long? I went to sleep really early so my husband was with her and he said she "napped" from about 3pm to 11pm (with some feedings in between). He said she kept falling asleep after feedings except for the 11pm one. No wonder she's awake now! 

C section mamas, I have a strange body related question that I'm wondering if anyone can comment on? When I lay down flat on my back, there is a bulge above my incision. I notice it while standing too because it's making my tummy stick out a bit, but it's extremely obvious when I'm laying flat on my back. Anyone ever have this?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi lynnikins, I'm still waiting too! Hopefully it won't be too long for either of us. Xx


----------



## karlilay

Just want to share, with someone, Poppy had a bottle at 9.30pm last night, I put her down at 10ish, and she slept till 3 and up for the day at 6. I feel like a new woman!


----------



## ehjmorris

Starlight, I had this but its now moved down to just my csection area if that makes sense lol i have no idea what it is but im only on day 6 of postpartum


----------



## Squig34

I'll have to lie down & check, Starlight! Glad Hannah is sleeping a bit more for you but sounds like she's possibly got day & night mixed up which is very common. My health visitor told me not to let Róise sleep more than 4 hours in the day & ideally no more than 3.5 to try to help her adjust. But she doesn't sleep stretches like that for me, it's only when she goes to her Granny's that she takes a good feed then sleeps for 4 hours!! (Or more!) At night she wakes every 1.5-2 for feeds. I'm really exhausted today; eyes burning & splitting headache...

Ehj, try looking to see if there are any support groups for bf'ing near you where you'll be able to get help with latching. You need to get the lazy latch corrected early - it IS agony when baby just suck on the nipple.

Karli, I'm so jealous... R was up every couple of hours. I think I had 2.5 hours sleep. Again. She is just such a wee starvo!

Still hoping for more baby news soon from you ladies waiting, especially those who are overdue!

Angel, any further updates on you & Juni?

Becy I forgot to say yesterday I'm glad to hear you're doing ok.


----------



## AngelofTroy

karlilay said:


> Just want to share, with someone, Poppy had a bottle at 9.30pm last night, I put her down at 10ish, and she slept till 3 and up for the day at 6. I feel like a new woman!

Woo hoo! Go Poppy! 

We had a good night here too, Juniper gained 110g in 48 hours (despite being in hospital for 24 of them) and so we have been given the green light to focus on breastfeeding (with top ups when needed) and we don't have to wake to feed anymore! 

She clusterfed all evening, literally ALL evening! Plus ebm top ups when she was v frustrated, then we had to give 60ml formula at 11pm as she was inconsolable. But then she went back on the breast to fall asleep and slept until nearly 3!!! She fed well because I had finally had a break and sleep and slept again until 6!!! Another good feed and slept until 7.40 and again a good feed, she is asleep again now and it's nearly 9am. So we have done 10 hours of successful infant led breast feeding with no top ups!!! I know it won't be like this every time but wow what a lovely night! And ny midwife yesterday said to only pump if I give a bottle, so I haven't pumped since 11pm! What a relief! 

I basically haven't put her down except to change her nappy. She spent the night tucked into my nightie doing skin to skin with me propped up in pillows, and is still there now. :cloud9: It is so wonderful after being separated for so long.


----------



## vaniilla

karlilay said:


> Just want to share, with someone, Poppy had a bottle at 9.30pm last night, I put her down at 10ish, and she slept till 3 and up for the day at 6. I feel like a new woman!

That's fantastic! :happydance:


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight32 said:


> Ehj, congrats <3
> 
> Hannah did nap today but she napped for so long that she's wide awake now! I just tried to put her in her crib again. I haven't heard any crying so far so hopefully she's going to sleep now. How long do your babies nap for during the day and do you wake them if it's gone too long? I went to sleep really early so my husband was with her and he said she "napped" from about 3pm to 11pm (with some feedings in between). He said she kept falling asleep after feedings except for the 11pm one. No wonder she's awake now!
> 
> C section mamas, I have a strange body related question that I'm wondering if anyone can comment on? When I lay down flat on my back, there is a bulge above my incision. I notice it while standing too because it's making my tummy stick out a bit, but it's extremely obvious when I'm laying flat on my back. Anyone ever have this?

Juliette pretty much sleeps all day and night about 3.5-4 hours during the day and 2.5-3 hours at night. She stays awake for about an hour around 5pm

The bulge you see is probably your uterus. It takes a while to shrink back to normal


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, great news!

Hannah was doing pretty good with day/night but she seems thrown off now. She didn't go back into the crib like she normally does after her 3am feeding (but I pushed it until 4am because she was sound asleep at 3am since she was put back down at 130am). She is sleeping with me on the bed now but won't take the crib. I can't sleep while she's here though and I want to shower!

My cramping has been more intense since last night and bleeding seemed to increase a bit. Looking forward to when I'm done bleeding. 

Hope more babies are born soon for the overdue ladies!


----------



## joeybrooks

geralyn Leo is very similar. He is either eating or sleeping he does have a wee spell about 7pm where he is wide awake and he is a bit more unsettled at night than during the day but he does mostly sleep, going 4-5 hours between feeds.


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does anyone know what you need to take with you when registering baby? 
Or isn't anything needed I can't remember 

Lucky ladies with babies sleeping longer! Sydney does at times in day but night she's doing 2/3 hours still but I think she's still got colic and her tummy is hurting doesn't help there's a bug going round here don't know if they can get stuff like that etc but I've not felt well last few days :(


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> karlilay said:
> 
> 
> Just want to share, with someone, Poppy had a bottle at 9.30pm last night, I put her down at 10ish, and she slept till 3 and up for the day at 6. I feel like a new woman!
> 
> Woo hoo! Go Poppy!
> 
> We had a good night here too, Juniper gained 110g in 48 hours (despite being in hospital for 24 of them) and so we have been given the green light to focus on breastfeeding (with top ups when needed) and we don't have to wake to feed anymore!
> 
> She clusterfed all evening, literally ALL evening! Plus ebm top ups when she was v frustrated, then we had to give 60ml formula at 11pm as she was inconsolable. But then she went back on the breast to fall asleep and slept until nearly 3!!! She fed well because I had finally had a break and sleep and slept again until 6!!! Another good feed and slept until 7.40 and again a good feed, she is asleep again now and it's nearly 9am. So we have done 10 hours of successful infant led breast feeding with no top ups!!! I know it won't be like this every time but wow what a lovely night! And ny midwife yesterday said to only pump if I give a bottle, so I haven't pumped since 11pm! What a relief!
> 
> I basically haven't put her down except to change her nappy. She spent the night tucked into my nightie doing skin to skin with me propped up in pillows, and is still there now. :cloud9: It is so wonderful after being separated for so long.Click to expand...

That's the best news I've heard all day, it goes to show what an amazing job you've been doing.



Starlight32 said:


> Angel, great news!
> 
> Hannah was doing pretty good with day/night but she seems thrown off now. She didn't go back into the crib like she normally does after her 3am feeding (but I pushed it until 4am because she was sound asleep at 3am since she was put back down at 130am). She is sleeping with me on the bed now but won't take the crib. I can't sleep while she's here though and I want to shower!
> 
> My cramping has been more intense since last night and bleeding seemed to increase a bit. Looking forward to when I'm done bleeding.
> 
> Hope more babies are born soon for the overdue ladies!

I hope the cramping eases up for you soon :hugs: I hope the sleep goes back to the usual routine soon :hugs:



Becyboo__x said:


> Does anyone know what you need to take with you when registering baby?
> Or isn't anything needed I can't remember
> 
> Lucky ladies with babies sleeping longer! Sydney does at times in day but night she's doing 2/3 hours still but I think she's still got colic and her tummy is hurting doesn't help there's a bug going round here don't know if they can get stuff like that etc but I've not felt well last few days :(

if I remember correctly DH took his passport, marriage certificate (no idea if he needed in the end) and the sheet of paper we were given by the hospital to register the birth which had the basic details of the birth. 

I'm sorry to hear you're not feeling well, I hope you get better soon :hugs: 


AFM - monitoring movements is taking its toll, the constant worry of it is making what I hoped would be the last week or so of enjoying what's likely my last pregnancy into a horrible experience where i'm up all night worrying. Friday's scan can't come soon enough!


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, how have movements been? I went in for monitoring twice near the end. So stressful :(. You don't have too much longer to go! Definitely get checked if you're worried.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Becy you don't need anything but if you have ID it helps. Doesn't matter if you've not got it though. 

Angel that's fantastic news! Hopefully now that things are picking up a a bit it'll carry on and you'll be done with top ups in no time  

Sounds like a few of us had a better night last night, Georgia slept for four hours :dance: 9-1 last night and it was amazing (except the part where I jumped up in a panic because she's never slept that long before :dohh: ) she was up then from 1-3 but she mostly just lay in her crib kicking around :haha: I slept while she was awake but got up to her twice I think. Then she slept till 5.15 and for up at 7.15 - I don't feel tired for the first time in ages :cloud9: 

No smile here either Dory! I Google drive it to death and couldn't find anything that said she'd smile before she got to at least a month or so corrected :-( probably a good few weeks to go here. Although my nephew started full on social smiles at 2 weeks old so maybe not too long! 

Starlight my bleeding has only stopped completely in the last few days, I'm so glad to see the back of it!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, how have movements been? I went in for monitoring twice near the end. So stressful :(. You don't have too much longer to go! Definitely get checked if you're worried.

There's some movement but still not as much as there used to be, I'm trying to hold out till Friday as I don't think they'll do much until then and I feel bad constantly taking DS to hospital.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla - have they said much about it ? Like when you went in to be monitored. I think the issue is that they do like a thirty min snap shot and send you away. Kinda annoying that they make you wait all week for the scan ! Ughhh. Bubs has changed movement for me but she still having crazy half hours etc. I agree about this just being stressful. Worrying about the movement of a person that could just be born and make the whole thing a lot simpler is so frustrating ! That's my take on it at least!


----------



## Lavochain

Vanilla I hope you're okay. I can't talk as I'm driving myself crazy over movements too. Every time I think I should be calling he starts kicking but they have changed slightly. 

Rhi - I couldn't have worded that better myself. Why can't they all just be born at 37/38 weeks and save us the extra month of worry? They're fully formed but so much can still go wrong. It's getting to me too. 

:hugs: to you all.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Also on a more selfish note this is also the point there I start to get stretch marks... if my children had all been born at 38 weeks I wouldn't have any!!! I got my first ones at 41 weeks into my last pregnancy (raged I was) and now they are appearing again. Super lame lol


----------



## Boo44

A good night here too! Good feed at 7pm then some lovely awake time until 9pm. He then slept (OH roused him to give him bottle at 11pm) and then didn't wake until 4! Barely took 2oz at 4am then slept right through until 8.30am :) 

I've always fed approximately 4hrly when on bottles (obv earlier if they want it earlier) which always means they would be due one around 11pm. So we do that as a sort of dream feed. With my others that has meant getting to around 3ish then gradually later and later as they get older until the night one eventually becomes the morning one. 
My friend doesn't wake for the 11pm ish bottle and so gets feeds around 1ish and 5ish but to me that's two night ones? Might be easier for me as OH does 11pm so I go to bed and take over at the 3/4am one. I can never decide the best way to do it!


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Vanilla - have they said much about it ? Like when you went in to be monitored. I think the issue is that they do like a thirty min snap shot and send you away. Kinda annoying that they make you wait all week for the scan ! Ughhh. Bubs has changed movement for me but she still having crazy half hours etc. I agree about this just being stressful. Worrying about the movement of a person that could just be born and make the whole thing a lot simpler is so frustrating ! That's my take on it at least!

They didn't say too much as is always the case, the first midwife insisted I stay on the machine for what turned out to be an hour in the end and gave me some cold water because she said she weren't enough accelerations? the second one was like, yea you're fine to go home just wait for a call for a scan and another midwife insisted on me having the scan booked before I left. :dohh:

I agree, it would be much, much easier if they were just here already!

She's got me on edge, every time she moves I think phew, but then it turns into only a few small movements and nothing big so I'm back to worrying, it's the same loop all day!


----------



## Squig34

I don't know how you can stick the anxiety Vaniilla! I had reduced movements on & off for over a week before Róise was born & was admitted for a while for monitoring. Turns out she was moving fairly well but for some reason I just couldn't feel her. I don't think big movements are expected at the end of pregnancy as baby is running out of room, so the type of movement may be different, but the frequency shouldn't be. TBH I think they should admit you for monitoring since this is the secondition? Or third? Episode you've had now in a short period. Whatever you decide to do, I hope all is well.

Angel, so pleased to read your wonderful update :) I still haven't managed to get Róise to latch although we were doing biological nurturing this morning & she can wriggle down ok to find my nipple :)

Starlight, this is day 19 post section for me & it looks like the bleeding is only stopping now - very light today.


----------



## lynnikins

Teeny Weeny said:


> Hi lynnikins, I'm still waiting too! Hopefully it won't be too long for either of us. Xx

hopefully, no luck last night but had the MW around earlier shes booked me in for Post dates monitoring next tuesday at 40+13 days or my 42+1 so i am really hoping not to make it till then.

feeling rather emotional like a i need a good cry :cry: and chocolate and a chick movie


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ahh I've missed so much! 

Congratulations ehj! My sons are Oliver and Henry so obviously love your name choice :) and what a gorgeous boy x 

Labour dust to everyone who is stuck waiting. It's strange that Henry is 11 days old but I was still pregnant with DS1 at this point. 

Henry just seems to have changed so so much already :cry: he's gained nearly eight ounces already, outgrown all his first size baby grows and is a lot more wakeful too. His cry is also a lot louder and stronger! I feel so much emotional about it this time. I'm struggling with clearing out my maternity clothes and his outgrown things. It didn't bother me last time. 

Karli that sounds like a good night of sleep! I'm still up and down constantly with Henry. 

So glad things are getting better for you and juni angel! X


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, it's ridiculous they are making you wait for the scan! I got an ultrasound right after the trace the second time I went in for reduced movement. They checked fluid levels etc to make sure everything was still looking good. Can you ask your practitioner about getting a sooner scan?

Jealous of you ladies with good schedules already. I want to get Hannah on a schedule but her feeding and nap times vary so much. The only consistent ish thing has been the 11pm feeding and the 3am feeding (which was 4am today anyway). I need your tips on how to get on a good schedule!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've had my sweep today. So far, nothing. Hoping that changes soon. 
I have my induction booked next Friday if baby isn't here. 
I can book another sweep over the weekend too, so if nothing happens I have that go look forward to. Really fed up today. :-( xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

lynnikins said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Hi lynnikins, I'm still waiting too! Hopefully it won't be too long for either of us. Xx
> 
> hopefully, no luck last night but had the MW around earlier shes booked me in for Post dates monitoring next tuesday at 40+13 days or my 42+1 so i am really hoping not to make it till then.
> 
> feeling rather emotional like a i need a good cry :cry: and chocolate and a chick movieClick to expand...

Are you not going to be induced honey? 
I did think about not booking it, but figured I didn't have to go in if I changed my mind. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Vanilla, I think being so close to the end makes us even more vigilant of movement. Every morning I wake up and panic that she's not moving. She always takes a while to get going and it freaks me out every single day. 
If you are still worried, pop back in. They would rather see you every day than not if something were to be wrong. I'm sure it's not, but you need peace of mind. Xx


----------



## jalilma

Due to some increased pain in my right abdominal area and my Dr not being convinced that it has nothing to do with my liver I am scheduled to start a 'slow' induction Friday evening since my cervix is still relatively closed and high (which was the case at 41 weeks with all my other pregnancies anyway). I'm hoping to do some extra stuff at home to help encourage some changes to happen before Friday though...I'm nervous but excited at the same time.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

So close now then Jalilma. The end is near! Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Hoping the sweep does it for you teeny. Pushed me over and it was the easiest sweep ever. Dr even told me probably wouldn't work. Said "I've never had one work". Guess i was just ready. 

Haven't been on the computer much to do a proper catch up but I'm reading everyday and thinkin of you ladies!!!! 

Jalilma so excited about your induction!


----------



## Starlight32

Jalilma, it's coming up! Baby will be here soon!

For those doing bottle feeding, what bottles are you using? We have been using Phillips Avent and I'm wondering if it's contributing the gas.


----------



## Squig34

:hugs: Teeny

GL Jalilma!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck for Friday jalilma.

Hope your sweep works teeny, with both dd2 and 3 mine took nearly the 48 hours to work, I never had any signs either just woke up in labour.

Starlight- I'm bottle feeding and am using MAM bottles, I've only been using them 4 days so can't really advise on them but they are supposed to help with wind and colic. :)


----------



## karlilay

Starlight I use Mam bottles too. My older two had tounge tie I used Advent but they swallowed lots of air with them, so switched over to Mam both times and they were brilliant. I brought them straight away this time. They sell single bottles in Boots, so maybe you could test one and see if it helps. Have always heard good things about Dr Browns bottles too:)


----------



## vaniilla

Thanks for the kind comments. :flower: She's moving a bit this evening thankfully so I can relax a bit, they said ideally I'd have the scan sooner but there were no appointments till Friday. 

Teeny - I hope the sweep works for you, it can take over 24 hours so don't give up hope! :dust: 

Jalilma - Good luck for Friday! 

Starlight - we're using a combination of dr Browns and mam bottles this time around, we used dr Browns with DS and he didn't have wind problems, the two could be unrelated though.


----------



## joeybrooks

I'm using Dr Browns and they are great, Leo has hardly had any wind. Not sure if it makes a difference that it is breast milk he is drinking out of the bottles but I wouldn't imagine that would make any difference.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Can't take another night of this pain =( not contractions just shooting pains. Like being shocked ?! So odd. Braxton Hicks same as usual all day long with no progress at all. So sad =( 

Bottles- always used tommee tippee. Only from six months though so my recommendation is probably useless. Haha.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We have been using tommee tippee with no problems, same as for my son.. But we have only had to give one formula top up in 24 hours and one of expressed milk! :happydance::happydance: She has done so well and seems so content! Fingers crossed tonight goes as well and her weigh in tomorrow... worst case scenario we can add more top ups back in but I am feeling positive :)


----------



## Boo44

That's so brill Angel! 

We use tommee tippee too x


----------



## mommyxofxone

Angel how great! 

Rhi so sorry about the pains it sounds dreadful! You are so close though. Wonderinf if your pains are SPD related. I had them really bad this pregnancy. Doesn't mean no progress either! You can't see to tell! Could be doing wonders on the inside!


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, so great!

We got TT bottles to try out. There are so many bottle options at the store! I read somewhere that TT can help with gas so figured it was worth a try. 

I'm hoping sleep goes better tonight. The 7pm bottle turned into an 8pm bottle so I may try to move the other feedings to 12am and 4am.

Sorry for all the silly questions but can anyone give advice on putting baby to sleep? What do you ladies do to put your baby down for the night? Is there some kind of trick I'm missing? I dread it every night :(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight I have always got myself into bed for the night and then just fed baby at the breast until they have fallen asleep. Then I attempt to move them into their basket etc. If they give too much fuss I just leave them in the bed with me. This gets everyone off to sleep quickly but it means I usually have a nappy to deal with at 1am :haha: however I think bottle feeding mums usually have more of a schedule than that ? I know all my friends do and their babies always seem to sleep better than mine. Try and make baby as sleepy as possible ? Maybe offer a massage etc and a feed then down for the night? The less hungry they are the longer they will sleep I guess =)


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - the shooting pain is horrible, combined with the bh I'm not surprised you're feeling fed up :hugs: I wish there was something that made them both go away but I don't think there is apart from the occasional paracetamol. 

Angel - that's great news, today she might not need the top ups at all!

Starlight - I'm no help I'm afraid, I used to dread putting him to sleep too, most nights at that age it would consist of one of us holding him whilst he slept until he was in enough deep sleep to be put down or lots and lots of rocking. I hope she sleep better for you tonight :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla - last night the shooting crotch pain was so severe I almost convinced myself I needed to go to the hospital. It was like someone was cutting my cervix open with a knitting needle. I changed positions all night and at one point stood up to pee and thought I would pass out from the pain ! I don't think it's spd as the muscle I pulled the other day has all but healed and I'm back to a relative level of movement in that area. The Braxton Hicks are easier to get away from (just change positions etc) but it made for one terrible nights sleep. :haha: 

Google tells me the cervix pain is nothing and means nothing... how annoying eh.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Starlight Xander was the same. I hated bed time and would spend hours rocking him and feeding him to sleep, then I'd try to sneak him into his cot without waking him, half the time his eyes would ping open as soon as his back hit the mattress and we'd start over :dohh: 

I really felt like the issue was him not being able to self settle and drift off to sleep on his own. Having Georgia has made me believe that even more. Her time in NICU meant that she's had to self settle since day one, she does fall asleep feeding but I can just wind her and pop her down and she goes to sleep. 

I don't think there's anything wrong with feeding to sleep but for us it was the only way Xander could get to sleep and I honestly have never been more miserable. 

Georgia is sticking with her trend of having a few hours of awake time in the middle of the night. And I'm sticking with my trend of feeding, winding and ditching her and going back to sleep lol.


----------



## Dory85

We bed share. I struggled for months to put my eldest down and then I discovered the Infant Sleep Information Source which has evidence based guidelines for safe bed sharing. There has not been a single occurrence of SIDS where all safe bed sharing guidelines were followed. I did the same with my son and moved him to his cot around 6 months ish.

Georgia had her tongue tie snipped yesterday and I can really feel the difference. It looked tiny but turns out a lot of it was sub mucosa so could be seen when they pressed on the floor of her mouth.

Who was the other mama potty training (this board moves so fast). How is it going? I managed to persuade Aaron to go back in nappies buy today he's insisted on pants again. He's dry bit only with prompting.

Weigh day today :-/

P.S. uk ladies don't forget to vote today!


----------



## vaniilla

Google is hopefully/probably wrong, to me that can only mean that baby's head is very low, which can only be a good thing surely. Heat has helped me with the shooting pain sometimes, with one of those wheatie bags. That and walking around hunched over like a goblin :haha:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Rhi that sounds awful! Hopefully when you do go into labour it'll be really quick after all the pain you've been having :-(


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks girls :) My sweep is booked for the 6th and that is the date i'm trying to beat, it does feel like her head is stupidly low, like at one point i was trying to explain to my husband about how when you are in labour at the end and it feels like you need a poo but it's the babies head. I had that feeling last night :/ i was quite concerned at one point, i don't wanna be one of those toilet birth stories lmao. :haha: I didn't need to go to the toilet so it must have been babies head! 

Dory- i'm potting training although i don't think i have mentioned it :) taking a very relaxed approach over here as with the baby being due any time now i know i should wait but he decided and it's hard to get them to put their nappy back on :haha: He is mostly just toying with the idea atm, in the evenings he strips off and will wee in the potty all evening instead of using his nappies, but he isn't interested during the day. We have only had one poop in the potty, although we did have several attempts! (yeah ew)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

My sister accidentally had a baby in the bathroom . . . Twice!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lil_Pixie said:


> My sister accidentally had a baby in the bathroom . . . Twice!

okay... nope. That's terrifying :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, hope you're doing ok <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

My SIL had a baby in the bathroom by accident too! 

Had my bloody show this morning. Could be something, could be nothing. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhhh teeny that's awesome! I had my first baby really soon after having mine! :)


----------



## vaniilla

I hope this is it for you you teeny! more often than not baby is born shortly after a bloody show! :dust: get on the birthing ball if you have one!


----------



## GeralynB

Starlight- where does baby sleep? For bedtime I just make sure she has a clean diaper and then feed her. I started doing formula and breastfeeding yesterday. I give her the formula and then make sure she has a good burp then I rock her and give her the boob and she drifts off. I wait a few minutes to make sure she's fully asleep then put her in the bassinet part of the pack and play in our room. I also use a white noise machine.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol last night I fed G and winded her but I didn't want her to go to sleep yet so I sat her up, talked to her, danced with her then gave up and plonked her in her crib to piss her off and wake her up for seconds and she slept for 3.5 hrs :dohh: she barely had any feed either so I don't think it's hunger that's waking her every 2 hours


----------



## Boo44

Starlight it's really hard to say what is the best way because babies are so different but also parents are so different and what is important to one mum may be completely against the principles of another!

I agree with pixie that self settling is an important key to sleeping well. However I think all of our babies are quite tiny at the moment so I definitely wouldn't be encouraging or enforcing it yet (I don't do sleep training really) but I guess if they show happiness to self settle already then that's brilliant! 

Some may prefer co sleeping or letting the baby feed to sleep or sleep on their chest. Just whatever works!

For us, after his 7pm ish feed we pop Arthur in his Moses basket in the room with us. He lies there awake looking round and quite happy. He either falls asleep himself around 9 or he starts getting unsettled and a quick cuddle and back down and he'll be asleep. Then the key is whenever they wake in the night keep it dark and don't chat to them just quickly feed burp nappy whatever you want to do, and back down. The reason to encourage self settling is that they will be happy to do it in the night after feeds eventually too

Overall I really wouldn't worry too much about routine or anything like that yet. They are so tiny! They just need to know we're here and we love them and they're safe :cloud9:


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, sounds like you're progressing!

Geralyn, she's sleeps in a crib in our room. I gave her the breast again to drift off but I need to find smother method because my breast are very lopsided as she will only take my right one. Unfortunately I think stopping breast feeding all together is the only option :(. Sometimes I walk around with her until she drifts off but that is exhausting if I'm tired. I've been running a fan as white noise but not sure if it helps or not.


----------



## GeralynB

Sometimes babies don't like their crib at first because it's so flat and they've been used to being all curled up for the last 10 months


----------



## AngelofTroy

We went to a breastfeeding group this morning, our first 'outing' that wasn't hospital! Weigh in is at 4pm, gulp. I am worried we have cut down on top ups too quickly. Also worried that her poos have decreased in size rather a lot.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck at the weigh in Angel. As long as she is happy and content try not to worry. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight32 said:


> Angel, so great!
> 
> We got TT bottles to try out. There are so many bottle options at the store! I read somewhere that TT can help with gas so figured it was worth a try.
> 
> I'm hoping sleep goes better tonight. The 7pm bottle turned into an 8pm bottle so I may try to move the other feedings to 12am and 4am.
> 
> Sorry for all the silly questions but can anyone give advice on putting baby to sleep? What do you ladies do to put your baby down for the night? Is there some kind of trick I'm missing? I dread it every night :(

I wish i could help. with my first i tried everythign to get her to sleep by herself and it didn't help. She wound up co-sleeping for a month. I did find swadding helped a ton though. 

With this one, if i put him anywhere else he fusses within minutes. But when i put him in the bed next to me? he's silent. for hours! he's only waking twice. he's just happy to be next to me. you know, his milk cow lol! I'm not fighting it this time, if i learned anything from the first it's that the added stress isn't worth it. So if he wants to co-sleep with me i'm ok with it. every once in a while i'll try moving him and if he doesn't settle easily enough i'll move him over. i don't really want to co-sleep but i'm sleeping mostly through the night so in the end i think it is worth it for us. We're all a much happier family right now.



Teeny Weeny said:


> My SIL had a baby in the bathroom by accident too!
> 
> Had my bloody show this morning. Could be something, could be nothing. Xx

hope it's it for you! seriously i had bloody show like three times. nothing happened. so unfair.



AngelofTroy said:


> We went to a breastfeeding group this morning, our first 'outing' that wasn't hospital! Weigh in is at 4pm, gulp. I am worried we have cut down on top ups too quickly. Also worried that her poos have decreased in size rather a lot.

i'm sure she's doing great! don't second guess hun! can't wait to hear how well she's doing <3


----------



## mommyxofxone

anyone else's babies peeing through their diapers? the ped said it's because he's catching up on lost time, cause he lost a lot of weight and seriously is eating EVERY SINGLE HOUR during the day now and when he pees, omg! it goes through EVERYTHING. last night he peed through his diaper, his shirt, his swaddle, the towel he was on (we bed share and i put a towel down cause i'm always terrified i'll leak since still so early pp) and through my sheets :dohh: so i had to get up and change everything. i've never experienced this amount of urine! it's crazy! i do hope it slows up!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck with the weigh in angel =)


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Sounds promising teeny. That was the only sign for me, I had my bloody show in the morning and he was here within 24 hours :)


----------



## joeybrooks

ladies I'm struggling with my 4 year old behaviour. I know this must be such a tough time for him but he has turned into a crazy person. He is throwing tantrums for it hung and constantly whining for nothing. I mentioned his cough before, the Dr has diagnosed a chest infection but he is refusing point blank.to take the medicine. I have tried literally everything. its a vicious cycle because he is sick and coughing so can't sleep so is grumpy and won't eat and it is all just feeding into each other. I'm crying daily.over it.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh joey =( that sucks! I can never get my two year old to take medicine either. It takes two of us to pin him and even then he just spits it back in protest. So stressful! Does it make a difference if u offer it from a spoon or a syringe. As I find the syringe easier especially if you have someone to pin them down. God sounds so awful doesn't it. But it's only cos we care ! Hopefully he is on the mend soon and the tantrums calm down. :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, keep us posted!

Mommyx, wow your boy sounds like Hannah! She will cry when put down but usually calms if being held (unless something else is wrong like gas). She has taken to the bassinet this week if already asleep or half asleep. I wish I could co sleep but I move around way too much. And that's a lot of pee! What diapers are you using?


----------



## karlilay

With Poppy I feed her a bit of bottle, burp her and then bath her at 7.30pm ish, then she has the rest of her bottle, and zones out till 10 ish, when she wakes at this one, I keep quiet, room dark, and other than a quick cuddle after her bottle, she is put down and goes off to sleep on her own. I do the same at 3pm ish when she wakes. But I'm extremely lucky in that she likes to be put down, she much prefers to be laid flat in her basket than be held and happily goes off to sleep on her own.


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> We went to a breastfeeding group this morning, our first 'outing' that wasn't hospital! Weigh in is at 4pm, gulp. I am worried we have cut down on top ups too quickly. Also worried that her poos have decreased in size rather a lot.

Good luck with the weigh in, try not to worry :hugs: 



mommyxofxone said:


> anyone else's babies peeing through their diapers? the ped said it's because he's catching up on lost time, cause he lost a lot of weight and seriously is eating EVERY SINGLE HOUR during the day now and when he pees, omg! it goes through EVERYTHING. last night he peed through his diaper, his shirt, his swaddle, the towel he was on (we bed share and i put a towel down cause i'm always terrified i'll leak since still so early pp) and through my sheets :dohh: so i had to get up and change everything. i've never experienced this amount of urine! it's crazy! i do hope it slows up!

I hope it slows up for you :hugs: in the meantime some of those potty training pads for the bed would be a good idea so you're not changing all the bedding every night.



joeybrooks said:


> ladies I'm strugglingi with my 4 year old behaviour. I know this must be such a tough time for him but he has turned into a crazy person. He is throwing tantrums for it hung and constantly whining for nothing. I mentioned his cough before, the Dr has diagnosed a chest infection but he is refusing point blank.to take the medicine. I have tried literally everything. its a vicious cycle because he is sick and coughing so can't sleep so is grumpy and won't eat and it is all just feeding into each other. I'm crying daily.over it.

Is he eating yoghurt still? I would hide his medicine or in some form of pudding - or a fruit puree if he'll have either. I hope he gets better soon, as the infection goes hopefully he'll feel better. He probably feels a bit vulnerable from being ill and having changes in his life but it should settle. I've heard many people say a strong routine for the older child helps, if he knows for a few weeks what's happening and when it can give them a sense of control. :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Where is lavo?!


----------



## Lavochain

Good luck Teeny, I hope it is something positive for a change! 

Rhi - I hope that you don't give birth on the toilet but at least little girl is feeling low. It can't be much longer for us all, surely?! 

I'm not too active right now as my OH has put me on bed rest. I managed to slip off the end of our bed earlier and land between the base and the wardrobe. Luckily I stopped myself in a way that it didn't hit my stomach, but I did crack my head on the corner of the thing! I also then struggled to get up and smacked my head again on the wall. I am so huge now, I can't even get up from the floor. Baby has been moving lots so I'm not worried, but I am monitoring him as it shook me up quite badly. 

I hope you're all doing ok. I've had a skim through but don't really have any advice to give on most of your dilemmas. :hugs: to you all though!


----------



## vaniilla

Lavo - that sounds painful :hugs: glad you and lo are okay, I think your dh is right to put you on bed rest, I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Oh there u are! I thought maybe u had gone and had your baby. Instead you're just chucking ya self off furniture... :haha: glad you are okay =) 

I bloody well hope it happens soon I'm sick of moaning about it :haha: and if she is born on the toilet I'll remember to flush first. Haha


----------



## Teeny Weeny

After a positive start to the morning I am now completely and utterly fed up. 
Resigning myself to the fact that I will be induced next Friday. Roll on next week. 

Lavo, I'm glad you are okay. These big bellies do make us lose balance and make us more clumsy than usual. Enjoy the rest. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Lavo, ouch that sounds painful! Glad you're doing OK.

Karli, Poppy sounds so content. I'm a bit jealous how easy she goes to sleep!

Teeny, you still have a week to go. Hoping something happens!


----------



## karlilay

Starlight32 said:


> Lavo, ouch that sounds painful! Glad you're doing OK.
> 
> Karli, Poppy sounds so content. I'm a bit jealous how easy she goes to sleep!
> 
> Teeny, you still have a week to go. Hoping something happens!

My first daughter was the same, but Zach was really really hard work. So I know how you feel. He only ever slept in stretches of 20 minutes or so and I was exhausted.
Poppy hasn't really had the chance to be cuddled to sleep etc, because I'm always running around after the other two. She's not all easy though, she is awake *alot* and sometimes she gets so over tired she can't get off to sleep, I struggle a bit with that but it's easier to deal with in the day when the others are at school.

Lavo! Wondered where you were, hope you're ok, sounds painful :(

Teeny, hopefully a good sign. I don't think it will be too long now.

Rhi I feel so sorry for you :(


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight actually he's easier than dd lol! She was hard work! But I think maybe becasue she was so difficult I am just kind of expecting it. 

Im using the pampers swaddles newborn and after this we are doing Huggies. That's the only brand that worked for dd too. Dr said he's urinatinf so much cause of how much he's eating. He said he's working overtime for the weight he lost, but good golly he just ate six boobs in te last two hours. He eats at least once an hour every hour til almost bed time.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Well she gained, 30g which is a little low for 48 hours but the midwife was very happy with it in the circumstances. Leaving us 5 days before weighing again!!


----------



## Boo44

Well done Angel and juniper!!! What does she weigh now? I've got to get Arthur weighed tomorrow to calculate his antibiotic dose I'm thinking he should be over 8lb by now considering he was 7lb 15oz 10 days ago!


----------



## Boo44

Dory it was us potty training and it went awfully and he's now back in nappies! I think he needs a bit longer and we'll try again in the school holidays I think... 

Today is my FOUR year old's birthday and he's had such a wonderful day the sun has been shining all day!


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Starlight actually he's easier than dd lol! She was hard work! But I think maybe becasue she was so difficult I am just kind of expecting it.
> 
> Im using the pampers swaddles newborn and after this we are doing Huggies. That's the only brand that worked for dd too. Dr said he's urinatinf so much cause of how much he's eating. He said he's working overtime for the weight he lost, but good golly he just ate six boobs in te last two hours. He eats at least once an hour every hour til almost bed time.

How much does he weigh now?


----------



## vaniilla

Boo44 said:


> Dory it was us potty training and it went awfully and he's now back in nappies! I think he needs a bit longer and we'll try again in the school holidays I think...
> 
> Today is my FOUR year old's birthday and he's had such a wonderful day the sun has been shining all day!

Happy birthday to your DS, I'm glad the weather stayed nice :cake::wohoo:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Happy birthday to your DS boo, I found 4 quite an emotional age as to me it's the end of toddlerhood I think. 

Labour dust to all you ladies still waiting! 

Sounds mean but I'm ready for DH to go back to work on Monday. I was worried about it this time last week but now we're at the point where we are really getting on each others nerves. He also tries to help out but never does things properly or how I like them to be done. 

Henry has gained 7 ounces and bfing well and I'm happy and enjoying bfing.. It's so different from DS1 and I really think having a positive birth experience and good care at the hospital has played a big part in that. 

Hope everyone's babies are doing well :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

I wasted so much money on bottles :nope: 
Tommee tippee were always ones i brought but I actually hate them now they have always been a problem for us the teats just never seem to work well might just be me but it was same with DS .. 

I've got Nuby bottles now and she stopped getting milk out of them I had 1 boots brand bottle that I got free with steriliser and that one has been best so far I went and brought more and they seem to be working great thankfully :)! 

Nappies I use boots brand again and Aldi brand .. Huggies were the worse for leaking but I found that later on not with newborn..

Going to get weighed tomorrow can't wait to see what she weighs now :lol: still suffering with nappy rash really bad :( I'm doing everything I can letting her be nappy free a few times a day changing her more often and putting bepanthan on after ever change :shrug: just hasnt really gone down


----------



## AngelofTroy

Boo44 said:


> Well done Angel and juniper!!! What does she weigh now? I've got to get Arthur weighed tomorrow to calculate his antibiotic dose I'm thinking he should be over 8lb by now considering he was 7lb 15oz 10 days ago!

She weighs just over 8.5lb, it's so funny that she's still possibly the biggest baby in this group but because she was born 9lb they consider her weight a problem! 

I can't believe Jack is 4!! Have you put pictures up in the toddler thread? I have neglected the toddler forum recently! Did you all have a lovely day? 

Loads of labour dust to all you pregnant ladies. See if a cute picture helps with oxytocin levels! :cloud9: 

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/download_20160623_175255-1_zpspodly34u.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm repacking hospital bags in an attempt to flush her out haha. C'mon baby! Also I'm sure I have forgotten important stuff =/ babies bag just seems to be all clothes lol.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3332_1.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Aaahh adorable angel!!

Edit: becy love that dress and she looks so alert. I missed your pic at first it just kept saying attachment failed. Silly phone haha.


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous picture!!! Will post a photo of birthday boy and middle bro...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - Such a cute photo! :cloud9:

Rhi - lovely baby things! is that a close nappy I spot? clothes is pretty much all they need, you've got the nappy changing bits/cotton wool so I don't think you'll need anything else. 

we forgot our camera at home last time so I've made sure it's charged and stuffed in the main bag, something to consider if you're forgetful as me :haha:

Boo - gorgeous photo of birthday boy :D


Becy - she looks lovely in her dress :) I hope the nappy rash clears away soon :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

I've heard lots of good things about boots bottles becy :thumbup: Definitely get yellow Metanium it clears up anything in like 1 day! I swear by it. I don't like bepanthen it burned my son's bottom!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boo44 said:


> I've heard lots of good things about boots bottles becy :thumbup: Definitely get yellow Metanium it clears up anything in like 1 day! I swear by it. I don't like bepanthen it burned my son's bottom!

I'm struggling I can't even think what is best I was thinking the natural stuff but I can't bare to keep buying things trying them and they don't help :nope: I know sudacrem used to burn my son and it did me when I used it.. Bepanthan doesn't seem as harsh so I'm giving it a go for a week at least but tbh it's not done anything so far. I've never heard of metanium I'll have to look into it, going to ask tomorrow about what they think aswell because I don't know why she's got it so badly not with everything I'm doing to help it :shrug: just can't bare her being so upset just want to take it away for her. 

I think with some bottles with the age on the teats it's abit odd I don't understand it much But she can't get milk out seems to struggle and not drink fully but a few I have free flow I think they are and she gets as much as she wants. Boots ones are 0month+ though and she gets it out no problem :shrug:


----------



## Boo44

Definitely try the yellow metanium if you haven't yet. I promise it will clear it in no time it's a miracle worker!


----------



## Lavochain

Beautiful babies <3


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I second yellow metanium, it's the only cream that really treats the rash.. Others just seem to soothe and provide a barrier to stop it getting worse. I've always found with normal nappy rash metanium clears it pretty much instantly. The dr has prescribed it to me before as well which saved paying a fiver. 
If her rash doesn't clear up its worth getting it looked at..DS1 had nappy rash caused by yeast and needed special cream X


----------



## mommyxofxone

Geralyn he was born 8lbs 1oz, Monday he was 7lbs 4oz, milk came in that night and Wednesday (4 days) he was 7lbs 13.4oz.


----------



## Squig34

Angel, glad to hear of weight gain for Juni! Also, you probably said before, but I hadn't remembered that you & your DH are so young! Lovely family pic :)

Sweet pic of your boys, Boo!

Becy, she's gorgeous :) the midwife told me metanium too though thankfully Róise doesn't have nappy rash. If you want something natural, coconut oil is supposed to be good.

Lavochain, sorry to hear you had a fall but glad you're both all right.

We have had a bit more success with latching for bf'ing, but it's still a real challenge. DH finished his exams today & I can't wait for him to come to us to help me at night; I'm exhausted. 

Labour dust to the waiting ladies!

Joey, i've heard that both making a little bit of time exclusively for the older child can help, as can involving him in the baby's care (eg fetching nappies or cotton wool etc - age appropriate!). Making sure to praise the positive behaviour. Good luck; that must be tough when you're already sleep deprived.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Haha, we are 29 (me) and 30 (dh) so not crazy young I don't think, but thanks!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Nightly battle is well underway. Me vs this cervix of doom. Wtf is this shit eh. Blahhhh


----------



## GeralynB

mommyxofxone said:


> Geralyn he was born 8lbs 1oz, Monday he was 7lbs 4oz, milk came in that night and Wednesday (4 days) he was 7lbs 13.4oz.

Could be that you need to move up to size 1 diapers. With my son as soon as he started peeing out of his diaper I knew it was time to go up a size. You can't go by the weight because their body type really makes a difference. My son had chunky legs lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Exactly what I thought too but dh insisted. Thing is he doesn't have chunky legs yet! He's still gaining power lol!


----------



## Starlight32

Hannah is in size one diapers. I thought the newborn swaddlers at the hospital were too small and her lowest weight there was 7lb 12oz. My husband also insisted on nb size at first too though lol

She went down so nicely tonight. She didn't go as long of a stretch for a feeding though compared to last night (3.5 hours vs 5.5 hours) and is having troubles returning to sleep. She's in her crib now stirring so I'm waiting until she falls asleep before I get myself back in bed!

Rhi, hope you are doing ok <3

Squig, breast feeding is so hard :( thinking of you.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Juniper slept for over 4.5 hours! My boobs were rock hard this morning and she fed until she was sick! She did have 40ml top up before bed (25 ebm, 15 formula) as well as feeding non stop from 10-midnight!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You ladies make gorgeous children! Babies and toddlers alike.  

Beccy, if nappy rash cream isn't helping you'll probably find its thrush as someone has already mentioned. Excuse my brain, it's far to early morning for it to be in gear just yet! 

I'm still pregnant and I'm actually worried now that I'm feeling a little depressed over it. I don't see an end to the pregnancy and I am so upset that induction is likely next week. I can't understand why my body won't go into labour. I don't usually suffer with such low moods but I feel terribly low right now. 
What with the stupid comments and everyone telling me she will be here soon enough. I know she has to come out, but this is nothing how I planned it. 

Sorry for the downer post, but I needed to tell someone how I feel rather than smiling and getting on with it. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Nightly battle is well underway. Me vs this cervix of doom. Wtf is this shit eh. Blahhhh

Oh snap! I've had painful braxton hicks all night, they've continued into this morning and I'm starting to get fed up, I lost a lot of plug this morning so hopefully something will happen eventually. :dohh:

I hope yours has calmed down this morning. 



AngelofTroy said:


> Juniper slept for over 4.5 hours! My boobs were rock hard this morning and she fed until she was sick! She did have 40ml top up before bed (25 ebm, 15 formula) as well as feeding non stop from 10-midnight!

That's great! I'm really happy to hear how well she's doing. :flower::happydance:



Teeny Weeny said:


> You ladies make gorgeous children! Babies and toddlers alike.
> 
> Beccy, if nappy rash cream isn't helping you'll probably find its thrush as someone has already mentioned. Excuse my brain, it's far to early morning for it to be in gear just yet!
> 
> I'm still pregnant and I'm actually worried now that I'm feeling a little depressed over it. I don't see an end to the pregnancy and I am so upset that induction is likely next week. I can't understand why my body won't go into labour. I don't usually suffer with such low moods but I feel terribly low right now.
> What with the stupid comments and everyone telling me she will be here soon enough. I know she has to come out, but this is nothing how I planned it.
> 
> Sorry for the downer post, but I needed to tell someone how I feel rather than smiling and getting on with it. Xx

I'm really sorry to hear how you're feeling :hugs: is there anything you can do to take your mind of it :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny :hugs: I know it's very very frustrating and I have been where you are twice so I won't feed u the "the end is in sight" crap lol. I also get very upset to the point of being depressed about it. That my body seemingly won't do what everyone else's does. I spend my entire day ready to pounce on anyone who asks me when my due date is because it is such a touchy subject for me. I realise to alot of people it seems like an over reaction but hormones plus stress of being just so pregnant really do push you over the edge. I'm not Even past dates yet but with my history I'm already in that mindset etc. Just wanted you to know you're not alone in your feelings etc :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: teeny. You can't help how you feel hun and I totally get it :hugs: I think in this group we've pretty much experienced every possible birth scenario and I know a lot of us are or have been struggling with how things happened. I really hope you get to beat your induction hun 

Angel I'm so happy for you and Juniper! G gained 10g in 3 days a couple of days before she was discharged and they were even happy with that- a gain is a gain and considering how well Juni has started do if with feeds and dropping top ups a 30g gain is brill! I'm glad to hear the mw is leaving you so many days - she's obviously got confidence in you and Juni  

G was a tiny terrorist last night :-( she was up every hour or so and I feel like a zombie today :dohh: and feeling glad the kids aren't off school! 

I'm trying not to worry over the hourly wakeups and focus of self settling whenever possible. Like someone else said - was it boo? I really don't go for sleep training and leaving a baby to cry is beyond me which is how I ended up getting every 40 mins with xander for months. I really really want to encourage G to just carry on going to sleep on her own in the hopes that she'll sleep longer when she's ready. 

Squig glad things are improving on the bf front - fingers crossed for more sleep soon! 

I was watching the EU referendum during the night feeds - seriously didn't see that coming!


----------



## Dory85

Pixie - I am mortified about the referendum result. I worry for our children.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am shocked by the vote too pixie, and scared.


----------



## GeralynB

I just saw the news about the referendum and came on to see what you ladies in the UK though.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Also shocked and worried about the referendum results!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Honestly the number of people I knew intending to vote out was teeny tiny. I don't know how it even happened! Any team that's headed by Nigel Farage and his scary reptile face has surely got to be the wrong team! His policies in the last election included overturning the smoking ban and he doesn't think women should be allowed to breastfeed in public. Plus he looks like he could unhinge his jaw and use his freakishly pointy teeth to eat all the brown people. He has the same habit of confusing immigrants with British Muslims that the English defense league and Britain first have. His entire existence just makes me feel sad


----------



## GeralynB

Juliette peed out of her diaper twice tonight so I just switched her to size 1 and now I'm sad I'll never have another baby in newborn sizes. Why do they grow so fast?!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm baffled. Some of the things I have read this morning just prove the general level of ignorance that was involved in people's decision making. People keep saying "now we can be proud to be British" I'm so confused I don't have a clue what that has to do with anything lol. I actually saw someone on f.b say "great now all the immigrants can **** off back across the pond and you can kiss good bye to our benefits whilst you are at it" ...... they let these idiots vote lol. Bloody hell.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia moved from micro to size 1 and I felt sad - mums are weird lol! 

Xander had a friend over to play for the first time yesterday. I hate visitors, it gives me panic attacks, apparently even children :dohh: it was fine mostly but she laughed at Xander for having a cinderella nightlight which made me mad. But I felt incredibly sad because Xander didn't even notice. He was really proud of his nightlight and I was so sad that even at 4 years old he can't just be himself :-( he doesn't even know yet that people are mean, even his best friend. Little witch!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I know lots and lots of immigrants. They're my colleagues, and bosses lol. None of them are on benefits.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I think I need a f.b cull. My town voted out by 65% the anger has been building here for a long time. We are an industrial town so we have a majority low skilled work force; therefore a high level of migrant workers in unskilled jobs. People here are very very angry about it. So I wasn't surprised by how my town voted but I am still very shocked at the result =(


----------



## karlilay

I'm also gutted about the vote. Trying to find a realistic way of moving to Australia &#55357;&#56834; 

Poppy had bad nappy rash too Beccy, little blisters, it was the Aldi nappies that caused hers. We're back on pampers now as it's clearing. Metanium is brilliant, be careful near clothes though the colour stains. 

Teeny i feel so sorry for you :( It sunny here today. Hopefully it is where you are too an that makes you feel a bit better. 

Geralyn, Poppy went straight into size 2 nappies. I was mortified. :haha:

The birthday boy and his brother look very handsome!

How are you feeling today Lavo?

Angel, so great to hear about Juni! Poppy weighs 9lb 7oz now and sleeps great stretches, she is so settled and happy. I'm sure it's something to do with the size of them. My other two were really chilled too, and both big babies. 

I've set aside today to gut my house, mop and clean the carpets. So far, I've fed Poppy and watched the news all morning. Need coffee!


----------



## karlilay

I'm also gutted about the vote. Trying to find a realistic way of moving to Australia &#128514; 

Poppy had bad nappy rash too Beccy, little blisters, it was the Aldi nappies that caused hers. We're back on pampers now as it's clearing. Metanium is brilliant, be careful near clothes though the colour stains. 

Teeny i feel so sorry for you :( It sunny here today. Hopefully it is where you are too an that makes you feel a bit better. 

Geralyn, Poppy went straight into size 2 nappies. I was mortified. :haha:

The birthday boy and his brother look very handsome!

How are you feeling today Lavo?

Angel, so great to hear about Juni! Poppy weighs 9lb 7oz now and sleeps great stretches, she is so settled and happy. I'm sure it's something to do with the size of them. My other two were really chilled too, and both big babies. 

I've set aside today to gut my house, mop and clean the carpets. So far, I've fed Poppy and watched the news all morning. Need coffee!


----------



## vaniilla

I'm another very saddened by the whole referendum, it should have never happened imo. Funny that it took farage minutes after the referendum result to back peddle, the money going into the nhs claim was a 'mistake', a mistake they were only too happy to constantly bleat about. It was obviously all lies, I'm sad for the people that fell for it all.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> Honestly the number of people I knew intending to vote out was teeny tiny. I don't know how it even happened! Any team that's headed by Nigel Farage and his scary reptile face has surely got to be the wrong team! His policies in the last election included overturning the smoking ban and he doesn't think women should be allowed to breastfeed in public. *Plus he looks like he could unhinge his jaw and use his freakishly pointy teeth to eat all the brown people.* He has the same habit of confusing immigrants with British Muslims that the English defense league and Britain first have. His entire existence just makes me feel sad

:rofl: Pixie - Perfect description!! I think I love you!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Teeny Weeny said:


> You ladies make gorgeous children! Babies and toddlers alike.
> 
> Beccy, if nappy rash cream isn't helping you'll probably find its thrush as someone has already mentioned. Excuse my brain, it's far to early morning for it to be in gear just yet!
> 
> I'm still pregnant and I'm actually worried now that I'm feeling a little depressed over it. I don't see an end to the pregnancy and I am so upset that induction is likely next week. I can't understand why my body won't go into labour. I don't usually suffer with such low moods but I feel terribly low right now.
> What with the stupid comments and everyone telling me she will be here soon enough. I know she has to come out, but this is nothing how I planned it.
> 
> Sorry for the downer post, but I needed to tell someone how I feel rather than smiling and getting on with it. Xx

i'm so sorry teeny. :( are you gonna do another sweep you think? doesn't hurt to try. i understand how you're feeling. i was so down before having ds it was terrible. :( it WILL happen, and at least you have an end in sight worst case. BUT i found the induction date actually made me more anxious.


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny and Rhi, it's totally understandable you are upset. I hope you both have your babies very soon <3 

Pixie, it must have been one of those nights! Hannah was awake a lot too last night. She sounds like she was wheezing which totally freaked me out. I ended up taking her to the living room and staying with her there because she was being fussy in her crib which is in our room (husband gets up at 4am to go to work). 

I'm curious about the results you guys are talking about. I'll have to google it later!


----------



## joeybrooks

I spoke to the Dr and got a different medicine so I'm praying he will take it for me and get better. 

Leo slept like a champ last night. Had a beast feed about 11pm and slept til 6.30am. I've been worrying he isn't eating often enough although he takes massive deeds, but he got weighed today and he is just 1.5oz off his birthweight and the midwife was delighted so clearly he is doing okay.


----------



## lynnikins

at least the whole referendum debacle has distracted my mind off waiting for baby most of the day lol, disappointed in the result as i can see the value that EU migration has had, looking this morning at the post vote polling that the largest voting sector for the Leave campain was those who will have to live with the decision the least amount of time. I just hope we get a decent batch of politicans come through in years to come who can actually do something to help this country grow back to stability and we might actually see a benefit in the long run but i fear that hope is but a pipe dream


----------



## Becyboo__x

I brought metanium so will give it a go :) 
Midwife looked today and said it looks more from wee as its more up there then all over bum etc it is slightly on her bum though I don't think it's thrush I just think she's got really sensitive skin runs in my side anyway son has eczema and I have wouldn't surprise me if she has and allergic to six million things. 

Had her weighed today and she's 8lb 2.5oz :) so gaining weight well been discharged now fully and just got to see gp from now for injections and my check up. Still struggling abit with her crying in the daytime she's ok at night no issues but in the day she's not settling unless I hold her which I can't do most the day with a lot to get done aswell I guess it's just life having a newborn :lol: but I feel she is crying more now literally red faced and screaming usually it's over tired but soon as I put her down she instantly seems to realise :dohh:


----------



## vaniilla

I had my growth scan today and I have to say I'm feeling very shaken. The scan went well, the sonographer didn't say anything negative, the doctor then saw us and said that I have polyhydramos (spelling) too much fluid and they're worried that Izzy might have a throat problem (something esophageal fistula) and that combined with reduced movements means they want her born soon. I'm being induced tomorrow and I'm petrified, I feel so guilty that I've wanted to be done with pregnancy, this isn't how I wanted things to go :cry:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

You and Izzy will be just fine honey. I'm sure they are just taking a cautious approach and as you are so close anyway there's no harm in induction. 
Thinking of you. Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Sorry it isn't going the way you planned vaniilla but I hope tomorrow goes well, good luck :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

You will be ok vaniila, my friend had polyhydramos and was induced at 37 weeks and her son was absolutely perfect! And you get to meet her tomorrow!! I don't know anything about the throat thing sorry, have they told you much?


----------



## vaniilla

AngelofTroy said:


> You will be ok vaniila, my friend had polyhydramos and was induced at 37 weeks and her son was absolutely perfect! And you get to meet her tomorrow!! I don't know anything about the throat thing sorry, have they told you much?

They didn't say much just that she'd be seen by a pediatrician who'll insert a small tube down her throat to check if she has it. I'm really hoping induction doesn't take too long, I'm terrified it won't work as I don't think my cervix is anywhere near ready.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, sounds scary but at least they saw it on the scan and are being cautious. Prayers to you and Izzy <3 what time tomorrow are you being induced?

Becy, Hannah cries and is red faced too :( I feel so sad when I see it especially when I can't comfort her right away.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Vanilla, sounds scary but at least they saw it on the scan and are being cautious. Prayers to you and Izzy <3 what time tomorrow are you being induced?
> 
> Becy, Hannah cries and is red faced too :( I feel so sad when I see it especially when I can't comfort her right away.

No idea, they'll call when there's a bed free but it could be as late as 8pm, it's going to be a very long day if that's the case! I feel so nervous and anxious already. :dohh:


----------



## Lavochain

Oh vanilla bless you :hugs: It really doesn't help that they can't even give you a time, your going to be on edge all day! I'm sure everything will be fine with little girl, it is clearly best for her to be here with her mummy now. All the best for tomorrow <3


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh vanilla :hugs: I'm so sorry you're having such worry. If there is a problem it's great that it's been picked up on ultrasound before Izzy is born so they can be ready to deal with it, but I really good they're just being cautious. 

Don't feel guilty! Everyone wishes for the end to their pregnancy and you're 39 weeks, of course you want to be done with it!! 

I'll be thinking of you hun, please please keep us updated :hugs:


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry vaniilla but I'm sure they're just being cautious. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow. 

Haven't been able to go back far so hope the test of you ladies are doing well.


----------



## Boo44

Big hugs vanilla I think that is just routine for polyhydramnios the tube thing, practically all babies with poly don't have the fistula. I know it still sounds worrying but sending you all the hugs xx

Wow joeybrooks that is sleeping through the night! How amazing is that?! You must feel so good

Karli what sort of sleep stretches is poppy doing? She sounds a lot like Arthur :) Although I still don't want to jinx it as he was early 

Angel and Juni - what a team you are, go you!

AFM spent most of today in panic about the EU referendum results. What an absolute farce. My Facebook is rife with people genuinely baffled and scared. Who actually voted out because I don't know any?! What an absolute t&@"**^ Farage is - he's already said the leave team made a 'mistake' saying £ 350million would go to the NHS. They are full of lies. You know what irritates me? People like my friend who said today 'oh I voted out but I'm still surprised by the result' so I said well why did you vote out then?! And she said 'I can't pretend to know much about it to be honest or even read up on it but I thought it was time for a change'. Argh! A change from what!! It's people like that voting out for no reason and knowing zero about it, that have got us this result!

Grrr


----------



## Tinky_82

It's scary isn't it Boo. The result combined with the onset of the baby blues has had me crying lots today!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla I have no idea about that medical stuff (sorry) but big hugs :hugs: now u will have your baby this weekend =) I hope they don't make u wait until 8pm! Seems madness


----------



## Boo44

Tinky_82 said:


> It's scary isn't it Boo. The result combined with the onset of the baby blues has had me crying lots today!


Oh that's not good you poor thing!

I live in the north east and we basically voted overwhelmingly leave. Which again is mad as I don't know any leave people apart from that ridiculous friend I mentioned!


----------



## Boo44

Keep forgetting to mention this! Arthur was 9lb 1oz this morning! Wow that sounds so big to me! He's still on the 9th centile :haha: but for corrected age that puts him almost on 91st centile which is where his brothers tended to sit. So all is good. He still looks so small and skinny to me. I really think he's unaturally long and that's where his weight is!


----------



## vaniilla

Thank you everyone :flower: I'll try to get online and update when I'm in hospital tomorrow. 

Boo - I keep hearing people say that on the news, "I'm so surprised and shocked we left, I voted out but I didn't think it would happen", why vote out just for the hell of it?!? :dohh:

That's a great weight :D


----------



## jalilma

Going for my induction in an hour.... I may or may not throw up! I'm such a mess right now.


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma said:


> Going for my induction in an hour.... I may or may not throw up! I'm such a mess right now.

Good luck! I hope it goes well and quickly :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Good luck Jalilma!


----------



## Starlight32

Jalilma, best of luck for today <3

Vanilla, how annoying you don't even have a time! Hopefully it's not too late so you're not on edge all day. I'll be thinking of you. 

We are going to the pediatrician for a same day sick appt. I'm not sure if Hannah is sick (hoping not obviously) but she seems to have trouble breathing. She sounds congested or like there is fluid in her lungs. I didn't want to put it off through the weekend and they were able to fit us in today. I hate going to the doctors where there are germs because then she really could get sick! Her breathing is worrying me though.


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck jalilma. 
Starlight hopefully it's nothing but best to get checked - I took ds at a similar age to Hannah for a similar thing and he was fine.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Jalilma. Xx

Starlight, hoping that Hannah isn't poorly. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> It's scary isn't it Boo. The result combined with the onset of the baby blues has had me crying lots today!
> 
> 
> Oh that's not good you poor thing!
> 
> I live in the north east and we basically voted overwhelmingly leave. Which again is mad as I don't know any leave people apart from that ridiculous friend I mentioned!Click to expand...

Boo, how did I not know you were north east based? I'm near Chester le Street, Durham. We were booked into the QE in Gateshead but ended up delivering in UHND in Durham.

Good luck to the 2 ladies being induced. Hope all is well.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> Jalilma, best of luck for today <3
> 
> Vanilla, how annoying you don't even have a time! Hopefully it's not too late so you're not on edge all day. I'll be thinking of you.
> 
> We are going to the pediatrician for a same day sick appt. I'm not sure if Hannah is sick (hoping not obviously) but she seems to have trouble breathing. She sounds congested or like there is fluid in her lungs. I didn't want to put it off through the weekend and they were able to fit us in today. I hate going to the doctors where there are germs because then she really could get sick! Her breathing is worrying me though.

I hope the pediatrician can get to the bottom of what's causing the breathing issues :hugs: hopefully it'll be something easy to remedy and she can feel better again.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Starlight I hope baby is ok! I'm sure she is

Jalilma good luck today Hun!!!

Vanilla my friend had the fluid thing too the whole pregnancy. Baby was born perfect :) I'm sure it's nothing hun and her throat is alright!!!


----------



## Boo44

Dory85 said:


> Boo44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tinky_82 said:
> 
> 
> It's scary isn't it Boo. The result combined with the onset of the baby blues has had me crying lots today!
> 
> 
> Oh that's not good you poor thing!
> 
> I live in the north east and we basically voted overwhelmingly leave. Which again is mad as I don't know any leave people apart from that ridiculous friend I mentioned!Click to expand...
> 
> Boo, how did I not know you were north east based? I'm near Chester le Street, Durham. We were booked into the QE in Gateshead but ended up delivering in UHND in Durham.
> 
> Good luck to the 2 ladies being induced. Hope all is well.Click to expand...

Ah really! I'm on Teesside :) delivered at North Tees xx


----------



## Lavochain

How exciting! It looks like we'll be having some more little ones appear very soon. :baby:
I have to admit that I'm a little sad to be losing a due date buddy! Rhi, you're going to have to stick by your midwife's estimation now. I'm not going it alone. :haha:

Starlight, I hope that Hannah is alright. You've obviously done the best thing for her, better to be safe than sorry as they say.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lavo.... are we the only ones left with the same(ish) dates ?! Omg. Lonelyyyy ahaha


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Don't forget I'm still here. :-( xx


----------



## Lavochain

Teeny Weeny said:


> Don't forget I'm still here. :-( xx

Big hugs to you. You can be our honorary due date buddy, if you don't have your LO before Tuesday that is! Stranger things have happened and I hope that it gets going for you. <3 x

Rhi, I think we're the only active ones, yes. My baby is showing no signs of coming out so we may be waiting it out together. Mid July babies lol :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Don't forget I'm still here. :-( xx

Don't worry hadn't forgot you :hugs: you'll be long gone before July though! Ahaha =)

ANy signs ?!?


----------



## Boo44

Can't wait to see your babies Rhi Lavo and Teeny! <3

Here's Arthur today milk drunk :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Teeny Weeny

None at all Rhi. 
Second sweep tomorrow afternoon. They say if the 2nd one doesn't work then it's unlikely a third would. So praying it gets things moving tomorrow.
If not, I'm on the countdown to Friday. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

OMG Boo, what an adorable photo. Love it. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

I'm here still, I'll be posting till everyone's had their babies, can't get rid of me that easily :haha:

Teeny - I have everything crossed for you tomorrow! :dust:

Boo - he looks very contended :cloud9:


Has anyone been induced here and can share any info? (terrible memory, sorry if someone has said already ) The leaflet they gave me says it can take 24 hours for the pessary, the consultant today was muttering something about 6 hours :wacko:


----------



## Boo44

I'm always here! Lol. Despite the fact my baby is 6 weeks old today it feels like yesterday I was preggo and posting in here. I'm in it for the long haul! And once our babies are all born we need a bringing up the baby thread :) xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

I am always here too, I want to see every baby born and looking forward to our baby thread!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm always lurking, I still come on here pretty much every day. Also looking forward to the baby thread :) 

Good luck vanilla! And good luck jalilma, can't wait to see what team you're on. 

Can't believe Henry is 2 weeks tomorrow. He's changed so much already! :cry:


----------



## Starlight32

The pediatrician said Hannah was good but to come in again tomorrow if things start up again tonight with the breathing. Thanks for all the well wishes <3 They weighed her today and she's over 9lbs! So crazy to think how big she is and she's not even three weeks!

I have a bit of a strange question for anyone who wants to answer... How active of a role do your husbands play with your newborns? I've been feeling slightly resentful towards my husband but I think it's mostly because I'm really struggling with my c section recovery. I understand he is working and I'm on maternity leave right now.


----------



## Lavochain

He is so cute Boo! 

I'm glad you ladies are still posting, it reminds me that I am actually going to get a baby at the end of this... hopefully :haha:

So glad that the ped gave her a clear bill of health Starlight! They're such a worry but you are obviously doing a great job.


----------



## Squig34

AngelofTroy said:


> Haha, we are 29 (me) and 30 (dh) so not crazy young I don't think, but thanks!

Ah you are both younger than my 'baby' brother, so.... ;) glad Juni is doing so well!

Glad Leo & Sydney are doing well Joey & Becy!

:hugs: Teeny. Sorry to hear you're finding things so hard right now.

:hugs: too Vaniilla & lots of luck for tomorrow. No need to feel guilty, you didn't somehow jinx things & it's better that they're getting your little girl here. I understand that the suddenness of this plan though has been a shock, especially coupled with being told your wee daughter might have this throat problem. I hope you don't have to wait all day for a bed & there's one available in the morning. 

I'm a bit late weighing in but I was also shocked & dismayed by the Brexit result - I think it's the wrong decision. I'd love to be proved wrong but I also worry for our children - & even for ourselves; my DH is changing careers & who knows of there'll even be any decent jobs at the end of his studying.

Boo, adorable little man! Glad he's doin well too :)

Good luck Jalilma!

Starlight, glad to hear Hannah is fine :hugs: my husband has been doing as much as he can to help me but he's been doing exams & I didn't expect him to do more than he did given that. However he's finished now & will be off all summer with us so I expect a fair bit of help. But it's still hard & even if your DH is working, it's not unreasonable for you to expect help - you can't just start at 8am & switch off at 5.

Bf'ing is steadily progressing - got a couple of decent latches this afternoon. I'm not offering the breast as often as I should; Róise's feeding so much & I don't have the energy for making an attempt every time. She is 3 weeks old today! I think she's having a growth spurt as she's quite unsettled & was feeding every 1.5 hours overnight. I was wrecked this morning! Though ok as the day went on (& after 2 mugs of coffee ;))

Also looking forward to the baby thread!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My husband has been mostly pretty great this time, but with our son he was very little help and I resented him for a long time. We talked about what I needed from him a lot before we TTC a second. I would advise you to communicate now before resentment builds. :hugs:


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - that's a great weight! I looked at ds' baby red book and he weighed just over 10lb at 8 weeks! I'm glad she's okay, hopefully the breathing will settle and she won't need to go in again. :hugs: DH worked silly hours when ds was born, we couldn't afford for him to be off for longer than a few days, I found it really hard those first few weeks but then got into a routine.

Squig - it sounds like feeding is going really well, I hope the growth spurt is over soon so you can get some decent sleep at night.


----------



## jalilma

Still no beds! The nurse said they will call me as soon as one becomes available.... Ugh.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Ugh jalilma I'm so sorry Hun. :( 

Ladies I'm still here checking in daily too even though sometimes I swear no one sees me lol

Starlight it was like that really bad with my first and dh. But this time around he's been fantastic. Its not just you though, I def remember that. Sometimes even this time particularly during nights I just wanna punch him as he sleeps and I do everything.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight I agree with angel. When we had Xander my dh was happy to do nappies and dress him.but Xander was a very fussy baby and he cried A LOT. Every time. Xander cried Carl would just pass him off to me straight away. If he got up with him in the morning to give me a rest I'd have to beg him to do it and then he'd sulk and act as if he was doing me a favour. . . Honestly it got to the point where I hated him and I'm. Still pretty surprised our marriage lasted the first year. Once Xander got bugger and was more able to interact things got much better 

This time we talked a lot when we were ttc, especially when I was ready to throw in the towel and dh begged for one more try. He promised he'd be different and for the most part he has been. He does nappies dressing and bath time when he's home. He also does medicines. G doesn't really cry but I'm sure when she does that'll be something he'll probably still hand off to me. 

Tell him.how you feel, Hannah is equally yours and your Dr's responsibility and he needs to take his share - that's not doing you a favour it's just doing his job as a daddy :hugs: 

LOL Xander was 11lb 7oz at 4 weeks and G was 6lb 10ish


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mommy when I had xander I actually did uses to pink or kick my dh as I was getting up for night feeds - just to wake the twastard up a bit :rofl:


----------



## Squig34

Sorry you are feeling a bit ignored Mommy! I see your little son is a week old today - so is my wee niece; I hadn't quite registered them being born on the same day! I know it's only a week, but it seems to have flown. 

It's been quiet in here overnight, I hope that's due to labours starting rather than nothing to report!

Hope you got a bed Jalilma!

Thinking of you today Vaniilla! Any word of a bed yet? I know it's early.

Pumping away here. Will try bf'ing again when baby wakes for her next feed. I know she's getting milk but I don't know how much; she's so hungry at feeds & shrieks like she's being murdered if the milk takes more than about a second to be in her mouth so it's hard to know - although I've had some success with latching, I still have to give her formula (or ebm). However even the little bf'ing I'm doing is giving my supply a good boost - yesterday I got 120ml from 2 expressions; that's normally 5-6!


----------



## Boo44

I see you mommy! How is James? X

We have my sons 4th birthday party today we must be mad mainly because its forecast rain from 4 and we have a ton of people coming for bouncey castle and BBQ!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm just being a moody bum and probably ignoring most things. I am sorry, just a big fat overdue mess of hormones. 
Don't feel left out Mommy. Xx

Jalilma and Vanilla. Thinking of you both today. Xx

Boo, I hope the rain holds off and little man has an awesome party. Xx

Squig, it sounds like your supply has really ramped up a gear which is great. Xx

Starlight, I'm glad baby Hannah is fine. If you are having problems with DH (which is VERY common after birth) just try and talk to him. Sometimes they need a little nudge in the right direction to understand the help we need. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A whole week overdue! I'm going to be pregnant forever. :-(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry mommy, I often miss people/posts as it moves so fast! How is your little man? 

Boo I hope the rain holds off. 

Ladies waiting for labour/induction, it can't be long now!!!


----------



## Dory85

Mommy, I know exactly what you mean! I have actually gone back a couple of times to see if what I wrote actually got posted lol. I think it's because the board moves so fast and I know I'm always on my phone and not a computer so can't always remember who said what when it comes to posting.

Can't believe how local you are Boo! Some of the other parents in SCBU were transferred to North Tees because it had the closest cots at the time and they live in Newcastle. They said their were parents with babies on neonatal who lived in Preston and could only visit on a weekend because they had school age children too. There were lots of very poorly babie there and they saw a couple who didn't make it :-( when they told me it really put things into perspective that although Georgia spent longer than average for her gestation in SCBU we were still very lucky.


----------



## karlilay

Speak to your OH hun, it's horrible to resent someone. I have a warped mind and literally will exept no help from anyone. Jonny had two weeks off work and I wanted to kill him. The first two days were helpful because I had such bad after pains I couldn't move much. But I have been doing the full housework, all the night feeds and both school runs since day three. It gets more on my nerves if he tries to help, because he doesn't do anything how I do, and I see the kids and house as 'my job'. It's been so nice since he went back to work, and me and Poppy and my older two are in quite a nice little routine now.

Hi Mommy, sorry I see you :) How is little James? That week flew! 

Hoping to check in later and see some new babies :D

Oh I can't remember who asked, think it was you Boo ( gorgeous picture of Arthur!) Poppy sleeps from 9.30/10 ish till 3, and then up at 5.30 everyday. I have been getting up with her then and sorting kids uniform/housework, but went back to bed today and slept till 8.40! I feel like a new woman! :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Karli - You sound like superwoman! Juniper and I go back to bed for cuddles and sleepy nursing time every morning until 9ish! I am dreading Dave going back to work and getting Micah to nursery for 9am.. Gulp.


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks for the advice ladies. He is making an effort considering he is working full time and I am not. I think my slow c section recovery is really making things feel much worse for me and making me want more help. I do nightly feedings which makes sense since I don't have to be somewhere in the morning, but they are hard on me. My abdomen hurts the most after waking up because of being in the same laying down position for a while. This makes nightly feedings painful and probably seem much worse than they actually are :( 

I'm always on the iPad so I try to remember what was said than write the reply. On a computer, I would just type it in note pad as I read then copy/paste. But I rarely use my computer these days!

Prayers to the ladies having inductions this week <3

Does anyone keep track of how many oz per day their baby drinks (I guess for bottle feeding mamas)? I read somewhere online they should be doing 2.5 times their weight. Hannah has been getting less than that but recently she has seemed much more hungry and has ramped up how many oz she takes in per day.


----------



## vaniilla

Mommy - I see you too! I hope you're doing well :hugs:


Squig - I'm glad to hear the expressing is getting easier :)

Teeny - :hugs: I hope baby makes an appearance soon :hugs:

Boo - I hope the birthday party goes well today :)


AFM - feeling demoralised, called delivery suite to get a rough guide and they said they're really busy, there's a chance I might not be getting induced today after all, my mum is down here, she can't stay too many days :nope: 

Starlight - I used to keep track but I cannot for the life of me remember how much he used to have.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Vanilla, that's rubbish. I'll keep my FX'd you get a call back soon to say they have a bed for you. I'm frustrated, but I'm guessing you feel worse, as today was meant to be the day. :-( xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

That is rubbish vaniila, I really hope that they call you in asap x


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thats rubbish vanilla, hope they call you in soon.
I was induced with dd1 and it really wasn't that bad. I was only given the pessary which was around lunch time and I had her by 9 that night, they had told me to expect it to take at least 24-48 hours. I would also say it was no more painful than any of my others, I'm not sure whether that was because it was just the pessary though.

Jalilma hope they find you a bed too soon.

Starlight, Arthur's only a week at the moment so I know he'll be probably drinking a different amount then Hannah but at the moment he's drinking roughly 3-4 ounces every 3-4 hours, it's been roughly equalling 24 ounces over a 24 hour period.

Boo- lovely photo of Arthur, hope the birthday party goes well.

Teeny- really hope baby makes an appearance soon, I remember being both a week and 8 days over with dd2 and 3 and how horrid it is.

Sorry if Ive missed anyone :)


----------



## vaniilla

Mum22 - I hope I have a similar experience with mine. I'm going to call them this evening if they don't call. I hate this waiting! I was told today so I assumed today, I wouldn't have made mum come over if it was going to be this uncertain :dohh: 


Teeny - being overdue is horrible in it's own way :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla I was induced with my youngest and it wasn't so bad. For me the hardest part was staying in the hospital by myself which I find completely enraging and I basically sat and cried lol. It's frustrating cos it's one of these in some places u get induced and ure partner can stay and in other hospitals they say no and it peed me right off. I think I said before the induction was fine but I hated the staff on the ward so it ruined it all for me. But yeah the induction was easy put the pessary in around 1 (even tho they ask u to get there for 7 ughhh) and then I basically sat around on a ward all day and evening until my partner went home at night. Mild discomfort but I didn't even notice until I was 8cm this was around 7am went down to delivery called husband and had the baby within around half an hour of him arriving. My whole labour was recorded as being one hour 20 minutes. And it was very straightforward. We went home within 5 hours =) 

I honestly think I would be happy to go back for another one if it hadn't of been for the staff on the ward. There was an entire ward shut for building work and u could just tell they were furious about being so busy etc etc and you could hear them bitching constantly. Which obviously carried over into their patient interaction. The atmosphere was toxic lol. So bad luck for me I guess. But it really put me off.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck jalilma =) 
Teeny you know you have my sympathies! :hugs: 
Good luck with the party boo! Fingers crossed the weather holds. 

Afm- same old. Tired from being up most of the night with Braxton Hicks that go nowhere and crotch/vaginal/cervix pain that is too painful to sleep through. Now the daily period type pains have started and I'm just gonna lay here and feel sorry for myself haha. It's getting silly now. How can this go on for so long ?! I don't even get a sweep for like two weeks! Ughhh. At least when I had my last two children I had no labour symptoms at all. Yeah I went two weeks over with both but at least I wasn't tormented every day and night with false pains. I am so glad this is my last pregnancy. I'm day dreaming about being about to walk to the end of the street and lay down on my stomach hahaha. Simple things. =)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, I don't think little lady will keep you waiting like the boys. Your pains sound so promising that one day you'll just be 10cm and not even know it! Lol xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Is your mum able to stay a few days Vanilla? Just in case. Xx


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, how frustrating!!

Mum22, wow Hannah actually eats less than Arthur. She eats about 18 oz per day right now. I haven't added up yesterday's feeding yet but that was how much she ate two days ago.

Rhi, ugh false labor sounds so annoying!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I often miss posts too as the thread has been so fast moving recently. 

Karli I'm the same, my DH doesn't do any jobs properly and messes up all the little systems I have in place so I'm kind of looking forward to being left to it on Monday. 

Henry had a good stretch last night. He slept from 11:30pm to 10am with just 2 feeds inbetween.

Do some babies not need burping? I can never get any wind up from Henry at all but it doesn't bother him. If I PT him more firmly then he'll just be sick everywhere.


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - that's terrible, I'm not surprised the experience has left a lasting impression on you, hopefully if you need one again it will be completely different :hugs: we're allowed to have partners stay but I'm not sure he'll be able to leave DS.


I just got the call to go in, eeeeek! wish me luck :argh:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck vanilla and jalilma!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Good luck! =)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Good luck - keep us updated when you can! Eek!


----------



## Squig34

Great news Vaniilla! Lots of luck!

Starlight, I keep a note too but it's more to check last feed & amount to lament how little sleep I'm getting ;)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Vanilla. Wishing you a safe and speedy delivery. Xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

*Boo* - awwww that's so exciting about the birthday party! i have to get my butt in gear as dd's is in august and i have nothing together. i know her theme but that's literally it. ugh! James is doing well thanks, he's a week old today, and eats like a beast!!!!! 

*Teeny* i'm absolutely shocked you're still pregnant. i thought for sure you were going to go before me. are you having any signs at all? I hope the next sweep is enough to do it

*Angel * he is well thanks, chunking up nicely and sleeps decently as well. he's a week old today already!!!!

*Vaniilla* - omg so exciting! i hope you are in a room now and have had baby! or are close to it!!!! thinking of you!

*Rhi * something HAS to be happening for you not to be able to sleep through it. Have you asked to be checked or anything? The menstrual like cramping for me was the real deal when they took over in the bh contractions. I didn't know it was that though because i had never had that kind of labor before! my last was back labor so i just thought i had lower back pain! :dohh: this time i was like wait a minute something is really going on here....

*Jalilma* any word hun? thinking of you!!! i hope you had your baby!



*starlight* i used to keep track of EVERYTHING with dd. I mean, how many diapers, times she ate, i was so worried about pretty much everything. but this time it's been much easier cause i realized each really is so different! try not to stress about how much baby is eating, and sounds like she's doing really really well! i'm sorry about your scar and healing and managing at night alone. i know for a fact i would be so angry!!!


----------



## mommyxofxone

So i can't believe this kid is a week old already. He fussed a ton last night but i think he had gas- and i didn't think of the gripe water til this am, but at least he seems happy now. He did a massive poo after so i'm guessing it really helped out.

I now can lift his head extremely well and um, he can turn onto his side? I have caught him doing this during the night, i had to stop swaddling him because of it, and leave his arms out. He can literally turn to the side so he can rest against me and it's crazy! he's only a week old! my dd couldn't turn until ages from now. how is that possible?!


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, best of luck!!! Glad you heard from them.

Tinkerbelle, that's such a good stretch!

Hannah sounds congested now. I think that's what was wrong with her breathing... her nose is stuffy :(. I got up with her last night at midnight to sleep in the living room because she could fall asleep on the couch while I was holding her then I transferred her to the bassinet. She was snorting and grunting a lot in her sleep. My poor baby!


----------



## karlilay

Good luck Vaniilla! Can't wait to hear the news of babies arriving.

Can i ask a question which i hope i wont be judged. Has anyones LOs got a birthmark? Poppy has a big red birthmark on the side of her head. It defo wasnt there when she was born, and it got a bit bigger and a lot redder in the past few weeks. I have googled, and it seems its a strawberry birth mark or Hemangioma. It is completely flat atm but i have been reading up on them and now im terrified its going to grow massive and she will end up with a big lump on the side of her head. 
I know it wont bother her, and i will certainly not love her any less, but its just in such a visible place i worry as she grows what other children will say to her :'(
I might be over thinking it all, the HV and Midwife didn't seem bothered at all, and don't think it will grow, but ive become slightly obsessed with it, checking it and making sure its still flat.

Day 3 -


Today - it looks a bit redder irl.


Just looking for some reassuring words really :(


----------



## Starlight32

Karli, I don't think it looks bad at all. Hemangiomas will most likely get bigger and then shrink with time. There are medications (propranolol) that babies can take to shrink hemangiomas more quickly but hers doesn't look bad so not sure if that's the best route. Definitely ask the pediatrician about it if you're concerned because they can hopefully confirm the type of birth mark.


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou starlight. I will ask at our 6 week appt, i don't want to look like a crazy woman when i know its purely cosmetic. I have some propranolol in the cupboard for my anxiety, i didn't know they used that as a treatment. 

I feel silly for being so bothered over it, but i've already had comments about it and its fairly small and flat.


----------



## Lavochain

I'm glad that they've come good for you vanilla. All the best, I can't wait to see your LO <3

:hugs: Karli. It really isn't bad at all but I'm an anxiety sufferer and struggle with getting thoughts out of my head at times so I can empathise to an extent. She looks so peaceful and relaxed there, little beauty!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck vanilla, hope baby is with you very soon.

Karli- dd3 had a birth mark on her forehead which a Hv said looked like a strawberry birthmark? It was bigger than Poppy's but not as red, it did shrink and within the first year or there abouts disappeared completely :)


----------



## vaniilla

karli I agree seeing what the doctor thinks is a good idea. it's normal to worry so don't feel bad. :hugs:

I had the tampon pessary put in half an hour ago and I'm up on antenatal 4 bed ward now. I get a ctg in 6 hours but no internal for 24, yikes I really hope it doesn't take that long!


----------



## karlilay

I don't think it will Vaniilla! Good luck! Thinking of you ... xx

Thanks everyone. I will leave it until my 6 week check to ask, just hope it doesn't grow too much more. That's really reassuring Mum thank you. You can hardly see it from a front view, but its very obvious from the side. Birthmark or not, i think shes perfect... <3



:rofl:


----------



## Squig34

Aw she is perfect Karli!

Mommy, Róise has been turning on her side since she was about 2 weeks old. I didn't know they could managet it so early either!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Karlilay, my DD has a birthmark on her back. It is really fading now. It was quite red, but the doctors said that over time most will fade to barely visible. I'm gutted as I loved it. :-( Poppy is perfect, a beautiful little girl. 

Good luck Vanilla. Xx

AFM, had my second sweep. She thinks I haven't gone into labour as baby is back to back and so her positioning means she's not putting enough pressure on my cervix. 
Really and truly fed up now. Xx


----------



## GeralynB

Karli- Juliette has one on her back. I didn't even notice it. My pediatrician pointed it out and said it's nothing to worry about. It will probably get red(hers isn't red yet..just slightly raised and feels like a little lump) but that it would probably eventually fade. 

Good luck with the inductions ladies!!!


----------



## Lavochain

Fingers crossed vanilla! 

Teeny I'm sorry that you're having a pain. :hugs: Did they not notice her being back to back before now? 

I'm guessing that I'll be having a sweep on Wednesday as this is my first, do you mind me asking what I should expect? I'm absolutely terrified.... I'm wondering if I need to buy a dress too as I only have trousers and don't feel comfortable stripping off, the rooms aren't very private.


----------



## vaniilla

teeny - is there anything they can do now? :hugs:

karli - she's gorgeous :)


afm, not much going on, getting some Braxton hicks but that's what I get all the time anyway. 


I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## karlilay

Lavochain said:


> Fingers crossed vanilla!
> 
> Teeny I'm sorry that you're having a pain. :hugs: Did they not notice her being back to back before now?
> 
> I'm guessing that I'll be having a sweep on Wednesday as this is my first, do you mind me asking what I should expect? I'm absolutely terrified.... I'm wondering if I need to buy a dress too as I only have trousers and don't feel comfortable stripping off, the rooms aren't very private.

I had a sweep with my other two but i was already in labour so im not sure if its the same really. But there was a curtain round the bed and they just asked to strip below the waist and then gave me a blanket to cover myself with and told me to let them know when i was on the bed and ready.

A dress would be fine too, but they might ask you to pull it up?
Please dont be scared, i had the most amazing birth experience, and i would do it all again in a heartbeat.... the build up to it all is far worse than actually doing it. Promise xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

There isn't anything they can do. She'll probably turn her head once I'm in labour. It's just getting into labour that's the problem! 

I've never minded having a sweep. I have a high pain threshold though. I wore a skirt today, took off my knickers and they give you a cover up for modesty. 
It's nothing to worry about. I'll be having a 3rd on Wednesday! Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

How are you getting them to do you so many sweeps !? I'm only allowed one and I have to wait until the 6th! So frustrating and I don't even want it as for some reason they are coming out to the house to do it. Which I just find completely inappropriate :/


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I had one last Wednesday at 40+4 because I was overdue and requested one. I'm one to push for what I want. Today was my 41 week sweep which I'm presuming is the 6th for you Rhi?! And next Wednesday because I don't want an induction. 
You need to be firm and tough. Tell them what you want honey. Xx

They offered me a sweep at home but I declined. I'm sure you could do the same. Xx


----------



## Dory85

I had 2 sweeps with my first; one from the consultant and one from my midwife. Neither hurt or were uncomfortable, just a bit odd. I think my bishops score was 5 when the midwife did it and I went into labour within 48 hours.

I had an internal with Georgia because they couldn't see properly with the speculum and that was uncomfortable but definitely not painful and not as bad as a smear. I was only 1cm dilated at the time though with a long, posterior cervix so not favourable at all (but still gave birth 4 hours later)!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny- yeah that's when I'm 41 :) I did ask and she said "no we don't do them until 41" maybe I do need to be more forceful although I don't wanna pee off someone about cram their hand up my ..... hahaha 

I Think I'm going to refuse an induction though. I can't bare spending any more time than needs be at the hospital. I mean how much further over due can I possibly go if I refuse one ? Like there has to be an end point :haha: and once ure at 12 days over what's another week eh?!


----------



## vaniilla

teeny hopefully she'll have turned her head in time for the next sweep.

I'm so bored, waiting to switch to a bed with a tv that's working.

rhi - I don't blame you, time goes backwards in hospital :sleep:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Karli- my son has a red mark on his face and slightly across one eye. It wasn't there at birth and got more obvious as time went on. It's not raised though and some people refer to it as an angels kiss. The one on the back of the neck is a stalk bite... so I'm not sure if it's the same thing but my husband and his sister have one in the exact same place! And as adults they are almost invisible. My sons got reder and reder for about a year and now it's not as noticeable. Unless he gets ill. When I'm on laptop later I'll try dig out some pics from when he was born then how it is now =) I have what they call a strawberry mark on my arm and I remember it being there when I was in school and now it's so faded I can hardly find it !


----------



## Lavochain

Thanks all :) 

I don't mind pain at all, I just feel humiliated easily. Though I suppose that comes with pregnancy in general. My doctors surgery isn't a very discreet building and I've not seen any blankets in the room before. There is also a house across the street and the blinds are always open with the end of the bed facing out of the window! The last time I was there, I saw someone looking in when she was using the doppler. I'm guessing she'll close them for the sweep but I can't help but worry. I'd prefer to roll a skirt up than be half naked so may go with that idea.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

vaniilla said:


> teeny hopefully she'll have turned her head in time for the next sweep.
> 
> I'm so bored, waiting to switch to a bed with a tv that's working.
> 
> rhi - I don't blame you, time goes backwards in hospital :sleep:

Okay... your hospitals have tvs at the beds ..... omg I must use the worst and oldest hospital ever lmao. When I went in for my induction on feb 2014 I remember they had one tv in something they call the "day room" and I went in and the TV had a huge sign on it saying it was out of order" so I took a pic for f.b as ya do lmao to have a moan about how bored I was. And ppl on my f.b started laughing telling me how that sign has been there "since i had my baby six months ago" oh well. Ya gotta laugh. 

How's it going ?! Any pains =)


----------



## vaniilla

rhi that's crazy! surely things will have changed now??! 

the people in front have guests and they're all so loud, this old man keeps pacing and peering around my curtain??? I may throw a shoe at his face next time.

lavo I'm the same, they keep saying but haven't you given birth before? it's surprising how quickly I went back to being a prude lol


----------



## Boo44

Karli I myself had a strawberry haemangioma it was much bigger than Poppy's and much more raised and was in the middle of my forehead! It first appeared around 5 days old. I didn't take any medication for it and they told my mum it would go by the time I was 5. In fact it disappeared st 3. I wouldn't worry too much as easy as it is for me to say that. Best thing is her hair can cover it xx 

My two older boys both have stork marks/Angel kisses which is a red not raised mark on the forehead/eye and nape of the neck which get darker mainly when straining. They haven't gone yet but aren't that noticeable


----------



## Boo44

So much happened on here today I can't keep up! Hope all the ladies being induced are ok and all the ladies waiting for their babies aren't too fed up xx

The party was a great success it didn't rain all day in fact was sunny, and everyone had fun :) Is now practically monsoon weather outside!


----------



## jalilma

vaniilla said:


> Mommy - I see you too! I hope you're doing well :hugs:
> 
> 
> Squig - I'm glad to hear the expressing is getting easier :)
> 
> Teeny - :hugs: I hope baby makes an appearance soon :hugs:
> 
> Boo - I hope the birthday party goes well today :)
> 
> 
> AFM - feeling demoralised, called delivery suite to get a rough guide and they said they're really busy, there's a chance I might not be getting induced today after all, my mum is down here, she can't stay too many days :nope:
> 
> Starlight - I used to keep track but I cannot for the life of me remember how much he used to have.

That's what's happening to me too... Hospital has been crazy busy since Thursday apparently I keep calling to see if a bed of free and they keep telling me to call back in a few hours!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Vanilla tell him to get lost! Wtf! 

Karlilay my boy has one small one on the back of his thigh but its not raised. It doesn't bother me BUT it's also on his leg. If it was on his head I know I'd feel the same as you. 

Boo so glad the party went well!!!

Jalilma seriously you're still not in?!?!?!

Teeny I don't understand cause my daughter was back to back and i went into labor just fine. They tuned her while she was coming out.


Someone asked about a sweep but can't remember who- I had one at my old office. The woman who did it was a bitch and was so forceful and I was in such pain I was terrified for all this time. However I mentioned it to my office here and when they did it, it waa nothing like that! Just uncomfy really-. No where near the pain I had with the last!!!


----------



## Starlight32

Karli, I use to take propranolol for my anxiety too. I researched a good bit of anxiety medications last year and found out about other uses of propranolol while researching. I think it comes in liquid form for babies when they are using it to shrink their hemangiomas. 

Rhi, they come to your house to do sweeps? That seems so strange!

Our hopsital had a tv in the L&D rooms and in the maternal child unit but we actually never watched it even though we were there five days. And I'm a TV junkie lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight32 said:


> Karli, I use to take propranolol for my anxiety too. I researched a good bit of anxiety medications last year and found out about other uses of propranolol while researching. I think it comes in liquid form for babies when they are using it to shrink their hemangiomas.
> 
> Rhi, they come to your house to do sweeps? That seems so strange!
> 
> Our hopsital had a tv in the L&D rooms and in the maternal child unit but we actually never watched it even though we were there five days. And I'm a TV junkie lol

I know right !! I said to my husband like are they gonna do it right here on the couch whilst the TV is on?! :haha:
He was like I dno maybe upstairs on the bed.... but that's even stranger right ?!? Like in my bed. Ewwww. I might cancel cos they wouldn't let me have the 41 week app at the clinic but couldn't give me a good reason why. I really don't want a sweep at home with my kids and dog running about in the background. :dohh:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Okay.... I have thought of a sure fire way to induce labour . I'm about to dye my hair. Once I have lathered it all up on my head and began the waiting process I'm bound to go into labour right ? Sods law and what not.


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma - I hope you're not waiting much longer, hopefully by the time you read this you're on the ward.

rhi - doing a sweep at home is weird, strange that they won't do it at the clinic. 

afm, bored, 0 progress. not looking forward to waking up at 2am for a ctg. :wacko:


----------



## Boo44

A few of my friends have had sweeps at home and they've gone upstairs to the bedroom to do it...

Bit random but potentially very worth it!


----------



## Dory85

My midwife did my sweep at home. I turned 41 weeks on the Saturday and clinic day was a Friday. No way on this earth was I waiting til 41+6 to have my sweep (and my induction was booked for 41+5 anyway) lol!


----------



## jalilma

No I'm still sitting at home... And I have done just about everything I can think of to start labor... Just not happening! I mean eventually all these laboring women have to give birth so a labor and delivery room opens up right? Holy cow!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Jalilma I can't believe you're not in a bed yet. That's insane. 

We had a TV during labor too. We ha HGTV on lol! But I didn't see any of the shows. I was preoccupied. Was just nice background sound


----------



## Starlight32

Jalilma, crazy you're not being induced yet!!

Vanilla, hoping things are going well <3

Do practitioners frequently visit homes in the UK? That seems so unheard of here! I know one person who has a home birth before but it wasn't covered by insurance, yikes! I saw my total hospital bill a few days ago.. Over 10k! Although I think the home birth was "only" 3k lol

Is it typical for babies to make a bunch of noises while falling asleep or asleep? I never know if she is waking up or just stirring. Or if she is actually going back to sleep (until she lets out a big cry). I just fed her and put her back down in her crib. She's making noises and I'm not sure if I should go lay back down in bed or if I'm in for another sleepless night.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Hope you get a bed soon jalilma.

Vanilla- hope things have started happening already for you and that it won't be much longer.

Rhi- with dd3 I had my sweep at home, it was done upstairs. I had it at 40 plus 5 and else would have had to wait which I really didn't want to do. :)


----------



## Squig34

That's awful Jalilma; hope you're in by now?

Vaniilla, I hope your lack of update is because you're in labour! 

Starlight, yes it can be normal - sometimes Róise groans & grumbles but then drops off to sleep - sometimes it looks to me like she's doing it in her sleep! - but sometimes she is upset or unsettled - I just have wait to see if proper crying starts.


----------



## Tinky_82

Teeny DS 1 was back to back and labour started normally but he needed to be turned by ventouse. 
With DS2 he was back to back and I think that's why my labour was stop start over 5 days - the head just isn't quite putting the correct pressure on the cervix. I could feel he was back to back in the later stages of labour but he must have turned when my waters went as he came out the right way. 
Did they show you positions to encourage baby to turn?


----------



## Tinky_82

Vaniilla I hope progress has started.
Jalilma still no bed?!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Jalilma, hopefully the hospital will get you in soon. Xx

Tinky, thank you. The MW did say her head position probably wasn't putting enough pressure on the cervix. She didn't mention any moving techniques though. Xx

Does your hair look gorgeous now Rhi? With DD I went into labour after dying my hair! Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hope you're in by now Jalilma :hugs: with both my babies I was one of those cheeky women who snuck in and took the next delivery room both times. I felt really mean about it though lol

Vanilla any progress? Thinking of you :hugs: 

Rhi how's the hair? What colour did you go for? 

Starlight Georgie groans a lot, sometimes she's waking up and other times she's stirring but goes back off. Like squig I've started leaving her till she cries. She often goes another hour or more after she's woke me up grumbling 

Last night was a disaster. We had a bbq for the family (massive family so 11 adults and 15 children in our tiny little two up two down house :dohh: ) weather was good and we had a nice time but I ate too much crap.

G went down at 9, I went to bed at 10, Xander got me up at 11, G at 12, 1, 2 and 3 and at some point I started to feel really really rough from all the crap I ate. I was sick somewhere between 3 and 4 and then G finally slept till 7 (but got me up at 6 when she cried but instantly went back off lol) 

Carl got up with the kids at 7 though and I slept in till 11 and feel tons better - my boobs are like rocks though :dohh: 

I'd like to say no more crisps and choccy for me but let's be honest! I got my stone award at sw last week though so I must try harder :dohh: 

All of the beds in our hospital have tellys but I never put it on. I didn't even know how to turn it on lol - I was in for 6 days but never really felt bored - I felt like there was never any peace!


----------



## Tinky_82

Teeny positions - staying on all 4s. Leaning on your birth ball whilst kneeling, kneeling whilst leaning over the back of the chair and leaning forwards whilst sitting on the birthing ball were all ones I was told - I think they definitely helped with DS2 (I didn't know ds1 was back to back until I was in labour). Avoid leaning back as much as you can.


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, hopefully your baby will turn to help labor progress. 

Pixie, wow you were up so much last night! I think Hannah's days and nights are still confused because she was getting up much more frequently to eat than she use to during the night... it was another long night.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm not ignoring anyone btw. I have written out huge replies TWiCE and the bleeding website froze! Bet this posts just fine though.....


----------



## mommyxofxone

nothing from vaniilla yet? i know jalilma finally is in a bed! they just took her this am.

hoping those two ladies are having nice smooth births!!!! 


nothing much here! rougher night last night. And my boobs have started their insane leaking so i'm waking up covered in milk :( so i'm still sleeping on a towel

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=953756&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1466949990

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=953754&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1466949980


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mommy I wonder if the leaking will settle down faster this time? I'm sure I was leaking like crazy for months with Xander but I think I only wore pads for a week this time. I don't leak other than from the boob I'm not feeding from during a let down and putting a bit of pressure on stops it. 

LOVE the sibling pic :cloud9:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have hardly leaked at all, it makes me worry about my supply. :/


----------



## lynnikins

So am I the only June mum not labouring or holding a baby?


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> Mommy I wonder if the leaking will settle down faster this time? I'm sure I was leaking like crazy for months with Xander but I think I only wore pads for a week this time. I don't leak other than from the boob I'm not feeding from during a let down and putting a bit of pressure on stops it.
> 
> LOVE the sibling pic :cloud9:

People always seem to say they only wore pads for a month or so but I leak for ages! I'm going through about 3 pairs of pads a day still! 

I'm lucky enough not to have to sleep on a towel though now Mommy. The worst is when you don't realise you're leaking because it's warm but then it goes cold and is horrible.

Can't remember if I mentioned Georgia is 7lb 15oz now. She looked like she was gaining back up to the next centile. Fingers crossed. We have our new kingsize bed coming tomorrow. I'm stupidly excited lol. 

I know a lot of ladies are worried about their babies having their days and nights mixed up? Please don't worry - they don't develop their circadian rhythm til around 4 months old.

Georgia hasn't had a poo since Tuesday which I know is normal when breastfeeding but it's making her uncomfortable now so I'm just waiting for some explosive nappies lol.


----------



## DobbyForever

Just wanted to pop in to say hi to everyone. Beautiful baby pictures. To those in labor or still waiting, sending positive, easy going vibes your way!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

lynnikins said:


> So am I the only June mum not labouring or holding a baby?

Off the top of my head it's u, me! Lavo and teeney. How you holding up ? :hugs:


----------



## Lavochain

So many new pages! I take it the silence from vanilla can be counted as a good thing? :D 

Beautiful pics mommy. 

Hope you are all well!


----------



## Lavochain

This may be a silly question but please forgive my ignorance! How do I know if baby has engaged at all? I am still feeling kicks at the top of my bump however I can also feel him very low down. I'm getting concerned that my MW isn't recording things accurately as every appointment she has scribbled Ceph Long Free, which I know means that he isn't engaged. What is strange however is that before my last appointment, the MW at the hospital put that he was 2/5 engaged, so unless he is jumping in and out, which I know can happen with a second baby but I'm a FTM, someone has written something wrong. I just don't feel like there has been any direction to my pregnancy and can't see a way forward, it is as if it is too much trouble to discuss things with me.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lavo -For me its the pain. I can literally feel her head like rubbing under my pelvis and just lately it's so low it is like I need to go for a toilet all the time but I never do (sorry haha) 

IT does always feel like no one has time to explain anything doesn't it. Thank god for the internet!


----------



## Lavochain

Sorry if TMI but I can't even get any pee out half of the time, so I'm assuming that with the constant shooting pains means that he is low. Another thing is that I've had a letter through yesterday saying that I've got an Obstetritian appointment tomorrow at 4:10pm, I was discharged at 34 weeks as I've had no complications so what the heck is going on?! I'm always trying to call to find these things out but no one answers the phones, then they hang up on you if you're waiting. I don't want to waddle up there if it is an admin error. Sorry if I'm complaining a lot but it is all a massive farce, it puts me off having other children. :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sorry Lavochain, Xander never engaged at all and Georgia not until labour so I have no xperience with what it feels like. 

I had similar issues with the hospital though, I had a few mystery appointments, by the end I barely ever knew why was there. In fact the day Georgia was born the consultant I saw in the morning thought I was there for the OC and told me we'd be delivering at 38 weeks. He didn't even know my waters were gone! 

A little pic of my two favourite people 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/20160625_084017_zpsosyopuqv.jpg


----------



## Squig34

Gorgeous pics Mommy & Pixie :)

Great to hear that Georgia is doing well with her weight Dory.

Glad to hear Jalilma got a bed too.

Looking forward to an update from Vaniilla!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Dory here they say babies should poo multiple times a day if bf'ing!!! Like at least two diapers a day. I swear ds goes constantly. 

I was never told either were engaged but I do remember with both the week i gave birth I could barely get pee out. Tey said he was so low he was like blocking something? Puting weird pressures on places. 

Ds is having a very quiet day, sleeping a tooooon. I'm having a hard time not punching dh in the face as he's napping while holding the baby- so I have to stay awake. You know, cause I was up all night long and he had a full night's sleep means he gets the nap right? Wtf


----------



## Teeny Weeny

DobbyForever said:


> Just wanted to pop in to say hi to everyone. Beautiful baby pictures. To those in labor or still waiting, sending positive, easy going vibes your way!

Thank you Dobby. How are you? :flower: xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Can anyone recommend a sling or carrier? 

I need something easy to pop on for nursery runs which are a five min walk. I have around a £50 budget although cheaper would be good. The choice and price range is absolutely overwhelming!


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, my husband was doing the same thing yesterday!


----------



## Becyboo__x

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Can anyone recommend a sling or carrier?
> 
> I need something easy to pop on for nursery runs which are a five min walk. I have around a £50 budget although cheaper would be good. The choice and price range is absolutely overwhelming!

I have a Caboo carrier .. 

I loved the look of them when I searched them but I don't think Sydney likes it much she gets too warm I found even not in it and then is irritated was selling mine as I don't think I will get any use out of it unfortunately but everyone I know who has one loves them. Otherwise I was going for the Lille carriers but they are just way out of my budget :nope:


----------



## Lavochain

I have a babymoov one Tinkerbelle, it is a physiological one so good for the babies legs etc I think. I obviously haven't used it yet but there area some good reviews. I'm sure others have plenty of suggestions! 

AFM - I've just got off the phone with MAU as I have been experiencing some swelling in my feet and ankles that is now travelling up my calf - they look disgusting. I have a cracked/bruised patch at the side of my foot and they are constantly itching. My ankles are folding over on themselves now and feel rock hard. They've told me to sit with my feet up for a bit and not much else. I've been up with high blood pressure several times so I thought they'd be a bit more concerned but they must be busy. :/


----------



## Boo44

I really wanted a connecta but I went on their website and they're all sold out!?!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Karli .. Sydney has 2 but was born with both there marked in her red book ..

One on her eyelid which has faded a lot now .. Another is at the back of her neck .. Which is more like Poppy's but bigger I'm assuming hers in her neck will be a birth mark but they usually do fade .. Mason has a birth mark on his back which grew bigger as he got older but is barely visible now 

Can't get very good pictures of hers


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have gone with a lightweight ring sling as it's summer time! If it had been autumn or winter i would have gone with a stretchy wrap like the caboo or moby etc but i think they will be too hot and i wont use it in a few months as i already have an ergo buckle carrier. I ended up with a JPMBB ring sling, as it was only about 50 pounds delivered, they are super popular in mainland europe so i knew reputation wasn't an issue etc. it's super lightweight so fingers crossed it will work out for the summer :) also it's very unisex friendly even for a ring sling and my husband actually tried it on and said it was nice ! haha. I wanted a tula ring sling for myself so i might get one later in the year if i get on with this cheaper one first. :) They are really only good for short use though, but mine is mostly for around the house, i wouldn't try and and go on a long hike using it for example :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Lavochain said:


> I have a babymoov one Tinkerbelle, it is a physiological one so good for the babies legs etc I think. I obviously haven't used it yet but there area some good reviews. I'm sure others have plenty of suggestions!
> 
> AFM - I've just got off the phone with MAU as I have been experiencing some swelling in my feet and ankles that is now travelling up my calf - they look disgusting. I have a cracked/bruised patch at the side of my foot and they are constantly itching. My ankles are folding over on themselves now and feel rock hard. They've told me to sit with my feet up for a bit and not much else. I've been up with high blood pressure several times so I thought they'd be a bit more concerned but they must be busy. :/


Oh dear, keep an eye on it. if it gets worse ring back :hugs: do u have any way to check your BP, i would give it a few hours and if you are concerned just lay it on thick when you call back :haha: hope it goes down though :hugs:


----------



## Dory85

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I have gone with a lightweight ring sling as it's summer time! If it had been autumn or winter i would have gone with a stretchy wrap like the caboo or moby etc but i think they will be too hot and i wont use it in a few months as i already have an ergo buckle carrier. I ended up with a JPMBB ring sling, as it was only about 50 pounds delivered, they are super popular in mainland europe so i knew reputation wasn't an issue etc. it's super lightweight so fingers crossed it will work out for the summer :) also it's very unisex friendly even for a ring sling and my husband actually tried it on and said it was nice ! haha. I wanted a tula ring sling for myself so i might get one later in the year if i get on with this cheaper one first. :) They are really only good for short use though, but mine is mostly for around the house, i wouldn't try and and go on a long hike using it for example :haha:

The jpmbb stretchy ring sling has been my sling of choice for Georgia so far. I've used it daily since she was discharged. If I remember I'll post a photo tomorrow. 

My friend has Georgia in a lille stretchy today. It's the first time I've seen one and it is beautiful. Really thin for summer too! I can post a photo of that too?

Connecta website is always sold out. Add them on Facebook because they update when they're getting them in stock. If you know the design you want, you can email them and they will put you on a waiting list (bit of insider info lol).

You get what you pay for with slings. A cheap sling mat nor have been through as many safety checks or use safe dyes or materials. They will often only carry for a short while too (less than 6 months) but many mums only want a sling while their babies are small.

Mommy - breastfed babies should definitely pop multiple times per day but once they hit 6 weeks + it can slow down drastically because they take so much nutrition from the milk that there isn't a great deal to come out of the other end if that makes sense?

Hope the swelling subsides lavo. It sounds quite painful?


----------



## Dory85

Might as well do it now...
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1466978618977.jpg
File size: 37.6 KB
Views: 14









FB_IMG_1466978529936.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 14









FB_IMG_1466978516362.jpg
File size: 26.8 KB
Views: 13


----------



## mommyxofxone

Oh yes true it's funny e goes so very much

And right starlight I dont get it. Like I told him ummmmm I should get to sleep cause I was up a lot and he actually said that's not an excuse? Like he's tired so he has just as much right. Wtf?!


----------



## Starlight32

I'm trying to give my husband some slack as he is workng full time but he definitely gets more sleep during the nights. Sometimes I get the feeling he wants to check out on helping :(. He wants me to quit my job and stay at home, I think because he knows he will have to pitch in a lot more if I go back to work.


----------



## Starlight32

MIL asked if she could come over today. We told her no (it was around our sleep time when she wanted to stop by). She came over anyway. Knocked on the door for a long time and looked through our front window. We didn't answer. But I found it very rude.


----------



## Squig34

That was rude, Starlight! 

Mommy, your DH! :growlmad:

I have a Hana baby stretchy wrap - recommended to me as the material is lighter for summer temperatures. Of course you can also dress baby lightly. Otherwise the Lille carriers etc are very popular on the forum I'm on. I was also told to make sure to buy from a proper wrap/sling/carrier shop as then you know they will meet the required safety standards etc. There is a shop local to me which sells them & for which I have a 10% off code; if anyone is interested, PM me.
Also, Tinkerbelle, check if there are any sling meets in your area so you can try out different ones :)

Dory, love the wrap pics :) unfortunately the ones on my phone of me wearing my cutie are too big to post on here :/

Becy, Róise has marks on her eyelids like the one Sydney has, but no-one has said anything to me about them. Will keep an eye (excuse the pun!) on them now.

I've been really busy the past couple of days & not done much bf'ing or pumping & it has already started to slightly affect my supply. So today I'm going to concentrate on both of those things to get a boost to my supply. We're having a quiet day in the house so hopefully it will work out ok with minimal stress!

Anyone heard from Vaniilla or Jalilma??


----------



## AngelofTroy

I have an ergo but the newborn insert is basically a quilt :/ it is great for older babies though. 

My neighbour has lent me a Moby but I don't know how to use it!:dohh: 

I am going to a sling library in thursday so I will see what they suggest. I am thinking of hiring a soft stretchy one just for newborn weeks, preferably something I can wear in the house on it's own and do skin to skin.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thanks for the advice.. has anyone had experience with a boba wrap? Noticed them online and they're a good price but not sure. 

DH has gone back to work today. I have my sons reception teacher coming for a home visit as he's starting school this September. She's coming in an hour and house is upside down, me and Oliver are still in our PJs and Henry is attached to my boob currently arghh


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol tink don't worry about it! That's what having a new baby is supposed to be like  

Dory how easy is a ring sling to get used to? I have a rose and rebellion and a woven but I think little G is a bit small for those. I want something that's easy and quick. I'm so sick of getting the big pram out and putting it up and down for the school run which is just around the corner. It's so heavy! I've just been to the shop and left it in the garden (there's no room for it in my little house :dohh: )

Nothing from vanilla or jalilma- I hope they're both busy with their babies! 

HV is coming this morning for a weigh in - it seems mental since she's been here for so long already but it's finally Georgia's due date today! And I think she's smiled once or twice over the weekend :cloud9:


----------



## Lavochain

That is very rude Starlight! 

AFM - I've finally managed to get through to the clinic to see why I've got a mysterious appointment. Apparently they haven't discharged me and I need to see a doctor, probably to discuss options going forward. I'm hoping that means they'll set me up for an induction! I'm also not sure if they'll do another growth scan as well, I was quite shocked when they left me in limbo last time, especially with him measuring 38 weeks at 33. :wacko:

ETA - Happy due date Georgia<3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Starlight- oh dear haha. Some people are so forceful it's frustrating. 

Squig- enjoy your quiet day in =) 

Pixie- happy due date to georgia! 

Lavo- if you go off and have an induction and leave me here all fat and moody I'll hunt you down :haha: 

Afm- due date tomorrow! Starting to prepare myself for what happens next. I've never not gone as far as needing a sweep so I fully expect to see it to 41 weeks for that but then I don't know what I want to do after that. As much as I hate going to 42 weeks I think I might refuse an induction. My first came on his own after a sweep and was born at 42 exactly and my second was induced and came at 42+1 
SO TBH I think there is a good chance I would just go naturally at around the 42 mark? But I asked and induction is term plus 12 now apparently. So two days earlier than my first came naturally. I dnooo what to do. My husband says not to worry about it until next week. Easier said than done tho right ?! Haha


----------



## Lavochain

Don't worry Rhi, it most likely won't amount to anything! 

How are you supposed to take your mind off of it? Obsessing and getting fed up is all that we have left now :haha: I think that you should go with your gut, if you've had two uncomplicated pregnancies where your body has naturally gone over then I'm assuming that it is just normal for your body?


----------



## joeybrooks

Can't wait to hear from the two inductions!! 

I have had the nicest, kindest, sweetest and most friendly community midwife come out to me post natally and she just discharged me. I'm in tears. I have her mobile number and she said we can be friends and I can contact her any time and I believed her when she said that. I looked like a basket case crying after her.

Ethan still has the cough and it is getting worse. We are having to hold him down to get his medicine into him and it is breaking my heart having to do that. even at that if he isn't spitting it out he is throwing it up. We had a tough bight with him last night up coughing and then waking early and wanting to go downstairs. I was an emotional wreck this morning and was crying to my mummy. she has offered to take him for tonight to give us a break and now I feel terrible like I'm just throwing him out. mummy guilt, eh??

for the other ladies that have just had their second. how are your older children behaving???


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Starlight, I would be so mad. That is plain rude. Xx

Happy due date to Georgia. Xx

Joey, don't you just love hormones! I think I need a good cry. Xx

Rhi, I'm unsure on what to do regarding my induction on Friday. I have another sweep Wednesday and if that doesn't work I'm sure that nothing will. I am so undecided on just going in for induction as I am really really struggling with my emotions right now or just waiting it out a little longer. When you're two weeks overdue what's another couple of days I guess. 

I think half of my emotional state is the decision I have to make before Friday. :-( 

I hope all is well Jalilma and Vanilla. Xx


----------



## karlilay

Just checking in for news of babies ;)

Hope you're ok ladies.

Will catch up with the thread later when all three terrors are in bed. Poppy wants to be put down by 8 now, so gives me a nice few hours to be a human again. Its so nice :)


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Thanks for the advice.. has anyone had experience with a boba wrap? Noticed them online and they're a good price but not sure.
> 
> DH has gone back to work today. I have my sons reception teacher coming for a home visit as he's starting school this September. She's coming in an hour and house is upside down, me and Oliver are still in our PJs and Henry is attached to my boob currently arghh

The boba stretchy is a brilliant sling! I love it and used one with both my eldest. Just remember to wrap it bandage tight and you will be fine. Soon your G will be on the term babies chart! It feels a bit weird.

Ring slings can be a bit tough to learn but I can signpost you to some excellent teaching videos. That said, some people I know managed it with ease first time. I wasn't so lucky!

Joey - I went to a 2nd birthday party yesterday and the mum, my friend I'd a midwife. There was a little boy there who she delivered because she has become friends with his mum. You're not crazy ;-)

Afm - Georgia had a poo. It was huge and I think there is more to come lol! I also have a brand new kingsize bed and can't wait for bedtime tonight!


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, definitely a stressful decision :(. You'll know what's best when the time comes though. Still another few days before crossing that bridge. 

We got a swing and tried it out this morning. There were some tears at first but then she calmed down and it looked like she was dozing off. I put her in it while I ate breakfast when she wouldn't go back to sleep after her 3am feed.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thank you dory I've gone and ordered one it comes tomorrow, quite excited about trying it as I never did any baby wearing with DS1. 

Joey my four and a half year old is completely unphased really, he's always kissing and stroking Henry but no changes in his behaviour thankfully. Although that may not be the case this time next year when Henry's presence will probably be felt a lot more!


----------



## mommyxofxone

freaking out over here- dh is back at work of course, and i noticed last night the discharge gushes that come out smell foul. I've done reading and well i shouldn't have, and i'm scared to death. waiting for the office to open to call.


----------



## Starlight32

Mommyx, what does it look like? Is it different than the normal postpartum bleeding? Hoping everything is ok <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Mommy, I hope you don't have an infection. Keep us updated. Xx

Starlight, I'm hoping to use our swing again. DD really liked it so hoping baby girl will too. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

mommy- oh dear, hope everything is okay ?! i have no idea about anything like that. :hugs: 

Tink- good luck with the baby wearing!! :) 

Starlight- let us know how you get on with that swing, i'm hopeful they are awesome as i just ordered one yesterday on complete impulse, It was half off at kiddicare, i was actually shopping for a new bouncer chair as it wasn't where it was supposed to be when i went to get it out of storage, only the cover was there!! mystery haha.


----------



## mommyxofxone

doesn't look any different just smells foul. :( and it's one of the warning signs on the list they give you. i'm just waiting for a call back. i'm freaking out.


----------



## joeybrooks

mommy mine was the same. It smelt like rotting neat, sorry if TMI. I got double antibiotics and they cleared it right up.


----------



## Boo44

So much to catch up on!

Pixie happy due date! 

Arthur is definitely smiling now :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## vaniilla

Isabella was born yesterday morning at 6:24 am weighing 7lb 7oz https://i67.tinypic.com/25yx6c8.jpg:flower: 


Labour went like this : 

I have no idea when the pessary started to work but 12 hours after it was put in I started to get painful cramps (just before midnight on Saturday), I was given codeine and paracetamol which did nothing so at 1 am I was examined as 2-3 cm and given diamorphine, I was re-examined at 5 am because the cramps were horrendous and were 3 mins apart and I was 5cm so sent down to labour room.

I asked for an epidural, they said fine, called anesthetist who took 3 goes to the bloody drip in my hand, they really made a mess! they insisted on breaking my waters first and things went crazy, I started getting the urge to push 20 minutes later and when they checked I was 10cm already and them telling me it was too late be given one now, cue chaos and me in full panic because yet again I was in labour and feeling out of control. They said that my pushing wasn't enough because her head was too high and it would have to be a csection because her heartrate was dipping. I was sat up in theatre for just over half an hour but it felt much, much longer whilst they tried to get the spinal in but trying to keep still in between horrendous contractions/pushing down involuntarily is impossible :dohh: they then decided her head was low enough to attempt forceps, by then the epidural kicked in and I couldn't feel a damn thing so had to be told when to push.

It worked thankfully and she got here okay but I was in recovery for 2 hours and can barely remember much. I am very much done with it, I can't go through it all again, 2 kids for us! I got home late last night as I couldn't face another night in hospital. I spent my time in recovery crying because I felt like my body had failed me completely, I felt really guilty that I needed forceps to be used on me yet again, horrible dejavu. 

I hope things are going smoothly for Jalima :hugs:

Rhi and Lavo - I hope you're both doing well :hugs: hopefully something will happen soon for you guys :dust: 

Pixie - I hope the weigh in went well :) so cute she's now smiling! :cloud9:


----------



## Dory85

Mommy - I had gushes that would soak through my trousers when my bleeding was dying down it didn't smell though (and everything has settled in that area now). Let us know what they say.

Still no smiles here but I'm desperate for one lol. I know it's something they look for at the 6-8 week check which is tomorrow. Anyone know what happens if she's not smiling? Will we have to see the gp again or just keep an eye out (ie just be completely forgotten about in my experience)?


----------



## Lavochain

Beautiful little Isabella! Congratulations vanilla. I'm sorry that it didn't all go as planned but I'm so pleased that you're both ok. <3

Arthur is a cutie Boo, I'm sure I've said that a million times already lol Damn these cute babies :haha:


----------



## Dory85

Cross post - congratulations vanilla!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Vaniilla congratulations! I'm sorry the birth was difficult (seems to be the trend with these June babies!) But I'm. So glad she's here safe and sound. Have they checked on the thing they were concerned about with her esophagus? 

Dory I'm sure it's up to 12 weeks they should start smiling. I'm not convinced G has tbh, Carl and my sister are sure she's been smiling but I'm on the fence. She's definitely looking and listening to us now which is lovely, and reassuring! Hearing test is this Thursday..

No weigh in :-( the HV called in sick! Baby clinic was on today till 11.30 but they didn't call to cancel till 1 so I missed it:-/ 

Dory did you make an appt at the Dr's or did they send you a letter?


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thank God Joey it's not just me. They think bacterial and will need abx I go in at 1230. 

Congrats vanilla! She's perfect!!!!


Dory yikes luckily it's not soaking or omg I'd smell like rotting garbage!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Sorry it didn't go to plan vanilla but glad your both ok. Congratulations :)


----------



## vaniilla

Lil_Pixie said:


> Vaniilla congratulations! I'm sorry the birth was difficult (seems to be the trend with these June babies!) But I'm. So glad she's here safe and sound. Have they checked on the thing they were concerned about with her esophagus?
> 
> Dory I'm sure it's up to 12 weeks they should start smiling. I'm not convinced G has tbh, Carl and my sister are sure she's been smiling but I'm on the fence. She's definitely looking and listening to us now which is lovely, and reassuring! Hearing test is this Thursday..
> 
> No weigh in :-( the HV called in sick! Baby clinic was on today till 11.30 but they didn't call to cancel till 1 so I missed it:-/
> 
> Dory did you make an appt at the Dr's or did they send you a letter?


I'm sorry you missed the weigh in, is there another baby clinic soon?

They did, they did her newborn checks and throat check at the same time in the nicu bit and it all went well thankfully.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Vanilla- Congrats shes is adorable :) I'm insanely jealous! 
Sorry it didn't go differently but glad you are both okay :)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

That's great news! I'm so glad everything was fine  

Mommy hopefully the antibiotics will clear everything up in no time :hugs: are you feeling well?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Vanilla. She is a beauty. Xx

Mommy, I hope the infection clears quickly you poor thing. Xx


----------



## Lavochain

I'm being admitted for induction! Waiting for a bed now as I've got high blood pressure and 2+ protein that has appeared from nowhere. 
So nervous! Sorry Rhi and Teeny <3


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Don't be nervous or sorry Lavo. Wishing you a safe and speedy labour honey. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Oh congratulations vaniilla!!! She is beautiful :cloud9: sorry it didn't go exactly to plan :(

Good luck lavo!!!!


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations vaniilla - I'm so sorry it wasn't a positive birth experience but you got your little girl here safely. 

Good luck Lavochain I hope it's smooth and quick.

Mommy sorry about the infection - I hope it clears soon. 

Casey had is 1 week weigh in today and is now 9lb 4oz so has put on 2oz. He doesn't spend long at the breast so was worried he wasn't getting enough but so far so good. He has a sticky eye so they've taken a swab. I'm having my urine checked as I feel 'odd' down there I don't think it's my stitches but will keep an eye on it.


----------



## mommyxofxone

That's awesome lavo!

So they didn't give me anything. Sent me for bloodwork and said well go from there. Did internal and said looks fine so they're stumped as to why I'm having the smell.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohh hope you're okay lavo. No need to be sorry! Good luck. 

I am sad I am all alone now. Well once teeny goes off to have her baby ahaha which can't be long(fingers crossed). I did jokingly say this would happen months ago. I didn't think it would be just me though with potentially two weeks left!..... =( even the July thread has babies in it. How depressing.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Good luck lavochain :)


----------



## vaniilla

Lavochain said:


> I'm being admitted for induction! Waiting for a bed now as I've got high blood pressure and 2+ protein that has appeared from nowhere.
> So nervous! Sorry Rhi and Teeny <3

Good luck! I hope it goes well and doesn't take too long :hugs:


Mums of more than 1 - I can't remember what it was like with ds and can't remember if it's supposed to get worse, but what are your after pains like? I keep getting sore contractions throughout the day.


----------



## GeralynB

Congrats Vaniilla! She's beautiful! 

Good luck Lavo!

I can't wait for baby smiles! Juliette is already starting to hold up and turn her head. She also pushes up off of me with her legs...I feel like my son didn't do this as soon as she is.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla, congrats!

Lavo, best of luck!


----------



## Tinky_82

Vaniilla my after pains were much worse this time - midwife says that they get worse each pregnancy. I was advised to take paracetamol or ibuprofen.


----------



## Dory85

After pains this time were vomit inducing even with pain killers. Just the thought of them makes me want to shrivel up and die!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Dory85 said:


> After pains this time were vomit inducing even with pain killers. Just the thought of them makes me want to shrivel up and die!

Something for me to look forward to! :haha: xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congrats vaniilla she's beautiful :cloud9:

Sydney has smiled defiantly over the last few days mainly at her brother and been cooing at him. She's really alert exactly like DS was early on holding head up really well and looking around and she has a strong grip it seems! I love it when they start making noises I think I'm going to have a noisy one with her already doing it :lol:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations vanilla! She's beautiful :) 

Re afterpains I had very painful ones after having Henry, they were so uncomfortable I had morphine and stayed overnight at hospital. I never had any with my first baby but apparently they get worse with each baby you have. They stopped after a week though :) 

Ooh good luck lavo! Looking forward to an update x


----------



## Lavochain

Just a quick update. They have sent me straight to the delivery ward and I've had monitoring for ages. My bp has stabilised with the beta blockers so they are happy for now as my bloods are fine too. I'm sad that I've developed pre eclampsia this late though as it will obviously factor in future pregnancies. I've had the pessary inserted, she can feel babes head but my bishop score was only 4. A while to go but I guess this is the beginning of the end. I'm excited and nervous. The cannula really hurts and I don't like internals at all lol I've heard a baby being born across the way <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations vaniila!! Beautiful :cloud9: 

Juni has her weigh in tomorrow. I am so nervous. She has slept most of the day today which worries me and I feel like she hasn't fed enough. I really hope it's because she is growing and not because she is struggling. :/


----------



## Squig34

Aw congratulations Vaniilla, Isabella is gorgeous! Sorry to hear that things left you feeling out of control again :hugs: Glad baby's throat is fine.

Good luck Lavo! 

I actually didn't have any afterpains with this baby - I'm surprised because I had them with Adam (agonising but only 1 night) & he was only 21 weeks. But then I took painkillers regularly (on medical advice!) for about 10 or 12 days so maybe they stopped the pain!

Hope the smell clears up Mommy. My scar has been a bit sore the past couple of days although it looks fine & isn't oozing. I don't know if I just stretched myself. The midwife is visiting SIL tomorrow so I thought I might pop over to see her before she goes & ask about it - I'm not seeing a HV until next week.

Glad Casey is gaining weight Tinky.

Hope Juni has gained weight tomorrow Angel.

Boo Arthur is a dote! I didn't know that checking for smiles was part of the check...

Hopefully you don't have a lot longer to weight Teeny & Rhi. 

Róise is cluster feeding & we can't fill her! I'm getting her on the breast more but of course I've no idea how much she's getting - we still have to give big formula top ups! I doubt think she is latching properly but because I'm using nipple shields, it's not hurting me. But that will mean I'll have to use them as long as I feed!


----------



## mommyxofxone

Thanks squig. I've had bloodwork come back totally normal and apparently I should be hearing from the dr tomorrow so will wait for that. But basically she made it sound like if infection the wbc would be waaaaaaay up there and it's not even slightly elevated. In fact, all the levels were perfect. :shrug:


----------



## Dory85

mommyxofxone said:


> Thanks squig. I've had bloodwork come back totally normal and apparently I should be hearing from the dr tomorrow so will wait for that. But basically she made it sound like if infection the wbc would be waaaaaaay up there and it's not even slightly elevated. In fact, all the levels were perfect. :shrug:

In infection you would expect CRP and white cells to be raised. One does lag behind the other but I *think* it's white cells that normally change rise first.

I think checking for smiles at the postnatal check is because it is the first consistent developmental milestone. I think I saw a glimmer of a smile this evening but then she got over it lol.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Do all newborns have really sleepy days? Juniper has slept or nursed all day today, and her feeds have mostly been short and sleepy. Last night she slept midnight - 4am and then 4.30-8.30am, then today she has fed more often but slept whenever not feeding. She seems otherwise fine, but I worry about her so much. :/


----------



## GeralynB

AngelofTroy said:


> Do all newborns have really sleepy days? Juniper has slept or nursed all day today, and her feeds have mostly been short and sleepy. Last night she slept midnight - 4am and then 4.30-8.30am, then today she has fed more often but slept whenever not feeding. She seems otherwise fine, but I worry about her so much. :/

That sounds normal to me. Babies go through different growth spurts where they may need more or less sleep or eat more or less. Of course you know your baby best and if you are ever worried you can always call your doc


----------



## vaniilla

I'm glad to hear these pains are normal but feel bad for how badly it's affected everyone :hugs: I'm up at nearly 1am tonight because the pains are unbearable and I was just about to google if hot water bottle will help, I've taken ibuprofen an hour ago but it's worn off now so might take some paracetamol too. 

Lavo - the bishops score can change pretty fast - at midnight my score 2 and I was in active labour 5 hours later. :hugs:

Angel - dd is younger but the past two days all she's done is sleep mostly, it's been tricky to feed her as she's so sleepy!

Dory - I hope you see a big grin soon!


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, I hope your incision feels better soon. Mine still feels weird when I don't wear the binder, like I'm stretching it too much. I even get up and put the binder on for night feedings because it helps with the pain. Plus it's one less thing I have to do if she doesn't fall back asleep after being fed.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia still sleeps for full days at least half the time. As long as she's waking for feeds try not to worry angel :hugs: it's natural to worry. I had a big panic over a snuffly nose just after we brought G home and was half convinced her little cold was sepsis coming back. Dory talked me down :dohh: it takes a little while to adjust to having a well baby :hugs: 

Georgia slept 10.30 - 2am and 2.30 - 5.30 then back down till 7! 

You'd think I'd feel like singing through the hills after by forster night with two 3hr blocks but nope! I feel hungover :-/ 

Have we heard from Jalilma yet? 

Good luck Lavochain!

Rhi and Teeny :hugs: we're all going to be so excited to welcome your little ones!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I have resigned myself to the fact that I have 3 days left. I didn't want a hospital birth, but I don't want to hold off longer than the 13 days I've decided. I'm no fun to be around and it should be an exciting time for everyone. I'm far more positive today and hope to stay that way all week. 
I'm really busy tomorrow with my DD introduction to school, followed by her pre-school sports day and then straight off for a sweep. 
Thursday I'm going to pack a hospital bag and relax and Friday will be here before I know it. 

Hope all is going smoothly Lavo. Xx

Jalilma, thinking of you. Xx


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny - I hope the rest of the week goes by quickly for you, not long until you get to meet your lo now :hugs:


I'm like a zombie today, between after pains and DD refusing to sleep unless she's being held me and dh are bleary eyed. :sleep:


----------



## Dory85

Angel - it is so scary having to trust your baby after they've been so unwell. I still have trouble now because of the what ifs. Like Pixie says, as long as she is waking for feeds (if that's her normal) but definitely that she is rouseable. Babies will fall asleep during feeds (as you know) but as long as you can wake them again, try to be reassured. When Aaron was initially admitted with lethargy he wasn't waking for feeds, I was stripping him off and changing his nappy and he would only suck maybe 3 times before falling asleep again and the process would start again. In hindsight he also had some classic symptoms (mottled appearance, high pitched shriek when handled) but I didn't notice at the time.
Georgia still sleeps the majority of the day buy wakes 3-4 hourly for feeds. I'm trying to enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia has so far been awake for 2.5 hours lol. She's just chilling in her chair though - xander has given her a bunny and a hamster teddy. And by given I mean played with them on her head :rofl: 

Dory I wanted to say rouseable but I couldn't think of the word! I think growth spurts tend to make babies sleep a lot, maybe Juni is just sleeping and growing?


----------



## jalilma

After a very slow and long induction.... My yellow bump turned pink and Kailani Sky entered the world 6/27 at 130pm... All 7.8 lbs of her...
 



Attached Files:







received_1144766378879165.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## vaniilla

jalilma - huge congratulations on your little girl! she's beautiful.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations on your princess Jalilma. Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations jalilma :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## Squig34

Aw look at that gorgeous girl - congratulations Jalilma!

:rofl: Pixie!

Angel I think that's totally normal as long as you can rouse her. Not that we ever need to rouse Róise... ;) Juni is still so little.

Getting a massage this morning! So great for my poor back with all the stooping needed with babies!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Awww lovely ! :) congrats!! 

afm- still in pain alllll the time which isn't helping my mood and today is my original due date so it's the date from which everyone will start bugging me with idiotic questions like " not had that baby yet?" and "still pregnant then?" 
No i'm a bloody pillow smuggler. bugger off :haha: 
I have a midwife appointment for some reason, i had a text yesterday reminding me, so they have mistakenly booked me a 40 week app, i don't wanna be rude and not go but at the same time i already got told they wouldn't give me a sweep so i have to go all the way up there for a pee check and to have my tummy measured... meh:(

I don't want to be induced and i can't stop thinking about it, my husband is adamant that i should "just get on with it" and it's "nice to be organized" i almost feel like he is happy about me reaching my due date as it means he can plan work around the baby! 

Tmi- but the pressure in my bum/ lady area is so intense the last 24 hours that i can't walk very much, it's not painful it's more like i'm trying to not crap out a cannon ball with every step lmao. I'm surprised i don't have the worst case of piles! Fingers crossed eh haha.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh God the back ache! There is no position to change a nappy that doesn't kill my back - enjoy your massage! 

Jalilma congratulations on your little girl! Such a beautiful name


----------



## Lil_Pixie

OMG rhi! Smuggling pillows and crapping cannon balls - you're having a busy Tuesday :rofl: 

Will you try to talk them into a sweep? They gave angel a sweep earlier than planned - might be worth a try!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, you are hilarious!  Happy due date. 
With all the pains you describe how is that baby still in there?! Try and talk the midwife into checking you at least. Tell her about the pain and how you are having trouble walking. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I have no idea how she is still in there haha. With my last baby I walked around 4cm dilated for over a week! haha. My body knows how to really cling onto them doesn't it. 
I was told at 41 weeks i was 4cm and my waters were "bulging" and they booked the induction as a "just incase" and i went to 42+1 :haha: yikes ! No idea how i manage it lol.


My husband said the same thing just now when i text him "get her to look it's a her bloody job" :haha: but she basically refused a week ago. It's the same midwife who laughed when i expressed genuine concern at labouring so quickly with my previous children that i would give birth on my own at home etc... she laughed it off. Last week i told her i was struggling to walk and i told her about allll my pains and cervix pressure and stabbing and she said "all normal at this point, not long to go now" I was like :/ rarrrrrr It's like i wasn't looking for sympathy i want you to look at my lady garden! now! maybe i should just stroll in like " LOOK AT MY FANNY"


----------



## Teeny Weeny

:haha: Tell her you understand it's not protocol for a sweep, but you would like to be checked for progression. She is there to listen to your concerns and help you out. I'd be surprised if you weren't dilating. Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Lil_Pixie said:


> OMG rhi! Smuggling pillows and crapping cannon balls - you're having a busy Tuesday :rofl:
> 
> Will you try to talk them into a sweep? They gave angel a sweep earlier than planned - might be worth a try!

I was going to say Rhi, it is definitely worth asking. At my 38 week appointment they were adamant I wouldn't get a sweep at 40 weeks but I asked anyway and she had no problem doing one! I was talking about my anxiety, don't know if that helped.. Definitely play up the pain angle and try to get her to take pity on you!! 

Juniper has been a bit more awake today. Pixie and Dory you are both so right that it is hard to adjust to seeing her as a well baby. I am so nervous about her weigh in, I just really neeeeeeeed a decent weight gain to motivate me to continue with exclusive bf. I am just so tempted to fill her up with formula before every weigh in!:haha: I do miss knowing at least some of what she is having in measurable amounts and the security that comes with that. However, my best friend is FF her baby and he took ages to regain his birth weight, so I am aware there are no guarentees either way. 

I would love to stop pumping too, but OH loves giving her her little top up bottle at night, and also I don't want her to forget how to take a bottle as we will want to give some formula when I start working overnight again.. Tbh I will probably give some formula earlier than that, but it feels like a personal challenge to successfully breastfeed exclusively!:haha: I just need to know that we can do it, I think it would really heal old wounds from my experience with DS.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh and the last 2 nights my 3yo has woken in the night with a fever, but been fine in the day?! It is making me so paranoid about Juni catching something, I am taking her temp all the time. Plus I am exhausted as I am up with her loads overnight but now also settling him and fetching him water/calpol/cuddles!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh poor Micah. I hope he is better soon. 
With the BF, Juniper should be just fine with all the antibodies you are providing for her. Xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Rhi I agree with the others about at least asking her to do a sweep, the most she can say is no. Good luck with your appointment.

I have the HV coming in a few hours, it says on the letter to allow 1 1/2 hours for the appointment so god knows what she needs to do? I'm assuming he will be weighed but we're not even signed of from the midwife until tomorrow :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thanks girls! :) i'll see what happens ! 
Angel it sounds like you are doing an awesome job with the breastfeeding! I remember how hard it is, and i remember trying to express... yikes! i could never manage to get anything out. I think i was too inpatient with it all. I breast fed my youngest for a year so i was happy enough with that :) but i remember being very stressed out that i couldn't physically see the amount going in etc :hugs:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Ahh congratulations jalilma! She's beautiful :cloud9: 

Why do they not offer 2nd time mums a sweep at forty weeks? I thought it was just because you don't get the appt at forty weeks, I didn't realise that even if you do attend the appt they still just won't do it?? X 

:hugs: rhi hope you're in less pain soon. 

In some ways I'm slightly envious you still have it all ahead of you, I'm struggling this time with how fast it's gone. I think it's a last baby thing :( all of our home visits with the midwife and hv are finished now, DH is finished pat leave and back at work, visitors have died down and Henry has outgrown all his first size stuff :cry: I feel like the newborn chapter is finished now and it's happened too quickly!


----------



## joeybrooks

Angel im very like you. exclusively breastfeeding is a personal challenge for me because I beat myself yp so badly after failing last time. Bar 15mls of formula that the hospital insisted I give him he has had nothing but breast milk. ive about 3 litres in the freezer and 6 full bottles ib the fridge. he is latching on now with the shields so not entirely sure what to do with this massive stash but at least its there if I need it


----------



## Lavochain

I agree with the others Rhi, definitely get checked at least.

Jalilma congratulations <3

AFM - There is no signal in my room so I can only use my phone outside, which is a pain. The pessary has yet to fall out and seems to be working. He has started engaging further and I'm now registering contractions on the monitor, they're uncomfortable but I'm coping with breathing for now. The midwife says that she may check me before 9pm, which is the 24hr mark as something seems to be progressing. I'm fairly certain they'll break my waters tonight, then put me on the drip and then who knows! I'm hoping that this is it now as I can't sleep in that bed, it is so awful that I considered the floor last night. 

Well wishes to you all!


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations Jaliilma!
Mum22ttc is it day 10 today? I think they weigh baby again, screen you for PND (except mine didn't bother) and go through safe sleeping etc. It's pretty boring really.

Georgia had her 6-8 week check. She isn't smiling and hasn't lost her startle reflex yet so has to be screened again in 4 weeks. The GP said most milestones are delayed in preemies but smiles don't tend to be too late. She's confident we'll have a smile very soon.

Injections were awful. She screamed way more than my other two. She had to have a reduced calpol dose too because she's little so I'm glad I asked about that (you ate supposed to give a dose before any temp now because the meningitis vaccine is a bit brutal). Just to warn the other mums with petite babies.


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, sending positive vibes your way <3

Jalilma, congrats!

Lavo, hope things are progressing well.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sounds good Lavo :) hopefully tonight/tomorrow you will have your baby ! Good luck :) 

Afm- back from the midwives, big fat no, she wouldn't even look! told me all my pains were either something or nothing. THANKS :haha: oh well, also i feel quite put out that my sweep is booked for a home visit but they cannot give me a time at all. So i essentially have to wait in all day. Er riiiiight. Just something to add to my moan box lol. Sure hubby is loving me right now :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Jalilma she's a cutie. 
Rhi I hope they give you a sweep


----------



## AngelofTroy

That's crazy they cannot even give you a time Rhi. I would be annoyed too.


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, that is so annoying! What's up with your shotty care?!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Your MW sound down right awful Rhi. I'd be giving them a piece of my mind. We will all keep our FX'd that you don't need the sweep anyways. Come on baby girl. Xx

How's it going Lavo? Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

okay, i'm now freaking out as i came home and looked at my growth chart thingy, and it says 37 weeks, the last three recordings all say 37 weeks! surely that isn't okay ?! fs :( something else to worry about. I have only been weighed once at my booking and once at like 34 weeks(i think) and i had put on 7lbs roughly(off the top of my head) i weighed myself at the weekend and i'm only like a lb heavier than when i was weighed at 34 weeks. Can that even be possible ?! should i be concerned or have i just been "loosing weight" if that makes any sense.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I don't get weighed Rhi. I haven't been weighed by my community midwife since booking thankfully. This late in the game, baby can move down into pelvis and so would look like static fundal height. 
If you are concerned call the MAU. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I know baby is fully engaged =) so that does probably explain why! Just ignore me haha. I panicked. I'm just feeling on edge. =) thank you !


----------



## GeralynB

Jalilma congratulations !!!! She's adorable!

I got a sneak preview of one of the photos from Juliette's newborn session on Sunday. She looks so much like my son here it's crazy!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 50.7 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Dory85

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> okay, i'm now freaking out as i came home and looked at my growth chart thingy, and it says 37 weeks, the last three recordings all say 37 weeks! surely that isn't okay ?! fs :( something else to worry about. I have only been weighed once at my booking and once at like 34 weeks(i think) and i had put on 7lbs roughly(off the top of my head) i weighed myself at the weekend and i'm only like a lb heavier than when i was weighed at 34 weeks. Can that even be possible ?! should i be concerned or have i just been "loosing weight" if that makes any sense.

Rhi - if I were in your position I would be ringing the hospital and be asking to go in to speak to the Supervisor of Midwives now. There seem to be so many failings in your maternity care. Can you really trust that she hasn't missed anything if she is consistently making stupid little mistakes? 
I knokw in the UK weight isn't measured routinely because it doesn't indicate a great deal. That's why they measure fundal height.


----------



## Lavochain

Big hugs Rhi<3 your treatment has been appalling, hopefully it won't beich longer for you. 

Not much news here. I'm definitely having contractions, they've given me codine however it hasn't done much. Baby boy is extremely happy in there however they're pretty sure that I'll have a baby within 24 hours... Scary! I'm hoping that they will break my waters and see how contractions go as my bp has stabilised, instead of going straight in for the drip. I'm in a lot of pain because he is currently back to back, little monkey being awkward to the end.

They're very alike Geralyn!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Yay for baby boy being here soon. I hope things speed up for you Lavo and as always wishing a safe delivery. Xx

Geralyn, I love those photos. They are very similar.  xx

AFM, I'm glad I'm seeing a MW tomorrow. Baby girl keeps having quiet moments that worry me senseless. She is moving, but I'm hoping to have my mind put at ease tomorrow. 

Hope all mummies and babies are well. I need a daily fix of all the lovely babies we have. More pictures please! Xx


----------



## AngelofTroy

Crappy 50g weight gain in 5 days. :(


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, what did they say about the weight gain? :(

Rhi, definitely contact someone if you're concerned! One of the obs stopped measuring fundal height after so many weeks. I questioned him about it, and he thought I was crazy but then measured me anyway. I was measuring one week behind but it was toward the very end when baby should have been engaged. I was worried at the time, but he shrugged it off.


----------



## Squig34

Angel, sorry to hear Juni's weight gain wasn't better :hugs: what did the docs say?

Good luck Lavochain! 

Rhi, agreeing with Dory!

Lovely pics Geralyn :)

My phone has started taking phots that are too big for BnB so I can't upload any for now :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Good luck lavo! How exciting! 

Angel what did they say re the weight gain? 

Lovely newborn pictures geralyn. Henry wouldn't fall asleep for aages when we got his done and was so fussy and crying. The lady got a few shots but couldn't do a lot of stuff so I'm hoping when we get them there will be a few decent ones at least.


----------



## AngelofTroy

The midwife was very reassuring really, she was happy that she is gaining, if minimally, and happy with all her other signs (wet a d dirty nappies, content between feeds, no signs of dehydration etc). She wants to weigh her again on Sunday but wants a 100g gain by then. If not we'll be rereferred to an infant feeding specialist. We discussed giving formula if it makes me feel better about things but she didn't think it was neccesary at this point. She thinks my supply and positioning, latch etc are all good. She suggested breast compressions to keep her interested for longer. 

Ugh. I just went through all of this with my son and wanted this time to be different so badly. I feel like I never got to enjoy these early days with Micah and they are being stolen again.


----------



## Dory85

As requested, a couple of photos. 8 weeks now and even at her GP check today they commented on how petite she is. Chubb information up well though.

Milk drunk and asleep by the time we got to the car after her injections 
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20160628_192551.jpg
File size: 40.4 KB
Views: 8









IMG_20160628_192727.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 11


----------



## AngelofTroy

Oh Dory she is beautiful! What does she weigh now? 

Some pictures of Juniper: 

Going blonde!https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160628_191922_zps1iyvizcj.jpg

Ready for a fight :haha: 
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160626_130441_zpsydur0nhg.jpg


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Those baby girls are too cute. I love Georgia's 'milk drunk' one and Jumipers 'fisty cuffs'. Xx


----------



## Dory85

Oh wow Angel - all that beautiful hair! Georgia is 7lb 15oz now. My eldest was 8lb 11oz at birth lol!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I'm sorry Juni's weight gain wasn't what you were hoping for :hugs: she is so beautiful!! That hair is amazing 

Dory Georgia is so cute with her little milk drunk face 

Georgia has definitely woken up! I think she's been awake for about 8 hours today. She's got a cold though :-(

She's smiled at loads of people, but only once for me :-( but she really listens now when we talk. She was so interested in her great grandma today

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/20160628_192811_zpsr9bcwkmw.jpg

HV is coming back on Friday, if she's carried on gaining an oz a day she'll be 8lbs on Friday but she doesn't look that big to me :-/


----------



## Boo44

Ah pixie! She's adorable! I feel like you could be talking about Arthur, he has suddenly woken up and has been awake soooo much today. He's smiling much more now too I got a proper grin today :cloud9: Plus, he also has a little sniffle so I'm hoping he doesn't get a full on cold! Oh, and he has the blue version of that spotty tesco babygrow Georgia has on too! Twins or what :haha:

Dory what a gorgeous girl hope she's ok after the meningitis jab, I'm really nervous about that one. My other kids missed it so I've not experienced the after effects before, but apparently it's really nasty and makes them febrile and upset :(

Juniper is a cutie!


----------



## Dory85

Gorgeous photos! 
Georgia is really feeling grotty now :-( she's been sleeping pretty much since her jabs but the last hour or so her temperature has come up a bit and she's been shouting or shrieking.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia has definitely got a cold :-( she's been up all night and she keeps doing a proper dropped lip cry :cry: I've been in the bathroom.with the shower on to try to clear her nose and squirmed a little milk in her nose. Fingers crossed it's working - she's asleep now with Het mouth closed but I'm afraid to put her down. 

Dh is being an arse :-( telling her to shut up, there's nothing wrong with her and whining that he's got work tomorrow. Even though he's been in bed undisturbed since 8. Div.


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, poor Georgia! Hoping she feels better soon. Your husband better shape up. 

Hannah hasn't pooped since Sunday night :(. It's been 51 hours.


----------



## Squig34

Gorgeous babies! Sorry to hear that the Georgias are sick between jabs & colds - hope they're both better soon.

Question to the breast feeders - Róise is basically latched on with her mouth just around the nipple shield rather than having a chunknown of areola in her mouth. It doesn't hurt me but I'm pretty sure it's not right. I can't get her to open her mouth & tip her head back though. Possibly due to the bottle feeding so early even though some midwives told me the nipple/teat confusion isn't a real thing. I know she's getting some milk however she takes a fairly substantial formula top up afterwards (50-60ml. A normal feed for her is often around 80-90) even after breastfeeding for 20+ minutes. Thoughts?


----------



## Squig34

One solitary pic of my girl!
 



Attached Files:







20160628_152026.jpg
File size: 32.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Dory85

Squig34 said:


> Gorgeous babies! Sorry to hear that the Georgias are sick between jabs & colds - hope they're both better soon.
> 
> Question to the breast feeders - Róise is basically latched on with her mouth just around the nipple shield rather than having a chunknown of areola in her mouth. It doesn't hurt me but I'm pretty sure it's not right. I can't get her to open her mouth & tip her head back though. Possibly due to the bottle feeding so early even though some midwives told me the nipple/teat confusion isn't a real thing. I know she's getting some milk however she takes a fairly substantial formula top up afterwards (50-60ml. A normal feed for her is often around 80-90) even after breastfeeding for 20+ minutes. Thoughts?

Nipple confusion us definitely a real thing but fortunately it doesn't sound like she has it because it normally results in complete breast refusal.

Do you tease her top lip with shield before she latches? Sometimes that encourages them to open their mouth wider. Don't be tempted to put her to the breast before her mouth is open really wide. She WILL do it. Two things that are helpful are asymmetric latch and the flipple technique if you google them. You need to aim for the nipple pointing to the roof of the mouth rather than the throat of that makes sense?


----------



## Dory85

Excuse the boobage but can you see how the angle of Georgia's head means the nipple would be pointing at the roof of her mouth? Keep her body tucked in to you  it's definitely a skill and I'm on my third baby and it often takes me a few attempts. Just keep practicing 
 



Attached Files:







FB_IMG_1467176423142.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Dory it was his 10 day check, she didn't do much at all and was here no where near an hour and half, probably 30 minutes tops. She weighed, asked a few questions and booked his next appointment for 7 weeks.
He now weighs 7lb 15oz so has put on 7oz in the last 5 days. The midwife is coming today to sign us off.

Loving all the baby pictures, I've yet to post one of Arthur as my computer keeps turning them sideways but will try and post one soon.

Hope the induction is going well lavo and that you either have your baby here already or at least very soon.

Quick question- what monitors are you all using, I haven't been using one so far as Arthur had been coming up with me. I've been looking at the angelcare systems but have read a few reviews saying they made parents worry more with false alarms and stuff so was just after opinions really. :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Blimey the thread has moved quick. I'll be back later to read it all haha. I was just baby checking! :haha: 

I was up almost all night with Braxton Hicks again. =( last night they started around 7.30 so I timed them! 15 in an hour all lasting between 50 seconds to a minute and a half. Painful enough that I can't move during but never getting any worse. This continued until I fell asleep. Now I'm sore all over like as if I had been at the gym ! How unfair is that =(


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, you had best not have that baby before me! Xx

I'll pop in later. I've got such a busy day ahead of me. :-( xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Don't worry teeny I won't =) been this way for like two weeks now ?! Although last night was the worst. This morning I'm fine though besides the aching body etc. I'm in for the long haul


----------



## lynnikins

Baby Malachi was born 9:38 on Monday 27th, I got my home waterbirth, the mws missed it so daddy caught him.


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations lynnikins! Sounds like it was very quick. Well done to Daddy.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Wow lynnikins congratulations! I'm so glad you've got the birth you wanted  there's been very few of those in here!!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations lynnikins! And well done to daddy! X 

My boba stretchy wrap came today and I've followed the instructions for newborn on it.. Henry seems to really like it but I'm concerned that his legs are bent in it? But there's no way his legs could be stretched out in it. Is that how newborns are supposed to be carried in them?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Congratulations Lynnikins. Glad to see you got your homebirth. Xx

I'm no help with slings I'm afraid Tinkerbelle. I'll wait for all of you ladies to try them out though and I might invest one. Xx

Rhi, how are you feeling now? It really is only me and you left. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Congratulations Lynnikins. Glad to see you got your homebirth. Xx
> 
> I'm no help with slings I'm afraid Tinkerbelle. I'll wait for all of you ladies to try them out though and I might invest one. Xx
> 
> Rhi, how are you feeling now? It really is only me and you left. Xx

Eeek! and you will be gone by the weekend :( Wish i had placed money on it, I jokingly said this would happen months ago. but like i said the other day i knew i would be last but i didn't think i would be the last with potentially two weeks by myself. It's hard not having anything to contribute to the baby talk and obviously it makes sense that everyone wants to talk about their babies but i'm just like stuck for anything helpful to contribute and at the same time worried i'm boring everyone to death with my moaning about being pregnant :nope:

I'm feeling "okay" achy all over and tired from the braxton hicks from last night :( still have so much pressure in my areas (both of them :haha: ) but nothing at all that is different or new or not something that can be just written off as a late stage pregnancy issue i guess :( When i have gone overdue in the past i had no problems like this at all. Even when i was walking about for a week dilated to 4cm. So god knows what this is about :growlmad: 

How about you ? Anything going on or have you resolved yourself to induction? :hugs:


----------



## lynnikins

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Congratulations lynnikins! And well done to daddy! X
> 
> My boba stretchy wrap came today and I've followed the instructions for newborn on it.. Henry seems to really like it but I'm concerned that his legs are bent in it? But there's no way his legs could be stretched out in it. Is that how newborns are supposed to be carried in them?

Yeah their legs are supposed to be tucked up under their bums like a frog when newborn and then later in a M shape with the knees higher than the bum its a normal position and one that babies often adopt naturally when curlled up on a parents chest


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

wow congrats lynnikins! Brave hubby! mine would pass out i think haha


----------



## lynnikins

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> wow congrats lynnikins! Brave hubby! mine would pass out i think haha

after this many then hes quite used to seeing babies arrive lol and he caught number 3 as well:thumbup:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Nothing going at all here. I've got my final sweep this afternoon. If that doesn't work, induction it is. :-( 
I can't believe that so many ladies went early or very little overdue. It's an unusual occurrence.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations lynnikins.

Hope the sweep works for you teeny :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol i was 42 wks on my dates only two days less by the hospital


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Lynnikins! Glad you got the birth you wanted.

Aw thinking of you two still waiting Teeny & Rhi. Hoping it's not much longer for either of you & no-one is fed up with you Rhi!

Tinkerbelle, what Lynnikins said. I have a Hana baby wrap & it's the same, legs in M shape with bum lower than the knees. Make sure he's high up on your chest (close enough to kiss) & obviously watch for his wee head being turned to the side so he can breathe. Babywearing is lovely & I haven't gotten to do it nearly often enough yet!

Dory, thanks for that info, will look those things up. Teasing her lip does nothing - she just gives up & falls asleep!


----------



## vaniilla

lynnikins - huge congrats! I'm happy to hear you had a positive experience. 


Angel - I'm really sorry you're having feeding problems this time around too :hugs: I hope the next weigh in goes well, it does sound like she is thriving though, hopefully it'll be something you won't have to worry about soon. 

Starlight - I hope she goes soon :hugs: 

Teeny - Good luck for later! I hope the sweep gets things moving! :dust:

Lavo - I hope things have gone well, can't wait to see your update! :happydance:

Rhi - I really hope it eases up for you soon, bh are horrible and yours sound pretty intense :hugs: 


AFM - lack of sleep is catching up with me, I forgot how little newborns sleep :sleep:


----------



## Tinky_82

Huge congratulations lynikins 
Angel sorry about the weight gain - are you eating lots of food to boost your supply? Maybe try some fattier food for a bit? I swear by oat and raisin cookies for helping my supply.
Rhi and teeny - I hope you both go soon - thinking of you. 
I have a caboo carrier which I'm still getting to grips with but Casey seems happy in it.


----------



## joeybrooks

it is true that so few of us have had the birth expetience we hoped for. I think when it goes wrong you can feel its just you so this group has been great in supporting each other.

with regards to diet and bf ive been worried as up until now ive had no appetite abd have been eating very little. it hasnt affected my supply but will it mean leo isnt getting nutrients.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

This maybe sound really daft... but what should my stomach/ bump feel like? 
Yesterday when the midwife measured me she said "ohh really hard! hopefully not much longer to go" I didn't think much on it tbh. now though it's rock hard all the time, like you know how it goes at the heigh of a contraction or a really intense braxton hick ? But i don't even need to have the braxton hick, it's just like this all the time. It's making moving around very difficult and i have had to move my seat back so i can fit it behind my steering wheel (first world problems right haha) I said to my husband early that it is making it difficult to feel the baby, i can feel her but i really have to concentrate. so yeah it's like constantly being at the height of a contraction but without the pain... really not the best description. eek.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I had such a positive experience this time round but in a way it's highlighted to me just how awful my first birth was and made me realise how horrendous the hospital and staff were and how having a baby didn't need to be so bad which has made me angry as well! I definitely agree that groups like this are good for support etc :)


----------



## karlilay

Sorry ive not been around much. Poppys had awful tummy ache the past few days, she is pooping etc fine, but i noticed she wanted feeding alot, and then just crying while she was trying to eat. Team this with constant hiccups and generally not sleeping in the day, i guessed i was dealing with reflux again.

Doctos put her some gaviscon out today. Shes had two bottles with it so far, hoping shes more settled tomorrow. Will catch up with you all tonight xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm at the hospital for a trace as baby had heart decels when I had my check up. :-( 
I'll keep you updated. Xx


----------



## Dory85

I met a friend today and we were talking about the babies smiling (hers is also 8 weeks). About 10 minutes later Georgia gave me a huge beaming grin. My friend and I were both in tears lol (hormones)! She's a bit happier today but still has a slight fever. It's much better than last night though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm at the hospital for a trace as baby had heart decels when I had my check up. :-(
> I'll keep you updated. Xx

Hope everything is okay :hugs:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: teeny. Georgia had decels and it was just due to dehydration. They put me on a drip and it settled down. Fingers crossed it's nothing to worry about - let us know how you get on :hugs: 

Dory that's so adorable! I'm so glad Georgia gave you a lovely big smile :cloud9: 

I'm sorry to hear your Georgia isn't feeling good:-( glad she's feeling better though - I'm not looking forward to these injections!. G was up all night and has cried all day :-(


----------



## Tinky_82

Hoping all ok teeny


----------



## Boo44

I'm another who managed to have a wonderful birthing experience. I'm still in awe of the fact I had a vsginal birth after two previous crash emergency sections. I think I was due a good birthing experience after my last two. I'm still just so happy about it :cloud9:
However, the fact it was at 35 weeks wasn't perfect at all and has caused a fair bit of strife so I guess you win some you lose some!

Oh dory I'm so happy for you that she smiled!

Squig - the flipple technique saved my life and stopped my nipples from bleeding and scabbing x


----------



## Starlight32

Lynn, congrats!

Rhi, sorry for always talking baby talk. Pregnancy seems like a blur at this point because I'm so overwhelmed with baby. I hope you have your baby soon. It does seem like things are progressing for you. My belly felt hard during labor but also constantly hurt after a point so I couldn't tell how far apart the ctx were. It was like one big contraction! I think my muscles were just really sore after being in labor for a while. 

Teeny, thinking of you <3 hope all is ok. 

Hannah pooped after rectal stimulation with a thermometer!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Rhi when I was having Xander My bump was hard - it had no give in it at all. 

I'm really sorry we're all talking baby so much :-(


----------



## Boo44

karlilay said:


> Sorry ive not been around much. Poppys had awful tummy ache the past few days, she is pooping etc fine, but i noticed she wanted feeding alot, and then just crying while she was trying to eat. Team this with constant hiccups and generally not sleeping in the day, i guessed i was dealing with reflux again.
> 
> Doctos put her some gaviscon out today. Shes had two bottles with it so far, hoping shes more settled tomorrow. Will catch up with you all tonight xx

Oh poor little poppy hope the gaviscon helps xx how often does she have hiccups Karli? Arthur is really prone to hiccups too.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Still at the hospital. Hoping to be home soon. :-( xx


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, any update so far?

Hannah gets hiccups a lot too.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Her heart traces have been a bit rubbish. I'm having my 3rd one now. Hoping to be off in the next half hour. My first appointment was 1.30. I am so bored. Xx


----------



## Lavochain

Rupert George Harding was born this afternoon at 2:37pm, weighing 8lb 13oz. I can't believe this is real! I will update at a later date with my birth story, sadly it was all very traumatic and I have lost a lot of blood, I can't remember which lady it was that needed clots pulling out but they've done it to me too and it was dreadful. If my blood pressure stabilises we will be moved to s ward tomorrow and then home Friday - in theory! 

:hugs: to all!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations lavo!! He is super gorgeous and has a fantastic name!! So sorry it was traumatic :hug:

Teeny - surely considering you're 11 days over, if there's even the slightest issue with her traces they should just be inducing you? Every single hospital in our area has moved to 7 days post dates for induction as there is proof it is better... ask them about it and don't take no for an answer xxxx :hug:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh I don't want anyone to not talk baby. Sorry if that's how it came out ! Ooops. I just meant I'm bummed out to have nothing to contribute haha. Can't hardly expect ya all to sit talking about the weather :haha: -

OMG lavo glad you are okay! Congratulations. What a lovely wee chunky boy =) sorry it was so intense though! 

Teeny: what is going on ?! Are they making you hang around whilst they make a Decision. Surely they should just induce you ?! I hope everything is okay x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lavo that was me and I think Joey :hugs: I'm so sorry that happened to you - it was a horrific experience :hugs: 

Congratulations on the birth of beautiful baby Rupert :cloud9: 

Teeny as boo said why wouldn't they just induce you rather than keep repeating the trace?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Lavo, a huge congratulations on the birth of gorgeous Rupert. Xx

AFM, I am home, fed up and being induced tomorrow. Too miserable to be on here. I will update once she is here. Xx


----------



## joeybrooks

lavo yes it was me too. Very traumatic and painful and the loss of blood will make you very weak. As you know I was very down after it all but I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel so take care of yourself xx


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations lavo, sorry it was traumatic.

Sorry your feeling miserable teeny, good luck for tomorrow, can't wait to read an update :)


----------



## Squig34

Edit:double post


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations on your beautiful boy Lavochain, but sorry to hear it was so traumatic :hugs:

Good luck tomorrow Teeny, will be thinking of you :hugs:

Great news that Georgia smiled, Dory!


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Lavochain - sorry it was a traumatic delivery. 
Teeny I hope all goes well tomorrow. 
:hugs: to you both


----------



## Starlight32

Lavo, congrats! Sorry to hear delivery was traumatic though. 

Teeny, best of luck tomorrow <3


----------



## AngelofTroy

Mommy - did they say the smell was normal then? My husband said yesterday that I stink down below. :cry:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel I was smelly too. I did have an infection in my uterus but the smell was there until I stopped bleeding. I'm sure it was the same when I had xander and I remember my sister phoning me in a tizzy over the same thing so I'd say it was normal. Definitely get checked out if you're worried hun :hugs: 

Georgia has her hearing test today. She's got to be asleep for it so I've tried so hard but the little monster won't wake up! She usually will sit awake in her chair for a couple of hours now but nope - 10 mins and fast asleep 

Also - I completely know how exciting it is that she just goes to sleep on her own. Just not this morning!

Her cold seems much better, she settled down and stopped crying on the school run, and then slept 3.30 - 8.30 the little monkey! She's never slept that long over night :dohh: 

Rhi how were you last night? I hope you got some rest from the evil bh! Or I hope it got worse and you're in labour :haha: 

Thinking of you teeny :hugs: 

Lavo how's your BP been over night? Are you in the high care ward? I know you said you were hoping to be sent to a ward but you didn't say where you are :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Morning ! :) 

Pix- it was the worst night yet, i'm convinced i'm in some kind of prodromal labour hell, but it only seems to exist when you talk to people on the internet :haha: It seems to be the norm for "contractions" to start at around 6.30 and carry on through the entire evening at this point. Last night they were so "tight" i nearly threw up, so for sure the worst they have been, but of course never ever reaching that "omg i need to go to the hospital" stage. The stabbing crotch pain is back, last night i got totally taken off guard by one as i was laying on the couch and i basically sat shaking for five minutes as it was the most painful thing i have ever felt! Then it happened again! basically like taking a knitting needle up the fanny :haha: with no warning at all. Then i lost a huge clump of plug, Then it all calmed down and i went to bed :/ with a mild period ache. 
This morning i'm fine ! expect the bowling ball i'm carrying between my legs of course haha. 


Good luck with georgias hearing test today :) it's so typical that she will be wide awake for her appointment. Especially as she had such a good night.

Teeny- thinking of you today! 

Lavo- let us know how you are now, when you get a chance of course, I'm sure you said the hospital has crappy 3g/reception but if you do manage to get on :) Hope you are well. My hospital is like that also, you walk through the doors and it's like WTH, where has my signal gone?! same for the 3g, i swear it's almost like they are blocking it :haha: can they do that ?!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Ha! That wasn't over night. She slept from getting home from school till I went to bed. She didn't have a feed from 2.30 till 9pm! 

She didn't do bad over night - two three hour stretches so can't complain really

We've just arrived for her hearing test and as predicted the little horror has just woke up!

Honestly when you do go into labour it's got to last about 40 minutes - it's just getting ridiculous! I'm sorry it's been so rough, it's totally unfair!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh, i misread my bad ! 
good luck, i was going to ask maybe the car would put her to sleep or the walk there etc but nvm :haha: 

My last labour was an hour twenty minutes long :/ and the one before that (my first) was 3 and a half, so when they come. they fly out :haha: If it is 40 minutes i hope i make it to the hospital! eeeek.

Bit bummed out as it is my sisters graduation in 2 weeks, and there is no chance i will make it now :( IF baby had come at say 38 weeks it might have been do able. It was always a long shot though as it is a good 4 hour drive from where we actually live. 

Got a text last night inviting me to one of my oldest friends baby showers (next weekend) took me about 3 minutes to stop staring at it like someone had taken a dump on my phone. AS IF I got invited to a baby shower NOW. I can't think of anything i would rather do less. OF course the invitation was perfectly reasonable and polite and i'm the one being a cow but even so. bugger off :haha:


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, Hannah is also sleeping for longer stretches during the day than at night. Drives me crazy!

My husband did her first nightly feeding last night because he was already up and has today off. He kept talking to her during the change and feeding. Not sure if it's related, but then she was up all night. And if course I had to stay up with her and also listen to him complain. I would have rather gotten out of bed myself and did the feeding, since I would have stayed up either way if she didn't go back to sleep.


----------



## Lavochain

Thanks all. BP has been fine over night, giving birth seems to have done the trick along with the medication. I've got a million different artery lines and IVs in, they are taking them out at 2pm, then I should be moved from the high dependency to a normal ward. I may still be in for a few days as my BP hit 210/170 or something ridiculous during the labour, I suppose they want to be safe rather than sorry. 

Rupert is doing well, he has taken on a lot of mucus so isn't as interested in feeding as he should be but he is having a clear out, which is wonderful :haha: He is very laid back, although hates his hat. :baby:

I'll have a read through what I've missed now, damn wifi.


----------



## Lavochain

Can't believe that he is all mine. :cloud9: 

If won't be long Rhi and Teeny <3
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lavo omg look at that gorgeous head of hair! oh he's gorgeous!

Teeny you poor thing i'm so very sorry- i'm glad both you and baby are ok though!!!!! holy crap! hoping your induction goes smoothly

Angel- they didn't really say. they said it can smell 'funky and gross' but she made such a big deal when i told her it smelled bad- that i went into such a panic!!! It definitely smells. bad. but i think the pads i was wearing weren't helping either honestly. they are super absorbent and i don't know what kind of chemical is in them as soon as i leak into them it immediately sucks it into the pad and the color gets super dark and omg the smell. but the color of the blood is ok, it's turning brown finally, and i have no other symptoms at all, i'm actually feeling pretty good, so i'm guessing i'm ok? they just said to 'keep an eye on it.' they seemed satisfied with the perfect bloodwork.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congratulations lavo! He's gorgeous and I absolutely adore the name choice. Sorry it was traumatic for you :hugs: but what a cutie :cloud9:

Angel I think it's normal for there to be a smell but if you're worried go and get it checked. I was the same for a few days when bleeding was heavier but its calmed down now. 

What contraception is everyone taking? I'm ebf but I'm sure it's not 100% and we're definitely not planning any more babies. Not that DTD is on the cards any time soon! Silly vain worry but I'm a bit scared of how things are going to be down there?? I've noticed this time round how my tummy ect has not pinged back at all like it did after my first baby, probably due to already being stretched before and muscles not as good or tight but I'm wondering if this also applies to down there too and if sex is going to be crap lol? X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol tink I'm terrified of dtd. G is 7 weeks old tomorrow so it's really time, but I'm. Too chicken :dohh: 

Lavo he is absolutely precious! All that hair and he looks so big!! 

Starlight I'm not sure men every really get the whole bedtime thing :dohh: my son is 4 and Carl still riles him up play fighting and ticking right before bed. The big dope. 

Sorry about the rough night :hugs: it doesn't feel like it but these days are so very short. Each day Hannah gets a little bigger and a little closer to a normal day/night routine and decent stretches of sleep. It'll creep up on you, I promise :hugs: 

I think for me the easiest thing about being a second time mum is I already lived through this and felt like it would never end, but it did of course. And now the memory of those days with Xander (and they were bad days,he was such a demanding fussy newborn) are a genuinely fond memory, even the night feeds!! I find myself most nights smiling through them and enjoying the sleepy feeds knowing that soon I'll truly miss them. 

Georgia's hearing test was perfect! No issues at all :cloud9:


----------



## karlilay

Ive already dtd :blush: and after 3 babies all close to 9lb or over... its still the same :rofl:


----------



## AngelofTroy

I don't even think there is a bad smell! My bleeding has almost stopped just a bit of brownish discharge that smells sweetish? A bit periody. OH just made a comment when I was changig a pad and i panicked :/ 
.i reeeeally dont want antibiotics unless i need them, as i am taking probiotics hoping to pass them on to Juni after all her antibiotics early on.


----------



## karlilay

Typing one handed so ignore bad grammar and spelling :)

Congrats Lavo he is stunning <3

Hope your ok Teeny... 

I see you're still hanging in there Rhi :hugs:

Not much going on with us, Poppy is sooooooooooooo happy today, the Gaviscon is defo working. Her little birthmark is getting so red, but not raised or grown. It gives me huge anxiety though, only for her... we will love her always.


----------



## vaniilla

Lavo - congratulations on your little boy :hugs: I'm sorry to hear labour was traumatic, I hope you have a speedy recovery.

Teeny - good luck for today :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Not sure if I'm being induced today. They have no beds. Just waiting. And getting really cross. I'm even thinking about refusing induction until next week. X


----------



## vaniilla

No beds seems to be a common problem but the situation changes all the time, we were told in the morning it might not happen that day and a few hours later they called me in. I hope you're not kept waiting too long, the limbo makes time go really slowly.

Karli - she's beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## karlilay

Thankyou Vanilla, not sure if i already said congratulations <3

Teeny, when i had Poppy the ward was dead. There was me and one other lady in labour. But the induction suite was full. It does seem a common problem. I would be getting fed up too. Thinking of you.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh teeny :hugs: I'm sorry it's all so up in the air for you :hugs: did they get to the bottom of baby's heart trace issues? 

Karli poppy is so beautiful! I love her little outfit :cloud9: 

Yesterday on the way home from school I was stopped.by a mum I've never seen before. She just noticed that G is a lot younger than he little girl and wanted to offer me all the little girls stuff they're finished with. It was so kind! But obviously stupid anxiety Jac has been repeating the exchange all night and day and convincing myself I was really weird :dohh: she'll bring it to school today she said - what a lovely thing for a stranger to do!


----------



## Boo44

Starlight32 said:


> Pixie, Hannah is also sleeping for longer stretches during the day than at night. Drives me crazy!
> 
> My husband did her first nightly feeding last night because he was already up and has today off. He kept talking to her during the change and feeding. Not sure if it's related, but then she was up all night. And if course I had to stay up with her and also listen to him complain. I would have rather gotten out of bed myself and did the feeding, since I would have stayed up either way if she didn't go back to sleep.


If getting her into a day/night routine is important for you (which I understand as it is for me!) the trick is to keep all interaction quiet and dark at night, so don't talk to her, pick her up and cuddle etc but keep the lights dimmed and pop her back down with minimal interaction afterwards. In the day, chat and sing to her as you feed her, keep it bright and try and engage her afterwards (for like 5 mins but it gets longer!). That should help.
Oh and if you want them to go longer stretches at night than in the day then don't let them sleep for over say 4 hours in the day, gently wake and they will be hungry and will feed. If they sleep for such long stretches in the day then it stands to reason they will need more milk in the night to make up for it!

Of course if you aren't a jot bothered about routine and just want to be baby led then let them sleep as long as they want in the day and enjoy feeding them in the night! Just whatever works for you x


----------



## Boo44

Just to clarify that above is supposed to say don't talk, but DO cuddle etc as usual! For some reason my phone won't let me edit posts


----------



## Starlight32

Boo, I told my husband to not interact. And he didn't listen! Otherwise we keep it kight and noisy during the day and dark at night. Sometimes she will nap, eat, then want to nap again! I need to do a better job at keeping her awake.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I wouldn't stress too much starlight, at this age they're still able to sleep really deeply even when it's bright and super noisy, but that definitely changes as they get older. Just carry on doing what you're doing and eventually she'll settle into the routine you're aiming for, just in the meantime don't feel bad about her napping too much during the day you're not doing anything wrong x


----------



## mommyxofxone

I was always one that believed with my first sleep breeds sleep so sleep away littles! 

Teeny I'm so sorry about the bed situation :(

And angel yeah I think my smell has gone metallic like really old blood thankfully. Seems very town today and having a lot. Hoping that means it'll get out sooner!


----------



## Boo44

I agree! At this young stage they can nap deeply any place any where!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Yep! If G wants to sleep nothing will stop her :haha: 

Look at all this! This is what the random lady from school gave to me. There's 8 crib sheets, two blankets, 7 cardies, 10 sleepsuits, 2 sleeping bags, 8 full outfits, tons of vests plus loads of tops and leggings. Loads of it is from next and M&S too - I can't believe someone can be so kind to a complete stranger! I'll have to get her a nice gift but I've no idea what - I don't even know her name!! 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-06/20160630_172530_zpsxzrdsdok.jpg


----------



## Starlight32

Pixie, how nice!!

Started tummy time today. We only did it for a few minutes but she seems to like it so far!

Teeny, hope everything is ok <3


----------



## Dory85

Congratulations on the new arrivals. I'm sorry for lack of input but Georgia's reflux has really stepped up a gear and she's been inconsolable for hours on end :-( I've spoken to an IBCLC and she thinks all her symptoms could potentially be CMPA so wants me to do a food diary and let her know how Georgia's weight is next week (CMPA babies classicy jump or fall centiles) now that her tongue tie is sorted. She's finally sleeping longer than 5 minutes for the first time since lunch today.


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - that all looks lovely, it's a wonderful gesture. 


It's so difficult with them learning day and night, we're really loud during the day and she sleeps through it all, at night she'll wake every hour. I can't wait till she sleeps longer, this is exhausting!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

What symptoms does she have Dory? X


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congratulations on all the new arrivals!!

Sorry been away from here for a little bit been kept on my toes :lol:

Lovely photos of all the babies too :cloud9:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Sydney is changing so much :) constantly making noises now and chattering away smiles are very often now specially to her brother.


----------



## Becyboo__x

I recommend swaddle wraps aswell well it works for us she had colic and was really unsettled sometimes this worked wonders to help her drift to sleep making her feel secure and wrapped up :)


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> What symptoms does she have Dory? X

Obviously reflux is the main one and she's started with a regular cough (though I suspect that's more a reaction to reflux rather than cmpa). Also horrendous eggy wind which causes her a painful tummy. Lots of sick and choking (the reflux is mostly silent). She's had puffy eyes recently but again that could be down to crying, not cmpa.

The biggest is her feeding when it's really bad. She'll feed happily for 5 minutes, come off herself and within 5 minutes she's inconsolable with pained crying until she's sick, farts, burps or feeds (and them the cycle starts again.


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous Sydney!!

Oh dory how sad for poor Georgia hopefully if it is CMPI then going dairy free will sort it for her. What a little poppet that sounds really difficult xxx

Starlight I have t done any tummy time yet eek! Apart from the time he spends on my chest which is a lot!! 

He still seems so little but Arthur was 9lb 2oz when the health visitor came :) Which puts him at 9th centile real time, but 75th corrected. :cloud9:


----------



## Boo44

Forgot to say, poppy looks so beautiful X


----------



## Starlight32

Dory, I hope Georgia feels better soon. 

Such cute pictures!


----------



## vaniilla

Dory - I'm really sorry to hear about Georgia's reflux, I hope she feels better soon and that you find out soon what the problem is :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Róise sleeps better in the day than the night too, or so it seems to me! She's been very sicky today so we've had to hold her a lot to stop her throwing up. Karli, can you get baby Gaviscon at the pharmacy or do you need a prescription? Our health visitor told us to get carobel for silent reflux but it's a faff; I don't know why she didn't suggest Gaviscon (I only found out about it later).

Dory, sorry to hear that. I hope you can get to the bottom of the issue. Poor little Georgia.

Pixie, great that little G passed her hearing test :) & how lovely of that mum!

Beautiful picture of Rupert, Poppy & Sydney :)

Hope you get a bed soon Teeny!

Starlight we're planning to start tummy time this weekend too :)

Rhi, i'm just sorry for you dealing with all that pain :hugs:

Good news on Arthur's weight gain Boo!

Oh, just to make you all want to kill me - DH got up this morning with Róise about 3 & then stayed up with her as she wouldn't settle (I didn't even hear her after waking him at 3 to get up; I feel a bit bad about that) so I got approaching 8 hours sleep!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol squig I don't want to kill you. I just want to be you! 

Health visitor is coming tomorrow to do G's 6-8 week check. I really hope she's reached 8lbs!


----------



## Starlight32

How long does everyone keep their baby upright after a nightly feeding? (If you do that)?


----------



## karlilay

Squig, my little boy had gaviscon in his bottles for silent reflux, so when i rang i just asked for the same. I would maybe just ask them for that if its easier. 

Poppy has been a different baby over the past 24 hours, shes been asleep after feeds and no crying with belly ache. She was awake for a lot of the day on Wednesday and so over tired. Really glad it seems to be helping. 

Starlight i dont keep Poppy upright, i feed her on my lap, she generally drinks 3oz straight off, i sit her up, burp her, see if she wants the other oz and then shes put straight back in her basket. Light off and dummy in, she goes straight off to sleep at night time where as day times are a bit harder. I think its because there are so many noises/lights etc but at night she seems to really like the dark.

Sydney is beautiful! Same dummies as Pop, i brought about 20 million Mam ones because thats all my other two would have and she typically likes the TT ones :lol:

Hope the HV goes well Pixie. 

Dory im so sad for you and Georgia. Its so horrible to see them in pain isn't it :(

Boo, we dont do too much tummy time either atm. Although she loves to be layed on her tummy with her legs under when shes got belly ache. Love Arthurs smiles on the picture a few pages back :cloud9: Oh and i while i rememeber, P has hiccups about 2/3 times a day, still!


----------



## Squig34

Róise still has hiccups 2 or 3 times a day - apparently it means they're thriving! But actually the HV told me it can be a sign of reflux which is true in R's case.

Starlight, it depends on whether she's been sick a lot that day. Usually it's something similar to Karli, feed, change, maybe more feed & down (in someone's arms at least if not in her crib) but if she's been sick a lot, i'll keep her upright for just a few minute but then stay with her fir a while when I lie her down. If she's sick again, I'll keep her upright for another few minutes etc. So not for ages & not every time. I also wind her but that only takes a couple of minutes.


----------



## Dory85

I try to keep Georgia up for half an hour after feeds but often that's not enough and as soon as I lie her down she starts squirming until she is sick a few times.
Why do you ask? Do you feel she is unsettled or are you concerned about following what is recommended? If Georgia was happy to be put down straight away I would absolutely put her down lol.

Last night was our worst night yet. I put to to bed about 11 after her feed and woke up at half one because she was choking on sick (the same happened the night before). Then we did the feeding, crying, sick routine constantly until half 3 when my husband got up with her because he had slept extra during the day because he'd been unwell. He brought her back to be later and she slept til half 7.

She's been throwing some gorgeous smiles our way this morning to make up for things.

Was it squig asking about hiccups? I think it's pretty normal for newborns to have them but from what I've read it can also be due to reflux. Georgia's are very 'wet'. I can hear her bringing stuff up at the back of her throat when she does it. Gaviscon didn't make any difference for us unfortunately (and is a huge faff if you're breastfeeding).


----------



## Boo44

Oh dear all this talk of hiccups being a sign of reflux is making me worry! Arthur squirms during a bottle which I'm positive is wind because I stop, burp him, and he's fine again. He sleeps settled after feeds and can be laid flat and is generally content. Hopefully his squirming is just the wind. He's actually quite constipated on aptamil and windy, and I remember my second being like that, so I'm switching him to HiPP organic which is gentler on the tummy for windy babies. Just a shame the packaging is such a faff!


----------



## Tinky_82

Casey also gets hiccups - I think it's wind as he doesn't really bring up much milk at all just a little posseting, I try and keep him upright for 10 minutes or so after a feed which seems to help. I am worried about reflux though.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I know i'm an adult so not sure if it counts, but i have GERD. So i get some fairly horrendous reflux/acid problems and i have hiccups daily. So I would be inclined to agree with that. Having reflux problems has given me a whole new appreciation for what babies go through though, it can be agony some days and i do always think "i hope it doesn't hurt this bad for them :( " Poor wee things.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh gosh these poor babies :-( my nephew and niece had reflux and it was so distressing for them. Although actually I think my nephews was actually an allergy. Either way it's so awful to watch them struggle :-(

Thankfully G doesn't seem to have any issues. She pulls her legs up and groans a lot which I assume is wind but I probably only get one burp off her per day :-/ She's not in pain or unsettled so I don't worry over it. 

And I don't keep her upright x


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Oh dear all this talk of hiccups being a sign of reflux is making me worry! Arthur squirms during a bottle which I'm positive is wind because I stop, burp him, and he's fine again. He sleeps settled after feeds and can be laid flat and is generally content. Hopefully his squirming is just the wind. He's actually quite constipated on aptamil and windy, and I remember my second being like that, so I'm switching him to HiPP organic which is gentler on the tummy for windy babies. Just a shame the packaging is such a faff!

Hiccups is very normal in newborns but 'wet' hiccups *can* be a sign of reflux. If they are the only signs I really wouldn't worry. Reflux is awfully painful (remember that heartburn in pregnancy?) and I think your little ones would let you know if they were hurting. Georgia's cry is completely different (more of a shriek) when she has reflux.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight32 said:


> How long does everyone keep their baby upright after a nightly feeding? (If you do that)?

We keep her upright for a few minutes after all feeds as sometimes wind will only come up after a little while. She has the hiccups a few times a day but I don't think it's something to worry about as they don't seem to bother her.


----------



## Starlight32

Sometimes Hannah spits up so I try to keep her upright for five to ten minutes depending on how much she's drank. It seems she has a tendency to spit up if she drinks more. Last night she drank 145ml in one feeding, more than she's ever drank! I was nervous about putting her down after 10 minutes but I don't think she spit up! I just fed a 'normal' feeding amount for her (85ml) and waited five minutes upright. Now she has hiccups.


----------



## Boo44

Thanks dory I think you're right and his are more of a general thing :)

Thinking of you Rhi with all this baby chat! You'll be joining us with baby girl soon! And until then we're all on labour watch with you xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Hope everything is OK with Teeny :hugs: 

Rhi how was last night? 

Health visitor has just been. Pointless really, they said they were coming to do the 6-8 week check, but didn't do it because she's only 4 days corrected, they're coming back in August for it. 

But they did weigh her - she's 8lbs!!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

The chat is moving fast today! 
Can't keep up at all. 

Thanks girls =) 

I'm okay. Last night was actually the best it had been for a week but really I should probably be sad about that ?! Still taking a needle to the crotch (so to speak) but the Braxton Hicks really didn't bother me so much last night. Or maybe I'm immune to them now :haha: been loosing huge lumps of disgusting jellyfish type plug this morning. I'm not sure it means anything without blood though ?! And having the usual period type aches. All this does really make me wish we had a more "medical" approach to pregnancy. Usually I'm shocked when I hear of ppl having internals and such and prefer our more hands off approach but after all this I would love to know what's going on up there :haha:


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie - that's fantastic that she's reached 8lb! :dance:

Rhi - it's good they're calming down, if they're not going to make themselves useful they can at least be bearable. I'm counting down the days for you! :dust:


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, hang in there! Some of my plug didn't have blood either. And I think internals are bs but I was also curious. But it varies depending on who checks. My ob said 2cm 75 effaced. Three days later a mw in practice checked when I had trace at L&D and said 1cm 25 effaced lol


----------



## AngelofTroy

Sorry to hear lots of babies are suffering with reflux, my son had it and it was miserable. I hope it ia sorted soon. :hugs: 

Rhi - I agree they should really do an internal with all your symptoms, I bet labour is super quick once it officially starts!

Juniper is so unsettled the last 2 days, wanting to be at the breast all day but not swallowing much that I can tell. She feeds best when my breasts are really full and there is a decent letdown, but she never gives me a decent enough break for that to happen in the day!


----------



## AngelofTroy

My son and Juni in the bath :cloud9:
https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160701_111152_zpsihdlv9qa.jpg


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

OMG that picture haha love it. Her face is like "whyy" but Micah is loving it ! Ahaha cute =)


----------



## vaniilla

Angel - that photo is so cute!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Still no baby. No induction yet. Waiting on a delivery suite bed so they can break my waters. :-( xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh teeny :hugs: hopefully breaking you waters will be all you need and it'll send you into labour (almost) naturally 

Rhi that's an excellent description! Lovely pic angel! 

I'm really impressed with her hitting 8lb, but it feels mental that she's 7 weeks old and still 2lb off Xander's birth weight :rofl:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hugs teeny hope everything is okay and you have baby in your arms very soon! 

Counting down the days for you rhi! 

Awww lovely pic angel! 

Rabdlm question but has anyone ever sent a thank you card to their midwife or health visitor etc? I didn't last time due to having not so great care and a bad experience but when I was having Henry I had such a lovely midwife from arriving at the hospital to Henry being born and she made such a difference.. I was crying inbetween contractions when we got there because I was so terrified but she made me feel at ease and I stopped feeling scared at all. And she was just really caring and I felt really treated with respect by the staff as a whole.. So different from the 1st time round. I'd love to send a thank you card or something even though they will have forgotten me by this point but don't know if it's a normal thing to do?


----------



## Becyboo__x

karlilay said:


> Squig, my little boy had gaviscon in his bottles for silent reflux, so when i rang i just asked for the same. I would maybe just ask them for that if its easier.
> 
> Poppy has been a different baby over the past 24 hours, shes been asleep after feeds and no crying with belly ache. She was awake for a lot of the day on Wednesday and so over tired. Really glad it seems to be helping.
> 
> Starlight i dont keep Poppy upright, i feed her on my lap, she generally drinks 3oz straight off, i sit her up, burp her, see if she wants the other oz and then shes put straight back in her basket. Light off and dummy in, she goes straight off to sleep at night time where as day times are a bit harder. I think its because there are so many noises/lights etc but at night she seems to really like the dark.
> 
> Sydney is beautiful! Same dummies as Pop, i brought about 20 million Mam ones because thats all my other two would have and she typically likes the TT ones :lol:
> 
> Hope the HV goes well Pixie.
> 
> Dory im so sad for you and Georgia. Its so horrible to see them in pain isn't it :(
> 
> Boo, we dont do too much tummy time either atm. Although she loves to be layed on her tummy with her legs under when shes got belly ache. Love Arthurs smiles on the picture a few pages back :cloud9: Oh and i while i rememeber, P has hiccups about 2/3 times a day, still!

I'm having the over tired problem atm with Sydney but she's looking at getting to wanting to be held all the time :nope: some people would do it but I just don't want a clingy baby :lol: even being only nearly a month old I can tell she screams the house down but soon as pick her up she instantly stops :lol: became more often too I couldn't leave her crying by any means but I know as soon as she falls asleep and I try move her she knows :lol: 

Dummies I got advent/TT and another which I don't know what make they was .. But she only likes the TT ones must be the shape of it .. I ended up getting all the animal designs as they were all on sale :lol:

Sydney still has hiccups every single day multiple times she did when inside me too .. But it really irritates her :( her whole body shakes aswell, my step dad when he has them it's painful for him strangely! Didn't know they could be


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Still no baby. No induction yet. Waiting on a delivery suite bed so they can break my waters. :-( xx

Ohhh hopefully once they do it will be action stations!! Baby will be here in no time =) u have waited long enough ! :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm here another 2 hours and then I'm leaving. I've waited 7 hrs already and it's my 3rd day here. 
I will refuse induction after today and go post dates. 
Sorry for being miserable. I cannot stand being pregnant a single second longer. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> I'm here another 2 hours and then I'm leaving. I've waited 7 hrs already and it's my 3rd day here.
> I will refuse induction after today and go post dates.
> Sorry for being miserable. I cannot stand being pregnant a single second longer. Xx

SUrely they should have had a bed for u for today anyways ?! Was this not ure scheduled induction date afterall ? I'm not surprised though it's what my hospital did to me . Couldn't even book me in until term plus 12 because of bed shortages (induction used to be at term plus 10 here) and when I showed up they made me wait around for basically the whole day before sending me away. Hence why baby was born at term plus 15 
Induction here is now term plus 12 anyways Ughhh. 

Some areas are really far more overstretched than others. I think that becomes obvious when you go online and see other people's experiences etc. 

I hope a bed becomes available for you soon :hugs:


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, that wait sounds frustrating! It's crazy how unorganized it sounds over there. I had to wait like 30 mins for a room after checking into L&D and I thought that was too long!


----------



## joeybrooks

I sent a card last time to one particular midwife and will send her one this time again as shr was so lovely and as it turns out she absolutely remembered me.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Definitely just lost all my plug... well I bloody hope so. Ovawise I have a serious health concern. Barffff. So gross. And my period pains are ramping up!! Oh crikey. Feeling quite nervous now. It might well fizzle out but. Yikes!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Omg hopefully it's the start of things rhi! :) 

I never lost my plug in labour this time round, when would it have actually come out? When they broke my waters? :wacko:


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I didn't see any plug this time either :shrug: 

Oooh rhi!! Keep us updated! Like every 10 minutes lol


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Tink I lost my first after a sweep with my First baby. And that was either the morning of the day I had him or the day before I forget TBH lol it just came out when I went toilet. 

I was induced with my second and I never noticed it at all that time. I wonder if maybe it's one of those little messes the midwifes clear away without saying anything lol.


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, any update?


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Just period type pains. I am freaking out though as I got to 8cm last time without anything more severe than "period pains" at least my husband finishes work in 10 mins. Once he is home I might feel better about everything. Very anxious ATM. Everyone thinks a fast labour is awesome but it really freaks you out for the next one ! Eeee


----------



## Dory85

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Hugs teeny hope everything is okay and you have baby in your arms very soon!
> 
> Counting down the days for you rhi!
> 
> Awww lovely pic angel!
> 
> Rabdlm question but has anyone ever sent a thank you card to their midwife or health visitor etc? I didn't last time due to having not so great care and a bad experience but when I was having Henry I had such a lovely midwife from arriving at the hospital to Henry being born and she made such a difference.. I was crying inbetween contractions when we got there because I was so terrified but she made me feel at ease and I stopped feeling scared at all. And she was just really caring and I felt really treated with respect by the staff as a whole.. So different from the 1st time round. I'd love to send a thank you card or something even though they will have forgotten me by this point but don't know if it's a normal thing to do?

I sent a card for each child. In the UK nurses and midwives can use thank you cards as part if their evidence needed to renew their registration.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

I don't think mine was as fast as yours rhi if I remember correctly what you wrote but it was pretty quick (2hours 40 mins with dd4) and that freaked me out enough. I ended up the hospital the day before to get checked for pains as I was worried I wouldn't get there in time otherwise.
As it turns out we did only make it there 35 minutes before he was born and it took us 10-15 minutes to walk down to maternity. I told everyone beforehand I was hoping to add at least an extra hour into labour and usually it's the other way around lol doesn't help our hospital is 30 minutes away and it took an hour or so to realise I was actually in labour.

Hope that it is the start of things for you and that it doesn't go to fast :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Good luck Rhi. I hope this is it for you. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Thank you mum2. Someone who understands Hahah. Usually people just laugh. I suppose it's hard when someone else may have had an awful 15 hour labour and you're like "I would have loved a few more hours" it's not likely they are going to give you much sympathy :haha: 

My hospital is about 30 mins give or take. The main road leading to it between our two towns has about 8 sets of traffic lights on it. So I'm desperate to avoid rush hour. When I was doing the school run I heard on the radio that there was an overturned lorry blocking it ATM... and I did think "well now I'm going to go into labour" ahaha :haha: sure its been cleared up by now though.

I do hope it does mean something although trying not to get my hopes set up too highly. Its been an emotional week already.


----------



## Tinky_82

Good luck Rhi. 
Teeny I'm so sorry you are frustrated I hope you get a bed soon. 
Tink I sent a thank you card to my community midwife and to the maternity ward. This time I'll be sending you the community midwife, the midwife who delivered Casey and the ambulance crew. I know they probably won't remember but I am so grateful for their care.


----------



## Boo44

Gorgeous photo Angel!! Beautiful children :cloud9:

Oh Rhi fingers crossed!

Teeny I hope everything gets going soon I feel for you xx

Pixie - I feel a bit the same. Like I'm so proud Arthur is 9lb but then everyone says oh he's 9lb at 7 weeks he's sooooo tiny! Add that to the fact he's still asleep more than he's awake and I feel a bit sad that these first weeks have been clouded by me worrying about stuff that I didn't have to worry about with the others! But he's so adorable and he'll get there in his own time I know xx


----------



## Boo44

Feels so funny that I had a quick delivery too! 41 mins after I arrived at hospital not realising I was in labour :cloud9: would do it all over again if I knew it could be like that xx


----------



## Starlight32

My labor was fairly long but I didn't mind it after I got the epi. I was in pre labor at home for about 24 hours but ctx were bearable and not very close. The worst part before hospital was probably 12 hours but that included going to get checked at ob office, driving there, checking in. I got epi 2 hours later then I was told to relax. Granted I could still feel pain, it was much more bearable with the epi! I was pushing about 6 hours later and that's when labor started sucking again. Pushing for almost five hours (for nothing!) was so physically and mentally exhausting.


----------



## mommyxofxone

I've thought about sending a thnak you to the staff for being so supportive as well but wasn't sure it was done so glad to read it is! 

Rhi I hope this is it for you!

Teeny omg I'm so sorry. I thought for sure you'd be sharing baby news :(

My labor had been around 8hrs from the time I was in the Hosp. And 5min apart bh. And then the twenty minutes of pushing that ripped me clean in two both upthe butt and up the hoo ha (omg my poor hoo ha)

Discharge over here finally seems more normal and I'm feeling pretty good. Ds has started wanting to be held most times too now but so used to that from dd but it is more difficult now that I have two! Chores take twice as long!

And I ant believe he's two weeks tomorrow! My goodness it's going so fast already


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Any news teeny?!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Good luck Rhi!


----------



## Becyboo__x

I lost my plug and the next morning I started getting period pains then that led to contractions.. 
I think this will be it for you :)!


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny and Rhi, hopefully your babies are on their way!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Well I'm having the best night I have had in weeks :haha: not even having any crotch pain!! This is sooo tormenting. 

I hope you're right becy! Fingers crossed =) 

ANd I hope they found teeny a bed and that's why we haven't heard back


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - I keep coming on here thinking this'll be the time you've gone into labour! I really hope it's not much longer for you!

I hope things are going well with Teeny, I hope they had a bed for you. :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Good luck Rhi!

Teeny I hope they found you a bed.

Tinkerbelle no-one minds getting a thank you card, even if it weren't normal! I didn't give cards to the delivery or postnatal staff, but I gave a card & a small gift to both my consultant & the midwife who cared for me antenatally. 

Tinky, I think you'd be surprised how well people remember :)

Trying power pumping tonight for bf'ing. I'm fairly sure that bf'ing isn't going to work for me this time - Róise is starting to refuse to latch sometimes - so i'll keep expressing for another few weeks & then it's going to have to be exclusive formula. I'm quite disappointed but it's just one of those things.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Awful and traumatic. So many problems but my daughter is here safe and sound. Xx


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig what is power pumping?

Teeny I'm sorry you've had such an awful experience. Congratulations on the birth of your baby girl. Does she have a name yet? I'm not sure if you've already mentioned it


----------



## AngelofTroy

Congratulations Teeny, I hope you are ok :hugs: I can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Teeny Weeny said:


> Awful and traumatic. So many problems but my daughter is here safe and sound. Xx

:hugs: sorry it was horrible. Glad you're both okay 
Congratulations !! !


Allllll byyyy myseellfff :haha: 

ABsolutely nada happening now. Can't believe it. Over a week of pain and cramping etc followed by plug loss. For it all to stop. :growlmad:


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations teeny I'm sorry it wasn't a good experience. Looking forward to seeing a pic of your daughter


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Congrats teeny! Sorry it was traumatic hope you're feeling okay :hugs: 

Aw rhi I was really expecting news from you today!!


----------



## karlilay

Congratulations Teeny <3


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations teeny, sorry it was traumatic :)


----------



## Boo44

Congratulations Teeny

Look at it this way Rhi - you're NEXT!!!


----------



## Lavochain

Bless you teeny! Congratulations! All the best and healing vibes. <3

Still no baby Rhi? You're obviously a very cosy person! :dohh:

I'm home with baby. After a while of debating whether or not I needed a blood transfusion they have let me go with just the iron tablets for now. I really hated the ward so I'm not disappointed, just terrified that I'm going to get everything wrong. Rupert has been having only expressed colostrum as he wont latch well, my milk is in today so I'm hoping that I can get on with breastfeeding but it is already causing me anxiety, I'm hoping the community midwife will help put my mind at rest but I don't have a clue what I'm doing. :nope:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> I'm end of June and always go alllll the way over (the whole two weeks) so you can all prepare to "listen". To my daily moaning haha. What usually happens is everyone else in the groups has their baby about four weeks before me and I'm just sat talking to myself cos everyone off busy with their babies haha :haha:



I wrote that in April :haha: always me lol . Well least I'm consistent :dohh: 

Lovely weather outside..... I'm honestly raged that I lost my plug and nothing has happened. :shrug:


----------



## Becyboo__x

Congratulations teeny 
Sorry it was traumatic :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aww Rhi you predicted it!! Enjoy the sunshine (we are all stuck in the shade with our newborns! :wink:)


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Sunshine?! What sunshine? It's been hammering down all stupid day. 

Rhi I really wanted your prediction to be wrong :hugs: maybe it's the calm before the storm?the day my waters went I was feeling so much better than I had in ages! 

G has started growing into the things we bought for her - it's like she's starting to look like our baby :haha: I'm very grateful for all the things that were passed on or bought for us but there was a LOT of pink :haha: 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/20160702_115716_zpsjsmdbbg2.jpg


----------



## AngelofTroy

What a gorgeous outfit and beautiful girl! Micah chooses Juni's clothes most days but we are going to a wedding ceremony later so she is wearing a dress! I will take a photo later :)


----------



## Starlight32

Squig, I understand your disappointment. You were able to breastfeed for a decent amount of time though. I only exclusively breast feed while in the hospital. I had to use formula after discharge because of her discharge weight. You are doing a great job <3

Teeny, oh no, sorry to hear it was awful :(. Glad your baby is safely here.

Rhi, how much longer will they let you go before induction?


----------



## Squig34

Teeny congratulations on the birth of your little girl but I'm sorry to hear it was so traumatic :hugs:

Well Rhi it's July now so baby will be here soon regardless! I'm sorry it's been such a long wait for you!



Lil_Pixie said:


> Squig what is power pumping?

Basically you pump for 5-10 minutes every half hour (for a while, not all day!) - the number of times is more important than the interval apparently plus pp mimics how babies feed (a bit) - in short bursts, often. It did seem to help this morning, I was leaking all over the place ;) that will be easier for me as I typically have a bit more time early morning & at night. The next challenge will be getting up to do a night pump...
Georgia is lovely! :)


----------



## Boo44

If it makes you feel any better Rhi it's absolutely pouring down with rain here today x


----------



## Starlight32

Wow I just realized it's no longer June!

Rhi, you will definitely have your baby this month! Lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Teeny Weeny said:
> 
> 
> Awful and traumatic. So many problems but my daughter is here safe and sound. Xx
> 
> :hugs: sorry it was horrible. Glad you're both okay
> Congratulations !! !
> 
> 
> Allllll byyyy myseellfff :haha:
> 
> ABsolutely nada happening now. Can't believe it. Over a week of pain and cramping etc followed by plug loss. For it all to stop. :growlmad:Click to expand...

oh rhi i'm sorry, sounds like what kept happening to me i must've lost bloody show a few weeks in a row, and nothing ever happened. i got so tired of getting my hopes up. :( i hope baby doesn't make you wait much longer. 



Teeny Weeny said:


> Awful and traumatic. So many problems but my daughter is here safe and sound. Xx

i'm so sorry teeny, hoping for a speedy recovery and healing. can't wait to see photos.


----------



## Lavochain

Our breastfeeding journey is over before it has begun. Rupert has lost too much weight since birth and although they have said I can keep going with the breastfeeding but with top ups, I'm going to formula. I've been sitting here for over an hour crying, feeling like a failure. They basically sat me on the ward and no one supported me for over two days as they were busy. I was waking every 2 hours to syringe tiny amounts of colostrum and they said it was ok- clearly it wasn't! Pointless rant, feel free to ignore it but I feel like a bad mum.


----------



## Lavochain

Lil_Pixie said:


> Sunshine?! What sunshine? It's been hammering down all stupid day.
> 
> Rhi I really wanted your prediction to be wrong :hugs: maybe it's the calm before the storm?the day my waters went I was feeling so much better than I had in ages!
> 
> G has started growing into the things we bought for her - it's like she's starting to look like our baby :haha: I'm very grateful for all the things that were passed on or bought for us but there was a LOT of pink :haha:
> 
> https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/20160702_115716_zpsjsmdbbg2.jpg

What a beautiful little girl she is! <3 So stylish!


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Ohhh lavo :hugs: you're not a failure! Why not go ahead with the top ups whilst pumping etc to build up your supply? Sorry I'm not much help. But someone else will know what to do. Lots of girls in here seem pretty clued up ! Either way what ever you do you are not a bad mum :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

lavo so sorry. if you still want to try bfing you could continue to pump to get your supply going and that way you dont have to give up completely.

However if you have made your decision to go with formula stick with it and dobt feel guilty. I destroyed myself the first time because I couldnt do it and it wasnt worth it.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh lavo :hugs: As joey said if you want to continue its not too late - it's awful that you didn't get the support in hospital where it was really needed, but there is support out there. 

As joey said though if formula is the way to go for you don't ever feel bad about that :hugs: easier said than done I know, especially with the post birth hormones, but you're doing a super job and Rupert will thrive, well fed and we'll loved regardless :hugs:


----------



## Squig34

Lavo I'm sorry to hear that. I understand at least some of how you feel because it's similar to what happened with me - I was very keen to bf too but they put Róise on formula the day after she was born. I struggled with getting her to latch, despite seeking lots of support after I left hospital (like you, I didn't get enough support in there) & now she's starting to refuse the breast (in addition to a poor latch although she was getting milk, but still needing top ups, so what really is the point?) so it doesn't look like I will be able to bf either. I hope to pump for this month at least to give her ebm, but longer term I don't feel it's feasible & i'm annoyed & disappointed about it too. It's not your fault though & you aren't a failure. All the effort you made to give Rupert your colostrum has already given him a great start (the hospital didn't even help me with that, which I'm very annoyed about now - I didn't really register it at the time but they knew I was trying to bf & should have known they could help - I didn't know about hand expressing & syringe feeding) :hugs:


----------



## Lavochain

Thanks so much for the support, it really helps to hear. I may try to express some as has been suggested, so that he at least gets some of the benefit but agree that this probably isn't going to be feasible for long. Really sorry to hear about Roise squig, I can't believe that they didn't help you with the colostrum as even ff mums from the offset are encouraged to give it in a lot of hospitals. The community midwife who came was lovely and said that the wards are more often than not supportive enough of new mums. I've got a breastfeeding advisor coming out on Monday but he just won't latch for longer than two seconds so we will see. 

As a positive he is a very alert and inquisitive baby, other than the weight loss he is healthy and hopefully these feeds will help him gain some before they next weigh him. It made me break down when she mentioned that if he had have been smaller then he would have had to go to the hospital. I was there for 3 days and they didn't even suggest top ups to me!


----------



## joeybrooks

squig im sorry to hear that. as I said I got great support and I couldnt for the life of me hand express the colostrum so they done it for me then got me the pump when I milk was in. if it wasnt for that I wouldnt still be doing it. its unfair that you were on the exact same ward and didnt get the help you needed.


----------



## vaniilla

Checking in for Rhi updates! 

I'm sorry to all the ladies struggling with bf and formula :hugs: we're pretty much exclusively on formula now and I'm pretty sure I've got a blocked duct (sore lump on my boob) but I'm not letting myself feel guilty this time, she's happy and her weight is doing well, she was 15g off her birth weight yesterday and I'm focusing on that rather than my experience with bf. I know it's hard when you really have your heart set on breastfeeding but they will still thrive and be healthy :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I'm here. Fed up. Nothing going on. Still can't believe I lost my plug and then nothing! Even google told me I should go into labour ...stupid Dr google. :haha:


----------



## Tinky_82

Rhi I didn't go into 'proper' labour until 4 days after loosing my plug and having a bloody show so hopefully it'll happen soon for you.


----------



## Starlight32

Lavo, I had the same feelings about breast feeding. I still do actually. You're not alone. Rationally, I do believe formula is best for my baby and for my sanity as she was losing too much weight with breast milk and I like to monitor her supply because of that (know how many oz she has per day). Ironically I saw about 4 or 5 lactation consultants at the hospital (pretty sure I saw one every day I was in the maternal child unit). All they said was her latch was great just keep it up, but I think she just couldn't stay awake long enough or would get frustrated and cry... waking her up constantly was a battle I just couldn't bear to face anymore and none of their advice to keep her awake seemed to work (nor would I want to do it long term).


----------



## mommyxofxone

I think however you feed your littles, formula or bf doesn't matter. Are they happy and healthy? Nothing else matters &#128150;


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I completely agree but it does make me feel really sad when people want to bf but are let down by not receiving the support they needed right away. In the early days it's much harder than ff and the help and support should be consistent across all areas. 

I was so lucky with both kids that the help I received in hospital meant that we had no feeding issues by the time we were discharged. The feeding specialist I saw this time was pushy and got some people's backs up which isn't nice but for me it was what I needed - pumping on in NICU/SCBU was a bit much for me and I hated it. If she hadn't been more scary than the situation I may have backed down from it lol


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I've just had the MW give baby girl a formula top up. She weighs 9lb 6oz and was crying for hours tonight. I think she is just hungry. I can't wait for my milk to come in but for the first time ever one of my babies has had a top up. 
I'm not entirely sure how I feel about it. But if it wasn't for you ladies and the discussions we have I never would have thought about topping up with formula whilst i wait for my milk. 

Good luck Rhi, I hope baby comes soon. Xx

I'm sorry there are no personal catch ups. I'm in the hospital until probably Monday and struggling with the pain after an emergency c section. 
Once I'm home and recovering better I will write my horrible birth story. How I went from a 2 hr homebirth previously to a 13 hr emergency section defies belief. :-( xx


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, so sorry to hear about the c section :(. I hope the pain becomes more manageable. Wishing you a speedy recovery <3


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Woke up twice last night. Once in agony. With back pains and that awful familiar "I need to go and I need to go now feeling" as in the toilet lol. Felt almost confused from the pain at one point and nearly threw up. I was basically confused from waking up in so much pain... but it lasted a grand total off 15 mins!! 

WOKe up again at 3am shaking with adrenaline. Teeth chattering etc. Took my bp and it was up for me but by no means high. This lasted a while before I managed to fall asleep again. 

I think its safe to say all these stop starts and nights of pain have turned me into a nervous wreck ! =(


----------



## Squig34

Rhi that's awful. You're going to be completely exhausted before this baby even arrives :( :hugs:

Teeny, it sounds like something went very badly wrong for you. Glad you & baby girl made it through & wishing you a speedy recovery from the c-section - mentally &physically :hugs:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Rhi, you poor thing. At least I didn't have anything whilst waiting so no false starts or teasing. I really hope baby girl appears soon as I know the wait is agony. Xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

To make things worse I'm basically housebound at this point as I can't walk more than a few steps. I'm not sure how it's possible for the baby to be this low and for nothing to happen. I'm probably like 6cms lmao. My son has Tuesday off for the teachers strike and I'm actually debating not sending him in on Monday either just because I seriously can't manage the drive to and from =( it's the lifting my two year old in and out the car that does me in =( 

Oh well sweep on Wednesday. Fingers crossed!!! 

Teeny :hugs: sorry u needed a section!


----------



## vaniilla

Teeny - I'm really sorry that labour was so traumatic , I wish you a very speedy recovery :hugs:

Rhi - that's horrendous, I think given all the problems you're having they should have offered you a sweep sooner, I hope it gets things going for you. Is there anyone that can do the school run for you even just a few days? :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

I agree vanilla but they wouldn't even entertain the idea when I mentioned it. Oh well. Eh. Unfortunately not; literally everyone else has to go to work. My sister is home from uni but doesn't drive and she is the whole other side of town. 

On a more positive note. I think my stomach might explode hahah... my youngest was 9lb. And I know bump size isn't really any indication of baby size but I have never had such a bump ! Yikes! Probably because it's my third though. I'm only 5ft mind so I'm very much a weeble right now :haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG3361.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Your bump is lovely Rhi. Xx

At least by Wednesday, if baby girl hasn't come you'll know how dilated you are honey. I'm sure she'll just pop out in a flash.


----------



## Lavochain

Sorry to hear that you had to have a section teeny, I hope that your recovery is speedy. <3

I can't believe that they've made you wait this long Rhi, considering how uncomfortable you are! I definitely feel for you as I was getting to that point myself. I know that I wasn't lucky to have developed the pre eclampsia but at least it made them do something for me!

Rupert seems to be better for the formula feeds. He is just about taking 60ml at each feed, although it is taking an age at times as he is lazy! He is a really alert baby but once he is asleep it is difficult to get him to cooperate.


----------



## Starlight32

Hannah has been having a lot if spit up. Any advice? She only has four outfits at the moment so it's difficult.


----------



## karlilay

Has she got reflux starlight?


----------



## AngelofTroy

I need to sit down and read the past 2 days properly, I am so behind! We went to a wedding and a birthday party yesterday so we were v busy. 

We had our last midwife visit today! :happydance: Juniper (finally) gained 160g in 5 days! :happydance: So is only 34g off her birth weight now.

To those struggling with breastfeeding, we had an awful start even with tons of support in place. (Because of Micah's weight gain probs early on I insisted on referrals for Juniper before she was even born). If you still feel like breastfeeding is what you want then ask for a referral to an infant feeding specialist. But if not then my son thrived on a mix of formula and bf, formula is such an importa


----------



## mommyxofxone

so sorry teeny :( thinking of you and hoping you recover quickly

rhi omg i HATE the starts and stops!!!!!! i hope baby comes soon!


----------



## Starlight32

Karli, I'm not sure but her one month appt is next week so I'm going to ask the pediatrician about it.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Sorry you had a section teeny hope recovery is nice and speedy for you X 

That's fab about junipers weight gain angel! 

Hang in there rhi not long to go at all! 

Afm I'm so tired, Henry just doesn't really sleep at the moment. He was crying and cluster feeding solidly from 8pm to midnight last night. Then even once he went down he was up every couple of hours for feeds until 7:30am when he decided he was up get the day and again wanted to cry and be constantly on and off the boob all morning! Doesn't help my eldest is suddenly going through a phase of constant tantrums and bad behaviour and also woke up twice in the night screaming for me. We went out for a few hours and typically Henry napped soundly the whole time!


----------



## Lavochain

Rupert has had a few occasions of vomiting Starlight, he seems to bring up whole feeds when he does it too! It doesn't always seem to be caused by positioning as it has happened when we've kept him upright.

I'm so tired and headachey, I'm going to book a doctors appointment tomorrow as I don't think that the iron tablets are working very well. Thank goodness that this little one is an angel, we really seem to be getting somewhere with the formula.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 42.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Boo44

I agree BF or FF who cares! 

I had plenty of BF support in hospital but due to his prematurity Arthur lost a lot of weight and was having low blood sugars. The midwife there explained it to me like dory does, that they are quick to suggest top ups with formula but to view it as a medicine - it will get their blood sugars up and make them more alert and interested in feeding which is easier to try and get them to BF. She said often babies who are topped up take to BF better and quicker. That made me feel better and I managed to get to the stage of BFing him with expressed milk top ups (something I had NEVER done!) until he was a month old. But I chose to stop and move to formula and we are all v happy with that. I really think it's a personal decision. Pixie is right though, people who WANT to only BF not receiving help in hospital is really sad xx

Thinking of you Rhi!

Amazing weight gain Angel I didn't realise Juni isn't at her birthweight yet, so glad they discharged you, the midwives refused to discharge us until Arthur was at his birthweight and it caused me a load of stress!


----------



## Squig34

Gorgeous pic Lavo!

Great news on Juni's weight gain Angel :)

No craic here, busy day as we went to church this morning & everybody wanted to see our little girl & then we had 2 sets of visitors this afternoon. It's been nice though. Baby girl had an epic nap this afternoon because she was in my arms. It's so hard to settle her in her crib, but hopefully this will be a short-lived phase!

Starlight, of it's reflux, you should be able to get something to thicken the formula.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Has anyone switched to using baby wipes yet? Shops are all shut as it is Sunday night and we are almost out of cotton wool :dohh: OH pointed out that we have tons of wipes upstairs. Is 3 weeks too early?


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, that sound stressful! Do they ever start sleeping through the night?? Hannah was up to fed then wouldn't go back down!

Lavo, spit ups doesn't seem to depend on positioning here either! She will do it when I have her upright but she sometimes will wait until I lay her down too. 

We gave been using baby wipes since leaving the hospital (the hospital just provided napkins we had to wet). I didn't know wipes shouldn't be used right away although I admit I hate the chemicals in them and wash with warm water down there well during bath time.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We have and we did when we left hospital
We used water wipes for a week or two but hen switched to regular wipes


----------



## mum22ttc#3

We used wipes after leaving the hospital too. I've been using sensitive ones so far and had no problems :)


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Waters broke 7.30 and baby Alice was born at 8.30
Made it to the hospital as I started to push! 
Three good pushes and she was out =) 
8Lb 8. No stitches etc. Just waiting on the baby Dr then we can go home! =)
 



Attached Files:







received_10209873033531358.jpg
File size: 33.2 KB
Views: 17


----------



## mommyxofxone

Omg congrats rhi!!!!! So happy to hear it! And that you made it lol!!

And they had us just do baby wipes from the beginning here? Nothing else


----------



## Becyboo__x

We've used wipes since day 1 .. 
Sensitive/fragrance free ones ..

We switched formulas last few days and I think it's helped a lot she's a lot better anyway bar having excess amount of bum wind :lol: I can't believe a tiny person can be so loud trumping! :haha:! 

1 month old already time flys!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Waters broke 7.30 and baby Alice was born at 8.30
> Made it to the hospital as I started to push!
> Three good pushes and she was out =)
> 8Lb 8. No stitches etc. Just waiting on the baby Dr then we can go home! =)

Yay!

Huge congratulations Rhi!!
She's beautiful well done :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Omg congrats rhi! She's gorgeous X


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Congratulations Rhi!!! I'm so happy for you, what a great weight and no stitches etc. Glad one more person got a positive birth experience (although a little quicker than I'm sure you'd like!) She's so beautiful. Welcome to the party baby Alice :cloud9:


----------



## Boo44

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Waters broke 7.30 and baby Alice was born at 8.30
> Made it to the hospital as I started to push!
> Three good pushes and she was out =)
> 8Lb 8. No stitches etc. Just waiting on the baby Dr then we can go home! =)

Yay Rhi!! So she did come earlier than the others did, so happy for you! Congratulations and well done X 

Becy which formula are you using now and which were you using before? What was wrong with Sydney? X


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yayyyyyyyyyyyy!!! Congratulations Rhi, she is beautiful!!


----------



## Starlight32

Rhi, congrats <3 she finally made an appearance! And not too far from June lol


----------



## Squig34

Wow Rhi, after making you wait so long with all those pains, she was in a hurry to get out! Congratulations, Alice is gorgeous! Great head of hair & glad you didn't tear :)

Becy, Sydney is beautiful! 

Angel, it's a bit late now but we only use wipes occasionally - I did use them initially but her bum got very red & sore looking so I stopped. However I think that was due to not drying her off after using wet wipes & then putting a nappy on. A tip from someone else is to rinse the wipes in warm water before you use them if you're concerned about chemicals. I probably won't use them consistently for another couple of months but I suppose it'll depend on the nappies too!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol it looks like we're all checking in on our night feeds :haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Bloody hell.... the after pains. Whyyy! Ouchhh...


----------



## Boo44

Haha pixie yes it was our night feed!

Arthur is very shuffly and unsettled around 5.30/6ish these days anybody know what i can do about that?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Lol I was checking in on my night feeds. Been up and down about ten times with Henry last night. And my boobs feel all sore and swollen like the start of mastitis but it can't be because he's been draining them all night? 

Can sympathise re the after pains rhi, I think mine were worse than my actual labour!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Boo44 said:


> Rhi_Rhi1 said:
> 
> 
> Waters broke 7.30 and baby Alice was born at 8.30
> Made it to the hospital as I started to push!
> Three good pushes and she was out =)
> 8Lb 8. No stitches etc. Just waiting on the baby Dr then we can go home! =)
> 
> Yay Rhi!! So she did come earlier than the others did, so happy for you! Congratulations and well done X
> 
> Becy which formula are you using now and which were you using before? What was wrong with Sydney? XClick to expand...

We was using cow and gate I only used that because I did with my son and had no problems .. But I know each baby is different, now we changed to Sma pro .. I didn't know which to use I don't really know much about which is better :shrug: 

She basically had stomach pain and colic as far as I know midwifes I saw after having her didn't know anything or didn't really know what to tell me just says to see a doctor to get prescribed milk if it continued but I didn't think it needed to go to that .. Just seemt the other milk was upsetting her stomach.. 

She gets her wind up no problem .. It seems to be more stomach and going for poos so likely constipation it was the opposite her going all the time but changed to her crying and straining :nope: we used colief drops which helped but now just on the Sma milk with nothing added seems a lot better anyway x


----------



## Starlight32

Lol yep second nightly feed here. First one was my prior post. 

She went 5 hours before her first feed! Fed at 615pm and then at 11pm (went down to sleep at 730pm). I was hoping her second feed wold be at 3am or 4am but that was hoping for too much lol she woke at 245am and seemed pretty hungry. 

Fingers crossed she goes back to sleep. Holding her upright now.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Last night my tiny terrorist wouldn't go to sleep till 11pm. She got up for a feed at 2am and then up for the day at 4.30 and has just gone back to sleep at 8am the little witch :haha: 

How are you doing Rhi? Are you home?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Juniper cluster feeds until at least 11 every night! She usually goes down nearer midnight then wakes at 3/4am and then sleeps til 7ish.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgie usually goes to bed at 9ish. But she normally falls flat out asleep before I've even put her in bed and list night she was so grumbly and unsettled :shrug:


----------



## Teeny Weeny

A huge congratulations Rhi. She is gorgeous. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

You at home yet rhi? X 

Haven't had a good start to the day, I went to bed early with Henry to attempt getting at least a tiny bit more sleep so DH stayed up and sorted out DS1 ect. I was up constantly through the night last night barely got a few hours sleep then went downstairs this morning with Henry still screaming and he hadn't bothered tidying the kitchen last night and it was an absolute disgusting state. Sounds stupid but just really annoyed me because he just sat there last night watching TV or whatever ignoring it then went up to bed for his full nights sleep knowing full well he was going to leave it all for me to do in the morning when in shattered with a pounding headache. So started the day with a big argument before he went to work. Sorry just needed to vent somewhere!


----------



## Tinky_82

Congratulations Rhi she's beautiful. Sorry about the after pains - I was told to alternate paracetamol and ibuprofen


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry about DH Tink I don't think they do it on purpose - they just generally don't think about stuff like that. 
Casey was really unsettled last night I think he's really struggling with wind.


----------



## Boo44

Becy that's what Arthur is like, straining and crying with his bowels, he only goes every 48hrs but it's normal consistency and not hard. I've changed him to HiPP as its supposed to be gentle on the tummy. I'm taking him to Drs this am as he's had conjunctivitis all weekend and it hasn't gone with the usual cooled boiled water bathing it, so I think he needs drops its yellow all down his cheek now! Im going to mention the straining and see what they say xx


----------



## vaniilla

Rhi - Congratulations! :dance: What a speedy delivery, I'm glad you made it to the hospital on time :flower:

Becy - gorgeous photo, I love her little dress :cloud9: Happy 1 month to Sydney :)


DD has a lot of short sleeve tops and shortie rompers for when she's a little older but I'm worried about her getting cold in them :dohh: please tell me I'm not the only one with these silly worries!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I worry too vaniila! Juni has tons of lovely summer stuff but it just isn't that warm. I also worry about the sun :dohh: My son is an october birthday so he didn't wear sun cream until he was probably 8+ months? I feel like sun cream is a lot of chemicals for newborn skin but obviously I don't want her to burn, I keep her covered and in the shade as much as I can but I do worry.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have lots of summery things too but it's not been warm enough at all, I don't think I will worry about him wearing then if we have some super warm heat waves though. Although going being a June baby lots of people bought us newborn size summer outfits that I don't think he will get the chance to wear now! 

What size clothes are everyone's babies in? Henrys newborn stuff is starting to look very snug and just about perfectly fits so I think another week or so and he will be too big for them but I've tried his 0-3 stuff and it's massive!


----------



## vaniilla

Summer has been pants this year, I was grateful when I was pregnant and permanently sweaty/roasting but I'd like some summer now :haha: I'm glad it's not just me worrying about clothes, they seemed like a good idea in the shop :dohh: I've bought some child's farm sun cream which is supposed to have minimal chemicals.

Tink - she's in new baby/7.5lb clothes which fit her snugly now, newborn fits a bit loosely and 0-3 completely swamps her which typical, is what most of her clothes are!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Juniper is too long for most newborn now but 0-3 still looks big. We have some "up to 1 month" which is perfect now.


----------



## Starlight32

Tinkerbelle, that is so annoying! I would be upset too. 

I worry about sun too. But also heat instead of cold because it's been in the 80s here. I want to take her out for walks but it's either too sunny or too hot! I don't think spf is recommended for babies under six months.

Hannah's already in 3-6 month clothes! Lol she was wearing them at three weeks instead of three months. We had a lot of newborn and 0-3 month thongs she never wore. Most were gifts though.


----------



## Squig34

Róise strains a lot too but it doesn't mean a poo. & she goes a couple of times a day with normal consistency, so I don't know what the problem is.
We're changing over to a heavier formula at night (we've been using aptamil) to see if she'll sleep longer - I've been up since 4.50am. Going to shower then hopefully nap before massages at 2pm!
Róise is now outgrowing the newborn/first size/up to one month stuff - because of her legs! Still turning the arms up! She also has about 350million short sleeve vests for 0-3 months because I'm an idiot & thought I didn't have many, so I got more & exchanged smaller ones for that size. No way she'll manage to wear them all! I put leggings/socks/cardis on as necessary so she can wear all the cute summer stuff. I've washed everything so tags are all off. People gave us so much!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgie is just going into newborn size. She's long enough but some things look like a sack of spuds because she's too skinny. 

I've been worried about summer clothes too but she's got a Romper on today. I'll put a cardy on her and a blanket on her legs if we go out but it's so sunny today she needed cooler clothes. 

As for suncream I won't put any on her till next summer. For this year we'll just keep her in the shade or covered up. 

https://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee367/jaclynford13/Mobile%20Uploads/2016-07/20160704_100719_zps0pwai2la.jpg


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Congratulations rhi, she's beautiful.

Tink- Arthur is in up to 1 month but I can't see it lasting much longer, he fills it out in length pretty well at the moment. I haven't tried him in 0-3 months yet so not sure how they will fit. 
I did put him in 2 of his newborn outfits yesterday but he is to long for them. :)


----------



## karlilay

Boo and Beccy, Poppy is the same with the straining ect. I have no idea what it is because it sounds like she's constipated but defiantly isn't. I wish it was safer to lay them on their fronts to sleep because she really loves being layed on her front when her tummy hurts. 

Congratulations Rhi! She is gorgeous. Welcome Alice!

Poppy is in 'Upto a month' she's been wearing rompers for weeks, which are my favourite. They seem to last forever because of the lack of arms and legs. I just put a cardi on if it's colder :)



This one is from Sainsburys :)


----------



## Lavochain

This thread moves so quickly! 

Rhi, congratulations. I'm genuinely delighted to have seen the news! :happydance:

Rupert has gained 100g since Saturday so is now back within the normal % for weight loss. He still hasn't had a poo but he isn't in pain so we have a GP appointment tomorrow just in case he doesn't go today.


----------



## Starlight32

Hannah seems to grunt and strain too. She's recently only been pooping every 48 hours so I am a bit concerned. However, her poops are normal consistency and the pediatrician acted like it was no big deal. I'm going to ask again next week at her one month appt.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia grunts and strains all day, I don't think it has anything to do with discomfort and I've noticed it's reduced a lot so I just assumed it's a newborn thing. She used to grunt all night long but over the weeks it's got less and less. 

Lavo that's an excellent gain! Georgia didn't poo for a full week but the Dr's weren't concerned, although they did give her a suppository.


----------



## Lavochain

I love romper a too! It isn't vey warm I agree but that can always be remedied with a cardigan or blanket I feel. Rupert is in mostly up to 1month clothing, it is slightly baggy but he is quite long so it fits rather well. I didn't buy any newborn as they told me he was going to be a monster baby, so the legs will have to be baggy for now.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Wow Juniper poos at least 10 times a day! Is that weird?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Georgia poops pretty much every nappy change. I think it's pretty standard for bf babies


----------



## mommyxofxone

Boo44 said:


> Haha pixie yes it was our night feed!
> 
> Arthur is very shuffly and unsettled around 5.30/6ish these days anybody know what i can do about that?

noticed ds gets super unsettled around those times too. doesn't want food, just is unsettled! it's frustrating at times!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Lol I was checking in on my night feeds. Been up and down about ten times with Henry last night. And my boobs feel all sore and swollen like the start of mastitis but it can't be because he's been draining them all night?
> 
> Can sympathise re the after pains rhi, I think mine were worse than my actual labour!

is he draining all the milk? do you have any spots that are hard? you may have to do a different position so he can empty it all, it's definitely possible to have mastitis in one spot on the boob! i usually do a football hold position if i'm having trouble getting a spot to loosen, usually that's all it takes is a change.

I didn't have any afterpains? with either? i was told they were going to be bad and i never got any... could i just not have felt them with the ibuprofen? 



vaniilla said:


> Rhi - Congratulations! :dance: What a speedy delivery, I'm glad you made it to the hospital on time :flower:
> 
> Becy - gorgeous photo, I love her little dress :cloud9: Happy 1 month to Sydney :)
> 
> 
> DD has a lot of short sleeve tops and shortie rompers for when she's a little older but I'm worried about her getting cold in them :dohh: please tell me I'm not the only one with these silly worries!

oh please def not just you! you should see me in the middle of the night, occasionally he'll pee througha diaper and i'll have to change everything, and i flip out and must pull out 15 different things and nothing seems 'good enough' so i throw them on the floor. when i come in the next morning i feel pretty ridiculous!!! doesn't stop it happening though lol.


----------



## mommyxofxone

afm things are going decent, some nights are better than others.

but i have such an issue with my let down. it's so fast, it SHOOTS out, and i choke him a bit. i feel terrible. i had the same problem with dd but for some reason i'm freaking out worse this time. anyone have any good tips? i used to have to let down in a towel before hand with her, but this one doesn't always just let down so easy. he keeps trying to deal with it and i feel awful.


----------



## Tinky_82

mommyxofxone said:


> afm things are going decent, some nights are better than others.
> 
> but i have such an issue with my let down. it's so fast, it SHOOTS out, and i choke him a bit. i feel terrible. i had the same problem with dd but for some reason i'm freaking out worse this time. anyone have any good tips? i used to have to let down in a towel before hand with her, but this one doesn't always just let down so easy. he keeps trying to deal with it and i feel awful.

Mommy I have the exact same issue and feel terrible too - he comes on and off the breast a lot at the start and I think it's responsible for giving him wind but don't know what to do to help him.


----------



## mommyxofxone

tinky same thing! by early morning he's all upset i think because he can't get all the gas out. he poots up a storm through the night and he's SO hard to burp at night sometimes!!! i don't know why, must be me and not really him as i don't have as much trouble during the day, maybe i'm just that tired. :(


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Mommy yes it's only in a certain section of each boob like that part hasn't got emptied? I'll try what you've advised x


----------



## Starlight32

Happy 4th of July to the US ladies here <3 fingers crossed the fireworks don't wake our little ones tonight! There were some pretty loud ones last night but Hannah slept through them. I did not.. They were late too, around 10pm!


----------



## Boo44

Wow busy thread here today!!

Hope Alice is settling in nicely at home and her big brothers like her :)

We are exactly the same as Angel said - newborn are too short now, up to 1 month is just about OK, but 0-3 is ridiculously big so I don't know what to put him in lol!

Oh pixie Georgia is so adorable! Looooove the outfit 

Angel BF babies poo all the time! Or lots of them do anyway. A had every nappy dirty when I was bfing

So glad al the other babies are straining too makes me feel it must be normal. I mentioned it to the GP and she just felt his tummy said he wasn't constipated and said it was normal. I told her I'm anxious about reflux and she reassured me and said there were no signs at the moment. 
Karli - I feel reassured that poppy still strains despite gaviscon because that suggests the straining might not be her reflux :thumbup:


----------



## karlilay

Its nice to be able to pop in here and hear about the other babies isnt it boo. Poppys doesn't seem tied into the reflux at all. It sounds like a belly ache. And she searches for a dummy, but when she has one she cries. I have given her some gripe water today and she's been fine. 

I used to give Zach 5ml of gripewater a day, every day, and it helped massively. 
I was wondering if Poppys issues are trapped wind. She seems to burp well, but even when i lay her down after a feed, she looks like shes still full of wind. Rolling eyes, smiles etc.


----------



## Boo44

Yes Karli I love having you lot here to check in with and its so good to see other babies the same age behaving exactly the same!

Even though I'm on my third and have millions of mummy friends, none of them have a baby the same age as Arthur so you lot are worth your weight in gold!

Yes I think Arthur is just windy too! He really squirms and cries out then I wind him and he's fine


----------



## Starlight32

Hannah does grunt/strain and sometimes I think it's poop related! She was doing it from 530am to 1030am this morning when she finally pooped.

Does anyone else's baby not like footed sleepers? I think they make her feel too confined. She loves to move!


----------



## mommyxofxone

I don't have any sleepers that fit! They're either too short or the right length yet doesn't fit his body size and looks like he's drowning in it

Tinkerbelle yes def try a different position sounds like it's not emptying all the way! How I got mastitis with my first. :(

And starlight I hear you- we had fireworks shot off by neighbors well after 11 last night and tonight will be much worse as it's actually the day of now!


----------



## joeybrooks

I love being able to check in with you all. I should also add that im starting to feel a bit better emotionally, thank god, it was tough fir a while.


----------



## vaniilla

Joey - I'm glad to hear you're feeling better :hugs:

We get a lot of straining and grunting too, she's been a little constipated the last few days which I think is causing it but sometimes we haven't got a clue and assume it's wind.

I think it's time someone started a baby group!


----------



## Squig34

Joey glad to hear you're starting to feel better.

Also I discovered that some Sure Start groups offer baby classes so i've contacted my local one to find out & also to ask if they're free. I'd love to take Róise to some.

Here is my gorgeous wee dote today!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20160704-WA0000.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig our sure start has tons of classes and groups. Some of them ask for a £1 donation but they're otherwise free. 

Róise is so beautiful!


----------



## Boo44

Squig it was at our local sure start tiny baby group that I met my mummy friends we all had babies within a month of each other and I first went when Jack was 5 weeks old. I didn't know anyone but neither did they and we became firm friends. We all still meet up every week we've all had more babies since then and they're my first port of call for mummy problems! I can't recommend it enough xx I think it was the equivalent of NCT friends for me as I never did NCT

Joey so happy to hear you're feeling a bit more on the up xx

Pixie it's so good to have you and dory here to empathise with the preemie stuff and fire questions to also :hug:


----------



## Boo44

Little dude today
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 45.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Starlight32

H is so fussy right now. Not sure what's the problem :(


----------



## vaniilla

Gorgeous photos :cloud9:

Starlight - I hope she settles soon :hugs:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sorry everyone. Been a blur of feeding and sleep deprivation :haha: will catch up soon. Hopefully! 
I'm off to murder my husband for snoring .... rarrr


----------



## Starlight32

She finally settled! And then let me sleep but I don't want to get my hope up that it will continue. Fed at 6pm. Bed at 7pm. Woke to feed again at 1230am (now lol).


----------



## Squig34

DH & i had massages yesterday & tired wouldn't be in it. I am exhausted today & that's after an early (ish) night & making DH get up to baby twice so I only got up at 6.10... better planning required in future! (DH is now deservedly sleeping. If he's not up, I won't wake him til 10 & only because we have visitors coming at 10.15!

Róise seems to have a fair bit of wind. She doesn't seem to have any real difficulty releasing it, but should I give her infacol before feeds anyway?

Boo lovely pic :)

Rhi, understandable! Hope you & Alice are doing well!


----------



## Boo44

Feeling like a new woman after 4 solid hour sleep followed by quick feed and MAJOR nappy then 3 hours solid sleep! :woohoo: which could have been much more but we had to set the alarm for the school run :|


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Sounds heavenly boo! Gives me something to look forward to! After I posted I Gave up on the bloody Moses basket and let baby sleep in bed. I managed a solid hour! I'm actually chuffed haha.I've now had four hours sleep since delivery... yikes. 
Hoping midwife comes out today she never showed yesterday. 

I'm sure other ladies here bedshare ? Just looking for reassurance I think . This was the only way my last baby would sleep also. But people are very negative about it I find .


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I am so jealous of all the sleep! Georgia went to bed at 10, got up for a feed at 1.30 and didn't go back to sleep till 4.30 :dohh: then up for the day at 6.30. Little witch! 

I'm being a really bad parent today and letting Xander have the day off school. There's a teachers strike on so his 4yo cousin is playing at our house today but he should be in school. He's only in nursery so doesn't actually need to go but it's still school - I feel like such a baddy, but I felt worse thinking Lola is playing with his toys all day and he's going to school lol. 

Boo I feel the same, I don't know any other preemie mums so I really appreciate having you guys to bounce things off of. G is 8 weeks old this week but she's still a complete floppy newborn :dohh: 

Arthur is beautiful! 

Squig I don't know about the infacol. I would have thought maybe not if she isn't struggling? When we gave it to Xander it worked for a while but then stopped having any effect so I'd maybe hold off in case you really need it later?


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Rhi, I have shared a bed with baby girl since the first day. I don't want to, but she just won't settle in the basket and I need sleep! She has slept so beautifully only waking once each night whilst in bed with me. I don't want to co sleep so I am going to try harder to get her to settle in her basket. But for now, I have had sleep and after my horrible experience and being awake for so long I'm just trying to catch up on sleep and feel human again. 

I'll try and do a proper catch up soon. I'm still reading all the time. Xx


----------



## Becyboo__x

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Sounds heavenly boo! Gives me something to look forward to! After I posted I Gave up on the bloody Moses basket and let baby sleep in bed. I managed a solid hour! I'm actually chuffed haha.I've now had four hours sleep since delivery... yikes.
> Hoping midwife comes out today she never showed yesterday.
> 
> I'm sure other ladies here bedshare ? Just looking for reassurance I think . This was the only way my last baby would sleep also. But people are very negative about it I find .

I don't fully bedshare Sydney has always been fine at night feeds then goes straight back in her cot to sleep she has a smaller cot not the bigger ones .. I gave up with Moses basket too after few days my son never liked it either .. But at about 5/6 if she stirs I have her in my bed because she doesn't settle again and she seems to with me .. 

Do what feels best for you anyway I'm not one to judge and others shouldn't it's your baby .. I understand all the negative comments about it but it's your choice c


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Rhi I read some guidelines about safe sleeping with a newborn like where to position them ect and I'm sure it said of you follow them then it's absolutely as safe as baby cot sleeping. 

I actually had an okay night last night, Henry only woke twice and just for feeds then fell straight asleep after. It's weird some nights will be like that then others he is up and down constantly. 

I'm worried I'm getting mastitis both boobs are huge and have painful lumps and nothing seems to have worked to get rid of them and I feel like I've got the flu this morning.


----------



## karlilay

Squig, I wouldn't bother with Infacol if she seems to burp ok. I had to give Infacol to my eldest because I would sit for 20 minutes at a time trying to get her to burp and it was murder. It's just another thing to remember when your going out otherwise ;)
Róise is beautiful. I love her outfit. &#10084;&#65039;

Arthur looks like he's filling out a bit Boo! He will overtake my little budda soon :D

Hope your recovering ok Teeny.

My kids are off today Pixie, we are meeting friends at the park later for a picnic and then taking them swimming at school as they have a pool and the parents run swim club. Hopefully that will shatter them. They're sat on Minecraft in their pants atm. 

Poppy wakes for food the same time every single night and has done for weeks, it makes me laugh because I wake up now if she doesn't and then she will wak e a couple of minutes after. Had a much better day yesterday and she slept well, Gripe Water is the magic solution I'm sure if it :D

How's everything going Rhi? How are the boys taking to their sister?


----------



## Dory85

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Sounds heavenly boo! Gives me something to look forward to! After I posted I Gave up on the bloody Moses basket and let baby sleep in bed. I managed a solid hour! I'm actually chuffed haha.I've now had four hours sleep since delivery... yikes.
> Hoping midwife comes out today she never showed yesterday.
> 
> I'm sure other ladies here bedshare ? Just looking for reassurance I think . This was the only way my last baby would sleep also. But people are very negative about it I find .

We bed share. She's only been in her crib twice but I'm happy with her in my bed because we did the same with my son and he transitioned fine. I LOVE bed sharing and being able to smell her head all night. She goes 3-4 hours between feeds overnight because she's so content.

Check out the Infant Sleep Information Source for guidelines on safe bed sharing. I believe there has not been 1 case of SIDS where all guidelines were followed, making it safer than a cot (co sleeping death normally refers to on the sofa which we all know is unsafe). I hate the scare mongering and misinformation out there. My brother lives in Singapore where they actively encourage bed sharing and think the western world is bonkers for our negative attitude towards it.


----------



## AngelofTroy

That is great Boo! Well done Arthur :) 

We tried to ditch the 11pm expressed milk top up last night and put her down earlier.. worst night so far! She just wouldn't settle after her 2.30am feed. I don't know if it was the earlier bedtime, the lack of bottle (only 30ml though) or something else entirely! She slept a lot yesterday too so might have been that... 

Anyway we have learnt not to change lots of things in one go as now we are stumped! :haha: Trying to decide what to go with tonight!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Juniper sleeps swaddled in her moses basket until whatever stage of the night I give in and cosleep :haha: Micah did the same at this age and still moved to a cot in his own room at 3 months old.


----------



## Lavochain

Just got back from the GP, I've got to go straight to A&E for a blood transfusion. The hospital should have never let me go apparently, but they just decided to take the chance. My levels were critical enough for a transfusion in hospital and they haven't risen at all despite the tablets. I feel totally failed. To top it all off Rupert has got to be seen by the paediatrician as he still hasn't pooed, his tummy feels soft but they don't want to take any chances. What the hell is going :cry:


----------



## vaniilla

Lavo - oh my goodness, I hope they're able to give you the transfusion asap :hugs: big hugs to you, I hope you and ds start to feel better soon, hopefully they'll be able to give him something for the constipation.

Rhi - we bedshared with DS, we can't now as we have a memory foam topper for the bed but we have a cosleeper attached to the bed and spend most night going between holding her and putting her back on her side on loop.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

:hugs: Lavo that's awful! What are your hb levels? They had a tizzy over giving me the second transfusion - apparently the haematology people don't like to give it up! 

Sorry about Rupert needing to see the Dr. They had Georgie checked over for the same thing but it was while she was in NICU and I wasn't there so I have no idea what they actually did :dohh: try not to worry hun they may just give him a suppository to grow things moving - and once Georgia had her first poo she's never had any issues since x


----------



## Tinky_82

Sorry Lavochain that sounds awful! I hope you both feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## joeybrooks

Lavo that is awful. I begged for a transfusion with hb levels of 7.5 but they refused. I hope they give you it quickly and you are feeling better soon. big hugs xx


----------



## Lavochain

Oh god what a nightmare. I've been walking around for over half an hour trying to find my unit, a student nurse took us to the other side of the building to the elderly assessment centre! I'm now in a waiting room full of people so not sure how long everything will take. Rupert is fine, they are just waiting for him to do a wee but his obs are perfect. I really want to be with him. If they hadn't have let us out then we wouldn't have been split up :( 

I'm sorry to hear that you girls had issues too. I can understand that blood is precious but it isn't giving it away when your iron levels are critical! My HB was 7 but dipped below and hasn't gone up since. They were supposed to take blood before I left but there were no doctors so they just decided to let us out with the tablets.


----------



## vaniilla

Lavo - I hope everything doesn't take too long. That's good news that his obs are really good, what will they do about his bowel movements?


----------



## joeybrooks

lavo that is awful. they took bloods everyday on me to make sure it was going up. so sorry you are away from Rupert, hopefully it wont be for long.


----------



## Lavochain

vaniilla said:


> Lavo - I hope everything doesn't take too long. That's good news that his obs are really good, what will they do about his bowel movements?

Hubby says that they think he is constipated but unsure of what they are doing next. He is waiting for yet another doctor I think. I'm glad they are being thorough with him, it is a very nice unit compared to the rest of the hospital. I tell no lies when I say that every corridor in A&E has people on trollies queuing. I have never seen anything like it.


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Oh Lavo, sorry to hear you are both back at the hospital. Hopefully it won't be too long before you get your transfusion. 
If it is constipation with Rupert, it can be resolved very easily. 
Thinking of you both. Xx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Thinking of you both lavo :hugs:


----------



## AngelofTroy

That sounds awful lavo, I hope you are both able to go home soon xx


----------



## mommyxofxone

Rhi_Rhi1 said:


> Sounds heavenly boo! Gives me something to look forward to! After I posted I Gave up on the bloody Moses basket and let baby sleep in bed. I managed a solid hour! I'm actually chuffed haha.I've now had four hours sleep since delivery... yikes.
> Hoping midwife comes out today she never showed yesterday.
> 
> I'm sure other ladies here bedshare ? Just looking for reassurance I think . This was the only way my last baby would sleep also. But people are very negative about it I find .

ugh i know those, i had that too after ds. i had like 4 hours sleep total from friday-monday. dh on the other hand had almost full nights. *******s.

i co sleep! didn't want to, we still try the rock and play but most mornings we're together as he decides it's time and he's not having it any other way. had the same thing with dd. however you can sleep is what i think is importnt. we can't be zombies and taking care of littles.



tinkerbelle93 said:


> Rhi I read some guidelines about safe sleeping with a newborn like where to position them ect and I'm sure it said of you follow them then it's absolutely as safe as baby cot sleeping.
> 
> I actually had an okay night last night, Henry only woke twice and just for feeds then fell straight asleep after. It's weird some nights will be like that then others he is up and down constantly.
> 
> I'm worried I'm getting mastitis both boobs are huge and have painful lumps and nothing seems to have worked to get rid of them and I feel like I've got the flu this morning.

call ob!!!! mastitis sucks!!!! try to keep the boobs drained even if hand expressing!



Lavochain said:


> Oh god what a nightmare. I've been walking around for over half an hour trying to find my unit, a student nurse took us to the other side of the building to the elderly assessment centre! I'm now in a waiting room full of people so not sure how long everything will take. Rupert is fine, they are just waiting for him to do a wee but his obs are perfect. I really want to be with him. If they hadn't have let us out then we wouldn't have been split up :(
> 
> I'm sorry to hear that you girls had issues too. I can understand that blood is precious but it isn't giving it away when your iron levels are critical! My HB was 7 but dipped below and hasn't gone up since. They were supposed to take blood before I left but there were no doctors so they just decided to let us out with the tablets.

im so sorry lavo! hope you two are sorted soon!


----------



## Squig34

That's awful Lavo, I hope you get your transfusion quickly & recover very soon. Poor little Rupert; hope they get him sorted asap too :hugs:


----------



## Boo44

Oh lavo you poor thing you will feel so much better after a transfusion :( hope Rupert is ok too xxx

I'm the same as becy, Arthur sleeps in his Moses basket really well but the slightest sign of him being unsettled around 5/6 and I just bring him in my bed. I'm certainly not against co sleeping but I did worry when he was small and early as I think the advice is to avoid bed sharing with a premature baby. Anyway he's bigger now so it's fine...

He is definitely filling out! He was 9lb 2oz last week I have to get him weighed this Friday. I want to know his length too. Nobody has ever measured it but I swear he's so long! 

I'm not sure how I feel about him getting his immunisations at exactly 8 weeks on the dot when adjusted age he will only be 3 weeks old. He seems a bit small. Especially because the new meningitis B one is supposed to be quite nasty. I definitely want him to have them all but am considering asking to delay them by a couple of weeks. Then I think better just getting them done. Pixie or Dory what do you think?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I had the same thought- G is 8 weeks this week too and her adjusted age is 1 week. I had considered delaying them but I saw a few babies have theirs in SCBU - including twins born at 24 weeks who weren't even at term yet. 

Tbh it's something I know so little about I'm happy to go with medical advice - plus the amount of drugs and things already introduced into her system when she had sepsis it seems silly for me to get precious about it now :shrug: Georgia's appointment is next Thursday so she'll be 9 weeks/2 corrected


----------



## lynnikins

hi ladies, sorry im useless at keeping up with this thread as you have probably noticed, things are going ok with me and Malachi, hes doing all the things he should be and some he probably shouldn't be doing for a few weeks yet lol I wrote up my birth story in my journal if you want to read it, https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-journals/830763-life-mum-many-57.html


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Oh lavo you poor thing you will feel so much better after a transfusion :( hope Rupert is ok too xxx
> 
> I'm the same as becy, Arthur sleeps in his Moses basket really well but the slightest sign of him being unsettled around 5/6 and I just bring him in my bed. I'm certainly not against co sleeping but I did worry when he was small and early as I think the advice is to avoid bed sharing with a premature baby. Anyway he's bigger now so it's fine...
> 
> He is definitely filling out! He was 9lb 2oz last week I have to get him weighed this Friday. I want to know his length too. Nobody has ever measured it but I swear he's so long!
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about him getting his immunisations at exactly 8 weeks on the dot when adjusted age he will only be 3 weeks old. He seems a bit small. Especially because the new meningitis B one is supposed to be quite nasty. I definitely want him to have them all but am considering asking to delay them by a couple of weeks. Then I think better just getting them done. Pixie or Dory what do you think?

I looked in to it because I felt similar but guidance is for then to still have them at 8 weeks. I'm so scared of meningitis after our experience so I'm in full support of the vaccine as early as is safe.


----------



## Starlight32

Joey, glad you're feeling better. 

Lavochain, hope you're doing OK now<3

Lynn, can't wait to read!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Where has my happy baby gone?! Juniper has suddenly become so unsettled and upset after feeds, she is also spitting up lots. Can reflux come on suddenly? I thought we had escaped it this time as she was so content until yesterday. :(


----------



## Squig34

I don't know if it can come on suddenly, Róise has always had it, but i would say that the past few days she is more distressed by it & is unsettled after feeds; maybe that's what has happened Juni? I bought some baby Gaviscon today to see if that helps - will get more on prescription next week when I see the doc if it does.

Does anyone else's baby lament in their sleep? Róise does it fairly frequently & it keeps us awake in case something is wrong (principally that she's been sick).


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, Hannah has been unsettled after feeds too recently and spitting up much more. I'm wondering if I'm mistakenly thinking she is hungry when she just wants to such for comfort? 

If anyone has any insight or suggestions about how to tell the difference between hunger and wanting to such for comfort, I could really use it! She spit up almost two entire feedings today. 

We have been feeding her about every two hours (three if she happens to be sleeping) during the day, and she usually takes 2 to 3 ounces each feeding (sometimes 1.5 but usually closer to 2 or 2.5 oz), totaling approx 25ish oz a day right now (it varies by day though). Does this sound like too much for a 4 weeks old?

Squig, sorry to sound so dumb but I'm not sure what you mean by lament. But Hannah makes so many noises in her sleep, and it keeps me up and also makes me wonder if she is hungry and needs a nightly feeding. Hers sound a lot like grunting or sighing. I try to not let her get to the point of crying so I usually try to feed her if I see/hear her stirring a lot. But with my confusion on whether she is hungry or not these days, I'm not sure what to think. I feel so lost and confused about what these noises mean :(


----------



## joeybrooks

giving Leo a dummy helped us to figure out what was hunger and what was comfort. If he is hungry he just keeps spitting the dummy out.


----------



## Starlight32

Hannah will only use a dummy for a few minutes then spit it out so that trick probably won't work for her.

She just went almost six hours between feedings again (another five hour sleep stretch!) and only ate 70ml. I don't want to keep offering the bottle and have her eat too much...


----------



## Squig34

Yeah Róise won't take a dummy either & she has learned that if she's in her crib & is grumbling & we test for hunger by giving her a finger to suck, we'll lift her if she sucked - she's not always actually hungry as she won't then eat. I didn't realise they could learn such things so early!

Starlight, the groaning & sighing is what I mean by lament. Often accompanied by sounds which could be vomiting - which is the main issue. She'll cry if there's a real problem but we don't want her to be covered in sick! However, it never is but you have to check anyway!


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Dd4 had reflux and we found that she over ate for comfort, she was having a lot more than 25 oz though, She was having roughly 3-4 oz's every 2 or so hours. I agree with joey, the best way we found to distinguish between the two was the dummy, the reflux was the only reason we introduced it. I'm not really sure what to suggest if Hannah won't take it though other than to maybe just try and perserver with it.
I'm not sure 25 oz is to much for a 4 week old though, Arthur is drinking 24-28oz a day at the moment which will probably increase a little the next few days as he has just gone up to 5oz rather than 4. My HV hasn't said it too much but I don't know, I can't remember what my others were eating at this stage apart from Dd4 and that was obviously because of the reflux. 

AFM- nothing much to say really, I took Arthur to the HV to be weighed and he's now 8lb 6oz (at 16 days), so up 12oz since birth. I'll probably take him back in two weeks and then she's booked his 6-8 week check up already for when we get back of holiday.
He's sleeping between 3-5 hours at night and pretty much goes the same throughout the day for feeds. I think he's quite a lazy baby as he does tend to still sleep a lot, he has maybe 2 hours awake in the morning, 1 at lunch time and two in the evening and apart from feeds he seems to sleep the rest. I'm sure my others didn't sleep as much. :)


----------



## AngelofTroy

I think I know why she was miserable yesterday, Juniper got very hot in the sling and now she has a horrid heat rash. :(

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160706_071635_zpsozg48lkm.jpg

I'm pretty certain that's what it is, but do you think I should take her to the gp?


----------



## Squig34

Aw poor baby :( if you're worried, go to the GP - what is your instinct telling you? - I'd do the glass test as well. Surely though a heat rash would go once baby cools down or is it something that stays a couple of days? Sorry I'm not much help due to lack of experience but it can't hurt to at least ring the GP to get a call back at the very least.


----------



## Dory85

AngelofTroy said:


> I think I know why she was miserable yesterday, Juniper got very hot in the sling and now she has a horrid heat rash. :(
> 
> https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160706_071635_zpsozg48lkm.jpg
> 
> I'm pretty certain that's what it is, but do you think I should take her to the gp?

That doesn't look like the heat rash that my son gets and his is gone within a couple of hours. If it were me I would go to the GP and mention her being out of sorts too.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yeah we are on our way to GP just to be safe but she has been happy this morning and seems well. I think it looks worse in the pic as she is generally reddish skinned. Passed the glass test. It is calming a bit now.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Squig Georgie makes noises that sound like she's being sick all the time too. I spend half the night diving out of bed :dohh: although I have noticed she does gag a lot on the day but without being sick so that's probably what she's doing over night. 

Angel I'd probably get her checked out too - just because she's so young. Glad she's in a better mood today


----------



## AngelofTroy

Just heat rash, I was getting a bit anxious but it is fading already. GP says it can take a while to clear and may come and go.


----------



## Tinky_82

Angel DS1 got something very similar at a similar age - I took him to GP but like juniper it was heat rash. He was very prone to heat rashes for the first 2 years despite my efforts to keep him cool so I'd expect it to happen again.


----------



## Squig34

Glad it's nothing serious Angel & looks like your instincts were spot on :)

We've actually been out for a walk this morning. It was so nice to get out & get some fresh air & not be under any time pressure. I was hoping it might help put Róise to sleep but not so far as she's fighting it. I, however, am worn out ;)


----------



## mommyxofxone

whats the glass test?

glad juni is ok!!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

It's where you roll a glass tumbler over a rash. Viral rashes or heat rash etc will dissappear but a meningitis rash will still be visible. Stretching skin between your fingers has the same effect.


----------



## karlilay

Glad Juni is ok :)

Starlight, Poppy mouths constantly, and I can make her a bottle and she doesn't want it. Just has a really high suck need. She has a dummy, I went through about 4 different types before I found one she likes, but it's a god send because it helps with the reflux.... I think it sounds like Hannah could be suffering from reflux or silent reflux too. Does she ever cry or squirm around when she has a bottle? Or maybe gag and choke or cough when she's asleep. These are all things Poppy does, but the gaviscon she has in her bottles has helped a lot.


----------



## Boo44

Arthur often squirms with his bottle but if you get his wind up he's fine. So can squirming be just wind and not necessarily reflux?

I have given the TT dummies to Arthur. With my others I went through 3 or 4 types before I found one they could keep in their mouths! But these ones that came with the newborn starter pack of bottles have been perfect from the word go. Arthur loves sucking them and keeps them in no problem


----------



## Starlight32

H seems disinterested in her pacifier after a few minutes so I might need to try out a different type! She dies cry at the bottle sometimes. But sometimes she cries when it's taken away for burping so I'm not sure if that means she wants more. It's all driving me crazy. 

She's been do fussy this morning and won't go down for a nap.


----------



## karlilay

Yes def boo, I didn't elaborate very well, she will cry like she wants a bottle, mouthing and fussing. Then I can make a bottle and as soon as its in she's bringing her legs up and squirming around. Ther is no chance it's wind because the bottle has only just been put in her mouth. My son was the same too. 

Starlight we have that at some point in the day where she gets so over tired she will not sleep. Then I can get her to sleep for two minutes and she will wake again and this goes on for hours. Alternating dummy and bottle etc. until she wil eventually crash.

We use TT too :) My other two loved Mam so I have about ten of those here that she won't take!


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - we have the problem with figuring out comfort vs feeding - we end up dumping 2-3 bottles of formula a day because she's either not hungry or just wanted a tiny sip :dohh: she grunts a lot too and we think she's a little constipated so are giving her boiled water on the advice of the midwife.

Angel - I hope the heat rash goes away and stays away for little Juni :hugs:


AFM - signed off from the midwife today, she's 150g over her birth weight now which I think is good? the midwife didn't say anything about it.


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks all, I really appreciate your advice and hearing your experiences! 

How often do your babies have a bottle? Sorry if you mentioned it before. I'm so sleepy these days that I can't think straight. 

H finally went to sleep on me (after giving her the breast.. I know that's probably a bad habit to get her into :() and I transferred her to the bassinet. She's been grunting and stirring a lot though so I'm not sure how long it will be until she's fully awake and crying.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Aw Starlight it's completely natural for babies to fall asleep at the breast, I wouldn't worry about bad habits at this age.


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> Thanks all, I really appreciate your advice and hearing your experiences!
> 
> How often do your babies have a bottle? Sorry if you mentioned it before. I'm so sleepy these days that I can't think straight.
> 
> H finally went to sleep on me (after giving her the breast.. I know that's probably a bad habit to get her into :() and I transferred her to the bassinet. She's been grunting and stirring a lot though so I'm not sure how long it will be until she's fully awake and crying.

Some people call it a bad habit, I call it a lifesaver ;-) honestly, I don't believe it's a bad habit. At the end of the day, a dummy is an imitation nipple because babies find it so comforting.


----------



## Boo44

I agree with dory and Angel, it's natural behaviour and not a bad habit at all :) That's how dummies work for us. Just do whatever helps!

Arthur has bottles around 7/11/3/7/11/3 so 4hrly round the clock. He hardly takes anything now at around 3am and it's also moving towards 4am so I think that will be the first feed he drops. (Fingers crossed!). Obv sometimes he's hungrier before 4hrs and I just feed him when he wants it. It might be a bit old fashioned but if he cries before 3 hrs from his last bottle, I try dummy cuddles and things and usually it's just a suck and sleep he wants. I don't think I'd let him go longer than 4hrs in the day as I would worry he wasn't getting enough as he was early and small. But I'd let him do whatever he wants in the night! All this worked for us twice before so we'll see how it goes this time

Arthur has been graduating into some big boy outfits! Will try and put some pictures but they are always sideways no matter what I do and it winds me up haha
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Boo44

And my favourite cardy :cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Squig34

Aw he's lovely in his big boy clothes Boo!


----------



## Starlight32

Boo. How much does Arthur usually eat each feeding?

I think H uses my breast as a dummy. She likes it better than the dummy/pacifier she has Lol


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Henry uses the breast a dummy too starlight. Dont worry about 'bad habits'..that could apply to anything that soothes/comforts or sends baby to sleep- dummies, bottles, being rocked, swinging chairs ect. I honestly dont think it matters at this age, my eldest DS had lots of 'bad habits' into toddlerhood but is now 4 and happily gets into his own bed and falls asleep on his own before sleeping a good unbroken 12 hour stretch so i always ignore the advice about babies needing to self soothe or else they never ever will. 

Aw i love.arthurs outfits where are they from?? 

Henry is definitely in his 0-3 month clothes now! Cant believe hes already grown through 2 sizes of clothes. They are a bit big but hes way too long for his up to 1 month stuff.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Quick question- what is everyone else's bleeding like now? Tmi- but I didn't bleed hardly anything the beginning of the second week but since I hit 10 days it started getting heavier again and is still bright red at nearly 3 weeks. Sometimes I get hardly anything for most of the day, usually just when I wipe and it's usually brown but as the day goes on it becomes red again and heavier.
Do you think it's something I need to see the gp about or is it just where I've been doing more especially as OH went back to work after 9 days? It's like today, again there was nothing apart from when wiping and then brown until about 2 o clock when it has got heavier and become red again. I have been out three times for about half hour each time pushing both dd4 and DS and also took dd4 to the park, not sure if it is just that? :)


----------



## Boo44

Excuse his frowny face on both of those pictures haha he doesn't always look like that! 

His cardy is from Polan O'Pyret and his little cloud trousers are from tesco :)

My bleeding stopped at about 2 weeks and I haven't had any since


----------



## Boo44

Starlight in making up 6oz bottles now and occasionally he drains them most of the time he has 5oz and occasionally he only wants 4oz. That 3am ish feed he barely took 2oz last night x


----------



## Squig34

I wish Róise would eat more at her midnight feed & go through to about 6! Perhaps that is too wishful thinking ;) she usually wants fed every 2.5-3 hours...

Mumttc I bled for about a month but I had a c-section & it wasn't heavy after the first week or so I guess. Heavy enough to need more than a panty liner. Not bright red either.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I bled for 5-6 weeks but it was barely more than spotting from day one (presumably because of the hemorrhage? :shrug: ) it was orangey coloured after the first week and never got heavier, but when I had Xander my bleeding always got much heavier if I did too much x


----------



## Lil_Pixie

We've just tried to wake Georgia up in an attempt to stop her being wide awake for hours in the middle of the night. Carl was singing, dancing, balancing her in his hand :dohh: tickling her and she's literally ignored him completely and is fast asleep

I'm sure once she gets that night time is for sleep she'll be a great sleeper lol


----------



## vaniilla

I'm making 3oz bottles, she'll have anywhere from 1oz to just under 3oz every 2-3 hours. 

My bleeding is still going, it's about a medium flow and red, it does have the odd day where it's light but it picks back up soon enough. Walking around/doing more will make it heavier, I'm not sure if that makes it go away faster though.

boo - lovely photos :cloud9:


AFM - went out and bought a dress for the family wedding on saturday, we're driving down on Friday night and god do I wish I wasn't going :nope:


----------



## Tinky_82

Mum my bleeding slowed for a day or two but got heavier again this afternoon I'm 2 weeks and 2 days pp. With ds1 I bled for about 6 weeks. This tune has been generally lighter but I think that's because my initial blood loss was high.


----------



## Starlight32

Mum2, my bleeding is finally slowing down. I think it's almost over. Mine has varies from light to heavy and vice versa over the past four weeks. 

Anyone's baby have excess saliva? Like drool (not spit up)?


----------



## mum22ttc#3

Thanks all, at least it sounds pretty normal. I was worried a little what with it keep getting heavier and being bright red.
I should know all this with DS being baby number 5 but I really can't remember how it was with any of the others. :)


----------



## vaniilla

mum22ttc#3 said:


> Thanks all, at least it sounds pretty normal. I was worried a little what with it keep getting heavier and being bright red.
> I should know all this with DS being baby number 5 but I really can't remember how it was with any of the others. :)

I was told today that sudden changes are the key thing, if it suddenly becomes much heavier or over time only gets progressively heavy then it's best to get it checked out.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Mum here they freaked on me when I thought mine was bright red at 9 days. I have gushes during the day still they are around te same time everyday and at like 18 days pp it's a very very light pinky/brownish. But I think we are all different seriously. Do you think something is odd about it? I say go with your gut. If you are concerned give a call


And I THINK I popped a stitch down there today :blush: just found it after a wipe. I'm not calling because will if I'm letting them fix anything down there ! 

Anyone else have stitches and lose one? The whole stitch thing is new for me


----------



## mommyxofxone

And pixie I can't wake ds either if hes out hes out its no use lol


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mommy aren't the stitches dissolvable? The part that's inside the skin should dissolve and the knot would just fall out - mine was one continuous stitch apparently with only one knot but it fell out 2-3 weeks pp which is what it's supposed to do. 

Last.night was shit. Carl dropped the forks from a forklift truck on his foot yesterday. It's not broken but is battered enough that he's off work till Monday. G was doing her usual midnight dance party so Carl took her downstairs at 1am so I could sleep. As soon as they left the room my stupid mind kept going through all the positions he might fall asleep with her and suffocate her in the living room and I couldn't sleep anyway :-( They came back up at 5 for a feed and I put her back to bed, but Xander got up at 7 so it was a shit night all round! I could have had a full 4 hr sleep too. I'm such a div :dohh: 

And I'm a terrible person because I'm really excited that I get two days home with Carl, even if he's hurt himself (he's always hurt himself lol)


----------



## ehjmorris

Hi ladies!

I am so sorryI havnt been active on here since having Ollie, me and my partner are so sleep deprived and are struggling with him atm, he seems to struggle with wind? I think either reflux or colic :( 
Have taken him to the dr but they couldn't suggest anything besides telling me he could only be crying inconsolable for hours each day because he is either hungry, sleepy, tired, colicy and something else... i was like duh thats why im here because ive done everything i can to try and settle him..
We have just purchased gripe water which seemed to have helped a lil bit last night after he finally done a poo after 48hrs
Also we are now formula feeding as he just wasnt latching properly, plus then i got mastitis which is quite painful!

I am really struggling to find balance atm and will try and catch up soon if I can

congratulations to all of you who have had your bubs now and wish you all the best and for those already in the baby haze like me lol i hope all is well there too!
Xx


----------



## vaniilla

It's normal for stitches to start to fall out, they don't come out in one big bit they come off as they heal, the midwife said to me that they heal from the bottom up and the bit on the surface is the last bit to heal. 

No sleep here too either, we're taking it in turns with the feeds but I still feel like I never get enough sleep and it's making me feel pants,knowing I have that wedding on the weekend is just putting me on edge.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

No sleep here as well! 

Mums who have exclusively bf do babies start to form a pattern and have feeds at around the same time eventually? Henry is just on and off the boob constantly, theres no pattern at all and a lot of time he just gtazes for a few mins, i put him down after then ten monutes later he is screaming again. 

I know its normal but is it one of those things that starts to phase out as theyre a bit older. I remember with formula feeding my eldest he would just have his nice, long feed then a good couple of hours until the next nice long feed. How henry is at the minute makes it extremely difficult to get anywhere on time or look after eldest DS but i just keep telling mtself to persevere as it will get easier but im wondering whether it really does.


----------



## Starlight32

I hope things get better for those struggling. <3

Last night was rough getting her to sleep. I was in tears. I feel so overwhelmed in the evenings when the 'usual' (hope last night isn't the new norm) 30ish min walk around the house doesn't get her to sleep. 

She didn't fall asleep until 9pm and I did another feed then. doing the first feed since then at 3am now so handful for that stretch. But she's been very noisy with grunting etc since midnight.

Do you guys wait for baby to cry to feed at night? I hate doing that but otherwise she's asleep when I get bottle (like tonight I came back and had to wake her).


----------



## karlilay

Poppy doesn't generally cry, but I do wait until sea really unhappy and grumbly before I get up and get her a bottle else she just has an oz and crashes back out and I waste so much milk. 
I've been making 4oz bottle from week 2, some days she will have 2oz every two hours all day, some days like yesterday she will take 4oz and go three hours. But he hardly sleeps, people who say newborns do nothing but sleep are liars &#65533;&#65533;

Poppy still wakes at the same times every night for bottles regardless of anything I do. Lat night she had a 6!!oz bottle at 8pm, and she still took 4oz at 11, then 1.30, then up at 5 or the day. I wish so much she would drop one of those bottles because I'm dying lol. Madi was sleeping through the night 10pm-7am by 5 weeks.


----------



## mommyxofxone

Lil_Pixie said:


> Mommy aren't the stitches dissolvable? The part that's inside the skin should dissolve and the knot would just fall out - mine was one continuous stitch apparently with only one knot but it fell out 2-3 weeks pp which is what it's supposed to do.
> 
> Last.night was shit. Carl dropped the forks from a forklift truck on his foot yesterday. It's not broken but is battered enough that he's off work till Monday. G was doing her usual midnight dance party so Carl took her downstairs at 1am so I could sleep. As soon as they left the room my stupid mind kept going through all the positions he might fall asleep with her and suffocate her in the living room and I couldn't sleep anyway :-( They came back up at 5 for a feed and I put her back to bed, but Xander got up at 7 so it was a shit night all round! I could have had a full 4 hr sleep too. I'm such a div :dohh:
> 
> And I'm a terrible person because I'm really excited that I get two days home with Carl, even if he's hurt himself (he's always hurt himself lol)

they're supposed to be dissolvable yes, but i don't know what else that string could've been! looked like it had been undone and just dropped out. very strange! i guess that's all it is and it's ok!



tinkerbelle93 said:


> No sleep here as well!
> 
> Mums who have exclusively bf do babies start to form a pattern and have feeds at around the same time eventually? Henry is just on and off the boob constantly, theres no pattern at all and a lot of time he just gtazes for a few mins, i put him down after then ten monutes later he is screaming again.
> 
> I know its normal but is it one of those things that starts to phase out as theyre a bit older. I remember with formula feeding my eldest he would just have his nice, long feed then a good couple of hours until the next nice long feed. How henry is at the minute makes it extremely difficult to get anywhere on time or look after eldest DS but i just keep telling mtself to persevere as it will get easier but im wondering whether it really does.

both mine came with their own patterns. dd used to clusterfeed from 8-10. And then had particular times she'd wake during the night.

this one wakes usually between 1240-130 for his first feed. And then he WAS waking again at 230, and again between 5-6. Now last night he slept from 10-3, was up to eat, right back out again, and up at 530 for the morning. You know, so he could do a morning poo at 6. Ugh. i'm so tired lol. 

And yes, i do believe they sort out their own patterns and things but sometimes we don't always notice tht's what they're doing. i had a heck of a time figuring out dds pattern, and it really is all about them i think, esp with breastfeeding. i always offer food first, and if no interest he gets his paci. he usually lets me know pretty quick what he wants.



Starlight32 said:


> I hope things get better for those struggling. <3
> 
> Last night was rough getting her to sleep. I was in tears. I feel so overwhelmed in the evenings when the 'usual' (hope last night isn't the new norm) 30ish min walk around the house doesn't get her to sleep.
> 
> She didn't fall asleep until 9pm and I did another feed then. doing the first feed since then at 3am now so handful for that stretch. But she's been very noisy with grunting etc since midnight.
> 
> Do you guys wait for baby to cry to feed at night? I hate doing that but otherwise she's asleep when I get bottle (like tonight I came back and had to wake her).

i'm sorry you had such a rough night hun :( it sucks. I do wait for baby to cry at night. or rather fuss a ton. he usually makes a particular sound not a full out cry when he's waking and hungry. He rouses enough to eat, i burp him, and he's back out again. I used to try to wake them for food but if they're sleeping i can forget it. they will not wake up, and it's just like slapping them in the face with a boob which although hilarious it seems rude. lol


----------



## mommyxofxone

anyone else feel like their littles aren't growing? ds seems so incredibly small! i don't mind small as long as he's getting all he needs. dd seemed gigantic in comparison!

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=955780&amp;d=1467890536

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=955778&amp;d=1467890527


----------



## jalilma

Kailani is on and off the breast all hours of the day... Luckily at night (from 9-7ish) it's every 2 hours so I'm getting decent sleep! She was weighed yesterday and gained 7ozs in 6 days.. So apparently all the feeding on demand is doing it's job... Although like a lot of you sometimes I think I offer her the breast and all she wants is to suck not really to eat. I have tried every pacifier... Even had my other daughters offer her it to no avail.... She just isn't into taking it. Over the last day or so though she has been finding her fingers/thumb more and more so maybe she'll be a thumb sucker. And she does sleep for most of the day with little awake periods here and there.. I too was thinking she seemed to speed an awful lot! So weird to think we have all had our babies now!
 



Attached Files:







CYMERA_20160707_075857.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Dory85

In my experience, yes bf babies do form a routine eventually but it's more of 'mid morning' and 'lunch time' than 1030 or 1330 if you know what I mean? The early days are unpredictable because their needs change quickly in line with developmental leaps.

I had one stitch kind of split when I had my episiotomy with Sophie. They just said to keep it clean because they won't re stitch an 'old' wound.

Love seeing everyone's photos but always forget to comment. Keep them coming! Georgia has finally passed my eldests birth weight at 9 weeks &#10084;
 



Attached Files:







20160707_131039.jpg
File size: 24.4 KB
Views: 7









IMG_20160701_191142.jpg
File size: 37.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Dory85

One of them is upside down but I don't know how to change it so you'll have to rotate your screen instead lol


----------



## mum22ttc#3

mommyxofxone said:


> Mum here they freaked on me when I thought mine was bright red at 9 days. I have gushes during the day still they are around te same time everyday and at like 18 days pp it's a very very light pinky/brownish. But I think we are all different seriously. Do you think something is odd about it? I say go with your gut. If you are concerned give a call
> 
> 
> And I THINK I popped a stitch down there today :blush: just found it after a wipe. I'm not calling because will if I'm letting them fix anything down there !
> 
> Anyone else have stitches and lose one? The whole stitch thing is new for me

No I don't feel there's anything else wrong I think it's just the fact that everywhere you read and all the midwifes/HV's etc say it shouldn't be bright red still at this stage so I was worrying a little that it might not be normal.
Mines still more like small gushes too, usually afternoon when I've been busy all morning so I do think it is probably just that. I will just keep an eye and if it doesn't let up then maybe just make a doctors appointment in a week or two :)


----------



## ehjmorris

Here are some pics xx
 



Attached Files:







20160702_143549-768x1365.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 9









20160624_082028-768x1365.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMG_20160706_172203_zpsxomxmouh.jpg


----------



## joeybrooks

We don't really have a routine, I'm just so relaxed with feeding this time around. last time I was ff and strictly every 3 hours as that was what he wanted. This time ill put Leo on my boob when he wakes as he only wakes to eat. He will feed for about half an hour and guzzle and then he will fall asleep for about 5 hours. He sleeps better during the day than at night as he is a bit fussier but unless he is crying I just let him lie in his crib and make his wee noises so long as he isn't upset. 

If he is sleeping and my boobs are full I just pump and add it to my monstrous stash which is almost 25 180ml bags now in the freezer. Leo will get expressed milk if I'm busy when he wakes or if I'm putting DD1 to bed.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Argh I wrote a whole post then pasted in the photo link and somehow the photo ate the whole post! 

I'll summarize, love all the photos, no routine to speak of here. Out all day today and I feel so unsure of how she is feeding. At home in the quiet I listen for swallowing and watch so carefully, and do breast compressions if she stops, but out i cant tell and I worry she is just comfort feeding. :/


----------



## Boo44

Wow Joey feeding for 30mins then sleeping for 5 hrs sounds like the holy grail! Lucky you!

What you described mommy (I think it was sorry I haven't checked back!) of feeding for a bit then crying after 10mins for more was exactly my experience of breastfeeding all 3 of mine! And although I know it's completely normal it was also exactly the reason I stopped :shrug: I literally couldn't do anything with my 2 and 3 year olds for having to feed Arthur who would want feeding for up to an hour then want more after 5 mins. I couldn't master feeding in a sling and it just wasn't for me. All of my children and me are happier for the change!

A sling might be a great idea for you and feeding in a sling gives hands free for toddlers :thumbup: Or maybe a feeding bag of special toys for your toddler for when you're stuck under a feeding baby?


----------



## Squig34

Aw such beautiful babies! &#128151;&#10084;&#128156; all the photos :)

No routine here either but she usually feeds every 2.5-3 hours so you can kind of guess when the next one will be plus the past couple of days, she hasn't wanted to sleep in the morning but has slept well in the afternoon. I'm supposed to be having a nap too, but because the weather is good here today, all my dumbass inconsiderate neighbours think it's ok to make plenty of noise (this is an ongoing issue for me!)

Róise is 7lb 9 now! HV said she's moved from 2nd to 9th centile, but when I checked the red book, she'd marked her as 4 weeks old when actually she's 5 tomorrow so when adjusted, she's still pretty much 2nd. Plus she marked the wrong size for her head & said she's also moved up a centile. She hasn't going by the correct size... Still 2nd centile all round including length. I know she's just a petite wee dote & of course that's not adjusted for her coming 3 weeks early, so no concerns!


----------



## vaniilla

Gorgeous photos! 

Dory - how is she 2 months old?!??! It feels like a few weeks ago at most that she was born.

Squig - that's really annoying when they fill the books in wrong. Sorry your neighbours are making noise, I hope you were able to get a nap in :hugs: neighbours are one of the reasons we're moving - the people on the right are students and the parties during term time drive us mad.

AFM - my hips still aren't back to normal, it doesn't hurt that much during the day but at night if I've been walking a lot then it hurts to roll over in bed as before, I hope it goes back to normal soon!


----------



## Starlight32

Bedtime was easy tonight (as long as she doesn't wake up crying after I post this! Lol). Went down at 630pm. Her last feeding was 545pm though so I'm expecting to be up before midnight for the first feed.

Hope everyone's night went well <3 I know most of you are ahead so it's almost tomorrow lol

Vanilla, hope your hips feel better soon! I guess it's only been one week. How long did it take last time for them to feel better?

C section mamas, how's your incision looking? Mine has the glue all peeling off but still has a good bit of (dissolvable?) stitches. I'm wondering when they will finally be gone! I can't wait to feel back to normal. I still have discomfort when not wearing the binder. Halfway to the eight week recovery people always talk about...


----------



## Squig34

Good news, Starlight! 

Vaniilla, hope your hips are better soon.

Here's a turn up for the books - baby is still sleeping but I've woken up after 5 hours' sleep - the most I've had in one go since she was born! She slept very little yesterday so she's obviously worn out - DH actually woke her for a feed at something after 3.30am - usually she's up at 2-2.30 or 3 at latest! But she didn't go down til nearly midnight.


----------



## vaniilla

Starlight - I hope your night went well and you weren't up too many times.

Squig - that's fantastic! I hope this is the new norm for you!


I can't remember how long my hips took with ds but I'm hoping it's not much longer this time. 

Going to the hotel tonight, eeeek :argh: we didn't go away with DS until he was 6 months so this is new, scary territory for me. Any tips from you ladies would be much appreciated!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Where are you going vanilla? 

Henry has a cold, hes so snotty and bunged up and sounds like peppa pig. I used snuffle babe last night and it made a world of difference to him but today read online its only for 3 months plus??


----------



## Becyboo__x

Does everyone's LO sleep long at night? 

Not read through properly just keep seeing people saying simler things :lol:
Sydney wakes every 3 hours and always at 5ish she wakes and won't sleep again unless she's cuddled with me .. :shrug: but she's still only having 3oz at a time I make 4oz and the odd time she will have the but usually she falls asleep leaving 1oz

I know I used to be the same as a baby I fell asleep through my bottles but I slept a lot my mum said I was a good baby :lol: 

Noticed Sydney sounds congested most mornings I remember Mason having it I'm sure it's normal? I use calpol nasal spray always have for kids and works well

We're going to the beach tomorrow, Hoping the weather stays nice ment to be up to 25 degrees :)

Smiling at me the other day :cloud9:


----------



## vaniilla

Tinkerbelle - We're going to a family wedding, it's over 3 hours drive away so we're setting off this evening, I'm really not looking forward it. 

I would ask a chemist before using snuffle babe again, I know it works well though, Is the calpol plug in suitable from birth? I remember using it with DS, still do as it's quite helpful. I hope his cold goes away soon.


Becy - she has an adorable smile! I hope the weather stays nice for your beach trip.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Been reading but not posting. Feeling good now =) gotten used to my sleep routine so I'm happy now ahaha. She gets up every two hours in the night but I can live with that =) my milk is in now so it's much easier. The first night or two I basically didn't sleep. 
Had her registered yesterday and took her for her hearing test (all good) 

Waiting in for the midwife today to have her weighed etc. I really wish they would set times. I hate wasting the day like this. Wanna get out and enjoy the sunshine! Weighed myself this morning and I'm 2 lbs lighter than my booking app ! So I'm off to a good start. I just want the bleeding to lighten up so I can get back into some sort of fitness routine etc. I know that seems trivial but I just love getting back to feeling myself etc.


----------



## karlilay

Glad to hear everything is going well Rhi. How are your after pains? With Poppy they were easily the worst part of the whole labour and birth experience. They had me pretty much doing nothing for two days and it killed me. Like you I feel like I needed to get back to myself straight away, I was back doing the school runs and housework etc etc by day three. 

Beccy, Poppy is exactly the same! I make 4oz bottles but she generally drinks 3 or just over and will wake 2/3 hourly during the day. Even if I manage to get more down her, she will still wake at the same time for another bottle. On Thur she had the crazy long sleep for like three hours, which is insane for her, and when she woke she was starving and had 4oz of milk, then another 2oz, this was 8pm ish, I put her down at 9pm, and she woke at 11 (same time every day!) and had another bottle. I could have cried I was sure I was gunna get a a nice stretch of sleep :( I also get up at 5/5.30 with her every day because by the time she is fed, changed and burped, it's nearing 6 and I know the others will be up shortly after, so it's pountless going back to sleep.

We're off to Haven on Mon! Can't wait! :)


----------



## Teeny Weeny

I'm so jealous of you ladies getting back into the swing of things. 
Because of the section I'm on rest at home. I can't stand not being up and doing things but I know recovery will take longer if I'm up and doing too much. DH is doing amazing but I'm so bored. 
I can't believe it all happened the way it did. :-( 

I can't believe baby girl is already registered Rhi. My baby girl doesn't even have a name yet! 

Baby girl won't sleep in her Moses basket. She sleeps so well in my bed that I'm not missing sleep but I do wish she would settle alone. Xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Have a fab holiday Karlilay. Had I not had the c section we would be going away next week. Super jealous. X


----------



## Squig34

Teeny, did you post your birth story somewhere & I've missed it? The thing I'm struggling most with post-section is not being allowed to drive. My mum & now DH are great about taking me places, but I hate that I can't go anywhere requiring a drive to do the smallest thing for myself. Next Friday I'm back in the saddle though & the first place I'll be driving myself is to the doctor's for my 6 week check!!

Gorgeous girl, Becy :)

Tinkerbelle, I think Róise is getting a cold too. She's been a bit out of sorts.

We got her passport photos taken today & she started to cry & the guy actually took a picture! Luckily she settled as I wasn't going to have a photo of her bawling on her passport. The one we're using isn't much better, but at least she's not crying!

Rhi I'm so jealous of your weight loss! I still have a stone to lose :( although I think you didn't put much on to begin with, right?


----------



## Starlight32

Teeny, I hope recovery is coming along <3 how long do you have to name baby girl?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Beccy Georgia doesn't sleep for long at night. She has one 3 hr ish stretch and then for the rest of the night it's 1.5 - 2 hrs. At least last night she wasn't up for hours in the middle though! She went straight back down after each feed 

I couldn't drive when I had Xander anyway, but I don't remember the section stopping me doing much else other than moving the washing baskets - I must live a very sheltered life :dohh: 

Has anyone heard from Lavo?


----------



## Starlight32

I don't remember what the ob said about driving after the section. I haven't driven since getting pregnant so I don't plan on driving anytime soon ish anyway so I must have tuned that out. I feel like I could physically drive though got now 4 weeks post section because sitting really isn't bad.


----------



## Boo44

Rhi I am insanely jealous of you being under your pre pregnancy weight already wow! I only put on 22lb this pregnancy so thought I'd find it easier than usual but I've still got 10lb to lose just to get down to what I was before. To make it worse I've been doing slimming world for like 3 weeks and been so good and only lost 1.5lb. Argh so despondent


----------



## Boo44

After my two caesareans I drove after 4 weeks simply because I was going totally crazy having to be driven round everywhere!


----------



## AngelofTroy

I'm still 2 stone over my prepregnancy weight! I am actually happy with that as I was a stone heavier again after I had Micah but I was the slimmest I've ever been by his 1st birthday. Dieting isn't on my radar yet, I'm starving from breastfeeding and have a tub of flapjacks by my bed for night feeds!:haha:


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

It won't last I'm also starving from feeding baby. Just had my second takeout pizza this week oooops. I don't even know how I managed it TBH. I really go off my food during pregnancy and I loose weight in first tri then technically the scales keep going up but it's literally all baby. My pregnancy craving is/was ice so that helps :haha: 


Had baby weighed and she has lost 3.5% apparently this is good ? So hopefully now she will start to gain =) 


I'm also wondering if anyone has heard from lavo.


----------



## Tinky_82

I have 8lb to loose to get to my pre pregnancy weight but I'd like to loose another 10lb on top of that so back to the weight I was before ds. I have this weird urge to go for a run but I'm assuming I should weight until 6 week check? 
Casey has been snacking all day today pretty much but never stays on the breast for more than 15 minutes (he never has) I was worrying about it but he's gaining weight so hopefully he's just an efficient feeder.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Tinky I'd class 15 mins as a full feed for Georgia. She's never been one to linger :haha: 

I was a stone under my pre pregnancy weight but I put on 2lbs this week :dohh: I'm so HUNGRY! I'm starving every minute of the day until I eat so much I feel sick. And then I still don't stop eating!


----------



## Boo44

Wow these very efficient breastfeeders! I've had 3 children now and not one of them ever fed for LESS than 45 mins, honestly they would do 45-60 mins then come off and want on again 5 mins later! 

Tinky a stone under?! Mental!!


----------



## Boo44

I meant pixie sorry lol. I'm totally distracted Arthur had his 8 week jabs today and it was AWFUL. 2 needles in one leg, 1 in the other plus rotavirus in the mouth. He has been totally screamy and in pain since despite the calpol. He also feels really hot. They told us to give him regular calpol so we have but he's still a mess. Sad


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Xander used to feed like that in the early days. We used to have to leave wherever we were and get home quick because otherwise we'd be stuck at the in laws or wherever for an age while he fed. Georgie is so efficient but I'm a stinge and I also cut her off when she starts comfort sucking. If she roots she can go straight back on but generally if I lift my boob she just gives it up so she must be done with it :haha: she mostly just feeds and comes straight off on her own though. I completely know how lucky I am. Xander was a boob napper and I could never move!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Oh boo what a shame for little Arthur :hugs: Georgia doesn't have hers till next week. Did you give him calpol before the jabs or just after? I really hope he's feeling better tomorrow, ive heard the 8wk jabs are pretty brutal :-(


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> Oh boo what a shame for little Arthur :hugs: Georgia doesn't have hers till next week. Did you give him calpol before the jabs or just after? I really hope he's feeling better tomorrow, ive heard the 8wk jabs are pretty brutal :-(


Yes the letter with the appointment came with a big sign from our doctors to give calpol before we even went for the jabs! And then they were very specific to carry on for 24hrs at least but probably through tomorrow as well. She said basically all babies get high fevers with the new meningitis B one which is why they are suddenly much worse than they used to be. My others were fine but they didn't get that one. I'd definitely rather Arthur had them all but it's awful seeing him like that xx


----------



## Tinky_82

Aww boo I'm sorry I too have heard the 8 week jabs are horrid. I hope Arthur feels better soon. 

Lil pixie I second the starving thing - I can't get enough food! And most of it is unhealthy! Although today I have started fancying fruit as a snack.


----------



## Starlight32

I'm at my pre pregnancy weight but have been eating a lot recently too (and I'm barely breastfeeding as she is mostly formula fed so that's not the reason). I think being sleepy and run down is making me want to eat more. I've been craving meat which is something I rarely eat.


----------



## Squig34

Poor Arthur!

I'm still struggling to get my eating under control, I'm almost eating like I'm still pregnant. It's just being so tired. Weirdly though, since being pregnant, fruit is much more appealing to me now, so that's a bonus :)

Pixie - just wow about your weight loss! I brought jeans with me to my mum's as you had said about quickly losing all your pregnancy weight. Let's just say it's lucky I brought leggings too :haha:

Perfect prep machine arrived today so I need to figure out how to use it!

My poor baby has a cold. Today that means she's sleeping loads (hope that continues tonight ;)) & explains yesterday's clinginess.


----------



## karlilay

Prep Machine is the best thing ever! You sill soo get the hang of it. :)

Aw Teeny I'm sorry to hear you will miss your holiday, such a shame, but hope recovery is going well.

I was also wondering about Lavo. Hope she's ok.
Just put Poppy in a 0-3 romper from boots, I have packed a lot away for Monday and it was hanging up from where I brought it the other day, I expected it to drown her but was ok because it's arm and footless, but it fits perfectly. I'm soooo sad :( haha!


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Baby girl wears 0-3 and it fits, but won't for long. She's only 6 days old. :-( 
Did I have the biggest baby at 9lb 6oz?! 

Poor Arthur and being poorly from his injections. I'm dreading them. Xx

I haven't weighed myself for months. I might check tomorrow. I've probably still got about 2 stone to lose. Xx


----------



## Lavochain

Oh my days what a nightmare. I will never have any more children that is for sure. I've left the hospital today but still feeling quite traumatised which is why I'm not being active, I'm hoping to catch up with what I've missed tomorrow. 

I've had the transfusion and my iron levels are back up to 9.4, still anemic but I feel much better. They basically told me that I was one bleed away from dying so it is a good job that I spotted symptoms and went back, the doctor who made the decision to send me home will be facing a stern word or two from the consultant I think. Unfortunately for me after the transfusion I came down with a slight temperature, they have taken another three lot of bloods from me and a chest X-ray however there doesn't seem to be a lot wrong with me and they have said we may never know, which is why I have discharged myself. I can't cope in hospital anymore, I feel like I'm missing my son growing up and he has an awful heat rash because the ward is so damn hot! I've got oral antibiotics and have also had 24hr via IV, I feel quite well so I'm just hoping that this is the start of recovery now. I couldn't have foreseen this, I knew that labour would be painful but all of the hassle after has left me broken. A lot of people seem to be ill on the ward and the midwives look worse than me, I feel sorry that they have to go to work like that, it isn't good for them or the vulnerable patients they have. 

Rupert is fine and is now pooing for Britain! :happydance:

Sorry for the essay but that is the short story. I hope all of you and your babies are doing well and look forward to catching up soon. x


----------



## Starlight32

Lavo, I hope hints improve soon <3

H's sleep is regressing. She won't nap in bassinet anymore during the day. And tonight she went a 5 hour stretch before first feed (feed 630, bed 730, feed 1130) instead of 6 hours :(. Is it normal to regress?


----------



## AngelofTroy

Starlight32 said:


> Lavo, I hope hints improve soon <3
> 
> H's sleep is regressing. She won't nap in bassinet anymore during the day. And tonight she went a 5 hour stretch before first feed (feed 630, bed 730, feed 1130) instead of 6 hours :(. Is it normal to regress?

Unfortunately it is very normal! Have a look at "The wonder weeks", developmental leaps often cause regressions. The 4 month sleep regression was hell with my son!!! 

AFM, Juniper only woke once last night, I put her down at 10pm, she woke at 2.45 and fed 3-3.30 and is still asleep after that feed now at 6.30. I should be thrilled but I am just worried after her weight struggles. She will be weighed on Monday. :/ 

I want to wake her but she feeds so lazily if I do that, I need her to have a GOOD feed so I'm just willing her to wake up now. My 3yo has been up for an hour anyway so it isn't like I'm having a lie in!:haha:


----------



## karlilay

Teeny i think so, although maybe Juni was close behind...?! 

So sorry you have had such a rough time Lavo. I hope today is the real start of your recovery <3 

Poppy seems to have dropped a bottle :D :D
Im overly happy about that because the night feeds were slowly killing me. She would usually have a feed somewhere between her bedtime bottle and 2 am. But the past few days fingers xd shes had a bottle at 8/8.30 and then slept till 2.30! I celebrate that by going to bed at 8.30 too :lol: and feel like i could take on the world.
(still getting up at 5am thoughm closely followed by the other two, but hey, can't win them all!)

Madi has got up before 6 today because shes excited about going to Haven Monday, but i am actually dreading it now after seeing the weather. :(


----------



## AngelofTroy

Teeny Weeny said:


> Baby girl wears 0-3 and it fits, but won't for long. She's only 6 days old. :-(
> Did I have the biggest baby at 9lb 6oz?!
> 
> Poor Arthur and being poorly from his injections. I'm dreading them. Xx
> 
> I haven't weighed myself for months. I might check tomorrow. I've probably still got about 2 stone to lose. Xx

Juniper was 9lb, but went down to 7lb15oz and is only just at 9lb again now!


----------



## karlilay

Oh and well done to the ladies loosing or having lost their weight already. Im 1.5 stone up, and im honestly fat as hell, i have big ol' love handles now. But its BBQ season, so they can stay where they are :rofl:


----------



## karlilay

Here a few recent ones of Pop <3 She is huge now.







woaaaah theyre huge sorry !


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Sorry to hear about the ordeal Lavochain. I'm glad you are feeling better though, as well as Rupert. Keep rested for your recovery. Xx

Poppy is such a doll. Gorgeous. Xx


----------



## Boo44

Poppy is gorgeous!

Well done all the sleeping babies!

Arthur had a good night too, he is self settling to sleep in his Moses basket on an evening (touch wood!) and we wake him for a dream feed at 11. Then last night he didn't wake again until 4.30 yippee! And had a quick feed and settled again and he's still asleep now at 8.30! Going to wake him now though. I'm not getting my hopes up as it might just be his jabs that have made him sleepy...

My big boys didn't wake until 7.50 either so it's a happy household this morning lol 

Forgot to mention yesterday that Arthur now weighs 10lb 5oz!!! He is gaining soooo well and his preemie days are long forgotten! He's still on 9th centile real time but 75th adjusted. She also did his length for first time ever and he is on 98th centile adjusted :haha: OH is over 6 foot so he's going to be tall. Which is why he doesn't 'look' like a 10lb baby because he's loooooong

Karli I hope the weather picks up for your holiday! We've had a BBQ cancelled for today because of the crappy weather :(


----------



## Starlight32

Great pictures!!

I've seen reading about baby sleep and it's stressing me out. Do you pretty much have tp sleep train? How do you get through it? I'm really overwhelmed at the thought. 

Ugh weather is so hot here. In the 90s!

As for weight, I'm down to pre preg but my body looks so different! My skin is so loose and tummy is totally strange when sitting or laying down.


----------



## Dory85

No you don't have to sleep train. I feel quite strongly about that. It's not natural behaviour for humans of any age to 'sleep through' but thank god if it does happen. I'm in the 'wait it out' camp, not 'cry it out'.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

We never did sleep training with DS as its not something i would be comfortable with. He wasnt a great sleeper into toddlerhood but he is 4 now goes into his own bed and sleeps a good uninterrupted 12 hour strech so we got thete eventually.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

No sleep training here either. 

Xander woke every 40 mins to an hour for months and was still waking as much as Georgia is now at a year old. 

Georgia is 8 weeks old and still has one 3 hr stretch followed by 1.5 - 2 hrs for the rest of the night. Xander did that for months and months but I'm hoping Georgia will progress a bit faster. 

I've been wondering if G still sleeps like that because she's only just passed her due date? Dory and boo, how do Georgia and Arthur sleep? Have they started to stretch out their night time sleeps yet? 

I've got a baby monitor it or coming on Wednesday and then I'm going to be putting G to bed around 6 with Xander - xander went to bed with me for probably 9 months so I never had an evening because he was very fussy. G is still very settled and waking her for an hour before bed makes no difference - she was up 1-4 anyway so the tiny terrorist is going to bed!


----------



## Starlight32

Thanks for the reassurance ladies. From whatever I was reading, it made it seem like you pretty much had to do sleep training. And my friend told me she did something called the Ferber method, and I looked it up... it sounds horrible. No way I could do that. But I'm also stressing about her napping issues... She's totally rejecting napping in her bassinet like she did at one week old. And of course I worry about her soon rejecting the crib at bedtime.


----------



## mum22ttc#3

We've done no sleep training here either and tbh I'd never heard of it until coming onto here when ttc number 3. We've always been pretty laid back about it and just gone with whatever baby wants and needs, we were lucky with the first 3 and they slept through from 2.5 weeks, 3.5 weeks and 7 weeks. DD4 however was a totally different story and only started sleeping through from just before 2 years, she's still not the greatest sleeper and we're still having problems with her sleeping in her own bed. We done nothing different between the 4 so I think it's just a case of each baby being different. :)


----------



## Dory85

Starlight32 said:


> Thanks for the reassurance ladies. From whatever I was reading, it made it seem like you pretty much had to do sleep training. And my friend told me she did something called the Ferber method, and I looked it up... it sounds horrible. No way I could do that. But I'm also stressing about her napping issues... She's totally rejecting napping in her bassinet like she did at one week old. And of course I worry about her soon rejecting the crib at bedtime.

It might be worth having a quick Google of the Fourth Trimester and the Wonder Weeks. The fourth trimester explains why babies don't like to be put down. In a nutshell it's because they've been part of you for 9 months so they don't realise they are a separate person and it's scary for them. 
The wonder weeks explains why one week baby will sleep well and the next they won't - it's all developmental.

Sleep is pretty good here. She was doing between 3 and 4 hour stretches overnight but the night before last it was much more frequent and how I'd expect a newborn.

My 3 year old was so sick last night so Georgia got the most sleep out of any of us lol.


----------



## Boo44

Lil_Pixie said:


> No sleep training here either.
> 
> Xander woke every 40 mins to an hour for months and was still waking as much as Georgia is now at a year old.
> 
> Georgia is 8 weeks old and still has one 3 hr stretch followed by 1.5 - 2 hrs for the rest of the night. Xander did that for months and months but I'm hoping Georgia will progress a bit faster.
> 
> I've been wondering if G still sleeps like that because she's only just passed her due date? Dory and boo, how do Georgia and Arthur sleep? Have they started to stretch out their night time sleeps yet?
> 
> I've got a baby monitor it or coming on Wednesday and then I'm going to be putting G to bed around 6 with Xander - xander went to bed with me for probably 9 months so I never had an evening because he was very fussy. G is still very settled and waking her for an hour before bed makes no difference - she was up 1-4 anyway so the tiny terrorist is going to bed!

Arthur feeds (bottle fed) at 7pm ish then goes down in his Moses basket at some point awake. OH wakes him for a dream feed at 11pm (ish) and brings him upstairs to me. He then tends to be spot on 3 or 4 am after that for a feed, and then the next one after 7am usually we have to wake him for 7.30am for the school run. Sadly I can't make use of his lie-ins! 
He has been determined to be stuck at 3am for 8 weeks now, and all I'd say is that probably my other two had stretched that out towards 5am by this age, but I do think he will sleep slightly more like a newborn for longer as he was early yes. 
It has been so clear to me, he genuinely 'woke up' at around 6 weeks of age, when he would have been the equivalent to a week old newborn. Before that he was always asleep and curled in a ball like he was still in the womb!


----------



## Starlight32

H went 10 hours between her last feed before bed and her first nighttime feed. 7 of those hours were sleeping (she went to bed a bit later than normal) so I was sleeping too, aside from getting up to check on her a bunch for the last 4 hours lol. She keeps changing things up so I know it won't continue but it was nice for tonight.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I'm starting to forget that one day G will sleep :dohh: we were up again last night 12.30 - 3 :-( she just wouldn't settle. She was awake and cluster feeding all evening so I was hopeful of a decent sleep but nope - she only went 2.5 hrs before her first feed. 

Today I'm feeling a bit sad. I'm tired and I feel like there's no end. Plus she's smiled at everyone except me. She's been smiling away at her daddy all morning and as soon as I got up she won't do one tiny little smile. I think she hates me.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I can relate with the tiredness pixie.. Henry is just SUCH hard work. He cluster feeds every evening for hours then often he will have a cluster feed in the day also. He is always up about six times a night and sometimes it takes ages and ages to settle him back down.Then throughout the day he never seems content, always wants a feed or cries to be held. Im exhausted and also telling myself it is so temporary but it's hard to keep that in mind sometimes. 

I think Im going to order a breast pump so DH can do some feeds too, feels overwhelming at the minute :(


----------



## joeybrooks

I think the beast pump would be a good idea. I love feeding Leo myself but sometimes ive other things to do and having the milk there is great. Have you considered a wrap if baby doesn't want put down. I tried my wrap today for the first time and loved it.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

There's been a massive change in Georgia today. She was sleeping probably 18 hours a day. Today she's slept for maybe an hour since 8am. She won't settle herself and she won't be put down. She's currently asleep.on daddy's chest but even there she's stirring constantly. 

I defrosted some milk last night so she's having that before bed. 

Joey is it a stretchy wrap? I have a woven but I think Georgia might still be too small for it (she's about 8.5 lbs) 

My cooker blew up so we've bought a new induction cooker, does anyone have one? My pans don't come till tomorrow so I can't try it out :dohh:


----------



## Starlight32

I desperately need a wrap. I only have a woven carrier and it just doesn't work right for her.


----------



## AngelofTroy

We were loving the Beco carrier but since she still has her awful heat rash I have avoided using it. Poor baby it looks so uncomfortable.


----------



## joeybrooks

It is stretchy, it is a Kay wrap, is that right???? I don't know much about them, my friend gave this to me and this is the first I've tried it. Leo was being fussy and I needed to be up and about and also didn't want to leave him within arms reach of his big brother so it was great. He was nice and snug in there, felt well supported and slept like a log.


----------



## Dory85

Lil_Pixie said:


> There's been a massive change in Georgia today. She was sleeping probably 18 hours a day. Today she's slept for maybe an hour since 8am. She won't settle herself and she won't be put down. She's currently asleep.on daddy's chest but even there she's stirring constantly.
> 
> I defrosted some milk last night so she's having that before bed.
> 
> Joey is it a stretchy wrap? I have a woven but I think Georgia might still be too small for it (she's about 8.5 lbs)
> 
> My cooker blew up so we've bought a new induction cooker, does anyone have one? My pans don't come till tomorrow so I can't try it out :dohh:

Woven wraps are fine for newborns  what size do you have? A kangaroo carry is a good one layer newborn carry.

Our Georgia is quite unsettled today but has lots of trapped wind.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

I think it's a 6? I'm not sure, ive had it since X was born but I'm a bigger girl so not much material left once I've done the standard front carry. 

She's been awful all day. Just come up to bed and she's lay really content like a little ray of sunshine. She's just had a full 100ml bottle (is that a reasonable amount?) And now she's lay super calm in her crib drifting off to sleep. 

She's like jekyll and Hyde today!


----------



## Boo44

I really want a Tula but I'm not sure I can justify it! I've never had a carrier before but I think it would be really super helpful to be able to carry Arthur to the park so I can chase his brothers!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I have a boba stretchy wrap which i love at the moment (ive not used the pram at all since buying it) but im not sure if i will still enjoy it as Henry gets a lot bigger and heavier. Plus the weather has been quite cool atm and i think it would be so hot and uncomfortable on a properly warm day. I hadnt really thought about wearing henry around the house in it so will give it a go.


----------



## joeybrooks

Hey ladies. I've noticed since yesterday my bleeding has returned to bright red and relatively heavy. It had reduced to like a yellow mucus and I barely needed a pad, this morning I've woken up and bled right through onto my jammy bottoms. Is this normal. I'm still breastfeeding and Leo is 4 and a Hal weeks.


----------



## Starlight32

My bleeding has slowed down then started back a bit but not bright red. Can you call someone?


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Mine did that joey. It didn't get heavy nut it was enough to definitely need a pad again.


----------



## AngelofTroy

I would ring and check joey, mine occasionally starts again but not heavy or bright red.


----------



## ehjmorris

Sorry Joey im not much help as my bleeding stayed quite consistent and is now a weird mucusy coloured discharge 
But if you are worried, call or see someone?


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I would also ring and check Joey.X


----------



## Squig34

It's common for it to get heavier again after about 10 days Joey, but I haven't heard 4.5 weeks - I would ring & check too.

I have a hana baby wrap. Haven't used it much but Róise is very content when I do.


----------



## vaniilla

Pixie- I hope Georgia has a better day today :hugs:

Afm - back from the wedding yesterday evening and I forgot to take our perfect prep machine so had to use ready made bottles, but with no access to a fridge was only able to use half of each bottle :dohh: 

Joey - I agree I would call and get some info as they'll want to look into it, I don't think it's supposed to happen after that many weeks.


I can't wait for the bleeding to stop, it's still medium flow though.

Has anyone made a baby group yet?


----------



## vaniilla

I forgot to ask, has anyone got any experience of stridor in babies? dd makes this horrible noise every now and then like she has croup, if it happens while she's feeding (which is when it mainly happens) it makes her gag, I don't think it's croup though as I thought that only affected older babies? I'm taking her to the gp at 4 but I'm not sure what they'll be able to do.


----------



## mommyxofxone

vanilla BOTH of my kids make terrible sounds when they nurse occasionally, but it's only when my letdown attacks them. It's a bad sound but they've always been ok with it, i'm dealing with it again this time with ds, but i definitely had to manage it with dd as well. he tends to be more afraid of it than she was, she would just keep eating, he comes off and sometimes needs cuddles after, she just kept eating and would throw up later. :/ they just told me to watch my letdown, which is easier said than done.


----------



## Starlight32

Vanilla or anyone else who formula feed... 
Is the perfect prep machine portable? Also are you using powder formula usually or ready made? I have a few doctor appointments next week where I have to take Hannah along with me, and I'm not sure what to do about formula feeding if she gets hungry while we are out. 

I checked my abs for separation last night. I have about 2.5 finger gap and it seemed pretty deep :(. I read online about exercises that can be done to close the gap and want to ask my ob about it next week at the 6 week check. I'm also really hoping that time will help heal.. I can't find too much online about it though when I google searched.

Hannah did an 8 hour stretch last night between her last feeding before bed and her first nightly feeding. She did 10 hours the previous night but I'll still take 8 lol. I'm still assuming this is short lived and trying to not get too excited about it!


----------



## vaniilla

mommy - we formula feed on size 1 teats so the milk comes out very slowly so I'm not sure what's causing it.


Starlight - it's only portable if you're staying somewhere as you need to plug it in, It's not tiny but it's pretty lightweight. For out and about I take 3 or 4 sterilised bottles with their lids on in a ziploc bag - ( as they remain sterile for 24 hours ) and 3 ready made formula bottles. 

I don't know anything about the abdominal gap but I hope it closes up soon for you. :hugs:

Well done Hannah! I hope it continues for you!


----------



## Boo44

Hannah that's amazing! Arthur isn't doing that and he's 8 weeks now!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Starlight I'm very jealous lol 

Georgia is 8 weeks too and the longest she's gone is 4.5 hours and she's only done that twice!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Yayyy Juniper is 1 month old today and gained 8.5oz in the last 8 days!
I'm thrilled! :happydance:


----------



## AngelofTroy

https://i59.photobucket.com/albums/g304/Melon1687/IMGP0631_zpsi0wo241r.jpg

As for making a baby group/thread, I would love to but it is finding time to set one up as I'm sure you all are the same. It would be great if someone can but in the meantime I'm sure its OK yo use this one still? Maybe we could just change the thread name?!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Angel that's incredible! Is Juni exclusively breastfed now?I'm so glad all her weight issues seem to be behind you


----------



## AngelofTroy

Thanks Pixie! Yes exclusively bf now, I wouldn't have believed it was possible even 2 weeks ago!


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> I forgot to ask, has anyone got any experience of stridor in babies? dd makes this horrible noise every now and then like she has croup, if it happens while she's feeding (which is when it mainly happens) it makes her gag, I don't think it's croup though as I thought that only affected older babies? I'm taking her to the gp at 4 but I'm not sure what they'll be able to do.

Aaron and Georgia both have a stridor caused by laryngomalacia or floppy larynx. YouTube has dome videos. It gets worse when they lay on their backs and they snore. People are terrified by the noise they make when they cry too lol. Generally it's harmless.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Well done juniper! Henry is also one month today :)


----------



## vaniilla

Dory85 said:


> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask, has anyone got any experience of stridor in babies? dd makes this horrible noise every now and then like she has croup, if it happens while she's feeding (which is when it mainly happens) it makes her gag, I don't think it's croup though as I thought that only affected older babies? I'm taking her to the gp at 4 but I'm not sure what they'll be able to do.
> 
> Aaron and Georgia both have a stridor caused by laryngomalacia or floppy larynx. YouTube has dome videos. It gets worse when they lay on their backs and they snore. People are terrified by the noise they make when they cry too lol. Generally it's harmless.Click to expand...

Floppy larynx is what the gp said too, she said to film it and to show her in two weeks oddly . Do you know when they outgrow it normally?

Angel - gorgeous photo, that's great news that she's exclusively bf now.


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Cute pic of juniper =) lovely! 

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. I haven't had much time to post. Mostly I load the thread and then get distracted and don't end up posting. Forgot how time consuming breastfeeding is! 
It's going well though :)


----------



## Starlight32

Angel, that's great news!!


----------



## Dory85

vaniilla said:


> Dory85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vaniilla said:
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask, has anyone got any experience of stridor in babies? dd makes this horrible noise every now and then like she has croup, if it happens while she's feeding (which is when it mainly happens) it makes her gag, I don't think it's croup though as I thought that only affected older babies? I'm taking her to the gp at 4 but I'm not sure what they'll be able to do.
> 
> Aaron and Georgia both have a stridor caused by laryngomalacia or floppy larynx. YouTube has dome videos. It gets worse when they lay on their backs and they snore. People are terrified by the noise they make when they cry too lol. Generally it's harmless.Click to expand...
> 
> Floppy larynx is what the gp said too, she said to film it and to show her in two weeks oddly . Do you know when they outgrow it normally?
> 
> Angel - gorgeous photo, that's great news that she's exclusively bf now.Click to expand...

We saw a paediatrician about it for my son. He said it gets worse between 4-6 months and most babies it will have significantly improved. Almost all babies it has resolved completely by 2 years. My son still has it to a much lesser extent that he did. He no longer snores or has a stridor most of the time but when he cries or has a cold it's really obvious with every sharp intake of breath. It sounds really melodramatic lol.


----------



## Squig34

Angel that's great news all round ;)

Glad things are going well Rhi.

I just stick a big bottle of ready made aptamil & some bottles in the changing bag Starlight. We only got our prep machine on Friday so we've only started using powdered formula. What a great stretch by Hanah! No chance of that here; 

Róise is still up every 2-3 hours for a feed. She's gone about 4 hours between feeds a couple of times but sadly isn't asleep all that time! In fact she sleeps very little - I thought newborns were supposed to sleep 16 hours a day or something. I doubt Róise is going ten. & she wakes very easily if we put her down. Oh coffee how I love thee! &#128521;&#128514;

I'm still pretty annoyed that bf'ing didn't work out for us. Probably giving up expressing very soon though; I thought I'd go til the end of the month but I think my supply is starting to dry up. I"M only managing to pump 2-4 times a day, so no wonder.


----------



## AngelofTroy

Juni woke at 12.30 and didn't go down again until 4... OH slept through it all and when he woke at 6am after 7 hours of unbroken sleep I tried to tell him how the night had been and he replied, "sorry I'm not really taking in what you're saying, I'm too tired" ...!!!!!!!!! Took all my strength not to push him out of bed!!


----------



## ehjmorris

Angel I would of pushed him haha


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Yer next time push him. My husband yawned the other day and I wanted to smack him lol.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Carl keeps telling me he's just as tired as me! Last week he even went to bed and left me to do everything because he was just so tired :dohh: 

Angel he definitely deserved a wanger for that!! Was Juni up fussing or just wide awake? :hugs: soon they'll know night time is for sleeping. 

Squig you've done amazing expressing for so long! I only expressed for the two weeks G was in hospital and I hated it so much I'd get in a little mini rage every time. I'm sorry bfing didn't work out for you but you've done incredible :hugs: 

G has settled down again. She was much less fussy yesterday, I don't know if she was just having a bit of a leap over the weekend but she woke up her usual self yesterday morning and really smiling  good night last night - 4.5 hrs again, then back down for two 2 hr stretches.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I go mad at my DH if he says hes tired, he knows hes banned from saying it! I do everything. Then he has the cheek to go on about having a third baby and how nice that would be :haha: 

We had a good night last night, i think mainly because I popped Henry into our bed after he woke the first time. He loves being in with us although I am hoping it will be easy to get him to sleep in his own cot or bed. I think cosleeping is great but selfishly I dont want a little person in our bed for the next 2 years like we had with DS1!


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Lol tink I'm really selfish - Xander was never allowed in our bed and Georgia won't be either! They have every other minute of my life but sleep is my time!


----------



## AngelofTroy

Squig - like pixie I only expressed for a couple of weeks and I hated it so you have done amazingly! 

Pixie - Juni wasn't really fussy she just would feed s bit then fall asleep but if I moved her even in our bed she woke up and wanted to feed again! :dohh: Then she got uncomfortable and windy and wanted walking around. I'm glad G slept better again last night, gives me hope! 'Patterns' only seem to last a maximum of 3 nights here!


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I was going to say how well youve done expressing for so long squig! I dont know how people do it, to me it seems twice the work of both bfing and ffing.


----------



## mommyxofxone

ladies i would make the new group but can someone tell me WHERE to do that? like what category do i go into next sorry lol haven't done one before.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

Maybe in groups and discussions mommy?


----------



## Starlight32

Ugh our husbands. Granted I've been lucky recently with H's long stretches, but I don't think my husband realizes how long us moms are up when baby gets up to eat. I'm usually up for at least an hour every time (and I'm formula feeding!). She's slow to eat, then burping, holding upright, putting her back down and hoping she goes back to sleep, then trying to get back to sleep myself (she's usually grunting a bunch at this point too). It's not like a 5 minute task.


----------



## mommyxofxone

k i'll set it up and send you ladies the link <3


----------



## Becyboo__x

let me know when it's done 
I don't get to post much anymore or check in so busy and tired!


Was going to go health clinic to get Sydney weighed I've not got her weighed since around 19 days I think it was last .. But the rain is making me think twice :lol:


----------



## mommyxofxone

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2400520-june-dragonflies-2016-babies-beyond.html#post37534968

let me know if anything else should be added!


----------



## Boo44

Glad people had a good night last night! Word of warning about the 8 week injections, they seem to make babies a bit 'off' for quite a few days after - Arthur has been unsettled and sad bless him and my friend's baby has been the same. A bit off his milk also. Just so you can all be prepared!

HV was saying something interesting to me today about how they've noticed an increase in colic since the introduction of the perfect prep - seems maybe because it only uses a tiny bit of boiling water and then water that hasn't been boiled at all... I'm a bit OCD about mixing my formula with boiling water anyway lol


----------



## Squig34

Funny Boo we think Róise has been less windy since using perfect prep, although she is spitting up a bit more. Nothing serious though, she's not ill or distressed by it, usually. You could be right about the boiled water but it's so quick when your baby is screaming cos the food's not ready the second she wants it!

Good to know about the jabs!


----------



## vaniilla

I've not noticed much of a difference, we only use the prep machine at night in our bedroom but she seems just as windy during the day. 

good to know about the injections, 8 weeks still seems so far away at this point but it's good to know what's coming.


----------



## Dory85

Boo44 said:


> Glad people had a good night last night! Word of warning about the 8 week injections, they seem to make babies a bit 'off' for quite a few days after - Arthur has been unsettled and sad bless him and my friend's baby has been the same. A bit off his milk also. Just so you can all be prepared!
> 
> HV was saying something interesting to me today about how they've noticed an increase in colic since the introduction of the perfect prep - seems maybe because it only uses a tiny bit of boiling water and then water that hasn't been boiled at all... I'm a bit OCD about mixing my formula with boiling water anyway lol

My friend is a midwife and they are not allowed to recommend perfect prep in her trust because it doesn't kill all the bacteria in the formula or something.


----------



## karlilay

Hello everyone! Been away, hope everyone's well xx


----------



## Teeny Weeny

Hi honey, 
Mommy started a new group in discussions. The link was posted here. I think most have moved over there honey. Xx


----------



## Squig34

Removed: Didn't see Teeny's post above!


----------



## mommyxofxone

karlilay! :

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/parenting-groups/2400520-june-dragonflies-2016-babies-beyond.html


----------



## Amy T

EDD is June 16th here :) First time Mom!


----------



## Squig34

Congratulations Amy! This is an old thread though - for this year's June babies &#128512;


----------

